# Team Donald  Biggest Loser No Excuses 2012 Challenge



## buzz5985

Welcome to the Biggest Loser “No Excuses” 2012 Team Challenge---Team Donald!

If you would like to join the Biggest Loser "No Excuses" 2012 Team Challenge please start here to be assigned to a team:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43544425&postcount=1

Teams will only be assigned by posting to the Main Biggest Loser "No Excuses" 2012 Challenge thread or by sending me a PM buzz5985.  Teams are assigned on an alternating basis. Please indicate whether you are a Loser or a Maintainer.


Each Team will have their own clippie to add to your signature.  Here is the Team Donald clippie:






To add the clippie to your signature, simply right click on the picture. Select properties. Copy the URL address. Paste it in your signature. Add 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 after the address.  




Welcome to Team Donald!!!!!


----------



## buzz5985

If you would like to be a coach for Team Donald—Please send me, buzz5985 (Janis) a PM.

*Coaching schedule *

1/1/2012	—	1/5/2012	—	Buzz5985
1/6/2012	—	1/12/2012	—	jenanderson
1/13/2012	—	1/19/2012	—	Rose&Mike
1/20/2012	—	1/26/2012	—	donac
1/27/2012	—	2/2/2012	—	mikamah
2/3/2012	—	2/9/2012	—	mommyof2Pirates
2/10/2012	—	2/16/2012	—	pjlla
2/17/2012	—	2/23/2012	—	jillbur
2/24/2012	—	3/1/2012	—	RemembertheMagic
3/2/2012	—	3/8/2012	—	AmyKathleen2005
3/9/2012	—	3/15/2012	—	cjdj4
3/16/2012	—	3/22/2012	—	D73

PLEASE NOTE: We will be merging the team threads around March 23, 2012.

3/23/2012	—	3/29/2012	—	CClovedis		
3/30/2012	—	4/5/2012	—	Mary•Poppins		
4/6/2012	—	4/12/2012	—			
4/13/2012	—	4/19/2012	—	lisah0711		
4/20/2012	—	4/26/2012	—			
4/27/2012	—	5/3/2012	—			
5/4/2012	—	5/10/2012	—			
5/11/2012	—	5/17/2012	—			
5/18/2012	—	5/24/2012	—			



Many thanks to everyone who has volunteered to coach during this challenge. Coaches act as hostess for our thread, post the Question of the Day (QOTD), reply to posts, and help keep our conversation moving. We couldn't have a challenge without you! 

Coaching rotations start on Fridays.  I will send you a reminder PM on the Wednesday before.  

We would like to fill the first three months of the challenge and hold off on April and May for now. We will re-evaluate in the beginning of March as to whether we should merge.


----------



## buzz5985

Participants

*Team Donald*  hostess - buzz5985

"Losers"

#1hoosierfan
4Holidays
6Smiles
ADznyDrmr
akhaloha
amykathleen2005
araeszioz
bcvprincesses
Belledreamer
bellerunner
berries97
bunkkinsmom
Buzz5985
CaliforniaDreaming
chimoZie
cjdj4
clhcpaca
D73
delmar411
disFam95
Disneyluvr
dizzydrop
Donac
donaldandpirates
Doug7856
Dvccruiser76
DVCMom72
Eduke98080
Escape
frndshpcptn
GoofyPredsFan
grumpyskirtgirl
happysummer
ilovefh
JacksLilWench
jenanderson
jillbur
Jubilee
jujubee727
kdzgon
Keli
kitchensinkguy
Klmrph
Kristie808
liesel
linnell
LuvBaloo
luvpoohandcompany
mackeysmom
Mary•Poppins
melmar136
Mickeymagic
mikamah
MissDisney121
Mom2Maggie
Mommyof2Pirates
MommytoCaitlyn
momofdjc
MoonFaerie
mrsxsparrow
my3princes
NevertoOld
ougrad86
Pflo
phorsenuf
pigletgirl
pjlla
Pooh2001
quasar4legs
Rememberthemagic98
Ruthie5671
Scraggy
Settinsail
Shellbelle76
simpilotswife
SnowWhite
StephMK
Tink rules
travlrmel
trinaweena
VirataMama4
vitfamily
Wickey'sfriend

"Maintainers"

Rose&Mike


----------



## buzz5985

Weigh In Results

Week 1 Results
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43684317&postcount=635

Week 2 Results
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43758997&postcount=997

Week 3 Results
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43828138&postcount=1207

Week 4 Results 
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43891640&postcount=1405

Week 5 Results
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43952885&postcount=1585

Week 6 Results
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=44021834&postcount=1740

Week 7 Results
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=44087999&postcount=1884

Week 8 Results 
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=44159704&postcount=2048

Week 9 Results
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=44234291&postcount=2209

Week 10 Results
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=44304331&postcount=2339

Week 11 Results
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=44372012&postcount=2461[


----------



## buzz5985

HH Informational Post
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43587272&postcount=43

Week 1 - Fantasyland
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43587591&postcount=45

Week 2 - Spaceship Earth
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43643472&postcount=404

Week 3 - Kilimanjaro Safaris
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43719162&postcount=826

Week 4 - Voyage of the Little Mermaid
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43791231&postcount=1103

Week 5 - Finding Nemo
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43858830&postcount=1295

Week 6 - Adventurland - Pamper Week
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43916427&postcount=1486

Week 7 - Beauty and the Beast
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43984093&postcount=1658

Week 8 - Tomorrowland Transit Authority People Mover
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=44051562&postcount=1807

Week 9 - Pamper Week

Week 10 - Crystal Palace
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=44197502&postcount=2126

Week 12 - Deluxe
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=44329889&postcount=2393

Results

Week 1 - Fantasyland
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43710871&postcount=783

Week 2 - Spaceship Earth
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43774494&postcount=1051

Week 3 - Kilimanjaro Safari's
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43865645&postcount=1323

Week 4 - Voyage of the Little Mermaid
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43933154&postcount=1536

Week 5 - Finding Nemo
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=44021286&postcount=1739

Week 6 - Pamper Week - Adventureland
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=44047602&postcount=1795

Week 7 - Beauty and the Beast & Week 8 -  Tomorrowland Transit Authority
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=44197574&postcount=2127


----------



## buzz5985

WIN Informational Post
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43587570&postcount=44

*WIN Participants*
6Smiles
akhaloha
buzz5985
cjdj4
Disneluvr
Dizzydrop
GoofyPredsFan
grumpyskirtgirl
jujubee727
Keli
klmrph
luvpoohandcompany
MickeyMagic
mommyof2Pirates
momofdjc
MoonFaerie
mrsxsparrow
ougrad86
simpilotswife
virataMama4


----------



## buzz5985

*QOTD Archive:*

1/1/12 - What action plan do you have in place to help you to achieve your goals for this challenge??

1/2/12 - Thinking back on your Action Plan for the Challenge - which will be your most difficult to accomplish?? 

1/3/12 - How do you see yourself at the end of your journey?

1/4/12 - How are you going to deal with your road blocks??

1/5/12 - What is your anchor??

1/6/12 - What plans do you have in place to be sure you have a successful weekend?

1/7/12 - Do you have a playlist of music that you use to help motivate you? If you do, share some of your favorite songs to work out to

1/8/12 - Now that it is Sunday, what are you doing to plan for the week? Do you have everything you need to make good meals for the week? Will you be cooking things today to make it easier during the week?

1/9/12 - Share a quote that motivates, inspires or helps you through on your journey to a healthy life.

1/10/12 - Share what you eat for breakfast. Feel free to share your on the go ideas, quick breakfasts or what you have when you have time to make something better. 

1/11/12 - What is something you can do in 60 seconds today to prolong your life? 

1/12/12 - What can you celebrate this week besides a number on the scale?

1/13/12 - Congratulations you have made it two weeks!! What has been the most challenging part of these two weeks? Think about previous attempts at getting healthy. What has been the thing that made you quit or fall of the wagon?

1/14/12 - UGGGH! Momma said there'd be days like this.....You had to work late, got stuck in traffic and the kids have to be at practice in 20 minutes. What's for dinner???? Do you have an emergency dinner planned for days like this? And there will be days like this. Do you have a healthy place to get take out from? Do you have something in the freezer? Do you have something quick and easy you can throw together on days you just don't want to cook?

1/15/12 - Give your self a complement. Ideally, I'd love to see three complements. But one catch. The complements cannot contain the following words: Mom, wife, friend, listener, daughter (you get the picture). 

1/16/12 - Do you have any exercise planned for this week?

1/17/12 - Do you have a positive affirmation for when you are having a bad day, struggling or just need a mental pick me up? If you feel comfortable, share it with the team. 

1/18/12 -  Is there a food you need to avoid? One that you just can't have around or you go a little crazy? Do you have treats worked into your healthy living plan or are you avoiding somethings completely right now?

1/19/12 - I am giving you a choice today. Pick one or you can do both!  A new team member has just joined the challenge. Other than drink your water what piece of advice would you give them?  or Tell me something good that happened this week!

1/20/12 - What is your Favorite Disney movie?

1/21/12 - If you had a day just for yourself and you couldn't be at DW, what would you do?

1/22/12 - I usually go grocery shopping on Sunday morning. What day do you grocery shop? Is it the same day every week? Do you plan out your meals ahead of time? Do you shop with a list?

1/23/12 - What is the one thing you do during the week that you really don't like to do?What is the one thing you do during the week that you really love to do? It does not have to do with doing the BL

1/24/12 - Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, Its Off to Lose Weight We Go! Happy, Grumpy, Dopey, Doc, Bashful, Sleepy, and Sneezy  which Dwarf are you feeling like today and why? (thank you Maria (Worfiedoodles from Team Mickey)). 

1/25/12 - I know that we are thinking about our healthy but many of us diet before a big event. Are you dieting for a big event? If so what is it?

1/26/12 -What are your favorite things to do when you are trying to relax? If you are crafty do you give some of those things away as gifts?

1/27/12 - Do you have a favorite snack or treat that may be high in calories, but that you can not give up? How do you fit it into your lifestyle? What are some of your favorite snacks that are healthier and satisfying?

1/28/12 - It's the weekend! Wish we all could head to our favorite disney park for the weekend! If you were at a disney park right now, what would you be doing? 

1/29/12 -Today is the inaugural Disneyland Tinkerbell Half-Marathon, so our question is honor of Tinkerbell and all our Wishers running today, including our Biggest Loser members- Lisah0711 and Liesel, also known as the Lisabelles. Looking back on your healthy journey, share something you have done or are doing that makes you most proud?

1/30/12 - Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?

1/31/12 - We are all on the same journey to good health and weight loss. When did the journey start for you? Was weight something you always struggled with or has it crept up on you over the years?

2/1/12 - A new month, and we've been doing this challenge for a month! How are you doing? What is going good for you? What are you struggling with, if anything? If you are struggling, what can you do to help get yourself back on track?

2/2/12 - Superbowl weekend coming up!!! GO Pats!! Go Giants!! Any big plans? Food is a big part of game day. If you are watching the game do you have any special foods you'll be making and have you chosen to make any healthier things than you would have in the past? Feel free to share some recipes!

2/3/12 - So have you ever been to any concerts and if so what was your favorite one you attended?Bonus QOTD= How do you plan to fullfill this mini challenge? Will you listen to music while relaxing or are you going to get up and dance around???

2/4/12 - When was the last time you had a really good laugh and what was so funny?

2/5/12 - What was one of your favorite things to do as a kid and can you still get away wth doing it today? 

2/6/12 - I think we already had a question about what we do to relax....so why dont you tell us what you do to alleviate stress.

2/7/12 - What is your favorite type of scenery that you enjoy?

2/8/12 - What is your favorite treat to indulge into at WDW or DL and does it fit into your plan???????

2/9/12 - What are some ways you can lessen the sodium in your diet today?

2/10/12 - I'm writing a book called "Weight loss for Dummies". I'd like contributions from folks like you who are taking part in this "journey", whether you are just starting out, mid-way to your goal, or cruising in maintenance. Your contribution can be anywhere from one sentence to one paragraph. BONUS QOTD: 
If the Fairy Godmother could create one dessert for you that would be calorie-free FOREVER, what would it be?? Ice cream?? Cheesecake? Chocolate chip cookies??

2/11/12 - Other than eating right and exercise, what is one other positive change you have made regarding this "healthy lifestyle" journey? Are you sleeping at least 7-8 hours nightly? Maybe you are eating breakfast daily? Drinking more water everyday? Meditating? Cutting out processed white carbs?

2/12/12 - After decades of being told that "fat makes us fat", I think that most of us now know that we need some HEALTHY fats in our diet to keep our bodies running properly! Our brains need fat, our muscles need fat, our digestive system needs fat. It is important that it be the RIGHT KIND of fats and the proper amounts. How do you get the RIGHT fats in your diet?? Fatty fish? Nuts? Avocado? Olives/olive oil?? How many servings per day/week? 

2/13/12 - What kind of effort do you make on a daily basis to live a GREEN life? Refillable water bottles? Hybrid car? Turn down the thermostat?  Does any of this GREEN living translate over into your weight loss journey??

2/14/12 - Using your name as a base, build a poem of positives traits and attributes about yourself.

2/15/12 - Using photos and/or descriptions, tell us about one of your favorite HEALTHY, WEIGHT-LOSS-JOURNEY WORTHY foods! Remember, we want to be DROOLING by the end of your description and BEGGING for the recipe! Bonus QOTD: What little bit of silly DISNEY do you have in your life every day? A piece of jewelry? A sticker on your journal? Do tell!

2/16/12 - Do you have "tips" that you would like to share with other busy, active, possibly-overwhelmed folks who are on this healthy journey? Please list anywhere from 1 to 10 of your best tips! The tips can involved quick meal ideas, ways to add extra exercise, or (my favorite) organizational and/or planning tips!   BONUS QOTD: Pessimist or Optimist?  Black or Navy?  Chocolate or Chips? Math or Spelling? Outgoing or Shy?  Summer or Winter?  Night owl or Morning dove?  City or Country?

2/17/12 - Lightning McQueen likes speed. How about you? Have you ever done any extreme sports, or something that was extreme for you? Or, are any on your "bucket list?" If you have, which sport(s) did you try and did you like it? If you have one on your "bucket list," which one and why? 

2/18/12 - Today's movie is Peter Pan.  You can fly, you can fly, you can fly! If you could fly off anywhere today, where would you go (other than Disney) and why?

2/19/12 - Today's movie is The Lion King.  The Lion King is all about the importance of family and friends. Who in your family or group of friends is your biggest supporter in your weight loss journey? How have they supported you?

2/20/12 - Today's movie is Beauty and the Beast.  We all know Belle loved to read. What is the last health related book/article you read and can you share anything you learned? 

2/21/12 - Today's movie is Up.  Carl was determined to make it to Paradise Falls and had a plan to get there. What is your weight loss plan? Do you do Weight Wacthers, Jenny Craig, Atkins, the Dukan diet, or count calories? Explain your plan (so others can learn what your plan is about) and why it works for you

2/22/12 - Today's movie is Aladdin.  Genie grants you three wishes! But, there are rules: 1. You can not change the past.  2. One wish has to be used on yourself.  3. One wish has to be used on your friends and/or family.  4. One wish can be used for anything.  What do you wish for?

2/23/12 - Today's movie is Toy Story.  You've got a friend in me! How do you prefer to exercise? Do you work out with a friend or group, or do you prefer to exercise alone? Why?

2/24/12 - On this day in 1993 Beauty and the Beast won 5 Grammy awards for the title song. What is your theme song....you know the one that you can't help singing when it comes on? If you don't have one, think about what one best fits your personality and gets you moving!  Bonus QOTD: Did you have breakfast? What did you have and did it fill you up?

2/25/12 - On this day in 2010 ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex was relaunched as ESPN:The Weekend kicked off. What sport have you always wanted to try...regardless of age, weight, physical limitations?Bonus PSA: When was the last time you had a physical? Just a little reminder that the journey to weight loss can be enhanced by using your doctor as an ally and not an enemy! Find a doctor you connect with and get yourself checked! 

2/26/12 - Sunday QOTD: OSCAR DAY!! In 1941 "When You Wish Upon a Star" won an Oscar for Best Song of the Year at the 13th Academy Awards. Jiminy Cricket was the voice of sage advice for Pinocchio. Who is the person you turn to when you need advice and support?  Bonus: What's the best advice you have ever been given?

2/27/12 - Monday QOTD: On this day in 2009 Olympic gymnast Shawn Johnson visited Disney's Hollywood Studios. With the summer Olympics approaching, do you watch and if you do, what is your favorite sport to watch?  Bonus: Do you get your water in everyday? For those who struggle, do you have any great ideas to help.

2/28/12 - On this day in 2004 Earl of Sandwich opened in DTD. Are you a sandwich eater? What do you usually put on your sandwich...bread, meats, toppings, condiments?  Bonus: Is there something that you bought at Disney that you treasure? What is it? 

2/29/12 - On this day in 2008 giraffe Makena was born in Animal Kingdom. Her name means 'happy one". what is your happiest Disney memory/moment?  Bonus: Do you have a pet? What kind and what is his/her name?

3/1/12 - On this day in 1994 Aladdin's "A Whole New World" won 5 Grammy Awards! We are 2 months into our challenge - how has your world changed? Are you were you thought you would be?

3/2/12 - Theme: Princesses.  Disney princesses are known for their beauty. What makes you feel beautiful? 

3/3/12 - Theme: Buried Treasure.  Do you have tangible reward planned for meeting your weight loss goals? Example: manicure after 10lbs lost, new purse at 20lbs, etc.

3/4/12 - Theme: The Challenge.  What challenge in your life are you most proud of conquering? Either weight/fitness related or otherwise

3/5/12 - Theme: The Ugly Stepsister.  We've talked about what you are most proud of doing. So what task have you been putting off doing, hoping it will go away?

3/6/12 - Theme:The Dream.  Finish this sentence. When I reach my weight goal..... 

3/7/12 - Theme: Hump Day.  What do you have to look forward to this weekend to get you over the hump? 

3/8/12 - Theme: Inspiration.  Do you have a celebrity inspiration for your weight loss (and other goals)? Who and why?

3/9/12 - If time and money were not an issue - would you ever go to one of the Biggest Loser Ranches??

3/10/12 - We all have our dream vacations. If money was not object what is the one thing that you would want to do?

3/11/12 - What is one thing you have not done in disney that you look forward to doing one day.

3/12/12 - Identify one or two high risk scenarios..... occasions, activities, or places in which you are in danger of eating more than you should or eating the wrong foods. Now create an "escape plan." What will you do to help yourself in this/these situation(s)??  (Thanks to Flat Belly Diet book for the inspiration for today's question.)  BONUS QOTD: I just found out that Snow White's Scary Adventure (at the MK) is closing. Will this make you sad? Happy? Don't care? Never heard of this ride before

3/13/12 - Happy Tuesday morning friends! Here is today's QOTD: (feel free to answer any or all)  Organized or disorganized?  Red or pink?  Summer or winter?  Musicals or plays?  Talker or listener?
Anal planner or "fly by the seat of your pants"?  Twizzlers or Red Vines?  Cream cheese or peanut butter?  Beach or mountains?  Traveler or home-body?  Running/walking or Spinning?  Team player or independent worker?  Survivor or Big Brother?  Real books/ magazines or electronic (Kindle type)?  Oatmeal or eggs?  Cheesecake or chocolate cake?  Braces or no braces?  BONUS QOTD:  The new Storybook Faire portion of the MK/Fantasyland expansion had a soft opening yesterday. Are you looking forward to all of the new things? Or would you prefer that WDW leave well enough alone and you'll miss the old Toontown?

3/14/12 - Share a list of five reasons why you have decided to lose weight. "I'm sick of being fat" doesn't count.  BONUS QOTD: If you have time for only one ride at the Magic Kindgom, what would you ride and why??

3/15/12 - You've been given a time machine!! It is a one-time-use machine and it is stuck in REVERSE, so you can only go BACK in time (You get one trip there and then back to real life). What time period would you go to and why? Who would you like to meet or what event in history would you like to witness? You CANNOT change history in any way (like you can't prevent the sinking of the Titanic or prevent Pearl Harbor), but you can interact with people in history. BONUS QOTD: Name your favorite UNDER-RATED Disney character...... someone who doesn't get the attention they deserve!

3/16/12 - Thumper from Bambi - "Eating greens is a special treat, It makes long ears and great big feet. But it sure is awful stuff to eat." I made that last part up myself.  How have you increased your "greens" since starting the challenge? (for us lets consider "greens" to be Vegetables and fruit in general) Have you got the same opinion as Thumper regarding greens being awful? Do you tolerate them, embrace them, continue to avoid them? Do you notice a difference in your success in a week if you conciously incorporate more "greens"?

3/17/12 - Chef Louis from The Little Mermaid.  Chef Louis has an obsession with fish which perhaps is better to obsessed with than chocolate or potato chips/crisps. Have you found that as you diet you have become obsessed with a food or recipe that you yourself eating all the time because you know how the calorie counts or WW points without thinking about it too much? Do you find yourself preparing your food in the same manner without much variety? Has this led to boredom and ultimately sending you seeking something "bad" to fill a need for a different taste? How do you avoid an obsession and having your food become monotonous?  BONUS: In the honor of St Patrick's Day, what do you do to celebrate? Is it a big part of your community or just another day on the calendar?

3/18/12 - March 18 Georges Hautecourt from The Aristocats.  Even Georges in his old age makes the effort to take the extra steps getting from place to place. He must realize that even the smallest addition of exercise is helpful. What have you done if anything to change your habits to get those extra steps into your daily routine? If nothing, what can you identify that would be a simple addition that would increase your daily exercise?

3/19/12 - Gurgi from The Black Cauldron.  Gurgi was always on the search for Munchies and Crunchies. When you get those urges to eat something right away, what have you got on hand that fits into your plan that you can grab? Do you plan for these sudden urges? Do you spread your meals out in small increments throughout the day to avoid these situations?

3/20/12 - Edna "E" Mode from the Incredibles.  Edna: This is a hobo suit, darling. You can't be seen in this. I won't allow it. Fifteen years ago, maybe, but now? Feh! Bob: Wait, what do you mean? *You* designed it. 
Edna: I never look back, darling! It distracts from the now.  How are you living in the now? Do you look back at all? for inspiration? determination?
What challenges in your life distract you from the now?

3/21/12 - Mary and John from WALL-E.  Mary and John were going along in their "normal" sedentary lives until WALL-E literally bumped them "off track". This bump opened their eyes to the truth around them. What was your bump? your wake up call? your WALL-E? Has that bump been strong enough to keep you on track or would it e helpful to have that bump revisit you now and again? 

3/22/12 - A Fly from A Bug's Life.  Fly: I only got twenty-four hours to live, and I ain't gonna waste it here.  So what will you do with your next 24 hours before weigh-in to make sure it is not wasted


----------



## buzz5985

another just in case


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning Team Donald!

My name is Christina, but everyone calls me CC, like see-see. I will be co-hosting for Team Mickey and coaching Healthy Habits (HH).

I posted some hints on the main thread, and wanted to include them here:

Healthy Habits Spring 2012 Hint #1: Buy/Find, etc. yourself a notebook in a size that you find functional and ideally, that fits wherever you will have it at all times.

I bought myself a notebook today that fits in my VB mini hipster. My purse is always at my side so that was a perfect choice for me.

WISH BL Spring 2012 Healthy Habits Hint #2: Find/Buy/Borrow, etc. measuring cups and spoons.

If you have a scale, a large bowl that has its measurements on it, or anything else that you know its measurements, dig those out too.

Here is some "food for thought." 
- We have a Corelle set from the '70s. It came with coffee cups. I did an experiment and it holds exactly 1 cup at the rim. It is perfect for my morning cup of milk.
- We have large plastic "glasses" that hold just over 16 fl. oz. They are perfect for meals. I use them as an easy way to drink 16 oz during breakfast, lunch, and dinner.
- Look around your kitchen. Things have measurements on them more than I ever realized. Do you have any Ziploc type storage containers? All of mine have their respective measurements on the bottom of the container.

Good luck! Happy searching! 

ETA: I stated that the Corelle set is from the '70s because designs change. I am not trying to imply anything.


----------



## shellbelle76

Hi Team Donald!! I am so excited to be part of this challenge! Very much looking forward to encouraging and being encouraged in the coming months. 

And many thanks to CC for running the thread! I have my little notebook & my measuring cups ready to go!!


----------



## belledreamer

Hey there fellow Donald teammates!!  Guess I'll be the first to introduce myself.

My name's Ashley, but you can call me Ash too.  I'm in my early 20's and I love to write fanfiction, do voice acting and sing covers of Disney songs as my hobbies.  I'm also a DIE-HARD Doctor Who fan! (if you couldn't tell by my icon.) 

I think that one of my biggest problems when I try to lose weight is that I don't set a motivation for myself to keep with it.  So I actually have two special goals in mind for myself in doing this challenge; one that I hope to accomplish by the end of this challenge and a more long term goal.

(1) My grandmother was killed in a car accident about 4 months ago and I was given one of her rings to keep for myself.  Unfortunately, it doesn't quite fit on my ring finger due to my weight gain and it can't be re-sized. So I hope to lose enough to wear it on my ring finger by the end of this challenge in memory of her.

(2) I like to cosplay and dress up as different characters for a convention in my hometown.  I have a Cinderella dress that my mother made for me 2 years ago that no longer fits.  So I'm hoping that by time the convention comes this September that I'll be able to fit into my dress again and go as Cinderella.  Glass slippers and all. 

(I'll totally post pictures if I can reach my goal!) 

I'm usually online every day so I look forward to getting to know all of you!  

GO Team Donald!!


----------



## my3princes

Hello Team Donald.

I'm Deb and I can't remember what number challenge this is for me.  In any event I'd like to lose 20 lbs.  I had it gone a few years ago, but it has snuck up on me again and since we have a Huge vacation planned for this summer I am more determined than ever to lose it again.  

I'm 42, married to my high school sweetheart (20 years in July) and mother to 3 amazing boys.  Nick is 16, Hunter is 14 and Colby is 9. 


If coaches are needed I'd be happy to take a week, let me know what's open.


----------



## mackeysmom

Hi Team Donald -

I am Laura, 42 from New York.   

This will be my third challenge.  I lost 21  pounds during January, February and March of 2011 and then hit a wall.  I've been gaining and losing the same 5 pounds for the last nine months. 

My goal for this challenge is to finally get under 200 pounds - I'm 10 - 15 pounds away from that goal.  

I purchased an elipitical machine last month and hope to incorporate that into my fitness routine - right now I am walking 3 - 3 1/2 miles a day (6 days a week).  Every now and then I do my BL Boot Camp DVD, but haven't been consistent with that.

As always, looking forward to the support/ideas that I get from these challenges. 

- Laura


----------



## belledreamer

mackeysmom said:


> Hi Team Donald -
> 
> I am Laura, 42 from New York.
> 
> As always, looking forward to the support/ideas that I get from these challenges.
> 
> - Laura



I remember you from the thread about my cat Jenny!  Awesome to know we're on the same team together!


----------



## jenanderson

Hello to all my Team Donald Teammates!  

My name is Jen.  I did my first WISH challenge exactly 2 years ago.  I started at 198 pounds, totally out of shape, needing insulin and just living a generally unhappy and unhealthy sort of existence.  I got started with the challenge because of a dear friend who asked me to run the Princess 1/2 marathon with her.  I started the challenge, started WW and started working out.  The C25K program was what got me going and I learned to have a love/hate relationship with running.  After 1 year and tons of hard work, I had lost 48 pounds and felt I was finally living a healthy life.  When I hit that point, I kind of lost focus and got lazy.  Since I was still running an insane amount of miles each week, the bad eating did not catch up to me right away.  It took 6 months of random exercising and bad eating but suddenly I had gained back 20 pounds.  I tried to pretend it did not bother me and I tried to pretend that if I just kept on that way (eating what I wanted) it was okay with me...that I was done working hard.

Here is the reality....I am not done.  I am not quitting.  I know that I can lose those 20 pounds again and that I might even lose a few more.  I know that I want to feel strong and healthy again - I liked that feeling and I really do not like feeling like I have lost control.  I am ready to figure out how to make my crazy busy life mesh with my strong and healthy life.  

The basic details:  I am married to DH (my running partner) and we have 2 kids (DD-15, DS-11).  I teach a class called iPad U at a middle school (every student at my school has an iPad issued to them for 24/7 use). Both kids are crazy with a million activities.  As you will be able to tell from this post and all my others....I tend to "chat" on and on.  I would love to one day write a book and put my ramblings to good use!  

I am really looking forward to getting to know everyone on the team and watch us all have a successful challenge!
~Jen


----------



## mackeysmom

belledreamer said:


> I remember you from the thread about my cat Jenny!  Awesome to know we're on the same team together!



Kitty Mommies for the win!!!

Sorry to hear about your grandmother  - getting her special ring to fit is a great goal and I'll be here rooting you on. 

- Laura


----------



## donac

Good Friday morning.  I didn't know the thread was up or I would have been here last night. 

My name is Dona.  I can't remember how many challenges I have been involved in.  Some have been successful but even if I didn't lose any it helped me not to gain.  

I am a 56 year old women (will turn 57 right after the challenge.)    I am math teacher ( I teach Advance Placement Calculus) for 34 years.  I have been married to my college sweetheart for 33 years.  We have two sons.

I really am motivated this challenge.  May 11 Ds2 graduates from college, June 1 my nephew gets married and Aug 19th we all check in with my sister's family into BLT  for maybe 5 days.  I want to look good for this vacation.

I am usually on first thing in the morning before I leave for school at 6:10.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## mikamah

Good morning everyone!!  I'm Kathy and excited to be a part of Team Donald.  Thank you Janis for being our hostess and the hostess of the challenge, and thank you CC for hosting Healthy Habits and Team Mickey.  

I have done multiple bl challenges since after my ds's 1st disney trip 5 years ago.  I've lost on some, maintained on many, and gained on some.  My all time high was 229, and right now I'm at 213, but have gone up and down with the ups and downs of life.  I credit these challenges with preventing me from regaining everything and more, which I had done in the past.  The support here is incredible, not just for weight loss and healthy living, but for anything that might be going on in your life that can affect your healthy living.  I feel so blessed to have found this wonderful group, and am looking forward to catching up with some old friends and getting to know some new ones.  

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## belledreamer

Hey everybody!  Just popping in this morning to say hi!

Been doing really good on my diet for this week and was pleased to see this morning that I've lost 2 pounds!  I used to not be excited for a 2 lbs loss, but I've been trying to stay positive and keep in mind that every pound lost is one step closer to my goal. 

The weather's really nice today, so I'm planning to go walking in the strip mall for a while later.  Nothing like combining exercise with shopping! And maybe a Subway sandwich...


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Information

Hello Everyone,

I understand that there is some confusion as to why I hinted as to the need for a notebook. I often ask you to write things down other than what you ate. Also, many people find that it is best to have everything together. One of my intentions for this challenge is to record some information about each day in my notebook. I will use myfitnesspal to journal my food, but my notebook will have other valuable information in it. Some of these include:
- # glasses of water I drank
- exercise for the day
- info on emotional health
- if I ate out that day

Hope that helps!


----------



## SettinSail

Hello Team Donald

My name is Shawn and this is my 5th BL challenge in a row.  I've lost on each challenge, although the past 2 challenges it was not much.  I am looking forward to getting re-committed and being more consistent on this new challenge.  And, looking forward to going through this with all of you

A little about me, I am 50 years old, married for over 17 years with one son who is almost 15.  I work part-time, well 30 hours a week so almost full-time for the Home Office of an Insurance Company.  I am not following any set eating or exercise plan and hence I have lost weight very slowly.  I started on this journey February 2010 and have lost 32 pounds so far.  If I can lose 11 more pounds, I will fall into the "overweight" category rather than "obese"   I would love to reach that goal during this challenge

Looking forward to "meeting" all of you and getting down to work 

Shawn


----------



## jillbur

Hello Team Donald!!

I am Jill and this is my second BL challenge. The first was the fall challenge and it really helped me stay focused. I am hoping to do well during this challenge and lose about 10 pounds. I found that finding the fall BL thread was the motivation I needed. I felt so much support and strength through everyone involved. I am looking forward to a new challenge, talking to former and new BL participants, and dropping some pounds!

I am 35 years old, married, and have 2 boys (8 and 5). I am a History and special ed teacher at an alternative school (5th-12th grade). DH works full time weekend midnights in the ER at our local hospital and goes to school FT during the week. Our schedule gets crazy sometimes. I enjoy running a lot and need to get back to it more often (and hopefully the weather will cooperate).

I am looking forward to chatting with all of you!

Go Team Donald!! 

Jill


----------



## JacksLilWench

Hi everyone!!  My name is Kaiti, and this is my third BL Challenge.  I did great on the first one, then not so well on the second one...so I'm hoping third time is the charm  

My resolution/goal for the year is to participate in the Tower Of Terror 10-mi. race in September.  If I start now, I believe I will have plenty of time to train.  I started today by telling everyone at work what I'm doing...so there's no backing down now!  I'm going to go soon to get fitted for a pair of good shoes for running.  Training starts Monday!!!


----------



## Mary•Poppins

Hi Team Donald! Everyone can call me Fran. 

This is my first Big Loser here on the DIS Boards.  

I need to lose 20 pounds. (30 would be wonderful ... but I would like to set my goals realistic)  I am 45, married and have 3 boys.  Between work (I am a teacher ... like a lot of Team Donald members) and my boys, I get very busy.  However, I am making myself a priority by exercising and dieting for this new year.  

Excited to be a part of the team! Go team Donald!


----------



## akhaloha

Hi Team Donald! 

My name is Kristina and I live in Hawaii on the island of Oahu. We moved here 8 years ago from California.  Im 43, have been married for 18 years and we have a beautiful daughter who is 13.  

This will be my second BL challenge.  I didnt do so well on the first one and I am really motivated to be successful on this round.  We are going to Disney in July and I want to be able to walk the parks without feeling breathless and exhausted.  It would also be nice to be able to walk around the pool in a bathing suit without feeling awful about myself.

I used to think that if I couldnt be perfect  why bother.  Now I just want to be healthy and feel good.  Besides, there is no such thing as perfect  right?  Ever since I turned 40 the weight sticks to me like gluesuperglue.  I end up getting discouraged very easily.  I am hoping this challenge will help to keep me motivated.

 Janis, thank you for hosting our team!  CC, thanks for hosting Healthy Habits again!  They really help keep me in check.

Kristina


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hi Team Donald.

Last spring i was on Team Mickey so I am feeling a bit like a trader.

I am very excited to start this new challenge and the new year.  This is challenge number 7 or something around there.  I have made some amazing friends through these challenges and I think overall it has kept me from being more overweight than I am right now.

My name is Lindsay, I am 3wks shy of 33, Married for 8yrs, 2 sons ages 7 and 4.  I work full time as a practice manager for a pediatricians office that I have worked out since I was 17.  I love my family, I love my job, now I just need to love my body enough to take care of it better.

When I started out I had such a great motivation because I had signed up to run my first half marathon.  I lost 35lbs and ran the disney princess half marathon in 2011.  I felt great and was looking forward to returning after the race and loosing the last 25lbs that i had gained since having kids.  Well instead I left life once again get in the way and fell into old bad eating habits.  I gained all the weight back except a few lbs.

So ultimate goal is to loose 55lbs.  I have a local half marathon I want to do at the end of april so along with weight loss I need to get back into running again.  I am so happy to be on your team and to offer and receive great support to help myself and us all in our journey to a better us.


----------



## jenanderson

I know we don't officially begin until 1/1/12...but it seems a bunch of us are making introductions so I thought I would also reply to the posts!  

*Shelley - *You are so good to have your notebook and measuring cups ready to go.    I have a notebook and a journaling app on my iPad.  Still not sure if I am going to go traditional or electronic yet.

*Ashley - *I can't wait for you to post that you can wear your grandmother's ring!  That is a great goal and I am sure it will be a great motivator!

Great job to lose 2 pounds this week!    You are right to stay positive . . . keep it up and you will reach your goal!

*Hi Deb!  *Looks like you and I have about the same goal.  I also had the 20 pounds off and let it sneak back up on me.    I know that I need to lose it and then learn to be more successful at maintaining.

*Laura - *It is so hard when you reach that point where you gain and lose the same weight over and over again.  I bet you can be as successful as you were last year at this time!  

*Hi Dona!  *Good to see you on the team!    Looks like you and I will be on early each day together before we go to school.  I really like your statement about how some of the challenges may not have been what you wanted but how they at least helped you not to gain.  Sounds like you have some great plans for the summer - all of it will help motivate you through this challenge!

*Hi Kathy!  *It is so much fun to see all the familiar people on my team!  This is a really supportive group and I look forward to catching up with everyone!  

*Shawn - *I am really impressed with your 32 pound loss!  Way to go!  I bet you will be out of the "obese" category before you know it!  

*Jill - *Seems like we have a lot of teachers in our group!  Nice to see all the runners as well.    I used to really enjoy running and am working hard to get back at it. 

*Kaitie - *You do have plenty of time to train for the Tower of Terror 10 mi race.    Sounds like you are doing all the right things - starting with plenty of time, telling people your plans and getting good shoes (so important).  Do you have a training plan in mind?  I used the C25K program and I know a lot of others here have tried it as well.  It was a great start and really made me believe that I could be a runner.

*Fran - *It is really hard to find time for you when you are so busy...love to see that you are going to make yourself a priority this year.  I have realized that I am a better wife and mother when I am healthy and happy....even if it adds a bit more to our crazy life. 

*Kristina - *You and I had problems with the same bad thought..."if I can't be perfect....".    You are so right that it is just about being healthy and feeling good.  I wish that for all of us this challenge.  

*Hi Lindsay!  *You and I will be in training for our 1/2 marathons together!  I have registered for one on March 17th knowing that it would motivate me to get out of my bad habits and get back into running.  Between getting back on the BL threads and getting focused on running again...I am feeling much happier with myself.  

----------------------------
Alright....it has been so much fun reading all the introductions a bit closer and getting to know everyone so far.  Tomorrow is my day to really get ready for this all to begin.  I will be cleaning out the last of the treats, pulling out my food scale and measuring utensils, going to pick up my race packet (I am running the Polar Dash 5K on New Year's Day) and finally, I will be getting out some of my running and fitness magazines that I haven't read yet (I find that reading these do give me ideas and help me focus).

Night Everyone!
Jen


----------



## mrsxsparrow

Hey everyone! I'm Nicole and I'm excited to be part of Team Donald for my first ever BL Challenge.

I'm 23 years old and need to lose about 100 pounds. I've been heavy all my life; I lost 50 pounds in sixth grade with Weight Watchers, but got really heavy again once I started college. Now I'm ready to get back in shape.

I started WW a few weeks ago and have done some personal training sessions at the gym. So far, I'm down seven pounds.

I've done 4 Disney half marathons so far (the Disneyland half in 2009, 2010, and 2011 and the Disney World half in 2011) but have never been able to keep up with my training. As a result, I've always finished just outside the official 3:30 time limit! This year I'm doing the first leg of the Chip & Dale Marathon Relay and the Tinkerbell Half, and plan on doing the Wine and Dine half, so my goal is to finally finish one in the time limit!

I'm also going on my first cruise in July (Disney of course) and will hopefully be moving to Orlando to do the WDW College Program in the fall, so I'm pretty motivated to lose this weight!

Yay Team Donald!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Hi Everyone-so glad to join the team


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Have decided I'd better get off this computer and go for a swim to shake the "I'm going to be healthy from tomorrow so I'd better eat all the junk/treats today mentality"

Anyone else suffer from this!


----------



## donac

Good Saturday morning everyone 

Jen I guess luvpoohandcompany will beat us inthe morning since she is 5 or 6 hours ahead of us.  

Quiet day planned today.  I do need to get out to Staples to buy a new calendar and a new SD card for my camera.  I may pick up one for my ds2's new camera.  I may go grocery shopping but really don't feel like it. I also have to finish a pair of socks that I have been knitting. I want to give them to a friend on Tuesday for her birthday. 

When we got him his new camera for Christmas he started wondering how long it will keep the charge.  we went on line Monday and ordered him 2 new batteries so he doesn't have to worry about charging when he is in Gambia (they will be tent camping).  They finally got shipped on Wed from Anaheim.  We started to worry that he would not get them and most of the replacement batteries here are much more expensive.  We were in shock when they got here on Thursday.  He still has to pack and Monday I drive him to school where he will leave.  

Tomorrow I have church in the morning and then I am doing an online  mystery quilt.  I have cut the fabric and the first set of directions go up tomorrow morning at 10 or 11.  

I am getting excited about this challenge.   I am  starting to write down my food plan and my exercise plan.  I am hoping to make this the best challenge yet.  

Off to get somethings done.  

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## wickey's friend

Hi, everybody!  I'm Pat, and I'm excited to get started on the challenge again!

I lost 24 lbs in 2011 in part from the accountability of the Friday weigh-ins. I have about 20 more I want to lose, so here I am!

I don't post much, but I'll be cheering for everyone along the way!


----------



## cclovesdis

BL Spring 2012 Healthy Habits Hint #3: Find/buy, borrow, etc. enough water bottles, glasses, etc. to toal 64 oz. Fill them with water.


----------



## #1hoosierfan

Hello Team Donald!

Add another  to the group!

My name is Michelle, and I am 39 years old. I have been married for almost 6 years, and we have two boys.... almost 5 and 2 and a half.  This is my 13th year of teaching.... I teach 3rd grade.

I never had trouble with my weight until I went on massive amounts of fertility drugs during my first marriage in my mid-late twenties.  They didn't work, and then the depression coupled with that and my subsequent divorce caused me to pack on some unwanted pounds. 

I have lost up to 20 pounds before, but then I get lazy.  The only thing that has worked for me is counting calories and JOURNALING! This time last year I made the commitment to run the 2011 Disney Wine and Dine half-marathon.  I finished it doing a combination of walk/run.  I usually don't weigh myself, but I went down almost 2 pants sizes.  That was without dieting at all.  I will be honest and say that the last time I ran was crossing the finish line in Epcot the first week of October. I didn't find a LOVE for running that so many people do. 

One thing that I HAVE learned about myself is that I am VERY goal oriented.  I have to some kind of goal to work towards to motivate myself.  I think that this challenge will help me with that.  I am also turning 40 in August, and I have sneaky suspision that my dad and dh are planning a really big "surprise" party for me.  I want to look great for that!..... Vain, I know, but whatever works, right?????? 

P90X arrived in my mailbox yesterday, so I will starting that either tomorrow or Monday.  

I am chatty (can you tell???) so I look forward to sharing lots with you and getting to each of you better!  

Have a FABULOUS New Year's Eve.  We are going out with friends for a nice steak dinner with some yummy wine.  The diet starts tomorrow!


----------



## JacksLilWench

Whoo!!  I love how motivated everyone is on here!  It's so refreshing to see all the awesome support for everyone.  

One little thing I do for a little boost of motivation is the write a quote with a dry erase marker on my vanity mirror.  My latest one is a comment from a friend on my status one day on Facebook.  I posted that I was thinking of some good resolutions and I thought I had a pretty good one, and my friend Lou posted, 

"Don't think, just do it."

It hit me- if all I do is sit around thinking about it, I'll never do it!  So I'm just gonna do it!!

I can't wait to get started tomorrow- so I'm starting today!!! I'm so excited to be getting started with all you ladies!!! (And guys, if there are any!)

PS, if you want to add me on Facebook, my name is Kaiti Courts.  My picture is me with Tigger


----------



## jenanderson

Morning Everyone!  I will be back on in a little bit but I have to go for my run first.  If I do not...I will put it off until I just don't run today and that won't be good.  Chat with you all later!


----------



## jenanderson

Alright - 3.3 miles done for today!  It was not all pretty but I did it and I felt good in the end.  

I tried out my new running clothes that I want to wear to my race tomorrow.  I love the new BRIGHT yellow hoodie I bought yesterday.  I painted my fingernails to match.  I would love to find a few bright accessories in my winter wear to add to the outfit but we will see.  The only thing is that we are under a winter weather warning tonight and the weather tomorrow could be a real pain.  We are expecting rain, 2-5 inches of snow and then winds of 50 mph!    We will still go and run but I might not be too concerned about how I look.  

*Welcome luvpoohandcompany!* I am suffering from the same problem as you...asking myself exactly what I can eat today that I can't eat tomorrow!  We have this incredible coffee ice cream in the freezer and I am thinking that might make a great breakfast today!  

*Nicole - *You are doing great to have already completed some 1/2 marathons!  I bet with our challenge and some hard work that you will finish one of your 1/2s in the cut-off time this year.  I really suggest finding a walk/run plan that includes some cross training to help you out. 

*Morning Dona!*  Sounds like you have a lot going on in your last couple of days off before going back to school.  I can't wait to hear more about your mystery quilt project!

*Pat - *Glad to have you be part of the team!  There are often people who don't have a lot of time to be posting but really find support by just checking in once and a while.  

*Michelle - *Another teacher in our group!  I am also very goal oriented and that sometimes gets me into trouble.  I know that I do well while I have the goals but then when I hit the maintaining part...I stop making goals and I seem to lose focus.  I know that when I reach that point this time around that I will make goals that include be rewarded for keeping at my goal weight!

*Morning Kaiti - *I like that you are another person who uses quotes for motivation.  One of my girlfriends and I send each other motivating quotes all the time to help keep us going.  I put all of the quotes on post it notes and put them up in my classroom...my students love it.  I plan on adding yours to the mix!

*CC - *Oh dear....all the water drinking.  I so struggle with this.  When I drink all this water, I end up having to go to the bathroom a lot.  That does not work well when I am teaching.  I have to get this figured out again.  

-------------------
I am now going to go pick up my race gear and packet for tomorrow's run.  This afternoon we will clean up a bit, prepare for a nice dinner and I will work on grades for a bit.  Tonight will be a nice grilled chicken dinner and then games with the kids!

Enjoy the day everyone!


----------



## Rose&Mike

shellbelle76 said:


> Hi Team Donald!! I am so excited to be part of this challenge! Very much looking forward to encouraging and being encouraged in the coming months.


Welcome!



belledreamer said:


> I think that one of my biggest problems when I try to lose weight is that I don't set a motivation for myself to keep with it.  So I actually have two special goals in mind for myself in doing this challenge; one that I hope to accomplish by the end of this challenge and a more long term goal.
> 
> (1) My grandmother was killed in a car accident about 4 months ago and I was given one of her rings to keep for myself.  Unfortunately, it doesn't quite fit on my ring finger due to my weight gain and it can't be re-sized. So I hope to lose enough to wear it on my ring finger by the end of this challenge in memory of her.
> 
> (2) I like to cosplay and dress up as different characters for a convention in my hometown.  I have a Cinderella dress that my mother made for me 2 years ago that no longer fits.  So I'm hoping that by time the convention comes this September that I'll be able to fit into my dress again and go as Cinderella.  Glass slippers and all.


Hi Ashley!
We have a couple of Dr. Who Fans--though I'm not sure which team they are on. I think you have great goals for yourself!



my3princes said:


> Hello Team Donald.
> 
> I'm Deb and I can't remember what number challenge this is for me.  In any event I'd like to lose 20 lbs.  I had it gone a few years ago, but it has snuck up on me again and since we have a Huge vacation planned for this summer I am more determined than ever to lose it again.


Hi Deb! Very excited to hear about your upcoming trip!



mackeysmom said:


> Hi Team Donald -
> 
> I am Laura, 42 from New York.
> 
> This will be my third challenge.  I lost 21  pounds during January, February and March of 2011 and then hit a wall.  I've been gaining and losing the same 5 pounds for the last nine months.
> 
> My goal for this challenge is to finally get under 200 pounds - I'm 10 - 15 pounds away from that goal.
> 
> I purchased an elipitical machine last month and hope to incorporate that into my fitness routine - right now I am walking 3 - 3 1/2 miles a day (6 days a week).  Every now and then I do my BL Boot Camp DVD, but haven't been consistent with that.
> 
> As always, looking forward to the support/ideas that I get from these challenges.
> 
> - Laura


Hi Laura! How are you liking the elliptical? I think "One"derland is a great goal for this challenge!



jenanderson said:


> Here is the reality....I am not done.  I am not quitting.  I know that I can lose those 20 pounds again and that I might even lose a few more.  I know that I want to feel strong and healthy again - I liked that feeling and I really do not like feeling like I have lost control.  I am ready to figure out how to make my crazy busy life mesh with my strong and healthy life.
> 
> ~Jen


No quitting! I agree, feeling strong and healthy is just about the best feeling!



donac said:


> Good Friday morning.  I didn't know the thread was up or I would have been here last night.
> 
> My name is Dona.  I can't remember how many challenges I have been involved in.  Some have been successful but even if I didn't lose any it helped me not to gain.


Hi Dona! You have lots of exciting things to look forward to! I hope your DS has a safe trip!



mikamah said:


> Good morning everyone!!  I'm Kathy and excited to be a part of Team Donald.  Thank you Janis for being our hostess and the hostess of the challenge, and thank you CC for hosting Healthy Habits and Team Mickey.
> 
> I have done multiple bl challenges since after my ds's 1st disney trip 5 years ago.  I've lost on some, maintained on many, and gained on some.  My all time high was 229, and right now I'm at 213, but have gone up and down with the ups and downs of life.  I credit these challenges with preventing me from regaining everything and more, which I had done in the past.  The support here is incredible, not just for weight loss and healthy living, but for anything that might be going on in your life that can affect your healthy living.  I feel so blessed to have found this wonderful group, and am looking forward to catching up with some old friends and getting to know some new ones.
> 
> Good luck everyone!!


Hi Kathy!



belledreamer said:


> Hey everybody!  Just popping in this morning to say hi!
> 
> Been doing really good on my diet for this week and was pleased to see this morning that I've lost 2 pounds!  I used to not be excited for a 2 lbs loss, but I've been trying to stay positive and keep in mind that every pound lost is one step closer to my goal.
> 
> The weather's really nice today, so I'm planning to go walking in the strip mall for a while later.  Nothing like combining exercise with shopping! And maybe a Subway sandwich...


Congrats on the 2 pounds!



SettinSail said:


> Hello Team Donald
> 
> My name is Shawn and this is my 5th BL challenge in a row.  I've lost on each challenge, although the past 2 challenges it was not much.  I am looking forward to getting re-committed and being more consistent on this new challenge.  And, looking forward to going through this with all of you
> 
> A little about me, I am 50 years old, married for over 17 years with one son who is almost 15.  I work part-time, well 30 hours a week so almost full-time for the Home Office of an Insurance Company.  I am not following any set eating or exercise plan and hence I have lost weight very slowly.  I started on this journey February 2010 and have lost 32 pounds so far.  If I can lose 11 more pounds, I will fall into the "overweight" category rather than "obese"   I would love to reach that goal during this challenge
> 
> Looking forward to "meeting" all of you and getting down to work
> 
> Shawn


Looking forward to celebrating with you Shawn!



jillbur said:


> Hello Team Donald!!
> 
> I am Jill and this is my second BL challenge. The first was the fall challenge and it really helped me stay focused. I am hoping to do well during this challenge and lose about 10 pounds. I found that finding the fall BL thread was the motivation I needed. I felt so much support and strength through everyone involved. I am looking forward to a new challenge, talking to former and new BL participants, and dropping some pounds!
> 
> 
> Go Team Donald!!
> 
> Jill


Hi Jill!



JacksLilWench said:


> Hi everyone!!  My name is Kaiti, and this is my third BL Challenge.  I did great on the first one, then not so well on the second one...so I'm hoping third time is the charm
> 
> My resolution/goal for the year is to participate in the Tower Of Terror 10-mi. race in September.  If I start now, I believe I will have plenty of time to train.  I started today by telling everyone at work what I'm doing...so there's no backing down now!  I'm going to go soon to get fitted for a pair of good shoes for running.  Training starts Monday!!!


Hi Kaiti! Ooh a race to train for! So exciting!



			
				MaryPoppins;43580881 said:
			
		

> Hi Team Donald! Everyone can call me Fran.
> 
> This is my first Big Loser here on the DIS Boards.
> 
> I need to lose 20 pounds. (30 would be wonderful ... but I would like to set my goals realistic)  I am 45, married and have 3 boys.  Between work (I am a teacher ... like a lot of Team Donald members) and my boys, I get very busy.  However, I am making myself a priority by exercising and dieting for this new year.
> 
> Excited to be a part of the team! Go team Donald!


Welcome Fran!



akhaloha said:


> Hi Team Donald!
> 
> 
> I used to think that if I couldnt be perfect  why bother.  Now I just want to be healthy and feel good.  Besides, there is no such thing as perfect  right?  Ever since I turned 40 the weight sticks to me like gluesuperglue.  I end up getting discouraged very easily.  I am hoping this challenge will help to keep me motivated.
> 
> Janis, thank you for hosting our team!  CC, thanks for hosting Healthy Habits again!  They really help keep me in check.
> 
> Kristina


I think this is pretty common--to feel like if you aren't perfect why bother. One quote that we like to throw around a lot is:
If you broke a dish, you wouldn't throw out the whole set.
This one really hit home for me. I try not to look at anything as being bad or imperfect, but rather as a choice. So today, I chose chips and dip. I know that the choice had consequences, and I will deal with that. But that one choice isn't enough to make me quit. The eventual goal being, to make more healthy choices than not. Anyhow, welcome to the challenge!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> When I started out I had such a great motivation because I had signed up to run my first half marathon.  I lost 35lbs and ran the disney princess half marathon in 2011.  I felt great and was looking forward to returning after the race and loosing the last 25lbs that i had gained since having kids.  Well instead I left life once again get in the way and fell into old bad eating habits.  I gained all the weight back except a few lbs.
> 
> So ultimate goal is to loose 55lbs.  I have a local half marathon I want to do at the end of april so along with weight loss I need to get back into running again.  I am so happy to be on your team and to offer and receive great support to help myself and us all in our journey to a better us.


Hi Lindsay!



mrsxsparrow said:


> Hey everyone! I'm Nicole and I'm excited to be part of Team Donald for my first ever BL Challenge.
> 
> I'm 23 years old and need to lose about 100 pounds. I've been heavy all my life; I lost 50 pounds in sixth grade with Weight Watchers, but got really heavy again once I started college. Now I'm ready to get back in shape.
> 
> I started WW a few weeks ago and have done some personal training sessions at the gym. So far, I'm down seven pounds.
> 
> I've done 4 Disney half marathons so far (the Disneyland half in 2009, 2010, and 2011 and the Disney World half in 2011) but have never been able to keep up with my training. As a result, I've always finished just outside the official 3:30 time limit! This year I'm doing the first leg of the Chip & Dale Marathon Relay and the Tinkerbell Half, and plan on doing the Wine and Dine half, so my goal is to finally finish one in the time limit!
> 
> I'm also going on my first cruise in July (Disney of course) and will hopefully be moving to Orlando to do the WDW College Program in the fall, so I'm pretty motivated to lose this weight!
> 
> Yay Team Donald!


We have a couple of folks doing Tinderbell this year! Too exciting. My DH and I have done W&D the last two years--we really enjoy it! 



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Hi Everyone-so glad to join the team


Welcome!




wickey's friend said:


> Hi, everybody!  I'm Pat, and I'm excited to get started on the challenge again!
> 
> I lost 24 lbs in 2011 in part from the accountability of the Friday weigh-ins. I have about 20 more I want to lose, so here I am!
> 
> I don't post much, but I'll be cheering for everyone along the way!


Welcome Pat!



#1hoosierfan said:


> Hello Team Donald!
> 
> Add another  to the group!
> 
> My name is Michelle, and I am 39 years old. I have been married for almost 6 years, and we have two boys.... almost 5 and 2 and a half.  This is my 13th year of teaching.... I teach 3rd grade.


Welcome! Where are you in Southern Indiana? (If you don't mind my asking?) We are in Louisville.


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Jen--Have a great race! I hope the weather is not too bad! *

******

Ok, to introduce myself. I am a little chatty, so for those who have heard this all before, please feel free to skip.

I am Rose, 44, mom to a 20yo college student, married for a lonnnnng time. 

I have been overweight since maybe my late 20s, BUT I have thought that I was fat my entire life--can you say Mommy issues? Anyhow, this time I think I have really figured this all out. And the voices in my head telling me I am still too fat and not good enough are quiet most of the time. 

I joined the BL challenges in Jan of 2010 and have lost ~50 pounds. I went to maintain in September of 2010 when I lost 40 and have slowly taken off a bit more. I am back to being a Loser again this challenge with a goal of 10 pounds--which would put me at a 135--this is what I weighed in college when I thought I was fat....Anyhow, if I don't lose, I am ok with that, because I am at a good place and feel pretty healthy.

My exercise of choice is running, though I have been fighting injuries for much of 2011. I also was diagnosed with gluten intolerance in February of 2011--not officially celiac disease, but I will not go back on gluten again to have more tests done, so I like to say I "unofficially" have c-d. I feel like I wasted a decade of my life feeling sick from this nasty food issue, and am so happy that I finally figured out what was going on. 

Here is a before and after pic that I posted on the holiday thread. I don't even recognize myself anymore. I feel like the real me is missing from that picture. The first pic is from ~2005. The second one from this month.


----------



## #1hoosierfan

Rose&Mike said:


> Welcome! Where are you in Southern Indiana? (If you don't mind my asking?) We are in Louisville.



No way!!!!!!  

We are in New Albany!  Are you watching the game?  Are you a Louisville or UK fan?  I am a an IU fan first and foremost (obviously based on the screen name ) but we are also big Louisville fans..... dh got his undergrad from there. 

We are heading to Del Friscos for dinner tonight.  Ever been there?

SMALL world!


----------



## Rose&Mike

#1hoosierfan said:


> No way!!!!!!
> 
> We are in New Albany!  Are you watching the game?  Are you a Louisville or UK fan?  I am a an IU fan first and foremost (obviously based on the screen name ) but we are also big Louisville fans..... dh got his undergrad from there.
> 
> We are heading to Del Friscos for dinner tonight.  Ever been there?
> 
> SMALL world!


Too funny!
We are UK fans. My son actually goes to U of South Carolina, but my DH and DS love UK basketball. Yep, we were watching the game.

We haven't been to Del Friscos, but I've heard of it.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

luvpoohandcompany said:


> Have decided I'd better get off this computer and go for a swim to shake the "I'm going to be healthy from tomorrow so I'd better eat all the junk/treats today mentality"
> 
> Anyone else suffer from this!



I have been suffering from that all week.  Today was MCD's for breakfast and Pizza hut for lunch.  I feel disgusting and I almost think my brain wants me to feel this way to remind myself of how horrible I feel right now and how good I will feel in a few weeks.

*Jen*- Wow that will really be a polar dash alright.  Hopefully the rain and snow holds off until post race.  I love that you still paint your nails to match your outfit.  Good luck tomorrow!

*Rose* You look so amazing and you were still beautiful with that great big smile you have before but now you look so healthy and happy.  Great improvement and very inspiring.  I was giggling at tom's hair in the pic too.  Boy he has grown up since that pic too.

Hi everyone else too!

We cleaned out some closets today and organized for the winter.  I got rid of all the junk we accumulated over the holiday too.  Tomorrow morning I will go grocery shopping to stock up on good items.  I got all my HH hint items ready to go too.  So excited for 2012!!!!!! 

Tonight we are going to the peep drop and fireworks.  Our city is the home of just born candy aka the Peep maker.  They have a huge lighted peep that comes down just like the NYC ball.  They do a 515 drop for the families with young ones and then they do it all again at midnight.  It should be fun.

We are going to my inlaws tonight and hanging out there to bring in the new year.  

Everyone have a safe and wonderful New Year's Eve.  Talk to you next year.


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits!

My name is CC (like see-see), which is short for Christina.
This is my 4th time coaching Healthy Habits (HH) and I absolutely love it!  I would like to give a shout out to donac and jenanderson who showed me the ropes coaching previous challenges.

For the WISH Biggest Loser Spring 2012 Challenge, I am revamping (again) Healthy Habits. *Each week will have a theme, and each theme will have to do with an attraction at Walt Disney World.* (I have never been to DL.) I will be using various components of the attraction to determine each weeks daily habits and the 2 mini-challenges.

*Every week you will have 4 Habits to do each day. There will also be 2 Mini-Challenges.* These will be something like Exercise for 45 minutes simultaneously once during the week. The Habits will be things that are essential for good Health. One might be Drink 6 8 oz. glasses of water per day. I will be very clear about which 4 are for all 7 days and which 2 are the Mini-Challenges.

The Healthy Habits week is the same as for weigh-ins. A new week begins on Friday and ends on Thursday. At the end of each week, total your points and PM (private message) me them. Please list your team name and your total points in the subject of your PM. In the body of your PM, please separate each Habit and mini-challenge. Here is an example.

Subject: Team Mickey 28/30

Habit #1: 7/7 days
Habit #2: 6/7 days
Habit #3: 7/7 days
Habit #4: 7/7 days
Mini-Challenge #1: Completed
Mini-Challenge #2: Not Completed

This will allow me to recognize participants who earned 7/7 for 1 or more Habits. It also gives me feedback for future weeks.

Please PM me your points by Tuesday at 5 PM Eastern Time. I will post the results as soon as possible after that.

The results will be different for this challenge because we have 2 teams. There will be a team and an individual component. Heres how it will work:
- The team with the most participants wins for the week.
- The individual(s) with the most points on each team will be recognized in the results.
- Everyone who earns 7/7 for 1 or more of the Habits will be recognized in the results.

On random weeks, I will be drawing a name to receive a prize. Everyone who participates on the team with the most participants will be entered into the hat for a chance at the prize. You will have to PM me your address. If you would prefer not to be entered into the hat, please let me know. You will still be considered a participant for the team! I have bought many of the prizes already and I think they are great! 


It is optional to participate, but I know I do so much better when I participate.


----------



## buzz5985

Welcome to The WIN! Challenge (Whittle Inches Now!) 
________________________________________
Introducing a way to challenge ourselves to achieve fit and healthy bodies!! In addition to reporting your official weigh-in each week, you can now measure your success in terms of inches. Many of you may be doing this anyway, but as an incentive to those of us who need incentive (like ME!!) we can now challenge each other by reporting percent-of-inch-loss just as Sue (Dvccruiser76) reports our Top Ten(-ish) weight-losers every week. 

Since the WIN! is optional, no one will be dropped for not reporting and there is no need to be excused from measuring. All stats will simply be based on who does report in. Weekly Biggest WINners will be determined by percent of change between the current and previous WIN! numbers reported by each participant. When measurements are reported after having skipped the previous time(s), the percent loss will be divided over the missed weeks. Overall Biggest WINners will be determined by percent of difference between the final and originally reported measurements. If you miss the first scheduled reporting day, just jump in anytime and that will be your original measurement for the remaining weeks.

Tentatively for the No Excuses Challenge, we will be recording measurements and posting WIN results on a 4 week interval, with the first day being January 1, 2012.

There will be a reminder post, so as long as you hang around here you shouldnt have to worry too much about forgetting. Since taking measurements requires more time that just stepping on the scale, Im sure many of us will do this part over the designated weekend. Measurements can be reported up thru the following Monday, and results should be posted on Tuesday.

Heres how were gonna do it:
1) Take a measurement at each of these locations:
. . . a. Left or Right Upper Arm (stick with the same one for subsequent measurements!!)
. . . b. Bust or Chest
. . . c. Waist
. . . d. Hips
. . . e. Left or Right Thigh (remember which one for next time!)
2) Add all of these measurements together
3) Send only the sum of the measurements to me and your Team (buzz5985) via Private Message.  So you would send  Team Donald - 150

If you need more information or tips about how to measure, please refer to http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/...es.asp?id=1281

If you still have questions, please feel free to PM me (buzz5985) or post in the thread and well try to get you the info you need to participate.

I also have a handy dandy Excel spreadsheet for tracking weight and measurements. If you'd like for me to email you a copy, just PM your email address to me and I'll forward it to you. I would like to thank Connie96 who originally started the WIN challenge and for the spreadsheet. 

Whether or not you choose to participate in this optional challenge, Id like to encourage EVERYONE  especially anyone new to this thread  to take your measurements at the very beginning. This is something so many of us never did when we first started losing weight and I think were fairly unanimous in wishing we had that information to encourage us in our continued loss and maintenance.  I would also suggest that you take a couple of pictures  a front and side view.

For specific questions regarding WIN and to get the sheet for tracking measurements, please pm buzz5985.

Send your measurements to buzz5985 on-

January 1
February 1
March 1
April 1
May 1
May 18 (or the last day of the challenge)



__________________


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits!

My name is CC (like see-see), which is short for Christina. This is my 4th time coaching Healthy Habits (HH) and I absolutely love it!  I would like to give a shout out to donac and jenanderson who showed me the ropes coaching previous challenges.

For the WISH Biggest Loser Spring 2012 Challenge, I am revamping (again) Healthy Habits. *Each week will have a theme, and each theme will have to do with an attraction at Walt Disney World.* (I have never been to DL.) I will be using various components of the attraction to determine each week’s daily habits and the 2 mini-challenges.

*Every week you will have 4 “Habits” to do each day. There will also be 2 Mini-Challenges.* These will be something like “Exercise for 45 minutes simultaneously once during the week.” The “Habits” will be things that are essential for good “Health.” One might be “Drink 6 8 oz. glasses of water per day.” I will be very clear about which 4 are for all 7 days and which 2 are the Mini-Challenges.

The Healthy Habits “week” is the same as for weigh-ins. A new “week” begins on Friday and ends on Thursday. At the end of each week, total your points and PM (private message) me them. Please list your team name and your total points in the subject of your PM. In the body of your PM, please separate each “Habit” and mini-challenge. Here is an example.

Subject: Team Mickey 28/30

Body:

Habit #1: 7/7 days
Habit #2: 6/7 days
Habit #3: 7/7 days
Habit #4: 7/7 days
Mini-Challenge #1: Completed
Mini-Challenge #2: Not Completed

This will allow me to recognize participants who earned 7/7 for 1 or more “Habits.” It also gives me feedback for future weeks.

Please PM me your points by Tuesday at 5 PM Eastern Time. I will post the results as soon as possible after that.

The results will be different for this challenge because we have 2 teams. There will be a team and an individual component. Here’s how it will work:
- The team with the most participants “wins” for the week.
- The individual(s) with the most points on each team will be recognized in the results.
- Everyone who earns 7/7 for 1 or more of the “Habits” will be recognized in the results.

On random weeks, I will be drawing a name to receive a prize. Everyone who participates on the team with the most participants will be entered into the “hat” for a chance at the prize. You will have to PM me your address. If you would prefer not to be entered into the “hat,” please let me know. You will still be considered a participant for the team! I have bought many of the prizes already and I think they are great! 

It is optional to participate, but I know I do so much better when I participate. 



Healthy Habits Week 1: Fantasyland

As I’m sure most of you know, Fantasyland in the Magic Kingdom at WDW has many different attractions, including the Carousel, Dumbo, “it’s a small world,” Mad Tea Party, The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh, Mickey’s PhilharMagic, Peter Pan’s Flight, and Snow White’s Scary Adventures. The beautiful artistic work in Peter Pan’s Flight amazes me, especially as it is an older attraction. Mickey’s PhilharMagic brings me back to my childhood days of watching the Disney channel while my father was awake and getting ready for work while my mom was still sleeping. The incorporation of the senses in The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh makes for a relaxing attraction.

This week, the attractions of Fantasyland come to life as we incorporate them into our healthier lifestyle.

This week’s 4 Habits are:

1. Have you ever noticed how much walking is involved in moving around Fantasyland? To help you move quickly, you need to be hydrated. *This week, your “habit” is to drink a total of 64 oz. of water during the day.* You can count up to 8 oz. of tea or coffee toward your total for the day.

2. When I go on a carousel more than once, I have to use a different horse the second time. I tend to be very detail-oriented and obsessed with record-keeping, so my journal would come out and I’d write down which horses I ridden on so far. This same time of record-keeping is very helpful for weight loss. *This week, write down everything you eat as well as the portion size.* (Example: ½ cup of plain uncooked oatmeal, cooked in ½ cup of nonfat milk, with 1 tablespoon of walnuts and 1 teaspoon of brown sugar)

3. The 7 Dwarfs are very active working in the mine. *This week, your “habit” is to exercise for a total of 20 minutes each day.* Think of exercise as an “Adventure.”

4. In the spirit of the relaxing day featured in The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh, *spend time relaxing each day*. You get to decide how much time you want to take.

Mini-Challenges

1. “it’s a small world:” Think of your heritage. Do you have a favorite ethnic recipe? *Your challenge is to make 1 (or more) change to it to make it healthier.* The food could be from your heritage or not.
(Hint: An easy one depending on how you already make them is tacos.)

2. Peter Pan’s Flight: You are on a journey to healthier you whether you are losing or maintaining weight. It doesn’t happen overnight like your trip to Neverland, but it may happen more quickly if you have a specific goal. I’ve also heard that it is best to have a few goals at a time. *Write down up to 3 goals you have for the “No Excuses” Challenge.*

*Note: This week is from Sunday, 1/1 to Thursday, 1/5 so there are only 5 days this week. The total possible points one can earn is 22.*

Please feel free to PM me with any questions or ask on the thread!


----------



## buzz5985

Welcome to Team Donald!!!  We are going to rock this challenge!!!

I am Janis and I will be your coach this first week.  

Our challenge officially starts on January 1.  

1. PM your beginning weight to dvccruiser76.

2. PM your beginning WIN! numbers to me - buzz5985 (if you are doing WIN!) 

3. I encourage everyone to take part in HH.  It's fun earning those points, and the challenge keeps you on track.  

4.  Take some pictures of yourself - a front view and a side view.  You will be surprised even what a small change makes in your spirit, your shape, complexion, the list goes on and on.  

I am a night owl - when I was a cub scout leader the boys referred to me as being nocturnal , so I will post the QOTD for each day the night before.  

I notice many of you have already been doing so - 

QOTD - Saturday December 31, 2011 

Please introduce yourself.


----------



## buzz5985

buzz5985 said:


> Welcome to Team Donald!!!  We are going to rock this challenge!!!
> 
> I am Janis and I will be your coach this first week.
> 
> Our challenge officially starts on January 1.
> 
> 1. PM your beginning weight to dvccruiser76.
> 
> 2. PM your beginning WIN! numbers to me - buzz5985 (if you are doing WIN!)
> 
> 3. I encourage everyone to take part in HH.  It's fun earning those points, and the challenge keeps you on track.
> 
> 4.  Take some pictures of yourself - a front view and a side view.  You will be surprised even what a small change makes in your spirit, your shape, complexion, the list goes on and on.
> 
> I am a night owl - when I was a cub scout leader the boys referred to me as being nocturnal , so I will post the QOTD for each day the night before.
> 
> I notice many of you have already been doing so -
> 
> QOTD - Saturday December 31, 2011
> 
> Please introduce yourself.



HELLO fellow team mates.  My name is Janis and I live with my DH of almost 27 years, and my DS 15.  This is my fourth BL challenge, my second as a hostess.  I lost 25 pounds last year, a drop in the bucket for me - but down is down.  

I look forward to chatting with you all.


----------



## pigletgirl

Hello! 

My name is Emily and I recently got married this past April. Since then I've been steadly putting on the pounds and now I am 23 lbs heavier since the wedding! 

I tried earlier this year with a diet, but failed after a month. I cannot wait to get to know everyone as we all embark on this weight loss journey together.


----------



## dvccruiser76

Hello Team Donald 

I am on Team Donald this time around, and I will be the weight keeper for both teams 

Please PM me your starting weight tomorrow, or whenever you are ready to join us. The first set of results will begin next weekend. 

Weekly weigh-ins will be due each Friday and can be sent to me anytime from Friday until Monday night 7 PM EST. 

I will try my best to post results on Monday nights again. I have tax season right around the corner, which may be a little hectic but I will still try my best. 

If you have a goal that you would like me to track, please PM that to me as well, and if you ever need to adjust it you can just let me know.

Also, please put Team Donald or Team Mickey somewhere in your PM each week, so I can find you easily. 


Best luck to everyone and let's see which team (Mickey or Donald) is going to dominate week 1 

Happy New Year's 

Sue,


----------



## dvccruiser76

Hello Team Donald!

My name is Sue, I'm 35 years old and I'll be part of your team for this challenge. Let's see, this is my 5th challenge I believe and also my 2nd time around as Weight Keeper.

I live in Danvers with my DH of 7 years and my DS (Dylan) who will be 2 1/2 on Tuesday. My how time flies.

I'm joining as a loser once again, but would like to get to the maintain level. I made it there by the end of the spring challenge last year, but then slacked a bit so here I am again. 

DH and I joined a gym at the end of October, so I'm hopeful that it'll help me throughout this challenge and tax season. I also have vacation at the end of May, so it's a good goal to keep in sight. 

Hope everyone has a safe, happy, and healthy New Year's Eve


----------



## jenanderson

*Rose - *I love how healthy and happy you look in the recent photo!    I am sorry that you have been struggling with some injuries this year.  I was so beat up after the marathon and it is no fun.  I hope that you are on the road to recovery and have some fun races to look forward too!

*Lindsay - *I would not feel ready for a race without having my nails don!  I also still obsess over matching outfits, wearing my Disney charm necklace and looking good to run!  

Have fun with your in-laws tonight!

*Janis - *Thanks again for getting everything all set up.    It is great that you lost 25 pounds last year!  You are right with the fact that down is down and we have to celebrate every time the scale goes down!

*Emily - *Congratulations on the wedding!  Sometimes it takes a new year with new friends to find success with the weight loss journey.  

*Hi Sue -* Thanks for being our weight keeper!    I always appreciate everyone who takes one of the "big roles" as I know it takes a lot of time to do the record keeping for all of us.  Where are you going on vacation in May?  Vacations are always a good motivator!

----------------------
Just thought I would check in and wish everyone a Happy New Year!  We just had grilled steak, chicken, fried veggies and stir fried rice.  It was so yummy.  I will probably have some left over tomorrow but I will measure it out into a careful serving size.  

I have a race tomorrow morning so I will not be on until later in the day!  

Here's to our happy and healthy New Year Everyone!


----------



## lisah0711

Happy New Year to all you Donalds! 

*Jen* good luck with your race tomorrow.   I know that not only will you rock it but you will look fabulous too!


----------



## momofdjc

Happy New Year Donalds!

I'm Reenie.  I've been married to my DH 17 years and have 3 kids, DS 15, DD 13, and DS 7.  We live in the Chicago suburbs.  I'm going to try to post more during this challenge.  Hopefully this time I can lose more than a couple of pounds.  

I'd like to get back to running.  I've tried C25K twice and had to stop due to injuries.  This past summer I got to week 7 before I had a calf strain and then a "bone injury" (they originally thought it was a stress fracture).


----------



## klmrph

Hello All, my name is Kristy.  I have been married to my DH for 6.5 years and we have 2 girls together age 5 and 1.  I also have a dd from my first marriage who is in her second year in college.  I am a retail pharmacist for Meijer and work full time.  

I turn the big 40 this year and really want to get healthy all around.  I have to do it for my little girls.  I want to be around to see them grow up.  We are going to WDW in February and staying at POR with free dining.  I am going to surprise dd5 right before we go.  My mom is going with us instead of DH, he isn't into Disney much.  

My biggest challenge is exercise.  I have never done well with it.  I do have the Zumba DVDs and will give it a try and I want to get a tread mill or elliptical for the house.  I am going to look into possibly joining a gym to help me decide which piece of equipment to invest in for the house.  My DH is ready to get healthy also.  

I just took my measurements and I am going to take some fat pictures too   This is my first BL challenge on the boards, but I am not new to weight loss.  I have been overweight for most of my life.


----------



## StephMK

Hi Donald teammates!!   I have read all 4 pages and love the enthusiasm!!

I'm Stephanie, 41, married for 13 yrs, mom of 3 - DD17, DD11, & DS9. I have wanted to lose a few pounds for years and the amount of pounds I want to lose keeps creeping up! I have decided that I have to make it a priority or it'll never happen. 30 pounds would put me at my ideal weight but I'm aiming for 20 to be realistic about what I think I can keep off. We'll see! DD graduates at the end of May and my bday is just around the end of the challenge so great timing to meet some goals!

We joined the Y in August and I am the only family member who has not really used it at all & I want to change that. DS is there every Thursday for class so I really have no excuse not to work out while he's there anyway. DD takes dance on Tuesdays that is just past the Y, no excuse that night either! I used to do WW and will probably follow the old points system along the way.

I teach 3rd grade and really need to eat/work out for more energy in addition to wanting to look better. DH lost about 35 lbs a few years ago by working out during lunch at his office gym. He looks great & I would like to look/feel great too. 

I have a set of WW cups/spoons that my mom gave me a few years back & DH gave me a 24 oz Tervis tumbler for Christmas so I have my supplies ready to go!

I like to individually reply to everyone and I apologize for not doing that tonight! 

To the PP w/the ring - my wedding band doesn't fit and I refuse to get it resized. One of my goals is to get it to fit again too. 

Looking forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## belledreamer

So I actually introduced myself earlier in the thread, but since the QOTD - Saturday December 31, 2011 is 'Please introduce yourself' I'll do it again! 

Hi everyone!  I'm Ashley (or Ash if you prefer) and I'm super excited to be starting my first challenge!  I'd like to at least get under 200 lbs for this challenge although since I'm only 8 pounds away I'm hoping to do more than that. 

As I mentioned in my first intro, I like to dress up as different characters for a yearly convention in my home town; also that I'm a Doctor Who fan.  So this past August, I went as Amy Pond from 'The Impossible Astronaut' episode and one of my friends who does photography offered to do a photo shoot for me.

So this is me in my full costume!






Oh the shame... I hate full body shots...  This is another thing that I'm using to keep me on my diet so that I'll one day like getting my picture taken and not hating how I look in it...

Honestly, I preferred the close ups, like these:











I'm going to try and get my friend to take updated pics of me once I've lost the weight, especially to keep me focused on once I get the weight off to keep it off. 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

Pretty good day today.  I did have some Mexican for dinner this evening with a good bit of cheese (that was quite delicious I might add) but I did really good with my other two meals today.  Ate a good bit of fruit, which is pretty unusual for me and plenty of water.  I think I've had more water this week than I've had in the past month.

Will probably stay up and watch the ball drop, wonder why I stayed up and sleep in tomorrow.  Having fish tacos for the first time tomorrow!  And it's baked, not fried so it's much healthier for me.  My aunt's also offered to give me her old treadmill that still works so I'm hoping to get a good bit of walking in this week.  Just need to make a walking playlist for my iPod now.


----------



## vitfamily

Hi Everyone! Happy New Year.

My name is Karen. I am 48 years old. My DH and I have 3 children. I would like to lose 30 pounds. This is my first BL Challenge. I am really excited to get started.


----------



## buzz5985

shellbelle76 said:


> Hi Team Donald!! I am so excited to be part of this challenge! Very much looking forward to encouraging and being encouraged in the coming months.
> 
> And many thanks to CC for running the thread! I have my little notebook & my measuring cups ready to go



Welcome to the challenge!!!  I am getting excited too!!!



belledreamer said:


> Hey there fellow Donald teammates!!  Guess I'll be the first to introduce myself.
> 
> My name's Ashley, but you can call me Ash too.  I'm in my early 20's and I love to write fanfiction, do voice acting and sing covers of Disney songs as my hobbies.  I'm also a DIE-HARD Doctor Who fan! (if you couldn't tell by my icon.)
> 
> I think that one of my biggest problems when I try to lose weight is that I don't set a motivation for myself to keep with it.  So I actually have two special goals in mind for myself in doing this challenge; one that I hope to accomplish by the end of this challenge and a more long term goal.
> 
> (1) My grandmother was killed in a car accident about 4 months ago and I was given one of her rings to keep for myself.  Unfortunately, it doesn't quite fit on my ring finger due to my weight gain and it can't be re-sized. So I hope to lose enough to wear it on my ring finger by the end of this challenge in memory of her.
> 
> (2) I like to cosplay and dress up as different characters for a convention in my hometown.  I have a Cinderella dress that my mother made for me 2 years ago that no longer fits.  So I'm hoping that by time the convention comes this September that I'll be able to fit into my dress again and go as Cinderella.  Glass slippers and all.
> 
> (I'll totally post pictures if I can reach my goal!)
> 
> I'm usually online every day so I look forward to getting to know all of you!
> 
> GO Team Donald!!



So very sorry about your Grandmother.  I too have a ring that I want to get back into - my wedding band!!!  Maybe by the end of this challenge we will both be back in our rings!!!



my3princes said:


> Hello Team Donald.
> 
> I'm Deb and I can't remember what number challenge this is for me.  In any event I'd like to lose 20 lbs.  I had it gone a few years ago, but it has snuck up on me again and since we have a Huge vacation planned for this summer I am more determined than ever to lose it again.
> 
> I'm 42, married to my high school sweetheart (20 years in July) and mother to 3 amazing boys.  Nick is 16, Hunter is 14 and Colby is 9.
> 
> 
> If coaches are needed I'd be happy to take a week, let me know what's open.



Welcome Back!!!  I just updated the coaching schedule on the first page of this thread.  Just pick a week and let me know.  



mackeysmom said:


> Hi Team Donald -
> 
> I am Laura, 42 from New York.
> 
> This will be my third challenge.  I lost 21  pounds during January, February and March of 2011 and then hit a wall.  I've been gaining and losing the same 5 pounds for the last nine months.
> 
> My goal for this challenge is to finally get under 200 pounds - I'm 10 - 15 pounds away from that goal.
> 
> I purchased an elipitical machine last month and hope to incorporate that into my fitness routine - right now I am walking 3 - 3 1/2 miles a day (6 days a week).  Every now and then I do my BL Boot Camp DVD, but haven't been consistent with that.
> 
> As always, looking forward to the support/ideas that I get from these challenges.
> 
> - Laura



I too lost more weight in the beginning of the year last year than the other 9 months.  I need to dig deeper this year and stick with it.  Especially with the exercise.  Do you like the BL Boot Camp??  I have several of the older BL dvd's that I enjoy - but somehow I never seem to stick with anything.  



jenanderson said:


> Hello to all my Team Donald Teammates!
> 
> My name is Jen.  I did my first WISH challenge exactly 2 years ago.  I started at 198 pounds, totally out of shape, needing insulin and just living a generally unhappy and unhealthy sort of existence.  I got started with the challenge because of a dear friend who asked me to run the Princess 1/2 marathon with her.  I started the challenge, started WW and started working out.  The C25K program was what got me going and I learned to have a love/hate relationship with running.  After 1 year and tons of hard work, I had lost 48 pounds and felt I was finally living a healthy life.  When I hit that point, I kind of lost focus and got lazy.  Since I was still running an insane amount of miles each week, the bad eating did not catch up to me right away.  It took 6 months of random exercising and bad eating but suddenly I had gained back 20 pounds.  I tried to pretend it did not bother me and I tried to pretend that if I just kept on that way (eating what I wanted) it was okay with me...that I was done working hard.
> 
> Here is the reality....I am not done.  I am not quitting.  I know that I can lose those 20 pounds again and that I might even lose a few more.  I know that I want to feel strong and healthy again - I liked that feeling and I really do not like feeling like I have lost control.  I am ready to figure out how to make my crazy busy life mesh with my strong and healthy life.
> 
> The basic details:  I am married to DH (my running partner) and we have 2 kids (DD-15, DS-11).  I teach a class called iPad U at a middle school (every student at my school has an iPad issued to them for 24/7 use). Both kids are crazy with a million activities.  As you will be able to tell from this post and all my others....I tend to "chat" on and on.  I would love to one day write a book and put my ramblings to good use!
> 
> I am really looking forward to getting to know everyone on the team and watch us all have a successful challenge!
> ~Jen



I didn't see any ramblings - just interesting chatter!!!   I am all for a successful challenge.



donac said:


> Good Friday morning.  I didn't know the thread was up or I would have been here last night.
> 
> My name is Dona.  I can't remember how many challenges I have been involved in.  Some have been successful but even if I didn't lose any it helped me not to gain.
> 
> I am a 56 year old women (will turn 57 right after the challenge.)    I am math teacher ( I teach Advance Placement Calculus) for 34 years.  I have been married to my college sweetheart for 33 years.  We have two sons.
> 
> I really am motivated this challenge.  May 11 Ds2 graduates from college, June 1 my nephew gets married and Aug 19th we all check in with my sister's family into BLT  for maybe 5 days.  I want to look good for this vacation.
> 
> I am usually on first thing in the morning before I leave for school at 6:10.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Wow - you have a busy schedule of major events coming!!!  I will be posting the QOTD late at night for you early birds!!



mikamah said:


> Good morning everyone!!  I'm Kathy and excited to be a part of Team Donald.  Thank you Janis for being our hostess and the hostess of the challenge, and thank you CC for hosting Healthy Habits and Team Mickey.
> 
> I have done multiple bl challenges since after my ds's 1st disney trip 5 years ago.  I've lost on some, maintained on many, and gained on some.  My all time high was 229, and right now I'm at 213, but have gone up and down with the ups and downs of life.  I credit these challenges with preventing me from regaining everything and more, which I had done in the past.  The support here is incredible, not just for weight loss and healthy living, but for anything that might be going on in your life that can affect your healthy living.  I feel so blessed to have found this wonderful group, and am looking forward to catching up with some old friends and getting to know some new ones.
> 
> Good luck everyone!!



Your smart trying to keep with it.  Here is to a successful challenge.




SettinSail said:


> Hello Team Donald
> 
> My name is Shawn and this is my 5th BL challenge in a row.  I've lost on each challenge, although the past 2 challenges it was not much.  I am looking forward to getting re-committed and being more consistent on this new challenge.  And, looking forward to going through this with all of you
> 
> A little about me, I am 50 years old, married for over 17 years with one son who is almost 15.  I work part-time, well 30 hours a week so almost full-time for the Home Office of an Insurance Company.  I am not following any set eating or exercise plan and hence I have lost weight very slowly.  I started on this journey February 2010 and have lost 32 pounds so far.  If I can lose 11 more pounds, I will fall into the "overweight" category rather than "obese"   I would love to reach that goal during this challenge
> 
> Looking forward to "meeting" all of you and getting down to work
> 
> Shawn



Our DS are the same age - isn't it fun??  I will be 53 and feel a billion times older than all the other Mom's of the other 15 yo's.  Maybe if I wasn't so Pooh sized - I wouldn't feel that way.  Time will tell.  



jillbur said:


> Hello Team Donald!!
> 
> I am Jill and this is my second BL challenge. The first was the fall challenge and it really helped me stay focused. I am hoping to do well during this challenge and lose about 10 pounds. I found that finding the fall BL thread was the motivation I needed. I felt so much support and strength through everyone involved. I am looking forward to a new challenge, talking to former and new BL participants, and dropping some pounds!
> 
> I am 35 years old, married, and have 2 boys (8 and 5). I am a History and special ed teacher at an alternative school (5th-12th grade). DH works full time weekend midnights in the ER at our local hospital and goes to school FT during the week. Our schedule gets crazy sometimes. I enjoy running a lot and need to get back to it more often (and hopefully the weather will cooperate).
> 
> I am looking forward to chatting with all of you!
> 
> Go Team Donald!!
> 
> Jill





JacksLilWench said:


> Hi everyone!!  My name is Kaiti, and this is my third BL Challenge.  I did great on the first one, then not so well on the second one...so I'm hoping third time is the charm
> 
> My resolution/goal for the year is to participate in the Tower Of Terror 10-mi. race in September.  If I start now, I believe I will have plenty of time to train.  I started today by telling everyone at work what I'm doing...so there's no backing down now!  I'm going to go soon to get fitted for a pair of good shoes for running.  Training starts Monday!!!



You will be in good company - there seems to be a lot of runners around here.  Good Luck.



			
				MaryPoppins;43580881 said:
			
		

> Hi Team Donald! Everyone can call me Fran.
> 
> This is my first Big Loser here on the DIS Boards.
> 
> I need to lose 20 pounds. (30 would be wonderful ... but I would like to set my goals realistic)  I am 45, married and have 3 boys.  Between work (I am a teacher ... like a lot of Team Donald members) and my boys, I get very busy.  However, I am making myself a priority by exercising and dieting for this new year.
> 
> Excited to be a part of the team! Go team Donald!



Welcome to the Challenge - you are going to have a great time.  



akhaloha said:


> Hi Team Donald!
> 
> My name is Kristina and I live in Hawaii on the island of Oahu. We moved here 8 years ago from California.  Im 43, have been married for 18 years and we have a beautiful daughter who is 13.
> 
> This will be my second BL challenge.  I didnt do so well on the first one and I am really motivated to be successful on this round.  We are going to Disney in July and I want to be able to walk the parks without feeling breathless and exhausted.  It would also be nice to be able to walk around the pool in a bathing suit without feeling awful about myself.
> 
> I used to think that if I couldnt be perfect  why bother.  Now I just want to be healthy and feel good.  Besides, there is no such thing as perfect  right?  Ever since I turned 40 the weight sticks to me like gluesuperglue.  I end up getting discouraged very easily.  I am hoping this challenge will help to keep me motivated.
> 
> Janis, thank you for hosting our team!  CC, thanks for hosting Healthy Habits again!  They really help keep me in check.
> 
> Kristina



A Disney trip is always a great motivator.  I agree with perfection getting in the way.  Too many times I have eaten something that I perceived as "bad" and would throw the diet into the trash until the following Monday.  After all you can't start a diet on a Thursday.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi Team Donald.
> 
> Last spring i was on Team Mickey so I am feeling a bit like a trader.
> 
> I am very excited to start this new challenge and the new year.  This is challenge number 7 or something around there.  I have made some amazing friends through these challenges and I think overall it has kept me from being more overweight than I am right now.
> 
> My name is Lindsay, I am 3wks shy of 33, Married for 8yrs, 2 sons ages 7 and 4.  I work full time as a practice manager for a pediatricians office that I have worked out since I was 17.  I love my family, I love my job, now I just need to love my body enough to take care of it better.
> 
> When I started out I had such a great motivation because I had signed up to run my first half marathon.  I lost 35lbs and ran the disney princess half marathon in 2011.  I felt great and was looking forward to returning after the race and loosing the last 25lbs that i had gained since having kids.  Well instead I left life once again get in the way and fell into old bad eating habits.  I gained all the weight back except a few lbs.
> 
> So ultimate goal is to loose 55lbs.  I have a local half marathon I want to do at the end of april so along with weight loss I need to get back into running again.  I am so happy to be on your team and to offer and receive great support to help myself and us all in our journey to a better us.



Don't feel like a traitor!!!  Embrace Donald!!!  There seems to be a lot of runners on this Team.   



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Hi Everyone-so glad to join the team





luvpoohandcompany said:


> Have decided I'd better get off this computer and go for a swim to shake the "I'm going to be healthy from tomorrow so I'd better eat all the junk/treats today mentality"
> 
> Anyone else suffer from this!



I know what you mean about the junk.  Welcome to the challenge.



donac said:


> Good Saturday morning everyone
> 
> Jen I guess luvpoohandcompany will beat us inthe morning since she is 5 or 6 hours ahead of us.
> 
> Quiet day planned today.  I do need to get out to Staples to buy a new calendar and a new SD card for my camera.  I may pick up one for my ds2's new camera.  I may go grocery shopping but really don't feel like it. I also have to finish a pair of socks that I have been knitting. I want to give them to a friend on Tuesday for her birthday.
> 
> When we got him his new camera for Christmas he started wondering how long it will keep the charge.  we went on line Monday and ordered him 2 new batteries so he doesn't have to worry about charging when he is in Gambia (they will be tent camping).  They finally got shipped on Wed from Anaheim.  We started to worry that he would not get them and most of the replacement batteries here are much more expensive.  We were in shock when they got here on Thursday.  He still has to pack and Monday I drive him to school where he will leave.
> 
> Tomorrow I have church in the morning and then I am doing an online  mystery quilt.  I have cut the fabric and the first set of directions go up tomorrow morning at 10 or 11.
> 
> I am getting excited about this challenge.   I am  starting to write down my food plan and my exercise plan.  I am hoping to make this the best challenge yet.
> 
> Off to get somethings done.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



For his future trips - there is a solar charger that you can hang on your backpack to charge phones etc.  My DS wants one - but since electronics aren't allowed on his scout trips - not necessary.  




wickey's friend said:


> Hi, everybody!  I'm Pat, and I'm excited to get started on the challenge again!
> 
> I lost 24 lbs in 2011 in part from the accountability of the Friday weigh-ins. I have about 20 more I want to lose, so here I am!
> 
> I don't post much, but I'll be cheering for everyone along the way!



Welcome - I am going to try to post more often this challenge.  I need to check in more during the day so I don't get overwhelmed.


----------



## my3princes

akhaloha said:


> Hi Team Donald!
> 
> My name is Kristina and I live in Hawaii on the island of Oahu. We moved here 8 years ago from California.  Im 43, have been married for 18 years and we have a beautiful daughter who is 13.
> 
> This will be my second BL challenge.  I didnt do so well on the first one and I am really motivated to be successful on this round.  We are going to Disney in July and I want to be able to walk the parks without feeling breathless and exhausted.  It would also be nice to be able to walk around the pool in a bathing suit without feeling awful about myself.
> 
> I used to think that if I couldnt be perfect  why bother.  Now I just want to be healthy and feel good.  Besides, there is no such thing as perfect  right?  Ever since I turned 40 the weight sticks to me like gluesuperglue.  I end up getting discouraged very easily.  I am hoping this challenge will help to keep me motivated.
> 
> Janis, thank you for hosting our team!  CC, thanks for hosting Healthy Habits again!  They really help keep me in check.
> 
> Kristina



Kristina I am going to have so many questions for you and would love to hear all of your suggestions of what to do on Oahu.  We will be staying at Aulani our first 4 nights


----------



## buzz5985

#1hoosierfan said:


> Hello Team Donald!
> 
> Add another  to the group!
> 
> My name is Michelle, and I am 39 years old. I have been married for almost 6 years, and we have two boys.... almost 5 and 2 and a half.  This is my 13th year of teaching.... I teach 3rd grade.
> 
> I never had trouble with my weight until I went on massive amounts of fertility drugs during my first marriage in my mid-late twenties.  They didn't work, and then the depression coupled with that and my subsequent divorce caused me to pack on some unwanted pounds.
> 
> I have lost up to 20 pounds before, but then I get lazy.  The only thing that has worked for me is counting calories and JOURNALING! This time last year I made the commitment to run the 2011 Disney Wine and Dine half-marathon.  I finished it doing a combination of walk/run.  I usually don't weigh myself, but I went down almost 2 pants sizes.  That was without dieting at all.  I will be honest and say that the last time I ran was crossing the finish line in Epcot the first week of October. I didn't find a LOVE for running that so many people do.
> 
> One thing that I HAVE learned about myself is that I am VERY goal oriented.  I have to some kind of goal to work towards to motivate myself.  I think that this challenge will help me with that.  I am also turning 40 in August, and I have sneaky suspision that my dad and dh are planning a really big "surprise" party for me.  I want to look great for that!..... Vain, I know, but whatever works, right??????
> 
> P90X arrived in my mailbox yesterday, so I will starting that either tomorrow or Monday.
> 
> I am chatty (can you tell???) so I look forward to sharing lots with you and getting to each of you better!
> 
> Have a FABULOUS New Year's Eve.  We are going out with friends for a nice steak dinner with some yummy wine.  The diet starts tomorrow!



We need more chatty people!!!  Team Mickey is several pages ahead of us in post counts!!!  We need to catch up.  

Good luck with the P90X - heard it's a really great workout.



JacksLilWench said:


> Whoo!!  I love how motivated everyone is on here!  It's so refreshing to see all the awesome support for everyone.
> 
> One little thing I do for a little boost of motivation is the write a quote with a dry erase marker on my vanity mirror.  My latest one is a comment from a friend on my status one day on Facebook.  I posted that I was thinking of some good resolutions and I thought I had a pretty good one, and my friend Lou posted,
> 
> "Don't think, just do it."
> 
> It hit me- if all I do is sit around thinking about it, I'll never do it!  So I'm just gonna do it!!
> 
> I can't wait to get started tomorrow- so I'm starting today!!! I'm so excited to be getting started with all you ladies!!! (And guys, if there are any!)
> 
> PS, if you want to add me on Facebook, my name is Kaiti Courts.  My picture is me with Tigger



Love the idea of writing on your mirror.  I just sent a friend request - Janis McDonough Shine.  That's goes for anyone else that wants to be friends - just look for me.  I don't post often on FB but I do post pictures.



jenanderson said:


> Alright - 3.3 miles done for today!  It was not all pretty but I did it and I felt good in the end.
> 
> I tried out my new running clothes that I want to wear to my race tomorrow.  I love the new BRIGHT yellow hoodie I bought yesterday.  I painted my fingernails to match.  I would love to find a few bright accessories in my winter wear to add to the outfit but we will see.  The only thing is that we are under a winter weather warning tonight and the weather tomorrow could be a real pain.  We are expecting rain, 2-5 inches of snow and then winds of 50 mph!    We will still go and run but I might not be too concerned about how I look.
> 
> *Welcome luvpoohandcompany!* I am suffering from the same problem as you...asking myself exactly what I can eat today that I can't eat tomorrow!  We have this incredible coffee ice cream in the freezer and I am thinking that might make a great breakfast today!
> 
> *Nicole - *You are doing great to have already completed some 1/2 marathons!  I bet with our challenge and some hard work that you will finish one of your 1/2s in the cut-off time this year.  I really suggest finding a walk/run plan that includes some cross training to help you out.
> 
> *Morning Dona!*  Sounds like you have a lot going on in your last couple of days off before going back to school.  I can't wait to hear more about your mystery quilt project!
> 
> *Pat - *Glad to have you be part of the team!  There are often people who don't have a lot of time to be posting but really find support by just checking in once and a while.
> 
> *Michelle - *Another teacher in our group!  I am also very goal oriented and that sometimes gets me into trouble.  I know that I do well while I have the goals but then when I hit the maintaining part...I stop making goals and I seem to lose focus.  I know that when I reach that point this time around that I will make goals that include be rewarded for keeping at my goal weight!
> 
> *Morning Kaiti - *I like that you are another person who uses quotes for motivation.  One of my girlfriends and I send each other motivating quotes all the time to help keep us going.  I put all of the quotes on post it notes and put them up in my classroom...my students love it.  I plan on adding yours to the mix!
> 
> *CC - *Oh dear....all the water drinking.  I so struggle with this.  When I drink all this water, I end up having to go to the bathroom a lot.  That does not work well when I am teaching.  I have to get this figured out again.
> 
> -------------------
> I am now going to go pick up my race gear and packet for tomorrow's run.  This afternoon we will clean up a bit, prepare for a nice dinner and I will work on grades for a bit.  Tonight will be a nice grilled chicken dinner and then games with the kids!
> 
> Enjoy the day everyone!



Good luck on your run - hope the weather cooperates.



Rose&Mike said:


> *Jen--Have a great race! I hope the weather is not too bad! *
> 
> ******
> 
> Ok, to introduce myself. I am a little chatty, so for those who have heard this all before, please feel free to skip.
> 
> I am Rose, 44, mom to a 20yo college student, married for a lonnnnng time.
> 
> I have been overweight since maybe my late 20s, BUT I have thought that I was fat my entire life--can you say Mommy issues? Anyhow, this time I think I have really figured this all out. And the voices in my head telling me I am still too fat and not good enough are quiet most of the time.
> 
> I joined the BL challenges in Jan of 2010 and have lost ~50 pounds. I went to maintain in September of 2010 when I lost 40 and have slowly taken off a bit more. I am back to being a Loser again this challenge with a goal of 10 pounds--which would put me at a 135--this is what I weighed in college when I thought I was fat....Anyhow, if I don't lose, I am ok with that, because I am at a good place and feel pretty healthy.
> 
> My exercise of choice is running, though I have been fighting injuries for much of 2011. I also was diagnosed with gluten intolerance in February of 2011--not officially celiac disease, but I will not go back on gluten again to have more tests done, so I like to say I "unofficially" have c-d. I feel like I wasted a decade of my life feeling sick from this nasty food issue, and am so happy that I finally figured out what was going on.
> 
> Here is a before and after pic that I posted on the holiday thread. I don't even recognize myself anymore. I feel like the real me is missing from that picture. The first pic is from ~2005. The second one from this month.



Beautiful pictures.  You look great!!!



pigletgirl said:


> Hello!
> 
> My name is Emily and I recently got married this past April. Since then I've been steadly putting on the pounds and now I am 23 lbs heavier since the wedding!
> 
> I tried earlier this year with a diet, but failed after a month. I cannot wait to get to know everyone as we all embark on this weight loss journey together.



Congratulations on your marriage.  Try making just small changes in your diet at first - like eating more fruits and vegies.  Then work from there.




momofdjc said:


> Happy New Year Donalds!
> 
> I'm Reenie.  I've been married to my DH 17 years and have 3 kids, DS 15, DD 13, and DS 7.  We live in the Chicago suburbs.  I'm going to try to post more during this challenge.  Hopefully this time I can lose more than a couple of pounds.
> 
> I'd like to get back to running.  I've tried C25K twice and had to stop due to injuries.  This past summer I got to week 7 before I had a calf strain and then a "bone injury" (they originally thought it was a stress fracture).



Maybe walking would be a better option??  Boring I know. But if you add that arm action like you do when you run - you can boost that burn.  



klmrph said:


> Hello All, my name is Kristy.  I have been married to my DH for 6.5 years and we have 2 girls together age 5 and 1.  I also have a dd from my first marriage who is in her second year in college.  I am a retail pharmacist for Meijer and work full time.
> 
> I turn the big 40 this year and really want to get healthy all around.  I have to do it for my little girls.  I want to be around to see them grow up.  We are going to WDW in February and staying at POR with free dining.  I am going to surprise dd5 right before we go.  My mom is going with us instead of DH, he isn't into Disney much.
> 
> My biggest challenge is exercise.  I have never done well with it.  I do have the Zumba DVDs and will give it a try and I want to get a tread mill or elliptical for the house.  I am going to look into possibly joining a gym to help me decide which piece of equipment to invest in for the house.  My DH is ready to get healthy also.
> 
> I just took my measurements and I am going to take some fat pictures too   This is my first BL challenge on the boards, but I am not new to weight loss.  I have been overweight for most of my life.



Great start taking the measurements and pictures.  I have a real problem with exercise too.  I work afternoons/nights and find it hard to get motivated in the morning.



StephMK said:


> Hi Donald teammates!!   I have read all 4 pages and love the enthusiasm!!
> 
> I'm Stephanie, 41, married for 13 yrs, mom of 3 - DD17, DD11, & DS9. I have wanted to lose a few pounds for years and the amount of pounds I want to lose keeps creeping up! I have decided that I have to make it a priority or it'll never happen. 30 pounds would put me at my ideal weight but I'm aiming for 20 to be realistic about what I think I can keep off. We'll see! DD graduates at the end of May and my bday is just around the end of the challenge so great timing to meet some goals!
> 
> We joined the Y in August and I am the only family member who has not really used it at all & I want to change that. DS is there every Thursday for class so I really have no excuse not to work out while he's there anyway. DD takes dance on Tuesdays that is just past the Y, no excuse that night either! I used to do WW and will probably follow the old points system along the way.
> 
> I teach 3rd grade and really need to eat/work out for more energy in addition to wanting to look better. DH lost about 35 lbs a few years ago by working out during lunch at his office gym. He looks great & I would like to look/feel great too.
> 
> I have a set of WW cups/spoons that my mom gave me a few years back & DH gave me a 24 oz Tervis tumbler for Christmas so I have my supplies ready to go!
> 
> I like to individually reply to everyone and I apologize for not doing that tonight!
> 
> To the PP w/the ring - my wedding band doesn't fit and I refuse to get it resized. One of my goals is to get it to fit again too.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone!



Here's to our wedding bands fitting again.  Good luck with the Y.



belledreamer said:


> So I actually introduced myself earlier in the thread, but since the QOTD - Saturday December 31, 2011 is 'Please introduce yourself' I'll do it again!
> 
> Hi everyone!  I'm Ashley (or Ash if you prefer) and I'm super excited to be starting my first challenge!  I'd like to at least get under 200 lbs for this challenge although since I'm only 8 pounds away I'm hoping to do more than that.
> 
> As I mentioned in my first intro, I like to dress up as different characters for a yearly convention in my home town; also that I'm a Doctor Who fan.  So this past August, I went as Amy Pond from 'The Impossible Astronaut' episode and one of my friends who does photography offered to do a photo shoot for me.
> 
> So this is me in my full costume!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the shame... I hate full body shots...  This is another thing that I'm using to keep me on my diet so that I'll one day like getting my picture taken and not hating how I look in it...
> 
> Honestly, I preferred the close ups, like these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try and get my friend to take updated pics of me once I've lost the weight, especially to keep me focused on once I get the weight off to keep it off.
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> Pretty good day today.  I did have some Mexican for dinner this evening with a good bit of cheese (that was quite delicious I might add) but I did really good with my other two meals today.  Ate a good bit of fruit, which is pretty unusual for me and plenty of water.  I think I've had more water this week than I've had in the past month.
> 
> Will probably stay up and watch the ball drop, wonder why I stayed up and sleep in tomorrow.  Having fish tacos for the first time tomorrow!  And it's baked, not fried so it's much healthier for me.  My aunt's also offered to give me her old treadmill that still works so I'm hoping to get a good bit of walking in this week.  Just need to make a walking playlist for my iPod now.



Your a beautiful girl.  Heres to getting healthy in 2012!!!  That's great about the treadmill.  If you have a smart phone or a computer near by the free Pandora radio is cool.  They have exercise channels all ready to go.



vitfamily said:


> Hi Everyone! Happy New Year.
> 
> My name is Karen. I am 48 years old. My DH and I have 3 children. I would like to lose 30 pounds. This is my first BL Challenge. I am really excited to get started.



Welcome to the Challenge.


----------



## buzz5985

QOTD - January 1, 2012 - What action plan do you have in place to help you to achieve your goals for this challenge??

Happy New Year Team Donald!!!!

My action plan is as follows (the BL challenge makes this very easy!!!):

1.  Be accountable and send my weight in every week to Dvccruiser76.
2.  Journal my food, exercise, drink my water - Oh CC makes that easy be taking part in Healthy Habits!!!  
3.  I was looking around the WISH boards and saw the walk to Disney thread.  So I googled and found from my door to Cindy's castle is 1333 miles.  I wear a Bodybugg and I am going to convert the steps it registers to miles, get a map of the USA and plot my route monthly.  I may put something in my signature also.  After WDW - I will be heading west to Disneyland.    
4.  Plan my weekly menus.  

Looking forward to seeing everyone's responses.

Janis


----------



## buzz5985

Things to do 

January 1, 2012

1.  Send my weight to Dvccruiser76.

2.  Send my WIN number to buzz5985.

3.  Post often.  We are way behind Team Mickey in post counts!!!!!


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

Hello Team Donald!!  I have read the Dis Boards forever it seems, but I just registered tonight. (So please be patient as I learn my way around this thing!!) My name is Lynda, I'm 40 and I am absolutely determined to get healthy now.  When I came across this challenge, I knew I had to take part, it's like it was meant to be!  I am really looking forward to getting healthy with all of you!


----------



## mackeysmom

Rose&Mike said:


> Hi Laura! How are you liking the elliptical?



I like it - right now I'm only able to do about 12 minutes at a time.  My plan for the new year is to try to do that at least 3 times a day until I am able to stay on it for a full 30 minutes.  




Rose&Mike said:


> Here is a before and after pic that I posted on the holiday thread. I don't even recognize myself anymore. I feel like the real me is missing from that picture. The first pic is from ~2005. The second one from this month.



Wow - you look great!   Right now I have "before" and "during" photos - can't wait until I have an "after". 



buzz5985 said:


> Whether or not you choose to participate in this optional challenge, Id like to encourage EVERYONE  especially anyone new to this thread  to take your measurements at the very beginning. This is something so many of us never did when we first started losing weight and



I can't agree with this more.  I participated in the WIN challenge earlier in the year, and even though I gained and lost the same 5 pounds each week, I lost inches.   It does make those weeks where the scale doesn't budge more bearable. 



buzz5985 said:


> Do you like the BL Boot Camp??  I have several of the older BL dvd's that I enjoy - but somehow I never seem to stick with anything.


  Yes, I really like it.  Bob Harper is the trainer on this DVD and it has three different intensity levels.  So far, I'm just doing Level 1, but it gets my heart pumping.  (It does incorporate light hand-weights into the routine.)  

Level 1 is thirty minutes including the warm-up and cool-down.

Off to sleep now - will weigh and measure myself tomorrow. 

Happy New Year!

- Laura


----------



## akhaloha

my3princes said:


> Kristina I am going to have so many questions for you and would love to hear all of your suggestions of what to do on Oahu.  We will be staying at Aulani our first 4 nights



Deb, ask away!  I'll do my best to answer your questions.  I haven't been to the Aulani yet (even though it's right down the street from my house).  Between work and dd13's activites we don't get out much!

I've heard the hotel is beautiful.  My friends that have gone to the character breakfast say it is great!  Aloha Mickey & Minnie are too cute!  The lagoons that surround it are my favorite on the island.  Whenever we do get out to the beach it's always my first choice.  

Kristina


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Happy New Year Everyone
Heres hoping we all have a healthy, happy and prosperous 2012

I'm guessing I'm going to be the first to have weighed in given that I'm 5/6 hours ahead of u all
I will say it was more than a wee bit scary standing on those scales this morning and for a brief moment I thought about pluckinking my eyebrows, trimming my nails and even an early haircut to lessen the pain
I took a deep breath and did it though so its all good from here right?

I weighed 167lbs and ideally Iwould like to be 133lbs but as long as I'm losing I'm not going to panic about how long that takes (if that makes sense).
I'd like to lose 20 lbs by end of May.

Good luck to you all on your weigh in


----------



## donac

Happy New Year Everyone 

I spent the evening knitting and watching either Big Bang Theory or NCIS.  I was asleep before the ball dropped.  I have been up for a while and worked out for my 20 minutes.  I have to go to church and may go grocery shopping.  I have a mystery quilt to do starting at 10am so I don't know if I will get the grocery shopping done.  

I plan on making pulled pork out of a pork lion today and I think I have enough healthy choices so that I really don't have to shop today except for the rolls for dinner.  

I could go grocery shopping tomorrow.  Tomorrow I have to take ds2 to meet his friends.  One of the father's is taking them to the airport for the start of their trip to Gambia.  Their first flight tomorrow is a flight from Phila to Newark (yes you heard me right), then to Belgium and then on to Gambia.  They have to be at the friend's house by 9:30am so I will be home by noon and then I think I will go grocery shopping.  

Off to shower and start the day. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## linnell

Hi! I'm a new member. I'm Sandy and I started working out 4x a week in Sept, but that dropped off three weeks ago. Back to the grind now! i am also working with a holistic nutritionist to start eating better foor all around. In the past two months I have become hooked on quinoa. Looking forward to getting to know you. I have 100 pounds to lose, but my goal for the end of May is 30 pounds.

I will get on the scale later and send in my official number.


----------



## mikamah

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I have been suffering from that all week.  Today was MCD's for breakfast and Pizza hut for lunch.  I feel disgusting and I almost think my brain wants me to feel this way to remind myself of how horrible I feel right now and how good I will feel in a few weeks.


We will do this, Lindsay.  Just so you know you are not alone, I had lucky charms for breakfast yesterday, wendy's for lunch, and leftover chinese food for dinner, popcorn and peeps during our movie last night.  The healthy food is in the house, now it is time to start eating it.  



buzz5985 said:


> Welcome to Team Donald!!!  We are going to rock this challenge!!!
> 
> I am Janis and I will be your coach this first week.
> 
> Our challenge officially starts on January 1.
> 
> 1. PM your beginning weight to dvccruiser76.
> 
> 2. PM your beginning WIN! numbers to me - buzz5985 (if you are doing WIN!)
> 
> 3. I encourage everyone to take part in HH.  It's fun earning those points, and the challenge keeps you on track.
> 
> 4.  Take some pictures of yourself - a front view and a side view.  You will be surprised even what a small change makes in your spirit, your shape, complexion, the list goes on and on.
> 
> I am a night owl - when I was a cub scout leader the boys referred to me as being nocturnal , so I will post the QOTD for each day the night before.
> 
> I notice many of you have already been doing so -
> 
> QOTD - Saturday December 31, 2011
> 
> Please introduce yourself.


Thank you Janis.  I like the picture idea, and definitely need to take my measurements again and actually see some changes this challenge.  I slacked the past couple challenge on the win and hh, and it shows.  



buzz5985 said:


> HELLO fellow team mates.  My name is Janis and I live with my DH of almost 27 years, and my DS 15.  This is my fourth BL challenge, my second as a hostess.  I lost 25 pounds last year, a drop in the bucket for me - but down is down.
> 
> I look forward to chatting with you all.


25 pounds in a year is fabulous!!  Slow and steady truly does win the race and lose the weight. 



pigletgirl said:


> Hello!
> 
> My name is Emily and I recently got married this past April. Since then I've been steadly putting on the pounds and now I am 23 lbs heavier since the wedding!
> 
> I tried earlier this year with a diet, but failed after a month. I cannot wait to get to know everyone as we all embark on this weight loss journey together.


Congratulations on your wedding.  It's a huge change, and tough to see the scale go up, but I know with the support here, you can see that weight gone again this year.  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Hello Team Donald!
> 
> My name is Sue, I'm 35 years old and I'll be part of your team for this challenge. Let's see, this is my 5th challenge I believe and also my 2nd time around as Weight Keeper.
> 
> I live in Danvers with my DH of 7 years and my DS (Dylan) who will be 2 1/2 on Tuesday. My how time flies.
> 
> I'm joining as a loser once again, but would like to get to the maintain level. I made it there by the end of the spring challenge last year, but then slacked a bit so here I am again.
> 
> DH and I joined a gym at the end of October, so I'm hopeful that it'll help me throughout this challenge and tax season. I also have vacation at the end of May, so it's a good goal to keep in sight.
> 
> Hope everyone has a safe, happy, and healthy New Year's Eve


Hi Sue!!  Hope you had a happy new year and a very merry Christmas.  Thank you for being our weighkeeper, and we all understand if you're busy, and don't get to the results right away.  You were amazing in the fall posting them so consistently. 



jenanderson said:


> [Just thought I would check in and wish everyone a Happy New Year!  We just had grilled steak, chicken, fried veggies and stir fried rice.  It was so yummy.  I will probably have some left over tomorrow but I will measure it out into a careful serving size.
> 
> I have a race tomorrow morning so I will not be on until later in the day!
> 
> Here's to our happy and healthy New Year Everyone!


Happy New Year, Jen!!  I hope the weathermen were wrong and it's a calm and balmy 30 degrees for your race.   Your outfit sounds great, can't wait to see a picture. 



lisah0711 said:


> Happy New Year to all you Donalds!


Happy New Year, Lisa!!


belledreamer said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm Ashley (or Ash if you prefer) and I'm super excited to be starting my first challenge!  I'd like to at least get under 200 lbs for this challenge although since I'm only 8 pounds away I'm hoping to do more than that.
> 
> Will probably stay up and watch the ball drop, wonder why I stayed up and sleep in tomorrow.  Having fish tacos for the first time tomorrow!  And it's baked, not fried so it's much healthier for me.  My aunt's also offered to give me her old treadmill that still works so I'm hoping to get a good bit of walking in this week.  Just need to make a walking playlist for my iPod now.


You are beautiful.  My goal for this challenge is also to hit ONEderland.  I'm starting at 211.6, so pretty much 12 pounds.  I was close last year, but didn't make it.  We can do it!!  We must never give up.  2012 will be a great year!



buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 1, 2012 - What action plan do you have in place to help you to achieve your goals for this challenge??
> 
> Happy New Year Team Donald!!!!
> 
> My action plan is as follows (the BL challenge makes this very easy!!!):
> 
> 1.  Be accountable and send my weight in every week to Dvccruiser76.
> 2.  Journal my food, exercise, drink my water - Oh CC makes that easy be taking part in Healthy Habits!!!
> 3.  I was looking around the WISH boards and saw the walk to Disney thread.  So I googled and found from my door to Cindy's castle is 1333 miles.  I wear a Bodybugg and I am going to convert the steps it registers to miles, get a map of the USA and plot my route monthly.  I may put something in my signature also.  After WDW - I will be heading west to Disneyland.
> 4.  Plan my weekly menus.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone's responses.
> 
> Janis


Love your plan, Janis. 

1. I plan to track every bite I eat.  
2. Get my water in.  I've been slacking on that this month.    
3. Exercise-walk the dog, and start running again.  I bought a longer leash so I can try jogging with the dog.  She's usually really good on the leash, especially in the mornign, so I think she will be ok to run with.  Plus I'm very slow, so for her it won't be much of a change in pace. 
4. Following HH, and actually reporting to CC each week, no matter what. 



buzz5985 said:


> Things to do
> 
> January 1, 2012
> 
> 1.  Send my weight to Dvccruiser76.
> 
> 2.  Send my WIN number to buzz5985.
> 
> 3.  Post often.  We are way behind Team Mickey in post counts!!!!!


Thanks for the reminder.



mackeysmom said:


> Wow - you look great!   Right now I have "before" and "during" photos - can't wait until I have an "after". :


I have before and during, and hope to get back to one of my better during pictures this challenge.  One day we will have afters.



donac said:


> Happy New Year Everyone
> 
> I spent the evening knitting and watching either Big Bang Theory or NCIS.  I was asleep before the ball dropped.  I have been up for a while and worked out for my 20 minutes.  I have to go to church and may go grocery shopping.  I have a mystery quilt to do starting at 10am so I don't know if I will get the grocery shopping done.
> 
> I plan on making pulled pork out of a pork lion today and I think I have enough healthy choices so that I really don't have to shop today except for the rolls for dinner.
> 
> I could go grocery shopping tomorrow.  Tomorrow I have to take ds2 to meet his friends.  One of the father's is taking them to the airport for the start of their trip to Gambia.  Their first flight tomorrow is a flight from Phila to Newark (yes you heard me right), then to Belgium and then on to Gambia.  They have to be at the friend's house by 9:30am so I will be home by noon and then I think I will go grocery shopping.
> 
> Off to shower and start the day.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


Not a bad thing to go to bed early.  I would have if I didn't have ds.  DS woke me up at 1130 for the ball drop.  He is obsessed with americas funniest videos and I was asleep in the recliner, so he videoed me while he banged two pans together to wake me up.  Too funny.  Good luck to your ds on his trip.  

Happy New Year everyone!!  

I know I introduced myself a little before, but I'm Kathy, 47 yo single mom to 10 yo son Michael, and newly adopted almost 1 year old puppy, Poko.  I work as a nurse in Endoscopy, so mon-friday with some on call which rarely involves going in.  Of course, I'm on call today, so I probably just jinxed myself, but so be it.  It will help pay off the christmas bills if I go in.  

I'm ready to get on the ball again, and really work hard to eat well and get the exercise in, and lose this weight again, once and for all.  I looked up my starting weight the past few years in january, 2011-210.2, 2010- 212.2, and 2009- 199.0, so pretty much have been playing with the same 10-15 pounds for a few years, and it's time to kick them to the curb.  My motto is to NEVER GIVE UP!!  Real life stresses might get in the way of our goals, we may stray off our healthy paths completely but you can always come back.  This is a lifetime commitment, and we may not always feel the scale is recognizing our hard work, but every day we eat healthier, every day we get some exercise, we are doing our bodies good, and we must NEVER GIVE UP!!

Happy New Year Team Donald!!This is our year to shine!!!


----------



## jillbur

Whoa! The thread took off and I had to do some catch up reading! I already introduced myself, but again, I'm Jill. I'm 35, a teacher, married, and have 2 boys (8 & 5). Today is not a good day for me to get organized with my weight. I am heading to my cousin's in Pittsburgh for the day for dinner and to watch the Steelers kick some butt! I am going to be gone ALL day, so I am trying to catch up real fast and do one load of laundry before we leave. I am going to track my food on My Fitness Pal, but I won't have time for exercise today  I guess I'll try for a morning and afternoon workout tomorrow. 

I weighed myself this morning and am up 1.5 pounds since the end of the fall challenge. I'm ok with that, since I really didn't try to hard to eat healthy over my 11 day vacation. And, if you haven't heard...I love Christmas cookies! Luckily, I have none out right now. They are all frozen and every once in awhile we will pull some out for a treat.

I am so ready to get back on track. Sorry I haven't responded to everyone yet, but I promise I will be more organized tomorrow!

Happy and healthy 2012!!






buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 1, 2012 - What action plan do you have in place to help you to achieve your goals for this challenge??



1. Track all my food on My Fitness Pal
2. Weigh in every Friday
3. Workout at least 5 days a week
4. Participate in HH
5. Try VERY hard not to eat out~and if I end up at a drive through, pick a healthy option (salad, baked potato, grilled chicken)
6. HAVE FUN!!


Jill


----------



## jenanderson

I have to come back and read everything after my race but I just wanted to post....it snowed AND the winds are gusting!    I am going to wear my cute running outfit but also a lot of other layers as well.

Time to get going.  Good thing it is only a 5K today!

Happy New Year's to everyone!
Jen


----------



## Rose&Mike

Good Morning!

Just wanted to give everyone a quick reminder:

*When you pm your weight, please remember to include your TEAM NAME. This will make things so much easier for our weight keeper. *


----------



## #1hoosierfan

Jen - I hope the race is going well for you.  The winds are gusting here in Indiana too.... blowing in a cold front.

*QOTD *- 

1.  pm my weight each Friday.
2.  Even if I have a bad day, get back on the wagon the next day.
3.  Complete P90x
4.  Drink more water
5.  Record my food and calories eaten in an app on my phone

My mom always fixes a "traditional" New Year's dinner.... pork loin, mashed potatoes, cabbage, and black eyed peas.  It is one of my favorites.   I am being careful with breakfast and lunch today, and then won't go totally overboard with dinner tonight.  

Have a great day!


----------



## SettinSail

Happy New Year Team Donald


I love all the teachers on here  My Mom was a teacher for 30 years and my Dad was a Principal.

Jen, Good luck with your race today

Ashley, your pictures are great!   I'm not familiar with the Dr Who characters, but that character is an attractive one

Dona, if you did not get out to get your 2012 calendar, I have a beautiful one that I would like to mail to you that I received as a gift but can not use.

Last night we had a quiet night at home with just the family.  We watched movies and switched over to the Ball Drop right at midnight.  The guys have been intrigued by the Pizza Hut "Big Box Dinner" so we ordered that last night.
WAY too much food for 3 people!!!   We ate one of the pizzas, some of the cheesy bread and some of the wings. For some reason you could not get thin crust so I did not esp enjoy the pizza.  We watched Limitless, Tangled, and Killers.  First 2 were good, killers was just OK.




buzz5985 said:


> Our DS are the same age - isn't it fun??  I will be 53 and feel a billion times older than all the other Mom's of the other 15 yo's.  Maybe if I wasn't so Pooh sized - I wouldn't feel that way.  Time will tell.



Oh yeah, these are the fun years   And your son is in Scouts too?
Awesome!  My DS almost has Life rank and I hope he will continue on and get Eagle but he is not interested in working very hard on anything these days   I've always felt a little older than the other Moms too so I love meeting another "older Mom".  Just think in a few years when we are trying to stay up late to make sure they get home safely, that will be a challenge

*Originally Posted by buzz5985  
QOTD - January 1, 2012 - What action plan do you have in place to help you to achieve your goals for this challenge??*

1. Some form of cardio exercise for 45 minutes, 6 days a week.
2. Drink 100 oz of water daily.
3. 3 healthy meals a day plus 2 snacks.
4. Dinner of grilled chicken or fish with steamed broccoli as many nights as possible.
5. Light eating day every Thursday.
6. Consistently send in my WI every Friday.

I am up almost 5 pounds after careless Holiday eating so I need to get that off first and then move on to losing new pounds.

Good luck everyone - we can do this  Just like kathy says, "Never give up!!!"


----------



## StephMK

buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 1, 2012 - What action plan do you have in place to help you to achieve your goals for this challenge??



Good morning Team Donald!!

I need to learn how to multi-quote in the same thread & will work on that later today.


Janis - thanks for leading! Looking forward to a successful challenge!

LOL LuvPoohandcompany - I felt the same way - how can I remove something to bring that number down! Oh well, hopefully it will be the last time seeing that number on the scale. 

Jen - good luck on the race!

Sandy - what do you eat w/quinoa? My family is not very adventurous but I hope to incorporate some new foods this year.

Rose - you look fabulous - thanks for posting pics -very inspirational! 

Ashley - you are beautiful!! 

Laura - what type of exercises does Bob do on the BL workout you have?

donac - why is your son heading there? Sounds like an adventure!

Kathy - like your motto - great idea!

Jill - when do you head back to school? LOL on the cookies, glad ours are finally gone.

Hoosier -that dinner sounds great. I like your #2 action - slip ups don't have to ruin everything - good reminder!

Settinsail - I have a few holiday pounds to lose too before hitting the long term pounds.  That's great your DS is still in Scouts, mine is 9 and hope he continues.

I fell down about half a flight of steps last night so I'm a little sore this am. I was not drinking or anything exciting, just stupid slipping.  I will figure out some form of exercise though to get on track. I weighed & will pm that next. I plan to WIN and will take measurements at some point today & get DD to take before pics.

Action plan - 

1) Write down everything I eat
2) Drink at least 60 oz of water every day
3) Turn in my number every week,  no matter what
4) Go to the Y at least 3 times a week (hopefully more)
5) Try one new low fat recipe a week
6) Post often to stay motivated!
7) Participate in at least half of the challenges (hopefully more)
8) Figure out some kind of reward for when I successfully finish challenge in May

Hope everyone is having a great start to 2012!

Stephanie


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

I plan to
1) track what I eat
2)join in with HH and WIN
3)plan a weeks meals each sunday and then shop for them (and only them)each monday
4)take my kids swimming twice a week (wed nights and sunday afternoons) no matter what!!


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 1, 2012 - What action plan do you have in place to help you to achieve your goals for this challenge??




Happy New Year Team Donald!!
So, some things I plan to do are:
1.  Be more active every day
2.  Try to eat a salad most days for either lunch or dinner
3.  Include my family in the fun!
4.  Follow all the tips and challenges on here 

I'm feeling so hopeful and excited for a great year here!  
--Lynda


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

buzz5985 said:


> HELLO fellow team mates.  My name is Janis and I live with my DH of almost 27 years, and my DS 15.  This is my fourth BL challenge, my second as a hostess.  I lost 25 pounds last year, a drop in the bucket for me - but down is down.
> 
> I look forward to chatting with you all.



Hi Janis and thank you so much for being our host again.



pigletgirl said:


> Hello!
> 
> My name is Emily and I recently got married this past April. Since then I've been steadly putting on the pounds and now I am 23 lbs heavier since the wedding!
> 
> I tried earlier this year with a diet, but failed after a month. I cannot wait to get to know everyone as we all embark on this weight loss journey together.



Hi Emily Married life definitely does that too you.  Good luck on getting off the unwanted pounds.  I will be cheering you on!



dvccruiser76 said:


> Hello Team Donald!
> 
> My name is Sue, I'm 35 years old and I'll be part of your team for this challenge. Let's see, this is my 5th challenge I believe and also my 2nd time around as Weight Keeper.



Hi Sue,  Thank you so much for being our weight keeper again.  You do such a great job.



momofdjc said:


> I'd like to get back to running.  I've tried C25K twice and had to stop due to injuries.  This past summer I got to week 7 before I had a calf strain and then a "bone injury" (they originally thought it was a stress fracture).



Sorry to hear about all the trouble you have had.  Running is very hard on the legs.  Make sure you have proper foot wear before starting up again.  There are lots of ladies on here who can offer you advice on shoes/injuries/etc. if you need it.



klmrph said:


> I turn the big 40 this year and really want to get healthy all around.  I have to do it for my little girls.  I want to be around to see them grow up.  We are going to WDW in February and staying at POR with free dining.  I am going to surprise dd5 right before we go.  My mom is going with us instead of DH, he isn't into Disney much.



Wow that sounds like a great trip and I bet its been so hard not to tell her whats in the plans.  Good luck on your weight loss journey.



StephMK said:


> To the PP w/the ring - my wedding band doesn't fit and I refuse to get it resized. One of my goals is to get it to fit again too.



That is a great goal to have.  Mine has gotten very tight over the years too.  I still can get it on but it is not very comfortable.  Good luck on your journey to a healthier you.



belledreamer said:


> So this is me in my full costume!
> I'm going to try and get my friend to take updated pics of me once I've lost the weight, especially to keep me focused on once I get the weight off to keep it off.



You are gorgeous.  We are just about the same weight and looking at your ticker we have the same ending goal.  When I lost my weight a year ago I took a pic every month and it is very motivating to see the changes you make.  



buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 1, 2012 - What action plan do you have in place to help you to achieve your goals for this challenge??



My Plan is:

Submit my weight weekly
Submit my inches quarterly
Follow the HH
No Fast Food (places with drive thru's)
No Diet Coke
Running 3x week- train for a half marathon
Zumba or other exercise 3x week.
Tracking my food and exercise in my fitness pal.
Take monthy pics of myself again.



GoofyPredsFan said:


> My name is Lynda, I'm 40 and I am absolutely determined to get healthy now.  When I came across this challenge, I knew I had to take part, it's like it was meant to be!  I am really looking forward to getting healthy with all of you!



Hi Lynda, Glad to have you on our team.



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Happy New Year Everyone
> Heres hoping we all have a healthy, happy and prosperous 2012
> 
> I'm guessing I'm going to be the first to have weighed in given that I'm 5/6 hours ahead of u all
> I will say it was more than a wee bit scary standing on those scales this morning and for a brief moment I thought about pluckinking my eyebrows, trimming my nails and even an early haircut to lessen the pain
> I took a deep breath and did it though so its all good from here right?
> 
> I weighed 167lbs and ideally Iwould like to be 133lbs but as long as I'm losing I'm not going to panic about how long that takes (if that makes sense).
> I'd like to lose 20 lbs by end of May.
> 
> Good luck to you all on your weigh in



I was cracking up at your scale story.  Our road to getting healthy is a journey not a race so your right not to panic about the length of time it takes you.



donac said:


> I could go grocery shopping tomorrow.  Tomorrow I have to take ds2 to meet his friends.  One of the father's is taking them to the airport for the start of their trip to Gambia.  Their first flight tomorrow is a flight from Phila to Newark (yes you heard me right), then to Belgium and then on to Gambia.  They have to be at the friend's house by 9:30am so I will be home by noon and then I think I will go grocery shopping.
> 
> Off to shower and start the day.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I bet DS is excited to start his trip.  How are you feeling about it?  Nervous?



linnell said:


> Hi! I'm a new member. I'm Sandy and I started working out 4x a week in Sept, but that dropped off three weeks ago. Back to the grind now! i am also working with a holistic nutritionist to start eating better foor all around. In the past two months I have become hooked on quinoa. Looking forward to getting to know you. I have 100 pounds to lose, but my goal for the end of May is 30 pounds.
> 
> I will get on the scale later and send in my official number.



Hi Sandy!  Glad to have you on our team.  Im sure we would love to hear about any new good tasting whole foods you learn about or find.



mikamah said:


> I would have if I didn't have ds.  DS woke me up at 1130 for the ball drop.  He is obsessed with americas funniest videos and I was asleep in the recliner, so he videoed me while he banged two pans together to wake me up.  Too funny.  Good luck to your ds on his trip.



Michael is such a hoot.  Glad you didnt miss the ball drop.  I agree this is our year.



jillbur said:


> I am heading to my cousin's in Pittsburgh for the day for dinner and to watch the Steelers kick some butt! I am going to be gone ALL day, so I am trying to catch up real fast and do one load of laundry before we leave.



Hello from the opposite side of the state where we will be cheering for the Eagles today for no reason other than thats what us Eagles fans do.  Good job on not gaining too much between the challenges.  Have a great time away today.



SettinSail said:


> Good luck everyone - we can do this  Just like kathy says, "Never give up!!!"



HI Shawn!!!  Thats right we will NEVER give up!!!!!!



StephMK said:


> I fell down about half a flight of steps last night so I'm a little sore this am. I was not drinking or anything exciting, just stupid slipping.



Oh No not a great way to start off the year.  Glad you didnt get injured and i hope the soreness goes away quickly.

**********************************************************

Happy New Year Team Donald!!!!!

In case you didnt read my first intro heres another one:

I am Lindsay.  I will be turning 33 on 1/18.  I have been married for 8 years and I have two boys ages 7 and 4.  I work fulltime as a practice Manager of a pediatricians office that I have worked at since I was 17.

I never had a weight issue until I graduated high school.  Throught middle/high school I was very active and played sports.  In high school I was a 3 sport varsity letter winner.  I never had to worry about what I ate because I was constantly burning calories.  After graduating I gained some weight in college but lost it all again shortly before I turned 21.  Then the partying came and I packed on some extra lbs, Met my dh and lost all of it before our wedding.  Then I got pregnant and after DS1 lost just about all of the weight except 10lbs.  After DS2 I have just gained and twice lost about half of what I needed to but only to gain it back again.

I have done many of the challenges now and met some really great ladies.  I have run 2 half marathons and many 5K's and I am starting to train again from scratch to run a half on 4/29th.  I am very goal oriented so when I complete my goals I tend to get lazy.  I think I have just realized I always need some kind of goal that will challenge me.

I sent my weight to Sue this morning and I was actually up 3lbs from yesterday so I know I had way to much salt over the past day or so.  I am really hoping for a good loss this week to get me started.  I have my water next to me and so far I have been right on plan.

Shortly I will head to my nana's for New Year's Dinner.  She has pork tenderloin, saurekraut, mash potatoes, and veggies.  I can definitely pick and choose a good meal to fit into my calories I have available.

My exercise for the day will be dance central 2 on kinect for 20 minutes.  

Have a great day today and HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!! WE CAN DO THIS


----------



## linnell

You can use qunioa in anything you would use white rice for, it is a grain just like rice. I buy it in th bulk section,  it is a lot cheaper. It is so yummy.

My action plan is to

1) Workout plan - Monday/Wednesday cardio/weights  Thurday - group personal training, Saturday yoga
2) Eat whole grains, no processed foods, limit sugar as much as possible
3) No more soda. I'm down to one a day, but starting now, no more.
4) Post here and be accountable. Complete the challenges.


----------



## trinaweena

Hello everyone! I'm here to introduce myself! My name is Trina and I'm 25 years old.  I'm a dog trainer at Petsmart, which I'm starting part time in January because I'm going back to school full time! I just graduated with a two year degree (took 7 years) in liberal arts and now I will be going back to school majoring in history and secondary education, minoring in spanish.  I have about three years left of school.  I've been with my boyfriend for almost 4 years, and he is also trying to finish up school.  Sometimes we feel a little behind, because we've been in this relationship for four years but don't have the money to move in together because were both in school.  I'm pretty sure he's the one however, and we're happy waiting until we are financially secure to move to the next level.  My "kids" are 4 dogs, 2 cats and some fish.

My weight loss journey started last may when I hit a major low in my life.  I was over 165lbs, and no feeling comfortable in my own skin.  I was very depressed and just not not in a good place.  I found the biggest loser thread and joined and found a great group of people.  I learned so much about healthy eating and good habits that I'm happy to say have really stuck with me and i've felt so much better about myself.  I've lost 21lbs since may and am now down to 143.  I also started running which I LOVE but am unable to do right now.  I have not run since thanksgiving and have not been tracking calories since then either.  I have hip bursitas and problems with my IT Band and am under strict orders not to run.  I stopped going to the gym when school got to be too overwhelming but im ready to get back into it, and back into running when my ortho and PT clear me for it.

I also suffer from chornic insomniac, fibro, anxiety and depression, and Chrons disease.  Very often I just don't feel good, I try not to let it get me down but sometimes it does.  Since eating healthier I've felt much better.

For this challenege, I really feel like i'm hitting the home stretch. I have 18lbs to go before I hit my goal of 125.  I would also like to really tone up because we have a cruise in may, and also my 25th trip to disney world, and my best friend is getting married in september and im in the wedding party with a bunch of skinny minnies.  Yes, I want to look awesome, I'm vain and i'm not afraid of that.  Right now, although I feel better about myself, I still wouldn't feel comfortable in a bikini.  My stomach is the bane of my exsistance, I literally walk around with it sucked in all the time and just in general hate it. I'd like to find some ab workouts that don't bore me that will help tone up my stomach.  I'd also like to get more into strength training, but I find it very confusing.

I need to focus on my water intake, planning excersice (what little i can do), stop making excuses, time management, and most importantly, counting calories again. I use myfitnesspal which i love but ive really stopped and I want to start again.

I hope to be more involved this challenege and get to know everyone and be very active, I like to chat when i remember so I'm going to make more of an effort with everything.  I'm more than happy to be friends with people on facebook and twitter as well, you can find me as trinaweena on twitter and here http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=505037454 on face book

I'd like to share some pictures as well. One of my biggest problems during this weight loss journey is that i dont look over weight.  People actually get angry at me when i tell them i want to loose 18 more pounds.  But I know my body, I know where the weight is and I know what I'm going to be comfortable in.

this is me last year before i started trying to lose weight





this summer in boston





and most recently when i hit under 150 lbs





I'm also obsessed with TV and the internet, I write for a few websites, mostly doing freelance tv reviews and such, so I watch a lot of shows and I'm very much a nerd.


----------



## SettinSail

Lindsay, I am glad to read your Nana is still here.   Earlier I posted about her, I thought that was the grandma you lost recently but it must be your other grandma.  Well, this is not coming out right, but I hope you know what I mean

I'm also glad you commented about Kathy's story about Michael waking her up - somehow I missed that the first time I read this morning - HILARIOUS   Kathy, Maybe you will win some $$$ from that video

Steph, sorry about your fall and hope you are feeling less sore soon.  We enjoy quinoa in place of any dish you would use rice in, like a bean and rice dish or a rice and veggie salad, etc.  It's not very good on its own, IMO.  I usually google for a recipe with black beans, corn, lime juice, cilantro and quinoa.  Delicious!

Pooh, I am curious if you typically would weigh yourself in pounds or kilograms?  I know people in England use stones.   Just curious

I have taken down all the Christmas decorations and have them consolidated in 2 rooms.  It seemed to go much faster this year for some reason.  Now comes the hard part of wrapping them all up and getting them back in the storage boxes and back in the attic.  DH actually did not want to bring down my largest storage box, he asked that I take everything that goes into that box into the attic (several trips).  I said NO WAY!!

I had an ingenous idea and put a hook over each door leading into the kitchen eating area. There are 2 doors side by side that open up into that area.  DH & DS never make it all the way to the coat closet and they just throw their jackets down over the chairs, drives me crazy!   I went over the new hooks carefully, showed them which one was theirs and asked that all coats and scarves, etc be hung up there instead of thrown over the chairs.
They seemed very onboard and thought it was a good idea
Already feeling more organized this year

Well, enough of a break, back to packing ornaments.....


----------



## SettinSail

Trina, you look great


----------



## 6Smiles

Happy New Year Team Donald!

Hi   I'm Kris married for over 17 years and mother of 4 DD's 7, 10, 14 and 16 and will be turning the big 40 this year. I start nursing school on the 10th of January and will be attaining my Bachelor's degree over the next 20 months.

I already submitted my weigh in and realized I have toppled over 200 pounds for the first time in my life at 208.8.  I've had a good cry and now am ready to get to work. My goal weight is 135 and while weight is important I am thinking that in this challenge my goals will center on developing good lifelong habits and making healthier decisions. Taking several nutrition courses has taught me what to do and not to do, though application of this knowledge is where I seem to stumble. I have a bad habit of skipping meals and then overindulging at dinner - so eating consistently is one of my goals.

My Action Plan:

1. Drink 72oz of water daily
2. Eat 3 meals and 2 snacks a day (no seconds)
3. 30 minutes of exercise daily 
4. PM my weight each Friday.
5. Participate in HH each week.
6. Participate in WIN.

Life is a journey and the only way to make it through is to put one foot in front of the other.  Today is the first step to a healthier Team Donald.


----------



## akhaloha

QOTD - January 1, 2012 - What action plan do you have in place to help you to achieve your goals for this challenge??

Happy New Year Team Donald!

1.  Send my weight in every week to Dvccruiser76.
2.  Keep my food jounal and drink all my water everyday.
3.  Exercise... Exercise...Exercise!
4.  Wear my Bodybugg everyday - it helps keep me motivated to get in my calorie burn.    
5.  Plan my weekly menus.  
6.  Keep a positive attitude!


----------



## jenanderson

I am home from the race and will post about that after I finish with all my replies.  



lisah0711 said:


> *Jen* good luck with your race tomorrow.   I know that not only will you rock it but you will look fabulous too!



Thanks Lisa!  My outfit was not exactly as I wanted because it was so cold outside but I still felt great! 



momofdjc said:


> I'd like to get back to running.  I've tried C25K twice and had to stop due to injuries.  This past summer I got to week 7 before I had a calf strain and then a "bone injury" (they originally thought it was a stress fracture).



Welcome Reenie!    I am sorry to read that you have had injuries.  I know that I chose the C25K program because it was the most recommended with the fewest injuries.  Hopefully you will eventually get strong enough to make it past week 7!  



klmrph said:


> My biggest challenge is exercise.  I have never done well with it.  I do have the Zumba DVDs and will give it a try and I want to get a tread mill or elliptical for the house.  I am going to look into possibly joining a gym to help me decide which piece of equipment to invest in for the house.  My DH is ready to get healthy also.



Hi Kristy - Getting start with exercising can be a challenge.  I suggest finding something you like and making sure you do it every day at first so that you build the habit.  It will help that your DH is going to do it with you.  I bet if the two of you start scheduling exercise into your day and do it every day you will find it just gets easier.  



StephMK said:


> Hi Donald teammates!!   I have read all 4 pages and love the enthusiasm!!
> 
> I'm Stephanie, 41, married for 13 yrs, mom of 3 - DD17, DD11, & DS9. I have wanted to lose a few pounds for years and the amount of pounds I want to lose keeps creeping up! I have decided that I have to make it a priority or it'll never happen. 30 pounds would put me at my ideal weight but I'm aiming for 20 to be realistic about what I think I can keep off. We'll see! DD graduates at the end of May and my bday is just around the end of the challenge so great timing to meet some goals!
> 
> We joined the Y in August and I am the only family member who has not really used it at all & I want to change that. DS is there every Thursday for class so I really have no excuse not to work out while he's there anyway. DD takes dance on Tuesdays that is just past the Y, no excuse that night either! I used to do WW and will probably follow the old points system along the way.
> 
> I teach 3rd grade and really need to eat/work out for more energy in addition to wanting to look better. DH lost about 35 lbs a few years ago by working out during lunch at his office gym. He looks great & I would like to look/feel great too.



Welcome Stephanie!    It looks like you have things in place but just need to develop a plan and stick with it.  I know that for me, I have to put my workouts on the calendar.  I also am a teacher and even though time is tight at school, I plan on walking 10 minutes at the start of my lunch each day and then eating the last part.  When times are busy...but I know I have to really be sure I exercise every single day...I have to take advantage of every possible moment!  



belledreamer said:


> I'm going to try and get my friend to take updated pics of me once I've lost the weight, especially to keep me focused on once I get the weight off to keep it off.



Ashley - Thanks for sharing the photos!  I think it is a great idea to plan for new photos after you have lost some weight.  Photos are very motivating to me.  



vitfamily said:


> My name is Karen. I am 48 years old. My DH and I have 3 children. I would like to lose 30 pounds. This is my first BL Challenge. I am really excited to get started.



Welcome to the group Karen!


----------



## klmrph

Happy 2012!

My goals
1. PM weight weekly
2. Participate in HH
3. Start a consistent exercise routine
4. Journal food intake
5. Plan meals and cook on my days off and shorter days (I work some 12 hour days)
6. Limit myself to one Dt. Coke per day and drink lots of water


----------



## belledreamer

buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 1, 2012 - What action plan do you have in place to help you to achieve your goals for this challenge??
> 
> My plans are:
> 
> 1) To drink my full 64oz of water every day
> 2) To devote at least 1 hour a day to exercising (30 minutes walking and 30 playing Just Dance 3)
> 3) To eat more fruits and veggies
> 4) To keep up with writing down how much I eat
> 5) To remember not to eat my food like a ravenous wolf...


----------



## jenanderson

buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 1, 2012 - What action plan do you have in place to help you to achieve your goals for this challenge??



Here is my action plan:

1.  Plan meals out and stick to eating within my WW points range.  This means that I will need to measure my food.

2.  Exercise on a regular basis.  I need to put my running training plan on the calendar and not skip the cross training activities.  I will exercise everyday.

3.  Not let my job get in the way of my health.  I will schedule my time carefully so that I have more of a balance with work time, family time, time to work out, time for friends, time for the computer and time for relaxing. 

*Janis - * I love your plan of working your way to WDW with your steps!  I have seen others do it and always think it would be a cool idea.  I might try it with my running!



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Hello Team Donald!!  I have read the Dis Boards forever it seems, but I just registered tonight. (So please be patient as I learn my way around this thing!!) My name is Lynda, I'm 40 and I am absolutely determined to get healthy now.  When I came across this challenge, I knew I had to take part, it's like it was meant to be!  I am really looking forward to getting healthy with all of you!



Welcome Lynda!   Feel free to ask if you have questions about posting but since you have been reading on the DIS...I am sure you will pick it all up soon!    I am so glad that you came across the thread and here is to a healthy challenge for all of us!



mackeysmom said:


> I like it - right now I'm only able to do about 12 minutes at a time.  My plan for the new year is to try to do that at least 3 times a day until I am able to stay on it for a full 30 minutes.



Laura - I bet you will be up to 30 minutes in no time!  



akhaloha said:


> Deb, ask away!  I'll do my best to answer your questions.  I haven't been to the Aulani yet (even though it's right down the street from my house).  Between work and dd13's activites we don't get out much!



Kristina - We were planning on going to Aulani with some friends in 2013 but it is just looking like we won't go because of the cost.  I would love to visit Hawaii some day though because the beaches always look so beautiful!  



luvpoohandcompany said:


> I will say it was more than a wee bit scary standing on those scales this morning and for a brief moment I thought about pluckinking my eyebrows, trimming my nails and even an early haircut to lessen the pain
> I took a deep breath and did it though so its all good from here right?
> 
> I weighed 167lbs and ideally Iwould like to be 133lbs but as long as I'm losing I'm not going to panic about how long that takes (if that makes sense).
> I'd like to lose 20 lbs by end of May.



I laughed so hard at this.    Seriously as I weighed myself today I stripped down, took off all my jewelry, took out my hair clips (because we all know how much they weigh) and still was not pleased!  Oh well....at least we are all doing it and owning up to where we are at.  The only place to go from here is down!  



donac said:


> I have been up for a while and worked out for my 20 minutes.



Dona - Great job to get up and get your work out done right away!  With all that you have going on in the next day or so you will be busy!    Good luck getting DS off!



linnell said:


> Hi! I'm a new member. I'm Sandy and I started working out 4x a week in Sept, but that dropped off three weeks ago. Back to the grind now! i am also working with a holistic nutritionist to start eating better foor all around. In the past two months I have become hooked on quinoa. Looking forward to getting to know you. I have 100 pounds to lose, but my goal for the end of May is 30 pounds.



Welcome Sandy!    I think you have set a really good, realistic goal to get going.  With exercise and eating healthy....I am sure you will find success!



mikamah said:


> Happy New Year, Jen!!  I hope the weathermen were wrong and it's a calm and balmy 30 degrees for your race.   Your outfit sounds great, can't wait to see a picture.
> 
> My motto is to NEVER GIVE UP!!  Real life stresses might get in the way of our goals, we may stray off our healthy paths completely but you can always come back.  This is a lifetime commitment, and we may not always feel the scale is recognizing our hard work, but every day we eat healthier, every day we get some exercise, we are doing our bodies good, and we must NEVER GIVE UP!!



Thanks for the warm wishes Kathy!  It wasn't really calm and balmy but it was good to get the 1st race of the year done!  

I LOVE what you say about never giving up!  This is so totally true.  I struggle at times but giving up is NOT an option.  You did a great job of putting it into words!  



jillbur said:


> I weighed myself this morning and am up 1.5 pounds since the end of the fall challenge. I'm ok with that, since I really didn't try to hard to eat healthy over my 11 day vacation. And, if you haven't heard...I love Christmas cookies! Luckily, I have none out right now. They are all frozen and every once in awhile we will pull some out for a treat.



Jill - I think it is great that you only gained 1.5 pounds during the holiday season.  It is hard when you love Christmas cookies!  Great job getting the rest of them put in the freezer for when you need that little treat!  Have a great day today!  



#1hoosierfan said:


> Jen - I hope the race is going well for you.  The winds are gusting here in Indiana too.... blowing in a cold front.
> 
> My mom always fixes a "traditional" New Year's dinner.... pork loin, mashed potatoes, cabbage, and black eyed peas.  It is one of my favorites.   I am being careful with breakfast and lunch today, and then won't go totally overboard with dinner tonight.



Michelle - Thanks for the race wishes.  We had the cold front blowing - that is for sure!  

Sounds like you have planned for your traditional dinner tonight and that is half the battle.  Enjoy the meal!



SettinSail said:


> Jen, Good luck with your race today
> 
> I am up almost 5 pounds after careless Holiday eating so I need to get that off first and then move on to losing new pounds.



Shawn - Thanks for the good luck race wishes!  

I bet those 5 pounds will come off quickly as we all really focus and get going on our challenge.  It is so hard to eat carefully in the holidays and I know that I have to think about that for next year.



StephMK said:


> Jen - good luck on the race!
> 
> I fell down about half a flight of steps last night so I'm a little sore this am. I was not drinking or anything exciting, just stupid slipping.



Stephanie - Thanks for the race wishes!  

I am so sorry to read that you fell down the steps last night!   I have done that before and it hurt so badly.  Be sure that even though you want to get your exercising in that you take it easy and don't hurt anything.  I hope you will be feeling as good as new soon!


----------



## jenanderson

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I have run 2 half marathons and many 5K's and I am starting to train again from scratch to run a half on 4/29th.  I am very goal oriented so when I complete my goals I tend to get lazy.  I think I have just realized I always need some kind of goal that will challenge me.
> 
> I sent my weight to Sue this morning and I was actually up 3lbs from yesterday so I know I had way to much salt over the past day or so.



Lindsay - You and I are so similar!  I have to have a goal to keep on running.  When I finished my marathon in October, there were not other races on my calendar and so I just stopped running.  I was totally beat up, injured and just tired of running.  The truth was, I should have had another race to train for and I would have recovered better and not been starting over like you are.  DH and I talked about that today and both know that after we run our next full marathon in June that we have to have another race for later in the summer that gets us moving again.

I also weighed 3 more pounds today!    Lots of water to flush out all that salt!



trinaweena said:


> For this challenege, I really feel like i'm hitting the home stretch. I have 18lbs to go before I hit my goal of 125.  I would also like to really tone up because we have a cruise in may, and also my 25th trip to disney world, and my best friend is getting married in september and im in the wedding party with a bunch of skinny minnies.  Yes, I want to look awesome, I'm vain and i'm not afraid of that.  Right now, although I feel better about myself, I still wouldn't feel comfortable in a bikini.  My stomach is the bane of my exsistance, I literally walk around with it sucked in all the time and just in general hate it. I'd like to find some ab workouts that don't bore me that will help tone up my stomach.  I'd also like to get more into strength training, but I find it very confusing.



Hi Trina!  Sounds like you will be making it to your goal weight soon and have many things to motivate you!  Nothing wrong with being vain...it motivates many of us!  

As for your stomach...I had a trainer earlier this year and he really helped me with mine (can you say 2 c-sections and totally flabby???).  If you want to know what I did to tone it all up, let me know and I can type it all out and send it to you.  It had a lot of planks, push ups, squats and lunges.  I also was very confused by strength training but the trainer really helped with it.



SettinSail said:


> DH & DS never make it all the way to the coat closet and they just throw their jackets down over the chairs, drives me crazy!   I went over the new hooks carefully, showed them which one was theirs and asked that all coats and scarves, etc be hung up there instead of thrown over the chairs.
> They seemed very onboard and thought it was a good idea
> Already feeling more organized this year



Shawn - Way to go getting the hooks and making DH and DS participate in hanging their coats!    I need to continue to work on organizing my house and you guys are all motivating me to get at it!



6Smiles said:


> I already submitted my weigh in and realized I have toppled over 200 pounds for the first time in my life at 208.8.  I've had a good cry and now am ready to get to work.
> 
> Life is a journey and the only way to make it through is to put one foot in front of the other.  Today is the first step to a healthier Team Donald.



Kris - When I started the WISH challenge 2 years ago I did the same thing...weighed myself and then had a good cry.  I like what you say about life being a journey though.  If you just keep putting one foot in front of the other you can meet your goals!  



belledreamer said:


> 5) To remember not to eat my food like a ravenous wolf...



  I need to add this to my list as well!  Love this goal!


----------



## jenanderson

Well, I am finally caught up!    Lots of people joining in and posting which is great!  I thought I would share a bit about my race this morning for all the runners out there.

Background Information:  I started running 2 years ago.  I have run many 1/2 marathons, 5Ks, 7Ks and 10Ks.  I have also run a mud run 2 years in a row (imagine hills covered in mud with a military style obstacle course mixed in).  I am not fast and believe that slow and stead wins the race!    DH and I ran our first full marathon in October.  I finished in 5 hours and was totally beat up when I was done.  My knees and shin splints were in a bad place at that point so I just quit for a while.  I know better - I should have dealt with the injuries and got back at it.  DH and I decided we were not done running and so we have filled the 2012 calendar with races again and I am ready to start over.

Conditions Today:  22°F with wind blowing over 20 mph (gusting in the range of 40 mph).  The wind chill temperature was 10°.  We had a couple of inches of snow yesterday but most of the course was clear.

My Outfit:  Well, I wanted to be cute in my new yellow running hoodie but my goal of staying comfortable won over.  I still wore my hoodie but had many things on that were not all matching.  I did get way too hot while running and stripped off most of the extra things by the end so I did get to enjoy my matching bright yellow fingernails!  

The Run:  DH and I have run this course before (we did the 10K last year).  This year we only registered for the 5K.  There were tons of people and the start was really difficult to work our way through all the slower runners.  I really wish there was a way to tell people who plan on walking to line up further back for a 5K.  Even though I am not super fast, I hate how hard it is to get going at times.  The first mile of the course is all up and down fairly steep hills.  With the crowds and the hills, DH and I hit the first mile at 11:22.  The crowd was starting to spread out at that point and so we picked up our pace.  The rest of the course is also pretty hilly but we were able to run all the hills which made me happy.  We felt pretty good today so we really picked up the pace once we finished the steepest hills.  Towards the end I felt like I was struggling because our pace was faster then we had been running.  Our final time was 31 minutes which means our overall time was 10:00 min/miles.  I was really happy with this time and felt good about how we did.  

Here is the photo:





Alright, it is time for a quick nap  and then a bit of work!  Later!
Jen


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

Kris--I just turned 40, and it has been a great motivator for me!  Like you said, it's more than just losing weight, but about making it a lifestyle change.  I have noticed changes in my body and I know that if I don't start making a change now, it'll just get harder as time goes on.  Good luck to you!!
--Lynda


----------



## mrsxsparrow

Okay, time for a plan of action!

*1) No more soda!* I can't tell you how many times I've stopped drinking soda. I'm pretty much addicted but when I break the habit and replace with water or even unsweetened iced tea I always feel soooo much better, no matter what else I've changed/haven't changed. So that's step one.

*2) Start journaling.* I sometime keep track of what I eat online, but I prefer writing in a journal so I can put down any other information I feel is important, like cclovesdis said.

*3) Be active every day.* I do really well on days I meet with my trainer at the gym. She's awesome  I pay for one, one hour session each week, but she has me come in almost everyday for "mini" sessions. They started at half an hour, but now they're usually a full hour. But on days I don't see her I hardly ever do anything. So now I want to do something each day  even if it's just taking a short walk or playing some Wii.

*4) Know that I don't have to be perfect.* I'm definitely one of those all or nothing types. I'll be totally good for a few days, then maybe have a hamburger, and am completely off the wagon for a month. Now I want to be okay with a small slip-up, write it down, move past it, and get back on track.

*5) Keep the house  and mostly my room and the bathroom  clean and uncluttered.* Don't get me wrong, I clean. But I'm a messy person by nature. There's stuff all over my desk and clothes on my floor. I know I feel better and work better in a visually clean and uncluttered environment. So one of my main goals is to keep my life uncluttered.

Okay, so I just have to say, I'm pretty proud of my weight this week. It's a scary number, but with a story attached. I started Weight Watchers again a few months ago. Like beginning of October. Even though I joined, I didn't change anything else I did, and I just kept gaining weight. 5 weeks ago I realized that was dumb and started really paying attention. Since then, I've only lost or maintained, no gaining. And this week, after three months of going to WW, I'm FINALLY under the weight I originally started at 

*jenanderson*  Congrats on your race!! A 31 minute 5k and 5 hour marathon are so not slow! As someone who finished her last half marathon is just under four hours (Who, me? ) I think you're pretty gosh darn amazing


----------



## donac

Good afternoon everyone.  

Glad to see the thread moving so well today.

Thanks Shawn for the offer of the calender.  I needed a special one for the kitchen.  we put everything on it so it is very important.  I got it yesterday.

I may not be on here tomorrow morning. since I have to leave about 7 with my son. 

My son is an engineering major.  He has been involved with his school;s chapter of Engineers Without Borders.  Two years ago inthe beginning of Dec we got a call.  EWB is going to Gambia and want to know if I can go/  He had no passport, shots or visa.  By Dec 31 he had everything and on the 3rd he left for a 10 day trip to Gambia and back.  He helped to teach villagers how to take care of their road and helped a group teach about villagers about caring for horses and donkeys.   On this trip he is working with a group about setting up pumps for the villages.  He will be back on the 13th, just in time to get ready to go back to school. 

I have to get over to Shop Rite and get some milk and rolls for dinner.  I haven't had much to eat today because I have been sewing.  I haven't finished the top yet but I only have the borders to put on.  I won't do that today or tomorrow since I have to finish knitting a pair of socks for a friend. 

Off to Shop Rite

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## trinaweena

SettinSail said:


> Trina, you look great



Thank you! Some days I agree with that..others not so much! 



jenanderson said:


> Hi Trina!  Sounds like you will be making it to your goal weight soon and have many things to motivate you!  Nothing wrong with being vain...it motivates many of us!
> 
> As for your stomach...I had a trainer earlier this year and he really helped me with mine (can you say 2 c-sections and totally flabby???).  If you want to know what I did to tone it all up, let me know and I can type it all out and send it to you.  It had a lot of planks, push ups, squats and lunges.  I also was very confused by strength training but the trainer really helped with it.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> That would be amazing! I would very much appreciate it!
> 
> ---
> I've done nothing today but that was my plan so, I'm not chuffed. I took today off a year ago cause i knew I just wanted to relax before I start my year.  We had a low key night last night, my best friend was in town from tennesse and we went out with her and her fiance and sister and her boyfriend and a friend of hers, plus me and my boyfriend.  We did hibachi then watched the ball drop then i went home to bed! I'm getting old apparently!
> 
> I really start my diet tomorrow, I know I know, its so bad to be like "well i'm starting tomorrow so today's fair game" but im feeling so lazy and i slept funky so i'm all sore.  Waiting for my download of Sherlock of finish and then i'm going to watch that. Of course the day is moving by faster than I want it to...ugh
> 
> Can we just pause time for a few hours. I just need a few extra hours of nothing


----------



## mackeysmom

StephMK said:


> Laura - what type of exercises does Bob do on the BL workout you have?



The Boot Camp DVD has a little bit of everything on it - he switches back and forth from upper-body to lower-body (squats, lunges, push-ups, arm extentions, etc) alternating with and without hand weights.  In between, he does these little bursts of energy moves - like jumping jacks to keep your heart rate up.

One thing I like - for the tougher moves, he has one of the people working out do a modified version of that move so you don't get discouraged, or overextend yourself past your fitness level.

Since he moves from one thing to another so quickly - even if it is an exercise you don't like, it is over within a minute or two. 

- Laura


----------



## Scraggy

Hi!  I just got assigned to Team Donald, and I caught up on reading all the threads.

My name is Elizabeth. I'm 42.  I've been married for 22 years. We have an 18 year old son.

I'm overweight and want to lose 50 pounds.  I started my weight loss on 12/31. I had planned to start on 1/1, but woke up on 12/31 knowing I had to start that day.

I wear a 1x in clothes. I am embarrassed of my size. My pics from our last Disney trip shows me being wider than Daisy Duck (no lie). My double chin really, really showed.  All my fault though for making poor food choices.

I have 3 bulging discs in my lower back. I have MS. My husband has Parkinson's disease. We are both still very active. I guess I just felt like things were too much and turned to food. I put on weight very quickly.

Here is what I've eaten today..

B: 1/2 cup of quick cooking oats cooked with 1 c. of water and then 1 packet of Splenda on it
S: Chobani raspberry yogurt
L: Cream of chicken soup 
S: Cheddar cheese with mustard on the side to dip it in
D: Green leaf lettuce, spinach, chicken, chick peas, cheddar cheese, cottage cheese and french dressing

I know that this is probably bad, but it's better than what I was eating before. I don't really like meat.  I'm definitely a sugar and carb addict.

I'll pm my weight. I'll weigh in a little bit, then weigh in each Friday. 

Anyway, glad to be here.


----------



## Disneyluvr

Hi there! My name is Donna and I'm also a teacher (kindergarten) and ready to loose this weight! I will turn 42 next week, I have been married to DH for almost 18 yrs and I have 2 teenagers, DS almost 17 and DD almost 15 (they both have b-days in Feb) 

I joined the Biggest Loser challenge last year but ended up quitting because it all got too confusing and overwhelming for me! But I'm gonna try again with NO EXCUSES! I really need accountability and someone to push and motivate me and call me out!!

I would like to loose 30 lbs during this challenge.  If I meet that goal my mom will pay for me to go to Disneyland with her, my DD and my 4 yr old niece! (they're taking a G-ma/G-DD trip)

I'm excited to get to know you all and help each other on this journey to a new healthier life!


----------



## jenanderson

mrsxsparrow said:


> Okay, so I just have to say, I'm pretty proud of my weight this week. It's a scary number, but with a story attached.
> 
> *jenanderson*  Congrats on your race!! A 31 minute 5k and 5 hour marathon are so not slow! As someone who finished her last half marathon is just under four hours (Who, me? ) I think you're pretty gosh darn amazing



Nicole - You have great goals!  I keep seeing ones that other people have and think I need to adjust mine.  

I LOVE that you are proud of your weight this week!  Sometimes we get so hung up on not being proud of it when it is still a scary number but it is important that we celebrate all the successes we have!  

Thanks for your comments about the race.  It is hard for me because I think I just always want to be a faster runner then I really am.  Not only that, DH and I had been running faster (9:30 minute miles or so) but then I started with injuries and it just got slower and slower.  I do try to keep in mind that at least I am out there doing it and that I am way better off then when I started and just getting around the block was a challenge.  I don't know why I expect such "perfection" from my running.    When we finished the marathon I should have been just so proud of the fact that I completed it but instead I was almost embarrassed if people asked me about it because I did not want to tell them my time.  Part of my resolution this year should be to learn to be proud of my running.  



trinaweena said:


> That would be amazing! I would very much appreciate it!



Trina - I will type it all out for you this week (I have to find my notebook that has all the workout notes in it).  If I forget...please remind me because I tend to be a bit forgetful!  



Scraggy said:


> I'm overweight and want to lose 50 pounds.  I started my weight loss on 12/31. I had planned to start on 1/1, but woke up on 12/31 knowing I had to start that day.
> 
> I wear a 1x in clothes. I am embarrassed of my size. My pics from our last Disney trip shows me being wider than Daisy Duck (no lie). My double chin really, really showed.  All my fault though for making poor food choices.



Welcome Elizabeth!    It is great to have you on the team!  I just have to say I was exactly like you 2 years ago and I DID lose all 50 pounds through hard work and the support of people on the WISH!  

It is so hard when we have photos that we want to love and then feel embarrassed about them.  We had a huge trip to WDW before I started and I hated all the photos.  I now keep 2 photos up in my bathroom.  One of them is of the pictures that I don't like before I started and the other is a photo from running the Princess 1/2 marathon where I look totally different and was so happy with how I looked. I hope that you will have the "after" photo that you want to see soon!


----------



## mom2maggie

Hi!  I'm Kristi, and this is my first BL challenge here.  I've been at this a while, though...it feels like forever!  I have been overweight since elementary school.  Shortly after my dad died (he was 44, I was 20) I decided I was done and began eating right and exercising - and lost 110lbs in a year.  Woo!  And then I met my husband and got married and pregnant and yadda, yadda, yadda - gained it all back.  Plus some.  I struggled with secondary infertility, and after finally having my 2nd daughter decided I needed to fix me!  I was 302lbs (eeeek!) and so sick of being overweight.  So in May 2010, I started eating right, exercising, and in a year I lost 120lbs!  I was thrilled - and then my depression kicked in, and I had a bit of a bad spell...and since July 2011, I've gained back 40lbs.  I'm SO upset with myself, but am determined now to get it back in control.  I've done it before, I'll do it again!
I love working out (when I'm not hiding myself away in my house because of my depression), and my normal schedule was 5-6 times a week, 60-120 minutes a day.  I'm trying to ease my way back into my workout routine which is Turbokick, Zumba, Hip Hop Hustle - lots of group exercise classes and strength classes too.  I need to add in my strength training.  I track my foods on livestrong.com and it has worked for me in the past, so I started back with it again today.  I drink a lot of water, but lately I'd been drinking a lot of soda - I'm cutting that out!

*QOTD - January 1, 2012 - What action plan do you have in place to help you to achieve your goals for this challenge??*

1. Track food daily
2. Get back into my exercise routine
3. drink water, not soda!
4. Give myself a freaking break!  No one is perfect, no one will have a perfect day, and its totally okay if I don't!  
5. be more active in the house, getting stuff organized.  I don't snack as much when I'm busy.  

That's me in a nutshell.  Thanks for letting me join in!  I'm hoping to get back down under 200lbs by May - which is 23lbs.


----------



## jenanderson

Disneyluvr said:


> Hi there! My name is Donna and I'm also a teacher (kindergarten) and ready to loose this weight!
> 
> I joined the Biggest Loser challenge last year but ended up quitting because it all got too confusing and overwhelming for me!
> 
> I would like to loose 30 lbs during this challenge.  If I meet that goal my mom will pay for me to go to Disneyland with her, my DD and my 4 yr old niece! (they're taking a G-ma/G-DD trip)



Welcome Donna!    Sometimes the thread does become overwhelming when it first starts up.  When I have to start school again on Tuesday I know I will not be able to post as much and there may be days where I am just too busy to do more then just check in.  I think the most important thing is to not let it get to you by realizing you can type/respond/chat as much or as little as you have time for.  If you can only get on once and a while...still get on and check in when you can.  

You have an incredible motivator for this challenge!  I can't wait for you to lose the weight and get to plan that trip to Disneyland!!!!


----------



## jenanderson

mom2maggie said:


> Hi!  I'm Kristi, and this is my first BL challenge here.
> 
> 4. Give myself a freaking break!  No one is perfect, no one will have a perfect day, and its totally okay if I don't!



Welcome Kristi!    Great to have you joining in!  I so love your #4!    I think that seems to be a theme with many of us here and with weight loss in general.  It is so hard to realize that it is not always perfect or that when you make a mistake to not give up.


----------



## Scraggy

I wanted to post something I did.  I knew I had to lose weight. I had a 2011 unused hardcover desk calendar.  I decided to turn it into a weight loss journal. I used a combination of white out and white file folder labels to cover all the dates. I then wrote in all the new dates for 2012. I worked about an hour while watching tv each night, and I finished it in about a week.  I added my own scrapbooking stickers.   

Edited because I resized my photos in photobucket but they are still HUGE. Fixed it.. I hope.






This is my recycled journal cover.





This is my starting page. I have room for some writing. It was worth all that work to make it into a 2012 book. 





There is a lot of room for journaling and some little pockets in case I want to keep anything.


----------



## Disneyluvr

Scraggy- that journal is so cute! You did a great job! I just found an old 2008 insert your own pics, photo calendar that never got used that I could repurpose. I think it would be interesting to add a photo on the 1st of each month to track my progress. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Disneyluvr

QOTD - January 1, 2012 - What action plan do you have in place to help you to achieve your goals for this challenge??

1. Journal, journal, journal! Food, exercise and feelings!
2. start exercising, anything is better than nothing!
3. Stay within my WW points daily
4. Don't let one slip-up be the gateway to many more!


----------



## JacksLilWench

jenanderson said:


> *Morning Kaiti - *I like that you are another person who uses quotes for motivation.  One of my girlfriends and I send each other motivating quotes all the time to help keep us going.  I put all of the quotes on post it notes and put them up in my classroom...my students love it.  I plan on adding yours to the mix!
> 
> Enjoy the day everyone!



Cool, thank you!!  I have to see my quotes constantly to be reminded it's all worth it 



Rose&Mike said:


> Welcome!
> 
> 
> Hi Kaiti! Ooh a race to train for! So exciting!



I know, I'm so excited!



buzz5985 said:


> Welcome to Team Donald!!!  We are going to rock this challenge!!!
> 
> I am Janis and I will be your coach this first week.
> 
> Our challenge officially starts on January 1.
> 
> 1. PM your beginning weight to dvccruiser76.
> 
> 2. PM your beginning WIN! numbers to me - buzz5985 (if you are doing WIN!)
> 
> 3. I encourage everyone to take part in HH.  It's fun earning those points, and the challenge keeps you on track.
> 
> 4.  Take some pictures of yourself - a front view and a side view.  You will be surprised even what a small change makes in your spirit, your shape, complexion, the list goes on and on.



Oooo, I like the idea of the picture taking....I have to find my camera now!




buzz5985 said:


> We need more chatty people!!!  Team Mickey is several pages ahead of us in post counts!!!  We need to catch up.
> 
> Good luck with the P90X - heard it's a really great workout.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the idea of writing on your mirror.  I just sent a friend request - Janis McDonough Shine.  That's goes for anyone else that wants to be friends - just look for me.  I don't post often on FB but I do post pictures.



I added you!



buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 1, 2012 - What action plan do you have in place to help you to achieve your goals for this challenge??
> 
> Happy New Year Team Donald!!!!
> 
> My action plan is as follows (the BL challenge makes this very easy!!!):
> 
> 1.  Be accountable and send my weight in every week to Dvccruiser76.
> 2.  Journal my food, exercise, drink my water - Oh CC makes that easy be taking part in Healthy Habits!!!
> 3.  I was looking around the WISH boards and saw the walk to Disney thread.  So I googled and found from my door to Cindy's castle is 1333 miles.  I wear a Bodybugg and I am going to convert the steps it registers to miles, get a map of the USA and plot my route monthly.  I may put something in my signature also.  After WDW - I will be heading west to Disneyland.
> 4.  Plan my weekly menus.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone's responses.
> 
> Janis



1. I plan on recording at least 90% of my food- I have to go with 90 because if I say 100% and then miss something, I have a tendency to throw in the towel for several days.  Not good!
2. I will cut out all soda by the middle of next week.  
3. I will follow CC's Weekly Challenges!!
4. I will set reminders about my goal on my phone- to run the Tower of Terror 10-mi. race in September!



trinaweena said:


> For this challenege, I really feel like i'm hitting the home stretch. I have 18lbs to go before I hit my goal of 125.  I would also like to really tone up because we have a cruise in may, and also my 25th trip to disney world, and my best friend is getting married in september and im in the wedding party with a bunch of skinny minnies.  Y*es, I want to look awesome, I'm vain and i'm not afraid of that.*  Right now, although I feel better about myself, I still wouldn't feel comfortable in a bikini.  My stomach is the bane of my exsistance, I literally walk around with it sucked in all the time and just in general hate it. I'd like to find some ab workouts that don't bore me that will help tone up my stomach.  I'd also like to get more into strength training, but I find it very confusing.
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=505037454 on face book



This is why I stinkin' love you and I'm so glad you're on Team Donald.  I feel like we would get along so well, haha!  I will add you on facebook!



Disneyluvr said:


> Scraggy- that journal is so cute! You did a great job! I just found an old 2008 insert your own pics, photo calendar that never got used that I could repurpose. I think it would be interesting to add a photo on the 1st of each month to track my progress. Thanks for the idea!



That is an awesome idea about the monthly picture!  Now I definitely have to find my camera!


----------



## Mary•Poppins

Hi Everyone,

I have read everything (I think ) and I'm glad to be on your team.  There are a lot of motivated people on this thread and it is making me motivated too!  

Please bear with me ... I have read the posts and I'm trying to organize all the information. Go team Donald!

QOTD - January 1, 2012 - What action plan do you have in place to help you to achieve your goals for this challenge??

1.  Post on My Fitness Pal (Thank you for this suggestion!  It is a great site!)
2.  Drink 64oz of water a day.
3.  Exercise daily!  Even if it is only 20 minutes.  I have been running off and on for about a year and have grown to like it.  
4.  Post on the board.
5.  Pack salads for lunch.

... and a Happy New Year everyone.  I have a feeling 2012 is going to be great!


----------



## #1hoosierfan

The battery went out on the scale last week, and I bought another one at Walmart yesterday..... It was the wrong size.   Made a trip to Meijer today so that I could pm my beginning weight.  Then tonight I went looking for my tape measure and can't find it ANYWHERE .  It is cold outside tonight, and the wind is howling, so I hope it is ok to get those in in a few days when I make it back to the store.....

I had a good beginning day, diet wise, and drank all of my water.  Beginning p90x tomorrow. 

Have a great evening!


----------



## cjdj4

Yay Team Donald! Not sure my exact weight right now because we not have a scale. But, I think it's about 50#s over where I want to be. I will get to a scale (or buy one) tomorrow. I am married for almost 10 years, I am a teacher also( ), and I have an 8 year old DD. 

I have struggled with 30-50 extra #s since DD was born. I have been to lifetime and back 2 times with WW. Both times I stopped attending as soon as I reach my goal weight. The second time I swore I would keep going Now here I am again +50#s. This time I want to get to my REAL goal weight. I will turn 40 in Sept. I want to be in the 140s by 40!.

I am a runner and I stopped running right after I completed the Princess Half last Feb. That is when the weight really jumped on me. Before that I was maybe only 20#s overweight. I have not been running and I've been stress eating all of 2011. Yeah, that explains why a lady asked me last week if I was expecting

Anyway, I am excited to have an easy and accountable way to be a loser. I am looking forward to getting to know everyone.




jenanderson said:


> My name is Jen.
> I teach a class called iPad U at a middle school (every student at my school has an iPad issued to them for 24/7 use).



Another Jenn who is also teacher! Cool!



donac said:


> I am math teacher ( I teach Advance Placement Calculus) for 34 years.





jillbur said:


> I am a History and special ed teacher at an alternative school (5th-12th grade).





#1hoosierfan said:


> Add another  to the group!





StephMK said:


> I teach 3rd grade





Disneyluvr said:


> My name is Donna and I'm also a teacher (kindergarten)



WOW! There sure are a lot of teachers! I love this smiley  and I finally have an excuse to use it twice in the same post! 



6Smiles said:


> will be turning the big 40 this year.





klmrph said:


> I turn the big 40 this year and really want to get healthy all around.



I feel like I read at least 1 more person is turning 40 this year. Sorry, if I missed someone. You can add me to that list, too!



mrsxsparrow said:


> *1) No more soda!* I can't tell you how many times I've stopped drinking soda. I'm pretty much addicted but when I break the habit and replace with water or even unsweetened iced tea I always feel soooo much better, no matter what else I've changed/haven't changed. So that's step one.



I am addicted to soda!




StephMK said:


> I like to individually reply to everyone and I apologize for not doing that tonight!



You are a better man than me! I'm not sure I could keep up )



OK to answer the QOTD: 

My Action Plan:

1. Drink 64oz of water daily. 
2. PM my weight each Friday. 
3. 30 minutes of exercise daily.  
4. Go grocery shopping for healthy foods. 
5. Participate in HH each week.
6. Participate in WIN.
7. Buy a scale ASAP.


----------



## frndshpcptn

Hello everyone!
My name is Joslyn and my goal is to lose 22 pounds during this year.  I am 33 and work in event planning. No kids, but I do have an adorable puppy!  I work long hours and feel guilty leaving my puppy home alone, which has contributed to my non-gym going ove the past year.  I rush home after work to spend time with her...

I am not happy with my fitness level, I get winded way too easily.  

I am gluten free, and don't eat romaine lettuce (or any lettuce other than iceberg, which makes salad a challenge). My eating habits tend to be carb heavy and filled with sugar. It is not great. 

My goals are:
1.  Eat more vegetables
2.  Eat more whole foods
3.  Exercise.  I signed up for a kickboxing class that starts Tuesday

Looking forward to the challenge!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

trinaweena said:


> I've been with my boyfriend for almost 4 years, and he is also trying to finish up school.  Sometimes we feel a little behind, because we've been in this relationship for four years but don't have the money to move in together because were both in school.  I'm pretty sure he's the one however, and we're happy waiting until we are financially secure to move to the next level.



You are such a smart girl to wait until you both are finished with school and are financially ready to move on.  You both will be so happy that you waited.

You look amazing and great job on the weight loss!



SettinSail said:


> Lindsay, I am glad to read your Nana is still here.   Earlier I posted about her, I thought that was the grandma you lost recently but it must be your other grandma.  Well, this is not coming out right, but I hope you know what I mean



I remember reading that post now and I must have forgotten to reply back.  Yes it was my grammy not my nana and I know what you mean.  I am much closer to my nana and see her on a weekly basis.  My grammy was 98 and she lived a great life.  Still sad but knowing that we had her here for so long and she was able to see me get married and have kids makes me feel more at peace.  I am her only grandchild so I knew seeing me happy and my boys happy made her happy.



6Smiles said:


> I start nursing school on the 10th of January and will be attaining my Bachelor's degree over the next 20 months.



They always say to practice what you preach but we people in the medical field have a hard time doing that.  Hopefully having those classes will give you a good edge on how to be healthy.  Good luck with your schooling.



jenanderson said:


> The Run:



Great Job Jen!  You look great and I love the bright yellow jacket.  That was quite the chilly run today. whew.  



mrsxsparrow said:


> I'm FINALLY under the weight I originally started at



Great Job!!!! Thats a good way to start off the challenge.



Scraggy said:


> I wear a 1x in clothes. I am embarrassed of my size. My pics from our last Disney trip shows me being wider than Daisy Duck (no lie). My double chin really, really showed.  All my fault though for making poor food choices.



Glad to be on our team together.  Good luck with your weight loss journey. 



Disneyluvr said:


> If I meet that goal my mom will pay for me to go to Disneyland with her, my DD and my 4 yr old niece! (they're taking a G-ma/G-DD trip)
> 
> I'm excited to get to know you all and help each other on this journey to a new healthier life!



Wow now that is one great reward!  These boards can get overwhelming but try to hang in there.  Once you get the hang of it you will see it is fairly easy and it does slow down a little after the first couple of weeks.  Feel free to ask questions too.



mom2maggie said:


> That's me in a nutshell.  Thanks for letting me join in!  I'm hoping to get back down under 200lbs by May - which is 23lbs.



Hi Kristi- Congrats on all the weight loss up to this point.  Battling illnesses like depression are rough.  We are here for you.  Feel free to cheer, laugh, cry, and whine.  No matter what kind of mood you are in we will always be listening and will do our best to cheer you up.



Scraggy said:


> I had a 2011 unused hardcover desk calendar.  I decided to turn it into a weight loss journal.



Very cool idea.  I love the journal.

**********************************************************

I managed to complete all the HH for the day!  Well except relaxing that is still on the agenda for tonight.  I stayed on plan and am 30 hours free of soda and fast food.

My stomach is not feeling well at all.  A stomach bug is going around my family and my son just got over it.  Not sure if it is that or if I am just in withdrawl from the junk food.  I usually feel sick for a day or two after stopping the horrible eating habits.  It also could be from all the crap I ate yesterday to get it in before the new year too.  Whatever it is, its horrible and I hope by the morning I feel better.  I have alot of stuff to do tomorrow on my last day off.

Talk to you in the morning!!!!


----------



## trinaweena

mommyof2Pirates said:


> You are such a smart girl to wait until you both are finished with school and are financially ready to move on.  You both will be so happy that you waited.
> 
> You look amazing and great job on the weight loss!



Thank you!  I feel really proud of what I've accomplished so far.  And Yeah, I know that financial stuff is something that couples fight about a lot and i don't want to be one of those couples, living in a ****ty apartment that we both hate just for the sake of living together and not being able to afford anything. I think we will get married, and sometimes its hard for me cause im already 25 and all my friends are getting married but i know this is the right thing to do, since i literally have no money



jenanderson said:


> Trina - I will type it all out for you this week (I have to find my notebook that has all the workout notes in it).  If I forget...please remind me because I tend to be a bit forgetful!


No Problem, i'm wicked forgetful, so anytime you have time! 



JacksLilWench said:


> This is why I stinkin' love you and I'm so glad you're on Team Donald.  I feel like we would get along so well, haha!  I will add you on facebook!



Haha I can't help it, I want to look sexy and fantastic. When we go on that cruise I want my boyfriend to look at the other girls on the beach, check them out, just so he can say "wow, none of you hold a candle to my girlfriend" and then he can propose (I wish)

----
I got a really bad stomach ache tonight, this is a problem that been happening worse and worse over the past month and especially the past week.  I'm going to my stomach doctor on wed but right now im cutting out all dairy.  im also going to talk to him about going gluten free.  Something is wrong with me, now i need to figure out what it is!  I'm sick of being so acquainted with my bathroom


----------



## MoonFaerie

Hi everyone! I'm Nicole. I just turned 32 right before Christmas. I've been married to my high school sweetheart for 11 years now, and we have two kids, 8 & 6 (7 in 2 weeks).

I'm a student. I'm a bio/pre-med major and was planning on grad school in neuroscience. However organic chemistry is the bane of my existence, so I'm toying with the idea of switching back to math. I'm not sure what I'd do with that degree though, def. don't want to teach. 

I used to be super skinny and couldn't gain weight and easily lost weight. Then I got a little older and got into a normal weight range. Then I had kids, and it was all down hill. 

I did manage to lose 8 lbs last year, but that was almost all done over the summer when I didn't have to get the kids to school & I was only taking 1 class at a time. When fall classes started and DS finally started OT, it all fell apart. I could barely keep up without making time for the gym.

I REALLY want to run the Tower of Terror 10 mile in Sept. I had just about finished up the C25K last summer, so I'm restarting that. DD is also going to be my running buddy for a while. She does track in the summers, and as soon as she's old enough, she wants to join the competitive team. She was effortlessly running about 1.5 miles last summer, so I think she & I will find a 5K to do together in March or April.



> QOTD - January 1, 2012 - What action plan do you have in place to help you to achieve your goals for this challenge??



Well first, my goals for this challenge are:
1. Love 27 lbs, putting my back in the overweight category
2. No more Mtn Dew. I'm weaning off right now (I get horrific caffeine withdrawl headaches), and I'm planning on being off caffeine completely by mid Jan or sooner.
3. Drink 64 oz of water or more day

- carry my water bottle with me all the time, my university has Brita refill stations 
- stairs whenever possible (last semester, it was around 200 a day I climbed )
- workout at least 3 days per week, will up this as I go along, but I find I do better starting with a low goal I can kick butt at
- C25K, need to find a 5K to register for for a little extra motivation
- work on keeping my self confidence up, when it's in the crapper, I quit trying


----------



## mackeysmom

Well, I bit the bullet today - put on a tank top & shorts and took pictures of myself (back, front and side) to track my progress.  

The pictures are in a password protected folder on my computer and are for my eyes only for the time being.   Not sure how often I'll take new ones - every two weeks or every month maybe? 

I didn't get a chance to walk or go on the eliptical today, but must have made at least 50 trips up and down the flight of stairs to the basement putting my Christmas decorations back in storage.  

- Laura


----------



## buzz5985

GoofyPredsFan said:


> Hello Team Donald!!  I have read the Dis Boards forever it seems, but I just registered tonight. (So please be patient as I learn my way around this thing!!) My name is Lynda, I'm 40 and I am absolutely determined to get healthy now.  When I came across this challenge, I knew I had to take part, it's like it was meant to be!  I am really looking forward to getting healthy with all of you!



Welcome, take it slow.



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Happy New Year Everyone
> Heres hoping we all have a healthy, happy and prosperous 2012
> 
> I'm guessing I'm going to be the first to have weighed in given that I'm 5/6 hours ahead of u all
> I will say it was more than a wee bit scary standing on those scales this morning and for a brief moment I thought about pluckinking my eyebrows, trimming my nails and even an early haircut to lessen the pain
> I took a deep breath and did it though so its all good from here right?
> 
> I weighed 167lbs and ideally Iwould like to be 133lbs but as long as I'm losing I'm not going to panic about how long that takes (if that makes sense).
> I'd like to lose 20 lbs by end of May.
> 
> Good luck to you all on your weigh in



Good luck to you too!!!!



donac said:


> Happy New Year Everyone
> 
> I spent the evening knitting and watching either Big Bang Theory or NCIS.  I was asleep before the ball dropped.  I have been up for a while and worked out for my 20 minutes.  I have to go to church and may go grocery shopping.  I have a mystery quilt to do starting at 10am so I don't know if I will get the grocery shopping done.
> 
> I plan on making pulled pork out of a pork lion today and I think I have enough healthy choices so that I really don't have to shop today except for the rolls for dinner.
> 
> I could go grocery shopping tomorrow.  Tomorrow I have to take ds2 to meet his friends.  One of the father's is taking them to the airport for the start of their trip to Gambia.  Their first flight tomorrow is a flight from Phila to Newark (yes you heard me right), then to Belgium and then on to Gambia.  They have to be at the friend's house by 9:30am so I will be home by noon and then I think I will go grocery shopping.
> 
> Off to shower and start the day.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.




We had a quiet night home too!!!



linnell said:


> Hi! I'm a new member. I'm Sandy and I started working out 4x a week in Sept, but that dropped off three weeks ago. Back to the grind now! i am also working with a holistic nutritionist to start eating better foor all around. In the past two months I have become hooked on quinoa. Looking forward to getting to know you. I have 100 pounds to lose, but my goal for the end of May is 30 pounds.
> 
> I will get on the scale later and send in my official number.



I hope you share any good tips you get with us.  I tried some quinoa - one of the new Near East packages.  I liked it, the rest of the family not so much.  Any tips on cooking it??



mikamah said:


> We will do this, Lindsay.  Just so you know you are not alone, I had lucky charms for breakfast yesterday, wendy's for lunch, and leftover chinese food for dinner, popcorn and peeps during our movie last night.  The healthy food is in the house, now it is time to start eating it.
> 
> Thank you Janis.  I like the picture idea, and definitely need to take my measurements again and actually see some changes this challenge.  I slacked the past couple challenge on the win and hh, and it shows.
> 
> 25 pounds in a year is fabulous!!  Slow and steady truly does win the race and lose the weight.
> 
> Congratulations on your wedding.  It's a huge change, and tough to see the scale go up, but I know with the support here, you can see that weight gone again this year.
> 
> Hi Sue!!  Hope you had a happy new year and a very merry Christmas.  Thank you for being our weighkeeper, and we all understand if you're busy, and don't get to the results right away.  You were amazing in the fall posting them so consistently.
> 
> Happy New Year, Jen!!  I hope the weathermen were wrong and it's a calm and balmy 30 degrees for your race.   Your outfit sounds great, can't wait to see a picture.
> 
> 
> Happy New Year, Lisa!!
> You are beautiful.  My goal for this challenge is also to hit ONEderland.  I'm starting at 211.6, so pretty much 12 pounds.  I was close last year, but didn't make it.  We can do it!!  We must never give up.  2012 will be a great year!
> 
> Love your plan, Janis.
> 
> 1. I plan to track every bite I eat.
> 2. Get my water in.  I've been slacking on that this month.
> 3. Exercise-walk the dog, and start running again.  I bought a longer leash so I can try jogging with the dog.  She's usually really good on the leash, especially in the mornign, so I think she will be ok to run with.  Plus I'm very slow, so for her it won't be much of a change in pace.
> 4. Following HH, and actually reporting to CC each week, no matter what.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> I have before and during, and hope to get back to one of my better during pictures this challenge.  One day we will have afters.
> 
> Not a bad thing to go to bed early.  I would have if I didn't have ds.  DS woke me up at 1130 for the ball drop.  He is obsessed with americas funniest videos and I was asleep in the recliner, so he videoed me while he banged two pans together to wake me up.  Too funny.  Good luck to your ds on his trip.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!!
> 
> I know I introduced myself a little before, but I'm Kathy, 47 yo single mom to 10 yo son Michael, and newly adopted almost 1 year old puppy, Poko.  I work as a nurse in Endoscopy, so mon-friday with some on call which rarely involves going in.  Of course, I'm on call today, so I probably just jinxed myself, but so be it.  It will help pay off the christmas bills if I go in.
> 
> I'm ready to get on the ball again, and really work hard to eat well and get the exercise in, and lose this weight again, once and for all.  I looked up my starting weight the past few years in january, 2011-210.2, 2010- 212.2, and 2009- 199.0, so pretty much have been playing with the same 10-15 pounds for a few years, and it's time to kick them to the curb.  My motto is to NEVER GIVE UP!!  Real life stresses might get in the way of our goals, we may stray off our healthy paths completely but you can always come back.  This is a lifetime commitment, and we may not always feel the scale is recognizing our hard work, but every day we eat healthier, every day we get some exercise, we are doing our bodies good, and we must NEVER GIVE UP!!
> 
> Happy New Year Team Donald!!This is our year to shine!!!



Go Team Donald!!!!  Those are really good reminders for all of us.  



#1hoosierfan said:


> Jen - I hope the race is going well for you.  The winds are gusting here in Indiana too.... blowing in a cold front.
> 
> *QOTD *-
> 
> 1.  pm my weight each Friday.
> 2.  Even if I have a bad day, get back on the wagon the next day.
> 3.  Complete P90x
> 4.  Drink more water
> 5.  Record my food and calories eaten in an app on my phone
> 
> My mom always fixes a "traditional" New Year's dinner.... pork loin, mashed potatoes, cabbage, and black eyed peas.  It is one of my favorites.   I am being careful with breakfast and lunch today, and then won't go totally overboard with dinner tonight.
> 
> Have a great day!



If you find any good app's that are helping you on your journey, be sure to share.  I think a lot of us have myfitnesspal, looking for some more to keep me occupied.



SettinSail said:


> Happy New Year Team Donald
> 
> 
> I love all the teachers on here  My Mom was a teacher for 30 years and my Dad was a Principal.
> 
> Jen, Good luck with your race today
> 
> Ashley, your pictures are great!   I'm not familiar with the Dr Who characters, but that character is an attractive one
> 
> Dona, if you did not get out to get your 2012 calendar, I have a beautiful one that I would like to mail to you that I received as a gift but can not use.
> 
> Last night we had a quiet night at home with just the family.  We watched movies and switched over to the Ball Drop right at midnight.  The guys have been intrigued by the Pizza Hut "Big Box Dinner" so we ordered that last night.
> WAY too much food for 3 people!!!   We ate one of the pizzas, some of the cheesy bread and some of the wings. For some reason you could not get thin crust so I did not esp enjoy the pizza.  We watched Limitless, Tangled, and Killers.  First 2 were good, killers was just OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, these are the fun years   And your son is in Scouts too?
> Awesome!  My DS almost has Life rank and I hope he will continue on and get Eagle but he is not interested in working very hard on anything these days   I've always felt a little older than the other Moms too so I love meeting another "older Mom".  Just think in a few years when we are trying to stay up late to make sure they get home safely, that will be a challenge
> 
> *Originally Posted by buzz5985
> QOTD - January 1, 2012 - What action plan do you have in place to help you to achieve your goals for this challenge??*
> 
> 1. Some form of cardio exercise for 45 minutes, 6 days a week.
> 2. Drink 100 oz of water daily.
> 3. 3 healthy meals a day plus 2 snacks.
> 4. Dinner of grilled chicken or fish with steamed broccoli as many nights as possible.
> 5. Light eating day every Thursday.
> 6. Consistently send in my WI every Friday.
> 
> I am up almost 5 pounds after careless Holiday eating so I need to get that off first and then move on to losing new pounds.
> 
> Good luck everyone - we can do this  Just like kathy says, "Never give up!!!"[/QUOTE
> 
> DS is a Star Scout and has his eye on that Eagle badge.  Our troop has been very successful over the past 2 years getting the boys there.  I think we have had 12 boys achieve Eagle.
> 
> 
> 
> StephMK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Team Donald!!
> 
> I need to learn how to multi-quote in the same thread & will work on that later today.
> 
> 
> Janis - thanks for leading! Looking forward to a successful challenge!
> 
> LOL LuvPoohandcompany - I felt the same way - how can I remove something to bring that number down! Oh well, hopefully it will be the last time seeing that number on the scale.
> 
> Jen - good luck on the race!
> 
> Sandy - what do you eat w/quinoa? My family is not very adventurous but I hope to incorporate some new foods this year.
> 
> Rose - you look fabulous - thanks for posting pics -very inspirational!
> 
> Ashley - you are beautiful!!
> 
> Laura - what type of exercises does Bob do on the BL workout you have?
> 
> donac - why is your son heading there? Sounds like an adventure!
> 
> Kathy - like your motto - great idea!
> 
> Jill - when do you head back to school? LOL on the cookies, glad ours are finally gone.
> 
> Hoosier -that dinner sounds great. I like your #2 action - slip ups don't have to ruin everything - good reminder!
> 
> Settinsail - I have a few holiday pounds to lose too before hitting the long term pounds.  That's great your DS is still in Scouts, mine is 9 and hope he continues.
> 
> I fell down about half a flight of steps last night so I'm a little sore this am. I was not drinking or anything exciting, just stupid slipping.  I will figure out some form of exercise though to get on track. I weighed & will pm that next. I plan to WIN and will take measurements at some point today & get DD to take before pics.
> 
> Action plan -
> 
> 1) Write down everything I eat
> 2) Drink at least 60 oz of water every day
> 3) Turn in my number every week,  no matter what
> 4) Go to the Y at least 3 times a week (hopefully more)
> 5) Try one new low fat recipe a week
> 6) Post often to stay motivated!
> 7) Participate in at least half of the challenges (hopefully more)
> 8) Figure out some kind of reward for when I successfully finish challenge in May
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great start to 2012!
> 
> Stephanie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you recover quickly from your fall.  You have a great plan in place.
> 
> Janis
Click to expand...


----------



## buzz5985

GoofyPredsFan said:


> Happy New Year Team Donald!!
> So, some things I plan to do are:
> 1.  Be more active every day
> 2.  Try to eat a salad most days for either lunch or dinner
> 3.  Include my family in the fun!
> 4.  Follow all the tips and challenges on here
> 
> I'm feeling so hopeful and excited for a great year here!  --Lynda



Great Plan!!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi Janis and thank you so much for being our host again.:
> Hi Emily Married life definitely does that too you.  Good luck on getting off the unwanted pounds.  I will be cheering you on!:
> 
> Hi Sue,  Thank you so much for being our weight keeper again.  You do such a great job
> Sorry to hear about all the trouble you have had.  Running is very hard on the legs.  Make sure you have proper foot wear before starting up again.  There are lots of ladies on here who can offer you advice on shoes/injuries/etc. if you need it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that sounds like a great trip and I bet its been so hard not to tell her whats in the plans.  Good luck on your weight loss journey.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great goal to have.  Mine has gotten very tight over the years too.  I still can get it on but it is not very comfortable.  Good luck on your journey to a healthier you.
> 
> 
> 
> You are gorgeous.  We are just about the same weight and looking at your ticker we have the same ending goal.  When I lost my weight a year ago I took a pic every month and it is very motivating to see the changes you make.
> 
> 
> 
> My Plan is:
> 
> Submit my weight weekly
> Submit my inches quarterly
> Follow the HH
> No Fast Food (places with drive thru's)
> No Diet Coke
> Running 3x week- train for a half marathon
> Zumba or other exercise 3x week.
> Tracking my food and exercise in my fitness pal.
> Take monthy pics of myself again.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lynda, Glad to have you on our team.
> 
> 
> 
> I was cracking up at your scale storyOur road to getting healthy is a journey not a race so your right not to panic about the length of time it takes you.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet DS is excited to start his trip.  How are you feeling about it?  Nervous?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sandy!  Glad to have you on our team.  Im sure we would love to hear about any new good tasting whole foods you learn about or find.
> 
> 
> 
> Michael is such a hoot.  Glad you didnt miss the ball drop.  I agree this is our year
> 
> 
> Hello from the opposite side of the state where we will be cheering for the Eagles today for no reason other than thats what us Eagles fans do.  Good job on not gaining too much between the challenges.  Have a great time away today.
> 
> 
> 
> HI Shawn!!!  Thats right we will NEVER give up!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh No not a great way to start off the year.  Glad you didnt get injured and i hope the soreness goes away quickly.
> 
> **********************************************************
> 
> Happy New Year Team Donald!!!!!
> 
> In case you didnt read my first intro heres another one:
> 
> I am Lindsay.  I will be turning 33 on 1/18.  I have been married for 8 years and I have two boys ages 7 and 4.  I work fulltime as a practice Manager of a pediatricians office that I have worked at since I was 17.
> 
> I never had a weight issue until I graduated high school.  Throught middle/high school I was very active and played sports.  In high school I was a 3 sport varsity letter winner.  I never had to worry about what I ate because I was constantly burning calories.  After graduating I gained some weight in college but lost it all again shortly before I turned 21.  Then the partying came and I packed on some extra lbs, Met my dh and lost all of it before our wedding.  Then I got pregnant and after DS1 lost just about all of the weight except 10lbs.  After DS2 I have just gained and twice lost about half of what I needed to but only to gain it back again.
> 
> I have done many of the challenges now and met some really great ladies.  I have run 2 half marathons and many 5K's and I am starting to train again from scratch to run a half on 4/29th.  I am very goal oriented so when I complete my goals I tend to get lazy.  I think I have just realized I always need some kind of goal that will challenge me.
> 
> I sent my weight to Sue this morning and I was actually up 3lbs from yesterday so I know I had way to much salt over the past day or so.  I am really hoping for a good loss this week to get me started.  I have my water next to me and so far I have been right on plan.
> 
> Shortly I will head to my nana's for New Year's Dinner.  She has pork tenderloin, saurekraut, mash potatoes, and veggies.  I can definitely pick and choose a good meal to fit into my calories I have available.
> 
> My exercise for the day will be dance central 2 on kinect for 20 minutes.
> 
> Have a great day today and HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!! WE CAN DO THIS



Happy New Year to you too!!!



linnell said:


> You can use qunioa in anything you would use white rice for, it is a grain just like rice. I buy it in th bulk section,  it is a lot cheaper. It is so yummy.
> 
> My action plan is to
> 
> 1) Workout plan - Monday/Wednesday cardio/weights  Thurday - group personal training, Saturday yoga
> 2) Eat whole grains, no processed foods, limit sugar as much as possible
> 3) No more soda. I'm down to one a day, but starting now, no more.
> 4) Post here and be accountable. Complete the challenges.



Thanks for the info on qunioa.  I like your plan.  



trinaweena said:


> Hello everyone! I'm here to introduce myself! My name is Trina and I'm 25 years old.  I'm a dog trainer at Petsmart, which I'm starting part time in January because I'm going back to school full time! I just graduated with a two year degree (took 7 years) in liberal arts and now I will be going back to school majoring in history and secondary education, minoring in spanish.  I have about three years left of school.  I've been with my boyfriend for almost 4 years, and he is also trying to finish up school.  Sometimes we feel a little behind, because we've been in this relationship for four years but don't have the money to move in together because were both in school.  I'm pretty sure he's the one however, and we're happy waiting until we are financially secure to move to the next level.  My "kids" are 4 dogs, 2 cats and some fish.
> 
> My weight loss journey started last may when I hit a major low in my life.  I was over 165lbs, and no feeling comfortable in my own skin.  I was very depressed and just not not in a good place.  I found the biggest loser thread and joined and found a great group of people.  I learned so much about healthy eating and good habits that I'm happy to say have really stuck with me and i've felt so much better about myself.  I've lost 21lbs since may and am now down to 143.  I also started running which I LOVE but am unable to do right now.  I have not run since thanksgiving and have not been tracking calories since then either.  I have hip bursitas and problems with my IT Band and am under strict orders not to run.  I stopped going to the gym when school got to be too overwhelming but im ready to get back into it, and back into running when my ortho and PT clear me for it.
> 
> I also suffer from chornic insomniac, fibro, anxiety and depression, and Chrons disease.  Very often I just don't feel good, I try not to let it get me down but sometimes it does.  Since eating healthier I've felt much better.
> 
> For this challenege, I really feel like i'm hitting the home stretch. I have 18lbs to go before I hit my goal of 125.  I would also like to really tone up because we have a cruise in may, and also my 25th trip to disney world, and my best friend is getting married in september and im in the wedding party with a bunch of skinny minnies.  Yes, I want to look awesome, I'm vain and i'm not afraid of that.  Right now, although I feel better about myself, I still wouldn't feel comfortable in a bikini.  My stomach is the bane of my exsistance, I literally walk around with it sucked in all the time and just in general hate it. I'd like to find some ab workouts that don't bore me that will help tone up my stomach.  I'd also like to get more into strength training, but I find it very confusing.
> 
> I need to focus on my water intake, planning excersice (what little i can do), stop making excuses, time management, and most importantly, counting calories again. I use myfitnesspal which i love but ive really stopped and I want to start again.
> 
> I hope to be more involved this challenege and get to know everyone and be very active, I like to chat when i remember so I'm going to make more of an effort with everything.  I'm more than happy to be friends with people on facebook and twitter as well, you can find me as trinaweena on twitter and here http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=505037454 on face book
> 
> I'd like to share some pictures as well. One of my biggest problems during this weight loss journey is that i dont look over weight.  People actually get angry at me when i tell them i want to loose 18 more pounds.  But I know my body, I know where the weight is and I know what I'm going to be comfortable in.
> 
> this is me last year before i started trying to lose weight
> [I'm also obsessed with TV and the internet, I write for a few websites, mostly doing freelance tv reviews and such, so I watch a lot of shows and I'm very much a nerd.



You look great - did you like Boston??



SettinSail said:


> Lindsay, I am glad to read your Nana is still here.   Earlier I posted about her, I thought that was the grandma you lost recently but it must be your other grandma.  Well, this is not coming out right, but I hope you know what I meanI'm also glad you commented about Kathy's story about Michael waking her up - somehow I missed that the first time I read this morning - HILARIOUS   Kathy, Maybe you will win some $$$ from that videoSteph, sorry about your fall and hope you are feeling less sore soon.  We enjoy quinoa in place of any dish you would use rice in, like a bean and rice dish or a rice and veggie salad, etc.  It's not very good on its own, IMO.  I usually google for a recipe with black beans, corn, lime juice, cilantro and quinoa.  Delicious!
> 
> Pooh, I am curious if you typically would weigh yourself in pounds or kilograms?  I know people in England use stones.   Just curious
> 
> I have taken down all the Christmas decorations and have them consolidated in 2 rooms.  It seemed to go much faster this year for some reason.  Now comes the hard part of wrapping them all up and getting them back in the storage boxes and back in the attic.  DH actually did not want to bring down my largest storage box, he asked that I take everything that goes into that box into the attic (several trips).  I said NO WAY!!
> 
> I had an ingenous idea and put a hook over each door leading into the kitchen eating area. There are 2 doors side by side that open up into that area.  DH & DS never make it all the way to the coat closet and they just throw their jackets down over the chairs, drives me crazy!   I went over the new hooks carefully, showed them which one was theirs and asked that all coats and scarves, etc be hung up there instead of thrown over the chairs.
> They seemed very onboard and thought it was a good idea
> Already feeling more organized this year
> 
> Well, enough of a break, back to packing ornaments.....



What is it with males and coats??  or backpacks?? or sports equipment.  Drives me crazy.



6Smiles said:


> Happy New Year Team Donald!
> 
> Hi   I'm Kris married for over 17 years and mother of 4 DD's 7, 10, 14 and 16 and will be turning the big 40 this year. I start nursing school on the 10th of January and will be attaining my Bachelor's degree over the next 20 months.
> 
> I already submitted my weigh in and realized I have toppled over 200 pounds for the first time in my life at 208.8.  I've had a good cry and now am ready to get to work. My goal weight is 135 and while weight is important I am thinking that in this challenge my goals will center on developing good lifelong habits and making healthier decisions. Taking several nutrition courses has taught me what to do and not to do, though application of this knowledge is where I seem to stumble. I have a bad habit of skipping meals and then overindulging at dinner - so eating consistently is one of my goals.
> 
> My Action Plan:
> 
> 1. Drink 72oz of water daily
> 2. Eat 3 meals and 2 snacks a day (no seconds)
> 3. 30 minutes of exercise daily
> 4. PM my weight each Friday.
> 5. Participate in HH each week.
> 6. Participate in WIN.
> 
> Life is a journey and the only way to make it through is to put one foot in front of the other.  Today is the first step to a healthier Team Donald.



Now there is a quote if I ever saw one - Love It.  



akhaloha said:


> QOTD - January 1, 2012 - What action plan do you have in place to help you to achieve your goals for this challenge??
> 
> Happy New Year Team Donald!
> 
> 1.  Send my weight in every week to Dvccruiser76.
> 2.  Keep my food jounal and drink all my water everyday.
> 3.  Exercise... Exercise...Exercise!
> 4.  Wear my Bodybugg everyday - it helps keep me motivated to get in my calorie burn.
> 5.  Plan my weekly menus.
> 6.  Keep a positive attitude!



Good plan in place.  Another bugg lover here.  



klmrph said:


> Happy 2012!
> 
> My goals
> 1. PM weight weekly
> 2. Participate in HH
> 3. Start a consistent exercise routine
> 4. Journal food intake
> 5. Plan meals and cook on my days off and shorter days (I work some 12 hour days)
> 6. Limit myself to one Dt. Coke per day and drink lots of water



Good Plan!!



belledreamer said:


> buzz5985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD - January 1, 2012 - What action plan do you have in place to help you to achieve your goals for this challenge??
> 
> My plans are:
> 
> 1) To drink my full 64oz of water every day
> 2) To devote at least 1 hour a day to exercising (30 minutes walking and 30 playing Just Dance 3)
> 3) To eat more fruits and veggies
> 4) To keep up with writing down how much I eat
> 5) To remember not to eat my food like a ravenous wolf...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a great plan for success!!!
> 
> 
> 
> jenanderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my action plan:
> 
> 1.  Plan meals out and stick to eating within my WW points range.  This means that I will need to measure my food.
> 
> 2.  Exercise on a regular basis.  I need to put my running training plan on the calendar and not skip the cross training activities.  I will exercise everyday.
> 
> 3.  Not let my job get in the way of my health.  I will schedule my time carefully so that I have more of a balance with work time, family time, time to work out, time for friends, time for the computer and time for relaxing.
> 
> *Janis - * I love your plan of working your way to WDW with your steps!  I have seen others do it and always think it would be a cool idea.  I might try it with my running!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Lynda!   Feel free to ask if you have questions about posting but since you have been reading on the DIS...I am sure you will pick it all up soon!    I am so glad that you came across the thread and here is to a healthy challenge for all of us!
> 
> 
> 
> Laura - I bet you will be up to 30 minutes in no time!
> 
> 
> 
> Kristina - We were planning on going to Aulani with some friends in 2013 but it is just looking like we won't go because of the cost.  I would love to visit Hawaii some day though because the beaches always look so beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> I laughed so hard at this.    Seriously as I weighed myself today I stripped down, took off all my jewelry, took out my hair clips (because we all know how much they weigh) and still was not pleased!  Oh well....at least we are all doing it and owning up to where we are at.  The only place to go from here is down!
> 
> 
> 
> Dona - Great job to get up and get your work out done right away!  With all that you have going on in the next day or so you will be busy!    Good luck getting DS off!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Sandy!    I think you have set a really good, realistic goal to get going.  With exercise and eating healthy....I am sure you will find success!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the warm wishes Kathy!  It wasn't really calm and balmy but it was good to get the 1st race of the year done!
> 
> I LOVE what you say about never giving up!  This is so totally true.  I struggle at times but giving up is NOT an option.  You did a great job of putting it into words!
> 
> 
> 
> Jill - I think it is great that you only gained 1.5 pounds during the holiday season.  It is hard when you love Christmas cookies!  Great job getting the rest of them put in the freezer for when you need that little treat!  Have a great day today!
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle - Thanks for the race wishes.  We had the cold front blowing - that is for sure!
> 
> Sounds like you have planned for your traditional dinner tonight and that is half the battle.  Enjoy the meal!
> 
> 
> 
> Shawn - Thanks for the good luck race wishes!
> 
> I bet those 5 pounds will come off quickly as we all really focus and get going on our challenge.  It is so hard to eat carefully in the holidays and I know that I have to think about that for next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie - Thanks for the race wishes!
> 
> I am so sorry to read that you fell down the steps last night!   I have done that before and it hurt so badly.  Be sure that even though you want to get your exercising in that you take it easy and don't hurt anything.  I hope you will be feeling as good as new soon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you decide to track the miles to WDW, and you run by me on the highway, give a little wave.
> 
> 
> 
> jenanderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am finally caught up!    Lots of people joining in and posting which is great!  I thought I would share a bit about my race this morning for all the runners out there.
> 
> Background Information:  I started running 2 years ago.  I have run many 1/2 marathons, 5Ks, 7Ks and 10Ks.  I have also run a mud run 2 years in a row (imagine hills covered in mud with a military style obstacle course mixed in).  I am not fast and believe that slow and stead wins the race!    DH and I ran our first full marathon in October.  I finished in 5 hours and was totally beat up when I was done.  My knees and shin splints were in a bad place at that point so I just quit for a while.  I know better - I should have dealt with the injuries and got back at it.  DH and I decided we were not done running and so we have filled the 2012 calendar with races again and I am ready to start over.
> 
> Conditions Today:  22°F with wind blowing over 20 mph (gusting in the range of 40 mph).  The wind chill temperature was 10°.  We had a couple of inches of snow yesterday but most of the course was clear.
> 
> My Outfit:  Well, I wanted to be cute in my new yellow running hoodie but my goal of staying comfortable won over.  I still wore my hoodie but had many things on that were not all matching.  I did get way too hot while running and stripped off most of the extra things by the end so I did get to enjoy my matching bright yellow fingernails!
> 
> The Run:  DH and I have run this course before (we did the 10K last year).  This year we only registered for the 5K.  There were tons of people and the start was really difficult to work our way through all the slower runners.  I really wish there was a way to tell people who plan on walking to line up further back for a 5K.  Even though I am not super fast, I hate how hard it is to get going at times.  The first mile of the course is all up and down fairly steep hills.  With the crowds and the hills, DH and I hit the first mile at 11:22.  The crowd was starting to spread out at that point and so we picked up our pace.  The rest of the course is also pretty hilly but we were able to run all the hills which made me happy.  We felt pretty good today so we really picked up the pace once we finished the steepest hills.  Towards the end I felt like I was struggling because our pace was faster then we had been running.  Our final time was 31 minutes which means our overall time was 10:00 min/miles.  I was really happy with this time and felt good about how we did.
> 
> Here is the photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, it is time for a quick nap  and then a bit of work!  Later!
> Jen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great job on the race.  Wish I was caught up on the thread - and I'm the coach.  My DH asked me if I had a new full time job on Disboards!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## buzz5985

mrsxsparrow said:


> Okay, time for a plan of action!
> 
> *1) No more soda!* I can't tell you how many times I've stopped drinking soda. I'm pretty much addicted but when I break the habit and replace with water or even unsweetened iced tea I always feel soooo much better, no matter what else I've changed/haven't changed. So that's step one.
> 
> *2) Start journaling.* I sometime keep track of what I eat online, but I prefer writing in a journal so I can put down any other information I feel is important, like cclovesdis said.
> 
> *3) Be active every day.* I do really well on days I meet with my trainer at the gym. She's awesome  I pay for one, one hour session each week, but she has me come in almost everyday for "mini" sessions. They started at half an hour, but now they're usually a full hour. But on days I don't see her I hardly ever do anything. So now I want to do something each day  even if it's just taking a short walk or playing some Wii.
> 
> *4) Know that I don't have to be perfect.* I'm definitely one of those all or nothing types. I'll be totally good for a few days, then maybe have a hamburger, and am completely off the wagon for a month. Now I want to be okay with a small slip-up, write it down, move past it, and get back on track.
> 
> *5) Keep the house  and mostly my room and the bathroom  clean and uncluttered.* Don't get me wrong, I clean. But I'm a messy person by nature. There's stuff all over my desk and clothes on my floor. I know I feel better and work better in a visually clean and uncluttered environment. So one of my main goals is to keep my life uncluttered.
> 
> Okay, so I just have to say, I'm pretty proud of my weight this week. It's a scary number, but with a story attached. I started Weight Watchers again a few months ago. Like beginning of October. Even though I joined, I didn't change anything else I did, and I just kept gaining weight. 5 weeks ago I realized that was dumb and started really paying attention. Since then, I've only lost or maintained, no gaining. And this week, after three months of going to WW, I'm FINALLY under the weight I originally started at
> 
> *jenanderson*  Congrats on your race!! A 31 minute 5k and 5 hour marathon are so not slow! As someone who finished her last half marathon is just under four hours (Who, me? ) I think you're pretty gosh darn amazing



Being happy with your accomplishments will keep you going!!!  Congrats.



Scraggy said:


> Hi!  I just got assigned to Team Donald, and I caught up on reading all the threads.
> 
> My name is Elizabeth. I'm 42.  I've been married for 22 years. We have an 18 year old son.
> 
> I'm overweight and want to lose 50 pounds.  I started my weight loss on 12/31. I had planned to start on 1/1, but woke up on 12/31 knowing I had to start that day.
> 
> I wear a 1x in clothes. I am embarrassed of my size. My pics from our last Disney trip shows me being wider than Daisy Duck (no lie). My double chin really, really showed.  All my fault though for making poor food choices.
> 
> I have 3 bulging discs in my lower back. I have MS. My husband has Parkinson's disease. We are both still very active. I guess I just felt like things were too much and turned to food. I put on weight very quickly.
> 
> Here is what I've eaten today..
> 
> B: 1/2 cup of quick cooking oats cooked with 1 c. of water and then 1 packet of Splenda on it
> S: Chobani raspberry yogurt
> L: Cream of chicken soup
> S: Cheddar cheese with mustard on the side to dip it in
> D: Green leaf lettuce, spinach, chicken, chick peas, cheddar cheese, cottage cheese and french dressing
> 
> I know that this is probably bad, but it's better than what I was eating before. I don't really like meat.  I'm definitely a sugar and carb addict.
> 
> I'll pm my weight. I'll weigh in a little bit, then weigh in each Friday.
> 
> Anyway, glad to be here.



We are all a work in progress, and need to take it just one day at a time.



Disneyluvr said:


> Hi there! My name is Donna and I'm also a teacher (kindergarten) and ready to loose this weight! I will turn 42 next week, I have been married to DH for almost 18 yrs and I have 2 teenagers, DS almost 17 and DD almost 15 (they both have b-days in Feb)
> 
> I joined the Biggest Loser challenge last year but ended up quitting because it all got too confusing and overwhelming for me! But I'm gonna try again with NO EXCUSES! I really need accountability and someone to push and motivate me and call me out!!
> 
> I would like to loose 30 lbs during this challenge.  If I meet that goal my mom will pay for me to go to Disneyland with her, my DD and my 4 yr old niece! (they're taking a G-ma/G-DD trip)
> 
> I'm excited to get to know you all and help each other on this journey to a new healthier life!



Don't let it overwhelm you.  If you can't read every page, try to skim.  Just remember we are all here cheering you on!!!



mom2maggie said:


> Hi!  I'm Kristi, and this is my first BL challenge here.  I've been at this a while, though...it feels like forever!  I have been overweight since elementary school.  Shortly after my dad died (he was 44, I was 20) I decided I was done and began eating right and exercising - and lost 110lbs in a year.  Woo!  And then I met my husband and got married and pregnant and yadda, yadda, yadda - gained it all back.  Plus some.  I struggled with secondary infertility, and after finally having my 2nd daughter decided I needed to fix me!  I was 302lbs (eeeek!) and so sick of being overweight.  So in May 2010, I started eating right, exercising, and in a year I lost 120lbs!  I was thrilled - and then my depression kicked in, and I had a bit of a bad spell...and since July 2011, I've gained back 40lbs.  I'm SO upset with myself, but am determined now to get it back in control.  I've done it before, I'll do it again!
> I love working out (when I'm not hiding myself away in my house because of my depression), and my normal schedule was 5-6 times a week, 60-120 minutes a day.  I'm trying to ease my way back into my workout routine which is Turbokick, Zumba, Hip Hop Hustle - lots of group exercise classes and strength classes too.  I need to add in my strength training.  I track my foods on livestrong.com and it has worked for me in the past, so I started back with it again today.  I drink a lot of water, but lately I'd been drinking a lot of soda - I'm cutting that out!
> 
> *QOTD - January 1, 2012 - What action plan do you have in place to help you to achieve your goals for this challenge??*
> 
> 1. Track food daily
> 2. Get back into my exercise routine
> 3. drink water, not soda!
> 4. Give myself a freaking break!  No one is perfect, no one will have a perfect day, and its totally okay if I don't!
> 5. be more active in the house, getting stuff organized.  I don't snack as much when I'm busy.
> 
> That's me in a nutshell.  Thanks for letting me join in!  I'm hoping to get back down under 200lbs by May - which is 23lbs.



You will find a very supportive and encouraging group here.  Great action plan.  I need to work on number 4 too!!!




Scraggy said:


> I wanted to post something I did.  I knew I had to lose weight. I had a 2011 unused hardcover desk calendar.  I decided to turn it into a weight loss journal. I used a combination of white out and white file folder labels to cover all the dates. I then wrote in all the new dates for 2012. I worked about an hour while watching tv each night, and I finished it in about a week.  I added my own scrapbooking stickers.
> 
> Edited because I resized my photos in photobucket but they are still HUGE. Fixed it.. I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my recycled journal cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my starting page. I have room for some writing. It was worth all that work to make it into a 2012 book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot of room for journaling and some little pockets in case I want to keep anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my fatter than Daisy photo from October 2011 in Epcot. Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me, my husband and my dog on Christmas day. Hope to lose those chins.



Love the journal you made!!!  Great pictures - and I beg to differ - you are not wider than Daisy!!!  Your dog is adorable.  



Disneyluvr said:


> QOTD - January 1, 2012 - What action plan do you have in place to help you to achieve your goals for this challenge??
> 
> 1. Journal, journal, journal! Food, exercise and feelings!
> 2. start exercising, anything is better than nothing!
> 3. Stay within my WW points daily
> 4. Don't let one slip-up be the gateway to many more!



I think we have seen #4 on a lot of the Action Plans.  We forgive other's so easily - why are we so tough on ourselves??  

Janis


----------



## buzz5985

MaryPoppins;43597843 said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have read everything (I think ) and I'm glad to be on your team.  There are a lot of motivated people on this thread and it is making me motivated too!
> 
> Please bear with me ... I have read the posts and I'm trying to organize all the information. Go team Donald!
> 
> QOTD - January 1, 2012 - What action plan do you have in place to help you to achieve your goals for this challenge??
> 
> 1.  Post on My Fitness Pal (Thank you for this suggestion!  It is a great site!)
> 2.  Drink 64oz of water a day.
> 3.  Exercise daily!  Even if it is only 20 minutes.  I have been running off and on for about a year and have grown to like it.
> 4.  Post on the board.
> 5.  Pack salads for lunch.
> 
> ... and a Happy New Year everyone.  I have a feeling 2012 is going to be great!



Great Plan.  Happy New Year to you too!!!



#1hoosierfan said:


> The battery went out on the scale last week, and I bought another one at Walmart yesterday..... It was the wrong size.   Made a trip to Meijer today so that I could pm my beginning weight.  Then tonight I went looking for my tape measure and can't find it ANYWHERE .  It is cold outside tonight, and the wind is howling, so I hope it is ok to get those in in a few days when I make it back to the store.....
> 
> I had a good beginning day, diet wise, and drank all of my water.  Beginning p90x tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great evening!



We will take your weights and measures when you can get them to us.  The minute you buy a new tape mesure - you know the other one will turn up!!!
Good luck with P90x!!!



cjdj4 said:


> Yay Team Donald! Not sure my exact weight right now because we not have a scale. But, I think it's about 50#s over where I want to be. I will get to a scale (or buy one) tomorrow. I am married for almost 10 years, I am a teacher also( ), and I have an 8 year old DD.
> 
> I have struggled with 30-50 extra #s since DD was born. I have been to lifetime and back 2 times with WW. Both times I stopped attending as soon as I reach my goal weight. The second time I swore I would keep going Now here I am again +50#s. This time I want to get to my REAL goal weight. I will turn 40 in Sept. I want to be in the 140s by 40!.
> 
> I am a runner and I stopped running right after I completed the Princess Half last Feb. That is when the weight really jumped on me. Before that I was maybe only 20#s overweight. I have not been running and I've been stress eating all of 2011. Yeah, that explains why a lady asked me last week if I was expecting
> 
> Anyway, I am excited to have an easy and accountable way to be a loser. I am looking forward to getting to know everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Jenn who is also teacher! Cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! There sure are a lot of teachers! I love this smiley  and I finally have an excuse to use it twice in the same post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I read at least 1 more person is turning 40 this year. Sorry, if I missed someone. You can add me to that list, too!
> 
> 
> 
> I am addicted to soda!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a better man than me! I'm not sure I could keep up )
> 
> 
> 
> OK to answer the QOTD:
> 
> My Action Plan:
> 
> 1. Drink 64oz of water daily.
> 2. PM my weight each Friday.
> 3. 30 minutes of exercise daily.
> 4. Go grocery shopping for healthy foods.
> 5. Participate in HH each week.
> 6. Participate in WIN.
> 7. Buy a scale ASAP.



hmmmmmm, all these teachers, I am getting nervous.    My palms are sweating, worried about grammer, spelling, etc.  



frndshpcptn said:


> Hello everyone!
> My name is Joslyn and my goal is to lose 22 pounds during this year.  I am 33 and work in event planning. No kids, but I do have an adorable puppy!  I work long hours and feel guilty leaving my puppy home alone, which has contributed to my non-gym going ove the past year.  I rush home after work to spend time with her...
> 
> I am not happy with my fitness level, I get winded way too easily.
> 
> I am gluten free, and don't eat romaine lettuce (or any lettuce other than iceberg, which makes salad a challenge). My eating habits tend to be carb heavy and filled with sugar. It is not great.
> 
> My goals are:
> 1.  Eat more vegetables
> 2.  Eat more whole foods
> 3.  Exercise.  I signed up for a kickboxing class that starts Tuesday
> 
> Looking forward to the challenge!



Great plan.  Do you like baby spinach??  that could be a great replacement for lettuce in a salad.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> You are such a smart girl to wait until you both are finished with school and are financially ready to move on.  You both will be so happy that you waited.
> 
> You look amazing and great job on the weight loss!
> 
> 
> 
> I remember reading that post now and I must have forgotten to reply back.  Yes it was my grammy not my nana and I know what you mean.  I am much closer to my nana and see her on a weekly basis.  My grammy was 98 and she lived a great life.  Still sad but knowing that we had her here for so long and she was able to see me get married and have kids makes me feel more at peace.  I am her only grandchild so I knew seeing me happy and my boys happy made her happy.
> 
> 
> 
> They always say to practice what you preach but we people in the medical field have a hard time doing that.  Hopefully having those classes will give you a good edge on how to be healthy.  Good luck with your schooling.
> 
> 
> 
> Great Job Jen!  You look great and I love the bright yellow jacket.  That was quite the chilly run today. whew.
> 
> 
> 
> Great Job!!!! Thats a good way to start off the challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to be on our team together.  Good luck with your weight loss journey.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow now that is one great reward!  These boards can get overwhelming but try to hang in there.  Once you get the hang of it you will see it is fairly easy and it does slow down a little after the first couple of weeks.  Feel free to ask questions too.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kristi- Congrats on all the weight loss up to this point.  Battling illnesses like depression are rough.  We are here for you.  Feel free to cheer, laugh, cry, and whine.  No matter what kind of mood you are in we will always be listening and will do our best to cheer you up.
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool idea.  I love the journal.
> 
> **********************************************************
> 
> I managed to complete all the HH for the day!  Well except relaxing that is still on the agenda for tonight.  I stayed on plan and am 30 hours free of soda and fast food.
> 
> My stomach is not feeling well at all.  A stomach bug is going around my family and my son just got over it.  Not sure if it is that or if I am just in withdrawl from the junk food.  I usually feel sick for a day or two after stopping the horrible eating habits.  It also could be from all the crap I ate yesterday to get it in before the new year too.  Whatever it is, its horrible and I hope by the morning I feel better.  I have alot of stuff to do tomorrow on my last day off.
> 
> Talk to you in the morning!!!!



Hope you are feeling better - that stomach bug is going around with DS friends now.



trinaweena said:


> Thank you!  I feel really proud of what I've accomplished so far.  And Yeah, I know that financial stuff is something that couples fight about a lot and i don't want to be one of those couples, living in a ****ty apartment that we both hate just for the sake of living together and not being able to afford anything. I think we will get married, and sometimes its hard for me cause im already 25 and all my friends are getting married but i know this is the right thing to do, since i literally have no money
> 
> 
> No Problem, i'm wicked forgetful, so anytime you have time!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I can't help it, I want to look sexy and fantastic. When we go on that cruise I want my boyfriend to look at the other girls on the beach, check them out, just so he can say "wow, none of you hold a candle to my girlfriend" and then he can propose (I wish)
> 
> ----
> I got a really bad stomach ache tonight, this is a problem that been happening worse and worse over the past month and especially the past week.  I'm going to my stomach doctor on wed but right now im cutting out all dairy.  im also going to talk to him about going gluten free.  Something is wrong with me, now i need to figure out what it is!  I'm sick of being so acquainted with my bathroom



Hope you come to the bottom of your stomach issues soon.  



MoonFaerie said:


> Hi everyone! I'm Nicole. I just turned 32 right before Christmas. I've been married to my high school sweetheart for 11 years now, and we have two kids, 8 & 6 (7 in 2 weeks).
> 
> I'm a student. I'm a bio/pre-med major and was planning on grad school in neuroscience. However organic chemistry is the bane of my existence, so I'm toying with the idea of switching back to math. I'm not sure what I'd do with that degree though, def. don't want to teach.
> 
> I used to be super skinny and couldn't gain weight and easily lost weight. Then I got a little older and got into a normal weight range. Then I had kids, and it was all down hill.
> 
> I did manage to lose 8 lbs last year, but that was almost all done over the summer when I didn't have to get the kids to school & I was only taking 1 class at a time. When fall classes started and DS finally started OT, it all fell apart. I could barely keep up without making time for the gym.
> 
> I REALLY want to run the Tower of Terror 10 mile in Sept. I had just about finished up the C25K last summer, so I'm restarting that. DD is also going to be my running buddy for a while. She does track in the summers, and as soon as she's old enough, she wants to join the competitive team. She was effortlessly running about 1.5 miles last summer, so I think she & I will find a 5K to do together in March or April.
> 
> 
> 
> Well first, my goals for this challenge are:
> 1. Love 27 lbs, putting my back in the overweight category
> 2. No more Mtn Dew. I'm weaning off right now (I get horrific caffeine withdrawl headaches), and I'm planning on being off caffeine completely by mid Jan or sooner.
> 3. Drink 64 oz of water or more day
> 
> - carry my water bottle with me all the time, my university has Brita refill stations
> - stairs whenever possible (last semester, it was around 200 a day I climbed )
> - workout at least 3 days per week, will up this as I go along, but I find I do better starting with a low goal I can kick butt at
> - C25K, need to find a 5K to register for for a little extra motivation
> - work on keeping my self confidence up, when it's in the crapper, I quit trying



Good luck with your running plans.  



mackeysmom said:


> Well, I bit the bullet today - put on a tank top & shorts and took pictures of myself (back, front and side) to track my progress.
> 
> The pictures are in a password protected folder on my computer and are for my eyes only for the time being.   Not sure how often I'll take new ones - every two weeks or every month maybe?
> 
> I didn't get a chance to walk or go on the eliptical today, but must have made at least 50 trips up and down the flight of stairs to the basement putting my Christmas decorations back in storage.
> 
> - Laura



Too funny!!!!  Could you imagine being on the actual BL show and be expected to get up in front of the world in your bra and panties, let it all hang out, and smile.   

Janis


----------



## buzz5985

QOTD - January 2, 2012 - Thinking back on your Action Plan for the Challenge - which will be your most difficult to accomplish??


----------



## buzz5985

buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 2, 2012 - Thinking back on your Action Plan for the Challenge - which will be your most difficult to accomplish??



My hardest will be fitting exercise into my life.  If I were to be honest - I have plenty of time - I just need to put myself first.  Put myself ahead of everyone else - I think that will be hard.  I think by posting my steps converted to miles every week - I am holding myself accountable and will get me going.

Another aspect I didnt' even consider when writing my plan - that a lot of you had on your Action Plan - was forgiving myself when I make a blunder.  So I will write down my BLT's (bites, licks and tastes!!!) and move ON!!!!

DH was a little put out tonight with me and the BL.  He mentioned that it is turning into a full time job for me.    I was trying to explain the challenge and the QOTD and he asked me what my plan was.  It really opened up conversation about my goals etc., and he told me whatever I need - he and DS would pick up the slack.  I will not hold them to it, but it's nice they offered.  

Janis


----------



## buzz5985

A little poem for your reading pleasure.  The first time I heard this poem I was in a Diet Workshop meeting back in 1980ish.  I hope you enjoy it as much as I did and still do.

*A Diet Poem *

My soul is ripped with riot 
incited by my wicked diet. 
"We Are What We Eat," said a wise old man! 
and, if that's true, I'm a garbage can. 

I want to rise and feel good that's plain! 
but at my present weight, I'll need a crane. 
So grant me strength, that I may not fall 
into the clutches of cholesterol. 

May my flesh with carrot sticks be sated, 
that my soul may be poly-unsaturated 
And show me the light, that I may bear witness 
to the President's Council on Physical Fitness. 

And at oleomargarine I'll never mutter, 
for the road to Plumpness is spread with butter. 
And cream is cursed; and cake is awful; 
and evil is hiding in every waffle. 

Mephistopheles lurks in provolone; 
the bane is in each slice of baloney, 
Fat hides in a chocolate drop, 
and sugar is in a lollipop. 

Give me this day my daily slice 
but, cut it thin and toast it twice. 
I beg upon my dimpled knees, 
deliver me from jujubees. 

And when my days of trial are done, 
and my war with malted milk is won, 
Let me stand with the model throng, 
In a shining robe--size 5-6 long. 

I can do it friend, If you'll show to me, 
the virtues of lettuce and celery. 
If you'll teach me the evil of mayonnaise, 
of pasta a la Milannaise 
potatoes a la Lyonnaise 
and crisp-fried chicken from the South. 

I pray if you love me, shut my mouth.

--Author Unknown


----------



## buzz5985

Even though there is friendly competition between Team Donald and Team Mickey - I would encourage anyone needing additional support to visit their thread also.  

Janis


----------



## buzz5985

It's not to late to PM me your WIN numbers.  Get that measuring tape out and get busy!!!

Janis


----------



## buzz5985

Sick of seeing posts by buzz5985???  

This is my competitive nature rearing it's ugly head.  I am trying to get our  thread count up.  

It has been noticed by Team Mickey that our thread count is down compared to theirs.  

So let's get chatting!!!



Janis


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 2, 2012 - Thinking back on your Action Plan for the Challenge - which will be your most difficult to accomplish??



Remembering what I'd put in my action plan was a challenge this morning I've now written it out in my wee notebook (along with everything else-HH, H2O drank, food eaten etc)

I think I will find going for that wed night swim the hardest. I know I struggle to go out on cold,wet, dark evenings when the tv is calling me to sit and be a couch potato I also know how much I love it when I actually make the effort and its so great to splash around with the kids (plus I get to spend the whole journey home "shining my halo"


----------



## mrsxsparrow

buzz5985 said:


> Sick of seeing posts by buzz5985???
> 
> This is my competitive nature rearing it's ugly head.  I am trying to get our  thread count up.
> 
> It has been noticed by Team Mickey that our thread count is down compared to theirs.
> 
> So let's get chatting!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Janis



They should know it's quality, not quantity, that counts


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

buzz5985 said:


> Sick of seeing posts by buzz5985???
> 
> This is my competitive nature rearing it's ugly head.  I am trying to get our  thread count up.
> 
> It has been noticed by Team Mickey that our thread count is down compared to theirs.
> 
> So let's get chatting!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Janis



OK in an effort to help you with that competitive nature of yours lol
Someone (I'm sorry I tried to find you but cant) asked me earlier if we normally weigh ourselves here in lbs? No-normally I use stones and lbs-so I weigh 11st 13lb which is 167lbs in your language
Just let it be noted this is before any eyebrow plucking/nail trimming or haircutting


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

buzz5985 said:


> A little poem for your reading pleasure.  The first time I heard this poem I was in a Diet Workshop meeting back in 1980ish.  I hope you enjoy it as much as I did and still do.
> 
> *A Diet Poem *
> 
> My soul is ripped with riot
> incited by my wicked diet.
> "We Are What We Eat," said a wise old man!
> and, if that's true, I'm a garbage can.
> 
> I want to rise and feel good that's plain!
> but at my present weight, I'll need a crane.
> So grant me strength, that I may not fall
> into the clutches of cholesterol.
> 
> May my flesh with carrot sticks be sated,
> that my soul may be poly-unsaturated
> And show me the light, that I may bear witness
> to the President's Council on Physical Fitness.
> 
> And at oleomargarine I'll never mutter,
> for the road to Plumpness is spread with butter.
> And cream is cursed; and cake is awful;
> and evil is hiding in every waffle.
> 
> Mephistopheles lurks in provolone;
> the bane is in each slice of baloney,
> Fat hides in a chocolate drop,
> and sugar is in a lollipop.
> 
> Give me this day my daily slice
> but, cut it thin and toast it twice.
> I beg upon my dimpled knees,
> deliver me from jujubees.
> 
> And when my days of trial are done,
> and my war with malted milk is won,
> Let me stand with the model throng,
> In a shining robe--size 5-6 long.
> 
> I can do it friend, If you'll show to me,
> the virtues of lettuce and celery.
> If you'll teach me the evil of mayonnaise,
> of pasta a la Milannaise
> potatoes a la Lyonnaise
> and crisp-fried chicken from the South.
> 
> I pray if you love me, shut my mouth.
> 
> --Author Unknown



love this


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Just wondering if everyones goals are weight orientated? I mean I know we all want to lose but 1 of the reasons I want to lose is that I'd love to wear a t-shirt this summer and feel good in it  Its been sooooooooo long since I felt good in summer clothes so that's 1 of my main reasons for wanting to lose weight
To help motivate me I'm going to put £2 in a jar for every 1lb I lose. That way I will be able to buy some t-shirts when I get to my goal (notice all that positive thinking lol).
I'd love to hear what goals you guys have or what motivates you to lose weight?

And if this helps us catch up on Team Mickey (and therefore help Janis feed that competitive spirit of hers) then so be it


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

okj Janis I've tried my best to get us caught up but I really have to go get some housework done now

Look forward to chatting with you all again tomorrow


----------



## 6Smiles

Good morning Team Donald



buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 2, 2012 - Thinking back on your Action Plan for the Challenge - which will be your most difficult to accomplish??



Making myself get up and move for thirty minutes a day will be the most challenging for me.


----------



## mikamah

buzz5985 said:


> hmmmmmm, all these teachers, I am getting nervous.    My palms are sweating, worried about grammer, spelling, etc.


 

Very cool to see so many teachers here.  Thank you all, and god bless you for the job you do each day to shape our childrens lives. 



buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 2, 2012 - Thinking back on your Action Plan for the Challenge - which will be your most difficult to accomplish??


Definitely tracking my food is what I tend to slow down on and drop off completely.  I did not eat as well as I would have liked yesterday, but I did track every ugly bite, and got my exercise in and drank my water.  I got called into work and dropped ds at my brothers and when I walked in his house, he just put out chinese food, and before I even thought, I had eaten a crab rangoon and a chicken finger.  My habits the past few weeks have been bad.  It's been great having so much time off, but I'm looking forward to getting back to the school/work routine, and know that helps me be more organized with my meal planning.  



buzz5985 said:


> DH was a little put out tonight with me and the BL.  He mentioned that it is turning into a full time job for me.    I was trying to explain the challenge and the QOTD and he asked me what my plan was.  It really opened up conversation about my goals etc., and he told me whatever I need - he and DS would pick up the slack.  I will not hold them to it, but it's nice they offered.
> 
> Janis


That's so nice they want to help you when they can.  Even if you don't hold them to it, remind them if they give you a hard time about the amount of time you're on the computer.  



luvpoohandcompany said:


> OK in an effort to help you with that competitive nature of yours lol
> Someone (I'm sorry I tried to find you but cant) asked me earlier if we normally weigh ourselves here in lbs? No-normally I use stones and lbs-so I weigh 11st 13lb which is 167lbs in your language
> Just let it be noted this is before any eyebrow plucking/nail trimming or haircutting






luvpoohandcompany said:


> Just wondering if everyones goals are weight orientated? I mean I know we all want to lose but 1 of the reasons I want to lose is that I'd love to wear a t-shirt this summer and feel good in it  Its been sooooooooo long since I felt good in summer clothes so that's 1 of my main reasons for wanting to lose weight
> To help motivate me I'm going to put £2 in a jar for every 1lb I lose. That way I will be able to buy some t-shirts when I get to my goal (notice all that positive thinking lol).
> I'd love to hear what goals you guys have or what motivates you to lose weight?


I'd say my overall goal is health oriented, eating better and being more active, but I know by doing that I will lose the weight.  I know, because I've done it before.  I have 2 numbers in my head, 199, about 12 pounds away, and I am determined to reach that goal this challenge, and my next one is 181 when I will be just over weight and not obese.  I have a variety of clothes in my closet, a few 16s that just fit, and a lot more 14s that fit me briefly a few years ago, including a lot of capris that i wore on a disney trip so I would love to be able to get into the bigger 14s this challenge.   I wear scrubs for work, so I don't have too many other clothes, and have put off buying more in this size for the past year thinking I'll go down, so I have a limited wardrobe.  I like your idea of putting money away for every pound you lose.  

Nice job getting the post counts up ladies.  I'll have to work on that too. 

Time to walk the dog.  Hope many of you have today off too!!


----------



## mikamah

forgot to say Congrats to *Jen * on  your race yesterday!!  30 min miles is amazing just getting back out there too, and in that freezing weather.  brrrr.


----------



## mikamah

And big Hugs to those feeling under the weather.

I hope you are all feeling better soon. 

I know I could have just edited my prior post, but feeling the need to contribute to the shameless increasing of our post counts.


----------



## MoonFaerie

buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 2, 2012 - Thinking back on your Action Plan for the Challenge - which will be your most difficult to accomplish??



Umm, for this first little bit the no soda part. Today's my last day at 9oz, tomorrow I'm bumping down to 6oz. then in 3-4 days it's down to 3 oz before I'm done. Typically I bought cans because it was easier to limit my intake to that one can per day. With this weaning, I bought a 2 liter to last be until I'm done. (Correction: DH bought it for me. I was going to buy 24 oz bottles as needed.) Last night I _really_ wanted to get another glass. I didn't though. I made myself some of my favorite caffeine free hot tea. No caffeine, no calories, it basically counts as water, right? 

After school starts back though, it'll be fitting in eating and exercising. (I have a bad habit of forgetting to eat when things get really busy. ) A typical day last semester for me:
5 AM - get up, shower, eat, finish up any last minute homework
get the kids up and ready, drive them to school (no bus option)
hurry off to campus for school myself
classes all day with maybe a 1-2 hour break to hit the library and get as much homework done as possible
hurry back to the kids' school to pick them up
homework with the kids, cook dinner, dishes, laundry, etc
basketball/track/etc practice for DD
home again, get the kids cleaned up and ready for bed
By now it's 8 PM, and I still have to finish any homework

IMO, my options to fit in exercise are:
wake up earlier - I'll be honest, not gonna happen (I am NOT a morning person)
at school, on the days I have a 2 hr break (1 hr isn't enough time, campus is huge & the rec center is on the far side away from the classes, but we do have a nice gym)
evenings - will prob win, on the days DD doesn't have any sports (how did I give birth to such an athletic child? True story - when I was 3ish, my mom put my in gymnastics because I was so uncoordinated that I was falling on my face all the time & my front teeth were turning black. I'm still not super coordinated, but I can fall without hurting myself 99% of the time now), I can take the kids to the park and run. On the days she does, I can get in 30-45 mins after I put them to bed. I'm toying with the idea of buying an elliptical. I can either watch tv while on it or have my study notes in front of me.


----------



## #1hoosierfan

buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 2, 2012 - Thinking back on your Action Plan for the Challenge - which will be your most difficult to accomplish??



Without a doubt, the exercise portion.  I have a REALLY hard taking time for myself and away from the boys.  When I was doing c25k, I would leave work as soon as  I could a few days a week, and then either go run or go to the Y.  I felt sooooo  guilty leaving the boys at daycare that extra hour.  

This semester I am going to have a student teacher.  I know that I will need to spend *at least *a half hour after school each day going over lesson plans and debriefing with her. I don't want to add another hour on top of that.  I could get up and run in the morning.... but I just know that is not going to happen.  I would have to get up at 5.... and... well.... no. 

Sooo, that is why I chose P90x.  I have had several friends have success it.  I figure I can pop that in in the afternoon when I get home and the boys can be playing.  

I still LOATHE  exercise, however... in any form... so this will be a struggle for me.


----------



## MoonFaerie

luvpoohandcompany said:


> Just wondering if everyones goals are weight orientated? I mean I know we all want to lose but 1 of the reasons I want to lose is that I'd love to wear a t-shirt this summer and feel good in it  Its been sooooooooo long since I felt good in summer clothes so that's 1 of my main reasons for wanting to lose weight
> To help motivate me I'm going to put £2 in a jar for every 1lb I lose. That way I will be able to buy some t-shirts when I get to my goal (notice all that positive thinking lol).
> I'd love to hear what goals you guys have or what motivates you to lose weight?
> 
> And if this helps us catch up on Team Mickey (and therefore help Janis feed that competitive spirit of hers) then so be it



Mine is weight oriented. Mostly I don't like being fat. I miss being skinny. I wasn't one of those teens that thought I was fat or didn't like the way I looked. When we go back to Disney in Dec, we'll be there for my birthday. I want to go back to V&A, and I want to be able to pick out some sexy little dress to wear. Maybe I'll steal your idea and set money aside with my losses. If I lose 1 lb per week on average all year, it'll put be at the top of my goal range, 1.5 lbs per week will put me at the bottom of my goal range. Totally reasonable, I think. I'm going to go with $3 per lb lost. Nice dresses are pricey, and I could get shoes/accessories with any leftover.


----------



## Disneyluvr

Good Morning Team Donald!! Last day of my Christmas break, back to school tomorrow!

QOTD - January 2, 2012 - Thinking back on your Action Plan for the Challenge - which will be your most difficult to accomplish??

I would have to say it's gonna be the exercising! I get up for work at 4:30am, commute an hour, work all day, commute an hour home, get DD from cheer practice, make dinner, shower and get ready for bed! I'm usually so tired by the time we finish dinner I just want to watch TV and go to bed, so forcing myself to get some exercise in will be tough!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

trinaweena said:


> I got a really bad stomach ache tonight, this is a problem that been happening worse and worse over the past month and especially the past week.  I'm going to my stomach doctor on wed but right now im cutting out all dairy.  im also going to talk to him about going gluten free.  Something is wrong with me, now i need to figure out what it is!  I'm sick of being so acquainted with my bathroom



aww trina, I hope you can find the culprit of your sickness soon.  Thats no fun



MoonFaerie said:


> I'm a student. I'm a bio/pre-med major and was planning on grad school in neuroscience. However organic chemistry is the bane of my existence, so I'm toying with the idea of switching back to math. I'm not sure what I'd do with that degree though, def. don't want to teach.



Wow doing this with two young kiddos, thats amazing!!!!  I give you lots of credit



mackeysmom said:


> Well, I bit the bullet today - put on a tank top & shorts and took pictures of myself (back, front and side) to track my progress.



I did the same thing last night and I am completely disgusted but have chosen to remain positive about it.  Dont worry soon enough we will be seeing better pictures and will not feel as embarressed about the current ones because we will have fixed the problems.



buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 2, 2012 - Thinking back on your Action Plan for the Challenge - which will be your most difficult to accomplish??



Definitely no soda or fast food.  It has become my life lately and I live within 2 min of just about every fast food place that there is.  I am not kidding we have everything all around the corner.  Taco bell, dairy queen, wendy's, mcdonalds, burger king, arby's, kfc, long john silver, subway, j's steaks, pizza shop, and a gyro place.  It made it so easy to stop on the way home for dinner especially on nights that we are rushing around to do things.  It has always been my weakness but since moving to this house 5 years ago it has been detrimental to my health.  I will overcome it!!!!!!!!!!!!42 hours off fast food and counting. Im focusing on small celebrations




buzz5985 said:


> DH was a little put out tonight with me and the BL.  He mentioned that it is turning into a full time job for me.    I was trying to explain the challenge and the QOTD and he asked me what my plan was.  It really opened up conversation about my goals etc., and he told me whatever I need - he and DS would pick up the slack.  I will not hold them to it, but it's nice they offered.
> 
> Janis



How sweet Janis.  It is so nice to have a good support system at home.  My dh gets a bit annoyed with how much time I spend on here to but I think overall he knows you all are helping me to be healthy and to him that is the most important thing.



buzz5985 said:


> A little poem for your reading pleasure.  The first time I heard this poem I was in a Diet Workshop meeting back in 1980ish.  I hope you enjoy it as much as I did and still do.



Very cool poem.  Thanks for sharing.



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Just wondering if everyones goals are weight orientated?



I have weight oriented goals but mainly for reasons similar to yours.  I want to feel comfortable in a bathing suit this summer when we go to the beach.  I want to feel good in a tank top and shorts this year too.  I want to be able to wear skirts to work and look cute in them.  So yes definitely have the clothing in mind too.



mikamah said:


> I wear scrubs for work, so I don't have too many other clothes, and have put off buying more in this size for the past year thinking I'll go down, so I have a limited wardrobe.  I like your idea of putting money away for every pound you lose.



I kind of am in the same boat with work clothes.  I only have 2-3 pair of pants that fit and a few tops but I refuse to buy more since I plan to loose weight the problem is I have been planning for the past 6 months.  I am really getting tired of wearing the same stuff all the time. 

**********************************************************

I was excited to wake up this morning because it is a day off with no plans other to stay home and organize.  I cant remember the last day off with no plans.  I feel alot less bloated today too so drinking the water hopefully is ridding me of all that salty water retention.  

I had breakfast which was a banana and a 1/2 of a mini bagel.  It feels so good to be back on the wagon.  I will go out for a 30min run sometime today too.

Well Im off to organize my basement.  Have a great on plan day today Team!!!!  I may check out the mickey thread first but I promise I wont post.


----------



## MoonFaerie

Anyone else have sensory issues? Sound and touch are my big trigger issues, and I loathe the feeling of sweating. It drives me insane. So far, things that I've found that help:
-tight clothes, preferably moisture wicking
-capris, rather than shorts or pants
-my hair _must_ be up in a ponytail (or the ever sexy eleventy billion tiny pigtails when it's too short for a ponytail) and I have to wear a moisture wicking headband/sweatband to keep the sweat from reaching my face. If it starts running down my face, it's all over for me.
-also, I use headphones, music helps keep me distracted


----------



## mom2maggie

2nd morning of a healthy breakfast, and already 20oz of water down!  Go me!  I'm skipping going to my normal gym classes today because today is my husband's last day of vacation (he's been off TWO WEEKS!).  I know it might seem silly, but I've SO enjoyed having so much time with him - he works too much!  So tomorrow its back at the grind at the YMCA - today I might try and squeeze in a dvd or some weights just to keep in the right frame of mind.  

Oh, and I retain water like CRAZY.  Like terrible.  So yesterday after drinking water (and lots of it) and using the bathroom a lot (I was going every 30 minutes!) I think I finally shed some of my water weight....because I woke up this morning SEVEN pounds lighter.  WHO DOES THAT?!  Seriously - and its always been like this.  I'll go through huge drops and then stay there for a while, and then another big drop.  Its like I drop weight in chunks.  

At any rate, I guess that makes my goal of getting back down under 200lbs easier!  Maybe I'll make it before my trip to Disney in 2 months?  That would be a dream!!


----------



## frndshpcptn

buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 2, 2012 - Thinking back on your Action Plan for the Challenge - which will be your most difficult to accomplish??



I think more exercise.  I work long hours and rush home at night to see my puppy (who I feel guilty for leaving all day while at the office).  I tried the morning work out, but I'm really, really not a morning person.  I'd love to do a mid-day workout, but sneaking out of the office for 1.5 hours a day would be a HUGE issue.  

Urgh,  I keep throwing up obstacles.  But I need to commit myself to this.  

I tried two new vegetables over the weekend (yellow and orange bell peppers).

I'm intrigued by the suggestion of trying baby spinach in a salad.  I've never had it, so can't say if I like it or not - but that could be my goal for the week - to try it!!

What does it taste like?  Is it sweet?  Flavorful?  Crispy?


----------



## mom2maggie

frndshpcptn said:


> I think more exercise.  I work long hours and rush home at night to see my puppy (who I feel guilty for leaving all day while at the office).  I tried the morning work out, but I'm really, really not a morning person.  I'd love to do a mid-day workout, but sneaking out of the office for 1.5 hours a day would be a HUGE issue.
> 
> Urgh,  I keep throwing up obstacles.  But I need to commit myself to this.
> 
> I tried two new vegetables over the weekend (yellow and orange bell peppers).
> 
> I'm intrigued by the suggestion of trying baby spinach in a salad.  I've never had it, so can't say if I like it or not - but that could be my goal for the week - to try it!!
> 
> What does it taste like?  Is it sweet?  Flavorful?  Crispy?



Have you ever done home exercise dvds?  I get that you dont' want to leave your baby after being gone all day, so maybe something at home would work.  When I lost weight the first time, I lost 110lbs at home without ever going to the gym, simply by using home exercise dvds.


----------



## frndshpcptn

mom2maggie said:


> Have you ever done home exercise dvds?  I get that you dont' want to leave your baby after being gone all day, so maybe something at home would work.  When I lost weight the first time, I lost 110lbs at home without ever going to the gym, simply by using home exercise dvds.



Hi-

That's amazing!  

No, I've actually never done them - but very willing to give it a try!  I just got a Playstation 3 as a holiday gift and was also considering maybe a Playstation Move fitness game.  I really like the idea of being able to workout in my apartment.

Do you have any DVD reccomendations?


----------



## mom2maggie

I had a lot of success in the beginning using Leslie Sansone "Walk Away the Pounds" dvds.  I was very overweight, and completely out of shape, and it was a great way to ease into exercise.  When it became easier, I added hand weights, and then when THAT became easier, I increased the weight.  You wouldn't think it would make that much of a difference, but it really did!


----------



## ilovefh

I haven't read the whole thread but wanted to pop in and introduce myself.  This is my first challenge.

My name is Elena and I am a middle school math teacher.  We moved here to FL a year and a half ago and we're always toying with the idea of moving back to NH.

The highest weight I have been was 251 three years ago.  When I got pregnant in August 2010 I was 235 and thankfully when I delivered in May 2011 I was 235!  I'm now down to 215, but in a perfect world I would be around 130!  During this challenge my goal is to lose 10% of my weight and be down around 194.

I had my gallbladder out a week and a half ago and I'm trying to eat low fat.  DH is also overweight as well.  He has decided to pursue the lap band surgery.  He is currently starting the insurance required 6 month Doctor supervised diet plan so this is a good time for us to do this together.  The tough part is that we have opposite schedules.  I see him Sunday mornings and some weeks I don't see him awake again until Thursday night.

The toughest part for me is going to be exercise.  I would really like to go to the gym after work but time wise it is tough.  I had a free month at the gym at Celebration Hospital (free with a $30,000 c-section )  I don't leave school until 5 (we get out at 4, later on Tuesday and Thursday because I tutor).  By the time I picked up DS from daycare, got to the gym, got him settled in child care, got my workout done, got him and arrived home it was 8pm and time for him to go to bed.  I had officially seen him awake for a total of 20 minutes that day.  I thought about going to the gym before school and I'm still toying with that idea.  At the very least I can take him for a walk when we get home.

I look forward to getting to know everyone!

ETA: One of my other goals is to run the Expedition Everest Challenge.  I'm thinking of buying a cheap used jogging stroller off craigslist.  Also, any recommendations for any exercise DVD's or Kinect games?  I could definitely do those after DS goes to bed...especially since we are getting rid of cable on Thursday!


----------



## frndshpcptn

mom2maggie said:


> I had a lot of success in the beginning using Leslie Sansone "Walk Away the Pounds" dvds.  I was very overweight, and completely out of shape, and it was a great way to ease into exercise.  When it became easier, I added hand weights, and then when THAT became easier, I increased the weight.  You wouldn't think it would make that much of a difference, but it really did!



Great - thanks!!


----------



## jenanderson

Morning Everyone!  I will go back and respond to a lot of the posts today but it will be in weird chunks because I have so many things to get done today.  Tomorrow I have to go back to work and so my list of things to do today is longer then will be humanly possible to complete!    I knew this would happen and yet I let it all go.  So today I will have to focus and getting on this thread will be my reward.

Yesterday I did not do well with what I ate (I knew I really wouldn't).  Today's plans are not all that great either but I am starting with the water and am getting ready to fill my glass for the 3rd time (32 oz down...many more to go!).  I did get my exercise done with the race yesterday.  Today I have not decided when I will exercise or what I will do but I will get something in later.  

*QOTD:  *To be honest...It is all going to be hard for me.  I always find it so hard to get going again.  Once I make it successfully through the first 10 days or so, it will all start settling into a routine.  It is not that I will be perfect but it does get easier.  I actually want to go back and re-write my goals though because I don't think I really gave it enough thought yesterday after I review them today.  

Alright, I must now go back to grading for 30 minutes.  Report cards have to be submitting tomorrow and I have a long ways to go.


----------



## jillbur

MaryPoppins;43597843 said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have read everything (I think ) and I'm glad to be on your team.  There are a lot of motivated people on this thread and it is making me motivated too!
> 
> Please bear with me ... I have read the posts and I'm trying to organize all the information. Go team Donald!
> 
> QOTD - January 1, 2012 - What action plan do you have in place to help you to achieve your goals for this challenge??
> 
> 1.  Post on My Fitness Pal (Thank you for this suggestion!  It is a great site!)
> 2.  Drink 64oz of water a day.
> 3.  Exercise daily!  Even if it is only 20 minutes.  I have been running off and on for about a year and have grown to like it.
> 4.  Post on the board.
> 5.  Pack salads for lunch.
> 
> ... and a Happy New Year everyone.  I have a feeling 2012 is going to be great!




Oh no! I quoted you and I hope you are the one that lives near Pittsburgh? Where do you live? We are about an hour away from Pittsbugh on the Ohio border near Youngstown, OH. We are also about an hour and 15 minutes from Cleveland, but hardly ever go there. We head to Pittsburgh a lot for shopping, musicals, museums, zoo, etc. My college roommate was from near Pittsburgh, too. She's from North Huntington. 




buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 2, 2012 - Thinking back on your Action Plan for the Challenge - which will be your most difficult to accomplish??



I actually think the hardest thing for me will be following HH in general. I haven't participated in HH before, so I have to get focused and have to keep track of my water intake. I hope Team Donald can kick some HH butt!!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I am a pretty competitive person and not happy about being behind Team Mickey for posts lol. I also feel bad because in the last challenge I really felt like I got to know some of their team members. I may check in on their thread once in awhile, but will also promise not to post over there!

I am off to an ok start today. I did the eliptical for 25 minutes and am cleaning today. Me and my boys go back to school tomorrow. I have to remember to iron their dress code (not a complete uniform) clothes so they're not a wrinkled mess tomorrow. It's going to be hard getting back into the groove after 12 days off. 

I am planning on going to the gym later for a circuit training class, unless the snow we are supposed to get actually shows up. We are under a winter weather advisory for 6-10 inches  But, it all just depends since it's all lake effect off Lake Erie. We are on the border of the lake effect area, so sometimes we get less and other times we get more. So I am preparing for no snow or up to 12 inches. I am really hoping for NONE!! It's in the 20s and very cold today. My kids are hoping for 12 inches so schools will be delayed tomorrow lol. I am just hoping to get to the gym!

Well, I am off to do some more laundry, iron, put the rest of the Christmas decoration away, and help DS5 build his Lego Hogwarts Castle. Why did Santa and family buy so many Legos? Oh yeah, DSs love them! Luckily Dinner is in the crock pot~French Dip Sandwiches, so I don't have to cook later...just clean up. 

I think some runners on here have inspired me to look for a race to sign up for, too. If I register, I'll get back out there and run. Although, I may not sign up for one until April when the chances of snow diminish  

Have a great day everyone! Stay focused!

Jill


----------



## linnell

I  have a DS5 as well and my house is covered in legos. There is not a  room I can go into without finding some. And now we're off to the LEGO store because we have a coupon for some free ones. 

My hardest challenge will be giving up soda, but I'm down to one a  day and am finding I don''t like the taste anymore.

For breakfast I had two eggs on sprouted grain English Muffin. But now we're going out to lunch (after the lego store). It is also my husband's last day of vacation, so tomorrow is when my routine gets back to normal. In the morning I will send DS3 off to preschool and then go to the YMCA for a workout.


----------



## MoonFaerie

frndshpcptn said:


> I'm intrigued by the suggestion of trying baby spinach in a salad.  I've never had it, so can't say if I like it or not - but that could be my goal for the week - to try it!!
> 
> What does it taste like?  Is it sweet?  Flavorful?  Crispy?



I love spinach salads, can't stand lettuce. (Leftover aversion from pregnancy ) My fave is in the summer, when all the berries are in season, to grill up some chicken, and have chicken, spinach, and fruit salad. So yummy. Strawberries, blueberries, raspberries, dried cranberries, and mandarin oranges are my faves. It doesn't need dressing at all, IMO.

Anyway, it's not sweet. I might even describe it as just a little bitter. It's def. much more flavorful that lettuce, IMO. It's not crispy.


----------



## MoonFaerie

jillbur said:


> Well, I am off to do some more laundry, iron, put the rest of the Christmas decoration away, and help DS5 build his Lego Hogwarts Castle. Why did Santa and family buy so many Legos? Oh yeah, DSs love them!



Good luck with the Legos! Of all the sets I've helped build so far, Hogwarts was one of the worst. 

We also have Legos all over the house. With an 8 yr old boy and a practically 7 yr old girl, we've got lots of big sets now. Plus all the blasted Lego games. DS is obsessed with them, and we have a billion. They have even smaller pieces.


----------



## SettinSail

Hello Donald Friends!   Today is our last day before back to work/school tomorrow.   I can not believe I did no organizing like I planned to in the 10 days I was off from work.
I am taping the Rose Bowl Parade so I can watch it faster later on 
I've done 45 mins on the elliptical and I HAVE to get out and get groceries SOON!




buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 2, 2012 - Thinking back on your Action Plan for the Challenge - which will be your most difficult to accomplish??



Consistent healthy eating is always my downfall.  I need to do a better job of planning and keep working on my resolve.  My son loves junk food and fast food and it is an ongoing battle to keep him away from it and keep myself away too!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> OK in an effort to help you with that competitive nature of yours lol
> Someone (I'm sorry I tried to find you but cant) asked me earlier if we normally weigh ourselves here in lbs? No-normally I use stones and lbs-so I weigh 11st 13lb which is 167lbs in your language
> Just let it be noted this is before any eyebrow plucking/nail trimming or haircutting



That was me, thanks for answering.  We visited Dublin Nov of 2010 and loved it.  We also went on a bus tour from Dublin to the Cliffs of Moher.  Would love to see more of Ireland someday and at a time of year when it is warmer



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Just wondering if everyones goals are weight orientated? I'd love to hear what goals you guys have or what motivates you to lose weight?



I am more motivated by health than anything.  I am close to menopausal age and I have heard that women are protected from heart disease and maybe other diseases while they are still menstruating but after menopause, women are more susceptable to heart disease.  I feel like I have just a few years left to get in good shape

Kathy, thanks for admitting your eating was not so great yesterday.  I was in the same boat.  I was only up .2 today so not too much damage, whew.  After I get some groceries in the house, I'll feel more in control.

Lindsay, enjoy your day organizing!

Jen, AWESOME job on the 5K, 31 mins, WOW.  

Kristi, you have lost ALOT of weight.   Very motivating!   Thanks for sharing your story.  I am also trying to lose some pounds I put back on right now so I know (a little) how you feel.

Janis, thanks for sharing the cute poem.  It is wonderful that your guys are there offering their support.  (I know what you mean by not counting on it)

Hello to everyone else - make it a great day !!!


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

luvpoohandcompany said:


> Just wondering if everyones goals are weight orientated? I mean I know we all want to lose but 1 of the reasons I want to lose is that I'd love to wear a t-shirt this summer and feel good in it  Its been sooooooooo long since I felt good in summer clothes so that's 1 of my main reasons for wanting to lose weight
> To help motivate me I'm going to put £2 in a jar for every 1lb I lose. That way I will be able to buy some t-shirts when I get to my goal (notice all that positive thinking lol).
> I'd love to hear what goals you guys have or what motivates you to lose weight?
> 
> And if this helps us catch up on Team Mickey (and therefore help Janis feed that competitive spirit of hers) then so be it



Hi there LuvPooh!  Honestly, no my goals are not just weight orientated.  Don't get me wrong, I want that scale to go DOWN!!  But I really want to feel better too.  I'm tired of feeling lazy and tired all the time, I need more energy.  I think getting in shape and eating better is going to help with that.  Plus, my clothes size seems to stay in the same size range even if I lose weight 
Good Luck!!!


----------



## SettinSail

frndshpcptn said:


> I'm intrigued by the suggestion of trying baby spinach in a salad.  I've never had it, so can't say if I like it or not - but that could be my goal for the week - to try it!!
> 
> What does it taste like?  Is it sweet?  Flavorful?  Crispy?



Someone else answered this too but thought I'd give my 2 cents worth.....

Baby spinach or regular spinach leaves are not crispy, they are soft.
No sweet taste, just a flavorful "greens" taste.  It's a good combo with a crispy lettuce.  It just gives another layer of flavor.  You should try it!


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 2, 2012 - Thinking back on your Action Plan for the Challenge - which will be your most difficult to accomplish??



Hmmm...I think my hardest part will be eating a salad every day.  I love salads and pretty much all vegies, so that's not the problem, but especially in the winter months, I seem to want warm food!  I think I will include a lot of vegie soups and maybe even find a way to add warm ingredients to my salads.  That'll help a bit!


----------



## SettinSail

I also second the Leslie Sanstone DVD recommendation

Great for those just getting into fitness and even if you are in shape you are sweating by the end.  There are several different levels and she includes some hand weights too.


----------



## #1hoosierfan

jillbur said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> My kids are hoping for 12 inches so schools will be delayed tomorrow lol. I am just hoping to get to the gym!Jill



That is funny.  If we got 12 inches of snow here, school would be cancelled for at least 3 days.  

We don't get "big" snows here very often..... usually just a few inches at a time.


----------



## Rose&Mike

buzz5985 said:


> DH was a little put out tonight with me and the BL.  He mentioned that it is turning into a full time job for me.    I was trying to explain the challenge and the QOTD and he asked me what my plan was.  It really opened up conversation about my goals etc., and he told me whatever I need - he and DS would pick up the slack.  I will not hold them to it, but it's nice they offered.
> 
> Janis


 sounds like you all had a good conversation Janis. 

Thank you so much for running the challenge again this spring. The spring/team challenges are a huge amount of work. I honestly did feel like it was a second job for a little while, but it will get better when things settle down a little bit.

The good thing, I really think being "in charge" helped me stay on track during a difficult spring/summer when I often just wanted to throw in the towel. Hopefully you will have a productive, positive challenge!


----------



## jillbur

linnell said:


> I  have a DS5 as well and my house is covered in legos. There is not a  room I can go into without finding some. And now we're off to the LEGO store because we have a coupon for some free ones.







MoonFaerie said:


> Good luck with the Legos! Of all the sets I've helped build so far, Hogwarts was one of the worst.
> 
> We also have Legos all over the house. With an 8 yr old boy and a practically 7 yr old girl, we've got lots of big sets now. Plus all the blasted Lego games. DS is obsessed with them, and we have a billion. They have even smaller pieces.



Yes, between DS8 and DS5 we are overrun with Legos. But, they play with them daily. This was the first year for big sets. They each have bookshelves in their rooms and I don't think any of this new stuff is going to fit! We need a Lego addition lol. I have no clue where the closest Lego store is to us, but I am going to check and see. 

I have 2 sets of aunts/uncles who live near Orlando, and my sister and I were just talking about going down for a long weekend. If we did, I think we would hit up Legoland (although nephew13 might not want to go). I need to do some research 




#1hoosierfan said:


> That is funny.  If we got 12 inches of snow here, school would be cancelled for at least 3 days.
> 
> We don't get "big" snows here very often..... usually just a few inches at a time.



I wish we didn't have big snows! Last year was horrible. We started in November and I think by Christmas we had over 40 inches total. It was like 6 months of snow & made a lot of people question why we live here lol. We don't seem to see the sun much either during the winter. That's one of the reasons DH and I are consideing moving...south!! 

We have a requirement of 180 days of school. We only have 2 snow make up days built into our school calendar and they are both days with our Easter break. So, the schools try really hard not to cancel, or we'll have no break for Easter. They sometimes do close if there's ice. If we happened to go over our 2 built in days, we have to add days at the end of the year. I think we did have 2 cancellations last year and one was when we were at Disney at the beginning of February. We had bad ice. I was glad to miss it and be in my capris and t-shirt! Right now, we have no snow and all the bands are to our north. I hope it stays this way!! 

Jill


----------



## frndshpcptn

SettinSail said:


> Someone else answered this too but thought I'd give my 2 cents worth.....
> 
> Baby spinach or regular spinach leaves are not crispy, they are soft.
> No sweet taste, just a flavorful "greens" taste.  It's a good combo with a crispy lettuce.  It just gives another layer of flavor.  You should try it!



Thanks!  I'm defintiely going to try it this week.  We have really good "build your own salad" places near my office, so will pop into one and give it a go!


----------



## MoonFaerie

#1hoosierfan said:


> That is funny.  If we got 12 inches of snow here, school would be cancelled for at least 3 days.
> 
> We don't get "big" snows here very often..... usually just a few inches at a time.



If we got 12" we'd be out for well over a week.  Just 1" is a guaranteed day or two off. We got about 15" in the big blizzard back in '93, and we didn't have power for almost a week.


----------



## frndshpcptn

SettinSail said:


> I also second the Leslie Sanstone DVD recommendation
> 
> Great for those just getting into fitness and even if you are in shape you are sweating by the end.  There are several different levels and she includes some hand weights too.



Just ordered the Leslie Sansone DVDs!


----------



## momofdjc

QOTD - January 1, 2012 - What action plan do you have in place to help you to achieve your goals for this challenge??

1.  Post on My Fitness Pal 
2.  Drink 64oz of water a day.
3.  Exercise daily!    
4.  Post on the board.
5.  Don't give up.




buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 2, 2012 - Thinking back on your Action Plan for the Challenge - which will be your most difficult to accomplish??



I think the hardest part for me will be not giving up.  I'll do good for a while and then I'll skip something and then give up.  

Did well yesterday but never got to post.  Ate ok, drank my water, and did a 50 dvd.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

MoonFaerie said:


> Anyone else have sensory issues? Sound and touch are my big trigger issues, and I loathe the feeling of sweating. It drives me insane. So far, things that I've found that help:
> -tight clothes, preferably moisture wicking
> -capris, rather than shorts or pants
> -my hair _must_ be up in a ponytail (or the ever sexy eleventy billion tiny pigtails when it's too short for a ponytail) and I have to wear a moisture wicking headband/sweatband to keep the sweat from reaching my face. If it starts running down my face, it's all over for me.
> -also, I use headphones, music helps keep me distracted



I dont have the same issues but sounds like it could be really challenging for you.  Can you also keep a towel handy to wipe off every now and then.  I hope you are able to find ways to adjust so you can keep working out.



mom2maggie said:


> Oh, and I retain water like CRAZY.  Like terrible.  So yesterday after drinking water (and lots of it) and using the bathroom a lot (I was going every 30 minutes!) I think I finally shed some of my water weight....because I woke up this morning SEVEN pounds lighter.



Wow that is crazy.  I lost 2.6 overnight and I thought that was alot.  Good for you



frndshpcptn said:


> I'm intrigued by the suggestion of trying baby spinach in a salad.  I've never had it, so can't say if I like it or not - but that could be my goal for the week - to try it!!
> 
> What does it taste like?  Is it sweet?  Flavorful?  Crispy?



I was a very picky eater growing up and in my early 20's my dh's boss took us to alot of these formal balls.  They always served "fancy salad" with baby spinach and other greens.  The taste kind of grows on you and eventually I grew to like it.  It is a bit more bitter and what I would call leafy tasting.  



frndshpcptn said:


> No, I've actually never done them - but very willing to give it a try!  I just got a Playstation 3 as a holiday gift and was also considering maybe a Playstation Move fitness game.  I really like the idea of being able to workout in my apartment.
> 
> Do you have any DVD reccomendations?



We have an xbox kinect but I think most of the games are made now for all gaming systems.  I love dance central 2 and the Just Dance DVD's.  I havent tried these yet but I heard others say that Jillian Michael's fitness and Zumba Fitness are good too.  Plus they are FUN!!!! and that is always good to incorporate into the workout.



ilovefh said:


> By the time I picked up DS from daycare, got to the gym, got him settled in child care, got my workout done, got him and arrived home it was 8pm and time for him to go to bed.  I had officially seen him awake for a total of 20 minutes that day.  I thought about going to the gym before school and I'm still toying with that idea.  At the very least I can take him for a walk when we get home.



I struggle with the same thing.  I work long days and often only spend less than an hour with my boys some nights.  I look at it this way.  We spend quality time on the weekends and I am getting myself healthy so I can be around for my boys for a long time.  I think they would rather have us do that than to leave them at an early age.  



jenanderson said:


> Alright, I must now go back to grading for 30 minutes.  Report cards have to be submitting tomorrow and I have a long ways to go.



ewww report cards due on the day you return.  NO FUN!!!!!  Good luck getting as much done today as you can.



SettinSail said:


> Hello Donald Friends!   Today is our last day before back to work/school tomorrow.   I can not believe I did no organizing like I planned to in the 10 days I was off from work.



I pretty much did the same thing and now I am trying to do all of my to do list today.  Such procrastination!

**********************************************************

I got half of the basement cleaned out and just got done taking a break for lunch.  I am going to work on the other half now and then I have to make my way upstairs to put away the 5 huge bins of clean clothing.  The good part is I found a bunch of pieces of clothing that I have been looking for.

It feels so good to get organized!!!!!!!!!!!!!

For lunch I had a tuna sandwich and cup of soup.  It was yummy and very filling.  For dinner I am completing my mini challenge.  I am going to make chicken parm but with a healthy twist.  I am not italian but its one of my favorite ethnic cuisines.  I am actually slovak but most of the ethnic food my Nana makes for us I dont really like.

My boys are starting to get crazy being in the house now all day.. They need some energy released so as soon as my dh gets home from the store I am going to encourage him to take them up to the park.

Ok be back later!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PS: 50oz of water and 8oz of diet ice tea already in the books for today.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

SettinSail said:


> That was me, thanks for answering.  We visited Dublin Nov of 2010 and loved it.  We also went on a bus tour from Dublin to the Cliffs of Moher.  Would love to see more of Ireland someday and at a time of year when it is warmer



Hi There. Sorry I couldnt find you earlier. Glad you had a good time when you were here Only 1 problem with Irish summers-they can be great and last for several weeks or woeful and be a wednesday afternoon sometime between april and september Thats why its so green lol

Seriously May-august are your best bets for warm (by Irish standards) weather


----------



## belledreamer

Wow!  Lots of reading to catch up on!  So excited to see so many motivated people!

QOTD - January 2, 2012 - Thinking back on your Action Plan for the Challenge - which will be your most difficult to accomplish??

Probably the 'not eating my food like a ravenous wolf'.  I remember very clearly one time when I was 12 and we had fajitas for dinner; I made mine first and by the time my dad had his made I had finished my first one, was going back for seconds and would eat 3 more.  I used to pride myself on the fact that I could eat as much food as my dad...  I don't pride myself on that or do it anymore.  

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

Had a really good time yesterday, had some friends over and we had fish tacos (unfortunately fried, but I only had one) and one of our friends who makes sushi for a living brought things to make sushi so I stuck more with that instead.  Delicious! 

Did really good on HH yesterday and accomplished everything for the day, including the 64oz of water.  (I don't know how some of you are doing 100oz!!) Going from about 12oz to 64oz has been kind of tough, but I made it yesterday with room to spare. 

Today has been unusually good.  I did Special K for breakfast, craved grapes for a snack for the first time in three years, did 30 minutes exercise on Just Dance 3 and have almost drunken all my 64 oz of water for the day. (Mom was really impressed when I showed her that and asked for a bottle of water.  )  And it's only noon!!

I'm amazed at what two weeks has done already.  I'm not even craving sweets, fast food or iced tea. (Three of my biggest weaknesses) And I feel incredible!  I don't know if it's because of eating better or exercising or what, but for the first time, I really feel like I can do this.  I'm so excited for what's coming and I know this is going to be the start of a new life for me. 

Plus the look on my mom's face when I told her I actually felt like raking our yard (we live on almost 2 acres) was priceless.


----------



## buzz5985

mrsxsparrow said:


> They should know it's quality, not quantity, that counts



They should - but the competition blinds us!!!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Remembering what I'd put in my action plan was a challenge this morning I've now written it out in my wee notebook (along with everything else-HH, H2O drank, food eaten etc)
> 
> I think I will find going for that wed night swim the hardest. I know I struggle to go out on cold,wet, dark evenings when the tv is calling me to sit and be a couch potato I also know how much I love it when I actually make the effort and its so great to splash around with the kids (plus I get to spend the whole journey home "shining my halo"





luvpoohandcompany said:


> OK in an effort to help you with that competitive nature of yours lol
> Someone (I'm sorry I tried to find you but cant) asked me earlier if we normally weigh ourselves here in lbs? No-normally I use stones and lbs-so I weigh 11st 13lb which is 167lbs in your language
> Just let it be noted this is before any eyebrow plucking/nail trimming or haircutting





luvpoohandcompany said:


> Just wondering if everyones goals are weight orientated? I mean I know we all want to lose but 1 of the reasons I want to lose is that I'd love to wear a t-shirt this summer and feel good in it  Its been sooooooooo long since I felt good in summer clothes so that's 1 of my main reasons for wanting to lose weight
> To help motivate me I'm going to put £2 in a jar for every 1lb I lose. That way I will be able to buy some t-shirts when I get to my goal (notice all that positive thinking lol).
> I'd love to hear what goals you guys have or what motivates you to lose weight?
> 
> And if this helps us catch up on Team Mickey (and therefore help Janis feed that competitive spirit of hers) then so be it



Great job!!!  I like the idea of putting money away for new clothes.  I say I want to lose for my health - but if I were honest - looking good is probably more important.  



luvpoohandcompany said:


> okj Janis I've tried my best to get us caught up but I really have to go get some housework done now
> 
> Look forward to chatting with you all again tomorrow



The heck with housework - get back here!!!! 



mikamah said:


> And big Hugs to those feeling under the weather.
> 
> I hope you are all feeling better soon.
> 
> I know I could have just edited my prior post, but feeling the need to contribute to the shameless increasing of our post counts.



We are catching up quickly.



MoonFaerie said:


> Umm, for this first little bit the no soda part. Today's my last day at 9oz, tomorrow I'm bumping down to 6oz. then in 3-4 days it's down to 3 oz before I'm done. Typically I bought cans because it was easier to limit my intake to that one can per day. With this weaning, I bought a 2 liter to last be until I'm done. (Correction: DH bought it for me. I was going to buy 24 oz bottles as needed.) Last night I _really_ wanted to get another glass. I didn't though. I made myself some of my favorite caffeine free hot tea. No caffeine, no calories, it basically counts as water, right?
> 
> After school starts back though, it'll be fitting in eating and exercising. (I have a bad habit of forgetting to eat when things get really busy. ) A typical day last semester for me:
> 5 AM - get up, shower, eat, finish up any last minute homework
> get the kids up and ready, drive them to school (no bus option)
> hurry off to campus for school myself
> classes all day with maybe a 1-2 hour break to hit the library and get as much homework done as possible
> hurry back to the kids' school to pick them up
> homework with the kids, cook dinner, dishes, laundry, etc
> basketball/track/etc practice for DD
> home again, get the kids cleaned up and ready for bed
> By now it's 8 PM, and I still have to finish any homework
> 
> IMO, my options to fit in exercise are:
> wake up earlier - I'll be honest, not gonna happen (I am NOT a morning person)
> at school, on the days I have a 2 hr break (1 hr isn't enough time, campus is huge & the rec center is on the far side away from the classes, but we do have a nice gym)
> evenings - will prob win, on the days DD doesn't have any sports (how did I give birth to such an athletic child? True story - when I was 3ish, my mom put my in gymnastics because I was so uncoordinated that I was falling on my face all the time & my front teeth were turning black. I'm still not super coordinated, but I can fall without hurting myself 99% of the time now), I can take the kids to the park and run. On the days she does, I can get in 30-45 mins after I put them to bed. I'm toying with the idea of buying an elliptical. I can either watch tv while on it or have my study notes in front of me.



Knowing what obstacles are in your way are half the battle.  Try dancing around the house while your cooking, cleaning, in the shower.  The family thinks it strange, it upsets the dog, but it's moving!!!



#1hoosierfan said:


> Without a doubt, the exercise portion.  I have a REALLY hard taking time for myself and away from the boys.  When I was doing c25k, I would leave work as soon as  I could a few days a week, and then either go run or go to the Y.  I felt sooooo  guilty leaving the boys at daycare that extra hour.
> 
> This semester I am going to have a student teacher.  I know that I will need to spend *at least *a half hour after school each day going over lesson plans and debriefing with her. I don't want to add another hour on top of that.  I could get up and run in the morning.... but I just know that is not going to happen.  I would have to get up at 5.... and... well.... no.
> 
> Sooo, that is why I chose P90x.  I have had several friends have success it.  I figure I can pop that in in the afternoon when I get home and the boys can be playing.
> 
> I still LOATHE  exercise, however... in any form... so this will be a struggle for me.



With doing P90X you should take your measurements.  From what I understand you will see more inches lost with the program than weight loss.  And no this isn't just me drumming up more contestants for the WIN challenge.  

Janis


----------



## StephMK

Wow, just wanted to check in quickly and look at all the posts!! 

My biggest challenge will be exercise. I don't mind it after I get started, but I hate to sweat & am just naturally lazy I think.   I have run a 5k in the past and would love to do that again. I was getting my stamina up last summer but got sick and never got it back.

I've been decluttering like mad, trying to get Christmas put away & collect another load of stuff for Goodwill. I really want this to be the year that I have a happy, peaceful home w/less stuff. Decluttering myself of extra pounds is part of that goal!

Will be back tonight to respond to posts & catch up more!

Go Team Donald!!!


----------



## frndshpcptn

Ok, I'm nervous about baby spinach tasting leafy.

I'm still going to try it, as part of my plan to add more vegetables into my diet.

Are there other lettuce leaves (besides romaine) that are palatable (i.e. without much distinct flavor - like iceberg)?

Thanks!


----------



## VirataMama4

I haven't read through the thread yet, but I wanted to introduce myself!
Hi! I'm Renee, I'm 32 almost 33 (Valentine's Day).  I've been married 5 years and we have a total of 4 kids. Oldest DD is 13, DSS is 13, DSD is 6 and my Monster (DS) is 4.  My DH is in the Navy and I'm a SAHM right now, but plan on going back to school this Summer or Fall.  

This is my first Biggest Loser challenge, and I'm way excited to finally start being a "loser".   I've been really fighting my weight for about 4 years now, ever since I had my youngest DS.  I've finally decided that I'm going to stop talking about losing the weight and buckle down and do it.  Besides it being better for my health, we're PCSing to New Orleans in March, so I know hiding in my big baggy sweat pants and sweatshirts is not going to be feasible. I want to be comfortable and feel good wearing shorts and a t-shirt...  I also plan on doing the Princess 1/2 in 2013, wanted to do it this year but we ended up getting orders to move in March. 

I think my toughest challenge is going to be portion control and watching what I eat.  Exercising shouldn't be too hard as I'm hiring a personal trainer.  I just hope I can keep up with everything even with all the stress from moving!


----------



## klmrph

luvpoohandcompany said:


> OK in an effort to help you with that competitive nature of yours lol
> Someone (I'm sorry I tried to find you but cant) asked me earlier if we normally weigh ourselves here in lbs? No-normally I use stones and lbs-so I weigh 11st 13lb which is 167lbs in your language
> Just let it be noted this is before any eyebrow plucking/nail trimming or haircutting



I just heard the term stones for the first time this past year while watching a cable tv show, it's the one where the skinny person has to eat the fat persons food and vice versa.  

My biggest challenge as I said before is exercise.  I was already to start my Zumba and somehow my DH ruined the file we had, so he has to borrow them again.  I did download the app for the C25K on my phone, but it's snowing and blowing outside and I don't have a treadmill to do it inside.


----------



## Rose&Mike

frndshpcptn said:


> Ok, I'm nervous about baby spinach tasting leafy.
> 
> I'm still going to try it, as part of my plan to add more vegetables into my diet.
> 
> Are there other lettuce leaves (besides romaine) that are palatable (i.e. without much distinct flavor - like iceberg)?
> 
> Thanks!


Sure, but they have little nutritional value other than fiber. Baby spinach is yummy! Try chopping it up good at first and mixing it with plain lettuce until you get used to it. We use it as our only salad green sometimes. And my DS took it for lunch sometimes as a snack--it really is yummy!

Most veggies are an acquired taste. You might not like them the first time or the second or the third, but just hang in there. They only veggie I won't eat is mushrooms (texture) and I'm not a big fan of eggplant--though I will eat it.


----------



## Scraggy

buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 2, 2012 - Thinking back on your Action Plan for the Challenge - which will be your most difficult to accomplish??



I'd say the most difficult thing to accomplish for me is exercise. I really need to do something, but I can't get motivated to do it.

You know, today is day 3 of my healthy eating, and I'm still wanting sugar filled, carb filled junk.  I'm hoping these cravings will go away. I hope this won't be something I'll feel from now on.  It may sound silly, but it feels horrible right now. 

Here is what I'm eating today:

B: 1/2 cup old fashioned oats cooked with 1 cup of water and then 1 packet of Splenda mixed in.
S: 6 cheese cubes with some pizza sauce to dip it in (it tasted so good)
L: Wegman's Italian wedding soup 
S: nothing because I wasn't hungry, but still thought about pizza..
D: Tuna salad sandwich on whole wheat bread and a big salad. Vanilla yogurt for dessert.

I've been drinking water and have kept my diet soda addiction to only 1 can today.  Usually I drink 3 cans of diet soda per day.

Does anyone have a suggestion what I can eat instead of whole wheat bread?  I purchased a loaf yesterday morning with an expiration date several days ahead. Today it smelled yeasty, and I saw white mold growing on the bread. I had to throw it out and buy another loaf. It really turned my stomach to see that mold.


----------



## belledreamer

Rose&Mike said:


> Sure, but they have little nutritional value other than fiber. Baby spinach is yummy! Try chopping it up good at first and mixing it with plain lettuce until you get used to it. We use it as our only salad green sometimes. And my DS took it for lunch sometimes as a snack--it really is yummy!
> 
> Most veggies are an acquired taste. You might not like them the first time or the second or the third, but just hang in there. They only veggie I won't eat is mushrooms (texture) and I'm not a big fan of eggplant--though I will eat it.



I'll second that.  I'm not a big fan of spinach by itself but one of my former co-workers got me started on mixing iceberg and spinach on my Subway sandwiches and I love it like that.

You don't eat mushrooms Rose?  I love them! Especially when they're sauted (spelling?) on a steak...   But it was an acquired taste.  I didn't start really eating them until last year.


----------



## frndshpcptn

belledreamer said:


> I'll second that.  I'm not a big fan of spinach by itself but one of my former co-workers got me started on mixing iceberg and spinach on my Subway sandwiches and I love it like that.
> 
> You don't eat mushrooms Rose?  I love them! Especially when they're sauted (spelling?) on a steak...   But it was an acquired taste.  I didn't start really eating them until last year.



Ok - spinach / icebreg mix it is!  That may help me get used to it.  Great idea.


----------



## Rose&Mike

belledreamer said:


> I'll second that.  I'm not a big fan of spinach by itself but one of my former co-workers got me started on mixing iceberg and spinach on my Subway sandwiches and I love it like that.
> 
> You don't eat mushrooms Rose?  I love them! Especially when they're sauted (spelling?) on a steak...   But it was an acquired taste.  I didn't start really eating them until last year.


No mushrooms--though I like a reduction sauce that has mushrooms in it. I have tried and tried and tried, but it's the texture not the taste. I really wish I liked them since it would make gf/veggie eating easier sometimes, but no luck. This summer I made grilled portobellos with this yummy sauce, etc and was so excited--thinking this is the time I will finally eat mushrooms--and I tried, but just couldn't. I'm sure in 6 months or so I will try again. My family thought it was fabulous!

The funny thing is, growing up I didn't like ANY vegetables except corn and potatoes. I have been a vegetarian since 2009 and love vegetables as an adult. We just got back from WDW and I had some yummy gf/veggie dinners! (I have started posting a trip report on my journal).

So for folks out there struggling with the whole veggie thing--just give it a chance. Add things slowly. Try roasting. Try different seasonings. You will find that you like more than you think you do!


----------



## VirataMama4

frndshpcptn said:


> Ok, I'm nervous about baby spinach tasting leafy.
> 
> I'm still going to try it, as part of my plan to add more vegetables into my diet.
> 
> Are there other lettuce leaves (besides romaine) that are palatable (i.e. without much distinct flavor - like iceberg)?
> 
> Thanks!



I love baby spinach in a salad or on a sandwich!  Like PP said try mixing it with iceberg, romaine or other salad greens you know you like. This is what we usually do, because I like the crunchiness of iceberg lettuce.


----------



## jenanderson

This was my quote today from Running World....

_We find time for the things that are important to us. Period. _

I thought about all the people who responded that exercising is going to be the most challenging part for them.  I agree in many ways because I also live a totally crazy life - teaching, mom of 2 very busy kids, wife, head of the parent group for the HS dance team, serving on the school district GT committee, and so many more things.  I look at my calendar every single day and wonder how I can fit one more thing in the day and sometimes the honest answer is I can't.  

So, what do we all do about the exercising?  I think today I just asked myself...is it important to me?  The answer was yes (even though I tried to give excuses why it was okay to skip it).  It meant that something had to give today.  For me, I just had to walk away from all the grading I had left to do.  I know this means I will be working on it tonight when I thought I would be done but the exercising was important.  Period.

I have looked at my schedule for the week and I have decided that I am going to make some hard changes...like 2 days this week I am going to get up at 4:45 so I can get 15 minutes of exercise in before work.  I know that on those 2 days I can fit 15 additional minutes in later in the day but this is the only way it is going to happen.  I hate getting up early but I know I can do 15 minutes.  I also know that I am going to have to ask DH to do a few things for me on one night so that I can free up a little bit more time.  

I cannot keep putting everything else on the calendar and not have time left over for the exercising because in all honest, I know that the exercising is going to make the difference for me in this challenge.

So, tonight as you get ready for the rest of this week and are trying to figure out how to fit everything in...I hope we all realize how important our goals are and that we make time for what is important.  Period.

Alright...I am done preaching!    I just thought that this quote came to me today at the perfect time!  BTW....if you want an inspiring quote sent to you every day via e-mail...sign up at Runner's World.  Some are really good!


----------



## jillbur

Scraggy said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion what I can eat instead of whole wheat bread?  I purchased a loaf yesterday morning with an expiration date several days ahead. Today it smelled yeasty, and I saw white mold growing on the bread. I had to throw it out and buy another loaf. It really turned my stomach to see that mold.




How about a flatbread or wrap (I like Flat-Out brand)? Also, they make regular size and mini pita pockets that you can stuff with healthy things. I usually put some grilled chicken (cold) or ham and veggies. In our Walmart, the mini pita pockets are in the bread section and the Flat-out wraps are in front of the deli counter on little shelves. I've also used Thomas' English Muffins with tuna. Yummy! Good luck and I suggest trying different things to see what you like. I need variety~I cannot eat the same things everyday. And, I rarely eat bread (except toast every once in awhile). 

Jill


----------



## Scraggy

Just checking back in to say I actually exercised. I used weights for my arms. I could really feel it burn. Better than no exercise, I guess. 

DH says if I can make my 50 pounds goal, he'll take me somewhere special for the weekend over the summer. Too bad I'm 1800 miles from WDW. Too far for a weekend for us.

So, I'm trying to lose weight and be healthier.
I printed out a daily checklist of chores that need done in order to keep my housekeeping on track.
I printed out a decluttering daily checklist. Although I'm not a clutter person, I figure it could help.
I also started a strict budget to save as much as we can this year. With my MS and Dh's Parkinson's, our jobs may not last forever. 

I feel so much better in 2012, even if it's only the 2nd.


----------



## Scraggy

jillbur said:


> How about a flatbread or wrap (I like Flat-Out brand)? Also, they make regular size and mini pita pockets that you can stuff with healthy things. I usually put some grilled chicken (cold) or ham and veggies. In our Walmart, the mini pita pockets are in the bread section and the Flat-out wraps are in front of the deli counter on little shelves. I've also used Thomas' English Muffins with tuna. Yummy! Good luck and I suggest trying different things to see what you like. I need variety~I cannot eat the same things everyday. And, I rarely eat bread (except toast every once in awhile).
> 
> Jill



Thanks, Jill. I'm trying to get some variety. I'm gathering some recipes. 
Mmm. Tuna on an english muffin.


----------



## cjdj4

Wow! I had to read like 5 pages! 

Well, we had school today in my district We were the only school district in the area who returned today. Poor me, I had to get up and go to work this morning after 2 weeks off  I ate pretty well today. Still working on the water. 



buzz5985 said:


> hmmmmmm, all these teachers, I am getting nervous.    My palms are sweating, worried about grammer, spelling, etc.



LOL, no worries. I am not like that, and I make mistakes all the time in casual writing. I just cannot stress over every single word I write unless I am writing a paper. 




buzz5985 said:


> Sick of seeing posts by buzz5985???
> This is my competitive nature rearing it's ugly head.  I am trying to get our  thread count up.
> 
> It has been noticed by Team Mickey that our thread count is down compared to theirs.
> 
> So let's get chatting!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Janis



That's funny! I am sure we will have plenty of posts. 



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Remembering what I'd put in my action plan was a challenge this morning



No Kidding!



mikamah said:


> Very cool to see so many teachers here.  Thank you all, and god bless you for the job you do each day to shape our childrens lives.



Thank you! 



mom2maggie said:


> I think I finally shed some of my water weight....because I woke up this morning SEVEN pounds lighter.  WHO DOES THAT?!



WOW! That's amazing! I'm jealous!



ilovefh said:


> My name is Elena and I am a middle school math teacher.



Another one!



jenanderson said:


> Report cards have to be submitting tomorrow and I have a long ways to go.



I am the MS reading coach at a K-8, and I must say I DO NOT miss grading 120 papers every 2 weeks. I hate grading and report card times. I did like reading the kids' writing because they are so funny and creative. 



linnell said:


> My hardest challenge will be giving up soda, but I'm down to one a  day and am finding I don''t like the taste anymore.



I think there are many of us who are trying to give up soda. I thought I lived alone in my addiction. It is nice to know there are several others out there like me. 



jenanderson said:


> This was my quote today from Running World....
> 
> _We find time for the things that are important to us. Period. _
> 
> I thought about all the people who responded that exercising is going to be the most challenging part for them.  I agree in many ways because I also live a totally crazy life - teaching, mom of 2 very busy kids, wife, head of the parent group for the HS dance team, serving on the school district GT committee, and so many more things.  I look at my calendar every single day and wonder how I can fit one more thing in the day and sometimes the honest answer is I can't.
> 
> So, what do we all do about the exercising?  I think today I just asked myself...is it important to me?  The answer was yes (even though I tried to give excuses why it was okay to skip it).  It meant that something had to give today.  For me, I just had to walk away from all the grading I had left to do.  I know this means I will be working on it tonight when I thought I would be done but the exercising was important.  Period.
> 
> I have looked at my schedule for the week and I have decided that I am going to make some hard changes...like 2 days this week I am going to get up at 4:45 so I can get 15 minutes of exercise in before work.  I know that on those 2 days I can fit 15 additional minutes in later in the day but this is the only way it is going to happen.  I hate getting up early but I know I can do 15 minutes.  I also know that I am going to have to ask DH to do a few things for me on one night so that I can free up a little bit more time.
> 
> I cannot keep putting everything else on the calendar and not have time left over for the exercising because in all honest, I know that the exercising is going to make the difference for me in this challenge.
> 
> So, tonight as you get ready for the rest of this week and are trying to figure out how to fit everything in...I hope we all realize how important our goals are and that we make time for what is important.  Period.
> 
> Alright...I am done preaching!    I just thought that this quote came to me today at the perfect time!  BTW....if you want an inspiring quote sent to you every day via e-mail...sign up at Runner's World.  Some are really good!



Thank you for this! It is/was very inspirational. My calendar looks like yours, and I feel like I am always being pulled in a thousand directions. At the end of the day, I cannot use those other things as excuses. 



buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 2, 2012 - Thinking back on your Action Plan for the Challenge - which will be your most difficult to accomplish??



Working in time for exercise.  I like to run, but it is hard to get myself going.


----------



## mrsxsparrow

Okay, I'm going to go through and read everything posted today later. But to be honest, it's pretty overwhelming as a first time BL participant! I want to hear what everyone has to say, but I'm pressed for time right now -- I'll have to read more tonight.

I did have a question though. I work out with a trainer at the gym, and she has me do some pretty intense cardio. I love her sooo much and trust her in everything she does. Also, I can already see a huge difference in my stamina. BUT I usually end up having to throw up when I train with her (specifically when she has me do cardio). Today I had to run to the restroom three times! It's very annoying and I would have hoped it would have gotten better by now (it's been about two months). Does this happen to anyone else? Anyone have any tips on how to make it stop?



buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 2, 2012 - Thinking back on your Action Plan for the Challenge - which will be your most difficult to accomplish??



I actually had to add an action last night... And I know it will be the hardest one. And, for me, that is to *go to bed early.* I'm a major night owl and don't usually sleep until 3:00am. But between 12am and 3am is when I eat literally EVERYTHING in the house. I really need to stop doing that!


----------



## #1hoosierfan

Did well on eating today and got all of my water in. 

Did day 1 of P90X and, OH MY WORD...... I was actually laughing at myself. I just kept thinking how ridiculous I must look! Today was chest/back and ab ripper....... Lots of push-ups and pull-ups.  I am just going to have to focus on *my* progress.  It was pretty intense..

For the record, I am NOWHERE close to even being able to do one pull-up.  I had to throw the resistance band around the pull-up bar and do it that way.

Then during the ab ripper video.  The boys came downstairs and were "exercising" too.  I was cracking up!..... That one just about killed me too, so the break was nice. 

Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## Doug7856

Hi Team Donald,

Wanted to introduce myself!

This is my first year doing Dis Biggest Loser and I'm excited. I'm in my mid 40's and need to lose more than a few pounds. Last year I lost 30 lbs with Adkins. This year I'm doing a "modified" Adkins -- low carb, but not no carb. I avoid processed flour and sugar, eat my veggies, whole grains and berries and yes enjoy some beef, fish, poultry and *bacon*! 

My big goal is to complete the Walt Disney World 1/2 Marathon in January 2013 so my main exercise is running but I want to add some weight training as well. I started running last summer and entered the Baltimore 5K with my son last October. Enjoyed my first run of 2012 today and I'm hoping to keep it up this winter (boy was it COLD today!).

Thanks for letting me come along for the ride!


----------



## MoonFaerie

Ok, this isn't weight loss related, but I need to freak out for a minute. Last semester I dropped organic chemistry I after studying my butt off and getting a 20 (out of 100) on the first exam. I'm registered to take it again this spring, and the prof just put the syllabus up on blackboard.

Our grade is made up of:
Pop Quizzes, 4%
2 Exams, lower one 24%, higher one 32%
Comprehensive Final - 40%

I have to pass organic I, II and lab to graduate with any biology degree, no matter which concentration I pick.


----------



## JacksLilWench

buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 2, 2012 - Thinking back on your Action Plan for the Challenge - which will be your most difficult to accomplish??



Probably, just remembering it in the moment when I go grocery shopping/eat out/hang out with my friends, etc.  I get all caught up, and it gets away from me.  I will say I have not had a single soda today! 



buzz5985 said:


> A little poem for your reading pleasure.  The first time I heard this poem I was in a Diet Workshop meeting back in 1980ish.  I hope you enjoy it as much as I did and still do.
> 
> *A Diet Poem *
> 
> My soul is ripped with riot
> incited by my wicked diet.
> "We Are What We Eat," said a wise old man!
> and, if that's true, I'm a garbage can.
> 
> I want to rise and feel good that's plain!
> but at my present weight, I'll need a crane.
> So grant me strength, that I may not fall
> into the clutches of cholesterol.
> 
> May my flesh with carrot sticks be sated,
> that my soul may be poly-unsaturated
> And show me the light, that I may bear witness
> to the President's Council on Physical Fitness.
> 
> And at oleomargarine I'll never mutter,
> for the road to Plumpness is spread with butter.
> And cream is cursed; and cake is awful;
> and evil is hiding in every waffle.
> 
> Mephistopheles lurks in provolone;
> the bane is in each slice of baloney,
> Fat hides in a chocolate drop,
> and sugar is in a lollipop.
> 
> Give me this day my daily slice
> but, cut it thin and toast it twice.
> I beg upon my dimpled knees,
> deliver me from jujubees.
> 
> And when my days of trial are done,
> and my war with malted milk is won,
> Let me stand with the model throng,
> In a shining robe--size 5-6 long.
> 
> I can do it friend, If you'll show to me,
> the virtues of lettuce and celery.
> If you'll teach me the evil of mayonnaise,
> of pasta a la Milannaise
> potatoes a la Lyonnaise
> and crisp-fried chicken from the South.
> 
> I pray if you love me, shut my mouth.
> 
> --Author Unknown



This. Was. Hysterical



MoonFaerie said:


> Ok, this isn't weight loss related, but I need to freak out for a minute. Last semester I dropped organic chemistry I after studying my butt off and getting a 20 (out of 100) on the first exam. I'm registered to take it again this spring, and the prof just put the syllabus up on blackboard.
> 
> Our grade is made up of:
> Pop Quizzes, 4%
> 2 Exams, lower one 24%, higher one 32%
> Comprehensive Final - 40%
> 
> I have to pass organic I, II and lab to graduate with any biology degree, no matter which concentration I pick.



You can do it!!!!  I believe in you!!!

****************
Okay, I have a question- is it too late to send in weights and measurements in the morning??  I completely forgot yesterday AND today!!


----------



## jenanderson

Alright team!  I try hard to keep up with responding to all posts when it is possible....so I had to go back several pages...but here is the start!  I am sure I will have several more posts as I am just doing one page at a time!  

*Michelle - *How is the P90X going?  I have always wanted to try it but it is really expensive and I didn't want to waste my money if I didn't like it.  Can't wait to hear your thoughts about it!  

*Joslyn - *Welcome to the group!    I see you have a puppy that you like to spend time with....is there any way you can mix in your exercising with time spent with the puppy?  Even taking the puppy out for walks everyday would help!

*Lindsay - *I hope you are feeling better today!  

*Trina - *Hope you are feeling better today too!  

*Nicole -* Welcome to the challenge!    I bet all your running around campus really helps you!  Keep at those stairs because it is amazing how much that helps.

*Laura - *Great job taking the photos even though you might not have wanted to do it.  In the end, having the before and after shots will make you appreciate all your hard work.  

*Janis - *I bet your DH does think you work at the DIS!  I know when these challenges start that my DH feels the same way.  I am glad that your family realizes how important it is to you!  Thanks for posting the poem!  

Janis - Can I still submit my WIN numbers tomorrow?  I need to find a measuring tape and don't know where my old one is right now.  

*luvpoohandcompany - *I love that you are putting money away to buy yourself new t-shirts!    Money is a big motivator and it will help to get what you want when you are done!  You asked about motivation...I have to set mini rewards for myself.  It is usually things like nail polish to match a running outfit, new running socks or something else running related, sometimes a night off from all counting...whatever it takes for the week!

*Kathy - *Great job tracking every ugly bit yesterday.  I am doing the same because I am not making enough changes in my eating yet.    It is amazing though because writing it down is causing me to change it up a little each day.  Soon I know it will not be so bad.

*Nicole - *I hope you can figure out how to add the exercising into the day.  It is hard when you are so busy.  Maybe you can chunk out some small times here and there and increase it as you are able to?


----------



## trinaweena

Ok the diet plan did not go as well as planned today...in a manner of speaking.  I was still feeling awful from my stomach ache so I called out at work (felt bad but not really) and spent the day on the couch.  Of course I could have spent this time meal planning and such but I didn't much want to think about food.

I did start my weight loss/running blog again and if you guys want to follow along you can find it here http://nerdgirlruns.tumblr.com/ mostly its just a place for me to post about my weight loss and post motivational things

I think my biggest challenge is going to be getting back into the frame of mind of "eating healthy" because i've really been slacking.  Also planning ahead and like a lot of people have said, planning in exercise.  Last semester was tough as my schedule was as follows
8am - wake up/breakfast
9-12pm - class
12-8 or 9pm - work
9-10:30 - gym
11pm - bed
rinse and repeat

It was exhausting.  This semester is going to be a lot different in many ways. I'm going full time at school and part time at work which leaves me more time but it's mostly time for homework.  My schedule this semester is as follows
MW 9:25-10:40 American Govnt & Politics
MW 10:50 - 12:05 Ancient Mediterranean Worlds
MW 1:40 - 2:55 20th Century Europe

and then 

TR 10:50 - 12:05 Elementary Spanish
TR 1:40 - 2:55 History of American Consumer Culture & Materialism 

and then I will be working Monday night, tuesday night, friday morning and sundays all day.  I'm hoping to fit in exercise tuesday and thursday mornings, and then wednesday and friday afternoons, with sundays and mondays off and I don't know about saturdays yet.  I'm still not quite sure what I can do cause my hip still bothers me and the doctor hasn't cleared me 

I've really been craving sweets lately, like cookies and such, so that will be a battle too and I'm cutting out soda, except for gingerale, which helps my tummy.  I've been doing really good with my water intake though.  I have my big camelbak water bottle and I just make sure to drink three of those a day, comes out to about 72oz

I've been reading trip reports all day while watching justified. We go to disney in less than 4 months and I don't feel excited enough.  Anyone have any trip reports they recommend?

Hope everyone is having a good night, I'm going to continue watching justified and start looking for some slow cooker recipes..any recommendations???


----------



## #1hoosierfan

mrsxsparrow said:


> Okay, I'm going to go through and read everything posted today later. But to be honest, it's pretty overwhelming as a first time BL participant! I want to hear what everyone has to say, but I'm pressed for time right now -- I'll have to read more tonight.
> 
> I did have a question though. I work out with a trainer at the gym, and she has me do some pretty intense cardio. I love her sooo much and trust her in everything she does. Also, I can already see a huge difference in my stamina. BUT I usually end up having to throw up when I train with her (specifically when she has me do cardio). Today I had to run to the restroom three times! It's very annoying and I would have hoped it would have gotten better by now (it's been about two months). Does this happen to anyone else? Anyone have any tips on how to make it stop?



Hmmmmm...... what does your trainer have to say about the puking?  I would be interested in knowing that.

I followed Jeff Galloway's program when I trained for the half-marathon, and one of his major mantras is "no puking."  One day when I was out for a run I stopped because I thought I was going throw up...... I was pushing myself to hard.  I slowed down and felt much better after just a few minutes.

It seems like pushing until you puke... multiple times even.... is pretty intense.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

belledreamer said:


> I'm amazed at what two weeks has done already.  I'm not even craving sweets, fast food or iced tea. (Three of my biggest weaknesses) And I feel incredible!  I don't know if it's because of eating better or exercising or what, but for the first time, I really feel like I can do this.  I'm so excited for what's coming and I know this is going to be the start of a new life for me.
> 
> Plus the look on my mom's face when I told her I actually felt like raking our yard (we live on almost 2 acres) was priceless.



isnt it amazing how good you feel when you are doing healthy things to your body.  Im so glad you are feeling good and that mom is impressed too.



VirataMama4 said:


> I also plan on doing the Princess 1/2 in 2013, wanted to do it this year but we ended up getting orders to move in March.



Princess 2011 was my first half and it was absolutely amazing.  Having that as your goal will be great for your weight loss.  Welcome to our team



Scraggy said:


> You know, today is day 3 of my healthy eating, and I'm still wanting sugar filled, carb filled junk.  I'm hoping these cravings will go away. I hope this won't be something I'll feel from now on.  It may sound silly, but it feels horrible right now.



No its not silly.  I have been feeling like that too.  I think its withdrawl from all the sugar and fat weve been eating.  Hang in there I have done this many many times before and usually after the first week the cravings and horrible feelings go away.  



jenanderson said:


> _We find time for the things that are important to us. Period. _



That is so true Jen!



#1hoosierfan said:


> Did day 1 of P90X and, OH MY WORD...... I was actually laughing at myself. I just kept thinking how ridiculous I must look! Today was chest/back and ab ripper....... Lots of push-ups and pull-ups.  I am just going to have to focus on *my* progress.  It was pretty intense..



I tried P90X for a few days.  We had gotten copies of it from a friend and on the 4th day the DVD was skipping and I made that my excuse to stop.  It is really intense but I think if you focus on your personal progress and not what the ripped people on the tv are doing you will do good.



Doug7856 said:


> My big goal is to complete the Walt Disney World 1/2 Marathon in January 2013 so my main exercise is running but I want to add some weight training as well. I started running last summer and entered the Baltimore 5K with my son last October. Enjoyed my first run of 2012 today and I'm hoping to keep it up this winter (boy was it COLD today!).
> 
> Thanks for letting me come along for the ride!



Hi Doug and welcome to our Team.  I too am hoping to do the WDW half 2013.  I have done 2 halfs already so for me its not about being able to run it but being able to talk my dh and kids into letting me go again.  I had a solo trip for the princess 2011 and my kids forbid me to go to the world without them ever again.  Im not sure if financially we could swing all of us going in 2013 so we will see how it pans out.  

**********************************************************

As I was reading Jen's post about doing whats important to us I realized this.  Many of us on here are teachers, nurses, and SAHM's.  I cant remember what the diagram is called anymore but its a personality test and I remember them saying those who are in the _____ category are usually nurses, teachers, service men/women, etc.  That category was indictive of those people who always put others first, very caring and empathetic individuals.  Thinking back on that I thought it was ironic that a majority of us are in those professions and here we are all focusing on the same challenge in our life.  Weight loss!

It is time for all of us to be a little selfish.  Put yourself first!!!!  It doesnt mean everyone else needs to take a back seat but put yourself up there with them.  My kids are my life but It is when I only am worried about caring for them that my own health starts to fall.  I have learned that although I need to do all I can for them I also need to find time to do the same for myself.  I know all of you can do it too.

I am pretty beat after today.  I pretty much got my whole basement cleaned up and organized.  There is still alot more I want to do to really clean out the house but it will need to wait until the weekend.  I was so busy today I totally forgot to go out running, and when I remembered it was already dark.  I am going to count being on my feet cleaning since 9am today as my exercise even though I wasnt really getting my HR up.  I was still moving.

I made my ethnic healthy dinner tonight.  Chicken Parm.  I cut chicken breasts very thin, put them in an egg white wash, and then in bread crumbs and baked them.  The difference in the traditional is egg white vs whole egg and baking instead of frying.  I used ragu sauce and added garlic, onion, and italian seasoning.  I also used whole wheat pasta and part skim mozzerella cheese.  It was so delicious.  I serving was 1 piece of chicken w/ 1/2 serving of sauce and 1/2 serving of mozz cheese.  1 cup of pasta with 1/2 serving of sauce.  It was roughly 350 calories for the entire dinner.  My family really enjoyed it too.

I am going to now go fulfill my relaxation requirement for HH.  Thank you CC for adding this in this week.  I often forget to relax.

Tomorrow is back to work for me.  I am already stressing over the need to stop at mcdonalds for hashbrowns in the morning.  I know I can do it.  

TTYL

Lindsay


----------



## klmrph

MoonFaerie said:


> Ok, this isn't weight loss related, but I need to freak out for a minute. Last semester I dropped organic chemistry I after studying my butt off and getting a 20 (out of 100) on the first exam. I'm registered to take it again this spring, and the prof just put the syllabus up on blackboard.
> 
> Our grade is made up of:
> Pop Quizzes, 4%
> 2 Exams, lower one 24%, higher one 32%
> Comprehensive Final - 40%
> 
> I have to pass organic I, II and lab to graduate with any biology degree, no matter which concentration I pick.



Hopefully this professor will do a better job teaching so that you can pass the tests.  I got A's in organic but that was over 15 years ago and I don't remember a thing about it now.


----------



## jenanderson

More replies!  

*Nicole - *I think it is great that you are going to save money as well to help meet your goal!    Can't wait until you can buy the little dress you want!

*Donna - *Your days sound so much like mine...except you get up 30 minutes earlier!    Again...I hope you can find even some small amounts of time to start with for your exercising.  I know that I am going to get the family to help make dinners.  I am even thinking that I can lift weights as I stand at the stove...I am all about being creative right now to figure it out!  

*Lindsay - *Sounds like you are feeling better today and that you were productive!  It does feel good to get back at it all in a strange way!  

*Nicole - *I knew that I had read about someone who hate sweating this morning!  Have you tried using Bondi bands?  I hate the sweat as well and they are amazing!  

*Kristi - *7 pounds overnight!!!!  WOW!  You must have been retaining some serious water weight!  I could wish for the same?  

*Joslyn - *Great job trying new veggies!  Each little step helps!    I also say trying some workout DVDs or workouts for the Playstation.  I really love my Wii on days when I need a change.

*Elena - *Another teacher!    How old is DS?  I think you should search on the internet for workout ideas that include your toddler!  There are tons of them out there and then you can be with your DS while you workout!

*Jill - *Sounds like you had a lot of things on your list to do today!  Everyone was so productive!  As for running...living in MN means lots of snow, ice, cold weather, etc.  I agree that it is hard to get outside and run.  DH and I have a deal that unless it is icy or below -10°....we run outside.    Today we had to run at the gym because the roads are super icy.

*Sandy - *My DS is starting to get over legos!  I feel like I have spent that last 4 years taken over by them!


----------



## my3princes

buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 2, 2012 - Thinking back on your Action Plan for the Challenge - which will be your most difficult to accomplish??



Exercise.  Exercise is my nemesis.



buzz5985 said:


> It's not to late to PM me your WIN numbers.  Get that measuring tape out and get busy!!!
> 
> Janis



I hope to take my measurements soon, but haven't found a chance yet.



buzz5985 said:


> Sick of seeing posts by buzz5985???
> 
> This is my competitive nature rearing it's ugly head.  I am trying to get our  thread count up.
> 
> It has been noticed by Team Mickey that our thread count is down compared to theirs.
> 
> So let's get chatting!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Janis



Who are we PMing our starting weights to? 



I've spent 3 1/2 days of my 4 day weekend redoing our main bath.  Lots of work and plenty of exercise.  The good news is that it is done.


----------



## jenanderson

Almost caught up!  

*Shawn - *I am with you....I did not do everything that I was going to do on my days off (this is why I was working frantically on report cards today  )!

*Lynda - *I know what you mean about feeling lazy and tired.  I keep saying I can't exercise because I am just too tired but I know that when I do exercise that I feel so much better and end up having so much more energy so I must exercise!  

*Jill and Michelle - *I had to laugh about the snow canceling school!  Living in MN means that school is RARELY closed.  12 inches would not even close our school.  It takes temperatures at least -40° and snow of 18 inches or more and even that doesn't mean we will cancel...it just gives us hope!  

*Reenie - *Not giving up when you skip something is hard!  We just have to remember that we don't give up when we make a mistake...we just pick it back up and get going again.  Keep coming here and all the support makes it impossible to give up!  

*Ashley - *Sounds like you are having some great days!    I love Just Dance and think it is a fun workout on days when I am not running.  

*Stephanie - *When you wrote about how you hate to sweat and you are just naturally lazy...I laughed so hard!    That is exactly how I would describe myself.  I really hate sweating and would much rather lay in bed!  I do always feel great once I get going though!

*Renee - *Welcome to the challenge!    I love that you have a personal trainer...I had so much success when I worked with mine.  I am looking to dig out the workout I used to do with the trainer to see if it will help me.

*Elizabeth - *I cannot stand whole wheat bread.  I use Arnold's Sandwich Rounds and get them in a wheat variety.  I have also tried bagel things and like those as well.  Great job on your exercising today!  I love that DH is helping by providing some extra motivation!  

*Rose - *You have almost convinced me to try new veggies!  I have to admit...I am not a fan of veggies.


----------



## buzz5985

MoonFaerie said:


> Mine is weight oriented. Mostly I don't like being fat. I miss being skinny. I wasn't one of those teens that thought I was fat or didn't like the way I looked. When we go back to Disney in Dec, we'll be there for my birthday. I want to go back to V&A, and I want to be able to pick out some sexy little dress to wear. Maybe I'll steal your idea and set money aside with my losses. If I lose 1 lb per week on average all year, it'll put be at the top of my goal range, 1.5 lbs per week will put me at the bottom of my goal range. Totally reasonable, I think. I'm going to go with $3 per lb lost. Nice dresses are pricey, and I could get shoes/accessories with any leftover.



Another great idea.  I just asked DH how much he would pay me per pound and he fell off the couch laughing at me.  



Disneyluvr said:


> Good Morning Team Donald!! Last day of my Christmas break, back to school tomorrow!
> 
> QOTD - January 2, 2012 - Thinking back on your Action Plan for the Challenge - which will be your most difficult to accomplish??
> 
> I would have to say it's gonna be the exercising! I get up for work at 4:30am, commute an hour, work all day, commute an hour home, get DD from cheer practice, make dinner, shower and get ready for bed! I'm usually so tired by the time we finish dinner I just want to watch TV and go to bed, so forcing myself to get some exercise in will be tough!



Wouldn't it be great if we could hook a machine up to our bodies to work the muscles out while we commute to work??



frndshpcptn said:


> I think more exercise.  I work long hours and rush home at night to see my puppy (who I feel guilty for leaving all day while at the office).  I tried the morning work out, but I'm really, really not a morning person.  I'd love to do a mid-day workout, but sneaking out of the office for 1.5 hours a day would be a HUGE issue.
> 
> Urgh,  I keep throwing up obstacles.  But I need to commit myself to this.
> 
> I tried two new vegetables over the weekend (yellow and orange bell peppers).
> 
> I'm intrigued by the suggestion of trying baby spinach in a salad.  I've never had it, so can't say if I like it or not - but that could be my goal for the week - to try it!!
> 
> What does it taste like?  Is it sweet?  Flavorful?  Crispy?



It doesn't crunch when you chew it.  I prefer the baby spinach.  Its tender, 



frndshpcptn said:


> Hi-
> 
> That's amazing!
> 
> No, I've actually never done them - but very willing to give it a try!  I just got a Playstation 3 as a holiday gift and was also considering maybe a Playstation Move fitness game.  I really like the idea of being able to workout in my apartment.
> 
> Do you have any DVD reccomendations?



The dance games are fun.  The first time I played Dance reveolution on XBox - I didn't realize it tapes you and replays it - that was scary!!!



ilovefh said:


> I haven't read the whole thread but wanted to pop in and introduce myself.  This is my first challenge.
> 
> My name is Elena and I am a middle school math teacher.  We moved here to FL a year and a half ago and we're always toying with the idea of moving back to NH.
> 
> The highest weight I have been was 251 three years ago.  When I got pregnant in August 2010 I was 235 and thankfully when I delivered in May 2011 I was 235!  I'm now down to 215, but in a perfect world I would be around 130!  During this challenge my goal is to lose 10% of my weight and be down around 194.
> 
> I had my gallbladder out a week and a half ago and I'm trying to eat low fat.  DH is also overweight as well.  He has decided to pursue the lap band surgery.  He is currently starting the insurance required 6 month Doctor supervised diet plan so this is a good time for us to do this together.  The tough part is that we have opposite schedules.  I see him Sunday mornings and some weeks I don't see him awake again until Thursday night.
> 
> The toughest part for me is going to be exercise.  I would really like to go to the gym after work but time wise it is tough.  I had a free month at the gym at Celebration Hospital (free with a $30,000 c-section )  I don't leave school until 5 (we get out at 4, later on Tuesday and Thursday because I tutor).  By the time I picked up DS from daycare, got to the gym, got him settled in child care, got my workout done, got him and arrived home it was 8pm and time for him to go to bed.  I had officially seen him awake for a total of 20 minutes that day.  I thought about going to the gym before school and I'm still toying with that idea.  At the very least I can take him for a walk when we get home.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know everyone!
> 
> ETA: One of my other goals is to run the Expedition Everest Challenge.  I'm thinking of buying a cheap used jogging stroller off craigslist.  Also, any recommendations for any exercise DVD's or Kinect games?  I could definitely do those after DS goes to bed...especially since we are getting rid of cable on Thursday!



I have a friend that had the Biggest Loser for xbox and loved it.  I have it on the Wii and enjoy it - just don't love it.  The dance revolution on xbox is fun - but watch out - it tapes you and replays it back to you.



jillbur said:


> Oh no! I quoted you and I hope you are the one that lives near Pittsburgh? Where do you live? We are about an hour away from Pittsbugh on the Ohio border near Youngstown, OH. We are also about an hour and 15 minutes from Cleveland, but hardly ever go there. We head to Pittsburgh a lot for shopping, musicals, museums, zoo, etc. My college roommate was from near Pittsburgh, too. She's from North Huntington.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think the hardest thing for me will be following HH in general. I haven't participated in HH before, so I have to get focused and have to keep track of my water intake. I hope Team Donald can kick some HH butt!!
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I am a pretty competitive person and not happy about being behind Team Mickey for posts lol. I also feel bad because in the last challenge I really felt like I got to know some of their team members. I may check in on their thread once in awhile, but will also promise not to post over there!
> 
> I am off to an ok start today. I did the eliptical for 25 minutes and am cleaning today. Me and my boys go back to school tomorrow. I have to remember to iron their dress code (not a complete uniform) clothes so they're not a wrinkled mess tomorrow. It's going to be hard getting back into the groove after 12 days off.
> 
> I am planning on going to the gym later for a circuit training class, unless the snow we are supposed to get actually shows up. We are under a winter weather advisory for 6-10 inches  But, it all just depends since it's all lake effect off Lake Erie. We are on the border of the lake effect area, so sometimes we get less and other times we get more. So I am preparing for no snow or up to 12 inches. I am really hoping for NONE!! It's in the 20s and very cold today. My kids are hoping for 12 inches so schools will be delayed tomorrow lol. I am just hoping to get to the gym!
> 
> Well, I am off to do some more laundry, iron, put the rest of the Christmas decoration away, and help DS5 build his Lego Hogwarts Castle. Why did Santa and family buy so many Legos? Oh yeah, DSs love them! Luckily Dinner is in the crock pot~French Dip Sandwiches, so I don't have to cook later...just clean up.
> 
> I think some runners on here have inspired me to look for a race to sign up for, too. If I register, I'll get back out there and run. Although, I may not sign up for one until April when the chances of snow diminish
> 
> Have a great day everyone! Stay focused!
> 
> Jill



  You can still be friends with Team Mickey - we just have to beat them in the weigh ins!!!  Nobody gets voted off, after all.  



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Hi There. Sorry I couldnt find you earlier. Glad you had a good time when you were here Only 1 problem with Irish summers-they can be great and last for several weeks or woeful and be a wednesday afternoon sometime between april and september Thats why its so green lol
> 
> Seriously May-august are your best bets for warm (by Irish standards) weather



DH and I spent close to 3 weeks in Ireland for our honeymoon way back in 1985.  We actually had a nice stretch of weather.  Can't wait to go back some day.  



belledreamer said:


> Wow!  Lots of reading to catch up on!  So excited to see so many motivated people!
> 
> QOTD - January 2, 2012 - Thinking back on your Action Plan for the Challenge - which will be your most difficult to accomplish??
> 
> Probably the 'not eating my food like a ravenous wolf'.  I remember very clearly one time when I was 12 and we had fajitas for dinner; I made mine first and by the time my dad had his made I had finished my first one, was going back for seconds and would eat 3 more.  I used to pride myself on the fact that I could eat as much food as my dad...  I don't pride myself on that or do it anymore.
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~
> 
> Had a really good time yesterday, had some friends over and we had fish tacos (unfortunately fried, but I only had one) and one of our friends who makes sushi for a living brought things to make sushi so I stuck more with that instead.  Delicious!
> 
> Did really good on HH yesterday and accomplished everything for the day, including the 64oz of water.  (I don't know how some of you are doing 100oz!!) Going from about 12oz to 64oz has been kind of tough, but I made it yesterday with room to spare.
> 
> Today has been unusually good.  I did Special K for breakfast, craved grapes for a snack for the first time in three years, did 30 minutes exercise on Just Dance 3 and have almost drunken all my 64 oz of water for the day. (Mom was really impressed when I showed her that and asked for a bottle of water.  )  And it's only noon!!
> 
> I'm amazed at what two weeks has done already.  I'm not even craving sweets, fast food or iced tea. (Three of my biggest weaknesses) And I feel incredible!  I don't know if it's because of eating better or exercising or what, but for the first time, I really feel like I can do this.  I'm so excited for what's coming and I know this is going to be the start of a new life for me.
> 
> Plus the look on my mom's face when I told her I actually felt like raking our yard (we live on almost 2 acres) was priceless.



Sounds like you are on track to reach your goals.  When your finished with your yard - can you come do mine???



frndshpcptn said:


> Ok, I'm nervous about baby spinach tasting leafy.
> 
> I'm still going to try it, as part of my plan to add more vegetables into my diet.
> 
> Are there other lettuce leaves (besides romaine) that are palatable (i.e. without much distinct flavor - like iceberg)?
> 
> Thanks!



Red leaf, green leaf, butter leaf, Boston Bib.  Have you ever tried baby romaine??  You can usually find it near the bagged salads.  I believe the company that packs it is Noreast.  They also have the baby spinach.  The leaves are only about 2 inches, and very tender, different colors, red and purple and green.  

Janis


----------



## klmrph

On 1/4, a new show starts on the Cooking Channel, called Not My Mama's Meals...Paula Deans's son is making her meals healthier but still tasty.  Reminds me somewhat of our challenge this week.  I am going to set my DVR to record it.


----------



## buzz5985

VirataMama4 said:


> I haven't read through the thread yet, but I wanted to introduce myself!
> Hi! I'm Renee, I'm 32 almost 33 (Valentine's Day).  I've been married 5 years and we have a total of 4 kids. Oldest DD is 13, DSS is 13, DSD is 6 and my Monster (DS) is 4.  My DH is in the Navy and I'm a SAHM right now, but plan on going back to school this Summer or Fall.
> 
> This is my first Biggest Loser challenge, and I'm way excited to finally start being a "loser".   I've been really fighting my weight for about 4 years now, ever since I had my youngest DS.  I've finally decided that I'm going to stop talking about losing the weight and buckle down and do it.  Besides it being better for my health, we're PCSing to New Orleans in March, so I know hiding in my big baggy sweat pants and sweatshirts is not going to be feasible. I want to be comfortable and feel good wearing shorts and a t-shirt...  I also plan on doing the Princess 1/2 in 2013, wanted to do it this year but we ended up getting orders to move in March.
> 
> I think my toughest challenge is going to be portion control and watching what I eat.  Exercising shouldn't be too hard as I'm hiring a personal trainer.  I just hope I can keep up with everything even with all the stress from moving!



Welcome to the challenge.  Do you have a scale you can measure your food on??  I find if I weigh, it's half the battle.  Some measuring cups help in the beginning too.  Good luck with the trainer.



jenanderson said:


> This was my quote today from Running World....
> 
> _We find time for the things that are important to us. Period. _
> 
> I thought about all the people who responded that exercising is going to be the most challenging part for them.  I agree in many ways because I also live a totally crazy life - teaching, mom of 2 very busy kids, wife, head of the parent group for the HS dance team, serving on the school district GT committee, and so many more things.  I look at my calendar every single day and wonder how I can fit one more thing in the day and sometimes the honest answer is I can't.
> 
> So, what do we all do about the exercising?  I think today I just asked myself...is it important to me?  The answer was yes (even though I tried to give excuses why it was okay to skip it).  It meant that something had to give today.  For me, I just had to walk away from all the grading I had left to do.  I know this means I will be working on it tonight when I thought I would be done but the exercising was important.  Period.
> 
> I have looked at my schedule for the week and I have decided that I am going to make some hard changes...like 2 days this week I am going to get up at 4:45 so I can get 15 minutes of exercise in before work.  I know that on those 2 days I can fit 15 additional minutes in later in the day but this is the only way it is going to happen.  I hate getting up early but I know I can do 15 minutes.  I also know that I am going to have to ask DH to do a few things for me on one night so that I can free up a little bit more time.
> 
> I cannot keep putting everything else on the calendar and not have time left over for the exercising because in all honest, I know that the exercising is going to make the difference for me in this challenge.
> 
> So, tonight as you get ready for the rest of this week and are trying to figure out how to fit everything in...I hope we all realize how important our goals are and that we make time for what is important.  Period.
> 
> Alright...I am done preaching!    I just thought that this quote came to me today at the perfect time!  BTW....if you want an inspiring quote sent to you every day via e-mail...sign up at Runner's World.  Some are really good!



Your absolutely right.  I would actually prefer to do housework than exercise.    But I really need to put it down on my calendar and stick with it.  Maybe I should call some coworkers on the same schedule as I and meet for a walk!!!!



Scraggy said:


> Just checking back in to say I actually exercised. I used weights for my arms. I could really feel it burn. Better than no exercise, I guess.
> 
> DH says if I can make my 50 pounds goal, he'll take me somewhere special for the weekend over the summer. Too bad I'm 1800 miles from WDW. Too far for a weekend for us.
> 
> So, I'm trying to lose weight and be healthier.
> I printed out a daily checklist of chores that need done in order to keep my housekeeping on track.
> I printed out a decluttering daily checklist. Although I'm not a clutter person, I figure it could help.
> I also started a strict budget to save as much as we can this year. With my MS and Dh's Parkinson's, our jobs may not last forever.
> 
> I feel so much better in 2012, even if it's only the 2nd.



Have you ever heard of the Flylady??  She has a website that helps to keep you focused on daily chores etc.  

Any plans on where you want to go for the weekend??


----------



## ougrad86

Finally on my regular computer, back home from our trip!  I have been following on my phone, but found it difficult to post much.  I am not really starting for a couple of days - need to go grocery shopping! And trying to catch up laundry  and stow all the stuff we hauled back.  So will probably start fresh on Friday morning, when I have everything in place (I can't just start - I have to arrange everything!).

Need to hit the hay right now.  I will try to catch up the next couple of days, and introduce myself, depending on how crazy it is at work!

Carol


----------



## buzz5985

mrsxsparrow said:


> Okay, I'm going to go through and read everything posted today later. But to be honest, it's pretty overwhelming as a first time BL participant! I want to hear what everyone has to say, but I'm pressed for time right now -- I'll have to read more tonight.
> 
> I did have a question though. I work out with a trainer at the gym, and she has me do some pretty intense cardio. I love her sooo much and trust her in everything she does. Also, I can already see a huge difference in my stamina. BUT I usually end up having to throw up when I train with her (specifically when she has me do cardio). Today I had to run to the restroom three times! It's very annoying and I would have hoped it would have gotten better by now (it's been about two months). Does this happen to anyone else? Anyone have any tips on how to make it stop?
> 
> 
> 
> I actually had to add an action last night... And I know it will be the hardest one. And, for me, that is to *go to bed early.* I'm a major night owl and don't usually sleep until 3:00am. But between 12am and 3am is when I eat literally EVERYTHING in the house. I really need to stop doing that!



No advise for your exercise "glitch".  I too am a night owl - but I don't get home from work until between 12 and 1 am.  I find it hard to shut down right away.  



#1hoosierfan said:


> Did well on eating today and got all of my water in.
> 
> Did day 1 of P90X and, OH MY WORD...... I was actually laughing at myself. I just kept thinking how ridiculous I must look! Today was chest/back and ab ripper....... Lots of push-ups and pull-ups.  I am just going to have to focus on *my* progress.  It was pretty intense..
> 
> For the record, I am NOWHERE close to even being able to do one pull-up.  I had to throw the resistance band around the pull-up bar and do it that way.
> 
> Then during the ab ripper video.  The boys came downstairs and were "exercising" too.  I was cracking up!..... That one just about killed me too, so the break was nice.
> 
> Have a great evening everyone!



Great job on the exercise.



Doug7856 said:


> Hi Team Donald,
> 
> Wanted to introduce myself!
> 
> This is my first year doing Dis Biggest Loser and I'm excited. I'm in my mid 40's and need to lose more than a few pounds. Last year I lost 30 lbs with Adkins. This year I'm doing a "modified" Adkins -- low carb, but not no carb. I avoid processed flour and sugar, eat my veggies, whole grains and berries and yes enjoy some beef, fish, poultry and *bacon*!
> 
> My big goal is to complete the Walt Disney World 1/2 Marathon in January 2013 so my main exercise is running but I want to add some weight training as well. I started running last summer and entered the Baltimore 5K with my son last October. Enjoyed my first run of 2012 today and I'm hoping to keep it up this winter (boy was it COLD today!).
> 
> Thanks for letting me come along for the ride!



Welcome - there are a lot of runners here to keep you company and inspired.



MoonFaerie said:


> Ok, this isn't weight loss related, but I need to freak out for a minute. Last semester I dropped organic chemistry I after studying my butt off and getting a 20 (out of 100) on the first exam. I'm registered to take it again this spring, and the prof just put the syllabus up on blackboard.
> 
> Our grade is made up of:
> Pop Quizzes, 4%
> 2 Exams, lower one 24%, higher one 32%
> Comprehensive Final - 40%
> 
> I have to pass organic I, II and lab to graduate with any biology degree, no matter which concentration I pick.



You can do it!!!  Try not to get overwhelmed = break the work up into little pieces and work from there.  When we start projects at work - we use a white board - but intead of writing on that - we write on post it notes so we can move them around easier.  Same thing can work with writing papers, etc.



JacksLilWench said:


> Probably, just remembering it in the moment when I go grocery shopping/eat out/hang out with my friends, etc.  I get all caught up, and it gets away from me.  I will say I have not had a single soda today!
> 
> 
> 
> This. Was. Hysterical
> 
> 
> 
> You can do it!!!!  I believe in you!!!
> 
> ****************
> Okay, I have a question- is it too late to send in weights and measurements in the morning??  I completely forgot yesterday AND today!!



No it's not too late.  Weight to dvccruiser75.  WIn to me - buzz5985.



jenanderson said:


> Alright team!  I try hard to keep up with responding to all posts when it is possible....so I had to go back several pages...but here is the start!  I am sure I will have several more posts as I am just doing one page at a time!
> 
> *Michelle - *How is the P90X going?  I have always wanted to try it but it is really expensive and I didn't want to waste my money if I didn't like it.  Can't wait to hear your thoughts about it!
> 
> *Joslyn - *Welcome to the group!    I see you have a puppy that you like to spend time with....is there any way you can mix in your exercising with time spent with the puppy?  Even taking the puppy out for walks everyday would help!
> 
> *Lindsay - *I hope you are feeling better today!
> 
> *Trina - *Hope you are feeling better today too!
> 
> *Nicole -* Welcome to the challenge!    I bet all your running around campus really helps you!  Keep at those stairs because it is amazing how much that helps.
> 
> *Laura - *Great job taking the photos even though you might not have wanted to do it.  In the end, having the before and after shots will make you appreciate all your hard work.
> 
> *Janis - *I bet your DH does think you work at the DIS!  I know when these challenges start that my DH feels the same way.  I am glad that your family realizes how important it is to you!  Thanks for posting the poem!
> 
> Janis - Can I still submit my WIN numbers tomorrow?  I need to find a measuring tape and don't know where my old one is right now.
> 
> *luvpoohandcompany - *I love that you are putting money away to buy yourself new t-shirts!    Money is a big motivator and it will help to get what you want when you are done!  You asked about motivation...I have to set mini rewards for myself.  It is usually things like nail polish to match a running outfit, new running socks or something else running related, sometimes a night off from all counting...whatever it takes for the week!
> 
> *Kathy - *Great job tracking every ugly bit yesterday.  I am doing the same because I am not making enough changes in my eating yet.    It is amazing though because writing it down is causing me to change it up a little each day.  Soon I know it will not be so bad.
> 
> *Nicole - *I hope you can figure out how to add the exercising into the day.  It is hard when you are so busy.  Maybe you can chunk out some small times here and there and increase it as you are able to?



Yes you can send in your WIn numbers at any time.



trinaweena said:


> Ok the diet plan did not go as well as planned today...in a manner of speaking.  I was still feeling awful from my stomach ache so I called out at work (felt bad but not really) and spent the day on the couch.  Of course I could have spent this time meal planning and such but I didn't much want to think about food.
> 
> I did start my weight loss/running blog again and if you guys want to follow along you can find it here http://nerdgirlruns.tumblr.com/ mostly its just a place for me to post about my weight loss and post motivational things
> 
> I think my biggest challenge is going to be getting back into the frame of mind of "eating healthy" because i've really been slacking.  Also planning ahead and like a lot of people have said, planning in exercise.  Last semester was tough as my schedule was as follows
> 8am - wake up/breakfast
> 9-12pm - class
> 12-8 or 9pm - work
> 9-10:30 - gym
> 11pm - bed
> rinse and repeat
> 
> It was exhausting.  This semester is going to be a lot different in many ways. I'm going full time at school and part time at work which leaves me more time but it's mostly time for homework.  My schedule this semester is as follows
> MW 9:25-10:40 American Govnt & Politics
> MW 10:50 - 12:05 Ancient Mediterranean Worlds
> MW 1:40 - 2:55 20th Century Europe
> 
> and then
> 
> TR 10:50 - 12:05 Elementary Spanish
> TR 1:40 - 2:55 History of American Consumer Culture & Materialism
> 
> and then I will be working Monday night, tuesday night, friday morning and sundays all day.  I'm hoping to fit in exercise tuesday and thursday mornings, and then wednesday and friday afternoons, with sundays and mondays off and I don't know about saturdays yet.  I'm still not quite sure what I can do cause my hip still bothers me and the doctor hasn't cleared me
> 
> I've really been craving sweets lately, like cookies and such, so that will be a battle too and I'm cutting out soda, except for gingerale, which helps my tummy.  I've been doing really good with my water intake though.  I have my big camelbak water bottle and I just make sure to drink three of those a day, comes out to about 72oz
> 
> I've been reading trip reports all day while watching justified. We go to disney in less than 4 months and I don't feel excited enough.  Anyone have any trip reports they recommend?
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good night, I'm going to continue watching justified and start looking for some slow cooker recipes..any recommendations???



You may find some on the Cooking Light site.



my3princes said:


> Exercise.  Exercise is my nemesis.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to take my measurements soon, but haven't found a chance yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Who are we PMing our starting weights to?
> 
> 
> 
> I've spent 3 1/2 days of my 4 day weekend redoing our main bath.  Lots of work and plenty of exercise.  The good news is that it is done.



PM your weight to Dvccruiser76 and PM your WIN to me.

Janis


----------



## belledreamer

NOTE TO SELF:  When I want to rake two acres for reasons even I can't understand and my arms are already sore from exercising, remind myself that I need to pace myself.

My arms are killing me!!! Only made it halfway through the raking... But dad brought the treadmill home today so I think I'll do that tomorrow and give my arms a break...


----------



## trinaweena

The link I gave to my blog was the wrong one, its www.nerdgirlruns.blogspot.com so please follow me over there!


----------



## jenanderson

cjdj4 said:


> Well, we had school today in my district We were the only school district in the area who returned today. Poor me, I had to get up and go to work this morning after 2 weeks off  I ate pretty well today. Still working on the water.
> 
> I am the MS reading coach at a K-8, and I must say I DO NOT miss grading 120 papers every 2 weeks. I hate grading and report card times. I did like reading the kids' writing because they are so funny and creative.



I am so sorry that you had to return to school today...that is sad.    I do have to return tomorrow and I am happy to report...the grades are submitted!    I love reading kids writing...but not correcting it.  I had to correct over 100-8th grade projects!  It was so much work.  It shouldn't have been so bad but we allow students to turn in work late (without much of a penalty) so almost everything I graded was late work that should have been graded when everyone else turned it in.  As I teacher, this is my biggest problem.  Students who turn in so much late work often put me behind or throw my schedule off.  I have to find a better way of deal with it.



mrsxsparrow said:


> I did have a question though. I work out with a trainer at the gym, and she has me do some pretty intense cardio. I love her sooo much and trust her in everything she does. Also, I can already see a huge difference in my stamina. BUT I usually end up having to throw up when I train with her (specifically when she has me do cardio). Today I had to run to the restroom three times! It's very annoying and I would have hoped it would have gotten better by now (it's been about two months). Does this happen to anyone else? Anyone have any tips on how to make it stop?



First of all - don't let how fast this thread moves right now scare you.  As we get into the challenge, you will get into a routine and things run really smooth.    I can remember how overwhelmed I felt when I first started.

Here is the important part - why are you throwing up with your trainer?  Does she think this is okay?  I would talk with her about it.  I have pushed myself really hard when running before but never to the point of throwing up...close, but not there.  I just don't think that it is good for you to be throwing up.  Maybe talk with your doctor as well.



#1hoosierfan said:


> Did day 1 of P90X and, OH MY WORD...... I was actually laughing at myself. I just kept thinking how ridiculous I must look! Today was chest/back and ab ripper....... Lots of push-ups and pull-ups.  I am just going to have to focus on *my* progress.  It was pretty intense..



I am so glad that you reported in on this!  I hope you keep us updated.  I feel this way every time I start pilates...I look ridiculous when I start!  Keep on going...you can do it!  



Doug7856 said:


> This is my first year doing Dis Biggest Loser and I'm excited.
> 
> My big goal is to complete the Walt Disney World 1/2 Marathon in January 2013 so my main exercise is running but I want to add some weight training as well. I started running last summer and entered the Baltimore 5K with my son last October. Enjoyed my first run of 2012 today and I'm hoping to keep it up this winter (boy was it COLD today!).
> 
> Thanks for letting me come along for the ride!



Welcome Donald!    We do have a lot of runners here.  I just did my first run of 2012 yesterday!  Good for you!    I am thinking about going Goofy in 2013...might have to wait until 2014 because of money but that is my dream!    Can't wait to hear more about your running and how you are adding weight training (that is my weakness).



MoonFaerie said:


> Ok, this isn't weight loss related, but I need to freak out for a minute. Last semester I dropped organic chemistry I after studying my butt off and getting a 20 (out of 100) on the first exam. I'm registered to take it again this spring, and the prof just put the syllabus up on blackboard.
> 
> Our grade is made up of:
> Pop Quizzes, 4%
> 2 Exams, lower one 24%, higher one 32%
> Comprehensive Final - 40%
> 
> I have to pass organic I, II and lab to graduate with any biology degree, no matter which concentration I pick.



Oh dear!  I am so sorry to read this.  Have you thought of meeting with the prof ahead of time to see what you can do to be sure that you pass the class this time around?  I know that I had to do that once and it did really help.  I just went in and talked with the prof over and over and kept at it until I passed the class (chemistry)!  Good luck!  



trinaweena said:


> Ok the diet plan did not go as well as planned today...in a manner of speaking.  I was still feeling awful from my stomach ache so I called out at work (felt bad but not really) and spent the day on the couch.  Of course I could have spent this time meal planning and such but I didn't much want to think about food.
> 
> I did start my weight loss/running blog again and if you guys want to follow along you can find it here http://nerdgirlruns.tumblr.com/ mostly its just a place for me to post about my weight loss and post motivational things



I hope you feel better.    It is no fun when you have a stomach ache.  I am going to find your blog and follow along!  



#1hoosierfan said:


> I followed Jeff Galloway's program when I trained for the half-marathon, and one of his major mantras is "no puking."



That is what I had thought as well...no puking.    All my running literature says that if you are, something in the program is not right.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> As I was reading Jen's post about doing whats important to us I realized this.  Many of us on here are teachers, nurses, and SAHM's.  I cant remember what the diagram is called anymore but its a personality test and I remember them saying those who are in the _____ category are usually nurses, teachers, service men/women, etc.  That category was indictive of those people who always put others first, very caring and empathetic individuals.  Thinking back on that I thought it was ironic that a majority of us are in those professions and here we are all focusing on the same challenge in our life.  Weight loss!
> 
> It is time for all of us to be a little selfish.  Put yourself first!!!!  It doesnt mean everyone else needs to take a back seat but put yourself up there with them.  My kids are my life but It is when I only am worried about caring for them that my own health starts to fall.  I have learned that although I need to do all I can for them I also need to find time to do the same for myself.  I know all of you can do it too.



Thanks for adding onto this Lindsay.  I just feel really strongly about it as well.  If I do not take care of myself...I cannot be there for the rest of my life.  



klmrph said:


> On 1/4, a new show starts on the Cooking Channel, called Not My Mama's Meals...Paula Deans's son is making her meals healthier but still tasty.  Reminds me somewhat of our challenge this week.  I am going to set my DVR to record it.



I am going to have to watch this show!  We love the Food Network and watch Paula Dean once in a while but we always laugh about the butter!  It would be good to see some healthier options!  



ougrad86 said:


> Finally on my regular computer, back home from our trip!  I have been following on my phone, but found it difficult to post much.  I am not really starting for a couple of days - need to go grocery shopping! And trying to catch up laundry  and stow all the stuff we hauled back.  So will probably start fresh on Friday morning, when I have everything in place (I can't just start - I have to arrange everything!).



Welcome back Carol!  I hope that you had a good trip.  It is important to have that time to get everything ready to go before starting...I should have done more of that myself!  Oh well...we are off!


----------



## akhaloha

buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 2, 2012 - Thinking back on your Action Plan for the Challenge - which will be your most difficult to accomplish??



The most difficult thing for me will be exercise.  I am the queen of finding any excuse to get out of exercising.  Now that my DD13 has so many after school activites, we end up getting home later and later.  If I don't change my clothes and start working out the second I get home it just doesn't happen.  I am NOT a morning person - and I already get up at 5:00 a.m. to start the day - so I can't imagine getting up sooner to exercise.  I feel so much better when I make the time to do it - so I just have to do it!  Besides, the older I get, the more flabby I get.  I NEED to workout!


----------



## Mary•Poppins

Disneyluvr said:


> Good Morning Team Donald!! Last day of my Christmas break, back to school tomorrow!
> 
> QOTD - January 2, 2012 - Thinking back on your Action Plan for the Challenge - which will be your most difficult to accomplish??
> 
> I would have to say it's gonna be the exercising! I get up for work at 4:30am, commute an hour, work all day, commute an hour home, get DD from cheer practice, make dinner, shower and get ready for bed! I'm usually so tired by the time we finish dinner I just want to watch TV and go to bed, so forcing myself to get some exercise in will be tough!



Ouch ... 4:30 is so early.  I am always getting up late and rushing in the morning.  My goal is to get up at 6:00 instead of 6:20 like I was doing before Christmas break.

I just checked my email from work and my principal just gave us a "free" dress down day tomorrow.  This will be a nice way to start back.  We have dress down days to raise money for charity (or our community) throughout the year ... so the free day is great.



ilovefh said:


> I had my gallbladder out a week and a half ago and I'm trying to eat low fat.  DH is also overweight as well.  He has decided to pursue the lap band surgery.  He is currently starting the insurance required 6 month Doctor supervised diet plan so this is a good time for us to do this together.  The tough part is that we have opposite schedules.  I see him Sunday mornings and some weeks I don't see him awake again until Thursday night.



I had my gallbladder out a year and a half ago.  I had trouble eating fatty foods at first.  It took me about 2 months for my body to adjust.  Make sure you take it easy until you feel better.  

Also a girl I work with had the lap band surgery.  She has been very successful with it.  I think she lost about 100 pounds.  I hope he finds success with it too.



jillbur said:


> Oh no! I quoted you and I hope you are the one that lives near Pittsburgh? Where do you live? We are about an hour away from Pittsbugh on the Ohio border near Youngstown, OH. We are also about an hour and 15 minutes from Cleveland, but hardly ever go there. We head to Pittsburgh a lot for shopping, musicals, museums, zoo, etc. My college roommate was from near Pittsburgh, too. She's from North Huntington.
> 
> 
> Jill



Hi Jill!  I am the PP who lives near Pittsburgh.  I live in Oakmont.  I grew up in Pittsburgh and have a lot of family in the area.



mrsxsparrow said:


> Okay, I'm going to go through and read everything posted today later. But to be honest, it's pretty overwhelming as a first time BL participant! I want to hear what everyone has to say, but I'm pressed for time right now -- I'll have to read more tonight.



I am also a little overwhelmed being a first time BL participant.  This is my last day off of work and I'm not sure I am going to be able to read all the postings everyday ... however, I will post by answering the question daily.  

QOTD - January 2, 2012 - Thinking back on your Action Plan for the Challenge - which will be your most difficult to accomplish??

To be honest, all of them will be difficult for the same reason ... making time to complete them.  But, I am motivated to try.


----------



## escape

Hi everyone!

Sorry I'm just now checking in.  Been busy getting things done for work before I leave on our Disney trip on Thursday.  I'm participating in the WDW half-marathon on Saturday and the marathon relay the next day.  I'm already tired thinking about it.  

My name is Susie and I'm 54 years old.  After being a couch potato most of my adult years, I got off the couch in August, 2006 at age 49 to train for the 2007 WDW half-marathon.  I NEVER, EVER thought I could/would do something like that.  I thought that was only for super athletes, not an occasional 1 mile walker like me.  A good friend of mine lost a bunch of weight and did the 2006 WDW half.  I knew if she could do it, I might could.  I've never received a metal for anything and after hearing that anyone who finishes receives one, then I had to try it.  I was excited and scared at the same time.  I could barely walk 1 mile - how was I going to run/walk 13.1 miles within the 3.5 hour time limit?!!!  After following a training plan, I did it - blisters and all.  It wasn't pretty.  I was hurting at the end.  I swore I'd never do another one.  Three days later, I signed up for the full the next year.  It was going to be the 15th anniversary of the Mickey (the full marathon) and I was turning 50.  I had to go for it.  45 half-marathons, 2 full marathons and a Goofy later, I'm still at it.    If I can do it, anyone with reasonably decent health can do it!!!

My problem is that my weight is holding me back in so many ways.  I'm not very speedy in my races, I feel tired all the time, I'm starting to have knee and feet issues, and the list goes on and on.  I need to lose around 50 pounds.  You'd think that with all the walking and running I do, it would be easy for me to do this but it's not.  I don't have a good relationship with food and I need to change this.  At the end of January, I am going to start a medically supervised weight loss program.  The program lasts 16 weeks with mandatory classes and lab work each week.  After the initial 15 weeks, I will either continue until I get within 5-10 pounds of my goal weight or I will start on a maintenance program with the weight-loss group.  I'm excited to be doing this but it will require great discipline to stick with the program.  I know I'll need encouragement from ya'll and I'm willing to provide encouragement to everyone as well.  

Now, I need to catch up on all the introductions and send in my initial weight.  

GO, TEAM, GO!!!!!    We can do it!


----------



## jenanderson

belledreamer said:


> NOTE TO SELF:  When I want to rake two acres for reasons even I can't understand and my arms are already sore from exercising, remind myself that I need to pace myself.
> 
> My arms are killing me!!! Only made it halfway through the raking... But dad brought the treadmill home today so I think I'll do that tomorrow and give my arms a break...



Great job getting your raking in!    The treadmill tomorrow sounds like a good plan!  



trinaweena said:


> The link I gave to my blog was the wrong one, its www.nerdgirlruns.blogspot.com so please follow me over there!



Thanks for posting the new one...I just went and "followed" and it looks great! 

----------------------------
Today was not necessarily the best day.  As I was grading, I was also "grazing"    I will write it all down though and kept all evidence (wrappers and notes as I ate).  In the late afternoon I was feeling frustrated with myself for leaving all the work and for eating all the food.  My solution - head to the gym!  I convinced DH to go to the gym with me to do some running.  I ran for about 25 minutes on the treadmill and then did about 10 minutes on the eliptical.  I felt so much better that even though I did not have the day I really wanted that I at least got out there and exercised.

Tonight my shins and knees are hurting just a bit.  When I first started running, I really had a lot of pain to work through.  This time around I am going to be sure that I treat it all right immediately.  Tomorrow I will use my KT compression tape to tape up my shins and one knee.  I will also take a break from running.  My plan is to spend 10 minutes of my lunch walking around my school.  I will then do some weight lifting and other conditioning in the evening.  

I have to return to school tomorrow but DH does not so I will leave him with a shopping list and have him go pick up some more healthy food.  I want to make some soup for lunches because it is so filling and so low in points (I make the WW zero point soup).  

I have tried several different methods of recording things these past 2 days (some on my computer, some in a journal, some on little notes of paper) and my other goal for tomorrow is to settle on how I am going to record things and just stick to it.

Time to spend a bit of time relaxing and then head to bed.  Tomorrow will start way earlier then I have been used to and it is going to be a long one!  

Night everyone!
Jen

PS - Janis...I did my best to add to our thread today!


----------



## chimo2u

Good Evening  I may be your newest team member! 
my name is Marie, I am 41 (soon to be 42 on Jan 29th ) My weight has been my nemesis but only went higher and higher after having my boys in '92 and '96....my highest was 218, and I managed to lose 58 of those lbs in 2007 when I joined the army and went to basic trg. (Canadian Miltary) sadly, I was hurt in trg. And had to come home and focus on another career for myself......that has all worked out over the last 4 yrs. And I am now happily an administrative assistant. Unfortunately, sitting jobs aren't good for one's weight  I've put back on much of the 58 lbs I lost when training for the military .....and I am needing to lose some of that again......I am at a point in my life where I am not willing to kill myself exercise wise anymore, I aim for health and functional fitness now. I would love to lose about 30 lbs before I head to the world with my boys (15/19) and my best friend in Oct 2012. I have 9 months to reach that goal.....I would love to be able to tour WDW this time without the pain in my feet that plagued me on my last trip  wow! Did my feet ever hurt! So I am wanting to focus on health, slow maintainable weight loss, and a walking program to get me fit for Disney walking  I am glad to meet you all and look forward to getting to know each other better along this journey
~ Marie


----------



## buzz5985

klmrph said:


> On 1/4, a new show starts on the Cooking Channel, called Not My Mama's Meals...Paula Deans's son is making her meals healthier but still tasty.  Reminds me somewhat of our challenge this week.  I am going to set my DVR to record it.



Thanks for the heads up.  She uses so much butter!!!



ougrad86 said:


> Finally on my regular computer, back home from our trip!  I have been following on my phone, but found it difficult to post much.  I am not really starting for a couple of days - need to go grocery shopping! And trying to catch up laundry  and stow all the stuff we hauled back.  So will probably start fresh on Friday morning, when I have everything in place (I can't just start - I have to arrange everything!).
> 
> Need to hit the hay right now.  I will try to catch up the next couple of days, and introduce myself, depending on how crazy it is at work!
> 
> Carol



Welcome home!!!  I don't know if it will help anyone else, but I use a post it note with the page and post number I left off on.  The view last post doesn't work when you jump on quick to read PM's.  



belledreamer said:


> NOTE TO SELF:  When I want to rake two acres for reasons even I can't understand and my arms are already sore from exercising, remind myself that I need to pace myself.
> 
> My arms are killing me!!! Only made it halfway through the raking... But dad brought the treadmill home today so I think I'll do that tomorrow and give my arms a break...



Does that mean, your not coming over to do my yard??  



escape said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Sorry I'm just now checking in.  Been busy getting things done for work before I leave on our Disney trip on Thursday.  I'm participating in the WDW half-marathon on Saturday and the marathon relay the next day.  I'm already tired thinking about it.
> 
> My name is Susie and I'm 54 years old.  After being a couch potato most of my adult years, I got off the couch in August, 2006 at age 49 to train for the 2007 WDW half-marathon.  I NEVER, EVER thought I could/would do something like that.  I thought that was only for super athletes, not an occasional 1 mile walker like me.  A good friend of mine lost a bunch of weight and did the 2006 WDW half.  I knew if she could do it, I might could.  I've never received a metal for anything and after hearing that anyone who finishes receives one, then I had to try it.  I was excited and scared at the same time.  I could barely walk 1 mile - how was I going to run/walk 13.1 miles within the 3.5 hour time limit?!!!  After following a training plan, I did it - blisters and all.  It wasn't pretty.  I was hurting at the end.  I swore I'd never do another one.  Three days later, I signed up for the full the next year.  It was going to be the 15th anniversary of the Mickey (the full marathon) and I was turning 50.  I had to go for it.  45 half-marathons, 2 full marathons and a Goofy later, I'm still at it.    If I can do it, anyone with reasonably decent health can do it!!!
> 
> My problem is that my weight is holding me back in so many ways.  I'm not very speedy in my races, I feel tired all the time, I'm starting to have knee and feet issues, and the list goes on and on.  I need to lose around 50 pounds.  You'd think that with all the walking and running I do, it would be easy for me to do this but it's not.  I don't have a good relationship with food and I need to change this.  At the end of January, I am going to start a medically supervised weight loss program.  The program lasts 16 weeks with mandatory classes and lab work each week.  After the initial 15 weeks, I will either continue until I get within 5-10 pounds of my goal weight or I will start on a maintenance program with the weight-loss group.  I'm excited to be doing this but it will require great discipline to stick with the program.  I know I'll need encouragement from ya'll and I'm willing to provide encouragement to everyone as well.
> 
> Now, I need to catch up on all the introductions and send in my initial weight.
> 
> GO, TEAM, GO!!!!!    We can do it!



We want to hear all about your trip!!!  Thanks for sharing your running history.  I am 52 and was wondering if a marathon could be in my future.



jenanderson said:


> Great job getting your raking in!    The treadmill tomorrow sounds like a good plan!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting the new one...I just went and "followed" and it looks great!
> 
> ----------------------------
> Today was not necessarily the best day.  As I was grading, I was also "grazing"    I will write it all down though and kept all evidence (wrappers and notes as I ate).  In the late afternoon I was feeling frustrated with myself for leaving all the work and for eating all the food.  My solution - head to the gym!  I convinced DH to go to the gym with me to do some running.  I ran for about 25 minutes on the treadmill and then did about 10 minutes on the eliptical.  I felt so much better that even though I did not have the day I really wanted that I at least got out there and exercised.
> 
> Tonight my shins and knees are hurting just a bit.  When I first started running, I really had a lot of pain to work through.  This time around I am going to be sure that I treat it all right immediately.  Tomorrow I will use my KT compression tape to tape up my shins and one knee.  I will also take a break from running.  My plan is to spend 10 minutes of my lunch walking around my school.  I will then do some weight lifting and other conditioning in the evening.
> 
> I have to return to school tomorrow but DH does not so I will leave him with a shopping list and have him go pick up some more healthy food.  I want to make some soup for lunches because it is so filling and so low in points (I make the WW zero point soup).
> 
> I have tried several different methods of recording things these past 2 days (some on my computer, some in a journal, some on little notes of paper) and my other goal for tomorrow is to settle on how I am going to record things and just stick to it.
> 
> Time to spend a bit of time relaxing and then head to bed.  Tomorrow will start way earlier then I have been used to and it is going to be a long one!
> 
> Night everyone!
> Jen
> 
> PS - Janis...I did my best to add to our thread today!



And you did a wonderful job!!!  Last look we were within 15 posts of overtaking them.  

On the plus side - we have more members participating in WIN so far.  13-9  Send those numbers in to me everyone!!!  I know it's scary to add all those numbers up and look at that total - but it's the last time you will see that number because it's all down hill from here!!!



chimo2u said:


> Good Evening  I may be your newest team member!
> my name is Marie, I am 41 (soon to be 42 on Jan 29th ) My weight has been my nemesis but only went higher and higher after having my boys in '92 and '96....my highest was 218, and I managed to lose 58 of those lbs in 2007 when I joined the army and went to basic trg. (Canadian Miltary) sadly, I was hurt in trg. And had to come home and focus on another career for myself......that has all worked out over the last 4 yrs. And I am now happily an administrative assistant. Unfortunately, sitting jobs aren't good for one's weight  I've put back on much of the 58 lbs I lost when training for the military .....and I am needing to lose some of that again......I am at a point in my life where I am not willing to kill myself exercise wise anymore, I aim for health and functional fitness now. I would love to lose about 30 lbs before I head to the world with my boys (15/19) and my best friend in Oct 2012. I have 9 months to reach that goal.....I would love to be able to tour WDW this time without the pain in my feet that plagued me on my last trip  wow! Did my feet ever hurt! So I am wanting to focus on health, slow maintainable weight loss, and a walking program to get me fit for Disney walking  I am glad to meet you all and look forward to getting to know each other better along this journey
> ~ Marie



Welcome!!!  I am too familiar with that sore foot problem at WDW.  

Janis


----------



## buzz5985

On January 1 we discussed what our Action Plan would be on our weight loss journey.  On January 2 we discussed which aspect of our plan would be the most difficult to follow, and hopefully found some solutions.  Which leads us to -

QOTD - January 3, 2012 - This isn't really a question.  And you can use it as part of your HH #4 - relax each day.  OK.  I want you to sit down, close your eyes and envision yourself at the end of your journey.  How do you see yourself??  Are you sitting in V&A in a new sexy dress making wise food choices??   Are you running in the next Princess Marathon??  Or are you able to keep up with the kiddo's at MK without keeling over??  Are you in that itsy, bitsy, teeny weeny, yellow polka dot bikini, at the top of Summit Plummet thinking maybe this wasn't a very good idea??


----------



## buzz5985

buzz5985 said:


> On January 1 we discussed what our Action Plan would be on our weight loss journey.  On January 2 we discussed which aspect of our plan would be the most difficult to follow, and hopefully found some solutions.  Which leads us to -
> 
> QOTD - January 3, 2012 - This isn't really a question.  And you can use it as part of your HH #4 - relax each day.  OK.  I want you to sit down, close your eyes and envision yourself at the end of your journey.  How do you see yourself??  Are you sitting in V&A in a new sexy dress making wise food choices??   Are you running in the next Princess Marathon??  Or are you able to keep up with the kiddo's at MK without keeling over??  Are you in that itsy, bitsy, teeny weeny, yellow polka dot bikini, at the top of Summit Plummet thinking maybe this wasn't a very good idea??



I have two visions.  One is I am out hiking with DH, and I don't have to tell him to slow down - because I am in the lead!!!  The other is participating in one of the races at WDW - starting small with a 5k, something in the line of  Expedition Everest appeals to me.  

I lied - I have another.  Sitting down and being one of those people that could share a meal at WDW and be satisfied!!!!  

Janis


----------



## buzz5985

Just a heads up - if you have a kindle, Jillian Michael's first book is $1.99.


----------



## akhaloha

buzz5985 said:


> On January 1 we discussed what our Action Plan would be on our weight loss journey.  On January 2 we discussed which aspect of our plan would be the most difficult to follow, and hopefully found some solutions.  Which leads us to -
> 
> QOTD - January 3, 2012 - This isn't really a question.  And you can use it as part of your HH #4 - relax each day.  OK.  I want you to sit down, close your eyes and envision yourself at the end of your journey.  How do you see yourself??  Are you sitting in V&A in a new sexy dress making wise food choices??   Are you running in the next Princess Marathon??  Or are you able to keep up with the kiddo's at MK without keeling over??  Are you in that itsy, bitsy, teeny weeny, yellow polka dot bikini, at the top of Summit Plummet thinking maybe this wasn't a very good idea??



Hmmm...at the end of my journey I envision myself at my goal weight.  I will be toned and comfortable wearing shorts when we go on vacation.  I will be in shape and ready to walk all of Disney without my feet screaming at me.  I would be thrilled if I could wear a bikini, but happy if I could wear a one piece suit or tankini.


----------



## jenanderson

Good Morning Team!  I am so not ready to go back to school today but it is time so I must.  I have just a few minutes to post but then have to get moving because I did not pack things up last night like I should have.  I think I need to add getting more organized in 2012 to my goals!  



escape said:


> Sorry I'm just now checking in.  Been busy getting things done for work before I leave on our Disney trip on Thursday.  I'm participating in the WDW half-marathon on Saturday and the marathon relay the next day.  I'm already tired thinking about it.



Susie - I can't wait to hear all about your race weekend at WDW! Will you get to be there for some extra days?  Where are you going to stay?  I dream of one day running the Goofy and it is my ultimate running goal.  I am so impressed that you have done it!  



chimo2u said:


> I aim for health and functional fitness now. I would love to lose about 30 lbs before I head to the world with my boys (15/19) and my best friend in Oct 2012. I have 9 months to reach that goal.....I would love to be able to tour WDW this time without the pain in my feet that plagued me on my last trip  wow! Did my feet ever hurt! So I am wanting to focus on health, slow maintainable weight loss, and a walking program to get me fit for Disney walking  I am glad to meet you all and look forward to getting to know each other better along this journey
> ~ Marie



Welcome Marie!    I think that health and functional fitness is the way to go.  So many times people try to do a fitness plan that they won't stick with.  I think walking, conditioning and doing activities that you love is important!  There are tons of walking programs out there if you look for them on the web!  



buzz5985 said:


> On January 1 we discussed what our Action Plan would be on our weight loss journey.  On January 2 we discussed which aspect of our plan would be the most difficult to follow, and hopefully found some solutions.  Which leads us to -
> 
> QOTD - January 3, 2012 - This isn't really a question.  And you can use it as part of your HH #4 - relax each day.  OK.  I want you to sit down, close your eyes and envision yourself at the end of your journey.  How do you see yourself??  Are you sitting in V&A in a new sexy dress making wise food choices??   Are you running in the next Princess Marathon??  Or are you able to keep up with the kiddo's at MK without keeling over??  Are you in that itsy, bitsy, teeny weeny, yellow polka dot bikini, at the top of Summit Plummet thinking maybe this wasn't a very good idea??



I see myself happy in my running gear again.  I will admit that I get too warm when I run and consistently find myself stripping down to my sports bra.  I want to be at the point where I look good enough to run like that again.  I also see myself at the point where I can run a full marathon in a time that does not embarrass me to talk about.  



buzz5985 said:


> I have two visions.  One is I am out hiking with DH, and I don't have to tell him to slow down - because I am in the lead!!!  The other is participating in one of the races at WDW - starting small with a 5k, something in the line of  Expedition Everest appeals to me.
> 
> I lied - I have another.  Sitting down and being one of those people that could share a meal at WDW and be satisfied!!!!
> 
> Janis



I love the vision of you being out in front of your DH while you are hiking!  That is a good one!  

I hope you get to try a WDW race some time...I loved the Princess 1/2!



akhaloha said:


> Hmmm...at the end of my journey I envision myself at my goal weight.  I will be toned and comfortable wearing shorts when we go on vacation.  I will be in shape and ready to walk all of Disney without my feet screaming at me.  I would be thrilled if I could wear a bikini, but happy if I could wear a one piece suit or tankini.



Go for the bikini!    That was my goal last time around and it felt great to reach that point!

Alright, I must go pack a healthy lunch and some breakfast before I run out of time.  Have a healthy day everyone!

Jen


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

klmrph said:


> On 1/4, a new show starts on the Cooking Channel, called Not My Mama's Meals...Paula Deans's son is making her meals healthier but still tasty.  Reminds me somewhat of our challenge this week.  I am going to set my DVR to record it.



This sounds great!  I really love Paula Dean's food, but it's sooo unhealthy!  Thanks for sharing, I'll definately check this out.


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

trinaweena said:


> The link I gave to my blog was the wrong one, its www.nerdgirlruns.blogspot.com so please follow me over there!



Cool, I will go read this now!  Also, you wrote that you've really been craving sweets lately didn't you?  Well I know how you feel on that.  Sweets are my biggest vice.  I feel like I must have chocolate after lunch and dinner to be complete.  That is one of my toughest obstacles right now.  I'm trying low-fat hot chocolate and little mini dark chocolate bars.  Maybe it'll help


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

buzz5985 said:


> On January 1 we discussed what our Action Plan would be on our weight loss journey.  On January 2 we discussed which aspect of our plan would be the most difficult to follow, and hopefully found some solutions.  Which leads us to -
> 
> QOTD - January 3, 2012 - This isn't really a question.  And you can use it as part of your HH #4 - relax each day.  OK.  I want you to sit down, close your eyes and envision yourself at the end of your journey.  How do you see yourself??  Are you sitting in V&A in a new sexy dress making wise food choices??   Are you running in the next Princess Marathon??  Or are you able to keep up with the kiddo's at MK without keeling over??  Are you in that itsy, bitsy, teeny weeny, yellow polka dot bikini, at the top of Summit Plummet thinking maybe this wasn't a very good idea??



Oh I love this because I do it all the time!!  I see myself feeling great because I'm running AND LOVING IT, and then getting dressed in great fitting blue jeans with no muffin top


----------



## donac

Good Tuesday morning everyone.  

Sorry I haven't been on the thread for the last day.  I woke up yesterday with a stomache virus.  I was lucky enough to get ds2 out to his school so he could leave for Gambia.  I just made it home before I got sick again.  I have been sleeping on and off since 11:30 yesterday.  I just called in sick for today.  If I can't get anything in me today then I think I have to calll in tomorrow also.  Yesterday all I had was 3 pretzels, one banana and lots of water.  Nothing has stayed in me since yesterday morning.

Off to try some toast.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

buzz5985 said:


> They should - but the competition blinds us!!!
> 
> The heck with housework - get back here!!!!
> 
> 
> Knowing what obstacles are in your way are half the battle.  Try dancing around the house while your cooking, cleaning, in the shower.  The family thinks it strange, it upsets the dog, but it's moving!!!
> 
> Janis







jenanderson said:


> I love that you are putting money away to buy yourself new t-shirts!    Money is a big motivator and it will help to get what you want when you are done!  You asked about motivation...I have to set mini rewards for myself.  It is usually things like nail polish to match a running outfit, new running socks or something else running related, sometimes a night off from all counting...whatever it takes for the week!
> 
> Love the idea of mini treats along the way
> 
> 
> QOTD - January 3, 2012 - This isn't really a question.  And you can use it as part of your HH #4 - relax each day.  OK.  I want you to sit down, close your eyes and envision yourself at the end of your journey.  How do you see yourself??  Are you sitting in V&A in a new sexy dress making wise food choices??   Are you running in the next Princess Marathon??  Or are you able to keep up with the kiddo's at MK without keeling over??  Are you in that itsy, bitsy, teeny weeny, yellow polka dot bikini, at the top of Summit Plummet thinking maybe this wasn't a very good idea??


I keep pictuing myself in those t-shirts I would also love to be able to lie by the pool and not feel self-conscious. Wouldnt mind being able to walk all day at the parks without feeling puffed/tired either



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Cool, I will go read this now!  Also, you wrote that you've really been craving sweets lately didn't you?  Well I know how you feel on that.  Sweets are my biggest vice.  I feel like I must have chocolate after lunch and dinner to be complete.  That is one of my toughest obstacles right now.  I'm trying low-fat hot chocolate and little mini dark chocolate bars.  Maybe it'll help


Try breaking the mini choc bars into squares and freezing them-they taste yummy but take so much longer to eat this way (you have to suck the living-daylights outta them to make them melt)


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning everyone.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on the thread for the last day.  I woke up yesterday with a stomache virus.  I was lucky enough to get ds2 out to his school so he could leave for Gambia.  I just made it home before I got sick again.  I have been sleeping on and off since 11:30 yesterday.  I just called in sick for today.  If I can't get anything in me today then I think I have to calll in tomorrow also.  Yesterday all I had was 3 pretzels, one banana and lots of water.  Nothing has stayed in me since yesterday morning.
> 
> Off to try some toast.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Hope you feel better soon


----------



## jillbur

mrsxsparrow said:


> I did have a question though. I work out with a trainer at the gym, and she has me do some pretty intense cardio. I love her sooo much and trust her in everything she does. Also, I can already see a huge difference in my stamina. BUT I usually end up having to throw up when I train with her (specifically when she has me do cardio). Today I had to run to the restroom three times! It's very annoying and I would have hoped it would have gotten better by now (it's been about two months). Does this happen to anyone else? Anyone have any tips on how to make it stop?



Other than the fact that you may just be going at it too hard, maybe look at what you ate and drank before working out. I know I've felt nauseated while running at my normal pace, and I realized I had eaten something that didn't agree with my running or drank too much before heading out. It happened when I had something heavier to eat and something sugary to drink~like diet soda. What does the trainer say? The trainer at my gym definitely pushes us, but never to the point of vomiting. Although, it happens to a lot of the people on the BL when they are starting out?





MoonFaerie said:


> Ok, this isn't weight loss related, but I need to freak out for a minute. Last semester I dropped organic chemistry I after studying my butt off and getting a 20 (out of 100) on the first exam. I'm registered to take it again this spring, and the prof just put the syllabus up on blackboard.
> 
> Our grade is made up of:
> Pop Quizzes, 4%
> 2 Exams, lower one 24%, higher one 32%
> Comprehensive Final - 40%
> 
> I have to pass organic I, II and lab to graduate with any biology degree, no matter which concentration I pick.



I would totally talk to the professor and explain your fears. Also, how about a study group or tutoring?




trinaweena said:


> I've been reading trip reports all day while watching justified. We go to disney in less than 4 months and I don't feel excited enough.  Anyone have any trip reports they recommend?




I don't have any TR suggestions, but I am excited for you! DSs and myself want to go back so bad, but it looks like it won't be until 2013. I am really hoping to talk DH into me doing the new ToT race in late September, but after our summer vacation to Texas, I doubt we'll have the money. Airfare has gotten out of control! Maybe now that the holidays are over, you will start getting more excited as the time nears!!





my3princes said:


> Who are we PMing our starting weights to?




dvccruiser76




escape said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Sorry I'm just now checking in.  Been busy getting things done for work before I leave on our Disney trip on Thursday.  I'm participating in the WDW half-marathon on Saturday and the marathon relay the next day.  I'm already tired thinking about it.




Good Luck and Have FUN!!!




buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 3, 2012 - This isn't really a question.  And you can use it as part of your HH #4 - relax each day.  OK.  I want you to sit down, close your eyes and envision yourself at the end of your journey.  How do you see yourself??  Are you sitting in V&A in a new sexy dress making wise food choices??   Are you running in the next Princess Marathon??  Or are you able to keep up with the kiddo's at MK without keeling over??  Are you in that itsy, bitsy, teeny weeny, yellow polka dot bikini, at the top of Summit Plummet thinking maybe this wasn't a very good idea??





I see myself as fitting into some shorts and tank tops comfortably without looking bloated and having tons of energy to be with my family.




donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning everyone.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on the thread for the last day.  I woke up yesterday with a stomache virus.  I was lucky enough to get ds2 out to his school so he could leave for Gambia.  I just made it home before I got sick again.  I have been sleeping on and off since 11:30 yesterday.  I just called in sick for today.  If I can't get anything in me today then I think I have to calll in tomorrow also.  Yesterday all I had was 3 pretzels, one banana and lots of water.  Nothing has stayed in me since yesterday morning.
> 
> Off to try some toast.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Hope you feel better soon!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Well, I am back at work after 11 days 

It's going to be hard to get my students back into History mode~I doubt any of them even read anything over break except instructions on their video games!

I am glad to be back on a schedule, though. I was way too off schedule over Christmas to eat healthy. Now I have to eat breakfast and lunch at certain times, and I pack my lunch so I am already off to a good start today. Now, this water situation...I drink lots of water throughout the day, but made sure I had at least 64 oz yesterday. So, I was up 2x in the middle of the night going to the bathroom. I need a cut off time lol. A girl needs her 8 hours of beauty sleep!

And, we didn't get 12 inches of snow, so no delay for us. As I was grumbling cleaning off my car, I tried to figure out how much snow we got and it looks like about 5-6 inches. I am hoping this is it for the rest of 2012  That would make my year! 

Time to get ready for my first class of 2012, so have a great day and I'll try to be back later!

Jill


----------



## VirataMama4

buzz5985 said:


> On January 1 we discussed what our Action Plan would be on our weight loss journey.  On January 2 we discussed which aspect of our plan would be the most difficult to follow, and hopefully found some solutions.  Which leads us to -
> 
> QOTD - January 3, 2012 - This isn't really a question.  And you can use it as part of your HH #4 - relax each day.  OK.  I want you to sit down, close your eyes and envision yourself at the end of your journey.  How do you see yourself??  Are you sitting in V&A in a new sexy dress making wise food choices??   Are you running in the next Princess Marathon??  Or are you able to keep up with the kiddo's at MK without keeling over??  Are you in that itsy, bitsy, teeny weeny, yellow polka dot bikini, at the top of Summit Plummet thinking maybe this wasn't a very good idea??



I see myself comfortable in shorts and a t-shirt!  Not worried about how big my arms and legs look.  And gearing up for the Princess half, with running some 5ks without feeling like I'm going to die.


----------



## mikamah

donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning everyone.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on the thread for the last day.  I woke up yesterday with a stomache virus.  I was lucky enough to get ds2 out to his school so he could leave for Gambia.  I just made it home before I got sick again.  I have been sleeping on and off since 11:30 yesterday.  I just called in sick for today.  If I can't get anything in me today then I think I have to calll in tomorrow also.  Yesterday all I had was 3 pretzels, one banana and lots of water.  Nothing has stayed in me since yesterday morning.
> 
> Off to try some toast.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


Hope you are feeling better soon, Dona.   Your students will be sad to have a substitute on the day after vacation.



escape said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My name is Susie and I'm 54 years old.  After being a couch potato most of my adult years, I got off the couch in August, 2006 at age 49 to train for the 2007 WDW half-marathon.  I NEVER, EVER thought I could/would do something like that.  I thought that was only for super athletes, not an occasional 1 mile walker like me.  A good friend of mine lost a bunch of weight and did the 2006 WDW half.  I knew if she could do it, I might could.  I've never received a metal for anything and after hearing that anyone who finishes receives one, then I had to try it.  I was excited and scared at the same time.  I could barely walk 1 mile - how was I going to run/walk 13.1 miles within the 3.5 hour time limit?!!!  After following a training plan, I did it - blisters and all.  It wasn't pretty.  I was hurting at the end.  I swore I'd never do another one.  Three days later, I signed up for the full the next year.  It was going to be the 15th anniversary of the Mickey (the full marathon) and I was turning 50.  I had to go for it.  45 half-marathons, 2 full marathons and a Goofy later, I'm still at it.    If I can do it, anyone with reasonably decent health can do it!!!
> 
> My problem is that my weight is holding me back in so many ways.  I'm not very speedy in my races, I feel tired all the time, I'm starting to have knee and feet issues, and the list goes on and on.  I need to lose around 50 pounds.  You'd think that with all the walking and running I do, it would be easy for me to do this but it's not.  I don't have a good relationship with food and I need to change this.  At the end of January, I am going to start a medically supervised weight loss program.  The program lasts 16 weeks with mandatory classes and lab work each week.  After the initial 15 weeks, I will either continue until I get within 5-10 pounds of my goal weight or I will start on a maintenance program with the weight-loss group.  I'm excited to be doing this but it will require great discipline to stick with the program.  I know I'll need encouragement from ya'll and I'm willing to provide encouragement to everyone as well.
> 
> Now, I need to catch up on all the introductions and send in my initial weight.
> 
> GO, TEAM, GO!!!!!    We can do it!


Hi Susie!!  It's great to see you again.  I hear you on the weight loss affecting your running, and have slacked off.  YOu're doing great keeping up with it, and I hope the new program wiill be really helpful for you.  Good luck!!  It will be an Incredible year!!!!



buzz5985 said:


> I am 52 and was wondering if a marathon could be in my future.


I bet it is.  Keep hanging around here, and you will be running.  I never ever in a million years ever thought I would do a half marathon, but I did it.  And you will too.  Disney races are the best, but if you're interested in a goal half, in sept in Salem they have the wicked half marathon, a beautiful course around marblehead neck.  I did it last year, and am going to do it again along with Maria-Worfiedoodles on team mickey.  My first 5k I ever did is a womans race in june in beverly on the water, and for a first race, I really liked that it was a womans only race.  The princess was really nice for that as well.  I just felt more comfortable with mostly women.  Any way, I am picturing you in a disney race one day soon. 



buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 3, 2012 - This isn't really a question.  And you can use it as part of your HH #4 - relax each day.  OK.  I want you to sit down, close your eyes and envision yourself at the end of your journey.  How do you see yourself??  Are you sitting in V&A in a new sexy dress making wise food choices??   Are you running in the next Princess Marathon??  Or are you able to keep up with the kiddo's at MK without keeling over??  Are you in that itsy, bitsy, teeny weeny, yellow polka dot bikini, at the top of Summit Plummet thinking maybe this wasn't a very good idea??


I picture myself at goal weight in my wish shirt, actually in a smaller size wish shirt, run/walking the disney half marathon the month before my 50th birthday in 2014, having plenty of time for every picture taking opportunity during the race, not even worrying about my pace and the sweepers.  And then dinner in mexico after the race with my bl wish peeps.  Actually, dinner is not so important as the margaritas. 


Doug7856 said:


> This is my first year doing Dis Biggest Loser and I'm excited. I'm in my mid 40's and need to lose more than a few pounds. Last year I lost 30 lbs with Adkins. This year I'm doing a "modified" Adkins -- low carb, but not no carb. I avoid processed flour and sugar, eat my veggies, whole grains and berries and yes enjoy some beef, fish, poultry and *bacon*!


Welcome and love the bold on Bacon.  Sooo yummy.  



jenanderson said:


> *Kathy - *Great job tracking every ugly bit yesterday.  I am doing the same because I am not making enough changes in my eating yet.    It is amazing though because writing it down is causing me to change it up a little each day.  Soon I know it will not be so bad.


Writing it down definitely makes a huge difference.  sure, I ate too many chips yesterday, but if I didn't write it, it would have been worse.  I know that.  I'm happy to be going back to work today and know it's a little easier to get a routine going.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> iAs I was reading Jen's post about doing whats important to us I realized this.  Many of us on here are teachers, nurses, and SAHM's.  I cant remember what the diagram is called anymore but its a personality test and I remember them saying those who are in the _____ category are usually nurses, teachers, service men/women, etc.  That category was indictive of those people who always put others first, very caring and empathetic individuals.  Thinking back on that I thought it was ironic that a majority of us are in those professions and here we are all focusing on the same challenge in our life.  Weight loss!
> 
> It is time for all of us to be a little selfish.  Put yourself first!!!!  It doesnt mean everyone else needs to take a back seat but put yourself up there with them.  My kids are my life but It is when I only am worried about caring for them that my own health starts to fall.  I have learned that although I need to do all I can for them I also need to find time to do the same for myself.  I know all of you can do it too.


Here to putting ourselves first just a little bit.  Wise words, Lindsay.  Thanks. 


jenanderson said:


> This was my quote today from Running World....
> 
> _We find time for the things that are important to us. Period. _
> 
> I thought about all the people who responded that exercising is going to be the most challenging part for them.  I agree in many ways because I also live a totally crazy life - teaching, mom of 2 very busy kids, wife, head of the parent group for the HS dance team, serving on the school district GT committee, and so many more things.  I look at my calendar every single day and wonder how I can fit one more thing in the day and sometimes the honest answer is I can't.
> 
> So, what do we all do about the exercising?  I think today I just asked myself...is it important to me?  The answer was yes (even though I tried to give excuses why it was okay to skip it).  It meant that something had to give today.  For me, I just had to walk away from all the grading I had left to do.  I know this means I will be working on it tonight when I thought I would be done but the exercising was important.  Period.
> 
> I have looked at my schedule for the week and I have decided that I am going to make some hard changes...like 2 days this week I am going to get up at 4:45 so I can get 15 minutes of exercise in before work.  I know that on those 2 days I can fit 15 additional minutes in later in the day but this is the only way it is going to happen.  I hate getting up early but I know I can do 15 minutes.  I also know that I am going to have to ask DH to do a few things for me on one night so that I can free up a little bit more time.
> 
> I cannot keep putting everything else on the calendar and not have time left over for the exercising because in all honest, I know that the exercising is going to make the difference for me in this challenge.
> 
> So, tonight as you get ready for the rest of this week and are trying to figure out how to fit everything in...I hope we all realize how important our goals are and that we make time for what is important.  Period.
> 
> Alright...I am done preaching!    I just thought that this quote came to me today at the perfect time!  BTW....if you want an inspiring quote sent to you every day via e-mail...sign up at Runner's World.  Some are really good!


Very well said, and so very true.  I don't know if I would be getting as much exercise in right now if I didn't have the dog, but it is a priority to keep her active and tired, so she will behave when we are gone all day, so it's a big benefit for me as well.  

Good morning everyone!!  It's so great to see such an active thread and feel the motivation and determination here.  It's nice to meet everyone, and I wish i had more time for personal replies, but it's back to work today for me, so time is limited.  We got a dog a month ago, Poko, so my work day routine is a 40-45 min walk when we get up at 5:30, and then another 15-20 min walkt before work now.  I go in at 9.  I hope she adjusts to being back in the crate ok now that she's gotten used to us being home.  A friend comes and walks her midday, and most days hangs out with her and her 4 yo son for a while.  

I did better eating yesterday, but there's still room for improvement.  I've got leftovers for lunch and dinner tonight, and will only eat what I bring to work.  If there is any holiday junk left, I will not indulge.  My holidays are over.  I've got work to do, if I want to make my goal.  

Have a great day everyone!!  If you've had time off, hope your first day goes smoothly and to all you teachers out there, hope all your students got a good nights sleep and are off the holiday sugar highs.


----------



## #1hoosierfan

buzz5985 said:


> On January 1 we discussed what our Action Plan would be on our weight loss journey.  On January 2 we discussed which aspect of our plan would be the most difficult to follow, and hopefully found some solutions.  Which leads us to -
> 
> QOTD - January 3, 2012 - This isn't really a question.  And you can use it as part of your HH #4 - relax each day.  OK.  I want you to sit down, close your eyes and envision yourself at the end of your journey.  How do you see yourself??  Are you sitting in V&A in a new sexy dress making wise food choices??   Are you running in the next Princess Marathon??  Or are you able to keep up with the kiddo's at MK without keeling over??  Are you in that itsy, bitsy, teeny weeny, yellow polka dot bikini, at the top of Summit Plummet thinking maybe this wasn't a very good idea??



This is an easy one for me.  I want to be able to stand in a dressing room without hating everything that I put on my body....... 

Good luck to all you teachers going back today.  I have always found the first day back to be pretty good..... the students are usually still half asleep. 

We go back tomorrow.  I am going to miss spending all day with my boys.  

I am going to need to sit down and plan out my lunch and snacks for school too.  

Have a great day!  I will check in later this afternoon!


----------



## JacksLilWench

buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 3, 2012 - This isn't really a question.  And you can use it as part of your HH #4 - relax each day.  OK.  I want you to sit down, close your eyes and envision yourself at the end of your journey.  How do you see yourself??  Are you sitting in V&A in a new sexy dress making wise food choices??   Are you running in the next Princess Marathon??  Or are you able to keep up with the kiddo's at MK without keeling over??  Are you in that itsy, bitsy, teeny weeny, yellow polka dot bikini, at the top of Summit Plummet thinking maybe this wasn't a very good idea??



I have just a quick minute on my break at work, but I want to answer really quick to stay on track!

At the end of my journey, I see myself running the 10mi. Tower of Terror race as a slim, trim skinny Minnie!  I can't wait to sign up for it- I've already programmed the sign-up date in my phone.  In the process, I want to lose 30lbs and cut out all the junk from my diet.  It just isn't good to me anymore, so I don't want to do it.  

ALSO!!!

The Biggest Loser starts tonight and I am throwing ALL my support behind Emily Joy in Team Pink!  I kinda sorta know her- her best friend is a friend and fellow co-worker of mine.  So if you do follow the show, follow her along with it!!


----------



## Disneyluvr

buzz5985 said:


> On January 1 we discussed what our Action Plan would be on our weight loss journey.  On January 2 we discussed which aspect of our plan would be the most difficult to follow, and hopefully found some solutions.  Which leads us to -
> 
> QOTD - January 3, 2012 - This isn't really a question.  And you can use it as part of your HH #4 - relax each day.  OK.  I want you to sit down, close your eyes and envision yourself at the end of your journey.  How do you see yourself??  Are you sitting in V&A in a new sexy dress making wise food choices??   Are you running in the next Princess Marathon??  Or are you able to keep up with the kiddo's at MK without keeling over??  Are you in that itsy, bitsy, teeny weeny, yellow polka dot bikini, at the top of Summit Plummet thinking maybe this wasn't a very good idea??



First I envision myself at Disneyland with my mom, DD and adorable 4 yr old niece! If I loose 30 lbs by the end of May my mom will pay for me to go  
And then I really would love to be able to fit into a really cute denim jacket with an embroidered Mickey that I bought yrs ago and it still has the tags on it cause I can't fit! 
And the most important one, I want to be able to do things with my family and not be winded and tired, I want to live to see my kids married and have grandkids! I want a full and healthy life!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

escape said:


> 45 half-marathons, 2 full marathons and a Goofy later, I'm still at it.    If I can do it, anyone with reasonably decent health can do it!!!



This is so inspiring.  congrats on all your running accomplishments.  I thought training for the half would have helped me to drop alot of weight too but I really didnt.  Apparently even though you run 13 miles you still cant eat everything in site.  Good luck with the medical weight loss program.  



jenanderson said:


> I have to return to school tomorrow


Booo! It stinks that the holiday break is over but before you know it the school year will be winding down.  I hope you have a good day back.



chimo2u said:


> my name is Marie, I am 41 (soon to be 42 on Jan 29th )



Hi Maria!!!!!



buzz5985 said:


> On January 1 we discussed what our Action Plan would be on our weight loss journey.  On January 2 we discussed which aspect of our plan would be the most difficult to follow, and hopefully found some solutions.  Which leads us to -
> 
> QOTD - January 3, 2012 - This isn't really a question.  And you can use it as part of your HH #4 - relax each day.  OK.  I want you to sit down, close your eyes and envision yourself at the end of your journey.  How do you see yourself??  Are you sitting in V&A in a new sexy dress making wise food choices??   Are you running in the next Princess Marathon??  Or are you able to keep up with the kiddo's at MK without keeling over??  Are you in that itsy, bitsy, teeny weeny, yellow polka dot bikini, at the top of Summit Plummet thinking maybe this wasn't a very good idea??



I think my ideal vision would be to be at the beach in july on my vacation and feel good in a bathing suit.  I also want to just be able to see myself in pictures and think wow I look good.




donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning everyone.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on the thread for the last day.  I woke up yesterday with a stomache virus.  I was lucky enough to get ds2 out to his school so he could leave for Gambia.  I just made it home before I got sick again.  I have been sleeping on and off since 11:30 yesterday.  I just called in sick for today.  If I can't get anything in me today then I think I have to calll in tomorrow also.  Yesterday all I had was 3 pretzels, one banana and lots of water.  Nothing has stayed in me since yesterday morning.
> 
> Off to try some toast.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I hope you feel better soon.   We have a nasty stomach bug going around our area too.  So not fun.



jillbur said:


> And, we didn't get 12 inches of snow, so no delay for us. As I was grumbling cleaning off my car, I tried to figure out how much snow we got and it looks like about 5-6 inches. I am hoping this is it for the rest of 2012  That would make my year!
> 
> Time to get ready for my first class of 2012, so have a great day and I'll try to be back later!
> 
> Jill



sorry for the snow.  I always wish that if it is going to snow it better be a big storm so that I dont have to go to work.  Otherwise it is just a headache.



mikamah said:


> I did better eating yesterday, but there's still room for improvement.  I've got leftovers for lunch and dinner tonight, and will only eat what I bring to work.  If there is any holiday junk left, I will not indulge.  My holidays are over.  I've got work to do, if I want to make my goal.



Sounds like you have a good plan for the day Kathy.

**********************************************************
Well Im back at work.  I made it here without stopping for fast food breakfast though.  Im feeling pretty good today.  I am planning on subway for lunch since I have a work lunch meeting with one of my staff.  Tonight I will rush to pick up ryan from school and then head to the gym for zumba.  We are having burgers tonight with lean beef and lite rolls.  I will splurge on tater tots baked.

Have a great healthy day!!!!


----------



## MoonFaerie

Ok, I'm gonna be up front that my replies will be spotty once classes start back. I'll be reading and I'll try to respond, but 90% of my internet play time is in the short breaks between classes when my classes are close together. Or I'll give myself a 5 min break every 30-45 mins while working on a paper.




buzz5985 said:


> On January 1 we discussed what our Action Plan would be on our weight loss journey.  On January 2 we discussed which aspect of our plan would be the most difficult to follow, and hopefully found some solutions.  Which leads us to -
> 
> QOTD - January 3, 2012 - This isn't really a question.  And you can use it as part of your HH #4 - relax each day.  OK.  I want you to sit down, close your eyes and envision yourself at the end of your journey.  How do you see yourself??  Are you sitting in V&A in a new sexy dress making wise food choices??   Are you running in the next Princess Marathon??  Or are you able to keep up with the kiddo's at MK without keeling over??  Are you in that itsy, bitsy, teeny weeny, yellow polka dot bikini, at the top of Summit Plummet thinking maybe this wasn't a very good idea??



I see myself at V&A, in a sexy curve hugging little something. Only that night, I won't be making wise food choices.  (Honestly though, that's not really my problem. I already make good food choices most of the time, and when I don't, it's a conscious decision done in moderation. DH & I totally spilt meals or just order apps at WDW last month.)

I also see me enjoying running and finding a way to make it down to WDW for the Tower of Terror race in Sept. Right now, I don't enjoy running, but I do enjoy the feeling of accomplishment it gives me and the physical benefits.


----------



## trinaweena

GoofyPredsFan said:


> Cool, I will go read this now!  Also, you wrote that you've really been craving sweets lately didn't you?  Well I know how you feel on that.  Sweets are my biggest vice.  I feel like I must have chocolate after lunch and dinner to be complete.  That is one of my toughest obstacles right now.  I'm trying low-fat hot chocolate and little mini dark chocolate bars.  Maybe it'll help



One thing that worked very well for me last challenge, was one I stole form the biggest loser tv show, which was obvious product placement, but still worked.  I tried the yoplait light red velvet yogurt as a "desert" at the end of the night to satisfy my desert cravings and it worked really well.  It was only 100 calories and I would do all the different flavors and basically trick myself into thinking i was having a yummy desert.  I have to go grocery shopping again but i will probably be doing the same thing this time around 



jillbur said:


> I don't have any TR suggestions, but I am excited for you! DSs and myself want to go back so bad, but it looks like it won't be until 2013. I am really hoping to talk DH into me doing the new ToT race in late September, but after our summer vacation to Texas, I doubt we'll have the money. Airfare has gotten out of control! Maybe now that the holidays are over, you will start getting more excited as the time nears!!
> 
> It's going to be hard to get my students back into History mode~I doubt any of them even read anything over break except instructions on their video games!
> 
> I am glad to be back on a schedule, though. I was way too off schedule over Christmas to eat healthy. Now I have to eat breakfast and lunch at certain times, and I pack my lunch so I am already off to a good start today. Now, this water situation...I drink lots of water throughout the day, but made sure I had at least 64 oz yesterday. So, I was up 2x in the middle of the night going to the bathroom. I need a cut off time lol. A girl needs her 8 hours of beauty sleep!
> 
> And, we didn't get 12 inches of snow, so no delay for us. As I was grumbling cleaning off my car, I tried to figure out how much snow we got and it looks like about 5-6 inches. I am hoping this is it for the rest of 2012  That would make my year!
> 
> Time to get ready for my first class of 2012, so have a great day and I'll try to be back later!
> 
> Jill



I'm sure I will get more excited as the time nears. I think I'm kind of worried because my main goal was to be "bikini ready" for the cruise and I don't see that happening as fast as I would like, and now I feel like times running out!

Also, are you a history teacher?  What grade do you teach?  That's what I'm going to school for and I'm so worried i'm making the wrong decision and i won't be able to find a job

---
Well so far today I packed a healthy lunch/dinner, logged my calories for breakfast (whole grain cream of wheat and a side of apple sauce) and I have to leave for work in 45 minutes, after being off for...5 days or something.  It still doesn't feel like enough.  13 days till I go part time...13 days. (my new mantra)

I also looked up classes at the gym last night and figured out what i might be able to fit in.  we will see.  Tonight my plan is work till 8 then go to the gym for 30 minutes.  I know its not much but I have to ease back into these things.  I'm thinking 5 minutes of walking, 15 minutes on bike, 15 on eliptical.  

Ugh I so don't want to go back to work. I feel like I hate my job lately. But its money so....


----------



## belledreamer

buzz5985 said:


> Does that mean, your not coming over to do my yard??
> Janis



Sorry but no.   My arms are still screaming at me this morning...  But I'm going to try to finish it by the end of the week. 



buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 3, 2012 - This isn't really a question.  And you can use it as part of your HH #4 - relax each day.  OK.  I want you to sit down, close your eyes and envision yourself at the end of your journey.  How do you see yourself??  Are you sitting in V&A in a new sexy dress making wise food choices??   Are you running in the next Princess Marathon??  Or are you able to keep up with the kiddo's at MK without keeling over??  Are you in that itsy, bitsy, teeny weeny, yellow polka dot bikini, at the top of Summit Plummet thinking maybe this wasn't a very good idea??



I see myself wearing the costumes that I've always wanted to wear but couldn't because of my weight, especially the yellow Belle dress that I've always wanted.   I see myself shopping for clothes in the petite section, not in the woman's sizes.  And getting pictures taken of myself that I can be proud of.  Also being comfortable in my bathing suit on the beach and wearing shorts to Disney because I'm so self conscious about my legs. 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

I mentioned to DM the other day about one day going to do one of the marathons at Disney when I get in shape and she said she'd be more than willing to help me reach that goal and may even do it with me!   

What are good Disney marathons for two first timers?  I've heard some of you talking about 'Princess' and I've heard about something with the Tower of Terror, but I don't know where to start...


----------



## clhcpaca

I am new to all of this.  I only have internet access at work (i work Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday and Friday).

I am 62 and a C.P.A. (busy season had begun)  My doctor informed me that I needed to do "something" as I have chronic health issues from being overweight.  I would like to lose 100 pounds.

Is there anything else I should post as an introduction?


Cindy


----------



## frndshpcptn

buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 3, 2012 - This isn't really a question.  And you can use it as part of your HH #4 - relax each day.  OK.  I want you to sit down, close your eyes and envision yourself at the end of your journey.  How do you see yourself??  Are you sitting in V&A in a new sexy dress making wise food choices??   Are you running in the next Princess Marathon??  Or are you able to keep up with the kiddo's at MK without keeling over??  Are you in that itsy, bitsy, teeny weeny, yellow polka dot bikini, at the top of Summit Plummet thinking maybe this wasn't a very good idea??



Hi everyone -

So far the day has started out good.  I bought a new scale last night and was pleased with the number on it this morning.  I'm new to weighing myself (seriously).  Is it normal to fluctuate about 3.5 - 4.5 pounds between a night weigh in and a morning weigh in?  Which one is more accurate?

I had yummy Black Pearl sticky rice for breakfast and will be having Sweet Potato soup by Imagine for lunch.  Snack is a baggie of Muddy Buddy's I made (not great - but better than what I was snacking on before, calorie-wise).  Dinner will be fresh bell peppers, low fat Ranch dressing and turkey meatballs. Possibly with a slice of toast.

The Leslie Sansone DVDs have shipped!  

My vision at the end of my journey...I have two.  One is to look in a mirror and not dislike what I see.  The other is to look amazing at a potential big event I may have this year..

Hope everyone has a good and productive day!


----------



## frndshpcptn

belledreamer said:


> Sorry but no.   My arms are still screaming at me this morning...  But I'm going to try to finish it by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> I see myself wearing the costumes that I've always wanted to wear but couldn't because of my weight, especially the yellow Belle dress that I've always wanted.   I see myself shopping for clothes in the petite section, not in the woman's sizes.  And getting pictures taken of myself that I can be proud of.  Also being comfortable in my bathing suit on the beach and wearing shorts to Disney because I'm so self conscious about my legs.
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> I mentioned to DM the other day about one day going to do one of the marathons at Disney when I get in shape and she said she'd be more than willing to help me reach that goal and may even do it with me!
> 
> What are good Disney marathons for two first timers?  I've heard some of you talking about 'Princess' and I've heard about something with the Tower of Terror, but I don't know where to start...



I did the Janaury Disney Half Marathon for my first race.  It was AMAZING.  I did it again the following year.  The enthusiasm and comraderie of the weekend really help add a special layer to the experience.


----------



## akhaloha

donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning everyone.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on the thread for the last day.  I woke up yesterday with a stomache virus.  I was lucky enough to get ds2 out to his school so he could leave for Gambia.  I just made it home before I got sick again.  I have been sleeping on and off since 11:30 yesterday.  I just called in sick for today.  If I can't get anything in me today then I think I have to calll in tomorrow also.  Yesterday all I had was 3 pretzels, one banana and lots of water.  Nothing has stayed in me since yesterday morning.
> 
> Off to try some toast.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Dona, 

I hope you feel better soon!  Take care!


----------



## mikamah

I don't usually sign in from work to post, but do come on and read sometimes, but just happened to notice that we were only 1 post count behind the Mickey thread, so thought I'd say hi.

Remember, nothing tastes as good as being thin feels!!  

Have a great day!!!


----------



## VirataMama4

Just got home from my first time with my personal trainer, who also is a mom from my DS's preschool class.   She used to be 330lbs and lost 200 through changing her diet and exercise. So I feel totally comfortable with her and know she's been there done that.  And she's not looking at me and thinking " look at the fatty trying to exercise." 
Now, I think my muscles are protesting against me now.   I was dying at the end of the the "warm-up" section of the workout. I knew I was out of shape, but I had NO CLUE how bad I really was.  The total workout only lasted about 35 min. including warm up and cool down.   I'm going to go to her 2 times a week and on my "off" days I'm going to try to do some walking/running on the treadmill and maybe some Wii Zumba.   I can also go running with my trainer and another friend, if I choose too.  
Well, I'm off to pick up DS from school and then I'm going to try to find the strength to pick up the living room and kitchen...  Not sure that is going to happen though. 

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## PFlo

Just wanted to say hello to everyone. I have just joined the Donald team and look forward to losing weight and getting healthy with you all.

I am hoping to lose over 60 lbs in total - sounds scary. I really need some motivation, as I have started diets a few times in the last year and then lost focus. I like the idea of the mini-challenges to help focus on healthy things like water and exercise.

I'm another busy mum, with a full-time job and two teenagers. So fitting in exercise can be tough - although if I'm honest that's just an excuse!! I am a member of a local gym but hate going. I am rather self-conscious of my size at the gym which really doesn't help.  

So I'd really appreciate ideas from people on how to get started with exercise and what you enjoy.


----------



## liesel

to all the new challenge participants, this is a fun motivating group!

Hi Team Donald!

I've been so busy I haven't had a chance to even get on here and introduce myself.  I'm Lisa, 36, married for 14 years with 2 kids: DS10 and DD6.  This is my fifth(!) challenge and I'm looking forward to it.  I've lost 43 pounds in the last 2 years, but still have lots to go.  This group has inspired me to take up running and I'm doing the Tinker Bell Half Marathon later this month!  I'm so excited!  I may not be posting as faithfully this month since I am getting ready for this half, but I will definitely be here in spirit and following along as best I can.

QOTD:  I wouldn't dare wear a bikini on Summit Plummet, I've heard some stories!    I see myself feeling good, having lots of energy (I'm getting there but could be better), and more clothing choices!  And running a half in a cute running skirt!

Feel better *Dona!*

*Kathy* Good idea about the post count, we wouldn't want Team Mickey ahead!   

*Trina* Sorry about not liking your job, I hope that improves.

Have a great day back at work to everyone going back today!  I'm still at home with the kids, but that will likely change soon!


----------



## akhaloha

frndshpcptn said:


> Hi everyone -
> 
> So far the day has started out good.  I bought a new scale last night and was pleased with the number on it this morning.  I'm new to weighing myself (seriously).  Is it normal to fluctuate about 3.5 - 4.5 pounds between a night weigh in and a morning weigh in?  Which one is more accurate?



I think it is normal to fluctuate that much between night and morning when you weigh yourself.  Some people weigh themselves more than once a day - I don't because I would get discouraged with the fluctuations.   I find it best to weigh myself once a day at the same time each day.  That way you compare apples to apples.  I choose mornings cause that's when my weight is lowest!  Also, wear the same thing each time (or nothing at all - clothes weigh something too - that's what I do)


----------



## frndshpcptn

akhaloha said:


> I think it is normal to fluctuate that much between night and morning when you weigh yourself.  Some people weigh themselves more than once a day - I don't because I would get discouraged with the fluctuations.   I find it best to weigh myself once a day at the same time each day.  That way you compare apples to apples.  I choose mornings cause that's when my weight is lowest!  Also, wear the same thing each time (or nothing at all - clothes weigh something too - that's what I do)



Thanks!  Wearing the same thing each time is a good idea 

I like my morning weight better - so maybe I'll stick to that!


----------



## donac

Hi everyone.  Glad to see that we caught up to Team Mickey.

I have been awake since 11 and I ate another piece of toast and an clementine and had no problems yet.  My headache is coming back but I think I am due for some more tylenol.  At least I am not cold.  Last night I woke up in the middle of the night and had to put on a sweatshirt and two more blankets to get warm.  

Thanks for all the well wishes.  I think I am turing around and will be able to get to work tomorrow. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## frndshpcptn

My officemate brought in a box of See's chocolates today.  Which are my favorite.  And not available anywhere near me, so I almost never get them...

I had one (a scotchmallow).  She keeps offering me more.  I need to say no!!


----------



## akhaloha

JacksLilWench said:


> The Biggest Loser starts tonight and I am throwing ALL my support behind Emily Joy in Team Pink!  I kinda sorta know her- her best friend is a friend and fellow co-worker of mine.  So if you do follow the show, follow her along with it!!



Thanks for the reminder!  I thought it started next week!  I will watch out for Emily Joy!  I absolutely love the Biggest Loser!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

belledreamer said:


> What are good Disney marathons for two first timers?  I've heard some of you talking about 'Princess' and I've heard about something with the Tower of Terror, but I don't know where to start...



If your all about girl power than the princess half marathon would be a great one.  I did this as my first half and had a girls weekend with my mom and aunt.  It was so wonderful and so memorable.  Guys can run in the race and they definitely did.  Some even dressed up as princesses which was quite hysterical.  The best part was running through cinderella's castle!!!!  It truly was an amazing experience.  You can find a TR from the race in my journal it was Feb 2011.  Link is in my sig.



clhcpaca said:


> I am new to all of this.  I only have internet access at work (i work Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday and Friday).
> 
> I am 62 and a C.P.A. (busy season had begun)  My doctor informed me that I needed to do "something" as I have chronic health issues from being overweight.  I would like to lose 100 pounds.
> 
> Is there anything else I should post as an introduction?
> 
> 
> Cindy



HI Cindy.  Your from the garlic capital of the world.  That is very cool.  I love garlic!  You can give as much info as you want on here, there is no right or wrong answers.  Good luck with your weight loss and the busy tax season.



VirataMama4 said:


> Just got home from my first time with my personal trainer, who also is a mom from my DS's preschool class.   She used to be 330lbs and lost 200 through changing her diet and exercise. So I feel totally comfortable with her and know she's been there done that.  And she's not looking at me and thinking " look at the fatty trying to exercise."



That is so wonderful to have a trainer you know and who has been through a similar journey.  



PFlo said:


> So I'd really appreciate ideas from people on how to get started with exercise and what you enjoy.



Start out slow and gradually increase the amount of time and the intensity of your workouts.  
If you have any interest in running or walk/run try the couch 2 5K program.  Just google it and you will get all the info.
Try a home DVD or Video.  We have the wii and xbox kinect and some of the videos we have really get the HR up and the sweat pouring.  



liesel said:


> I've lost 43 pounds in the last 2 years, but still have lots to go.



This is excellent Lisa!!!!!  Keep up the good work



donac said:


> I have been awake since 11 and I ate another piece of toast and an clementine and had no problems yet.  My headache is coming back but I think I am due for some more tylenol.  At least I am not cold.  Last night I woke up in the middle of the night and had to put on a sweatshirt and two more blankets to get warm.



Glad your on the mend dona.



frndshpcptn said:


> My officemate brought in a box of See's chocolates today.  Which are my favorite.  And not available anywhere near me, so I almost never get them...
> 
> I had one (a scotchmallow).  She keeps offering me more.  I need to say no!!



uh oh thats a tough one but think about Kathy's quote she posted today and keep saying it as you look at that chocolate.  NOTHING tastes as good as being thin feels.  You can do it.



akhaloha said:


> Thanks for the reminder!  I thought it started next week!  I will watch out for Emily Joy!  I absolutely love the Biggest Loser!!



Jackslilwench- how cool that you "know" someone on the show.  I always start off good consistently watching the show but often loose interest half way through and then I catch the last episode.  I will try to see it all the way through this time.

**********************************************************
My lunch was faboulous.  Subway 6" sweet onion chicken teryiaki on wheat and a cup of broccoli cheese soup.  YUMMY!

My snack will be the dessert in the kitchen.  Sugar free jello with fresh strawberries inside and sugar free cool whip.


----------



## jillbur

trinaweena said:


> Also, are you a history teacher?  What grade do you teach?  That's what I'm going to school for and I'm so worried i'm making the wrong decision and i won't be able to find a job



I am a History teacher, but that is not my certification. I teach in an alternative education placement and was originally the special education teacher (all sped...learning disabilities, emotional disturbances, life skills). Our school is very small and a few years ago they had to let 5 teachers go. I got thrown into History which was fine because I love it and I am actually highly qualified in it even though it's not my degree (elementary and sped). I was kind of grandfathered into the highly qualified status in PA since I had already taught so many years, I did teach learning support history, I had enough college History credits, and I took some History classes to keep up with my certification. I actually love teaching History because there is so much you can do with it. But, I also dislike it because I feel like I don't have enough time to teach everything! Good luck! And as far as jobs go, it's very, very difficult to get a job in a public school where I live, so I'm not sure about job openings. Each town has their own school district (instead of some places where it's county wide) and it's very political and all about who you know. That's why DH and I are considering moving. I love the people I work with, but I've taught in a school for disruptive youth for 11 years now. They are draining me!!

Jill


----------



## escape

belledreamer said:


> I mentioned to DM the other day about one day going to do one of the marathons at Disney when I get in shape and she said she'd be more than willing to help me reach that goal and may even do it with me!
> 
> What are good Disney marathons for two first timers?  I've heard some of you talking about 'Princess' and I've heard about something with the Tower of Terror, but I don't know where to start...



How nice to have your DM offer to help you and maybe participate with you.  It's such a great goal - you can do it!

I'm glad they are bringing the ToT back. When I did it a few years ago, it was a 13K (~8 miles), not a 10-miler.  It really was a lot of fun.  The medal was great.  I'll have to find it and post a picture for you.  It was in the shape of the Tower of Terror with an actual sliding elevator on the front of it.  One of the things I liked about the race was the zombies (Disney employees) throughout the race.  They did a lot of funny stuff - to keep us entertained.  What I did not like about the race was the heat and humidity.  This was at the end of October.  Now, the race will be at the end of Sept.  Even though the race is as nite, it can be very warm and muggy that time of year.  

I have never participated in the Princess half.  I've heard nothing but good things about it and I hope to do it someday.  However, for all the races I've completed at Disney so far, the marathon weekend in January is my favorite. The 5K is on Friday, the half is on Saturday and the full is on Sunday.  If I'm only doing one race, I can then cheer on the racers for the other days.  I really have just as much (and probably more) fun cheering on the participants than participating in the races. Ha!  

Whichever race you decide to do - you'll be at Disney!  You can't go wrong.


----------



## frndshpcptn

escape said:


> How nice to have your DM offer to help you and maybe participate with you.  It's such a great goal - you can do it!
> 
> I'm glad they are bringing the ToT back. When I did it a few years ago, it was a 13K (~8 miles), not a 10-miler.  It really was a lot of fun.  The medal was great.  I'll have to find it and post a picture for you.  It was in the shape of the Tower of Terror with an actual sliding elevator on the front of it.  One of the things I liked about the race was the zombies (Disney employees) throughout the race.  They did a lot of funny stuff - to keep us entertained.  What I did not like about the race was the heat and humidity.  This was at the end of October.  Now, the race will be at the end of Sept.  Even though the race is as nite, it can be very warm and muggy that time of year.
> 
> I have never participated in the Princess half.  I've heard nothing but good things about it and I hope to do it someday.  However, for all the races I've completed at Disney so far, the marathon weekend in January is my favorite. The 5K is on Friday, the half is on Saturday and the full is on Sunday.  If I'm only doing one race, I can then cheer on the racers for the other days.  I really have just as much (and probably more) fun cheering on the participants than participating in the races. Ha!
> 
> Whichever race you decide to do - you'll be at Disney!  You can't go wrong.



When I did the January race, I went and cheered for the full marathoners the day after mine (well, the second year I did that - the first year I couldn't walk the next day).  It was so much fun!!  I stood near the All Star Resorts and encouraged people as they ran.  

I really suggest the Janaury races.  It such a great energy - there are SO many people in town for the different races that it makes it feel like everyone there is involved. 

Plus, then you wear your medals to the Parks for the next couple days and people stop each other and says congrats!  

Ok, now I want to do another 13.1 race...


----------



## Scraggy

buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 3, 2012 - This isn't really a question.  And you can use it as part of your HH #4 - relax each day.  OK.  I want you to sit down, close your eyes and envision yourself at the end of your journey.  How do you see yourself??  Are you sitting in V&A in a new sexy dress making wise food choices??   Are you running in the next Princess Marathon??  Or are you able to keep up with the kiddo's at MK without keeling over??  Are you in that itsy, bitsy, teeny weeny, yellow polka dot bikini, at the top of Summit Plummet thinking maybe this wasn't a very good idea??



I envision myself being out of size 1x, my quadruple chin will be gone, I won't have to worry about whether my commuter plan safety belt will fit, and I'll feel better about myself. 

I've been drinking a lot of water, but heck I got up 3 times last night to use the bathroom. So much water..  It's all good though.


----------



## escape

jenanderson said:


> Susie - I can't wait to hear all about your race weekend at WDW! Will you get to be there for some extra days?  Where are you going to stay?  I dream of one day running the Goofy and it is my ultimate running goal.  I am so impressed that you have done it!
> 
> Jen, we are staying at the Polynesian.  I hate spending that kind of money but it's almost worth it since we can board the monorail around 4:45 in the morning and not have to mess with the busses.  We stayed at the Poly when I did the Goofy.  So worth it!  And yes, we'll be spending extra days there.    As for your desire to do the Goofy - you can do it!  I don't know why but I have a thing for anniversaries - special medals, special this and that.  That's why I did the Goofy in 2010.  2013 marks the 20th anniversary of the Mickey race.  I may try to go for it.  Again, it's all about the medal for me.  Silly, isn't it?
> 
> 
> I see myself happy in my running gear again.  I will admit that I get too warm when I run and consistently find myself stripping down to my sports bra.  I want to be at the point where I look good enough to run like that again.  I also see myself at the point where I can run a full marathon in a time that does not embarrass me to talk about.
> 
> I really heat up quickly.  This is another reason I want to lose weight.  I hear you regarding the race "time" you can actually talk about.  However, the fact that you are out there and completing these races says a lot.  I have a couple of friends that are super athletes (ultra marathoners, Ironman competitors, etc.). THey are very encouraging to me and admire that I can stay out there on the course (in the heat, cold, rain, etc.) far longer than they do.  Not sure it's a compliment but they seem to think it is. Ha!  Seriously, though, they are encouraging and glad I just get out there and do it.  I do, though, want to become faster - hence, the weight loss program and this Disney team!



See my responses in blue.


----------



## belledreamer

escape said:


> However, for all the races I've completed at Disney so far, the marathon weekend in January is my favorite. The 5K is on Friday, the half is on Saturday and the full is on Sunday.  If I'm only doing one race, I can then cheer on the racers for the other days.  I really have just as much (and probably more) fun cheering on the participants than participating in the races. Ha!
> 
> Whichever race you decide to do - you'll be at Disney!  You can't go wrong.



The 5k actually sounds pretty do-able for me.  I think a 5k is a little over 3 miles, right?  I think that's a goal we could reach by next January.  Plus I like the idea of doing it in January as opposed to a September marathon.  

September's just so hot in Disney... 



Scraggy said:


> I've been drinking a lot of water, but heck I got up 3 times last night to use the bathroom. So much water..  It's all good though.



That's the one thing I can't get used to.  I feel like I'm going every couple hours!  But at least I'm getting all my water in.


----------



## grumpyskirtgirl

Hi, I'm new here! I was placed on Team Donald and I am super excited! I've never been part of a weight loss team before. 

Not exactly sure what I need to do seeing how I didnt read through the many pages of this thread (yet). But my name is Tina & I am super excited to have accountibility partners so I can reach my goal by my November trip to Disneyland.


----------



## happysummer

Hi
i just started this challenge and I am on team Donald. I want to lose 70 pounds. I hope to run Disneyworld marathon one day.
i just wanted to say hi to everyone.


----------



## Disneyluvr

frndshpcptn said:


> My officemate brought in a box of See's chocolates today.  Which are my favorite.  And not available anywhere near me, so I almost never get them...
> 
> I had one (a scotchmallow).  She keeps offering me more.  I need to say no!!



WOOHOO for you Only having 1 is remarkable, I'm not sure I would have the willpower to stop with only 1 The caramels with dark choc are my fav!


----------



## Disneyluvr

grumpyskirtgirl said:


> Hi, I'm new here! I was placed on Team Donald and I am super excited! I've never been part of a weight loss team before.
> 
> Not exactly sure what I need to do seeing how I didnt read through the many pages of this thread (yet). But my name is Tina & I am super excited to have accountibility partners so I can reach my goal by my November trip to Disneyland.



WELCOME Tina  Glad to have another Loser to get to know!


----------



## Disneyluvr

happysummer said:


> Hi
> i just started this challenge and I am on team Donald. I want to lose 70 pounds. I hope to run Disneyworld marathon one day.
> i just wanted to say hi to everyone.



Hi Happysummer! You've come to the right place, this team has awesome people on it! I know together we can all help each other hit our goals!


----------



## frndshpcptn

Disneyluvr said:


> WOOHOO for you Only having 1 is remarkable, I'm not sure I would have the willpower to stop with only 1 The caramels with dark choc are my fav!



Thanks!!

I took another - but then threw it away (which I felt kind of wasteful about - but happier that I didn't eat it!)


----------



## MommytoCaitlyn

Hi Team Donald!

I just joined this team today.  I am 36 years old, a stay at home mommy to a 3 year old DD, and have been married for 13 years to my awesome DH.  I have a ton of weight to lose (like over 200 pounds) but I'm just taking it one day at a time.  I'm looking forward to getting and giving the support and encouragement of my fellow teammates.  I also rejoined the gym today!

Renee


----------



## buzz5985

We passed Team Mickey in posts!!!!   

(You should see me when there is money involved - ruthless)

Janis


----------



## my3princes

buzz5985 said:


> On January 1 we discussed what our Action Plan would be on our weight loss journey.  On January 2 we discussed which aspect of our plan would be the most difficult to follow, and hopefully found some solutions.  Which leads us to -
> 
> QOTD - January 3, 2012 - This isn't really a question.  And you can use it as part of your HH #4 - relax each day.  OK.  I want you to sit down, close your eyes and envision yourself at the end of your journey.  How do you see yourself??  Are you sitting in V&A in a new sexy dress making wise food choices??   Are you running in the next Princess Marathon??  Or are you able to keep up with the kiddo's at MK without keeling over??  Are you in that itsy, bitsy, teeny weeny, yellow polka dot bikini, at the top of Summit Plummet thinking maybe this wasn't a very good idea??





I picture myself on a beach in hawaii in a purple bikini.  I can't wait.


----------



## buzz5985

akhaloha said:


> Hmmm...at the end of my journey I envision myself at my goal weight.  I will be toned and comfortable wearing shorts when we go on vacation.  I will be in shape and ready to walk all of Disney without my feet screaming at me.  I would be thrilled if I could wear a bikini, but happy if I could wear a one piece suit or tankini.



Great vision!!!



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Oh I love this because I do it all the time!!  I see myself feeling great because I'm running AND LOVING IT, and then getting dressed in great fitting blue jeans with no muffin top







donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning everyone.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on the thread for the last day.  I woke up yesterday with a stomache virus.  I was lucky enough to get ds2 out to his school so he could leave for Gambia.  I just made it home before I got sick again.  I have been sleeping on and off since 11:30 yesterday.  I just called in sick for today.  If I can't get anything in me today then I think I have to calll in tomorrow also.  Yesterday all I had was 3 pretzels, one banana and lots of water.  Nothing has stayed in me since yesterday morning.
> 
> Off to try some toast.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Hope you are feeling better soon.




jillbur said:


> It's going to be hard to get my students back into History mode~I doubt any of them even read anything over break except instructions on their video games!
> 
> Jill



I doubt they even read the instructions to their video games either!!!



mikamah said:


> Hope you are feeling better soon, Dona.   Your students will be sad to have a substitute on the day after vacation.
> 
> Hi Susie!!  It's great to see you again.  I hear you on the weight loss affecting your running, and have slacked off.  YOu're doing great keeping up with it, and I hope the new program wiill be really helpful for you.  Good luck!!  It will be an Incredible year!!!!
> 
> I bet it is.  Keep hanging around here, and you will be running.  I never ever in a million years ever thought I would do a half marathon, but I did it.  And you will too.  Disney races are the best, but if you're interested in a goal half, in sept in Salem they have the wicked half marathon, a beautiful course around marblehead neck.  I did it last year, and am going to do it again along with Maria-Worfiedoodles on team mickey.  My first 5k I ever did is a womans race in june in beverly on the water, and for a first race, I really liked that it was a womans only race.  The princess was really nice for that as well.  I just felt more comfortable with mostly women.  Any way, I am picturing you in a disney race one day soon.
> 
> 
> I picture myself at goal weight in my wish shirt, actually in a smaller size wish shirt, run/walking the disney half marathon the month before my 50th birthday in 2014, having plenty of time for every picture taking opportunity during the race, not even worrying about my pace and the sweepers.  And then dinner in mexico after the race with my bl wish peeps.  Actually, dinner is not so important as the margaritas.
> Welcome and love the bold on Bacon.  Sooo yummy.
> 
> Writing it down definitely makes a huge difference.  sure, I ate too many chips yesterday, but if I didn't write it, it would have been worse.  I know that.  I'm happy to be going back to work today and know it's a little easier to get a routine going.
> 
> 
> Here to putting ourselves first just a little bit.  Wise words, Lindsay.  Thanks.
> Very well said, and so very true.  I don't know if I would be getting as much exercise in right now if I didn't have the dog, but it is a priority to keep her active and tired, so she will behave when we are gone all day, so it's a big benefit for me as well.
> 
> Good morning everyone!!  It's so great to see such an active thread and feel the motivation and determination here.  It's nice to meet everyone, and I wish i had more time for personal replies, but it's back to work today for me, so time is limited.  We got a dog a month ago, Poko, so my work day routine is a 40-45 min walk when we get up at 5:30, and then another 15-20 min walkt before work now.  I go in at 9.  I hope she adjusts to being back in the crate ok now that she's gotten used to us being home.  A friend comes and walks her midday, and most days hangs out with her and her 4 yo son for a while.
> 
> I did better eating yesterday, but there's still room for improvement.  I've got leftovers for lunch and dinner tonight, and will only eat what I bring to work.  If there is any holiday junk left, I will not indulge.  My holidays are over.  I've got work to do, if I want to make my goal.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!  If you've had time off, hope your first day goes smoothly and to all you teachers out there, hope all your students got a good nights sleep and are off the holiday sugar highs.



Forward progress is what counts.  Improve a little each day!!!



JacksLilWench said:


> I have just a quick minute on my break at work, but I want to answer really quick to stay on track!
> 
> At the end of my journey, I see myself running the 10mi. Tower of Terror race as a slim, trim skinny Minnie!  I can't wait to sign up for it- I've already programmed the sign-up date in my phone.  In the process, I want to lose 30lbs and cut out all the junk from my diet.  It just isn't good to me anymore, so I don't want to do it.
> 
> ALSO!!!
> 
> The Biggest Loser starts tonight and I am throwing ALL my support behind Emily Joy in Team Pink!  I kinda sorta know her- her best friend is a friend and fellow co-worker of mine.  So if you do follow the show, follow her along with it!!




OK - Team Pink it is!!!!  Can't wait for the start!!!

Janis


----------



## buzz5985

Disneyluvr said:


> First I envision myself at Disneyland with my mom, DD and adorable 4 yr old niece! If I loose 30 lbs by the end of May my mom will pay for me to go And then I really would love to be able to fit into a really cute denim jacket with an embroidered Mickey that I bought yrs ago and it still has the tags on it cause I can't fit!
> And the most important one, I want to be able to do things with my family and not be winded and tired, I want to live to see my kids married and have grandkids! I want a full and healthy life!



Now keep all those visions in your mind while you travel on your journey!!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> This is so inspiring.  congrats on all your running accomplishments.  I thought training for the half would have helped me to drop alot of weight too but I really didnt.  Apparently even though you run 13 miles you still cant eat everything in site. Good luck with the medical weight loss program.
> 
> 
> Booo! It stinks that the holiday break is over but before you know it the school year will be winding down.  I hope you have a good day back.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Maria!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think my ideal vision would be to be at the beach in july on my vacation and feel good in a bathing suit.  I also want to just be able to see myself in pictures and think wow I look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you feel better soon.   We have a nasty stomach bug going around our area too.  So not fun.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the snow.  I always wish that if it is going to snow it better be a big storm so that I dont have to go to work.  Otherwise it is just a headache.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have a good plan for the day Kathy.
> 
> **********************************************************
> Well Im back at work.  I made it here without stopping for fast food breakfast though.  Im feeling pretty good today.  I am planning on subway for lunch since I have a work lunch meeting with one of my staff.  Tonight I will rush to pick up ryan from school and then head to the gym for zumba.  We are having burgers tonight with lean beef and lite rolls.  I will splurge on tater tots baked.
> 
> Have a great healthy day!!!!



I had a tough time coming to work tonight too.  Can't stand it.  But it pays the bills.



MoonFaerie said:


> Ok, I'm gonna be up front that my replies will be spotty once classes start back. I'll be reading and I'll try to respond, but 90% of my internet play time is in the short breaks between classes when my classes are close together. Or I'll give myself a 5 min break every 30-45 mins while working on a paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see myself at V&A, in a sexy curve hugging little something. Only that night, I won't be making wise food choices.  (Honestly though, that's not really my problem. I already make good food choices most of the time, and when I don't, it's a conscious decision done in moderation. DH & I totally spilt meals or just order apps at WDW last month.)
> 
> I also see me enjoying running and finding a way to make it down to WDW for the Tower of Terror race in Sept. Right now, I don't enjoy running, but I do enjoy the feeling of accomplishment it gives me and the physical benefits.



My DH was teasing me that this challenge has turned into a part time job for me.  But at least I like this job!!!



trinaweena said:


> One thing that worked very well for me last challenge, was one I stole form the biggest loser tv show, which was obvious product placement, but still worked.  I tried the yoplait light red velvet yogurt as a "desert" at the end of the night to satisfy my desert cravings and it worked really well.  It was only 100 calories and I would do all the different flavors and basically trick myself into thinking i was having a yummy desert.  I have to go grocery shopping again but i will probably be doing the same thing this time around
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I will get more excited as the time nears. I think I'm kind of worried because my main goal was to be "bikini ready" for the cruise and I don't see that happening as fast as I would like, and now I feel like times running out!
> 
> Also, are you a history teacher?  What grade do you teach?  That's what I'm going to school for and I'm so worried i'm making the wrong decision and i won't be able to find a job
> 
> ---
> Well so far today I packed a healthy lunch/dinner, logged my calories for breakfast (whole grain cream of wheat and a side of apple sauce) and I have to leave for work in 45 minutes, after being off for...5 days or something.  It still doesn't feel like enough.  13 days till I go part time...13 days. (my new mantra)
> 
> I also looked up classes at the gym last night and figured out what i might be able to fit in.  we will see.  Tonight my plan is work till 8 then go to the gym for 30 minutes.  I know its not much but I have to ease back into these things.  I'm thinking 5 minutes of walking, 15 minutes on bike, 15 on eliptical.
> 
> Ugh I so don't want to go back to work. I feel like I hate my job lately. But its money so....



That's great that you found some classes to fit in!!!



belledreamer said:


> Sorry but no.   My arms are still screaming at me this morning...  But I'm going to try to finish it by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> I see myself wearing the costumes that I've always wanted to wear but couldn't because of my weight, especially the yellow Belle dress that I've always wanted.   I see myself shopping for clothes in the petite section, not in the woman's sizes.  And getting pictures taken of myself that I can be proud of.  Also being comfortable in my bathing suit on the beach and wearing shorts to Disney because I'm so self conscious about my legs.
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> I mentioned to DM the other day about one day going to do one of the marathons at Disney when I get in shape and she said she'd be more than willing to help me reach that goal and may even do it with me!
> 
> What are good Disney marathons for two first timers?  I've heard some of you talking about 'Princess' and I've heard about something with the Tower of Terror, but I don't know where to start...



That's great you have such a supportive DM.  No advice on marathon's but I will be reading along.



clhcpaca said:


> I am new to all of this.  I only have internet access at work (i work Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday and Friday).
> 
> I am 62 and a C.P.A. (busy season had begun)  My doctor informed me that I needed to do "something" as I have chronic health issues from being overweight.  I would like to lose 100 pounds.
> 
> Is there anything else I should post as an introduction?
> 
> 
> Cindy



Welcome, read along, post when you can.  Good luck with tax season!!!



frndshpcptn said:


> Hi everyone -
> 
> So far the day has started out good.  I bought a new scale last night and was pleased with the number on it this morning.  I'm new to weighing myself (seriously).  Is it normal to fluctuate about 3.5 - 4.5 pounds between a night weigh in and a morning weigh in?  Which one is more accurate?
> 
> I had yummy Black Pearl sticky rice for breakfast and will be having Sweet Potato soup by Imagine for lunch.  Snack is a baggie of Muddy Buddy's I made (not great - but better than what I was snacking on before, calorie-wise).  Dinner will be fresh bell peppers, low fat Ranch dressing and turkey meatballs. Possibly with a slice of toast.
> 
> The Leslie Sansone DVDs have shipped!
> 
> My vision at the end of my journey...I have two.  One is to look in a mirror and not dislike what I see.  The other is to look amazing at a potential big event I may have this year..
> 
> Hope everyone has a good and productive day!



I like the Leslie Sansone DVDs.  Good Luck.



mikamah said:


> I don't usually sign in from work to post, but do come on and read sometimes, but just happened to notice that we were only 1 post count behind the Mickey thread, so thought I'd say hi.
> 
> Remember, nothing tastes as good as being thin feels!!
> 
> Have a great day!!!



I was so excited when I saw the post counts.



VirataMama4 said:


> Just got home from my first time with my personal trainer, who also is a mom from my DS's preschool class.   She used to be 330lbs and lost 200 through changing her diet and exercise. So I feel totally comfortable with her and know she's been there done that.  And she's not looking at me and thinking " look at the fatty trying to exercise."
> Now, I think my muscles are protesting against me now.   I was dying at the end of the the "warm-up" section of the workout. I knew I was out of shape, but I had NO CLUE how bad I really was.  The total workout only lasted about 35 min. including warm up and cool down.   I'm going to go to her 2 times a week and on my "off" days I'm going to try to do some walking/running on the treadmill and maybe some Wii Zumba.   I can also go running with my trainer and another friend, if I choose too.
> Well, I'm off to pick up DS from school and then I'm going to try to find the strength to pick up the living room and kitchen...  Not sure that is going to happen though.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!



Pass along any tips to us your trainer has - how inspiring she must be.



PFlo said:


> Just wanted to say hello to everyone. I have just joined the Donald team and look forward to losing weight and getting healthy with you all.
> 
> I am hoping to lose over 60 lbs in total - sounds scary. I really need some motivation, as I have started diets a few times in the last year and then lost focus. I like the idea of the mini-challenges to help focus on healthy things like water and exercise.
> 
> I'm another busy mum, with a full-time job and two teenagers. So fitting in exercise can be tough - although if I'm honest that's just an excuse!! I am a member of a local gym but hate going. I am rather self-conscious of my size at the gym which really doesn't help.
> 
> So I'd really appreciate ideas from people on how to get started with exercise and what you enjoy.



Welcome - I think the ideal way to start - is just start by being a little more active - park farther away from the door, take the stairs instead of the elevator.  March in place during commercials.  Walk for 10 minutes.  



liesel said:


> to all the new challenge participants, this is a fun motivating group!
> 
> Hi Team Donald!
> 
> I've been so busy I haven't had a chance to even get on here and introduce myself.  I'm Lisa, 36, married for 14 years with 2 kids: DS10 and DD6.  This is my fifth(!) challenge and I'm looking forward to it.  I've lost 43 pounds in the last 2 years, but still have lots to go.  This group has inspired me to take up running and I'm doing the Tinker Bell Half Marathon later this month!  I'm so excited!  I may not be posting as faithfully this month since I am getting ready for this half, but I will definitely be here in spirit and following along as best I can.
> 
> QOTD:  I wouldn't dare wear a bikini on Summit Plummet, I've heard some stories!    I see myself feeling good, having lots of energy (I'm getting there but could be better), and more clothing choices!  And running a half in a cute running skirt!
> 
> Feel better *Dona!*
> 
> *Kathy* Good idea about the post count, we wouldn't want Team Mickey ahead!
> 
> *Trina* Sorry about not liking your job, I hope that improves.
> 
> Have a great day back at work to everyone going back today!  I'm still at home with the kids, but that will likely change soon!



That's exactly what I was thinking of when I wrote about Summit Plummet - I'm a little scared of heights - I wouldn't be caught dead up there!!!

janis


----------



## Rose&Mike

I am a bit behind, but my DS is only home for two more days--he goes back to college on Thursday. I promise to get back in the swing of things then. I am up 7 pounds since mid December--which is the highest I have been in probably 15 months. I am trying to remember that I did this before, I can get back to maintain, I just have to be patient.

I hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## VirataMama4

Was just catching up on the posts and noticed that we were tied with Team Mickey for posts so I had to make a quick "tie breaker" posts.


----------



## buzz5985

donac said:


> Hi everyone.  Glad to see that we caught up to Team Mickey.
> 
> I have been awake since 11 and I ate another piece of toast and an clementine and had no problems yet.  My headache is coming back but I think I am due for some more tylenol.  At least I am not cold.  Last night I woke up in the middle of the night and had to put on a sweatshirt and two more blankets to get warm.
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes.  I think I am turing around and will be able to get to work tomorrow.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Glad to read you are feeling a little bit better.



frndshpcptn said:


> My officemate brought in a box of See's chocolates today.  Which are my favorite.  And not available anywhere near me, so I almost never get them...
> 
> I had one (a scotchmallow).  She keeps offering me more.  I need to say no!!



That's a great accomplishment.  There's a saying - if you bite it - you write it.  So write it down in your journal - put a note of how you felt when you stopped at one - that way you can read over your accomplishments if you hit a rough patch.



Scraggy said:


> I envision myself being out of size 1x, my quadruple chin will be gone, I won't have to worry about whether my commuter plan safety belt will fit, and I'll feel better about myself.
> 
> I've been drinking a lot of water, but heck I got up 3 times last night to use the bathroom. So much water..  It's all good though.



Your body will get used to the extra water, don't worry.  It's worth it.



belledreamer said:


> The 5k actually sounds pretty do-able for me.  I think a 5k is a little over 3 miles, right?  I think that's a goal we could reach by next January.  Plus I like the idea of doing it in January as opposed to a September marathon.
> 
> September's just so hot in Disney...
> 
> 
> 
> That's the one thing I can't get used to.  I feel like I'm going every couple hours!  But at least I'm getting all my water in.



No expert here - but I believe 5K is 2.6 miles.



grumpyskirtgirl said:


> Hi, I'm new here! I was placed on Team Donald and I am super excited! I've never been part of a weight loss team before.
> 
> Not exactly sure what I need to do seeing how I didnt read through the many pages of this thread (yet). But my name is Tina & I am super excited to have accountibility partners so I can reach my goal by my November trip to Disneyland.



Welcome - the first thing you need to do is send your weight to dvccruiser76.  



happysummer said:


> Hi
> i just started this challenge and I am on team Donald. I want to lose 70 pounds. I hope to run Disneyworld marathon one day.
> i just wanted to say hi to everyone.



Welcome!!!


----------



## buzz5985

MommytoCaitlyn said:


> Hi Team Donald!
> 
> I just joined this team today.  I am 36 years old, a stay at home mommy to a 3 year old DD, and have been married for 13 years to my awesome DH.  I have a ton of weight to lose (like over 200 pounds) but I'm just taking it one day at a time.  I'm looking forward to getting and giving the support and encouragement of my fellow teammates.  I also rejoined the gym today!
> 
> Renee



Welcome.  Take it one pound at a time.   Congratulations on joining the gym!!!



my3princes said:


> I picture myself on a beach in hawaii in a purple bikini.  I can't wait.



Very nice - I love purple!!!



Rose&Mike said:


> I am a bit behind, but my DS is only home for two more days--he goes back to college on Thursday. I promise to get back in the swing of things then. I am up 7 pounds since mid December--which is the highest I have been in probably 15 months. I am trying to remember that I did this before, I can get back to maintain, I just have to be patient.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great week!



We will be here!!!  



VirataMama4 said:


> Was just catching up on the posts and noticed that we were tied with Team Mickey for posts so I had to make a quick "tie breaker" posts.



That's the spirit!!!!

Janis


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

grumpyskirtgirl said:


> Hi, I'm new here! I was placed on Team Donald and I am super excited! I've never been part of a weight loss team before.
> 
> Not exactly sure what I need to do seeing how I didnt read through the many pages of this thread (yet). But my name is Tina & I am super excited to have accountibility partners so I can reach my goal by my November trip to Disneyland.



Hi Tina! Welcome to our team.  It is a great place to come for support.  We will help you acheive your goal.  Woohoo for a DL trip in your future.



frndshpcptn said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> I took another - but then threw it away (which I felt kind of wasteful about - but happier that I didn't eat it!)



Great job!!!!  



MommytoCaitlyn said:


> Hi Team Donald!
> 
> I just joined this team today.  I am 36 years old, a stay at home mommy to a 3 year old DD, and have been married for 13 years to my awesome DH.  I have a ton of weight to lose (like over 200 pounds) but I'm just taking it one day at a time.  I'm looking forward to getting and giving the support and encouragement of my fellow teammates.  I also rejoined the gym today!
> 
> Renee



Hi renee.  Welcome to our team.  Taking it one day at a time is all you can do.  Theres a quote that goes something like one minute, one bite, one lb.  Something like that.  I have a horrible memory but maybe one of my friends will help me out here.  Believe me its a good quote.



Rose&Mike said:


> I am a bit behind, but my DS is only home for two more days--he goes back to college on Thursday. I promise to get back in the swing of things then. I am up 7 pounds since mid December--which is the highest I have been in probably 15 months. I am trying to remember that I did this before, I can get back to maintain, I just have to be patient.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great week!



You can definitely do it again rose.  

**********************************************************

rushed out of work and got ryan from after school care.  He lost his last wiggly tooth today at school and he got a fancy little treasure box from the nurse to keep it in.  He was thrilled.  Now I have to add being the tooth fairy to my list of to do's tonight.  We quickly got home and changed around and headed to the gym.  Ryan begged to get a MCD's happy meal because he was starving and for a second the thought of eating a mcdouble crossed my mind but I won the battle in brain  No Fast Food for me today.  I did Zumba and had a great time.  I couldnt believe how crowded the gym was compared to a few wks ago.  Its funny how the new year brings out everyone.  We just got done eating dinner and now I am going to get the boys ready for bed.  They are being quite the bears tonight and I think their first day back at school has really wiped them out.  I am hoping to make my relaxing time today, laying on the couch watching the biggest loser.  I also have not had any diet soda today too.  I do have quite a headache tonight.  I thought I was over the withdrawl symptoms but apparently not.

I hope you all are having successful days and soon will see the waist line shrinking and/or the scale number lowering.  I have a feeling we will see some big % numbers this week.  We all seem like a very motivated bunch.

Oh and I heard that Team Mickey has a theme song.  So I took the liberty to make up one for us.

Team Donald he's our guy.  Hey you over there put down that French Fry!!!!
Team Mickey may have more posts but our team captain is our Host.
We are great whether big or small, but we will get healthy once and for all!!!!
Go Team!!!!!!!


----------



## Scraggy

Today is day 4 for me, and it seems to be getting easier.  Today I don't have the wild cravings like I did the first 3 days.  
I can't wait to weigh in on Friday. I hope I will lose at least 1 pound.


----------



## cjdj4

Great day today. I spent my day at work following a sixth grader through all his classes. I love 6th grade! I miss teaching the kids all day, plus it was cool to see what all the teachers where doing in the classrooms. 

I finally weighed myself on the school nurse's scale after work today. One of my co-workers is giving me an extra scale she has tomorrow.  Unfortunately, the number was almost exactly what I thought it was  

I was on great eating behavior today. We went to Tijuana Flats for diner. I checked out their menu/ nutritional facts out before we went.  They have a great option on the menu called power lite, which gives you choices of soft taco, quesadillas, or burritos on a whole wheat tortilla with chicken and/ or beans along with fat free sour cream and a tiny bit of cheese. SO good! 

I feel like I have the eye of the tiger right now. Once I get it, I do great. Keeping it is my problem. 



buzz5985 said:


> Have you ever heard of the Flylady??  She has a website that helps to keep you focused on daily chores etc.



Love me some Flylady! I highly recommend her to anyone who is not BO (Flylady-ism for Born Organized). 



			
				MaryPoppins;43609685 said:
			
		

> Ouch ... 4:30 is so early.  I am always getting up late and rushing in the morning.  My goal is to get up at 6:00 instead of 6:20 like I was doing before Christmas break.
> 
> I just checked my email from work and my principal just gave us a "free" dress down day tomorrow.  This will be a nice way to start back.  We have dress down days to raise money for charity (or our community) throughout the year ... so the free day is great.



I always say I am going to stop hitting the snooze button and get up 10 or 15 minutes earlier. I might do it for a day or two, but I always slide back to my bad habits. 

When you say dressing down what does that mean? Jeans? In my school district our contract only requires us to "dress professional," and that is interrupted in a variety of ways



escape said:


> 45 half-marathons, 2 full marathons and a Goofy later, I'm still at it.    If I can do it, anyone with reasonably decent health can do it!!!



That is amazing and awesome!!!!!! 



JacksLilWench said:


> The Biggest Loser starts tonight and I am throwing ALL my support behind Emily Joy in Team Pink!  I kinda sorta know her- her best friend is a friend and fellow co-worker of mine.  So if you do follow the show, follow her along with it!!



So cool! I am all for PINK! 



Disneyluvr said:


> First I envision myself at Disneyland with my mom, DD and adorable 4 yr old niece! If I loose 30 lbs by the end of May* my mom will pay for me to go*


Is she adopting? 



trinaweena said:


> One thing that worked very well for me last challenge, was one I stole form the biggest loser tv show, which was obvious product placement, but still worked.  I tried the yoplait light red velvet yogurt as a "desert" at the end of the night to satisfy my desert cravings and it worked really well.  It was only 100 calories and I would do all the different flavors and basically trick myself into thinking i was having a yummy desert.  I have to go grocery shopping again but i will probably be doing the same thing this time around
> 
> 
> Also, are you a history teacher?  What grade do you teach?  That's what I'm going to school for and I'm so worried i'm making the wrong decision and i won't be able to find a job.
> 
> Ugh I so don't want to go back to work. I feel like I hate my job lately. But its money so....



Yoplait Red Velvet????!!!!! That sounds awesome! I also have to have something sweet to look forward to at the end of the day. I used to get WW Giant Fudge Bars.  

I am sorry you hate your job  Hang in there. 

I Know you did not direct your question to me, but my school district has hired hs and ms history teachers every year for the last 20 years. If you are willing to work in a large urban school district in FL, and you don't mind working in a Title 1 school, then my school district might be for you  



frndshpcptn said:


> My officemate brought in a box of See's chocolates today.  Which are my favorite.  And not available anywhere near me, so I almost never get them...
> 
> I had one (a scotchmallow).  She keeps offering me more.  I need to say no!!



You did great!



jillbur said:


> I am a History teacher, but that is not my certification. I teach in an alternative education placement and was originally the special education teacher (all sped...learning disabilities, emotional disturbances, life skills). Our school is very small and a few years ago they had to let 5 teachers go. I got thrown into History which was fine because I love it and I am actually highly qualified in it even though it's not my degree (elementary and sped). I was kind of grandfathered into the highly qualified status in PA since I had already taught so many years, I did teach learning support history, I had enough college History credits, and I took some History classes to keep up with my certification. I actually love teaching History because there is so much you can do with it. But, I also dislike it because I feel like I don't have enough time to teach everything! Good luck! And as far as jobs go, it's very, very difficult to get a job in a public school where I live, so I'm not sure about job openings. Each town has their own school district (instead of some places where it's county wide) and it's very political and all about who you know. That's why DH and I are considering moving. I love the people I work with, but I've taught in a school for disruptive youth for 11 years now. They are draining me!!



11 years with the toughest kids earns you a medal of honor in my book. If you want to move to FL and closer to the mouse, my school district seems to always have openings. 



buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 3, 2012 - This isn't really a question.  And you can use it as part of your HH #4 - relax each day.  OK.  I want you to sit down, close your eyes and envision yourself at the end of your journey.  How do you see yourself??  Are you sitting in V&A in a new sexy dress making wise food choices??   Are you running in the next Princess Marathon??  Or are you able to keep up with the kiddo's at MK without keeling over??  Are you in that itsy, bitsy, teeny weeny, yellow polka dot bikini, at the top of Summit Plummet thinking maybe this wasn't a very good idea??



My vision is of wearing 10 year old leather pants on my 40th Yeah, they're not even in style, and they won't be back by Sept., but I looked HOT I wore a gorgeous sweater with it, which is also still in my closet. On my 40th birthday  I am wearing that outfit as I blow out the candles on my cake. That is my vision.


----------



## pjlla

Evening friends!  I am officially a "Team Donald" member!  Glad to see some familiar faces and looking forward to meeting the newbies!  

It will probably take me some time to catch up with all 18 pages I've missed, but I'll try!  

Nothing much to report from cold NH right now.  DD, DS, and I are all suffering from bad colds/coughs/sore throats, but hopefully they won't last long.  Anxious to get back into my exercise routine.  Between holidays, traveling, and illness, it has been far too many days since I've had a good workout!  But the eating is right back on track, now that we are post-holiday.

Off to watch the new BL!............................P


----------



## cjdj4

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Oh and I heard that Team Mickey has a theme song.  So I took the liberty to make up one for us.
> 
> Team Donald he's our guy.  Hey you over there put down that French Fry!!!!
> Team Mickey may have more posts but our team captain is our Host.
> We are great whether big or small, but we will get healthy once and for all!!!!
> Go Team!!!!!!!



Go Team  I love it!


----------



## melmar136

Hi Team Donald!  I just joined, so wanted to introduce myself.  My name is Melissa, and I am turning 40 this year.  I saw a few others are as well, while I was looking through previous pages of posts!  
This is my first BL challenge on the boards.  I did one at work last year and lost 25 pounds.  However, I fell off the wagon, and over the course of 7 months, gained it all back!  So, I know I CAN do it, it's just a matter of getting motivated again, and eating right, and getting in the exercise!  
I really need someone to "report in to" for accountability, so I thought this might work!


----------



## klmrph

buzz5985 said:


> On January 1 we discussed what our Action Plan would be on our weight loss journey.  On January 2 we discussed which aspect of our plan would be the most difficult to follow, and hopefully found some solutions.  Which leads us to -
> 
> QOTD - January 3, 2012 - This isn't really a question.  And you can use it as part of your HH #4 - relax each day.  OK.  I want you to sit down, close your eyes and envision yourself at the end of your journey.  How do you see yourself??  Are you sitting in V&A in a new sexy dress making wise food choices??   Are you running in the next Princess Marathon??  Or are you able to keep up with the kiddo's at MK without keeling over??  Are you in that itsy, bitsy, teeny weeny, yellow polka dot bikini, at the top of Summit Plummet thinking maybe this wasn't a very good idea??



I see myself in Negril, Jamaica for my 40th birthday (Oct 2012) under 200 lbs which means I have 63 lbs to lose by then.  It's been at least 5 years since I have been at my WW goal weight of 179.  My weight ticker has a picture of the 7 mile beach in Negril as extra motivation.  We honeymooned in Negril and I have been there several other times too.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD 1/3...aT the end I hope to feel healthier-more energy and endurance,strength, and hopefully get to the point that some of my health issues go away, get off the meds.  I wouldn't hate it if I was in a smaller size but more importantant to me would be a little better shape rather than the number on the clothes.

I thought it would be easier the second time getting back into the routine of good food/ exercise but I am finding I still want to reach the cookes/candy that is around.  I'm not, but I still feel the urge too.  And mostly I feel hungrier which is how I felt last time for the first week.

I am currently freezing here!  Only 45 and windy when I just walked the dog.  For us this is COLD!  I was supposed to take down more of the decs but didn't want to go to the back garage to get all the bins out because it was so windy and cold!  I mean I was sitting by the pool on New Years Day-that is a big change.


----------



## klmrph

4HOLIDAYS said:


> QOTD 1/3...aT the end I hope to feel healthier-more energy and endurance,strength, and hopefully get to the point that some of my health issues go away, get off the meds.  I wouldn't hate it if I was in a smaller size but more importantant to me would be a little better shape rather than the number on the clothes.
> 
> I thought it would be easier the second time getting back into the routine of good food/ exercise but I am finding I still want to reach the cookes/candy that is around.  I'm not, but I still feel the urge too.  And mostly I feel hungrier which is how I felt last time for the first week.
> 
> I am currently freezing here!  Only 45 and windy when I just walked the dog.  For us this is COLD!  I was supposed to take down more of the decs but didn't want to go to the back garage to get all the bins out because it was so windy and cold!  I mean I was sitting by the pool on New Years Day-that is a big change.



It's going to get up to 45 here in NW Indiana later this week and everyone is saying how warm it's going to be


----------



## mom2maggie

Today was a great day!  I had a good breakfast, went to Hip Hop Hustle (love that class - burned 762 calories in 60 min!), and then when I went to lunch with my husband and the kids (to a Chinese buffet - EEEK!) I ate sensibly and stayed within a great calorie range.  I didn't emotionally eat, even after I spent NINETY minutes on the phone with AT&T (ugh!  NEVER GET UVERSE!!!) - I ate a apple and that was it.  Then I had a great dinner.  I ended up the day under my calorie range, and drank all my water.  Go me!!


> QOTD - January 3, 2012 - This isn't really a question. And you can use it as part of your HH #4 - relax each day. OK. I want you to sit down, close your eyes and envision yourself at the end of your journey. How do you see yourself?? Are you sitting in V&A in a new sexy dress making wise food choices?? Are you running in the next Princess Marathon?? Or are you able to keep up with the kiddo's at MK without keeling over?? Are you in that itsy, bitsy, teeny weeny, yellow polka dot bikini, at the top of Summit Plummet thinking maybe this wasn't a very good idea??



I picture myself wearing the dress I've saved since my husband and I were dating - a very classic black wrap dress (so it isn't out of style yet  ) - I would love to be able to get back into it.  I was so close before my backslide...I only needed to lose about another 10lbs, which means now I'd need to be down about 44lbs from here.  Totally doable, I think, if I can stay on track!


----------



## jenanderson

Today was the first day of work and my day was crazy!  I meant to get on here and post several times today but something always came up.  I know I can't respond to everyone so I will do the best I can.....

*For those of you craving chocolate:  *I am not sure who was talking about it but what I do is buy sugar-free hot cocoa.  I use it in a couple of ways.  First, if you add it to coffee, it tastes kind of like a mocha and is my morning treat when I need it.  In the winter, I love to have the hot cocoa plain for my bedtime snack.    It is warm and makes me feel like my chocolate fix is all good!

*Dona - *I hope that you are feeling better and are able to go to work tomorrow!  

*Kathy - *I love your vision!  If you do the Disney 1/2 marathon in 2014...maybe I will be there doing the Goofy and we can have some margaritas together!  

*To all the other teachers who had to go back today...*Did we all survive?  I have to say I am exhausted!    After staying up too late, sleeping in too late and taking naps for all the days off...today was hard!  

*Ashley - *I think any Disney marathon must be wonderful!  I did the Princess 1/2 marathon and feel that if you are a first timer looking for an incredibly supportive experience ...it is great!  There are guys that run it (my DH did - he ran it with me to document the whole race as I was doing it with one of my dear friends) but it is mainly a huge group of women out there cheering each other one.  I can't describe how incredible it was to run into the MK and up the street to the castle and then run out the castle...wonderful!  

*Welcome to all our new members!*   Sorry I am not replying to each of you tonight but I hope you all had a great first day with us!

*Joslyn - *Great job only having one of the chocolates.    I have found today that I need to tell my co-workers that I can't have chocolate near me right now.  It is just so hard to say no all the time.  After a bit of joking around about New Year's resolutions, they are being supportive!

*Elizabeth - *I laughed when I read about you getting up to go to the bathroom!    I had to get up several times as well and I swear it is part of why I am so tired today!

*Susie - *Thanks for your responses!  I love the Poly and that is where we stay whenever it is at all possible (we just stayed there this summer).    I will continue to dream of running the Goofy and staying at the Poly!    Please take a photo of you at the Poly and post it when you return!  

*Deb - *You go girl!    You will be on the beach in Hawaii in a purple bikini!!!

*Lindsay - *Love your Team Donald theme song!


----------



## jenanderson

pjlla said:


> Evening friends!  I am officially a "Team Donald" member!  Glad to see some familiar faces and looking forward to meeting the newbies!
> 
> Nothing much to report from cold NH right now.  DD, DS, and I are all suffering from bad colds/coughs/sore throats, but hopefully they won't last long.  Anxious to get back into my exercise routine.  Between holidays, traveling, and illness, it has been far too many days since I've had a good workout!  But the eating is right back on track, now that we are post-holiday.
> 
> Off to watch the new BL!............................P



Hope you all feel better soon!  I am looking forward to having you back on my team again!  



melmar136 said:


> Hi Team Donald!  I just joined, so wanted to introduce myself.  My name is Melissa, and I am turning 40 this year.
> 
> So, I know I CAN do it, it's just a matter of getting motivated again, and eating right, and getting in the exercise!
> I really need someone to "report in to" for accountability, so I thought this might work!



Hi Melissa!  You SO CAN DO THIS!    Having a team to report in with really does help and that is what I am hoping gets me going and back on track again.



klmrph said:


> I see myself in Negril, Jamaica for my 40th birthday (Oct 2012) under 200 lbs which means I have 63 lbs to lose by then.  It's been at least 5 years since I have been at my WW goal weight of 179.  My weight ticker has a picture of the 7 mile beach in Negril as extra motivation.  We honeymooned in Negril and I have been there several other times too.



That beach looks beautiful!



4HOLIDAYS said:


> QOTD 1/3...aT the end I hope to feel healthier-more energy and endurance,strength, and hopefully get to the point that some of my health issues go away, get off the meds.  I wouldn't hate it if I was in a smaller size but more importantant to me would be a little better shape rather than the number on the clothes.



Being healthier is the ultimate goal.  When I started 2 years ago, I was on insulin and within 3 months...I was off it!  It was amazing!  I am still off insulin but know if I let my weight creep up too high again or don't get my exercise in...I could go right back to where I was and don't want to be unhealthy like that again.

I hope that this challenge will help you get off your meds as well so that you can feel like you have a healthier life!  



mom2maggie said:


> Today was a great day!  I had a good breakfast, went to Hip Hop Hustle (love that class - burned 762 calories in 60 min!)



This class sounds great!  I am hoping to check out a class to do at our gym because I know I need some fun ways to work out!


----------



## #1hoosierfan

Good evening!

Watching The Biggest Loser that I DVR'd.  I am on the planning committee for a big community fundraiser luncheon being held in April, and we had a dinner meeting tonight.  I am proud that I planned for it, and I had a glass and a half of wine and 2 pieces of thin pizza and still came in a bit under my calories for today.  Also got my water and exercise in for today. 

Speaking of exercise, I did day 2 of P90X today and it was Plyometrics..... basically a lot of jumping/cardio/quad work for almost an hour.  I am so glad that have you all here to support me, because it was HARD!  

When I was training for my half-marathon there were MANY days that the ONLY that got me out the door (and continuing) was 2 things..... 

1) my boys.....  they deserve a Mommy that is healthy
2)  going to Disney World to run my first half-marathon.  I would literally picture myself crossing the finish line when I wanted to quit and just walk home.

Now, I am committed to checking in here to post about my progress, so that is very motivating to me. I also find motivation from your success.

I am bad about doing personals, but please know that I read each and every post.  

Have a great rest of the evening and an awesome day tomorrow!


----------



## amykathleen2005

Hi everyone!

I am excited to have just joined the team! I am 24 years old and been married for about a year and a half to my wonderful English husband (long story there with our immigration journey). We live in Ohio with our dog Molly. I, like many others here, teach 5th/6th grade full time as well as I am attending graduate school.

Currently I am at 179.5 pounds. I have a mini goal of getting to 174 to be out of the obese BMI category and then down to 145 to be at a healthy BMI weight. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## jenanderson

Evening everyone!  Today was not the best day for me still but I keep writing it all down and keep trying to make some smaller changes.  I am really struggling at jumping in with everything again.  I think I keep thinking that I don't have to work as hard and that the weight will just go away with the little changes.  As I keep looking at it all and reading what everyone else is doing...I realize that I have to make some bigger changes.  I am not sure if all of it will happen this week because of some of the plans we have but I know that next week there will have to be bigger changes.

Here are some positive things about the day...
1.  I knew exercising would be a challenge today so I spent 10 minutes of one of my morning breaks walking the halls at school.  I also did the stairs for a total of 9 flights of stairs.  I then spent 20 minutes of my lunch walking.  I know that I should have done more at home tonight but I didn't and I am going to have to feel comfortable with the fact that I got 30 minutes in today.

2.  I packed a very healthy lunch.  I had a couple of pieces of salami on an Arnold's Sandwich thin for my sandwich.  I also had a sugar free chocolate pudding, 14 almonds and a clementine.

3.  Despite the fact that I felt like I was going to barely make it through each class...I drank all my water.  It is really hard having to go to the bathroom when there is a class full of MS kids waiting for you!

4.  I had a healthy supper of baked chicken with baked fries (a counted out serving).

Things I would have liked to have done better today...
1.  More and better exercising.  I have to focus on getting more weight training and cross training done.

2.  I did not eat breakfast.  This led to me eating 3 piece of chocolate with my coffee this morning because I felt like since I didn't have breakfast it was okay.  

3.  I wanted to make some soup for lunches.  I did not have the ingredients I wanted.  I did not go to the store.  I still do not have the soup.

4.  I skipped WW today.  I could have made it but I didn't get out of school in time.  I should have been more prepared so that I was ready to leave knowing that I had to go but I wasn't.  I still need to work on my organizational skills.

Hope everyone else is had a great day!
Jen


----------



## simpilotswife

Hey everyone!!  Received my team assignment today and so here I am. 

I got a long way to go but at this point I will settle for fitting into the pants that fit before Christmas 

BTW my name is Kimberly and I will be 53 in a week.  I lost almost 90 lbs the last time I participated on the WISH board and I'm hoping to stay that motivated this time.


----------



## mom2maggie

Every little bit counts, Jen - those 30 minutes are more than some people did!  And tomorrow is a new day - your slate is clean.


----------



## jillbur

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Team Donald he's our guy.  Hey you over there put down that French Fry!!!!
> Team Mickey may have more posts but our team captain is our Host.
> We are great whether big or small, but we will get healthy once and for all!!!!
> Go Team!!!!!!!




Whoohoo!! Go team!! 



cjdj4 said:


> 11 years with the toughest kids earns you a medal of honor in my book. If you want to move to FL and closer to the mouse, my school district seems to always have openings.




Thanks. It's definitely starting to wear me down, though. In fact, I found out today that 3 former students (males) were arrested today for murdering a local businessman outside his restaurant/bar last weekend. It happened in the town I teach and go to that restaurant monthly. It was so sad. Then, on today's front page another former student (a female) was accidentally shot in the leg by another one of my former students while he played around with his gun. So one former student shot and 4 more shooting. It makes me so sad that these are the kids I teach. I do have students who go on to college and make something of themselves, but most don't. 

Actually, DH and I are considering FL. Where are you located/which county? DH finishes school for respiratory therapy in Jan 2013, so my aunt who lives in Lady Lake, FL says that all those retirees need health care lol.





4HOLIDAYS said:


> .
> 
> I am currently freezing here!  Only 45 and windy when I just walked the dog.  For us this is COLD!  I was supposed to take down more of the decs but didn't want to go to the back garage to get all the bins out because it was so windy and cold!  I mean I was sitting by the pool on New Years Day-that is a big change.



I'm sure 45 is cold for you, but if you can send some heat up here, we'd appreciate it. It's 10 degrees right now and the high today was 19. 45 would send me outside to exercise!! Hope it passes fast!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I'm finishing up watching the BL and then heading to bed. I haven't actually watched the show in a few years, but thought I'd check this season out. DH isn't too happy about that lol. 

I'll see you all tomorrow!

Jill


----------



## jenanderson

#1hoosierfan said:


> Speaking of exercise, I did day 2 of P90X today and it was Plyometrics..... basically a lot of jumping/cardio/quad work for almost an hour.  I am so glad that have you all here to support me, because it was HARD!
> 
> 2)  going to Disney World to run my first half-marathon.  I would literally picture myself crossing the finish line when I wanted to quit and just walk home.



I love that you post about your P90X workouts.  It might be enough to inspire me to try it!

You WILL be running across that finish line when you do your first half-marathon.  No matter how hard it is...I can see you doing it!  



amykathleen2005 said:


> I, like many others here, teach 5th/6th grade.
> 
> Currently I am at 179.5 pounds. I have a mini goal of getting to 174 to be out of the obese BMI category and then down to 145 to be at a healthy BMI weight.
> 
> Good luck everyone!



 to another teacher!  It is so funny how many of us in the group teach this time around.  

You wil be at your first goal in no time!  



simpilotswife said:


> Hey everyone!!  Received my team assignment today and so here I am.
> 
> I got a long way to go but at this point I will settle for fitting into the pants that fit before Christmas



Welcome to the group!   



mom2maggie said:


> Every little bit counts, Jen - those 30 minutes are more than some people did!  And tomorrow is a new day - your slate is clean.



Thanks!  I am trying to look at the positives of things right now and tomorrow my schedule looks a bit better so I am hoping to feel better when I reflect on the day tomorrow.



jillbur said:


> It's definitely starting to wear me down, though. In fact, I found out today that 3 former students (males) were arrested today for murdering a local businessman outside his restaurant/bar last weekend. It happened in the town I teach and go to that restaurant monthly. It was so sad. Then, on today's front page another former student (a female) was accidentally shot in the leg by another one of my former students while he played around with his gun. So one former student shot and 4 more shooting. It makes me so sad that these are the kids I teach. I do have students who go on to college and make something of themselves, but most don't.



Jill - I really feel for you.    I used to work in a really rough area but at least it was elementary school.  DH still teaches in a really challenging school.  We both have dealt with murders within the families of kids we teach, kids who are homeless, kids who have parents who are in jail and the list goes on.  Whenever we watch the news and it seems like the bad thing is in the neighborhood of our school, we pray it does not involve any of our students.  Three years ago I left the inner city.  I still teach in what we call an "inner ring" school and we deal with a lot of gang problems.  It does get hard at times.


----------



## belledreamer

So checking in for the evening; and keeping Team Donald's posts up!  

Arms were still screaming from yesterday's raking, so I decided to walk on the treadmill and did 27 minutes!   Plus I listened to Disney theme park music while I was walking to keep me focused.  I really started getting wobbly on my legs when I hit about 20 minutes though.  Still need to remember to pace myself...  

Still keeping up with HH.  I'm determined to have a perfect score this week.  Plus a few pounds less would be nice.  Did have chocolate for the first time in nearly 3 weeks, but it's the mini-choco bars and only had two. Just enough to satisfy the craving without feeling like I've blown my diet.

I've also decided that I want to do one of the marathons next year!   And mom's on board for taking me, so I gotta start saving money now!  Still not sure if I'm up to the half marathon, but I could definitely see doing the 5K so at this point I think I'll train for that instead.  Plus my DM and one of my cousins (who frequents the DISboards) have expressed some interest in doing it with me.  So who knows?  Maybe there will be three extra runners next year. 

Really tired this evening.  Think I'll turn in early.  Good night!


----------



## klmrph

I just logged in my first day of exercise for the week.  DD5 and I turned on a music channel and danced and jogged around the house for 25 minutes.  She was my instructor and had a good time motivating mom.  We then played frisbee in the house as a cool down.


----------



## Mary•Poppins

QOTD - January 3, 2012 - This isn't really a question. And you can use it as part of your HH #4 - relax each day. OK. I want you to sit down, close your eyes and envision yourself at the end of your journey. How do you see yourself?? Are you sitting in V&A in a new sexy dress making wise food choices?? Are you running in the next Princess Marathon?? Or are you able to keep up with the kiddo's at MK without keeling over?? Are you in that itsy, bitsy, teeny weeny, yellow polka dot bikini, at the top of Summit Plummet thinking maybe this wasn't a very good idea??



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Oh I love this because I do it all the time!!  I see myself feeling great because I'm running AND LOVING IT, and then getting dressed in great fitting blue jeans with no muffin top



I am going to steal this one for me too!  NO MUFFIN TOP!



Disneyluvr said:


> WOOHOO for you Only having 1 is remarkable, I'm not sure I would have the willpower to stop with only 1 The caramels with dark choc are my fav!



This happened at work today.  It was the first day back and everyone brought in everything they didn't want to eat ... and put it in the teacher's lounge.  I was so tempted to have a piece of chocolate ... but I resisted (which is very unusual for me). 



jillbur said:


> Whoohoo!! Go team!!
> 
> Thanks. It's definitely starting to wear me down, though. In fact, I found out today that 3 former students (males) were arrested today for murdering a local businessman outside his restaurant/bar last weekend. It happened in the town I teach and go to that restaurant monthly. It was so sad. Then, on today's front page another former student (a female) was accidentally shot in the leg by another one of my former students while he played around with his gun. So one former student shot and 4 more shooting. It makes me so sad that these are the kids I teach. I do have students who go on to college and make something of themselves, but most don't.
> 
> Jill



From one teacher to another ... 



jenanderson said:


> Jill - I really feel for you.    I used to work in a really rough area but at least it was elementary school.  DH still teaches in a really challenging school.  We both have dealt with murders within the families of kids we teach, kids who are homeless, kids who have parents who are in jail and the list goes on.  Whenever we watch the news and it seems like the bad thing is in the neighborhood of our school, we pray it does not involve any of our students.  Three years ago I left the inner city.  I still teach in what we call an "inner ring" school and we deal with a lot of gang problems.  It does get hard at times.



... and another hug! 

I went out and exercised today ... even when it was a balmy 20something tonight.  I am proud I dragged my tushy out ... it was hard to do tonight.

Keep up all the good work Team Donald!


----------



## ougrad86

#1hoosierfan said:


> I never had trouble with my weight until I went on massive amounts of fertility drugs during my first marriage in my mid-late twenties.  They didn't work, and then the depression coupled with that and my subsequent divorce caused me to pack on some unwanted pounds.



Hear you with the fertility drugs - I had got down to 135 when I started fertility treatments - I weighed myself 2 weeks into my pregnancy, I was 174!



buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - Saturday December 31, 2011
> Please introduce yourself.



My name is Carol, I am 53 years old, married for 31 1/2 years to my DH and have a 15 DS.

I never had trouble with my weight when I was young - I was a stringbean and never learned about healthy eating, since I was doing sweets to try and pack on the weight - I could eat anything.  That all changed when I got my desk job, but not too bad.  Yoyo'd back and forth through 15 pounds, got down to 127 when I got married, and kept a lot off through college since I was living at home with DH and running all over the campus to class.  After teaching for a few years, I settled into accounting, and that was it!  Reached a high of 215.  I've been with WW a few times, currently following it now and lost about 55 pounds a few years ago.  Gained 25 back, and lost about 10 with last fall's BL challenge and WW, but had some family issues that impacted my participation in the program; hopefully this go 'round will be better.  Hope to get back to my starting weight before going back to Disney/Universal again in April, so I feel comfortable on the rides and running around the parks.

Always crazy busy with work and DS is training for Track and Field.  I can't run due to arthritic knees, so when I do exercise need to do low impact, which does limit me somewhat.  I like yoga, but need to get some cardio and strength training in.



StephMK said:


> To the PP w/the ring - my wedding band doesn't fit and I refuse to get it resized. One of my goals is to get it to fit again too.



I was able to get my wedding band back on after my last weight loss, and I can now slip in on and off - determined never to get back to where they have to force it off for surgery, which is where I was in '05.  It hurt like blazes when they forced it off, and I couldn't get it back on until I lost that weight.



buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 1, 2012 - What action plan do you have in place to help you to achieve your goals for this challenge??



Action Plan:
Journal everyday using WW online
Drink water - I drink a little diet soda but still drink enough water - I can't give up my soda, at least not yet!
Follow HH, WIN and do weekly weigh-ins
Start planning healthier evening meals - that is usually my downfall
Find time to exercise, even if it is just taking a walk during lunch at work!



buzz5985 said:


> Our DS are the same age - isn't it fun??  I will be 53 and feel a billion times older than all the other Mom's of the other 15 yo's.  Maybe if I wasn't so Pooh sized - I wouldn't feel that way.  Time will tell.



I'm the same age with my 15 DS!  I always feel older, and felt better about myself when I lost some weight.  Need to get back there again. My friend is about the same age with a DD my son's age.  That might be she and I get on so well!



buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 2, 2012 - Thinking back on your Action Plan for the Challenge - which will be your most difficult to accomplish??



The exercise, finding time and motivation.  I hate exercise, but if I plan the meals right, I pick up DS from track, put him in the shower (he takes forever), put the meal on to heat up and do the Wii or something for about 30 minutes and then a quick shower.  We may eat a little late, but we tend to do that anyway.  I can't exercise after eating dinner.



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Hmmm...I think my hardest part will be eating a salad every day.  I love salads and pretty much all vegies, so that's not the problem, but especially in the winter months, I seem to want warm food!  I think I will include a lot of vegie soups and maybe even find a way to add warm ingredients to my salads.  That'll help a bit!



I know - I love salads, but when it is 20 degrees outsdie it is the last thing I want!



frndshpcptn said:


> Ok, I'm nervous about baby spinach tasting leafy.
> I'm still going to try it, as part of my plan to add more vegetables into my diet.
> Are there other lettuce leaves (besides romaine) that are palatable (i.e. without much distinct flavor - like iceberg)?
> Thanks!



I saw other answers as well to this.  I like iceberg for it's crunch, but like someone said it does not have much in the way of nutrients.  You could try the salad blends in the store, they mix iceberg with other types.  Spinach is not crunchy, a little bitter, but with the right dressing I like it.  I have never been a romaine fan, it tastes odd to me, but mixed with other greens it is not very noticable.  But the blends are many different types, and you can get small bites to see what you like.



buzz5985 said:


> On January 1 we discussed what our Action Plan would be on our weight loss journey.  On January 2 we discussed which aspect of our plan would be the most difficult to follow, and hopefully found some solutions.  Which leads us to -
> 
> QOTD - January 3, 2012 - This isn't really a question.  And you can use it as part of your HH #4 - relax each day.  OK.  I want you to sit down, close your eyes and envision yourself at the end of your journey.  How do you see yourself??  Are you sitting in V&A in a new sexy dress making wise food choices??   Are you running in the next Princess Marathon??  Or are you able to keep up with the kiddo's at MK without keeling over??  Are you in that itsy, bitsy, teeny weeny, yellow polka dot bikini, at the top of Summit Plummet thinking maybe this wasn't a very good idea??



I see myself in Universal and Disney in April - hopefully not afraid to wear shorts, running around like crazy to keep up with DS and his best friend (the aforementioned DD of my friend - we go together).  To have the energy to keep going all day, sleep well at night and then get up to get going again!  When I am not heavy, I have more energy and feel better.  Less stress on my knees, so I can walk more.  And we are planning a pool day - I had the courage to put on a swimsuit for the first time in years this last summer - hopefully I will be even slimmer by then.

At the far end of the journey, when I have finally lost all the weight I want to lose - about to 140 or 145 - I expect to feel better and be healthier.  I had DS late in life - I need to keep myself healthy to spend time with him and watch him grow and go on with his life!


I did some searching for recipies over lunch, will put together a shopping list tomorrow, and try and find some time to make it to the store - maybe over lunch since after work does not work too well.  I never know when DS will be out of practice!

Need to turn in, too tired to even do smilies, but I really wanted to catch up with you all!


----------



## trinaweena

Good lord, my dogs are trying my patience right now.  They are barking at every little noise and its driving me crazy! 

Today went ok.  I measured out my portions, tracked my calories, stayed away from dairy and had lots of fruits and veggies.  I had to FORCE myself to go to the gym, however.  I did 3 min warm up on the treadmill, then 5 min at high intensity, 15 min on the eliptical, 15 minutes of stretching, and 15 min on the bike.  I felt ok until the last 15 minutes when this super skinny girl came in and started running on the treadmill.  I know I shouldn't let that get to me but I can't help it.  I think i'm looking good and then I see someone who looks ten times better than me and it makes me feel bad.

I finished my workout anyways and came home and was hungry so I sauteed some mushrooms, onions, and green peppers and scrambled two eggs with salsa.  It was yummy but my tummy hurts now (again)

It's time for bed soon and I got see the stomach doctor tomorrow. I need to do better with healthy habits as well tomorrow


----------



## mrsxsparrow

#1hoosierfan said:


> Hmmmmm...... what does your trainer have to say about the puking?  I would be interested in knowing that.
> 
> I followed Jeff Galloway's program when I trained for the half-marathon, and one of his major mantras is "no puking."  One day when I was out for a run I stopped because I thought I was going throw up...... I was pushing myself to hard.  I slowed down and felt much better after just a few minutes.
> 
> It seems like pushing until you puke... multiple times even.... is pretty intense.





jenanderson said:


> Here is the important part - why are you throwing up with your trainer?  Does she think this is okay?  I would talk with her about it.  I have pushed myself really hard when running before but never to the point of throwing up...close, but not there.  I just don't think that it is good for you to be throwing up.  Maybe talk with your doctor as well.





jillbur said:


> Other than the fact that you may just be going at it too hard, maybe look at what you ate and drank before working out. I know I've felt nauseated while running at my normal pace, and I realized I had eaten something that didn't agree with my running or drank too much before heading out. It happened when I had something heavier to eat and something sugary to drink~like diet soda. What does the trainer say? The trainer at my gym definitely pushes us, but never to the point of vomiting. Although, it happens to a lot of the people on the BL when they are starting out?



Just wanted to thank you guys for your responses. My trainer says it's normal. She explained that during the workouts, my muscles are breaking down and releasing all the not so wonderful things that have been stored in the fat cells into the blood. Then the body just wants it out.

I completely trust her and I think what she says makes sense, but I'm just frustrated that it's STILL happening. Yesterday I had a protein shake before working out, which I've never done before (usually I have a banana and some almonds) so it could've been that I suppose.

The good news is I made it through an hour today without running for a bathroom or trash can! Whoo! Although we did do an easier upper body circuit... But I'm just gonna pretend it's cause I'm awesome


----------



## mrsxsparrow

> QOTD - January 3, 2012 - This isn't really a question. And you can use it as part of your HH #4 - relax each day. OK. I want you to sit down, close your eyes and envision yourself at the end of your journey. How do you see yourself?? Are you sitting in V&A in a new sexy dress making wise food choices?? Are you running in the next Princess Marathon?? Or are you able to keep up with the kiddo's at MK without keeling over?? Are you in that itsy, bitsy, teeny weeny, yellow polka dot bikini, at the top of Summit Plummet thinking maybe this wasn't a very good idea??



Okay I've had this vision since seeing pictures of me from the last Disneyland Half Marathon (9/2011). They were definitely sooooo not pretty. So my vision is me, running the Wine and Dine half this year, in a custom shirt. On the front, it would say "I'm an AFTER" and on the back, there would be a picture from the DL half and something like "My before  115lbs heavier, 09/2011"

Of course, I probably won't make it down 115 pounds by November. But next November is a huge probability...


----------



## mrsxsparrow

#1hoosierfan said:


> Did day 1 of P90X and, OH MY WORD...... I was actually laughing at myself. I just kept thinking how ridiculous I must look! Today was chest/back and ab ripper....... Lots of push-ups and pull-ups.  I am just going to have to focus on *my* progress.  It was pretty intense..



I can NEVER watch myself at the gym because I look so ridiculous! But hey... laughing burns calories and tones abs, right??



JacksLilWench said:


> I will say I have not had a single soda today!



Another no soda person! Yay! Congrats on not having a soda...



escape said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Sorry I'm just now checking in.  Been busy getting things done for work before I leave on our Disney trip on Thursday.  I'm participating in the WDW half-marathon on Saturday and the marathon relay the next day.  I'm already tired thinking about it.



I'm doing the relay too! I'm first runner  what about you? We leave Friday, I can't wait. I did the regular half last year and it was also my first trip to WDW (after basically growing up in Disneyland). I thought about doing the Saturday half too, but I'm already signed up for the Tinkerbell half at the end of the month and the Surf City half the first weekend of February, so I thought adding Saturday might be a little overkill 



JacksLilWench said:


> The Biggest Loser starts tonight and I am throwing ALL my support behind Emily Joy in Team Pink!  I kinda sorta know her- her best friend is a friend and fellow co-worker of mine.  So if you do follow the show, follow her along with it!!



That's exciting! I drive by the ranch about once a week or so and went hiking there once, but I've never known anyone on the show. I DID see Bob driving on the freeway once... I completely freaked out. Okay  so I haven't seen the whole show yet (I'm on the west coast) but yay Team Pink! Or... yeah Emily Joy! Whatever works.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Team Donald he's our guy.  Hey you over there put down that French Fry!!!!
> Team Mickey may have more posts but our team captain is our Host.
> We are great whether big or small, but we will get healthy once and for all!!!!
> Go Team!!!!!!!



Love it!



trinaweena said:


> I felt ok until the last 15 minutes when this super skinny girl came in and started running on the treadmill.  I know I shouldn't let that get to me but I can't help it.  I think i'm looking good and then I see someone who looks ten times better than me and it makes me feel bad.



Okay, I do one of two things when I see fit/skinny people at the gym. I either:
1) Pretend they used to be big like me, and use that as inspiration.

2) Figure out a competition in my head. Oh, you can run at six miles an hour? Well, I can walk really slowly up this big incline. It doesn't always work in my favor, but sometimes I'll be one the treadmill way longer than them, then I feel awesome!


----------



## mrsxsparrow

All right, I realize this post will mean I've posted four times in a row, but I have a lot to say, and I thought they were too different (and it'd be too long) to put it all in one post. Plus, whatever gets us ahead of Team Mickey, right? 

Vent time... Why does eating healthy have to be so expensive? I know there's deals and things like that at the market, and not everything is expensive, but the stuff that is makes it annoying. For example, today I went out to breakfast with one of my best friends. She got french toast, and I got a tomato, spinach, and onion omelet. We started out at the same price. But then I got egg whites instead of whole eggs which added $1.50. The I opted for fruit instead of potatoes, which cost another $1.50. Really?!? So annoying.

Buuuut I did eat healthy. So it's all good.

I've said before that I hired a trainer at the gym. We have a full session on Mondays that I pay for, then the rest of the week she trains me for free (I  her. Seriously). I thought I manages to get out of tomorrow's session. We usually train in the afternoons, but tomorrow I'm leaving work early and heading to Disneyland for the evening banana. So I told her I couldn't meet because I'm working earlier than usual. Here's how the conversation went down:

Me: "I can't make it tomorrow  I have to go to work early."
Trainer: "Oh that sucks. What time do you have to go in?"
Me: "Like 9:00am" (Side note  I work part time and usually don't go in until 1:00pm).
Her: "Oh perfect! I have a client at 6:00am. You can come in at 7:30!!"

Uuuugh.

On another note... I weighed in today. Down 2.2 pounds!! So excited. It isn't a huge percentage, but it makes my five-week total 9.2! I'm really not usually this excited about stuff, but this is exciting for me.

Of course, I leave for WDW (and the marathon relay) on Friday. I'll be awesome Friday, Saturday, and Sunday... but then we don't leave until Wednesday night and while I'll try to make smarter decisions, I'm eating whatever the heck I want!!

Yay team! (I also don't usually use this many exclamation points, I promise. I'm usually pretty sarcastic and not really excited about anything. But whatever.)


----------



## LuvBaloo

Thanks to everybody who puts in their time to make these challenges work!  You are wonderful!!



buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - Saturday December 31, 2011
> 
> Please introduce yourself.



Hi everybody!  I signed up yesterday, and got on today to read the thread.  My name is Shannon, I'll be 40 this year, married with 2 daughters (10 & 6).  I work full time, have started taking accounting courses again to aim for getting my CGA designation.
I've been off the Dis for almost a year, but used to be very involved in the BL challenges, and had some successs.  This is a fresh year, and I will get back into ONE-derland. 



buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 1, 2012 - What action plan do you have in place to help you to achieve your goals for this challenge??



This time, I'm going back to what worked for me in the past.

Remember my key phrases:
1 - I am worth it!
2 - My daughters deserve a healthy mom.
3 - The goal is healthy not skinny.
4 - Exercise consistently.  Use my Curves membership.  Go there.  I deserve 3 hours a week to go do the exercise I enjoy.



buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 2, 2012 - Thinking back on your Action Plan for the Challenge - which will be your most difficult to accomplish??



Exercising consistently.  I have to make time for it.  
The reason I keep failing, is I let myself fail.
Nobody stops me from exercising but me.
Nobody can motive me - I have to motivate myself.



buzz5985 said:


> On January 1 we discussed what our Action Plan would be on our weight loss journey.  On January 2 we discussed which aspect of our plan would be the most difficult to follow, and hopefully found some solutions.  Which leads us to -
> 
> QOTD - January 3, 2012 - This isn't really a question.  And you can use it as part of your HH #4 - relax each day.  OK.  I want you to sit down, close your eyes and envision yourself at the end of your journey.  How do you see yourself??  Are you sitting in V&A in a new sexy dress making wise food choices??   Are you running in the next Princess Marathon??  Or are you able to keep up with the kiddo's at MK without keeling over??  Are you in that itsy, bitsy, teeny weeny, yellow polka dot bikini, at the top of Summit Plummet thinking maybe this wasn't a very good idea??



I will have more stamina!  In 3 months, I will be motivated to start the C25K again and I will enjoy my success.


----------



## Tink rules

buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 1, 2012 - What action plan do you have in place to help you to achieve your goals for this challenge??



first of all.. I need to kind of find a place in my self to stay calm about this.  I get anxious when I think of how much I need to lose (48 lbs).  I am going to try and take it 5 lbs at a time because I know that if I can do the first 5, then I can go on.  

I am beginning by cutting back on what I eat.  I'm not ready to jump into a weight loss program full steam yet due to things I'll explain in the next part... but thinking positively and having real reasons for doing this (my health) is important.. 



buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 2, 2012 - Thinking back on your Action Plan for the Challenge - which will be your most difficult to accomplish??



Exercise.  I suffer from chronic pain (woke up with it this morning as a matter of fact) and I am always afraid from day to day that I won't be able to control it.  I also have literally NO endurance - so that is my biggest thing to work on.  I will start slow and try to build up over time.  



buzz5985 said:


> On January 1 we discussed what our Action Plan would be on our weight loss journey.  On January 2 we discussed which aspect of our plan would be the most difficult to follow, and hopefully found some solutions.  Which leads us to -
> 
> QOTD - January 3, 2012 - This isn't really a question.  And you can use it as part of your HH #4 - relax each day.  OK.  I want you to sit down, close your eyes and envision yourself at the end of your journey.  How do you see yourself??  Are you sitting in V&A in a new sexy dress making wise food choices??   Are you running in the next Princess Marathon??  Or are you able to keep up with the kiddo's at MK without keeling over??  Are you in that itsy, bitsy, teeny weeny, yellow polka dot bikini, at the top of Summit Plummet thinking maybe this wasn't a very good idea??



I want to be healthier.  Not necessarily thin, but healthier.  I have suffered for 23 years in pain and I'm the one person I put last.  I need to concentrate on MY health and take the steps to make it better. 

I would like to see myself on the hammock between the two palm trees at the Poly.  (and not have the Hammock drag on the ground... )  

I would like to buy clothes in regular sizes.  

I want to be able to do the Princess 5k While my iron woman niece does the goofy challenge...


----------



## buzz5985

QOTD - Wednesday January 4, 2012 - Are there any road blocks in your journey to better health??  These road blocks could be people, events, etc.  How are you going to deal with these road blocks??

Janis


----------



## buzz5985

buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - Wednesday January 4, 2012 - Are there any road blocks in your journey to better health??  These road blocks could be people, events, etc.  How are you going to deal with these road blocks??
> 
> Janis



My biggest road block - is me!!!  DH and DS are behind me, always eager to go for a walk, hike.  I do the grocery shopping - so anything that comes into the house I purchase.  I need to visualize my action plan, I need to see myself at the end of my journey, being the strong and healthy woman I deserve to be!!!   NO EXCUSES!!!!  

On my coffee cup - If you can Dream it, You can do it!!!

Janis


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

mikamah said:


> Remember, nothing tastes as good as being thin feels!!
> 
> Have a great day!!!


Excellent quote



frndshpcptn said:


> My officemate brought in a box of See's chocolates today.  Which are my favorite.  And not available anywhere near me, so I almost never get them...
> 
> I had one (a scotchmallow).  She keeps offering me more.  I need to say no!!


Well done you! I find this kinda stuff really hard-Ican resist anything except temptation BUT I AM DOING BETTER NOW THANKS TO U GUYS



buzz5985 said:


> We passed Team Mickey in posts!!!!
> 
> (You should see me when there is money involved - ruthless)
> 
> Janis


Woohoo


Welcome to all the new team members


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - Wednesday January 4, 2012 - Are there any road blocks in your journey to better health??  These road blocks could be people, events, etc.  How are you going to deal with these road blocks??
> 
> Janis



I'm with you on this one-I'm my biggest roadblock! I find it too easy to make excuses for myself-too busy to exercise/ too tired to cook etc. This year I'm determined to make it work and I find this challenge is really helping me stay focused on that.

Must say writing down what I eat has flagged up some areas of my diet that need improving big time. Hasvent managed the recommended daily fruit/veg intake yet but I'm getting closer


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

uh oh I have to make a confession

1)I have yet to take the "before Photos". Too scarey to even contemplate getting someone to take them and havent figured out hoe to do it myself without the flash going off in the mirror

2) I went to bed at 8.30pm last night because the big bag of peanuts in the kitchen was calling to me and this was the best way I could think of avoiding them

On a positive note though- I didnt cave and they (the peanuts) are hitting the bin as we speak 

Good luck to everyone on another sucessful day


----------



## donac

Good Wednesday Morning everyone. 

I only have a few minutes since I just read 2 pages that were posted since I looked last night.  Welcome to all the new people.  Welcome to the new Team Donald people who used to be on the BL challenges.  It is good to see you again. 

I am feeling better from the bout of stomache virus.  I have a feeling that the headache may be back but I have some tylenol in my desk so I think I am ready for the day.  I just had 2 pieces of toast .  I think I will pack some fruit and crackers for lunch and take it from there. 

Ds2 made it to Gambia safely.  I got an email from him yesterday.  He will be spending some time in the capital before he goes to the villages they will  be working on.  He will be working on the road between these 8 villages and also looking at solar water pumps to make it easier for the villages to get water.

Off to work.   I didn't want to work out this morning because I didn't want to exhaust myself before I left. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## my3princes

buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - Wednesday January 4, 2012 - Are there any road blocks in your journey to better health??  These road blocks could be people, events, etc.  How are you going to deal with these road blocks??
> 
> Janis



There seem to be so many hurdles this time.  Of course I am probably the biggest hurdle.  I can come up with believable excuses.  My work schedule is a hurdle and the fact that I hate my job.  The anxiety associated with everything that has gone on in our life over the last several months means lots of meds for me.  I need to figure out the balance that I seem to be missing, find a new enjoyable permanent job, figure out what I can an can't eat and figure out which exercise is going to work best for me.  

I'm off to work.  Have a great day.


----------



## VirataMama4

buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - Wednesday January 4, 2012 - Are there any road blocks in your journey to better health??  These road blocks could be people, events, etc.  How are you going to deal with these road blocks??
> 
> Janis



I have a few road blocks, but the biggest one is myself!  I always am putting Dh and kids ahead of myself and making excuses as to why I don't eat better or exercise regularly.  I need to learn how to make time for myself and stick to it.
The other big road block for this challenge is going to be our up coming move.  We're moving from MD to NoLa in March, we're driving so making good food choices and getting in exercise is going to be next to impossible.   My plan right now is that I'm going to pack healthier food for myself and I'm going to bring the Wii with me and do some Wii Fit while in the hotels...  Hopefully I will be able to keep up with that.  We will have our dog with us so I'll have to take her for little walks at every stop.  But she is a Shih Tzu/Maltese so she doesn't go for long walks before she gets tired.


----------



## jillbur

jenanderson said:


> Jill - I really feel for you.    I used to work in a really rough area but at least it was elementary school.  DH still teaches in a really challenging school.  We both have dealt with murders within the families of kids we teach, kids who are homeless, kids who have parents who are in jail and the list goes on.  Whenever we watch the news and it seems like the bad thing is in the neighborhood of our school, we pray it does not involve any of our students.  Three years ago I left the inner city.  I still teach in what we call an "inner ring" school and we deal with a lot of gang problems.  It does get hard at times.




Thanks for your story. I guess I'll keep trying and maybe we will relocate. If we do, I would love to switch from middle and high school to lower elementary. Hopefully, I don't read about or hear on the news about any former students the rest of this school year. It's so sad that they have no dreams except to be like their friends and family members who are involved in gangs, drugs, and violence.




buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - Wednesday January 4, 2012 - Are there any road blocks in your journey to better health??  These road blocks could be people, events, etc.  How are you going to deal with these road blocks??
> 
> Janis



I'm pretty sure my road block is me also. DH is so supportive, but of course I can make up the best excuses. But, this year is "No Excuses" so I better get my butt in gear!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I weighed myself this morning after tracking all my food and working out every day this week~up 0.4 pounds! Grrrrrrr...I have to get in an awesome workout at the gym tonight! Unfortunately, I feel a cold starting, so I need to kick that as well as my own butt lol. Have a great day everyone.

Jill


----------



## melmar136

VirataMama4 said:


> I have a few road blocks, but the biggest one is myself!  I always am putting Dh and kids ahead of myself and making excuses as to why I don't eat better or exercise regularly.  I need to learn how to make time for myself and stick to it.
> The other big road block for this challenge is going to be our up coming move.  We're moving from MD to NoLa in March, we're driving so making good food choices and getting in exercise is going to be next to impossible.   My plan right now is that I'm going to pack healthier food for myself and I'm going to bring the Wii with me and do some Wii Fit while in the hotels...  Hopefully I will be able to keep up with that.  We will have our dog with us so I'll have to take her for little walks at every stop.  But she is a Shih Tzu/Maltese so she doesn't go for long walks before she gets tired.



I am right there with you on the biggest roadblock being myself, and putting others before me.
I do really well, and then something happens, and I get stressed and start mindlessly eating.  And then I don't stop.
I can make so many excuses for not exercising....and as a single mom, I feel bad taking time for myself.  
This time, I think what I might do for exercise is something that will include DD....like the Wii Fit.  I am also going to buy Zumba for the Wii.
I just need to remember that I DO deserve to do this for myself!


----------



## klmrph

buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - Wednesday January 4, 2012 - Are there any road blocks in your journey to better health??  These road blocks could be people, events, etc.  How are you going to deal with these road blocks??
> 
> Janis



Like others, it's me for the most part, but it will be others that are eating around me who may encourage me to take part in their bad eating.


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

mrsxsparrow said:


> Okay I've had this vision since seeing pictures of me from the last Disneyland Half Marathon (9/2011). They were definitely sooooo not pretty. So my vision is me, running the Wine and Dine half this year, in a custom shirt. On the front, it would say "I'm an AFTER" and on the back, there would be a picture from the DL half and something like "My before  115lbs heavier, 09/2011"
> 
> Of course, I probably won't make it down 115 pounds by November. But next November is a huge probability...



Love this!  Go for it!!


----------



## JacksLilWench

buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - Wednesday January 4, 2012 - Are there any road blocks in your journey to better health??  These road blocks could be people, events, etc.  How are you going to deal with these road blocks??
> 
> Janis



My biggest roadblock is me!  I have a knack for coming up with excuses...like it's waaaay too cold right now to go for a run/walk.  Like, 28 degrees too cold.  But now is the time to say "Someone in Alaska is running outside right now, I guarantee it.  So get off your lazy excuse-finding booty and move it, sister!"  So that's exactly what I'm saying right now!  




luvpoohandcompany said:


> uh oh I have to make a confession
> 
> 1)I have yet to take the "before Photos". Too scarey to even contemplate getting someone to take them and havent figured out hoe to do it myself without the flash going off in the mirror
> 
> 2) I went to bed at 8.30pm last night because the big bag of peanuts in the kitchen was calling to me and this was the best way I could think of avoiding them
> 
> On a positive note though- I didnt cave and they (the peanuts) are hitting the bin as we speak
> 
> Good luck to everyone on another sucessful day



I haven't taken my before photos either....I can't find my camera!  As soon as I do I will be taking them though.  Don't be afraid to take them!  Be excited that this is the last time you will ever have that silhouette because it'll be smaller next time you go to take the pictures  

And whoo-hoo no peanuts!!


----------



## JacksLilWench

PS, if anyone needs a little extra motivation today (or at any point, really!) go to YouTube and search for a video called Jessica's Daily Affirmation.  It's totally safe for work (no curse words, violence, etc) and always gives me a little boost when I watch it.  Plus it's cute and funny!


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - Wednesday January 4, 2012 - Are there any road blocks in your journey to better health??  These road blocks could be people, events, etc.  How are you going to deal with these road blocks??
> 
> Janis



I think my biggest roadblock right now is affording the healthy foods.  We're on a tight one-income budget right now and I can't afford to buy seperate foods.  Everyone will have to be on board to eat the healthy foods I make!  Plus, healthy foods are expensive!  But NO EXCUSES right?  I will make it work, it'll just take more time at the grocery store finding the right things!  On another note, I just wanted to share a line that stuck with me last night from Dolvet (sp??) the trainer on Biggest Loser...He said "If you ain't moving, you ain't losing!!"  I thought that was great


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Scraggy said:


> Today is day 4 for me, and it seems to be getting easier.  Today I don't have the wild cravings like I did the first 3 days.
> I can't wait to weigh in on Friday. I hope I will lose at least 1 pound.



I agree it is getting easier too.  Today I only thought about stopping for MCD's hashbrown's briefly in the shower but then drove past mcdonalds without a thought in my mind eating my yummy mini bagel and banana.



cjdj4 said:


> I was on great eating behavior today. We went to Tijuana Flats for diner. I checked out their menu/ nutritional facts out before we went.  They have a great option on the menu called power lite, which gives you choices of soft taco, quesadillas, or burritos on a whole wheat tortilla with chicken and/ or beans along with fat free sour cream and a tiny bit of cheese. SO good!



Great job planning out your meal while eating out.  I love the fact that your going to wear your leather pants again.



pjlla said:


> Evening friends!  I am officially a "Team Donald" member!  Glad to see some familiar faces and looking forward to meeting the newbies!
> 
> It will probably take me some time to catch up with all 18 pages I've missed, but I'll try!
> 
> Nothing much to report from cold NH right now.  DD, DS, and I are all suffering from bad colds/coughs/sore throats, but hopefully they won't last long.  Anxious to get back into my exercise routine.  Between holidays, traveling, and illness, it has been far too many days since I've had a good workout!  But the eating is right back on track, now that we are post-holiday.
> 
> Off to watch the new BL!............................P



Hi Pam! Glad you are on our team.  I hope everyone is feeling better soon.



melmar136 said:


> Hi Team Donald!  I just joined, so wanted to introduce myself.  My name is Melissa, and I am turning 40 this year.  I saw a few others are as well, while I was looking through previous pages of posts!
> This is my first BL challenge on the boards.  I did one at work last year and lost 25 pounds.  However, I fell off the wagon, and over the course of 7 months, gained it all back!  So, I know I CAN do it, it's just a matter of getting motivated again, and eating right, and getting in the exercise!
> I really need someone to "report in to" for accountability, so I thought this might work!



Hi Melissa.  You CAN do it!!!!  We will help to keep you accountable.



klmrph said:


> I see myself in Negril, Jamaica for my 40th birthday (Oct 2012) under 200 lbs which means I have 63 lbs to lose by then.  It's been at least 5 years since I have been at my WW goal weight of 179.  My weight ticker has a picture of the 7 mile beach in Negril as extra motivation.  We honeymooned in Negril and I have been there several other times too.



That ticker pic looks DREAMY.



4HOLIDAYS said:


> I thought it would be easier the second time getting back into the routine of good food/ exercise but I am finding I still want to reach the cookes/candy that is around.  I'm not, but I still feel the urge too.  And mostly I feel hungrier which is how I felt last time for the first week.



The first week is usually the hardest.  Hang in there.  We are also hoping for the 40 degree weather back so it is warmer. 



mom2maggie said:


> Today was a great day!  I had a good breakfast, went to Hip Hop Hustle (love that class - burned 762 calories in 60 min!), and then when I went to lunch with my husband and the kids (to a Chinese buffet - EEEK!) I ate sensibly and stayed within a great calorie range.  I didn't emotionally eat, even after I spent NINETY minutes on the phone with AT&T (ugh!  NEVER GET UVERSE!!!) - I ate a apple and that was it.  Then I had a great dinner.  I ended up the day under my calorie range, and drank all my water.  Go me!!



Great job staying in your calorie range even with all of the days challenges.



#1hoosierfan said:


> When I was training for my half-marathon there were MANY days that the ONLY that got me out the door (and continuing) was 2 things.....
> 
> 1) my boys.....  they deserve a Mommy that is healthy
> 2)  going to Disney World to run my first half-marathon.  I would literally picture myself crossing the finish line when I wanted to quit and just walk home.



I use to do the same thing.  I knew the course in my mind so I would say ok mile 5 Im approaching MK, Mile 10 I can almost see the "ball", etc.  It would totally get me through the run.  I would also think about all the fun things and plans we had for that wkend at disney.  I think once I did the race the running didnt seem exciting to me anymore.  My next half I am training for is local so I will need to be creative and come up with something to think about while I am running.



amykathleen2005 said:


> I am excited to have just joined the team! I am 24 years old and been married for about a year and a half to my wonderful English husband (long story there with our immigration journey). We live in Ohio with our dog Molly. I, like many others here, teach 5th/6th grade full time as well as I am attending graduate school.



Welcome to our team!!!!!  I am so amazed by how many teachers we have on here.



jenanderson said:


> Here are some positive things about the day...
> 1.  I knew exercising would be a challenge today so I spent 10 minutes of one of my morning breaks walking the halls at school.  I also did the stairs for a total of 9 flights of stairs.  I then spent 20 minutes of my lunch walking.  I know that I should have done more at home tonight but I didn't and I am going to have to feel comfortable with the fact that I got 30 minutes in today.
> 
> 2.  I packed a very healthy lunch.  I had a couple of pieces of salami on an Arnold's Sandwich thin for my sandwich.  I also had a sugar free chocolate pudding, 14 almonds and a clementine.
> 
> 3.  Despite the fact that I felt like I was going to barely make it through each class...I drank all my water.  It is really hard having to go to the bathroom when there is a class full of MS kids waiting for you!
> 
> 4.  I had a healthy supper of baked chicken with baked fries (a counted out serving).



Focus on those great positives of your day and know they every day there will always be a list of what we could do better.  We are over acheivers  You did some great things yesterday on a day that was stressful and tiring.  Hopefully you can have some time over the weekend to make some plans and get yourself a little better organized.  Once you do that you will feel much more in control. 



simpilotswife said:


> Hey everyone!!  Received my team assignment today and so here I am.
> 
> I got a long way to go but at this point I will settle for fitting into the pants that fit before Christmas
> 
> BTW my name is Kimberly and I will be 53 in a week.  I lost almost 90 lbs the last time I participated on the WISH board and I'm hoping to stay that motivated this time.



Staying motivated is the hardest challenge but being here is the best place to be for help with that.  Welcome aboard



klmrph said:


> I just logged in my first day of exercise for the week.  DD5 and I turned on a music channel and danced and jogged around the house for 25 minutes.  She was my instructor and had a good time motivating mom.  We then played frisbee in the house as a cool down.



Now that is a wonderfully creative way to get exercise and be home with your family too.  Great job.



trinaweena said:


> I felt ok until the last 15 minutes when this super skinny girl came in and started running on the treadmill.  I know I shouldn't let that get to me but I can't help it.  I think i'm looking good and then I see someone who looks ten times better than me and it makes me feel bad.



oh I hate when that happens.  I usually try to use it as inspiration.  1. yep I am bigger than you but look what I am doing while carrying all the extra weight.  You (meaning skinny girl) have it easy.  2.  I will look even better than that girl someday.



mrsxsparrow said:


> Yay team! (I also don't usually use this many exclamation points, I promise. I'm usually pretty sarcastic and not really excited about anything. But whatever.)



This board brings out the best in people.  I often want to use a smiley face in my work emails now too.  Its exciting to feel healthy and to see great results.  Be proud and excited and use as many !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! as you can.



LuvBaloo said:


> Hi everybody!  I signed up yesterday, and got on today to read the thread.  My name is Shannon, I'll be 40 this year, married with 2 daughters (10 & 6).  I work full time, have started taking accounting courses again to aim for getting my CGA designation.
> I've been off the Dis for almost a year, but used to be very involved in the BL challenges, and had some successs.  This is a fresh year, and I will get back into ONE-derland.



Hi Shannon.  Welcome Back.



buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - Wednesday January 4, 2012 - Are there any road blocks in your journey to better health??  These road blocks could be people, events, etc.  How are you going to deal with these road blocks??
> 
> Janis



I was going to say my busy life is a road block but then I realized that was just an excuse and so I agree with others the real road block is myself.  No matter how busy I am there is always a way to eat healthy and get moving.



luvpoohandcompany said:


> 2) I went to bed at 8.30pm last night because the big bag of peanuts in the kitchen was calling to me and this was the best way I could think of avoiding them



I have done that before too.  Dont feel bad.



donac said:


> Ds2 made it to Gambia safely.  I got an email from him yesterday.  He will be spending some time in the capital before he goes to the villages they will  be working on.  He will be working on the road between these 8 villages and also looking at solar water pumps to make it easier for the villages to get water.



Glad to hear that dona.  I bet he will do some amazing things for the people of Gambia while he is there.  What a wonderful experience.



VirataMama4 said:


> We're moving from MD to NoLa in March, we're driving so making good food choices and getting in exercise is going to be next to impossible.   My plan right now is that I'm going to pack healthier food for myself and I'm going to bring the Wii with me and do some Wii Fit while in the hotels...  Hopefully I will be able to keep up with that.  We will have our dog with us so I'll have to take her for little walks at every stop.  But she is a Shih Tzu/Maltese so she doesn't go for long walks before she gets tired.



That sounds exciting and stressful all at once.  Will the hotels have fitness rooms you can use.  That could be another form of exercise.  

**********************************************************

the day is starting off successfully again.  I am on a roll and I hope nothing gets in my way because I am feeling good.  Drove right past mcd's today and thought about how good my healthy breakfast truly was.  I am now 4 days off of diet soda and fast food.  

Today I have another lunch meeting so I believe I am going to subway again.  Tonight is turkey kiebalsa and a salad for dinner and 30 minutes of running at the gym.  I am suppose to go to the PTA meeting tonight at Ryans school but I have decided to go to the gym instead.  I will make it a priority to get there next month.

Ok now I need to get back to work.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Isnt it funny how so many of us recognise that we are our own worst enemies when it comes to looking after ourselves!
Let 2012 be the year that we change that once and for all and be our own best friends instead

Thanks for all the supportive comments re photos and peanuts
You never know I might even pluck up the courage to take photos on friday before I weigh myself (no promises though I dont feel just as daunted as before now)


----------



## escape

Just a quick drive-by to cheer everyone on for the next week.  Remember to write down everything you eat.  It really does help to see where we can improve our diets.  If you drink it - ink it; if you bite it - write it!

I'm leaving to go on my Disney trip tomorrow and won't be back until next week.  Hopefully, I'll get a chance to login every now and then and see how everyone is doing.  I don't have time now to respond to everyone now but hope to do my share when I get back.  Just remember - we're in this together.  It's so much easier and more fun than to go it alone.  

I think the biggest road block for me is stress.  I eat when I'm stressed out, bummed out, mad, discouraged, etc.  Comfort foods are my biggest hangups.  Carrots and celery don't cut for me at times but neither does being over-weight.  However, with this medically supervised diet I'm going on (with a 16-week mandatory classes),  hopefully, I can change all this.  Any tips I learn, I'll pass on.

Hope you all have a great week ahead!  Sending pixie dust to all!


----------



## mom2maggie

Woot woot!  Zumba & Strength classes today - 120 minutes, 1364 calories burned.  Combined with my sensible lunch and breakfast, and I'm still -627 calories for the day...I guess I can totally eat dinner, huh?


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

escape said:


> If you drink it - ink it; if you bite it - write it!
> 
> :


LOVE THIS.
Heres one my friend used to say "lose the c on chips and whaddya get? HIPS



mom2maggie said:


> Woot woot!  Zumba & Strength classes today - 120 minutes, 1364 calories burned.  Combined with my sensible lunch and breakfast, and I'm still -627 calories for the day...I guess I can totally eat dinner, huh?



You can totally eat dinnerWell done you


----------



## pjlla

cclovesdis said:


> Morning Team Donald!
> 
> My name is Christina, but everyone calls me CC, like see-see. I will be co-hosting for Team Mickey and coaching Healthy Habits (HH).
> 
> I posted some hints on the main thread, and wanted to include them here:
> 
> Healthy Habits Spring 2012 Hint #1: Buy/Find, etc. yourself a notebook in a size that you find functional and ideally, that fits wherever you will have it at all times.
> 
> 
> Got it!
> 
> I bought myself a notebook today that fits in my VB mini hipster. My purse is always at my side so that was a perfect choice for me.
> 
> WISH BL Spring 2012 Healthy Habits Hint #2: Find/Buy/Borrow, etc. measuring cups and spoons.
> 
> If you have a scale, a large bowl that has its measurements on it, or anything else that you know its measurements, dig those out too.
> 
> Here is some "food for thought."
> - We have a Corelle set from the '70s. It came with coffee cups. I did an experiment and it holds exactly 1 cup at the rim. It is perfect for my morning cup of milk.
> - We have large plastic "glasses" that hold just over 16 fl. oz. They are perfect for meals. I use them as an easy way to drink 16 oz during breakfast, lunch, and dinner.
> - Look around your kitchen. Things have measurements on them more than I ever realized. Do you have any Ziploc type storage containers? All of mine have their respective measurements on the bottom of the container.
> 
> Good luck! Happy searching!
> 
> ETA: I stated that the Corelle set is from the '70s because designs change. I am not trying to imply anything.



Great ideas!  I LOVE my digital food scale.  So glad I broke down and asked for it a few years ago!  I measure nearly everything on it now (except salad dressings and drinks).  And I have a drawer full of tablespoon measures for salad dressing and the like (although I should dump some of the smaller measuring spoons.... how many 1/4 tsp. measures does one person need??).  




belledreamer said:


> Hey there fellow Donald teammates!!  Guess I'll be the first to introduce myself.
> 
> My name's Ashley, but you can call me Ash too.  I'm in my early 20's and I love to write fanfiction, do voice acting and sing covers of Disney songs as my hobbies.  I'm also a DIE-HARD Doctor Who fan! (if you couldn't tell by my icon.)
> 
> I have to admit *I* couldn't tell by your icon.  I thought maybe that was your boyfriend in the icon.  Thanks for clarifying!
> 
> I think that one of my biggest problems when I try to lose weight is that I don't set a motivation for myself to keep with it.  So I actually have two special goals in mind for myself in doing this challenge; one that I hope to accomplish by the end of this challenge and a more long term goal.
> 
> (1) My grandmother was killed in a car accident about 4 months ago and I was given one of her rings to keep for myself.  Unfortunately, it doesn't quite fit on my ring finger due to my weight gain and it can't be re-sized. So I hope to lose enough to wear it on my ring finger by the end of this challenge in memory of her.
> 
> (2) I like to cosplay and dress up as different characters for a convention in my hometown.  I have a Cinderella dress that my mother made for me 2 years ago that no longer fits.  So I'm hoping that by time the convention comes this September that I'll be able to fit into my dress again and go as Cinderella.  Glass slippers and all.
> 
> (I'll totally post pictures if I can reach my goal!)
> 
> I'm usually online every day so I look forward to getting to know all of you!
> 
> GO Team Donald!!



Nice to meet you Ash!  And BTW, it isn't "IF" you can reach goal.... it is "WHEN"!!  

Great goals!



shellbelle76 said:


> Hi Team Donald!! I am so excited to be part of this challenge! Very much looking forward to encouraging and being encouraged in the coming months.
> 
> And many thanks to CC for running the thread! I have my little notebook & my measuring cups ready to go!!



Glad to have you along!  Nice to meet you!



my3princes said:


> Hello Team Donald.
> 
> I'm Deb and I can't remember what number challenge this is for me.  In any event I'd like to lose 20 lbs.  I had it gone a few years ago, but it has snuck up on me again and since we have a Huge vacation planned for this summer I am more determined than ever to lose it again.
> 
> I'm 42, married to my high school sweetheart (20 years in July) and mother to 3 amazing boys.  Nick is 16, Hunter is 14 and Colby is 9.
> 
> 
> If coaches are needed I'd be happy to take a week, let me know what's open.



Hello friend! Hope you are staying warm this week!



mackeysmom said:


> Hi Team Donald -
> 
> I am Laura, 42 from New York.
> 
> This will be my third challenge.  I lost 21  pounds during January, February and March of 2011 and then hit a wall.  I've been gaining and losing the same 5 pounds for the last nine months.
> 
> My goal for this challenge is to finally get under 200 pounds - I'm 10 - 15 pounds away from that goal.
> 
> I purchased an elipitical machine last month and hope to incorporate that into my fitness routine - right now I am walking 3 - 3 1/2 miles a day (6 days a week).  Every now and then I do my BL Boot Camp DVD, but haven't been consistent with that.
> 
> As always, looking forward to the support/ideas that I get from these challenges.
> 
> - Laura



Hi Laura!  How are you enjoying the new elliptical???



jenanderson said:


> Hello to all my Team Donald Teammates!
> 
> My name is Jen.  I did my first WISH challenge exactly 2 years ago.  I started at 198 pounds, totally out of shape, needing insulin and just living a generally unhappy and unhealthy sort of existence.  I got started with the challenge because of a dear friend who asked me to run the Princess 1/2 marathon with her.  I started the challenge, started WW and started working out.  The C25K program was what got me going and I learned to have a love/hate relationship with running.  After 1 year and tons of hard work, I had lost 48 pounds and felt I was finally living a healthy life.  When I hit that point, I kind of lost focus and got lazy.  Since I was still running an insane amount of miles each week, the bad eating did not catch up to me right away.  It took 6 months of random exercising and bad eating but suddenly I had gained back 20 pounds.  I tried to pretend it did not bother me and I tried to pretend that if I just kept on that way (eating what I wanted) it was okay with me...that I was done working hard.
> 
> Here is the reality....I am not done.  I am not quitting.  I know that I can lose those 20 pounds again and that I might even lose a few more.  I know that I want to feel strong and healthy again - I liked that feeling and I really do not like feeling like I have lost control.  I am ready to figure out how to make my crazy busy life mesh with my strong and healthy life.
> 
> The basic details:  I am married to DH (my running partner) and we have 2 kids (DD-15, DS-11).  I teach a class called iPad U at a middle school (every student at my school has an iPad issued to them for 24/7 use). Both kids are crazy with a million activities.  As you will be able to tell from this post and all my others....I tend to "chat" on and on.  I would love to one day write a book and put my ramblings to good use!
> 
> I am really looking forward to getting to know everyone on the team and watch us all have a successful challenge!
> ~Jen



Hi Jen!  Glad you found your way back to us!  Any chance you could offer  and online version of Ipad U???  I got one for Christmas and while I LOVE it, it is turning out to be a really expensive way to play solitaire and Boggle!



mackeysmom said:


> Kitty Mommies for the win!!!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your grandmother  - getting her special ring to fit is a great goal and I'll be here rooting you on.
> 
> - Laura



Count me in as another Kitty Mommy!!



donac said:


> Good Friday morning.  I didn't know the thread was up or I would have been here last night.
> 
> My name is Dona.  I can't remember how many challenges I have been involved in.  Some have been successful but even if I didn't lose any it helped me not to gain.
> 
> I am a 56 year old women (will turn 57 right after the challenge.)    I am math teacher ( I teach Advance Placement Calculus) for 34 years.  I have been married to my college sweetheart for 33 years.  We have two sons.
> 
> I really am motivated this challenge.  May 11 Ds2 graduates from college June 1 my nephew gets married and Aug 19th we all check in with my sister's family into BLT  for maybe 5 days.  I want to look good for this vacation.
> 
> I am usually on first thing in the morning before I leave for school at 6:10.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Happy New Year Dona! You have so much coming up this year!  I know you have mentioned it all before.  Are you getting excited about BLT??  



mikamah said:


> Good morning everyone!!  I'm Kathy and excited to be a part of Team Donald.  Thank you Janis for being our hostess and the hostess of the challenge, and thank you CC for hosting Healthy Habits and Team Mickey.
> 
> I have done multiple bl challenges since after my ds's 1st disney trip 5 years ago.  I've lost on some, maintained on many, and gained on some.  My all time high was 229, and right now I'm at 213, but have gone up and down with the ups and downs of life.  I credit these challenges with preventing me from regaining everything and more, which I had done in the past.  The support here is incredible, not just for weight loss and healthy living, but for anything that might be going on in your life that can affect your healthy living.  I feel so blessed to have found this wonderful group, and am looking forward to catching up with some old friends and getting to know some new ones.
> 
> Good luck everyone!!



Hello my friend!  So glad that we are teammates!  How's Poko doing?



belledreamer said:


> Hey everybody!  Just popping in this morning to say hi!
> 
> Been doing really good on my diet for this week and was pleased to see this morning that I've lost 2 pounds!  I used to not be excited for a 2 lbs loss, but I've been trying to stay positive and keep in mind that every pound lost is one step closer to my goal.
> 
> The weather's really nice today, so I'm planning to go walking in the strip mall for a while later.  Nothing like combining exercise with shopping! And maybe a Subway sandwich.



Nice job on the 2 pounds!  What is your sandwich of choice at Subway?  



SettinSail said:


> Hello Team Donald
> 
> My name is Shawn and this is my 5th BL challenge in a row.  I've lost on each challenge, although the past 2 challenges it was not much.  I am looking forward to getting re-committed and being more consistent on this new challenge.  And, looking forward to going through this with all of you.
> 
> A little about me, I am 50 years old, married for over 17 years with one son who is almost 15.  I work part-time, well 30 hours a week so almost full-time for the Home Office of an Insurance Company.  I am not following any set eating or exercise plan and hence I have lost weight very slowly.  I started on this journey February 2010 and have lost 32 pounds so far.  If I can lose 11 more pounds, I will fall into the "overweight" category rather than "obese".   I would love to reach that goal during this challenge.
> 
> Looking forward to "meeting" all of you and getting down to work
> 
> Shawn



Hey there Shawn!  So glad you are back here with us!  Is it really your 5th challenge?  WOW!  I need to look back and see what number it is for me too!



jillbur said:


> Hello Team Donald!!
> 
> I am Jill and this is my second BL challenge. The first was the fall challenge and it really helped me stay focused. I am hoping to do well during this challenge and lose about 10 pounds. I found that finding the fall BL thread was the motivation I needed. I felt so much support and strength through everyone involved. I am looking forward to a new challenge, talking to former and new BL participants, and dropping some pounds!
> 
> I am 35 years old, married, and have 2 boys (8 and 5). I am a History and special ed teacher at an alternative school (5th-12th grade). DH works full time weekend midnights in the ER at our local hospital and goes to school FT during the week. Our schedule gets crazy sometimes. I enjoy running a lot and need to get back to it more often (and hopefully the weather will cooperate).
> 
> I am looking forward to chatting with all of you!
> 
> Go Team Donald!!
> 
> Jill



I'm always so impressed by you Jill.  Such a busy life, stressful job, and DH who is so busy!  I'm sure that the running makes for some good "me" time!



JacksLilWench said:


> Hi everyone!!  My name is Kaiti, and this is my third BL Challenge.  I did great on the first one, then not so well on the second one...so I'm hoping third time is the charm
> 
> My resolution/goal for the year is to participate in the Tower Of Terror 10-mi. race in September.  If I start now, I believe I will have plenty of time to train.  I started today by telling everyone at work what I'm doing...so there's no backing down now!  I'm going to go soon to get fitted for a pair of good shoes for running.  Training starts Monday!!!



Hey!  Glad you are back here with us!!



			
				MaryPoppins;43580881 said:
			
		

> Hi Team Donald! Everyone can call me Fran.
> 
> This is my first Big Loser here on the DIS Boards.
> 
> I need to lose 20 pounds. (30 would be wonderful ... but I would like to set my goals realistic)  I am 45, married and have 3 boys.  Between work (I am a teacher ... like a lot of Team Donald members) and my boys, I get very busy.  However, I am making myself a priority by exercising and dieting for this new year.
> 
> Excited to be a part of the team! Go team Donald!



Nice to meet you Fran!  How old are your boys?  Lots of moms to boys here and we get chatting about our boys, both big and little and in-between!  Glad you are making YOURSELF a priority this year!



akhaloha said:


> Hi Team Donald!
> 
> My name is Kristina and I live in Hawaii on the island of Oahu. We moved here 8 years ago from California.  Im 43, have been married for 18 years and we have a beautiful daughter who is 13.
> 
> This will be my second BL challenge.  I didnt do so well on the first one and I am really motivated to be successful on this round.  We are going to Disney in July and I want to be able to walk the parks without feeling breathless and exhausted.  It would also be nice to be able to walk around the pool in a bathing suit without feeling awful about myself.
> 
> I used to think that if I couldnt be perfect  why bother.  Now I just want to be healthy and feel good.  Besides, there is no such thing as perfect  right?  Ever since I turned 40 the weight sticks to me like gluesuperglue.  I end up getting discouraged very easily.  I am hoping this challenge will help to keep me motivated.
> 
> Janis, thank you for hosting our team!  CC, thanks for hosting Healthy Habits again!  They really help keep me in check.
> 
> Kristina



Glad you are back with us Kristina!  When we are sick and tired of the cold and snow come mid-February, can you post some pictures of your island to warm us up??

Not sure how much you want to lose, but you could easily lose 30-40 by July and be feeling like a new person!  I totally understand about the weight sticking like glue..... and it is like BOOMERANG pounds lately.... I lose them and they just keep popping back on!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi Team Donald.
> 
> Last spring i was on Team Mickey so I am feeling a bit like a trader.
> 
> I am very excited to start this new challenge and the new year.  This is challenge number 7 or something around there.  I have made some amazing friends through these challenges and I think overall it has kept me from being more overweight than I am right now.
> 
> My name is Lindsay, I am 3wks shy of 33, Married for 8yrs, 2 sons ages 7 and 4.  I work full time as a practice manager for a pediatricians office that I have worked out since I was 17.  I love my family, I love my job, now I just need to love my body enough to take care of it better.
> 
> When I started out I had such a great motivation because I had signed up to run my first half marathon.  I lost 35lbs and ran the disney princess half marathon in 2011.  I felt great and was looking forward to returning after the race and loosing the last 25lbs that i had gained since having kids.  Well instead I left life once again get in the way and fell into old bad eating habits.  I gained all the weight back except a few lbs.
> 
> So ultimate goal is to loose 55lbs.  I have a local half marathon I want to do at the end of april so along with weight loss I need to get back into running again.  I am so happy to be on your team and to offer and receive great support to help myself and us all in our journey to a better us.



Glad to see you again!  The half marathon in April should be a great motivator!  




mrsxsparrow said:


> Hey everyone! I'm Nicole and I'm excited to be part of Team Donald for my first ever BL Challenge.
> 
> I'm 23 years old and need to lose about 100 pounds. I've been heavy all my life; I lost 50 pounds in sixth grade with Weight Watchers, but got really heavy again once I started college. Now I'm ready to get back in shape.
> 
> I started WW a few weeks ago and have done some personal training sessions at the gym. So far, I'm down seven pounds.
> 
> I've done 4 Disney half marathons so far (the Disneyland half in 2009, 2010, and 2011 and the Disney World half in 2011) but have never been able to keep up with my training. As a result, I've always finished just outside the official 3:30 time limit! This year I'm doing the first leg of the Chip & Dale Marathon Relay and the Tinkerbell Half, and plan on doing the Wine and Dine half, so my goal is to finally finish one in the time limit!
> 
> I'm also going on my first cruise in July (Disney of course) and will hopefully be moving to Orlando to do the WDW College Program in the fall, so I'm pretty motivated to lose this weight!
> 
> Yay Team Donald!



Hi Nicole!  Welcome to the BL challenge!  You are here with a great group of ladies. And I'm sure with all of the Disney marathon experiences you have, you will have plenty in common with several of them.  One of "our" girls is starting the college program this month (Gretchen) so I'm sure she will have plenty of advise to give.  She has a blog about her experiences through the interview process, etc. that you should check out!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Hi Everyone-so glad to join the team





luvpoohandcompany said:


> Have decided I'd better get off this computer and go for a swim to shake the "I'm going to be healthy from tomorrow so I'd better eat all the junk/treats today mentality".
> 
> Anyone else suffer from this!



Glad to meet you!  It is  hard to shake that mentality.  I lived for YEARS with the thoughts of what I would eat when I was "done" with my diet.  It wasn't until I started really considering this a LIFELONG journey, rather than a "diet" with a stopping and starting date that it really clicked for me. 



donac said:


> Good Saturday morning everyone
> 
> Jen I guess luvpoohandcompany will beat us inthe morning since she is 5 or 6 hours ahead of us.
> 
> Quiet day planned today.  I do need to get out to Staples to buy a new calendar and a new SD card for my camera.  I may pick up one for my ds2's new camera.  I may go grocery shopping but really don't feel like it. I also have to finish a pair of socks that I have been knitting. I want to give them to a friend on Tuesday for her birthday.
> 
> When we got him his new camera for Christmas he started wondering how long it will keep the charge.  we went on line Monday and ordered him 2 new batteries so he doesn't have to worry about charging when he is in Gambia (they will be tent camping).  They finally got shipped on Wed from Anaheim.  We started to worry that he would not get them and most of the replacement batteries here are much more expensive.  We were in shock when they got here on Thursday.  He still has to pack and Monday I drive him to school where he will leave.
> 
> Tomorrow I have church in the morning and then I am doing an online  mystery quilt.  I have cut the fabric and the first set of directions go up tomorrow morning at 10 or 11.
> 
> I am getting excited about this challenge.   I am  starting to write down my food plan and my exercise plan.  I am hoping to make this the best challenge yet.
> 
> Off to get somethings done.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



How did the mystery quilt turn out??  And YUP.... best challenge yet!!



wickey's friend said:


> Hi, everybody!  I'm Pat, and I'm excited to get started on the challenge again!
> 
> I lost 24 lbs in 2011 in part from the accountability of the Friday weigh-ins. I have about 20 more I want to lose, so here I am!
> 
> I don't post much, but I'll be cheering for everyone along the way!



Hi Pat!  Woohoo on the 24 pounds gone!



cclovesdis said:


> BL Spring 2012 Healthy Habits Hint #3: Find/buy, borrow, etc. enough water bottles, glasses, etc. to toal 64 oz. Fill them with water.



I use my 1 ltr. Sodastream bottles.  I average 2-3 per day.



#1hoosierfan said:


> Hello Team Donald!
> 
> Add another  to the group!
> 
> My name is Michelle, and I am 39 years old. I have been married for almost 6 years, and we have two boys.... almost 5 and 2 and a half.  This is my 13th year of teaching.... I teach 3rd grade.
> 
> I never had trouble with my weight until I went on massive amounts of fertility drugs during my first marriage in my mid-late twenties.  They didn't work, and then the depression coupled with that and my subsequent divorce caused me to pack on some unwanted pounds.
> 
> I have lost up to 20 pounds before, but then I get lazy.  The only thing that has worked for me is counting calories and JOURNALING! This time last year I made the commitment to run the 2011 Disney Wine and Dine half-marathon.  I finished it doing a combination of walk/run.  I usually don't weigh myself, but I went down almost 2 pants sizes.  That was without dieting at all.  I will be honest and say that the last time I ran was crossing the finish line in Epcot the first week of October. I didn't find a LOVE for running that so many people do.
> 
> One thing that I HAVE learned about myself is that I am VERY goal oriented.  I have to some kind of goal to work towards to motivate myself.  I think that this challenge will help me with that.  I am also turning 40 in August, and I have sneaky suspision that my dad and dh are planning a really big "surprise" party for me.  I want to look great for that!..... Vain, I know, but whatever works, right??????
> 
> P90X arrived in my mailbox yesterday, so I will starting that either tomorrow or Monday.
> 
> I am chatty (can you tell???) so I look forward to sharing lots with you and getting to each of you better!
> 
> Have a FABULOUS New Year's Eve.  We are going out with friends for a nice steak dinner with some yummy wine.  The diet starts tomorrow!



Journaling my food has been a HUGE part of my success in the past few years.  Glad you are embracing the practice!

Not vain.... just SMART to want the weight GONE before you hit 40!!



JacksLilWench said:


> Whoo!!  I love how motivated everyone is on here!  It's so refreshing to see all the awesome support for everyone.
> 
> One little thing I do for a little boost of motivation is the write a quote with a dry erase marker on my vanity mirror.  My latest one is a comment from a friend on my status one day on Facebook.  I posted that I was thinking of some good resolutions and I thought I had a pretty good one, and my friend Lou posted,
> 
> "Don't think, just do it."
> 
> It hit me- if all I do is sit around thinking about it, I'll never do it!  So I'm just gonna do it!!
> 
> I can't wait to get started tomorrow- so I'm starting today!!! I'm so excited to be getting started with all you ladies!!! (And guys, if there are any!)
> 
> PS, if you want to add me on Facebook, my name is Kaiti Courts.  My picture is me with Tigger



Yup.... just DO IT!  (Sounds like a Nike ad!)



jenanderson said:


> Alright - 3.3 miles done for today!  It was not all pretty but I did it and I felt good in the end.
> 
> I tried out my new running clothes that I want to wear to my race tomorrow.  I love the new BRIGHT yellow hoodie I bought yesterday.  I painted my fingernails to match.  I would love to find a few bright accessories in my winter wear to add to the outfit but we will see.  The only thing is that we are under a winter weather warning tonight and the weather tomorrow could be a real pain.  We are expecting rain, 2-5 inches of snow and then winds of 50 mph!    We will still go and run but I might not be too concerned about how I look.
> 
> I am now going to go pick up my race gear and packet for tomorrow's run.  This afternoon we will clean up a bit, prepare for a nice dinner and I will work on grades for a bit.  Tonight will be a nice grilled chicken dinner and then games with the kids!
> 
> Enjoy the day everyone!



I'm sure that I will see a report from you as I move along on this thread, but I hope that the race went well.



Rose&Mike said:


> Ok, to introduce myself. I am a little chatty, so for those who have heard this all before, please feel free to skip.
> 
> I am Rose, 44, mom to a 20yo college student, married for a lonnnnng time.
> 
> I have been overweight since maybe my late 20s, BUT I have thought that I was fat my entire life--can you say Mommy issues? Anyhow, this time I think I have really figured this all out. And the voices in my head telling me I am still too fat and not good enough are quiet most of the time.
> 
> I joined the BL challenges in Jan of 2010 and have lost ~50 pounds. I went to maintain in September of 2010 when I lost 40 and have slowly taken off a bit more. I am back to being a Loser again this challenge with a goal of 10 pounds--which would put me at a 135--this is what I weighed in college when I thought I was fat....Anyhow, if I don't lose, I am ok with that, because I am at a good place and feel pretty healthy.
> 
> My exercise of choice is running, though I have been fighting injuries for much of 2011. I also was diagnosed with gluten intolerance in February of 2011--not officially celiac disease, but I will not go back on gluten again to have more tests done, so I like to say I "unofficially" have c-d. I feel like I wasted a decade of my life feeling sick from this nasty food issue, and am so happy that I finally figured out what was going on.
> 
> Here is a before and after pic that I posted on the holiday thread. I don't even recognize myself anymore. I feel like the real me is missing from that picture. The first pic is from ~2005. The second one from this month.



Hello my friend Rose!  I saw the pictures over on the holiday thread, but I don't think that I commented.  I LOVE that newer picture of you with DS.  And I love that you shared that "long locks" picture of DS.  My DS finally got a haircut between Christmas and New Year's, since we were having a family photo done on 12/30.  He mostly did it to please my parents.  I'm okay with his long-ish hair (as long as I can see his eyes, which I haven't been able to lately), but DH hates it.  To his credit, he doesn't say much about it.  

The "real" you is here now.... living life gluten-free and meat-free and staying active, even if you can't run sometimes.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> We cleaned out some closets today and organized for the winter.  I got rid of all the junk we accumulated over the holiday too.  Tomorrow morning I will go grocery shopping to stock up on good items.  I got all my HH hint items ready to go too.  So excited for 2012!!!!!!
> 
> Tonight we are going to the peep drop and fireworks.  Our city is the home of just born candy aka the Peep maker.  They have a huge lighted peep that comes down just like the NYC ball.  They do a 515 drop for the families with young ones and then they do it all again at midnight.  It should be fun.
> 
> We are going to my inlaws tonight and hanging out there to bring in the new year.
> 
> Everyone have a safe and wonderful New Year's Eve.  Talk to you next year.



Peep drop sounds absolutely adorable!  Are they Christmas peeps or leftover Easter peeps??



buzz5985 said:


> Welcome to The WIN! Challenge (Whittle Inches Now!)
> ________________________________________
> ___



I STRONGLY encourage all of you newbies to take your measurements!  It is a GREAT way to measure progress even if the scale isn't moving in the right direction.  I never did it and I sure wish that I had!!

THanks for hosting our WIN challenge!



cclovesdis said:


> Welcome to Healthy Habits!
> 
> My name is CC (like see-see), which is short for Christina. This is my 4th time coaching Healthy Habits (HH) and I absolutely love it!  I would like to give a shout out to donac and jenanderson who showed me the ropes coaching previous challenges.
> 
> For the WISH Biggest Loser Spring 2012 Challenge, I am revamping (again) Healthy Habits. *Each week will have a theme, and each theme will have to do with an attraction at Walt Disney World.* (I have never been to DL.) I will be using various components of the attraction to determine each weeks daily habits and the 2 mini-challenges.
> 
> *Every week you will have 4 Habits to do each day. There will also be 2 Mini-Challenges.* These will be something like Exercise for 45 minutes simultaneously once during the week. The Habits will be things that are essential for good Health. One might be Drink 6 8 oz. glasses of water per day. I will be very clear about which 4 are for all 7 days and which 2 are the Mini-Challenges.
> 
> The Healthy Habits week is the same as for weigh-ins. A new week begins on Friday and ends on Thursday. At the end of each week, total your points and PM (private message) me them. Please list your team name and your total points in the subject of your PM. In the body of your PM, please separate each Habit and mini-challenge. Here is an example.
> 
> Subject: Team Mickey 28/30
> 
> Body:
> 
> Habit #1: 7/7 days
> Habit #2: 6/7 days
> Habit #3: 7/7 days
> Habit #4: 7/7 days
> Mini-Challenge #1: Completed
> Mini-Challenge #2: Not Completed
> 
> This will allow me to recognize participants who earned 7/7 for 1 or more Habits. It also gives me feedback for future weeks.
> 
> Please PM me your points by Tuesday at 5 PM Eastern Time. I will post the results as soon as possible after that.
> 
> The results will be different for this challenge because we have 2 teams. There will be a team and an individual component. Heres how it will work:
> - The team with the most participants wins for the week.
> - The individual(s) with the most points on each team will be recognized in the results.
> - Everyone who earns 7/7 for 1 or more of the Habits will be recognized in the results.
> 
> On random weeks, I will be drawing a name to receive a prize. Everyone who participates on the team with the most participants will be entered into the hat for a chance at the prize. You will have to PM me your address. If you would prefer not to be entered into the hat, please let me know. You will still be considered a participant for the team! I have bought many of the prizes already and I think they are great!
> 
> It is optional to participate, but I know I do so much better when I participate.
> 
> 
> 
> Healthy Habits Week 1: Fantasyland
> 
> As Im sure most of you know, Fantasyland in the Magic Kingdom at WDW has many different attractions, including the Carousel, Dumbo, its a small world, Mad Tea Party, The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh, Mickeys PhilharMagic, Peter Pans Flight, and Snow Whites Scary Adventures. The beautiful artistic work in Peter Pans Flight amazes me, especially as it is an older attraction. Mickeys PhilharMagic brings me back to my childhood days of watching the Disney channel while my father was awake and getting ready for work while my mom was still sleeping. The incorporation of the senses in The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh makes for a relaxing attraction.
> 
> This week, the attractions of Fantasyland come to life as we incorporate them into our healthier lifestyle.
> 
> This weeks 4 Habits are:
> 
> 1. Have you ever noticed how much walking is involved in moving around Fantasyland? To help you move quickly, you need to be hydrated. *This week, your habit is to drink a total of 64 oz. of water during the day.* You can count up to 8 oz. of tea or coffee toward your total for the day.
> 
> 2. When I go on a carousel more than once, I have to use a different horse the second time. I tend to be very detail-oriented and obsessed with record-keeping, so my journal would come out and Id write down which horses I ridden on so far. This same time of record-keeping is very helpful for weight loss. *This week, write down everything you eat as well as the portion size.* (Example: ½ cup of plain uncooked oatmeal, cooked in ½ cup of nonfat milk, with 1 tablespoon of walnuts and 1 teaspoon of brown sugar)
> 
> 3. The 7 Dwarfs are very active working in the mine. *This week, your habit is to exercise for a total of 20 minutes each day.* Think of exercise as an Adventure.
> 
> 4. In the spirit of the relaxing day featured in The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh, *spend time relaxing each day*. You get to decide how much time you want to take.
> 
> Mini-Challenges
> 
> 1. its a small world: Think of your heritage. Do you have a favorite ethnic recipe? *Your challenge is to make 1 (or more) change to it to make it healthier.* The food could be from your heritage or not.
> (Hint: An easy one depending on how you already make them is tacos.)
> 
> 2. Peter Pans Flight: You are on a journey to healthier you whether you are losing or maintaining weight. It doesnt happen overnight like your trip to Neverland, but it may happen more quickly if you have a specific goal. Ive also heard that it is best to have a few goals at a time. *Write down up to 3 goals you have for the No Excuses Challenge.*
> 
> *Note: This week is from Sunday, 1/1 to Thursday, 1/5 so there are only 5 days this week. The total possible points one can earn is 22.*
> 
> Please feel free to PM me with any questions or ask on the thread!



This is SUPER!!  Did you see the article in this week's All Ears newsletter?  It was all about PROGRESS and the changes being made in Fantasyland.  It ties in nicely with the PROGRESS we are all hoping to make in regards to weight loss and healthy lifestyles and of course, your HH for this week!!

I know I don't send in my points to you (although I really should), I read and try to participate at least to some degree every week with your HH ideas, hints, etc.  Thanks for doing this for us!


******Read through page 3.... lots left to read!............P


----------



## pjlla

buzz5985 said:


> Welcome to Team Donald!!!  We are going to rock this challenge!!!
> 
> I am Janis and I will be your coach this first week.
> 
> Our challenge officially starts on January 1.
> 
> 1. PM your beginning weight to dvccruiser76.
> 
> 2. PM your beginning WIN! numbers to me - buzz5985 (if you are doing WIN!)
> 
> 3. I encourage everyone to take part in HH.  It's fun earning those points, and the challenge keeps you on track.
> 
> 4.  Take some pictures of yourself - a front view and a side view.  You will be surprised even what a small change makes in your spirit, your shape, complexion, the list goes on and on.
> 
> I am a night owl - when I was a cub scout leader the boys referred to me as being nocturnal, so I will post the QOTD for each day the night before.
> 
> I notice many of you have already been doing so -
> 
> QOTD - Saturday December 31, 2011
> 
> Please introduce yourself.



I'm afraid I slacked on so many items on that list. But I do have a good "before" picture handy!!

Better late than never introduction.... I'll try to be brief!

My name is Pamela.  I am 47 years old (that is a TOUGH number to say!).  I started this HEALTHY LIFESTYLE journey on 1/2/2008 and haven't looked back yet!  At my best (this past spring) I had lost exactly 90 pounds.  Currently I am a few pounds up from that number, but I'm going to change that asap!

I've never officially considered myself to be in maintenance mode because I've had an elusive number as my goal.  But after struggling to hit that number and then hitting it for just a single day, I've decided that my goal is too low and I will be changing it back up a few pounds, which is where I had pretty much maintained for over a year.  

I am married for nearly 20 years, have a 16 1/2 year old DD and a nearly 14 year old DS.  I work semi-part-time as a substitute teacher, but I mostly consider myself a lucky SAHM.  

I exercise because I know it is important to my weight loss/maintenance and my health, not because I love it.  I tried running several times over the past few years and eventually got to the point in the summer of 2010 where I was running 5-6 miles a day 3-4 x per week.  But I HATED it.  I loved the empowering feeling it gave me and the bragging rights.  But I didn't enjoy it, so I gave myself permission to stop.  Now I only run when I WANT to run.... not because it is on a "schedule".  I do walk/run/hill/sprint intervals on the TM most days and do free weights and some circuit training other days.... sometimes at the Y, sometimes at home.   Consistent exercise tends to be the one thing that I struggle with.

I lost my weight doing WW at home.  I had paid them enough money over the years and I had learned enough that I was able to do it without giving them another dime. While I don't agree with everything they teach, I do think that the program is a good one and would love to work for WW someday.  My support system came from folks here on the WISH board and the many friends I have made on these BL challenges.

I'll post before and after pictures later if I have time.



buzz5985 said:


> HELLO fellow team mates.  My name is Janis and I live with my DH of almost 27 years, and my DS 15.  This is my fourth BL challenge, my second as a hostess.  I lost 25 pounds last year, a drop in the bucket for me - but down is down.
> 
> I look forward to chatting with you all.



Janis... thanks for all you do as our hostess!



pigletgirl said:


> Hello!
> 
> My name is Emily and I recently got married this past April. Since then I've been steadly putting on the pounds and now I am 23 lbs heavier since the wedding!
> 
> I tried earlier this year with a diet, but failed after a month. I cannot wait to get to know everyone as we all embark on this weight loss journey together.



Congrats to our resident newlywed!  Nice to meet you Emily!



dvccruiser76 said:


> Hello Team Donald
> 
> I am on Team Donald this time around, and I will be the weight keeper for both teams
> 
> Please PM me your starting weight tomorrow, or whenever you are ready to join us. The first set of results will begin next weekend.
> 
> Weekly weigh-ins will be due each Friday and can be sent to me anytime from Friday until Monday night 7 PM EST.
> 
> I will try my best to post results on Monday nights again. I have tax season right around the corner, which may be a little hectic but I will still try my best.
> 
> If you have a goal that you would like me to track, please PM that to me as well, and if you ever need to adjust it you can just let me know.
> 
> Also, please put Team Donald or Team Mickey somewhere in your PM each week, so I can find you easily.
> 
> 
> Best luck to everyone and let's see which team (Mickey or Donald) is going to dominate week 1
> 
> Happy New Year's
> 
> Sue,



Sue... thanks for being our Weightkeeper!  Such an important job and one that would definitely challenge a math-idiot such as myself!



dvccruiser76 said:


> Hello Team Donald!
> 
> My name is Sue, I'm 35 years old and I'll be part of your team for this challenge. Let's see, this is my 5th challenge I believe and also my 2nd time around as Weight Keeper.
> 
> I live in Danvers with my DH of 7 years and my DS (Dylan) who will be 2 1/2 on Tuesday. My how time flies.
> 
> I'm joining as a loser once again, but would like to get to the maintain level. I made it there by the end of the spring challenge last year, but then slacked a bit so here I am again.
> 
> DH and I joined a gym at the end of October, so I'm hopeful that it'll help me throughout this challenge and tax season. I also have vacation at the end of May, so it's a good goal to keep in sight.
> 
> Hope everyone has a safe, happy, and healthy New Year's Eve



Why didn't I realize you were in Danvers?  You could have met up with Kathy and me for coffee a few weeks ago!  Next time I'm going to be around that area, I'll let you know!



lisah0711 said:


> Happy New Year to all you Donalds!



Hey Lisa!  I'm guessing you're a "Mickey" since I haven't seen you on here yet!  Miss you!



momofdjc said:


> Happy New Year Donalds!
> 
> I'm Reenie.  I've been married to my DH 17 years and have 3 kids, DS 15, DD 13, and DS 7.  We live in the Chicago suburbs.  I'm going to try to post more during this challenge.  Hopefully this time I can lose more than a couple of pounds.
> 
> I'd like to get back to running.  I've tried C25K twice and had to stop due to injuries.  This past summer I got to week 7 before I had a calf strain and then a "bone injury" (they originally thought it was a stress fracture).



Reenie....sorry about the injuries!  Hopefully they will be healed and you will be ready to run soon!  Have you tried any other lower impact exercises??



klmrph said:


> Hello All, my name is Kristy.  I have been married to my DH for 6.5 years and we have 2 girls together age 5 and 1.  I also have a dd from my first marriage who is in her second year in college.  I am a retail pharmacist for Meijer and work full time.
> 
> I turn the big 40 this year and really want to get healthy all around.  I have to do it for my little girls.  I want to be around to see them grow up.  We are going to WDW in February and staying at POR with free dining.  I am going to surprise dd5 right before we go.  My mom is going with us instead of DH, he isn't into Disney much.
> 
> My biggest challenge is exercise.  I have never done well with it.  I do have the Zumba DVDs and will give it a try and I want to get a tread mill or elliptical for the house.  I am going to look into possibly joining a gym to help me decide which piece of equipment to invest in for the house.  My DH is ready to get healthy also.
> 
> I just took my measurements and I am going to take some fat pictures too This is my first BL challenge on the boards, but I am not new to weight loss.  I have been overweight for most of my life.



Kristy....another 40th birthday girl for this year!  I say we have a BIG birthday party at Disney!!  Welcome aboard!



StephMK said:


> Hi Donald teammates!!  I have read all 4 pages and love the enthusiasm!!
> 
> I'm Stephanie, 41, married for 13 yrs, mom of 3 - DD17, DD11, & DS9. I have wanted to lose a few pounds for years and the amount of pounds I want to lose keeps creeping up! I have decided that I have to make it a priority or it'll never happen. 30 pounds would put me at my ideal weight but I'm aiming for 20 to be realistic about what I think I can keep off. We'll see! DD graduates at the end of May and my bday is just around the end of the challenge so great timing to meet some goals!
> 
> We joined the Y in August and I am the only family member who has not really used it at all & I want to change that. DS is there every Thursday for class so I really have no excuse not to work out while he's there anyway. DD takes dance on Tuesdays that is just past the Y, no excuse that night either! I used to do WW and will probably follow the old points system along the way.
> 
> I teach 3rd grade and really need to eat/work out for more energy in addition to wanting to look better. DH lost about 35 lbs a few years ago by working out during lunch at his office gym. He looks great & I would like to look/feel great too.
> 
> I have a set of WW cups/spoons that my mom gave me a few years back & DH gave me a 24 oz Tervis tumbler for Christmas so I have my supplies ready to go!
> 
> I like to individually reply to everyone and I apologize for not doing that tonight!
> 
> To the PP w/the ring - my wedding band doesn't fit and I refuse to get it resized. One of my goals is to get it to fit again too.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone!



Stephanie.... any time you want to chat about WW, let me know!  

BTW.... I stubbornly refused to get my ring resized too.... but I finally broke down and did it.... and then lost all of the weight and promptly had it sized down again two years later!  Maybe that was lucky for me??




belledreamer said:


> So I actually introduced myself earlier in the thread, but since the QOTD - Saturday December 31, 2011 is 'Please introduce yourself' I'll do it again!
> 
> Hi everyone!  I'm Ashley (or Ash if you prefer) and I'm super excited to be starting my first challenge!  I'd like to at least get under 200 lbs for this challenge although since I'm only 8 pounds away I'm hoping to do more than that
> 
> As I mentioned in my first intro, I like to dress up as different characters for a yearly convention in my home town; also that I'm a Doctor Who fan.  So this past August, I went as Amy Pond from 'The Impossible Astronaut' episode and one of my friends who does photography offered to do a photo shoot for me.
> 
> So this is me in my full costume!
> 
> 
> Oh the shame... I hate full body shots...  This is another thing that I'm using to keep me on my diet so that I'll one day like getting my picture taken and not hating how I look in it...
> 
> Honestly, I preferred the close ups, like these:
> 
> I'm going to try and get my friend to take updated pics of me once I've lost the weight, especially to keep me focused on once I get the weight off to keep it off.
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> Pretty good day today.  I did have some Mexican for dinner this evening with a good bit of cheese (that was quite delicious I might add) but I did really good with my other two meals today.  Ate a good bit of fruit, which is pretty unusual for me and plenty of water.  I think I've had more water this week than I've had in the past month.
> 
> Will probably stay up and watch the ball drop, wonder why I stayed up and sleep in tomorrow.  Having fish tacos for the first time tomorrow!  And it's baked, not fried so it's much healthier for me.  My aunt's also offered to give me her old treadmill that still works so I'm hoping to get a good bit of walking in this week.  Just need to make a walking playlist for my iPod now.




You are absolutely stunning!  If you hadn't said so, I wouldn't have known that was a costume.... just looks like a nice casual outfit!  

I've been craving fish tacos for a few days now!  Jamie Oliver made them on his new show the other night and they looked absolutely delish!



vitfamily said:


> Hi Everyone! Happy New Year.
> 
> My name is Karen. I am 48 years old. My DH and I have 3 children. I would like to lose 30 pounds. This is my first BL Challenge. I am really excited to get started.



Hey Karen!  Nice to meet you!!



buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 1, 2012 - What action plan do you have in place to help you to achieve your goals for this challenge??



I'm going to be tweaking my South Beach/Weight Watchers eating plan once again.  I am concerned about the amount of animal protein that comes into play when I'm eating low(er) carb, so things need to change.  Plus I'm not a big meat fan and found I was eating waaay too many eggs and too much cheese and nuts.  

I'll be adding some  more carbs back in, but still trying to stick with the healthier carbs and still keeping out the white sugar/white flour junk.   I'd like to eat animal protein just once a day, but with a DH following a very low carb diet (think Atkins phase 2) and two omnivore kids, it will be tough.  There is only so much hummus that a person can tolerate!

I still need to do some more research and find some more recipes, so this will be a gradual change.  



buzz5985 said:


> Things to do
> 
> January 1, 2012
> 
> 1.  Send my weight to Dvccruiser76.
> 
> 2.  Send my WIN number to buzz5985.
> 
> 3.  Post often.  We are way behind Team Mickey in post counts!



Sorry I wasn't around to help with the post count!



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Hello Team Donald!!  I have read the Dis Boards forever it seems, but I just registered tonight. (So please be patient as I learn my way around this thing!!) My name is Lynda, I'm 40 and I am absolutely determined to get healthy now.  When I came across this challenge, I knew I had to take part, it's like it was meant to be!  I am really looking forward to getting healthy with all of you!



Hey Linda! Nice to meet you!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> I'm guessing I'm going to be the first to have weighed in given that I'm 5/6 hours ahead of u all
> I will say it was more than a wee bit scary standing on those scales this morning and for a brief moment I thought about pluckinking my eyebrows, trimming my nails and even an early haircut to lessen the pain
> I took a deep breath and did it though so its all good from here right?
> 
> I weighed 167lbs and ideally Iwould like to be 133lbs but as long as I'm losing I'm not going to panic about how long that takes (if that makes sense).
> I'd like to lose 20 lbs by end of May.
> 
> Good luck to you all on your weigh in



The worst is over.... you've done the first weigh-in and it will only get better from there!  Twenty pounds by the end of May is TOTALLY do-able!



donac said:


> Happy New Year Everyone
> 
> I spent the evening knitting and watching either Big Bang Theory or NCIS.  I was asleep before the ball dropped.  I have been up for a while and worked out for my 20 minutes.  I have to go to church and may go grocery shopping.  I have a mystery quilt to do starting at 10am so I don't know if I will get the grocery shopping done.
> 
> I plan on making pulled pork out of a *pork lion* today and I think I have enough healthy choices so that I really don't have to shop today except for the rolls for dinner.
> 
> I could go grocery shopping tomorrow.  Tomorrow I have to take ds2 to meet his friends.  One of the father's is taking them to the airport for the start of their trip to Gambia.  Their first flight tomorrow is a flight from Phila to Newark (yes you heard me right), then to Belgium and then on to Gambia.  They have to be at the friend's house by 9:30am so I will be home by noon and then I think I will go grocery shopping.
> 
> Off to shower and start the day.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



How was that pork LION!??  Sorry... couldn't resist!  

I believe I read that DS  arrived safely in Gambia.  So glad to hear that.



linnell said:


> Hi! I'm a new member. I'm Sandy and I started working out 4x a week in Sept, but that dropped off three weeks ago. Back to the grind now! i am also working with a holistic nutritionist to start eating better foor all around. In the past two months I have become hooked on quinoa. Looking forward to getting to know you. I have 100 pounds to lose, but my goal for the end of May is 30 pounds.
> 
> I will get on the scale later and send in my official number.



Hi Sandy!  Nice to meet you!  I'd LOVE to hear more about what you are learning from the holistic nutritionist!!  Thirty pounds by the end of May is totally within reach!  When I re-started this journey on 1/2/2008 I had a goal of losing 20 by mid-April (WDW vacation)...... I actually ended up losing over 30!



mikamah said:


> We will do this, Lindsay.  Just so you know you are not alone, I had lucky charms for breakfast yesterday, wendy's for lunch, and leftover chinese food for dinner, popcorn and peeps during our movie last night.  The healthy food is in the house, now it is time to start eating it.
> 
> I totally forgot to eat the peanut butter M&Ms that came in my stocking!  I meant to eat them when DS and I were watching HP!  Guess I'll save them for our next movie night!
> 
> .  My goal for this challenge is also to hit ONEderland.  I'm starting at 211.6, so pretty much 12 pounds.  I was close last year, but didn't make it.  We can do it!!  We must never give up.  2012 will be a great year!
> 
> Love your plan, Janis.
> 
> 1. I plan to track every bite I eat.
> 2. Get my water in.  I've been slacking on that this month.
> 3. Exercise-walk the dog, and start running again.  I bought a longer leash so I can try jogging with the dog.  She's usually really good on the leash, especially in the mornign, so I think she will be ok to run with.  Plus I'm very slow, so for her it won't be much of a change in pace.
> 4. Following HH, and actually reporting to CC each week, no matter what.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> I have before and during, and hope to get back to one of my better during pictures this challenge.  One day we will have afters.
> 
> Not a bad thing to go to bed early.  I would have if I didn't have ds.  DS woke me up at 1130 for the ball drop.  He is obsessed with americas funniest videos and I was asleep in the recliner, so he videoed me while he banged two pans together to wake me up.  Too funny.  Good luck to your ds on his trip.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!!
> 
> I know I introduced myself a little before, but I'm Kathy, 47 yo single mom to 10 yo son Michael, and newly adopted almost 1 year old puppy, Poko.  I work as a nurse in Endoscopy, so mon-friday with some on call which rarely involves going in.  Of course, I'm on call today, so I probably just jinxed myself, but so be it.  It will help pay off the christmas bills if I go in.
> 
> I'm ready to get on the ball again, and really work hard to eat well and get the exercise in, and lose this weight again, once and for all.  I looked up my starting weight the past few years in january, 2011-210.2, 2010- 212.2, and 2009- 199.0, so pretty much have been playing with the same 10-15 pounds for a few years, and it's time to kick them to the curb.  My motto is to NEVER GIVE UP!!  Real life stresses might get in the way of our goals, we may stray off our healthy paths completely but you can always come back.  This is a lifetime commitment, and we may not always feel the scale is recognizing our hard work, but every day we eat healthier, every day we get some exercise, we are doing our bodies good, and we must NEVER GIVE UP!!
> 
> Happy New Year Team Donald!!This is our year to shine!!!



First of all....  to Michael!!  Were you scared or just startled??

Second of all.... here is an OFFER for you!  You get FIRMLY into ONE-derland during this challenge, and I will drive to Danvers and take you out for a (SUPER HEALTHY, LOW CALORIE) lunch!!  I'm dead serious!!  We can go somewhere for a HUGE salad and some nice light soup, sip fancy lemon water, and just chat!!  

I KNOW you can do it this time!!!



jillbur said:


> Whoa! The thread took off and I had to do some catch up reading! I already introduced myself, but again, I'm Jill. I'm 35, a teacher, married, and have 2 boys (8 & 5). Today is not a good day for me to get organized with my weight. I am heading to my cousin's in Pittsburgh for the day for dinner and to watch the Steelers kick some butt! I am going to be gone ALL day, so I am trying to catch up real fast and do one load of laundry before we leave. I am going to track my food on My Fitness Pal, but I won't have time for exercise today . I guess I'll try for a morning and afternoon workout tomorrow.
> 
> I weighed myself this morning and am up 1.5 pounds since the end of the fall challenge. I'm ok with that, since I really didn't try to hard to eat healthy over my 11 day vacation. And, if you haven't heard...I love Christmas cookies! Luckily, I have none out right now. They are all frozen and every once in awhile we will pull some out for a treat.
> 
> I am so ready to get back on track. Sorry I haven't responded to everyone yet, but I promise I will be more organized tomorrow!
> 
> Happy and healthy 2012!!
> 
> 1. Track all my food on My Fitness Pal
> 2. Weigh in every Friday
> 3. Workout at least 5 days a week
> 4. Participate in HH
> 5. Try VERY hard not to eat out~and if I end up at a drive through, pick a healthy option (salad, baked potato, grilled chicken)
> 6. HAVE FUN!!
> 
> 
> Jill



Ummm... just 1.5 gain during the holidays??  I am SUPER envious!!  



SettinSail said:


> Happy New Year Team Donald
> 
> Last night we had a quiet night at home with just the family.  We watched movies and switched over to the Ball Drop right at midnight.  The guys have been intrigued by the Pizza Hut "Big Box Dinner" so we ordered that last night.
> WAY too much food for 3 people!!!   We ate one of the pizzas, some of the cheesy bread and some of the wings. For some reason you could not get thin crust so I did not esp enjoy the pizza.  We watched Limitless, Tangled, and Killers.  First 2 were good, killers was just OK.
> 
> Good luck everyone - we can do this.  Just like kathy says, "Never give up!!!"



I refuse to touch any pizza from PH that isn't thin-crust.  We don't buy from there much, as it is pretty far away, but we must have had a coupon or something and bought a few early last year and may I say...EWWWW!  The crust was like a grease sponge!  You could honestly squeeze it and see the grease ooze out.  Tasted nasty too.  I will NOT bring that crap home anymore.  If we are out and about and somehow end up there (usually for the $5 lunch buffet), I stick with salad and thin crust.  Hopefully yours was not that bad!

And YES... we will NEVER give up!



StephMK said:


> I fell down about half a flight of steps last night so I'm a little sore this am. I was not drinking or anything exciting, just stupid slipping. I will figure out some form of exercise though to get on track. I weighed & will pm that next. I plan to WIN and will take measurements at some point today & get DD to take before pics.
> 
> Action plan -
> 
> 1) Write down everything I eat
> 2) Drink at least 60 oz of water every day
> 3) Turn in my number every week,  no matter what
> 4) Go to the Y at least 3 times a week (hopefully more)
> 5) Try one new low fat recipe a week
> 6) Post often to stay motivated!
> 7) Participate in at least half of the challenges (hopefully more)
> 8) Figure out some kind of reward for when I successfully finish challenge in May
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great start to 2012!
> 
> Stephanie



Sorry you got hurt!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Happy New Year Team Donald!!!!!
> 
> In case you didnt read my first intro heres another one:
> 
> I am Lindsay.  I will be turning 33 on 1/18.  I have been married for 8 years and I have two boys ages 7 and 4.  I work fulltime as a practice Manager of a pediatricians office that I have worked at since I was 17.
> 
> I never had a weight issue until I graduated high school.  Throught middle/high school I was very active and played sports.  In high school I was a 3 sport varsity letter winner.  I never had to worry about what I ate because I was constantly burning calories.  After graduating I gained some weight in college but lost it all again shortly before I turned 21.  Then the partying came and I packed on some extra lbs, Met my dh and lost all of it before our wedding.  Then I got pregnant and after DS1 lost just about all of the weight except 10lbs.  After DS2 I have just gained and twice lost about half of what I needed to but only to gain it back again.
> 
> I have done many of the challenges now and met some really great ladies.  I have run 2 half marathons and many 5K's and I am starting to train again from scratch to run a half on 4/29th.  I am very goal oriented so when I complete my goals I tend to get lazy.  I think I have just realized I always need some kind of goal that will challenge me.
> 
> I sent my weight to Sue this morning and I was actually up 3lbs from yesterday so I know I had way to much salt over the past day or so.  I am really hoping for a good loss this week to get me started.  I have my water next to me and so far I have been right on plan.
> 
> Shortly I will head to my nana's for New Year's Dinner.  She has pork tenderloin, saurekraut, mash potatoes, and veggies.  I can definitely pick and choose a good meal to fit into my calories I have available.
> 
> My exercise for the day will be dance central 2 on kinect for 20 minutes.
> 
> Have a great day today and HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!! WE CAN DO THIS:



Did you enjoy your pork and sauerkraut?  My DSIL is from PA and we ALWAYS have to have that for dinner on 1/1!  We aren't big sauerkraut eaters (cabbage is the one food that DH won't touch), so once a year is enough for us (although I really like it and would eat it more often if I could).  DSIL always brings along her mom's homemade kraut.  Do you make your own?



linnell said:


> You can use qunioa in anything you would use white rice for, it is a grain just like rice. I buy it in th bulk section,  it is a lot cheaper. It is so yummy.
> 
> My action plan is to
> 
> 1) Workout plan - Monday/Wednesday cardio/weights  Thurday - group personal training, Saturday yoga
> 2) Eat whole grains, no processed foods, limit sugar as much as possible
> 3) No more soda. I'm down to one a day, but starting now, no more.
> 4) Post here and be accountable. Complete the challenges.



I do like quinoa too, but find that the flavor of the red is much stronger and harder to get used to.  Do you have any good recipes?  I sent my DSIL a "365 quinoa recipes" book last year.... maybe I need to get her to share a few back with me!



trinaweena said:


> Hello everyone! I'm here to introduce myself! My name is Trina and I'm 25 years old.  I'm a dog trainer at Petsmart, which I'm starting part time in January because I'm going back to school full time! I just graduated with a two year degree (took 7 years) in liberal arts and now I will be going back to school majoring in history and secondary education, minoring in spanish.  I have about three years left of school.  I've been with my boyfriend for almost 4 years, and he is also trying to finish up school.  Sometimes we feel a little behind, because we've been in this relationship for four years but don't have the money to move in together because were both in school.  I'm pretty sure he's the one however, and we're happy waiting until we are financially secure to move to the next level.  My "kids" are 4 dogs, 2 cats and some fish.
> 
> My weight loss journey started last may when I hit a major low in my life.  I was over 165lbs, and no feeling comfortable in my own skin.  I was very depressed and just not not in a good place.  I found the biggest loser thread and joined and found a great group of people.  I learned so much about healthy eating and good habits that I'm happy to say have really stuck with me and i've felt so much better about myself.  I've lost 21lbs since may and am now down to 143.  I also started running which I LOVE but am unable to do right now.  I have not run since thanksgiving and have not been tracking calories since then either.  I have hip bursitas and problems with my IT Band and am under strict orders not to run.  I stopped going to the gym when school got to be too overwhelming but im ready to get back into it, and back into running when my ortho and PT clear me for it.
> 
> I also suffer from chornic insomniac, fibro, anxiety and depression, and Chrons disease.  Very often I just don't feel good, I try not to let it get me down but sometimes it does.  Since eating healthier I've felt much better.
> 
> For this challenege, I really feel like i'm hitting the home stretch. I have 18lbs to go before I hit my goal of 125.  I would also like to really tone up because we have a cruise in may, and also my 25th trip to disney world, and my best friend is getting married in september and im in the wedding party with a bunch of skinny minnies.  Yes, I want to look awesome, I'm vain and i'm not afraid of that.  Right now, although I feel better about myself, I still wouldn't feel comfortable in a bikini.  My stomach is the bane of my exsistance, I literally walk around with it sucked in all the time and just in general hate it. I'd like to find some ab workouts that don't bore me that will help tone up my stomach.  I'd also like to get more into strength training, but I find it very confusing.
> 
> I need to focus on my water intake, planning excersice (what little i can do), stop making excuses, time management, and most importantly, counting calories again. I use myfitnesspal which i love but ive really stopped and I want to start again.
> 
> I hope to be more involved this challenege and get to know everyone and be very active, I like to chat when i remember so I'm going to make more of an effort with everything.  I'm more than happy to be friends with people on facebook and twitter as well, you can find me as trinaweena on twitter and here http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=505037454 on face book
> 
> I'd like to share some pictures as well. One of my biggest problems during this weight loss journey is that i dont look over weight.  People actually get angry at me when i tell them i want to loose 18 more pounds.  But I know my body, I know where the weight is and I know what I'm going to be comfortable in.
> 
> this is me last year before i started trying to lose weight
> 
> I'm also obsessed with TV and the internet, I write for a few websites, mostly doing freelance tv reviews and such, so I watch a lot of shows and I'm very much a nerd.



You are so pretty in every picture!!  Did you enjoy Boston??



SettinSail said:


> I had an ingenous idea and put a hook over each door leading into the kitchen eating area. There are 2 doors side by side that open up into that area.  DH & DS never make it all the way to the coat closet and they just throw their jackets down over the chairs, drives me crazy!   I went over the new hooks carefully, showed them which one was theirs and asked that all coats and scarves, etc be hung up there instead of thrown over the chairs.
> They seemed very onboard and thought it was a good idea
> Already feeling more organized this year
> 
> Well, enough of a break, back to packing ornaments.....



Good luck with the hooks!  We had a garage and mudroom installed many years ago and I definitely thought that would take care of the coats and bags in the kitchen.....but not so much!  I have to remind all three members of my family EVERY DAY to take their coats and bags off the table/counter/chair/buffet and put them where they belong in the mudroom!!!  Heck, the stupid hooks and shelves are even LABELED and they STILL don't get it right!  Hope you have better luck than I do!



6Smiles said:


> Happy New Year Team Donald!
> 
> Hi   I'm Kris married for over 17 years and mother of 4 DD's 7, 10, 14 and 16 and will be turning the big 40 this year. I start nursing school on the 10th of January and will be attaining my Bachelor's degree over the next 20 months.
> 
> I already submitted my weigh in and realized I have toppled over 200 pounds for the first time in my life at 208.8.  I've had a good cry and now am ready to get to work. My goal weight is 135 and while weight is important I am thinking that in this challenge my goals will center on developing good lifelong habits and making healthier decisions. Taking several nutrition courses has taught me what to do and not to do, though application of this knowledge is where I seem to stumble. I have a bad habit of skipping meals and then overindulging at dinner - so eating consistently is one of my goals.
> 
> My Action Plan:
> 
> 1. Drink 72oz of water daily
> 2. Eat 3 meals and 2 snacks a day (no seconds)
> 3. 30 minutes of exercise daily
> 4. PM my weight each Friday.
> 5. Participate in HH each week.
> 6. Participate in WIN.
> 
> Life is a journey and the only way to make it through is to put one foot in front of the other.  Today is the first step to a healthier Team Donald.



Hey Kris!  Nice to meet you!  Glad you are here with us. Sorry you had to shed some tears over the scale, but you took the first step and that is probably the hardest part.  



jenanderson said:


> Well, I am finally caught up!   Lots of people joining in and posting which is great!  I thought I would share a bit about my race this morning for all the runners out there.
> 
> Background Information:  I started running 2 years ago.  I have run many 1/2 marathons, 5Ks, 7Ks and 10Ks.  I have also run a mud run 2 years in a row (imagine hills covered in mud with a military style obstacle course mixed in).  I am not fast and believe that slow and stead wins the race!   DH and I ran our first full marathon in October.  I finished in 5 hours and was totally beat up when I was done.  My knees and shin splints were in a bad place at that point so I just quit for a while.  I know better - I should have dealt with the injuries and got back at it.  DH and I decided we were not done running and so we have filled the 2012 calendar with races again and I am ready to start over.
> 
> Conditions Today:  22°F with wind blowing over 20 mph (gusting in the range of 40 mph).  The wind chill temperature was 10°.  We had a couple of inches of snow yesterday but most of the course was clear.
> 
> My Outfit:  Well, I wanted to be cute in my new yellow running hoodie but my goal of staying comfortable won over.  I still wore my hoodie but had many things on that were not all matching.  I did get way too hot while running and stripped off most of the extra things by the end so I did get to enjoy my matching bright yellow fingernails!
> 
> The Run:  DH and I have run this course before (we did the 10K last year).  This year we only registered for the 5K.  There were tons of people and the start was really difficult to work our way through all the slower runners.  I really wish there was a way to tell people who plan on walking to line up further back for a 5K.  Even though I am not super fast, I hate how hard it is to get going at times.  The first mile of the course is all up and down fairly steep hills.  With the crowds and the hills, DH and I hit the first mile at 11:22.  The crowd was starting to spread out at that point and so we picked up our pace.  The rest of the course is also pretty hilly but we were able to run all the hills which made me happy.  We felt pretty good today so we really picked up the pace once we finished the steepest hills.  Towards the end I felt like I was struggling because our pace was faster then we had been running.  Our final time was 31 minutes which means our overall time was 10:00 min/miles.  I was really happy with this time and felt good about how we did.
> 
> Jen



Glad the run went well.... sorry that the weather spoiled your fashion plans!



mrsxsparrow said:


> Okay, so I just have to say, I'm pretty proud of my weight this week. It's a scary number, but with a story attached. I started Weight Watchers again a few months ago. Like beginning of October. Even though I joined, I didn't change anything else I did, and I just kept gaining weight. 5 weeks ago I realized that was dumb and started really paying attention. Since then, I've only lost or maintained, no gaining. And this week, after three months of going to WW, I'm FINALLY under the weight I originally started at



 WOOHOO on being UNDER your WW starting weight!  



Scraggy said:


> Hi!  I just got assigned to Team Donald, and I caught up on reading all the threads.
> 
> My name is Elizabeth. I'm 42.  I've been married for 22 years. We have an 18 year old son.
> 
> I'm overweight and want to lose 50 pounds.  I started my weight loss on 12/31. I had planned to start on 1/1, but woke up on 12/31 knowing I had to start that day.
> 
> I wear a 1x in clothes. I am embarrassed of my size. My pics from our last Disney trip shows me being wider than Daisy Duck (no lie). My double chin really, really showed.  All my fault though for making poor food choices.
> 
> I have 3 bulging discs in my lower back. I have MS. My husband has Parkinson's disease. We are both still very active. I guess I just felt like things were too much and turned to food. I put on weight very quickly.
> 
> Here is what I've eaten today..
> 
> B: 1/2 cup of quick cooking oats cooked with 1 c. of water and then 1 packet of Splenda on it
> S: Chobani raspberry yogurt
> L: Cream of chicken soup
> S: Cheddar cheese with mustard on the side to dip it in
> D: Green leaf lettuce, spinach, chicken, chick peas, cheddar cheese, cottage cheese and french dressing
> 
> I know that this is probably bad, but it's better than what I was eating before. I don't really like meat.  I'm definitely a sugar and carb addict.
> 
> I'll pm my weight. I'll weigh in a little bit, then weigh in each Friday.
> 
> Anyway, glad to be here.



Hi Elizabeth!  Glad to have you here with us!  NOthing wrong with NOT liking meat.  I don't like it much either.  But it is perfectly acceptable to eat just the cheese or the chick peas for dinner WITHOUT the meat.  



Disneyluvr said:


> Hi there! My name is Donna and I'm also a teacher (kindergarten) and ready to loose this weight! I will turn 42 next week, I have been married to DH for almost 18 yrs and I have 2 teenagers, DS almost 17 and DD almost 15 (they both have b-days in Feb)
> 
> I joined the Biggest Loser challenge last year but ended up quitting because it all got too confusing and overwhelming for me! But I'm gonna try again with NO EXCUSES! I really need accountability and someone to push and motivate me and call me out!!
> 
> I would like to loose 30 lbs during this challenge.  If I meet that goal my mom will pay for me to go to Disneyland with her, my DD and my 4 yr old niece! (they're taking a G-ma/G-DD trip)
> 
> I'm excited to get to know you all and help each other on this journey to a new healthier life!



Maybe we ought to be calling this TEAM TEACHER!  Nice to have you here!




mom2maggie said:


> Hi!  I'm Kristi, and this is my first BL challenge here.  I've been at this a while, though...it feels like forever!  I have been overweight since elementary school.  Shortly after my dad died (he was 44, I was 20) I decided I was done and began eating right and exercising - and lost 110lbs in a year.  Woo!  And then I met my husband and got married and pregnant and yadda, yadda, yadda - gained it all back.  Plus some.  I struggled with secondary infertility, and after finally having my 2nd daughter decided I needed to fix me!  I was 302lbs (eeeek!) and so sick of being overweight.  So in May 2010, I started eating right, exercising, and in a year I lost 120lbs!  I was thrilled - and then my depression kicked in, and I had a bit of a bad spell...and since July 2011, I've gained back 40lbs.  I'm SO upset with myself, but am determined now to get it back in control.  I've done it before, I'll do it again!
> I love working out (when I'm not hiding myself away in my house because of my depression), and my normal schedule was 5-6 times a week, 60-120 minutes a day.  I'm trying to ease my way back into my workout routine which is Turbokick, Zumba, Hip Hop Hustle - lots of group exercise classes and strength classes too.  I need to add in my strength training.  I track my foods on livestrong.com and it has worked for me in the past, so I started back with it again today.  I drink a lot of water, but lately I'd been drinking a lot of soda - I'm cutting that out!
> 
> *QOTD - January 1, 2012 - What action plan do you have in place to help you to achieve your goals for this challenge??*
> 
> 1. Track food daily
> 2. Get back into my exercise routine
> 3. drink water, not soda!
> 4. Give myself a freaking break!  No one is perfect, no one will have a perfect day, and its totally okay if I don't!
> 5. be more active in the house, getting stuff organized.  I don't snack as much when I'm busy.
> 
> That's me in a nutshell.  Thanks for letting me join in!  I'm hoping to get back down under 200lbs by May - which is 23lbs.



Hi Kristi!  Nice to meet you!



Scraggy said:


> I wanted to post something I did.  I knew I had to lose weight. I had a 2011 unused hardcover desk calendar.  I decided to turn it into a weight loss journal. I used a combination of white out and white file folder labels to cover all the dates. I then wrote in all the new dates for 2012. I worked about an hour while watching tv each night, and I finished it in about a week.  I added my own scrapbooking stickers.
> 
> Edited because I resized my photos in photobucket but they are still HUGE. Fixed it.. I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my recycled journal cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my starting page. I have room for some writing. It was worth all that work to make it into a 2012 book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot of room for journaling and some little pockets in case I want to keep anything.



Pretty journal!!



cjdj4 said:


> Yay Team Donald! Not sure my exact weight right now because we not have a scale. But, I think it's about 50#s over where I want to be. I will get to a scale (or buy one) tomorrow. I am married for almost 10 years, I am a teacher also( ), and I have an 8 year old DD.
> 
> I have struggled with 30-50 extra #s since DD was born. I have been to lifetime and back 2 times with WW. Both times I stopped attending as soon as I reach my goal weight. The second time I swore I would keep going Now here I am again +50#s. This time I want to get to my REAL goal weight. I will turn 40 in Sept. I want to be in the 140s by 40!.
> 
> I am a runner and I stopped running right after I completed the Princess Half last Feb. That is when the weight really jumped on me. Before that I was maybe only 20#s overweight. I have not been running and I've been stress eating all of 2011. Yeah, that explains why a lady asked me last week if I was expecting
> 
> Anyway, I am excited to have an easy and accountable way to be a loser. I am looking forward to getting to know everyone.



Nice to meet you!!



frndshpcptn said:


> Hello everyone!
> My name is Joslyn and my goal is to lose 22 pounds during this year.  I am 33 and work in event planning. No kids, but I do have an adorable puppy!  I work long hours and feel guilty leaving my puppy home alone, which has contributed to my non-gym going ove the past year.  I rush home after work to spend time with her...
> 
> I am not happy with my fitness level, I get winded way too easily.
> 
> I am gluten free, and don't eat romaine lettuce (or any lettuce other than iceberg, which makes salad a challenge). My eating habits tend to be carb heavy and filled with sugar. It is not great.
> 
> My goals are:
> 1.  Eat more vegetables
> 2.  Eat more whole foods
> 3.  Exercise.  I signed up for a kickboxing class that starts Tuesday
> 
> Looking forward to the challenge!



Joslyn....nice to meet you!  I'd love to hear how the kickboxing class goes!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I managed to complete all the HH for the day!  Well except relaxing that is still on the agenda for tonight.  I stayed on plan and am 30 hours free of soda and fast food.
> 
> My stomach is not feeling well at all.  A stomach bug is going around my family and my son just got over it.  Not sure if it is that or if I am just in withdrawl from the junk food.  I usually feel sick for a day or two after stopping the horrible eating habits.  It also could be from all the crap I ate yesterday to get it in before the new year too.  Whatever it is, its horrible and I hope by the morning I feel better.  I have alot of stuff to do tomorrow on my last day off.
> 
> Talk to you in the morning!!!!



Sorry about the stomach bug!



trinaweena said:


> I got a really bad stomach ache tonight, this is a problem that been happening worse and worse over the past month and especially the past week.  I'm going to my stomach doctor on wed but right now im cutting out all dairy.  im also going to talk to him about going gluten free.  Something is wrong with me, now i need to figure out what it is!  I'm sick of being so acquainted with my bathroom



Sorry that you are suffering.  HOpefully your doctor can diagnose it quickly.  Have you talked with CC about any of this?  I know she has been struggling with stomach issues for a long time, as has Rose.  



MoonFaerie said:


> Hi everyone! I'm Nicole. I just turned 32 right before Christmas. I've been married to my high school sweetheart for 11 years now, and we have two kids, 8 & 6 (7 in 2 weeks).
> 
> I'm a student. I'm a bio/pre-med major and was planning on grad school in neuroscience. However organic chemistry is the bane of my existence, so I'm toying with the idea of switching back to math. I'm not sure what I'd do with that degree though, def. don't want to teach.
> 
> I used to be super skinny and couldn't gain weight and easily lost weight. Then I got a little older and got into a normal weight range. Then I had kids, and it was all down hill.
> 
> I did manage to lose 8 lbs last year, but that was almost all done over the summer when I didn't have to get the kids to school & I was only taking 1 class at a time. When fall classes started and DS finally started OT, it all fell apart. I could barely keep up without making time for the gym.
> 
> I REALLY want to run the Tower of Terror 10 mile in Sept. I had just about finished up the C25K last summer, so I'm restarting that. DD is also going to be my running buddy for a while. She does track in the summers, and as soon as she's old enough, she wants to join the competitive team. She was effortlessly running about 1.5 miles last summer, so I think she & I will find a 5K to do together in March or April.
> 
> 
> 
> Well first, my goals for this challenge are:
> 1. Love 27 lbs, putting my back in the overweight category
> 2. No more Mtn Dew. I'm weaning off right now (I get horrific caffeine withdrawl headaches), and I'm planning on being off caffeine completely by mid Jan or sooner.
> 3. Drink 64 oz of water or more day
> 
> - carry my water bottle with me all the time, my university has Brita refill stations
> - stairs whenever possible (last semester, it was around 200 a day I climbed )
> - workout at least 3 days per week, will up this as I go along, but I find I do better starting with a low goal I can kick butt at
> - C25K, need to find a 5K to register for for a little extra motivation
> - work on keeping my self confidence up, when it's in the crapper, I quit trying



Hey Nicole!  You sound like one of those super-smart math and science people.  My kids got that brain from their dad, not me!  Hopefully we can still be friends!  



mackeysmom said:


> Well, I bit the bullet today - put on a tank top & shorts and took pictures of myself (back, front and side) to track my progress.
> 
> The pictures are in a password protected folder on my computer and are for my eyes only for the time being.   Not sure how often I'll take new ones - every two weeks or every month maybe?
> 
> I didn't get a chance to walk or go on the eliptical today, but must have made at least 50 trips up and down the flight of stairs to the basement putting my Christmas decorations back in storage.
> 
> - Laura



Brave girl with the photos!  You will be glad in the long run. 



buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - January 2, 2012 - Thinking back on your Action Plan for the Challenge - which will be your most difficult to accomplish??



Consistent, regular exercise.  THis has always been my downfall.



buzz5985 said:


> My hardest will be fitting exercise into my life.  If I were to be honest - I have plenty of time - I just need to put myself first.  Put myself ahead of everyone else - I think that will be hard.  I think by posting my steps converted to miles every week - I am holding myself accountable and will get me going.
> 
> Another aspect I didnt' even consider when writing my plan - that a lot of you had on your Action Plan - was forgiving myself when I make a blunder.  So I will write down my BLT's (bites, licks and tastes!!!) and move ON!!!!
> 
> DH was a little put out tonight with me and the BL.  He mentioned that it is turning into a full time job for me.    I was trying to explain the challenge and the QOTD and he asked me what my plan was.  It really opened up conversation about my goals etc., and he told me whatever I need - he and DS would pick up the slack.  I will not hold them to it, but it's nice they offered.
> 
> Janis



Please tell DH and DS how much these challenges mean to me (and I'm sure to plenty of other folks) and how much we appreciate your time here!  Nice that they are trying to be helpful!  



buzz5985 said:


> A little poem for your reading pleasure.  The first time I heard this poem I was in a Diet Workshop meeting back in 1980ish.  I hope you enjoy it as much as I did and still do.
> 
> *A Diet Poem *


Thanks for the chuckle!

**********

Well friends.... bit of a problem here.  I'm only caught up to page 8, but I've been on here for nearly 3 hours!  I hope no one feels too bad if I stop reading and replying and just start fresh on page 22 or 23.  Sorry if I miss any important news and the QOTD and any introductions.  I just cannot commit another 6 hours to catching up!  

Love you all, but gotta run.......................P


----------



## pjlla

Here is my SUPER SCARY before photo.... probably around 220 lbs.  I only ever recorded a legit "219" on a scale, but know that I was probably  heavier than that at some point in time..... like the day this photo was taken. May 2002






And here I am this past May... nearly 9 years to the day, since I am realizing that both of these photos were taken on Mother's Day weekend.  This is 90 pounds down from the before photo (possibly even more).







Oh.... that prettier and younger version of me in both pictures??.... that is my beautiful daughter! ......................P


----------



## jillbur

Funny story about my day at work:

Hmmm...I had a student today tell me that I reminded her of a crispy potato wedge from KFC. I have been called a lot of things by my students, but never a crispy potato wedge  I told her I didn't know if I should be happy or offended and she said it was a compliment~that I looked good and potato wedges are good. I guess I'll take whatever compliments I can get, even if it compares me to a chunk of potato fried in oil 

Hope that makes everyone smile or laugh like I did!!

Jill


----------



## pjlla

jillbur said:


> Funny story about my day at work:
> 
> Hmmm...I had a student today tell me that I reminded her of a crispy potato wedge from KFC. I have been called a lot of things by my students, but never a crispy potato wedge  I told her I didn't know if I should be happy or offended and she said it was a compliment~that I looked good and potato wedges are good. I guess I'll take whatever compliments I can get, even if it compares me to a chunk of potato fried in oil
> 
> Hope that makes everyone smile or laugh like I did!!
> 
> Jill



As long as it isn't because you are SHAPED like a potato wedge or SMELL like a potato wedge, I guess all is good!   .................P


----------



## frndshpcptn

Hi all -

Happy Wednesday!

I'm doing well so far today - my scale showed a good number this morning, so I feel encouraged to make better choices today to keep up the success!  

I'm a little nervous I might go "bad" this afternoon, as I am very tired and when I feel this way I usually snack to stay awake at work (bad, I know).  

I was all set to go to sleep at a reasonable hour last night and at about 11pm, my doggie decided that she would pee all over my bed!  So we had to strip the sheets / mattress pad and do 2 loads of wash. I slept (kind of fitfully) on an old blanket and comforter.  She has refused to go out for her last walk (maybe because of the cold?) and just couldn't hold it anymore I guess.  So - little sleep last night and I know I have to get up very early tomorrrow -  tonight's going to be little sleep as well.

I definitely find I eat more when I am tired (if I can't go take a nap).  Maybe another goal of mine will be to get a more consistent night's sleep.

I had one serving of grits (no butter) for breakfast, along with an iced double espresso (skim milk and splenda).  Home-cooked veggie dumplings and water for lunch, with muddy buddies for my snack so far.  Not sure about dinner yet, we'll see what time I get home tonight.

Hope everybody in the cold areas stays warm on this chilly day!


----------



## belledreamer

buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - Wednesday January 4, 2012 - Are there any road blocks in your journey to better health??  These road blocks could be people, events, etc.  How are you going to deal with these road blocks??
> 
> Janis



Definitely myself.  I'm always thinking of reasons why it's okay to eat the Quarter Pounder or the Little Debbie snack or of reasons why it's okay to not exercise today.  But I'm keeping the goals I've set for myself in mind; fitting in my grandmother's ring, fitting in my costumes and running the Disney 5k. But I know if I keep up those bad habits, I'll never reach my goal.

Plus the thought of crossing the finish line at my first 5k and knowing that a year before I couldn't do it and look how far I've come is too good of a temptation to go back to where I was. 


And for the poster who thought the guy in my icon was my boyfriend, BLESS YOU!!  He isn't my boyfriend, but I totally wish he was!


----------



## momofdjc

buzz5985 said:


> On January 1 we discussed what our Action Plan would be on our weight loss journey.  On January 2 we discussed which aspect of our plan would be the most difficult to follow, and hopefully found some solutions.  Which leads us to -
> 
> QOTD - January 3, 2012 - This isn't really a question.  And you can use it as part of your HH #4 - relax each day.  OK.  I want you to sit down, close your eyes and envision yourself at the end of your journey.  How do you see yourself??  Are you sitting in V&A in a new sexy dress making wise food choices??   Are you running in the next Princess Marathon??  Or are you able to keep up with the kiddo's at MK without keeling over??  Are you in that itsy, bitsy, teeny weeny, yellow polka dot bikini, at the top of Summit Plummet thinking maybe this wasn't a very good idea??



I'd like to be comfortable in a bathing suit at our annual lake weekend and not feel like I'm larger than everyone else in the group.  2 of my sisters are tall and thin and the rest of the group we are with are thin.  



buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - Wednesday January 4, 2012 - Are there any road blocks in your journey to better health??  These road blocks could be people, events, etc.  How are you going to deal with these road blocks??
> 
> Janis



I am my biggest roadblock.  I will use any excuse to not do what I should do.  I am going to plan for the road blocks.  I am going to plan around baseball games for exercise and food and not rely on fast food on nights the boys have practice or games.


I'm on my second day of no pop and still fighting a headache from it.  Hoping it goes away soon.


----------



## Disneyluvr

jillbur said:


> Funny story about my day at work:
> 
> Hmmm...I had a student today tell me that I reminded her of a crispy potato wedge from KFC. I have been called a lot of things by my students, but never a crispy potato wedge  I told her I didn't know if I should be happy or offended and she said it was a compliment~that I looked good and potato wedges are good. I guess I'll take whatever compliments I can get, even if it compares me to a chunk of potato fried in oil
> 
> Hope that makes everyone smile or laugh like I did!!
> 
> Jill



Thanks for the chuckle! Well I'd take it as a compliment cause anyone knows that the crispy ones are always thin! 

 What grade do you teach? I teach kinder and they always have something funny to say. I had one little boy who always rubbed my tummy and one day he said, I love your fluffy tummy it's so bubbly


----------



## klmrph

pjlla said:


> Here is my SUPER SCARY before photo.... probably around 220 lbs.  I only ever recorded a legit "219" on a scale, but know that I was probably  heavier than that at some point in time..... like the day this photo was taken. May 2002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I am this past May... nearly 9 years to the day, since I am realizing that both of these photos were taken on Mother's Day weekend.  This is 90 pounds down from the before photo (possibly even more).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.... that prettier and younger version of me in both pictures??.... that is my beautiful daughter! ......................P



You look awesome....thanks for joining us and encouraging us.  



jillbur said:


> Funny story about my day at work:
> 
> Hmmm...I had a student today tell me that I reminded her of a crispy potato wedge from KFC. I have been called a lot of things by my students, but never a crispy potato wedge  I told her I didn't know if I should be happy or offended and she said it was a compliment~that I looked good and potato wedges are good. I guess I'll take whatever compliments I can get, even if it compares me to a chunk of potato fried in oil
> 
> Hope that makes everyone smile or laugh like I did!!
> 
> Jill



What grade do you teach?


----------



## grumpyskirtgirl

QOTD - Wednesday January 4, 2012 - Are there any road blocks in your journey to better health?? These road blocks could be people, events, etc. How are you going to deal with these road blocks??
Janis 


I am definitely my biggest roadblock. More specifically, the excuses I come up with. Some are pretty darn convincing! :

BUT, that being said, today I made a choice NOT to eat pizza (like my son was begging for) but to come home and eat a bowl of meatlessTaco Soup. It tasted great and I felt even better knowing it was WAY less calories & cheaper than a couple slices of pizza. So I threw a couple of dollars into my Disney fund since I didnt buy the pizza to make it the greatest lunch ever! 

GO TEAM DONALD!!!!​


----------



## buzz5985

mommyof2Pirates said:


> rushed out of work and got ryan from after school care.  He lost his last wiggly tooth today at school and he got a fancy little treasure box from the nurse to keep it in.  He was thrilled.  Now I have to add being the tooth fairy to my list of to do's tonight.  We quickly got home and changed around and headed to the gym.  Ryan begged to get a MCD's happy meal because he was starving and for a second the thought of eating a mcdouble crossed my mind but I won the battle in brain  No Fast Food for me today I did Zumba and had a great time.  I couldnt believe how crowded the gym was compared to a few wks ago.  Its funny how the new year brings out everyone  We just got done eating dinner and now I am going to get the boys ready for bed.  They are being quite the bears tonight and I think their first day back at school has really wiped them out.  I am hoping to make my relaxing time today, laying on the couch watching the biggest loserI also have not had any diet soda today too  I do have quite a headache tonight.  I thought I was over the withdrawl symptoms but apparently not.I hope you all are having successful days and soon will see the waist line shrinking and/or the scale number lowering.  I have a feeling we will see some big % numbers this week.  We all seem like a very motivated bunch
> Oh and I heard that Team Mickey has a theme song.  So I took the liberty to make up one for us.
> 
> Team Donald he's our guy.  Hey you over there put down that French Fry!!!!
> Team Mickey may have more posts but our team captain is our Host.
> We are great whether big or small, but we will get healthy once and for all!!!!
> Go Team!!!!!!!



Love It!!!



cjdj4 said:


> Great day today. I spent my day at work following a sixth grader through all his classes. I love 6th grade! I miss teaching the kids all day, plus it was cool to see what all the teachers where doing in the classrooms.
> 
> I finally weighed myself on the school nurse's scale after work today. One of my co-workers is giving me an extra scale she has tomorrow.  Unfortunately, the number was almost exactly what I thought it was
> 
> I was on great eating behavior today. We went to Tijuana Flats for diner. I checked out their menu/ nutritional facts out before we went.  They have a great option on the menu called power lite, which gives you choices of soft taco, quesadillas, or burritos on a whole wheat tortilla with chicken and/ or beans along with fat free sour cream and a tiny bit of cheese. SO good!
> 
> I feel like I have the eye of the tiger right now. Once I get it, I do great. Keeping it is my problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Love me some Flylady! I highly recommend her to anyone who is not BO (Flylady-ism for Born Organized).
> 
> 
> 
> I always say I am going to stop hitting the snooze button and get up 10 or 15 minutes earlier. I might do it for a day or two, but I always slide back to my bad habits.
> 
> When you say dressing down what does that mean? Jeans? In my school district our contract only requires us to "dress professional," and that is interrupted in a variety of ways
> That is amazing and awesome!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So cool! I am all for PINK!
> 
> 
> Is she adopting?
> 
> 
> 
> Yoplait Red Velvet????!!!!! That sounds awesome! I also have to have something sweet to look forward to at the end of the day. I used to get WW Giant Fudge Bars.
> 
> I am sorry you hate your job  Hang in there.
> 
> I Know you did not direct your question to me, but my school district has hired hs and ms history teachers every year for the last 20 years. If you are willing to work in a large urban school district in FL, and you don't mind working in a Title 1 school, then my school district might be for you
> 
> 
> 
> You did great!
> 
> 
> 
> 11 years with the toughest kids earns you a medal of honor in my book. If you want to move to FL and closer to the mouse, my school district seems to always have openings.
> 
> 
> 
> My vision is of wearing 10 year old leather pants on my 40th Yeah, they're not even in style, and they won't be back by Sept., but I looked HOT I wore a gorgeous sweater with it, which is also still in my closet. On my 40th birthday  I am wearing that outfit as I blow out the candles on my cake. That is my vision.



Who's says leather isn't in???  



melmar136 said:


> Hi Team Donald!  I just joined, so wanted to introduce myself.  My name is Melissa, and I am turning 40 this year.  I saw a few others are as well, while I was looking through previous pages of posts!
> This is my first BL challenge on the boards.  I did one at work last year and lost 25 pounds.  However, I fell off the wagon, and over the course of 7 months, gained it all back!  So, I know I CAN do it, it's just a matter of getting motivated again, and eating right, and getting in the exercise!
> I really need someone to "report in to" for accountability, so I thought this might work!



You came to the right place!!!  Welcome!!!!!!!



klmrph said:


> I see myself in Negril, Jamaica for my 40th birthday (Oct 2012) under 200 lbs which means I have 63 lbs to lose by then.  It's been at least 5 years since I have been at my WW goal weight of 179.  My weight ticker has a picture of the 7 mile beach in Negril as extra motivation.  We honeymooned in Negril and I have been there several other times too.



That beach looks beautiful.  



4HOLIDAYS said:


> QOTD 1/3...aT the end I hope to feel healthier-more energy and endurance,strength, and hopefully get to the point that some of my health issues go away, get off the meds.  I wouldn't hate it if I was in a smaller size but more importantant to me would be a little better shape rather than the number on the clothes.
> 
> I thought it would be easier the second time getting back into the routine of good food/ exercise but I am finding I still want to reach the cookes/candy that is around.  I'm not, but I still feel the urge too.  And mostly I feel hungrier which is how I felt last time for the first week.
> 
> I am currently freezing here!  Only 45 and windy when I just walked the dog.  For us this is COLD!  I was supposed to take down more of the decs but didn't want to go to the back garage to get all the bins out because it was so windy and cold!  I mean I was sitting by the pool on New Years Day-that is a big change.



I heard on the news that all the Manatee's were clustered together off the coast of Tampa to keep each other warm.  It's cold up here - but we expect it.  



mom2maggie said:


> Today was a great day!  I had a good breakfast, went to Hip Hop Hustle (love that class - burned 762 calories in 60 min!), and then when I went to lunch with my husband and the kids (to a Chinese buffet - EEEK!) I ate sensibly and stayed within a great calorie range.  I didn't emotionally eat, even after I spent NINETY minutes on the phone with AT&T (ugh!  NEVER GET UVERSE!!!) - I ate a apple and that was it.  Then I had a great dinner.  I ended up the day under my calorie range, and drank all my water.  Go me!!
> 
> 
> I picture myself wearing the dress I've saved since my husband and I were dating - a very classic black wrap dress (so it isn't out of style yet  ) - I would love to be able to get back into it.  I was so close before my backslide...I only needed to lose about another 10lbs, which means now I'd need to be down about 44lbs from here.  Totally doable, I think, if I can stay on track!



Just keep the image of that dress in your mind when you have a challenging moment and that goal will be yours.



#1hoosierfan said:


> Good evening!
> 
> Watching The Biggest Loser that I DVR'd.  I am on the planning committee for a big community fundraiser luncheon being held in April, and we had a dinner meeting tonight.  I am proud that I planned for it, and I had a glass and a half of wine and 2 pieces of thin pizza and still came in a bit under my calories for today.  Also got my water and exercise in for today.
> 
> Speaking of exercise, I did day 2 of P90X today and it was Plyometrics..... basically a lot of jumping/cardio/quad work for almost an hour.  I am so glad that have you all here to support me, because it was HARD!
> 
> When I was training for my half-marathon there were MANY days that the ONLY that got me out the door (and continuing) was 2 things.....
> 
> 1) my boys.....  they deserve a Mommy that is healthy
> 2)  going to Disney World to run my first half-marathon.  I would literally picture myself crossing the finish line when I wanted to quit and just walk home.
> 
> Now, I am committed to checking in here to post about my progress, so that is very motivating to me. I also find motivation from your success.
> 
> I am bad about doing personals, but please know that I read each and every post.
> 
> Have a great rest of the evening and an awesome day tomorrow!



Great job on your planning committee dinner.  Doesn't it feel so good to stick to your plan.



amykathleen2005 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am excited to have just joined the team! I am 24 years old and been married for about a year and a half to my wonderful English husband (long story there with our immigration journey). We live in Ohio with our dog Molly. I, like many others here, teach 5th/6th grade full time as well as I am attending graduate school.
> 
> Currently I am at 179.5 pounds. I have a mini goal of getting to 174 to be out of the obese BMI category and then down to 145 to be at a healthy BMI weight.
> 
> Good luck everyone!



Welcome!!!



jenanderson said:


> Evening everyone!  Today was not the best day for me still but I keep writing it all down and keep trying to make some smaller changes.  I am really struggling at jumping in with everything again.  I think I keep thinking that I don't have to work as hard and that the weight will just go away with the little changes.  As I keep looking at it all and reading what everyone else is doing...I realize that I have to make some bigger changes.  I am not sure if all of it will happen this week because of some of the plans we have but I know that next week there will have to be bigger changes.
> 
> Here are some positive things about the day...
> 1.  I knew exercising would be a challenge today so I spent 10 minutes of one of my morning breaks walking the halls at school.  I also did the stairs for a total of 9 flights of stairs.  I then spent 20 minutes of my lunch walking.  I know that I should have done more at home tonight but I didn't and I am going to have to feel comfortable with the fact that I got 30 minutes in today.
> 
> 2.  I packed a very healthy lunch.  I had a couple of pieces of salami on an Arnold's Sandwich thin for my sandwich.  I also had a sugar free chocolate pudding, 14 almonds and a clementine.
> 
> 3.  Despite the fact that I felt like I was going to barely make it through each class...I drank all my water.  It is really hard having to go to the bathroom when there is a class full of MS kids waiting for you!
> 
> 4.  I had a healthy supper of baked chicken with baked fries (a counted out serving).
> 
> Things I would have liked to have done better today...
> 1.  More and better exercising.  I have to focus on getting more weight training and cross training done.
> 
> 2.  I did not eat breakfast.  This led to me eating 3 piece of chocolate with my coffee this morning because I felt like since I didn't have breakfast it was okay.
> 
> 3.  I wanted to make some soup for lunches.  I did not have the ingredients I wanted.  I did not go to the store.  I still do not have the soup.
> 
> 4.  I skipped WW today.  I could have made it but I didn't get out of school in time.  I should have been more prepared so that I was ready to leave knowing that I had to go but I wasn't.  I still need to work on my organizational skills.
> 
> Hope everyone else is had a great day!
> Jen



I see a lot of positives in your day.   It's a work in progress.




simpilotswife said:


> Hey everyone!!  Received my team assignment today and so here I am.
> 
> I got a long way to go but at this point I will settle for fitting into the pants that fit before Christmas
> 
> BTW my name is Kimberly and I will be 53 in a week.  I lost almost 90 lbs the last time I participated on the WISH board and I'm hoping to stay that motivated this time.



Welcome!!!!



jillbur said:


> Whoohoo!! Go team!!
> 
> Thanks. It's definitely starting to wear me down, though. In fact, I found out today that 3 former students (males) were arrested today for murdering a local businessman outside his restaurant/bar last weekend. It happened in the town I teach and go to that restaurant monthly. It was so sad. Then, on today's front page another former student (a female) was accidentally shot in the leg by another one of my former students while he played around with his gun. So one former student shot and 4 more shooting. It makes me so sad that these are the kids I teach. I do have students who go on to college and make something of themselves, but most don't.
> 
> Actually, DH and I are considering FL. Where are you located/which county? DH finishes school for respiratory therapy in Jan 2013, so my aunt who lives in Lady Lake, FL says that all those retirees need health care lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure 45 is cold for you, but if you can send some heat up here, we'd appreciate it. It's 10 degrees right now and the high today was 19. 45 would send me outside to exercise!! Hope it passes fast!
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I'm finishing up watching the BL and then heading to bed. I haven't actually watched the show in a few years, but thought I'd check this season out. DH isn't too happy about that lol.
> 
> I'll see you all tomorrow!
> 
> Jill



I was underwhelmed by the show's contestants.  I think I still miss Jillian.  



belledreamer said:


> So checking in for the evening; and keeping Team Donald's posts up!
> 
> Arms were still screaming from yesterday's raking, so I decided to walk on the treadmill and did 27 minutes!   Plus I listened to Disney theme park music while I was walking to keep me focused.  I really started getting wobbly on my legs when I hit about 20 minutes though.  Still need to remember to pace myself...
> 
> Still keeping up with HH.  I'm determined to have a perfect score this week.  Plus a few pounds less would be nice.  Did have chocolate for the first time in nearly 3 weeks, but it's the mini-choco bars and only had two. Just enough to satisfy the craving without feeling like I've blown my diet.
> 
> I've also decided that I want to do one of the marathons next year!   And mom's on board for taking me, so I gotta start saving money now!  Still not sure if I'm up to the half marathon, but I could definitely see doing the 5K so at this point I think I'll train for that instead.  Plus my DM and one of my cousins (who frequents the DISboards) have expressed some interest in doing it with me.  So who knows?  Maybe there will be three extra runners next year.
> 
> Really tired this evening.  Think I'll turn in early.  Good night!



Good luck with the marathon training.

Janis


----------



## buzz5985

ougrad86 said:


> Hear you with the fertility drugs - I had got down to 135 when I started fertility treatments - I weighed myself 2 weeks into my pregnancy, I was 174!
> 
> 
> 
> My name is Carol, I am 53 years old, married for 31 1/2 years to my DH and have a 15 DS.
> 
> I never had trouble with my weight when I was young - I was a stringbean and never learned about healthy eating, since I was doing sweets to try and pack on the weight - I could eat anything.  That all changed when I got my desk job, but not too bad.  Yoyo'd back and forth through 15 pounds, got down to 127 when I got married, and kept a lot off through college since I was living at home with DH and running all over the campus to class.  After teaching for a few years, I settled into accounting, and that was it!  Reached a high of 215.  I've been with WW a few times, currently following it now and lost about 55 pounds a few years ago.  Gained 25 back, and lost about 10 with last fall's BL challenge and WW, but had some family issues that impacted my participation in the program; hopefully this go 'round will be better.  Hope to get back to my starting weight before going back to Disney/Universal again in April, so I feel comfortable on the rides and running around the parks.
> 
> Always crazy busy with work and DS is training for Track and Field.  I can't run due to arthritic knees, so when I do exercise need to do low impact, which does limit me somewhat.  I like yoga, but need to get some cardio and strength training in.
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to get my wedding band back on after my last weight loss, and I can now slip in on and off - determined never to get back to where they have to force it off for surgery, which is where I was in '05.  It hurt like blazes when they forced it off, and I couldn't get it back on until I lost that weight.
> 
> 
> 
> Action Plan:
> Journal everyday using WW online
> Drink water - I drink a little diet soda but still drink enough water - I can't give up my soda, at least not yet!
> Follow HH, WIN and do weekly weigh-ins
> Start planning healthier evening meals - that is usually my downfall
> Find time to exercise, even if it is just taking a walk during lunch at work!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the same age with my 15 DS!  I always feel older, and felt better about myself when I lost some weight.  Need to get back there again. My friend is about the same age with a DD my son's age.  That might be why we get on so well!
> 
> 
> 
> The exercise, finding time and motivation.  I hate exercise, but if I plan the meals right, I pick up DS from track, put him in the shower (he takes forever), put the meal on to heat up and do the Wii or something for about 30 minutes and then a quick shower.  We may eat a little late, but we tend to do that anyway.  I can't exercise after eating dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> I know - I love salads, but when it is 20 degrees outsdie it is the last thing I want!
> 
> 
> 
> I saw other answers as well to this.  I like iceberg for it's crunch, but like someone said it does not have much in the way of nutrients.  You could try the salad blends in the store, they mix iceberg with other types.  Spinach is not crunchy, a little bitter, but with the right dressing I like it.  I have never been a romaine fan, it tastes odd to me, but mixed with other greens it is not very noticable.  But the blends are many different types, and you can get small bites to see what you like.
> 
> 
> 
> I see myself in Universal and Disney in April - hopefully not afraid to wear shorts, running around like crazy to keep up with DS and his best friend (the aforementioned DD of my friend - we go together).  To have the energy to keep going all day, sleep well at night and then get up to get going again!  When I am not heavy, I have more energy and feel better.  Less stress on my knees, so I can walk more.  And we are planning a pool day - I had the courage to put on a swimsuit for the first time in years this last summer - hopefully I will be even slimmer by then.
> 
> At the far end of the journey, when I have finally lost all the weight I want to lose - about to 140 or 145 - I expect to feel better and be healthier.  I had DS late in life - I need to keep myself healthy to spend time with him and watch him grow and go on with his life!
> 
> 
> I did some searching for recipies over lunch, will put together a shopping list tomorrow, and try and find some time to make it to the store - maybe over lunch since after work does not work too well.  I never know when DS will be out of practice!
> 
> Need to turn in, too tired to even do smilies, but I really wanted to catch up with you all!



Looks like you have a plan.  

My DS 15 is on the wrestling team - and if Track and field is anything like it the practices are ridiculous.  He has practice every day from 3 pm to 6:30.  the meets are 3 hours long and the tournaments are closer to 6 hours.  I wish I was still a hockey mom.  I never thought I would miss sitting in a cold rink!!!



mrsxsparrow said:


> Okay I've had this vision since seeing pictures of me from the last Disneyland Half Marathon (9/2011). They were definitely sooooo not pretty. So my vision is me, running the Wine and Dine half this year, in a custom shirt. On the front, it would say "I'm an AFTER" and on the back, there would be a picture from the DL half and something like "My before  115lbs heavier, 09/2011"
> 
> Of course, I probably won't make it down 115 pounds by November. But next November is a huge probability...



Love your shirt idea!!!  You can do it.



mrsxsparrow said:


> All right, I realize this post will mean I've posted four times in a row, but I have a lot to say, and I thought they were too different (and it'd be too long) to put it all in one post. Plus, whatever gets us ahead of Team Mickey, right?
> 
> Vent time... Why does eating healthy have to be so expensive? I know there's deals and things like that at the market, and not everything is expensive, but the stuff that is makes it annoying. For example, today I went out to breakfast with one of my best friends. She got french toast, and I got a tomato, spinach, and onion omelet. We started out at the same price. But then I got egg whites instead of whole eggs which added $1.50. The I opted for fruit instead of potatoes, which cost another $1.50. Really?!? So annoying.
> 
> Buuuut I did eat healthy. So it's all good.
> 
> I've said before that I hired a trainer at the gym. We have a full session on Mondays that I pay for, then the rest of the week she trains me for free (I  her. Seriously). I thought I manages to get out of tomorrow's session. We usually train in the afternoons, but tomorrow I'm leaving work early and heading to Disneyland for the evening banana. So I told her I couldn't meet because I'm working earlier than usual. Here's how the conversation went down:
> 
> Me: "I can't make it tomorrow  I have to go to work early."
> Trainer: "Oh that sucks. What time do you have to go in?"
> Me: "Like 9:00am" (Side note  I work part time and usually don't go in until 1:00pm).
> Her: "Oh perfect! I have a client at 6:00am. You can come in at 7:30!!"
> 
> Uuuugh.
> 
> On another note... I weighed in today. Down 2.2 pounds!! So excited. It isn't a huge percentage, but it makes my five-week total 9.2! I'm really not usually this excited about stuff, but this is exciting for me.
> 
> Of course, I leave for WDW (and the marathon relay) on Friday. I'll be awesome Friday, Saturday, and Sunday... but then we don't leave until Wednesday night and while I'll try to make smarter decisions, I'm eating whatever the heck I want!!
> 
> Yay team! (I also don't usually use this many exclamation points, I promise. I'm usually pretty sarcastic and not really excited about anything. But whatever.)



I find when I grocery shop - the healthy stuff is actually less expensive than the processed foods.  But eating out it's difficult to find healthy choices.  Great job on finding some.  



LuvBaloo said:


> Thanks to everybody who puts in their time to make these challenges work!  You are wonderful!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody!  I signed up yesterday, and got on today to read the thread.  My name is Shannon, I'll be 40 this year, married with 2 daughters (10 & 6).  I work full time, have started taking accounting courses again to aim for getting my CGA designation.
> I've been off the Dis for almost a year, but used to be very involved in the BL challenges, and had some successs.  This is a fresh year, and I will get back into ONE-derland.
> 
> 
> 
> This time, I'm going back to what worked for me in the past.
> 
> Remember my key phrases:
> 1 - I am worth it!
> 2 - My daughters deserve a healthy mom.
> 3 - The goal is healthy not skinny.
> 4 - Exercise consistently.  Use my Curves membership.  Go there.  I deserve 3 hours a week to go do the exercise I enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> Exercising consistently.  I have to make time for it.
> The reason I keep failing, is I let myself fail.
> Nobody stops me from exercising but me.
> Nobody can motive me - I have to motivate myself.
> 
> 
> 
> I will have more stamina!  In 3 months, I will be motivated to start the C25K again and I will enjoy my success.



Welcome back!!!



Tink rules said:


> first of all.. I need to kind of find a place in my self to stay calm about this.  I get anxious when I think of how much I need to lose (48 lbs).  I am going to try and take it 5 lbs at a time because I know that if I can do the first 5, then I can go on.
> 
> I am beginning by cutting back on what I eat.  I'm not ready to jump into a weight loss program full steam yet due to things I'll explain in the next part... but thinking positively and having real reasons for doing this (my health) is important..
> 
> 
> 
> Exercise.  I suffer from chronic pain (woke up with it this morning as a matter of fact) and I am always afraid from day to day that I won't be able to control it.  I also have literally NO endurance - so that is my biggest thing to work on.  I will start slow and try to build up over time.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to be healthier.  Not necessarily thin, but healthier.  I have suffered for 23 years in pain and I'm the one person I put last.  I need to concentrate on MY health and take the steps to make it better.
> 
> I would like to see myself on the hammock between the two palm trees at the Poly.  (and not have the Hammock drag on the ground... )
> 
> I would like to buy clothes in regular sizes.
> 
> I want to be able to do the Princess 5k While my iron woman niece does the goofy challenge...



Small baby steps, take it slow and try to change one thing at a time.  This week, drink more water.  Next week add a extra vegie.  



luvpoohandcompany said:


> I'm with you on this one-I'm my biggest roadblock! I find it too easy to make excuses for myself-too busy to exercise/ too tired to cook etc. This year I'm determined to make it work and I find this challenge is really helping me stay focused on that.
> 
> Must say writing down what I eat has flagged up some areas of my diet that need improving big time. Hasvent managed the recommended daily fruit/veg intake yet but I'm getting closer



I find when I write all the BLT's - I have a better week.  



luvpoohandcompany said:


> uh oh I have to make a confession
> 
> 1)I have yet to take the "before Photos". Too scarey to even contemplate getting someone to take them and havent figured out hoe to do it myself without the flash going off in the mirror
> 
> 2) I went to bed at 8.30pm last night because the big bag of peanuts in the kitchen was calling to me and this was the best way I could think of avoiding them
> 
> On a positive note though- I didnt cave and they (the peanuts) are hitting the bin as we speak
> 
> Good luck to everyone on another sucessful day



Nuts are hard to have around.  A serving size is so small, it's easy to go overboard with them.  

Janis


----------



## Ruthie5671

Oh, I'm excited!  My first post as an official member of "Team Donald"!!  

My name is Ruthie and I live in Frankfort, KY.  I'm 40 years old  and have been married for the past 1 1/2 years to the best decision I have ever made in my life.  I am a social worker, love scrapbooking and cannot wait to retire to Florida and be able to go to Disney on a regular basis.  This is my first time being a member of a Biggest Loser challenge.  I'm not sure why, but I'm sure I can come up with a million excuses.  I'm really loving the "No Excuses" motto of this seasons BL.  I of course watched last night and was totally rooting for Santa and Mrs. Claus.

Anyway, how did I get here?  Well, I was a chubby child, a fat teenager and an even bigger adult.  I have been on a bunch of diets that have temporarily worked but ultimately failed.  My DH and I have been saying for a while that we need to get our lazy butts off the couch and make better decisions, and I think we have finally rounded that corner.  Of course, we have a bet!  The person who loses the most weight (percentage) between now and our tentatively planned WDW trip in June will get a $25 gift card to the store of their choice.  Yup, I'm motivated by the cash.

So I went and dusted off the scale yesterday to find it not working. After putting in new batteries, it said that my weight was 197 punds.  I'm pretty sure that was my birth weight , so it is officially broken.  I have ordered a new one, so my inital weigh in will not get sent for a few days.

QOTD - Wednesday January 4, 2012 - Are there any road blocks in your journey to better health?? These road blocks could be people, events, etc. How are you going to deal with these road blocks??

Gosh, road blocks - there are so many.  We are constantly broke, so I cannot afford a gym membership or to buy a treadmill.  Excuses.  Eating healthy is so expensive.  More excuses.  Myself and my own mentality.  Why try again?  Why will this be different?  Well, maybe now I'm different, and this challenge will help me.  

I will post some pics when I get home.  Yup, still at work.  DH works third shift tonight, so he's at home sleeping and I didn't take anything out for dinner.  Crap - quit the excuses!!!  Okay!  I will - I promise!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

escape said:


> I'm leaving to go on my Disney trip tomorrow and won't be back until next week.



Have a great time susie and if your running in the marathon good luck.  I cant remember if you said you are or not.



mom2maggie said:


> Woot woot!  Zumba & Strength classes today - 120 minutes, 1364 calories burned.  Combined with my sensible lunch and breakfast, and I'm still -627 calories for the day...I guess I can totally eat dinner, huh?



woohoo that makes eating dinner even that more fun know that you already burned all those calories.  Great work.



pjlla said:


> Peep drop sounds absolutely adorable!  Are they Christmas peeps or leftover Easter peeps??



It was the classic yellow peep.



pjlla said:


> Here is my SUPER SCARY before photo.... probably around 220 lbs.  I only ever recorded a legit "219" on a scale, but know that I was probably  heavier than that at some point in time..... like the day this photo was taken. May 2002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I am this past May... nearly 9 years to the day, since I am realizing that both of these photos were taken on Mother's Day weekend.  This is 90 pounds down from the before photo (possibly even more).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.... that prettier and younger version of me in both pictures??.... that is my beautiful daughter! ......................P



Pamela that was an absolutely amazing transformation.  You are so inspiring.  Your daughter is beautiful and has grown so much since that pic.

I saw your question to me about sauerkraut which is a funny story.  My nana makes 2 versions but both from canned saurkraut.  I never ate it until last year when I forced myself to try it and loved it.  I only like the kind she makes that she calls brown flour kraut.  I got done eating a 1/2 cup serving on New Years day that I counted as 35 cal or something around there.  Then I said how do you actually make this nana?  She said you boil the kraut and then add flour and a tub of lard.  keep mixing it until its all brown and juicy.  OH my god I almost died when she said that.  Thats my nana for ya.  She says pork fat rules. and we wonder why I have a weight issue. 



jillbur said:


> Funny story about my day at work:
> 
> Hmmm...I had a student today tell me that I reminded her of a crispy potato wedge from KFC. I have been called a lot of things by my students, but never a crispy potato wedge  I told her I didn't know if I should be happy or offended and she said it was a compliment~that I looked good and potato wedges are good. I guess I'll take whatever compliments I can get, even if it compares me to a chunk of potato fried in oil
> 
> Hope that makes everyone smile or laugh like I did!!
> 
> Jill



hahaha thats a good one.  Kids say the funniest things sometimes.



frndshpcptn said:


> I had one serving of grits (no butter) for breakfast, along with an iced double espresso (skim milk and splenda).  Home-cooked veggie dumplings and water for lunch, with muddy buddies for my snack so far.  Not sure about dinner yet, we'll see what time I get home tonight.
> 
> Hope everybody in the cold areas stays warm on this chilly day!



let me guess, are you from down south???  grits and dumplings????  Great job with making all the things you like to eat much healthier.  I think that is the most important thing is to not deprive yourself but to make what you like healthier or eat it in moderation.



momofdjc said:


> I'm on my second day of no pop and still fighting a headache from it.  Hoping it goes away soon.



It gets better as the days go on.  Im on day 4 of no soda.  I am still getting headaches at night before dinner but it is getting less and less worse as time is going on.  Hang in there.  Its not easy.



Disneyluvr said:


> What grade do you teach? I teach kinder and they always have something funny to say. I had one little boy who always rubbed my tummy and one day he said, I love your fluffy tummy it's so bubbly



Oh my gosh that is hysterical.  I bet that childs parent would have died if they heard him say that.  My 4 year old walked in as I was getting dressed a few weeks ago and I had on my pants but only a bra.  He said "do you have a baby in your belly" and I was like no.  and he said then why is it so big?  I was a little mortified but then found the humor in it.  Out of the mouth of babes.



grumpyskirtgirl said:


> So I threw a couple of dollars into my Disney fund since I didnt buy the pizza to make it the greatest lunch ever!
> 
> GO TEAM DONALD!!!!​



Now that is a great idea.  My fast food breakfast was costing almost 5$ and I at least was getting it 5 days a week if not more.  So right there I should be able to put away 50$ a paycheck.  I think I might steal your idea.



Ruthie5671 said:


> My name is Ruthie and I live in Frankfort, KY.



Hi Ruthie, Welcome to the team.

**********************************************************

Had a delicious dinner and now I am going to help ryan with his homework and then head to the gym.  I am feeling so good right now.  I feel like nothing can stop me.  I just hope I can keep this motivation going.  Im glad I have all of you here to help me.


----------



## buzz5985

donac said:


> Good Wednesday Morning everyone.
> 
> I only have a few minutes since I just read 2 pages that were posted since I looked last night.  Welcome to all the new people.  Welcome to the new Team Donald people who used to be on the BL challenges.  It is good to see you again.
> 
> I am feeling better from the bout of stomache virus.  I have a feeling that the headache may be back but I have some tylenol in my desk so I think I am ready for the day.  I just had 2 pieces of toast .  I think I will pack some fruit and crackers for lunch and take it from there.
> 
> Ds2 made it to Gambia safely.  I got an email from him yesterday.  He will be spending some time in the capital before he goes to the villages they will  be working on.  He will be working on the road between these 8 villages and also looking at solar water pumps to make it easier for the villages to get water.
> 
> Off to work.   I didn't want to work out this morning because I didn't want to exhaust myself before I left.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Glad you are feeling better.




my3princes said:


> There seem to be so many hurdles this time.  Of course I am probably the biggest hurdle.  I can come up with believable excuses.  My work schedule is a hurdle and the fact that I hate my job.  The anxiety associated with everything that has gone on in our life over the last several months means lots of meds for me.  I need to figure out the balance that I seem to be missing, find a new enjoyable permanent job, figure out what I can an can't eat and figure out which exercise is going to work best for me.
> 
> I'm off to work.  Have a great day.



I didn't like my job for years, and years and years.  A wise man told me to look at it differently.  So now I think - If it weren't for my job - I wouldn't have a roof over my head, the food on the table - or my WDW vacations.  



VirataMama4 said:


> I have a few road blocks, but the biggest one is myself!  I always am putting Dh and kids ahead of myself and making excuses as to why I don't eat better or exercise regularly.  I need to learn how to make time for myself and stick to it.
> The other big road block for this challenge is going to be our up coming move.  We're moving from MD to NoLa in March, we're driving so making good food choices and getting in exercise is going to be next to impossible.   My plan right now is that I'm going to pack healthier food for myself and I'm going to bring the Wii with me and do some Wii Fit while in the hotels...  Hopefully I will be able to keep up with that.  We will have our dog with us so I'll have to take her for little walks at every stop.  But she is a Shih Tzu/Maltese so she doesn't go for long walks before she gets tired.



I have a Shih Tzu/terrier/dachsund mix, that in the cold will just stand there and shiver.  He's so pathetic.  Good luck with the move.



melmar136 said:


> I am right there with you on the biggest roadblock being myself, and putting others before me.
> I do really well, and then something happens, and I get stressed and start mindlessly eating.  And then I don't stop.
> I can make so many excuses for not exercising....and as a single mom, I feel bad taking time for myself.
> This time, I think what I might do for exercise is something that will include DD....like the Wii Fit.  I am also going to buy Zumba for the Wii.
> I just need to remember that I DO deserve to do this for myself!



Yes you do deserve it!!! 



klmrph said:


> Like others, it's me for the most part, but it will be others that are eating around me who may encourage me to take part in their bad eating.



I just tell a little white lie to people, I have a sore tooth - the sugar will kill it. Or something like that.



JacksLilWench said:


> PS, if anyone needs a little extra motivation today (or at any point, really!) go to YouTube and search for a video called Jessica's Daily Affirmation.  It's totally safe for work (no curse words, violence, etc) and always gives me a little boost when I watch it.  Plus it's cute and funny!



That was cute!!!



GoofyPredsFan said:


> I think my biggest roadblock right now is affording the healthy foods.  We're on a tight one-income budget right now and I can't afford to buy seperate foods.  Everyone will have to be on board to eat the healthy foods I make!  Plus, healthy foods are expensive!  But NO EXCUSES right?  I will make it work, it'll just take more time at the grocery store finding the right things!  On another note, I just wanted to share a line that stuck with me last night from Dolvet (sp??) the trainer on Biggest Loser...He said "If you ain't moving, you ain't losing!!"  I thought that was great



I don't know if it will help you or not - but I plan my meals around what is on sale that week.  Look over on the Budget boards here for some ideas on savings at the grocery store.  I find I don't use many coupons, since I don't buy processed foods.



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Isnt it funny how so many of us recognise that we are our own worst enemies when it comes to looking after ourselves!
> Let 2012 be the year that we change that once and for all and be our own best friends instead
> 
> Thanks for all the supportive comments re photos and peanuts
> You never know I might even pluck up the courage to take photos on friday before I weigh myself (no promises though I dont feel just as daunted as before now)



Yes it does seem we are the problems.  So NO more EXCUSES!!!  I was hoping on BL they would get into the No Excuses more than they did.



escape said:


> Just a quick drive-by to cheer everyone on for the next week.  Remember to write down everything you eat.  It really does help to see where we can improve our diets.  If you drink it - ink it; if you bite it - write it!
> 
> I'm leaving to go on my Disney trip tomorrow and won't be back until next week.  Hopefully, I'll get a chance to login every now and then and see how everyone is doing.  I don't have time now to respond to everyone now but hope to do my share when I get back.  Just remember - we're in this together.  It's so much easier and more fun than to go it alone.
> 
> I think the biggest road block for me is stress.  I eat when I'm stressed out, bummed out, mad, discouraged, etc.  Comfort foods are my biggest hangups.  Carrots and celery don't cut for me at times but neither does being over-weight.  However, with this medically supervised diet I'm going on (with a 16-week mandatory classes),  hopefully, I can change all this.  Any tips I learn, I'll pass on.
> 
> Hope you all have a great week ahead!  Sending pixie dust to all!



Never heard of the drink it - ink it before - love it.



mom2maggie said:


> Woot woot!  Zumba & Strength classes today - 120 minutes, 1364 calories burned.  Combined with my sensible lunch and breakfast, and I'm still -627 calories for the day...I guess I can totally eat dinner, huh?



Good for you!!!!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> LOVE THIS.
> Heres one my friend used to say "lose the c on chips and whaddya get? HIPS


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Shannon-*-Welcome back! So glad to see you!
*
You too Pamela! *



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I saw your question to me about sauerkraut which is a funny story.  My nana makes 2 versions but both from canned saurkraut.  I never ate it until last year when I forced myself to try it and loved it.  I only like the kind she makes that she calls brown flour kraut.  I got done eating a 1/2 cup serving on New Years day that I counted as 35 cal or something around there.  Then I said how do you actually make this nana?  She said you boil the kraut and then add flour and a tub of lard.  keep mixing it until its all brown and juicy.  OH my god I almost died when she said that.  Thats my nana for ya.  She says pork fat rules. and we wonder why I have a weight issue.


 Yuck! But I bet it did taste good! Great job on the fastfood Lindsay! I am so proud of you!

*****
I knew from the start I wouldn't be a 100% here until DS goes back to college,  and that day is tomorrow. I am pretty sad. We all are really. Even my son. I think part of it is my hormones are just all over the place this past month--one of the lovely side effects of c-d. I have spent the entire day trying not to cry. Hopefully tomorrow will be better. I am planning a big old nasty pool run tomorrow night to get rid of some of the stress. And the physical therapist helper dude ratted me out today. I'm still not technically supposed to be running (it's been 10 weeks!!!!!) but since Christmas have slowly been starting back up. So today when I went for p-t he asked me if I was running and how it was going and my physical therapist looked at me like--seriously, do not tell me you are running. Anywho, the cat is out of the bag. The bad part--she beat the h*** out of my foot today and it is really, really, really sore. I think that was payback for not following directions.

Have a good Thursday! Hopefully by Friday I will be done being sad and back to my motivated self.


----------



## buzz5985

belledreamer said:


> Definitely myself.  I'm always thinking of reasons why it's okay to eat the Quarter Pounder or the Little Debbie snack or of reasons why it's okay to not exercise today.  But I'm keeping the goals I've set for myself in mind; fitting in my grandmother's ring, fitting in my costumes and running the Disney 5k. But I know if I keep up those bad habits, I'll never reach my goal.
> 
> Plus the thought of crossing the finish line at my first 5k and knowing that a year before I couldn't do it and look how far I've come is too good of a temptation to go back to where I was.
> 
> 
> And for the poster who thought the guy in my icon was my boyfriend, BLESS YOU!!  He isn't my boyfriend, but I totally wish he was!



You can do it!!!  



grumpyskirtgirl said:


> QOTD - Wednesday January 4, 2012 - Are there any road blocks in your journey to better health?? These road blocks could be people, events, etc. How are you going to deal with these road blocks??
> Janis
> 
> 
> I am definitely my biggest roadblock. More specifically, the excuses I come up with. Some are pretty darn convincing! :
> 
> BUT, that being said, today I made a choice NOT to eat pizza (like my son was begging for) but to come home and eat a bowl of meatlessTaco Soup. It tasted great and I felt even better knowing it was WAY less calories & cheaper than a couple slices of pizza. So I threw a couple of dollars into my Disney fund since I didnt buy the pizza to make it the greatest lunch ever!
> 
> GO TEAM DONALD!!!!​



Great job on the no pizza.



Ruthie5671 said:


> QOTD - Wednesday January 4, 2012 - Are there any road blocks in your journey to better health?? These road blocks could be people, events, etc. How are you going to deal with these road blocks??
> 
> Gosh, road blocks - there are so many.  We are constantly broke, so I cannot afford a gym membership or to buy a treadmill.  Excuses.  Eating healthy is so expensive.  More excuses.  Myself and my own mentality.  Why try again?  Why will this be different?  Well, maybe now I'm different, and this challenge will help me.
> 
> I will post some pics when I get home.  Yup, still at work.  DH works third shift tonight, so he's at home sleeping and I didn't take anything out for dinner.  Crap - quit the excuses!!!  Okay!  I will - I promise!



Welcome - isn't it amazing, when you sit down and think about it - how many excuses we all make??  This time it will be different!!!  




Rose&Mike said:


> *Shannon-*-Welcome back! So glad to see you!
> *
> You too Pamela! *
> 
> 
> Yuck! But I bet it did taste good! Great job on the fastfood Lindsay! I am so proud of you!
> 
> *****
> I knew from the start I wouldn't be a 100% here until DS goes back to college,  and that day is tomorrow. I am pretty sad. We all are really. Even my son. I think part of it is my hormones are just all over the place this past month--one of the lovely side effects of c-d. I have spent the entire day trying not to cry. Hopefully tomorrow will be better. I am planning a big old nasty pool run tomorrow night to get rid of some of the stress. And the physical therapist helper dude ratted me out today. I'm still not technically supposed to be running (it's been 10 weeks!!!!!) but since Christmas have slowly been starting back up. So today when I went for p-t he asked me if I was running and how it was going and my physical therapist looked at me like--seriously, do not tell me you are running. Anywho, the cat is out of the bag. The bad part--she beat the h*** out of my foot today and it is really, really, really sore. I think that was payback for not following directions.
> 
> Have a good Thursday! Hopefully by Friday I will be done being sad and back to my motivated self.



Take care of that foot!!!

I think I have finally caught up for now.


----------



## my3princes

pjlla said:


> Here is my SUPER SCARY before photo.... probably around 220 lbs.  I only ever recorded a legit "219" on a scale, but know that I was probably  heavier than that at some point in time..... like the day this photo was taken. May 2002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I am this past May... nearly 9 years to the day, since I am realizing that both of these photos were taken on Mother's Day weekend.  This is 90 pounds down from the before photo (possibly even more).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.... that prettier and younger version of me in both pictures??.... that is my beautiful daughter! ......................P



You were Both beautiful in both photos, but you look much younger and healthier now 



buzz5985 said:


> Glad you are feeling better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't like my job for years, and years and years.  A wise man told me to look at it differently.  So now I think - If it weren't for my job - I wouldn't have a roof over my head, the food on the table - or my WDW vacations.



The 2 b witches that I work with decided to throw me under the bus, put it in reverse and back over me a couple of times.  They did this while I was out sick yesterday.  One of them didn't even work yesterday, but felt the need to call in to "tell" on me.  The funny (not so much) thing is that they made up things that I supposedly said at a staff meeting last week that the director was at.  The 2 of them don't seem to have a brain between the two of them.  Everything they claims had been disproved before I cam in this morning.   Our team lead was on vacation for 2 weeks and she was the one they reported too.  Of course we had expected this and discussed it before vacation.  I'm just angry that no one does anything to stop these 2.  I so wanted to confront them, but I was talked out of it.   My lead says that the 2 of them has done it to her too many times to count.  It just isn't right.  I so can't wait to find a new job.


----------



## melmar136

Just wanted to share a treat that is low in calories.  They are called French Twists, and I have seen them at the store in a bag, and in a plastic tub.  The shorter ones, in the tub are only 30 calories each, and are great if you are craving something sweet.  If you're doing Weight Watchers, they are 1 point for 2.
http://barrysbakery.com/  is the link if you want to check them out.  Yummy!
Although, DD decided she really likes them as well, and ate half the tub after school!  

Another "treat" I have, mostly in the winter, is the diet hot chocolate, which is only 25 calories.  

I NEED something sweet...so at least these are better for us!


----------



## belledreamer

Whew!  I'm wiped out!  Just got finished exercising so I thought I'd catch up while I rest.

Resisted the urge for a corn dog today and opted for water instead.  I read an article on Yahoo! the other day that said just smelling the food instead of eating it helps you lose weight.  Supposedly, they say just smelling it instead of eating it tricks your body into thinking you've already eaten it...

It doesn't work... 

Mom treated me for lunch at Chili's today and even though I really wanted the 'Big Mouth Bites'  (YUM!!) I settled on a lunch special, a small salad and mini quesadilla which was actually really good and filled me up.

Exercising was harder to make it through today.  I guess going from absolutely no exercise to 4 days in a row is a bigger leap than I thought...  But I'm not giving up!


----------



## ougrad86

buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - Wednesday January 4, 2012 - Are there any road blocks in your journey to better health??  These road blocks could be people, events, etc.  How are you going to deal with these road blocks??Janis



As  many have already said, I am my own roadblock.  Especially finding excuses not to exercise, too busy, too tired, etc.  Exercise needs to be a normal part of my day, like brushing my teeth or taking a shower.  Once I get going I can be wonderful about food and water during the day, but get me home and I let myself go .  I had a good schedule last spring, and I want to start up with that again.



mikamah said:


> Remember, nothing tastes as good as being thin feels!!
> Have a great day!!!



That quote got me through the last challenge!!  I said it nearly every day and have it written down in the journal I kept .



VirataMama4 said:


> The other big road block for this challenge is going to be our up coming move.  We're moving from MD to NoLa in March, we're driving so making good food choices and getting in exercise is going to be next to impossible.   My plan right now is that I'm going to pack healthier food for myself and I'm going to bring the Wii with me and do some Wii Fit while in the hotels...  Hopefully I will be able to keep up with that.  We will have our dog with us so I'll have to take her for little walks at every stop.  But she is a Shih Tzu/Maltese so she doesn't go for long walks before she gets tired.



We take long trips to the midwest twice a year, and my DH was in the Air Force so I know about PCSing!  On the road, Subway is a good choice.  They have some decent lo-fat sandwiches, great salads where you can pick and choose, and they even have soup and breakfast foods, though I haven't tried any.  The only bad thing is the cookies staring at you when you pay for your sandwich.  I try my best not to let temptation get the best of me...



jillbur said:


> I weighed myself this morning after tracking all my food and working out every day this week~up 0.4 pounds! Grrrrrrr...I have to get in an awesome workout at the gym tonight! Unfortunately, I feel a cold starting, so I need to kick that as well as my own butt lol. Have a great day everyone.
> Jill



But remember, muscle weighs more than fat - so you might be getting leaner even if you gain a little weight!  Hope your cold gets better, I feel like I have a little stomach bug myself.  At least soup is good for me!



frndshpcptn said:


> I'm a little nervous I might go "bad" this afternoon, as I am very tired and when I feel this way I usually snack to stay awake at work (bad, I know).
> I definitely find I eat more when I am tired (if I can't go take a nap).  Maybe another goal of mine will be to get a more consistent night's sleep.



It is dangerous for me as well if I don't get enough sleep.  Especially with sweets - I instinctively reach for sugar to help keep me alert...I need to reach for a sweet apple or banana instead of the chocolate!



buzz5985 said:


> My DS 15 is on the wrestling team - and if Track and field is anything like it the practices are ridiculous.  He has practice every day from 3 pm to 6:30.  the meets are 3 hours long and the tournaments are closer to 6 hours.  I wish I was still a hockey mom.  I never thought I would miss sitting in a cold rink!!!
> Janis



Wow - he only practices two hours a day, 1 hour running and 1 hour upper body (sometimes).  But our school lets out late, about 4:00, so I can't pick him up on the long days until about 6:15.
The meets start at about 5:30 and end about 7:30 - 8, depending on how fast we cycle through the events.  I was a timer for the two home meets we had, and it was fun, but cold that spring night!  It is usually held on a school night, so they can't go too late, which helps.
I can't complain though.  I am glad he is picking this active lifestyle instead of sitting on the computer all the time...like I do at work, and after work, instead of exercising sometimes.  I hope he carries it with him into adulthood.



pjlla said:


> Here is my SUPER SCARY before photo.... probably around 220 lbs.  I only ever recorded a legit "219" on a scale, but know that I was probably  heavier than that at some point in time..... like the day this photo was taken. May 2002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I am this past May... nearly 9 years to the day, since I am realizing that both of these photos were taken on Mother's Day weekend.  This is 90 pounds down from the before photo (possibly even more).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.... that prettier and younger version of me in both pictures??.... that is my beautiful daughter! ......................P



That is awesome - really inspiring!

********************************

Had kind of a blah day, overslept for the 2nd day in a row, finally realized I had my clock set for 5:45 PM - no wonder it wasn't working!  At least I got some extra sleep, but makes for a hectic morning with no breakfast, so I eat all the wrong things.  Had soup for lunch though, and may have it for dinner since I feel a little icky.  Hopefully will be on time tomorrow and be able to eat my oatmeal and start the morning off on the right foot!

Wrote up my list, may sneak out of work a little early tomorrow (boss is off, yeh!) and run through the store to pick up all my stuff to replace the junk food we seem to have too much off (DMiL and DM loads us up with food before sending us back home - including all the leftovers from the parties).  So will be all healthy starting Friday!

I did kind of fall off my diet...I really need to get started again, and get back on track!

Go Team Donald !

Carol


----------



## cjdj4

Good day again today. I followed a 7th grader through her classes today. The teachers are so great I honestly feel privileged to work with them everyday. Tomorrow I follow an 8th grader all day. I am looking forward to it. 

I ate well again today. Still haven't exercised I need to get off my butt and do something already. Not getting enough water in either. 




#1hoosierfan said:


> I am bad about doing personals, but please know that I read each and every post.


I Read them all too, but it is HARD to reply to everyone. I am really in awe of those that do! It really is so thoughtful. I'm just not great at keeping up with it all. So you are not alone. 



amykathleen2005 said:


> I, like many others here, teach 5th/6th grade full time as well as I am attending graduate school.



Yay! Another one!



jillbur said:


> Thanks. It's definitely starting to wear me down, though. In fact, I found out today that 3 former students (males) were arrested today for murdering a local businessman outside his restaurant/bar last weekend. It happened in the town I teach and go to that restaurant monthly. It was so sad. Then, on today's front page another former student (a female) was accidentally shot in the leg by another one of my former students while he played around with his gun. So one former student shot and 4 more shooting. It makes me so sad that these are the kids I teach. I do have students who go on to college and make something of themselves, but most don't.
> 
> Actually, DH and I are considering FL. Where are you located/which county? DH finishes school for respiratory therapy in Jan 2013, so my aunt who lives in Lady Lake, FL says that all those retirees need health care lol.


I have had two former students get arrested this year as well. One for rape, and one for a shooting. I also had 2 former students die this year, one was shot, and one was hit by a car crossing the street walking to school in the dark morning.  It is very sad. I actually moved schools this year to a new magnet school in my district. We are an IB focus so it is *really* different.

I live and work in Hillsborough County where Tampa is located. We are the 8th largest school district in the nation. I think we always have openings because we are so big. Only 1 - 1.25 hours from WDW. I have lived here for 17 years. I love it. 


jenanderson said:


> welcome: to another teacher!  It is so funny how many of us in the group teach this time around.
> 
> Jill - I really feel for you.    I used to work in a really rough area but at least it was elementary school.  DH still teaches in a really challenging school.  We both have dealt with murders within the families of kids we teach, kids who are homeless, kids who have parents who are in jail and the list goes on.  Whenever we watch the news and it seems like the bad thing is in the neighborhood of our school, we pray it does not involve any of our students.  Three years ago I left the inner city.  I still teach in what we call an "inner ring" school and we deal with a lot of gang problems.  It does get hard at times.



We go through same thing here when we hear of bad things going down in the neighborhood. 



escape said:


> I'm leaving to go on my Disney trip tomorrow and won't be back until next week.



Have a great trip!



mom2maggie said:


> Woot woot!  Zumba & Strength classes today - 120 minutes, 1364 calories burned.  Combined with my sensible lunch and breakfast, and I'm still -627 calories for the day...I guess I can totally eat dinner, huh?



Nice!



jillbur said:


> Funny story about my day at work:
> 
> Hmmm...I had a student today tell me that I reminded her of a crispy potato wedge from KFC. I have been called a lot of things by my students, but never a crispy potato wedge  I told her I didn't know if I should be happy or offended and she said it was a compliment~that I looked good and potato wedges are good. I guess I'll take whatever compliments I can get, even if it compares me to a chunk of potato fried in oil
> 
> Hope that makes everyone smile or laugh like I did!!
> 
> Jill




 That is funny! 



Disneyluvr said:


> Thanks for the chuckle! Well I'd take it as a compliment cause anyone knows that the crispy ones are always thin!
> 
> What grade do you teach? I teach kinder and they always have something funny to say. I had one little boy who always rubbed my tummy and one day he said, I love your fluffy tummy it's so bubbly



OMG! LOL! I love little kids. 



melmar136 said:


> Just wanted to share a treat that is low in calories.  They are called French Twists, and I have seen them at the store in a bag, and in a plastic tub.  The shorter ones, in the tub are only 30 calories each, and are great if you are craving something sweet.  If you're doing Weight Watchers, they are 1 point for 2.
> http://barrysbakery.com/  is the link if you want to check them out.  Yummy!
> Although, DD decided she really likes them as well, and ate half the tub after school!
> 
> Another "treat" I have, mostly in the winter, is the diet hot chocolate, which is only 25 calories.
> 
> I NEED something sweet...so at least these are better for us!


Thanks for the snack ideas!



buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - Wednesday January 4, 2012 - Are there any road blocks in your journey to better health??  These road blocks could be people, events, etc.  How are you going to deal with these road blocks??
> 
> Janis



I think I have to go with the crowd on this one - I am my biggest road block. I love the BL "No Excuses" theme. I love to make excuses for not taking care of myself. It reminds me of this quote by Marianne Williamson from A Return To Love: Reflections on the Principles of A Course in Miracles:

 _   Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate. Our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure. It is our light, not our darkness that most frightens us. We ask ourselves, Who am I to be brilliant, gorgeous, talented, fabulous? Actually, who are you not to be? You are a child of God. Your playing small does not serve the world. There is nothing enlightened about shrinking so that other people won't feel insecure around you. We are all meant to shine, as children do. We were born to make manifest the glory of God that is within us. It's not just in some of us; it's in everyone. And as we let our own light shine, we unconsciously give other people permission to do the same. As we are liberated from our own fear, our presence automatically liberates others._


----------



## SettinSail

buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - Wednesday January 4, 2012 - Are there any road blocks in your journey to better health??  These road blocks could be people, events, etc.  How are you going to deal with these road blocks??
> 
> Janis



My family is always my roadblock  Of course as a Mom, I put them first and make sure they have everything THEY need, the foods THEY want to eat, the things THEY need support with, etc.  I also try to remind myself how lucky I am to have my family but geez it would be so much easier if I just had myself to deal with.  I seriously predict in a few years when DS has moved out, DH & I will probably lose a good amount of weight.  Tonight DS was begging me to go out to eat but I held firm to eat the beef and barley soup I had taken out of the freezer and he pronounced it "delicious"

Dona, I am glad your son made it safely to Gambia.

Pamela, hope you and the family are feeling better.  No, the guys are not using the hooks.  I am already reminding them and putting their stuff up there for them.  They are now piled up with multiple items on each, even a T shirt is hanging on one.  I think they need to be cleared out once a week or so.

Lindsay, thanks for the team song or was it a poem?  I'm too lazy to go back and look it up now but very cute

Pam, thanks for posting your pictures WOW  You look great!

I'm having a rough week Waaaaaahhhhhh!  I let a little holiday eating continue into Sunday & Monday, pushing my weight up a little after Sunday morning's starting weigh-in.  Then TOM hit with a vengance Tuesday and I was up a little more.  After work Tuesday, I did a very good workout at the Y for an hour to try to get myself back on track but it just sent my appetite into overdrive I snacked on alot of cereal while watching BL last night and was up a little more this morning
Today was much better eating wise.  I worked from 7am to 5 pm today so I was too tired to go to the gym.  I do not feel ravenously hungry tonight and have done no snacking after dinner so I think I will do better on the scale tomorrow.  I hold on to a slim chance of maintaining by Friday morning

I know that all sounds very wierd for someone in the first week of a challenge but I have been at this for almost 2 years now and through the ups and downs I just continue to do the best I can and slowly more weight comes off.

I hope everyone else is doing much better than me  On Friday we pick up our new kittens from the SPCA, a brother and sister out of a litter of 5. They appear to be black and white "tuxedo" cats just like our old cat who passed away a few years ago.  I need to go out tomorrow and get all their supplies  I am bracing myself for the energy of 2 baby kittens


----------



## SettinSail

simpilotswife said:


> Hey everyone!!  Received my team assignment today and so here I am.
> 
> I got a long way to go but at this point I will settle for fitting into the pants that fit before Christmas
> 
> BTW my name is Kimberly and I will be 53 in a week.  I lost almost 90 lbs the last time I participated on the WISH board and I'm hoping to stay that motivated this time.



 for us over 50 ladies    I know there is me, you, Dona and Janis - anybody else?   Awesome job losing 90 pounds   It is not easy at this stage of life.  To all you younger ladies, I strongly encourage you to take the weight off now.  The older you get, it gets VERY difficult to lose.
That doesn't mean you can't do it though


----------



## SettinSail

Rose&Mike said:


> I am a bit behind, but my DS is only home for two more days--he goes back to college on Thursday. I promise to get back in the swing of things then. I am up 7 pounds since mid December--which is the highest I have been in probably 15 months. I am trying to remember that I did this before, I can get back to maintain, I just have to be patient.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great week!



Wow, this is making me feel much better, I am glad you posted this Rose.  If the "queen" of maintain can gain a little weight, then we are all human.  I don't know why but this just lifted my spirits to know someone else is going through this.  We can all do it together


----------



## buzz5985

my3princes said:


> You were Both beautiful in both photos, but you look much younger and healthier now
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 b witches that I work with decided to throw me under the bus, put it in reverse and back over me a couple of times.  They did this while I was out sick yesterday.  One of them didn't even work yesterday, but felt the need to call in to "tell" on me.  The funny (not so much) thing is that they made up things that I supposedly said at a staff meeting last week that the director was at.  The 2 of them don't seem to have a brain between the two of them.  Everything they claims had been disproved before I cam in this morning.   Our team lead was on vacation for 2 weeks and she was the one they reported too.  Of course we had expected this and discussed it before vacation.  I'm just angry that no one does anything to stop these 2.  I so wanted to confront them, but I was talked out of it.   My lead says that the 2 of them has done it to her too many times to count.  It just isn't right.  I so can't wait to find a new job.



That's too bad.  I don't understand other woman at times.  If we all worked together - we could rule the world.


----------



## buzz5985

Just wanted to remind everyone about the WIN Challenge.  It's not too late to join.  See the link below for directions.  We have (so far) 70 Team Donald members.  Of that only 16 have sent in their WIN numbers.  Come On - grab those tape measures and get busy!!!!

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43587570&postcount=44


Janis


----------



## Mary•Poppins

QOTD - Wednesday January 4, 2012 - Are there any road blocks in your journey to better health?? These road blocks could be people, events, etc. How are you going to deal with these road blocks??

Motivation is mine.  I start off good for about 2 weeks ... then fizzle out.  That is why I am hoping this board helps me.  So far so good ... thanks everyone!


----------



## jenanderson

Alright team...I am not going to take time to respond to everyone today but I have read along.  It was a stressful sort of day and most of the stress was self induced.  Here is the summary:

I got up this morning and weighed myself.  I had GAINED .5 pounds.   

_Now, I know that this can happen but I have been getting my exercise in EVERY day, making some food slips but still staying in my range of what I am allowed to have and drinking water until I feel like I should just stay in the bathroom!_

This leads to me sitting on the edge of the tub and swearing off this stupid idea that I am ready to lose weight again.

_Yes, I feel like lately I am prone to this attitude.  I know it is because I am not happy with how I look.  I know I need to change my mental state of mind._

I get myself to school (after drinking 60 ounces of water before I even leave the house....can I tell you that I barely made it to the bathroom at work???).  Once there, someone offers me chocolate which I PROMPTLY EAT!  This leads to more self loathing.

_Do we see a trend?  I can stand back and reflect on it and see how crazy my mentality is right now but honestly in the moment..._

By lunch (and several more 16-ounce cups of water), I have decided I am done with this and it is not worth it.  

_Can drinking too much water drive a person crazy?  _

I spend part of my afternoon prep storming through the hallways claiming that I am not exercising that I am simply delivering things around the school that need to be taken care of.  I leave work early so that I can run with DH tonight since it is warm.

Once home, I have a total attitude as I get dressed.  I yell at DH that it is too cold to run outside and stick my tongue out at him.  Yes, I really did that.  We went out to do our 3 mile run and I literally chew him out about how I hate running and that I am going to quit and how this is my last run ever and if I slip on the ice and die it is all his fault. 

_It was in the high 30°s outside - totally not cold.  I swear DH wants to make me pack up and leave after my mood today.  I am not even sure what is wrong with me today and why I am so angry at this point._

When I got to the walking part of our exercise today, I wouldn't even talk to DH.  I was so angry that I had to work this hard to see no results.  I have already done the work.  I already lost the weight.  I kept the weight off for over a year.  Then I was angry because I knew that I had let the weight come back on and I had no one to blame but myself and angry that I have to do the work all over again.  

_Basically, I am now looking back on this and thinking that I have gotten so much lazier since when I started this 2 years ago and think I have to figure out how to find the motivation I had when I started._

So, finally we get home and I whip off all my running gear because first I am sweaty because I wore too much thinking I would freeze and then also because I have gained 20 pounds and now feel like I look like a rolly polly runner.  So then I throw on baggy clothing to hide the body that I am loathing.  I eat the stupid within my points range dinner.  I skip the fresh baked chocolate cookies with milk that the rest of the family had for dinner.  I calculated the last of the water, the food and all the stupid exercising I did today.  I am now sitting here in self pity and feel that typing this all out to my team is my therapy for the day.  

So there you all have it.  And yes, I am going to be your coach next week!  I certainly hope that I figure it all out before then!  

I am sending out positive vibes to all of you tonight.  Yeah to everyone who is having success.  Hugs to everyone who is still struggling.  May we all survive this journey together!

Jen


----------



## amykathleen2005

jenanderson said:


> Alright team...I am not going to take time to respond to everyone today but I have read along.  It was a stressful sort of day and most of the stress was self induced.  Here is the summary:
> 
> I got up this morning and weighed myself.  I had GAINED .5 pounds.
> 
> _Now, I know that this can happen but I have been getting my exercise in EVERY day, making some food slips but still staying in my range of what I am allowed to have and drinking water until I feel like I should just stay in the bathroom!_
> 
> This leads to me sitting on the edge of the tub and swearing off this stupid idea that I am ready to lose weight again.
> 
> _Yes, I feel like lately I am prone to this attitude.  I know it is because I am not happy with how I look.  I know I need to change my mental state of mind._



You should not weigh yourself everyday, your weight naturally fluctuates a little bit. Try just doing 1 or 2 times a week.

Also exercise is building muscle, which actually weighs more than fat, but which eventually, in turn, will burn more calories.

Drinking lots of water can also mess with your weight if you are not used to it. Give your body time to get used to all of these new healthy habits before beating yourself up.

Good luck!


----------



## klmrph

Tried a new recipe today as a spin on our challenge.  I made a lower fat baked ziti, which is something my mom makes quite often for family gatherings and I make every now and then too.  






I did add 1/2 a package of Italian sausage to it (1/2 of what I normally would do) to add a meat to it.  It was very tasty, as good as the full fat version.  This is my first time trying the whole wheat pasta and it was good, couldn't tell the difference.  

Got the recipe from this blog.  

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2010/09/low-fat-baked-ziti-with-spinach.html

I also did day 1 of C25k in the house along with DD5.....we made our first level of our house a track.


----------



## quasar4legs

Hi Everyone,

I'm 49 and live in sunny Sydney, Australia and very excited to be in my first challenge.

I'm a long time vegetarian trying to be vegan and have a number of neck and spine problems that have stopped me doing the exercise my body needs.

For the last 4 years I have been working with a physiotherapist 3 times a week doing Pilates.  Physically I am doing really well at the moment so I am going to start getting back into some more cardio based exercise.

I eat really well so this challenge for me is going to be about my working on my fitness.

Looking forward to getting to know everyone

Quasar


----------



## Never to old

Hello Teammates!  My name is Vicki.  This is my first time doing a fitness challenge.  I am 47 years old.  I am an Occupational Therapist for 11 years.  I have been married for 22 years.  

My goals
1.  To lose weight
2.  For the elastic in my socks to not leave indentations in my skin 
3.  To be able to climb around the ruins this August when I am on my Mexican Cruise or least 2 flights of steps without feeling winded
4.  To not be afraid that I won't fit in the wet suit that I will be required to wear in the secret river cave.
5.  To not be embarrassed when I look at a picture of myself 
6.  To become healthier 

Roadblocks
1.  Myself
2.  Special education paperwork
3.  Not enough time
4.  Sweets
5.  Feeling tired after working all day and driving home
6.  Dislike exercise


Question-  Can anyone tell me how to add the Team Donald logo when you can't right click?


----------



## StephMK

Aw, I just hit the wrong button and deleted my whole post.   Our router went out the other day but wow, technology is so much better now! I got the new one up & running in minutes tonight - no stress!

I have done a crappy job as a team member this week. Not eating great and not following the mini-challenges, goals, etc. BUT I am getting there now and at least thinking about making better choices.

I took the kids to the Y tonight, despite wanting to make excuses not to go. I actually did run/walk intervals for 35 minutes and could go at least 3 min of running before walking again and went as high as 7 at a time. That is good for me since I usually hit a wall right at 1.5 min!  I plan to go again tomorrow while DS is in class.

I'm trying to catch up but apologize in advance for not catching each and every person in the past 22 pages!  And I'm just scrolling back through the posts since I haven't figured out a multi-quote yet. So I also apologize for using your screen name.

Jen - don't be so hard on yourself. What would you say to a friend if she said all that to you? I'm familiar w/those moods too but hang in there, tomorrow is a whole new day.  Focus on what you have acomplished and not just a number on the scale.

Mary - I agree about normally fizzling out. Hopefully everyone will keep everyone else motivated! Just keep posting if you feel like you want to try to hide & fizzle. 

Janis - hi, thanks for the reminder! I still want to do the WIN and will get my measurements together tonight. 

settinsail - great attitude!! Good for you to sticking to your dinner plans!  Please post pics when you get your new furry friends! 

cjdj4 - what do you teach? Thanks for sharing that quote - that is really inspiring and am printing that to keep nearby.

Carol - Hope you're feeling better soon! What are you planning to buy for healthy eating? 

pjilla - wow, you are so pretty in both pics but still a great transformation -thanks for sharing those! How old is your DD now? 

belledreamer - way to go on making good choices! Somewhere I read that some model or someone famous & thin keeps lots of flavors of those dessert gums in her purse. They smell pretty good & my DD loves them.


----------



## StephMK

What is my roadblock?

Definitely myself - as others have said, I make excuses all the time, justified or not. I know I need to make it a priority instead of wasting time on other stuff.

Also, DH can be a roadblock for me. If I tell him I'm trying to make any progress, he goes overboard trying to be supportive. He'll ask me if I'm "supposed" to eat that and it just pisses me off and makes me want the wrong things. Then he'll try to give me work out tips and strongly suggest his preferred workouts. So I'm not telling him!


----------



## StephMK

Kristy - wow, that looks yummy! DH will eat anything w/some sausage in it. Thanks for sharing that recipe!

Quasar - welcome! Good luck w/adding the cardio!

Vicki - hi & welcome! I'm not sure how to do the logo but hopefully someone can direct you. I like your specific goals - your cruise sounds amazing and a good motivator!


----------



## cjdj4

StephMK said:


> cjdj4 - what do you teach? Thanks for sharing that quote - that is really inspiring and am printing that to keep nearby.



I am a Reading Resource Teacher/ Coach. Isn't that quote awesome? I try to read once in a while. It is something/ someplace I would love to be someday - in the light.  I am glad you like it.


----------



## buzz5985

jenanderson said:


> So there you all have it.  And yes, I am going to be your coach next week!  I certainly hope that I figure it all out before then!
> 
> I am sending out positive vibes to all of you tonight.  Yeah to everyone who is having success.  Hugs to everyone who is still struggling.  May we all survive this journey together!
> 
> Jen



 

We are all sending those positive vibes right back at you.  



			
				MaryPoppins;43631553 said:
			
		

> QOTD - Wednesday January 4, 2012 - Are there any road blocks in your journey to better health?? These road blocks could be people, events, etc. How are you going to deal with these road blocks??
> 
> Motivation is mine.  I start off good for about 2 weeks ... then fizzle out.  That is why I am hoping this board helps me.  So far so good ... thanks everyone!



The boards will keep you busy.  When things start to die down a little we will merge the 2 team threads into one, and it gets busy again.





klmrph said:


> Tried a new recipe today as a spin on our challenge.  I made a lower fat baked ziti, which is something my mom makes quite often for family gatherings and I make every now and then too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did add 1/2 a package of Italian sausage to it (1/2 of what I normally would do) to add a meat to it.  It was very tasty, as good as the full fat version.  This is my first time trying the whole wheat pasta and it was good, couldn't tell the difference.
> 
> Got the recipe from this blog.
> 
> http://www.skinnytaste.com/2010/09/low-fat-baked-ziti-with-spinach.html
> 
> I also did day 1 of C25k in the house along with DD5.....we made our first level of our house a track.



Looks yummy.  You could further cut the calories by using an Italian Turkey Sausage.  I used it in a stuffed mushroom recipe over the holiday, everyone loved the mushrooms and nobody knew the difference!!!



quasar4legs said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm 49 and live in sunny Sydney, Australia and very excited to be in my first challenge.
> 
> I'm a long time vegetarian trying to be vegan and have a number of neck and spine problems that have stopped me doing the exercise my body needs.
> 
> For the last 4 years I have been working with a physiotherapist 3 times a week doing Pilates.  Physically I am doing really well at the moment so I am going to start getting back into some more cardio based exercise.
> 
> I eat really well so this challenge for me is going to be about my working on my fitness.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone
> 
> Quasar



I am so excited - this BL contest now covers 3 continents!!!!  Welcome Quasar!!!!!!!  

Do you watch the BL??  Don't you have your own show??  Good luck with your fitness goals.



Never to old said:


> Hello Teammates!  My name is Vicki.  This is my first time doing a fitness challenge.  I am 47 years old.  I am an Occupational Therapist for 11 years.  I have been married for 22 years.
> 
> My goals
> 1.  To lose weight
> 2.  For the elastic in my socks to not leave indentations in my skin
> 3.  To be able to climb around the ruins this August when I am on my Mexican Cruise or least 2 flights of steps without feeling winded
> 4.  To not be afraid that I won't fit in the wet suit that I will be required to wear in the secret river cave.
> 5.  To not be embarrassed when I look at a picture of myself
> 6.  To become healthier
> 
> Roadblocks
> 1.  Myself
> 2.  Special education paperwork
> 3.  Not enough time
> 4.  Sweets
> 5.  Feeling tired after working all day and driving home
> 6.  Dislike exercise
> 
> 
> Question-  Can anyone tell me how to add the Team Donald logo when you can't right click?



First, I love your number 2 - the indentation in your skin.  

http://i1136.photobucket.com/albums/n495/pipes5985/NoExcuseDonald.jpg 

This is the address of the clippie.  What you want to do is put  at the beginning of the address and  at the end of the address.  It will look like below, but I am going to add some spaces so the clippie doesn't appear.

  http://i1136.photobucket.com/albums/n495/pipes5985/NoExcuseDonald.jpg  



StephMK said:


> Aw, I just hit the wrong button and deleted my whole post.   Our router went out the other day but wow, technology is so much better now! I got the new one up & running in minutes tonight - no stress!
> 
> I have done a crappy job as a team member this week. Not eating great and not following the mini-challenges, goals, etc. BUT I am getting there now and at least thinking about making better choices.
> 
> I took the kids to the Y tonight, despite wanting to make excuses not to go. I actually did run/walk intervals for 35 minutes and could go at least 3 min of running before walking again and went as high as 7 at a time. That is good for me since I usually hit a wall right at 1.5 min!  I plan to go again tomorrow while DS is in class.
> 
> I'm trying to catch up but apologize in advance for not catching each and every person in the past 22 pages!  And I'm just scrolling back through the posts since I haven't figured out a multi-quote yet. So I also apologize for using your screen name.
> 
> Jen - don't be so hard on yourself. What would you say to a friend if she said all that to you? I'm familiar w/those moods too but hang in there, tomorrow is a whole new day.  Focus on what you have acomplished and not just a number on the scale.
> 
> Mary - I agree about normally fizzling out. Hopefully everyone will keep everyone else motivated! Just keep posting if you feel like you want to try to hide & fizzle.
> 
> Janis - hi, thanks for the reminder! I still want to do the WIN and will get my measurements together tonight.
> 
> settinsail - great attitude!! Good for you to sticking to your dinner plans!  Please post pics when you get your new furry friends!
> 
> cjdj4 - what do you teach? Thanks for sharing that quote - that is really inspiring and am printing that to keep nearby.
> 
> Carol - Hope you're feeling better soon! What are you planning to buy for healthy eating?
> 
> pjilla - wow, you are so pretty in both pics but still a great transformation -thanks for sharing those! How old is your DD now?
> 
> belledreamer - way to go on making good choices! Somewhere I read that some model or someone famous & thin keeps lots of flavors of those dessert gums in her purse. They smell pretty good & my DD loves them.



Your not a crappy team mate - you are here, you are reading, your giving great advice - keep it up.  

Janis


----------



## trinaweena

Wow its a late night tonight.  My best friend in the entire world was home this week from tennesse so we all went out tonight and it was 12:30 in the morning!  We had a lot of fun though!  My boyfriend and I don't get to do grownup things very often cause he's two years younger than me and his friends dont do much, so it was great to go out.  i was good too, I had half a bison burger, sweet potato fries, and just one beer.

I went to see the stomach doctor and im not really sure how i feel about that.  I guess im cutting out dairy which is gonna be tough, but its just to test for the next three weeks if im going to feel better.  I also have to have a colonoscopy/endoscopy in feb which im so not cool with but if they can figure out whats wrong with me thats cool i guess. i think they are going to test for celieac as well

As i write this though im eating some mike and ikes, so thats probably not good.  I only ate like 4 though so thats cool right?

For those of you who asked I did enjoy boston, but I go there quite often. I live in CT so new york and boston are like second homes to us.  But we did have a blast! 

Now i think i should go to bed. I did read everyone's post but im too tired to respond right now, hope everyone has a good day tomorrow


----------



## buzz5985

Today is my last day for being your Coach and with that I leave you with - my questions of the day have been from memories I have of what I learned many years ago at WW meetings.  I have been reading, trying to find some inspiration and I found anchoring - and I remembered it was one of my favorites.  

From the WW site:  _Whether you have 15 or 100 pounds to lose, weight loss requires patience and perseverance. Developing the skills to lose weight and keep it off takes time. While you may sometimes feel frustrated by the fact that your losses are small and the process is slow, remember that you're learning healthy tips for life, tips that you can continue to fine-tune and improve upon.

Anchoring can help you to keep your positive goals in mind when you encounter a challenge. Your anchor can be an object or a memory of a time when you felt strong and confident. 

The next time you find yourself frustrated with slow weight loss, bring out your anchor and reflect on how you will look and feel at your weight goal. Use it to move past your dissatisfaction and to focus on your improved health and slimmer figure._

_When sticking to the plan is tough, that's when you need Anchoring, a process for creating cues and triggers to remind yourself of your weight goal and the inner resources you have to achieve it.

 You use Anchoring every day. When you hear a song that makes you smile because you associate it with a certain memory, that's an anchor to that memory. 

Anchoring can help you achieve your goal by reminding you of a particular inner resource you may need to connect to when you're having a hard time_

QOTD, Thursday, January 5, 2012 - What is your Anchor????


----------



## buzz5985

buzz5985 said:


> QOTD, Thursday, January 5, 2012 - What is your Anchor????



My anchor is a compass.







No matter what obstacle gets in my way on my journey to better health and a more active lifestyle - I will have my compass to help me get back on track.


Janis


----------



## donac

Good Thursday morning everyone.

I made it through yesterday but just barely.  My stomache is still off.  I still haven't eaten much for the last couple of days.  Then last night dh got sick.  I am just hoping that ds2 in Gambia doesn't get sick.  We did send him with antidiarhia medication and I pushed the rest of the box of Pepto to him as he got out of the car.  

Jen  I have gotten into panics like you did before.  Hope you are feeling better today. 

Janis thanks for being our coach this week.

trinaweena  We went out with friends last week for dinner and it was fun.  Nice to go out. 

Welcome to the newcomers.  Yes there are a number of us who are teachers.  We also have a number of us who are older.  

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## mikamah

Good morning everyone.  It's been a busy week, so I've only had time to skim.  Imagine a day at work without even a minute to check the dis. So unfair.  I'm doing better as each day goes on this week.  Again, evening snacking can be my down fall, so i'm going to try and have one planned snack for the evenings after dinner, rather than scour the kitchen for something.  Tuesday i had tapioca pudding, and last night, I fell asleep on the couch instead of eating.  

*Janis*_Thankyou for being our coach this week.  You did an amazing job, it's  always so busy the first week, and we are off to a fantastic challenge. 

*Jen*- First a big hug for you.  It sucks to feel that way, and I have been there too.  I know you are going to lose this weight again once and for all, and sometimes we need to cut ourselves some slack when we backslide, and look at all the other non-health related factors in our life that my have had a part in why we do backslide.  You are one strong woman, and I remember the pictures of you in your mud run a couple years ago, and I know that you will get to that place again.  Hang in there.  One day at a time.  We can do this!!!  

*Rose*-Wishing ds a safe trip back to school, and big hugs for you.  I hope you are both in a good place, and the transition is smooth. 

*Shawn*-This journey we are on is long and frustrating at times, but look how far you have come and so what if this has not been your week.  Next week can be your week.  You can do this.  We all can do it together.  Just think about where we could be if we weren't trying, and if we forgot all about trying to be healthy and just gave up.  I don't even want to think about that because we won't be doing that.  One piece of junk food thrown away, one twinkie turned down, every little thing you do is going to help you get to your goal.  Hang in there.  We can do it!!

*Shannon*-Hello there!  Great to see you again, and I'm looking forward to celebrating with you in ONE-derland!!  2012 is the year!!

*Pamela*-Hello friend!  Poko is going great, sleeping great in the crate at night now, and we all seem to be adjusting to each other just fine.  She's keeping me active too.   I look forward to having lunch one day in ONE-derland with you this year, for sure!  Thank you for all you support and inspiration along my journey.  I love seeing your pictures and how this is truly a lifestyle for you.  I remember one day you had been bad, "pjlla bad" was eaing pretzels out of the bag without keeping track of them.  Now if I could only be so bad.  You are right, I can do it, and I will do it.  

Hello to everyone else.  It's so nice to meet all the newcomers.  Hugs to those struggling, or sick, and kudos to each and everyone of you here, making positive, healthy changes every day.


----------



## jenanderson

amykathleen2005 said:


> You should not weigh yourself everyday, your weight naturally fluctuates a little bit. Try just doing 1 or 2 times a week.
> 
> Also exercise is building muscle, which actually weighs more than fat, but which eventually, in turn, will burn more calories.
> 
> Drinking lots of water can also mess with your weight if you are not used to it. Give your body time to get used to all of these new healthy habits before beating yourself up.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks Amy!  I really do know all of this but lately I just let all those other thoughts of failure mess with my mind.  Today I did not weigh myself just because I wanted to give myself a break from that pressure.  



klmrph said:


> Tried a new recipe today as a spin on our challenge.  I made a lower fat baked ziti, which is something my mom makes quite often for family gatherings and I make every now and then too.
> 
> Got the recipe from this blog.
> 
> http://www.skinnytaste.com/2010/09/low-fat-baked-ziti-with-spinach.html
> 
> I also did day 1 of C25k in the house along with DD5.....we made our first level of our house a track.



First of all....WAY TO GO on doing day 1 of the C25K!    I hope you love the program!

Also, that recipe looks great!  I am going to print it out today and put it in my book of low fat recipes.  Thanks for sharing!



quasar4legs said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm 49 and live in sunny Sydney, Australia and very excited to be in my first challenge.
> 
> I'm a long time vegetarian trying to be vegan and have a number of neck and spine problems that have stopped me doing the exercise my body needs.
> 
> For the last 4 years I have been working with a physiotherapist 3 times a week doing Pilates.  Physically I am doing really well at the moment so I am going to start getting back into some more cardio based exercise.
> 
> I eat really well so this challenge for me is going to be about my working on my fitness.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone
> 
> Quasar



Welcome to the group!    Your post reminds me that I should try to get back into my pilates.  As a person who does a lot of cardio work...it is important for me to remember to do strength training.  What are you going to try for cardio?



Never to old said:


> Hello Teammates!  My name is Vicki.  This is my first time doing a fitness challenge.  I am 47 years old.  I am an Occupational Therapist for 11 years.  I have been married for 22 years.
> 
> My goals
> 1.  To lose weight
> 2.  For the elastic in my socks to not leave indentations in my skin
> 3.  To be able to climb around the ruins this August when I am on my Mexican Cruise or least 2 flights of steps without feeling winded
> 4.  To not be afraid that I won't fit in the wet suit that I will be required to wear in the secret river cave.
> 5.  To not be embarrassed when I look at a picture of myself
> 6.  To become healthier



Welcome Vicki!    I love how specific your goals are!    A cruise in August is a great motivation.  What cruise line will you be on?



StephMK said:


> I have done a crappy job as a team member this week. Not eating great and not following the mini-challenges, goals, etc. BUT I am getting there now and at least thinking about making better choices.
> 
> Jen - don't be so hard on yourself. What would you say to a friend if she said all that to you? I'm familiar w/those moods too but hang in there, tomorrow is a whole new day.  Focus on what you have acomplished and not just a number on the scale.



Stephanie - You are not a crappy team member.  I think some of us ended up needing this first week to get ready and each week we can pick up steam as we make changes to meet our goals.  I know that I have been really hard on myself this week and I know that I need to just keep focusing on the fact that I am making changes and soon my body will show that changes are being made.  Here's to today, tomorrow and the future for us!  



buzz5985 said:


> We are all sending those positive vibes right back at you.



Thanks Janis.  That is why I am usually so successful in the challenges here...all the support keeps me going even when I feel a bit negative.  Today is a whole new day though!  

---------------------------------
Alright, must run for now.  I will be on in a short bit again to finish responding.  

Have a happy day everyone!
Jen


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Sorry I dont have time to respond to everyone but I did read all your post
Welcome to all the newcomers
Funny how little kids say exactly what they think
My 5year old told me "he just loves my jelly belly bacause its like a comfy pillow"
Bear in mind our "jelly" is your "jello" which we all know is even wobblier than "jam"

Hope you have a better day today Jen I think we've all had those days were we're just plain cross but todays a new day so here's hoping you have an easier time of it

Janis thanks for being a great coach this week. I would never have commited to losing weight and getting healthier in 2012 if it weren't for you and for that I'll always be grateful

I'm still mulling over todays QOTD so I'll have to post on that later. Can't believe it's almost weigh-in day again! Feeling like I've had a good week but bit scared the scales wont show it Fingers crossed we all get the results we're hoping for tomorrow


----------



## donaldandpirates

Good morning, Team Donald!
I am a brand-new member of the challenge.  I've never done anything like this before and never really had accountability, so I'm really wanting this to work.  Bought a scale yesterday, saw the number, and knew it was time to get serious.
I live in Illinois; WAHM to a homeschooled teen and a preschooler on the autism spectrum.  I also help my DH with his book promotion/marketing.  

Long-term goals:
1. Lose 100 lbs.

My general goals: 
1. To run the Princess Half before I turn 40.
2. To be proud to take vacation photos at Disney with my family.

I look forward to getting to know you all better!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

OK I've been thinking about an anchor while cooking lunch and while eating lunch and well basically since I saw the QOTD

I am going to use a memory of my first trip on dumbo with my eldest as my anchor
I had no weight/ food or other issues (didnt even think of it in those days-ate what I wanted but was definitely alot more active too) and I felt like I could do anything I wanted in life. It was all good (and if there was any bad I no longer remember it though that may be bacause it was sooooo long ago)
Good luck tomorrow with the weigh -ins


----------



## jenanderson

trinaweena said:


> Wow its a late night tonight.  My best friend in the entire world was home this week from tennesse so we all went out tonight and it was 12:30 in the morning!  We had a lot of fun though!  My boyfriend and I don't get to do grownup things very often cause he's two years younger than me and his friends dont do much, so it was great to go out.  i was good too, I had half a bison burger, sweet potato fries, and just one beer.
> 
> I went to see the stomach doctor and im not really sure how i feel about that.  I guess im cutting out dairy which is gonna be tough, but its just to test for the next three weeks if im going to feel better.  I also have to have a colonoscopy/endoscopy in feb which im so not cool with but if they can figure out whats wrong with me thats cool i guess. i think they are going to test for celieac as well



Trina - Sounds like you had a fun night out and did a good job not over-doing it on the calories!  I hope that you are feeling better soon.  It would be good if the doctors can figure out what is making you feel badly.



buzz5985 said:


> My anchor is a compass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter what obstacle gets in my way on my journey to better health and a more active lifestyle - I will have my compass to help me get back on track.



That is a good image.    I think I still have to think about mine.



donac said:


> Good Thursday morning everyone.
> 
> I made it through yesterday but just barely.  My stomache is still off.  I still haven't eaten much for the last couple of days.  Then last night dh got sick.  I am just hoping that ds2 in Gambia doesn't get sick.  We did send him with antidiarhia medication and I pushed the rest of the box of Pepto to him as he got out of the car.
> 
> Jen  I have gotten into panics like you did before.  Hope you are feeling better today.



Thanks Dona...I think that it was it is, just a panic sort of feeling where I wonder if I can really can do this.  I know that I can when I stop and think about it but I still have those moments of irrational thinking.   

I am sorry that you are still feeling badly.  I hope that you feel better today - it is never fun to have to go in and teach when you are not at your best.  



mikamah said:


> Good morning everyone.  It's been a busy week, so I've only had time to skim.  Imagine a day at work without even a minute to check the dis. So unfair.  I'm doing better as each day goes on this week.  Again, evening snacking can be my down fall, so i'm going to try and have one planned snack for the evenings after dinner, rather than scour the kitchen for something.  Tuesday i had tapioca pudding, and last night, I fell asleep on the couch instead of eating.
> 
> *Jen*- First a big hug for you.  It sucks to feel that way, and I have been there too.  I know you are going to lose this weight again once and for all, and sometimes we need to cut ourselves some slack when we backslide, and look at all the other non-health related factors in our life that my have had a part in why we do backslide.  You are one strong woman, and I remember the pictures of you in your mud run a couple years ago, and I know that you will get to that place again.  Hang in there.  One day at a time.  We can do this!!!



Kathy - You are the best cheerleader with all your words of encouragement for everyone.    I think your post helped me determine what my anchor is!  In my classroom, on the board by my desk, I hang all my medals and bibs from races that I have run.  I stop and look at them all the time...completely amazed that those are from things I have done.  I do have to think about the fact that I am strong enough to do this again...it sucks to have to do it again...but I am strong enough to do it.  I think I am going to add photos of myself at the races down the side of my board.  

I think it is a great idea to plan out your nightly snack.    I find that when I make plans, I stick to them.  It is easy to go astray when you haven't planned things out.



buzz5985 said:


> Today is my last day for being your Coach and with that I leave you with - my questions of the day have been from memories I have of what I learned many years ago at WW meetings.  I have been reading, trying to find some inspiration and I found anchoring -
> 
> QOTD, Thursday, January 5, 2012 - What is your Anchor????



My anchor is my running medals.  I have them hanging at school and at home.  Whenever I see them, I am amazed what I have managed to achieve.  This morning Kathy reminded me of how strong I have become and I need to look at those medals and remember the strength I found each time I ran.  There have been times when I had to walk and go a bit slower then I wanted in a race (like my marathon) but I kept going and I crossed the finish line.  Right now my weight efforts might be moving a bit slower then I wanted but I am going to keep on going and not give up.



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Hope you have a better day today Jen I think we've all had those days were we're just plain cross but todays a new day so here's hoping you have an easier time of it
> 
> Feeling like I've had a good week but bit scared the scales wont show it Fingers crossed we all get the results we're hoping for tomorrow



Yep, off to a better day due to all of you!  I am not going to let myself get cross today.  

Don't be scared of the scale.  You are working hard and the results will come.


----------



## klmrph

Off to work for a busy 12 hour day.....I would say my anchor is my family especially my 2 little ones.  I want to be around for as long as I can to see them grow and prosper.  Here's my cheerleader (she has been a great motivator so far in getting me exercising) and my little piglet (at 1 year old this girl can really eat).


----------



## jenanderson

donaldandpirates said:


> Good morning, Team Donald!
> I am a brand-new member of the challenge.  I've never done anything like this before and never really had accountability, so I'm really wanting this to work.  Bought a scale yesterday, saw the number, and knew it was time to get serious.
> 
> My general goals:
> 1. To run the Princess Half before I turn 40.
> 2. To be proud to take vacation photos at Disney with my family.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you all better!



Welcome to the challenge!    The scale sometimes has the ability to scare us into some serious changes!    There are a bunch of people here who have ran the Princess Half and will definitely cheer you on as you work towards that goal!  



luvpoohandcompany said:


> OK I've been thinking about an anchor while cooking lunch and while eating lunch and well basically since I saw the QOTD
> 
> I am going to use a memory of my first trip on dumbo with my eldest as my anchor
> I had no weight/ food or other issues (didnt even think of it in those days-ate what I wanted but was definitely alot more active too) and I felt like I could do anything I wanted in life. It was all good (and if there was any bad I no longer remember it though that may be bacause it was sooooo long ago)
> Good luck tomorrow with the weigh -ins



That's a great memory!


----------



## Disneyluvr

klmrph said:


> Off to work for a busy 12 hour day.....I would say my anchor is my family especially my 2 little ones.  I want to be around for as long as I can to see them grow and prosper.  Here's my cheerleader (she has been a great motivator so fat in getting me exercising) and my little piglet (at 1 year old this girl can really eat).



your girls are simply ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Disneyluvr

Grrrrr! I just found out that I will only have 3 days off in January!! My school has scheduled training days on all 4 Saturdays and 2 Sundays in January!! That only leaves 2 Sundays and MLK holiday Monday off!!! While we do get paid a $200 stipend extra each day, it's really gonna kill me. And do even for for my Healthy Habits I'm trying to establish!! (for those who may not know, I am a kindergarten teacher and I have a 1 way commute of an hour to my school)

Of course there is always a ton of muchies at these things and I always tend to eat more by the afternoon just to stay awake. I'm really gonna have to be strong and take healthy things to eat. And then I'll be so tired I know it will be hard to find the motivation to exercise!! This is where I'm really gonna need all of you to help support and push me!! Kick my butt into gear!


----------



## Disneyluvr

Janis- Thank you so much for being an amazing coach this week!  You Rock


----------



## pjlla

*UP FOR GRABS.....*

8 issues of Nutrition Action Newsletter (from 2010) covering subjects like bottled/filtered water, sugar overload, breast cancer, and salt.  

4 issues of Fitness magazine July/August, Sept, Oct, Nov/Dec all 2011.

4 issues of Weight Watchers magazine...Jan/Feb, Mar/Apr, May/Jun, Nov/Dec all 2011.

1 issue of Shape magazine... Oct 2011.

I will send you any or all of these if you are interested in them (postage is my treat).  I haven't cut out anything, so they aren't missing recipes or workouts.  If no one asks for them by Monday, they are heading out the door!   Offering them up on the Team Mickey thread as well.

BBL to chat............P


----------



## belledreamer

klmrph said:


> Off to work for a busy 12 hour day.....I would say my anchor is my family especially my 2 little ones.  I want to be around for as long as I can to see them grow and prosper.  Here's my cheerleader (she has been a great motivator so fat in getting me exercising) and my little piglet (at 1 year old this girl can really eat).



Your little girls are so cute!


----------



## jenanderson

pjlla said:


> *UP FOR GRABS.....*
> 
> 8 issues of Nutrition Action Newsletter (from 2010) covering subjects like bottled/filtered water, sugar overload, breast cancer, and salt.
> 
> 4 issues of Fitness magazine July/August, Sept, Oct, Nov/Dec all 2011.
> 
> 4 issues of Weight Watchers magazine...Jan/Feb, Mar/Apr, May/Jun, Nov/Dec all 2011.
> 
> 1 issue of Shape magazine... Oct 2011.
> 
> I will send you any or all of these if you are interested in them (postage is my treat).  I haven't cut out anything, so they aren't missing recipes or workouts.  If no one asks for them by Monday, they are heading out the door!   Offering them up on the Team Mickey thread as well.
> 
> BBL to chat............P



Pamela - What a great offer!  I would totally love to read the Weight Watchers magazines if no one else has spoken for those.  You don't have to pay postage though...just let me know what it costs!

This is going to be motivation for me to go through my magazines this weekend.  It would be good to pass along information that others might find helpful as well as declutter my own place a little.

Thanks for the offer!
Jen


----------



## shellbelle76

i am so ridiculously behind on this thread! just want to say a quick hello to everyone here on Team Donald. i've had a good week in terms of food choices and exercise, but i've simply not had a chance to check in with y'all! hope you can forgive me. 

*thanks, janis, for all you did with coaching this week.* i can see that you put a lot of thought and energy into coaching, and i'm honored to be a part of this group. 

i'm just going to dive in where we are... love the anchor question. my anchor is my little collection of race bibs. i started running last july and ran my first 5K in september. went on to do a 10K and a few other smaller races and will do the Princess Half in February. running has changed both my body and my heart. my clothes are baggy now, and that's nice, but more importantly, running has taught me to be kinder to myself. now that i'm a runner, i don't see my thighs as something to be embarrassed about or ashamed of, i see them as powerful tools for moving my body. and it's a wonderful thing to lose weight and have slimmer thighs, but i want to treasure my body along the way to a healthier body. when i look at my race bibs, i'm reminded that i can do things that i didn't think i could do... and that training was tough and costly (in that there were often other things i wanted to do when i was training), but it was totally worth it. GREAT question - thank you so much for bringing it up!

have a terrific week, team!!


----------



## jillbur

Disneyluvr said:


> Thanks for the chuckle! Well I'd take it as a compliment cause anyone knows that the crispy ones are always thin!
> 
> What grade do you teach? I teach kinder and they always have something funny to say. I had one little boy who always rubbed my tummy and one day he said, I love your fluffy tummy it's so bubbly





klmrph said:


> What grade do you teach?




I teach middle and high schoolers in an alternative education placement. The girl who said this too me is an 11th grader that cracks me up everyday. She has some funny stories and is very quick with her wit.




cjdj4 said:


> I have had two former students get arrested this year as well. One for rape, and one for a shooting. I also had 2 former students die this year, one was shot, and one was hit by a car crossing the street walking to school in the dark morning.  It is very sad. I actually moved schools this year to a new magnet school in my district. We are an IB focus so it is *really* different.
> 
> I live and work in Hillsborough County where Tampa is located. We are the 8th largest school district in the nation. I think we always have openings because we are so big. Only 1 - 1.25 hours from WDW. I have lived here for 17 years. I love it.



I think my bosses brother teaches there and hates it lol. I have a friend who teaches in the Lakeland area/Polk County. I don't think it's too far from you. I am actually considering relocating to FL, TX, or VA. I know other teachers in those states and have family in TX and FL. We'll see what happens! Relocating is tough, though. I don't want to sound snobby, but I really don't want to teach in an inner-city school anymore and it's hard to tell online which schools would be a good fit for me. But, I will keep that area in mind! Thanks!




jenanderson said:


> I got up this morning and weighed myself.  I had GAINED .5 pounds.



I also weighed myself yesterday and had gone up 0.4 pounds without knowing why. Just stay positive and keep up with the exercise even when you don't feel like it. I'm hoping that since this was a short week for weighing in, I will do better next week.





quasar4legs said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm 49 and live in sunny Sydney, Australia and very excited to be in my first challenge.



Welcome and I'm a tad jealous that you live in Australia!! DH wants to move there lol. Why? I have no idea! I guess it looks pretty! Maybe one day we will get there for a visit.




buzz5985 said:


> Today is my last day for being your Coach and with that I leave you with - my questions of the day have been from memories I have of what I learned many years ago at WW meetings.  I have been reading, trying to find some inspiration and I found anchoring - and I remembered it was one of my favorites.
> 
> From the WW site:  _Whether you have 15 or 100 pounds to lose, weight loss requires patience and perseverance. Developing the skills to lose weight and keep it off takes time. While you may sometimes feel frustrated by the fact that your losses are small and the process is slow, remember that you're learning healthy tips for life, tips that you can continue to fine-tune and improve upon.
> 
> Anchoring can help you to keep your positive goals in mind when you encounter a challenge. Your anchor can be an object or a memory of a time when you felt strong and confident.
> 
> The next time you find yourself frustrated with slow weight loss, bring out your anchor and reflect on how you will look and feel at your weight goal. Use it to move past your dissatisfaction and to focus on your improved health and slimmer figure._
> 
> _When sticking to the plan is tough, that's when you need Anchoring, a process for creating cues and triggers to remind yourself of your weight goal and the inner resources you have to achieve it.
> 
> You use Anchoring every day. When you hear a song that makes you smile because you associate it with a certain memory, that's an anchor to that memory.
> 
> Anchoring can help you achieve your goal by reminding you of a particular inner resource you may need to connect to when you're having a hard time_
> 
> QOTD, Thursday, January 5, 2012 - What is your Anchor????



Thanks so much for coaching!! I think my anchor is my family as well. I want to set good examples for my boys and when I am not feeling like exercising or eating healthy, I look at them and it motivates me.




Disneyluvr said:


> Grrrrr! I just found out that I will only have 3 days off in January!! My school has scheduled training days on all 4 Saturdays and 2 Sundays in January!! That only leaves 2 Sundays and MLK holiday Monday off!!! While we do get paid a $200 stipend extra each day, it's really gonna kill me. And do even for for my Healthy Habits I'm trying to establish!! (for those who may not know, I am a kindergarten teacher and I have a 1 way commute of an hour to my school)
> 
> Of course there is always a ton of muchies at these things and I always tend to eat more by the afternoon just to stay awake. I'm really gonna have to be strong and take healthy things to eat. And then I'll be so tired I know it will be hard to find the motivation to exercise!! This is where I'm really gonna need all of you to help support and push me!! Kick my butt into gear!



Whoa! Where do you teach? That would never happen in PA with the unions. I do have weekend trainings where I work occasionally, since I am not in a public school district. All of my trainings are for mental health issues and restraint trainings. I would plan ahead and take your own healthy munchies! If you get a lunch break, maybe you can take a walk? Good luck!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I'm heading off to a lunch meeting so I will be back to catch up later!

Jill


----------



## belledreamer

buzz5985 said:


> QOTD, Thursday, January 5, 2012 - What is your Anchor????



Definitely my grandmother's ring.  The diamond may not be real, neither is the gold.  I don't think materially it's worth more than $20.  But it's a reminder of the relationship we had and that even though there were a lot of things we disagreed on, we still loved each other. Plus I know it would have made her proud to see me wearing it.


----------



## akhaloha

Janis - Thanks so much for being our coach!  You are amazing!!


----------



## jenanderson

klmrph said:


> I would say my anchor is my family especially my 2 little ones.  I want to be around for as long as I can to see them grow and prosper.  Here's my cheerleader (she has been a great motivator so fat in getting me exercising) and my little piglet (at 1 year old this girl can really eat).



Your girls are adorable!  That is just so cute!  Being healthy to be around for our children is a great motivator!



Disneyluvr said:


> Grrrrr! I just found out that I will only have 3 days off in January!! My school has scheduled training days on all 4 Saturdays and 2 Sundays in January!! That only leaves 2 Sundays and MLK holiday Monday off!!! While we do get paid a $200 stipend extra each day, it's really gonna kill me. And do even for for my Healthy Habits I'm trying to establish!! (for those who may not know, I am a kindergarten teacher and I have a 1 way commute of an hour to my school)
> 
> Of course there is always a ton of muchies at these things and I always tend to eat more by the afternoon just to stay awake. I'm really gonna have to be strong and take healthy things to eat. And then I'll be so tired I know it will be hard to find the motivation to exercise!! This is where I'm really gonna need all of you to help support and push me!! Kick my butt into gear!



First of all....I agree that this would NEVER be allowed to happen where I teach!  They can have weekend training but it is totally up to us if we want to attend (and we would still get paid).  I am sorry for you.

To get through it....bring lots of water.  It will help you keep alert and then you can also take lots of bathroom breaks!    Pack your own snacks to.  I know mini carrots are loud but they are a good thing to much on.  I am sure you can find lots of low calorie munchies to pack up.  I also used to bring lifesavers to training.  It would make me feel like I was having a candy treat and I could suck on it a long time.  The biggest thing will be to really plan for all the hurdles so you are prepared for successful days.



shellbelle76 said:


> i am so ridiculously behind on this thread! just want to say a quick hello to everyone here on Team Donald. i've had a good week in terms of food choices and exercise, but i've simply not had a chance to check in with y'all! hope you can forgive me.
> 
> i'm just going to dive in where we are... love the anchor question. my anchor is my little collection of race bibs. i started running last july and ran my first 5K in september. went on to do a 10K and a few other smaller races and will do the Princess Half in February. running has changed both my body and my heart. my clothes are baggy now, and that's nice, but more importantly, running has taught me to be kinder to myself. now that i'm a runner, i don't see my thighs as something to be embarrassed about or ashamed of, i see them as powerful tools for moving my body. and it's a wonderful thing to lose weight and have slimmer thighs, but i want to treasure my body along the way to a healthier body. when i look at my race bibs, i'm reminded that i can do things that i didn't think i could do... and that training was tough and costly (in that there were often other things i wanted to do when i was training), but it was totally worth it. GREAT question - thank you so much for bringing it up!
> 
> have a terrific week, team!!



Shelley - Glad to hear you had a good week!    Sometimes it is hard to get on the boards when life is busy so it is good that you just came on and jumped in again.  

It is nice to see another runner who uses their running momentos as an anchor.  Can't wait to hear how you do at the Princess!  I did it last year and it was an wonderful race!  As much as you will want to run your race...be sure you take a little time to enjoy the experience (and take photos)!



jillbur said:


> Relocating is tough, though. I don't want to sound snobby, but I really don't want to teach in an inner-city school anymore and it's hard to tell online which schools would be a good fit for me. But, I will keep that area in mind! Thanks!
> 
> I also weighed myself yesterday and had gone up 0.4 pounds without knowing why. Just stay positive and keep up with the exercise even when you don't feel like it. I'm hoping that since this was a short week for weighing in, I will do better next week!



Hey Jill - I am exactly the same way.  We want to relocate and look towards Florida every year.  However, I don't want to teach in the tough schools any more either.  I feel like DH and I have done our time.  I would now just like to teach in a "regular" school.  When you look online it feels impossible to tell what you are getting and I am just not sure if I can pack up and relocate with such uncertainty.  

I am sorry to see that you also have gone up in weight.  Maybe this means our bodies are just adjusting and we will see a big gain next week?    Either way, you are right that we just have to stay positive and keep going.



belledreamer said:


> Definitely my grandmother's ring.  The diamond may not be real, neither is the gold.  I don't think materially it's worth more than $20.  But it's a reminder of the relationship we had and that even though there were a lot of things we disagreed on, we still loved each other. Plus I know it would have made her proud to see me wearing it.



  Love it!


----------



## pjlla

frndshpcptn said:


> Hi all -
> 
> Happy Wednesday!
> 
> I'm doing well so far today - my scale showed a good number this morning, so I feel encouraged to make better choices today to keep up the success!
> 
> I'm a little nervous I might go "bad" this afternoon, as I am very tired and when I feel this way I usually snack to stay awake at work (bad, I know).
> 
> Tired (or overtired) and hungry is a BAD combination for me!  I try hard to not let it happen.....but it does. Sometimes I decide to just STAY hungry and go to bed.  Hunger is NOT an emergency.  Other times I check my food journal to see how many points I have left, pick out a snack/drink to fit those points, WRITE the foods down, eat them, and walk away. If I WRITE it in ink, I feel like I must stick with it.  I hate scribbling in my food journal.
> 
> Of course, there are always the times (like last night) when I make  a bad choice.... and then repeat that bad choice!  (Two large handfuls of nuts that I did NOT have the points left for.)  Try to learn from that and move on.
> 
> 
> I was all set to go to sleep at a reasonable hour last night and at about 11pm, my doggie decided that she would pee all over my bed!  So we had to strip the sheets / mattress pad and do 2 loads of wash. I slept (kind of fitfully) on an old blanket and comforter.  She has refused to go out for her last walk (maybe because of the cold?) and just couldn't hold it anymore I guess.  So - little sleep last night and I know I have to get up very early tomorrrow -  tonight's going to be little sleep as well.
> 
> I definitely find I eat more when I am tired (if I can't go take a nap).  Maybe another goal of mine will be to get a more consistent night's sleep.
> 
> I had one serving of grits (no butter) for breakfast, along with an iced double espresso (skim milk and splenda).  Home-cooked veggie dumplings and water for lunch, with muddy buddies for my snack so far.  Not sure about dinner yet, we'll see what time I get home tonight.
> 
> Hope everybody in the cold areas stays warm on this chilly day!





belledreamer said:


> Definitely myself.  I'm always thinking of reasons why it's okay to eat the Quarter Pounder or the Little Debbie snack or of reasons why it's okay to not exercise today.  But I'm keeping the goals I've set for myself in mind; fitting in my grandmother's ring, fitting in my costumes and running the Disney 5k. But I know if I keep up those bad habits, I'll never reach my goal.
> 
> If you can't resist the QP or Little Debbie just for the sheer calories of it, then try to think hard about how VERY, VERY unhealthy that stuff is for you!  White flour, white sugar, saturated fats, GMO corn and soy additives, hormone-fed/antibiotic-loaded beef.... sounds pretty icky, right??
> 
> Plus the thought of crossing the finish line at my first 5k and knowing that a year before I couldn't do it and look how far I've come is too good of a temptation to go back to where I was.
> 
> Picturing yourself finishing the 5K while wearing my grandmother's ring should be a big motivator!!
> 
> And for the poster who thought the guy in my icon was my boyfriend, BLESS YOU!!  He isn't my boyfriend, but I totally wish he was!



Maybe some day! 



Disneyluvr said:


> Thanks for the chuckle! Well I'd take it as a compliment cause anyone knows that the crispy ones are always thin!
> 
> What grade do you teach? I teach kinder and they always have something funny to say. I had one little boy who always rubbed my tummy and one day he said, I love your fluffy tummy it's so bubbly



Kids definitely have NO filter.



grumpyskirtgirl said:


> BUT, that being said, today I made a choice NOT to eat pizza (like my son was begging for) but to come home and eat a bowl of meatlessTaco Soup. It tasted great and I felt even better knowing it was WAY less calories & cheaper than a couple slices of pizza. So I threw a couple of dollars into my Disney fund since I didnt buy the pizza to make it the greatest lunch ever!



It was a WIN-WIN-WIN!  Healthier eating for YOU, healthier eating for DS (and a great lesson taught) and money for Disney!!  



Ruthie5671 said:


> Oh, I'm excited!  My first post as an official member of "Team Donald"!!
> 
> My name is Ruthie and I live in Frankfort, KY.  I'm 40 years old  and have been married for the past 1 1/2 years to the best decision I have ever made in my life.  I am a social worker, love scrapbooking and cannot wait to retire to Florida and be able to go to Disney on a regular basis.  This is my first time being a member of a Biggest Loser challenge.  I'm not sure why, but I'm sure I can come up with a million excuses.  I'm really loving the "No Excuses" motto of this seasons BL.  I of course watched last night and was totally rooting for Santa and Mrs. Claus.
> 
> Anyway, how did I get here?  Well, I was a chubby child, a fat teenager and an even bigger adult.  I have been on a bunch of diets that have temporarily worked but ultimately failed.  My DH and I have been saying for a while that we need to get our lazy butts off the couch and make better decisions, and I think we have finally rounded that corner.  Of course, we have a bet!  The person who loses the most weight (percentage) between now and our tentatively planned WDW trip in June will get a $25 gift card to the store of their choice.  Yup, I'm motivated by the cash.
> 
> So I went and dusted off the scale yesterday to find it not working. After putting in new batteries, it said that my weight was 197 punds.  I'm pretty sure that was my birth weight, so it is officially broken.  I have ordered a new one, so my inital weigh in will not get sent for a few days.
> 
> QOTD - Wednesday January 4, 2012 - Are there any road blocks in your journey to better health?? These road blocks could be people, events, etc. How are you going to deal with these road blocks??
> 
> Gosh, road blocks - there are so many.  We are constantly broke, so I cannot afford a gym membership or to buy a treadmill.  Excuses.  Eating healthy is so expensive.  More excuses.  Myself and my own mentality.  Why try again?  Why will this be different?  Well, maybe now I'm different, and this challenge will help me.
> 
> I will post some pics when I get home.  Yup, still at work.  DH works third shift tonight, so he's at home sleeping and I didn't take anything out for dinner.  Crap - quit the excuses!!!  Okay!  I will - I promise!



Welcome, welcome, welcom!!  Glad to have you here!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> It was the classic yellow peep.
> 
> Do they make a Christmas Peep??
> 
> Pamela that was an absolutely amazing transformation.  You are so inspiring.  Your daughter is beautiful and has grown so much since that pic.
> 
> Yup, she has definitely grown.... both kids are taller than me!  Don't want to sound too immodest, but I still get amazed looking at those photos and I am so proud of the changes I've made!
> 
> I saw your question to me about sauerkraut which is a funny story.  My nana makes 2 versions but both from canned saurkraut.  I never ate it until last year when I forced myself to try it and loved it.  I only like the kind she makes that she calls brown flour kraut.  I got done eating a 1/2 cup serving on New Years day that I counted as 35 cal or something around there.  Then I said how do you actually make this nana?  She said you boil the kraut and then add flour and a tub of lard.  keep mixing it until its all brown and juicy.  OH my god I almost died when she said that.  Thats my nana for ya.  She says pork fat rules. and we wonder why I have a weight issue.
> 
> OH MY GOSH!  It never occurred to me to ask DSIL what is IN the kraut!  I guess I always assumed it was just cabbage and vinegar and salt and such.  Guess I should ask!!
> 
> Now that is a great idea.  My fast food breakfast was costing almost 5$ and I at least was getting it 5 days a week if not more.  So right there I should be able to put away 50$ a paycheck.  I think I might steal your idea.
> 
> Put away the $ at the start of the month and tell yourself it is NO LONGER available to use to buy fast food!  Plan ahead to have food/snacks easy to grab and bring along and save yourself $5 and 15 minutes every morning!
> 
> Had a delicious dinner and now I am going to help ryan with his homework and then head to the gym.  I am feeling so good right now.  I feel like nothing can stop me.  I just hope I can keep this motivation going.  Im glad I have all of you here to help me.



Glad we are here too!



Rose&Mike said:


> I knew from the start I wouldn't be a 100% here until DS goes back to college,  and that day is tomorrow. I am pretty sad. We all are really. Even my son. I think part of it is my hormones are just all over the place this past month--one of the lovely side effects of c-d. I have spent the entire day trying not to cry. Hopefully tomorrow will be better. I am planning a big old nasty pool run tomorrow night to get rid of some of the stress. And the physical therapist helper dude ratted me out today. I'm still not technically supposed to be running (it's been 10 weeks!!!!!) but since Christmas have slowly been starting back up. So today when I went for p-t he asked me if I was running and how it was going and my physical therapist looked at me like--seriously, do not tell me you are running. Anywho, the cat is out of the bag. The bad part--she beat the h*** out of my foot today and it is really, really, really sore. I think that was payback for not following directions.
> 
> Have a good Thursday! Hopefully by Friday I will be done being sad and back to my motivated self.



SOrry they beat you up at PT.... that's what you get for being naughty!

I can SO relate to the tears about DS leaving.  DD isn't even GONE yet and I tear up just thinking about it!  I have 1 year and 8 months left with her here daily and I am a mess!  So go ahead and be sad about DS leaving..... that tells me what a wonderful kid he is and what a wonderful Mom you are and what a GREAT relationship you have!  If he was a miserable kid to be around you would be counting the minutes until he was gone, right?? 



my3princes said:


> You were Both beautiful in both photos, but you look much younger and healthier now
> 
> Beautiful is definitely NOT a word I would have used to describe myself in 2002.  Unbearably uncomfortable in my own skin, miserable about myself, feeling like a failure, an embarrassment to my family.... those are the words that described me during that time.  Despite lots more wrinkles and gray hair, I'll definitely take the AFTER over the BEFORE!  Thanks for your kind words.
> 
> 
> The 2 b witches that I work with decided to throw me under the bus, put it in reverse and back over me a couple of times.  They did this while I was out sick yesterday.  One of them didn't even work yesterday, but felt the need to call in to "tell" on me.  The funny (not so much) thing is that they made up things that I supposedly said at a staff meeting last week that the director was at.  The 2 of them don't seem to have a brain between the two of them.  Everything they claims had been disproved before I cam in this morning.   Our team lead was on vacation for 2 weeks and she was the one they reported too.  Of course we had expected this and discussed it before vacation.  I'm just angry that no one does anything to stop these 2.  I so wanted to confront them, but I was talked out of it.   My lead says that the 2 of them has done it to her too many times to count.  It just isn't right.  I so can't wait to find a new job.



Oh my gosh!  Why do women do this to each other?  I hope that you are documenting all of this.... sounds like you are.  

Hopefully a new job will turn up really soon.  Meanwhile.... how about some "colon cleanse" in their coffee and a bit of syrup of ipecac in their afternoon soda??  That would definitely keep them out of your hair for a day or two!  



melmar136 said:


> Just wanted to share a treat that is low in calories.  They are called French Twists, and I have seen them at the store in a bag, and in a plastic tub.  The shorter ones, in the tub are only 30 calories each, and are great if you are craving something sweet.  If you're doing Weight Watchers, they are 1 point for 2.
> http://barrysbakery.com/  is the link if you want to check them out.  Yummy!
> Although, DD decided she really likes them as well, and ate half the tub after school!  :
> 
> Another "treat" I have, mostly in the winter, is the diet hot chocolate, which is only 25 calories.
> 
> I NEED something sweet...so at least these are better for us!



Thanks for sharing!



belledreamer said:


> Whew!  I'm wiped out!  Just got finished exercising so I thought I'd catch up while I rest.
> 
> Resisted the urge for a corn dog today and opted for water instead.  I read an article on Yahoo! the other day that said just smelling the food instead of eating it helps you lose weight.  Supposedly, they say just smelling it instead of eating it tricks your body into thinking you've already eaten it...
> 
> It doesn't work...
> 
> Mom treated me for lunch at Chili's today and even though I really wanted the 'Big Mouth Bites'  (YUM!!) I settled on a lunch special, a small salad and mini quesadilla which was actually really good and filled me up.
> 
> Exercising was harder to make it through today.  I guess going from absolutely no exercise to 4 days in a row is a bigger leap than I thought...  But I'm not giving up!



You're making great choices!



ougrad86 said:


> Wow - he only practices two hours a day, 1 hour running and 1 hour upper body (sometimes).  But our school lets out late, about 4:00, so I can't pick him up on the long days until about 6:15.
> The meets start at about 5:30 and end about 7:30 - 8, depending on how fast we cycle through the events.  I was a timer for the two home meets we had, and it was fun, but cold that spring night!  It is usually held on a school night, so they can't go too late, which helps.
> I can't complain though.  I am glad he is picking this active lifestyle instead of sitting on the computer all the time...like I do at work, and after work, instead of exercising sometimes.  I hope he carries it with him into adulthood.
> 
> I love that both of my kids enjoy sports as well.  I know that they are learning healthy habits that will (hopefully) last a lifetime.  DD swims DAILY (well, she took off NY day and Christmas day ) and DS plays the "sport of the season" for the town rec teams (basketball right now).
> 
> The track meets don't sound too bad.  Swim meets are definitely worse (think 4-6 hours on a hot, steamy pool deck... sometimes 2 or 3 days in a row~!), but I've heard that wrestling is the worst.
> 
> Had kind of a blah day, overslept for the 2nd day in a row, finally realized I had my clock set for 5:45 PM - no wonder it wasn't working!  At least I got some extra sleep, but makes for a hectic morning with no breakfast, so I eat all the wrong things.  Had soup for lunch though, and may have it for dinner since I feel a little icky.  Hopefully will be on time tomorrow and be able to eat my oatmeal and start the morning off on the right foot!
> 
> Wrote up my list, may sneak out of work a little early tomorrow (boss is off, yeh!) and run through the store to pick up all my stuff to replace the junk food we seem to have too much off (DMiL and DM loads us up with food before sending us back home - including all the leftovers from the parties).  So will be all healthy starting Friday!
> 
> I did kind of fall off my diet...I really need to get started again, and get back on track!
> 
> Go Team Donald!
> 
> Carol



Time to toss the holiday junk!  I threw out the last of the apple pie on Tuesday and packed the last of the apple crisp in DD's lunch sack as a treat (homemade and far healthier than the pie, but still too much sugar).  Left the rest of the treats/junk where they were (at my cousins's house, my Mom's house, etc).  The only thing left to worry about here is the huge bag of M&Ms that DD won at the Yankee Swap.  But they aren't mine, so I won't touch them.  

I hit the market for veggies last night to the tune of about $100.... but we are well stocked, at least for the next several days.  Homemade juice takes up a LOT of produce dollars, but it is really yummy.



cjdj4 said:


> I think I have to go with the crowd on this one - I am my biggest road block. I love the BL "No Excuses" theme. I love to make excuses for not taking care of myself. It reminds me of this quote by Marianne Williamson from A Return To Love: Reflections on the Principles of A Course in Miracles:
> 
> _   Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate. Our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure. It is our light, not our darkness that most frightens us. We ask ourselves, Who am I to be brilliant, gorgeous, talented, fabulous? Actually, who are you not to be? You are a child of God. Your playing small does not serve the world. There is nothing enlightened about shrinking so that other people won't feel insecure around you. We are all meant to shine, as children do. We were born to make manifest the glory of God that is within us. It's not just in some of us; it's in everyone. And as we let our own light shine, we unconsciously give other people permission to do the same. As we are liberated from our own fear, our presence automatically liberates others._




I think she wrote a book that I read last year.... something like "Twenty-one Spiritual  Lessons for Weight Loss"  (not sure exactly.... too lazy to go look).  Great quote.... thanks for sharing!



SettinSail said:


> My family is always my roadblock  Of course as a Mom, I put them first and make sure they have everything THEY need, the foods THEY want to eat, the things THEY need support with, etc.  I also try to remind myself how lucky I am to have my family but geez it would be so much easier if I just had myself to deal with.  I seriously predict in a few years when DS has moved out, DH & I will probably lose a good amount of weight.  Tonight DS was begging me to go out to eat but I held firm to eat the beef and barley soup I had taken out of the freezer and he pronounced it "delicious"
> 
> Sounds delish!  Care to share the recipe??  Try to think about teaching DS positive lessons about both healthy eating AND financial responsibility when you say NO to eating out.  Talk to him about the health benefits of the meal you made at home and about the financial benefits of saving $xx by eating at home.
> 
> 
> 
> Pamela, hope you and the family are feeling better.  No, the guys are not using the hooks.  I am already reminding them and putting their stuff up there for them.  They are now piled up with multiple items on each, even a T shirt is hanging on one.  I think they need to be cleared out once a week or so.
> 
> I mentioned our "conversation" to my family last night as I was "reminding" them once again to get their CRAP off the counter so I could set it for dinner!  They just chuckled.
> 
> 
> Pam, thanks for posting your pictures WOW You look great!
> 
> Awww.... thanks!  I do love that picture of DD and I at AK!  It was sprinkling and I didn't want wet hair, but I didn't want an umbrella in the picture.... we have two with the umbrella and two without.... this one is the best.
> 
> 
> I'm having a rough week Waaaaaahhhhhh!  I let a little holiday eating continue into Sunday & Monday, pushing my weight up a little after Sunday morning's starting weigh-in.  Then TOM hit with a vengance Tuesday and I was up a little more.  After work Tuesday, I did a very good workout at the Y for an hour to try to get myself back on track but it just sent my appetite into overdrive. I snacked on alot of cereal while watching BL last night and was up a little more this morning
> Today was much better eating wise.  I worked from 7am to 5 pm today so I was too tired to go to the gym.  I do not feel ravenously hungry tonight and have done no snacking after dinner so I think I will do better on the scale tomorrow.  I hold on to a slim chance of maintaining by Friday morning.
> 
> FIngers crossed for a maintain.
> 
> I know that all sounds very wierd for someone in the first week of a challenge but I have been at this for almost 2 years now and through the ups and downs I just continue to do the best I can and slowly more weight comes off.
> 
> Actually, it doesn't sound that strange to me.  You've been at this for a long time and you didn't "quit" the program just because the holidays came.  You did your best and are trying hard to get back on track now.
> 
> A few challenges ago someone asked if we planned to stay OP during the lull between challenges.  I had a bit of an epiphany at that moment because I realized it NEVER occurred to me to NOT stay OP.... not for a day or a week or a month, just because the BL challenge had ended.  At that moment I realized that I HAD made a permanent change in my life!!  I was no longer thinking of it in terms of a "diet" and "done".  THis was my life.... my new healthier life.... .sure I have good days, better days, best days, and downright lousy days.  But overall I am on a healthier trajectory than I have ever been on in my life!
> 
> Slow and steady wins the race every time Shawn!!
> 
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing much better than me. On Friday we pick up our new kittens from the SPCA, a brother and sister out of a litter of 5. They appear to be black and white "tuxedo" cats just like our old cat who passed away a few years ago.  I need to go out tomorrow and get all their supplies.  I am bracing myself for the energy of 2 baby kittens



Love new kitties!  Can't wait to see pictures!!



jenanderson said:


> Alright team...I am not going to take time to respond to everyone today but I have read along.  It was a stressful sort of day and most of the stress was self induced.  Here is the summary:
> 
> I got up this morning and weighed myself.  I had GAINED .5 pounds.
> 
> _Now, I know that this can happen but I have been getting my exercise in EVERY day, making some food slips but still staying in my range of what I am allowed to have and drinking water until I feel like I should just stay in the bathroom!_
> 
> This leads to me sitting on the edge of the tub and swearing off this stupid idea that I am ready to lose weight again.
> 
> _Yes, I feel like lately I am prone to this attitude.  I know it is because I am not happy with how I look.  I know I need to change my mental state of mind._
> 
> I get myself to school (after drinking 60 ounces of water before I even leave the house....can I tell you that I barely made it to the bathroom at work???).  Once there, someone offers me chocolate which I PROMPTLY EAT!  This leads to more self loathing.
> 
> _Do we see a trend?  I can stand back and reflect on it and see how crazy my mentality is right now but honestly in the moment..._
> 
> By lunch (and several more 16-ounce cups of water), I have decided I am done with this and it is not worth it.
> 
> _Can drinking too much water drive a person crazy?  _
> 
> I spend part of my afternoon prep storming through the hallways claiming that I am not exercising that I am simply delivering things around the school that need to be taken care of.  I leave work early so that I can run with DH tonight since it is warm.
> 
> Once home, I have a total attitude as I get dressed.  I yell at DH that it is too cold to run outside and stick my tongue out at him.  Yes, I really did that.  We went out to do our 3 mile run and I literally chew him out about how I hate running and that I am going to quit and how this is my last run ever and if I slip on the ice and die it is all his fault.
> 
> _It was in the high 30°s outside - totally not cold.  I swear DH wants to make me pack up and leave after my mood today.  I am not even sure what is wrong with me today and why I am so angry at this point._
> 
> When I got to the walking part of our exercise today, I wouldn't even talk to DH.  I was so angry that I had to work this hard to see no results.  I have already done the work.  I already lost the weight.  I kept the weight off for over a year.  Then I was angry because I knew that I had let the weight come back on and I had no one to blame but myself and angry that I have to do the work all over again.
> 
> _Basically, I am now looking back on this and thinking that I have gotten so much lazier since when I started this 2 years ago and think I have to figure out how to find the motivation I had when I started._
> 
> So, finally we get home and I whip off all my running gear because first I am sweaty because I wore too much thinking I would freeze and then also because I have gained 20 pounds and now feel like I look like a rolly polly runner.  So then I throw on baggy clothing to hide the body that I am loathing.  I eat the stupid within my points range dinner.  I skip the fresh baked chocolate cookies with milk that the rest of the family had for dinner.  I calculated the last of the water, the food and all the stupid exercising I did today.  I am now sitting here in self pity and feel that typing this all out to my team is my therapy for the day.
> 
> So there you all have it.  And yes, I am going to be your coach next week!  I certainly hope that I figure it all out before then!
> 
> I am sending out positive vibes to all of you tonight.  Yeah to everyone who is having success.  Hugs to everyone who is still struggling.  May we all survive this journey together!
> 
> Jen



First of all.... for you.

Second of all.... I can totally understand how you are feeling.  Not sure how to make you feel any better, but I can relate.  

It sounds to me, if it were ME, that it was a feeling of being "out of control."  Not controlling the eating, not fully in control of the exercise.   And feeling frustrated.  

Please, please.... give yourself one FULL DAY totally on plan.... eating on plan, exercising on plan, etc.  And I promise you will feel SO MUCH BETTER!  



klmrph said:


> Tried a new recipe today as a spin on our challenge.  I made a lower fat baked ziti, which is something my mom makes quite often for family gatherings and I make every now and then too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did add 1/2 a package of Italian sausage to it (1/2 of what I normally would do) to add a meat to it.  It was very tasty, as good as the full fat version.  This is my first time trying the whole wheat pasta and it was good, couldn't tell the difference.
> 
> Got the recipe from this blog.
> 
> http://www.skinnytaste.com/2010/09/low-fat-baked-ziti-with-spinach.html
> 
> I also did day 1 of C25k in the house along with DD5.....we made our first level of our house a track.



Ooohh.... food pictures!  We're gonna start being like the food porn thread soon!!  



quasar4legs said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm 49 and live in sunny Sydney, Australia and very excited to be in my first challenge.
> 
> I'm a long time vegetarian trying to be vegan and have a number of neck and spine problems that have stopped me doing the exercise my body needs.
> 
> For the last 4 years I have been working with a physiotherapist 3 times a week doing Pilates.  Physically I am doing really well at the moment so I am going to start getting back into some more cardio based exercise.
> 
> I eat really well so this challenge for me is going to be about my working on my fitness.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone
> 
> Quasar



Welcome aboard!  Glad to have you here with us!  



Never to old said:


> Hello Teammates!  My name is Vicki.  This is my first time doing a fitness challenge.  I am 47 years old.  I am an Occupational Therapist for 11 years.  I have been married for 22 years.
> 
> My goals
> 1.  To lose weight
> 2.  For the elastic in my socks to not leave indentations in my skin
> 3.  To be able to climb around the ruins this August when I am on my Mexican Cruise or least 2 flights of steps without feeling winded
> 4.  To not be afraid that I won't fit in the wet suit that I will be required to wear in the secret river cave.
> 5.  To not be embarrassed when I look at a picture of myself
> 6.  To become healthier
> 
> Roadblocks
> 1.  Myself
> 2.  Special education paperwork
> 3.  Not enough time
> 4.  Sweets
> 5.  Feeling tired after working all day and driving home
> 6.  Dislike exercise
> 
> 
> Question-  Can anyone tell me how to add the Team Donald logo when you can't right click?




Can't help you with the logo, but wanted to say a big WELCOME!!!



StephMK said:


> Aw, I just hit the wrong button and deleted my whole post.   Our router went out the other day but wow, technology is so much better now! I got the new one up & running in minutes tonight - no stress!
> 
> Ouch about the poof fairy!!
> 
> I have done a crappy job as a team member this week. Not eating great and not following the mini-challenges, goals, etc. BUT I am getting there now and at least thinking about making better choices.
> 
> You are here and that is what is needed first and foremost to be a good member of Team Donald!
> 
> I took the kids to the Y tonight, despite wanting to make excuses not to go. I actually did run/walk intervals for 35 minutes and could go at least 3 min of running before walking again and went as high as 7 at a time. That is good for me since I usually hit a wall right at 1.5 min!  I plan to go again tomorrow while DS is in class.
> 
> YEAH for you!!
> 
> I'm trying to catch up but apologize in advance for not catching each and every person in the past 22 pages!  And I'm just scrolling back through the posts since I haven't figured out a multi-quote yet. So I also apologize for using your screen name.
> 
> I tried to catch up yesterday and realized after 3 hours that I had only read and replied to about 8 pages.... so I gave up!  Just jump in here!  Multi-quote is easy.  THere are three little "boxes" in the bottom right corner of each post.... just left mouse click on the center box (the one with the plus sign in it).  It will turn orange. THen when you are done reading and clicking, just click on post reply and all of the posts you wanted to quote will be there!  Just learn to post your reply between the end of one quote and the start of the next.... or change the font and/or color to post WITHIN the quote.
> 
> Jen - don't be so hard on yourself. What would you say to a friend if she said all that to you? I'm familiar w/those moods too but hang in there, tomorrow is a whole new day.  Focus on what you have acomplished and not just a number on the scale.
> 
> GREAT advise!
> 
> pjilla - wow, you are so pretty in both pics but still a great transformation -thanks for sharing those! How old is your DD now?
> 
> Thanks for the nice words.  DD is 16 1/2 now.  She was approaching 8 at the time of that first picture.  We were attending a Mother/Daughter weekend at a Bible conference center and they started the weekend with a photo.... I was HORRIFIED!
> 
> belledreamer - way to go on making good choices! Somewhere I read that some model or someone famous & thin keeps lots of flavors of those dessert gums in her purse. They smell pretty good & my DD loves them.





trinaweena said:


> Wow its a late night tonight.  My best friend in the entire world was home this week from tennesse so we all went out tonight and it was 12:30 in the morning!  We had a lot of fun though!  My boyfriend and I don't get to do grownup things very often cause he's two years younger than me and his friends dont do much, so it was great to go out.  i was good too, I had half a bison burger, sweet potato fries, and just one beer.
> 
> Sounds like a fun relaxing time!
> 
> I went to see the stomach doctor and im not really sure how i feel about that.  I guess im cutting out dairy which is gonna be tough, but its just to test for the next three weeks if im going to feel better.  I also have to have a colonoscopy/endoscopy in feb which im so not cool with but if they can figure out whats wrong with me thats cool i guess. i think they are going to test for celieac as well
> 
> Hopefully you can get a good diagnosis soon and start making proper changes.
> 
> As i write this though im eating some mike and ikes, so thats probably not good.  I only ate like 4 though so thats cool right?
> 
> For those of you who asked I did enjoy boston, but I go there quite often. I live in CT so new york and boston are like second homes to us.  But we did have a blast!
> 
> Now i think i should go to bed. I did read everyone's post but im too tired to respond right now, hope everyone has a good day tomorrow





buzz5985 said:


> Today is my last day for being your Coach and with that I leave you with - my questions of the day have been from memories I have of what I learned many years ago at WW meetings.  I have been reading, trying to find some inspiration and I found anchoring - and I remembered it was one of my favorites.
> 
> From the WW site:  _Whether you have 15 or 100 pounds to lose, weight loss requires patience and perseverance. Developing the skills to lose weight and keep it off takes time. While you may sometimes feel frustrated by the fact that your losses are small and the process is slow, remember that you're learning healthy tips for life, tips that you can continue to fine-tune and improve upon.
> 
> Anchoring can help you to keep your positive goals in mind when you encounter a challenge. Your anchor can be an object or a memory of a time when you felt strong and confident.
> 
> The next time you find yourself frustrated with slow weight loss, bring out your anchor and reflect on how you will look and feel at your weight goal. Use it to move past your dissatisfaction and to focus on your improved health and slimmer figure._
> 
> _When sticking to the plan is tough, that's when you need Anchoring, a process for creating cues and triggers to remind yourself of your weight goal and the inner resources you have to achieve it.
> 
> You use Anchoring every day. When you hear a song that makes you smile because you associate it with a certain memory, that's an anchor to that memory.
> 
> Anchoring can help you achieve your goal by reminding you of a particular inner resource you may need to connect to when you're having a hard time_
> 
> QOTD, Thursday, January 5, 2012 - What is your Anchor????



GREAT question!  

During the majority of my losing phase, my anchor was my mental picture of myself and the possibility of embarrassing my kids with my weight.  It was remembering how much better I felt about the pictures of myself during our 2004 trip to Disney (at 173 pounds) versus our 2002 trip to Disney (about 220 pounds).  

Now that I am pretty well at maintenance, my ANCHOR is my new self.... my new body.... my new confidence!!   I wake up nearly EVERY DAY amazed that I can pull a pair of size 4 or 6 pants from the closet or a size small top and pull it on without any problem.  I can wear my DD's clothes.... I can fit in an airplane seat and a movie theater seat or a tight restaurant booth without even sucking in my stomach.  I can run (when I choose to ), I can lift weights, I can dance and jump and take the stairs instead of the elevator.  I can meet new people without fearing what they are thinking about this fat lady that they are meeting!  I can walk into a classroom to teach and not worry that the kids are snickering about me behind my back.  I can meet my kids' friends and my DH's coworkers and not worry that I am an embarrassment.  

ALL of that is my ANCHOR!!  



mikamah said:


> *Pamela*-Hello friend!  Poko is going great, sleeping great in the crate at night now, and we all seem to be adjusting to each other just fine.  She's keeping me active too.   I look forward to having lunch one day in ONE-derland with you this year, for sure!  Thank you for all you support and inspiration along my journey.  I love seeing your pictures and how this is truly a lifestyle for you.  I remember one day you had been bad, "pjlla bad" was eating pretzels out of the bag without keeping track of them.  Now if I could only be so bad.  You are right, I can do it, and I will do it.
> 
> Hello to everyone else.  It's so nice to meet all the newcomers.  Hugs to those struggling, or sick, and kudos to each and everyone of you here, making positive, healthy changes every day.



Kathy... thanks for the update on Poko.  BTW, we LOVED the picture of Fredward.... he looks a lot like  one of DD's gp's.... she still misses them.

STart planning our ONE-derland date!! Maybe there are other New England BL friends that would like to come along!   



donaldandpirates said:


> Good morning, Team Donald!
> I am a brand-new member of the challenge.  I've never done anything like this before and never really had accountability, so I'm really wanting this to work.  Bought a scale yesterday, saw the number, and knew it was time to get serious.
> I live in Illinois; WAHM to a homeschooled teen and a preschooler on the autism spectrum.  I also help my DH with his book promotion/marketing.
> 
> Long-term goals:
> 1. Lose 100 lbs.
> 
> My general goals:
> 1. To run the Princess Half before I turn 40.
> 2. To be proud to take vacation photos at Disney with my family.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you all better!



Welcome!!  We are happy to meet you!!



klmrph said:


> Off to work for a busy 12 hour day.....I would say my anchor is my family especially my 2 little ones.  I want to be around for as long as I can to see them grow and prosper.  Here's my cheerleader (she has been a great motivator so fat in getting me exercising) and my little piglet (at 1 year old this girl can really eat).



Absolutely adorable girls!  Just think about the HEALTHY habits you will be teaching them as you take this journey!!  



Disneyluvr said:


> Grrrrr! I just found out that I will only have 3 days off in January!! My school has scheduled training days on all 4 Saturdays and 2 Sundays in January!! That only leaves 2 Sundays and MLK holiday Monday off!!! While we do get paid a $200 stipend extra each day, it's really gonna kill me. And do even for for my Healthy Habits I'm trying to establish!! (for those who may not know, I am a kindergarten teacher and I have a 1 way commute of an hour to my school)
> 
> Of course there is always a ton of muchies at these things and I always tend to eat more by the afternoon just to stay awake. I'm really gonna have to be strong and take healthy things to eat. And then I'll be so tired I know it will be hard to find the motivation to exercise!! This is where I'm really gonna need all of you to help support and push me!! Kick my butt into gear!



Grrrrr.... sorry about the unexpected work days.  Perhaps you could plan something special to do with the extra $$ so that you have something to look forward to.

Is there anyone in this particular group that would be willing to walk with you during lunch break or anything like that?  Maybe that would help you stay OP during those days.

*****************

PHEW!  I made it this far!  I've been sitting here FAR too long!  Busy busy day here, but I wanted to get caught up! 

DS is snowboarding this afternoon and DD has a swim meet tonight.  I need to run and pack up snacks and meals for these events, be sure everyone has their gear in the proper bags, get myself dressed and fed and get moving!!  

I'll bring my Ipad to the mountain and hopefully hop on the WI-FI there and be able to chat a bit this afternoon.  Tomorrow is a FULL DAY up at the State House for DD's civics competition, so I won't be here much.  Maybe just a pop on in the morning.  TTYL..........................P


----------



## pjlla

jenanderson said:


> Pamela - What a great offer!  I would totally love to read the Weight Watchers magazines if no one else has spoken for those.  You don't have to pay postage though...just let me know what it costs!
> 
> This is going to be motivation for me to go through my magazines this weekend.  It would be good to pass along information that others might find helpful as well as declutter my own place a little.
> 
> Thanks for the offer!
> Jen



PM me your address and I will get them out.... hopefully tomorrow........P


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

Disneyluvr said:


> Janis- Thank you so much for being an amazing coach this week!  You Rock



I would love to second this!!


----------



## jenanderson

pjlla said:


> Now that I am pretty well at maintenance, my ANCHOR is my new self.... my new body.... my new confidence!!   I wake up nearly EVERY DAY amazed that I can pull a pair of size 4 or 6 pants from the closet or a size small top and pull it on without any problem.  I can wear my DD's clothes.... I can fit in an airplane seat and a movie theater seat or a tight restaurant booth without even sucking in my stomach.  I can run (when I choose to ), I can lift weights, I can dance and jump and take the stairs instead of the elevator.  I can meet new people without fearing what they are thinking about this fat lady that they are meeting!  I can walk into a classroom to teach and not worry that the kids are snickering about me behind my back.  I can meet my kids' friends and my DH's coworkers and not worry that I am an embarrassment.
> 
> ALL of that is my ANCHOR!!
> 
> _I loved reading what you wrote about yourself and your new body!  You should feel so confident about all you have accomplished on your journey to good health!  I think I need to list all the great things that have changed like you have - what a great reminder think about how wonderful the changes are!_
> 
> PHEW!  I made it this far!  I've been sitting here FAR too long!  Busy busy day here, but I wanted to get caught up!



You did amazing to get caught up with everyone!  It is great to have you on the team cheering everyone along!!!!   



pjlla said:


> PM me your address and I will get them out.... hopefully tomorrow........P



Thanks!    I will send you a PM!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Now that I am pretty well at maintenance, my ANCHOR is my new self.... my new body.... my new confidence!!   I wake up nearly EVERY DAY amazed that I can pull a pair of size 4 or 6 pants from the closet or a size small top and pull it on without any problem.  I can wear my DD's clothes.... I can fit in an airplane seat and a movie theater seat or a tight restaurant booth without even sucking in my stomach.  I can run (when I choose to ), I can lift weights, I can dance and jump and take the stairs instead of the elevator.  I can meet new people without fearing what they are thinking about this fat lady that they are meeting!  I can walk into a classroom to teach and not worry that the kids are snickering about me behind my back.  I can meet my kids' friends and my DH's coworkers and not worry that I am an embarrassment.  

ALL of that is my ANCHOR!!  

THIS IS AMAZING AND DEFINITELY WHAT I'M HOPING FOR IN 2012. 
Well done you

[/QUOTE]


----------



## VirataMama4

Thank you Janis for being our coach this week! 

My anchor is a picture of me and oldest DD from our Disney trip Nov. 2009.  I was just 7lbs from my pre-pregnancy weight before my DS.  I felt good and was much happier with myself.  

The last couple of days have been rough. Really sore from my first work out with my personal trainer! I could barely walk without crying and all I could think was "I chose to do this to myself"  
Then I took DS to pre-k yesterday and got a flat between the house and school.  Luckily, its less then 1mile, but it was stressful and I was sore and in a bad mood to begin with. Still haven't gotten the tire fixed because the local Firestone's equipment is broken. 
I got on the scale today and while I haven't gained anything I haven't lost either so I was completely in shut down mode.  But even though I was sore still I forced myself to get on the treadmill and do 20 min.  And I'm going to eat better today!  I know I can do it!


----------



## donaldandpirates

Thank you, pjlla and jenanderson, for the welcome!  I'm still wading through posts trying to get caught up, but it's great to know there are Dis'ers that are so willing to encourage one another.


----------



## jillbur

Ugh! I woke up feeling horrible this morning. I can't remember the last time I had a cold, but it is wearing me down. I managed to go to the gym yesterday and I was telling the trainer how I wanted to buy P90X for DH, but really didn't want to spend all that money, sooooooo, she let me borrow hers!! Yay! Hopefully, DH makes time to try the workouts and I think I may also. I already do a circuit training class twice a week, a yoga class, and either eliptical or treadmill the other days, but I figured this couldn't hurt. I really want DH to do it because he is stessed with school and work. I was hoping this would give him some time to himself and boost his energy and state of mind. I'll let you know if I do try it and what I think.

Now, back to this cold  I took advil and claritin-d 24 hour this morning which helped a lot, but it's wearing off now. I went to Walgreens before work and picked up some cold meds. Luckily, we have an early dismissal today and I am done in about 15 minutes. So, I am off to buy chicken for dinner, pick up my own children from school (yay~they usually get picked up by one of my friends), and relax. If I feel better I may try P90X later. I also told DS5 we'd play Just Dance Kids 2 that he got for Christmas. I hope I have the energy!

I can't believe tomorrow is the first weigh in. I'm really not expecting much this week, but good luck to everyone!

Jill


----------



## frndshpcptn

Thank you, Janis for coaching!

Ok, almost one week down on the new life plan.  I weighed myself this morning and was down .4 from yesterday - yay!  That's a step that I can be happy with.

I had tomato soup and turkey meatballs for lunch.  No breakfast (not intentionally - a meeting I had ran so late that by then time it ended, it was lunchtime.  I'm having one Dove chocolate square for my post- lunch sweet.  No idea what my afternoon snack might be, as I am out of the office the rest of the afternoon.  So if I get hungry, it will have to be something I can find on the road.

Dinner tonight will be something.  Maybe a grilled chicken breast and some potato kugel?  The Kugel is only 70 calories a serving!  I should add in a veggie there - maybe red and yellow peppers. 

I'm tired again today.  My doggie woke me up at 4 am to go out and then I had to get up at 6 am for work anyway.  We didn't get to sleep until after midnight and I can already feel the drowsiness starting...

Hope everyone has a good and successful day!


----------



## Disneyluvr

Whoa! Where do you teach? That would never happen in PA with the unions. I do have weekend trainings where I work occasionally, since I am not in a public school district. All of my trainings are for mental health issues and restraint trainings. I would plan ahead and take your own healthy munchies! If you get a lunch break, maybe you can take a walk? Good luck!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I'm heading off to a lunch meeting so I will be back to catch up later!

Jill[/QUOTE]

I teach on the Navajo Reservation in a BIE school so the "rules" are much more lax, no union.


----------



## jillbur

jenanderson said:


> Hey Jill - I am exactly the same way.  We want to relocate and look towards Florida every year.  However, I don't want to teach in the tough schools any more either.  I feel like DH and I have done our time.  I would now just like to teach in a "regular" school.  When you look online it feels impossible to tell what you are getting and I am just not sure if I can pack up and relocate with such uncertainty.
> 
> I am sorry to see that you also have gone up in weight.  Maybe this means our bodies are just adjusting and we will see a big gain next week?    Either way, you are right that we just have to stay positive and keep going.



Jen~I just got my w2 and told DH it's not worth it for me to be teaching here anymore. I know it's not about the money, but I work for a private school, so I could probably start 5-7k more as a first year teacher elsewhere. And, I've been teaching 11 years! In a school for disruptive youth! I'm going to do some research tonight and maybe contact some of my friends who are teachers in FL, TX, and VA. I can see a possible new adventure awaiting my family.

Also~I hope you don't want us to GAIN!! I'm hoping you meant loss or gaining on the weight we have to lose 





Disneyluvr said:


> I teach on the Navajo Reservation in a BIE school so the "rules" are much more lax, no union.




That actually sounds pretty cool. But, it's not too cool that you lose your weekends  Try to plan ahead and I'm sure you'll do fine!

Jill


----------



## jenanderson

Also~I hope you don't want us to GAIN!! I'm hoping you meant loss or gaining on the weight we have to lose [/QUOTE]

Oh goodness...this is what I get for trying to keep up with this thread in between my classes!  

Yes, we we will a BIG LOSS next week!  

So much for multi-tasking!


----------



## pjlla

Big hello from Pat's Peak ski area! DS is out on the slopes. Prayers for another injury free year are always welcome!

Eating my "linner" as I sit here. No time for lunch at noon and probably not much time for dinner, so I combined them. Had a big glass of homemade juice at noon to hold me over and now I'm eating a monster size salad with a bit of hummus. 


To those of you who commented on my anchor.... Thanks for your support and positive comments. You can have all that for yourself if you want!

Off to play some Boggle on my IPad!......P


----------



## mackeysmom

Sorry Team Donald that I've been lax in posting, I promise to make a better effort going forward. 

I have been on a cleaning spree this week - once I started to take down the Christmas decorations, I decided to do an intense DEEP cleaning of each room so that the upkeep can be kept to a minimum.  So far this week I've completed the kitchen, living room, dining room and bathroom.  I still have the office and two bedrooms to tackle, but I can see the light at the end of the tunnel.  

I'm trying to include organization, purging and decluttering into the deep cleaning - that's why it is taking so long.  The kitchen took a while because I decided to create a complete inventory - fridge, freezer, pantry closet, etc.  I'm forever buying things I THINK I need, only to discover that I already have one or two in the back of the pantry.  

I did come across a packet of chocolate chip cookie mix that was nearing the expiration date, so I *HAD* to make those on Tuesday.   Couldn't let it go to waste, right?    But, I did work them into my plan, so no guilt.   

During the last challenge, somebody mentioned this blog:   

http://http://www.canyoustayfordinner.com/my-weight-loss-journey/

She has a lot of recipes and one caught my eye - I'm going to try it over the weekend.  She says it is around 300 calories and keeps you satisfied for hours.  Thought I'd share:

Egg White Whipped Oatmeal

 2/3 cup old fashioned rolled oats
 4 egg whites, beaten with a fork until frothy
 ½ tablespoon salted butter
 ½ teaspoon pure vanilla extract

1. In a small pot, combine oats with 1 1/3 cups water (always double the amount of water to the amount of oats. Ex: ½ cup oats cook in 1 cup water). 
2. Heat on the stovetop, uncovered, on medium-high heat until the mixture comes to a simmer (about 4 minutes). Stir and reduce the heat to medium-low. Cook for about 5 minutes, stirring frequently, until the oats have absorbed much of the water.  

3. Pour in the egg whites and vanilla and whip vigorously with a fork, until the mixture is well blended. Raise the burner heat to medium. Stir in the butter.

4. Continue to cook for 4 minutes more, bringing the oats back to a simmer and stirring frequently.

5. When the oats have absorbed all of the water and the egg whites have caused them to puff and appear creamy, cover the pot and remove it from heat. Let the oats sit, covered, for 5 minutes. Stir and serve immediately.

serves 1

I'll let you know how it turns out. 

- Laura


----------



## buzz5985

luvpoohandcompany said:


> Sorry I dont have time to respond to everyone but I did read all your post
> Welcome to all the newcomers
> Funny how little kids say exactly what they think
> My 5year old told me "he just loves my jelly belly bacause its like a comfy pillow"
> Bear in mind our "jelly" is your "jello" which we all know is even wobblier than "jam"
> Hope you have a better day today Jen I think we've all had those days were we're just plain cross but todays a new day so here's hoping you have an easier time of it
> 
> Janis thanks for being a great coach this week. I would never have commited to losing weight and getting healthier in 2012 if it weren't for you and for that I'll always be grateful
> 
> I'm still mulling over todays QOTD so I'll have to post on that later. Can't believe it's almost weigh-in day again! Feeling like I've had a good week but bit scared the scales wont show it Fingers crossed we all get the results we're hoping for tomorrow



Kids!!!!  Gotta love them.   



donaldandpirates said:


> Good morning, Team Donald!
> I am a brand-new member of the challenge.  I've never done anything like this before and never really had accountability, so I'm really wanting this to work.  Bought a scale yesterday, saw the number, and knew it was time to get serious.
> I live in Illinois; WAHM to a homeschooled teen and a preschooler on the autism spectrum.  I also help my DH with his book promotion/marketing.
> 
> Long-term goals:
> 1. Lose 100 lbs.
> 
> My general goals:
> 1. To run the Princess Half before I turn 40.
> 2. To be proud to take vacation photos at Disney with my family.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you all better!



Welcome!!!!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> OK I've been thinking about an anchor while cooking lunch and while eating lunch and well basically since I saw the QOTD
> 
> I am going to use a memory of my first trip on dumbo with my eldest as my anchor
> I had no weight/ food or other issues (didnt even think of it in those days-ate what I wanted but was definitely alot more active too) and I felt like I could do anything I wanted in life. It was all good (and if there was any bad I no longer remember it though that may be bacause it was sooooo long ago)
> Good luck tomorrow with the weigh -ins



That's a great anchor!!!  I will still get tears in my eyes when I think of my first ride on Dumbo with DS. 



jenanderson said:


> Trina - Sounds like you had a fun night out and did a good job not over-doing it on the calories!  I hope that you are feeling better soon.  It would be good if the doctors can figure out what is making you feel badly.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good image.    I think I still have to think about mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dona...I think that it was it is, just a panic sort of feeling where I wonder if I can really can do this.  I know that I can when I stop and think about it but I still have those moments of irrational thinking.
> 
> I am sorry that you are still feeling badly.  I hope that you feel better today - it is never fun to have to go in and teach when you are not at your best.
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy - You are the best cheerleader with all your words of encouragement for everyone.    I think your post helped me determine what my anchor is!  In my classroom, on the board by my desk, I hang all my medals and bibs from races that I have run.  I stop and look at them all the time...completely amazed that those are from things I have done.  I do have to think about the fact that I am strong enough to do this again...it sucks to have to do it again...but I am strong enough to do it.  I think I am going to add photos of myself at the races down the side of my board.
> 
> I think it is a great idea to plan out your nightly snack.    I find that when I make plans, I stick to them.  It is easy to go astray when you haven't planned things out.
> 
> 
> 
> My anchor is my running medals.  I have them hanging at school and at home.  Whenever I see them, I am amazed what I have managed to achieve.  This morning Kathy reminded me of how strong I have become and I need to look at those medals and remember the strength I found each time I ran.  There have been times when I had to walk and go a bit slower then I wanted in a race (like my marathon) but I kept going and I crossed the finish line.  Right now my weight efforts might be moving a bit slower then I wanted but I am going to keep on going and not give up.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, off to a better day due to all of you!  I am not going to let myself get cross today.
> 
> Don't be scared of the scale.  You are working hard and the results will come.



I have tears in my eyes reading everyone's accomplishments!!!  What a great group we have!!!



klmrph said:


> Off to work for a busy 12 hour day.....I would say my anchor is my family especially my 2 little ones.  I want to be around for as long as I can to see them grow and prosper.  Here's my cheerleader (she has been a great motivator so far in getting me exercising) and my little piglet (at 1 year old this girl can really eat).



Couple of cuties!!!  



Disneyluvr said:


> Grrrrr! I just found out that I will only have 3 days off in January!! My school has scheduled training days on all 4 Saturdays and 2 Sundays in January!! That only leaves 2 Sundays and MLK holiday Monday off!!! While we do get paid a $200 stipend extra each day, it's really gonna kill me. And do even for for my Healthy Habits I'm trying to establish!! (for those who may not know, I am a kindergarten teacher and I have a 1 way commute of an hour to my school)
> 
> Of course there is always a ton of muchies at these things and I always tend to eat more by the afternoon just to stay awake. I'm really gonna have to be strong and take healthy things to eat. And then I'll be so tired I know it will be hard to find the motivation to exercise!! This is where I'm really gonna need all of you to help support and push me!! Kick my butt into gear!



Do you get breaks during the day that you can go for a walk??  Every little bit counts!!!



Disneyluvr said:


> Janis- Thank you so much for being an amazing coach this week!  You Rock



You make me blush!!!



pjlla said:


> *UP FOR GRABS.....*
> 
> 8 issues of Nutrition Action Newsletter (from 2010) covering subjects like bottled/filtered water, sugar overload, breast cancer, and salt.
> 
> 4 issues of Fitness magazine July/August, Sept, Oct, Nov/Dec all 2011.
> 
> 4 issues of Weight Watchers magazine...Jan/Feb, Mar/Apr, May/Jun, Nov/Dec all 2011.
> 
> 1 issue of Shape magazine... Oct 2011.
> 
> I will send you any or all of these if you are interested in them (postage is my treat).  I haven't cut out anything, so they aren't missing recipes or workouts.  If no one asks for them by Monday, they are heading out the door!   Offering them up on the Team Mickey thread as well.
> 
> BBL to chat............P



That's so nice of you - and a great idea.

OK to the first person I have WW magazines also - May/June, Jul/Aug,
Sep/Oct, Nov/Dec all 2011.



shellbelle76 said:


> i am so ridiculously behind on this thread! just want to say a quick hello to everyone here on Team Donald. i've had a good week in terms of food choices and exercise, but i've simply not had a chance to check in with y'all! hope you can forgive me.
> 
> *thanks, janis, for all you did with coaching this week.* i can see that you put a lot of thought and energy into coaching, and i'm honored to be a part of this group.
> 
> i'm just going to dive in where we are... love the anchor question. my anchor is my little collection of race bibs. i started running last july and ran my first 5K in september. went on to do a 10K and a few other smaller races and will do the Princess Half in February. running has changed both my body and my heart. my clothes are baggy now, and that's nice, but more importantly, running has taught me to be kinder to myself. now that i'm a runner, i don't see my thighs as something to be embarrassed about or ashamed of, i see them as powerful tools for moving my body. and it's a wonderful thing to lose weight and have slimmer thighs, but i want to treasure my body along the way to a healthier body. when i look at my race bibs, i'm reminded that i can do things that i didn't think i could do... and that training was tough and costly (in that there were often other things i wanted to do when i was training), but it was totally worth it. GREAT question - thank you so much for bringing it up!
> 
> have a terrific week, team!!


 
That is a huge step - you should be proud!!!  You runner's are making my day.  



belledreamer said:


> Definitely my grandmother's ring.  The diamond may not be real, neither is the gold.  I don't think materially it's worth more than $20.  But it's a reminder of the relationship we had and that even though there were a lot of things we disagreed on, we still loved each other. Plus I know it would have made her proud to see me wearing it.



Great anchor - I can see you slipping it on your finger soon!!!

Janis


----------



## buzz5985

akhaloha said:


> Janis - Thanks so much for being our coach!  You are amazing!!







VirataMama4 said:


> Thank you Janis for being our coach this week!
> 
> My anchor is a picture of me and oldest DD from our Disney trip Nov. 2009.  I was just 7lbs from my pre-pregnancy weight before my DS.  I felt good and was much happier with myself.
> 
> The last couple of days have been rough. Really sore from my first work out with my personal trainer! I could barely walk without crying and all I could think was "I chose to do this to myself"
> Then I took DS to pre-k yesterday and got a flat between the house and school.  Luckily, its less then 1mile, but it was stressful and I was sore and in a bad mood to begin with. Still haven't gotten the tire fixed because the local Firestone's equipment is broken.
> I got on the scale today and while I haven't gained anything I haven't lost either so I was completely in shut down mode.  But even though I was sore still I forced myself to get on the treadmill and do 20 min.  And I'm going to eat better today!  I know I can do it!



Yes you can do it!!!  Look back at the threads - all the incredible team mates we have, and what they have accomplished already.




jillbur said:


> Ugh! I woke up feeling horrible this morning. I can't remember the last time I had a cold, but it is wearing me down. I managed to go to the gym yesterday and I was telling the trainer how I wanted to buy P90X for DH, but really didn't want to spend all that money, sooooooo, she let me borrow hers!! Yay! Hopefully, DH makes time to try the workouts and I think I may also. I already do a circuit training class twice a week, a yoga class, and either eliptical or treadmill the other days, but I figured this couldn't hurt. I really want DH to do it because he is stessed with school and work. I was hoping this would give him some time to himself and boost his energy and state of mind. I'll let you know if I do try it and what I think.
> 
> Now, back to this cold  I took advil and claritin-d 24 hour this morning which helped a lot, but it's wearing off now. I went to Walgreens before work and picked up some cold meds. Luckily, we have an early dismissal today and I am done in about 15 minutes. So, I am off to buy chicken for dinner, pick up my own children from school (yay~they usually get picked up by one of my friends), and relax. If I feel better I may try P90X later. I also told DS5 we'd play Just Dance Kids 2 that he got for Christmas. I hope I have the energy!
> 
> I can't believe tomorrow is the first weigh in. I'm really not expecting much this week, but good luck to everyone!
> 
> Jill



Hope you are feeling better.



frndshpcptn said:


> Thank you, Janis for coaching!
> 
> Ok, almost one week down on the new life plan.  I weighed myself this morning and was down .4 from yesterday - yay!  That's a step that I can be happy with.
> 
> I had tomato soup and turkey meatballs for lunch.  No breakfast (not intentionally - a meeting I had ran so late that by then time it ended, it was lunchtime.  I'm having one Dove chocolate square for my post- lunch sweet.  No idea what my afternoon snack might be, as I am out of the office the rest of the afternoon.  So if I get hungry, it will have to be something I can find on the road.
> 
> Dinner tonight will be something.  Maybe a grilled chicken breast and some potato kugel?  The Kugel is only 70 calories a serving!  I should add in a veggie there - maybe red and yellow peppers.
> 
> I'm tired again today.  My doggie woke me up at 4 am to go out and then I had to get up at 6 am for work anyway.  We didn't get to sleep until after midnight and I can already feel the drowsiness starting...
> 
> Hope everyone has a good and successful day!




What is Kugel??  

Janis


----------



## Mary•Poppins

cjdj4 said:


> I am a Reading Resource Teacher/ Coach. Isn't that quote awesome? I try to read once in a while. It is something/ someplace I would love to be someday - in the light.  I am glad you like it.



Hi cjdj4 .... (you have probably said your real "name" ... but I can't remember ... ugh)  I am a remedial reading teacher.  I teach Reading Recovery, SpellREAD and Leveled Literacy along with comprehension instruction.  Do you teach any of these too, or do you mainly push in?

I love teaching remedial reading.  It is tough some days ... but it is also very rewarding. 

QOTD, Thursday, January 5, 2012 - What is your Anchor????[/QUOTE]

My anchor is a picture I have on my 'frig of me on my honeymoon.  I am in a bikini ... and at that time I did not have a care in the world about my body.  I felt good about myself.  I want to be that person again ... and I will with all of your help .... THANKS!

I am currently baking Peanut-Pecan Butter Oatmeal Cookies for a spaghetti fund raiser tomorrow ... and it is KILLING me not to eat one.  I am resisting!  I put all the ingredients into myfitnesspal and each one is 68 calories!  Good gosh ... I know I have eaten at least five (if not more ) in an evening. I keep saying to myself "Drink more water, drink more water, drink more water ...


----------



## Mary•Poppins

... opps ... and thank you Janis for being our coach this week.  You did a great job!


----------



## frndshpcptn

buzz5985 said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> What is Kugel??
> 
> Janis




Kugel is like a baked, savory pudding.  

Here's a link to the version I like: http://www.classiccooking.com/

They have a line called Light and Luscious - they are basically Fritattas and about 240 calories for the whole tray and very filling!  Very easy to take to work and microwave for lunch.


----------



## Scraggy

I can't wait to weigh in tomorrow. 
Yesterday I baked 6 dozen mini chocolate chip/mini reese's pieces cookies. I wanted to use up some items I over-bought for Christmas. 
I will admit that I ate 2, but they weren't all that great.  I felt guilty though.

Today I sent a huge container of cookies with DH to give out at work. There's about a dozen cookies left here, but I won't bother eating them.  

Today this is what I've eaten:

B: 1/2 cup oatmeal cooked with 1 cup of water and 1 packet of Splenda (I could eat this every day and never get bored)
S: My weird combo of Chobani vanilla yogurt, small spoon of cottage cheese and a little sugar free raspberry Jello powder.  
L: Cream of chicken soup 
S: a clementine
D: a cheese steak made on a whole wheat tortilla with a small salad on the side  

I really want to make a smoothie over the weekend. I have some frozen mixed whole mixed berries and vanilla yogurt. I have to find a good recipe.

I've been drinking a ton of water (well, like 72 ounces) and still running to the bathroom with a over full bladder every hour. 

I hope that I can get my wedding ring back on. Before I had surgery, I was told I had to remove my wedding ring, but my ring was sized the skinny me. I did get it off after a ton of work, but I haven't put it back on since the summer.  I can't wait to wear my wedding ring and be able to get it off anytime I want.  It feel weird to not wear my ring, but it was horrible trying to get a size 6 ring off a size 9 finger. 

Can't wait to weigh in tomorrow. Do most of you weigh in when you first get up, mid day or something else?  I don't know when is the best time to weigh yourself.

Take care, everyone!!!


----------



## donaldandpirates

Scraggy said:


> S: My weird combo of Chobani vanilla yogurt, small spoon of cottage cheese and a little sugar free raspberry Jello powder.



This sounds like it might be delicious.  I'll have to give it a try!


----------



## Rose&Mike

SettinSail said:


> Wow, this is making me feel much better, I am glad you posted this Rose.  If the "queen" of maintain can gain a little weight, then we are all human.  I don't know why but this just lifted my spirits to know someone else is going through this.  We can all do it together


 I have beat myself up a little bit about it, but I know I can lose it again, I just have to do the work.

*Janis*--Great job coaching this week. I really enjoyed reading your questions and the responses, even if I didn't answer.

***
My DS is safely back at school. I am hoping to not have a gain this week. We will get organized this weekend, and hopefully I will be back on track. 

my anchor--getting to my goal weight it was a picture from college of me in this shiny purple formal dress from college (it was the 80s, ok?). I thought I was "fat" even then, but all I could think was that I would kill to get back in that dress. I carted that dress all over the country when we moved. Don't ask me why. Anyhow, this spring I could get in the dress. Comfortably. Things are not quite where they were in the 80s  but I could easily zip it up.

Since I have lost the weight, I too love the idea that I can ride Dumbo with my adult son. I don't ever want to go back to where I am too big to comfortably do things again. That's what keeps me on track when I want to throw in the towel. Through the g-f issues and all the injuries I kept reminding myself how much better I feel about myself now.


----------



## melmar136

Sorry that I do not really take the time to write back personally, but I feel good about just getting the time to actually read all of the posts, and get to write a little bit!  

Today didn't start off too well.  I put on a shirt that I haven't worn in a while, and wow, it was tight.  I think I put it through the dryer, and shouldn't have.  (yeah, I'll blame that!)  Had to change, and my pants were tight in the waist as well.  I felt like a stuffed sausage all day, and couldn't wait to get home and change into my sweats!  It is that TOM, so I'm sure the bloated feeling is part of it.

But, I ate well all day, and had a ton of veggies with dinner. I stopped after work to buy Zumba Fitness 2 for Wii, and did 2 short classes (one low impact, and one medium) after dinner, then had a big glass of ice water.  Of course DD made fun of me through some of it until I sent her off to the shower, so I could have some peace!  So much fun having an almost teenager!

Good luck to everyone with the weigh in tomorrow!


----------



## ougrad86

cjdj4 said:


> I Read them all too, but it is HARD to reply to everyone. I am really in awe of those that do! It really is so thoughtful. I'm just not great at keeping up with it all. So you are not alone.



I wish I could do so too.  I am in awe of people that can do that and keep it all straight.  I pull up a few here and there...but I always read through every post.



SettinSail said:


> for us over 50 ladies    I know there is me, you, Dona and Janis - anybody else?   Awesome job losing 90 pounds   It is not easy at this stage of life.  To all you younger ladies, I strongly encourage you to take the weight off now.  The older you get, it gets VERY difficult to lose.
> That doesn't mean you can't do it though



Count me in!  I'm 53, and yes, it is WAY harder than when I was younger.  And I wonder why I didn't keep it up!  I was in the AF and could run a 6 minute mile!



jenanderson said:


> Alright team...I am not going to take time to respond to everyone today but I have read along.  It was a stressful sort of day and most of the stress was self induced.  Here is the summary:
> 
> I got up this morning and weighed myself.  I had GAINED .5 pounds.
> 
> _Now, I know that this can happen but I have been getting my exercise in EVERY day, making some food slips but still staying in my range of what I am allowed to have and drinking water until I feel like I should just stay in the bathroom!_
> 
> This leads to me sitting on the edge of the tub and swearing off this stupid idea that I am ready to lose weight again.
> 
> _Yes, I feel like lately I am prone to this attitude.  I know it is because I am not happy with how I look.  I know I need to change my mental state of mind._
> 
> I get myself to school (after drinking 60 ounces of water before I even leave the house....can I tell you that I barely made it to the bathroom at work???).  Once there, someone offers me chocolate which I PROMPTLY EAT!  This leads to more self loathing.
> 
> _Do we see a trend?  I can stand back and reflect on it and see how crazy my mentality is right now but honestly in the moment..._
> 
> By lunch (and several more 16-ounce cups of water), I have decided I am done with this and it is not worth it.
> 
> _Can drinking too much water drive a person crazy?  _
> 
> I spend part of my afternoon prep storming through the hallways claiming that I am not exercising that I am simply delivering things around the school that need to be taken care of.  I leave work early so that I can run with DH tonight since it is warm.
> 
> Once home, I have a total attitude as I get dressed.  I yell at DH that it is too cold to run outside and stick my tongue out at him.  Yes, I really did that.  We went out to do our 3 mile run and I literally chew him out about how I hate running and that I am going to quit and how this is my last run ever and if I slip on the ice and die it is all his fault.
> 
> _It was in the high 30°s outside - totally not cold.  I swear DH wants to make me pack up and leave after my mood today.  I am not even sure what is wrong with me today and why I am so angry at this point._
> 
> When I got to the walking part of our exercise today, I wouldn't even talk to DH.  I was so angry that I had to work this hard to see no results.  I have already done the work.  I already lost the weight.  I kept the weight off for over a year.  Then I was angry because I knew that I had let the weight come back on and I had no one to blame but myself and angry that I have to do the work all over again.
> 
> _Basically, I am now looking back on this and thinking that I have gotten so much lazier since when I started this 2 years ago and think I have to figure out how to find the motivation I had when I started._
> 
> So, finally we get home and I whip off all my running gear because first I am sweaty because I wore too much thinking I would freeze and then also because I have gained 20 pounds and now feel like I look like a rolly polly runner.  So then I throw on baggy clothing to hide the body that I am loathing.  I eat the stupid within my points range dinner.  I skip the fresh baked chocolate cookies with milk that the rest of the family had for dinner.  I calculated the last of the water, the food and all the stupid exercising I did today.  I am now sitting here in self pity and feel that typing this all out to my team is my therapy for the day.
> 
> So there you all have it.  And yes, I am going to be your coach next week!  I certainly hope that I figure it all out before then!
> 
> I am sending out positive vibes to all of you tonight.  Yeah to everyone who is having success.  Hugs to everyone who is still struggling.  May we all survive this journey together!
> 
> Jen



Oh my gosh, I have had days like that.  Hang in there  and glad you could come here and vent.  Get a good nights sleep, take a deep breath and start all over again .  You can do it! 



Never to old said:


> 2.  For the elastic in my socks to not leave indentations in my skin



I completely forgot to mention the stupid indentations - I hate those!



StephMK said:


> Carol - Hope you're feeling better soon! What are you planning to buy for healthy eating?



Made it to the store, lots of fruits and veges and some chicken and pita bread.  Going to start eating some sandwiches instead of soup everyday; read an article about BHT the other day, got me a little worried.  So I have lunches down, now need to start planning some healthy dinners!  And maybe will try my hand at home made soup...



buzz5985 said:


> QOTD, Thursday, January 5, 2012 - What is your Anchor????



My anchor would be my DS.  I want to be healthy for me, but because of him.  I want to watch him grow up, maybe someday get married and have babies - and be healthy enough to take my grandkids to WDW!  I have a secondary anchor as well - I remember how good it felt to be slim!

My DH is not quite an anchor - he likes to get me candy when I get depressed, and can't quite get it that it won't cheer me up!  He needs to lose weight as well, I'm afraid he won't be around much longer if he doesn't, but it isn't something you can force on someone...



Scraggy said:


> I hope that I can get my wedding ring back on. Before I had surgery, I was told I had to remove my wedding ring, but my ring was sized the skinny me. I did get it off after a ton of work, but I haven't put it back on since the summer.  I can't wait to wear my wedding ring and be able to get it off anytime I want.  It feel weird to not wear my ring, but it was horrible trying to get a size 6 ring off a size 9 finger.
> 
> Can't wait to weigh in tomorrow. Do most of you weigh in when you first get up, mid day or something else?  I don't know when is the best time to weigh yourself.



You can get that ring back on.  It will take time, but I finally got mine back on.  They had to force mine off - they wrapped string around my finger, looped it around the ring, and then slowly unwrapped the string as they forced it up - more painful than recovering from the surgery afterwards!  I refused to put it on after that until I lost weight, and a few years later it fit (it took me a couple years to actually start dieting)!  I can even take it off and put it back on now, which is awesome.  And I can wear my old class ring from college too .

I weigh myself in the morning.  I tend to weigh less first thing.

**************************************************

Managed to get up on time this morning, got to work on time and did lunch in front of the computer coming up with different sandwich ideas.  Saw some stuff on Cooking Light, but when I calculated the points I was shocked!  I guess I will need to be a little creative with those recipies, and adjust them just a little.  But I love pita sandwiches, got some chicken and tuna and eggs and am going to try various fixings.  I'll pack them separate, then put them together at lunch so as not to have a soggy mess.

My coworker and I talked about possibly taking walks outside on nice days - that'll get me about 15-30 minutes on days when I'm pressed for time at home ; I just hope she likes to walk as fast as me, I try to get a workout out of it, not just a nice stroll!

Got caught in a traffic jam on the way home after the store.  I had run through and then went to pick up DS.  He called, I was still only half way home.  Luckily the school stays open, so he found a place to do some homework until I got there.

Tomorrow is free lunch Friday at work, and they have chili and fixin's, but also have salad and such, so I may have a little bit of chili and lots of salad - this place has catered us before, they usually have a real nice salad.  And a nice roll, without butter, is only 3 points.  So I can try out some of my sandwiches this weekend, see what I like.

Weigh in is tomorrow, haven't been very good this week although kept up on water some, relaxed everyday and did a little exercise.  Start fresh tomorrow though, and open up my WW again as well!  Just realized I have a company party to go to in 2 weeks, and need to lose a little bit to slide into my dress...although I do have Spanx!

Carol


----------



## quasar4legs

Hi All

I am enjoying reading what everyone is doing.

Just wanted to do a quick post............ mainly to keep myself accountable if that makes sense

I've been back on the exercise bike everyday and it is going well and my physiotherapist is also very pleased with my progress. At the moment I'm doing 16 mins but we are looking at increasing that in the next few weeks

I've also been doing my hour of Pilates everyday and have started meditating which I am finding very difficult.

Breakfast: Fruit
Lunch: Big green salad with chick peas
Dinner: Lentil/spinach curry with brown rice, steamed broccoli and cauliflower

Hugs, health and happiness to everyone

Quasar


----------



## JacksLilWench

This thread gets away from me way too quick!  I'll have to start checking a few more times a day, haha.



pjlla said:


> And here I am this past May... nearly 9 years to the day, since I am realizing that both of these photos were taken on Mother's Day weekend.  This is 90 pounds down from the before photo (possibly even more).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.... that prettier and younger version of me in both pictures??.... that is my beautiful daughter! ......................P



You look amazing, Pamela!!!  



grumpyskirtgirl said:


> QOTD - Wednesday January 4, 2012 - Are there any road blocks in your journey to better health?? These road blocks could be people, events, etc. How are you going to deal with these road blocks??
> Janis
> 
> GO TEAM DONALD!!!!​



The biggest one is actually a blessing in disguise...

I am part of a huge MeetUp group in Charlotte NC, that has really been awesome.  I've made some really good friends and had some amazing opportunities to do stuff I wouldn't normally do.  The only issue is where we meet up a lot of the time is at bars and restaurants where there aren't a lot of low-fat options, and there is a LOT of alcohol flowing usually.  So I will just have to get better at saying "No Thank You" and enjoying the crap out of my salad 



buzz5985 said:


> Just wanted to remind everyone about the WIN Challenge.  It's not too late to join.  See the link below for directions.  We have (so far) 70 Team Donald members.  Of that only 16 have sent in their WIN numbers.  Come On - grab those tape measures and get busy!!!!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43587570&postcount=44
> 
> 
> Janis



I have to find my tape measure!



trinaweena said:


> Wow its a late night tonight.  My best friend in the entire world was home this week from tennesse so we all went out tonight and it was 12:30 in the morning!  We had a lot of fun though!  My boyfriend and I don't get to do grownup things very often cause he's two years younger than me and his friends dont do much, so it was great to go out.  i was good too, I had half a bison burger, sweet potato fries, and just one beer.
> 
> I went to see the stomach doctor and im not really sure how i feel about that.  I guess im cutting out dairy which is gonna be tough, but its just to test for the next three weeks if im going to feel better.  I also have to have a colonoscopy/endoscopy in feb which im so not cool with but if they can figure out whats wrong with me thats cool i guess. i think they are going to test for celieac as well



Trina, I watch endo cases all the time!  I actually tech in the department a few times a week.  If I can help at all, let me know!  I'd be glad to!



buzz5985 said:


> Today is my last day for being your Coach and with that I leave you with - my questions of the day have been from memories I have of what I learned many years ago at WW meetings.  I have been reading, trying to find some inspiration and I found anchoring - and I remembered it was one of my favorites.
> 
> From the WW site:  _Whether you have 15 or 100 pounds to lose, weight loss requires patience and perseverance. Developing the skills to lose weight and keep it off takes time. While you may sometimes feel frustrated by the fact that your losses are small and the process is slow, remember that you're learning healthy tips for life, tips that you can continue to fine-tune and improve upon.
> 
> Anchoring can help you to keep your positive goals in mind when you encounter a challenge. Your anchor can be an object or a memory of a time when you felt strong and confident.
> 
> The next time you find yourself frustrated with slow weight loss, bring out your anchor and reflect on how you will look and feel at your weight goal. Use it to move past your dissatisfaction and to focus on your improved health and slimmer figure._
> 
> _When sticking to the plan is tough, that's when you need Anchoring, a process for creating cues and triggers to remind yourself of your weight goal and the inner resources you have to achieve it.
> 
> You use Anchoring every day. When you hear a song that makes you smile because you associate it with a certain memory, that's an anchor to that memory.
> 
> Anchoring can help you achieve your goal by reminding you of a particular inner resource you may need to connect to when you're having a hard time_
> 
> QOTD, Thursday, January 5, 2012 - What is your Anchor????



You are an awesome coach, Janis!!

My anchor is a mental picture of me at the finish line of the Tower of Terror 10mi. race in September.  I want to go in costume, but I don't know what kind of costume yet.  I don't want to be first across the finish line, I just don't want to be last 



klmrph said:


> Off to work for a busy 12 hour day.....I would say my anchor is my family especially my 2 little ones.  I want to be around for as long as I can to see them grow and prosper.  Here's my cheerleader (she has been a great motivator so far in getting me exercising) and my little piglet (at 1 year old this girl can really eat).



How cute!!!


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Week 2: Spaceship Earth

I dont remember when I actually believed that there is a ride inside the giant silver ball in Epcot, but its a good thing I did because I cant get enough of this attraction! I love the new additions and seeing my future. This week, our Healthy Habits focus on your future.

This weeks 4 Habits are:

1. It may seem unbelievable when you have to drink 64 oz. of it, but our ancestors drank water too. To help you with your future, *your habit is to drink a total of 64 oz. of water during the day.* You can count up to 8 oz. of tea or coffee toward your total for the day.

2. Our ancestors were really big into record-keeping according to the narrator of Spaceship Earth. Recording what one eats and portion control are huge in weight loss and valuable habits to have. Again, *this week, write down everything you eat as well as the portion size.* (Example: ½ cup of plain uncooked oatmeal, cooked in ½ cup of nonfat milk, with 1 tablespoon of walnuts and 1 teaspoon of brown sugar)

3. As you journey through time, you will need strength and energy. Ive found that the more I exercise, the more energy I have. *This week, your habit is to exercise for a total of 20 minutes each day.*

The above 3 Habits are the same as last week because you need time for something to become a habit, according to the research.
4. In your future you will need your teeth. Dental health is also very important. *Floss your teeth daily.*

Mini-Challenges

1. Your Future: Last we, we recorded our goals for the challenge. This week, *record up to 3 changes you hope to see in yourself at the end of the challenge.*

2. The Libraries of the Middle East: Information about weight loss, eating healthy, fitness, etc. is available almost everyone. *Spend some time reading information related to the goals you wrote last week.*

*Note: This week is from Friday, 1/6 to Thursday, 1/12 so the total possible points one can earn is now 30.*


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hi everyone.  Sorry I have been MIA today.  It was very hectic at the office.  I actually had to work. 

No time for replies but I did read most of the past few pages from last night and today.  

for those of you having a hard time getting started or coming to terms with having to do over the weight loss.  I so know how you feel.  I too have to relose 30lbs.  I think for me I had to finally just come to terms with it and now I am moving on.  For months I would start out the day healthy only to throw in the towel by lunch time because I would sulk about how I was at a healthier weight and running miles and miles and now I am back to square one.  Well we all know where sulking gets us....NO WHERE!  So I think part is just wiping the slate clean and starting to look ahead instead of back.

Overall I had another great day.  Faced a few mini challenges along the way.  I was out of bananas this morning and the diet ice tea I was having a cup of in the a.m. in place of the usual diet soda.  Normally I would have gave in and gotten mcdonalds but I didnt.  I went to WAWA and got a diet ice tea and a bagel sandwich and took off the egg and just had the cheese and bacon.  Not completely ideal it actually was 310 calories but it was a little treat and technically I wouldnt consider it fast food.

Then there were the chocolate homeade cupcakes that one of my staff brought in.  I followed the rule of JUST SAY NO!!!!!  even though they looked so scrumptious.

Then I had to pick the boys up at my nanas where my mom took them after school.  She called to say she was getting them happy meals at mcdonalds and what did I want.  It really aggrivated me because I have been bragging to her how good I have been doing.  I feel like even though she harps on me to be healthy she is one of my biggest roadblocks sometimes.  I just dont get it.  Anyone I said no thank you and got a salad at Cosi.  It was really good.

Came home and did 20 min of dance central 2 on xbox kinect.  Got my water in for today and just a funny side note.  I had to stop at the grocery store on the way home and I couldnt find the bathroom in there and I literally was contemplating just peeing in my pants thats how bad I had to go.  Luckily I used my better judgement and asked a worker to direct me to the bathroom. 

Now I am heading off to relax and watch the new season of jersey shore tonight.  Yes I am going to be 33 in less than 2 wks and I am addicted to watching Jersey Shore. Its my one guilty pleasure.

Have a great night!  and thank you so much Janis for coaching during this busy first week.  You were an excellent coach!!!!!!


----------



## cjdj4

Busy day today. Science Fair night at work/DD's school so I was there for 12 hours today. Nice fair though. I ate well again, but not drinking my water. I just cannot seem to let go of the Coke Zero. I really need to make myself. 



jenanderson said:


> My anchor is my running medals.



What a great idea. I am going to do that! I only have 1 medal, but I am still going to put it in a prominent place. 



Disneyluvr said:


> Grrrrr! I just found out that I will only have 3 days off in January!! My school has scheduled training days on all 4 Saturdays and 2 Sundays in January!! That only leaves 2 Sundays and MLK holiday Monday off!!! While we do get paid a $200 stipend extra each day, it's really gonna kill me. And do even for for my Healthy Habits I'm trying to establish!! (for those who may not know, I am a kindergarten teacher and I have a 1 way commute of an hour to my school)
> 
> Of course there is always a ton of muchies at these things and I always tend to eat more by the afternoon just to stay awake. I'm really gonna have to be strong and take healthy things to eat. And then I'll be so tired I know it will be hard to find the motivation to exercise!! This is where I'm really gonna need all of you to help support and push me!! Kick my butt into gear!



That would NEVER fly here either. And, FL is  right to work state. 




jillbur said:


> I think my bosses brother teaches there and hates it lol. I have a friend who teaches in the Lakeland area/Polk County. I don't think it's too far from you. I am actually considering relocating to FL, TX, or VA. I know other teachers in those states and have family in TX and FL. We'll see what happens! Relocating is tough, though. I don't want to sound snobby, but I really don't want to teach in an inner-city school anymore and it's hard to tell online which schools would be a good fit for me. But, I will keep that area in mind! Thanks!


LOL! That does not surprise me. We have gone through a great deal of changes in the last 2 years, and it has made many people unhappy. I love my job, but I know plenty of unhappy teachers. I don't blame you for not wanting to continue working in a tough school. You already paid your dues. 



belledreamer said:


> Definitely my grandmother's ring.  The diamond may not be real, neither is the gold.  I don't think materially it's worth more than $20.  But it's a reminder of the relationship we had and that even though there were a lot of things we disagreed on, we still loved each other. Plus I know it would have made her proud to see me wearing it.



Beautiful anchor!



pjlla said:


> I think she wrote a book that I read last year.... something like "Twenty-one Spiritual  Lessons for Weight Loss"  (not sure exactly.... too lazy to go look).  Great quote.... thanks for sharing!



You are welcome. How was the book? Worth reading? 



jillbur said:


> Jen~I just got my w2 and told DH it's not worth it for me to be teaching here anymore. I know it's not about the money, but I work for a private school, so I could probably start 5-7k more as a first year teacher elsewhere. And, I've been teaching 11 years! In a school for disruptive youth! I'm going to do some research tonight and maybe contact some of my friends who are teachers in FL, TX, and VA. I can see a possible new adventure awaiting my family.


A potential 5-7K increase in pay is huge. I think you should go for it!



			
				MaryPoppins;43641085 said:
			
		

> Hi cjdj4 .... (you have probably said your real "name" ... but I can't remember ... ugh)  I am a remedial reading teacher.  I teach Reading Recovery, SpellREAD and Leveled Literacy along with comprehension instruction.  Do you teach any of these too, or do you mainly push in?
> 
> I love teaching remedial reading.  It is tough some days ... but it is also very rewarding.


My name is Jenn  I am responsible for overseeing the remedial reading classes, the implementation of district reading curriculum, school reading plan, reading data analysis, reading PD, but mostly helping content area teacher with incorporating reading strategies into their classroom daily. I have not used the reading curriculum you mentioned. We use Voyager Journeys, Read180, and Read XL Read for Real. Do you recommend the ones you use? 



buzz5985 said:


> Today is my last day for being your Coach
> QOTD, Thursday, January 5, 2012 - What is your Anchor????



Thank you for being our coach this week!

I think I am going to steal the medal idea as my anchor.


----------



## jenanderson

VirataMama4 said:


> The last couple of days have been rough. Really sore from my first work out with my personal trainer! I could barely walk without crying and all I could think was "I chose to do this to myself"
> Then I took DS to pre-k yesterday and got a flat between the house and school.  Luckily, its less then 1mile, but it was stressful and I was sore and in a bad mood to begin with. Still haven't gotten the tire fixed because the local Firestone's equipment is broken.
> I got on the scale today and while I haven't gained anything I haven't lost either so I was completely in shut down mode.  But even though I was sore still I forced myself to get on the treadmill and do 20 min.  And I'm going to eat better today!  I know I can do it!



Renee - I am so proud of you for working through the rough days with your personal trainer!    I am sorry that you were in a bad mood today....I can totally relate to that with the foul mood I was in yesterday.    It is great that you got on that treadmill and had positive thoughts despite the hard parts!  



donaldandpirates said:


> Thank you, pjlla and jenanderson, for the welcome!  I'm still wading through posts trying to get caught up, but it's great to know there are Dis'ers that are so willing to encourage one another.



Your welcome!  I think you will find tons of great support here.  



jillbur said:


> Ugh! I woke up feeling horrible this morning. I can't remember the last time I had a cold, but it is wearing me down. I managed to go to the gym yesterday and I was telling the trainer how I wanted to buy P90X for DH, but really didn't want to spend all that money, sooooooo, she let me borrow hers!! Yay! Hopefully, DH makes time to try the workouts and I think I may also. I already do a circuit training class twice a week, a yoga class, and either eliptical or treadmill the other days, but I figured this couldn't hurt. I really want DH to do it because he is stessed with school and work. I was hoping this would give him some time to himself and boost his energy and state of mind. I'll let you know if I do try it and what I think.
> 
> I can't believe tomorrow is the first weigh in. I'm really not expecting much this week, but good luck to everyone!
> 
> Jill



Jill - I am sorry you are not feeling well.  Hopefully the cold will be gone soon!  It is really hard to do the exercising when you are not feeling your best so I hope you are able to get done what you want -or- if you don't work out that you get some rest so that you are back at it soon!  

Think positive about your first weigh in.  Just remember that even if the scale doesn't show the number you want that changes are happening!  



frndshpcptn said:


> Thank you, Janis for coaching!
> 
> Ok, almost one week down on the new life plan.  I weighed myself this morning and was down .4 from yesterday - yay!  That's a step that I can be happy with.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good and successful day!



WAY TO GO!  Every little drop in weight is a positive step and we have to celebrate!    Keep it up!



pjlla said:


> Big hello from Pat's Peak ski area! DS is out on the slopes. Prayers for another injury free year are always welcome!



Have a FUN and SAFE ski vacation!  Skiing is great exercise and so much fun.  I hope you have a wonderful time!


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

Scraggy said:


> Can't wait to weigh in tomorrow. Do most of you weigh in when you first get up, mid day or something else?  I don't know when is the best time to weigh yourself.
> 
> Take care, everyone!!!



Hello!  I like to weigh myself first thing in the morning.  I find that I seem to weigh the least at that time.  

--Lynda


----------



## JacksLilWench

cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Week 2: Spaceship Earth
> 
> I dont remember when I actually believed that there is a ride inside the giant silver ball in Epcot, but its a good thing I did because I cant get enough of this attraction! I love the new additions and seeing my future. This week, our Healthy Habits focus on your future.
> 
> This weeks 4 Habits are:
> 
> 1. It may seem unbelievable when you have to drink 64 oz. of it, but our ancestors drank water too. To help you with your future, *your habit is to drink a total of 64 oz. of water during the day.* You can count up to 8 oz. of tea or coffee toward your total for the day.
> 
> 2. Our ancestors were really big into record-keeping according to the narrator of Spaceship Earth. Recording what one eats and portion control are huge in weight loss and valuable habits to have. Again, *this week, write down everything you eat as well as the portion size.* (Example: ½ cup of plain uncooked oatmeal, cooked in ½ cup of nonfat milk, with 1 tablespoon of walnuts and 1 teaspoon of brown sugar)
> 
> 3. As you journey through time, you will need strength and energy. Ive found that the more I exercise, the more energy I have. *This week, your habit is to exercise for a total of 20 minutes each day.*
> 
> The above 3 Habits are the same as last week because you need time for something to become a habit, according to the research.
> 4. In your future you will need your teeth. Dental health is also very important. *Floss your teeth daily.*
> 
> Mini-Challenges
> 
> 1. Your Future: Last we, we recorded our goals for the challenge. This week, *record up to 3 changes you hope to see in yourself at the end of the challenge.*
> 
> 2. The Libraries of the Middle East: Information about weight loss, eating healthy, fitness, etc. is available almost everyone. *Spend some time reading information related to the goals you wrote last week.*
> 
> *Note: This week is from Friday, 1/6 to Thursday, 1/12 so the total possible points one can earn is now 30.*



I'm baaaack, lol!!!  I remembered I had to send in my points for the week!

I love the challenges CC!  The themes are so cool!  I can't wait to get started on it


----------



## jenanderson

mackeysmom said:


> I have been on a cleaning spree this week - once I started to take down the Christmas decorations, I decided to do an intense DEEP cleaning of each room so that the upkeep can be kept to a minimum.  So far this week I've completed the kitchen, living room, dining room and bathroom.  I still have the office and two bedrooms to tackle, but I can see the light at the end of the tunnel.



Great job on the cleaning Laura!  It is amazing how de-cluttering helps with feeling happier and healthier as well!    I think I need to take a lesson from you.  



buzz5985 said:


> That's a great anchor!!!  I will still get tears in my eyes when I think of my first ride on Dumbo with DS.
> 
> I have tears in my eyes reading everyone's accomplishments!!!  What a great group we have!!!
> 
> That is a huge step - you should be proud!!!  You runner's are making my day.
> 
> Great anchor - I can see you slipping it on your finger soon!!!



Janis - We do have a great group...don't we!  



			
				MaryPoppins;43641085 said:
			
		

> My anchor is a picture I have on my 'frig of me on my honeymoon.  I am in a bikini ... and at that time I did not have a care in the world about my body.  I felt good about myself.  I want to be that person again ... and I will with all of your help .... THANKS!
> 
> I am currently baking Peanut-Pecan Butter Oatmeal Cookies for a spaghetti fund raiser tomorrow ... and it is KILLING me not to eat one.  I am resisting!  I put all the ingredients into myfitnesspal and each one is 68 calories!  Good gosh ... I know I have eaten at least five (if not more ) in an evening. I keep saying to myself "Drink more water, drink more water, drink more water ...




Whoo Hoo!  Love the anchor picture...a bikini picture is an amazing anchor!  

Great job resisting the cookies.  It is hard to have to bake things you like without eating them.  I am proud of you for "drinking the water".  



Scraggy said:


> I can't wait to weigh in tomorrow.
> Yesterday I baked 6 dozen mini chocolate chip/mini reese's pieces cookies. I wanted to use up some items I over-bought for Christmas.
> I will admit that I ate 2, but they weren't all that great.  I felt guilty though.
> Today I sent a huge container of cookies with DH to give out at work. There's about a dozen cookies left here, but I won't bother eating them.
> 
> I've been drinking a ton of water (well, like 72 ounces) and still running to the bathroom with a over full bladder every hour.



Another cheer for someone who is resisting the cookies!    I have found that this week the foods that I thought I loved were really not all that great when I ate them and then wrote it down.  It really helped me cut back on that type of eating.

The water to bathroom situation cracks me up!  I have a 25 minute drive to work in the morning and can barely make it!  



Rose&Mike said:


> I have beat myself up a little bit about it, but I know I can lose it again, I just have to do the work.
> 
> my anchor--getting to my goal weight it was a picture from college of me in this shiny purple formal dress from college (it was the 80s, ok?). I thought I was "fat" even then, but all I could think was that I would kill to get back in that dress. I carted that dress all over the country when we moved. Don't ask me why. Anyhow, this spring I could get in the dress. Comfortably. Things are not quite where they were in the 80s  but I could easily zip it up.



Rose - It is so easy for some of us to beat ourselves up over gaining a bit of weight (although I have gained more then a bit).  You are right though...we can lose it again and it is time for us to do the work and we will do it together!  

I love when you talk about the purple dress of the 80s!  I think we both must have had some really great clothes back then.  



melmar136 said:


> Today didn't start off too well.  I put on a shirt that I haven't worn in a while, and wow, it was tight.  I think I put it through the dryer, and shouldn't have.  (yeah, I'll blame that!)  Had to change, and my pants were tight in the waist as well.  I felt like a stuffed sausage all day, and couldn't wait to get home and change into my sweats!  It is that TOM, so I'm sure the bloated feeling is part of it.



  Melissa, I am sorry you felt like this today.  I have been feeling all week and it is no fun.  You should be so proud of yourself for taking charge, going to get the workout games and then actually working out!  You rock!  



ougrad86 said:


> I wish I could do so too.  I am in awe of people that can do that and keep it all straight.  I pull up a few here and there...but I always read through every post.
> 
> Made it to the store, lots of fruits and veges and some chicken and pita bread.  Going to start eating some sandwiches instead of soup everyday; read an article about BHT the other day, got me a little worried.  So I have lunches down, now need to start planning some healthy dinners!  And maybe will try my hand at home made soup...
> 
> Tomorrow is free lunch Friday at work, and they have chili and fixin's, but also have salad and such, so I may have a little bit of chili and lots of salad - this place has catered us before, they usually have a real nice salad.  And a nice roll, without butter, is only 3 points.  So I can try out some of my sandwiches this weekend, see what I like.
> 
> Weigh in is tomorrow, haven't been very good this week although kept up on water some, relaxed everyday and did a little exercise.  Start fresh tomorrow though, and open up my WW again as well!  Just realized I have a company party to go to in 2 weeks, and need to lose a little bit to slide into my dress...although I do have Spanx!



Carol, 
I like how much planning you are doing and all the steps you are taking to make the changes you need to do.  You may not feel that you did very good this week but each one of these changes count.  



quasar4legs said:


> I've also been doing my hour of Pilates everyday and have started meditating which I am finding very difficult.
> 
> Breakfast: Fruit
> Lunch: Big green salad with chick peas
> Dinner: Lentil/spinach curry with brown rice, steamed broccoli and cauliflower
> 
> Hugs, health and happiness to everyone
> 
> Quasar



Sounds like you are doing a great job!  Do you do your pilates with a group or with your trainer?  I have tried doing it by following along with a DVD and it is okay but I often think I am doing things wrong!



JacksLilWench said:


> This thread gets away from me way too quick!  I'll have to start checking a few more times a day, haha.
> 
> My anchor is a mental picture of me at the finish line of the Tower of Terror 10mi. race in September.  I want to go in costume, but I don't know what kind of costume yet.  I don't want to be first across the finish line, I just don't want to be last



This thread gets away from me as well!  I have been practicing trying to keep up today since I will be the coach for the upcoming week.  It does take a lot of checking in throughout the day!  

Can't wait to hear about your running the Tower of Terror race in the future!  Do you have any ideas for your costume?  I bet you will have a blast!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi everyone.  Sorry I have been MIA today.  It was very hectic at the office.  I actually had to work.
> 
> I too have to relose 30lbs.  I think for me I had to finally just come to terms with it and now I am moving on.  For months I would start out the day healthy only to throw in the towel by lunch time because I would sulk about how I was at a healthier weight and running miles and miles and now I am back to square one.  Well we all know where sulking gets us....NO WHERE!  So I think part is just wiping the slate clean and starting to look ahead instead of back.



Oh my gosh...I could have totally written this and I think this is why I had the anger/tantrum yesterday.  I was sulking!    It is getting me no where and it really is just so time to quit sulking and move forward!  Thank you for putting it into words.


----------



## jenanderson

cjdj4 said:


> What a great idea. I am going to do that! I only have 1 medal, but I am still going to put it in a prominent place.
> 
> I think I am going to steal the medal idea as my anchor.



Jenn - It is not ONLY 1 medal....it is one more medal then many people have!    Be proud of your accomplishment and put that medal someplace where you can look at it often and know that you are strong!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Got my water in for today and just a funny side note.  I had to stop at the grocery store on the way home and I couldnt find the bathroom in there and I literally was contemplating just peeing in my pants thats how bad I had to go.  Luckily I used my better judgement and asked a worker to direct me to the bathroom.



  Lindsay - I missed this when I read it the first time and just about died when I read it!  All this water is really a challenge!

-----------------------------------------------
Okay, today was not an "all in" sort of day but there were some successes.  I am going to not type about things that went wrong because tonight I am just going to think about what was positive....

1  It was DS's birthday today.  I took him to his favorite bakery this morning for donuts and did not have even a bit.  We also went out to eat and I ate what I planned for and did not share in the big birthday ice cream treat the brought out.

2.  I kept a positive attitude all day long and refused to be resentful of the work that has to be done.  It helped to think about my anchor and look at all the medals I have earned....I have an amazing 14 of them!  That is 14 successful races in 2 years.  Then I thought about the races that did not have medals (like my 2 mud runs and some other similar races).  I have to think about how positive this is and know that I can feel that strong again with a bit of work.

3.  Despite each mistake I have made this whole week, I have written it all down.  I have marked how it made me feel and I have noted what might be worth it and what is no longer important at all.  

Well, it is time for me to think about getting ready for bed.  I will be your coach next week and so this means I have to be up extra early tomorrow to be sure I get the QOTD posted.  

Thanks for being such a great and supportive team!
Jen


----------



## donaldandpirates

Day 1 -- I made it a whole day with no soda!  This is huge.  I did have three Andes mints, though.  I was really trying for no sugar at all; but all in all, it was still a pretty good day.  Oh, and I bought Zumba Wii.  My DD and I are going to start doing that tomorrow.
I've been reading through everyone's successes today to stay motivated, so please keep them coming!!!


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

I have thought about having an anchor all day.  I just don't have one nor did I come up with anything.  There is no one thing that I see, or memory I  have that puts me to that state of mind.  

I thhink of how I felt at the start of 2011.  i couldn't wait to get to the DRs and for test results.  My marriage was in a rough patch(not speaking for weeks) and I was feeling alot of stress and anxiety.The meds made me sleep for the first 2 months-the house was a wreck,no homeschool getting done...My Dad had a heart attack in PA and I had to fly p, while DH was out of town, so the kids were left alone all day and MIL just came at night. I felt horrible as I really had my mom having to take care of me and my dad as soon as he got out of the hosp. again-I was sleeping half the time I was in PA. I know that I NEVER want to feel as bad as I did then.  

That keeps me moving forward.  I am doing it for me. I really changed in the last year.   The improvements in everything else are just extra benefits for everyone else.

The year improved greatly BYW. I feel much better.  I am 25 lb lighter that last Jan.  DH and I are better. I have 2DS that are really good kids. Parents oved to Fla and Dad is OK for now.  The house is it's usual state of chaos, but that is ok. We had several WDW trips, a cruise, paid off about $30 K in debts, and I am getting back to my bL routine.  I have to say it has helped alot!  I keep telling my DH it helps to see that I am not the only one in these shoes.


----------



## quasar4legs

Do you do your pilates with a group or with your trainer?  I have tried doing it by following along with a DVD and it is okay but I often think I am doing things wrong!


I do Pilates 3 times a week one-on-one with the physiotherapist and then do my assigned exercises at home on the other days.

It really helps to have someone there giving immediate feedback because its the little things that make a big difference to the workout. 
It does get expensive doing but it has reduced my pain a lot so its been worth the expense.

My niece does a Pilates mat class in a group of 12, I'm eventually hoping to join her at some point down the track.

Cheers
Quasar


----------



## buzz5985

Good Luck everyone with your first week weigh in!!! 

It's been a pleasure to be your coach this week.  It was my first time and I was really nervous.  

I want you to welcome jenanderson - Jen - as your coach this week!!!

If anyone is interested we have plenty of openings for coaches -

2/10/12 - 2/16/12
2/17/12 - 2/23/12
2/24/12 - 3/1/12
3/2/12 - 3/8/12
3/9/12 - 3/15/12
3/16/12 - 3/22/12

Just let me know!!

Janis


----------



## donac

Good Friday morning everyone. 

I hope everyone's weigh in goes well today.  I will weigh in in a while.  I haven't eaten much this week because I was sick but my body has a strange reaction to illness so I don't know what is going to happen. 

Went to yoga last night.  I don't think I was really ready for it since Ihad been sick.  It seemed harder than before but that was probably since I have been sick all week.  It just felt good to be back at yoga. 

Pretty quiet weekend planned.  I don't think anything is planned.  All the Christmas decorations are down.  I think I just have to do something at church on Sunday.  I do have to go grocery shopping this weekend.  I haven't been in almost 3 week except for little things.  

Off to get ready for work. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## jenanderson

*Good Morning Team Donald!*

A HUGE thank you to Janis for organizing all this and getting us off to a great start!  

My name is Jen and I will be your coach this week!  I am a middle school teacher and so there will be times that it is difficult for me to get on our thread during the day but I will do my best to keep up with it all.  

*Some Reminders:*
1.  Send your weigh in numbers to Dvccruiser76
2.  Send your Healthy Habit number to cclovesdis
3.  WIN is done monthly but you are welcome to start up and send your numbers to buzz5985.

Thanks to Sue, CC and Janis for taking care of all our numbers every week!

----------------------------------------------

I know that weekends can be a challenging time for many people who are trying to lose weight.  

I read a health article about how weekends tend to be our dietary downfalls....

_"Monday through Friday, we juggle work obligations and family activities, and rush to get dinner on the table. Then when the weekend finally comes, we kick up our heels, shift into relaxation mode -- and enter a dietary danger zone, where healthy eating and fitness routines may get cast to the wind."_

At this point, we have worked hard to make it through our first week.  We have made changes, adjusted our eating, drank tons of water, found time to exercise and more.  We do not want to cast all these routines aside on the weekend.

*Friday's QOTD:  What plans do you have in place to be sure you have a successful weekend?*


----------



## jenanderson

jenanderson said:


> *Friday's QOTD:  What plans do you have in place to be sure you have a successful weekend?*



I have already put my exercising plan on the calendar.  To help that out, today as I get ready for work, I am going to even lay out my running clothes so that when I come home tonight I will not be tempted to put on sweats and skip it.  I will see it all laying there ready to go and just get out and run.  On Saturday, DD has a dance team competition and we will bring our running gear with so that we can run during the long break between their numbers.  Sunday I will be lifting weights and doing my Wii Fit.  Again, I set it all up last night so that it makes it easy for me this weekend.

As for the food, I have planned dinner to include some new foods that I want to try that are low fat.  I will bring snacks to DD's dance competition because the food there will all be poor choices and I want to be able to have a snack like everyone else.

Finally, I will check in here all weekend long (it helps that I am coaching) so that I can stay focused on the gaol.
----------------------------

Alright, I must get ready for school but will come on to make some replies as soon as I know I am ready for the day!  

Have a happy Friday!  
Jen


----------



## JacksLilWench

jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald!*
> 
> A HUGE thank you to Janis for organizing all this and getting us off to a great start!
> 
> My name is Jen and I will be your coach this week!  I am a middle school teacher and so there will be times that it is difficult for me to get on our thread during the day but I will do my best to keep up with it all.
> 
> *Some Reminders:*
> 1.  Send your weigh in numbers to Dvccruiser76
> 2.  Send your Healthy Habit number to cclovesdis
> 3.  WIN is done monthly but you are welcome to start up and send your numbers to buzz5985.
> 
> Thanks to Sue, CC and Janis for taking care of all our numbers every week!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> I know that weekends can be a challenging time for many people who are trying to lose weight.
> 
> I read a health article about how weekends tend to be our dietary downfalls....
> 
> _"Monday through Friday, we juggle work obligations and family activities, and rush to get dinner on the table. Then when the weekend finally comes, we kick up our heels, shift into relaxation mode -- and enter a dietary danger zone, where healthy eating and fitness routines may get cast to the wind."_
> 
> At this point, we have worked hard to make it through our first week.  We have made changes, adjusted our eating, drank tons of water, found time to exercise and more.  We do not want to cast all these routines aside on the weekend.
> 
> *Friday's QOTD:  What plans do you have in place to be sure you have a successful weekend?*



Hmm, good question!  I work a lot, so it seems like I'm not always in relaxation mode during the weekend.  I wish I could be though   This weekend for me is the weekend to set the foundation for my new eating habits and routines.  I will be grocery shopping on Saturday, and have my list all made out.  I am housesitting, and they have an elliptical in their garage where I can walk every night.  Plus!  They're gonna let me take it home at the end of next week!   Now I have NO EXCUSES to not train for my 10mi. race!!!

Okay, I sent my numbers into CC, and now I have to send in my (lower)weight to Sue, and take my measurements.  That will probably happen tomorrow morning when they're at their lowest, haha!  I'm so excited about this new life, I can't even begin to tell you guys 

PS, *Jen*, I will keep you posted about any ideas for my costume for the race...I'm thinking possibly Little Mermaid?


----------



## Never to old

The weather is suppose to be nice and a little warm this weekend.  I plan to walk for at least 30 minutes today, sat and Sunday.   I have also started a declutter progject.  Each weekend I pick on spot to declutter in the house.  This weekend is the dining room.


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald!*
> 
> *Friday's QOTD:  What plans do you have in place to be sure you have a successful weekend?*



Hi Jen!  Hello Team Donald  Well, I like the weekends because there is more time for me to do fun things with the kids.  My son (10) is very active and likes to say he's my coach!  So when the weather is decent we like to go to the track and try to run (ok, he runs, and I try!!).  My daughter (12) loves to go to the gym with me, so sometimes we do that.  We all like to go to the park and hike around there.  I live on an Army post, so fitness is all around me, but it's a bit intimidating to work out with all these soldiers!!  So, I'm not exactly sure what we'll do yet, but I think it's suppossed to be nice weather and I plan to get out there and take advantage of it!


----------



## VirataMama4

Good Morning Donalds!

QOTD:
I think this weekend will be pretty easy to stick to diet, since DH is working all weekend...  He is usually the one who wants to eat out and I go along with it.   He will have Monday and Tuesday off, so those may be the days I struggle.  But we are planning on destashing, so I'm hoping we don't have time to go out and "play."  

I have my second training session with my trainer today,  I just started being able to walk up and down my stairs without moaning in pain.  Now I'm going to feel it all over again. 

I ate a decent breakfast: 2 egg whites and 1 slice of toast (white bread ).  I just can't seem to stomach wheat bread, something about the texture is off to me.  I did buy a loaf of white wheat that I will be opening next, so hopefully that will help me trasition over to full on wheat bread.  I was able to drink all my water yesterday and then some, and have already started drinking it today!  I only woke up once last night to hit the restroom, which I thought was good.  I did have to go every hour, at least, yesterday though.  

I'm off to do my weigh in, which I'm not feeling good about...    But I will report it honestly to everyone and myself!  Accoutablity is what I need. 

Have a good day everyone and drink that water!


----------



## mikamah

buzz5985 said:


> Good Luck everyone with your first week weigh in!!!
> 
> It's been a pleasure to be your coach this week.  It was my first time and I was really nervous.
> 
> I want you to welcome jenanderson - Jen - as your coach this week!!!
> 
> If anyone is interested we have plenty of openings for coaches -
> 
> 2/10/12 - 2/16/12
> 2/17/12 - 2/23/12
> 2/24/12 - 3/1/12
> 3/2/12 - 3/8/12
> 3/9/12 - 3/15/12
> 3/16/12 - 3/22/12
> 
> Just let me know!!
> 
> Janis


You were an awesome coach, Janis.  Thank you so much for all the time and energy you put into this challenge.  I had a hard time keeping up with the posts this week, and you did so great replying to everyone, and keeping up.  

Coaching is lots of fun for those of you who haven't tried before.  It's also been that the coach of the week tends to stick to the plan better and see a better loss on that week.  It's a win-win. 



jenanderson said:


> *Friday's QOTD:  What plans do you have in place to be sure you have a successful weekend?*


Tonight I will make a shopping list and a meal plan for the week ahead.  I have salad fixins for dinner tonight, and I know if I plan my dinners it makes for a much more on plan week.  I will walk the dog twice a day, 45 min each, and when we go to the park to let her run, I usually let michael do the running but I will get moving too.  I will not buy any cookies or chips when I go shopping this weekend. I will go shopping on a full stomach to helpw ith that.  

TO catch up on the qotd, I am the one standing in my way, for sure.  Ds is really so supportive, and is thrilled to have fruit salad as a snack, and certainly does not need the crap I have brought home and encouraged.  I don't know why I sabotage myself sometimes, laziness for sure, boredom, but maybe deeper down a bit of a fear of success.  But I have done it before, and a few years ago when I was 25 pounds lighter, I felt great, I wanted to go on, but just slacked.  I think I need to do more than just journal my food, but maybe like you do jen, write more about what I'm feeling at the time I buy a box of cookies and devour the whole thing.  It is certainly not hunger.  

ON the ANchor.  2 years ago, I bought a ring I had always loved at Silpada, and it was when I just started running and I was going to use it as my anchor and motivation, and did wear it for my 1st 5k, but don't wear rings much, so in reading about all of you using your medals and race bibs, I am going to use my Princess half medal as my anchor.  I have it hanging in the play room, and whenever i do look at it, I feel so proud of myself and how I set my mind to do it, put in the work and trained, and actually did it.  I did a half marathon at 47 yo, never running before in my life.  If I can do that, I can certainly get this eating under control and lose this weight.  

Thanks Jen, for coaching this week.  

I'm happy it's friday, and hope to have more time on the weekend for more personal replies.  Have a fabulous friday everyone!!  Good luck on the scale!!  Hope you all see lots of pounds gone for good!!!


----------



## 6Smiles

Good Morning Team Donald:

I have not fallen off into never never land, my computer is just having some issues, so I am able to read but not always post.  I am cheering from the sidelines.

I am 100% thrilled as I have lost 3 pounds to kick off this challenge.  The best thing is I am just making small changes: drinking water, eating, exercising and finding ways to get just a bit more exercise in like parking in the back of parking lots when going to stores or appointments to encourage more movement.

I look forward to another exciting week for Team Donald!

Kris


----------



## jenanderson

donaldandpirates said:


> Day 1 -- I made it a whole day with no soda!  This is huge.  I did have three Andes mints, though.  I was really trying for no sugar at all; but all in all, it was still a pretty good day.  Oh, and I bought Zumba Wii.  My DD and I are going to start doing that tomorrow.
> I've been reading through everyone's successes today to stay motivated, so please keep them coming!!!



Great job on the no soda!    You are going to have to let me know how you like the Zumba for the Wii!  I use Wii Sports, Wii Fit and the Just Dance with the Wii to change things up once and a while.  I would love to know what the Zumba is like!  It always looks so fun!



4HOLIDAYS said:


> That keeps me moving forward.  I am doing it for me. I really changed in the last year.   The improvements in everything else are just extra benefits for everyone else.
> 
> The year improved greatly BYW. I feel much better.  I am 25 lb lighter that last Jan.  DH and I are better. I have 2DS that are really good kids. Parents oved to Fla and Dad is OK for now.  The house is it's usual state of chaos, but that is ok. We had several WDW trips, a cruise, paid off about $30 K in debts, and I am getting back to my bL routine.  I have to say it has helped alot!  I keep telling my DH it helps to see that I am not the only one in these shoes.



You are not the only one at all.    It is so important that we do this for ourselves so that we can live happier and healthier lives.  It is nice to read about all the positive changes for you...keep it up!



quasar4legs said:


> I do Pilates 3 times a week one-on-one with the physiotherapist and then do my assigned exercises at home on the other days.
> 
> It really helps to have someone there giving immediate feedback because its the little things that make a big difference to the workout.
> It does get expensive doing but it has reduced my pain a lot so its been worth the expense.



Morning Quasar!  Thanks for sharing about your Pilates.  I think it is great that you have done it with your physiotherapist so that you are getting the feedback to do it right.  



donac said:


> Good Friday morning everyone.
> 
> I hope everyone's weigh in goes well today.  I will weigh in in a while.  I haven't eaten much this week because I was sick but my body has a strange reaction to illness so I don't know what is going to happen.
> 
> Went to yoga last night.  I don't think I was really ready for it since Ihad been sick.  It seemed harder than before but that was probably since I have been sick all week.  It just felt good to be back at yoga.
> 
> Pretty quiet weekend planned.  I don't think anything is planned.  All the Christmas decorations are down.  I think I just have to do something at church on Sunday.  I do have to go grocery shopping this weekend.  I haven't been in almost 3 week except for little things.
> 
> Off to get ready for work.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I hope you continue to feel better this weekend!  Being sick always throws me off - I get out of the routine, I can't exercise and it just makes it hard to stay on plan.  Sounds like you are doing a great job of working through it. 



JacksLilWench said:


> Hmm, good question!  I work a lot, so it seems like I'm not always in relaxation mode during the weekend.  I wish I could be though  *This weekend for me is the weekend to set the foundation for my new eating habits and routines.  *I will be grocery shopping on Saturday, and have my list all made out.  I am housesitting, and they have an elliptical in their garage where I can walk every night.  Plus!  They're gonna let me take it home at the end of next week!   Now I have NO EXCUSES to not train for my 10mi. race!!!
> 
> Okay, I sent my numbers into CC, and now I have to send in my (lower)weight to Sue, and take my measurements.  That will probably happen tomorrow morning when they're at their lowest, haha!  *I'm so excited about this new life, I can't even begin to tell you guys*
> 
> PS, *Jen*, I will keep you posted about any ideas for my costume for the race...I'm thinking possibly Little Mermaid?



I love what you wrote this morning!  It is great to see that you will use the weekend to set the foundation for success next week.  It is even better to see how happy you are about all the changes and this new life!    Your enthusiasm makes me feel great today!

As for your costume for the race....you can search online to see what others wear as well.  I love thinking about what to wear for races and the Princess 1/2 was the funnest one to plan for.  I will have to hunt down my photos and post them for you to see! 



Never to old said:


> The weather is suppose to be nice and a little warm this weekend.  I plan to walk for at least 30 minutes today, sat and Sunday.   I have also started a declutter progject.  Each weekend I pick on spot to declutter in the house.  This weekend is the dining room.



I hope your weather is beautiful so that you can enjoy the walks you have planned!


----------



## jenanderson

GoofyPredsFan said:


> Hi Jen!  Hello Team Donald  Well, I like the weekends because there is more time for me to do fun things with the kids.  My son (10) is very active and likes to say he's my coach!  So when the weather is decent we like to go to the track and try to run (ok, he runs, and I try!!).  My daughter (12) loves to go to the gym with me, so sometimes we do that.  We all like to go to the park and hike around there.  I live on an Army post, so fitness is all around me, but it's a bit intimidating to work out with all these soldiers!!  So, I'm not exactly sure what we'll do yet, but I think it's suppossed to be nice weather and I plan to get out there and take advantage of it!



That is so great that you do fun and active things with your kids.  You are teaching them how important it is to get out there and do things!  



VirataMama4 said:


> Good Morning Donalds!
> 
> QOTD:
> I think this weekend will be pretty easy to stick to diet, since DH is working all weekend...  He is usually the one who wants to eat out and I go along with it.   He will have Monday and Tuesday off, so those may be the days I struggle.  But we are planning on destashing, so I'm hoping we don't have time to go out and "play."
> 
> I have my second training session with my trainer today,  I just started being able to walk up and down my stairs without moaning in pain.  Now I'm going to feel it all over again.



Morning Renee!

Sounds like you should have an easy weekend with DH working.  Maybe you can take some time this weekend to plan for Monday and Tuesday when he is off?  Enjoy your time with the trainer.  Even though there will be pain...you know how great it is for you!  



mikamah said:


> Tonight I will make a shopping list and a meal plan for the week ahead.  I have salad fixins for dinner tonight, and I know if I plan my dinners it makes for a much more on plan week.  I will walk the dog twice a day, 45 min each, and when we go to the park to let her run, I usually let michael do the running but I will get moving too.  I will not buy any cookies or chips when I go shopping this weekend. I will go shopping on a full stomach to helpw ith that.



Morning Kathy!

It looks like a lot of us will be using the weekend to help us plan for the week ahead as well as get outside and do some different activities.  You have totally reminded me though of how I need to adjust when I go grocery shopping.  I had been going right away on Saturday mornings - usually starving.  This weekend I will take advice from you and go shopping on a full stomach.  I will get up, have breakfast and then go!  



6Smiles said:


> I am 100% thrilled as I have lost 3 pounds to kick off this challenge.  The best thing is I am just making small changes: drinking water, eating, exercising and finding ways to get just a bit more exercise in like parking in the back of parking lots when going to stores or appointments to encourage more movement.
> 
> I look forward to another exciting week for Team Donald!



Morning Kris!

Great job on your loss this week!  3 pounds is huge!    Keep it up!


----------



## VirataMama4

Well, I reported my first week weight!  And I'm happy to report I lost 1 LB...   I was really worried that I had gained, since I just started drinking all that water and I haven't been eating too well.  I do think I will be getting a new scale, because mine is a really old, about 8-9 yrs, digital one and it only does whole and half pounds.  I also noticed today that it had lost one of its little pads that help keep it balanced and no slidding.  I had to pull off the other 3 just to make it so it wasn't off kilter.


----------



## donaldandpirates

jenanderson said:


> *Friday's QOTD:  What plans do you have in place to be sure you have a successful weekend?*



Well, I'm starting out really small, so no eating out at restaurants or in the car this weekend.  I tend to eat WAY too much when I do.  Also, exercising at least 20 minutes today and through the weekend.  I may look ridiculous starting up Zumba, but, by George, I'm gonna sweat!!!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Crazy hectic day but just wanted to say I lost 3lbs
Chuffed to bits
Heading back to read


----------



## donaldandpirates

VirataMama4 said:


> Well, I reported my first week weight!  And I'm happy to report I lost 1 LB...



Good for you!!!


----------



## donaldandpirates

luvpoohandcompany said:


> Crazy hectic day but just wanted to say I lost 3lbs



That's awesome!!


----------



## my3princes

buzz5985 said:


> Anchoring can help you to keep your positive goals in mind when you encounter a challenge. Your anchor can be an object or a memory of a time when you felt strong and confident.
> 
> The next time you find yourself frustrated with slow weight loss, bring out your anchor and reflect on how you will look and feel at your weight goal. Use it to move past your dissatisfaction and to focus on your improved health and slimmer figure.[/I]
> 
> _When sticking to the plan is tough, that's when you need Anchoring, a process for creating cues and triggers to remind yourself of your weight goal and the inner resources you have to achieve it.
> 
> You use Anchoring every day. When you hear a song that makes you smile because you associate it with a certain memory, that's an anchor to that memory.
> 
> Anchoring can help you achieve your goal by reminding you of a particular inner resource you may need to connect to when you're having a hard time_
> 
> QOTD, Thursday, January 5, 2012 - What is your Anchor????



I would say that originally it was my wedding dress from 1992.  I just wanted to fit into it again.  I reached that goal years ago, yet I still hold on to the dress even though I wouldn't wear it again   I have bought a new gown to wear for our vow renewals.  It's not really a "wedding dress", but I think it will look great on the beach.  I can put it on now, but I want to lose 20 lbs and tone to look amazing in it.



pjlla said:


> Oh my gosh!  Why do women do this to each other?  I hope that you are documenting all of this.... sounds like you are.
> 
> Hopefully a new job will turn up really soon.  Meanwhile.... how about some "colon cleanse" in their coffee and a bit of syrup of ipecac in their afternoon soda??  That would definitely keep them out of your hair for a day or two!
> 
> 
> 
> TTYL..........................P



I would so LOVE to do that.  I have been creating schemes and scenerios in my head, but I need to be the mature one and let it go.  I must say that I was shocked yesterday when the Chief of the Business office came into my office to see what was going on.  I hadn't talked to her about it, but she had clearly been filled in.  We decided that confronting them would just make things worse, she assured me that she knows that I did not do any of the things that they claimed and that she is going to seriously think about how to deal with them.  I doubt it will go any further than that, but at least she made the effort to let me know that I am in no way in trouble.



jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald!*
> 
> A HUGE thank you to Janis for organizing all this and getting us off to a great start!
> 
> My name is Jen and I will be your coach this week!  I am a middle school teacher and so there will be times that it is difficult for me to get on our thread during the day but I will do my best to keep up with it all.
> 
> *Some Reminders:*
> 1.  Send your weigh in numbers to Dvccruiser76
> 2.  Send your Healthy Habit number to cclovesdis
> 3.  WIN is done monthly but you are welcome to start up and send your numbers to buzz5985.
> 
> Thanks to Sue, CC and Janis for taking care of all our numbers every week!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> I know that weekends can be a challenging time for many people who are trying to lose weight.
> 
> I read a health article about how weekends tend to be our dietary downfalls....
> 
> _"Monday through Friday, we juggle work obligations and family activities, and rush to get dinner on the table. Then when the weekend finally comes, we kick up our heels, shift into relaxation mode -- and enter a dietary danger zone, where healthy eating and fitness routines may get cast to the wind."_
> 
> At this point, we have worked hard to make it through our first week.  We have made changes, adjusted our eating, drank tons of water, found time to exercise and more.  We do not want to cast all these routines aside on the weekend.
> 
> *Friday's QOTD:  What plans do you have in place to be sure you have a successful weekend?*



QOTD Friday:  I am overall much more active on the weekends so my goal is to keep active.  

The appraiser called yesterday afternoon to set up an appointment for our refinance appraisal.  He wanted to come on Monday, but I explained that I have Fridays off.  So he wanted to come today.  So at 4:30 yesterday afternoon I realized that I have to have the house completely in order by 8 AM TODAY   Chris and I had signed up for the webcast of the DVC Aulani presentation for last night.  Aulani was obviously priority   We watched the webcast and it was so good we ended up having my parent's and brother's family over to watch it too.  We ended up starting to clean at 7 PM last night.  Thankfully the bathroom was in fabulous shape because of the redo and I had completely cleaned our bedroom on Monday.  Hunter has been keeping his room clean, Nick put forth some effort and made a dent in his room which I finished off this morning.  We cleaned the entry, kitchen, pantry and living room from 7 - 9.  This morning was making beds, sprucing up and sorta picking up Colby's room.  So now that the appraisal is over my house looks pretty clean.  I could still hit Colby's room, but otherwise I shouldn't have much housework this weekend.  We have a whole day of bowling tomorrow, morning at our lanes and afternoon in a town an hour away.  I also need to get a bunch of job applications filled out.  It will be busy, but it should be a positive weekend.


----------



## jenanderson

VirataMama4 said:


> Well, I reported my first week weight!  And I'm happy to report I lost 1 LB...   I was really worried that I had gained, since I just started drinking all that water and I haven't been eating too well.  I do think I will be getting a new scale, because mine is a really old, about 8-9 yrs, digital one and it only does whole and half pounds.  I also noticed today that it had lost one of its little pads that help keep it balanced and no slidding.  I had to pull off the other 3 just to make it so it wasn't off kilter.



  YAY for you!  1 pound gone is a great start!  



donaldandpirates said:


> Well, I'm starting out really small, so no eating out at restaurants or in the car this weekend.  I tend to eat WAY too much when I do.  Also, exercising at least 20 minutes today and through the weekend.  I may look ridiculous starting up Zumba, but, by George, I'm gonna sweat!!!



  That is too funny about the Zumba!  Doesn't matter if you look ridiculous as long as you are moving and sweating!  

Nice plan for the weekend - eating in the car and at restaurants are challenging and it is good when you can avoid it sometimes.



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Crazy hectic day but just wanted to say I lost 3lbs
> Chuffed to bits
> Heading back to read



 YAY for you!  3 pounds is AWESOME!  You are off to a great start!



my3princes said:


> QOTD Friday:  I am overall much more active on the weekends so my goal is to keep active.



Sounds like a busy weekend for you!  I bet it feels great to have most the housework taken care of....now you can do other things and enjoy yourself.  Good luck with filling out the job applications because your job sounds a bit miserable right now.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Whew finally caught up with everyone at last.
I plan to do another weigh in on monday (alongside my sister whos also trying to lose some weight but not in this challenge) in an effort to curtail my eating and make me stick to healthy foods
I have also told my youngest we will go swimming tomorrow morning when we get up and like all 5yr old boys he will make sure I keep my promise

Good luck everyone. Keep up the good work

Thanks Jen for coaching this week.


----------



## klmrph

My weekend plans include finding a couple new recipes to make this weekend and plan meals for next week.  It is going to be 50 degrees here today, so I am going to do day 2 of C25K outside.  I also have plans to do some major cleaning and decluttering.....still have to take down the Christmas tree.  

Oh, and look at my ticker, 6.8 pounds down today


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

jenanderson said:


> :
> 
> 
> YAY for you!  3 pounds is AWESOME!  You are off to a great start!
> 
> 
> :



I was so afraid I hadnt lost anything because yesterday I was so hungry and I made up for not eating enough fruit all week by eating tonnes of the stuff 

I did drink alot of water too though so I figure that must have helped! So glad I didnt cave and eat junk Feel so much better today


----------



## belledreamer

Success!!  Another 2lbs lost!! 

ONEderland, here I come!


----------



## jenanderson

luvpoohandcompany said:


> Whew finally caught up with everyone at last.
> I plan to do another weigh in on monday (alongside my sister whos also trying to lose some weight but not in this challenge) in an effort to curtail my eating and make me stick to healthy foods
> I have also told my youngest we will go swimming tomorrow morning when we get up and like all 5yr old boys he will make sure I keep my promise
> 
> Good luck everyone. Keep up the good work
> 
> Thanks Jen for coaching this week.



Sounds like you have some good plans for the weekend.  I think that telling someone else your plans...especially a 5 year old....really keeps you on track to doing what you say you are going to.  Enjoy the time with your DS!  



klmrph said:


> My weekend plans include finding a couple new recipes to make this weekend and plan meals for next week.  It is going to be 50 degrees here today, so I am going to do day 2 of C25K outside.  I also have plans to do some major cleaning and decluttering.....still have to take down the Christmas tree.
> 
> Oh, and look at my ticker, 6.8 pounds down today



  WAY TO GO on your loss!  I bet it feels great to watch that ticker show all the pounds you are losing!!!  

Enjoy the beautiful weather as you do day 2 of the C25K!  



luvpoohandcompany said:


> I was so afraid I hadnt lost anything because yesterday I was so hungry and I made up for not eating enough fruit all week by eating tonnes of the stuff
> 
> I did drink alot of water too though so I figure that must have helped! So glad I didnt cave and eat junk Feel so much better today



The water is a huge help!    It is great that CC helps encourage us all to drink enough every day.  



belledreamer said:


> Success!!  Another 2lbs lost!!
> 
> ONEderland, here I come!



 YAY for your 2 pound loss!    You will be in ONEderland before you know it!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

jenanderson said:


> 2.  I kept a positive attitude all day long and refused to be resentful of the work that has to be done.  It helped to think about my anchor and look at all the medals I have earned....I have an amazing 14 of them!  That is 14 successful races in 2 years.  Then I thought about the races that did not have medals (like my 2 mud runs and some other similar races).  I have to think about how positive this is and know that I can feel that strong again with a bit of work.



Really I think this is the best thing you can do Jen.  I am being so honest that for months I have been beating myself up about the weight loss and i feel like it actually made things worse and I gained more weight.  It finally took the new year for me to turn over a new page and push that button in my mind.  Its amazing feeling once you let go of the resentment.  You can do it.  We are completely in the same shoes right now and I will be so nice to have each other to get us through this.



4HOLIDAYS said:


> I thhink of how I felt at the start of 2011.  i couldn't wait to get to the DRs and for test results.  My marriage was in a rough patch(not speaking for weeks) and I was feeling alot of stress and anxiety.The meds made me sleep for the first 2 months-the house was a wreck,no homeschool getting done...My Dad had a heart attack in PA and I had to fly p, while DH was out of town, so the kids were left alone all day and MIL just came at night. I felt horrible as I really had my mom having to take care of me and my dad as soon as he got out of the hosp. again-I was sleeping half the time I was in PA. I know that I NEVER want to feel as bad as I did then.
> 
> That keeps me moving forward.  I am doing it for me. I really changed in the last year.   The improvements in everything else are just extra benefits for everyone else.
> 
> The year improved greatly BYW. I feel much better.  I am 25 lb lighter that last Jan.  DH and I are better. I have 2DS that are really good kids. Parents oved to Fla and Dad is OK for now.  The house is it's usual state of chaos, but that is ok. We had several WDW trips, a cruise, paid off about $30 K in debts, and I am getting back to my bL routine.  I have to say it has helped alot!  I keep telling my DH it helps to see that I am not the only one in these shoes.



Wow you made some great improvements this past year.  I hope 2012 is even better for you.  



jenanderson said:


> [*Friday's QOTD:  What plans do you have in place to be sure you have a successful weekend?*



My plans are simple and not having much to do makes it easy.  Go to the gym on sat.  run on sunday.  Track my food.  Eat at home.  The only thing that could make it more of a challenge is my in laws want to go out to eat on sat to this place that apparently makes awesome burgers.  I may just convince dh that he should go with the kids so that I can get more of the house organized.  He loves a clean tidy house so he may go for it.



mikamah said:


> I am going to use my Princess half medal as my anchor.  I have it hanging in the play room, and whenever i do look at it, I feel so proud of myself and how I set my mind to do it, put in the work and trained, and actually did it.  I did a half marathon at 47 yo, never running before in my life.  If I can do that, I can certainly get this eating under control and lose this weight.



It was such an amazing accomplishment and definitely my anchor too along with the pic you just posted on FB of you, lisa, and I.  We definitely can do it again.

**********************************************************

I was so excited to jump out of bed and weigh in today.  First time in a long time that I didnt dread standing on the scale.  I am down 4.6lbs this week.  I am really happy but would be lying if I didnt say I had a real small piece of disappointment in me because I was really hoping for 5.  I am such a type A personality overacheiver.  Nothing is ever good enough for me.  Really overall I am thrilled!

Then I came into work and was standing in the front office and a patients mom was like "oh my god your pregnant again".  I was like umm no.  and of course she felt horrible.  In her defense I was standing with my arms across my waist like you do when your pregnant.  Either way it was not a really great feeling but I was able to shrug it off and not be bothered by it.  

I was back to my usual breakfast today since I stopped at the store to refill my diet tea and banana supply.  Did not even think about a hashbrown this morning.  Its getting better.

Im so glad we dont have much planned for the weekend.  Hopefully it is a relaxing one.


----------



## jillbur

jenanderson said:


> Jill - I am sorry you are not feeling well.  Hopefully the cold will be gone soon!  It is really hard to do the exercising when you are not feeling your best so I hope you are able to get done what you want -or- if you don't work out that you get some rest so that you are back at it soon!
> 
> Think positive about your first weigh in.  Just remember that even if the scale doesn't show the number you want that changes are happening!



Thanks for the support! It's going to be 50 here today and great running weather, except for the fact that I still feel horrible and can barely breathe. Of course that would happen to me. I am going to take the dog for a nice long walk though. 




jenanderson said:


> *
> 
> Friday's QOTD:  What plans do you have in place to be sure you have a successful weekend?*


*


I have already planned healthy meals. I am going to walk the dog today, yoga tomorrow, and not sure about Sunday yet. I am really going to try to eat healthy snacks and no chocolate!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

No time right now, but I'll be back later!

Jill*


----------



## amykathleen2005

1lb lost!


----------



## jenanderson

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Really I think this is the best thing you can do Jen.  I am being so honest that for months I have been beating myself up about the weight loss and i feel like it actually made things worse and I gained more weight.  It finally took the new year for me to turn over a new page and push that button in my mind.  Its amazing feeling once you let go of the resentment.  You can do it.  We are completely in the same shoes right now and I will be so nice to have each other to get us through this.
> 
> *We are completely in the same shoes right now.  I have really got to quit feeling bad about the things I do and start being positive about what I do.  I decided that I will not write any negative things (or challenges as I like to call them) in my journaling.  I am going to spend a whole week writing and saying only all the positive things.*
> 
> My plans are simple and not having much to do makes it easy.  Go to the gym on sat.  run on sunday.  Track my food.  Eat at home.  The only thing that could make it more of a challenge is my in laws want to go out to eat on sat to this place that apparently makes awesome burgers.  I may just convince dh that he should go with the kids so that I can get more of the house organized.  He loves a clean tidy house so he may go for it.
> 
> *It is amazing how avoidance is sometimes the best option!    It is so hard to resist a good burger so I like your idea!*
> 
> I was so excited to jump out of bed and weigh in today.  First time in a long time that I didnt dread standing on the scale.  I am down 4.6lbs this week.  I am really happy but would be lying if I didnt say I had a real small piece of disappointment in me because I was really hoping for 5.  I am such a type A personality overacheiver.  Nothing is ever good enough for me.  Really overall I am thrilled!



  WAY TO GO Lindsay!    4.6 pounds is amazing!    Take my advice and only think positive about this accomplishment and don't let even a tiny bit of disappointment slip in!  I am so inspired!!!!



jillbur said:


> Thanks for the support! It's going to be 50 here today and great running weather, except for the fact that I still feel horrible and can barely breathe. Of course that would happen to me. I am going to take the dog for a nice long walk though.
> 
> I have already planned healthy meals. I am going to walk the dog today, yoga tomorrow, and not sure about Sunday yet. I am really going to try to eat healthy snacks and no chocolate!



Hey Jill!  I am sorry that you are still feeling horrible.  Please take care of yourself and get better soon!  As a fellow runner, I know how hard it is to pass up on great running weather.  I think it is great that you try for a long walk with the dog.

Here's to your healthy snacks!


----------



## jenanderson

amykathleen2005 said:


> 1lb lost!



 WAY TO GO Amy!   One pound lost is a wonderful way to start the challenge!  Keep up the great work!


----------



## melmar136

Yay to all the losses!  

I lost 3.4 this week, which I was really surprised about!  I think I had been eating so much junk since Thanksgiving, and maybe lots of salty stuff, so maybe all the water helped!  I don't know, but I will take it!

Planning for this weekend, I know I am going to be shopping for next week and have lots of healthy things on my list.  
Other than that, it might be a little more difficult for me to get moving...DD is with her grandparents for the weekend, so I have my one weekend "off" a month, and tend to lounge more on those, lay on the couch and watch a movie, or go to a friend's for dinner.

Although, I have decided to do over my computer room, and put my exercise bike there, and maybe even look into getting a cheaper treadmill.  So, maybe I can put my energy into doing that!

Good luck to the rest of you weighing in!


----------



## JacksLilWench

jenanderson said:


> I love what you wrote this morning!  It is great to see that you will use the weekend to set the foundation for success next week.  It is even better to see how happy you are about all the changes and this new life!    Your enthusiasm makes me feel great today!
> 
> As for your costume for the race....you can search online to see what others wear as well.  I love thinking about what to wear for races and the Princess 1/2 was the funnest one to plan for.  I will have to hunt down my photos and post them for you to see!



Thank you!  I really mean it- I'm so excited for this change 

I can't wait to see your pictures!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Whew finally caught up with everyone at last.
> *I plan to do another weigh in on monday (alongside my sister whos also trying to lose some weight but not in this challenge) in an effort to curtail my eating and make me stick to healthy foods*
> I have also told my youngest we will go swimming tomorrow morning when we get up and like all 5yr old boys he will make sure I keep my promise
> 
> Good luck everyone. Keep up the good work
> 
> Thanks Jen for coaching this week.



I like the idea of a Monday weigh-in!  I might have to steal it for myself, haha


----------



## grumpyskirtgirl

I lost 5 lbs this week! I cant believe it. Being "forced" to weigh weekly has really helped be curb my unhealthy eating habits.

Next week I want to focus on exercise. I am thinking about trying the c25k since it seems like people have had success with that. But I do not have a stop watch, so I need to figure out how to time myself. That will be my weekend project & help me stay focused on my goal.

I am so thankful for all of the posts. I dont have time to respond much, but I faithfully read through the posts every evening.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD- weekend plans to stay on rack are fruit-have strawberries,grapefuit,tang,cant.,-veggies-lots of salad, my standard snacks-Fiber onebrownies,lowfat frozen yog-breakfast is always the same- dinner is salad or protein and veg for me-chicken,fish,pork chops,stk...

I'll do my daily exercise-TM or video-30 min each day.  

One thing I find is I can't have much in the way of starch or carbs-even brn rice, swt pot, ww pasta,  I may have a little each wk but not too much. I have either a fiber cereal or fiber whole grain tst each am so I get some in.  I track all my food and water, wgt ,exer- all daily so I see the trends.

I am not losing quickly but as long as I keep going down, I'm good.  I don't change on the weekend because it would be to hard to keep restarting every Monday.


----------



## happysummer

Congrats to everyone who lost weight.
I am happy i lost 3 pounds. 

I am lucky husband is cooking for the kids this weekend, so I do not have to do it.
 i hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## linnell

Hello all! 2 pounds down since Wednesday! YAY!  My plans this weekend... well I'm going to NYC for the day tomorrow, so I will be walking a lot. I will be having lunch with friends, but I'll do my best to make good choices. Sunday, I'm going to make a big pot of soup so I can eat it all week. yum.


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

Hey there!  I was so happy to see that I lost 4.5 pounds since Monday, but I can't help but wonder why!  Weird I know.  I did make a lot of changes like, drinking all the water (I thought I drank a lot of water before, but apparently not!) eating more fruit and vegies and being more active, but I didn't expect to lose that much.  It makes me nervous for next week, to see if this week was just a lucky fluke or what!  I'm going to keep doing what I'm doing and try to fit in more exercise though.  I think knowing that I was going to post here and be accountable to people really helped me stick to it.    That's me, being more active!  haha!


----------



## 6Smiles

VirataMama4 said:


> Well, I reported my first week weight!  And I'm happy to report I lost 1 LB...



Congratulations!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Crazy hectic day but just wanted to say I lost 3lbs
> Chuffed to bits
> Heading back to read



Way to go 3lbs!



klmrph said:


> Oh, and look at my ticker, 6.8 pounds down today



This is incredible... Congratulations!



belledreamer said:


> Success!!  Another 2lbs lost!!
> 
> ONEderland, here I come!



Congratulations on the 2 lbs... I also am looking forward to ONEderland!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I was so excited to jump out of bed and weigh in today.  First time in a long time that I didnt dread standing on the scale.  I am down 4.6lbs this week.  I am really happy but would be lying if I didnt say I had a real small piece of disappointment in me because I was really hoping for 5.  I am such a type A personality overacheiver.  Nothing is ever good enough for me.  Really overall I am thrilled!



If you round up its 5 



amykathleen2005 said:


> 1lb lost!



Great Start!



melmar136 said:


> Yay to all the losses!
> I lost 3.4 this week, which I was really surprised about!



I like happy surprises!



grumpyskirtgirl said:


> I lost 5 lbs this week! I cant believe it. Being "forced" to weigh weekly has really helped be curb my unhealthy eating habits.







happysummer said:


> Congrats to everyone who lost weight.
> I am happy i lost 3 pounds.







linnell said:


> Hello all! 2 pounds down since Wednesday! YAY!  My plans this weekend... well I'm going to NYC for the day tomorrow, so I will be walking a lot. I will be having lunch with friends, but I'll do my best to make good choices. Sunday, I'm going to make a big pot of soup so I can eat it all week. yum.



Congratulations!  Have fun in NYC.  Where are you lunching?


----------



## 6Smiles

What do you do to keep from getting discouraged when you seem to have reached a plateau?  I realize I lost this week, but I was thinking this is usually what causes me to quit trying.  I want to try and put an action plan in place for when these weeks occur to avoid the all or nothing frame of mind.

Any ideas?

Kris


----------



## my3princes

I didn't get a chance to weigh in ths morning as I was hurriedly prepping for the appraiser.  I'll try to remember tomorrow.

Took the youngest to the dermatologist this morning and he had to have a mole on his foot removed.  Now he's sporting 2 stitches right at the sneaker line   He has a Urology appointment later today so we're just hanging out for a little while at home.


----------



## jenanderson

melmar136 said:


> I lost 3.4 this week, which I was really surprised about!  I think I had been eating so much junk since Thanksgiving, and maybe lots of salty stuff, so maybe all the water helped!  I don't know, but I will take it!
> 
> Planning for this weekend, I know I am going to be shopping for next week and have lots of healthy things on my list.
> Other than that, it might be a little more difficult for me to get moving...DD is with her grandparents for the weekend, so I have my one weekend "off" a month, and tend to lounge more on those, lay on the couch and watch a movie, or go to a friend's for dinner.
> 
> Although, I have decided to do over my computer room, and put my exercise bike there, and maybe even look into getting a cheaper treadmill.  So, maybe I can put my energy into doing that!
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you weighing in!



  YAY!  Another big loser!  3.4 pounds is a really strong start!  

I think it is a great idea to make over your room and get it set up to helping with your exercising.  I bet you could burn a lot of calories by moving things around!  



grumpyskirtgirl said:


> I lost 5 lbs this week! I cant believe it. Being "forced" to weigh weekly has really helped be curb my unhealthy eating habits.
> 
> Next week I want to focus on exercise. I am thinking about trying the c25k since it seems like people have had success with that. But I do not have a stop watch, so I need to figure out how to time myself. That will be my weekend project & help me stay focused on my goal.
> 
> I am so thankful for all of the posts. I dont have time to respond much, but I faithfully read through the posts every evening.



 WOW!  5 Pounds is AMAZING!  You ROCK!    Keep up the great work.

I think you would really enjoy the c25K program.  I did mine using my iPod and the app which made the time super easy.  If you don't have an iPod, I am sure you could find a really cheap watch with a second hand.



4HOLIDAYS said:


> QOTD- weekend plans to stay on rack are fruit-have strawberries,grapefuit,tang,cant.,-veggies-lots of salad, my standard snacks-Fiber onebrownies,lowfat frozen yog-breakfast is always the same- dinner is salad or protein and veg for me-chicken,fish,pork chops,stk...
> 
> I'll do my daily exercise-TM or video-30 min each day.
> 
> One thing I find is I can't have much in the way of starch or carbs-even brn rice, swt pot, ww pasta,  I may have a little each wk but not too much. I have either a fiber cereal or fiber whole grain tst each am so I get some in.  I track all my food and water, wgt ,exer- all daily so I see the trends.
> 
> I am not losing quickly but as long as I keep going down, I'm good.  I don't change on the weekend because it would be to hard to keep restarting every Monday.



Sounds like you have a good plan in place.  It is not about losing the weight quickly (even though I would like it to be that way).  It is so much about making the healthy habits that we can keep to have a healthier life!  



happysummer said:


> Congrats to everyone who lost weight.
> I am happy i lost 3 pounds.
> 
> I am lucky husband is cooking for the kids this weekend, so I do not have to do it.
> i hope everyone has a great weekend.



  WAY TO GO!  3 pounds is a great start to the challenge!   Keep up the great work!



linnell said:


> Hello all! 2 pounds down since Wednesday! YAY!  My plans this weekend... well I'm going to NYC for the day tomorrow, so I will be walking a lot. I will be having lunch with friends, but I'll do my best to make good choices. Sunday, I'm going to make a big pot of soup so I can eat it all week. yum.



 YAY!  2 pounds since Wednesday is AWESOME!  Way to plan for a productive weekend as well.  I will also be making soup this weekend...what type do you make?


----------



## momofdjc

buzz5985 said:


> QOTD, Thursday, January 5, 2012 - What is your Anchor????



This is tough.  I think it's my kids.  Watching how active they are and wanting to be able to keep up with them.  



jenanderson said:


> *Friday's QOTD:  What plans do you have in place to be sure you have a successful weekend?*




We have a final Christmas party tomorrow so that makes it a little harder and my youngest is making his 1st Reconciliation in the morning.  I'm going to get up and exercise before I go his reconciliation.  I will also make sure I eat a healthy lunch before we go to the party.  Sunday should be easier.  I need to go grocery shopping on Sunday so I will buy healthy stuff for me to eat.


----------



## frndshpcptn

Hello everyone!

Happy Friday!  Having a great day.  I tried the baby spinach, which I was committed to doing this week!!!  I though I might weenie out right beforehand, but went with a friend to and told her my plan so that I had back up.

It was good!  I mixed it with iceberg, and added chopped eggs, quinoa, carrots, grilled chicken and a bit of shredded white cheddar.  Ate half the salad and was full.  I'm saving the remainder for my afternoon snack.

I'm also down 4.5 pounds this week.  Woo hoo 

Feeling really positive as Ii head into the weekend!!!

Joslyn


----------



## MoonFaerie

Woo-hoo! 1.8 lb loss. I'm aiming for an average of 1.5 lbs per week, so I'm a little ahead. I wasn't expecting much, since I was a bit preoccupied this week. I've reworked my schedule for school - got rid of the terrifying organic chemistry and worked it so I can hit the gym 2 days per week. Which isn't a lot, so after talking to DH, I'm going to buy an elliptical for home.  As a result, I've been working on clearing the junk out of the living room and moving furniture. It'll still be 2-3 weeks before we can get some of the old furniture out and actually get the elliptical bought and set up, but it'll be so nice to have. 



jenanderson said:


> *Friday's QOTD:  What plans do you have in place to be sure you have a successful weekend?*



Well, the weekends are actually pretty easy for me, since everyone's home. It's when only some of us are eating that I get lazy. Plus it looks like it'll be nice, so we'll hit the park, run a little, play some basketball, etc. 

I'm more concerned about once I start back to school on Wed. I've been working on my schedule to fit some gym time in, and I'm starting to work on lunch ideas. It needs to be easily transported and not require heating. I'd really prefer to avoid a cooler too, since I already lug a billion lbs of books.


----------



## belledreamer

jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald!*
> 
> *Friday's QOTD:  What plans do you have in place to be sure you have a successful weekend?*



Thankfully my weekend job is pretty active which will help in getting my exercise in, but I'm still planning on taking at least 30 minutes each day walking on the treadmill or doing Just Dance 3.

If I have enough time to watch a 30 minute TV show, I can spend 30 minutes exercising.


----------



## clhcpaca

I've gotten behind in reading this thread.  I joined Weight Watchers on Tuesday night; I purchased the monthly pass.  So, there is another meeting (different leader) on Saturday morning, so I am going to that.  I also want to go online and see what their program there is and how it works.  

I plan to make menus this weekend and go shopping for what I need.   Also, I need to drink more water:  my goal is 32 oz daily (now it's just diet soda!!)  And, I really want to try out the Weight Watchers Program seriously.  I am good at sabotaging myself and then feeling very guilty about my actions or lack thereof.

I need to get into action.  I have not done very well this week; I seem to be having a negative reaction to the idea of trying to lose weight.  Maybe, that is the problem, I have tried so many times and have not been successful.

Cindy


----------



## Disneyluvr

Happy to report that I lost 2lbs this week! 
I don't know how to do the multi-quote thing so I'll just say:

WOOHOO to all you LOSERS!!  We're off and running in the right direction! Keep it up!


Friday's QOTD: What plans do you have in place to be sure you have a successful weekend? 

I have training for work all weekend so I knew it was gonna be a struggle. So after consulting the experts (you all) I have a bag of healthy snacks/lunch all ready and I'm planning on using breaks to walk as much as I can.


----------



## jenanderson

GoofyPredsFan said:


> Hey there!  I was so happy to see that I lost 4.5 pounds since Monday, but I can't help but wonder why!  Weird I know.  I did make a lot of changes like, drinking all the water (I thought I drank a lot of water before, but apparently not!) eating more fruit and vegies and being more active, but I didn't expect to lose that much.  It makes me nervous for next week, to see if this week was just a lucky fluke or what!  I'm going to keep doing what I'm doing and try to fit in more exercise though.  I think knowing that I was going to post here and be accountable to people really helped me stick to it.    That's me, being more active!  haha!



  YIPPEE!!!!  4.5 pounds since Monday = AMAZING!    Looks like all your changes this week paid off.  While I would expect that you won't lose this much every week, it is a great way to start!



6Smiles said:


> What do you do to keep from getting discouraged when you seem to have reached a plateau?  I realize I lost this week, but I was thinking this is usually what causes me to quit trying.  I want to try and put an action plan in place for when these weeks occur to avoid the all or nothing frame of mind.
> 
> Any ideas?



Hello Kris - Plateaus are a big issue for me.  I tend to use a bunch of little prizes to myself to keep at it.  For example, even if I am not losing weight, I may tell myself that if I make it through the whole week staying on my plan that I will buy the new fingernail polish that I want.  That way, I stick to the plan and even if the scale doesn't move...I still get my reward!  



my3princes said:


> I didn't get a chance to weigh in ths morning as I was hurriedly prepping for the appraiser.  I'll try to remember tomorrow.
> 
> Took the youngest to the dermatologist this morning and he had to have a mole on his foot removed.  Now he's sporting 2 stitches right at the sneaker line   He has a Urology appointment later today so we're just hanging out for a little while at home.



Hope your DS's foot feels better soon!  Sounds like a rough day for him.  



momofdjc said:


> We have a final Christmas party tomorrow so that makes it a little harder and my youngest is making his 1st Reconciliation in the morning.  I'm going to get up and exercise before I go his reconciliation.  I will also make sure I eat a healthy lunch before we go to the party.  Sunday should be easier.  I need to go grocery shopping on Sunday so I will buy healthy stuff for me to eat.



Getting up and exercising before everything begins sounds like a great plan to deal with a busy day.  



frndshpcptn said:


> I'm also down 4.5 pounds this week.  Woo hoo
> 
> Feeling really positive as I head into the weekend!!!



  WAY TO GO Joslyn!  Another person who lost 4.5 pounds!    You should feel positive about your hard work!



MoonFaerie said:


> Woo-hoo! 1.8 lb loss. I'm aiming for an average of 1.5 lbs per week, so I'm a little ahead. I wasn't expecting much, since I was a bit preoccupied this week. I've reworked my schedule for school - got rid of the terrifying organic chemistry and worked it so I can hit the gym 2 days per week. Which isn't a lot, so after talking to DH, I'm going to buy an elliptical for home.  As a result, I've been working on clearing the junk out of the living room and moving furniture. It'll still be 2-3 weeks before we can get some of the old furniture out and actually get the elliptical bought and set up, but it'll be so nice to have.
> 
> Well, the weekends are actually pretty easy for me, since everyone's home. It's when only some of us are eating that I get lazy. Plus it looks like it'll be nice, so we'll hit the park, run a little, play some basketball, etc.
> 
> I'm more concerned about once I start back to school on Wed. I've been working on my schedule to fit some gym time in, and I'm starting to work on lunch ideas. It needs to be easily transported and not require heating. I'd really prefer to avoid a cooler too, since I already lug a billion lbs of books.



  YOU GO GIRL!  1.8 pounds is great!  I think you have a great average going!  

Sounds like you are making plans to be active and get your exercise.  Once school starts you will have to plan a bit more carefully but I know it can be done.  



belledreamer said:


> Thankfully my weekend job is pretty active which will help in getting my exercise in, but I'm still planning on taking at least 30 minutes each day walking on the treadmill or doing Just Dance 3.
> 
> *If I have enough time to watch a 30 minute TV show, I can spend 30 minutes exercising.*



This is so true and something that we all need to remember.    I have also decided that if I am going to sit and watch TV for 30 minutes, I am going to multi-task and lift weights or stretch or do sit ups or planks or something.


----------



## Ruthie5671

Congratulations to everyone who lost weight this week!    Once my new scale comes in I hope to join the club!!!

Friday's QOTD: What plans do you have in place to be sure you have a successful weekend?

Well, I think I have done really well this week as far as eating goes.  My mind set is that I'm not "dieting" but "making better choices".  For instance, instead of taking the candy from my co-workers office yesterday (which I desperately wanted) I popped some low fat popcorn.    Not quite the same, but a better choice nonetheless.  And today when I really wanted to eat Chinese for lunch, I went home and ate a peanut butter sandwich instead.  This weekend - I'm not going anywhere.  DH and I are going to clean the house, watch football and enjoy each other's company.  The holidays were so hectic that we didn't have alot of time for each other.   I'm planning to make a pan of lasagna tomorrow with lite sausage, lite cheese and ground sirloin.  This will last us all weekend long.

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## jenanderson

clhcpaca said:


> I've gotten behind in reading this thread.  I joined Weight Watchers on Tuesday night; I purchased the monthly pass.  So, there is another meeting (different leader) on Saturday morning, so I am going to that.  I also want to go online and see what their program there is and how it works.
> 
> I plan to make menus this weekend and go shopping for what I need.   Also, I need to drink more water:  my goal is 32 oz daily (now it's just diet soda!!)  And, I really want to try out the Weight Watchers Program seriously.  I am good at sabotaging myself and then feeling very guilty about my actions or lack thereof.
> 
> I need to get into action.  I have not done very well this week; I seem to be having a negative reaction to the idea of trying to lose weight.  Maybe, that is the problem, I have tried so many times and have not been successful.
> 
> Cindy



Hi Cindy!  It sounds like you are making a lot of plans to be successful!    There are many of us here who do WW or some variation of it so feel free to chat about it or ask questions.  I like that you are setting goals for drinking more water...I think you will find that to really help you.  Think positive because there is TONS of support here and you CAN do it!  




Disneyluvr said:


> Happy to report that I lost 2lbs this week!
> I don't know how to do the multi-quote thing so I'll just say:
> 
> WOOHOO to all you LOSERS!!  We're off and running in the right direction! Keep it up!
> 
> 
> Friday's QOTD: What plans do you have in place to be sure you have a successful weekend?
> 
> I have training for work all weekend so I knew it was gonna be a struggle. So after consulting the experts (you all) I have a bag of healthy snacks/lunch all ready and I'm planning on using breaks to walk as much as I can.



  WAY TO GO!  2 Pounds is a great start for our challenge!  Keep up the great work.  

I am so glad that you planned your bag of healthy snacks and food for your training this weekend!  That will help you keep on going with a positive attitude!  

----------------------------
Well, it is time for me to be off for a bit.  I had time between all my classes to keep up with the posts during the day but now it is time to head home and go for a run because it is beautiful outside!  

I am really excited because I lost 1.5 pounds this week!    YAY ME!   

I am a bit worried about supper tonight because it is not planned out and those are the nights that typically find me eating the wrong things.  So, I am planning on thinking about this as I run and being sure that I don't relax and eat the wrong things.

Chat soon everyone!
Jen


----------



## cjdj4

Down 3.8 pounds!!!!!!  I am super psyched! I am also inspired by all the pounds being shed by everyone on TEAM DONALD! Go Team



ougrad86 said:


> I wish I could do so too.  I am in awe of people that can do that and keep it all straight.  I pull up a few here and there...but I always read through every post.



Glad to hear I am not alone!



jenanderson said:


> Jenn - It is not ONLY 1 medal....it is one more medal then many people have!    Be proud of your accomplishment and put that medal someplace where you can look at it often and know that you are strong!


Thanks for that!



donaldandpirates said:


> Day 1 -- I made it a whole day with no soda!  This is huge.


Good job! I am still struggling with this. I had 2 coke zero's today. 



jenanderson said:


> My name is Jen and I will be your coach this week!
> 
> 
> *Friday's QOTD:  What plans do you have in place to be sure you have a successful weekend?*



Thanks for coaching this week. My plan for this weekend includes a healthy birthday dinner for my mom tomorrow night. She requested Salmon, which makes tomorrow night easy. I will have to grocery shop tomorrow for the dinner and next week. I have been using spark people online and the app to track my food. They have a menu with a shopping list that I plan on tweaking and using to grocery shop. I think I will be ok. I am very ahppy about these 3.8 pounds that I don't think I will cheat.


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

Ruthie5671 said:


> My mind set is that I'm not "dieting" but "making better choices".
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!



Hi there!  I totally agree with this!  I think it is such an important part of succeeding too.  I LOVE food, so there is no way I will ever last on a diet.  But to know that I am simply making better choices in what I eat, makes me feel good, not deprived.  
Lynda


----------



## #1hoosierfan

Wow! 

Sounds like everyone has had a great first week!  

Way to go! 

I am down 2.8 pounds since I started on Monday.  

Heading to dinner tonight with dh, and I am sure I will indulge some, but I plan to go right back at it tomorrow.  I went to the grocery store today and have all of my meals planned out for next week already.  


Have a super Friday night!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Hello to you all you Losers!

Congratulations to everyone who has made it through the first week, whether you are a loser, maintainer, or gainer you are still here and reading. And that's a success!

I wanted to throw this out there for all those folks who saw modest losses this week (say under 1.5 pounds).

NO GETTING FRUSTRATED!!! Ok, got that? It took me 8 months to lose my first 42 pounds--that is the weight I first went to maintain at. So if you divide that by 8 months that's a loss of ~1.25 pounds per week. Some weeks I lost nothing, some a little more. And I remember at the time feeling like I was doing something wrong for not having a bigger loss. 

There is no right or wrong. It's awesome to see some of these big losses and they should be celebrated.

BUT, you should also be celebrating, smaller, more modest losses.

A loss is a loss is a loss and should never be seen as a disappointment or frustration.

Ok, that's my pep talk for the day. 

Back to your regularly scheduled weight loss thread.


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Please when you are sending in your weight to Sue, remember to include your TEAM NAME. This will makes things much easier for her.*


----------



## amykathleen2005

Rose&Mike said:


> Hello to you all you Losers!
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who has made it through the first week, whether you are a loser, maintainer, or gainer you are still here and reading. And that's a success!
> 
> I wanted to throw this out there for all those folks who saw modest losses this week (say under 1.5 pounds).
> 
> NO GETTING FRUSTRATED!!! Ok, got that?



I wouldn't call it a modest loss. That seems a bit condescending, at least to me (even though I realize that you meant to be encouraging). Losing weight too quickly will mean it is probably more likely to return anyways.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

amykathleen2005 said:


> 1lb lost!



Great Job!!!!  



melmar136 said:


> I lost 3.4 this week, which I was really surprised about!  I think I had been eating so much junk since Thanksgiving, and maybe lots of salty stuff, so maybe all the water helped!  I don't know, but I will take it!



Great Job and have fun during your alone time this weekend.



grumpyskirtgirl said:


> I lost 5 lbs this week! I cant believe it.



Wow excellent work.



happysummer said:


> I am happy i lost 3 pounds.
> 
> I am lucky husband is cooking for the kids this weekend, so I do not have to do it.
> i hope everyone has a great weekend.



Great job on the loss and woohoo for the extra helpful husband.



linnell said:


> 2 pounds down since Wednesday! YAY!  My plans this weekend... well I'm going to NYC for the day tomorrow, so I will be walking a lot.



Great work this week and woohoo for the weight loss.  Have a great time tomorrow in NYC.



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Hey there!  I was so happy to see that I lost 4.5 pounds since Monday, but I can't help but wonder why!



Why???? because you worked at changing your diet and making it and your lifestyle a bit healthier....thats why.  Good Job and Great work!  You have great goals for this week too.



6Smiles said:


> What do you do to keep from getting discouraged when you seem to have reached a plateau?  I realize I lost this week, but I was thinking this is usually what causes me to quit trying.  I want to try and put an action plan in place for when these weeks occur to avoid the all or nothing frame of mind.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Kris



I dont have any ideas but this is often what happens to me too.  I have not patience therefore when I plateau I tend to get frustrated and often give up a bit.  I like that you are being proactive and trying to prepare yourself for when this occurs because we know it will.  Thanks for putting that question out there.  Hopefully we get some great ideas to help us.



my3princes said:


> Took the youngest to the dermatologist this morning and he had to have a mole on his foot removed.  Now he's sporting 2 stitches right at the sneaker line   He has a Urology appointment later today so we're just hanging out for a little while at home.



That doesnt sound like fun.  poor guy.  I hope the foot heals quickly.



frndshpcptn said:


> I tried the baby spinach, which I was committed to doing this week!!!



Good Job!!!!  My mom always told me if you dont try it you wont know if you like it.  It took me almost 30 years to try new things.  But I am starting to give things a shot and finding alot more foods that I love.  



clhcpaca said:


> I need to get into action.  I have not done very well this week; I seem to be having a negative reaction to the idea of trying to lose weight.  Maybe, that is the problem, I have tried so many times and have not been successful.
> 
> Cindy



Yep I think the first step is to get the negativity and the past out of the mind and just move forward.  Weight Watchers is a great program and easy to follow.  I bet you will be very successful.



Disneyluvr said:


> Happy to report that I lost 2lbs this week!



Great Job!!!!!  Way to go.



jenanderson said:


> I am really excited because I lost 1.5 pounds this week!    YAY ME!



Awesome Job Jen



cjdj4 said:


> Down 3.8 pounds!!!!!!  I am super psyched! I am also inspired by all the pounds being shed by everyone on TEAM DONALD! Go Team



Excellent Job on the loss this week.  I agree team donald is looking good.



#1hoosierfan said:


> I am down 2.8 pounds since I started on Monday.



Great work this week.  Awesome weight loss.



Rose&Mike said:


> Congratulations to everyone who has made it through the first week, whether you are a loser, maintainer, or gainer you are still here and reading. And that's a success!



I agree a big congrats is in order for everyone just being here whether you lost or not.



amykathleen2005 said:


> I wouldn't call it a modest loss. That seems a bit condescending, at least to me (even though I realize that you meant to be encouraging). Losing weight too quickly will mean it is probably more likely to return anyways.



Rose is not a condescending person and meant that truly as a positive.  Compared to some of the losses this week 1.5lbs seems modest but as we all know any loss is wonderful.  1-2lbs a week is completely healthy and your right the slower it comes off the more likely you are to keep it off.  Most big losses the first week is lots of water weight and it is quite normal to loose more than average your first week.  

Either way everyone should be celebrating your loss, gain, or maintain this week because you are here and even if the week didnt plan out exactly as you wanted it you are still conciously making the choice to be here with us ( a support group to get ourselves healthy)  and that is a great start.


**********************************************************

Wow am I glad the work week is over for me.  It has been quite a crazy one with the full moon on the horizon.  Hopefully next wk turns out better.  I stayed on plan today and now I am going to head to the gym to get my run on!!!!!!!!!!

Talk to you all later.


----------



## buzz5985

jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald!*
> 
> _"Monday through Friday, we juggle work obligations and family activities, and rush to get dinner on the table. Then when the weekend finally comes, we kick up our heels, shift into relaxation mode -- and enter a dietary danger zone, where healthy eating and fitness routines may get cast to the wind."_
> 
> At this point, we have worked hard to make it through our first week.  We have made changes, adjusted our eating, drank tons of water, found time to exercise and more.  We do not want to cast all these routines aside on the weekend.
> 
> *Friday's QOTD:  What plans do you have in place to be sure you have a successful weekend?*



I am actually more busy on weekends than during the week - or it seems that way!!!  I have to take the rest of the decorations down - I put up a Village - 10 tubs of buildings and accessories.  I really need to cut it back a bit.  DS has a wrestling event tomorrow.  I think homemade pizza's are on the menu for Saturday night.  I make my own dough, and sauce so I know what's in it.  Just portion controlled.  I will weigh out the dough for my pizza and try to roll it really, really thin.  Weight and measure the toppings.  I will splurge and have an all natural root beer from my Sodastream.  Sunday is my day to take my DF out.  He lives in a closed alzheimers unit of an Assisted Living unit.  May just take him to the mall to walk around and people watch.  Grocery shopping, iron my clothes for the week.  




JacksLilWench said:


> Okay, I sent my numbers into CC, and now I have to send in my (lower)weight to Sue, and take my measurements.  That will probably happen tomorrow morning when they're at their lowest, haha!  I'm so excited about this new life, I can't even begin to tell you guys
> 
> PS, *Jen*, I will keep you posted about any ideas for my costume for the race...I'm thinking possibly Little Mermaid?



Great job on your lower numbers.   Since you are running in the Tower of Terror race - how about a Bell Hop costume???



Never to old said:


> The weather is suppose to be nice and a little warm this weekend.  I plan to walk for at least 30 minutes today, sat and Sunday.   I have also started a declutter progject.  Each weekend I pick on spot to declutter in the house.  This weekend is the dining room.



I think it's supposed to be 52 here - I may try to get outside for a bit.  Good luck with the declutter project.



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Hi Jen!  Hello Team Donald  Well, I like the weekends because there is more time for me to do fun things with the kids.  My son (10) is very active and likes to say he's my coach!  So when the weather is decent we like to go to the track and try to run (ok, he runs, and I try!!).  My daughter (12) loves to go to the gym with me, so sometimes we do that.  We all like to go to the park and hike around there.  I live on an Army post, so fitness is all around me, but it's a bit intimidating to work out with all these soldiers!!  So, I'm not exactly sure what we'll do yet, but I think it's suppossed to be nice weather and I plan to get out there and take advantage of it!



Have fun with whatever you do.



mikamah said:


> ON the ANchor.  2 years ago, I bought a ring I had always loved at Silpada, and it was when I just started running and I was going to use it as my anchor and motivation, and did wear it for my 1st 5k, but don't wear rings much, so in reading about all of you using your medals and race bibs, I am going to use my Princess half medal as my anchor.  I have it hanging in the play room, and whenever i do look at it, I feel so proud of myself and how I set my mind to do it, put in the work and trained, and actually did it.  I did a half marathon at 47 yo, never running before in my life.  If I can do that, I can certainly get this eating under control and lose this weight.
> 
> Thanks Jen, for coaching this week.
> 
> I'm happy it's friday, and hope to have more time on the weekend for more personal replies.  Have a fabulous friday everyone!!  Good luck on the scale!!  Hope you all see lots of pounds gone for good!!!



I love Silpada.  I love the prices for it on Ebay even more!!!



VirataMama4 said:


> Good Morning Donalds!
> 
> I'm off to do my weigh in, which I'm not feeling good about...    But I will report it honestly to everyone and myself!  Accoutablity is what I need.
> 
> Have a good day everyone and drink that water!



Sometimes our bodies don't respond as quickly to our healthy lifestyles as we would like.  Stick with it and you will be rewarded by a lower number on the scale.



6Smiles said:


> Good Morning Team Donald:
> 
> I have not fallen off into never never land, my computer is just having some issues, so I am able to read but not always post.  I am cheering from the sidelines.
> 
> I am 100% thrilled as I have lost 3 pounds to kick off this challenge.  The best thing is I am just making small changes: drinking water, eating, exercising and finding ways to get just a bit more exercise in like parking in the back of parking lots when going to stores or appointments to encourage more movement.
> 
> I look forward to another exciting week for Team Donald!
> 
> Kris



Great!!!!



VirataMama4 said:


> Well, I reported my first week weight!  And I'm happy to report I lost 1 LB...   I was really worried that I had gained, since I just started drinking all that water and I haven't been eating too well.  I do think I will be getting a new scale, because mine is a really old, about 8-9 yrs, digital one and it only does whole and half pounds.  I also noticed today that it had lost one of its little pads that help keep it balanced and no slidding.  I had to pull off the other 3 just to make it so it wasn't off kilter.



Good job!!!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Crazy hectic day but just wanted to say I lost 3lbs
> Chuffed to bits
> Heading back to read



Great loss!!!



klmrph said:


> My weekend plans include finding a couple new recipes to make this weekend and plan meals for next week.  It is going to be 50 degrees here today, so I am going to do day 2 of C25K outside.  I also have plans to do some major cleaning and decluttering.....still have to take down the Christmas tree.
> 
> Oh, and look at my ticker, 6.8 pounds down today



Oh My!!!!  with loses like this - Team Donald is sure to win the Weight Loss!!!

Janis


----------



## Rose&Mike

amykathleen2005 said:


> I wouldn't call it a modest loss. That seems a bit condescending, at least to me (even though I realize that you meant to be encouraging). Losing weight too quickly will mean it is probably more likely to return anyways.


Nope I am not a condescending person.  I just know that I personally struggled with thinking that I was not doing well if I didn't have a huge loss and the last thing I wanted was for someone else to feel bad.


----------



## buzz5985

belledreamer said:


> Success!!  Another 2lbs lost!!
> 
> ONEderland, here I come!



Hope your doing a happy dance!!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I was so excited to jump out of bed and weigh in today.  First time in a long time that I didnt dread standing on the scale.  I am down 4.6lbs this week.  I am really happy but would be lying if I didnt say I had a real small piece of disappointment in me because I was really hoping for 5.  I am such a type A personality overacheiver.  Nothing is ever good enough for me.  Really overall I am thrilled!
> 
> Then I came into work and was standing in the front office and a patients mom was like "oh my god your pregnant again".  I was like umm no.  and of course she felt horrible.  In her defense I was standing with my arms across my waist like you do when your pregnant.  Either way it was not a really great feeling but I was able to shrug it off and not be bothered by it.
> 
> I was back to my usual breakfast today since I stopped at the store to refill my diet tea and banana supply.  Did not even think about a hashbrown this morning.  Its getting better.
> 
> Im so glad we dont have much planned for the weekend.  Hopefully it is a relaxing one.



Great loss and a good job shrugging off the comment.  



amykathleen2005 said:


> 1lb lost!







melmar136 said:


> Yay to all the losses!
> 
> I lost 3.4 this week, which I was really surprised about!  I think I had been eating so much junk since Thanksgiving, and maybe lots of salty stuff, so maybe all the water helped!  I don't know, but I will take it!
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you weighing in!



Great loss!!!



grumpyskirtgirl said:


> I lost 5 lbs this week! I cant believe it. Being "forced" to weigh weekly has really helped be curb my unhealthy eating habits.
> 
> Next week I want to focus on exercise. I am thinking about trying the c25k since it seems like people have had success with that. But I do not have a stop watch, so I need to figure out how to time myself. That will be my weekend project & help me stay focused on my goal.
> 
> I am so thankful for all of the posts. I dont have time to respond much, but I faithfully read through the posts every evening.



Great loss - can we see a Team Donald win with all these great numbers????



happysummer said:


> Congrats to everyone who lost weight.
> I am happy i lost 3 pounds.
> 
> I am lucky husband is cooking for the kids this weekend, so I do not have to do it.
> i hope everyone has a great weekend.



The pounds are just falling off everyone!!!



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Hey there!  I was so happy to see that I lost 4.5 pounds since Monday, but I can't help but wonder why!  Weird I know.  I did make a lot of changes like, drinking all the water (I thought I drank a lot of water before, but apparently not!) eating more fruit and vegies and being more active, but I didn't expect to lose that much.  It makes me nervous for next week, to see if this week was just a lucky fluke or what!  I'm going to keep doing what I'm doing and try to fit in more exercise though.  I think knowing that I was going to post here and be accountable to people really helped me stick to it.    That's me, being more active!  haha!



another great loss.


----------



## buzz5985

6Smiles said:


> What do you do to keep from getting discouraged when you seem to have reached a plateau?  I realize I lost this week, but I was thinking this is usually what causes me to quit trying.  I want to try and put an action plan in place for when these weeks occur to avoid the all or nothing frame of mind.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Kris



You already made the first step - your aware it could happen.  I just read the following - by motivational speaker Zig Ziglar in the current WW magazine.  "People often say that motivation doesn't last.  Well, neither does bathing -- that's why we recommend it daily."  

Everytime you falter a bit - remember that anchor you picked.  Use storyboarding to see yourself at the end of the journey.  Go to your local library and look for self improvement books, or diet books, exercise books. Start a journal about what your feeling when these thoughts get in your way. 

Post on here that you are struggling - no shame in that.  Post any suggestions that you discover and share with us too.



frndshpcptn said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Happy Friday!  Having a great day.  I tried the baby spinach, which I was committed to doing this week!!!  I though I might weenie out right beforehand, but went with a friend to and told her my plan so that I had back up.
> 
> It was good!  I mixed it with iceberg, and added chopped eggs, quinoa, carrots, grilled chicken and a bit of shredded white cheddar.  Ate half the salad and was full.  I'm saving the remainder for my afternoon snack.
> 
> I'm also down 4.5 pounds this week.  Woo hoo
> 
> Feeling really positive as Ii head into the weekend!!!
> 
> Joslyn



Great weight loss!!!  



MoonFaerie said:


> Woo-hoo! 1.8 lb loss.
> 
> I'm more concerned about once I start back to school on Wed. I've been working on my schedule to fit some gym time in, and I'm starting to work on lunch ideas. It needs to be easily transported and not require heating. I'd really prefer to avoid a cooler too, since I already lug a billion lbs of books.



Great loss!!!  How about a salad with some chicken thrown on top??  Or how about a old fashioned thermos - with soup in it??




clhcpaca said:


> I've gotten behind in reading this thread.  I joined Weight Watchers on Tuesday night; I purchased the monthly pass.  So, there is another meeting (different leader) on Saturday morning, so I am going to that.  I also want to go online and see what their program there is and how it works.
> 
> I plan to make menus this weekend and go shopping for what I need.   Also, I need to drink more water:  my goal is 32 oz daily (now it's just diet soda!!)  And, I really want to try out the Weight Watchers Program seriously.  I am good at sabotaging myself and then feeling very guilty about my actions or lack thereof.
> 
> I need to get into action.  I have not done very well this week; I seem to be having a negative reaction to the idea of trying to lose weight.  Maybe, that is the problem, I have tried so many times and have not been successful.
> 
> Cindy



You can do this!!!  I suggest you take all your WW material and read it cover to cover.  Then read it again, and again, and again.  Baby steps.



Disneyluvr said:


> Happy to report that I lost 2lbs this week!
> I don't know how to do the multi-quote thing so I'll just say:
> 
> WOOHOO to all you LOSERS!!  We're off and running in the right direction! Keep it up!
> 
> 
> Friday's QOTD: What plans do you have in place to be sure you have a successful weekend?
> 
> I have training for work all weekend so I knew it was gonna be a struggle. So after consulting the experts (you all) I have a bag of healthy snacks/lunch all ready and I'm planning on using breaks to walk as much as I can.



Great loss.



Ruthie5671 said:


> Congratulations to everyone who lost weight this week!    Once my new scale comes in I hope to join the club!!!
> 
> Friday's QOTD: What plans do you have in place to be sure you have a successful weekend?
> 
> Well, I think I have done really well this week as far as eating goes.  My mind set is that I'm not "dieting" but "making better choices".  For instance, instead of taking the candy from my co-workers office yesterday (which I desperately wanted) I popped some low fat popcorn.    Not quite the same, but a better choice nonetheless.  And today when I really wanted to eat Chinese for lunch, I went home and ate a peanut butter sandwich instead.  This weekend - I'm not going anywhere.  DH and I are going to clean the house, watch football and enjoy each other's company.  The holidays were so hectic that we didn't have alot of time for each other.   I'm planning to make a pan of lasagna tomorrow with lite sausage, lite cheese and ground sirloin.  This will last us all weekend long.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!




Have a nice weekend!!  My scale wouldn't turn on today when I stepped on it.  Hope it's not a sign!!!!    I will buy batteries for it in the morning.


----------



## akhaloha

Rose&Mike said:


> Hello to you all you Losers!
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who has made it through the first week, whether you are a loser, maintainer, or gainer you are still here and reading. And that's a success!
> 
> I wanted to throw this out there for all those folks who saw modest losses this week (say under 1.5 pounds).
> 
> NO GETTING FRUSTRATED!!! Ok, got that? It took me 8 months to lose my first 42 pounds--that is the weight I first went to maintain at. So if you divide that by 8 months that's a loss of ~1.25 pounds per week. Some weeks I lost nothing, some a little more. And I remember at the time feeling like I was doing something wrong for not having a bigger loss.
> 
> There is no right or wrong. It's awesome to see some of these big losses and they should be celebrated.
> 
> BUT, you should also be celebrating, smaller, more modest losses.
> 
> A loss is a loss is a loss and should never be seen as a disappointment or frustration.
> 
> Ok, that's my pep talk for the day.
> 
> Back to your regularly scheduled weight loss thread.



Thank you soooooo much for saying exactly what I needed to hear right now!!  

All day I have been feeling kinda disappointed with myself for only losing 1 pound.  I know that it's still a loss, but I typically lose more the first week of being on track.  (Can you tell I have started and re-started many times before?) 

I'm going to print out your words of encouragement and post them in the front of my food journal!  

Now I will proudly pm my weight to Sue!  Thank you...thank you...thank you!  You truly just made my day!!


----------



## momofdjc

Rose&Mike said:


> Nope I am not a condescending person, especially since I was talking about myself. But thanks so much for capping off what has been an absolutely craptastic day.
> 
> I am happy to not offer encouragement if it will be seen as condescending. I just know that I personally struggled with thinking that I was not doing well if I didn't have a huge loss and the last thing I wanted was for someone else to feel bad.



As someone who lost less than 1 lb, I didn't feel it was condescending at all.  I was seeing all the posts of 2, 3, and 4 lb losses and was starting to feel somewhat discouraged.  Your post reminded me that any loss is a loss and should be celebrated.   Sorry you had a craptastic day today.


----------



## akhaloha

Rose&Mike said:


> Nope I am not a condescending person, especially since I was talking about myself. But thanks so much for capping off what has been an absolutely craptastic day.
> 
> I am happy to not offer encouragement if it will be seen as condescending. I just know that I personally struggled with thinking that I was not doing well if I didn't have a huge loss and the last thing I wanted was for someone else to feel bad.



I just posted how much your encouragment meant to me...so please don't stop!  I can't express enough how your words really helped to turn my day around!


----------



## Rose&Mike

akhaloha said:


> I just posted how much your encouragment meant to me...so please don't stop!  I can't express enough how your words really helped to turn my day around!



It's all good.

I was extremely short with my reply--which is not my style either--and I apologize to *Amy* for being so curt and cranky.

I actually edited my original reply and then you all quoted to me, so I am stuck with it.

I am really glad that you and *momofdjc* understood what I was trying to say. I just truly remember feeling like a failure when I was only loosing a pound at a time (if that). But it was what was healthy for ME and that's all that really matters.

Everybody is different and everyone is going to do it differently.

And EVERYONE should celebrate their victories no matter what they are. I know that I do not congratulate myself enough, and I want everyone to be proud of themselves.

Thank you for your kind words. You really brightened my day.


----------



## jenanderson

Oh dear....I went out to run, had some dinner and then did a few errands with DD and you all were posting away without me!  

I am now going to relax, have a glass of wine (I had to budget for this splurge tonight) and do some posting here.  Before I reply to all the posts, I thought I would do some personal posting first!  

I did get out for my run and am looking for some insight from my other running friends....DH and I ran all the time this summer and I was loving my 20 mile runs (yes....I know this is crazy but it was true).  When school started, my workouts were a little off and for some reason my long runs were causing pain in my knee, hip and shins.  I tried to be careful and made it to the marathon in October.  We did run the first 13 miles in record time for us (2:05) and then the pain kicked in.  DH and I ran/walked the last 13 miles and when I crossed the finish line everything hurt and I knew I had done something wrong.  Instead of dealing with the injury, taking care of things and getting back out on the road....I basically quit running.  DH and I did not run until mid-December.  Just as we were starting, I got bronchial pneumonia and quit again.  The last week of December I finally felt better and we started up again.  We have been running 3-5 miles (5-6 days a week) since that point (it has been 2 1/2 weeks now).  

Here is the issue....I am struggling so bad with my breathing still.  Am I expecting too much too fast?  Is it just a matter of doing other cardio work?  Is it because I just got over pneumonia?  Is it probably just a combination of everything?

Tonight when we went out to run, I made it 1.5 miles before I had to walk a few moments (it was all a gradual downhill and we were running at a 9:45 pace).  I then ran (gradual uphill home) 1 mile and had to stop as we reached the top of one of the hills (just for a moment or two) and then ran the last bit home.  It was a horrible struggle.  I know it is going to take time but it just seems like I should be able to run longer and faster.  

Any advice from my fellow runners?


----------



## jenanderson

Ruthie5671 said:


> Well, I think I have done really well this week as far as eating goes.  *My mind set is that I'm not "dieting" but "making better choices".  *For instance, instead of taking the candy from my co-workers office yesterday (which I desperately wanted) I popped some low fat popcorn.  Not quite the same, but a better choice nonetheless.  And today when I really wanted to eat Chinese for lunch, I went home and ate a peanut butter sandwich instead.  This weekend - I'm not going anywhere.  DH and I are going to clean the house, watch football and enjoy each other's company.  The holidays were so hectic that we didn't have alot of time for each other. I'm planning to make a pan of lasagna tomorrow with lite sausage, lite cheese and ground sirloin.  This will last us all weekend long.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!



I love what you write about the fact that this is not a diet.  It is so true that it is about making better choices that we can live with!  Have a great weekend with your DH...it sounds so nice that you are going to enjoy each other's company this weekend!  Sweet!



cjdj4 said:


> Down 3.8 pounds!!!!!! I am super psyched! I am also inspired by all the pounds being shed by everyone on TEAM DONALD! Go Team
> 
> Thanks for coaching this week. My plan for this weekend includes a healthy birthday dinner for my mom tomorrow night. She requested Salmon, which makes tomorrow night easy. I will have to grocery shop tomorrow for the dinner and next week. I have been using spark people online and the app to track my food. They have a menu with a shopping list that I plan on tweaking and using to grocery shop. I think I will be ok. I am very ahppy about these 3.8 pounds that I don't think I will cheat.



  WAY TO GO!  3.8 pounds is SUPER!  That great feeling will help carry you through the weekend!  That is so nice that your mom requested salmon because that is so healthy!



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Hi there!  I totally agree with this!  I think it is such an important part of succeeding too.  I LOVE food, so there is no way I will ever last on a diet.  But to know that I am simply making better choices in what I eat, makes me feel good, not deprived.
> Lynda



So true!  There are just things that I am not willing to give up (like a glass of wine on Friday night) but I know I don't have to when I am making healthy choices all day long.  



#1hoosierfan said:


> I am down 2.8 pounds since I started on Monday.
> 
> Heading to dinner tonight with dh, and I am sure I will indulge some, but I plan to go right back at it tomorrow.  I went to the grocery store today and have all of my meals planned out for next week already.



 WAY TO GO Michelle!    That is a great loss and I bet you  feel great!

It is not all bad to indulge a bit for a special meal out with DH...the important part is that you do get right back at it and make good choices the rest of the weekend.  



Rose&Mike said:


> Hello to you all you Losers!
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who has made it through the first week, whether you are a loser, maintainer, or gainer you are still here and reading. And that's a success!
> 
> I wanted to throw this out there for all those folks who saw modest losses this week (say under 1.5 pounds).
> 
> NO GETTING FRUSTRATED!!! Ok, got that?  It took me 8 months to lose my first 42 pounds--that is the weight I first went to maintain at. So if you divide that by 8 months that's a loss of ~1.25 pounds per week. Some weeks I lost nothing, some a little more. And I remember at the time feeling like I was doing something wrong for not having a bigger loss.
> 
> There is no right or wrong. It's awesome to see some of these big losses and they should be celebrated.
> 
> BUT, you should also be celebrating, smaller, more modest losses.
> 
> A loss is a loss is a loss and should never be seen as a disappointment or frustration.
> 
> Ok, that's my pep talk for the day.
> 
> Back to your regularly scheduled weight loss thread.



Rose - You beat me to the message.  As I was typing today and congratulating everyone on their losses, I realized that I should type a message like yours.  I know that on weeks where I had only lost 1 pound, or stayed the same, or even possibly gained weight while others were losing that I would sometimes become discouraged.  You are so right that we have to celebrate every single day that we keep at this.

So, you are inspiring me to tell everyone this...

 YAY to ALL of US!  We made it through the week!  We thought about being happy and healthy and THAT is a SUCCESS!    Celebrate ANY loss...big or small!  Celebrate EVERY single healthy choice you made this week.  Celebrate that you found your way to this thread and that you are MAKING CHANGES big and small that will help your life!  

Thank you Rose! 



Rose&Mike said:


> *Please when you are sending in your weight to Sue, remember to include your TEAM NAME. This will makes things much easier for her.*



Thanks for this reminder as well!  I forgot to put this when I put out the reminder this morning.  This is the first challenge I have done that has 2 teams and so I am still getting used to how it all works.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Awesome Job Jen
> 
> *Thanks Lindsay!  It was a huge surprise.  I actually got off the scale and got back on again to be sure it was right!  *
> 
> Rose is not a condescending person and meant that truly as a positive.  Compared to some of the losses this week 1.5lbs seems modest but as we all know any loss is wonderful.  1-2lbs a week is completely healthy and your right the slower it comes off the more likely you are to keep it off.  Most big losses the first week is lots of water weight and it is quite normal to loose more than average your first week.
> 
> Either way everyone should be celebrating your loss, gain, or maintain this week because you are here and even if the week didnt plan out exactly as you wanted it you are still conciously making the choice to be here with us ( a support group to get ourselves healthy)  and that is a great start.



This is all so true!  You, Rose and the others I know from previous challenges are just the most special people with the most kind intentions.  I am already beginning to appreciate all the new people as well and know that our team is made up of many special people!  

Love the last part that your wrote as well!  



buzz5985 said:


> I am actually more busy on weekends than during the week - or it seems that way!!!  I have to take the rest of the decorations down - I put up a Village - 10 tubs of buildings and accessories.  I really need to cut it back a bit.  DS has a wrestling event tomorrow.  I think homemade pizza's are on the menu for Saturday night.  I make my own dough, and sauce so I know what's in it.  Just portion controlled.  I will weigh out the dough for my pizza and try to roll it really, really thin.  Weight and measure the toppings.  I will splurge and have an all natural root beer from my Sodastream.  Sunday is my day to take my DF out.  He lives in a closed alzheimers unit of an Assisted Living unit.  May just take him to the mall to walk around and people watch.  Grocery shopping, iron my clothes for the week.
> 
> *Sounds like a busy weekend Janis.  I also love to make homemade pizza on the weekends.  It seems like such a treat but is actually so low in points because I am very careful about what I put on it.    Enjoy your root beer!*
> 
> Oh My!!!!  with loses like this - Team Donald is sure to win the Weight Loss!!!



As I said, this is the first time that I have done a challenge with 2 teams.  Do we compete with our weight loss?



Rose&Mike said:


> Nope I am not a condescending person.  I just know that I personally struggled with thinking that I was not doing well if I didn't have a huge loss and the last thing I wanted was for someone else to feel bad.



  Rose, I just wanted to give you a big hug.  You totally are not a condescending person.  This is what I sometimes hate about the computer and posting...it is really hard to tell emotions in a typed message.  I will say that your posts have often been what made me feel like I should continue on even when I didn't want to.  You are so encouraging and realistic about this journey we are on and I appreciate it.



buzz5985 said:


> Post on here that you are struggling - no shame in that.  Post any suggestions that you discover and share with us too.



I ALWAYS post my struggles here.  I am more likely to post my struggles, challenges, problems and other things.  It is here where I find answers, encouragement and ideas!  I hope everyone feels this is a great place to feel free to share!  



akhaloha said:


> All day I have been feeling kinda disappointed with myself for only losing 1 pound.  I know that it's still a loss, but I typically lose more the first week of being on track.  (Can you tell I have started and re-started many times before?)



Kristina -   I am going to say YAY for that one pound!    I totally get it though.  I really feel bad when I lose less then 2 pounds and that is something I have to learn to deal with because I have so many weeks where it doesn't happen.  I think it is hard for those of us who have been through this before.  

--------------------------------

YAY for me!  I have kept up with the postings all day!    I am truly sincere when I say that every single person here is now on my list of important people!    It takes all of you for me to find success and I appreciate every word of encouragement, every story that is shared, every struggle that is admitted to and just every post.  It is what helps me find success!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

jenanderson said:


> Here is the issue....I am struggling so bad with my breathing still.  Am I expecting too much too fast?  Is it just a matter of doing other cardio work?  Is it because I just got over pneumonia?  Is it probably just a combination of everything?
> 
> Any advice from my fellow runners?



Im not really sure if I am all that great at running advice but I can remember back to when I first started running and I remember it took me a month or two before I didnt feel like I was going to die breathing wise.  So I bet with being out and then having the lung issue your body will need some time to get trained again.  That being said try to just slow down for a bit when you feel winded instead of pushing yourself to go faster.  Dont worry about time.  I was having an issue with the fact that I worked so hard to get myself up to 11-12 minute miles and now I am more like 13-14.  I remember when I first began running a year and a half ago I was more like 16 min miles.  So it takes time.  Again dont beat yourself up you will get back there.  Try some run/walk intervals until your back into it maybe will help too.  

If it makes you feel better tonight I decided to run 2 laps/walk 2 laps and I felt like I was going to die after 1 lap.  13.4 laps= 1 mile so believe me I had a split second of feeling bad.  Like you got to be kidding me I ran 13.1 miles and now I am dying running twice around this track.  So dont feel bad you will get there.   



jenanderson said:


> YAY for me!  I have kept up with the postings all day!    I am truly sincere when I say that every single person here is now on my list of important people!    It takes all of you for me to find success and I appreciate every word of encouragement, every story that is shared, every struggle that is admitted to and just every post.  It is what helps me find success!



Good job keeping up Jen!  Glad to have you as our coach this week and really glad to be here with everyone too.

**********************************************************
Just got back from the gym.  Ran for 30min and did speed drills after.  There is an indoor track that I run on.  It specifies which way to run on whatever night of the week it is.  For half of my run this darn lady was walking the wrong way and letting her young 4 or 5 year old child run around the wrong way too.  She was really ticking me off because she wouldnt even get out of my way as I was running.  She was just liesurely walking and she even had on her winter jacket.  I mean thats all fine and good but it would have been nice for her to walk in the same direction me and the other 4 people were.  It was so annoying.  Anyway I think the aggrivation made me run faster so maybe I should have just thanked her.

Ok well have a happy and healthy weekend.


----------



## Scraggy

Rose&Mike said:


> It took me 8 months to lose my first 42 pounds--that is the weight I first went to maintain at. So if you divide that by 8 months that's a loss of ~1.25 pounds per week. Some weeks I lost nothing, some a little more. And I remember at the time feeling like I was doing something wrong for not having a bigger loss.



Thank you so much for posting this. I lost 3 pounds this week. When I read your post it reminds me that even though I may only lose little bits at a time, they will add up in the end.  I cannot wait to see how much I've lost in 8 months.

Today I went grocery shopping and picked up all my salad goodies for the weekend, so I hope to stay on my eating plan.


----------



## MissDisney121

Hi Everyone!! My name is Sara and although I joined the group before New Years this is my first post. I have been keeping up with the challenge but I haven't had the chance to get on the board till now.
A little about myself. I am 23 and I live in Iowa. I am a substitute teacher. I have been dieting on and off for much of my life but I really feel like this is the year that it will really stick. I look forward to getting to know the people on this board as we all work towards our goals.
My answer for the QOTD is that I have my workouts planned for the weekend already and I have a challenge on Sunday which is a birthday lunch for my cousin at The Cheesecake Factory. I plan on drinking lots of water and sharing a meal with a family member.


----------



## Rose&Mike

jenanderson said:


> Oh dear....I went out to run, had some dinner and then did a few errands with DD and you all were posting away without me!
> 
> I am now going to relax, have a glass of wine (I had to budget for this splurge tonight) and do some posting here.  Before I reply to all the posts, I thought I would do some personal posting first!
> 
> I did get out for my run and am looking for some insight from my other running friends....DH and I ran all the time this summer and I was loving my 20 mile runs (yes....I know this is crazy but it was true).  When school started, my workouts were a little off and for some reason my long runs were causing pain in my knee, hip and shins.  I tried to be careful and made it to the marathon in October.  We did run the first 13 miles in record time for us (2:05) and then the pain kicked in.  DH and I ran/walked the last 13 miles and when I crossed the finish line everything hurt and I knew I had done something wrong.  Instead of dealing with the injury, taking care of things and getting back out on the road....I basically quit running.  DH and I did not run until mid-December.  Just as we were starting, I got bronchial pneumonia and quit again.  The last week of December I finally felt better and we started up again.  We have been running 3-5 miles (5-6 days a week) since that point (it has been 2 1/2 weeks now).
> 
> Here is the issue....I am struggling so bad with my breathing still.  Am I expecting too much too fast?  Is it just a matter of doing other cardio work?  Is it because I just got over pneumonia?  Is it probably just a combination of everything?
> 
> Tonight when we went out to run, I made it 1.5 miles before I had to walk a few moments (it was all a gradual downhill and we were running at a 9:45 pace).  I then ran (gradual uphill home) 1 mile and had to stop as we reached the top of one of the hills (just for a moment or two) and then ran the last bit home.  It was a horrible struggle.  I know it is going to take time but it just seems like I should be able to run longer and faster.
> 
> Any advice from my fellow runners?



Ok, so two things come to mind. One, how much time did you take off before you started up again? 3-5 miles, 5-6 days might not sound like a lot if you think of what you did before, but if you think about where you are in your training and how long you took off it might be a little more than your body is ready for right now even if your brain really, really wants to do it.

Second, do not underestimate lingering effects from the pneumonia. Are you coughing/wheezing or just winded? Is it fatigue like exhaustion or fatigue like I am undertrained? I had a lung infection that lingered for an entire winter when Tom was in elementary school and ever since then I have had to cover my face when exercising in temps below ~35 or I wheeze/cough for hours afterwards. And Tom is 20 now. I probably could get an inhaler, but covering my face does the trick, so I stick with that.

If you think it's a wheezing thing it might be worth talking to your doctor. You might even need an inhaler to get through the winter. My doctor told me you can develop an "allergy" to cold air. And a sign of wheezing is coughing, you don't have to actually here the wheeze.  I think it's pretty warm up there right now, but if it isn't it might even be worth wearing something over your mouth/nose to warm the air/make it less dry. 

If it's a fatigue thing, then I think you might need to look at either cutting back your miles for a week or so/ cutting back your days for a week or so/ or running some intervals for a week or so. Any one of those might do the trick.

It is incredibly frustrating when our brains want to do something and our bodies aren't cooperating. (Yes, I am also talking about my silly foot right now!) But hang in there. This is an obstacle that I think you should be able to overcome. Of course, I am not a doctor, nor do I play one on tv.


----------



## amykathleen2005

Biggest challenge at the moment is that my beloved dog Molly is very sick. She is currently undergoing blood transfusions for anemia. It just came on so fast, she was fine at Christmas and New Year's Day and now she is not well at all.

When I get stressed and upset I eat crap to make me feel better. Part of the reason I gained weight in the first place when my dad was ill and died when I started college. 

Not a good way to start the year.


----------



## Rose&Mike

amykathleen2005 said:


> Biggest challenge at the moment is that my beloved dog Molly is very sick. She is currently undergoing blood transfusions for anemia. It just came on so fast, she was fine at Christmas and New Year's Day and now she is not well at all.
> 
> When I get stressed and upset I eat crap to make me feel better. Part of the reason I gained weight in the first place when my dad was ill and died when I started college.
> 
> Not a good way to start the year.


I'm sorry about your dog Amy. I hope she is feeling better soon.

Welcome *Sara*! Enjoy the Cheesecake Factory! Do they still have the small portions--is that what they are called? We used to go there before I went g-f and I would usually get two of those and call it dinner. Whatever you have, have a great time!

*Lindsay*--that would have driven me crazy too--the person going the wrong way! I like it when people follow the rules! Could she have not known or is it clearly posted? You hate to say something though, cause sometimes people aren't very friendly! Oh, never mind, I saw that you said it specifies which way to go! She was just not following directions!


----------



## Mary•Poppins

*Friday's QOTD:  What plans do you have in place to be sure you have a successful weekend?*

Weekends are hard for me. As long as I am planned and busy .. I don't think about eating ... but, when I have time on my hands, I tend to graze.  I have cleaned out the house of all unhealthy foods so I am safe on that end.  However, I am really going to try to watch my self.  I am so proud of my weight loss this week.



Rose&Mike said:


> Nope I am not a condescending person.  I just know that I personally struggled with thinking that I was not doing well if I didn't have a huge loss and the last thing I wanted was for someone else to feel bad.



Thank you Rose!  I found your post inspirational!  I lost a lot this week ... however, I know this is not typical for me.  Next week, I might be happy with a sliver of weight loss!


----------



## akhaloha

jenanderson said:


> *Friday's QOTD:  What plans do you have in place to be sure you have a successful weekend?*



This weekend I will be planning my meals for next week so that I don't end up grabbing something "easy".  I'm going to research some new meals to try out.    

I will also add a little extra time to my workout each day.  I'm hoping this helps me start the week off right!


----------



## buzz5985

amykathleen2005 said:


> Biggest challenge at the moment is that my beloved dog Molly is very sick. She is currently undergoing blood transfusions for anemia. It just came on so fast, she was fine at Christmas and New Year's Day and now she is not well at all.
> 
> When I get stressed and upset I eat crap to make me feel better. Part of the reason I gained weight in the first place when my dad was ill and died when I started college.
> 
> Not a good way to start the year.



  Hope things look up for your furbaby!!! 



MissDisney121 said:


> Hi Everyone!! My name is Sara and although I joined the group before New Years this is my first post. I have been keeping up with the challenge but I haven't had the chance to get on the board till now.
> A little about myself. I am 23 and I live in Iowa. I am a substitute teacher. I have been dieting on and off for much of my life but I really feel like this is the year that it will really stick. I look forward to getting to know the people on this board as we all work towards our goals.
> My answer for the QOTD is that I have my workouts planned for the weekend already and I have a challenge on Sunday which is a birthday lunch for my cousin at The Cheesecake Factory. I plan on drinking lots of water and sharing a meal with a family member.



Welcome!!!



akhaloha said:


> This weekend I will be planning my meals for next week so that I don't end up grabbing something "easy".  I'm going to research some new meals to try out.
> 
> I will also add a little extra time to my workout each day.  I'm hoping this helps me start the week off right!



Sounds like you have a plan.

*******************************

I found this on Dottie's site.

Only One Pound

Hello, do you know me? If you don't you should. I'm a pound of fat, and I'm the happiest pound of fat that you would ever want to meet. Want to know why? It's because no one ever wants to lose me; I'm Only One Pound, just a pound. Everyone wants to lose three pounds, five pounds or fifteen pounds, but never only one, so I just stick around and happily keep you fat. Then I add to myself ever so slyly so that you never seem to notice it, that is until I've grown to ten, twenty or even more pounds in weight. Yes, it's fun being Only One Pound of fat, left to do as I please. So, when you weigh in, keep right on saying "Oh, I only lost one pound." ( as if that were such a terrible thing!) For you see, if you do this you'll encourage others to keep me around because they will think I'm not worth losing. And I love being around you - your arms, your legs, your chin, your hips and every part of you. Happy Days!! After all, I'm Only One Pound of fat!!! 

Janis


----------



## akhaloha

buzz5985 said:


> I found this on Dottie's site.
> 
> Only One Pound
> 
> Hello, do you know me? If you don't you should. I'm a pound of fat, and I'm the happiest pound of fat that you would ever want to meet. Want to know why? It's because no one ever wants to lose me; I'm Only One Pound, just a pound. Everyone wants to lose three pounds, five pounds or fifteen pounds, but never only one, so I just stick around and happily keep you fat. Then I add to myself ever so slyly so that you never seem to notice it, that is until I've grown to ten, twenty or even more pounds in weight. Yes, it's fun being Only One Pound of fat, left to do as I please. So, when you weigh in, keep right on saying "Oh, I only lost one pound." ( as if that were such a terrible thing!) For you see, if you do this you'll encourage others to keep me around because they will think I'm not worth losing. And I love being around you - your arms, your legs, your chin, your hips and every part of you. Happy Days!! After all, I'm Only One Pound of fat!!!
> 
> Janis



Love this!!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

6Smiles said:


> What do you do to keep from getting discouraged when you seem to have reached a plateau?  I realize I lost this week, but I was thinking this is usually what causes me to quit trying.  I want to try and put an action plan in place for when these weeks occur to avoid the all or nothing frame of mind.
> 
> Any ideas?
> Hi I dont have any great ideas but I think the fact that you are planning ahead for this obstacle to your weight-loss means you're more likely to suceed this time around
> Kris





clhcpaca said:


> I've gotten behind in reading this thread.  I joined Weight Watchers on Tuesday night; I purchased the monthly pass.  So, there is another meeting (different leader) on Saturday morning, so I am going to that.  I also want to go online and see what their program there is and how it works.
> 
> I plan to make menus this weekend and go shopping for what I need.   Also, I need to drink more water:  my goal is 32 oz daily (now it's just diet soda!!)  And, I really want to try out the Weight Watchers Program seriously.  I am good at sabotaging myself and then feeling very guilty about my actions or lack thereof.
> 
> I need to get into action.  I have not done very well this week; I seem to be having a negative reaction to the idea of trying to lose weight.  Maybe, that is the problem, I have tried so many times and have not been successful.
> Great plans for sucess. You can do it
> Cindy





			
				buzz5985;43655153I found this on Dottie's site.

Only One Pound

Hello said:
			
		

> Love this!! [/COLOR]
> Janis



Rose thanks so much for the words of encouragement. I lost 3 lbs this week but know that many, many times in the past I have struggled to lose even .5lb while doing all the "right" things! Sometimes its hard to remember that the weight didnt jump on a stone (14ls) at a time but crept on in lbs
R


----------



## donac

Good Saturday morning everyone.  

Friday's QOTD: What plans do you have in place to be sure you have a successful weekend?

This came on the board after I left for work and I don't DIS during school (I don't want any problems and other people have had problems)

I am working on my plan this morning.  I have to clean out the frig this morning.  I haven't been able to clean it out since we lost 2 garbage days due to Monday holidays.  we can't put out too much or we will be fined.  We could also be fined if the bags are too heavy.

I am planning to get some exercise in today and go grocery shopping  tomorrow to fill up the frig with healthy foods.

I have nothing else planned for today.  Ds is going to be painting his gf's bathroom.  Her parents are paying him to paint the inside of the house that they are planning on selling.


Off to get some breakfast. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## jillbur

jenanderson said:


> Any advice from my fellow runners?



I'm no expert, but maybe you started back with too much? 3-5 miles 5-6 days a week seems like a lot. Plus, I have heard it can take months to truely get over pneumonia, so your body is probably still healing. If you want to continue the 3-5 mile runs, I would try slowing down the pace a bit and see how you do. If this keeps up, you may want to follow up with your doctor to see if you should be doing anything different because of the pneumonia. I'm sure you'll be back to your old self again ang loving those 20 mile runs 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Well, I never made it back on here yesterday. After school, I took the dog for a 1.5 mile walk which actually winded me with this darn cold! But I tried to keep a good pace and she was so happy. I walked to pick my kids up from school which was another 0.5 miles. Then I went grocery shopping. I picked up lots of healthy items for lunches, dinners, and snacks. 

I had all intentions of doing the P90X ab ripper workout just as something extra to do, but I was falling alseep at 7:30! When my boys went to bed at 8:30, so did Jill. I actually slept okay last night and woke up at 6:30 this morning. I did toss and turn a bunch and woke up to blow my nose, but I could breathe better. 

DH just got home from work and asked how I was feeling. I said, "ok" and he said, "you don't sound ok." Well, I am determined to get to yoga at 9 am and then try some more of the P90X workouts. I'm not truely following the program, I'm just trying it out to see if it's worth my money.

So, I am off to get a shower before yoga and get my boys some breakfast. Why, on days they don't have school, do they get up at 6:55 am?????

I'll be back in a bit. 

BTW-I was down 0.6 pounds and so excited. Keep up the good work. Gooooooooooooooo Team Donald!!


Jill


----------



## mikamah

buzz5985 said:


> I found this on Dottie's site.
> 
> Only One Pound
> 
> Hello, do you know me? If you don't you should. I'm a pound of fat, and I'm the happiest pound of fat that you would ever want to meet. Want to know why? It's because no one ever wants to lose me; I'm Only One Pound, just a pound. Everyone wants to lose three pounds, five pounds or fifteen pounds, but never only one, so I just stick around and happily keep you fat. Then I add to myself ever so slyly so that you never seem to notice it, that is until I've grown to ten, twenty or even more pounds in weight. Yes, it's fun being Only One Pound of fat, left to do as I please. So, when you weigh in, keep right on saying "Oh, I only lost one pound." ( as if that were such a terrible thing!) For you see, if you do this you'll encourage others to keep me around because they will think I'm not worth losing. And I love being around you - your arms, your legs, your chin, your hips and every part of you. Happy Days!! After all, I'm Only One Pound of fat!!!
> 
> Janis


This is awesome.  Thanks Janis!! 

 I lost one pound this week, and am very happy with that.  I know my eating could have been much better, and maybe it would have been more, but this is reality, and any loss, no matter how small deserves to be celebrated.  I agree, all of us here should be celebrating the fact that we are here at all, making healthy changes, and realize we will all have our ups and downs, and we are here to cheer each other on through the postive days and support each other when we have bad days, and if we all stick through this challenge til the end, putting our health at the top of our priority lists, we are doing ourselves and our families good.  

I need another vacation to keep up with everyone here properly.  It's awesome to see such an active challenge, and I know it does usually quiet down, so I can keep up, but I'd love to see everyone stick around and never give up!!  

We are off to walk the dog, then start doggie training classes at 10, and I hope to be back later.  

Have a fabulous weekend everyone!!


----------



## jenanderson

*Good Morning Team Donald!*

I see we have a bunch of early risers on this team that I had better get posting my QOTD earlier!  

I know that when I am training and working out, if I really want to push past a difficult point I turn to music.  Last night I was trying to find ideas for a new playlist on my iPod because I am bored of the one I have been using.  I came across this information:

_Studies have shown that listening to music during exercise can improve results, both in terms of being a motivator and as a distraction from negatives like fatigue and boredom.

“People exercise longer and more vigorously to music!”

Working with a trainer who pushes you is ideal, but when exercising without a partner music can do that too.

Consider creating an exercises playlist on your iPod or MP3 player especially for your program.

Make a playlist filled with music that you reserve listening to and look forward to hearing when you workout next._

*Saturday's QOTD: Do you have a playlist of music that you use to help motivate you?  If you do, share some of your favorite songs to work out to.*


----------



## jenanderson

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Dont worry about time.  I was having an issue with the fact that I worked so hard to get myself up to 11-12 minute miles and now I am more like 13-14.  I remember when I first began running a year and a half ago I was more like 16 min miles.  So it takes time.  Again dont beat yourself up you will get back there.  Try some run/walk intervals until your back into it maybe will help too.
> 
> If it makes you feel better tonight I decided to run 2 laps/walk 2 laps and I felt like I was going to die after 1 lap.  13.4 laps= 1 mile so believe me I had a split second of feeling bad.  Like you got to be kidding me I ran 13.1 miles and now I am dying running twice around this track.  So dont feel bad you will get there.



Thanks for the advice and sharing Lindsay.  I think I know deep down that it is just going to take some time but for some reason my brain can't really register that I am just get so frustrated that I am not doing more.  I also think it does not help that I run with DH who is ready to run faster and longer.  I try to explain to him to go ahead without me right now but he won't and so I push myself to keep up with him.  

Sounds like you had a bit of the challenge at the track tonight with your workout and with the lady who won't go the right way!    Our club is filled with all kinds of new people and it is frustrating at times because they don't know the ropes yet.  Good for you to keep on going and get such a great workout done!  



Scraggy said:


> I cannot wait to see how much I've lost in 8 months.
> 
> Today I went grocery shopping and picked up all my salad goodies for the weekend, so I hope to stay on my eating plan.



Great job picking up all your salad items for the weekend!  If you keep on your eating plan, I am sure you will have lost a lot in 8 months!  



MissDisney121 said:


> Hi Everyone!! My name is Sara and although I joined the group before New Years this is my first post. I have been keeping up with the challenge but I haven't had the chance to get on the board till now.
> A little about myself. I am 23 and I live in Iowa. I am a substitute teacher. I have been dieting on and off for much of my life but I really feel like this is the year that it will really stick. I look forward to getting to know the people on this board as we all work towards our goals.
> My answer for the QOTD is that I have my workouts planned for the weekend already and I have a challenge on Sunday which is a birthday lunch for my cousin at The Cheesecake Factory. I plan on drinking lots of water and sharing a meal with a family member.



Hi Sara!    Glad to see you have your workouts all planned.  What sort of activities do you do?  The Cheesecake Factory can be a bit of a challenge but if you look online, you can find the nutritional values of most their food and prepare for what you are going to get.  Sharing a meal sounds like a great idea!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Ok, so two things come to mind. One, how much time did you take off before you started up again? 3-5 miles, 5-6 days might not sound like a lot if you think of what you did before, but if you think about where you are in your training and how long you took off it might be a little more than your body is ready for right now even if your brain really, really wants to do it.
> 
> Second, do not underestimate lingering effects from the pneumonia. Are you coughing/wheezing or just winded? Is it fatigue like exhaustion or fatigue like I am undertrained? I had a lung infection that lingered for an entire winter when Tom was in elementary school and ever since then I have had to cover my face when exercising in temps below ~35 or I wheeze/cough for hours afterwards. And Tom is 20 now. I probably could get an inhaler, but covering my face does the trick, so I stick with that.
> 
> If you think it's a wheezing thing it might be worth talking to your doctor. You might even need an inhaler to get through the winter. My doctor told me you can develop an "allergy" to cold air. And a sign of wheezing is coughing, you don't have to actually here the wheeze.  I think it's pretty warm up there right now, but if it isn't it might even be worth wearing something over your mouth/nose to warm the air/make it less dry.
> 
> If it's a fatigue thing, then I think you might need to look at either cutting back your miles for a week or so/ cutting back your days for a week or so/ or running some intervals for a week or so. Any one of those might do the trick.
> 
> It is incredibly frustrating when our brains want to do something and our bodies aren't cooperating. (Yes, I am also talking about my silly foot right now!) But hang in there. This is an obstacle that I think you should be able to overcome. Of course, I am not a doctor, nor do I play one on tv.



Thanks Rose!  This is why I love to post these sort of things here...you guys are always the voice of reason.  My doctor did give me an inhaler.  I am not using it and probably should be (didn't even think about it).  We took 2 months off of running.  I feel like 2 months should not matter when I had been running for 2 years.  Guess it matters.  It is really not a fatigue thing...it is just that I get so winded and am breathing so hard.  I am just frustrated that I can't just go out and run 20 miles again but you guys are right....this is going to just take time.  I know that but my brain keeps forgetting it.  



amykathleen2005 said:


> Biggest challenge at the moment is that my beloved dog Molly is very sick. She is currently undergoing blood transfusions for anemia. It just came on so fast, she was fine at Christmas and New Year's Day and now she is not well at all.
> 
> When I get stressed and upset I eat crap to make me feel better. Part of the reason I gained weight in the first place when my dad was ill and died when I started college.
> 
> Not a good way to start the year.



Amy - I hope your dog gets better soon.  It is very stressful when our beloved animals are not doing well.  I am also a stress eater...try to find a way to relax each day and if buy a lot of baby carrots if you eat them...the crunch always helped me feel better!



			
				MaryPoppins;43654892 said:
			
		

> *Friday's QOTD:  What plans do you have in place to be sure you have a successful weekend?*
> 
> Weekends are hard for me. As long as I am planned and busy .. I don't think about eating ... but, when I have time on my hands, I tend to graze.  I have cleaned out the house of all unhealthy foods so I am safe on that end.  However, I am really going to try to watch my self.  I am so proud of my weight loss this week.



You should be proud of yourself!  Keep it up and keep active this weekend!



akhaloha said:


> This weekend I will be planning my meals for next week so that I don't end up grabbing something "easy".  I'm going to research some new meals to try out.
> 
> I will also add a little extra time to my workout each day.  I'm hoping this helps me start the week off right!



YAY for more time working out!  



buzz5985 said:


> ]I found this on Dottie's site.
> 
> Only One Pound
> 
> Hello, do you know me? If you don't you should. I'm a pound of fat, and I'm the happiest pound of fat that you would ever want to meet. Want to know why? It's because no one ever wants to lose me; I'm Only One Pound, just a pound. Everyone wants to lose three pounds, five pounds or fifteen pounds, but never only one, so I just stick around and happily keep you fat. Then I add to myself ever so slyly so that you never seem to notice it, that is until I've grown to ten, twenty or even more pounds in weight. Yes, it's fun being Only One Pound of fat, left to do as I please. So, when you weigh in, keep right on saying "Oh, I only lost one pound." ( as if that were such a terrible thing!) For you see, if you do this you'll encourage others to keep me around because they will think I'm not worth losing. And I love being around you - your arms, your legs, your chin, your hips and every part of you. Happy Days!! After all, I'm Only One Pound of fat!!!
> 
> Janis



Thanks for sharing Janis!  That was a great thing to share!

-------------------------------------

Time to get to the gym!  I will be back on in a bit to respond more and share some of my favorite workout music!  

Happy and Healthy Saturday Everyone!
Jen


----------



## pjlla

Hey friends!  No time to read and reply this morning, but I at least wanted to say hi!  I had a good weigh-in yesterday and was pleased to see so many holiday pounds kicked to the curb!  I am hoping and praying that you all had similar (or better) news with the scale yesterday!  

Yesterday was a looooooong day of sitting.  DD had her civics class competition at the Legislative building in Concord, NH yesterday. It was an all-day event. Sadly, they did not win, so no trip to Washington in April.  

Then the evening was a quick grocery stop and some more waiting for DD at swim practice.  We didn't really think she would make it, so we threw the bag in the car as an afterthought.  I didn't even bother to bring my workout clothes.  Then I was wishing I had.  Oh well.  I walked outside several blocks to find some lunch (rather than move the car) in the afternoon and then killed an hour walking around a museum, so at least I got a bit of movement in!!

Today is DS's basketball game at 10:30 and DD's swim meet at noon.  It slated to last 10 hours!!    I work the timing system/computer, so I can't just leave, but it is a distance meet and I will have some long breaks during the 500 yard and 1 mile swim heats.  So I will at least be able to get up and walk around!

Off to make breakfast for the family.  See you tomorrow.................P


----------



## VirataMama4

Good Morning Team!

For the QOTD, I don't have a playlist yet, but it is on the list of "To Do's" for this weekend.  So I will update with more songs once I actually have it done. And will use that as my motivator to actually finally get it done, since I've had the ipod since June.   I know the 1 song I really want on there is "When Will My Life Begin" from the Tangled soundtrack. It always makes me so happy and I truely can't wait for my life "after being fat" begins! 

On a side note, my DS4 woke up this morning talking about some "orange bowl that changes food" and he needed to find it. I have no idea what he's talking about, but he goes to the kitchen gets his step stool and starts trying to search the cupboards for it...  He comes out all upset cuz he can't reach all of them so I take him in there and let him stand on the counter to look in each and EVERY cupboard.  All the while I'm asking him if he's sure we have it, because I don't think we do and finally he tells me "I saw it in my dreams and its REAL!"    So I explained to him that not everything in our dreams is real, and we don't have an "orange bowl that changes food," but if he sees it at the store to let me know and we'll look at getting it.


----------



## MoonFaerie

This thread is overwhelming! And I haven't even started classes back yet, just the kids are back in school. 

I'm almost completely off caffeine, which means no more soda. Instead of going cold turkey and having a week of migraines, I've spent about 1.5 weeks cutting back. Prior to cutting back, I was drinking 12 oz a day. First I cut back to 9 oz a day for 4 days. I'd planned on 3 days, but on day 4 it snowed so I was already starting with a headache. The only other day I had a slight headache was day 1, but it wasn't bad enough to take advil. Then 3 days at 6 oz. Today was my first day of 3 at 3 oz. Hopefully after that I'll be able to stop without a headache.



jenanderson said:


> *Saturday's QOTD: Do you have a playlist of music that you use to help motivate you?  If you do, share some of your favorite songs to work out to.*



I actually just use Pandora on my phone if I'm out or on the Roku if I'm home. I almost always listen to the 80s pop channel or the Glee channel. Among my fitness related purchases this year will be the premium upgrade to get rid of the ads, but they're really not that frequent or annoying.


----------



## klmrph

I don't have a play list either, but will work on adding some songs to my phone to play while I am doing my C25K program.  The one night DD5 and I exercised the other night we just turned on the Direct TV music stations and danced to whatever came on.


----------



## donaldandpirates

buzz5985 said:


> I found this on Dottie's site.
> 
> Only One Pound
> 
> Hello, do you know me? If you don't you should. I'm a pound of fat, and I'm the happiest pound of fat that you would ever want to meet. Want to know why? It's because no one ever wants to lose me; I'm Only One Pound, just a pound. Everyone wants to lose three pounds, five pounds or fifteen pounds, but never only one, so I just stick around and happily keep you fat. Then I add to myself ever so slyly so that you never seem to notice it, that is until I've grown to ten, twenty or even more pounds in weight. Yes, it's fun being Only One Pound of fat, left to do as I please. So, when you weigh in, keep right on saying "Oh, I only lost one pound." ( as if that were such a terrible thing!) For you see, if you do this you'll encourage others to keep me around because they will think I'm not worth losing. And I love being around you - your arms, your legs, your chin, your hips and every part of you. Happy Days!! After all, I'm Only One Pound of fat!!!
> 
> Janis



I may have to print that out and put it on my fridge.  This is really good!



amykathleen2005 said:


> Biggest challenge at the moment is that my beloved dog Molly is very sick. She is currently undergoing blood transfusions for anemia. It just came on so fast, she was fine at Christmas and New Year's Day and now she is not well at all.



I'm so sorry to hear about your dog!    I hope she feels better soon.



jenanderson said:


> *Saturday's QOTD: Do you have a playlist of music that you use to help motivate you?  If you do, share some of your favorite songs to work out to.*



*(I'm Gonna Be) 500 miles* ALWAYS gets me motivated and moving!!!
I also listen to Shania Twain.  I only like country music when I'm excersing, though (and even then I'm picky about the artist).


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

jenanderson said:


> *
> Saturday's QOTD: Do you have a playlist of music that you use to help motivate you?  If you do, share some of your favorite songs to work out to.*


*

Good Morning!  I love to workout to any upbeat songs.  A few of my favorites are Single Ladies by Beyonce and California Girls by Katy Perry.  I used to go to Zumba classes and we would dance to So What by Pink, that's fun!  Also in Zumba I learned who Pitbull was!  His music always gets me going too.  The only problem is that I tend to want to stop and dance!    hahaha!!  I'm actually a country music gal, but I love dancey pop music to work out too.  I look forward to other suggestions *


----------



## VirataMama4

GoofyPredsFan said:


> Good Morning!  I love to workout to any upbeat songs.  A few of my favorites are Single Ladies by Beyonce and California Girls by Katy Perry.  I used to go to Zumba classes and we would dance to So What by Pink, that's fun!  Also in Zumba I learned who Pitbull was!  His music always gets me going too.  The only problem is that I tend to want to stop and dance!    hahaha!!  I'm actually a country music gal, but I love dancey pop music to work out too.  I look forward to other suggestions



 Pitbull always make me want to dance...  Only problem is that I can't dance to save my life.   And thank you for giving me a few more songs for my workout playlist!  


********************************************************

I just did 20 min on the treadmill doing a 2 min walk/ 1 min run.  I am going to look up some healthy recipes today and hopefully add them to our dinner menu in the next couple of weeks.  My kids are real stick in the muds when it come to anything healthy or new.  And DH works 7-7 for a week starting Wed. so adding new recipes next week really won't work since it will just be the kids and me for dinner.  I do think I may see if I can size some of the recipes down, just for me.


----------



## cjdj4

Good Morning fellow Donalds



Rose&Mike said:


> Nope I am not a condescending person.  I just know that I personally struggled with thinking that I was not doing well if I didn't have a huge loss and the last thing I wanted was for someone else to feel bad.



I appreciate your post because I have had times in the past on WW when I only lost .2 It can be frustrating. We all learn from each other's experiences so please continue to share your words of encouragement. 




VirataMama4 said:


> On a side note, my DS4 woke up this morning talking about some "orange bowl that changes food" and he needed to find it. I have no idea what he's talking about, but he goes to the kitchen gets his step stool and starts trying to search the cupboards for it...  He comes out all upset cuz he can't reach all of them so I take him in there and let him stand on the counter to look in each and EVERY cupboard.  All the while I'm asking him if he's sure we have it, because I don't think we do and finally he tells me "I saw it in my dreams and its REAL!"    So I explained to him that not everything in our dreams is real, and we don't have an "orange bowl that changes food," but if he sees it at the store to let me know and we'll look at getting it.



HOW CUTE!If you find one of those bowls, let me know. I would like something to turn an apple into chocolate cake while keeping the calories of the apple




jenanderson said:


> *Saturday's QOTD: Do you have a playlist of music that you use to help motivate you?  If you do, share some of your favorite songs to work out to.*



Great Question!

U2 - _It's a Beautiful Day_ is the song I always start my running off with and the whole album (All That You Can't Leave Behind) is excellent running music. I like The Killers _Hot Fuss_ album because most of it is upbeat. I have some Ramones, Smiths, White Stripes, Weezer and Violent Femmes songs on my running playlist.


----------



## LuvBaloo

Jumping in to say I did my weigh in today and am happy it is the same as before Christmas.    I didn't join in time for last week's starting weight, so this is the first time I've stepped on a scale since November.

Unfortunately the weigh in may have been helped by the nasty flu bug which hit my house on Wed night.  My 10 yo DD started her puking marathon at 6pm, my 6yoDD joined in at 11pm and I started at 3am, which meant a really crappy time for the whole house.  Luckily DH didn't get it, and we are all over it now.

Going to try a "belly fit" class today.
Have a busy weekend, with both girls indoor soccer, 2 birthday parties and taking down the Christmas decorations.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

I dont have a playlist as yet but I am starting to make one for use at the gym
I was thinking of some Rocky music-"eye of the tiger type thing" but at the minute maybe Gloria Gaynor "I will survive!" would be more appropriate


----------



## jillbur

jenanderson said:


> *
> 
> Saturday's QOTD: Do you have a playlist of music that you use to help motivate you?  If you do, share some of your favorite songs to work out to.*


*


I love listening to music while running. If I don't, it seems like I can't run or get bored. I like all types of music (except hard core rap) and here is some of my playlist:


Bad Medicine~Bon Jovi
Blg Pimpin'~Jay-Z
Ex-Girlfriend~No Doubt
It Takes Two~Rob Bass
My, Oh My~The Wreckers
Real Good Man~Tim McGraw
Bad Romance~Lady Gaga
The Edge of Glory~Lady Gaga
You and I~Lady Gaga
I Wanna Go~Britney Spears
Womanizer~Britney Spears
Moves Like Jagger~Maroon 5
Sexyback~Justine Timberlake
Smooth Criminal~Michael Jackson
Billie Jean~Michael Jackson
Intergalctic~Beastie Boys
So What'cha Want~Beastie Boys
Run the World (Girls)~Beyonce
Livin' la Vida Loca~Ricky Martin

Those are my favorites and get my feet moving faster!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I went to yoga this morning and am starting to feel a little better. I made meatballs with ground turkey and they are in the slow cooker in some sauce (store bought). I am making whole wheat spaghetti for dinner along with the meatballs. I hope DH doesn't notice it's not beef and rebel lol. I am also making breadsticks for DH and the kids. I am going to try really hard to only have 1 breadstick. I'm a sucker for fresh, warm bread. (And chocolate). 

Apparently I slacked off on laundry this week, so I will be enjoying my Saturday catching up. Hopefully, I can take the dog for a long walk, too.

I'm glad to see lots of members of Team Donald doing so well this week! Congrats to everyone for all your hard work this week. Keep it up!

Jill*


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

Hello Team Donald!!

My name is Karen and I am from New Jersey!  This is my third BL challenge (I took a hiatus last summer/fall and have returned!!) and I have really missed you guys!!  So hello to my new and old friends 

To give you all some background...I have struggled with my weight all my life and about seven months ago was diagnosed with a gluten intolerance.  I have been gluten free (GF) for about 6 months.  I'm excited to also begin weight watchers (for the third time) at the end of the month.  I know with your support I will make my GOAL....I want to make my goal weight by the time I turn 40 (1 1/2 years from now.)

So, I look forward to learning more about all of you and thank you in advance for all of your support on my journey to being healthy! 

Happy Weekend!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Had a minor panic today as I took my son to a party and while I kept track of what I ate (not much) I was worried that it would add up to too much to allow me a decent dinner tonight
Thankfully it wasnt as bad calorie-wise as I thought
Have to say I kept thinking of you guys and asking myself what you'd do and it really helped discourage me from tucking into all the sweets and cakes
So thanks everyone


----------



## Rose&Mike

buzz5985 said:


> Only One Pound
> 
> Hello, do you know me? If you don't you should. I'm a pound of fat, and I'm the happiest pound of fat that you would ever want to meet. Want to know why? It's because no one ever wants to lose me; I'm Only One Pound, just a pound. Everyone wants to lose three pounds, five pounds or fifteen pounds, but never only one, so I just stick around and happily keep you fat. Then I add to myself ever so slyly so that you never seem to notice it, that is until I've grown to ten, twenty or even more pounds in weight. Yes, it's fun being Only One Pound of fat, left to do as I please. So, when you weigh in, keep right on saying "Oh, I only lost one pound." ( as if that were such a terrible thing!) For you see, if you do this you'll encourage others to keep me around because they will think I'm not worth losing. And I love being around you - your arms, your legs, your chin, your hips and every part of you. Happy Days!! After all, I'm Only One Pound of fat!!!
> 
> Janis


This is excellent! Thanks for sharing!




mikamah said:


> We are off to walk the dog, then start doggie training classes at 10, and I hope to be back later.
> 
> Have a fabulous weekend everyone!!


I hope the doggie training class goes well!



jenanderson said:


> Thanks Rose!  This is why I love to post these sort of things here...you guys are always the voice of reason.  My doctor did give me an inhaler.  I am not using it and probably should be (didn't even think about it).  We took 2 months off of running.  I feel like 2 months should not matter when I had been running for 2 years.  Guess it matters.  It is really not a fatigue thing...it is just that I get so winded and am breathing so hard.  I am just frustrated that I can't just go out and run 20 miles again but you guys are right....this is going to just take time.  I know that but my brain keeps forgetting it.
> 
> 
> Jen


So my only question would be did they say it was safe to exercise when using the inhaler? I would assume yes since a lot of times that is what inhalers are prescribed for, but I get a little paranoid about stuff like this sometimes. I hope it helps! I actually covered my face for the first couple of miles this morning when we ran cause the temps were right around 40. 



pjlla said:


> Today is DS's basketball game at 10:30 and DD's swim meet at noon.  It slated to last 10 hours!!    I work the timing system/computer, so I can't just leave, but it is a distance meet and I will have some long breaks during the 500 yard and 1 mile swim heats.  So I will at least be able to get up and walk around!
> 
> Off to make breakfast for the family.  See you tomorrow.................P


This makes me sooooo glad my child was not a swimmer! I hope you have a good day! Do you sweat off pounds being by the pool all day?



VirataMama4 said:


> On a side note, my DS4 woke up this morning talking about some "orange bowl that changes food" and he needed to find it. I have no idea what he's talking about, but he goes to the kitchen gets his step stool and starts trying to search the cupboards for it...  He comes out all upset cuz he can't reach all of them so I take him in there and let him stand on the counter to look in each and EVERY cupboard.  All the while I'm asking him if he's sure we have it, because I don't think we do and finally he tells me "I saw it in my dreams and its REAL!"    So I explained to him that not everything in our dreams is real, and we don't have an "orange bowl that changes food," but if he sees it at the store to let me know and we'll look at getting it.


That is such a cute story!



cjdj4 said:


> U2 - _It's a Beautiful Day_ is the song I always start my running off with and the whole album (All That You Can't Leave Behind) is excellent running music. I like The Killers _Hot Fuss_ album because most of it is upbeat. I have some Ramones, Smiths, White Stripes, Weezer and Violent Femmes songs on my running playlist.


I think we like a lot of the same music.

On my play list I also have:
Black Keys
Rise Against
Cage the Elephant
Beastie Boys
EverClear (though they can be kind of a downer)
Foster the People
Florence and the Machine
Mumford & Sons
Nirvana, etc.

You get the picture.



LuvBaloo said:


> Unfortunately the weigh in may have been helped by the nasty flu bug which hit my house on Wed night.  My 10 yo DD started her puking marathon at 6pm, my 6yoDD joined in at 11pm and I started at 3am, which meant a really crappy time for the whole house.  Luckily DH didn't get it, and we are all over it now.
> 
> Going to try a "belly fit" class today.
> Have a busy weekend, with both girls indoor soccer, 2 birthday parties and taking down the Christmas decorations.


Uggh, I so don't like stomach viruses. I had one in November and it was the PITS! I'm glad everyone is getting back to normal.



jillbur said:


> I went to yoga this morning and am starting to feel a little better. I made meatballs with ground turkey and they are in the slow cooker in some sauce (store bought). I am making whole wheat spaghetti for dinner along with the meatballs. I hope DH doesn't notice it's not beef and rebel lol. I am also making breadsticks for DH and the kids. I am going to try really hard to only have 1 breadstick. I'm a sucker for fresh, warm bread. (And chocolate).
> 
> Jill


Glad you are feeling better!

****
We ran 4 miles this morning and walked another 1.3. And I did my rehab exercises for my ankle and I'm currently icing my foot. It did ok, not sore while running, but a little sore now. I am so burned out on being injured, but I am still hopeful that things are on the upswing and that I am going to be healthy for a little while.

Have a great Saturday!


----------



## #1hoosierfan

Trying this again.... I posted earlier and lost the whole darn thing! 

Last night I went out with dh to dinner and let's just say it involved chicken wings, french fries and beer......    I probably only went about 400 calories over for the day, and I had more than that "banked" for the week.  I stepped on the scale this morning, and I was actually DOWN another 6/10 of a pound from yesterday morning. I think I may not eating enough calories during the week to account for doing p90x.  It is confusing.....

QOTD - 

When I was training for the half-marathon I created a playlist, but I found that I actually preferred the peace and quiet.  I teach 3rd grade and have a 2 and 4 year, so it is hard to come by. I looked forward to that time to myself to just think and reflect.  

Have a great rest of the weekend.  I am off to take the boys to a birthday party..... gonna have to resist the birthday cupcakes!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

MissDisney121 said:


> Hi Everyone!! My name is Sara and although I joined the group before New Years this is my first post. I have been keeping up with the challenge but I haven't had the chance to get on the board till now.
> A little about myself. I am 23 and I live in Iowa. I am a substitute teacher. I have been dieting on and off for much of my life but I really feel like this is the year that it will really stick. I look forward to getting to know the people on this board as we all work towards our goals.
> My answer for the QOTD is that I have my workouts planned for the weekend already and I have a challenge on Sunday which is a birthday lunch for my cousin at The Cheesecake Factory. I plan on drinking lots of water and sharing a meal with a family member.



Hi Sara.  Welcome to our team.  



amykathleen2005 said:


> Biggest challenge at the moment is that my beloved dog Molly is very sick. She is currently undergoing blood transfusions for anemia. It just came on so fast, she was fine at Christmas and New Year's Day and now she is not well at all.



Sorry to hear about molly.  I hope she is doing ok.



buzz5985 said:


> Only One Pound
> 
> Hello, do you know me? If you don't you should. I'm a pound of fat, and I'm the happiest pound of fat that you would ever want to meet. Want to know why? It's because no one ever wants to lose me; I'm Only One Pound, just a pound. Everyone wants to lose three pounds, five pounds or fifteen pounds, but never only one, so I just stick around and happily keep you fat. Then I add to myself ever so slyly so that you never seem to notice it, that is until I've grown to ten, twenty or even more pounds in weight. Yes, it's fun being Only One Pound of fat, left to do as I please. So, when you weigh in, keep right on saying "Oh, I only lost one pound." ( as if that were such a terrible thing!) For you see, if you do this you'll encourage others to keep me around because they will think I'm not worth losing. And I love being around you - your arms, your legs, your chin, your hips and every part of you. Happy Days!! After all, I'm Only One Pound of fat!!!
> 
> Janis



totally awesome!!!!!!!



donac said:


> I am working on my plan this morning.  I have to clean out the frig this morning.  I haven't been able to clean it out since we lost 2 garbage days due to Monday holidays.  we can't put out too much or we will be fined.  We could also be fined if the bags are too heavy.



it really was a pain because we missed garbage days to.  We had garbage overflow too.  We are finally getting back in order.  Have a nice relaxing day.



mikamah said:


> This is awesome.  Thanks Janis!!
> 
> I lost one pound this week, and am very happy with that.



Great Job Kathy  You are headed in the right direction.



jenanderson said:


> *Saturday's QOTD: Do you have a playlist of music that you use to help motivate you?  If you do, share some of your favorite songs to work out to.*



Its funny that you asked this question today because I have been thinking about this.  I never ran with an ipod because I would just take in the scenery.  Now that I am doing my weekday runs indoors at a track that you have to circle 13 times before you hit a mile I am in need of some entertainment.  I have been using my Ipod but I dont have too much on it.  My favorite ones that get me pumped are:

Sexy and I know it~LMFAO
Party rock anthem~ LMFAO
Eye of the Tiger~ Rocky soundtrack
We will rock you~  dont kill me but I dont know who sings this

I really need more pump me up songs!



pjlla said:


> Today is DS's basketball game at 10:30 and DD's swim meet at noon.  It slated to last 10 hours!!    I work the timing system/computer, so I can't just leave, but it is a distance meet and I will have some long breaks during the 500 yard and 1 mile swim heats.  So I will at least be able to get up and walk around!
> 
> Off to make breakfast for the family.  See you tomorrow.................P



Wow you have a long day ahead of you.  Hope it all goes well.  



VirataMama4 said:


> On a side note, my DS4 woke up this morning talking about some "orange bowl that changes food" and he needed to find it. I have no idea what he's talking about, but he goes to the kitchen gets his step stool and starts trying to search the cupboards for it...  He comes out all upset cuz he can't reach all of them so I take him in there and let him stand on the counter to look in each and EVERY cupboard.  All the while I'm asking him if he's sure we have it, because I don't think we do and finally he tells me "I saw it in my dreams and its REAL!"    So I explained to him that not everything in our dreams is real, and we don't have an "orange bowl that changes food," but if he sees it at the store to let me know and we'll look at getting it.



very cute story.



MoonFaerie said:


> I'm almost completely off caffeine, which means no more soda. Instead of going cold turkey and having a week of migraines, I've spent about 1.5 weeks cutting back. Prior to cutting back, I was drinking 12 oz a day. First I cut back to 9 oz a day for 4 days. I'd planned on 3 days, but on day 4 it snowed so I was already starting with a headache. The only other day I had a slight headache was day 1, but it wasn't bad enough to take advil. Then 3 days at 6 oz. Today was my first day of 3 at 3 oz. Hopefully after that I'll be able to stop without a headache.



Great job on weaning yourself off.



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Good Morning!  I love to workout to any upbeat songs.  A few of my favorites are Single Ladies by Beyonce and California Girls by Katy Perry.  I used to go to Zumba classes and we would dance to So What by Pink, that's fun!  Also in Zumba I learned who Pitbull was!  His music always gets me going too.  The only problem is that I tend to want to stop and dance!    hahaha!!  I'm actually a country music gal, but I love dancey pop music to work out too.  I look forward to other suggestions



I was thinking the same thing last night as I was running.  I felt like busting a move.



LuvBaloo said:


> Going to try a "belly fit" class today.
> Have a busy weekend, with both girls indoor soccer, 2 birthday parties and taking down the Christmas decorations.



What do you do in belly fit class?



luvpoohandcompany said:


> I dont have a playlist as yet but I am starting to make one for use at the gym
> I was thinking of some Rocky music-"eye of the tiger type thing" but at the minute maybe Gloria Gaynor "I will survive!" would be more appropriate



Too funny.



jillbur said:


> I love listening to music while running. If I don't, it seems like I can't run or get bored. I like all types of music (except hard core rap) and here is some of my playlist:
> 
> 
> Bad Medicine~Bon Jovi
> Blg Pimpin'~Jay-Z
> Ex-Girlfriend~No Doubt
> It Takes Two~Rob Bass
> My, Oh My~The Wreckers
> Real Good Man~Tim McGraw
> Bad Romance~Lady Gaga
> The Edge of Glory~Lady Gaga
> You and I~Lady Gaga
> I Wanna Go~Britney Spears
> Womanizer~Britney Spears
> Moves Like Jagger~Maroon 5
> Sexyback~Justine Timberlake
> Smooth Criminal~Michael Jackson
> Billie Jean~Michael Jackson
> Intergalctic~Beastie Boys
> So What'cha Want~Beastie Boys
> Run the World (Girls)~Beyonce
> Livin' la Vida Loca~Ricky Martin
> 
> Those are my favorites and get my feet moving faster!
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I went to yoga this morning and am starting to feel a little better. I made meatballs with ground turkey and they are in the slow cooker in some sauce (store bought). I am making whole wheat spaghetti for dinner along with the meatballs. I hope DH doesn't notice it's not beef and rebel lol. I am also making breadsticks for DH and the kids. I am going to try really hard to only have 1 breadstick. I'm a sucker for fresh, warm bread. (And chocolate).
> 
> Apparently I slacked off on laundry this week, so I will be enjoying my Saturday catching up. Hopefully, I can take the dog for a long walk, too.
> 
> I'm glad to see lots of members of Team Donald doing so well this week! Congrats to everyone for all your hard work this week. Keep it up!
> 
> Jill



awesome playlist Jill.  Glad you got to yoga and that you are feeling somewhat better.  Your dinner sounds yummy.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Hello Team Donald!!
> 
> My name is Karen and I am from New Jersey!  This is my third BL challenge (I took a hiatus last summer/fall and have returned!!) and I have really missed you guys!!  So hello to my new and old friends
> 
> To give you all some background...I have struggled with my weight all my life and about seven months ago was diagnosed with a gluten intolerance.  I have been gluten free (GF) for about 6 months.  I'm excited to also begin weight watchers (for the third time) at the end of the month.  I know with your support I will make my GOAL....I want to make my goal weight by the time I turn 40 (1 1/2 years from now.)
> 
> So, I look forward to learning more about all of you and thank you in advance for all of your support on my journey to being healthy!
> 
> Happy Weekend!



Hi Karen Glad to see you back again.  



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Had a minor panic today as I took my son to a party and while I kept track of what I ate (not much) I was worried that it would add up to too much to allow me a decent dinner tonight
> Thankfully it wasnt as bad calorie-wise as I thought
> Have to say I kept thinking of you guys and asking myself what you'd do and it really helped discourage me from tucking into all the sweets and cakes
> So thanks everyone



You did great and going into a place with food when you just cant plan ahead is very unsettling.  Glad we were able to help you through it.



Rose&Mike said:


> We ran 4 miles this morning and walked another 1.3. And I did my rehab exercises for my ankle and I'm currently icing my foot. It did ok, not sore while running, but a little sore now. I am so burned out on being injured, but I am still hopeful that things are on the upswing and that I am going to be healthy for a little while.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!



Glad you got a good run in Rose.  I hope the foot is on the mend.

**********************************************************

I was a bit annoyed at Ryans basketball game.  It is an instructional league for 1st-4th grade.  The teams are mixed and up until this point during games the older kids would play against each other for half of the time and then the younger kids would play against each other for the other half.  They dont keep score so its non-competitive but for some reason today the coach decided to just sparatically put the kids in here and there.  Ryan got about 3min of playing time total.  Normally I would just shrug it off, Im not that kind of parent but the coach has irked me from day one.  I worked off the stress at Zumba though and felt much more relaxed afterward.

I was even feeling so good for Zumba that I stood in the front row.  I just feel the closer I am to the instructor the better the workout.  I was a bit self concious to start but then I was like who cares.  It was such an awesome workout today.

Then as I was leaving the gym there were bball games going on and our community center team was playing a team from where I grew up. (30min away).  Well I was walking out and I ran into a guy I dated in highschool.  Does anyone else hate when this happens.  I was a bit embarressed because 1. I was all sweaty, hair a mess, and red in the face from zumba but 2.  I am probably 65lbs heavier.  The guy never meant much to me but I have not been able to shrug the feeling of being ashamed of myself.

Now I have to go have dinner with the inlaws.  I planned out my calories for it so I should be fine.  

Talk to you all later.


----------



## grumpyskirtgirl

I just had to come on real quick because I had a Non Scale Victory. I bought a couple of pairs of size 20 jeans & XL shirts w/o trying them on to motivate be to get to the next smaller size. And I came home and tried everything on to see how close I was... *AND EVERYTHING FIT*!!!!! Just the small weight loss in this first week has already gotten me to a size that I havent been in 10 years!

Thank You for this challenge!


Good luck everyone. Celebrate the small victories because they can turn in to large ones!


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

We Will Rock You = Queen!!!   That's definately a good one


----------



## jenanderson

*Good Evening Team Donald!*  First I have to say that I feel like I was a bad coach today.  We went to DD's dance competition and I thought I would have internet access to keep up with things today but for some reason I could not connect.  So, I am sorry I was out of touch today.  I will be catching up here and doing some other computer work for a while.  I think tonight DH and I are going to try to watch a movie together.  



pjlla said:


> Hey friends!  No time to read and reply this morning, but I at least wanted to say hi!  I had a good weigh-in yesterday and was pleased to see so many holiday pounds kicked to the curb!  I am hoping and praying that you all had similar (or better) news with the scale yesterday!



Sounds like a busy weekend for you and your kids!  All those events sometimes make it difficult to exercise and so it is good that you find some time to do some walking.  

 YAY for your good weigh in!  It does feel great to watch those holiday pounds go away!  



VirataMama4 said:


> Good Morning Team!
> 
> For the QOTD, I don't have a playlist yet, but it is on the list of "To Do's" for this weekend.  So I will update with more songs once I actually have it done.



Renee - That story about your son was so cute!  I would LOVE an orange bowl that changes food!

Maybe you will get some ideas for your playlist from others here!  



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Good Morning!  I love to workout to any upbeat songs.  A few of my favorites are Single Ladies by Beyonce and California Girls by Katy Perry.  I used to go to Zumba classes and we would dance to So What by Pink, that's fun!  Also in Zumba I learned who Pitbull was!  His music always gets me going too.  The only problem is that I tend to want to stop and dance!    hahaha!!  I'm actually a country music gal, but I love dancey pop music to work out too.  I look forward to other suggestions




Single Ladies is a great song to get you moving!  I am now going to have to look up Pitbull!



VirataMama4 said:


> I just did 20 min on the treadmill doing a 2 min walk/ 1 min run.  I am going to look up some healthy recipes today and hopefully add them to our dinner menu in the next couple of weeks.  My kids are real stick in the muds when it come to anything healthy or new.  And DH works 7-7 for a week starting Wed. so adding new recipes next week really won't work since it will just be the kids and me for dinner.  I do think I may see if I can size some of the recipes down, just for me.



Sounds like you are making some good plans for the week.   



cjdj4 said:


> Great Question!
> 
> U2 - _It's a Beautiful Day_ is the song I always start my running off with and the whole album (All That You Can't Leave Behind) is excellent running music. I like The Killers _Hot Fuss_ album because most of it is upbeat. I have some Ramones, Smiths, White Stripes, Weezer and Violent Femmes songs on my running playlist.



I LOVE to run to U2 _It's a Beautiful Day!_ 



LuvBaloo said:


> Jumping in to say I did my weigh in today and am happy it is the same as before Christmas.    I didn't join in time for last week's starting weight, so this is the first time I've stepped on a scale since November.
> 
> Going to try a "belly fit" class today.
> Have a busy weekend, with both girls indoor soccer, 2 birthday parties and taking down the Christmas decorations.



Hi Shannon!  I am so sorry to read that there is a bit of a bug in your house...hopefully you will all be feeling better soon!  You will have to share what a "belly fit" class is and what you are doing.  My belly sure could use some fitness!  



luvpoohandcompany said:


> I dont have a playlist as yet but I am starting to make one for use at the gym
> I was thinking of some Rocky music-"eye of the tiger type thing" but at the minute maybe Gloria Gaynor "I will survive!" would be more appropriate



I think "I will survive" is a great one when the workout is challenging you!  



jillbur said:


> I love listening to music while running. If I don't, it seems like I can't run or get bored. I like all types of music (except hard core rap) and here is some of my playlist:
> 
> 
> Bad Medicine~Bon Jovi
> Blg Pimpin'~Jay-Z
> Ex-Girlfriend~No Doubt
> It Takes Two~Rob Bass
> My, Oh My~The Wreckers
> Real Good Man~Tim McGraw
> Bad Romance~Lady Gaga
> The Edge of Glory~Lady Gaga
> You and I~Lady Gaga
> I Wanna Go~Britney Spears
> Womanizer~Britney Spears
> Moves Like Jagger~Maroon 5
> Sexyback~Justine Timberlake
> Smooth Criminal~Michael Jackson
> Billie Jean~Michael Jackson
> Intergalctic~Beastie Boys
> So What'cha Want~Beastie Boys
> Run the World (Girls)~Beyonce
> Livin' la Vida Loca~Ricky Martin
> 
> Those are my favorites and get my feet moving faster!



Great list Jill!  Thanks for sharing them all!  



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Hello Team Donald!!
> 
> My name is Karen and I am from New Jersey!  This is my third BL challenge (I took a hiatus last summer/fall and have returned!!) and I have really missed you guys!!  So hello to my new and old friends
> 
> To give you all some background...I have struggled with my weight all my life and about seven months ago was diagnosed with a gluten intolerance.  I have been gluten free (GF) for about 6 months.  I'm excited to also begin weight watchers (for the third time) at the end of the month.  I know with your support I will make my GOAL....I want to make my goal weight by the time I turn 40 (1 1/2 years from now.)
> 
> So, I look forward to learning more about all of you and thank you in advance for all of your support on my journey to being healthy!
> 
> Happy Weekend!



Welcome Karen!    I am also starting up at WW again (this will be my 4th time).  I had made my goal weight and it felt so great.  Now I am over it again and working to get my weight back down.  It is so nice to have so much support here to help us all meet our goals!  



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Have to say I kept thinking of you guys and asking myself what you'd do and it really helped discourage me from tucking into all the sweets and cakes
> So thanks everyone



Glad that we could help you make good choices today!  




Rose&Mike said:


> I think we like a lot of the same music.
> 
> On my play list I also have:
> Black Keys
> Rise Against
> Cage the Elephant
> Beastie Boys
> EverClear (though they can be kind of a downer)
> Foster the People
> Florence and the Machine
> Mumford & Sons
> Nirvana, etc.
> 
> We ran 4 miles this morning and walked another 1.3. And I did my rehab exercises for my ankle and I'm currently icing my foot. It did ok, not sore while running, but a little sore now. I am so burned out on being injured, but I am still hopeful that things are on the upswing and that I am going to be healthy for a little while.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!



Nice list Rose!  I bet you and I listen to a lot of the same music.  I will be listing mine soon.  I also went running this morning and did a run/walk combination for 38 minutes.  I was on the treadmill and my shins were really sore by the end.  I probably should have iced them.  It is a bummer being injured and I am sorry that your foot is still bothering you.  We will have to hope for staying injury free this upcoming season!


----------



## jenanderson

#1hoosierfan said:


> Trying this again.... I posted earlier and lost the whole darn thing!
> 
> *I hate it when that happens!*
> 
> Last night I went out with dh to dinner and let's just say it involved chicken wings, french fries and beer......    I probably only went about 400 calories over for the day, and I had more than that "banked" for the week.  I stepped on the scale this morning, and I was actually DOWN another 6/10 of a pound from yesterday morning. I think I may not eating enough calories during the week to account for doing p90x.  It is confusing.....
> 
> *Sounds like even though you went out that it was okay based on the rest of what you have been eating.  I know that when I am doing serious running, like running 20 miles in a day, it is hard to determine what is the "appropriate" amount of food.  Hopefully you will get a feel for it as you go.*
> 
> QOTD -
> 
> When I was training for the half-marathon I created a playlist, but I found that I actually preferred the peace and quiet.  I teach 3rd grade and have a 2 and 4 year, so it is hard to come by. I looked forward to that time to myself to just think and reflect.



I would say that most of the time when I run that I do so without music.  I also love the peace and quiet of it all.  I mainly use it when I run on the treadmill (boring), when the run gets hard or when I am trying to push myself.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Its funny that you asked this question today because I have been thinking about this.  I never ran with an ipod because I would just take in the scenery.  Now that I am doing my weekday runs indoors at a track that you have to circle 13 times before you hit a mile I am in need of some entertainment.  I have been using my Ipod but I dont have too much on it.  My favorite ones that get me pumped are:
> 
> Sexy and I know it~LMFAO
> Party rock anthem~ LMFAO
> Eye of the Tiger~ Rocky soundtrack
> We will rock you~  dont kill me but I dont know who sings this
> 
> I really need more pump me up songs!
> 
> *Circling a track over and over again does need some music to inspire you to keep at it!  Hopefully you will get some good song ideas!*
> 
> Then as I was leaving the gym there were bball games going on and our community center team was playing a team from where I grew up. (30min away).  Well I was walking out and I ran into a guy I dated in highschool.  Does anyone else hate when this happens.  I was a bit embarressed because 1. I was all sweaty, hair a mess, and red in the face from zumba but 2.  I am probably 65lbs heavier.  The guy never meant much to me but I have not been able to shrug the feeling of being ashamed of myself.



Lindsay - I am so sorry that you felt this way.  I get it though.  I have run into people I know at races when I feel I look a mess and I came in WAY after them and it is hard to to feel self-conscience about things.  Hopefully the feeling will pass quickly and you can just appreciate how great Zumba was today!  



grumpyskirtgirl said:


> I just had to come on real quick because I had a Non Scale Victory. I bought a couple of pairs of size 20 jeans & XL shirts w/o trying them on to motivate be to get to the next smaller size. And I came home and tried everything on to see how close I was... *AND EVERYTHING FIT*!!!!! Just the small weight loss in this first week has already gotten me to a size that I havent been in 10 years!
> 
> Thank You for this challenge!
> 
> Good luck everyone. Celebrate the small victories because they can turn in to large ones!



  YAY Tina!    I bet you felt so great!  It is important to remember all the non scale victories because many of them make us feel as good as seeing the number on the scale go down.  Just think how fun it will be to be buying new clothes!


----------



## jenanderson

jenanderson said:


> *Saturday's QOTD: Do you have a playlist of music that you use to help motivate you?  If you do, share some of your favorite songs to work out to.*



I will admit that I like to run without music a lot of the time.  I do use it to motivate me though when the run gets to be really long or is challenging (like the days when we run hills).  

Here is some of what has been on my playlist:
_Hush Hush_ by the Pussycat Dolls
_In the End_ Linkon Park
_What's Going On_ by 4 Non Blondes
_Lose Yourself_ by Eminem
_Bring Me to Life_ by Evanescence
_Survivor_ by Destiny's Child
_Love the Way You Lie_ by Eminem and Rhihanna
_Dog Days Are Over _by Florence and the Machine
_Pumped Up Kicks_ by Foster the People
_Little Wonders_ by Rob Thomas
_Walk On_ by U2

I have others that rotate into the list but these are the ones that are pretty consistant.  

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!
Jen


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

grumpyskirtgirl said:


> I just had to come on real quick because I had a Non Scale Victory. I bought a couple of pairs of size 20 jeans & XL shirts w/o trying them on to motivate be to get to the next smaller size. And I came home and tried everything on to see how close I was... *AND EVERYTHING FIT*!!!!! Just the small weight loss in this first week has already gotten me to a size that I havent been in 10 years!
> 
> Thank You for this challenge!
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone. Celebrate the small victories because they can turn in to large ones!



Wow that is excellent!!!!!!!  

**********************************************************

So we went to eat with my inlaws who insisted that we go to this place that is a bar/eatery aka. hole in the wall dingy place that apparently serves the best burgers ever.  So we did, feeling a bit wierd taking my kids there but it was 4pm.  I ate small for breakfast and lunch and did 60 min of zumba so I had a little over 1,000 calories saved for dinner.  I ate half of the burger which actually was made with 90/10 beef.  (yes I asked and embarressed my dh).  It was not greasy at all so I believe them.  I had a small handful of fries and 2 mozzerella sticks.  It wasnt a healthy dinner but it was within my calories and all I dranks was water.  Lots of it.  I was kind of rushing us out of there because the bar was getting filled with some odd looking characters and this one couple was really 3 sheets to the wind.  So we paid the bill and left.

As we are walking to our car I notice the drunk couple getting in a car.  I couldnt believe that I saw this visibly drunk lady behind the wheel.  I almost went over to tell her to give me her keys but I guess I just couldnt get up the nerve.  So we tried to wait until they left.  We started backing out as they did so we backed way up the street.  This lady backed out fairly slowly and than slammed on the gas probably not know she didnt switch it to drive and slammed into a truck.  She then drove off.  We got her plate numbers.  Went into the bar and they found the owner of the truck.  We called 911.  Waited for like 25min because the cops I guess tried to find this car.  They finally showed up and unfortunately hadnt.  Apparently a bunch of people knew this couple but it was like no one really could stand them and only knew them from coming to the bars.  They said the couple was planning on bar hopping all night and were headed to the next bar.  So they told the cop where to look for them.  Now if/when they find her my husband will most likely have to testify that it was the women that he had seen visibly intoxicated and smash into the car.  Uggh.  Apparently the people who knew of them said the man no longer could drive because he has had dui's and has been sentenced for vehicular homicide while driving drunk before.  They think she had dui's as well.  I mean how stupid are you.  I know we did the right thing by calling the police but yet I hate to get ourselves involved in these things.

So that was my eventful evening.  At least it wasnt our car they crashed into I guess it could have been worse.

I knew there was a reason I wanted to stay home tonight.


----------



## #1hoosierfan

I fixed this for dinner tonight.  It was very good! 

http://skinnytaste.ziplist.com/reci...ntent=skinnytaste&raw_body=&theme=skinnytaste


----------



## jenanderson

mommyof2Pirates said:


> As we are walking to our car I notice the drunk couple getting in a car.  I couldnt believe that I saw this visibly drunk lady behind the wheel.  I almost went over to tell her to give me her keys but I guess I just couldnt get up the nerve.  So we tried to wait until they left.  We started backing out as they did so we backed way up the street.  This lady backed out fairly slowly and than slammed on the gas probably not know she didnt switch it to drive and slammed into a truck.  She then drove off.  We got her plate numbers.  Went into the bar and they found the owner of the truck.  We called 911.  Waited for like 25min because the cops I guess tried to find this car.  They finally showed up and unfortunately hadnt.  Apparently a bunch of people knew this couple but it was like no one really could stand them and only knew them from coming to the bars.  They said the couple was planning on bar hopping all night and were headed to the next bar.  So they told the cop where to look for them.  Now if/when they find her my husband will most likely have to testify that it was the women that he had seen visibly intoxicated and smash into the car.  Uggh.  Apparently the people who knew of them said the man no longer could drive because he has had dui's and has been sentenced for vehicular homicide while driving drunk before.  They think she had dui's as well.  I mean how stupid are you.  I know we did the right thing by calling the police but yet I hate to get ourselves involved in these things.
> 
> So that was my eventful evening.  At least it wasnt our car they crashed into I guess it could have been worse.
> 
> I knew there was a reason I wanted to stay home tonight.



So Scary!  I am sorry that you are involved in the mess but you totally did the right thing.  I just do not understand people who drink like that and then get behind the wheel of a car.  



#1hoosierfan said:


> I fixed this for dinner tonight.  It was very good!
> 
> http://skinnytaste.ziplist.com/reci...ntent=skinnytaste&raw_body=&theme=skinnytaste



Thanks for sharing!  I need some recipes for the week and love when people share ones here.


----------



## dvccruiser76

Hello everyone,
It's your friendly weight-keeper here 

Weigh-ins have been coming in like crazy, so I don't have much time to post and read replies, but I will respond to a PM if you need me. 

My goal is to post on here, so it's easier for some to just click the send a private message link in my name to send your weigh-ins. 

People have been doing great and we're off to a wonderful start. Some people have inspired me to kick my butt even more next week, so it's great for me as well.

Right now, Team Donald is in the lead, but not by much. I am still missing weigh-ins from 33 Team Mickey participants and 30 Team Donald participants, so please keep them coming 

You have until Monday night at 7 PM EST to send them to me before I post the week's results. 

Have a great Sunday everyone


----------



## donaldandpirates

grumpyskirtgirl said:


> I just had to come on real quick because I had a Non Scale Victory. I bought a couple of pairs of size 20 jeans & XL shirts w/o trying them on to motivate be to get to the next smaller size. And I came home and tried everything on to see how close I was... *AND EVERYTHING FIT*!!!!! Just the small weight loss in this first week has already gotten me to a size that I havent been in 10 years!



This is AWESOME!!!  I can't wait to get to that point!


----------



## ougrad86

jenanderson said:


> Okay, today was not an "all in" sort of day but there were some successes.  I am going to not type about things that went wrong because tonight I am just going to think about what was positive....
> 1  It was DS's birthday today.  I took him to his favorite bakery this morning for donuts and did not have even a bit.  We also went out to eat and I ate what I planned for and did not share in the big birthday ice cream treat the brought out.
> 2.  I kept a positive attitude all day long and refused to be resentful of the work that has to be done.  It helped to think about my anchor and look at all the medals I have earned....I have an amazing 14 of them!  That is 14 successful races in 2 years.  Then I thought about the races that did not have medals (like my 2 mud runs and some other similar races).  I have to think about how positive this is and know that I can feel that strong again with a bit of work.
> 3.  Despite each mistake I have made this whole week, I have written it all down.  I have marked how it made me feel and I have noted what might be worth it and what is no longer important at all.
> Jen



I like this - instead of dwelling on the negative, celebrate the positive!  Great way to keep the motivation going as well!



jenanderson said:


> *Friday's QOTD:  What plans do you have in place to be sure you have a successful weekend?*



Weekends I tend not to plan unless I know there is an event or something that might cause problems. On weekends, I tend to eat a light breakfast, sometimes forget lunch and so can splurge a little on dinner.  We are having a very quiet weekend since DH is under the weather.  I ran some errands and picked up a few things I could not find at the grocery store the other day, and doing some laundry today (so I can have alot of computer time!).  As normal, forgot to eat lunch, just had a snack, so had spaghetti tonight!  One of my favorite foods!



6Smiles said:


> What do you do to keep from getting discouraged when you seem to have reached a plateau?  I realize I lost this week, but I was thinking this is usually what causes me to quit trying.  I want to try and put an action plan in place for when these weeks occur to avoid the all or nothing frame of mind.



I have hit a few plateaus, most recently this last fall.  I was losing pretty good, and then it stopped.  I was not excercising much at the time, and I was in no frame of mind to start up, although I did continue to monitor my weight and stay OP as much as possible.  After about 6 weeks (probably made longer by the stress I was under), I finally broke loose and it dropped again.
I have a weird theory that every once in awhile my body is "adjusting" to the new weight.  I have heard of places where your body is most comfortable, and as you are losing, I am wondering if your body is just trying to adjust to the change.
But in cases like this, I just keep on keeping on.  You eat well, exercise and believe that you will start losing again.  And muscles getting toned, it might be reflected in inches and the way your body is looking.



clhcpaca said:


> I've gotten behind in reading this thread.  I joined Weight Watchers on Tuesday night; I purchased the monthly pass.  So, there is another meeting (different leader) on Saturday morning, so I am going to that.  I also want to go online and see what their program there is and how it works



WW is a great program.  Journaling really helped me, along with the water they had me drink.  I used to go to the meetings, now I do it online.  I love the fact that I can journal online, on my computer and home or work or on my phone when on the go.  I enter everything I eat, and any exercise I do.  I think you might have the same online tools when you attend meetings.  And lots of people on this thread do WW, so you can always ask questions!

I accidentally deleted the rest of your quote, but you can be successful.  Small changes can add up.  Slowly build up to it and then keep with it.  As mentioned above, there are times when the scale does not move.  Don't look at it as just losing weight - you are getting healthier, you may notice you have more energy, I always start feeling better when I eat right; you can lose inches through exercise, and tone your body, and clothes will start fitting better.

Losing weight is a long process - it took me awhile to get there, it takes even longer to get back to where I want to be.  But look at the positives, and keep on with it, and you will begin to see results.  And you can do it .



jenanderson said:


> I did get out for my run and am looking for some insight from my other running friends....DH and I ran all the time this summer and I was loving my 20 mile runs (yes....I know this is crazy but it was true).  When school started, my workouts were a little off and for some reason my long runs were causing pain in my knee, hip and shins.  I tried to be careful and made it to the marathon in October.  We did run the first 13 miles in record time for us (2:05) and then the pain kicked in.  DH and I ran/walked the last 13 miles and when I crossed the finish line everything hurt and I knew I had done something wrong.  Instead of dealing with the injury, taking care of things and getting back out on the road....I basically quit running.  DH and I did not run until mid-December.  Just as we were starting, I got bronchial pneumonia and quit again.  The last week of December I finally felt better and we started up again.  We have been running 3-5 miles (5-6 days a week) since that point (it has been 2 1/2 weeks now).
> Here is the issue....I am struggling so bad with my breathing still.  Am I expecting too much too fast?  Is it just a matter of doing other cardio work?  Is it because I just got over pneumonia?  Is it probably just a combination of everything?
> Tonight when we went out to run, I made it 1.5 miles before I had to walk a few moments (it was all a gradual downhill and we were running at a 9:45 pace).  I then ran (gradual uphill home) 1 mile and had to stop as we reached the top of one of the hills (just for a moment or two) and then ran the last bit home.  It was a horrible struggle.  I know it is going to take time but it just seems like I should be able to run longer and faster.
> Any advice from my fellow runners?



I am not a runner, my DS is but he is just starting out.  But it has been wicked cold out (we were in Wisconsin end of December), and that combined with pneumonia can do a real number on you.  As you mentioned in a later post, talk to your doctor and once he gives you the all clear I would ease into running, build yourself back up.  If you can run inside until the worst of the cold is over that might help your lungs as well.  Pneumonia weakens the lungs, and makes you more prone to getting it again because of that weakness.  So best if you start slowly.



buzz5985 said:


> I found this on Dottie's site.
> 
> Only One Pound
> 
> Hello, do you know me? If you don't you should. I'm a pound of fat, and I'm the happiest pound of fat that you would ever want to meet. Want to know why? It's because no one ever wants to lose me; I'm Only One Pound, just a pound. Everyone wants to lose three pounds, five pounds or fifteen pounds, but never only one, so I just stick around and happily keep you fat. Then I add to myself ever so slyly so that you never seem to notice it, that is until I've grown to ten, twenty or even more pounds in weight. Yes, it's fun being Only One Pound of fat, left to do as I please. So, when you weigh in, keep right on saying "Oh, I only lost one pound." ( as if that were such a terrible thing!) For you see, if you do this you'll encourage others to keep me around because they will think I'm not worth losing. And I love being around you - your arms, your legs, your chin, your hips and every part of you. Happy Days!! After all, I'm Only One Pound of fat!!!
> 
> Janis



I go to Dottie's site soemtimes, but mostly for the restaurant info.  I guess I should dig a little deeper!



jenanderson said:


> *Saturday's QOTD: Do you have a playlist of music that you use to help motivate you?  If you do, share some of your favorite songs to work out to.*



I don't have a playlist because I mostly use the Wii, but I have picked up a resistance band and dumbells to start strength-training with, so I will probably listen to my iPhone then, so I should probably put on together.  I love country, and the good old 70's stuff...I saw some of the music and songs listed - I'm too old to know alot of them!!!



VirataMama4 said:


> On a side note, my DS4 woke up this morning talking about some "orange bowl that changes food" and he needed to find it. I have no idea what he's talking about, but he goes to the kitchen gets his step stool and starts trying to search the cupboards for it...  He comes out all upset cuz he can't reach all of them so I take him in there and let him stand on the counter to look in each and EVERY cupboard.  All the while I'm asking him if he's sure we have it, because I don't think we do and finally he tells me "I saw it in my dreams and its REAL!"    So I explained to him that not everything in our dreams is real, and we don't have an "orange bowl that changes food," but if he sees it at the store to let me know and we'll look at getting it.



That is so cute; sounds like a great dream.  Let me know if you find it in the stores .



donaldandpirates said:


> *(I'm Gonna Be) 500 miles* ALWAYS gets me motivated and moving!!!
> I also listen to Shania Twain.  I only like country music when I'm excersing, though (and even then I'm picky about the artist).



Love, love, love Shania Twain.  She has some real upbeat songs.

***********************************************

Well, my first week was a gain, but I expected that.  We were on our trip, and then returning with all the junk food in the house and the craziness at work catching up, so I decided to start with this week.  I did weigh myself when we returned, and then I gained a huge amount  - missed some days with water, wasn't eating oatmeal for breakfast, still snacking on the wrong things. So based on my high weight right after my first weigh in (I think the trip kicked in), and what I weighed in, I actually had lost 2.5 pounds, so I'll take it!  I'm back on track, gained some during the holidays, but I expected that so I'm ready to hit the ground running.  Got all my healthy food in the house and am good to go.  DH even offered to take me out to eat at our favorite steakhouse last night, as a last fling, but I was on my first day so turned it down (just as well, he is pretty sick today).  I will take it some weekend as my splurge, since WW gives me some splurge points.

Got some stuff done today, the laundry continues but should be caught up by the end of the weekend.  I normally don't have time to do it but on weekends, but was trying to take care of all of it from the trip, so I feel like I have been washing non-stop!  And then we kept on wearing clothes and using towels this week, so has not quite ended yet!  Can see the light at the end of the tunnel though...

Even got some exercise in, doing some walking.  The weather is beautiful here right now, and my allergies aren't as bad since it is technically winter.  I will probably start my non-walking exercise Monday.  Although since a coworker was interested in walking during our breaks, may do both!

Last I checked we were doing really well in terms of posts, although Team Mickey was commenting on it (I check out that thread as well for ideas and motivation).  Sorry I wasn't able to help with the losses, but I think I will be able to produce one next Friday .

Carol


----------



## ougrad86

dvccruiser76 said:


> Hello everyone,
> It's your friendly weight-keeper here
> 
> Weigh-ins have been coming in like crazy, so I don't have much time to post and read replies, but I will respond to a PM if you need me.
> 
> My goal is to post on here, so it's easier for some to just click the send a private message link in my name to send your weigh-ins.
> 
> People have been doing great and we're off to a wonderful start. Some people have inspired me to kick my butt even more next week, so it's great for me as well.
> 
> Right now, Team Donald is in the lead, but not by much. I am still missing weigh-ins from 33 Team Mickey participants and 30 Team Donald participants, so please keep them coming
> 
> You have until Monday night at 7 PM EST to send them to me before I post the week's results.
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone



OK, I give up ...where do we go on the post to PM you?

I am going to send my info now, my usual way, but did not know I could also do it from your posts ?


----------



## #1hoosierfan

ougrad86 said:


> OK, I give up ...where do we go on the post to PM you?
> 
> I am going to send my info now, my usual way, but did not know I could also do it from your posts ?



Click on the screen name on the left side.  It will bring up a drop-down menu.  Select- send a private message.


----------



## ougrad86

#1hoosierfan said:


> Click on the screen name on the left side.  It will bring up a drop-down menu.  Select- send a private message.



OK - now I know I've seen that before, but could not figure that out 

Thanks!


----------



## cjdj4

So birthday dinner for my mom was a huge success! I made salmon, salad, and roasted veggies. It was so good. The decadent chocolate cake for desert was probably not a good choice Or the Baileys Irish Cream. Hopefully I can recover!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> e:
> 
> Sexy and I know it~LMFAO
> Party rock anthem~ LMFAO
> Eye of the Tiger~ Rocky soundtrack
> We will rock you~  dont kill me but I dont know who sings this
> 
> Then as I was leaving the gym there were bball games going on and our community center team was playing a team from where I grew up. (30min away).  Well I was walking out and I ran into a guy I dated in highschool.  Does anyone else hate when this happens.  I was a bit embarressed because 1. I was all sweaty, hair a mess, and red in the face from zumba but 2.  I am probably 65lbs heavier.  The guy never meant much to me but I have not been able to shrug the feeling of being ashamed of myself.


1st - We Will Rock You is a sing by Queen.  2nd - You were so busy beating yourself up that you did not mention this ex of yours was now bald, 50+ lbs. overweight, and he was still sporting a mullet and acid wash jeans



grumpyskirtgirl said:


> I just had to come on real quick because I had a Non Scale Victory. I bought a couple of pairs of size 20 jeans & XL shirts w/o trying them on to motivate be to get to the next smaller size. And I came home and tried everything on to see how close I was... *AND EVERYTHING FIT*!!!!! Just the small weight loss in this first week has already gotten me to a size that I havent been in 10 years!


AWESOME!!!!!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> As we are walking to our car I notice the drunk couple getting in a car.  I couldnt believe that I saw this visibly drunk lady behind the wheel.  I almost went over to tell her to give me her keys but I guess I just couldnt get up the nerve.  So we tried to wait until they left.  We started backing out as they did so we backed way up the street.  This lady backed out fairly slowly and than slammed on the gas probably not know she didnt switch it to drive and slammed into a truck.  She then drove off.  We got her plate numbers.  Went into the bar and they found the owner of the truck.  We called 911.  Waited for like 25min because the cops I guess tried to find this car.  They finally showed up and unfortunately hadnt.  Apparently a bunch of people knew this couple but it was like no one really could stand them and only knew them from coming to the bars.  They said the couple was planning on bar hopping all night and were headed to the next bar.  So they told the cop where to look for them.  Now if/when they find her my husband will most likely have to testify that it was the women that he had seen visibly intoxicated and smash into the car.  Uggh.  Apparently the people who knew of them said the man no longer could drive because he has had dui's and has been sentenced for vehicular homicide while driving drunk before.  They think she had dui's as well.  I mean how stupid are you.  I know we did the right thing by calling the police but yet I hate to get ourselves involved in these things.


 Scary! I am glad you and your family were aware and stayed clear.


----------



## belledreamer

jenanderson said:


> *Saturday's QOTD: Do you have a playlist of music that you use to help motivate you?  If you do, share some of your favorite songs to work out to.*



What DON'T I have?!  I've got everything from pop to country, from BeeGees to Queen; if it has a good beat, it's probably on my playlist.  I also listen to my collection of Disney World theme park music to keep me focused on doing the Princess 5k. 

On Just Dance 3, I dance to:

Everybody Dance Now -Sweat Invaders
Take On Me - a-ha
Price Tag - Jessie J feat. B.O.B.
What You Waiting For? - Gwen Stefani
Pump It - Black Eyed Peas
I'm So Excited - Pointer Sisters

But what I have the most of and gets me moving is, (I'm so embarrassed to admit this...) a soundtrack from a kids show I used to watch all the time called 'Lazytown'.  I don't know how many of you are familiar with the show, but it was all about healthy habits, eating 'Sports Candy' (a.k.a. fruits and veggies) and getting active.  And the girl who starred in the show was a dancer and gymnast so she always did a lot of cool dances that I liked to learn the steps to and the songs were really catchy. 

It just always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

belledreamer said:


> But what I have the most of and gets me moving is, (I'm so embarrassed to admit this...) a soundtrack from a kids show I used to watch all the time called 'Lazytown'.  I don't know how many of you are familiar with the show, but it was all about healthy habits, eating 'Sports Candy' (a.k.a. fruits and veggies) and getting active.  And the girl who starred in the show was a dancer and gymnast so she always did a lot of cool dances that I liked to learn the steps to and the songs were really catchy.
> 
> It just always puts a smile on my face.



I remember that show!!  It was so cute and I can see how that music would be peppy.  That's awesome


----------



## Mary•Poppins

jenanderson said:


> *Saturday's QOTD: Do you have a playlist of music that you use to help motivate you?  If you do, share some of your favorite songs to work out to.*



I actually don't have a playlist.  I have found that I am very successful when I have a book on my ipod or a MP3 "book on tape" from my library.

I have a really funny story about this ... my son works at the library and picked up my reserved copy of Steven King's newest book called 11/22/63 ... which was on Cds that are made to transfer digitally to your ipod through your computer.  Anyway, this was the first time I tried to do this.  I had been walking/running for about 5 days (an hour each day) and listening to the book.  

My son asked me ... "How is that book?  There is a long reserve list for it and I'm interested to know what it is about." I told him I was having a lot of trouble following it.  I know the character traveled in time and I was hearing parts of the story ... but I wasn't putting it together.  I also daydream sometimes and lose track of the story when walking ... but usually, I can figure it out.  But I was just having one heck of a time getting into this story. 

Then the next night I looked at my ipod ... I had it on SHUFFLE! I told my son and he almost wet his pants laughing so hard. Now that I am listening to it in the correct order ... the story is great!  And I look forward to hearing the next part of the story when I am exercising.


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

MaryPoppins;43664194 said:
			
		

> I actually don't have a playlist.  I have found that I am very successful when I have a book on my ipod or a MP3 "book on tape" from my library.
> 
> I have a really funny story about this ... my son works at the library and picked up my reserved copy of Steven King's newest book called 11/22/63 ... which was on Cds that are made to transfer digitally to your ipod through your computer.  Anyway, this was the first time I tried to do this.  I had been walking/running for about 5 days (an hour each day) and listening to the book.
> 
> My son asked me ... "How is that book?  There is a long reserve list for it and I'm interested to know what it is about." I told him I was having a lot of trouble following it.  I know the character traveled in time and I was hearing parts of the story ... but I wasn't putting it together.  I also daydream sometimes and lose track of the story when walking ... but usually, I can figure it out.  But I was just having one heck of a time getting into this story.
> 
> Then the next night I looked at my ipod ... I had it on SHUFFLE! I told my son and he almost wet his pants laughing so hard. Now that I am listening to it in the correct order ... the story is great!  And I look forward to hearing the next part of the story when I am exercising.



OH!!  haha!  That is so funny!  But I swear I can see myself doing the same thing.


----------



## trinaweena

Hey guys! i forgot to check in for a few days! Can't do that because then I have far too much to catch up on! 

Things are going well. I'm still off the dairy but i didn't eat that much dairy to begin with so I don't know if i'm seeing a difference.  I've still had a few stomach aches, one today right before we were supposed to go to the movies, which sucks because then I didn't feel like going.  I felt kind of bad for cancelling plans literally as we were leaving but, what are you going to do?  We returned some bottles instead (15 dollars worth, I had been stock piling) and then watched sherlock. A good night, if not the one we had planned.

We also went for a walk because it was gorgeous out and we estimated we walked about 5 miles. It was nice and we got the dogs out which we really nedded to do.

I really want to answer todays question of the day, I always say I'm going to post my playlist cause im quite proud of it, but its really long. Im going to do it this time I think, just not right this second since its past midnight and i have work tomorrow.  This is the first sunday i've worked in like three weeks so it will be interesting.

hope everyone is having a nice weekend!


----------



## buzz5985

mikamah said:


> This is awesome.  Thanks Janis!!
> 
> I lost one pound this week, and am very happy with that.  I need another vacation to keep up with everyone here properly.  It's awesome to see such an active challenge, and I know it does usually quiet down, so I can keep up, but I'd love to see everyone stick around and never give up!!
> 
> We are off to walk the dog, then start doggie training classes at 10, and I hope to be back later.
> 
> Have a fabulous weekend everyone!!



Congrats on the loss, I am exhausted trying to keep up with this thread.

Let us know how doggie training goes.  Mine still has all the bad habits that he went in with - barks at birds, dogs, rabbits, planes, cars, people, the furnace starting, full moon, north star.  Good thing he only weighs 10 pounds.  



jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald!*
> 
> I see we have a bunch of early risers on this team that I had better get posting my QOTD earlier!
> 
> I know that when I am training and working out, if I really want to push past a difficult point I turn to music.  Last night I was trying to find ideas for a new playlist on my iPod because I am bored of the one I have been using.  I came across this information:
> 
> _Studies have shown that listening to music during exercise can improve results, both in terms of being a motivator and as a distraction from negatives like fatigue and boredom.
> 
> People exercise longer and more vigorously to music!
> 
> Working with a trainer who pushes you is ideal, but when exercising without a partner music can do that too.
> 
> Consider creating an exercises playlist on your iPod or MP3 player especially for your program.
> 
> Make a playlist filled with music that you reserve listening to and look forward to hearing when you workout next._
> 
> *Saturday's QOTD: Do you have a playlist of music that you use to help motivate you?  If you do, share some of your favorite songs to work out to.*



I listen to Pandora Radio a lot when walking - the exercise stations. or the Adult contemporary stations.

On my iPod I have, this will age me - a lot of Disco It's Raining Men, I Will Survive, Hot, Hot, Hot, Donna Summer, Billy Idol, U2, the Pogues, the Cranberries, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Bruce Sprintstein.  




MoonFaerie said:


> This thread is overwhelming! And I haven't even started classes back yet, just the kids are back in school.
> 
> I actually just use Pandora on my phone if I'm out or on the Roku if I'm home. I almost always listen to the 80s pop channel or the Glee channel. Among my fitness related purchases this year will be the premium upgrade to get rid of the ads, but they're really not that frequent or annoying.



I love Pandora.  I'm a decade behind you!!!  Listen to the 70's or Adult contemporary.



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Good Morning!  I love to workout to any upbeat songs.  A few of my favorites are Single Ladies by Beyonce and California Girls by Katy Perry.  I used to go to Zumba classes and we would dance to So What by Pink, that's fun!  Also in Zumba I learned who Pitbull was!  His music always gets me going too.  The only problem is that I tend to want to stop and dance!    hahaha!!  I'm actually a country music gal, but I love dancey pop music to work out too.  I look forward to other suggestions



I should add some Latin music.  I have Satellite radio and love the latin channel.



luvpoohandcompany said:


> I dont have a playlist as yet but I am starting to make one for use at the gym
> I was thinking of some Rocky music-"eye of the tiger type thing" but at the minute maybe Gloria Gaynor "I will survive!" would be more appropriate



I love that song!!!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Hello Team Donald!!
> 
> My name is Karen and I am from New Jersey!  This is my third BL challenge (I took a hiatus last summer/fall and have returned!!) and I have really missed you guys!!  So hello to my new and old friends
> 
> To give you all some background...I have struggled with my weight all my life and about seven months ago was diagnosed with a gluten intolerance.  I have been gluten free (GF) for about 6 months.  I'm excited to also begin weight watchers (for the third time) at the end of the month.  I know with your support I will make my GOAL....I want to make my goal weight by the time I turn 40 (1 1/2 years from now.)
> 
> So, I look forward to learning more about all of you and thank you in advance for all of your support on my journey to being healthy!
> 
> Happy Weekend!



Welcome back.



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Had a minor panic today as I took my son to a party and while I kept track of what I ate (not much) I was worried that it would add up to too much to allow me a decent dinner tonight
> Thankfully it wasnt as bad calorie-wise as I thought
> Have to say I kept thinking of you guys and asking myself what you'd do and it really helped discourage me from tucking into all the sweets and cakes
> So thanks everyone



Don't panic!!!  Just count it and move on.  How's it feel to have Team Doanld sitting on your shoulder??

Janis


----------



## bellebookworm9

mom2maggie said:


> Every little bit counts, Jen - those 30 minutes are more than some people did!  And tomorrow is a new day - your slate is clean.



At one point over the summer I went out for a really, really slow jog. I was only able to do about 1.25 miles before I couldn't breathe. But I came on here and said that, and someone reminded me that at least I got out there and how many other people do I know that jogged for over a mile that day? 



jillbur said:


> Actually, DH and I are considering FL. Where are you located/which county? DH finishes school for respiratory therapy in Jan 2013, so my aunt who lives in Lady Lake, FL says that all those retirees need health care lol.



Although I think I want to focus in peds Audiology, geriatric audiology might not be a bad idea especially if I stay in Florida!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> u
> 1)I have yet to take the "before Photos". Too scarey to even contemplate getting someone to take them and havent figured out hoe to do it myself without the flash going off in the mirror



If your camera has a self-portrait timer option of some sort on it, use that. In July when I put on my new bikini, I set the camera to 10 second timer, then placed it on top of our entertainment center (a dresser would work well too). 



JacksLilWench said:


> PS, if anyone needs a little extra motivation today (or at any point, really!) go to YouTube and search for a video called Jessica's Daily Affirmation.  It's totally safe for work (no curse words, violence, etc) and always gives me a little boost when I watch it.  Plus it's cute and funny!



This video is always so awesome!



pjlla said:


> Hi Nicole!  Welcome to the BL challenge!  You are here with a great group of ladies. And I'm sure with all of the Disney marathon experiences you have, you will have plenty in common with several of them.  One of "our" girls is starting the college program this month (Gretchen) so I'm sure she will have plenty of advise to give.  She has a blog about her experiences through the interview process, etc. that you should check out!



Thanks for advertising my blog!  Hi Nicole, if you have any questions feel free to PM me and check out the blog-it's pretty detailed and will have even more details soon-I leave in two days!



cjdj4 said:


> I live and work in Hillsborough County where Tampa is located. We are the 8th largest school district in the nation. I think we always have openings because we are so big. Only 1 - 1.25 hours from WDW. I have lived here for 17 years. I love it.
> 
> I think I was looking at that county when I was still majoring in speech path. I believe it has one of the best Speech Path mentor programs in the country or something.
> 
> _   Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate. Our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure. It is our light, not our darkness that most frightens us. We ask ourselves, Who am I to be brilliant, gorgeous, talented, fabulous? Actually, who are you not to be? You are a child of God. Your playing small does not serve the world. There is nothing enlightened about shrinking so that other people won't feel insecure around you. We are all meant to shine, as children do. We were born to make manifest the glory of God that is within us. It's not just in some of us; it's in everyone. And as we let our own light shine, we unconsciously give other people permission to do the same. As we are liberated from our own fear, our presence automatically liberates others._



I've heard this quote before with no memory of where, but I love it!



pjlla said:


> Now that I am pretty well at maintenance, my ANCHOR is my new self.... my new body.... my new confidence!!   I wake up nearly EVERY DAY amazed that I can pull a pair of size 4 or 6 pants from the closet or a size small top and pull it on without any problem.  I can wear my DD's clothes.... I can fit in an airplane seat and a movie theater seat or a tight restaurant booth without even sucking in my stomach.  I can run (when I choose to ), I can lift weights, I can dance and jump and take the stairs instead of the elevator.  I can meet new people without fearing what they are thinking about this fat lady that they are meeting!  I can walk into a classroom to teach and not worry that the kids are snickering about me behind my back.  I can meet my kids' friends and my DH's coworkers and not worry that I am an embarrassment.



Pamela, these are some very inspiring things that I myself am looking forward to but didn't even realize it.



grumpyskirtgirl said:


> I just had to come on real quick because I had a Non Scale Victory. I bought a couple of pairs of size 20 jeans & XL shirts w/o trying them on to motivate be to get to the next smaller size. And I came home and tried everything on to see how close I was... *AND EVERYTHING FIT*!!!!! Just the small weight loss in this first week has already gotten me to a size that I havent been in 10 years!



That's great! 



			
				MaryPoppins;43664194 said:
			
		

> Then the next night I looked at my ipod ... I had it on SHUFFLE!



Oh gosh, I did this with the Harry Potter audio books over the summer. I had already read them many times before, but this is certainly a more portable option. But I was listening to the Sorcerer's Stone and couldn't figure out why it was so out of order...der, it was on shuffle!

Lindsay, I love the team song! 

And now that I've helped increase your post count, I'm going back to my own thread.


----------



## buzz5985

grumpyskirtgirl said:


> I just had to come on real quick because I had a Non Scale Victory. I bought a couple of pairs of size 20 jeans & XL shirts w/o trying them on to motivate be to get to the next smaller size. And I came home and tried everything on to see how close I was... *AND EVERYTHING FIT*!!!!! Just the small weight loss in this first week has already gotten me to a size that I havent been in 10 years!
> 
> Thank You for this challenge!
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone. Celebrate the small victories because they can turn in to large ones!



Now that's an accomplishment!!!! Great job.  I bought a pair of pants that are a "smidge" too tight to wear to work.  Your post gives me hope!!!



GoofyPredsFan said:


> We Will Rock You = Queen!!!   That's definately a good one



Awesome song!!!  DS 15's favorite.  



jenanderson said:


> *Good Evening Team Donald!*  First I have to say that I feel like I was a bad coach today.  We went to DD's dance competition and I thought I would have internet access to keep up with things today but for some reason I could not connect.  So, I am sorry I was out of touch today.  I will be catching up here and doing some other computer work for a while.  I think tonight DH and I are going to try to watch a movie together.



No such thing as a bad coach!!!  Did you watch a good movie??  We watched Rocky Horror Picture Show.  We were telling DS15 about going into Cambridge in the late 70's early 80's when the people dressed in the parts etc.  He was horrified.    Mom and Dad out being wild???  Come on now -say it's not true.  If he only knew.  



#1hoosierfan said:


> I fixed this for dinner tonight.  It was very good!
> 
> http://skinnytaste.ziplist.com/reci...ntent=skinnytaste&raw_body=&theme=skinnytaste



Just printed it out.  I had a recipe that called for grape tomatoes in it.  I couldn't believe how much extra flavor the tomatoes have after they are heated.  Wow!!!  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Hello everyone,
> It's your friendly weight-keeper here
> 
> Weigh-ins have been coming in like crazy, so I don't have much time to post and read replies, but I will respond to a PM if you need me.
> 
> My goal is to post on here, so it's easier for some to just click the send a private message link in my name to send your weigh-ins.
> 
> People have been doing great and we're off to a wonderful start. Some people have inspired me to kick my butt even more next week, so it's great for me as well.
> 
> Right now, Team Donald is in the lead, but not by much. I am still missing weigh-ins from 33 Team Mickey participants and 30 Team Donald participants, so please keep them coming
> 
> You have until Monday night at 7 PM EST to send them to me before I post the week's results.
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone



I hope we win!!!  I hope we win!!!  



ougrad86 said:


> Last I checked we were doing really well in terms of posts, although Team Mickey was commenting on it (I check out that thread as well for ideas and motivation).  Sorry I wasn't able to help with the losses, but I think I will be able to produce one next Friday .
> 
> Carol



I noticed some of the comments also.  Especially the ones claiming we have more posts due to snarkiness.  I was actually a little insulted by that remark, but I understand that it's hard to understand intentions in posts due to the fact you can't read body language, etc.  so I got over that very quickly by remembering my Action Plan, remembering there are obstacles to overcome, my anchor - oh my anchor - my compass - please show me the way to victory.

Team 
Donald
You 
ROCK!!!  


Janis


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

mommyof2Pirates said:


> You did great and going into a place with food when you just cant plan ahead is very unsettling.  Glad we were able to help you through it.
> 
> Thanks I was amazed at how much it helped knowing that I'm not the onlly one facing challenges while trying to lose weight The fact that we have to send in our weights and be held accountable had a bit of influence too because I didnt want to look badl
> 
> I was even feeling so good for Zumba that I stood in the front row.  I just feel the closer I am to the instructor the better the workout.  I was a bit self concious to start but then I was like who cares.  It was such an awesome workout today.
> 
> You are a brave lady. So glad to hear you are becoming more confident (I'm normally hiding in the back)
> 
> Then as I was leaving the gym there were bball games going on and our community center team was playing a team from where I grew up. (30min away).  Well I was walking out and I ran into a guy I dated in highschool.  Does anyone else hate when this happens.  I was a bit embarressed because 1. I was all sweaty, hair a mess, and red in the face from zumba but 2.  I am probably 65lbs heavier.  The guy never meant much to me but I have not been able to shrug the feeling of being ashamed of myself.
> 
> We all feel like this from time to time For me I normally bump into people when I've run to get groceries last minute and have no make-up on, need my hair cut/coloured, and generally look like a dogs dinner At least you were exercising and getting healthier. Think of the shock he'll get when you bump into him a year from now and look fit and slim





grumpyskirtgirl said:


> I just had to come on real quick because I had a Non Scale Victory. I bought a couple of pairs of size 20 jeans & XL shirts w/o trying them on to motivate be to get to the next smaller size. And I came home and tried everything on to see how close I was... *AND EVERYTHING FIT*!!!!! Just the small weight loss in this first week has already gotten me to a size that I havent been in 10 years!
> 
> Thank You for this challenge!
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone. Celebrate the small victories because they can turn in to large ones!



LOVE THIS



buzz5985 said:


> Don't panic!!!  Just count it and move on.  How's it feel to have Team Doanld sitting on your shoulder??
> Feels pretty good thanks I actually feel much more part of a team than I thought I would if that makes any sense I really want to do well but I really, really want you guys to do well too
> 
> Janis





bellebookworm9 said:


> At one point over the summer I went out for a really, really slow jog. I was only able to do about 1.25 miles before I couldn't breathe. But I came on here and said that, and someone reminded me that at least I got out there and how many other people do I know that jogged for over a mile that day?
> 
> Well done
> 
> 
> If your camera has a self-portrait timer option of some sort on it, use that. In July when I put on my new bikini, I set the camera to 10 second timer, then placed it on top of our entertainment center (a dresser would work well too).
> 
> Thanks for this. I will have to check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buzz5985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's an accomplishment!!!! Great job.  I bought a pair of pants that are a "smidge" too tight to wear to work.  Your post gives me hope!!!
> 
> I have a range of clothes in my wardrobe- everything from a size 8 to 16! A girl can dream
> 
> I hope we win!!!  I hope we win!!!
> 
> Me too. Me too!
> 
> I noticed some of the comments also.  Especially the ones claiming we have more posts due to snarkiness.  I was actually a little insulted by that remark, but I understand that it's hard to understand intentions in posts due to the fact you can't read body language, etc.  so I got over that very quickly by remembering my Action Plan, remembering there are obstacles to overcome, my anchor - oh my anchor - my compass - please show me the way to victory.
> 
> Keep up the positive attitude and dont worry what others say
> 
> Team
> Donald
> You
> ROCK!!!
> 
> YES WE DO
> Janis
Click to expand...


----------



## donac

Good Sunday morning everyone.

I had a great relaxing day yesterday.   My stomach is still a little off but it is getting better every day.  

Today is church and then grocery shopping.  Dh will be watching the Giants game at 1.  We need to have an early dinner since dh has a Eagle Board of Review at 6 (yes 6) and that will be at least an hour if not two so better to eat early than to wait.  

I didn't do too much yesterday.  I started to clean out some boxes from my basement.  I have a bag full of yarn for the art class at school.  I have another box full of things that are ALMOST finished.

Today I need to clean out the frig when I get home and put in all the healthy food I plan to buy.  I almost have my breakfast and lunches planned out.  Just dinners to plan out before I go.  

Off to get ready for church. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## mikamah

MaryPoppins;43664194 said:
			
		

> I actually don't have a playlist.  I have found that I am very successful when I have a book on my ipod or a MP3 "book on tape" from my library.
> 
> I have a really funny story about this ... my son works at the library and picked up my reserved copy of Steven King's newest book called 11/22/63 ... which was on Cds that are made to transfer digitally to your ipod through your computer.  Anyway, this was the first time I tried to do this.  I had been walking/running for about 5 days (an hour each day) and listening to the book.
> 
> My son asked me ... "How is that book?  There is a long reserve list for it and I'm interested to know what it is about." I told him I was having a lot of trouble following it.  I know the character traveled in time and I was hearing parts of the story ... but I wasn't putting it together.  I also daydream sometimes and lose track of the story when walking ... but usually, I can figure it out.  But I was just having one heck of a time getting into this story.
> 
> Then the next night I looked at my ipod ... I had it on SHUFFLE! I told my son and he almost wet his pants laughing so hard. Now that I am listening to it in the correct order ... the story is great!  And I look forward to hearing the next part of the story when I am exercising.


Maybe this is why I don't have a playlist or an Ipod.  I'm so not tech savvy. 


buzz5985 said:


> Congrats on the loss, I am exhausted trying to keep up with this thread.
> 
> Let us know how doggie training goes.  Mine still has all the bad habits that he went in with - barks at birds, dogs, rabbits, planes, cars, people, the furnace starting, full moon, north star.  Good thing he only weighs 10 pounds.


LOL on the thread.  It's a busy place here.  It went well yesterday.  There are 4 dogs, Poko is the youngest, the oldest was 3.  Poko was pretty good, and she already knew how to sit, and did well with learning the watch me gesture.  They are using clickers/treats to train, and I think it will be good to have ds and I using the same basic commands.  One guy there had a spray bottle and sprayed his dog when he barked.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I was a bit annoyed at Ryans basketball game.  It is an instructional league for 1st-4th grade.  The teams are mixed and up until this point during games the older kids would play against each other for half of the time and then the younger kids would play against each other for the other half.  They dont keep score so its non-competitive but for some reason today the coach decided to just sparatically put the kids in here and there.  Ryan got about 3min of playing time total.  Normally I would just shrug it off, Im not that kind of parent but the coach has irked me from day one.  I worked off the stress at Zumba though and felt much more relaxed afterward.
> 
> I was even feeling so good for Zumba that I stood in the front row.  I just feel the closer I am to the instructor the better the workout.  I was a bit self concious to start but then I was like who cares.  It was such an awesome workout today.
> 
> Then as I was leaving the gym there were bball games going on and our community center team was playing a team from where I grew up. (30min away).  Well I was walking out and I ran into a guy I dated in highschool.  Does anyone else hate when this happens.  I was a bit embarressed because 1. I was all sweaty, hair a mess, and red in the face from zumba but 2.  I am probably 65lbs heavier.  The guy never meant much to me but I have not been able to shrug the feeling of being ashamed of myself.


That is so frustrating about the coaching.  It's hard to figure out what to do sometimes in those situations, especially if it's a volunteer coach.  I wrote an email to michael's baseball coach last year about some attitude stuff, but never sent it, and I think that was the best decision.  
I bet that guy thought you looked hot and is still kicking himself for letting you get away!!!



grumpyskirtgirl said:


> I just had to come on real quick because I had a Non Scale Victory. I bought a couple of pairs of size 20 jeans & XL shirts w/o trying them on to motivate be to get to the next smaller size. And I came home and tried everything on to see how close I was... *AND EVERYTHING FIT*!!!!! Just the small weight loss in this first week has already gotten me to a size that I havent been in 10 years!
> 
> Thank You for this challenge!
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone. Celebrate the small victories because they can turn in to large ones!


Whoo hoo!!  Congratulations!!!


jenanderson said:


> *Good Evening Team Donald!*  First I have to say that I feel like I was a bad coach today.  We went to DD's dance competition and I thought I would have internet access to keep up with things today but for some reason I could not connect.  So, I am sorry I was out of touch today.  I will be catching up here and doing some other computer work for a while.  I think tonight DH and I are going to try to watch a movie together.


You have been an awesome coach.  Hope dd had fun and did well at her competition and you enjoyed some movie time with dh.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> So we went to eat with my inlaws who insisted that we go to this place that is a bar/eatery aka. hole in the wall dingy place that apparently serves the best burgers ever.  So we did, feeling a bit wierd taking my kids there but it was 4pm.  I ate small for breakfast and lunch and did 60 min of zumba so I had a little over 1,000 calories saved for dinner.  I ate half of the burger which actually was made with 90/10 beef.  (yes I asked and embarressed my dh).  It was not greasy at all so I believe them.  I had a small handful of fries and 2 mozzerella sticks.  It wasnt a healthy dinner but it was within my calories and all I dranks was water.  Lots of it.  I was kind of rushing us out of there because the bar was getting filled with some odd looking characters and this one couple was really 3 sheets to the wind.  So we paid the bill and left.
> 
> As we are walking to our car I notice the drunk couple getting in a car.  I couldnt believe that I saw this visibly drunk lady behind the wheel.  I almost went over to tell her to give me her keys but I guess I just couldnt get up the nerve.  So we tried to wait until they left.  We started backing out as they did so we backed way up the street.  This lady backed out fairly slowly and than slammed on the gas probably not know she didnt switch it to drive and slammed into a truck.  She then drove off.  We got her plate numbers.  Went into the bar and they found the owner of the truck.  We called 911.  Waited for like 25min because the cops I guess tried to find this car.  They finally showed up and unfortunately hadnt.  Apparently a bunch of people knew this couple but it was like no one really could stand them and only knew them from coming to the bars.  They said the couple was planning on bar hopping all night and were headed to the next bar.  So they told the cop where to look for them.  Now if/when they find her my husband will most likely have to testify that it was the women that he had seen visibly intoxicated and smash into the car.  Uggh.  Apparently the people who knew of them said the man no longer could drive because he has had dui's and has been sentenced for vehicular homicide while driving drunk before.  They think she had dui's as well.  I mean how stupid are you.  I know we did the right thing by calling the police but yet I hate to get ourselves involved in these things.
> 
> So that was my eventful evening.  At least it wasnt our car they crashed into I guess it could have been worse.
> 
> I knew there was a reason I wanted to stay home tonight.


Good job on the eating!! and  on the drunk people.  So frustrating that people are still so stupid sometimes.



dvccruiser76 said:


> Hello everyone,
> It's your friendly weight-keeper here
> 
> Weigh-ins have been coming in like crazy, so I don't have much time to post and read replies, but I will respond to a PM if you need me.
> 
> My goal is to post on here, so it's easier for some to just click the send a private message link in my name to send your weigh-ins.
> 
> People have been doing great and we're off to a wonderful start. Some people have inspired me to kick my butt even more next week, so it's great for me as well.
> 
> Right now, Team Donald is in the lead, but not by much. I am still missing weigh-ins from 33 Team Mickey participants and 30 Team Donald participants, so please keep them coming
> 
> You have until Monday night at 7 PM EST to send them to me before I post the week's results.
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone


Thank you Sue for all your hard work with this busy challenge.  Hope you had a good week!!



pjlla said:


> Hey friends!  No time to read and reply this morning, but I at least wanted to say hi!  I had a good weigh-in yesterday and was pleased to see so many holiday pounds kicked to the curb!  I am hoping and praying that you all had similar (or better) news with the scale yesterday!
> 
> Yesterday was a looooooong day of sitting.  DD had her civics class competition at the Legislative building in Concord, NH yesterday. It was an all-day event. Sadly, they did not win, so no trip to Washington in April.
> 
> Then the evening was a quick grocery stop and some more waiting for DD at swim practice.  We didn't really think she would make it, so we threw the bag in the car as an afterthought.  I didn't even bother to bring my workout clothes.  Then I was wishing I had.  Oh well.  I walked outside several blocks to find some lunch (rather than move the car) in the afternoon and then killed an hour walking around a museum, so at least I got a bit of movement in!!
> 
> Today is DS's basketball game at 10:30 and DD's swim meet at noon.  It slated to last 10 hours!!    I work the timing system/computer, so I can't just leave, but it is a distance meet and I will have some long breaks during the 500 yard and 1 mile swim heats.  So I will at least be able to get up and walk around!
> 
> Off to make breakfast for the family.  See you tomorrow.................P


Hope it was a great day for ds and dd, and not to painfully long for you, my friend. 



VirataMama4 said:


> On a side note, my DS4 woke up this morning talking about some "orange bowl that changes food" and he needed to find it. I have no idea what he's talking about, but he goes to the kitchen gets his step stool and starts trying to search the cupboards for it...  He comes out all upset cuz he can't reach all of them so I take him in there and let him stand on the counter to look in each and EVERY cupboard.  All the while I'm asking him if he's sure we have it, because I don't think we do and finally he tells me "I saw it in my dreams and its REAL!"    So I explained to him that not everything in our dreams is real, and we don't have an "orange bowl that changes food," but if he sees it at the store to let me know and we'll look at getting it.


Love it.  



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Good Morning!  I love to workout to any upbeat songs.  A few of my favorites are Single Ladies by Beyonce and California Girls by Katy Perry.  I used to go to Zumba classes and we would dance to So What by Pink, that's fun!  Also in Zumba I learned who Pitbull was!  His music always gets me going too.  The only problem is that I tend to want to stop and dance!    hahaha!!  I'm actually a country music gal, but I love dancey pop music to work out too.  I look forward to other suggestions


My son has changed the words to single ladies when we walk the dog to "all the single puppies, all the single puppies, if you like it you better put a leash on it, if you like it you better put a leash on it" and ruff, ruff, thrown in there too. 



LuvBaloo said:


> Jumping in to say I did my weigh in today and am happy it is the same as before Christmas.    I didn't join in time for last week's starting weight, so this is the first time I've stepped on a scale since November.
> 
> Unfortunately the weigh in may have been helped by the nasty flu bug which hit my house on Wed night.  My 10 yo DD started her puking marathon at 6pm, my 6yoDD joined in at 11pm and I started at 3am, which meant a really crappy time for the whole house.  Luckily DH didn't get it, and we are all over it now.
> 
> Going to try a "belly fit" class today.
> Have a busy weekend, with both girls indoor soccer, 2 birthday parties and taking down the Christmas decorations.


Whoo!! Great job gettin grid of the holiday weight even if you had a little flu help.  Glad you are all better. 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Hello Team Donald!!
> 
> My name is Karen and I am from New Jersey!  This is my third BL challenge (I took a hiatus last summer/fall and have returned!!) and I have really missed you guys!!  So hello to my new and old friends
> 
> To give you all some background...I have struggled with my weight all my life and about seven months ago was diagnosed with a gluten intolerance.  I have been gluten free (GF) for about 6 months.  I'm excited to also begin weight watchers (for the third time) at the end of the month.  I know with your support I will make my GOAL....I want to make my goal weight by the time I turn 40 (1 1/2 years from now.)
> 
> So, I look forward to learning more about all of you and thank you in advance for all of your support on my journey to being healthy!
> 
> Happy Weekend!


Hi Karen!  I've missed you.  Hope you are doing well, and looking forward to sitting on our porches this spring while we dis in the warm sunshine.  Though yesterday we could have been out there, it was beautiful here. 



jenanderson said:


> _Studies have shown that listening to music during exercise can improve results, both in terms of being a motivator and as a distraction from negatives like fatigue and boredom.
> 
> People exercise longer and more vigorously to music!
> 
> Working with a trainer who pushes you is ideal, but when exercising without a partner music can do that too.
> 
> Consider creating an exercises playlist on your iPod or MP3 player especially for your program.
> 
> Make a playlist filled with music that you reserve listening to and look forward to hearing when you workout next._
> 
> *Saturday's QOTD: Do you have a playlist of music that you use to help motivate you?  If you do, share some of your favorite songs to work out to.*


I don't use music when I walk/run or have an ipod.  I'm so behind the times.  I just got a phone that can text. lol.  Often I walk with ds on his bike, and now we have the dog, so we're walking her.  Even when I'm alone, I enjoy the quiet and watching the scenery. 



amykathleen2005 said:


> Biggest challenge at the moment is that my beloved dog Molly is very sick. She is currently undergoing blood transfusions for anemia. It just came on so fast, she was fine at Christmas and New Year's Day and now she is not well at all.
> 
> When I get stressed and upset I eat crap to make me feel better. Part of the reason I gained weight in the first place when my dad was ill and died when I started college.
> 
> Not a good way to start the year.


 I hope she does ok. 

Good morning everyone!!

I had a successful shopping trip yesterday, and truly did not bring home any junk.  I almost bought chips, salt and vinegar for ds, because I don't like that flavor, but remember the words of wisdom from Pamela in the past, and he doesn't need them either, so I didn't.  I did pick up half a rollup of buffalo chicken salad, and that was my splurge.  I made a big salad for my dinner, and ds had leftover steak/potato puff and carrots.  I put avocado, grapes, strawberries in the salad.  I try to add different things to make salads more interesting and it defintely helps.  

I got to get the dog out for her walk now.  She's getting a little frisky.

Have a great sunday!!


----------



## jenanderson

*Good Morning Team Donald!*

On Friday, I asked you about your plans for having a successful weekend because we all know that when we plan ahead, we are more likely to stay with those plans.  

*Sunday's QOTD:  Now that it is Sunday, what are you doing to plan for the week?  Do you have everything you need to make good meals for the week?  Will you be cooking things today to make it easier during the week?*


----------



## jenanderson

jenanderson said:


> *Sunday's QOTD:  Now that it is Sunday, what are you doing to plan for the week?  Do you have everything you need to make good meals for the week?  Will you be cooking things today to make it easier during the week?*



I see that my usual group of early rise and shine sort of people were up well before me again!    Hopefully during the week I will be ale to get the QOTD posted earlier!

My plan for today is to take and finish planning out my meals for the week.  I had started it but didn't finish it.  Then, I will need to get to the grocery store.  One of the things I am doing for this week is to make the one of the WW zero point soups so that I have a good lunch all week long.  It will help me because I want to try to add some exercising in before school (that means at 5 AM ) and I won't have to worry about taking the time to do it if I know my lunch is already made.  I have also looked at the calendar and realize that our dinner on Tuesday night needs to be fast and easy.  I think I will cut up some chicken today so that it is all ready to be made into a low fat chicken strip recipe that I have.  Anything I can do today with food make the week easier will help keep me on plan and that is one of the most important steps for me.


----------



## jillbur

bellebookworm9 said:


> And now that I've helped increase your post count, I'm going back to my own thread.




Gretchen~I was just thinking about you and your mom. Hope all is going well. I guess I probably should look for you on the other thread 




mikamah said:


> LOL on the thread.  It's a busy place here.  It went well yesterday.  There are 4 dogs, Poko is the youngest, the oldest was 3.  Poko was pretty good, and she already knew how to sit, and did well with learning the watch me gesture.  They are using clickers/treats to train, and I think it will be good to have ds and I using the same basic commands.  One guy there had a spray bottle and sprayed his dog when he barked.



Glad to hear Poko is a star student  The guy with the spray bottle would have been kicked out of our dog obedience classs! The trainer was very much against any kind of punishments. In fact one person who could not control their dog at all, and argued with our instructor on what to do to try to gain control, stopped after 2 classes (She also had a chocker collar on the poor thing~no wonder it wouldn't listen to her!). I loved it and so did my Charley. My advice is to practice everything at home, because it's not such a controlled environment! We practiced nightly and have slacked off now that it's been 1 1/2 years. But, it really helped!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I'll be back to check in later. Off to take the kids to Sunday School. I'm not staying for church today, since I still have this stinking cold and don't want to sneeze and blow my nose the whole service. I think everyone will be thankful when I leave lol!


Jill


----------



## VirataMama4

jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald!*
> 
> On Friday, I asked you about your plans for having a successful weekend because we all know that when we plan ahead, we are more likely to stay with those plans.
> 
> *Sunday's QOTD:  Now that it is Sunday, what are you doing to plan for the week?  Do you have everything you need to make good meals for the week?  Will you be cooking things today to make it easier during the week?*



I have this weeks menu planned already, but need to run to the commissary to pick up some healthy stuff for lunches.  DH is home tomorrow and Tuesday, and we have some projects around the house to work on, so we should be good about not eating out since we won't be going out. 



jenanderson said:


> I see that my usual group of early rise and shine sort of people were up well before me again!    Hopefully during the week I will be ale to get the QOTD posted earlier!
> 
> My plan for today is to take and finish planning out my meals for the week.  I had started it but didn't finish it.  Then, I will need to get to the grocery store.  One of the things I am doing for this week is to make the one of the WW zero point soups so that I have a good lunch all week long.  It will help me because I want to try to add some exercising in before school (that means at 5 AM ) and I won't have to worry about taking the time to do it if I know my lunch is already made.  I have also looked at the calendar and realize that our dinner on Tuesday night needs to be fast and easy.  I think I will cut up some chicken today so that it is all ready to be made into a low fat chicken strip recipe that I have.  Anything I can do today with food make the week easier will help keep me on plan and that is one of the most important steps for me.



I would love the chicken strip recipe! My kids might eat that.


----------



## jenanderson

VirataMama4 said:


> I would love the chicken strip recipe! My kids might eat that.



That is why we are having it as well....at least the kids will eat with us and it is super easy!

Here is the recipe:  you just cut chicken breasts into strips, mix together 2 Tbs. milk and 1 Tbs. Dijon mustard.  Dip the strips into the milk and mustard and roll in bread crumbs.  You can only use like 3 Tbs.  of breadcrumbs so you have use them sparingly.  You bake them at 350 until done  flipping them over while baking.  I also put the pan in the oven when it is preheating because it makes them crunchier when you put them on the hot pan.  

I do strips for DH and me first and then I add a few more breadcrumbs so that the kids strips are a bit more coated.  

Enjoy!


----------



## #1hoosierfan

jenanderson said:


> *Sunday's QOTD:  Now that it is Sunday, what are you doing to plan for the week?  Do you have everything you need to make good meals for the week?  Will you be cooking things today to make it easier during the week?*



I actually do all of my grocery shopping for the week on Friday after work.  I plan simple meals through-out the week or use the Crock-Pot.  Next week some of the things we are having is chicken fajitas, grilled cheese and tomato soup, grilled chicken with baked potatoes and veggies, and hamburgers and baked french fries.  For lunch I picked up stuff for salad and some low-calorie soup.  I like to save more of the calories for dinner. 

We were busy yesterday, so today I am catching up on laundry and just being lazy.  I do have to do plyometrics from p90x again today.


----------



## #1hoosierfan

jenanderson said:


> That is why we are having it as well....at least the kids will eat with us and it is super easy!
> 
> Here is the recipe:  you just cut chicken breasts into strips, mix together 2 Tbs. milk and 1 Tbs. Dijon mustard.  Dip the strips into the milk and mustard and roll in bread crumbs.  You can only use like 3 Tbs.  of breadcrumbs so you have use them sparingly.  You bake them at 350 until done  flipping them over while baking.  I also put the pan in the oven when it is preheating because it makes them crunchier when you put them on the hot pan.
> 
> I do strips for DH and me first and then I add a few more breadcrumbs so that the kids strips are a bit more coated.
> 
> Enjoy!



Yum!  I am going to try those this week when we have chicken!


----------



## jenanderson

dvccruiser76 said:


> Hello everyone,
> It's your friendly weight-keeper here
> 
> Weigh-ins have been coming in like crazy, so I don't have much time to post and read replies, but I will respond to a PM if you need me.
> 
> My goal is to post on here, so it's easier for some to just click the send a private message link in my name to send your weigh-ins.



Thanks Sue!  A reminder is helpful and we appreciate all you do!  



ougrad86 said:


> Weekends I tend not to plan unless I know there is an event or something that might cause problems. On weekends, I tend to eat a light breakfast, sometimes forget lunch and so can splurge a little on dinner.  We are having a very quiet weekend since DH is under the weather.  I ran some errands and picked up a few things I could not find at the grocery store the other day, and doing some laundry today (so I can have alot of computer time!).  As normal, forgot to eat lunch, just had a snack, so had spaghetti tonight!  One of my favorite foods!
> 
> *I hope your DH is feeling better.  I kind of am like you on the weekends with the food.  I plan my exercising out very carefully but the food we just kind of figure out as we go.  The family all knows that I am back to losing weight again though so they are good with their choices.*
> 
> I have hit a few plateaus, most recently this last fall.  I was losing pretty good, and then it stopped.  I was not excercising much at the time, and I was in no frame of mind to start up, although I did continue to monitor my weight and stay OP as much as possible.  After about 6 weeks (probably made longer by the stress I was under), I finally broke loose and it dropped again.
> *I have a weird theory that every once in awhile my body is "adjusting" to the new weight.  I have heard of places where your body is most comfortable, and as you are losing, I am wondering if your body is just trying to adjust to the change.*
> But in cases like this, I just keep on keeping on.  You eat well, exercise and believe that you will start losing again.  And muscles getting toned, it might be reflected in inches and the way your body is looking.
> 
> *I think what you wrote is so true!  *
> 
> Well, my first week was a gain, but I expected that.  We were on our trip, and then returning with all the junk food in the house and the craziness at work catching up, so I decided to start with this week.  I did weigh myself when we returned, and then I gained a huge amount  - missed some days with water, wasn't eating oatmeal for breakfast, still snacking on the wrong things. So based on my high weight right after my first weigh in (I think the trip kicked in), and what I weighed in, I actually had lost 2.5 pounds, so I'll take it!  I'm back on track, gained some during the holidays, but I expected that so I'm ready to hit the ground running.  Got all my healthy food in the house and am good to go.  DH even offered to take me out to eat at our favorite steakhouse last night, as a last fling, but I was on my first day so turned it down (just as well, he is pretty sick today).  I will take it some weekend as my splurge, since WW gives me some splurge points.



Hello Carol!  Sounds like you are back on track and ready to go!  I have to say that is one of the reasons why I love WW...splurge points are so helpful!  It is a way for me to know that I don't have to give up everything that I like as long as I am making good choices along the way.  It is how I feel just fine having my glass of wine or two on the weekend!  



#1hoosierfan said:


> Click on the screen name on the left side.  It will bring up a drop-down menu.  Select- send a private message.



Thanks for posting this last night Michelle! 



cjdj4 said:


> So birthday dinner for my mom was a huge success! I made salmon, salad, and roasted veggies. It was so good. The decadent chocolate cake for desert was probably not a good choice Or the Baileys Irish Cream. Hopefully I can recover!
> 
> 1st - We Will Rock You is a sing by Queen.  2nd - You were so busy beating yourself up that you did not mention this ex of yours was now bald, 50+ lbs. overweight, and he was still sporting a mullet and acid wash jeans



I am glad your mom's dinner was a success!  Sounds like you made a super healthy meal.  As for the dessert and drink...you can recover.  Just be sure today you drink you water, get some exercising in and stay on track today!  I am amazed how when I am REALLY on plan, a little thing like that doesn't hurt me because I just get right back to what I know I have to do.

  I about died laughing about your comment...the description of what the ex could have possibly looked like is so true!  We often get so caught up with our own self image that we don't notice that others have aged along with us!  



belledreamer said:


> What DON'T I have?!  I've got everything from pop to country, from BeeGees to Queen; if it has a good beat, it's probably on my playlist.  I also listen to my collection of Disney World theme park music to keep me focused on doing the Princess 5k.



When I am running and thinking about a Disney trip or a Disney race...I listen to WDW tracks all the time!  My DH would laugh when I ran to Wishes!



			
				MaryPoppins;43664194 said:
			
		

> I actually don't have a playlist.  I have found that I am very successful when I have a book on my ipod or a MP3 "book on tape" from my library.
> 
> I have a really funny story about this ... my son works at the library and picked up my reserved copy of Steven King's newest book called 11/22/63 ... which was on Cds that are made to transfer digitally to your ipod through your computer.  Anyway, this was the first time I tried to do this.  I had been walking/running for about 5 days (an hour each day) and listening to the book.
> 
> My son asked me ... "How is that book?  There is a long reserve list for it and I'm interested to know what it is about." I told him I was having a lot of trouble following it.  I know the character traveled in time and I was hearing parts of the story ... but I wasn't putting it together.  I also daydream sometimes and lose track of the story when walking ... but usually, I can figure it out.  But I was just having one heck of a time getting into this story.
> 
> Then the next night I looked at my ipod ... I had it on SHUFFLE! I told my son and he almost wet his pants laughing so hard. Now that I am listening to it in the correct order ... the story is great!  And I look forward to hearing the next part of the story when I am exercising.



  I could totally see myself doing that!  My iPod is always on shuffle and I never think about it!



trinaweena said:


> Hey guys! i forgot to check in for a few days! Can't do that because then I have far too much to catch up on!
> 
> Things are going well. I'm still off the dairy but i didn't eat that much dairy to begin with so I don't know if i'm seeing a difference.  I've still had a few stomach aches, one today right before we were supposed to go to the movies, which sucks because then I didn't feel like going.  I felt kind of bad for cancelling plans literally as we were leaving but, what are you going to do?  We returned some bottles instead (15 dollars worth, I had been stock piling) and then watched sherlock. A good night, if not the one we had planned.
> 
> We also went for a walk because it was gorgeous out and we estimated we walked about 5 miles. It was nice and we got the dogs out which we really nedded to do.
> 
> I really want to answer todays question of the day, I always say I'm going to post my playlist cause im quite proud of it, but its really long. Im going to do it this time I think, just not right this second since its past midnight and i have work tomorrow.  This is the first sunday i've worked in like three weeks so it will be interesting.
> 
> hope everyone is having a nice weekend!



Hi Trina!  I am sorry your stomach is still bothering you.  It must have not been good to have had you cancel your plans for the movies.  Hopefully you will get it all figured out.  I am glad that you could get out and enjoy the nice weather and walk though.  It has already started to turn really cold here again so I am afraid we will be inside or really bundled up!  Can't wait to hear your playlist!  



buzz5985 said:


> I listen to Pandora Radio a lot when walking - the exercise stations. or the Adult contemporary stations.
> 
> On my iPod I have, this will age me - a lot of Disco It's Raining Men, I Will Survive, Hot, Hot, Hot, Donna Summer, Billy Idol, U2, the Pogues, the Cranberries, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Bruce Sprintstein.
> 
> I should add some Latin music.  I have Satellite radio and love the latin channel.



Morning Janis!  I haven't tried Pandora but I know a lot of people use it.  Your songs don't age you because I have a lot of those songs as well (maybe that aged me ).

I think Latin music has a great beat and I might have to try that as well!  



bellebookworm9 said:


> At one point over the summer I went out for a really, really slow jog. I was only able to do about 1.25 miles before I couldn't breathe. But I came on here and said that, and someone reminded me that at least I got out there and how many other people do I know that jogged for over a mile that day?
> 
> Thanks for advertising my blog!  Hi Nicole, if you have any questions feel free to PM me and check out the blog-it's pretty detailed and will have even more details soon-I leave in two days!



Hi Gretchen!    What you wrote is what is getting me through this tough stage with my running...there are many other people who are not doing what I am doing and at least I am getting out there and doing it.  BTW...your blog is very detailed oriented and I loved reading it!



buzz5985 said:


> Did you watch a good movie??  We watched Rocky Horror Picture Show.  We were telling DS15 about going into Cambridge in the late 70's early 80's when the people dressed in the parts etc.  He was horrified.    Mom and Dad out being wild???  Come on now -say it's not true.  If he only knew.



I will admit to what we watched..._No Strings Attached._  It was totally inappropriate in so many ways, cute in that predictable romantic comedy sort of way and just a no thinking involved sort of flick.  To be honest, I enjoyed it because I am a sucker for a good romantic comedy!  

Love it about the Rocky Horror Picture Show.  We tried to explain that to our kids and they just look at us like they don't understand us at all!  



donac said:


> Good Sunday morning everyone.
> 
> I had a great relaxing day yesterday.   My stomach is still a little off but it is getting better every day.
> 
> Today is church and then grocery shopping.  Dh will be watching the Giants game at 1.  We need to have an early dinner since dh has a Eagle Board of Review at 6 (yes 6) and that will be at least an hour if not two so better to eat early than to wait.
> 
> I didn't do too much yesterday.  I started to clean out some boxes from my basement.  I have a bag full of yarn for the art class at school.  I have another box full of things that are ALMOST finished.
> 
> Today I need to clean out the frig when I get home and put in all the healthy food I plan to buy.  I almost have my breakfast and lunches planned out.  Just dinners to plan out before I go.
> 
> Off to get ready for church.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Morning Dona!  You are always up early and beating me to the post.  I am going to blame it on the fact that you are on the east coast and are an hour ahead of me!    Sounds like you are slowly getting better, hopefully that will continue. 



mikamah said:


> Hope dd had fun and did well at her competition and you enjoyed some movie time with dh.
> 
> My son has changed the words to single ladies when we walk the dog to "all the single puppies, all the single puppies, if you like it you better put a leash on it, if you like it you better put a leash on it" and ruff, ruff, thrown in there too.



Morning Kathy - DD did have fun.  She is on the varsity competition dance team for her high school.  This is the school's first year having a competition dance team so I will be honest and say they are not all that great.  They have gotten way better though and I know by next year the team will be more competitive.  It has been fun to watch them work so hard to become a team and learn how this type of dance team works.

Your DS cracks me up!  I bet the next time I hear that song I will think of his words!

Great job avoiding all the chips.  I have found myself not buying treats for the rest of the family either (even if I don't like them).  I know that both my kids are learning to eat healthier and that it is so good for them as well.


----------



## jenanderson

jillbur said:


> I'll be back to check in later. Off to take the kids to Sunday School. I'm not staying for church today, since I still have this stinking cold and don't want to sneeze and blow my nose the whole service. I think everyone will be thankful when I leave lol!



Take it easy Jill!  You don't want to get even sicker....I hope that the cold goes away soon!



#1hoosierfan said:


> I actually do all of my grocery shopping for the week on Friday after work.  I plan simple meals through-out the week or use the Crock-Pot.  Next week some of the things we are having is chicken fajitas, grilled cheese and tomato soup, grilled chicken with baked potatoes and veggies, and hamburgers and baked french fries.  For lunch I picked up stuff for salad and some low-calorie soup.  I like to save more of the calories for dinner.
> 
> We were busy yesterday, so today I am catching up on laundry and just being lazy.  I do have to do plyometrics from p90x again today.



Thanks for the meal ideas Michelle!  I am sitting working on my menu for the week and kind of struggling with it today.  I think I will add some chicken fajitas to the week because I can cut up the chicken at the same time as I cut chicken for the chicken finger recipe I posted for you.  Then if I cut up some veggies...all we have to do is throw it all on the stove one night.  Simple!



#1hoosierfan said:


> Yum!  I am going to try those this week when we have chicken!



I hope you like them!  I like that they are easy and everyone in the family will eat them!


----------



## melmar136

Just finsihed cathching up on the thread (4 pages since yesterday morning)!

QOTD: I went shopping on Fri night and still have to pick a few things up today.  I bought some ground turkey to make meatballs as well, as I saw someone else on here who was making the same thing.  I made sure to buy lots of healthy snacks, and fruits/veggies.  

I have been thinking about this, and wanted to ask the runners here: My cousin suggested I try the couch 2 5K.... When I think of running, I think of high school gym class when they made us run around the track for a physical fitness test.  It was pure torture to me.  I was never into sports, and not extremely active, but back then, I was only slightly overweight, and yet it was still so difficult for me.  So, I can only imagine how it would be for me now, weighing about 50 pounds more than I was then!  
I just don't seem to be able to get past the idea that running would still be pure torture...not being able to breathe, knees aching, etc.
I know I should maybe just give it a try to see if it's something I might like now, but I have this awful roadblock in my head about it.
Did anyone else feel this way before they started running?


----------



## VirataMama4

melmar136 said:


> Just finsihed cathching up on the thread (4 pages since yesterday morning)!
> 
> QOTD: I went shopping on Fri night and still have to pick a few things up today.  I bought some ground turkey to make meatballs as well, as I saw someone else on here who was making the same thing.  I made sure to buy lots of healthy snacks, and fruits/veggies.
> 
> I have been thinking about this, and wanted to ask the runners here: My cousin suggested I try the couch 2 5K.... When I think of running, I think of high school gym class when they made us run around the track for a physical fitness test.  It was pure torture to me.  I was never into sports, and not extremely active, but back then, I was only slightly overweight, and yet it was still so difficult for me.  So, I can only imagine how it would be for me now, weighing about 50 pounds more than I was then!
> I just don't seem to be able to get past the idea that running would still be pure torture...not being able to breathe, knees aching, etc.
> I know I should maybe just give it a try to see if it's something I might like now, but I have this awful roadblock in my head about it.
> Did anyone else feel this way before they started running?



I'm starting c25k today.  I started in back in July last year, but fell off the wagon when we went on vacation.   I thought it was crazy to think I could even run for 1 minute, but I started out as a slow jog and each week I'd go a little faster.  Alot of people have done really great on it.  As a motivator I'm just going to keep picturing the Princess 1/2 medal, I'm going to get in 2013!


----------



## cjdj4

buzz5985 said:


> I noticed some of the comments also.  Especially the ones claiming we have more posts due to snarkiness.  I was actually a little insulted by that remark, but I understand that it's hard to understand intentions in posts due to the fact you can't read body language, etc.  so I got over that very quickly by remembering my Action Plan, remembering there are obstacles to overcome, my anchor - oh my anchor - my compass - please show me the way to victory.
> Janis


Really? I do not think we are snarky at all. I think we have a super supportive positive thread. Interesting. 



jenanderson said:


> I am glad your mom's dinner was a success!  Sounds like you made a super healthy meal.  As for the dessert and drink...you can recover.  Just be sure today you drink you water, get some exercising in and stay on track today!  I am amazed how when I am REALLY on plan, a little thing like that doesn't hurt me because I just get right back to what I know I have to do.
> 
> I about died laughing about your comment...the description of what the ex could have possibly looked like is so true!  We often get so caught up with our own self image that we don't notice that others have aged along with us!


I am bad about drinking water, but you are right. I need to really drink it today because of last night's indulgences. 
I am glad I made you laugh!



jenanderson said:


> *Sunday's QOTD:  Now that it is Sunday, what are you doing to plan for the week?  Do you have everything you need to make good meals for the week?  Will you be cooking things today to make it easier during the week?*



I bought 5 lean cuisines, a box of Clementines, and red pepper & Hummas for lunch this week. I always keep Bumble Bee Tuna Medleys Lemon Pepper Flavor in my office just in case. I also keep a box of Special K bars and 100 calorie snacks in my office. At home, we are having Turkey Meatloaf with melted cranberry sauce on top (YUMMY!) with the leftover mixed veggies and salad tonight. We will have grilled Italian sausages with red pepper and onions. We will have baked chicken thighs this week too. I know we will go out to eat at least once so I will have to look up the best possible options for the palce we choose. I also took the advice of someone on here (sorry I forgot who) and bought dessert flavored Yoplaits to eat at the end of each day. 
Now I just need to start drinking water.


----------



## cjdj4

melmar136 said:


> Just finsihed cathching up on the thread (4 pages since yesterday morning)!
> 
> QOTD: I went shopping on Fri night and still have to pick a few things up today.  I bought some ground turkey to make meatballs as well, as I saw someone else on here who was making the same thing.  I made sure to buy lots of healthy snacks, and fruits/veggies.
> 
> I have been thinking about this, and wanted to ask the runners here: My cousin suggested I try the couch 2 5K.... When I think of running, I think of high school gym class when they made us run around the track for a physical fitness test.  It was pure torture to me.  I was never into sports, and not extremely active, but back then, I was only slightly overweight, and yet it was still so difficult for me.  So, I can only imagine how it would be for me now, weighing about 50 pounds more than I was then!
> I just don't seem to be able to get past the idea that running would still be pure torture...not being able to breathe, knees aching, etc.
> I know I should maybe just give it a try to see if it's something I might like now, but I have this awful roadblock in my head about it.
> Did anyone else feel this way before they started running?





VirataMama4 said:


> I'm starting c25k today.  I started in back in July last year, but fell off the wagon when we went on vacation.   I thought it was crazy to think I could even run for 1 minute, but I started out as a slow jog and each week I'd go a little faster.  Alot of people have done really great on it.  As a motivator I'm just going to keep picturing the Princess 1/2 medal, I'm going to get in 2013!





I started with C25K 3 years ago. It really works! I know it is hard to get going, but once you do you will see success. Just don't give up. Have you downloaded any podcasts or apps you can play on your ipod that tell you when to run and when to stop?


----------



## #1hoosierfan

VirataMama4 said:


> I'm starting c25k today.  I started in back in July last year, but fell off the wagon when we went on vacation.   I thought it was crazy to think I could even run for 1 minute, but I started out as a slow jog and each week I'd go a little faster.  Alot of people have done really great on it.  As a motivator I'm just going to keep picturing the Princess 1/2 medal, I'm going to get in 2013!



I did C25K to get ready for the wine and dine 2011.  Don't get discouraged if you have to repeat a week every now and then.  That was key for me.  I believe it was about week 3 or 4 that was a big jump.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald!*
> 
> On Friday, I asked you about your plans for having a successful weekend because we all know that when we plan ahead, we are more likely to stay with those plans.
> 
> *Sunday's QOTD:  Now that it is Sunday, what are you doing to plan for the week?  Do you have everything you need to make good meals for the week?  Will you be cooking things today to make it easier during the week?*



AARGH the computer ate my post but here goeas-again!!
I'm planning out my weeks menus (though still struggling to figure out some days) today! Definitely find this helps avoid take-outs and helps me stay on track! Love some of the recipe ideas on here-think I will be giving the chicken strips a go I'm also planning my exercise for the week and putting it on the calender so I'm more likely to stick to it



jenanderson said:


> I see that my usual group of early rise and shine sort of people were up well before me again!    Hopefully during the week I will be ale to get the QOTD posted earlier!
> 
> I'm 5/6 hours ahead of you so dont be hard on youself
> 
> My plan for today is to take and finish planning out my meals for the week.  I had started it but didn't finish it.  Then, I will need to get to the grocery store.  One of the things I am doing for this week is to make the one of the WW zero point soups so that I have a good lunch all week long.  It will help me because I want to try to add some exercising in before school (that means at 5 AM ) and I won't have to worry about taking the time to do it if I know my lunch is already made.  I have also looked at the calendar and realize that our dinner on Tuesday night needs to be fast and easy.  I think I will cut up some chicken today so that it is all ready to be made into a low fat chicken strip recipe that I have.  Anything I can do today with food make the week easier will help keep me on plan and that is one of the most important steps for me.



Gotta love those zero point soups Anything thats healthy and keeps the hunger pangs a bay is a winner


jenanderson said:


> Thanks Sue!  A reminder is helpful and we appreciate all you do!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Carol!  Sounds like you are back on track and ready to go!  I have to say that is one of the reasons why I love WW...splurge points are so helpful!  It is a way for me to know that I don't have to give up everything that I like as long as I am making good choices along the way.  It is how I feel just fine having my glass of wine or two on the weekend!
> 
> I too love to splurge those points on my weekend glass of wine
> 
> 
> 
> VirataMama4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting c25k today.  I started in back in July last year, but fell off the wagon when we went on vacation.   I thought it was crazy to think I could even run for 1 minute, but I started out as a slow jog and each week I'd go a little faster.  Alot of people have done really great on it.  As a motivator I'm just going to keep picturing the Princess 1/2 medal, I'm going to get in 2013!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking of starting C25K again. tried 2 years ago and then life got in the way but would love to run a disney race (or any race) although sorta worried I may be too old to start running at 46yrs?
Click to expand...


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

cjdj4 said:


> Really? I do not think we are snarky at all. I think we have a super supportive positive thread. Interesting.



I agree this is a lovely group of people and very supportive.


----------



## VirataMama4

Just finished week 1 day 1 of c25k.  It felt really good to get back at it.  I do have an app downloaded to my phone that keeps track of run/walk schedule for me.  It helps alot since I don't always pay attention to the clock.  

My exercise plan is to do every other day of c25k, workout with my trainer 2 days a week and do the workouts on my own on the off days.  Now I just have to keep my goals insight so I stick with it! 

Now I'm off to finish the dreaded


----------



## VirataMama4

buzz5985 said:


> I noticed some of the comments also.  Especially the ones claiming we have more posts due to snarkiness.  I was actually a little insulted by that remark, but I understand that it's hard to understand intentions in posts due to the fact you can't read body language, etc.  so I got over that very quickly by remembering my Action Plan, remembering there are obstacles to overcome, my anchor - oh my anchor - my compass - please show me the way to victory.
> 
> Team
> Donald
> You
> ROCK!!!
> 
> 
> Janis




I'm guessing someone from Team Mickey came over and read when Rose made the comment about "1 lb being a modest loss" and someone took a slight issue with it.  

I think our team is really supportive and encouraging!  I've been on snarky threads and ours is far from it!   And just think they've helped our thread count since we're all discussing them commenting on our "snarkiness"


----------



## Rose&Mike

melmar136 said:


> I have been thinking about this, and wanted to ask the runners here: My cousin suggested I try the couch 2 5K.... When I think of running, I think of high school gym class when they made us run around the track for a physical fitness test.  It was pure torture to me.  I was never into sports, and not extremely active, but back then, I was only slightly overweight, and yet it was still so difficult for me.  So, I can only imagine how it would be for me now, weighing about 50 pounds more than I was then!
> I just don't seem to be able to get past the idea that running would still be pure torture...not being able to breathe, knees aching, etc.
> I know I should maybe just give it a try to see if it's something I might like now, but I have this awful roadblock in my head about it.
> Did anyone else feel this way before they started running?


I think giving it a try to see if you like it is an excellent idea. I love running. I do not however love every run...does that make sense? I have ran races where I have said the entire time--never again, never again, never again.

But I love running. I love how strong I feel. I love the stress relief. I was in mourning when I had to stop this spring and this fall to deal with injuries.

Having said all that, it is not for everyone. But I believe that there is some form of activity out there that will give you the kind of joy that I get from running. 

If you do decided to try it, there are tons and tons or resources online and at the bookstore for beginner runners. Jeff Galloway (who is the official trainer for rundisney) has put together a run/walk program that has helped so many people get active and get faster!

I did not use c25k, but I know tons of people have completed it with great success.

I have run on and off my entire adult life, but always got burned out/injured once I got up to around 5 miles. In 2010 my DH encouraged me to give it a try again. And I honestly was just humoring him. But this time something clicked. For one thing, I was not overdoing it. In the past I would go every single day and consider myself a failure if I didn't. So on average I only run 3 days a week now. And I cross train and strength train. 

Anyhow, sorry for the very long reply! Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## lisah0711

I want to thank all the Team Donald folks who have been popping on the Team Mickey thread to say hello.    It's nice to see everyone because we all have so much to share and learn from one another, regardless of what team we are on. 



buzz5985 said:


> You have picked a wonderful place to get started on your healthy living journey! This is a very supportive and active group. You will laugh, you will cry and hopefully through it all you will loseall on the way to a healthier you!



In the spirit of that philosophy I would like to share an email that I received from sparkpeople.com 

It's never too late--in fiction or in life--to revise - Nancy Thayer, author

Parting with unforgiving ways

Consider the things in your life that you feel are irreversible or too embarrassing to touch upon. The path of least resistance is often the wrong choice, especially when admitting to someone else that you were wrong. Is there anyone in your life that you need to apologize to? Clearing up disagreements--no matter how far removed--frees both parties to move forward in a more healthy way. Not to mention it improves relationships of all kinds. Pride isn't something that is easy to part with, but being unforgiving can eat away at a friendship or marriage. Good relationships have boundless benefits, so work to make them the best they can be! 

*The hallmark of a BL challenge is that it is a positive, supportive place*. 

I'm thinking it's time for us to all hold hands and sing "Kum-ba-ya" now.  
This is one heck of a full moon this month!


----------



## MoonFaerie

grumpyskirtgirl said:


> I just had to come on real quick because I had a Non Scale Victory. I bought a couple of pairs of size 20 jeans & XL shirts w/o trying them on to motivate be to get to the next smaller size. And I came home and tried everything on to see how close I was... *AND EVERYTHING FIT*!!!!! Just the small weight loss in this first week has already gotten me to a size that I havent been in 10 years!



 Yay! How exciting! 



VirataMama4 said:


> I think our team is really supportive and encouraging!  I've been on snarky threads and ours is far from it!



 I agree. I know snark, and this thread is so NOT snarky. 



jenanderson said:


> *Sunday's QOTD:  Now that it is Sunday, what are you doing to plan for the week?  Do you have everything you need to make good meals for the week?  Will you be cooking things today to make it easier during the week?*



This week is the 1st week of classes, which is always a handful. Exercising will be spotty at best, but I'm prepared for that. If nothing else, on Wed - Fri, I should be speed walking/running 3+ miles each day just getting to class.  After really thinking about it, I'm switching my major from biochemistry to environmental & soil science, which means most of my classes will be on the agricultural campus. Lucky me, my non-ag campus class is one of the furthest buildings, just under 1.5 miles one way and is on top of "the hill" which has about 100 steps to get up to the top.  Oh, and I have 15 mins to make it.  Fingers crossed that I get in the class I'm waitlisted on and & I don't have to try to make that haul 3 days a week.

Once I see how my schedule really works, I'll start settling into a schedule next week. I'm also still working on getting the house back to pre-Christmas and making room for new stuff, plus DD's birthday is on Sat. I know, sounds like lots of excuses, but experience tells me that the first week of classes is tricky enough without adding too much else in.

I'm meeting a friend for lunch tomorrow, and I've already planned ahead for my meal.  I'm actually going to do some grocery shopping tomorrow, since DH will be home to pick up the kids. I need to come up with a plan. It's going to have to be quick meals, once of my classes is technically an online class, but it meets in person at night this first week.  That's 2 days of the week, then 2 more are basketball nights. This is why I'm biting the bullet and getting the bodybugg and an elliptical. I can hop on whenever I have a little time instead of trying to carve out an hour or two to make it to the gym.


----------



## donac

lisah0711 said:


> I
> 
> I'm thinking it's time for us to all hold hands and sing "Kum-ba-ya" now.
> This is one heck of a full moon this month!




This is too funny


----------



## jenanderson

melmar136 said:


> QOTD: I went shopping on Fri night and still have to pick a few things up today.  I bought some ground turkey to make meatballs as well, as I saw someone else on here who was making the same thing.  I made sure to buy lots of healthy snacks, and fruits/veggies.
> 
> *Great job picking up the healthy food and preparing to have a on plan week!  *
> 
> I have been thinking about this, and wanted to ask the runners here: My cousin suggested I try the couch 2 5K.... When I think of running, I think of high school gym class when they made us run around the track for a physical fitness test.  It was pure torture to me.  I was never into sports, and not extremely active, but back then, I was only slightly overweight, and yet it was still so difficult for me.  So, I can only imagine how it would be for me now, weighing about 50 pounds more than I was then!
> I just don't seem to be able to get past the idea that running would still be pure torture...not being able to breathe, knees aching, etc.
> I know I should maybe just give it a try to see if it's something I might like now, but I have this awful roadblock in my head about it.
> Did anyone else feel this way before they started running?



I totally felt this way.  I was 50 pounds over weight and every single thing I did to work out took so much effort.  That is part of the reason why I started with the C25K program.  It was simple enough to start with the short running intervals and long walks.  When I started there were days where I thought I couldn't make it and I had to sit down on the curb.  I had to repeat some workouts.  I had to modify a few of the sessions when I couldn't do it.  I cried when it was hard and I felt totally alive when I could actually complete a run (even though much of it was walking).  

Words of advice if you are looking at trying it:  Get shoes that will support you or you could end up hurting more then you should.  Don't over-do it....follow the program and repeat if necessary. 

I truly believe that the C25K program allows almost everyone to find success with running.  I never would have thought I would say that I am a runner...but I am.  If you want to try it...go for it!  



VirataMama4 said:


> I'm starting c25k today.  I started in back in July last year, but fell off the wagon when we went on vacation.   I thought it was crazy to think I could even run for 1 minute, but I started out as a slow jog and each week I'd go a little faster.  Alot of people have done really great on it.  As a motivator I'm just going to keep picturing the Princess 1/2 medal, I'm going to get in 2013!



It won't be long until you have your Princess medal!  Keep up with it and you can do it!  



cjdj4 said:


> I bought 5 lean cuisines, a box of Clementines, and red pepper & Hummas for lunch this week. I always keep Bumble Bee Tuna Medleys Lemon Pepper Flavor in my office just in case. I also keep a box of Special K bars and 100 calorie snacks in my office. At home, we are having Turkey Meatloaf with melted cranberry sauce on top (YUMMY!) with the leftover mixed veggies and salad tonight. We will have grilled Italian sausages with red pepper and onions. We will have baked chicken thighs this week too. I know we will go out to eat at least once so I will have to look up the best possible options for the palce we choose. I also took the advice of someone on here (sorry I forgot who) and bought dessert flavored Yoplaits to eat at the end of each day.
> Now I just need to start drinking water.



Sounds like you are planned out for the week!    I like that you are going to look up the information for eating out...that always helps me out.  And DRINK YOUR WATER!  



cjdj4 said:


> I started with C25K 3 years ago. It really works! I know it is hard to get going, but once you do you will see success. Just don't give up. Have you downloaded any podcasts or apps you can play on your ipod that tell you when to run and when to stop?



It is always great to hear about everyone who has success with the program.  



#1hoosierfan said:


> I did C25K to get ready for the wine and dine 2011.  Don't get discouraged if you have to repeat a week every now and then.  That was key for me.  I believe it was about week 3 or 4 that was a big jump.



It is always a good reminder to tell people to repeat weeks if necessary.  There is a point where it gets hard and repeating it really helped me as well!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> AARGH the computer ate my post but here goeas-again!!
> I'm planning out my weeks menus (though still struggling to figure out some days) today! Definitely find this helps avoid take-outs and helps me stay on track! Love some of the recipe ideas on here-think I will be giving the chicken strips a go I'm also planning my exercise for the week and putting it on the calender so I'm more likely to stick to it



Great job planning out your weekly menu!  The best though is putting your exercise on the calendar - now you WILL stick to it!  



VirataMama4 said:


> Just finished week 1 day 1 of c25k.  It felt really good to get back at it.  I do have an app downloaded to my phone that keeps track of run/walk schedule for me.  It helps alot since I don't always pay attention to the clock.



WAY TO GO on your C25K!  



VirataMama4 said:


> II think our team is really supportive and encouraging!  I've been on snarky threads and ours is far from it!   And just think they've helped our thread count since we're all discussing them commenting on our "snarkiness"



 It is a great group!  



Rose&Mike said:


> I think giving it a try to see if you like it is an excellent idea. I love running. I do not however love every run...does that make sense? I have ran races where I have said the entire time--never again, never again, never again.
> 
> But I love running. I love how strong I feel. I love the stress relief. I was in mourning when I had to stop this spring and this fall to deal with injuries.
> 
> Having said all that, it is not for everyone. But I believe that there is some form of activity out there that will give you the kind of joy that I get from running.
> 
> If you do decided to try it, there are tons and tons or resources online and at the bookstore for beginner runners. Jeff Galloway (who is the official trainer for rundisney) has put together a run/walk program that has helped so many people get active and get faster!
> 
> I did not use c25k, but I know tons of people have completed it with great success.
> 
> I have run on and off my entire adult life, but always got burned out/injured once I got up to around 5 miles. In 2010 my DH encouraged me to give it a try again. And I honestly was just humoring him. But this time something clicked. For one thing, I was not overdoing it. In the past I would go every single day and consider myself a failure if I didn't. So on average I only run 3 days a week now. And I cross train and strength train.
> 
> Anyhow, sorry for the very long reply! Good luck and let us know how it goes.



Wise words of wisdom Rose!  

It is true that running is not for everyone but there is something out there that everyone can enjoy!  One of the most important things is your statement about running.  I think sometimes people think that they should love every run and the truth of the matter is that most days I experience huge amounts of struggles with the run.  I am not really in love with running but rather in love with how incredible I feel when I am done.


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

Ok, so my husband and my mom both think I'm losing my mind, so I wonder if anyone else has ever noticed this...For the past few months, I'm hot all the time.  I wander around the house asking "is anyone else hot??" and no one ever is.  haha.  So my husband has been joking that I'm gonna start "the change" soon.  But anyways, now since I have been drinking so much water it seems I am cold all the time!  It's kinda good because it makes me want to work out just so I can warm up.    So, am I crazy or what??


----------



## #1hoosierfan

Is anybody using the Lose it!  app for their smart phone? I love the fact that you can scan the bar code of foods to record calories.


----------



## bellebookworm9

jillbur said:


> Gretchen~I was just thinking about you and your mom. Hope all is going well. I guess I probably should look for you on the other thread



Thanks for thinking of me! Mom is doing pretty well, a few low days here and there but that's to be expected. 



jenanderson said:


> BTW...your blog is very detailed oriented and I loved reading it!



I'm glad you like the blog.  I am very detailed oriented and I hate not knowing how little details will work ahead of time (a little bit OCD ) so I'm hoping this will help other people who want to do the program.


----------



## cjdj4

#1hoosierfan said:


> Is anybody using the Lose it!  app for their smart phone? I love the fact that you can scan the bar code of foods to record calories.



I downloaded the sparkpeople app. It's ok. I am interested in the Lose It! one. How are the lists of foods? Do they have restaurant menus too?


----------



## cclovesdis

jenanderson said:


> Anything I can do today with food make the week easier will help keep me on plan and that is one of the most important steps for me.



Jen: This is so true! I worked on menu planning for the week/month yesterday and I feel so much better! 



jenanderson said:


> That is why we are having it as well....at least the kids will eat with us and it is super easy!
> 
> Here is the recipe:  you just cut chicken breasts into strips, mix together 2 Tbs. milk and 1 Tbs. Dijon mustard.  Dip the strips into the milk and mustard and roll in bread crumbs.  You can only use like 3 Tbs.  of breadcrumbs so you have use them sparingly.  You bake them at 350 until done  flipping them over while baking.  I also put the pan in the oven when it is preheating because it makes them crunchier when you put them on the hot pan.
> 
> I do strips for DH and me first and then I add a few more breadcrumbs so that the kids strips are a bit more coated.
> 
> Enjoy!



Thanks for sharing this recipe! I found a GF version, but this one is so much simpler.



jenanderson said:


> I could totally see myself doing that!  My iPod is always on shuffle and I never think about it!



This is exactly why I wanted a touch. I couldn't justify the original touch, so  was  when Apple came out with the Nano Touch. 



VirataMama4 said:


> Now I'm off to finish the dreaded



All I have to do is fold it and put it away and I find it dreadful. 



Rose&Mike said:


> I think giving it a try to see if you like it is an excellent idea. I love running. *I do not however love every run...does that make sense?* I have ran races where I have said the entire time--never again, never again, never again.



I've heard Rose say this before and I wanted to share that I remember this every time I attempt C25K. 



lisah0711 said:


> This is one heck of a full moon this month!







MoonFaerie said:


> Once I see how my schedule really works, I'll start settling into a schedule next week. I'm also still working on getting the house back to pre-Christmas and making room for new stuff, plus DD's birthday is on Sat. I know, sounds like lots of excuses, *but experience tells me that the first week of classes is tricky enough without adding too much else in.*


*

I was summoned for jury duty the first week of the 2nd semester of senior year. Thankfully, I was able to postpone it. I never wanted to miss a class.

Not an excuse at all! *


----------



## Tink rules

GoofyPredsFan said:


> Ok, so my husband and my mom both think I'm losing my mind, so I wonder if anyone else has ever noticed this...For the past few months, I'm hot all the time.  I wander around the house asking "is anyone else hot??" and no one ever is.  haha.  So my husband has been joking that I'm gonna start "the change" soon.  But anyways, now since I have been drinking so much water it seems I am cold all the time!  It's kinda good because it makes me want to work out just so I can warm up.    So, am I crazy or what??



NOT crazy.. maybe you'r peri-menopausal.. they do tell you to drink lots of water.. and make sure you take your calcium!!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

#1hoosierfan said:


> I fixed this for dinner tonight.  It was very good!
> 
> http://skinnytaste.ziplist.com/reci...ntent=skinnytaste&raw_body=&theme=skinnytaste



this looks really good I think I may try it.  Thanks for sharing



ougrad86 said:


> Well, my first week was a gain, but I expected that.



thats ok carol.  It sounds like you have a great week planned of lots of healthy eating.



cjdj4 said:


> 1st - We Will Rock You is a sing by Queen.  2nd - You were so busy beating yourself up that you did not mention this ex of yours was now bald, 50+ lbs. overweight, and he was still sporting a mullet and acid wash jeans



 that is too funny.  Unfortunately he still looked good although I would say a little bit heavier but not much (hes actually grown in to a handsome man) his wife was all skinny and beautiful too.  Maybe thats what made me really feel crappy about it.  But I am now over it and thank you so much for the great laugh.



belledreamer said:


> But what I have the most of and gets me moving is, (I'm so embarrassed to admit this...) a soundtrack from a kids show I used to watch all the time called 'Lazytown'.  I don't know how many of you are familiar with the show, but it was all about healthy habits, eating 'Sports Candy' (a.k.a. fruits and veggies) and getting active.  And the girl who starred in the show was a dancer and gymnast so she always did a lot of cool dances that I liked to learn the steps to and the songs were really catchy.
> 
> It just always puts a smile on my face.



Not sure I remember that show but sounds really cute and I think it is neat that it still motivates you. 



			
				MaryPoppins;43664194 said:
			
		

> I have a really funny story about this ... my son works at the library and picked up my reserved copy of Steven King's newest book called 11/22/63 ... which was on Cds that are made to transfer digitally to your ipod through your computer.  Anyway, this was the first time I tried to do this.  I had been walking/running for about 5 days (an hour each day) and listening to the book.
> 
> My son asked me ... "How is that book?  There is a long reserve list for it and I'm interested to know what it is about." I told him I was having a lot of trouble following it.  I know the character traveled in time and I was hearing parts of the story ... but I wasn't putting it together.  I also daydream sometimes and lose track of the story when walking ... but usually, I can figure it out.  But I was just having one heck of a time getting into this story.
> 
> Then the next night I looked at my ipod ... I had it on SHUFFLE! I told my son and he almost wet his pants laughing so hard. Now that I am listening to it in the correct order ... the story is great!  And I look forward to hearing the next part of the story when I am exercising.



oh my gosh that is too funny.  Something I would completely do too.



trinaweena said:


> We also went for a walk because it was gorgeous out and we estimated we walked about 5 miles. It was nice and we got the dogs out which we really nedded to do.



It was beautiful outside here too.  Glad you were able to soak it all up.  Woohoo on the 5miles.  I hope you can figure out a cure for the belly issues soon.  



			
				mikamah;43665985My son has changed the words to single ladies when we walk the dog to "all the single puppies said:
			
		

> Oh my he has quite the sense of humor.  What a kid.
> It sounds like a successful shopping trip yesterday and I bet that will lead you to a very successful week this week.
> 
> 
> 
> jenanderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Good Morning Team Donald!*
> 
> On Friday, I asked you about your plans for having a successful weekend because we all know that when we plan ahead, we are more likely to stay with those plans.
> 
> *Sunday's QOTD:  Now that it is Sunday, what are you doing to plan for the week?  Do you have everything you need to make good meals for the week?  Will you be cooking things today to make it easier during the week?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have looked forward to what we have going on at night to see when we need quick meals vs. meals that need a bit of prep time.  So that is all planned out.  We replenished the stock of breakfast items and fruit today.  I have planned what I will take for lunch but we do have a lunch being delivered to us on tues. that will most likely be italian food.  But I think overall I have a good plan to get me through.
> 
> I always want to make a big batch of something on a sunday for week day meals but never really get the motivation to do it.  Maybe one day.
> 
> 
> 
> jenanderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have also looked at the calendar and realize that our dinner on Tuesday night needs to be fast and easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I found that looking at the calendar is key.  I use to just pick meals and then I will get to a night that we had stuff going on and be out of luck because I planned a meal that would take longer than we had.
> 
> 
> 
> #1hoosierfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do have to do plyometrics from p90x again today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it going with P90X? Do you like it?
> 
> 
> 
> melmar136 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been thinking about this, and wanted to ask the runners here: My cousin suggested I try the couch 2 5K.... When I think of running, I think of high school gym class when they made us run around the track for a physical fitness test.  It was pure torture to me.  I was never into sports, and not extremely active, but back then, I was only slightly overweight, and yet it was still so difficult for me.  So, I can only imagine how it would be for me now, weighing about 50 pounds more than I was then!
> I just don't seem to be able to get past the idea that running would still be pure torture...not being able to breathe, knees aching, etc.
> I know I should maybe just give it a try to see if it's something I might like now, but I have this awful roadblock in my head about it.
> Did anyone else feel this way before they started running?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For me I was very very athletic and active in high school.  I played field hockey, basketball, and softball.  In every one of those sports I dreaded when we would have to just run.  I can remember in hockey we would go on long senior runs for 40 minutes.  When I was a senior I had a group of underclassman to lead.  I took them to an apartment complex and we hid in the lobby for 20 min and then ran back.  I think I may have even threatened them not to tell on me.  So that is how much I disliked running.
> 
> Fastforward a number of years.  Like 15 to be exact  and here I am running for no reason other than to run.  Heres what I like about it and how I got over the roadblock in my mind.
> 
> 1. I love doing the races.  I love the comradery it has with others.  It just is a great feeling.
> 2. Its competitive.  I am not a competitive runner with others because I am slow but its a competition within myself.  Like each 5K I do I want to be faster.  Or how fast can I run 1 mile.  Or how far can I push myself to go.
> 3. It is such a feeling of accomplishment once you complete a goal you had set out to do.  I actually sobbed after I did my first 5K, 10mile, half marathon.  Its just an amazing feeling.
> 4. Although during the run it really doesnt seem enjoyable it is an amazing feeling of health when you are finished.
> 5. It tones those legs up like nobody's business.
> 
> I heard of C25K a few years ago and thats how I got started.  I remember I felt like dying after I ran for 30seconds.  I remember almost giving up one day because it felt so horrible and like such torture.  But I didnt.  After about 2-3wks it got easier and easier and eventually I was craving it.  I did this all being 60lbs overweight.  It helped with my weight loss and it helped me to feel empowered again that I really could still be active.
> 
> As others have said running is not for everyone but if you think you at least want to try to see for sure it its for you at least give it a good try and dont quite because its hard, keep at it for at least a few weeks before you decide.  That would be my advice.
> 
> Sorry for the long reply but hope it has helped along with all the other great advice you also received.
> 
> 
> 
> VirataMama4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished week 1 day 1 of c25k.  It felt really good to get back at it.  I do have an app downloaded to my phone that keeps track of run/walk schedule for me.  It helps alot since I don't always pay attention to the clock.
> 
> My exercise plan is to do every other day of c25k, workout with my trainer 2 days a week and do the workouts on my own on the off days.  Now I just have to keep my goals insight so I stick with it!
> 
> Now I'm off to finish the dreaded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good job!
> 
> 
> 
> GoofyPredsFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so my husband and my mom both think I'm losing my mind, so I wonder if anyone else has ever noticed this...For the past few months, I'm hot all the time.  I wander around the house asking "is anyone else hot??" and no one ever is.  haha.  So my husband has been joking that I'm gonna start "the change" soon.  But anyways, now since I have been drinking so much water it seems I am cold all the time!  It's kinda good because it makes me want to work out just so I can warm up.    So, am I crazy or what??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been freezing all week too.  Not sure if its the water or the fact that I am not providing my flubber insulation with the fat that it needs to live on me.  Your definitely not crazy.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I have been in quite a mood today.  Not sure if its TOM approaching (I swear I get PMS 2wks before it comes) or if its the full moon.  I have felt very snappy and irritable and even emotional.
> 
> My mom wanted to buy the boys new sneakers so we all went to the mall.  I told my mom if they needed an idea for my bday on the 18th that I really really need new running shoes.  So while we were in jc penney she told me to look for a pair.  I didnt find any that I wanted.  (I wear a specific type of shoe that has not failed me yet with running).  Then we went to 2 more stores and the boys finally found what they wanted but I couldnt.  She said I would just need to wait until another day and we can go somewhere else.  Normally that is not a big deal and any adult really wouldnt think twice about it but I swear I felt like crying and throwing a tantrum because I really want new shoes like now. of course I just said ok no problem, I would never really act like that but inside my brain something else was happening.  Maybe its still the withdrawl symptoms too.  who knows.
> 
> Anyway we ate at subway and now I am back home.  I am going to go out for my 3mile run shortly.  I should have went right when I got home because now I feel lazy but I wanted to catch up with all of you.
> 
> I hope you all are enjoying your weekends.
Click to expand...


----------



## ougrad86

jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald!**Sunday's QOTD:  Now that it is Sunday, what are you doing to plan for the week?  Do you have everything you need to make good meals for the week?  Will you be cooking things today to make it easier during the week?*



I went shopping the other day.  I am getting together fixin's for sandwiches for the week.  I will still have to do more as the week goes on since not everything can be prepared this far ahead.  Still grappling with the evening meals alot.  My DS runs and he is skinny, so needs alot of calories, so very often we eat different things.  Not an ideal situation, but still having trouble finding something that will work for all of us.  Still scanning the recipies in the links and the biggest loser recipe thread.



jenanderson said:


> Hello Carol!  Sounds like you are back on track and ready to go!  I have to say that is one of the reasons why I love WW...splurge points are so helpful!  It is a way for me to know that I don't have to give up everything that I like as long as I am making good choices along the way.  It is how I feel just fine having my glass of wine or two on the weekend!



And wouldn't you know, I weighed myself this morning and back to my starting weight - must be all the water I have been drinking, and the fact that I did not eat all my points yesterday...  good way to start the week for next Friday!



bellebookworm9 said:


> I'm glad you like the blog.  I am very detailed oriented and I hate not knowing how little details will work ahead of time (a little bit OCD ) so I'm hoping this will help other people who want to do the program.


I've been following the blog too.  It sounds like a really neat thing to do, and I'm sure you are going to have an awesome time!

*******************************************

Doing pretty good today, except for a headache I can't seem to get rid of.  DH said his started with a scratchy throat, so hope I am not catching that since the symptoms don't match.  Managed to get in some quick exercise before the headache kicked in, finishing up the last of the laundry and getting the stuff together for my lunches this week.  

Tried Belgian Waffles this morning for DS, but the new waffle maker we got for Christmas wasn't working right (that might be why I have my headache).  We tried another batch later, and figured out we need to cook longer than the instructions.  Not a huge waffle fan, so making them did not bother me much.  He had waffles for lunch instead of breakfast, since the breakfast ones weren't edible.

Dropped another pound and a half, so am back to the weight for my initial weigh-in.  I usually do better during the week at work, so I am in a good place and starting the week with a loss from the weight I reported for 
Friday.  All that water is doing it's work!

DH is watching Time Bandits now - may escape to the kitchen, it is not helping my headache!

Carol


----------



## cjdj4

#1hoosierfan said:


> Is anybody using the Lose it!  app for their smart phone? I love the fact that you can scan the bar code of foods to record calories.





cjdj4 said:


> I downloaded the sparkpeople app. It's ok. I am interested in the Lose It! one. How are the lists of foods? Do they have restaurant menus too?



I downloaded Lose it! And it is waaayyyyy better than sparkpeople. I live the bar scanner. So cool! Thanks for posting about it.


----------



## SettinSail

Hello Team Donald!   Our 2 new kitties have kept us very busy this weekend and I have not had time to post or follow along.  We picked them up from the SPCA healthy on Friday but by Saturday the boy kitty was very sick.  We paid the vet $185 and were sent home with *4* meds and special food to eat.   He has really perked up since then but we had to do a lot of clean up Saturday morning from all his vomit and diarrhea
He also has a URI.   Atleast the SPCA fee was super cheap - just $20 per cat and that included microchipping, sterilization, vaccines, exam.

They are brother and sister named Luna and Bo.   They are just the cutest things you have ever seen.  I will try to post a picture sometime next week.

Thank you all for encouraging me last week when I did not do well.  Due to bloating and bad choices, I was UP almost 5 pounds during the week but managed to end the week with only a small gain.  I know that sounds wierd for week 1 of a challenge but I am almost 2 years into this so it not new to me.

Congrats to all who did well last week and I hope we all have a great week ahead

Shawn


----------



## #1hoosierfan

cjdj4 said:


> I downloaded Lose it! And it is waaayyyyy better than sparkpeople. I live the bar scanner. So cool! Thanks for posting about it.



Great!  I am glad that you like it.  I have never used Sparkpeople, so I had no frame of reference.

Sorry, I forgot who asked about how p90x is going, and I don't know how to multi-quote. 

It is tough, and a BIG time commitment, but I like it.  I just hope that I have the results to go along with all of the effort!

Here is what we are having for dinner tonight:

Brown 4-6 LEAN pork loin chops in a skillet.  Mix a can of chicken with rice soup, 1 cup of orange juice, and 1 1/3 cups of white rice in a large casserole dish.  Place the browned pork chops on top.  Bake in a 350 degree oven, covered, for 45 minutes.  Uncover, and bake another 10 minutes.

I will admit these are better when you use the assorted (fattier) pork chops, but I am trying to be good. 

The approximate calorie count when you eat a 6 oz. chop and 1/4 of the rice is 340 calories.  Not too bad!


----------



## Disneyluvr

Wow this thread has been speeding along!

I am happy to report that I survived my weekend training  And I'm very proud of myself for passing up all the calorie laden, fattening, yummy treats I had my healthy snacks and I really didn't even miss the junk! I didn't get to exercise as much as i had hoped because we really didn't get long breaks and we worked through lunch so we could leave a little early. But I did walk a lot back and forth to the bathroom thanks to all the water I was drinking! Now I only have to get through 3 more weekends this month 


Sunday's QOTD: Now that it is Sunday, what are you doing to plan for the week? Do you have everything you need to make good meals for the week? Will you be cooking things today to make it easier during the week?

I have everything ready for lunches for the week and dinner ideas. 

I already know there will be a big bump tomorrow  Tuesday is my birthday and we live in a very small town, we don't even have a Wal-Mart! So I have an appointment tomorrow in the big city 120 miles away and DH is taking me to lunch at Red lobster for my b-day. And I am planning on getting what i really want since we only eat here maybe 2-3 times a year! 

But Tuesday I will jump right back in line! I promise!


----------



## Disneyluvr

#1hoosierfan said:


> Great!  I am glad that you like it.  I have never used Sparkpeople, so I had no frame of reference.
> 
> Sorry, I forgot who asked about how p90x is going, and I don't know how to multi-quote.
> 
> It is tough, and a BIG time commitment, but I like it.  I just hope that I have the results to go along with all of the effort!
> 
> Here is what we are having for dinner tonight:
> 
> Brown 4-6 LEAN pork loin chops in a skillet.  Mix a can of chicken with rice soup, 1 cup of orange juice, and 1 1/3 cups of white rice in a large casserole dish.  Place the browned pork chops on top.  Bake in a 350 degree oven, covered, for 45 minutes.  Uncover, and bake another 10 minutes.
> 
> I will admit these are better when you use the assorted (fattier) pork chops, but I am trying to be good.
> 
> The approximate calorie count when you eat a 6 oz. chop and 1/4 of the rice is 340 calories.  Not too bad!



That sounds yummy and like something my whole picky family would enjoy. I'm gonna add it to the list of recipes to make. Thanks!


----------



## amykathleen2005

My poor Molly left us this morning.  

This is her at the vet's Friday.


----------



## Rose&Mike

amykathleen2005 said:


> My poor Molly left us this morning.
> 
> This is her at the vet's Friday.


Oh, I am so very sorry. Take care of yourself.


----------



## trinaweena

amykathleen2005 said:


> My poor Molly left us this morning.
> 
> This is her at the vet's Friday.



I'm so sorry to hear that. I can't even imagine how your feeling


----------



## #1hoosierfan

amykathleen2005 said:


> My poor Molly left us this morning.
> 
> This is her at the vet's Friday.



Amy - I am soooo sorry! Pets are like members of the family.  Losing them is so tough! She was such a pretty girl.


----------



## melmar136

Amy, I'm so very sorry about your dog.   

Shawn, glad to hear your kitties are doing well now.  I have a tuxedo cat, and he is a terror, even now at 14!

Thanks to all of you who had advice about getting started on running.  I am actually considering giving it a shot.  
Lindsay, your story of hiding in an apartment complex to avoid running in HS cracked me up!  I used to hide in the bathroom during gym class to get out of stuff!


----------



## jenanderson

lisah0711 said:


> I want to thank all the Team Donald folks who have been popping on the Team Mickey thread to say hello.    It's nice to see everyone because we all have so much to share and learn from one another, regardless of what team we are on.
> 
> *The hallmark of a BL challenge is that it is a positive, supportive place*.
> 
> I'm thinking it's time for us to all hold hands and sing "Kum-ba-ya" now.
> This is one heck of a full moon this month!



Hello Lisa!    I like that you stopped by!  I do need to come over to your thread and say hello to all my friends on Team Mickey!  

I love "kum-ba-ya"!  



MoonFaerie said:


> This week is the 1st week of classes, which is always a handful. Exercising will be spotty at best, but I'm prepared for that. If nothing else, on Wed - Fri, I should be speed walking/running 3+ miles each day just getting to class.  After really thinking about it, I'm switching my major from biochemistry to environmental & soil science, which means most of my classes will be on the agricultural campus. Lucky me, my non-ag campus class is one of the furthest buildings, just under 1.5 miles one way and is on top of "the hill" which has about 100 steps to get up to the top.  Oh, and I have 15 mins to make it.  Fingers crossed that I get in the class I'm waitlisted on and & I don't have to try to make that haul 3 days a week.



Good Luck with your classes Nicole!    It sounds like you will get a lot of exercise simply by running across campus but I like the idea of you getting an elliptical as well...I think that would make you feel better about getting your exercising in at home.  



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Ok, so my husband and my mom both think I'm losing my mind, so I wonder if anyone else has ever noticed this...For the past few months, I'm hot all the time.  I wander around the house asking "is anyone else hot??" and no one ever is.  haha.  So my husband has been joking that I'm gonna start "the change" soon.  But anyways, now since I have been drinking so much water it seems I am cold all the time!  It's kinda good because it makes me want to work out just so I can warm up.    So, am I crazy or what??



I don't think you are losing your mind.  I know that I did not experience that with just the water but I am often cold now when I never used to be.  I don't know if it was because I lost the weight, from running all the time or maybe it was the water.    Seriously I was such a hot body but now I find myself putting on tons of layers and wearing my stocking cap in the house!  



#1hoosierfan said:


> Is anybody using the Lose it!  app for their smart phone? I love the fact that you can scan the bar code of foods to record calories.



I am going to try using that app on my iPad.  I downloaded it and it looks interesting.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> Thanks for thinking of me! Mom is doing pretty well, a few low days here and there but that's to be expected.



Glad to hear that your mom is doing better.  



cclovesdis said:


> Jen: This is so true! I worked on menu planning for the week/month yesterday and I feel so much better!



Hey CC!  It is so nice that you "stopped by" our thread!    I feel so good tonight after doing all the planning today.  I forgot how nice it is to make plans to stay on plan and know that I am going to do it!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Well I have looked forward to what we have going on at night to see when we need quick meals vs. meals that need a bit of prep time.  So that is all planned out.  We replenished the stock of breakfast items and fruit today.  I have planned what I will take for lunch but we do have a lunch being delivered to us on tues. that will most likely be italian food.  But I think overall I have a good plan to get me through.
> 
> I always want to make a big batch of something on a sunday for week day meals but never really get the motivation to do it.  Maybe one day.
> 
> I found that looking at the calendar is key.  I use to just pick meals and then I will get to a night that we had stuff going on and be out of luck because I planned a meal that would take longer than we had.
> 
> *Sounds like you are all ready for the week as well!  I do have a hard time getting motivated to get things prepped on Sunday but this week I did it because I really want to have a successful week.  *
> Heres what I like about it and how I got over the roadblock in my mind.
> 
> 1. I love doing the races.  I love the comradery it has with others.  It just is a great feeling.
> 2. Its competitive.  I am not a competitive runner with others because I am slow but its a competition within myself.  Like each 5K I do I want to be faster.  Or how fast can I run 1 mile.  Or how far can I push myself to go.
> 3. It is such a feeling of accomplishment once you complete a goal you had set out to do.  I actually sobbed after I did my first 5K, 10mile, half marathon.  Its just an amazing feeling.
> 4. Although during the run it really doesnt seem enjoyable it is an amazing feeling of health when you are finished.
> 5. It tones those legs up like nobody's business.
> 
> I have been in quite a mood today.  Not sure if its TOM approaching (I swear I get PMS 2wks before it comes) or if its the full moon.  I have felt very snappy and irritable and even emotional.



I LOVE what you wrote about running!  I think I should make a list like that so that on days I don't really feel like going on (especially when it is cold), I could read my list and be totally motivated to just do it!

  Sorry you were in a mood today!  Somedays are just harder then others I hope you get your shoes soon and that your run tonight made you feel a bit better!  



ougrad86 said:


> I went shopping the other day.  I am getting together fixin's for sandwiches for the week.  I will still have to do more as the week goes on since not everything can be prepared this far ahead.  Still grappling with the evening meals alot.  My DS runs and he is skinny, so needs alot of calories, so very often we eat different things.  Not an ideal situation, but still having trouble finding something that will work for all of us.  Still scanning the recipies in the links and the biggest loser recipe thread.
> 
> And wouldn't you know, I weighed myself this morning and back to my starting weight - must be all the water I have been drinking, and the fact that I did not eat all my points yesterday...  good way to start the week for next Friday!



Carol - I am glad that you got things set up to start your week.  It is hard when you have different people eating different foods.  Both my kids are super fit and super active so I am always wanting to figure out how to be sure they are getting enough healthy food to eat while I don't over-eat.  It is a challenge.

YAY for beging back at your starting weight.  Keep on drinking that water!


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

amykathleen2005 said:


> My poor Molly left us this morning.
> 
> This is her at the vet's Friday.



Aw, what a beautiful girl!  I'm so sorry, that's terribly sad


----------



## jenanderson

SettinSail said:


> Hello Team Donald!   Our 2 new kitties have kept us very busy this weekend and I have not had time to post or follow along.  We picked them up from the SPCA healthy on Friday but by Saturday the boy kitty was very sick.  We paid the vet $185 and were sent home with *4* meds and special food to eat.   He has really perked up since then but we had to do a lot of clean up Saturday morning from all his vomit and diarrhea
> He also has a URI.   Atleast the SPCA fee was super cheap - just $20 per cat and that included microchipping, sterilization, vaccines, exam.
> 
> They are brother and sister named Luna and Bo.   They are just the cutest things you have ever seen.  I will try to post a picture sometime next week.
> 
> Thank you all for encouraging me last week when I did not do well.  Due to bloating and bad choices, I was UP almost 5 pounds during the week but managed to end the week with only a small gain.  I know that sounds wierd for week 1 of a challenge but I am almost 2 years into this so it not new to me.



Congrats on the new kitties!  I am sorry the boy kitty was sick.  You will have to post photos when you get a chance.

Great job going from being up 5 pounds to only having a small gain at the end of the week.  There are weeks when you struggle and have to be happy for just doing the best you can!  



#1hoosierfan said:


> Brown 4-6 LEAN pork loin chops in a skillet.  Mix a can of chicken with rice soup, 1 cup of orange juice, and 1 1/3 cups of white rice in a large casserole dish.  Place the browned pork chops on top.  Bake in a 350 degree oven, covered, for 45 minutes.  Uncover, and bake another 10 minutes.
> 
> I will admit these are better when you use the assorted (fattier) pork chops, but I am trying to be good.
> 
> The approximate calorie count when you eat a 6 oz. chop and 1/4 of the rice is 340 calories.  Not too bad!



This sounds really good.  I am really loving all the great meal ideas I have been picking up around here because I was getting so bored with what we were eating.



Disneyluvr said:


> I am happy to report that I survived my weekend training  And I'm very proud of myself for passing up all the calorie laden, fattening, yummy treats I had my healthy snacks and I really didn't even miss the junk! I didn't get to exercise as much as i had hoped because we really didn't get long breaks and we worked through lunch so we could leave a little early. But I did walk a lot back and forth to the bathroom thanks to all the water I was drinking! Now I only have to get through 3 more weekends this month
> 
> Sunday's QOTD: Now that it is Sunday, what are you doing to plan for the week? Do you have everything you need to make good meals for the week? Will you be cooking things today to make it easier during the week?
> 
> I have everything ready for lunches for the week and dinner ideas.
> 
> I already know there will be a big bump tomorrow  Tuesday is my birthday and we live in a very small town, we don't even have a Wal-Mart! So I have an appointment tomorrow in the big city 120 miles away and DH is taking me to lunch at Red lobster for my b-day. And I am planning on getting what i really want since we only eat here maybe 2-3 times a year!
> 
> But Tuesday I will jump right back in line! I promise!



Great job planning for the weekend and sticking with it!  You are so much more likely to have a successful week when you are all planned out.

Enjoy your meal out with DH.  Eat what you want since it is such a treat...just be sure to plan for a really healthy week and drink your water (I know I push this but I just believe it helps so much)!  



amykathleen2005 said:


> My poor Molly left us this morning.



Oh Amy...I so so sorry for you.  I know that pets are such an important part of the family and you must be so sad.  Please know that we are all here for you.  



melmar136 said:


> I have a tuxedo cat, and he is a terror, even now at 14!)



Our black and white cat is also a terribly naughty kitty!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

ougrad86 said:


> Dropped another pound and a half, so am back to the weight for my initial weigh-in.  I usually do better during the week at work, so I am in a good place and starting the week with a loss from the weight I reported for
> Friday.  All that water is doing it's work!



Good job getting back to the starting weight.  I bet this week will be a great week for you



cjdj4 said:


> I downloaded Lose it! And it is waaayyyyy better than sparkpeople. I live the bar scanner. So cool! Thanks for posting about it.



I use my fitness pal app and the bar scanner is the best part. 



SettinSail said:


> Thank you all for encouraging me last week when I did not do well.  Due to bloating and bad choices, I was UP almost 5 pounds during the week but managed to end the week with only a small gain.  I know that sounds wierd for week 1 of a challenge but I am almost 2 years into this so it not new to me.



It makes total sense shawn.  Glad you managed only a small gain this week.  Glad the kitties are doing ok.



#1hoosierfan said:


> Brown 4-6 LEAN pork loin chops in a skillet.  Mix a can of chicken with rice soup, 1 cup of orange juice, and 1 1/3 cups of white rice in a large casserole dish.  Place the browned pork chops on top.  Bake in a 350 degree oven, covered, for 45 minutes.  Uncover, and bake another 10 minutes.



Sounds really good.  thanks for sharing.  I am always looking for different ways to make pork.



Disneyluvr said:


> I already know there will be a big bump tomorrow  Tuesday is my birthday and we live in a very small town, we don't even have a Wal-Mart! So I have an appointment tomorrow in the big city 120 miles away and DH is taking me to lunch at Red lobster for my b-day. And I am planning on getting what i really want since we only eat here maybe 2-3 times a year!
> 
> But Tuesday I will jump right back in line! I promise!



I agree sometimes you need to splurge.  I was salivating over the red lobster advertisement that was in the coupon flyer this week.  I bet you will have a very yummy meal.  One day will not hurt you.  Just drink lots of water and get right back to it on tuesday.  You will do great.



amykathleen2005 said:


> My poor Molly left us this morning.



aww amy I am so very sorry to hear about molly.  She was a pretty girl.

**********************************************************

Got my run in and if felt great.  It also helped my mood too.  My dh asked if I took a pill when I was gone because apparently I was talking his ear off and being awfully chipper.  So I can add that to the positives of running too.  It works like prozac.

I made a super yummy dinner out of the cooking light magazine.

1. spray sauce pan with cooking spray.  add thinly diced onion and garlic.  cook until soft.  add italian seasoning.  add store bought low sodium spaghetti sauce.
2. Turn broiler on High.
3. Brown thinly sliced chicken breasts in an oven proof skillet.  Top with thinly sliced pepperoni approx 2-3 pieces per breast.  Top with a small amount of sauce and sprinkle 1 cup of low fat mozzerrella cheese over all of the chicken.
4. put entire skillet in the oven and broil on high for 2 minutes or until cheese is a tinge of brown and toasty looking.

1 5oz piece of chicken with toppings is 340 calories.  I added a 1/2 cup of pasta with it to make my dinner 445 calories.  It was very very good and the entire family loved it.

I was just talking to my mom about our next disney trip.  I dont think financially we can swing it until at least summer of 2013 but she was saying how she wants to go next october to celebrate their 35 wedding anniversary.  She asked if we would take the boys out of school and I said I would consider it but we couldnt afford to go along.  She asked me to give her prices and it somehow has me thinking she wants to take us all.  I would literally do a flip if that would be the case.  So I will now be off daydreaming about the trip that probably wont happen but you never know.


Good night friends.


----------



## jenanderson

I have actually had a really good day.  I planned everything out to be sure we eat healthy this week.  We went shopping and bought tons of fruit and veggies.  I made my zero point soup so that 4 days this week I can have that for lunch.  We had grilled chicken for supper and then I cut up the leftovers so that I am ready to make fajitas later in the week.  

Then, I spent part of the afternoon walking around the mall with DD.  I took her shopping to look at dresses for her semi-formal dance.  We found a dress but I need to find a coupon before I buy it (it is from Express and they always have coupons).  I was going to skip any other working out but then decided that I should just get busy and so I did the Wii Fit.  I felt so much better because I keep on saying that I am going to do something other then just run....and finally I did.  

We also got laundry done, some house cleaning taken care of and just had a pretty busy day.  I am feeling good though because I just feel like I am on the right track.


----------



## JacksLilWench

*Amy,* I am so sorry to hear about your dog   We lost ours just over two years ago and I still miss her.  I will definitely be thinking of you!




jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald!*
> 
> I see we have a bunch of early risers on this team that I had better get posting my QOTD earlier!
> 
> *Saturday's QOTD: Do you have a playlist of music that you use to help motivate you?  If you do, share some of your favorite songs to work out to.*



I love anything clubby- LMFAO, Britney Spears, Maroon 5, etc.  Probably because my favorite exercise is dancing, and it makes it seem like I'm doing that instead of whatever else I'm actually doing!



jillbur said:


> I love listening to music while running. If I don't, it seems like I can't run or get bored. I like all types of music (except hard core rap) and here is some of my playlist:
> 
> 
> Bad Medicine~Bon Jovi
> Blg Pimpin'~Jay-Z
> Ex-Girlfriend~No Doubt
> It Takes Two~Rob Bass
> My, Oh My~The Wreckers
> Real Good Man~Tim McGraw
> Bad Romance~Lady Gaga
> The Edge of Glory~Lady Gaga
> You and I~Lady Gaga
> I Wanna Go~Britney Spears
> Womanizer~Britney Spears
> Moves Like Jagger~Maroon 5
> Sexyback~Justine Timberlake
> Smooth Criminal~Michael Jackson
> Billie Jean~Michael Jackson
> Intergalctic~Beastie Boys
> So What'cha Want~Beastie Boys
> Run the World (Girls)~Beyonce
> Livin' la Vida Loca~Ricky Martin
> 
> Those are my favorites and get my feet moving faster!





jenanderson said:


> I will admit that I like to run without music a lot of the time.  I do use it to motivate me though when the run gets to be really long or is challenging (like the days when we run hills).
> 
> Here is some of what has been on my playlist:
> _Hush Hush_ by the Pussycat Dolls
> _In the End_ Linkon Park
> _What's Going On_ by 4 Non Blondes
> _Lose Yourself_ by Eminem
> _Bring Me to Life_ by Evanescence
> _Survivor_ by Destiny's Child
> _Love the Way You Lie_ by Eminem and Rhihanna
> _Dog Days Are Over _by Florence and the Machine
> _Pumped Up Kicks_ by Foster the People
> _Little Wonders_ by Rob Thomas
> _Walk On_ by U2



I might have to borrow from these lists a little bit! 



jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald!*
> 
> *Sunday's QOTD:  Now that it is Sunday, what are you doing to plan for the week?  Do you have everything you need to make good meals for the week?  Will you be cooking things today to make it easier during the week?*



I wish I could say yes to this question...but I can't, haha.  I have had zero time to make a meal plan.  And even if I did, I have no idea where to start.  I am not a cook by nature, but I know it's one of those things I am going to have to get better at.  Any easy recipes anyone can share would be awesome!



#1hoosierfan said:


> Is anybody using the Lose it!  app for their smart phone? I love the fact that you can scan the bar code of foods to record calories.





cjdj4 said:


> I downloaded the sparkpeople app. It's ok. I am interested in the Lose It! one. How are the lists of foods? Do they have restaurant menus too?



LoseIt! is so awesome!  I have used it faithfully to record my calories for the last week or so, and I love it.  The barcode scanner is the greatest.  They do have restaurant menus for everywhere I have been.  I've never tried the SparkPeople app, so I can't compare the two.  But I love my LoseIt! app.  When I updated my weight, it automatically updated my calorie intake too.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
So, I'm hoping someone can help me out.  I have been toying with the idea of going slightly more meatless in my life and want to try eating healthier protein options.  The only issue is I'm not sure exactly what those options would be.  I know one option is tofu- and I'm not totally against that, I just have NOOO idea how to prepare that.  Can anyone give me any tips and tricks?  

Side note- I got the best taste of Disney this weekend.  Friday night, one of my friends asked me if I wanted to go see the Charlotte Symphony Disney Pops performance.  Uh, YEAH!!   It was so amazing!!  They ended with a big sing-along to "It's A Small World" and I almost cried...I'm a little silly like that, but it was so worth it.  I will have to find out when they're doing that again, and buy tickets for me and my mom


----------



## jillbur

jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Sunday's QOTD:  Now that it is Sunday, what are you doing to plan for the week?  Do you have everything you need to make good meals for the week?  Will you be cooking things today to make it easier during the week?*




On Fridays, I plan all my meals from Saturday through Thursday. I also grocery shop of Fridays after work. So meals are planned and I will probably have leftovers or a wrap and fruit for lunch. Although, I did steal Wednesday's meal for today because as I cooked ground turkey for tacos, the smell made me so sick that I threw it out  I'm not sure what it was, but my belly told me that it was NOT eating ground turkey tacos  So, now I don't have a meal for Wednesday, but I'll figure it out.




jenanderson said:


> That is why we are having it as well....at least the kids will eat with us and it is super easy!
> 
> Here is the recipe:  you just cut chicken breasts into strips, mix together 2 Tbs. milk and 1 Tbs. Dijon mustard.  Dip the strips into the milk and mustard and roll in bread crumbs.  You can only use like 3 Tbs.  of breadcrumbs so you have use them sparingly.  You bake them at 350 until done – flipping them over while baking.  I also put the pan in the oven when it is preheating because it makes them crunchier when you put them on the hot pan.
> 
> I do strips for DH and me first and then I add a few more breadcrumbs so that the kids strips are a bit more coated.
> 
> Enjoy!



This sounds so yummy! I will have to try it! Thanks.




#1hoosierfan said:


> We were busy yesterday, so today I am catching up on laundry and just being lazy.  I do have to do plyometrics from p90x again today.



I just tried the plyometrics today for the first time. Like I said before, I'm not following the program exactly since I already go to the gym 3 times a week. But, that plyometrics was tough! I actually didn't do the last couple sets. Maybe next time I'll make it further lol. Good Luck and keep up the hard work!




melmar136 said:


> I have been thinking about this, and wanted to ask the runners here: My cousin suggested I try the couch 2 5K.... When I think of running, I think of high school gym class when they made us run around the track for a physical fitness test.  It was pure torture to me.  I was never into sports, and not extremely active, but back then, I was only slightly overweight, and yet it was still so difficult for me.  So, I can only imagine how it would be for me now, weighing about 50 pounds more than I was then!
> I just don't seem to be able to get past the idea that running would still be pure torture...not being able to breathe, knees aching, etc.
> I know I should maybe just give it a try to see if it's something I might like now, but I have this awful roadblock in my head about it.
> Did anyone else feel this way before they started running?



I've never done c25k (I did try Jeff Galloway and liked it, though), BUT it sure doesn't hurt to try it. If it's not for you, that's ok. Some people (like my DH) dislike running. But, he enjoys boxing (which I dislike). Good luck with whatever you decide.



#1hoosierfan said:


> Is anybody using the Lose it!  app for their smart phone? I love the fact that you can scan the bar code of foods to record calories.



I haven't seen Lose it, but I use MyFitnessPal and love it. I might check out the Lose It ap though.




SettinSail said:


> Hello Team Donald!   Our 2 new kitties have kept us very busy this weekend and I have not had time to post or follow along.  We picked them up from the SPCA healthy on Friday but by Saturday the boy kitty was very sick.  We paid the vet $185 and were sent home with *4* meds and special food to eat.   He has really perked up since then but we had to do a lot of clean up Saturday morning from all his vomit and diarrhea
> He also has a URI.   Atleast the SPCA fee was super cheap - just $20 per cat and that included microchipping, sterilization, vaccines, exam.
> 
> They are brother and sister named Luna and Bo.   They are just the cutest things you have ever seen.  I will try to post a picture sometime next week.
> 
> Thank you all for encouraging me last week when I did not do well.  Due to bloating and bad choices, I was UP almost 5 pounds during the week but managed to end the week with only a small gain.  I know that sounds wierd for week 1 of a challenge but I am almost 2 years into this so it not new to me.
> 
> Congrats to all who did well last week and I hope we all have a great week ahead
> 
> Shawn



2 new kitties?!?! 
Sorry the one was sick, but glad it's doing better. I hope they let you sleep at night. My 12 year old kitty likes to remind us around 5 am that he's hungry, bored, wants to go out, sad, happy, anything. He just walks around the house meowing. I always say pets are worse than babies 




Disneyluvr said:


> Wow this thread has been speeding along!
> 
> I am happy to report that I survived my weekend training  And I'm very proud of myself for passing up all the calorie laden, fattening, yummy treats I had my healthy snacks and I really didn't even miss the junk! I didn't get to exercise as much as i had hoped because we really didn't get long breaks and we worked through lunch so we could leave a little early. But I did walk a lot back and forth to the bathroom thanks to all the water I was drinking! Now I only have to get through 3 more weekends this month
> 
> I already know there will be a big bump tomorrow  Tuesday is my birthday and we live in a very small town, we don't even have a Wal-Mart! So I have an appointment tomorrow in the big city 120 miles away and DH is taking me to lunch at Red lobster for my b-day. And I am planning on getting what i really want since we only eat here maybe 2-3 times a year!
> 
> But Tuesday I will jump right back in line! I promise!



So glad that all your planning helped and you did great at your trainings. Happy Birthday (early) and you deserve to celebrate! Red Lobster has some good looking desserts...I often say I should skip food and just get dessert! Enjoy!





amykathleen2005 said:


> My poor Molly left us this morning.



So sorry for your loss. She looks like such a sweet dog!




~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Well, today was a productive day with laundry, cooking 2 dinners (and throwing one out~see above lol), ironing, cleaning, and DISing lol. I definitely need to check out the Mickey thread and see what some of the great people from the fall challenge are up to. I need to get my boys to bed, so I'm heading off. I will have much more time tomorrow to catch up. 

Oh my...the Steelers just lost.  I don't know if I can even breathe right now. Oh my. Darn Tebow and the Broncos!

Jill


----------



## akhaloha

amykathleen2005 said:


> My poor Molly left us this morning.



I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## grumpyskirtgirl

amykathleen2005 said:


> My poor Molly left us this morning.
> 
> This is her at the vet's Friday.




"Grief is like the ocean; it comes on waves ebbing and flowing. Sometimes the water is calm, and sometimes it is overwhelming. All we can do is learn to swim."    Just keep swimming, just keep swimming.


I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful companion. My heart truly hurts for yours.


----------



## cjdj4

amykathleen2005 said:


> My poor Molly left us this morning.
> 
> This is her at the vet's Friday.



I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Mary•Poppins

jenanderson said:


> *
> 
> Sunday's QOTD:  Now that it is Sunday, what are you doing to plan for the week?  Do you have everything you need to make good meals for the week?  Will you be cooking things today to make it easier during the week?*


*

I usually have a general plan for the week and tend to "play it by ear" since things always tend to pop up.  One challenge for the week is my youngest son's birthday on Wednesday.  It will be the cake that throws me off ... I will be watching myself.



melmar136 said:



			QOTD:
I have been thinking about this, and wanted to ask the runners here: My cousin suggested I try the couch 2 5K.... When I think of running, I think of high school gym class when they made us run around the track for a physical fitness test.  It was pure torture to me.  I was never into sports, and not extremely active, but back then, I was only slightly overweight, and yet it was still so difficult for me.  So, I can only imagine how it would be for me now, weighing about 50 pounds more than I was then!  
I just don't seem to be able to get past the idea that running would still be pure torture...not being able to breathe, knees aching, etc.
I know I should maybe just give it a try to see if it's something I might like now, but I have this awful roadblock in my head about it.
Did anyone else feel this way before they started running?
		
Click to expand...


I am also like some of the PPs that hated running.  If I had to sweat at anything, I avoided it!  However, I like to run/walk now.  I feel so good after I am done.  I have never done a race, but I would like to this spring.  I can only run one mile straight at this point ... but I walk brislky the other miles when I exercise.  Good luck if you start running!



luvpoohandcompany said:



I agree this is a lovely group of people and very supportive. 

Click to expand...


I second this!  



amykathleen2005 said:



			My poor Molly left us this morning.  

This is her at the vet's Friday.





Click to expand...


I am so sorry for your loss Amy 

1. “Your Future:” Last we, we “recorded” our goals for the challenge. This week, ”record” up to 3 changes you hope to see in yourself at the end of the challenge.

• I would like to run a 5k without stopping to walk.
• My muffin top has disappeared.
• I would like to look better in my bathing suit.*


----------



## jillbur

Hey *JEN*~I posted on the Team Mickey thread one minute after you (and didn't know you were posting at the same time) and said almost the same thing  They're going to think we're crazy and harassing them! But, great minds DO think alike 

Jill


----------



## buzz5985

mikamah said:


> LOL on the thread.  It's a busy place here.  It went well yesterday.  There are 4 dogs, Poko is the youngest, the oldest was 3.  Poko was pretty good, and she already knew how to sit, and did well with learning the watch me gesture.  They are using clickers/treats to train, and I think it will be good to have ds and I using the same basic commands.  One guy there had a spray bottle and sprayed his dog when he barked.



I tried the spray bottle - but he learned pretty quick all he had to do was get our of range.  LOL  Sounds like a good class  



jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald!*
> 
> On Friday, I asked you about your plans for having a successful weekend because we all know that when we plan ahead, we are more likely to stay with those plans.
> 
> *Sunday's QOTD:  Now that it is Sunday, what are you doing to plan for the week?  Do you have everything you need to make good meals for the week?  Will you be cooking things today to make it easier during the week?*



Sent DH grocery shopping while I wrote out some bills, put some more Christmas stuff away.  We had tacos tonight and will have the rest tomorrow night (made with 99% FF ground turkey and home made tortillas).  I made bourban chicken tonight to have Tue/Wed.  All that needs to be done is steam the rice and veggies.  I will make a turkey meatloaf at the end of the week baked potatoes and broccoli.  I baked chicken for lunches, when the rolls I have are gone I am going to try to make a 6 grain bread.  Plenty of fruits in the fridge.  Steel cut oats in the crock pot for breakfast.  We are set to go!!!

Janis


----------



## Tink rules

I saw this over on the Gift shop thread..


----------



## Tink rules

jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald!*
> 
> On Friday, I asked you about your plans for having a successful weekend because we all know that when we plan ahead, we are more likely to stay with those plans.
> 
> *Sunday's QOTD:  Now that it is Sunday, what are you doing to plan for the week?  Do you have everything you need to make good meals for the week?  Will you be cooking things today to make it easier during the week?*




I haven't been following the whole thread yet - kinda trying to catch up with stuff... 

Last week I wanted to control the snacks I was eating.. and I did good... This week might be a little bit tougher since I have to travel down to Jersey - but I will give myself one day and then get back to watching.  I am also going to bring some fruit with me so I can have healthy snacks at least.


----------



## trinaweena

Well, I'm finally going to post it..my workout/running playlist.  It's got over 260 songs on it. I warn you now, i'm a youngin (25) and some of the music on here my offend some people which is why it will clearly say NSFW next to the artists name if it has explicit material or i think would offend people.  Keep in mind not everyone listening to the same music.  This list is constantly expanding when i have time to work on it. If you see any songs you would like, or if youd like to have all of them, welll send me a pm and we'll talk. So with out further ado My workout playlist

1)	Every Teardrop is a waterfall  Coldplay
2)	Who Says  Selena Gomez
3)	Monster  Lady Gaga
4)	A  punk  Vampire Weekend
5)	Body Language  Jesse McCartney
6)	Baby  justin Beiber
7)	O Saya  A.R. Rahmen feat MIA
8)	Take Your momma out  Scissor Sisters
9)	Shes my man  scissor sisters
10)	Electric  Melody Club
11)	Till The World Ends (Femme Fatale Remix)  Britney Spears ft. Niki Minaj and Kesha
12)	Oh Bo (studio)  Bo Burnham *NSFW*
13)	Freaks and Geeks  Childish Gambino *NSFW*
14)	Last Friday Night  Katy Perry
15)	Rumour Has It  Adele
16)	Bedrock  Lil Wayne *NSFW*
17)	Aint No Rest for the wicked  cage the elephant
18)	Backfire at the Disco  the wombats
19)	Radio song  dirty pretty things
20)	Story problem  the envy corps
21)	Go the distance  Michael Bolton
22)	I am the Doctor  murray gold
23)	Ridin Solo  Jason Derulo
24)	Do It alone  Sugarcult
25)	Moves like Jagger  maroon 5
26)	My body  Young the giant
27)	Peacock  katy perry *NSFW*
28)	The New Work out plan  Kanye Wes*t NSFW*
29)	Power  Kanye West *NSFW*
30)	Club Cant Handel me  Flo Rida
31)	Marchin on  one republic
32)	Missionarys downfall  the planet smashers
33)	Gimme that girl  joe Nichols
34)	Dirty Orchestra  Black violin
35)	Higher ground  red hot chili peppers
36)	Send me on my way  rusted root
37)	Oh my god  Kaiser chiefs
38)	Everyday I love you less and less  kasier chiefs
39)	Move along  all American rejects
40)	Here [in your arms]  hellogoodbye
41)	Long, long way from home  foreigner
42)	Renegade  styx
43)	Thunderstruck  ac/dc
44)	Take It home  the white tie affair
45)	Legs  jer coons
46)	Ill make a man out of you  Disney
47)	Real gone  Cheryl crow
48)	Life is a highway  rascal flats
49)	Just getting started  high school musical 3 cast
50)	Rockstar  nickelback
51)	Enter sandman  metallica
52)	Hollywood  Michael buble
53)	Its tricky  run dmc
54)	Eye of the tiger  survivor
55)	Better man  pearl jam 
56)	My oh my  aqua
57)	Bad moon rising  CCR
58)	Lolliop candyman  aqua
59)	Here comes the sun  the beatles
60)	Cest le vie  bewitched
61)	Blah blah blah  kasha
62)	Boom  flight of the conchords
63)	Break the ice  Britney spears
64)	Chelsea dagger  the fratellis
65)	Cold hard b***** - jet 
66)	Devils dance floor  flogging molly
67)	Rock me Amadeus  falco
68)	Fall into place  apartment
69)	For the girl  the fratellis
70)	Geek in the pink  Jason mraz
71)	Gimme! Gimme! Gimme!  Amanda Seyfried
72)	Kiss and Sell  the maine
73)	Life after lisa  bowling for soup
74)	A little doubt goes a long way  reel big fish
75)	A mans gotta do  dr horrible soundtrack
76)	The neighbourhood is bleeding  Manchester orchestra
77)	Paper planes  MIA
78)	Right now  SR71
79)	Run the town  Jay Z *NSFW*
80)	Ruby  Kaiser chiefs
81)	So much for rock and roll  reel big fish
82)	Giving up the gun  vampire weekend
83)	Vegas  sarah bareilles
84)	Washin + wonderin  stroke 9
85)	When will my life begin  mandy moore
86)	One jump ahead  Disney
87)	Son of man  phil Collins
88)	Almost there  Disney
89)	Zoot suit riot  cherry poppin daddies
90)	He lives in you  Disney
91)	A girl worth fighting for  Disney 
92)	Gaston  Disney
93)	Hawaiin roller coaster ride  Disney 
94)	Prince ali  Disney
95)	5 o clock  mudmen
96)	Non  toxic  sr71
97)	Fame  sr71
98)	What a mess  sr71
99)	A little less conversation  elvis Presley
100)	Holly  all time low
101)	Rosa parks remix  jay  z *NSFW*
102)	The beach  all time low
103)	Tell me a lie  the fratellis
104)	Nobodys perfect  Hannah Montana 
105)	I will survive  cake
106)	Uptown girl  john barrowman 
107)	Teeth  lady gaga
108)	Howl  Florence and the machine
109)	15 minutes  the yeah yous
110)	Change of seasons  sweet thing
111)	Vlouez  vous  mamma mia cast
112)	Alfie  lilly allen 
113)	LDN  Lilly allen NSFW
114)	Stay away  the honorary title 
115)	Apologize  the honorary title
116)	Buy u a drank  tpain
117)	Bridge the tunnel  the honorary title
118)	Dont shoot me santa  the killers
119)	Another one bites the dust  queen
120)	Look out sunshine  the fratellis
121)	Mr. pitiful  matt costa
122)	Disease  matchbox 20
123)	Dont stop me now  queen
124)	Sons gonna rise  citizen cope
125)	Its gonna be me  nsync
126)	Lollipop  mika
127)	Ocean and atlantic  mayday parade
128)	Walking in Memphis  lonestar
129)	Kiss n tell  kesha
130)	Stone in love  journey
131)	Stronger  kanye west *NSFW*
132)	Upside Down Paloma Faith
133)	Stone Cold Sober  Paloma Faith
134)	Hurricane drunk  Florence and the machine
135)	Kiss with a fist  Florence and the machine
136)	Drumming  Florence and the machine
137)	Feeling lucky  jimmy eat world
138)	Always be  jimmy eat world
139)	Best of both worlds  Hannah Montana
140)	I dont wanna be in love  good charlotte
141)	Cherry lips  garbage
142)	No you girls  franz ferdinand
143)	Business  Eminem *NSFW*
144)	The spicy mchaggis jig  dropkick murphys 
145)	Bulletproof  la roux
146)	Run around  blues travelers
147)	U.G.L.Y.  Bring it on soundtrack
148)	Piece of me  Britney spears
149)	Over protected  Britney spears
150)	Magic  B.oB.
151)	Marcatto String Madness  Jorge Quintero
152)	Mamma Mia  Abba
153)	Dr Jones  Aqua
154)	Roses are red  aqua
155)	Cartoon heroes  aqua
156)	The wondersmith and his sons  astronautalis
157)	Vegas  all time low
158)	Six feet under the stars  all time low
159)	300 violin orchestra  Jorge quintero (one of the most motivating songs ever, great beat)
160)	Violin beat 1  Jorge quintero
161)	Hold me tight  across the universe sdtrk
162)	Come together  across the universe sdtrk
163)	Moonlight and madness  trans Siberian orchestra
164)	Toccata  carpimus noctem  trans Siberian orchestra
165)	Requiem  trans Siberian orchestra
166)	Fairy tale of new York  ronan keatings
167)	Pressures  apartment
168)	When your good to mama  queen latifah
169)	Cell block tango  Chicago soundtrack
170)	E.T. feat kanye west  Katy perry
171)	When life gives me lemons I make lemonade  the boy least likely to
172)	Little miss  sugarland
173)	Hello  martin solveig
174)	We no speak Americano  Yolanda be cool & Dcup
175)	Waka Waka (Esto es Africa)  Shakira
176)	Stereo Hearts  Gym class heroes
177)	Love Lockdown  Kanye West *NSFW*
178)	Heartless  Kanye West *NSFW*
179)	Flashing Lights  Kanye west *NSFW*
180)	Touch the sky  Kanye west *NSFW*
181)	Monster  Kanye west VERY *NSFW*
182)	Mr. Saxobeat  Alexandra stan
183)	Welcome home  coheed and cambria
184)	Got a little crazy  Kenny Chesney
185)	Someone elses baby  will hoge
186)	World spins madly on  the weepies
187)	The river is wild  the killers
188)	Bling (Confessions of a king)  the killers
189)	All the pretty faces  the killers
190)	Everybody knows you cried last night  the fratellis
191)	Something skittish  Prydien
192)	Post blue  Placebo *NSFW*
193)	Downtown  Petula Clark
194)	Dont give up  noisettes
195)	Dont upset the rythem  noisettes
196)	Today is the day  Apollo sunshine
197)	Hurts like heaven  coldplay
198)	Paradise  coldplay
199)	Charlie brown  coldplay 
200)	Princess of china  coldplay
201)	Cough syrup  young the giant
202)	Your side  young the giant 
203)	St. walker  young giant
204)	Apartment  young the giant
205)	No light no light  Florence and the machine
206)	What the water gave me  Florence and the machine
207)	Shake it out  Florence and the machine
208)	Fearless  taylor swift
209)	Haunted  taylor swift
210)	Sparks fly  taylor swift
211)	Blood of Cu Chulainn  boondock saints theme
212)	Fat bottomned girls  glee
213)	Its not unusual  glee
214)	Safety dance  glee
215)	When I get you alone  glee
216)	Billionare  glee
217)	Blame it  glee
218)	Money honey  lady gaga
219)	New York  paloma faith
220)	Romance is dead  paloma faith
221)	Just dance  lady gaga
222)	Dancing queen  glee
223)	We R who We R  kesha
224)	Monster  lady gaga
225)	Speechless  lady gaga
226)	Alejandro  lady gaga
227)	Dog days are over  Florence and the machine
228)	Blow  kesha
229)	My boy builds coffins  Florence and the machine
230)	Sexy silk  Jessica Cornish
231)	Trouble is a friend  lenka
232)	Pumped up kicks  foster the people
233)	Color on the walls  foster the people
234)	Empire state of mind  glee
235)	Me against the music  glee
236)	Helena beat  foster the people
237)	Otis  Kanye and Jay Z *NSFW*
238)	N****** in Paris  Jay Z and Kanye West *NSFW*
239)	Stronger  glee
240)	Friday  glee
241)	Marry you  glee
242)	Nowadays  glee
243)	Rumour had it/someone like you  glee
244)	Singing in the rain/ umbrella  glee
245)	Uptown girl  glee
246)	Candy man  glee
247)	Ding dong the witch Is dead  glee
248)	Hey soul sister  glee
249)	Hit me with your best shot/one way or another  glee
250)	I cant go for that/you make my dreams come true  glee
251)	Just the way you are  glee
252)	Last Friday night  glee
253)	Perfect  glee
254)	Run the world  glee
255)	Somethings coming  glee
256)	Push it  glee
257)	Mercy  glee
258)	Maybe this time  glee
259)	Thriller/heads will roll  glee
260)	Teenage dream  glee
261)	America  glee
262)	We are young  glee
263)	Valerie  glee
264)	Cooler than me  mike posner
265)	Rolling in the deep (Remix) ft childish gambino  adele


----------



## buzz5985

#1hoosierfan said:


> Is anybody using the Lose it!  app for their smart phone? I love the fact that you can scan the bar code of foods to record calories.







lisah0711 said:


> I want to thank all the Team Donald folks who have been popping on the Team Mickey thread to say hello.    It's nice to see everyone because we all have so much to share and learn from one another, regardless of what team we are on.
> 
> 
> 
> In the spirit of that philosophy I would like to share an email that I received from sparkpeople.com
> 
> It's never too late--in fiction or in life--to revise - Nancy Thayer, author
> 
> Parting with unforgiving ways
> 
> Consider the things in your life that you feel are irreversible or too embarrassing to touch upon. The path of least resistance is often the wrong choice, especially when admitting to someone else that you were wrong. Is there anyone in your life that you need to apologize to? Clearing up disagreements--no matter how far removed--frees both parties to move forward in a more healthy way. Not to mention it improves relationships of all kinds. Pride isn't something that is easy to part with, but being unforgiving can eat away at a friendship or marriage. Good relationships have boundless benefits, so work to make them the best they can be!
> 
> *The hallmark of a BL challenge is that it is a positive, supportive place*.
> 
> I'm thinking it's time for us to all hold hands and sing "Kum-ba-ya" now.
> This is one heck of a full moon this month!



I downloaded a new app on my Kindle Fire called moon phase pro.  It's free right now.  The full moon takes place in 2 hours 48 minutes. 

Janis


----------



## buzz5985

SettinSail said:


> Hello Team Donald!   Our 2 new kitties have kept us very busy this weekend and I have not had time to post or follow along.  We picked them up from the SPCA healthy on Friday but by Saturday the boy kitty was very sick.  We paid the vet $185 and were sent home with *4* meds and special food to eat.   He has really perked up since then but we had to do a lot of clean up Saturday morning from all his vomit and diarrhea
> He also has a URI.   Atleast the SPCA fee was super cheap - just $20 per cat and that included microchipping, sterilization, vaccines, exam.
> 
> They are brother and sister named Luna and Bo.   They are just the cutest things you have ever seen.  I will try to post a picture sometime next week.
> 
> Thank you all for encouraging me last week when I did not do well.  Due to bloating and bad choices, I was UP almost 5 pounds during the week but managed to end the week with only a small gain.  I know that sounds wierd for week 1 of a challenge but I am almost 2 years into this so it not new to me.
> 
> Congrats to all who did well last week and I hope we all have a great week ahead
> 
> Shawn



Can't wait to see the pictures of your new additions!!!  

That 5 pounds will come off in no time.  



Disneyluvr said:


> Wow this thread has been speeding along!
> 
> I am happy to report that I survived my weekend training  And I'm very proud of myself for passing up all the calorie laden, fattening, yummy treats I had my healthy snacks and I really didn't even miss the junk! I didn't get to exercise as much as i had hoped because we really didn't get long breaks and we worked through lunch so we could leave a little early. But I did walk a lot back and forth to the bathroom thanks to all the water I was drinking! Now I only have to get through 3 more weekends this month
> 
> 
> Sunday's QOTD: Now that it is Sunday, what are you doing to plan for the week? Do you have everything you need to make good meals for the week? Will you be cooking things today to make it easier during the week?
> 
> I have everything ready for lunches for the week and dinner ideas.
> 
> I already know there will be a big bump tomorrow  Tuesday is my birthday and we live in a very small town, we don't even have a Wal-Mart! So I have an appointment tomorrow in the big city 120 miles away and DH is taking me to lunch at Red lobster for my b-day. And I am planning on getting what i really want since we only eat here maybe 2-3 times a year!
> 
> But Tuesday I will jump right back in line! I promise!



Have a very Happy Birthday!!!!  If you think about it - you didn't gain weight by having whatever you want to eat on your birthday - it's all the other days that add up.




amykathleen2005 said:


> My poor Molly left us this morning.
> 
> This is her at the vet's Friday.



I am so sorry for your loss.  May the following poem bring you comfort.   it was given to me when we received our Bonnies ashes.   

The Rainbow Bridge

'There is a bridge connecting Heaven and Earth. It is called the Rainbow Bridge because of its many colors. Just this side of the Rainbow Bridge there is a land of meadows, hills and valleys with lush green grass.

When a beloved pet dies, the pet goes to this place. There is always food and water and warm spring weather. All the animals who have been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by.

The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. Her bright eyes are intent; her eager body begins to quiver. Suddenly she begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, her legs carrying her faster and faster. You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross the Rainbow Bridge together, never again to be separated.'
[/QUOTE]

Janis


----------



## buzz5985

trinaweena said:


> Well, I'm finally going to post it..my workout/running playlist.  It's got over 260 songs on it. I warn you now, i'm a youngin (25) and some of the music on here my offend some people which is why it will clearly say NSFW next to the artists name if it has explicit material or i think would offend people.  Keep in mind not everyone listening to the same music.  This list is constantly expanding when i have time to work on it. If you see any songs you would like, or if youd like to have all of them, welll send me a pm and we'll talk. So with out further ado My workout playlist



What a great mix of music.  Any influence from your parents??  AC/DC, Styx, etc is my generation.  Love Flogging Molly.  

Only offensive stuff I saw was from Glee!!!  Just kidding!! 

Janis


----------



## donac

Good Monday morning everyone.   

I got up and did a short workout.  I am planning a longer one this afternoon but I have a meeting after school.  I will probably need the workout to get rid of the stress of the meeting. 

amykathleen2005  Sorry to hear about your loss.  It is never easy.  


Shawn I can't wait to see the new additions.  Our cats are sisters.



Tink rules said:


> I saw this over on the Gift shop thread..



I have a shirt just like this.  I found it coming out of Mickey's Philomagic.  We are always on the lookout for Donald things.  His birthday is June 9th and my youngest sister was born on that day so in my house it is all about Donald.  My sister is also my ds2's Godmother so we are pretty close.  

Crazy day today and I am hoping to get completely cleaned up desk between today and tomorrow.  I need to get some things done today since I am testing tomorrow.  Off to pack lunch and get dressed. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## pjlla

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Hello Team Donald!!
> 
> My name is Karen and I am from New Jersey!  This is my third BL challenge (I took a hiatus last summer/fall and have returned!!) and I have really missed you guys!!  So hello to my new and old friends
> 
> To give you all some background...I have struggled with my weight all my life and about seven months ago was diagnosed with a gluten intolerance.  I have been gluten free (GF) for about 6 months.  I'm excited to also begin weight watchers (for the third time) at the end of the month.  I know with your support I will make my GOAL....I want to make my goal weight by the time I turn 40 (1 1/2 years from now.)
> 
> So, I look forward to learning more about all of you and thank you in advance for all of your support on my journey to being healthy!
> 
> Happy Weekend!




Hi Karen!  Nice to meet you!  Wow... yet ANOTHER soon-to-be-40 lady! Makes me feel like the old lady!




Rose&Mike said:


> This makes me sooooo glad my child was not a swimmer! I hope you have a good day! Do you sweat off pounds being by the pool all day?
> 
> No sweating involved.  Our pool does an excellent job of keeping the atmosphere adjusted.... it is definitely WARM, but not unbearable.  Plus, I sit right next to a big fan because we need to keep the computer/timing system cooled!
> 
> 
> 
> We ran 4 miles this morning and walked another 1.3. And I did my rehab exercises for my ankle and I'm currently icing my foot. It did ok, not sore while running, but a little sore now. I am so burned out on being injured, but I am still hopeful that things are on the upswing and that I am going to be healthy for a little while.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!



Hey.... I thought the PT gave you heck for running!  Glad it didn't cause more pain.



grumpyskirtgirl said:


> I just had to come on real quick because I had a Non Scale Victory. I bought a couple of pairs of size 20 jeans & XL shirts w/o trying them on to motivate be to get to the next smaller size. And I came home and tried everything on to see how close I was... *AND EVERYTHING FIT*!!!!! Just the small weight loss in this first week has already gotten me to a size that I havent been in 10 years!
> 
> Thank You for this challenge!
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone. Celebrate the small victories because they can turn in to large ones!



THat is a GREAT NSV!!!



jenanderson said:


> *Good Evening Team Donald!*  First I have to say that I feel like I was a bad coach today.  We went to DD's dance competition and I thought I would have internet access to keep up with things today but for some reason I could not connect.  So, I am sorry I was out of touch today.  I will be catching up here and doing some other computer work for a while.  I think tonight DH and I are going to try to watch a movie together.
> 
> 
> No worries.... all good here!
> 
> 
> Sounds like a busy weekend for you and your kids!  All those events sometimes make it difficult to exercise and so it is good that you find some time to do some walking.
> 
> Actually, didn't get in nearly as much walking as I had hoped.  We were having troubles with the timing system and it kept going down.  Every time it would go down it would "lose" a heat or two of times and I would end up having to manually put in those times from the watches.  Kept me busy but didn't allow much time away from the computer.
> 
> 
> YAY for your good weigh in!  It does feel great to watch those holiday pounds go away!
> 
> Need to kick my butt into gear if I expect another loss this week!  But thanks for the woohoo!





cjdj4 said:


> S
> 1st - We Will Rock You is a sing by Queen.  2nd - You were so busy beating yourself up that you did not mention this ex of yours was now bald, 50+ lbs. overweight, and he was still sporting a mullet and acid wash jeans



  SO TRUE!!



belledreamer said:


> What DON'T I have?!  I've got everything from pop to country, from BeeGees to Queen; if it has a good beat, it's probably on my playlist.  I also listen to my collection of Disney World theme park music to keep me focused on doing the Princess 5k.
> 
> On Just Dance 3, I dance to:
> 
> Everybody Dance Now -Sweat Invaders
> Take On Me - a-ha
> Price Tag - Jessie J feat. B.O.B.
> What You Waiting For? - Gwen Stefani
> Pump It - Black Eyed Peas
> I'm So Excited - Pointer Sisters
> 
> But what I have the most of and gets me moving is, (I'm so embarrassed to admit this...) a soundtrack from a kids show I used to watch all the time called 'Lazytown'.  I don't know how many of you are familiar with the show, but it was all about healthy habits, eating 'Sports Candy' (a.k.a. fruits and veggies) and getting active.  And the girl who starred in the show was a dancer and gymnast so she always did a lot of cool dances that I liked to learn the steps to and the songs were really catchy.
> 
> It just always puts a smile on my face.




I remember that show!  It was kind of silly, but at least it had a great message!!



			
				MaryPoppins;43664194 said:
			
		

> I actually don't have a playlist.  I have found that I am very successful when I have a book on my ipod or a MP3 "book on tape" from my library.
> 
> I have a really funny story about this ... my son works at the library and picked up my reserved copy of Steven King's newest book called 11/22/63 ... which was on Cds that are made to transfer digitally to your ipod through your computer.  Anyway, this was the first time I tried to do this.  I had been walking/running for about 5 days (an hour each day) and listening to the book.
> 
> My son asked me ... "How is that book?  There is a long reserve list for it and I'm interested to know what it is about." I told him I was having a lot of trouble following it.  I know the character traveled in time and I was hearing parts of the story ... but I wasn't putting it together.  I also daydream sometimes and lose track of the story when walking ... but usually, I can figure it out.  But I was just having one heck of a time getting into this story.
> 
> Then the next night I looked at my ipod ... I had it on SHUFFLE! I told my son and he almost wet his pants laughing so hard. Now that I am listening to it in the correct order ... the story is great!  And I look forward to hearing the next part of the story when I am exercising.



I can SO see myself doing that!  Glad you got it figured out.



bellebookworm9 said:


> At one point over the summer I went out for a really, really slow jog. I was only able to do about 1.25 miles before I couldn't breathe. But I came on here and said that, and someone reminded me that at least I got out there and how many other people do I know that jogged for over a mile that day?
> 
> RIGHT ATTITUDE!!
> 
> 
> If your camera has a self-portrait timer option of some sort on it, use that. In July when I put on my new bikini, I set the camera to 10 second timer, then placed it on top of our entertainment center (a dresser would work well too).
> 
> Brave girl!
> 
> 
> Thanks for advertising my blog!  Hi Nicole, if you have any questions feel free to PM me and check out the blog-it's pretty detailed and will have even more details soon-I leave in two days!
> 
> DD and I have read your blog, but not recently.  Guess I need to catch up!  Safe travels and I can't wait to hear about your "Adventures by Disney"!!
> 
> Pamela, these are some very inspiring things that I myself am looking forward to but didn't even realize it.
> 
> Glad I could remind you!
> 
> 
> And now that I've helped increase your post count, I'm going back to my own thread. [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]



Oooh... somehow I didn't even realize you weren't a "Donald"!  I will miss you!



mikamah said:


> :
> Hope it was a great day for ds and dd, and not to painfully long for you, my friend.
> 
> I stayed busy, so it wasn't too bad.
> 
> Love it.
> 
> My son has changed the words to single ladies when we walk the dog to "all the single puppies, all the single puppies, if you like it you better put a leash on it, if you like it you better put a leash on it" and ruff, ruff, thrown in there too.
> 
> How funny!!
> 
> 
> I had a successful shopping trip yesterday, and truly did not bring home any junk.  I almost bought chips, salt and vinegar for ds, because I don't like that flavor, but remember the words of wisdom from Pamela in the past, and he doesn't need them either, so I didn't.  I did pick up half a rollup of buffalo chicken salad, and that was my splurge.  I made a big salad for my dinner, and ds had leftover steak/potato puff and carrots.  I put avocado, grapes, strawberries in the salad.  I try to add different things to make salads more interesting and it defintely helps.



GO YOU!!  

Gotta run and wake DS now or he will be running late!!  TTYL......................P


----------



## jenanderson

*Good Morning Team Donald! * 

I will come on later this morning to reply to people and check in to see how everyone is doing but wanted to get our QOTD posted.  

_Ask yourself, can I give more? The answer is usually Yes._

Motivational quotes can really help us get through a difficult day or a challenging week.  They can inspire us through a hard workout and remind us why we are working so hard.  

*Monday's QOTD:  Share a quote that motivates, inspires or helps you through on your journey to a healthy life.*


----------



## JacksLilWench

trinaweena said:


> Well, I'm finally going to post it..my workout/running playlist.  It's got over 260 songs on it. I warn you now, i'm a youngin (25) and some of the music on here my offend some people which is why it will clearly say NSFW next to the artists name if it has explicit material or i think would offend people.  Keep in mind not everyone listening to the same music.  This list is constantly expanding when i have time to work on it. If you see any songs you would like, or if youd like to have all of them, welll send me a pm and we'll talk. So with out further ado My workout playlist



Holy goodness gracious, that's a big old playlist!!  I will definitely be PMing you to get some of those songs 



jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald! *
> 
> I will come on later this morning to reply to people and check in to see how everyone is doing but wanted to get our QOTD posted.
> 
> _Ask yourself, can I give more? The answer is usually Yes._
> 
> Motivational quotes can really help us get through a difficult day or a challenging week.  They can inspire us through a hard workout and remind us why we are working so hard.
> 
> *Monday's QOTD:  Share a quote that motivates, inspires or helps you through on your journey to a healthy life.*



My new favorite is one that kinda sounds a little crazy...like it should be followed with the phrase, "Come at me, bro!!"  But the quote itself is:

*"When life gets difficult, instead of saying 'Why me?', say 'Try Me.'"*

I love it!!


----------



## mikamah

jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald! *
> 
> I will come on later this morning to reply to people and check in to see how everyone is doing but wanted to get our QOTD posted.
> 
> _Ask yourself, can I give more? The answer is usually Yes._
> 
> Motivational quotes can really help us get through a difficult day or a challenging week.  They can inspire us through a hard workout and remind us why we are working so hard.
> 
> *Monday's QOTD:  Share a quote that motivates, inspires or helps you through on your journey to a healthy life.*



From John Bingham on running, "The miracle is not that I finished, but that I had the courage to start."  Two years ago, if you ever told me that the following year I would be running and do a half marathon I would have said you were out of your mind.  But I did it.  And for all the race I have done, I am always in the back of the pack, the bigger the pack the further from last I am, but I love the WISH motto,  "Dead last finish beats Did not finish which greatly trumps Did not start."  So while I don't want to be last, and haven't been yet, I would still cross that finishline with a smile and be proud because i had the courage to be out there at all. 



SettinSail said:


> Hello Team Donald!   Our 2 new kitties have kept us very busy this weekend and I have not had time to post or follow along.  We picked them up from the SPCA healthy on Friday but by Saturday the boy kitty was very sick.  We paid the vet $185 and were sent home with *4* meds and special food to eat.   He has really perked up since then but we had to do a lot of clean up Saturday morning from all his vomit and diarrhea
> He also has a URI.   Atleast the SPCA fee was super cheap - just $20 per cat and that included microchipping, sterilization, vaccines, exam.
> 
> They are brother and sister named Luna and Bo.   They are just the cutest things you have ever seen.  I will try to post a picture sometime next week.
> 
> Thank you all for encouraging me last week when I did not do well.  Due to bloating and bad choices, I was UP almost 5 pounds during the week but managed to end the week with only a small gain.  I know that sounds wierd for week 1 of a challenge but I am almost 2 years into this so it not new to me.
> 
> Congrats to all who did well last week and I hope we all have a great week ahead
> 
> Shawn


Congrats on the new kitty.  I hope they are well now, and they stay healthy for you.  Our vet bills for poko ended up being a bit of a shock, she had an intestinal bug, the shots, etc, but now I'm hoping she'll be healthy and we won't need to go back til next fall.   Glad you were able to turn it around and minimize your gain.  It bites to see the scale go up but it is a journey, and you are never alone.  



amykathleen2005 said:


> My poor Molly left us this morning.


I am so very sorry for your loss.  She was beautiful. 


mommyof2Pirates said:


> I was just talking to my mom about our next disney trip.  I dont think financially we can swing it until at least summer of 2013 but she was saying how she wants to go next october to celebrate their 35 wedding anniversary.  She asked if we would take the boys out of school and I said I would consider it but we couldnt afford to go along.  She asked me to give her prices and it somehow has me thinking she wants to take us all.  I would literally do a flip if that would be the case.  So I will now be off daydreaming about the trip that probably wont happen but you never know.


I bet she will take you!!!!  Just get those boys to start talking about disney whenever they are around her, "oh grandma, I hope some day we get to go on dumbo together."  It would be an awesome way to celebrate their anniversary with their only grand children.  They are at a great age to miss school too.  Good luck!!



lisah0711 said:


> I I'm thinking it's time for us to all hold hands and sing "Kum-ba-ya" now.
> :


 I'm singing!  Thanks for new song in my head, I'll be singing all the while I walk Poko too. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Fastforward a number of years.  Like 15 to be exact  and here I am running for no reason other than to run.  Heres what I like about it and how I got over the roadblock in my mind.
> 
> 1. I love doing the races.  I love the comradery it has with others.  It just is a great feeling.
> 2. Its competitive.  I am not a competitive runner with others because I am slow but its a competition within myself.  Like each 5K I do I want to be faster.  Or how fast can I run 1 mile.  Or how far can I push myself to go.
> 3. It is such a feeling of accomplishment once you complete a goal you had set out to do.  I actually sobbed after I did my first 5K, 10mile, half marathon.  Its just an amazing feeling.
> 4. Although during the run it really doesnt seem enjoyable it is an amazing feeling of health when you are finished.
> 5. It tones those legs up like nobody's business.
> 
> I.


I love this list, Lindsay!  Add me to the crying at the end of a race list.  It is an overwhelming feeling to put yourself out there and be successful.  



melmar136 said:


> I have been thinking about this, and wanted to ask the runners here: My cousin suggested I try the couch 2 5K.... When I think of running, I think of high school gym class when they made us run around the track for a physical fitness test.  It was pure torture to me.  I was never into sports, and not extremely active, but back then, I was only slightly overweight, and yet it was still so difficult for me.  So, I can only imagine how it would be for me now, weighing about 50 pounds more than I was then!
> I just don't seem to be able to get past the idea that running would still be pure torture...not being able to breathe, knees aching, etc.
> I know I should maybe just give it a try to see if it's something I might like now, but I have this awful roadblock in my head about it.
> Did anyone else feel this way before they started running?


I hated the thought of running, and truly the thought of actually being able to do a race in disney was what got me to try it for the first time in my life.  The first thing I did was buy a good running bra.  My first one was Enell I ordered online, but since then I found moving comfort and I don't feel like I"m in a vise, but it's still good support.  The c25k is an amazing program, and the first day I could not finish all the running intervals.  Someone told me then also if I felt like I was dying, I was going too fast.  Now my jog was slower than many others walking, but I was overweight and I didn't want to injure myself.  I stuck it out, and did get to the end of the c25k where I ran 2.5 miles straight, but at that time it really hurt my hips and knees to run straight, so I went over to run/walk intervals and that made it more bearable.  I think others mentioned Jeff Galloway and I'm sure he has a beginner program too, if you were to find that increasing the runnning length doesn't work.  I didn't always like getting out there but I always felt so good after i finished.  



VirataMama4 said:


> Just finished week 1 day 1 of c25k.  It felt really good to get back at it.  I do have an app downloaded to my phone that keeps track of run/walk schedule for me.  It helps alot since I don't always pay attention to the clock.
> 
> My exercise plan is to do every other day of c25k, workout with my trainer 2 days a week and do the workouts on my own on the off days.  Now I just have to keep my goals insight so I stick with it!
> 
> Now I'm off to finish the dreaded


COngratulations!!  Such a great feeling of axxomplishment!!

Good morning everyone!!

Well, I didn't stick with my plan at my nephews b-day, and had a second piece of pizza and a sliver of cake with ice cream.  Definitely better than in the past, but not what I want to be doing.  Funny how it sets you off on a bad roll sometimes, and when I got home, I found myself looking in the kitchen for something to eat, but not even being hungry.  I took the dog out for a walk instead of eating, and then later  had a banana and yogurt.  I'm off for one more quick walk, and then need to make a salad for lunch.  I hardboiled some eggs for it too, and picked up some taboule.  

Have a marvelous monday everyone!!


----------



## cclovesdis

ougrad86 said:


> I went shopping the other day.  I am getting together fixin's for sandwiches for the week.  I will still have to do more as the week goes on since not everything can be prepared this far ahead.  Still grappling with the evening meals alot.  My DS runs and he is skinny, so needs alot of calories, so very often we eat different things.  Not an ideal situation, but still having trouble finding something that will work for all of us.  Still scanning the recipies in the links and the biggest loser recipe thread.



What about giving DS double portions? 



SettinSail said:


> Hello Team Donald!   Our 2 new kitties have kept us very busy this weekend and I have not had time to post or follow along.  We picked them up from the SPCA healthy on Friday but by Saturday the boy kitty was very sick.



Enjoy your new additions to your family! Hope he is feeling better still! Cannot wait for pictures! 



Disneyluvr said:


> I am happy to report that I survived my weekend training  And I'm very proud of myself for passing up all the calorie laden, fattening, yummy treats I had my healthy snacks and I really didn't even miss the junk!







amykathleen2005 said:


> My poor Molly left us this morning.



I am sorry for your loss. 



jenanderson said:


> Hey CC!  It is so nice that you "stopped by" our thread!    I feel so good tonight after doing all the planning today.  I forgot how nice it is to make plans to stay on plan and know that I am going to do it!





I am going to try and pop over more. It is hard to keep up with both threads and reply to both, but I am determined to do my best. I am sorry about all the competition. I think my anxiety and perfectionism got the best of me.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Got my run in and if felt great.  It also helped my mood too.  My dh asked if I took a pill when I was gone because apparently I was talking his ear off and being awfully chipper.  So I can add that to the positives of running too.  It works like prozac.



I'm sure working in a doctor's office you know this, but I wanted to throw this out there for the others. Studies have shown that exercise works as well as an anti-depressant. One of my goals is to stop needing at least one of my meds. 



jenanderson said:


> walking around the mall with DD.  I took her shopping to look at dresses for her semi-formal dance.  We found a dress but I need to find a coupon before I buy it (it is from Express and they always have coupons).



PM coming soon.



JacksLilWench said:


> Side note- I got the best taste of Disney this weekend.  Friday night, one of my friends asked me if I wanted to go see the Charlotte Symphony Disney Pops performance.  Uh, YEAH!!   It was so amazing!!  They ended with a big sing-along to "It's A Small World" and I almost cried...I'm a little silly like that, but it was so worth it.  I will have to find out when they're doing that again, and buy tickets for me and my mom







jillbur said:


> Hey *JEN*~I posted on the Team Mickey thread one minute after you (and didn't know you were posting at the same time) and said almost the same thing  They're going to think we're crazy and harassing them! But, great minds DO think alike
> 
> Jill



Nah, we love seeing you! 



trinaweena said:


> Well, I'm finally going to post it..my workout/running playlist.  It's got over 260 songs on it. I warn you now, i'm a youngin (25)



Thank you for posting this! At age 27, I have no idea what people our age listen to thanks to my parents forbidding me to listen to music until I was like 26. 

Thank you! 



buzz5985 said:


> The full moon takes place in 2 hours 48 minutes.



My parents will be very happy to know that. 



jenanderson said:


> *Motivational quotes can really help us get through a difficult day or a challenging week.  They can inspire us through a hard workout and remind us why we are working so hard.
> 
> Monday's QOTD:  Share a quote that motivates, inspires or helps you through on your journey to a healthy life.*


*

My undergrad college used the quote from Les Browning: Shoot for the moon, even if you miss you'll land among the stars.

I have a frame with the quote on it in my bedroom and look at it daily.*


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Update: I am all caught up on PMs. If you sent me your Healthy Habits scores and did not receive a reply, please PM me again. Thank you!


----------



## jenanderson

cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Update: I am all caught up on PMs. If you sent me your Healthy Habits scores and did not receive a reply, please PM me again. Thank you!



I KNEW there was something I forgot to do this weekend!    I might still send it with a big I AM SORRY for being so late!  

Thanks for all the work you do CC...it is greatly appreciated!


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald! *
> 
> I will come on later this morning to reply to people and check in to see how everyone is doing but wanted to get our QOTD posted.
> 
> _Ask yourself, can I give more? The answer is usually Yes._
> 
> Motivational quotes can really help us get through a difficult day or a challenging week.  They can inspire us through a hard workout and remind us why we are working so hard.
> 
> *Monday's QOTD:  Share a quote that motivates, inspires or helps you through on your journey to a healthy life.*




Many years ago, I found this little poem on a plaque and I still love to read it today:

_DON'T QUIT...When your luck is down, And your world goes wrong, When life's all uphill, And the road is long, Keep your spirits high, For through thick and thin, You must carry on, If you are to win...Never mind if things hold you back a bit--You'll come out on top, But you mustn't quit._

And I love the line from Biggest Loser the other day:  If you arn't moving, you arn't losing!!!


----------



## jenanderson

Time to catch up with you all since I now have a break in my classes.  My schedule is kind of a bummer at times because I have all these shorter breaks in the day and it sometimes makes it hard to really get things done in my classroom.  On the other hand, it makes it easier for me to coach and check in during the day.  Knowing I would be on the DIS on my breaks, I made sure I was all set for the whole week last night.  It feels really good to be so prepared with all my teaching things as well!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I use my fitness pal app and the bar scanner is the best part.
> 
> *Maybe we should all start sharing all the great fitness and diet apps we use!  There are a lot of good ones out there but it is nice to hear from others what really works for them.*
> **********************************************************
> 
> Got my run in and if felt great.  It also helped my mood too.  My dh asked if I took a pill when I was gone because apparently I was talking his ear off and being awfully chipper.  So I can add that to the positives of running too.  It works like prozac.
> 
> *Running or any exercising really does help!  Last night I was a bit crabby because I didn't want to do cross training but I actually had so much fu doing my Wii Fit and in the end, I was in a better mood as well.  *
> 
> I made a super yummy dinner out of the cooking light magazine.
> 
> 1. spray sauce pan with cooking spray.  add thinly diced onion and garlic.  cook until soft.  add italian seasoning.  add store bought low sodium spaghetti sauce.
> 2. Turn broiler on High.
> 3. Brown thinly sliced chicken breasts in an oven proof skillet.  Top with thinly sliced pepperoni approx 2-3 pieces per breast.  Top with a small amount of sauce and sprinkle 1 cup of low fat mozzerrella cheese over all of the chicken.
> 4. put entire skillet in the oven and broil on high for 2 minutes or until cheese is a tinge of brown and toasty looking.
> 
> 1 5oz piece of chicken with toppings is 340 calories.  I added a 1/2 cup of pasta with it to make my dinner 445 calories.  It was very very good and the entire family loved it.
> 
> *Thanks for sharing a recipe!  I am loving all the great new food ideas I have thanks to all of you!  *
> 
> I was just talking to my mom about our next disney trip.  I dont think financially we can swing it until at least summer of 2013 but she was saying how she wants to go next october to celebrate their 35 wedding anniversary.  She asked if we would take the boys out of school and I said I would consider it but we couldnt afford to go along.  She asked me to give her prices and it somehow has me thinking she wants to take us all.  I would literally do a flip if that would be the case.  So I will now be off daydreaming about the trip that probably wont happen but you never know.



Oooh...that would be so fun if your mom took you!  You can always dream!!!!



JacksLilWench said:


> I wish I could say yes to this question...but I can't, haha.  I have had zero time to make a meal plan.  And even if I did, I have no idea where to start.  I am not a cook by nature, but I know it's one of those things I am going to have to get better at.  Any easy recipes anyone can share would be awesome!
> 
> *Some people can do great without a meal plan.  I just know that I am one of those people who when there is not plan...I go off plan!  Hopefully some of the recipes that have been posted can help you out!  *
> 
> So, I'm hoping someone can help me out.  I have been toying with the idea of going slightly more meatless in my life and want to try eating healthier protein options.  The only issue is I'm not sure exactly what those options would be.  I know one option is tofu- and I'm not totally against that, I just have NOOO idea how to prepare that.  Can anyone give me any tips and tricks?
> 
> *I am sure there will be some people here who can help you out with this one.  *
> 
> Side note- I got the best taste of Disney this weekend.  Friday night, one of my friends asked me if I wanted to go see the Charlotte Symphony Disney Pops performance.  Uh, YEAH!!   It was so amazing!!  They ended with a big sing-along to "It's A Small World" and I almost cried...I'm a little silly like that, but it was so worth it.  I will have to find out when they're doing that again, and buy tickets for me and my mom



This sounds amazing!  I would have totally cried!  I cry at some many Disney things...walking down Main Street, Wishes, most Disney movies, etc.  



jillbur said:


> On Fridays, I plan all my meals from Saturday through Thursday. I also grocery shop of Fridays after work. So meals are planned and I will probably have leftovers or a wrap and fruit for lunch. Although, I did steal Wednesday's meal for today because as I cooked ground turkey for tacos, the smell made me so sick that I threw it out  I'm not sure what it was, but my belly told me that it was NOT eating ground turkey tacos  So, now I don't have a meal for Wednesday, but I'll figure it out.
> 
> Well, today was a productive day with laundry, cooking 2 dinners (and throwing one out~see above lol), ironing, cleaning, and DISing lol. I definitely need to check out the Mickey thread and see what some of the great people from the fall challenge are up to. I need to get my boys to bed, so I'm heading off. I will have much more time tomorrow to catch up.



Hello Jill!  Looks like you were busy...especially with the cooking.  I hate when you take the time to plan and then part of it does not work out like you planned...I am sure you will find something else good to replace the lost meal for Wednesday.



			
				Mary•Poppins;43673287 said:
			
		

> I usually have a general plan for the week and tend to "play it by ear" since things always tend to pop up.  One challenge for the week is my youngest son's birthday on Wednesday.  It will be the cake that throws me off ... I will be watching myself.
> 
> 1. “Your Future:” Last we, we “recorded” our goals for the challenge. This week, ”record” up to 3 changes you hope to see in yourself at the end of the challenge.
> 
> • I would like to run a 5k without stopping to walk.
> • My muffin top has disappeared.
> • I would like to look better in my bathing suit.



If you feel you want to have some of the cake, just be sure to take a small portion sized piece.  I was surprised that I was able to resist on my son's birthday and actually did not miss it all that much.

I like your goals.  Keep working hard and you will accomplish all of them!  



jillbur said:


> Hey *JEN*~I posted on the Team Mickey thread one minute after you (and didn't know you were posting at the same time) and said almost the same thing  They're going to think we're crazy and harassing them! But, great minds DO think alike
> 
> Jill



Too funny Jill!  Great minds do think alike!  



buzz5985 said:


> ISent DH grocery shopping while I wrote out some bills, put some more Christmas stuff away.  We had tacos tonight and will have the rest tomorrow night (made with 99% FF ground turkey and home made tortillas).  I made bourban chicken tonight to have Tue/Wed.  All that needs to be done is steam the rice and veggies.  I will make a turkey meatloaf at the end of the week baked potatoes and broccoli.  I baked chicken for lunches, when the rolls I have are gone I am going to try to make a 6 grain bread.  Plenty of fruits in the fridge.  Steel cut oats in the crock pot for breakfast.  We are set to go!!!



Sounds like you are totally prepared for the week Janis!  I really am so impressed by people who can get the whole week ready.  I am always impressed when I have the plan and a few things ready to go.



Tink rules said:


> I haven't been following the whole thread yet - kinda trying to catch up with stuff...
> 
> Last week I wanted to control the snacks I was eating.. and I did good... This week might be a little bit tougher since I have to travel down to Jersey - but I will give myself one day and then get back to watching.  I am also going to bring some fruit with me so I can have healthy snacks at least.



Great job controlling the snacks last week!  I see you are traveling this week and have planned to bring some fruit with you for healthy snacks - that will really help you stay on plan this week!



trinaweena said:


> Well, I'm finally going to post it..my workout/running playlist.  It's got over 260 songs on it. I warn you now, i'm a youngin (25) and some of the music on here my offend some people which is why it will clearly say NSFW next to the artists name if it has explicit material or i think would offend people.  Keep in mind not everyone listening to the same music.  This list is constantly expanding when i have time to work on it. If you see any songs you would like, or if youd like to have all of them, welll send me a pm and we'll talk.



I love that you shared your whole list!  I am going to take a closer look at it this week because my list needs some help.  Thanks for taking the time to share it all!  



buzz5985 said:


> May the following poem bring you comfort.   it was given to me when we received our Bonnies ashes.
> 
> The Rainbow Bridge
> 
> 'There is a bridge connecting Heaven and Earth. It is called the Rainbow Bridge because of its many colors. Just this side of the Rainbow Bridge there is a land of meadows, hills and valleys with lush green grass.
> 
> When a beloved pet dies, the pet goes to this place. There is always food and water and warm spring weather. All the animals who have been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by.
> 
> The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. Her bright eyes are intent; her eager body begins to quiver. Suddenly she begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, her legs carrying her faster and faster. You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.
> 
> Then you cross the Rainbow Bridge together, never again to be separated.'
> 
> Janis



Thanks for sharing this Janis.  Hopefully it will give Amy, and all the others who have lost pets some peace.  It was good for me to read today because our old cat is not doing well and he has to go to the vet this week so we can decide what to do with him.  Losing a pet or even having one be sick is so hard.



donac said:


> Good Monday morning everyone.
> 
> I got up and did a short workout.  I am planning a longer one this afternoon but I have a meeting after school.  I will probably need the workout to get rid of the stress of the meeting.
> 
> Crazy day today and I am hoping to get completely cleaned up desk between today and tomorrow.  I need to get some things done today since I am testing tomorrow.  Off to pack lunch and get dressed.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Hello Dona!  Good job getting your workout done in the morning.  I said I was going to but forgot that I had changed the time on my alarm so unfortunately I got up late.  I hope you enjoy the longer workout later in the day.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

jenanderson said:


> I am feeling good though because I just feel like I am on the right track.



So happy to hear you say this.  Good work.



JacksLilWench said:


> Side note- I got the best taste of Disney this weekend.  Friday night, one of my friends asked me if I wanted to go see the Charlotte Symphony Disney Pops performance.  Uh, YEAH!!   It was so amazing!!  They ended with a big sing-along to "It's A Small World" and I almost cried...I'm a little silly like that, but it was so worth it.  I will have to find out when they're doing that again, and buy tickets for me and my mom



wow that sounds really cool.  I would have cried too.



buzz5985 said:


> I downloaded a new app on my Kindle Fire called moon phase pro.  It's free right now.  The full moon takes place in 2 hours 48 minutes.
> 
> Janis



that is completely awesome.  I need that app so I can brace myself for the nuttiness to occur when the fullness is approaching.



jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald! *
> *Monday's QOTD:  Share a quote that motivates, inspires or helps you through on your journey to a healthy life.*



Jen, You sent me a postcard with this quote and mickey on it back when you were doing the HH prizes.  I have it on my office door and I look at it often to remind myself to continue on both in my journey to be healthy as well as general life things I want to accomplish.

"All our dreams can come true, if we have the courage to pursue them"



mikamah said:


> Well, I didn't stick with my plan at my nephews b-day, and had a second piece of pizza and a sliver of cake with ice cream.  Definitely better than in the past, but not what I want to be doing.  Funny how it sets you off on a bad roll sometimes, and when I got home, I found myself looking in the kitchen for something to eat, but not even being hungry.  I took the dog out for a walk instead of eating, and then later  had a banana and yogurt.  I'm off for one more quick walk, and then need to make a salad for lunch.  I hardboiled some eggs for it too, and picked up some taboule.
> 
> Have a marvelous monday everyone!!



I totally had the same feeling on saturday after we went to dinner and I splurged on some fried things (kept in my calorie range) but when I got home I found myself wanting to eat whatever.  I ended up have a cup of soup for 60cal and then just going to bed to avoid continuing to eat for no reason.  Isnt it crazy how the brain works.

Today is a new day and it sounds like you have it all under control again.  Good job.

**********************************************************

Today is off to a good start.  I am amazed that I am no longer craving my morning fast food breakfast.  My mini bagel and banana is my new thing.  It is a great feeling.

Today I have a lean cuisine for lunch with a orange.  Dinner will be a BLT sandwich with turkey bacon and a side salad.  Today is supposed to be my rest day for exercise.  I have done something every day since last tuesday so I am in need of a small rest.  Ryan has bball practice tonight so it works out well.

TTYL


----------



## jenanderson

JacksLilWench said:


> My new favorite is one that kinda sounds a little crazy...like it should be followed with the phrase, "Come at me, bro!!"  But the quote itself is:
> 
> *"When life gets difficult, instead of saying 'Why me?', say 'Try Me.'"*
> 
> I love it!!



I love the quotes...I think I need to say "Try Me" a little more!  



mikamah said:


> From John Bingham on running, "The miracle is not that I finished, but that I had the courage to start."  Two years ago, if you ever told me that the following year I would be running and do a half marathon I would have said you were out of your mind.  But I did it.  And for all the race I have done, I am always in the back of the pack, the bigger the pack the further from last I am, but I love the WISH motto,  "Dead last finish beats Did not finish which greatly trumps Did not start."  So while I don't want to be last, and haven't been yet, I would still cross that finishline with a smile and be proud because i had the courage to be out there at all.
> 
> Well, I didn't stick with my plan at my nephews b-day, and had a second piece of pizza and a sliver of cake with ice cream.  Definitely better than in the past, but not what I want to be doing.  Funny how it sets you off on a bad roll sometimes, and when I got home, I found myself looking in the kitchen for something to eat, but not even being hungry.  I took the dog out for a walk instead of eating, and then later  had a banana and yogurt.  I'm off for one more quick walk, and then need to make a salad for lunch.  I hardboiled some eggs for it too, and picked up some taboule.
> 
> Have a marvelous monday everyone!!



Kathy - Love the quotes!  The WISH motto has gotten me through so many miles that it is hard to believe I could be where I am without it.

Sounds like you did the best thing after the party by taking the dog out for a walk.  I am happy that you did not give into the urge of finding something in the kitchen when you weren't hungry.  It is amazing how we do that to ourselves.  



cclovesdis said:


> I am going to try and pop over more. It is hard to keep up with both threads and reply to both, but I am determined to do my best. I am sorry about all the competition. I think my anxiety and perfectionism got the best of me.
> 
> My undergrad college used the quote from Les Browning: Shoot for the moon, even if you miss you'll land among the stars.
> 
> I have a frame with the quote on it in my bedroom and look at it daily.



CC - You are amazing trying to keep up with both threads.  I plan on popping over on the other one much more after I am done coaching this week though.  

Love the quote you shared with us today.  It is totally true and I tell that to my students all the time! 



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Many years ago, I found this little poem on a plaque and I still love to read it today:
> 
> _DON'T QUIT...When your luck is down, And your world goes wrong, When life's all uphill, And the road is long, Keep your spirits high, For through thick and thin, You must carry on, If you are to win...Never mind if things hold you back a bit--You'll come out on top, But you mustn't quit._
> 
> And I love the line from Biggest Loser the other day:  If you arn't moving, you arn't losing!!!



Another good one!  It is so important that we just say over and over again that we must not quit.  

---------------------------------------------
I am not sure why but I am hungry this morning.  I am going to use the rest of my break to go refill my water (and go to the bathroom) and take a quick walk around the school.  Then I will have classes straight until lunch time and I am looking forward to my soup today!  It is freezing in my classroom and the soup will warm me up, fill me up and leave plenty of points in my day for dinner tonight.  We are having hamburgers and those are always a little high in points.

Hope everyone is having a happy and healthy Monday!
Jen


----------



## trinaweena

*Janis -  * Haha, some of the songs are pretty pffensive with their lyrics so I just wanted to make sure I didn't offend anyone! As unhappy as I am with Glee this season the music is still great to work out to .

And I don't remember who asked, but yeah my dad is a big influence on my taste in music, but also I just like a lot of variety and I like older music as well as new music. I can't listen to the same stuff all the time, which is why that playlist is so long. I also really like the show Supernatural which uses a lot of classic rock in the show. 

*QOTD* I have lots of quotes that i come across that I find inspirational, but one that comes to mind the most often is from Doctor Who.  I don't see this as specific to weight loss, just in general a quote I try to keep in mind every day. 
_'The way I see it, every life is a pile of good things and bad things. The good things don't always soften the bad things but vice versa, the bad things don't always spoil the good things or make them unimportant."
_
I like to remember this, especially when I have a bad day, because it always puts things in perspective for me 

I was supposed to go to physical therapy this morning, but I changed the appointment to tomorrow because I pulled a muscle in my back and it was still bothering me. I think it should be fine by tomorrow.

This is my last week of freedom before the semester starts up again, I'm determined to relax as much as I can to be honest, because I won't have any time for relaxing once the semester starts.  Breakfast today was a piece of toast (oat bread or something like that, idk the healthy stuff) with all natural peanut butter and strawberries.  I think I will do pretty well with eating today. My biggest problem will be wanting to eat dinner again when I get home from work. I need to work on that. 

For those who are thinking about doing C25K, I HIGHLY recomend it. I did it last year and it was great! I did track all through highschool, and I was actually quite good at it, but I HATED it.  When I started my new healthy lifestyle I didn't think running would be for me. I tried the C25K and it was perfect.  It made me love running because it made me feel like I could do it. I love how gradual it is and it makes you feel really great about yourself.  The best part was my dog did it with me, so she learned the same way that I did.

Now of course I can't run, but I'm hoping I will get good news about my hip when I go to the doctors tomorrow. I miss running so much, I was up to 5 miles, and I know I'm going to have to start again, so i'm actually thinking of going to C25K again. It will be easier this time I think, but with my injury, I need to move slowly. 

So if your thinking about it I would say def give it a try! I love that I can call myself a runner now. We went to the Nike store right before christmas and my boyfriend had to drag me out! He said it was about equivalent with the disney store! 

Speaking of disney, I'm getting so excited for our trip! I know its still 4 months away but yeah I'm excited! Also sad thought, because I don't think there will be another trip in the next three years because of school.  Thats ok though, like my boyfriend said, I know its not my LAST trip


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

grumpyskirtgirl said:


> I just had to come on real quick because I had a Non Scale Victory. I bought a couple of pairs of size 20 jeans & XL shirts w/o trying them on to motivate be to get to the next smaller size. And I came home and tried everything on to see how close I was... *AND EVERYTHING FIT*!!!!! Just the small weight loss in this first week has already gotten me to a size that I havent been in 10 years!
> 
> Thank You for this challenge!
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone. Celebrate the small victories because they can turn in to large ones!


LOVE LOVE LOVE this post!!  Congratulations Tina!!




jenanderson said:


> I will admit that I like to run without music a lot of the time.  I do use it to motivate me though when the run gets to be really long or is challenging (like the days when we run hills).
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!
> Jen


Totally sling your playlist Jen!



#1hoosierfan said:


> I fixed this for dinner tonight.  It was very good!
> 
> http://skinnytaste.ziplist.com/reci...ntent=skinnytaste&raw_body=&theme=skinnytaste



Skinnytaste rocks my world!  I just made the Chicken pot pie soup!  Soooo yummy!



ougrad86 said:


> WW is a great program.  Journaling really helped me, along with the water they had me drink.  I used to go to the meetings, now I do it online.  I love the fact that I can journal online, on my computer and home or work or on my phone when on the go.  I enter everything I eat, and any exercise I do.  I think you might have the same online tools when you attend meetings.  And lots of people on this thread do WW, so you can always ask questions!
> 
> Well, my first week was a gain, but I expected that.  We were on our trip, and then returning with all the junk food in the house and the craziness at work catching up, so I decided to start with this week.  I did weigh myself when we returned, and then I gained a huge amount  - missed some days with water, wasn't eating oatmeal for breakfast, still snacking on the wrong things. So based on my high weight right after my first weigh in (I think the trip kicked in), and what I weighed in, I actually had lost 2.5 pounds, so I'll take it!  I'm back on track, gained some during the holidays, but I expected that so I'm ready to hit the ground running.  Got all my healthy food in the house and am good to go.  DH even offered to take me out to eat at our favorite steakhouse last night, as a last fling, but I was on my first day so turned it down (just as well, he is pretty sick today).  I will take it some weekend as my splurge, since WW gives me some splurge points.
> 
> Even got some exercise in, doing some walking.  The weather is beautiful here right now, and my allergies aren't as bad since it is technically winter.  I will probably start my non-walking exercise Monday.  Although since a coworker was interested in walking during our breaks, may do both!
> 
> Carol



Oh Carol, how I envy good journal keepers!  I am just so terrible at it!  And, hang in there!!! My favorite quote is that weight loss is a journey...with many peaks and valleys 





mikamah said:


> Hi Karen!  I've missed you.  Hope you are doing well, and looking forward to sitting on our porches this spring while we dis in the warm sunshine.  Though yesterday we could have been out there, it was beautiful here.


KATHY!  I missed you too!!  I was dissing in the sun on Saturday when I posted and thought about last spring....nothing beats some good sunshine!  It feels great to be back in the swing with my ladies 



jenanderson said:


> *Sunday's QOTD:  Now that it is Sunday, what are you doing to plan for the week?  Do you have everything you need to make good meals for the week?  Will you be cooking things today to make it easier during the week?*


Where did my weekend go!  I was planning on planning my meals and then before I knew it, it was 9pm!  After spin class tonight I will get right on the planning....or at least I plan to plan....lol




lisah0711 said:


> It's never too late--in fiction or in life--to revise - Nancy Thayer, author
> 
> Parting with unforgiving ways
> 
> Consider the things in your life that you feel are irreversible or too embarrassing to touch upon. The path of least resistance is often the wrong choice, especially when admitting to someone else that you were wrong. Is there anyone in your life that you need to apologize to? Clearing up disagreements--no matter how far removed--frees both parties to move forward in a more healthy way. Not to mention it improves relationships of all kinds. Pride isn't something that is easy to part with, but being unforgiving can eat away at a friendship or marriage. Good relationships have boundless benefits, so work to make them the best they can be!
> 
> *The hallmark of a BL challenge is that it is a positive, supportive place*.
> 
> I'm thinking it's time for us to all hold hands and sing "Kum-ba-ya" now.
> This is one heck of a full moon this month!



LISA!  This is why I missed you!!!  Your inspirational words get me moving every time!  Hope all is well with you 



#1hoosierfan said:


> Here is what we are having for dinner tonight:
> 
> Brown 4-6 LEAN pork loin chops in a skillet.  Mix a can of chicken with rice soup, 1 cup of orange juice, and 1 1/3 cups of white rice in a large casserole dish.  Place the browned pork chops on top.  Bake in a 350 degree oven, covered, for 45 minutes.  Uncover, and bake another 10 minutes.
> 
> I will admit these are better when you use the assorted (fattier) pork chops, but I am trying to be good.
> 
> The approximate calorie count when you eat a 6 oz. chop and 1/4 of the rice is 340 calories.  Not too bad!


OK!! YUM!!



amykathleen2005 said:


> My poor Molly left us this morning.



Oh Amy....sending you supportive thoughts and lots of 



jenanderson said:


> I am feeling good though because I just feel like I am on the right track.


Way to go Jen!!



JacksLilWench said:


> Side note- I got the best taste of Disney this weekend.  Friday night, one of my friends asked me if I wanted to go see the Charlotte Symphony Disney Pops performance.  Uh, YEAH!!   It was so amazing!!  They ended with a big sing-along to "It's A Small World" and I almost cried...I'm a little silly like that, but it was so worth it.  I will have to find out when they're doing that again, and buy tickets for me and my mom


I would have been crying along with ya!!



jenanderson said:


> *Monday's QOTD:  Share a quote that motivates, inspires or helps you through on your journey to a healthy life.*



"Even if you are on the right track, you'll get run over if you just sit there."

"Nothing tastes as good as being healthy and full of energy feels."



mikamah said:


> From John Bingham on running, "The miracle is not that I finished, but that I had the courage to start."  Two years ago, if you ever told me that the following year I would be running and do a half marathon I would have said you were out of your mind.  But I did it.  And for all the race I have done, I am always in the back of the pack, the bigger the pack the further from last I am, but I love the WISH motto,  "Dead last finish beats Did not finish which greatly trumps Did not start."  So while I don't want to be last, and haven't been yet, I would still cross that finishline with a smile and be proud because i had the courage to be out there at all.



LOVE it Kathy!!!

*********************************

Good Morning Donalds...ok, almost afternoon!  Busy morning at school with my students but a last minute cancellation was a blessing...I accomplished so much more! Another meeting at 1:30 but a healthy lunch in the middle   Now that the dining hall serves G-F bread AND cold cuts, I am in heaven!  They even have one soup that is G-F!  

My weekend was filled with sleep and good friends...no, not together.  I had a final lunch with my friend Roz who is due with her first baby on the 16th. She is going to be ultra busy so I wanted to take her out to celebrate before her arrival.  She is such an inspiration...her words and support mean so much to me   I can't wait to meet little Emma next week...ok, we hope next week!

it's back to spin class for me tonight!!  I broke my leg 2 1/2 years ago and I still have had difficulty with my ankle   December was absolutely terrible with pain...I really needed to rest it so I did.  I feel good about tonight but I will be taking it easy....just to get back in the swing.

I hope everyone has a wonderful day...oh, and the snarky thing...not on this thread!!!  I have "met" the most supportive people here!!!


----------



## lisah0711

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> LISA!  This is why I missed you!!!  Your inspirational words get me moving every time!  Hope all is well with you



Hi *Karen!*   Nice to see you too!


----------



## cjdj4

Home today. DD woke up in the middle of the night sick.  Stuffy nose, headache, and sore throat. So we stayed home today. 



jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald! *
> 
> I will come on later this morning to reply to people and check in to see how everyone is doing but wanted to get our QOTD posted.
> 
> _Ask yourself, can I give more? The answer is usually Yes._
> 
> Motivational quotes can really help us get through a difficult day or a challenging week.  They can inspire us through a hard workout and remind us why we are working so hard.
> 
> *Monday's QOTD:  Share a quote that motivates, inspires or helps you through on your journey to a healthy life.*


_
"The man who moves mountains begins by moving away small stones."_ - William Faulkner. 

I Love this quote because it applies to so many things in life. Most things worth doing require us to eat the elephant one bit at a time, and it applies to weight loss too. If we lose a pound a week in 50 weeks we will have lost 50 lbs. No-one loses 50 lbs. in a week. You just have to keep moving the small stones (or lbs.) away one at a time until you have moved the mountain (or met your goal).


----------



## klmrph

My quote

The greatest wealth is health.
 Virgil

The only way I am going to enjoy my wealth down the road is to get healthy.  My DH and I are working our tails off to make our future great and I want to enjoy it.  

Just completed week 1 of C25K - I redid one of the days to make sure I was ready to go on to week 2, which I will do day 1 wk 2 on Wed this week.


----------



## ougrad86

cclovesdis said:


> All I have to do is fold it and put it away and I find it dreadful.



For some reason, folding is what I hate the most about laundry.  So I trained my DS .



Tink rules said:


> I saw this over on the Gift shop thread..


 
I have a Philharmajic (sp?) Tshirt, but not like that!  What the heck is on the front?!

OK, this is an edit - just noticed that is a picture - when I first saw it, it looked 3D!  Thought his big ol' furry tail was sticking out!


jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald! * *Monday's QOTD:  Share a quote that motivates, inspires or helps you through on your journey to a healthy life.*



I don't think I have a quote.  I give myself peptalks, how I need to do this (and don't need that cookie) because I want to be healthy, live longer and look good in what I wear.  Each peptalk varies, depending on my frame of mind.

*******************************************

Not having a great day mindwise, but staying OP.  Had to really talk myself out of having a another ice cream last night (I have one a night as a treat), and was successful - just went to bed .  Woke up this morning, walking down the stairs, grumbling "I don't want to be on a diet".  All morning I have felt put upon (even though I did this to myself), because I have to do this.  But I have not given in, continue to be OP, and took a walk before lunch to get my 20 minutes in.  I may be tired, only got 6 hours sleep, so that might be what is bringing this on.

The walk helped.  It was cold and brisk outside.  I am eating my soup now and it is snowing.  I also told two of my friends how I feel, but the fact that from my heaviest last week I have now lost 5 pounds!  Not sure why I should feel sorry for myself!

But I still do....  Gotta make sure to get a good night's sleep tonight.  Thanks for letting me vent.

Loaded some apps, will have to take a look at them.  Loaded one for the C25K, but with my knees, I kinda doubt I can actually do it.  I have to get my shots (a series of 10, 5 in each knees, over 5 weeks) which are excrutiating, but let me run (well, walk fast) around Disney almost pain free.  They lasted about a year-and-one-half last time, hope they do the same this time.

Back to work!

Carol


----------



## jenanderson

jenanderson said:


> *Monday's QOTD:  Share a quote that motivates, inspires or helps you through on your journey to a healthy life.*



Here is the quote that helped me through all the months of training for my marathon....

_This is NOT about instant gratification.  You have to work hard for it, sweat for it and give up sleeping in to get your extra workout done._



trinaweena said:


> *QOTD* I have lots of quotes that i come across that I find inspirational, but one that comes to mind the most often is from Doctor Who.  I don't see this as specific to weight loss, just in general a quote I try to keep in mind every day.
> _'The way I see it, every life is a pile of good things and bad things. The good things don't always soften the bad things but vice versa, the bad things don't always spoil the good things or make them unimportant."
> _
> I like to remember this, especially when I have a bad day, because it always puts things in perspective for me
> 
> Speaking of disney, I'm getting so excited for our trip! I know its still 4 months away but yeah I'm excited! Also sad thought, because I don't think there will be another trip in the next three years because of school.  Thats ok though, like my boyfriend said, I know its not my LAST trip



I like the quote your shared!    It is always important to remember that bad things do not spoil good things....that is a good one!

YAY!  I love trips to Disney!  When exactly are you going?  Where are you going to stay?  Our family is a WDW junkie sort of family.  We are excited, but slightly nervous, to be planning our first trip to DL.  We will be going at the end of June!  



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Where did my weekend go!  I was planning on planning my meals and then before I knew it, it was 9pm!  After spin class tonight I will get right on the planning....or at least I plan to plan....lol
> 
> "Even if you are on the right track, you'll get run over if you just sit there."
> 
> "Nothing tastes as good as being healthy and full of energy feels."



I love how you are planning to plan!  LOL!  

You listed 2 of my favorite quotes.  I will admit that I take all the quotes that I love from here and other places and put them on post it notes and put them up around my classroom.  The ones specific to weight loss go right by my desk.  The ones about living healthy go by my board with my medals.  The ones about being successful in life go all around where my students can see them.



cjdj4 said:


> Home today. DD woke up in the middle of the night sick.  Stuffy nose, headache, and sore throat. So we stayed home today.
> 
> _
> "The man who moves mountains begins by moving away small stones."_ - William Faulkner.
> 
> I Love this quote because it applies to so many things in life. Most things worth doing require us to eat the elephant one bit at a time, and it applies to weight loss too. If we lose a pound a week in 50 weeks we will have lost 50 lbs. No-one loses 50 lbs. in a week. You just have to keep moving the small stones (or lbs.) away one at a time until you have moved the mountain (or met your goal).



Hope DD is feeling better today!  

Your quote is going to go on my classroom door for the week.  Love it! 



klmrph said:


> My quote
> 
> The greatest wealth is health.
>  Virgil
> 
> The only way I am going to enjoy my wealth down the road is to get healthy.  My DH and I are working our tails off to make our future great and I want to enjoy it.
> 
> Just completed week 1 of C25K - I redid one of the days to make sure I was ready to go on to week 2, which I will do day 1 wk 2 on Wed this week.



WAY TO GO!  I am so happy to read that you completed week 1 of the C25K!  It is also good to read that you modified it to work for you....I tell people to do that all the time and I think that helps with the success of the program!


----------



## frndshpcptn

Hi everyone,

I thought about this today - I really, really like the routine of coming online at lunch and posting on this board.  It helps keep me accountable and the support here is just so encouraging!  So thanks everyone!!

I had an ok eating weekend (splurged on some vegetarian spring rolls and pasta)- but went for an hour and a half walk and then an hour of ice skating to get in some good physical activity.  I'm hoping my Leslie Sansone DVDs arrive today.

My boyfriend and I went out for a sweet snack last night.  He got an ice cream sundae and I got a decaf iced coffee.  It was sweet - but without most of the calories!  I felt really good about that choice.

Having a great bowl of chicken and rice soup for lunch and I have bell peppers with light ranch dip for my afternoon snack.  Colorful and delicious! Dinner will be veggies and possibly a turkey sandwich?  

Hope everyone has a strong week!
Joslyn


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Hi Everyone I dont have any special quotes but I have really enjoyed reading all of yours I think I will write them all down in my notebook and then they will be there when I need inspiring


----------



## cjdj4

jenanderson said:


> Hope DD is feeling better today!
> 
> Your quote is going to go on my classroom door for the week.  Love it!



Thanks! I think she'll be ok. Hopefully ok for school tomorrow. I am glad you like my quote. I actually have it in my signature line for my work email. I never applied to weight loss before today. Funny how something so poignant can be in one area of your life and it takes you years to realize it applies to other areas of your life! Sometimes I am slow learner, lol.


----------



## #1hoosierfan

Monday's QOTD: Share a quote that motivates, inspires or helps you through on your journey to a healthy life. 

I have several favorite quotes.  Here are a few:

I may not be there yet, but I am closer than I was yesterday. 


Someone who is busier than you is running right now. 


DISCIPLINE is doing what needs to be done even though you don't want to. 

What would you attempt to do if you knew you could not fail? 

Loving reading everyone else's quotes!!!!


----------



## grumpyskirtgirl

Monday's QOTD: Share a quote that motivates, inspires or helps you through on your journey to a healthy life.

Your goals, minus your doubts, equal your reality  ~ Ralph Marston


I love this quote. I have never applied it to weight loss before, but it seems fitting.


----------



## buzz5985

jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald! *
> 
> I will come on later this morning to reply to people and check in to see how everyone is doing but wanted to get our QOTD posted.
> 
> _Ask yourself, can I give more? The answer is usually Yes._
> 
> Motivational quotes can really help us get through a difficult day or a challenging week.  They can inspire us through a hard workout and remind us why we are working so hard.
> 
> *Monday's QOTD:  Share a quote that motivates, inspires or helps you through on your journey to a healthy life.*



Go confidently in the direction of your dreams! Live the life youve imagined. (Henry David Thoreau)

On my Disney mug - If you can Dream it, you can do it.

And finally from Bob Harper - Excuses don't deliver results.  Put in the time. . . Believe in yourself.  Trust the process. . . Change forever.

Janis


----------



## akhaloha

jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald! *
> 
> *Monday's QOTD:  Share a quote that motivates, inspires or helps you through on your journey to a healthy life.*



I have a few...

Success is a journey, not a destination. Focus on the process.

I can do this...I know I can. It's just going to take time & patience.

When you get to a plateau, think of it as a landing on the stairway to your goal. And maintenance is a lifelong plateau, so a bit of "rehearsal" for maintenance isn't the worst thing in the world. 

Jen - I really liked this QOTD!  There have been so many great quotes today that I have decided to write one at the top of each day in my food journal!  Thanks to everyone for sharing!


----------



## jillbur

buzz5985 said:


> If you can Dream it, you can do it.
> 
> Janis



QOTD~love this quote!

I really don't have one quote that I can share. I enjoy many quotes and have enjoyed every else's. Thanks for sharing. 

I'm off to circuit training class at the gym. I'll be back later to check on everyone!

Jill


----------



## quasar4legs

Good Morning Team Donald members

I have enjoyed reading all the great quotes.

A couple of my favorites are below.

'YOUR LIFE DOES NOT GET BETTER BY CHANCE, IT GETS BETTER BY CHANGE'
Jim Rohn

'IT IS NEVER TOO LATE TO BE WHAT YOU MIGHT HAVE BEEN'
George Eliot

Thanks to everyone for being here................I really needed you all at this time in my life

Quasar


----------



## my3princes

QOTD:  "Just keep swimmin' Just keep swimmin'"


----------



## belledreamer

jenanderson said:


> *Monday's QOTD:  Share a quote that motivates, inspires or helps you through on your journey to a healthy life.*



_'I've got the whole universe. Planets to save, civilizations to rescue, creatures to defeat and an awful lot of running to do.' - Jenny from 'The Doctor's Daughter'  _

Call it the Doctor Who fan in me coming out...   I often compare the _'creatures to defeat'_ as the bad habits I'm trying to conquer and of course, an awful lot of running. 

Off to do Just Dance 3!


----------



## melmar136

Loving all of the quotes today.  I have this one, that I stenciled over my front door last year:

even the longest journey begins with a single step


----------



## donaldandpirates

SettinSail said:


> Hello Team Donald!   Our 2 new kitties have kept us very busy this weekend...
> 
> They are brother and sister named Luna and Bo.   They are just the cutest things you have ever seen.  I will try to post a picture sometime next week.
> Shawn



Congratulations!!!  I can't wait to see pictures!  




amykathleen2005 said:


> My poor Molly left us this morning.
> 
> This is her at the vet's Friday.



I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.  When one of our kitties passed, the vet gave us the Rainbow Bridge poem a PP quoted.    It helps to think of our fur friend there.



Tink rules said:


> I saw this over on the Gift shop thread..



LOVE the t-shirt!!!:  I'll have to look for one on our next trip.



jenanderson said:


> *Monday's QOTD:  Share a quote that motivates, inspires or helps you through on your journey to a healthy life.*



I don't have any quotes, but I'm enjoying and learning from reading everyone else's.  



belledreamer said:


> _'I've got the whole universe. Planets to save, civilizations to rescue, creatures to defeat and an awful lot of running to do.' - Jenny from 'The Doctor's Daughter'  _
> 
> Call it the Doctor Who fan in me coming out...   I often compare the _'creatures to defeat'_ as the bad habits I'm trying to conquer and of course, an awful lot of running. :



Cool!!!  Another Doctor Who fan!!!   The Doctor's Daughter is one of my DD's favorite episodes.


Boy, there are a lot of posts to read through!  Go Team Donald!!!  :  I haven't been as good as I should have been over the past couple of days.  I did cave and had about 8 oz. of 7-Up yesterday.  I've been going with no soda at all since last Friday.  My DD and I tried Zumba Wii.    That game requires coordination that I couldn't even begin to comprehend!  I went back to Leslie Sansone's 4-mile DVD so I could at least do something.  I'm still trying to make small choices throughout the day.  Slow and steady wins the race!  Well, until I make it to the Princess Half 2013!!  Then I'm going for a decent speed.


----------



## VirataMama4

QOTD- I don't have any quotes, but I love the ones that have been posted for today.

Today has been really crazy and its been tough to stay with everything, but I think I actually did it!  DH and I had to run all over the place getting parts to fix my car, and ended up having Subway for lunch. And I really struggled to drink all the "required" water today, it was so cold and all I really wanted was coffee or hot cocoa, especially when the snow started.  

I don't know who originally posted about the "lose it" app, but I wanted to thank you!  I downloaded it yesterday and I LOVE it.


----------



## jenanderson

I promise to come on here and do some responses tonight.  Just wanted to check in.  Our kitty has been sick for a while so we brought him to the vet tonight.  He is still there with testing and so I hope we will get to pick him up yet tonight.  We are worried about him because he is older and a wonderful cat.  

I LOVE all the quotes and am I am planning on going back through all the posts and making a list of all of them.  

Thanks for the inspiration today!


----------



## jillbur

jenanderson said:


> I promise to come on here and do some responses tonight.  Just wanted to check in.  Our kitty has been sick for a while so we brought him to the vet tonight.  He is still there with testing and so I hope we will get to pick him up yet tonight.  We are worried about him because he is older and a wonderful cat.
> 
> I LOVE all the quotes and am I am planning on going back through all the posts and making a list of all of them.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration today!




Oh no! I hope your kitty gets better!

Jill


----------



## klmrph

Are results posted tomorrow?


----------



## dvccruiser76

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge – can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and you’ll be marked excused 


First some stats

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 0

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------74!
not reporting in for 1 week-----8
not reporting in for 2 weeks----0
not reporting in for 3 weeks----0
Excused--------------------------0
weigh ins-------------------------66
gains-----------------------------3
maintains------------------------19
losses----------------------------42
new or returning members ----2


Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 1!
This week’s group loss = 103.3 pounds! 
Average percentage of weight lost 0.8 % 
Total group weight loss so far 103.3 pounds! 

AWESOME!

Retention Rate (compared to the 72 participants we had sign up for our start week on January 1st)
89% (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 1? 

The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 1 Superstars!! 
*#10- 1.80% - luvpoohandcompany 
#9- 1.90% - cjdj4 
#8- 2.02% - grumpyskirtgirl 
#7- 2.17% - mommyof2Pirates 
#6 - 2.20% - donac 
#5- 2.49% - pjlla 
#4- 2.56 - GoofyPedsFan 
#3- 2.60% - klmrph 
#2- 2.99% - Mary.Poppins *
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 1 Biggest Loser is: 
*#1- 3.46% - frndshpcptn *

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day!
*Congratulations frndshpcptn!!! *

What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week! :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version







or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 


Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## amykathleen2005

Wow! Over 100 pounds in one week! Disney is magical!


----------



## dvccruiser76

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!!!*

NOTE: This list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3 weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.

How this works: You set your goal for what you want to lose in the challenge. Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.

Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.

Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name. If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know. 

We have done 1 out of 21 weeks, so the challenge is 5% complete.



#1hoosierfan - 9.33
4Holidays - 11.00
amykathleen2005 - 5.13
bellerunner - 0.00
buzz5985 - 4.60
CaliforniaDreaming - 16.67
cjdj4 - 7.31
clhcpaca - 0.00
Disneyluvr - 6.67
Doug7856 - 0.00
dvccruiser76 - 11.11
EDuke98080 - 0.00
frndshpcptn - 23.64
grumpyskirtgirl - 10.20
happysummer - 4.29
ilovefh - 0.00
JacksLilWench - 18.33
jenanderson - 7.69
jillbur - 6.00
Keli - 0.00
kitchensinkguy - 9.52
liesel - 12.20
linnell - 6.67
LuvBaloo - 0.00
luvpoohandcompany - 15.00
mackeysmom - 0.00
Mary.Poppins - 23.50
mommyof2Pirates - 15.33
mommytomaggie - 0.00
MoonFaerie - 6.30
my3princes - 13.00
ougrad86 - 0.00
PFlo - 0.00
phorsenuf - 0.00
quasar4legs - 2.61
Rose&Mike - 11.29
Scraggy - 6.60
SettinSail - 0.00
shellebelle76 - 7.20
simpilotswife - 10.29
Tink rules - 3.16
trinaweena - 0.55
VirataMama4 - 3.77
vitfamily - 11.00
wickeys friend - 0.00



I find everybody on the list an inspiration and everybody who participates in this challenge is an inspiration in and of themselves. Whether you post, lurk or just pm your weight and check results on Tuesdays, you have made a commitment to yourself. And that is the biggest inspiration of all!BY Octoberbride03


----------



## VirataMama4

Wow a team loss of over 100lbs, that's amazing!  So proud of everyone this week.  Great Job and Congrats to the top 10 losers for the week.


----------



## Mary•Poppins

Monday's QOTD:  Share a quote that motivates, inspires or helps you through on your journey to a healthy life.

Here are two that I keep on my desk at work:

"Your time is limited, so don't waste it living someone else's life. Don't be trapped by dogma - which is living with the results of other people's thinking. Don't let the noise of other's opinions drown out your own inner voice. And most important, have the courage to follow your heart and intuition. They somehow already know what you truly want to become. Everything else is secondary."
-Steve Jobs

"There are no extra pieces on the universe.  Everyone is here because he or she has a place to fill, and every piece must fit itself into the big jigsaw puzzle."

- Deepak Chopra

They aren't exactly motivational for weight loss, but I like them for peace of mind. 



jenanderson said:


> I promise to come on here and do some responses tonight.  Just wanted to check in.  Our kitty has been sick for a while so we brought him to the vet tonight.  He is still there with testing and so I hope we will get to pick him up yet tonight.  We are worried about him because he is older and a wonderful cat.
> 
> I LOVE all the quotes and am I am planning on going back through all the posts and making a list of all of them.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration today!



I hope your cat is okay.  We love our feline family member, so I understand your concern.  Sending good thoughts your way.



Wow!  Together we lost the weight of a 12 year old (I just asked my son how much he weighed.) Way to go everyone!  

... and thank you to everyone on here.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

trinaweena said:


> [Speaking of disney, I'm getting so excited for our trip! I know its still 4 months away but yeah I'm excited! Also sad thought, because I don't think there will be another trip in the next three years because of school.  Thats ok though, like my boyfriend said, I know its not my LAST trip



I know the feeling we had our family trip in 09 and I am dying to go back.  I had a mini trip last feb for the princess but it still wasnt with my boys so I agree when you know its going to be awhile it is a very bittersweet feeling.  But woohoo for only having 4months to go.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> it's back to spin class for me tonight!!  I broke my leg 2 1/2 years ago and I still have had difficulty with my ankle   December was absolutely terrible with pain...I really needed to rest it so I did.  I feel good about tonight but I will be taking it easy....just to get back in the swing.



I hope you have a great class tonight. and good luck to your friend and her baby to be.



ougrad86 said:


> Loaded some apps, will have to take a look at them.  Loaded one for the C25K, but with my knees, I kinda doubt I can actually do it.  I have to get my shots (a series of 10, 5 in each knees, over 5 weeks) which are excrutiating, but let me run (well, walk fast) around Disney almost pain free.  They lasted about a year-and-one-half last time, hope they do the same this time.
> 
> Back to work!
> 
> Carol



wow that sounds excrutiating and I can totally understand why you would be hesitant to start running.  You can also walk it if you love to walk and it is easier on your knees.  



frndshpcptn said:


> but went for an hour and a half walk and then an hour of ice skating to get in some good physical activity.



Thats a fun way of getting your exercise in.  I havent been skating in years.



jenanderson said:


> I promise to come on here and do some responses tonight.  Just wanted to check in.  Our kitty has been sick for a while so we brought him to the vet tonight.  He is still there with testing and so I hope we will get to pick him up yet tonight.  We are worried about him because he is older and a wonderful cat.
> 
> I LOVE all the quotes and am I am planning on going back through all the posts and making a list of all of them.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration today!



I hope kitty is ok.



dvccruiser76 said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 1 Superstars!!
> *#10- 1.80% - luvpoohandcompany
> #9- 1.90% - cjdj4
> #8- 2.02% - grumpyskirtgirl
> #7- 2.17% - mommyof2Pirates
> #6 - 2.20% - donac
> #5- 2.49% - pjlla
> #4- 2.56 - GoofyPedsFan
> #3- 2.60% - klmrph
> #2- 2.99% - Mary.Poppins *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 1 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 3.46% - frndshpcptn *



Wow these are some amazing numbers.  Congrats to everyone not only the top 10 but every single one of you who have been participating.  Great start to the challenge.

A special big wahoooo to frndshpcptn That is quite a loss for the first week.  Way to go.

PS: Sue I love that it came out on Monday night.  Thanks so much for the time you take to be our weight keeper.

**********************************************************

My day was uneventful and on plan as far as eating.  I almost feel a bit lazy since I didnt exercise today but I know my body needs a rest day.  Tomorrow it will be back to Zumba Baby!!!!! Let's GO

Oh and I loved all of your quotes that you all shared.  I am trying to think of somehow using some of them creatively on my office walls at work.  I am a huge quote person and I think it would be cool to do something like that.  Any ideas please feel free to share.

Have a good night.


----------



## jenanderson

dvccruiser76 said:


> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 1?
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 1 Superstars!!
> *#10- 1.80% - luvpoohandcompany
> #9- 1.90% - cjdj4
> #8- 2.02% - grumpyskirtgirl
> #7- 2.17% - mommyof2Pirates
> #6 - 2.20% - donac
> #5- 2.49% - pjlla
> #4- 2.56 - GoofyPedsFan
> #3- 2.60% - klmrph
> #2- 2.99% - Mary.Poppins *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 1 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 3.46% - frndshpcptn *
> 
> Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.
> 
> Have a healthy day!
> *Congratulations frndshpcptn!!! *



  CONGRATULATIONS to all our LOSERS!    I am proud of all of us for trying and feel happy for all of you who lost so much weight!

 WAY TO GO Joslyn for being our Biggest Loser this week!  



dvccruiser76 said:


> I find everybody on the list an inspiration and everybody who participates in this challenge is an inspiration in and of themselves. Whether you post, lurk or just pm your weight and check results on Tuesdays, you have made a commitment to yourself. And that is the biggest inspiration of all!BY Octoberbride03



Thanks for all your work Sue!  It is great to have the results and the statistics for week 1.  I love that you put this quote from Octoberbride03 at the end of this one.  We should all read it and know that we all inspire one another just by being here!


----------



## dvccruiser76

*This week's winning team with 50.22% is Team Donald!!*

*Team Mickey was not far behind with 50.20% for the week!*

Additional stats for the week!!!!

*Buckeye Fan won for Team Mickey with 3.63% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*

*Congrats to frndshpcptn who was Donald's Team winner with 3.46%!*

Team Donald lost 103.3 pounds this week
Team Mickey lost 102.2 pounds this week

*Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 103.3 pounds, can you believe how close the results were this week?????*
Both teams together have lost 205.5 pounds!!!! Amazing! 

Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!

Have an OP week


----------



## dvccruiser76

mommyof2Pirates said:


> PS: Sue I love that it came out on Monday night.  Thanks so much for the time you take to be our weight keeper.





jenanderson said:


> Thanks for all your work Sue!  It is great to have the results and the statistics for week 1.  I love that you put this quote from Octoberbride03 at the end of this one.  We should all read it and know that we all inspire one another just by being here!



You're both welcome, what an ordeal week 1 is  It took me forever to figure out how to get the post to quote to the other team's page as well. At least it's all set up for week 2 



Great work everyone, keep it up


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

dvccruiser76 said:


> *Congrats to Buckeye Fan!!!!! Team Mickey!!!*
> 
> Stats for the week!!!!
> 
> Buckeye Fan won for Team Mickey with 3.63% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!
> 
> *Congrats to frndshpcptn who was Donald's Team winner with 3.46%!*
> 
> Donald lost 103.3 pounds this week
> Mickey lost 102.2 pounds this week
> 
> *Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 103.3 pounds, can you believe how close the results were this week?????*
> Both teams together have lost 205.5 pounds!!!! Amazing!
> 
> Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!
> 
> Have an OP week




WAY TO GO EVERYONE!!!  Wow, one week can make a difference!!!

I just wanted to share a Facebook quote from Newark, NJ mayor Cory Booker:

You cannot find what you do not seek. You cannot grasp when you do not reach. Your dreams wont come up to your front door. You have got to take a leap, if you want to soar.

Have a wonderful evening and make good choices!


----------



## jenanderson

frndshpcptn said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I thought about this today - I really, really like the routine of coming online at lunch and posting on this board.  It helps keep me accountable and the support here is just so encouraging!  So thanks everyone!!
> 
> I had an ok eating weekend (splurged on some vegetarian spring rolls and pasta)- but went for an hour and a half walk and then an hour of ice skating to get in some good physical activity.  I'm hoping my Leslie Sansone DVDs arrive today.
> 
> My boyfriend and I went out for a sweet snack last night.  He got an ice cream sundae and I got a decaf iced coffee.  It was sweet - but without most of the calories!  I felt really good about that choice.
> 
> Having a great bowl of chicken and rice soup for lunch and I have bell peppers with light ranch dip for my afternoon snack.  Colorful and delicious! Dinner will be veggies and possibly a turkey sandwich?
> 
> Hope everyone has a strong week!
> Joslyn



First of all... Again, way to go last week!    So proud of you for being our biggest loser!  

Every time I read your posts, you are always so on plan and that is inspiring!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Hi Everyone I dont have any special quotes but I have really enjoyed reading all of yours I think I will write them all down in my notebook and then they will be there when I need inspiring



That is a great plan!  Motivational quotes can really help you through the challenges.



cjdj4 said:


> Thanks! I think she'll be ok. Hopefully ok for school tomorrow. I am glad you like my quote. I actually have it in my signature line for my work email. I never applied to weight loss before today. Funny how something so poignant can be in one area of your life and it takes you years to realize it applies to other areas of your life! Sometimes I am slow learner, lol.



Glad to hear DD is doing better.  BTW...you are not a slow learner  ... I never used to think that the quotes can be so helpful with everything until I started putting them up in my classroom and my students started commenting on them.



#1hoosierfan said:


> I have several favorite quotes.  Here are a few:
> 
> I may not be there yet, but I am closer than I was yesterday.
> 
> 
> Someone who is busier than you is running right now.
> 
> 
> DISCIPLINE is doing what needs to be done even though you don't want to.
> 
> What would you attempt to do if you knew you could not fail?
> 
> Loving reading everyone else's quotes!!!!



These are great quotes and it is fun reading what quotes everyone uses for motivation!



grumpyskirtgirl said:


> Your goals, minus your doubts, equal your reality  ~ Ralph Marston
> 
> I love this quote. I have never applied it to weight loss before, but it seems fitting.



Another really good one!  



buzz5985 said:


> Go confidently in the direction of your dreams! Live the life youve imagined. (Henry David Thoreau)
> 
> On my Disney mug - If you can Dream it, you can do it.
> 
> And finally from Bob Harper - Excuses don't deliver results.  Put in the time. . . Believe in yourself.  Trust the process. . . Change forever.
> 
> Janis



These are great!  



akhaloha said:


> I have a few...
> 
> Success is a journey, not a destination. Focus on the process.
> 
> I can do this...I know I can. It's just going to take time & patience.
> 
> When you get to a plateau, think of it as a landing on the stairway to your goal. And maintenance is a lifelong plateau, so a bit of "rehearsal" for maintenance isn't the worst thing in the world.
> 
> Jen - I really liked this QOTD!  There have been so many great quotes today that I have decided to write one at the top of each day in my food journal!  Thanks to everyone for sharing!



More great ones.  I especially like the plateau one because that is something we all need motivation to get through.

Thanks for the comment about the QOTD.  I will admit that to me coming up with the QOTD is the most intimidating thing about coaching.  I want it to be something that really helps people out.



jillbur said:


> QOTD~love this quote!
> 
> I really don't have one quote that I can share. I enjoy many quotes and have enjoyed every else's. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I'm off to circuit training class at the gym. I'll be back later to check on everyone!
> 
> Jill



Glad you like the quotes Jill!  That is okay that you did not have one to share - it is just as important to be inspired by the ones others share.  Hope you had a good workout!



quasar4legs said:


> Good Morning Team Donald members
> 
> I have enjoyed reading all the great quotes.
> 
> A couple of my favorites are below.
> 
> 'YOUR LIFE DOES NOT GET BETTER BY CHANCE, IT GETS BETTER BY CHANGE'
> Jim Rohn
> 
> 'IT IS NEVER TOO LATE TO BE WHAT YOU MIGHT HAVE BEEN'
> George Eliot
> 
> Thanks to everyone for being here................I really needed you all at this time in my life
> 
> Quasar



Evening Quasar!  Thanks for sharing some quotes - I am making an incredible list of motivation from all these shared quotes.  Glad we are here for you!  



my3princes said:


> QOTD:  "Just keep swimmin' Just keep swimmin'"



This made me laugh!  I actually have a clip of Dori saying that on my running playlist!



belledreamer said:


> _'I've got the whole universe. Planets to save, civilizations to rescue, creatures to defeat and an awful lot of running to do.' - Jenny from 'The Doctor's Daughter'  _
> 
> Call it the Doctor Who fan in me coming out...   I often compare the _'creatures to defeat'_ as the bad habits I'm trying to conquer and of course, an awful lot of running.
> 
> Off to do Just Dance 3!



I am not a Doctor Who fan (just haven't ever seen it)  but I do like how you use this quote!    Hope you had fun dancing tonight!



melmar136 said:


> Loving all of the quotes today.  I have this one, that I stenciled over my front door last year:
> 
> even the longest journey begins with a single step



That is a good one.  I feel like I am finally taking that first step this week.



donaldandpirates said:


> Boy, there are a lot of posts to read through!  Go Team Donald!!!  :  I haven't been as good as I should have been over the past couple of days.  I did cave and had about 8 oz. of 7-Up yesterday.  I've been going with no soda at all since last Friday.  My DD and I tried Zumba Wii.    That game requires coordination that I couldn't even begin to comprehend!  I went back to Leslie Sansone's 4-mile DVD so I could at least do something.  I'm still trying to make small choices throughout the day.  Slow and steady wins the race!  Well, until I make it to the Princess Half 2013!!  Then I'm going for a decent speed.



Great job on cutting back so drastically on the soda.  Even though you drank a bit yesterday it sounds like you are doing great.  I think I might have to try Zumba on the Wii...I am not all that coordinated but it just sounds like fun.  Slow and steady does win the race!


----------



## jenanderson

Alright - I had just done replies to everyone here and for some reason it all disappeared on me!    I should go back and try to redo it but tonight I am shot so I will just do my post and then head to bed.

It was a very hard night in my house. We took our kitty (really 12 year old cat) to the vet.  Hagrid is giant kitty who is so loving and wonderful...but he has not been himself for a couple of weeks. He has been pacing around, hissing at our other cats at times and then went to the bathroom in our living room the other night. We finally knew he needed to see the vet. After a long series of tests, the vet told us that the numbers who his kidneys are having problems. He is at the vet tonight and will get IV fluids all day tomorrow. Tomorrow night he will come home until Wednesday morning.  Wednesday morning he will go back for more IV fluids. Wednesday afternoon they will test again and if there are no changes, we will have to put him down. We are all sad but my DS is totally devastated. Hagrid sleeps with him every night and follows him everywhere. It was a very sad night with many tears.  Even if Hagrid responds to the IV treatment, the vet could not tell us how long he will make it after that. 

My DS cried for almost 2 hours and finally got to bed. I am now going to bed but will be back tomorrow. 

On a positive note - I am proud of all of us for the great first week of being here for one another!  

Night everyone!
Jen


----------



## mackeysmom

jenanderson said:


> I promise to come on here and do some responses tonight.  Just wanted to check in.  Our kitty has been sick for a while so we brought him to the vet tonight.  He is still there with testing and so I hope we will get to pick him up yet tonight.  We are worried about him because he is older and a wonderful cat.



 Hugs for your kitty from my Blackie and Sunny Doodle.

- Laura


----------



## akhaloha

jenanderson said:


> It was a very hard night in my house. We took our kitty (really 12 year old cat) to the vet.  Hagrid is giant kitty who is so loving and wonderful...but he has not been himself for a couple of weeks. He has been pacing around, hissing at our other cats at times and then went to the bathroom in our living room the other night. We finally knew he needed to see the vet. After a long series of tests, the vet told us that the numbers who his kidneys are having problems. He is at the vet tonight and will get IV fluids all day tomorrow. Tomorrow night he will come home until Wednesday morning.  Wednesday morning he will go back for more IV fluids. Wednesday afternoon they will test again and if there are no changes, we will have to put him down. We are all sad but my DS is totally devastated. Hagrid sleeps with him every night and follows him everywhere. It was a very sad night with many tears.  Even if Hagrid responds to the IV treatment, the vet could not tell us how long he will make it after that.
> 
> My DS cried for almost 2 hours and finally got to bed. I am now going to bed but will be back tomorrow.
> 
> Jen



Jen - My heart goes out to you and your family.  I will send good thoughts for a positive outcome.


----------



## quasar4legs

jenanderson said:


> Alright - I had just done replies to everyone here and for some reason it all disappeared on me!    I should go back and try to redo it but tonight I am shot so I will just do my post and then head to bed.
> 
> It was a very hard night in my house. We took our kitty (really 12 year old cat) to the vet.  Hagrid is giant kitty who is so loving and wonderful...but he has not been himself for a couple of weeks. He has been pacing around, hissing at our other cats at times and then went to the bathroom in our living room the other night. We finally knew he needed to see the vet. After a long series of tests, the vet told us that the numbers who his kidneys are having problems. He is at the vet tonight and will get IV fluids all day tomorrow. Tomorrow night he will come home until Wednesday morning.  Wednesday morning he will go back for more IV fluids. Wednesday afternoon they will test again and if there are no changes, we will have to put him down. We are all sad but my DS is totally devastated. Hagrid sleeps with him every night and follows him everywhere. It was a very sad night with many tears.  Even if Hagrid responds to the IV treatment, the vet could not tell us how long he will make it after that.
> 
> My DS cried for almost 2 hours and finally got to bed. I am now going to bed but will be back tomorrow.
> 
> On a positive note - I am proud of all of us for the great first week of being here for one another!
> 
> Night everyone!
> Jen



Sorry Hagrid is not doing well, it is heartbreaking dealing with a very sick pet.
Thinking of you and your family


----------



## trinaweena

Jen, I am so very sorry to hear about your kitty! I work in the pet industry, and my store has a vet and animal adoptions so I hear these kinds of things all the time and its always so hard. My thoughts are with you and your family. 

Today was not an uneventful day. They moved up my colonoscopy and endoscopy to wednesday (was supposed to be in feb) because my stomachs been bothering me so much.  Well that means i needed tomorrow and wed off.  I fel really awkward telling my boss i would need the day off, the day before because well, i work in retail, they need someone to cover me. But he was ok with it and figured it out so that i could have the days off.

Now i'm all nervous. This ain't my first rodeo, I've had a colonoscopy before, and i just remember the prep being AWFUL.  I'm just so nervous about it. I'm taking the miralax with gatorade which ive heard doesn't taste too bad but im really worried about getting nauseas and im just so terrified about being nauseous. I'm thinking of calling the doctor and seeing if i can take an anti nausea medicine before hand but they will probably say no.  So I'm very nervous about that, and i'm also very nervous and the day of, because i'm terrified of needles and the thought of the IV is freaking me out. I know this is just my anxiety getting to me but its freaking me out. 

Any words of wisdom or anything to help calm me down would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## LuvBaloo

Congrats to all the losers!
Congrats to everybody who is sticking with this!

Thanks to Sue for putting the results out!


A couple of my favourite quotes/motivational thoughts:

I am worth it! I am strong!

If you a break dish emptying the dishwasher, you don't throw the rest on the floor - so don't let one mistake become a disaster!

No one ever got fit from staying cozy and comfy.

If hunger is not the question, food is not the answer.


trinaweena - good luck tomorrow!  Only thing I can suggest is to do slow counted breathing to try and stay calm.  Inside my head I say "in, 2, 3, out, 2, 3"  and try to concentrate very hard on keeping the breathing slow and steady so I don't panic.

JenAnderson - sorry for the issues with your kitty.


----------



## buzz5985

jenanderson said:


> Alright - I had just done replies to everyone here and for some reason it all disappeared on me!    I should go back and try to redo it but tonight I am shot so I will just do my post and then head to bed.
> 
> It was a very hard night in my house. We took our kitty (really 12 year old cat) to the vet.  Hagrid is giant kitty who is so loving and wonderful...but he has not been himself for a couple of weeks. He has been pacing around, hissing at our other cats at times and then went to the bathroom in our living room the other night. We finally knew he needed to see the vet. After a long series of tests, the vet told us that the numbers who his kidneys are having problems. He is at the vet tonight and will get IV fluids all day tomorrow. Tomorrow night he will come home until Wednesday morning.  Wednesday morning he will go back for more IV fluids. Wednesday afternoon they will test again and if there are no changes, we will have to put him down. We are all sad but my DS is totally devastated. Hagrid sleeps with him every night and follows him everywhere. It was a very sad night with many tears.  Even if Hagrid responds to the IV treatment, the vet could not tell us how long he will make it after that.
> 
> My DS cried for almost 2 hours and finally got to bed. I am now going to bed but will be back tomorrow.
> 
> On a positive note - I am proud of all of us for the great first week of being here for one another!
> 
> Night everyone!
> Jen



  Hoping for a good outcome with Hagrid.  



trinaweena said:


> Jen, I am so very sorry to hear about your kitty! I work in the pet industry, and my store has a vet and animal adoptions so I hear these kinds of things all the time and its always so hard. My thoughts are with you and your family.
> 
> Today was not an uneventful day. They moved up my colonoscopy and endoscopy to wednesday (was supposed to be in feb) because my stomachs been bothering me so much.  Well that means i needed tomorrow and wed off.  I fel really awkward telling my boss i would need the day off, the day before because well, i work in retail, they need someone to cover me. But he was ok with it and figured it out so that i could have the days off.
> 
> Now i'm all nervous. This ain't my first rodeo, I've had a colonoscopy before, and i just remember the prep being AWFUL.  I'm just so nervous about it. I'm taking the miralax with gatorade which ive heard doesn't taste too bad but im really worried about getting nauseas and im just so terrified about being nauseous. I'm thinking of calling the doctor and seeing if i can take an anti nausea medicine before hand but they will probably say no.  So I'm very nervous about that, and i'm also very nervous and the day of, because i'm terrified of needles and the thought of the IV is freaking me out. I know this is just my anxiety getting to me but its freaking me out.
> 
> Any words of wisdom or anything to help calm me down would be greatly appreciated!



I don't have any words of wisdome - just wanted to wish you luck - and to remind you that Team Donald will be there with you in spirit!!!  

Janis


----------



## buzz5985

dvccruiser76 said:


> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> First some stats
> 
> MAINTAINERS:
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 0
> 
> LOSERS:
> Current Participants-------------74!
> not reporting in for 1 week-----8
> not reporting in for 2 weeks----0
> not reporting in for 3 weeks----0
> Excused--------------------------0
> weigh ins-------------------------66
> gains-----------------------------3
> maintains------------------------19
> losses----------------------------42
> new or returning members ----2
> 
> 
> Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 1!
> This weeks group loss = 103.3 pounds!
> Average percentage of weight lost 0.8 %
> Total group weight loss so far 103.3 pounds!
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> Retention Rate (compared to the 72 participants we had sign up for our start week on January 1st)
> 89% (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!
> 
> 
> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 1?
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 1 Superstars!!
> *#10- 1.80% - luvpoohandcompany
> #9- 1.90% - cjdj4
> #8- 2.02% - grumpyskirtgirl
> #7- 2.17% - mommyof2Pirates
> #6 - 2.20% - donac
> #5- 2.49% - pjlla
> #4- 2.56 - GoofyPedsFan
> #3- 2.60% - klmrph
> #2- 2.99% - Mary.Poppins *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 1 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 3.46% - frndshpcptn *
> 
> Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.
> 
> Have a healthy day!
> *Congratulations frndshpcptn!!! *
> 
> What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week! :



Congratulations to all our Losers!!!  Anyone that is struggling - just keep at it you will be rewarded.



dvccruiser76 said:


> *This week's winning team with 50.22% is Team Donald!!*
> 
> *Team Mickey was not far behind with 50.20% for the week!*
> 
> Additional stats for the week!!!!
> 
> *Buckeye Fan won for Team Mickey with 3.63% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*
> 
> *Congrats to frndshpcptn who was Donald's Team winner with 3.46%!*
> 
> Team Donald lost 103.3 pounds this week
> Team Mickey lost 102.2 pounds this week
> 
> *Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 103.3 pounds, can you believe how close the results were this week?????*
> Both teams together have lost 205.5 pounds!!!! Amazing!
> 
> Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!
> 
> Have an OP week



I cannot believe how close it was between the teams!!!!  Great work one and all!!!

Janis


----------



## bellebookworm9

I went to bed at 10:30 and fell asleep almost instantly, only to wake up around midnight because I was _freezing_. I haven't been able to fall back asleep.  Technically I don't need to be up until 5:15, so I'm playing on Mom's computer until then (mine's packed). We're heading out to the airport at 6 and stopping at Tim Horton's-I'll probably get a yogurt parfait and bagel.

I just want to say THANK YOU to everyone who has supported me from the fall challenge through now, with the application process, the waiting, the excitement over getting accepted, and the waiting for two months to actually go down. 

I hope I will be able to meet some of you if you come down to visit, and I'll let you know where I will be working as soon as I find out. In the meantime, I will be posting a lot of blog updates and dining reviews (for today at least) and both those links are in my sig. If you want to see even more pictures, you can friend me on Facebook. https://www.facebook.com/gretchenf1


----------



## donac

Good Monday morning everyone. 

My meeting yesterday went okay.  We had  it on a Monday instead of Tuesday so this one person who hasn't made a meeting was there.  All she talked aout was union this and union that.  I was ready to tell her to leave.  I did tell her at one point that we are not talking union here but what is good for the kids and communication with the parents.   Now if the inservice tomorrow goes well I will be happy.  We are trying to have all the faculty set up simple websites so the parents could know how to contact us, when our extra help is and our grading policy.  I won't be able to be involved since I have to go to another for something else.  I feel like it will be okay.




jenanderson said:


> Alright - I had just done replies to everyone here and for some reason it all disappeared on me!    I should go back and try to redo it but tonight I am shot so I will just do my post and then head to bed.
> 
> It was a very hard night in my house. We took our kitty (really 12 year old cat) to the vet.  Hagrid is giant kitty who is so loving and wonderful...but he has not been himself for a couple of weeks. He has been pacing around, hissing at our other cats at times and then went to the bathroom in our living room the other night. We finally knew he needed to see the vet. After a long series of tests, the vet told us that the numbers who his kidneys are having problems. He is at the vet tonight and will get IV fluids all day tomorrow. Tomorrow night he will come home until Wednesday morning.  Wednesday morning he will go back for more IV fluids. Wednesday afternoon they will test again and if there are no changes, we will have to put him down. We are all sad but my DS is totally devastated. Hagrid sleeps with him every night and follows him everywhere. It was a very sad night with many tears.  Even if Hagrid responds to the IV treatment, the vet could not tell us how long he will make it after that.
> 
> My DS cried for almost 2 hours and finally got to bed. I am now going to bed but will be back tomorrow.
> 
> On a positive note - I am proud of all of us for the great first week of being here for one another!
> 
> Night everyone!
> Jen



Sorry to hear about your kitty.  It is very heartbreaking to lose a pet. 



trinaweena said:


> Jen, I am so very sorry to hear about your kitty! I work in the pet industry, and my store has a vet and animal adoptions so I hear these kinds of things all the time and its always so hard. My thoughts are with you and your family.
> 
> Today was not an uneventful day. They moved up my colonoscopy and endoscopy to wednesday (was supposed to be in feb) because my stomachs been bothering me so much.  Well that means i needed tomorrow and wed off.  I fel really awkward telling my boss i would need the day off, the day before because well, i work in retail, they need someone to cover me. But he was ok with it and figured it out so that i could have the days off.
> 
> Now i'm all nervous. This ain't my first rodeo, I've had a colonoscopy before, and i just remember the prep being AWFUL.  I'm just so nervous about it. I'm taking the miralax with gatorade which ive heard doesn't taste too bad but im really worried about getting nauseas and im just so terrified about being nauseous. I'm thinking of calling the doctor and seeing if i can take an anti nausea medicine before hand but they will probably say no.  So I'm very nervous about that, and i'm also very nervous and the day of, because i'm terrified of needles and the thought of the IV is freaking me out. I know this is just my anxiety getting to me but its freaking me out.
> 
> Any words of wisdom or anything to help calm me down would be greatly appreciated!




Good luck with the procedure.  I have been through it and dh will be having another one in the next couple of weeks.   Listen to calming music



bellebookworm9 said:


> I went to bed at 10:30 and fell asleep almost instantly, only to wake up around midnight because I was _freezing_. I haven't been able to fall back asleep.  Technically I don't need to be up until 5:15, so I'm playing on Mom's computer until then (mine's packed). We're heading out to the airport at 6 and stopping at Tim Horton's-I'll probably get a yogurt parfait and bagel.
> 
> I just want to say THANK YOU to everyone who has supported me from the fall challenge through now, with the application process, the waiting, the excitement over getting accepted, and the waiting for two months to actually go down.
> 
> I hope I will be able to meet some of you if you come down to visit, and I'll let you know where I will be working as soon as I find out. In the meantime, I will be posting a lot of blog updates and dining reviews (for today at least) and both those links are in my sig. If you want to see even more pictures, you can friend me on Facebook. https://www.facebook.com/gretchenf1



Good luck I am so excited for you. 

I have to get moving.  I have to pick up some pictures from Walgreen.  A friend's husband died yesterday and he did our renewal of vows for our 25th anniversary.  I found a couple of pictures of him so I am printing them out. I will drop them off this morning on my way to school. 

Congrats to all our winners this week.  Congrats to Team Donald for having the highest total.  

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## mikamah

jenanderson said:


> Alright - I had just done replies to everyone here and for some reason it all disappeared on me!    I should go back and try to redo it but tonight I am shot so I will just do my post and then head to bed.
> 
> It was a very hard night in my house. We took our kitty (really 12 year old cat) to the vet.  Hagrid is giant kitty who is so loving and wonderful...but he has not been himself for a couple of weeks. He has been pacing around, hissing at our other cats at times and then went to the bathroom in our living room the other night. We finally knew he needed to see the vet. After a long series of tests, the vet told us that the numbers who his kidneys are having problems. He is at the vet tonight and will get IV fluids all day tomorrow. Tomorrow night he will come home until Wednesday morning.  Wednesday morning he will go back for more IV fluids. Wednesday afternoon they will test again and if there are no changes, we will have to put him down. We are all sad but my DS is totally devastated. Hagrid sleeps with him every night and follows him everywhere. It was a very sad night with many tears.  Even if Hagrid responds to the IV treatment, the vet could not tell us how long he will make it after that.
> 
> My DS cried for almost 2 hours and finally got to bed. I am now going to bed but will be back tomorrow.
> 
> On a positive note - I am proud of all of us for the great first week of being here for one another!
> 
> Night everyone!
> Jen


I am so sorry about your precious kitty.  It is so sad to lose our pets, and I can only imagine how much harder it is to help your sweet kids through the loss.  I hope he does better with the fluids and you and your family have a little more time with him.  



trinaweena said:


> Today was not an uneventful day. They moved up my colonoscopy and endoscopy to wednesday (was supposed to be in feb) because my stomachs been bothering me so much.  Well that means i needed tomorrow and wed off.  I fel really awkward telling my boss i would need the day off, the day before because well, i work in retail, they need someone to cover me. But he was ok with it and figured it out so that i could have the days off.
> 
> Now i'm all nervous. This ain't my first rodeo, I've had a colonoscopy before, and i just remember the prep being AWFUL.  I'm just so nervous about it. I'm taking the miralax with gatorade which ive heard doesn't taste too bad but im really worried about getting nauseas and im just so terrified about being nauseous. I'm thinking of calling the doctor and seeing if i can take an anti nausea medicine before hand but they will probably say no.  So I'm very nervous about that, and i'm also very nervous and the day of, because i'm terrified of needles and the thought of the IV is freaking me out. I know this is just my anxiety getting to me but its freaking me out.
> 
> Any words of wisdom or anything to help calm me down would be greatly appreciated!


Trina, like all you do with your healthy lifestyle, you can do this.  I would call the doctor and tell him you are worried about being nauseous because it happend before, and he should be able to get you something for nausea.  If he won't and you do get nauseous, call back during the prep.  The prep by far is the hardest part, and most patients tolerate the miralax so much better than the old prep.  The main complaint i hear is it is so much fluid to drink, but it really is tasteless.  Hopefully you'll tolerate the volume since you've been drinking all your water right? And don't be afraid to take the prep over a longer periiod of time, for instance if they tell you to take 8 oz every 15 min, but it feels like too much, take a break and go back to it, take smaller amts the important part is getting it down and keeping it down, and really if it takes longer, it is still going to work.  

IVs make many people nervous, and when I am putting one in someone who hates them, I try to talk to them about anything non-medical, do you have kids, any vacation plans, what do you do for work.  Just to get their mind off it while I'm getting ready, and definitely work on slow, relaxing breathing, close your eyes and take a slow deep breath when they are going to do the needlestick which should only take a couple seconds.  Now once that IV is in it shouldn't be too long before you get the wonderful, relaxing drugs that will put you in the awesome twilight sleep for your procedures and then you'll be waking up in recovery.  I hope everything goes really smoothly today and tomorrow.    If I can be of help in any other way, please shoot me a pm.  I wish I could be your nurse and we'd talk about disney and you wouldn't even know I was putting that IV in.   Good luck!!


----------



## mikamah

donac said:


> I have to get moving.  I have to pick up some pictures from Walgreen.  A friend's husband died yesterday and he did our renewal of vows for our 25th anniversary.  I found a couple of pictures of him so I am printing them out. I will drop them off this morning on my way to school.


  So sorry to hear about your friend.  I know they will appreciate seeing the pictures of him during a happy event.  You are very thoughtful.


----------



## jenanderson

*Good Morning Team Donald!*

*Happy Birthday to Donna (Disneyluvr)!  May you enjoy your special day and have a healthy year ahead!*

First of all, thanks to all my friends here who posted positive thoughts for our dear kitty.  We will be hoping and praying that he comes home tonight and then that there is some response to the fluids.  I really appreciate all your support because it was a very sad night.  

As usual, I won't reply to everyone until I am set up for the day but will be back on real soon!    I always like to post our QOTD so that I catch as many people as possible when they get on in the morning so here we go!

We all know breakfast is the most important meal of the day.  A healthy breakfast boosts your energy and helps you lose weight.

Eating a good breakfast does more than cut the risk of bingeing later on -- it revs up your metabolism, provides energy for your body and brain, and is a key strategy for weight loss and maintenance.

Even knowing this, many people still skip breakfast because they struggle with what to make or feel they do not have time to eat breakfast.

*Tuesday's QOTD:  Share what you eat for breakfast.  Feel free to share your on the go ideas, quick breakfasts or what you have when you have time to make something better.*


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald!*
> *Tuesday's QOTD:  Share what you eat for breakfast.  Feel free to share your on the go ideas, quick breakfasts or what you have when you have time to make something better.*



Good morning all!!  I love love love breakfast, I can't go without it.  It doesn't matter if I get up at 5 am or 10 am my tummy says "feed me!!"  So I do!  Here lately I've been eating oatmeal and a little mini orange, those cutie's.  But I like cereal and I also like to fry up an egg and put it on a piece of wheat toast.  Yummy.  Another favorite is Coco Wheats.  My kids won't touch it, but I grew up on that and seem to associate it with snow days, so it's a good feely food for me


----------



## mikamah

Happy Birthday Donna!!  Hope you have a magical day!!



jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald!*
> 
> *Happy Birthday to Donna (Disneyluvr)!  May you enjoy your special day and have a healthy year ahead!*
> We all know breakfast is the most important meal of the day.  A healthy breakfast boosts your energy and helps you lose weight.
> 
> Eating a good breakfast does more than cut the risk of bingeing later on -- it revs up your metabolism, provides energy for your body and brain, and is a key strategy for weight loss and maintenance.
> 
> Even knowing this, many people still skip breakfast because they struggle with what to make or feel they do not have time to eat breakfast.
> 
> *Tuesday's QOTD:  Share what you eat for breakfast.  Feel free to share your on the go ideas, quick breakfasts or what you have when you have time to make something better.*


I realize this week with the puppy and morning walks, I have occassionally been missing breakfast, or just having a banana on the way out the door, and realize I need to make it more of a priority.  This morning I had 2 pieces of canadian bacon and 2 eggs fried in pam.  I'll have a banana as well.  I definitely crave less snacks during the day if I have eaten a breakfast high in protein.  I like eggs most ways, but often will hard boil a bunch for the week.  If I make scrambled eggs I'll use one whole egg and 2-3 egg whites.  
An english muffin or sandwich thin with scrambled egg cheese and salsa was a favorite I need to go back to.  Some days i'll have a greek yogurt with a banana or other fruit.  Bananas are so easy, we tend to have one every morning.  
I've also been known to have leftovers for breakfast, chicken and vegies, and give the same to ds.  I'm not a strick breakfast type food person. 





dvccruiser76 said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 1 Superstars!!
> *#10- 1.80% - luvpoohandcompany
> #9- 1.90% - cjdj4
> #8- 2.02% - grumpyskirtgirl
> #7- 2.17% - mommyof2Pirates
> #6 - 2.20% - donac
> #5- 2.49% - pjlla
> #4- 2.56 - GoofyPedsFan
> #3- 2.60% - klmrph
> #2- 2.99% - Mary.Poppins *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 1 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 3.46% - frndshpcptn *


Congratulations everyone!! Especially frndshpcptn!!  Those are some phenomenal losses!!  Very inspiring!!



buzz5985 said:


> If you can Dream it, you can do it.


Love this one.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> "All our dreams can come true, if we have the courage to pursue them"


I was going to post this one too if I didn't find it reading back.  I absolutely love this one, and doing the princess last year is truly a testament to this. 

Good morning everyone!!  I had a really good day eating wise yesterday.  It is a huge help not to have the junk in the house at all.  I feel like it's taken me years to figure that out.  I'm a very slow learner.  Tonight we'll I'm getting a rotissery chicken and will roast vegies-cauliflower and brussel sprouts.

A huge thank you SUE for being our fabulous weightkeeper.  That's a lot of weighins to keep track of.  You are the best. 

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

jenanderson said:


> It was a very hard night in my house.
> My DS cried for almost 2 hours and finally got to bed. I am now going to bed but will be back tomorrow.



I'm so sorry



trinaweena said:


> Today was not an uneventful day. They moved up my colonoscopy and endoscopy to wednesday (was supposed to be in feb) because my stomachs been bothering me so much.  Well that means i needed tomorrow and wed off.  I fel really awkward telling my boss i would need the day off, the day before because well, i work in retail, they need someone to cover me. But he was ok with it and figured it out so that i could have the days off.
> 
> Now i'm all nervous. This ain't my first rodeo, I've had a colonoscopy before, and i just remember the prep being AWFUL.  I'm just so nervous about it. I'm taking the miralax with gatorade which ive heard doesn't taste too bad but im really worried about getting nauseas and im just so terrified about being nauseous. I'm thinking of calling the doctor and seeing if i can take an anti nausea medicine before hand but they will probably say no.  So I'm very nervous about that, and i'm also very nervous and the day of, because i'm terrified of needles and the thought of the IV is freaking me out. I know this is just my anxiety getting to me but its freaking me out.
> 
> Any words of wisdom or anything to help calm me down would be greatly appreciated!



Just wanted to wish you luck I'll be thinking of you.



bellebookworm9 said:


> I went to bed at 10:30 and fell asleep almost instantly, only to wake up around midnight because I was _freezing_. I haven't been able to fall back asleep.  Technically I don't need to be up until 5:15, so I'm playing on Mom's computer until then (mine's packed). We're heading out to the airport at 6 and stopping at Tim Horton's-I'll probably get a yogurt parfait and bagel.
> 
> I just want to say THANK YOU to everyone who has supported me from the fall challenge through now, with the application process, the waiting, the excitement over getting accepted, and the waiting for two months to actually go down.
> 
> I hope I will be able to meet some of you if you come down to visit, and I'll let you know where I will be working as soon as I find out. In the meantime, I will be posting a lot of blog updates and dining reviews (for today at least) and both those links are in my sig. If you want to see even more pictures, you can friend me on Facebook. https://www.facebook.com/gretchenf1



Cant wait to hear all about your adventures. Good luck


----------



## jillbur

dvccruiser76 said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 1 Superstars!!
> *#10- 1.80% - luvpoohandcompany
> #9- 1.90% - cjdj4
> #8- 2.02% - grumpyskirtgirl
> #7- 2.17% - mommyof2Pirates
> #6 - 2.20% - donac
> #5- 2.49% - pjlla
> #4- 2.56 - GoofyPedsFan
> #3- 2.60% - klmrph
> #2- 2.99% - Mary.Poppins *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 1 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 3.46% - frndshpcptn *



Congrats to the top 10 and all of Team Donald!!




dvccruiser76 said:


> *This week's winning team with 50.22% is Team Donald!!*
> 
> *Team Mickey was not far behind with 50.20% for the week!*
> 
> Additional stats for the week!!!!
> 
> *Buckeye Fan won for Team Mickey with 3.63% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*
> 
> *Congrats to frndshpcptn who was Donald's Team winner with 3.46%!*
> 
> Team Donald lost 103.3 pounds this week
> Team Mickey lost 102.2 pounds this week
> 
> *Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 103.3 pounds, can you believe how close the results were this week?????*
> Both teams together have lost 205.5 pounds!!!! Amazing!
> 
> Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!
> 
> Have an OP week



WOW! I can't believe how close this was! Keep up the good work everyone!




jenanderson said:


> It was a very hard night in my house. We took our kitty (really 12 year old cat) to the vet.  Hagrid is giant kitty who is so loving and wonderful...but he has not been himself for a couple of weeks. He has been pacing around, hissing at our other cats at times and then went to the bathroom in our living room the other night. We finally knew he needed to see the vet. After a long series of tests, the vet told us that the numbers who his kidneys are having problems. He is at the vet tonight and will get IV fluids all day tomorrow. Tomorrow night he will come home until Wednesday morning.  Wednesday morning he will go back for more IV fluids. Wednesday afternoon they will test again and if there are no changes, we will have to put him down. We are all sad but my DS is totally devastated. Hagrid sleeps with him every night and follows him everywhere. It was a very sad night with many tears.  Even if Hagrid responds to the IV treatment, the vet could not tell us how long he will make it after that.
> 
> My DS cried for almost 2 hours and finally got to bed. I am now going to bed but will be back tomorrow.
> 
> On a positive note - I am proud of all of us for the great first week of being here for one another!
> 
> Night everyone!
> Jen




Oh, Jen, I am so sorry for the pain. Pets are so wonderful and it's always so hard to see your kids in pain. Hang in there. 



trinaweena said:


> Any words of wisdom or anything to help calm me down would be greatly appreciated!



Can you listen to music during the whole procedure? Maybe that would help relax you. Listen to some Disney music and let it to take you to a happy place 



bellebookworm9 said:


> I went to bed at 10:30 and fell asleep almost instantly, only to wake up around midnight because I was _freezing_. I haven't been able to fall back asleep.  Technically I don't need to be up until 5:15, so I'm playing on Mom's computer until then (mine's packed). We're heading out to the airport at 6 and stopping at Tim Horton's-I'll probably get a yogurt parfait and bagel.
> 
> I just want to say THANK YOU to everyone who has supported me from the fall challenge through now, with the application process, the waiting, the excitement over getting accepted, and the waiting for two months to actually go down.
> 
> I hope I will be able to meet some of you if you come down to visit, and I'll let you know where I will be working as soon as I find out. In the meantime, I will be posting a lot of blog updates and dining reviews (for today at least) and both those links are in my sig. If you want to see even more pictures, you can friend me on Facebook. https://www.facebook.com/gretchenf1



OMGSH Gretchen! I can't believe you are leaving today!! Have a great time and keep up posted on all the fun you're having (and any inside secrets ). Safe travels!



jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald!*
> 
> 
> *Tuesday's QOTD:  Share what you eat for breakfast.  Feel free to share your on the go ideas, quick breakfasts or what you have when you have time to make something better.*



One of my favorite (and filling) breakfasts is slow cooker oats (recipe is on allrecipes.com). It lasts me all week. I also enjoy cereals (Kashi and Fiber Plus). I usually don't make hot breakfasts on days I work, but on weekends, I do make eggs and toast or english muffins. Oh, and if I need something really quick that I can eat in the car, Kashi frozen waffles are good too. I don't need syrup so they are perfect for on the run!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I went to the gym last night for the circuit training class and, of course, since it's January, 5 new people were in class. We were usuing the weight machines, so the trainer tried to bunch them together so we didn't have to keep changing weights constantly. We ended up with 13 people and we did 3 rounds of both upper and lower body exercises. It was such a good, tough workout. I was even a little sore before bed and took 2 advil. So, I am feeling so good this morning after an awesome workout and being OP all weekend and yesterday! Plus, I saw my sister this morning and she said my thighs look thinner  I still haven't seen a change in clothing though, but I'll take that compliment!

I just wanted to check in and congratulate Team Donald for the great job this week. Let's keep it up through week 2 and until the end!

My students have manditory counseling everyday and on Tues and Thurs, it lets me have an extra 1/2 hour of planning time , so I will be back later to check in. 

Have a great Tuesday!

Jill


----------



## pjlla

Good morning friends!  Sorry I didn't make it back here yesterday to finish up my read/replies.  The carpeting installation was yesterday and it turned into a CRAZY day!  The installers showed up and I was still mid-packing and I was NOT a happy camper.  We ended up just SHOVELING everything into the kitchen and downstairs bathroom.  

Then the installers just put all of the furniture that they could into the kitchen. I was under the impression that they would move it to the lawn and/or garage.  But of course, once the kitchen was full, there was no way into the room to get food or drinks!  And DH and I hadn't had lunch yet.  I was able to quickly grab a bowl of quinoa and veggies from the fridge to microwave for me and loaded a plate with hummus and carrots and cheese for DH.  Then mid-afternoon I was able to "scale" the mountain of stuff and grab a couple of apples from the fruit basket. But that was it.

While they were installing downstairs I cleaned DD's bathroom and started picking up DS's room.  DH was working at home and was on a conference call in our bedroom (he set up shop at my scrapping table.... ) so he didn't even want me in the room!  The only other choices were the kids' rooms or the upstairs bathrooms.  I suppose I could have filled the tub and had a nice relaxing bath!  

By that time it was time to run around grabbing kids and running errands to the library and such.  

Anyhow, by the time the installers left, we put SOME  of the furniture back (enough so that we could access part of the kitchen and use the kitchen door to the garage), then it was time to drive DD to Rainbow Girls and try to figure out what we were going to eat for dinner.  There was NO WAY I could access the stove/oven or pantry yet, so I got DD a sandwich at Dunkin's on the way to Rainbow and grabbed salads for DH and myself from our local pizza shop on the way back.  

I was crazy cranky lady from all of the stress (I can't STAND messes.... they make me NUTS) and DH hates ANY kind of projects around the house, so it was not a fun place to be last night.  

Anyhow, the new carpet is beautiful and soft and squishy!  The majority of the furniture is back in place.  The new entertainment center that I bought in July that has been sitting in my dining room waiting for the new carpet is now in its proper place and looks great!  

Most of what I need to do today is just putting away boxes of "stuff" and cleaning out clutter.  It will be another crazy busy day, but I'm sure I will feel SO accomplished when it is done.

No workout yesterday, but I"m sure I burned the calories moving boxes and cleaning!  Heck, I made 8 trips up and down my stairs just to put back the dining room chairs.... and countless other trips up and down the basement stairs.... plus lots of bending and lifting and carrying.  I barely stopped moving from 4:30 am yesterday morning until 9:30 last night (other than driving).... I was exhausted!  

Off to try to catch up just a bit!..........................P


----------



## jenanderson

VirataMama4 said:


> Today has been really crazy and its been tough to stay with everything, but I think I actually did it!  DH and I had to run all over the place getting parts to fix my car, and ended up having Subway for lunch. And I really struggled to drink all the "required" water today, it was so cold and all I really wanted was coffee or hot cocoa, especially when the snow started.



Sounds like you had a busy day yesterday. I am hope that your car is all fixed!



amykathleen2005 said:


> Wow! Over 100 pounds in one week! Disney is magical!



It is magical! 



VirataMama4 said:


> Wow a team loss of over 100lbs, that's amazing!  So proud of everyone this week.  Great Job and Congrats to the top 10 losers for the week.



I was so amazed when I saw the number! We should all be proud of ourselves for working so hard to live a healthy life! 



			
				MaryPoppins;43684898 said:
			
		

> Here are two that I keep on my desk at work:
> 
> "Your time is limited, so don't waste it living someone else's life. Don't be trapped by dogma - which is living with the results of other people's thinking. Don't let the noise of other's opinions drown out your own inner voice. And most important, have the courage to follow your heart and intuition. They somehow already know what you truly want to become. Everything else is secondary."
> -Steve Jobs
> 
> "There are no extra pieces on the universe.  Everyone is here because he or she has a place to fill, and every piece must fit itself into the big jigsaw puzzle."
> 
> - Deepak Chopra
> 
> Wow!  Together we lost the weight of a 12 year old (I just asked my son how much he weighed.) Way to go everyone!



I LOVE your quotes...I also have the one by Steve Jobs up at my desk. I would actually like to have it put up on the wall of my classroom (I thought that would be appropriate since I teach an iPad class).

I just looked at my 12 year old and think how cool that is that we lost that much all together!  Way to go team! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Oh and I loved all of your quotes that you all shared.  I am trying to think of somehow using some of them creatively on my office walls at work.  I am a huge quote person and I think it would be cool to do something like that.  Any ideas please feel free to share.



I think it would be so cool if you used the quotes in your office...I don't have any ideas of what to do but if you come up with something, you will have to share it!



dvccruiser76 said:


> *This week's winning team with 50.22% is Team Donald!!*
> 
> *Team Mickey was not far behind with 50.20% for the week!*
> 
> Additional stats for the week!!!!
> 
> *Buckeye Fan won for Team Mickey with 3.63% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*
> 
> *Congrats to frndshpcptn who was Donald's Team winner with 3.46%!*
> 
> Team Donald lost 103.3 pounds this week
> Team Mickey lost 102.2 pounds this week
> 
> *Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 103.3 pounds, can you believe how close the results were this week?????*
> Both teams together have lost 205.5 pounds!!!! Amazing!
> 
> Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!
> 
> Have an OP week



Another big congratulations to EVERYONE on BOTH teams!  It is so amazing how close the results are and I am totally impressed with the effort that everyone is putting into this!  



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I just wanted to share a Facebook quote from Newark, NJ mayor Cory Booker:
> 
> You cannot find what you do not seek. You cannot grasp when you do not reach. Your dreams wont come up to your front door. You have got to take a leap, if you want to soar.
> 
> Have a wonderful evening and make good choices!



Another great quote!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jenanderson

To Laura, Kristina, Quasara, Trina, Shannon, Janis, Dona, Kathy and everyone else who has said such kind and caring words about our kitty...thank you.  DS got up today and started crying again because Hagrid was not in bed with him.  We knew it was going to be a rough morning.  The good thing is that after a few minutes DS was able to pull himself together and get ready for school.  He is excited that Hagrid will come home tonight and understand that this might be his last night at home with us.  



trinaweena said:


> Today was not an uneventful day. They moved up my colonoscopy and endoscopy to wednesday (was supposed to be in feb) because my stomachs been bothering me so much.  Well that means i needed tomorrow and wed off.  I fel really awkward telling my boss i would need the day off, the day before because well, i work in retail, they need someone to cover me. But he was ok with it and figured it out so that i could have the days off.
> 
> Now i'm all nervous. This ain't my first rodeo, I've had a colonoscopy before, and i just remember the prep being AWFUL.  I'm just so nervous about it. I'm taking the miralax with gatorade which ive heard doesn't taste too bad but im really worried about getting nauseas and im just so terrified about being nauseous. I'm thinking of calling the doctor and seeing if i can take an anti nausea medicine before hand but they will probably say no.  So I'm very nervous about that, and i'm also very nervous and the day of, because i'm terrified of needles and the thought of the IV is freaking me out. I know this is just my anxiety getting to me but its freaking me out.
> 
> Any words of wisdom or anything to help calm me down would be greatly appreciated!



Trina - We will be thinking of you.  All medical procedures make me nervous so I feel for you.  I think Kathy gave you some great words of practical advice and wisdom.  I hope you can find some things to take your mind off of it all and that the whole thing goes smoothly for you.  



LuvBaloo said:


> A couple of my favourite quotes/motivational thoughts:
> 
> I am worth it! I am strong!
> 
> If you a break dish emptying the dishwasher, you don't throw the rest on the floor - so don't let one mistake become a disaster!
> 
> No one ever got fit from staying cozy and comfy.
> 
> If hunger is not the question, food is not the answer.



Shannon - I love all these quotes!  Thanks for sharing!



bellebookworm9 said:


> I went to bed at 10:30 and fell asleep almost instantly, only to wake up around midnight because I was _freezing_. I haven't been able to fall back asleep.  Technically I don't need to be up until 5:15, so I'm playing on Mom's computer until then (mine's packed). We're heading out to the airport at 6 and stopping at Tim Horton's-I'll probably get a yogurt parfait and bagel.
> 
> I just want to say THANK YOU to everyone who has supported me from the fall challenge through now, with the application process, the waiting, the excitement over getting accepted, and the waiting for two months to actually go down.
> 
> I hope I will be able to meet some of you if you come down to visit, and I'll let you know where I will be working as soon as I find out. In the meantime, I will be posting a lot of blog updates and dining reviews (for today at least) and both those links are in my sig. If you want to see even more pictures, you can friend me on Facebook. https://www.facebook.com/gretchenf1



Gretchen - I am going to friend you on Facebook when I get home tonight!    I can't wait to hear all about your adventures and know that you are going to have the time of your life! 



donac said:


> My meeting yesterday went okay.  We had  it on a Monday instead of Tuesday so this one person who hasn't made a meeting was there.  All she talked aout was union this and union that.  I was ready to tell her to leave.  I did tell her at one point that we are not talking union here but what is good for the kids and communication with the parents.   Now if the inservice tomorrow goes well I will be happy.  We are trying to have all the faculty set up simple websites so the parents could know how to contact us, when our extra help is and our grading policy.  I won't be able to be involved since I have to go to another for something else.  I feel like it will be okay.
> 
> I have to get moving.  I have to pick up some pictures from Walgreen.  A friend's husband died yesterday and he did our renewal of vows for our 25th anniversary.  I found a couple of pictures of him so I am printing them out. I will drop them off this morning on my way to school.



Morning Dona!  Sounds like your meeting yesterday went as well as it could.  Glad that you are feeling okay about it all.  That is so kind of you to put together the pictures that you found of your friend's husband.  How sad.  I am sure your friend will appreciate your thoughts and effort. 



mikamah said:


> I wish I could be your nurse and we'd talk about disney and you wouldn't even know I was putting that IV in.   Good luck!!



That is so kind Kathy!  I bet you are a wonderful nurse!  



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Good morning all!!  I love love love breakfast, I can't go without it.  It doesn't matter if I get up at 5 am or 10 am my tummy says "feed me!!"  So I do!  Here lately I've been eating oatmeal and a little mini orange, those cutie's.  But I like cereal and I also like to fry up an egg and put it on a piece of wheat toast.  Yummy.  Another favorite is Coco Wheats.  My kids won't touch it, but I grew up on that and seem to associate it with snow days, so it's a good feely food for me



Sounds like you get a good start to your day!  



mikamah said:


> I realize this week with the puppy and morning walks, I have occassionally been missing breakfast, or just having a banana on the way out the door, and realize I need to make it more of a priority.  This morning I had 2 pieces of canadian bacon and 2 eggs fried in pam.  I'll have a banana as well.  I definitely crave less snacks during the day if I have eaten a breakfast high in protein.  I like eggs most ways, but often will hard boil a bunch for the week.  If I make scrambled eggs I'll use one whole egg and 2-3 egg whites.
> An english muffin or sandwich thin with scrambled egg cheese and salsa was a favorite I need to go back to.  Some days i'll have a greek yogurt with a banana or other fruit.  Bananas are so easy, we tend to have one every morning.
> I've also been known to have leftovers for breakfast, chicken and vegies, and give the same to ds.  I'm not a strick breakfast type food person.



I am in the same place as you are Kathy...missing my breakfast.  I had never even thought of boiling up a bunch of eggs for the week.  This is going to be my goal for next weekend to help be sure I have a better start to my day!  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## jenanderson

luvpoohandcompany said:


> I'm so sorry



Thanks.  You guys are all great with the support!



jillbur said:


> Oh, Jen, I am so sorry for the pain. Pets are so wonderful and it's always so hard to see your kids in pain. Hang in there.
> 
> Thanks Jill!  I think it is hard on my DH and I to watch how sad the kids are more then anything.
> 
> Can you listen to music during the whole procedure? Maybe that would help relax you. Listen to some Disney music and let it to take you to a happy place
> 
> I think listening to Disney music is a super idea!
> 
> One of my favorite (and filling) breakfasts is slow cooker oats (recipe is on allrecipes.com). It lasts me all week. I also enjoy cereals (Kashi and Fiber Plus). I usually don't make hot breakfasts on days I work, but on weekends, I do make eggs and toast or english muffins. Oh, and if I need something really quick that I can eat in the car, Kashi frozen waffles are good too. I don't need syrup so they are perfect for on the run!
> 
> These are all great ideas.  I might have to try to slow cooker recipe because I really like oatmeal!
> 
> Plus, I saw my sister this morning and she said my thighs look thinner  I still haven't seen a change in clothing though, but I'll take that compliment!
> 
> I would love it if someone said my thights looked thinner!
> 
> I just wanted to check in and congratulate Team Donald for the great job this week. Let's keep it up through week 2 and until the end!
> 
> My students have manditory counseling everyday and on Tues and Thurs, it lets me have an extra 1/2 hour of planning time , so I will be back later to check in.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!
> 
> Jill



Glad you get some extra planning time.  I know how much I love mine!



pjlla said:


> Good morning friends!  Sorry I didn't make it back here yesterday to finish up my read/replies.  The carpeting installation was yesterday and it turned into a CRAZY day!  The installers showed up and I was still mid-packing and I was NOT a happy camper.  We ended up just SHOVELING everything into the kitchen and downstairs bathroom.



Sounds like you had a crazy day but made the most of it!    Good luck finishing it all up today so that you feel better about having an organized house!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Didnt have time to answer this when I was on earlier-hadnt realised the time and had to run get my youngest from school. I made it with seconds to spare- bad mum that I am

My favourite on the go breakfast is a banana and cereal bar (normally ww) but normally we sit at the table for breakfast as a family and weekdays it tends to be cereal and fruit juice! I do make  my own granola which I love and it has lots of seeds and dried fruits and some nuts in. It feels like a real treat to me and puts me in a good mood for the day

On Sundays I usually grill a slice of bacon and have that with toast.
Easter Sunday is the only day I eat an egg for breakfast and then its the chocolate variety Maybe theres a reason I need to lose weight

If I'm visiting my mum in the morning I only eat fruit or 5 almonds for breakfast because I know she will have wheaten bread/scones or some other bakery treat at her house and I find I can keep OP this way and not hurt her feelings by refusing something shes made for me


----------



## pjlla

jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald! *
> 
> I will come on later this morning to reply to people and check in to see how everyone is doing but wanted to get our QOTD posted.
> 
> _Ask yourself, can I give more? The answer is usually Yes._
> 
> Motivational quotes can really help us get through a difficult day or a challenging week.  They can inspire us through a hard workout and remind us why we are working so hard.
> 
> *Monday's QOTD:  Share a quote that motivates, inspires or helps you through on your journey to a healthy life.*



Well, I enjoyed so many of the quotes you all shared, but I'm afraid I can't come up with anything too exciting right now. The first thing that popped into my head was the old stand-by of "Nothing tastes as good as SLIM feels."



mikamah said:


> From John Bingham on running, "The miracle is not that I finished, but that I had the courage to start."  Two years ago, if you ever told me that the following year I would be running and do a half marathon I would have said you were out of your mind.  But I did it.  And for all the race I have done, I am always in the back of the pack, the bigger the pack the further from last I am, but I love the WISH motto,  "Dead last finish beats Did not finish which greatly trumps Did not start."  So while I don't want to be last, and haven't been yet, I would still cross that finishline with a smile and be proud because i had the courage to be out there at all.
> 
> I love both of those!
> 
> 
> Well, I didn't stick with my plan at my nephews b-day, and had a second piece of pizza and a sliver of cake with ice cream.  Definitely better than in the past, but not what I want to be doing.  Funny how it sets you off on a bad roll sometimes, and when I got home, I found myself looking in the kitchen for something to eat, but not even being hungry.  I took the dog out for a walk instead of eating, and then later  had a banana and yogurt.  I'm off for one more quick walk, and then need to make a salad for lunch.  I hardboiled some eggs for it too, and picked up some taboule.
> 
> Have a marvelous monday everyone!!



Glad you were ble to get back on track when you got home.  It must be something in the air right now or the full moon because I have been having trouble this week too!



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Many years ago, I found this little poem on a plaque and I still love to read it today:
> 
> _DON'T QUIT...When your luck is down, And your world goes wrong, When life's all uphill, And the road is long, Keep your spirits high, For through thick and thin, You must carry on, If you are to win...Never mind if things hold you back a bit--You'll come out on top, But you mustn't quit._
> 
> And I love the line from Biggest Loser the other day:  If you arn't moving, you arn't losing!!!



I love those!  I loved it when Dolvette told them that second quote!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> S
> I totally had the same feeling on saturday after we went to dinner and I splurged on some fried things (kept in my calorie range) but when I got home I found myself wanting to eat whatever.  I ended up have a cup of soup for 60cal and then just going to bed to avoid continuing to eat for no reason.  Isnt it crazy how the brain works.
> 
> Sounds like you did great!
> 
> Today is a new day and it sounds like you have it all under control again.  Good job.
> 
> **********************************************************
> 
> Today is off to a good start.  I am amazed that I am no longer craving my morning fast food breakfast.  My mini bagel and banana is my new thing.  It is a great feeling.
> 
> Today I have a lean cuisine for lunch with a orange.  Dinner will be a BLT sandwich with turkey bacon and a side salad.  Today is supposed to be my rest day for exercise.  I have done something every day since last tuesday so I am in need of a small rest.  Ryan has bball practice tonight so it works out well.
> 
> TTYL



You're doing great!!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Good Morning Donalds...ok, almost afternoon!  Busy morning at school with my students but a last minute cancellation was a blessing...I accomplished so much more! Another meeting at 1:30 but a healthy lunch in the middle  Now that the dining hall serves G-F bread AND cold cuts, I am in heaven!  They even have one soup that is G-F!
> 
> My weekend was filled with sleep and good friends...no, not together.  I had a final lunch with my friend Roz who is due with her first baby on the 16th. She is going to be ultra busy so I wanted to take her out to celebrate before her arrival.  She is such an inspiration...her words and support mean so much to me   I can't wait to meet little Emma next week...ok, we hope next week!
> 
> it's back to spin class for me tonight!!  I broke my leg 2 1/2 years ago and I still have had difficulty with my ankle   December was absolutely terrible with pain...I really needed to rest it so I did.  I feel good about tonight but I will be taking it easy....just to get back in the swing.
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful day...oh, and the snarky thing...not on this thread!!!  I have "met" the most supportive people here!!!




Nice of you to take the time to visit with your friend before she becomes a Mom!  

Hope the spin class went well and wasn't too tough on the ankle.  

OOOooo was somebody being snarky??  Honestly... it all of the months I've been doing these challenges, I have YET to find a snarky comment made by anyone!  I will admit, sometimes I am giving some "tough love" when I comment on someone's food choice (I try to only give an opinion when asked.....), but never snarky (I HOPE!)




cjdj4 said:


> Home today. DD woke up in the middle of the night sick.  Stuffy nose, headache, and sore throat. So we stayed home today.
> 
> 
> Ugg.  Hope she can get some rest and get better quickly.
> 
> _
> "The man who moves mountains begins by moving away small stones."_ - William Faulkner.
> 
> I Love this quote because it applies to so many things in life. Most things worth doing require us to eat the elephant one bit at a time, and it applies to weight loss too. If we lose a pound a week in 50 weeks we will have lost 50 lbs. No-one loses 50 lbs. in a week. You just have to keep moving the small stones (or lbs.) away one at a time until you have moved the mountain (or met your goal).



Great way to look at it!



klmrph said:


> My quote
> 
> The greatest wealth is health.
> – Virgil
> 
> The only way I am going to enjoy my wealth down the road is to get healthy.  My DH and I are working our tails off to make our future great and I want to enjoy it.
> 
> Just completed week 1 of C25K - I redid one of the days to make sure I was ready to go on to week 2, which I will do day 1 wk 2 on Wed this week.



That is a terrific quote!  Just ask anyone who has/is sick.... if you don't have your health, nothing else matters much.



ougrad86 said:


> Not having a great day mindwise, but staying OP.  Had to really talk myself out of having a another ice cream last night (I have one a night as a treat), and was successful - just went to bed .  Woke up this morning, walking down the stairs, grumbling "I don't want to be on a diet".  All morning I have felt put upon (even though I did this to myself), because I have to do this.  But I have not given in, continue to be OP, and took a walk before lunch to get my 20 minutes in.  I may be tired, only got 6 hours sleep, so that might be what is bringing this on.
> 
> 
> Sorry you've been feeling this way.  I've felt like this from time to time during this journey.  I try hard to remind myself that I am NOT on a "diet".... that I am making strides and permanent changes to my eating and exercise habits to ensure a long, healthy life.  I want people to be amazed at me when I am still touring the Disney parks all day long on my 50th birthday and my 60th birthday and my 70th birthday and my 80th birthday!  No wheelchairs for me, no EVC for me.... just two strong healthy legs/hips/knees, a strong core, and a slim powerful body to propel me along.
> 
> Glad you were able to push past that feeling and say OP.  Try to get some more rest today.
> 
> The walk helped.  It was cold and brisk outside.  I am eating my soup now and it is snowing.  I also told two of my friends how I feel, but the fact that from my heaviest last week I have now lost 5 pounds!  Not sure why I should feel sorry for myself!
> 
> But I still do....  Gotta make sure to get a good night's sleep tonight.  Thanks for letting me vent.
> 
> Loaded some apps, will have to take a look at them.  Loaded one for the C25K, but with my knees, I kinda doubt I can actually do it.  I have to get my shots (a series of 10, 5 in each knees, over 5 weeks) which are excrutiating, but let me run (well, walk fast) around Disney almost pain free.  They lasted about a year-and-one-half last time, hope they do the same this time.
> 
> Back to work!
> 
> Carol



Prayers that those shots give you the relief you need and you can be starting C25K soon!   And honestly, I typed all that stuff about strong legs BEFORE I noticed your comment about your knees.  Hope you don't take it the wrong way.  



frndshpcptn said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I thought about this today - I really, really like the routine of coming online at lunch and posting on this board.  It helps keep me accountable and the support here is just so encouraging!  So thanks everyone!!
> 
> I had an ok eating weekend (splurged on some vegetarian spring rolls and pasta)- but went for an hour and a half walk and then an hour of ice skating to get in some good physical activity.  I'm hoping my Leslie Sansone DVDs arrive today.
> 
> My boyfriend and I went out for a sweet snack last night.  He got an ice cream sundae and I got a decaf iced coffee.  It was sweet - but without most of the calories!  I felt really good about that choice.
> 
> Having a great bowl of chicken and rice soup for lunch and I have bell peppers with light ranch dip for my afternoon snack.  Colorful and delicious! Dinner will be veggies and possibly a turkey sandwich?
> 
> Hope everyone has a strong week!
> Joslyn



Excellent choice with the coffee.  And I'll bet you'll agree that the GOOD FEELING you had about making the right choice lasted FAR LONGER than the "good food feeling" would have!  



#1hoosierfan said:


> Monday's QOTD: Share a quote that motivates, inspires or helps you through on your journey to a healthy life.
> 
> I have several favorite quotes.  Here are a few:
> 
> I may not be there yet, but I am closer than I was yesterday.
> 
> Someone who is busier than you is running right now.
> 
> DISCIPLINE is doing what needs to be done even though you don't want to.
> 
> What would you attempt to do if you knew you could not fail?
> 
> Loving reading everyone else's quotes!!!!





grumpyskirtgirl said:


> Monday's QOTD: Share a quote that motivates, inspires or helps you through on your journey to a healthy life.
> 
> Your goals, minus your doubts, equal your reality  ~ Ralph Marston
> 
> I love this quote. I have never applied it to weight loss before, but it seems fitting.





buzz5985 said:


> Go confidently in the direction of your dreams! Live the life you’ve imagined. (Henry David Thoreau)
> 
> On my Disney mug - If you can Dream it, you can do it.
> 
> And finally from Bob Harper - Excuses don't deliver results.  Put in the time. . . Believe in yourself.  Trust the process. . . Change forever.
> 
> Janis



These are all SO GOOD!  I want to print them and hang them all over the house!!



dvccruiser76 said:


> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> 
> Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 1!
> This week’s group loss = 103.3 pounds!
> Average percentage of weight lost 0.8 %
> Total group weight loss so far 103.3 pounds!
> 
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 1 Superstars!!
> *#10- 1.80% - luvpoohandcompany
> #9- 1.90% - cjdj4
> #8- 2.02% - grumpyskirtgirl
> #7- 2.17% - mommyof2Pirates
> #6 - 2.20% - donac
> #5- 2.49% - pjlla
> #4- 2.56 - GoofyPedsFan
> #3- 2.60% - klmrph
> #2- 2.99% - Mary.Poppins *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 1 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 3.46% - frndshpcptn *



WOOHOO for us!!  We totally rocked this!   Congrats to EVERYONE here on Team Donald.... both those on the list and those who continued on this journey EVERY SINGLE DAY!!   And I'm thrilled to see myself on the list.  Probably the only time it will happen for this challenge, as I only have a few pounds to go and they will go slowly, but exciting to see, nonetheless.



dvccruiser76 said:


> *This week's winning team with 50.22% is Team Donald!!*
> 
> *Team Mickey was not far behind with 50.20% for the week!*
> 
> Additional stats for the week!!!!
> 
> *Buckeye Fan won for Team Mickey with 3.63% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*
> 
> *Congrats to frndshpcptn who was Donald's Team winner with 3.46%!*
> 
> Team Donald lost 103.3 pounds this week
> Team Mickey lost 102.2 pounds this week
> 
> *Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 103.3 pounds, can you believe how close the results were this week?????*
> Both teams together have lost 205.5 pounds!!!! Amazing!
> 
> Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!
> 
> Have an OP week



Amazing stats!  We should be SO PROUD!  And HUGE thanks to Sue, our amazing weight keeper!!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> WAY TO GO EVERYONE!!!  Wow, one week can make a difference!!!
> 
> I just wanted to share a Facebook quote from Newark, NJ mayor Cory Booker:
> 
> You cannot find what you do not seek. You cannot grasp when you do not reach. Your dreams won’t come up to your front door. You have got to take a leap, if you want to soar.
> 
> Have a wonderful evening and make good choices!



Another excellent quote.



jenanderson said:


> Alright - I had just done replies to everyone here and for some reason it all disappeared on me!    I should go back and try to redo it but tonight I am shot so I will just do my post and then head to bed.
> 
> It was a very hard night in my house. We took our kitty (really 12 year old cat) to the vet.  Hagrid is giant kitty who is so loving and wonderful...but he has not been himself for a couple of weeks. He has been pacing around, hissing at our other cats at times and then went to the bathroom in our living room the other night. We finally knew he needed to see the vet. After a long series of tests, the vet told us that the numbers who his kidneys are having problems. He is at the vet tonight and will get IV fluids all day tomorrow. Tomorrow night he will come home until Wednesday morning.  Wednesday morning he will go back for more IV fluids. Wednesday afternoon they will test again and if there are no changes, we will have to put him down. We are all sad but my DS is totally devastated. Hagrid sleeps with him every night and follows him everywhere. It was a very sad night with many tears.  Even if Hagrid responds to the IV treatment, the vet could not tell us how long he will make it after that.
> 
> My DS cried for almost 2 hours and finally got to bed. I am now going to bed but will be back tomorrow.
> 
> On a positive note - I am proud of all of us for the great first week of being here for one another!
> 
> Night everyone!
> Jen



I'm SO sorry to hear about Hagrid.  Prayers coming.



trinaweena said:


> Jen, I am so very sorry to hear about your kitty! I work in the pet industry, and my store has a vet and animal adoptions so I hear these kinds of things all the time and its always so hard. My thoughts are with you and your family.
> 
> Today was not an uneventful day. They moved up my colonoscopy and endoscopy to wednesday (was supposed to be in feb) because my stomachs been bothering me so much.  Well that means i needed tomorrow and wed off.  I fel really awkward telling my boss i would need the day off, the day before because well, i work in retail, they need someone to cover me. But he was ok with it and figured it out so that i could have the days off.
> 
> Now i'm all nervous. This ain't my first rodeo, I've had a colonoscopy before, and i just remember the prep being AWFUL.  I'm just so nervous about it. I'm taking the miralax with gatorade which ive heard doesn't taste too bad but im really worried about getting nauseas and im just so terrified about being nauseous. I'm thinking of calling the doctor and seeing if i can take an anti nausea medicine before hand but they will probably say no.  So I'm very nervous about that, and i'm also very nervous and the day of, because i'm terrified of needles and the thought of the IV is freaking me out. I know this is just my anxiety getting to me but its freaking me out.
> 
> Any words of wisdom or anything to help calm me down would be greatly appreciated!




Sending prayers out immediately.  



LuvBaloo said:


> Congrats to all the losers!
> Congrats to everybody who is sticking with this!
> 
> Thanks to Sue for putting the results out!
> 
> 
> A couple of my favourite quotes/motivational thoughts:
> 
> I am worth it! I am strong!
> 
> If you a break dish emptying the dishwasher, you don't throw the rest on the floor - so don't let one mistake become a disaster!
> 
> No one ever got fit from staying cozy and comfy.
> 
> If hunger is not the question, food is not the answer.



I especially love that last quote!



bellebookworm9 said:


> I went to bed at 10:30 and fell asleep almost instantly, only to wake up around midnight because I was _freezing_. I haven't been able to fall back asleep.  Technically I don't need to be up until 5:15, so I'm playing on Mom's computer until then (mine's packed). We're heading out to the airport at 6 and stopping at Tim Horton's-I'll probably get a yogurt parfait and bagel.
> 
> I just want to say THANK YOU to everyone who has supported me from the fall challenge through now, with the application process, the waiting, the excitement over getting accepted, and the waiting for two months to actually go down.
> 
> I hope I will be able to meet some of you if you come down to visit, and I'll let you know where I will be working as soon as I find out. In the meantime, I will be posting a lot of blog updates and dining reviews (for today at least) and both those links are in my sig. If you want to see even more pictures, you can friend me on Facebook. https://www.facebook.com/gretchenf1



Well... you're probably already in FL as I type this.  Sorry I missed your departure post until now.  I will try to get onto FB today and friend you so that I can keep up with your adventures!!  Very, very best of luck in your new exciting journey ahead!!  



donac said:


> I have to get moving.  I have to pick up some pictures from Walgreen.  A friend's husband died yesterday and he did our renewal of vows for our 25th anniversary.  I found a couple of pictures of him so I am printing them out. I will drop them off this morning on my way to school.
> 
> Congrats to all our winners this week.  Congrats to Team Donald for having the highest total.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Nice of you to think of those photos.  Was he a Pastor or JP??



mikamah said:


> I
> Trina, like all you do with your healthy lifestyle, you can do this.  I would call the doctor and tell him you are worried about being nauseous because it happend before, and he should be able to get you something for nausea.  If he won't and you do get nauseous, call back during the prep.  The prep by far is the hardest part, and most patients tolerate the miralax so much better than the old prep.  The main complaint i hear is it is so much fluid to drink, but it really is tasteless.  Hopefully you'll tolerate the volume since you've been drinking all your water right? And don't be afraid to take the prep over a longer periiod of time, for instance if they tell you to take 8 oz every 15 min, but it feels like too much, take a break and go back to it, take smaller amts the important part is getting it down and keeping it down, and really if it takes longer, it is still going to work.
> 
> IVs make many people nervous, and when I am putting one in someone who hates them, I try to talk to them about anything non-medical, do you have kids, any vacation plans, what do you do for work.  Just to get their mind off it while I'm getting ready, and definitely work on slow, relaxing breathing, close your eyes and take a slow deep breath when they are going to do the needlestick which should only take a couple seconds.  Now once that IV is in it shouldn't be too long before you get the wonderful, relaxing drugs that will put you in the awesome twilight sleep for your procedures and then you'll be waking up in recovery.  I hope everything goes really smoothly today and tomorrow.    If I can be of help in any other way, please shoot me a pm.  I wish I could be your nurse and we'd talk about disney and you wouldn't even know I was putting that IV in.   Good luck!!



If I EVER need this procedure, I am TOTALLY coming to MA so you can be my nurse!! 



jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald!*
> 
> *Happy Birthday to Donna (Disneyluvr)!  May you enjoy your special day and have a healthy year ahead!*
> 
> First of all, thanks to all my friends here who posted positive thoughts for our dear kitty.  We will be hoping and praying that he comes home tonight and then that there is some response to the fluids.  I really appreciate all your support because it was a very sad night.
> 
> 
> Prayers for your family and Hagrid will continue today.  As I was reading your post I was busy scratching my sweet kitty under the chin as she snuggled in my lap this morning.  Makes me realize how much I would miss her company.  Sorry you are dealing with this.
> 
> As usual, I won't reply to everyone until I am set up for the day but will be back on real soon!    I always like to post our QOTD so that I catch as many people as possible when they get on in the morning so here we go!
> 
> We all know breakfast is the most important meal of the day.  A healthy breakfast boosts your energy and helps you lose weight.
> 
> Eating a good breakfast does more than cut the risk of bingeing later on -- it revs up your metabolism, provides energy for your body and brain, and is a key strategy for weight loss and maintenance.
> 
> Even knowing this, many people still skip breakfast because they struggle with what to make or feel they do not have time to eat breakfast.
> 
> *Tuesday's QOTD:  Share what you eat for breakfast.  Feel free to share your on the go ideas, quick breakfasts or what you have when you have time to make something better.*



Well... the answer to that has definitely over the last few years.  The more I learn about healthy eating, the more it changes!

For a while I was all about what tasted good and stayed within Points..... Special K, light english muffin and PB, scrambled eggs, quick oats, instant grits, homemade light muffins, yogurt, lowfat cottage cheese with fruit.

Then I tried changing it to something healthier.... Kashi cereal, whole wheat english muffins with natural PB, egg whites, Vitamuffins, fruit, rolled oats.

Then I tried dropping most of the less healthy carbs from my diet.... so I switched to mostly veggie egg white omelets (sometimes with light cheese, sometimes without), lowfat cottage cheese, greek yogurt (without sugar), berries, occasionally steel cut oats or hot oat bran cereal, or a piece of flaxseed/oatbran pita with natural peanut butter or almond butter.

And now I'm trying to incorporate a less animal protein based "diet".... so I'm trying to forego the egg whites and cheese most days, but it is getting tough!  Now my morning selection is usually a homemade fruit/veggie juice, steel cut oats, brown rice, quinoa, or a homemade "pancake" made with a bit of Fiberone pancake mix, flaxseed meal, oat bran, and applesauce.  I need to start trying to make some smoothies with my homemade juice, almond milk, and hemp protein.  Not sure if I will like them or not. 

I'm not quite at the point yet where I am ready to eat beans or hummus for breakfast....  Today I broke down and had a three egg white patty on a bed of sauteed spinach. But I will try to make that my only animal protein today (although I may make my red, white, and green chicken chili for dinner.... I'll try to stick with more of the beans and less of the chicken). 

For a super quick, on-the-go breakfast, I still grab a Vitamuffin and apple or piece of cheese.



jillbur said:


> C
> One of my favorite (and filling) breakfasts is slow cooker oats (recipe is on allrecipes.com). It lasts me all week. I also enjoy cereals (Kashi and Fiber Plus). I usually don't make hot breakfasts on days I work, but on weekends, I do make eggs and toast or english muffins. Oh, and if I need something really quick that I can eat in the car, Kashi frozen waffles are good too. I don't need syrup so they are perfect for on the run!
> 
> 
> I need to get that recipe!  I haven't tried steel cut oats in the crockpot yet, but I hear lots of good stuff about them.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I went to the gym last night for the circuit training class and, of course, since it's January, 5 new people were in class. We were usuing the weight machines, so the trainer tried to bunch them together so we didn't have to keep changing weights constantly. We ended up with 13 people and we did 3 rounds of both upper and lower body exercises. It was such a good, tough workout. I was even a little sore before bed and took 2 advil. So, I am feeling so good this morning after an awesome workout and being OP all weekend and yesterday! Plus, I saw my sister this morning and she said my thighs look thinner  I still haven't seen a change in clothing though, but I'll take that compliment!
> 
> I just wanted to check in and congratulate Team Donald for the great job this week. Let's keep it up through week 2 and until the end!
> 
> My students have manditory counseling everyday and on Tues and Thurs, it lets me have an extra 1/2 hour of planning time , so I will be back later to check in.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!
> 
> Jill




WOOHOO on thinner thighs!!!

Okay friends.... time for me to get to work on this disastrous house!  I'm not even sure where to start.  Probably in the kitchen.  Still can't open the pantry because of the boxes in front of it.  But I am trying to eliminate a tall bookcase from the office and everything in the boxes came from there.... so I need to find a new home for most of the stuff.  It may involve buying a new smaller bookcase or reinstalling some shelves I took down when we brought in the big bookcase.  But I realized that the bookcase was just becoming a catch all for TONS of unneeded/unused junk.  Thankfully two big boxes of stuff either went into the trash or to the thrift store (well, at least the thrift store box made it to my car!). And some of the stuff (school supplies) found a new home in the kitchen closet.  So now I just need to find a home for about two large boxes of stuff....

Off to pour a cup of tea and get to work!....................P


----------



## JacksLilWench

jenanderson said:


> It was a very hard night in my house. We took our kitty (really 12 year old cat) to the vet.  Hagrid is giant kitty who is so loving and wonderful...but he has not been himself for a couple of weeks. He has been pacing around, hissing at our other cats at times and then went to the bathroom in our living room the other night. We finally knew he needed to see the vet. After a long series of tests, the vet told us that the numbers who his kidneys are having problems. He is at the vet tonight and will get IV fluids all day tomorrow. Tomorrow night he will come home until Wednesday morning.  Wednesday morning he will go back for more IV fluids. Wednesday afternoon they will test again and if there are no changes, we will have to put him down. We are all sad but my DS is totally devastated. Hagrid sleeps with him every night and follows him everywhere. It was a very sad night with many tears.  Even if Hagrid responds to the IV treatment, the vet could not tell us how long he will make it after that.
> 
> My DS cried for almost 2 hours and finally got to bed. I am now going to bed but will be back tomorrow.
> 
> On a positive note - I am proud of all of us for the great first week of being here for one another!
> 
> Night everyone!
> Jen



I know I'm a little behind, but...I will be thinking about you, your DS and your kitty today.  It's never easy to see a loved one go through something like this- whether they be human or furry 



trinaweena said:


> Now i'm all nervous. This ain't my first rodeo, I've had a colonoscopy before, and i just remember the prep being AWFUL.  I'm just so nervous about it. I'm taking the miralax with gatorade which ive heard doesn't taste too bad but im really worried about getting nauseas and im just so terrified about being nauseous. I'm thinking of calling the doctor and seeing if i can take an anti nausea medicine before hand but they will probably say no.  So I'm very nervous about that, and i'm also very nervous and the day of, because i'm terrified of needles and the thought of the IV is freaking me out. I know this is just my anxiety getting to me but its freaking me out.
> 
> Any words of wisdom or anything to help calm me down would be greatly appreciated!



Oh No!  I hate that for you   I wish I had some advice as far as prepping- but I've never had one so I can't really be much help there.  Have you ever considered getting one done with general anesthesia?  It might be worth a look.  At my hospital, they start your anesthesia, you go right to sleep, and then they can start your IV.  They do it with pediatric cases all the time.  Feel free to PM me if you need anything- either here or on Facebook!  Actually FB would be better- I'll be at work today and can ask the CRNA's any questions you might have.  I'll be thinking about you! 



bellebookworm9 said:


> I went to bed at 10:30 and fell asleep almost instantly, only to wake up around midnight because I was _freezing_. I haven't been able to fall back asleep.  Technically I don't need to be up until 5:15, so I'm playing on Mom's computer until then (mine's packed). We're heading out to the airport at 6 and stopping at Tim Horton's-I'll probably get a yogurt parfait and bagel.
> 
> I just want to say THANK YOU to everyone who has supported me from the fall challenge through now, with the application process, the waiting, the excitement over getting accepted, and the waiting for two months to actually go down.
> 
> I hope I will be able to meet some of you if you come down to visit, and I'll let you know where I will be working as soon as I find out. In the meantime, I will be posting a lot of blog updates and dining reviews (for today at least) and both those links are in my sig. If you want to see even more pictures, you can friend me on Facebook. https://www.facebook.com/gretchenf1



I hope you stay til this September, because that's when I'll be there!!  I Just added you on Facebook too 



jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald!*
> 
> *Happy Birthday to Donna (Disneyluvr)!  May you enjoy your special day and have a healthy year ahead!*
> 
> We all know breakfast is the most important meal of the day.  A healthy breakfast boosts your energy and helps you lose weight.
> 
> Eating a good breakfast does more than cut the risk of bingeing later on -- it revs up your metabolism, provides energy for your body and brain, and is a key strategy for weight loss and maintenance.
> 
> Even knowing this, many people still skip breakfast because they struggle with what to make or feel they do not have time to eat breakfast.
> 
> *Tuesday's QOTD:  Share what you eat for breakfast.  Feel free to share your on the go ideas, quick breakfasts or what you have when you have time to make something better.*



My usual breakfast is a slice of wheat toast, topped with a slice of reduced fat cheese and a scrambled egg.  Mmmmm, so yummy!  I add a little variety in my K-Cup selection, so I don't feel like I'm limiting myself. (I love my Keurig!!)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
So last night, I worked out a little bit on the "new to me" elliptical trainer my boss is giving to me.  It works great!  I'm actually staying at her house right now, and it's total motivation to be a CRNA.  She lives in this beautiful home right on the lake, and has some amazing doors open to her.  And she's so incredible to let me walk through a couple of those doors with her!  I've gotten to see several things I wouldn't otherwise have been able to see and do without her guidance.  Plus, her dogs are the cutest little waggers ever 

So since I did elliptical last night, I will do 20 minutes of pilates today before I go into work and will take my walk with my walking partner tonight.  

Don't forget to watch The Biggest Loser tonight at 8pm!! * Go Team Pink and Emily Joy!!!*


----------



## lisah0711

Congratulations to Team Donald on your win!   

It is amazing how close the teams were but especially amazing that we all lost over 200 pounds!  

And congratulations to all the Team Donald superstars and especially the Biggest Loser * frndshpcptn!* 

*Jen,* sending you tons of good thoughts and  for your precious kitty.  

*Trina,* sending lots of good thoughts and  to you too! 

*Shannon,* nice to see you!  



pjlla said:


> I was crazy cranky lady from all of the stress (I can't STAND messes.... they make me NUTS) and DH hates ANY kind of projects around the house, so it was not a fun place to be last night.



Ah, domestic bliss!


----------



## jillbur

pjlla said:


> Good morning friends!  Sorry I didn't make it back here yesterday to finish up my read/replies.  The carpeting installation was yesterday and it turned into a CRAZY day!  The installers showed up and I was still mid-packing and I was NOT a happy camper.  We ended up just SHOVELING everything into the kitchen and downstairs bathroom.
> 
> Then the installers just put all of the furniture that they could into the kitchen. I was under the impression that they would move it to the lawn and/or garage.  But of course, once the kitchen was full, there was no way into the room to get food or drinks!  And DH and I hadn't had lunch yet.  I was able to quickly grab a bowl of quinoa and veggies from the fridge to microwave for me and loaded a plate with hummus and carrots and cheese for DH.  Then mid-afternoon I was able to "scale" the mountain of stuff and grab a couple of apples from the fruit basket. But that was it.
> 
> While they were installing downstairs I cleaned DD's bathroom and started picking up DS's room.  DH was working at home and was on a conference call in our bedroom (he set up shop at my scrapping table.... ) so he didn't even want me in the room!  The only other choices were the kids' rooms or the upstairs bathrooms.  I suppose I could have filled the tub and had a nice relaxing bath!
> 
> By that time it was time to run around grabbing kids and running errands to the library and such.
> 
> Anyhow, by the time the installers left, we put SOME  of the furniture back (enough so that we could access part of the kitchen and use the kitchen door to the garage), then it was time to drive DD to Rainbow Girls and try to figure out what we were going to eat for dinner.  There was NO WAY I could access the stove/oven or pantry yet, so I got DD a sandwich at Dunkin's on the way to Rainbow and grabbed salads for DH and myself from our local pizza shop on the way back.
> 
> I was crazy cranky lady from all of the stress (I can't STAND messes.... they make me NUTS) and DH hates ANY kind of projects around the house, so it was not a fun place to be last night.
> 
> Anyhow, the new carpet is beautiful and soft and squishy!  The majority of the furniture is back in place.  The new entertainment center that I bought in July that has been sitting in my dining room waiting for the new carpet is now in its proper place and looks great!
> 
> Most of what I need to do today is just putting away boxes of "stuff" and cleaning out clutter.  It will be another crazy busy day, but I'm sure I will feel SO accomplished when it is done.
> 
> No workout yesterday, but I"m sure I burned the calories moving boxes and cleaning!  Heck, I made 8 trips up and down my stairs just to put back the dining room chairs.... and countless other trips up and down the basement stairs.... plus lots of bending and lifting and carrying.  I barely stopped moving from 4:30 am yesterday morning until 9:30 last night (other than driving).... I was exhausted!
> 
> Off to try to catch up just a bit!..........................P




You're always one busy lady! I too, need organization in my life. Clutter drives me crazy. Maybe when you're done at your house you can vacation at mine and help me get it in order?  Christmas really threw me off this year and I still have a few boxes left to put away. Then, maybe I can get my dining room back to what it should look like! 

And, I am so jealous of your new carpet. I have wanted carpet for awhile, but now with DS8 needing braces, we are putting it off again  One day I will have all new carpet!

Jill


----------



## belledreamer

jenanderson said:


> *Tuesday's QOTD:  Share what you eat for breakfast.  Feel free to share your on the go ideas, quick breakfasts or what you have when you have time to make something better.*



Unfortunately, I have been guilty of missing breakfast, instead eating 2 peanut butter crackers or a handful of grapes...  And I always regret it later because by lunch, I'm starving and struggling not to scarf down my food.

But when I do have the time to make breakfast, I like wheat toast with some scrambled eggs and fruit.  I also like Special K cereal (the one with the chocolate) so I can get my sweet fix without feeling guilty. Or if I'm heading to work that morning, I sometimes go to Smoothie King.  I've been there so many times, they pretty much know me now. 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

Did my exercise last night on Just Dance 3 and my cat, Jenny (a.k.a Mimi), decided that she would watch me work out.  I think I may have mentally disturbed my cat.   She stayed for a while; watched me dance to "Take On Me" then got tired of it and asked to go out.

To live the life of a cat...


----------



## melmar136

Jen, so sorry about your kitty.    I have 2, one is almost 16 and the other is 14.  The 14 year old is not in the best health, so I know it won't be too long until we are in the same boat, and I am dreading that day.  

happy Bithday Donna!

QOTD: During the week, I mix a 1/2 cup Honey Bunches of Oats with almonds (my favorite cereal besides the sugary kids' stuff!) with 1/2 cup Special K Protein Plus (for the extra protein), and then have a banana or orange.
I have it every day when I get to work, and for some reason it never gets old!


----------



## donaldandpirates

jenanderson said:


> *Tuesday's QOTD:  Share what you eat for breakfast.  Feel free to share your on the go ideas, quick breakfasts or what you have when you have time to make something better.*



I have just discovered Chobani yogurt.  That stuff is good!!!  I've had that for breakfast today and yesterday along with a lot of fluids -- usually really watered down 100% fruit juice.  I'm still trying to kick the soda habit, so I'm not yet able to do a lot of straight water.  I also enjoy Fiber One cereal, oatmeal sweetened with honey, pancakes (homemade so I can control the sugar).


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

Thoughts and prayers to you Jen...I hope you get to spend a bit more time with your kitty...

Trina - hang in there!! 

Gretchen - Have a safe trip to FL and keep us all in the loop on your travels and fun!!  Color me green with jealousy!! 




jenanderson said:


> *Tuesday's QOTD:  Share what you eat for breakfast.  Feel free to share your on the go ideas, quick breakfasts or what you have when you have time to make something better.*



I am addicted to Chobani greek yogurt...all flavors with 0% fat....when they have a sale at Stop and Shop I buy about $25 worth...

That's my weekday breakfast...Chobani and some kind of fruit...I like pears this week. My weekends tend to vary...G-F pancakes with skim milk, egg whites with a G-F bagel...or I have a protein pancake that ROCKS:  In a bowl mix: 1/2 cup instant oats, 1/2 cup liquid egg whites, 1/2 cup fat free cottage cheese, 1tsp vanilla extract, cinnamon to taste (I use 1tsp).  Heat up a pan and use a 1/4 scoop to plop the mix onto the pan.  Cook like a pancake.  I serve this will blueberry flavored agave as a syrup.  TONS of protein and yummy 





pjlla said:


> Good morning friends!  Sorry I didn't make it back here yesterday to finish up my read/replies.  The carpeting installation was yesterday and it turned into a CRAZY day!


I am jealous of your new carpet!!!  I sooooo need some new flooring!  So sorry it was crazy, but it sounds like you are off to a great start today getting things back to normal!



belledreamer said:


> Unfortunately, I have been guilty of missing breakfast, instead eating 2 peanut butter crackers or a handful of grapes...  And I always regret it later because by lunch, I'm starving and struggling not to scarf down my food.


I hear ya!  I was in that pattern for months!



JacksLilWench said:


> So last night, I worked out a little bit on the "new to me" elliptical trainer my boss is giving to me.  It works great!  I'm actually staying at her house right now, and it's total motivation to be a CRNA.  She lives in this beautiful home right on the lake, and has some amazing doors open to her.  And she's so incredible to let me walk through a couple of those doors with her!  I've gotten to see several things I wouldn't otherwise have been able to see and do without her guidance.  Plus, her dogs are the cutest little waggers ever
> 
> So since I did elliptical last night, I will do 20 minutes of pilates today before I go into work and will take my walk with my walking partner tonight.
> 
> Don't forget to watch The Biggest Loser tonight at 8pm!! * Go Team Pink and Emily Joy!!!*


Sounds like a great night in a really beautiful house...and some puppies to boot!  I love things that are "new to me"!!

*********************************
I did it...back to spin last night and my butt is killing me today!  Why do they make those seats so small....ok, maybe it's that my butt is so big 
Anyway, I took it easy and still burned 580 calories so I didn't feel as bad for the slow pace.  I will hit the gym again tonight but I think I need to get my core back in shape with strength training machines....at least give my butt a break   The plan is to be at the gym every night this week...but it is supposed to rain and I hate going to the gym in the rain....no, I don't melt (as my mom would ask) but it just seems to be tougher to get there in the rain.

On Thursday I have a job interview.  I'm excited and nervous and hopeful all rolled into one! AND I still need shoes for my suit! The commute to this school would be more difficult but the pay would be significantly more and I would be running my own office again...something I have missed at this school.  So, I am prepping today...

Off to the races!  My 11am student canceled so I have a few minutes to catch up with you all and get some much needed coffee 

Have a great day Donalds and make great choices!


----------



## cjdj4

Day 2 home with DD She has a really bad cold. Thanks to everyone who hoped she felt better.  I am climbing the walls. I have been on Pinterest non-stop. It is addicting. I never take off from work unless she is sick or I have a stomach virus. I hate to feel unproductive. 

The one exciting thing is my new scale came yesterday. I love it. Here it is: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0032TNPOE/ref=oh_o01_s00_i00_details



dvccruiser76 said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 1 Superstars!!
> *#10- 1.80% - luvpoohandcompany
> #9- 1.90% - cjdj4
> #8- 2.02% - grumpyskirtgirl
> #7- 2.17% - mommyof2Pirates
> #6 - 2.20% - donac
> #5- 2.49% - pjlla
> #4- 2.56 - GoofyPedsFan
> #3- 2.60% - klmrph
> #2- 2.99% - Mary.Poppins *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 1 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 3.46% - frndshpcptn *



Thank you Sue for all your hard work! Congrats to frndshpcptn! I am psyched to be in the top ten  Great job everyone!



dvccruiser76 said:


> *This week's winning team with 50.22% is Team Donald!!*
> 
> *Team Mickey was not far behind with 50.20% for the week!*
> 
> Additional stats for the week!!!!
> 
> *Buckeye Fan won for Team Mickey with 3.63% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*
> 
> *Congrats to frndshpcptn who was Donald's Team winner with 3.46%!*
> 
> Team Donald lost 103.3 pounds this week
> Team Mickey lost 102.2 pounds this week
> 
> *Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 103.3 pounds, can you believe how close the results were this week?????*
> Both teams together have lost 205.5 pounds!!!! Amazing!
> 
> Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!
> 
> Have an OP week



Wow we won! So Cool! I love that both teams are doing well and so close. Awesome!



jenanderson said:


> It was a very hard night in my house. We took our kitty (really 12 year old cat) to the vet.  Hagrid is giant kitty who is so loving and wonderful...but he has not been himself for a couple of weeks. He has been pacing around, hissing at our other cats at times and then went to the bathroom in our living room the other night. We finally knew he needed to see the vet. After a long series of tests, the vet told us that the numbers who his kidneys are having problems. He is at the vet tonight and will get IV fluids all day tomorrow. Tomorrow night he will come home until Wednesday morning.  Wednesday morning he will go back for more IV fluids. Wednesday afternoon they will test again and if there are no changes, we will have to put him down. We are all sad but my DS is totally devastated. Hagrid sleeps with him every night and follows him everywhere. It was a very sad night with many tears.  Even if Hagrid responds to the IV treatment, the vet could not tell us how long he will make it after that.
> 
> My DS cried for almost 2 hours and finally got to bed. I am now going to bed but will be back tomorrow.


 I am so sorry to hear about Hagrid Your poor DS. I hope the vet can fix Hagrid up. 



trinaweena said:


> Any words of wisdom or anything to help calm me down would be greatly appreciated!


Sorry, I have no words of wisdom  I will send positive vibes your way though. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> I went to bed at 10:30 and fell asleep almost instantly, only to wake up around midnight because I was _freezing_. I haven't been able to fall back asleep.  Technically I don't need to be up until 5:15, so I'm playing on Mom's computer until then (mine's packed). We're heading out to the airport at 6 and stopping at Tim Horton's-I'll probably get a yogurt parfait and bagel.
> 
> I just want to say THANK YOU to everyone who has supported me from the fall challenge through now, with the application process, the waiting, the excitement over getting accepted, and the waiting for two months to actually go down.
> 
> I hope I will be able to meet some of you if you come down to visit, and I'll let you know where I will be working as soon as I find out. In the meantime, I will be posting a lot of blog updates and dining reviews (for today at least) and both those links are in my sig. If you want to see even more pictures, you can friend me on Facebook. https://www.facebook.com/gretchenf1



This is my first challenge, but I am guessing you are working at Disney for the college program? You are going to have the time of your life. Enjoy it!



donac said:


> Good Monday morning everyone.
> 
> My meeting yesterday went okay.  We had  it on a Monday instead of Tuesday so this one person who hasn't made a meeting was there.  All she talked aout was union this and union that.  I was ready to tell her to leave.  I did tell her at one point that we are not talking union here but what is good for the kids and communication with the parents.   Now if the inservice tomorrow goes well I will be happy.  We are trying to have all the faculty set up simple websites so the parents could know how to contact us, when our extra help is and our grading policy.  I won't be able to be involved since I have to go to another for something else.  I feel like it will be okay.



Ehhh! I hate that! I do a lot of PD and I HATE contract stuff. I am in the union, but that does not mean don't have a mind of my own. Do what's best for kids, the end. 



pjlla said:


> .  I was able to quickly grab a bowl of quinoa and veggies from the fridge to microwave for me and loaded a plate with hummus and carrots and cheese for DH.  Then mid-afternoon I was able to "scale" the mountain of stuff and grab a couple of apples from the fruit basket. But that was it.
> 
> There was NO WAY I could access the stove/oven or pantry yet, so I got DD a sandwich at Dunkin's on the way to Rainbow and grabbed salads for DH and myself from our local pizza shop on the way back.



You did great given your limitations. You should be proud of your choices. 



jenanderson said:


> *Tuesday's QOTD:  Share what you eat for breakfast.  Feel free to share your on the go ideas, quick breakfasts or what you have when you have time to make something better.*



I have to admit I am one of the ones who rarely eats breakfast.  I am just not hungry. I used to make myself eat a banana until I got sick of bananas. Sometimes I eat a special K bar. Yesterday I tried a slim fast shake for the first time. It was pretty good. I might start drinking them for breakfast. I always drink 3-4 cups of coffee with real half and half (I am a coffee snob). I guess I should work on this.


----------



## frndshpcptn

dvccruiser76 said:


> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> Reminders:
> -after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge  can re-start at any time, though
> -if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused
> 
> 
> First some stats
> 
> MAINTAINERS:
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 0
> 
> LOSERS:
> Current Participants-------------74!
> not reporting in for 1 week-----8
> not reporting in for 2 weeks----0
> not reporting in for 3 weeks----0
> Excused--------------------------0
> weigh ins-------------------------66
> gains-----------------------------3
> maintains------------------------19
> losses----------------------------42
> new or returning members ----2
> 
> 
> Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 1!
> This weeks group loss = 103.3 pounds!
> Average percentage of weight lost 0.8 %
> Total group weight loss so far 103.3 pounds!
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> Retention Rate (compared to the 72 participants we had sign up for our start week on January 1st)
> 89% (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!
> 
> 
> Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)
> 
> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 1?
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 1 Superstars!!
> *#10- 1.80% - luvpoohandcompany
> #9- 1.90% - cjdj4
> #8- 2.02% - grumpyskirtgirl
> #7- 2.17% - mommyof2Pirates
> #6 - 2.20% - donac
> #5- 2.49% - pjlla
> #4- 2.56 - GoofyPedsFan
> #3- 2.60% - klmrph
> #2- 2.99% - Mary.Poppins *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 1 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 3.46% - frndshpcptn *
> 
> Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.
> 
> Have a healthy day!
> *Congratulations frndshpcptn!!! *
> 
> What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week! :
> 
> This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or use this
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
> followed by
> 
> or we have a medium version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or use this
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
> followed by
> 
> and we have a small version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or use
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
> followed by
> 
> 
> Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!




WOW!!!!  This is so exciting!!!  Thank you for making my whole day!! This really gives me the encouragement to stick with it and keep going!!


----------



## BMC423

Just jumping over here to say HI! & Congrats on a great week one!


----------



## klmrph

At work today so I quickly skimmed through the posts and WooHoo!!!!! Team Donald - let's keep it up 

Just had to share a story from work yesterday.  I am a pharmacist and I was ringing out a guest who was buying Lantus insulin for his diabetes and it was expensive - almost $130.  He made the comment on how he wish he could go back and taken better care of himself years ago.  He looked good now, but a little too late.


----------



## trinaweena

Thank you everyone for your kind words, thoughts, and advice!  I'm still nervous but i dont think anything is going to change that.  I did call the doctor's office and the receptionist was quite rude, and asked me why i thought i would be naseaus and told me that i shouldn't listen to other people and i would be fine. they said to call them if i did feel that way during the prep.  I guess I'll just have to drink the stuff and hope for the best. 

I just had my clear broth, I'm so hungry, but I guess that's to be expected.  I don't start drinking the stuff till 3.  So not looking foward to it.

Again thanks for everything I will check back in later and let you know how it goes


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

I can barely keep up with how quick the thread is going- or maaybe it is I haven't had much time on the dis...

QOTD-breakfast-  Fiber One cereal, egg beaters on a slice of multi grain,high fiber tst.
 Sometimes a yogurt and berries or melon.  I try to get it in the first hour but I'm not always hungry and since I homeschool it is easy to push it back a bit.

I can not seem to get organized since the holidays.  I am having a terrible time getting back into the weekly routine of shopping, cleaning...te same with meal plan, daily chores, exercise...  I feel like I just can't get my focus.  I'm all over the place this past week or so.  I somehow need to REBOOT!


----------



## dizzydrop

Hello ladies, my name is Wakisha and I'm on team Donald, woohoo!!!  I was late to join but I've been exercising and managing my food since last tuesday when the premiere of BL aired on tv.  I'm 30 years old and I have 4 small children.  I'm a SAHM and I'm determined to lose weight.  My ultimate goal is to lose 42lbs because my DH has already informed me that whenever I get down to that point he will take me on our next trip to Disney World, AND of course I'm such a Disney fanatic that I'm crazy inspired. I think he's secretly hoping I don't lose it too soon but I'm hoping to lose 1.5 to 2lbs a week.  I've given myself small rewards for each 10 lbs I lose along the way but going to Disney is the only reward I'm interested in.  
I started losing weight 2 years ago and ended up losing 47 lbs, since then I managed to gained 20 of it back (most of it on our last trip to Disney (((shamefully)))), I'm so determined to lose it back though.  My only fear is losing more than the 20lbs because I've never lost down more than that, I plateaued forever until I started gaining again due to discouragement.  I'm trying not to let plateauing bother me this time, I need to just push through it but I does get upsetting when you stop losing weight and you're doing everything right.  
I've read the thread and I'm so happy for everyone who lost and maintained last week, and that we won the weigh in, congrats to everyone.  I haven't weighed myself in yet so I'm waiting until Friday but I'm alteast hoping for a loss.  
I hope everyone has a great and productive week!!!
Wakisha


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Hello Donalds! I just wanted to say Congratulations on the fabulous loss last week, and I miss some of my very favorite people who have become quackers!  Have a wonderful week, and just keep losing! 

Maria


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

4HOLIDAYS said:


> I can not seem to get organized since the holidays.  I am having a terrible time getting back into the weekly routine of shopping, cleaning...te same with meal plan, daily chores, exercise...  I feel like I just can't get my focus.  I'm all over the place this past week or so.  I somehow need to REBOOT!


I have felt like that today too Must be something in the air


dizzydrop said:


> Hello ladies, my name is Wakisha and I'm on team Donald, woohoo!!!  I was late to join but I've been exercising and managing my food since last tuesday when the premiere of BL aired on tv.  I'm 30 years old and I have 4 small children.  I'm a SAHM and I'm determined to lose weight.  My ultimate goal is to lose 42lbs because my DH has already informed me that whenever I get down to that point he will take me on our next trip to Disney World, AND of course I'm such a Disney fanatic that I'm crazy inspired. I think he's secretly hoping I don't lose it too soon but I'm hoping to lose 1.5 to 2lbs a week.  I've given myself small rewards for each 10 lbs I lose along the way but going to Disney is the only reward I'm interested in.
> I started losing weight 2 years ago and ended up losing 47 lbs, since then I managed to gained 20 of it back (most of it on our last trip to Disney (((shamefully)))), I'm so determined to lose it back though.  My only fear is losing more than the 20lbs because I've never lost down more than that, I plateaued forever until I started gaining again due to discouragement.  I'm trying not to let plateauing bother me this time, I need to just push through it but I does get upsetting when you stop losing weight and you're doing everything right.
> I've read the thread and I'm so happy for everyone who lost and maintained last week, and that we won the weigh in, congrats to everyone.  I haven't weighed myself in yet so I'm waiting until Friday but I'm alteast hoping for a loss.
> I hope everyone has a great and productive week!!!
> Wakisha


Welcome. You will find a great support group here to help you through the tough times You can do it



cjdj4 said:


> Day 2 home with DD She has a really bad cold. Thanks to everyone who hoped she felt better.  I am climbing the walls. I have been on Pinterest non-stop. It is addicting. I never take off from work unless she is sick or I have a stomach virus. I hate to feel unproductive.
> Hope both you and your daughter are doing ok
> 
> Thank you Sue for all your hard work! Congrats to frndshpcptn! I am psyched to be in the top ten  Great job everyone!
> 
> Me too!!
> Wow we won! So Cool! I love that both teams are doing well and so close. Awesome!



Unbelievable how close both teams are So glad everyone is doing well


----------



## ougrad86

cclovesdis said:


> What about giving DS double portions?
> 
> My undergrad college used the quote from Les Browning: Shoot for the moon, even if you miss you'll land among the stars.QUOTE]
> 
> When we eat healthy, he usually doesn't like it that much, it is all he can do to eat one portion.  I have to make him eat healthy (we weren't too good when he was younger).
> 
> I like this quote, because I'm a big astronomy buff.
> 
> 
> 
> #1hoosierfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may not be there yet, but I am closer than I was yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one!
> 
> 
> 
> buzz5985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On my Disney mug - If you can Dream it, you can do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't Walt say that?  It is inspiring - reminds me of "A Dream Is A Wish Your Heart Makes" and "When You Wish Upon A Star" that I used to think about and sing when I was battling infertility.  Goofy, I know, but you get desperate and I was using them to keep believing it could happen.
> 
> 
> 
> quasar4legs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'IT IS NEVER TOO LATE TO BE WHAT YOU MIGHT HAVE BEEN'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like this, especially at 53, I know it is never too late.  And healthy, I will have longer to enjoy it!
> 
> 
> 
> VirataMama4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today has been really crazy and its been tough to stay with everything, but I think I actually did it!  DH and I had to run all over the place getting parts to fix my car, and ended up having Subway for lunch. And I really struggled to drink all the "required" water today, it was so cold and all I really wanted was coffee or hot cocoa, especially when the snow started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did that snow come from?  It wasn't predicted at all, I heard chance of flurries, but rain in the afternoon...pretty solid rain!
> 
> We got about 1" in Centreville, where I work.  How much did you guys end up with.  Looking forward to escaping the snow when you move?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary•Poppins;43684898 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  Together we lost the weight of a 12 year old (I just asked my son how much he weighed.) Way to go everyone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - didn't think of it that way!  That is way cool!
> 
> 
> 
> dvccruiser76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This week's winning team with 50.22% is Team Donald!!*
> *Team Mickey was not far behind with 50.20% for the week!*
> Additional stats for the week!!!!
> *Buckeye Fan won for Team Mickey with 3.63% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*
> *Congrats to frndshpcptn who was Donald's Team winner with 3.46%!*
> Team Donald lost 103.3 pounds this week
> Team Mickey lost 102.2 pounds this week
> *Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 103.3 pounds, can you believe how close the results were this week?????*
> Both teams together have lost 205.5 pounds!!!! Amazing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is amazing!  GO TEAMS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> jenanderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Tuesday's QOTD:  Share what you eat for breakfast.  Feel free to share your on the go ideas, quick breakfasts or what you have when you have time to make something better.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Breakfast is an old standby, oatmeal.  I add fresh blueberries.  Once I get to work I eat a cheese stick since I need some protein to get me through the morning, although I usually have a snack of fruit mid-morning.
> 
> This eats alot of my points.  I eat two packets of instant oatmeal, one regular and one high-fiber (the regular cuts down on the flavored high-fiber, which is too sweet for me).  I need the high-fiber because it has soluble fiber in it (cholesterol).  I am thinking of trying just one packet, trying to stomach the over-flavored high-fiber, and see if I can also last until lunch.  If I can, that would save me about 3 points!
> 
> On weekends, I usually just have a banana.
> 
> 
> 
> pjlla said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Nothing tastes as good as SLIM feels."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was one I thought of, but I was feeling rather sorry for myself yesterday, so had trouble thinking up inspirational thoughts!  These did help me as I read them!
> 
> 
> 
> klmrph said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to share a story from work yesterday.  I am a pharmacist and I was ringing out a guest who was buying Lantus insulin for his diabetes and it was expensive - almost $130.  He made the comment on how he wish he could go back and taken better care of himself years ago.  He looked good now, but a little too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, makes you think.  My aunt was very overweight and had diabetes later in life.  I was borderline for gestational and made it through OK, but got me thinking when my aunt had it.  I started my first major diet a few years ago where I lost 50 lbs. shortly after she passed away. DMIL has it now as well, so am worried for DH, but like I have said he will not diet.  Hate for it to be something like that to force him to do it.
> 
> *****************************************************
> 
> Feeling better today, less sorry for myself !!  But stayed OP (mostly, I did allow myself a little more ice cream).  Still didn't get much sleep,for some reason woke up at 4:15 and couldn't get back to sleep.  So got up and made my lunch and a few other things.  I guess I'll be a little tired tonight yet, but I have to get exercise in.  I just used up all my lunch to read and post!  But a most enjoyable way to do it !
> 
> Go Team Donald !
> 
> Carol*
Click to expand...


----------



## bellebookworm9

OH MY GOD. I got here (Old Key West) around noon. My room wasn't ready, so I went to lunch at Olivia's. While I'm eating I get my "your room is ready text". They told me at the desk that I was in building 11 on the second floor...but when I open the door they upgraded me to a 1BR villa.   Pics to come on Facebook!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

bellebookworm9 said:


> OH MY GOD. I got here (Old Key West) around noon. My room wasn't ready, so I went to lunch at Olivia's. While I'm eating I get my "your room is ready text". They told me at the desk that I was in building 11 on the second floor...but when I open the door they upgraded me to a 1BR villa.   Pics to come on Facebook!



Wow I'm so excited for you


----------



## Disneyluvr

Sharing a quote I just read in my Dotti's newsletter:

"Success occurs when opportunity meets preparation"


----------



## jillbur

dizzydrop said:


> Hello ladies, my name is Wakisha and I'm on team Donald, woohoo!!!  I was late to join but I've been exercising and managing my food since last tuesday when the premiere of BL aired on tv.  I'm 30 years old and I have 4 small children.  I'm a SAHM and I'm determined to lose weight.  My ultimate goal is to lose 42lbs because my DH has already informed me that whenever I get down to that point he will take me on our next trip to Disney World, AND of course I'm such a Disney fanatic that I'm crazy inspired. I think he's secretly hoping I don't lose it too soon but I'm hoping to lose 1.5 to 2lbs a week.  I've given myself small rewards for each 10 lbs I lose along the way but going to Disney is the only reward I'm interested in.
> I started losing weight 2 years ago and ended up losing 47 lbs, since then I managed to gained 20 of it back (most of it on our last trip to Disney (((shamefully)))), I'm so determined to lose it back though.  My only fear is losing more than the 20lbs because I've never lost down more than that, I plateaued forever until I started gaining again due to discouragement.  I'm trying not to let plateauing bother me this time, I need to just push through it but I does get upsetting when you stop losing weight and you're doing everything right.
> I've read the thread and I'm so happy for everyone who lost and maintained last week, and that we won the weigh in, congrats to everyone.  I haven't weighed myself in yet so I'm waiting until Friday but I'm alteast hoping for a loss.
> I hope everyone has a great and productive week!!!
> Wakisha




Welcome to Team Donald!!




4HOLIDAYS said:


> I can not seem to get organized since the holidays.  I am having a terrible time getting back into the weekly routine of shopping, cleaning...te same with meal plan, daily chores, exercise...  I feel like I just can't get my focus.  I'm all over the place this past week or so.  I somehow need to REBOOT!



I am in the same boat. I just can't get my house back in order. We need pjlla (Pamela) to come help us!!



bellebookworm9 said:


> OH MY GOD. I got here (Old Key West) around noon. My room wasn't ready, so I went to lunch at Olivia's. While I'm eating I get my "your room is ready text". They told me at the desk that I was in building 11 on the second floor...but when I open the door they upgraded me to a 1BR villa.   Pics to come on Facebook!




 Have fun and what a great way to start off your college program!




belledreamer said:


> Did my exercise last night on Just Dance 3 and my cat, Jenny (a.k.a Mimi), decided that she would watch me work out.  I think I may have mentally disturbed my cat.   She stayed for a while; watched me dance to "Take On Me" then got tired of it and asked to go out.
> 
> To live the life of a cat...



When I exercise at home, my dog insists on being right next to me and she ends up getting stepped on or even kicked. Then she gives me a look like, "Did you just do that to me?" I have no idea why she feels the need to be on top of me while I work out. Maybe she thinks it's play time? My cat on the other hand, is no where to be found while I exercise. He's a laid back 12 year old kitty who runs the show 




donaldandpirates said:


> I have just discovered Chobani yogurt.  That stuff is good!!!  I've had that for breakfast today and yesterday along with a lot of fluids -- usually really watered down 100% fruit juice.  I'm still trying to kick the soda habit, so I'm not yet able to do a lot of straight water.  I also enjoy Fiber One cereal, oatmeal sweetened with honey, pancakes (homemade so I can control the sugar).



Oh my. I tried Chobani one time. Yes, ONE time and couldn't even eat the whole container. In fact, I told my boss that someone couldn't pay me to eat it. I just didn't like the taste or texture. He agreed that it's horrible, but he says he makes himself eat it since it's healthy.  A girl I work with loves it and says it tastes like ice cream to her. Now, I know ice cream  and it tasted NOTHING like ice cream. Oh well, everyone's tastes are different and I'm glad you enjoy it!




RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I am addicted to Chobani greek yogurt...all flavors with 0% fat....when they have a sale at Stop and Shop I buy about $25 worth...
> 
> That's my weekday breakfast...Chobani and some kind of fruit...I like pears this week. My weekends tend to vary...G-F pancakes with skim milk, egg whites with a G-F bagel...or I have a protein pancake that ROCKS:  In a bowl mix: 1/2 cup instant oats, 1/2 cup liquid egg whites, 1/2 cup fat free cottage cheese, 1tsp vanilla extract, cinnamon to taste (I use 1tsp).  Heat up a pan and use a 1/4 scoop to plop the mix onto the pan.  Cook like a pancake.  I serve this will blueberry flavored agave as a syrup.  TONS of protein and yummy
> 
> 
> On Thursday I have a job interview.  I'm excited and nervous and hopeful all rolled into one! AND I still need shoes for my suit! The commute to this school would be more difficult but the pay would be significantly more and I would be running my own office again...something I have missed at this school.  So, I am prepping today...
> 
> Off to the races!  My 11am student canceled so I have a few minutes to catch up with you all and get some much needed coffee
> 
> Have a great day Donalds and make great choices!



See above for my comment on Chobani lol. Good Luck at your interview! What do you do at your school?


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Well, my planning period is almost over, so I better run. I'll hopefully be back later to catch up some more. This thread flies when I miss a day! 

Jill


----------



## trinaweena

Well I just drank my first glass of stuff. Thankfully it doesnt have any taste, but I have NO IDEA how i'm going to drink that much liquid. I have a lot of trouble drinking lots of liquid..this is going to be rough

They have really got to come up with an easier way to do this


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Horray for Team Donald  That was quite an amazing amount of weight to loose by both teams.  Great start everyone.

I have caught up with reading but no time for long replies today as I am completely swamped at work.  

Wanted to give big hugs to Jen and her family.  I hope your kitty makes it home and can spend at least one more evening with DS.  That just breaks my heart.  

Trina- good luck on drinking the liquids today and for the test tomorrow.  You can do it and just keep telling yourself it will all be finished soon.  

**********************************************************

We had a luncheon today with salad and pizza.  The pieces were small and since i am doing zumba tonight I did have extra calories available to use.  So I had a white slice with broccoli and a pepperoni.  I also had some salad with a few drips of balsamic ving. dressing.  I am feeling pretty full still but in the past I would have just inhaled probably 4 pieces and skipped the salad.  

Tonight i will rush to pick up ryan and then rush to zumba.  Im ready to work off more of this blubber.  The scale keeps going down and it is so motivating.  I am preparing myself that very soon it will probably slow down and thats ok.

QOTD- I have been having a mini bagel and a banana for breakfast.  Not any protien but its better than the mcdonalds meals I would eat.  so I am making progress.


----------



## VirataMama4

ougrad86 said:


> Where did that snow come from?  It wasn't predicted at all, I heard chance of flurries, but rain in the afternoon...pretty solid rain!
> 
> We got about 1" in Centreville, where I work.  How much did you guys end up with.  Looking forward to escaping the snow when you move?
> Carol



Funny story, When I picked up DS from pre-k, his teacher said the kids all think they made it snow; they did an art project in class and "made snow." Next thing they know they looked outside and it was snowing! They kids were so excited and telling everyone they made it snow. 


Dh and I were running around a little before noon, and I was like "do you see it, do you see it?" and he thought I was seeing things it was so small.   Proved him wrong, I did!   The weather guys on Fox5 actually apologized for not calling it.  

We got about an inch too, once it started sticking to the grass.  I really enjoy the snow and am totally going to miss it when we move. We're from Oregon, so I've really enjoyed having all 4 seasons living here.  

The positive is that we will see if we're actually able to stand the heat and humidity, since we want to eventually get to Florida when DH retires or sooner if the Navy will let us. 

******************************************************
QOTD- I am like everyone else and struggle to eat breakfast.  I'm not usually hungry until around 10am and by that time I figure its so close to lunch I might as well wait...   Since I've started the challenge I've tried to eat breakfast everyday.  Today I had a small bowl of frosted flakes and coffee.

I am so sorry for everyone dealing with sick/loss of pets.  Its so heartbreaking to lose a furry family member!


----------



## mackeysmom

> Tuesday's QOTD:  Share what you eat for breakfast.  Feel free to share your on the go ideas, quick breakfasts or what you have when you have time to make something better.



I LOVE breakfast . More specifically, I LOVE breakfast foods. Hot breakfast foods only - cold breakfast (cereal, etc.) does absolutely nothing for me.

I have about 5 stand-by breakfasts that I alternate throughout the week:

1) Reduced-fat Boar's Head American cheese melted (open-faced) on a high-fiber english muffin, 

2) Same as #1, but with 2 oz. of Boar's Head ham under the cheese (I "crisp" the ham up first in a non-stick frying pan),

3) Same as #2, but with a "fried" (non-stick w/a little butter-flavored Pam) egg on top of each english muffin half,

4) French Toast (two slices of whole grain Weight Watchers bread, eggbeaters, cinnamon, and a speck of real syrup),

5) Egg-white omlette with 1/4 cup of feta cheese - served with either an english muffin or WW bread (with a little ICBINB spray.)

Occasionally, I will tweak #2 and make a traditional grilled-cheese and ham sandwich on the Foreman grill.

I sort of follow Weight Watchers, and most of these breakfasts are pretty point friendly. #3 cost the most points because of the two eggs, but I'll usually have that on a Saturday or Sunday when it is a combo of breakfast and lunch.

I have always been a bacon lover, and while lean, center-cut bacon is pretty points friendly - having just one or two slices leaves me wanting more. I have come to really enjoy the Boar's Head ham, and when I crisp it up - yummy.  

- Laura


----------



## Disneyluvr

Awesome job Team Donald  Let's keep it up!
Congrats to Team Mickey too! We are all rockin' the weight loss

Trina- hope the procedure goes well

Jen- So sorry to hear about your kitty! Sending hugs for DS!

Wakisha- Welcome, so glad to have you on our team


----------



## happysummer

*Tuesday's QOTD: Share what you eat for breakfast. Feel free to share your on the go ideas, quick breakfasts or what you have when you have time to make something better.*
 I have fruit or a smoothie for breakfast that is when I remember to eat breakfast.
That is great team donald won the challenge.

Trina- Good luck with your procedure

welcome wakisha

 Anyone on here who is a vegan or vegetarian? Just curious since I am.
I hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Donalds!

I am very behind schedule today. I didn't wake up until just before 12 Noon.  I have sniffled a few times today, so I think I may be feeling the start of a cold.

I only have a few minutes because, well, I really do need to get a few things done around the house, but I needed to pop on here too.

Thank you for all your support! I am loving reading what you eat for breakfast. I know have a huge collection of much better ideas than GF cereal or a GF pancake. I definitely think a hot breakfast like ham and eggs would be a good way to get some variety in and make me much more interested in breakfast. I eat it, but I don't enjoy it. 

Tomorrow's plan is to go to the grocery stores. I think I have to go to all 3 of them to get everything we need for meals and not pay a millions $ for everything. 

Have a great rest of today and tomorrow Donalds! Congrats on awesome results for Week 1!!!!!!!!!


----------



## donac

Wow I leave for 9 hours and I have to read through 4 pages.  What happened?  

Pamela  The man who did our renewal of vows is a deacon in the Catholic church.  Our pastor had changed the year before and our new pastor couldn't committ to doing the ceremony.  We almost asked the mayor since he lived around the corner but I am glad we didn't since he went to jail the following year for taking bribes.  My friend taught across the hall from me and so I asked her if her husband would do it.  The bad part about the ceremony and the party is that I have only a few pictures because I had to rely on other people.  Now I know why I always have my camera. 

trinaweena  good luck drinking that stuff.  Last time I did it I had to take pills but I have heard that the liquid is better.

QOTD  I usually eat cereal for breakfast.  On SUnday it is always a bagel from a local shop.  Saturday depends on what I am doing.  Last Saturday I made Fiber One pancakes,

Off to get some things done.

Have a happy and healthy evening.


----------



## trinaweena

donac said:


> Wow I leave for 9 hours and I have to read through 4 pages.  What happened?
> 
> Pamela  The man who did our renewal of vows is a deacon in the Catholic church.  Our pastor had changed the year before and our new pastor couldn't committ to doing the ceremony.  We almost asked the mayor since he lived around the corner but I am glad we didn't since he went to jail the following year for taking bribes.  My friend taught across the hall from me and so I asked her if her husband would do it.  The bad part about the ceremony and the party is that I have only a few pictures because I had to rely on other people.  Now I know why I always have my camera.
> 
> trinaweena  good luck drinking that stuff.  Last time I did it I had to take pills but I have heard that the liquid is better.
> 
> QOTD  I usually eat cereal for breakfast.  On SUnday it is always a bagel from a local shop.  Saturday depends on what I am doing.  Last Saturday I made Fiber One pancakes,
> 
> Off to get some things done.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy evening.



I can't imagine that pills would be worse than liquid! Like I said, the taste, not so bad, especially compared to the stuff I drank last time,  It just taste like orange powerade, not that I like that stuff at all but it's tolerable. It's just a lot to drink.

I've got maybe about 3 glasses left to drink, and I haven't really gotten to the "bad" part yet, so I'm concerned it's not working haha

Watching Tangled to get me through it. I'm sure I'll make it through this haha, its just unpleasant 

To be honest I'm more worried about tomorrow at this point. Like I said, IV's make me REALLY nervous but I will keep in mind all your suggestions, and hope I get a nice nurse. Since I'm usually hyperventalating and in tears, the nurses are usually nice to me


----------



## akhaloha

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> On Thursday I have a job interview.  I'm excited and nervous and hopeful all rolled into one! AND I still need shoes for my suit! The commute to this school would be more difficult but the pay would be significantly more and I would be running my own office again...something I have missed at this school.  So, I am prepping today...



Good luck with your job interview!


----------



## buzz5985

jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald!*
> 
> *Happy Birthday to Donna (Disneyluvr)!  May you enjoy your special day and have a healthy year ahead!*
> 
> *Tuesday's QOTD:  Share what you eat for breakfast.  Feel free to share your on the go ideas, quick breakfasts or what you have when you have time to make something better.*




Happy Birthday Donna!!!

We have been on a steel cut oats kick in my house.  I cook up a large batch in the crock pot (8 cups water, 2 cups steel cut oats, 1/2 tsp salt, 1 tsp cinamon, 1/2 cup either honey or maple syrup.  Cook on low until water is absorbed.  6-8 hours depending on the crock pot).  Add some fruit and nuts - very filling.  Weekends it's usually eggs and canadian bacon for me regular bacon for DH and DS.

Janis


----------



## akhaloha

dizzydrop said:


> Hello ladies, my name is Wakisha and I'm on team Donald, woohoo!!!  I was late to join but I've been exercising and managing my food since last tuesday when the premiere of BL aired on tv.  I'm 30 years old and I have 4 small children.  I'm a SAHM and I'm determined to lose weight.  My ultimate goal is to lose 42lbs because my DH has already informed me that whenever I get down to that point he will take me on our next trip to Disney World, AND of course I'm such a Disney fanatic that I'm crazy inspired. I think he's secretly hoping I don't lose it too soon but I'm hoping to lose 1.5 to 2lbs a week.  I've given myself small rewards for each 10 lbs I lose along the way but going to Disney is the only reward I'm interested in.
> I started losing weight 2 years ago and ended up losing 47 lbs, since then I managed to gained 20 of it back (most of it on our last trip to Disney (((shamefully)))), I'm so determined to lose it back though.  My only fear is losing more than the 20lbs because I've never lost down more than that, I plateaued forever until I started gaining again due to discouragement.  I'm trying not to let plateauing bother me this time, I need to just push through it but I does get upsetting when you stop losing weight and you're doing everything right.
> I've read the thread and I'm so happy for everyone who lost and maintained last week, and that we won the weigh in, congrats to everyone.  I haven't weighed myself in yet so I'm waiting until Friday but I'm alteast hoping for a loss.
> I hope everyone has a great and productive week!!!
> Wakisha



Welcome Wakisha!  

Yesterday we posted some of our favorite quotes.  One of mine was...

When you get to a plateau, think of it as a landing on the stairway to your goal. And maintenance is a lifelong plateau, so a bit of "rehearsal" for maintenance isn't the worst thing in the world. 

Maybe this will help you during times where you plateau.  This is a wonderful group of people to be with on your journey!  They have all helped me tremendously!  

Kristina


----------



## buzz5985

luvpoohandcompany said:


> Didnt have time to answer this when I was on earlier-hadnt realised the time and had to run get my youngest from school. I made it with seconds to spare- bad mum that I am
> 
> My favourite on the go breakfast is a banana and cereal bar (normally ww) but normally we sit at the table for breakfast as a family and weekdays it tends to be cereal and fruit juice! I do make  my own granola which I love and it has lots of seeds and dried fruits and some nuts in. It feels like a real treat to me and puts me in a good mood for the day
> 
> On Sundays I usually grill a slice of bacon and have that with toast.
> Easter Sunday is the only day I eat an egg for breakfast and then its the chocolate variety Maybe theres a reason I need to lose weight
> 
> If I'm visiting my mum in the morning I only eat fruit or 5 almonds for breakfast because I know she will have wheaten bread/scones or some other bakery treat at her house and I find I can keep OP this way and not hurt her feelings by refusing something shes made for me



One of my fondest memories of Ireland was your bacon!!!!    So different from ours.  And I wonder why I have to lose?? 



donaldandpirates said:


> I have just discovered Chobani yogurt.  That stuff is good!!!  I've had that for breakfast today and yesterday along with a lot of fluids -- usually really watered down 100% fruit juice.  I'm still trying to kick the soda habit, so I'm not yet able to do a lot of straight water.  I also enjoy Fiber One cereal, oatmeal sweetened with honey, pancakes (homemade so I can control the sugar).



I discovered some new flavors last week at my grocery store - Blood Red Orange and Passion Fruit.  Both very good - the Passion Fruit I wasn't too sure of after the first bite - but it grew on me.

Janis


----------



## akhaloha

bellebookworm9 said:


> OH MY GOD. I got here (Old Key West) around noon. My room wasn't ready, so I went to lunch at Olivia's. While I'm eating I get my "your room is ready text". They told me at the desk that I was in building 11 on the second floor...but when I open the door they upgraded me to a 1BR villa.   Pics to come on Facebook!



What a nice surprise!  You deserve it!


----------



## quasar4legs

Good Morning all,

Congrats to the all superstar losers 

Also congrats to everyone working towards improving their health

Breakfast for me is usually several pieces of fruit or a fruit smoothie made with soy drink, frozen berries and some spinach.

On Sundays I have some homemade granola.
It has rolled oats, rolled quinoa, coconut chips, a variety of nuts, currants, sultanas, pumpkin seeds and sunflower seeds and a little maple syrup. YUM.
A little goes a long way as it is very filling.

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## buzz5985

dizzydrop said:


> Hello ladies, my name is Wakisha and I'm on team Donald, woohoo!!!  I was late to join but I've been exercising and managing my food since last tuesday when the premiere of BL aired on tv.  I'm 30 years old and I have 4 small children.  I'm a SAHM and I'm determined to lose weight.  My ultimate goal is to lose 42lbs because my DH has already informed me that whenever I get down to that point he will take me on our next trip to Disney World, AND of course I'm such a Disney fanatic that I'm crazy inspired. I think he's secretly hoping I don't lose it too soon but I'm hoping to lose 1.5 to 2lbs a week.  I've given myself small rewards for each 10 lbs I lose along the way but going to Disney is the only reward I'm interested in.
> I started losing weight 2 years ago and ended up losing 47 lbs, since then I managed to gained 20 of it back (most of it on our last trip to Disney (((shamefully)))), I'm so determined to lose it back though.  My only fear is losing more than the 20lbs because I've never lost down more than that, I plateaued forever until I started gaining again due to discouragement.  I'm trying not to let plateauing bother me this time, I need to just push through it but I does get upsetting when you stop losing weight and you're doing everything right.
> I've read the thread and I'm so happy for everyone who lost and maintained last week, and that we won the weigh in, congrats to everyone.  I haven't weighed myself in yet so I'm waiting until Friday but I'm alteast hoping for a loss.
> I hope everyone has a great and productive week!!!
> Wakisha



Welcome!!!



trinaweena said:


> Well I just drank my first glass of stuff. Thankfully it doesnt have any taste, but I have NO IDEA how i'm going to drink that much liquid. I have a lot of trouble drinking lots of liquid..this is going to be rough
> 
> They have really got to come up with an easier way to do this



Want to know how we screwed up my poor father's prep??  It was right after my Mother died.  I asked my father when is the last time you can eat - he told me 6 pm.  So we took him to the Olive Garden at 3 PM.    We went home and then I read the directions.   He was supposed to stop at 6 am!!!  After all was said and done - Doctor told him he was clean as a whistle.  My DF burst out laughing, patted the Doctor on the shoulder and said "if you only knew."  

Hold your nose, and just gulp it down.  

Janis


----------



## Rose&Mike

jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald!*
> 
> *Happy Birthday to Donna (Disneyluvr)!  May you enjoy your special day and have a healthy year ahead!*
> 
> 
> *Tuesday's QOTD:  Share what you eat for breakfast.  Feel free to share your on the go ideas, quick breakfasts or what you have when you have time to make something better.*


Happy Birthday to Donna!!!

QOTD--First let me say this was on my list for next week when I am coaching! You beat me to it. Great minds think alike, I guess.

I go through fazes with breakfast where I will eat the same thing for a really long time and then I will be done with it. Currently I am having plain fat free kefir smoothies. This morning I put fresh pineapple and frozen raspberries (no sugar) in and blended it up. Sometimes I'll add bananas. Sometimes nuts. I really love kefir. I do get hungry if I don't have any fat at breakfast, so if I don't add nuts, I think I will have a tablespoon of peanut butter. 



trinaweena said:


> I can't imagine that pills would be worse than liquid! Like I said, the taste, not so bad, especially compared to the stuff I drank last time,  It just taste like orange powerade, not that I like that stuff at all but it's tolerable. It's just a lot to drink.
> 
> I've got maybe about 3 glasses left to drink, and I haven't really gotten to the "bad" part yet, so I'm concerned it's not working haha
> 
> Watching Tangled to get me through it. I'm sure I'll make it through this haha, its just unpleasant
> 
> To be honest I'm more worried about tomorrow at this point. Like I said, IV's make me REALLY nervous but I will keep in mind all your suggestions, and hope I get a nice nurse. Since I'm usually hyperventalating and in tears, the nurses are usually nice to me


Trina--I can really understand the anxiety about the iv. I didn't have my first iv until I went in the hospital to have my DS. The girl didn't quite get it in right and someone else had to come do it. And here's the thing--it really wasn't that big of a deal. It was a little uncomfortable, but not the end of the world, and the thing is it only hurts for a second or two. I had to have emergency surgery after my DS was born and woke up with 3 ivs. I am an old pro at needles now. 

Here's what I do when I am really anxious about something like this. I tell myself it will be over in x number of seconds and then I count backwards and it's always done faster. Or if I am waiting for something stressful to happen I tell myself in xx hours it will be over. It might sound silly, but it helps me to put stressful situations into perspective so that I don't blow them out of proportion. I hope they figure out what is wrong with your tummy.

*Gretchen*--have a safe and wonderful trip!

*Shawn*--congrats on your new kitties! 

*Jen*--I haven't read through all the replies, but I hope your kitty is doing ok. 

*Oh almost forgot! Congrats to all the Losers! That is just crazy how close the teams are in pounds lost!*


----------



## clhcpaca

What is C25K?  I see it mentioned alot


----------



## jenanderson

clhcpaca said:


> What is C25K?  I see it mentioned alot



C25K = Couch to 5K = It is a program that helps you go from walking to running through gradual intervals of walking and running.  Many people here have used the program and are now running even longer distances.

----------------

I am with Dona!  I am off my computer for a few hours and come back to pages of posts!    I will come back on and check in after dinner and a bit of family time.

Just wanted to update that we have Hagrid home with us tonight and will enjoy our time with him.  The vet said that he did well with the treatment today so we are hoping tomorrow goes as well.  Then there will be the testing.  We are trying not to think about that right and will just enjoy that he his home tonight.    You guys are great with all the support!

I have much posting to do so I will be on again soon!


----------



## pjlla

lisah0711 said:


> Ah, domestic bliss!



You know it!



jillbur said:


> You're always one busy lady! I too, need organization in my life. Clutter drives me crazy. Maybe when you're done at your house you can vacation at mine and help me get it in order? Christmas really threw me off this year and I still have a few boxes left to put away. Then, maybe I can get my dining room back to what it should look like!
> 
> And, I am so jealous of your new carpet. I have wanted carpet for awhile, but now with DS8 needing braces, we are putting it off again. One day I will have all new carpet!
> 
> Jill



Don't be too jealous... it was loooong overdue.  When we built this house many, many moons ago, we put in cheap builder grade carpet, figuring in a few years it would all be replaced with hardwood.  Well... you know how that goes.  A few years go by and suddenly there are the kids.... so you wait a bit more... and suddenly there is no money!  Or every time there is a bit of extra you spend it on something else (like a trip to Disney ).  Well... 17 years later that builders grade carpet was now covered (and I mean covered) in stains, top to bottom, side to side.... coffee, chocolate milk, pb&j, pizza sauce (yes, we tend to eat in the living room and office at odd times.... we like having family night carpet picnics.... bad habits).  No amount of Stanley Steemer was going to help.  And it was to the point where I was quite embarrassed about it.  

With DD heading to college in less than 2 years ($$ out the door!), I opted to just buy carpeting again, rather than invest in hardwood.  Maybe someday we will end up with the hardwood.  And we didn't do the whole house.  We did the downstairs (office, living room, dining room), stairs, and upstairs hall.  We skipped the bedrooms, even though ours is pretty worn.  I can live a few more years with it.  When we do hardwood we want to do the entire house, including bedrooms and kitchen (but not bathrooms).  

Next on the home improvement list is sheet vinyl for DD's bathroom.  I could live with the stains and discoloration, but I noticed it was starting to lift along the edge of the tub.  I've laid ceramic tile myself before, but I don't really want that for in there.  

I hear you on the braces. Our DS got his on in October.  Thankfully it is going to cost us about $2K less than our DD"s braces did!  



belledreamer said:


> Unfortunately, I have been guilty of missing breakfast, instead eating 2 peanut butter crackers or a handful of grapes...  And I always regret it later because by lunch, I'm starving and struggling not to scarf down my food.
> 
> But when I do have the time to make breakfast, I like wheat toast with some scrambled eggs and fruit.  I also like Special K cereal (the one with the chocolate) so I can get my sweet fix without feeling guilty. Or if I'm heading to work that morning, I sometimes go to Smoothie King.  I've been there so many times, they pretty much know me now.
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> Did my exercise last night on Just Dance 3 and my cat, Jenny (a.k.a Mimi), decided that she would watch me work out.  I think I may have mentally disturbed my cat.  She stayed for a while; watched me dance to "Take On Me" then got tired of it and asked to go out.
> 
> To live the life of a cat...



My kitty likes to come lick my face when I lay down on the floor for sit-ups or chest flies!  They are so silly!



melmar136 said:


> J
> QOTD: During the week, I mix a 1/2 cup Honey Bunches of Oats with almonds (my favorite cereal besides the sugary kids' stuff!) with 1/2 cup Special K Protein Plus (for the extra protein), and then have a banana or orange.
> I have it every day when I get to work, and for some reason it never gets old!



Hey... it you find something that works and doesn't get old, then you are ahead of the game!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> That's my weekday breakfast...Chobani and some kind of fruit...I like pears this week. My weekends tend to vary...G-F pancakes with skim milk, egg whites with a G-F bagel...or I have a protein pancake that ROCKS:  In a bowl mix: 1/2 cup instant oats, 1/2 cup liquid egg whites, 1/2 cup fat free cottage cheese, 1tsp vanilla extract, cinnamon to taste (I use 1tsp).  Heat up a pan and use a 1/4 scoop to plop the mix onto the pan.  Cook like a pancake.  I serve this will blueberry flavored agave as a syrup.  TONS of protein and yummy.
> 
> 
> That protein pancake actually sounds yummy.  Does it have to be instant oats?  Have you ever tried it with rolled oats or steel cut?  That is all I have in the house and I'd like to give it a try this week.
> 
> 
> 
> I am jealous of your new carpet!!!  I sooooo need some new flooring!  So sorry it was crazy, but it sounds like you are off to a great start today getting things back to normal!
> 
> As I mentioned above, don't be too jealous!  If you saw the condition of the carpet they hauled out the door you'd be horrified!  Almost everything downstairs is back to normal.  I need to rehang the curtains in the dining room ( I took them down 17 months ago when I painted and never put them back.... I've been waiting for the carpeting!  ).  And I need to make a decision about a HUGE pile of pillows and blankets and such from my upstairs linen closet.  It was absolutely overflowing (in a folded organized way, but still overflowing) and I REFUSE to put it all back.  I want to be able to use that closet to store my vacuume cleaner again, like I USED to!  My vacuum has been "homeless" for many months now.  I don't know how I ended up with such an excess of comforters, blankets, and pillows.  I know that replacing BOTH of the kids' comforters last year (and keeping the old ones as "spares") definite contributed.... but honestly, who needs NINE spare pillows for company???  Time to make some tough choices and fill a few large trash bags for the thrift store!
> 
> 
> 
> I did it...back to spin last night and my butt is killing me today!  Why do they make those seats so small....ok, maybe it's that my butt is so big
> Anyway, I took it easy and still burned 580 calories so I didn't feel as bad for the slow pace.  I will hit the gym again tonight but I think I need to get my core back in shape with strength training machines....at least give my butt a break   The plan is to be at the gym every night this week...but it is supposed to rain and I hate going to the gym in the rain....no, I don't melt (as my mom would ask) but it just seems to be tougher to get there in the rain.
> 
> On Thursday I have a job interview.  I'm excited and nervous and hopeful all rolled into one! AND I still need shoes for my suit! The commute to this school would be more difficult but the pay would be significantly more and I would be running my own office again...something I have missed at this school.  So, I am prepping today...
> 
> Off to the races!  My 11am student canceled so I have a few minutes to catch up with you all and get some much needed coffee.
> 
> Have a great day Donalds and make great choices!



Best of luck on the job interview!!



cjdj4 said:


> You did great given your limitations. You should be proud of your choices.
> 
> Thanks! I did great all day.... until I fell into a bag of Beanitos chips head first and had to eat my way out!    Actually, when I stopped and tried to figure it out, I realized I really hadn't gone over points for the day, so the chips weren't a huge problem..... but again, I didn't weigh/measure or plan for them, so it could have been a disaster.
> 
> 
> I have to admit I am one of the ones who rarely eats breakfast. I am just not hungry. I used to make myself eat a banana until I got sick of bananas. Sometimes I eat a special K bar. Yesterday I tried a slim fast shake for the first time. It was pretty good. I might start drinking them for breakfast. I always drink 3-4 cups of coffee with real half and half (I am a coffee snob). I guess I should work on this.



If you are measuring your cream portions and counting them appropriately,  there is no reason to NEED to change.... but keep in mind that every calorie in cream that you are consuming is a calorie of healthy protein or fiber that you have to forego.  But if the coffee with cream is keeping you happy, no reason to change (for now  ).



frndshpcptn said:


> WOW!!!!  This is so exciting!!!  Thank you for making my whole day!! This really gives me the encouragement to stick with it and keep going!!



You should be so proud!!



klmrph said:


> Just had to share a story from work yesterday.  I am a pharmacist and I was ringing out a guest who was buying Lantus insulin for his diabetes and it was expensive - almost $130.  He made the comment on how he wish he could go back and taken better care of himself years ago.  He looked good now, but a little too late.



Hard lesson to learn.



4HOLIDAYS said:


> I can barely keep up with how quick the thread is going- or maaybe it is I haven't had much time on the dis...
> 
> QOTD-breakfast-  Fiber One cereal, egg beaters on a slice of multi grain,high fiber tst.
> Sometimes a yogurt and berries or melon.  I try to get it in the first hour but I'm not always hungry and since I homeschool it is easy to push it back a bit.
> 
> I can not seem to get organized since the holidays.  I am having a terrible time getting back into the weekly routine of shopping, cleaning...te same with meal plan, daily chores, exercise...  I feel like I just can't get my focus.  I'm all over the place this past week or so.  I somehow need to REBOOT!



I've had trouble getting back into my "normal" routine as well.  It seems like things are still in "flux" since the holidays.  I haven't been keeping up with my meal planning, exercise is definitely lacking, and with all of the craziness around here, I feel like I'm barely keeping my head above water with regards to the housework.  January always does tend to be a bit nutty for me.... DS is snowboarding and playing b.ball, DD is swimming for high school and her club team.... plus there is mid-terms, extra study sessions, intercession, Rainbow Girls, and of course the occasional work day!  And I always think I'm going to find time in January to catch up on my scrapbooking and do some deep cleaning around the house, but that never happens!



dizzydrop said:


> Hello ladies, my name is Wakisha and I'm on team Donald, woohoo!!!  I was late to join but I've been exercising and managing my food since last tuesday when the premiere of BL aired on tv.  I'm 30 years old and I have 4 small children.  I'm a SAHM and I'm determined to lose weight.  My ultimate goal is to lose 42lbs because my DH has already informed me that whenever I get down to that point he will take me on our next trip to Disney World, AND of course I'm such a Disney fanatic that I'm crazy inspired. I think he's secretly hoping I don't lose it too soon but I'm hoping to lose 1.5 to 2lbs a week.  I've given myself small rewards for each 10 lbs I lose along the way but going to Disney is the only reward I'm interested in.
> I started losing weight 2 years ago and ended up losing 47 lbs, since then I managed to gained 20 of it back (most of it on our last trip to Disney (((shamefully)))), I'm so determined to lose it back though.  My only fear is losing more than the 20lbs because I've never lost down more than that, I plateaued forever until I started gaining again due to discouragement.  I'm trying not to let plateauing bother me this time, I need to just push through it but I does get upsetting when you stop losing weight and you're doing everything right.
> I've read the thread and I'm so happy for everyone who lost and maintained last week, and that we won the weigh in, congrats to everyone.  I haven't weighed myself in yet so I'm waiting until Friday but I'm alteast hoping for a loss.
> I hope everyone has a great and productive week!!!
> Wakisha



Nice to meet you!!  Glad to have you here with us!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Hello Donalds! I just wanted to say Congratulations on the fabulous loss last week, and I miss some of my very favorite people who have become quackers!  Have a wonderful week, and just keep losing!
> 
> Maria



Miss you lots too!!



bellebookworm9 said:


> OH MY GOD. I got here (Old Key West) around noon. My room wasn't ready, so I went to lunch at Olivia's. While I'm eating I get my "your room is ready text". They told me at the desk that I was in building 11 on the second floor...but when I open the door they upgraded me to a 1BR villa. Pics to come on Facebook!



Wow! What a nice treat!!



jillbur said:


> I am in the same boat. I just can't get my house back in order. We need pjlla (Pamela) to come help us!!
> 
> WAIT!  First I gotta get MINE in order!!  Can't find the stupid shelf brackets to put back the shelves I took out of the office about two years ago.  I found the shelves but the brackets have gone AWOL.  I'm usually SO organized that this sort of thing makes me CRAZY!  And you can be SURE if I buy more brackets, they will turn up right after that!
> 
> Oh my. I tried Chobani one time. Yes, ONE time and couldn't even eat the whole container. In fact, I told my boss that someone couldn't pay me to eat it. I just didn't like the taste or texture. He agreed that it's horrible, but he says he makes himself eat it since it's healthy.  A girl I work with loves it and says it tastes like ice cream to her. Now, I know ice cream  and it tasted NOTHING like ice cream. Oh well, everyone's tastes are different and I'm glad you enjoy it!
> 
> See above for my comment on Chobani lol. Good Luck at your interview! What do you do at your school?
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Well, my planning period is almost over, so I better run. I'll hopefully be back later to catch up some more. This thread flies when I miss a day!
> 
> Jill



I agree... greek yogurt is NOTHING like ice cream.  And I really didn't care for it at first.... but it has grown on me.  I buy the Stonyfield Farms organic Oikos fatfree plain.  I add a bit of Splenda or stevia, a splash of vanilla, and usually some fruit.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> We had a luncheon today with salad and pizza.  The pieces were small and since i am doing zumba tonight I did have extra calories available to use.  So I had a white slice with broccoli and a pepperoni.  I also had some salad with a few drips of balsamic ving. dressing.  I am feeling pretty full still but in the past I would have just inhaled probably 4 pieces and skipped the salad.
> 
> Tonight i will rush to pick up ryan and then rush to zumba.  Im ready to work off more of this blubber. The scale keeps going down and it is so motivating.  I am preparing myself that very soon it will probably slow down and thats ok.
> 
> QOTD- I have been having a mini bagel and a banana for breakfast.  Not any protien but its better than the mcdonalds meals I would eat.  *so I am making progress.*



AMEN!!! 



mackeysmom said:


> I LOVE breakfast . More specifically, I LOVE breakfast foods. Hot breakfast foods only - cold breakfast (cereal, etc.) does absolutely nothing for me.
> 
> I have about 5 stand-by breakfasts that I alternate throughout the week:
> 
> 1) Reduced-fat Boar's Head American cheese melted (open-faced) on a high-fiber english muffin,
> 
> 2) Same as #1, but with 2 oz. of Boar's Head ham under the cheese (I "crisp" the ham up first in a non-stick frying pan),
> 
> 3) Same as #2, but with a "fried" (non-stick w/a little butter-flavored Pam) egg on top of each english muffin half,
> 
> 4) French Toast (two slices of whole grain Weight Watchers bread, eggbeaters, cinnamon, and a speck of real syrup),
> 
> 5) Egg-white omlette with 1/4 cup of feta cheese - served with either an english muffin or WW bread (with a little ICBINB spray.)
> 
> Occasionally, I will tweak #2 and make a traditional grilled-cheese and ham sandwich on the Foreman grill.
> 
> I sort of follow Weight Watchers, and most of these breakfasts are pretty point friendly. #3 cost the most points because of the two eggs, but I'll usually have that on a Saturday or Sunday when it is a combo of breakfast and lunch.
> 
> I have always been a bacon lover, and while lean, center-cut bacon is pretty points friendly - having just one or two slices leaves me wanting more. I have come to really enjoy the Boar's Head ham, and when I crisp it up - yummy.
> - Laura



So many yummy breakfast choices!!  



happysummer said:


> *Tuesday's QOTD: Share what you eat for breakfast. Feel free to share your on the go ideas, quick breakfasts or what you have when you have time to make something better.*
> I have fruit or a smoothie for breakfast that is when I remember to eat breakfast.
> That is great team donald won the challenge.
> 
> Trina- Good luck with your procedure
> 
> welcome wakisha
> 
> Anyone on here who is a vegan or vegetarian? Just curious since I am.
> I hope everyone is having a good day.




I've long considered myself a "part-time" vegetarian.  I tried incorporating a lower carb aspect to my WW diet a few months ago and it definitely entailed MORE MEAT, which was difficult for me.  I don't care much for meat and I don't crave it at all.  

I'm definitely NOT at all vegan, but could easily see myself leading a more vegetarian life.  

Rose (of Rose&Mike) is a gluten-free vegetarian.  She definitely has some interesting insights into losing weight with all of those complications.  She has a journal on the WISH journals thread.  Not sure if she is Team Mickey or Team Donald this time, as I think I've seen her on both threads.  You might want to PM her if you want to chat. 



donac said:


> W
> Pamela  The man who did our renewal of vows is a deacon in the Catholic church.  Our pastor had changed the year before and our new pastor couldn't committ to doing the ceremony.  We almost asked the mayor since he lived around the corner but I am glad we didn't since he went to jail the following year for taking bribes.
> 
> 
> 
> My friend taught across the hall from me and so I asked her if her husband would do it.  The bad part about the ceremony and the party is that I have only a few pictures because I had to rely on other people.  Now I know why I always have my camera.
> 
> Yup... always need your OWN camera!
> 
> QOTD  I usually eat cereal for breakfast.  On SUnday it is always a bagel from a local shop.  Saturday depends on what I am doing.  Last Saturday I made Fiber One pancakes,
> 
> Off to get some things done.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy evening.



I loved the Fiberone, flax seed, oat bran, applesauce pancake I made last weekend.  



trinaweena said:


> I can't imagine that pills would be worse than liquid! Like I said, the taste, not so bad, especially compared to the stuff I drank last time,  It just taste like orange powerade, not that I like that stuff at all but it's tolerable. It's just a lot to drink.
> 
> I've got maybe about 3 glasses left to drink, and I haven't really gotten to the "bad" part yet, so I'm concerned it's not working haha
> 
> Watching Tangled to get me through it. I'm sure I'll make it through this haha, its just unpleasant
> 
> To be honest I'm more worried about tomorrow at this point. Like I said, IV's make me REALLY nervous but I will keep in mind all your suggestions, and hope I get a nice nurse. Since I'm usually hyperventalating and in tears, the nurses are usually nice to me



Hope you prep is going as well as it can. 



buzz5985 said:


> We have been on a steel cut oats kick in my house.  I cook up a large batch in the crock pot (8 cups water, 2 cups steel cut oats, 1/2 tsp salt, 1 tsp cinamon, 1/2 cup either honey or maple syrup.  Cook on low until water is absorbed.  6-8 hours depending on the crock pot).  Add some fruit and nuts - very filling.  Weekends it's usually eggs and canadian bacon for me regular bacon for DH and DS.
> 
> Janis



Thanks for the recipe!  I may try it tonight.  



quasar4legs said:


> Breakfast for me is usually several pieces of fruit or a fruit smoothie made with soy drink, frozen berries and some spinach.
> 
> Do you juice the spinach or just put it in a blender??
> 
> On Sundays I have some homemade granola.
> It has rolled oats, rolled quinoa, coconut chips, a variety of nuts, currants, sultanas, pumpkin seeds and sunflower seeds and a little maple syrup. YUM.
> A little goes a long way as it is very filling.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day.



Care to share the granola recipe?

**********

Okay.... I'm caught up, but I've gotta run.  I'm leaving at 7:45pm to pick up DD and I need to get a few things done first!..................P


----------



## my3princes

Public Service Announcement. If you haven't been to the dermatologist lately PLEASE consider it. We found out today that the mole that Colby had removed had atypical cells. Thankfully they removed it with a good margin so he doesn't have to have anything done now, but he will need yearly skin checks for the rest of his life. Colby is 9 and the area where the mole was removed was on the side of his foot where he has never had a sunburn, it was under his ankle. You just never know. The rest of us will be scheduling appointments tomorrow for the near future. A 20 minute visit could just save you life down the road.

Since we are all starting to care for our bodies, now is the perfect time to start from the skin and work inwards


----------



## #1hoosierfan

Hello Team Donald! 

QOTD - 

I am bad about eating breakfast.  Usually it is just a Fiber One granola bar.  I did get the Shakeology through Team Beach Body, and I am having that now several days a week.


----------



## cjdj4

pjlla said:


> Thanks! I did great all day.... until I fell into a bag of Beanitos chips head first and had to eat my way out! Actually, when I stopped and tried to figure it out, I realized I really hadn't gone over points for the day, so the chips weren't a huge problem..... but again, I didn't weigh/measure or plan for them, so it could have been a disaster.
> 
> 
> If you are measuring your cream portions and counting them appropriately,  there is no reason to NEED to change.... but keep in mind that every calorie in cream that you are consuming is a calorie of healthy protein or fiber that you have to forego.  But if the coffee with cream is keeping you happy, no reason to change (for now  ).



What are Beanitos? Good job on getting out of the bag before it was too late. 

Yes, I measure my half and half. It's funny that you mentioned the calories taking up calories I could get elsewhere. I used to drink my coffee with Coffeemate Fat Free and Sugar.   I weaned myself off the sugar. And we moved to half and half because it is so much cheaper than Coffeemate. Plus, it's the real thing. Anyway, I have made lifetime with WW 2 times (HA!) and have not given it up. I guess I just can't get to the place where black coffee sounds good.  There's hope I guess since I used to think I could never drink coffee w/o sugar.


----------



## cjdj4

my3princes said:


> Public Service Announcement. If you haven't been to the dermatologist lately PLEASE consider it. We found out today that the mole that Colby had removed had atypical cells. Thankfully they removed it with a good margin so he doesn't have to have anything done now, but he will need yearly skin checks for the rest of his life. Colby is 9 and the area where the mole was removed was on the side of his foot where he has never had a sunburn, it was under his ankle. You just never know. The rest of us will be scheduling appointments tomorrow for the near future. A 20 minute visit could just save you life down the road.
> 
> Since we are all starting to care for our bodies, now is the perfect time to start from the skin and work inwards



OMG  That is terrifying! I need to make an appointment ASAP. I am glad Colby is ok.


----------



## belledreamer

Small victory today but I still wanted to share it! 

Had to go run errands today so in getting dressed I decided to try on one of  my old shirts, a size Medium t-shirt that I haven't worn in 2 years because it showed all my flab...

Well...

IT FIT!  I'M SO HAPPY!!

All that water and exercise and fruit is paying off!  Still not sure if I've lost anymore weight this week, (I try to just weigh myself on Fridays for the weigh-in so that I don't get as discouraged if I haven't lost anything) but even if I just maintain my weigh this week, I'll be happy cause I can definitely see a difference in myself already.

Off to go eat some of DM's roast on wheat bread!

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

SIDE NOTE:  I'm just curious to know how everyone's doing with flossing for HH this week.  I've been doing it every night since Friday faithfully, (I think I've flossed more this week than the past five years) but I'll admit it, I really hate flossing...


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

cclovesdis said:


> Tomorrow's plan is to go to the grocery stores. I think I have to go to all 3 of them to get everything we need for meals and not pay a millions $ for everything.



I dont know about your area but through the holidays I was barely getting any coupons in the sunday paper.  The past two weeks there was a ton so now I am even more excited to go grocery shopping this week.  I hope you get lots of good deals.



buzz5985 said:


> Want to know how we screwed up my poor father's prep??  It was right after my Mother died.  I asked my father when is the last time you can eat - he told me 6 pm.  So we took him to the Olive Garden at 3 PM.    We went home and then I read the directions.   He was supposed to stop at 6 am!!!  After all was said and done - Doctor told him he was clean as a whistle.  My DF burst out laughing, patted the Doctor on the shoulder and said "if you only knew."



oh my I am sure it wasnt funny for dad at the time but that is quite funny.  poor guy.



jenanderson said:


> Just wanted to update that we have Hagrid home with us tonight and will enjoy our time with him.  The vet said that he did well with the treatment today so we are hoping tomorrow goes as well.  Then there will be the testing.  We are trying not to think about that right and will just enjoy that he his home tonight.    You guys are great with all the support!
> 
> I have much posting to do so I will be on again soon!



Glad to hear the update.  I hope things are improving so that you may all snuggle him just a bit longer.



my3princes said:


> Public Service Announcement. If you haven't been to the dermatologist lately PLEASE consider it. We found out today that the mole that Colby had removed had atypical cells. Thankfully they removed it with a good margin so he doesn't have to have anything done now, but he will need yearly skin checks for the rest of his life. Colby is 9 and the area where the mole was removed was on the side of his foot where he has never had a sunburn, it was under his ankle. You just never know. The rest of us will be scheduling appointments tomorrow for the near future. A 20 minute visit could just save you life down the road.
> 
> Since we are all starting to care for our bodies, now is the perfect time to start from the skin and work inwards



wow how scary.  Glad colby is ok.  I have some moles that I have been thinking I should get checked and have just been making excuses so thanks for the reminder that we should not overlook these things.



belledreamer said:


> Small victory today but I still wanted to share it!
> 
> Had to go run errands today so in getting dressed I decided to try on one of  my old shirts, a size Medium t-shirt that I haven't worn in 2 years because it showed all my flab...
> 
> Well...
> 
> IT FIT!  I'M SO HAPPY!!



wow wonderful NSV!!!!  Great work

**********************************************************

well i just got done eating my yummy salad with just a little bit of taco meat.  It was very delicious and low calorie too.  Zumba was great tonight but I did feel exhausted by the end.   Now I am going to get the kiddos to bed and then just relax for the rest of the night.   Nothing too exciting.


----------



## trinaweena

I finished all my drink at around 5:30 and it wasn't so bad.  Actually none of this is so bad which has me worried...I remember "going" a lot more last time.  I tried researching stuff online but I'm not really finding a clear answer.  Ugh I just really hope I really am cleaned out and I don't have to repeat this.

Right now my grandmother is here and that always annoys me because she always complains about my dogs.  Yes they bark at people who come in the house.  They barked at you for 30 seconds, but you have to make comments about it for 30 minutes.  She calls them stupid and tells them to shut up and says how we should get rid of them because they are so awful.  One time i brought them to my cousins soccer game and she told me she was so annoyed i brought them because she thought they were going to bark the whole time. They dont bark in public so..no.

So despite my grandmother, I'm feeling ok prep wise.  I really thought I was going to feel worse, which just makes me so nervous. I'm mostly hungry.  Diet or no diet i would eat everything in this house right now.

Thank you all for listening to me rant and freak out about this whole procedure...its nice having an outlet


----------



## Jujubee727

Hello from your newest Team Donald member!! 

I posted my intro in the Main BL thread but here it is again! 

Here's a little about me:

I am a 27 year old SAHM to 2 little monkeys. DD - 3 and DS - 1 1/2. My weight problem started AFTER my DD was born. I had 2 very difficult pregnancies. I had hyperemesis gravidarum with both. For those of who don't know what that is...it is severe nausea and vomiting during pregnancy. Unlike most women, the sickness doesn't end with the first trimester. I start vomiting at about 6 weeks along and go all the way until the baby is born. NOT FUN! With my daughter I was hospitalized 11 times! With my son they knew I couldn't be in the hospital that much with a little one at home so they inserted a PIC line and I was hooked up to IV fluids at home. 

Well I lost 20 lbs when I was pregnant with my daughter. When I gave birth to her I felt great! I was 20 lbs under my pre-pregnancy weight. However, that changed really fast. Within a year of giving birth I had gained almost 80 lbs! My whole body chemistry changed and my body didn't know how to handle food anymore, since I didn't keep much down during my pregnancy. I NEVER had a weight problem until then. So it's been about 2.5 years and this person that I see in the mirror every day IS NOT ME!! She needs TO GO!!! Well I am done having kids (can't handle anymore pregnancies like that) so it is time to find my real body again! AND 8 years and 2 beautiful kids later my fiance and I are finally getting married!!!  The date is set for 10-11-12! We are getting married on Cocoa Beach and having a DISNEYMOON!!! (our children will be honeymooning with us too. lol) So the wedding and Disneymoon are my focus and motivation for this!!!

I am looking forward to getting to know you all during this battle/journey! I have read all 9 pages on this thread and will do the same when I am assigned a team!!! Good Luck to you all!!!!

Oh, My diet started January 1st and as of the 7th, I have lost a little over 3 pounds! My goal is to lose about 70-75 lbs. So I hope to keep this going past this challenge to get there!!!


----------



## Jujubee727

Double


----------



## Ruthie5671

Congratulations to everyone for their fabulous week one weight losses!!  Now that the new scale has arrived and I'm turning in my numbers, I hope to make the list soon.

Oh, the last 24 hours have been hellish (can I use that word on DISboards?)!  DH got called into work last night for the 4-12 shift.  No big deal, but we only have one vehicle, so he goes to work and I have to find a ride home.  I call him at work periodically and last night I was keeping him updated with the football score (really LSU??).  So when I called him at about 11:30, he was upset and aggravated.  He locked the keys in the van.   The police wouldn't come out and open the lock and to call a tow truck would have been $75!!!!!  I ended up having to call a taxi and have them take me out to his work site and bring him my keys.  It was 2:00 AM before we got home and in bed.  The alarm went off this morning at 6:30 AM.  UGH!!  Then to keep up with the trend of ickiness, I had a day of "death by meeting" at work.   It lasted almost four hours and by the time it was done, I was starving.  Here came my bad choice for the day - the chinese buffet.  Bad idea.  Because about two hours later, I was spending some quality time in the bathroom.    Now I'm sitting on the couch nursing a glass of diet ginger ale.

On the positive side, I'm watching Biggest Loser!  And my younger brother who is deployed to Afghanistan has just landed home to his wife and kids for two weeks of R&R.  So it's not been an entirely horrible day.

Tuesday's QOTD: Share what you eat for breakfast. Feel free to share your on the go ideas, quick breakfasts or what you have when you have time to make something better.  I take breakfast to work with me, so I do what I can on the go.  I usually put dry cereal in a baggie or grab a granola bar.  But I've got a lot of coupons for protien bars, so I may pick up a few this week at the store.  Does anyone eat them?  Are they healthy or just designed to be healthy, but actually not??


----------



## cjdj4

Watching Biggest Loser now and I am excited to see what the nutritionist says at the grocery store. Any tips she shares are welcome



trinaweena said:


> I finished all my drink at around 5:30 and it wasn't so bad.  Actually none of this is so bad which has me worried...I remember "going" a lot more last time.  I tried researching stuff online but I'm not really finding a clear answer.  Ugh I just really hope I really am cleaned out and I don't have to repeat this.
> 
> Right now my grandmother is here and that always annoys me because she always complains about my dogs.  Yes they bark at people who come in the house.  They barked at you for 30 seconds, but you have to make comments about it for 30 minutes.  She calls them stupid and tells them to shut up and says how we should get rid of them because they are so awful.  One time i brought them to my cousins soccer game and she told me she was so annoyed i brought them because she thought they were going to bark the whole time. They dont bark in public so..no.
> 
> So despite my grandmother, I'm feeling ok prep wise.  I really thought I was going to feel worse, which just makes me so nervous. I'm mostly hungry.  Diet or no diet i would eat everything in this house right now. LOL!
> 
> Thank you all for listening to me rant and freak out about this whole procedure...its nice having an outlet



Sorry that grandma is unreasonable about your dogs. Glad you are feeling ok prep wise. 



Jujubee727 said:


> Hello from your newest Team Donald member!!
> 
> I posted my intro in the Main BL thread but here it is again!
> 
> Here's a little about me:
> 
> I am a 27 year old SAHM to 2 little monkeys. DD - 3 and DS - 1 1/2. My weight problem started AFTER my DD was born. I had 2 very difficult pregnancies. I had hyperemesis gravidarum with both. For those of who don't know what that is...it is severe nausea and vomiting during pregnancy. Unlike most women, the sickness doesn't end with the first trimester. I start vomiting at about 6 weeks along and go all the way until the baby is born. NOT FUN! With my daughter I was hospitalized 11 times! With my son they knew I couldn't be in the hospital that much with a little one at home so they inserted a PIC line and I was hooked up to IV fluids at home.
> 
> Well I lost 20 lbs when I was pregnant with my daughter. When I gave birth to her I felt great! I was 20 lbs under my pre-pregnancy weight. However, that changed really fast. Within a year of giving birth I had gained almost 80 lbs! My whole body chemistry changed and my body didn't know how to handle food anymore, since I didn't keep much down during my pregnancy. I NEVER had a weight problem until then. So it's been about 2.5 years and this person that I see in the mirror every day IS NOT ME!! She needs TO GO!!! Well I am done having kids (can't handle anymore pregnancies like that) so it is time to find my real body again! AND 8 years and 2 beautiful kids later my fiance and I are finally getting married!!!  The date is set for 10-11-12! We are getting married on Cocoa Beach and having a DISNEYMOON!!! (our children will be honeymooning with us too. lol) So the wedding and Disneymoon are my focus and motivation for this!!!
> 
> I am looking forward to getting to know you all during this battle/journey! I have read all 9 pages on this thread and will do the same when I am assigned a team!!! Good Luck to you all!!!!
> 
> Oh, My diet started January 1st and as of the 7th, I have lost a little over 3 pounds! My goal is to lose about 70-75 lbs. So I hope to keep this going past this challenge to get there!!!


Welcome! I am jealous of your beach wedding and  Disneymoon. Ah! Love!


----------



## donaldandpirates

dizzydrop said:


> Hello ladies, my name is Wakisha and I'm on team Donald, woohoo!!!



Welcome, Wakisha!!!



bellebookworm9 said:


> OH MY GOD. I got here (Old Key West) around noon. My room wasn't ready, so I went to lunch at Olivia's. While I'm eating I get my "your room is ready text". They told me at the desk that I was in building 11 on the second floor...but when I open the door they upgraded me to a 1BR villa.   Pics to come on Facebook!



AWESOME!!!  It's always great to get a lot of pixie dust!  Enjoy the upgrade.



buzz5985 said:


> We have been on a steel cut oats kick in my house.  I cook up a large batch in the crock pot (8 cups water, 2 cups steel cut oats, 1/2 tsp salt, 1 tsp cinamon, 1/2 cup either honey or maple syrup.  Cook on low until water is absorbed.  6-8 hours depending on the crock pot).  Add some fruit and nuts - very filling.  Weekends it's usually eggs and canadian bacon for me regular bacon for DH and DS.
> 
> Janis



I just bought some steel cut oats for the first time from the bulk section of Whole Foods.  I'm looking forward to trying them in the crock pot, so thanks for sharing this recipe!  



jenanderson said:


> Just wanted to update that we have Hagrid home with us tonight and will enjoy our time with him.  The vet said that he did well with the treatment today so we are hoping tomorrow goes as well.  Then there will be the testing.  We are trying not to think about that right and will just enjoy that he his home tonight.    You guys are great with all the support!
> 
> I have much posting to do so I will be on again soon!



VERY happy to hear Hagrid is home right now!!!  



my3princes said:


> Public Service Announcement. If you haven't been to the dermatologist lately PLEASE consider it. We found out today that the mole that Colby had removed had atypical cells. Thankfully they removed it with a good margin so he doesn't have to have anything done now, but he will need yearly skin checks for the rest of his life. Colby is 9 and the area where the mole was removed was on the side of his foot where he has never had a sunburn, it was under his ankle. You just never know. The rest of us will be scheduling appointments tomorrow for the near future. A 20 minute visit could just save you life down the road.
> 
> Since we are all starting to care for our bodies, now is the perfect time to start from the skin and work inwards



How scary!  Thanks for the reminder that we should be taking care of our whole bodies and not just looking at numbers on a scale.  



Jujubee727 said:


> Hello from your newest Team Donald member!!
> 
> The date is set for 10-11-12! We are getting married on Cocoa Beach and having a DISNEYMOON!!! (our children will be honeymooning with us too. lol) So the wedding and Disneymoon are my focus and motivation for this!!!



WELCOME!!  We had our Disneymoon at POR (Dixie Landings at the time) and would love to have a second one.   Disney is the best place on earth for a honeymoon!!!


----------



## jillbur

mackeysmom said:


> I have always been a bacon lover, and while lean, center-cut bacon is pretty points friendly - having just one or two slices leaves me wanting more. I have come to really enjoy the Boar's Head ham, and when I crisp it up - yummy.
> 
> - Laura



I am a bacon lover, too. We tried turkey bacon and it's ok. It's not the real deal, but it makes due. Have you tried turkey bacon?




cclovesdis said:


> Hi Donalds!
> 
> I am very behind schedule today. I didn't wake up until just before 12 Noon.  I have sniffled a few times today, so I think I may be feeling the start of a cold.



I hope you're not getting sick. A cold hit me last Wednesday and really wiped me out until Sunday. I'm still blowing my nose today. Take care!




quasar4legs said:


> On Sundays I have some homemade granola.
> It has rolled oats, rolled quinoa, coconut chips, a variety of nuts, currants, sultanas, pumpkin seeds and sunflower seeds and a little maple syrup. YUM.
> A little goes a long way as it is very filling.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day.



This granola sounds so yummy, although, I do not know what sultanas are. I guess I better google it! If you have a chance, I would love for you to share the recipe 




pjlla said:


> Don't be too jealous... it was loooong overdue.  When we built this house many, many moons ago, we put in cheap builder grade carpet, figuring in a few years it would all be replaced with hardwood.  Well... you know how that goes.  A few years go by and suddenly there are the kids.... so you wait a bit more... and suddenly there is no money!  Or every time there is a bit of extra you spend it on something else (like a trip to Disney ).  Well... 17 years later that builders grade carpet was now covered (and I mean covered) in stains, top to bottom, side to side.... coffee, chocolate milk, pb&j, pizza sauce (yes, we tend to eat in the living room and office at odd times.... we like having family night carpet picnics.... bad habits).  No amount of Stanley Steemer was going to help.  And it was to the point where I was quite embarrassed about it.
> 
> With DD heading to college in less than 2 years ($$ out the door!), I opted to just buy carpeting again, rather than invest in hardwood.  Maybe someday we will end up with the hardwood.  And we didn't do the whole house.  We did the downstairs (office, living room, dining room), stairs, and upstairs hall.  We skipped the bedrooms, even though ours is pretty worn.  I can live a few more years with it.  When we do hardwood we want to do the entire house, including bedrooms and kitchen (but not bathrooms).
> 
> Next on the home improvement list is sheet vinyl for DD's bathroom.  I could live with the stains and discoloration, but I noticed it was starting to lift along the edge of the tub.  I've laid ceramic tile myself before, but I don't really want that for in there.
> 
> I hear you on the braces. Our DS got his on in October.  Thankfully it is going to cost us about $2K less than our DD"s braces did!




Isn't it funny how life gets in the way of things? We had so many plans when we bought our house 9 years ago. About 4 have gotten done lol. Although, the next two weeks DH is off of school, so he is finally putting up the crown molding I've been waiting 5 years for  

I am so nervous about DS getting braces. He's only 8 and he doesn't want to give up his love of Starbursts, but I told him he had to. He is getting "phase 1" and I'm hoping he never needs "phase 2." By that time DS5 will be old enough and probably will be in "phase 1." These kids will be lucky if we can afford to help them with college at all after braces lol. 




my3princes said:


> Public Service Announcement. If you haven't been to the dermatologist lately PLEASE consider it. We found out today that the mole that Colby had removed had atypical cells. Thankfully they removed it with a good margin so he doesn't have to have anything done now, but he will need yearly skin checks for the rest of his life. Colby is 9 and the area where the mole was removed was on the side of his foot where he has never had a sunburn, it was under his ankle. You just never know. The rest of us will be scheduling appointments tomorrow for the near future. A 20 minute visit could just save you life down the road.
> 
> Since we are all starting to care for our bodies, now is the perfect time to start from the skin and work inwards



Wow, how scary! Glad Colby's ok. I really need DH to get to a dermatologist. He has a lot of sunburns when he was younger. I worry about him! Thanks for the reminder!




belledreamer said:


> Small victory today but I still wanted to share it!
> 
> Had to go run errands today so in getting dressed I decided to try on one of  my old shirts, a size Medium t-shirt that I haven't worn in 2 years because it showed all my flab...
> 
> Well...
> 
> IT FIT!  I'M SO HAPPY!!
> 
> All that water and exercise and fruit is paying off!  Still not sure if I've lost anymore weight this week, (I try to just weigh myself on Fridays for the weigh-in so that I don't get as discouraged if I haven't lost anything) but even if I just maintain my weigh this week, I'll be happy cause I can definitely see a difference in myself already.
> 
> Off to go eat some of DM's roast on wheat bread!
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> SIDE NOTE:  I'm just curious to know how everyone's doing with flossing for HH this week.  I've been doing it every night since Friday faithfully, (I think I've flossed more this week than the past five years) but I'll admit it, I really hate flossing...



It's so exciting when you can fit into clothes again. Good job!

I actually floss daily anyhow, but have you tried those flossers/picks? They are so much easier than just using floss. I love them even though it probably costs more than just using floss. I've seen them at the dollar store. Just make sure you get the ones with wax. They're much easier to use and you don't have to have your fingers in your mouth.



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Well, I really felt like I needed a workout break today, but my competitive edge told me I had to get my point for HH, so I did the eliptical for 22 minutes. I didn't go all out, but needed those 20 minutes!

After, I made dinner (waffles and turkey bacon since DH has clinicals tonight for school and wasn't here~he hates breakfast for dinner). Then DSs and I watched the lastest Spy Kids movie. It was so nice to sit, relax, and laugh with my boys. It was a really cute movie, but seeing Jessica Alba in a leather suit made me a tad mad! Her waist is smaller than one of my thighs, I swear! I guess I shouldn't compare myself to others, but really? If I put on a leather suit, I'd look like Shamu 

Now I'm relaxing and watching the BL. I enjoy the show, but wish it wasn't 2 hours. They repeat themselves too much. I'm sure they could shorten it. I guess I better just DVR it & fast forward the commercials. It'll probably only be an hour then 

I have got to focus tomorrow at work. I have an IEP due in a week and I haven't even started it. I guess I better start since this is the first year I've had this student and don't really know where to start. I am about done with special education. There's so much paperwork and monitoring that I don't feel like I am teaching as effectively as I could and should be. But, until I find a wonderful job with those cute little ones (kindergarten or 1st grade), I guess I'll just keep writing my IEPs, behavior plans, and progress reports.

Well, now that my post turned into a vent  I'm off to, well, do nothing 

Jill


----------



## my3princes

duplicate


----------



## Kitchensinkguy

Hi,my name is chris. I'm 41 and this is my 3rd or 4th blc. My goal is to finally get under 200lb.s About a year and a 1/2 ago I did P90x and got to 203 (11% body fat) and was happy with my success. Since then my weight has crept back up to 237lb.s I'm happily married to my3princes and have 3 fine young boys. I hope to reach my goal before our trip to Hawaii.


----------



## my3princes

jenanderson said:


> Alright - I had just done replies to everyone here and for some reason it all disappeared on me!    I should go back and try to redo it but tonight I am shot so I will just do my post and then head to bed.
> 
> It was a very hard night in my house. We took our kitty (really 12 year old cat) to the vet.  Hagrid is giant kitty who is so loving and wonderful...but he has not been himself for a couple of weeks. He has been pacing around, hissing at our other cats at times and then went to the bathroom in our living room the other night. We finally knew he needed to see the vet. After a long series of tests, the vet told us that the numbers who his kidneys are having problems. He is at the vet tonight and will get IV fluids all day tomorrow. Tomorrow night he will come home until Wednesday morning.  Wednesday morning he will go back for more IV fluids. Wednesday afternoon they will test again and if there are no changes, we will have to put him down. We are all sad but my DS is totally devastated. Hagrid sleeps with him every night and follows him everywhere. It was a very sad night with many tears.  Even if Hagrid responds to the IV treatment, the vet could not tell us how long he will make it after that.
> 
> My DS cried for almost 2 hours and finally got to bed. I am now going to bed but will be back tomorrow.
> 
> On a positive note - I am proud of all of us for the great first week of being here for one another!
> 
> Night everyone!
> Jen




Our male cat started with kidney issues when he was 2.  We bought the special foods to treat it while he had a couple of episodes that had us back at the vet, he lived to be 16 and died of a brain tumor (which is sadly ironic as he was the cat of my son that had the brain tumor )  Keep your spirits up, this may just be hiccup in a long life. 



trinaweena said:


> Jen, I am so very sorry to hear about your kitty! I work in the pet industry, and my store has a vet and animal adoptions so I hear these kinds of things all the time and its always so hard. My thoughts are with you and your family.
> 
> Today was not an uneventful day. They moved up my colonoscopy and endoscopy to wednesday (was supposed to be in feb) because my stomachs been bothering me so much.  Well that means i needed tomorrow and wed off.  I fel really awkward telling my boss i would need the day off, the day before because well, i work in retail, they need someone to cover me. But he was ok with it and figured it out so that i could have the days off.
> 
> Now i'm all nervous. This ain't my first rodeo, I've had a colonoscopy before, and i just remember the prep being AWFUL.  I'm just so nervous about it. I'm taking the miralax with gatorade which ive heard doesn't taste too bad but im really worried about getting nauseas and im just so terrified about being nauseous. I'm thinking of calling the doctor and seeing if i can take an anti nausea medicine before hand but they will probably say no.  So I'm very nervous about that, and i'm also very nervous and the day of, because i'm terrified of needles and the thought of the IV is freaking me out. I know this is just my anxiety getting to me but its freaking me out.
> 
> Any words of wisdom or anything to help calm me down would be greatly appreciated!



Good luck with the prep.  We will be going through that this weekend, as colon health is apparently directly related to urinary health and we're working on improving some issues.  I think the prep may actually have a few more steps 



pjlla said:


> Good morning friends!  Sorry I didn't make it back here yesterday to finish up my read/replies.  The carpeting installation was yesterday and it turned into a CRAZY day!  The installers showed up and I was still mid-packing and I was NOT a happy camper.  We ended up just SHOVELING everything into the kitchen and downstairs bathroom.
> 
> Then the installers just put all of the furniture that they could into the kitchen. I was under the impression that they would move it to the lawn and/or garage.  But of course, once the kitchen was full, there was no way into the room to get food or drinks!  And DH and I hadn't had lunch yet.  I was able to quickly grab a bowl of quinoa and veggies from the fridge to microwave for me and loaded a plate with hummus and carrots and cheese for DH.  Then mid-afternoon I was able to "scale" the mountain of stuff and grab a couple of apples from the fruit basket. But that was it.
> 
> While they were installing downstairs I cleaned DD's bathroom and started picking up DS's room.  DH was working at home and was on a conference call in our bedroom (he set up shop at my scrapping table.... ) so he didn't even want me in the room!  The only other choices were the kids' rooms or the upstairs bathrooms.  I suppose I could have filled the tub and had a nice relaxing bath!
> 
> By that time it was time to run around grabbing kids and running errands to the library and such.
> 
> Anyhow, by the time the installers left, we put SOME  of the furniture back (enough so that we could access part of the kitchen and use the kitchen door to the garage), then it was time to drive DD to Rainbow Girls and try to figure out what we were going to eat for dinner.  There was NO WAY I could access the stove/oven or pantry yet, so I got DD a sandwich at Dunkin's on the way to Rainbow and grabbed salads for DH and myself from our local pizza shop on the way back.
> 
> I was crazy cranky lady from all of the stress (I can't STAND messes.... they make me NUTS) and DH hates ANY kind of projects around the house, so it was not a fun place to be last night.
> 
> Anyhow, the new carpet is beautiful and soft and squishy!  The majority of the furniture is back in place.  The new entertainment center that I bought in July that has been sitting in my dining room waiting for the new carpet is now in its proper place and looks great!
> 
> Most of what I need to do today is just putting away boxes of "stuff" and cleaning out clutter.  It will be another crazy busy day, but I'm sure I will feel SO accomplished when it is done.
> 
> No workout yesterday, but I"m sure I burned the calories moving boxes and cleaning!  Heck, I made 8 trips up and down my stairs just to put back the dining room chairs.... and countless other trips up and down the basement stairs.... plus lots of bending and lifting and carrying.  I barely stopped moving from 4:30 am yesterday morning until 9:30 last night (other than driving).... I was exhausted!
> 
> Off to try to catch up just a bit!..........................P



Post some pictures please.



Jujubee727 said:


> Hello from your newest Team Donald member!!
> 
> I posted my intro in the Main BL thread but here it is again!
> 
> Here's a little about me:
> 
> I am a 27 year old SAHM to 2 little monkeys. DD - 3 and DS - 1 1/2. My weight problem started AFTER my DD was born. I had 2 very difficult pregnancies. I had hyperemesis gravidarum with both. For those of who don't know what that is...it is severe nausea and vomiting during pregnancy. Unlike most women, the sickness doesn't end with the first trimester. I start vomiting at about 6 weeks along and go all the way until the baby is born. NOT FUN! With my daughter I was hospitalized 11 times! With my son they knew I couldn't be in the hospital that much with a little one at home so they inserted a PIC line and I was hooked up to IV fluids at home.
> 
> Well I lost 20 lbs when I was pregnant with my daughter. When I gave birth to her I felt great! I was 20 lbs under my pre-pregnancy weight. However, that changed really fast. Within a year of giving birth I had gained almost 80 lbs! My whole body chemistry changed and my body didn't know how to handle food anymore, since I didn't keep much down during my pregnancy. I NEVER had a weight problem until then. So it's been about 2.5 years and this person that I see in the mirror every day IS NOT ME!! She needs TO GO!!! Well I am done having kids (can't handle anymore pregnancies like that) so it is time to find my real body again! AND 8 years and 2 beautiful kids later my fiance and I are finally getting married!!!  The date is set for 10-11-12! We are getting married on Cocoa Beach and having a DISNEYMOON!!! (our children will be honeymooning with us too. lol) So the wedding and Disneymoon are my focus and motivation for this!!!
> 
> I am looking forward to getting to know you all during this battle/journey! I have read all 9 pages on this thread and will do the same when I am assigned a team!!! Good Luck to you all!!!!
> 
> Oh, My diet started January 1st and as of the 7th, I have lost a little over 3 pounds! My goal is to lose about 70-75 lbs. So I hope to keep this going past this challenge to get there!!!



I had the same thing 3 times and ended up having to be induced early with all 3.  Nick was 10 days early, Hunter was 5 weeks early and Colby was 3 1/2 weeks early.  I literally threw up from the moment of conception through delivery.  I did however gain plenty of weight during my pregnancies because I constantly ate, trying to replenish.


----------



## jenanderson

*luvpoohandcompany - *Your homemade granola sounds so yummy! You should share how you make it! So sweet that you get treats from your mom and I like that you plan for it so you can enjoy it.  

*Pamela - *I think it is great that you made the top 10 list this week!  I bet it will happen for you again though because you work so hard at this. Thanks for sharing so much about your breakfast choices-it was interesting to read about how it has changed.

How did all your organizing go today? Did you get everything put back the way you wanted?

*Kaiti - *Great job on your "new to you" elliptical! Your exercise plan for today sounds good. You are doing a great job getting your exercise in each day!

*Hi Lisa!  *Glad you stopped in!  It was so amazing to me how much the two teams lost together...we are all so amazing!

*Ashley - *I laughed so hard at the thought of your dancing making your cat mentally disturbed!  

*Melissa -* Thanks for the hugs. We were so surprised that our kitty got this sick at age 12. I hope your live a healthy life for many more years! 

Your cereal mixture sounds good!

*donaldandpirates - *I haven't tried Chobani yogurt yet. I struggle with straight water as well and end up having a lot of flavor packets to mix into the water.

*Karen - *Thanks for the thoughts and prayers. Hagrid is home with us for tonight. Thanks for the great pancake recipe...I might have to try them.

Good job getting your spin class done! I am amazed that you burn that many calories. I know that my gym class has a spin class and I might have to check it out!

  Good luck at your job interview!!! 

*Jenn - *So glad that you got your new school and that you love it!  I used to always drink a slim fast for breakfast because it is fast and easy. They are not bad. 

*Bicki - *Thanks for stopping by to say hello!  

Kristy - Thanks for sharing the story about the diabetic man buying insulin. You are so right in reminding us that now is the time to take better care of ourselves.

*Trina - *We will be thinking of you tomorrow.   I know you are nervous and there is nothing I can say to change that but I hope you can try to relax a bit tonight and that it will all be over soon for you.

*4HOLIDAYS - *I am with you on the organization. I am struggling but trying to get back to my Fly Lady habits! Good luck with it!

*Welcome to Team Donald Wakisha!  *  It is never too late to join and we are happy to have you. You are going to earn that trip to WDW before you know it! 

*Hi Maria - *Thanks for stopping by and checking in with us!   I hope you have a wonderful week too!

*Carol - *Sorry you didn't get as much sleep last night. I hate when I wake up like that. I am glad that you are feeling better today - we all have days where we feel sorry for ourselves and it is totally understandable.   I am sending you wishes for a happy day tomorrow as well!

*Gretchen - *I am so happy you checked in with our team as well.  WOW!  That is a great upgrade! I requested to be your friend at FB. I am so excited to follow your college program journey!  

*Lindsay - *Thanks for the hugs about our kitty. He is home tonight and we are enjoying the family time.

I am so inspired to try Zumba! Do you take a class once a week or more? Keep it up!

*Renee - *Loved the story about DS and the snow!  We have hardly seen any in MN this year (and I am not complaining about that).  Glad to see you tried breakfast today! Did it help?

*Laura - *Thanks for sharing all your breakfast ideas! I know I have to get better at eating breakfast and I am going to make note of the ones on your list.  Tonight at my WW meeting someone suggested the southwestern egg beaters with a wedge of laughing cow (they spray a cup, put in the egg beaters and then the laughing cow cheese and microwave it).

*happysummer - *I would love to have time to have a smoothie for breakfast. It just seems like a lot of work when I make them.

*CC - *I hope you are not getting the start of a cold! Take care of yourself!  Good luck with your shopping. Groceries are so expensive but the couponing does help. I am getting several papers worth of coupons again and you will have to let me know if you have any specific needs...I am always willing to send some out to you.

*Evening Dona - *I know what you mean about leaving and coming back to pages of typing.  We are obviously a chatty team! 

*Janis - *Thanks for the directions on cooking the steel cut oats. I know I could probably look it up but it was great that you posted it here. Does that amount last you a few days? What serving size do you get?

*Quasar - *Your homemade granola sounds yummy! What a great way to start your day!

*Rose - *Sorry to take your question! What to share any for tomorrow? 

*Deb - *Thanks for your Public Service Announcement!   I am so glad that you got Colby checked out and taken care of. I used to tan all the time when I was younger and burn so easily. Constant skin checks are important.

*Michelle - *I hope that you got some good breakfast ideas today.  My goal is to try to add just one breakfast this week instead of just grabbing something to go. There is nothing wrong with what you are having though as long as it is filling you up.

*Ashley - *WOO HOO on fitting in the t-shirt!!!    We love to hear about that non scale victories.  Just so you know...this is a BIG victory!

Since you asked - I also hate flossing but am working hard at it this week.

*Trina - *Glad you are done with the drinking part!  Sorry about the grandma part!  

*Shannon (Jujubee727) - *Welcome to Team Donald!     The body you want to see will be back before you know it with all the support and motivation you can find on this board! 70 pounds may sound like a lot but just keep dealing with one pound at a time and soon you will be there!

*Ruthie - *I am sorry that you had a rough 24 hours.  The day sounded challenging to say the least...I will be hoping for a better day for you!  

How exciting that your brother is coming home to see the family!  Will you get to spend some time with him?


----------



## jenanderson

jillbur said:


> Then DSs and I watched the lastest Spy Kids movie. It was so nice to sit, relax, and laugh with my boys. It was a really cute movie, but seeing Jessica Alba in a leather suit made me a tad mad! Her waist is smaller than one of my thighs, I swear! I guess I shouldn't compare myself to others, but really? If I put on a leather suit, I'd look like Shamu
> 
> *This cracked me up...I feel the same way!  *
> 
> I have got to focus tomorrow at work. I have an IEP due in a week and I haven't even started it. I guess I better start since this is the first year I've had this student and don't really know where to start. I am about done with special education. There's so much paperwork and monitoring that I don't feel like I am teaching as effectively as I could and should be. But, until I find a wonderful job with those cute little ones (kindergarten or 1st grade), I guess I'll just keep writing my IEPs, behavior plans, and progress reports.



Jill - Even as a classroom teacher I am frustrated with all the paperwork I have to do.  I am constantly going through data as well and writing reports about how I am adjusting my teaching to meet the specific needs of the students and filling out reports when I monitor all the students....it just goes on and on.  I would love it if I could just teach and enjoy the children being children.  



Kitchensinkguy said:


> Hi,my name is chris. I'm 41 and this is my 3rd or 4th blc. My goal is to finally get under 200lb.s About a year and a 1/2 ago I did P90x and got to 203 (11% body fat) and was happy with my success. Since then my weight has crept back up to 237lb.s I'm happily married to my3princes and have 3 fine young boys. I hope to reach my goal before our trip to Hawaii.



Welcome Chris!    It is great to have you be on our team!  I am so excited to hear about your trip to Hawaii - we would love to go there one day!  



my3princes said:


> Our male cat started with kidney issues when he was 2.  We bought the special foods to treat it while he had a couple of episodes that had us back at the vet, he lived to be 16 and died of a brain tumor (which is sadly ironic as he was the cat of my son that had the brain tumor )  Keep your spirits up, this may just be hiccup in a long life.



Deb - Thank you for sharing this.  This has been a really hard couple of days and it is so nice to hear about another cat who survived their kidney issues.  We will be hoping for the best.


----------



## donaldandpirates

jillbur said:


> I have got to focus tomorrow at work. I have an IEP due in a week and I haven't even started it. I guess I better start since this is the first year I've had this student and don't really know where to start. I am about done with special education. There's so much paperwork and monitoring that I don't feel like I am teaching as effectively as I could and should be. But, until I find a wonderful job with those cute little ones (kindergarten or 1st grade), I guess I'll just keep writing my IEPs, behavior plans, and progress reports.
> 
> Well, now that my post turned into a vent  I'm off to, well, do nothing
> 
> Jill



As the parent of a special needs kid with an IEP, I just wanted to say a big thank you for the time you and other teachers put in to all the paperwork!  I know state and district regulations and endless paperwork can sometimes be insane, but what you do does make a difference for our kids.  So THANK YOU!!!


----------



## jenanderson

donaldandpirates said:


> As the parent of a special needs kid with an IEP, I just wanted to say a big thank you for the time you and other teachers put in to all the paperwork!  I know state and district regulations and endless paperwork can sometimes be insane, but what you do does make a difference for our kids.  So THANK YOU!!!



My son is also a special needs kid (has a 504 plan though because it is primarily medical issues).  I also totally appreciate all that all the teachers are so careful with all the paperwork.  As a teacher, it is insane but as a parent, I am totally grateful!


----------



## mackeysmom

jillbur said:


> I am a bacon lover, too. We tried turkey bacon and it's ok. It's not the real deal, but it makes due. Have you tried turkey bacon?



I haven't gotten up the nerve to try turkey bacon yet.  I'll have to give it a shot one of these days.  

I recently discovered turkey pastrami and found that it makes a good substitute for the real thing.  Sometimes at night when I don't feel like cooking "real food", I heat up a knish and slice it open in half - I then put some turkey pastrami on it and melt some reduced fat swiss cheese on it.  Add a little mustard and I feel like I am eating a real deli treat.   

- Laura


----------



## Mary•Poppins

*Tuesday's QOTD:  Share what you eat for breakfast.  Feel free to share your on the go ideas, quick breakfasts or what you have when you have time to make something better.*

I am not good with breakfast.  This is mostly due to the fact that I don't get up on time (keep hitting the snooze) and when I finally get up, I have just enough time to get my act together and hit the road for work.  However, I have been working on this.  Lately I have been eating a yogurt and piece of fruit in the morning along with my large cup of coffee from Brugger's with cream and sugar.  I have noticed that if I eat in the morning ... and drink all my water during the day, I don't snack at night ... and this is what works against me on my weight loss journey.

And ... today was the first day I just couldn't find time to exercise.  Just a really busy day.  I just finished icing cupcakes for my son's "in school" birthday treat. This bothers me because I am the type of person who says ... "Oh well, you broke the cycle.  Now it is OK if you miss tomorrow ... then the next day ... etc."   I need to wrap my mind around the fact that it is OK to miss a day, but I need to get back on the horse the next day!

Good luck with your day tomorrow Team Donald!


----------



## trinaweena

I thought I would share this video for those of us who look at celebrities and get jealous! I always try to remember this, because its so true! Everything is photoshopped these days!

http://vimeo.com/34813864


----------



## donac

Good Wednesday morning everyone.

I was very busy yesterday.  I must have made at least 10 trips to the office at school yesterday.  I think a couple of the administrators were getting tired of seeing me.  I think they are ready for the inservice today.  I am so sorry that I am going to miss.  I have to do something else at the other high school.  I have heard that some people are going to call in sick so that they don't have to do what we want them to do.  

Welcome to the new BL loser challengers.  We have gotten to be a chatty bunch.

Rememberthemagic  Good luck on the interview.  Is it a really good district?  What county is it in so I can play guessing games. 

trinaweena  good luck with the procedure this morning.  I hope it goes well.  My dh meets with his gastro on Thursday to talk about his next one.  He had polyps last time and this time his internest wants to check out his stomach since he has low iron levels.

Jen enjoy your time with your pet.

MaryPoppins I didn't feel like exercising yesterday too.  I am planning to get some this afternoon when I come home a wake for a friend's husband.

mackeysmom  I have tried turkey bacon twice and I hate it.  It never gets crispy enough.  I NEVER make bacon unless I am camping.  I HATE cooking it.  My ds's love it and will order it everytime we go out for breakfast.  My sister had Easter brunch and they stopped there before my mother's house just so they could have bacon.  

jillbur  I know how hard it is to write an IEP.  I don't have many because of who I teach but I have had my share over the years.

Hello to everyone else that I didn't have time to talk to.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## jenanderson

*Good Morning Team Donald!*

Happy Wednesday to everyone!  I need to start with a couple of messages...

*Trina - *We will all be thinking of you today!  

*Fran...*since you were worried about missing a day and the fact that you broke the cycle...this is your reminder that TODAY you CAN get back on the horse!  I look forward to hearing what you did today to exercise!  

This week I have been using articles on the internet to inspire me for our QOTD.  Last night I read an interesting article about how to be healthier in a minute or less!  Their point was that _it only takes 60 seconds to prolong your life_.  

Some of their ideas included:
  Add cinnamon to your coffee grinds before you brew because it is shown to reduce blood pressure and lower stress.
  Exercise your ears so that when you age you will be able to hear better.  To do this you should listen to music at a moderate level and try to pick out single instruments and listen to just that instrument.  It will help you perceive details in everyday sounds and help your long term hearing.
  Compliment your spouse because it can instantly improve a marriage (and your health) to tell your spouse what you admire and respect about him or her.  An unhappy marriage increases your chances of getting sick and shortens your lifespan by 4 years!

*Wednesday's QOTD:  What is something you can do in 60 seconds today to prolong your life?*


----------



## jenanderson

jenanderson said:


> *Wednesday's QOTD:  What is something you can do in 60 seconds today to prolong your life?*



Today I am going to do the following:

1.  I will park at the far end of the parking lot at school.  It will probably only take me an extra minute to walk in but the extra exercise and fresh air will be good for me.

2.  I am going to stand by the doors to where students come into my part of the school and greet my students this morning.  Wishing them a good morning will be good for them and for me.  (I teach in a middle school and we generally do not stand out and greet the kids each day).

3.  I am going to take time to put on some soothing music during my prep time today.  I feel a bit stressed and taking time to start some music may help me have a bit more of a relaxing prep time.

Can't wait to hear all your ideas today!


----------



## jillbur

donaldandpirates said:


> As the parent of a special needs kid with an IEP, I just wanted to say a big thank you for the time you and other teachers put in to all the paperwork!  I know state and district regulations and endless paperwork can sometimes be insane, but what you do does make a difference for our kids.  So THANK YOU!!!





jenanderson said:


> Jill - Even as a classroom teacher I am frustrated with all the paperwork I have to do.  I am constantly going through data as well and writing reports about how I am adjusting my teaching to meet the specific needs of the students and filling out reports when I monitor all the students....it just goes on and on.  I would love it if I could just teach and enjoy the children being children.





jenanderson said:


> My son is also a special needs kid (has a 504 plan though because it is primarily medical issues).  I also totally appreciate all that all the teachers are so careful with all the paperwork.  As a teacher, it is insane but as a parent, I am totally grateful!




Thanks for the encouragement. I really don't mind the paperwork as far as it being beneficial to the students, however, I mind that it takes away from my time with the students. And thanks for the "THANK YOU." I'm lucky if a parent even shows up for a meeting let alone thanks me! It means a lot and you just started my day off with a smile 




mackeysmom said:


> I haven't gotten up the nerve to try turkey bacon yet.  I'll have to give it a shot one of these days.
> 
> I recently discovered turkey pastrami and found that it makes a good substitute for the real thing.  Sometimes at night when I don't feel like cooking "real food", I heat up a knish and slice it open in half - I then put some turkey pastrami on it and melt some reduced fat swiss cheese on it.  Add a little mustard and I feel like I am eating a real deli treat.
> 
> - Laura



Oooh...that sounds yummy!




trinaweena said:


> I thought I would share this video for those of us who look at celebrities and get jealous! I always try to remember this, because its so true! Everything is photoshopped these days!
> 
> http://vimeo.com/34813864



I'll have to check this out later! Thanks!




jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald!*
> 
> 
> *Wednesday's QOTD:  What is something you can do in 60 seconds today to prolong your life?*




1. Move around the room more while I'm teaching.
2. Track my food on My Fitness Pal
3. Add some healthy spices to dinner tonight
4. Hug my kids
5. Laugh 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Off to work on my IEP and such! Hope everyone has a good day and I'll check back later (when I need a mental break ).


Jill


----------



## pjlla

Morning friends!!  Just popping on quickly to say that I am a work today and probably will NOT have time to check in with you all until much later.  I was going to pop on earlier, but got reading this weeks All Ears Newsletter and lost track of time!  It gave me a nice "Disney" start to the day.  I have just a few minutes left here, so I may try to just catch up on the last 24 hours.

TTYL.....................P


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

buzz5985 said:


> One of my fondest memories of Ireland was your bacon!!!!    So different from ours.  And I wonder why I have to lose??
> 
> 
> I used to have what we call a "Fry" then in an effort to be healthier I used the grill instead of frying pan! Now I'm down to a slice of back bacon and a slice of toast and I think thats the healthiest I can make it My kids love your bacon so much more than ours though
> Janis






my3princes said:


> Public Service Announcement. If you haven't been to the dermatologist lately PLEASE consider it. We found out today that the mole that Colby had removed had atypical cells. Thankfully they removed it with a good margin so he doesn't have to have anything done now, but he will need yearly skin checks for the rest of his life. Colby is 9 and the area where the mole was removed was on the side of his foot where he has never had a sunburn, it was under his ankle. You just never know. The rest of us will be scheduling appointments tomorrow for the near future. A 20 minute visit could just save you life down the road.
> Glad you got this checked in time






Jujubee727 said:


> Hello from your newest Team Donald member!!
> 
> !





Kitchensinkguy said:


> Hi,my name is chris. I'm 41 and this is my 3rd or 4th blc..


welcome to you both


----------



## ougrad86

VirataMama4 said:


> I really enjoy the snow and am totally going to miss it when we move. We're from Oregon, so I've really enjoyed having all 4 seasons living here.
> The positive is that we will see if we're actually able to stand the heat and humidity, since we want to eventually get to Florida when DH retires or sooner if the Navy will let us.



I hear you.  I love the snow, totally miss it from where I grew up in Wisconsin - they are supposed to have a good storm starting tonight.

We were in the AF and moved around some.  Nebraska, Oklahoma, Germany and then Northern VA - DH got out early because he really wanted to stay in this area with the opportunities.  I would like to retire in FL, but this time here in VA taught me I cannot handle the humidity.  I guess we will keep on taking the trip!



my3princes said:


> Public Service Announcement. If you haven't been to the dermatologist lately PLEASE consider it. We found out today that the mole that Colby had removed had atypical cells. Thankfully they removed it with a good margin so he doesn't have to have anything done now, but he will need yearly skin checks for the rest of his life. Colby is 9 and the area where the mole was removed was on the side of his foot where he has never had a sunburn, it was under his ankle. You just never know. The rest of us will be scheduling appointments tomorrow for the near future. A 20 minute visit could just save you life down the road.
> Since we are all starting to care for our bodies, now is the perfect time to start from the skin and work inwards



I need to do that.  Took DS to the dermotologist for two moles on his back that worried me, but he looked him over and said he was fine.  I get a quick look see at my yearly physical, but she is not a dermatolgist.



belledreamer said:


> Small victory today but I still wanted to share it!
> Had to go run errands today so in getting dressed I decided to try on one of  my old shirts, a size Medium t-shirt that I haven't worn in 2 years because it showed all my flab...
> Well...
> IT FIT!  I'M SO HAPPY!!
> All that water and exercise and fruit is paying off!  Still not sure if I've lost anymore weight this week, (I try to just weigh myself on Fridays for the weigh-in so that I don't get as discouraged if I haven't lost anything) but even if I just maintain my weigh this week, I'll be happy cause I can definitely see a difference in myself already.
> Off to go eat some of DM's roast on wheat bread!
> SIDE NOTE:  I'm just curious to know how everyone's doing with flossing for HH this week.  I've been doing it every night since Friday faithfully, (I think I've flossed more this week than the past five years) but I'll admit it, I really hate flossing...



Yeh for the fit!  I love it when I can fit into old things that I haven't been able to wear for awhile!

Flossing is sometimes really good for me, othertimes I tend to let it go.  This week I am keeping up with it, and just got a notice from the dentist for my check up, so I will probably be good with it until then.

********************************************

Couple of others I may get back on.  I read through and see previous comments and realize I missed it the first time and want to say something on it!

Need to fly to take DS to his dentist appt.  We got up early and were there at 7:30!  Door locked.  Check the card - it was actually for 9!!!  Do not know why I got 7:30 in my head!  So came home (luckily only 5 min away) and got to relax with the DIS.  But he will be tired tonight, he got about an hour earlier than normal.

Carol


----------



## pjlla

DEB....Are you serious??  Holy Moley!!  You have had ENOUGH of this kind of stuff!  Glad you were able to catch is so early.  Thanks for the PSA.... great reminder to everyone to stay on top of stuff like that.... especially important for us fair-haired blue-eyed ones!.........P


----------



## jenanderson

I know we did quotes the other day but I just got my daily quote sent to me from Runner's World and thought it should be shared....


"If we write our dreams and goals down, we dramatically increase our odds of realization. If we share them with others, they become potent and alive."

~Kristin Armstrong, Full Cup, Mile Markers blog, Runner's World.com 

Make your dreams and goals become alive today!


----------



## pjlla

Jujubee727 said:


> Hello from your newest Team Donald member!!
> 
> I posted my intro in the Main BL thread but here it is again!
> 
> Here's a little about me:
> 
> I am a 27 year old SAHM to 2 little monkeys. DD - 3 and DS - 1 1/2. My weight problem started AFTER my DD was born. I had 2 very difficult pregnancies. I had hyperemesis gravidarum with both. For those of who don't know what that is...it is severe nausea and vomiting during pregnancy. Unlike most women, the sickness doesn't end with the first trimester. I start vomiting at about 6 weeks along and go all the way until the baby is born. NOT FUN! With my daughter I was hospitalized 11 times! With my son they knew I couldn't be in the hospital that much with a little one at home so they inserted a PIC line and I was hooked up to IV fluids at home.
> 
> Well I lost 20 lbs when I was pregnant with my daughter. When I gave birth to her I felt great! I was 20 lbs under my pre-pregnancy weight. However, that changed really fast. Within a year of giving birth I had gained almost 80 lbs! My whole body chemistry changed and my body didn't know how to handle food anymore, since I didn't keep much down during my pregnancy. I NEVER had a weight problem until then. So it's been about 2.5 years and this person that I see in the mirror every day IS NOT ME!! She needs TO GO!!! Well I am done having kids (can't handle anymore pregnancies like that) so it is time to find my real body again! AND 8 years and 2 beautiful kids later my fiance and I are finally getting married!!!  The date is set for 10-11-12! We are getting married on Cocoa Beach and having a DISNEYMOON!!! (our children will be honeymooning with us too. lol) So the wedding and Disneymoon are my focus and motivation for this!!!
> 
> I am looking forward to getting to know you all during this battle/journey! I have read all 9 pages on this thread and will do the same when I am assigned a team!!! Good Luck to you all!!!!
> 
> Oh, My diet started January 1st and as of the 7th, I have lost a little over 3 pounds! My goal is to lose about 70-75 lbs. So I hope to keep this going past this challenge to get there!!!




Nice to meet you!  Glad to have you along for the ride!!



Ruthie5671 said:


> Congratulations to everyone for their fabulous week one weight losses!!  Now that the new scale has arrived and I'm turning in my numbers, I hope to make the list soon.
> 
> Oh, the last 24 hours have been hellish (can I use that word on DISboards?)!  DH got called into work last night for the 4-12 shift.  No big deal, but we only have one vehicle, so he goes to work and I have to find a ride home.  I call him at work periodically and last night I was keeping him updated with the football score (really LSU??).  So when I called him at about 11:30, he was upset and aggravated.  He locked the keys in the van.   The police wouldn't come out and open the lock and to call a tow truck would have been $75!!!!!  I ended up having to call a taxi and have them take me out to his work site and bring him my keys.  It was 2:00 AM before we got home and in bed.  The alarm went off this morning at 6:30 AM.  UGH!!  Then to keep up with the trend of ickiness, I had a day of "death by meeting" at work.   It lasted almost four hours and by the time it was done, I was starving.  Here came my bad choice for the day - the chinese buffet.  Bad idea.  Because about two hours later, I was spending some quality time in the bathroom.    Now I'm sitting on the couch nursing a glass of diet ginger ale.
> 
> On the positive side, I'm watching Biggest Loser!  And my younger brother who is deployed to Afghanistan has just landed home to his wife and kids for two weeks of R&R.  So it's not been an entirely horrible day.
> 
> Tuesday's QOTD: Share what you eat for breakfast. Feel free to share your on the go ideas, quick breakfasts or what you have when you have time to make something better.  I take breakfast to work with me, so I do what I can on the go.  I usually put dry cereal in a baggie or grab a granola bar.  But I've got a lot of coupons for protien bars, so I may pick up a few this week at the store.  Does anyone eat them?  Are they healthy or just designed to be healthy, but actually not??



Sorry about the craziness, but glad you were able to post some positive news!

Be back to reply more over the course of the day, as time allows..........P


----------



## pjlla

jillbur said:


> Isn't it funny how life gets in the way of things? We had so many plans when we bought our house 9 years ago. About 4 have gotten done lol. Although, the next two weeks DH is off of school, so he is finally putting up the crown molding I've been waiting 5 years for
> 
> I am so nervous about DS getting braces. He's only 8 and he doesn't want to give up his love of Starbursts, but I told him he had to. He is getting "phase 1" and I'm hoping he never needs "phase 2." By that time DS5 will be old enough and probably will be in "phase 1." These kids will be lucky if we can afford to help them with college at all after braces lol.
> 
> 
> We were lucky enough to find another orthodontic office for DS.  We KNEW that the place that we took DD was pricey..... high rent district and all.. but they did an excellent job.  We are hoping and praying that this guy does just as nice a job for DS.... and they are more conveniently located, which is another plus.  After this we will be free of orthodontics forever!!  We paid DD's off in one lump sum to get a small discount, but then discovered that the insurance only paid us back their portion in monthly increments over two years!!  So we opted to pay a big deposit and then monthly payments to this new ortho so that we get paid back by insurance at the same rate.  Not so much crazy out of pocket for us.
> 
> 
> I actually floss daily anyhow, but have you tried those flossers/picks? They are so much easier than just using floss. I love them even though it probably costs more than just using floss. I've seen them at the dollar store. Just make sure you get the ones with wax. They're much easier to use and you don't have to have your fingers in your mouth.
> 
> 
> I second that suggestion!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Well, I really felt like I needed a workout break today, but my competitive edge told me I had to get my point for HH, so I did the eliptical for 22 minutes. I didn't go all out, but needed those 20 minutes!
> 
> After, I made dinner (waffles and turkey bacon since DH has clinicals tonight for school and wasn't here~he hates breakfast for dinner). Then DSs and I watched the lastest Spy Kids movie. It was so nice to sit, relax, and laugh with my boys. It was a really cute movie, but seeing Jessica Alba in a leather suit made me a tad mad! Her waist is smaller than one of my thighs, I swear! I guess I shouldn't compare myself to others, but really? If I put on a leather suit, I'd look like Shamu
> 
> Now I'm relaxing and watching the BL. I enjoy the show, but wish it wasn't 2 hours. They repeat themselves too much. I'm sure they could shorten it. I guess I better just DVR it & fast forward the commercials. It'll probably only be an hour then
> 
> I have got to focus tomorrow at work. I have an IEP due in a week and I haven't even started it. I guess I better start since this is the first year I've had this student and don't really know where to start. I am about done with special education. There's so much paperwork and monitoring that I don't feel like I am teaching as effectively as I could and should be. But, until I find a wonderful job with those cute little ones (kindergarten or 1st grade), I guess I'll just keep writing my IEPs, behavior plans, and progress reports.
> 
> Well, now that my post turned into a vent  I'm off to, well, do nothing
> 
> Jill


 
Good luck with the IEP!!  I always DVR BL..... too many repeats and commercials!!



Kitchensinkguy said:


> Hi,my name is chris. I'm 41 and this is my 3rd or 4th blc. My goal is to finally get under 200lb.s About a year and a 1/2 ago I did P90x and got to 203 (11% body fat) and was happy with my success. Since then my weight has crept back up to 237lb.s I'm happily married to my3princes and have 3 fine young boys. I hope to reach my goal before our trip to Hawaii.




Hey!  I know you!!  How are you, Chris??  So glad to see you here with us!  How's the thumb doing?  

**********

No more time this morning.  Hopefully I can pop over during lunch!.......P


----------



## jenanderson

mackeysmom said:


> Sometimes at night when I don't feel like cooking "real food", I heat up a knish and slice it open in half - I then put some turkey pastrami on it and melt some reduced fat swiss cheese on it.  Add a little mustard and I feel like I am eating a real deli treat.



I will have to share this idea with my DH...it sounds like something he would love.



			
				MaryPoppins;43697022 said:
			
		

> *[And ... today was the first day I just couldn't find time to exercise.  Just a really busy day.  I just finished icing cupcakes for my son's "in school" birthday treat. This bothers me because I am the type of person who says ... "Oh well, you broke the cycle.  Now it is OK if you miss tomorrow ... then the next day ... etc."   I need to wrap my mind around the fact that it is OK to miss a day, but I need to get back on the horse the next day!*


*

Sounds like you are doing a good job working on getting that breakfast in.  I am also a hit the snooze sort of person so I feel for you there.

Just so you know...you did not break the cycle, you simply missed a day and I know you will get back at it today!  



donac said:



			I was very busy yesterday.  I must have made at least 10 trips to the office at school yesterday.  I think a couple of the administrators were getting tired of seeing me.  I think they are ready for the inservice today.  I am so sorry that I am going to miss.  I have to do something else at the other high school.  I have heard that some people are going to call in sick so that they don't have to do what we want them to do.
		
Click to expand...


Dona - Sounds like there is a lot going on at your school lately.  I hope that it is not too stressful.  I always feel bad when teachers don't come to an inservice simply to avoid hearing what they don't want hear.  Even if I don't agree with changes, I believe that I have to attend and at least hear things out.  I hope you have a good day at the other school. 



jillbur said:



			1. Move around the room more while I'm teaching.
2. Track my food on My Fitness Pal
3. Add some healthy spices to dinner tonight
4. Hug my kids
5. Laugh
		
Click to expand...


I LOVE #4....I am going to be sure to give my DS and DD extra big hugs tonight.  Especially DD...she is almost 16 and not really into being loved up at this point in her life!  



pjlla said:



			I was going to pop on earlier, but got reading this weeks All Ears Newsletter and lost track of time!  It gave me a nice "Disney" start to the day.  I have just a few minutes left here, so I may try to just catch up on the last 24 hours.
		
Click to expand...


I ended my night by reading the newsletter.  It gave me a good "Disney" feeling before going to bed.  This morning I am listening to Disney music to start my day out right after I read your post!  



ougrad86 said:



			I would like to retire in FL, but this time here in VA taught me I cannot handle the humidity.  I guess we will keep on taking the trip!
		
Click to expand...


Call me crazy but I make sure when we go to FL, we go in August!  I LOVE the humidity!    My favorite days are when it is absolutely "drippy" outside.  I love to be in the parks and feel the heat.*


----------



## VirataMama4

QOTD- 
1. I'm going to park farther away from the door while grocery shopping.  
2. I'm going to make DH a special meal that only he will eat, and freeze it so he can have it while he's working nights starting next week!
3. I'm going to buy those awful frozen totinos pizza for DD for dinner tonight...  She's 13 and thinks "I never do anything nice for her." I might also take #4 from jillbur and give her a big ole hug too!  She'll "love" that!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

jenanderson said:


> jenanderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> *luvpoohandcompany - *Your homemade granola sounds so yummy! You should share how you make it! So sweet that you get treats from your mom and I like that you plan for it so you can enjoy it.
> My Granola is easy and you can slot in your own favorites200g rolled oats
> 100-150g mixed nuts (I use almonds and cashews but any nuts you like are good)
> 50g mixed seeds (sunflower, poppy, pumkin,sesame)
> 50g dessicated coconut
> 1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
> 150g dried fruit (I use cranberries and blueberries)
> 5 tablespoons maple syrup
> 5 tablespoons olive oil
> 
> Pre-heat oven to 180 c
> Mix all the dry ingredients excluding the dried fruit and spread on a baking tray. drizzle with the syrup and oil and stir again. Place the tray in the oven for 25-30 minutes. Take out every 5 minutes or so and stir the granola and smooth it back out again. When the granola is nice and golden remove it from the oven and mix in the fruit and then let it cool down. Store in an airtight container when cool. Its lovely with milk or yoghurt and will keep for about 2 weeks. So yummy it probably wont last that long lol
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenanderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Good Morning Team Donald!*
> 
> 
> *Wednesday's QOTD:  What is something you can do in 60 seconds today to prolong your life?*
> 
> 1.I will remember to breathe DEEPLY when things are driving me nuts which lets face it happens often
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

Rose&Mike said:


> I go through fazes with breakfast where I will eat the same thing for a really long time and then I will be done with it. Currently I am having plain fat free kefir smoothies. This morning I put fresh pineapple and frozen raspberries (no sugar) in and blended it up. Sometimes I'll add bananas. Sometimes nuts. I really love kefir. I do get hungry if I don't have any fat at breakfast, so if I don't add nuts, I think I will have a tablespoon of peanut butter.



Rose, what exactly is kefir?  I am absolutely intrigued with new foods that are GF friendly!



pjlla said:


> Best of luck on the job interview!!


 Thanks!!  And yes, I have made the protein pancakes with rolled oats and they work just as well. I have yet to use steel cut but I have a feeling they may be too gritty since you are really not cooking them for that long?



my3princes said:


> Public Service Announcement. If you haven't been to the dermatologist lately PLEASE consider it. We found out today that the mole that Colby had removed had atypical cells. Thankfully they removed it with a good margin so he doesn't have to have anything done now, but he will need yearly skin checks for the rest of his life. Colby is 9 and the area where the mole was removed was on the side of his foot where he has never had a sunburn, it was under his ankle. You just never know. The rest of us will be scheduling appointments tomorrow for the near future. A 20 minute visit could just save you life down the road.
> 
> Since we are all starting to care for our bodies, now is the perfect time to start from the skin and work inwards


Oh Deb!  So glad they caught it early!  My dad goes in tomorrow for a removal on his nose and back...they think it is a pre-cancerous mole but you never know!!
I usually get a body scan in the spring since my skin is so fair...



cjdj4 said:


> Yes, I measure my half and half. It's funny that you mentioned the calories taking up calories I could get elsewhere. I used to drink my coffee with Coffeemate Fat Free and Sugar.   I weaned myself off the sugar. And we moved to half and half because it is so much cheaper than Coffeemate. Plus, it's the real thing. Anyway, I have made lifetime with WW 2 times (HA!) and have not given it up. I guess I just can't get to the place where black coffee sounds good.  There's hope I guess since I used to think I could never drink coffee w/o sugar.



Black coffee makes me gag....ewww!  I really should get off the coffee altogether and switch to green tea, but there is something about the taste of coffee with skim milk in the morning.  I went off sugar (actually splenda) cold turkey last spring...tough but I thank myself now   Hang in there!



belledreamer said:


> Small victory today but I still wanted to share it!
> 
> Had to go run errands today so in getting dressed I decided to try on one of  my old shirts, a size Medium t-shirt that I haven't worn in 2 years because it showed all my flab...
> 
> Well...
> 
> IT FIT!  I'M SO HAPPY!!
> 
> All that water and exercise and fruit is paying off!  Still not sure if I've lost anymore weight this week, (I try to just weigh myself on Fridays for the weigh-in so that I don't get as discouraged if I haven't lost anything) but even if I just maintain my weigh this week, I'll be happy cause I can definitely see a difference in myself already.
> 
> Off to go eat some of DM's roast on wheat bread!
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> SIDE NOTE:  I'm just curious to know how everyone's doing with flossing for HH this week.  I've been doing it every night since Friday faithfully, (I think I've flossed more this week than the past five years) but I'll admit it, I really hate flossing...







Jujubee727 said:


> Hello from your newest Team Donald member!!


Welcome!!!  So nice to have another team member on our journey!



Ruthie5671 said:


> Congratulations to everyone for their fabulous week one weight losses!!  Now that the new scale has arrived and I'm turning in my numbers, I hope to make the list soon.
> 
> Oh, the last 24 hours have been hellish (can I use that word on DISboards?)!  DH got called into work last night for the 4-12 shift.  No big deal, but we only have one vehicle, so he goes to work and I have to find a ride home.  I call him at work periodically and last night I was keeping him updated with the football score (really LSU??).  So when I called him at about 11:30, he was upset and aggravated.  He locked the keys in the van.   The police wouldn't come out and open the lock and to call a tow truck would have been $75!!!!!  I ended up having to call a taxi and have them take me out to his work site and bring him my keys.  It was 2:00 AM before we got home and in bed.  The alarm went off this morning at 6:30 AM.  UGH!!  Then to keep up with the trend of ickiness, I had a day of "death by meeting" at work.   It lasted almost four hours and by the time it was done, I was starving.  Here came my bad choice for the day - the chinese buffet.  Bad idea.  Because about two hours later, I was spending some quality time in the bathroom.    Now I'm sitting on the couch nursing a glass of diet ginger ale.


Ruthie, hang in there!!!



Kitchensinkguy said:


> Hi,my name is chris. I'm 41 and this is my 3rd or 4th blc. My goal is to finally get under 200lb.s About a year and a 1/2 ago I did P90x and got to 203 (11% body fat) and was happy with my success. Since then my weight has crept back up to 237lb.s I'm happily married to my3princes and have 3 fine young boys. I hope to reach my goal before our trip to Hawaii.


welcome Chris!!!



jenanderson said:


> *Karen - *Thanks for the thoughts and prayers. Hagrid is home with us for tonight. Thanks for the great pancake recipe...I might have to try them.
> 
> Good job getting your spin class done! I am amazed that you burn that many calories. I know that my gym class has a spin class and I might have to check it out!
> 
> Good luck at your job interview!!!



Thanks Jen!  My first 2 spin classes gave me "spin butt"...a bit on discomfort the next day...but now I absolutely love it for the calories burned and the awesome music!  Also, I can go at my own pace and resistance!  Just a word of advice, if you have not spun before, tell the instructor and they can help you set up the bike....I had everything in the wrong places until I had a really good instructor notice!  It made all the difference for me!

Interview is tomorrow!!!!



donac said:


> Rememberthemagic  Good luck on the interview.  Is it a really good district?  What county is it in so I can play guessing games.


Holy busy day Dona!  I hope everything works out for the inservice!  I live in Morris County, currently work in Union County, and the interview is in Bergen County....at an independent school....any guesses?  Oh, and I am a college counselor 



jenanderson said:


> *Wednesday's QOTD:  What is something you can do in 60 seconds today to prolong your life?*



1. Call my sister for no reason than to check up on her...she is 5 months pregnant and I miss her 
2. Going to do a dry run tonight to my job interview so I am not stressed tomorrow morning.
3. I'm going put water in the water bottle instead of looking at the empty bottle on my desk...
4. I'm going to actually take a lunch without doing work which will allow me to chat with colleagues

****************************

Happy Hump Day!

I fell off the exercise wagon yesterday...but I get back on it today!  I'm so worried about this job interview and really needed new brown shoes or boots for my suit....shoe shopping was a nightmare!  Everything is too casual or has too high of a heel to be appropriate...or just too darn expensive!  I finally found a pair of boots...a good choice since it is supposed to really rain here tomorrow!  I tried on the suit with jewelry last night and it looks good!  Still not sold on the bag I'm bringing but I need something to fit my notebook into...oh well.

Eating went well yesterday and I had some very yummy Pho (Vietnamese soup) for dinner last night.  Since I am beginning WW this weekend, Brian suggested I just eat and eat....no way...if I want to hit goal by my 40th birthday I need to make everyday count!  Now if I could only stop eating ice cream and drink more water....lol 

Back to work...preparing for tomorrows interview and an evening program that I have to present tomorrow night at my current school! Busy, busy, busy!

Make great choices today Donalds!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Good Morning Donalds!

Someone commented about time in the mornings and the dreaded snooze button. About six months ago I moved the alarm across the room and it has made a huge difference. I don't like getting up to turn it off, but I don't hit the snooze anymore. It has made my mornings a little more pleasant.

*Trina*--I hope your procedure went well.

I also wanted to comment on exercise. One really hard thing for me to learn through all this is that my body NEEDS me to take rest days. I was one of those--if I skip a day, I am a failure kind of girl. Taking a rest day is different than skipping just cause you don't want to do it. A rest day is needed for your body to heal muscles/tendons/ligaments that you are working. I think it is also good to be able to say to yourself--I scheduled exercise today and I am really over scheduled, so this is the day I am going to exercise instead, or even I am just going to let this one go and jump back in on this day. It's that whole if you break a plate you don't throw out all the dishes thing. This was an EXTREMELY hard thing for me to learn, both with exercise and food. We don't have to be perfect, we just have to do the best we can and we have to be honest with ourselves.

*****
I had physical therapy today. I am sooooooo tired of physical therapy, but I did this to myself by not taking rest days and not dealing with the issues when they first came up. I have been going since October 26th. I was hoping to be done this week, but she is encouraging me to come a few more times. The worst part....our deductible started over and my hsa is low right now, so it is going to be out of pocket for a little while. But a healthy foot is worth it. It's just painful to pay for it! So she asked me how the running is going and told me some of the soreness I am having is probably from increased activity. So that made me feel better cause my foot has been a little tight which was starting to stress me out and make me a little cranky! I don't want to be injured anymore!

My physical therapist was with a new patient so someone else was watching me do my exercises and she said my pt had me doing some heavy duty strength exercise on my ankle so that made me feel good--cause they are hard!!!! Then she asked me what I did to my foot.....I hate this question. I really didn't do that much to my foot, I just ran all summer on it injured. Bad, bad choice on my part. 

So hopefully only a few more visits to the p-t.  

Have a great Wednesday. I'm off today, so I will check back in.


----------



## belledreamer

jenanderson said:


> *Wednesday's QOTD:  What is something you can do in 60 seconds today to prolong your life?*



Spend some time to pet and play with my cat.  Even though she'll probably wish I had just let her sleep.


----------



## Rose&Mike

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Rose, what exactly is kefir?  I am absolutely intrigued with new foods that are GF friendly!


It's fermented milk, kind of like liquid yogurt except different. It's full of probiotics. The plain is not the most exciting taste, but I add fruit and sometimes ice to it and blend it up and it's yummy. I still have a lot of issues where I need the probiotic supplements--I'm sure no one wants the details. Anyhow, I was burned out on plain yogurt and the ones that were sweetened were too sweet for me. And I needed more probiotics in my diet, so I decided to give it a try. I would still read the label, cause you can never be too careful, but the flavored ones should be g-f too. Oh, and it does come in fat free and low fat varieties. I stick with fat free.

Good luck with the interview!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

Rose&Mike said:


> It's fermented milk, kind of like liquid yogurt except different. It's full of probiotics. The plain is not the most exciting taste, but I add fruit and sometimes ice to it and blend it up and it's yummy. I still have a lot of issues where I need the probiotic supplements--I'm sure no one wants the details. Anyhow, I was burned out on plain yogurt and the ones that were sweetened were too sweet for me. And I needed more probiotics in my diet, so I decided to give it a try. I would still read the label, cause you can never be too careful, but the flavored ones should be g-f too. Oh, and it does come in fat free and low fat varieties. I stick with fat free.
> 
> Good luck with the interview!



Thanks Rose!  I'm putting kefir on my shopping list for next week...sounds yummy and a great alternative to my usuals!

Thanks for the interview luck as well!!  Lots of fingers crossed that the school and I are a good match


----------



## JacksLilWench

jenanderson said:


> *Wednesday's QOTD:  What is something you can do in 60 seconds today to prolong your life?*



I can breathe deeply/meditate during the commercials on my shows tonight...and yes, I call them my shows, lol.  I can't even remember what's on tonight, I've been in such a crazy spot this week!  Hopefully soon it will calm down.  Or at least I can get plenty of time to work out, which I'm sure I will.  So that is what I will do!  I might have to try the cinnamon trick though, that sounds tasty!


----------



## VirataMama4

So excited!  I just made myself a pizza similar to the one they showed on BL last night and it was only 205 calories!   I was worried about the whole wheat tortilla, because I'm not a whole wheat fan.  I've been trying to replace little things from "regular" to whole wheat and so far its been good.  Here's the calorie break down:
1 low carb whole wheat tortilla- 50 cal
1/4 c part skim Mozzarella- 80 cal
5 slices of pepperoni- 50 cal
1/4 pouch of Boboli pizza sauce- 25 cal
= 205

I'm going to try having one of these with a salad instead of the normal pizza on Friday family pizza night.  I'm hoping that with eating one of these I'll be able to hold off the craving to eat and eat and eat.  I'll be happy if I can eat 1 of these and 1 small slice of regular pizza...


----------



## Scraggy

Went to the doctor yesterday. One step closer to my surgery.
The doctor said I was 5-1/2 pounds lighter than I was the week before Christmas. 

I'm still trying. I'm not hungry at all most of the time which is weird for me.
Can't wait to weigh in on Friday!!!


----------



## ougrad86

pjlla said:


> Prayers that those shots give you the relief you need and you can be starting C25K soon!   And honestly, I typed all that stuff about strong legs BEFORE I noticed your comment about your knees.  Hope you don't take it the wrong way.



Not at all.  The shots help, but not sure I can actually run, and if I kept it up it would probably not be good at all.  Too much high impact.  But they let me walk and do other things without pain for awhile.

My legs will be strong!  When the time comes, the ortho says I will need knee replacement surgery, maybe by the time I am 60.  So strong legs will hasten the recovery time, and once both knees are replaced - look out world!



4HOLIDAYS said:


> I can not seem to get organized since the holidays.  I am having a terrible time getting back into the weekly routine of shopping, cleaning...te same with meal plan, daily chores, exercise...  I feel like I just can't get my focus.  I'm all over the place this past week or so.  I somehow need to REBOOT!



I am seem disorganized too, and not sure why.  Not as easy get back into the groove.



jenanderson said:


> Wednesday's QOTD:  What is something you can do in 60 seconds today to prolong your life?[/B]



I'm going to copy a couple I read!  Hug your kids and laugh.  Also choose the apple instead of the cookie, which ties in to our journey.  Relax when the world gets too crazy, someone mentioned meditating.  Just closing your eyes and letting the stress drain out.



pjlla said:


> Good luck with the IEP!!  I always DVR BL..... too many repeats and commercials!!



Don't watch BL, but the ones I do DVR - my gosh, they go so fast without commercials!

You also mentioned about paying for the braces.  I guess I was lucky, I paid the ortho up front and they gave me the same discount, but I only had to pay my portion.  They are billing and getting paid by the insurance company.  I see it going to them in monthly payments as well...and watching it creep closer to our lifetime limit!
******************************************
Dentist was supposed to be 15 min, was an hour.  They were prepping him for the next phase.  He now needs to wear a face mask when at home.  They said 16 hours a day...OK, he is at school from 8:30 to 6:30!  No way we can meet that, but she understood.  Extra time on the weekends.  I am just glad that he does not need to wear it to school.  But he needs to sleep on his back, and he is a side-sleeper...

We got out of there, realized he forgot his running stuff at home, went back to get that before I could drop him off at school.  Forgot to give him the advil they recommended, hope he is not too miserable.

Finally got to work way late, hit the ground running.  Decided to take lunch to DIS despite the fact that I will need to take sick time...I need the break...to relax!

Carol


----------



## jenanderson

VirataMama4 said:


> QOTD-
> 3. I'm going to buy those awful frozen totinos pizza for DD for dinner tonight...  She's 13 and thinks "I never do anything nice for her." I might also take #4 from jillbur and give her a big ole hug too!  She'll "love" that!



 I swear teen girls have such personality!  



luvpoohandcompany said:


> My Granola is easy and you can slot in your own favorites200g rolled oats
> 100-150g mixed nuts (I use almonds and cashews but any nuts you like are good)
> 50g mixed seeds (sunflower, poppy, pumkin,sesame)
> 50g dessicated coconut
> 1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
> 150g dried fruit (I use cranberries and blueberries)
> 5 tablespoons maple syrup
> 5 tablespoons olive oil
> 
> Pre-heat oven to 180 c
> Mix all the dry ingredients excluding the dried fruit and spread on a baking tray. drizzle with the syrup and oil and stir again. Place the tray in the oven for 25-30 minutes. Take out every 5 minutes or so and stir the granola and smooth it back out again. When the granola is nice and golden remove it from the oven and mix in the fruit and then let it cool down. Store in an airtight container when cool. Its lovely with milk or yoghurt and will keep for about 2 weeks. So yummy it probably wont last that long lol[/COLOR]



Thanks for sharing the recipe.  I copied it and am putting into my files so I can try it soon!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Thanks Jen!  My first 2 spin classes gave me "spin butt"...a bit on discomfort the next day...but now I absolutely love it for the calories burned and the awesome music!  Also, I can go at my own pace and resistance!  Just a word of advice, if you have not spun before, tell the instructor and they can help you set up the bike....I had everything in the wrong places until I had a really good instructor notice!  It made all the difference for me!
> 
> *That is why I haven't tried the class...it just looks so complicated and I always hate asking for help.*
> 
> 1. Call my sister for no reason than to check up on her...she is 5 months pregnant and I miss her
> 2. Going to do a dry run tonight to my job interview so I am not stressed tomorrow morning.
> 3. I'm going put water in the water bottle instead of looking at the empty bottle on my desk...
> 4. I'm going to actually take a lunch without doing work which will allow me to chat with colleagues



I love your whole list!    I am going to borrow parts of it.  Right now I have an hour without kids so as soon as I am done here...I am going to go get my water!  



Rose&Mike said:


> I also wanted to comment on exercise. One really hard thing for me to learn through all this is that my body NEEDS me to take rest days. I was one of those--if I skip a day, I am a failure kind of girl. Taking a rest day is different than skipping just cause you don't want to do it. A rest day is needed for your body to heal muscles/tendons/ligaments that you are working. I think it is also good to be able to say to yourself--I scheduled exercise today and I am really over scheduled, so this is the day I am going to exercise instead, or even I am just going to let this one go and jump back in on this day. It's that whole if you break a plate you don't throw out all the dishes thing. This was an EXTREMELY hard thing for me to learn, both with exercise and food. We don't have to be perfect, we just have to do the best we can and we have to be honest with ourselves.



Rose - This is really important information to share with everyone who is new to all the exercising.  I know that the reason why I was so hurt and could barely do my marathon was because I was not taking days of rest AND I was not do strength training (which to me seems like not a real workout sometimes).  We do have to follow the plan to include rest days and not seem them as a day off plan.



belledreamer said:


> Spend some time to pet and play with my cat.  Even though she'll probably wish I had just let her sleep.



Have fun with your kitty!  



JacksLilWench said:


> I can breathe deeply/meditate during the commercials on my shows tonight...and yes, I call them my shows, lol.  I can't even remember what's on tonight, I've been in such a crazy spot this week!  Hopefully soon it will calm down.  Or at least I can get plenty of time to work out, which I'm sure I will.  So that is what I will do!  I might have to try the cinnamon trick though, that sounds tasty!



Enjoy the mediating and I hope it will bring you some peace from the crazy week. 



VirataMama4 said:


> So excited!  I just made myself a pizza similar to the one they showed on BL last night and it was only 205 calories!   I was worried about the whole wheat tortilla, because I'm not a whole wheat fan.  I've been trying to replace little things from "regular" to whole wheat and so far its been good.  Here's the calorie break down:
> 1 low carb whole wheat tortilla- 50 cal
> 1/4 c part skim Mozzarella- 80 cal
> 5 slices of pepperoni- 50 cal
> 1/4 pouch of Boboli pizza sauce- 25 cal
> = 205
> 
> I'm going to try having one of these with a salad instead of the normal pizza on Friday family pizza night.  I'm hoping that with eating one of these I'll be able to hold off the craving to eat and eat and eat.  I'll be happy if I can eat 1 of these and 1 small slice of regular pizza...



Thanks for sharing the recipe!  I have so many new ideas and love it!



Scraggy said:


> Went to the doctor yesterday. One step closer to my surgery.
> The doctor said I was 5-1/2 pounds lighter than I was the week before Christmas.
> 
> I'm still trying. I'm not hungry at all most of the time which is weird for me.
> Can't wait to weigh in on Friday!!!



Great job!  I bet you feel so good knowing that you are getting closer to where you need to be!  Keep up the hard work!


----------



## MoonFaerie

Classes started today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 It seems like it'll be a good semester, but I still have to see how my T/R classes are. I have a non-scale victory.  As I found out by almost falling on my face while running up the stairs, my pants are too big.  They were fresh out of the dryer this morning, and they are falling off. 



> *Wednesday's QOTD: What is something you can do in 60 seconds today to prolong your life?*



I'm taking those *insert profanity of your choosing* stairs. I'll have to grab a picture tomorrow. I loathe The Hill. It's a heck of a lot of steep stairs, esp when you're in a big hurry.  However (another non-scale victory), this semester, I was the one rushing past everyone, instead of being the slow one.  I was still about 2 mins late for class though.  The professor didn't say anything, just handed me the syllabus. Maybe because it's just the first day, and maybe because I clearly had busted my butt to get there on time.


----------



## trinaweena

I'm home! All your guys good thoughts must have worked for me, cause compared to last time this was a breeze!

I did not sleep at all last night, cause I was afraid to take my sleeping pill in case i still had to go, but when I don't take my sleeping pill, the fibro acts up so I was in pain, hungry, and miserable last night.  I did the best I could and we got to the hospital at 9:30 this morning. The nurses were all really nice and could see I was nervous and assured me it would be fine.  I had two nurses doing the iv, one doing the iv and the other talking to me and it was over in a minute and of course not that bad, but it doesn't really matter, i know i will be just as nervous next time.  And even though they say it doesnt hurt after the first pinch, it always feel very uncomfortable to me.

My nurse for the procedure was actually an old family friend who i didnt know but she knew me kind of thing, which was just nice as she was very understanding.  My doctor is awesome and understood that i was nervous and held my hand while they put me under.  I woke up feeling very refreshed! It was better than ambien that's for sure! No naseua or anything it was actually quite pleasant.

So for all my worrying and anxiety it was actually a breeze, which i'm glad cause i know this wont be my last one and it was better than last time.  I know i will still have anxiety but it made me feel a lot better

The results looked really good.  My doctor didn't even see any evidence of the Chron's which was very surprising to me, but he said was really common. Maybe it's the healthy eating thats been helping with that??  The only problem with everything looking great is that we still don't know what's wrong with me! They did some biopsies and those results will be in on monday so we will discuss that then. my doctor promised that we would get to the bottom of it no matter what.  he still wants me to stay away from dairy though, so i could still be latose intolerant.  they also are doing the celiac test so it will be interesting to see the resilts of that.

so all in all, good news and bad news. good news it went well, bad news we still dont know whats wrong.  again, THANK YOU EVERYONE for your thoughts, words, and advice, it was so nice of all if you and i appreciated it more than i can say

some more good news, i got the all clear from the PT to start running again, no more than a mile every other day.  I think this is actually a good restriction to have, but mostly i feel like im starting from scratch so starting slow will be good.  we will see how i feel! i'm hoping to start running again on friday

for now, its time for a nap, and waiting for my boyfriend to show up, cause he promised to hang out and watch tv with me today


----------



## frndshpcptn

Scraggy said:


> Went to the doctor yesterday. One step closer to my surgery.
> The doctor said I was 5-1/2 pounds lighter than I was the week before Christmas.
> 
> I'm still trying. I'm not hungry at all most of the time which is weird for me.
> Can't wait to weigh in on Friday!!!



Great job!


----------



## donaldandpirates

Scraggy said:


> Went to the doctor yesterday. One step closer to my surgery.
> The doctor said I was 5-1/2 pounds lighter than I was the week before Christmas.
> 
> I'm still trying. I'm not hungry at all most of the time which is weird for me.
> Can't wait to weigh in on Friday!!!



That is great news!  



MoonFaerie said:


> I have a non-scale victory.  As I found out by almost falling on my face while running up the stairs, my pants are too big.  They were fresh out of the dryer this morning, and they are falling off.



Awesome!!!    My DH claims the dryer keeps "shrinking" his pants. 



trinaweena said:


> I'm home! All your guys good thoughts must have worked for me, cause compared to last time this was a breeze!
> 
> ...........................................................................................
> so all in all, good news and bad news. good news it went well, bad news we still dont know whats wrong.  again, THANK YOU EVERYONE for your thoughts, words, and advice, it was so nice of all if you and i appreciated it more than i can say
> 
> some more good news, i got the all clear from the PT to start running again, no more than a mile every other day.



I'm VERY happy to hear that everything went well.  Hopefully, they can figure out what's wrong soon.

It was nice to come on the Dis boards and read everyone's good news today!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Trina- Im so glad that everything went well and even better than you expected.  I hope they can find some kind of diagnosis that will help you to know how to fix your issues.  Im sure it is so frustrating not getting the answers.

I tried multiple times to reply today but never had enough time to finish.  Now I only have a few minutes before my evening mommy duties need to get started so I wanted to at least come on and say hello.

TOM arrived today.  So I am feeling tired and hormonal.  I know this too shall pass but this month I am not letting it detour me off of my plan.  I had some crazy cravings this afternoon for a greasy burger but I was able to talk myself off of the ledge.  Instead I got a rotisserrie chicken and heres what I made.

1 piece of toast topped with an once or so of chicken.  4 thin slices of tomatoe and 1 slice of american cheese.  I broiled it to melt the cheese.  It was very good.  = 150 calories.  I wasnt sure what to eat with it.  I am not in the mood for salad or veggies.  I decided upon a serving of tater tots baked in the oven. 

Ok well I hope to hop on later and catch up better.


----------



## buzz5985

Jujubee727 said:


> Hello from your newest Team Donald member!!
> 
> I posted my intro in the Main BL thread but here it is again!
> 
> Here's a little about me:
> 
> I am a 27 year old SAHM to 2 little monkeys. DD - 3 and DS - 1 1/2. My weight problem started AFTER my DD was born. I had 2 very difficult pregnancies. I had hyperemesis gravidarum with both. For those of who don't know what that is...it is severe nausea and vomiting during pregnancy. Unlike most women, the sickness doesn't end with the first trimester. I start vomiting at about 6 weeks along and go all the way until the baby is born. NOT FUN! With my daughter I was hospitalized 11 times! With my son they knew I couldn't be in the hospital that much with a little one at home so they inserted a PIC line and I was hooked up to IV fluids at home.
> 
> Well I lost 20 lbs when I was pregnant with my daughter. When I gave birth to her I felt great! I was 20 lbs under my pre-pregnancy weight. However, that changed really fast. Within a year of giving birth I had gained almost 80 lbs! My whole body chemistry changed and my body didn't know how to handle food anymore, since I didn't keep much down during my pregnancy. I NEVER had a weight problem until then. So it's been about 2.5 years and this person that I see in the mirror every day IS NOT ME!! She needs TO GO!!! Well I am done having kids (can't handle anymore pregnancies like that) so it is time to find my real body again! AND 8 years and 2 beautiful kids later my fiance and I are finally getting married!!!  The date is set for 10-11-12! We are getting married on Cocoa Beach and having a DISNEYMOON!!! (our children will be honeymooning with us too. lol) So the wedding and Disneymoon are my focus and motivation for this!!!
> 
> I am looking forward to getting to know you all during this battle/journey! I have read all 9 pages on this thread and will do the same when I am assigned a team!!! Good Luck to you all!!!!
> 
> Oh, My diet started January 1st and as of the 7th, I have lost a little over 3 pounds! My goal is to lose about 70-75 lbs. So I hope to keep this going past this challenge to get there!!!



Welcome!!!



Kitchensinkguy said:


> Hi,my name is chris. I'm 41 and this is my 3rd or 4th blc. My goal is to finally get under 200lb.s About a year and a 1/2 ago I did P90x and got to 203 (11% body fat) and was happy with my success. Since then my weight has crept back up to 237lb.s I'm happily married to my3princes and have 3 fine young boys. I hope to reach my goal before our trip to Hawaii.



Good Luck!!!  



jenanderson said:


> *Janis - Thanks for the directions on cooking the steel cut oats. I know I could probably look it up but it was great that you posted it here. Does that amount last you a few days? What serving size do you get?
> 
> Wednesday's QOTD:  What is something you can do in 60 seconds today to prolong your life?*


*

The steel cut oats will last DH and I, about 4 days.  I plugged it into myfitnesspal for 10 servings - about 3/4 cup each serving.  188 calories/37 carbs/ 4 fiber/2 fat/6 protein.  Plus what fruit or nuts you add.  It really sticks to your ribs.  I usually just eat about 1/2 cup and I have been adding a whole banana - so it's a good amount of food.

QOTD - My building is 1/4 mile long.  If I need to use the bathroom - I go to the farthest one away - unless of course I waited too long!!!!

Janis*


----------



## buzz5985

luvpoohandcompany said:


> jenanderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenanderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> *luvpoohandcompany - *Your homemade granola sounds so yummy! You should share how you make it! So sweet that you get treats from your mom and I like that you plan for it so you can enjoy it.
> My Granola is easy and you can slot in your own favorites200g rolled oats
> 100-150g mixed nuts (I use almonds and cashews but any nuts you like are good)
> 50g mixed seeds (sunflower, poppy, pumkin,sesame)
> 50g dessicated coconut
> 1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
> 150g dried fruit (I use cranberries and blueberries)
> 5 tablespoons maple syrup
> 5 tablespoons olive oil
> 
> Pre-heat oven to 180 c
> Mix all the dry ingredients excluding the dried fruit and spread on a baking tray. drizzle with the syrup and oil and stir again. Place the tray in the oven for 25-30 minutes. Take out every 5 minutes or so and stir the granola and smooth it back out again. When the granola is nice and golden remove it from the oven and mix in the fruit and then let it cool down. Store in an airtight container when cool. Its lovely with milk or yoghurt and will keep for about 2 weeks. So yummy it probably wont last that long lol
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks similar to the one I make.  Here's a link to the recipe.  Just be warned - it makes a huge batch!!!!  Think Boy Scout Troop going hiking sized batch.
> http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/crunchy-granola-recipe
> 
> Janis
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## cjdj4

Good day today. DD was well enough for school.  DH now has it  and he has to suck it up and go to work anyway since he is a HS teacher with exams all week. Poor guy. 

I ate great. I still have not gone running. I am thinking I am going to approach it like WW, and begin week 3. 



jillbur said:


> Now I'm relaxing and watching the BL. I enjoy the show, but wish it wasn't 2 hours. They repeat themselves too much. I'm sure they could shorten it. I guess I better just DVR it & fast forward the commercials. It'll probably only be an hour then
> 
> I have got to focus tomorrow at work. I have an IEP due in a week and I haven't even started it. I guess I better start since this is the first year I've had this student and don't really know where to start. I am about done with special education. There's so much paperwork and monitoring that I don't feel like I am teaching as effectively as I could and should be. But, until I find a wonderful job with those cute little ones (kindergarten or 1st grade), I guess I'll just keep writing my IEPs, behavior plans, and progress reports.



I love BL, but I must say I was really aggravated last night with the nutritionist saying that  sushi was a bad choice! What? She said sushi has a lot of carbs. 350 carbs! That is wrong! A California Roll only has maybe 150 calories and 20 grams of carbs. She recommended they eat a turkey sandwich (Jenni-O perhaps?) on whole wheat for 280 calories. I love a good turkey sandwich, but really? She needs to go let the Japanese know they have the sushi thing all wrong. What do they know about health? They're not the country with the largest population of centenarians or anything / rant. Sorry, that just hit me the wrong way. I will get over it. 

I admire you for being an ESE teacher. I work with everyone (all teachers and kids), but I don't think I could be ESE all day. That is no small task. Plus, the paperwork. Bless you



Kitchensinkguy said:


> Hi,my name is chris. I I'm happily married to my3princes and have 3 fine young boys.



Welcome and I think it's cool we have a couple  



jenanderson said:


> Jill - Even as a classroom teacher I am frustrated with all the paperwork I have to do.  I am constantly going through data as well and writing reports about how I am adjusting my teaching to meet the specific needs of the students and filling out reports when I monitor all the students....it just goes on and on.  I would love it if I could just teach and enjoy the children being children.



Amen!

I hope your cat is doing ok. 



mackeysmom said:


> I recently discovered turkey pastrami and found that it makes a good substitute for the real thing.


It is good. It's like magic



trinaweena said:


> I thought I would share this video for those of us who look at celebrities and get jealous! I always try to remember this, because its so true! Everything is photoshopped these days!
> 
> http://vimeo.com/34813864



Thank you for sharing. It's crazy all the changes they make. My poor daughter. It is way worse now than when I was growing up. I don't buy these magazines, but she's still gonna see them. 




jenanderson said:


> I know we did quotes the other day but I just got my daily quote sent to me from Runner's World and thought it should be shared....
> 
> 
> "If we write our dreams and goals down, we dramatically increase our odds of realization. If we share them with others, they become potent and alive."
> 
> ~Kristin Armstrong, Full Cup, Mile Markers blog, Runner's World.com
> 
> Make your dreams and goals become alive today!



I love this I try to always have a 5 year goal list written down. 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> R
> 
> Black coffee makes me gag....ewww!  I really should get off the coffee altogether and switch to green tea, but there is something about the taste of coffee with skim milk in the morning.  I went off sugar (actually splenda) cold turkey last spring...tough but I thank myself now   Hang in there!
> 
> Interview is tomorrow!!!!
> 
> Back to work...preparing for tomorrows interview and an evening program that I have to present tomorrow night at my current school!



Did you always drink your coffee with skim? I try it, but I cannot make myself like it. 

Good luck on your interview - although you have probably already had it. 



Scraggy said:


> The doctor said I was 5-1/2 pounds lighter than I was the week before Christmas.
> 
> I'm still trying. I'm not hungry at all most of the time which is weird for me.
> Can't wait to weigh in on Friday!!!



Awesome



MoonFaerie said:


> Classes started today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like it'll be a good semester, but I still have to see how my T/R classes are. I have a non-scale victory.  As I found out by almost falling on my face while running up the stairs, my pants are too big.  They were fresh out of the dryer this morning, and they are falling off.



Yay for baggy pants!



trinaweena said:


> I'm home! All your guys good thoughts must have worked for me, cause compared to last time this was a breeze!



I am so happy your procedure went smoothly. I think anyone would be anxious. You are brave and you did it! I know it must be frustrating not to know what is wrong, but at the same time it is good it's not Crohns. I hope you have fully recovered today. 




jenanderson said:


> *
> Wednesday's QOTD:  What is something you can do in 60 seconds today to prolong your life?*


*

Well, I have gotten a late start so I might have to do this tomorrow. 
1. Drink all 64 oz of water.
2. Love on my DD - she is still young enough to like it
3. Take care of my poor sick DH. 
4. I might try the cinnamon in the coffee thing.*


----------



## jenanderson

Thank you to everyone for all their support these past 2 days....

Hagrid is home with us.    The tests show that he responded to IV treatment but that he either has a severe kidney infection and / or has the start of kidney failure.  Since he responded, they will be running more tests but he got to come home.  We need to give him medicine 2 times each day for a month as well as start him on a special diet for his kidneys.  He will go back in to the vet in 2 weeks to check his blood again to be sure he continues to improve.  While we cannot yet say that he is going to be okay again, we do know that he is improving enough to be hopeful!  

You guys are so great with all your support for our family this week.  

I will be back on when I get the kids to bed.


----------



## Mary•Poppins

> Yes, I measure my half and half. It's funny that you mentioned the calories taking up calories I could get elsewhere. I used to drink my coffee with Coffeemate Fat Free and Sugar.   I weaned myself off the sugar. And we moved to half and half because it is so much cheaper than Coffeemate. Plus, it's the real thing. Anyway, I have made lifetime with WW 2 times (HA!) and have not given it up. I guess I just can't get to the place where black coffee sounds good.  There's hope I guess since I used to think I could never drink coffee w/o sugar.



I am a coffee snob too!  It is my one guilty pleasure everyday.  I have a Brugger's card where I get a cup of coffee everyday.  The store is on my way to work.  I have to use real 1/2 and 1/2 and sugar.  The people at the store one day said ... you are the only person we know who measures out their sugar! 




trinaweena said:


> I thought I would share this video for those of us who look at celebrities and get jealous! I always try to remember this, because its so true! Everything is photoshopped these days!
> 
> http://vimeo.com/34813864



This was so interesting!  I know the program Photoshop ... and yes, you can take any kind of flaw out of a picture.  It is really unfair (especially for young girls) to think that models really look that way.  I think I heard a Victoria Secret Model on a show one time say ... "I hope they Photoshop these pictures."



jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Fran...*since you were worried about missing a day and the fact that you broke the cycle...this is your reminder that TODAY you CAN get back on the horse!  I look forward to hearing what you did today to exercise!
> 
> Thanks Jen for your encouragement. I did exercise today in the pouring  rain.  Didn't want to go ... but I did it.
> 
> *Wednesday's QOTD:  What is something you can do in 60 seconds today to prolong your life?*



It as my son's birthday today and I was giving out a lot of hugs!



Rose&Mike said:


> Good Morning Donalds!
> 
> Someone commented about time in the mornings and the dreaded snooze button. About six months ago I moved the alarm across the room and it has made a huge difference. I don't like getting up to turn it off, but I don't hit the snooze anymore. It has made my mornings a little more pleasant.
> 
> This is a really good tip!  I think I might have to try this.  Thank you!
> 
> *Trina*--I hope your procedure went well.
> 
> I also wanted to comment on exercise. One really hard thing for me to learn through all this is that my body NEEDS me to take rest days. I was one of those--if I skip a day, I am a failure kind of girl. Taking a rest day is different than skipping just cause you don't want to do it. A rest day is needed for your body to heal muscles/tendons/ligaments that you are working. I think it is also good to be able to say to yourself--I scheduled exercise today and I am really over scheduled, so this is the day I am going to exercise instead, or even I am just going to let this one go and jump back in on this day. It's that whole if you break a plate you don't throw out all the dishes thing. This was an EXTREMELY hard thing for me to learn, both with exercise and food. We don't have to be perfect, we just have to do the best we can and we have to be honest with ourselves.
> 
> Thank you for this advice.  I think I really need to think about what my body is telling me ... and taking a day off is probably better for me.  I need to remember your quote about dishes and give myself a break.
> 
> *****
> I had physical therapy today. I am sooooooo tired of physical therapy, but I did this to myself by not taking rest days and not dealing with the issues when they first came up. I have been going since October 26th. I was hoping to be done this week, but she is encouraging me to come a few more times. The worst part....our deductible started over and my hsa is low right now, so it is going to be out of pocket for a little while. But a healthy foot is worth it. It's just painful to pay for it! So she asked me how the running is going and told me some of the soreness I am having is probably from increased activity. So that made me feel better cause my foot has been a little tight which was starting to stress me out and make me a little cranky! I don't want to be injured anymore!
> 
> My physical therapist was with a new patient so someone else was watching me do my exercises and she said my pt had me doing some heavy duty strength exercise on my ankle so that made me feel good--cause they are hard!!!! Then she asked me what I did to my foot.....I hate this question. I really didn't do that much to my foot, I just ran all summer on it injured. Bad, bad choice on my part.
> 
> So hopefully only a few more visits to the p-t.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday. I'm off today, so I will check back in.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

jenanderson said:


> Thank you to everyone for all their support these past 2 days....
> 
> Hagrid is home with us.    The tests show that he responded to IV treatment but that he either has a severe kidney infection and / or has the start of kidney failure.  Since he responded, they will be running more tests but he got to come home.  We need to give him medicine 2 times each day for a month as well as start him on a special diet for his kidneys.  He will go back in to the vet in 2 weeks to check his blood again to be sure he continues to improve.  While we cannot yet say that he is going to be okay again, we do know that he is improving enough to be hopeful!
> 
> You guys are so great with all your support for our family this week.
> 
> I will be back on when I get the kids to bed.



oh that is so wonderful to hear Jen.  I am saying some prayers for a recovery for hagrid.


Forgot some things that I wanted to comment on in my last post:

QOTD- I try to remember to take a minute every now and then to do those kegels.  I already have issues now with holding my urine and I would prefer not to wear a diaper when I am in my 50's therefore I am doing my best to prevent that. 

I am also going to take a minute tonight to tell my husband how much he means to me.  Not sure the last time I did that.  Isnt that a sad thought.  Life just really goes on cruise control sometimes and we really forget about the little things that have huge meaning.

Great question today Jen.

Rose- I am the queen snoozer and it is so bad I annoy myself.  I now purposefully set the clock an hour before I want to wake up just so I can keep snoozing it.  It makes no sense and I keep trying to stop.  I love the idea of moving the clock.  I think I will try that.  Thanks for sharing the tip.


I just got back from the gym.  Totally did not feel like going tonight but I forced myself and got it done.  It wasnt a pretty 30 minutes of running but I did it.  I am really in need of new sneakers and I can feel my left arch is getting sore.  I will try to get a pair this weekend I think.


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening Donalds!

I am feeling much better today. No idea what yesterday was about at all.  Thanks for all the well wishes! 

I will be working with a career counselor to help with the job search starting next week. I am feeling much more optimistic now!

*Deb and Chris*: Glad Colby was checked out and thanks for the PSA! 

*Lindsay*: I don't even have a clock in my bedroom. I sleep with my cell phone charging and on the floor underneath my desk. I won't step on it there, but I will find it in the morning when the alarm is sounding loud enough to wake the neighbors. 

*Jen*:  for Hagrid and  to you.

*Jill*: I remember the days of writing IEPs. I also remember parents not coming to meetings. I always made it a point to think about the kids and see something good (or great) in every day. As someone who learned a lot about her learning needs later in life, I thank you!

On that note, I want to share something. I needed 504 accommodations during grad school because I had vertigo so frequently prior to the start of grad school. Being able to drink water in class needed to be listed as an accommodation. It is interesting how something so simple needs to be in writing in a legal document. We were all allowed to drink in class (and not because of me), but I found that fascinating. I'm not out to be political or anything. I just wanted to share my experience in case it helps anyone else.

*Trina*: Glad you made it through prep and that you got some valuable information today. I hope that you have an answer very quickly.


----------



## melmar136

Just caught up.  I haven't had a chance to get on the DIS at all today. I went to get a tattoo (my 2nd) with a friend from work.  It is Disney-ish, and I love it!  I will post a picture tomorrow, and the story behind it.  Just had a minute to say hello after reading all of the posts from today.  
Hope everyone has a good rest of the night!


----------



## jenanderson

MoonFaerie said:


> I have a non-scale victory.  As I found out by almost falling on my face while running up the stairs, my pants are too big.  They were fresh out of the dryer this morning, and they are falling off.
> 
> I'm taking those *insert profanity of your choosing* stairs. I'll have to grab a picture tomorrow. I loathe The Hill. It's a heck of a lot of steep stairs, esp when you're in a big hurry.  However (another non-scale victory), this semester, I was the one rushing past everyone, instead of being the slow one.  I was still about 2 mins late for class though.  The professor didn't say anything, just handed me the syllabus. Maybe because it's just the first day, and maybe because I clearly had busted my butt to get there on time.



Nicole - Your non-scale victories are the best!   Pants falling off and rushing past everyone is AMAZING!    Just think of all the exercise you are getting running around campus!



trinaweena said:


> I'm home! All your guys good thoughts must have worked for me, cause compared to last time this was a breeze!
> 
> My nurse for the procedure was actually an old family friend who i didnt know but she knew me kind of thing, which was just nice as she was very understanding.  My doctor is awesome and understood that i was nervous and held my hand while they put me under.  I woke up feeling very refreshed! It was better than ambien that's for sure! No naseua or anything it was actually quite pleasant.
> 
> So for all my worrying and anxiety it was actually a breeze, which i'm glad cause i know this wont be my last one and it was better than last time.  I know i will still have anxiety but it made me feel a lot better
> 
> The results looked really good.  My doctor didn't even see any evidence of the Chron's which was very surprising to me, but he said was really common. Maybe it's the healthy eating thats been helping with that??  The only problem with everything looking great is that we still don't know what's wrong with me! They did some biopsies and those results will be in on monday so we will discuss that then. my doctor promised that we would get to the bottom of it no matter what.  he still wants me to stay away from dairy though, so i could still be latose intolerant.  they also are doing the celiac test so it will be interesting to see the resilts of that.
> 
> so all in all, good news and bad news. good news it went well, bad news we still dont know whats wrong.  again, THANK YOU EVERYONE for your thoughts, words, and advice, it was so nice of all if you and i appreciated it more than i can say
> 
> some more good news, i got the all clear from the PT to start running again, no more than a mile every other day.  I think this is actually a good restriction to have, but mostly i feel like im starting from scratch so starting slow will be good.  we will see how i feel! i'm hoping to start running again on friday



Good News Trina!  I am so glad that it was not as bad as you thought it would be and it sounds like you had a great team helping you through the day.  It always helps to have doctors and nurses who are sensitive to your feelings and attends to you in a way that makes you feel comfortable.  I hope that you will get some answers from the doctor soon.  

Can't wait to hear about your first runs!  



donaldandpirates said:


> It was nice to come on the Dis boards and read everyone's good news today!



I love to come on and read all the great news every day. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> TOM arrived today.  So I am feeling tired and hormonal.  I know this too shall pass but this month I am not letting it detour me off of my plan.  I had some crazy cravings this afternoon for a greasy burger but I was able to talk myself off of the ledge.  Instead I got a rotisserrie chicken and heres what I made.



Hope you feel better tomorrow Lindsay!  I also have some major PMS going and ended up eating several chocolate kisses.  Since I ate those, I decided that I had to re-evaluate my dinner and ate less then I wanted to.  To help with the cravings tonight, I had a mug of sugar free hot cocoa.  Hoping the cravings are better tomorrow.



buzz5985 said:


> The steel cut oats will last DH and I, about 4 days.  I plugged it into myfitnesspal for 10 servings - about 3/4 cup each serving.  188 calories/37 carbs/ 4 fiber/2 fat/6 protein.  Plus what fruit or nuts you add.  It really sticks to your ribs.  I usually just eat about 1/2 cup and I have been adding a whole banana - so it's a good amount of food.



Thanks for the information.    I am going to look into making these soon.



cjdj4 said:


> Good day today. DD was well enough for school.  DH now has it  and he has to suck it up and go to work anyway since he is a HS teacher with exams all week. Poor guy.
> 
> Well, I have gotten a late start so I might have to do this tomorrow.
> 1. Drink all 64 oz of water.
> 2. Love on my DD - she is still young enough to like it
> 3. Take care of my poor sick DH.
> 4. I might try the cinnamon in the coffee thing.



Sorry to hear that your DH is now sick.  Hopefully he will get well soon.  

I am still going to work on my 60 second list again tomorrow.  I figure I can spend an extra minute or two each day trying to improve my whole health!


----------



## jenanderson

mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD- I try to remember to take a minute every now and then to do those kegels.  I already have issues now with holding my urine and I would prefer not to wear a diaper when I am in my 50's therefore I am doing my best to prevent that.
> 
> I am also going to take a minute tonight to tell my husband how much he means to me.  Not sure the last time I did that.  Isnt that a sad thought.  Life just really goes on cruise control sometimes and we really forget about the little things that have huge meaning.
> 
> Great question today Jen.



Thank you for the reminder on the kegels.  I know that I should be doing them more often and that will be what I do for one of my extra minutes of better health tomorrow!  

I think that is so sweet that you are doing to tell your husband how much he means to you.  I think many of us let the routine of life get in our way and we don't take time to just spend a moment letting our spouses know how important they are to us.  

You had great answers today!



cclovesdis said:


> Evening Donalds!
> 
> I am feeling much better today. No idea what yesterday was about at all.  Thanks for all the well wishes!
> 
> I will be working with a career counselor to help with the job search starting next week. I am feeling much more optimistic now!



Hi CC - Glad you are feeling better today!  I think it is great that you are working with a career counselor.  Keep feeling optimistic - I know there is something out there for you!  



melmar136 said:


> Just caught up.  I haven't had a chance to get on the DIS at all today. I went to get a tattoo (my 2nd) with a friend from work.  It is Disney-ish, and I love it!  I will post a picture tomorrow, and the story behind it.  Just had a minute to say hello after reading all of the posts from today.
> Hope everyone has a good rest of the night!



Can't wait to see the photo!  I have always wanted to get a Disney tattoo but haven't got the nerve to follow through on it....plus, DH does not like tattoos!


----------



## LuvBaloo

jenanderson said:


> *Wednesday's QOTD:  What is something you can do in 60 seconds today to prolong your life?*



Late getting on here today, but today I chose not to put sugar in my tea at work.  And tonight I bought a new pack of herbal tea that will taste good without sugar.


Went to Curves this evening.  So I'm 4 out of the last 5 days making time to go out and exercise.


----------



## buzz5985

cjdj4 said:


> I love BL, but I must say I was really aggravated last night with the nutritionist saying that  sushi was a bad choice! What? She said sushi has a lot of carbs. 350 carbs! That is wrong! A California Roll only has maybe 150 calories and 20 grams of carbs. She recommended they eat a turkey sandwich (Jenni-O perhaps?) on whole wheat for 280 calories. I love a good turkey sandwich, but really? She needs to go let the Japanese know they have the sushi thing all wrong. What do they know about health? They're not the country with the largest population of centenarians or anything / rant. Sorry, that just hit me the wrong way. I will get over it.



I missed that whole part of the BL.  My local station kept cutting in for NH Primary results.  But I did read an article about certain types of sushi not being good for you - I can't remember what kind - I'm sure it's the type I like though.   I believe the article was in Prevention magazine.  

I couldn't believe who they voted off.  You never vote off the big guys in the beginning.  The Red Team is going to be picked off one by one now.




jenanderson said:


> Thank you to everyone for all their support these past 2 days....
> 
> Hagrid is home with us.    The tests show that he responded to IV treatment but that he either has a severe kidney infection and / or has the start of kidney failure.  Since he responded, they will be running more tests but he got to come home.  We need to give him medicine 2 times each day for a month as well as start him on a special diet for his kidneys.  He will go back in to the vet in 2 weeks to check his blood again to be sure he continues to improve.  While we cannot yet say that he is going to be okay again, we do know that he is improving enough to be hopeful!
> 
> You guys are so great with all your support for our family this week.
> 
> I will be back on when I get the kids to bed.



That's great news.  

Janis


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

trinaweena said:


> I'm home! All your guys good thoughts must have worked for me, cause compared to last time this was a breeze!
> Glad you found things easier than you expected Hope you get things figured out soon





buzz5985 said:


> luvpoohandcompany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenanderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks similar to the one I make.  Here's a link to the recipe.  Just be warned - it makes a huge batch!!!!  Think Boy Scout Troop going hiking sized batch.
> http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/crunchy-granola-recipe
> 
> Janis
> Thanks going to check this out later today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenanderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to everyone for all their support these past 2 days....
> 
> Hagrid is home with us.    we do know that he is improving enough to be hopeful!
> Aw I'm so glad Hagrid is home. Fingers crossed all will be well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenanderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicole - Your non-scale victories are the best!   Pants falling off and rushing past everyone is AMAZING!    Just think of all the exercise you are getting running around campus!
> 
> Ditto
> 
> I am still going to work on my 60 second list again tomorrow.  I figure I can spend an extra minute or two each day trying to improve my whole health!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love this idea! Hope you dont mind me stealing this one
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## donac

Good Thursday morning everyone.  It is rainy here in jersey.  I guess that is why I didn't sleep well.   But onthe other hand I dreamed I was getting on a plane to DW so that wasn't so bad. 

Trina glad the procedure went well yesterday.  


Jen I am glad your cat is responding to treatment.  I hope it keep s up. 

Nicole that is a funny image in my brain about you tripping up the stairs. 

cc glad you are feeling better. 

judy I haven't lived in bergen county in 34 years.  My parents are still there and a couple of sisters.  My two of my neices have been to private Catholic schools and my other neice went to the High Teach Academy.

Shannon nice to see you on 

Hi to anyone else I missed 



Ds2 comes home tomorrow.  We heard from him yesterday askingif his brother could pick him up from the airport.  He was supposed to go from Newark to Phil by train and then we would have had to pick him up from his college in nj.   That would have meant at least 3 hours of us driving to pick him up.  Newark  is only 40 minutes away.  We are disappointed because we liked the idea of sitting and talking to him on the way home.  But at least he will be home.

QOTD   I always need music in the morning 

Pretty quiet day today.  I have yoga tonight but that is it.  

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

*Bad News*I have to admit to being less than good about my exercise this week Haven't been great about some of this weeks other HH either!!
*Good News* Normally at this point I would throw in the towel and give up.....but NOT THIS TIME

I did check my notebook (which for some reason in my head I keep calling my "super, dooper notebook") and at least I can honestly see I have drunk all my water each day, tracked all I've eaten (stayed OP there ) and relaxed each day!! Funny how I thought I'd been sooo busy but I'd no problem relaxing

Anyway just wanted to own up and to put it down in print that this time I'm NOT giving up!

Hopefully get to check in later with you all


----------



## jenanderson

*Good Morning Team Donald!*

*Karen - *Good Luck at your job interview today! 

Tomorrow is our 2nd weigh in.  I know as I look at the scale today that I need to prepare myself for either a very small loss, maintaining or possibly even a gain.  As I think about this, I also know that I need to figure out what I am going to celebrate besides the weight loss (especially if there is no weight loss).  The scale can sometimes cause me to feel bad about this journey and it should not the only measure of our success.  So today, before we have to look at the numbers for the week, lets celebrate our success that do not include the scale.  

*QOTD:  What can you celebrate this week besides a number on the scale?*


----------



## VirataMama4

jenanderson said:


> *QOTD:  What can you celebrate this week besides a number on the scale?*



I love this QOTD!  I am totally celebrating that I feel better about myself!  I'm sticking to drinking all my water, today I'll complete week 1 of c25k and I'm staying OP with my calories.  

But I break down and weighed myself today and I was down 2lbs from last Friday, so that could totally be helping my mood today!


----------



## jenanderson

LuvBaloo said:


> Late getting on here today, but today I chose not to put sugar in my tea at work.  And tonight I bought a new pack of herbal tea that will taste good without sugar.
> 
> Went to Curves this evening.  So I'm 4 out of the last 5 days making time to go out and exercise.



Hey Shannon - Great job on making healthy changes!    Love that you are making time to go out and exercise this week.



donac said:


> Good Thursday morning everyone.  It is rainy here in jersey.  I guess that is why I didn't sleep well.   But onthe other hand I dreamed I was getting on a plane to DW so that wasn't so bad.
> 
> Ds2 comes home tomorrow.  We heard from him yesterday askingif his brother could pick him up from the airport.  He was supposed to go from Newark to Phil by train and then we would have had to pick him up from his college in nj.   That would have meant at least 3 hours of us driving to pick him up.  Newark  is only 40 minutes away.  We are disappointed because we liked the idea of sitting and talking to him on the way home.  But at least he will be home.



Morning Dona - Sorry you did not sleep well last night but I liked your dream.    I bet you are excited to have DS2 come home tomorrow!  Will he be home for a long weekend?



luvpoohandcompany said:


> *Bad News*I have to admit to being less than good about my exercise this week Haven't been great about some of this weeks other HH either!!
> *Good News* Normally at this point I would throw in the towel and give up.....but NOT THIS TIME
> 
> I did check my notebook (which for some reason in my head I keep calling my "super, dooper notebook") and at least I can honestly see I have drunk all my water each day, tracked all I've eaten (stayed OP there ) and relaxed each day!! Funny how I thought I'd been sooo busy but I'd no problem relaxing
> 
> Anyway just wanted to own up and to put it down in print that this time I'm NOT giving up!
> 
> Hopefully get to check in later with you all



I am glad you are checking your super, dooper notebook to track your progress.    Even though you may not be getting the exercise that you want to be right now....it sounds like you are doing a really good job with other healthy choices in your day.  BTW...there is no giving up here so you're all good on that as well!  



VirataMama4 said:


> I love this QOTD!  I am totally celebrating that I feel better about myself!  I'm sticking to drinking all my water, today I'll complete week 1 of c25k and I'm staying OP with my calories.
> 
> But I break down and weighed myself today and I was down 2lbs from last Friday, so that could totally be helping my mood today!



 YAY!  I am so PROUD of the fact that you will COMPLETE week 1 of the C25K program this week!  Great job with staying OP with your calories as well!


----------



## mikamah

Good morning!!  Busy week here, and I'm missing my dis-time.  I hope to read back tonight and really catch up.

*Jen_So happy to hear about Hagrid responding to treatment.  Fingers crossed she continues to improve.

Trina*-So glad everything went well for you yesterday, and I hope they get some answers and get you feeling better.

*Karen*-Good luck on your job interview!!

*Luvpoohandcompany*-Love your attitude, and not giving up!!  We can all do this, one day at a time!!  

Hello to everyone else I've missed.  Hope you all are having a positive, successful week!!  Hugs to anyone in need.


----------



## JacksLilWench

melmar136 said:


> Just caught up.  I haven't had a chance to get on the DIS at all today. I went to get a tattoo (my 2nd) with a friend from work.  It is Disney-ish, and I love it!  I will post a picture tomorrow, and the story behind it.  Just had a minute to say hello after reading all of the posts from today.
> Hope everyone has a good rest of the night!



I can't wait to see it!!



jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald!*
> 
> Tomorrow is our 2nd weigh in.  I know as I look at the scale today that I need to prepare myself for either a very small loss, maintaining or possibly even a gain.  As I think about this, I also know that I need to figure out what I am going to celebrate besides the weight loss (especially if there is no weight loss).  The scale can sometimes cause me to feel bad about this journey and it should not the only measure of our success.  So today, before we have to look at the numbers for the week, lets celebrate our success that do not include the scale.
> 
> *QOTD:  What can you celebrate this week besides a number on the scale?*



Well....I would say I can celebrate that I will sign up for my first 5k this week.  I'm going to do it today because I finally got a replacement check card in the mail, haha!  My goal is to complete one in February and one in March.  At that point I want to sign up for a longer race for April, working my way up to ten miles by September so I can participate in the Tower of Terror 10-mi race!


----------



## jillbur

Good morning Team Donald! I never got a chance to get back on the DIS yesterday afternoon, but I did catch up with all the posts just now! Sorry I don't have time to respond to everyone right now (and I know this afternoon I am going to be pretty busy), so I will try to at least read the thread later. I want to thank *JEN* for doing a great job coaching us this week!

*THANKS JEN!* 




jenanderson said:


> *
> 
> QOTD:  What can you celebrate this week besides a number on the scale?*


*

I am celebrating drinking my 64 oz of water everyday and actually loving it. It is making me feel so much better. And now, I am actually wanting that much water. I also am celebrating the fact that I only had 1 soda last week and one soda this week! I used to have 1 diet coke everyday. So, this is HUGE for me. I am celebrating the fact that my sister said my thighs look slimmer, too lol!

AND, I am celebrating for all the BL out there, both Team Donald and Team Mickey. We are doing so great!

I didn't have a big number loss last week, just 0.6 pounds, so I am hoping for more tomorrow. Good Luck to everyone and stay positive! 

I'll hopefully get the chance to check in later. We have an appointment at the orthodontist. The doctor got DSs molds back and she is going to go over everything they want to do. I also get to see the payment plan. Unlike others, our dental insurance (from the hospital where DH works) covers 0% of orthodontics. Yes, they cover absolutely nothing for braces, so this is all out of pocket for us. I already know the total cost, I just have to see how they have a monthly payment plan set up for us. 

On a more positive note, I called Disney yesterday hehe . I just wanted to get ideas of room only costs for next Jan/Feb and you can't do it online. We would probably stay at POP since the boys love it and the park hours are shorter so we aren't in the room much. When I got the price for POP, I compared to a similar price time this year, but made it into a package to see what the total cost would be. Now I'm in Disney mode and we haven't even booked flights to Austin for our vacation this summer lol. DH thinks I'm crazy, but when I was discussing where I want to eat and which parks I want to do (probably only 3.5 days in parks since I only have a couple personal days), he started getting all into it.  I have him hooked! And, DSs overheard us talking so now they are all excited! So, that's my big excitement for the week!


Off to a meeting...

Jill*


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Results Week 1: Fantasyland

*Congratulations to all our participants!*

*Team Mickey had 10 participants:*
bellebookworm9
BMC423
cclovesdis
Disneywedding2010
glass1/2fll
KDIPIAZZ
MelindaRuns
myweegirls
Rozz
RutgersAlum

*Team Donald had 16 participants:*
#1hoosierfan
4HOLIDAYS
6Smiles
belledreamer
buzz5985
disneyluvr
GoofyPredsFan
JacksLilWench
jillbur
klmrph
luvpoohandcompany
Mary▪Poppins
MissDisney121
mommyof2pirates
momofdjc
ougrad86

*Team Donald is the team winner for HH Week 1! Congratulations!*

*Congratulations to all of the Team Mickey Participants for earning 5/5 on at least 1 of the 4 Healthy Habits! They were:*
bellebookworm9
BMC423
cclovesdis
Disneywedding2010
glass1/2fll
KDIPIAZZ
MelindaRuns
myweegirls
Rozz
RutgersAlum

*Congratulations to MelindaRuns and RutgersAlum from Team Mickey for earning all 22/22 points!*

*Congratulations to the Team Donald Participants who earned 5/5 on at least 1 Healthy Habit! They are:*
#1hoosierfan
4HOLIDAYS
6Smiles
belledreamer
buzz5985
disneyluvr
GoofyPredsFan
jillbur
klmrph
luvpoohandcompany
Mary▪Poppins
MissDisney121
mommyof2pirates
momofdjc
ougrad86

*Congratulations to belledreamer, buzz5985, and mommyof2pirates for earning all 22/22 points!*

For Week 1: Fantasyland, I have a mini-prize to *Team Donald Participant GoofyPredsFan*. Please PM me your address and I will mail out your prize as soon as possible.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

I am going to celebrate the fact that I havent given up on myself this week and that I really feel part of a team. So even though I may not do as well as I'd hoped I still get to celebrate everyone elses acheivements and hopefully that will spur me on to greater sucess in the coming weeks

Good luck to everyone tomorrow for your weigh-ins. I'm sure as a team we will lose big time (I mean that in a good way)


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Results Week 1: Fantasyland
> 
> *Congratulations to all our participants!*
> 
> *Team Mickey had 10 participants:*
> bellebookworm9
> BMC423
> cclovesdis
> Disneywedding2010
> glass1/2fll
> KDIPIAZZ
> MelindaRuns
> myweegirls
> Rozz
> RutgersAlum
> 
> *Team Donald had 16 participants:*
> #1hoosierfan
> 4HOLIDAYS
> 6Smiles
> belledreamer
> buzz5985
> disneyluvr
> GoofyPredsFan
> JacksLilWench
> jillbur
> klmrph
> luvpoohandcompany
> Mary▪Poppins
> MissDisney121
> mommyof2pirates
> momofdjc
> ougrad86
> 
> *Team Donald is the team winner for HH Week 1! Congratulations!*
> 
> *Congratulations to all of the Team Mickey Participants for earning 5/5 on at least 1 of the 4 Healthy Habits! They were:*
> bellebookworm9
> BMC423
> cclovesdis
> Disneywedding2010
> glass1/2fll
> KDIPIAZZ
> MelindaRuns
> myweegirls
> Rozz
> RutgersAlum
> 
> *Congratulations to MelindaRuns and RutgersAlum from Team Mickey for earning all 22/22 points!*
> 
> *Congratulations to the Team Donald Participants who earned 5/5 on at least 1 Healthy Habit! They are:*
> #1hoosierfan
> 4HOLIDAYS
> 6Smiles
> belledreamer
> buzz5985
> disneyluvr
> GoofyPredsFan
> jillbur
> klmrph
> luvpoohandcompany
> Mary▪Poppins
> MissDisney121
> mommyof2pirates
> momofdjc
> ougrad86
> 
> *Congratulations to belledreamer, buzz5985, and mommyof2pirates for earning all 22/22 points!*
> 
> For Week 1: Fantasyland, I have a mini-prize to *Team Donald Participant GoofyPredsFan*. Please PM me your address and I will mail out your prize as soon as possible.



Well done to everyone for taking part

Thanks CC for doing this for us all


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Just wanted to say thanks to Jen for being an amazing coach this week especially since you were having such a tough time yourself


----------



## Ruthie5671

QOTD: What can you celebrate this week besides a number on the scale?

I'm celebrating that I have brought my lunch to work every day this week that I was in the office.  That had me saving money and eating healthier!!  I'm also proud of myself that although my exercise is non-existent, I'm focusing on improving my eating habits.  There has been no Mt. Dew, no Cheetoes, no chips and dip and no snacking after dinner! 

And thanks to whoever posted the receipe for the faux fried chicken dipped in the mustard/milk sauce and then bread crumbs.  I made it last night using spicy brown mustard and it was delicious!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pjlla

luvpoohandcompany said:


> My Granola is easy and you can slot in your own favorites200g rolled oats
> 100-150g mixed nuts (I use almonds and cashews but any nuts you like are good)
> 50g mixed seeds (sunflower, poppy, pumkin,sesame)
> 50g dessicated coconut
> 1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
> 150g dried fruit (I use cranberries and blueberries)
> 5 tablespoons maple syrup
> 5 tablespoons olive oil
> 
> Pre-heat oven to 180 c
> Mix all the dry ingredients excluding the dried fruit and spread on a baking tray. drizzle with the syrup and oil and stir again. Place the tray in the oven for 25-30 minutes. Take out every 5 minutes or so and stir the granola and smooth it back out again. When the granola is nice and golden remove it from the oven and mix in the fruit and then let it cool down. Store in an airtight container when cool. Its lovely with milk or yoghurt and will keep for about 2 weeks. So yummy it probably wont last that long lol
> 
> [



It sounds delicious but very calorie dense.  The portion size must be very tiny.  I'm afraid it would be a big trigger food for me, so I will definitely NOT be making this any time soon!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Thanks!!  And yes, I have made the protein pancakes with rolled oats and they work just as well. I have yet to use steel cut but I have a feeling they may be too gritty since you are really not cooking them for that long?
> 
> You're probably right.  I made the crockpot steel cut oats last night and will probably save the protein pancake for tomorrow or Sunday morning.
> 
> Happy Hump Day!
> 
> I fell off the exercise wagon yesterday...but I get back on it today!  I'm so worried about this job interview and really needed new brown shoes or boots for my suit....shoe shopping was a nightmare!  Everything is too casual or has too high of a heel to be appropriate...or just too darn expensive!  I finally found a pair of boots...a good choice since it is supposed to really rain here tomorrow!  I tried on the suit with jewelry last night and it looks good!  Still not sold on the bag I'm bringing but I need something to fit my notebook into...oh well.
> 
> Eating went well yesterday and I had some very yummy Pho (Vietnamese soup) for dinner last night.  Since I am beginning WW this weekend, Brian suggested I just eat and eat....no way...if I want to hit goal by my 40th birthday I need to make everyday count!  Now if I could only stop eating ice cream and drink more water....lol
> 
> Back to work...preparing for tomorrows interview and an evening program that I have to present tomorrow night at my current school! Busy, busy, busy!
> 
> Make great choices today Donalds!!



Hoping today goes great for you.  I"m sure you look spiffy!!



Rose&Mike said:


> G
> I had physical therapy today. I am sooooooo tired of physical therapy, but I did this to myself by not taking rest days and not dealing with the issues when they first came up. I have been going since October 26th. I was hoping to be done this week, but she is encouraging me to come a few more times. The worst part....our deductible started over and my hsa is low right now, so it is going to be out of pocket for a little while. But a healthy foot is worth it. It's just painful to pay for it! So she asked me how the running is going and told me some of the soreness I am having is probably from increased activity. So that made me feel better cause my foot has been a little tight which was starting to stress me out and make me a little cranky! I don't want to be injured anymore!
> 
> My physical therapist was with a new patient so someone else was watching me do my exercises and she said my pt had me doing some heavy duty strength exercise on my ankle so that made me feel good--cause they are hard!!!! Then she asked me what I did to my foot.....I hate this question. I really didn't do that much to my foot, I just ran all summer on it injured. Bad, bad choice on my part.
> 
> So hopefully only a few more visits to the p-t.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday. I'm off today, so I will check back in.




I hear you on the deductible.  We need to start paying oop now for all of our visits now until we hit the family/individual limits for the year.  What a PITA!  Glad that PT is nearly done!



VirataMama4 said:


> So excited!  I just made myself a pizza similar to the one they showed on BL last night and it was only 205 calories!   I was worried about the whole wheat tortilla, because I'm not a whole wheat fan.  I've been trying to replace little things from "regular" to whole wheat and so far its been good.  Here's the calorie break down:
> 1 low carb whole wheat tortilla- 50 cal
> 1/4 c part skim Mozzarella- 80 cal
> 5 slices of pepperoni- 50 cal
> 1/4 pouch of Boboli pizza sauce- 25 cal
> = 205
> 
> I'm going to try having one of these with a salad instead of the normal pizza on Friday family pizza night.  I'm hoping that with eating one of these I'll be able to hold off the craving to eat and eat and eat.  I'll be happy if I can eat 1 of these and 1 small slice of regular pizza..



SItting here trying to figure out why I missed the BL pizza thing.  Then I remembered the stupid NH Primary!!  They kept interrupting the show.  I was TOTALLY bent out of shape!!  I'll have to check HULU or something if I want to see about the pizza recipe I guess. 

I love whole wheat tortillas and pitas and pizza crusts.... they are still really tasty but much healthier!  Just be careful if you try to fold/roll a whole wheat pita or tortilla.... they crack and such much easier than the white or blended. 



Scraggy said:


> Went to the doctor yesterday. One step closer to my surgery.
> The doctor said I was 5-1/2 pounds lighter than I was the week before Christmas.
> 
> I'm still trying. I'm not hungry at all most of the time which is weird for me.
> Can't wait to weigh in on Friday!!!



Great job on being down from Christmas week!  Maybe I missed it, but what is your surgery for (if you don't mind me asking)??



ougrad86 said:


> Not at all.  The shots help, but not sure I can actually run, and if I kept it up it would probably not be good at all.  Too much high impact.  But they let me walk and do other things without pain for awhile.
> 
> My legs will be strong!  When the time comes, the ortho says I will need knee replacement surgery, maybe by the time I am 60.  So strong legs will hasten the recovery time, and once both knees are replaced - look out world!
> 
> 
> WOOHOO!  Great attitude!  And your orthopedic surgeon will LOVE you!  They love patients who are ready to have a great outcome!
> 
> You also mentioned about paying for the braces.  I guess I was lucky, I paid the ortho up front and they gave me the same discount, but I only had to pay my portion.  They are billing and getting paid by the insurance company.  I see it going to them in monthly payments as well...and watching it creep closer to our lifetime limit!
> 
> We opted to pay the total up front on our airmiles card.  We THOUGHT that the insurance would pay us back in a lump sum, just like we paid the ortho.... but they didn't.  It was a PITA and something I wish we had known in the beginning, but it worked out okay.  It was just a good thing we weren't counting on getting that $2k back immediately!
> ******************************************
> 
> Finally got to work way late, hit the ground running.  Decided to take lunch to DIS despite the fact that I will need to take sick time...I need the break...to relax!
> 
> Carol


  Hope the rest of the day went better.




trinaweena said:


> I'm home! All your guys good thoughts must have worked for me, cause compared to last time this was a breeze!
> 
> I did not sleep at all last night, cause I was afraid to take my sleeping pill in case i still had to go, but when I don't take my sleeping pill, the fibro acts up so I was in pain, hungry, and miserable last night.  I did the best I could and we got to the hospital at 9:30 this morning. The nurses were all really nice and could see I was nervous and assured me it would be fine.  I had two nurses doing the iv, one doing the iv and the other talking to me and it was over in a minute and of course not that bad, but it doesn't really matter, i know i will be just as nervous next time.  And even though they say it doesnt hurt after the first pinch, it always feel very uncomfortable to me.
> 
> My nurse for the procedure was actually an old family friend who i didnt know but she knew me kind of thing, which was just nice as she was very understanding.  My doctor is awesome and understood that i was nervous and held my hand while they put me under.  I woke up feeling very refreshed! It was better than ambien that's for sure! No naseua or anything it was actually quite pleasant.
> 
> So for all my worrying and anxiety it was actually a breeze, which i'm glad cause i know this wont be my last one and it was better than last time.  I know i will still have anxiety but it made me feel a lot better
> 
> The results looked really good.  My doctor didn't even see any evidence of the Chron's which was very surprising to me, but he said was really common. Maybe it's the healthy eating thats been helping with that??  The only problem with everything looking great is that we still don't know what's wrong with me! They did some biopsies and those results will be in on monday so we will discuss that then. my doctor promised that we would get to the bottom of it no matter what.  he still wants me to stay away from dairy though, so i could still be latose intolerant.  they also are doing the celiac test so it will be interesting to see the resilts of that.
> 
> so all in all, good news and bad news. good news it went well, bad news we still dont know whats wrong.  again, THANK YOU EVERYONE for your thoughts, words, and advice, it was so nice of all if you and i appreciated it more than i can say
> 
> some more good news, i got the all clear from the PT to start running again, no more than a mile every other day.  I think this is actually a good restriction to have, but mostly i feel like im starting from scratch so starting slow will be good.  we will see how i feel! i'm hoping to start running again on friday
> 
> for now, its time for a nap, and waiting for my boyfriend to show up, cause he promised to hang out and watch tv with me today



I'm so glad to hear that it was uneventful.  SOrry they couldn't give you a diagnosis immediately, but hopefully that means it is something more benign and not a big thing.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Tri
> TOM arrived today.  So I am feeling tired and hormonal.  I know this too shall pass but this month I am not letting it detour me off of my plan.  I had some crazy cravings this afternoon for a greasy burger but I was able to talk myself off of the ledge.  Instead I got a rotisserrie chicken and heres what I made.
> 
> 1 piece of toast topped with an once or so of chicken.  4 thin slices of tomatoe and 1 slice of american cheese.  I broiled it to melt the cheese.  It was very good.  = 150 calories.  I wasnt sure what to eat with it.  I am not in the mood for salad or veggies.  I decided upon a serving of tater tots baked in the oven.
> 
> Ok well I hope to hop on later and catch up better.



Great choice with the chicken instead of burger.  Hope the tater tots were worth the calories.



cjdj4 said:


> I love BL, but I must say I was really aggravated last night with the nutritionist saying that  sushi was a bad choice! What? She said sushi has a lot of carbs. 350 carbs! That is wrong! A California Roll only has maybe 150 calories and 20 grams of carbs. She recommended they eat a turkey sandwich (Jenni-O perhaps?) on whole wheat for 280 calories. I love a good turkey sandwich, but really? She needs to go let the Japanese know they have the sushi thing all wrong. What do they know about health? They're not the country with the largest population of centenarians or anything / rant. Sorry, that just hit me the wrong way. I will get over it.
> 
> 
> Don't forget... the nutritionist is being compensated by Jenni-O turkey.... not the "Japanese Sushi Board" (or whatever).  Standard sushi should be fairly low carb.  And things like California rolls have a bit more carbs but they can be made with brown rice and be a healthy carb .  My gosh.... an entire serving of oatmeal has less than 30 carbs!  How can a serving of sushi have 350????  She is off her nut..... or hopelessly mis-informed.
> 
> And honestly.... I think it would be healthier to have a serving of fresh sushi made with brown rice and wild caught cold water fish (lots of good Omega-3's) then a sandwich made with "Factory Farm" turkey (probably full of antibiotics and maybe growth hormone.... maybe even genetically manipulated??).  Sorry Jenni-O, but I disagree with you.
> 
> 
> Well, I have gotten a late start so I might have to do this tomorrow.
> 1. Drink all 64 oz of water.
> 2. Love on my DD - she is still young enough to like it
> 3. Take care of my poor sick DH.
> 4. I might try the cinnamon in the coffee thing.




Be careful if you put ground cinnamon in the filter with your ground coffee.... too much can make the filter overflow and you will end up with grounds in your pot.  I have had pretty good luck adding some coarsely broken chunks of cinnamon stick to the filter basket. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD- I try to remember to take a minute every now and then to do those kegels.  I already have issues now with holding my urine and I would prefer not to wear a diaper when I am in my 50's therefore I am doing my best to prevent that.
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one!
> 
> 
> I just got back from the gym.  Totally did not feel like going tonight but I forced myself and got it done.  It wasnt a pretty 30 minutes of running but I did it.  I am really in need of new sneakers and I can feel my left arch is getting sore.  I will try to get a pair this weekend I think.



Excellent job getting to the gym when you really didn't want to!  That is TOUGH!



donac said:


> Good Thursday morning everyone.  It is rainy here in jersey.  I guess that is why I didn't sleep well.   But onthe other hand I dreamed I was getting on a plane to DW so that wasn't so bad.
> 
> Oh my gosh.... I LOVE Disney dreams!  Just tough to wake up here in "reality"!
> 
> 
> Ds2 comes home tomorrow.  We heard from him yesterday askingif his brother could pick him up from the airport.  He was supposed to go from Newark to Phil by train and then we would have had to pick him up from his college in nj.   That would have meant at least 3 hours of us driving to pick him up.  Newark  is only 40 minutes away.  We are disappointed because we liked the idea of sitting and talking to him on the way home.  But at least he will be home.
> 
> QOTD   I always need music in the morning
> 
> Pretty quiet day today.  I have yoga tonight but that is it.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Hope he makes it home safely!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> *Bad News*I have to admit to being less than good about my exercise this week Haven't been great about some of this weeks other HH either!!
> *Good News* Normally at this point I would throw in the towel and give up.....but NOT THIS TIME
> 
> 
> Good girl!!!  Here on the BL challenges we often repeat the mantra of "I WILL NEVER GIVE UP!"  Feel free to say it any time you need to!
> 
> I did check my notebook (which for some reason in my head I keep calling my "super, dooper notebook") and at least I can honestly see I have drunk all my water each day, tracked all I've eaten (stayed OP there ) and relaxed each day!! Funny how I thought I'd been sooo busy but I'd no problem relaxing
> 
> Anyway just wanted to own up and to put it down in print that this time I'm NOT giving up!
> 
> Hopefully get to check in later with you all



WOOOHOO!



jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald!*
> 
> Tomorrow is our 2nd weigh in.  I know as I look at the scale today that I need to prepare myself for either a very small loss, maintaining or possibly even a gain.  As I think about this, I also know that I need to figure out what I am going to celebrate besides the weight loss (especially if there is no weight loss).  The scale can sometimes cause me to feel bad about this journey and it should not the only measure of our success.  So today, before we have to look at the numbers for the week, lets celebrate our success that do not include the scale.
> *QOTD:  What can you celebrate this week besides a number on the scale?*



This is a GREAT QOTD and right on time for me.  TOM showed up without warning yesterday (getting old really sucks) and I'm SURE it will definitely have a negative impact on whatever TINY loss I was hoping for this week.  

I am going to celebrate all of the NEW BL challenge friends I am making.  I couldn't imagine a few years ago that my bestest buddies in the world (well, other than my family) would end up being a group of like-minded Disney lovin' folks that I would "meet" online!  I've made some great friends here and now there is the potential for many more new friends!  

These challenges have DEFINITELY had a positive impact in keeping me on track over the past 4 years.  In fact, just last week I celebrated FOUR YEARS of healthier eating and exercise!!  



mikamah said:


> Hello to everyone else I've missed.  Hope you all are having a positive, successful week!!  Hugs to anyone in need.



Hope your week is going well.  It appears you are busy, cause I haven't seen much of you on here.  Hope you are well and healthy.  Saw a boy in ToyRUs last night that reminded me of Michael.... same glasses and all.  Made me do a quick double-take looking for you!



JacksLilWench said:


> I
> Well....I would say I can celebrate that I will sign up for my first 5k this week.  I'm going to do it today because I finally got a replacement check card in the mail, haha!  My goal is to complete one in February and one in March.  At that point I want to sign up for a longer race for April, working my way up to ten miles by September so I can participate in the Tower of Terror 10-mi race!



Great thing to celebrate!!

**********

Well friends..... the day is FLYING away from me.  THe kids had a two hour delay this morning, so of course I got on here later, and rather than finishing up here at my usual 9:30 is, it is now  11:21!!  I have to leave here at 1:45pm to pick up DS for ski lessons (unless this turns to heavy rain, in which case they may cancel lessons).  I'll drop him at the mountain to get his gear and all and then pop back to DD's school, pick her up and take her home (she is SO spoiled.... why can't she just take the stupid bus??) and then back to the mountain to get DS.  Fortunately DH is home today and will take DD to swim for 5:30.... otherwise it would be a bit crazier schedule than it already is!  

I SO need to get moving around here!  I have THREE loads of laundry sitting in my room that MUST be folded today!  And sadly, I still haven't replaced all of the stuff in the linen closet!    Work yesterday really threw a wrench in the works!  

BTW, I made the steelcut oats in the crockpot last night (minus the sugar).  I made a half batch because I KNEW we didn't need all of that oatmeal.  Just 1 C of the oats made a LOT of oatmeal.  DD and I enjoyed it..... DS ate it but protested, and DH claimed it was too many carbs... (healthy carbs you DOPE!).  I have an old small crockpot ("Crock-ette") and the half batch fit it perfectly.  I had it started at about 9:30pm and when I came down at 7:15 am (later than usual because of the snow delay) it was perfect!!  I would do it again in a heart beat.... but I'll make a smaller batch next time.... just enough for DD and I.  It will be a PERFECT thing to make on swim mornings when she needs something healthy at 5am!!  

JEN:  Just wanted to say that I am glad that Hagrid had some improvement.  Hopefully he will have some healing and be with you all a bit longer.  My kitty, Lucky, sends her love from the top of my monitor, where she is currently relaxing!  

Off to fold laundry and make lunch! ................P


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

pjlla said:


> It sounds delicious but very calorie dense.  The portion size must be very tiny.  I'm afraid it would be a big trigger food for me, so I will definitely NOT be making this any time soon!
> 
> It  robably is quite calorie dense but is very filling but I hear ya on triggers we all have them
> 
> This is a GREAT QOTD and right on time for me.  TOM showed up without warning yesterday (getting old really sucks) and I'm SURE it will definitely have a negative impact on whatever TINY loss I was hoping for this week.
> 
> I agree on the old age. TOM keeps appearing on mewithout warning


----------



## jenanderson

mikamah said:


> Good morning!!  Busy week here, and I'm missing my dis-time.  I hope to read back tonight and really catch up!



Morning Kathy!  We have missed you too but I totally understand busy weeks!  



JacksLilWench said:


> Well....I would say I can celebrate that I will sign up for my first 5k this week.  I'm going to do it today because I finally got a replacement check card in the mail, haha!  My goal is to complete one in February and one in March.  At that point I want to sign up for a longer race for April, working my way up to ten miles by September so I can participate in the Tower of Terror 10-mi race!



  YAY!  That is so exciting that you are going to sign up for your first 5K!  WAY TO GO!    You will get to that 10 mile distance before you know it and it will feel so good when you accomplish the Tower of Terror Race!



jillbur said:


> I want to thank *JEN* for doing a great job coaching us this week!
> 
> *THANKS JEN!*
> 
> *Your welcome!  Coaching always helps keep me focused on staying on plan.  I get a lot back from all of you as well so THANK YOU!  *
> 
> 
> I am celebrating drinking my 64 oz of water everyday and actually loving it. It is making me feel so much better. And now, I am actually wanting that much water. I also am celebrating the fact that I only had 1 soda last week and one soda this week! I used to have 1 diet coke everyday. So, this is HUGE for me. I am celebrating the fact that my sister said my thighs look slimmer, too lol!
> 
> AND, I am celebrating for all the BL out there, both Team Donald and Team Mickey. We are doing so great!
> 
> I didn't have a big number loss last week, just 0.6 pounds, so I am hoping for more tomorrow. Good Luck to everyone and stay positive!



Hey Jill!  I LOVE that you are celebrating drinking your water!    WAY TO GO!  I bet all the water helped make your thighs look slimmer.    I will wish for a bigger loss for you this week but think you are doing AWESOME regardless!  



cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Results Week 1: Fantasyland



CC - Thanks again for doing this for us!  It is amazing how helpful the Healthy Habits are.  I had a really crazy and stressful sort of week but have been good about logging everything.  This week you will see my numbers!  

 Congratulations to all the participants on BOTH teams!  That is totally something to celebrate today!  



luvpoohandcompany said:


> I am going to celebrate the fact that I havent given up on myself this week and that I really feel part of a team. So even though I may not do as well as I'd hoped I still get to celebrate everyone elses acheivements and hopefully that will spur me on to greater sucess in the coming weeks
> 
> Good luck to everyone tomorrow for your weigh-ins. I'm sure as a team we will lose big time (I mean that in a good way)



  What a great thing to celebrate!  You will be amazed at the power of this thread to keep you going and motivate you so that you won't give up!  



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to Jen for being an amazing coach this week especially since you were having such a tough time yourself



Thanks!  As I said, it is always good to coach because you really focus on being healthy and thinking about all of this.  I find that the weeks I coach that I generally do well.  



Ruthie5671 said:


> QOTD: What can you celebrate this week besides a number on the scale?
> 
> I'm celebrating that I have brought my lunch to work every day this week that I was in the office.  That had me saving money and eating healthier!!  I'm also proud of myself that although my exercise is non-existent, I'm focusing on improving my eating habits.  There has been no Mt. Dew, no Cheetoes, no chips and dip and no snacking after dinner!
> 
> And thanks to whoever posted the receipe for the faux fried chicken dipped in the mustard/milk sauce and then bread crumbs.  I made it last night using spicy brown mustard and it was delicious!!!!!!!!!!!



 YAY to brining your lunch to work!  Packing a lunch helps you stay on plan, eat what you really should be eating AND save money!  The exercise will come.  Maybe you could set a goal of exercising just once next week and see how it goes to get you started?  I also love that you have not been snacking after dinner...that will TOTALLY help you out! 

Glad you liked the chicken fingers!  I think they are so simple, healthy and fun!  



pjlla said:


> This is a GREAT QOTD and right on time for me.  TOM showed up without warning yesterday (getting old really sucks) and I'm SURE it will definitely have a negative impact on whatever TINY loss I was hoping for this week.
> 
> I am going to celebrate all of the NEW BL challenge friends I am making.  I couldn't imagine a few years ago that my bestest buddies in the world (well, other than my family) would end up being a group of like-minded Disney lovin' folks that I would "meet" online!  I've made some great friends here and now there is the potential for many more new friends!
> 
> These challenges have DEFINITELY had a positive impact in keeping me on track over the past 4 years.  In fact, just last week I celebrated FOUR YEARS of healthier eating and exercise!!
> 
> JEN:  Just wanted to say that I am glad that Hagrid had some improvement.  Hopefully he will have some healing and be with you all a bit longer.  My kitty, Lucky, sends her love from the top of my monitor, where she is currently relaxing!



  I am glad you can celebrate FOUR YEARS of a healthier life!    That is such a HUGE accomplishment and it makes me so happy for you and so hopeful that I can keep at it as well.  This group does make a positive impact on it and know that I need it to keep me on track.  

Thanks for the note about Hagrid!  It is amazing the impact our pets have on us.  We all knew how important this cat was to us but didn't REALLY get it until this week.  Now, after $700+ in vet bills, we said that he owes us several more years before scaring us like that again!


----------



## donaldandpirates

jenanderson said:


> *QOTD:  What can you celebrate this week besides a number on the scale?*



I am celebrating generally having more energy since I've given up soda.  I've been sleeping better this week too. 



luvpoohandcompany said:


> I am going to celebrate the fact that I havent given up on myself this week and that I really feel part of a team.



So say we all!  



jenanderson said:


> Thanks!  As I said, it is always good to coach because you really focus on being healthy and thinking about all of this.  I find that the weeks I coach that I generally do well.  :



Thanks for being a GREAT coach this week!

The snow has started here in Chicagoland.  I was tired yesterday afternoon and evening and didn't get my workout done, so I may do 20 minutes of shoveling (instead of making DH or DD do it) and get my workout done today to make up for it.


----------



## lisaviolet

mikamah said:


> Hello to everyone else I've missed.  Hope you all are having a positive, successful week!!  Hugs to anyone in need.



Hi to all the Donalds.    I'll be seeing you all when we merge.  Which is  to me in some ways.  Since I can't even keep up with the split.  

Oh well.  

Kathy.    Just caught the TR.  So sweet.  Thank you.  And want to let you know that I pretty well fell off the couch when I looked down and saw a 10 beside Michael's name.    Holy cow Batman.


----------



## jillbur

cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Results Week 1: Fantasyland
> 
> *Congratulations to all our participants!*
> 
> *Team Mickey had 10 participants:*
> bellebookworm9
> BMC423
> cclovesdis
> Disneywedding2010
> glass1/2fll
> KDIPIAZZ
> MelindaRuns
> myweegirls
> Rozz
> RutgersAlum
> 
> *Team Donald had 16 participants:*
> #1hoosierfan
> 4HOLIDAYS
> 6Smiles
> belledreamer
> buzz5985
> disneyluvr
> GoofyPredsFan
> JacksLilWench
> jillbur
> klmrph
> luvpoohandcompany
> Mary▪Poppins
> MissDisney121
> mommyof2pirates
> momofdjc
> ougrad86
> 
> *Team Donald is the team winner for HH Week 1! Congratulations!*
> 
> *Congratulations to all of the Team Mickey Participants for earning 5/5 on at least 1 of the 4 Healthy Habits! They were:*
> bellebookworm9
> BMC423
> cclovesdis
> Disneywedding2010
> glass1/2fll
> KDIPIAZZ
> MelindaRuns
> myweegirls
> Rozz
> RutgersAlum
> 
> *Congratulations to MelindaRuns and RutgersAlum from Team Mickey for earning all 22/22 points!*
> 
> *Congratulations to the Team Donald Participants who earned 5/5 on at least 1 Healthy Habit! They are:*
> #1hoosierfan
> 4HOLIDAYS
> 6Smiles
> belledreamer
> buzz5985
> disneyluvr
> GoofyPredsFan
> jillbur
> klmrph
> luvpoohandcompany
> Mary▪Poppins
> MissDisney121
> mommyof2pirates
> momofdjc
> ougrad86
> 
> *Congratulations to belledreamer, buzz5985, and mommyof2pirates for earning all 22/22 points!*
> 
> For Week 1: Fantasyland, I have a mini-prize to *Team Donald Participant GoofyPredsFan*. Please PM me your address and I will mail out your prize as soon as possible.



Yay Team Donald! And congrats to everyone taking part in HH. This is my first HH and I am loving it!  Thanks CC!!




pjlla said:


> I am going to celebrate all of the NEW BL challenge friends I am making.  I couldn't imagine a few years ago that my bestest buddies in the world (well, other than my family) would end up being a group of like-minded Disney lovin' folks that I would "meet" online!  I've made some great friends here and now there is the potential for many more new friends!
> 
> These challenges have DEFINITELY had a positive impact in keeping me on track over the past 4 years.  In fact, just last week I celebrated FOUR YEARS of healthier eating and exercise!!
> 
> BTW, I made the steelcut oats in the crockpot last night (minus the sugar).  I made a half batch because I KNEW we didn't need all of that oatmeal.  Just 1 C of the oats made a LOT of oatmeal.  DD and I enjoyed it..... DS ate it but protested, and DH claimed it was too many carbs... (healthy carbs you DOPE!).  I have an old small crockpot ("Crock-ette") and the half batch fit it perfectly.  I had it started at about 9:30pm and when I came down at 7:15 am (later than usual because of the snow delay) it was perfect!!  I would do it again in a heart beat.... but I'll make a smaller batch next time.... just enough for DD and I.  It will be a PERFECT thing to make on swim mornings when she needs something healthy at 5am!!



Great job on celebrating 4 years of healthier eating and exercise! Not that your super active kids needs it, but you are an awesome example for them (and us)! 

It's so funny that I talk about all of you like I actually know you personally lol. I mentioned something about Gretchen the other day to DH and wanted to show him the pics of her villa at OKW and he was like, "How do you know this girl?" I said, "Uh, hello? DIS and WISH." 

Also, I make a full batch of the oats and split it up by serving size in containers. Then breakfast is ready for the week. It still tastes good days later, but sometimes I have to add a little extra water to it.




jenanderson said:


> Hey Jill!  I LOVE that you are celebrating drinking your water!    WAY TO GO!  I bet all the water helped make your thighs look slimmer.    I will wish for a bigger loss for you this week but think you are doing AWESOME regardless!
> 
> Thanks for the note about Hagrid!  It is amazing the impact our pets have on us.  We all knew how important this cat was to us but didn't REALLY get it until this week.  Now, after $700+ in vet bills, we said that he owes us several more years before scaring us like that again!



Thanks for the encouragement and support!

Also, my dad always told me I should be a vet. One day I asked why and he said, when people get sick, they won't pay to go to the doctor. But, when people's pets get sick, they will pay whatever it takes to get them better. It's so sad that it's true for some people. And, I know I would pay whatever it takes to get my pets well. I, however, see my doctor regularly as does my family.




donaldandpirates said:


> The snow has started here in Chicagoland.  I was tired yesterday afternoon and evening and didn't get my workout done, so I may do 20 minutes of shoveling (instead of making DH or DD do it) and get my workout done today to make up for it.



Ummmmm, why don't you just keep that snow in Chicago? We're fine without it here in PA  Actually, we are only supposed to get about an inch tonight and another 1-3 tomorrow. Not horrible, but you can have it!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Well, I am off to finish up here at work so I'll check back later (hopefully I will have time).

Jill


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald!*
> 
> *Karen - *Good Luck at your job interview today!
> 
> Tomorrow is our 2nd weigh in.  I know as I look at the scale today that I need to prepare myself for either a very small loss, maintaining or possibly even a gain.  As I think about this, I also know that I need to figure out what I am going to celebrate besides the weight loss (especially if there is no weight loss).  The scale can sometimes cause me to feel bad about this journey and it should not the only measure of our success.  So today, before we have to look at the numbers for the week, lets celebrate our success that do not include the scale.
> 
> *QOTD:  What can you celebrate this week besides a number on the scale?*



*Thanks for all the interview wishes!!* You guys just rock!  I'm doing a drive by since I just got into the office at noon and have a million things to do before my presentation tonight!

The interview went very well and it looks like they want me back in a few weeks to meet with the parents and students.  They also want me to submit a writing sample....not my strength so I will have an English teacher friend check them over   So, I may have a new job by the second week in March! (granted I wouldn't begin until July 1st!)  Fingers crossed!!

And yes, THAT is what I am celebrating this week....that I took the risk and put myself out there as a professional.  As much as I would like to celebrate with a nice ice creak sundae....I will just go and refill my water bottle 

I'll check in later!!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

melmar136 said:


> Just caught up.  I haven't had a chance to get on the DIS at all today. I went to get a tattoo (my 2nd) with a friend from work.  It is Disney-ish, and I love it!  I will post a picture tomorrow, and the story behind it.  Just had a minute to say hello after reading all of the posts from today.
> Hope everyone has a good rest of the night!



oh your leaving us hanging here.....cant wait to see it and find out what it is.



LuvBaloo said:


> Late getting on here today, but today I chose not to put sugar in my tea at work.  And tonight I bought a new pack of herbal tea that will taste good without sugar.
> 
> 
> Went to Curves this evening.  So I'm 4 out of the last 5 days making time to go out and exercise.



Sounds like your on a roll shannon.  Great Job



luvpoohandcompany said:


> *Bad News*I have to admit to being less than good about my exercise this week Haven't been great about some of this weeks other HH either!!
> *Good News* Normally at this point I would throw in the towel and give up.....but NOT THIS TIME
> 
> I did check my notebook (which for some reason in my head I keep calling my "super, dooper notebook") and at least I can honestly see I have drunk all my water each day, tracked all I've eaten (stayed OP there ) and relaxed each day!! Funny how I thought I'd been sooo busy but I'd no problem relaxing
> 
> Anyway just wanted to own up and to put it down in print that this time I'm NOT giving up!
> 
> Hopefully get to check in later with you all



Yep it is a journey not a race.  Not everyday will be perfect but the fact that you are admitting your slips and getting right back at it is wonderful.  Great work.



jenanderson said:


> *QOTD:  What can you celebrate this week besides a number on the scale?*



I am celebrating 2wks off of fast food and diet soda.  I was drinking at least 3 sodas a day and had fast food such as mcdonalds at least once a day but more often it was 2-3 meals.  It was disgusting and now looking back I have no idea even why?????

I am also celebrating the fact I feel like I am back into running again. 




jillbur said:


> On a more positive note, I called Disney yesterday hehe . I just wanted to get ideas of room only costs for next Jan/Feb and you can't do it online. We would probably stay at POP since the boys love it and the park hours are shorter so we aren't in the room much. When I got the price for POP, I compared to a similar price time this year, but made it into a package to see what the total cost would be. Now I'm in Disney mode and we haven't even booked flights to Austin for our vacation this summer lol. DH thinks I'm crazy, but when I was discussing where I want to eat and which parks I want to do (probably only 3.5 days in parks since I only have a couple personal days), he started getting all into it.  I have him hooked! And, DSs overheard us talking so now they are all excited! So, that's my big excitement for the week!
> 
> 
> Off to a meeting...
> 
> Jill



that is definitely exciting Jill.   I love the disney planning just as much as actually taking the trips.



cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Results Week 1: Fantasyland
> 
> *Congratulations to all our participants!*
> 
> *Team Mickey had 10 participants:*
> bellebookworm9
> BMC423
> cclovesdis
> Disneywedding2010
> glass1/2fll
> KDIPIAZZ
> MelindaRuns
> myweegirls
> Rozz
> RutgersAlum
> 
> *Team Donald had 16 participants:*
> #1hoosierfan
> 4HOLIDAYS
> 6Smiles
> belledreamer
> buzz5985
> disneyluvr
> GoofyPredsFan
> JacksLilWench
> jillbur
> klmrph
> luvpoohandcompany
> Mary▪Poppins
> MissDisney121
> mommyof2pirates
> momofdjc
> ougrad86
> 
> *Team Donald is the team winner for HH Week 1! Congratulations!*
> 
> *Congratulations to all of the Team Mickey Participants for earning 5/5 on at least 1 of the 4 Healthy Habits! They were:*
> bellebookworm9
> BMC423
> cclovesdis
> Disneywedding2010
> glass1/2fll
> KDIPIAZZ
> MelindaRuns
> myweegirls
> Rozz
> RutgersAlum
> 
> *Congratulations to MelindaRuns and RutgersAlum from Team Mickey for earning all 22/22 points!*
> 
> *Congratulations to the Team Donald Participants who earned 5/5 on at least 1 Healthy Habit! They are:*
> #1hoosierfan
> 4HOLIDAYS
> 6Smiles
> belledreamer
> buzz5985
> disneyluvr
> GoofyPredsFan
> jillbur
> klmrph
> luvpoohandcompany
> Mary▪Poppins
> MissDisney121
> mommyof2pirates
> momofdjc
> ougrad86
> 
> *Congratulations to belledreamer, buzz5985, and mommyof2pirates for earning all 22/22 points!*
> 
> For Week 1: Fantasyland, I have a mini-prize to *Team Donald Participant GoofyPredsFan*. Please PM me your address and I will mail out your prize as soon as possible.



Great Job to everyone for participating.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> *Thanks for all the interview wishes!!* You guys just rock!  I'm doing a drive by since I just got into the office at noon and have a million things to do before my presentation tonight!
> 
> The interview went very well and it looks like they want me back in a few weeks to meet with the parents and students.  They also want me to submit a writing sample....not my strength so I will have an English teacher friend check them over   So, I may have a new job by the second week in March! (granted I wouldn't begin until July 1st!)  Fingers crossed!!
> 
> And yes, THAT is what I am celebrating this week....that I took the risk and put myself out there as a professional.  As much as I would like to celebrate with a nice ice creak sundae....I will just go and refill my water bottle
> 
> I'll check in later!!!



I am so glad to hear the interview went well.  Good luck on hopefully getting the job.  Even if you dont you have a wonderful accomplishment to celebrate of just putting yourself out there.  I hope the water is tasty.

**********************************************************

It has been a gloomy rainy day here but thank goodness it wasnt snow.  So Im not complaining.  I do feel kind of gloomy myself but that is just TOM talking.  Tonight is a trip to the grocery store.  I dont have a list made which is never a good thing but I will make sure to eat before I go.  I do have lots of coupons though.

Mike will take Ryan to basketball practice and Nick will go along to watch too so its some alone time for me.  Too bad it has to be spent grocery shopping.

Today is my rest day from working out.  I was going to do 20 minutes of kinect but my foot was sore the past couple of workouts because I need new shoes and I just dont want to push it too much.


----------



## JacksLilWench

pjlla said:


> Great thing to celebrate!!





jenanderson said:


> YAY!  That is so exciting that you are going to sign up for your first 5K!  WAY TO GO!    You will get to that 10 mile distance before you know it and it will feel so good when you accomplish the Tower of Terror Race!



Thank you guys!  It's official now, too- I just paid my $25 and registered for the Cupid's Cup 5K on February 11th!  There's no backing out now!!

And *Jen*, I think it was you who told me about maybe a bellhop costume for the race...it got me thinking about a french maid-ish costume.  I don't think I would look good in a bellhop costume!  I am trying to see how I can work it without looking all hoochie-mama during the race.  Disney is a family place after all, lol!

I am so excited!!


----------



## buzz5985

luvpoohandcompany said:


> *Bad News*I have to admit to being less than good about my exercise this week Haven't been great about some of this weeks other HH either!!
> *Good News* Normally at this point I would throw in the towel and give up.....but NOT THIS TIME
> 
> I did check my notebook (which for some reason in my head I keep calling my "super, dooper notebook") and at least I can honestly see I have drunk all my water each day, tracked all I've eaten (stayed OP there ) and relaxed each day!! Funny how I thought I'd been sooo busy but I'd no problem relaxing
> 
> Anyway just wanted to own up and to put it down in print that this time I'm NOT giving up!
> 
> Hopefully get to check in later with you all



Great attitude!!!  



jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald!*
> 
> *Karen - *Good Luck at your job interview today!
> 
> Tomorrow is our 2nd weigh in.  I know as I look at the scale today that I need to prepare myself for either a very small loss, maintaining or possibly even a gain.  As I think about this, I also know that I need to figure out what I am going to celebrate besides the weight loss (especially if there is no weight loss).  The scale can sometimes cause me to feel bad about this journey and it should not the only measure of our success.  So today, before we have to look at the numbers for the week, lets celebrate our success that do not include the scale.
> 
> *QOTD:  What can you celebrate this week besides a number on the scale?*




That I have kept up with this thead, and only get about 4 pages behind each day!!!  Honestly - I have kept up with the tracking on myfitnesspal.  I was amazed that I had a little Ghirardelli chocolate square that when you scanned the barcode on the back - it was in their data bank.  1 piece 56 calories.  

Janis


----------



## dvcmom72

Hey guys! I have officially joined your team today and I'm so excited!  I have a lot of catching up to do here but I wanted to introduce myself...
I'm Sharon and I just turned 39.  I am a single mom of the most handsome little 3 year old named Joshua.  He has already been to WDW 3 times...I've lost count of how many times I've been.
I'm turning 40 in November and I'm spending that week at WDW.  Sooo...my goal really is to lose 40 pounds by my 40th birthday (40 BY 40...LOL).
I also just returned to weight watchers, today actually, so I'm hoping that this in combination with that will keep me on track!
Looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## buzz5985

luvpoohandcompany said:


> pjlla said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds delicious but very calorie dense.  The portion size must be very tiny.  I'm afraid it would be a big trigger food for me, so I will definitely NOT be making this any time soon!
> 
> It  robably is quite calorie dense but is very filling but I hear ya on triggers we all have them
> 
> *Granola is meant to be calorie dense.  It's for taking on the trail, for quick bursts of energy when needed.  I add a lot of dried fruit to mine.  My DS never leaves the house without a bag of the homemade - especially now that he's wrestling - gives him a little boost after a round.*
> 
> 
> 
> This is a GREAT QOTD and right on time for me.  TOM showed up without warning yesterday (getting old really sucks) and I'm SURE it will definitely have a negative impact on whatever TINY loss I was hoping for this week.
> 
> I agree on the old age. TOM keeps appearing on mewithout warning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am almost 53 years old, and am more regular now than when I was in my 20's.  Go figure????
> 
> 
> 
> dvcmom72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys! I have officially joined your team today and I'm so excited!  I have a lot of catching up to do here but I wanted to introduce myself...
> I'm Sharon and I just turned 39.  I am a single mom of the most handsome little 3 year old named Joshua.  He has already been to WDW 3 times...I've lost count of how many times I've been.
> I'm turning 40 in November and I'm spending that week at WDW.  Sooo...my goal really is to lose 40 pounds by my 40th birthday (40 BY 40...LOL).
> I also just returned to weight watchers, today actually, so I'm hoping that this in combination with that will keep me on track!
> Looking forward to getting to know you all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welcome!!!
> 
> I went and watched the parts of the BL that I missed.  Online the episode is 86 minutes long.  LOL  Far form the 120 minutes.  Anyway - the nutritionist said - 6 pieces of California roll may have only 300 calories - but has more carbs than 5 slices of white bread.
> 
> There are some articles over on Livestrong that go over the different styles of sushi.  I thought I had read an article in Prevention but was unable to find it.
> 
> Janis
Click to expand...


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald!*
> 
> *QOTD:  What can you celebrate this week besides a number on the scale?*



Hello everyone!  What a crazy day.  I am in MO and we had our first snow today.  All the schools around were closed except ours  So my poor daughter (12) went in the crazy cold blowing snow to the bus...which didn't come!  Apparently it slid off the road before it got to her.  So she called me 15 minutes after she should have been gone and was almost in tears wanting to come home!  I felt terrible for her and said heck ya, get home!  She was frozen solid!  So my husband took her and son (10) in.  
Anyhoo...to the QOTD, I probably am not losing any this week either, but I'm working just as hard as I did last week, so I am super proud that I'm not quitting.  I'm chalking it up to the second week curse!!  I feel great.  I had a kidney stone right before christmas and today had my follow up.  The doc said the best thing I can do is drink tons of water.  I was happy to hear that cause I am doing just that!!


----------



## Jujubee727

Hi everyone!!

I have been trying to catch up on all the posts but I was finding my self to be getting even further behind. I read the first ten pages or so and then the last six pages. So I might not be totally clued in to what is going on with everyone but I'm going to try my best to make sense of all the conversations from here on!! 

I gotta admit I'm a little nervous about the weigh in tomorrow! I am really proud of myself this week though! I have been sticking to my diet and haven't cheated at all! I guess we shall see tomorrow if it is paying off yet or not! 




jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald!*
> 
> *Karen - *Good Luck at your job interview today!
> 
> Tomorrow is our 2nd weigh in.  I know as I look at the scale today that I need to prepare myself for either a very small loss, maintaining or possibly even a gain.  As I think about this, I also know that I need to figure out what I am going to celebrate besides the weight loss (especially if there is no weight loss).  The scale can sometimes cause me to feel bad about this journey and it should not the only measure of our success.  So today, before we have to look at the numbers for the week, lets celebrate our success that do not include the scale.
> 
> *QOTD:  What can you celebrate this week besides a number on the scale?*



I am celebrating not cheating on my diet at all so far! Also that I have been trying extra hard to stay active during the day by keeping some upbeat music on in the house. I have also been doing great with adding more veggies to my diet! That has always been a huge struggle for me!! And one more, I think I have drank more water in the past two weeks then I have had in some MONTHS!! I am proud of myself for staying so strong through this so far. I just hope the scale shows a little bit of a pay off in the morning! I definitely feel more energetic but don't feel any different weight wise...I guess we will see tomorrow!! :nervous:


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Results Week 1: Fantasyland
> 
> *Congratulations to all our participants!*
> 
> *Team Mickey had 10 participants:*
> bellebookworm9
> BMC423
> cclovesdis
> Disneywedding2010
> glass1/2fll
> KDIPIAZZ
> MelindaRuns
> myweegirls
> Rozz
> RutgersAlum
> 
> *Team Donald had 16 participants:*
> #1hoosierfan
> 4HOLIDAYS
> 6Smiles
> belledreamer
> buzz5985
> disneyluvr
> GoofyPredsFan
> JacksLilWench
> jillbur
> klmrph
> luvpoohandcompany
> Mary▪Poppins
> MissDisney121
> mommyof2pirates
> momofdjc
> ougrad86
> 
> *Team Donald is the team winner for HH Week 1! Congratulations!*
> 
> *Congratulations to all of the Team Mickey Participants for earning 5/5 on at least 1 of the 4 Healthy Habits! They were:*
> bellebookworm9
> BMC423
> cclovesdis
> Disneywedding2010
> glass1/2fll
> KDIPIAZZ
> MelindaRuns
> myweegirls
> Rozz
> RutgersAlum
> 
> *Congratulations to MelindaRuns and RutgersAlum from Team Mickey for earning all 22/22 points!*
> 
> *Congratulations to the Team Donald Participants who earned 5/5 on at least 1 Healthy Habit! They are:*
> #1hoosierfan
> 4HOLIDAYS
> 6Smiles
> belledreamer
> buzz5985
> disneyluvr
> GoofyPredsFan
> jillbur
> klmrph
> luvpoohandcompany
> Mary▪Poppins
> MissDisney121
> mommyof2pirates
> momofdjc
> ougrad86
> 
> *Congratulations to belledreamer, buzz5985, and mommyof2pirates for earning all 22/22 points!*
> 
> For Week 1: Fantasyland, I have a mini-prize to *Team Donald Participant GoofyPredsFan*. Please PM me your address and I will mail out your prize as soon as possible.



This is so exciting!!  I NEVER win anything.  haha!!  Thank you.  Congrats to all the participants.  This challenge has been more helpful than I ever would have imagined.


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

Jen...thank you for being such an awesome coach this week!  Your kind words have been very encouraging 

--Lynda


----------



## #1hoosierfan

Jen - Thanks for being our coach this week! 

QOTD - 

I am proud of myself for:

keeping up with P90x
drinking at least 64 ounces of water each day
tracking ALL of my food for almost 2 weeks
drinking only 1 diet soda this week

I hope that the scale pays off for me tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Disneyluvr

QOTD: What can you celebrate this week besides a number on the scale?

I am celebrating the fact that I have not given up! I have been tracking my food everyday, the good, the bad and the ugly! If I ate it I wrote it down! I have drank enough water to fill a pool and although I still haven't gotten good at getting in my exercise everyday, I am trying to find little ways each day to move more.

Thanks CC for the HH each week that really are starting to become HABITS! 

I've really had a bad day today, TOM for me too and it's parent/teacher conference night. I have several more hours to be here and cramps from h*#%, I swear I feel about 9 cm dialated and about ready to push! Labor has nothing on these cramps  MUST...... STAY........AWAY.......FROM........THE........CHOCOLATE!


----------



## Rose&Mike

LuvBaloo said:


> Late getting on here today, but today I chose not to put sugar in my tea at work.  And tonight I bought a new pack of herbal tea that will taste good without sugar.
> 
> 
> Went to Curves this evening.  So I'm 4 out of the last 5 days making time to go out and exercise.


Great job Shannon!



donac said:


> Ds2 comes home tomorrow.  We heard from him yesterday askingif his brother could pick him up from the airport.  He was supposed to go from Newark to Phil by train and then we would have had to pick him up from his college in nj.   That would have meant at least 3 hours of us driving to pick him up.  Newark  is only 40 minutes away.  We are disappointed because we liked the idea of sitting and talking to him on the way home.  But at least he will be home.
> 
> QOTD   I always need music in the morning
> 
> Pretty quiet day today.  I have yoga tonight but that is it.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


We always liked car time too.



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Anyway just wanted to own up and to put it down in print that this time I'm NOT giving up!
> 
> Hopefully get to check in later with you all


Remember you don't have to be perfect, you just have to keep trying.



jenanderson said:


> *QOTD:  What can you celebrate this week besides a number on the scale?*


Sticking with the 100 days of purposeful movement for 30 minutes challenge even though I really, really, really wanted to quit!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> I am going to celebrate the fact that I havent given up on myself this week and that I really feel part of a team. So even though I may not do as well as I'd hoped I still get to celebrate everyone elses acheivements and hopefully that will spur me on to greater sucess in the coming weeks
> 
> Good luck to everyone tomorrow for your weigh-ins. I'm sure as a team we will lose big time (I mean that in a good way)


Great post!



Ruthie5671 said:


> QOTD: What can you celebrate this week besides a number on the scale?
> 
> I'm celebrating that I have brought my lunch to work every day this week that I was in the office.  That had me saving money and eating healthier!!  I'm also proud of myself that although my exercise is non-existent, I'm focusing on improving my eating habits.  There has been no Mt. Dew, no Cheetoes, no chips and dip and no snacking after dinner!


Sounds like you did great with food this week!



donaldandpirates said:


> I am celebrating generally having more energy since I've given up soda.  I've been sleeping better this week too.


Yep, giving up the soda makes a HUGE difference!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> *Thanks for all the interview wishes!!* You guys just rock!  I'm doing a drive by since I just got into the office at noon and have a million things to do before my presentation tonight!
> 
> The interview went very well and it looks like they want me back in a few weeks to meet with the parents and students.  They also want me to submit a writing sample....not my strength so I will have an English teacher friend check them over   So, I may have a new job by the second week in March! (granted I wouldn't begin until July 1st!)  Fingers crossed!!
> 
> And yes, THAT is what I am celebrating this week....that I took the risk and put myself out there as a professional.  As much as I would like to celebrate with a nice ice creak sundae....I will just go and refill my water bottle
> 
> I'll check in later!!!


I am so glad it went well!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am celebrating 2wks off of fast food and diet soda.  I was drinking at least 3 sodas a day and had fast food such as mcdonalds at least once a day but more often it was 2-3 meals.  It was disgusting and now looking back I have no idea even why?????


Lindsay--I am so proud of you!!! And I think a rest day is a good idea if your foot is bothering you.



JacksLilWench said:


> Thank you guys!  It's official now, too- I just paid my $25 and registered for the Cupid's Cup 5K on February 11th!  There's no backing out now!!
> 
> And *Jen*, I think it was you who told me about maybe a bellhop costume for the race...it got me thinking about a french maid-ish costume.  I don't think I would look good in a bellhop costume!  I am trying to see how I can work it without looking all hoochie-mama during the race.  Disney is a family place after all, lol!
> 
> I am so excited!!


Congrats! I think you can get away with a little bit of hoochie at a night race. It is a night race, right? But personally I couldn't do it, cause I'd need my full support jog bra! Now, the short running skirt/maid skirt I could pull off!



dvcmom72 said:


> Hey guys! I have officially joined your team today and I'm so excited!  I have a lot of catching up to do here but I wanted to introduce myself...
> I'm Sharon and I just turned 39.  I am a single mom of the most handsome little 3 year old named Joshua.  He has already been to WDW 3 times...I've lost count of how many times I've been.
> I'm turning 40 in November and I'm spending that week at WDW.  Sooo...my goal really is to lose 40 pounds by my 40th birthday (40 BY 40...LOL).
> I also just returned to weight watchers, today actually, so I'm hoping that this in combination with that will keep me on track!
> Looking forward to getting to know you all!


Welcome!



#1hoosierfan said:


> Jen - Thanks for being our coach this week!
> 
> QOTD -
> 
> I am proud of myself for:
> 
> keeping up with P90x
> drinking at least 64 ounces of water each day
> tracking ALL of my food for almost 2 weeks
> drinking only 1 diet soda this week
> 
> I hope that the scale pays off for me tomorrow!!!!!


How are the roads over there? It looks like it might be staying somewhat south of the river, but hard to tell. I think it's going to get icy tonight!

*******
So to make a long story short, I cancelled my 8am pt appointment for tomorrow. The highway I have to take is notorious for being icy, and we are getting blowing snow tonight and I just didn't want to deal with it. When I called to cancel and tried to reschedule, I found out the physical therapist is going on maternity leave early, so I am done with physical therapy for now! I am so happy! She wanted me to see someone else for a few visits, but I was headed towards being done anyway, and honestly I don't want to see anyone else right now. I promised if I start having problems to get in to see someone sooner rather than later. 

Thank you to *Jen* for coaching this week! 


*Don't forget when you send in your weights in the morning to include your team name to make things easier for Sue!*

Have a great night!


----------



## pjlla

jenanderson said:


> I am glad you can celebrate FOUR YEARS of a healthier life!  That is such a HUGE accomplishment and it makes me so happy for you and so hopeful that I can keep at it as well.  This group does make a positive impact on it and know that I need it to keep me on track.
> 
> And these four years have FLOWN by.... and I can tell you, for certain.... I definitely do NOT remember the treats I've had to forego or the desserts I've skipped or the tired feeling from a hard workout.... but I remember every proud moment of holding my head up high because I am not embarrassed to be the "fat girl" in the room!  I remember being able to do the dry-land workout with my DD's swim team one summer evening and not being embarrassed about running and doing push-ups and sit-ups with a bunch of teens! (Okay.... I was way slower than them.... but I still did it!)  I remember meeting new friends of my kids and not feeling like I will embarrass my kids.  I remember being on the "big-screen" at DS's robotics tournament in an auditorium with hundreds of people.... and all I thought was "I look pretty good!"   It has all been worth it.
> 
> Thanks for the note about Hagrid!  It is amazing the impact our pets have on us.  We all knew how important this cat was to us but didn't REALLY get it until this week.  Now, after $700+ in vet bills, we said that he owes us several more years before scaring us like that again!



At least the $700 got you more time with Hagrid.  When I lost my Olivia a few years ago, she was at the vet's on IV's and such for 5 days trying to get her kidneys to function again before she lost her battle (and yes, the kids and I drove the nearly 60 minutes round-trip to the vet every day to visit her.... never regretted that decision).  It ended up costing me $500 to take home my kitty and bury her.  It was a a very sad day here.   Give Hagrid a hug and pat for me. (BTW, love the name!)



jillbur said:


> Great job on celebrating 4 years of healthier eating and exercise! Not that your super active kids needs it, but you are an awesome example for them (and us)!
> 
> Well.... they are both "active" but DS definitely needs to exercise more regularly when he isn't playing a sport (like most of the summer!).  We had fun playing Just Dance 3 on the Wii the other night.... it was fun for me to look silly and I liked getting him moving.  In 8th grade they no longer have recess, so other than two days of basketball (one game/one practice) and one day of snowboarding, he isn't very active in the winter.
> 
> It's so funny that I talk about all of you like I actually know you personally lol. I mentioned something about Gretchen the other day to DH and wanted to show him the pics of her villa at OKW and he was like, "How do you know this girl?" I said, "Uh, hello? DIS and WISH."
> 
> Without a doubt, you all are the friends I talk to and talk about the most!  Meeting Deb last year and meeting Kathy this year have been highlights of my years!  And I can't wait to meet Rose, Maria, Sue and so many others!
> 
> Also, I make a full batch of the oats and split it up by serving size in containers. Then breakfast is ready for the week. It still tastes good days later, but sometimes I have to add a little extra water to it.
> 
> I was surprised at how large a batch it seemed to make.  I definitely had a big serving (although I didn't measure it, I tried to take a quarter of the batch, since a serving of the oats dry is 1/4 C), DD had a fair size serving, DS had a small serving, and there is probably one large or two smaller servings left in the fridge for the weekend.  It definitely looked bigger than a regular 1/4 C serving that I cook on the stovetop.  Maybe the overnight cooking makes the oats absorb more water and it "puffs up" more.  It did seem really "inflated" when I lifted the lid this morning.
> 
> Well, I am off to finish up here at work so I'll check back later (hopefully I will have time).
> 
> Jill





RemembertheMagic98 said:


> *Thanks for all the interview wishes!!* You guys just rock!  I'm doing a drive by since I just got into the office at noon and have a million things to do before my presentation tonight!
> 
> The interview went very well and it looks like they want me back in a few weeks to meet with the parents and students.  They also want me to submit a writing sample....not my strength so I will have an English teacher friend check them over   So, I may have a new job by the second week in March! (granted I wouldn't begin until July 1st!)  Fingers crossed!!
> 
> And yes, THAT is what I am celebrating this week....that I took the risk and put myself out there as a professional.  As much as I would like to celebrate with a nice ice creak sundae....I will just go and refill my water bottle
> 
> I'll check in later!!!



Glad it went well.  Look forward to hearing more updates in a few weeks!!  Enjoy your celebratory water!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am celebrating 2wks off of fast food and diet soda.  I was drinking at least 3 sodas a day and had fast food such as mcdonalds at least once a day but more often it was 2-3 meals.  It was disgusting and now looking back I have no idea even why?????
> 
> I am also celebrating the fact I feel like I am back into running again.
> 
> SO much to celebrate!!!
> 
> 
> It has been a gloomy rainy day here but thank goodness it wasnt snow.  So Im not complaining.  I do feel kind of gloomy myself but that is just TOM talking.  Tonight is a trip to the grocery store.  I dont have a list made which is never a good thing but I will make sure to eat before I go.  I do have lots of coupons though.
> 
> I hit the store last night and forgot to use my coupons!    Hope you don't do the same!
> 
> Mike will take Ryan to basketball practice and Nick will go along to watch too so its some alone time for me.  Too bad it has to be spent grocery shopping.
> 
> That was my alone time last night too!
> 
> Today is my rest day from working out.  I was going to do 20 minutes of kinect but my foot was sore the past couple of workouts because I need new shoes and I just dont want to push it too much.



Take care of your feet!!



JacksLilWench said:


> Thank you guys!  It's official now, too- I just paid my $25 and registered for the Cupid's Cup 5K on February 11th!  There's no backing out now!!
> 
> And *Jen*, I think it was you who told me about maybe a bellhop costume for the race...it got me thinking about a french maid-ish costume.  I don't think I would look good in a bellhop costume!  I am trying to see how I can work it without looking all hoochie-mama during the race.  Disney is a family place after all, lol!
> 
> I am so excited!!



Wow... two races!!  WTG!  DD would love to register for the TOT 10K, but as much fun as I think it would be, I don't want the pressure of doing a race at Disney.  It would eat into my park time too much!  We had considered doing the AK 5K last spring when we were there (coincidentally we were already going to be there the same weekend), but when I figured out how much park time we would be losing, it didn't seem worth it.  



dvcmom72 said:


> Hey guys! I have officially joined your team today and I'm so excited!  I have a lot of catching up to do here but I wanted to introduce myself...
> I'm Sharon and I just turned 39.  I am a single mom of the most handsome little 3 year old named Joshua.  He has already been to WDW 3 times...I've lost count of how many times I've been.
> I'm turning 40 in November and I'm spending that week at WDW.  Sooo...my goal really is to lose 40 pounds by my 40th birthday (40 BY 40...LOL).
> I also just returned to weight watchers, today actually, so I'm hoping that this in combination with that will keep me on track!
> Looking forward to getting to know you all!



Hi Sharon!  So nice to meet you!  You will have plenty of company here. We have many friends turning 40 this year ( we need to have a virtual birthday party at some point in time) and lots of moms to boys (mine turns 14 in two weeks).  I am a fellow WW as well, so I'd love to chat about it whenever you want!!



buzz5985 said:


> I am almost 53 years old, and am more regular now than when I was in my 20's.  Go figure????
> 
> I was always very regular, even in my teen years.... like clockwork. But about a year or so ago I hit the "perimenopause" state and things have been totally crazy since then.  Sometimes I go weeks without a visit from "Aunt Flo" and then other times she is knocking on the door with increasing regularity.  I have the unpredictability of it, but since I know it is just an introduction to the official title of "menopausal" I'll stick with it whenever I can get it for now!
> 
> Welcome!!!
> 
> I went and watched the parts of the BL that I missed.  Online the episode is 86 minutes long.  LOL  Far form the 120 minutes.  Anyway - the nutritionist said - 6 pieces of California roll may have only 300 calories - but has more carbs than 5 slices of white bread.
> 
> There are some articles over on Livestrong that go over the different styles of sushi.  I thought I had read an article in Prevention but was unable to find it.
> 
> Janis



Again... they are talking about a California roll, which has a lot more rice than many other types of sushi.  I would say that overall sushi is a very good choice for a meal/snack, as long as you watch the sodium in the soy sauce and such.  Not sure why I care to take the time to argue with them.  



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Hello everyone!  What a crazy day.  I am in MO and we had our first snow today.  All the schools around were closed except ours  So my poor daughter (12) went in the crazy cold blowing snow to the bus...which didn't come!  Apparently it slid off the road before it got to her.  So she called me 15 minutes after she should have been gone and was almost in tears wanting to come home!  I felt terrible for her and said heck ya, get home!  She was frozen solid!  So my husband took her and son (10) in.
> Anyhoo...to the QOTD, I probably am not losing any this week either, but I'm working just as hard as I did last week, so I am super proud that I'm not quitting.  I'm chalking it up to the second week curse!!  I feel great.  I had a kidney stone right before christmas and today had my follow up.  The doc said the best thing I can do is drink tons of water.  I was happy to hear that cause I am doing just that!!




Oh my gosh.  Poor DD!  



Jujubee727 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I have been trying to catch up on all the posts but I was finding my self to be getting even further behind. I read the first ten pages or so and then the last six pages. So I might not be totally clued in to what is going on with everyone but I'm going to try my best to make sense of all the conversations from here on!!
> 
> I gotta admit I'm a little nervous about the weigh in tomorrow! I am really proud of myself this week though! I have been sticking to my diet and haven't cheated at all! I guess we shall see tomorrow if it is paying off yet or not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am celebrating not cheating on my diet at all so far! Also that I have been trying extra hard to stay active during the day by keeping some upbeat music on in the house. I have also been doing great with adding more veggies to my diet! That has always been a huge struggle for me!! And one more, I think I have drank more water in the past two weeks then I have had in some MONTHS!! I am proud of myself for staying so strong through this so far. I just hope the scale shows a little bit of a pay off in the morning! I definitely feel more energetic but don't feel any different weight wise...I guess we will see tomorrow!! :nervous:



Fingers crossed for a great weigh-in tomorrow.... but PLEASE don't be discouraged if it isn't!  I've had weeks like that and it can be so very discouraging.  No matter what the scale says, please be sure to come back here and chat with us!

***********

Evening friends!  DS's snowboarding lessons ended up cancelled.... not sure exactly why, but it gave me an afternoon at home that I didn't expect.  I used the time to do more laundry sad2: ), sautee some veggies for homemade burrito bowls over the weekend, and make a batch of my homemade fruit/veggie juice.  

Like I mentioned earlier, TOM is visiting, so I'm not expecting anything exciting on the scale this week... plus it has been a tough week eating-wise.... which now that I think about it probably go hand in hand!!  DUH!  No WONDER I couldn't keep my hands out of the junk last weekend!  Guess I should have put two and two together sooner.  

BTW, for the person who asked about the Beanitos chips.....  they are chips made from black beans.  So many snack items (even "healthy " ones or low-fat ones") are made with a CORN base.  And most of that corn has been genetically modified and sprayed with chemicals, thanks to your friends at Monsanto.  In an effort to be healthier, I'm trying to reduce the number of corn and soy based items that we buy.  I stopped buying real Cheerios. I found DD another brand of "honey nut O's" that are made from organic, non-GMO ingredients.  I will buy tortilla chips for DS (he loves them with salsa and since he isn't much of a veggie eater, I'm thrilled that he eats salsa), but I try to stick with chips made from organic non-GMO corn.  

Anyhow.... I found these Beanitos chips and I think that they are DELICIOUS!  And they have some protein and fiber.  They are nice and crunchy and salty, which I really crave.  And since I watch my white carbs, they are a healthy high-fiber carb! They come in two flavors... one is just the "black bean chip" flavor and I think that the other is a cheese flavor.  Not particularly low fat or low calorie, but a reasonably healthy snack otherwise. 

I'm currently not scheduled to work tomorrow, but of course that could change with a call in the morning.  I will say YES if they call because I haven't worked much lately.  So if you don't see me around in the morning, assume that I am at work!  And DD has a swim meet in the evening about a 90minute drive north, so I won't be around much in the morning.  And DS has a b.ball game Saturday morning about a 90 minute drive west.... so I won't be around then either!!    So I'll either see you tomorrow morning.... or Saturday evening!  

Wishing you all good news on the scale tomorrow.... and encouragement to those who do not get the news they expect.  Remember our mantra.... "I will NEVER give up!"...........................P


----------



## jillbur

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> *
> 
> The interview went very well and it looks like they want me back in a few weeks to meet with the parents and students.  They also want me to submit a writing sample....not my strength so I will have an English teacher friend check them over   So, I may have a new job by the second week in March! (granted I wouldn't begin until July 1st!)  Fingers crossed!!
> 
> And yes, THAT is what I am celebrating this week....that I took the risk and put myself out there as a professional.  As much as I would like to celebrate with a nice ice creak sundae....I will just go and refill my water bottle
> 
> I'll check in later!!!*


*

Glad it went well and hopefully you'll get the job!




JacksLilWench said:



			Thank you guys!  It's official now, too- I just paid my $25 and registered for the Cupid's Cup 5K on February 11th!  There's no backing out now!!
		
Click to expand...


Yay on your 1st 5k! You'll have a great time!




dvcmom72 said:



			Hey guys! I have officially joined your team today and I'm so excited!  I have a lot of catching up to do here but I wanted to introduce myself...
I'm Sharon and I just turned 39.  I am a single mom of the most handsome little 3 year old named Joshua.  He has already been to WDW 3 times...I've lost count of how many times I've been.
I'm turning 40 in November and I'm spending that week at WDW.  Sooo...my goal really is to lose 40 pounds by my 40th birthday (40 BY 40...LOL).
I also just returned to weight watchers, today actually, so I'm hoping that this in combination with that will keep me on track!
Looking forward to getting to know you all! 

Click to expand...


Welcome!




GoofyPredsFan said:



			Hello everyone!  What a crazy day.  I am in MO and we had our first snow today.  All the schools around were closed except ours  So my poor daughter (12) went in the crazy cold blowing snow to the bus...which didn't come!  Apparently it slid off the road before it got to her.  So she called me 15 minutes after she should have been gone and was almost in tears wanting to come home!  I felt terrible for her and said heck ya, get home!  She was frozen solid!  So my husband took her and son (10) in.  
Anyhoo...to the QOTD, I probably am not losing any this week either, but I'm working just as hard as I did last week, so I am super proud that I'm not quitting.  I'm chalking it up to the second week curse!!  I feel great.  I had a kidney stone right before christmas and today had my follow up.  The doc said the best thing I can do is drink tons of water.  I was happy to hear that cause I am doing just that!!  

Click to expand...


Poor DD! Glad she wasn't on that bus, though, and hope anyone who was on it is ok. How much snow do you have?



Jujubee727 said:



			Hi everyone!!


I am celebrating not cheating on my diet at all so far! Also that I have been trying extra hard to stay active during the day by keeping some upbeat music on in the house. I have also been doing great with adding more veggies to my diet! That has always been a huge struggle for me!! And one more, I think I have drank more water in the past two weeks then I have had in some MONTHS!! I am proud of myself for staying so strong through this so far. I just hope the scale shows a little bit of a pay off in the morning! I definitely feel more energetic but don't feel any different weight wise...I guess we will see tomorrow!! :nervous:
		
Click to expand...


Great job! Keep it up!




GoofyPredsFan said:



			This is so exciting!!  I NEVER win anything.  haha!!  Thank you.  Congrats to all the participants.  This challenge has been more helpful than I ever would have imagined.  

Click to expand...


Yay for winning HH!




#1hoosierfan said:



			QOTD - 

I am proud of myself for:

keeping up with P90x
drinking at least 64 ounces of water each day
tracking ALL of my food for almost 2 weeks
drinking only 1 diet soda this week

I hope that the scale pays off for me tomorrow!!!!!
		
Click to expand...


Great job!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Well I am finally relaxing after a hectic day. I have to admit (well, confess actually) I had Little Caesar's for dinner.  I had all intentions on cooking dinner, but after DS's orthodontist appt it was too late to start cooking, so I asked DS what he wanted and Little Caesar's it was. At least I got 30 mins on the elliptical in before I ate. I'm hoping it doesn't affect my weigh in too much!

I made my menu of dinners from Saturday through next Thursday and just need to complete my grocery list. I'll go grocery shopping tomorrow as long as the roads are ok. And, I need to pm CC with my HH results for this week. 

Now I'm off to clean up a little. See you all tomorrow!

Jill*


----------



## MoonFaerie

jenanderson said:


> *QOTD:  What can you celebrate this week besides a number on the scale?*



Well I already posted yesterday about needing smaller pants and not being the slowest person climbing the stairs of The Hill. 

Let's see, what else? Um, I walking a lot of miles every week (over 3 just today) on a very hilly campus, so even if the scale doesn't move, I'm still getting in better shape. 

Since giving up caffeine, I have more energy and am sleeping way better.


----------



## melmar136

here is the tattoo I promised to show you that I got last night (finally!  I got the chance to get on the computer!)




tattoo2 by mlm313, on Flickr

The picture looks a little blurry, but you get the idea.  A Disney-ish one.  I really like it!

It's a symbol of DD...my (now ex) husband and I went on the Disney Magic in Aug of 1998, and I had really been hoping to get pregnant.  While we were up on deck late one night, I saw a shooting star and made a wish for a little girl.  3 weeks later I found out I was pregnant!  And now, almost 13 years later, I have my (not so little anymore!) girl.  So, that's the story behind the tattoo, and also a reminder...When you wish upon a star, Your dreams come true!  
  ******************************************************
Too tired to exercise tonite.  I think my 2 hour commute this morning did me in.  We got maybe 2 inches of snow, that mixed with sleet and rain, to make for a wonderful drive.  DD was so mad they didn't even delay school!   

I hope everyone had a good day!  Good luck with the weigh in tomorrow!


----------



## Jujubee727

melmar136 said:


> here is the tattoo I promised to show you that I got last night (finally!  I got the chance to get on the computer!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tattoo2 by mlm313, on Flickr
> 
> The picture looks a little blurry, but you get the idea.  A Disney-ish one.  I really like it!
> 
> It's a symbol of DD...my (now ex) husband and I went on the Disney Magic in Aug of 1998, and I had really been hoping to get pregnant.  While we were up on deck late one night, I saw a shooting star and made a wish for a little girl.  3 weeks later I found out I was pregnant!  And now, almost 13 years later, I have my (not so little anymore!) girl.  So, that's the story behind the tattoo, and also a reminder...When you wish upon a star, Your dreams come true!
> ******************************************************
> Too tired to exercise tonite.  I think my 2 hour commute this morning did me in.  We got maybe 2 inches of snow, that mixed with sleet and rain, to make for a wonderful drive.  DD was so mad they didn't even delay school!
> 
> I hope everyone had a good day!  Good luck with the weigh in tomorrow!


 

LOVE the tat and especially the story behind it!!!! AMAZING!!!!!! <3


----------



## jenanderson

donaldandpirates said:


> I am celebrating generally having more energy since I've given up soda.  I've been sleeping better this week too.
> 
> Thanks for being a GREAT coach this week!
> 
> The snow has started here in Chicagoland.  I was tired yesterday afternoon and evening and didn't get my workout done, so I may do 20 minutes of shoveling (instead of making DH or DD do it) and get my workout done today to make up for it.



 YAY!  Glad that you are feeling good after giving up the soda!  That is a great celebration!

Thanks!  I have enjoyed being the coach!  

Keep your snow...I will admit that I like shoveling as a workout but I am happy that MN is having a limited amount of snow this winter.  



lisaviolet said:


> Hi to all the Donalds.    I'll be seeing you all when we merge.  Which is  to me in some ways.  Since I can't even keep up with the split.



Hi!    Thanks for stopping by!  Keeping up does seem to be a challenge at the start.  I would like to be a bit more active on the Team Mickey thread but it is a lot just to keep up with one thread right now!  



jillbur said:


> It's so funny that I talk about all of you like I actually know you personally lol. I mentioned something about Gretchen the other day to DH and wanted to show him the pics of her villa at OKW and he was like, "How do you know this girl?" I said, "Uh, hello? DIS and WISH."



Evening Jill - That is too funny because I will talk about everyone like I totally know them and people I know are always so confused about the whole DIS situation.  



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> *Thanks for all the interview wishes!!* You guys just rock!  I'm doing a drive by since I just got into the office at noon and have a million things to do before my presentation tonight!
> 
> The interview went very well and it looks like they want me back in a few weeks to meet with the parents and students.  They also want me to submit a writing sample....not my strength so I will have an English teacher friend check them over   So, I may have a new job by the second week in March! (granted I wouldn't begin until July 1st!)  Fingers crossed!!
> 
> And yes, THAT is what I am celebrating this week....that I took the risk and put myself out there as a professional.  As much as I would like to celebrate with a nice ice creak sundae....I will just go and refill my water bottle
> 
> I'll check in later!!!



 WOO HOO!  You took a GREAT RISK and that is a HUGE CELEBRATION!  I am so happy that you feel good about how things went today.  I was sending positive thoughts your way all day!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am celebrating 2wks off of fast food and diet soda.  I was drinking at least 3 sodas a day and had fast food such as mcdonalds at least once a day but more often it was 2-3 meals.  It was disgusting and now looking back I have no idea even why?????
> 
> I am also celebrating the fact I feel like I am back into running again.



 Great job Lindsay!  Getting off fast food is a huge feat!  I bet you feel so great knowing that you are off that and the soda!  

A big YAY about the running as well!  You totally have reason to celebrate this week!


----------



## cjdj4

Poor DH is still sick. I think he might have it worse than DD did. He is sitting here hacking up a lung. I might have to force him to go to the doctor. 

Another good day as I ate well. Stayed on track again today. I am excited to use my new scale tomorrow!!!



jenanderson said:


> Hagrid is home with us.



Yay! I am happy to hear it!



buzz5985 said:


> I missed that whole part of the BL.  My local station kept cutting in for NH Primary results.  But I did read an article about certain types of sushi not being good for you - I can't remember what kind - I'm sure it's the type I like though.   I believe the article was in Prevention magazine.
> 
> I couldn't believe who they voted off.  You never vote off the big guys in the beginning.  The Red Team is going to be picked off one by one now.


Interesting about the article on the sushi. I will have to see if I can find it. 

I was surprised by who the red team choose to send as well. 





cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Results Week 1: Fantasyland
> 
> *Congratulations to all our participants!*
> 
> *Team Mickey had 10 participants:*
> bellebookworm9
> BMC423
> cclovesdis
> Disneywedding2010
> glass1/2fll
> KDIPIAZZ
> MelindaRuns
> myweegirls
> Rozz
> RutgersAlum
> 
> *Team Donald had 16 participants:*
> #1hoosierfan
> 4HOLIDAYS
> 6Smiles
> belledreamer
> buzz5985
> disneyluvr
> GoofyPredsFan
> JacksLilWench
> jillbur
> klmrph
> luvpoohandcompany
> Mary▪Poppins
> MissDisney121
> mommyof2pirates
> momofdjc
> ougrad86
> 
> *Team Donald is the team winner for HH Week 1! Congratulations!*
> 
> *Congratulations to all of the Team Mickey Participants for earning 5/5 on at least 1 of the 4 Healthy Habits! They were:*
> bellebookworm9
> BMC423
> cclovesdis
> Disneywedding2010
> glass1/2fll
> KDIPIAZZ
> MelindaRuns
> myweegirls
> Rozz
> RutgersAlum
> 
> *Congratulations to MelindaRuns and RutgersAlum from Team Mickey for earning all 22/22 points!*
> 
> *Congratulations to the Team Donald Participants who earned 5/5 on at least 1 Healthy Habit! They are:*
> #1hoosierfan
> 4HOLIDAYS
> 6Smiles
> belledreamer
> buzz5985
> disneyluvr
> GoofyPredsFan
> jillbur
> klmrph
> luvpoohandcompany
> Mary▪Poppins
> MissDisney121
> mommyof2pirates
> momofdjc
> ougrad86
> 
> *Congratulations to belledreamer, buzz5985, and mommyof2pirates for earning all 22/22 points!*
> 
> For Week 1: Fantasyland, I have a mini-prize to *Team Donald Participant GoofyPredsFan*. Please PM me your address and I will mail out your prize as soon as possible.



AWESOME!!! Great job everyone! I think next week I will work try to participate in the HH. It looks like fun, but sometimes I get overwhelmed if I take on too much. So I decided to ease into this BL thing )



Ruthie5671 said:


> And thanks to whoever posted the receipe for the faux fried chicken dipped in the mustard/milk sauce and then bread crumbs.  I made it last night using spicy brown mustard and it was delicious!!!!!!!!!!!



Me too! It was delicious! 



pjlla said:


> Be careful if you put ground cinnamon in the filter with your ground coffee.... too much can make the filter overflow and you will end up with grounds in your pot.  I have had pretty good luck adding some coarsely broken chunks of cinnamon stick to the filter basket.



Thanks for the heads up



buzz5985 said:


> Honestly - I have kept up with the tracking on myfitnesspal.  I was amazed that I had a little Ghirardelli chocolate square that when you scanned the barcode on the back - it was in their data bank.  1 piece 56 calories.


Me too!!!! I am eating one now. 



dvcmom72 said:


> Hey guys! I have officially joined your team today and I'm so excited!
> *I'm turning 40* in November.  Sooo...my goal really is to lose 40 pounds by my 40th birthday (40 BY 40...LOL).


Me too! LOL! There are at least three of us who are also turning 40 this year. My goal is to be in the 140s by 40! I like yours too


buzz5985 said:


> [
> 
> I went and watched the parts of the BL that I missed.  Online the episode is 86 minutes long.  LOL  Far form the 120 minutes.  Anyway - the nutritionist said - 6 pieces of California roll may have only 300 calories - but has more carbs than 5 slices of white bread.
> 
> There are some articles over on Livestrong that go over the different styles of sushi.  I thought I had read an article in Prevention but was unable to find it.



Interesting, thank for the info. 



pjlla said:


> Again... they are talking about a California roll, which has a lot more rice than many other types of sushi.  I would say that overall sushi is a very good choice for a meal/snack, as long as you watch the sodium in the soy sauce and such.  Not sure why I care to take the time to argue with them.
> 
> I agree with you, and I am totally aggravated with them too. I have no idea why I care so much.
> 
> BTW, for the person who asked about the Beanitos chips.....  they are chips made from black beans.  So many snack items (even "healthy " ones or low-fat ones") are made with a CORN base.  And most of that corn has been genetically modified and sprayed with chemicals, thanks to your friends at Monsanto.  In an effort to be healthier, I'm trying to reduce the number of corn and soy based items that we buy.  I stopped buying real Cheerios. I found DD another brand of "honey nut O's" that are made from organic, non-GMO ingredients.  I will buy tortilla chips for DS (he loves them with salsa and since he isn't much of a veggie eater, I'm thrilled that he eats salsa), but I try to stick with chips made from organic non-GMO corn.
> 
> Anyhow.... I found these Beanitos chips and I think that they are DELICIOUS!  And they have some protein and fiber.  They are nice and crunchy and salty, which I really crave.  And since I watch my white carbs, they are a healthy high-fiber carb! They come in two flavors... one is just the "black bean chip" flavor and I think that the other is a cheese flavor.  Not particularly low fat or low calorie, but a reasonably healthy snack otherwise.



That was me! Thanks for the info. They sound good. I will have to look for them at Publix. 



			
				jenanderson;43709323
[SIZE="4" said:
			
		

> *QOTD:  What can you celebrate this week besides a number on the scale?*[/SIZE]



I will celebrate having a great life! I love my life. I love my family. I love my job. I will celebrate being lucky enough to have my life


----------



## #1hoosierfan

Rose - I think the roads are holding up fine here. We have the Knobs in our school district, so they are TOUGH to deal with when it gets icy.  I am hoping for a 2 hour delay tomorrow.  If we are off tomorrow, then we have to go on Monday!   I can't believe JCPS released 2 hours early!!!!


----------



## Jujubee727

dvcmom72 said:


> Hey guys! I have officially joined your team today and I'm so excited!  I have a lot of catching up to do here but I wanted to introduce myself...
> I'm Sharon and I just turned 39.  I am a single mom of the most handsome little 3 year old named Joshua.  He has already been to WDW 3 times...I've lost count of how many times I've been.
> I'm turning 40 in November and I'm spending that week at WDW.  Sooo...my goal really is to lose 40 pounds by my 40th birthday (40 BY 40...LOL).
> I also just returned to weight watchers, today actually, so I'm hoping that this in combination with that will keep me on track!
> Looking forward to getting to know you all!



Welcome!!! 40 by 40 is totally do-able!!! I have only been a part of this group for a couple of days and I have already picked up so may tips and ideas on how to be successful! I can't wait to see the end results that I know are possible for each one of us if we all work at it together!!

BTW, Joshua is a GREAT name!! I have a 1.5 year old named Joshua!!


----------



## cjdj4

melmar136 said:


> here is the tattoo I promised to show you that I got last night (finally!  I got the chance to get on the computer!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tattoo2 by mlm313, on Flickr
> 
> The picture looks a little blurry, but you get the idea.  A Disney-ish one.  I really like it!
> 
> It's a symbol of DD...my (now ex) husband and I went on the Disney Magic in Aug of 1998, and I had really been hoping to get pregnant.  While we were up on deck late one night, I saw a shooting star and made a wish for a little girl.  3 weeks later I found out I was pregnant!  And now, almost 13 years later, I have my (not so little anymore!) girl.  So, that's the story behind the tattoo, and also a reminder...When you wish upon a star, Your dreams come true!
> ******************************************************
> Too tired to exercise tonite.  I think my 2 hour commute this morning did me in.  We got maybe 2 inches of snow, that mixed with sleet and rain, to make for a wonderful drive.  DD was so mad they didn't even delay school!
> 
> I hope everyone had a good day!  Good luck with the weigh in tomorrow!



I love this and the story of why you got it Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cjdj4

I just wanted to say thank you for being a wonderful coach this week!


----------



## Mary•Poppins

luvpoohandcompany said:


> *Bad News*I have to admit to being less than good about my exercise this week Haven't been great about some of this weeks other HH either!!
> *Good News* Normally at this point I would throw in the towel and give up.....but NOT THIS TIME
> 
> I did check my notebook (which for some reason in my head I keep calling my "super, dooper notebook") and at least I can honestly see I have drunk all my water each day, tracked all I've eaten (stayed OP there ) and relaxed each day!! Funny how I thought I'd been sooo busy but I'd no problem relaxing
> 
> Anyway just wanted to own up and to put it down in print that this time I'm NOT giving up!
> 
> Hopefully get to check in later with you all



Way to go!  The scale isn't moving as much as it did last week.  I know this always happens after the first week.  But, I am determined to keep going and not give up also!  Keep up the good work!



jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald!*
> 
> *Karen - *Good Luck at your job interview today!
> 
> Tomorrow is our 2nd weigh in.  I know as I look at the scale today that I need to prepare myself for either a very small loss, maintaining or possibly even a gain.  As I think about this, I also know that I need to figure out what I am going to celebrate besides the weight loss (especially if there is no weight loss).  The scale can sometimes cause me to feel bad about this journey and it should not the only measure of our success.  So today, before we have to look at the numbers for the week, lets celebrate our success that do not include the scale.
> 
> *QOTD:  What can you celebrate this week besides a number on the scale?*



I keep writing everything down no matter what it is.  This has really made me take note of what I eat and this is finally getting me to focus on what I eat. 

THANK YOU Jen for coaching this week!



cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Results Week 1: Fantasyland
> 
> *Congratulations to all our participants!*
> 
> *Team Mickey had 10 participants:*
> bellebookworm9
> BMC423
> cclovesdis
> Disneywedding2010
> glass1/2fll
> KDIPIAZZ
> MelindaRuns
> myweegirls
> Rozz
> RutgersAlum
> 
> *Team Donald had 16 participants:*
> #1hoosierfan
> 4HOLIDAYS
> 6Smiles
> belledreamer
> buzz5985
> disneyluvr
> GoofyPredsFan
> JacksLilWench
> jillbur
> klmrph
> luvpoohandcompany
> Mary▪Poppins
> MissDisney121
> mommyof2pirates
> momofdjc
> ougrad86
> 
> *Team Donald is the team winner for HH Week 1! Congratulations!*
> 
> *Congratulations to all of the Team Mickey Participants for earning 5/5 on at least 1 of the 4 Healthy Habits! They were:*
> bellebookworm9
> BMC423
> cclovesdis
> Disneywedding2010
> glass1/2fll
> KDIPIAZZ
> MelindaRuns
> myweegirls
> Rozz
> RutgersAlum
> 
> *Congratulations to MelindaRuns and RutgersAlum from Team Mickey for earning all 22/22 points!*
> 
> *Congratulations to the Team Donald Participants who earned 5/5 on at least 1 Healthy Habit! They are:*
> #1hoosierfan
> 4HOLIDAYS
> 6Smiles
> belledreamer
> buzz5985
> disneyluvr
> GoofyPredsFan
> jillbur
> klmrph
> luvpoohandcompany
> Mary▪Poppins
> MissDisney121
> mommyof2pirates
> momofdjc
> ougrad86
> 
> *Congratulations to belledreamer, buzz5985, and mommyof2pirates for earning all 22/22 points!*
> 
> For Week 1: Fantasyland, I have a mini-prize to *Team Donald Participant GoofyPredsFan*. Please PM me your address and I will mail out your prize as soon as possible.





RemembertheMagic98 said:


> *Thanks for all the interview wishes!!* You guys just rock!  I'm doing a drive by since I just got into the office at noon and have a million things to do before my presentation tonight!
> 
> The interview went very well and it looks like they want me back in a few weeks to meet with the parents and students.  They also want me to submit a writing sample....not my strength so I will have an English teacher friend check them over   So, I may have a new job by the second week in March! (granted I wouldn't begin until July 1st!)  Fingers crossed!!
> 
> And yes, THAT is what I am celebrating this week....that I took the risk and put myself out there as a professional.  As much as I would like to celebrate with a nice ice creak sundae....I will just go and refill my water bottle
> 
> I'll check in later!!!



Thank you CC for all this!  And congrats to everyone's hard work! 



pjlla said:


> At least the $700 got you more time with Hagrid.  When I lost my Olivia a few years ago, she was at the vet's on IV's and such for 5 days trying to get her kidneys to function again before she lost her battle (and yes, the kids and I drove the nearly 60 minutes round-trip to the vet every day to visit her.... never regretted that decision).  It ended up costing me $500 to take home my kitty and bury her.  It was a a very sad day here.   Give Hagrid a hug and pat for me. (BTW, love the name!)



I am so sorry for the loss of you cat.  They are part of our families.  I just gave my kitty some lovin'.  She was sitting right next to me keeping me warm (actually I think she was using me for the warmth  ) I am glad Hagrid is doing better.



melmar136 said:


> here is the tattoo I promised to show you that I got last night (finally!  I got the chance to get on the computer!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tattoo2 by mlm313, on Flickr
> 
> The picture looks a little blurry, but you get the idea.  A Disney-ish one.  I really like it!
> 
> It's a symbol of DD...my (now ex) husband and I went on the Disney Magic in Aug of 1998, and I had really been hoping to get pregnant.  While we were up on deck late one night, I saw a shooting star and made a wish for a little girl.  3 weeks later I found out I was pregnant!  And now, almost 13 years later, I have my (not so little anymore!) girl.  So, that's the story behind the tattoo, and also a reminder...When you wish upon a star, Your dreams come true!
> ******************************************************
> Too tired to exercise tonite.  I think my 2 hour commute this morning did me in.  We got maybe 2 inches of snow, that mixed with sleet and rain, to make for a wonderful drive.  DD was so mad they didn't even delay school!
> 
> I hope everyone had a good day!  Good luck with the weigh in tomorrow!



What a beautiful tattoo ... however, the story behind it is even more beautiful!


----------



## jenanderson

JacksLilWench said:


> Thank you guys!  It's official now, too- I just paid my $25 and registered for the Cupid's Cup 5K on February 11th!  There's no backing out now!!
> 
> And *Jen*, I think it was you who told me about maybe a bellhop costume for the race...it got me thinking about a french maid-ish costume.  I don't think I would look good in a bellhop costume!  I am trying to see how I can work it without looking all hoochie-mama during the race.  Disney is a family place after all, lol!
> 
> I am so excited!!



  I can't wait to hear about your first 5K!  No backing out and you will do super! 

I didn't suggest the bellhop costume but I LOVE your idea of a maid-ish sort of costume!  I think it is perfect for that race.  I bet you could find some pieces that would go with things you need for running support (ie the sports bra).  I would love planning that costume out!



buzz5985 said:


> That I have kept up with this thead, and only get about 4 pages behind each day!!!  Honestly - I have kept up with the tracking on myfitnesspal.  I was amazed that I had a little Ghirardelli chocolate square that when you scanned the barcode on the back - it was in their data bank.  1 piece 56 calories.



Janis -  WAY TO GO keeping up with your tracking this week.    It takes a lot of time and effort to keep up with it all!



dvcmom72 said:


> Hey guys! I have officially joined your team today and I'm so excited!  I have a lot of catching up to do here but I wanted to introduce myself...
> I'm Sharon and I just turned 39.  I am a single mom of the most handsome little 3 year old named Joshua.  He has already been to WDW 3 times...I've lost count of how many times I've been.
> I'm turning 40 in November and I'm spending that week at WDW.  Sooo...my goal really is to lose 40 pounds by my 40th birthday (40 BY 40...LOL).
> I also just returned to weight watchers, today actually, so I'm hoping that this in combination with that will keep me on track!
> Looking forward to getting to know you all!



Welcome Sharon!    You will find a lot of people here on WW so feel free to ask if you have questions.  Can't wait to hear about your WDW trip details - I think it is a great idea to celebrate there!



GoofyPredsFan said:


> I am in MO and we had our first snow today.  All the schools around were closed except ours  So my poor daughter (12) went in the crazy cold blowing snow to the bus...which didn't come!
> 
> Anyhoo...to the QOTD, I probably am not losing any this week either, but I'm working just as hard as I did last week, so I am super proud that I'm not quitting.  I'm chalking it up to the second week curse!!  I feel great.  I had a kidney stone right before christmas and today had my follow up.  The doc said the best thing I can do is drink tons of water.  I was happy to hear that cause I am doing just that!!



Lynda - I am so sorry to hear about your DD.  I always feel so bad when my kids have to wait out in the cold and snow.  How much snow did you get?

  GREAT JOB moving forward!  I think it is so hard to keep on going when you don't see the loss that you are looking for.  It is great that you recognize that you are feeling great and drinking your water! 



Jujubee727 said:


> Hi everyone!!I have been trying to catch up on all the posts but I was finding my self to be getting even further behind. I read the first ten pages or so and then the last six pages. So I might not be totally clued in to what is going on with everyone but I'm going to try my best to make sense of all the conversations from here on!!
> 
> *Sometimes it is best just to jump in where it is at.  The threads will sometimes move really fast and other times it is easier to keep up.  *
> 
> I gotta admit I'm a little nervous about the weigh in tomorrow! I am really proud of myself this week though! I have been sticking to my diet and haven't cheated at all! I guess we shall see tomorrow if it is paying off yet or not!
> 
> *I am sorry you are feeling nervous.  Try to hang on to the PROUD feeling because that is how you should be feeling for staying on plan this week!*
> 
> I am celebrating not cheating on my diet at all so far! Also that I have been trying extra hard to stay active during the day by keeping some upbeat music on in the house. I have also been doing great with adding more veggies to my diet! That has always been a huge struggle for me!! And one more, I think I have drank more water in the past two weeks then I have had in some MONTHS!! I am proud of myself for staying so strong through this so far. I just hope the scale shows a little bit of a pay off in the morning! I definitely feel more energetic but don't feel any different weight wise...I guess we will see tomorrow!! :nervous:



 I am SO IMPRESSED with everyone who has not cheated this week!  I will admit to the fact that I totally cheated (but wrote it all down).  I know that even if it is not this week, all your hard work WILL pay off!



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Jen...thank you for being such an awesome coach this week!  Your kind words have been very encouraging
> 
> --Lynda



 Thanks Lynda!  You guys have all been great as well!



#1hoosierfan said:


> Jen - Thanks for being our coach this week!
> 
> *You're welcome!*
> 
> QOTD -
> 
> I am proud of myself for:
> 
> keeping up with P90x
> drinking at least 64 ounces of water each day
> tracking ALL of my food for almost 2 weeks
> drinking only 1 diet soda this week
> 
> I hope that the scale pays off for me tomorrow!!!!!



  WOW!  You have TONS to celebrate (even if that scale doesn't move as much as you want).  Keep up the great work and your numbers are sure to go DOWN! 



Disneyluvr said:


> QOTD: What can you celebrate this week besides a number on the scale?
> 
> I am celebrating the fact that I have not given up! I have been tracking my food everyday, the good, the bad and the ugly! If I ate it I wrote it down! I have drank enough water to fill a pool and although I still haven't gotten good at getting in my exercise everyday, I am trying to find little ways each day to move more.
> 
> I've really had a bad day today, TOM for me too and it's parent/teacher conference night. I have several more hours to be here and cramps from h*#%, I swear I feel about 9 cm dialated and about ready to push! Labor has nothing on these cramps  MUST...... STAY........AWAY.......FROM........THE........CHOCOLATE!



 YAY for tracking!  I LOVE that someone else tracked it all out and shared that there was some "ugly" mixed in!  

Sorry that you have had such a long hard day.  Here is some pixie dust for you that tomorrow will be easier!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Sticking with the 100 days of purposeful movement for 30 minutes challenge even though I really, really, really wanted to quit!
> 
> Thank you to *Jen* for coaching this week!
> 
> *You're welcome!  *
> 
> *Don't forget when you send in your weights in the morning to include your team name to make things easier for Sue!*



Good Evening Rose - That is so IMPRESSIVE that you have made it ONE HUNDRED days with purposeful movement!    You are so STRONG to keep on going and not quitting.  

Thanks for the reminder.  I will repost that in my last post tonight.  



pjlla said:


> At least the $700 got you more time with Hagrid.  When I lost my Olivia a few years ago, she was at the vet's on IV's and such for 5 days trying to get her kidneys to function again before she lost her battle (and yes, the kids and I drove the nearly 60 minutes round-trip to the vet every day to visit her.... never regretted that decision).  It ended up costing me $500 to take home my kitty and bury her.  It was a a very sad day here.   Give Hagrid a hug and pat for me. (BTW, love the name!)
> 
> *We are very grateful for the extra time that we have with him.  I am sad to read that you had to go through the same thing with your kitty Olivia and that she did not make it.    Tonight Hagrid is in bed with us while I type this out.  He is purring and happy.  *
> 
> Like I mentioned earlier, TOM is visiting, so I'm not expecting anything exciting on the scale this week... plus it has been a tough week eating-wise.... which now that I think about it probably go hand in hand!!  DUH!  No WONDER I couldn't keep my hands out of the junk last weekend!  Guess I should have put two and two together sooner.
> 
> *Sounds like a couple of us are in this position this week.  I could not stop with the chocolate these past 2 days and know that it is going to come back to haunt me.  *
> 
> Wishing you all good news on the scale tomorrow.... and encouragement to those who do not get the news they expect.  Remember our mantra.... "I will NEVER give up!"...........................P



It is so important for all of us...old and new members....to remember that we do not give up because this is about the long term results and a healthier life.



jillbur said:


> Well I am finally relaxing after a hectic day. I have to admit (well, confess actually) I had Little Caesar's for dinner.  I had all intentions on cooking dinner, but after DS's orthodontist appt it was too late to start cooking, so I asked DS what he wanted and Little Caesar's it was. At least I got 30 mins on the elliptical in before I ate. I'm hoping it doesn't affect my weigh in too much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jill - Don't feel too bad about the Little Caesar's.  It probably was not the best choice but it sounds like you did the best thing by getting the time on the elliptical in.
> 
> 
> 
> MoonFaerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I already posted yesterday about needing smaller pants and not being the slowest person climbing the stairs of The Hill.
> 
> Let's see, what else? Um, I walking a lot of miles every week (over 3 just today) on a very hilly campus, so even if the scale doesn't move, I'm still getting in better shape.
> 
> Since giving up caffeine, I have more energy and am sleeping way better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicole - You have SO MUCH to celebrate this week!  You are another person that I am SO IMPRESSED with!
> 
> 
> 
> melmar136 said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is the tattoo I promised to show you that I got last night (finally!  I got the chance to get on the computer!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing the tattoo you got Melissa!  I think it is great!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

We only got about 2 inches of snow today so that wasn't too bad.  It was the temperatures being SO COLD, it was only like 10 most of the day, really windy and the roads were all icy.  Overall a great day to stay inside!  And of course it was the one day I had to get out more than once.


----------



## jenanderson

cjdj4 said:


> Poor DH is still sick. I think he might have it worse than DD did. He is sitting here hacking up a lung. I might have to force him to go to the doctor.
> 
> *Hope your DH gets well soon!*
> 
> Another good day as I ate well. Stayed on track again today. I am excited to use my new scale tomorrow!!!
> 
> *Great job staying on track!  I think it is great that you are excited to use your scale!  *
> 
> AWESOME!!! Great job everyone! I think next week I will work try to participate in the HH. It looks like fun, but sometimes I get overwhelmed if I take on too much. So I decided to ease into this BL thing )
> 
> *The HH is a really helpful and fun part of the challenge if you are able to try it out.  *
> 
> I will celebrate having a great life! I love my life. I love my family. I love my job. I will celebrate being lucky enough to have my life



 I LOVE your celebrations.  It is so wonderful to hear someone talk about how much they love their life.  Thank you for sharing that because it makes me think about all the things I am thankful for in my life. 



Jujubee727 said:


> Welcome!!! 40 by 40 is totally do-able!!! I have only been a part of this group for a couple of days and I have already picked up so may tips and ideas on how to be successful! I can't wait to see the end results that I know are possible for each one of us if we all work at it together!!



Great posting!  



cjdj4 said:


> I just wanted to say thank you for being a wonderful coach this week!



Your welcome!  



			
				MaryPoppins;43718413 said:
			
		

> Way to go!  The scale isn't moving as much as it did last week.  I know this always happens after the first week.  But, I am determined to keep going and not give up also!  Keep up the good work!
> 
> *NICE!  Determination is a good thing!  *
> 
> I keep writing everything down no matter what it is.  This has really made me take note of what I eat and this is finally getting me to focus on what I eat.
> 
> *Writing it all down has made me recognize patterns that need to change.  I had thought I was eating healthy but because I am writing it down, I recognize how I am missing many important things.  Great job at keeping up with it!*
> 
> THANK YOU Jen for coaching this week!
> 
> *You're welcome!*
> 
> I just gave my kitty some lovin'.  She was sitting right next to me keeping me warm (actually I think she was using me for the warmth  ) I am glad Hagrid is doing better.



Lots of pets in this group!  Gotta love when they are right with you and warming you up!    It is amazing how much better Hagrid seems tonight and the kids are so happy!


----------



## Rose&Mike

jenanderson said:


> Good Evening Rose - That is so IMPRESSIVE that you have made it ONE HUNDRED days with purposeful movement!    You are so STRONG to keep on going and not quitting.


OMG, I must have typed that wrong. I am only 12 days into it. My foot was so messed up last fall, my doctor and physical therapist would have killed me if I even attempted it. I question whether I should even be doing it now, but in some ways it is good for me. Cause some days the 30 minutes consist of a very slow walk. I don't know if I will make the whole 100 days, but it is an interesting challenge.


----------



## jenanderson

Before I sign off this thread for the night I had a couple of quick messages...

First - I have really enjoyed coaching this week and thank all of you for joining in.  

Next - No matter what happens tomorrow, you all have done great this week simply by being here.  Everyone here inspires me to keep going every day.

Remember to send your weight to Sue (Dvccruiser76) tomorrow and let her know that you are on Team Donald.

If you took part in the HH challenge, remember to send your numbers to (cclovesdis).  If you haven't taken part in the HH challenge...consider giving it a try!

Thanks to Rose for volunteering to be our coach this next week.  Rose - You always have so much good advice and I look forward to following along with you in the lead!  

That's it from me for tonight!  Thanks again everyone!  
Jen


----------



## buzz5985

I don't know if anyone saw the following.  I saw it on Twitter.  (who knew twitter could be so informative??)  It is written by a past contestant from the BL - Shay Sorrell.  She was, if I remember correctly, one of the biggest contestants.  Subway offered her money to continue on her journey $1000/pound.  She lost 52 pounds, and they renewed the offer.  But we never saw her again.  It's a very informative read - especially for those struggling.

http://shaysorrells.tumblr.com/post/15124727656/the-seven-biggest-mistakes-i-made-after-loser

Janis


----------



## dizzydrop

Thanks to all you ladies for the warm welcomes!!!  I'm excited about the weigh in tomorrow, however I'm already celebrating that I styed under my calorie goal all week and drank all of my water each day!!! Good luck to all you ladies for weigh in, I'm sure Team Donald has this week in the bag!


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Week 3: Kilimanjaro Safaris®

Believe it or not, I am old enough to remember WDW not having Animal Kingdom. I dont remember much about my first trip, but somehow, I never forget a safari. I think its the surprise element. I may know the story of saving an elephant, but you never know which animals you will see. Will the elephant be laying down or eating upright? What will the lion be doing? Will I even see her? This week, our Healthy Habits help us prepare for surprises.

This weeks 4 Habits are:

1. No matter what, it seems that water is essential. It comes in handy to be hydrated when something involving alcohol takes you off guard. *Your habit is to drink a total of 64 oz. of water during the day.* You can count up to 8 oz. of tea or coffee toward your total for the day.

2. A lion just showed up at your house! Well, he or she isnt a lion, but you do have to feed the person and you suddenly have a 4th meal on your plate. A quick check of your journal will help you know how many calories, points, etc. you can safely eat for the day. Recording what one eats and portion control are huge in weight loss and valuable habits to have. *This week, write down everything you eat as well as the portion size AND one nutritional aspect.* (Example: I had ½ cup of plain uncooked oatmeal, cooked in ½ cup of nonfat milk, with 1 tablespoon of walnuts and 1 teaspoon of brown sugar and that totals 350 calories.)

3. People have found that protein keeps you feeling full. To keep the munchies at bay during an unexpected event, *this week, your habit is to have 2 servings of protein each day.* Use your plan to determine what counts as a serving.

4. After some twists in your schedule, you deserve a break. *Spend some time relaxing each day.*

Mini-Challenges

1. The Lion Sleeps Tonight: *For at least 2 nights, get 8 hours of sleep.*

2. Run! Run! Poachers to Catch! This mini-challenge is exercising. *Exercise for at least 30 minutes total on at least 3 days this week..*


Please feel free to PM me with any questions or ask on the thread!


----------



## amykathleen2005

Haven't gone through every post (and if it has been mentioned I apologize but it could do with repeating). 

I LOVE My Fitness Pal! It is a website and an app. It makes graphs of your progress, you can put in all of what you've eaten for the day to see your full nutrition intake for the day.  You can also add exercise. What a great tool!


----------



## bellebookworm9

Just thought I'd let everyone over here know that I am going to be working at the Epcot main entrance turnstiles, so come say "Hi"!


----------



## trinaweena

Its so weird how one little thing can ruin your whole day.  I will be starting part time at work next week, because i'm going back to school full time. When you are part time you are not garunteed any amount of hours each week, but i had talked to my boss and i thought she would be giving me at least 25 a week, after all i have put in 3 years at the place and im a hard worker and bend over backwards for them.  I thought we had aggreed that i would work 4 days a week.  well i caught a glimpse of next weeks schedule and im only on for 3 days. i mean, its starting already im really nervous as to whats going to happen now that i cant garuntee hours.

i feel like im under a lot of pressure and stress, because my parents are helping me out so i can go back to school full time but my parents are not very well off with money and my mom wants me to work at least 25 hours and ive explained to her that i cant force them to give me hours once im full time.  theres also the expectation of taking 5 classes, needing to get A's in everything plus still working 4 days a week.  I'm just feeling pressure on both sides and its so stressful

I had plans to come home tonight and get some stuff done, plans to get up a go to yoga tomorrow and go running and now i just feel so blah. also all of a sudden its 11 o clock which is mind boggling to me. tomorrow i'm going to make some meal plans for the week even if it kills me


----------



## MissDisney121

Along with our healthy habits I am going to make it a goal of mine to keep up eith this thread better. I hope everyone is doing well with their weight loss this week.


----------



## akhaloha

jenanderson said:


> Before I sign off this thread for the night I had a couple of quick messages...
> 
> First - I have really enjoyed coaching this week and thank all of you for joining in.
> 
> Next - No matter what happens tomorrow, you all have done great this week simply by being here.  Everyone here inspires me to keep going every day.
> 
> Remember to send your weight to Sue (Dvccruiser76) tomorrow and let her know that you are on Team Donald.
> 
> If you took part in the HH challenge, remember to send your numbers to (cclovesdis).  If you haven't taken part in the HH challenge...consider giving it a try!
> 
> Thanks to Rose for volunteering to be our coach this next week.  Rose - You always have so much good advice and I look forward to following along with you in the lead!
> 
> That's it from me for tonight!  Thanks again everyone!
> Jen



Jen - Thanks for being a great coach!


----------



## donac

Good Friday morning everyone.  We made it through the week.  I will weigh in later.  I had a big drop last week and don't expect too much this week.  That is the way my body works. 



trinaweena said:


> Its so weird how one little thing can ruin your whole day.  I will be starting part time at work next week, because i'm going back to school full time. When you are part time you are not garunteed any amount of hours each week, but i had talked to my boss and i thought she would be giving me at least 25 a week, after all i have put in 3 years at the place and im a hard worker and bend over backwards for them.  I thought we had aggreed that i would work 4 days a week.  well i caught a glimpse of next weeks schedule and im only on for 3 days. i mean, its starting already im really nervous as to whats going to happen now that i cant garuntee hours.
> 
> i feel like im under a lot of pressure and stress, because my parents are helping me out so i can go back to school full time but my parents are not very well off with money and my mom wants me to work at least 25 hours and ive explained to her that i cant force them to give me hours once im full time.  theres also the expectation of taking 5 classes, needing to get A's in everything plus still working 4 days a week.  I'm just feeling pressure on both sides and its so stressful
> 
> I had plans to come home tonight and get some stuff done, plans to get up a go to yoga tomorrow and go running and now i just feel so blah. also all of a sudden its 11 o clock which is mind boggling to me. tomorrow i'm going to make some meal plans for the week even if it kills me



I feel for you.  My son has had the same problems at both his jobs.  His college job was cut down because they expect someone to quit during this semester.  If she doesn't he has the lightest number of hours he has had since he started.  His retail job has been changed so he is going back on the floor which means he has to have a regular schedule and mostly work in the evenings and weekend.  Good luck. 

I am hoping the weather today is okay for no delays for ds2.  He is flying in and should be back in jersey around noon.  His brother is picking him up. 

Please send some PD for my dh.  He has been having some problems and went to his gastro dr yesterday.  Dh thought the scoping would take place in a couple of weeks but the dr scheduled it for Monday.  That is okay with me since we both have the day off anyway but we are both worried that he wanted to schedule it so soon.  I hope he is okay because I just can't take any more bad news.

Off to get ready for school. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## grumpyskirtgirl

I am posting my weight publicly because I am at the airport headed to DISNEYLAND!!!

(249 lbs)

Good Luck everyone!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Good Morning all you Losers!  Happy Friday the 13th!!!

My name is Rose and I am your coach for this week. I have been doing the challenges since January of 2010 and have lost and kept off ~50 pounds.  I am attempting again to see if I can get down to my high school/college weight. I have about 7 pounds to go. I even wore Janis' hat for a while and hosted 2 or 3 challenges--I can't remember how many! A little about me, I have never followed a formal plan, but work very hard at portion control and exercise. I do count calories on occasion (I go through phases where I'll do it for a couple weeks and then back off for a while) and love myfitnesspal. I am 44 and can honestly say I am in the best shape of my life, so for all you over 40s, yes you can lose weight and build muscle after 40. I have been gluten free since February of 2011. It was pretty emotional for me, but we'll talk about that later this week. I have been a vegetarian since 2009, but since going gluten free occasionally cheat a tiny bit with of all things hot dogs--it's a sickness, I know. I also don't get as hung up on some things like gelatin or making sure the cheese is vegetarian, though I do make the effort. The reality is that being gluten free is challenging and being a vegetarian can be a little challenging when traveling, so combine the two and it makes for fun sometimes!

Ok, enough about me!

Here's the QOTD! Someone please tell me if I repeat a QOTD--I did not see an archive, and I swear I still have brain fog sometimes! I tend to ask multi-part questions that are all related. Please feel free to pick and choose what you want to answer.

*QOTD, Friday January 13th!--Congratulations you have made it two weeks!! What has been the most challenging part of these two weeks? Think about previous attempts at getting healthy. What has been the thing that made you quit or fall of the wagon? *

*bonus QOTD:* Are you superstitious? It is Friday the 13th afterall!

BBL with replies!


----------



## MoonFaerie

I'm off to brave the snow and ice to get to class, but I'm just popping in with my weigh-in. I lost another pound this week.  I'm happy with that since my schedule has been wacky with little time for exercise due to the 1st week of classes plus my monthly visitor showed up on Wednesday. Showing a loss on CD2 is exciting for me! 

I'll be back this evening to try to catch up on replies.


----------



## VirataMama4

First off Thank you Jen for being our coach this past week! 

Good Morning!
I sent in my HH last night to CC and just sent in my weigh in to Sue.  Down 2lbs this week!  

I also finished up week 1 of c25k yesterday. And am actually looking forward to week 2!  Thinking of trying out a spin class on Tuesday, but really worried about being able to walk afterwards and being able to sit down   I've heard the seats do a real number on your behind till you get used to it 

Today is starting off great and I can't wait till this evening when I get to go to the movies just me and a girl friend, which I haven't done in almost 3 years (ever since we moved here and I lost free grandparent babysitting)!


----------



## jillbur

melmar136 said:


> here is the tattoo I promised to show you that I got last night (finally!  I got the chance to get on the computer!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tattoo2 by mlm313, on Flickr
> 
> The picture looks a little blurry, but you get the idea.  A Disney-ish one.  I really like it!
> 
> It's a symbol of DD...my (now ex) husband and I went on the Disney Magic in Aug of 1998, and I had really been hoping to get pregnant.  While we were up on deck late one night, I saw a shooting star and made a wish for a little girl.  3 weeks later I found out I was pregnant!  And now, almost 13 years later, I have my (not so little anymore!) girl.  So, that's the story behind the tattoo, and also a reminder...When you wish upon a star, Your dreams come true!




Great tatoo and an even better story to go with it!




Rose&Mike said:


> Good Morning all you Losers!  Happy Friday the 13th!!!
> 
> *QOTD, Friday January 13th!--Congratulations you have made it two weeks!! What has been the most challenging part of these two weeks? Think about previous attempts at getting healthy. What has been the thing that made you quit or fall of the wagon? *
> 
> *bonus QOTD:* Are you superstitious? It is Friday the 13th afterall!
> 
> BBL with replies!




The most challenging part for me is the eating. I only had one diet Coke last week and one diet Coke this week. And, I am trying really, really hard to not pig out on chocolate. Baby steps, right? 

The thing that makes me fall of the wagon is one bad meal. After I get off track, I just tell myself that I ruined it and give up. Then I pig out. Not this time! I ate Little Caesar's last night, so today I brough healthy cereal and yogurt for breakfast (I eat at work) and a salad for lunch. Back on track!

I guess I am a little superstitious, but not too extreme.  I didn't even realize it was Friday the 13th lol. I was preoocupied with this horrible wind we are having. Wind chill has us in the negatives and the snow is still coming. I don't think we'll get much, but it's blowing like crazy. No school delays around western PA or eastern OH.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I have to go PM CC and Sue, so I'll be back later to check in. Have a great Friday everyone!

Jill


----------



## Scraggy

grumpyskirtgirl said:


> I am posting my weight publicly because I am at the airport headed to DISNEYLAND!!!
> 
> (249 lbs)
> 
> Good Luck everyone!!!



LUCKY!!!!!  Oh, how I wish I were with you. Have a GREAT time!!


I lost again. I'm down 2.7 this week.  So far since I started I'm down 6 pounds!!


----------



## Scraggy

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD, Friday January 13th!--Congratulations you have made it two weeks!! What has been the most challenging part of these two weeks? Think about previous attempts at getting healthy. What has been the thing that made you quit or fall of the wagon? *
> 
> *bonus QOTD:* Are you superstitious? It is Friday the 13th afterall!
> !



Thanks for being our coach, Rose!!

The most challenging part of the first two weeks has to be keeping away from the sugar and junk I used to eat. At this point it doesn't phase me at all, but that first week was so hard.

Am I superstitious?  No.


----------



## VirataMama4

QOTD:  Most challenging this past 2 weeks has been drinking all the water!  My body still isn't used to it, so if we're out I'm always running to the bathroom or making the DH stop to find one!  

I usually quit after losing weight, even though I ate junk.  I think to myself "Wow, I still lost weight even though I ate such n such.  That means I can eat this and this and be good."  Then I gain it back and give up!

I'm not really superstitious, but its always fun to think about Friday the 13th!


----------



## mikamah

jenanderson said:


> Before I sign off this thread for the night I had a couple of quick messages...
> 
> First - I have really enjoyed coaching this week and thank all of you for joining in.
> 
> Next - No matter what happens tomorrow, you all have done great this week simply by being here.  Everyone here inspires me to keep going every day.
> 
> Remember to send your weight to Sue (Dvccruiser76) tomorrow and let her know that you are on Team Donald.
> 
> If you took part in the HH challenge, remember to send your numbers to (cclovesdis).  If you haven't taken part in the HH challenge...consider giving it a try!
> 
> Thanks to Rose for volunteering to be our coach this next week.  Rose - You always have so much good advice and I look forward to following along with you in the lead!
> 
> That's it from me for tonight!  Thanks again everyone!
> Jen



Thank you, Jen for coaching this past week.  You did an amazing job keeping up with all the posts this very busy week, especially with all you have going on too.  Loved your questions, and I do plan to catch up properly this weekend. 

 3 day weekend!!  First priority, putting christmas stuff away, second, catch up here. 

Welcome coach *Rose!!  *Thank you for coaching the week ahead!!  

I've had a good week and am happy to see the scale down 1.4 pounds and down to 209.2.  I swear that that I am saying goodbye to the 210s for the very last time.  I'm am feeling in a pretty good place emotionally right now, and know that is a huge part of my success or failure with weight loss, so I'm determined to keep up with this healthy living. 

I know there's been talk of running, and I picked up new runnign shoes this week, my others were over a year old, which is way too old, and this morning I ran/walked and it felt great.  I haven't done any running to speak of since the fall, so I wasn't sure how I'd do, but I ran a min/'walk a min for most of our walk, and then did a couple of 5 min running intervals, and it felt great.  I'm looking forward to getting out there again, and my long term goal is to do another disney half in 2014 for my 50th bday.  

So if you need new shoes, go on out and get them.  You deserve it, and it makes a huge difference. 

Good luck to everyone on the scale this morning.  Hope you see good numbers, and if not, remember it is just a number, and the healthy changes we've made are really what matters and what makes the difference.  

Have a fantastic friday the 13th!!!!!!!!  I'm selectively superstitious.  I only believe in the good ones.


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Don't forget to include your team name when you pm Sue and CC!* 



#1hoosierfan said:


> Rose - I think the roads are holding up fine here. We have the Knobs in our school district, so they are TOUGH to deal with when it gets icy.  I am hoping for a 2 hour delay tomorrow.  If we are off tomorrow, then we have to go on Monday!   I can't believe JCPS released 2 hours early!!!!


We couldn't believe they released early yesterday! Holy cow it got cold! I am ready for spring!



			
				MaryPoppins;43718413 said:
			
		

> Way to go!  The scale isn't moving as much as it did last week.  I know this always happens after the first week.  But, I am determined to keep going and not give up also!  Keep up the good work!
> 
> I keep writing everything down no matter what it is.  This has really made me take note of what I eat and this is finally getting me to focus on what I eat.


Sounds like you are developing some great habits! And while I haven't read any studies, it does seem like the second week is a little slower on the weight loss front for a lot of people. But we all need to keep repeating...No giving up!



GoofyPredsFan said:


> We only got about 2 inches of snow today so that wasn't too bad.  It was the temperatures being SO COLD, it was only like 10 most of the day, really windy and the roads were all icy.  Overall a great day to stay inside!  And of course it was the one day I had to get out more than once.


It is really cold here too! Not 10, but really cold for us!



jenanderson said:


> First - I have really enjoyed coaching this week and thank all of you for joining in.
> 
> Next - No matter what happens tomorrow, you all have done great this week simply by being here.  Everyone here inspires me to keep going every day.


Thanks again for coaching Jen! Great advice. Being here is the important part for the long haul. The support will carry you through those tough days.



buzz5985 said:


> I don't know if anyone saw the following.  I saw it on Twitter.  (who knew twitter could be so informative??)  It is written by a past contestant from the BL - Shay Sorrell.  She was, if I remember correctly, one of the biggest contestants.  Subway offered her money to continue on her journey $1000/pound.  She lost 52 pounds, and they renewed the offer.  But we never saw her again.  It's a very informative read - especially for those struggling.
> 
> http://shaysorrells.tumblr.com/post/15124727656/the-seven-biggest-mistakes-i-made-after-loser
> 
> Janis


That was an interesting article and I highly recommend it to everyone. I do question the part about her not having a runners body. (I think that's what it said.) That used to be what was thrown around if you weren't teeny tiny with a small frame and no body fat. But as a runner, I have seen all forms and sizes of folks at races.  It sounds like maybe she was just overtraining a bunch......



dizzydrop said:


> Thanks to all you ladies for the warm welcomes!!!  I'm excited about the weigh in tomorrow, however I'm already celebrating that I styed under my calorie goal all week and drank all of my water each day!!! Good luck to all you ladies for weigh in, I'm sure Team Donald has this week in the bag!


Sounds like no matter what the scale says, you had a productive week!



amykathleen2005 said:


> Haven't gone through every post (and if it has been mentioned I apologize but it could do with repeating).
> 
> I LOVE My Fitness Pal! It is a website and an app. It makes graphs of your progress, you can put in all of what you've eaten for the day to see your full nutrition intake for the day.  You can also add exercise. What a great tool!


I love my fitness pal! Hope you are doing better.



bellebookworm9 said:


> Just thought I'd let everyone over here know that I am going to be working at the Epcot main entrance turnstiles, so come say "Hi"!


Too exciting!



trinaweena said:


> Its so weird how one little thing can ruin your whole day.  I will be starting part time at work next week, because i'm going back to school full time. When you are part time you are not garunteed any amount of hours each week, but i had talked to my boss and i thought she would be giving me at least 25 a week, after all i have put in 3 years at the place and im a hard worker and bend over backwards for them.  I thought we had aggreed that i would work 4 days a week.  well i caught a glimpse of next weeks schedule and im only on for 3 days. i mean, its starting already im really nervous as to whats going to happen now that i cant garuntee hours.
> 
> i feel like im under a lot of pressure and stress, because my parents are helping me out so i can go back to school full time but my parents are not very well off with money and my mom wants me to work at least 25 hours and ive explained to her that i cant force them to give me hours once im full time.  theres also the expectation of taking 5 classes, needing to get A's in everything plus still working 4 days a week.  I'm just feeling pressure on both sides and its so stressful
> 
> I had plans to come home tonight and get some stuff done, plans to get up a go to yoga tomorrow and go running and now i just feel so blah. also all of a sudden its 11 o clock which is mind boggling to me. tomorrow i'm going to make some meal plans for the week even if it kills me


Hang in there Trina and try to take care of yourself. Try to do something today that helps with the stress even it's just sitting quietly for 5 minutes. You have had a crazy week.



MissDisney121 said:


> Along with our healthy habits I am going to make it a goal of mine to keep up eith this thread better. I hope everyone is doing well with their weight loss this week.





donac said:


> Please send some PD for my dh.  He has been having some problems and went to his gastro dr yesterday.  Dh thought the scoping would take place in a couple of weeks but the dr scheduled it for Monday.  That is okay with me since we both have the day off anyway but we are both worried that he wanted to schedule it so soon.  I hope he is okay because I just can't take any more bad news.
> 
> Off to get ready for school.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


I'll be thinking about you all Dona. When I had my heart thing they scheduled me really fast too and it was very scary, but it turned out to be no big deal. Hopefully this will be the same!



grumpyskirtgirl said:


> I am posting my weight publicly because I am at the airport headed to DISNEYLAND!!!
> 
> 
> Good Luck everyone!!!


Have a great time!



Rose&Mike said:


> Good Morning all you Losers!  Happy Friday the 13th!!!
> 
> *QOTD, Friday January 13th!--Congratulations you have made it two weeks!! What has been the most challenging part of these two weeks? Think about previous attempts at getting healthy. What has been the thing that made you quit or fall of the wagon? *
> 
> *bonus QOTD:* Are you superstitious? It is Friday the 13th afterall!
> 
> BBL with replies!


The hardest thing for me is drinking water. To be honest, I just don't drink anything. So it's not like I'm having coke instead. Before the BL challenges I would do great (meaning I would think I have to be perfect) and as soon as I had a bad day/bad week I was done and off the wagon. Now I know that it's just a day/week. Like my friend Cam likes to say...*every bite is a chance to get it right.* (I think it was Cam.)

We aren't superstitious, but we all fly a lot and have gotten in this habit of texting right before the planes take off. So if we are running late, I get anxious that I won't have time. It's become like a good luck thing, I think.



MoonFaerie said:


> I'm off to brave the snow and ice to get to class, but I'm just popping in with my weigh-in. I lost another pound this week.  I'm happy with that since my schedule has been wacky with little time for exercise due to the 1st week of classes plus my monthly visitor showed up on Wednesday. Showing a loss on CD2 is exciting for me!
> 
> I'll be back this evening to try to catch up on replies.


Congrats!



VirataMama4 said:


> I sent in my HH last night to CC and just sent in my weigh in to Sue.  Down 2lbs this week!
> 
> I also finished up week 1 of c25k yesterday. And am actually looking forward to week 2!  Thinking of trying out a spin class on Tuesday, but really worried about being able to walk afterwards and being able to sit down   I've heard the seats do a real number on your behind till you get used to it
> 
> Today is starting off great and I can't wait till this evening when I get to go to the movies just me and a girl friend, which I haven't done in almost 3 years (ever since we moved here and I lost free grandparent babysitting)!


What movie are you going to see? Congrats on your successful week!



jillbur said:


> The most challenging part for me is the eating. I only had one diet Coke last week and one diet Coke this week. And, I am trying really, really hard to not pig out on chocolate. Baby steps, right?
> 
> The thing that makes me fall of the wagon is one bad meal. After I get off track, I just tell myself that I ruined it and give up. Then I pig out. Not this time! I ate Little Caesar's last night, so today I brough healthy cereal and yogurt for breakfast (I eat at work) and a salad for lunch. Back on track!
> 
> I guess I am a little superstitious, but not too extreme.  I didn't even realize it was Friday the 13th lol. I was preoocupied with this horrible wind we are having. Wind chill has us in the negatives and the snow is still coming. I don't think we'll get much, but it's blowing like crazy. No school delays around western PA or eastern OH.
> 
> 
> Jill


Great job on the good food today! We don't have to be perfect all the time, we just have to try to be healthy most of the time!



Scraggy said:


> LUCKY!!!!!  Oh, how I wish I were with you. Have a GREAT time!!
> 
> 
> I lost again. I'm down 2.7 this week.  So far since I started I'm down 6 pounds!!


Congrats!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Scraggy said:


> Thanks for being our coach, Rose!!
> 
> The most challenging part of the first two weeks has to be keeping away from the sugar and junk I used to eat. At this point it doesn't phase me at all, but that first week was so hard.
> 
> Am I superstitious?  No.


I was a huge sugar addict! My snack of choice---a snickers or a chocolate little Debbie, diet soda, dip and chips. Uggh. Makes me sick just thinking aobut it. It does get easier, and I'm glad you are already feeling better about it!



VirataMama4 said:


> QOTD:  Most challenging this past 2 weeks has been drinking all the water!  My body still isn't used to it, so if we're out I'm always running to the bathroom or making the DH stop to find one!
> 
> I usually quit after losing weight, even though I ate junk.  I think to myself "Wow, I still lost weight even though I ate such n such.  That means I can eat this and this and be good."  Then I gain it back and give up!
> 
> I'm not really superstitious, but its always fun to think about Friday the 13th!


Hopefully you are going to learn some great new habits this time! I hear you on the water. 



mikamah said:


> Thank you, Jen for coaching this past week.  You did an amazing job keeping up with all the posts this very busy week, especially with all you have going on too.  Loved your questions, and I do plan to catch up properly this weekend.
> 
> 3 day weekend!!  First priority, putting christmas stuff away, second, catch up here.
> 
> Welcome coach *Rose!!  *Thank you for coaching the week ahead!!
> 
> I've had a good week and am happy to see the scale down 1.4 pounds and down to 209.2.  I swear that that I am saying goodbye to the 210s for the very last time.  I'm am feeling in a pretty good place emotionally right now, and know that is a huge part of my success or failure with weight loss, so I'm determined to keep up with this healthy living.
> 
> I know there's been talk of running, and I picked up new runnign shoes this week, my others were over a year old, which is way too old, and this morning I ran/walked and it felt great.  I haven't done any running to speak of since the fall, so I wasn't sure how I'd do, but I ran a min/'walk a min for most of our walk, and then did a couple of 5 min running intervals, and it felt great.  I'm looking forward to getting out there again, and my long term goal is to do another disney half in 2014 for my 50th bday.
> 
> So if you need new shoes, go on out and get them.  You deserve it, and it makes a huge difference.
> 
> Good luck to everyone on the scale this morning.  Hope you see good numbers, and if not, remember it is just a number, and the healthy changes we've made are really what matters and what makes the difference.
> 
> Have a fantastic friday the 13th!!!!!!!!  I'm selectively superstitious.  I only believe in the good ones.


congrats on the loss! No more 210s!!! I keep forgetting it's a 3 day weekend, then when I remember I am so happy! Though I do have to work an event for a couple of hours tomorrow. Glad you had a good run. Don't you just love new shoes! I ordered a new pair (same brand, just a new pair) and I can pick them up this weekend. Too exciting!

*****

Ok, good luck with your weighins everyone and have a great Friday! I will check back in later.


----------



## Jujubee727

grumpyskirtgirl said:


> I am posting my weight publicly because I am at the airport headed to DISNEYLAND!!!



SOOOOO Jealous!!! I hope you have a GREAT time!!!



Rose&Mike said:


> Good Morning all you Losers!  Happy Friday the 13th!!!
> 
> My name is Rose and I am your coach for this week. I have been doing the challenges since January of 2010 and have lost and kept off ~50 pounds.  I am attempting again to see if I can get down to my high school/college weight. I have about 7 pounds to go. I even wore Janis' hat for a while and hosted 2 or 3 challenges--I can't remember how many! A little about me, I have never followed a formal plan, but work very hard at portion control and exercise. I do count calories on occasion (I go through phases where I'll do it for a couple weeks and then back off for a while) and love myfitnesspal. I am 44 and can honestly say I am in the best shape of my life, so for all you over 40s, yes you can lose weight and build muscle after 40. I have been gluten free since February of 2011. It was pretty emotional for me, but we'll talk about that later this week. I have been a vegetarian since 2009, but since going gluten free occasionally cheat a tiny bit with of all things hot dogs--it's a sickness, I know. I also don't get as hung up on some things like gelatin or making sure the cheese is vegetarian, though I do make the effort. The reality is that being gluten free is challenging and being a vegetarian can be a little challenging when traveling, so combine the two and it makes for fun sometimes!
> 
> Ok, enough about me!
> 
> Here's the QOTD! Someone please tell me if I repeat a QOTD--I did not see an archive, and I swear I still have brain fog sometimes! I tend to ask multi-part questions that are all related. Please feel free to pick and choose what you want to answer.
> 
> *QOTD, Friday January 13th!--Congratulations you have made it two weeks!! What has been the most challenging part of these two weeks? Think about previous attempts at getting healthy. What has been the thing that made you quit or fall of the wagon? *
> 
> *bonus QOTD:* Are you superstitious? It is Friday the 13th afterall!
> 
> BBL with replies!




Thanks for coaching Rose!! This is going to be my first full week with the group and I am looking forward to being able to take part in all the QOTD's!

My biggest challenge is not going out to eat! We would go out for dinner 7 days a week if it wasn't for me being on a diet. Which is part of the reason I am the size I am. So when I am on a diet it is quite a life style change for us. So it is hard to fall into a routine where I have to cook everyday. But I am doing GREAT so far and I love how much more energetic I am feeling, and I just feel better about myself for doing it!! 




VirataMama4 said:


> First off Thank you Jen for being our coach this past week!
> 
> Good Morning!
> I sent in my HH last night to CC and just sent in my weigh in to Sue.  Down 2lbs this week!
> 
> Great Job!!! Keep up the good work!!!
> 
> I also finished up week 1 of c25k yesterday. And am actually looking forward to week 2!  Thinking of trying out a spin class on Tuesday, but really worried about being able to walk afterwards and being able to sit down   I've heard the seats do a real number on your behind till you get used to it
> 
> Way to go with sticking with the c25k! That is so great that you are looking forward to week 2!! I am proud of you!! I have always wanted to try a spinning class too, but I am also terrified of it! lol. Keep us posted if you decide to try it out! I would love to hear about it from a beginner's point of view!
> 
> Today is starting off great and I can't wait till this evening when I get to go to the movies just me and a girl friend, which I haven't done in almost 3 years (ever since we moved here and I lost free grandparent babysitting)!
> 
> Good for you!! You deserve it!! Have fun! What are you going to see?? I don't know what I would do with out grandparent babysitting! I am not one to trust too many people with our kids! Only my mom and sister have babysat my children!


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

VirataMama4 said:


> QOTD:  Most challenging this past 2 weeks has been drinking all the water!  My body still isn't used to it, so if we're out I'm always running to the bathroom or making the DH stop to find one!
> 
> *I usually quit after losing weight, even though I ate junk.  I think to myself "Wow, I still lost weight even though I ate such n such.  That means I can eat this and this and be good."  Then I gain it back and give up!*



Oh my gosh!  I totally do this too!  Sometimes I eat really good for a week and lose nothing, then I'll eat cookies and all the chocolate I can find and lose weight, so I sort of give up.  I think the same thing you do and instead of realizing that this won't work in the long run, I give in to yumminess (is that even a word?  )


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

Rose&Mike said:


> Good Morning all you Losers!  Happy Friday the 13th!!!
> 
> *QOTD, Friday January 13th!--Congratulations you have made it two weeks!! What has been the most challenging part of these two weeks? Think about previous attempts at getting healthy. What has been the thing that made you quit or fall of the wagon? *
> 
> *bonus QOTD:* Are you superstitious? It is Friday the 13th afterall!
> 
> BBL with replies!



Wow, I can't believe we're into week three already!  Happy to say that I'm still feeling positive about this journey   I think the most challenging part is no junk food.  I've been working really hard to avoid it and replace it with fruits.  So far so good but I do admit that I gave myself pizza and a candy bar last Friday   I figure if I know that I'll give myself a little something one day a week that it makes it easier to give it up all the other days.  At least I'm trying!!

Oh I think part of me is a little superstitious.  I try not to walk under ladders and other little things when I hear of them!!  

--Lynda


----------



## LuvBaloo

jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald!*
> 
> *QOTD:  What can you celebrate this week besides a number on the scale?*



Exercising!  and cooking meals instead of grabbing take out on the busiest days.  unfortunately all that has made it so I'm not very active on the thread, but I have to accept that I can only do so much, and this week exercise was first priority.



Thanks for coaching Jen!

Thanks for coaching this week Rose!

I'm very happy I had a 2 lb loss this week!


----------



## dizzydrop

Just popping in to post my weigh in and I'm so excited, I lost 4.2lbs this week, I lost nothing last week so this was great for me!  Congrats to all u "losers" posting today!  We can totally do this!


----------



## klmrph

amykathleen2005 said:


> Haven't gone through every post (and if it has been mentioned I apologize but it could do with repeating).
> 
> I LOVE My Fitness Pal! It is a website and an app. It makes graphs of your progress, you can put in all of what you've eaten for the day to see your full nutrition intake for the day.  You can also add exercise. What a great tool!



Love it too!  

Down 3.4 lbs this week


----------



## Jujubee727

Well, last night I posted that I was a little nervous about getting on the scale today. I worked EXTRA hard all day yesterday. I tried to stay active most of the day, ate lots of fruits and veggies, and was well above 64oz of water. Well, my hard work paid off!! I am down 2.0 lbs since Sunday! (Before I joined the group, Sunday was my weigh in day.) So I am down a total of 5.2 lbs since January 1st! I am happy with that!


----------



## Jujubee727

LuvBaloo said:


> Exercising!  and cooking meals instead of grabbing take out on the busiest days.  unfortunately all that has made it so I'm not very active on the thread, but I have to accept that I can only do so much, and this week exercise was first priority.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for coaching Jen!
> 
> Thanks for coaching this week Rose!
> 
> I'm very happy I had a 2 lb loss this week!



Yay!! Keep up the great work!!!! 



dizzydrop said:


> Just popping in to post my weigh in and I'm so excited, I lost 4.2lbs this week, I lost nothing last week so this was great for me!  Congrats to all u "losers" posting today!  We can totally do this!



WOW!!! Fantastic Job!!! 



klmrph said:


> Love it too!
> 
> Down 3.4 lbs this week



AWESOME job!!! That is great!!!


----------



## pooh2001

I will join in - I weigh 161 - goal is 140 or less.
5' 3" female, age 53 

Good luck to all !


----------



## donaldandpirates

dvcmom72 said:


> Hey guys! I have officially joined your team today and I'm so excited!  I have a lot of catching up to do here but I wanted to introduce myself...
> I'm Sharon and I just turned 39.  I am a single mom of the most handsome little 3 year old named Joshua.  He has already been to WDW 3 times...I've lost count of how many times I've been.
> I'm turning 40 in November and I'm spending that week at WDW.  Sooo...my goal really is to lose 40 pounds by my 40th birthday (40 BY 40...LOL).
> I also just returned to weight watchers, today actually, so I'm hoping that this in combination with that will keep me on track!
> Looking forward to getting to know you all!



Welcome!!! 



melmar136 said:


> here is the tattoo I promised to show you that I got last night (finally!  I got the chance to get on the computer!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tattoo2 by mlm313, on Flickr



That is a really cool tattoo!! Thanks for sharing the picture with us.



grumpyskirtgirl said:


> I am posting my weight publicly because I am at the airport headed to DISNEYLAND!!!



Have a GREAT trip!!!



Rose&Mike said:


> Good Morning all you Losers!  Happy Friday the 13th!!!
> 
> My name is Rose and I am your coach for this week.
> 
> *QOTD, Friday January 13th!--Congratulations you have made it two weeks!! What has been the most challenging part of these two weeks? Think about previous attempts at getting healthy. What has been the thing that made you quit or fall of the wagon? *
> 
> *bonus QOTD:* Are you superstitious? It is Friday the 13th afterall!



Glad to have you as a coach, Rose!  

QOTD:  The most challenging part has been to not get discouraged.  It's hard seeing just a tiny amount of weight lost when I have sooo much to lose.  Cutting back on the sugar has been difficult as well.  

Bonus QOTD:  Nope.  Not superstitious a bit.  



Scraggy said:


> I lost again. I'm down 2.7 this week.  So far since I started I'm down 6 pounds!!





dizzydrop said:


> Just popping in to post my weigh in and I'm so excited, I lost 4.2lbs this week, I lost nothing last week so this was great for me!  Congrats to all u "losers" posting today!  We can totally do this!





klmrph said:


> Down 3.4 lbs this week



It's GREAT to see so many successes this week!!!  Way to go!


----------



## pjlla

Morning friends!  I read and tried to reply on my Ipad earlier this morning, but I can't do replies well, so I gave up.  Then it was time to get the kids out the door (another two hour delay day due to ice/snow).  So here I am.... better late than never!



jenanderson said:


> Before I sign off this thread for the night I had a couple of quick messages...
> 
> First - I have really enjoyed coaching this week and thank all of you for joining in.
> 
> Next - No matter what happens tomorrow, you all have done great this week simply by being here.  Everyone here inspires me to keep going every day.
> 
> Remember to send your weight to Sue (Dvccruiser76) tomorrow and let her know that you are on Team Donald.
> 
> If you took part in the HH challenge, remember to send your numbers to (cclovesdis).  If you haven't taken part in the HH challenge...consider giving it a try!
> 
> Thanks to Rose for volunteering to be our coach this next week.  Rose - You always have so much good advice and I look forward to following along with you in the lead!
> 
> That's it from me for tonight!  Thanks again everyone!
> Jen



BIG thanks to you for being our coach and being so encouraging!  



buzz5985 said:


> I don't know if anyone saw the following.  I saw it on Twitter.  (who knew twitter could be so informative??)  It is written by a past contestant from the BL - Shay Sorrell.  She was, if I remember correctly, one of the biggest contestants.  Subway offered her money to continue on her journey $1000/pound.  She lost 52 pounds, and they renewed the offer.  But we never saw her again.  It's a very informative read - especially for those struggling.
> 
> http://shaysorrells.tumblr.com/post/15124727656/the-seven-biggest-mistakes-i-made-after-loser
> 
> Janis



I took a moment earlier this morning to read the link.  I agree with most everything she said.  Most of losing weight is kind of a "no brainer".... eat less and move more is the most basic instruction.  But of course, the "eating less" includes measuring/weighing your portions and journaling your foods, both of which she mentioned.

I disagree that someone is either built to be a runner or they're not.  Sure, some people find it comes more naturally and such, but short of physical impairments, EVERYONE can be a runner to one degree or another!  

It was nice of her to put herself out there like that to try to help others.  I am so sorry that she has continued to struggle with her weight loss journey.  Makes me want to reach out and give her a hug.  I mean, let's face it.  IF she couldn't/wouldn't do it for the BL and she couldn't/wouldn't do it for the cash that Subway offered, obviously she has more than the average struggle with it.  Heck, for the right amount of cash I could end up looking like SKELETOR!!  



cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Week 3: Kilimanjaro Safaris®
> 
> Believe it or not, I am old enough to remember WDW not having Animal Kingdom. I don’t remember much about my first trip, but somehow, I never forget a safari. I think it’s the surprise element. I may know the story of saving an elephant, but you never know which animals you will see. Will the elephant be laying down or eating upright? What will the lion be doing? Will I even see her? This week, our Healthy Habits help us prepare for surprises.
> 
> This week’s 4 Habits are:
> 
> 1. No matter what, it seems that water is essential. It comes in handy to be hydrated when something involving alcohol takes you off guard. *Your “habit” is to drink a total of 64 oz. of water during the day.* You can count up to 8 oz. of tea or coffee toward your total for the day.
> 
> 2. A lion just showed up at your house! Well, he or she isn’t a lion, but you do have to feed the person and you suddenly have a 4th meal on your plate. A quick check of your journal will help you know how many calories, points, etc. you can safely eat for the day. Recording what one eats and portion control are huge in weight loss and valuable habits to have. *This week, write down everything you eat as well as the portion size AND one nutritional aspect.* (Example: I had ½ cup of plain uncooked oatmeal, cooked in ½ cup of nonfat milk, with 1 tablespoon of walnuts and 1 teaspoon of brown sugar and that totals 350 calories.)
> 
> 3. People have found that protein keeps you feeling full. To keep the munchies at bay during an unexpected event, *this week, your “habit” is to have 2 servings of protein each day.* Use your plan to determine what counts as a serving.
> 
> 4. After some twists in your schedule, you deserve a break. *Spend some time relaxing each day.*
> 
> Mini-Challenges
> 
> 1. “The Lion Sleeps Tonight:” *For at least 2 nights, get 8 hours of sleep.*
> 
> 2. Run! Run! Poachers to Catch! This mini-challenge is exercising. *Exercise for at least 30 minutes total on at least 3 days this week..*
> 
> 
> Please feel free to PM me with any questions or ask on the thread!



Ooooh..... I can't wait to make sure that I accomplish the "sleep 8 hours" habit!  That has been a real problem for me lately.... mostly because of DD's schedule and some issues with night sweats waking me up.  I'm going to aim for a definite 8 hours at least ONCE over the weekend.  Won't be tonight though.... DD's swim meet will probably keep me out until 11pm and I have to have her at the pool by 5:45 am tomorrow morning.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> Just thought I'd let everyone over here know that I am going to be working at the Epcot main entrance turnstiles, so come say "Hi"!



WOOHOO!  DD and I had a great time this morning  imagining you doing that job!!  What a great chance to start peoples' day at Disney just right.....  With a big smile and a greeting of "Have a magical day!"   Can't wait to hear all about it!



trinaweena said:


> Its so weird how one little thing can ruin your whole day.  I will be starting part time at work next week, because i'm going back to school full time. When you are part time you are not garunteed any amount of hours each week, but i had talked to my boss and i thought she would be giving me at least 25 a week, after all i have put in 3 years at the place and im a hard worker and bend over backwards for them.  I thought we had aggreed that i would work 4 days a week.  well i caught a glimpse of next weeks schedule and im only on for 3 days. i mean, its starting already im really nervous as to whats going to happen now that i cant garuntee hours.
> 
> i feel like im under a lot of pressure and stress, because my parents are helping me out so i can go back to school full time but my parents are not very well off with money and my mom wants me to work at least 25 hours and ive explained to her that i cant force them to give me hours once im full time.  theres also the expectation of taking 5 classes, needing to get A's in everything plus still working 4 days a week.  I'm just feeling pressure on both sides and its so stressful
> 
> I had plans to come home tonight and get some stuff done, plans to get up a go to yoga tomorrow and go running and now i just feel so blah. also all of a sudden its 11 o clock which is mind boggling to me. tomorrow i'm going to make some meal plans for the week even if it kills me




Sorry about this.  And I'm sure in the current economy and job market there isn't any chance of finding something else??  Or even putting the pressure on them to give you more hours.  Good luck.



donac said:


> Good Friday morning everyone.  We made it through the week.  I will weigh in later.  I had a big drop last week and don't expect too much this week.  That is the way my body works.
> 
> Me too.
> 
> I am hoping the weather today is okay for no delays for ds2.  He is flying in and should be back in jersey around noon.  His brother is picking him up.
> 
> Hoping and praying that you are getting rain and not this sleet/ice/snow stuff we are experiencing right now.  Prayers for safe travels continue.
> 
> Please send some PD for my dh.  He has been having some problems and went to his gastro dr yesterday.  Dh thought the scoping would take place in a couple of weeks but the dr scheduled it for Monday.  That is okay with me since we both have the day off anyway but we are both worried that he wanted to schedule it so soon.  I hope he is okay because I just can't take any more bad news.
> 
> Off to get ready for school.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Dona... sorry about DH's issues.  I will definitely say some prayers for him over the weekend.  Keep us informed.



grumpyskirtgirl said:


> I am posting my weight publicly because I am at the airport headed to DISNEYLAND!!!
> 
> (249 lbs)
> 
> Good Luck everyone!!!



Wow.... SUPER JEALOUS about DL!  Enjoy your trip!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Good Morning all you Losers!  Happy Friday the 13th!!!
> 
> My name is Rose and I am your coach for this week. I have been doing the challenges since January of 2010 and have lost and kept off ~50 pounds.  I am attempting again to see if I can get down to my high school/college weight. I have about 7 pounds to go. I even wore Janis' hat for a while and hosted 2 or 3 challenges--I can't remember how many! A little about me, I have never followed a formal plan, but work very hard at portion control and exercise. I do count calories on occasion (I go through phases where I'll do it for a couple weeks and then back off for a while) and love myfitnesspal. I am 44 and can honestly say I am in the best shape of my life, so for all you over 40s, yes you can lose weight and build muscle after 40. I have been gluten free since February of 2011. It was pretty emotional for me, but we'll talk about that later this week. I have been a vegetarian since 2009, but since going gluten free occasionally cheat a tiny bit with of all things hot dogs--it's a sickness, I know. I also don't get as hung up on some things like gelatin or making sure the cheese is vegetarian, though I do make the effort. The reality is that being gluten free is challenging and being a vegetarian can be a little challenging when traveling, so combine the two and it makes for fun sometimes!
> 
> Ok, enough about me!
> 
> Thanks for the mini-bio!    Nice reminder that us ladies over 40 can totally ROCK IT!!
> 
> 
> Here's the QOTD! Someone please tell me if I repeat a QOTD--I did not see an archive, and I swear I still have brain fog sometimes! I tend to ask multi-part questions that are all related. Please feel free to pick and choose what you want to answer.
> 
> Kind of my fault about the QOTD archive.  I had totally anticipated having time during the holidays to get it caught up and never got to it. So sorry.
> 
> *QOTD, Friday January 13th!--Congratulations you have made it two weeks!! What has been the most challenging part of these two weeks? Think about previous attempts at getting healthy. What has been the thing that made you quit or fall of the wagon? *
> 
> *bonus QOTD:* Are you superstitious? It is Friday the 13th afterall!
> 
> BBL with replies!



Well.... these past two weeks have been challenging because of so much chaos in the house, what with the post-holiday clean up, swim season craziness, snowboarding lessons starting up, mid-terms approaching, and the new carpet installation and of course all of the disruption that it caused.  It has been difficult to get back into the "normal" routine of advanced meal planning, grocery shopping, meal prep, etc.  And of course, we all know.... "if you fail to plan, you plan to fail."  I need to make it a PRIORITY to get my meal planning done for at least the remainder of January!!

The thing that always made me fail in the past was the same as many of you have mentioned.... that "one bad decision" makes it a slippery slope to fall down to making more bad decisions.  One unexpected splurge on pizza or sweets induces that mentality of "well, I've failed again.... might as well give up."  And even now, after 4 years, it still seems like I take three steps forward and then one (or two) step(s) back.  But as long as the majority of my progress is in the right direction, I am doing okay!  

And I will NEVER give up!!!!!!!!!

Not particularly superstitious, but it is fun to talk about.  DD has a swim meet tonight and is hoping to make several State finals times.... if she does then I think that Friday the 13th will probably be a lucky day for her going forward!  



jillbur said:


> The thing that makes me fall of the wagon is one bad meal. After I get off track, I just tell myself that I ruined it and give up. Then I pig out. Not this time! I ate Little Caesar's last night, so today I brough healthy cereal and yogurt for breakfast (I eat at work) and a salad for lunch. Back on track!
> 
> GREAT!!
> 
> I guess I am a little superstitious, but not too extreme.  I didn't even realize it was Friday the 13th lol. I was preoocupied with this horrible wind we are having. Wind chill has us in the negatives and the snow is still coming. I don't think we'll get much, but it's blowing like crazy. No school delays around western PA or eastern OH.
> 
> YIKES!  I hate negative wind chill!!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I have to go PM CC and Sue, so I'll be back later to check in. Have a great Friday everyone!
> 
> Jill





mikamah said:


> Thank you, Jen for coaching this past week.  You did an amazing job keeping up with all the posts this very busy week, especially with all you have going on too.  Loved your questions, and I do plan to catch up properly this weekend.
> 
> You've been missed, but we understand!
> 
> 3 day weekend!!  First priority, putting christmas stuff away, second, catch up here.
> 
> Glad you've got your priorities straight!!
> 
> Welcome coach *Rose!!  *Thank you for coaching the week ahead!!
> 
> I've had a good week and am happy to see the scale down 1.4 pounds and down to 209.2.  I swear that that I am saying goodbye to the 210s for the very last time.  I'm am feeling in a pretty good place emotionally right now, and know that is a huge part of my success or failure with weight loss, so I'm determined to keep up with this healthy living.
> 
> WOOHOOO and GOOD-BYE to the 210's!!!!!!!
> 
> I know there's been talk of running, and I picked up new runnign shoes this week, my others were over a year old, which is way too old, and this morning I ran/walked and it felt great.  I haven't done any running to speak of since the fall, so I wasn't sure how I'd do, but I ran a min/'walk a min for most of our walk, and then did a couple of 5 min running intervals, and it felt great.  I'm looking forward to getting out there again, and my long term goal is to do another disney half in 2014 for my 50th bday.
> 
> Hey.... that is the same year I turn 50!!  Not planning on running a half or anything, but I could come cheer you on!!
> 
> So if you need new shoes, go on out and get them.  You deserve it, and it makes a huge difference.
> 
> Good luck to everyone on the scale this morning.  Hope you see good numbers, and if not, remember it is just a number, and the healthy changes we've made are really what matters and what makes the difference.
> 
> Have a fantastic friday the 13th!!!!!!!!  I'm selectively superstitious.  I only believe in the good ones.



Thanks for the good wishes and good words!



Jujubee727 said:


> My biggest challenge is not going out to eat! We would go out for dinner 7 days a week if it wasn't for me being on a diet. Which is part of the reason I am the size I am. So when I am on a diet it is quite a life style change for us. So it is hard to fall into a routine where I have to cook everyday. But I am doing GREAT so far and I love how much more energetic I am feeling, and I just feel better about myself for doing it!!



I'm curious.  Are you content to make this "no eating out" a lifestyle change or are you thinking of it as a temporary change?  If you are thinking of it as temporary, then perhaps you should continue to try to eat out and LEARN what you can eat and how to order things to fit your healthy eating plan. 

I personally don't want to encourage you to eat out frequently.... I think it does make losing weight difficult (too many temptations and too many unknown factors in the food prep, plus the expense), but if it is a lifestyle that your family is happy with, then you need to learn to work with it.  

If you want to start eating at home more regularly on a PERMANENT basis, then you need to start getting into a routine.... meal planning, meal prep, healthy recipes that everyone likes, etc.  

I'm SO pleased you are able to see the positive changes in your energy already!!



LuvBaloo said:


> Exercising!  and cooking meals instead of grabbing take out on the busiest days.  unfortunately all that has made it so I'm not very active on the thread, but I have to accept that I can only do so much, and this week exercise was first priority.
> 
> Thanks for coaching Jen!
> 
> Thanks for coaching this week Rose!
> 
> I'm very happy I had a 2 lb loss this week!



Shannon.... your priorities were in the right place!!  We missed you but we understand.

*************

Well.... happy snowy/rainy/icy Friday.  As I mentioned, the kids had another 2 hour delay.  The roads were icky at 9:15 when I took them to school, but not unbearable (mostly bad out on the far back roads where I live).  Hopefully the weather will clear by mid-afternoon, as DD's swim meet tonight is about 90 minutes north of here.  

I posted a small gain this morning, but I'm not terribly discouraged.  The double whammy of TOM-munchies last weekend, and the actual arrival of Aunt Flo yesterday, and of course the lack of enough exercise this week doesn't make the gain surprising.  Not too worried about it.  Hopefully I will be a better teammate next week!  Please don't vote me off!!

I have some phone calls to make, appointments to change, bills to pay, and of course laundry to do (does it EVER end???).  Plus I am making up a batch of brown rice for the weekend, so I can make my own BoLoco burrito wraps and bowls this weekend (one of our favorite restaurants!).  

Tonight's dinner for us will be sandwiches and leftovers.  DD needs to get home, pack up her swim bag and pack a dinner/snacks and be back to the school within 30 minutes!!  So I will be pre-packing her food for her.  Then I will pack up a picnic dinner for myself to eat on the road on the way to Lebanon, plus some snacks for the evening.  Fortunately I hit the grocery earlier this week, so we have some apples, oranges, and other healthy stuff available to pack!

Congratulations to EVERYONE who posted a loss this week!  And to those who didn't (including myself).... just keep swimming!  It will come eventually!!

I'm off to get some stuff accomplished around here!  I'll pop on again after lunch....................P


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Rose&Mike said:


> Good Morning all you Losers!  Happy Friday the 13th!!!
> 
> My name is Rose and I am your coach for this week. I have been doing the challenges since January of 2010 and have lost and kept off ~50 pounds.  I am attempting again to see if I can get down to my high school/college weight. I have about 7 pounds to go. I even wore Janis' hat for a while and hosted 2 or 3 challenges--I can't remember how many! A little about me, I have never followed a formal plan, but work very hard at portion control and exercise. I do count calories on occasion (I go through phases where I'll do it for a couple weeks and then back off for a while) and love myfitnesspal. I am 44 and can honestly say I am in the best shape of my life, so for all you over 40s, yes you can lose weight and build muscle after 40. I have been gluten free since February of 2011. It was pretty emotional for me, but we'll talk about that later this week. I have been a vegetarian since 2009, but since going gluten free occasionally cheat a tiny bit with of all things hot dogs--it's a sickness, I know. I also don't get as hung up on some things like gelatin or making sure the cheese is vegetarian, though I do make the effort. The reality is that being gluten free is challenging and being a vegetarian can be a little challenging when traveling, so combine the two and it makes for fun sometimes!
> 
> Ok, enough about me!
> 
> Here's the QOTD! Someone please tell me if I repeat a QOTD--I did not see an archive, and I swear I still have brain fog sometimes! I tend to ask multi-part questions that are all related. Please feel free to pick and choose what you want to answer.
> 
> *QOTD, Friday January 13th!--Congratulations you have made it two weeks!! What has been the most challenging part of these two weeks? Think about previous attempts at getting healthy. What has been the thing that made you quit or fall of the wagon? *
> 
> *bonus QOTD:* Are you superstitious? It is Friday the 13th afterall!
> 
> BBL with replies!



Hi Rose thanks for being our coach this week and for inspiring all of us over 40s (I'm 46) that we aren't too old or over the hill to change our health and fitness levels/

I've just started C25K-only done day 1- but its a start

*QOTD*
Fitting in the exercise has been my stumbling block this week! It seems to be the first thing to give when life gets busy. I did put it on the calender for this last week but then my mum needed me to take her places and that took precedence! Having this team though helped me to stick with it and do the best I can and I was so happy when I stood on the scales and discovered I'd lost 2lbs Just goes to show it doesnt have to be perfect. So glad I listened to you guys and didnt give up

I am a wee bit superstitious but like someone else said only the nice ones Dont like passing people on the stairs though which my aunt always said was bad luckCOLOR]


----------



## pjlla

pooh2001 said:


> I will join in - I weigh 161 - goal is 140 or less.
> 5' 3" female, age 53
> 
> Good luck to all !





Welcome!!!  Did you already read the main thread about how to get started with us???  Did you PM your weight to Sue??  Just want to be sure you are off to the right start!!!  Here is a link if you haven't been there yet.


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2850167

Again, WELCOME!..........................P


----------



## JacksLilWench

Rose&Mike said:


> Good Morning all you Losers!  Happy Friday the 13th!!!
> 
> *QOTD, Friday January 13th!--Congratulations you have made it two weeks!! What has been the most challenging part of these two weeks? Think about previous attempts at getting healthy. What has been the thing that made you quit or fall of the wagon? *
> 
> *bonus QOTD:* Are you superstitious? It is Friday the 13th afterall!
> 
> BBL with replies!



Hi Rose! 

I would say the biggest thing that would cause me to fall off the wagon would be stress from work.  I started a new job about six months ago, and have had a lot to learn.  Plus my co-worker can be less than perfect...we have a communication problem that she refuses to acknowledge and it causes MAJOR headaches for me  But I am fortunately finding my spot and patterns finally and I am getting to learn so much!

*********************
I lost again this week!  Not too much, but a loss is a loss   I made a big discovery this week, too.  One day I forgot my water cup I keep with me at work, so I didn't keep up with my water like I should have...and I ate WAAAAY over my calories that day AND didn't work out.  The next day I made doubly sure I had my water cup: I stayed under my calories, worked out, and felt ten times better than I did the day before!

I am excited about tonight too.  I'm going ice skating with some friends of mine for a couple hours...I wonder how many calories I'll burn doing that!


----------



## Jujubee727

pjlla said:


> I'm curious.  Are you content to make this "no eating out" a lifestyle change or are you thinking of it as a temporary change?  If you are thinking of it as temporary, then perhaps you should continue to try to eat out and LEARN what you can eat and how to order things to fit your healthy eating plan.
> 
> I personally don't want to encourage you to eat out frequently.... I think it does make losing weight difficult (too many temptations and too many unknown factors in the food prep, plus the expense), but if it is a lifestyle that your family is happy with, then you need to learn to work with it.
> 
> If you want to start eating at home more regularly on a PERMANENT basis, then you need to start getting into a routine.... meal planning, meal prep, healthy recipes that everyone likes, etc.
> 
> I'm SO pleased you are able to see the positive changes in your energy already!!



I would love to make it a permanent lifestyle. Not only because it is healthier for me (and my family), but it is not something that I want my kids to grow up doing. It is healthier and much cheaper to make meals at home! Thank you for the tips about the routine! I definitely have to get better at meal planning. Do you have any suggestions for where I can go online for healthy recipes??


----------



## Rose&Mike

pooh2001 said:


> I will join in - I weigh 161 - goal is 140 or less.
> 5' 3" female, age 53
> 
> Good luck to all !


Welcome! I saw that Pamela replied to you too with a link to the main thread. Since it is so busy in the spring, we have two teams. If you haven't done so please pm buzz5985 for your team assignment. The link Pamela provided will give you an idea of how the challenge works. Once you have a team assignment you can pm your starting weight. 

Please let us know if you have questions!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

dvcmom72 said:


> Hey guys! I have officially joined your team today and I'm so excited!  I have a lot of catching up to do here but I wanted to introduce myself...
> I'm Sharon and I just turned 39.  I am a single mom of the most handsome little 3 year old named Joshua.  He has already been to WDW 3 times...I've lost count of how many times I've been.
> I'm turning 40 in November and I'm spending that week at WDW.  Sooo...my goal really is to lose 40 pounds by my 40th birthday (40 BY 40...LOL).
> I also just returned to weight watchers, today actually, so I'm hoping that this in combination with that will keep me on track!
> Looking forward to getting to know you all!


Welcome Sharon!



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Hello everyone!  What a crazy day.  I am in MO and we had our first snow today.  All the schools around were closed except ours  So my poor daughter (12) went in the crazy cold blowing snow to the bus...which didn't come!  Apparently it slid off the road before it got to her.  So she called me 15 minutes after she should have been gone and was almost in tears wanting to come home!  I felt terrible for her and said heck ya, get home!  She was frozen solid!  So my husband took her and son (10) in.
> Anyhoo...to the QOTD, I probably am not losing any this week either, but I'm working just as hard as I did last week, so I am super proud that I'm not quitting.  I'm chalking it up to the second week curse!!  I feel great.  I had a kidney stone right before christmas and today had my follow up.  The doc said the best thing I can do is drink tons of water.  I was happy to hear that cause I am doing just that!!


Holy frozen DD!!  I hope the weather gets a little better for the way home!  So glad you are getting all that water in....that's my downfall 



Disneyluvr said:


> I've really had a bad day today, TOM for me too and it's parent/teacher conference night. I have several more hours to be here and cramps from h*#%, I swear I feel about 9 cm dialated and about ready to push! Labor has nothing on these cramps  MUST...... STAY........AWAY.......FROM........THE........CHOCOLATE!


Sometimes you just need to have that one piece...I have learned to eat just one dark chocolate Hershey kiss....a little reward for not eating the huge Crunch bar that I saw in my co-workers office.....



jillbur said:


> Well I am finally relaxing after a hectic day. I have to admit (well, confess actually) I had Little Caesar's for dinner.  I had all intentions on cooking dinner, but after DS's orthodontist appt it was too late to start cooking, so I asked DS what he wanted and Little Caesar's it was. At least I got 30 mins on the elliptical in before I ate. I'm hoping it doesn't affect my weigh in too much!
> 
> I made my menu of dinners from Saturday through next Thursday and just need to complete my grocery list. I'll go grocery shopping tomorrow as long as the roads are ok. And, I need to pm CC with my HH results for this week.
> 
> Now I'm off to clean up a little. See you all tomorrow!
> 
> Jill


Thanks for the support Jill!!  Way to go in the planning meals ahead department!  Again, my downfall..not planning ahead.  You inspire me to plan more this weekend! Thanks!!



MoonFaerie said:


> Well I already posted yesterday about needing smaller pants and not being the slowest person climbing the stairs of The Hill.
> 
> Let's see, what else? Um, I walking a lot of miles every week (over 3 just today) on a very hilly campus, so even if the scale doesn't move, I'm still getting in better shape.
> 
> Since giving up caffeine, I have more energy and am sleeping way better.


Awesome job Nicole!!!



melmar136 said:


> here is the tattoo I promised to show you that I got last night (finally!  I got the chance to get on the computer!)
> The picture looks a little blurry, but you get the idea.  A Disney-ish one.  I really like it!
> 
> It's a symbol of DD...my (now ex) husband and I went on the Disney Magic in Aug of 1998, and I had really been hoping to get pregnant.  While we were up on deck late one night, I saw a shooting star and made a wish for a little girl.  3 weeks later I found out I was pregnant!  And now, almost 13 years later, I have my (not so little anymore!) girl.  So, that's the story behind the tattoo, and also a reminder...When you wish upon a star, Your dreams come true!
> ******************************************************
> Too tired to exercise tonite.  I think my 2 hour commute this morning did me in.  We got maybe 2 inches of snow, that mixed with sleet and rain, to make for a wonderful drive.  DD was so mad they didn't even delay school!
> 
> I hope everyone had a good day!  Good luck with the weigh in tomorrow!


OMG!!! Melissa the tattoo is so beautiful and the story is even more touching! 



Jujubee727 said:


> Welcome!!! 40 by 40 is totally do-able!!! I have only been a part of this group for a couple of days and I have already picked up so may tips and ideas on how to be successful! I can't wait to see the end results that I know are possible for each one of us if we all work at it together!!
> 
> BTW, Joshua is a GREAT name!! I have a 1.5 year old named Joshua!!



For all the 40x40 ladies....I'm with you!  I also just made my list of the 40 things I want to do before I turn 40!  Some of them are small (learn to drive a stick shift car) and some are big (visit a country I have never been to.)  I would love to share lists with other soon-to-be-40 ladies!



Rose&Mike said:


> OMG, I must have typed that wrong. I am only 12 days into it. My foot was so messed up last fall, my doctor and physical therapist would have killed me if I even attempted it. I question whether I should even be doing it now, but in some ways it is good for me. Cause some days the 30 minutes consist of a very slow walk. I don't know if I will make the whole 100 days, but it is an interesting challenge.


You can do it Rose!!! Even 12 days is an amazing start!  30 minutes is 30 minutes no matter how slow you feel you are going  This is also a really great idea...I may steal it!



buzz5985 said:


> I don't know if anyone saw the following.  I saw it on Twitter.  (who knew twitter could be so informative??)  It is written by a past contestant from the BL - Shay Sorrell.  She was, if I remember correctly, one of the biggest contestants.  Subway offered her money to continue on her journey $1000/pound.  She lost 52 pounds, and they renewed the offer.  But we never saw her again.  It's a very informative read - especially for those struggling.
> 
> http://shaysorrells.tumblr.com/post/15124727656/the-seven-biggest-mistakes-i-made-after-loser
> 
> Janis


Great article!  It just goes to show that we are all on this journey together...I hope Shay finds what she is looking for...



bellebookworm9 said:


> Just thought I'd let everyone over here know that I am going to be working at the Epcot main entrance turnstiles, so come say "Hi"!


YAY!!  Wish I was coming down for a visit!  Keep the pictures coming on FB!!!  I love them 



trinaweena said:


> Its so weird how one little thing can ruin your whole day.  I will be starting part time at work next week, because i'm going back to school full time. When you are part time you are not garunteed any amount of hours each week, but i had talked to my boss and i thought she would be giving me at least 25 a week, after all i have put in 3 years at the place and im a hard worker and bend over backwards for them.  I thought we had aggreed that i would work 4 days a week.  well i caught a glimpse of next weeks schedule and im only on for 3 days. i mean, its starting already im really nervous as to whats going to happen now that i cant garuntee hours.
> 
> i feel like im under a lot of pressure and stress, because my parents are helping me out so i can go back to school full time but my parents are not very well off with money and my mom wants me to work at least 25 hours and ive explained to her that i cant force them to give me hours once im full time.  theres also the expectation of taking 5 classes, needing to get A's in everything plus still working 4 days a week.  I'm just feeling pressure on both sides and its so stressful
> 
> I had plans to come home tonight and get some stuff done, plans to get up a go to yoga tomorrow and go running and now i just feel so blah. also all of a sudden its 11 o clock which is mind boggling to me. tomorrow i'm going to make some meal plans for the week even if it kills me


Oh Trina!!  Hang in there!  Someone once said to me that God doesn't give you more than you can handle....and I sometimes wonder why He trusts me so much to handle it all!  Just know you have TONS of support and hugs here!



donac said:


> I am hoping the weather today is okay for no delays for ds2.  He is flying in and should be back in jersey around noon.  His brother is picking him up.
> 
> Please send some PD for my dh.  He has been having some problems and went to his gastro dr yesterday.  Dh thought the scoping would take place in a couple of weeks but the dr scheduled it for Monday.  That is okay with me since we both have the day off anyway but we are both worried that he wanted to schedule it so soon.  I hope he is okay because I just can't take any more bad news.
> 
> Off to get ready for school.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


Thoughts and prayers to you Dona!  My dad is flying into Newark tonight at 9pm and it looks like he is already delayed due to the wind.  Hoping that everything goes well for DH on Monday...



Rose&Mike said:


> Good Morning all you Losers!  Happy Friday the 13th!!!
> 
> *QOTD, Friday January 13th!--Congratulations you have made it two weeks!! What has been the most challenging part of these two weeks? Think about previous attempts at getting healthy. What has been the thing that made you quit or fall of the wagon? *
> 
> *bonus QOTD:* Are you superstitious? It is Friday the 13th afterall!
> 
> BBL with replies!


Water and lack of planning are my sources of difficulty. I really hope to reboot myself this weekend!  My laziness makes me fall off the wagon...doing what is convenient rather than what is best for my body - whether that is a food choice or a lack of exercise choice.  I'm still working on it!

I'm not really superstitious but I do think the crazy people come out during full moons and Friday the 13th.  I have 2 meetings today....hope they are not too crazy!



mikamah said:


> Thank you, Jen for coaching this past week.  You did an amazing job keeping up with all the posts this very busy week, especially with all you have going on too.  Loved your questions, and I do plan to catch up properly this weekend.
> 
> 3 day weekend!!  First priority, putting christmas stuff away, second, catch up here.
> 
> Welcome coach *Rose!!  *Thank you for coaching the week ahead!!
> 
> I've had a good week and am happy to see the scale down 1.4 pounds and down to 209.2.  I swear that that I am saying goodbye to the 210s for the very last time.  I'm am feeling in a pretty good place emotionally right now, and know that is a huge part of my success or failure with weight loss, so I'm determined to keep up with this healthy living.
> 
> I know there's been talk of running, and I picked up new runnign shoes this week, my others were over a year old, which is way too old, and this morning I ran/walked and it felt great.  I haven't done any running to speak of since the fall, so I wasn't sure how I'd do, but I ran a min/'walk a min for most of our walk, and then did a couple of 5 min running intervals, and it felt great.  I'm looking forward to getting out there again, and my long term goal is to do another disney half in 2014 for my 50th bday.
> 
> So if you need new shoes, go on out and get them.  You deserve it, and it makes a huge difference.
> 
> Good luck to everyone on the scale this morning.  Hope you see good numbers, and if not, remember it is just a number, and the healthy changes we've made are really what matters and what makes the difference.
> 
> Have a fantastic friday the 13th!!!!!!!!  I'm selectively superstitious.  I only believe in the good ones.


GO Kathy!!!  I'm very excited for new running shoes! They are so clean and springy!  I feel like Tigger...lol... when I go for that first run!  Enjoy!!!



Rose&Mike said:


> *Don't forget to include your team name when you pm Sue and CC!*
> 
> The hardest thing for me is drinking water. To be honest, I just don't drink anything. So it's not like I'm having coke instead. Before the BL challenges I would do great (meaning I would think I have to be perfect) and as soon as I had a bad day/bad week I was done and off the wagon. Now I know that it's just a day/week. Like my friend Cam likes to say...*every bite is a chance to get it right.* (I think it was Cam.)



I'm with you on the water!!  Yes, I think it was Cam....where IS Cam??  SHe always had some great words of wisdom!



dizzydrop said:


> Just popping in to post my weigh in and I'm so excited, I lost 4.2lbs this week, I lost nothing last week so this was great for me!  Congrats to all u "losers" posting today!  We can totally do this!


Congrats!!!!

****************************
Happy FRIDAY!!!! I never thought today would get here!
After a great interview yesterday and a well attended evening program last night I am EXHAUSTED!  I slept really hard last night and had a hard time getting up....I went to bed so late with all that blood pumping after the evening program 

Back on the wagon today!  I hope everyone has great weigh-ins 
Make great choices Donalds!!


----------



## jenanderson

buzz5985 said:


> I don't know if anyone saw the following.  I saw it on Twitter.  (who knew twitter could be so informative??)  It is written by a past contestant from the BL - Shay Sorrell.  She was, if I remember correctly, one of the biggest contestants.  Subway offered her money to continue on her journey $1000/pound.  She lost 52 pounds, and they renewed the offer.  But we never saw her again.  It's a very informative read - especially for those struggling.
> 
> http://shaysorrells.tumblr.com/post/15124727656/the-seven-biggest-mistakes-i-made-after-loser
> 
> Janis



Thanks for the link.  I read it and shared it with a girlfriend of mine who is kind of struggling to get going again as well.



dizzydrop said:


> Thanks to all you ladies for the warm welcomes!!!  I'm excited about the weigh in tomorrow, however I'm already celebrating that I styed under my calorie goal all week and drank all of my water each day!!! Good luck to all you ladies for weigh in, I'm sure Team Donald has this week in the bag!



Great job staying under your calorie goal and drinking your water!  I bet you will have a positive weigh in!  



amykathleen2005 said:


> Haven't gone through every post (and if it has been mentioned I apologize but it could do with repeating).
> 
> I LOVE My Fitness Pal! It is a website and an app. It makes graphs of your progress, you can put in all of what you've eaten for the day to see your full nutrition intake for the day.  You can also add exercise. What a great tool!



I have now downloaded Fitness Pal and WW Mobile and Lose it!  I have to see what one really does what I am looking for.  I wish that there was one where I could journal thoughts in it as well.



bellebookworm9 said:


> Just thought I'd let everyone over here know that I am going to be working at the Epcot main entrance turnstiles, so come say "Hi"!



Hi Gretchen!  I am having fun following you on FB and on your blog!



trinaweena said:


> Its so weird how one little thing can ruin your whole day.  I will be starting part time at work next week, because i'm going back to school full time. When you are part time you are not garunteed any amount of hours each week, but i had talked to my boss and i thought she would be giving me at least 25 a week, after all i have put in 3 years at the place and im a hard worker and bend over backwards for them.  I thought we had aggreed that i would work 4 days a week.  well i caught a glimpse of next weeks schedule and im only on for 3 days. i mean, its starting already im really nervous as to whats going to happen now that i cant garuntee hours.
> 
> i feel like im under a lot of pressure and stress, because my parents are helping me out so i can go back to school full time but my parents are not very well off with money and my mom wants me to work at least 25 hours and ive explained to her that i cant force them to give me hours once im full time.  theres also the expectation of taking 5 classes, needing to get A's in everything plus still working 4 days a week.  I'm just feeling pressure on both sides and its so stressful
> 
> I had plans to come home tonight and get some stuff done, plans to get up a go to yoga tomorrow and go running and now i just feel so blah. also all of a sudden its 11 o clock which is mind boggling to me. tomorrow i'm going to make some meal plans for the week even if it kills me



I am so sorry to read about the all the pressure you are under with your job and with college.  It is never fun to deal with stress like that.  I had the same thing when I went back to college and it was so hard.    All you can do is your best and then just go from there.  I hope you are able to get some of your exercising done today because I know that my running is what helps me deal with stress like that.  I don't always want to get started but once I do, it really does help.



MissDisney121 said:


> Along with our healthy habits I am going to make it a goal of mine to keep up eith this thread better. I hope everyone is doing well with their weight loss this week.



Sometimes it is hard to keep up with the thread.    Even I am struggling with it today.



donac said:


> Please send some PD for my dh.  He has been having some problems and went to his gastro dr yesterday.  Dh thought the scoping would take place in a couple of weeks but the dr scheduled it for Monday.  That is okay with me since we both have the day off anyway but we are both worried that he wanted to schedule it so soon.  I hope he is okay because I just can't take any more bad news.



  Pixie Dust coming your way!  I hope that it is just that the doctor had some time and that is why he is going in quickly.  The positive thing about it is that he will get it done and then not have so spend some weeks worrying about it.  Positive thoughts your way!



grumpyskirtgirl said:


> I am posting my weight publicly because I am at the airport headed to DISNEYLAND!!!



Have fun at Disneyland!  You will have to share all about it!  I will be going at the end of June and have never been there so I am totally excited to learn more!



Rose&Mike said:


> Good Morning all you Losers!  Happy Friday the 13th!!!
> 
> My name is Rose and I am your coach for this week.
> 
> *Morning Rose!  Thanks for coaching this week!*
> 
> *QOTD, Friday January 13th!--Congratulations you have made it two weeks!! What has been the most challenging part of these two weeks? Think about previous attempts at getting healthy. What has been the thing that made you quit or fall of the wagon? *
> 
> *bonus QOTD:* Are you superstitious? It is Friday the 13th afterall!



The most challenging part for me has been to jump totally into the plan.  What I mean is that I started by just making one little change and saying that I didn't want to do too much to start with.  The thing is...it really isn't working.  I have to actually jump all the way in and quit making excuses.  It just has been hard to realize that.

Yep - superstitious...just a bit.



MoonFaerie said:


> I'm off to brave the snow and ice to get to class, but I'm just popping in with my weigh-in. I lost another pound this week.  I'm happy with that since my schedule has been wacky with little time for exercise due to the 1st week of classes plus my monthly visitor showed up on Wednesday. Showing a loss on CD2 is exciting for me!



 Great job on your loss this week!



VirataMama4 said:


> I also finished up week 1 of c25k yesterday. And am actually looking forward to week 2!  Thinking of trying out a spin class on Tuesday, but really worried about being able to walk afterwards and being able to sit down   I've heard the seats do a real number on your behind till you get used to it



  That is so cool that you are looking forward to week 2 of the C25K!  I thought week 2 was pretty easy after week 1.  Have a fun time going out!



jillbur said:


> The most challenging part for me is the eating. I only had one diet Coke last week and one diet Coke this week. And, I am trying really, really hard to not pig out on chocolate. Baby steps, right?
> 
> The thing that makes me fall of the wagon is one bad meal. After I get off track, I just tell myself that I ruined it and give up. Then I pig out. Not this time! I ate Little Caesar's last night, so today I brough healthy cereal and yogurt for breakfast (I eat at work) and a salad for lunch. Back on track!



Sounds like you are doing a good job working through your the challenge of eating right.  WAY TO GO with getting right back at it today after the pizza last night.  



Scraggy said:


> I lost again. I'm down 2.7 this week.  So far since I started I'm down 6 pounds!!



 2.7 pounds is super!  Keep it up!



Scraggy said:


> The most challenging part of the first two weeks has to be keeping away from the sugar and junk I used to eat. At this point it doesn't phase me at all, but that first week was so hard.



I am still struggling with the sugar and junk.  It is really a hard battle.  



VirataMama4 said:


> QOTD:  Most challenging this past 2 weeks has been drinking all the water!  My body still isn't used to it, so if we're out I'm always running to the bathroom or making the DH stop to find one!
> 
> I usually quit after losing weight, even though I ate junk.  I think to myself "Wow, I still lost weight even though I ate such n such.  That means I can eat this and this and be good."  Then I gain it back and give up!



Great job keeping up on the water.  I struggled yesterday but got it in.  I think it is great that you are recognizing why you give up...this will help you keep on going this time!


----------



## jenanderson

mikamah said:


> I've had a good week and am happy to see the scale down 1.4 pounds and down to 209.2.  I swear that that I am saying goodbye to the 210s for the very last time.  I'm am feeling in a pretty good place emotionally right now, and know that is a huge part of my success or failure with weight loss, so I'm determined to keep up with this healthy living.



YEAH for saying good-bye to the 210s!    I am so happy for you.  Before you know it you will be saying good-bye to the 200s!  



GoofyPredsFan said:


> I think the most challenging part is no junk food.  I've been working really hard to avoid it and replace it with fruits.  So far so good but I do admit that I gave myself pizza and a candy bar last Friday   I figure if I know that I'll give myself a little something one day a week that it makes it easier to give it up all the other days.  At least I'm trying!!



This is what I am struggling with...giving up some things.  I am going to make a list of things that I think that I can't give up and see if I can plan my week so that I can have one or two things each week that fit in the plan.  I know that if this is to continue to be a long term plan, I have to have things that I really want WHEN I have planned for them.  On the other hand, there are some things that I can give up.  I think prioritizing and planning really helps!



LuvBaloo said:


> I'm very happy I had a 2 lb loss this week!



Nice job Shanon!  2 pounds is a GREAT loss!  



dizzydrop said:


> Just popping in to post my weigh in and I'm so excited, I lost 4.2lbs this week, I lost nothing last week so this was great for me!  Congrats to all u "losers" posting today!  We can totally do this!



  WOW!  4.2 pounds is AMAZING!  



klmrph said:


> Down 3.4 lbs this week



 Another great loss!  WAY TO GO!



Jujubee727 said:


> Well, last night I posted that I was a little nervous about getting on the scale today. I worked EXTRA hard all day yesterday. I tried to stay active most of the day, ate lots of fruits and veggies, and was well above 64oz of water. Well, my hard work paid off!! I am down 2.0 lbs since Sunday! (Before I joined the group, Sunday was my weigh in day.) So I am down a total of 5.2 lbs since January 1st! I am happy with that!



  Sounds like all your hard work is paying off!  Great job on your loss this week!



pooh2001 said:


> I will join in - I weigh 161 - goal is 140 or less.
> 5' 3" female, age 53
> 
> Good luck to all !



Welcome to the group!  



donaldandpirates said:


> QOTD:  The most challenging part has been to not get discouraged.  It's hard seeing just a tiny amount of weight lost when I have sooo much to lose.  Cutting back on the sugar has been difficult as well.



Slow and steady wins the race.  



pjlla said:


> It has been difficult to get back into the "normal" routine of advanced meal planning, grocery shopping, meal prep, etc.  And of course, we all know.... "if you fail to plan, you plan to fail."  I need to make it a PRIORITY to get my meal planning done for at least the remainder of January!!
> 
> The thing that always made me fail in the past was the same as many of you have mentioned.... that "one bad decision" makes it a slippery slope to fall down to making more bad decisions.  One unexpected splurge on pizza or sweets induces that mentality of "well, I've failed again.... might as well give up."  And even now, after 4 years, it still seems like I take three steps forward and then one (or two) step(s) back.  But as long as the majority of my progress is in the right direction, I am doing okay!
> 
> And I will NEVER give up!!!!!!!!!



I really needed to read all of this today.  Always good words of wisdom!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> *QOTD*
> Fitting in the exercise has been my stumbling block this week! It seems to be the first thing to give when life gets busy. I did put it on the calender for this last week but then my mum needed me to take her places and that took precedence! Having this team though helped me to stick with it and do the best I can and I was so happy when I stood on the scales and discovered I'd lost 2lbs Just goes to show it doesnt have to be perfect. So glad I listened to you guys and didnt give up



 Congrats on the 2 pounds gone....AND...starting the C25K program!  You CAN do this!


----------



## melmar136

Thanks to Jen for coaching last week, and to Rose for this week!

Qotd:  most challenging is staying away from the junk (sweets are my downfall) but I am trying very hard to substitute...if DD is having Oreos for instance, I will have a cup of diet hot chocolate.  I am still having something chocolate, and getting my fix, and it's much better for me!

I tend to fall off the wagon when I am stressed.  I lost about 25-30 pounds last year from Jan-early July.  Then, last Aug, my company went on strike.  The weeks leading up to it were very stressful, wondering if it would happen, and then when it did, I just craved sweets, and comfort foods.  Thankfully, it was only 2 weeks, but by then, we were on our way to Disney for vacation, and I don't want to have to watch what I am eating on vacation!  
And after that, it was so hard to get back into eating healthy, and exercise, and get motivation.

And no, not superstitious.  13 is usually my lucky number, as it's also my birthday date!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Jujubee727 said:


> My biggest challenge is not going out to eat! We would go out for dinner 7 days a week if it wasn't for me being on a diet. Which is part of the reason I am the size I am. So when I am on a diet it is quite a life style change for us. So it is hard to fall into a routine where I have to cook everyday. But I am doing GREAT so far and I love how much more energetic I am feeling, and I just feel better about myself for doing it!!


We used to be big into going out to eat. Then we had to cut way back in 2009 and I remembered that I like to cook when I plan for it. Then in 2011 I went g-f and we cut back even more--in that we very rarely go out now unless we are at WDW. (We do have a couple of places we occasionally get take out from). For me, eating at home makes a huge difference in my weight--I just eat better at home! And I have found that once I got some good stand bys under my belt, that I really do enjoy cooking. Switching to g-f has been a little challenging but it is getting easier. I think you have a great attitude about it!



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Wow, I can't believe we're into week three already!  Happy to say that I'm still feeling positive about this journey   I think the most challenging part is no junk food.  I've been working really hard to avoid it and replace it with fruits.  So far so good but I do admit that I gave myself pizza and a candy bar last Friday. I figure if I know that I'll give myself a little something one day a week that it makes it easier to give it up all the other days.  At least I'm trying!!
> 
> Oh I think part of me is a little superstitious.  I try not to walk under ladders and other little things when I hear of them!!
> 
> --Lynda


One of the things I did this time around was to incorporate some of my favorite foods into my week, even if they weren't the best choice. For me it's french fries. I just love french fries. I am trying to see them as a treat and not a staple. I think having treats is a good thing.



LuvBaloo said:


> Exercising!  and cooking meals instead of grabbing take out on the busiest days.  unfortunately all that has made it so I'm not very active on the thread, but I have to accept that I can only do so much, and this week exercise was first priority.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for coaching Jen!
> 
> Thanks for coaching this week Rose!
> 
> I'm very happy I had a 2 lb loss this week!


Glad the exercise and cooking is going well!



dizzydrop said:


> Just popping in to post my weigh in and I'm so excited, I lost 4.2lbs this week, I lost nothing last week so this was great for me!  Congrats to all u "losers" posting today!  We can totally do this!


Congrats!



klmrph said:


> Love it too!
> 
> Down 3.4 lbs this week


Congrats to you too!



Jujubee727 said:


> Well, last night I posted that I was a little nervous about getting on the scale today. I worked EXTRA hard all day yesterday. I tried to stay active most of the day, ate lots of fruits and veggies, and was well above 64oz of water. Well, my hard work paid off!! I am down 2.0 lbs since Sunday! (Before I joined the group, Sunday was my weigh in day.) So I am down a total of 5.2 lbs since January 1st! I am happy with that!


And you too!



donaldandpirates said:


> QOTD:  The most challenging part has been to not get discouraged.  It's hard seeing just a tiny amount of weight lost when I have sooo much to lose.  Cutting back on the sugar has been difficult as well.


Just one pound at a time, that's all you can do. Have you set any intermediate goals to reward yourself along the way?



pjlla said:


> I disagree that someone is either built to be a runner or they're not.  Sure, some people find it comes more naturally and such, but short of physical impairments, EVERYONE can be a runner to one degree or another!
> 
> That kind of bothered me too.
> 
> 
> The thing that always made me fail in the past was the same as many of you have mentioned.... that "one bad decision" makes it a slippery slope to fall down to making more bad decisions.  One unexpected splurge on pizza or sweets induces that mentality of "well, I've failed again.... might as well give up."  And even now, after 4 years, it still seems like I take three steps forward and then one (or two) step(s) back.  But as long as the majority of my progress is in the right direction, I am doing okay!


Thanks for posting this Pamela. I think this is one of the keys to success. We all need to remove the word fail from our vocabulary when talking about weight loss. We are still here, and breathing so we have an opportunity to make good choices. Not every choice is going to be perfect, nor in my opinion should it be (remember I love french fries), we just have to try to make good choices most of the time and keep moving forward. 



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Fitting in the exercise has been my stumbling block this week! It seems to be the first thing to give when life gets busy. I did put it on the calender for this last week but then my mum needed me to take her places and that took precedence! Having this team though helped me to stick with it and do the best I can and I was so happy when I stood on the scales and discovered I'd lost 2lbs Just goes to show it doesnt have to be perfect. So glad I listened to you guys and didnt give up


congrats on the loss!



JacksLilWench said:


> Hi Rose!
> 
> I would say the biggest thing that would cause me to fall off the wagon would be stress from work.  I started a new job about six months ago, and have had a lot to learn.  Plus my co-worker can be less than perfect...we have a communication problem that she refuses to acknowledge and it causes MAJOR headaches for me  But I am fortunately finding my spot and patterns finally and I am getting to learn so much!
> 
> *********************
> I lost again this week!  Not too much, but a loss is a loss   I made a big discovery this week, too.  One day I forgot my water cup I keep with me at work, so I didn't keep up with my water like I should have...and I ate WAAAAY over my calories that day AND didn't work out.  The next day I made doubly sure I had my water cup: I stayed under my calories, worked out, and felt ten times better than I did the day before!
> 
> I am excited about tonight too.  I'm going ice skating with some friends of mine for a couple hours...I wonder how many calories I'll burn doing that!


So water really does work, huh? Have fun skating!


Jujubee727 said:


> I would love to make it a permanent lifestyle. Not only because it is healthier for me (and my family), but it is not something that I want my kids to grow up doing. It is healthier and much cheaper to make meals at home! Thank you for the tips about the routine! I definitely have to get better at meal planning. Do you have any suggestions for where I can go online for healthy recipes??


I use vegetarian times and all recipes. Remember, that lots of recipes can be adapted to be healthier. I made this casserole last night that called for a 1/2 cup of butter. I DID NOT put a half cup of butter in it! That is horrifying! I just cut it back to just over a tablespoon and it was great. I am the queen of turning what looks like an unhealthy recipe into something edible.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> For all the 40x40 ladies....I'm with you!  I also just made my list of the 40 things I want to do before I turn 40!  Some of them are small (learn to drive a stick shift car) and some are big (visit a country I have never been to.)  I would love to share lists with other soon-to-be-40 ladies!
> 
> 
> You can do it Rose!!! Even 12 days is an amazing start!  30 minutes is 30 minutes no matter how slow you feel you are going  This is also a really great idea...I may steal it!


The exercise thing is a facebook challenge. I think John Bingham started it. Too cool about wanting to drive a stickshift. I have driven once since I was 20 (a couple years off here and there for bad car choices) and I love it. I currently have a 2007 volvo s40 5 speed. It is my favorite car of any car I have ever had and I will keep it until parts fall off of it on the highway behind me.



jenanderson said:


> The most challenging part for me has been to jump totally into the plan.  What I mean is that I started by just making one little change and saying that I didn't want to do too much to start with.  The thing is...it really isn't working.  I have to actually jump all the way in and quit making excuses.  It just has been hard to realize that.


You can do it Jen.



melmar136 said:


> I tend to fall off the wagon when I am stressed.  I lost about 25-30 pounds last year from Jan-early July.  Then, last Aug, my company went on strike.  The weeks leading up to it were very stressful, wondering if it would happen, and then when it did, I just craved sweets, and comfort foods.  Thankfully, it was only 2 weeks, but by then, we were on our way to Disney for vacation, and I don't want to have to watch what I am eating on vacation!
> And after that, it was so hard to get back into eating healthy, and exercise, and get motivation.
> 
> And no, not superstitious.  13 is usually my lucky number, as it's also my birthday date!


Stress is a big thing for me too. And usually my downfall in the past. 2011 was honestly one of the most stressful years of my life, and I kept it off and maintained--so it's doable. Challenging, but doable. You just have to have a plan in place and a really good support system. (Thank you all by BL peeps.) Remember, nothing tastes as good as thin feels.


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

Rose&Mike said:


> One of the things I did this time around was to incorporate some of my favorite foods into my week, even if they weren't the best choice. For me it's french fries. I just love french fries. I am trying to see them as a treat and not a staple. I think having treats is a good thing.



Yes!  Great idea.  Like Jen said earlier, some things are easier to give up than others.  I feel like if I am going to make this a lifestyle change, I know that realistically I am NOT going to give up pizza and chocolate.  Those are my two favorite things ever.  What I need to do is severely limit them.  I really enjoy food in general, when I'm eating one meal I am dreaming of the next.    But, I am making much better choices, trading chips for vegie sticks, white pasta for wheat, stuff like that.  Over time I hope this becomes second nature and my cravings for the bad stuff goes down.


----------



## Ruthie5671

QOTD, Friday January 13th!--Congratulations you have made it two weeks!! What has been the most challenging part of these two weeks? Think about previous attempts at getting healthy. What has been the thing that made you quit or fall of the wagon?

I think that all of my previous failures have just been related to getting discouraged.  You know that little voice in your head that says "it's okay to eat all the cookies, you have always been fat, you'll always be fat, eat the cookies".  I hate that voice.  So my new voices (no I'm not crazy ) are all the supportive folks on Team Donald!

And because of the support, I'm down 3.3 pounds this week!


----------



## jenanderson

JacksLilWench said:


> I lost again this week!  Not too much, but a loss is a loss   I made a big discovery this week, too.  One day I forgot my water cup I keep with me at work, so I didn't keep up with my water like I should have...and I ate WAAAAY over my calories that day AND didn't work out.  The next day I made doubly sure I had my water cup: I stayed under my calories, worked out, and felt ten times better than I did the day before!
> 
> I am excited about tonight too.  I'm going ice skating with some friends of mine for a couple hours...I wonder how many calories I'll burn doing that!



Great job losing again this week!  Sounds like you made a discovery that will help you with this challenge.  I KNOW that water is a huge key for me and yet I still struggle to get it in.  Have fun skating tonight!   BTW...I just plugged 30 minutes of general ice skating into My Fitness Pal app and it said that for 30 minutes, you would burn 273 calories!  Skate on!




melmar136 said:


> Qotd:  most challenging is staying away from the junk (sweets are my downfall) but I am trying very hard to substitute...if DD is having Oreos for instance, I will have a cup of diet hot chocolate.  I am still having something chocolate, and getting my fix, and it's much better for me!



The sugar free hot cocoa mix is a huge help for me as well.  I will even sometimes top it off with a little whipped lite cream spray topping for a real treat!

----------------------------------
Well, I want to chime in and say...no weight loss here this week.  It is sad in some ways because at one point (for several days even), I was down 2 pounds.  This means that I gained it back.    I don't even really have to think about how it happened.  I know how it happened.  I did not eat what I should have.  I did complete the real exercising that I needed and planned for. I just basically went at the week with a "I will try" sort of attitude.

Since I am big on quotes, here is the one that I am going to use every day this next week....

"Do.  Or don't do.  There is no 'try'".  ~Yoda

I cannot pick what parts I want to try out.  I have to actually do what needs to be done.  I know that easing into it works for many people but it does not for me.  It is kind of what is getting me with my running as well.  I am trying to run here and there when I really feel like I want to (which is not that often at this point).  I have a 1/2 marathon coming up in March so I either have to do the running or not do it.  

I thought long and hard about this last night.  I even plotted out what my training would need to be if I am going to actually DO the training.  I wrote in all the runs, all the cross training and all the days of rest.  I even looked at how to transition to another full marathon at that point.  

Turns out, the more I planned, the more I realized that I need to do this...maybe even that I want to do this.  So this week I am going to focus on the "Do".


----------



## JacksLilWench

jenanderson said:


> Great job losing again this week!  Sounds like you made a discovery that will help you with this challenge.  I KNOW that water is a huge key for me and yet I still struggle to get it in.  Have fun skating tonight!   BTW...I just plugged 30 minutes of general ice skating into My Fitness Pal app and it said that for 30 minutes, you would burn 273 calories!  Skate on!



I know, its crazy!  We'll be at the rink from 7:30 to 10, so I estimated an hour and a half...and it gave me 792 calories!!    This might have to become a habit of mine!!


----------



## clhcpaca

QOTD:  Trying to drink all that water.  Getting frustrated with myself because I'm not doing what I want to do (sabatoging myself).

I plan to do drink more water and get better at recording (not doing too well with WW, either)  Got to get some exercise in there too.  All those things on the Healthy Habits List


----------



## buzz5985

trinaweena said:


> Its so weird how one little thing can ruin your whole day.  I will be starting part time at work next week, because i'm going back to school full time. When you are part time you are not garunteed any amount of hours each week, but i had talked to my boss and i thought she would be giving me at least 25 a week, after all i have put in 3 years at the place and im a hard worker and bend over backwards for them.  I thought we had aggreed that i would work 4 days a week.  well i caught a glimpse of next weeks schedule and im only on for 3 days. i mean, its starting already im really nervous as to whats going to happen now that i cant garuntee hours.
> 
> i feel like im under a lot of pressure and stress, because my parents are helping me out so i can go back to school full time but my parents are not very well off with money and my mom wants me to work at least 25 hours and ive explained to her that i cant force them to give me hours once im full time.  theres also the expectation of taking 5 classes, needing to get A's in everything plus still working 4 days a week.  I'm just feeling pressure on both sides and its so stressful
> 
> I had plans to come home tonight and get some stuff done, plans to get up a go to yoga tomorrow and go running and now i just feel so blah. also all of a sudden its 11 o clock which is mind boggling to me. tomorrow i'm going to make some meal plans for the week even if it kills me



Maybe it was just a misunderstanding with your boss.  



MissDisney121 said:


> Along with our healthy habits I am going to make it a goal of mine to keep up eith this thread better. I hope everyone is doing well with their weight loss this week.



Good luck with that one!!!  My DH was asking me if I had a new part time job I didn't tell him about.  While I drag my notebooks, and thumb drive around with me.  



Rose&Mike said:


> Good Morning all you Losers!  Happy Friday the 13th!!!
> 
> My name is Rose and I am your coach for this week. I have been doing the challenges since January of 2010 and have lost and kept off ~50 pounds.  I am attempting again to see if I can get down to my high school/college weight. I have about 7 pounds to go. I even wore Janis' hat for a while and hosted 2 or 3 challenges--I can't remember how many! A little about me, I have never followed a formal plan, but work very hard at portion control and exercise. I do count calories on occasion (I go through phases where I'll do it for a couple weeks and then back off for a while) and love myfitnesspal. I am 44 and can honestly say I am in the best shape of my life, so for all you over 40s, yes you can lose weight and build muscle after 40. I have been gluten free since February of 2011. It was pretty emotional for me, but we'll talk about that later this week. I have been a vegetarian since 2009, but since going gluten free occasionally cheat a tiny bit with of all things hot dogs--it's a sickness, I know. I also don't get as hung up on some things like gelatin or making sure the cheese is vegetarian, though I do make the effort. The reality is that being gluten free is challenging and being a vegetarian can be a little challenging when traveling, so combine the two and it makes for fun sometimes!
> 
> Ok, enough about me!
> 
> Here's the QOTD! Someone please tell me if I repeat a QOTD--I did not see an archive, and I swear I still have brain fog sometimes! I tend to ask multi-part questions that are all related. Please feel free to pick and choose what you want to answer.
> 
> *QOTD, Friday January 13th!--Congratulations you have made it two weeks!! What has been the most challenging part of these two weeks? Think about previous attempts at getting healthy. What has been the thing that made you quit or fall of the wagon? *
> 
> *bonus QOTD:* Are you superstitious? It is Friday the 13th afterall!
> 
> BBL with replies!



The most challenging part for me is trying to keep everything in balance.  Keep up with work obligations, take time to exercise, keep up with family obligations, etc.  The rat race.  DS and his friends are grumbling that there is nothing good to eat in the house anymore.  I tell them to go home if they are hungry.   



VirataMama4 said:


> First off Thank you Jen for being our coach this past week!
> 
> Good Morning!
> I sent in my HH last night to CC and just sent in my weigh in to Sue.  Down 2lbs this week!
> 
> I also finished up week 1 of c25k yesterday. And am actually looking forward to week 2!  Thinking of trying out a spin class on Tuesday, but really worried about being able to walk afterwards and being able to sit down   I've heard the seats do a real number on your behind till you get used to it
> 
> Today is starting off great and I can't wait till this evening when I get to go to the movies just me and a girl friend, which I haven't done in almost 3 years (ever since we moved here and I lost free grandparent babysitting)!



Great job on the running.  Have fun at the movies - sounds like you earned it!!!

Janis


----------



## trinaweena

Well i didn't see any change on the scale this week, but it was such a crazy week, I guess i wasn't expecting to. We went to try on bridesmaids dresses today, and I wasn't disgusted by my reflection so i guess that's a step in the right direction.  The lady at the place was really surprised when i said i wanted to loose 18lbs and said that i look great and i really don't need to.  Maybe.  Maybe it really is toning that i need to be working on. I'm not that dissatisfied with my weight, its really my stomach. I do need to figure out some toning workouts that i can start doing but im having some trouble figuring out whats best for me. A co worker is going to let me borrow her work out dvd that Bob from the biggest loser has out, she said it has some good stuff for toning. All in all thought, I really need to step up my game. I've tracked everything today. I do around 1200 calories a day, and right now its 4pm and i still have 900 left over. for breakfast i have 1 slice of bread with 1 tsp of all natural peanut butter and half a grapefruit with 1tsp of splenda/sugar mix. lunch was soup. that's all iv'e eaten today. 

i'm having my mom buy some more grapefruit, cause its a fruit i REALLY enjoy, and i have trouble getting in all my fruits and veggies. I think a half would qualify as a good snack after classes and such and prevent me from pigging out. I need to plan my meals for the week, and i need to do it today, but its like i've forgotten how to meal plan. I always have trouble with ideas for lunch and dinner. I'm thinking of making steel cut oats on monday and having those for breakfast next week.  I might look into pita pockets and some sort of chicken salad for lunches (I need something i can take to school) and then there is just dinners. This will be a big change with school and everything so i want to make sure i'm not having to worry about my eating as well.  I'm not sure if they make like a whole grain pita pocket though, so i will have to look at the store. 

I went running today, I'm restarting couch 25k which i think is the best thing for me to do. It was COLD! I have under armor so i wasnt dying, but its very windy out today.  my plan is to actually stick with the every other day. I know running helps take off the inches as well, so im hoping to see a difference in my waist. i'm a bit sore, and still cold, i'm about to go make some hot chocolate actually. i'm going to try the dark chocolate k cup. 

mom and i are going school shopping tonight so i better go put some laundry away and see about those meal plans. 

Oh! and i spoke to my boss about the hours, and she said it was temporary, that corporate cut the hours and it should be back to normal soon. still..it makes me nervous. im going to open up my availability as much as i can in the hopes that maybe i'll get some more. 

thanks everyone who wished me luck on that


----------



## buzz5985

mikamah said:


> I've had a good week and am happy to see the scale down 1.4 pounds and down to 209.2.  I swear that that I am saying goodbye to the 210s for the very last time.  I'm am feeling in a pretty good place emotionally right now, and know that is a huge part of my success or failure with weight loss, so I'm determined to keep up with this healthy living.
> 
> I know there's been talk of running, and I picked up new runnign shoes this week, my others were over a year old, which is way too old, and this morning I ran/walked and it felt great.  I haven't done any running to speak of since the fall, so I wasn't sure how I'd do, but I ran a min/'walk a min for most of our walk, and then did a couple of 5 min running intervals, and it felt great.  I'm looking forward to getting out there again, and my long term goal is to do another disney half in 2014 for my 50th bday.
> 
> So if you need new shoes, go on out and get them.  You deserve it, and it makes a huge difference.
> 
> Good luck to everyone on the scale this morning.  Hope you see good numbers, and if not, remember it is just a number, and the healthy changes we've made are really what matters and what makes the difference.
> 
> Have a fantastic friday the 13th!!!!!!!!  I'm selectively superstitious.  I only believe in the good ones.



You had a nice day for your run - minus the wind of course!!!  



Rose&Mike said:


> *Don't forget to include your team name when you pm Sue and CC!*
> 
> 
> We couldn't believe they released early yesterday! Holy cow it got cold! I am ready for spring!
> 
> 
> That was an interesting article and I highly recommend it to everyone. I do question the part about her not having a runners body. (I think that's what it said.) That used to be what was thrown around if you weren't teeny tiny with a small frame and no body fat. But as a runner, I have seen all forms and sizes of folks at races.  It sounds like maybe she was just overtraining a bunch......





pjlla said:


> I took a moment earlier this morning to read the link.  I agree with most everything she said.  Most of losing weight is kind of a "no brainer".... eat less and move more is the most basic instruction.  But of course, the "eating less" includes measuring/weighing your portions and journaling your foods, both of which she mentioned.
> 
> I disagree that someone is either built to be a runner or they're not.  Sure, some people find it comes more naturally and such, but short of physical impairments, EVERYONE can be a runner to one degree or another!
> 
> It was nice of her to put herself out there like that to try to help others.  I am so sorry that she has continued to struggle with her weight loss journey.  Makes me want to reach out and give her a hug.  I mean, let's face it.  IF she couldn't/wouldn't do it for the BL and she couldn't/wouldn't do it for the cash that Subway offered, obviously she has more than the average struggle with it.  Heck, for the right amount of cash I could end up looking like SKELETOR!!





She started on the BL as the largest contestant ever.  5 foot 8 inches and weighed 476 pounds.  At the time of the race I think she still weighed close to 300 pounds.  I'm sure her knees were damaged just from all the weight she had carried before.   



dizzydrop said:


> Just popping in to post my weigh in and I'm so excited, I lost 4.2lbs this week, I lost nothing last week so this was great for me!  Congrats to all u "losers" posting today!  We can totally do this!







klmrph said:


> Love it too!
> 
> Down 3.4 lbs this week



Great Job!!!



Jujubee727 said:


> Well, last night I posted that I was a little nervous about getting on the scale today. I worked EXTRA hard all day yesterday. I tried to stay active most of the day, ate lots of fruits and veggies, and was well above 64oz of water. Well, my hard work paid off!! I am down 2.0 lbs since Sunday! (Before I joined the group, Sunday was my weigh in day.) So I am down a total of 5.2 lbs since January 1st! I am happy with that!



Great!!!


----------



## Disneyluvr

Jen- Thank you for  being such a wonderful coach this week!
Rose- I'm excited to have you for a coach this week!

QOTD, Friday January 13th!--Congratulations you have made it two weeks!! What has been the most challenging part of these two weeks? Think about previous attempts at getting healthy. What has been the thing that made you quit or fall of the wagon? 

The most challenging things for me are exercising, finding the time to actaully do it to be more specific, and not giving in to junk food temptation, I just really love junk food, even though I know it's not good for me.

I usually fall off the wagon because I start thinking it's hopeless, I'll never loose the weight anyway so why keep trying. So after a few weeks I just say oh forget it and go back to my old, unhealthy, bad habits!

I am hoping that my mind is finally ready to accept the change and keep up with the healthy habits and loose the bad habits for good!


bonus QOTD: Are you superstitious? It is Friday the 13th afterall
I like to think that I'm not, but there are some things I do just in case  but more out of fun or habit


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Disneyluvr said:


> I've really had a bad day today, TOM for me too and it's parent/teacher conference night. I have several more hours to be here and cramps from h*#%, I swear I feel about 9 cm dialated and about ready to push! Labor has nothing on these cramps  MUST...... STAY........AWAY.......FROM........THE........CHOCOLATE!



I was in the same boat this week and those darn hershey kisses kept calling my name.  I did stay away but it wasnt easy.



Rose&Mike said:


> So to make a long story short, I cancelled my 8am pt appointment for tomorrow. The highway I have to take is notorious for being icy, and we are getting blowing snow tonight and I just didn't want to deal with it. When I called to cancel and tried to reschedule, I found out the physical therapist is going on maternity leave early, so I am done with physical therapy for now! I am so happy! She wanted me to see someone else for a few visits, but I was headed towards being done anyway, and honestly I don't want to see anyone else right now. I promised if I start having problems to get in to see someone sooner rather than later.



woohoo on no more appointments and hopefully not having to return.



melmar136 said:


> here is the tattoo I promised to show you that I got last night (finally!  I got the chance to get on the computer!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tattoo2 by mlm313, on Flickr
> 
> The picture looks a little blurry, but you get the idea.  A Disney-ish one.  I really like it!
> 
> It's a symbol of DD...my (now ex) husband and I went on the Disney Magic in Aug of 1998, and I had really been hoping to get pregnant.  While we were up on deck late one night, I saw a shooting star and made a wish for a little girl.  3 weeks later I found out I was pregnant!  And now, almost 13 years later, I have my (not so little anymore!) girl.  So, that's the story behind the tattoo, and also a reminder...When you wish upon a star, Your dreams come true!



love love love it and the story behind it.



jenanderson said:


> Keep your snow...I will admit that I like shoveling as a workout but I am happy that MN is having a limited amount of snow this winter.



oh yes I agree.  we had a huge storm over halloween and none since and I am hoping we have a snowless winter.  Never happened in our neck of the woods but one could hope.



jenanderson said:


> First - I have really enjoyed coaching this week and thank all of you for joining in.



Jen wonderful job this week and thank you so much for keeping us all motivated.  



bellebookworm9 said:


> Just thought I'd let everyone over here know that I am going to be working at the Epcot main entrance turnstiles, so come say "Hi"!



How exciting.  I will be right there to say hello.



trinaweena said:


> i feel like im under a lot of pressure and stress,



you are under alot of pressure trina.  working and going to school is very rough and having to worry about your job and money makes it that much harder.  These are lifes lessons that will make you a much stronger person.  Hang in there.  Maybe talk to your manager about it before you get to worked up too.  Maybe she forgot your discussion or didnt realize she didnt give you the right hours.  



grumpyskirtgirl said:


> I am posting my weight publicly because I am at the airport headed to DISNEYLAND!!!
> 
> (249 lbs)
> 
> Good Luck everyone!!!



Lucky Duck!  Have a great time.



Rose&Mike said:


> Good Morning all you Losers!  Happy Friday the 13th!!!
> 
> My name is Rose and I am your coach for this week.
> 
> *QOTD, Friday January 13th!--Congratulations you have made it two weeks!! What has been the most challenging part of these two weeks? Think about previous attempts at getting healthy. What has been the thing that made you quit or fall of the wagon? *
> 
> *bonus QOTD:* Are you superstitious? It is Friday the 13th afterall!
> 
> BBL with replies!



Hi Rose and thanks for coaching this week.  I look forward to your questions and your great information that you always have to share.

The hardest part for me the past 2 weeks was "quick eating"  normally I drive thru places but this 2 weeks when I needed something quick I made sure to grab a subway sandwich (low calorie of course) or I planned a meal out to have at work or at home before I needed to travel.  

I am a little superstitious as far as I get a bit nervous about friday the 13th but so far so good today.



MoonFaerie said:


> I'm off to brave the snow and ice to get to class, but I'm just popping in with my weigh-in. I lost another pound this week.  I'm happy with that since my schedule has been wacky with little time for exercise due to the 1st week of classes plus my monthly visitor showed up on Wednesday. Showing a loss on CD2 is exciting for me!
> 
> I'll be back this evening to try to catch up on replies.



eewww snow and ice are not fun.  Hope you stayed safe.  Great job on your weight loss this week.



VirataMama4 said:


> Today is starting off great and I can't wait till this evening when I get to go to the movies just me and a girl friend, which I haven't done in almost 3 years (ever since we moved here and I lost free grandparent babysitting)!



Have fun at the movies!!!!!  what are you going to see?



Scraggy said:


> I lost again. I'm down 2.7 this week.  So far since I started I'm down 6 pounds!!



Good job!!!!!!


bbl with more replies and personals but had a great day today.  I am down 3.8lbs this week for a total of 8.4 so far.   I am heading home now from work and after dinner I am going to run at the gym.  I was going to hold off until I got new shoes but I just dont want to miss it.  Sorry I am not taking your advice rose but I think you know how it is.  My foot only was sore during my last run but has not bothered me at all since.

I will catch up with you all later.


----------



## 6Smiles

Good Afternoon Team Donald -

Congratulations to all our losers this week!

I weigh 2.2 less than last week so that means I have less than 4 pounds until I see ONEhundred Zone.  I kind of feel bad that I have not been on here this week, but i started nursing school.  Talk about a different world.  I have always been a good student, but now i feel as if I am on another planet.  I feel like I am walking a tight rope and one wrong move I will fall. Which brings me to the QOTD.

QOTD: What has been the most challenging part of these two weeks? Think about previous attempts at getting healthy. What has been the thing that made you quit or fall of the wagon? 

Finding the time in my schedule to exercise is challenging.  I have made changes such as parking farther away from the door of the building, during breaks I roll up and down on my toes or go for a walk, tighten and release my gluts during lecture (I sit in the back ) and make a conscious effort to sit up straight and on the edge of my chair.  I am also struggling with eating breakfast.  I know it is extremely important to jump start my metabolism for the day.  

In the past I put too much pressure on myself to lose weight and was disappointed when i hit a plateau.  This time I am focus on developing the habits that will get me to where I eventually wish to be.

*bonus QOTD:* Are you superstitious? It is Friday the 13th afterall!

Friday the 13th is a lucky day in my house, So I love it .

BBL with replies![/QUOTE]

This weekend is my come up with a plan weekend to see how i can fit everything in and not overwhelm or stress myself out.


----------



## buzz5985

Jujubee727 said:


> I would love to make it a permanent lifestyle. Not only because it is healthier for me (and my family), but it is not something that I want my kids to grow up doing. It is healthier and much cheaper to make meals at home! Thank you for the tips about the routine! I definitely have to get better at meal planning. Do you have any suggestions for where I can go online for healthy recipes??



I enjoy cooking light recipes.  And I use google a lot for recipes.  I will search Weight Watchers chicken - and you should see all that pops up.  Half of them are on WW website too.  To help me plan my meals for the week, I use a meal planner template I found on microsoft office and I have a shopping list that I have on excel.  I get the sale paper from my grocery store, and plan that way.  I only shop/do errands once a week.  

We only eat out while on vacation, birthdays, anniversaries.  Very rarely stop for fast food - maybe 6 times a year, and that's just when DS15 needs something.  DH and I will get something off the $1 menu.  Wish my weight reflected these habits!!!!  I'll get there!!!



Ruthie5671 said:


> QOTD, Friday January 13th!--Congratulations you have made it two weeks!! What has been the most challenging part of these two weeks? Think about previous attempts at getting healthy. What has been the thing that made you quit or fall of the wagon?
> 
> I think that all of my previous failures have just been related to getting discouraged.  You know that little voice in your head that says "it's okay to eat all the cookies, you have always been fat, you'll always be fat, eat the cookies".  I hate that voice.  So my new voices (no I'm not crazy ) are all the supportive folks on Team Donald!
> 
> And because of the support, I'm down 3.3 pounds this week!



Great loss!!!  

Janis


----------



## amykathleen2005

I now weigh 176 lbs. for a loss of 2.5lbs this week! Yay!


----------



## Rose&Mike

GoofyPredsFan said:


> I know that realistically I am NOT going to give up pizza and chocolate.  Those are my two favorite things ever.  What I need to do is severely limit them.  I really enjoy food in general, when I'm eating one meal I am dreaming of the next.    But, I am making much better choices, trading chips for vegie sticks, white pasta for wheat, stuff like that.  Over time I hope this becomes second nature and my cravings for the bad stuff goes down.


I would not give up pizza and chocolate either! I love pizza! (Ok, mostly I love my memory of really good pizza, cause I am still struggling to find a gluten free crust I really like.) BUT there are lots of relatively healthy ways to eat pizza and chocolate. The key is to to learn to incorporate them into your diet. I used to be a pizza hut pan pizza meat lovers extra cheese kind of girl. And I looked like a huge overstuffed pizza! Now I love, love, love thin crust veggie pizza. Yum! You will get there, just keep trying new things! Your cravings might not completely go away, but I found I started craving healthier food too. Like brussel sprouts---yum, yum yum! I do love brussel sprouts!



Ruthie5671 said:


> I think that all of my previous failures have just been related to getting discouraged.  You know that little voice in your head that says "it's okay to eat all the cookies, you have always been fat, you'll always be fat, eat the cookies".  I hate that voice.  So my new voices (no I'm not crazy ) are all the supportive folks on Team Donald!
> 
> And because of the support, I'm down 3.3 pounds this week!


Oh, I hate those little voices--the negative ones I mean! I think it's great you are replacing them with supportive voices! I mentioned that last year was a little tough, and at the end of the year I was so tired of being tired and sad. So I started repeating to myself--I choose to be happy. It really, really helped. So keep listening to those new voices!



jenanderson said:


> Turns out, the more I planned, the more I realized that I need to do this...maybe even that I want to do this.  So this week I am going to focus on the "Do".


Good plan Jen! We love that Yoda quote at our house.



clhcpaca said:


> QOTD:  Trying to drink all that water.  Getting frustrated with myself because I'm not doing what I want to do (sabatoging myself).
> 
> I plan to do drink more water and get better at recording (not doing too well with WW, either)  Got to get some exercise in there too.  All those things on the Healthy Habits List


Hang in there! You can do it and it does get easier!



buzz5985 said:


> DS and his friends are grumbling that there is nothing good to eat in the house anymore.  I tell them to go home if they are hungry.






trinaweena said:


> i'm having my mom buy some more grapefruit, cause its a fruit i REALLY enjoy, and i have trouble getting in all my fruits and veggies. I think a half would qualify as a good snack after classes and such and prevent me from pigging out. I need to plan my meals for the week, and i need to do it today, but its like i've forgotten how to meal plan. I always have trouble with ideas for lunch and dinner. I'm thinking of making steel cut oats on monday and having those for breakfast next week.  I might look into pita pockets and some sort of chicken salad for lunches (I need something i can take to school) and then there is just dinners. This will be a big change with school and everything so i want to make sure i'm not having to worry about my eating as well.  I'm not sure if they make like a whole grain pita pocket though, so i will have to look at the store.


Hey Trina! ARe you taking any meds? Cause if I remember correctly, grapefruit might be one of those things that interferes with some meds effectiveness. Maybe someone else (one of our nurses) knows what I am thinking here? Might be worth looking into.



buzz5985 said:


> She started on the BL as the largest contestant ever.  5 foot 8 inches and weighed 476 pounds.  At the time of the race I think she still weighed close to 300 pounds.  I'm sure her knees were damaged just from all the weight she had carried before.


That makes more sense. But I still wish they would have worded it differently....



Disneyluvr said:


> I usually fall off the wagon because I start thinking it's hopeless, I'll never loose the weight anyway so why keep trying. So after a few weeks I just say oh forget it and go back to my old, unhealthy, bad habits!
> 
> I am hoping that my mind is finally ready to accept the change and keep up with the healthy habits and loose the bad habits for good!


 It is not ever hopeless. Sometimes it's hard, but never hopeless.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sorry I am not taking your advice rose but I think you know how it is.  My foot only was sore during my last run but has not bothered me at all since.
> 
> I will catch up with you all later.


In the words of my FORMER physical therapist--stop if it hurts. But, yeah, I know how it is. Have a good run!



6Smiles said:


> I weigh 2.2 less than last week so that means I have less than 4 pounds until I see ONEhundred Zone.


Woohoo, soon we get to have a Onederland party! Too exciting. I have heard that even 5 minute bursts of exercise are useful. Great job trying to fit it in to your new schedule. Hopefully you will be feeling comfortable with the new school schedule soon.

*****
Mike and I went for a walk this evening. Brrr it is cold! We took our dog who is a jack russell/dachsund mix. We have this coat for him which we rarely put on him, but it is so cold I thought he needed it. It was hysterical. The dog just stood there with the coat on and didn't move. It's like he didn't know what to do. He did good once we got going. 

Tomorrow I am working a special event for a couple of hours. (I work for a non-profit.) And in the afternoon I think I am going to the Y to do my 8 miles. This will be the furthest I have run since the W&D half. Fingers crossed the foot cooperates!

Kept meaning to say--someone was talking about spinning and the awful bike seats. Our Y keeps more padded seats in the office that you can check out. You put them over the regular seat. They still aren't great, but better than nothing. Might be worth asking about.


----------



## Mary•Poppins

bellebookworm9 said:


> Just thought I'd let everyone over here know that I am going to be working at the Epcot main entrance turnstiles, so come say "Hi"!



That is great!  Wish I was there to say "Hello!".  What a great job.



trinaweena said:


> Its so weird how one little thing can ruin your whole day.  I will be starting part time at work next week, because i'm going back to school full time. When you are part time you are not garunteed any amount of hours each week, but i had talked to my boss and i thought she would be giving me at least 25 a week, after all i have put in 3 years at the place and im a hard worker and bend over backwards for them.  I thought we had aggreed that i would work 4 days a week.  well i caught a glimpse of next weeks schedule and im only on for 3 days. i mean, its starting already im really nervous as to whats going to happen now that i cant garuntee hours.
> 
> i feel like im under a lot of pressure and stress, because my parents are helping me out so i can go back to school full time but my parents are not very well off with money and my mom wants me to work at least 25 hours and ive explained to her that i cant force them to give me hours once im full time.  theres also the expectation of taking 5 classes, needing to get A's in everything plus still working 4 days a week.  I'm just feeling pressure on both sides and its so stressful
> 
> I had plans to come home tonight and get some stuff done, plans to get up a go to yoga tomorrow and go running and now i just feel so blah. also all of a sudden its 11 o clock which is mind boggling to me. tomorrow i'm going to make some meal plans for the week even if it kills me



Hey trinaweena ... you can do this!  I read further and saw you quote about getting more hours at work in a few weeks. 

It is really difficult to work and go to school.  I got my Master's Degree in a year and a half (it was suppose to be 2 years part-time) and worked full time as a teacher (It was only my second year teaching and I was still overwhelmed with my work.)  It was a very difficult time.  I swear I lived and breathed work and school.  However, I kept my mind focused on what I wanted and how my life would be once I was finished.  My Master's is in Remedial and Developmental Reading ... and this has enabled me to be in my current job as a reading specialist ... and I LOVE it.

Just wanted to let you know ... you can do it!! 



grumpyskirtgirl said:


> I am posting my weight publicly because I am at the airport headed to DISNEYLAND!!!
> 
> (249 lbs)
> 
> Good Luck everyone!!!



Gosh I am jealous!



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD, Friday January 13th!--Congratulations you have made it two weeks!! What has been the most challenging part of these two weeks? Think about previous attempts at getting healthy. What has been the thing that made you quit or fall of the wagon? *
> 
> Mine is lack of motivation.  I lose about 5 pounds and don't want to try anymore, especially if I have "fallen off the wagon".  So, I keep telling myself, it is okay to "treat" myself to unhealthy food or not exercise a day ... as long as I don't make THAT my a habit.
> 
> *bonus QOTD:* Are you superstitious? It is Friday the 13th afterall!
> 
> Nope.
> 
> BBL with replies!





amykathleen2005 said:


> Haven't gone through every post (and if it has been mentioned I apologize but it could do with repeating).
> 
> I LOVE My Fitness Pal! It is a website and an app. It makes graphs of your progress, you can put in all of what you've eaten for the day to see your full nutrition intake for the day.  You can also add exercise. What a great tool!



Oh my gosh ... I love this site too.  Thank you everyone for sharing this.  It used to take so much time to look everything up for WW.  This is such a user-friendly tool!



JacksLilWench said:


> Hi Rose!
> 
> I would say the biggest thing that would cause me to fall off the wagon would be stress from work.  I started a new job about six months ago, and have had a lot to learn.  Plus my co-worker can be less than perfect...we have a communication problem that she refuses to acknowledge and it causes MAJOR headaches for me  But I am fortunately finding my spot and patterns finally and I am getting to learn so much!
> 
> *********************
> I lost again this week!  Not too much, but a loss is a loss   I made a big discovery this week, too.  One day I forgot my water cup I keep with me at work, so I didn't keep up with my water like I should have...and I ate WAAAAY over my calories that day AND didn't work out.  The next day I made doubly sure I had my water cup: I stayed under my calories, worked out, and felt ten times better than I did the day before!
> 
> I am excited about tonight too.  I'm going ice skating with some friends of mine for a couple hours...I wonder how many calories I'll burn doing that!



Drinking water is really important for me too.  It makes me feel full so I don't eat as much.  Also, I really dehydrate myself.  At school, I start the day with a large cup of coffee and unless I force myself to drink water, I would find I went the whole day at work without anything else to drink.  I would feel miserable and cranky. 

 I really should know this is not good since the last time I was at Disney, I would make my whole family drink a bottle of water on the way to the park.  This really helped us stay hydrated and not "lose it" when we got tired. 



Rose&Mike said:


> I would not give up pizza and chocolate either! I love pizza! (Ok, mostly I love my memory of really good pizza, cause I am still struggling to find a gluten free crust I really like.) BUT there are lots of relatively healthy ways to eat pizza and chocolate. The key is to to learn to incorporate them into your diet. I used to be a pizza hut pan pizza meat lovers extra cheese kind of girl. And I looked like a huge overstuffed pizza! Now I love, love, love thin crust veggie pizza. Yum! You will get there, just keep trying new things! Your cravings might not completely go away, but I found I started craving healthier food too. Like brussel sprouts---yum, yum yum! I do love brussel sprouts!



I had to laugh at this.  I LOVE brussel sprouts too!  I like to put a little olive oil on them with some sea salt and roast them in the oven.  (How do you cook them Rose?)  My family hates them.   They can't even stand the smell when I am cooking them ... but too bad! I always ask them if they would like me to make some for them ... and when they say "no" , I tell them good, "more for me". 

Keep up the good work Team Donald!


----------



## cjdj4

Yay I am down 3.4 more for a total of 7.2 since the beginning of the year!!!!!! I am psyched!!!!!

Good day today! Except that I made DH go to the doctor. He sounds terrible He got some meds so hopefully he's on the mend. DD and I went to my favorite sushi place. All the talk about sushi this week made me crave it! It was delicious. I was really proud of DD because she ate Tempura Chicken for the first time and she liked it! She also did very well on a reading test today. Finally, I was the parent reader for DD's class today, which was fun. I work there so you would think I'd be in there all the time. But, I rarely get down there. 



buzz5985 said:


> I don't know if anyone saw the following.  I saw it on Twitter.  (who knew twitter could be so informative??)  It is written by a past contestant from the BL - Shay Sorrell.  She was, if I remember correctly, one of the biggest contestants.  Subway offered her money to continue on her journey $1000/pound.  She lost 52 pounds, and they renewed the offer.  But we never saw her again.  It's a very informative read - especially for those struggling.
> 
> http://shaysorrells.tumblr.com/post/15124727656/the-seven-biggest-mistakes-i-made-after-loser


Thanks for the link Janis. I wondered what happened to her. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Just thought I'd let everyone over here know that I am going to be working at the Epcot main entrance turnstiles, so come say "Hi"!



Congrats! 



trinaweena said:


> Its so weird how one little thing can ruin your whole day.  I will be starting part time at work next week, because i'm going back to school full time. When you are part time you are not garunteed any amount of hours each week, but i had talked to my boss and i thought she would be giving me at least 25 a week, after all i have put in 3 years at the place and im a hard worker and bend over backwards for them.  I thought we had aggreed that i would work 4 days a week.  well i caught a glimpse of next weeks schedule and im only on for 3 days. i mean, its starting already im really nervous as to whats going to happen now that i cant garuntee hours.
> 
> i feel like im under a lot of pressure and stress, because my parents are helping me out so i can go back to school full time but my parents are not very well off with money and my mom wants me to work at least 25 hours and ive explained to her that i cant force them to give me hours once im full time.  theres also the expectation of taking 5 classes, needing to get A's in everything plus still working 4 days a week.  I'm just feeling pressure on both sides and its so stressful
> 
> I had plans to come home tonight and get some stuff done, plans to get up a go to yoga tomorrow and go running and now i just feel so blah. also all of a sudden its 11 o clock which is mind boggling to me. tomorrow i'm going to make some meal plans for the week even if it kills me



You are dependable and reliable. They might start you out with less than 25, but after a while they will begin to depend and rely again and you will have your 25 hours. I am sorry this was a crappy day  You can do school don't stress! It will all work out. You are doing the right thing. Keep your chin up. 




VirataMama4 said:


> I usually quit after losing weight, even though I ate junk.  I think to myself "Wow, I still lost weight even though I ate such n such.  That means I can eat this and this and be good."  Then I gain it back and give up!


This is exactly what I do (did twice). See my answer to the QOTD below for more about  this 



mikamah said:


> I've had a good week and am happy to see the scale down 1.4 pounds and



Great job. And you are right about good running shoes. That is not the place to scrimp. 



dizzydrop said:


> Just popping in to post my weigh in and I'm so excited, I lost 4.2lbs this week, I lost nothing last week so this was great for me!  Congrats to all u "losers" posting today!  We can totally do this!



4.2 is fabulous!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> For all the 40x40 ladies....I'm with you!  I also just made my list of the 40 things I want to do before I turn 40!  Some of them are small (learn to drive a stick shift car) and some are big (visit a country I have never been to.)  I would love to share lists with other soon-to-be-40 ladies!



You have a great list going  Mine is limited to being in the 140s by 40. But, you have my wheels turning now. 



jenanderson said:


> Well, I want to chime in and say...no weight loss here this week.  It is sad in some ways because at one point (for several days even), I was down 2 pounds.  This means that I gained it back.    I don't even really have to think about how it happened.  I know how it happened.  I did not eat what I should have.  I did complete the real exercising that I needed and planned for. I just basically went at the week with a "I will try" sort of attitude.
> 
> Since I am big on quotes, here is the one that I am going to use every day this next week....
> 
> "Do.  Or don't do.  There is no 'try'".  ~Yoda
> 
> I cannot pick what parts I want to try out.  I have to actually do what needs to be done.  I know that easing into it works for many people but it does not for me.  It is kind of what is getting me with my running as well.  I am trying to run here and there when I really feel like I want to (which is not that often at this point).  I have a 1/2 marathon coming up in March so I either have to do the running or not do it.
> 
> I thought long and hard about this last night.  I even plotted out what my training would need to be if I am going to actually DO the training.  I wrote in all the runs, all the cross training and all the days of rest.  I even looked at how to transition to another full marathon at that point.
> 
> Turns out, the more I planned, the more I realized that I need to do this...maybe even that I want to do this.  So this week I am going to focus on the "Do".



Jen, you had a lot going on this week. Between work, kids, being our coach and poor Hagrid you need to cut yourself a bit of slack. 

I love how you turned around and made a plan. That is the way! 



trinaweena said:


> Well i didn't see any change on the scale this week, but it was such a crazy week, I guess i wasn't expecting to. We went to try on bridesmaids dresses today, and I wasn't disgusted by my reflection so i guess that's a step in the right direction.  The lady at the place was really surprised when i said i wanted to loose 18lbs and said that i look great and i really don't need to.  Maybe.  Maybe it really is toning that i need to be working on. I'm not that dissatisfied with my weight, its really my stomach. I do need to figure out some toning workouts that i can start doing but im having some trouble figuring out whats best for me. A co worker is going to let me borrow her work out dvd that Bob from the biggest loser has out, she said it has some good stuff for toning. All in all thought, I really need to step up my game. I've tracked everything today. I do around 1200 calories a day, and right now its 4pm and i still have 900 left over. for breakfast i have 1 slice of bread with 1 tsp of all natural peanut butter and half a grapefruit with 1tsp of splenda/sugar mix. lunch was soup. that's all iv'e eaten today.
> 
> Oh! and i spoke to my boss about the hours, and she said it was temporary, that corporate cut the hours and it should be back to normal soon. still..it makes me nervous. im going to open up my availability as much as i can in the hopes that maybe i'll get some more.


That is great about the lady in store thinking your looked great the way you are. I knew when I wrote to you above that today was better, but I still had to reply to both.  I am happy to hear you will be getting more hours after all. 



6Smiles said:


> I weigh 2.2 less than last week so that means I have less than 4 pounds until I see ONEhundred Zone.



Congrats!




Rose&Mike said:


> My name is Rose and I am your coach for this week.
> 
> *QOTD, Friday January 13th!--Congratulations you have made it two weeks!! What has been the most challenging part of these two weeks? Think about previous attempts at getting healthy. What has been the thing that made you quit or fall of the wagon? *
> 
> *bonus QOTD:* Are you superstitious? It is Friday the 13th afterall!
> 
> BBL with replies!



The most challenging part of the last two weeks is the realization that I can never ever eat whatever I want however I want. I was always thin until I had dd when I was 30-31. Ladies you know you are never the same after a baby. I have been to WW. I have been Lifetime 2 times. My pattern is after I meet my weight goal and then I eat more than I had been eating, but I don't gain. I can go for a whole year w/o gaining more than 5 pounds and eat anything I want. Then all of the sudden the pounds just catch up with me and in 6 more months I am up 30 lbs. Then I am defeated and eat even more. Throw in some work stress and then I am up 40+ pounds. And here I am in that place again! Well, I am leaving this up and down crazy weight loss and gain and this time I am not coming back. I cannot eat whatever I want. EVER.  

Bonus - I am not really superstitious. The fact that today is Friday the 13th is meaningless to me. I do believe in the superstitions that are safety related - like carrying an open umbrella inside or walking under a ladder - but more because they are really about safety. KWIM?


----------



## cjdj4

It takes so long for me to write and post there are always new posts by the time I hit the reply button. So I am back to address those I missed  



amykathleen2005 said:


> I now weigh 176 lbs. for a loss of 2.5lbs this week! Yay!


 Congrats!!!



Rose&Mike said:


> I would not give up pizza and chocolate either! I love pizza! (Ok, mostly I love my memory of really good pizza, cause I am still struggling to find a gluten free crust I really like.) BUT there are lots of relatively healthy ways to eat pizza and chocolate. The key is to to learn to incorporate them into your diet. I used to be a pizza hut pan pizza meat lovers extra cheese kind of girl. And I looked like a huge overstuffed pizza! Now I love, love, love thin crust veggie pizza. Yum! You will get there, just keep trying new things! Your cravings might not completely go away, but I found I started craving healthier food too. Like brussel sprouts---yum, yum yum! I do love brussel sprouts!
> 
> 
> Oh, I hate those little voices--the negative ones I mean! I think it's great you are replacing them with supportive voices! I mentioned that last year was a little tough, and at the end of the year I was so tired of being tired and sad. So I started repeating to myself--I choose to be happy. It really, really helped. So keep listening to those new voices!:goodvibe



I just saw this on Pinterest yesterday - it's a link for a cauliflower pizza crust. It actually sounds good. You have probably already know about but JIC - http://www.eat-drink-smile.com/2011/04/cauliflower-crust-pizza.html

I think we all have those little voices in our heads. Someone once asked me would I accept a friend or loved one talking to me that way? Then, why is it ok to talk to yourself that way? I still do it, but I try to remember whta she said if I catch myself.


----------



## Mary•Poppins

I have book club tomorrow and was wondering if anyone had a recipe for something low-cal that I can take as an appetizer?

Thanks!


----------



## cjdj4

MaryPoppins;43728929 said:
			
		

> I have book club tomorrow and was wondering if anyone had a recipe for something low-cal that I can take as an appetizer?
> 
> Thanks!



The food network has a whole section on healthy apps:
http://www.foodnetwork.com/healthy_eating/healthy-appetizer-recipes/pictures/index.html

Also, this looks fabulous - http://www.kalynskitchen.com/2010/08/recipe-for-grilled-zucchini-pizza.html

Good luck!


----------



## buzz5985

Rose&Mike said:


> Here's the QOTD! Someone please tell me if I repeat a QOTD--I did not see an archive, and I swear I still have brain fog sometimes! I tend to ask multi-part questions that are all related. Please feel free to pick and choose what you want to answer.



I just finished the QOTD Archive.


----------



## buzz5985

Rose&Mike said:


> I*****
> Mike and I went for a walk this evening. Brrr it is cold! We took our dog who is a jack russell/dachsund mix. We have this coat for him which we rarely put on him, but it is so cold I thought he needed it. It was hysterical. The dog just stood there with the coat on and didn't move. It's like he didn't know what to do. He did good once we got going.



  I have one of those little guys too.  I picked him up as a puppy he weighed 2.5 pounds.  He tops out at 10.2 pounds now.  I bought him shoes for the snow.  I know, what was I thinking.  I put the back pair on, and he starting walking on just his front legs, with the back legs in the air.  Now we just put them on to see him walk on the front legs.    We always said he should have been a circus dog!!!  

Janis


----------



## jenanderson

Ruthie5671 said:


> I think that all of my previous failures have just been related to getting discouraged.  You know that little voice in your head that says "it's okay to eat all the cookies, you have always been fat, you'll always be fat, eat the cookies".  I hate that voice.  So my new voices (no I'm not crazy ) are all the supportive folks on Team Donald!
> 
> And because of the support, I'm down 3.3 pounds this week!



I have been working on getting rid of the bad voices in my head this week as well!  

  3.3 pounds is AMAZING!



JacksLilWench said:


> I know, its crazy!  We'll be at the rink from 7:30 to 10, so I estimated an hour and a half...and it gave me 792 calories!!    This might have to become a habit of mine!!



I might need to take up skating again!  I have skates and we used to go a couple times a week but I haven't been in years.  If the temperatures stay cold enough, I might give it a try!  



clhcpaca said:


> I plan to do drink more water and get better at recording (not doing too well with WW, either)  Got to get some exercise in there too.  All those things on the Healthy Habits List



I have not been doing great with WW lately either.  I have been writing down my food but not actually figuring out the points.  This week I am going to really buckle down on proper tracking so that I do better.  



trinaweena said:


> Well i didn't see any change on the scale this week, but it was such a crazy week, I guess i wasn't expecting to. We went to try on bridesmaids dresses today, and I wasn't disgusted by my reflection so i guess that's a step in the right direction.  The lady at the place was really surprised when i said i wanted to loose 18lbs and said that i look great and i really don't need to.  Maybe.  Maybe it really is toning that i need to be working on. I'm not that dissatisfied with my weight, its really my stomach. I do need to figure out some toning workouts that i can start doing but im having some trouble figuring out whats best for me.



Trina - Sounds like even though it was a crazy week things are ending fairly well.  

I was going to send you a message about toning but might as well type it out here.  When I worked with my trainer, here is what we focused on (and my goal was to get rid of my belly fat): 
1.  Planks = Start with as many seconds as you can do and then add time each day.  Do planks on your elbow, plank on the left side and plank on the right side.  Then repeat 3 times.  
2.  Lunges, squats and sit-ups = Again, start with as many as you can.  Do lunges while moving forward.  Do squats (use a yoga ball to roll down a wall if needed).  Do sit-ups.  Then, repeat 3 times.
3.  Push Ups = Do as many as you can.  Rest for 60 seconds.  Do 3 more then you did the first time.  Rest for 60 seconds.  Do 3 more then you did the 2nd time.
4.  Crunches = Do as many as you can.  Use the internet to find 3 variations.  Do each one and then repeat them all in rotation 3 times.  

I also did weight lifting and sprinting.  Hope some of that helps.



Disneyluvr said:


> The most challenging things for me are exercising, finding the time to actaully do it to be more specific, and not giving in to junk food temptation, I just really love junk food, even though I know it's not good for me.
> 
> I usually fall off the wagon because I start thinking it's hopeless, I'll never loose the weight anyway so why keep trying. So after a few weeks I just say oh forget it and go back to my old, unhealthy, bad habits!
> 
> I am hoping that my mind is finally ready to accept the change and keep up with the healthy habits and loose the bad habits for good!



Exercise and junk food are difficult to deal with.  I would try to schedule your exercise - that always helps me be more likely to do it.  Find a way to work some small sort of junk food in your week that you truly LOVE.  Plan for it and then know you are not totally depriving yourself.

This is so not hopeless and if you stay here with all of us...the healthy habits will be your new habits!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am down 3.8lbs this week for a total of 8.4 so far.   I am heading home now from work and after dinner I am going to run at the gym.  I was going to hold off until I got new shoes but I just dont want to miss it.  Sorry I am not taking your advice rose but I think you know how it is.  My foot only was sore during my last run but has not bothered me at all since.



Lindsay - WOW!  3.8 pounds is SUPER!    Good for you!  I hope your run was good and that your foot did not hurt.  Are you going to get new shoes this weekend?  What type do you wear?  I just got my new shoes a couple of weeks ago and it feels so great again!



6Smiles said:


> I weigh 2.2 less than last week so that means I have less than 4 pounds until I see ONEhundred Zone.
> 
> Finding the time in my schedule to exercise is challenging.  I have made changes such as parking farther away from the door of the building, during breaks I roll up and down on my toes or go for a walk, tighten and release my gluts during lecture (I sit in the back ) and make a conscious effort to sit up straight and on the edge of my chair.  I am also struggling with eating breakfast.  I know it is extremely important to jump start my metabolism for the day.



Kris - Sounds like you have a lot going on right now with school so I am EXTRA IMPRESSED with your loss this week!    It will not be long before you lose those next 4 pounds!  I like how you are looking to make small changes while you are at school to help get extra moments of being healthy in your day.  Breakfast is hard for me to and it is my goal for the week to figure out how to have breakfast every day.



amykathleen2005 said:


> I now weigh 176 lbs. for a loss of 2.5lbs this week! Yay!



  Super work!



Rose&Mike said:


> Mike and I went for a walk this evening. Brrr it is cold! We took our dog who is a jack russell/dachsund mix. We have this coat for him which we rarely put on him, but it is so cold I thought he needed it. It was hysterical. The dog just stood there with the coat on and didn't move. It's like he didn't know what to do. He did good once we got going.



It is cold out here as well.  DH and I needed to get out for a run and I was COLD!



cjdj4 said:


> Yay I am down 3.4 more for a total of 7.2 since the beginning of the year!!!!!! I am psyched!!!!!
> 
> Jen, you had a lot going on this week. Between work, kids, being our coach and poor Hagrid you need to cut yourself a bit of slack.
> 
> I love how you turned around and made a plan. That is the way!



 Love to hear how much people are losing!  3.4 is GREAT!  

Thanks for the kind words.  You are right in some ways but in other ways I think I just keep using things like this to make excuses.  I am hoping that my plan will help me let go of that.  I don't expect to be perfect but I have to put forth a bit more effort!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

mikamah said:


> I've had a good week and am happy to see the scale down 1.4 pounds and down to 209.2.  I swear that that I am saying goodbye to the 210s for the very last time.  I'm am feeling in a pretty good place emotionally right now, and know that is a huge part of my success or failure with weight loss, so I'm determined to keep up with this healthy living.



horray for you Kathy.  Great Job.  We can do this.



LuvBaloo said:


> I'm very happy I had a 2 lb loss this week!



Great Job Shannon!



dizzydrop said:


> Just popping in to post my weigh in and I'm so excited, I lost 4.2lbs this week, I lost nothing last week so this was great for me!  Congrats to all u "losers" posting today!  We can totally do this!



wow that makes up for last week.  Great job.  Congrats!  We can and WILL do this.



klmrph said:


> Love it too!
> 
> Down 3.4 lbs this week



Excellent.  Great work.



Jujubee727 said:


> Well, last night I posted that I was a little nervous about getting on the scale today. I worked EXTRA hard all day yesterday. I tried to stay active most of the day, ate lots of fruits and veggies, and was well above 64oz of water. Well, my hard work paid off!! I am down 2.0 lbs since Sunday! (Before I joined the group, Sunday was my weigh in day.) So I am down a total of 5.2 lbs since January 1st! I am happy with that!



Great your hard work really did pay off.



pjlla said:


> Congratulations to EVERYONE who posted a loss this week!  And to those who didn't (including myself).... just keep swimming!  It will come eventually!!



Couldnt have said this better myself.



JacksLilWench said:


> I am excited about tonight too.  I'm going ice skating with some friends of mine for a couple hours...I wonder how many calories I'll burn doing that!



wow sounds like lots of fun.  Have a great time.



jenanderson said:


> Turns out, the more I planned, the more I realized that I need to do this...maybe even that I want to do this.  So this week I am going to focus on the "Do".



I admire your attitude Jen.  You will get there.  When I have a plan I find it alot easier to stick to it because I dont want to fail.  If I never plan to do it and only say I will try I find it easier to not complete the exercise or eat whatever I want for the day.  I love the Yoda quote.

**********************************************************

Ok I am all caught up for now.  I got a 30 minute run in tonight on the once again crowded track at the gym.  Either way its not worth complaining because I still was able to run and I feel good for doing it.  

Tomorrow is zumba!  I too have a long weekend that I almost forgot about until kathy mentioned it.  So this is me right now. 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## jenanderson

It has been a good day.  I planned, I followed the plan and I feel good about it. 

DH and I went out for our scheduled run.  It was really cold (12° but with a pretty good wind).  It was blowing snow.  Instead of making an excuse about the weather, I just put on several layers of my winter running gear and sucked it up.  We ran for 35 minutes tonight.  Tomorrow we are going to get up early and run 5.5 miles.  It is suppose to be pretty cold again so I will just layer up again.

Tonight when we got back from running, I registered for Grandma's Marathon. I am still going to register for one more race tonight.  So our schedule will be:

March 16th = Get Lucky Half Marathon (Minneapolis, MN)
June 3rd = Minneapolis Half Marathon (Minneapolis, MN)
June 16th = Grandma's Marathon (Duluth, MN)

Since we registered for the full marathon in June, I know that I will have to follow my running plan.  I also will follow my strength training and conditioning plans because I want to do better at this marathon then I did when I ran my first one in October.  

There you have it.  I typed it all out and shared it with you and so now I know it will happen!


----------



## Rose&Mike

amykathleen2005 said:


> I now weigh 176 lbs. for a loss of 2.5lbs this week! Yay!


Congrats!



			
				Mary•Poppins;43728762 said:
			
		

> I had to laugh at this.  I LOVE brussel sprouts too!  I like to put a little olive oil on them with some sea salt and roast them in the oven.  (How do you cook them Rose?)  My family hates them.   They can't even stand the smell when I am cooking them ... but too bad! I always ask them if they would like me to make some for them ... and when they say "no" , I tell them good, "more for me".
> 
> Keep up the good work Team Donald!


I mostly cook them that way too. I like it when they get a little crispy. Last time I mixed some mustard and a tiny bit of brown sugar and coated them and roasted them. I have also made a recipe that has cranberries and nuts in them. I just love brussel sprouts!



cjdj4 said:


> The most challenging part of the last two weeks is the realization that I can never ever eat whatever I want however I want. I was always thin until I had dd when I was 30-31. Ladies you know you are never the same after a baby. I have been to WW. I have been Lifetime 2 times. My pattern is after I meet my weight goal and then I eat more than I had been eating, but I don't gain. I can go for a whole year w/o gaining more than 5 pounds and eat anything I want. Then all of the sudden the pounds just catch up with me and in 6 more months I am up 30 lbs. Then I am defeated and eat even more. Throw in some work stress and then I am up 40+ pounds. And here I am in that place again! Well, I am leaving this up and down crazy weight loss and gain and this time I am not coming back. I cannot eat whatever I want. EVER.


I used to be able to eat whatever whenever, so I get this. It is frustrating, but I'm trying to see it as my body is forcing me to eat healthier so that it is stronger and able to take me further in my life. One of the biggest problems I had last year before I went g-f was my hair falling out. It was coming out in hunks. The girl who has cut my hair for years was very concerned. She told me last spring that I was going bald. Well, I was getting enough calories, but the nutrition wasn't getting where it needed to because of the gluten. So one of the symptoms, my hair was falling out. The point being, our older bodies might gain weight easier, but they are wiser bodies, and they know what we need or don't need to be healthy if we just listen to them. And I think you can still eat what you want on occasion--you just can't eat tons and tons of it every day. Hang in there!



cjdj4 said:


> I just saw this on Pinterest yesterday - it's a link for a cauliflower pizza crust. It actually sounds good. You have probably already know about but JIC - http://www.eat-drink-smile.com/2011/04/cauliflower-crust-pizza.html
> 
> I think we all have those little voices in our heads. Someone once asked me would I accept a friend or loved one talking to me that way? Then, why is it ok to talk to yourself that way? I still do it, but I try to remember whta she said if I catch myself.


Thanks so much for sharing the recipe! I might try that. I googled and I saw one for a crust made out of spinach too.  And you're right, we shouldn't talk negatively to ourselves if we wouldn't do it to someone else.



buzz5985 said:


> I just finished the QOTD Archive.


Thank you so much!



buzz5985 said:


> I have one of those little guys too.  I picked him up as a puppy he weighed 2.5 pounds.  He tops out at 10.2 pounds now.  I bought him shoes for the snow.  I know, what was I thinking.  I put the back pair on, and he starting walking on just his front legs, with the back legs in the air.  Now we just put them on to see him walk on the front legs.    We always said he should have been a circus dog!!!
> 
> Janis


Too funny! We were trying to decide tonight if he needs those booties. He is a little bigger--a whopping 24 pounds. But he is a pretty lean little doggy. No extra body fat!



jenanderson said:


> You are right in some ways but in other ways I think I just keep using things like this to make excuses.  I am hoping that my plan will help me let go of that.  I don't expect to be perfect but I have to put forth a bit more effort!


I was at this place last fall I think. I just wasn't putting enough effort in and making WAY too many excuses for why.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Ok I am all caught up for now.  I got a 30 minute run in tonight on the once again crowded track at the gym.  Either way its not worth complaining because I still was able to run and I feel good for doing it.
> 
> Tomorrow is zumba!  I too have a long weekend that I almost forgot about until kathy mentioned it.  So this is me right now.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


Great job Lindsay! Have fun at Zumba!



jenanderson said:


> It has been a good day.  I planned, I followed the plan and I feel good about it.
> 
> DH and I went out for our scheduled run.  It was really cold (12° but with a pretty good wind).  It was blowing snow.  Instead of making an excuse about the weather, I just put on several layers of my winter running gear and sucked it up.  We ran for 35 minutes tonight.  Tomorrow we are going to get up early and run 5.5 miles.  It is suppose to be pretty cold again so I will just layer up again.
> 
> Tonight when we got back from running, I registered for Grandma's Marathon. I am still going to register for one more race tonight.  So our schedule will be:
> 
> March 16th = Get Lucky Half Marathon (Minneapolis, MN)
> June 3rd = Minneapolis Half Marathon (Minneapolis, MN)
> June 16th = Grandma's Marathon (Duluth, MN)
> 
> Since we registered for the full marathon in June, I know that I will have to follow my running plan.  I also will follow my strength training and conditioning plans because I want to do better at this marathon then I did when I ran my first one in October.
> 
> There you have it.  I typed it all out and shared it with you and so now I know it will happen!


Great plan! How is the breathing?

****
Ok, I think I am done for the day. I will be back in the morning with the QOTD, but I am working for a bit tomorrow and running, so I won't be around much for replies.

I hope everyone has a happy, healthy Saturday!


----------



## my3princes

Hello, sorry to be MIA.  Colby ended up with his  incision becoming infected.  We had him seen Wednesday night and got some antibiotics started.  This morning it looked much better, but worse again tonight.  I've kept him home the last 2 days as his socks and shoes are irritating the area on top of the infection.  We've told him to keep it elevated as much as possible, but I don't think he's doing such a good job of it.  If it doesn't look even better tomorrow I will probably need to have him seen again.  Frustrating.


----------



## belledreamer

Whew!  So much catching up to do!

Slightly disappointed that I didn't lose any this week, but then again, I didn't gain any weight either. Beside, I can tell a difference in my clothes and this is the best I've felt in a long time.

So I decided to go walking in the strip mall, put on a cute form-fitting shirt and opened the door ready to take on the world!! 

Then I realized how cold it really was and put on a sweatshirt...  

But I still went walking today for about an hour so I'm happy. 

I'm a huge fan of Shakespeare and I've been adding to my library.  I already have 'Romeo and Juliet' (my favorite), 'A Midsummer Nights Dream' (my other favorite) and today I bought 'Much Ado About Nothing.'  So I think much of my weekend will be spent reading.  When I'm not exercising.



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD, Friday January 13th!--Congratulations you have made it two weeks!! What has been the most challenging part of these two weeks? Think about previous attempts at getting healthy. What has been the thing that made you quit or fall of the wagon? *
> 
> *bonus QOTD:* Are you superstitious? It is Friday the 13th afterall!



The hardest things have been cutting down massively on the junk (I used to have junk twice a day), eating more fruit (I've had more in the past two weeks than I've had in the past two years) and exercising (Exercise before this was non-existent)  But I've done good keeping up with it this time.  My parents are proud of me and I'm proud of myself. 

My previous attempts didn't involve exercise; just eating NO junk food.  And I would do good for a week and even lose 5 lbs.  But then I'd binge out, ruin the diet and wonder why I even bothered...

But not this time!  I've got too many awesome people behind me to give up now! 

Bonus QOTD: No. I'm not superstitious.  Actually, it was pretty good today.


----------



## MissDisney121

I haven't weighed in yet (I do it on Saturday although I think I am going to change it to Friday) so I'm not sure yet how I did this week but I think I did pretty well.

QOTD, Friday January 13th!--Congratulations you have made it two weeks!! What has been the most challenging part of these two weeks? Think about previous attempts at getting healthy. What has been the thing that made you quit or fall of the wagon?

I just lose stamina. I get tired of working out and when I stop working out then I feel like there is no point in eating healthily so I just end up back where I started or worse.

bonus QOTD: Are you superstitious? It is Friday the 13th afterall!
I didn't think I was but I am a teacher and the kids were CRAZY today so maybe that was why.

P.S. Belledreamer I'm glad to see another Doctor Who fan on here. Did you enjoy the christmas special?


----------



## buzz5985

my3princes said:


> Hello, sorry to be MIA.  Colby ended up with his  incision becoming infected.  We had him seen Wednesday night and got some antibiotics started.  This morning it looked much better, but worse again tonight.  I've kept him home the last 2 days as his socks and shoes are irritating the area on top of the infection.  We've told him to keep it elevated as much as possible, but I don't think he's doing such a good job of it.  If it doesn't look even better tomorrow I will probably need to have him seen again.  Frustrating.



Hope it looks better tomorrow!!!  



belledreamer said:


> Whew!  So much catching up to do!
> 
> Slightly disappointed that I didn't lose any this week, but then again, I didn't gain any weight either. Beside, I can tell a difference in my clothes and this is the best I've felt in a long time.
> 
> So I decided to go walking in the strip mall, put on a cute form-fitting shirt and opened the door ready to take on the world!!
> 
> Then I realized how cold it really was and put on a sweatshirt...
> 
> But I still went walking today for about an hour so I'm happy.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of Shakespeare and I've been adding to my library.  I already have 'Romeo and Juliet' (my favorite), 'A Midsummer Nights Dream' (my other favorite) and today I bought 'Much Ado About Nothing.'  So I think much of my weekend will be spent reading.  When I'm not exercising.
> 
> 
> 
> The hardest things have been cutting down massively on the junk (I used to have junk twice a day), eating more fruit (I've had more in the past two weeks than I've had in the past two years) and exercising (Exercise before this was non-existent)  But I've done good keeping up with it this time.  My parents are proud of me and I'm proud of myself.
> 
> My previous attempts didn't involve exercise; just eating NO junk food.  And I would do good for a week and even lose 5 lbs.  But then I'd binge out, ruin the diet and wonder why I even bothered...
> 
> But not this time!  I've got too many awesome people behind me to give up now!
> 
> Bonus QOTD: No. I'm not superstitious.  Actually, it was pretty good today.



The second week, especially on the show BL, is usually a really bad week for losing.  Just keep up the good work and you will be rewarded.  

Janis


----------



## Tink rules

I'm checking in... 

I haven't had a chance to keep up with the thread too much.. I had to travel to NJ this week and that always throws me off... 

I gained .5 lbs.. but it's that time of the month, so I think with the two (the travel, etc...) I think I did pretty good 

This week I'm going to try to get to the mall and do some walking (it's cold here) and do it 3 times this week!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Rose&Mike said:


> One of the things I did this time around was to incorporate some of my favorite foods into my week, even if they weren't the best choice. For me it's french fries. I just love french fries. I am trying to see them as a treat and not a staple. I think having treats is a good thing.
> 
> I have been doing this and it really seems to help  Nothing like enjoying a glass of wine on the weekend





GoofyPredsFan said:


> I really enjoy food in general, when I'm eating one meal I am dreaming of the next.  .



I am always doing this I've been really trying to eat consiously and be aware of what I'm consuming now without letting thoughts of food take over my life



jenanderson said:


> Great job losing again this week!  Sounds like you made a discovery that will help you with this challenge.  I KNOW that water is a huge key for me and yet I still struggle to get it in.  Have fun skating tonight!   BTW...I just plugged 30 minutes of general ice skating into My Fitness Pal app and it said that for 30 minutes, you would burn 273 calories!  Skate on!
> 
> Ok I have to check out these apps! Is there 1 thats better than the others? Keep hearing about lose it and my fitness pal Any advice would be welcome-I have no clue how these work.
> 
> 
> Well, I want to chime in and say...no weight loss here this week.  It is sad in some ways because at one point (for several days even), I was down 2 pounds.  This means that I gained it back.    I don't even really have to think about how it happened.  I know how it happened.  I did not eat what I should have.  I did complete the real exercising that I needed and planned for. I just basically went at the week with a "I will try" sort of attitude.
> 
> Since I am big on quotes, here is the one that I am going to use every day this next week....
> 
> "Do.  Or don't do.  There is no 'try'".  ~Yoda
> 
> Dont be too hard on youself-be proud of yourself for still being here
> 
> 
> I thought long and hard about this last night.  I even plotted out what my training would need to be if I am going to actually DO the training.  I wrote in all the runs, all the cross training and all the days of rest.  I even looked at how to transition to another full marathon at that point.
> 
> Turns out, the more I planned, the more I realized that I need to do this...maybe even that I want to do this.  So this week I am going to focus on the "Do".
> Great attitude. You will succeed






buzz5985 said:


> I enjoy cooking light recipes.  And I use google a lot for recipes.  I will search Weight Watchers chicken - and you should see all that pops up.  Half of them are on WW website too.  To help me plan my meals for the week, I use a meal planner template I found on microsoft office and I have a shopping list that I have on excel.  I get the sale paper from my grocery store, and plan that way.  I only shop/do errands once a week.
> 
> We only eat out while on vacation, birthdays, anniversaries.  Very rarely stop for fast food - maybe 6 times a year, and that's just when DS15 needs something.  DH and I will get something off the $1 menu.  Wish my weight reflected these habits!!!!  I'll get there!!!
> 
> 
> You are doing great job of making healthy lifestyle choices Thanks for all the suggestions and support you give on here You will definitely get there
> Great loss!!!
> 
> Janis


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Just wanted to say well done to everyone. Regardless of whether you lost. maintained or gained you are still moving forward towards a healthier life and we will get there together
Have a great weekend. I may not be on much as my mums sister is very ill and so I will be looking after her and helping where I'm needed but I will strive to keep OP and do the best I can


----------



## donac

Good Saturday morning everyone.  

I am coming on to vent because I know most of you will understand. 

Ds2 came home from Gambia yesterday.  In Dec he had an interview for a job.  He was told that the second interviews could be while he was in Gambia.  While he was there he got an email about an interview.  He wrote back and was told to call when he got back.  He called when he got back and was told that there is no more spaces for interviews so he has  no chance at the job because they are making their decisions on Tuesday.  He is so disappointed and angry.  He even told my dh that he was sorry he even went.  He wasn't that upset when I got home but is still disappointed.  He knows his professor will be upset because he thought he had a good chance at one of the positions.  We know that the interview did not guarantee the job but it would have been nice if the person took into account that he was away.  They did know that he was working with Engineers Without Borders and not sunning on some island.  He told them.  The person also said she would call him back and he never got that call last night.  

He will get a job but this has soured him for a while.  He is talking about grad school and maybe being a grad assistant.  It will work out for him.

Vent over.  Thanks for listening. 

WIll be back later 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## pjlla

Just a quick fly-by here to say Good Morning!  DD is at the Y already and I"m home getting the men ready for an early b.ball game.  

Last night's swim meet went well. DD qualified for States in two of her events.  The times weren't amazing, but enough to qualify, so she was satisfied.  She has "technically" qualified in another event, but the night she swam it the hosting team didn't provide any officials... so it doesn't count.  But she is sure she will have the chance to do it again in the next few weeks.

The drive home from up north was nasty last night.... we passed no less than 4 accidents/spin-outs, but we made it home without incident.  Hate that particular highway and we have to travel it again this morning!

It maybe tough to stay on points when I've already splurged on a two point skim latte this morning!  

Off to make breakfast for the guys!  I'll be back after lunch to read and reply!............P


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

jenanderson said:


> Tonight when we got back from running, I registered for Grandma's Marathon. I am still going to register for one more race tonight.  So our schedule will be:
> 
> March 16th = Get Lucky Half Marathon (Minneapolis, MN)
> June 3rd = Minneapolis Half Marathon (Minneapolis, MN)
> June 16th = Grandma's Marathon (Duluth, MN)



That is enough to hold you accountable to your running.  I need races scheduled too or else I feel like I am running with no purpose.  Why do they call it the Grandma's Marathon???  Sounds interesting.



my3princes said:


> Hello, sorry to be MIA.  Colby ended up with his  incision becoming infected.  We had him seen Wednesday night and got some antibiotics started.  This morning it looked much better, but worse again tonight.  I've kept him home the last 2 days as his socks and shoes are irritating the area on top of the infection.  We've told him to keep it elevated as much as possible, but I don't think he's doing such a good job of it.  If it doesn't look even better tomorrow I will probably need to have him seen again.  Frustrating.



uggh that is so frustrating.  I hope things heal up without any more problems.



belledreamer said:


> Slightly disappointed that I didn't lose any this week, but then again, I didn't gain any weight either. Beside, I can tell a difference in my clothes and this is the best I've felt in a long time.



Those are great Non-Scale Victories  Great Job.  We are so proud of you too.



donac said:


> Ds2 came home from Gambia yesterday.  In Dec he had an interview for a job.  He was told that the second interviews could be while he was in Gambia.  While he was there he got an email about an interview.  He wrote back and was told to call when he got back.  He called when he got back and was told that there is no more spaces for interviews so he has  no chance at the job because they are making their decisions on Tuesday.  He is so disappointed and angry.  He even told my dh that he was sorry he even went.  He wasn't that upset when I got home but is still disappointed.  He knows his professor will be upset because he thought he had a good chance at one of the positions.  We know that the interview did not guarantee the job but it would have been nice if the person took into account that he was away.  They did know that he was working with Engineers Without Borders and not sunning on some island.  He told them.  The person also said she would call him back and he never got that call last night.



that is very frustrating dona.  The thing is if it is a company that treats their potential new hires like that, imagine how they are to there employees.  He may want to see this as a place he was lucky enough to realize now that he doesnt want to work at.



pjlla said:


> Last night's swim meet went well. DD qualified for States in two of her events.  The times weren't amazing, but enough to qualify, so she was satisfied.  She has "technically" qualified in another event, but the night she swam it the hosting team didn't provide any officials... so it doesn't count.  But she is sure she will have the chance to do it again in the next few weeks.



Wow thats great!  Congrats to DD.  Glad you made it home safely.


----------



## #1hoosierfan

Good morning Team Donald!

QOTD - 

The biggest challenge for me has been finding the 60 -75 minutes a day to do p90x.

I weighed yesterday, and I am down exactly 2 pounds. 

Yesterday, I e-mailed dh and told him that we should run away to Gatlinburg for the weekend..... fully expecting him to say, "no."  Well he said we should go for it.  Neither one of us are spontaneous people AT ALL, so this fun.  We are leaving in a little bit, and will be back Monday evening.  My goal is to "maintain" over the next 2 days......  I know that I will eat pancakes at the Pancake Pantry 

Have a great weekend, and congrats to all of the losers!!!!!!!


----------



## mikamah

Good morning everyone and Happy Weekend!!  Hope you all have a 3 day weekend like I do!!  All the teachers must.  I thought of you teachers last weekend when I was doing my continuing ed hours to renew my nursing licence.  We only need 15 hours every 2 years, yet I still have to rush do get them before I renew, but they can all be online courses, so it's not that bad.  I know teachers have so many more requirements, it's crazy. 



jenanderson said:


> "If we write our dreams and goals down, we dramatically increase our odds of realization. If we share them with others, they become potent and alive."
> 
> ~Kristin Armstrong, Full Cup, Mile Markers blog, Runner's World.com


Love this.  This was so true for me with the princess half.  At first, I felt awkward telling people my goal, having doubts, but as the training got going, I was amazed at all the positive reactions, encouragement and support from people, some very surprising. 



jenanderson said:


> *Good Morning Team Donald!*
> 
> This week I have been using articles on the internet to inspire me for our QOTD.  Last night I read an interesting article about how to be healthier in a minute or less!  Their point was that _it only takes 60 seconds to prolong your life_.
> *Wednesday's QOTD:  What is something you can do in 60 seconds today to prolong your life?*


This was wed, and I dropped my car off for new tires.  The front ones were pretty bald, so I know they really need to be replaced.  
Love all the other ideas out here.  



ougrad86 said:


> Dentist was supposed to be 15 min, was an hour.  They were prepping him for the next phase.  He now needs to wear a face mask when at home.  They said 16 hours a day...OK, he is at school from 8:30 to 6:30!  No way we can meet that, but she understood.  Extra time on the weekends.  I am just glad that he does not need to wear it to school.  But he needs to sleep on his back, and he is a side-sleeper...


Ouch, does not sound like fun for poor ds/  I hope he tolerates the mask ok.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD- I try to remember to take a minute every now and then to do those kegels.  I already have issues now with holding my urine and I would prefer not to wear a diaper when I am in my 50's therefore I am doing my best to prevent that..


:thumbsupLove this!!  thanks for the reminder!

[





melmar136 said:


> Just caught up.  I haven't had a chance to get on the DIS at all today. I went to get a tattoo (my 2nd) with a friend from work.  It is Disney-ish, and I love it!  I will post a picture tomorrow, and the story behind it.  Just had a minute to say hello after reading all of the posts from today.
> Hope everyone has a good rest of the night!


Love the tattoo and the story behind it.  So cool.



buzz5985 said:


> I missed that whole part of the BL.  My local station kept cutting in for NH Primary results.  But I did read an article about certain types of sushi not being good for you - I can't remember what kind - I'm sure it's the type I like though.  I believe the article was in Prevention magazine.


That was a little irritating.  I'm so not interested in politics, but should try to be a little more.  I was like, yeah, yeah, Mitt won, get on with it. 



jenanderson said:


> *QOTD:  What can you celebrate this week besides a number on the scale?*


I have tracked every bite for the entire week.



JacksLilWench said:


> Well....I would say I can celebrate that I will sign up for my first 5k this week.  I'm going to do it today because I finally got a replacement check card in the mail, haha!  My goal is to complete one in February and one in March.  At that point I want to sign up for a longer race for April, working my way up to ten miles by September so I can participate in the Tower of Terror 10-mi race!


Whoo hoo!!  Awesome goal!!  Races are so fun too.  


jillbur said:


> Good morning Team Donald! I never got a chance to get back on the DIS I am celebrating drinking my 64 oz of water everyday and actually loving it. It is making me feel so much better. And now, I am actually wanting that much water. I also am celebrating the fact that I only had 1 soda last week and one soda this week! I used to have 1 diet coke everyday. So, this is HUGE for me. I am celebrating the fact that my sister said my thighs look slimmer, too lol!
> 
> I'll hopefully get the chance to check in later. We have an appointment at the orthodontist. The doctor got DSs molds back and she is going to go over everything they want to do. I also get to see the payment plan. Unlike others, our dental insurance (from the hospital where DH works) covers 0% of orthodontics. Yes, they cover absolutely nothing for braces, so this is all out of pocket for us. I already know the total cost, I just have to see how they have a monthly payment plan set up for us.
> 
> On a more positive note, I called Disney yesterday hehe  I just wanted to get ideas of room only costs for next Jan/Feb and you can't do it online. We would probably stay at POP since the boys love it and the park hours are shorter so we aren't in the room much. When I got the price for POP, I compared to a similar price time this year, but made it into a package to see what the total cost would be. Now I'm in Disney mode and we haven't even booked flights to Austin for our vacation this summer lol. DH thinks I'm crazy, but when I was discussing where I want to eat and which parks I want to do (probably only 3.5 days in parks since I only have a couple personal days), he started getting all into it.I have him hooked! And, DSs overheard us talking so now they are all excited! So, that's my big excitement for the week!


Nice job on the soda.  It's a hard habit to kick.  Bummer on the ortho insurance, but it sounds like most orthodontists are very helpful with payment plans and using flex money too.  my Ds is still in the waiting for baby teeth to fall out stage, so every time we go, I've left happy we don't have to pay yet.    Whoo hoo for a disney trip!!!


cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Results Week 1: Fantasyland
> 
> [*Congratulations to belledreamer, buzz5985, and mommyof2pirates for earning all 22/22 points!*
> 
> For Week 1: Fantasyland, I have a mini-prize to *Team Donald Participant GoofyPredsFan*. Please PM me your address and I will mail out your prize as soon as possible.



Whoo hoo to all our HH participants!!  Thank you so much CC for all  your hard work.  


pjlla said:


> Hope your week is going well.  It appears you are busy, cause I haven't seen much of you on here.  Hope you are well and healthy.  Saw a boy in ToyRUs last night that reminded me of Michael.... same glasses and all.  Made me do a quick double-take looking for you!


That's so funny.  Hey, I saw your post earlier that you'd come down here if you ever needed a procedure done, and I wanted to change that to when.  Everyone should have a screening colonoscopy at age 50, and now that I know your 50th birthday is the same year as mine, I'll be on you about it.     I have always planned to take a cruise for my 50th, and where my brother does taxes and we want to go with them, we would do that april vacation.  So in my dreams, I want to go to wdw for marathon weekend, and would love to go just me, a quick, cheap trip, and do the half and cheer for the full.  As my birthday present to myself.  So we will see, but I would love for you to go too.  That would be awesome.  But if not in disney, we will definitely celebrate together.  





jenanderson said:


> Thanks for the note about Hagrid!  It is amazing the impact our pets have on us.  We all knew how important this cat was to us but didn't REALLY get it until this week.  Now, after $700+ in vet bills, we said that he owes us several more years before scaring us like that again!


It is amazing how our pets become such a big part of our families.  I was surprised ZI grew to love our guinea pig as much as I do, and now having the dog, it is just amazing.  Yes that little Hagrid better hang around for a long time now. 



lisaviolet said:


> Hi to all the Donalds.    I'll be seeing you all when we merge.  Which is  to me in some ways.  Since I can't even keep up with the split.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> Kathy.    Just caught the TR.  So sweet.  Thank you.  And want to let you know that I pretty well fell off the couch when I looked down and saw a 10 beside Michael's name.    Holy cow Batman.


Hey LIsa!  It's so great to see you again.  Amazing how these kids grow, and you can't stop it.  Believe me I've tried.  He's upto my nose now and I'm sure he'll be taller than me before I know it. 


RemembertheMagic98 said:


> *Thanks for all the interview wishes!!* You guys just rock!  I'm doing a drive by since I just got into the office at noon and have a million things to do before my presentation tonight!
> 
> The interview went very well and it looks like they want me back in a few weeks to meet with the parents and students.  They also want me to submit a writing sample....not my strength so I will have an English teacher friend check them over   So, I may have a new job by the second week in March! (granted I wouldn't begin until July 1st!)  Fingers crossed!!
> 
> And yes, THAT is what I am celebrating this week....that I took the risk and put myself out there as a professional.  As much as I would like to celebrate with a nice ice creak sundae....I will just go and refill my water bottle
> 
> I'll check in later!!!


 Fingers crossed you have a new job soon.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> ohI am celebrating 2wks off of fast food and diet soda.  I was drinking at least 3 sodas a day and had fast food such as mcdonalds at least once a day but more often it was 2-3 meals.  It was disgusting and now looking back I have no idea even why?????
> 
> .


Whooo hoo Lindsay!!  This is a huge accomplishment, and it's great to look at how much weight you have lost already with these changes.



dvcmom72 said:


> Hey guys! I have officially joined your team today and I'm so excited!  I have a lot of catching up to do here but I wanted to introduce myself...
> I'm Sharon and I just turned 39.  I am a single mom of the most handsome little 3 year old named Joshua.  He has already been to WDW 3 times...I've lost count of how many times I've been.
> I'm turning 40 in November and I'm spending that week at WDW.  Sooo...my goal really is to lose 40 pounds by my 40th birthday (40 BY 40...LOL).
> I also just returned to weight watchers, today actually, so I'm hoping that this in combination with that will keep me on track!
> Looking forward to getting to know you all!


Welcome aboard.  Love that your ds has been to disney already so many times.  It is somuch fun.  40 by 40 is a fabulous goal, and spending your birthday is disney world will be so amazing.  



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Hello everyone!  What a crazy day.  I am in MO and we had our first snow today.  All the schools around were closed except ours  So my poor daughter (12) went in the crazy cold blowing snow to the bus...which didn't come!  Apparently it slid off the road before it got to her.  So she called me 15 minutes after she should have been gone and was almost in tears wanting to come home!  I felt terrible for her and said heck ya, get home!  She was frozen solid!  So my husband took her and son (10) in.
> Anyhoo...to the QOTD, I probably am not losing any this week either, but I'm working just as hard as I did last week, so I am super proud that I'm not quitting.  I'm chalking it up to the second week curse!!  I feel great.  I had a kidney stone right before christmas and today had my follow up.  The doc said the best thing I can do is drink tons of water.  I was happy to hear that cause I am doing just that!!


Your poor little dd.  



Rose&Mike said:


> So to make a long story short, I cancelled my 8am pt appointment for tomorrow. The highway I have to take is notorious for being icy, and we are getting blowing snow tonight and I just didn't want to deal with it. When I called to cancel and tried to reschedule, I found out the physical therapist is going on maternity leave early, so I am done with physical therapy for now! I am so happy! She wanted me to see someone else for a few visits, but I was headed towards being done anyway, and honestly I don't want to see anyone else right now. I promised if I start having problems to get in to see someone sooner rather than later. !


  I know you will do the right thing if you need to go back, but i'm thinking this is all a great coincidence, and you will be just fine from here on out. 


cjdj4 said:


> I will celebrate having a great life! I love my life. I love my family. I love my job. I will celebrate being lucky enough to have my life


  Love this.  I feel the same way, though I don't always appreciate how much I really do have.  



Rose&Mike said:


> OMG, I must have typed that wrong. I am only 12 days into it. My foot was so messed up last fall, my doctor and physical therapist would have killed me if I even attempted it. I question whether I should even be doing it now, but in some ways it is good for me. Cause some days the 30 minutes consist of a very slow walk. I don't know if I will make the whole 100 days, but it is an interesting challenge.


Oh darn, I was getting excited thinking the 100 days is over already, it just flew by.

FIgured I'd slowly catch up today.  I'm off to walk the dog, and then doggy school, so will be back later to finish.  

Have a fabulous saturday everyone!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

my3princes said:


> Hello, sorry to be MIA.  Colby ended up with his  incision becoming infected.  We had him seen Wednesday night and got some antibiotics started.  This morning it looked much better, but worse again tonight.  I've kept him home the last 2 days as his socks and shoes are irritating the area on top of the infection.  We've told him to keep it elevated as much as possible, but I don't think he's doing such a good job of it.  If it doesn't look even better tomorrow I will probably need to have him seen again.  Frustrating.


I'm sorry Deb. I hope it is better today.



belledreamer said:


> Whew!  So much catching up to do!
> 
> Slightly disappointed that I didn't lose any this week, but then again, I didn't gain any weight either. Beside, I can tell a difference in my clothes and this is the best I've felt in a long time.
> 
> So I decided to go walking in the strip mall, put on a cute form-fitting shirt and opened the door ready to take on the world!!
> 
> Then I realized how cold it really was and put on a sweatshirt...
> 
> But I still went walking today for about an hour so I'm happy.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of Shakespeare and I've been adding to my library.  I already have 'Romeo and Juliet' (my favorite), 'A Midsummer Nights Dream' (my other favorite) and today I bought 'Much Ado About Nothing.'  So I think much of my weekend will be spent reading.  When I'm not exercising.
> 
> 
> 
> The hardest things have been cutting down massively on the junk (I used to have junk twice a day), eating more fruit (I've had more in the past two weeks than I've had in the past two years) and exercising (Exercise before this was non-existent)  But I've done good keeping up with it this time.  My parents are proud of me and I'm proud of myself.
> 
> My previous attempts didn't involve exercise; just eating NO junk food.  And I would do good for a week and even lose 5 lbs.  But then I'd binge out, ruin the diet and wonder why I even bothered...
> 
> But not this time!  I've got too many awesome people behind me to give up now!
> 
> Bonus QOTD: No. I'm not superstitious.  Actually, it was pretty good today.


sounds like you are off to a great start!



MissDisney121 said:


> I haven't weighed in yet (I do it on Saturday although I think I am going to change it to Friday) so I'm not sure yet how I did this week but I think I did pretty well.
> 
> QOTD, Friday January 13th!--Congratulations you have made it two weeks!! What has been the most challenging part of these two weeks? Think about previous attempts at getting healthy. What has been the thing that made you quit or fall of the wagon?
> 
> I just lose stamina. I get tired of working out and when I stop working out then I feel like there is no point in eating healthily so I just end up back where I started or worse.
> 
> bonus QOTD: Are you superstitious? It is Friday the 13th afterall!
> I didn't think I was but I am a teacher and the kids were CRAZY today so maybe that was why.
> 
> P.S. Belledreamer I'm glad to see another Doctor Who fan on here. Did you enjoy the christmas special?


Make sure you are putting in planned exercise rest days. Gives you a mental and physical break.



Tink rules said:


> I'm checking in...
> 
> I haven't had a chance to keep up with the thread too much.. I had to travel to NJ this week and that always throws me off...
> 
> I gained .5 lbs.. but it's that time of the month, so I think with the two (the travel, etc...) I think I did pretty good
> 
> This week I'm going to try to get to the mall and do some walking (it's cold here) and do it 3 times this week!


Have fun a the mall!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Just wanted to say well done to everyone. Regardless of whether you lost. maintained or gained you are still moving forward towards a healthier life and we will get there together
> Have a great weekend. I may not be on much as my mums sister is very ill and so I will be looking after her and helping where I'm needed but I will strive to keep OP and do the best I can


I hope she is feeling better!



donac said:


> Good Saturday morning everyone.
> 
> I am coming on to vent because I know most of you will understand.
> 
> Ds2 came home from Gambia yesterday.  In Dec he had an interview for a job.  He was told that the second interviews could be while he was in Gambia.  While he was there he got an email about an interview.  He wrote back and was told to call when he got back.  He called when he got back and was told that there is no more spaces for interviews so he has  no chance at the job because they are making their decisions on Tuesday.  He is so disappointed and angry.  He even told my dh that he was sorry he even went.  He wasn't that upset when I got home but is still disappointed.  He knows his professor will be upset because he thought he had a good chance at one of the positions.  We know that the interview did not guarantee the job but it would have been nice if the person took into account that he was away.  They did know that he was working with Engineers Without Borders and not sunning on some island.  He told them.  The person also said she would call him back and he never got that call last night.
> 
> He will get a job but this has soured him for a while.  He is talking about grad school and maybe being a grad assistant.  It will work out for him.
> 
> Vent over.  Thanks for listening.
> 
> WIll be back later
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


i'm sorry Dona. That is pretty frustrating. I know I still take DS's disappointments so hard.



pjlla said:


> Just a quick fly-by here to say Good Morning!  DD is at the Y already and I"m home getting the men ready for an early b.ball game.
> 
> Last night's swim meet went well. DD qualified for States in two of her events.  The times weren't amazing, but enough to qualify, so she was satisfied.  She has "technically" qualified in another event, but the night she swam it the hosting team didn't provide any officials... so it doesn't count.  But she is sure she will have the chance to do it again in the next few weeks.
> 
> The drive home from up north was nasty last night.... we passed no less than 4 accidents/spin-outs, but we made it home without incident.  Hate that particular highway and we have to travel it again this morning!
> 
> It maybe tough to stay on points when I've already splurged on a two point skim latte this morning!
> 
> Off to make breakfast for the guys!  I'll be back after lunch to read and reply!............P


Congrats to DD! And be careful today!



#1hoosierfan said:


> Good morning Team Donald!
> 
> QOTD -
> 
> The biggest challenge for me has been finding the 60 -75 minutes a day to do p90x.
> 
> I weighed yesterday, and I am down exactly 2 pounds.
> 
> Yesterday, I e-mailed dh and told him that we should run away to Gatlinburg for the weekend..... fully expecting him to say, "no."  Well he said we should go for it.  Neither one of us are spontaneous people AT ALL, so this fun.  We are leaving in a little bit, and will be back Monday evening.  My goal is to "maintain" over the next 2 days......  I know that I will eat pancakes at the Pancake Pantry
> 
> Have a great weekend, and congrats to all of the losers!!!!!!!


Oh how cool! Have a great time! We were there in September, but I bet it's gorgeous with snow.



mikamah said:


> Oh darn, I was getting excited thinking the 100 days is over already, it just flew by.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a fabulous saturday everyone!!


 Seriously. 100 days, what was I thinking????

****
Sorry the replies are so short. I am drinking my kefir smoothie. I still have to get a shower, pack my running clothes and pack a lunch and be at work by 10:00. They will have food, but nothing g-f, and I know I need to eat something before running this afternoon. 

Send me lots of p-d. I am a little nervous about this run. I know my cardio will be fine, but hopefully the foot will too!


----------



## Rose&Mike

*QOTD Saturday, January 14*
UGGGH! Momma said there'd be days like this.....You had to work late, got stuck in traffic and the kids have to be at practice in 20 minutes. What's for dinner???? Do you have an emergency dinner planned for days like this? And there will be days like this. Do you have a healthy place to get take out from? Do you have something in the freezer? Do you have something quick and easy you can throw together on days  you just don't want to cook?

Bonus--What is your favorite park at WDW and why????

*Have a super, healthy Saturday! Do something fun today!*


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Rose&Mike said:


> I hope she is feeling better!
> Thanks for the well wishes. I didnt word it very well- my aunt isnt expected to get better so I've been looking after my mum at this sad time.





Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Saturday, January 14*
> UGGGH! Momma said there'd be days like this.....You had to work late, got stuck in traffic and the kids have to be at practice in 20 minutes. What's for dinner???? Do you have an emergency dinner planned for days like this? And there will be days like this. Do you have a healthy place to get take out from? Do you have something in the freezer? Do you have something quick and easy you can throw together on days  you just don't want to cook?
> 
> Bonus--What is your favorite park at WDW and why????
> 
> *Have a super, healthy Saturday! Do something fun today!*



My emergency dinner tends to be a stir-fry of whatever ingredients are in the fridge or soup and a sandwich (which is less healthy but not too bad). For healthier take-out we have switched to boiled rice (instead of fried) and dishes not in batter of any kind from our local chinese. Its still quite calorific but we dont do it often and at least its better than it used to be 

Epcot is my favorite park because I love eating my way round the world lol


----------



## VirataMama4

Good Morning Team Donald!

Today has started off pretty rough, since I didn't sleep more then a few hours last night.   Now, I'm dragging and just can't seem to get moving. Since I didn't sleep much I was starving most of the night and did eat a slice of left over pizza.   But I quickly recorded it and will just have to keep it in mind later today.  

I went and saw Breaking Dawn with a friend last night and I really liked it.  It was nice to just go out with a friend and no kids or DHs.  I was really proud that I bought 20oz diet soda and didn't even open it.  I didn't even really want it, I really wanted water , but thought I'd want it later.  I also got some of those peach rings, and only ate about 7 of them!  So all in all, I did really well and stayed op with my calories for the day.


----------



## VirataMama4

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Saturday, January 14*
> UGGGH! Momma said there'd be days like this.....You had to work late, got stuck in traffic and the kids have to be at practice in 20 minutes. What's for dinner???? Do you have an emergency dinner planned for days like this? And there will be days like this. Do you have a healthy place to get take out from? Do you have something in the freezer? Do you have something quick and easy you can throw together on days  you just don't want to cook?
> 
> Bonus--What is your favorite park at WDW and why????
> 
> *Have a super, healthy Saturday! Do something fun today!*



We usually have a ton of leftovers in the freezer because that is what DH takes to work.  Or I'll make a quick stir fry, if I have all the stuff and sandwiches if I don't. 


My favorite park is Magic Kingdom, because it "is" Disney to me.  I grew up on the west coast, so Disneyland/Magic Kingdom was the only Disney park to go to.  So it is still my happiest place.  It also helps that there is truly tons for everyone every age there.


----------



## Jujubee727

I earned a "regular" badge on the lose it app today, because I have recorded my food everyday for 2 weeks! Yay! It's a start to a new habit!! 

So I am going to try to post pics today. I may embarrass myself but I think it will help me. I will post a pic of what I looked like just a few years ago (the REAL me) and what I look like now (the temporary me). 



6Smiles said:


> Good Afternoon Team Donald -
> 
> Congratulations to all our losers this week!
> 
> I weigh 2.2 less than last week so that means I have less than 4 pounds until I see ONEhundred Zone.  I kind of feel bad that I have not been on here this week, but i started nursing school.  Talk about a different world.  I have always been a good student, but now i feel as if I am on another planet.  I feel like I am walking a tight rope and one wrong move I will fall. Which brings me to the QOTD.



Congrats on the 2.2!!! That is great that you are SOOO close to "one"derland!! I weigh 6 pounds more then you, so hopefully I will be following you there!! 



buzz5985 said:


> I enjoy cooking light recipes.  And I use google a lot for recipes.  I will search Weight Watchers chicken - and you should see all that pops up.  Half of them are on WW website too.  To help me plan my meals for the week, I use a meal planner template I found on microsoft office and I have a shopping list that I have on excel.  I get the sale paper from my grocery store, and plan that way.  I only shop/do errands once a week.
> 
> We only eat out while on vacation, birthdays, anniversaries.  Very rarely stop for fast food - maybe 6 times a year, and that's just when DS15 needs something.  DH and I will get something off the $1 menu.  Wish my weight reflected these habits!!!!  I'll get there!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great loss!!!
> 
> Janis



Thank you for the advice!! It is hard to not fall back into the habit of just going out, but there are so many benefits to eating at home! We haven't been out to eat at all since my diet started so we are off to a good start!! I like the idea of just going out for special occasions. I was never fond of fast food, my fiance could probably eat McDonalds every day of the week if you let him, and of course he never gains an ounce! 



amykathleen2005 said:


> I now weigh 176 lbs. for a loss of 2.5lbs this week! Yay!



Awesome job!!! 



cjdj4 said:


> Yay I am down 3.4 more for a total of 7.2 since the beginning of the year!!!!!! I am psyched!!!!!



What a great start!! Keep up the good work!!!! 



#1hoosierfan said:


> I weighed yesterday, and I am down exactly 2 pounds.
> 
> Yesterday, I e-mailed dh and told him that we should run away to Gatlinburg for the weekend..... fully expecting him to say, "no."  Well he said we should go for it.  Neither one of us are spontaneous people AT ALL, so this fun.  We are leaving in a little bit, and will be back Monday evening.  My goal is to "maintain" over the next 2 days......  I know that I will eat pancakes at the Pancake Pantry
> 
> Have a great weekend, and congrats to all of the losers!!!!!!!



Congrats on the 2 lbs!!  And good for you for being able to get away this weekend!!! I hope you have a GREAT time!!!



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Saturday, January 14*
> UGGGH! Momma said there'd be days like this.....You had to work late, got stuck in traffic and the kids have to be at practice in 20 minutes. What's for dinner???? Do you have an emergency dinner planned for days like this? And there will be days like this. Do you have a healthy place to get take out from? Do you have something in the freezer? Do you have something quick and easy you can throw together on days  you just don't want to cook?
> 
> Bonus--What is your favorite park at WDW and why????
> 
> *Have a super, healthy Saturday! Do something fun today!*



Hmmm...Since we are just getting out of the habit of going out for dinner, I don't really have an answer for this. 

Definitely something I need to work on. Hopefully I can get some good Ideas from the answers today. 

Bonus: Definitely MK! It really is such a magical place!!



VirataMama4 said:


> I went and saw Breaking Dawn with a friend last night and I really liked it.  It was nice to just go out with a friend and no kids or DHs.  I was really proud that I bought 20oz diet soda and didn't even open it.  I didn't even really want it, I really wanted water , but thought I'd want it later.  I also got some of those peach rings, and only ate about 7 of them!  So all in all, I did really well and stayed op with my calories for the day.



I LOVED Breaking Dawn, we went to the midnight premiere!! But I LOVE all the Twilight movies! hehehe. I cannot wait for Breaking Dawn on DVD to see it again!!!


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

#1hoosierfan said:


> Good morning Team Donald!
> 
> QOTD -
> 
> The biggest challenge for me has been finding the 60 -75 minutes a day to do p90x.
> 
> I weighed yesterday, and I am down exactly 2 pounds.
> 
> Yesterday, I e-mailed dh and told him that we should run away to Gatlinburg for the weekend..... fully expecting him to say, "no."  Well he said we should go for it.  Neither one of us are spontaneous people AT ALL, so this fun.  We are leaving in a little bit, and will be back Monday evening.  My goal is to "maintain" over the next 2 days......  I know that I will eat pancakes at the Pancake Pantry
> 
> Have a great weekend, and congrats to all of the losers!!!!!!!



OOH you are so lucky!  I'm beyond jealous.  I am from TN and went to Gatlinburg on my honeymoon 16 years ago and have been back tons of times since, I call Gatlinburg my "happy place!!"  My husband is in the Army and at one point he was gone for training for a few months but he'd get off some weekends but couldn't come home.  Well, Gatlinburg was our halfway point so we had 2 or 3 spontaneous trips there to meet up for the weekends he was free and those were some of the best trips.  Even our kids have the best memories from them.  We're stationed in Missouri now so we haven't been in like two years   I hope you have a WONDERFUL time!!


----------



## VirataMama4

Set up for this morning: 3 hrs sleep, sick DS4, and I actually weighed 1.5lbs less then yesterday morning, I'm supposed to do day 1 week 2 of c25k, but I'm tired, cranky and just didn't want to...  But I DID IT!   
Normally I would have just put it off and might have done it the next day, but more then likely I would have just stopped...  Now, I am still tired but I am not cranky anymore.  I'm so happy and I owe it all to this team and challenge!  Today was a big turning point for me and I'm so excited.


----------



## Jujubee727

VirataMama4 said:


> Set up for this morning: 3 hrs sleep, sick DS4, and I actually weighed 1.5lbs less then yesterday morning, I'm supposed to do day 1 week 2 of c25k, but I'm tired, cranky and just didn't want to...  But I DID IT!
> Normally I would have just put it off and might have done it the next day, but more then likely I would have just stopped...  Now, I am still tired but I am not cranky anymore.  I'm so happy and I owe it all to this team and challenge!  Today was a big turning point for me and I'm so excited.



So proud of you for pushing through and completing your work out today!!! AWESOME AWESOME JOB!!!! Congrats on the extra 1.5lb loss too!!! Keep up the great work!!!! I really hope your son feels better soon!!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Saturday, January 14*
> UGGGH! Momma said there'd be days like this.....You had to work late, got stuck in traffic and the kids have to be at practice in 20 minutes. What's for dinner???? Do you have an emergency dinner planned for days like this? And there will be days like this. Do you have a healthy place to get take out from? Do you have something in the freezer? Do you have something quick and easy you can throw together on days  you just don't want to cook?
> 
> Bonus--What is your favorite park at WDW and why????
> 
> *Have a super, healthy Saturday! Do something fun today!*



Sometimes I feel like everyday is like this at my house.  On nights that we have something right after school or work I have been planning easy meals like sandwiches and soup.  Or I will have a healthy snack like a banana and then just eat dinner a little later.  Definitely giving myself the no fast food option helps to not just say oh well tonight we have no other choice to eat mcdonalds.  Because we all know we really do have a choice.  If we do eat somewhere quick it has been subway or getting a salad at pita pit or cosi.  

I dont really have a favorite park because I love them all for different reasons but If I had to pick one park I couldnt not go without visiting it would be MK.  I agree with whoever else said.  That is disney!!!!  Plus for now its the park my kids love the most too.



Jujubee727 said:


> So I am going to try to post pics today. I may embarrass myself but I think it will help me. I will post a pic of what I looked like just a few years ago (the REAL me) and what I look like now (the temporary me).



This is how I feel about myself too.  I am trying to get back the old me and the temporary me has just been hanging around for way to long.  Sometimes putting it out there and posting a pic can be very motivating.



VirataMama4 said:


> Set up for this morning: 3 hrs sleep, sick DS4, and I actually weighed 1.5lbs less then yesterday morning, I'm supposed to do day 1 week 2 of c25k, but I'm tired, cranky and just didn't want to...  But I DID IT!
> Normally I would have just put it off and might have done it the next day, but more then likely I would have just stopped...  Now, I am still tired but I am not cranky anymore.  I'm so happy and I owe it all to this team and challenge!  Today was a big turning point for me and I'm so excited.



Glad you were able to turn your day around.  Its not easy to do that and I am so proud of you for getting out there and working out and eating right despite all the challenges today has thrown at you.  I hope your able to get some rest today.



#1hoosierfan said:


> Yesterday, I e-mailed dh and told him that we should run away to Gatlinburg for the weekend..... fully expecting him to say, "no."  Well he said we should go for it.  Neither one of us are spontaneous people AT ALL, so this fun.  We are leaving in a little bit, and will be back Monday evening.  My goal is to "maintain" over the next 2 days......  I know that I will eat pancakes at the Pancake Pantry
> 
> Have a great weekend, and congrats to all of the losers!!!!!!!



We vacationed in gatlinburg for 10 days during the 4th of july of 2010.  It was a lovely area and with so much to do around there we were never bored.  I hope you have a wonderful weekend.

**********************************************************

My zumba class was awesome today.  The original saturday teacher was back so this was the first time I was doing her class.  I love that all the instructors there are awesome and all bring a different style and flavor to their class so no matter what day or time you take it is always a great workout.  

I went out to breakfast with the kids and my parents today but I kept it sensible and within a decent calorie amount.  Lunch was subway.  I need to get to the grocery store because the other night when I was suppose to go alone Nick threw a tantrum and wanted to stay home with me.  I went to the store for a couple things and now we are out of just about everything.  

Tonight we have Ryans football banquet.  Its a family style meal of chicken, ham, turkey, stuffing, gravy, rolls  I banked a bunch of calories so I am feeling confident that I wont over do it.

Now I am off to research and plan our disney vacation.  Im not sure that I mentioned it on here yesterday but my parents recently got a large inheritence and want to take our family to disney in october to celebrate their 35 wedding anniversary.  I am so excited to start the planning.  We have not told the kids yet so I am working on a power point to play for them that tells them all about it.  It took me awhile but I figured out how to add music to it and all.  They will be so excited.  We will show it to them once we have all the plans set in stone.  I cant wait.

Have a great afternoon.


----------



## mikamah

I'm back, and determined to catch up here.  Of course yesterday I said the christmas decorations would go away first, but I changed the order of my priorities.  Dis, walk dog again, christmas decorations.  We have nothing on the agenda for today, so I figure a little relaxing time is good for me. 



bellebookworm9 said:


> Just thought I'd let everyone over here know that I am going to be working at the Epcot main entrance turnstiles, so come say "Hi"!


Whoo hoo!!  I wish I would be coming to say hello to you.  When we went one january, my sil's dad was working the turnstiles at DHS, and it was so fun to know him and see our town on his badge.  I love meeting cm's and chatting.  You will have such an amazing time. 


MissDisney121 said:


> Along with our healthy habits I am going to make it a goal of mine to keep up eith this thread better. I hope everyone is doing well with their weight loss this week.


It is hard to keep up with sometimes, but even to spend a little time reading is so helpful.  



donac said:


> Please send some PD for my dh.  He has been having some problems and went to his gastro dr yesterday.  Dh thought the scoping would take place in a couple of weeks but the dr scheduled it for Monday.  That is okay with me since we both have the day off anyway but we are both worried that he wanted to schedule it so soon.  I hope he is okay because I just can't take any more bad news.


I hope everything is ok with dh.    It is always something.  I would try not to worry so much about them having an opening on monday.  We see lots of cancellations on the smaller holidays, people book procedures and then realize later their kids are home and need to cancel, so hopefully the doc just had an opening for monday.  In january we also see more cancellations because people have new insurance, and new copays, and might not be prepared to pay.  Thinking of you both, and hope all goes smooothly.



grumpyskirtgirl said:


> I am posting my weight publicly because I am at the airport headed to DISNEYLAND!!!!!


Whoo hoo!!  Have an amazing time!!  My brother/sil and niece flew to orlando today, so I sent a text "welcome to orlando, have a magical day"  I'm sooooo jealous.



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD, Friday January 13th!--Congratulations you have made it two weeks!! What has been the most challenging part of these two weeks? Think about previous attempts at getting healthy. What has been the thing that made you quit or fall of the wagon? *
> !


For me it is by far the junk food.  Thankfully we have the dog who makes me get my exercise, but junk is my down fall.  I did better the second week, and did not buy any chips/cookies/crackers last weekend.  So the snacking/mindless eating especially at night has been a big downfall for me.  I'm trying to have an evening snack planned for, last night I had a cup of cocoa.  But when I went to get it, I found half of a big white chocolate bar that I quickly threw down the garbage disposal so I didnt' eat the whole thing another night.



VirataMama4 said:


> I also finished up week 1 of c25k yesterday. And am actually looking forward to week 2!  Thinking of trying out a spin class on Tuesday, but really worried about being able to walk afterwards and being able to sit down I've heard the seats do a real number on your behind till you get used to it


Nice work on c25k, and looking forward to the next week!!  That is awesome!!



jenanderson said:


> Well, I want to chime in and say...no weight loss here this week.  It is sad in some ways because at one point (for several days even), I was down 2 pounds.  This means that I gained it back.   I don't even really have to think about how it happened.  I know how it happened.  I did not eat what I should have.  I did complete the real exercising that I needed and planned for. I just basically went at the week with a "I will try" sort of attitude.
> 
> Since I am big on quotes, here is the one that I am going to use every day this next week....
> 
> "Do.  Or don't do.  There is no 'try'".  ~Yoda
> 
> I cannot pick what parts I want to try out.  I have to actually do what needs to be done.  I know that easing into it works for many people but it does not for me.  It is kind of what is getting me with my running as well.  I am trying to run here and there when I really feel like I want to (which is not that often at this point).  I have a 1/2 marathon coming up in March so I either have to do the running or not do it.
> 
> I thought long and hard about this last night.  I even plotted out what my training would need to be if I am going to actually DO the training.  I wrote in all the runs, all the cross training and all the days of rest.  I even looked at how to transition to another full marathon at that point.
> 
> Turns out, the more I planned, the more I realized that I need to do this...maybe even that I want to do this.  So this week I am going to focus on the "Do".


I like the do or don't quote.  I try to remember that when I think I'm going to try and lose this weight, I just need to do what needs to be done and get on with it.  Do not be too hard on yourself this week.  Maintaining is way under rated, and heaven knows stress can so affect our weight loss.  You can DO this Jen!!  I know it!!

]



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Wow, I can't believe we're into week three already!  Happy to say that I'm still feeling positive about this journey I think the most challenging part is no junk food.  I've been working really hard to avoid it and replace it with fruits.  So far so good but I do admit that I gave myself pizza and a candy bar last Friday   I figure if I know that I'll give myself a little something one day a week that it makes it easier to give it up all the other days.  At least I'm trying!!


I definitely think I do better when I plan for a little splurge now and then, rather than totally swear off something like chocolate.  You are doing great!!


LuvBaloo said:


> Exercising!  and cooking meals instead of grabbing take out on the busiest days.  unfortunately all that has made it so I'm not very active on the thread, but I have to accept that I can only do so much, and this week exercise was first priority.
> Thanks for coaching Jen!
> 
> Thanks for coaching this week Rose!
> 
> I'm very happy I had a 2 lb loss this week!


Wouldn't it be nice if we could have just an extra couple of hours each day to keep up with everything.  Congrats on the loss!!



donaldandpirates said:


> The most challenging part has been to not get discouraged.  It's hard seeing just a tiny amount of weight lost when I have sooo much to lose.  Cutting back on the sugar has been difficult as well.


It is hard sometimes to look at the big picture, but sometimes trying to look at smaller increments at a time makes it seem less daunting, say 5 pounds, or someone else, I think Shawn looks at each pound lost.  We should be celebrating all the small losses the .2s and .4 too because they all will add up to pounds gone.  You can do it!!  Never give up!!!



pjlla said:


> I posted a small gain this morning, but I'm not terribly discouraged.  The double whammy of TOM-munchies last weekend, and the actual arrival of Aunt Flo yesterday, and of course the lack of enough exercise this week doesn't make the gain surprising.  Not too worried about it.  Hopefully I will be a better teammate next week!  Please don't vote me off!!
> P


You will never be voted off!!  Love the positive attitude with the small gain.  Gains happen, and I know you'll see it gone next week.



luvpoohandcompany said:


> I've just started C25K-only done day 1- but its a start


Whoo hoo!!  Congrats!!  You will be amazed at how much endurance and strength you will build up through the program.  



6Smiles said:


> I weigh 2.2 less than last week so that means I have less than 4 pounds until I see ONEhundred Zone.  I kind of feel bad that I have not been on here this week, but i started nursing school.  Talk about a different world.  I have always been a good student, but now i feel as if I am on another planet.  I feel like I am walking a tight rope and one wrong move I will fall.


Whoo hoo!!  I have less than 10 pounds to Onderland!  I think we're going to see lots of onderland celebrations this challenge.  Good luck with nursing school.  I'm a nurse too, and it's a tough program for sure, but you can do it!!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Mike and I went for a walk this evening. Brrr it is cold! We took our dog who is a jack russell/dachsund mix. We have this coat for him which we rarely put on him, but it is so cold I thought he needed it. It was hysterical. The dog just stood there with the coat on and didn't move. It's like he didn't know what to do. He did good once we got going.


I bought Poko a little coat too because she's still so skinny and she just chewed it the first time, but last night it was so cold, she actually kept it on for our walk, and the same this morning but she keep trying to shake it off. lol. They are so cute.  But I thought poor Poko when we heard other dogs barking, "are they making fun of your stupid coat?"


			
				MaryPoppins;43728762 said:
			
		

> I LOVE brussel sprouts too!  I like to put a little olive oil on them with some sea salt and roast them in the oven.  (How do you cook them Rose?)  My family hates them.   They can't even stand the smell when I am cooking them ... but too bad! I always ask them if they would like me to make some for them ... and when they say "no" , I tell them good, "more for me". !


Love them too.  Ds wants no part of them, but that's ok by me.  The girls at work will be like, "brussel sprouts again" when the come into the break room after I've heated my lunch up.



buzz5985 said:


> I just finished the QOTD Archive.


Thank you Janis for keeping that up, and for all you do as hostess.


buzz5985 said:


> I have one of those little guys too.  I picked him up as a puppy he weighed 2.5 pounds.  He tops out at 10.2 pounds now.  I bought him shoes for the snow.  I know, what was I thinking.  I put the back pair on, and he starting walking on just his front legs, with the back legs in the air.  Now we just put them on to see him walk on the front legs.    We always said he should have been a circus dog!!!
> 
> Janis


That's Hilarious.



jenanderson said:


> I When I worked with my trainer, here is what we focused on (and my goal was to get rid of my belly fat):
> 1.  Planks = Start with as many seconds as you can do and then add time each day.  Do planks on your elbow, plank on the left side and plank on the right side.  Then repeat 3 times.
> 2.  Lunges, squats and sit-ups = Again, start with as many as you can.  Do lunges while moving forward.  Do squats (use a yoga ball to roll down a wall if needed).  Do sit-ups.  Then, repeat 3 times.
> 3.  Push Ups = Do as many as you can.  Rest for 60 seconds.  Do 3 more then you did the first time.  Rest for 60 seconds.  Do 3 more then you did the 2nd time.
> 4.  Crunches = Do as many as you can.  Use the internet to find 3 variations.  Do each one and then repeat them all in rotation 3 times.


hmmmm, I read this and thought, aw, my stomach rolls aren't that bad are they?  I know, I know, if you want it, you have to work for it.  


jenanderson said:


> Tonight when we got back from running, I registered for Grandma's Marathon. I am still going to register for one more race tonight.  So our schedule will be:
> 
> March 16th = Get Lucky Half Marathon (Minneapolis, MN)
> June 3rd = Minneapolis Half Marathon (Minneapolis, MN)
> June 16th = Grandma's Marathon (Duluth, MN)
> 
> Since we registered for the full marathon in June, I know that I will have to follow my running plan.  I also will follow my strength training and conditioning plans because I want to do better at this marathon then I did when I ran my first one in October.
> 
> There you have it.  I typed it all out and shared it with you and so now I know it will happen!


Whoo hoo!!  Go Jen!!!!



my3princes said:


> Hello, sorry to be MIA.  Colby ended up with his  incision becoming infected.  We had him seen Wednesday night and got some antibiotics started.  This morning it looked much better, but worse again tonight.  I've kept him home the last 2 days as his socks and shoes are irritating the area on top of the infection.  We've told him to keep it elevated as much as possible, but I don't think he's doing such a good job of it.  If it doesn't look even better tomorrow I will probably need to have him seen again.  Frustrating.


So sorry to hear this.  I hope he is doing better this morning.



belledreamer said:


> Slightly disappointed that I didn't lose any this week, but then again, I didn't gain any weight either. Beside, I can tell a difference in my clothes and this is the best I've felt in a long time.


Great non scale victory for sure.  Remember, maintaining is a good thing, and sometimes our bodies just need to even out for a bit. 


luvpoohandcompany said:


> Just wanted to say well done to everyone. Regardless of whether you lost. maintained or gained you are still moving forward towards a healthier life and we will get there together
> Have a great weekend. I may not be on much as my mums sister is very ill and so I will be looking after her and helping where I'm needed but I will strive to keep OP and do the best I can


We will all get there for sure.  Sorry about your aunt.  I'm sure you mum and family really appreciates having you there to help.


pjlla said:


> Last night's swim meet went well. DD qualified for States in two of her events.  The times weren't amazing, but enough to qualify, so she was satisfied.  She has "technically" qualified in another event, but the night she swam it the hosting team didn't provide any officials... so it doesn't count.  But she is sure she will have the chance to do it again in the next few weeks.
> 
> P


Congrats to dd!!  Very exciting!!



Rose&Mike said:


> Sorry the replies are so short. I am drinking my kefir smoothie. I still have to get a shower, pack my running clothes and pack a lunch and be at work by 10:00. They will have food, but nothing g-f, and I know I need to eat something before running this afternoon.
> 
> Send me lots of p-d. I am a little nervous about this run. I know my cardio will be fine, but hopefully the foot will to


  Sending good thoughts for you and your foot!! Good luck!!  



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Saturday, January 14*
> UGGGH! Momma said there'd be days like this.....You had to work late, got stuck in traffic and the kids have to be at practice in 20 minutes. What's for dinner???? Do you have an emergency dinner planned for days like this? And there will be days like this. Do you have a healthy place to get take out from? Do you have something in the freezer? Do you have something quick and easy you can throw together on days  you just don't want to cook?
> 
> Bonus--What is your favorite park at WDW and why????
> 
> *Have a super, healthy Saturday! Do something fun today!*


I just picked up some frozen chicken breasts that can be heated in the microwave to have on hand.  I usually have a frozen palermo pizza too, or sometimes we'll do breakfast for supper, eggs and ham, or an omelette.  We might go to panera for dinner also. 
I love MK.  It's just the epitome of disney, and we have so many great memories there.  Though we have so many great memories at the other parks too, but it seems that we can just spend open to close at MK and never want to leave.  



VirataMama4 said:


> Set up for this morning: 3 hrs sleep, sick DS4, and I actually weighed 1.5lbs less then yesterday morning, I'm supposed to do day 1 week 2 of c25k, but I'm tired, cranky and just didn't want to...  But I DID IT!
> Normally I would have just put it off and might have done it the next day, but more then likely I would have just stopped...  Now, I am still tired but I am not cranky anymore.  I'm so happy and I owe it all to this team and challenge!  Today was a big turning point for me and I'm so excited.


Hope ds is better soon.  Nice job getting out there even though you didnt want to.  



Jujubee727 said:


> So I am going to try to post pics today. I may embarrass myself but I think it will help me. I will post a pic of what I looked like just a few years ago (the REAL me) and what I look like now (the temporary me).


I like that temporary me, and it's nice to have a pic to look towards.   I took some before pics of me, but wasn't thinking posting til I had some better during pics.  I figured I'd take them every other month or so.  

Congrats to everyone who has posted losses this week!!  We are still seeing some amazing numbers!!  So proof positive that if we set our minds to do this, we will succeed. 

Ok, puppy's sleeping, so I guess I can't procrastinate putting the decoreations away any longer.  I won't be back til the last decoration is safely packed away.


----------



## amykathleen2005

I have a question I wonder if someone can answer. I have been tracking what I have been eating everyday. I am on the 1440 cal plan with recommendations for specific nutrients made by MyFitnessPal. I am always under on the things I need to limit (like cholesterol, fat, sodium, etc.) except for sugar! I always have too much sugar. The goal it set for me is 29 grams per day! That seems really low to me. Any thoughts on what a reasonable goal for that is?


----------



## Jujubee727

ok..here we go...my pics!

The first two are from right before I got preggo with my DD, So close to 4 years ago. I was about 24 at the time.  That is what I consider to be the REAL me! That is the girl that I want in my wedding pictures in October!  I am about 60 lbs away from being that girl again.

The other two are from our Disney trip this past December (I am 27 now, almost 28, but I feel like I look older then that in these pics).  As you can see from the close up picture, I don't even look like the same person! That's why I look in the mirror and don't even recognize the girl looking back at me!! It is time to change that! 

(I'm on the right.)


----------



## belledreamer

MissDisney121 said:


> P.S. Belledreamer I'm glad to see another Doctor Who fan on here. Did you enjoy the christmas special?



Same here!! 

I think I actually preferred last year's special to this one, but this year's special was still pretty good.

I still think the two David Tennant specials were the best.  But then again, I am partial to David Tennant... 

Have you seen David Tennant and Catherine Tate in 'Much Ado About Nothing'?  So funny! 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

QOTD: Usually my food of choice when that happens is either a turkey sandwich on wheat with strawberries or sushi from a local sushi restaurant that I love.  

Bonus--My favorite park is Hollywood Studios cause I love the movies!  Plus Beauty and the Beast: Live on Stage! is my favorite show and I have to see it at least twice when I go to Disney.  It's my dream to play Belle one day at that show.


----------



## mikamah

*Shannon*-Thanks for sharing your pictures.  You look beautiful in all of them, and very happy too, especially with your beautiful little ones.  You will get back there!!  You are on the right path, and you can do it!!  We are all here to cheer you along, and can't wait to hear all about your wedding plans!!


----------



## ougrad86

MoonFaerie said:


> I have a non-scale victory.  As I found out by almost falling on my face while running up the stairs, my pants are too big.  They were fresh out of the dryer this morning, and they are falling off.



Awesome!  I love it when my clothes start hanging!  Time to go get new ones!  I knew I had to do something about the weight I was regaining when my clothes become uncomfortably tight...I had given all my "big" clothes away as a deterrent.



trinaweena said:


> I'm home! All your guys good thoughts must have worked for me, cause compared to last time this was a breeze!
> I did not sleep at all last night, cause I was afraid to take my sleeping pill in case i still had to go, but when I don't take my sleeping pill, the fibro acts up so I was in pain, hungry, and miserable last night.  I did the best I could and we got to the hospital at 9:30 this morning. The nurses were all really nice and could see I was nervous and assured me it would be fine.  I had two nurses doing the iv, one doing the iv and the other talking to me and it was over in a minute and of course not that bad, but it doesn't really matter, i know i will be just as nervous next time.  And even though they say it doesnt hurt after the first pinch, it always feel very uncomfortable to me.
> My nurse for the procedure was actually an old family friend who i didnt know but she knew me kind of thing, which was just nice as she was very understanding.  My doctor is awesome and understood that i was nervous and held my hand while they put me under.  I woke up feeling very refreshed! It was better than ambien that's for sure! No naseua or anything it was actually quite pleasant.
> So for all my worrying and anxiety it was actually a breeze, which i'm glad cause i know this wont be my last one and it was better than last time.  I know i will still have anxiety but it made me feel a lot better
> The results looked really good.  My doctor didn't even see any evidence of the Chron's which was very surprising to me, but he said was really common. Maybe it's the healthy eating thats been helping with that??  The only problem with everything looking great is that we still don't know what's wrong with me! They did some biopsies and those results will be in on monday so we will discuss that then. my doctor promised that we would get to the bottom of it no matter what.  he still wants me to stay away from dairy though, so i could still be latose intolerant.  they also are doing the celiac test so it will be interesting to see the resilts of that.
> so all in all, good news and bad news. good news it went well, bad news we still dont know whats wrong.  again, THANK YOU EVERYONE for your thoughts, words, and advice, it was so nice of all if you and i appreciated it more than i can say



Glad it went well, surgery can be so stressful.  I hate the IV, mainly because once it starts going I start feeling so cold.  I had so many surgeries though, I knew to ask the nurses for the warm blankets they always had.
Glad you don't have Crohn's, but not good that you still are not sure what it is .  At least you crossed one thing off the list.



jenanderson said:


> Thank you to everyone for all their support these past 2 days....
> Hagrid is home with us.    The tests show that he responded to IV treatment but that he either has a severe kidney infection and / or has the start of kidney failure.  Since he responded, they will be running more tests but he got to come home.  We need to give him medicine 2 times each day for a month as well as start him on a special diet for his kidneys.  He will go back in to the vet in 2 weeks to check his blood again to be sure he continues to improve.  While we cannot yet say that he is going to be okay again, we do know that he is improving enough to be hopeful!



So glad your kitty is back home with you.  Hope he continues to improve.  I loved my girl, and can't bring myself to get another.  She passed away when DS was a baby. She was on medication (for something else) and a special diet, and I credit it for adding many good, happy years to her life.



			
				jenanderson;43709323[SIZE="4" said:
			
		

> *QOTD:  What can you celebrate this week besides a number on the scale?*[/SIZE]



I celebrate making it through the week OP, being strong and talking myself down a few times!  For taking another step toward health by changing up my diet instead of always having soup (BHT) for lunch - plan to continue doing so.  And for making sure I had exercise each day. And for having such a great support group, somewhere to go each day to read about sucess stories and strategies, or to vent if need be!  



pjlla said:


> These challenges have DEFINITELY had a positive impact in keeping me on track over the past 4 years.  In fact, just last week I celebrated FOUR YEARS of healthier eating and exercise!!



Congrats on 4 years, that is awesome!



jillbur said:


> Ummmmm, why don't you just keep that snow in Chicago? We're fine without it here in PA  Actually, we are only supposed to get about an inch tonight and another 1-3 tomorrow. Not horrible, but you can have it!



Know it sounds crazy, but we'll take the snow!  I was born and raised in Wisconsin, love the snow and my DS is crazy about it!  We only got rain here...were in Wisconsin  less than two weeks ago, but nothing during Christmas.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> The interview went very well and it looks like they want me back in a few weeks to meet with the parents and students.  They also want me to submit a writing sample....not my strength so I will have an English teacher friend check them over   So, I may have a new job by the second week in March! (granted I wouldn't begin until July 1st!)  Fingers crossed!!



Congrats on a successful interview.  They are so nerve-wracking.  Glad it went well.



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Hello everyone!  What a crazy day.  I am in MO and we had our first snow today.  All the schools around were closed except ours  So my poor daughter (12) went in the crazy cold blowing snow to the bus...which didn't come!  Apparently it slid off the road before it got to her.  So she called me 15 minutes after she should have been gone and was almost in tears wanting to come home!  I felt terrible for her and said heck ya, get home!  She was frozen solid!  So my husband took her and son (10) in.



Your poor daughter!  It's crazy you were still open when all around you are closed.  Ours closes often when there is nothing by us, but the western edge of the county is in the mountains, and will have snow and ice, so it seems that school is out for rain!

Where is MO are you?  Our satellite office is in Columbia, thought I had heard it was the northern half of the state that got it.



melmar136 said:


> here is the tattoo I promised to show you that I got last night (finally!  I got the chance to get on the computer!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tattoo2 by mlm313, on Flickr
> The picture looks a little blurry, but you get the idea.  A Disney-ish one.  I really like it!
> It's a symbol of DD...my (now ex) husband and I went on the Disney Magic in Aug of 1998, and I had really been hoping to get pregnant.  While we were up on deck late one night, I saw a shooting star and made a wish for a little girl.  3 weeks later I found out I was pregnant!  And now, almost 13 years later, I have my (not so little anymore!) girl.  So, that's the story behind the tattoo, and also a reminder...When you wish upon a star, Your dreams come true!



What a beautiful story!  I totally believe in wish upon a star, you dreams come true!  It worked for me too (circumstances not quite as beautiful, but it did work!)



jenanderson said:


> Keeping up does seem to be a challenge at the start.  I would like to be a bit more active on the Team Mickey thread but it is a lot just to keep up with one thread right now!



I have been reading on my phone, but not had a chance for two days to get on here!  It is really moving fast - haven't had a chance to make it to the Team Mickey thread!  Might do so later - we have a three day weekend!



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD, Friday January 13th!--Congratulations you have made it two weeks!! What has been the most challenging part of these two weeks? Think about previous attempts at getting healthy. What has been the thing that made you quit or fall of the wagon? *
> *bonus QOTD:* Are you superstitious? It is Friday the 13th afterall!



It was challenging getting back into the swing of it.  I did not pay attention while on vacation, and food was coming at me from all directions...of course I completely forgot I was going to be careful, so gained some.  So I had to scale down again.  What made me quit before was sheer laziness.  After I had lost the 55 pounds, and made our Disney trip, I was more or less, OK, I can maintain this.  But did not take what I had learned and made it part of my life...back came the high portions, sweet treats and lack of activity.  It was easier to just let it all go...don't plan to do that again.  At least I came to my senses before gaining it all back!
I am a little superstitious.  I am aware of the day, and joke and laugh about it a little, but probably am a little more alert!  But I had a good day on Friday, even though I had a craving for chocolate so went a little off-plan.  But not too bad.

Now off to catch up with the rest of the thread.

Carol


----------



## Jujubee727

mikamah said:


> *Shannon*-Thanks for sharing your pictures.  You look beautiful in all of them, and very happy too, especially with your beautiful little ones.  You will get back there!!  You are on the right path, and you can do it!!  We are all here to cheer you along, and can't wait to hear all about your wedding plans!!



Thank you Kathy! I am so glad that I found this group and have so many wonderful supporters to share the journey with!!

We have been together for 8+ years and our wedding is October 11. The ceremony will be at cocoa beach, followed by a 6 day disneymoon!! I can't wait but it will be even more exciting if I am comfortable in my own skin!!


----------



## ougrad86

GoofyPredsFan said:


> Oh my gosh!  I totally do this too!  Sometimes I eat really good for a week and lose nothing, then I'll eat cookies and all the chocolate I can find and lose weight, so I sort of give up.  I think the same thing you do and instead of realizing that this won't work in the long run, I give in to yumminess (is that even a word?  )



Sounds like a good word to me!  Very descriptive.  And this has happened to me before too.  I guess my weight gain proved it doesn't work in the long run though.



Rose&Mike said:


> Too cool about wanting to drive a stickshift. I have driven once since I was 20 (a couple years off here and there for bad car choices) and I love it. I currently have a 2007 volvo s40 5 speed. It is my favorite car of any car I have ever had and I will keep it until parts fall off of it on the highway behind me.



We actually coaxed 25 years out of our Volvo before we had to say goodbye.  It was barely holding together, so we transferred it to the mechanic who had kept it going when it didn't want to anymore.  It was a great car.



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Yes!  Great idea.  Like Jen said earlier, some things are easier to give up than others.  I feel like if I am going to make this a lifestyle change, I know that realistically I am NOT going to give up pizza and chocolate.  Those are my two favorite things ever.  What I need to do is severely limit them.  I really enjoy food in general, when I'm eating one meal I am dreaming of the next.    But, I am making much better choices, trading chips for vegie sticks, white pasta for wheat, stuff like that.  Over time I hope this becomes second nature and my cravings for the bad stuff goes down.



My cravings don't seem to go down as much as I would like, but I am able to indulge in limited amounts, and keep track of them the same as my other foods.  But I am more successful in talking myself into eating a banana or carrots with dip instead of a chocolate bar.  Sometimes the cravings get a little too intense, like yesterday where I tried everything and fnally gave in to the chocolate.  But I had my splurge points and got right back on track.
It will be a lifestyle change, I can't go back to the days where I have cookies for lunch.



jenanderson said:


> Since I am big on quotes, here is the one that I am going to use every day this next week....
> "Do.  Or don't do.  There is no 'try'".  ~Yoda
> I cannot pick what parts I want to try out.  I have to actually do what needs to be done.  I know that easing into it works for many people but it does not for me.  Turns out, the more I planned, the more I realized that I need to do this...maybe even that I want to do this.  So this week I am going to focus on the "Do".



I agree.  In order to be successful, you can't try.  I have a coworker that needs to lose weight.  She is spending time dithering about what plan to use instead of just jumping in.  I watched last week as she ate a donut because she would not have time for lunch, then things changed and she ate her lunch.  We have parties at work, and she grabs chips and cake and cupcakes, I grab fruit and maybe a small cookie.  She talks about losing weight, and I am encouraging her, but she has been talking for awhile but not doing anything...I see a lot of my old self in her.  You just have to jump in and do it.  It took me a few days to get the junk out of my house to set myself up for sucess, but then I jumped in with both feet.



buzz5985 said:


> DS and his friends are grumbling that there is nothing good to eat in the house anymore.  I tell them to go home if they are hungry.







trinaweena said:


> Well i didn't see any change on the scale this week, but it was such a crazy week, I guess i wasn't expecting to. We went to try on bridesmaids dresses today, and I wasn't disgusted by my reflection so i guess that's a step in the right direction.  The lady at the place was really surprised when i said i wanted to loose 18lbs and said that i look great and i really don't need to.  Maybe.  Maybe it really is toning that i need to be working on. I'm not that dissatisfied with my weight, its really my stomach.
> I need to plan my meals for the week, and i need to do it today, but its like i've forgotten how to meal plan. I always have trouble with ideas for lunch and dinner. I'm thinking of making steel cut oats on monday and having those for breakfast next week.  I might look into pita pockets and some sort of chicken salad for lunches (I need something i can take to school) and then there is just dinners. This will be a big change with school and everything so i want to make sure i'm not having to worry about my eating as well.  I'm not sure if they make like a whole grain pita pocket though, so i will have to look at the store.



Yeh for the comment !  Always nice when someone else says that.

I've started doing sandwiches with pita pockets.  I myself prefer the white (moving to whole grain slowly, since I do not always like the taste), but I think I saw whole grain as well when I was there.  I had chicken salad last week, I am going to try tuna and egg as well, I make it with fat free Miracle Whip, and lots of crunchies like celery and stuff if with tomatoe and cucumber as well.  I just mix it all up then pack it separately and then build it when it is time to eat so it won't be all soggy.



Rose&Mike said:


> The key is to to learn to incorporate them into your diet. I used to be a pizza hut pan pizza meat lovers extra cheese kind of girl. And I looked like a huge overstuffed pizza! Now I love, love, love thin crust veggie pizza. Yum!



I  love the thin crust veggie.  I had a regular crust the other day, it was horrible!  I really prefer the thin crust now, and like veggies instead of the greasy meats they like to pile on.



buzz5985 said:


> I have one of those little guys too.  I picked him up as a puppy he weighed 2.5 pounds.  He tops out at 10.2 pounds now.  I bought him shoes for the snow.  I know, what was I thinking.  I put the back pair on, and he starting walking on just his front legs, with the back legs in the air.  Now we just put them on to see him walk on the front legs.    We always said he should have been a circus dog!!!



Oh my gosh, I just about died laughing at the picture this put in my head.



Rose&Mike said:


> I used to be able to eat whatever whenever, so I get this. It is frustrating, but I'm trying to see it as my body is forcing me to eat healthier so that it is stronger and able to take me further in my life. The point being, our older bodies might gain weight easier, but they are wiser bodies, and they know what we need or don't need to be healthy if we just listen to them. And I think you can still eat what you want on occasion--you just can't eat tons and tons of it every day. Hang in there!



This is a good way to look at it, since our body is telling us to eat healthier.  I was like you, could eat anything and not gain weight, but adulthood changed all that, and desk jobs only made it worse.  I want to be healthy and stick around for awhile, so I need to make these changes.



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Saturday, January 14*
> UGGGH! Momma said there'd be days like this.....You had to work late, got stuck in traffic and the kids have to be at practice in 20 minutes. What's for dinner???? Do you have an emergency dinner planned for days like this? And there will be days like this. Do you have a healthy place to get take out from? Do you have something in the freezer? Do you have something quick and easy you can throw together on days  you just don't want to cook?
> 
> Bonus--What is your favorite park at WDW and why????[/B]



Subway is our take-out choice.  Both DH and DS like the sandwiches, and I can get my 6" turkey with lots of veggies on it.  At home, we have soup and sandwiches, or spaghetti with sauce.  Usually we don't run into this, I pick DS up from school after practice, so we have pretty uneventful evenings.  Where I work understand and would not keep me late.  Traffic can be unpredictable, I pick up DS because it is dark, but if necessary he could probably get home and make something for himself.  So far we have been lucky.  I've only had to have him wait at the school once or twice when it has been bad.

Favorite park is hard.  I am torn between Magic Kingdom and Epcot.  In our next trip, we have limited time at WDW since we are staying at Universal.  Hitting the studios so the kids can ride ToT and RnR for the first time and try out the new Star Wars.  And MK because it is quintessencially Disney (and my friend loves Space Mountain, which we enjoy as well).  BTMRR is my favorite, but it will be closed.  Soarin' is one I love, but reasoned out that I will hit it next time, not this time.

*****************************************************

Well finally caught up, at least with Donald!

Been a good week, OP and lost weight!  So feeling good about that.  Haven't eaten much today, DS wants spaghetti, tomorrow planning a crock pot meal.

Poor DS is studying for mid-terms, not much of a fun weekend for him.   He is a very good student, although has some trouble with German.  The mask is not as invasive as I thought it would be, but it is constantly pulling on his teeth, which is very uncomfortable.  I think it is normal, but will call the dentist Monday to make sure.  He is taking a lot of Advil, but wears it almost full time this weekend to make up for the time during the week when he is at school and practice.  We have a few errands we are running tomorrow as well, as he will not be wearing it outside of the house (I wouldn't do that to the poor kid).  Hope this whole braces process will only take a year like the dentist said, but he will probably need a retainer for awhile after that to make sure it all stays where is is supposed to.

DH is feeling better, his cough seems to be clearing up.  So far I haven't caught it, have tried to be careful and feel healthier!  Doing a few things this weekend, but keeping it easy so DH can recuperate and DS study for exams.  I don't mind a quiet weekend!

Great reading about the weight losses!  Go Team !

Carol


----------



## cjdj4

Hi Everyone! Congrats to everyone who lost! 

Someone asked if us teachers have a three day weekend, and yes, I do have one. Actually, my district has 4 day no school Tues., but I worked today. I helped grade HS magnet school application essays. I do it every year. I love doing it because I love reading kids' essays. MS kids write the funniest things. 
Since I worked today at a school site I was well prepared with my food. I even passed on the specialty donuts homemade donut holes, and believe me that was not easy. they lookd good.
DH is finally getting better, but I am working on making him homemade chicken soup. I feel guilty now because I did not make it for DD on Monday or Tues when she was sick. I opened her a can of Campels chicken soup  Guess I get the bad mommy of the day award. DH is way sicker than she was and her cold was bad. I love my chicken soup so I am excited. 



Rose&Mike said:


> Congrats!
> I used to be able to eat whatever whenever, so I get this. It is frustrating, but I'm trying to see it as my body is forcing me to eat healthier so that it is stronger and able to take me further in my life. One of the biggest problems I had last year before I went g-f was my hair falling out. It was coming out in hunks. The girl who has cut my hair for years was very concerned. She told me last spring that I was going bald. Well, I was getting enough calories, but the nutrition wasn't getting where it needed to because of the gluten. So one of the symptoms, my hair was falling out. The point being, our older bodies might gain weight easier, but they are wiser bodies, and they know what we need or don't need to be healthy if we just listen to them. And I think you can still eat what you want on occasion--you just can't eat tons and tons of it every day. Hang in there!


Thanks for the words of understanding and wisdom. 



my3princes said:


> Hello, sorry to be MIA.  Colby ended up with his  incision becoming infected.  We had him seen Wednesday night and got some antibiotics started.  This morning it looked much better, but worse again tonight.  I've kept him home the last 2 days as his socks and shoes are irritating the area on top of the infection.  We've told him to keep it elevated as much as possible, but I don't think he's doing such a good job of it.  If it doesn't look even better tomorrow I will probably need to have him seen again.  Frustrating.



Poor kid. It is hard for a kid to sit still with his feet up. That really is a lot to ask of an active boy. I hope it doesn't turn into an infection. 



belledreamer said:


> I'm a huge fan of Shakespeare and I've been adding to my library.  I already have 'Romeo and Juliet' (my favorite), 'A Midsummer Nights Dream' (my other favorite) and today I bought 'Much Ado About Nothing.'  So I think much of my weekend will be spent reading.  When I'm not exercising.



Me too! My undergrad is Eng. Lit. I love Shakespeare! 




#1hoosierfan said:


> Yesterday, I e-mailed dh and told him that we should run away to Gatlinburg for the weekend..... fully expecting him to say, "no."  Well he said we should go for it.  Neither one of us are spontaneous people AT ALL, so this fun.  We are leaving in a little bit, and will be back Monday evening.  My goal is to "maintain" over the next 2 days......  I know that I will eat pancakes at the Pancake Pantry



 That is so romantic Have fun!



VirataMama4 said:


> Set up for this morning: 3 hrs sleep, sick DS4, and I actually weighed 1.5lbs less then yesterday morning, I'm supposed to do day 1 week 2 of c25k, but I'm tired, cranky and just didn't want to...  But I DID IT!
> Normally I would have just put it off and might have done it the next day, but more then likely I would have just stopped...  Now, I am still tired but I am not cranky anymore.  I'm so happy and I owe it all to this team and challenge!  Today was a big turning point for me and I'm so excited.



Great job of getting out there for the C25K today eveb though you didn't want to. 



Jujubee727 said:


> ok..here we go...my pics!



You are so pretty and your family is beautiful!



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Saturday, January 14*
> UGGGH! Momma said there'd be days like this.....You had to work late, got stuck in traffic and the kids have to be at practice in 20 minutes. What's for dinner???? Do you have an emergency dinner planned for days like this? And there will be days like this. Do you have a healthy place to get take out from? Do you have something in the freezer? Do you have something quick and easy you can throw together on days  you just don't want to cook?
> 
> Bonus--What is your favorite park at WDW and why????
> 
> *Have a super, healthy Saturday! Do something fun today!*



Our go to is usually Tijuana Flats and they have a great low fat menu called power lite. That is my back up plan. Or we have frozen pizza night - they have California Pizza Kitchen and I have a lean cuisine pizza.

Epcot is my favorite park cause I love to eat and drink my way around the world.


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Shawn*---where are you???? Did you go somewhere and I missed it? I hope you are doing ok. I saw that there were tornadoes in NC the other day, and I hope it didn't effect you.



luvpoohandcompany said:


> My emergency dinner tends to be a stir-fry of whatever ingredients are in the fridge or soup and a sandwich (which is less healthy but not too bad). For healthier take-out we have switched to boiled rice (instead of fried) and dishes not in batter of any kind from our local chinese. Its still quite calorific but we dont do it often and at least its better than it used to be
> 
> Epcot is my favorite park because I love eating my way round the world lol


I love that work--calorific! I have a really good stir fry recipe that is pretty healthy and has beans in it for protein! Yum! Since a lot of people seem to like stir fry, I will see if I can find a link to it.



VirataMama4 said:


> Good Morning Team Donald!
> 
> Today has started off pretty rough, since I didn't sleep more then a few hours last night.   Now, I'm dragging and just can't seem to get moving. Since I didn't sleep much I was starving most of the night and did eat a slice of left over pizza.   But I quickly recorded it and will just have to keep it in mind later today.
> 
> I went and saw Breaking Dawn with a friend last night and I really liked it.  It was nice to just go out with a friend and no kids or DHs.  I was really proud that I bought 20oz diet soda and didn't even open it.  I didn't even really want it, I really wanted water , but thought I'd want it later.  I also got some of those peach rings, and only ate about 7 of them!  So all in all, I did really well and stayed op with my calories for the day.


Glad you had fun! And great job skipping that diet soda!



VirataMama4 said:


> We usually have a ton of leftovers in the freezer because that is what DH takes to work.  Or I'll make a quick stir fry, if I have all the stuff and sandwiches if I don't.
> 
> 
> My favorite park is Magic Kingdom, because it "is" Disney to me.  I grew up on the west coast, so Disneyland/Magic Kingdom was the only Disney park to go to.  So it is still my happiest place.  It also helps that there is truly tons for everyone every age there.


The first park I ever went to was Disneyland. We lived in San Diego from 87-91 and I just loved popping up there for the day. 



Jujubee727 said:


> Thank you for the advice!! It is hard to not fall back into the habit of just going out, but there are so many benefits to eating at home! We haven't been out to eat at all since my diet started so we are off to a good start!! I like the idea of just going out for special occasions. I was never fond of fast food, my fiance could probably eat McDonalds every day of the week if you let him, and of course he never gains an ounce!


It is hard to not fall back into the habit, but another benefit--we have saved a TON of money since we stopped eating out. A ton! 



GoofyPredsFan said:


> OOH you are so lucky!  I'm beyond jealous.  I am from TN and went to Gatlinburg on my honeymoon 16 years ago and have been back tons of times since, I call Gatlinburg my "happy place!!"  My husband is in the Army and at one point he was gone for training for a few months but he'd get off some weekends but couldn't come home.  Well, Gatlinburg was our halfway point so we had 2 or 3 spontaneous trips there to meet up for the weekends he was free and those were some of the best trips.  Even our kids have the best memories from them.  We're stationed in Missouri now so we haven't been in like two years   I hope you have a WONDERFUL time!!


I really like Gatlinburg. It's the halfway point between our house and DS's college, so we will stop for the night and hang out for a bit. I'd like to go for a long weekend, but am never really sure where to stay.



VirataMama4 said:


> Set up for this morning: 3 hrs sleep, sick DS4, and I actually weighed 1.5lbs less then yesterday morning, I'm supposed to do day 1 week 2 of c25k, but I'm tired, cranky and just didn't want to...  But I DID IT!
> Normally I would have just put it off and might have done it the next day, but more then likely I would have just stopped...  Now, I am still tired but I am not cranky anymore.  I'm so happy and I owe it all to this team and challenge!  Today was a big turning point for me and I'm so excited.


Great job! That is definitely a huge benefit of exercise. Most of the time it chases the crankies away.



mommyof2Pirates;4373445
Lindsay--have fun at the banquet. I don't remember I told you said:


> I'm back, and determined to catch up here.  Of course yesterday I said the christmas decorations would go away first, but I changed the order of my priorities.  Dis, walk dog again, christmas decorations.  We have nothing on the agenda for today, so I figure a little relaxing time is good for me.


Great job on getting rid of that chocolate! I have been know to do that--take it out and put it at the bottom of the trash can! Are the decorations down yet? I am sitting here enjoying my Christmas tree and lights on my mantle. The funny thing--those are the only decorations we put out and I still haven't taken them down! Our lights are still up outside too. Winter sucks, and I enjoy driving up and seeing them!



amykathleen2005 said:


> I have a question I wonder if someone can answer. I have been tracking what I have been eating everyday. I am on the 1440 cal plan with recommendations for specific nutrients made by MyFitnessPal. I am always under on the things I need to limit (like cholesterol, fat, sodium, etc.) except for sugar! I always have too much sugar. The goal it set for me is 29 grams per day! That seems really low to me. Any thoughts on what a reasonable goal for that is?


Hmmm. Is it sugar or is it carbs? I am always under on carbs, but that's cause I eat no bread or pasta, etc. Maybe a slice or two a week. Does it break down what food the sugar is in?


Jujubee727 said:


> ok..here we go...my pics!
> 
> The first two are from right before I got preggo with my DD, So close to 4 years ago. I was about 24 at the time.  That is what I consider to be the REAL me! That is the girl that I want in my wedding pictures in October!  I am about 60 lbs away from being that girl again.
> 
> The other two are from our Disney trip this past December (I am 27 now, almost 28, but I feel like I look older then that in these pics).  As you can see from the close up picture, I don't even look like the same person! That's why I look in the mirror and don't even recognize the girl looking back at me!! It is time to change that!


Great pictures. I am like that--I see my old pictures and don't recognize myself. I feel like I look at them and the real me isn't even there. But I was there, I was just a little sad and a little lost. You have a lovely family and you look very happy. You can kick the weight to the curb.  The real you is in there too. Even now. Don't be sad, just channel that energy into healthy choices.



belledreamer said:


> QOTD: Usually my food of choice when that happens is either a turkey sandwich on wheat with strawberries or sushi from a local sushi restaurant that I love.
> 
> Bonus--My favorite park is Hollywood Studios cause I love the movies!  Plus Beauty and the Beast: Live on Stage! is my favorite show and I have to see it at least twice when I go to Disney.  It's my dream to play Belle one day at that show.


I love DHS, too! And I love the b& the b stage show! That sandwich sounds good!



ougrad86 said:


> It was challenging getting back into the swing of it.  I did not pay attention while on vacation, and food was coming at me from all directions...of course I completely forgot I was going to be careful, so gained some.  So I had to scale down again.  What made me quit before was sheer laziness.  After I had lost the 55 pounds, and made our Disney trip, I was more or less, OK, I can maintain this.  But did not take what I had learned and made it part of my life...back came the high portions, sweet treats and lack of activity.  It was easier to just let it all go...don't plan to do that again.  At least I came to my senses before gaining it all back!
> 
> 
> Carol


Maintaining is trickier than people think, so I totally get what you are saying. It took me a good 6-8 months of maintaining before I started relaxing a little and not constantly worrying that I was one bite away from gaining it all back. But it is doable. And even when I put a couple back on, I don't worry as much now, cause I know I caught it quickly, and I know I did it before and that I can do it again.



ougrad86 said:


> My cravings don't seem to go down as much as I would like, but I am able to indulge in limited amounts, and keep track of them the same as my other foods.  But I am more successful in talking myself into eating a banana or carrots with dip instead of a chocolate bar.  Sometimes the cravings get a little too intense, like yesterday where I tried everything and fnally gave in to the chocolate.  But I had my splurge points and got right back on track.
> It will be a lifestyle change, I can't go back to the days where I have cookies for lunch.
> 
> 
> Carol


Great job working your treat into your points!


----------



## Rose&Mike

So, I got my 8 miles in. (I am icing my foot as I type this.) I ran 2 minutes walked a minute and ended up with a 12 minute overall pace. I am happy with that, because long runs are supposed to be slower than race pace. If I could even finish Princess at 12 min miles I would be happy. (Ok, I won't be happy, it is much slower than I was last year, but I am coming back from a nasty, nasty injury, so I will take it and smile and be grateful that I am able to run again.) 

Can you tell my brain has been having an internal struggle with this lately?

So after running (we were at the Y) I did the crankcycle  and then did dips and pullups. As we were walking out to the car I asked Mike--tell me why again I like this sport and why I continue to think this is a good idea? (I was really tired, my foot was sore, and my legs were very sore from being undertrained due to the injury.) He looked at me and said---You looked really, really skinny when you were doing the pullups and dips. Ok, so I guess that's why I keep doing it.

I am going to watch the Pats/Broncos game (go Pats!!!) tonight, so I won't be around much. Everyone have a great Saturday night!


----------



## jenanderson

Rose&Mike said:


> So, I got my 8 miles in. (I am icing my foot as I type this.) I ran 2 minutes walked a minute and ended up with a 12 minute overall pace. I am happy with that, because long runs are supposed to be slower than race pace. If I could even finish Princess at 12 min miles I would be happy. (Ok, I won't be happy, it is much slower than I was last year, but I am coming back from a nasty, nasty injury, so I will take it and smile and be grateful that I am able to run again.)
> 
> Can you tell my brain has been having an internal struggle with this lately?
> 
> So after running (we were at the Y) I did the crankcycle  and then did dips and pullups. As we were walking out to the car I asked Mike--tell me why again I like this sport and why I continue to think this is a good idea? (I was really tired, my foot was sore, and my legs were very sore from being undertrained due to the injury.) He looked at me and said---You looked really, really skinny when you were doing the pullups and dips. Ok, so I guess that's why I keep doing it.
> 
> *This was an awesome answer from Mike!  I ask my DH all the time why I do this and he NEVER tells me that I look really skinny!  *
> 
> I am going to watch the Pats/Broncos game (go Pats!!!) tonight, so I won't be around much. Everyone have a great Saturday night!



Rose - I am sorry that you feel like you are still struggling.  I think you are amazing to be able to do 8 miles already after having a bad foot injury.  Today when we did our run, I was really upset that I couldn't go faster for some time but then I just had to keep reminding myself that it will come.  With work and dedication, it will come again.  It is so hard when you want to do a faster pace - again, you wil get there with work. I know that this probably doesn't help right know though but just think how strong you are to not give up after an injury and how strong you are to go back out there and work to get back to where you want to be.


----------



## jenanderson

It was a computer-free day for the most part so I am working my way backwards a bit!  



cjdj4 said:


> DH is finally getting better, but I am working on making him homemade chicken soup. I feel guilty now because I did not make it for DD on Monday or Tues when she was sick. I opened her a can of Campels chicken soup  Guess I get the bad mommy of the day award. DH is way sicker than she was and her cold was bad. I love my chicken soup so I am excited.



Glad that your DH is getting better.  I love homemade chicken noodle soup but don't ever make it because I am the only one who eats it.  Sadly, I will be making the zero point cabbage soup again this week.



ougrad86 said:


> My cravings don't seem to go down as much as I would like, but I am able to indulge in limited amounts, and keep track of them the same as my other foods.  But I am more successful in talking myself into eating a banana or carrots with dip instead of a chocolate bar.  Sometimes the cravings get a little too intense, like yesterday where I tried everything and fnally gave in to the chocolate.  But I had my splurge points and got right back on track.
> 
> *It is hard when you crave chocolate so badly.  I am trying hard to deal with my chocolate cravings with sugar free hot cocoa but it is hard.  I have always craved chocolate so I have to plan well to fit it into my week.*
> 
> DH is feeling better, his cough seems to be clearing up.  So far I haven't caught it, have tried to be careful and feel healthier!  Doing a few things this weekend, but keeping it easy so DH can recuperate and DS study for exams.  I don't mind a quiet weekend!



Evening Carol - Glad that you have been able to stay healthy!  Hope that DH gets better soon and that DS gets his studying done.



Jujubee727 said:


> We have been together for 8+ years and our wedding is October 11. The ceremony will be at cocoa beach, followed by a 6 day disneymoon!! I can't wait but it will be even more exciting if I am comfortable in my own skin!!



Your pictures were so great!  Your family just looked so happy and your kids are adorable!  I know you may not feel you look how you want to right now but that will change. You are working so hard and I bet by the time that your wedding comes, you will be feeling so much happier about it all!


----------



## pjlla

Hey friends. Finally had a few minutes to try to catch up but having trouble with replies here on the IPad. Just a few things that I remember....

Dona: glad DS is home safe but sorry about the job frustrations.

Rose:wooohoo on the 8 miles! And I agree...where is Shawn?

Kathy: a cruise to celebrate 50 sounds great!

Jujubee: thanks for sharing the pictures. You can find some recipes on the BL recipe thread...and maybe we could have a recipe sharing day!

Jen: the training plan sounds solid! You are gonna rock those races!

Deb: sorry about Colby's infection. Glad you caught it quickly.

Sorry that I can't respond to everyone right now.  Been a busy day here but I'm happy about how much I got done! DS's b.ball team had a loss this morning but he scored a few times so he was happy.

Ate well today but didn't schedule any "real" exercise....hope the washing and wiping counts for something!

BBL.............P


----------



## jenanderson

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Saturday, January 14*
> UGGGH! Momma said there'd be days like this.....You had to work late, got stuck in traffic and the kids have to be at practice in 20 minutes. What's for dinner???? Do you have an emergency dinner planned for days like this? And there will be days like this. Do you have a healthy place to get take out from? Do you have something in the freezer? Do you have something quick and easy you can throw together on days  you just don't want to cook?
> 
> Bonus--What is your favorite park at WDW and why????
> 
> *Have a super, healthy Saturday! Do something fun today!*



We almost always have egg beaters in the house.  When an emergency dinner is needed, I pull out the frozen baggie of cut onions and peppers and add it to my egg beaters.  I usually also have a jar of low fat spaghetti sauce and whole wheat noodles.  We can add frozen veggies to that for a good meal as well.

Bonus - My favorite park...hands down = MK!  To me, that is Disney.  

*Deb - *Sorry that Colby's foot is infected.  I hope that it is feeling better soon.

*Ashley - *I know that you said you did not lose any weight but I bet you are excited that your clothing is fitting differently.  Sometimes that is a better feeling then losing a pound or two!  

*Sara - *I think the hardest thing about the first few weeks is fighting through the stamina issues.  As a runner who is starting over, I really understand how hard it is.  Just fight through it because I promise that you can do it. 

*luvpoohandcompany - *I have been using the My Fitness Pal the past couple of days and really love it.  I found that there is a journal of sorts in there as well so I am using more and more of the app every day.  I hope that your mom's sister is doing better!

*Dona - *I am sorry that your DS lost out of the 2nd interview.   He always sounds like such an amazing young man and you must be proud of all that he does.  I simply hope that something better comes along for him - something where they appreciate his hard work.  

*Pamela - *HUGE thank you to YOU!    I got a package in the mail from you today and spent some of my free time reading the WW magazines.  I am going to read more tomorrow afternoon!  I really appreciate you sending them.  I will pass them along to someone else on the thread or to my friend who is new to WW!  Glad you made it home safely last night!

*Lindsay - *Grandma's Marathon is an extremely well-known marathon in the midwest.  It started when a group of guys wanted to have a marathon along the north shore of Lake Superior.  They did not have enough money to do it so they asked a local restaurant, Grandma's, if they would help sponsor the event.  Year's later, this marathon has grown immensely and Grandma's Restaurant does incredible business year round.  The course is said to be beautiful and peaceful so we are excited to run this marathon.

Glad you had a great Zumba class today and I can't wait to hear all about the Disney vacation plans!  

*Michelle - *I hope you are having fun in Gatlinburg!  I think it is great that you took such a spontaneous trip!

*Kathy - *I just finished filling out the paperwork for my 150 hours of continuing education!  I still need to get one more class completed (a mental health requirement) before I can do my renewal.

Great job tracking every bite this past week!  I am sure that is going to really pay off!

*Renee - *I am so PROUD of you!  It is great that despite the lack of sleep and a sick DS...you DID it!    Great job sticking with it and starting week 2 of the C25K!  I am sure it was hard in many ways but remember how great you feel when it was done.  That feeling carries me through many hard runs!  Keep it up!

* Amy - *My Fitness Pal has an issue with sugar I think.  This morning I had a banana before my run and a clementine after my run and that put my sugars over.  I was shocked!  I might do some research online to see what is up with that or else I am just not going to worry about it much.  My carbs are fine and I know my sugar is not coming from candy.  If the sugar is all from fruit...then so be it!


----------



## amykathleen2005

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Saturday, January 14*
> UGGGH! Momma said there'd be days like this.....You had to work late, got stuck in traffic and the kids have to be at practice in 20 minutes. What's for dinner???? Do you have an emergency dinner planned for days like this? And there will be days like this. Do you have a healthy place to get take out from? Do you have something in the freezer? Do you have something quick and easy you can throw together on days  you just don't want to cook?
> 
> Bonus--What is your favorite park at WDW and why????
> 
> *Have a super, healthy Saturday! Do something fun today!*




For take out we usually go to Steak and Shake or McDonald's. At Steak and Shake I get a grilled chicken sandwich and a side salad with light Ranch instead of fries. At McDonald's I get a grilled chicken wrap and either get apple slices or snag just a few fries from my husband (who can and will eat everything and still remain underweight).

My favorite park is EPCOT!!!


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

Rose&Mike said:


> I really like Gatlinburg. It's the halfway point between our house and DS's college, so we will stop for the night and hang out for a bit. I'd like to go for a long weekend, but am never really sure where to stay.



I can definately understand that because there are so many choices!  We have stayed in many different places, all depending on what we plan to do on that trip.  I like chalets, but that's more if we plan to spend a lot of time in it.  If we plan to hang out right in Gatlinburg a lot we'll stay as near the strip as possible.  We have stayed in Pigeon Forge too.  I love waking up in Gatlinburg, it's such a peaceful place early in the day.  I hope you make it someday.


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

ougrad86 said:


> Your poor daughter!  It's crazy you were still open when all around you are closed.  Ours closes often when there is nothing by us, but the western edge of the county is in the mountains, and will have snow and ice, so it seems that school is out for rain!
> 
> Where is MO are you?  Our satellite office is in Columbia, thought I had heard it was the northern half of the state that got it.
> 
> Carol



We live on Fort Leonard Wood, (the Army post).  I think its pretty close to the middle of the state...about two hours southwest of St. Louis.  I've only been here a year and a half and we leave this summer  so I don't know about much of the state.  I have heard of Columbia though, I wonder if it's not too far away.  
--Lynda


----------



## jenanderson

Another good day.  I think that since I have finally resolved to really do this, it is so much easier.  

I started the day with a 5.5 mile run.  It was really cold (8°) and windy but I just layered up and got out there.  DH and I took a route that had a lot of hills so it was a really workout.  Our pace was a bit slower then I wanted but I am trying not to let it get to me because I have to remember that I am building up from scratch again.  

When I got home, I drank 64 oz of water in one sitting!    Guess I was thirsty from the run!  

Today was filled with laundry and cleaning.  I did take a bit of time in the afternoon to relax, read a bit and look at some paperwork that needed attention.  I also tried to find a place for DH and I to stay when we run our marathon in June.  I tried tons of hotels in the area and could not find one that would work.  There was either no open rooms or the room rate was FAR ABOVE what we wanted to spend.  Looks like DH and I will be bringing our camper and camping.  Tomorrow I will try to find a campground.  I am a bit worried about that choice because that means we will be a bit further away from the race.  I don't mind it but if the kids come with, I don't want DD trying to maneuver the roads on her own to come and see us.  She will have only had her license for 1 month and the roads in this area are challenging for even experienced drivers.  More research will be needed tomorrow.

Tonight we had a great dinner as a family and then all watched a movie together.  Now it is time to relax and watch some hockey!

Have a great night everyone!
Jen


----------



## cjdj4

jenanderson said:


> Glad that your DH is getting better.  I love homemade chicken noodle soup but don't ever make it because I am the only one who eats it.  Sadly, I will be making the zero point cabbage soup again this week.



Thanks for your get betters. You have been so sweet all week. No one like chicken soup in your house If I could  send you a bowl from FL, I would.


----------



## jillbur

I haven't been on since yesterday morning and I can barely keep up when I miss a day! Now my computer is acting all slow, so I apologize for not responding to everyone. I hope everyone is staying warm and enjoying their weekend. I'm glad to be off on Monday with my boys, although DS8 had a slight fever last night & it's back tonight. He just looks drained. Poor thing. I am planning a crock pot meal tomorrow (beef tips over egg noodles) which wil help me get ahead with cleaning since I won't be cooking. Plus, it's football Sunday (even though my team didn't even make the playoffs). I am going to try to be better at checking in and responding tomorrow too!




Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Saturday, January 14*
> UGGGH! Momma said there'd be days like this.....You had to work late, got stuck in traffic and the kids have to be at practice in 20 minutes. What's for dinner???? Do you have an emergency dinner planned for days like this? And there will be days like this. Do you have a healthy place to get take out from? Do you have something in the freezer? Do you have something quick and easy you can throw together on days  you just don't want to cook?
> 
> Bonus--What is your favorite park at WDW and why????
> 
> *Have a super, healthy Saturday! Do something fun today!*




If we can eat at home, I usually go with whole wheat pasta and sauce. If we are out and about & I won't have time to cook, I like to go to Wendy's. Everyone in my family loves baked potatoes, so we get those (with just a little butter, salt, and pepper). I also enjoy Wendy's salads. 

My favorite park is EPCOT. I love the rides and I love just strolling around the world. My family loves it, too. We also love Coral Reef restaurant. DS8 and I love seafood, so it's a favorite of ours.




ougrad86 said:


> Poor DS is studying for mid-terms, not much of a fun weekend for him.   He is a very good student, although has some trouble with German.  The mask is not as invasive as I thought it would be, but it is constantly pulling on his teeth, which is very uncomfortable.  I think it is normal, but will call the dentist Monday to make sure.  He is taking a lot of Advil, but wears it almost full time this weekend to make up for the time during the week when he is at school and practice.  We have a few errands we are running tomorrow as well, as he will not be wearing it outside of the house (I wouldn't do that to the poor kid).  Hope this whole braces process will only take a year like the dentist said, but he will probably need a retainer for awhile after that to make sure it all stays where is is supposed to.
> 
> Carol



Poor DS for having to wear a mask   Why does he have to wear it?
My DS8 just got his spacers put in and will need an expander for a bit before the braces go on.




cjdj4 said:


> Hi Everyone! Congrats to everyone who lost!
> 
> Someone asked if us teachers have a three day weekend, and yes, I do have one. Actually, my district has 4 day no school Tues., but I worked today. I helped grade HS magnet school application essays. I do it every year. I love doing it because I love reading kids' essays. MS kids write the funniest things.
> 
> Epcot is my favorite park cause I love to eat and drink my way around the world.



#1~I am so glad there are people like you out there to read and grade essays because I do NOT want to do it. I have my kids write for History and I HATE grading the papers. 

#2~I am TOTALLY in agreement with the EPCOT thing. Love drinks and love desserts 




Rose&Mike said:


> So, I got my 8 miles in. (I am icing my foot as I type this.) I ran 2 minutes walked a minute and ended up with a 12 minute overall pace. I am happy with that, because long runs are supposed to be slower than race pace. If I could even finish Princess at 12 min miles I would be happy. (Ok, I won't be happy, it is much slower than I was last year, but I am coming back from a nasty, nasty injury, so I will take it and smile and be grateful that I am able to run again.)
> 
> Can you tell my brain has been having an internal struggle with this lately?
> 
> So after running (we were at the Y) I did the crankcycle  and then did dips and pullups. As we were walking out to the car I asked Mike--tell me why again I like this sport and why I continue to think this is a good idea? (I was really tired, my foot was sore, and my legs were very sore from being undertrained due to the injury.) He looked at me and said---You looked really, really skinny when you were doing the pullups and dips. Ok, so I guess that's why I keep doing it.
> 
> I am going to watch the Pats/Broncos game (go Pats!!!) tonight, so I won't be around much. Everyone have a great Saturday night!



Great job on the running. And, I am rooting for your Pats right now. I want Tebow to go down  Oh yeah! NE just scored! 


Okay, I am going to check back tomorrow. I have to get some grading done. I don't know why I assign so much work 

Jill


----------



## cjdj4

jillbur said:


> I haven't been on since yesterday morning and I can barely keep up when I miss a day! Now my computer is acting all slow, so I apologize for not responding to everyone. I hope everyone is staying warm and enjoying their weekend. *I'm glad to be off on Monday with my boys, although DS8 had a slight fever last night & it's back tonight*. He just looks drained. Poor thing. I am planning a crock pot meal tomorrow (beef tips over egg noodles) which wil help me get ahead with cleaning since I won't be cooking. Plus, it's football Sunday (even though my team didn't even make the playoffs). I am going to try to be better at checking in and responding tomorrow too!
> 
> Poor babies! Don't you hate it when they are sick? You wish you could just wish it away. I hope everyone feels better soon.
> 
> #1~I am so glad there are people like you out there to read and grade essays because I do NOT want to do it. I have my kids write for History and I HATE grading the papers.
> 
> LOL! Let me clarify - I only had to read the essays and write the score. I did not have to make corrections or comments. I hate that part. I love reading the wack-a-doodle things they write. I literaly crack up. Sometimes I have to read them out loud to others because they are so funny. I would HATE it if one of my 8th grade papers surfaced, though. I don't even want to know what I wrote back then
> 
> #2~I am TOTALLY in agreement with the EPCOT thing. Love drinks and love desserts
> 
> Oh yeah baby!
> 
> 
> Okay, I am going to check back tomorrow. I have to get some grading done. I don't know why I assign so much work
> 
> Right?
> 
> Jill



Enjoy your 3 day weekend!


----------



## Mary•Poppins

UGGGH! Momma said there'd be days like this.....You had to work late, got stuck in traffic and the kids have to be at practice in 20 minutes. What's for dinner???? Do you have an emergency dinner planned for days like this? And there will be days like this. Do you have a healthy place to get take out from? Do you have something in the freezer? Do you have something quick and easy you can throw together on days you just don't want to cook?

I really feel like most of my days are like this at this stage in my life!  This is why I try very hard to plan.  If I plan, I am usually prepared.  Also, I am a BIG leftover person.  I usually make enough of something for another meal later in the week.  And if I am really stuck, I resort to pizza.  Not a healthy choice, but, we only eat it one a month ... twice if it ends up being a really crazy month.

Bonus--What is your favorite park at WDW and why????

I really don't have a favorite.  I like them all for different reasons.


----------



## Mary•Poppins

cjdj4 said:


> The food network has a whole section on healthy apps:
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/healthy_eating/healthy-appetizer-recipes/pictures/index.html
> 
> Also, this looks fabulous - http://www.kalynskitchen.com/2010/08/recipe-for-grilled-zucchini-pizza.html
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you for the website!   I made the zucchini wraps with goat cheese.  They were a BIG help.  I left the few left overs with the hostess who loved them.

I can't wait to try the zucchini pizza.  Those look delicious and very nutritious!


----------



## akhaloha

I've finally caught up!  It's amazing how far behind you get when you don't go online for a day!  I lost 1.4 this week.  I was hoping for more, but a loss is a loss.   



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Saturday, January 14*
> UGGGH! Momma said there'd be days like this.....You had to work late, got stuck in traffic and the kids have to be at practice in 20 minutes. What's for dinner???? Do you have an emergency dinner planned for days like this? And there will be days like this. Do you have a healthy place to get take out from? Do you have something in the freezer? Do you have something quick and easy you can throw together on days  you just don't want to cook?
> 
> Bonus--What is your favorite park at WDW and why????
> 
> *Have a super, healthy Saturday! Do something fun today!*



This seems to happen at our house at least once a week.  My go to emergency dinner is usually breakfast.  We will have scrambled eggs with toast or a breakfast burrito.  We always seem to have eggs on hand so I find it super easy and quick.  

I love all the parks at WDW, but MK is extra special because it's so "Disney". 

We went to see Mission Impossible tonight.  I was surprised by how much I liked it.  It had me on the edge of my seat!


----------



## donac

Good Sunday morning everyone.  

Ds2 is leaving today, actually in an hour or so.  He has been up since 4 since he is still trying to get his system back to our time.  Check in starts at 9 so he wants to be there at 8:30 (he is just like mom and dad)

Thanks for all the well wishes for his job situtation.  He is still optimistic that the person will call him.  I hope he is right.  He has contacted his professor to see if he can do anything since he has several grants from this company.  We shall see.

We had a great dinner last night with our two sons.  Ds2 told us about Gambia during dinner so it was nice.  SInce dh is having his procedure on Monday he couldn't eat certain things which made dinner a challenge but we worked it out.  

I have no idea what I am doing for dinner tonight.  Dh can only have pasta so I may make myself a salad.  

I have a busy morning this morning.  Church, grocery shopping for dh's list of can eats today, and then do a service at the local nursing home.  


UGGGH! Momma said there'd be days like this.....You had to work late, got stuck in traffic and the kids have to be at practice in 20 minutes. What's for dinner???? Do you have an emergency dinner planned for days like this? And there will be days like this. Do you have a healthy place to get take out from? Do you have something in the freezer? Do you have something quick and easy you can throw together on days you just don't want to cook?

My go to meal is pasta with tomato sauce and if I have any I add tuna to the sauce.  If we are on the road then we try to find an Arby or Roy Rogers.  We love their roast beef sandwiches.  

My favorite park is probably MK but I do love all of them all.

I just found a  new blog that fits in with this question.  It talks about freezing meals to help make week nights easier. 

www.mealplanningmagic.com 

I haven't read the blog yet but plan to look it over.  I love having things in my freezer to make the week easier.  Unfortunately I have a small freezer and ds1 loves to fill it with with Healthy Choice meals that he takes to lunch.  I have to work this out to make my life easier. 

Off to get ready for the day. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## dvccruiser76

Good morning fellow losers and maintainers 

These threads are flying, so I'm not even going to attempt to keep up with them and all the weigh-ins that have been coming in. 

I did want to jump in quick and remind people to keep sending their weigh-ins. We're seeing some great results this week 

Hope everyone has a great Sunday


----------



## Rose&Mike

*QOTD Sunday, January 15*
We have been talking a little bit about the voices in your head and negative self-talk and how harmful it can be. Having said that,

*Give your self a complement. Ideally, I'd love to see three complements. But one catch. The complements cannot contain the following words: Mom, wife, friend, listener, daughter (you get the picture). *

It's ok if you don't feel comfortable posting the complements here, but if you do that's great! 

*Did you find this easy or hard? How did you feel?*

*Bonus:* If you could be any character for the day who would you be and why?


----------



## Rose&Mike

cjdj4 said:


> Hi Everyone! Congrats to everyone who lost!
> 
> Someone asked if us teachers have a three day weekend, and yes, I do have one. Actually, my district has 4 day no school Tues., but I worked today. I helped grade HS magnet school application essays. I do it every year. I love doing it because I love reading kids' essays. MS kids write the funniest things.
> Since I worked today at a school site I was well prepared with my food. I even passed on the specialty donuts homemade donut holes, and believe me that was not easy. they lookd good.
> DH is finally getting better, but I am working on making him homemade chicken soup. I feel guilty now because I did not make it for DD on Monday or Tues when she was sick. I opened her a can of Campels chicken soup  Guess I get the bad mommy of the day award. DH is way sicker than she was and her cold was bad. I love my chicken soup so I am excited.


Great job on the food today! I hope everyone is feeling better in your house!



jenanderson said:


> Rose - I am sorry that you feel like you are still struggling.  I think you are amazing to be able to do 8 miles already after having a bad foot injury.  Today when we did our run, I was really upset that I couldn't go faster for some time but then I just had to keep reminding myself that it will come.  With work and dedication, it will come again.  It is so hard when you want to do a faster pace - again, you wil get there with work. I know that this probably doesn't help right know though but just think how strong you are to not give up after an injury and how strong you are to go back out there and work to get back to where you want to be.


Thanks Jen! I was really very, very happy with how it went yesterday even while being frustrated at the same time. I am just not very patient! And I think part of it is, I worry sometimes that I am never going to be healthy again! But, you are right, I do remind myself I am a pretty tough cookie!



pjlla said:


> Ate well today but didn't schedule any "real" exercise....hope the washing and wiping counts for something!
> 
> BBL.............P


Hi P! Sounds like you had a productive day!



jenanderson said:


> We almost always have egg beaters in the house.  When an emergency dinner is needed, I pull out the frozen baggie of cut onions and peppers and add it to my egg beaters.  I usually also have a jar of low fat spaghetti sauce and whole wheat noodles.  We can add frozen veggies to that for a good meal as well.
> 
> 
> * Amy - *My Fitness Pal has an issue with sugar I think.  This morning I had a banana before my run and a clementine after my run and that put my sugars over.  I was shocked!  I might do some research online to see what is up with that or else I am just not going to worry about it much.  My carbs are fine and I know my sugar is not coming from candy.  If the sugar is all from fruit...then so be it!


A of people seem to like breakfast for dinner! 
Good point about the carbs--maybe just watch the carbs and ignore the sugar. I think as long as you know the sugar is mostly coming from fruit, etc and not processed food, then that's a good way to handle it. I need to go back and look at this, cause I can guarantee I am over on sugar everyday. I bet beans (one of my main protein sources) have sugar in them....



amykathleen2005 said:


> For take out we usually go to Steak and Shake or McDonald's. At Steak and Shake I get a grilled chicken sandwich and a side salad with light Ranch instead of fries. At McDonald's I get a grilled chicken wrap and either get apple slices or snag just a few fries from my husband (who can and will eat everything and still remain underweight).
> 
> My favorite park is EPCOT!!!


Do they still have those snack wraps? Before I went vegetarian I used to have those occasionally. Good job resisting those fries!



jenanderson said:


> Another good day.  I think that since I have finally resolved to really do this, it is so much easier.
> 
> I started the day with a 5.5 mile run.  It was really cold (8°) and windy but I just layered up and got out there.  DH and I took a route that had a lot of hills so it was a really workout.  Our pace was a bit slower then I wanted but I am trying not to let it get to me because I have to remember that I am building up from scratch again.
> 
> When I got home, I drank 64 oz of water in one sitting!    Guess I was thirsty from the run!


glad it is feeling easier! 8 degrees---I am so not a cold weather girl. It was 30 and snowing so we did the treadmill. Starting over is hard, but I found that it comes back faster.



jillbur said:


> Great job on the running. And, I am rooting for your Pats right now. I want Tebow to go down  Oh yeah! NE just scored!


Hope your DS is feeling better! Just to clarify--I am a Colts fan (and I like the Bengals, too.) We actually love college football more than professional and  are HUGE SEC football fans and after hearing about Tebow for years while he was at Florida, we are soooooooo over him. That is why I was cheering on the Patriots yesterday! They looked amazing! My DH is from Wisconsin and he and my son are diehard Packers fans. (Though they will both cheer on the Colts and the Bengals). So it will be all about the Packers today at our house! (DH just hung out his Packers flag!)



			
				MaryPoppins;43740394 said:
			
		

> I really feel like most of my days are like this at this stage in my life!  This is why I try very hard to plan.  If I plan, I am usually prepared.  Also, I am a BIG leftover person.  I usually make enough of something for another meal later in the week.  And if I am really stuck, I resort to pizza.  Not a healthy choice, but, we only eat it one a month ... twice if it ends up being a really crazy month.
> 
> Bonus--What is your favorite park at WDW and why????
> 
> I really don't have a favorite.  I like them all for different reasons.


Great attitude. I agree, planning is the key. I love leftovers and plan them into our week.



			
				MaryPoppins;43740413 said:
			
		

> Thank you for the website!   I made the zucchini wraps with goat cheese.  They were a BIG help.  I left the few left overs with the hostess who loved them.
> 
> I can't wait to try the zucchini pizza.  Those look delicious and very nutritious!


I have to check this out. I love goat cheese!



akhaloha said:


> This seems to happen at our house at least once a week.  My go to emergency dinner is usually breakfast.  We will have scrambled eggs with toast or a breakfast burrito.  We always seem to have eggs on hand so I find it super easy and quick.



We have a lot of breakfast lovers here!

*Dona-*-where is your son off to now? Thanks for sharing the website. I hope it goes well for your DH tomorrow!



dvccruiser76 said:


> Good morning fellow losers and maintainers
> 
> These threads are flying, so I'm not even going to attempt to keep up with them and all the weigh-ins that have been coming in.


Thank you, thank you, thank you for being the weight keeper!
*******

so I never answered yesterday's QOTD. One of my biggest frustrations with going gluten free has been how difficult it is to eat out or even wait until the last minute to shop. I can't tell you how many times I wanted something for dinner and we ended up not being able to have it cause the store was out of it. For this reason I have become much better at planning.

We almost always have beans in the freezer or pantry so we can whip up healthy quesadillas or nachos. Together Mike and I can make the homemade tortillas and finished quesadillas in about 15 minutes. I usually have soup in the freezer and pantry. We like Amy's in the cans--no bpas in the cans. As long as I remember to keep g-f bread in the freezer we love grilled cheese and   soup. There aren't a ton of gluten free pre made veggie burgers, but we found one we really like and we work really hard to have that in the freezer as well. 

I guess the big thing is we really had to learn to plan. If all else fails we will get a baked potato from McAlisters or takeout from Moes.

And for those who love baked potatoes. I read that you can make them in the crockpot for crazy days. I haven't tried this yet, but I thought it was a great idea.


----------



## pjlla

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Saturday, January 14*
> UGGGH! Momma said there'd be days like this.....You had to work late, got stuck in traffic and the kids have to be at practice in 20 minutes. What's for dinner???? Do you have an emergency dinner planned for days like this? And there will be days like this. Do you have a healthy place to get take out from? Do you have something in the freezer? Do you have something quick and easy you can throw together on days  you just don't want to cook?
> 
> Bonus--What is your favorite park at WDW and why????
> 
> 
> 
> For at home.... I have a few choices.  I usually have something in the freezer that is prepped ahead that I can defrost.... a batch of chili or a fully cooked meatloaf.  Steam up some broccoli or roast some cauliflower and that is a meal.
> 
> Eggs are always another good option.  I also make up what I call a "cold plate" sometimes.  It will be a serving of hummus (with carrots or pretzels, depending on your "diet" status), sliced cheese, cold veggies (like cucumber slices or grape tomatoes), maybe a handful of nuts and a serving of fruit.  Not particularly appealing in the winter, but we make due.  DH will sometimes add a can of sardines to that.  I will usually skip the cheese, and DS needs to skip the nuts.
> 
> Since we live in the boondocks we do not have any take-out around here.  We have one pizza/sub shop in town.  It is a 16 mile drive roundtrip and it doesn't really have any healthy options other than expensive iceberg lettuce salads, so we don't buy there much.
> 
> We do have a Dunkin Donuts in town (big excitement the day they opened!!).  If we are desperate or running late or I don't feel well, we will stop there for a sandwich and coffee.... but again, only if we are going by for another reason.... it is also about 16 miles round trip or more.... in the opposite direction of the pizza place.
> 
> I NEVER want to cook, so nearly EVERYTHING I make falls into the "quick and easy" category!
> 
> Bonus QOTD:  Without a doubt, the MK is my favorite.  I visited for the first time in 1974, when it was the ONLY park.  I could definitely go to Orlando and ONLY visit MK.... sure there are things that I would miss at the other parks, but to skip the MK would be unthinkable!  Heck, I think I would be content to spend a day just on Main Street... listen to the sounds, eat the treats, and gaze at the castle!
> 
> *Have a super, healthy Saturday! Do something fun today!*



For fun I watched DS's basketball game (although the gym was cold and it was a long ride, I'm glad I didn't miss it).  Then the kids and I played Just Dance 3 for Wii in the evening.  DD was kind enough to remind me that I looked pretty foolish (gee... thanks...),  but I didn't really care.




mikamah said:


> I'm back, and determined to catch up here.  Of course yesterday I said the christmas decorations would go away first, but I changed the order of my priorities.  Dis, walk dog again, christmas decorations.  We have nothing on the agenda for today, so I figure a little relaxing time is good for me.
> 
> For me it is by far the junk food.  Thankfully we have the dog who makes me get my exercise, but junk is my down fall.  I did better the second week, and did not buy any chips/cookies/crackers last weekend.  So the snacking/mindless eating especially at night has been a big downfall for me.  I'm trying to have an evening snack planned for, last night I had a cup of cocoa.  But when I went to get it, I found half of a big white chocolate bar that I quickly threw down the garbage disposal so I didnt' eat the whole thing another night.
> 
> Great job on the candy bar!  That must have been tough.  I had to do the same thing with cookie dough recently.  DH must have saved me some and I found it in the fridge.  I took two bites before I came to my senses and put the rest in the garbage disposal!
> 
> You will never be voted off!!  Love the positive attitude with the small gain.  Gains happen, and I know you'll see it gone next week.
> 
> Gotta get my butt moving if I want to see it gone!!
> 
> I bought Poko a little coat too because she's still so skinny and she just chewed it the first time, but last night it was so cold, she actually kept it on for our walk, and the same this morning but she keep trying to shake it off. lol. They are so cute.  But I thought poor Poko when we heard other dogs barking, "are they making fun of your stupid coat?"
> 
> Awww... poor Poko.  Are those other mean doggies making fun of you?  Just wear your coat and hold your head up high!!
> 
> 
> Love them too.  Ds wants no part of them, but that's ok by me.  The girls at work will be like, "brussel sprouts again" when the come into the break room after I've heated my lunch up.
> 
> I need to share the roasted veggie recipe I made for T.giving.  It included brussel sprouts and it was delicious!!
> 
> 
> Ok, puppy's sleeping, so I guess I can't procrastinate putting the decoreations away any longer.  I won't be back til the last decoration is safely packed away.



Is everything put away?  I didn't complete my "to-do" list yesterday, but I didn't really expect to.  I figured it was kind of a multi-day list.  But I did put away the very last two Christmas decorations.  I always forget that I have stuff out on the mudroom porch!  I put away the "Santa in a sleigh" type thing I had out there, plus the "Noel" slate... but I didn't replace them, as I should have.  Time to put out the Flexible Flyer and skates with the big red bow. That is my mid-winter decor for the porch.  



jenanderson said:


> We almost always have egg beaters in the house.  When an emergency dinner is needed, I pull out the frozen baggie of cut onions and peppers and add it to my egg beaters.  I usually also have a jar of low fat spaghetti sauce and whole wheat noodles.  We can add frozen veggies to that for a good meal as well.
> 
> I miss the days of having pasta as a "go-to" meal.  Can't do that any more with DH doing the whole "low carb" thing.
> 
> *Pamela - *HUGE thank you to YOU!    I got a package in the mail from you today and spent some of my free time reading the WW magazines.  I am going to read more tomorrow afternoon!  I really appreciate you sending them.  I will pass them along to someone else on the thread or to my friend who is new to WW!  Glad you made it home safely last night!
> 
> You are VERY welcome!  Glad you could enjoy them.





jenanderson said:


> Another good day.  I think that since I have finally resolved to really do this, it is so much easier.
> 
> I started the day with a 5.5 mile run.  It was really cold (8°) and windy but I just layered up and got out there.  DH and I took a route that had a lot of hills so it was a really workout.  Our pace was a bit slower then I wanted but I am trying not to let it get to me because I have to remember that I am building up from scratch again.
> 
> When I got home, I drank 64 oz of water in one sitting!    Guess I was thirsty from the run!
> 
> 
> Oh my GOSH!  YOu are so brave!  I would NEVER go out intentionally if it were 8 degrees out!  It was about 0 at my house this AM and I am SO content to stay inside!
> 
> Today was filled with laundry and cleaning.  I did take a bit of time in the afternoon to relax, read a bit and look at some paperwork that needed attention.  I also tried to find a place for DH and I to stay when we run our marathon in June.  I tried tons of hotels in the area and could not find one that would work.  There was either no open rooms or the room rate was FAR ABOVE what we wanted to spend.  Looks like DH and I will be bringing our camper and camping.  Tomorrow I will try to find a campground.  I am a bit worried about that choice because that means we will be a bit further away from the race.  I don't mind it but if the kids come with, I don't want DD trying to maneuver the roads on her own to come and see us.  She will have only had her license for 1 month and the roads in this area are challenging for even experienced drivers.  More research will be needed tomorrow.
> 
> Tonight we had a great dinner as a family and then all watched a movie together.  Now it is time to relax and watch some hockey!
> 
> Have a great night everyone!
> Jen



Something will turn up.... just keep looking.



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Sunday, January 15*
> We have been talking a little bit about the voices in your head and negative self-talk and how harmful it can be. Having said that,
> 
> *Give your self a complement. Ideally, I'd love to see three complements. But one catch. The complements cannot contain the following words: Mom, wife, friend, listener, daughter (you get the picture). *
> 
> I can be SUPER ORGANIZED, when I put my mind to it!
> 
> I have done what I NEVER thought I could do.... lost 90 pounds and KEPT IT OFF!
> 
> I have GREAT LEGS for an old lady!  No cankles, no varicose veins.
> 
> *Did you find this easy or hard? How did you feel?*
> 
> The compliment about being organized was easy... but the other two were harder....especially the compliment about my legs.  Not used to complimenting my physical self.
> 
> *Bonus:* If you could be any character for the day who would you be and why?



Without thinking on this for too long, I would say Mickey.   Everyone LOVES Mickey!!  Meeting him is a dream come true for many people.  

Happy Sunny Sunday friends!  I slept in a bit and haven't even had my coffee yet!  And DS is "starving" and needs breakfast, so I guess I had better go be the provider!  

Looking forward to another productive day here at home.  We skipped church so that DD could sleep in and finally get rid of her cold.... plus there is so much studying to do for her today with mid-terms this week.  I may or may not make the trip to Target today to pick-up some things I need for around the house.  I don't usually make a special trip into town like that... we'll see.  Off to create a beautiful breakfast for my family....................P


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Popping in to say hi to my peeps. I miss you guys!!!!!! 

I can't wait until we merge!


----------



## donac

Rose&Mike said:


> .
> 
> And for those who love baked potatoes. I read that you can make them in the crockpot for crazy days. I haven't tried this yet, but I thought it was a great idea.



I have made baked potatoes, both white and sweet, this way for Thanksgiving the last few years.  I put some foil inthe bottom so that they just don't sit on the bottom of the crockpot.  Turn the crockpot on high and in about 3 to 4 hours they are done.   I guess you could put them on low and they would take between 3 to 8 hours.  Really pretty easy.


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Update: I have caught up on all my PMs. If you did not receive a reply from me, please PM me again. Thanks!


----------



## cjdj4

Good morning Donalds! 

We are invited to a Board Game Party tonight at one of my co-worker's house. It is kid friendly so DD is excited. I need to bring a side dish or app. I am going to try and make something yummy and healthy. 



			
				Mary•Poppins;43740413 said:
			
		

> Thank you for the website!   I made the zucchini wraps with goat cheese.  They were a BIG help.  I left the few left overs with the hostess who loved them.
> 
> I can't wait to try the zucchini pizza.  Those look delicious and very nutritious!



You are welcome! I am glad you found something to make. I have a party tonight and I have not made up my mind what to bring yet. So, maybe I will try the zucchini wraps.  



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Sunday, January 15*
> We have been talking a little bit about the voices in your head and negative self-talk and how harmful it can be. Having said that,
> 
> *Give your self a complement. Ideally, I'd love to see three complements. But one catch. The complements cannot contain the following words: Mom, wife, friend, listener, daughter (you get the picture). *
> 
> It's ok if you don't feel comfortable posting the complements here, but if you do that's great!
> 
> *Did you find this easy or hard? How did you feel?*
> 
> *Bonus:* If you could be any character for the day who would you be and why?



Complement - I am an attractive woman. 

Character - Snow White - I just identify with her. That being said, when I retire I want to work at WDW as THE Fairy Godmother. I am dead serious about this too. Everyone who knows this thinks I am crazy, but I KNOW am will be THE Fairy Godmother, and NOT a Fairy Godmother in Training either


----------



## JacksLilWench

Whoo!!  I had an awesome weekend, but totally lost track of this thread!!  Time to catch up!



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Saturday, January 14*
> UGGGH! Momma said there'd be days like this.....You had to work late, got stuck in traffic and the kids have to be at practice in 20 minutes. What's for dinner???? Do you have an emergency dinner planned for days like this? And there will be days like this. Do you have a healthy place to get take out from? Do you have something in the freezer? Do you have something quick and easy you can throw together on days  you just don't want to cook?
> 
> Bonus--What is your favorite park at WDW and why????
> 
> *Have a super, healthy Saturday! Do something fun today!*



I really should have a plan in place for days like this- but I don't!  If I do stop, I always make sure I stop somewhere and order grilled chicken with veggies/salad. 

My favorite park is a tie- Epcot and Magic Kingdom!  I like Epcot because of the World Showcase, and MK because it's so classic 



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Sunday, January 15*
> We have been talking a little bit about the voices in your head and negative self-talk and how harmful it can be. Having said that,
> 
> *Give your self a complement. Ideally, I'd love to see three complements. But one catch. The complements cannot contain the following words: Mom, wife, friend, listener, daughter (you get the picture). *
> 
> *Did you find this easy or hard? How did you feel?*
> 
> *Bonus:* If you could be any character for the day who would you be and why?



My sister just heard me say this out loud and replied, "You smell remarkable!" 

But in reality, lol...
1. I am a very quick learner.  After watching someone do something once or twice, I can usually do it on my own.
2. I am a pretty cute dresser when I am not working at the hospital.  I shop way too much, and buy way too many accessories.  It's a big part of the reason I won't quit my retail job! 
3. This one isn't really from me, but I like it- I am (apparently) the funniest person my friends know.  I don't know just how true this is, but I do think I'm pretty funny.  And the more confident I get through weight loss, the better my timing/joke remembering ability gets.

That was a little harder than I thought it would be.  It feels good though, to say those things in an environment here on the boards that is so pressure-free and positive and motivational.  

If I could be any character for a day, it would be Ariel!  She has always been my favorite character...and she's super-fit, like I will be one day!


----------



## amykathleen2005

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Sunday, January 15*
> We have been talking a little bit about the voices in your head and negative self-talk and how harmful it can be. Having said that,
> 
> *Give your self a complement. Ideally, I'd love to see three complements. But one catch. The complements cannot contain the following words: Mom, wife, friend, listener, daughter (you get the picture). *
> 
> It's ok if you don't feel comfortable posting the complements here, but if you do that's great!
> 
> *Did you find this easy or hard? How did you feel?*
> 
> *Bonus:* If you could be any character for the day who would you be and why?



Hmmm. I guess my compliment is that if something needs to get done I will find a way to do it and do it well.

I would be Jasmine. I just like the whole movie of Aladdin.

Today I have also reached my minigoal I set for myself and my BMI is now less then 30!


----------



## jillbur

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Sunday, January 15*
> We have been talking a little bit about the voices in your head and negative self-talk and how harmful it can be. Having said that,
> 
> *Give your self a complement. Ideally, I'd love to see three complements. But one catch. The complements cannot contain the following words: Mom, wife, friend, listener, daughter (you get the picture). *
> 
> It's ok if you don't feel comfortable posting the complements here, but if you do that's great!
> 
> *Did you find this easy or hard? How did you feel?*
> 
> *Bonus:* If you could be any character for the day who would you be and why?



1. I am a hard worker.
2. I am a good cook.
3. I always can make people laugh.

This was a little difficult, because I wanted to write about being a mom and I wasn't allowed lol.

Bonus~I would love, love, love to be Belle. If I was a costume character, I think I would want to be either Chip or Dale. Those two are always so silly and crack my family up. 




Rose&Mike said:


> Hope your DS is feeling better! Just to clarify--I am a Colts fan (and I like the Bengals, too.) We actually love college football more than professional and  are HUGE SEC football fans and after hearing about Tebow for years while he was at Florida, we are soooooooo over him. That is why I was cheering on the Patriots yesterday! They looked amazing! My DH is from Wisconsin and he and my son are diehard Packers fans. (Though they will both cheer on the Colts and the Bengals). So it will be all about the Packers today at our house! (DH just hung out his Packers flag!)
> 
> 
> And for those who love baked potatoes. I read that you can make them in the crockpot for crazy days. I haven't tried this yet, but I thought it was a great idea.



Well, we are huge Chicago Bear fans, so I am not rooting for the Packers today. DS8 is actually named Payton after Walter Payton. Although, I should root for our division today. I'll think about it lol. I am just anti-Tebow, so that's why I wanted NE to win.

I've also heard you can do baked potatoes in the crockpot. Maybe I'll try one day.




amykathleen2005 said:


> Today I have also reached my minigoal I set for myself and my BMI is now less then 30!



Way to go!!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Well, someone (me) forgot to lock the dog in her crate when we left for church this morning. Dh was home, but sleeping since he worked midnight. That silly dog decided to dump the garbage in the kitchen and eat everything that was edible except a few onion slices. I'm thinking she's not going to be feeling well today. And, as soon as I walked in and saw it, she knew she was in trouble. I looked at her and said, "What did you do?" She put her huge satellite ears back and took off out the doggy door  That will teach me! Oh, and now she is sound asleep laying in a spot of sunshine on the floor of the living room. The life of a dog...

I went to Burger King while the kids were at Sunday School. They have that oatmeal like McDonald's has. I didn't know they also had it. I didn't get it, but I did get a croissant. Not the healthiest, but I logged it in MFP. I actually sat and did the last two of my classes grades for this nine weeks. My American History and World History are the biggest classes, so I saved those for last. So, all my grades are done except for one kid who has to make up a test. Now all I have to do is 2 loads of laundry, ironing, and cleaning the bathroom and I am done for the day. That leaves nothing for tomorrow! Yay! I may head to Target and Old Navy. It's about 20-25 minutes away. DS8 needs new uniform pants. The problem is that 8s are getting to short and 10s are too long. There's like a 5 inch difference between the two sizes. Does anyone else have this problem with their kids? I guess I'll get the 10s. I'm hoping for some sales, too!

I hope everyone enjoys your Sunday! I'll be back in a bit to check in. 

Jill


----------



## Mary•Poppins

Give your self a complement. Ideally, I'd love to see three complements. But one catch. The complements cannot contain the following words: Mom, wife, friend, listener, daughter (you get the picture).

It's ok if you don't feel comfortable posting the complements here, but if you do that's great!

Did you find this easy or hard? How did you feel?

Bonus: If you could be any character for the day who would you be and why? 

1.  I am a very organized person.
2.  I am also going to go with good looking legs. (now other parts of me .... )  Our family female shape is called the "pear on a stick".  
3.  I don't have any gray hair ... yet.  I am 45 and I'm very lucky.


I have a funny story about this.  Lice was going around my school and I had a few kiddos get it.  Of course I started to itch my head and went to see the nurse.  As she was looking through my hair, she all of a sudden says,"OH MY GOSH!".  In a panic, I said, "What ... I have lice???!!!" And she responds, "No, you don't have any gray hair!"  She just about gave me a heart attack! 

And I would love to be Mary Poppins of course.  She is a smart, strong woman who is rather funny ... and can handle children with a little bit of magic.  How fun that would be!  Do you think she could still work that magic with teenagers?  Since I have teenagers, I always wonder about that!


----------



## quasar4legs

Good morning all

Giving myself a complement

I would say that I am a caring person.

Disney character

Belle........................I want that library!!!!


Hugs to all


----------



## Rose&Mike

I am loving everyone's complements! You all are doing a great job. And I really appreciate everyone who said it is a little tough. It is a little tough for me too, but that was the point of the exercise I think. To get you thinking in a different direction. I know when my son was home, I had trouble identifying myself away from being a Mom and a wife. And I think that is part of the reason I let my health get away from me. I stopped caring about myself and stopped taking care of myself. But I would have been the first person to sacrifice anything for my family. I really have worked hard this last year at liking myself and feeling good about myself. It's still a work in progress, but I am getting there.

So here's my answer to the QOTD:
I am a very spatial person. I am very aware of my surroundings. I can see things that are out of level (1/8inch over 6 ft.)  It sounds weird, but it came in handy when we were building our deck and finishing our basement!

I am also pretty artsy crafty when I want to be. I guess that would be creative.

And I have a very happy smile which I really like.

*Pamela*--great answers to the QOTD! Did you know that there are careers based around going in and organizing people's stuff? My friend had someone come in and tell her how to arrange her furniture.

*Dona*--I definitely have to try the potatoes that way! Do you poke them or put aluminum foil around the potatoes?






cjdj4 said:


> Good morning Donalds!
> 
> We are invited to a Board Game Party tonight at one of my co-worker's house. It is kid friendly so DD is excited. I need to bring a side dish or app. I am going to try and make something yummy and healthy.


Great complement! Have fun tonight!




JacksLilWench said:


> My sister just heard me say this out loud and replied, "You smell remarkable!"
> 
> But in reality, lol...
> 1. I am a very quick learner.  After watching someone do something once or twice, I can usually do it on my own.
> 2. I am a pretty cute dresser when I am not working at the hospital.  I shop way too much, and buy way too many accessories.  It's a big part of the reason I won't quit my retail job!
> 3. This one isn't really from me, but I like it- I am (apparently) the funniest person my friends know.  I don't know just how true this is, but I do think I'm pretty funny.  And the more confident I get through weight loss, the better my timing/joke remembering ability gets.
> 
> That was a little harder than I thought it would be.  It feels good though, to say those things in an environment here on the boards that is so pressure-free and positive and motivational.
> 
> If I could be any character for a day, it would be Ariel!  She has always been my favorite character...and she's super-fit, like I will be one day!


I'm glad you felt ok to answer the question! Smelling good is a good thing! And being a cute dresser and funny is awesome!



amykathleen2005 said:


> Hmmm. I guess my compliment is that if something needs to get done I will find a way to do it and do it well.
> 
> I would be Jasmine. I just like the whole movie of Aladdin.
> 
> Today I have also reached my minigoal I set for myself and my BMI is now less then 30!


So you must be the go to person! Congrats on your mini goal!



jillbur said:


> 1. I am a hard worker.
> 2. I am a good cook.
> 3. I always can make people laugh.
> 
> This was a little difficult, because I wanted to write about being a mom and I wasn't allowed lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Jill


I knew if I didn't put that one in that we would have a lot of great Moms, wives and good listeners! Great job on your complements!



			
				Mary•Poppins;43744053 said:
			
		

> 1.  I am a very organized person.
> 2.  I am also going to go with good looking legs. (now other parts of me .... )  Our family female shape is called the "pear on a stick".
> 3.  I don't have any gray hair ... yet.  I am 45 and I'm very lucky.
> 
> 
> I have a funny story about this.  Lice was going around my school and I had a few kiddos get it.  Of course I started to itch my head and went to see the nurse.  As she was looking through my hair, she all of a sudden says,"OH MY GOSH!".  In a panic, I said, "What ... I have lice???!!!" And she responds, "No, you don't have any gray hair!"  She just about gave me a heart attack!
> 
> And I would love to be Mary Poppins of course.  She is a smart, strong woman who is rather funny ... and can handle children with a little bit of magic.  How fun that would be!  Do you think she could still work that magic with teenagers?  Since I have teenagers, I always wonder about that!


I am so jealous about the no grey hair. I am 44 and I have to color. Well, I don't have to, but I do if you know what I mean! And lice, uggh. I would have been itchy too!



quasar4legs said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Giving myself a complement
> 
> I would say that I am a caring person.
> 
> Disney character
> 
> Belle........................I want that library!!!!
> 
> 
> Hugs to all


Being a caring person is a great thing!

****
I can't remember who said they would be Fairy Godmother, but that's who I would choose. Those who have known me have heard this story before, but I call her "My Fairy Godmother". She ALWAYS throws me a kiss in the parade. At the Princess we had a long conversation and my BL friends who were with me said--she really is your Fairy Godmother! I want to be a skinnier version of her, without the grey hair, of course!

I got new running shoes today! So exciting. They are a pink version of my current shoes which are blue! I have never had pink running shoes before. They were never the right shoe for me. But I love the shoe I am in and they were able to order me a pink pair! I am sooooo happy! I also got a new jacket and running turtle neck. I'm trying some different inserts for my shoes, which I am a little nervous about, but the ones from my pt are bruising my foot a little, so I'm going to see how these do. The girls who sold me the shoes have had the same injuries as me so we all shared war stories.

Enjoy the rest of your day!


----------



## donac

Rose I just prick them.  I don't wrap them in foil.  I just put some crumpled foil in the bottom so that they don't sit on the bottom of the crockpot.

Rose you said you had some problem with your fat pad.  Was that on the bottom of your foot.  I have found that I can't wear the walking shoes that I bought just a couple months ago.  My foot bothers me right under the toes.  It feels like it swells up.  If I wear a very flat pair of shoes with no support my foot feels okay.  If I am barefoot all day it feels okay.  I knew it.  the minute my feet hear we are going to DW they start to bother me.


----------



## Rose&Mike

donac said:


> Rose you said you had some problem with your fat pad.  Was that on the bottom of your foot.  I have found that I can't wear the walking shoes that I bought just a couple months ago.  My foot bothers me right under the toes.  It feels like it swells up.  If I wear a very flat pair of shoes with no support my foot feels okay.  If I am barefoot all day it feels okay.  I knew it.  the minute my feet hear we are going to DW they start to bother me.


The fatpad was actually in my heel. Thought I think there are fatpads in the front of your foot too. Fatpad injuries in feet are often from trauma but can be from repetitive use. In my case, I think it was another complication of c-d, but I will never know that for sure. 

Anyhow, I have had that problem in the front of my foot before. It was really uncomfortable and when I iced it I had shooting pains all the way up my heel. I went to a running store and i was not in the right shoe. I switched shoes and it went away. I think they might have put me in inserts too.

When you got your walking shoes did someone look at how you walk or how your old shoes were wearing? It might be worth a trip to a good running store just to see what they think. 

And I go through shoes quickly. A pair of shoes only lasts me about 3 months. I can still wear it for casual use, but not for exercise after about 3 months. It's expensive to replace them frequently, but I will do anything to avoid more foot pain!

Good luck. Foot stuff just stinks!

 I hope your DH gets good news tomorrow.


----------



## jenanderson

*Jenn - *I would totally take you up on the chicken soup!   I still haven't made my zero point cabbage soup and I think I am going to hold off.  Tomorrow we are having chicken and I am going to take the left overs and see if I can't make some sort of low fat soup with it.

*Jill - *How is DS today?  I hope he is getting better.  BTW...I have report cards due in a week and am totally with you - time to assign less work!    Thankfully the last project that my students need to do are presentations and so I can grade them as they present and get then in the grade book quickly.

*Fran - *Your appetizers sounded so good!  I might have to check out that website!  

*Amy - *Great job reaching your mini-goal!  

*Rose - *What type of shoes did you buy?  I LOVE pink shoes!    My last pair and my current pair are red and bright yellow.  I didn't really like them at first but since I have found matching running clothes I am happy!  Where did you find the clothing?  I really would like a new running skirt but it just seems like they are so expensive right now. I just really love buying running gear.



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Sunday, January 15*
> We have been talking a little bit about the voices in your head and negative self-talk and how harmful it can be. Having said that,
> 
> *Give your self a complement. Ideally, I'd love to see three complements. But one catch. The complements cannot contain the following words: Mom, wife, friend, listener, daughter (you get the picture). *
> 
> It's ok if you don't feel comfortable posting the complements here, but if you do that's great!
> 
> *Did you find this easy or hard? How did you feel?*
> 
> *Bonus:* If you could be any character for the day who would you be and why?



Compliments:
1.  I am a good planner.  I like to plan our family schedule, our running plans and vacations.  I tend to be very detail-oriented.

2.  I am good at good at cooking and baking.  I wish I had more time to do this and that my family liked a bit more variety but when I get the chance I love to be in the kitchen.

3.  I am good at inspiring kids to read!  I love children's literature and it is impossible for me not to try to spread the love of reading to kids.  Students who don't like to read tell me all the time that they pick up books because of how I talked about a book.  I am constantly loaning out my books, finding books for students and trying to find new books that might cause a kid who didn't love to read to love at least one book!  

Bonus:  I would be Tink.  She is cute and a bit naughty at times.  She seems to have a sense of adventure and I love that she can fly!  

-----------------------------------
I think I am finally in the groove.  I am using My Fitness Pal and tracking everything.  Today was my day of rest from running but did Wii fit for 30 minutes.  Spent the day doing laundry again, organizing my coupons, doing some food planning so we are ready for the week and enjoying a day with the family.

I hope everyone had a great day!
Jen


----------



## Rose&Mike

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Popping in to say hi to my peeps. I miss you guys!!!!!!
> 
> I can't wait until we merge!


Buffy--I thought I'd quoted you earlier, but I guess I didn't! How are you! Nice to see you over here. I am looking forward to the merge too.


----------



## belledreamer

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Sunday, January 15* *Give your self a complement. Ideally, I'd love to see three complements. But one catch. The complements cannot contain the following words: Mom, wife, friend, listener, daughter (you get the picture). *
> 
> *Did you find this easy or hard? How did you feel?*
> 
> *Bonus:* If you could be any character for the day who would you be and why?



1) I have really pretty eyes. 

2) I'm good at making my co-workers and customers smile. 

3) I'm actually a pretty good singer. 

This actually took me a couple of hours to decide.  I have had people compliment me before, but I'm not really used to doing that for myself.  I should try to do that more often.

Bonus:  Definitely Belle.  Everyone says I'm alot like her already.  I'm a total daydreamer, always reading a book, dream of a 'great wide somewhere' and my friends say I'm the most likely to fall in love with a 'beast.' 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

Was able to get my exercising in today which I'm really happy about.  Did Just Dance 3 for almost 40 minutes but didn't find myself near as sore or out-of-breath as when I started so it's progress. 

Spend the rest of the afternoon chilling out and working on a singing project. I did my favorite Disney song, "If I Never Knew You" from Pocahontas with an awesome karaoke I found on Youtube that had another guy doing the voice for John Smith.  Spent another hour fixing the audio cause my microphone isn't all that great...  But I'm really happy with how it turned out.  Still need to post it...

Getting ready to go eat my favorite veggie: Asparagus!


----------



## jillbur

MaryPoppins;43744053 said:
			
		

> I have a funny story about this.  Lice was going around my school and I had a few kiddos get it.  Of course I started to itch my head and went to see the nurse.  As she was looking through my hair, she all of a sudden says,"OH MY GOSH!".  In a panic, I said, "What ... I have lice???!!!" And she responds, "No, you don't have any gray hair!"  She just about gave me a heart attack!




I hate when kids at school get lice. I feel ichy for at least a week! One time I woke DH up to check my hair in the middle of the night. Needless to say, he wasn't happy with me 




Rose&Mike said:


> I got new running shoes today! So exciting. They are a pink version of my current shoes which are blue! I have never had pink running shoes before. They were never the right shoe for me. But I love the shoe I am in and they were able to order me a pink pair! I am sooooo happy! I also got a new jacket and running turtle neck. I'm trying some different inserts for my shoes, which I am a little nervous about, but the ones from my pt are bruising my foot a little, so I'm going to see how these do. The girls who sold me the shoes have had the same injuries as me so we all shared war stories.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day!



New running shoes are always so exciting! What kind of shoes do you wear? I have to check to see what mine are. I need serious arch support in my shoes.




jenanderson said:


> *Jill - *How is DS today?  I hope he is getting better.  BTW...I have report cards due in a week and am totally with you - time to assign less work!    Thankfully the last project that my students need to do are presentations and so I can grade them as they present and get then in the grade book quickly.
> 
> -----------------------------------
> I think I am finally in the groove.  I am using My Fitness Pal and tracking everything.  Today was my day of rest from running but did Wii fit for 30 minutes.  Spent the day doing laundry again, organizing my coupons, doing some food planning so we are ready for the week and enjoying a day with the family.
> 
> I hope everyone had a great day!
> Jen



Thanks for asking about DS. I thought he was fine as he played all day, but just said he wasn't feeling well. Took temp and 100.4. This is day 3 that it went up in the afternoon. Who knows what's going on? 

My next nine weeks grading gets all messed up because we have weeks of state testing. I don't assign much during testing weeks, so I end up not having as many grades. I'm actually looking forward to it! I still have to finish up that darn IEP. I'm almost done, though.

Great job getting all organized! Looks like you're starting your week off right!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I think I'm going to head to bed early tonight. I could use an 8 hour night sleep. I'm also going to get some reading in as soon as DSs get to bed (after Phineas and Ferb of course). Enjoy the night!

Jill


----------



## my3princes

Crazy weekend, but what's new.  Colby's foot looked yucky yesterday afternoon so after talking to his doctor I removed the stitches.  It looked much better after a couple of hours.  It appears the stitches were propagating the infection.  It's nicely scabbed over now and I can cover it with a bandaid.

They younger 2 have tomorrow off, but Nick has school.  They are in different school districts.  I'm off, but Chris has to work.  Chris is not happy that I have another long weekend as they did not get a paid holiday for Christmas or New Year's either.

I had a decent loss last week, but didn't eat well yesterday so i wouldn't be suprised if I've gained it all back.


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

jenanderson said:


> It has been a good day.  I planned, I followed the plan and I feel good about it.
> 
> DH and I went out for our scheduled run.  It was really cold (12° but with a pretty good wind).  It was blowing snow.  Instead of making an excuse about the weather, I just put on several layers of my winter running gear and sucked it up.  We ran for 35 minutes tonight.  Tomorrow we are going to get up early and run 5.5 miles.  It is suppose to be pretty cold again so I will just layer up again.
> 
> Tonight when we got back from running, I registered for Grandma's Marathon. I am still going to register for one more race tonight.  So our schedule will be:
> 
> March 16th = Get Lucky Half Marathon (Minneapolis, MN)
> June 3rd = Minneapolis Half Marathon (Minneapolis, MN)
> June 16th = Grandma's Marathon (Duluth, MN)
> 
> Since we registered for the full marathon in June, I know that I will have to follow my running plan.  I also will follow my strength training and conditioning plans because I want to do better at this marathon then I did when I ran my first one in October.
> 
> There you have it.  I typed it all out and shared it with you and so now I know it will happen!


Go Jen!!! Soo cold yet you were out there making it happen 



donac said:


> Good Saturday morning everyone.
> 
> I am coming on to vent because I know most of you will understand.
> 
> Ds2 came home from Gambia yesterday.  In Dec he had an interview for a job.  He was told that the second interviews could be while he was in Gambia.  While he was there he got an email about an interview.  He wrote back and was told to call when he got back.  He called when he got back and was told that there is no more spaces for interviews so he has  no chance at the job because they are making their decisions on Tuesday.  He is so disappointed and angry.  He even told my dh that he was sorry he even went.  He wasn't that upset when I got home but is still disappointed.  He knows his professor will be upset because he thought he had a good chance at one of the positions.  We know that the interview did not guarantee the job but it would have been nice if the person took into account that he was away.  They did know that he was working with Engineers Without Borders and not sunning on some island.  He told them.  The person also said she would call him back and he never got that call last night.
> 
> He will get a job but this has soured him for a while.  He is talking about grad school and maybe being a grad assistant.  It will work out for him.
> 
> Vent over.  Thanks for listening.
> 
> WIll be back later
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


Oh Dona   That really sticks for DS2....sending him somethat it all works out!



pjlla said:


> Just a quick fly-by here to say Good Morning!  DD is at the Y already and I"m home getting the men ready for an early b.ball game.
> 
> Last night's swim meet went well. DD qualified for States in two of her events.  The times weren't amazing, but enough to qualify, so she was satisfied.  She has "technically" qualified in another event, but the night she swam it the hosting team didn't provide any officials... so it doesn't count.  But she is sure she will have the chance to do it again in the next few weeks.
> 
> The drive home from up north was nasty last night.... we passed no less than 4 accidents/spin-outs, but we made it home without incident.  Hate that particular highway and we have to travel it again this morning!
> 
> It maybe tough to stay on points when I've already splurged on a two point skim latte this morning!
> 
> Off to make breakfast for the guys!  I'll be back after lunch to read and reply!............P


Congrats to DD!!  Glad you guys made it home safe and sound!



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Saturday, January 14*
> UGGGH! Momma said there'd be days like this.....You had to work late, got stuck in traffic and the kids have to be at practice in 20 minutes. What's for dinner???? Do you have an emergency dinner planned for days like this? And there will be days like this Do you have a healthy place to get take out from? Do you have something in the freezer? Do you have something quick and easy you can throw together on days  you just don't want to cook?
> 
> Bonus--What is your favorite park at WDW and why????
> 
> *Have a super, healthy Saturday! Do something fun today!*


Dinner tends to be a quick G-F pasta with my homemade sauce.  If I get takeout I will usually go to the Vietnamese place down the street for some Pho.  Since the portion is so big it will last for another lunch or dinner!

My favorite park is EPCOT...Soarin', Test Track, and all the fun countries!!



VirataMama4 said:


> Good Morning Team Donald!
> 
> Today has started off pretty rough, since I didn't sleep more then a few hours last night.   Now, I'm dragging and just can't seem to get moving. Since I didn't sleep much I was starving most of the night and did eat a slice of left over pizza.   But I quickly recorded it and will just have to keep it in mind later today.
> 
> I went and saw Breaking Dawn with a friend last night and I really liked it.  It was nice to just go out with a friend and no kids or DHs.  I was really proud that I bought 20oz diet soda and didn't even open it.  I didn't even really want it, I really wanted water , but thought I'd want it later.  I also got some of those peach rings, and only ate about 7 of them!  So all in all, I did really well and stayed op with my calories for the day.



Hang in there!  Lack of sleep is a killer 



VirataMama4 said:


> Set up for this morning: 3 hrs sleep, sick DS4, and I actually weighed 1.5lbs less then yesterday morning, I'm supposed to do day 1 week 2 of c25k, but I'm tired, cranky and just didn't want to...  But I DID IT!
> Normally I would have just put it off and might have done it the next day, but more then likely I would have just stopped...  Now, I am still tired but I am not cranky anymore.  I'm so happy and I owe it all to this team and challenge!  Today was a big turning point for me and I'm so excited.


Congrats for NOT letting the crankies get you down!!



Jujubee727 said:


> ok..here we go...my pics!
> 
> The first two are from right before I got preggo with my DD, So close to 4 years ago. I was about 24 at the time.  That is what I consider to be the REAL me! That is the girl that I want in my wedding pictures in October!  I am about 60 lbs away from being that girl again.
> 
> The other two are from our Disney trip this past December (I am 27 now, almost 28, but I feel like I look older then that in these pics).  As you can see from the close up picture, I don't even look like the same person! That's why I look in the mirror and don't even recognize the girl looking back at me!! It is time to change that!


You have a beautiful family!!!  I know you can do it!! 



Rose&Mike said:


> *Shawn*---where are you???? Did you go somewhere and I missed it? I hope you are doing ok. I saw that there were tornadoes in NC the other day, and I hope it didn't effect you.


I miss Shawn too! I hope you check in!!



Rose&Mike said:


> So, I got my 8 miles in. (I am icing my foot as I type this.) I ran 2 minutes walked a minute and ended up with a 12 minute overall pace. I am happy with that, because long runs are supposed to be slower than race pace. If I could even finish Princess at 12 min miles I would be happy. (Ok, I won't be happy, it is much slower than I was last year, but I am coming back from a nasty, nasty injury, so I will take it and smile and be grateful that I am able to run again.)
> 
> Can you tell my brain has been having an internal struggle with this lately?
> 
> So after running (we were at the Y) I did the crankcycle  and then did dips and pullups. As we were walking out to the car I asked Mike--tell me why again I like this sport and why I continue to think this is a good idea? (I was really tired, my foot was sore, and my legs were very sore from being undertrained due to the injury.) He looked at me and said---You looked really, really skinny when you were doing the pullups and dips. Ok, so I guess that's why I keep doing it.
> 
> I am going to watch the Pats/Broncos game (go Pats!!!) tonight, so I won't be around much. Everyone have a great Saturday night!


YAY!!!! Rose, it must be tough to get back to running and although you were sore...YOU DID IT!!!  DH was so sweet to notice your pull ups and dips...  I hope it only gets easier for you!



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Sunday, January 15*
> We have been talking a little bit about the voices in your head and negative self-talk and how harmful it can be. Having said that,
> 
> *Give your self a complement. Ideally, I'd love to see three complements. But one catch. The complements cannot contain the following words: Mom, wife, friend, listener, daughter (you get the picture). *
> 
> It's ok if you don't feel comfortable posting the complements here, but if you do that's great!
> 
> *Did you find this easy or hard? How did you feel?*
> 
> *Bonus:* If you could be any character for the day who would you be and why?



I have beautiful eyes and I have a knack for making people feel really welcome in my house.  Compliments are tough to talk about!!!

I would be Belle...she's strong, kind, and was able to fall in love with the inside of the man and see beyond his rough exterior.



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Popping in to say hi to my peeps. I miss you guys!!!!!!
> 
> I can't wait until we merge!


Miss you too Buffy!!!



amykathleen2005 said:


> Hmmm. I guess my compliment is that if something needs to get done I will find a way to do it and do it well.
> 
> I would be Jasmine. I just like the whole movie of Aladdin.
> 
> Today I have also reached my minigoal I set for myself and my BMI is now less then 30!


YAY Amy!!!!!



jillbur said:


> 1. I am a hard worker.
> 2. I am a good cook.
> 3. I always can make people laugh.
> 
> This was a little difficult, because I wanted to write about being a mom and I wasn't allowed lol.
> 
> Bonus~I would love, love, love to be Belle. If I was a costume character, I think I would want to be either Chip or Dale. Those two are always so silly and crack my family up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we are huge Chicago Bear fans, so I am not rooting for the Packers today. DS8 is actually named Payton after Walter Payton. Although, I should root for our division today. I'll think about it lol. I am just anti-Tebow, so that's why I wanted NE to win.
> 
> I've also heard you can do baked potatoes in the crockpot. Maybe I'll try one day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go!!
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Well, someone (me) forgot to lock the dog in her crate when we left for church this morning. Dh was home, but sleeping since he worked midnight. That silly dog decided to dump the garbage in the kitchen and eat everything that was edible except a few onion slices. I'm thinking she's not going to be feeling well today. And, as soon as I walked in and saw it, she knew she was in trouble. I looked at her and said, "What did you do?" She put her huge satellite ears back and took off out the doggy door  That will teach me! Oh, and now she is sound asleep laying in a spot of sunshine on the floor of the living room. The life of a dog...
> 
> I went to Burger King while the kids were at Sunday School. They have that oatmeal like McDonald's has. I didn't know they also had it. I didn't get it, but I did get a croissant. Not the healthiest, but I logged it in MFP. I actually sat and did the last two of my classes grades for this nine weeks. My American History and World History are the biggest classes, so I saved those for last. So, all my grades are done except for one kid who has to make up a test. Now all I have to do is 2 loads of laundry, ironing, and cleaning the bathroom and I am done for the day. That leaves nothing for tomorrow! Yay! I may head to Target and Old Navy. It's about 20-25 minutes away. DS8 needs new uniform pants. The problem is that 8s are getting to short and 10s are too long. There's like a 5 inch difference between the two sizes. Does anyone else have this problem with their kids? I guess I'll get the 10s. I'm hoping for some sales, too!
> 
> I hope everyone enjoys your Sunday! I'll be back in a bit to check in.
> 
> Jill


Oh Jill! SO sorry you had such a mess to clean up!  Hope you get through all that grading!



Rose&Mike said:


> I got new running shoes today! So exciting. They are a pink version of my current shoes which are blue! I have never had pink running shoes before. They were never the right shoe for me. But I love the shoe I am in and they were able to order me a pink pair! I am sooooo happy! I also got a new jacket and running turtle neck. I'm trying some different inserts for my shoes, which I am a little nervous about, but the ones from my pt are bruising my foot a little, so I'm going to see how these do. The girls who sold me the shoes have had the same injuries as me so we all shared war stories.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day!


LOVE new shoes!!!  The day I bought my Brooks (Ariel in pastel green!) I thought I would just walk for hours...so springy!
Enjoy your pink shoes!!!



my3princes said:


> Crazy weekend, but what's new.  Colby's foot looked yucky yesterday afternoon so after talking to his doctor I removed the stitches.  It looked much better after a couple of hours.  It appears the stitches were propagating the infection.  It's nicely scabbed over now and I can cover it with a bandaid.
> 
> They younger 2 have tomorrow off, but Nick has school.  They are in different school districts.  I'm off, but Chris has to work.  Chris is not happy that I have another long weekend as they did not get a paid holiday for Christmas or New Year's either.
> 
> I had a decent loss last week, but didn't eat well yesterday so i wouldn't be suprised if I've gained it all back.


So glad Colby is doing better!

*********************
Horrible eating is an understatement.  I'm good all day and then completely blow it at dinner. Last night I went to a dinner party and ate everything...filet minion, potato, bread, cake, appetizers... yes, I ate gluten too   Tonight I had pizza and apple pie 

Each meal was at the home of a friend and in a social situation...so, I guess this is something I should work on...dealing with eating outside my house.

Back on track tomorrow since I am off and can go grocery shopping.  I need to PLAN my meals for the week and my exercise plan.  I'm just so tired lately...probably my gluten slip is zapping my energy.

Off to bed early tonight~
Make great choices Donalds!


----------



## buzz5985

donac said:


> Good Saturday morning everyone.
> 
> I am coming on to vent because I know most of you will understand.
> 
> Ds2 came home from Gambia yesterday.  In Dec he had an interview for a job.  He was told that the second interviews could be while he was in Gambia.  While he was there he got an email about an interview.  He wrote back and was told to call when he got back.  He called when he got back and was told that there is no more spaces for interviews so he has  no chance at the job because they are making their decisions on Tuesday.  He is so disappointed and angry.  He even told my dh that he was sorry he even went.  He wasn't that upset when I got home but is still disappointed.  He knows his professor will be upset because he thought he had a good chance at one of the positions.  We know that the interview did not guarantee the job but it would have been nice if the person took into account that he was away.  They did know that he was working with Engineers Without Borders and not sunning on some island.  He told them.  The person also said she would call him back and he never got that call last night.
> 
> He will get a job but this has soured him for a while.  He is talking about grad school and maybe being a grad assistant.  It will work out for him.
> 
> Vent over.  Thanks for listening.
> 
> WIll be back later
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



It's still really tough out there for jobs.  And as it happens - you can buy a lot of experience now for short money.  Be patient - the job will come!!! 



#1hoosierfan said:


> Good morning Team Donald!
> 
> QOTD -
> 
> The biggest challenge for me has been finding the 60 -75 minutes a day to do p90x.
> 
> I weighed yesterday, and I am down exactly 2 pounds.
> 
> Yesterday, I e-mailed dh and told him that we should run away to Gatlinburg for the weekend..... fully expecting him to say, "no."  Well he said we should go for it.  Neither one of us are spontaneous people AT ALL, so this fun.  We are leaving in a little bit, and will be back Monday evening.  My goal is to "maintain" over the next 2 days......  I know that I will eat pancakes at the Pancake Pantry
> 
> Have a great weekend, and congrats to all of the losers!!!!!!!



Have a great time!!!



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Saturday, January 14*
> UGGGH! Momma said there'd be days like this.....You had to work late, got stuck in traffic and the kids have to be at practice in 20 minutes. What's for dinner???? Do you have an emergency dinner planned for days like this? And there will be days like this. Do you have a healthy place to get take out from? Do you have something in the freezer? Do you have something quick and easy you can throw together on days  you just don't want to cook?
> 
> Bonus--What is your favorite park at WDW and why????
> 
> 
> 
> *Have a super, healthy Saturday! Do something fun today!*



If people in my family didn't like left overs - they would starve.  I always have multiple meals already in the fridge.  I have a vacum sealer and make good use of it.  

Favorite park - toss up between AK and MK.  MK for the nostalgia - AK for just loving every nook and cranny, and discovering whats around every corner.  Itznotazoo!!!  The day I turned 16, my family came home from vacation early so I could start work.  I wanted to go to WDW with my CYO (Catholic Youth Org), and if I wanted to go I had to pay for it myself.  I had the time of my life, and fell head over heals in love with WDW.  





Jujubee727 said:


> I earned a "regular" badge on the lose it app today, because I have recorded my food everyday for 2 weeks! Yay! It's a start to a new habit!!
> 
> Thank you for the advice!! It is hard to not fall back into the habit of just going out, but there are so many benefits to eating at home! We haven't been out to eat at all since my diet started so we are off to a good start!! I like the idea of just going out for special occasions. I was never fond of fast food, my fiance could probably eat McDonalds every day of the week if you let him, and of course he never gains an ounce!



I find by staying home - we have become closer as a family.  DS now 15, loves to help out in the kitchen.  It's amazing what he will talk about while slicing vegies, or peeling potatos!!!  Whatever you like to eat - you can find a copycat recipe for that dish.  We love good steaks.  I would much rather go to a butcher and spend $12.99/pound for a great sirloin steak/filet mignon/ribe eye - than spend $19.99 for a chain restaurant steak.  Believe me - there's a huge difference.  Outback we will spend close to $100 for the 3 of us.  I will go to my butcher spend $53 for 3 steaks.  Baked potatoes another $3.  Asparagus - $2.99.  Salad, wine.  $70 tops for the house version - but the trick - it fed us for 2 days!!!  Fine china, candles, nice music - lovely family dinner.  

My DH never gained an ounce either in his 20's.  He doesn't need to lose a lot now- but he has to work at it now.  Believe me I didn't gain weight from eating fast food, sugar, too many carbs, etc.  I just eat too much good food!!!



Jujubee727 said:


> ok..here we go...my pics!
> 
> The first two are from right before I got preggo with my DD, So close to 4 years ago. I was about 24 at the time.  That is what I consider to be the REAL me! That is the girl that I want in my wedding pictures in October!  I am about 60 lbs away from being that girl again.
> 
> The other two are from our Disney trip this past December (I am 27 now, almost 28, but I feel like I look older then that in these pics).  As you can see from the close up picture, I don't even look like the same person! That's why I look in the mirror and don't even recognize the girl looking back at me!! It is time to change that!
> 
> (I'm on the right.)



I see a beautiful woman and her family!!!  

Janis


----------



## buzz5985

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Sunday, January 15*
> We have been talking a little bit about the voices in your head and negative self-talk and how harmful it can be. Having said that,
> 
> *Give your self a complement. Ideally, I'd love to see three complements. But one catch. The complements cannot contain the following words: Mom, wife, friend, listener, daughter (you get the picture). *
> 
> It's ok if you don't feel comfortable posting the complements here, but if you do that's great!
> 
> *Did you find this easy or hard? How did you feel?*
> 
> *Bonus:* If you could be any character for the day who would you be and why?



I have a great dry sense of humor.  I have great eyes, a great smile, hair that obeys me, a lovely smile.  I have a bust that many envy, and I love it.  I am tall and have long legs.  I have great hands, with long fingers.  I know how to keep a secret.  I am a force to be reckoned with at work.  I am a great driver.  I am a great organizer/party planner.  I give back to my community.  I am a FANTASTIC advocate of woman.  

I have over 100 pounds to lose.  

I choose to focus on my positives.

You wouldn't worry so much about what other people thought if you realised how seldom they do. - Eleanor Roosevelt

Great question Rose!!!

**********************

I have had an awesome weekend.  Nothing special - but I was able to book the last part of my vacation and can't believe it was availalbe.  23 years ago I took my neice to WDW and we stayed in a Treehouse, she was 9.  I just booked a Treehouse and that same neice and her DS 5 is going with us in August.  We are DVC members and will start our vacation out in HHI, on to BWV, then over to the Treehouse.  My DS is taking a friend - so we are going to have a great time - plus babysitters if needed. 

I am on 

Janis


----------



## pjlla

Been sitting here typing replies for nearly an hour on my IPad and they just vanished! Screen went black for a split second and then I was at the main screen. not sure what I did but.........


Sorry I won't be taking the time for a do-over!

I will say it was great to see so many of you with great things to say about yourselves!   

I'll pop on again later on the desktop so I can do some replies with fear of POOF!
............P


----------



## VirataMama4

QOTD Sunday:
1. I have amazing long curly hair
2. Pretty eyes
3. I am a strong woman and can do anything I put my mind too!


Good Morning!

This weekend had it ups and downs, but over all was pretty good.  I struggled getting all my water yesterday, and finally got all of it, but boy could I feel the difference!  I have been drinking more then the 64oz, and my body could feel that it was missing something.  Who knew that would happen.  I also noticed that I wanted to snack more and then I'd feel bad about it.  It is also a couple of weeks before TOM and that is usually when I start snacking and craving sweets, so its going to be work the next couple of weeks.  But I think if I can get past this first month, it will be easier next month.


----------



## pjlla

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Popping in to say hi to my peeps. I miss you guys!!!!!!
> 
> I can't wait until we merge!



Miss you too!  Hope all is well at your house.



cjdj4 said:


> Good morning Donalds!
> 
> We are invited to a Board Game Party tonight at one of my co-worker's house. It is kid friendly so DD is excited. I need to bring a side dish or app. I am going to try and make something yummy and healthy.
> 
> THat sounds like so much fun!!
> 
> Character - Snow White - I just identify with her. That being said, when I retire I want to work at WDW as THE Fairy Godmother. I am dead serious about this too. Everyone who knows this thinks I am crazy, but I KNOW am will be THE Fairy Godmother, and NOT a Fairy Godmother in Training either



FGM would be so much fun!  



JacksLilWench said:


> My sister just heard me say this out loud and replied, "You smell remarkable!"
> 
> What do you smell like??
> 
> But in reality, lol...
> 1. I am a very quick learner.  After watching someone do something once or twice, I can usually do it on my own.
> 2. I am a pretty cute dresser when I am not working at the hospital.  I shop way too much, and buy way too many accessories.  It's a big part of the reason I won't quit my retail job!
> 3. This one isn't really from me, but I like it- I am (apparently) the funniest person my friends know.  I don't know just how true this is, but I do think I'm pretty funny.  And the more confident I get through weight loss, the better my timing/joke remembering ability gets.
> 
> I love people who can make me laugh.
> 
> That was a little harder than I thought it would be.  It feels good though, to say those things in an environment here on the boards that is so pressure-free and positive and motivational.
> 
> I agree!!!!
> 
> If I could be any character for a day, it would be Ariel!  She has always been my favorite character...and she's super-fit, like I will be one day!



OOohh.... what a cute costume too!  



amykathleen2005 said:


> Hmmm. I guess my compliment is that if something needs to get done I will find a way to do it and do it well.
> 
> That is GREAT!
> 
> I would be Jasmine. I just like the whole movie of Aladdin.
> 
> Today I have also reached my minigoal I set for myself and my BMI is now less then 30!



Great job on reaching your mini-goal!  Jasmine costume is  but you could rock it!!



jillbur said:


> 1. I am a hard worker.
> 2. I am a good cook.
> 3. I always can make people laugh.
> 
> This was a little difficult, because I wanted to write about being a mom and I wasn't allowed lol.
> 
> Bonus~I would love, love, love to be Belle. If I was a costume character, I think I would want to be either Chip or Dale. Those two are always so silly and crack my family up.
> 
> Chip and/or Dale would be SO MUCH FUN!  They are is irreverent and playful!!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Well, someone (me) forgot to lock the dog in her crate when we left for church this morning. Dh was home, but sleeping since he worked midnight. That silly dog decided to dump the garbage in the kitchen and eat everything that was edible except a few onion slices. I'm thinking she's not going to be feeling well today. And, as soon as I walked in and saw it, she knew she was in trouble. I looked at her and said, "What did you do?" She put her huge satellite ears back and took off out the doggy door. That will teach me! Oh, and now she is sound asleep laying in a spot of sunshine on the floor of the living room. The life of a dog...
> 
> 
> Yet another reason why we don't have a dog!!
> 
> I went to Burger King while the kids were at Sunday School. They have that oatmeal like McDonald's has. I didn't know they also had it. I didn't get it, but I did get a croissant. Not the healthiest, but I logged it in MFP. I actually sat and did the last two of my classes grades for this nine weeks. My American History and World History are the biggest classes, so I saved those for last. So, all my grades are done except for one kid who has to make up a test. Now all I have to do is 2 loads of laundry, ironing, and cleaning the bathroom and I am done for the day. That leaves nothing for tomorrow! Yay! I may head to Target and Old Navy. It's about 20-25 minutes away. DS8 needs new uniform pants. The problem is that 8s are getting to short and 10s are too long. There's like a 5 inch difference between the two sizes. Does anyone else have this problem with their kids? I guess I'll get the 10s. I'm hoping for some sales, too!
> 
> I hope everyone enjoys your Sunday! I'll be back in a bit to check in.
> 
> Jill



Didn't realize that BK had oatmeal.  I do love the McD oatmeal.  It is waaaay more points than a regular bowl of oatmeal at home, but makes a nice healthy treat occasionally!!  Is the BK oatmeal presweetened??



Rose&Mike said:


> I am loving everyone's complements! You all are doing a great job. And I really appreciate everyone who said it is a little tough. It is a little tough for me too, but that was the point of the exercise I think. To get you thinking in a different direction. I know when my son was home, I had trouble identifying myself away from being a Mom and a wife. And I think that is part of the reason I let my health get away from me. I stopped caring about myself and stopped taking care of myself. But I would have been the first person to sacrifice anything for my family. I really have worked hard this last year at liking myself and feeling good about myself. It's still a work in progress, but I am getting there.
> 
> I think we ALL fall into that rut of thinking of ourselves in a particular role and nothing else.  Other than my Bible study and exercise and my time here you with all, I have NOTHING else that I do that is strictly just FOR ME.... nothing even remotely "selfish".  I can count on ONE HAND the number of "Mom only" weekends or girls nights I've done in the past 10 years.
> 
> I know I will have trouble adjusting when both the kid are gone and I am no longer "full-time" Mom.    Thanks for giving me some food for thought.
> 
> So here's my answer to the QOTD:
> I am a very spatial person. I am very aware of my surroundings. I can see things that are out of level (1/8inch over 6 ft.)  It sounds weird, but it came in handy when we were building our deck and finishing our basement!
> 
> 
> That is a GREAT talent!  I'm pretty good at it myself.
> 
> I am also pretty artsy crafty when I want to be. I guess that would be creative.
> 
> And I have a very happy smile which I really like.
> 
> I agree on the happy smile!  I saw that picture of the three of you that you posted on the Princess board (or was it your journal??).... it is GREAT!
> 
> *Pamela*--great answers to the QOTD! Did you know that there are careers based around going in and organizing people's stuff? My friend had someone come in and tell her how to arrange her furniture.
> 
> I'm not great with furniture, but I can totally rock an organized kitchen or pantry or closet!  I swear I like organizing my scrap supplies better than I actually like scrapping!!
> 
> 
> I can't remember who said they would be Fairy Godmother, but that's who I would choose. Those who have known me have heard this story before, but I call her "My Fairy Godmother". She ALWAYS throws me a kiss in the parade. At the Princess we had a long conversation and my BL friends who were with me said--she really is your Fairy Godmother! I want to be a skinnier version of her, without the grey hair, of course!
> 
> I got new running shoes today! So exciting. They are a pink version of my current shoes which are blue! I have never had pink running shoes before. They were never the right shoe for me. But I love the shoe I am in and they were able to order me a pink pair! I am sooooo happy! I also got a new jacket and running turtle neck. I'm trying some different inserts for my shoes, which I am a little nervous about, but the ones from my pt are bruising my foot a little, so I'm going to see how these do. The girls who sold me the shoes have had the same injuries as me so we all shared war stories.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day!


]

WOOOHOO on new shoes.... and DOUBLE woohoo on them being pink!!



jenanderson said:


> [
> 1.  I am a good planner.  I like to plan our family schedule, our running plans and vacations.  I tend to be very detail-oriented.
> 
> There seem to be a lot of good planners in our group!
> 
> 2.  I am good at good at cooking and baking.  I wish I had more time to do this and that my family liked a bit more variety but when I get the chance I love to be in the kitchen.
> 
> Lucky you!  I hate cooking but somehow I still get stuck doing it several times a day.
> 
> 3.  I am good at inspiring kids to read!  I love children's literature and it is impossible for me not to try to spread the love of reading to kids.  Students who don't like to read tell me all the time that they pick up books because of how I talked about a book.  I am constantly loaning out my books, finding books for students and trying to find new books that might cause a kid who didn't love to read to love at least one book!
> 
> I love kids books too!  I'm starting the Hunger Game series later this week.  Have you read it?  I know I'm behind the curve with this set.... heck, I only read the HP series for the first time this summer!
> 
> Bonus:  I would be Tink.  She is cute and a bit naughty at times.  She seems to have a sense of adventure and I love that she can fly!
> 
> -----------------------------------
> I think I am finally in the groove.  I am using My Fitness Pal and tracking everything.  Today was my day of rest from running but did Wii fit for 30 minutes.  Spent the day doing laundry again, organizing my coupons, doing some food planning so we are ready for the week and enjoying a day with the family.
> 
> I hope everyone had a great day!
> Jen



You and I and the laundry  ..... will it ever end???



belledreamer said:


> 1) I have really pretty eyes.
> 
> 2) I'm good at making my co-workers and customers smile.
> 
> 3) I'm actually a pretty good singer.
> 
> 
> Great stuff!
> 
> 
> This actually took me a couple of hours to decide.  I have had people compliment me before, but I'm not really used to doing that for myself.  I should try to do that more often.
> 
> Bonus:  Definitely Belle.  Everyone says I'm alot like her already.  I'm a total daydreamer, always reading a book, dream of a 'great wide somewhere' and my friends say I'm the most likely to fall in love with a 'beast.'
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> Was able to get my exercising in today which I'm really happy about.  Did Just Dance 3 for almost 40 minutes but didn't find myself near as sore or out-of-breath as when I started so it's progress.
> 
> Spend the rest of the afternoon chilling out and working on a singing project. I did my favorite Disney song, "If I Never Knew You" from Pocahontas with an awesome karaoke I found on Youtube that had another guy doing the voice for John Smith.  Spent another hour fixing the audio cause my microphone isn't all that great...  But I'm really happy with how it turned out.  Still need to post it...
> 
> Getting ready to go eat my favorite veggie: Asparagus!



Sounds like a great weekend.  I did some JD3 also, but I'm an old lady and I TOTALLY don't do all of the moves.  When I get confused I just make sure my right hand is still doing the moves!!



my3princes said:


> Crazy weekend, but what's new.  Colby's foot looked yucky yesterday afternoon so after talking to his doctor I removed the stitches.  It looked much better after a couple of hours.  It appears the stitches were propagating the infection.  It's nicely scabbed over now and I can cover it with a bandaid.
> 
> They younger 2 have tomorrow off, but Nick has school.  They are in different school districts.  I'm off, but Chris has to work.  Chris is not happy that I have another long weekend as they did not get a paid holiday for Christmas or New Year's either.
> 
> I had a decent loss last week, but didn't eat well yesterday so i wouldn't be suprised if I've gained it all back.



First of all.... so happy to hear that Colby's foot is better.  

Second....WOOHOO on the good loss!!  

Enjoy your day off.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> G
> I have beautiful eyes and I have a knack for making people feel really welcome in my house.  Compliments are tough to talk about!!!
> 
> The gift of hospitality is a wonderful thing.  I have trouble with it because I am always so caught up in "is the house perfect?"  and "is everything clean?"  I think it tends to make guests uptight sometimes.
> 
> 
> Horrible eating is an understatement.  I'm good all day and then completely blow it at dinner. Last night I went to a dinner party and ate everything...filet minion, potato, bread, cake, appetizers... yes, I ate gluten too   Tonight I had pizza and apple pie
> 
> Each meal was at the home of a friend and in a social situation...so, I guess this is something I should work on...dealing with eating outside my house.
> 
> Back on track tomorrow since I am off and can go grocery shopping.  I need to PLAN my meals for the week and my exercise plan.  I'm just so tired lately...probably my gluten slip is zapping my energy.
> 
> Off to bed early tonight~
> Make great choices Donalds!



Eating socially can be so difficult.  It is easy to be swayed by what others are ordering/eating... or by trying to please the hostess by eating everything she offers.  As long as you realize it is something you need to work on, you are on the right track.



buzz5985 said:


> I have a great dry sense of humor.  I have great eyes, a great smile, hair that obeys me, a lovely smile.  I have a bust that many envy, and I love it.  I am tall and have long legs.  I have great hands, with long fingers.  I know how to keep a secret.  I am a force to be reckoned with at work.  I am a great driver.  I am a great organizer/party planner.  I give back to my community.  I am a FANTASTIC advocate of woman.
> 
> WOW!  I'm so glad I'm your friend!!
> 
> I have over 100 pounds to lose.
> 
> I choose to focus on my positives.
> 
> *You wouldn't worry so much about what other people thought if you realised how seldom they do. - Eleanor Roosevelt*
> 
> AMEN!  I'm always trying to tell my family not to worry so much about what others think (although I am plenty guilty of that myself).  Chances are they AREN'T thinking about you!!
> 
> Great question Rose!!!
> 
> **********************
> 
> I have had an awesome weekend.  Nothing special - but I was able to book the last part of my vacation and can't believe it was availalbe.  23 years ago I took my neice to WDW and we stayed in a Treehouse, she was 9.  I just booked a Treehouse and that same neice and her DS 5 is going with us in August.  We are DVC members and will start our vacation out in HHI, on to BWV, then over to the Treehouse.  My DS is taking a friend - so we are going to have a great time - plus babysitters if needed.
> 
> I am on
> 
> Janis



That sounds like so much fun!!


Well.... right after I posted on my Ipad, DD called to say that she will be getting a ride part way home from the Y, so I had a few extra minutes to do the replies that I originally lost!

****************

Yesterday was a very productive day here.  I intended to spend a few hours at my scrapping table, but ended up cleaning my scrapping area instead!  But that just means it is ready for me today!

DD has an ortho appointment at 11:20, but she doesn't want to go as she thinks it will take too much time away from studying.  If she DOES end up going, I will pop into Target and Staples while we are out (although I'm sure she will complain bitterly).  If not, I will probably wait and do my Target and Staples run tonight while she is at Rainbow Girls.  It absolutely cannot wait any longer than that though.... we are out of black ink for the printer and DS has some homework he must get done/printed before tomorrow!!  I try to always have at least one back-up ink cartridge of every color in stock, but it appears we have been doing a lot of printing lately!  

Well... my tummy is growling loudly!  I was going to try to wait until 8 am for breakfast, but I think I will at least have a bit of it now!  TTYL.............P


----------



## donac

Good Monday morning 

I hope you have the day off.  

It was pretty quiet here.  Just hung around the house yesterday afternoon and evening.  I did some knitting but not enough.  Watched about an hour of the Golden Globes and then went up to bed to read.  

Nothing much planned for me today.  Dh is prepping for his procedure.  I feel bad for him since it is not until almost 2 this afternoon.  I have to go grocery shopping but I think I will do that after he is home from the procedure.  

Ds2 went back to school yesterday.  I know he didn't want to get too settled here since he had to go back.  He needed to go back so that he could get some more rest before classes started.  His body was still not on east coast time.  He should be fine by Tuesday when classes start. 

Ds1 and his gf are going into the city today.  I don't know what they are doing but I think they are going to Eatily which is run by Lida B and Mario Batalli.

QOTD  I know how to work a graphic calculator and I am the person everyone comes to when they have a problem with the calculator. 

I can keep a secret

I am dependable.  When I say I am going to do something it gets done.

I love Belle Her hair color is the same as mine and I love to read just like her.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## lisah0711

and good thoughts to you and your DH today, *Dona!*

Hello to the rest of Team Donald.    Keep up the good work!


----------



## tigger813

HI all!

Just wanted to say hello to all of my friends over here on the Donald thread! Hope everyone is doing well!

TTFN


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Jujubee727 said:


> ok..here we go...my pics!
> 
> The first two are from right before I got preggo with my DD, So close to 4 years ago. I was about 24 at the time.  That is what I consider to be the REAL me! That is the girl that I want in my wedding pictures in October!  I am about 60 lbs away from being that girl again.
> 
> The other two are from our Disney trip this past December (I am 27 now, almost 28, but I feel like I look older then that in these pics). As you can see from the close up picture, I don't even look like the same person! That's why I look in the mirror and don't even recognize the girl looking back at me!! It is time to change that!
> 
> (I'm on the right.)
> ]



I know what u mean aout not knowing the prson in the mirror but i agree wit the others. You are still a beautiful woman. You will get back to your old self and having your wedding will be great motivation.



Rose&Mike said:


> So, I got my 8 miles in. (I am icing my foot as I type this.) I ran 2 minutes walked a minute and ended up with a 12 minute overall pace. I am happy with that, because long runs are supposed to be slower than race pace. If I could even finish Princess at 12 min miles I would be happy. (Ok, I won't be happy, it is much slower than I was last year, but I am coming back from a nasty, nasty injury, so I will take it and smile and be grateful that I am able to run again.)
> 
> Can you tell my brain has been having an internal struggle with this lately?
> 
> So after running (we were at the Y) I did the crankcycle  and then did dips and pullups. As we were walking out to the car I asked Mike--tell me why again I like this sport and why I continue to think this is a good idea? (I was really tired, my foot was sore, and my legs were very sore from being undertrained due to the injury.) He looked at me and said---You looked really, really skinny when you were doing the pullups and dips. Ok, so I guess that's why I keep doing it.
> 
> I am going to watch the Pats/Broncos game (go Pats!!!) tonight, so I won't be around much. Everyone have a great Saturday night!



Totally did not realize yesterday when i posted that u ran 8 miles. U   are amazing rose. And i love mikes response to you. 



jenanderson said:


> We almost always have egg beaters in the house.  When an emergency dinner is needed, I pull out the frozen baggie of cut onions and peppers and add it to my egg beaters.  I usually also have a jar of low fat spaghetti sauce and whole wheat noodles.  We can add frozen veggies to that for a good meal as well.
> 
> Bonus - My favorite park...hands down = MK!  To me, that is Disney.
> 
> *Deb - *Sorry that Colby's foot is infected.  I hope that it is feeling better soon.
> 
> *Ashley - *I know that you said you did not lose any weight but I bet you are excited that your clothing is fitting differently.  Sometimes that is a better feeling then losing a pound or two!
> 
> *Sara - *I think the hardest thing about the first few weeks is fighting through the stamina issues.  As a runner who is starting over, I really understand how hard it is.  Just fight through it because I promise that you can do it.
> 
> *luvpoohandcompany - *I have been using the My Fitness Pal the past couple of days and really love it.  I found that there is a journal of sorts in there as well so I am using more and more of the app every day.  I hope that your mom's sister is doing better!
> 
> *Dona - *I am sorry that your DS lost out of the 2nd interview. He always sounds like such an amazing young man and you must be proud of all that he does.  I simply hope that something better comes along for him - something where they appreciate his hard work.
> 
> *Pamela - *HUGE thank you to YOU!    I got a package in the mail from you today and spent some of my free time reading the WW magazines.  I am going to read more tomorrow afternoon!  I really appreciate you sending them.  I will pass them along to someone else on the thread or to my friend who is new to WW!  Glad you made it home safely last night!
> 
> *Lindsay - *Grandma's Marathon is an extremely well-known marathon in the midwest.  It started when a group of guys wanted to have a marathon along the north shore of Lake Superior.  They did not have enough money to do it so they asked a local restaurant, Grandma's, if they would help sponsor the event.  Year's later, this marathon has grown immensely and Grandma's Restaurant does incredible business year round.  The course is said to be beautiful and peaceful so we are excited to run this marathon.
> 
> Glad you had a great Zumba class today and I can't wait to hear all about the Disney vacation plans!
> 
> *Michelle - *I hope you are having fun in Gatlinburg!  I think it is great that you took such a spontaneous trip!
> 
> *Kathy - *I just finished filling out the paperwork for my 150 hours of continuing education!  I still need to get one more class completed (a mental health requirement) before I can do my renewal.
> 
> Great job tracking every bite this past week!  I am sure that is going to really pay off!
> 
> *Renee - *I am so PROUD of you!  It is great that despite the lack of sleep and a sick DS...you DID it!  Great job sticking with it and starting week 2 of the C25K!  I am sure it was hard in many ways but remember how great you feel when it was done.  That feeling carries me through many hard runs!  Keep it up!
> 
> * Amy - *My Fitness Pal has an issue with sugar I think.  This morning I had a banana before my run and a clementine after my run and that put my sugars over.  I was shocked!  I might do some research online to see what is up with that or else I am just not going to worry about it much.  My carbs are fine and I know my sugar is not coming from candy.  If the sugar is all from fruit...then so be it!



Jenn the race sounds awesome



jenanderson said:


> Another good day.  I think that since I have finally resolved to really do this, it is so much easier.
> 
> I started the day with a 5.5 mile run.  It was really cold (8°) and windy but I just layered up and got out there.  DH and I took a route that had a lot of hills so it was a really workout.  Our pace was a bit slower then I wanted but I am trying not to let it get to me because I have to remember that I am building up from scratch again.
> 
> When I got home, I drank 64 oz of water in one sitting!  Guess I was thirsty from the run!
> 
> Today was filled with laundry and cleaning.  I did take a bit of time in the afternoon to relax, read a bit and look at some paperwork that needed attention.  I also tried to find a place for DH and I to stay when we run our marathon in June.  I tried tons of hotels in the area and could not find one that would work.  There was either no open rooms or the room rate was FAR ABOVE what we wanted to spend.  Looks like DH and I will be bringing our camper and camping.  Tomorrow I will try to find a campground.  I am a bit worried about that choice because that means we will be a bit further away from the race.  I don't mind it but if the kids come with, I don't want DD trying to maneuver the roads on her own to come and see us.  She will have only had her license for 1 month and the roads in this area are challenging for even experienced drivers.  More research will be needed tomorrow.
> 
> Tonight we had a great dinner as a family and then all watched a movie together.  Now it is time to relax and watch some hockey!
> 
> Have a great night everyone!
> Jen



I knew you would get there jenn. It is such a great feeling to get over the mental hurddle



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Sunday, January 15*
> We have been talking a little bit about the voices in your head and negative self-talk and how harmful it can be. Having said that,
> 
> *Give your self a complement. Ideally, I'd love to see three complements. But one catch. The complements cannot contain the following words: Mom, wife, friend, listener, daughter (you get the picture) *
> 
> It's ok if you don't feel comfortable posting the complements here, but if you do that's great!
> 
> *Did you find this easy or hard? How did you feel?*
> 
> *Bonus:* If you could be any cha



Great sense of humor
Nice hair
Easy to talk to

I would be  cinderella because she is my favorite princess and she lives in a beautiful castle



jillbur said:


> 1. I am a hard worker.
> 2. I am a good cook.
> 3. I always can make people laugh.
> 
> This was a little difficult, because I wanted to write about being a mom and I wasn't allowed lol.
> 
> Bonus~I would love, love, love to be Belle. If I was a costume character, I think I would want to be either Chip or Dale. Those two are always so silly and crack my family up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we are huge Chicago Bear fans, so I am not rooting for the Packers today. DS8 is actually named Payton after Walter Payton. Although, I should root for our division today. I'll think about it lol. I am just anti-Tebow, so that's why I wanted NE to win.
> 
> I've also heard you can do baked potatoes in the crockpot. Maybe I'll try one day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go!!
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Well, someone (me) forgot to lock the dog in her crate when we left for church this morning. Dh was home, but sleeping since he worked midnight. That silly dog decided to dump the garbage in the kitchen and eat everything that was edible except a few onion slices. I'm thinking she's not going to be feeling well today. And, as soon as I walked in and saw it, she knew she was in trouble. I looked at her and said, "What did you do?" She put her huge satellite ears back and took off out the doggy door  That will teach me! Oh, and now she is sound asleep laying in a spot of sunshine on the floor of the living room. The life of a dog...
> 
> I went to Burger King while the kids were at Sunday School. They have that oatmeal like McDonald's has. I didn't know they also had it. I didn't get it, but I did get a croissant. Not the healthiest, but I logged it in MFP. I actually sat and did the last two of my classes grades for this nine weeks. My American History and World History are the biggest classes, so I saved those for last. So, all my grades are done except for one kid who has to make up a test. Now all I have to do is 2 loads of laundry, ironing, and cleaning the bathroom and I am done for the day. That leaves nothing for tomorrow! Yay! I may head to Target and Old Navy. It's about 20-25 minutes away. DS8 needs new uniform pants. The problem is that 8s are getting to short and 10s are too long. There's like a 5 inch difference between the two sizes. Does anyone else have this problem with their kids? I guess I'll get the 10s. I'm hoping for some sales, too!
> 
> I hope everyone enjoys your Sunday! I'll be back in a bit to check in.
> 
> Jill




My son has the same issue with pants and i think  the elastic adjustable belt that they put in most pants now is the greatest  idea ever.



Rose&Mike said:


> I am loving everyone's complements! You all are doing a great job. And I really appreciate everyone who said it is a little tough. It is a little tough for me too, but that was the point of the exercise I think. To get you thinking in a different direction. I know when my son was home, I had trouble identifying myself away from being a Mom and a wife. And I think that is part of the reason I let my health get away from me. I stopped caring about myself and stopped taking care of myself. But I would have been the first person to sacrifice anything for my family. I really have worked hard this last year at liking myself and feeling good about myself. It's still a work in progress, but I am getting there.
> 
> So here's my answer to the QOTD:
> I am a very spatial person. I am very aware of my surroundings. I can see things that are out of level (1/8inch over 6 ft.)  It sounds weird, but it came in handy when we were building our deck and finishing our basement!
> 
> I am also pretty artsy crafty when I want to be. I guess that would be creative.
> 
> And I have a very happy smile which I really like.
> 
> *Pamela*--great answers to the QOTD! Did you know that there are careers based around going in and organizing people's stuff? My friend had someone come in and tell her how to arrange her furniture.
> 
> *Dona*--I definitely have to try the potatoes that way! Do you poke them or put aluminum foil around the potatoes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great complement! Have fun tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you felt ok to answer the question! Smelling good is a good thing! And being a cute dresser and funny is awesome!
> 
> 
> So you must be the go to person! Congrats on your mini goal!
> 
> 
> I knew if I didn't put that one in that we would have a lot of great Moms, wives and good listeners! Great job on your complements!
> 
> 
> I am so jealous about the no grey hair. I am 44 and I have to color. Well, I don't have to, but I do if you know what I mean! And lice, uggh. I would have been itchy too!
> 
> 
> Being a caring person is a great thing!
> 
> ****
> I can't remember who said they would be Fairy Godmother, but that's who I would choose. Those who have known me have heard this story before, but I call her "My Fairy Godmother". She ALWAYS throws me a kiss in the parade. At the Princess we had a long conversation and my BL friends who were with me said--she really is your Fairy Godmother! I want to be a skinnier version of her, without the grey hair, of course!
> 
> I got new running shoes today! So exciting. They are a pink version of my current shoes which are blue! I have never had pink running shoes before. They were never the right shoe for me. But I love the shoe I am in and they were able to order me a pink pair! I am sooooo happy! I also got a new jacket and running turtle neck. I'm trying some different inserts for my shoes, which I am a little nervous about, but the ones from my pt are bruising my foot a little, so I'm going to see how these do. The girls who sold me the shoes have had the same injuries as me so we all shared war stories.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day!



My new shoes are pink too



jenanderson said:


> *Jenn - *I would totally take you up on the chicken soup!   I still haven't made my zero point cabbage soup and I think I am going to hold off.  Tomorrow we are having chicken and I am going to take the left overs and see if I can't make some sort of low fat soup with it.
> 
> *Jill - *How is DS today?  I hope he is getting better.  BTW...I have report cards due in a week and am totally with you - time to assign less work!    Thankfully the last project that my students need to do are presentations and so I can grade them as they present and get then in the grade book quickly.
> 
> *Fran - *Your appetizers sounded so good!  I might have to check out that website!
> 
> *Amy - *Great job reaching your mini-goal!
> 
> *Rose - *What type of shoes did you buy?  I LOVE pink shoes!    My last pair and my current pair are red and bright yellow.  I didn't really like them at first but since I have found matching running clothes I am happy!  Where did you find the clothing?  I really would like a new running skirt but it just seems like they are so expensive right now. I just really love buying running gear.
> 
> 
> 
> Compliments:
> 1.  I am a good planner.  I like to plan our family schedule, our running plans and vacations.  I tend to be very detail-oriented.
> 
> 2.  I am good at good at cooking and baking.  I wish I had more time to do this and that my family liked a bit more variety but when I get the chance I love to be in the kitchen.
> 
> 3.  I am good at inspiring kids to read!  I love children's literature and it is impossible for me not to try to spread the love of reading to kids.  Students who don't like to read tell me all the time that they pick up books because of how I talked about a book.  I am constantly loaning out my books, finding books for students and trying to find new books that might cause a kid who didn't love to read to love at least one book!
> 
> Bonus:  I would be Tink.  She is cute and a bit naughty at times.  She seems to have a sense of adventure and I love that she can fly!
> 
> -----------------------------------
> I think I am finally in the groove.  I am using My Fitness Pal and tracking everything.  Today was my day of rest from running but did Wii fit for 30 minutes.  Spent the day doing laundry again, organizing my coupons, doing some food planning so we are ready for the week and enjoying a day with the family.
> 
> I hope everyone had a great day!
> Jen



I am so glad you got your groove back jenn. So proud of u



buzz5985 said:


> I have a great dry sense of humor.  I have great eyes, a great smile, hair that obeys me, a lovely smile.  I have a bust that many envy, and I love it.  I am tall and have long legs.  I have great hands, with long fingers.  I know how to keep a secret.  I am a force to be reckoned with at work.  I am a great driver.  I am a great organizer/party planner.  I give back to my community.  I am a FANTASTIC advocate of woman.
> 
> I have over 100 pounds to lose.
> 
> I choose to focus on my positives.
> 
> You wouldn't worry so much about what other people thought if you realised how seldom they do. - Eleanor Roosevelt
> 
> Great question Rose!!!
> 
> **********************
> 
> I have had an awesome weekend.  Nothing special - but I was able to book the last part of my vacation and can't believe it was availalbe.  23 years ago I took my neice to WDW and we stayed in a Treehouse, she was 9.  I just booked a Treehouse and that same neice and her DS 5 is going with us in August.  We are DVC members and will start our vacation out in HHI, on to BWV, then over to the Treehouse.  My DS is taking a friend - so we are going to have a great time - plus babysitters if needed.
> 
> I am on
> 
> Janis



Your trip sounds awesome janis

★**************************************************************

Sorry i didnt make it on yesterday. My family got together to celebrate my bday yesterday. It was very nice and i got some great gifts.i am currently typing from my android tablet my parents got me. I also got myself new sneakers with the money i got. they are awesome and i am so happy to have new ones. I did go over my calories yesterday a little but overall made good choices. Today i weighed the same as friday so i was happy about that. 
Im off today with ryan since school is closed. I need to get cleaning before i waste the day away on the computer. I will check back in later.

Keep up the good work everyone


----------



## mikamah

buzz5985 said:


> I have a great dry sense of humor.  I have great eyes, a great smile, hair that obeys me, a lovely smile.  I have a bust that many envy, and I love it.  I am tall and have long legs.  I have great hands, with long fingers.  I know how to keep a secret.  I am a force to be reckoned with at work.  I am a great driver.  I am a great organizer/party planner.  I give back to my community.  I am a FANTASTIC advocate of woman.
> 
> I have over 100 pounds to lose.
> 
> I choose to focus on my positives.
> 
> You wouldn't worry so much about what other people thought if you realised how seldom they do. - Eleanor Roosevelt
> 
> Great question Rose!!!
> 
> **********************
> 
> I have had an awesome weekend.  Nothing special - but I was able to book the last part of my vacation and can't believe it was availalbe.  23 years ago I took my neice to WDW and we stayed in a Treehouse, she was 9.  I just booked a Treehouse and that same neice and her DS 5 is going with us in August.  We are DVC members and will start our vacation out in HHI, on to BWV, then over to the Treehouse.  My DS is taking a friend - so we are going to have a great time - plus babysitters if needed.
> 
> I am on
> 
> Janis


Love your compliments.  And eleanor's quote, which is so very true.  Congrats on booking your trip!!  That is so exciting.  



pjlla said:


> Been sitting here typing replies for nearly an hour on my IPad and they just vanished! Screen went black for a split second and then I was at the main screen. not sure what I did but.........
> ............P


That just plain stinks.  Glad you found some extra time to post. 



lisah0711 said:


> and good thoughts to you and your DH today, *Dona!*
> 
> Hello to the rest of Team Donald.    Keep up the good work!


Hi Lisa!!  We miss seeing you here!!!



tigger813 said:


> HI all!
> 
> Just wanted to say hello to all of my friends over here on the Donald thread! Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> TTFN


Hi Tracey!!  Hope you are well too!!



jillbur said:


> Well, someone (me) forgot to lock the dog in her crate when we left for church this morning. Dh was home, but sleeping since he worked midnight. That silly dog decided to dump the garbage in the kitchen and eat everything that was edible except a few onion slices. I'm thinking she's not going to be feeling well today. And, as soon as I walked in and saw it, she knew she was in trouble. I looked at her and said, "What did you do?" She put her huge satellite ears back and took off out the doggy door  That will teach me! Oh, and now she is sound asleep laying in a spot of sunshine on the floor of the living room. The life of a dog.
> Jill


Oh no!  Hope she was ok after her garbage feast.  And thanks for the reminder of why the crate is a good thing.   I start thinking about leaving Poko out of the crate for a bit, but today she chewed up one of my socks, and a pencil ds has left out.  The pencil she chewed right in front of ds while he watched tv, so I know she does need to be in the crate for now. 



			
				MaryPoppins;43744053 said:
			
		

> [3.  I don't have any gray hair ... yet.  I am 45 and I'm very lucky.
> 
> 
> I have a funny story about this.  Lice was going around my school and I had a few kiddos get it.  Of course I started to itch my head and went to see the nurse.  As she was looking through my hair, she all of a sudden says,"OH MY GOSH!".  In a panic, I said, "What ... I have lice???!!!" And she responds, "No, you don't have any gray hair!"  She just about gave me a heart attack!


I'm 47 and very jealous.  Funny story on the lice check.  My head is a little itchy now after the lice talk.  We have gotten the lice letter home from school at least 3 times this year, and it skeeves me out.  



Rose&Mike said:


> I I got new running shoes today! So exciting. They are a pink version of my current shoes which are blue! I have never had pink running shoes before. They were never the right shoe for me. But I love the shoe I am in and they were able to order me a pink pair! I am sooooo happy! I also got a new jacket and running turtle neck. I'm trying some different inserts for my shoes, which I am a little nervous about, but the ones from my pt are bruising my foot a little, so I'm going to see how these do. The girls who sold me the shoes have had the same injuries as me so we all shared war stories.!


Whoo hoo!! Congrats on the new shoes!! Mine are boring blue and white, it was all they had, but I went online and found last years version in pink/gray/black and ordered a second pair.  I felt a little guilty, but I deserve it, right?  My last pair was over a year old.



jenanderson said:


> *3.  I am good at inspiring kids to read!  I love children's literature and it is impossible for me not to try to spread the love of reading to kids.  Students who don't like to read tell me all the time that they pick up books because of how I talked about a book.  I am constantly loaning out my books, finding books for students and trying to find new books that might cause a kid who didn't love to read to love at least one book!
> 
> Bonus:  I would be Tink.  She is cute and a bit naughty at times.  She seems to have a sense of adventure and I love that she can fly!
> 
> -----------------------------------
> I think I am finally in the groove.  I am using My Fitness Pal and tracking everything.  Today was my day of rest from running but did Wii fit for 30 minutes.  Spent the day doing laundry again, organizing my coupons, doing some food planning so we are ready for the week and enjoying a day with the family.
> *


*Getting kids to love reading is so cool.  A couple years ago, ds couldn't get enough of books, but lately not so much.  I want to get a book we can read together and try and get him hooked again.  Maybe the harry potters.  
Glad you are feeling in the groove again!!  And 150 ce hours!! Yikes, that's a lot.  



my3princes said:



			Crazy weekend, but what's new.  Colby's foot looked yucky yesterday afternoon so after talking to his doctor I removed the stitches.  It looked much better after a couple of hours.  It appears the stitches were propagating the infection.  It's nicely scabbed over now and I can cover it with a bandaid.
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear Colby's doing better. 



RemembertheMagic98 said:



			I would be Belle...she's strong, kind, and was able to fall in love with the inside of the man and see beyond his rough exterior.
*********************
Horrible eating is an understatement.  I'm good all day and then completely blow it at dinner. Last night I went to a dinner party and ate everything...filet minion, potato, bread, cake, appetizers... yes, I ate gluten too   Tonight I had pizza and apple pie 

Each meal was at the home of a friend and in a social situation...so, I guess this is something I should work on...dealing with eating outside my house.

Back on track tomorrow since I am off and can go grocery shopping.  I need to PLAN my meals for the week and my exercise plan.  I'm just so tired lately...probably my gluten slip is zapping my energy.

Off to bed early tonight~
Make great choices Donalds!
		
Click to expand...

Today is a new day to get back on track!!  YOu can do it!!  Love your reason to be belle.  So very true.



dvccruiser76 said:



			Good morning fellow losers and maintainers 

These threads are flying, so I'm not even going to attempt to keep up with them and all the weigh-ins that have been coming in. 

I did want to jump in quick and remind people to keep sending their weigh-ins. We're seeing some great results this week 

Hope everyone has a great Sunday 

Click to expand...

Hi Sue!  Thank you for all your hard work as weight keeper!!



Rose&Mike said:



QOTD Sunday, January 15
We have been talking a little bit about the voices in your head and negative self-talk and how harmful it can be. Having said that,

Give your self a complement. Ideally, I'd love to see three complements. But one catch. The complements cannot contain the following words: Mom, wife, friend, listener, daughter (you get the picture). 

It's ok if you don't feel comfortable posting the complements here, but if you do that's great! 

Did you find this easy or hard? How did you feel?

Bonus: If you could be any character for the day who would you be and why?
		
Click to expand...

I am compassionate and empathetic and have a knack for helping my patients to relax and cope. 
I am determined and when I set my mind to do something I find a way to get there.  
I have great thick hair. (even if it grows out gray)

It was not easy to compliment myself.  I'd say I don't do it enough.  As I wrote the determined comment, I was thinking about when I bought my condo, had my son, bought my house, did the princess.  But when I think about my weight loss, there have been times I've been successful, and determined, and I need to get that determination back again.  I was feeling it last week, but yesterday got a little lazy, and thought i did track everything, I was not as good as I need to be.  So today is a new day, started with a high protein bkfst, a good dog walk/jog, and a new determination to reach my goal.

I would love to be chip or dale, or Tigger.  They get to be silly and make people laugh.  Though in my fantasy, my costume would be air conditioned.  I can not even imagine how they do it in the summer.




Rose&Mike said:



			So, I got my 8 miles in. (I am icing my foot as I type this.) I ran 2 minutes walked a minute and ended up with a 12 minute overall pace. I am happy with that, because long runs are supposed to be slower than race pace. If I could even finish Princess at 12 min miles I would be happy. (Ok, I won't be happy, it is much slower than I was last year, but I am coming back from a nasty, nasty injury, so I will take it and smile and be grateful that I am able to run again.) 

Can you tell my brain has been having an internal struggle with this lately?

So after running (we were at the Y) I did the crankcycle  and then did dips and pullups. As we were walking out to the car I asked Mike--tell me why again I like this sport and why I continue to think this is a good idea? (I was really tired, my foot was sore, and my legs were very sore from being undertrained due to the injury.) He looked at me and said---You looked really, really skinny when you were doing the pullups and dips. Ok, so I guess that's why I keep doing it.

I am going to watch the Pats/Broncos game (go Pats!!!) tonight, so I won't be around much. Everyone have a great Saturday night!

Click to expand...

Good work on the run, and I love how much Mike loves  you and gets you.  So sweet.  I think you should forget about time at the princess, and stop along the way and meet all the characters and do a photo collage of your race.  
Thanks for cheering on the Pats.

Good morning everyone!!  

I'm happy to have one more day off this weekend.  Ds is going to swim with a friend after lunch, and I'll visit with the mom.  Otherwise, not much on the agenda.  Ds need to practice his sax, he's been slacking since vacation.  It's a nice sunny day and supposed to warm up so we'll all walk this afternoon, and maybe go to the skate park.  

Enjoy the day!!*


----------



## mikamah

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sorry i didnt make it on yesterday. My family got together to celebrate my bday yesterday. It was very nice and i got some great gifts.i am currently typing from my android tablet my parents got me. I also got myself new sneakers with the money i got. they are awesome and i am so happy to have new ones. I did go over my calories yesterday a little but overall made good choices. Today i weighed the same as friday so i was happy about that.
> Im off today with ryan since school is closed. I need to get cleaning before i waste the day away on the computer. I will check back in later.


Happy Birthday, Lindsay!!  Enjoy the new Tablet!!


----------



## lisah0711

mikamah said:


> Hi Lisa!!  We miss seeing you here!!!



Miss you all too!  



mikamah said:


> Good work on the run, and I love how much Mike loves  you and gets you.  So sweet.  I think you should forget about time at the princess, and stop along the way and meet all the characters and do a photo collage of your race.



Yes, *Rose,* what she said.  

Sorry guys just can't resist following *Kathy* around!


----------



## jenanderson

Morning Everyone!  We have plans to get out this morning and do a bit of shopping so I wanted to come post a few things before we go.  I plan on coming back and responding to everyone a bit later.

First,   Happy Birthday Lindsay!    I hope you had a really great birthday and that this is a special year for you!

Second, another great quote was waiting for me in my e-mail this morning (I signed up to get them each weekday from Runner's World).  This is a good one for us:

_If you believe in yourself and have the courage, the determination, the dedication, the competitive drive, and you are willing to sacrifice the little things in life and pay the price for the things that are worthwhile, it can be done._

Finally, while I am finally back in the groove, today I am a bit cranky.  I had lost weight this weekend and now I am back up this morning.  I know the scale fluctuates.  I know that it will go back down.  Still, it made me cranky because I was so good all weekend long.  It made me cranky that I did everything I was suppose to and went up.  So, instead of dwelling on it, we are going to go out and shop.  It is 50% off at the thrift store today and we will go to the MOA to get my DD the dress she wants for her semi-formal (I finally got a coupon for it).  I will be sure we walk a lot while we are out.

Have a happy day everyone!
Jen


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

VirataMama4 said:


> QOTD Sunday:
> 1. I have amazing long curly hair
> 2. Pretty eyes
> 3. I am a strong woman and can do anything I put my mind too!
> 
> 
> Good Morning!
> 
> This weekend had it ups and downs, but over all was pretty good.  I struggled getting all my water yesterday, and finally got all of it, but boy could I feel the difference!  I have been drinking more then the 64oz, and my body could feel that it was missing something.  Who knew that would happen.  I also noticed that I wanted to snack more and then I'd feel bad about it.  It is also a couple of weeks before TOM and that is usually when I start snacking and craving sweets, so its going to be work the next couple of weeks.  But I think if I can get past this first month, it will be easier next month.



You know what?  For some reason I felt like snacking all day yesterday too and I also didn't drink like I have been.  I didn't put two and two together, so I'm glad you mentioned this.  Our van decided to "be sick" yesterday as I was about to leave, over the weekend I worked on two 10 page reports for my classes and today and tomorrow I have two final exams to take.  (my school is online.)  Plus the whole family has been home all weekend and today which makes things a little harder!!  So I've been sitting here mad at everything, but now I realize another reason why its so important to get in that water.  It seems to be the glue to holding it all together!!!  Thanks.  
--Lynda


----------



## VirataMama4

GoofyPredsFan said:


> You know what?  For some reason I felt like snacking all day yesterday too and I also didn't drink like I have been.  I didn't put two and two together, so I'm glad you mentioned this.  Our van decided to "be sick" yesterday as I was about to leave, over the weekend I worked on two 10 page reports for my classes and today and tomorrow I have two final exams to take.  (my school is online.)  Plus the whole family has been home all weekend and today which makes things a little harder!!  So I've been sitting here mad at everything, but now I realize another reason why its so important to get in that water.  It seems to be the glue to holding it all together!!!  Thanks.
> --Lynda



  Your life sounds like mine last week!  My car had 2 flat tires(same tire, just wasn't fixed right) 2 different days, the day after the tire finally got fixed, the check engine light came on and it took 2 days for us to figure out what was causing it...  DH is in his final couple of months of school online and has been working 12 hour shifts, so when he's not at work he's on the computer. And he has that "man superpower" to tune everyone out when he's working...   And I think the kids are trying to drive me insane this weekend! I can't wait for tomorrow when they go back to school.   Hope your week gets better!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Sorry to be so late!

Here is the QOTD.

*QOTD Monday, January 16th
Do you have any exercise planned for this week?*

*Bonus*--What is your favorite time to visit WDW or DL?


----------



## my3princes

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Sunday, January 15*
> We have been talking a little bit about the voices in your head and negative self-talk and how harmful it can be. Having said that,
> 
> *Give your self a complement. Ideally, I'd love to see three complements. But one catch. The complements cannot contain the following words: Mom, wife, friend, listener, daughter (you get the picture). *
> 
> It's ok if you don't feel comfortable posting the complements here, but if you do that's great!
> 
> *Did you find this easy or hard? How did you feel?*
> 
> *Bonus:* If you could be any character for the day who would you be and why?



I am very crafty and come up with some really fun projects
I can do anything around the house and anything to the house from plumbing to roofing to interior design
I'm very driven



Rose&Mike said:


> Sorry to be so late!
> 
> Here is the QOTD.
> 
> *QOTD Monday, January 16th
> Do you have any exercise planned for this week?*
> 
> *Bonus*--What is your favorite time to visit WDW or DL?



I never have any exercise planned.  With -16 degrees outside and bad weather on the way I can guanantee it won't be outside.  I did do a ton of housework this morning so I burned some calories.


----------



## cjdj4

Good afternoon everyone! No plans for the day. Just taking down the tree (yes, it is still up). Anytime we get it down before Valentines day is a good year I am going to go running, finally. I have zero plans other than those two things and it has been a super lazy morning here. 



Rose&Mike said:


> I can't remember who said they would be Fairy Godmother, but that's who I would choose. Those who have known me have heard this story before, but I call her "My Fairy Godmother". She ALWAYS throws me a kiss in the parade. At the Princess we had a long conversation and my BL friends who were with me said--she really is your Fairy Godmother! I want to be a skinnier version of her, without the grey hair, of course!
> 
> I got new running shoes today! So exciting. They are a pink version of my current shoes which are blue! I have never had pink running shoes before. They were never the right shoe for me. But I love the shoe I am in and they were able to order me a pink pair! I am sooooo happy! I also got a new jacket and running turtle neck. I'm trying some different inserts for my shoes, which I am a little nervous about, but the ones from my pt are bruising my foot a little, so I'm going to see how these do. The girls who sold me the shoes have had the same injuries as me so we all shared war stories.



It was me who wants to be a Fairy Godmother. I love that she is yours  I didn't think about the weight part. I think I need to be a skinnier FGM too.

I love new running shoes. Especilly pink ones 



jenanderson said:


> *Jenn - *I would totally take you up on the chicken soup!   I still haven't made my zero point cabbage soup and I think I am going to hold off.  Tomorrow we are having chicken and I am going to take the left overs and see if I can't make some sort of low fat soup with it.
> 
> I am good at inspiring kids to read!  I love children's literature and it is impossible for me not to try to spread the love of reading to kids.  Students who don't like to read tell me all the time that they pick up books because of how I talked about a book.  I am constantly loaning out my books, finding books for students and trying to find new books that might cause a kid who didn't love to read to love at least one book!
> 
> I think I am finally in the groove.



I have never made the cabbage soup. Is it any good? I have made the WW taco soup before. I was not in love.  I love that you are good at inspiring kids to read. That is are rare gift. It's great that you feel like you have your groove going. 



			
				MaryPoppins;43744053 said:
			
		

> 3.  I don't have any gray hair ... yet.  I am 45 and I'm very lucky.
> 
> You are lucky! I found my first grey at 18
> I have a funny story about this.  Lice was going around my school and I had a few kiddos get it.  Of course I started to itch my head and went to see the nurse.  As she was looking through my hair, she all of a sudden says,"OH MY GOSH!".  In a panic, I said, "What ... I have lice???!!!" And she responds, "No, you don't have any gray hair!"  She just about gave me a heart attack!



That is a funny story. I hate lice!!!!! Of course DD got it 2 years ago. Guess who else got it? Yep, that was me. What a nightmare. Just thinking about it gives me the Heebee Jeebees!



jillbur said:


> I hate when kids at school get lice. I feel ichy for at least a week! One time I woke DH up to check my hair in the middle of the night. Needless to say, he wasn't happy with me
> 
> 
> My next nine weeks grading gets all messed up because we have weeks of state testing. I don't assign much during testing weeks, so I end up not having as many grades. I'm actually looking forward to it! I still have to finish up that darn IEP. I'm almost done, though.!





pjlla said:


> Been sitting here typing replies for nearly an hour on my IPad and they just vanished! Screen went black for a split second and then I was at the main screen. not sure what I did but.........



That is the worst. One thing I try to do is remember to copy everything you wrote just in case it doesn't post. At least that way you won't have to retype it all. 



pjlla said:


> FGM would be so much fun!



Right? It would be so cool going around and granting wishes, turning pumpkins into carriages and such. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I would be  cinderella because she is my favorite princess and she lives in a beautiful castle
> 
> 
> Sorry i didnt make it on yesterday. My family got together to celebrate my bday yesterday. It was very nice and i got some great gifts.i am currently typing from my android tablet my parents got me. I also got myself new sneakers with the money i got. they are awesome and i am so happy to have new ones. I did go over my calories yesterday a little but overall made good choices. Today i weighed the same as friday so i was happy about that.
> Im off today with ryan since school is closed. I need to get cleaning before i waste the day away on the computer. I will check back in later.



Happy Birthday!



jenanderson said:


> _If you believe in yourself and have the courage, the determination, the dedication, the competitive drive, and you are willing to sacrifice the little things in life and pay the price for the things that are worthwhile, it can be done._
> 
> Finally, while I am finally back in the groove, today I am a bit cranky.  I had lost weight this weekend and now I am back up this morning.  I know the scale fluctuates.  I know that it will go back down.  Still, it made me cranky because I was so good all weekend long.  It made me cranky that I did everything I was suppose to and went up.  So, instead of dwelling on it, we are going to go out and shop.



Great attitude! Don't let the scale get you down. Thanks for the quote 



Rose&Mike said:


> Sorry to be so late!
> 
> Here is the QOTD.
> 
> *QOTD Monday, January 16th
> Do you have any exercise planned for this week?*
> 
> *Bonus*--What is your favorite time to visit WDW or DL?



I am going to ease back into running this week. I have been avioding it up to now. But, it is gorgeous out and I have no plans (other than to get that dang Xmas tree down, lol). So I have no excuses. I need to go running. 

MY favorite time to visit WDW is during Food and Wine


----------



## Rose&Mike

jenanderson said:


> *Rose - *What type of shoes did you buy?  I LOVE pink shoes!    My last pair and my current pair are red and bright yellow.  I didn't really like them at first but since I have found matching running clothes I am happy!  Where did you find the clothing?  I really would like a new running skirt but it just seems like they are so expensive right now. I just really love buying running gear.
> 
> Compliments:
> 1.  I am a good planner.  I like to plan our family schedule, our running plans and vacations.  I tend to be very detail-oriented.
> 
> 2.  I am good at good at cooking and baking.  I wish I had more time to do this and that my family liked a bit more variety but when I get the chance I love to be in the kitchen.
> 
> 3.  I am good at inspiring kids to read!  I love children's literature and it is impossible for me not to try to spread the love of reading to kids.  Students who don't like to read tell me all the time that they pick up books because of how I talked about a book.  I am constantly loaning out my books, finding books for students and trying to find new books that might cause a kid who didn't love to read to love at least one book!
> 
> Bonus:  I would be Tink.  She is cute and a bit naughty at times.  She seems to have a sense of adventure and I love that she can fly!
> 
> -----------------------------------
> I think I am finally in the groove.  I am using My Fitness Pal and tracking everything.  Today was my day of rest from running but did Wii fit for 30 minutes.  Spent the day doing laundry again, organizing my coupons, doing some food planning so we are ready for the week and enjoying a day with the family.
> 
> I hope everyone had a great day!
> Jen


Great compliments Jen! I'm glad you are feeling more on! I love what you said about reading and kids. When he was little my DS called his books his "friends." (Of course he had real friends too.) He just loved to read!

My shoes are Brooks Ghost 4. They come in three colors, but most of the stores don't have the pink so they ordered them for me. 

I have tricky feet and this is why I encourage everyone to have someone check and make sure they are in the right shoe at least once a year. In 2010 when I weighed 50 more pounds I pronated. So I needed shoes for that. In 2011 after I lost all the weight I was running shoes for pronating and was having plantar fascitis problems so added in an insert. Well guess what???? I wasn't pronating anymore. I ended up with the nastiest case of itbs. Now I actually suppinate a tiny bit, but I still need good arch support cause of the p-f and other foot issues. So I run in the Brooks with a custom insert. The Brooks are a neutral shoe with good cushioning and arch support. 

Mike has been kind of hinting about trying to go to the "barefoot" shoes, specifically the Merrells after spring racing season is over. I'm not sure how I feel about that yet. 

I got a shirt and jacket at Target. They were on clearance. I need to look around for a waterproof jacket on clearance. I just can't pay a $100 for a jacket!




belledreamer said:


> 1) I have really pretty eyes.
> 
> 2) I'm good at making my co-workers and customers smile.
> 
> 3) I'm actually a pretty good singer.
> 
> This actually took me a couple of hours to decide.  I have had people compliment me before, but I'm not really used to doing that for myself.  I should try to do that more often.
> 
> Bonus:  Definitely Belle.  Everyone says I'm alot like her already.  I'm a total daydreamer, always reading a book, dream of a 'great wide somewhere' and my friends say I'm the most likely to fall in love with a 'beast.'
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> Was able to get my exercising in today which I'm really happy about.  Did Just Dance 3 for almost 40 minutes but didn't find myself near as sore or out-of-breath as when I started so it's progress.
> 
> Spend the rest of the afternoon chilling out and working on a singing project. I did my favorite Disney song, "If I Never Knew You" from Pocahontas with an awesome karaoke I found on Youtube that had another guy doing the voice for John Smith.  Spent another hour fixing the audio cause my microphone isn't all that great...  But I'm really happy with how it turned out.  Still need to post it...
> 
> Getting ready to go eat my favorite veggie: Asparagus!


Great job on your exercise and your compliments!



jillbur said:


> New running shoes are always so exciting! What kind of shoes do you wear? I have to check to see what mine are. I need serious arch support in my shoes.


I have arch issues, too. Well specifically I am recovering from a nasty p-f flareup. They told me yesterday at the running store that a lot of the shoes with good arch support also are made to correct mild to moderate pronation. Since I now suppinate, I had to go with the neutral shoes. My physical therapist made custom inserts for me for about $85.00. I have to replace them about once a year she said. I also have a pair of over the counter inserts cause sometimes the custom ones get wet and sweaty and need a day off.

Oh, and I have been running Brooks Ghost since last April and have been really happy with them. Especially since they have pink now!



my3princes said:


> Crazy weekend, but what's new.  Colby's foot looked yucky yesterday afternoon so after talking to his doctor I removed the stitches.  It looked much better after a couple of hours.  It appears the stitches were propagating the infection.  It's nicely scabbed over now and I can cover it with a bandaid.
> 
> They younger 2 have tomorrow off, but Nick has school.  They are in different school districts.  I'm off, but Chris has to work.  Chris is not happy that I have another long weekend as they did not get a paid holiday for Christmas or New Year's either.
> 
> I had a decent loss last week, but didn't eat well yesterday so i wouldn't be suprised if I've gained it all back.


i'm glad his foot is doing better! Hang in there!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I have beautiful eyes and I have a knack for making people feel really welcome in my house.  Compliments are tough to talk about!!!
> 
> I would be Belle...she's strong, kind, and was able to fall in love with the inside of the man and see beyond his rough exterior.
> 
> 
> 
> *********************
> Horrible eating is an understatement.  I'm good all day and then completely blow it at dinner. Last night I went to a dinner party and ate everything...filet minion, potato, bread, cake, appetizers... yes, I ate gluten too   Tonight I had pizza and apple pie


Great compliments! Can you tell when you have gluten? When I first went gluten free I would feel horrid if I even had a tiny bit. It's been so long since I have had any on purpose, I have no idea how I would feel.

Dinner parties are hard. I would try to drink a ton of water. Also try to incorporate the slow eating philosophies. Fork down between every bite. Tiny portions. Each portion should take 15 minutes to eat--that way you will know if you are full or not before getting something else.



buzz5985 said:


> I find by staying home - we have become closer as a family.  DS now 15, loves to help out in the kitchen.  It's amazing what he will talk about while slicing vegies, or peeling potatos!!!  Whatever you like to eat - you can find a copycat recipe for that dish.  We love good steaks.  I would much rather go to a butcher and spend $12.99/pound for a great sirloin steak/filet mignon/ribe eye - than spend $19.99 for a chain restaurant steak.  Believe me - there's a huge difference.  Outback we will spend close to $100 for the 3 of us.  I will go to my butcher spend $53 for 3 steaks.  Baked potatoes another $3.  Asparagus - $2.99.  Salad, wine.  $70 tops for the house version - but the trick - it fed us for 2 days!!!  Fine china, candles, nice music - lovely family dinner.


Mike and I were having a similar conversation yesterday. I found some g-f pasta that I want to order online and they ship it to you. They have pumpkin ravioli and all kinds of really yummy stuff that I never get to have anymore. Well, it's kind of pricey. But one, we can't find it anywhere around here. And two even if we could find it to eat out, it would cost way more than going out to eat. So I need to just decide it's worth the money and then we get it make a big deal, get out the wine and the candles and have a good meal.

Thanks for sharing.



buzz5985 said:


> I have a great dry sense of humor.  I have great eyes, a great smile, hair that obeys me, a lovely smile.  I have a bust that many envy, and I love it.  I am tall and have long legs.  I have great hands, with long fingers.  I know how to keep a secret.  I am a force to be reckoned with at work.  I am a great driver.  I am a great organizer/party planner.  I give back to my community.  I am a FANTASTIC advocate of woman.
> 
> I have over 100 pounds to lose.
> 
> I choose to focus on my positives.
> 
> You wouldn't worry so much about what other people thought if you realised how seldom they do. - Eleanor Roosevelt
> 
> Great question Rose!!!
> 
> **********************
> 
> I have had an awesome weekend.  Nothing special - but I was able to book the last part of my vacation and can't believe it was availalbe.  23 years ago I took my neice to WDW and we stayed in a Treehouse, she was 9.  I just booked a Treehouse and that same neice and her DS 5 is going with us in August.  We are DVC members and will start our vacation out in HHI, on to BWV, then over to the Treehouse.  My DS is taking a friend - so we are going to have a great time - plus babysitters if needed.
> 
> I am on
> 
> Janis


Great compliments! And congratulations on your trip! Too exciting! Sounds like lots and lots of fun!





VirataMama4 said:


> QOTD Sunday:
> 1. I have amazing long curly hair
> 2. Pretty eyes
> 3. I am a strong woman and can do anything I put my mind too!
> 
> 
> Good Morning!
> 
> This weekend had it ups and downs, but over all was pretty good.  I struggled getting all my water yesterday, and finally got all of it, but boy could I feel the difference!  I have been drinking more then the 64oz, and my body could feel that it was missing something.  Who knew that would happen.  I also noticed that I wanted to snack more and then I'd feel bad about it.  It is also a couple of weeks before TOM and that is usually when I start snacking and craving sweets, so its going to be work the next couple of weeks.  But I think if I can get past this first month, it will be easier next month.


PMS is always challenging for me, but I try to look at it as, if I can make it through that week without a gain, I know a week later I will have a good loss! Great job on the compliments!

Have a good day *Pamela!*


*Dona*--I hope today goes by fast and brings you good news!



lisah0711 said:


> and good thoughts to you and your DH today, *Dona!*
> 
> Hello to the rest of Team Donald.    Keep up the good work!


Hi Lisa!



tigger813 said:


> HI all!
> 
> Just wanted to say hello to all of my friends over here on the Donald thread! Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> TTFN


And you too Tracey!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sorry i didnt make it on yesterday. My family got together to celebrate my bday yesterday. It was very nice and i got some great gifts.i am currently typing from my android tablet my parents got me. I also got myself new sneakers with the money i got. they are awesome and i am so happy to have new ones. I did go over my calories yesterday a little but overall made good choices. Today i weighed the same as friday so i was happy about that.
> Im off today with ryan since school is closed. I need to get cleaning before i waste the day away on the computer. I will check back in later.
> 
> Keep up the good work everyone


Glad you had a good day Lindsay!

Your actual birthday is Wednesday, right? So I can sing to you then? 
New sneakers are the bomb! I am so happy to have new shoes!



mikamah said:


> Whoo hoo!! Congrats on the new shoes!! Mine are boring blue and white, it was all they had, but I went online and found last years version in pink/gray/black and ordered a second pair.  I felt a little guilty, but I deserve it, right?  My last pair was over a year old.
> 
> 
> I am compassionate and empathetic and have a knack for helping my patients to relax and cope.
> I am determined and when I set my mind to do something I find a way to get there.
> I have great thick hair. (even if it grows out gray)


Kathy you definitely needed new shoes! I guess I have uber sensitive feet because I'm lucky if I get three months out of a pair! But it is my one big splurge other than the Baileys and Chambord. I wish you could be my nurse if I ever get sick!



lisah0711 said:


> Miss you all too!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, *Rose,* what she said.
> 
> Sorry guys just can't resist following *Kathy* around!


I'm working on it. It's a big mental shift for me...... You know there is going to be some dude trying to pass me the last two or three miles that is going to drive me insane. Mike at least knows to let me finish this race ahead of him!



jenanderson said:


> Finally, while I am finally back in the groove, today I am a bit cranky.  I had lost weight this weekend and now I am back up this morning.  I know the scale fluctuates.  I know that it will go back down.  Still, it made me cranky because I was so good all weekend long.  It made me cranky that I did everything I was suppose to and went up.  So, instead of dwelling on it, we are going to go out and shop.  It is 50% off at the thrift store today and we will go to the MOA to get my DD the dress she wants for her semi-formal (I finally got a coupon for it).  I will be sure we walk a lot while we are out.
> 
> Have a happy day everyone!
> Jen


I weigh every day too. So the scale can be a rollercoaster sometimes. Hang in there!
Have fun at MOA today!



Rose&Mike said:


> Sorry to be so late!
> 
> Here is the QOTD.
> 
> *QOTD Monday, January 16th
> Do you have any exercise planned for this week?*
> 
> *Bonus*--What is your favorite time to visit WDW or DL?


So my plan for the week:
Sunday walk 30 min
Monday Run 3 miles
Tues Bike 30 min and strength
Wed Pool run 45 min
Thurs walk 30 min and maybe some strength
Fri walk 30 min
Saturday Run 4-6 miles

We ran this morning and my foot is doing pretty well. Slowly ramping up those miles. We did 3.1 today. It was around 42, which was cold to us, but tolerable. At about a mile in it started raining. Yuck! By the end I was a popsicle!

Today someone is coming to look at our kitchen cabinets. We were going to do a complete redo but didn't want to spend that much. So this guy "refreshes" your cabinets. Then we would have new countertops put in and Mike and I would put in a new floor. We'll see.

I hope everyone has a great Monday! I am enjoying having the day off!


----------



## Rose&Mike

my3princes said:


> I am very crafty and come up with some really fun projects
> I can do anything around the house and anything to the house from plumbing to roofing to interior design
> I'm very driven
> 
> 
> 
> I never have any exercise planned.  With -16 degrees outside and bad weather on the way I can guanantee it won't be outside.  I did do a ton of housework this morning so I burned some calories.


I still think you need to wear a pedometer Deb. I bet keeping up with those three boys gets you lots of steps!



cjdj4 said:


> Good afternoon everyone! No plans for the day. Just taking down the tree (yes, it is still up). Anytime we get it down before Valentines day is a good year I am going to go running, finally. I have zero plans other than those two things and it has been a super lazy morning here.
> 
> 
> 
> It was me who wants to be a Fairy Godmother. I love that she is yours  I didn't think about the weight part. I think I need to be a skinnier FGM too.
> 
> I love new running shoes. Especilly pink ones


Our tree is coming down today. Our lights are still up outside--I like them, what can I say! Good luck with the running. Definitely we need to make FGM a little fitter!


----------



## VirataMama4

Rose&Mike said:


> Sorry to be so late!
> 
> Here is the QOTD.
> 
> *QOTD Monday, January 16th
> Do you have any exercise planned for this week?*
> 
> *Bonus*--What is your favorite time to visit WDW or DL?



I do!  I will finish week 2 of c25k on Wed. and am thinking of repeating it before going on to week 3.   I'm also thinking of trying a spin class.

My favorite time to visit...  Anytime!   Ok, I really like the first week of Dec. Crowds are low and the Christmas decorations are up.


----------



## Mary•Poppins

buzz5985 said:


> I have a great dry sense of humor.  I have great eyes, a great smile, hair that obeys me, a lovely smile.  I have a bust that many envy, and I love it.  I am tall and have long legs.  I have great hands, with long fingers.  I know how to keep a secret.  I am a force to be reckoned with at work.  I am a great driver.  I am a great organizer/party planner.  I give back to my community.  I am a FANTASTIC advocate of woman.
> 
> I have over 100 pounds to lose.
> 
> I choose to focus on my positives.
> 
> You wouldn't worry so much about what other people thought if you realised how seldom they do. - Eleanor Roosevelt
> 
> Great question Rose!!!
> 
> **********************
> 
> I have had an awesome weekend.  Nothing special - but I was able to book the last part of my vacation and can't believe it was availalbe.  23 years ago I took my neice to WDW and we stayed in a Treehouse, she was 9.  I just booked a Treehouse and that same neice and her DS 5 is going with us in August.  We are DVC members and will start our vacation out in HHI, on to BWV, then over to the Treehouse.  My DS is taking a friend - so we are going to have a great time - plus babysitters if needed.
> 
> I am on
> 
> Janis



Janis ... Your compliments really inspired me.  I sometimes think we don't focus on what we are really good at.  Thanks!  And ... your trip sounds wonderful.  Enjoy it.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sorry i didnt make it on yesterday. My family got together to celebrate my bday yesterday. It was very nice and i got some great gifts.i am currently typing from my android tablet my parents got me. I also got myself new sneakers with the money i got. they are awesome and i am so happy to have new ones. I did go over my calories yesterday a little but overall made good choices. Today i weighed the same as friday so i was happy about that.
> Im off today with ryan since school is closed. I need to get cleaning before i waste the day away on the computer. I will check back in later.
> 
> Keep up the good work everyone



Happy Birthday!   



jenanderson said:


> Morning Everyone!  We have plans to get out this morning and do a bit of shopping so I wanted to come post a few things before we go.  I plan on coming back and responding to everyone a bit later.
> 
> First,   Happy Birthday Lindsay!    I hope you had a really great birthday and that this is a special year for you!
> 
> Second, another great quote was waiting for me in my e-mail this morning (I signed up to get them each weekday from Runner's World).  This is a good one for us:
> 
> _If you believe in yourself and have the courage, the determination, the dedication, the competitive drive, and you are willing to sacrifice the little things in life and pay the price for the things that are worthwhile, it can be done._
> 
> Finally, while I am finally back in the groove, today I am a bit cranky.  I had lost weight this weekend and now I am back up this morning.  I know the scale fluctuates.  I know that it will go back down.  Still, it made me cranky because I was so good all weekend long.  It made me cranky that I did everything I was suppose to and went up.  So, instead of dwelling on it, we are going to go out and shop.  It is 50% off at the thrift store today and we will go to the MOA to get my DD the dress she wants for her semi-formal (I finally got a coupon for it).  I will be sure we walk a lot while we are out.
> 
> Have a happy day everyone!
> Jen



Jen this is me this week.  I am keeping on track with calories and exercising daily ... but I have actually gone back up!  (What the heck! )  This is when I have to tell myself ... "stay with the program, stay with the program".  *** sigh ***


Rose&Mike said:


> Sorry to be so late!
> 
> Here is the QOTD.
> 
> *QOTD Monday, January 16th
> Do you have any exercise planned for this week?*
> 
> *Bonus*--What is your favorite time to visit WDW or DL?



I have been walking/running every day.  The only day that is going to be difficult is Thursday.  But, I will see what happens.

I have been to DW in Oct., early Dec, and over Labor Day.  I was there when during the summer when I was 7 and a teenager and I don't remember it too much ... other than it was crowded.

Because of how crowded it is, I would have to say Sept/October is my favorite.  We actually just walked on to rides with no lines.  It was lovely to see all the Christmas decorations in Dec., however, it got cold while we were there (40 degrees) and didn't get to swim and enjoy the pool.


----------



## jillbur

mommyof2Pirates said:


> My son has the same issue with pants and i think  the elastic adjustable belt that they put in most pants now is the greatest  idea ever.



I can only buy the adjustable waist pants, or DSs would have to wear belts. They are so stinking skinny! You're right, best idea ever! 




mikamah said:


> Oh no!  Hope she was ok after her garbage feast.  And thanks for the reminder of why the crate is a good thing.   I start thinking about leaving Poko out of the crate for a bit, but today she chewed up one of my socks, and a pencil ds has left out.  The pencil she chewed right in front of ds while he watched tv, so I know she does need to be in the crate for now.
> 
> 
> I would love to be chip or dale, or Tigger.  They get to be silly and make people laugh.  Though in my fantasy, my costume would be air conditioned.  I can not even imagine how they do it in the summer.



Well, our dog was perfectly fine all day and night. I was just on the phone with my college roommate and told her this dog will probably never die! She has eaten everything from a whole chocolate bar to bones and she is always fine. But, I need to remember that darn crate!

I always thought it must be so hot in those costumes. I guess that's why they are out for 15 minutes then have a break. I also thought it might get a little smelly in there 




Rose&Mike said:


> Sorry to be so late!
> 
> Here is the QOTD.
> 
> *QOTD Monday, January 16th
> Do you have any exercise planned for this week?*
> 
> *Bonus*--What is your favorite time to visit WDW or DL?



Today~circuit training class
Tues~Running
Wed~circuit training class
Thurs~running
Fri~day off
Sat~yoga

Well, as an adult with kids we have only been at one time of the year~end of Jan/beginning of Feb. We loved the time. Weather was great (highs around 80) and crowds were crazy low! We want to go back next year and might try the end of April. We'll see.




Rose&Mike said:


> My shoes are Brooks Ghost 4. They come in three colors, but most of the stores don't have the pink so they ordered them for me.
> 
> I have arch issues, too. Well specifically I am recovering from a nasty p-f flareup. They told me yesterday at the running store that a lot of the shoes with good arch support also are made to correct mild to moderate pronation. Since I now suppinate, I had to go with the neutral shoes. My physical therapist made custom inserts for me for about $85.00. I have to replace them about once a year she said. I also have a pair of over the counter inserts cause sometimes the custom ones get wet and sweaty and need a day off.
> 
> Oh, and I have been running Brooks Ghost since last April and have been really happy with them. Especially since they have pink now!



I just looked at my shoes. They are Saucony ProGrid. And they are pink also! I need a new pair and will probably look at Running (or is it Runners) Warehouse to see if they have this same kind.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Well, DS8 is fine again this morning. So, me and the boys headed out bright and early to Target. I went to get uniform pants and ended up spending $200   Shhhhh...don't tell DH  I ended up getting him 4 pairs of uniform pants, jeans, a polo shirt, and 2 long sleeve shirts. Can you tell he's growing? Then we picked up a couple clearance toys for birthdays we have coming up and some odds and ends. I asked DSs if there were any other stores they wanted to go to (expecting Toys R Us), but they said the pet store. That was fine with me, until they begged for fish. Now, I am an animal lover~but, I don't do fish or birds! We've had fish and I'm the only one who will clean the tank. It's like DH is helpless when it comes to pets! And birds? I just don't understand why people would want one as a pet. Sorry for all those fish and bird lovers out there! So, I was happy to leave the pet store empty handed.

I made Rachael Ray's recipe for Stuffed Pepper Stoup (a thicker soup like a stew) for dinner tonight, but I am already at my calories for the day! I am so hungry and just want to snack! I don't know what's going on. Luckily, I will burn some calories at the gym tonight, but I will be over calories after I eat dinner. Oh well, maybe tomorrow will be better. 

I am off to iron some clothes. I'll try to be back later, but I know DH wants to watch a movie tonight. So if I don't get on, I'll be back tomorrow.

Jill


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

Rose&Mike said:


> Sorry to be so late!
> 
> Here is the QOTD.
> 
> *QOTD Monday, January 16th
> Do you have any exercise planned for this week?*
> 
> *Bonus*--What is your favorite time to visit WDW or DL?



Ok well, I am planning to do some walk/jogs on the treadmill and at the indoor track at the gym.  Also I like to ride the stationary bike at the gym and use the weights.  I really wish I could utilize the gym more because it's free (except classes) but I just don't really know what to do there.  I feel like I just wing it and am not making the most of the opportunity.  Any ideas would be great!!  I have a weight room, cardio room and indoor track to use.  At home I also love playing Just Dance 3 and I do various exercise DVD's most days.  You can see my "plan" is not very organized...I really need to work on that.


----------



## clhcpaca

Can't post over the weekend---no internet at home.  So, I thought I would answer Saturday thru Monday questions.

1/14/12 QOTD----What for dinner in a hurry?  I have Weight Watchers and Lean Cuisine meals in the freezer.
Favorite WDW park is Epcot:  I like visiting all the countries, looking through the different stores and eating at the restaurants.

1/15/12 QOTD----Complements are hard!!!
                          1) I have a nice smile
                          2) I am an organized person
                          3) I am very good with numbers
My character would be Tinkerbell.  She's cute, got an attitude and can fly.

1/16/12 QOTD----Not really working on exercise much right now.  I do plan to do some walking on my days off: 10-20 minutes or as much as I long as I can.
Usually I visit WDW in September/early October (It's slow at work).  This year I'm going to meet up with my brother the end of September and attend the F&WF the first week of October.  I go for two weeks because I don't really like flying.  I have been twice at Christmas with my daughter and her family and really love WDW at that time.

My weight is not moving


----------



## pjlla

Just popping on to see if there was any word from Dona about her DH. I know his procedure wasn't til 2pm, so it is possible they aren't even discharging him for a bit yet. Just wanted to check. I'll BBL to chat...........P


----------



## momofdjc

Rose&Mike said:


> Sorry to be so late!
> 
> Here is the QOTD.
> 
> *QOTD Monday, January 16th
> Do you have any exercise planned for this week?*
> 
> *Bonus*--What is your favorite time to visit WDW or DL?




I'm planning on doing a couple of DVD workouts today, Wednesday, and Friday.  Tuesday and Thursday I will most likely ride the exersize bike we have.  I'll have to plan the weekend when I see what the calendar looks like.

My favorite time to visit WDW is December.  I'd go anytime though.


Haven't been on much the past week.  Work was crazy and then my computer decided to not work over the weekend.  I'm just going to jump in from today instead of trying to catch-up.  I'm going to try to keep up better from now on.


----------



## donac

Hi everyone We just made it home from the procedure. 

They only found one small polyp this time (Last time they found 3) so I am happy about that.  They did find some erosion in his stomach so I have to go and get his medication.  They also did a biopsy from his small intestine to check for celiac.  Will know about that on Friday.  All in all I think it was good news.  SO I am happy.  

Thanks for all the good thoughts.  

Off to the pharmacy, 

Happy Birthday Lindsey and Betty White.  There is a special on tv tonight to celebrate her 90th. 

Have a happy and healthy evening.


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

tigger813 said:


> HI all!
> 
> Just wanted to say hello to all of my friends over here on the Donald thread! Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> TTFN


Hi Tracey! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> *********
> 
> Sorry i didnt make it on yesterday. My family got together to celebrate my bday yesterday. It was very nice and i got some great gifts.i am currently typing from my android tablet my parents got me. I also got myself new sneakers with the money i got. they are awesome and i am so happy to have new ones. I did go over my calories yesterday a little but overall made good choices. Today i weighed the same as friday so i was happy about that.
> Im off today with ryan since school is closed. I need to get cleaning before i waste the day away on the computer. I will check back in later.
> 
> Keep up the good work everyone


Yay for birthdays!!!  My "1/2 Way to 39" was last week...should have bought myself a gift...lol!  Sounds like you had a fun celebration!!  So jealous of you new sneakers!!!



mikamah said:


> It was not easy to compliment myself.  I'd say I don't do it enough.  As I wrote the determined comment, I was thinking about when I bought my condo, had my son, bought my house, did the princess.  But when I think about my weight loss, there have been times I've been successful, and determined, and I need to get that determination back again.  I was feeling it last week, but yesterday got a little lazy, and thought i did track everything, I was not as good as I need to be.  So today is a new day, started with a high protein bkfst, a good dog walk/jog, and a new determination to reach my goal.
> 
> I would love to be chip or dale, or Tigger.  They get to be silly and make people laugh.  Though in my fantasy, my costume would be air conditioned.  I can not even imagine how they do it in the summer.
> 
> I'm happy to have one more day off this weekend.  Ds is going to swim with a friend after lunch, and I'll visit with the mom.  Otherwise, not much on the agenda.  Ds need to practice his sax, he's been slacking since vacation.  It's a nice sunny day and supposed to warm up so we'll all walk this afternoon, and maybe go to the skate park.
> 
> Enjoy the day!!


GO Kathy!!!! You are such an amazing person 



GoofyPredsFan said:


> You know what?  For some reason I felt like snacking all day yesterday too and I also didn't drink like I have been.  I didn't put two and two together, so I'm glad you mentioned this.  Our van decided to "be sick" yesterday as I was about to leave, over the weekend I worked on two 10 page reports for my classes and today and tomorrow I have two final exams to take.  (my school is online.)  Plus the whole family has been home all weekend and today which makes things a little harder!!  So I've been sitting here mad at everything, but now I realize another reason why its so important to get in that water.  It seems to be the glue to holding it all together!!!  Thanks.
> --Lynda


Wow!! Very busy!  So glad you figured out that it was the water that was missing!  I feel the same way too without water...



Rose&Mike said:


> Sorry to be so late!
> 
> Here is the QOTD.
> 
> *QOTD Monday, January 16th
> Do you have any exercise planned for this week?*
> 
> *Bonus*--What is your favorite time to visit WDW or DL?


As usual I have a plan...it's my execution that needs help!
Monday - spin at 6:30pm
Tuesday - ellip for 30 minutes
Wednesday - off (due to book club and afterschool meeting)
Thursday - Strength circuit
Friday - ellip for 30 minutes

My favorite time to visit WDW is when I am not paying for it!!



VirataMama4 said:


> I do!  I will finish week 2 of c25k on Wed. and am thinking of repeating it before going on to week 3.   I'm also thinking of trying a spin class.
> 
> My favorite time to visit...  Anytime!   Ok, I really like the first week of Dec. Crowds are low and the Christmas decorations are up.



I love spinning and highly recommend it!!!  They first few classes were tough for me but I stuck with it and now love it!



pjlla said:


> Just popping on to see if there was any word from Dona about her DH. I know his procedure wasn't til 2pm, so it is possible they aren't even discharging him for a bit yet. Just wanted to check. I'll BBL to chat...........P


I was just thinking the same thing!  Prayers and hugs to Dona...

*********************************************
Back on the wagon today   I've been tracking my food through Lose It! and today is the first day I didn't go over my calories!  I can do it!!

Heading out to spin at 6:30pm and will drink TONS of water there (which helps with oz I need for the day.)  It's soooo cold out but I need to go grocery shopping at some point this evening...just not when I am hungry!  Dinner looks like chicken, brown rice, and veggies which will keep me OP.

Off to get dressed for the gym!
Happy Monday!


----------



## JacksLilWench

Rose&Mike said:


> Here is the QOTD.
> 
> *QOTD Monday, January 16th
> Do you have any exercise planned for this week?*
> 
> *Bonus*--What is your favorite time to visit WDW or DL?



Any planned exercise?  Fortunately yes!  I walk every night at 6:30 with my walking partner.  I am also going to start a little light jogging after my walking to see how far I can go before I need to stop- a little training for my 5K next month.  

My favorite time to visit WDW is during the late Summer/early Fall, September/October time period.  The weather is always amazing, and I feel so at home.  I can't wait to go this September for the ToT 10mi!!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Donalds!

I have been trying to catch up with the thread for a few days. I apologize for not checking in earlier. I don't know if I mentioned it on the thread or not, but my sister and BIL bought a house in December. We have been spending the weekends helping them arrange things, do repairs, etc. and that has been eating into my time more than I expected.

Happy Birthday Lindsay!

Dona:  for good news on the polyops. Hope DH has his test results soon. 

Rose: Loving your QOTDs and everyone's responses! Also, I've found some good prices on GF food on amazon and at Ocean State Job Lot.

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

mikamah said:


> Happy Birthday, Lindsay!!  Enjoy the new Tablet!!



Thanks kathy.



jenanderson said:


> Morning Everyone!  We have plans to get out this morning and do a bit of shopping so I wanted to come post a few things before we go.  I plan on coming back and responding to everyone a bit later.
> 
> First,   Happy Birthday Lindsay!    I hope you had a really great birthday and that this is a special year for you!
> 
> Second, another great quote was waiting for me in my e-mail this morning (I signed up to get them each weekday from Runner's World).  This is a good one for us:
> 
> _If you believe in yourself and have the courage, the determination, the dedication, the competitive drive, and you are willing to sacrifice the little things in life and pay the price for the things that are worthwhile, it can be done._
> 
> Finally, while I am finally back in the groove, today I am a bit cranky.  I had lost weight this weekend and now I am back up this morning.  I know the scale fluctuates.  I know that it will go back down.  Still, it made me cranky because I was so good all weekend long.  It made me cranky that I did everything I was suppose to and went up.  So, instead of dwelling on it, we are going to go out and shop.  It is 50% off at the thrift store today and we will go to the MOA to get my DD the dress she wants for her semi-formal (I finally got a coupon for it).  I will be sure we walk a lot while we are out.
> 
> Have a happy day everyone!
> Jen



I hope you enjoyed your shopping therapy today



Rose&Mike said:


> Sorry to be so late!
> 
> Here is the QOTD.
> 
> *QOTD Monday, January 16th
> Do you have any exercise planned for this week?*
> 
> *Bonus*--What is your favorite time to visit WDW or DL?



Mon-rest
tues- zumba
wed-run x30min
thur- dance central xbox
fri- run x30min
sat-zumba
sun-run 3 miles



Rose&Mike said:


> Great compliments Jen! I'm glad you are feeling more on! I love what you said about reading and kids. When he was little my DS called his books his "friends." (Of course he had real friends too.) He just loved to read!
> 
> My shoes are Brooks Ghost 4. They come in three colors, but most of the stores don't have the pink so they ordered them for me.
> 
> I have tricky feet and this is why I encourage everyone to have someone check and make sure they are in the right shoe at least once a year. In 2010 when I weighed 50 more pounds I pronated. So I needed shoes for that. In 2011 after I lost all the weight I was running shoes for pronating and was having plantar fascitis problems so added in an insert. Well guess what???? I wasn't pronating anymore. I ended up with the nastiest case of itbs. Now I actually suppinate a tiny bit, but I still need good arch support cause of the p-f and other foot issues. So I run in the Brooks with a custom insert. The Brooks are a neutral shoe with good cushioning and arch support.
> 
> Mike has been kind of hinting about trying to go to the "barefoot" shoes, specifically the Merrells after spring racing season is over. I'm not sure how I feel about that yet.
> 
> I got a shirt and jacket at Target. They were on clearance. I need to look around for a waterproof jacket on clearance. I just can't pay a $100 for a jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> Great job on your exercise and your compliments!
> 
> 
> I have arch issues, too. Well specifically I am recovering from a nasty p-f flareup. They told me yesterday at the running store that a lot of the shoes with good arch support also are made to correct mild to moderate pronation. Since I now suppinate, I had to go with the neutral shoes. My physical therapist made custom inserts for me for about $85.00. I have to replace them about once a year she said. I also have a pair of over the counter inserts cause sometimes the custom ones get wet and sweaty and need a day off.
> 
> Oh, and I have been running Brooks Ghost since last April and have been really happy with them. Especially since they have pink now!
> 
> 
> i'm glad his foot is doing better! Hang in there!
> 
> 
> Great compliments! Can you tell when you have gluten? When I first went gluten free I would feel horrid if I even had a tiny bit. It's been so long since I have had any on purpose, I have no idea how I would feel.
> 
> Dinner parties are hard. I would try to drink a ton of water. Also try to incorporate the slow eating philosophies. Fork down between every bite. Tiny portions. Each portion should take 15 minutes to eat--that way you will know if you are full or not before getting something else.
> 
> 
> Mike and I were having a similar conversation yesterday. I found some g-f pasta that I want to order online and they ship it to you. They have pumpkin ravioli and all kinds of really yummy stuff that I never get to have anymore. Well, it's kind of pricey. But one, we can't find it anywhere around here. And two even if we could find it to eat out, it would cost way more than going out to eat. So I need to just decide it's worth the money and then we get it make a big deal, get out the wine and the candles and have a good meal.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> Great compliments! And congratulations on your trip! Too exciting! Sounds like lots and lots of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PMS is always challenging for me, but I try to look at it as, if I can make it through that week without a gain, I know a week later I will have a good loss! Great job on the compliments!
> 
> Have a good day *Pamela!*
> 
> 
> *Dona*--I hope today goes by fast and brings you good news!
> 
> 
> Hi Lisa!
> 
> 
> And you too Tracey!
> 
> 
> Glad you had a good day Lindsay!
> 
> Your actual birthday is Wednesday, right? So I can sing to you then?
> New sneakers are the bomb! I am so happy to have new shoes!
> 
> 
> Kathy you definitely needed new shoes! I guess I have uber sensitive feet because I'm lucky if I get three months out of a pair! But it is my one big splurge other than the Baileys and Chambord. I wish you could be my nurse if I ever get sick!
> 
> 
> I'm working on it. It's a big mental shift for me...... You know there is going to be some dude trying to pass me the last two or three miles that is going to drive me insane. Mike at least knows to let me finish this race ahead of him!
> 
> 
> I weigh every day too. So the scale can be a rollercoaster sometimes. Hang in there!
> Have fun at MOA today!
> 
> 
> So my plan for the week:
> Sunday walk 30 min
> Monday Run 3 miles
> Tues Bike 30 min and strength
> Wed Pool run 45 min
> Thurs walk 30 min and maybe some strength
> Fri walk 30 min
> Saturday Run 4-6 miles
> 
> We ran this morning and my foot is doing pretty well. Slowly ramping up those miles. We did 3.1 today. It was around 42, which was cold to us, but tolerable. At about a mile in it started raining. Yuck! By the end I was a popsicle!
> 
> Today someone is coming to look at our kitchen cabinets. We were going to do a complete redo but didn't want to spend that much. So this guy "refreshes" your cabinets. Then we would have new countertops put in and Mike and I would put in a new floor. We'll see.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great Monday! I am enjoying having the day off!



Yep my bday is wed so u can serinade me then. Good job on the run. I hope u have warmed up by now. I was going to buy a thermal runnig shirt yesterday but the cheapest i found was 55$. Its crazy.




donac said:


> Hi everyone We just made it home from the procedure.
> 
> They only found one small polyp this time (Last time they found 3) so I am happy about that.  They did find some erosion in his stomach so I have to go and get his medication.  They also did a biopsy from his small intestine to check for celiac.  Will know about that on Friday.  All in all I think it was good news.  SO I am happy.
> 
> Thanks for all the good thoughts.
> 
> Off to the pharmacy,
> 
> Happy Birthday Lindsey and Betty White.  There is a special on tv tonight to celebrate her 90th.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy evening.




Glad everything went well and it was good news.

Bbl my boys are getting a bit too rowdy


----------



## amykathleen2005

Rose&Mike said:


> Sorry to be so late!
> 
> Here is the QOTD.
> 
> *QOTD Monday, January 16th
> Do you have any exercise planned for this week?*
> 
> *Bonus*--What is your favorite time to visit WDW or DL?



The exercise I have planned is walking around my school and classroom. I try not to sit at all when I am teaching so about the only time that I am in a seat is during my lunch. Not exactly a workout routine.... lol

My favorite time to visit WDW is anytime although I would prefer sometime not too hot.


----------



## cjdj4

OK I DID IT! I got my butt off the couch and ran/walked 3.5 miles. FINALLY!  It is clear I have not run in 11 months (2011 Disney Princess 1/2). But at least I can run over a mile w/o stopping so I am not back to square one. It was gorgeous today which made it much more bearable. I realized how much I missed it too. I think I might have to sign up for 2013 Princess Half. Isn't there a food and wine half? That might be good. 

I think DH and I are going to buy a stationary bike. We have talked about it before, and tonight we decided it was a must do. It's just a matter of finding a second hand one we can agree upon. 

We went out to a Greek restaurant for dinner. I love that place. I ordered a Greek salad w/o potato salad. I drank sangria  It was nice to have some more wiggle room with my calories because I ran. 



donac said:


> Hi everyone We just made it home from the procedure.
> 
> They only found one small polyp this time (Last time they found 3) so I am happy about that.  They did find some erosion in his stomach so I have to go and get his medication.  They also did a biopsy from his small intestine to check for celiac.  Will know about that on Friday.  All in all I think it was good news.  SO I am happy.
> 
> Thanks for all the good thoughts.


That is wonderful news! I am so happy you have peace of mind now. 



amykathleen2005 said:


> The exercise I have planned is walking around my school and classroom. I try not to sit at all when I am teaching so about the only time that I am in a seat is during my lunch. Not exactly a workout routine.... lol


Do you wear a pedometer? I used to wear one when I was still in the classroom. It really is amazing how "far" you go in a day.


----------



## amykathleen2005

cjdj4 said:


> Do you wear a pedometer? I used to wear one when I was still in the classroom. It really is amazing how "far" you go in a day.



I don't. I probably should.


----------



## Rose&Mike

I hope everyone doesn't mind, but I am going to poop out on replies tonight. I haven't been feeling great today, and I think I just need a computer free night.

I am going to go ahead and post the QOTD for tomorrow. I work tomorrow and don't check the DIS at work. I will be back on sometime tomorrow evening.

*QOTD Tuesday, January 17th
One thing I have been working on is coming up with a positive affirmation. Whether it be about weight loss, or life in general. 

So back to those voices in your head. We worked on compliments. Do you have a positive affirmation for when you are having a bad day, struggling or just need a mental pick me up? If you feel comfortable, share it with the team. *

I will share mine later, but I wanted to see what everyone else came up with.

*Bonus*--where is your favorite place to stay at WDW?


----------



## ougrad86

jillbur said:


> Poor DS for having to wear a mask   Why does he have to wear it?
> My DS8 just got his spacers put in and will need an expander for a bit before the braces go on.



DS has a bit problem, so the mask is to help align his jaw.  He is also wearing an expander as well, and the braces.  It was a severe underbite.  Luckily, we were able to get the expander in before the palate fused, so able to crank it apart a little bit.

His pediatric dentist put me off for years, I kept on asking her doesn't he need braces and she kept on saying he was fine!  Finally got frustrated and took him to my dentist, who diagnosed the underbite and referred us to the orthodontist.  He is great, and I am hoping we can get it taken care of now.  If not, he might have to have surgery down the line , once his growth stops.  I can't believe she put us off for so long.  He should have had them when he was your son's age. 



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Sunday, January 15*
> *Give your self a complement. Ideally, I'd love to see three complements. But one catch. The complements cannot contain the following words: Mom, wife, friend, listener, daughter (you get the picture). *
> *Did you find this easy or hard? How did you feel?*
> 
> *Bonus:* If you could be any character for the day who would you be and why?



I have nice eyes.
I am really good at helping people where I work
I am a great trip planner, very organized and help iron things out so no surprises

This was hard.  I was going through the replies as I was trying to think of what to say, it took awhile.  But I get compliments at work, so know I do well there, and DH actually told me I do a great job planning our trips!  

Character of the day...my fav is Bambi, but I don't think I would want to be a deer for a day!  I am most like Belle, but I like Rapunzel, she has a bit of fire in her!  If in costume, Chip or Dale, I just love those guys.  They look like they have so much fun!



Rose&Mike said:


> Hope your DS is feeling better! Just to clarify--I am a Colts fan (and I like the Bengals, too.) We actually love college football more than professional and  are HUGE SEC football fans and after hearing about Tebow for years while he was at Florida, we are soooooooo over him. That is why I was cheering on the Patriots yesterday! They looked amazing! My DH is from Wisconsin and he and my son are diehard Packers fans. (Though they will both cheer on the Colts and the Bengals). So it will be all about the Packers today at our house! (DH just hung out his Packers flag!)



I am a big college football fan too, but Big 12 is my conference.  The SEC does have awesome teams though - they beat us too often!  But so sick of Tebow as well.  Don't watch pro very often, but am a Packer fan - born and raised in Wisconsin, just bought my mom the stock for Christmas!  She's a fan as well, watches and follows them avidly - the exact opposite of what she felt about football when I was growing up.  Don't see the Packers out here often, but saw yesterday's game - bummer.  Would have loved to see them in the Super Bowl again.



amykathleen2005 said:


> Today I have also reached my minigoal I set for myself and my BMI is now less then 30!



Yah on reaching your minigoal!  I  do that as well, to make things more attainable.



Rose&Mike said:


> When you got your walking shoes did someone look at how you walk or how your old shoes were wearing? It might be worth a trip to a good running store just to see what they think.



Just got shoes myself today, for walking not for running.  They will be broken in for our trip.  Went to a running store as well, they measured my pressure (sort of like the balance test on the Wii Fit) and then put me on the treadmill.  I pronate as well, so got some shoes that should help with that.

They are kind of a gray and silver, but have electric violet lightening (on the box) for laces and accents.  Usually I just go with white walking shoes, this is a little different for me!



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Monday, January 16th
> Do you have any exercise planned for this week?*
> *Bonus*--What is your favorite time to visit WDW or DL?



I usually do exercise when I have time, since I do it at home.  Ideal is to do something everyday, even if just yoga.  I skipped Sunday, but did Saturday and today.  Will do it this week as time allows, should have some since DS leaves school early, so I can go straight home after I leave work.  Except for tomorrow, have hair appt .  Nice way to relax after a day at work.

Favorite time to visit is beginning of March or end of October.  The weather seems perfect, and I like MNSSHP in October.  However, we are going in April this year, which is our spring break, so the kids (and us!) can have a full week (but I am worried about those crowds; luckily we will have FOTL at Universal).  But I would also like to go some year mid-December (before the crowds) or right after New Years so I can see the holiday decorations.  Don't like the heat of summer, so don't visit then.
************************************************
Went out walking (cold!), then decided to buy shoes.  So I have a good pair that will be broken in for our April trip.  Got new socks too.  Trying to avoid blisters that have become way to common on these trips.  DS got a second pair of shoes for track, so he can alternate.

He has been wearing the mask almost the whole weekend, except when eating and when we went out today.  He said I did not have to call the dentist today, he is getting used to it, like I assumed he would.  I know he is not happy with it, but we are both looking toward the big picture - his bite improving and his smile coming back.  Right now he will not smile because it does not look "right", hoping he will start smiling again once they come off.

Pretty good day.  Having one packet of oatmeal seems to hold me, so cutting down to that in the morning, that'll give me a few extra points.  Not eating almonds as often either, 5 points a pop, may be why I am having a harder time this go round.  I hope that won't cause problems with my cholesterol.  Still taking my fish oil.

Had a candy bar for lunch . Only thing we had on hand besides bananas (which I also grabbed) when we ran out the door to make it to the store.  Then went to IHOP, and was so good!  They have Skinny & Fit, and got a good veggie omlet with eggbeaters and a side of fruit.  Dottie has it at 8.5 points, and it was really good!  Still under my points for the day, so I feel pretty good about it.

Time to get together lunch and dinner for tomorrow - back to work!  Maybe just something simple for dinner since I get home late tomorrow, but can start prepping for a crock pot for Wednesday.  Want to get started using it again, and it will be a good time since DS will be getting home early since it is exam week, and he can check on it.  The times always seem to be 6-8 hours, I leave at 7 and do not get back until 5:15 at the earliest...so always looking for something over 10 hours.

Hope everyone is doing well!  

Carol


----------



## dvccruiser76

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


First some stats

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 0

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------77!
not reporting in for 1 week-----13
not reporting in for 2 weeks----8
not reporting in for 3 weeks----0
Excused--------------------------0
weigh ins-------------------------56
gains-----------------------------6
maintains------------------------4
losses----------------------------41
new or returning members ----5


Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 2!
This weeks group loss = 78.3 pounds! 
Average percentage of weight lost 0.72 % 
Total group weight loss so far 184.8 pounds! 

AWESOME!

Retention Rate (compared to the 72 participants we had sign up for our start week on January 1st)
78% (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 2? 

The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 2 Superstars!! 
*#10- 1.40% - amykathleen2005 
#9- 1.44% - dvccruiser76  
#8- 1.52% - phorsenuf 
#7- 1.61% - vitfamily 
#6 - 1.66% - Rose&Mike 
#5- 1.73% - cjdj4 
#4- 1.83 - mommyof2Pirates  
#3- 1.98% - dizzydrop 
#2- 2.05% - happysummer *
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 2 Biggest Loser is: 
*#1- 3.03% - frndshpcptn *

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day!
*Congratulations frndshpcptn two weeks in a row!!! *

What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week! :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version







or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 


Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## Mary•Poppins

QOTD Tuesday, January 17th
One thing I have been working on is coming up with a positive affirmation. Whether it be about weight loss, or life in general.

So back to those voices in your head. We worked on compliments. Do you have a positive affirmation for when you are having a bad day, struggling or just need a mental pick me up? If you feel comfortable, share it with the team.

I will share mine later, but I wanted to see what everyone else came up with.

Bonus--where is your favorite place to stay at WDW? 

I always think that tomorrow is another day.  It will be better when I get a good night sleep.  Usually that helps.

I have stayed at the Poly, French Quarters and All Star Music.  My is the Poly ... so far.  I would love to stay at the Grand Floridian some day. 

Just replying early for a day off tomorrow.  I will catch up on Wednesday.

Hope you are feeling better Rose.


----------



## dvccruiser76

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!!!*

NOTE: This list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3 weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.

How this works: You set your goal for what you want to lose in the challenge. Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.

Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.

Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name. If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know. 

We have done 2 out of 21 weeks, so the challenge is 10% complete.



#1hoosierfan - 16.00
4Holidays - 14.00
amykathleen2005 - 17.95
bellerunner - 0.00
buzz5985 - 5.40
CaliforniaDreaming - 20.00
cjdj4 - 13.85
clhcpaca - 0.00
Disneyluvr - 3.33
dvccruiser76 - 35.56
EDuke98080 - 0.00
frndshpcptn - 43.64
grumpyskirtgirl - 10.20
happysummer - 10.00
ilovefh - 0.00
JacksLilWench - 21.33
jenanderson - 7.69
jillbur - 24.00
Jujubee227 -  17.33
Keli - 0.00
kitchensinkguy - 16.67
liesel - 18.29
linnell - 6.67
LuvBaloo - 6.67
luvpoohandcompany - 25.00
mackeysmom - 12.50
Mary.Poppins - 32.50
melmar136 - 25.64
MickeyMagic - 0.00
mommyof2Pirates - 28.00
mommytomaggie - 0.00
MoonFaerie - 10.00
my3princes - 18.00
ougrad86 - 8.33
PFlo - 0.00
phorsenuf - 6.00
pooh2001 - 0.00
quasar4legs - 9.86
Rose&Mike - 30.65
Scraggy - 12.00
SettinSail - 0.00
shellebelle76 - 11.20
simpilotswife - 16.57
Tink rules - 2.11
trinaweena - 0.55
VirataMama4 - 11.32
vitfamily - 21.33
wickeys friend - 0.00



I find everybody on the list an inspiration and everybody who participates in this challenge is an inspiration in and of themselves. Whether you post, lurk or just pm your weight and check results on Tuesdays, you have made a commitment to yourself. And that is the biggest inspiration of all!BY Octoberbride03


----------



## dvccruiser76

*This week's winning team with 33.95% is Team Mickey!!*

*Team Donald came in with 23.90% for the week!*

Additional stats for the week!!!!

*frndshpcptn won for Team Donald with 3.03% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*

*Congrats to OctoberBride03 who was Mickey's Team winner with 2.64%!*

Team Donald lost 78.3 pounds this week
Team Mickey lost 73.3 pounds this week

*Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 184.8 pounds, and Team Mickey is not far behind with 181.0 pounds so far*

Both teams together have lost 365.8 pounds!!!! Amazing! 

Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!

Have an OP week


----------



## jillbur

clhcpaca said:


> My weight is not moving



That's ok! Keep it up and don't get discouraged!




donac said:


> Hi everyone We just made it home from the procedure.
> 
> They only found one small polyp this time (Last time they found 3) so I am happy about that.  They did find some erosion in his stomach so I have to go and get his medication.  They also did a biopsy from his small intestine to check for celiac.  Will know about that on Friday.  All in all I think it was good news.  SO I am happy.
> 
> Thanks for all the good thoughts.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy evening.



Sounds like you should be able to relax and not worry. Great news!




RemembertheMagic98 said:


> My favorite time to visit WDW is when I am not paying for it!!
> 
> 
> Back on the wagon today   I've been tracking my food through Lose It! and today is the first day I didn't go over my calories!  I can do it!!



I wish someone would pay for me to go 

Great job staying within your calories today! Wish I could say the same thing  




JacksLilWench said:


> My favorite time to visit WDW is during the late Summer/early Fall, September/October time period.  The weather is always amazing, and I feel so at home.  I can't wait to go this September for the ToT 10mi!!



I want to do the ToT 10 miler, but I don't think we'll be able to swing it financially. I'm so glad that I know someone doing it so I can live through you 




cclovesdis said:


> Hi Donalds!



Hey CC!! Thanks for all your hard work!




amykathleen2005 said:


> The exercise I have planned is walking around my school and classroom. I try not to sit at all when I am teaching so about the only time that I am in a seat is during my lunch. Not exactly a workout routine.... lol



I tried walking and standing the whole day once, but by the time I got to my last period, I had to sit about half way through. It is quite a workout!




cjdj4 said:


> OK I DID IT! I got my butt off the couch and ran/walked 3.5 miles. FINALLY!  It is clear I have not run in 11 months (2011 Disney Princess 1/2). But at least I can run over a mile w/o stopping so I am not back to square one. It was gorgeous today which made it much more bearable. I realized how much I missed it too. I think I might have to sign up for 2013 Princess Half. Isn't there a food and wine half? That might be good.
> 
> Do you wear a pedometer? I used to wear one when I was still in the classroom. It really is amazing how "far" you go in a day.



Great job with the run/walk! I am totally inspired and plan to get there this week. 

I may have to put on a pedometer one day this week! Thanks for the suggestion!




ougrad86 said:


> DS has a bit problem, so the mask is to help align his jaw.  He is also wearing an expander as well, and the braces.  It was a severe underbite.  Luckily, we were able to get the expander in before the palate fused, so able to crank it apart a little bit.
> 
> His pediatric dentist put me off for years, I kept on asking her doesn't he need braces and she kept on saying he was fine!  Finally got frustrated and took him to my dentist, who diagnosed the underbite and referred us to the orthodontist.  He is great, and I am hoping we can get it taken care of now.  If not, he might have to have surgery down the line , once his growth stops.  I can't believe she put us off for so long.  He should have had them when he was your son's age.
> 
> Carol



Wow poor DS! Good thing you were so persistant! I hope it goes well.




dvccruiser76 said:


> *This week's winning team with 33.95% is Team Mickey!!*
> 
> *Team Donald came in with 23.90% for the week!*
> 
> Additional stats for the week!!!!
> 
> *frndshpcptn won for Team Donald with 3.03% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*
> 
> *Congrats to OctoberBride03 who was Mickey's Team winner with 2.64%!*
> 
> Team Donald lost 78.3 pounds this week
> Team Mickey lost 73.3 pounds this week
> 
> *Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 184.8 pounds, and Team Mickey is not far behind with 181.0 pounds so far*
> 
> Both teams together have lost 365.8 pounds!!!! Amazing!
> 
> Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!
> 
> Have an OP week




Congrats Team Mickey!!

And congrats Team Donald!! Keep up the good work!


Jill


----------



## jenanderson

Thanks to *Rose* for the great questions!  I really liked reading all the compliments we gave ourselves.    It is so good to focus on the positives (as said by *Janis*).  

*Janis - *I think your vacation to WDW sounds wonderful!  How exciting that you were able to book a Treehouse to stay in with your niece again.  When will you be going?  

*Renee - *I think most weekends are filled with up and downs for many of us.  I always just hope for more ups then downs!  

*Pamela - *Yep, I have read the Hunger Games and they were so good.  I am starting to read a lot of books on my iPad now because DH swears I cannot buy one more book....we have thousands (seriously, thousands) of kids books.  I think you can "borrow" Kindle books to friends and since you are on an iPad, you could use the Kindle app and I could borrow you some great books!

*Dona - *I am so relieved to hear your DH is doing well.  I just have to say that I laughed out-loud when I read your compliment about working a graphing calculator!  That is a totally great skill because I just get confused when I try to help DD with hers!  

Hello to *Lisa and Tracey*!  It is always fun when our friends pop in!

*Kathy - *I think it is hard for most of us to compliment ourselves.  You have done some amazing things though so it is good that you had wrote it all out.  You have had to have some amazing determination to accomplish everything you have..keep reminding yourself of how determined you are and you will accomplish your BL goals as well.  

*Lynda - *Sounds like a bit of a "water struggle" these past couple of days.  Tomorrow you will have to remember to drink it all so that you have a happy sort of day!

*Deb - *Hope you are staying warm inside.  -16° is COLD!    My rule is that as soon as it reaches -10°, we have to find something inside to do.

*Jenn -* The cabbage soup is not all bad...but I would not say it is good either!    I will be honest and say that I did not make it!  I am going to go with a sandwich this week and make soup again next week.  

I am so proud of you for getting out there and running!  I bet it felt great to get back out there and that you could walk/run the 3.5 miles.  Sounds like you are looking for a new race!

*Cindy - *My weight is kind of stuck as well.  I lose a pound one day and gain it back the next.  All I can say is keep with your plan and keep on going.  Eventually the weight will come off!

*Karen - *Sounds like you have good plans for the week and that you did a great job tracking!  WAY TO GO!

*CC - *Nice to see you checking in!  

*Joslyn - *WOW!  You are amazing!  Two weeks in a row is incredible!

*Congrats to all our other Top 10 Losers!  Way to go to all of us who are still hanging in here as well.*

*Rose - *I might need to check out our Target for some clearance running stuff!  Today I did find a cute lime green pullover (pretty thin but with a hood and thumb slots) at the Thrift Store for $2.50.  I still need more stuff though because it takes many layers to run in this weather and then it is all gross and dirty.  Since I don't dry any of my running gear (it all hangs to dry), I have to have a couple of days worth of gear.  I would love to get a nicer jacket too but they are really expensive.

I am going to have to ask Mike about his barefoot running shoes (on the Rebels thread).  I have wanted to try it but want to learn more about it first.  

I am glad that you have taken a bit of time away from the computer today.  I did the same all weekend.  While it is so important to me to check in here, it is also important to just step away at times.  I hope you are feeling better tomorrow!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Sorry to be so late!
> 
> Here is the QOTD.
> 
> *QOTD Monday, January 16th
> Do you have any exercise planned for this week?*
> 
> *Bonus*--What is your favorite time to visit WDW or DL?



Here is my weekly plan:
Monday - 3 mile run
Tuesday - I am not sure at this point.  It is a busy day but I will do something.
Wednesday - 3 mile run
Thursday - 3 mile run
Friday - 30 minutes cross training
Saturday - 7 mile run

*Bonus:  *My favorite time to visit WDW is August.  I love the heat, I love the humidity, I love feeling all that magic and happiness right before starting school.


----------



## buzz5985

Rose&Mike said:


> Sorry to be so late!
> 
> Here is the QOTD.
> 
> *QOTD Monday, January 16th
> Do you have any exercise planned for this week?*
> 
> *Bonus*--What is your favorite time to visit WDW or DL?



My walks every day.  I started a map too, for my "walk to WDW".  It's 1330 miles from my door to the castle.  I am currently on the Mass Pike out around Springfield.  

My favorite time - is really anytime - but if I had to choose - early December for all the Christmas decorations.



Rose&Mike said:


> I hope everyone doesn't mind, but I am going to poop out on replies tonight. I haven't been feeling great today, and I think I just need a computer free night.
> 
> I am going to go ahead and post the QOTD for tomorrow. I work tomorrow and don't check the DIS at work. I will be back on sometime tomorrow evening.
> 
> *QOTD Tuesday, January 17th
> One thing I have been working on is coming up with a positive affirmation. Whether it be about weight loss, or life in general.
> 
> So back to those voices in your head. We worked on compliments. Do you have a positive affirmation for when you are having a bad day, struggling or just need a mental pick me up? If you feel comfortable, share it with the team. *
> 
> I will share mine later, but I wanted to see what everyone else came up with.
> 
> *Bonus*--where is your favorite place to stay at WDW?



"I deserve to have a slim, attractive, healthy body; I can do this!!!"

My favorite place would have to be Boardwalk Villa's.

I just booked the Autotrain for our trip home from Florida in August.  I can't wait.  So we will leave on August 4, stop in DC to visit my cousins for the night, then push on to Hilton Head Island.  We will leave HHI and check into the BWV, then onto the Treehouse Villas.  We take the train home on the 17th.  Planning is half the fun!!!

Janis


----------



## DisFam95

Hello - newest member to Team Donald here (he's my fav )

I've been tracking my weight but it's been a long time since I looked at the big picture.  Looked at a graph over the past several months and saw a big upward slanting line .  Time to turn this bus around (again).  The holidays - excuse me - suck for me!!  I have no willpower and tend to get in this 'oh I'll just deal with it in January" mode and my eating goes off the chart.

I'm a busy mom of 2 young boys and work (for pay) part time.  we just got a new NordicTrack treadmill w/ ifit and the google maps thing which is fun!  Hopefully that will help get me going again!

Anyhoo - I'm up too late as usual.  I'll try to post and learn everyone as able but somedays I feel like I dont; have time to go to the bathroom when I need to!


----------



## trinaweena

Hey guys! I'm way behind, so i'm sorry if i missed anything this weekend. I just stayed away from the computer this weekend, no particular reason.

I went for a run on friday and a run today. I had to convince myself to go to the gym tonight cause I really didn't want to. But I did it and I had a really good workout. I feel a bit lazy cause my workouts have to be so short per the doctor but I guess i have to play it safe. I'm looking into interval training. does anyone have any experience with this? I've heard good things about it

I talked with the stomach doctor and it was basically useless. When i first made the appointment, my other doctor was booked six months out so i said i would see the nurse practitioner. What a mistake. She is literally the most unhelpful person ever.  She called me to discuss the results of my tests and basically said they didn't find anything.  Some inflammation in my esophagus that they want to keep an eye on. When i told her i was still having stomach issues she basically kind of brrushed it off. She wants me to keep taking a medicine that i've been taking for two weeks and not seen a difference with for the nausea. she said it can take up to six weeks to take affect. when i told her i was afraid to eat anything and i didnt really like this option she kind of didnt say anything and then kind of implied that i was **** out of luck pardon my french. I asked her if i could have anything for the naseua and she said she didn't want to prescribe anything for the next six weeks, just in case the medicine works. So she wants me to suffer for six weeks??? 

She also refuses to test me for lactose intolerance.  When i asked her if i should still be having no dairy she was like "well yeah, but then you can kind of add things back in and see if it works or not" when i explained to her i would just like to know what i can and cant eat she said she didn't want to order a lactose test but didn't give me a reason. the annoying thing is, she told me to go dairy free but didn't really give me any guidelines. I dont have a lot of dairy as it is, i dont drink milk, dont like ice cream so its really hard for me to tell if this is making a difference, and i dont really have time to "test it out" and maybe get sick. I work and go to school. 

She is also adament about me going on a low residue diet, which i am so against. It's basically white bread, no fruit, no veggies...all the stuff thats bad for you. I explained to her multiple times that i am on a diet and trying to loose weight but its like she just ignores what i say. when i asked my doctor on the day of the colonoscopy he said dont bother with it, but she keeps insisting upon it. 

The whole situation is stressing me out. I have such bad luck with doctors. I love my actual doctor, he's treated me for years, he treats my whole family, I even trained his dog! But he's got a very busy practice and its so hard to get an appointment. I have a follow up appointment in a few weeks but I really feel like i do not want to see this lady again.  She also asked me if i was taking the medicine prescribed for stomach cramping. When i explained i had only taken it once because i didn't want to try a new medicine at work she seemed a little put off. I also explained to her the nausea not the cramping is the biggest problem but she refuses to do anything. 

I'm so sorry for venting but I just feel like i dont know what to do anymore. My mom said that we will continue with the dairy free for 30 days and then even though i tested negative for celiac, we should try gluten free. so i will probably be needing advice from the wonderful people here who are gluten free. 

i just want this taken care of and my doctors dont seem to get that. despite being on a diet i love food and i hate being afraid to eat it.  also we are going to disney in may, i know its still 4 months away but i want to have this taken care of. Plus if it is some sort of allergy, i know i need to call the restaurants ahead of time and let them know. 

Thank you all for listening, im just so frustrated by all of it


----------



## amykathleen2005

trinaweena said:


> Hey guys! I'm way behind, so i'm sorry if i missed anything this weekend. I just stayed away from the computer this weekend, no particular reason.
> 
> I went for a run on friday and a run today. I had to convince myself to go to the gym tonight cause I really didn't want to. But I did it and I had a really good workout. I feel a bit lazy cause my workouts have to be so short per the doctor but I guess i have to play it safe. I'm looking into interval training. does anyone have any experience with this? I've heard good things about it
> 
> I talked with the stomach doctor and it was basically useless. When i first made the appointment, my other doctor was booked six months out so i said i would see the nurse practitioner. What a mistake. She is literally the most unhelpful person ever.  She called me to discuss the results of my tests and basically said they didn't find anything.  Some inflammation in my esophagus that they want to keep an eye on. When i told her i was still having stomach issues she basically kind of brrushed it off. She wants me to keep taking a medicine that i've been taking for two weeks and not seen a difference with for the nausea. she said it can take up to six weeks to take affect. when i told her i was afraid to eat anything and i didnt really like this option she kind of didnt say anything and then kind of implied that i was **** out of luck pardon my french. I asked her if i could have anything for the naseua and she said she didn't want to prescribe anything for the next six weeks, just in case the medicine works. So she wants me to suffer for six weeks???
> 
> She also refuses to test me for lactose intolerance.  When i asked her if i should still be having no dairy she was like "well yeah, but then you can kind of add things back in and see if it works or not" when i explained to her i would just like to know what i can and cant eat she said she didn't want to order a lactose test but didn't give me a reason. the annoying thing is, she told me to go dairy free but didn't really give me any guidelines. I dont have a lot of dairy as it is, i dont drink milk, dont like ice cream so its really hard for me to tell if this is making a difference, and i dont really have time to "test it out" and maybe get sick. I work and go to school.
> 
> She is also adament about me going on a low residue diet, which i am so against. It's basically white bread, no fruit, no veggies...all the stuff thats bad for you. I explained to her multiple times that i am on a diet and trying to loose weight but its like she just ignores what i say. when i asked my doctor on the day of the colonoscopy he said dont bother with it, but she keeps insisting upon it.
> 
> The whole situation is stressing me out. I have such bad luck with doctors. I love my actual doctor, he's treated me for years, he treats my whole family, I even trained his dog! But he's got a very busy practice and its so hard to get an appointment. I have a follow up appointment in a few weeks but I really feel like i do not want to see this lady again.  She also asked me if i was taking the medicine prescribed for stomach cramping. When i explained i had only taken it once because i didn't want to try a new medicine at work she seemed a little put off. I also explained to her the nausea not the cramping is the biggest problem but she refuses to do anything.
> 
> I'm so sorry for venting but I just feel like i dont know what to do anymore. My mom said that we will continue with the dairy free for 30 days and then even though i tested negative for celiac, we should try gluten free. so i will probably be needing advice from the wonderful people here who are gluten free.
> 
> i just want this taken care of and my doctors dont seem to get that. despite being on a diet i love food and i hate being afraid to eat it.  also we are going to disney in may, i know its still 4 months away but i want to have this taken care of. Plus if it is some sort of allergy, i know i need to call the restaurants ahead of time and let them know.
> 
> Thank you all for listening, im just so frustrated by all of it



Have they put you on Reglan?


----------



## VirataMama4

Good Morning Team!

Congrats to everyone and to Team Mickey!  Its amazing how close the teams are in weightloss.


I'm not sure if I'm going to workout today, as I woke up this morning with a sore throat and just feel like poop.  But I will get in all my water and I'm sure I'll stay op since I really don't feel like eating anything. 

Happy Wednesday everyone!


----------



## jillbur

Rose&Mike said:


> I hope everyone doesn't mind, but I am going to poop out on replies tonight. I haven't been feeling great today, and I think I just need a computer free night.
> 
> I am going to go ahead and post the QOTD for tomorrow. I work tomorrow and don't check the DIS at work. I will be back on sometime tomorrow evening.
> 
> *QOTD Tuesday, January 17th
> One thing I have been working on is coming up with a positive affirmation. Whether it be about weight loss, or life in general.
> 
> So back to those voices in your head. We worked on compliments. Do you have a positive affirmation for when you are having a bad day, struggling or just need a mental pick me up? If you feel comfortable, share it with the team. *
> 
> I will share mine later, but I wanted to see what everyone else came up with.
> 
> *Bonus*--where is your favorite place to stay at WDW?



I don't have a specific positive affirmation. I just try to remembe the positive and stay on track.

Bonus~Well, seeing as though we have only stayed at Pop, I guess that would be it  We actually enjoy Pop very much. And, we know at some point our boys will be too big for a value room, so we will tackle that when it comes. 



buzz5985 said:


> I just booked the Autotrain for our trip home from Florida in August.  I can't wait.  So we will leave on August 4, stop in DC to visit my cousins for the night, then push on to Hilton Head Island.  We will leave HHI and check into the BWV, then onto the Treehouse Villas.  We take the train home on the 17th.  Planning is half the fun!!!
> 
> Janis



I love the planning, too! DH thinks I'm crazy because I am starting to plan our 2013 WDW trip and haven't even planned our 2012 trip to visit relatives in Austin, TX. It's just not as exciting planning a beach vacation or a trip to Austin as it is a trip to WDW!! In fact, I am excited for you!



DisFam95 said:


> Hello - newest member to Team Donald here (he's my fav )
> 
> I've been tracking my weight but it's been a long time since I looked at the big picture.  Looked at a graph over the past several months and saw a big upward slanting line .  Time to turn this bus around (again).  The holidays - excuse me - suck for me!!  I have no willpower and tend to get in this 'oh I'll just deal with it in January" mode and my eating goes off the chart.
> 
> I'm a busy mom of 2 young boys and work (for pay) part time.  we just got a new NordicTrack treadmill w/ ifit and the google maps thing which is fun!  Hopefully that will help get me going again!
> 
> Anyhoo - I'm up too late as usual.  I'll try to post and learn everyone as able but somedays I feel like I dont; have time to go to the bathroom when I need to!



Welcome!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Well, I don't see me having much time on the computer today, but I will check in later if I can. I am determined to finish an IEP that is due next week. And, since DH and I have been talking about relocating, my cousin in Austin sent us lots of info on houses there. She has her real estate license (which is so helpful) and is trying to convince us to move down there. I'm not so sure (it's so far from PA), but DH is all aboard lol. So, I think we'll do some job research later since he is off of school this week.

Have a great Tuesday!

Jill


----------



## Rose&Mike

Not a lot of time this morning.

*Trina*--if you do a search online you can order some tests yourself. You might not get the insurance to pay for them....Stomach stuff is the pits. Did you you know it takes YEARS for the average person to be diagnosed with c-d? Unfortunately stories like yours are very common. I know it's frustrating. Stomach stuff can be hard to diagnose and the diets are difficult to keep up with for some people, so I think doctors are hesitant to say hey--try xxxx free for a while and see how you feel. I used to get very frustrated that I will never have an official c-d diagnosis. But I'm ok with it now. I know I am healthier without gluten. If you think dairy is the problem, try two weeks without it and see how you feel. The only problem, the doctor might assume the medicine you are taking kicked in....Hang in there.

So I know I mentioned last year was a hard year for me. And I might have talked about my affirmation before, can't remember. But by the end of the year I was so sick and tired or being sick and tired. So my affirmation, which I try to repeat several times a day especially when life is getting tough---

I choose to be happy. 

Have a super day everyone!


----------



## Disneyluvr

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Tuesday, January 17th
> One thing I have been working on is coming up with a positive affirmation. Whether it be about weight loss, or life in general.
> 
> So back to those voices in your head. We worked on compliments. Do you have a positive affirmation for when you are having a bad day, struggling or just need a mental pick me up? If you feel comfortable, share it with the team. *
> 
> *Bonus*--where is your favorite place to stay at WDW?



I have 2 that seem to always pop in my head when I've had a bad day.

Tomorrow is a new day!  Today and its mistakes are over and I know I can get up in the morning and try again.      and

Something is better than nothing!  Even when I haven't done as well as I hoped I would I try to remember that any amount of good I did that day is better than none at all.


----------



## Disneyluvr

dvccruiser76 said:


> *This week's winning team with 33.95% is Team Mickey!!*
> 
> *Team Donald came in with 23.90% for the week!*
> 
> Additional stats for the week!!!!
> 
> *frndshpcptn won for Team Donald with 3.03% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*
> 
> *Congrats to OctoberBride03 who was Mickey's Team winner with 2.64%!*
> 
> Team Donald lost 78.3 pounds this week
> Team Mickey lost 73.3 pounds this week
> 
> *Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 184.8 pounds, and Team Mickey is not far behind with 181.0 pounds so far*
> 
> Both teams together have lost 365.8 pounds!!!! Amazing!
> 
> Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!
> 
> Have an OP week



Congrats to Team Mickey!! But watch out cause Team Donald is gonna come on strong next week!!

Way to Go to all the Losers this week!! 

This is our week Team Donald, Let's work hard and be Big LOSERS!!


----------



## happysummer

Hi everyone I hope you are ll having a great day. I am trying to catch up with this thread. 
*Trina*- I am sorry you did not get any answers for your stomach issues. I hope you can figure it out.
*VirataMama4*- I hope your throat feels better.
*DisFam95*- Welcome to team donald.
 My favourite time to go to DW is september October. If it was not busy I would go in summer. I love heat and humidity the hotter the better.
 I had a great weight loss but this week I have pms so I hope my weight lose is as good this week.

I just want to thank all the supportive people on Team donald.


----------



## liesel

Sorry I haven't been as active on this thread, I haven't even had time to read as much!  I've been getting ready for my first half in 12(!) days, the Tink at Disneyland.  I'm sure I'll be around more when that's over.

I did see that there have been several pet losses on both teams this month so  to everyone who has lost a furry member of their family recently.

*Deb* I saw many pages back how some of the women in your office have been treating you and that's just awful!  I hope you can find a new job soon.

*Trina* My dad has had undiagnosed stomach issues for over 2 years.  I've suggested trying gf to see if that helps, but he doesn't want to do that.  I hope you can figure it out soon.  I also think that if you trained your doctor's dog he should be able to squeeze you in!

Congrats to all the losers on both teams this week!

QOTD: I try to remind myself that I can't control what others think of me and how they react to different situations, but I can control what I do and how I react to situations.  It goes along with *Rose's* wonderful "I choose to be happy" statement.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Hi Everyone
Great to see both teams losing so much weight I have really struggled today I started so well then brought my mum to the hospital and we sat with my aunt for a couple hours but my mums face was getting paler and paler so when my cousin arrived I took mum home to rest. I then ate 5 slices of chocolate orange so faast I barely tasted it and now feel so cross with myself ugh!! Why is it hospitals can do this to my willpower I am now drinking water by the gallon in an effort to minimise the effect

Anyway tomorrows a new day and this time I will be able to handle all that it throws my way Thats what I've been repeating to myself for the last 30 minutes-pity I didnt think of it before the choc orange

Oh and I tried to think of 3 three compliments but cant come up with much at the minute

Sorry I'm not usually such a misery guts but today just got to me! Thanks for letting me rant.


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

Rose&Mike said:


> I hope everyone doesn't mind, but I am going to poop out on replies tonight. I haven't been feeling great today, and I think I just need a computer free night.
> 
> I am going to go ahead and post the QOTD for tomorrow. I work tomorrow and don't check the DIS at work. I will be back on sometime tomorrow evening.
> 
> *QOTD Tuesday, January 17th
> One thing I have been working on is coming up with a positive affirmation. Whether it be about weight loss, or life in general.
> 
> So back to those voices in your head. We worked on compliments. Do you have a positive affirmation for when you are having a bad day, struggling or just need a mental pick me up? If you feel comfortable, share it with the team. *
> 
> I will share mine later, but I wanted to see what everyone else came up with.
> 
> *Bonus*--where is your favorite place to stay at WDW?



Some days when it is a struggle to even get out of bed....I always remind myself that God never gives me more than I can handle and that He has a plan for me but I am the one that needs to execute it!  I would call myself more "spiritual" than religious but I do believe in God's plan.

My favorite place to stay in the Poly  It was always my dream to stay there and in 2010 I did!! It was everything I dreamed it would be....the downside is that it made me want to vacation in Hawaii...and now Disney can make that dream come true 



buzz5985 said:


> My walks every day.  I started a map too, for my "walk to WDW".  It's 1330 miles from my door to the castle.  I am currently on the Mass Pike out around Springfield.
> 
> Janis


Janis, I LOVE this idea!!!  I need to get a map...stealing your idea!!!



DisFam95 said:


> Hello - newest member to Team Donald here (he's my fav )


Welcome!!!



trinaweena said:


> Hey guys! I'm way behind, so i'm sorry if i missed anything this weekend. I just stayed away from the computer this weekend, no particular reason.
> 
> I talked with the stomach doctor and it was basically useless. When i first made the appointment, my other doctor was booked six months out so i said i would see the nurse practitioner. What a mistake. She is literally the most unhelpful person ever.  She called me to discuss the results of my tests and basically said they didn't find anything.  Some inflammation in my esophagus that they want to keep an eye on. When i told her i was still having stomach issues she basically kind of brrushed it off. She wants me to keep taking a medicine that i've been taking for two weeks and not seen a difference with for the nausea. she said it can take up to six weeks to take affect. when i told her i was afraid to eat anything and i didnt really like this option she kind of didnt say anything and then kind of implied that i was **** out of luck pardon my french. I asked her if i could have anything for the naseua and she said she didn't want to prescribe anything for the next six weeks, just in case the medicine works. So she wants me to suffer for six weeks???
> 
> She also refuses to test me for lactose intolerance.  When i asked her if i should still be having no dairy she was like "well yeah, but then you can kind of add things back in and see if it works or not" when i explained to her i would just like to know what i can and cant eat she said she didn't want to order a lactose test but didn't give me a reason. the annoying thing is, she told me to go dairy free but didn't really give me any guidelines. I dont have a lot of dairy as it is, i dont drink milk, dont like ice cream so its really hard for me to tell if this is making a difference, and i dont really have time to "test it out" and maybe get sick. I work and go to school.
> 
> She is also adament about me going on a low residue diet, which i am so against. It's basically white bread, no fruit, no veggies...all the stuff thats bad for you. I explained to her multiple times that i am on a diet and trying to loose weight but its like she just ignores what i say. when i asked my doctor on the day of the colonoscopy he said dont bother with it, but she keeps insisting upon it.
> 
> The whole situation is stressing me out. I have such bad luck with doctors. I love my actual doctor, he's treated me for years, he treats my whole family, I even trained his dog! But he's got a very busy practice and its so hard to get an appointment. I have a follow up appointment in a few weeks but I really feel like i do not want to see this lady again.  She also asked me if i was taking the medicine prescribed for stomach cramping. When i explained i had only taken it once because i didn't want to try a new medicine at work she seemed a little put off. I also explained to her the nausea not the cramping is the biggest problem but she refuses to do anything.
> 
> Thank you all for listening, im just so frustrated by all of it



Trina...my Dr. put me on an elimination diet.  It's called the Ultra Simple Diet by Dr. Mark Hyman.  It takes all eggs, dairy, gluten, caffeine out of your diet and re-introduces you to them slowly one at a time.  Although it is called Ultra Simple, it is NOT ultra simple...lol!  It takes a lot of planning BUT I was able to add the gluten back in last and EUREKA! that is when I felt terrible.  My doctor is a bit of an herbalist so she never put me on meds...just vitamins.  Take a look at the website (http://drhyman.com/) and maybe try it?  I have since passed on my book to others (or I would have sent it to you!) The "by-product" of the diet was an amazing weight loss for me.  Let me know what you think and I am ALWAYS here for support!!



liesel said:


> Sorry I haven't been as active on this thread, I haven't even had time to read as much!  I've been getting ready for my first half in 12(!) days, the Tink at Disneyland.  I'm sure I'll be around more when that's over.
> 
> I did see that there have been several pet losses on both teams this month so  to everyone who has lost a furry member of their family recently.
> 
> *Deb* I saw many pages back how some of the women in your office have been treating you and that's just awful!  I hope you can find a new job soon.
> 
> *Trina* My dad has had undiagnosed stomach issues for over 2 years.  I've suggested trying gf to see if that helps, but he doesn't want to do that.  I hope you can figure it out soon.  I also think that if you trained your doctor's dog he should be able to squeeze you in!
> 
> Congrats to all the losers on both teams this week!
> 
> QOTD: I try to remind myself that I can't control what others think of me and how they react to different situations, but I can control what I do and how I react to situations.  It goes along with *Rose's* wonderful "I choose to be happy" statement.



Lisa!  SO good to hear from you!! Hope you are doing well 



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Hi Everyone
> Great to see both teams losing so much weight I have really struggled today I started so well then brought my mum to the hospital and we sat with my aunt for a couple hours but my mums face was getting paler and paler so when my cousin arrived I took mum home to rest. I then ate 5 slices of chocolate orange so faast I barely tasted it and now feel so cross with myself ugh!! Why is it hospitals can do this to my willpower I am now drinking water by the gallon in an effort to minimise the effect
> 
> Anyway tomorrows a new day and this time I will be able to handle all that it throws my way Thats what I've been repeating to myself for the last 30 minutes-pity I didnt think of it before the choc orange
> 
> Oh and I tried to think of 3 three compliments but cant come up with much at the minute
> 
> Sorry I'm not usually such a misery guts but today just got to me! Thanks for letting me rant.



Hang in there!!!

**************************************
Just another crazy day here!  Back to school means back to meetings with juniors and their parents!  Today was not too bad but I have a doozie of a family this afternoon....bracing myself for the high expectations of this mom for the low achieving young woman 

I spun last night and ate OP the entire day!!  Hit 585 calories burned on the bike in 45 minutes....ok, there was a problem with the heat in the spin room so I broke a sweat before we climbed the first hill....I've heard of "hot yoga" but "hot spinning" was a first for me!!  Tonight I hope to get to the ellip after my nail appointment but the weather is really crappy here in NJ, which is my downfall for getting to the gym...boo on me!

Congrats to all the losers this week and tons of support and hugs to those who are struggling....I am there all too often!  I'm still dancing around joining WW for real so my Saturday...I promise...I will join....really...I will....

Happy Tuesday to all!!!


----------



## JacksLilWench

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Tuesday, January 17th
> One thing I have been working on is coming up with a positive affirmation. Whether it be about weight loss, or life in general.
> 
> So back to those voices in your head. We worked on compliments. Do you have a positive affirmation for when you are having a bad day, struggling or just need a mental pick me up? If you feel comfortable, share it with the team. *
> 
> *Bonus*--where is your favorite place to stay at WDW?



One of my other favorite quotes kinda speaks to this:

"Being challenged in life is inevitable.  Being defeated is optional."

And I will not be defeated this time around!

So far, my favorite place to stay in WDW is Caribbean Beach...so pretty!



trinaweena said:


> Hey guys! I'm way behind, so i'm sorry if i missed anything this weekend. I just stayed away from the computer this weekend, no particular reason.
> 
> I went for a run on friday and a run today. I had to convince myself to go to the gym tonight cause I really didn't want to. But I did it and I had a really good workout. I feel a bit lazy cause my workouts have to be so short per the doctor but I guess i have to play it safe. I'm looking into interval training. does anyone have any experience with this? I've heard good things about it
> 
> I talked with the stomach doctor and it was basically useless. When i first made the appointment, my other doctor was booked six months out so i said i would see the nurse practitioner. What a mistake. She is literally the most unhelpful person ever.  She called me to discuss the results of my tests and basically said they didn't find anything.  Some inflammation in my esophagus that they want to keep an eye on. When i told her i was still having stomach issues she basically kind of brrushed it off. She wants me to keep taking a medicine that i've been taking for two weeks and not seen a difference with for the nausea. she said it can take up to six weeks to take affect. when i told her i was afraid to eat anything and i didnt really like this option she kind of didnt say anything and then kind of implied that i was **** out of luck pardon my french. I asked her if i could have anything for the naseua and she said she didn't want to prescribe anything for the next six weeks, just in case the medicine works. So she wants me to suffer for six weeks???
> 
> She also refuses to test me for lactose intolerance.  When i asked her if i should still be having no dairy she was like "well yeah, but then you can kind of add things back in and see if it works or not" when i explained to her i would just like to know what i can and cant eat she said she didn't want to order a lactose test but didn't give me a reason. the annoying thing is, she told me to go dairy free but didn't really give me any guidelines. I dont have a lot of dairy as it is, i dont drink milk, dont like ice cream so its really hard for me to tell if this is making a difference, and i dont really have time to "test it out" and maybe get sick. I work and go to school.
> 
> She is also adament about me going on a low residue diet, which i am so against. It's basically white bread, no fruit, no veggies...all the stuff thats bad for you. I explained to her multiple times that i am on a diet and trying to loose weight but its like she just ignores what i say. when i asked my doctor on the day of the colonoscopy he said dont bother with it, but she keeps insisting upon it.
> 
> The whole situation is stressing me out. I have such bad luck with doctors. I love my actual doctor, he's treated me for years, he treats my whole family, I even trained his dog! But he's got a very busy practice and its so hard to get an appointment. I have a follow up appointment in a few weeks but I really feel like i do not want to see this lady again.  She also asked me if i was taking the medicine prescribed for stomach cramping. When i explained i had only taken it once because i didn't want to try a new medicine at work she seemed a little put off. I also explained to her the nausea not the cramping is the biggest problem but she refuses to do anything.
> 
> I'm so sorry for venting but I just feel like i dont know what to do anymore. My mom said that we will continue with the dairy free for 30 days and then even though i tested negative for celiac, we should try gluten free. so i will probably be needing advice from the wonderful people here who are gluten free.
> 
> i just want this taken care of and my doctors dont seem to get that. despite being on a diet i love food and i hate being afraid to eat it.  also we are going to disney in may, i know its still 4 months away but i want to have this taken care of. Plus if it is some sort of allergy, i know i need to call the restaurants ahead of time and let them know.
> 
> Thank you all for listening, im just so frustrated by all of it



  I'm so sorry about all this nastiness, Trina.  Is there a PA at the office you can see instead of the nurse practicioner?  Or one of the doctor's partners?


----------



## JacksLilWench

PS, Don't forget to watch Biggest Loser tonight with Emily Joy!!  *Go Team Pink!!!!*


----------



## akhaloha

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Sunday, January 15*
> We have been talking a little bit about the voices in your head and negative self-talk and how harmful it can be. Having said that,
> 
> *Give your self a complement. Ideally, I'd love to see three complements. But one catch. The complements cannot contain the following words: Mom, wife, friend, listener, daughter (you get the picture). *
> 
> It's ok if you don't feel comfortable posting the complements here, but if you do that's great!
> 
> *Did you find this easy or hard? How did you feel?*
> 
> *Bonus:* If you could be any character for the day who would you be and why?



Rose, this was a really great question!

This was soooo hard!  I usually struggle with low self esteem.  

After much thought here goes:

I'm very outgoing - I can strike up a conversation with almost anyone - much to the embarrassment of DD13.  
I'm an animal lover - It seems that all the lost dogs in the neighborhood end up on my doorstep and I always find their owners.  If I see a loose dog on the road I'm always the one to pull over and pick it up.  I guess I hope that if my babies ever get out/lost someone would do the same for them.  
I am the queen of excel - even our tech department has come to me for excel help.   

If I could be any character for a day I think it might be Tinker Bell - she's sassy, looks great in a mini skirt and she can fly!


----------



## akhaloha

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Monday, January 16th
> Do you have any exercise planned for this week?*
> 
> *Bonus*--What is your favorite time to visit WDW or DL?



Monday - Weight Training DVD (Les Mills Pump)
Tuesday - Cardio (Turbo Fire)
Wednesday - Weight Training DVD (Les Mills Pump)
Thursday - Cardio (Turbo Fire)
Friday - Rest
Saturday - Weight Training DVD (Les Mills Pump)
Sunday - Cardio (Turbo Fire)

I would visit WDW or DL anytime, but because of our schedules we always end up going in the summer.  I know it's more crowded, but I mentally prepare myself for it and then it doesn't bother me!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Donalds!

*Trina*: First, . I am so sorry you are going through this. I know I mentioned it on Mickey, but I don't think I did here. The nurse practicioner called with my Celiac test results. The test was negative and the nurse practicioner was fine with me eating gluten again. I was very  and frustrated. The doctor and I had already established that I was very sick and elminated gluten and felt so much better.  She also said that my doctor wanted me to start taking a medication- 2 caplets 2x a day.  I thought about it and (oddly enough) talked to my parents about it. I decided that I was not going to do anything until I talked to my doctor. I called the practice the next morning and left a calm, but serious message for my doctor. He did call me back and reaffirmed that GF was fine. However, he did want me to start on the new medication. After hearing it from him, I felt much better about taking the med. There was something about the nurse practicioner that bothered me. Interestingly enough, her name is on the med bottle. 

I am severely lactose intolerant. I can tell you some great stories proving how true that is.  There is no doubt in my mind that I am gluten intolerant. If it isn't Celiac disease, that is fine, but I am staying on a GF diet. We don't even talk about it as a diet anymore. We don't walk around saying "use GF bread crumbs." I say, "the bread crumbs are in the refrigerator." Pasta is automatically assumed to be GF.

I love to cook and am enjoying the challenge of finding GF/lactose-free recipes. I love Lactaid brand lactose-free milk. We buy the 100% lactose-free, calcium-fortified version and I drink it as if were the same 1% milk my mom drinks. Tonight, I am planning to make GF/lactose-free macaroni and cheese. There are lots of products that are naturally GF and many of them are lactose-free as well. lovetoscrap suggested that I go online and print lists of products that are GF and take them with me to the grocery store. That has helped so much!

I understand your frustration. GF does limit some of your options, particularly at a restuarant, but I am finding that I am so much healthier. I didn't make the gluten-vertigo connection until I started eating gluten again in preparation for my test. I do not miss the vertigo episodes.

I don't know if I mentioned this at all, come to think of it, but all of this started with 2 things:
- a reaction to gloves at work
- a diagnosis of hypothyroidism.

 Trina.


----------



## jenanderson

buzz5985 said:


> My walks every day.  I started a map too, for my "walk to WDW".  It's 1330 miles from my door to the castle.  I am currently on the Mass Pike out around Springfield.
> 
> I just booked the Autotrain for our trip home from Florida in August.  I can't wait.  So we will leave on August 4, stop in DC to visit my cousins for the night, then push on to Hilton Head Island.  We will leave HHI and check into the BWV, then onto the Treehouse Villas.  We take the train home on the 17th.  Planning is half the fun!!!
> 
> Janis



Janis - I still need to get my map going.  I think it might help motivate me through all the long runs I have ahead of me.  That is going to be my goal for the week!

Your trips sounds great!  August is my absolute favorite time to go to Florida - I love the heat and humidity!



DisFam95 said:


> Hello - newest member to Team Donald here
> 
> I've been tracking my weight but it's been a long time since I looked at the big picture.  Looked at a graph over the past several months and saw a big upward slanting line .  Time to turn this bus around (again).  The holidays - excuse me - suck for me!!  I have no willpower and tend to get in this 'oh I'll just deal with it in January" mode and my eating goes off the chart.
> 
> I'm a busy mom of 2 young boys and work (for pay) part time.  we just got a new NordicTrack treadmill w/ ifit and the google maps thing which is fun!  Hopefully that will help get me going again!
> 
> Anyhoo - I'm up too late as usual.  I'll try to post and learn everyone as able but somedays I feel like I dont; have time to go to the bathroom when I need to!



Welcome to the team!    Sounds like another busy person in our group.  Two young boys can keep you hopping!



trinaweena said:


> Hey guys! I'm way behind, so i'm sorry if i missed anything this weekend. I just stayed away from the computer this weekend, no particular reason.
> 
> I went for a run on friday and a run today. I had to convince myself to go to the gym tonight cause I really didn't want to. But I did it and I had a really good workout. I feel a bit lazy cause my workouts have to be so short per the doctor but I guess i have to play it safe. I'm looking into interval training. does anyone have any experience with this? I've heard good things about it
> 
> I talked with the stomach doctor and it was basically useless. When i first made the appointment, my other doctor was booked six months out so i said i would see the nurse practitioner. What a mistake. She is literally the most unhelpful person ever.  She called me to discuss the results of my tests and basically said they didn't find anything.  Some inflammation in my esophagus that they want to keep an eye on. When i told her i was still having stomach issues she basically kind of brrushed it off. She wants me to keep taking a medicine that i've been taking for two weeks and not seen a difference with for the nausea. she said it can take up to six weeks to take affect. when i told her i was afraid to eat anything and i didnt really like this option she kind of didnt say anything and then kind of implied that i was **** out of luck pardon my french. I asked her if i could have anything for the naseua and she said she didn't want to prescribe anything for the next six weeks, just in case the medicine works. So she wants me to suffer for six weeks???
> 
> She also refuses to test me for lactose intolerance.  When i asked her if i should still be having no dairy she was like "well yeah, but then you can kind of add things back in and see if it works or not" when i explained to her i would just like to know what i can and cant eat she said she didn't want to order a lactose test but didn't give me a reason. the annoying thing is, she told me to go dairy free but didn't really give me any guidelines. I dont have a lot of dairy as it is, i dont drink milk, dont like ice cream so its really hard for me to tell if this is making a difference, and i dont really have time to "test it out" and maybe get sick. I work and go to school.
> 
> She is also adament about me going on a low residue diet, which i am so against. It's basically white bread, no fruit, no veggies...all the stuff thats bad for you. I explained to her multiple times that i am on a diet and trying to loose weight but its like she just ignores what i say. when i asked my doctor on the day of the colonoscopy he said dont bother with it, but she keeps insisting upon it.
> 
> The whole situation is stressing me out. I have such bad luck with doctors. I love my actual doctor, he's treated me for years, he treats my whole family, I even trained his dog! But he's got a very busy practice and its so hard to get an appointment. I have a follow up appointment in a few weeks but I really feel like i do not want to see this lady again.  She also asked me if i was taking the medicine prescribed for stomach cramping. When i explained i had only taken it once because i didn't want to try a new medicine at work she seemed a little put off. I also explained to her the nausea not the cramping is the biggest problem but she refuses to do anything.
> 
> I'm so sorry for venting but I just feel like i dont know what to do anymore. My mom said that we will continue with the dairy free for 30 days and then even though i tested negative for celiac, we should try gluten free. so i will probably be needing advice from the wonderful people here who are gluten free.
> 
> i just want this taken care of and my doctors dont seem to get that. despite being on a diet i love food and i hate being afraid to eat it.  also we are going to disney in may, i know its still 4 months away but i want to have this taken care of. Plus if it is some sort of allergy, i know i need to call the restaurants ahead of time and let them know.
> 
> Thank you all for listening, im just so frustrated by all of it



  I am so sorry that this is not getting resolved for you at this point.  I can just feel your frustration with it all.  I don't have much experience with this and read what Rose wrote...I feel bad that it is just going to take time.  I also agree with what someone else posted about looking for someone else.  Even if it is going to take time, you should be seeing a doctor that you feel comfortable with and trust what they are telling you.  It should also be someone who listens to you when you tell them what your goals are.  I feel bad that there is no easy answer but we are all here for you. 



VirataMama4 said:


> Good Morning Team!
> 
> Congrats to everyone and to Team Mickey!  Its amazing how close the teams are in weightloss.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm going to workout today, as I woke up this morning with a sore throat and just feel like poop. But I will get in all my water and I'm sure I'll stay op since I really don't feel like eating anything.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone!



Hope you are feeling better!  Maybe a day of rest is what your body needs.  

It is really amazing at how close the 2 teams are.  I love thinking about the total weight loss as well...that is truly amazing!



Rose&Mike said:


> So I know I mentioned last year was a hard year for me. And I might have talked about my affirmation before, can't remember. But by the end of the year I was so sick and tired or being sick and tired. So my affirmation, which I try to repeat several times a day especially when life is getting tough---
> 
> I choose to be happy.



Love your affirmation Rose!  Choosing to be happy is so important.



Disneyluvr said:


> I have 2 that seem to always pop in my head when I've had a bad day.
> 
> Tomorrow is a new day!  Today and its mistakes are over and I know I can get up in the morning and try again.      and
> 
> Something is better than nothing!  Even when I haven't done as well as I hoped I would I try to remember that any amount of good I did that day is better than none at all.



These are also really good.  



happysummer said:


> Hi everyone I hope you are ll having a great day. I am trying to catch up with this thread.
> *Trina*- I am sorry you did not get any answers for your stomach issues. I hope you can figure it out.
> *VirataMama4*- I hope your throat feels better.
> *DisFam95*- Welcome to team donald.
> My favourite time to go to DW is september October. If it was not busy I would go in summer. I love heat and humidity the hotter the better.
> I had a great weight loss but this week I have pms so I hope my weight lose is as good this week.
> 
> I just want to thank all the supportive people on Team donald.



Glad that you had a great loss!  Try not to let the pms get to you.  I know that I really struggle with that and the fact that I gain weight every month but I am working on it!



liesel said:


> Sorry I haven't been as active on this thread, I haven't even had time to read as much!  I've been getting ready for my first half in 12(!) days, the Tink at Disneyland.  I'm sure I'll be around more when that's over.



Good Luck at the Tink Half!!!!!  I am so excited for everyone who will be running it!  A bit jealous as I had registered (and paid) but in the end, I can't go.  I will be cheering everyone on and looking forward to reading everyone's report about how great it was!!!  



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Hi Everyone
> Great to see both teams losing so much weight I have really struggled today I started so well then brought my mum to the hospital and we sat with my aunt for a couple hours but my mums face was getting paler and paler so when my cousin arrived I took mum home to rest. I then ate 5 slices of chocolate orange so faast I barely tasted it and now feel so cross with myself ugh!! Why is it hospitals can do this to my willpower. I am now drinking water by the gallon in an effort to minimise the effect
> 
> Anyway tomorrows a new day and this time I will be able to handle all that it throws my way Thats what I've been repeating to myself for the last 30 minutes-pity I didnt think of it before the choc orange
> 
> Oh and I tried to think of 3 three compliments but cant come up with much at the minute
> 
> Sorry I'm not usually such a misery guts but today just got to me! Thanks for letting me rant.



  I am sorry that you had a rough day.  Sounds like you are doing all you can to minimize what you ate.  Great job focusing on the fact that tomorrow is another day and yep, you can handle it!  



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> My favorite place to stay in the Poly  It was always my dream to stay there and in 2010 I did!! It was everything I dreamed it would be....the downside is that it made me want to vacation in Hawaii...and now Disney can make that dream come true
> 
> Just another crazy day here!  Back to school means back to meetings with juniors and their parents!  Today was not too bad but I have a doozie of a family this afternoon....bracing myself for the high expectations of this mom for the low achieving young woman.
> 
> I spun last night and ate OP the entire day!!  Hit 585 calories burned on the bike in 45 minutes....ok, there was a problem with the heat in the spin room so I broke a sweat before we climbed the first hill....I've heard of "hot yoga" but "hot spinning" was a first for me!!  Tonight I hope to get to the ellip after my nail appointment but the weather is really crappy here in NJ, which is my downfall for getting to the gym...boo on me!
> 
> Congrats to all the losers this week and tons of support and hugs to those who are struggling....I am there all too often!  I'm still dancing around joining WW for real so my Saturday...I promise...I will join....really...I will....
> 
> Happy Tuesday to all!!!



I also LOVE the Poly....there is just something so magical about it!  

Great job staying OP yesterday!  Sounds like you did a good job with your eating AND your exercise!  Can't wait to hear about how you joined WW!  



akhaloha said:


> Rose, this was a really great question!
> 
> This was soooo hard!  I usually struggle with low self esteem.
> 
> After much thought here goes:
> 
> I'm very outgoing - I can strike up a conversation with almost anyone - much to the embarrassment of DD13.
> I'm an animal lover - It seems that all the lost dogs in the neighborhood end up on my doorstep and I always find their owners.  If I see a loose dog on the road I'm always the one to pull over and pick it up.  I guess I hope that if my babies ever get out/lost someone would do the same for them.
> I am the queen of excel - even our tech department has come to me for excel help.
> 
> If I could be any character for a day I think it might be Tinker Bell - she's sassy, looks great in a mini skirt and she can fly!



I think finding compliments for ourself is always hard!  I like yours though - I am another "talk with strangers" sort of person.  When I was a teen, my mom did it and I was so mortified!    Now I do it and my DD is mortified!  



akhaloha said:


> Monday - Weight Training DVD (Les Mills Pump)
> Tuesday - Cardio (Turbo Fire)
> Wednesday - Weight Training DVD (Les Mills Pump)
> Thursday - Cardio (Turbo Fire)
> Friday - Rest
> Saturday - Weight Training DVD (Les Mills Pump)
> Sunday - Cardio (Turbo Fire)
> 
> I would visit WDW or DL anytime, but because of our schedules we always end up going in the summer.  I know it's more crowded, but I mentally prepare myself for it and then it doesn't bother me!



Looks like a great plan for you this week!  Hope it all pays off for you with a big loss this week!


----------



## #1hoosierfan

Good afternooon everyone!

We got home from Gatlinburg last night and had a FANTASTIC trip!  This was the first time I have EVER gone out of town on the spur of the moment, and it was so much fun.  The aquarium in G-burg is great.  The boys' favorite part was the hot tub on the deck of the chalet, though! 

I was careful during a few meals, but pretty much ate what I wanted to and did not exercise at all...... did do a lot of walking, though.  I weighed myself this morning and was down 6/10 of a pound.  

I really don't understand how I can keep my calories at about 1,600 a day and kill myself at p90x and only lose 2 pounds a week, and then eat and do hardly anything for 3 days and lose weight! 

On another note, today was CRAZY.  We had a tornado warning, and had to keep the students in the hallway for over 45 minutes.  Not fun!  Seriously, tornados in January?????  There was actually a small confirmed touchdown in Louisville.  

Congrats to all of the losers this week!  Sounds like we had another great week! 

I will try to check back in later and do some personals!


----------



## belledreamer

Hi there everyone!  Just checking in!

 I was actually hoping to walk on the treadmill, but something isn't working right with it and it's very nasty weather in my neck of the woods so I just finished another round of Just Dance 3. Was able to able to get 35 minutes in (20 isn't seeming to have much of an effect anymore) but I'm noticing that my knee is giving me alot of trouble now with these workouts, plus I was starting to feel sick at the stomach...  Maybe I'll try doing laps in Wal-Mart tomorrow.  It seems to be much easier on my knee.  I really don't want to have to go back to the brace again...

Did all my fruit prep for the week this morning: red grapes and strawberries.  I find that if I clean and prep all my fruit in advance, I'm much more likely to grab fruit instead of chocolate or junk food. DM has been a big help with buying healthier food for us.  I actually told her the other day that I felt really bad that she spending all this to help us eat more fruit, but she told me something that made alot of sense.  I'm sure she won't mind me quoting her here:

_I've been trying to get you to eat better for a long time and you've found something that works.  If it takes me spending a little more to get fruit that you'll eat, then that's worth it to keep you healthy._

My mom's so good to me.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Congrats to all the Losers this week! And to everyone who is still here!



Disneyluvr said:


> I have 2 that seem to always pop in my head when I've had a bad day.
> 
> Tomorrow is a new day! Today and its mistakes are over and I know I can get up in the morning and try again.


I remind myself of this a lot!


*Liesel*--Almost time for your race!!!!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Hi Everyone
> Great to see both teams losing so much weight I have really struggled today I started so well then brought my mum to the hospital and we sat with my aunt for a couple hours but my mums face was getting paler and paler so when my cousin arrived I took mum home to rest. I then ate 5 slices of chocolate orange so faast I barely tasted it and now feel so cross with myself ugh!! Why is it hospitals can do this to my willpower I am now drinking water by the gallon in an effort to minimise the effect
> 
> Anyway tomorrows a new day and this time I will be able to handle all that it throws my way Thats what I've been repeating to myself for the last 30 minutes-pity I didnt think of it before the choc orange
> 
> Oh and I tried to think of 3 three compliments but cant come up with much at the minute
> 
> Sorry I'm not usually such a misery guts but today just got to me! Thanks for letting me rant.


I'm sorry the hospital has been so stressful. 
But I still want you to try really hard to come up with a compliment.




RemembertheMagic98 said:


> S
> Just another crazy day here!  Back to school means back to meetings with juniors and their parents!  Today was not too bad but I have a doozie of a family this afternoon....bracing myself for the high expectations of this mom for the low achieving young woman
> 
> I spun last night and ate OP the entire day!!  Hit 585 calories burned on the bike in 45 minutes....ok, there was a problem with the heat in the spin room so I broke a sweat before we climbed the first hill....I've heard of "hot yoga" but "hot spinning" was a first for me!!  Tonight I hope to get to the ellip after my nail appointment but the weather is really crappy here in NJ, which is my downfall for getting to the gym...boo on me!
> 
> Congrats to all the losers this week and tons of support and hugs to those who are struggling....I am there all too often!  I'm still dancing around joining WW for real so my Saturday...I promise...I will join....really...I will....
> 
> Happy Tuesday to all!!!


Congrats on the exercise, and I hope the meetings weren't too crazy!



JacksLilWench said:


> One of my other favorite quotes kinda speaks to this:
> 
> "Being challenged in life is inevitable.  Being defeated is optional."


I really like this!



akhaloha said:


> Rose, this was a really great question!
> 
> This was soooo hard!  I usually struggle with low self esteem.
> 
> After much thought here goes:
> 
> I'm very outgoing - I can strike up a conversation with almost anyone - much to the embarrassment of DD13.
> I'm an animal lover - It seems that all the lost dogs in the neighborhood end up on my doorstep and I always find their owners.  If I see a loose dog on the road I'm always the one to pull over and pick it up.  I guess I hope that if my babies ever get out/lost someone would do the same for them.
> I am the queen of excel - even our tech department has come to me for excel help.
> 
> If I could be any character for a day I think it might be Tinker Bell - she's sassy, looks great in a mini skirt and she can fly!


Great compliments!



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Donalds!
> 
> *Trina*: First, . I am so sorry you are going through this. I know I mentioned it on Mickey, but I don't think I did here. The nurse practicioner called with my Celiac test results. The test was negative and the nurse practicioner was fine with me eating gluten again. I was very  and frustrated. The doctor and I had already established that I was very sick and elminated gluten and felt so much better.  She also said that my doctor wanted me to start taking a medication- 2 caplets 2x a day.  I thought about it and (oddly enough) talked to my parents about it. I decided that I was not going to do anything until I talked to my doctor. I called the practice the next morning and left a calm, but serious message for my doctor. He did call me back and reaffirmed that GF was fine. However, he did want me to start on the new medication. After hearing it from him, I felt much better about taking the med. There was something about the nurse practicioner that bothered me. Interestingly enough, her name is on the med bottle.
> 
> I am severely lactose intolerant. I can tell you some great stories proving how true that is.  There is no doubt in my mind that I am gluten intolerant. If it isn't Celiac disease, that is fine, but I am staying on a GF diet. We don't even talk about it as a diet anymore. We don't walk around saying "use GF bread crumbs." I say, "the bread crumbs are in the refrigerator." Pasta is automatically assumed to be GF.
> 
> I love to cook and am enjoying the challenge of finding GF/lactose-free recipes. I love Lactaid brand lactose-free milk. We buy the 100% lactose-free, calcium-fortified version and I drink it as if were the same 1% milk my mom drinks. Tonight, I am planning to make GF/lactose-free macaroni and cheese. There are lots of products that are naturally GF and many of them are lactose-free as well. lovetoscrap suggested that I go online and print lists of products that are GF and take them with me to the grocery store. That has helped so much!
> 
> I understand your frustration. GF does limit some of your options, particularly at a restuarant, but I am finding that I am so much healthier. I didn't make the gluten-vertigo connection until I started eating gluten again in preparation for my test. I do not miss the vertigo episodes.
> 
> I don't know if I mentioned this at all, come to think of it, but all of this started with 2 things:
> - a reaction to gloves at work
> - a diagnosis of hypothyroidism.
> 
> Trina.


Yep, the internet message boards are full of people who have had negative c-d tests who feel miraculously better after going g-f. And full of people who had multiple negative c-d tests and then later had a positive biopsy or were positive for the c-d gene. 

If anyone is interested, I had some alternative tests done and if you pm me I will send you the website. I am a "needs proof" kind of girl. Well my alternative tests were very positive for gluten intolerance and malabosorption. They indicate I probably do have c-d, but because it is not the standard test, it is not definitive proof. But it made it much easier for me to give up gluten once and for all.



#1hoosierfan said:


> Good afternooon everyone!
> 
> We got home from Gatlinburg last night and had a FANTASTIC trip!  This was the first time I have EVER gone out of town on the spur of the moment, and it was so much fun.  The aquarium in G-burg is great.  The boys' favorite part was the hot tub on the deck of the chalet, though!
> 
> I was careful during a few meals, but pretty much ate what I wanted to and did not exercise at all...... did do a lot of walking, though.  I weighed myself this morning and was down 6/10 of a pound.
> 
> I really don't understand how I can keep my calories at about 1,600 a day and kill myself at p90x and only lose 2 pounds a week, and then eat and do hardly anything for 3 days and lose weight!
> 
> On another note, today was CRAZY.  We had a tornado warning, and had to keep the students in the hallway for over 45 minutes.  Not fun!  Seriously, tornados in January?????  There was actually a small confirmed touchdown in Louisville.
> 
> Congrats to all of the losers this week!  Sounds like we had another great week!
> 
> I will try to check back in later and do some personals!


The scale really does not always make sense. I just try to watch for patterns. Over the years a lot of people have noticed that sometimes a high calorie day (after a bunch of low calorie days) triggers a good loss.

CRAZY weather today! There is a section of trees down a couple of blocks from us--may or may not have been a tornado. I was at work and it wasn't too bad. I heard an air conditioning unit blew off the Brown Hotel. I don't know if that is true. Have you seen the pictures of the funnel clouds on the news? 

I can handle this stuff during the day, but not at night!



jenanderson said:


> *Rose - *I might need to check out our Target for some clearance running stuff!  Today I did find a cute lime green pullover (pretty thin but with a hood and thumb slots) at the Thrift Store for $2.50.  I still need more stuff though because it takes many layers to run in this weather and then it is all gross and dirty.  Since I don't dry any of my running gear (it all hangs to dry), I have to have a couple of days worth of gear.  I would love to get a nicer jacket too but they are really expensive.
> 
> I am going to have to ask Mike about his barefoot running shoes (on the Rebels thread).  I have wanted to try it but want to learn more about it first.
> 
> I am glad that you have taken a bit of time away from the computer today.  I did the same all weekend.  While it is so important to me to check in here, it is also important to just step away at times.  I hope you are feeling better tomorrow!


Mike's not doing barefoot yet. He has been slowly getting lighter and lighter shoes. Why don't you dry your running clothes? I am such a germ a phobe. I feel like I need to dry it to kill the germs! Though I don't dry my skirts.



buzz5985 said:


> "I deserve to have a slim, attractive, healthy body; I can do this!!!"
> 
> My favorite place would have to be Boardwalk Villa's.
> 
> I just booked the Autotrain for our trip home from Florida in August.  I can't wait.  So we will leave on August 4, stop in DC to visit my cousins for the night, then push on to Hilton Head Island.  We will leave HHI and check into the BWV, then onto the Treehouse Villas.  We take the train home on the 17th.  Planning is half the fun!!!
> 
> Janis


I have always wanted to do the Autotrain. I want to drive somewhere just so I can take it! Great affirmation!


DisFam95 said:


> Hello - newest member to Team Donald here (he's my fav )
> 
> I've been tracking my weight but it's been a long time since I looked at the big picture.  Looked at a graph over the past several months and saw a big upward slanting line .  Time to turn this bus around (again).  The holidays - excuse me - suck for me!!  I have no willpower and tend to get in this 'oh I'll just deal with it in January" mode and my eating goes off the chart.
> 
> I'm a busy mom of 2 young boys and work (for pay) part time.  we just got a new NordicTrack treadmill w/ ifit and the google maps thing which is fun!  Hopefully that will help get me going again!
> 
> Anyhoo - I'm up too late as usual.  I'll try to post and learn everyone as able but somedays I feel like I dont; have time to go to the bathroom when I need to!


Welcome!



donac said:


> Hi everyone We just made it home from the procedure.
> 
> They only found one small polyp this time (Last time they found 3) so I am happy about that.  They did find some erosion in his stomach so I have to go and get his medication.  They also did a biopsy from his small intestine to check for celiac.  Will know about that on Friday.  All in all I think it was good news.  SO I am happy.
> 
> Thanks for all the good thoughts.
> 
> Off to the pharmacy,
> 
> Happy Birthday Lindsey and Betty White.  There is a special on tv tonight to celebrate her 90th.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy evening.


*Dona*--I'm glad the news is good so far!

*Kathy*--I'm really sorry about Fredward.

*****
This might be the day I break my commitment to 100 days of exercise. It was a very chaotic day here and I am pooped! And the wind is still going crazy and the temps are dropping.

I'll let you all know what I decided.

Have a great evening!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hi all it was a busy day at work and this is my first time checking in today. I had lunch with an old coworker today and i ordered a salad. I was proud of myself for that. 

I am currently at the gym. I did zumba and now i am sitting at ryans swim lesson. He is in a class with all girls. He was embarresed to take off his shirt because he didnt want the girls to see his nipples only my child. We made it past that and now he seems to be having fun.  I am sweating like crazy its like a sauna in here but i guess this could be good for the weight loss.

congrats to all the superstars this week and to team mickey. We have some amazing numbers this challenge. Great job everyone!

Rose and michelle i hope the winds slowed down and the tornado warnings are over.

Michelle- my boys loved that aquarium too. Glad u had a nice time.

Ok class is almost over. Talk to you all later.


----------



## cjdj4

Good Evening Donalds! 

I am coming to the end of my 4 day weekend. It was glorious. I did a whole lot of nothing. I did get the tree down, finally. And, I baked these AMAZING 147 calorie Brownies: http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/fudgy-brownies-10000002012802/ DH and DD loved them. Easy to make and I had all the ingredients in the house. DD & I got pedicures today, too. That was really nice. I try not to pay for them in the winter, but the weather as been so nice that I have ended up in sandals several times this year with scary feet. 

I also made my annual appointment. I thought I missed last year, thus thinking it had been 2 years. If that is not bad enough, they told me on the phone that the last time I was there was April 2009 That is not good. I also made a dentist appointment for me and DD. 

I bought a groupon a few months ago for vein treatment so I finally made an appointment for that. The groupon expires 3/5 so I really needed to get in there. Anyone every have a vein treatment before? I have all these little spider veins on my legs. I am only 39 and I have pretty nice legs still. We don't wear hosiery most of the year in FL so I need to do something. Hopefully it works. 




ougrad86 said:


> He has been wearing the mask almost the whole weekend, except when eating and when we went out today.  He said I did not have to call the dentist today, he is getting used to it, like I assumed he would.  I know he is not happy with it, but we are both looking toward the big picture - his bite improving and his smile coming back.  Right now he will not smile because it does not look "right", hoping he will start smiling again once they come off.


Your poor DS, to not feel comfortable enough to smile must be hard on him. You did the right thing by not listening to the pediatric dentist. 



dvccruiser76 said:


> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 2!
> This week’s group loss = 78.3 pounds!
> 
> Average percentage of weight lost 0.72 %
> Total group weight loss so far 184.8 pounds!
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 2 Superstars!!
> *#10- 1.40% - amykathleen2005
> #9- 1.44% - dvccruiser76
> #8- 1.52% - phorsenuf
> #7- 1.61% - vitfamily
> #6 - 1.66% - Rose&Mike
> #5- 1.73% - cjdj4
> #4- 1.83 - mommyof2Pirates
> #3- 1.98% - dizzydrop
> #2- 2.05% - happysummer *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 2 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 3.03% - frndshpcptn *




Top ten again! Yay! And Congrats again to frndshpcptn! What are you doing? I need some of it  

Great Job Team Mickey!



			
				Mary•Poppins;43759045 said:
			
		

> I always think that tomorrow is another day.  It will be better when I get a good night sleep.  Usually that helps.


Yes, like Scarlett O'hara. 



jillbur said:


> I tried walking and standing the whole day once, but by the time I got to my last period, I had to sit about half way through. It is quite a workout!
> 
> Great job with the run/walk! I am totally inspired and plan to get there this week.
> 
> I may have to put on a pedometer one day this week! Thanks for the suggestion!


They gave the teachers in my district free pedometers one year. They weren't very good, but it put us all in the right frame of mind for a bit anyway. 



jenanderson said:


> *Jenn -* The cabbage soup is not all bad...but I would not say it is good either!  I will be honest and say that I did not make it!  I am going to go with a sandwich this week and make soup again next week.
> 
> You have me cracking u  over the soup. It's like you talked yourself out of making it.
> 
> I am so proud of you for getting out there and running!  I bet it felt great to get back out there and that you could walk/run the 3.5 miles.  Sounds like you are looking for a new race!
> 
> Thanks! I am thinking about the Wine and Dine 1/2. It's at night and I think I already have one of my running partners from the Princess 1/2 on board to run with me.
> 
> 
> *Bonus:  *My favorite time to visit WDW is August.  I love the heat, I love the humidity, I love feeling all that magic and happiness right before starting school.
> Wow, Jenn - I live here and I like humidity and warm weather, but I will happily send you some of it in Aug. I don't mind in May, but by July I am over it.





buzz5985 said:


> I just booked the Autotrain for our trip home from Florida in August.  I can't wait.  So we will leave on August 4, stop in DC to visit my cousins for the night, then push on to Hilton Head Island.  We will leave HHI and check into the BWV, then onto the Treehouse Villas.  We take the train home on the 17th.  Planning is half the fun!!!


I am supremely jealous of this whole trip! First, the treehouse villas and now the Autotrain! Throw in HHI, DC and BWV, and I think you need to adopt me  Seriously, I have always wanted to take the Autotrain. 



trinaweena said:


> Hey guys! I'm way behind, so I'm sorry if i missed anything this weekend. I just stayed away from the computer this weekend, no particular reason.
> 
> I went for a run on friday and a run today. I had to convince myself to go to the gym tonight cause I really didn't want to. But I did it and I had a really good workout. I feel a bit lazy cause my workouts have to be so short per the doctor but I guess i have to play it safe. I'm looking into interval training. does anyone have any experience with this? I've heard good things about it
> 
> I talked with the stomach doctor and it was basically useless. When i first made the appointment, my other doctor was booked six months out so i said i would see the nurse practitioner. What a mistake. She is literally the most unhelpful person ever.  She called me to discuss the results of my tests and basically said they didn't find anything.  Some inflammation in my esophagus that they want to keep an eye on. When i told her i was still having stomach issues she basically kind of brrushed it off. She wants me to keep taking a medicine that i've been taking for two weeks and not seen a difference with for the nausea. she said it can take up to six weeks to take affect. when i told her i was afraid to eat anything and i didnt really like this option she kind of didnt say anything and then kind of implied that i was **** out of luck pardon my french. I asked her if i could have anything for the naseua and she said she didn't want to prescribe anything for the next six weeks, just in case the medicine works. So she wants me to suffer for six weeks???
> 
> She also refuses to test me for lactose intolerance.  When i asked her if i should still be having no dairy she was like "well yeah, but then you can kind of add things back in and see if it works or not" when i explained to her i would just like to know what i can and cant eat she said she didn't want to order a lactose test but didn't give me a reason. the annoying thing is, she told me to go dairy free but didn't really give me any guidelines. I dont have a lot of dairy as it is, i dont drink milk, dont like ice cream so its really hard for me to tell if this is making a difference, and i dont really have time to "test it out" and maybe get sick. I work and go to school.
> 
> She is also adament about me going on a low residue diet, which i am so against. It's basically white bread, no fruit, no veggies...all the stuff thats bad for you. I explained to her multiple times that i am on a diet and trying to loose weight but its like she just ignores what i say. when i asked my doctor on the day of the colonoscopy he said dont bother with it, but she keeps insisting upon it.
> 
> The whole situation is stressing me out. I have such bad luck with doctors. I love my actual doctor, he's treated me for years, he treats my whole family, I even trained his dog! But he's got a very busy practice and its so hard to get an appointment. I have a follow up appointment in a few weeks but I really feel like i do not want to see this lady again.  She also asked me if i was taking the medicine prescribed for stomach cramping. When i explained i had only taken it once because i didn't want to try a new medicine at work she seemed a little put off. I also explained to her the nausea not the cramping is the biggest problem but she refuses to do anything.
> 
> I'm so sorry for venting but I just feel like i dont know what to do anymore. My mom said that we will continue with the dairy free for 30 days and then even though i tested negative for celiac, we should try gluten free. so i will probably be needing advice from the wonderful people here who are gluten free.
> 
> i just want this taken care of and my doctors dont seem to get that. despite being on a diet i love food and i hate being afraid to eat it.  also we are going to disney in may, i know its still 4 months away but i want to have this taken care of. Plus if it is some sort of allergy, i know i need to call the restaurants ahead of time and let them know.
> 
> Thank you all for listening, im just so frustrated by all of it



Trina - I am so sorry you are having to go through all of this. It sounds like you really have to stand up and advocate for yourself with the stomach Dr. I hate that you have to do that. I  know Rose is the expert in this area, so maybe she knows...Can you be tested by an allergy Dr. for food allergies to see if you have  dairy or gluten allergies? I think one of my sister's friends did this and found out she was allergic to everything! Hang in there, and don't be afraid to switch stomach Docs for a 2nd or even 3rd opinion. Not fun, but worth it. My positive thoughts are with you



VirataMama4 said:


> I'm not sure if I'm going to workout today, as I woke up this morning with a sore throat and just feel like poop. But I will get in all my water and I'm sure I'll stay op since I really don't feel like eating anything.



Oh no! Please feel better!



Rose&Mike said:


> *Trina*--if you do a search online you can order some tests yourself. You might not get the insurance to pay for them....Stomach stuff is the pits. *Did you you know it takes YEARS for the average person to be diagnosed with c-d?* Unfortunately stories like yours are very common. I know it's frustrating. Stomach stuff can be hard to diagnose and the diets are difficult to keep up with for some people, so I think doctors are hesitant to say hey--try xxxx free for a while and see how you feel. I used to get very frustrated that I will never have an official c-d diagnosis. But I'm ok with it now. I know I am healthier without gluten. If you think dairy is the problem, try two weeks without it and see how you feel. The only problem, the doctor might assume the medicine you are taking kicked in....Hang in there.


That is scary  But not surprising in the least. 



Disneyluvr said:


> Tomorrow is a new day!  Today and its mistakes are over and I know I can get up in the morning and try again.



I love this. Thanks for sharing!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Hi Everyone
> Great to see both teams losing so much weight I have really struggled today I started so well then brought my mum to the hospital and we sat with my aunt for a couple hours but my mums face was getting paler and paler so when my cousin arrived I took mum home to rest. I then ate 5 slices of chocolate orange so faast I barely tasted it and now feel so cross with myself ugh!! Why is it hospitals can do this to my willpower I am now drinking water by the gallon in an effort to minimise the effect


I am sorry you and your mum have had such a tough day  Hopsitals are no fun ever. I love chocolate orange and even w/o the stress of the hospital I think I might have eaten the whole thing so I think you did great. My positive thoughts are with you. 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Some days when it is a struggle to even get out of bed....I always remind myself that God never gives me more than I can handle and that He has a plan for me but I am the one that needs to execute it!  I would call myself more "spiritual" than religious but I do believe in God's plan.
> Love this!
> 
> Trina...my Dr. put me on an elimination diet.  It's called the Ultra Simple Diet by Dr. Mark Hyman.  It takes all eggs, dairy, gluten, caffeine out of your diet and re-introduces you to them slowly one at a time.  *Although it is called Ultra Simple, it is NOT ultra simple...lol! * It takes a lot of planning BUT I was able to add the gluten back in last and EUREKA! that is when I felt terrible.  My doctor is a bit of an herbalist so she never put me on meds...just vitamins.  Take a look at the website (http://drhyman.com/) and maybe try it?  I have since passed on my book to others (or I would have sent it to you!) The "by-product" of the diet was an amazing weight loss for me.  Let me know what you think and I am ALWAYS here for support!!
> 
> 
> the bolded cracked me up
> 
> **************************************
> Just another crazy day here!  Back to school means back to meetings with juniors and their parents!  Today was not too bad but I have a doozie of a family this afternoon....bracing myself for the high expectations of this mom for the low achieving young woman
> God, I hate that. I hope it all went ok.





#1hoosierfan said:


> Good afternooon everyone!
> 
> We got home from Gatlinburg last night and had a FANTASTIC trip!  This was the first time I have EVER gone out of town on the spur of the moment, and it was so much fun.  The aquarium in G-burg is great.  The boys' favorite part was the hot tub on the deck of the chalet, though!
> 
> I was careful during a few meals, but pretty much ate what I wanted to and did not exercise at all...... did do a lot of walking, though.  I weighed myself this morning and was down 6/10 of a pound.
> 
> I really don't understand how I can keep my calories at about 1,600 a day and kill myself at p90x and only lose 2 pounds a week, and then eat and do hardly anything for 3 days and lose weight!
> 
> On another note, today was CRAZY.  We had a tornado warning, and had to keep the students in the hallway for over 45 minutes.  Not fun!  Seriously, tornados in January?????  There was actually a small confirmed touchdown in Louisville.
> 
> Congrats to all of the losers this week!  Sounds like we had another great week!
> 
> I will try to check back in later and do some personals!


Yay for spontanious trips I am glad you had fun and lost! Good for you  Don't ask why, just take the loss and run  OMG, a tornado warning at school for 45 minutes. That sounds like a nightmare. I hope things have calmed down for your area weather-wise and everyone is safe. 



belledreamer said:


> Did all my fruit prep for the week this morning: red grapes and strawberries.  I find that if I clean and prep all my fruit in advance, I'm much more likely to grab fruit instead of chocolate or junk food. DM has been a big help with buying healthier food for us.  I actually told her the other day that I felt really bad that she spending all this to help us eat more fruit, but she told me something that made alot of sense.  I'm sure she won't mind me quoting her here:
> 
> _I've been trying to get you to eat better for a long time and you've found something that works.  If it takes me spending a little more to get fruit that you'll eat, then that's worth it to keep you healthy._
> 
> My mom's so good to me.



What a great mom! Go give her a big kiss and hug. She really loves you! 


Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Tuesday, January 17th
> One thing I have been working on is coming up with a positive affirmation. Whether it be about weight loss, or life in general.
> 
> So back to those voices in your head. We worked on compliments. Do you have a positive affirmation for when you are having a bad day, struggling or just need a mental pick me up? If you feel comfortable, share it with the team. *
> 
> *Bonus*--where is your favorite place to stay at WDW?



I am not sure if it's an affirmation, but I repeat to myself as I run "Pain is just weakness leaving your body" over and over. I think it's more like a mantra. 

On property, we have stayed at Pop, All Star Sports and Movies, French Quarter, and Corando Springs. I like them all. I think Corando Spring is my fav.  Off property, I like Wyndham Bonnet Creek. We have Wyndham points and love staying there.


----------



## cjdj4

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi all it was a busy day at work and this is my first time checking in today. I had lunch with an old coworker today and i ordered a salad. I was proud of myself for that.
> 
> I am currently at the gym. I did zumba and now i am sitting at ryans swim lesson. He is in a class with all girls.* He was embarresed to take off his shirt because he didnt want the girls to see his nipples* only my child. We made it past that and now he seems to be having fun.  I am sweating like crazy its like a sauna in here but i guess this could be good for the weight loss.



Way to multitask  LOL, how old is he? Kids get fixated on the funniest things sometimes. Very cute.


----------



## my3princes

Hello Team Donald.

It sounds like everyone is plugging along nicely.  Not sure about your neck of the woods, but the weather here has been horrible.  From super cold to snow then rain, tonight we'll go from rain to snow.  I wouldn't be suprised if school were cancelled again tomorrow.


----------



## melmar136

whew, just caught up on 9 pages!  I wasn't on the computer much over the weekend...went to see Beauty & the Beast with DD on Sat, and brought along a granola bar to avoid temptation!
We also had to shop for a new washing machine.  Blah!  But, the new one is supposed to be delivered tomorrow.
on Mon, we spent the whole day moving furniture around, and trying to turn our computer room into a Disney room, and I want to move my exercise bike up there so I will actually use it!

Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## Ruthie5671

And not in a good way.  

Let me just start by saying that I hate going to the doctor.  I hate going to any doctor.  Why??  Well, as a "fluffy girl" I get the usual disgusted looks from the physician followed by the chat of "what are you doing to lose weight?".  It's not like I woke up this morning and realized that I have 200 pounds to lose.  It is very real to me what I need to do and I am not stupid to the adverse effect my weight can have on my health.  So the theme of this story is that I hate to go to the doctor.  

Of course, I had a doctor appointment this morning.  I go about every 3-4 months for updated blood work and medication refills.  I also needed the doctor to fill out some paperwork for me.  My husband and I are trying to be approved as adoptive parents.  My baby making parts don't work well.  Combine that with my age, and well, adoption is a better option.  The form basically states that I'm physically healthy enough to raise a child.  When I called last week to make the appointment, I found out that my regular doctor is no longer with the practice, and would I like to see the physicians assistant. No, not really, but make the appointment.  So I go in, do the regular BP/temp/preliminary stuff and the PA comes in.  We go over my meds and as she is listening to my chest, I get "the questions".  Yes, I am trying to lose weight.  No, I'm not following a specific plan.  No not really exercising - just trying to focus on better eating habits.  No I'm not interested in information about weight loss surgery.  Then I discuss the form I need her to fill out.  She steps out of the room and comes back about five minutes later.  Then she begins to tell me how she is not comfortable filling out the form.  Basically, with my diabetes and high blood pressure and (here comes my favorite term) my morbid obesity, I am in a high risk zone.  She is not sure she feels comfortable approving me to be healthy enough to adopt a child.  

I'm too fat to be a parent.  Gee, thanks.

So I have to go back in two weeks and she will make a decision by then as to whether or not she will sign off on the form.  

You know, I try so hard and this is why I get so defeated.  In a matter of 15 minutes this morning, I was made to feel like stepped on dog crap.  I pasted a smile on my face and went into the office.  And now I am sitting at home watching Biggest Loser.  And I'm sad.  And frustrated.  And aggravated.  And sad.

Not a good day.


----------



## cjdj4

melmar136 said:


> whew, just caught up on 9 pages!  I wasn't on the computer much over the weekend...went to see Beauty & the Beast with DD on Sat, and brought along a granola bar to avoid temptation!


nice Job avoiding temptation. 



Ruthie5671 said:


> And not in a good way.
> 
> Let me just start by saying that I hate going to the doctor.  I hate going to any doctor.  Why??  Well, as a "fluffy girl" I get the usual disgusted looks from the physician followed by the chat of "what are you doing to lose weight?".  It's not like I woke up this morning and realized that I have 200 pounds to lose.  It is very real to me what I need to do and I am not stupid to the adverse effect my weight can have on my health.  So the theme of this story is that I hate to go to the doctor.
> 
> Of course, I had a doctor appointment this morning.  I go about every 3-4 months for updated blood work and medication refills.  I also needed the doctor to fill out some paperwork for me.  My husband and I are trying to be approved as adoptive parents.  My baby making parts don't work well.  Combine that with my age, and well, adoption is a better option.  The form basically states that I'm physically healthy enough to raise a child.  When I called last week to make the appointment, I found out that my regular doctor is no longer with the practice, and would I like to see the physicians assistant. No, not really, but make the appointment.  So I go in, do the regular BP/temp/preliminary stuff and the PA comes in.  We go over my meds and as she is listening to my chest, I get "the questions".  Yes, I am trying to lose weight.  No, I'm not following a specific plan.  No not really exercising - just trying to focus on better eating habits.  No I'm not interested in information about weight loss surgery.  Then I discuss the form I need her to fill out.  She steps out of the room and comes back about five minutes later.  Then she begins to tell me how she is not comfortable filling out the form.  Basically, with my diabetes and high blood pressure and (here comes my favorite term) my morbid obesity, I am in a high risk zone.  She is not sure she feels comfortable approving me to be healthy enough to adopt a child.
> 
> I'm too fat to be a parent.  Gee, thanks.
> 
> So I have to go back in two weeks and she will make a decision by then as to whether or not she will sign off on the form.
> 
> You know, I try so hard and this is why I get so defeated.  In a matter of 15 minutes this morning, I was made to feel like stepped on dog crap.  I pasted a smile on my face and went into the office.  And now I am sitting at home watching Biggest Loser.  And I'm sad.  And frustrated.  And aggravated.  And sad.
> 
> Not a good day.



I am so sorry about your crappy day.  Can you request another Doc or assistant? Honestly, it sounds like she didn't like your honesty. If you had said you have been working out with a a trainer and attending WW would she have ok'd your paperwork? That hardly seems fair. Who is she to decide your future? If she does not sign off on the form, can you see someone else? Can you find someone else to sign it now? I hate this for you  I am sending you positive thoughts and vibes.


----------



## amykathleen2005

Ruthie5671 said:


> And not in a good way.
> 
> Let me just start by saying that I hate going to the doctor.  I hate going to any doctor.  Why??  Well, as a "fluffy girl" I get the usual disgusted looks from the physician followed by the chat of "what are you doing to lose weight?".  It's not like I woke up this morning and realized that I have 200 pounds to lose.  It is very real to me what I need to do and I am not stupid to the adverse effect my weight can have on my health.  So the theme of this story is that I hate to go to the doctor.
> 
> Of course, I had a doctor appointment this morning.  I go about every 3-4 months for updated blood work and medication refills.  I also needed the doctor to fill out some paperwork for me.  My husband and I are trying to be approved as adoptive parents.  My baby making parts don't work well.  Combine that with my age, and well, adoption is a better option.  The form basically states that I'm physically healthy enough to raise a child.  When I called last week to make the appointment, I found out that my regular doctor is no longer with the practice, and would I like to see the physicians assistant. No, not really, but make the appointment.  So I go in, do the regular BP/temp/preliminary stuff and the PA comes in.  We go over my meds and as she is listening to my chest, I get "the questions".  Yes, I am trying to lose weight.  No, I'm not following a specific plan.  No not really exercising - just trying to focus on better eating habits.  No I'm not interested in information about weight loss surgery.  Then I discuss the form I need her to fill out.  She steps out of the room and comes back about five minutes later.  Then she begins to tell me how she is not comfortable filling out the form.  Basically, with my diabetes and high blood pressure and (here comes my favorite term) my morbid obesity, I am in a high risk zone.  She is not sure she feels comfortable approving me to be healthy enough to adopt a child.
> 
> I'm too fat to be a parent.  Gee, thanks.
> 
> So I have to go back in two weeks and she will make a decision by then as to whether or not she will sign off on the form.
> 
> You know, I try so hard and this is why I get so defeated.  In a matter of 15 minutes this morning, I was made to feel like stepped on dog crap.  I pasted a smile on my face and went into the office.  And now I am sitting at home watching Biggest Loser.  And I'm sad.  And frustrated.  And aggravated.  And sad.
> 
> Not a good day.



Oh my gosh! I am so sorry to hear that she put you through this! I have always found for the most part, doctors are horrible with understanding the emotional side of their patients. And sometimes that is the more important than anything. (when I was just finishing high school I had an intern that asked if I liked to eat alot of chips and pop and made me cry, at that point I was at most 30-40 pounds overweight, so it wasn't like I was a real high risk at that point to say it so bluntly. Haven't been to the doctor since....)

Your obvious dedication and passion to be a mother should be good enough for them. Everyone has aspects of their lives that may not be the absolute ideal, but I don't see how she can just shoot you down like that. Hopefully if you can show that yes you do know that you need to make changes and that you have already started incorporating these changes into your life, that she will reconsider. Or go someplace else to get another opinion.


----------



## akhaloha

Ruthie5671 said:


> And not in a good way.
> 
> Let me just start by saying that I hate going to the doctor.  I hate going to any doctor.  Why??  Well, as a "fluffy girl" I get the usual disgusted looks from the physician followed by the chat of "what are you doing to lose weight?".  It's not like I woke up this morning and realized that I have 200 pounds to lose.  It is very real to me what I need to do and I am not stupid to the adverse effect my weight can have on my health.  So the theme of this story is that I hate to go to the doctor.
> 
> Of course, I had a doctor appointment this morning.  I go about every 3-4 months for updated blood work and medication refills.  I also needed the doctor to fill out some paperwork for me.  My husband and I are trying to be approved as adoptive parents.  My baby making parts don't work well.  Combine that with my age, and well, adoption is a better option.  The form basically states that I'm physically healthy enough to raise a child.  When I called last week to make the appointment, I found out that my regular doctor is no longer with the practice, and would I like to see the physicians assistant. No, not really, but make the appointment.  So I go in, do the regular BP/temp/preliminary stuff and the PA comes in.  We go over my meds and as she is listening to my chest, I get "the questions".  Yes, I am trying to lose weight.  No, I'm not following a specific plan.  No not really exercising - just trying to focus on better eating habits.  No I'm not interested in information about weight loss surgery.  Then I discuss the form I need her to fill out.  She steps out of the room and comes back about five minutes later.  Then she begins to tell me how she is not comfortable filling out the form.  Basically, with my diabetes and high blood pressure and (here comes my favorite term) my morbid obesity, I am in a high risk zone.  She is not sure she feels comfortable approving me to be healthy enough to adopt a child.
> 
> I'm too fat to be a parent.  Gee, thanks.
> 
> So I have to go back in two weeks and she will make a decision by then as to whether or not she will sign off on the form.
> 
> You know, I try so hard and this is why I get so defeated.  In a matter of 15 minutes this morning, I was made to feel like stepped on dog crap.  I pasted a smile on my face and went into the office.  And now I am sitting at home watching Biggest Loser.  And I'm sad.  And frustrated.  And aggravated.  And sad.
> 
> Not a good day.



I'm so sorry about your day!  Sending you a hug!


----------



## buzz5985

Ruthie5671 said:


> And not in a good way.
> 
> Let me just start by saying that I hate going to the doctor.  I hate going to any doctor.  Why??  Well, as a "fluffy girl" I get the usual disgusted looks from the physician followed by the chat of "what are you doing to lose weight?".  It's not like I woke up this morning and realized that I have 200 pounds to lose.  It is very real to me what I need to do and I am not stupid to the adverse effect my weight can have on my health.  So the theme of this story is that I hate to go to the doctor.
> 
> Of course, I had a doctor appointment this morning.  I go about every 3-4 months for updated blood work and medication refills.  I also needed the doctor to fill out some paperwork for me.  My husband and I are trying to be approved as adoptive parents.  My baby making parts don't work well.  Combine that with my age, and well, adoption is a better option.  The form basically states that I'm physically healthy enough to raise a child.  When I called last week to make the appointment, I found out that my regular doctor is no longer with the practice, and would I like to see the physicians assistant. No, not really, but make the appointment.  So I go in, do the regular BP/temp/preliminary stuff and the PA comes in.  We go over my meds and as she is listening to my chest, I get "the questions".  Yes, I am trying to lose weight.  No, I'm not following a specific plan.  No not really exercising - just trying to focus on better eating habits.  No I'm not interested in information about weight loss surgery.  Then I discuss the form I need her to fill out.  She steps out of the room and comes back about five minutes later.  Then she begins to tell me how she is not comfortable filling out the form.  Basically, with my diabetes and high blood pressure and (here comes my favorite term) my morbid obesity, I am in a high risk zone.  She is not sure she feels comfortable approving me to be healthy enough to adopt a child.
> 
> I'm too fat to be a parent.  Gee, thanks.
> 
> So I have to go back in two weeks and she will make a decision by then as to whether or not she will sign off on the form.
> 
> You know, I try so hard and this is why I get so defeated.  In a matter of 15 minutes this morning, I was made to feel like stepped on dog crap.  I pasted a smile on my face and went into the office.  And now I am sitting at home watching Biggest Loser.  And I'm sad.  And frustrated.  And aggravated.  And sad.
> 
> Not a good day.



  Tough love is coming.  The pity party is over!!! Now get off that coach!!!  Show them that they are wrong!!!  You have two weeks.  We are all here for you.  Anything you need from us - just ask.  But sitting on the coach feeling sorry for yourself isn't working.  

Have you ever heard of TOPS??  Do you have a TOPS group near you??  A lot of their members have lost a lot of weight.  I recently heard about it because their International King of 2010 is from my Town.  He lost 230 pounds.  It's very economical too.  I think they charge you about $30 for the year and about $3/week.  

Hope your not mad at me.  But what the NP told you is true.  When you go back tell her - what you said really woke me up, I am on this plan, I started walking.  You need to tell her your plan, and be believable.  

As a side note - I think you wanting to adopt a child is awesome.  I have 20 cousins on my Mothers side - 5 of those are adopted.  Just a funny little story - so many of my Aunts went to the airport to pick up their babies - when one of my aunts was actually pregnant - one of the little ones asked when she was going to the airport to get her baby!!!    Hope you are smiling now.

Anything you need, really, just ask us.  We are here for you.  And anyone else that is struggling.  

Janis


----------



## donac

Good Wednesday morning everyone.  There are times I hate short weeks.  Yesterday the kids were half asleep.  But we are half way through the week.  




Ruthie5671 said:


> And not in a good way.
> 
> Let me just start by saying that I hate going to the doctor.  I hate going to any doctor.  Why??  Well, as a "fluffy girl" I get the usual disgusted looks from the physician followed by the chat of "what are you doing to lose weight?".  It's not like I woke up this morning and realized that I have 200 pounds to lose.  It is very real to me what I need to do and I am not stupid to the adverse effect my weight can have on my health.  So the theme of this story is that I hate to go to the doctor.
> 
> Of course, I had a doctor appointment this morning.  I go about every 3-4 months for updated blood work and medication refills.  I also needed the doctor to fill out some paperwork for me.  My husband and I are trying to be approved as adoptive parents.  My baby making parts don't work well.  Combine that with my age, and well, adoption is a better option.  The form basically states that I'm physically healthy enough to raise a child.  When I called last week to make the appointment, I found out that my regular doctor is no longer with the practice, and would I like to see the physicians assistant. No, not really, but make the appointment.  So I go in, do the regular BP/temp/preliminary stuff and the PA comes in.  We go over my meds and as she is listening to my chest, I get "the questions".  Yes, I am trying to lose weight.  No, I'm not following a specific plan.  No not really exercising - just trying to focus on better eating habits.  No I'm not interested in information about weight loss surgery.  Then I discuss the form I need her to fill out.  She steps out of the room and comes back about five minutes later.  Then she begins to tell me how she is not comfortable filling out the form.  Basically, with my diabetes and high blood pressure and (here comes my favorite term) my morbid obesity, I am in a high risk zone.  She is not sure she feels comfortable approving me to be healthy enough to adopt a child.
> 
> I'm too fat to be a parent.  Gee, thanks.
> 
> So I have to go back in two weeks and she will make a decision by then as to whether or not she will sign off on the form.
> 
> You know, I try so hard and this is why I get so defeated.  In a matter of 15 minutes this morning, I was made to feel like stepped on dog crap.  I pasted a smile on my face and went into the office.  And now I am sitting at home watching Biggest Loser.  And I'm sad.  And frustrated.  And aggravated.  And sad.
> 
> Not a good day.



First off your need a big hug  Some people don't realize how they come across.

Now prove them wrong like Janis said.  You can do this.  we are there for you.  Good luck. 

Janis  We are getting to DW on the 17th or 18th of Aug.  We will just miss you.  We haven't decided how we are getting there.  We have taken the autotrain a couple of times.  

melmar136  We had the same problem the other day.  We had to buy a new computer for the house.  Our old one was almost 10 years old.  I would love a new washer.  They look so different these days.

my3princes  It is so windy here this morning.  They are talking about snow on Thursday.  We are getting ready for exams and can't afford taking a day now. 

cjdj4  We go to DW in Aug since we are getting away fromthe heat and humidity here in jersey.  Many times I have gone to DW and it is warmer here in jersey than in Fl. 

trinaweena  I am sorry you are going through so much and not getting the answers you want or need. 

#1hoosierfan  Glad you had a great trip

Hi to everyone else I have missed.  Congrats to all the losers this week.  We did a great job. 

Off to get ready for school. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## Jubilee

Hi all,

     I am new here and not even sure where to begin with catching up.  There seems to be gobs of information for dozens of pages so for now I will remain mostly a lurker/catcher up type probably.  

Glad to be on Team Donald, though!


Jubilee


----------



## jillbur

Ruthie5671 said:


> And not in a good way.
> 
> Let me just start by saying that I hate going to the doctor.  I hate going to any doctor.  Why??  Well, as a "fluffy girl" I get the usual disgusted looks from the physician followed by the chat of "what are you doing to lose weight?".  It's not like I woke up this morning and realized that I have 200 pounds to lose.  It is very real to me what I need to do and I am not stupid to the adverse effect my weight can have on my health.  So the theme of this story is that I hate to go to the doctor.
> 
> Of course, I had a doctor appointment this morning.  I go about every 3-4 months for updated blood work and medication refills.  I also needed the doctor to fill out some paperwork for me.  My husband and I are trying to be approved as adoptive parents.  My baby making parts don't work well.  Combine that with my age, and well, adoption is a better option.  The form basically states that I'm physically healthy enough to raise a child.  When I called last week to make the appointment, I found out that my regular doctor is no longer with the practice, and would I like to see the physicians assistant. No, not really, but make the appointment.  So I go in, do the regular BP/temp/preliminary stuff and the PA comes in.  We go over my meds and as she is listening to my chest, I get "the questions".  Yes, I am trying to lose weight.  No, I'm not following a specific plan.  No not really exercising - just trying to focus on better eating habits.  No I'm not interested in information about weight loss surgery.  Then I discuss the form I need her to fill out.  She steps out of the room and comes back about five minutes later.  Then she begins to tell me how she is not comfortable filling out the form.  Basically, with my diabetes and high blood pressure and (here comes my favorite term) my morbid obesity, I am in a high risk zone.  She is not sure she feels comfortable approving me to be healthy enough to adopt a child.
> 
> I'm too fat to be a parent.  Gee, thanks.
> 
> So I have to go back in two weeks and she will make a decision by then as to whether or not she will sign off on the form.
> 
> You know, I try so hard and this is why I get so defeated.  In a matter of 15 minutes this morning, I was made to feel like stepped on dog crap.  I pasted a smile on my face and went into the office.  And now I am sitting at home watching Biggest Loser.  And I'm sad.  And frustrated.  And aggravated.  And sad.
> 
> Not a good day.




 Being a good parent has nothing to do with your weight! I can understand them wanting you to be healthy so you're around for a long time, though. So, try to get over the feeling of defeat and get out there and prove to the PA that you are going to be a healthy mom!





Jubilee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new here and not even sure where to begin with catching up.  There seems to be gobs of information for dozens of pages so for now I will remain mostly a lurker/catcher up type probably.
> 
> Glad to be on Team Donald, though!
> 
> 
> Jubilee



Welcome!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I am soooooo excited! I actually went running outside yesterday before the winds came along. I only had time for a 2 mile run, but it felt great! I haven't run outside in about a month. Now I wish we would have 54 degree weather for the rest of January and February and March  Too bad it's 24 today!

I meant to get back on here last night and check in, but somehow I ended up looking at DVC resales. Anyone a DVC owner? Which resort do you have and do you think it's worth it? I tried to convince DH we should buy  A girl can dream!

I am off to get a few things done before my 1st class shows up (they have career class right now so I am delayed a period~yay). I'll check in later!

Jill


----------



## mikamah

Good morning friends.  

We had a sad day yesterday, our little guinea pig, Fredward died during the night.  Ds is much better this morning, and asked me to read the Rainbow bridge poem again today, I read it to him yesterday.  Thanks to whoever posted that here after Amy's doggie died.  Today he said, that it didn't make him as sad as yesterday.  He drew a beautiful pic of Fred at his after school club yesterday with him eating all his favorite foods.  Very cute.  
Over the weekend I want to compile all our pics of freddie, and make a little album for ds.  

My sister left a card and a bag of candy, which I ate too much of yesterday, and on the card we got a good laugh because she said that "grammy would have fun with fredward in heaven.  I think she always wanted a guinea pig."  Lol.  

So today, I'm ready to get focused and put the candy behind me.  I did track it all.  All 14 hershey's miniatures that i ate last night.

I took the dog for a long walk this morning, and jogged for a good part of it. 
I hope to be back later to catch up on the qotds.  

A big congratulations to all our biggest losers this week!!!  



Rose&Mike said:


> *Kathy*--I'm really sorry about Fredward.


Thank you, Rose.

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

QOTD Wednesday, January 18
*Weight watchers and lots of plans say that you can eat anything and lose weight. (Moderation of course!) And for the most part, I think completely depriving yourself of your favorite treats is a recipe for frustration and even a reason many people fall off the wagon.

Having said that, is there a food you need to avoid? One that you just can't have around or you go a little crazy? Do you have treats worked into your healthy living plan or are you avoiding somethings completely right now?*


----------



## pjlla

donac said:


> Hi everyone We just made it home from the procedure.
> 
> They only found one small polyp this time (Last time they found 3) so I am happy about that.  They did find some erosion in his stomach so I have to go and get his medication.  They also did a biopsy from his small intestine to check for celiac.  Will know about that on Friday.  All in all I think it was good news.  SO I am happy.
> 
> Thanks for all the good thoughts.
> 
> Off to the pharmacy,



So glad to hear it was so much good news.



Rose&Mike said:


> I hope everyone doesn't mind, but I am going to poop out on replies tonight. I haven't been feeling great today, and I think I just need a computer free night.
> 
> I am going to go ahead and post the QOTD for tomorrow. I work tomorrow and don't check the DIS at work. I will be back on sometime tomorrow evening.
> 
> *QOTD Tuesday, January 17th
> One thing I have been working on is coming up with a positive affirmation. Whether it be about weight loss, or life in general.
> 
> So back to those voices in your head. We worked on compliments. Do you have a positive affirmation for when you are having a bad day, struggling or just need a mental pick me up? If you feel comfortable, share it with the team. *
> 
> I will share mine later, but I wanted to see what everyone else came up with.
> 
> *Bonus*--where is your favorite place to stay at WDW?



"A bad day of fishing beats a good day at the office."....OH NO, wait! That is my VACATION-AT-THE-LAKE affirmation~!

"Use it up, wear it out, make do, or do without."..... Wait... that is my Around-the-House affirmation!!

"Write it BEFORE you bite it!".... nope.... that's my Food-Journal affirmation.

I got nothin'!!!  Here goes..... "No matter where you are at today, it is FAR BETTER than where you started on 01/02/2008" (that is a personal thing for me.... re-started this journey at exactly 200 lbs on that date). 

BONUS QOTD:  Well... I haven't stayed many places. I am cheap and a little poor, so no big fancy "Deluxe" stays for us.  Stayed at CBR on my honeymoon in 1992, which was really nice, but it was a HUGE resort and I didn't care for how very far I had to walk to catch the Disney buses.  Stayed at Pop in 2008 with my family.  It was PERFECT (although the room was small).... short walk to the food court for coffee in the morning, parked right outside the building, short drive to the parks.  Stayed at ASSp with DD last year and it was terrific.... requested a particular spot and got it.... 1 minute walk (or less) to the car, 2-3 minute walk to the food court for coffee/snacks.... quiet, and a super short easy drive to the parks.... and very affordable!  Can't ask for more than that!!  So my current favorite would be..... ??????




ougrad86 said:


> DS has a bit problem, so the mask is to help align his jaw.  He is also wearing an expander as well, and the braces.  It was a severe underbite.  Luckily, we were able to get the expander in before the palate fused, so able to crank it apart a little bit.
> 
> His pediatric dentist put me off for years, I kept on asking her doesn't he need braces and she kept on saying he was fine!  Finally got frustrated and took him to my dentist, who diagnosed the underbite and referred us to the orthodontist.  He is great, and I am hoping we can get it taken care of now.  If not, he might have to have surgery down the line , once his growth stops.  I can't believe she put us off for so long.  He should have had them when he was your son's age.
> 
> I agree... that must be very frustrating.  Especially when you called it so early!  To make you feel a bit better.... DH had an under-bite as a kid.  He had jaw surgery in college (about age 19) and has done great with it ever since.  Even last year when he broke every bone in his face, the jaw repair had no troubles.  Actually, the only part that ever bothered him after the recovery of his initial repair was the donor bone site in his hip.... the scar was sensitive for a long time.
> 
> 
> I have nice eyes.
> I am really good at helping people where I work
> I am a great trip planner, very organized and help iron things out so no surprises
> 
> This was hard.  I was going through the replies as I was trying to think of what to say, it took awhile.  But I get compliments at work, so know I do well there, and DH actually told me I do a great job planning our trips!
> 
> Glad you came up with three things!
> 
> Character of the day...my fav is Bambi, but I don't think I would want to be a deer for a day!  I am most like Belle, but I like Rapunzel, she has a bit of fire in her!  If in costume, Chip or Dale, I just love those guys.  They look like they have so much fun!
> 
> Went out walking (cold!), then decided to buy shoes.  So I have a good pair that will be broken in for our April trip.  Got new socks too.  Trying to avoid blisters that have become way to common on these trips.  DS got a second pair of shoes for track, so he can alternate.
> 
> He has been wearing the mask almost the whole weekend, except when eating and when we went out today.  He said I did not have to call the dentist today, he is getting used to it, like I assumed he would.  I know he is not happy with it, but we are both looking toward the big picture - his bite improving and his smile coming back.  Right now he will not smile because it does not look "right", hoping he will start smiling again once they come off.
> 
> Pretty good day.  Having one packet of oatmeal seems to hold me, so cutting down to that in the morning, that'll give me a few extra points.  Not eating almonds as often either, 5 points a pop, may be why I am having a harder time this go round.  I hope that won't cause problems with my cholesterol.  Still taking my fish oil.
> 
> Had a candy bar for lunch. Only thing we had on hand besides bananas (which I also grabbed) when we ran out the door to make it to the store.  Then went to IHOP, and was so good!  They have Skinny & Fit, and got a good veggie omlet with eggbeaters and a side of fruit.  Dottie has it at 8.5 points, and it was really good!  Still under my points for the day, so I feel pretty good about it.
> 
> Time to get together lunch and dinner for tomorrow - back to work!  Maybe just something simple for dinner since I get home late tomorrow, but can start prepping for a crock pot for Wednesday.  Want to get started using it again, and it will be a good time since DS will be getting home early since it is exam week, and he can check on it.  The times always seem to be 6-8 hours, I leave at 7 and do not get back until 5:15 at the earliest...so always looking for something over 10 hours.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Carol



GREAT job at IHOP!  That must be a really hard place to eat OP!  

Most crockpot recipes that I have seen can be cooked on low for 8-10 hours or on high for 5-7 hours.  My newest crockpot will actuallly switch itself down to "warm" after the cooking hours are done, so things don't get way overcooked.  I've also heard of folks putting the meat in frozen so that it cooks slower.



dvccruiser76 said:


> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 2 Superstars!!
> *#10- 1.40% - amykathleen2005
> #9- 1.44% - dvccruiser76
> #8- 1.52% - phorsenuf
> #7- 1.61% - vitfamily
> #6 - 1.66% - Rose&Mike
> #5- 1.73% - cjdj4
> #4- 1.83 - mommyof2Pirates
> #3- 1.98% - dizzydrop
> #2- 2.05% - happysummer *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 2 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 3.03% - frndshpcptn *
> 
> Have a healthy day!
> *Congratulations frndshpcptn two weeks in a row!!! *



Congratulations to EVERYONE on the list!  HUGE congrat to our two-time winner!! I can't remember the last time that happened on a challenge!  Maybe LisaH last season??? 



dvccruiser76 said:


> *This week's winning team with 33.95% is Team Mickey!!*
> 
> *Team Donald came in with 23.90% for the week!*
> 
> Additional stats for the week!!!!
> 
> *frndshpcptn won for Team Donald with 3.03% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*
> 
> *Congrats to OctoberBride03 who was Mickey's Team winner with 2.64%!*
> 
> Team Donald lost 78.3 pounds this week
> Team Mickey lost 73.3 pounds this week
> 
> *Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 184.8 pounds, and Team Mickey is not far behind with 181.0 pounds so far*
> 
> Both teams together have lost 365.8 pounds!!!! Amazing!
> 
> Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!
> 
> Have an OP week



Wow!  They beat us again by just a bit!!  Makes me want to do a better job this week and really kick their butts!  But we are all doing GREAT!!



jenanderson said:


> *Pamela - *Yep, I have read the Hunger Games and they were so good.  I am starting to read a lot of books on my iPad now because DH swears I cannot buy one more book....we have thousands (seriously, thousands) of kids books.  I think you can "borrow" Kindle books to friends and since you are on an iPad, you could use the Kindle app and I could borrow you some great books!
> 
> I downloaded the Kindle app, but can't figure out anything further to do with it. I'm really rather "electronics illiterate".  Need DS to show me what to do next!
> 
> I gave up "collecting" books years ago.  I was just so SICK of the book clutter. I don't need to keep every Nicholas Sparks or Danielle Steele!!! Now I borrow from the library if I can't borrow it or find it used or free.  I ONLY keep books that I consider "reference" material or something so amazing that I KNOW I will want to read it again.   The funny thing is, most of my "keepers" are youth literature!  The Diary of Anne Frank, Flowers for Algernon, the entire Little House series (DD is named for that Laura), stuff like that.  And most of those I've had for 20+ years!
> 
> Don't get me wrong.... I LOVE books.... but it is kind of like cake to a fat kid.... I have NO CONTROL!  In fact, I rarely go to a book store because I come out $100+ poorer every time!  I think that the Kindle books will help with the clutter, but I still don't want to get caught up spending $10 a week on ebooks!  I'd LOVE to be able to figure out how to "borrow" them!!
> 
> *Dona - *I am so relieved to hear your DH is doing well.  I just have to say that I laughed out-loud when I read your compliment about working a graphing calculator!  That is a totally great skill because I just get confused when I try to help DD with hers!
> 
> ME TOO!  DD accidentally deleted every single app that came on her graphing calculator.  We have the calculator and the download cord, but neither DD nor DS can figure out how to get the apps back on it!  I told her I'd give her one more chance to try and if she couldn't figure it out, I was going to come on here and ask DONA to help!!!
> 
> *Jenn -* The cabbage soup is not all bad...but I would not say it is good either!  I will be honest and say that I did not make it!  I am going to go with a sandwich this week and make soup again next week.
> 
> I don't mind the WW cabbage soup, but since I am the only one who will eat it, I don't make it often.  I can make other zero point soups that honestly I find way more appealing (and less gas-inducing!).  Today I am making a mushroom kale soup in a fat-free chicken broth base.
> 
> 
> *Rose - *I might need to check out our Target for some clearance running stuff!  Today I did find a cute lime green pullover (pretty thin but with a hood and thumb slots) at the Thrift Store for $2.50.  I still need more stuff though because it takes many layers to run in this weather and then it is all gross and dirty.  Since I don't dry any of my running gear (it all hangs to dry), I have to have a couple of days worth of gear.  I would love to get a nicer jacket too but they are really expensive.
> 
> I find the thrift stores to be excellent sources for cheap running gear. And if it gets wrecked on a muddy/messy run, so be it!
> 
> Keep your eyes on the Target clearance areas in the next few weeks.  January is a HUGE time for them to stock running/exercise gear, but as folks lose their NY resolution determination, the stuff will go on clearance.... probably by Valentine's day I'd guess.
> 
> Here is my weekly plan:
> Monday - 3 mile run
> Tuesday - I am not sure at this point.  It is a busy day but I will do something.
> Wednesday - 3 mile run
> Thursday - 3 mile run
> Friday - 30 minutes cross training
> Saturday - 7 mile run



GREAT plan for the week!



buzz5985 said:


> My walks every day.  I started a map too, for my "walk to WDW".  It's 1330 miles from my door to the castle.  I am currently on the Mass Pike out around Springfield.
> 
> 
> Watch out for those crazy MA drivers on the Pike!!
> 
> "I deserve to have a slim, attractive, healthy body; I can do this!!!"
> 
> Yes you do and YES you can!!
> 
> I just booked the Autotrain for our trip home from Florida in August.  I can't wait.  So we will leave on August 4, stop in DC to visit my cousins for the night, then push on to Hilton Head Island.  We will leave HHI and check into the BWV, then onto the Treehouse Villas.  We take the train home on the 17th.  Planning is half the fun!!!
> 
> Janis



Where do you pick up the Autotrain?  My folks drive to FL every January and then back in March/April (from Sturbridge, MA), but I think that the drive is starting to be a bit much for my Dad.  They don't want to fly because renting a car once they get there would be pricey for three months.  I've suggested the Autotrain, but my Mom was under the impression that they would have to drive as far as Virginia to pick it up.  

I've even offered to drive their car each way and fly back.... as long as I could get one day at Disney on each end!! 



DisFam95 said:


> Hello - newest member to Team Donald here
> 
> I've been tracking my weight but it's been a long time since I looked at the big picture.  Looked at a graph over the past several months and saw a big upward slanting line .  Time to turn this bus around (again).  The holidays - excuse me - suck for me!!  I have no willpower and tend to get in this 'oh I'll just deal with it in January" mode and my eating goes off the chart.
> 
> I'm a busy mom of 2 young boys and work (for pay) part time.  we just got a new NordicTrack treadmill w/ ifit and the google maps thing which is fun!  Hopefully that will help get me going again!
> 
> Anyhoo - I'm up too late as usual.  I'll try to post and learn everyone as able but somedays I feel like I dont; have time to go to the bathroom when I need to!



Great to see you back here!!!  Love to hear more about the treadmill.  I have a feeling that my TM doesn't have too many more miles left in it and I want to be ready to find a replacement when the time comes.



trinaweena said:


> Hey guys! I'm way behind, so i'm sorry if i missed anything this weekend. I just stayed away from the computer this weekend, no particular reason.
> 
> I went for a run on friday and a run today. I had to convince myself to go to the gym tonight cause I really didn't want to. But I did it and I had a really good workout. I feel a bit lazy cause my workouts have to be so short per the doctor but I guess i have to play it safe. I'm looking into interval training. does anyone have any experience with this? I've heard good things about it
> 
> I talked with the stomach doctor and it was basically useless. When i first made the appointment, my other doctor was booked six months out so i said i would see the nurse practitioner. What a mistake. She is literally the most unhelpful person ever.  She called me to discuss the results of my tests and basically said they didn't find anything.  Some inflammation in my esophagus that they want to keep an eye on. When i told her i was still having stomach issues she basically kind of brrushed it off. She wants me to keep taking a medicine that i've been taking for two weeks and not seen a difference with for the nausea. she said it can take up to six weeks to take affect. when i told her i was afraid to eat anything and i didnt really like this option she kind of didnt say anything and then kind of implied that i was **** out of luck pardon my french. I asked her if i could have anything for the naseua and she said she didn't want to prescribe anything for the next six weeks, just in case the medicine works. So she wants me to suffer for six weeks???
> 
> She also refuses to test me for lactose intolerance.  When i asked her if i should still be having no dairy she was like "well yeah, but then you can kind of add things back in and see if it works or not" when i explained to her i would just like to know what i can and cant eat she said she didn't want to order a lactose test but didn't give me a reason. the annoying thing is, she told me to go dairy free but didn't really give me any guidelines. I dont have a lot of dairy as it is, i dont drink milk, dont like ice cream so its really hard for me to tell if this is making a difference, and i dont really have time to "test it out" and maybe get sick. I work and go to school.
> 
> She is also adament about me going on a low residue diet, which i am so against. It's basically white bread, no fruit, no veggies...all the stuff thats bad for you. I explained to her multiple times that i am on a diet and trying to loose weight but its like she just ignores what i say. when i asked my doctor on the day of the colonoscopy he said dont bother with it, but she keeps insisting upon it.
> 
> The whole situation is stressing me out. I have such bad luck with doctors. I love my actual doctor, he's treated me for years, he treats my whole family, I even trained his dog! But he's got a very busy practice and its so hard to get an appointment. I have a follow up appointment in a few weeks but I really feel like i do not want to see this lady again.  She also asked me if i was taking the medicine prescribed for stomach cramping. When i explained i had only taken it once because i didn't want to try a new medicine at work she seemed a little put off. I also explained to her the nausea not the cramping is the biggest problem but she refuses to do anything.
> 
> I'm so sorry for venting but I just feel like i dont know what to do anymore. My mom said that we will continue with the dairy free for 30 days and then even though i tested negative for celiac, we should try gluten free. so i will probably be needing advice from the wonderful people here who are gluten free.
> 
> i just want this taken care of and my doctors dont seem to get that. despite being on a diet i love food and i hate being afraid to eat it.  also we are going to disney in may, i know its still 4 months away but i want to have this taken care of. Plus if it is some sort of allergy, i know i need to call the restaurants ahead of time and let them know.
> 
> Thank you all for listening, im just so frustrated by all of it



First of all......

Second of all..... YOU know best.  You know your body, you know your symptoms, you know what helps and what doesn't.  Listen to YOURSELF first and foremost.... no matter what kind of letters this doctor/nurse has after their names, they don't know you and your body as well as you do!

Third......... have you ever considered an alternative treatment?  My DS had amazing help from a naturopath last year, after struggling with the same allergy/skin issues since he was 3 years old!  We had tried to trust the pediatrician and the allergist and the dermatologist (including the special pediatric dermatologist I drove 90 minutes to see)..... and NO ONE EVER gave us anything more than temporary relief.... and that was with some really strong meds, like steroids!    But lo and behold.... one visit with the naturopath, a new regimen of supplements and vitamins, and he has had relief of the problems that have been plaguing him for 10 years!!  

Yes, we did have to pay out of pocket for the naturopath and the supplements.  And YES, I don't think that they can "cure" everything.  But I think it would definitely be worth a try.  

If you do find a naturopath that you want to try, be prepared for them to ask you many, many, many questions.... some that seems strange and would seem to have NOTHING to do with your symptoms, etc.  But just answer them honestly and as completely as you can.  Also be prepared to NOT be examined.  DS's naturopath took a look at his skin/rash, but never had him strip for a thorough exam, never took a skin biopsy or culture.  

Just throwing an idea out there for you.  No matter what you decide, you DESERVE better treatment and less confusion among the treating personnel.  "Very busy" doesn't cut it for me!  Tell them that is an URGENT situation..... not an emergency, but certainly nothing that can wait for months.  And if he can't/won't see you or fit you in, they need to recommend another doctor who CAN make time to see his patients!  I HATE that doctors have become SO BUSY that they can't see their patients in a timely fashion!!  What kind of medicine is that????

Best of luck, no matter what.



VirataMama4 said:


> Good Morning Team!
> 
> Congrats to everyone and to Team Mickey!  Its amazing how close the teams are in weightloss.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm going to workout today, as I woke up this morning with a sore throat and just feel like poop. But I will get in all my water and I'm sure I'll stay op since I really don't feel like eating anything.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone!



Feel better fast!



jillbur said:


> Well, I don't see me having much time on the computer today, but I will check in later if I can. I am determined to finish an IEP that is due next week. And, since DH and I have been talking about relocating, my cousin in Austin sent us lots of info on houses there. She has her real estate license (which is so helpful) and is trying to convince us to move down there. I'm not so sure (it's so far from PA), but DH is all aboard lol. So, I think we'll do some job research later since he is off of school this week.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!
> 
> Jill



Wow.... PA to TX is a big change!  What field is your DH in??



Rose&Mike said:


> Not a lot of time this morning.
> 
> *Trina*--if you do a search online you can order some tests yourself. You might not get the insurance to pay for them....Stomach stuff is the pits. Did you you know it takes YEARS for the average person to be diagnosed with c-d? Unfortunately stories like yours are very common. I know it's frustrating. Stomach stuff can be hard to diagnose and the diets are difficult to keep up with for some people, so I think doctors are hesitant to say hey--try xxxx free for a while and see how you feel. I used to get very frustrated that I will never have an official c-d diagnosis. But I'm ok with it now. I know I am healthier without gluten. If you think dairy is the problem, try two weeks without it and see how you feel. The only problem, the doctor might assume the medicine you are taking kicked in....Hang in there.
> 
> Nice of you to offer up some advise from your previous experiences. I'm sure she appreciates it.
> 
> So I know I mentioned last year was a hard year for me. And I might have talked about my affirmation before, can't remember. But by the end of the year I was so sick and tired or being sick and tired. So my affirmation, which I try to repeat several times a day especially when life is getting tough---
> 
> I choose to be happy.



I love this!  When I picture "Rose" in my head, I see happy and smiling and RUNNING!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Hi Everyone
> Great to see both teams losing so much weight I have really struggled today I started so well then brought my mum to the hospital and we sat with my aunt for a couple hours but my mums face was getting paler and paler so when my cousin arrived I took mum home to rest. I then ate 5 slices of chocolate orange so faast I barely tasted it and now feel so cross with myself ugh!! Why is it hospitals can do this to my willpower I am now drinking water by the gallon in an effort to minimise the effect
> 
> Anyway tomorrows a new day and this time I will be able to handle all that it throws my way  Thats what I've been repeating to myself for the last 30 minutes-pity I didnt think of it before the choc orange
> 
> Oh and I tried to think of 3 three compliments but cant come up with much at the minute
> 
> Sorry I'm not usually such a misery guts but today just got to me! Thanks for letting me rant



THREE COMPLIMENTS FOR YOU:

1.  You were a STRONG person and sat with your aunt in the hospital for a long time.  Some folks just can't/won't "do" hospital visits.

2.  You didn't eat the ENTIRE chocolate orange.

3.  You got a handle on the problem, took steps to resolve it, and came clean with us and are ready for a fresh start!!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Trina...my Dr. put me on an elimination diet.  It's called the Ultra Simple Diet by Dr. Mark Hyman.  It takes all eggs, dairy, gluten, caffeine out of your diet and re-introduces you to them slowly one at a time.  Although it is called Ultra Simple, it is NOT ultra simple...lol!  It takes a lot of planning BUT I was able to add the gluten back in last and EUREKA! that is when I felt terrible.  My doctor is a bit of an herbalist so she never put me on meds...just vitamins.  Take a look at the website (http://drhyman.com/) and maybe try it?  I have since passed on my book to others (or I would have sent it to you!) The "by-product" of the diet was an amazing weight loss for me.  Let me know what you think and I am ALWAYS here for support!!
> 
> This sounds like it might be a good idea for Trina!  Thanks for the awesome suggestion!!
> 
> I spun last night and ate OP the entire day!!  Hit 585 calories burned on the bike in 45 minutes....ok, there was a problem with the heat in the spin room so I broke a sweat before we climbed the first hill....I've heard of "hot yoga" but "hot spinning" was a first for me!!  Tonight I hope to get to the ellip after my nail appointment but the weather is really crappy here in NJ, which is my downfall for getting to the gym...boo on me!
> 
> Congrats to all the losers this week and tons of support and hugs to those who are struggling....I am there all too often!  I'm still dancing around joining WW for real so my Saturday...I promise...I will join....really...I will....
> 
> Happy Tuesday to all!!!



Wow.... great job on the calorie burn at spinning!  I would HATE a hot spinning room!!  It would make me feel sick.

Love to hear about the new WW.  



akhaloha said:


> Rose, this was a really great question!
> 
> This was soooo hard!  I usually struggle with low self esteem.
> 
> After much thought here goes:
> 
> I'm very outgoing - I can strike up a conversation with almost anyone - much to the embarrassment of DD13.
> I'm an animal lover - It seems that all the lost dogs in the neighborhood end up on my doorstep and I always find their owners.  If I see a loose dog on the road I'm always the one to pull over and pick it up.  I guess I hope that if my babies ever get out/lost someone would do the same for them.
> I am the queen of excel - even our tech department has come to me for excel help.
> 
> If I could be any character for a day I think it might be Tinker Bell - she's sassy, looks great in a mini skirt and she can fly!



Oooh... I'd LOVE TO be able to fly!



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Donalds!
> 
> *Trina*: First, I am so sorry you are going through this. I know I mentioned it on Mickey, but I don't think I did here. The nurse practicioner called with my Celiac test results. The test was negative and the nurse practicioner was fine with me eating gluten again. I was very and frustrated. The doctor and I had already established that I was very sick and elminated gluten and felt so much better.  She also said that my doctor wanted me to start taking a medication- 2 caplets 2x a day.  I thought about it and (oddly enough) talked to my parents about it. I decided that I was not going to do anything until I talked to my doctor. I called the practice the next morning and left a calm, but serious message for my doctor. He did call me back and reaffirmed that GF was fine. However, he did want me to start on the new medication. After hearing it from him, I felt much better about taking the med. There was something about the nurse practicioner that bothered me. Interestingly enough, her name is on the med bottle.
> 
> I am severely lactose intolerant. I can tell you some great stories proving how true that is. There is no doubt in my mind that I am gluten intolerant. If it isn't Celiac disease, that is fine, but I am staying on a GF diet. We don't even talk about it as a diet anymore. We don't walk around saying "use GF bread crumbs." I say, "the bread crumbs are in the refrigerator." Pasta is automatically assumed to be GF.
> 
> I love to cook and am enjoying the challenge of finding GF/lactose-free recipes. I love Lactaid brand lactose-free milk. We buy the 100% lactose-free, calcium-fortified version and I drink it as if were the same 1% milk my mom drinks. Tonight, I am planning to make GF/lactose-free macaroni and cheese. There are lots of products that are naturally GF and many of them are lactose-free as well. lovetoscrap suggested that I go online and print lists of products that are GF and take them with me to the grocery store. That has helped so much!
> 
> I understand your frustration. GF does limit some of your options, particularly at a restuarant, but I am finding that I am so much healthier. I didn't make the gluten-vertigo connection until I started eating gluten again in preparation for my test. I do not miss the vertigo episodes.
> 
> I don't know if I mentioned this at all, come to think of it, but all of this started with 2 things:
> - a reaction to gloves at work
> - a diagnosis of hypothyroidism.



Another  bit of GREAT advise for Trina!  Thanks for sharing with us CC.  Hope things are well with you.



#1hoosierfan said:


> Good afternooon everyone!
> 
> We got home from Gatlinburg last night and had a FANTASTIC trip!  This was the first time I have EVER gone out of town on the spur of the moment, and it was so much fun.  The aquarium in G-burg is great.  The boys' favorite part was the hot tub on the deck of the chalet, though!
> 
> I was careful during a few meals, but pretty much ate what I wanted to and did not exercise at all...... did do a lot of walking, though.  I weighed myself this morning and was down 6/10 of a pound.
> 
> I really don't understand how I can keep my calories at about 1,600 a day and kill myself at p90x and only lose 2 pounds a week, and then eat and do hardly anything for 3 days and lose weight!
> 
> On another note, today was CRAZY.  We had a tornado warning, and had to keep the students in the hallway for over 45 minutes.  Not fun!  Seriously, tornados in January?????  There was actually a small confirmed touchdown in Louisville.
> 
> Congrats to all of the losers this week!  Sounds like we had another great week!
> 
> I will try to check back in later and do some personals!



Glad everyone is safe!  Tornadoes in January are crazy!!

I hear you on the  regarding eating more/losing more.  I have had a few memorable weeks like that myself over the past few years.  It just shows me that sometimes my body needs MORE calories to wake up my metabolism.  And you were probably moving MORE during your mini-trip than you realized.  



belledreamer said:


> Hi there everyone!  Just checking in!
> 
> I was actually hoping to walk on the treadmill, but something isn't working right with it and it's very nasty weather in my neck of the woods so I just finished another round of Just Dance 3. Was able to able to get 35 minutes in (20 isn't seeming to have much of an effect anymore) but I'm noticing that my knee is giving me alot of trouble now with these workouts, plus I was starting to feel sick at the stomach...  Maybe I'll try doing laps in Wal-Mart tomorrow.  It seems to be much easier on my knee.  I really don't want to have to go back to the brace again...
> 
> Did all my fruit prep for the week this morning: red grapes and strawberries.  I find that if I clean and prep all my fruit in advance, I'm much more likely to grab fruit instead of chocolate or junk food. DM has been a big help with buying healthier food for us.  I actually told her the other day that I felt really bad that she spending all this to help us eat more fruit, but she told me something that made alot of sense.  I'm sure she won't mind me quoting her here:
> 
> _I've been trying to get you to eat better for a long time and you've found something that works.  If it takes me spending a little more to get fruit that you'll eat, then that's worth it to keep you healthy._
> 
> My mom's so good to me.



Awwww.... as I mom myself, I so appreciate that you are APPRECIATING all that your Mom is doing for you right now.  



Rose&Mike said:


> C
> This might be the day I break my commitment to 100 days of exercise. It was a very chaotic day here and I am pooped! And the wind is still going crazy and the temps are dropping.
> 
> I'll let you all know what I decided.
> 
> Have a great evening!



So what did you decide?



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am currently at the gym. I did zumba and now i am sitting at ryans swim lesson. He is in a class with all girls. He was embarresed to take off his shirt because he didnt want the girls to see his nipples only my child. We made it past that and now he seems to be having fun.  I am sweating like crazy its like a sauna in here but i guess this could be good for the weight loss.
> 
> DS went through a period of time like that for a while. He was CONVINCED that BOYS should have their shirts on at the beach too!  It may have been, in part, due to the terrible rashes he had at the time.  But he definitely got past it.
> 
> Great job on the Zumba class!
> 
> Ok class is almost over. Talk to you all later.





my3princes said:


> Hello Team Donald.
> 
> It sounds like everyone is plugging along nicely.  Not sure about your neck of the woods, but the weather here has been horrible.  From super cold to snow then rain, tonight we'll go from rain to snow.  I wouldn't be suprised if school were cancelled again tomorrow.



Saw the weather/temp predictions for your area!  It is amazing to me how much colder and snowier it can be just a little further north.  We had two 2-hour delays last week, but nothing so far this week.  How about your guys?  I know you had a day last week when two were home but one went to school.



melmar136 said:


> whew, just caught up on 9 pages!  I wasn't on the computer much over the weekend...went to see Beauty & the Beast with DD on Sat, and brought along a granola bar to avoid temptation!
> We also had to shop for a new washing machine.  Blah!  But, the new one is supposed to be delivered tomorrow.
> on Mon, we spent the whole day moving furniture around, and trying to turn our computer room into a Disney room, and I want to move my exercise bike up there so I will actually use it!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!!



How was B&TB?  I wanted to hit it this weekend with the kids, but DD had too much studying to do for mid-terms.  DH doesn't "do" 3-D movies since he has eye issues and I really wanted to catch this in 3-D, so it will probably be DD and myself next weekend hopefully. 



Ruthie5671 said:


> And not in a good way.
> 
> Let me just start by saying that I hate going to the doctor.  I hate going to any doctor.  Why??  Well, as a "fluffy girl" I get the usual disgusted looks from the physician followed by the chat of "what are you doing to lose weight?".  It's not like I woke up this morning and realized that I have 200 pounds to lose.  It is very real to me what I need to do and I am not stupid to the adverse effect my weight can have on my health.  So the theme of this story is that I hate to go to the doctor.
> 
> Of course, I had a doctor appointment this morning.  I go about every 3-4 months for updated blood work and medication refills.  I also needed the doctor to fill out some paperwork for me.  My husband and I are trying to be approved as adoptive parents.  My baby making parts don't work well.  Combine that with my age, and well, adoption is a better option.  The form basically states that I'm physically healthy enough to raise a child.  When I called last week to make the appointment, I found out that my regular doctor is no longer with the practice, and would I like to see the physicians assistant. No, not really, but make the appointment.  So I go in, do the regular BP/temp/preliminary stuff and the PA comes in.  We go over my meds and as she is listening to my chest, I get "the questions".  Yes, I am trying to lose weight.  No, I'm not following a specific plan.  No not really exercising - just trying to focus on better eating habits.  No I'm not interested in information about weight loss surgery.  Then I discuss the form I need her to fill out.  She steps out of the room and comes back about five minutes later.  Then she begins to tell me how she is not comfortable filling out the form.  Basically, with my diabetes and high blood pressure and (here comes my favorite term) my morbid obesity, I am in a high risk zone.  She is not sure she feels comfortable approving me to be healthy enough to adopt a child.
> 
> I'm too fat to be a parent.  Gee, thanks.
> 
> So I have to go back in two weeks and she will make a decision by then as to whether or not she will sign off on the form.
> 
> You know, I try so hard and this is why I get so defeated.  In a matter of 15 minutes this morning, I was made to feel like stepped on dog crap.  I pasted a smile on my face and went into the office.  And now I am sitting at home watching Biggest Loser.  And I'm sad.  And frustrated.  And aggravated.  And sad.
> 
> Not a good day.



First of all.....

Second of all..... I'm sorry that you are going through this.  It is SAD that in this society any half-stoned teen can get pregnant and keep the baby, but an honest, upstanding, loving adult has to jump through HOOPS to get to adopt a baby.  

I saw what Janis said, so I won't repeat, but I will say that I definitely SECOND what she said. 



buzz5985 said:


> Tough love is coming.  The pity party is over!!! Now get off that couch!!!  Show them that they are wrong!!!  You have two weeks.  We are all here for you.  Anything you need from us - just ask.  But sitting on the coach feeling sorry for yourself isn't working.
> 
> Have you ever heard of TOPS??  Do you have a TOPS group near you??  A lot of their members have lost a lot of weight.  I recently heard about it because their International King of 2010 is from my Town.  He lost 230 pounds.  It's very economical too.  I think they charge you about $30 for the year and about $3/week.
> 
> Hope your not mad at me.  But what the NP told you is true.  When you go back tell her - what you said really woke me up, I am on this plan, I started walking.  You need to tell her your plan, and be believable.
> 
> As a side note - I think you wanting to adopt a child is awesome.  I have 20 cousins on my Mothers side - 5 of those are adopted.  Just a funny little story - so many of my Aunts went to the airport to pick up their babies - when one of my aunts was actually pregnant - one of the little ones asked when she was going to the airport to get her baby!!!    Hope you are smiling now.
> 
> Anything you need, really, just ask us.  We are here for you.  And anyone else that is struggling.
> 
> Janis



GO Janis!  That is some GREAT tough love!  SHOW THEM YOU MEAN BUSINESS!  Show up in two weeks with 5-10 pounds gone and make them take you seriously!!!!



Jubilee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new here and not even sure where to begin with catching up.  There seems to be gobs of information for dozens of pages so for now I will remain mostly a lurker/catcher up type probably.
> 
> Glad to be on Team Donald, though!
> 
> 
> Jubilee



WELCOME!!  Don't worry about catching up.  Just jump in where you can!!!  Share a little about yourself if you would like!  

*******************

Happy Wednesday friends!  WOW..... DH took the kids to school this morning on his way to Maine and I actually got to stay home!  This NEVER happens!  What a great treat!  I stayed in my jammies, made a nice cup of coffee and hopped on the computer!  Nothing too different from what I do usually on a no-work day, but the fact that I skipped a 40 minute drive in the cold is great!

I will be on the TM by 10 am today, so I need to get moving.  Dishes are done, living room is picked up, breakfast is eaten.  I need to make the beds and swish the toilets before I hit the TM.  

After TM time comes SCRAPBOOKING TIME!  I told myself that I WILL finish my 2010 Mother/Son Disney album THIS WEEK!  I had originally promised that it would be finished by the end of last year, but the promise of "free time" during Christmas week never happened, so I have about 6 semi-finished pages to complete and put in the book and call it done!!  Then on to the next project. Not sure if I will be starting up the kids 2006 books (yup, I'm THAT far behind) or start DD's swim book.  I told her she would have a swim album and a high school album ready for her graduation in 2013. Knowing how slowly I scrap and how little scrapping time I actually get, I figure I better start now!  

I've been doing great getting some early spring cleaning done around here.  I took a trunk full to the dump yesterday (mostly real trash, but also some "stuff" that needed to be gone") plus two big shopping bags to the thrift store.  I LOVE that we have a thrift store here in town now because I don't have to store the stuff up until I have time to make a big trip to the GW.  Our nearest GW is about 40+ minutes away.  With it here in town I can stop several times a week with smaller loads!!  

The home office looks SO GOOD right now!  When we moved things out for the carpeting last week, I emptied a large tall bookcase of junk, stuff, and books, and school supplies and I REFUSE to bring it all back.  The bookcase is now in DS's Lego room (yup, he has an entire finished room for that!!), and the "stuff" is gone to the thrift store.  The junk hit the trash, and the school supplies found a new home in the craft closet in the kitchen (why on EARTH do we have SO MANY binders/folders/pencils????).  We kind of "recreated" the desk configuration so that the family desktop computer chair and DH's work chair don't back into each other.  The built-in shelves got cleaned off and re-organized and have some pretty matching cloth bins now to hide the remaining "stuff".  I need to make one more change to the top of the desk area, buy a few more of the bins (I hate to spend the money, but I LOVE the way they look..... so much better than plastic). and the office will be spiffy!  If I could only get DD to keep her desk area neater.  oh well.

Living room looks great with the new entertainment center in place.  But I had to re-arrange the furniture a bit and now my art work is no longer centered over the sofa.... so it needs to come down, have the holes filled and touched up, and re-hang it all.  But not today.

Dining room looks great.  I only need to re-install the baseboards (forgot to buy finish nails at Home Depot on Monday) and hang the new photo frames.  I need to get the pictures we ordered from the portrait studio and then figure out how the collage is going to be hung.  I bought a bundle of Command adhesive velcro picture hangers, so I am ready to go when the photos get here!  

I still need to find the time to head south and buy new bar stools for the kitchen..... and I'd love to find the money to replace the counter tops and do a tile backsplash.... but that is near the bottom of the list for now.  Especially since the fridge and stove will probably need to be replaced in the next two years..... probably the same week as DD's college down payment or something like that!!  

Okay..... it isn't very loud, but I can definitely hear the TM calling me.  TTYL....................P


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Ruthie5671 said:


> And not in a good way.
> 
> Let me just start by saying that I hate going to the doctor.  I hate going to any doctor.  Why??  Well, as a "fluffy girl" I get the usual disgusted looks from the physician followed by the chat of "what are you doing to lose weight?".  It's not like I woke up this morning and realized that I have 200 pounds to lose.  It is very real to me what I need to do and I am not stupid to the adverse effect my weight can have on my health.  So the theme of this story is that I hate to go to the doctor.
> 
> Of course, I had a doctor appointment this morning.  I go about every 3-4 months for updated blood work and medication refills.  I also needed the doctor to fill out some paperwork for me.  My husband and I are trying to be approved as adoptive parents.  My baby making parts don't work well.  Combine that with my age, and well, adoption is a better option.  The form basically states that I'm physically healthy enough to raise a child.  When I called last week to make the appointment, I found out that my regular doctor is no longer with the practice, and would I like to see the physicians assistant. No, not really, but make the appointment.  So I go in, do the regular BP/temp/preliminary stuff and the PA comes in.  We go over my meds and as she is listening to my chest, I get "the questions".  Yes, I am trying to lose weight.  No, I'm not following a specific plan.  No not really exercising - just trying to focus on better eating habits.  No I'm not interested in information about weight loss surgery.  Then I discuss the form I need her to fill out.  She steps out of the room and comes back about five minutes later.  Then she begins to tell me how she is not comfortable filling out the form.  Basically, with my diabetes and high blood pressure and (here comes my favorite term) my morbid obesity, I am in a high risk zone.  She is not sure she feels comfortable approving me to be healthy enough to adopt a child.
> 
> I'm too fat to be a parent.  Gee, thanks.
> 
> So I have to go back in two weeks and she will make a decision by then as to whether or not she will sign off on the form.
> 
> You know, I try so hard and this is why I get so defeated.  In a matter of 15 minutes this morning, I was made to feel like stepped on dog crap.  I pasted a smile on my face and went into the office.  And now I am sitting at home watching Biggest Loser.  And I'm sad.  And frustrated.  And aggravated.  And sad.
> 
> Not a good day.



I am so sorry you had such a hard time at your doctorsNow do what others have said and prove them wrong! You know you deserve to be a parent so show them you've got what it takes and dont give up your dream

Thanks to everyone for the kind thoughts and words. I really hope I didnt drag you all down-that is so unlike me


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD Wednesday, January 18
> *Weight watchers and lots of plans say that you can eat anything and lose weight. (Moderation of course!) And for the most part, I think completely depriving yourself of your favorite treats is a recipe for frustration and even a reason many people fall off the wagon.
> 
> Having said that, is there a food you need to avoid? One that you just can't have around or you go a little crazy? Do you have treats worked into your healthy living plan or are you avoiding somethings completely right now?*



Apparently during times of stress I need to avoid chocolate orange
I normally plan treats in like wine at the wkend and my mums apple tarts because I could never say no to that (to yummy for words). Avoiding crisps (chips) right now because once I start I cant stop


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

pjlla said:


> THREE COMPLIMENTS FOR YOU:
> 
> 1.  You were a STRONG person and sat with your aunt in the hospital for a long time.  Some folks just can't/won't "do" hospital visits.
> 
> 2.  You didn't eat the ENTIRE chocolate orange.
> 
> 3.  You got a handle on the problem, took steps to resolve it, and came clean with us and are ready for a fresh start!!



You are very kind to think up compliments for me Mind I'd probably have eaten more if there had been more left


----------



## pjlla

Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD Wednesday, January 18
> *Weight watchers and lots of plans say that you can eat anything and lose weight. (Moderation of course!) And for the most part, I think completely depriving yourself of your favorite treats is a recipe for frustration and even a reason many people fall off the wagon.
> 
> Having said that, is there a food you need to avoid? One that you just can't have around or you go a little crazy? Do you have treats worked into your healthy living plan or are you avoiding somethings completely right now?*




Well.... there are definitely a few "trigger" foods that I have trouble being around.  Sweet potato chips and peanut butter M&Ms come to mind first.  But I CAN have them in the house, as long as the bag isn't open. But if I give myself permission to eat something like this (like having M&Ms at the movies) it is difficult to stay in control.  What works best is if I preportion (using my handy-dandy digital food scale) the food into a ziptop baggie and ONLY TAKE what I can eat.   Usually this means sharing a smaller bag with DD. The HUGE bags are just trouble for us!!

I do NOT buy these items any longer.  I have NO control with the chips and I am the only one in the house who likes them, so best to not have them around.  And the M&Ms only get bought if there is a movie on the schedule and I plan for the calories.

There are lots of munchie things that I have trouble controlling, but they weren't so wonderful that they were worth keeping in my repertoire, so I just gave them up...... trail mix, honey wheat pretzels, Lindt truffles (I will occasionally buy just 1 as a treat.... and I got a few in my Christmas stocking).... that is all I can think of for now.

That said, I do find room for a treat several times a week.  It is getting harder to find "healthy" treats, since I am watching my carbs as well as my calories, but I am managing.  Last night I had a carb splurg and had a TB of Nutella (DD's Christmas gift!), on a toasted low carb pita along with a cup of my special hot drink concoction.  Too much sugar, but MMMMMM!  It hit the spot!  And a chocolate Vitamuffin makes a great treat too.

TTYL.........................P


----------



## Rose&Mike

Uggh!!!! I just lost my post. And it was full of absolutely brilliant replies to everyone.

So, I am not going to try recreate it right now, but I did have a couple of things....

First--

*Lindsay--Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday Dear Lindsay, Happy Birthday to you!!!!! Love you xoxoxo* 

*Ruthie*-- I have a 20 yo biological son, buy we have gone through 2 failed adoptions and a miscarriage. It is so hard and you feel so vulnerable. The PA sounds like she might not have handled things very well. BUT, please, please don't use this as a reason to quit or fall off the wagon or give up your dream of adopting. If you were trying to get pregnant the doctor would encourage you to be as healthy as you can be, so try to look at this time where you are getting ready to adopt as a time to be as healthy as you can be. Look at it as part of the preparation for adoption. Going through the adoption process is so hard and brings up so many emotions. Getting healthy will only help to make you feel better. You can do it Ruthie!!!! And when you have that new child in your life you will be ready--you will have more energy and will be ready for whatever life throws at you!

****
BBL. Everyone have a healthy, happy day! The sun is out here and the tornado sirens are quiet, so it has to be a great day, right?


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Just wanted to say that today has been a much better day for me now that the whiney, moany, feeling sorry-for-myself lunatic that took me over yesterday has gone

You guys really are a great bunch of people and thanks again for picking me up when I needed it

*Rose* I did manage to come up with some things I like about myself today (after a fellow team member pointed me in the right direction)
1. I am kind-hearted
2. I am loyal
3. I am reliable and trustworthy

Perhaps not the most exciting list but waaaay better than what I had yesterday

 My mum and I went and sat with my aunt again today (she in a coma but I think she senses us) and when I brought my mum home I made a healthy lunch and had bought ww cookies so I didnt binge on junk so I feeling quite positive today even though I know we have some tough days ahead of us as a family.
Thanks again for all your kind thought and words guys


----------



## Rose&Mike

P--I drank half a g-f beer and then walked 30 minutes on the treadmill. Mike said it counts!


----------



## Ruthie5671

I don't know how to do the multi-quote thing! 

I appreciate the words of encouragement from everyone after my disasterous day yesterday.  While I wanted to detour to my nearest Baskin Robbins last night for a pint of yumminess, I didn't do it.  I would have if we had the extra money, but we didn't, so it didn't happen.  I woke up this morning feeling a little stronger and will hopefully have a better day.

I do want to prove the PA wrong.  I'm still eating better (dry cinnamon Chex cereal for b-fast) and I know that I need an exercise plan.  I will figure something out.  

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## donaldandpirates

Wow!  I'm gone for a few days, had some issues with getting on the Dis boards, and come back to find that everyone has been busy posting!  I'll try to catch up today.  In the meantime, Happy Wednesday, Team Donald!


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> Good morning friends.
> 
> We had a sad day yesterday, our little guinea pig, Fredward died during the night.  Ds is much better this morning, and asked me to read the Rainbow bridge poem again today, I read it to him yesterday.  Thanks to whoever posted that here after Amy's doggie died.  Today he said, that it didn't make him as sad as yesterday.  He drew a beautiful pic of Fred at his after school club yesterday with him eating all his favorite foods.  Very cute.
> Over the weekend I want to compile all our pics of freddie, and make a little album for ds.
> 
> My sister left a card and a bag of candy, which I ate too much of yesterday, and on the card we got a good laugh because she said that "grammy would have fun with fredward in heaven.  I think she always wanted a guinea pig."  Lol.
> 
> So today, I'm ready to get focused and put the candy behind me.  I did track it all.  All 14 hershey's miniatures that i ate last night.
> 
> I took the dog for a long walk this morning, and jogged for a good part of it.
> I hope to be back later to catch up on the qotds.
> 
> A big congratulations to all our biggest losers this week!!!
> 
> Thank you, Rose.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!



Oh my!  I'm so sorry to hear about Fredward!  Give Michael a big hug from me and DD.... we've been there and we know how sad it is!   The mini-album is a great idea.  Maybe you could get Michael involved.... have him record, in his words and his writing, the story of how you got Fredward.... or some favorite moments.  

Good thing Poko is there to absorb all of that extra love that Michael will have to give now!   Sorry I missed seeing this earlier.



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Just wanted to say that today has been a much better day for me now that the whiney, moany, feeling sorry-for-myself lunatic that took me over yesterday has gone
> 
> You guys really are a great bunch of people and thanks again for picking me up when I needed it
> 
> *Rose* I did manage to come up with some things I like about myself today (after a fellow team member pointed me in the right direction)
> 1. I am kind-hearted
> 2. I am loyal
> 3. I am reliable and trustworthy
> 
> Perhaps not the most exciting list but waaaay better than what I had yesterday
> 
> My mum and I went and sat with my aunt again today (she in a coma but I think she senses us) and when I brought my mum home I made a healthy lunch and had bought ww cookies so I didnt binge on junk so I feeling quite positive today even though I know we have some tough days ahead of us as a family.
> Thanks again for all your kind thought and words guys



GREAT choices with the food.  I'm SURE it is comforting to your aunt to know that you are there, even if she can't respond.  And even if for some reason she DOESN'T know, it probably comforts your Mom to be there with her.  

When my DH was in the hospital last year after an accident, I really had to think HARD about how I was going to react to the situation (in regards to food).  At the end of the day, whether I ate CRAP or stayed on plan, my DH was STILL going to be in intensive care, he was STILL going to have broken bones, and I was still going to be worried about him.  But I could be worried, but not stressed about overeating..... or worried AND stressed about overeating and beating myself up for eating junk.  I never for ONE MINUTE regretted eating healthy during that time.  And I can assure you, it was the one thanksgiving week of my ENTIRE LIFE that I LOST weight!!  





Rose&Mike said:


> P--I drank half a g-f beer and then walked 30 minutes on the treadmill. Mike said it counts!



Are you kidding?? That TOTALLY counts!!!!  



Ruthie5671 said:


> I don't know how to do the multi-quote thing!
> 
> I appreciate the words of encouragement from everyone after my disasterous day yesterday.  While I wanted to detour to my nearest Baskin Robbins last night for a pint of yumminess, I didn't do it.  I would have if we had the extra money, but we didn't, so it didn't happen.  I woke up this morning feeling a little stronger and will hopefully have a better day.
> 
> I do want to prove the PA wrong.  I'm still eating better (dry cinnamon Chex cereal for b-fast) and I know that I need an exercise plan.  I will figure something out.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!



How about some lean protein and complex carbs for breakfast tomorrow, instead of the white carbs?  It will fill you up better, keep you full longer, and help you build muscle.  

As for an exercise plan..... don't think it needs to be a crazy gung-ho plan.  Something as simple as Monday: 30 minutes walking, Tuesday: 15 minutes walking/15 minute free weights, Wednesday:  30 minutes on TM alternating 2 minute walk/1 minute jog..... etc.  If you are REALLY just starting exercise, planning to do 30 minutes of walking 4 days plus 1 day of weight training would be a great start.  Or try picking up some Leslie Sanson Walk Away The Pounds DVDs..... they are GREAT for beginners.



donaldandpirates said:


> Wow!  I'm gone for a few days, had some issues with getting on the Dis boards, and come back to find that everyone has been busy posting!  I'll try to catch up today.  In the meantime, Happy Wednesday, Team Donald!



Happy Wednesday to you too!!

**********

Okay.... two toilets cleaned, 3 sinks cleaned, 3 beds made (had to change DD's sheets.... the bottom one was ripped  ), 30 minute workout done (sure it should be more, but I will try to get in another 15 minute tonight), mushrooms sauteed for soup, laundry sorted and started a load, did an odd bit of picking up here and there, checked email (woohoo.... free prints code from Shutterfly.... gotta get those done today!)  Need to get the soup ingredients in a pot and get it started before I head out at 11:55 am to pick up DD after her English mid-term.

TTYL........................P


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Results Week 2: Spaceship Earth

*Congratulations to all our participants!*

*Team Mickey had 7 participants:
*BMC423
cclovesdis
glass1/2fll
KDIPIAZZ
MelindaRuns
myweegirls
RutgersAlum

*Team Donald had 20 participants:*
4HOLIDAYS
6Smiles
akhaloha
belledreamer
buzz5985
clhcpaca
disneyluvr
dizzydrop
GoofyPredsFan
JacksLilWench
jenanderson
jillbur
Jujubee27
luvpoohandcompany
Mary▪Poppins
MissDisney121
mommyof2pirates
momofdjc
ougrad86
VirataMama4

*Team Donald is the team winner for HH Week 2! Congratulations!

Congratulations to the Team Mickey Participants for earning 5/5 on at least 1 of the 4 Healthy Habits! They were:*
BMC423
glass1/2fll
KDIPIAZZ
MelindaRuns
myweegirls
RutgersAlum

*Congratulations to MelindaRuns and myweegirls from Team Mickey for earning all 30/30 points!*

*Congratulations to the Team Donald Participants who earned 5/5 on at least 1 Healthy Habit! They are:*
4HOLIDAYS
6Smiles
akhaloha
belledreamer
clhcpaca
disneyluvr
dizzydrop
GoofyPredsFan
JacksLilWench
jenanderson
jillbur
Jujubee27
luvpoohandcompany
Mary▪Poppins
MissDisney121
mommyof2pirates
momofdjc
ougrad86
VirataMama4

*Congratulations to MissDisney121 for earning all 30/30 points!*

For Week 2: Spaceship Earth, I have a mini-prize for Team Donald Participant *Mary▪Poppins*. Please PM me your address and I will mail out your prize as soon as possible.


----------



## jillbur

mikamah said:


> Good morning friends.
> 
> We had a sad day yesterday, our little guinea pig, Fredward died during the night.  Ds is much better this morning, and asked me to read the Rainbow bridge poem again today, I read it to him yesterday.  Thanks to whoever posted that here after Amy's doggie died.  Today he said, that it didn't make him as sad as yesterday.  He drew a beautiful pic of Fred at his after school club yesterday with him eating all his favorite foods.  Very cute.
> Over the weekend I want to compile all our pics of freddie, and make a little album for ds.
> 
> My sister left a card and a bag of candy, which I ate too much of yesterday, and on the card we got a good laugh because she said that "grammy would have fun with fredward in heaven.  I think she always wanted a guinea pig."  Lol.
> 
> So today, I'm ready to get focused and put the candy behind me.  I did track it all.  All 14 hershey's miniatures that i ate last night.
> 
> I took the dog for a long walk this morning, and jogged for a good part of it.
> I hope to be back later to catch up on the qotds.
> 
> A big congratulations to all our biggest losers this week!!!
> 
> Thank you, Rose.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!



 for Fredward. Glad DS is handling it so well.




Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD Wednesday, January 18
> *Weight watchers and lots of plans say that you can eat anything and lose weight. (Moderation of course!) And for the most part, I think completely depriving yourself of your favorite treats is a recipe for frustration and even a reason many people fall off the wagon.
> 
> Having said that, is there a food you need to avoid? One that you just can't have around or you go a little crazy? Do you have treats worked into your healthy living plan or are you avoiding somethings completely right now?*



I really should avoid chocolate, but it's so hard that I let myself have some every once in awhile so I don't go overboard when I see it  Chocolate is definitely my downfall!




pjlla said:


> Wow.... PA to TX is a big change!  What field is your DH in??
> 
> The bookcase is now in DS's Lego room (yup, he has an entire finished room for that!!), and the "stuff" is gone to the thrift store.




DH will be graduating in January 2013 with a degree in Respiratory Therapy. He currently is an EMT and works in the ER at one of the local hospitals. There's really no jobs areound here and I could use a change. We are also considering FL and VA. As long as we go south, we're good.  We'll see...

So jealous of your Lego room! I have Legos all over my house. I am slowly getting them all in DSs rooms. But I still step on them daily!


Jill


----------



## jillbur

pjlla said:


> Okay.... two toilets cleaned, 3 sinks cleaned, 3 beds made (had to change DD's sheets.... the bottom one was ripped  ), 30 minute workout done (sure it should be more, but I will try to get in another 15 minute tonight), mushrooms sauteed for soup, laundry sorted and started a load, did an odd bit of picking up here and there, checked email (woohoo.... free prints code from Shutterfly.... gotta get those done today!)  Need to get the soup ingredients in a pot and get it started before I head out at 11:55 am to pick up DD after her English mid-term.
> 
> TTYL........................P



Once again, feel free to vacation at my house anytime! I have toilets, sinks, sheets, and a kitchen, too! Western PA is super nice 

Jill


----------



## cclovesdis

Ruthie5671 said:


> I do want to prove the PA wrong.  I'm still eating better (dry cinnamon Chex cereal for b-fast) and I know that I need an exercise plan.  I will figure something out.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!



Ruthie:  and I hope you have a great day too!

Now, for some tough love.  First, I want to say that you have received some excellent suggestions so far and I hope you find them helpful!

Here is some advice from a person who learned a thing or two the hard way. Read about the med(s) you take. Check for food and drug interactions. Some examples include limit soy products, do not eat grapefruit, and no aspirin when taking this mid. Also, I'd even make sure that one or more doesn't cause weight gain. I was on one (horrible doctor) that caused some people to gain 25 lbs. 

How much water are you drinking? I would aim for at least 64 oz. a day. It may lead to a BL-style (on TV) 1st week whoosh. (Also, that would give you 7 Healthy Habits points!)

What interests you with regards to exercise? What do you think your body can handle? Running is not my speciality. That doesn't mean I'm not trying to run. I want to run. When I can, I feel so much better emotionally. So, I am working on walk/run intervals. And, I'm going very slowly and I'm okay with that 100%. 

Do you work? Is there any way you can move more at work? Could you take the stairs to the 2nd floor and then the elevator to the 3rd floor, as an example?

Have you considered joining a gym? I belonged to one gym that had a women only room. If you don't work, going mid-day (like at 12 Noon) is often an emptier time at the gym. I belong to Planet Fitness and it is $10 a month plus a yearly maintenance type fee. There aren't any classes or a pool, but the equipment is well-maintained and clean, and it offers training on using the equipment and what a good starting point for you would be.

Now, for my eating advice, fwiw. Protein is key. I also need to have dairy in order to lose weight. I eat lots of veggie servings. Avoid fast food and takeout. It is filled with salt. At a restaurant, ask them to hold the salt. When I had to go low-salt, I learned a lot about food prep at a restaurant. We never season our burgers at home, but restaurants do that all the time, even the standard cheeseburger. Ask for no salt on the burger or fries. Sub the fries for veggies whenever possible. Last night, I made GF/lactose-free macaroni and cheese. I took 1 cup dry GF corn pasta and boiled it. Then, I drained it and added 1/2 cup lactose-free milk, a can of corn, and some leftover frozen green beans. I also added some lactose-free cheddar and parmesean cheeses. My parents liked it, I loved it, and it was an easy way to get in more veggie servings and less carbs while providing 1/2 dairy serving each.

Invest in some portioning devices. I'm not just talking about measuring cups. Get plastic ware (like Glad or Ziploc) that has the portions right on the containers. Take a cup of grape tomatoes or grapes for a mid-morning snack. Baby carrots can be bought pre-portioned or do it yourself. Celery hearts are a little more expensive, but you wasted less and are easy to chop into 1 cup portions. We have all sorts of containers. Some are freezer, microwave, and dishwasher safe as well. If you want, PM me your address and I will send you some coupons.

One last personal experience to share. I cannot go too low-carb. I need the carbs to feel emotionally sound. If you are drinking soda, I'd drop that somewhat slowly to help with potential withdrawal.

All in all, you need to remember to take care of yourself emotionally!


----------



## donaldandpirates

belledreamer said:


> Same here!!
> 
> I think I actually preferred last year's special to this one, but this year's special was still pretty good.
> 
> I still think the two David Tennant specials were the best.  But then again, I am partial to David Tennant...
> 
> Have you seen David Tennant and Catherine Tate in 'Much Ado About Nothing'?  So funny!



I agree with you about last year's special versus this year's.  This year's had its moments, but it just wasn't as good, imo.  I totally have to check out Much Ado About Nothing!  I  David Tennant!!!





jenanderson said:


> Another good day.  I think that since I have finally resolved to really do this, it is so much easier.
> 
> I started the day with a 5.5 mile run.  It was really cold (8°) and windy but I just layered up and got out there.  DH and I took a route that had a lot of hills so it was a really workout.  Our pace was a bit slower then I wanted but I am trying not to let it get to me because I have to remember that I am building up from scratch again.
> Jen



Great job on the 5.5 mile run!  I take one look at the cold and refuse to go out. 



donac said:


> I have made baked potatoes, both white and sweet, this way for Thanksgiving the last few years.  I put some foil inthe bottom so that they just don't sit on the bottom of the crockpot.  Turn the crockpot on high and in about 3 to 4 hours they are done.   I guess you could put them on low and they would take between 3 to 8 hours.  Really pretty easy.



Another recipe I have to try.   Thanks!



JacksLilWench said:


> My favorite park is a tie- Epcot and Magic Kingdom!  I like Epcot because of the World Showcase, and MK because it's so classic



EXACTLY this! 




Rose&Mike said:


> I got new running shoes today! So exciting. They are a pink version of my current shoes which are blue! I have never had pink running shoes before. They were never the right shoe for me. But I love the shoe I am in and they were able to order me a pink pair! I am sooooo happy! I also got a new jacket and running turtle neck. I'm trying some different inserts for my shoes, which I am a little nervous about, but the ones from my pt are bruising my foot a little, so I'm going to see how these do. The girls who sold me the shoes have had the same injuries as me so we all shared war stories.



Rose&Mike, now that I've started walking/running to actually run/walk a race, I obviously need good shoes.  Where is the best place to go, and what do you look for?  (I'm really new at all of this.)



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Monday, January 16th
> Do you have any exercise planned for this week?*



Last week I was doing 1-mile on Leslie Sansone's DVDs.  This week is 2-miles.  I also discovered that the library we go to has a lot of workout DVDs that i can check out for free!!! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Yep my bday is wed so u can serinade me then.



Happy Birthday!!!   I hope you have a fantastic day!!!





dvccruiser76 said:


> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> First some stats
> 
> Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 2!
> This weeks group loss = 78.3 pounds!
> Average percentage of weight lost 0.72 %
> Total group weight loss so far 184.8 pounds!
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> Retention Rate (compared to the 72 participants we had sign up for our start week on January 1st)
> 
> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 2?
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 2 Superstars!!
> *#10- 1.40% - amykathleen2005
> #9- 1.44% - dvccruiser76
> #8- 1.52% - phorsenuf
> #7- 1.61% - vitfamily
> #6 - 1.66% - Rose&Mike
> #5- 1.73% - cjdj4
> #4- 1.83 - mommyof2Pirates
> #3- 1.98% - dizzydrop
> #2- 2.05% - happysummer *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 2 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1- 3.03% - frndshpcptn *
> 
> Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.
> 
> Have a healthy day!
> *Congratulations frndshpcptn two weeks in a row!!! *



Congrats to the Team Donald superstars!!!  



dvccruiser76 said:


> *This week's winning team with 33.95% is Team Mickey!!*
> 
> *Team Donald came in with 23.90% for the week!*
> 
> Additional stats for the week!!!!
> 
> *frndshpcptn won for Team Donald with 3.03% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*
> 
> *Congrats to OctoberBride03 who was Mickey's Team winner with 2.64%!*
> 
> Team Donald lost 78.3 pounds this week
> Team Mickey lost 73.3 pounds this week
> 
> *Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 184.8 pounds, and Team Mickey is not far behind with 181.0 pounds so far*
> 
> Both teams together have lost 365.8 pounds!!!! Amazing!
> 
> Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!
> 
> Have an OP week



Both teams are doing AMAZING!!!  I'm honored to be a part of this group. 



buzz5985 said:


> My walks every day.  I started a map too, for my "walk to WDW".  It's 1330 miles from my door to the castle.  I am currently on the Mass Pike out around Springfield.



What a fabulous idea!!  I'm going to have to steal this one.



DisFam95 said:


> Hello - newest member to Team Donald here (he's my fav )



Welcome!  



trinaweena said:


> i just want this taken care of and my doctors dont seem to get that. despite being on a diet i love food and i hate being afraid to eat it.  also we are going to disney in may, i know its still 4 months away but i want to have this taken care of. Plus if it is some sort of allergy, i know i need to call the restaurants ahead of time and let them know.
> 
> Thank you all for listening, im just so frustrated by all of it



I'm so sorry you have to deal with the frustration from the doctors.  I've been there, and it is not fun.   I hope everything can be figured out soon so you can enjoy your trip in May to its fullest.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I spun last night and ate OP the entire day!!  Hit 585 calories burned on the bike in 45 minutes....ok, there was a problem with the heat in the spin room so I broke a sweat before we climbed the first hill....I've heard of "hot yoga" but "hot spinning" was a first for me!!  Tonight I hope to get to the ellip after my nail appointment but the weather is really crappy here in NJ, which is my downfall for getting to the gym...boo on me!



Good for you on all the exercise!!   Make each day count!



#1hoosierfan said:


> Good afternooon everyone!
> 
> We got home from Gatlinburg last night and had a FANTASTIC trip!  This was the first time I have EVER gone out of town on the spur of the moment, and it was so much fun.  The aquarium in G-burg is great.  The boys' favorite part was the hot tub on the deck of the chalet, though!



Glad to hear you had a great trip!



cjdj4 said:


> Good Evening Donalds!
> 
> I am coming to the end of my 4 day weekend. It was glorious. I did a whole lot of nothing. I did get the tree down, finally. And, I baked these AMAZING 147 calorie Brownies: http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/fudgy-brownies-10000002012802/ DH and DD loved them. Easy to make and I had all the ingredients in the house. DD & I got pedicures today, too. That was really nice. I try not to pay for them in the winter, but the weather as been so nice that I have ended up in sandals several times this year with scary feet.





> On property, we have stayed at Pop, All Star Sports and Movies, French Quarter, and Corando Springs. I like them all. I think Corando Spring is my fav.  Off property, I like Wyndham Bonnet Creek. We have Wyndham points and love staying there.



How do you like Wyndham?  I'm thinking of buying in there.  



Ruthie5671 said:


> Let me just start by saying that I hate going to the doctor.  I hate going to any doctor.  Why??  Well, as a "fluffy girl" I get the usual disgusted looks from the physician followed by the chat of "what are you doing to lose weight?".  It's not like I woke up this morning and realized that I have 200 pounds to lose.  It is very real to me what I need to do and I am not stupid to the adverse effect my weight can have on my health.  So the theme of this story is that I hate to go to the doctor.
> 
> Of course, I had a doctor appointment this morning.  I go about every 3-4 months for updated blood work and medication refills.  I also needed the doctor to fill out some paperwork for me.  My husband and I are trying to be approved as adoptive parents.  My baby making parts don't work well.  Combine that with my age, and well, adoption is a better option.  The form basically states that I'm physically healthy enough to raise a child.  When I called last week to make the appointment, I found out that my regular doctor is no longer with the practice, and would I like to see the physicians assistant. No, not really, but make the appointment.  So I go in, do the regular BP/temp/preliminary stuff and the PA comes in.  We go over my meds and as she is listening to my chest, I get "the questions".  Yes, I am trying to lose weight.  No, I'm not following a specific plan.  No not really exercising - just trying to focus on better eating habits.  No I'm not interested in information about weight loss surgery.  Then I discuss the form I need her to fill out.  She steps out of the room and comes back about five minutes later.  Then she begins to tell me how she is not comfortable filling out the form.  Basically, with my diabetes and high blood pressure and (here comes my favorite term) my morbid obesity, I am in a high risk zone.  She is not sure she feels comfortable approving me to be healthy enough to adopt a child.
> 
> I'm too fat to be a parent.  Gee, thanks.
> 
> So I have to go back in two weeks and she will make a decision by then as to whether or not she will sign off on the form.
> 
> You know, I try so hard and this is why I get so defeated.  In a matter of 15 minutes this morning, I was made to feel like stepped on dog crap.  I pasted a smile on my face and went into the office.  And now I am sitting at home watching Biggest Loser.  And I'm sad.  And frustrated.  And aggravated.  And sad.
> 
> Not a good day.



That is terrible!!!  As a b-mom, I'm so thankful that there are parents like you that are willing to love and raise children.  



pjlla said:


> Third......... have you ever considered an alternative treatment?  My DS had amazing help from a naturopath last year, after struggling with the same allergy/skin issues since he was 3 years old!  We had tried to trust the pediatrician and the allergist and the dermatologist (including the special pediatric dermatologist I drove 90 minutes to see)..... and NO ONE EVER gave us anything more than temporary relief.... and that was with some really strong meds, like steroids!    But lo and behold.... one visit with the naturopath, a new regimen of supplements and vitamins, and he has had relief of the problems that have been plaguing him for 10 years!!
> 
> Yes, we did have to pay out of pocket for the naturopath and the supplements.  And YES, I don't think that they can "cure" everything.  But I think it would definitely be worth a try.
> 
> If you do find a naturopath that you want to try, be prepared for them to ask you many, many, many questions.... some that seems strange and would seem to have NOTHING to do with your symptoms, etc.  But just answer them honestly and as completely as you can.  Also be prepared to NOT be examined.  DS's naturopath took a look at his skin/rash, but never had him strip for a thorough exam, never took a skin biopsy or culture.
> 
> Just throwing an idea out there for you.  No matter what you decide, you DESERVE better treatment and less confusion among the treating personnel.  "Very busy" doesn't cut it for me!  Tell them that is an URGENT situation..... not an emergency, but certainly nothing that can wait for months.  And if he can't/won't see you or fit you in, they need to recommend another doctor who CAN make time to see his patients!  I HATE that doctors have become SO BUSY that they can't see their patients in a timely fashion!!  What kind of medicine is that????
> Best of luck, no matter what.
> Feel better fast!



Just wanted to second the naturopath idea.  I LOVE mine!!  He's actually a naturopath/chiropractor.  He helped my DD with a chronic problem (surgery and meds didn't work) and me with severe postpartum depression (didn't want to go on prescription drugs).


I'm really going to try hard this week to do better.  My DH works at the headquarters for a local dairy here (Oberweis, anyone?) and all the ice cream is very tempting.  I'm trying to keep it out of the house as much as I can, but you know...
I just have to keep telling myself, I CAN DO THIS!, and picture crossing the finish line at the Princess 2013 -- that's the goal.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Jubilee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new here and not even sure where to begin with catching up.  There seems to be gobs of information for dozens of pages so for now I will remain mostly a lurker/catcher up type probably.
> 
> Glad to be on Team Donald, though!
> 
> 
> Jubilee


Don't even try to catch up! Just jump right in and let us know if you have questions! We are happy to have you.



jillbur said:


> I meant to get back on here last night and check in, but somehow I ended up looking at DVC resales. Anyone a DVC owner? Which resort do you have and do you think it's worth it? I tried to convince DH we should buy  A girl can dream!
> 
> I am off to get a few things done before my 1st class shows up (they have career class right now so I am delayed a period~yay). I'll check in later!
> 
> Jill


we have DVC. We own at SSR and BWV. We bought our two main contracts resale (before they made the change to only being able to use resale points for dvc properties--don't quote me on this, I can't remember the exact rule so I might not be remembering it exactly). Anyhow, we have also done add ons through Disney and all of our resale points were grandfathered in. We love it and for us it was totally worth the money. We wish we would have done it back in 94 when we first thought about it rather than waiting so long. But I will say, I am a hotel snob. The really nice thing for us--even the studios have mini kitchens and we have an owners locker now too. Please let me know if you have any questions. There is also a dvc part to disboards where people are happy to answer questions. If you plan on using your points to stay on property I think resale is a great option. My BWV points were deeply discounted.



Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD Wednesday, January 18
> *Weight watchers and lots of plans say that you can eat anything and lose weight. (Moderation of course!) And for the most part, I think completely depriving yourself of your favorite treats is a recipe for frustration and even a reason many people fall off the wagon.
> 
> Having said that, is there a food you need to avoid? One that you just can't have around or you go a little crazy? Do you have treats worked into your healthy living plan or are you avoiding somethings completely right now?*


So before I went g-f last year I had a really good handle on this. I only ate my trigger foods out as a treat. My big trigger foods are french fries and potato chips--both with lots and lots of salt! Well, we very rarely eat out anymore and french fries out are a crap shoot--too many cross contamination issues. I now cook oven baked fries on my George Forman--makes them very crispy, but the problem--I now can have them any time in my house---so I have to be very careful to still look at it as a treat. 

My other trigger foods--cookies--Oreos, etc. Well I can't have them anymore and gf premade cookies are ridiculously expensive--so I rarely buy them.

Being g-f and eating at home all the time, has made it harder for me cause I just do better keeping the junk out of my house. We have recently found this awesome bakery which always has a couple of gluten free desserts in stock. So we are trying to go there a couple times a month and see that as our new treat! And I try to save my fries out for when we go to WDW and they have dedicated friers!



pjlla said:


> Well.... there are definitely a few "trigger" foods that I have trouble being around.  Sweet potato chips and peanut butter M&Ms come to mind first.  But I CAN have them in the house, as long as the bag isn't open. But if I give myself permission to eat something like this (like having M&Ms at the movies) it is difficult to stay in control.  What works best is if I preportion (using my handy-dandy digital food scale) the food into a ziptop baggie and ONLY TAKE what I can eat.   Usually this means sharing a smaller bag with DD. The HUGE bags are just trouble for us!!
> 
> I do NOT buy these items any longer.  I have NO control with the chips and I am the only one in the house who likes them, so best to not have them around.  And the M&Ms only get bought if there is a movie on the schedule and I plan for the calories.
> 
> There are lots of munchie things that I have trouble controlling, but they weren't so wonderful that they were worth keeping in my repertoire, so I just gave them up...... trail mix, honey wheat pretzels, Lindt truffles (I will occasionally buy just 1 as a treat.... and I got a few in my Christmas stocking).... that is all I can think of for now.
> 
> That said, I do find room for a treat several times a week.  It is getting harder to find "healthy" treats, since I am watching my carbs as well as my calories, but I am managing.  Last night I had a carb splurg and had a TB of Nutella (DD's Christmas gift!), on a toasted low carb pita along with a cup of my special hot drink concoction.  Too much sugar, but MMMMMM!  It hit the spot!  And a chocolate Vitamuffin makes a great treat too.
> 
> TTYL.........................P


I agree P, somethings I just still after two years can't control. 

I used to see this as a weakness--but I have decide it is just an is.....It does not mean I am weak because I go a little crazy with some foods, (well maybe it does) but I am strong in that I have learned to work around it and still be healthy!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> *Rose* I did manage to come up with some things I like about myself today (after a fellow team member pointed me in the right direction)
> 1. I am kind-hearted
> 2. I am loyal
> 3. I am reliable and trustworthy
> 
> Perhaps not the most exciting list but waaaay better than what I had yesterday
> 
> My mum and I went and sat with my aunt again today (she in a coma but I think she senses us) and when I brought my mum home I made a healthy lunch and had bought ww cookies so I didnt binge on junk so I feeling quite positive today even though I know we have some tough days ahead of us as a family.
> Thanks again for all your kind thought and words guys


That is a great list! I'm proud of you!



Ruthie5671 said:


> I don't know how to do the multi-quote thing!
> 
> I appreciate the words of encouragement from everyone after my disasterous day yesterday.  While I wanted to detour to my nearest Baskin Robbins last night for a pint of yumminess, I didn't do it.  I would have if we had the extra money, but we didn't, so it didn't happen.  I woke up this morning feeling a little stronger and will hopefully have a better day.
> 
> I do want to prove the PA wrong.  I'm still eating better (dry cinnamon Chex cereal for b-fast) and I know that I need an exercise plan.  I will figure something out.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!


Hang in there Ruthie!
Baby steps. If you aren't doing any exercise now, start slow. Sparkpeople has some great articles about starting an exercise plan. 
And I agree--try to add some protein to your breakfast. Why are you eating the cereal dry? Even skim milk would add some protein. You can do it!!



pjlla said:


> O
> 
> *When my DH was in the hospital last year after an accident, I really had to think HARD about how I was going to react to the situation (in regards to food).  At the end of the day, whether I ate CRAP or stayed on plan, my DH was STILL going to be in intensive care, he was STILL going to have broken bones, and I was still going to be worried about him.  But I could be worried, but not stressed about overeating..... or worried AND stressed about overeating and beating myself up for eating junk.  I never for ONE MINUTE regretted eating healthy during that time.  And I can assure you, it was the one thanksgiving week of my ENTIRE LIFE that I LOST weight!!
> 
> *


Excellent post!
Did everyone read this????
Exactly what I needed to read today. Thanks.



cclovesdis said:


> Now, for some tough love.  First, I want to say that you have received some excellent suggestions so far and I hope you find them helpful!


Thanks for sharing CC.



donaldandpirates said:


> Rose&Mike, now that I've started walking/running to actually run/walk a race, I obviously need good shoes.  Where is the best place to go, and what do you look for?  (I'm really new at all of this.)


The best thing is to ask other runners what store they would recommend. Do you belong to a gym/Y? Are there local running groups with websites than link to stores? If you can't get a personal recommendation, then I would look for a store that videotapes you running/walking so they can analyze your gait. there are also places that have mats that you can stand on to see what your feet are doing. I started off at fleet feet. I have switched stores to a local store, but only because of physical therapy I know what kind of shoe I need to be in--so I went for the service from this local store. 

The other thing I would say--if you are losing weight, have your gait re-evaluated after you lose the weight. I was a pretty good pronator when I weighed 50 more pounds. When I lost it I stopped pronating and now actually suppinate a little. Well, being in support shoes brought on a nasty case of itbs! And it never occurred to me or the therapist that I was in the wrong shoes until I was taped again on the treadmill. When I asked the person at the running store what would cause someone to stop pronating and she said not much--maybe a large weight loss. Bingo!

Last, a good running store will let you return/exchange your shoes. You might pay a little more, but this in my opinion is really important. While a shoe might feel great in the store, when you actually start going the distance in the shoes they might not feel so good. Once you find the right shoes, you can order replacement shoes online and then maybe just get re-evaluated every year or so or if you start having problems.

Hope this helps!


----------



## JacksLilWench

Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD Wednesday, January 18
> *Weight watchers and lots of plans say that you can eat anything and lose weight. (Moderation of course!) And for the most part, I think completely depriving yourself of your favorite treats is a recipe for frustration and even a reason many people fall off the wagon.
> 
> Having said that, is there a food you need to avoid? One that you just can't have around or you go a little crazy? Do you have treats worked into your healthy living plan or are you avoiding somethings completely right now?*



Right now, I am avoiding soda.  It's really the only thing I have crossed off my list, but it was kind of a big one for me.  I love to just pop open a soda with dinner, and when I pass by the fridge in the recovery area at work, I always want one (in order to be discharged after a procedure, you have to be able to drink, and the fridge is STOCKED with little 8oz cans of Coke products.)  But so far so good!  The last time I had soda was New Years Eve, and I really don't miss it too much anymore.  Maybe now I can start cutting out other stuff- starting with fast food!


----------



## melmar136

Ruthie. I don't think it's fair that you should be judged by your weight in order to become a parent.  Nor do I think the PA probably handled the whole thing in the right way.  But, you got lots of great advice here, and you can do this!  I know how easy it is to turn to something like ice cream when you are down, or mad, or depressed, etc.  I do it.  I'm sure many people here have done it.  I'm sure we're all trying not to.  

I was having a bad morning....I had an appointment that I drove an hour to, waited for 40 minutes, and the person never showed up, and I drove an hour home.  I was mad.  I got home and wanted to eat something.  A lot of something.    So, I had some coco pops.  They are these big rice cake like things.  I had 5!  Good thing they are only 16 calories each!   

Normally, I would have had something sweet, chocolate, really bad for me.  Probably why my dr asked at my appointment last week what I am doing about _my _weight.  It felt good to tell her I am working on it.  I have about 45 pounds to lose, and I know it can be a struggle no matter how much we have to lose....but WE CAN DO THIS!


----------



## belledreamer

Rose&Mike said:


> *Weight watchers and lots of plans say that you can eat anything and lose weight. (Moderation of course!) And for the most part, I think completely depriving yourself of your favorite treats is a recipe for frustration and even a reason many people fall off the wagon.
> 
> Having said that, is there a food you need to avoid? One that you just can't have around or you go a little crazy? Do you have treats worked into your healthy living plan or are you avoiding somethings completely right now?*



Mine is McDonald's and Little Debbie snacks.  A Quarter Pounder with Cheese and Medium fries is my weakness and used to be my go-to when I didn't want to cook. So I've decided not to get them anymore until I've reached my goal weight and after that, once in a blue moon.  Or if I HAVE to have a burger or I'll go crazy, I'll just get a kid's meal instead.

Little Debbie's have been cut out entirely though.  Instead we have the Miniature Chocolate or Mini Reese's that I'll eat one of if I HAVE to have it.  But with a pound of grapes in my fridge that I don't want to go bad, I haven't touched that chocolate in over a week. 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

Interesting surprise when I counted my calories for yesterday; I barely made it over 1,000 calories for the whole day.  I don't know what it was, but I just never really felt hungry.  And for someone who was easily eating double that last year, it's really different.  Even today, after having breakfast and lunch, I'm still at only about 550 calories so far for the day.

Is this normal?  I used to be hungry all the time, now I've just been picking at my food.  I don't feel hungry, so I don't want to make myself eat.  But at the same time, I can't help but think that eating just 1,000 calories for the day is kind of low. 

Plus, I feel more tired than I usually do.  I do feel better after doing my exercise, but after about an hour, I feel like I need a nap.  I do have low Iron, low Vitamin D and slight Anemia (which I take vitamins for) so that may be it. But I'm getting 7-8 hours of sleep at night and this is the best I've felt in years.  Maybe it's just my body adjusting?

But in other news, got on the scale Monday and lost 2 more lbs!  Now to just keep it off until Friday.  I have a coupon for a free week trial at my local gym, so one of my friends and I are going to work out for a while together today.  I'm excited!


----------



## jillbur

Rose&Mike said:


> we have DVC. We own at SSR and BWV. We bought our two main contracts resale (before they made the change to only being able to use resale points for dvc properties--don't quote me on this, I can't remember the exact rule so I might not be remembering it exactly). Anyhow, we have also done add ons through Disney and all of our resale points were grandfathered in. We love it and for us it was totally worth the money. We wish we would have done it back in 94 when we first thought about it rather than waiting so long. But I will say, I am a hotel snob. The really nice thing for us--even the studios have mini kitchens and we have an owners locker now too. Please let me know if you have any questions. There is also a dvc part to disboards where people are happy to answer questions. If you plan on using your points to stay on property I think resale is a great option. My BWV points were deeply discounted.



Thanks for this info. I would absolutely love and not hesitate to buy DVC, but DH isn't so interested. Although he loves Disney, he also loves traveling to other places. So far we have only stayed at Pop, and he cannot justify the price of DVC. I am interested in BWV and OKW. Those just appeal to me (as I look at pictures and weap lol).  I tried to break it down yearly and it's more than what we spend to stay now, so I don't think I will be able to convince DH. But, I keep telling him that DSs will grow up one day and being able to have more space will be wonderful. I may do more research tonight 
I wish there was a way to buy without DH knowing  Do you mind me asking how many points you started with? I tried to figure out a week in the summer with a one bedroom at OKW and it was 211 points. I figured that would be around what we might need. I just keep seeing Dh shaking his head at me 

Jill

Oh, and by the way~the DVC part of the Dis is where I get sucked in and start dreaming big!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

#1hoosierfan said:


> Good afternooon everyone!
> 
> We got home from Gatlinburg last night and had a FANTASTIC trip!  This was the first time I have EVER gone out of town on the spur of the moment, and it was so much fun.  The aquarium in G-burg is great.  The boys' favorite part was the hot tub on the deck of the chalet, though!
> 
> I was careful during a few meals, but pretty much ate what I wanted to and did not exercise at all...... did do a lot of walking, though.  I weighed myself this morning and was down 6/10 of a pound.
> 
> I really don't understand how I can keep my calories at about 1,600 a day and kill myself at p90x and only lose 2 pounds a week, and then eat and do hardly anything for 3 days and lose weight!
> 
> On another note, today was CRAZY.  We had a tornado warning, and had to keep the students in the hallway for over 45 minutes.  Not fun!  Seriously, tornados in January?????  There was actually a small confirmed touchdown in Louisville.
> 
> Congrats to all of the losers this week!  Sounds like we had another great week!
> 
> I will try to check back in later and do some personals!



I love spontaneous trips to fun places!!  My sister took art classes in G-burg at the Arrowmont School for the Arts (I highly recommend this place for art classes!) I visited and had a blast...just wish we had made it to Dollywood!



belledreamer said:


> Hi there everyone!  Just checking in!
> 
> I was actually hoping to walk on the treadmill, but something isn't working right with it and it's very nasty weather in my neck of the woods so I just finished another round of Just Dance 3. Was able to able to get 35 minutes in (20 isn't seeming to have much of an effect anymore) but I'm noticing that my knee is giving me alot of trouble now with these workouts, plus I was starting to feel sick at the stomach...  Maybe I'll try doing laps in Wal-Mart tomorrow.  It seems to be much easier on my knee.  I really don't want to have to go back to the brace again...
> 
> Did all my fruit prep for the week this morning: red grapes and strawberries.  I find that if I clean and prep all my fruit in advance, I'm much more likely to grab fruit instead of chocolate or junk food. DM has been a big help with buying healthier food for us.  I actually told her the other day that I felt really bad that she spending all this to help us eat more fruit, but she told me something that made alot of sense.  I'm sure she won't mind me quoting her here:
> 
> _I've been trying to get you to eat better for a long time and you've found something that works.  If it takes me spending a little more to get fruit that you'll eat, then that's worth it to keep you healthy._
> 
> My mom's so good to me.


How do you like Just Dance 3??  I was thinking about getting it 'cause it looks like a fun way to sweat!   your mom!!  Lately I am on an orange kick...the peeling is not fun but the sweet juice is wonderful!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi all it was a busy day at work and this is my first time checking in today. I had lunch with an old coworker today and i ordered a salad. I was proud of myself for that.
> 
> I am currently at the gym. I did zumba and now i am sitting at ryans swim lesson. He is in a class with all girls. He was embarresed to take off his shirt because he didnt want the girls to see his nipples only my child. We made it past that and now he seems to be having fun.  I am sweating like crazy its like a sauna in here but i guess this could be good for the weight loss.


Awwww!  Your son sounds just adorable!!  I hope he liked swimming once he took his shirt off 



cjdj4 said:


> Good Evening Donalds!
> 
> I am coming to the end of my 4 day weekend. It was glorious. I did a whole lot of nothing. I did get the tree down, finally. And, I baked these AMAZING 147 calorie Brownies: http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/fudgy-brownies-10000002012802/ DH and DD loved them. Easy to make and I had all the ingredients in the house. DD & I got pedicures today, too. That was really nice. I try not to pay for them in the winter, but the weather as been so nice that I have ended up in sandals several times this year with scary feet.
> 
> I bought a groupon a few months ago for vein treatment so I finally made an appointment for that. The groupon expires 3/5 so I really needed to get in there. Anyone every have a vein treatment before? I have all these little spider veins on my legs. I am only 39 and I have pretty nice legs still. We don't wear hosiery most of the year in FL so I need to do something. Hopefully it works.
> 
> 
> On property, we have stayed at Pop, All Star Sports and Movies, French Quarter, and Corando Springs. I like them all. I think Corando Spring is my fav.  Off property, I like Wyndham Bonnet Creek. We have Wyndham points and love staying there.



Fudge brownies and pedicures??? Where do I sign up!!!  I have a little spider vein on my right thigh...no idea how long it has been there (I'm 38)...let me know how the treatment goes!

Oh, tell me more about Bonnet Creek?  I'm heard good and bad things about it vs on property.  What have you found in your experience?



melmar136 said:


> whew, just caught up on 9 pages!  I wasn't on the computer much over the weekend...went to see Beauty & the Beast with DD on Sat, and brought along a granola bar to avoid temptation!
> We also had to shop for a new washing machine.  Blah!  But, the new one is supposed to be delivered tomorrow.
> on Mon, we spent the whole day moving furniture around, and trying to turn our computer room into a Disney room, and I want to move my exercise bike up there so I will actually use it!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!!


DYING to see B&B 3D!!!! Was it just amazing???



Ruthie5671 said:


> And not in a good way.
> 
> Let me just start by saying that I hate going to the doctor.  I hate going to any doctor.  Why??  Well, as a "fluffy girl" I get the usual disgusted looks from the physician followed by the chat of "what are you doing to lose weight?".  It's not like I woke up this morning and realized that I have 200 pounds to lose.  It is very real to me what I need to do and I am not stupid to the adverse effect my weight can have on my health.  So the theme of this story is that I hate to go to the doctor.


Oh Ruthie   I had a Dr that I wanted to slap upside his head every time I went there....so I changed Drs.  I did a lot of research and went to a Dr who had experience in dealing with patients who are "fluffy".  She is kind yet realistic with me.  It has made all the difference!!  Sending you hugs!



Jubilee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new here and not even sure where to begin with catching up.  There seems to be gobs of information for dozens of pages so for now I will remain mostly a lurker/catcher up type probably.
> 
> Glad to be on Team Donald, though!
> 
> 
> Jubilee


Welcome!!!



jillbur said:


> I am soooooo excited! I actually went running outside yesterday before the winds came along. I only had time for a 2 mile run, but it felt great! I haven't run outside in about a month. Now I wish we would have 54 degree weather for the rest of January and February and March  Too bad it's 24 today!
> 
> I meant to get back on here last night and check in, but somehow I ended up looking at DVC resales. Anyone a DVC owner? Which resort do you have and do you think it's worth it? I tried to convince DH we should buy  A girl can dream!
> 
> I am off to get a few things done before my 1st class shows up (they have career class right now so I am delayed a period~yay). I'll check in later!
> 
> Jill



Way to go Jill!!



mikamah said:


> Good morning friends.
> 
> We had a sad day yesterday, our little guinea pig, Fredward died during the night.  Ds is much better this morning, and asked me to read the Rainbow bridge poem again today, I read it to him yesterday.  Thanks to whoever posted that here after Amy's doggie died.  Today he said, that it didn't make him as sad as yesterday.  He drew a beautiful pic of Fred at his after school club yesterday with him eating all his favorite foods.  Very cute.
> Over the weekend I want to compile all our pics of freddie, and make a little album for ds.
> 
> My sister left a card and a bag of candy, which I ate too much of yesterday, and on the card we got a good laugh because she said that "grammy would have fun with fredward in heaven.  I think she always wanted a guinea pig."  Lol.
> 
> So today, I'm ready to get focused and put the candy behind me.  I did track it all.  All 14 hershey's miniatures that i ate last night.
> 
> I took the dog for a long walk this morning, and jogged for a good part of it.
> I hope to be back later to catch up on the qotds.
> 
> A big congratulations to all our biggest losers this week!!!
> 
> Thank you, Rose.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!


So sorry to hear about Fredward....



Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD Wednesday, January 18
> *Weight watchers and lots of plans say that you can eat anything and lose weight. (Moderation of course!) And for the most part, I think completely depriving yourself of your favorite treats is a recipe for frustration and even a reason many people fall off the wagon.
> 
> Having said that, is there a food you need to avoid? One that you just can't have around or you go a little crazy? Do you have treats worked into your healthy living plan or are you avoiding somethings completely right now?*


I need to avoid ice cream...it calls my name!!!  I went food shopping last night and DID NOT buy it...I bought oranges instead.  I call it a step in the right direction 



pjlla said:


> "A bad day of fishing beats a good day at the office."....OH NO, wait! That is my VACATION-AT-THE-LAKE affirmation~!
> 
> "Use it up, wear it out, make do, or do without."..... Wait... that is my Around-the-House affirmation!!
> 
> "Write it BEFORE you bite it!".... nope.... that's my Food-Journal affirmation.
> 
> I got nothin'!!!  Here goes..... "No matter where you are at today, it is FAR BETTER than where you started on 01/02/2008" (that is a personal thing for me.... re-started this journey at exactly 200 lbs on that date).
> TTYL....................P


P, you make me laugh out loud! 
You absolutely inspire me to be more productive!!!




luvpoohandcompany said:


> Just wanted to say that today has been a much better day for me now that the whiney, moany, feeling sorry-for-myself lunatic that took me over yesterday has gone
> 
> You guys really are a great bunch of people and thanks again for picking me up when I needed it
> 
> *Rose* I did manage to come up with some things I like about myself today (after a fellow team member pointed me in the right direction)
> 1. I am kind-hearted
> 2. I am loyal
> 3. I am reliable and trustworthy
> 
> Perhaps not the most exciting list but waaaay better than what I had yesterday
> 
> My mum and I went and sat with my aunt again today (she in a coma but I think she senses us) and when I brought my mum home I made a healthy lunch and had bought ww cookies so I didnt binge on junk so I feeling quite positive today even though I know we have some tough days ahead of us as a family.
> Thanks again for all your kind thought and words guys


Sounds like today has been much better!! Hang in there!



Rose&Mike said:


> P--I drank half a g-f beer and then walked 30 minutes on the treadmill. Mike said it counts!


YES!!  It does!!


----------



## DisFam95

Oh boy!  Too overwhelmed by this big group   SO many things I'd like to say to previous posts!!

So many great accomplishments!  

Sorry for several pet losses 

Ruthie:  I know what the PA said was so amazingly hard to hear.  And no we should not be judged by our weight esp on how we will parent!  I'm adopted and in the health care field and I'd have to side w/ the PA - at this time!!  That's a huge thing to sign off on for someone you don't know yet.  You don't have a relationship with her and she does not yet understand your struggles.  She also has a responsibility to the baby in giving it the best living situation.  I would have done the same thing - again - at this time!!

Harness that anger and prove her WRONG!!  Go back with a plan and show her you can do it.  And are you really not doing any additional exercise?  I mean you don';t have to tell her you hit the gym 5x a week or running a 5k but how about a 15-20 min walk in the neighborhood or mall or some some basic dumbbell workouts or something.  Sorry I don;t know anything about your background and if you have any limitations etc so please forgive!  Good luck and I hope you can really show her how committed you are to achieving your goals on your next visit!!  You can do it 


Ok - I just watched "Fat Sick and Nearly Dead" on my new Hulu while doing my treadmill!!  First off I love Hulu!  My new treadmill has to face a wall so no tv watching!!  Now I can go back and watch whatever!

The movie was pretty interesting.  I thought the transformation of Phil the trucker was just awesome.  I actually raised my arms and cheered out loud at the final shot w him running in his yellow shirt and got teary eyed while doing my walk!   dork!  I kept thinking in the last 10 min "did he ever fit into that shirt?  where's the shirt??"



Just got a call from my md about my MRI results.  I was down for the count last week w/ severe back pain.  Bulging discs at L3/4, L4/5, L5/S1 w/ some annular fissures or tears in the discs.  Nothing I didn;t know I guess.  20+yrs ago I was diagnosed w/ 2 of those 3 bulges but have been ok maintaining 2-3 episodes a year.  Over the holiday I really put on some extra pounds and stopped my wlaking so I think that made a difference in bringing on another back pain episode.

I have to admit I've done really well this week and really feel super motivated.  I can already tell my jeans are not as tight as they were 2 weeks ago.  Eating healthier too I don;t feel as bloated - another big plus!

well I need to get some chores done!

Take everyone and do your best!!!


----------



## belledreamer

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> How do you like Just Dance 3??  I was thinking about getting it 'cause it looks like a fun way to sweat!



I really like it!  I wouldn't recommend it as your only exercise, but it is alot of fun to do and to change up the weekly workout routine. It's also more involved than the previous Just Dance games.  Mine's on the Wii so it's really easy to cheat and still get the points. (I don't cheat!) But my friend has it for Kinect (spelling?) and since it's video taping you as you move, there's no room to cheat on it.


----------



## Disneyluvr

cclovesdis said:


> Ruthie:  and I hope you have a great day too!
> 
> Now, for some tough love.  First, I want to say that you have received some excellent suggestions so far and I hope you find them helpful!
> 
> Here is some advice from a person who learned a thing or two the hard way. Read about the med(s) you take. Check for food and drug interactions. Some examples include limit soy products, do not eat grapefruit, and no aspirin when taking this mid. Also, I'd even make sure that one or more doesn't cause weight gain. I was on one (horrible doctor) that caused some people to gain 25 lbs.
> 
> How much water are you drinking? I would aim for at least 64 oz. a day. It may lead to a BL-style (on TV) 1st week whoosh. (Also, that would give you 7 Healthy Habits points!)
> 
> What interests you with regards to exercise? What do you think your body can handle? Running is not my speciality. That doesn't mean I'm not trying to run. I want to run. When I can, I feel so much better emotionally. So, I am working on walk/run intervals. And, I'm going very slowly and I'm okay with that 100%.
> 
> Do you work? Is there any way you can move more at work? Could you take the stairs to the 2nd floor and then the elevator to the 3rd floor, as an example?
> 
> Have you considered joining a gym? I belonged to one gym that had a women only room. If you don't work, going mid-day (like at 12 Noon) is often an emptier time at the gym. I belong to Planet Fitness and it is $10 a month plus a yearly maintenance type fee. There aren't any classes or a pool, but the equipment is well-maintained and clean, and it offers training on using the equipment and what a good starting point for you would be.
> 
> Now, for my eating advice, fwiw. Protein is key. I also need to have dairy in order to lose weight. I eat lots of veggie servings. Avoid fast food and takeout. It is filled with salt. At a restaurant, ask them to hold the salt. When I had to go low-salt, I learned a lot about food prep at a restaurant. We never season our burgers at home, but restaurants do that all the time, even the standard cheeseburger. Ask for no salt on the burger or fries. Sub the fries for veggies whenever possible. Last night, I made GF/lactose-free macaroni and cheese. I took 1 cup dry GF corn pasta and boiled it. Then, I drained it and added 1/2 cup lactose-free milk, a can of corn, and some leftover frozen green beans. I also added some lactose-free cheddar and parmesean cheeses. My parents liked it, I loved it, and it was an easy way to get in more veggie servings and less carbs while providing 1/2 dairy serving each.
> 
> Invest in some portioning devices. I'm not just talking about measuring cups. Get plastic ware (like Glad or Ziploc) that has the portions right on the containers. Take a cup of grape tomatoes or grapes for a mid-morning snack. Baby carrots can be bought pre-portioned or do it yourself. Celery hearts are a little more expensive, but you wasted less and are easy to chop into 1 cup portions. We have all sorts of containers. Some are freezer, microwave, and dishwasher safe as well. If you want, PM me your address and I will send you some coupons.
> 
> One last personal experience to share. I cannot go too low-carb. I need the carbs to feel emotionally sound. If you are drinking soda, I'd drop that somewhat slowly to help with potential withdrawal.
> 
> All in all, you need to remember to take care of yourself emotionally!



This is some great advice and tips CC (btw my DD is called CC too)!

Ruthie- You can do this and prove that PA WRONG! We are all here to help you!!


----------



## Disneyluvr

mommyof2Pirates


----------



## cjdj4

Hi all. So, I knew it was too good to be true. I thought I would escape the sickness in my house. There was no way DD and DH could be as sick as they were last week and me not get it. SO here it is. I have it the beginnings of a cold. I could not sleep last night. And to top it all off it is TOM! Blech....

so forgive me everyone, but I am just answering the QQOD and then I am going to bed. I will catch up tomorrow. 



Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD Wednesday, January 18
> *Weight watchers and lots of plans say that you can eat anything and lose weight. (Moderation of course!) And for the most part, I think completely depriving yourself of your favorite treats is a recipe for frustration and even a reason many people fall off the wagon.
> 
> Having said that, is there a food you need to avoid? One that you just can't have around or you go a little crazy? Do you have treats worked into your healthy living plan or are you avoiding somethings completely right now?*



The answer is Christmas cookies. Peanut Butter Blossoms to be exact. I will eat a double batch all by myself over the course of a couple of days. Luckily, that only happens once a year. I cannot bake them because if I do I will eat them all. I make my mom or sister make them, and then I am only allowed to eat them on Christmas Day.  Also, really good craft beer or Belgian beers are a weakness year round on Friday nights. I had to download a beer app on my phone that gives me the calories for every beer you can dream of. That way I can have a good idea of which one I can work in AND I can only have one.


----------



## Ruthie5671

cclovesdis said:


> Ruthie:  and I hope you have a great day too!
> 
> Now, for some tough love.  First, I want to say that you have received some excellent suggestions so far and I hope you find them helpful!
> 
> Here is some advice from a person who learned a thing or two the hard way. Read about the med(s) you take. Check for food and drug interactions. Some examples include limit soy products, do not eat grapefruit, and no aspirin when taking this mid. Also, I'd even make sure that one or more doesn't cause weight gain. I was on one (horrible doctor) that caused some people to gain 25 lbs.
> 
> How much water are you drinking? I would aim for at least 64 oz. a day. It may lead to a BL-style (on TV) 1st week whoosh. (Also, that would give you 7 Healthy Habits points!)
> 
> What interests you with regards to exercise? What do you think your body can handle? Running is not my speciality. That doesn't mean I'm not trying to run. I want to run. When I can, I feel so much better emotionally. So, I am working on walk/run intervals. And, I'm going very slowly and I'm okay with that 100%.
> 
> Do you work? Is there any way you can move more at work? Could you take the stairs to the 2nd floor and then the elevator to the 3rd floor, as an example?
> 
> Have you considered joining a gym? I belonged to one gym that had a women only room. If you don't work, going mid-day (like at 12 Noon) is often an emptier time at the gym. I belong to Planet Fitness and it is $10 a month plus a yearly maintenance type fee. There aren't any classes or a pool, but the equipment is well-maintained and clean, and it offers training on using the equipment and what a good starting point for you would be.
> 
> Now, for my eating advice, fwiw. Protein is key. I also need to have dairy in order to lose weight. I eat lots of veggie servings. Avoid fast food and takeout. It is filled with salt. At a restaurant, ask them to hold the salt. When I had to go low-salt, I learned a lot about food prep at a restaurant. We never season our burgers at home, but restaurants do that all the time, even the standard cheeseburger. Ask for no salt on the burger or fries. Sub the fries for veggies whenever possible. Last night, I made GF/lactose-free macaroni and cheese. I took 1 cup dry GF corn pasta and boiled it. Then, I drained it and added 1/2 cup lactose-free milk, a can of corn, and some leftover frozen green beans. I also added some lactose-free cheddar and parmesean cheeses. My parents liked it, I loved it, and it was an easy way to get in more veggie servings and less carbs while providing 1/2 dairy serving each.
> 
> Invest in some portioning devices. I'm not just talking about measuring cups. Get plastic ware (like Glad or Ziploc) that has the portions right on the containers. Take a cup of grape tomatoes or grapes for a mid-morning snack. Baby carrots can be bought pre-portioned or do it yourself. Celery hearts are a little more expensive, but you wasted less and are easy to chop into 1 cup portions. We have all sorts of containers. Some are freezer, microwave, and dishwasher safe as well. If you want, PM me your address and I will send you some coupons.
> 
> One last personal experience to share. I cannot go too low-carb. I need the carbs to feel emotionally sound. If you are drinking soda, I'd drop that somewhat slowly to help with potential withdrawal.
> 
> All in all, you need to remember to take care of yourself emotionally!



Wow, I'm just overwhelmed with the responses and support from Team Donald.  I really almost cried.  My non-existant exercise plan is just that - non-existant.  I don't own a treadmill or belong to a gym.  I wish that our finances could afford that (the YMCA is five miles from my house).  I have heard of the Walk Off the Pounds DVD's that I'm trying to get from the library.  They are very popular, so I'm on a waiting list.  I know that I can go walk at Wal-Mart and that may be the most realistic option for me.  I have a very sit down job (supervisor at the child protective services office).  No stairs to climb and very small office.

I have completely cut off any soft drinks (bye-bye Mt. Dew) and it's iced tea (with articifial sweetener) or water with sugar free flavor.  I don't get my 64 ounces per day.  That is definitely something I can easily remedy.  I appreciate all the other healthy eating tips.  

I was asked - Why are you eating the cereal dry? Even skim milk would add some protein.  It's silly really.  I eat breakfast when I get to work.  Dry cereal travels easier!   When I eat cereal at home, I use 2% milk.  My breakfast is usally the dry cereal or my new find - protien bars!  Used some coupons at Kroger and scored them for fifty cents each.  Lunch today was a Lean Cusine dinner and pretzels.  I'm not sure what is for dinner.  Hubby is cooking.  It may be a sandwich depending on what I find when I get home! 

I know I can do this.  I hope the PA can find it in her heart to fill out the form and trust me that I mean it this time.  She doesn't know me and oh how I wish my former doctor was still at this practice.

Thanks again for all the support.  What a wonderful team to be a part of.  Sending love and hugs to everyone.


----------



## buzz5985

Jubilee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new here and not even sure where to begin with catching up.  There seems to be gobs of information for dozens of pages so for now I will remain mostly a lurker/catcher up type probably.
> 
> Glad to be on Team Donald, though!
> 
> 
> Jubilee



Welcome!!!  Just jump in.



jillbur said:


> I meant to get back on here last night and check in, but somehow I ended up looking at DVC resales. Anyone a DVC owner? Which resort do you have and do you think it's worth it? I tried to convince DH we should buy  A girl can dream!
> 
> I am off to get a few things done before my 1st class shows up (they have career class right now so I am delayed a period~yay). I'll check in later!
> 
> Jill



I own DVC - I bought in 2000?? around there.  My first purchase was 150 HHI from The Timeshare Store.  (We wanted it for the beach and it's harder to get into HHI at the 7 month window during the summer, than a place at WDW.)  A couple of years later we added on 100 points at BWV through Disney.  This year we are staying at HHI from 8/5-8/9.  BWV 8/9-8/14 and THV 8/14-8/17.  We will skip a trip 2013, bank and plan to go to Aulani in 2014.  

We are constantly saying what a great decision it was for us to buy.  I have treated my sister and her family to a couple of weeks, my SIL and her family.  We have been able to take DS friends with us.  We are taking one of them this year too.  



mikamah said:


> Good morning friends.
> 
> We had a sad day yesterday, our little guinea pig, Fredward died during the night.  Ds is much better this morning, and asked me to read the Rainbow bridge poem again today, I read it to him yesterday.  Thanks to whoever posted that here after Amy's doggie died.  Today he said, that it didn't make him as sad as yesterday.  He drew a beautiful pic of Fred at his after school club yesterday with him eating all his favorite foods.  Very cute.
> Over the weekend I want to compile all our pics of freddie, and make a little album for ds.
> 
> My sister left a card and a bag of candy, which I ate too much of yesterday, and on the card we got a good laugh because she said that "grammy would have fun with fredward in heaven.  I think she always wanted a guinea pig."  Lol.
> 
> So today, I'm ready to get focused and put the candy behind me.  I did track it all.  All 14 hershey's miniatures that i ate last night.
> 
> I took the dog for a long walk this morning, and jogged for a good part of it.
> I hope to be back later to catch up on the qotds.
> 
> A big congratulations to all our biggest losers this week!!!
> 
> Thank you, Rose.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!



Sorry to hear about Fredward.  



Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD Wednesday, January 18
> *Weight watchers and lots of plans say that you can eat anything and lose weight. (Moderation of course!) And for the most part, I think completely depriving yourself of your favorite treats is a recipe for frustration and even a reason many people fall off the wagon.
> 
> Having said that, is there a food you need to avoid? One that you just can't have around or you go a little crazy? Do you have treats worked into your healthy living plan or are you avoiding somethings completely right now?*



I really should stay away from the ice cream.  But a solution I have found is I can buy the little ice cream cones by keebler, 25 calories, and they hold about 1/2 cup of ice cream.  So it's a nice snack for me when I get home from work at night.  



pjlla said:


> "Where do you pick up the Autotrain?  My folks drive to FL every January and then back in March/April (from Sturbridge, MA), but I think that the drive is starting to be a bit much for my Dad.  They don't want to fly because renting a car once they get there would be pricey for three months.  I've suggested the Autotrain, but my Mom was under the impression that they would have to drive as far as Virginia to pick it up.
> 
> I've even offered to drive their car each way and fly back.... as long as I could get one day at Disney on each end!!



The train leaves from Lortan VA and goes to Sanford FL.  The further out you book the cheaper it is.  When I take it - we leave FL at 4 pm, and are in VA at 9:30 am.  I purchased 2 roomettes so we could stretch out.  So for 4 I paid $692, that price includes the car and roomettes.  Without the rooms it was $450.  

My Aunt's MIL used to have a transport company bring her car down for her.  They would take it about 3 days before she left, when she got down there it would be sitting in her driveway.  What she liked is she would pack it with everything she needed - clothes, toiletries, paper products.  



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Just wanted to say that today has been a much better day for me now that the whiney, moany, feeling sorry-for-myself lunatic that took me over yesterday has gone
> 
> You guys really are a great bunch of people and thanks again for picking me up when I needed it
> 
> *Rose* I did manage to come up with some things I like about myself today (after a fellow team member pointed me in the right direction)
> 1. I am kind-hearted
> 2. I am loyal
> 3. I am reliable and trustworthy
> 
> Perhaps not the most exciting list but waaaay better than what I had yesterday
> 
> My mum and I went and sat with my aunt again today (she in a coma but I think she senses us) and when I brought my mum home I made a healthy lunch and had bought ww cookies so I didnt binge on junk so I feeling quite positive today even though I know we have some tough days ahead of us as a family.
> Thanks again for all your kind thought and words guys



Saying a prayer for your family.



Ruthie5671 said:


> I don't know how to do the multi-quote thing!
> 
> I appreciate the words of encouragement from everyone after my disasterous day yesterday.  While I wanted to detour to my nearest Baskin Robbins last night for a pint of yumminess, I didn't do it.  I would have if we had the extra money, but we didn't, so it didn't happen.  I woke up this morning feeling a little stronger and will hopefully have a better day.
> 
> I do want to prove the PA wrong.  I'm still eating better (dry cinnamon Chex cereal for b-fast) and I know that I need an exercise plan.  I will figure something out.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!



Just start walking.  A little bit at a time.  Baby steps.

Janis


----------



## akhaloha

Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD Wednesday, January 18
> *Weight watchers and lots of plans say that you can eat anything and lose weight. (Moderation of course!) And for the most part, I think completely depriving yourself of your favorite treats is a recipe for frustration and even a reason many people fall off the wagon.
> 
> Having said that, is there a food you need to avoid? One that you just can't have around or you go a little crazy? Do you have treats worked into your healthy living plan or are you avoiding somethings completely right now?*



For me it's Goldfish!  If I even start eating them I go bananas and end up eating way too much!  So I don't even buy them.  The other one is red Swedish Fish - they are like gummy bears.  Only the red ones - not sure why.  My mom was from Sweden and every year my grandmother would bring me some when she would come visit so it reminds me of happy times.  Now they sell them here so it's too easily accessible.  I can never have just one or two.


----------



## Rose&Mike

JacksLilWench said:


> Right now, I am avoiding soda.  It's really the only thing I have crossed off my list, but it was kind of a big one for me.  I love to just pop open a soda with dinner, and when I pass by the fridge in the recovery area at work, I always want one (in order to be discharged after a procedure, you have to be able to drink, and the fridge is STOCKED with little 8oz cans of Coke products.)  But so far so good!  The last time I had soda was New Years Eve, and I really don't miss it too much anymore.  Maybe now I can start cutting out other stuff- starting with fast food!


Great job avoiding that soda!
I think Lindsay will tell you that cutting back on fast food does wonders for your weight loss! 



melmar136 said:


> I was having a bad morning....I had an appointment that I drove an hour to, waited for 40 minutes, and the person never showed up, and I drove an hour home.  I was mad.  I got home and wanted to eat something.  A lot of something.    So, I had some coco pops.  They are these big rice cake like things.  I had 5!  Good thing they are only 16 calories each!
> 
> Normally, I would have had something sweet, chocolate, really bad for me.  Probably why my dr asked at my appointment last week what I am doing about _my _weight.  It felt good to tell her I am working on it.  I have about 45 pounds to lose, and I know it can be a struggle no matter how much we have to lose....but WE CAN DO THIS!


Great job not letting your frustrations get the best of you!!!



belledreamer said:


> Interesting surprise when I counted my calories for yesterday; I barely made it over 1,000 calories for the whole day.  I don't know what it was, but I just never really felt hungry.  And for someone who was easily eating double that last year, it's really different.  Even today, after having breakfast and lunch, I'm still at only about 550 calories so far for the day.
> 
> Is this normal?  I used to be hungry all the time, now I've just been picking at my food.  I don't feel hungry, so I don't want to make myself eat.  But at the same time, I can't help but think that eating just 1,000 calories for the day is kind of low.
> 
> Plus, I feel more tired than I usually do.  I do feel better after doing my exercise, but after about an hour, I feel like I need a nap.  I do have low Iron, low Vitamin D and slight Anemia (which I take vitamins for) so that may be it. But I'm getting 7-8 hours of sleep at night and this is the best I've felt in years.  Maybe it's just my body adjusting?
> 
> But in other news, got on the scale Monday and lost 2 more lbs!  Now to just keep it off until Friday.  I have a coupon for a free week trial at my local gym, so one of my friends and I are going to work out for a while together today.  I'm excited!


If you are feeling tired, then I would watch the calorie intake. In my opinion, an occasional 1000 calorie day is not that big a deal, but consistently not getting enough calories is not a good thing. Your body needs the nutrients from food to do all sorts of things, and if you are low on calories, you are probably low on other things too. I know there were times last year that I tracked in order to make sure I was getting enough calories. It's hard when the scale is going down to not want to keep the calories as low as you can handle, but in the long run, your body will be happier with a little more energy.



jillbur said:


> Thanks for this info. I would absolutely love and not hesitate to buy DVC, but DH isn't so interested. Although he loves Disney, he also loves traveling to other places. So far we have only stayed at Pop, and he cannot justify the price of DVC. I am interested in BWV and OKW. Those just appeal to me (as I look at pictures and weap lol).  I tried to break it down yearly and it's more than what we spend to stay now, so I don't think I will be able to convince DH. But, I keep telling him that DSs will grow up one day and being able to have more space will be wonderful. I may do more research tonight
> I wish there was a way to buy without DH knowing  Do you mind me asking how many points you started with? I tried to figure out a week in the summer with a one bedroom at OKW and it was 211 points. I figured that would be around what we might need. I just keep seeing Dh shaking his head at me
> 
> Jill
> 
> Oh, and by the way~the DVC part of the Dis is where I get sucked in and start dreaming big!


We started off with 100 SSR points. Added on 50 SSR. Bought a 170 BWV contract. Added 50 more SSR points.

What about buying enough points to take a trip every other year????



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I
> Oh Ruthie   I had a Dr that I wanted to slap upside his head every time I went there....so I changed Drs.  I did a lot of research and went to a Dr who had experience in dealing with patients who are "fluffy".  She is kind yet realistic with me.  It has made all the difference!!  Sending you hugs!


My doctor is like that. She will tell you if you need to be doing things differently, but she is very kind.



DisFam95 said:


> Harness that anger and prove her WRONG!!  Go back with a plan and show her you can do it.  And are you really not doing any additional exercise?  I mean you don';t have to tell her you hit the gym 5x a week or running a 5k but how about a 15-20 min walk in the neighborhood or mall or some some basic dumbbell workouts or something.  Sorry I don;t know anything about your background and if you have any limitations etc so please forgive!  Good luck and I hope you can really show her how committed you are to achieving your goals on your next visit!!  You can do it
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a call from my md about my MRI results.  I was down for the count last week w/ severe back pain.  Bulging discs at L3/4, L4/5, L5/S1 w/ some annular fissures or tears in the discs.  Nothing I didn;t know I guess.  20+yrs ago I was diagnosed w/ 2 of those 3 bulges but have been ok maintaining 2-3 episodes a year.  Over the holiday I really put on some extra pounds and stopped my wlaking so I think that made a difference in bringing on another back pain episode.
> 
> 
> well I need to get some chores done!
> 
> Take everyone and do your best!!!


Great advice! I hope your back is feeling better!



cjdj4 said:


> Hi all. So, I knew it was too good to be true. I thought I would escape the sickness in my house. There was no way DD and DH could be as sick as they were last week and me not get it. SO here it is. I have it the beginnings of a cold. I could not sleep last night. And to top it all off it is TOM! Blech....


Feel better! I love pb blossoms too! We made them g-f this year and they were actually pretty good!



Ruthie5671 said:


> I know I can do this.  I hope the PA can find it in her heart to fill out the form and trust me that I mean it this time.  She doesn't know me and oh how I wish my former doctor was still at this practice.
> 
> Thanks again for all the support.  What a wonderful team to be a part of.  Sending love and hugs to everyone.


Sounds like you are feeling motivated! 
How about a hard boiled egg for breakfast? Or oatmeal that you can warm in the microwave at work? Give me some time and I will come up with lots of ideas!


buzz5985 said:


> Just start walking.  A little bit at a time.  Baby steps.
> 
> Janis


ITA!
And I love ice cream! I have mine in a custard cup--it just about perfectly holds a 1/2 cup serving. And it doesn't seem like a tiny amount of ice cream in a tiny cup!



akhaloha said:


> For me it's Goldfish!  If I even start eating them I go bananas and end up eating way too much!  So I don't even buy them.  The other one is red Swedish Fish - they are like gummy bears.  Only the red ones - not sure why.  My mom was from Sweden and every year my grandmother would bring me some when she would come visit so it reminds me of happy times.  Now they sell them here so it's too easily accessible.  I can never have just one or two.


But they sound like great treats!


----------



## Rose&Mike

I keep forgetting....

Did I ever congratulate everyone who made the Biggest Loser List this week????

Ok, I'm doing it again if I did!

*Congratulations to all our Losers this week!*

I also loved seeing so many folks participating in Healthy Habits!

I think I am done for the night. I hope everyone has a healthy evening. I did my exercise for the day. 60 minute pool run and 25 minute walk! So day 18 of the 100 day challenge done!

I will be back in the morning with my last QOTD!


----------



## Mary•Poppins

Ruthie5671 said:


> And not in a good way.
> 
> Let me just start by saying that I hate going to the doctor.  I hate going to any doctor.  Why??  Well, as a "fluffy girl" I get the usual disgusted looks from the physician followed by the chat of "what are you doing to lose weight?".  It's not like I woke up this morning and realized that I have 200 pounds to lose.  It is very real to me what I need to do and I am not stupid to the adverse effect my weight can have on my health.  So the theme of this story is that I hate to go to the doctor.
> 
> Of course, I had a doctor appointment this morning.  I go about every 3-4 months for updated blood work and medication refills.  I also needed the doctor to fill out some paperwork for me.  My husband and I are trying to be approved as adoptive parents.  My baby making parts don't work well.  Combine that with my age, and well, adoption is a better option.  The form basically states that I'm physically healthy enough to raise a child.  When I called last week to make the appointment, I found out that my regular doctor is no longer with the practice, and would I like to see the physicians assistant. No, not really, but make the appointment.  So I go in, do the regular BP/temp/preliminary stuff and the PA comes in.  We go over my meds and as she is listening to my chest, I get "the questions".  Yes, I am trying to lose weight.  No, I'm not following a specific plan.  No not really exercising - just trying to focus on better eating habits.  No I'm not interested in information about weight loss surgery.  Then I discuss the form I need her to fill out.  She steps out of the room and comes back about five minutes later.  Then she begins to tell me how she is not comfortable filling out the form.  Basically, with my diabetes and high blood pressure and (here comes my favorite term) my morbid obesity, I am in a high risk zone.  She is not sure she feels comfortable approving me to be healthy enough to adopt a child.
> 
> I'm too fat to be a parent.  Gee, thanks.
> 
> So I have to go back in two weeks and she will make a decision by then as to whether or not she will sign off on the form.
> 
> You know, I try so hard and this is why I get so defeated.  In a matter of 15 minutes this morning, I was made to feel like stepped on dog crap.  I pasted a smile on my face and went into the office.  And now I am sitting at home watching Biggest Loser.  And I'm sad.  And frustrated.  And aggravated.  And sad.
> 
> Not a good day.



Hi Ruthie!

I am so sorry to hear about your day.  You sound like a great person and would be a great mom.  However, I agree with Janis .... make a plan and go back with it!

It is SO hard being a Mom!  There have been choices in my life that I have had to make that have been so difficult ... but I have made them for my children.  You are faced with making them BEFORE you have children ... and YOU CAN DO IT!  I know you can!   Just know that you have a lot of support on here!  

Okay ... now for my whining!  I have had a really bad day.  No exercise today and went over my calories for the day ....

My husband called me at work ... the secretary put him through.  (He never calls me at work.)  He got a call from my Dad's PCP telling him that my dad was at a doctor's appointment and had to see an eye doctor that day because of his eye issues.  They couldn't find my mom ... since she was at my aunt's surgery that day.  And this was after my husband had to take my brother in-law to the hospital who has cancer ...  today. (No, I really am not making this up!)  He is still out (8:30 PM).... after meeting his sister an hour away to sell their extra car ...(this is the same sister that's husband has cancer).  I have had to hold the poster contest for our local musical ... which was scheduled for today, along with getting my two sons ready to leave for CO for the x-mas present tomorrow ... planned since September (my husband has to be up at 4 AM to drive them to the airport).  There is way more to this story .... but don't even have the time to elaborate.

I promise I will be better tomorrow Donald friends! .... sigh .... 

QOTD Wednesday, January 18
Weight watchers and lots of plans say that you can eat anything and lose weight. (Moderation of course!) And for the most part, I think completely depriving yourself of your favorite treats is a recipe for frustration and even a reason many people fall off the wagon.

Having said that, is there a food you need to avoid? One that you just can't have around or you go a little crazy? Do you have treats worked into your healthy living plan or are you avoiding somethings completely right now?

Right now ... I could eat anything in excess.  Cake is my real downfall.


----------



## my3princes

Ruthie5671 said:


> And not in a good way.
> 
> Let me just start by saying that I hate going to the doctor.  I hate going to any doctor.  Why??  Well, as a "fluffy girl" I get the usual disgusted looks from the physician followed by the chat of "what are you doing to lose weight?".  It's not like I woke up this morning and realized that I have 200 pounds to lose.  It is very real to me what I need to do and I am not stupid to the adverse effect my weight can have on my health.  So the theme of this story is that I hate to go to the doctor.
> 
> Of course, I had a doctor appointment this morning.  I go about every 3-4 months for updated blood work and medication refills.  I also needed the doctor to fill out some paperwork for me.  My husband and I are trying to be approved as adoptive parents.  My baby making parts don't work well.  Combine that with my age, and well, adoption is a better option.  The form basically states that I'm physically healthy enough to raise a child.  When I called last week to make the appointment, I found out that my regular doctor is no longer with the practice, and would I like to see the physicians assistant. No, not really, but make the appointment.  So I go in, do the regular BP/temp/preliminary stuff and the PA comes in.  We go over my meds and as she is listening to my chest, I get "the questions".  Yes, I am trying to lose weight.  No, I'm not following a specific plan.  No not really exercising - just trying to focus on better eating habits.  No I'm not interested in information about weight loss surgery.  Then I discuss the form I need her to fill out.  She steps out of the room and comes back about five minutes later.  Then she begins to tell me how she is not comfortable filling out the form.  Basically, with my diabetes and high blood pressure and (here comes my favorite term) my morbid obesity, I am in a high risk zone.  She is not sure she feels comfortable approving me to be healthy enough to adopt a child.
> 
> I'm too fat to be a parent.  Gee, thanks.
> 
> So I have to go back in two weeks and she will make a decision by then as to whether or not she will sign off on the form.
> 
> You know, I try so hard and this is why I get so defeated.  In a matter of 15 minutes this morning, I was made to feel like stepped on dog crap.  I pasted a smile on my face and went into the office.  And now I am sitting at home watching Biggest Loser.  And I'm sad.  And frustrated.  And aggravated.  And sad.
> 
> Not a good day.



I'm sorry to hear about the PA.  My only advice is to be an advocate for yourself.  Sit down and figure out how best to accomplish your goals.  Come up with an eating plan and a plan to start exercise.  My uncle is morbidly obese and he is now walking at Home Depot every night.  It's not what you do, just that you are doing.  While what the PA said is very harsh, the reality is WHEN you adopt you will want to be in better shape for you child.  My children was my personal motivation for starting my weight loss journey.  I was over 200 lbs and honestly, I was afraid that my kids would be embarassed to be seen in public with me.  Now whether my worries were warranted or not, It got me moving and I lost 60 lbs in 4 mths.  It can be done with the motivation that you find deep inside.  I would suggest that once you figure it out, you send an email or letter to the PA.  That may be just enough to sway her before she finalizes that decision.



Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD Wednesday, January 18
> *Weight watchers and lots of plans say that you can eat anything and lose weight. (Moderation of course!) And for the most part, I think completely depriving yourself of your favorite treats is a recipe for frustration and even a reason many people fall off the wagon.
> 
> Having said that, is there a food you need to avoid? One that you just can't have around or you go a little crazy? Do you have treats worked into your healthy living plan or are you avoiding somethings completely right now?*



I love sugar cookies and sugar cookie dough, can't buy it cause I'll eat it.

Bonus QOTD:  We started out at WDW in a tent at FW, it was hot to say the least, but it was sufficient.  Since that time we've moved up to hotels and purchased DVC.  This year we're vacationing at Aulani.  Our camping has greatly improved too, from tent to pop up, to Toyota motorhome and now we have a fabulous 33 foot Tag Along.  We camp as often as we can.



pjlla said:


> Saw the weather/temp predictions for your area!  It is amazing to me how much colder and snowier it can be just a little further north.  We had two 2-hour delays last week, but nothing so far this week.  How about your guys?  I know you had a day last week when two were home but one went to school.
> 
> 
> Dining room looks great.  I only need to re-install the baseboards (forgot to buy finish nails at Home Depot on Monday) and hang the new photo frames.  I need to get the pictures we ordered from the portrait studio and then figure out how the collage is going to be hung.  I bought a bundle of Command adhesive velcro picture hangers, so I am ready to go when the photos get here!
> 
> I still need to find the time to head south and buy new bar stools for the kitchen..... and I'd love to find the money to replace the counter tops and do a tile backsplash.... but that is near the bottom of the list for now.  Especially since the fridge and stove will probably need to be replaced in the next two years..... probably the same week as DD's college down payment or something like that!!
> 
> Okay..... it isn't very loud, but I can definitely hear the TM calling me.  TTYL....................P



The kids have had school, but man the parking lots and driveways were glare ice this morning.  I almost went **** over teakettle when I stepped off the stairs this morning.


Re countertops:  There is a newish product on the market that you can apply to existing countertops to give a marblized finish.  The tenant in my Grandmother's house to the very old formica and it looked nice.  I'd certainly practice first, but it might be a short time solution.


----------



## jillbur

buzz5985 said:


> I own DVC - I bought in 2000?? around there.  My first purchase was 150 HHI from The Timeshare Store.  (We wanted it for the beach and it's harder to get into HHI at the 7 month window during the summer, than a place at WDW.)  A couple of years later we added on 100 points at BWV through Disney.  This year we are staying at HHI from 8/5-8/9.  BWV 8/9-8/14 and THV 8/14-8/17.  We will skip a trip 2013, bank and plan to go to Aulani in 2014.
> 
> We are constantly saying what a great decision it was for us to buy.  I have treated my sister and her family to a couple of weeks, my SIL and her family.  We have been able to take DS friends with us.  We are taking one of them this year too.
> 
> Janis



Thanks for the info! I really never thought about the possiblity of bringing DSs friends. I've thought about my sister and her family and my mom (I an NOT considering the in-laws  Don't worry~DH wouldn't want them there either!). I showed DH some numbers tonight and he gave me the look of death  I'll keep trying. Maybe I'll price a vacation out for next year and show him we can get more space for close to the same money? I'm hoping so. 

Your trip sounds awesome! We love HHI. I've never been to the Disney resort there. We usually stay in Sea Pines and hardly get to other areas. AND THV? So jealous! I know it's a way off, but have a great time!




cjdj4 said:


> Hi all. So, I knew it was too good to be true. I thought I would escape the sickness in my house. There was no way DD and DH could be as sick as they were last week and me not get it. SO here it is. I have it the beginnings of a cold. I could not sleep last night. And to top it all off it is TOM! Blech....
> 
> so forgive me everyone, but I am just answering the QQOD and then I am going to bed. I will catch up tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is Christmas cookies. Peanut Butter Blossoms to be exact. I will eat a double batch all by myself over the course of a couple of days. Luckily, that only happens once a year. I cannot bake them because if I do I will eat them all. I make my mom or sister make them, and then I am only allowed to eat them on Christmas Day.  Also, really good craft beer or Belgian beers are a weakness year round on Friday nights. I had to download a beer app on my phone that gives me the calories for every beer you can dream of. That way I can have a good idea of which one I can work in AND I can only have one.




Ahhhhh...I hope you feel better soon. And I forgot about Christmas cookies!  Love them. I am not a big fan of peanut butter blossoms, but I am a sucker for creme wafers, sugar cookies, buckeyes, fudge, and caramel cups  We froze a ton so I wouldn't eat them all. Now I may pull some out here & there for a treat.





Rose&Mike said:


> We started off with 100 SSR points. Added on 50 SSR. Bought a 170 BWV contract. Added 50 more SSR points.
> 
> What about buying enough points to take a trip every other year????



 Now why didn't I think of that? Every other year would be perfect! I never thought of buying less points and banking them. Duh! I'm glad I asked and thanks for the suggestion! More research ahead. Now maybe I can get DH on board! The more I looked at pictures, SSR looks nice also. I do fear that clown pool at BWV though!  I may have to rule that one out!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Well, I know TOM is appraoching and I feel all bloaty and starving (I am craving chocolate)! I am so tired today (DS5 had us up around 4:30 am with a bloody nose & I never got back to sleep) that I skipped the gym and will go to my class tomorrow instead. So, now I need to workout Friday since I took a rest day today. Oh well. I do want to apologize in advance...I may be a slight gainer this week  Too many things are working against me. But, I promise I am going to try very hard to lose or stay the same and not gain! Good Luck to everyone!

Jill


----------



## ougrad86

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Tuesday, January 17th
> One thing I have been working on is coming up with a positive affirmation. Whether it be about weight loss, or life in general.
> So back to those voices in your head. We worked on compliments. Do you have a positive affirmation for when you are having a bad day, struggling or just need a mental pick me up? If you feel comfortable, share it with the team. *
> 
> *Bonus*--where is your favorite place to stay at WDW?



Well, judging from my last bad day, I just pouted and stayed in a bad mood.  Had a good pity party.  But I stayed OP, somehow.  So I honestly think I do not have any affirmations when having a bad day.  I do give myself pep talks when trying to keep my willpower from crumbling.

Favorite place at WDW - Animal Kingdom.  But the two previous times we stayed at SOG, and my friend talked me into AKL.  I have seen some of the other resorts - I love WL and wouldn't mind the 14th floor at the Contemporary, but fell in love with AKL.  It was so neat to look out and see the animals, and the rooms and lobby was gorgeous.  Probably won't stay anywhere else.



belledreamer said:


> I was actually hoping to walk on the treadmill, but something isn't working right with it and it's very nasty weather in my neck of the woods so I just finished another round of Just Dance 3. Was able to able to get 35 minutes in (20 isn't seeming to have much of an effect anymore) but I'm noticing that my knee is giving me alot of trouble now with these workouts, plus I was starting to feel sick at the stomach...  Maybe I'll try doing laps in Wal-Mart tomorrow.  It seems to be much easier on my knee.  I really don't want to have to go back to the brace again...
> 
> _I've been trying to get you to eat better for a long time and you've found something that works.  If it takes me spending a little more to get fruit that you'll eat, then that's worth it to keep you healthy._
> My mom's so good to me.



I have bad knees.  I do low impact exercises, but have also worn a brace while doing workouts on occasion.  It gives extra support and seems to reduce the impact - keeps it from getting skewed.

Love your mom !



Rose&Mike said:


> The scale really does not always make sense. I just try to watch for patterns. Over the years a lot of people have noticed that sometimes a high calorie day (after a bunch of low calorie days) triggers a good loss.



I have had that before.  I splurge, do to eat at the local steak place, and the next day wake up to a loss!  Never seems to happen if I splurge two days in a row tho !



Ruthie5671 said:


> Let me just start by saying that I hate going to the doctor.  I hate going to any doctor.  Why??  Well, as a "fluffy girl" I get the usual disgusted looks from the physician followed by the chat of "what are you doing to lose weight?".  It's not like I woke up this morning and realized that I have 200 pounds to lose.  It is very real to me what I need to do and I am not stupid to the adverse effect my weight can have on my health.  So the theme of this story is that I hate to go to the doctor.
> Of course, I had a doctor appointment this morning.  I go about every 3-4 months for updated blood work and medication refills.  I also needed the doctor to fill out some paperwork for me.  My husband and I are trying to be approved as adoptive parents.  My baby making parts don't work well.  Combine that with my age, and well, adoption is a better option.  The form basically states that I'm physically healthy enough to raise a child.  When I called last week to make the appointment, I found out that my regular doctor is no longer with the practice, and would I like to see the physicians assistant. No, not really, but make the appointment.  So I go in, do the regular BP/temp/preliminary stuff and the PA comes in.  We go over my meds and as she is listening to my chest, I get "the questions".  Yes, I am trying to lose weight.  No, I'm not following a specific plan.  No not really exercising - just trying to focus on better eating habits.  No I'm not interested in information about weight loss surgery.  Then I discuss the form I need her to fill out.  She steps out of the room and comes back about five minutes later.  Then she begins to tell me how she is not comfortable filling out the form.  Basically, with my diabetes and high blood pressure and (here comes my favorite term) my morbid obesity, I am in a high risk zone.  She is not sure she feels comfortable approving me to be healthy enough to adopt a child.
> I'm too fat to be a parent.  Gee, thanks.
> So I have to go back in two weeks and she will make a decision by then as to whether or not she will sign off on the form.
> You know, I try so hard and this is why I get so defeated.  In a matter of 15 minutes this morning, I was made to feel like stepped on dog crap.  I pasted a smile on my face and went into the office.  And now I am sitting at home watching Biggest Loser.  And I'm sad.  And frustrated.  And aggravated.  And sad.
> Not a good day.



Sorry this happened to you.  But I do agree with Janis in that you can prove to her (and yourself that you can do it).  You have already taken the step of joining our group.  A lot of great options were thrown out there.  Walking is a great form of exercise, and a great way to start.  Start slow, you don't have to start out with a few miles, just do what you can.  Remember Susan Powter (sp?) from way back.  She started out walking 1/2 block and back, and gradually increased it.  Maybe do it a few times a day if that works better.
Lots and lots of water also helps the weight come off easier.
I struggled with infertility for years.  Needed a lot of intervention since DH did not want to adopt.  A few people mentioned another doctor - maybe it is time to go to a new practice since your old doctor is gone.
You can do it!



Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD Wednesday, January 18
> *Weight watchers and lots of plans say that you can eat anything and lose weight. (Moderation of course!) And for the most part, I think completely depriving yourself of your favorite treats is a recipe for frustration and even a reason many people fall off the wagon.
> Having said that, is there a food you need to avoid? One that you just can't have around or you go a little crazy? Do you have treats worked into your healthy living plan or are you avoiding somethings completely right now?*



I have a lot of trigger foods - most of them are associated with chocolate in one way or another.  I allow myself treats - mostly WW ice cream bars.  But I will have Hershey kisses (2 for 1 point), and I love Reisen.  Will occassionally have one.  If DH brings home M&M's, they need to go - he takes them to work.  Peanut butter cups and chocolate chip cookies are bad too.

Deprivation would not work with me.  I tried way back when, and totally relapsed everytime.  Sometimes when I can't stop the craving, I try an old trick - eat a dill pickle.  No points, and I don't want the chocolate!  At least not for awhile.



Ruthie5671 said:


> I don't know how to do the multi-quote thing!
> I appreciate the words of encouragement from everyone after my disasterous day yesterday.  While I wanted to detour to my nearest Baskin Robbins last night for a pint of yumminess, I didn't do it.  I would have if we had the extra money, but we didn't, so it didn't happen.  I woke up this morning feeling a little stronger and will hopefully have a better day.
> I do want to prove the PA wrong.  I'm still eating better (dry cinnamon Chex cereal for b-fast) and I know that I need an exercise plan.  I will figure something out.
> Hope everyone has a great day!



Again,   Glad you are picking yourself up and taking off.  And again, walking!  You don't need a DVD, and if the weather is bad, go to a store.  After you do your walking, do your shopping and get a little more walking in !




belledreamer said:


> Interesting surprise when I counted my calories for yesterday; I barely made it over 1,000 calories for the whole day.  I don't know what it was, but I just never really felt hungry.  And for someone who was easily eating double that last year, it's really different.  Even today, after having breakfast and lunch, I'm still at only about 550 calories so far for the day.
> Is this normal?  I used to be hungry all the time, now I've just been picking at my food.  I don't feel hungry, so I don't want to make myself eat.  But at the same time, I can't help but think that eating just 1,000 calories for the day is kind of low.
> Plus, I feel more tired than I usually do.  I do feel better after doing my exercise, but after about an hour, I feel like I need a nap.  I do have low Iron, low Vitamin D and slight Anemia (which I take vitamins for) so that may be it. But I'm getting 7-8 hours of sleep at night and this is the best I've felt in years.  Maybe it's just my body adjusting?
> But in other news, got on the scale Monday and lost 2 more lbs!  Now to just keep it off until Friday.  I have a coupon for a free week trial at my local gym, so one of my friends and I are going to work out for a while together today.  I'm excited!



Your stomach may be shrinking since you are eating less food.  I usually have one really hungry week when I first start out, then it gets easier.
However, and someone else mentioned this too, you need to keep your calories up.  You need to have a mininum of at least 1,200 - 1,500 calories.  That will keep your energy level up - which is what calories are.  You just burn them instead of storing them.  Keep taking your vitamins, and keep track throughout the day, so you can see if you need to have a few healthy snacks during the day.  I keep my WW journal open all day and add to it as the day goes on.
Congrats on doing so well!  You are off to a great start!

*****************************************************
Forgot to get on the computer yesterday, worked through lunch, got my hair done and then ran through the grocery store, then running around the house getting things done - maybe I didn't forget, I plain didn't have time!!

Somehow need to find time on these boards to finish planning my next trip, just haven't had time!

Unfortunately, I woke up at 4:30 this morning, and couldn't get back to sleep.  So kinda tired now.  DH finally got home, so guess I will pack it in and call it a night.

Take care alll!

Carol


----------



## melmar136

Jill,

have you ever tried renting DVC points from a member to get the feel of one of the resorts?  That might be something to try, and maybe after staying at one of those resorts your DH will be hooked!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

cjdj4 said:


> Way to multitask  LOL, how old is he? Kids get fixated on the funniest things sometimes. Very cute.



He is 7 and quite a character.



my3princes said:


> It sounds like everyone is plugging along nicely.  Not sure about your neck of the woods, but the weather here has been horrible.  From super cold to snow then rain, tonight we'll go from rain to snow.  I wouldn't be suprised if school were cancelled again tomorrow.



Sorry you have been dealing with crappy weather deb.  I hope it gets better soon.



melmar136 said:


> whew, just caught up on 9 pages!  I wasn't on the computer much over the weekend...went to see Beauty & the Beast with DD on Sat, and brought along a granola bar to avoid temptation!
> We also had to shop for a new washing machine.  Blah!  But, the new one is supposed to be delivered tomorrow.
> on Mon, we spent the whole day moving furniture around, and trying to turn our computer room into a Disney room, and I want to move my exercise bike up there so I will actually use it!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!!



ooh a disney room sounds awesome.  



Ruthie5671 said:


> I'm too fat to be a parent.  Gee, thanks.



Ok I think I am the odd man out with my reply but everyone is entitled to their opinion so here is mine.

I think what the PA is doing is a bit ridiculous.  Yes you are overweight, have high blood pressure, and diabetes.  These are all things that can shorten your life, you know as well as I know that.  But you currently do not have a terminal illness or severe mental health illness (well at least your not disclosing any to us).  I think a conversation between you and her needs to happen and some encouragement and education on their part for you to continue to make yourself healthier but by no means should she deny signing your form.  

There are idiots in this world that have multiple children while strung out on drugs.  They neglect them and abuse them.....  But they dont need a form signed??????  So how is it ethically moral for them to make the decision for you.  I dont think it is.  

I am sorry for being so blunt about this but I work in a peds office where I see some really bad situations so this topic really hits a nerve with me.

I agree with many of the others who already said that you need to make a better plan and show the PA that you are serious in doing better for yourself.  If at that point she denies it, I would look for a new doctor.  



mikamah said:


> Ds is much better this morning, and asked me to read the Rainbow bridge poem again today, I read it to him yesterday.



Im glad everyone is feeling better.  I think what you have done and are doing for fredward and michael is amazing.  You are such a wonderful Mommy.  Your sister is too funny



Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD Wednesday, January 18
> *Weight watchers and lots of plans say that you can eat anything and lose weight. (Moderation of course!) And for the most part, I think completely depriving yourself of your favorite treats is a recipe for frustration and even a reason many people fall off the wagon.
> 
> Having said that, is there a food you need to avoid? One that you just can't have around or you go a little crazy? Do you have treats worked into your healthy living plan or are you avoiding somethings completely right now?*



I use to live by WW and eating anything in moderation worked for me to loose the weight.  But I always seem to gain it back and the reason being is Fast Food I am sure of it.

What happens is that during my "dieting phase" I will only eat lower calorie items from the fast food places.  Then as I loose the weight I will start to eat meals here and than and just think its ok because its in moderation.  Than life gets busy and I start relying on Fast Food more and more and before you know it I am getting meals that consist of a whole days worth of calories in one meal.

So this time I am determined to quit fast food.  I know my body was completely addicted.  I am looking at it as a drug.  If I were a drug addict I wouldnt just do a little bit here and there right.  So since Dec 31 I am fast food free.  The only places I go are healthier eateries like subway, pita pit, etc.

I also stopped drinking diet soda because I have heard many people on here say that it triggers your cravings for sugary foods or carbs.

I have to admit when I see commercials I still crave the gross mcdonalds food but the thoughts in my mind are getting fewer and fewer. 



Rose&Mike said:


> Uggh!!!! I just lost my post. And it was full of absolutely brilliant replies to everyone.
> 
> So, I am not going to try recreate it right now, but I did have a couple of things....
> 
> First--
> 
> *Lindsay--Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday Dear Lindsay, Happy Birthday to you!!!!! Love you xoxoxo*



Thank you so much Rose!



cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Results Week 2: Spaceship Earth
> 
> *Congratulations to all our participants!*
> 
> *Team Mickey had 7 participants:
> *BMC423
> cclovesdis
> glass1/2fll
> KDIPIAZZ
> MelindaRuns
> myweegirls
> RutgersAlum
> 
> *Team Donald had 20 participants:*
> 4HOLIDAYS
> 6Smiles
> akhaloha
> belledreamer
> buzz5985
> clhcpaca
> disneyluvr
> dizzydrop
> GoofyPredsFan
> JacksLilWench
> jenanderson
> jillbur
> Jujubee27
> luvpoohandcompany
> Mary▪Poppins
> MissDisney121
> mommyof2pirates
> momofdjc
> ougrad86
> VirataMama4
> 
> *Team Donald is the team winner for HH Week 2! Congratulations!
> 
> Congratulations to the Team Mickey Participants for earning 5/5 on at least 1 of the 4 Healthy Habits! They were:*
> BMC423
> glass1/2fll
> KDIPIAZZ
> MelindaRuns
> myweegirls
> RutgersAlum
> 
> *Congratulations to MelindaRuns and myweegirls from Team Mickey for earning all 30/30 points!*
> 
> *Congratulations to the Team Donald Participants who earned 5/5 on at least 1 Healthy Habit! They are:*
> 4HOLIDAYS
> 6Smiles
> akhaloha
> belledreamer
> clhcpaca
> disneyluvr
> dizzydrop
> GoofyPredsFan
> JacksLilWench
> jenanderson
> jillbur
> Jujubee27
> luvpoohandcompany
> Mary▪Poppins
> MissDisney121
> mommyof2pirates
> momofdjc
> ougrad86
> VirataMama4
> 
> *Congratulations to MissDisney121 for earning all 30/30 points!*
> 
> For Week 2: Spaceship Earth, I have a mini-prize for Team Donald Participant *Mary▪Poppins*. Please PM me your address and I will mail out your prize as soon as possible.



Great work everyone!  Keep it up.  Congrats to Mary Poppins for winning the mini prize.



donaldandpirates said:


> Happy Birthday!!!   I hope you have a fantastic day!!!



Thank you very much.



melmar136 said:


> :So, I had some coco pops.  They are these big rice cake like things.  I had 5!  Good thing they are only 16 calories each!



good job on having a low cal treat around for times like this.  Sorry your day didnt go as planned.  Hope it got better.



belledreamer said:


> Is this normal?  I used to be hungry all the time, now I've just been picking at my food.  I don't feel hungry, so I don't want to make myself eat.  But at the same time, I can't help but think that eating just 1,000 calories for the day is kind of low.
> 
> Plus, I feel more tired than I usually do.



I have been finding some days I am not as hungry.  It is important though to eat your calories most days for a few reasons that I know of.  1. energy and proper nutrition. 2. Weight loss.  Your body will start to compensate for the loss of calories and hold onto water and fat so make sure you feed it right.  

Maybe that is why you are feeling tired.  I notice I am tired sometimes too but then I eat a snack like a banana and drink some water and I feel better.



Disneyluvr said:


> mommyof2Pirates



Thank you.



			
				MaryPoppins;43780578 said:
			
		

> I promise I will be better tomorrow Donald friends! .... sigh ....



No worries.  You have had quite a day.  I hope all is ok with all of your family members.


**********************************************************
whew I am finally all caught up.  I tried to get on a few times today but work is just too busy.  We are opening our expansion area in 2wks and now is the time to get all the equipment and furniture in.  Its a bit hectic.

I have to say my birthday is like my favorite day of the year.  I think I will even feel like this when/if I am 90.  The sad part is my day felt pretty ordinary but thanks to all my friends on here and on facebook and real life sending me birthday wishes it made it special.  

I ate great today and I allowed myself a treat but counted the calories.  I had a chocolate covered oreo.  It was devine and so worth the calories.  I even forced myself to go to the gym and run even though I really wanted to curl up on the couch and watch american idol.

My first mini goal I set for myself is just around the corner.  I only have a few lbs to go.  My first reward is to treat myself to a movie.  I just hope something good is out when I meet my goal or that will be disappointing.

Alright friends keep up the good work.  Talk to you all soon.


----------



## donac

Good Thursday morning.  Only one more day until Friday.  

Don't have any time this morning.  Someone wound up dh and he just stopped talking to me. It is almost time for me to got shower and he hasn't gotten his shower yet.  Thanks for messing up the schedule. 

Happy Birthday Lindsay.  I enjoy my birthday too but at times some people just ignore it.  Sort of like my anniversary.  My entire family ignored my 30th anniversary except my twin sister.  

Today should be better than yesterday.  I had school then 2 meetings to go to, then a retirement workshop to go and then a meeting at the local high school.  I got home at 8 and then had to bake some cookies for school today.  I just have yoga tonight.  

Have a happy and healthy day everyone.


----------



## VirataMama4

Good Morning everyone!  

I now know how overwhelmed some feel when they miss a day on this thread!  Its kinda daunting to have to go back and try to catch up. 

My sore throat is now a full blown cold and I'm sure it will be broncitis before long...  Thats just the story of my life, especially when something in the air is irritating me.  I'm guessing its all the mold and marshy stuff we have this year because of all the rain.   I'm hoping that I'll be able to get in Week 2 Day 3 of C25k today, but I may have to walk some the "run" parts, but I was planning on repeating week 2 anyways...

On a good note we are doing a trial run with a new dog!   We already have a Shih Tzu/Maltese and I've been wanting another.  I found someone that was getting rid of a 3yr Pom, I showed her pic to DH and he said ok!   So we picked her up yesterday and so far it seems to be working out with both dogs. Her name is Foxie Fauna Marie (we added the 2 last names cuz all our animals have to have long crazy names.)

Now, I'm off to try to read the rest of the pages I missed!


----------



## jillbur

melmar136 said:


> Jill,
> 
> have you ever tried renting DVC points from a member to get the feel of one of the resorts?  That might be something to try, and maybe after staying at one of those resorts your DH will be hooked!



I have considered it. We need to narrow our dates for next year down so I can start planning. Last time, we got free dining and DH loved not having to worry about money for food. So, we'll see what happens. Thanks for the suggestion!




VirataMama4 said:


> On a good note we are doing a trial run with a new dog!   We already have a Shih Tzu/Maltese and I've been wanting another.  I found someone that was getting rid of a 3yr Pom, I showed her pic to DH and he said ok!   So we picked her up yesterday and so far it seems to be working out with both dogs. Her name is Foxie Fauna Marie (we added the 2 last names cuz all our animals have to have long crazy names.)
> 
> Now, I'm off to try to read the rest of the pages I missed!




A new dog? How fun! I'm glad everything is going good so far. And I love the name!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Heading to work late today because DS has an appt at 9 at the orthodontist for more molds. He's getting his expander on the 30th. I told him I'd take him to breakfast after the appt, so I'll probably get to work just in time for lunch lol. Yay! 

I'll check in later!

Jill


----------



## Rose&Mike

Good morning! Has anyone noticed that Disboards has been very slow the last couple of days?

Here is the QOTD.

*QOTD Thursday, January 19

I am giving you a choice today. Pick one or you can do both!

A new team member has just joined the challenge. Other than drink your water what piece of advice would you give them?

OR

Tell me something good that happened this week!*

Have a great Thursday! I should be able to jump on this evening. I am working today and then going to the gym after work. I am up a little bit this week, so I am hoping to be on task today and see at least a maintain tomorrow!


----------



## VirataMama4

Rose&Mike said:


> Good morning! Has anyone noticed that Disboards has been very slow the last couple of days?
> 
> Here is the QOTD.
> 
> *QOTD Thursday, January 19
> 
> I am giving you a choice today. Pick one or you can do both!
> 
> A new team member has just joined the challenge. Other than drink your water what piece of advice would you give them?
> 
> OR
> 
> Tell me something good that happened this week!*



1. Don't "beat" yourself up if you have an off day! 

2. Getting a new dog.


----------



## pjlla

jillbur said:


> DH will be graduating in January 2013 with a degree in Respiratory Therapy. He currently is an EMT and works in the ER at one of the local hospitals. There's really no jobs areound here and I could use a change. We are also considering FL and VA. As long as we go south, we're good.We'll see...
> 
> Good luck with whatever/wherever the future holds for you!
> 
> So jealous of your Lego room! I have Legos all over my house. I am slowly getting them all in DSs rooms. But I still step on them daily!
> Jill



Well.... it wasn't really the "plan", but it has worked out pretty well.  DS's room is the smallest in the house (other than the office).  With a twin platform bed, a bookshelf and a desk, it is full.  And the Legos were constantly underfoot!  

We had a finished "office" in the basement that wasn't being used (other than to store Christmas decor).  We finished it many moons ago when I worked at home doing medical transcription.  I don't think I ever even used it!  I didn't like being that far from the kids.  Anyhow, when we were trying to figure out how to get the Legos under control, we realized that it would be great to have them downstairs!  He didn't want them in the playroom over the garage.  It isn't heated, so in the winter he would have to plan ahead when he wanted to be up there to turn on the space heaters.  

Anyhow, we moved them downstairs where we set up a long piece of counter top (purchased cheap at HD) on top of three unused file cabinets.  We had some fluorescent lighting in there already.  I bought some plastic shelving for him to display completed sets and he already had some storage bins.  It worked out pretty well, but he created a HUGE mess in there that he hasn't cleaned up and now he wants to bring stuff upstairs to the dining room to build because of the mess!!    I told him that during Feb. vacation we would BOTH head down there to clean and sort Legos and then head to HD to buy all new storage units.... hopefully that will solve the problem!



jillbur said:


> Once again, feel free to vacation at my house anytime! I have toilets, sinks, sheets, and a kitchen, too! Western PA is super nice.
> Jill



Believe me, it sounds good, but my toilets and sinks don't get cleaned nearly enough!  I do make my bed every day though.

DBrother lives in Morgantown, PA, so I am familiar with the area.  I'd LOVE to be that much further south.... he gets winter, but it is definitely a SHORTER season than it is in NH.  



cclovesdis said:


> Now, for some tough love. First, I want to say that you have received some excellent suggestions so far and I hope you find them helpful!
> 
> Here is some advice from a person who learned a thing or two the hard way. Read about the med(s) you take. Check for food and drug interactions. Some examples include limit soy products, do not eat grapefruit, and no aspirin when taking this mid. Also, I'd even make sure that one or more doesn't cause weight gain. I was on one (horrible doctor) that caused some people to gain 25 lbs.
> 
> How much water are you drinking? I would aim for at least 64 oz. a day. It may lead to a BL-style (on TV) 1st week whoosh. (Also, that would give you 7 Healthy Habits points!)
> 
> What interests you with regards to exercise? What do you think your body can handle? Running is not my speciality. That doesn't mean I'm not trying to run. I want to run. When I can, I feel so much better emotionally. So, I am working on walk/run intervals. And, I'm going very slowly and I'm okay with that 100%.
> 
> Do you work? Is there any way you can move more at work? Could you take the stairs to the 2nd floor and then the elevator to the 3rd floor, as an example?
> 
> Have you considered joining a gym? I belonged to one gym that had a women only room. If you don't work, going mid-day (like at 12 Noon) is often an emptier time at the gym. I belong to Planet Fitness and it is $10 a month plus a yearly maintenance type fee. There aren't any classes or a pool, but the equipment is well-maintained and clean, and it offers training on using the equipment and what a good starting point for you would be.
> 
> Now, for my eating advice, fwiw. Protein is key. I also need to have dairy in order to lose weight. I eat lots of veggie servings. Avoid fast food and takeout. It is filled with salt. At a restaurant, ask them to hold the salt. When I had to go low-salt, I learned a lot about food prep at a restaurant. We never season our burgers at home, but restaurants do that all the time, even the standard cheeseburger. Ask for no salt on the burger or fries. Sub the fries for veggies whenever possible. Last night, I made GF/lactose-free macaroni and cheese. I took 1 cup dry GF corn pasta and boiled it. Then, I drained it and added 1/2 cup lactose-free milk, a can of corn, and some leftover frozen green beans. I also added some lactose-free cheddar and parmesean cheeses. My parents liked it, I loved it, and it was an easy way to get in more veggie servings and less carbs while providing 1/2 dairy serving each.
> 
> Invest in some portioning devices. I'm not just talking about measuring cups. Get plastic ware (like Glad or Ziploc) that has the portions right on the containers. Take a cup of grape tomatoes or grapes for a mid-morning snack. Baby carrots can be bought pre-portioned or do it yourself. Celery hearts are a little more expensive, but you wasted less and are easy to chop into 1 cup portions. We have all sorts of containers. Some are freezer, microwave, and dishwasher safe as well. If you want, PM me your address and I will send you some coupons.
> 
> One last personal experience to share. I cannot go too low-carb. I need the carbs to feel emotionally sound. If you are drinking soda, I'd drop that somewhat slowly to help with potential withdrawal.
> 
> All in all, you need to remember to take care of yourself emotionally!



SO much great advise you shared CC!  



Rose&Mike said:


> I agree P, somethings I just still after two years can't control.
> 
> I used to see this as a weakness--but I have decide it is just an is.....It does not mean I am weak because I go a little crazy with some foods, (well maybe it does) but I am strong in that I have learned to work around it and still be healthy!
> 
> Definitely NOT a weakness... it is our STRENGTH and DETERMINATION that has taught us to CONTROL the things around us.... including food!  We wouldn't consider a weakness if a recovering alcohol insisted that there be no booze in the house!  Or if he/she refused to go to a bar, right???  Food is different because we can't give it up all together.... but we can decide to NOT be around the foods that we can't control!
> 
> 
> Excellent post!
> Did everyone read this????
> Exactly what I needed to read today. Thanks.
> 
> Glad I could share that at the right moment.  I actually was watching an old season of BL on Netflix yesterday and was so struck by how Jillian said something like this, that I backed up and wrote it down.  Pretty much what I said, but more eloquently......"Life will give you a situation.... and what you're in control of is how you deal with it.  You can only control what you can control."
> 
> 
> The best thing is to ask other runners what store they would recommend. Do you belong to a gym/Y? Are there local running groups with websites than link to stores? If you can't get a personal recommendation, then I would look for a store that videotapes you running/walking so they can analyze your gait. there are also places that have mats that you can stand on to see what your feet are doing. I started off at fleet feet. I have switched stores to a local store, but only because of physical therapy I know what kind of shoe I need to be in--so I went for the service from this local store.
> 
> The other thing I would say--if you are losing weight, have your gait re-evaluated after you lose the weight. I was a pretty good pronator when I weighed 50 more pounds. When I lost it I stopped pronating and now actually suppinate a little. Well, being in support shoes brought on a nasty case of itbs! And it never occurred to me or the therapist that I was in the wrong shoes until I was taped again on the treadmill. When I asked the person at the running store what would cause someone to stop pronating and she said not much--maybe a large weight loss. Bingo!
> 
> Last, a good running store will let you return/exchange your shoes. You might pay a little more, but this in my opinion is really important. While a shoe might feel great in the store, when you actually start going the distance in the shoes they might not feel so good. Once you find the right shoes, you can order replacement shoes online and then maybe just get re-evaluated every year or so or if you start having problems.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thanks for sharing so much great "shoe" advise with EVERYONE!



JacksLilWench said:


> Right now, I am avoiding soda.  It's really the only thing I have crossed off my list, but it was kind of a big one for me.  I love to just pop open a soda with dinner, and when I pass by the fridge in the recovery area at work, I always want one (in order to be discharged after a procedure, you have to be able to drink, and the fridge is STOCKED with little 8oz cans of Coke products.)  But so far so good!  The last time I had soda was New Years Eve, and I really don't miss it too much anymore.  Maybe now I can start cutting out other stuff- starting with fast food!



Soda is tough to give up, but is is SO important to ditch those empty, potentially harmful chemical calories!  Good for you!



melmar136 said:


> Ruthie. I don't think it's fair that you should be judged by your weight in order to become a parent.  Nor do I think the PA probably handled the whole thing in the right way.  But, you got lots of great advice here, and you can do this!  I know how easy it is to turn to something like ice cream when you are down, or mad, or depressed, etc.  I do it.  I'm sure many people here have done it.  I'm sure we're all trying not to.
> 
> I was having a bad morning....I had an appointment that I drove an hour to, waited for 40 minutes, and the person never showed up, and I drove an hour home.  I was mad.  I got home and wanted to eat something.  A lot of something.   So, I had some coco pops.  They are these big rice cake like things.  I had 5!  Good thing they are only 16 calories each!
> 
> Normally, I would have had something sweet, chocolate, really bad for me.  Probably why my dr asked at my appointment last week what I am doing about _my _weight.  It felt good to tell her I am working on it.  I have about 45 pounds to lose, and I know it can be a struggle no matter how much we have to lose....but WE CAN DO THIS!



Nice job avoiding the chocolate and finding a healthier alternative. 



belledreamer said:


> Mine is McDonald's and Little Debbie snacks.  A Quarter Pounder with Cheese and Medium fries is my weakness and used to be my go-to when I didn't want to cook. So I've decided not to get them anymore until I've reached my goal weight and after that, once in a blue moon.  Or if I HAVE to have a burger or I'll go crazy, I'll just get a kid's meal instead.
> 
> Little Debbie's have been cut out entirely though.  Instead we have the Miniature Chocolate or Mini Reese's that I'll eat one of if I HAVE to have it.  But with a pound of grapes in my fridge that I don't want to go bad, I haven't touched that chocolate in over a week.
> 
> 
> If you could possibly remind yourself just how bad for you this stuff is, perhaps you would crave it less.  Do some reading about the "farm factory" beef that McDonald's uses.... or the GMO soy and corn that is in many of their items.  Try reading "An Omnivore's Dilemma" to start.  I can guarantee you will look at that burger in a whole new light.  Great job ditching the HFCS, white flour carbs, and sat fats in the Little Debbies!!
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> Interesting surprise when I counted my calories for yesterday; I barely made it over 1,000 calories for the whole day.  I don't know what it was, but I just never really felt hungry.  And for someone who was easily eating double that last year, it's really different.  Even today, after having breakfast and lunch, I'm still at only about 550 calories so far for the day.
> 
> Is this normal?  I used to be hungry all the time, now I've just been picking at my food.  I don't feel hungry, so I don't want to make myself eat.  But at the same time, I can't help but think that eating just 1,000 calories for the day is kind of low.
> 
> Plus, I feel more tired than I usually do.  I do feel better after doing my exercise, but after about an hour, I feel like I need a nap.  I do have low Iron, low Vitamin D and slight Anemia (which I take vitamins for) so that may be it. But I'm getting 7-8 hours of sleep at night and this is the best I've felt in years.  Maybe it's just my body adjusting?
> 
> But in other news, got on the scale Monday and lost 2 more lbs!  Now to just keep it off until Friday.  I have a coupon for a free week trial at my local gym, so one of my friends and I are going to work out for a while together today.  I'm excited!



You are probably filling up on healthier, less calorie dense things like complex carbs, fruits, and veggies.   But be sure you are eating at least your minimum calories.... eating less will come back to bite you in the rear!  

Watch the carbs if you are feeling tired.... it may be a sugar crash that is happening at the same time every day??  And of course, the low iron doesn't help.  



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> P, you make me laugh out loud!
> You absolutely inspire me to be more productive!!!


 

Don't be too impressed!    If you saw the condition of my kids' rooms at the present, you would be....  But you know what??? At ages 16 1/2 and nearly 14, I am NOT going to continue to be the maid!  I will help clean and do the odd bit of picking up here and there, but I'm not doing them any favor by continually doing it for them!  I will NOT be living with them in their college dorm room.  They need to learn "systems" to maintain a moderate level of neatness that I think is necessary for a less stressful life!  



DisFam95 said:


> Ok - I just watched "Fat Sick and Nearly Dead" on my new Hulu while doing my treadmill!!  First off I love Hulu!  My new treadmill has to face a wall so no tv watching!!  Now I can go back and watch whatever!
> 
> The movie was pretty interesting.  I thought the transformation of Phil the trucker was just awesome.  I actually raised my arms and cheered out loud at the final shot w him running in his yellow shirt and got teary eyed while doing my walk!   dork!  I kept thinking in the last 10 min "did he ever fit into that shirt?  where's the shirt??"
> 
> I watched that movie last year.  My first instinct was to run out and buy a $300 juicer!!    But I came to my senses and did some thinking/research.    My biggest problem with juicing as a form of extreme weight loss is that you are not learning anything about healthy foods and portion control.   Next....I'd far rather EAT my veggies, than drink them....I need a full belly!   And of course, I'm not SICK!  In fact, I think that I am pretty healthy for a former-fatty who is fast approaching 50!
> 
> I DID buy a juicer after a few months.  Not the expensive one that he touts on his website, but a much more affordable one.  And I make juice nearly every week.  It is about 75% veggies and 25% fruit.  I try to watch the fruit portion, otherwise the juice is too caloric for my liking.
> 
> I learned a good bit about making healthy tasty juice when DH had his jaw wired shut for about 9 weeks in 2010/2011 after his accident.  My DSIL brought me her juicer and we started making juices and smoothies for DH while he was still in rehab.  The CRAP that the hospital and rehab dieticians expected him to consume were absolutely RIDICULOUS!  Pureed mac and cheese (probably made with white flour pasta and cheap, fatty cheese), pureed chicken noodle soup (probably canned, high in sodium, low in anything healthy).... it was CRAZY!  First of all, he could not get the texture through the wires.... he spent more time trying to clean the lumpiness out of his mouth than anything else.  Second of all, his overweight and not-particularly-healthy body was trying to heal from a HUGE accident.  It needed every bit of nutrients it could get!  And Ensure and pureed canned soup wasn't going to do it!
> 
> For DH, I added as much healthy stuff to the juices (and still keep them palatable) as I could....  liquid vitamins, hemp protein, Max Greens.... but I drew the line at cod liver oil (DSIL's suggestion).... it was just   And I made him fresh juice three or four times a day.  Plus I bought single serve bottles of juices and smoothies from Odwalla and Bolthouse Farms for when we  were busy or traveling.
> 
> DH healed up right on schedule and (added bonus) lots lots of weight!  And the good news is that he got on a (reasonably) healthy diet plan and has continued to lose weight!  He looks better now than he did the day we were married (as do I, if I may say so).
> 
> Anyhow, the juices I make myself now are to increase my vegetable intake and keep things "moving" in the system.  I count it as fruit points on WW.  I make a large batch every few days and make it last.  I normally only have a serving or two a day... usually one with breakfast (or as breakfast, depending on the day) and a smaller one as an afternoon snack.
> 
> I stick with some basics but try to change it up every so often.  The basics are carrots (even plain carrot juice is yummy, but very high in natural sugars and carbs), celery, cucumber, red bell pepper.  I've tried broccoli but it doesn't make much juice for the amount you have to use.... and my juicer doesn't do wheatgrass, kale, or spinach well, so I skip those.  Parsnips don't make good juice and neither does cabbage.  Beets make pretty juice, but it is VERY strong tasting (a bit like dirt), so I will only add about 1/4 of a large beet to a full pitcher of juice.
> 
> For fruits I always use apples... they are cheap and juice well.  I have also tried kiwi, grapes, mango (surprisingly little juice), papaya (good for the digestion), grapefruit (tends to make the entire batch a bit tart), melon.  Bananas don't juice, but I have put the juice in a blender with a banana to make a smoothie for DS.
> 
> Anyhow.... that is my experience with juicing!
> 
> Just got a call from my md about my MRI results.  I was down for the count last week w/ severe back pain.  Bulging discs at L3/4, L4/5, L5/S1 w/ some annular fissures or tears in the discs.  Nothing I didn;t know I guess.  20+yrs ago I was diagnosed w/ 2 of those 3 bulges but have been ok maintaining 2-3 episodes a year.  Over the holiday I really put on some extra pounds and stopped my wlaking so I think that made a difference in bringing on another back pain episode.
> 
> I have to admit I've done really well this week and really feel super motivated.  I can already tell my jeans are not as tight as they were 2 weeks ago.  Eating healthier too I don;t feel as bloated - another big plus!
> 
> well I need to get some chores done!
> 
> Take everyone and do your best!!!


\

Oh my! What a scary diagnosis for your back!  Will it require surgery someday?  I'm SURE that taking off weight will help it a lot!!



cjdj4 said:


> Hi all. So, I knew it was too good to be true. I thought I would escape the sickness in my house. There was no way DD and DH could be as sick as they were last week and me not get it. SO here it is. I have it the beginnings of a cold. I could not sleep last night. And to top it all off it is TOM! Blech....
> 
> so forgive me everyone, but I am just answering the QQOD and then I am going to bed. I will catch up tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is Christmas cookies. Peanut Butter Blossoms to be exact. I will eat a double batch all by myself over the course of a couple of days. Luckily, that only happens once a year. I cannot bake them because if I do I will eat them all. I make my mom or sister make them, and then I am only allowed to eat them on Christmas Day.  Also, really good craft beer or Belgian beers are a weakness year round on Friday nights. I had to download a beer app on my phone that gives me the calories for every beer you can dream of. That way I can have a good idea of which one I can work in AND I can only have one.



Sorry about the illness swirling through your house.  Get better soon! 

Just chuckling about the beer app.... there really IS an app for everything!



Ruthie5671 said:


> Wow, I'm just overwhelmed with the responses and support from Team Donald.  I really almost cried.  My non-existant exercise plan is just that - non-existant.  I don't own a treadmill or belong to a gym.  I wish that our finances could afford that (the YMCA is five miles from my house).  I have heard of the Walk Off the Pounds DVD's that I'm trying to get from the library.  They are very popular, so I'm on a waiting list.  I know that I can go walk at Wal-Mart and that may be the most realistic option for me.  I have a very sit down job (supervisor at the child protective services office).  No stairs to climb and very small office.
> 
> I have completely cut off any soft drinks (bye-bye Mt. Dew) and it's iced tea (with articifial sweetener) or water with sugar free flavor.  I don't get my 64 ounces per day.  That is definitely something I can easily remedy.  I appreciate all the other healthy eating tips.
> 
> I was asked - Why are you eating the cereal dry? Even skim milk would add some protein.  It's silly really.  I eat breakfast when I get to work.  Dry cereal travels easier!   When I eat cereal at home, I use 2% milk.  My breakfast is usally the dry cereal or my new find - protien bars!  Used some coupons at Kroger and scored them for fifty cents each.  Lunch today was a Lean Cusine dinner and pretzels.  I'm not sure what is for dinner.  Hubby is cooking.  It may be a sandwich depending on what I find when I get home!
> 
> I know I can do this.  I hope the PA can find it in her heart to fill out the form and trust me that I mean it this time.  She doesn't know me and oh how I wish my former doctor was still at this practice.
> 
> Thanks again for all the support.  What a wonderful team to be a part of.  Sending love and hugs to everyone.



I'm glad that you took all of our advise and suggestions without offense.  As we all have said, feel free to ask for ANY advise!!



buzz5985 said:


> W
> The train leaves from Lortan VA and goes to Sanford FL.  The further out you book the cheaper it is.  When I take it - we leave FL at 4 pm, and are in VA at 9:30 am.  I purchased 2 roomettes so we could stretch out.  So for 4 I paid $692, that price includes the car and roomettes.  Without the rooms it was $450.
> 
> My Aunt's MIL used to have a transport company bring her car down for her.  They would take it about 3 days before she left, when she got down there it would be sitting in her driveway.  What she liked is she would pack it with everything she needed - clothes, toiletries, paper products.
> 
> So Mom was right.  I think that they figure by the time they drive to VA, they are halfway there, so why bother to pay for the Autotrain.  We will be looking into a transport company for next year.
> 
> Janis





akhaloha said:


> For me it's Goldfish!  If I even start eating them I go bananas and end up eating way too much!  So I don't even buy them.  The other one is red Swedish Fish - they are like gummy bears.  Only the red ones - not sure why.  My mom was from Sweden and every year my grandmother would bring me some when she would come visit so it reminds me of happy times.  Now they sell them here so it's too easily accessible.  I can never have just one or two.



I never ate a Swedish Fish in my life until probably last year.  Now I hate to say this but I really like them!!  They have replaced Twizzlers as my chewy movie candy of choice!  Dang those evil little red fish!





Rose&Mike said:


> I keep forgetting....
> 
> Did I ever congratulate everyone who made the Biggest Loser List this week????
> 
> Ok, I'm doing it again if I did!
> 
> *Congratulations to all our Losers this week!*
> 
> I also loved seeing so many folks participating in Healthy Habits!
> 
> I think I am done for the night. I hope everyone has a healthy evening. I did my exercise for the day. 60 minute pool run and 25 minute walk! So day 18 of the 100 day challenge done!
> 
> I will be back in the morning with my last QOTD!



I'm so inspired by your 100 days that I am thinking of creating my own 100 day challenge!



			
				MaryPoppins;43780578 said:
			
		

> Okay ... now for my whining!  I have had a really bad day.  No exercise today and went over my calories for the day ....
> 
> My husband called me at work ... the secretary put him through.  (He never calls me at work.)  He got a call from my Dad's PCP telling him that my dad was at a doctor's appointment and had to see an eye doctor that day because of his eye issues.  They couldn't find my mom ... since she was at my aunt's surgery that day.  And this was after my husband had to take my brother in-law to the hospital who has cancer ...  today. (No, I really am not making this up!)  He is still out (8:30 PM).... after meeting his sister an hour away to sell their extra car ...(this is the same sister that's husband has cancer).  I have had to hold the poster contest for our local musical ... which was scheduled for today, along with getting my two sons ready to leave for CO for the x-mas present tomorrow ... planned since September (my husband has to be up at 4 AM to drive them to the airport).  There is way more to this story .... but don't even have the time to elaborate.
> 
> I promise I will be better tomorrow Donald friends! .... sigh ....
> 
> Oh my heavens above!!  Hugs and prayers to you!!
> 
> QOTD Wednesday, January 18
> Weight watchers and lots of plans say that you can eat anything and lose weight. (Moderation of course!) And for the most part, I think completely depriving yourself of your favorite treats is a recipe for frustration and even a reason many people fall off the wagon.
> 
> Having said that, is there a food you need to avoid? One that you just can't have around or you go a little crazy? Do you have treats worked into your healthy living plan or are you avoiding somethings completely right now?
> 
> Right now ... I could eat anything in excess.  Cake is my real downfall.



Step away from the Twinkies!!   



my3princes said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the PA.  My only advice is to be an advocate for yourself.  Sit down and figure out how best to accomplish your goals.  Come up with an eating plan and a plan to start exercise.  My uncle is morbidly obese and he is now walking at Home Depot every night.  It's not what you do, just that you are doing.  While what the PA said is very harsh, the reality is WHEN you adopt you will want to be in better shape for you child.  My children was my personal motivation for starting my weight loss journey.  I was over 200 lbs and honestly, I was afraid that my kids would be embarassed to be seen in public with me.  Now whether my worries were warranted or not, It got me moving and I lost 60 lbs in 4 mths.  It can be done with the motivation that you find deep inside.  I would suggest that once you figure it out, you send an email or letter to the PA.  That may be just enough to sway her before she finalizes that decision.
> 
> 
> Take her word for it!  She is beautiful living proof!  You would never know she was once overweight!
> 
> 
> The kids have had school, but man the parking lots and driveways were glare ice this morning.  I almost went **** over teakettle when I stepped off the stairs this morning.
> 
> Whoops!  I've noticed a lot of the driveways around here are absolute skating rinks!  Thankfully DH has been good about taking care of ours (plus it is paved, which is not as common out here in Boondocks-ville) and it is clear for now.
> 
> 
> Re countertops:  There is a newish product on the market that you can apply to existing countertops to give a marblized finish.  The tenant in my Grandmother's house to the very old formica and it looked nice.  I'd certainly practice first, but it might be a short time solution.



I have seen that stuff at HD.  HOnestly, my counters aren't in bad shape... I'm just tired of the color..... very late 80's/early 90's blue.  It makes it hard to decorate around.  It is definitely more a vanity thing than a necessity.  Thanks for the idea.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> whew I am finally all caught up.  I tried to get on a few times today but work is just too busy.  We are opening our expansion area in 2wks and now is the time to get all the equipment and furniture in.  Its a bit hectic.
> 
> I have to say my birthday is like my favorite day of the year.  I think I will even feel like this when/if I am 90.  The sad part is my day felt pretty ordinary but thanks to all my friends on here and on facebook and real life sending me birthday wishes it made it special.
> 
> I ate great today and I allowed myself a treat but counted the calories.  I had a chocolate covered oreo.  It was devine and so worth the calories.  I even forced myself to go to the gym and run even though I really wanted to curl up on the couch and watch american idol.
> 
> My first mini goal I set for myself is just around the corner.  I only have a few lbs to go.  My first reward is to treat myself to a movie.  I just hope something good is out when I meet my goal or that will be disappointing.
> 
> Alright friends keep up the good work.  Talk to you all soon.



The oreo sounds delish!!  



donac said:


> Good Thursday morning.  Only one more day until Friday.
> 
> Don't have any time this morning.  Someone wound up dh and he just stopped talking to me. It is almost time for me to got shower and he hasn't gotten his shower yet.  Thanks for messing up the schedule.
> 
> Happy Birthday Lindsay.  I enjoy my birthday too but at times some people just ignore it.  Sort of like my anniversary.  My entire family ignored my 30th anniversary except my twin sister.
> 
> Today should be better than yesterday.  I had school then 2 meetings to go to, then a retirement workshop to go and then a meeting at the local high school.  I got home at 8 and then had to bake some cookies for school today.  I just have yoga tonight.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day everyone.



Yup.... Friday is nearly here!  Has it been a long week Dona?  I figure it has been if you are counting down til Friday!    Relax at yoga tonight.



Rose&Mike said:


> Good morning! Has anyone noticed that Disboards has been very slow the last couple of days?
> 
> Here is the QOTD.
> 
> *QOTD Thursday, January 19
> 
> I am giving you a choice today. Pick one or you can do both!
> 
> A new team member has just joined the challenge. Other than drink your water what piece of advice would you give them?
> 
> OR
> 
> Tell me something good that happened this week!*
> 
> Have a great Thursday! I should be able to jump on this evening. I am working today and then going to the gym after work. I am up a little bit this week, so I am hoping to be on task today and see at least a maintain tomorrow!



Piece of advise to a newbie:  TRACK YOUR FOOD!!  EVERY SINGLE SIP, EVERY SINGLE BITE!!  Write it before you bite it!  Get into the habit IMMEDIATELY.... whether you use Sparkpeople or MyFitnesspal, or some other app or plain old pen and paper (my journal of choice).  

I'll share something good too!  I cleaned up my scrapbooking area (not that it is ever really bad, but I like organizing it!) and reorganized my "yearly" packets.  I keep a manila envelope for each year that I haven't scrapped yet.  I throw movie ticket stubs and things like that.... anything that I might want to add to a scrapbook page eventually.  Then, when I come to that year in my scrapping, I pull out the envelope to see what I have!  Plus I keep the full calendar for every year, for reference, in case I can't remember when something happened or the digital date on a photo is wrong.  After I'm done scrapping that year I make a pocket page for the kids' scrapbook to hold any remaining keepsakes that didn't get scrapped and I toss out the calendar.   But the file bin I was using had gotten messy and cluttered and disorganized.  So I spent two days worth of my scrapping time to fix it up and it is beautiful!    I bought a pretty white bin at Target and some white envelopes at Target.  Everything went into new envelopes that are neatly dated (in pencil so that I can erase and reuse) and in order with their calendars!  Plus I was able to trash some stuff that I don't even know WHY I was keeping!!  I went from two mis-matched disorganized, overstuffed bins to one neat pretty organized bin!  LOVE IT!!

Okay friends.... the DIS is SO SLOW these days!  Glad Rose mentioned it.... I was starting to think it was just me!!  I actually gave up on posting replies and hit the TM for my workout because it was taking so long to load.  But when I was done on the TM it had finally loaded and I was able to do all of these lovely replies!

I was able to fold a load of laundry and make all three beds before I headed out this morning.  Dropped DD off at school early for a last minute AP US History review before her mid-term today and took DS for an orthodontist appointment at 7:45 am.  I had him at school and returned home by 8:15.  Then I read emails, had breakfast,  and tried to do replies here before I got fed up and hit the TM.  Laundry is moving along (a load in each machine) and I need a shower.  

I will be leaving here at 1:45 today to pick up DS for snowboarding lessons.  I'm hoping to organize a scrapping project to bring along.... otherwise I will end up playing 300 games of Boggle on my Ipad!    While DS is snowboarding I will leave the mountain to pick up DD at school at 4pm (she is hoping to get in an after school review with her AP Chemistry teacher) and she and I will return to the mountain.  DS should be done by 5:30 and I told them I might splurge on a pizza for them for dinner on the way home.  DD isn't swimming this week due to mid-terms, so after we are home I won't have to go out tonight.  DH is in MA for work today and won't be home for dinner.  So a treat for the kids and I will dice up veggies for a quick stir-fry for myself for later!  

Off to the shower!  TTYL..........................P


----------



## donaldandpirates

Rose&Mike said:


> Good morning! Has anyone noticed that Disboards has been very slow the last couple of days?
> 
> Here is the QOTD.
> 
> *QOTD Thursday, January 19
> 
> I am giving you a choice today. Pick one or you can do both!
> 
> Tell me something good that happened this week!*



I was able to do 2 miles in 28 minutes yesterday and not feel tired afterward!!!    I've got 100 lbs. to lose, and this made me feel incredible!  I also watched some YouTube videos of past Princess Halfs to get me excited for 2013.




pjlla said:


> Okay friends.... the DIS is SO SLOW these days!



I'm sooo glad I'm not the only one who has been seeing this!


----------



## donaldandpirates

Rose&Mike said:


> The best thing is to ask other runners what store they would recommend. Do you belong to a gym/Y? Are there local running groups with websites than link to stores? If you can't get a personal recommendation, then I would look for a store that videotapes you running/walking so they can analyze your gait. there are also places that have mats that you can stand on to see what your feet are doing. I started off at fleet feet. I have switched stores to a local store, but only because of physical therapy I know what kind of shoe I need to be in--so I went for the service from this local store.
> 
> The other thing I would say--if you are losing weight, have your gait re-evaluated after you lose the weight. I was a pretty good pronator when I weighed 50 more pounds. When I lost it I stopped pronating and now actually suppinate a little. Well, being in support shoes brought on a nasty case of itbs! And it never occurred to me or the therapist that I was in the wrong shoes until I was taped again on the treadmill. When I asked the person at the running store what would cause someone to stop pronating and she said not much--maybe a large weight loss. Bingo!
> 
> Last, a good running store will let you return/exchange your shoes. You might pay a little more, but this in my opinion is really important. While a shoe might feel great in the store, when you actually start going the distance in the shoes they might not feel so good. Once you find the right shoes, you can order replacement shoes online and then maybe just get re-evaluated every year or so or if you start having problems.
> 
> Hope this helps!



That helps a lot!!!  Thank you SO MUCH for sharing this.  I know others on the board can benefit from this.  Now I wouldn't feel like a complete novice when I go shopping for running shoes.


----------



## Ruthie5671

QOTD Thursday, January 19

I am giving you a choice today. Pick one or you can do both!

A new team member has just joined the challenge. Other than drink your water what piece of advice would you give them?

OR

Tell me something good that happened this week!


I'm going to pick both!!!  Hi new team member!  This is a fabulous and supportive team.  Having a rough day?  Come to the team!  Need a new chicken receipe?  Come to the team!  Want to share a funny story?  Come here!  We are all in this challenge together, and it is so good to have like-minded folks to talk to.  And, we have wonderful team leaders every week! 

What good things have happened this week?  I'm feeling much better after a couple of days of calming down.  I even have an exercise plan for today!  After work, I'm getting my hair cut (AHHHHHHH) and then I'm putting in the IPod and walking around Lowe's.  It's a huge store and I won't buy anything.  I was going to walk at Wal-Mart, but I feared that the yummy chicken smells from the deli would sabatoge me!   I'm not sure how long I can walk before I want to collapse, but something is better than nothing.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## JacksLilWench

Rose&Mike said:


> Good morning! Has anyone noticed that Disboards has been very slow the last couple of days?
> 
> Here is the QOTD.
> 
> *QOTD Thursday, January 19
> 
> I am giving you a choice today. Pick one or you can do both!
> 
> A new team member has just joined the challenge. Other than drink your water what piece of advice would you give them?
> 
> OR
> 
> Tell me something good that happened this week!*



Hi new members!!!  The best piece of advice is to keep on truckin'.  You will have rough days and easy days, lose weeks and gain weeks.  But it can never get better if you give up!  

I feel like I need to tell myself that today   I had a pretty big lunch yesterday, and I thought I would weigh myself this morning.  Not the brightest idea I've ever had...

According to the scale, I gained back what I lost and then another .25lbs.  So I was frustrated and just had something for lunch I shouldn't have had   But I am going to make it better the rest of the day.  I am halfway through my water for the day, and have already planned my exercise out- 40min walk, 15 (or as close as I can get) min. running, and 40mins of pilates.  It's definitely a last chance workout for me, lol!  Wish me luck!


----------



## jillbur

Rose&Mike said:


> Good morning! Has anyone noticed that Disboards has been very slow the last couple of days?
> 
> Here is the QOTD.
> 
> *QOTD Thursday, January 19
> 
> I am giving you a choice today. Pick one or you can do both!
> 
> A new team member has just joined the challenge. Other than drink your water what piece of advice would you give them?
> 
> OR
> 
> Tell me something good that happened this week!*
> 
> Have a great Thursday! I should be able to jump on this evening. I am working today and then going to the gym after work. I am up a little bit this week, so I am hoping to be on task today and see at least a maintain tomorrow!



I am glad it's slow for everyone. I was going to toss my netbook across the room yesterday! Good thing I didn't.

QOTD~Track all your food and water AND don't throw in the towel. Tracking food really helps me stay on plan or I would probably go 1000 calories over everyday. And no matter what kind of day you are having or what you just ate that might not be the best choice, don't give up! Come here for support. We've all been there and will try to help as much as possible!

DH is on break from school , so we've been spending every evening together as a family playing games and hanging out. It's been a blast! 


Pamela~I know I multi-quoted but apparently it didn't want me to respond to you lol! I am hoping if we relocate, we can get a 4 bedroom house so DSs and I can have a toy/Lego room/office area. I wish we had an extra room for Legos. They play with them everyday, so at least I get my monies worth!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ugh! It's snowing like crazy here and we are under a winter weather advisory. I don't know if I'll be able to make it to the gym tonight. If not, I'll do a dvd (I have the abs diet workout dvd and really enjoy it). 

I am also hoping to make a menu for the weekend and next week so I can grocery shop tomorrow after work. I feel like we are constantly eating the same things because we cook at home almost everyday. Maybe I'll jump on allrecipes and look for something different. I wish wings were healthy. We have a great wing place here~Quaker Steak & Lube (the original). It's so yummy, but sooooooo bad for you!

By the way, I've been trying to motivate myself to push a little harder to reach a goal I set for myself. I've seen some ideas on here (like the manicure, pedicure, etc). I think if I reach my goal (I should say WHEN I reach my goal) I am going to buy myself a Disney gift card so I can use it for our next trip. And, I'll look better than the last trip! It's a win-win 

I hope everyone enjoys their day and here's some  for our weigh in tomorrow! 

GO TEAM DONALD!!

Jill


----------



## DisFam95

QOTD:

The things that works for me is the journaling.  I am a grazer!  All those "little bites" of things ADD UP!!  There are a lot of many great website to help you with that too and if you have a smartphone most have apps to connect so when you are out you can look up and add things.

Also prepare yourself when you are going out to eat.  Familiarize yourself with the foods offered at where you are going or where you usually dine out.  I go out w/ my girlfriends monthly for dinner and I always try to find out before hand where we've picked and decide using the website menus (most have them).  That way I don;t feel overwhelmed when I get there!

I was shocked when I looked up the nutritional info at the BBQ place we go to.  I can't recall what it was right now but it was something veggie (not a casserole of any kind or something obviously bad for you) but I really thought it would be a good choice and it was loaded w fat and calories!

Be prepared and knowledge is power!!!!


About things going good - I'd have to say my whole week so far!!  I've done well on my workouts and my food and had no real obstacles.  I know that will change but I'm just enjoying this week and take it day by day!

I'm actually excited to weigh tomorrow.  This is week one for me so I know that's always a good week for me since all focused and all.  Give me a couple weeks and frustrations will set in!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

Ruthie5671 said:


> Wow, I'm just overwhelmed with the responses and support from Team Donald.  I really almost cried.  My non-existant exercise plan is just that - non-existant.  I don't own a treadmill or belong to a gym.  I wish that our finances could afford that (the YMCA is five miles from my house).  I have heard of the Walk Off the Pounds DVD's that I'm trying to get from the library.  They are very popular, so I'm on a waiting list.  I know that I can go walk at Wal-Mart and that may be the most realistic option for me.  I have a very sit down job (supervisor at the child protective services office).  No stairs to climb and very small office.
> 
> Thanks again for all the support.  What a wonderful team to be a part of.  Sending love and hugs to everyone.


Great job Ruthie!!!  Also, I am excited to hear how your trip around Lowes goes....I could never go there and just walk since I would be tempted to buy new stuff for my house....i can't resist a good home improvement sale!!

Good luck!!!



akhaloha said:


> For me it's Goldfish!  If I even start eating them I go bananas and end up eating way too much!  So I don't even buy them.  The other one is red Swedish Fish - they are like gummy bears.  Only the red ones - not sure why.  My mom was from Sweden and every year my grandmother would bring me some when she would come visit so it reminds me of happy times.  Now they sell them here so it's too easily accessible.  I can never have just one or two.



Swedish Fish are soooo good!  Every time I go to Ikea it seems they always have them on sale in the little food section....I usually resist but sometimes you just have to have them 



			
				MaryPoppins;43780578 said:
			
		

> Okay ... now for my whining!  I have had a really bad day.  No exercise today and went over my calories for the day ....
> 
> My husband called me at work ... the secretary put him through.  (He never calls me at work.)  He got a call from my Dad's PCP telling him that my dad was at a doctor's appointment and had to see an eye doctor that day because of his eye issues.  They couldn't find my mom ... since she was at my aunt's surgery that day.  And this was after my husband had to take my brother in-law to the hospital who has cancer ...  today. (No, I really am not making this up!)  He is still out (8:30 PM).... after meeting his sister an hour away to sell their extra car ...(this is the same sister that's husband has cancer).  I have had to hold the poster contest for our local musical ... which was scheduled for today, along with getting my two sons ready to leave for CO for the x-mas present tomorrow ... planned since September (my husband has to be up at 4 AM to drive them to the airport).  There is way more to this story .... but don't even have the time to elaborate.
> 
> I promise I will be better tomorrow Donald friends! .... sigh ....
> 
> QOTD Wednesday, January 18
> Weight watchers and lots of plans say that you can eat anything and lose weight. (Moderation of course!) And for the most part, I think completely depriving yourself of your favorite treats is a recipe for frustration and even a reason many people fall off the wagon.
> 
> Having said that, is there a food you need to avoid? One that you just can't have around or you go a little crazy? Do you have treats worked into your healthy living plan or are you avoiding somethings completely right now?
> 
> Right now ... I could eat anything in excess.  Cake is my real downfall.


I am so sorry to hear about your bad day...I hope things calm down a bit today...



mommyof2Pirates said:


> whew I am finally all caught up.  I tried to get on a few times today but work is just too busy.  We are opening our expansion area in 2wks and now is the time to get all the equipment and furniture in.  Its a bit hectic.
> 
> I have to say my birthday is like my favorite day of the year.  I think I will even feel like this when/if I am 90.  The sad part is my day felt pretty ordinary but thanks to all my friends on here and on facebook and real life sending me birthday wishes it made it special.
> 
> I ate great today and I allowed myself a treat but counted the calories.  I had a chocolate covered oreo.  It was devine and so worth the calories.  I even forced myself to go to the gym and run even though I really wanted to curl up on the couch and watch american idol.
> 
> My first mini goal I set for myself is just around the corner.  I only have a few lbs to go.  My first reward is to treat myself to a movie.  I just hope something good is out when I meet my goal or that will be disappointing.
> 
> Alright friends keep up the good work.  Talk to you all soon.


You go Birthday Girl!!  The oreo sounds like the perfect treat!  I love mini goals!!  when I lose 10 pounds I am going to treat myself to a massage...well I actually paid for it through Groupon but I won't get it until 10lbs are gone!  I can't wait!



VirataMama4 said:


> Good Morning everyone!
> 
> I now know how overwhelmed some feel when they miss a day on this thread!  Its kinda daunting to have to go back and try to catch up.
> 
> My sore throat is now a full blown cold and I'm sure it will be broncitis before long...  Thats just the story of my life, especially when something in the air is irritating me.  I'm guessing its all the mold and marshy stuff we have this year because of all the rain.   I'm hoping that I'll be able to get in Week 2 Day 3 of C25k today, but I may have to walk some the "run" parts, but I was planning on repeating week 2 anyways...
> 
> On a good note we are doing a trial run with a new dog!   We already have a Shih Tzu/Maltese and I've been wanting another.  I found someone that was getting rid of a 3yr Pom, I showed her pic to DH and he said ok!   So we picked her up yesterday and so far it seems to be working out with both dogs. Her name is Foxie Fauna Marie (we added the 2 last names cuz all our animals have to have long crazy names.)
> 
> Now, I'm off to try to read the rest of the pages I missed!


So sorry the cold hit you so hard, BUT  for your new doggie!!  Love the name!



Rose&Mike said:


> Good morning! Has anyone noticed that Disboards has been very slow the last couple of days?
> 
> Here is the QOTD.
> 
> *QOTD Thursday, January 19
> 
> I am giving you a choice today. Pick one or you can do both!
> 
> A new team member has just joined the challenge. Other than drink your water what piece of advice would you give them?
> 
> OR
> 
> Tell me something good that happened this week!*
> 
> Have a great Thursday! I should be able to jump on this evening. I am working today and then going to the gym after work. I am up a little bit this week, so I am hoping to be on task today and see at least a maintain tomorrow!



Totally slow boards...thought it was my computer...guess not!

I would tell new members to write it all down.  I'm using the "Lose It!" app on my phone and I went WAY over my calories the first two days...who knew!  Now I write it all down and have been under the past four days (not by a lot but enough that I could have a diet hot chocolate at night!)

Good thing that happened this week was that I fit in my pants....really....the holiday weight seems to be almost off and I fit into my pre-Christmas-all-you-can-eat pants! 



pjlla said:


> I'll share something good too!  I cleaned up my scrapbooking area (not that it is ever really bad, but I like organizing it!) and reorganized my "yearly" packets.  I keep a manila envelope for each year that I haven't scrapped yet.  I throw movie ticket stubs and things like that.... anything that I might want to add to a scrapbook page eventually.  Then, when I come to that year in my scrapping, I pull out the envelope to see what I have!  Plus I keep the full calendar for every year, for reference, in case I can't remember when something happened or the digital date on a photo is wrong.  After I'm done scrapping that year I make a pocket page for the kids' scrapbook to hold any remaining keepsakes that didn't get scrapped and I toss out the calendar.   But the file bin I was using had gotten messy and cluttered and disorganized.  So I spent two days worth of my scrapping time to fix it up and it is beautiful!    I bought a pretty white bin at Target and some white envelopes at Target.  Everything went into new envelopes that are neatly dated (in pencil so that I can erase and reuse) and in order with their calendars!  Plus I was able to trash some stuff that I don't even know WHY I was keeping!!  I went from two mis-matched disorganized, overstuffed bins to one neat pretty organized bin!  LOVE IT!!


I'm a scrapper too!  I've been trying to clean up my "travel" bag for my 3 day bed and breakfast crop on Feb 3-5 but I haven't decided what I am cropping yet   I think I am going to continue my "Disney through the years" book....dreaming of my next visit!



donaldandpirates said:


> I was able to do 2 miles in 28 minutes yesterday and not feel tired afterward!!!    I've got 100 lbs. to lose, and this made me feel incredible!  I also watched some YouTube videos of past Princess Halfs to get me excited for 2013.
> 
> I'm sooo glad I'm not the only one who has been seeing this!


You GO Girl!!!



JacksLilWench said:


> Hi new members!!!  The best piece of advice is to keep on truckin'.  You will have rough days and easy days, lose weeks and gain weeks.  But it can never get better if you give up!
> 
> I feel like I need to tell myself that today   I had a pretty big lunch yesterday, and I thought I would weigh myself this morning.  Not the brightest idea I've ever had...
> 
> According to the scale, I gained back what I lost and then another .25lbs.  So I was frustrated and just had something for lunch I shouldn't have had   But I am going to make it better the rest of the day.  I am halfway through my water for the day, and have already planned my exercise out- 40min walk, 15 (or as close as I can get) min. running, and 40mins of pilates.  It's definitely a last chance workout for me, lol!  Wish me luck!


Good luck on your last chance workout!! My feet will be on the treadmill around 4:30 today!!



jillbur said:


> I am glad it's slow for everyone. I was going to toss my netbook across the room yesterday! Good thing I didn't.
> 
> QOTD~Track all your food and water AND don't throw in the towel. Tracking food really helps me stay on plan or I would probably go 1000 calories over everyday. And no matter what kind of day you are having or what you just ate that might not be the best choice, don't give up! Come here for support. We've all been there and will try to help as much as possible!
> 
> DH is on break from school , so we've been spending every evening together as a family playing games and hanging out. It's been a blast!
> 
> 
> Pamela~I know I multi-quoted but apparently it didn't want me to respond to you lol! I am hoping if we relocate, we can get a 4 bedroom house so DSs and I can have a toy/Lego room/office area. I wish we had an extra room for Legos. They play with them everyday, so at least I get my monies worth!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Ugh! It's snowing like crazy here and we are under a winter weather advisory. I don't know if I'll be able to make it to the gym tonight. If not, I'll do a dvd (I have the abs diet workout dvd and really enjoy it).
> 
> I am also hoping to make a menu for the weekend and next week so I can grocery shop tomorrow after work. I feel like we are constantly eating the same things because we cook at home almost everyday. Maybe I'll jump on allrecipes and look for something different. I wish wings were healthy. We have a great wing place here~Quaker Steak & Lube (the original). It's so yummy, but sooooooo bad for you!
> 
> By the way, I've been trying to motivate myself to push a little harder to reach a goal I set for myself. I've seen some ideas on here (like the manicure, pedicure, etc). I think if I reach my goal (I should say WHEN I reach my goal) I am going to buy myself a Disney gift card so I can use it for our next trip. And, I'll look better than the last trip! It's a win-win
> 
> I hope everyone enjoys their day and here's some  for our weigh in tomorrow!
> 
> GO TEAM DONALD!!
> 
> Jill


Lol!  Hang in there Jill!! You can do it!  I hope the snow let's you out for some last chance workout fun 

*************************************

Happy Thursday!!!  Not much to report today...lots of juniors coming in to talk about their initial college lists and spring break visit plans.  Brian and I were supposed to head into NYC tonight (I am 30 miles away) to see Mary Poppins on Broadway but it looks like snow/cold/ice in the forecast - mass transit is a pain in the tush in the bad weather.  He also has to get his resume updated tonight for some job interviews....and I should be at the gym, not eating yummy Italian food at Becco on Restaurant Row....

Anyway, FUNNY story!!!  My nephew, Brady, is four and my sister is pregnant with her second.  They want the sex of the baby to be a surprise.  Last night I was Skyping with Brady and I asked him if he thought the baby was a boy or a girl and he said, "Yaya (he calls me Yaya) it's alllll a mystery" I almost fell off my chair....a mystery...he's 4!!!  I think he's watching too many Scooby Doo cartoons!  He also informed me that he is having a bowling birthday party this year (April birthday) and he will allow me to bowl with him because, "you know Yaya, old people can bowl too."  This kid cracks me up!

Well, I better pack up and get myself home so I can change for the gym!  Since dinner plans were canceled I better find something for dinner too....offf to check skinnytaste.com!

Good luck Donalds on weigh ins tomorrow!!!


----------



## pjlla

donaldandpirates said:


> I was able to do 2 miles in 28 minutes yesterday and not feel tired afterward!!!    I've got 100 lbs. to lose, and this made me feel incredible!  I also watched some YouTube videos of past Princess Halfs to get me excited for 2013.
> 
> 
> I'm sooo glad I'm not the only one who has been seeing this!



Great job!  That is a good time for 2 miles!



Ruthie5671 said:


> QOTD Thursday, January 19
> 
> I am giving you a choice today. Pick one or you can do both!
> 
> A new team member has just joined the challenge. Other than drink your water what piece of advice would you give them?
> 
> OR
> 
> Tell me something good that happened this week!
> 
> 
> I'm going to pick both!!!  Hi new team member!  This is a fabulous and supportive team.  Having a rough day?  Come to the team!  Need a new chicken receipe?  Come to the team!  Want to share a funny story?  Come here!  We are all in this challenge together, and it is so good to have like-minded folks to talk to.  And, we have wonderful team leaders every week!
> 
> What good things have happened this week?  I'm feeling much better after a couple of days of calming down.  I even have an exercise plan for today!  After work, I'm getting my hair cut (AHHHHHHH) and then I'm putting in the IPod and walking around Lowe's.  It's a huge store and I won't buy anything.  I was going to walk at Wal-Mart, but I feared that the yummy chicken smells from the deli would sabatoge me!   I'm not sure how long I can walk before I want to collapse, but something is better than nothing.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Glad you have been able to calm down some. I'm glad you were able to share with us and hopefully you were able to take some of the advise with the love that it was given. I'm happy to see you are still posting. I was afraid you'd fall into a funk and drop out of sight.

Enjoy your walk at Lowes....come tell us if you see any good sales!



JacksLilWench said:


> Hi new members!!!  The best piece of advice is to keep on truckin'.  You will have rough days and easy days, lose weeks and gain weeks.  But it can never get better if you give up!
> 
> I feel like I need to tell myself that today   I had a pretty big lunch yesterday, and I thought I would weigh myself this morning.  Not the brightest idea I've ever had...
> 
> According to the scale, I gained back what I lost and then another .25lbs.  So I was frustrated and just had something for lunch I shouldn't have had   But I am going to make it better the rest of the day.  I am halfway through my water for the day, and have already planned my exercise out- 40min walk, 15 (or as close as I can get) min. running, and 40mins of pilates.  It's definitely a last chance workout for me, lol!  Wish me luck!



Your last chance w/o will be great, I'm sure. I really need to try Pilates some time.



jillbur said:


> I am glad it's slow for everyone. I was going to toss my netbook across the room yesterday! Good thing I didn't.
> 
> QOTD~Track all your food and water AND don't throw in the towel. Tracking food really helps me stay on plan or I would probably go 1000 calories over everyday. And no matter what kind of day you are having or what you just ate that might not be the best choice, don't give up! Come here for support. We've all been there and will try to help as much as possible!
> 
> DH is on break from school , so we've been spending every evening together as a family playing games and hanging out. It's been a blast!
> 
> 
> Pamela~I know I multi-quoted but apparently it didn't want me to respond to you lol! I am hoping if we relocate, we can get a 4 bedroom house so DSs and I can have a toy/Lego room/office area. I wish we had an extra room for Legos. They play with them everyday, so at least I get my monies worth!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Ugh! It's snowing like crazy here and we are under a winter weather advisory. I don't know if I'll be able to make it to the gym tonight. If not, I'll do a dvd (I have the abs diet workout dvd and really enjoy it).
> 
> I am also hoping to make a menu for the weekend and next week so I can grocery shop tomorrow after work. I feel like we are constantly eating the same things because we cook at home almost everyday. Maybe I'll jump on allrecipes and look for something different. I wish wings were healthy. We have a great wing place here~Quaker Steak & Lube (the original). It's so yummy, but sooooooo bad for you!
> 
> By the way, I've been trying to motivate myself to push a little harder to reach a goal I set for myself. I've seen some ideas on here (like the manicure, pedicure, etc). I think if I reach my goal (I should say WHEN I reach my goal) I am going to buy myself a Disney gift card so I can use it for our next trip. And, I'll look better than the last trip! It's a win-win
> 
> I hope everyone enjoys their day and here's some  for our weigh in tomorrow!
> 
> GO TEAM DONALD!!
> 
> Jill



I agree about Legos.... They are all over the place but the kids love them! DH found a few sets in the clearance aisle at Walmart last night. He bought a few....nothing that DS was asking for, but he loved the little Harry Potter set with Dobby. We will save the others for extra birthday gifts for DS next week. 

An extra bedroom would be wonderful! Always wished we had built our house a bit differently and had another bedroom.  It wouldn't have been too difficult or expensive but we didn't imagine we would still be there 18 years later!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Great job Ruthie!!!  Also, I am excited to hear how your trip around Lowes goes....I could never go there and just walk since I would be tempted to buy new stuff for my house....i can't resist a good home improvement sale!!
> 
> Good luck!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Swedish Fish are soooo good!  Every time I go to Ikea it seems they always have them on sale in the little food section....I usually resist but sometimes you just have to have them
> 
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about your bad day...I hope things calm down a bit today...
> 
> 
> You go Birthday Girl!!  The oreo sounds like the perfect treat!  I love mini goals!!  when I lose 10 pounds I am going to treat myself to a massage...well I actually paid for it through Groupon but I won't get it until 10lbs are gone!  I can't wait!
> 
> 
> So sorry the cold hit you so hard, BUT  for your new doggie!!  Love the name!
> 
> 
> 
> Totally slow boards...thought it was my computer...guess not!
> 
> I would tell new members to write it all down.  I'm using the "Lose It!" app on my phone and I went WAY over my calories the first two days...who knew!  Now I write it all down and have been under the past four days (not by a lot but enough that I could have a diet hot chocolate at night!)
> 
> Good thing that happened this week was that I fit in my pants....really....the holiday weight seems to be almost off and I fit into my pre-Christmas-all-you-can-eat pants!
> 
> 
> I'm a scrapper too!  I've been trying to clean up my "travel" bag for my 3 day bed and breakfast crop on Feb 3-5 but I haven't decided what I am cropping yet   I think I am going to continue my "Disney through the years" book....dreaming of my next visit!
> 
> 
> You GO Girl!!!
> 
> 
> Good luck on your last chance workout!! My feet will be on the treadmill around 4:30 today!!
> 
> 
> Lol!  Hang in there Jill!! You can do it!  I hope the snow let's you out for some last chance workout fun
> 
> *************************************
> 
> Happy Thursday!!!  Not much to report today...lots of juniors coming in to talk about their initial college lists and spring break visit plans.  Brian and I were supposed to head into NYC tonight (I am 30 miles away) to see Mary Poppins on Broadway but it looks like snow/cold/ice in the forecast - mass transit is a pain in the tush in the bad weather.  He also has to get his resume updated tonight for some job interviews....and I should be at the gym, not eating yummy Italian food at Becco on Restaurant Row....
> 
> Anyway, FUNNY story!!!  My nephew, Brady, is four and my sister is pregnant with her second.  They want the sex of the baby to be a surprise.  Last night I was Skyping with Brady and I asked him if he thought the baby was a boy or a girl and he said, "Yaya (he calls me Yaya) it's alllll a mystery" I almost fell off my chair....a mystery...he's 4!!!  I think he's watching too many Scooby Doo cartoons!  He also informed me that he is having a bowling birthday party this year (April birthday) and he will allow me to bowl with him because, "you know Yaya, old people can bowl too."  This kid cracks me up!
> 
> Well, I better pack up and get myself home so I can change for the gym!  Since dinner plans were canceled I better find something for dinner too....offf to check skinnytaste.com!
> 
> Good luck Donalds on weigh ins tomorrow!!!



Funny about your nephew.... Mine used to call me P-P... He is 18 now and still does sometimes!

Did you already buy the theater tix? Hope not. Enjoy your evening at home.



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Well I did the best I could to do replies with the IPad.  I still haven't figured out how to highlight and delete, or cut and paste, but I'm learning.

I opted NOT to bring a scrapping project. I hurt my shoulder lugging heavy bags into the lodge last week and didn't want a repeat...so I brought a book, a magazine, and my IPad.....plus drinks and snacks for the kids, of course. 

Wellll....I need to proofread this carefully, as I'm sure it's a mess! Trying to stay warm here at the mountain............P


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

Rose&Mike said:


> Good morning! Has anyone noticed that Disboards has been very slow the last couple of days?
> 
> Here is the QOTD.
> 
> *QOTD Thursday, January 19
> 
> I am giving you a choice today. Pick one or you can do both!
> 
> A new team member has just joined the challenge. Other than drink your water what piece of advice would you give them?
> 
> OR
> 
> Tell me something good that happened this week!*



Oh to anybody new, I would tell them to just don't quit.  No matter if you have a bad day, gain weight, or whatever, just keep going.  This is the first time I've really taken this advice myself, but I'm feeling pretty good lately.  Also, I think the writing what you eat is a great idea.  I am soooo bad at that    I did it the first week and had a great weightloss.  Ever since, I've really slacked, especially this week.  It seems so time consuming to write all my portions and everything.  BUT, I realize it is really helpful, so I would tell them to try really hard to do that.  I'm going to also.  See, we learn from our mistakes!  

And yes, this site has been SO SLOW!!  I am so glad it wasn't just me!


----------



## belledreamer

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD Thursday, January 19
> 
> I am giving you a choice today. Pick one or you can do both!
> 
> A new team member has just joined the challenge. Other than drink your water what piece of advice would you give them?
> 
> OR
> 
> Tell me something good that happened this week!*



I'll do both! 

I have two pieces of advice.  

1.) If you have time to watch a 30 minute TV show, you can exercise for 30 minutes.  And exercise doesn't mean just going to the gym.  Taking 30 minutes to walk around a store, raking leaves or playing an active Wii game with your kids is still exercise.

2.) Just because you're trying to eat better doesn't mean you have to deprive yourself of everything you love.  For instance, I LOVE Reese's Peanut Butter Cups.  But when I need it, instead of getting the King Size pack, I get the Mini's and only eat one or two. Everything in moderation.

Like my DM always says:  'It's okay to have a cookie or two every once in a while; It's not ok to eat the whole package at once.' 

And for the second question, since I've been doing really well on my diet, exercise and HH so far, I found one of my favorite shows on DVD, (Lois and Clark: the New Adventures of Superman Season 1) on sale for $5!! 

Needless to say, I  bought it.  I was actually preferring to wait until I hit my 200lb goal first but since it was the last one on the shelf, I wanted to make sure I got it.  Nothing like Dean Cain as the 'Man of Steel'... 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
Was still kind of low with my calories yesterday, not quite at 1,200.  But I'm trying to do better today.  I never would have thought one of my challenges would be to make sure I had ENOUGH calories... 

Had my first experience working out in a gym last night.  Oh...my...gosh.  It is literally like nothing I've ever experienced before.  Spent 20 minutes on the treadmill, 12 minutes on the bike, and my friend who used to work there showed my how to do some of the other machines.  Literally the most I've felt the effects of a workout since I've started.  Got home, took a hot shower and within 5 minutes of turning out the light was knocked out.  I don't think I turned over all night.  We've got plans to go work out again this week and I'm thinking a full membership may be in my future.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Did everyone have a good day?

I had a really busy day at work and then I went to the gym. Now I am icing my foot and then I need to get some dinner. I'm not going to try to multiquote tonight. Not enough time!

*Karen*--loved hearing about your nephew! And too exciting that your DSis is having another.

*Ruthie*--So glad you are doing better!

*I absolutely loved reading everyone's advice for new folks and the good things that happened this week!*

**I wanted to throw this out there. From the looks of it, there are still a few coaching slots left. Double check with Janis. I want to encourage everyone to give coaching a try. You don't have to respond to every single reply, just be as supportive as you can be for that week.

Having said that, I had a tough week food wise, and will probably not have a loss, but having to focus on coaching kept my mind where it needed to be, and hopefully it won't end up being that big of a deal. 

I am seriously considering going back to maintain. So what if I don't make my hs/college weight. I am not looking too bad for 40 something. I'm going to think about it. My body seems to be pretty happy at this weight, and even though I probably still have a few pounds I could lose, I am just not sure if it is worth it. So we'll see. If I go back to maintain, I am in the range I was in last fall.

I really enjoyed being your coach this week. 

I hope everyone sees great things on the scale. *Don't forget to include your team name when you pm your weight. And don't forget to pm those HH points!*


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

VirataMama4 said:


> Her name is Foxie Fauna Marie (we added the 2 last names cuz all our animals have to have long crazy names.)
> 
> Now, I'm off to try to read the rest of the pages I missed!



Ok that is just too funny.  I love the name.  Glad she is doing well and you are enjoying your two poochies.



Rose&Mike said:


> Good morning! Has anyone noticed that Disboards has been very slow the last couple of days?
> 
> Here is the QOTD.
> 
> *QOTD Thursday, January 19
> 
> I am giving you a choice today. Pick one or you can do both!
> 
> A new team member has just joined the challenge. Other than drink your water what piece of advice would you give them?
> 
> OR
> 
> Tell me something good that happened this week!*



Yes they are annoying slow.  I thought it was just my computer.

1. I say plan plan plan.  If you have a plan in place for the day as far as eating and exercising it is easier to stick with it.  I find when I stop planning thats when it all falls apart.

2.  1 of the great things that happened this week is I found out I will be going to disney in October.  I dont think anything else can beat that.



Ruthie5671 said:


> What good things have happened this week?  I'm feeling much better after a couple of days of calming down.  I even have an exercise plan for today!  After work, I'm getting my hair cut (AHHHHHHH) and then I'm putting in the IPod and walking around Lowe's.  It's a huge store and I won't buy anything.  I was going to walk at Wal-Mart, but I feared that the yummy chicken smells from the deli would sabatoge me!   I'm not sure how long I can walk before I want to collapse, but something is better than nothing.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Good for you Ruthie.  Im glad you are feeling better and getting out there and moving.



jillbur said:


> By the way, I've been trying to motivate myself to push a little harder to reach a goal I set for myself. I've seen some ideas on here (like the manicure, pedicure, etc). I think if I reach my goal (I should say WHEN I reach my goal) I am going to buy myself a Disney gift card so I can use it for our next trip. And, I'll look better than the last trip! It's a win-win



ooh now thats a good incentive reward.  I may have to steal that idea.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Anyway, FUNNY story!!!  My nephew, Brady, is four and my sister is pregnant with her second.  They want the sex of the baby to be a surprise.  Last night I was Skyping with Brady and I asked him if he thought the baby was a boy or a girl and he said, "Yaya (he calls me Yaya) it's alllll a mystery" I almost fell off my chair....a mystery...he's 4!!!  I think he's watching too many Scooby Doo cartoons!  He also informed me that he is having a bowling birthday party this year (April birthday) and he will allow me to bowl with him because, "you know Yaya, old people can bowl too."  This kid cracks me up!



aaw he is so funny.  Is this the sister who last year had a miscarriage.  I am so happy that she is having another baby.

**********************************************************

Hi all!  I have to say today I have a bit of the winter blues.  Not sure why but I am just feeling kinda tired and blah today.  Hopefully this feeling passes soon.  I am currently out of calories for the day and I dont intend on doing any exercise since it is my off day but I am still feeling hungry.  I am in one of those moods where I just want to eat everything in site.  

I WILL CONTROL MYSELF....there I said it so now I will hold myself accountable.

Ok well I am off to share the couch with my 4yr old Nick.  We are going to cuddle and watch a movie while big brother and daddy are at basketball practice. 

Have a good night and good luck with the weigh in's tomorrow.


----------



## VirataMama4

Good Evening Everyone! 


Well, I forced myself to finish week 2 of c25k today, instead of skipping a second day.  It was tough to breath on the running parts (due to having a cold), so I did more of a fast walk/slow jog.  But I finished it and plan on repeating week 2.  I just wasn't as comfortable doing the rotations as I want to be.  

Other then that today was a rough day, eating wise.  I felt like I grazed all day.  Granted most of my grazing was on Pomegranate Craisins, and I know I'll be paying for it tomorrow.  

I am nervous to get on the scale tomorrow as its been steady at .5lbs lost since last Friday.  I was really hoping for a bigger loss, since next week is PMS week and I know thats not gonna be a good week...  It doesn't help that DH starts night on Sunday, so we all have to do alittle adjusting.  And for some reason DS4 is a monster when daddy is gone, which since daddy is in the Navy isn't a good thing!   But it is why his nickname is Monster.


----------



## Mary•Poppins

Ruthie5671 said:


> QOTD Thursday, January 19
> 
> I am giving you a choice today. Pick one or you can do both!
> 
> A new team member has just joined the challenge. Other than drink your water what piece of advice would you give them?
> 
> OR
> 
> Tell me something good that happened this week!
> 
> 
> I'm going to pick both!!!  Hi new team member!  This is a fabulous and supportive team.  Having a rough day?  Come to the team!  Need a new chicken receipe?  Come to the team!  Want to share a funny story?  Come here!  We are all in this challenge together, and it is so good to have like-minded folks to talk to.  And, we have wonderful team leaders every week!
> 
> What good things have happened this week?  I'm feeling much better after a couple of days of calming down.  I even have an exercise plan for today!  After work, I'm getting my hair cut (AHHHHHHH) and then I'm putting in the IPod and walking around Lowe's.  It's a huge store and I won't buy anything.  I was going to walk at Wal-Mart, but I feared that the yummy chicken smells from the deli would sabatoge me!   I'm not sure how long I can walk before I want to collapse, but something is better than nothing.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



This sounds like a great plan!  I also don't think I could walk around Walmart ... I would usually end up buying something (that I probably don't need).  Now walking at Lowes .... I would be fine!  Keep up the great work!  Let us know how your walk went.


QOTD Thursday, January 19

I am giving you a choice today. Pick one or you can do both!

A new team member has just joined the challenge. Other than drink your water what piece of advice would you give them?

OR

Tell me something good that happened this week!

I would also say, track your food ... on the good days and bad days.  (Did you know that a Big Mac Value meal is all the calories I am suppose to eat for the day?   I do now!)

And ... I have been pretty good at exercising since the beginning of the year.  I wanted to run a 5k (I have never done this.) A member of my book club is running The 4th Annual Superhero Run in April.  I mentioned it to my husband and he said, sign up all up for it!  My husband hasn't been able to exercise since he has had some foot problems, so I didn't think he would want to do it.  I have told my teenage boys I am going to beat them (they think they can run it without training and beat me ... I am going to show them .... maybe )  And quite a few  book club members signed up too.  You also can dress up as a superhero ... I am probably just going to wear a cape. Or I could really dress up and embarrass my children ... I might have to think about this!  I am excited for my first race.

And thank you for the support after my bad day yesterday.  I would like to say I am back on the bandwagon, but I didn't sleep much and I'm not "good" when I don't get enough sleep.  But I have my running/walking clothes out for tomorrow.  I think it might be a walk since we are getting quite a bit of snow.  I really hope school is not canceled tomorrow ...  I hate making the days up in June.

Good Luck tomorrow fellow Donalds!


----------



## amykathleen2005

Rose&Mike said:


> Good morning! Has anyone noticed that Disboards has been very slow the last couple of days?
> 
> Here is the QOTD.
> 
> *QOTD Thursday, January 19
> 
> I am giving you a choice today. Pick one or you can do both!
> 
> A new team member has just joined the challenge. Other than drink your water what piece of advice would you give them?
> 
> OR
> 
> Tell me something good that happened this week!*



Hmmm. I would say track everything you eat. Every single thing I have eaten since I started this challenge is posted on my My Fitness Pal. That way I can track all nutrients and see how I am doing. Also that way I can also show myself that I am eating within my calorie range. I think in the past I forgot that a little bite here and there counts. Going along with this, if you are going to a restaurant, pick out what you are going to eat by looking online at the nutrition labels BEFORE you get there. A salad may seem harmless but if you happen to pick the one that is over 1,000 cals you're in trouble.

Something good that happened this week......the 3rd/4th grade class I teach Social Studies to has always been difficult and a challenge for me, but since I started a new incentive program with immediate points for good behavior things have improved dramatically. They are like a different class!


----------



## jillbur

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Good thing that happened this week was that I fit in my pants....really....the holiday weight seems to be almost off and I fit into my pre-Christmas-all-you-can-eat pants!
> 
> Lol!  Hang in there Jill!! You can do it!  I hope the snow let's you out for some last chance workout fun
> 
> *************************************
> 
> Happy Thursday!!!  Not much to report today...lots of juniors coming in to talk about their initial college lists and spring break visit plans.  Brian and I were supposed to head into NYC tonight (I am 30 miles away) to see Mary Poppins on Broadway but it looks like snow/cold/ice in the forecast - mass transit is a pain in the tush in the bad weather.  He also has to get his resume updated tonight for some job interviews....and I should be at the gym, not eating yummy Italian food at Becco on Restaurant Row....
> 
> Anyway, FUNNY story!!!  My nephew, Brady, is four and my sister is pregnant with her second.  They want the sex of the baby to be a surprise.  Last night I was Skyping with Brady and I asked him if he thought the baby was a boy or a girl and he said, "Yaya (he calls me Yaya) it's alllll a mystery" I almost fell off my chair....a mystery...he's 4!!!  I think he's watching too many Scooby Doo cartoons!  He also informed me that he is having a bowling birthday party this year (April birthday) and he will allow me to bowl with him because, "you know Yaya, old people can bowl too."  This kid cracks me up!
> 
> Well, I better pack up and get myself home so I can change for the gym!  Since dinner plans were canceled I better find something for dinner too....offf to check skinnytaste.com!
> 
> Good luck Donalds on weigh ins tomorrow!!!




Yay for fitting in the pants!

I did make it to the gym, but the roads were horrible. Luckily the gym is about 5 minutes away (10 minutes tonight). It stopped snowing, so DSs are upset that they won't have a delay in the moring lol.

I hope you get to see Mary Poppins another day! I bet it's pretty good.

Your nephew sounds adorable. It's so funny what little ones say. One day the dog walked in the room and I said "hey tubby wubby" and my DS5 looked at me and said "you're tubby wubby." Here, he thought I called HIM tubby wubby and he was upset so he called me it.  Kids!

I'm going to look at skinnytaste tonight. I need some new ideas.




belledreamer said:


> Like my DM always says:  'It's okay to have a cookie or two every once in a while; It's not ok to eat the whole package at once.'
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> Had my first experience working out in a gym last night.  Oh...my...gosh.  It is literally like nothing I've ever experienced before.  Spent 20 minutes on the treadmill, 12 minutes on the bike, and my friend who used to work there showed my how to do some of the other machines.  Literally the most I've felt the effects of a workout since I've started.  Got home, took a hot shower and within 5 minutes of turning out the light was knocked out.  I don't think I turned over all night.  We've got plans to go work out again this week and I'm thinking a full membership may be in my future.



Love DM! It's so true.

I absolutely love the gym. I hope you're not too sore tomorrow. If you are, don't stop! And make sure you take advantage of any help they can give you. Knowing how to use the machines will make sure you do't get an injury!!




Rose&Mike said:


> I am seriously considering going back to maintain. So what if I don't make my hs/college weight. I am not looking too bad for 40 something. I'm going to think about it. My body seems to be pretty happy at this weight, and even though I probably still have a few pounds I could lose, I am just not sure if it is worth it. So we'll see. If I go back to maintain, I am in the range I was in last fall.
> 
> I really enjoyed being your coach this week.
> 
> I hope everyone sees great things on the scale. *Don't forget to include your team name when you pm your weight. And don't forget to pm those HH points!*



Thanks so much for coaching!!

I think you look awesome! Maintaining is a good idea if your body seems happy!





mommyof2Pirates said:


> 2.  1 of the great things that happened this week is I found out I will be going to disney in October.  I dont think anything else can beat that.
> 
> ooh now thats a good incentive reward.  I may have to steal that idea.
> 
> **********************************************************
> 
> Hi all!  I have to say today I have a bit of the winter blues.  Not sure why but I am just feeling kinda tired and blah today.  Hopefully this feeling passes soon.  I am currently out of calories for the day and I dont intend on doing any exercise since it is my off day but I am still feeling hungry.  I am in one of those moods where I just want to eat everything in site.
> 
> I WILL CONTROL MYSELF....there I said it so now I will hold myself accountable.
> 
> Ok well I am off to share the couch with my 4yr old Nick.  We are going to cuddle and watch a movie while big brother and daddy are at basketball practice.
> 
> Have a good night and good luck with the weigh in's tomorrow.




Whoohoo for Disney in October! And use those Disney gift cards as incentives!

I was starving yesterday! I was out of calories before dinner and I didn't work out so I went over. Silly winter!

Have fun watching a movie with your little one. What did you watch?




VirataMama4 said:


> Good Evening Everyone!
> 
> 
> Well, I forced myself to finish week 2 of c25k today, instead of skipping a second day.  It was tough to breath on the running parts (due to having a cold), so I did more of a fast walk/slow jog.  But I finished it and plan on repeating week 2.  I just wasn't as comfortable doing the rotations as I want to be.
> 
> Other then that today was a rough day, eating wise.  I felt like I grazed all day.  Granted most of my grazing was on Pomegranate Craisins, and I know I'll be paying for it tomorrow.



Keep up the good work with c25k!

I grazed yesterday. It must be the season!




			
				MaryPoppins;43789841 said:
			
		

> And ... I have been pretty good at exercising since the beginning of the year.  I wanted to run a 5k (I have never done this.) A member of my book club is running The 4th Annual Superhero Run in April.  I mentioned it to my husband and he said, sign up all up for it!  My husband hasn't been able to exercise since he has had some foot problems, so I didn't think he would want to do it.  I have told my teenage boys I am going to beat them (they think they can run it without training and beat me ... I am going to show them .... maybe )  And quite a few  book club members signed up too.  You also can dress up as a superhero ... I am probably just going to wear a cape. Or I could really dress up and embarrass my children ... I might have to think about this!  I am excited for my first race.



I'm so excited you are running a 5k! I love 5ks and plan to do a lot more this year. DS8 runs/walks them also. I usually try to stay with him, but occasionally I run myself. DS5 did one and walked most of it (with DH). He said he's only doing 3ks, 2ks, or 1ks from now on lol. You'll have a blast and we'll all laugh when you pass your boys!!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

I am off to catch up on some shows I dvr'd. I hope everyone has an awesome weigh in tomorrow!


Jill


----------



## my3princes

Rose&Mike said:


> Good morning! Has anyone noticed that Disboards has been very slow the last couple of days?
> 
> Here is the QOTD.
> 
> *QOTD Thursday, January 19
> 
> I am giving you a choice today. Pick one or you can do both!
> 
> A new team member has just joined the challenge. Other than drink your water what piece of advice would you give them?
> 
> OR
> 
> Tell me something good that happened this week!*
> 
> Have a great Thursday! I should be able to jump on this evening. I am working today and then going to the gym after work. I am up a little bit this week, so I am hoping to be on task today and see at least a maintain tomorrow!



My advice.  Remember that this is a lifelong journey, not a race to the finish line.  While reaching a goal seems to drive us now, maintaining the goal for the rest of your life will be even harder.  Take the time to learn along the way, make positive changes that you can live with for life, not drastic adjustments that are short term.


----------



## cjdj4

Still sick  I am just going to post my answer to QOTD again and go to bed. Sorry, everyone for not posting more. 
Thank you Rose for coaching this week 



Rose&Mike said:


> Good morning! Has anyone noticed that Disboards has been very slow the last couple of days?
> 
> Here is the QOTD.
> 
> *QOTD Thursday, January 19
> 
> I am giving you a choice today. Pick one or you can do both!
> 
> A new team member has just joined the challenge. Other than drink your water what piece of advice would you give them?
> 
> OR
> 
> Tell me something good that happened this week!*




My advise for a new team member would be to put the time into tracking all your food. Download an app for your phone to track your food to help you.


----------



## amykathleen2005

I recently found this and thought I would share:


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Week 4: The Voyage of the Little Mermaid

The Little Mermaid is the first Disney movie I remember watching. It was at a slumber party. If there is one thing I like about Ariel, it is that she gets what she wants and does so to fulfill her dream. In the spirit of Ariel, think of our weight loss journeys as a voyage and our dream as our ideal weight.

This weeks 4 Habits are:

1. We all know that Ariel lives Under the Sea. In honor of the water in the sea, *Your habit is to drink a total of 64 oz. of water during the day.* You can count up to 8 oz. of tea or coffee toward your total for the day.

2. Ariel has a knack for knowing just which gizmos and gadgets she has. You need to know what youve eaten for the day. A quick check of your journal will help you know how many calories, points, etc. you can safely eat for the day. Recording what one eats and portion control are huge in weight loss and valuable habits to have. *This week, write down everything you eat as well as the portion size AND one nutritional aspect.* (Example: I had ½ cup of plain uncooked oatmeal, cooked in ½ cup of nonfat milk, with 1 tablespoon of walnuts and 1 teaspoon of brown sugar and that totals 350 calories.)

3. You dont have to eat seaweed, but you do need veggies in your diet. *This week, your habit is to have 5 servings of veggies and fruit total each day.* Use your plan to determine what counts as a serving.

4. If swimming doesnt count as exercising, I dont know what does. *Spend 15 minutes or more exercising each day.* Note: This can be five minutes of strength training before breakfast and 10 minutes of cardio after dinner or 15 minutes of a leisurely walk around a park or a game of Frisbee with your kids. Yoga counts too. Please do not feel like every workout needs to be high-intensity.

Mini-Challenges

1. Your Voyage So Far: *Write down 3 positive changes you have made since January 1, 2012.*

2. In honor of Ariels wedding, eat cake. This mini-challenge is about dessert. *On at least one day, fit a dessert (your definition) into your calories, points, etc. for the day.*


Please feel free to PM me with any questions or ask on the thread!


----------



## trinaweena

First off, a big huge giant THANK YOU to everyone who gave me suggestions on my stomach issues!!!!!! I read everything you guys wrote and I didn't reply (for reasons i will explain) and i felt horrible for not replying but i've been reading everything and i so appreciate everything you guys said. 

I've decided (after a particularly bad day yesterday) that i will be contacting my doctor and basically demanding in a nice way to be seen by someone else. I'm starting to think a lot of this may be linked to anxiety since school started yesterday and i felt awful all day and also very anxious. Either way, i want it taken care of. At least i'm ruling things out. I know I'm not pregnant (took another test today just to make sure, and then my monthly friend came so i was pretty sure haha), im pretty sure its not the lactose thing because i had some cheese and nothing, gluten is the next thing to try.

the reason i haven't been replying is two reasons 1) i don't know if anyone has been following what's happening with SOPA and PIPA and some of the sites that were shut down today, but it's something that affects me so i've been very involved in that and its been occupying a lot of my online time. and 2) school started! 

i had classes yesterday and today and so far they seem like they will be great classes. my professors seem really awesome (ratemyprofessor.com is the best site for picking classes) and while it will be A LOT of work I am pretty excited. My 20th century Europe course is actually very specific, we are only studying Occupied Western europe between 1940-1945 and the whole semester is just writing a research paper, i think it will be really interesting.

Excersice has been spotting, as well as eating but im trying to fit everything in and make good choices. I had to convince myself to go for a run today but i did it and it was a great run! Well I'm not really running yet, i restarted couch to 5k so its the run/walk but i did really great on my runs. I'm having horrible shin splints right now, but im pretty sure that's more from trekking around campus than the running. It's quite painful though. 

I must delve back into the depths of the Internet now so i bid you farewell. I will check in this weekend. And a PSA for everyone, be very careful what links you click on right now. There are some very hardcore hacks that are going on that are being done by telling people to click on links, and it could land you up to 10 years in jail. I know some of you are active on twitter and facebook and that is where you are going to see most of this stuff and its some serious stuff so..be careful! I agree with the message that's trying to get across but i don't believe that people should be unknowingly forced to participate, especially when its highly highly illegal. Again, most people probably do not have to worry at all, but just watch what you clicky clicky on!


----------



## MissDisney121

MaryPoppins;43789841 said:
			
		

> QOTD Thursday, January 19
> 
> I am giving you a choice today. Pick one or you can do both!
> 
> A new team member has just joined the challenge. Other than drink your water what piece of advice would you give them?
> 
> OR
> 
> Tell me something good that happened this week!
> 
> 
> Good Luck tomorrow fellow Donalds!



The advice I would give a new member would be to try. To really try to both eat well (even if it is just a better choice at the drive through) and workout (even if it is for only 10 minutes) even when it seems too hard and you feel too tired to do it.


----------



## buzz5985

Rose&Mike said:


> Good morning! Has anyone noticed that Disboards has been very slow the last couple of days?
> 
> Here is the QOTD.
> 
> *QOTD Thursday, January 19
> 
> I am giving you a choice today. Pick one or you can do both!
> 
> A new team member has just joined the challenge. Other than drink your water what piece of advice would you give them?
> 
> OR
> 
> Tell me something good that happened this week!*
> 
> Have a great Thursday! I should be able to jump on this evening. I am working today and then going to the gym after work. I am up a little bit this week, so I am hoping to be on task today and see at least a maintain tomorrow!



My advise would be - become a Coach for Team Donald - your so busy trying to think of questions and answering posts - you don't have any time to eat.  The following weeks are open

2/10/2012  2/16/2012  
2/17/2012  2/23/2012  
2/24/2012  3/1/2012  
3/2/2012  3/8/2012  AmyKathleen2005
3/9/2012  3/15/2012  
3/16/2012  3/22/2012 

Should I point out that Team Mickey has all their slots filled!!!!  



Ruthie5671 said:


> QOTD Thursday, January 19
> 
> I am giving you a choice today. Pick one or you can do both!
> 
> A new team member has just joined the challenge. Other than drink your water what piece of advice would you give them?
> 
> OR
> 
> Tell me something good that happened this week!
> 
> 
> I'm going to pick both!!!  Hi new team member!  This is a fabulous and supportive team.  Having a rough day?  Come to the team!  Need a new chicken receipe?  Come to the team!  Want to share a funny story?  Come here!  We are all in this challenge together, and it is so good to have like-minded folks to talk to.  And, we have wonderful team leaders every week!
> 
> What good things have happened this week?  I'm feeling much better after a couple of days of calming down.  I even have an exercise plan for today!  After work, I'm getting my hair cut (AHHHHHHH) and then I'm putting in the IPod and walking around Lowe's.  It's a huge store and I won't buy anything.  I was going to walk at Wal-Mart, but I feared that the yummy chicken smells from the deli would sabatoge me!   I'm not sure how long I can walk before I want to collapse, but something is better than nothing.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Glad to see your doing better.  And you know what - it doesn't matter how far you go today.  Just tomorrow - go a little further.  Remember baby steps.



jillbur said:


> I am glad it's slow for everyone. I was going to toss my netbook across the room yesterday! Good thing I didn't.
> 
> QOTD~Track all your food and water AND don't throw in the towel. Tracking food really helps me stay on plan or I would probably go 1000 calories over everyday. And no matter what kind of day you are having or what you just ate that might not be the best choice, don't give up! Come here for support. We've all been there and will try to help as much as possible!
> 
> DH is on break from school , so we've been spending every evening together as a family playing games and hanging out. It's been a blast!
> 
> 
> Pamela~I know I multi-quoted but apparently it didn't want me to respond to you lol! I am hoping if we relocate, we can get a 4 bedroom house so DSs and I can have a toy/Lego room/office area. I wish we had an extra room for Legos. They play with them everyday, so at least I get my monies worth!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Ugh! It's snowing like crazy here and we are under a winter weather advisory. I don't know if I'll be able to make it to the gym tonight. If not, I'll do a dvd (I have the abs diet workout dvd and really enjoy it).
> 
> I am also hoping to make a menu for the weekend and next week so I can grocery shop tomorrow after work. I feel like we are constantly eating the same things because we cook at home almost everyday. Maybe I'll jump on allrecipes and look for something different. I wish wings were healthy. We have a great wing place here~Quaker Steak & Lube (the original). It's so yummy, but sooooooo bad for you!
> 
> By the way, I've been trying to motivate myself to push a little harder to reach a goal I set for myself. I've seen some ideas on here (like the manicure, pedicure, etc). I think if I reach my goal (I should say WHEN I reach my goal) I am going to buy myself a Disney gift card so I can use it for our next trip. And, I'll look better than the last trip! It's a win-win
> 
> I hope everyone enjoys their day and here's some  for our weigh in tomorrow!
> 
> GO TEAM DONALD!!
> 
> Jill



Why not try to grill some chicken tenders and have different dipping sauces.  I will do that for buffalo wings.  I grill them, cut up some celery, light blue cheese dressing, Ken's buffalo sauce.  Use different BBQ sauces, make your own.  I throw them in salads, on sandwiches, on pizza.  




GoofyPredsFan said:


> Oh to anybody new, I would tell them to just don't quit.  No matter if you have a bad day, gain weight, or whatever, just keep going.  This is the first time I've really taken this advice myself, but I'm feeling pretty good lately.  Also, I think the writing what you eat is a great idea.  I am soooo bad at that    I did it the first week and had a great weightloss.  Ever since, I've really slacked, especially this week.  It seems so time consuming to write all my portions and everything.  BUT, I realize it is really helpful, so I would tell them to try really hard to do that.  I'm going to also.  See, we learn from our mistakes!
> 
> And yes, this site has been SO SLOW!!  I am so glad it wasn't just me!



That's a good one - no matter what - never give up!!!



Rose&Mike said:


> Did everyone have a good day?
> 
> I had a really busy day at work and then I went to the gym. Now I am icing my foot and then I need to get some dinner. I'm not going to try to multiquote tonight. Not enough time!
> 
> *Karen*--loved hearing about your nephew! And too exciting that your DSis is having another.
> 
> *Ruthie*--So glad you are doing better!
> 
> *I absolutely loved reading everyone's advice for new folks and the good things that happened this week!*
> 
> **I wanted to throw this out there. From the looks of it, there are still a few coaching slots left. Double check with Janis. I want to encourage everyone to give coaching a try. You don't have to respond to every single reply, just be as supportive as you can be for that week.
> 
> Having said that, I had a tough week food wise, and will probably not have a loss, but having to focus on coaching kept my mind where it needed to be, and hopefully it won't end up being that big of a deal.
> 
> I am seriously considering going back to maintain. So what if I don't make my hs/college weight. I am not looking too bad for 40 something. I'm going to think about it. My body seems to be pretty happy at this weight, and even though I probably still have a few pounds I could lose, I am just not sure if it is worth it. So we'll see. If I go back to maintain, I am in the range I was in last fall.
> 
> I really enjoyed being your coach this week.
> 
> I hope everyone sees great things on the scale. *Don't forget to include your team name when you pm your weight. And don't forget to pm those HH points!*



Great minds think alike!!!  You beat me to it!!!



			
				MaryPoppins;43789841 said:
			
		

> This sounds like a great plan!  I also don't think I could walk around Walmart ... I would usually end up buying something (that I probably don't need).  Now walking at Lowes .... I would be fine!  Keep up the great work!  Let us know how your walk went.
> 
> 
> QOTD Thursday, January 19
> 
> I am giving you a choice today. Pick one or you can do both!
> 
> A new team member has just joined the challenge. Other than drink your water what piece of advice would you give them?
> 
> OR
> 
> Tell me something good that happened this week!
> 
> I would also say, track your food ... on the good days and bad days.  (Did you know that a Big Mac Value meal is all the calories I am suppose to eat for the day?   I do now!)
> 
> And ... I have been pretty good at exercising since the beginning of the year.  I wanted to run a 5k (I have never done this.) A member of my book club is running The 4th Annual Superhero Run in April.  I mentioned it to my husband and he said, sign up all up for it!  My husband hasn't been able to exercise since he has had some foot problems, so I didn't think he would want to do it.  I have told my teenage boys I am going to beat them (they think they can run it without training and beat me ... I am going to show them .... maybe )  And quite a few  book club members signed up too.  You also can dress up as a superhero ... I am probably just going to wear a cape. Or I could really dress up and embarrass my children ... I might have to think about this!  I am excited for my first race.
> 
> And thank you for the support after my bad day yesterday.  I would like to say I am back on the bandwagon, but I didn't sleep much and I'm not "good" when I don't get enough sleep.  But I have my running/walking clothes out for tomorrow.  I think it might be a walk since we are getting quite a bit of snow.  I really hope school is not canceled tomorrow ...  I hate making the days up in June.
> 
> Good Luck tomorrow fellow Donalds!



If you would like opinions - I vote for embarrass the children.  



trinaweena said:


> First off, a big huge giant THANK YOU to everyone who gave me suggestions on my stomach issues!!!!!! I read everything you guys wrote and I didn't reply (for reasons i will explain) and i felt horrible for not replying but i've been reading everything and i so appreciate everything you guys said.
> 
> I've decided (after a particularly bad day yesterday) that i will be contacting my doctor and basically demanding in a nice way to be seen by someone else. I'm starting to think a lot of this may be linked to anxiety since school started yesterday and i felt awful all day and also very anxious. Either way, i want it taken care of. At least i'm ruling things out. I know I'm not pregnant (took another test today just to make sure, and then my monthly friend came so i was pretty sure haha), im pretty sure its not the lactose thing because i had some cheese and nothing, gluten is the next thing to try.
> 
> the reason i haven't been replying is two reasons 1) i don't know if anyone has been following what's happening with SOPA and PIPA and some of the sites that were shut down today, but it's something that affects me so i've been very involved in that and its been occupying a lot of my online time. and 2) school started!
> 
> i had classes yesterday and today and so far they seem like they will be great classes. my professors seem really awesome (ratemyprofessor.com is the best site for picking classes) and while it will be A LOT of work I am pretty excited. My 20th century Europe course is actually very specific, we are only studying Occupied Western europe between 1940-1945 and the whole semester is just writing a research paper, i think it will be really interesting.
> 
> Excersice has been spotting, as well as eating but im trying to fit everything in and make good choices. I had to convince myself to go for a run today but i did it and it was a great run! Well I'm not really running yet, i restarted couch to 5k so its the run/walk but i did really great on my runs. I'm having horrible shin splints right now, but im pretty sure that's more from trekking around campus than the running. It's quite painful though.
> 
> I must delve back into the depths of the Internet now so i bid you farewell. I will check in this weekend. And a PSA for everyone, be very careful what links you click on right now. There are some very hardcore hacks that are going on that are being done by telling people to click on links, and it could land you up to 10 years in jail. I know some of you are active on twitter and facebook and that is where you are going to see most of this stuff and its some serious stuff so..be careful! I agree with the message that's trying to get across but i don't believe that people should be unknowingly forced to participate, especially when its highly highly illegal. Again, most people probably do not have to worry at all, but just watch what you clicky clicky on!



I can't imagine what would happen if SOPA goes through.  Well, actually I can.  I'm sure things will get a lot worse.  I thought only countries like China and Saudi Arabia, North Korea limited internet access.   

Janis


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Hi Everyone
I just wanted to say thanks for all the great advice and comforting words of support you have given me lately I had individual replies writtten but when I tried to post it disappeared and now I'm outta time as I have to get kids up for school My aunt passed away yesterday morning and if I'm honest I'm really glad for her as she would not have wanted to lose her independance (she suffered 3 strokes in as many days). We will all miss her alot -she was a maiden aunt who spoiled all her neices, nephews and grand-nieces/nephews with gusto much to our parents dismay at times (providing forbidden treats such as chewing-gum and sweeties before sunday dinner).

I am glad to say I took the advice given and choose not to use this stressful time as an excuse to overeat (well after the choc orange episode ) and I lost 2lbs this week a total of a half stone (7lbs) since we started 
Thanks again for being a great bunch of friends and I hope you all do well today


----------



## donac

Good Friday morning everyone.  We made it to Friday.  Let's hope for a great weigh in for everyone. 

luvpoohandcompany  I am so sorry about your aunt.  I do understand about your feeling about her losing her independence because of a stroke.  

trinaweena  Good luck with the new semester.  Ds2 just started his last semester before he gets his BA.  If things go well he is starting back this summer as a grad assistant and also taking classess for his MA.  Within a 15 to 18 months he should have his MA.  

I have to change my ticker.  We just found out yesterday that we are staying for 5 days in BLT.  5 days of just looking at the castle.  I can't wait. 

Question of the Day 

Do you have a favorite Disney movie?  Is there a special story behind it?

My special story would be Beauty and the Beast.  We saw it for the first time when ds2 was just a baby.  Just as the ball room scene started he got fussy.  I picked him up and brought him to the back of the theater and stood and rocked him during the scene.  It felt like I was dancing with him.  When he was just 4 we took him to see Beauty and the Beast on Broadway.  He sat there mezmerized.  When he got into high school he got involved with the school's theater group.  Beauty and the Beast was just getting ready to close on Broadway when he was a junior.  We took him, his cousin(who saw it when she was 3) to see the show before it closed.  Right after that his high school announced that the spring show for his senior year would be Beauty and the Beast.  He was stage manager for that show and they won the Best Musical at a local awards show.

Hope everyone has a great weigh in 

Thanks Rose for coaching last week.

Don't forget to send in your weights and HH.  Please include the team in the subject to make it easier to everyone.

I won't be back until later.  I am going to the girl's basketball game.  One of my students asked me for their teacher appreciation game.  I am really honored.  


Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## MoonFaerie

See I told you all I'd kinda drop off the face of the earth for a while when classes started back.  Finishing up the 2nd week already, and I'm starting to settle into a routine. I just need to get back to meal planning and cooking. There has been fast food in my life this week, and I don't even like fast food.  It's just convenient when you leave at 7 AM and don't get back home until 8:30 PM.  It showed on the scale too; I'm back up 1.1 lbs. I'm ready to fit exercise in next week (other than the across campus sprint) though. My bodybugg should be here by next Wed, and I've got a couple new dvds coming.  



buzz5985 said:


> My advise would be - become a Coach for Team Donald - your so busy trying to think of questions and answering posts - you don't have any time to eat.  The following weeks are open
> 
> 2/10/2012  2/16/2012 
> 2/17/2012  2/23/2012 
> 2/24/2012  3/1/2012 
> 3/2/2012  3/8/2012  AmyKathleen2005
> 3/9/2012  3/15/2012 
> 3/16/2012  3/22/2012 
> 
> Should I point out that Team Mickey has all their slots filled!!!!



I'm still planning on taking a week. I'll look at my school schedule this weekend and see if I can find a good empty week in between clusters of exams.


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Do you have a favorite Disney movie?  Is there a special story behind it?
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Good morning Team Donald   I would have to say my favorite movies are The Goofy Movie (cause Goofy is my all time favorite!) and the Mickey Mouse Christmas movies, the animated ones (cause there is nothing better than mixing Christmas and the mouse!!)  But I have the most memories of Fox and the Hound.  We didn't go to a lot of movies at the theater as a child, but I can remember this one.  Me, my sisters, my mom and my grandma   And I remember my mom sneaking candy in her purse!  haha!!

Well, I apologize now to the team that I actually gained a pound this week  It's tough because this week I really made extra efforts to work out and be more active.  I expected a loss for sure.  One thing I am still struggling with is logging all my food.  I already used My Fitness Pal to log breakfast, so I'm determined to do better.  

I wanted to say thanks to Rose for coaching all week!  I appreciate it 

--Lynda


----------



## Scraggy

I'm down 2 pounds this week. That makes 8 in total. Only 42 more to get to my goal.


----------



## Rose&Mike

amykathleen2005 said:


> I recently found this and thought I would share:


Excellent! Thanks for sharing!

*Janis*--great minds do think alike!

I hope everyone has a great Friday.  No getting too upset if the scale is not exactly where you want this week. I know it's really hard, but it's the ability to keep moving forward that will bring the results. No quitting!

I am going to wait and see if my scale is a little kinder tomorrow. I am up two pounds this week, but it could be the tablespoon of salt I had last night. Ok, maybe not quite that much, but you get the picture!


----------



## pjlla

belledreamer said:


> 1.) If you have time to watch a 30 minute TV show, you can exercise for 30 minutes.  And exercise doesn't mean just going to the gym.  Taking 30 minutes to walk around a store, raking leaves or playing an active Wii game with your kids is still exercise.
> 
> 
> Or even exercise WHILE you watch the tv show!  I love watching BL on Netflix while on the TM or doing free weights... the time just flies and I am so inspired by the crazy workouts they are doing!
> 
> 2.) Just because you're trying to eat better doesn't mean you have to deprive yourself of everything you love.  For instance, I LOVE Reese's Peanut Butter Cups.  But when I need it, instead of getting the King Size pack, I get the Mini's and only eat one or two. *Everything in moderation.*
> 
> AMEN!
> 
> Like my DM always says:  'It's okay to have a cookie or two every once in a while; It's not ok to eat the whole package at once.'
> 
> And for the second question, since I've been doing really well on my diet, exercise and HH so far, I found one of my favorite shows on DVD, (Lois and Clark: the New Adventures of Superman Season 1) on sale for $5!!
> 
> Needless to say, I  bought it.  I was actually preferring to wait until I hit my 200lb goal first but since it was the last one on the shelf, I wanted to make sure I got it.  Nothing like Dean Cain as the 'Man of Steel'.
> 
> Eye candy!!
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> Was still kind of low with my calories yesterday, not quite at 1,200.  But I'm trying to do better today.  I never would have thought one of my challenges would be to make sure I had ENOUGH calories...
> 
> Had my first experience working out in a gym last night.  Oh...my...gosh.  It is literally like nothing I've ever experienced before.  Spent 20 minutes on the treadmill, 12 minutes on the bike, and my friend who used to work there showed my how to do some of the other machines.  Literally the most I've felt the effects of a workout since I've started.  Got home, took a hot shower and within 5 minutes of turning out the light was knocked out.  I don't think I turned over all night. We've got plans to go work out again this week and I'm thinking a full membership may be in my future.



Sounds like your first gym experience was a good one!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Did everyone have a good day?
> 
> I had a really busy day at work and then I went to the gym. Now I am icing my foot and then I need to get some dinner. I'm not going to try to multiquote tonight. Not enough time!
> 
> 
> **I wanted to throw this out there. From the looks of it, there are still a few coaching slots left. Double check with Janis. I want to encourage everyone to give coaching a try. You don't have to respond to every single reply, just be as supportive as you can be for that week.
> 
> I guess I'll sign up.  I DIDN'T on purpose because I didn't want to be a "coaching hog".  I've coached at least a week every challenge for the past few years and wanted to give someone else a chance.... but I see that there are too many openings!  Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> Having said that, I had a tough week food wise, and will probably not have a loss, but having to focus on coaching kept my mind where it needed to be, and hopefully it won't end up being that big of a deal.
> 
> I am seriously considering going back to maintain. So what if I don't make my hs/college weight. I am not looking too bad for 40 something. I'm going to think about it. My body seems to be pretty happy at this weight, and even though I probably still have a few pounds I could lose, I am just not sure if it is worth it. So we'll see. If I go back to maintain, I am in the range I was in last fall.
> 
> I really enjoyed being your coach this week.
> 
> I hope everyone sees great things on the scale. *Don't forget to include your team name when you pm your weight. And don't forget to pm those HH points!*




I hear you on the maintain..... it is just so much less stressful in some ways.  If you are HAPPY where you are, then there is NO REASON to not be a maintainer.... you are at a healthy weight and you are in great shape!  I am not maintaining where I am because I am NOT happy with this weight.  I am MUCH happier with my body at 5 to 7 pounds less than where I am right now.  So that is where I am determined to get back to.  But I will join you in the maintenance club when I get there!!




mommyof2Pirates said:


> 1. I say plan plan plan.  If you have a plan in place for the day as far as eating and exercising it is easier to stick with it.  I find when I stop planning thats when it all falls apart.
> 
> 2.  1 of the great things that happened this week is I found out I will be going to disney in October.  I dont think anything else can beat that.
> 
> I agree!  Hard to beat that one!
> 
> Hi all!  I have to say today I have a bit of the winter blues.  Not sure why but I am just feeling kinda tired and blah today.  Hopefully this feeling passes soon.  I am currently out of calories for the day and I dont intend on doing any exercise since it is my off day but I am still feeling hungry.  I am in one of those moods where I just want to eat everything in site.
> 
> I WILL CONTROL MYSELF....there I said it so now I will hold myself accountable.
> 
> Ok well I am off to share the couch with my 4yr old Nick.  We are going to cuddle and watch a movie while big brother and daddy are at basketball practice.
> 
> Have a good night and good luck with the weigh in's tomorrow.



Get yourself some extra vitamin D and some exercise to help kick those winter blues to the curb!  Do something that will make you happy and feeling accomplished.  I've been doing a lot of cleaning and organizing lately and that makes me happy and I love the feeling of accomplishment!  It helps beat those January blahs!



VirataMama4 said:


> Well, I forced myself to finish week 2 of c25k today, instead of skipping a second day.  It was tough to breath on the running parts (due to having a cold), so I did more of a fast walk/slow jog.  But I finished it and plan on repeating week 2.  I just wasn't as comfortable doing the rotations as I want to be.
> 
> Good job getting out there even with a cold.  You should be proud of yourself!
> 
> Other then that today was a rough day, eating wise.  I felt like I grazed all day.  Granted most of my grazing was on Pomegranate Craisins, and I know I'll be paying for it tomorrow.
> 
> Are they super sweet?  I like a few Craisins on a salad or something like that, but haven't been having them because they have so much added sugar.
> 
> 
> I am nervous to get on the scale tomorrow as its been steady at .5lbs lost since last Friday.  I was really hoping for a bigger loss, since next week is PMS week and I know thats not gonna be a good week.It doesn't help that DH starts night on Sunday, so we all have to do alittle adjusting.  And for some reason DS4 is a monster when daddy is gone, which since daddy is in the Navy isn't a good thing!  But it is why his nickname is Monster.



Don't count out PMS week yet.... sometimes things can surprise you!  



			
				MaryPoppins;43789841 said:
			
		

> This sounds like a great plan!  I also don't think I could walk around Walmart ... I would usually end up buying something (that I probably don't need).  Now walking at Lowes .... I would be fine!  Keep up the great work!  Let us know how your walk went.
> 
> 
> QOTD Thursday, January 19
> 
> I am giving you a choice today. Pick one or you can do both!
> 
> A new team member has just joined the challenge. Other than drink your water what piece of advice would you give them?
> 
> OR
> 
> Tell me something good that happened this week!
> 
> I would also say, track your food ... on the good days and bad days.  (Did you know that a Big Mac Value meal is all the calories I am suppose to eat for the day?  I do now!)
> 
> I've learned that lesson the hard way over the years.  Now I try to NEVER eat anything that I don't know the Points count for upfront!  I was smacked in the head with a 13 point "treat" at Wendy's a few years ago.  I ate it, thinking it couldn't be more than 5 to 7 points.  But I got home and looked it up and discovered.... that I had pretty much used all of my points for the day on it!  I'm the crazy lady who asks for nutrition information at pretty much EVERY restaurant I go to these days!!  Sorry if that embarrasses my fellow diners, but tough luck!  I don't need those kind of surprises any more!
> 
> And ... I have been pretty good at exercising since the beginning of the year.  I wanted to run a 5k (I have never done this.) A member of my book club is running The 4th Annual Superhero Run in April.  I mentioned it to my husband and he said, sign up all up for it! My husband hasn't been able to exercise since he has had some foot problems, so I didn't think he would want to do it.  I have told my teenage boys I am going to beat them (they think they can run it without training and beat me ... I am going to show them .... maybe)  And quite a few  book club members signed up too.  You also can dress up as a superhero ... I am probably just going to wear a cape. Or I could really dress up and embarrass my children ... I might have to think about this!  I am excited for my first race.
> 
> And thank you for the support after my bad day yesterday.  I would like to say I am back on the bandwagon, but I didn't sleep much and I'm not "good" when I don't get enough sleep.  But I have my running/walking clothes out for tomorrow.  I think it might be a walk since we are getting quite a bit of snow.  I really hope school is not canceled tomorrow ...  I hate making the days up in June.
> 
> Good Luck tomorrow fellow Donalds!



The 5K sounds like fun!  I sort of wish I had gotten up the nerve to do a "real" race back when I was running more regularly.  I had gotten up to 5 or 6 miles several days a week and could have easily done a 5K or even 10K.  But I never had the nerve to sign up.  I was even asked to be on a marathon relay team and said yes, but I guess they never got organized.    I think I would DIE if I had to run 5K today!  I could do it, but it wouldn't be pretty!
You are going to do GREAT!!!



amykathleen2005 said:


> Hmmm. I would say track everything you eat. Every single thing I have eaten since I started this challenge is posted on my My Fitness Pal. That way I can track all nutrients and see how I am doing. Also that way I can also show myself that I am eating within my calorie range. I think in the past I forgot that a little bite here and there counts. Going along with this, if you are going to a restaurant, pick out what you are going to eat by looking online at the nutrition labels BEFORE you get there. A salad may seem harmless but if you happen to pick the one that is over 1,000 cals you're in trouble.
> 
> Something good that happened this week......the 3rd/4th grade class I teach Social Studies to has always been difficult and a challenge for me, but since I started a new incentive program with immediate points for good behavior things have improved dramatically. They are like a different class!



Glad you found something that helps the class!  Hope it works long term!



my3princes said:


> My advice.  Remember that this is a lifelong journey, not a race to the finish line.  While reaching a goal seems to drive us now, maintaining the goal for the rest of your life will be even harder.  Take the time to learn along the way, make positive changes that you can live with for life, not drastic adjustments that are short term.



Well said Deb!!!



amykathleen2005 said:


> I recently found this and thought I would share:




LOVE IT!  Gonna print it for my fridge!!



cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Week 4: The Voyage of the Little Mermaid
> 
> The Little Mermaid is the first Disney movie I remember watching. It was at a slumber party. If there is one thing I like about Ariel, it is that she gets what she wants and does so to fulfill her dream. In the spirit of Ariel, think of our weight loss journeys as a voyage and our dream as our ideal weight.
> 
> This weeks 4 Habits are:
> 
> 1. We all know that Ariel lives Under the Sea. In honor of the water in the sea, *Your habit is to drink a total of 64 oz. of water during the day.* You can count up to 8 oz. of tea or coffee toward your total for the day.
> 
> 2. Ariel has a knack for knowing just which gizmos and gadgets she has. You need to know what youve eaten for the day. A quick check of your journal will help you know how many calories, points, etc. you can safely eat for the day. Recording what one eats and portion control are huge in weight loss and valuable habits to have. *This week, write down everything you eat as well as the portion size AND one nutritional aspect.* (Example: I had ½ cup of plain uncooked oatmeal, cooked in ½ cup of nonfat milk, with 1 tablespoon of walnuts and 1 teaspoon of brown sugar and that totals 350 calories.)
> 
> 3. You dont have to eat seaweed, but you do need veggies in your diet. *This week, your habit is to have 5 servings of veggies and fruit total each day.* Use your plan to determine what counts as a serving.
> 
> 4. If swimming doesnt count as exercising, I dont know what does. *Spend 15 minutes or more exercising each day.* Note: This can be five minutes of strength training before breakfast and 10 minutes of cardio after dinner or 15 minutes of a leisurely walk around a park or a game of Frisbee with your kids. Yoga counts too. Please do not feel like every workout needs to be high-intensity.
> 
> Mini-Challenges
> 
> 1. Your Voyage So Far: *Write down 3 positive changes you have made since January 1, 2012.*
> 
> 2. In honor of Ariels wedding, eat cake. This mini-challenge is about dessert. *On at least one day, fit a dessert (your definition) into your calories, points, etc. for the day.*
> 
> 
> Please feel free to PM me with any questions or ask on the thread!



CC!  You've done it again!  I LOVE this week's HH movie and the mini challenges!  I LOVE that you are making sure that we work treats into our plan!  I think it is so important to NOT feel super deprived!!    Thanks so much for taking the time!



trinaweena said:


> First off, a big huge giant THANK YOU to everyone who gave me suggestions on my stomach issues!!!!!! I read everything you guys wrote and I didn't reply (for reasons i will explain) and i felt horrible for not replying but i've been reading everything and i so appreciate everything you guys said.
> 
> I've decided (after a particularly bad day yesterday) that i will be contacting my doctor and basically demanding in a nice way to be seen by someone else. I'm starting to think a lot of this may be linked to anxiety since school started yesterday and i felt awful all day and also very anxious. Either way, i want it taken care of. At least i'm ruling things out. I know I'm not pregnant (took another test today just to make sure, and then my monthly friend came so i was pretty sure haha), im pretty sure its not the lactose thing because i had some cheese and nothing, gluten is the next thing to try.
> 
> the reason i haven't been replying is two reasons 1) i don't know if anyone has been following what's happening with SOPA and PIPA and some of the sites that were shut down today, but it's something that affects me so i've been very involved in that and its been occupying a lot of my online time. and 2) school started!
> 
> i had classes yesterday and today and so far they seem like they will be great classes. my professors seem really awesome (ratemyprofessor.com is the best site for picking classes) and while it will be A LOT of work I am pretty excited. My 20th century Europe course is actually very specific, we are only studying Occupied Western europe between 1940-1945 and the whole semester is just writing a research paper, i think it will be really interesting.
> 
> Excersice has been spotting, as well as eating but im trying to fit everything in and make good choices. I had to convince myself to go for a run today but i did it and it was a great run! Well I'm not really running yet, i restarted couch to 5k so its the run/walk but i did really great on my runs. I'm having horrible shin splints right now, but im pretty sure that's more from trekking around campus than the running. It's quite painful though.
> 
> I must delve back into the depths of the Internet now so i bid you farewell. I will check in this weekend. And a PSA for everyone, be very careful what links you click on right now. There are some very hardcore hacks that are going on that are being done by telling people to click on links, and it could land you up to 10 years in jail. I know some of you are active on twitter and facebook and that is where you are going to see most of this stuff and its some serious stuff so..be careful! I agree with the message that's trying to get across but i don't believe that people should be unknowingly forced to participate, especially when its highly highly illegal. Again, most people probably do not have to worry at all, but just watch what you clicky clicky on!




Thanks for the heads up.  I'm glad your classes look promising.  I think that studying occupied Europe would be very interesting.... it was such a dark time. I think you need a field trip to Europe!!  



buzz5985 said:


> My advise would be - become a Coach for Team Donald - your so busy trying to think of questions and answering posts - you don't have any time to eat.  The following weeks are open
> 
> 2/10/2012  2/16/2012 
> 2/17/2012  2/23/2012 
> 2/24/2012  3/1/2012 
> 3/2/2012  3/8/2012  AmyKathleen2005
> 3/9/2012  3/15/2012 
> 3/16/2012  3/22/2012 
> 
> Should I point out that Team Mickey has all their slots filled!!!!
> 
> 
> Appealing to our competitive nature I see!!
> 
> 
> Janis





luvpoohandcompany said:


> Hi Everyone
> I just wanted to say thanks for all the great advice and comforting words of support you have given me lately. I had individual replies writtten but when I tried to post it disappeared and now I'm outta time as I have to get kids up for school My aunt passed away yesterday morning and if I'm honest I'm really glad for her as she would not have wanted to lose her independance (she suffered 3 strokes in as many days). We will all miss her alot -she was a maiden aunt who spoiled all her neices, nephews and grand-nieces/nephews with gusto much to our parents dismay at times (providing forbidden treats such as chewing-gum and sweeties before sunday dinner.
> 
> I am glad to say I took the advice given and choose not to use this stressful time as an excuse to overeat (well after the choc orange episode ) and I lost 2lbs this week a total of a half stone (7lbs) since we started
> Thanks again for being a great bunch of friends and I hope you all do well today




Sorry about your aunt, but you seem to have a good grasp on things.  So nice that you can miss her, but understand that this may have been for the best.  

WOOHOO on the 2 pounds!  That is terrific, especially for such a tough week!!



donac said:


> I have to change my ticker.  We just found out yesterday that we are staying for 5 days in BLT.  5 days of just looking at the castle.  I can't wait.
> 
> Oh my gosh!!  Lucky, lucky!!!!
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> Do you have a favorite Disney movie?  Is there a special story behind it?
> 
> My special story would be Beauty and the Beast.  We saw it for the first time when ds2 was just a baby.  Just as the ball room scene started he got fussy.  I picked him up and brought him to the back of the theater and stood and rocked him during the scene.  It felt like I was dancing with him.  When he was just 4 we took him to see Beauty and the Beast on Broadway.  He sat there mezmerized.  When he got into high school he got involved with the school's theater group.  Beauty and the Beast was just getting ready to close on Broadway when he was a junior.  We took him, his cousin(who saw it when she was 3) to see the show before it closed.  Right after that his high school announced that the spring show for his senior year would be Beauty and the Beast.  He was stage manager for that show and they won the Best Musical at a local awards show.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weigh in
> 
> Thanks Rose for coaching last week.
> 
> Don't forget to send in your weights and HH.  Please include the team in the subject to make it easier to everyone.
> 
> I won't be back until later.  I am going to the girl's basketball game.  One of my students asked me for their teacher appreciation game.  I am really honored.
> 
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Love your B&TB story!  Have you seen it in 3D yet?  I"m hoping that DD and I get a chance to see it Sunday.  She definitely needs the time to decompress after mid-terms week.  

DD LOVES it when teachers occasionally show up at swim meets!  She loves the support and it makes a very small, underappreciated team feel special.  Enjoy the basketball game!

QOTD:  Well.... The Little Mermaid was the first animated Disney movie I can remember seeing in the theaters.  There was a bit of a "lull" in Disney animation during my childhood years.... plus it would have had to have been a VERY special occasion for my parents to splurge on a movie when I was a kid.  I saw TLM with DH (then DFiance) when it was first released and fell in love with it!  And I couldn't WAIT to introduce DD to it.  She was a big Cinderella fan for awhile, but being a swimmer she couldn't help but fall in love with Ariel.  Plus DD has a lot of Ariel's independent spirit.  So I'm going with The Little Mermaid (for now  ).



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Good morning Team Donald I would have to say my favorite movies are The Goofy Movie (cause Goofy is my all time favorite!) and the Mickey Mouse Christmas movies, the animated ones (cause there is nothing better than mixing Christmas and the mouse!!)  But I have the most memories of Fox and the Hound.  We didn't go to a lot of movies at the theater as a child, but I can remember this one.  Me, my sisters, my mom and my grandma   And I remember my mom sneaking candy in her purse!  haha!!
> 
> Well, I apologize now to the team that I actually gained a pound this week  It's tough because this week I really made extra efforts to work out and be more active.  I expected a loss for sure.  One thing I am still struggling with is logging all my food.  I already used My Fitness Pal to log breakfast, so I'm determined to do better.
> 
> I wanted to say thanks to Rose for coaching all week!  I appreciate it
> 
> --Lynda



Nothing to apologize for! We will all have weeks that are great and weeks that are less than spectacular.  As long as you are still trying, that is what counts for us!!



Scraggy said:


> I'm down 2 pounds this week. That makes 8 in total. Only 42 more to get to my goal.



WOOHOO on a great week!

***********

Happy Friday morning friends!  Got a few inches of snow here last night.... just enough to make the roads slick and make the trees pretty (despite HATING the winter and the snow, I try to appreciate the beauty).  

I had a loss this week... not a big one, but I lost last week's TOM gain plus a bit, so I'm ahead of the game!    I KNOW that I need to rededicate myself to my exercise if I want to see the pounds disappear.  I'm going to do some thinking about that today and decide what kind of an exercise schedule I want to write up for the next few weeks.

DD forgot her lunch today, so I need to get it packed up and bring it up to school before noon.  But I told her that would be my last trip to school today, so I will be bringing her swim bag to her as well.  She can hang out after school and wait for the bus (it will only be about 75 minutes). I will meet her at the pool tonight.  I should go to the dump while I am out too.... the recycling bins are full.  But I hate going to the dump in the cold and snow!  

Splurged on a half a banana this morning!  Sounds crazy, but I try to avoid the high sugar fruits like banana, but it was delicious today!  Need to plan my weekend foods, as we will be at the pool tonight and again tomorrow afternoon.  Today is NOT my splurge day.... I'm saving that for Sunday in case we get to the movies...... I want some Points saved for popcorn!!

I'm TREATING myself to a day at the scrapping table.  Laundry is pretty well caught up and beds are made.... so look out scrapping table, I'm on my way!  I'll pop back on here after lunch to see how every one is doing!.............P


----------



## JacksLilWench

cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Week 4: The Voyage of the Little Mermaid
> 
> The Little Mermaid is the first Disney movie I remember watching. It was at a slumber party. If there is one thing I like about Ariel, it is that she gets what she wants and does so to fulfill her dream. In the spirit of Ariel, think of our weight loss journeys as a voyage and our dream as our ideal weight.
> 
> This weeks 4 Habits are:
> 
> 1. We all know that Ariel lives Under the Sea. In honor of the water in the sea, *Your habit is to drink a total of 64 oz. of water during the day.* You can count up to 8 oz. of tea or coffee toward your total for the day.
> 
> 2. Ariel has a knack for knowing just which gizmos and gadgets she has. You need to know what youve eaten for the day. A quick check of your journal will help you know how many calories, points, etc. you can safely eat for the day. Recording what one eats and portion control are huge in weight loss and valuable habits to have. *This week, write down everything you eat as well as the portion size AND one nutritional aspect.* (Example: I had ½ cup of plain uncooked oatmeal, cooked in ½ cup of nonfat milk, with 1 tablespoon of walnuts and 1 teaspoon of brown sugar and that totals 350 calories.)
> 
> 3. You dont have to eat seaweed, but you do need veggies in your diet. *This week, your habit is to have 5 servings of veggies and fruit total each day.* Use your plan to determine what counts as a serving.
> 
> 4. If swimming doesnt count as exercising, I dont know what does. *Spend 15 minutes or more exercising each day.* Note: This can be five minutes of strength training before breakfast and 10 minutes of cardio after dinner or 15 minutes of a leisurely walk around a park or a game of Frisbee with your kids. Yoga counts too. Please do not feel like every workout needs to be high-intensity.
> 
> Mini-Challenges
> 
> 1. Your Voyage So Far: *Write down 3 positive changes you have made since January 1, 2012.*
> 
> 2. In honor of Ariels wedding, eat cake. This mini-challenge is about dessert. *On at least one day, fit a dessert (your definition) into your calories, points, etc. for the day.*
> 
> 
> Please feel free to PM me with any questions or ask on the thread!



AHHHH!!!  Little Mermaid Week!!!!!!!!!  My goal this week is to earn ALL the points because this is my FAVORITE movie!!!!!!



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Do you have a favorite Disney movie?  Is there a special story behind it?
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Uh, Little Mermaid for sure!  It was literally the only movie I would watch as a kid.  Every Friday, my mom would take me to the video store to pick out a movie if I had been well-behaved in school that week (and I always was!) I knew exactly where it was on the shelf, and I would beeline it to that spot and get that movie.  Then I would watch it all weekend, and every day after I got home from school.  Then the next Friday, I would drop the old copy in the slot, go around the desk, and get the other copy from the shelf...I had a bit of a problem!  To this day it is still my favorite movie 



Scraggy said:


> I'm down 2 pounds this week. That makes 8 in total. Only 42 more to get to my goal.



Whoooo!!!  You can do it!!


----------



## belledreamer

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Do you have a favorite Disney movie?  Is there a special story behind it?



Beauty and the Beast.  I saw it for the first time when I was 4 years old.  While I don't remember seeing it, DM said I became completely obsessed.  I had Belle jewelry and a blue Beauty and the Beast play-dress that I wanted to wear every day.

I fell in love with it again in my teens and started collecting Belle pins, plus a Beauty and the Beast snowglobe where the rose lights up. (Still have it too.)  I never got to see it on Broadway, but I took my best friend (who is not a musical fan) to see the National Tour when it came to our hometown and we both loved it.  The stage show at Disney World is my absolute favorite thing to do at Disney and I always go see it at least twice when I go.  I've actually seen it so many times that I can recognize some of the same CM's who work on the show.   What can I say?  I'm a fangirl. 

It's one of the only movies that will still make me sigh every time...

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

WE'RE CELEBRATING TODAY!!

Not only did I manage to keep the two lbs I lost earlier in the week off, but I also now fit into something extra special to me...

No. It's not my grandmother's ring... But it is a ring! 

I graduated HS at 16 (Home-schooled) and while I did want a ring to celebrate it, my DM didn't want me to get a regular class ring, since we both knew that once I got married, I'd never wear it again.  So we picked out a nice ring with my birthstone and I wore it for about 3 years...until my weight gain kept it from fitting on my right hand.

Well fast forward to last night; I was getting ready to go out for the evening and decided on a whim to try it on.  And it slid perfectly on my finger!  5 years and it finally fits!!

Here's a pic from this morning: 





I still have it on my finger right now as my anchor to keep me going.  Had a healthy breakfast this morning of Cheerios and strawberries and I'm ready to take on the world! 

Best wishes to my fellow teammates for weigh-in today!!

BTW, I saw there's still some openings for coaching.  My schedule is usually pretty open and I'm online pretty much every day.  I'm not sure how good of a coach I'd be, but if I can find out what's all involved and who to get in touch with about it, I'd be willing to give it a shot.


----------



## jenanderson

Oh dear!  I have tons of catching up to do.  It was a totally crazy couple of days and I forgot how much I was scheduled and so I just took a break from this thread for the 2 days.  I will read through it all and catch up later.

I work at a school where we have a huge federal grant and yesterday the evaluators were in our building looking everything over and interviewing a bunch of us and observing our teaching and basically deciding whether our grant will continue or not.  My class is based almost totally on the grant and so I had a huge amount of pressure in being sure I was completely ready.  This meant getting my classroom ready, adjusting lesson plans and just tons of extra work.  My administration has been crazy with us this week and it was just very stressful.  Thankfully the evaluators are done for this visit and we won't see them again until spring.  

On top of all of that, my DS is sick again.  I am feeling so bad for him because in the past 2 months of school, he has missed 14 days.  DS has immune issues (and a lot of other medical issues) that cause him to miss school.  It is hard to be his mom at times though because he is at the point where he is just tired of being sick all the time and is feeling a little like it is not fair that his life is this way.  I have tried to spend some extra time with him this week to help him with school, play some games with him and just help him get through it.  We are hoping that he will feel better soon but are scared that he has mono again.  I guess I will be calling his doctor again today.

So - with work, a sick kid, trying to be healthy and get my workouts done...there was little time to check in here.  My goal today though is to go back and read what I missed and at least try to respond to some.

I will say that even through the stress, it was a decent week.  I really worked hard not to give into temptations when eating and get all my exercise in.  It did pay off because I lost 2 pounds this week.

Chat with you all in a bit!
Jen


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

VirataMama4 said:


> Good Evening Everyone!
> 
> 
> Well, I forced myself to finish week 2 of c25k today, instead of skipping a second day.  It was tough to breath on the running parts (due to having a cold), so I did more of a fast walk/slow jog.  But I finished it and plan on repeating week 2.  I just wasn't as comfortable doing the rotations as I want to be.
> 
> Other then that today was a rough day, eating wise.  I felt like I grazed all day.  Granted most of my grazing was on Pomegranate Craisins, and I know I'll be paying for it tomorrow.
> 
> I am nervous to get on the scale tomorrow as its been steady at .5lbs lost since last Friday.  I was really hoping for a bigger loss, since next week is PMS week and I know thats not gonna be a good week...  It doesn't help that DH starts night on Sunday, so we all have to do alittle adjusting.  And for some reason DS4 is a monster when daddy is gone, which since daddy is in the Navy isn't a good thing!  But it is why his nickname is Monster.


Congratulations!!! C25K is not easy (yes, I huffed and puffed my way through 2 5K races last spring!)
I know you can do it!!!



			
				MaryPoppins;43789841 said:
			
		

> I would also say, track your food ... on the good days and bad days.  (Did you know that a Big Mac Value meal is all the calories I am suppose to eat for the day?  I do now!)
> 
> And ... I have been pretty good at exercising since the beginning of the year.  I wanted to run a 5k (I have never done this.) A member of my book club is running The 4th Annual Superhero Run in April.  I mentioned it to my husband and he said, sign up all up for it!  My husband hasn't been able to exercise since he has had some foot problems, so I didn't think he would want to do it.  I have told my teenage boys I am going to beat them (they think they can run it without training and beat me ... I am going to show them .... maybe )  And quite a few  book club members signed up too.  You also can dress up as a superhero ... I am probably just going to wear a cape. Or I could really dress up and embarrass my children ... I might have to think about this!  I am excited for my first race.
> 
> Good Luck tomorrow fellow Donalds!


If we were voting, I would vote for full on Wonder Woman Costume  Best of luck as you train for the race!!



jillbur said:


> Yay for fitting in the pants!
> 
> I did make it to the gym, but the roads were horrible. Luckily the gym is about 5 minutes away (10 minutes tonight). It stopped snowing, so DSs are upset that they won't have a delay in the moring lol.
> 
> I hope you get to see Mary Poppins another day! I bet it's pretty good.
> 
> Your nephew sounds adorable. It's so funny what little ones say. One day the dog walked in the room and I said "hey tubby wubby" and my DS5 looked at me and said "you're tubby wubby." Here, he thought I called HIM tubby wubby and he was upset so he called me it.  Kids!
> 
> I'm going to look at skinnytaste tonight. I need some new ideas.
> 
> I am off to catch up on some shows I dvr'd. I hope everyone has an awesome weigh in tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Jill



Thanks Jill....tubby wubby makes me giggle....you gotta love kids!!

I ended up making the  Chicken Rollatini with Spinach http://www.skinnytaste.com/2011/04/chicken-rollatini-with-spinach-alla.html for dinner and the Strawberry Fool for dessert http://www.skinnytaste.com/2011/07/skinny-strawberry-fool.html .  I had so much left over that I froze the chicken and will have enough dessert for the weekend (or a snack).  I love the recipes on Skinnytaste!
Up next: Bang Bang Shrimp....when shrimp goes on sale!



amykathleen2005 said:


> I recently found this and thought I would share:


Thanks AMY!!!
LOVE it!!
I think I will print it and keep it on my fridge 



buzz5985 said:


> My advise would be - become a Coach for Team Donald - your so busy trying to think of questions and answering posts - you don't have any time to eat.  The following weeks are open
> 
> 2/10/2012  2/16/2012 
> 2/17/2012  2/23/2012 
> 2/24/2012  3/1/2012 
> 3/2/2012  3/8/2012  AmyKathleen2005
> 3/9/2012  3/15/2012 
> 3/16/2012  3/22/2012 
> 
> Should I point out that Team Mickey has all their slots filled!!!!
> 
> Janis



Oh the guilt!!!  Can you sign me up for the week of the 24th?  I would love to coach 



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Hi Everyone
> I just wanted to say thanks for all the great advice and comforting words of support you have given me lately I had individual replies writtten but when I tried to post it disappeared and now I'm outta time as I have to get kids up for school My aunt passed away yesterday morning and if I'm honest I'm really glad for her as she would not have wanted to lose her independance (she suffered 3 strokes in as many days. We will all miss her alot -she was a maiden aunt who spoiled all her neices, nephews and grand-nieces/nephews with gusto much to our parents dismay at times (providing forbidden treats such as chewing-gum and sweeties before sunday dinner).
> 
> I am glad to say I took the advice given and choose not to use this stressful time as an excuse to overeat (well after the choc orange episode ) and I lost 2lbs this week a total of a half stone (7lbs) since we started
> Thanks again for being a great bunch of friends and I hope you all do well today


Hang in there!!! 
I am so sorry that your aunt passed, but it seems her quality of life was dwindling...
I am currently the maiden aunt and I spoil my little Brady nephew with all that I have...I know how special an aunt can be....



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Do you have a favorite Disney movie?  Is there a special story behind it?
> 
> I won't be back until later.  I am going to the girl's basketball game.  One of my students asked me for their teacher appreciation game.  I am really honored.
> 
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


My favorite movie is by far Beauty and the Beast!!  I have yet to see the 3D but will hopefully go over the weekend...even if I am going by myself!!!  No special story behind the love...I just love the message that it sends....not all princesses need to be "rescued" by a prince, reading can be cool, and do not judge a book by its cover.  Someday when I get to my goal weight I want to be Belle for Halloween...the read costume with all the layers....



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Well, I apologize now to the team that I actually gained a pound this week  It's tough because this week I really made extra efforts to work out and be more active.  I expected a loss for sure.  One thing I am still struggling with is logging all my food.  I already used My Fitness Pal to log breakfast, so I'm determined to do better.
> 
> I wanted to say thanks to Rose for coaching all week!  I appreciate it
> 
> --Lynda


Lynda, no apology necessary!  I applaud you for your perseverance and determination!!  I, too, though I would have had a bigger loss this week (a huge .6) but I know that I have it in me to do it!  I didn't put on the weight overnight so I can't expect it to come off overnight (and sometimes I do!!)  Hang in there!! 



Scraggy said:


> I'm down 2 pounds this week. That makes 8 in total. Only 42 more to get to my goal.


Congratulations!!!!



pjlla said:


> Happy Friday morning friends!  Got a few inches of snow here last night.... just enough to make the roads slick and make the trees pretty (despite HATING the winter and the snow, I try to appreciate the beauty).
> 
> I had a loss this week... not a big one, but I lost last week's TOM gain plus a bit, so I'm ahead of the game!    I KNOW that I need to rededicate myself to my exercise if I want to see the pounds disappear.  I'm going to do some thinking about that today and decide what kind of an exercise schedule I want to write up for the next few weeks.
> 
> DD forgot her lunch today, so I need to get it packed up and bring it up to school before noon.  But I told her that would be my last trip to school today, so I will be bringing her swim bag to her as well.  She can hang out after school and wait for the bus (it will only be about 75 minutes). I will meet her at the pool tonight.  I should go to the dump while I am out too.... the recycling bins are full.  But I hate going to the dump in the cold and snow!
> 
> Splurged on a half a banana this morning!  Sounds crazy, but I try to avoid the high sugar fruits like banana, but it was delicious today!  Need to plan my weekend foods, as we will be at the pool tonight and again tomorrow afternoon.  Today is NOT my splurge day.... I'm saving that for Sunday in case we get to the movies...... I want some Points saved for popcorn!!
> 
> I'm TREATING myself to a day at the scrapping table.  Laundry is pretty well caught up and beds are made.... so look out scrapping table, I'm on my way!  I'll pop back on here after lunch to see how every one is doing!.............P


I'm always jealous of scrapping days!! It just reminds me how far behind I am...lol! 

************************************
Happy Friday!!  For a four day week it went pretty slow!  I have to rant for a minute [RANT AHEAD]  I just received a notice from my Condo Association that we have to have our dryer vents cleaned out...ok, I get the safety concerns and fires BUT we just had a mandatory clean out November of 2009??? Now I have to take off a 1/2 day of work to wait for the guy to come and pay $50 to get it cleaned.  In addition, we had to pay an extra $250 for the additional snow removal costs from last year AND they had just upped our COA dues by $60.  The nickel and diming is driving me crazy!!! [RANT OVER]  Thanks for the space to rant.

On some better notes....SNOW this weekend for NJ!!! Finally!! I'm excited to get socked in and do stuff around the house in my pajamas....that's after I join Weight Watchers.  The meeting is tomorrow at 8am.  I am THERE!

Quiet day at school today and a fun Thai dinner tonight with Brian.  I'm getting to bed early tonight so I wake up ready to weigh in! 

Make great choices today my Donalds!!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

belledreamer said:


> Beauty and the Beast.  I saw it for the first time when I was 4 years old.  While I don't remember seeing it, DM said I became completely obsessed.  I had Belle jewelry and a blue Beauty and the Beast play-dress that I wanted to wear every day.
> 
> I fell in love with it again in my teens and started collecting Belle pins, plus a Beauty and the Beast snowglobe where the rose lights up. (Still have it too.)  I never got to see it on Broadway, but I took my best friend (who is not a musical fan) to see the National Tour when it came to our hometown and we both loved it.  The stage show at Disney World is my absolute favorite thing to do at Disney and I always go see it at least twice when I go.  I've actually seen it so many times that I can recognize some of the same CM's who work on the show.   What can I say?  I'm a fangirl.
> 
> It's one of the only movies that will still make me sigh every time...
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> WE'RE CELEBRATING TODAY!!
> 
> Not only did I manage to keep the two lbs I lost earlier in the week off, but I also now fit into something extra special to me...
> 
> No. It's not my grandmother's ring... But it is a ring!
> 
> I graduated HS at 16 (Home-schooled) and while I did want a ring to celebrate it, my DM didn't want me to get a regular class ring, since we both knew that once I got married, I'd never wear it again.  So we picked out a nice ring with my birthstone and I wore it for about 3 years...until my weight gain kept it from fitting on my right hand.
> 
> Well fast forward to last night; I was getting ready to go out for the evening and decided on a whim to try it on.  And it slid perfectly on my finger!  5 years and it finally fits!!
> 
> Here's a pic from this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have it on my finger right now as my anchor to keep me going.  Had a healthy breakfast this morning of Cheerios and strawberries and I'm ready to take on the world!
> 
> Best wishes to my fellow teammates for weigh-in today!!
> 
> BTW, I saw there's still some openings for coaching.  My schedule is usually pretty open and I'm online pretty much every day.  I'm not sure how good of a coach I'd be, but if I can find out what's all involved and who to get in touch with about it, I'd be willing to give it a shot.


What a beautiful ring!!!  Congrats on getting back on your finger!!  And what a great reminder that you can do it! 



jenanderson said:


> Oh dear!  I have tons of catching up to do.  It was a totally crazy couple of days and I forgot how much I was scheduled and so I just took a break from this thread for the 2 days.  I will read through it all and catch up later.
> 
> I work at a school where we have a huge federal grant and yesterday the evaluators were in our building looking everything over and interviewing a bunch of us and observing our teaching and basically deciding whether our grant will continue or not.  My class is based almost totally on the grant and so I had a huge amount of pressure in being sure I was completely ready.  This meant getting my classroom ready, adjusting lesson plans and just tons of extra work.  My administration has been crazy with us this week and it was just very stressful.  Thankfully the evaluators are done for this visit and we won't see them again until spring.
> 
> On top of all of that, my DS is sick again.  I am feeling so bad for him because in the past 2 months of school, he has missed 14 days.  DS has immune issues (and a lot of other medical issues) that cause him to miss school.  It is hard to be his mom at times though because he is at the point where he is just tired of being sick all the time and is feeling a little like it is not fair that his life is this way.  I have tried to spend some extra time with him this week to help him with school, play some games with him and just help him get through it.  We are hoping that he will feel better soon but are scared that he has mono again.  I guess I will be calling his doctor again today.
> 
> So - with work, a sick kid, trying to be healthy and get my workouts done...there was little time to check in here.  My goal today though is to go back and read what I missed and at least try to respond to some.
> 
> I will say that even through the stress, it was a decent week.  I really worked hard not to give into temptations when eating and get all my exercise in.  It did pay off because I lost 2 pounds this week.
> 
> Chat with you all in a bit!
> Jen



Hang in there Jen!  We were re-accredited last fall and it was a complete three ring circus!!  So sorry DS is not feeling well again   Something has been going around here with the sore throat and coughing.  I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Scraggy

belledreamer said:


> I graduated HS at 16 (Home-schooled) and while I did want a ring to celebrate it, my DM didn't want me to get a regular class ring, since we both knew that once I got married, I'd never wear it again.  So we picked out a nice ring with my birthstone and I wore it for about 3 years...until my weight gain kept it from fitting on my right hand.
> 
> Well fast forward to last night; I was getting ready to go out for the evening and decided on a whim to try it on.  And it slid perfectly on my finger!  5 years and it finally fits!!
> 
> 
> 
> I still have it on my finger right now as my anchor to keep me going.  Had a healthy breakfast this morning of Cheerios and strawberries and I'm ready to take on the world!




I am so proud of you!!!  I took my wedding ring off before surgery, and it was horrible to try to get a small ring off a large finger.  I still haven't been able to get my wedding ring back on.  That is a huge goal of mine.  I can't wait to be able to wear my wedding ring again.  Good for you!!!!


----------



## trinaweena

*Scraggy* -  Congrats on your loss! You will be to your goal in no time!

*Rose *- For once I wasnt too mad at the scale, even though it was only down about a pound. But its also that TOM so I wasnt expecting a huge loss.

*Pamela* - We are doing a field trip to the library haha! A field trip to Europe would be nice! In my history of American consumer culture class we are taking a field trip to the mall! I def think Im going to love my classes this year. 

*belledreamer* - CONGRATS! Thats great motivation to keep you going!

*Jen*- So sorry you had a stressfull week! I hope everything goes well with the grants.  My mothers job depends entirely on grants so I know how stressful that can be, she also works for the state and we live in CT so with all the cuts, it can be quite stressfull! So sorry about your son, I know how frustrating that can be, for him and you. Im one of those people that gets sick all the time and there comes a point where your just annoyed about being sick. I also get snide comments from co workers and such about how im always sick and its so frustrating cause they think im faking it. I hope he feel better soon! 
-************
I need to get better about going to bed early! I didnt wake up till 10:30 today! Woke up with awful cramps and a 1 pound loss on the scale so its a mixed bag haha! Today I need to go through all my syllabus and put all major assignments in my planner, and probably start on some homework.  I also have a doctors appointment regarding my hip at 3, and im not quite sure what I want to tell him. I know its not 100% better but im getting sick of physical therapy and I dont think its doing anything.  I guess I will just see what happens!

I should also clean the fish tank today and put away some laundry, which Ive been saying all week! Tonight we are going to see Beauty and the Beast with mom and some co workers, so that should be fun. Beauty and the Beast was the first movie I ever saw in theatres so its exciting. I might try to bring my own healthy snacks so I dont ruin my day on popcorn and candy.  Lunch will be leftover homemade pizza from last night  whole wheat dough, onions, garlic, artichokes, turkey sausage, spinach and goat cheese..it was so yummy! I like a lot of stuff on my pizza and I dont really like cheese on my pizza haha!  Dinner tonight I think will be turkey burgers and maybe sweet potato fries depending on time.

I also have to go to Verizon because my phone is broken AGAIN. I just got a new one before Christmas, this is getting ridiculous. I wish they could let you get a new phone if the phone you have is so crappy.

I think Id like to couch one week, but I will check back AFTER I fill in my planner so I can decide when. Who do we contact about coaching?


----------



## DisFam95

belledreamer said:


> WE'RE CELEBRATING TODAY!!
> 
> Not only did I manage to keep the two lbs I lost earlier in the week off, but I also now fit into something extra special to me...
> 
> 
> Here's a pic from this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have it on my finger right now as my anchor to keep me going.  Had a healthy breakfast this morning of Cheerios and strawberries and I'm ready to take on the world!
> 
> Best wishes to my fellow teammates for weigh-in today!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Congrats on the achievement!!  Love the attitude that your are ready to take on the world..keep the awesome focus!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenanderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> On top of all of that, my DS is sick again.  I am feeling so bad for him because in the past 2 months of school, he has missed 14 days.  DS has immune issues (and a lot of other medical issues) that cause him to miss school.  It is hard to be his mom at times though because he is at the point where he is just tired of being sick all the time and is feeling a little like it is not fair that his life is this way.  I have tried to spend some extra time with him this week to help him with school, play some games with him and just help him get through it.  We are hoping that he will feel better soon but are scared that he has mono again.  I guess I will be calling his doctor again today.
> 
> So - with work, a sick kid, trying to be healthy and get my workouts done...there was little time to check in here.  My goal today though is to go back and read what I missed and at least try to respond to some.
> 
> I will say that even through the stress, it was a decent week.  I really worked hard not to give into temptations when eating and get all my exercise in.  It did pay off because I lost 2 pounds this week.
> 
> Jen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang in there.  Sorry for your poor little boy.  That's so hard.  My friend has her son who has his own issues and has to miss a lot of school.  Just be there for him.  Sometimes it's so hard to know what to say.  You're afraid of pestering them when you want to 'talk' and then they get annoyed at you!  ((hugs))  Keep up the good work!!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Well - I have to say I love week one of any weight loss but this has surprised me a bit.  I had to go back and check my log.  Down 8.8 pounds since last friday   I've done an hour on the treadmill almost everyday and adding some jogging segments in as able.  I've done really well on my eating but I've had no challanges which is really strange.  I even managed to eat out over the week at a burger place, Chipotle, and 2 slices of cheese pizza last night.  I'm eating really well the rest of the time and my cravings have not been around - well I did have a tablespoon of Nutella one night as 'dessert' - but hey theres protein in there right
> 
> I joined Hulu Plus and have been watching Biggest Loser and "Fat Sick and Nearly Dead" on my nook while working out.  Makes the time go by and its motivating.  It's hard to quit my "simple in comparison" workout when watching what Bob and Dolvette are putting those folks through! Holy smookes just watched episode one of this season - so much puking and passing out!!
> 
> ANyway - off to get my day started and things off my list!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.  Keep your focus and take it one day at a time no matter what the scale says on this one day!!
Click to expand...


----------



## jillbur

buzz5985 said:


> Why not try to grill some chicken tenders and have different dipping sauces.  I will do that for buffalo wings.  I grill them, cut up some celery, light blue cheese dressing, Ken's buffalo sauce.  Use different BBQ sauces, make your own.  I throw them in salads, on sandwiches, on pizza.
> 
> Janis



This is a great idea! Thanks!




luvpoohandcompany said:


> Hi Everyone
> I just wanted to say thanks for all the great advice and comforting words of support you have given me lately I had individual replies writtten but when I tried to post it disappeared and now I'm outta time as I have to get kids up for school My aunt passed away yesterday morning and if I'm honest I'm really glad for her as she would not have wanted to lose her independance (she suffered 3 strokes in as many days). We will all miss her alot -she was a maiden aunt who spoiled all her neices, nephews and grand-nieces/nephews with gusto much to our parents dismay at times (providing forbidden treats such as chewing-gum and sweeties before sunday dinner).
> 
> I am glad to say I took the advice given and choose not to use this stressful time as an excuse to overeat (well after the choc orange episode ) and I lost 2lbs this week a total of a half stone (7lbs) since we started
> Thanks again for being a great bunch of friends and I hope you all do well today



So sorry about your aunt, but I'm glad you will have such great memories of her spoiling you! And, great job on the loss this week!




donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Do you have a favorite Disney movie?  Is there a special story behind it?



My favories are Beauty and the Beast and The Little Mermaid. I love both of them for their music. I want to see B&TB 3D so bad, but DSs aren't interested 



Scraggy said:


> I'm down 2 pounds this week. That makes 8 in total. Only 42 more to get to my goal.



Awesome!



jenanderson said:


> Oh dear!  I have tons of catching up to do.  It was a totally crazy couple of days and I forgot how much I was scheduled and so I just took a break from this thread for the 2 days.  I will read through it all and catch up later.
> 
> I work at a school where we have a huge federal grant and yesterday the evaluators were in our building looking everything over and interviewing a bunch of us and observing our teaching and basically deciding whether our grant will continue or not.  My class is based almost totally on the grant and so I had a huge amount of pressure in being sure I was completely ready.  This meant getting my classroom ready, adjusting lesson plans and just tons of extra work.  My administration has been crazy with us this week and it was just very stressful.  Thankfully the evaluators are done for this visit and we won't see them again until spring.
> 
> On top of all of that, my DS is sick again.  I am feeling so bad for him because in the past 2 months of school, he has missed 14 days.  DS has immune issues (and a lot of other medical issues) that cause him to miss school.  It is hard to be his mom at times though because he is at the point where he is just tired of being sick all the time and is feeling a little like it is not fair that his life is this way.  I have tried to spend some extra time with him this week to help him with school, play some games with him and just help him get through it.  We are hoping that he will feel better soon but are scared that he has mono again.  I guess I will be calling his doctor again today.
> 
> So - with work, a sick kid, trying to be healthy and get my workouts done...there was little time to check in here.  My goal today though is to go back and read what I missed and at least try to respond to some.
> 
> I will say that even through the stress, it was a decent week.  I really worked hard not to give into temptations when eating and get all my exercise in.  It did pay off because I lost 2 pounds this week.
> 
> Chat with you all in a bit!
> Jen



I love teaching, but I always get so nervous when people are watching me! Glad it's over with for you! And, I hope DS feels better soon. Poor thing! And, great job on the loss!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

UGH! I multi-quoted and some disappeared! I will be back later to finish up with responses. I'm done at 1:30 today and heading straight for the grocery store for items until next Friday. I have a menu all planned and list waiting. We are supposed to get more snow tonight (I heard 2-4 or 3-5 inches) so I want to beat the rush to the store and not have to go out tomorrow. I hope everyone had a great Friday!  I'll check in later!

Jill


----------



## VirataMama4

Thanks Rose for being our coach this past week! 

I'm going to think about being a coach one week, but not sure if it will happen this challenge since we'll be getting ready for our move...  

Did my weigh in and saw a 1lb loss.  Which I think is pretty good, since there were a few days I didn't exercise and I did eat out twice this week.    But I count the calories and was actually only over 70 calories for that day! Starting on Sunday I'm going to lower my allowed daily calories according to the "Lose It" app to lose 1.5lbs a week.  

DH starts night on Sunday, so I'm not sure how my menu planning is going to work out, but I'm working on it today so we'll see.


----------



## Ruthie5671

I know you're wondering . . . did she walk??????

Yup! 

Now, this was most certainly not the longest, fastest or most calorie burning walk in the world.  But I managed a pretty steady pace for 14 minutes thru Lowe's last night.  Well, the last two minutes I was looking for the door (I was somewhere by the toilets!!!) but I got up and moved.  I'm hoping that I can gradually increase my time.  Thanks again for all the encouragement.

And I lost 1.6 pounds this week!


----------



## Disneyluvr

Trying to get caught up and read everything!

Scraggy- Congrats on the weight loss, every pound counts. Keep going slow and steady and those 42 lbs will be gone before ya know it and stay gone!!

jenanderson- I totally feel ya on the stress when the evaluators come! We have a team that comes a few times a year and really scrutinizes every move we make! Everyone is on pins and needles the week they're here! I'm finally to the point where I don't let them bother me, I know I am doing my job and teaching to the best of my abilities so when they nitpick I just smile and say "OK I'll try to do better", but we're a BIE school and so we usually never hear back from them, haha. I'm sure you did great!

belledreamer- WTG on getting that ring on your finger! What a good accomplishment and motivation to keep going!!

OK, can someone please tell me how to do the multiple quote thing! I have so many people I want to respond to and I start to get lost!


----------



## buzz5985

donaldandpirates said:


> I was able to do 2 miles in 28 minutes yesterday and not feel tired afterward!!!    I've got 100 lbs. to lose, and this made me feel incredible!  I also watched some YouTube videos of past Princess Halfs to get me excited for 2013.
> 
> I'm sooo glad I'm not the only one who has been seeing this!



Good for you!!!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Hi Everyone
> I just wanted to say thanks for all the great advice and comforting words of support you have given me lately I had individual replies writtten but when I tried to post it disappeared and now I'm outta time as I have to get kids up for school My aunt passed away yesterday morning and if I'm honest I'm really glad for her as she would not have wanted to lose her independance (she suffered 3 strokes in as many days). We will all miss her alot -she was a maiden aunt who spoiled all her neices, nephews and grand-nieces/nephews with gusto much to our parents dismay at times (providing forbidden treats such as chewing-gum and sweeties before sunday dinner).
> 
> I am glad to say I took the advice given and choose not to use this stressful time as an excuse to overeat (well after the choc orange episode ) and I lost 2lbs this week a total of a half stone (7lbs) since we started
> Thanks again for being a great bunch of friends and I hope you all do well today



So sorry about your loss.  (good work staying focused during such a difficult time.)



jenanderson said:


> Oh dear!  I have tons of catching up to do.  It was a totally crazy couple of days and I forgot how much I was scheduled and so I just took a break from this thread for the 2 days.  I will read through it all and catch up later.
> 
> I work at a school where we have a huge federal grant and yesterday the evaluators were in our building looking everything over and interviewing a bunch of us and observing our teaching and basically deciding whether our grant will continue or not.  My class is based almost totally on the grant and so I had a huge amount of pressure in being sure I was completely ready.  This meant getting my classroom ready, adjusting lesson plans and just tons of extra work.  My administration has been crazy with us this week and it was just very stressful.  Thankfully the evaluators are done for this visit and we won't see them again until spring.
> 
> On top of all of that, my DS is sick again.  I am feeling so bad for him because in the past 2 months of school, he has missed 14 days.  DS has immune issues (and a lot of other medical issues) that cause him to miss school.  It is hard to be his mom at times though because he is at the point where he is just tired of being sick all the time and is feeling a little like it is not fair that his life is this way.  I have tried to spend some extra time with him this week to help him with school, play some games with him and just help him get through it.  We are hoping that he will feel better soon but are scared that he has mono again.  I guess I will be calling his doctor again today.
> 
> So - with work, a sick kid, trying to be healthy and get my workouts done...there was little time to check in here.  My goal today though is to go back and read what I missed and at least try to respond to some.
> 
> I will say that even through the stress, it was a decent week.  I really worked hard not to give into temptations when eating and get all my exercise in.  It did pay off because I lost 2 pounds this week.
> 
> Chat with you all in a bit!
> Jen



Good loss after such a tough week.  Hope your DS is feeling better.



Ruthie5671 said:


> I know you're wondering . . . did she walk??????
> 
> Yup!
> 
> Now, this was most certainly not the longest, fastest or most calorie burning walk in the world.  But I managed a pretty steady pace for 14 minutes thru Lowe's last night.  Well, the last two minutes I was looking for the door (I was somewhere by the toilets!!!) but I got up and moved.  I'm hoping that I can gradually increase my time.  Thanks again for all the encouragement.
> 
> And I lost 1.6 pounds this week!



Good for you!!!!  Keep it up.



Disneyluvr said:


> Trying to get caught up and read everything!
> 
> Scraggy- Congrats on the weight loss, every pound counts. Keep going slow and steady and those 42 lbs will be gone before ya know it and stay gone!!
> 
> jenanderson- I totally feel ya on the stress when the evaluators come! We have a team that comes a few times a year and really scrutinizes every move we make! Everyone is on pins and needles the week they're here! I'm finally to the point where I don't let them bother me, I know I am doing my job and teaching to the best of my abilities so when they nitpick I just smile and say "OK I'll try to do better", but we're a BIE school and so we usually never hear back from them, haha. I'm sure you did great!
> 
> belledreamer- WTG on getting that ring on your finger! What a good accomplishment and motivation to keep going!!
> 
> OK, can someone please tell me how to do the multiple quote thing! I have so many people I want to respond to and I start to get lost!




Down next to the quote button on the right, you will see a button in the middle with "+ on it.  Press that on each post you want to quote.

Janis


----------



## buzz5985

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Oh the guilt!!!  Can you sign me up for the week of the 24th?  I would love to coach




You are all signed up for the week of the 24th.  Thanks.

Only 2 weeks left 3/9 - 3/15 and 3/16 - 3/22.  I already have Team Mickey signing up for the merged thread.  Just saying.

Question of the Day 

Do you have a favorite Disney movie? Is there a special story behind it?

From my childhood - my favorite would be Bambi.  I remember watching at the Drive-in with my parents, in my pajamas, with my pillow.  Getting to play at the playground with all the other kids in their pajamas.  

From my DS childhood - It's a tie between 101 Dalmations - Lucky always vacationed with us, along with Big Dog (another dalmation).  And Toy Story.  DS loved Buzz Lightyear - hence Buzz5985.  Oh, but I just remember Finding Nemo, or Pirattes of the Carribean - I can't decide.  

I just wanted to share a website for those of you that decided to track your mileage to WDW.  www.gmap-pedometer.com.  It's free, become a member, save your route, you can go back under bookmarked routes, edit the route.  It's neat and easy to use.  I had to click on manual entry - the program wouldn't allow me to walk on the highway!!!  

Busy weekend.  Tomorrow I have to help run the concession stand at the wrestling quad meet.  The meet starts at 9 am and runs until 4 pm.  I miss my hockey days let me tell you - 1 hour in and out.    Sunday is the Patriots game, and I am having family over to watch it.  I think I will make my Father's favorite - chicken pot pie - just watch my serving size.  Maybe I will make some of the WW old 0 vegie soup.  I will also plan on having a few cocktails - since I don't have to drive.  

Janis


----------



## amykathleen2005

My favorite Disney movie is probably Mulan.

This week I lost 1.5 lbs!


----------



## klmrph

Lost another 2.4 lbs this week, but I am sorry I haven't been keeping up on the posts.  I joined the Y last week and my first day there, I ended up with an injury, so I am depressed about it.  I have bursitis near my knee.  I am doing my best to heal it this weekend by keeping it up as much as possible and alternating cold/heat.  I am so mad at myself for getting injured.  I think I caused it when I sped up the treadmill to fast.  My Disney trip is about 3 weeks away, hoping it heals quickly, but I had a long week on my leg at work which didn't help matters.


----------



## Mary•Poppins

luvpoohandcompany said:


> Hi Everyone
> I just wanted to say thanks for all the great advice and comforting words of support you have given me lately I had individual replies writtten but when I tried to post it disappeared and now I'm outta time as I have to get kids up for school My aunt passed away yesterday morning and if I'm honest I'm really glad for her as she would not have wanted to lose her independance (she suffered 3 strokes in as many days). We will all miss her alot -she was a maiden aunt who spoiled all her neices, nephews and grand-nieces/nephews with gusto much to our parents dismay at times (providing forbidden treats such as chewing-gum and sweeties before sunday dinner).
> 
> I am glad to say I took the advice given and choose not to use this stressful time as an excuse to overeat (well after the choc orange episode ) and I lost 2lbs this week a total of a half stone (7lbs) since we started
> Thanks again for being a great bunch of friends and I hope you all do well today



I am so sorry to hear about your loss.  I have an aunt just like the one you described.  She is so dear to us also.  I am so proud of your ability to control you eating even when dealing with emotional issues. (I have the hardest time doing this. ) 



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Good morning Team Donald   I would have to say my favorite movies are The Goofy Movie (cause Goofy is my all time favorite!) and the Mickey Mouse Christmas movies, the animated ones (cause there is nothing better than mixing Christmas and the mouse!!)  But I have the most memories of Fox and the Hound.  We didn't go to a lot of movies at the theater as a child, but I can remember this one.  Me, my sisters, my mom and my grandma   And I remember my mom sneaking candy in her purse!  haha!!
> 
> Well, I apologize now to the team that I actually gained a pound this week  It's tough because this week I really made extra efforts to work out and be more active.  I expected a loss for sure.  One thing I am still struggling with is logging all my food.  I already used My Fitness Pal to log breakfast, so I'm determined to do better.
> 
> I wanted to say thanks to Rose for coaching all week!  I appreciate it
> 
> --Lynda



Thank you Rose too!  It has been a pleasure getting to know you this week. And next week will be great Lynda.  I didn't have the best week either, but I am determined this week!



jenanderson said:


> Oh dear!  I have tons of catching up to do.  It was a totally crazy couple of days and I forgot how much I was scheduled and so I just took a break from this thread for the 2 days.  I will read through it all and catch up later.
> 
> I work at a school where we have a huge federal grant and yesterday the evaluators were in our building looking everything over and interviewing a bunch of us and observing our teaching and basically deciding whether our grant will continue or not.  My class is based almost totally on the grant and so I had a huge amount of pressure in being sure I was completely ready.  This meant getting my classroom ready, adjusting lesson plans and just tons of extra work.  My administration has been crazy with us this week and it was just very stressful.  Thankfully the evaluators are done for this visit and we won't see them again until spring.
> 
> On top of all of that, my DS is sick again.  I am feeling so bad for him because in the past 2 months of school, he has missed 14 days.  DS has immune issues (and a lot of other medical issues) that cause him to miss school.  It is hard to be his mom at times though because he is at the point where he is just tired of being sick all the time and is feeling a little like it is not fair that his life is this way.  I have tried to spend some extra time with him this week to help him with school, play some games with him and just help him get through it.  We are hoping that he will feel better soon but are scared that he has mono again.  I guess I will be calling his doctor again today.
> 
> So - with work, a sick kid, trying to be healthy and get my workouts done...there was little time to check in here.  My goal today though is to go back and read what I missed and at least try to respond to some.
> 
> I will say that even through the stress, it was a decent week.  I really worked hard not to give into temptations when eating and get all my exercise in.  It did pay off because I lost 2 pounds this week.
> 
> Chat with you all in a bit!
> Jen



So glad your evaluators are gone.  It is stressful when you get observed.  My principal observed me this week.  She is a great leader and I feel very comfortable with her ... but other people make me uncomfortable.



Ruthie5671 said:


> I know you're wondering . . . did she walk??????
> 
> Yup!
> 
> Now, this was most certainly not the longest, fastest or most calorie burning walk in the world.  But I managed a pretty steady pace for 14 minutes thru Lowe's last night.  Well, the last two minutes I was looking for the door (I was somewhere by the toilets!!!) but I got up and moved.  I'm hoping that I can gradually increase my time.  Thanks again for all the encouragement.
> 
> And I lost 1.6 pounds this week!



Great job!  That is still 14 minutes of exercise.  Do it again! 

Question of the Day

Do you have a favorite Disney movie? Is there a special story behind it?

I don't have one, I have a few.  At the time, I would have told you they were the worst Disney movies ... Each of my sons went through a period were they LOVED a Disney movie.  My oldest loved Cinderella (I actually think he ws in love with her .)  My middle son LOVED Dumbo and Peter Pan and my youngest son LOVED Jimmy Neutron (not a Disney movie, but still one of my favorites).  They would watch these movies over and over and over.  I couldn't stand them at the time .... now, I miss them.


----------



## jillbur

Ruthie5671 said:


> I know you're wondering . . . did she walk??????
> 
> Yup!
> 
> Now, this was most certainly not the longest, fastest or most calorie burning walk in the world.  But I managed a pretty steady pace for 14 minutes thru Lowe's last night.  Well, the last two minutes I was looking for the door (I was somewhere by the toilets!!!) but I got up and moved.  I'm hoping that I can gradually increase my time.  Thanks again for all the encouragement.
> 
> And I lost 1.6 pounds this week!



Yay! Keep it up~it's a great start!





Disneyluvr said:


> OK, can someone please tell me how to do the multiple quote thing! I have so many people I want to respond to and I start to get lost!



I think Janis answered you, but I'll add that after you click the + button on the bottom right of a post, it turns orange. After the last post (at the end of the thread), hit the "post reply" button and it will quote all the ones you selected.



buzz5985 said:


> I already have Team Mickey signing up for the merged thread.  Just saying.
> 
> Janis



I can't even think that far ahead 




amykathleen2005 said:


> My favorite Disney movie is probably Mulan.
> 
> This week I lost 1.5 lbs!



Nice work!




klmrph said:


> Lost another 2.4 lbs this week, but I am sorry I haven't been keeping up on the posts.  I joined the Y last week and my first day there, I ended up with an injury, so I am depressed about it.  I have bursitis near my knee.  I am doing my best to heal it this weekend by keeping it up as much as possible and alternating cold/heat.  I am so mad at myself for getting injured.  I think I caused it when I sped up the treadmill to fast.  My Disney trip is about 3 weeks away, hoping it heals quickly, but I had a long week on my leg at work which didn't help matters.



Sorry about your injury. I hope it heals fast! And nice job on the loss this week!



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I am going to try my best to finish reading The Hunger Games tonight. I just haven't had the time to read lately since DH has been off of school. He keeps having me watch movies after the kids are in bed. But, he's working tonight, so I'm going to get my read on!  We're supposed to get 3-6 inches tonight, so I'm hoping it'll be less so I can go to yoga at 9 am tomorrow. If I don't make it to yoga, I have a few workouts dvr'd I can do. And, I found out last night that my dog loves playing in the snow, so I can always take her out for a snow walk. I didn't work out today, but I did walk around Wal-mart shopping for an hour. Does that count?

To everyone who commented on DVC, I used a formula to figure out how much per point we'd be paying (approximating dues~I know they'll go up) over the course of the contract. When I priced a one bedroom at OKW for a week in the summer, it's still more than a value for the same dates. DH was impressed though. He thinks we should wait a little while longer since we usually go during free dining (and upgrade to DDP instead of QS). I told him if we wait, we'll have less years on the contract. I ordered the dvd from the website just to try to convince him more  I noticed resale seems so much cheaper, but I know you can only vacation at Disney resorts then. I don't know that we'd ever use points for a cruise because we'd still end up paying cash for part of it. Oh, and DH is worried he won't want to go every other year and our boys won't want to go when they get older (teenage and up). I say who cares?!? I'll still go  Still doing research lol. But, thanks for all the advice!

I'll be back in the morning.

Jill


----------



## cjdj4

Good evening Donalds! 

Down 1 more pound. That is 8.2 so far!  I think keeping up with this group has really kept me focused. Thank you everyone for being so supportive. 

Thank goodness, I am Feeling much better today! DD and I are in a parade tomorrow.  Neither of us have ever been in one before and she would have been very disappointed if we had to miss. It's called Gasparilla. It's the children's parade. Basically, everyone dresses up as pirates and the parade participants throw beads at parade goers, sounds a little familiar? No alcohol or nudity at kids parade. There is an adult parade like it in a few weeks, and that is a whole other story.  I have only attended once and I did not like it. Maybe if I get to be in the parade 

 I know a few people asked me about Wyndham ownership the other day. I am not sure who it was, but here is the gist. DH and I bought 175K annual Wyndham points on Ebay for $500 including closing costs. Our home resort is Cypress Palms. We only stayed there once. In Wyndham, points are points and you can use them at any resort. We mainly go to Bonnet Creek, which I love (lot's of space almost on property). This summer we will be using some points to go to DC. I highly recommend buying Wyndham, but resale only. Do research first, of course.  



trinaweena said:


> First off, a big huge giant THANK YOU to everyone who gave me suggestions on my stomach issues!!!!!! I read everything you guys wrote and I didn't reply (for reasons i will explain) and i felt horrible for not replying but i've been reading everything and i so appreciate everything you guys said.


Sounds like you have a plan. I love school, and your history class sounds divine 



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Hi Everyone
> I just wanted to say thanks for all the great advice and comforting words of support you have given me lately I had individual replies writtten but when I tried to post it disappeared and now I'm outta time as I have to get kids up for school My aunt passed away yesterday morning and if I'm honest I'm really glad for her as she would not have wanted to lose her independance (she suffered 3 strokes in as many days). We will all miss her alot -she was a maiden aunt who spoiled all her neices, nephews and grand-nieces/nephews with gusto much to our parents dismay at times (providing forbidden treats such as chewing-gum and sweeties before sunday dinner).


I am sorry to hear about your aunt, but it sounds like you enjoyed an awesome maiden aunt while she was alive. I was lucky enough to have been spoiled by a maiden aunt. They are wonderful. 



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Do you have a favorite Disney movie?  Is there a special story behind it?
> 
> My special story would be Beauty and the Beast.  We saw it for the first time when ds2 was just a baby.  Just as the ball room scene started he got fussy.  I picked him up and brought him to the back of the theater and stood and rocked him during the scene.  It felt like I was dancing with him.  When he was just 4 we took him to see Beauty and the Beast on Broadway.  He sat there mezmerized.  When he got into high school he got involved with the school's theater group.  Beauty and the Beast was just getting ready to close on Broadway when he was a junior.  We took him, his cousin(who saw it when she was 3) to see the show before it closed.  Right after that his high school announced that the spring show for his senior year would be Beauty and the Beast.  He was stage manager for that show and they won the Best Musical at a local awards show.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weigh in





GoofyPredsFan said:


> Well, I apologize now to the team that I actually gained a pound this week  It's tough because this week I really made extra efforts to work out and be more active.  I expected a loss for sure.  One thing I am still struggling with is logging all my food.  I already used My Fitness Pal to log breakfast, so I'm determined to do better.



Do not applogize! You are on the right path 



Scraggy said:


> I'm down 2 pounds this week. That makes 8 in total. Only 42 more to get to my goal.


Awesome!



pjlla said:


> I'm TREATING myself to a day at the scrapping table.  Laundry is pretty well caught up and beds are made.... so look out scrapping table, I'm on my way!  I'll pop back on here after lunch to see how every one is doing!.............P



Congrats on the loss! I am not a scapbooker, but spending the day doing that or some kind of craft sounds heavenly. 



belledreamer said:


> Not only did I manage to keep the two lbs I lost earlier in the week off, but I also now fit into something extra special to me...
> 
> No. It's not my grandmother's ring... But it is a ring!
> 
> 
> Here's a pic from this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have it on my finger right now as my anchor to keep me going.  Had a healthy breakfast this morning of Cheerios and strawberries and I'm ready to take on the world!
> 
> Best wishes to my fellow teammates for weigh-in today!!



That is so cool! I really like the ring and I think it's wonderful you plan to wear it as an anchor. 



jenanderson said:


> I work at a school where we have a huge federal grant and yesterday the evaluators were in our building looking everything over and interviewing a bunch of us and observing our teaching and basically deciding whether our grant will continue or not.  My class is based almost totally on the grant and so I had a huge amount of pressure in being sure I was completely ready.  This meant getting my classroom ready, adjusting lesson plans and just tons of extra work.  My administration has been crazy with us this week and it was just very stressful.  Thankfully the evaluators are done for this visit and we won't see them again until spring.



I hope your DS feels better soon. Great job on the 2 lbs.  I hate grant evaluations. My school district has like a million grants going right now. My old school was under a grant and my new school is under a grant. It is agravating. Blessings like grants are wonderful, but sometimes there are just too many strings attached. I am glad you made it through stress 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I ended up making the  Chicken Rollatini with Spinach http://www.skinnytaste.com/2011/04/chicken-rollatini-with-spinach-alla.html for dinner and the Strawberry Fool for dessert http://www.skinnytaste.com/2011/07/skinny-strawberry-fool.html .  I had so much left over that I froze the chicken and will have enough dessert for the weekend (or a snack).  I love the recipes on Skinnytaste!
> Up next: Bang Bang Shrimp....when shrimp goes on sale!



I love bang bang shrimp. Can you send me some? 



Scraggy said:


> I am so proud of you!!!  I took my wedding ring off before surgery, and it was horrible to try to get a small ring off a large finger.  I still haven't been able to get my wedding ring back on.  That is a huge goal of mine.  I can't wait to be able to wear my wedding ring again.  Good for you!!!!



Ouch, I be that hurt. All this ring talk has made me want to make a confession. DD is 8. When I was pregnent with her, I waited to long to try and take my rings off and they were stuck on....and they are still stuck on. I have not had them sut off cause they don't hurt. They just won't come off. 



trinaweena said:


> I need to get better about going to bed early! I didnt wake up till 10:30 today! Woke up with awful cramps and a 1 pound loss on the scale so its a mixed bag haha! Today I need to go through all my syllabus and put all major assignments in my planner, and probably start on some homework.  I also have a doctors appointment regarding my hip at 3, and im not quite sure what I want to tell him. I know its not 100% better but im getting sick of physical therapy and I dont think its doing anything.  I guess I will just see what happens!


Congrats on your loss! I hope your Drs appt. went well. 



Congrats on the achievement!!  Love the attitude that your are ready to take on the world..keep the awesome focus!!!




Well - I have to say I love week one of any weight loss but this has surprised me a bit.  I had to go back and check my log.  Down 8.8 pounds since last friday   I've done an hour on the treadmill almost everyday and adding some jogging segments in as able.  I've done really well on my eating but I've had no challanges which is really strange.  I even managed to eat out over the week at a burger place, Chipotle, and 2 slices of cheese pizza last night.  I'm eating really well the rest of the time and my cravings have not been around - well I did have a tablespoon of Nutella one night as 'dessert' - but hey theres protein in there right 

/QUOTE]

Yay! Great job down 8.8!!!



jillbur said:


> I love teaching, but I always get so nervous when people are watching me! Glad it's over with for you!



Right? Being watched by kids? no problem. Adults? No thank you. 



Ruthie5671 said:


> And I lost 1.6 pounds this week!



Awesome on the walk and the loss! 



Disneyluvr said:


> OK, can someone please tell me how to do the multiple quote thing! I have so many people I want to respond to and I start to get lost!


On the bottom right of the post you want to quote, next to the quote button is a button with a + plus sign. Just click that on the ones you want to quote as you go. When you are ready to post just click post and all the posts you wanted to quote will be there  



buzz5985 said:


> Only 2 weeks left 3/9 - 3/15 and 3/16 - 3/22.  I already have Team Mickey signing up for the merged thread.  Just saying.



Ok, you twisted my arm. I will take week of 3/9 



klmrph said:


> Lost another 2.4 lbs this week, but I am sorry I haven't been keeping up on the posts.


Great Job!
Question of the Day 

Do you have a favorite Disney movie? Is there a special story behind it?
I like Aladdin. It is just so funny! And the Lion King - hands down the best movie soundtrack.


----------



## grumpyskirtgirl

Hi everyone!

After 4 days of eating pretty much anything that I wanted at Disneyland I still lost 2 lbs!

But I didn"t want to let Team Donald down so I was actually not as interested as usual in all the treats. I even had just 1 bite of a Tigger Tail! I didn't know that was possible.

Now off to catch up on the 23 pages I have missed.


----------



## my3princes

QOTD Friday:  Favorite Disney Movie.  I can't answer that as there is not a Disney Movie that isn't a favorite.  They all are great and can be watched over and over.




I finally had the opportunity to apply for a new job at the VA.  Please send prayers and good thoughts my way as my current job ends on May 7 and I would like to be in a permanent position well before then.  I also would like to get away from the stress that my current office is having.  It's not the workload, but I cannot go into details.  This particular job that I have applied for would have been my 1st choice of any job so I'm hoping that it is destiny.


----------



## buzz5985

jillbur said:


> To everyone who commented on DVC, I used a formula to figure out how much per point we'd be paying (approximating dues~I know they'll go up) over the course of the contract. When I priced a one bedroom at OKW for a week in the summer, it's still more than a value for the same dates. DH was impressed though. He thinks we should wait a little while longer since we usually go during free dining (and upgrade to DDP instead of QS). I told him if we wait, we'll have less years on the contract. I ordered the dvd from the website just to try to convince him more  I noticed resale seems so much cheaper, but I know you can only vacation at Disney resorts then. I don't know that we'd ever use points for a cruise because we'd still end up paying cash for part of it. Oh, and DH is worried he won't want to go every other year and our boys won't want to go when they get older (teenage and up). I say who cares?!? I'll still go  Still doing research lol. But, thanks for all the advice!
> 
> I'll be back in the morning.Jill



Good luck!!!  One thing I would suggest though - you can't compare a value resort to a 1 BR DVC unit.  Maybe a studio, but not a 1 BR.  And the studios have the fridge/micro, coffee pot.  

And don't forget the resorts at HHI, Vero Beach and Aulani Hawaii.  I can't speak for Hawaii, but I feel that HHI and VB are the hidden jewels.  The CM's put the ones at WDW to shame!!!  Plus it was recently announced they are building another one at GF.  Oh and you can use 3 years of points at once instead of 2.  If you could find a small 100 point resale contract and use banking/borrowing, you could make it work.  




cjdj4 said:


> Good evening Donalds!
> Ok, you twisted my arm. I will take week of 3/9



Consider the week yours.  



my3princes said:


> QOTD Friday:  Favorite Disney Movie.  I can't answer that as there is not a Disney Movie that isn't a favorite.  They all are great and can be watched over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally had the opportunity to apply for a new job at the VA.  Please send prayers and good thoughts my way as my current job ends on May 7 and I would like to be in a permanent position well before then.  I also would like to get away from the stress that my current office is having.  It's not the workload, but I cannot go into details.  This particular job that I have applied for would have been my 1st choice of any job so I'm hoping that it is destiny.



Sending good thoughts on the job application.  

Janis


----------



## donac

Good Saturday morning everyone. 

We have about 1 to 2 inches of snow on the ground.  I hope it turns to rain soon.  I have to work on costumes today for the local high school.  I have two places to be today.  Ds1 also has to work today so the sooner it turns to rain the less chance his class is going to be cancelled. (He teaches bio labs). 

Thanks for all the great memories about the Disney movies.  Some people have mentioned The Little Mermaid.  That reminded me a story about my ds1.  For some reason Ursula from that movies scared him so much that as soon as she came on the screen he would start to cry.  I don't even know if we have a copy of that movie.  If they were showing that at his day care they would put him in another room because  he would get so upset.  I have only seen THe Little Mermaid show art HS when I went with a friend and her girls. 

Deb Good luck on the application.  I hope it will be a good  fit for you.  I know you are not happy in this department.

grumpyskirtgirl congrats on the loss even being in the park. 

cjdj4  congrats on that total for the month.  That is great. Have fun in the parade.  I remember being in parades while I was growing up and it is a lot of fun. 

belledreamer I love that ring.  I am so happy that it fits again.  Must be a great feeling. 

jenanderson  Hope everything went well.  We got a new superintendent and our principal is only an INTERIM  so the new super has been here several times already 

Scraggy  congrats on the loss.  Take it one pound at a time. 

trinaweena  hi.  I hope you got your wish about getting some work done.  I know how easy it is to push it aside.

pjlla  You deserve a day to just scrapbook.  I hope you got some things done. 

RemembertheMagic98  thanks for the recipes.  I will have to look over that website. 

GoofyPredsFan  I had a gain last week.  It happens just turn the page and keep on working. It will turn around. 

Ruthie5671,  klmrph,  amykathleen2005 and everyone else who had losses congrats on the losses.

DisFam95  Congrats on the great week.  I had a week where I lost 7 and I wondered what happen but it is a great feeling when everything clicks. 

Hi to anyone I missed this morning. 

Question of the Day

If you had a day just for yourself and you couldn't be at DW, what would you do?

I would spend the day reading, sewing and knitting.  I would probably take a walk around the lake near my house. 

Off to get some breakfast.  

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## JacksLilWench

donac said:


> Good Saturday morning everyone.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> If you had a day just for yourself and you couldn't be at DW, what would you do?
> 
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I would want to spend it walking around the mall, haha.  For some reason, I like to do that and I don't know why!  There is a mall near my house that is huge- it goes around in a circle, and if you do a lap, it's one mile.  And there are a TON of shops in it that I like   So I would go there and walk around for a bit.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
So....I have good news and bad news.

The good news is I went and got fitted for running shoes yesterday   I got an awesome pair that are super comfortable, the guy told me I was doing everything about my training process correctly (running a little, walking a little, cross-training on days off) and that I run correctly too.  I'm a forefoot striker, which is the best kind of striker to be, apparently!

The bad news is I didn't lose at all this week and I'm really frustrated about it.  My mom is a pretty driving force in my life and she has the ability to really make me feel like dog poo sometimes.  She has been going to WW and has lost almost 60 lbs since she started (which I am really proud of, by the way! )  And I've cheered her on from the beginning as best I could.  But since I've started my own efforts back up, she has yet to express any interest in helping me and cheering me on.  Never a suggestion to walk together one night, never a thumbs-up on a good meal or good day.  Just working in a silo.  So I don't feel like I can communicate to her much of anything- like this bad week I just had, haha.  I just feel very stunted and unheard at home, which I feel partly relates to the numbers on the scale.  

I just needed to vent that out because it was weighing on me.  And I didn't want to use it as an excuse!  So thank you for listening, guys


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> I am not looking too bad for 40 something I'm going to think about it. My body seems to be pretty happy at this weight, and even though I probably still have a few pounds I could lose, I am just not sure if it is worth it.



I would agree you are one hot mama and look great at your maintain weight.



			
				MaryPoppins;43789841 said:
			
		

> The 4th Annual Superhero Run in April.



that race sounds so cool.  My dh would love that one.  Great goal to work towards and I know even if you dont beat those boys they will still be impressed by how well you are going to do.



amykathleen2005 said:


> Something good that happened this week......the 3rd/4th grade class I teach Social Studies to has always been difficult and a challenge for me, but since I started a new incentive program with immediate points for good behavior things have improved dramatically. They are like a different class!



way to be creative and use positive reinforcement.


jillbur said:


> Have fun watching a movie with your little one. What did you watch?



We ended up watching american idol instead of a movie.  It was very enjoyable cuddling up with him though.  We dont get to do that too often anymore.



amykathleen2005 said:


> I recently found this and thought I would share:



LOVE this Amy



cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Week 4: The Voyage of the Little Mermaid



You are just too creative CC.  I am loving your new HH ideas.  I knew the fruit and veggie thing would be coming soon.  Its my area of slacking so thanks for helping me to make these servings a priority.  I am going to try my best.



luvpoohandcompany said:


> My aunt passed away yesterday morning and if I'm honest I'm really glad for her as she would not have wanted to lose her independance (she suffered 3 strokes in as many days 2. We will all miss her alot -she was a maiden aunt who spoiled all her neices, nephews and grand-nieces/nephews with gusto much to our parents dismay at times (providing forbidden treats such as chewing-gum and sweeties before sunday dinner).



So sorry about your aunt's passing.  I had the same feeling when my grammy passed away...even though it is sad to loose one of your cherished family members it is even harder to watch them go through suffering and loss of independence.  I am glad you have wonderful memories to hold onto of her.



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Do you have a favorite Disney movie?  Is there a special story behind it?



I dont really have one favorite.  My childhood favorites were cinderella and 101 dalmations.  I have grown to love the toy story movies since they are my kids favorites.  

Dona- woohoo on staying 5 days at BLT.



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Well, I apologize now to the team that I actually gained a pound this week  It's tough because this week I really made extra efforts to work out and be more active.  I expected a loss for sure.  One thing I am still struggling with is logging all my food.  I already used My Fitness Pal to log breakfast, so I'm determined to do better.



no apologies necessary.  We all have weeks like this.  



Scraggy said:


> I'm down 2 pounds this week. That makes 8 in total. Only 42 more to get to my goal.



Great Job.


pjlla said:


> I'm TREATING myself to a day at the scrapping table.  Laundry is pretty well caught up and beds are made.... so look out scrapping table, I'm on my way!  I'll pop back on here after lunch to see how every one is doing!.............P



Have a wonderful day scrapping.



belledreamer said:


> Not only did I manage to keep the two lbs I lost earlier in the week off, but I also now fit into something extra special to me...
> 
> No. It's not my grandmother's ring... But it is a ring!
> .



wow pretty ring and what a great feeling of accomplishment for you.  Love to hear your determination and confidence.  



jenanderson said:


> Oh dear!  I have tons of catching up to do.  It was a totally crazy couple of days and I forgot how much I was scheduled and so I just took a break from this thread for the 2 days.



Wow what a stressful week for you.  I hope DS feels better soon.  I can imagine how frustrating that is for him and you too.  Great job on the good eating this week and for the loss.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Happy Friday!!  For a four day week it went pretty slow!  I have to rant for a minute [RANT AHEAD]  I just received a notice from my Condo Association that we have to have our dryer vents cleaned out...ok, I get the safety concerns and fires BUT we just had a mandatory clean out November of 2009??? Now I have to take off a 1/2 day of work to wait for the guy to come and pay $50 to get it cleaned.  In addition, we had to pay an extra $250 for the additional snow removal costs from last year AND they had just upped our COA dues by $60.  The nickel and diming is driving me crazy!!! [RANT OVER]  Thanks for the space to rant.



uggh that is so frustrating.  I guess its one of the downfalls of being in an association.  Friends of mine use to live in a development similar to yours and they were always complaining too about the increase and additions of all the fees.  



DisFam95 said:


> [  Down 8.8 pounds since last friday   I've done an hour on the treadmill almost everyday and adding some jogging segments in as able.  I've done really well on my eating but I've had no challanges which is really strange.  I even managed to eat out over the week at a burger place, Chipotle, and 2 slices of cheese pizza last night.  I'm eating really well the rest of the time and my cravings have not been around - well I did have a tablespoon of Nutella one night as 'dessert' - but hey theres protein in there right



wow that is great.  You have a great focus going right now.  Keep up the good work.



Ruthie5671 said:


> I know you're wondering . . . did she walk??????
> 
> Yup!
> Now, this was most certainly not the longest, fastest or most calorie burning walk in the world.  But I managed a pretty steady pace for 14 minutes thru Lowe's last night.  Well, the last two minutes I was looking for the door (I was somewhere by the toilets!!!) but I got up and moved.  I'm hoping that I can gradually increase my time.  Thanks again for all the encouragement.
> 
> And I lost 1.6 pounds this week!



great job Ruthie.





buzz5985 said:


> Busy weekend.  Tomorrow I have to help run the concession stand at the wrestling quad meet.  The meet starts at 9 am and runs until 4 pm.  I miss my hockey days let me tell you - 1 hour in and out.    Sunday is the Patriots game, and I am having family over to watch it.  I think I will make my Father's favorite - chicken pot pie - just watch my serving size.  Maybe I will make some of the WW old 0 vegie soup.  I will also plan on having a few cocktails - since I don't have to drive.
> Janis



Have a fun weekend.  Working the concession stand for more than an hour to me is touture.  Unless of course you have great company while doing so.  I hope that you do and it makes the day fun for you.  I am secretly cheering for the patriots for you and some other dis friends.  The problem is I can chear out loud because my husband is a die hard eagles fan and we cant cheer for any other team in our house.  Unless of course if he has one of the players on his fantasy team then we can cheer for that player.  Hes a nut.



amykathleen2005 said:


> My favorite Disney movie is probably Mulan.
> 
> This week I lost 1.5 lbs!



Great loss amy.



klmrph said:


> Lost another 2.4 lbs this week



Wow great loss this week.  I hope your injury feels better soon.  woohoo for 3wks to disney.



grumpyskirtgirl said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> After 4 days of eating pretty much anything that I wanted at Disneyland I still lost 2 lbs!



That is too exciting.  Good Job.  How was your trip?



my3princes said:


> I finally had the opportunity to apply for a new job at the VA.  Please send prayers and good thoughts my way as my current job ends on May 7 and I would like to be in a permanent position well before then.  I also would like to get away from the stress that my current office is having.  It's not the workload, but I cannot go into details.  This particular job that I have applied for would have been my 1st choice of any job so I'm hoping that it is destiny.



I hope you get the job Deb.  Pixie dust being sent your way.



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> If you had a day just for yourself and you couldn't be at DW, what would you do?



Since I am in need of some rest....I would spend the day in PJ's watching chick flicks all day. and napping in between.   The last time I did that was at least 13 years ago.



JacksLilWench said:


> The bad news is I didn't lose at all this week and I'm really frustrated about it.  My mom is a pretty driving force in my life and she has the ability to really make me feel like dog poo sometimes.



Dont get frustrated.  You will have a better week this week.  Maybe try talking to your mom about how you are feeling.  I hope it gets better for you.  Its not a great feeling to give support to someone but then not to feel it in return.

**********************************************************

Ok Im all caught up now.  I missed getting on here yesterday.  It was a busy day at work.  I was there from 730a-7p.  Not fun at all.  I was exhausted by the time I got home but I went to the gym and ran for 30 min.  I felt like I was carrying a load of bricks on my back when running and it wasnt very enjoyable at all.  I think I was just too exhausted from the day.  Running at 9pm I think is not the ideal time for me but its when I can work it in.

I have tracked all my calories and exercise in my fitness pal this week and I drank tons of water.  I did have a day or two that I ate an extra 100 or 200 calories.  I had a loss of 1lb this week.  On wed. I was down 2.2lbs but by friday I was only down 1.  I did let this get me a bit frustrated but now I am realizing that this will sometimes happen.  It has helped reading through all of your posts too.  So I am now just going to be thrilled that I lost at all and move on.  Heres to an even better week.  (insert smily face with a glass of water saying "cheers")

We got about 3 inches of snow over night and now zumba was cancelled today.  I am disappointed.  I will still do some kinect dance central 2 today.  Ryans basketball game also was cancelled so it has been a lazy morning.  The kids were out once already playing in the snow.  

Tonight we are going to my in laws to celebrate my birthday.  They are making wings.  I asked for something healthier and my MIL said she has celery to go with it.    They just dont get it.  So I have alloted calories to have 6 wings.  I am afraid I am going to be a bit hungry by the end of the night.  But what can I do??????? (feel free to offer advice on this one)

Ok well I hope you all are enjoying your day.  Those of us that got snow have fun and be careful if you go out driving.


----------



## VirataMama4

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Tonight we are going to my in laws to celebrate my birthday.  They are making wings.  I asked for something healthier and my MIL said she has celery to go with it.    They just dont get it.  So I have alloted calories to have 6 wings.  I am afraid I am going to be a bit hungry by the end of the night.  But what can I do??????? (feel free to offer advice on this one)
> 
> Ok well I hope you all are enjoying your day.  Those of us that got snow have fun and be careful if you go out driving.



You could bring along a salad to you in laws, that way you could have a big salad to go along with your wings. I'm sure it will take sometime for them to get used to your healthier way of eating, but I bet if you bring a side dish that is healthier with you, they will see that you are serious and maybe next time they will keep that in mind!   And Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jujubee727

Hi Everyone! Sorry that I was MIA all week. It was a crazy week to say the least! We ended up taking our 1 year old to the hospital for some tummy issues he has been having. My great-aunt passed away. Our dryer broke. Oh, I could go on and on. So I did my best through all the obstacles, but didn't see any results. My weight stayed EXACTLY the same down to the tenth. UGH! It's frustrating but it is also pushing me to work harder this week!! I hope to catch up and keep up better with you all his week!


----------



## Rose&Mike

VirataMama4 said:


> You could bring along a salad to you in laws, that way you could have a big salad to go along with your wings. I'm sure it will take sometime for them to get used to your healthier way of eating, but I bet if you bring a side dish that is healthier with you, they will see that you are serious and maybe next time they will keep that in mind!   And Happy Birthday!


ITA with this one Lindsay. Cause all I would do with the celery is dip it in the dip! I have learned especially since going g-f to just take my own food. Eat a couple of wings to make them happy and then eat what you brought along. You don't have to make a big deal about it. Just set it on the counter for everyone to share. No one wants to be told what they are eating isn't healthy, so just keep it very low key, and I don't think it will be any big deal. Or at least I hope it isn't!

*****
Where is the Superhero race???? And who is running against there sons? My experience with this and my DS--if it is anything under 6 miles he can beat me without training! Sheer stubborness on his part--and really I am no slouch! If it is over 6 miles he can go out faster, but you know that tortoise and the hare thing.... He has to work a lot harder at those longer distances! We ran all summer last year with our DS who is 20 and ran cross country in high school. While it was very frustrating at times, it was overall a great experience. He and his Dad ran a 10k race together and really pushed each other. DS at the beginning, DH at the end! I ran the same 10k, but I was a tiny bit slower. Before he went back to college we took a 10 mile run together, and I think he has a much greater appreciation for long distance running and has actually become my one of my biggest cheerleaders. Have fun with your sons!

Have a great Saturday!


----------



## donaldandpirates

First off, Happy Saturday to Team Donald!  I hope you all have a great weekend.

Thanks, Rose, for coaching this past week! 
And congratulations to everyone who saw a loss on the scale!!!

Unfortunately, I didn't lose anything this week, but I didn't gain anything either.  I'm hoping that any weight loss was countered by muscle weight gain.  At least that's what I'm telling myself.  



amykathleen2005 said:


> I recently found this and thought I would share:



LOVE this!!!  Thanks for sharing!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> My aunt passed away yesterday morning and if I'm honest I'm really glad for her as she would not have wanted to lose her independance (she suffered 3 strokes in as many days). We will all miss her alot -she was a maiden aunt who spoiled all her neices, nephews and grand-nieces/nephews with gusto much to our parents dismay at times (providing forbidden treats such as chewing-gum and sweeties before sunday dinner).



I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.  



donac said:


> I have to change my ticker.  We just found out yesterday that we are staying for 5 days in BLT.  5 days of just looking at the castle.  I can't wait.



That sounds heavenly!  My DH really wants to stay there someday.



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Do you have a favorite Disney movie?  Is there a special story behind it?



I love all the old live action movies: Herbie, Mary Poppins, Summer Magic, Parent Trap (old version), etc. 



belledreamer said:


> Here's a pic from this morning:



What a beautiful ring!!  It looks like my birthstone too! 



jillbur said:


> I am going to try my best to finish reading The Hunger Games tonight.



That's on the to-read list.  I'm just hoping to get it read before the movie comes out.



donac said:


> Good Saturday morning everyone.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> If you had a day just for yourself and you couldn't be at DW, what would you do?



Shopping for clothes and books, Chinese food (not very diet-friendly, I know), and watching Colin Firth in Pride and Prejudice 


I've got a birthday celebration AND a baby shower today.  The birthday is at a restaurant and the shower at my in-law's.  I'm going to try to fill up on as much water as I can hold at both places so I don't eat as much.  It's not much of a plan, but better than nothing.  I still feel like I'm doing baby steps on weight loss and fitness.

I hope everyone on Team Donald has a great day!


----------



## Disneyluvr

My favorite Disney movie is whichever one I happen to be watching at the time   I really love each of them for different reasons! Since I'm a kindergarten teacher I have lots of opportunities to watch "kid" movies and have tons of Disney around the workplace without looking too freaky 


I was able to complete ALL of the Healthy Habits challenges this week and the scale showed it! I lost 2 lbs.  I am really proud of the fact that I stuck to my plan and am slowly make life changes that I am working really hard to make permanent!


----------



## Disneyluvr

Question of the Day

If you had a day just for yourself and you couldn't be at DW, what would you do?


I would get a long massage and then relax with a good book. And not have kids fighting or asking for something every 2 minutes!


----------



## Ruthie5671

Question of the Day

If you had a day just for yourself and you couldn't be at DW, what would you do?

Scrapbooking without a doubt!  Just me and the girls laughing and trying to make blurry pictures look fabulous on the page!

So far it's been a lazy Saturday.  I'm watching basketball with the hubby and we will venture to the library later to check out some DVD's.  I think I may take a walk at Lowe's!  Have a great day everyone!


----------



## jillbur

my3princes said:


> I finally had the opportunity to apply for a new job at the VA.  Please send prayers and good thoughts my way as my current job ends on May 7 and I would like to be in a permanent position well before then.  I also would like to get away from the stress that my current office is having.  It's not the workload, but I cannot go into details.  This particular job that I have applied for would have been my 1st choice of any job so I'm hoping that it is destiny.




Good Luck!




buzz5985 said:


> Good luck!!!  One thing I would suggest though - you can't compare a value resort to a 1 BR DVC unit.  Maybe a studio, but not a 1 BR.  And the studios have the fridge/micro, coffee pot.
> 
> And don't forget the resorts at HHI, Vero Beach and Aulani Hawaii.  I can't speak for Hawaii, but I feel that HHI and VB are the hidden jewels.  The CM's put the ones at WDW to shame!!!  Plus it was recently announced they are building another one at GF.  Oh and you can use 3 years of points at once instead of 2.  If you could find a small 100 point resale contract and use banking/borrowing, you could make it work.



Oh, you can bet I am not comparing the values with dvc. I was just looking at the price for that week. Dh is all about the $$$$$  

I'm glad to hear HHI and Vero Beach are nice resorts. We love the beach, so now I can throw that out to DH 




donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> If you had a day just for yourself and you couldn't be at DW, what would you do?
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Well, seeing as though if I stayed in the house I'd probably end up cleaning, I guess I better leave! I would probably go shopping, read a little, and go to the movies. I love going to the movies by myself. If I was at home, I'd read and watch movies. I'd also probably try to oraganize the mountain of stuff we have accumulating on our third floor for a garage sale this summer. It's getting out of control! 




JacksLilWench said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> So....I have good news and bad news.
> 
> The good news is I went and got fitted for running shoes yesterday   I got an awesome pair that are super comfortable, the guy told me I was doing everything about my training process correctly (running a little, walking a little, cross-training on days off) and that I run correctly too.  I'm a forefoot striker, which is the best kind of striker to be, apparently!
> 
> The bad news is I didn't lose at all this week and I'm really frustrated about it.  My mom is a pretty driving force in my life and she has the ability to really make me feel like dog poo sometimes.  She has been going to WW and has lost almost 60 lbs since she started (which I am really proud of, by the way! )  And I've cheered her on from the beginning as best I could.  But since I've started my own efforts back up, she has yet to express any interest in helping me and cheering me on.  Never a suggestion to walk together one night, never a thumbs-up on a good meal or good day.  Just working in a silo.  So I don't feel like I can communicate to her much of anything- like this bad week I just had, haha.  I just feel very stunted and unheard at home, which I feel partly relates to the numbers on the scale.
> 
> I just needed to vent that out because it was weighing on me.  And I didn't want to use it as an excuse!  So thank you for listening, guys



#1~new shoes are always a priority, so happy running!
#2~sounds like mom might be worried about you stealing her thunder. You go be a thunder stealer!! And, don't worry about not losing this week. It happens. Just stay focused 




mommyof2Pirates said:


> .
> 
> Tonight we are going to my in laws to celebrate my birthday.  They are making wings.  I asked for something healthier and my MIL said she has celery to go with it.    They just dont get it.  So I have alloted calories to have 6 wings.  I am afraid I am going to be a bit hungry by the end of the night.  But what can I do??????? (feel free to offer advice on this one)
> 
> Ok well I hope you all are enjoying your day.  Those of us that got snow have fun and be careful if you go out driving.



I agree with others. I would just take a healthy appetizer or side dish and just tell them you wanted to contribute. I'm sure others would love if you made something healthy, too. Good luck!





grumpyskirtgirl said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> After 4 days of eating pretty much anything that I wanted at Disneyland I still lost 2 lbs!
> 
> But I didn"t want to let Team Donald down so I was actually not as interested as usual in all the treats. I even had just 1 bite of a Tigger Tail! I didn't know that was possible.
> 
> Now off to catch up on the 23 pages I have missed.



Ahhhhh, DL. One day I will get there. Glad you stayed on track, and this may be a crazy question, but what is a Tigger Tail? 




Jujubee727 said:


> Hi Everyone! Sorry that I was MIA all week. It was a crazy week to say the least! We ended up taking our 1 year old to the hospital for some tummy issues he has been having. My great-aunt passed away. Our dryer broke. Oh, I could go on and on. So I did my best through all the obstacles, but didn't see any results. My weight stayed EXACTLY the same down to the tenth. UGH! It's frustrating but it is also pushing me to work harder this week!! I hope to catch up and keep up better with you all his week!



Oh no! I hope your 1 year old is ok. Sorry for your loss also. I hope you have a better week this week!




Disneyluvr said:


> I was able to complete ALL of the Healthy Habits challenges this week and the scale showed it! I lost 2 lbs.  I am really proud of the fact that I stuck to my plan and am slowly make life changes that I am working really hard to make permanent!



Great job!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Well, we got about 4 inches of snow, so it wasn't bad at all. I made it to 9 am yoga. I debated not going and just working out here, but I was worried I'd make an excuse not to work out, so my butt went out in the cold. I am going to steal the walking in Lowe's idea. Our church is near Home Depot and while the kids are at Sunday School tomorrow (1 hour), I may go over and walk. I know it's not much, but it's something. The only problem is not finding 100 projects that I want DH to do 

Today's going to be a lazy day. I'm on my second load of laundry and have about 2 more to go. Then I plan to iron and clean the bathroom. Dinner tonight is baked breaded flounder, homemade mac and cheese (I'll just have a little), and broccolli. I'm hoping to fit in a dessert for HH. I'm missing my sweets, but know I'm better without them.

I hope everyone has a wonderful Saturday. I may be back later to check in. I finished The Hunger Games and want to start the next one, Catching Fire. We'll see what the day brings 

Jill


----------



## belledreamer

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> If you had a day just for yourself and you couldn't be at DW, what would you do?



I would sleep in until 10am, stay in my PJ's all day, work on my writing projects that I never seem to have time to finish, then spend the evening with a bowl of grapes watching 'Lois and Clark: The new adventures of Superman' and drooling over how hot Dean Cain is... 

I actually have a day planned for myself coming up this week and this is what I'm planning on doing.


----------



## jillbur

I just spent the last 30 minutes responding to everyone's replies. When I tried to submit post, it wouldn't do anything! So I refreshed and POOF all gone!  Sorry I don't have the time to respond to everyone again. I'm just hoping this posts!

QOTD~I would spend the day/days reading, watching movies, shopping, and napping. 

I hope everyone has a wonderful Saturday and hopefully I will be back later to respond to everyone.


Jill


Added~Apparently my post did post. Dis is driving me crazy right now!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

Ruthie5671 said:


> I know you're wondering . . . did she walk??????
> 
> Yup!
> 
> Now, this was most certainly not the longest, fastest or most calorie burning walk in the world.  But I managed a pretty steady pace for 14 minutes thru Lowe's last night.  Well, the last two minutes I was looking for the door (I was somewhere by the toilets!!!) but I got up and moved.  I'm hoping that I can gradually increase my time.  Thanks again for all the encouragement.
> 
> And I lost 1.6 pounds this week!


Way to go Ruthie!!!



buzz5985 said:


> You are all signed up for the week of the 24th.  Thanks.
> 
> Only 2 weeks left 3/9 - 3/15 and 3/16 - 3/22.  I already have Team Mickey signing up for the merged thread.  Just saying.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> Do you have a favorite Disney movie? Is there a special story behind it?
> 
> From my childhood - my favorite would be Bambi.  I remember watching at the Drive-in with my parents, in my pajamas, with my pillow.  Getting to play at the playground with all the other kids in their pajamas.
> 
> From my DS childhood - It's a tie between 101 Dalmations - Lucky always vacationed with us, along with Big Dog (another dalmation).  And Toy Story.  DS loved Buzz Lightyear - hence Buzz5985.  Oh, but I just remember Finding Nemo, or Pirattes of the Carribean - I can't decide.
> 
> I just wanted to share a website for those of you that decided to track your mileage to WDW.  www.gmap-pedometer.com.  It's free, become a member, save your route, you can go back under bookmarked routes, edit the route.  It's neat and easy to use.  I had to click on manual entry - the program wouldn't allow me to walk on the highway!!!
> 
> Busy weekend.  Tomorrow I have to help run the concession stand at the wrestling quad meet.  The meet starts at 9 am and runs until 4 pm.  I miss my hockey days let me tell you - 1 hour in and out.    Sunday is the Patriots game, and I am having family over to watch it.  I think I will make my Father's favorite - chicken pot pie - just watch my serving size.  Maybe I will make some of the WW old 0 vegie soup.  I will also plan on having a few cocktails - since I don't have to drive.
> 
> Janis


Thanks Janis!  I love that the walking program wouldn't let you walk on highways...lol!  Best of luck at the wrestling match...concession stands are a tough gig!



grumpyskirtgirl said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> After 4 days of eating pretty much anything that I wanted at Disneyland I still lost 2 lbs!
> 
> But I didn"t want to let Team Donald down so I was actually not as interested as usual in all the treats. I even had just 1 bite of a Tigger Tail! I didn't know that was possible.
> 
> Now off to catch up on the 23 pages I have missed.


Great job!!!



my3princes said:


> QOTD Friday:  Favorite Disney Movie.  I can't answer that as there is not a Disney Movie that isn't a favorite.  They all are great and can be watched over and over.
> 
> I finally had the opportunity to apply for a new job at the VA.  Please send prayers and good thoughts my way as my current job ends on May 7 and I would like to be in a permanent position well before then.  I also would like to get away from the stress that my current office is having.  It's not the workload, but I cannot go into details.  This particular job that I have applied for would have been my 1st choice of any job so I'm hoping that it is destiny.


Good luck Deb!! Fingers crossed for you!



donac said:


> Good Saturday morning everyone.
> 
> We have about 1 to 2 inches of snow on the ground.  I hope it turns to rain soon.  I have to work on costumes today for the local high school.  I have two places to be today.  Ds1 also has to work today so the sooner it turns to rain the less chance his class is going to be cancelled. (He teaches bio labs).
> 
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> If you had a day just for yourself and you couldn't be at DW, what would you do?
> 
> I would spend the day reading, sewing and knitting.  I would probably take a walk around the lake near my house.
> 
> Off to get some breakfast.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


Lots of snow here too in northern NJ 

Honestly I feel guilty answering this question...I do have days to myself and I usually have a million things to do for the house.  Today I am actually spending the day on the couch in my pjs under my down comforter and watching trash tv.  Guilty pleasure....grilled cheese for lunch...



JacksLilWench said:


> The bad news is I didn't lose at all this week and I'm really frustrated about it.  My mom is a pretty driving force in my life and she has the ability to really make me feel like dog poo sometimes.  She has been going to WW and has lost almost 60 lbs since she started (which I am really proud of, by the way! )  And I've cheered her on from the beginning as best I could.  But since I've started my own efforts back up, she has yet to express any interest in helping me and cheering me on.  Never a suggestion to walk together one night, never a thumbs-up on a good meal or good day.  Just working in a silo.  So I don't feel like I can communicate to her much of anything- like this bad week I just had, haha.  I just feel very stunted and unheard at home, which I feel partly relates to the numbers on the scale.
> 
> I just needed to vent that out because it was weighing on me.  And I didn't want to use it as an excuse!  So thank you for listening, guys


I'm so sorry your mom hasn't been as supportive as you have been to her   That's we are all here!!!  We will cheer you on when you need it and celebrate every pound with you!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Ok Im all caught up now.  I missed getting on here yesterday.  It was a busy day at work.  I was there from 730a-7p.  Not fun at all.  I was exhausted by the time I got home but I went to the gym and ran for 30 min.  I felt like I was carrying a load of bricks on my back when running and it wasnt very enjoyable at all.  I think I was just too exhausted from the day.  Running at 9pm I think is not the ideal time for me but its when I can work it in.
> 
> I have tracked all my calories and exercise in my fitness pal this week and I drank tons of water.  I did have a day or two that I ate an extra 100 or 200 calories.  I had a loss of 1lb this week.  On wed. I was down 2.2lbs but by friday I was only down 1.  I did let this get me a bit frustrated but now I am realizing that this will sometimes happen.  It has helped reading through all of your posts too.  So I am now just going to be thrilled that I lost at all and move on.  Heres to an even better week.  (insert smily face with a glass of water saying "cheers")
> 
> We got about 3 inches of snow over night and now zumba was cancelled today.  I am disappointed.  I will still do some kinect dance central 2 today.  Ryans basketball game also was cancelled so it has been a lazy morning.  The kids were out once already playing in the snow.
> 
> Tonight we are going to my in laws to celebrate my birthday.  They are making wings.  I asked for something healthier and my MIL said she has celery to go with it.    They just dont get it.  So I have alloted calories to have 6 wings.  I am afraid I am going to be a bit hungry by the end of the night.  But what can I do??????? (feel free to offer advice on this one)
> 
> Ok well I hope you all are enjoying your day.  Those of us that got snow have fun and be careful if you go out driving.


I hate when people closest to me seem to want me to fail...grrrr.  I live with a saboteur.  Just because he wants to eat something bad, he thinks I should eat it too.  When he does this I grab a bag of my carrots and tell him I will eat this instead.

Maybe you can eat something before you go in order to fill you up before you eat the wings?  My thoughts are with you!



VirataMama4 said:


> You could bring along a salad to you in laws, that way you could have a big salad to go along with your wings. I'm sure it will take sometime for them to get used to your healthier way of eating, but I bet if you bring a side dish that is healthier with you, they will see that you are serious and maybe next time they will keep that in mind!   And Happy Birthday!



LOVE this idea too!!



Jujubee727 said:


> Hi Everyone! Sorry that I was MIA all week. It was a crazy week to say the least! We ended up taking our 1 year old to the hospital for some tummy issues he has been having. My great-aunt passed away. Our dryer broke. Oh, I could go on and on. So I did my best through all the obstacles, but didn't see any results. My weight stayed EXACTLY the same down to the tenth. UGH! It's frustrating but it is also pushing me to work harder this week!! I hope to catch up and keep up better with you all his week!


Sending you a 



jillbur said:


> I just spent the last 30 minutes responding to everyone's replies. When I tried to submit post, it wouldn't do anything! So I refreshed and POOF all gone!  Sorry I don't have the time to respond to everyone again. I'm just hoping this posts!
> 
> QOTD~I would spend the day/days reading, watching movies, shopping, and napping.
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful Saturday and hopefully I will be back later to respond to everyone.
> 
> 
> Jill


Grrrr!  I feel your pain! I couldn't get on here this morning.  I received some kind of message that said they were upgrading servers?  I just hope it helps the speed on here!  I'm sure your replies were wonderful and supportive 

***************************
Weight Watchers was closed this morning due to the snow   Mother Nature was my saboteur this morning!  They have another meeting tomorrow morning at 9:15am...I'll attempt to go then!

I ate too much Thai food last night and feel so bloated and yucky....and my TOM came early...an entire week early!!! At least that explains the hunger this week and my lack of energy 

Feeling kinda yucky still so I will spend the day on the couch under my blanket.  I will have to go out and clean the car off so the landscape guys can clean my parking space...the life of living in a condo. I pay enough for the service...lol!

Ok, back to watching bad movies...


----------



## ougrad86

ooops!  double post - see below


----------



## ougrad86

Ruthie5671 said:


> I don't know how to do the multi-quote thing!



Meant to mention this the last time I replied!  Saw it has been covered now!



cjdj4 said:


> Hi all. So, I knew it was too good to be true. I thought I would escape the sickness in my house. There was no way DD and DH could be as sick as they were last week and me not get it. SO here it is. I have it the beginnings of a cold. I could not sleep last night. And to top it all off it is TOM! Blech.....



Sorry about your cold.  DH has been sick, and I have been driving him a little crazy trying to disinfect everything so DS and I would not get sick.  However, DS is sick this morning...and he is hardly ever sick.  Only hope it lasts a day or two with him, he gets over them fairly quickly.  Still hoping I don't get it...too busy to take time off work, I hate the catching up.



buzz5985 said:


> The train leaves from Lortan VA and goes to Sanford FL.  The further out you book the cheaper it is.  When I take it - we leave FL at 4 pm, and are in VA at 9:30 am.  I purchased 2 roomettes so we could stretch out.  So for 4 I paid $692, that price includes the car and roomettes.  Without the rooms it was $450.



We would leave from Lorton too.  I need to price it a bit further out I guess.  Whenever I looked into it, it was always prohibitively expensive.  Right now, we are flying out for $240 RT for the 3 of us, but I like trains, and would be nice to have a car.  We drove down, only took us about 12 hours, but we left Friday afternoon and had to stop overnight.  Where is the train station down there?



			
				MaryPoppins;43780578 said:
			
		

> Okay ... now for my whining!  I have had a really bad day.  No exercise today and went over my calories for the day ....
> My husband called me at work ... the secretary put him through.  (He never calls me at work.)  He got a call from my Dad's PCP telling him that my dad was at a doctor's appointment and had to see an eye doctor that day because of his eye issues.  They couldn't find my mom ... since she was at my aunt's surgery that day.  And this was after my husband had to take my brother in-law to the hospital who has cancer ...  today. (No, I really am not making this up!)  He is still out (8:30 PM).... after meeting his sister an hour away to sell their extra car ...(this is the same sister that's husband has cancer).  I have had to hold the poster contest for our local musical ... which was scheduled for today, along with getting my two sons ready to leave for CO for the x-mas present tomorrow ... planned since September (my husband has to be up at 4 AM to drive them to the airport).  There is way more to this story .... but don't even have the time to elaborate.
> 
> What a day!  I got dizzy just reading it.  Sorry you had to go through all this, hope things are better now and your Dad is OK.  Hope your brother-in-law does well too.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Rose&Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning! Has anyone noticed that Disboards has been very slow the last couple of days?
> Here is the QOTD.
> *QOTD Thursday, January 19
> I am giving you a choice today. Pick one or you can do both!
> A new team member has just joined the challenge. Other than drink your water what piece of advice would you give them?
> OR
> Tell me something good that happened this week!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been even able to get on the boards for a couple of days (just no time), so I guess I missed it.  Someone said a message about servers this morning, and I did not get on until this afternoon.  It has been lagging a lot lately, so they probably needed the new servers.
> 
> Piece of advice, journal everything you eat and drink, and do it throughout the day in case you need to make adjustments (and to make sure you do not forget anything).
> 
> This week: I lost weight and did all of HH!  DS survived mid-terms.  And I had a skinny day!  One of those days where everything is going well, and you even feel very slim and fit all day...I get those every once in a while - since I am still down almost 50 pounds from where I was at my heaviest, and doing pretty well this time.  It is a very motivating feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> luvpoohandcompany said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone
> I just wanted to say thanks for all the great advice and comforting words of support you have given me lately My aunt passed away yesterday morning and if I'm honest I'm really glad for her as she would not have wanted to lose her independance (she suffered 3 strokes in as many days). We will all miss her alot -she was a maiden aunt who spoiled all her neices, nephews and grand-nieces/nephews with gusto much to our parents dismay at times (providing forbidden treats such as chewing-gum and sweeties before sunday dinner).
> I am glad to say I took the advice given and choose not to use this stressful time as an excuse to overeat (well after the choc orange episode ) and I lost 2lbs this week a total of a half stone (7lbs) since we started
> Thanks again for being a great bunch of friends and I hope you all do well today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry about your aunt.  I lost both an aunt and an uncle last fall, and they are sorely missed.  Won't be the same at our family reunion this summer without them.
> Glad you were able to hang in there and not use it to overeat.  A loss is great during a stressful time!
> 
> 
> 
> buzz5985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My advise would be - become a Coach for Team Donald - your so busy trying to think of questions and answering posts - you don't have any time to eat.  The following weeks are open
> 
> 2/10/2012  2/16/2012 
> 2/17/2012  2/23/2012 
> 2/24/2012  3/1/2012 
> 3/2/2012  3/8/2012  AmyKathleen2005
> 3/9/2012  3/15/2012 
> 3/16/2012  3/22/2012 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish I could coach, but lately work has been such that I don't have time to get on like I used to.  Maybe a day or two after work and on the weekends.  Can't keep up with the boards like I used to.  I love my job, but we are getting more people in the company (I do expense reports and corporate cards) and it is taking more time...and what with time for doc and dentist appts and whatnot, I make up that time as well during lunch.
> 
> And I use to have a lot of free time!  Hoping after year end (we close in March) and the changeover to a new coding system that things will ease up.
> 
> 
> 
> donac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question of the Day
> Do you have a favorite Disney movie?  Is there a special story behind it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bambi is my favorite, no special reason.  It still makes me cry!  We had deer in our backyard when I was growing up, and I loved deer...and anything having to do with nature, so maybe that was part of it.
> 
> 
> 
> GoofyPredsFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I have the most memories of Fox and the Hound.  We didn't go to a lot of movies at the theater as a child, but I can remember this one.  Me, my sisters, my mom and my grandma   And I remember my mom sneaking candy in her purse!  haha!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We did not see this in the theaters, but DS saw it at school one day and had to have it. So we picked up the tape, and he watched it over and over.  I still like the movie, but he has kind of outgrown it.
> 
> 
> 
> belledreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did I manage to keep the two lbs I lost earlier in the week off, but I also now fit into something extra special to me...
> No. It's not my grandmother's ring... But it is a ring!
> I graduated HS at 16 (Home-schooled) and while I did want a ring to celebrate it, my DM didn't want me to get a regular class ring, since we both knew that once I got married, I'd never wear it again.  So we picked out a nice ring with my birthstone and I wore it for about 3 years...until my weight gain kept it from fitting on my right hand.
> Well fast forward to last night; I was getting ready to go out for the evening and decided on a whim to try it on.  And it slid perfectly on my finger!  5 years and it finally fits!!
> Here's a pic from this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have it on my finger right now as my anchor to keep me going.  Had a healthy breakfast this morning of Cheerios and strawberries and I'm ready to take on the world!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congrats on the ring!  That was a big moment for me too, when I could finally wear my wedding ring and my class ring.
> 
> 
> 
> RemembertheMagic98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!!  For a four day week it went pretty slow!  I have to rant for a minute [RANT AHEAD]  I just received a notice from my Condo Association that we have to have our dryer vents cleaned out...ok, I get the safety concerns and fires BUT we just had a mandatory clean out November of 2009??? Now I have to take off a 1/2 day of work to wait for the guy to come and pay $50 to get it cleaned.  In addition, we had to pay an extra $250 for the additional snow removal costs from last year AND they had just upped our COA dues by $60.  The nickel and diming is driving me crazy!!! [RANT OVER]  Thanks for the space to rant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have a HOA where we live - never had them until we moved out to the east coast.  And they have been raising our rates every year since we have been here.  We don't use the swimming pool, snow removal is done by the state and we have to pay our own trash removal fees because it was costing them too much.  We don't seem to get much, and I see violations all over the place, so not sure what we are paying for...but it seems to be the way out here.
> 
> 
> 
> Ruthie5671 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're wondering . . . did she walk??????
> Yup!
> Now, this was most certainly not the longest, fastest or most calorie burning walk in the world.  But I managed a pretty steady pace for 14 minutes thru Lowe's last night.  Well, the last two minutes I was looking for the door (I was somewhere by the toilets!!!) but I got up and moved.  I'm hoping that I can gradually increase my time.  Thanks again for all the encouragement.
> And I lost 1.6 pounds this week!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great start!  If you have a mall, that is a great place to walk as well.  I usually do it when I have something I need to get there, and then take off walking fast for as long as I can.  It is a nice long straightaway, and the crowds there are usually not too bad.  The storefronts aren't too appealing too me, so I am not lured into the stores.  I stay on the lower level though, so I don't need to walk by the food court ...with a Mrs. Field's Cookies right on the corner!
> 
> 
> 
> Jujubee727 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone! Sorry that I was MIA all week. It was a crazy week to say the least! We ended up taking our 1 year old to the hospital for some tummy issues he has been having. My great-aunt passed away. Our dryer broke. Oh, I could go on and on. So I did my best through all the obstacles, but didn't see any results. My weight stayed EXACTLY the same down to the tenth. UGH! It's frustrating but it is also pushing me to work harder this week!! I hope to catch up and keep up better with you all his week!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, you had a stressful week with a lot going on.  It is great that you managed to maintain and not gain anything, which is the biggest danger.  So congrats on that !
> 
> Hope your baby is better and sorry about your aunt.
> 
> 
> 
> belledreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would sleep in until 10am, stay in my PJ's all day, work on my writing projects that I never seem to have time to finish, then spend the evening with a bowl of grapes watching 'Lois and Clark: The new adventures of Superman' and drooling over how hot Dean Cain is...
> I actually have a day planned for myself coming up this week and this is what I'm planning on doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dean Cain was a very good, very hot superman.  I loved that show.
> ********************************************************
> OK, somewhere along the way I dropped some quotes....going to go back and look for them...
> 
> Carol
> 
> Got caught by the smilie police - over 25, so sent back to delete some.  Then it froze, and never submitted, so I hit refresh and it brought me back here.  Now I am going to copy this and then give it another go...maybe third time will be the charm...
Click to expand...


----------



## ougrad86

pjlla said:


> Splurged on a half a banana this morning!  Sounds crazy, but I try to avoid the high sugar fruits like banana, but it was delicious today!



This did not copy the "interior" quotes - but you mentioned preplanning and checking points before you eat.  I totally agree, I have had more suprises than I like.  At least having an idea...we have a few places that if we are out and about and want to stop and eat that I know they have something that I can fit in, and I try to plan ahead.  Thank goodness for splurge points when I didn't have the chance !

Aren't bananas zero?  Banana is my fruit of choice - it fills me up and gives me energy, as well as being easy to transport and eat.  If I eat an apple, it usually doesn't satisfy me, leaving me wanting more.  And oranges are an awful lot of work!  These are the easy to get and store fruits though, which I tend to pick up.



jillbur said:


> I am going to try my best to finish reading The Hunger Games tonight. I just haven't had the time to read lately since DH has been off of school. He keeps having me watch movies after the kids are in bed. But, he's working tonight, so I'm going to get my read on!  We're supposed to get 3-6 inches tonight



How is The Hunger Games?  DS is into it, and wants to go see the movie - wondering if I should read the books and go see it or if it will be too upsetting - the whole premise kind of gives me the willies...

We only got a little bit of snow, just barely covered the ground.  I (and DS) would like to have one GOOD snowstorm this season.



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> If you had a day just for yourself and you couldn't be at DW, what would you do?



Probably plan a little bit on the trip and maybe do some genealogy online.  Might get a little reading in and do some exercise with the Wii since no one would be getting in the way!

It used to be sleeping when DS was younger, glad I am past that point!



jillbur said:


> I just spent the last 30 minutes responding to everyone's replies. When I tried to submit post, it wouldn't do anything! So I refreshed and POOF all gone!  Sorry I don't have the time to respond to everyone again. I'm just hoping this posts!
> 
> Added~Apparently my post did post. Dis is driving me crazy right now!



This just happened to me (so much for the new servers!).  I hit Submit, and the little circle we have indicating activity just kept going around and around...I actually hilighted my whole post, right-clicked copy and then hit refresh.  I was lucky and it came back, but I have pasted before when things like this happen - then you don't lose everything you worked so hard for.  Just click reply on the bottom to open up a reply window again.  I ended up double-posting like you because when I refreshed I did not think it had posted.

I think from now on, just before I hit Submit, I will highlight and do a copy just in case it disappears on me.

***************************************************

Well, DH is getting better, but now DS is sick.  He hardly ever gets sick, so it is bad.  Need to keep up my sanitizing.  Hope he will get over it quickly, he tends to only be sick for a day or two at a time over something DH and I will suffer with for a week.  Missed our holiday party last night since DH was still coughing up a storm, and with ice and snow forecast, did not want to drag him out in that with the way he felt.  He seems a lot better today.

Work is still heavier than normal, hoping it slows down after the coding adjustment we do this spring.  I will be going on our trip right at the beginning of April when they do the changeover, so I will have to hit the ground running when we get back...it won't be fun, along with trying to catch up.

Anybody here ever try Jenny Craig?  My coworker is trying to make up her mind.  She was talking about Weight Watchers, and her DH said he wants her to do the diet where she orders the food...not sure why he is making her decision.  I told her to decide what would work best for her, but I only know WW, so can't tell her about the other ones.

Hope everyone is having a great day!  Off to send in my weights and HH now!

Carol


----------



## amykathleen2005

There's no need for any official diet if you just look at calories.


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

Hi everyone!  I wanted to say thanks for all the pep talking from my grumpy day!  I was pretty bummed to have a gain, but I feel better now.  We unexpectedly got invited to a friends for italian food tonight, so I'm a wee bit worried!!  I didn't have time to plan better eating during the day to make up for it and we were going to hit the pool for a workout but had to cancel that due to lack of time.  But hopefully we'll go tomorrow instead.  

If I had a day all to myself I'd probably veg on the couch and watch Food Network all day!!  I'd love to say go shopping, but there's no place to shop around here and I never get control of the tv for free viewing.  Sounds good to me


----------



## happysummer

I had the best week weight loss ever. I guess working out an hour before the kids are up.Then another hour when they are at their activities really paid off. I am so happy and it help with the rest of the crappy week. I worked more than I wanted to. Husband told me we will not be going to DW this year. I look forward to it so much. I live in a crappy awful town and it is my one thing I look forward to. If I still lived in my old town I would not be as upset.
he said maybe we could go to Disneyland for 5 days. But I do not want to offend anyone on here. But I have no interest in ever going their again. Driving long distances is not my idea of a relaxing vacation. Also I found people extremlily rude inside and outside of the parks and the places outside the parks where awful. I refuse to waste any money on something that is full of rude people and most of the vacation is spent in the car with crazy drivers. 

I also wanted to run the new Dw race that was my goal, I hate running but \i had so much fun last year in the DW 5 k. That I wanted to do another longer DW race.
Anyway I will stop whinning now it was just disappointing to hear.


Question of the Day
If you had a day just for yourself and you couldn't be at DW, what would you do?

Drive as far out of this town until I got to another town and eat a vegan meal myself and get a massage.


I am sorry for whoever has the sickies in their house.

luvpoohandcompany- I am sorry about your aunt

belledreamer- congrats about your ring

Jujubee727- I hope your baby is ok

RemembertheMagic98- Wow that is a lot of extra money. I am glad we do not live in a condo. I can not imagine paying all those extra cost

my3princes- Good luck I hope you get the new job.

JacksLilWench- Sorry about having no support from your mom. My husband is not supportive I just ignore him. But it does suck.

 Congrats on all the weight loss loser. If I missed anyone I hope you are all having a good weekend. 
I wish winter would end and all this awful snow would go away. |If anyone else lives in - degree weather I am right there with you. If you have never spent winter in -39 weather you are lucky.


----------



## VirataMama4

QOTD:
Friday's:
I have quite a few favorite Disney movies...  Lady and the Tramp, Tangled, Beauty and the Beast, Princess and the Frog, Song of the South...  The list goes on and on.  Each and everyone brings joy to me and makes me giddy with excitement! 

Todays:
If I had a day all to myself I would veg out on the couch and flip from a Nascar race and some reality TV shows...   I'd also bake something and take a nap.


----------



## cjdj4

Hi Donalds!

Awesome time at the parade today. DD and I had such a ball! I loved it so much I might just join the Krewe so I can be in all the parades every year I am still under calories for the day. I have no idea how I did it since I had a McDonald's cheeseburger for dinner. 



grumpyskirtgirl said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> After 4 days of eating pretty much anything that I wanted at Disneyland I still lost 2 lbs!



Awesome!



my3princes said:


> I finally had the opportunity to apply for a new job at the VA.  Please send prayers and good thoughts my way as my current job ends on May 7 and I would like to be in a permanent position well before then.



Positive vibes are heading your way!



buzz5985 said:


> Consider the week yours.



Ok it's in my calendar



donac said:


> .
> 
> cjdj4  congrats on that total for the month.  That is great. Have fun in the parade.  I remember being in parades while I was growing up and it is a lot of fun.



Thanks it was a ball! Were you in a marching band? 



JacksLilWench said:


> The bad news is I didn't lose at all this week and I'm really frustrated about it.  My mom is a pretty driving force in my life and she has the ability to really make me feel like dog poo sometimes.  She has been going to WW and has lost almost 60 lbs since she started (which I am really proud of, by the way! )  And I've cheered her on from the beginning as best I could.  But since I've started my own efforts back up, she has yet to express any interest in helping me and cheering me on.  Never a suggestion to walk together one night, never a thumbs-up on a good meal or good day.  Just working in a silo.  So I don't feel like I can communicate to her much of anything- like this bad week I just had, haha.  I just feel very stunted and unheard at home, which I feel partly relates to the numbers on the scale.



I am sorry your mom is not giving you the support you need. Have you tried talking to her and telling her you need more support from her?



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I have tracked all my calories and exercise in my fitness pal this week and I drank tons of water.  I did have a day or two that I ate an extra 100 or 200 calories.  I had a loss of 1lb this week.  On wed. I was down 2.2lbs but by friday I was only down 1.  I did let this get me a bit frustrated but now I am realizing that this will sometimes happen.  It has helped reading through all of your posts too.  So I am now just going to be thrilled that I lost at all and move on.  Heres to an even better week.  (insert smily face with a glass of water saying "cheers")
> I hate when the scale is down then goes back up. But, I'll bet you have a bigger loss next week. Great job on the 1#!
> 
> Tonight we are going to my in laws to celebrate my birthday.  They are making wings.  I asked for something healthier and my MIL said she has celery to go with it.    They just dont get it.  So I have alloted calories to have 6 wings.  I am afraid I am going to be a bit hungry by the end of the night.  But what can I do??????? (feel free to offer advice on this one)



I love the idea of bringing your own healthy side dish. You were smart to plan for your wings  Happy Birthday!



Jujubee727 said:


> Hi Everyone! Sorry that I was MIA all week. It was a crazy week to say the least! We ended up taking our 1 year old to the hospital for some tummy issues he has been having. My great-aunt passed away. Our dryer broke. Oh, I could go on and on. So I did my best through all the obstacles, but didn't see any results. My weight stayed EXACTLY the same down to the tenth. UGH! It's frustrating but it is also pushing me to work harder this week!! I hope to catch up and keep up better with you all his week!



Wow, tough week. Sorry you had to deal with all that. If you look on the bright side, you didn't gain anything even with all the added stress, right? 



donaldandpirates said:


> Unfortunately, I didn't lose anything this week, but I didn't gain anything either.  I'm hoping that any weight loss was countered by muscle weight gain.  At least that's what I'm telling myself.


That is a great attitude. Just keep working at it and eventually it all show up on the scale. 



Disneyluvr said:


> My favorite Disney movie is whichever one I happen to be watching at the time   I really love each of them for different reasons! Since I'm a kindergarten teacher I have lots of opportunities to watch "kid" movies and have tons of Disney around the workplace without looking too freaky
> 
> 
> I was able to complete ALL of the Healthy Habits challenges this week and the scale showed it! I lost 2 lbs.  I am really proud of the fact that I stuck to my plan and am slowly make life changes that I am working really hard to make permanent!



Love that you love all the movies and great job on the HH  



Disneyluvr said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> If you had a day just for yourself and you couldn't be at DW, what would you do?
> 
> 
> I would get a long massage and then relax with a good book. And not have kids fighting or asking for something every 2 minutes!



Massage sounds so good!



jillbur said:


> The only problem is not finding 100 projects that I want DH to do



This cracked me up!



belledreamer said:


> I would sleep in until 10am, stay in my PJ's all day, work on my writing projects that I never seem to have time to finish, then spend the evening with a bowl of grapes watching 'Lois and Clark: The new adventures of Superman' and drooling over how hot Dean Cain is...


He is so fine!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Honestly I feel guilty answering this question...I do have days to myself and I usually have a million things to do for the house.  Today I am actually spending the day on the couch in my pjs under my down comforter and watching trash tv.  Guilty pleasure....grilled cheese for lunch...



Don't feel guilty! Everyone deserves a day like this once in a while 



ougrad86 said:


> Sorry about your cold.  DH has been sick, and I have been driving him a little crazy trying to disinfect everything so DS and I would not get sick.  However, DS is sick this morning...and he is hardly ever sick.  Only hope it lasts a day or two with him, he gets over them fairly quickly.  Still hoping I don't get it...too busy to take time off work, I hate the catching up.



Thanks, I am better now. Just a lingering cough. Sorry about your DH and DS. I hope you don't get it either. 

[/QUOTE]



ougrad86 said:


> Aren't bananas zero?  Banana is my fruit of choice - it fills me up and gives me energy, as well as being easy to transport and eat.  If I eat an apple, it usually doesn't satisfy me, leaving me wanting more.  And oranges are an awful lot of work!  These are the easy to get and store fruits though, which I tend to pick up.
> Yes they are! On the newest WW plan all fruit and veggies are zero
> 
> 
> Anybody here ever try Jenny Craig?  My coworker is trying to make up her mind.  She was talking about Weight Watchers, and her DH said he wants her to do the diet where she orders the food...*not sure why he is making her decision.*  I told her to decide what would work best for her, but I only know WW, so can't tell her about the other ones.


I don't get that either. Interesting. I worked with a woman who did Jenny Craig and she was successful. I have no idea how you move to eating regular foods. I would love to know how that works. 



GoofyPredsFan said:


> If I had a day all to myself I'd probably veg on the couch and watch Food Network all day!!  I'd love to say go shopping, but there's no place to shop around here and I never get control of the tv for free viewing.  Sounds good to me


I could watch food network all day too. 


QOTD: I think I would have a relaxing day at the beach.


----------



## my3princes

Hello

We had another busy day bowling.  The boys bowled well, but spending 7 hours every Saturday at various bowling alleys is getting old fast.  Another month and it will be done for this year.

My parent's purchased a new livingroom set and gave us the old one.  Since we have a Great room we had room for their old couch and chair in addition to ours.  I ordered slipcovers on Overstock for the 2 couches, chair and recliner.  The couches and chair are stone blue and the recliner is sage green.  I also ordered nesting ottomans in sage green which give us lots of additional storage.  We also have a leather computer chair in there, but it literally had no leather left on it.  I went to JoAnn's yesterday and found a nice stripped fabric which has the stone blue, sage green and other colors that are in our drapes.  I spent last night and tonight covering the computer chair, making throw pillows, a table cloth (greatroom) and pot holders.  I think we spent a total of $300, but it is a huge face lift and it doubled our seating space.  It feels so cozy


----------



## buzz5985

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> If you had a day just for yourself and you couldn't be at DW, what would you do?
> 
> I would spend the day reading, sewing and knitting.  I would probably take a walk around the lake near my house.
> 
> Off to get some breakfast.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I would finally sit down and take the tutorials for photo shop elements.  Received it for Christmas 2010!!!!  



JacksLilWench said:


> I would want to spend it walking around the mall, haha.  For some reason, I like to do that and I don't know why!  There is a mall near my house that is huge- it goes around in a circle, and if you do a lap, it's one mile.  And there are a TON of shops in it that I like   So I would go there and walk around for a bit.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> So....I have good news and bad news.
> 
> The good news is I went and got fitted for running shoes yesterday   I got an awesome pair that are super comfortable, the guy told me I was doing everything about my training process correctly (running a little, walking a little, cross-training on days off) and that I run correctly too.  I'm a forefoot striker, which is the best kind of striker to be, apparently!
> 
> The bad news is I didn't lose at all this week and I'm really frustrated about it.  My mom is a pretty driving force in my life and she has the ability to really make me feel like dog poo sometimes.  She has been going to WW and has lost almost 60 lbs since she started (which I am really proud of, by the way! )  And I've cheered her on from the beginning as best I could.  But since I've started my own efforts back up, she has yet to express any interest in helping me and cheering me on.  Never a suggestion to walk together one night, never a thumbs-up on a good meal or good day.  Just working in a silo.  So I don't feel like I can communicate to her much of anything- like this bad week I just had, haha.  I just feel very stunted and unheard at home, which I feel partly relates to the numbers on the scale.
> 
> I just needed to vent that out because it was weighing on me.  And I didn't want to use it as an excuse!  So thank you for listening, guys



Congrats on the new running shoes.  Have you asked your mother for help or advice??  She may be scared to "step on your toes" so to speak.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Tonight we are going to my in laws to celebrate my birthday.  They are making wings.  I asked for something healthier and my MIL said she has celery to go with it.    They just dont get it.  So I have alloted calories to have 6 wings.  I am afraid I am going to be a bit hungry by the end of the night.  But what can I do??????? (feel free to offer advice on this one)
> 
> Ok well I hope you all are enjoying your day.  Those of us that got snow have fun and be careful if you go out driving.



Happy Birthday - too late for any advice, but maybe next time bring a dish that you would feel comfortable eating.  



Jujubee727 said:


> Hi Everyone! Sorry that I was MIA all week. It was a crazy week to say the least! We ended up taking our 1 year old to the hospital for some tummy issues he has been having. My great-aunt passed away. Our dryer broke. Oh, I could go on and on. So I did my best through all the obstacles, but didn't see any results. My weight stayed EXACTLY the same down to the tenth. UGH! It's frustrating but it is also pushing me to work harder this week!! I hope to catch up and keep up better with you all his week!



  Hope your DS is doing well.  Don't worry - the scale will reward your work.

Janis


----------



## buzz5985

jillbur said:


> Oh, you can bet I am not comparing the values with dvc. I was just looking at the price for that week. Dh is all about the $$$$$
> 
> I'm glad to hear HHI and Vero Beach are nice resorts. We love the beach, so now I can throw that out to DH



I broke even in about 7 years of use.  Plus I can still sell my points if I ever there was a life event like divorce.  I will give DH the house, the child and the dog - but I get the DVC points!!!!   Well, maybe not the dog!!! 

Tell your DH this story - I had two 2 BRs booked at HHI.  I checked in early in the day, my sister arrived later in the day.  When she went in to check in the person in front of her was handing over a credit card.  Their bill was $2700.  My sister said to me - gee I wonder how long they are staying to pay that.  I think her jaw hit the floor when I told her just 1 week.  

HHI is not on the beach - it's on a marsh - which I find more interesting to watch.  One week we sat and watched a dolphin herd a bunch of fish into an inlet to eat every night at low tide.  It was incredible.  They have a beach house on the beach, which has a pool too.    Vero Beach is right on the beach - but the Villas do not have an ocean view - except for the cottages - equal to a 3BR villa.  The Inn does have rooms - equal to a studio that have ocean views.  

Janis


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Hi Everyone. I have another hectic day ahead of me but I just wanted to come on and say thanks to everyone for your kind words

Rose thanks for being a great coach last week Sorry I didnt post much but I'm sure you understand how hectic it was for me. I really enjoyed reading everthing though-even if I was a day or 2 behind at times

Right now I'm being overrun by laundry and household chores
My washing machine broke in the middle of the week so dirty laundry is threatening to take over the house (I swear it reproduces at night when no-one is looking)

Today we have another funeral to attend (my husbands side of the family) so that will take up most of the day but at least we will get to catch up with all his relations!

QOTD If I had a day to myself I'd spend it catching up on the DIS and replying to everyone properly Might also go into town with my daughter and do a little shopping followed by lunch and a good old natter (chat) 

I better go get organised. Have a great day everyone
I'm hoping to get a calmer week this week (surely to goodness it cant be as bad as last week).
Take care


----------



## donac

Good SUnday morning everyone. 

I didn't do much around the house yesterday.  I did do some things for the local high school's spring musical.  We went through our stash of costumes.  Later in the day we went to a local community theater and went through their costumes for things we needed.  We think we have most of our costumes except for the two main characters.  We are doing Annie Get Your Gun.  It was well worth the two hours we spent yesterday afternoon.

We only got about 3 inches of snow but then it rained and got cold.  My car is covered in ice.  Dh shoveled the snow off the front walk but it is still very slick.  WE are taking dh's truck to church this morning and hope it gets warm enough to melt the ice off my car

I may be taking my friend to a quilt shop this afternoon but it depends on if she can take the day off since her mother is very ill.  If we don't go then I may go see Beauty and the Beast while dh watches football.  

Question of the Day

I usually go grocery shopping on Sunday morning.  What day do you grocery shop?  Is it the same day every week?  Do you plan out your meals ahead of time?  Do you shop with a list?

I make a plan of what I want to eat for the week.  THe meals may change days according to what I feel like eating.  Sometimes I shop with a list and sometimes I don't.

Off to get dressed and get ready for the day. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## jillbur

ougrad86 said:


> How is The Hunger Games?  DS is into it, and wants to go see the movie - wondering if I should read the books and go see it or if it will be too upsetting - the whole premise kind of gives me the willies...
> 
> We only got a little bit of snow, just barely covered the ground.  I (and DS) would like to have one GOOD snowstorm this season.
> 
> Carol



I really enjoyed it. It's definitely a weird concept (fighting to the death), but it's not cruel, gorry, or savage. I didn't have a chance to start book 2 so, maybe today. I think the movie will be great. I actually can't wait to see Lenny Kravitz in it.

Dis is working so much better for me today 




my3princes said:


> Hello
> 
> My parent's purchased a new livingroom set and gave us the old one.  Since we have a Great room we had room for their old couch and chair in addition to ours.  I ordered slipcovers on Overstock for the 2 couches, chair and recliner.  The couches and chair are stone blue and the recliner is sage green.  I also ordered nesting ottomans in sage green which give us lots of additional storage.  We also have a leather computer chair in there, but it literally had no leather left on it.  I went to JoAnn's yesterday and found a nice stripped fabric which has the stone blue, sage green and other colors that are in our drapes.  I spent last night and tonight covering the computer chair, making throw pillows, a table cloth (greatroom) and pot holders.  I think we spent a total of $300, but it is a huge face lift and it doubled our seating space.  It feels so cozy



Wow! All that for $300? Sounds like you did a great job and got a fresh room!




buzz5985 said:


> I broke even in about 7 years of use.  Plus I can still sell my points if I ever there was a life event like divorce.  I will give DH the house, the child and the dog - but I get the DVC points!!!!   Well, maybe not the dog!!!
> 
> Tell your DH this story - I had two 2 BRs booked at HHI.  I checked in early in the day, my sister arrived later in the day.  When she went in to check in the person in front of her was handing over a credit card.  Their bill was $2700.  My sister said to me - gee I wonder how long they are staying to pay that.  I think her jaw hit the floor when I told her just 1 week.
> 
> HHI is not on the beach - it's on a marsh - which I find more interesting to watch.  One week we sat and watched a dolphin herd a bunch of fish into an inlet to eat every night at low tide.  It was incredible.  They have a beach house on the beach, which has a pool too.    Vero Beach is right on the beach - but the Villas do not have an ocean view - except for the cottages - equal to a 3BR villa.  The Inn does have rooms - equal to a studio that have ocean views.
> 
> Janis



So funny you mentioned this. I looked at both HHI and Vero last night just to see if you booked a week and paid cash what the cost would be. I almost fell off the couch! HHI did come up $2700!  I didn't understand how you go to the beach though (at HHI). Do you have to drive somewhere else? I think DH is coming on board. When he was leaving for work last night, I told him to think about which resort he would want as a home resort. He said Vero because we'll always go to the beach, but may not want to do Disney evry or every other year (I now I do, though). But, I told him that if we do want to do Disney, then we can only book 7 months out & might not get what we want, where we want it. I'm sure it's easier to book HHI and Vero 7 months out than WDW, right? We'd probably get a 1 bedroom for now. Ugh, the stress! And now I am second guessing which resort to buy into lol!






luvpoohandcompany said:


> Right now I'm being overrun by laundry and household chores
> My washing machine broke in the middle of the week so dirty laundry is threatening to take over the house (I swear it reproduces at night when no-one is looking)
> 
> Today we have another funeral to attend (my husbands side of the family) so that will take up most of the day but at least we will get to catch up with all his relations!



Geez~you've had a pretty stressful couple weeks. Hope it all gets better from here!




donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> I usually go grocery shopping on Sunday morning.  What day do you grocery shop?  Is it the same day every week?  Do you plan out your meals ahead of time?  Do you shop with a list?



I make a menu of dinner from Saturday-Thursday. I make my list and grocery shop Friday after work. DH works midnights on the weekends, so it's easier for me to not have to lug the kids around. They aren't bad shopping, but we end up with more than what's on my list lol. We usually get take out on Fridays or have left overs.  I don't plan breakfast or lunch. I usually take left overs or make a wrap or salad.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I'll be back later to check in. I have to take DSs to Sunday school, but we are not staying for church this week (we usually go every other week). Then it's laundry and cleaning for me! The boys want to go out in the snow, so they can go out when we get home from SS. It's supposed to be warmer today, so they need to get out before it melts. Oh, and I'll be watching football today! I'm rooting for San Fran and NE!

Have a great Sunday!

Jill


----------



## pjlla

belledreamer said:


> B
> WE'RE CELEBRATING TODAY!!
> 
> Not only did I manage to keep the two lbs I lost earlier in the week off, but I also now fit into something extra special to me...
> 
> No. It's not my grandmother's ring... But it is a ring!
> 
> I graduated HS at 16 (Home-schooled) and while I did want a ring to celebrate it, my DM didn't want me to get a regular class ring, since we both knew that once I got married, I'd never wear it again.  So we picked out a nice ring with my birthstone and I wore it for about 3 years...until my weight gain kept it from fitting on my right hand.
> 
> Well fast forward to last night; I was getting ready to go out for the evening and decided on a whim to try it on.  And it slid perfectly on my finger!  5 years and it finally fits!!
> 
> Here's a pic from this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have it on my finger right now as my anchor to keep me going.  Had a healthy breakfast this morning of Cheerios and strawberries and I'm ready to take on the world!



The ring is absolutely beautiful!  I'm so happy for you that it is fitting again.  Don't you just LOVE days when you have that "take on the world" type of feeling??!!



jenanderson said:


> Oh dear!  I have tons of catching up to do.  It was a totally crazy couple of days and I forgot how much I was scheduled and so I just took a break from this thread for the 2 days.  I will read through it all and catch up later.
> 
> I work at a school where we have a huge federal grant and yesterday the evaluators were in our building looking everything over and interviewing a bunch of us and observing our teaching and basically deciding whether our grant will continue or not.  My class is based almost totally on the grant and so I had a huge amount of pressure in being sure I was completely ready.  This meant getting my classroom ready, adjusting lesson plans and just tons of extra work.  My administration has been crazy with us this week and it was just very stressful.  Thankfully the evaluators are done for this visit and we won't see them again until spring.
> 
> On top of all of that, my DS is sick again.  I am feeling so bad for him because in the past 2 months of school, he has missed 14 days.  DS has immune issues (and a lot of other medical issues) that cause him to miss school.  It is hard to be his mom at times though because he is at the point where he is just tired of being sick all the time and is feeling a little like it is not fair that his life is this way.  I have tried to spend some extra time with him this week to help him with school, play some games with him and just help him get through it.  We are hoping that he will feel better soon but are scared that he has mono again.  I guess I will be calling his doctor again today.
> 
> So - with work, a sick kid, trying to be healthy and get my workouts done...there was little time to check in here.  My goal today though is to go back and read what I missed and at least try to respond to some.
> 
> I will say that even through the stress, it was a decent week.  I really worked hard not to give into temptations when eating and get all my exercise in.  It did pay off because I lost 2 pounds this week.
> 
> Chat with you all in a bit!
> Jen



SO sorry to hear about DS.  I'm not sure I realized he had immune system issues.  Does he have an auto-immune disease?  Anyhow.... so much to worry about for you this week.  Hope you are able to relax a bit this weekend.  Congrats on the 2 pounds.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I'm always jealous of scrapping days!! It just reminds me how far behind I am...lol!
> 
> Well... I didn't get much done, but I had fun.  And I am further behind than ever now!
> 
> ************************************
> Happy Friday!!  For a four day week it went pretty slow!  I have to rant for a minute [RANT AHEAD]  I just received a notice from my Condo Association that we have to have our dryer vents cleaned out...ok, I get the safety concerns and fires BUT we just had a mandatory clean out November of 2009??? Now I have to take off a 1/2 day of work to wait for the guy to come and pay $50 to get it cleaned.  In addition, we had to pay an extra $250 for the additional snow removal costs from last year AND they had just upped our COA dues by $60.  The nickel and diming is driving me crazy!!! [RANT OVER]  Thanks for the space to rant.
> 
> On some better notes....SNOW this weekend for NJ!!! Finally!! I'm excited to get socked in and do stuff around the house in my pajamas....that's after I join Weight Watchers.  The meeting is tomorrow at 8am.  I am THERE!
> 
> Quiet day at school today and a fun Thai dinner tonight with Brian.  I'm getting to bed early tonight so I wake up ready to weigh in!
> 
> Make great choices today my Donalds!!



I was gonna ask it if you made it to WW, but I see in a later post it was cancelled due to snow.   OH well.  Hopefully you will make it in there another day real soon!



trinaweena said:


> *Pamela* - We are doing a field trip to the library haha! A field trip to Europe would be nice! In my history of American consumer culture class we are taking a field trip to the mall! I def think Im going to love my classes this year.
> 
> Oh well.... it was worth dreaming about, right?  Great that you are going to love the classes.  Learning is so much easier when you like the subject!
> 
> I should also clean the fish tank today and put away some laundry, which Ive been saying all week! Tonight we are going to see Beauty and the Beast with mom and some co workers, so that should be fun. Beauty and the Beast was the first movie I ever saw in theatres so its exciting. I might try to bring my own healthy snacks so I dont ruin my day on popcorn and candy.  Lunch will be leftover homemade pizza from last night  whole wheat dough, onions, garlic, artichokes, turkey sausage, spinach and goat cheese..it was so yummy! I like a lot of stuff on my pizza and I dont really like cheese on my pizza haha!  Dinner tonight I think will be turkey burgers and maybe sweet potato fries depending on time.
> 
> I also have to go to Verizon because my phone is broken AGAIN. I just got a new one before Christmas, this is getting ridiculous. I wish they could let you get a new phone if the phone you have is so crappy.
> 
> I think Id like to couch one week, but I will check back AFTER I fill in my planner so I can decide when. Who do we contact about coaching?



DD is having issues with a new phone we just bought her after Christmas (well, new to her... .bought it as a refurb on the Verizon website).  I hate dealing with phone issues!!  Hope you were able to get it replaced for free!



Ruthie5671 said:


> I know you're wondering . . . did she walk??????
> 
> Yup!
> 
> Now, this was most certainly not the longest, fastest or most calorie burning walk in the world.  But I managed a pretty steady pace for 14 minutes thru Lowe's last night.  Well, the last two minutes I was looking for the door (I was somewhere by the toilets!!!) but I got up and moved.  I'm hoping that I can gradually increase my time.  Thanks again for all the encouragement.
> 
> And I lost 1.6 pounds this week!




Good for you for following through and getting in the walk!  And great job on the 1.6 pounds!



buzz5985 said:


> Busy weekend.  Tomorrow I have to help run the concession stand at the wrestling quad meet.  The meet starts at 9 am and runs until 4 pm.  I miss my hockey days let me tell you - 1 hour in and out.    Sunday is the Patriots game, and I am having family over to watch it.  I think I will make my Father's favorite - chicken pot pie - just watch my serving size.  Maybe I will make some of the WW old 0 vegie soup.  I will also plan on having a few cocktails - since I don't have to drive.
> 
> Janis



I hear you on the concession stand and full days at sporting events.  Gotta love DS's basketball and soccer games.... 75 minutes and done!  Swim events are considered SHORT if they are done in 4 hours!  

Nice of you to make a pot pie for DFather.  Enjoy your cocktails!



amykathleen2005 said:


> My favorite Disney movie is probably Mulan.
> 
> This week I lost 1.5 lbs!



WTG!



klmrph said:


> Lost another 2.4 lbs this week, but I am sorry I haven't been keeping up on the posts.  I joined the Y last week and my first day there, I ended up with an injury, so I am depressed about it.  I have bursitis near my knee.  I am doing my best to heal it this weekend by keeping it up as much as possible and alternating cold/heat.  I am so mad at myself for getting injured.  I think I caused it when I sped up the treadmill to fast.  My Disney trip is about 3 weeks away, hoping it heals quickly, but I had a long week on my leg at work which didn't help matters.



Sorry about the knee injury.  Take care of it so you don't have a sore knee for Disney!  You can still get in some exercise and continue that GREAT weight loss!  Try some upper body stuff, free weights, punches, that sort of thing. 



grumpyskirtgirl said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> After 4 days of eating pretty much anything that I wanted at Disneyland I still lost 2 lbs!
> 
> But I didn"t want to let Team Donald down so I was actually not as interested as usual in all the treats. I even had just 1 bite of a Tigger Tail! I didn't know that was possible.
> 
> Now off to catch up on the 23 pages I have missed.



Hope DIsneyland was wonderful!  Great job on two pounds down!!



my3princes said:


> I finally had the opportunity to apply for a new job at the VA.  Please send prayers and good thoughts my way as my current job ends on May 7 and I would like to be in a permanent position well before then.  I also would like to get away from the stress that my current office is having.  It's not the workload, but I cannot go into details.  This particular job that I have applied for would have been my 1st choice of any job so I'm hoping that it is destiny.



You know I"ll be praying for you Deb.  It would be a great thing to have this job in place before the current one is done..... and would give you some peace of mind when you go to Hawaii.  Would they be okay with that vacation time I assume??



donac said:


> Good Saturday morning everyone.
> 
> We have about 1 to 2 inches of snow on the ground.  I hope it turns to rain soon.  I have to work on costumes today for the local high school.  I have two places to be today.  Ds1 also has to work today so the sooner it turns to rain the less chance his class is going to be cancelled. (He teaches bio labs).
> 
> Thanks for all the great memories about the Disney movies.  Some people have mentioned The Little Mermaid.  That reminded me a story about my ds1.  For some reason Ursula from that movies scared him so much that as soon as she came on the screen he would start to cry.  I don't even know if we have a copy of that movie.  If they were showing that at his day care they would put him in another room because  he would get so upset.  I have only seen THe Little Mermaid show art HS when I went with a friend and her girls.
> 
> As much as my DD loved Ariel, she was also freaked out by Ursula!
> 
> pjlla  You deserve a day to just scrapbook.  I hope you got some things done.
> 
> Thanks.  I got a bit done.... not as much as planned, but better than nothing.
> 
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> If you had a day just for yourself and you couldn't be at DW, what would you do?



Well... I'd love to say that I'd do all kinds of healthy stuff like a 2 hour workout, etc.  but in honest I would probably shorten the workout to fit in time at my scrapping table!!  I honestly sat here and thought about it.... if DH were away and the kids were off to school or friends and the housework was reasonably caught up, what would I do???  I would put on a favorite movie or an old episode of BL on Netflix and scrap and scrap and scrap.  

If for some reason I couldn't scrap or didn't feel like it, I might go shopping.  I would hit all of my favorite "bargain" stores that no one else wants to go to with me, like Building #19 and the Goodwill.  I probably wouldn't buy a lot, but I love to look.



JacksLilWench said:


> I would want to spend it walking around the mall, haha.  For some reason, I like to do that and I don't know why!  There is a mall near my house that is huge- it goes around in a circle, and if you do a lap, it's one mile.  And there are a TON of shops in it that I like   So I would go there and walk around for a bit.
> 
> I do enjoy a bit of mall walking myself on occasion.... but I feel bad when I pass those Seniors out for their morning stroll!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> So....I have good news and bad news.
> 
> The good news is I went and got fitted for running shoes yesterday   I got an awesome pair that are super comfortable, the guy told me I was doing everything about my training process correctly (running a little, walking a little, cross-training on days off) and that I run correctly too.  I'm a forefoot striker, which is the best kind of striker to be, apparently!
> 
> The bad news is I didn't lose at all this week and I'm really frustrated about it.  My mom is a pretty driving force in my life and she has the ability to really make me feel like dog poo sometimes.  She has been going to WW and has lost almost 60 lbs since she started (which I am really proud of, by the way! )  And I've cheered her on from the beginning as best I could.  But since I've started my own efforts back up, she has yet to express any interest in helping me and cheering me on.  Never a suggestion to walk together one night, never a thumbs-up on a good meal or good day.  Just working in a silo.  So I don't feel like I can communicate to her much of anything- like this bad week I just had, haha.  I just feel very stunted and unheard at home, which I feel partly relates to the numbers on the scale.
> 
> I just needed to vent that out because it was weighing on me.  And I didn't want to use it as an excuse!  So thank you for listening, guys



Just a bit of "mom" thoughts here.  As the Mom of a teenage girl, take my word for it when I say that there are times when NOTHING  that is said is the right thing.  Maybe she is afraid of offending you by commenting on your changes.  I know that there are times with my DD that if I were to comment on her eating a healthier meal or something, it would be tossed back at me with a "Are you calling me fat?" or "Are you saying I need to lose weight?"  or "Why do you have to comment on everything I eat?" type of thing.  There are truly days when I feel like I cannot win with DD.  For she and I it isn't so much that she needs to lose weight, but she is an athlete and still a growing girl and I am concerned about her not-so-healthy choices sometimes.  But I've learned to bite my tongue quite often.  I do try to make it a point of noticing when she makes good choices, but like I said, sometimes my innocent or even positive comments are tossed back.  

I'm sure Mom is trying to be helpful or at least not be hurtful. Have you ever TOLD her that you would LOVE some positive reinforcements?  Or that you would LOVE to plan a few days a week when you walked together?  Or maybe you could suggest some sort of healthy challenge or contest?  Like a manicure for the one who journals all of her food for a week?  Or the one who eats the most servings of veggies during the week?  

Sure, she is your Mom.... but she isn't a magician or a mind-reader.  TELL her what you need from her.... and offer up reminders of the times you have been there to support HER during her weight loss journey.  Don't just stew about this.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Ok Im all caught up now.  I missed getting on here yesterday.  It was a busy day at work.  I was there from 730a-7p.  Not fun at all.  I was exhausted by the time I got home but I went to the gym and ran for 30 min.  I felt like I was carrying a load of bricks on my back when running and it wasnt very enjoyable at all.  I think I was just too exhausted from the day.  Running at 9pm I think is not the ideal time for me but its when I can work it in.
> 
> I have tracked all my calories and exercise in my fitness pal this week and I drank tons of water.  I did have a day or two that I ate an extra 100 or 200 calories.  I had a loss of 1lb this week.  On wed. I was down 2.2lbs but by friday I was only down 1.  I did let this get me a bit frustrated but now I am realizing that this will sometimes happen.  It has helped reading through all of your posts too. So I am now just going to be thrilled that I lost at all and move on.  Heres to an even better week.  (insert smily face with a glass of water saying "cheers")
> 
> We got about 3 inches of snow over night and now zumba was cancelled today.  I am disappointed.  I will still do some kinect dance central 2 today.  Ryans basketball game also was cancelled so it has been a lazy morning.  The kids were out once already playing in the snow.
> 
> Tonight we are going to my in laws to celebrate my birthday.  They are making wings.  I asked for something healthier and my MIL said she has celery to go with it.    They just dont get it.  So I have alloted calories to have 6 wings.  I am afraid I am going to be a bit hungry by the end of the night.  But what can I do??????? (feel free to offer advice on this one)
> 
> Ok well I hope you all are enjoying your day.  Those of us that got snow have fun and be careful if you go out driving.




Well, I know you got a great suggestion on how to handle the wings day.  But I must say... if you were celebrating YOUR birthday, why are they making a dinner that you couldn't/shouldn't/wouldn't eat????? Shouldn't it be the birthday girl's choice?  Anyhow, love to hear how you handled it.  



VirataMama4 said:


> You could bring along a salad to you in laws, that way you could have a big salad to go along with your wings. I'm sure it will take sometime for them to get used to your healthier way of eating, but I bet if you bring a side dish that is healthier with you, they will see that you are serious and maybe next time they will keep that in mind!   And Happy Birthday!


\

This is a great suggestion.  If you felt "selfish" bringing just a salad for yourself, you could even bring a big salad to share or another healthy side dish for everyone.  



Jujubee727 said:


> Hi Everyone! Sorry that I was MIA all week. It was a crazy week to say the least! We ended up taking our 1 year old to the hospital for some tummy issues he has been having. My great-aunt passed away. Our dryer broke. Oh, I could go on and on. So I did my best through all the obstacles, but didn't see any results. My weight stayed EXACTLY the same down to the tenth. UGH! It's frustrating but it is also pushing me to work harder this week!! I hope to catch up and keep up better with you all his week!



Oh my heavens above!  I hate weeks like that!  And heaven knows we all have them at times!  Glad you were able to stay in control and have a maintain for the week!  I see a big woosh weight loss in your future!

Hope your baby is okay and the tummy troubles were nothing major.



ougrad86 said:


> This week: I lost weight and did all of HH!  DS survived mid-terms.  And I had a skinny day!  One of those days where everything is going well, and you even feel very slim and fit all day...I get those every once in a while - since I am still down almost 50 pounds from where I was at my heaviest, and doing pretty well this time.  It is a very motivating feeling.
> 
> Oh my!  I LOVE those skinny days!  I feel like I haven't had one in a while, but maybe it is more about my head than my body these days.  Great job keeping up with the HH this week too! That may be another reason why you are having a skinny day!!  THose suggestions/challenges that CC puts in there are so healthy!
> 
> Got caught by the smilie police - over 25, so sent back to delete some.  Then it froze, and never submitted, so I hit refresh and it brought me back here.  Now I am going to copy this and then give it another go...maybe third time will be the charm...



I've had that issue several times lately.  Yesterday  early morning (after workout and before shower) I was reading and clicking on the multi-quote and got to the last page I needed to read.  But the page refused to load.... so I went to take a shower and never made it back here!    I went from shower to breakfast to basketball game to swim meet to late dinner here at home to a bit of tv with the kids to bed!!  Never sat down again to see if the page ever loaded!  



ougrad86 said:


> This did not copy the "interior" quotes - but you mentioned preplanning and checking points before you eat.  I totally agree, I have had more suprises than I like.  At least having an idea...we have a few places that if we are out and about and want to stop and eat that I know they have something that I can fit in, and I try to plan ahead.  Thank goodness for splurge points when I didn't have the chance !
> 
> Yup.... I've learned the HARD WAY to try to know the points UP FRONT!  I make much better decisions that way.  I gotta give a round of applause to the restaurants that don't make that an impossible task these days.  Pizzzeria Unos has a touch-screen kiosk in their lobby with all of their NI on it..... but be careful to read the PORTION SIZE. Most of their "individual pizzas" and many of their other dishes are listed as TWO portions!
> 
> Aren't bananas zero?  Banana is my fruit of choice - it fills me up and gives me energy, as well as being easy to transport and eat.  If I eat an apple, it usually doesn't satisfy me, leaving me wanting more.  And oranges are an awful lot of work!  These are the easy to get and store fruits though, which I tend to pick up.
> 
> 
> Well.... on the newest WW Plan (points plus) I believe all fruit is zero points.  But I do "old school" WW.  I haven't actually attended a WW meeting in over 5 years.  I had done it so many times, that when I re-started this journey I didn't want to give them any more of my $$, so I decided to go it alone.
> 
> So of course, I haven't "learned" the new PP system.  And last year I developed my own hybrid WW/South Beach plan.  I stick with my WW points, but I try hard to watch my white carbs/fruit carbs, a la South Beach.  I started out doing a pretty strict "phase 1" plan, but decided that it was TOO strict for me and included too much animal protein, so now it is more of a phase 2.
> 
> I have to laugh about your fruit comments though....makes me realize how DIFFERENT everyone is!  I love apples.  I probably eat at least one every single day.  I find them relatively filling, as compared to the half of a banana, which is 1 serving on the old WW plan.  Plus for me they are more thirst quenching and less constipating.  And I'm not a fan of oranges, but LOVE grapefruit!
> 
> 
> 
> This just happened to me (so much for the new servers!).  I hit Submit, and the little circle we have indicating activity just kept going around and around...I actually hilighted my whole post, right-clicked copy and then hit refresh.  I was lucky and it came back, but I have pasted before when things like this happen - then you don't lose everything you worked so hard for.  Just click reply on the bottom to open up a reply window again.  I ended up double-posting like you because when I refreshed I did not think it had posted.
> 
> I think from now on, just before I hit Submit, I will highlight and do a copy just in case it disappears on me.
> 
> ***************************************************
> 
> Well, DH is getting better, but now DS is sick.  He hardly ever gets sick, so it is bad.  Need to keep up my sanitizing.  Hope he will get over it quickly, he tends to only be sick for a day or two at a time over something DH and I will suffer with for a week.  Missed our holiday party last night since DH was still coughing up a storm, and with ice and snow forecast, did not want to drag him out in that with the way he felt.  He seems a lot better today.
> 
> Work is still heavier than normal, hoping it slows down after the coding adjustment we do this spring.  I will be going on our trip right at the beginning of April when they do the changeover, so I will have to hit the ground running when we get back...it won't be fun, along with trying to catch up.
> 
> Anybody here ever try Jenny Craig?  My coworker is trying to make up her mind.  She was talking about Weight Watchers, and her DH said he wants her to do the diet where she orders the food...not sure why he is making her decision.  I told her to decide what would work best for her, but I only know WW, so can't tell her about the other ones.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!  Off to send in my weights and HH now!
> 
> Carol



Your friend needs to make up her own mind about what plan she wants to do. Letting her husband decide or bully her into making a choice based on his decision will NOT work for her!  That kind of thing makes me....



happysummer said:


> I had the best week weight loss ever. I guess working out an hour before the kids are up.Then another hour when they are at their activities really paid off. I am so happy and it help with the rest of the crappy week. I worked more than I wanted to. Husband told me we will not be going to DW this year. I look forward to it so much. I live in a crappy awful town and it is my one thing I look forward to. If I still lived in my old town I would not be as upset.
> 
> Great job being active this week!
> 
> he said maybe we could go to Disneyland for 5 days. But I do not want to offend anyone on here. But I have no interest in ever going their again. Driving long distances is not my idea of a relaxing vacation. Also I found people extremlily rude inside and outside of the parks and the places outside the parks where awful. I refuse to waste any money on something that is full of rude people and most of the vacation is spent in the car with crazy drivers.
> 
> Sorry you feel that way.  How long a drive is it?  Is it DL you don't like or just the drive??  I find that there are rude people EVERYWHERE we go....be it WDW, DL, the movies, Chuck E. Cheese's (ick....hate the place),  the local mall, or even my kids sporting events!    I try NOT to blame the venue and I try to get myself away from these people as quickly as possible.
> 
> Sounds like you need a more "chill" vacation next time.  Something soothing and relaxing like the beach or maybe a cruise??  Just thinking out loud here.
> 
> Congrats on all the weight loss loser. If I missed anyone I hope you are all having a good weekend.
> I wish winter would end and all this awful snow would go away. |If anyone else lives in - degree weather I am right there with you. If you have never spent winter in -39 weather you are lucky.



I could NOT handle that kind of cold.  Sorry you are going through it right now.  I think the coldest I've ever seen on a thermometer since I've lived here in NH has been about -15.... or maybe just -10.  That is enough for me! 



my3princes said:


> Hello
> 
> We had another busy day bowling.  The boys bowled well, but spending 7 hours every Saturday at various bowling alleys is getting old fast.  Another month and it will be done for this year.
> 
> My parent's purchased a new livingroom set and gave us the old one.  Since we have a Great room we had room for their old couch and chair in addition to ours.  I ordered slipcovers on Overstock for the 2 couches, chair and recliner.  The couches and chair are stone blue and the recliner is sage green.  I also ordered nesting ottomans in sage green which give us lots of additional storage.  We also have a leather computer chair in there, but it literally had no leather left on it.  I went to JoAnn's yesterday and found a nice stripped fabric which has the stone blue, sage green and other colors that are in our drapes.  I spent last night and tonight covering the computer chair, making throw pillows, a table cloth (greatroom) and pot holders.  I think we spent a total of $300, but it is a huge face lift and it doubled our seating space.  It feels so cozy



I'll bet you feel so accomplished too!  That sounds great!  You are such a handy-woman!!



donac said:


> Good SUnday morning everyone.
> 
> I didn't do much around the house yesterday.  I did do some things for the local high school's spring musical.  We went through our stash of costumes.  Later in the day we went to a local community theater and went through their costumes for things we needed.  We think we have most of our costumes except for the two main characters.  We are doing Annie Get Your Gun.  It was well worth the two hours we spent yesterday afternoon.
> 
> I hope the community appreciates all of the time you dedicate to this theater!
> 
> We only got about 3 inches of snow but then it rained and got cold.  My car is covered in ice.  Dh shoveled the snow off the front walk but it is still very slick.  WE are taking dh's truck to church this morning and hope it gets warm enough to melt the ice off my car
> 
> We got snow until about 2pm.  Fortunately it never changed to freezing rain.
> 
> I may be taking my friend to a quilt shop this afternoon but it depends on if she can take the day off since her mother is very ill.  If we don't go then I may go see Beauty and the Beast while dh watches football.
> 
> Kids and I are heading off to see B&TB today!!
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> I usually go grocery shopping on Sunday morning.  What day do you grocery shop?  Is it the same day every week?  Do you plan out your meals ahead of time?  Do you shop with a list?



Well.... in my more organized days I plan EVERY DINNER for several weeks (sometimes MONTHS) in advance!  But I've been really slacking on that lately and only planning a few days in advance.  Partly because life has been busy and partly because I'm trying to use up a bit of freezer overage.  

I do NOT shop the same day every week.  My shopping is more sporatic.  I will stop usually once or twice a week for fresh produce and milk.  Then I will probably do a "big" shop about every other week.  I do use a list.  I made myself an aisle-by-aisle list of my favorite store.  I can print it out and just circle what I need and make notes.  It doesn't include EVERYTHING in the store.... just the things I tend to buy.  I would share it here but it is looooong!  Four pages, three columns per page.  But I try to be "green" about it.  I print it on the back of scrap paper and I try to use the list more than once.  The first time I might circle and make notes in blue.... then I will save it and the second time I might circle and make notes in red.  It doesn't usually last past two uses.  

***********

Happy Sunday morning friends!

As I mentioned above, I got on here yesterday with the intention of reading and replying.  But the pages were loading so slowly that I went to shower while the last page loaded and I never made it back!  

Kids had a good day yesterday.... DS's basketball team lost their game, but by the closest margin yet!  They were actually ahead at one point, but kind of fell apart in the last minute or two.  But DS got in a few shots plus a penalty shot, so he was happy.

DD had a decent day in the pool, especially considering she didn't practice all week due to mid-terms.  She swam the butterfly leg for a relay (not usually her thing) and had a good time, if not PB.  And her other swims were within touching distance of her PB times, albeit a bit slower, so she was satisfied.  

And *my* victory came in the way of staying OP for the whole day, despite getting home late and being very hungry!!!  I wasn't sure how the swim meet would go, so I hadn't planned anything for dinner.  But it ended early enough to eat as a family, so I grabbed a rotisserie chicken and a bag of salad mix on the way home, plus an OP treat (gotta follow those HH rules this week!).  I managed to NOT go crazy and pretty much only eat what I had planned (okay.... I admit, I ate two more points of chicken than I had planned) and then walk away from the table.  I enjoyed my OP treat (Skinny Cow ice cream cone) and was done for the day. The extra chicken did put me over by two points, but I'm not worried about it. I"ll count it as Flex points and move on!

Thanks to everyone for the kind words about my scrapping day on Friday.  It didn't go quite as planned.  DD forgot her lunch and I had to drive back to the school with it.... then about an hour later she called to say she forgot there was no 3pm bus that day because mid-terms had "officially" ended at noon (she was there for a reschedule block) and I would have to come back AGAIN to get her.  Actually, DH went back at 3pm for her and she didn't actually come out until nearly 4pm!  Then he brought her home and she had to be back at the HS at 5:15 to catch the swim bus to the meet that night!  And keep in mind, we live about 35-40 minutes round trip from her school!  So that was a grand total of FOUR round trips to her school from 7:30 am to 5:00pm.... plus then we drove 2.5 hours round trip to her swim event that night!!  So needless to say, I didn't spend as much time scrapping as I planned.  I actually only completed about 4 pages.  But at least they are DONE and in the book!!!!!

The plan for today is that DD and I will head out to see B&TB.  DS is still a bit undecided about going.  He wants to go see Red Tails soon and I might take him Tuesday afternoon, as the school has an early release day.  Gotta check the movie schedule first.  So I might encourage him to save his share of the movie budget for that day.  But whatever....

Need to go eat and feed the family.  I'm OUT of breakfast ideas!  I made high fiber whole grain pancakes yesterday (with extra oat bran and flaxseed meal  ) and the crockpot oatmeal did not go over big last weekend, so I didn't repeat it.  I don't want to serve a "syrup" breakfast two days in a row, so it may be scrambled eggs.  But I'm trying to keep our animal proteins down.  That pretty much just leaves carbs (bagels, toast, cereal) or beans.  Maybe a small batch of fruit smoothies and???  who knows. 

TTYL.......................P


----------



## mikamah

luvpoohandcompany said:


> Hi Everyone. I have another hectic day ahead of me but I just wanted to come on and say thanks to everyone for your kind words
> 
> I better go get organised. Have a great day everyone
> I'm hoping to get a calmer week this week (surely to goodness it cant be as bad as last week).
> Take care


I am so very sorry for the loss of your beloved aunt.  My sister is that aunt to my ds and I fondly remember my aunt Helen as being that aunt as well.  It's so hard to lose someone close to your heart.  So sorry about dh's relative also.  Sounds like a very exhausting week for you.  I hope you are able to rest and regroup this week.


*JenA*_Big hugs to you and DS.  It must be so hard for all of you.  I hope he is feeling better soon, and able to get back to school soon.  

*Rose*-Thanks for coaching last week, and thank you *Dona* for coaching this week.  I have enjoyed reading the qotd's and everyone's answers when I've had time to pop in even though I haven't been posting. 

Congrats to all the losers this week!!  I was up .2, and was not very good all week, so am happy it wasn't worse.  I skipped tracking on friday, first day since we started the challenge, but yesterday got right back to it, and plan to keep it that way.  I know that is a huge part of keeping me on track. 

Hugs to all in need.  Hope you all are enjoying the weekend!


----------



## #1hoosierfan

I glad that I am not the only one having trouble with the pages loading slowly (if at all......)  I had a reply typed out last night, and it did not post.  I just gave up and went to bed!

Rose - thanks for coaching last week.

QOTD - I go grocery shopping every Friday after work before I pick the boys up from daycare.  I used to find myself DREADING going to the grocery half of the weekend, so this works out well for me.  I always make up my meal plan for the week and grocery list beforehand. 

I lost one pound last week. I will take it since I was out of town and did not exercise for several days. 

Our house is for sale, and we spend yesterday cleaning.  They will be here in a few hours.  It is soooo hard to keep it looking "show ready" with two little boys.   It is ALWAYS cluttered with toys.


----------



## my3princes

donac said:


> Good SUnday morning everyone.
> 
> I didn't do much around the house yesterday.  I did do some things for the local high school's spring musical.  We went through our stash of costumes.  Later in the day we went to a local community theater and went through their costumes for things we needed.  We think we have most of our costumes except for the two main characters.  We are doing Annie Get Your Gun.  It was well worth the two hours we spent yesterday afternoon.
> 
> We only got about 3 inches of snow but then it rained and got cold.  My car is covered in ice.  Dh shoveled the snow off the front walk but it is still very slick.  WE are taking dh's truck to church this morning and hope it gets warm enough to melt the ice off my car
> 
> I may be taking my friend to a quilt shop this afternoon but it depends on if she can take the day off since her mother is very ill.  If we don't go then I may go see Beauty and the Beast while dh watches football.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> I usually go grocery shopping on Sunday morning.  What day do you grocery shop?  Is it the same day every week?  Do you plan out your meals ahead of time?  Do you shop with a list?
> 
> I make a plan of what I want to eat for the week.  THe meals may change days according to what I feel like eating.  Sometimes I shop with a list and sometimes I don't.
> 
> Off to get dressed and get ready for the day.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I usually grocery shop on the weekend, but no specific day.  I do not plan meals ahead of time, but look for manager's specials and excellent deals on meats.  It is so expensive to buy food for a family of 5 I have to rely on great deals to pull it off.  I never know what those deals are until I am in the store.  This week I got steak, pork chops, sausage and chinese marinated pork on on manager's special so we have plenty of meat.  Some the deals just don't exist so we eat things from the freezer.  I must say that I am dumbfounded by how much grocery costs increased over the last several months



I am pleased to report a maintain this week.  Considering I was up 4 lbs earlier in the week I am very pleased with today's results


----------



## cjdj4

Good morning Donalds! I love the QOTD since I need to grocery shop so bad! No other plans for today, other than to catch up on some school work and some work work. DH will be watching the games. I have not thought about what to make for dinner yet, but for some reason London Broil sounds amazing to me right now. I would love to go running, but the cough is still in my chest. Hopefully, it will clear up in the next couple of days. 



my3princes said:


> Hello
> 
> My parent's purchased a new livingroom set and gave us the old one.  Since we have a Great room we had room for their old couch and chair in addition to ours.  I ordered slipcovers on Overstock for the 2 couches, chair and recliner.  The couches and chair are stone blue and the recliner is sage green.  I also ordered nesting ottomans in sage green which give us lots of additional storage.  We also have a leather computer chair in there, but it literally had no leather left on it.  I went to JoAnn's yesterday and found a nice stripped fabric which has the stone blue, sage green and other colors that are in our drapes.  I spent last night and tonight covering the computer chair, making throw pillows, a table cloth (greatroom) and pot holders.  I think we spent a total of $300, but it is a huge face lift and it doubled our seating space.  It feels so cozy



Awesome, redo on $300. Overstock is awesome! 



buzz5985 said:


> I broke even in about 7 years of use.  Plus I can still sell my points if I ever there was a life event like divorce.  I will give DH the house, the child and the dog - but I get the DVC points!!!!   Well, maybe not the dog!!!


 That is funny!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Right now I'm being overrun by laundry and household chores
> My washing machine broke in the middle of the week so dirty laundry is threatening to take over the house (I swear it reproduces at night when no-one is looking)



It does, I swear I am going to put a hidden camera in the laundry room. 





jillbur said:


> I make a menu of dinner from Saturday-Thursday. I make my list and grocery shop Friday after work. DH works midnights on the weekends, so it's easier for me to not have to lug the kids around. They aren't bad shopping, but we end up with more than what's on my list lol. We usually get take out on Fridays or have left overs.  I don't plan breakfast or lunch. I usually take left overs or make a wrap or salad.



I like the idea of a menu from Sunday to Thurs. I usually do Mon.- Sun, but we never really eat at home all those days.



pjlla said:


> Well.... in my more organized days I plan EVERY DINNER for several weeks (sometimes MONTHS) in advance!  But I've been really slacking on that lately and only planning a few days in advance.  Partly because life has been busy and partly because I'm trying to use up a bit of freezer overage.
> 
> 
> MONTHS!  Wow! That is awesome! Do you stick to it?
> 
> 
> And *my* victory came in the way of staying OP for the whole day, despite getting home late and being very hungry!!!  I wasn't sure how the swim meet would go, so I hadn't planned anything for dinner.  But it ended early enough to eat as a family, so I grabbed a rotisserie chicken and a bag of salad mix on the way home, plus an OP treat (gotta follow those HH rules this week!).  I managed to NOT go crazy and pretty much only eat what I had planned (okay.... I admit, I ate two more points of chicken than I had planned) and then walk away from the table.  I enjoyed my OP treat (Skinny Cow ice cream cone) and was done for the day. The extra chicken did put me over by two points, but I'm not worried about it. I"ll count it as Flex points and move on!


Good for you! That is a great meal on the go. That is our go to emergency meal in this house as well. Gotta love WW flex points cause you CAN have two extra points of chicken. Skinny cow ice cream cones are so good. I might just have to go and buy some. 



mikamah said:


> Congrats to all the losers this week!!  I was up .2, and was not very good all week, so am happy it wasn't worse.  I skipped tracking on friday, first day since we started the challenge, but yesterday got right back to it, and plan to keep it that way.  I know that is a huge part of keeping me on track.



You are doing great! .2 is nothing and will be gone by tomorrow! Plus, you put yourself back on track. If this was a WW meeting you'd get a bravo sticker! 



#1hoosierfan said:


> I lost one pound last week. I will take it since I was out of town and did not exercise for several days.
> 
> Our house is for sale, and we spend yesterday cleaning.  They will be here in a few hours.  It is soooo hard to keep it looking "show ready" with two little boys.   It is ALWAYS cluttered with toys.



Great job on the loss! It is so stressful keeping a home "show ready" never mind two little boys. I hope it sells soon  



my3princes said:


> I usually grocery shop on the weekend, but no specific day.  I do not plan meals ahead of time, but look for manager's specials and excellent deals on meats.  It is so expensive to buy food for a family of 5 I have to rely on great deals to pull it off.  I never know what those deals are until I am in the store.  This week I got steak, pork chops, sausage and chinese marinated pork on on manager's special so we have plenty of meat.  Some the deals just don't exist so we eat things from the freezer.  I must say that I am dumbfounded by how much grocery costs increased over the last several months
> Grocery prices have gone up so much in the last few years, but you are right the last months have really shown an increase.
> 
> 
> I am pleased to report a maintain this week.  Considering I was up 4 lbs earlier in the week I am very pleased with today's results



Awesome!


donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> I usually go grocery shopping on Sunday morning.  What day do you grocery shop?  Is it the same day every week?  Do you plan out your meals ahead of time?  Do you shop with a list?
> 
> I make a plan of what I want to eat for the week.  THe meals may change days according to what I feel like eating.  Sometimes I shop with a list and sometimes I don't.



I shop every Sunday with DD. I love to grocery shop. I go through phases where I plan and coupon hard to no coupons and a skeleton of a plan. I try to have 4 meal planned. There are only 3 of us so no matter how small I make the meal there seems to always be leftovers. I might only make 2 or 3 meals if we have to eat a lot of leftovers.  We eat out on Friday nights and many Sat. nights.
Have great day everyone!


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

donac said:


> Good SUnday morning everyone.
> Question of the Day
> 
> I usually go grocery shopping on Sunday morning.  What day do you grocery shop?  Is it the same day every week?  Do you plan out your meals ahead of time?  Do you shop with a list?
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I try my hardest to grocery shop on a weekday morning after the kids have left for school because the stores are least crowded then, and I can concentrate better.  Also, I do not like to take the family shopping because they always want alot of stuff!!  And my husband is the worst...he's always wandering away and coming back with things to add to the cart!    Yes, I do plan my meals out ahead of time and make a list.  This doesn't mean I don't sometimes change things up if I get to the store and find some great deal on something else though.  But I have found that if I go in without a list, I sometimes get irritated and feel overwhelmed trying to make sure I have all the necessary items!!  haha!


----------



## my3princes

I'm in good shape for the upcoming week.  The house looks fairly pulled together, both bathrooms are cleaned and I vacuumed through.  My family is coming over for dinner, pot luck so that should be fun, The game starts at 3.


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

happysummer said:


> I had the best week weight loss ever. I guess working out an hour before the kids are up.Then another hour when they are at their activities really paid off. I am so happy and it help with the rest of the crappy week. I worked more than I wanted to. Husband told me we will not be going to DW this year. I look forward to it so much. I live in a crappy awful town and it is my one thing I look forward to. If I still lived in my old town I would not be as upset.
> he said maybe we could go to Disneyland for 5 days. But I do not want to offend anyone on here. But I have no interest in ever going their again. Driving long distances is not my idea of a relaxing vacation. Also I found people extremlily rude inside and outside of the parks and the places outside the parks where awful. I refuse to waste any money on something that is full of rude people and most of the vacation is spent in the car with crazy drivers.
> 
> I also wanted to run the new Dw race that was my goal, I hate running but \i had so much fun last year in the DW 5 k. That I wanted to do another longer DW race.
> Anyway I will stop whinning now it was just disappointing to hear.



So sorry you are having a tough time.  As a single lady with a mortgage I know I can't get to WDW as often as I would like.  I have been able to supplement my Disney cravings with looking for places to go around my state.  I went to the Hot Air Ballooning festival last summer, explored my state parks, and found out about this thing called Geocaching (still haven't really figured it out yet.)  I also keep up with the latest WDW news on MouseSteps, DIS, Screamscape, and Allearsnet so when I do plan a vacation I know what I want to do when.  I hope these suggestions help ease the pain a bit 



my3princes said:


> Hello
> 
> We had another busy day bowling.  The boys bowled well, but spending 7 hours every Saturday at various bowling alleys is getting old fast.  Another month and it will be done for this year.
> 
> My parent's purchased a new livingroom set and gave us the old one.  Since we have a Great room we had room for their old couch and chair in addition to ours.  I ordered slipcovers on Overstock for the 2 couches, chair and recliner.  The couches and chair are stone blue and the recliner is sage green.  I also ordered nesting ottomans in sage green which give us lots of additional storage.  We also have a leather computer chair in there, but it literally had no leather left on it.  I went to JoAnn's yesterday and found a nice stripped fabric which has the stone blue, sage green and other colors that are in our drapes.  I spent last night and tonight covering the computer chair, making throw pillows, a table cloth (greatroom) and pot holders.  I think we spent a total of $300, but it is a huge face lift and it doubled our seating space.  It feels so cozy


Wow, I love a new look for less!!  I'm so glad you feel so cozy too!



donac said:


> Good SUnday morning everyone.
> 
> I didn't do much around the house yesterday.  I did do some things for the local high school's spring musical.  We went through our stash of costumes.  Later in the day we went to a local community theater and went through their costumes for things we needed.  We think we have most of our costumes except for the two main characters.  We are doing Annie Get Your Gun.  It was well worth the two hours we spent yesterday afternoon.
> 
> We only got about 3 inches of snow but then it rained and got cold.  My car is covered in ice.  Dh shoveled the snow off the front walk but it is still very slick.  WE are taking dh's truck to church this morning and hope it gets warm enough to melt the ice off my car
> 
> I may be taking my friend to a quilt shop this afternoon but it depends on if she can take the day off since her mother is very ill.  If we don't go then I may go see Beauty and the Beast while dh watches football.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> I usually go grocery shopping on Sunday morning.  What day do you grocery shop?  Is it the same day every week?  Do you plan out your meals ahead of time?  Do you shop with a list?
> 
> I make a plan of what I want to eat for the week.  THe meals may change days according to what I feel like eating.  Sometimes I shop with a list and sometimes I don't.
> 
> Off to get dressed and get ready for the day.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Dona, I'm sure they appreciate all that you do to make the costumes top notch 

We ended up with 6in on the ground this morning but no ice?  We are expecting rain tomorrow so I hope it warms up to keep the ice away!

So funny you said B&B while the game is on....I literally just said that to Brian since he is going to the bar to watch the game.  I do root for the Giants and I love football but right now I am just not in the mood to be around all the drunk people at the bars 

I wish I was that organized! I have to carve out a chunk of time so I can read all the labels for gluten and almonds.  I try to buy the same things every week or just fresh veggies but I agree with Deb that prices are getting higher.  I did get a great deal on pork chops, sausage, and a meatloaf mix last week so we are set this week for dinners (when I add quinoa and veggies!)  I do have a system when I go...first stop is the Starbucks in my Stop and SHop for a skinny latte and then I begin in the produce section and end in the dairy section.  I think the latte makes all the difference  



pjlla said:


> Happy Sunday morning friends!
> 
> As I mentioned above, I got on here yesterday with the intention of reading and replying.  But the pages were loading so slowly that I went to shower while the last page loaded and I never made it back!
> 
> Kids had a good day yesterday.... DS's basketball team lost their game, but by the closest margin yet!  They were actually ahead at one point, but kind of fell apart in the last minute or two.  But DS got in a few shots plus a penalty shot, so he was happy.
> 
> DD had a decent day in the pool, especially considering she didn't practice all week due to mid-terms.  She swam the butterfly leg for a relay (not usually her thing) and had a good time, if not PB.  And her other swims were within touching distance of her PB times, albeit a bit slower, so she was satisfied.
> 
> And *my* victory came in the way of staying OP for the whole day, despite getting home late and being very hungry!!!  I wasn't sure how the swim meet would go, so I hadn't planned anything for dinner.  But it ended early enough to eat as a family, so I grabbed a rotisserie chicken and a bag of salad mix on the way home, plus an OP treat (gotta follow those HH rules this week!).  I managed to NOT go crazy and pretty much only eat what I had planned (okay.... I admit, I ate two more points of chicken than I had planned) and then walk away from the table.  I enjoyed my OP treat (Skinny Cow ice cream cone) and was done for the day. The extra chicken did put me over by two points, but I'm not worried about it. I"ll count it as Flex points and move on!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the kind words about my scrapping day on Friday.  It didn't go quite as planned.  DD forgot her lunch and I had to drive back to the school with it.... then about an hour later she called to say she forgot there was no 3pm bus that day because mid-terms had "officially" ended at noon (she was there for a reschedule block) and I would have to come back AGAIN to get her.  Actually, DH went back at 3pm for her and she didn't actually come out until nearly 4pm!  Then he brought her home and she had to be back at the HS at 5:15 to catch the swim bus to the meet that night!  And keep in mind, we live about 35-40 minutes round trip from her school!  So that was a grand total of FOUR round trips to her school from 7:30 am to 5:00pm.... plus then we drove 2.5 hours round trip to her swim event that night!!  So needless to say, I didn't spend as much time scrapping as I planned.  I actually only completed about 4 pages.  But at least they are DONE and in the book!!!!!
> 
> 
> Need to go eat and feed the family.  I'm OUT of breakfast ideas!  I made high fiber whole grain pancakes yesterday (with extra oat bran and flaxseed meal  ) and the crockpot oatmeal did not go over big last weekend, so I didn't repeat it.  I don't want to serve a "syrup" breakfast two days in a row, so it may be scrambled eggs.  But I'm trying to keep our animal proteins down.  That pretty much just leaves carbs (bagels, toast, cereal) or beans.  Maybe a small batch of fruit smoothies and???  who knows.
> 
> TTYL.......................P



P, They have these amazing scrap weekends by a group called Croptopia!  The weekends are a little pricey but sooooo worth it! I went to one with my friend Tara 2 years ago in Mystic, CT.  Cropping room open 48 hours, all meals, access to cricut machines, give aways...so much fun to crop in your pjs!!  The only thing is that you have to find a free weekend!  I'm attending a 3 day crop in historic Lambertville, NJ at a B&B in february with 3 cropping friends...we only do this once a year but it is soo worth it!

As for breakfast, I made this oatmeal bake this morning http://www.skinnytaste.com/2012/01/baked-oatmeal-with-blueberries-and.html  It was sooooo yummy!! AND only 6 points (211 calories).  I served it warm with some Greek yogurt.....YUM! That skinnytaste site is so amazing!



#1hoosierfan said:


> I glad that I am not the only one having trouble with the pages loading slowly (if at all......)  I had a reply typed out last night, and it did not post.  I just gave up and went to bed!
> 
> Rose - thanks for coaching last week.
> 
> QOTD - I go grocery shopping every Friday after work before I pick the boys up from daycare.  I used to find myself DREADING going to the grocery half of the weekend, so this works out well for me.  I always make up my meal plan for the week and grocery list beforehand.
> 
> I lost one pound last week. I will take it since I was out of town and did not exercise for several days.
> 
> Our house is for sale, and we spend yesterday cleaning.  They will be here in a few hours.  It is soooo hard to keep it looking "show ready" with two little boys.   It is ALWAYS cluttered with toys.


I'm with you with the slow loading pages!!!  It's killing me!



my3princes said:


> I usually grocery shop on the weekend, but no specific day.  I do not plan meals ahead of time, but look for manager's specials and excellent deals on meats.  It is so expensive to buy food for a family of 5 I have to rely on great deals to pull it off.  I never know what those deals are until I am in the store.  This week I got steak, pork chops, sausage and chinese marinated pork on on manager's special so we have plenty of meat.  Some the deals just don't exist so we eat things from the freezer.  I must say that I am dumbfounded by how much grocery costs increased over the last several months
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased to report a maintain this week.  Considering I was up 4 lbs earlier in the week I am very pleased with today's results[/QUOTE
> Way to go dropping those 4lbs!! Chinese marinated pork sounds sooo yummy!!!
> 
> 
> ****************************************
> Happy Sunday!  Not much going on here.  Went out this morning to get the snow off the car so they can clean out my parking space.  Weight Watcher was cancelled again this morning....does WW not want me to join?  I'm feeling a conspiracy here!!  They only have morning meetings on Monday and Tuesday so I will try again on Wednesday!  Geez!
> 
> While I love the Giants, I do think it is the perfect time to go see B&B 3D while the game is on!  I was thinking of trying the new Dine-in theater...dinner and a movie
> 
> Have a great day DOnalds!!!


----------



## araes2102

I introduced myself over on the main thread but I have now been assigned to Team Donald! I am so very happy to be here. I have not done a BL challenge before and I think this is just what I need!

A little bit about myself: My name is Amanda and I am 30 years old. I have struggled with my weight my whole life but a few years ago, in 2008 to be exact, I got serious and actually put in the effort to lose the weight. I lost a total of 100 lbs (!) over the course of 14 months. I still had about 40 lbs to lose to meet my goal but I felt great! Well, I think after meeting that goal of losing 100 lbs I gave myselfpermission to stop working so hard and so I did not lose anymore weight. However I did keep my weight pretty steady for about a year. Then last year I just got lazy. I have now gained back about 80 lbs of what I lost  Now is the time for me to get serious about changing my body and changing my life. For this challenge my goal is to lose 40 lbs  as a starting point for my journey. 

I have never been to Disney (land or world) and neither has anyone in my family. I grew up in CA so I think that is a crime, really. It was always my parents' dream to take us while we were growing up, but they were never able to afford it. I also have always wanted to take my children. I love Disney! We all love Disney! And this is the year we are doing it! I feel like my kids are at the perfect ages to really enjoy, appreciate, and remember the trip. So we took the plunge and decided this year is THE year!!! We are going to DLR in July (I am booking everything next week!). I want to feel good while at Disney. I want to be in all the pictures instead of avoiding being in pictures. I want to go on every single ride without being afraid I won't fit. I want to be able to walk and walk and walk all day without having to rest (until the kids do anyway). I know I can do this because I have done it before. I WILL do it again. 

This trip is very important as my motivator, but really my life is my motivator. I feel like I am always waiting until I lose weight to do something: take family portraits, go on vacation, get married. But no more. I just want to live a healthy life. Now and forever. 

Thank you (in advance) for all the support I know I will find here. I am all set to get started. Really, I started a few weeks ago (and have lost 10lbs so far!) but just found this board (which is perfect for me!). So I am starting right in with the challenges. I was very proud of myself this morning. DBF stole the tv before I could get my exercise in (I like to do aerobic type videos), which I would normally use as an excuse. But TODAY I didn't. Today I walked on DBF's treadmill instead for 25 mins, doing just over 1 mile. And that is because I knew I needed to report my challenge accomplishments for this week and I want that 7/7! 

I know I am rambling a bit and if you have made it this far, thanks for listening (reading, whatever ) Now for my QOTD: No, I do not grocery shop on the same day, plan my meals, or shop with a list. I really wish I did but I have not organized myself enough to do so. DBF and I are both government-employed social workers who work too much and both have somewhat crazy schedules. Most days we do not even get home until after 6 so dinner is usually something frozen and salads. I am always on the lookout for meals that can be made ahead of time and frozen! 

I will try to be as active a member of this team as my schedule allows, and look forward to getting to know you all and going on this journey together!


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Update: I have received points from the following Donalds:

4HOLIDAYS
akhaloha
belledreamer
disneyluvr
dizzydrop
GoofyPredsFan
jillbur
Jujubee727
luvpoohandcompany
Mary▪Poppins
MissDisney121
mommyof2pirates
ougrad86

*If you do not see yourself on this list, please PM me again. Thanks!*
VirataMama4


----------



## DisFam95

ougrad86 said:


> Anybody here ever try Jenny Craig?  My coworker is trying to make up her mind.  She was talking about Weight Watchers, and her DH said he wants her to do the diet where she orders the food...not sure why he is making her decision.  I told her to decide what would work best for her, but I only know WW, so can't tell her about the other ones.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!  Off to send in my weights and HH now!
> 
> Carol



I did it years ago and am still a lifetime member.  I loved the prepackaged food and my counselor is very nice.  I'm very picky with my food and about half of it I really did not love and would pass it over in the freezer so I only did the pick your own menu and got only what I wanted in the end.  I never felt pressured.  Last year when I went back I just really had a hard time cooking for my family then sitting down t my frozen dinner.  I went for the cooking healthier meals and portion control in order to eat w/ my family again.



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> I usually go grocery shopping on Sunday morning.  What day do you grocery shop?  Is it the same day every week?  Do you plan out your meals ahead of time?  Do you shop with a list?
> 
> I make a plan of what I want to eat for the week.  THe meals may change days according to what I feel like eating.  Sometimes I shop with a list and sometimes I don't.
> 
> Off to get dressed and get ready for the day.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I have no set schedule. I used to go on Saturday or Sunday when they open to avoid the crowds.  Now I go duirng the week when the kids ar ein school!




araes2102 said:


> I introduced myself over on the main thread but I have now been assigned to Team Donald! I am so very happy to be here. I have not done a BL challenge before and I think this is just what I need!
> 
> A little bit about myself: My name is Amanda and I am 30 years old. I have struggled with my weight my whole life but a few years ago, in 2008 to be exact, I got serious and actually put in the effort to lose the weight. I lost a total of 100 lbs (!) over the course of 14 months. I still had about 40 lbs to lose to meet my goal but I felt great! Well, I think after meeting that goal of losing 100 lbs I gave myselfpermission to stop working so hard and so I did not lose anymore weight. However I did keep my weight pretty steady for about a year. Then last year I just got lazy. I have now gained back about 80 lbs of what I lost  Now is the time for me to get serious about changing my body and changing my life. For this challenge my goal is to lose 40 lbs  as a starting point for my journey.
> 
> I have never been to Disney (land or world) and neither has anyone in my family. I grew up in CA so I think that is a crime, really. It was always my parents' dream to take us while we were growing up, but they were never able to afford it. I also have always wanted to take my children. I love Disney! We all love Disney! And this is the year we are doing it! I feel like my kids are at the perfect ages to really enjoy, appreciate, and remember the trip. So we took the plunge and decided this year is THE year!!! We are going to DLR in July (I am booking everything next week!). I want to feel good while at Disney. I want to be in all the pictures instead of avoiding being in pictures. I want to go on every single ride without being afraid I won't fit. I want to be able to walk and walk and walk all day without having to rest (until the kids do anyway). I know I can do this because I have done it before. I WILL do it again.
> 
> This trip is very important as my motivator, but really my life is my motivator. I feel like I am always waiting until I lose weight to do something: take family portraits, go on vacation, get married. But no more. I just want to live a healthy life. Now and forever.
> 
> Thank you (in advance) for all the support I know I will find here. I am all set to get started. Really, I started a few weeks ago (and have lost 10lbs so far!) but just found this board (which is perfect for me!). So I am starting right in with the challenges. I was very proud of myself this morning. DBF stole the tv before I could get my exercise in (I like to do aerobic type videos), which I would normally use as an excuse. But TODAY I didn't. Today I walked on DBF's treadmill instead for 25 mins, doing just over 1 mile. And that is because I knew I needed to report my challenge accomplishments for this week and I want that 7/7!
> 
> I know I am rambling a bit and if you have made it this far, thanks for listening (reading, whatever ) Now for my QOTD: No, I do not grocery shop on the same day, plan my meals, or shop with a list. I really wish I did but I have not organized myself enough to do so. DBF and I are both government-employed social workers who work too much and both have somewhat crazy schedules. Most days we do not even get home until after 6 so dinner is usually something frozen and salads. I am always on the lookout for meals that can be made ahead of time and frozen!
> 
> I will try to be as active a member of this team as my schedule allows, and look forward to getting to know you all and going on this journey together!



Welcome!!  Congrats on your upcoming trip!  That wil be great motivation!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

After my awesome 1 hr treadmill workout w/ inclines up to 11% and ended up at Wingstop   I totally caved!!

Tomorrow is a new day right.!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

*shannon*
i hope ds is doing ok. You did have quite a week and i think it was a victory that you maintained during the hecticness. Remember a maintain is better than a gain

*happysummer*
we are not able to go to wdw as often as i would like either. I love to travel and over the psat 10 years we have not been able to do much of it. I try to keep my spirits up by planning my next trip even when it was 3 years away. You will be surprised at how quickly your next trip will come. I cant believe we are going in oct. And it has been 3 years since our last one.

*deb*
how exciting to get some more furniture. We did the same thing in our first house with the slipcovers. It makes it feel just like new.

*luvpoohandcompany*
Oh so sorry about another death in your family. Your right this week has got to be better for you.

*pam*
Great victories for all of you this wkend.  Great job

*kathy*
You are doing great kathy. Way to get right back into it. Keep up the good work and the success will come

*karen*
a dinner theater sounds awesome. What kind of dinner? Do you have a waiter? Just curious

*amanda*
welcome to our team. You did it before and you can do it again. What a great goal to motivate you i bet you are jumping with anticipation for your first trip.

*sunday qotd* i dont have any kind of shopping routine but i wish i did. I usually make a list and i always try to utilize coupons with sales. Today my bill was $176 and after coupons and savings i paid $134. 

★*************************************************************************
so heres what i did for dinner last night. Saved enough calories for 6 wings and 2 tbsp of blue cheese dressing. My dh must of told his mom about how challenging this meal was for me because along with the ring bologna and cheese she had for an app she has had a veggie tray. So i nibbled on alot of those and when dinner came i just put on my plate what i could have and stopped there. She did have cake and ice cream so i took a piece of cake which was so small i was done in 2 bites and i had a tiny scoop of pb ice  cream. So i did go over calories a bit with dessert. Oerall i think i did ok. And pam yes you would think she would ask what i wanted but thats just how she is.

I didnt do much at all today other than going to the mall and grocery store. I didnt run today. My excuse was it was cold and snowy. It is what it is....an excuse and since this is the no excuse challenge i am ashamed. 

I have my plan set for this week and an excuse is not an option.

Ok well i am now gonna concentrate on the football game. Boy these games tonight are such nail biters.


----------



## Mary•Poppins

I have been having such a hard time on the boards the last few days.  It has been very slow and as soon as I had wanted to respond ... it kicked me off.  Sorry ...  I just didn't have time to spend going back.  

Thank you Rose for coaching last week ... and Dona this week!



donac said:


> Good SUnday morning everyone.
> 
> I didn't do much around the house yesterday.  I did do some things for the local high school's spring musical.  We went through our stash of costumes.  Later in the day we went to a local community theater and went through their costumes for things we needed.  We think we have most of our costumes except for the two main characters.  We are doing Annie Get Your Gun.  It was well worth the two hours we spent yesterday afternoon.
> Dona, I am also involved in our high school musical.  I am the program coordinator.  We are putting on "A Funny Think Happened on the Way to the Forum"  My oldest son has the lead and my middle son works with the lighting.  It is so much fun ... but a lot of work. That is great for costumes!  You must have a large storage area for all the costumes.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> I usually go grocery shopping on Sunday morning.  What day do you grocery shop?  Is it the same day every week?  Do you plan out your meals ahead of time?  Do you shop with a list?
> 
> I usually go shopping on Saturday or Sunday.  I usually have a general idea of what I plan to cook for the week.  I really try to make something that we can then have as leftovers in a couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.





araes2102 said:


> I introduced myself over on the main thread but I have now been assigned to Team Donald! I am so very happy to be here. I have not done a BL challenge before and I think this is just what I need!
> 
> A little bit about myself: My name is Amanda and I am 30 years old. I have struggled with my weight my whole life but a few years ago, in 2008 to be exact, I got serious and actually put in the effort to lose the weight. I lost a total of 100 lbs (!) over the course of 14 months. I still had about 40 lbs to lose to meet my goal but I felt great! Well, I think after meeting that goal of losing 100 lbs I gave myselfpermission to stop working so hard and so I did not lose anymore weight. However I did keep my weight pretty steady for about a year. Then last year I just got lazy. I have now gained back about 80 lbs of what I lost  Now is the time for me to get serious about changing my body and changing my life. For this challenge my goal is to lose 40 lbs  as a starting point for my journey.
> 
> I have never been to Disney (land or world) and neither has anyone in my family. I grew up in CA so I think that is a crime, really. It was always my parents' dream to take us while we were growing up, but they were never able to afford it. I also have always wanted to take my children. I love Disney! We all love Disney! And this is the year we are doing it! I feel like my kids are at the perfect ages to really enjoy, appreciate, and remember the trip. So we took the plunge and decided this year is THE year!!! We are going to DLR in July (I am booking everything next week!). I want to feel good while at Disney. I want to be in all the pictures instead of avoiding being in pictures. I want to go on every single ride without being afraid I won't fit. I want to be able to walk and walk and walk all day without having to rest (until the kids do anyway). I know I can do this because I have done it before. I WILL do it again.
> 
> This trip is very important as my motivator, but really my life is my motivator. I feel like I am always waiting until I lose weight to do something: take family portraits, go on vacation, get married. But no more. I just want to live a healthy life. Now and forever.
> 
> Thank you (in advance) for all the support I know I will find here. I am all set to get started. Really, I started a few weeks ago (and have lost 10lbs so far!) but just found this board (which is perfect for me!). So I am starting right in with the challenges. I was very proud of myself this morning. DBF stole the tv before I could get my exercise in (I like to do aerobic type videos), which I would normally use as an excuse. But TODAY I didn't. Today I walked on DBF's treadmill instead for 25 mins, doing just over 1 mile. And that is because I knew I needed to report my challenge accomplishments for this week and I want that 7/7!
> 
> I know I am rambling a bit and if you have made it this far, thanks for listening (reading, whatever ) Now for my QOTD: No, I do not grocery shop on the same day, plan my meals, or shop with a list. I really wish I did but I have not organized myself enough to do so. DBF and I are both government-employed social workers who work too much and both have somewhat crazy schedules. Most days we do not even get home until after 6 so dinner is usually something frozen and salads. I am always on the lookout for meals that can be made ahead of time and frozen!
> 
> I will try to be as active a member of this team as my schedule allows, and look forward to getting to know you all and going on this journey together!



Welcome!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Where is the Superhero race???? And who is running against there sons? My experience with this and my DS--if it is anything under 6 miles he can beat me without training! Sheer stubborness on his part--and really I am no slouch! If it is over 6 miles he can go out faster, but you know that tortoise and the hare thing.... He has to work a lot harder at those longer distances! We ran all summer last year with our DS who is 20 and ran cross country in high school. While it was very frustrating at times, it was overall a great experience. He and his Dad ran a 10k race together and really pushed each other. DS at the beginning, DH at the end! I ran the same 10k, but I was a tiny bit slower. Before he went back to college we took a 10 mile run together, and I think he has a much greater appreciation for long distance running and has actually become my one of my biggest cheerleaders. Have fun with your sons!
> 
> Have a great Saturday!



Hey Rose, it is me who is running the Superhero Race.  It is held outside of Pittsburgh in April.  I am very excited for it.  And my sons ... they will probably out run me (and I am okay with that) ... but the teasing has started and I actually think they are going to take it more seriously.  My goal is to just finish it ... but my real goal is to be able to run the whole think without stopping.  I am up to 2 miles straight at this point and I am finding the running is getting a lot easier.   I will let you know who beats who in April. 



Disneyluvr said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> If you had a day just for yourself and you couldn't be at DW, what would you do?
> 
> Snuggle in my jammies and read, read, read. *** sigh ****


----------



## JacksLilWench

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> I usually go grocery shopping on Sunday morning.  What day do you grocery shop?  Is it the same day every week?  Do you plan out your meals ahead of time?  Do you shop with a list?
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I usually grocery shop Saturday morning, or late Saturday night (I have a very interesting social life, lol).  I try to plan meals, but haven't been too good lately.  I do think I'm getting better though!



pjlla said:


> Just a bit of "mom" thoughts here.  As the Mom of a teenage girl, take my word for it when I say that there are times when NOTHING  that is said is the right thing.  Maybe she is afraid of offending you by commenting on your changes.  I know that there are times with my DD that if I were to comment on her eating a healthier meal or something, it would be tossed back at me with a "Are you calling me fat?" or "Are you saying I need to lose weight?"  or "Why do you have to comment on everything I eat?" type of thing.  There are truly days when I feel like I cannot win with DD.  For she and I it isn't so much that she needs to lose weight, but she is an athlete and still a growing girl and I am concerned about her not-so-healthy choices sometimes.  But I've learned to bite my tongue quite often.  I do try to make it a point of noticing when she makes good choices, but like I said, sometimes my innocent or even positive comments are tossed back.
> 
> I'm sure Mom is trying to be helpful or at least not be hurtful. Have you ever TOLD her that you would LOVE some positive reinforcements?  Or that you would LOVE to plan a few days a week when you walked together?  Or maybe you could suggest some sort of healthy challenge or contest?  Like a manicure for the one who journals all of her food for a week?  Or the one who eats the most servings of veggies during the week?
> 
> Sure, she is your Mom.... but she isn't a magician or a mind-reader.  TELL her what you need from her.... and offer up reminders of the times you have been there to support HER during her weight loss journey.  Don't just stew about this.
> 
> TTYL.......................P



Thank you for the kind words, Pamela   It means a lot.  

As far as my DM goes, it isn't necessarily anything in the weight-loss area.  Just the life-in-general area.  When something doesn't go her way, she just takes it out on me by projecting her frustration onto me because I (for instance) didn't put the coffee beans back in the cabinet.  And that's what happened Saturday morning.  That's really how she's always communicated with me, and it wears your morale down.  She does some passive aggressive things that I am a little afraid to confront her on, because I don't know what her reaction will be.  And I'm really tired of just being yelled at, so I don't say anything.  So for the most part I just ignore her actions when they get like that, and stay away.  I'll stop talking about the awkward family dynamic now, haha 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
My new shoes are working out awesome   I can't wait to really go running in them!  I can't run very far or fast...but I discovered I can run for two minutes without stopping!  I will be very excited when I can get to the three minute mark 

I also have set a small-term goal for myself.  My birthday is in about eight weeks from now, and my friend and I decided to go to Wilmington NC for that weekend.  So before then, I want to lose 8lbs...and then eat some cake at the beach!!  And when I lose the 8lbs, I will post a picture of me in my super-cute two-piece   I can't wait to go!!


----------



## buzz5985

jillbur said:


> So funny you mentioned this. I looked at both HHI and Vero last night just to see if you booked a week and paid cash what the cost would be. I almost fell off the couch! HHI did come up $2700!  I didn't understand how you go to the beach though (at HHI). Do you have to drive somewhere else? I think DH is coming on board. When he was leaving for work last night, I told him to think about which resort he would want as a home resort. He said Vero because we'll always go to the beach, but may not want to do Disney evry or every other year (I now I do, though). But, I told him that if we do want to do Disney, then we can only book 7 months out & might not get what we want, where we want it. I'm sure it's easier to book HHI and Vero 7 months out than WDW, right? We'd probably get a 1 bedroom for now. Ugh, the stress! And now I am second guessing which resort to buy into lol!
> Jill



You need to go look at all the Maintenance Fee's for all the resorts.  Over the life of your contract - this is where you are going to spend most of your money.  VB is the most expensive.  When I bought mine - I asked what I would have more trouble getting at 7 months - HHI in July or  anywhere in WDW at Christmas.  I was told HHI in July.  So that was part of my decision for buying HHI.  At the time, it had one of the cheapest MF too - but that changed over the years - now it's one of the most expensive.  BWV is one of the most expensive too.  But I pay $117/month for MF total.  Not bad for the vacation I have coming up.  Disney gives you the option of paying it all up front in January - or spread it out over the year.  You always going to find something at 7 months at WDW - just may not be where you want to stay.  The only time I have ever had to waitlist was for VB last summer - and that was only for a couple of days before it came through.

HHI beach house is about 1 mile from the resort.  There is a bike path, or you can drive your car - there is some spaces under the beach house, plus a small parking lot.  They also have a shuttle bus.  There is a phone that you call and they shuttle comes in about 5 minutes.  Plus Palmetto Dunes has a shuttle bus that you can use too.  

If you want to look for me on Facebook - Janis McDonough Shine - I have a couple of pictures on there of HHI and VB.



araes2102 said:


> I introduced myself over on the main thread but I have now been assigned to Team Donald! I am so very happy to be here. I have not done a BL challenge before and I think this is just what I need!
> 
> A little bit about myself: My name is Amanda and I am 30 years old. I have struggled with my weight my whole life but a few years ago, in 2008 to be exact, I got serious and actually put in the effort to lose the weight. I lost a total of 100 lbs (!) over the course of 14 months. I still had about 40 lbs to lose to meet my goal but I felt great! Well, I think after meeting that goal of losing 100 lbs I gave myselfpermission to stop working so hard and so I did not lose anymore weight. However I did keep my weight pretty steady for about a year. Then last year I just got lazy. I have now gained back about 80 lbs of what I lost  Now is the time for me to get serious about changing my body and changing my life. For this challenge my goal is to lose 40 lbs  as a starting point for my journey.
> 
> I have never been to Disney (land or world) and neither has anyone in my family. I grew up in CA so I think that is a crime, really. It was always my parents' dream to take us while we were growing up, but they were never able to afford it. I also have always wanted to take my children. I love Disney! We all love Disney! And this is the year we are doing it! I feel like my kids are at the perfect ages to really enjoy, appreciate, and remember the trip. So we took the plunge and decided this year is THE year!!! We are going to DLR in July (I am booking everything next week!). I want to feel good while at Disney. I want to be in all the pictures instead of avoiding being in pictures. I want to go on every single ride without being afraid I won't fit. I want to be able to walk and walk and walk all day without having to rest (until the kids do anyway). I know I can do this because I have done it before. I WILL do it again.
> 
> This trip is very important as my motivator, but really my life is my motivator. I feel like I am always waiting until I lose weight to do something: take family portraits, go on vacation, get married. But no more. I just want to live a healthy life. Now and forever.
> 
> Thank you (in advance) for all the support I know I will find here. I am all set to get started. Really, I started a few weeks ago (and have lost 10lbs so far!) but just found this board (which is perfect for me!). So I am starting right in with the challenges. I was very proud of myself this morning. DBF stole the tv before I could get my exercise in (I like to do aerobic type videos), which I would normally use as an excuse. But TODAY I didn't. Today I walked on DBF's treadmill instead for 25 mins, doing just over 1 mile. And that is because I knew I needed to report my challenge accomplishments for this week and I want that 7/7!
> 
> I know I am rambling a bit and if you have made it this far, thanks for listening (reading, whatever ) Now for my QOTD: No, I do not grocery shop on the same day, plan my meals, or shop with a list. I really wish I did but I have not organized myself enough to do so. DBF and I are both government-employed social workers who work too much and both have somewhat crazy schedules. Most days we do not even get home until after 6 so dinner is usually something frozen and salads. I am always on the lookout for meals that can be made ahead of time and frozen!
> 
> I will try to be as active a member of this team as my schedule allows, and look forward to getting to know you all and going on this journey together!



Welcome!!! 

QOTD - I tend to shop on Sundays - fill the fridge for the week.  I only do errands once a week.  On Fridays I get the sales papers for the following week, and I will plan my menus around what is on sale for the week.  We eat a lot of left overs in my house.  I only cook a couple of times a week.  So today I made gazpacho, cooked boneless chicken breasts for lunchmeat, made a chicken soup, chicken pot pie, cooked a pork tenderloin with pineapple and red peppers, made 7 grain bread, rolls for DS (holds up better in his backpack) Irish bread for my DF, later in the week I will make a baked ziti with ground turkey I bought.  As I was sitting down at 9 PM - I realized - I haven't ironed my clothes for work.  The heck with it.

Bargain hunters - if you are in sizes 14 plus - and there is an Avenue near you - dress pants are on sale 2/$30.  I bought several in a smaller size.   

Janis


----------



## donac

Good Monday morning 

We have exams starting on Thursday.  I hate review because I do all the work.  My highest level has been workingpretty hard but the others don't put in the time that they should.  It is going to be a long week. 

MaryPoppins  Your sons sound just like mine.  My older one was on stage, but he was never the lead and my younger one was crew for 4 years and that doesn't count the time he used to come and help me when his brother was preforming. 

We had to put our costumes into hiding.  Our director was fired 1 1/2 years ago because of problems.  He thought that since the school didn't buy the fabric but the FOUNDATION he helped set up bought the fabric he owned them.  The foundation was set up to make it easier to get the productions put on.  We put some costumes into a local basement that he can't get into.  He did take some costumes such as all the Beauty and the BEast costumes and Pirates of Penzance and Gypsy

I love Forum.   I saw it a long time ago on Broadway.

Welcome  araes2102  this has gotten to be a very talky group.

Question of the Day

What is the one thing you do during the week that you really don't like to do?

What is the one thing you do during the week that you really love to do?  

It does not have to do with doing the BL.

I have taken at times to hating grocery shopping.  I don't like being around people who just park in the middle of the aisle and stare at the shelves.

I love going to my yoga class on Thursday night.  I wish I could afford more. 

Off to work

Have a happy and healthy day


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

JacksLilWench said:


> I also have set a small-term goal for myself.  My birthday is in about eight weeks from now, and my friend and I decided to go to Wilmington NC for that weekend.  So before then, I want to lose 8lbs...and then eat some cake at the beach!!  And when I lose the 8lbs, I will post a picture of me in my super-cute two-piece   I can't wait to go!!



sounds like a good plan and lots of fun.  



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> What is the one thing you do during the week that you really don't like to do?
> 
> What is the one thing you do during the week that you really love to do?
> 
> It does not have to do with doing the BL.
> 
> I have taken at times to hating grocery shopping.  I don't like being around people who just park in the middle of the aisle and stare at the shelves.
> 
> I love going to my yoga class on Thursday night.  I wish I could afford more.
> 
> Off to work
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day




Ok well.....I have the same answer for both...WORK.  I hate going there because I would just rather be home all day doing all the other things I love to do like, sleep, watch tv, play with the kids, etc.  But in the same sense I love love love my job.  I always have and Im sure I always will.  It just really requires alot of hardwork, stress, and thinking.


I am now heading off to work and for the moment I will say I am loving it.  Today I get my new office furniture so it will be like christmas morning for me.  I have kind of been stagnant with my weight the past few days so I am determined to monitor and think about every bite I take today.  I would love to see another good loss this week for some continued motivation.

Have a great Monday


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

Good Morning Team Donald!!  So, I wanted to share an idea that I found yesterday online somewhere...It's a visual motivator.  They had two containers, one labeled "Pounds to go" and the other labeled "Pounds Lost".  In the Pounds to Go container it had glass stones that each represented a pound that you want to lose.  For each pound lost, you move it to the pounds lost container!  I made up my own and as of now, I feel so ready to see them move over!!


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

donac said:


> Good Monday morning
> 
> Question of the Day
> What is the one thing you do during the week that you really don't like to do?
> What is the one thing you do during the week that you really love to do?
> It does not have to do with doing the BL.
> Have a happy and healthy day



I would have to say that I really dread vaccuming the stairs!  I actually like vaccuming the floors, just not the stairs.  But I do it once a week because I love how nice they look when it's done.  
One thing I LOVE doing during the week is watching General Hospital!  I'm 40 years old and have been watching it since I was born.  Literally!!  It's "my" time, and my family knows it.  But they are all familiar with the characters and it cracks me up when they discuss what is happening with me!!


----------



## pjlla

Well.... it appears that the Dis is finally moving faster, but now I'm on a really slow network.....  I may end up having to pop off quickly, as I am at school today.



cjdj4 said:


> :Good for you! That is a great meal on the go. That is our go to emergency meal in this house as well. Gotta love WW flex points cause you CAN have two extra points of chicken. Skinny cow ice cream cones are so good. I might just have to go and buy some.
> 
> 
> We don't do the rotisseri chicken very often as DS is allergic to poultry, but it is definitely a helpful last minute meal for the rest of us!
> 
> I shop every Sunday with DD. I love to grocery shop. I go through phases where I plan and coupon hard to no coupons and a skeleton of a plan. I try to have 4 meal planned. There are only 3 of us so no matter how small I make the meal there seems to always be leftovers. I might only make 2 or 3 meals if we have to eat a lot of leftovers.  We eat out on Friday nights and many Sat. nights.
> Have great day everyone!



Do you ever freeze the leftovers and have "your choice" nights??



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> P, They have these amazing scrap weekends by a group called Croptopia!  The weekends are a little pricey but sooooo worth it! I went to one with my friend Tara 2 years ago in Mystic, CT.  Cropping room open 48 hours, all meals, access to cricut machines, give aways...so much fun to crop in your pjs!!  The only thing is that you have to find a free weekend!  I'm attending a 3 day crop in historic Lambertville, NJ at a B&B in february with 3 cropping friends...we only do this once a year but it is soo worth it!
> 
> 
> That sounds like SO MUCH fun!  I've attended the CKC conventions here the last few years and met some amazing DIS friends through that, but I think that the classes are only so-so and I enjoy the crop times more.  But most folks come for the classes, so I've always ended up at the crops alone.  But I certainly get lots done since I have no one to talk to!!
> 
> As for breakfast, I made this oatmeal bake this morning http://www.skinnytaste.com/2012/01/baked-oatmeal-with-blueberries-and.html  It was sooooo yummy!! AND only 6 points (211 calories).  I served it warm with some Greek yogurt.....YUM! That skinnytaste site is so amazing!
> 
> That sounds delish!  I have a baked oatmeal recipe I will make occasionally for the kids but the recipe calls for an entire stick of butter, so needless to say I don't make it too often!  I've have created a lighter version that I will make for myself occasionally, but still too many points for the average breakfast!
> 
> I'm with you with the slow loading pages!!!  It's killing me!
> 
> ****************************************
> Happy Sunday!  Not much going on here.  Went out this morning to get the snow off the car so they can clean out my parking space.  Weight Watcher was cancelled again this morning....does WW not want me to join?  I'm feeling a conspiracy here!!  They only have morning meetings on Monday and Tuesday so I will try again on Wednesday!  Geez!
> 
> While I love the Giants, I do think it is the perfect time to go see B&B 3D while the game is on!  I was thinking of trying the new Dine-in theater...dinner and a movie
> 
> Have a great day DOnalds!!!



Sorry about WW being closed again.  Keep trying!  Kids and I made it to B&TB in 3D yesterday afternoon. It  was nice.  DS claimed he had never seen the entire movie.  DD and I enjoyed singing along.... and we didn't bother anyone as the theater was nearly empty.

**GOTTA FLY, kids are coming!@ I'll finish up here later!!!!!**


Kids are gone to art.... I'm back.



araes2102 said:


> I introduced myself over on the main thread but I have now been assigned to Team Donald! I am so very happy to be here. I have not done a BL challenge before and I think this is just what I need!
> 
> A little bit about myself: My name is Amanda and I am 30 years old. I have struggled with my weight my whole life but a few years ago, in 2008 to be exact, I got serious and actually put in the effort to lose the weight. I lost a total of 100 lbs (!) over the course of 14 months. I still had about 40 lbs to lose to meet my goal but I felt great! Well, I think after meeting that goal of losing 100 lbs I gave myselfpermission to stop working so hard and so I did not lose anymore weight. However I did keep my weight pretty steady for about a year. Then last year I just got lazy. I have now gained back about 80 lbs of what I lost  Now is the time for me to get serious about changing my body and changing my life. For this challenge my goal is to lose 40 lbs  as a starting point for my journey.
> 
> I have never been to Disney (land or world) and neither has anyone in my family. I grew up in CA so I think that is a crime, really. It was always my parents' dream to take us while we were growing up, but they were never able to afford it. I also have always wanted to take my children. I love Disney! We all love Disney! And this is the year we are doing it! I feel like my kids are at the perfect ages to really enjoy, appreciate, and remember the trip. So we took the plunge and decided this year is THE year!!! We are going to DLR in July (I am booking everything next week!). I want to feel good while at Disney. I want to be in all the pictures instead of avoiding being in pictures. I want to go on every single ride without being afraid I won't fit. I want to be able to walk and walk and walk all day without having to rest (until the kids do anyway). I know I can do this because I have done it before. I WILL do it again.
> 
> This trip is very important as my motivator, but really my life is my motivator. I feel like I am always waiting until I lose weight to do something: take family portraits, go on vacation, get married. But no more. I just want to live a healthy life. Now and forever.
> 
> Thank you (in advance) for all the support I know I will find here. I am all set to get started. Really, I started a few weeks ago (and have lost 10lbs so far!) but just found this board (which is perfect for me!). So I am starting right in with the challenges. I was very proud of myself this morning. DBF stole the tv before I could get my exercise in (I like to do aerobic type videos), which I would normally use as an excuse. But TODAY I didn't. Today I walked on DBF's treadmill instead for 25 mins, doing just over 1 mile. And that is because I knew I needed to report my challenge accomplishments for this week and I want that 7/7!
> 
> I know I am rambling a bit and if you have made it this far, thanks for listening (reading, whatever ) Now for my QOTD: No, I do not grocery shop on the same day, plan my meals, or shop with a list. I really wish I did but I have not organized myself enough to do so. DBF and I are both government-employed social workers who work too much and both have somewhat crazy schedules. Most days we do not even get home until after 6 so dinner is usually something frozen and salads. I am always on the lookout for meals that can be made ahead of time and frozen!
> 
> I will try to be as active a member of this team as my schedule allows, and look forward to getting to know you all and going on this journey together!



Welcome aboard!  glad to have you with us!  You have some exciting things coming up in your life and I can definitely understand wanting to be at a healthy weight to enjoy them.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> so heres what i did for dinner last night. Saved enough calories for 6 wings and 2 tbsp of blue cheese dressing. My dh must of told his mom about how challenging this meal was for me because along with the ring bologna and cheese she had for an app she has had a veggie tray. So i nibbled on alot of those and when dinner came i just put on my plate what i could have and stopped there. She did have cake and ice cream so i took a piece of cake which was so small i was done in 2 bites and i had a tiny scoop of pb ice  cream. So i did go over calories a bit with dessert. Oerall i think i did ok. And pam yes you would think she would ask what i wanted but thats just how she is.
> 
> I didnt do much at all today other than going to the mall and grocery store. I didnt run today. My excuse was it was cold and snowy. It is what it is....an excuse and since this is the no excuse challenge i am ashamed.
> 
> I have my plan set for this week and an excuse is not an option.
> 
> Ok well i am now gonna concentrate on the football game. Boy these games tonight are such nail biters.




You definitely did the best you could given the circumstances!  You should not be bothered by going a bit over calories to enjoy your own birthday cake!   



JacksLilWench said:


> Thank you for the kind words, Pamela   It means a lot.
> 
> As far as my DM goes, it isn't necessarily anything in the weight-loss area.  Just the life-in-general area.  When something doesn't go her way, she just takes it out on me by projecting her frustration onto me because I (for instance) didn't put the coffee beans back in the cabinet.  And that's what happened Saturday morning.  That's really how she's always communicated with me, and it wears your morale down.  She does some passive aggressive things that I am a little afraid to confront her on, because I don't know what her reaction will be.  And I'm really tired of just being yelled at, so I don't say anything.  So for the most part I just ignore her actions when they get like that, and stay away.  I'll stop talking about the awkward family dynamic now, haha
> 
> I'm afraid I can be a bit like that myself at times.  I am frustrated with something around the house and it translates into my communications with my family.  I guess none of us has perfect family relationships, right?  It is definitely something we all need to work on.  And of course, the Mom/Daughter relationship is definitely a touchy one for so many.  Just keep working on it.... it is worth it in the long run.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> My new shoes are working out awesome   I can't wait to really go running in them!  I can't run very far or fast...but I discovered I can run for two minutes without stopping!  I will be very excited when I can get to the three minute mark
> 
> I also have set a small-term goal for myself.  My birthday is in about eight weeks from now, and my friend and I decided to go to Wilmington NC for that weekend.  So before then, I want to lose 8lbs...and then eat some cake at the beach!!  And when I lose the 8lbs, I will post a picture of me in my super-cute two-piece   I can't wait to go!!




WOOOHOO that is a great short-term goal!!



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> What is the one thing you do during the week that you really don't like to do?
> 
> What is the one thing you do during the week that you really love to do?
> 
> It does not have to do with doing the BL.



During the week I don't like to work.  I don't really like my job..... I was never cut out to be a teacher or to work with children.  But I can't beat the schedule, so for now I will stick with it.  Plus it is nice to be able to say "not" when I want to.   For all of you teachers here (and I know that there are plenty), I give you a big round of applause.  I don't know HOW you can do it !  I don't think I am a bad sub..... in fact, most teachers really like me and the kids are okay with me (I'm pretty strict though) and I've been doing it for nearly 8 years now, so I am obviously experienced by now.  I just don't like it  much.

During the week.... when I get a free hour or two, I LOVE to scrapbook!  The time is just not there often enough.  And I am not happy/comfortable scrapping when I have housework that needs to be done, so of course, that always seems to come first and I often run out of time before I can hit the scrapping table.

***************

Okay friends!  I'm here!  I did morning attendance and milk  count and got them off to art for the next 40-ish minutes.  

DD did NOT have swim practice this morning as, as they were predicting ice and snow starting at 3 am.... so I was figuring on a delayed opening and  was going to get in a workout before school.  But as it turns out we got NOTHING from the sky and school was on as scheduled, so no workout this morning.  I will aim for 30+ minutes on the TM this afternoon before running the kids off to their various evening activities.  

I enjoyed  B&TB in 3D with the kids yesterday afternoon, but ate a boatload of popcorn.  I had kind of figured I would and had saved up all of my Flex points plus a good portion of the day's calories for it, but still....  The movie was sweet.  I haven't sat and watched it in full for a long time.  It was nice to experience it with the kids on the big screen!  

Tomorrow is an early release day for the kids and I promised DS I would take him to see Red Tails (they have been talking about it in Social Studies), but NO popcorn tomorrow!  I will plan a healthy snack to bring along.  DS will be okay without the popcorn if I let him have a soda as a treat..... I hate to do it, but I will buy him a small one to bring along (12 oz can as opposed to the giant size that they serve at the theater).  

Pork is in the crockpot for dinner.  I will split the roast and shred half for the kids for pulled pork sandwiches (they love it) and do something else with the other half for DH and myself..... something with less sugar.  I may try to make a homemade low sugar bbq sauce for our half and serve it on low carb wraps.  Will make a green veggie to go along with this.... need to see what is left in the fridge for fresh veggies.  

WEll.... not much else to chatter about.  I'm going to finish my coffee and read for a few minutes before I have to dash off and get the kids.  We do math until lunch time when they return, so I think it will be a looooooong morning!  I really hate math!...........................P


----------



## mikamah

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> What is the one thing you do during the week that you really don't like to do?
> 
> What is the one thing you do during the week that you really love to do?
> 
> It does not have to do with doing the BL.


I really don't like cleaning my house, and until we got the dog I didn't do it every week.

I love having a lazy weekend morning, taking the dog for a walk, then catching up on the dis, watching tv with ds or playing wii.  We do tend to have one every weekend.  
I also love watching criminal minds.  Ds thought I was crazy a few weeks ago, I looked up to see if it was a new one or repeat, and got so excited it was a repeat so I could go to bed early, and I didn't need to stay up.  He was like, "mom, you don't NEED to watch it".  But I do.  



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Good Morning Team Donald!!  So, I wanted to share an idea that I found yesterday online somewhere...It's a visual motivator.  They had two containers, one labeled "Pounds to go" and the other labeled "Pounds Lost".  In the Pounds to Go container it had glass stones that each represented a pound that you want to lose.  For each pound lost, you move it to the pounds lost container!  I made up my own and as of now, I feel so ready to see them move over!!


This is a great idea.  Very motivating. 

Hope you all had a nice weekend.  I definitely haven't had as much dis time as I'd like so I figured rather than trying to go back and catch up, I'll start fresh with today's qotd, and at least commit to coming on every morning and answering the qotd.  I know from the past too, the more I post, the more successful I am.  And I know with *Dona* as coach this week the qotds will be posted way before I'm up.

Have a great day!!


----------



## belledreamer

GoofyPredsFan said:


> Good Morning Team Donald!!  So, I wanted to share an idea that I found yesterday online somewhere...It's a visual motivator.  They had two containers, one labeled "Pounds to go" and the other labeled "Pounds Lost".  In the Pounds to Go container it had glass stones that each represented a pound that you want to lose.  For each pound lost, you move it to the pounds lost container!  I made up my own and as of now, I feel so ready to see them move over!!



That's a really cool idea!  I may have to steal that one from you... 




donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> What is the one thing you do during the week that you really don't like to do?
> 
> What is the one thing you do during the week that you really love to do?
> 
> It does not have to do with doing the BL.



The one thing I really don't like to do is go to work...which I have to go do in a little bit...

I love watching Wipeout! with my parents.  It's our favorite show to watch together.


----------



## jillbur

mommyof2Pirates said:


> so heres what i did for dinner last night. Saved enough calories for 6 wings and 2 tbsp of blue cheese dressing. My dh must of told his mom about how challenging this meal was for me because along with the ring bologna and cheese she had for an app she has had a veggie tray. So i nibbled on alot of those and when dinner came i just put on my plate what i could have and stopped there. She did have cake and ice cream so i took a piece of cake which was so small i was done in 2 bites and i had a tiny scoop of pb ice  cream. So i did go over calories a bit with dessert. Oerall i think i did ok. And pam yes you would think she would ask what i wanted but thats just how she is.



Yay for the veggie tray! And, celebrating with a couple bites of cake and ice cream is good. Sounds like you did a great job preparing for this meal!




			
				MaryPoppins;43819095 said:
			
		

> Hey Rose, it is me who is running the Superhero Race.  It is held outside of Pittsburgh in April.  I am very excited for it.  And my sons ... they will probably out run me (and I am okay with that) ... but the teasing has started and I actually think they are going to take it more seriously.  My goal is to just finish it ... but my real goal is to be able to run the whole think without stopping.  I am up to 2 miles straight at this point and I am finding the running is getting a lot easier.   I will let you know who beats who in April.




When and where is this race? I'm not terribly far from the Burgh. I'm just curious because I'm starting to look for some races to sign up for and I think it sounds fun! What's the name of the race or does it have a website? Thanks!




buzz5985 said:


> You need to go look at all the Maintenance Fee's for all the resorts.  Over the life of your contract - this is where you are going to spend most of your money.  VB is the most expensive.  When I bought mine - I asked what I would have more trouble getting at 7 months - HHI in July or  anywhere in WDW at Christmas.  I was told HHI in July.  So that was part of my decision for buying HHI.  At the time, it had one of the cheapest MF too - but that changed over the years - now it's one of the most expensive.  BWV is one of the most expensive too.  But I pay $117/month for MF total.  Not bad for the vacation I have coming up.  Disney gives you the option of paying it all up front in January - or spread it out over the year.  You always going to find something at 7 months at WDW - just may not be where you want to stay.  The only time I have ever had to waitlist was for VB last summer - and that was only for a couple of days before it came through.
> 
> HHI beach house is about 1 mile from the resort.  There is a bike path, or you can drive your car - there is some spaces under the beach house, plus a small parking lot.  They also have a shuttle bus.  There is a phone that you call and they shuttle comes in about 5 minutes.  Plus Palmetto Dunes has a shuttle bus that you can use too.
> 
> If you want to look for me on Facebook - Janis McDonough Shine - I have a couple of pictures on there of HHI and VB.
> 
> QOTD - I tend to shop on Sundays - fill the fridge for the week.  I only do errands once a week.  On Fridays I get the sales papers for the following week, and I will plan my menus around what is on sale for the week.  We eat a lot of left overs in my house.  I only cook a couple of times a week.  So today I made gazpacho, cooked boneless chicken breasts for lunchmeat, made a chicken soup, chicken pot pie, cooked a pork tenderloin with pineapple and red peppers, made 7 grain bread, rolls for DS (holds up better in his backpack) Irish bread for my DF, later in the week I will make a baked ziti with ground turkey I bought.  As I was sitting down at 9 PM - I realized - I haven't ironed my clothes for work.  The heck with it.
> 
> Janis




Thank you for all the info on dvc. Now DH is back at square one that he doesn't think it's worth it. He doesn't want to go to WDW every other year, blah, blah, blah. I am trying to convince him to fly down for Memorial Day weekend (without the kids) and try to rent points from someone (if even possible this late). We won't go to the parks, but just check out the resorts (probably OKW, SSR, and BWV) and maybe go to dinner at a resort and to DTD. I'm not sure I can go to WDW without going to a park, but it would be just he and I, so it may work. And, if we don't go to a park DSs won't be so upset lol. Funny story~DS5 came home from school one day last week and said "Marky's parents went away and he's staying with his grandma. I think you guys should go away." So I said to DH, "Let's go to Disney." and DS5 yells, "NOOOOOOO. I want to go to Disney!" Lol. So funny. I just wish airfare would come down a little!

You cooked more in one day then some people cook all week! Wow!




donac said:


> Good Monday morning
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> What is the one thing you do during the week that you really don't like to do?
> 
> What is the one thing you do during the week that you really love to do?
> 
> It does not have to do with doing the BL.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day




I really don't like waking up early to go to work. I love the people I work with, but my job is starting to take it's toll on me. I wish I could work part-time. But, I try to enjoy the kids and try to remind myself that some of them are good kids that will be productive members of society one day. The others? I try not to think about where they end up 

On a happier note~I love going to the gym and I love reading with my boys. It's so fun to watch them grow up and how much they learn! DS8 loves reading and now he's decided that he doesn't need to read to me anymore. But, I try to make him. DS5 loves to read his reading homework as soon as he runs in the door every Wednesday (It's the only day they have homework. He brings home sight word flash cards, a few poems, and 2 books to read. He's in Kindergarten). 




GoofyPredsFan said:


> Good Morning Team Donald!!  So, I wanted to share an idea that I found yesterday online somewhere...It's a visual motivator.  They had two containers, one labeled "Pounds to go" and the other labeled "Pounds Lost".  In the Pounds to Go container it had glass stones that each represented a pound that you want to lose.  For each pound lost, you move it to the pounds lost container!  I made up my own and as of now, I feel so ready to see them move over!!



This is a great idea. I may do this also!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Well, my day started off rough. My car wouldn't start (dead battery). Luckily, DH had backed in the driveway and I pulled in forward, so he jumped it this morning. He's off of school today, so he just picked my car up at work to go get a new battery. Unfortunately, he worked a 12 hour shift last night (7p-7a), so he is tired! But, thankfully he didn't have school or we'd all be in a bigger mess!

I'm hoping the rest of my day goes smoother. I am going to the gym later. I will be missing my Monday circuit training class the next 3 weeks  DS8 has appointments the next three Mondays. One for the orthodontist to get his expander put in, one for an eye appt, and one for a dermatologist for something on the bottom of his foot (a wart maybe?). So, I'll need to plan my exercise better the next three weeks. 

DH just texted me. $117 for a battery and $15 to put it in and dispose of the old one! Yikes! At least it should start from now on lol. It's the original battery from 2005, so I guess I shouldn't complain 

I'm off to get ready for my 1st period class (delayed due to counseling class this morning). 

Have a magical Monday!

Jill


----------



## JacksLilWench

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> What is the one thing you do during the week that you really don't like to do?
> 
> What is the one thing you do during the week that you really love to do?
> 
> It does not have to do with doing the BL.
> 
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day



I despise putting away laundry.  It's so nonsensical to me...probably because I change into scrubs at work, lol.  I actually need to do it tonight!

I loooove watching Biggest Loser this season.  It's a brand new love for me, and I can't get enough of it this time around.  And every week I go for Team Pink!!




GoofyPredsFan said:


> Good Morning Team Donald!!  So, I wanted to share an idea that I found yesterday online somewhere...It's a visual motivator.  They had two containers, one labeled "Pounds to go" and the other labeled "Pounds Lost".  In the Pounds to Go container it had glass stones that each represented a pound that you want to lose.  For each pound lost, you move it to the pounds lost container!  I made up my own and as of now, I feel so ready to see them move over!!



Oooo, that's a good idea!!  I might have to steal it from you


----------



## araes2102

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> What is the one thing you do during the week that you really don't like to do?
> 
> What is the one thing you do during the week that you really love to do?
> 
> It does not have to do with doing the BL.



I would have to say I do NOT like having to always do the evening routine around the house (cook dinner, clean, baths and bedtime) by myself every night! DBF is home but unavailable; he works FT and goes to school PT, online in the evenings. So I guess it is understandable that I am in charge during our evenings, but I still don't like it! To be fair, he does try to do the evening routine at least once a week 

One thing I LOVE is our family movie nights. Every Friday we have a "picnic" in the living room and watch a movie together. This past Friday was Tangled... again, but only because it was DD and I got to choose  The one hard part of this movie nights is that we traditionally make this a "junk food" night, having pizza AND dessert! So now DBF and I try to make our food a little healthier. During Tangled we shared a thin crust veggie Freschetta and a salad while the kiddos had Taco Bell. We don't want to break tradition of letting them splurge on fast food every once in ahwile, helps to make the salads they eat all week go down easier 

So I have a Q for you all: How on earth do I quote more than one person at a time??


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

araes2102 said:


> I introduced myself over on the main thread but I have now been assigned to Team Donald! I am so very happy to be here. I have not done a BL challenge before and I think this is just what I need!
> 
> A little bit about myself: My name is Amanda and I am 30 years old. I have struggled with my weight my whole life but a few years ago, in 2008 to be exact, I got serious and actually put in the effort to lose the weight. I lost a total of 100 lbs (!) over the course of 14 months. I still had about 40 lbs to lose to meet my goal but I felt great! Well, I think after meeting that goal of losing 100 lbs I gave myself permission to stop working so hard and so I did not lose anymore weight. However I did keep my weight pretty steady for about a year. Then last year I just got lazy. I have now gained back about 80 lbs of what I lost. Now is the time for me to get serious about changing my body and changing my life. For this challenge my goal is to lose 40 lbs  as a starting point for my journey.


Welcome!!  We are all here to support you!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> *karen*
> a dinner theater sounds awesome. What kind of dinner? Do you have a waiter? Just curious
> *************************************************************************
> so heres what i did for dinner last night. Saved enough calories for 6 wings and 2 tbsp of blue cheese dressing. My dh must of told his mom about how challenging this meal was for me because along with the ring bologna and cheese she had for an app she has had a veggie tray. So i nibbled on alot of those and when dinner came i just put on my plate what i could have and stopped there. She did have cake and ice cream so i took a piece of cake which was so small i was done in 2 bites and i had a tiny scoop of pb ice  cream. So i did go over calories a bit with dessert. Oerall i think i did ok. And pam yes you would think she would ask what i wanted but thats just how she is.
> 
> I didnt do much at all today other than going to the mall and grocery store. I didnt run today. My excuse was it was cold and snowy. It is what it is....an excuse and since this is the no excuse challenge i am ashamed.
> 
> I have my plan set for this week and an excuse is not an option.
> 
> Ok well i am now gonna concentrate on the football game. Boy these games tonight are such nail biters.



I actually went to the regular theater since the food options at the dine-in would have taken me way off course for dinner   Yes, you do have wait staff and they bring you the actual food to a table in front of you!

ROCK ON!! You ate so well for a difficult situation!! Also, the snow is my downfall...I just want to skip the gym...and I did...no guilt, just a choice that I am not happy with but I am human and will try again today 



JacksLilWench said:


> My new shoes are working out awesome   I can't wait to really go running in them!  I can't run very far or fast...but I discovered I can run for two minutes without stopping!  I will be very excited when I can get to the three minute mark
> 
> I also have set a small-term goal for myself.  My birthday is in about eight weeks from now, and my friend and I decided to go to Wilmington NC for that weekend.  So before then, I want to lose 8lbs...and then eat some cake at the beach!!  And when I lose the 8lbs, I will post a picture of me in my super-cute two-piece   I can't wait to go!!


Woo Hoo!  You better post some pictures from your trip (ok, no need to post you in a bathing suit ~ unless you want to ) I'm absolutely jealous of fun trips with friends!!



buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - I tend to shop on Sundays - fill the fridge for the week.  I only do errands once a week.  On Fridays I get the sales papers for the following week, and I will plan my menus around what is on sale for the week.  We eat a lot of left overs in my house.  I only cook a couple of times a week.  So today I made gazpacho, cooked boneless chicken breasts for lunchmeat, made a chicken soup, chicken pot pie, cooked a pork tenderloin with pineapple and red peppers, made 7 grain bread, rolls for DS (holds up better in his backpack) Irish bread for my DF, later in the week I will make a baked ziti with ground turkey I bought.  As I was sitting down at 9 PM - I realized - I haven't ironed my clothes for work.  The heck with it.
> 
> Bargain hunters - if you are in sizes 14 plus - and there is an Avenue near you - dress pants are on sale 2/$30.  I bought several in a smaller size.
> 
> Janis


Janis, you are a much better planner than I am!!  I wish I had the motivation to do more on the weekends...I'm still planning to plan better...lol!



donac said:


> Good Monday morning
> 
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> What is the one thing you do during the week that you really don't like to do?
> 
> What is the one thing you do during the week that you really love to do?
> 
> It does not have to do with doing the BL.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day


I HATE....taking out the trash...no idea why since it all goes into the dumpster in my parking lot.  That's why I love that Brian takes out the trash and recycling....sometimes....when I ask him to...lol!

I LOVE....spin class...actually I love the feeling when it is over and I am sweaty and yucky but my heart monitor reads 558 calories burned and then I get to take a much deserved shower!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am now heading off to work and for the moment I will say I am loving it.  Today I get my new office furniture so it will be like christmas morning for me.  I have kind of been stagnant with my weight the past few days so I am determined to monitor and think about every bite I take today.  I would love to see another good loss this week for some continued motivation.
> 
> Have a great Monday


I love new office stuff...I get giddy over new office supplies so I can't even imagine actual furniture!!! Enjoy!!!



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Good Morning Team Donald!!  So, I wanted to share an idea that I found yesterday online somewhere...It's a visual motivator.  They had two containers, one labeled "Pounds to go" and the other labeled "Pounds Lost".  In the Pounds to Go container it had glass stones that each represented a pound that you want to lose.  For each pound lost, you move it to the pounds lost container!  I made up my own and as of now, I feel so ready to see them move over!!


LOVE!!!! Stealing this!!



GoofyPredsFan said:


> I would have to say that I really dread vaccuming the stairs!  I actually like vaccuming the floors, just not the stairs.  But I do it once a week because I love how nice they look when it's done.
> One thing I LOVE doing during the week is watching General Hospital!  I'm 40 years old and have been watching it since I was born.  Literally!!  It's "my" time, and my family knows it.  But they are all familiar with the characters and it cracks me up when they discuss what is happening with me!!


LOVE!  I hate the stairs too...they just seem to take longer too.
GH was my life in elementary/middle school and some parts of high school.  I got back into it in college and now I still catch it now and again.  I really should DVR it but I am so involved in so many other shows at night that my DVR will probably explode!



mikamah said:


> I really don't like cleaning my house, and until we got the dog I didn't do it every week.
> 
> I love having a lazy weekend morning, taking the dog for a walk, then catching up on the dis, watching tv with ds or playing wii.  We do tend to have one every weekend.
> I also love watching criminal minds.  Ds thought I was crazy a few weeks ago, I looked up to see if it was a new one or repeat, and got so excited it was a repeat so I could go to bed early, and I didn't need to stay up.  He was like, "mom, you don't NEED to watch it".  But I do.
> 
> This is a great idea.  Very motivating.
> 
> Hope you all had a nice weekend.  I definitely haven't had as much dis time as I'd like so I figured rather than trying to go back and catch up, I'll start fresh with today's qotd, and at least commit to coming on every morning and answering the qotd.  I know from the past too, the more I post, the more successful I am.  And I know with *Dona* as coach this week the qotds will be posted way before I'm up.
> 
> Have a great day!!


Criminal Minds ROCKS!  And yes, you do NEED to watch it 



jillbur said:


> Well, my day started off rough. My car wouldn't start (dead battery). Luckily, DH had backed in the driveway and I pulled in forward, so he jumped it this morning. He's off of school today, so he just picked my car up at work to go get a new battery. Unfortunately, he worked a 12 hour shift last night (7p-7a), so he is tired! But, thankfully he didn't have school or we'd all be in a bigger mess!
> 
> I'm hoping the rest of my day goes smoother. I am going to the gym later. I will be missing my Monday circuit training class the next 3 weeks  DS8 has appointments the next three Mondays. One for the orthodontist to get his expander put in, one for an eye appt, and one for a dermatologist for something on the bottom of his foot (a wart maybe?). So, I'll need to plan my exercise better the next three weeks.
> 
> DH just texted me. $117 for a battery and $15 to put it in and dispose of the old one! Yikes! At least it should start from now on lol. It's the original battery from 2005, so I guess I shouldn't complain
> 
> I'm off to get ready for my 1st period class (delayed due to counseling class this morning).
> 
> Have a magical Monday!
> 
> Jill


Holy crazy Monday!!!  Sending you  that you day gets better!!!

****************************************
The server here at school is driving me NUTS!!!  I lost a few replies so I will get back on later to finish!

Beauty and the Beast in 3D.....SO AMAZING!  Aside from the fact that it is my all time favorite Disney movie, I was in a huge theater last night for the 6:50 movie ALL BY MYSELF!!!  Everyone was watching the Giants game so off I went   It was the most relaxing movie experience I have ever had!

Today is kinda a crappy/misty/foggy day in NJ.  It makes me want to go back to bed after school...NO, it's a spin night and I will be there!! 

Next appointment in the hall...ttyl!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

GoofyPredsFan said:


> Good Morning Team Donald!!  So, I wanted to share an idea that I found yesterday online somewhere...It's a visual motivator.  They had two containers, one labeled "Pounds to go" and the other labeled "Pounds Lost".  In the Pounds to Go container it had glass stones that each represented a pound that you want to lose.  For each pound lost, you move it to the pounds lost container!  I made up my own and as of now, I feel so ready to see them move over!!



very cool idea.



pjlla said:


> I enjoyed  B&TB in 3D with the kids yesterday afternoon, but ate a boatload of popcorn.  I had kind of figured I would and had saved up all of my Flex points plus a good portion of the day's calories for it, but still....  The movie was sweet.  I haven't sat and watched it in full for a long time.  It was nice to experience it with the kids on the big screen!



glad you had a great time at the movie with your kiddos.  I bet you can cherish that even more now that they are older.



mikamah said:


> Hope you all had a nice weekend.  I definitely haven't had as much dis time as I'd like so I figured rather than trying to go back and catch up, I'll start fresh with today's qotd, and at least commit to coming on every morning and answering the qotd.  I know from the past too, the more I post, the more successful I am.  And I know with *Dona* as coach this week the qotds will be posted way before I'm up.
> 
> Have a great day!!



starting fresh works.  I agree the more I get on here and read along and post the more I am holding myself accountable for my healthier eating and exercise.  



jillbur said:


> DH just texted me. $117 for a battery and $15 to put it in and dispose of the old one! Yikes! At least it should start from now on lol. It's the original battery from 2005, so I guess I shouldn't complain




I had my battery go bad not too long ago to and I was so surprised at how expensive they are.  For some reason I was remembering my last battery being like 50 bucks.  Not sure if that was just a bad memory on my part or if inflation has occured.  I think I paid like 160$ for mine last year.

well the good part it is fixed and i guess the bill could have been worse if it wasnt the battery.  I hope the rest of your day goes better.

**********************************************************

Just taking a minute to eat lunch and check in.  My new office furniture is in and my new office with a view looks phenominal.  I love love love it.

I just ate my lean cuisine panini for lunch and I will have my banana for dessert.  I am behind on my water because I havent been at my desk this morning but I am going to focus on finishing up my big bottle by the time I leave.  That way I will have 50 oz down by the time I get home tonight.

I am a bit stressed today by work so tonight I will definitely make sure to have some relaxing time at home.  I am officially going to put myself in a timeout.

I hope everyone else is having a great day.


----------



## VirataMama4

Good Afternoon Everyone!

We've been moving pretty slow today since today was a "teacher in-service" day for the kids, so no school.  DH starts nights today, so this week will be a struggle for us all!  


QOTD:
I hate having to do the laundry! I've finally got my 13yr DD doing her own laundry, since I just got so tired of having to go on a search for all her dirty clothes. 

I love taking and picking my DS up from pre-k!  I enjoy the other moms and the huge hug I get when I pick him up.


----------



## jillbur

araes2102 said:


> So I have a Q for you all: How on earth do I quote more than one person at a time??



At the end of everyone's posts on the right hand side there is a button that says "quote." Next to that is a button that has quotation marks and a plus symbol. Click on that button (the plus button) and it should turn orange. Do that for all the posts you want to quote. At the end of the thread click "post reply" button~or whatever it says. All the quotes will show up.





RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I actually went to the regular theater since the food options at the dine-in would have taken me way off course for dinner   Yes, you do have wait staff and they bring you the actual food to a table in front of you!
> 
> Holy crazy Monday!!!  Sending you  that you day gets better!!!
> 
> Beauty and the Beast in 3D.....SO AMAZING!  Aside from the fact that it is my all time favorite Disney movie, I was in a huge theater last night for the 6:50 movie ALL BY MYSELF!!!  Everyone was watching the Giants game so off I went   It was the most relaxing movie experience I have ever had!



My old college roommate lives in an area that has a 21 and over theater. They serve food and alcohol. I would love food options, but it's probably all unhealthy and overpriced.

I'm glad you saw B&TB. I want to see it so bad, but I haven't had the chance.

Thanks for the  My day is going great now!





mommyof2Pirates said:


> I had my battery go bad not too long ago to and I was so surprised at how expensive they are.  For some reason I was remembering my last battery being like 50 bucks.  Not sure if that was just a bad memory on my part or if inflation has occured.  I think I paid like 160$ for mine last year.
> 
> well the good part it is fixed and i guess the bill could have been worse if it wasnt the battery.  I hope the rest of your day goes better.
> 
> Just taking a minute to eat lunch and check in.  My new office furniture is in and my new office with a view looks phenominal.  I love love love it.



Well, I guess I can't complain about $117. And when DH brought my keys back to me, it was $117 total (the $15 was included) so that was even better!

Glad you're enjoying the new office furniture!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

School's about over. I'm heading home to hang out with the family and make some dinner before I head to the gym. I'll try to check back later to see who the BL winner is this week. I hope it's Team Donald! 

Jill


----------



## donac

Judy I got to see Beauty and the Beast yesterday afternoon.  I told dh I was going to see it and he got a little upset that he wanted to go but I am really glad that he didn't.  I wasn't along in the theater but it was not packed and I had no one very close to me.  

For me it holds a lot of memories and I was crying during the first scene.  I worked with the local high school on that show 4 years ago.  We were working on Lumiere's costume almost up until opening night.   It was the most exciting show I have ever done but it was also the most upsetting show I have ever done.  I am glad I am not working with that director anymore but I miss the guy who was the set and costume designer and I think that is why I was crying.  

I also cried in the ballroom scene because I can't believe that my ds is going to graduate college in a few months and that was the first movie we ever took him to.  

I am glad that I went though.  I can't wait to see Finding Nemo.  I think that will look amazing in 3d.


----------



## Ruthie5671

Happy Monday Team Donald!

I had a pretty good weekend, but not always eating my most healthy.  Hubby and I went to the movies on Saturday night and saw "Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close".  That was an amazing movie.  We shared popcorn  and I drank a diet coke.  We didn't have extra butter and I didn't eat as much as I wanted to (no diving in head first).  I also realized that we eat dinner much later on weekends so that needs a slight adjustment also.  Today has been a normal, chaotic Monday.  

Question of the Day

What is the one thing you do during the week that you really don't like to do?

What is the one thing you do during the week that you really love to do? 

It does not have to do with doing the BL.

What I don't like?  Anything that has to do with cleaning.  I just hate it, especially the bathroom!  I mean really, can he not aim just a little bit better??? 

What I love?  Morning snuggle time with the hubby.  He works third shift and I work during the day.  Sometimes it feels like we're just passing each other in the hallway.  Weekends give us lots of snuggle time.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## my3princes

donac said:


> Good Monday morning
> 
> We have exams starting on Thursday.  I hate review because I do all the work.  My highest level has been workingpretty hard but the others don't put in the time that they should.  It is going to be a long week.
> 
> MaryPoppins  Your sons sound just like mine.  My older one was on stage, but he was never the lead and my younger one was crew for 4 years and that doesn't count the time he used to come and help me when his brother was preforming.
> 
> We had to put our costumes into hiding.  Our director was fired 1 1/2 years ago because of problems.  He thought that since the school didn't buy the fabric but the FOUNDATION he helped set up bought the fabric he owned them.  The foundation was set up to make it easier to get the productions put on.  We put some costumes into a local basement that he can't get into.  He did take some costumes such as all the Beauty and the BEast costumes and Pirates of Penzance and Gypsy
> 
> I love Forum.   I saw it a long time ago on Broadway.
> 
> Welcome  araes2102  this has gotten to be a very talky group.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> What is the one thing you do during the week that you really don't like to do?
> 
> What is the one thing you do during the week that you really love to do?
> 
> It does not have to do with doing the BL.
> 
> I have taken at times to hating grocery shopping.  I don't like being around people who just park in the middle of the aisle and stare at the shelves.
> 
> I love going to my yoga class on Thursday night.  I wish I could afford more.
> 
> Off to work
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day



QOTD:  Don't like WORK
           Like spending time with my family


----------



## akhaloha

donac said:


> Good Saturday morning everyone.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> If you had a day just for yourself and you couldn't be at DW, what would you do?
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I would probably spend the day reading.  I love to read, but never seem to find the time.  I would also love to get a facial - ahhhh to be pampered would be so nice! 



donac said:


> Good Sunday morning everyone.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> I usually go grocery shopping on Sunday morning.  What day do you grocery shop?  Is it the same day every week?  Do you plan out your meals ahead of time?  Do you shop with a list?
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I go to Costco on Sundays to get the bulk of my groceries.  I usually go to the Safeway on Fridays after work for the things I can't get at Costco.  I only pick up a few things at that store because it's soooo pricy - groceries in Hawaii are outrageous!  I think most of the shoppers are the people staying at the Aulani or I'hilani resorts.  When I see them with wine, snacks, fruit, milk (milk is crazy expensive here ) I want to tell them they can get it all at Costco or Target for so much less $$, but I don't want to spoil their vacation so I usually keep quiet.    I try to plan my meals in advance, but it depends on what's on sale - so sometimes I improvise.  



donac said:


> Good Monday morning
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> What is the one thing you do during the week that you really don't like to do?
> 
> What is the one thing you do during the week that you really love to do?
> 
> It does not have to do with doing the BL.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day



Even though I have a great job and work with really fabulous people, I really wish I could work part-time.  I never seem to get everything done around the house that I would like to do and it gets frustrating.  Now I have to choose between exercise or a perfect house - I'm choosing exercise!!  I know that housework is also exercise, but I do so much better when I set aside the time to complete cardio or strength training.  

The one thing I love to do during the week is watching my favorite programs with my family.  I really enjoy our time together.  


It was a busy weekend and I got so behind on the disboards!  My vacuum broke, and I have two dogs!     I had to go buy a new one and it is amazing!  It's so much better than the one I had before!  
I lost another 1.4 last week.  That seems to be my weekly number.  A loss is a loss, so I am quite pleased!


----------



## akhaloha

donac said:


> Good Saturday morning everyone.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> If you had a day just for yourself and you couldn't be at DW, what would you do?
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I would probably spend the day reading.  I love to read, but never seem to find the time.  I would also love to get a facial - ahhhh to be pampered would be so nice! 



donac said:


> Good Sunday morning everyone.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> I usually go grocery shopping on Sunday morning.  What day do you grocery shop?  Is it the same day every week?  Do you plan out your meals ahead of time?  Do you shop with a list?
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I go to Costco on Sundays to get the bulk of my groceries.  I usually go to the Safeway on Fridays after work for the things I can't get at Costco.  I only pick up a few things at that store because it's soooo pricy - groceries in Hawaii are outrageous!  I think most of the shoppers are the people staying at the Aulani or I'hilani resorts.  When I see them with wine, snacks, fruit, milk (milk is crazy expensive here ) I want to tell them they can get it all at Costco or Target for so much less $$, but I don't want to spoil their vacation so I usually keep quiet.    I try to plan my meals in advance, but it depends on what's on sale - so sometimes I improvise.  



donac said:


> Good Monday morning
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> What is the one thing you do during the week that you really don't like to do?
> 
> What is the one thing you do during the week that you really love to do?
> 
> It does not have to do with doing the BL.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day



Even though I have a great job and work with really fabulous people, I really wish I could work part-time.  I never seem to get everything done around the house that I would like to do and it gets frustrating.  Now I have to choose between exercise or a perfect house - I'm choosing exercise!!  I know that housework is also exercise, but I do so much better when I set aside the time to complete cardio or strength training.  

The one thing I love to do during the week is watching my favorite programs with my family.  I really enjoy our time together.  


It was a busy weekend and I got so behind on the disboards!  My vacuum broke, and I have two dogs!     I had to go buy a new one and it is amazing!  It's so much better than the one I had before!  
I lost another 1.4 last week.  That seems to be my weekly number.  A loss is a loss, so I am quite pleased!


----------



## pjlla

EVening friends!  Well, I"ve been on here twice this evening trying to do read and reply.... but it is SO SLOW and I was having trouble doing replies on my Ipad, so I've given up.  I'm on the family desktop now, but don't have a ton of time and every page is taking ages to load.  

Work day was fine.... it went faster than I thought.  Tomorrow I have Bible study.  I usually get there early so I will have time to run to the grocery for fresh fruit/veggies before the study.  Then I will run to get DS from school, as it is an early release day and I promised him a trip to the movies.  Not sure if DD will come along or not.

Dinner was good and quick and easy.  Ended up putting asian black bean garlic sauce on DH's portion of the pork roast.  It is salty, but much lower carb than the bbq sauce I used for the kids.  I had a bit of each for my protein, no carb, sauteed green beans with carmelized onions and sundried tomatoes for a side.  

I've had a really low Point day today, which is good after the popcorn craziness of yesterday!  

I was hoping to do some scrapping tonight, but I'm out of photos!  I officially finished my Mother/Son 2010 WDW album yesterday (WOOHOO!) and it's time to order photos for the next project!

Off to look at pictures!..................p


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Donalds!

I had quite the short day today. I woke up when my 3rd alarm went off at 8:15 AM and by 9:15, I was asleep again. I didn't wake up until 1:15 PM. I didn't eat at all until almost 4:30 PM.  to all. So, I've basically been up for less than 7 hours. 

I wondered if it was the meds, but I just got off the phone with my doctor and he highly doubts that the meds are making me sleep that much. I mentioned how I don't have any caffeine in my diet and you should have heard the sound he made.  I guess I better start having some caffeine in my diet.

I don't drink coffee, but I love tea.  I will start adding a cup to my morning routine. Someone else suggested that I try different things to keep me from napping. One of her ideas: exercise.  I'm laughing because I require much less sleep (aka no napping) when I exercise. I even mentioned that to my doctor. I definitely need to add exercising back into my routine.

My goals for tomorrow are:
- wake up at the first alarm.
- have a nap-free day.
- exercise for 30 minutes.

Have a great day tomorrow everyone! 

*You still have time to submit Healthy Habits points!*


----------



## melmar136

just caught up after not being on for a few days, and with the slowness I hope this works!

Yesterday was a bad eating day.  My ex in-laws invited me and DD over to watch the football game.  (yes, you read that right...EX in-laws!  They like me more than their son since we divorced!)    My ex mil is a fantastic cook, and she had a ton of snacks.  I tried not to eat too much, except for this caramel popcorn she makes.  We tell her she is evil for making it.  It is one of those things that once you start eating, you just can't stop.  She doesn't know I am trying to lose weight, and she knows how much I love it, so I can't fault her for doing it.  She sent me home with a big bag of it, which I am going to bring to a friend's.  I woke up at 2:30 this morning, feeling sooo sick to my stomach.  I layed there feeling sick until I got up to take some Tums at 4:30, and finally fell back to sleep right before the alarm went off at 5.  DD had today off from school, so I decided to stay home too.  I felt sick off and on all day.  My body is punishing me for eating that crap yesterday!  It is saying, "hey!  I thought we were eating healthier!!!"  

I didn't eat much at all today, so that is good.  Maybe that will make up for blowing it yesterday.  And, I made a very interesting dinner...skate wing.  It's a ray, and tasted like a mild, flaky white fish.  They were cooking up samples at Wegman's yesterday and after trying it, I bought some.  Only 90 calories in 3.5 ounces too!


----------



## VirataMama4

I did our taxes today and they've already been accepted!  We'll have our refund in time for our move and our big Disney trip.  

We have just 45 days till the movers get here and I've really fallen behind my destashing, so I've really gotta pick it up!  I'm going to make a plan tomorrow, and by golly I'm gonna stick to it! 

I hope everyone had a great Monday!


----------



## #1hoosierfan

Good evening!  

I also had a "bad" eating day yesterday.  I wanted chocolate soooo bad.  When dh ran to Walgreens to pick up a prescription I had him get a box of brownie mix.  I swear I was eating that batter like it was my JOB!   Of course by the time the brownies were baked, I didn't want any of them.  

Got back on track today though and will be pretty far below my calorie allowance, (thanks to the killer plyo workout) so hopefully that will make up for yesterday. 

QOTD - 

my least favorite part of the week is folding the boys' laundry.  It feels like it takes forever to match up all of those little socks!

My favorite part of each day is when I walk into daycare, and the boys come running into my arms.   I also love rocking my 2 year old right before bed each night.  We whisper "I love you," to each other while we rock.  It make my heart smile!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

*karen*
we had similar weather today too and it made me want to just lay in bed all day. I hope you made it to your spin class.

*akhaloha*
1-2  lbs a wk is a healthy loss so i would say you are doing an excellent job. What kind of vaccum did you buy? We have a lab and after we got him we went through 2 vaccums. Then we got a dyson. Its now  been 7 years and it still runs as good as the day we bought it. Completely worth the cost.

*pam*
What a great feelingg it is when a scrapbook is finished. I bet it looks great. I would love to get into scrapping again one day soon.

*cc*
wow now thats what i call sleeping in. I bet the exercise will help you to not feel so tired. If that doesnt help let me know and i can loan you my kids. They wont let you sleep in ever again

*melmar136*
Ray fish? Like sting ray???? Now that is  interesting. Glad it was tasty.

I made italian wedding soup tonight.  Used fatfree low sodium broth and 98% fat free ground beef. It was delicious and the perfect meal on a cold rainy night.

My dh went with a friend to here some guy that is affiliated with the eagles speak. I am hoping he gets home by 830 so i can go run at the gym.

Now its time to start the bedtime rituals with the boys.

Talk to you tomorrow


----------



## jillbur

donac said:


> I also cried in the ballroom scene because I can't believe that my ds is going to graduate college in a few months and that was the first movie we ever took him to.



Oh goodness...I teared up just reading this. I guess when people says kids grow so fast, it's true!




Ruthie5671 said:


> Happy Monday Team Donald!
> 
> I had a pretty good weekend, but not always eating my most healthy.  Hubby and I went to the movies on Saturday night and saw "Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close".  That was an amazing movie.  We shared popcorn  and I drank a diet coke.  We didn't have extra butter and I didn't eat as much as I wanted to (no diving in head first).  I also realized that we eat dinner much later on weekends so that needs a slight adjustment also.  Today has been a normal, chaotic Monday.



I want to see this sooooo bad. It looks like it will make people appreciate life. That's the kind of movie I need right now. DH is an action/scary movie type. Rise of the Apes just showed up from Netflix 




akhaloha said:


> I go to Costco on Sundays to get the bulk of my groceries.  I usually go to the Safeway on Fridays after work for the things I can't get at Costco.  I only pick up a few things at that store because it's soooo pricy - groceries in Hawaii are outrageous!  I think most of the shoppers are the people staying at the Aulani or I'hilani resorts.  When I see them with wine, snacks, fruit, milk (milk is crazy expensive here ) I want to tell them they can get it all at Costco or Target for so much less $$, but I don't want to spoil their vacation so I usually keep quiet.    I try to plan my meals in advance, but it depends on what's on sale - so sometimes I improvise.
> 
> It was a busy weekend and I got so behind on the disboards!  My vacuum broke, and I have two dogs!     I had to go buy a new one and it is amazing!  It's so much better than the one I had before!
> I lost another 1.4 last week.  That seems to be my weekly number.  A loss is a loss, so I am quite pleased! [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]



Just out of curiosity, how much is a gallon of milk? DH and I were dicussing it. He thinks $6-7. I hate when he's right...so I'm hoping he's wrong for my sake and yours 

Boy, people are having all kind of things breaking this week! Isn't it funny how things like a new vacuum can make us so excited? It's those little things. 




pjlla said:


> EVening friends!  Well, I"ve been on here twice this evening trying to do read and reply.... but it is SO SLOW and I was having trouble doing replies on my Ipad, so I've given up.  I'm on the family desktop now, but don't have a ton of time and every page is taking ages to load.
> 
> I was hoping to do some scrapping tonight, but I'm out of photos!  I officially finished my Mother/Son 2010 WDW album yesterday (WOOHOO!) and it's time to order photos for the next project!
> 
> Off to look at pictures!..................p



The dis has been so much better for me today. I couldn't do anything Fri or Sat without it taking 45 minutes just to load a page.

Glad to hear you finished your album. I bet it looks awesome!



melmar136 said:


> I didn't eat much at all today, so that is good.  Maybe that will make up for blowing it yesterday.  And, I made a very interesting dinner...skate wing.  It's a ray, and tasted like a mild, flaky white fish.  They were cooking up samples at Wegman's yesterday and after trying it, I bought some.  Only 90 calories in 3.5 ounces too!



Hmmm...I've never heard of skate wing. Time to google it!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

DH and I are catching up on some dvr'd shows. Then I'm going to bed early tonight. I'll catch up tomorrow!

Jill


----------



## belledreamer

Fairly smooth day at work today.  It's always harder to eat right on days I have to work, but I managed to get up in time to have Special K for breakfast and make myself a turkey sandwich on wheat with a low fat cheese stick and two servings of grapes.

Eating 5 servings of fruit and veggies has really been a challenge for me.  I remember several days where fruit and veggies didn't even come into the picture (Not that my mom didn't try, I just didn't want to eat it) but I've really been making an effort to try and do better about that.  Having the strawberries and grapes already prepped has been a massive help; just have to take it out of the fridge and eat.  Already looking forward to the bowl of strawberries I'm gonna have later. Yummy!

Spent 35 minutes on the exercise bike and 25 on the treadmill yesterday at the gym so I'm really pleased about that.  Legs are pretty sore today though so I think I'll do a little Just Dance instead tonight.  Need to get some cleaning and laundry done too before my day of rest and relaxation. 

Another victory today too!  I fit into the smallest spot on my belt today!  I haven't fit in that size since I got that belt!


----------



## cjdj4

Hello Donalds! Happy Monday! So I was tested by bagels today My co-worker and person I share my office with was having the elementary teachers in our office all day for PD. She brought in Panera bagels for them. She had asiago cheese bagels and honey walnut cream cheese. Every time I walked into my office I could smell them calling me. The last time she did this in Nov. I ate 2 asiago bagels loaded with cream cheese. Today, I ate 1/2 of one with 2 teaspoons of cream cheese. I put it in my log and did not eat any other lunch. Boy was I starving by dinner, but I made it. 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I went to the Hot Air Ballooning festival last summer, explored my state parks, and found out about this thing called Geocaching (still haven't really figured it out yet.)  I also keep up with the latest WDW news on MouseSteps, DIS, Screamscape, and Allearsnet so when I do plan a vacation I know what I want to do when.  I hope these suggestions help ease the pain a bit



If you figure out geocaching will you fill me in? 



araes2102 said:


> I introduced myself over on the main thread but I have now been assigned to Team Donald! I am so very happy to be here. I have not done a BL challenge before and I think this is just what I need!



Welcome! 



DisFam95 said:


> I did it years ago and am still a lifetime member.  I loved the prepackaged food and my counselor is very nice.  I'm very picky with my food and about half of it I really did not love and would pass it over in the freezer so I only did the pick your own menu and got only what I wanted in the end.  I never felt pressured.  *Last year when I went back I just really had a hard time cooking for my family then sitting down t my frozen dinner.  *I went for the cooking healthier meals and portion control in order to eat w/ my family again.



That's tough. I don't think I could watch my family eat yummy food while I ate a frozen dinner. I bet you happier with the way you are eating now. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> so heres what i did for dinner last night. Saved enough calories for 6 wings and 2 tbsp of blue cheese dressing. My dh must of told his mom about how challenging this meal was for me because along with the ring bologna and cheese she had for an app she has had a veggie tray. So i nibbled on alot of those and when dinner came i just put on my plate what i could have and stopped there. She did have cake and ice cream so i took a piece of cake which was so small i was done in 2 bites and i had a tiny scoop of pb ice  cream. So i did go over calories a bit with dessert. Oerall i think i did ok. And pam yes you would think she would ask what i wanted but thats just how she is.



You did great!



			
				MaryPoppins;43819095 said:
			
		

> Hey Rose, it is me who is running the Superhero Race.  It is held outside of Pittsburgh in April.  I am very excited for it.  And my sons ... they will probably out run me (and I am okay with that) ... but the teasing has started and I actually think they are going to take it more seriously.  My goal is to just finish it ... but my real goal is to be able to run the whole think without stopping.  I am up to 2 miles straight at this point and I am finding the running is getting a lot easier.   I will let you know who beats who in April.



What is the superhero race? How far is it? Was it you talking about dressing up in a superhero costume? Sorry, I just want to make sure I don't confuse anyone. 



JacksLilWench said:


> I also have set a small-term goal for myself.  My birthday is in about eight weeks from now, and my friend and I decided to go to Wilmington NC for that weekend.  So before then, I want to lose 8lbs...and then eat some cake at the beach!!  And when I lose the 8lbs, I will post a picture of me in my super-cute two-piece   I can't wait to go!!



Great plan! 



buzz5985 said:


> Bargain hunters - if you are in sizes 14 plus - and there is an Avenue near you - dress pants are on sale 2/$30.  I bought several in a smaller size.


Thank you for this



donac said:


> We had to put our costumes into hiding.  Our director was fired 1 1/2 years ago because of problems.  He thought that since the school didn't buy the fabric but the FOUNDATION he helped set up bought the fabric he owned them.  The foundation was set up to make it easier to get the productions put on.  We put some costumes into a local basement that he can't get into.  He did take some costumes such as all the Beauty and the BEast costumes and Pirates of Penzance and Gypsy
> What a jerk!Nice way to put the kids first.
> 
> 
> Ok well.....I have the same answer for both...WORK.  I hate going there because I would just rather be home all day doing all the other things I love to do like, sleep, watch tv, play with the kids, etc.  But in the same sense I love love love my job.  I always have and Im sure I always will.  It just really requires alot of hardwork, stress, and thinking.



Me too, I love my job, but I hate that I have to work. Thinking is good, It keeps your mind active 



GoofyPredsFan said:


> One thing I LOVE doing during the week is watching General Hospital!  I'm 40 years old and have been watching it since I was born.  Literally!!  It's "my" time, and my family knows it.  But they are all familiar with the characters and it cracks me up when they discuss what is happening with me!!



Awe, I used to watch. I started watching when Luke and Laura got married. 



pjlla said:


> Do you ever freeze the leftovers and have "your choice" nights??



What do you mean by your choice? Like we all get a night where we pick out something we want? Hmmmm...nope. I shop so I get to pick  Actually, I am curious, how do you make this work? 



mikamah said:


> Hope you all had a nice weekend.  I definitely haven't had as much dis time as I'd like so I figured rather than trying to go back and catch up, I'll start fresh with today's qotd, and at least commit to coming on every morning and answering the qotd.  I know from the past too, the more I post, the more successful I am.  And I know with *Dona* as coach this week the qotds will be posted way before I'm up.


I think you are right about that  



belledreamer said:


> I love watching Wipeout! with my parents.  It's our favorite show to watch together.



What is wipeout? 



JacksLilWench said:


> I despise putting away laundry.  It's so nonsensical to me...probably because I change into scrubs at work, lol.  I actually need to do it tonight!


Seriously, why do we need clean clothes? 



araes2102 said:


> One thing I LOVE is our family movie nights. Every Friday we have a "picnic" in the living room and watch a movie together. This past Friday was Tangled... again, but only because it was DD and I got to choose


Awe, that is sweet. Such a nice idea. Thanks for sharing. 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Beauty and the Beast in 3D.....SO AMAZING!  Aside from the fact that it is my all time favorite Disney movie, I was in a huge theater last night for the 6:50 movie ALL BY MYSELF!!!  Everyone was watching the Giants game so off I went   It was the most relaxing movie experience I have ever had!



How fun, was the movie theater empty, too? Is this the first time you ever went to a movie alone? 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Just taking a minute to eat lunch and check in.  My new office furniture is in and my new office with a view looks phenominal.  I love love love it.


Yay for new office furniture. That is like Christmas for grown ups. 



VirataMama4 said:


> I love taking and picking my DS up from pre-k!  I enjoy the other moms and the huge hug I get when I pick him up.



Awe, that is so sweet! I bet he loves it when you get there too!



donac said:


> Judy I got to see Beauty and the Beast yesterday afternoon.  I told dh I was going to see it and he got a little upset that he wanted to go but I am really glad that he didn't.  I wasn't along in the theater but it was not packed and I had no one very close to me.
> 
> For me it holds a lot of memories and I was crying during the first scene.  I worked with the local high school on that show 4 years ago.  We were working on Lumiere's costume almost up until opening night.   It was the most exciting show I have ever done but it was also the most upsetting show I have ever done.  I am glad I am not working with that director anymore but I miss the guy who was the set and costume designer and I think that is why I was crying.
> 
> I also cried in the ballroom scene because I can't believe that my ds is going to graduate college in a few months and that was the first movie we ever took him to.
> 
> I am glad that I went though.  I can't wait to see Finding Nemo.  I think that will look amazing in 3d.



Sometimes a cry at a movie like that for all the reasons you had to cry was cathartic. Was it? 



Ruthie5671 said:


> I had a pretty good weekend, but not always eating my most healthy.  Hubby and I went to the movies on Saturday night and saw "Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close".  That was an amazing movie.


How was it? I am not sure I am ready for 911 movies. I know it's been 10 years, but I could barely get through the memorial stuff this past Sept. I might try to read the book. 



my3princes said:


> QOTD:  Don't like WORK
> Like spending time with my family


LOL! Short and sweet!



akhaloha said:


> It was a busy weekend and I got so behind on the disboards!  My vacuum broke, and I have two dogs!     I had to go buy a new one and it is amazing!  It's so much better than the one I had before!
> I lost another 1.4 last week.  That seems to be my weekly number.  A loss is a loss, so I am quite pleased!



Great job on the loss! How old was your last vacuum? We bought a new one last year and it was scary what came up 



cclovesdis said:


> I had quite the short day today. I woke up when my 3rd alarm went off at 8:15 AM and by 9:15, I was asleep again. I didn't wake up until 1:15 PM. I didn't eat at all until almost 4:30 PM.  to all. So, I've basically been up for less than 7 hours.



Wow! maybe you are making up for lost sleep? Can I trade with you? Will you be up all night now? 



melmar136 said:


> Yesterday was a bad eating day.  My ex in-laws invited me and DD over to watch the football game.  (yes, you read that right...EX in-laws!  They like me more than their son since we divorced!)    My ex mil is a fantastic cook, and she had a ton of snacks.  I tried not to eat too much, except for this caramel popcorn she makes.  W



That is so cool! How nice that she treats you and your DD so well. 



QOTD:
I hate the dishes especially pots and pans.

I love tucking DD in every night. She is my big girl, but she is my baby too. We have a ritual that I love


----------



## dvccruiser76

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


First some stats

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 0

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------79!
not reporting in for 1 week-----8
not reporting in for 2 weeks----10
not reporting in for 3 weeks----8
Excused--------------------------1
weigh ins-------------------------52
gains-----------------------------7
maintains------------------------7
losses----------------------------36
new or returning members ----2


Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 3!
This weeks group loss = 65.0 pounds! 
Average percentage of weight lost 0.63 % 
Total group weight loss so far 252.6 pounds! 

AWESOME!

Retention Rate (compared to the 72 participants we had sign up for our start week on January 1st)
74% (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 3? 

The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 3 Superstars!! 
*#10 - 0.95% - klmrph 
#9 - TIE - 0.97% - Luvbaloo & Scraggy 
#8 - 1.05% - melmar136 
#7 - 1.06% - dizzydrop 
#6 - 1.23% - luvpoohandcompany 
#5 - 1.45% - jenanderson 
#4 - 1.60 - Disneyluvr 
#3 - 1.83% - pooh2001 
#2 - 2.98% - Jubilee *
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 3 Biggest Loser is: 
*#1 - 4.19% - happysummer *

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day!
*Congratulations happysummer!!! *

What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week! :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version







or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 


Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## cjdj4

VirataMama4 said:


> I did our taxes today and they've already been accepted!  We'll have our refund in time for our move and our big Disney trip.


That is wonderful! 



#1hoosierfan said:


> I also had a "bad" eating day yesterday.  I wanted chocolate soooo bad.  When dh ran to Walgreens to pick up a prescription I had him get a box of brownie mix.  I swear I was eating that batter like it was my JOB!   Of course by the time the brownies were baked, I didn't want any of them.



OMG, this had me rolling. I resemble this scenario. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I made italian wedding soup tonight.  Used fatfree low sodium broth and 98% fat free ground beef. It was delicious and the perfect meal on a cold rainy night.


Oh that is my favorite. Do you add any veggies at all? 



jillbur said:


> Just out of curiosity, how much is a gallon of milk? DH and I were dicussing it. He thinks $6-7. I hate when he's right...so I'm hoping he's wrong for my sake and yours



I know you didn't ask me, but I figured I would weigh in. A half gallon of organic milk is $4.00 here in Tampa. I have no idea what a gallon of regular milk costs, but I am going to look next time. 



belledreamer said:


> Eating 5 servings of fruit and veggies has really been a challenge for me.  I remember several days where fruit and veggies didn't even come into the picture (Not that my mom didn't try, I just didn't want to eat it) but I've really been making an effort to try and do better about that.  Having the strawberries and grapes already prepped has been a massive help; just have to take it out of the fridge and eat.  Already looking forward to the bowl of strawberries I'm gonna have later. Yummy!



That sounds yummy! I have that problem as well. I would love to hear what others suggest.


----------



## dvccruiser76

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!!!*

NOTE: This list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3 weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.

How this works: You set your goal for what you want to lose in the challenge. Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.

Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.

Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name. If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know. 

We have done 3 out of 21 weeks, so the challenge is 14% complete.



#1hoosierfan - 19.33
4Holidays - 19.00
amykathleen2005 - 25.64
areas2102 - 0.00
bellerunner - 0.00
buzz5985 - 10.80
CaliforniaDreaming - 26.67
cjdj4 - 15.77
clhcpaca - 2.00
Disneyluvr - 13.33
dvccruiser76 - 24.44
EDuke98080 - 0.00
frndshpcptn - 34.55
grumpyskirtgirl - 24.49
happysummer - 21.43
ilovefh - 0.00
JacksLilWench - 21.33
jenanderson - 20.51
jillbur - 36.00
Jubilee - 15.15
Jujubee227 - 17.33
Keli - 0.00
kitchensinkguy - 14.29
liesel - 18.29
LuvBaloo - 13.33
luvpoohandcompany - 35.00
mackeysmom - 17.50
Mary.Poppins - 34.50
melmar136 - 35.90
MickeyMagic - 10.84
mommyof2Pirates - 31.33
mommytomaggie - 0.00
MoonFaerie - 5.56
my3princes - 18.00
ougrad86 - 15.00
PFlo - 0.00
phorsenuf - 6.00
pooh2001 - 12.50
quasar4legs - 10.43
Rose&Mike - 30.65
Scraggy - 16.20
SettinSail - 0.00
shellebelle76 - 11.20
simpilotswife - 16.57
Tink rules - 2.11
trinaweena - 4.92
VirataMama4 - 15.09
vitfamily - 24.33
wickeys friend - 0.00



I find everybody on the list an inspiration and everybody who participates in this challenge is an inspiration in and of themselves. Whether you post, lurk or just pm your weight and check results on Tuesdays, you have made a commitment to yourself. And that is the biggest inspiration of all!BY Octoberbride03


----------



## dvccruiser76

*This week's winning team with 17.31% is Team Mickey!!*

*Team Donald was not far behind with 15.0% for the week!*

Additional stats for the week!!!!

*happysummer won for Team Donald with 4.19% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*

*Congrats to lisah0711 who was Mickey's Team winner with 2.61%!*

Team Donald lost 65.0 pounds this week
Team Mickey lost 36.9 pounds this week

*Team Donald leads the total weight loss with 252.6 pounds and Team Mickey has lost a total of 222.7 pounds!*

Both teams together have lost 475.3 pounds!!!! Amazing! 

Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!

Have an OP week


----------



## ougrad86

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> I usually go grocery shopping on Sunday morning.  What day do you grocery shop?  Is it the same day every week?  Do you plan out your meals ahead of time?  Do you shop with a list?



I don't have a specific day to go grocery shopping.  DH goes over the weekend to WalMart (I will not set foot in our local WalMart) and buys staples and treats for himself.  I have a running list on my phone, and go after work sometime during the week.  It is usually a dash since I have to pick up DS after track.

I look at a few recipes a week, and will pick up the ingredients for those in addition to our regular groceries.  Saw a good looking one on WW today for African Meatloaf.  Sounded quite intriging!



pjlla said:


> You know I"ll be praying for you Deb.  It would be a great thing to have this job in place before the current one is done..... and would give you some peace of mind when you go to Hawaii.  Would they be okay with that vacation time I assume??
> 
> You could make it part of your negotiations.  I had to go to a family reunion 1 1/2 months after I started.  And on top of that, my stepfather passed away (we were estranged, but my mom needed my help), so I ended up taking more time than they had planned for - they were good about it though, it is a very family-oriented company.
> 
> I've had that issue several times lately.  Yesterday  early morning (after workout and before shower) I was reading and clicking on the multi-quote and got to the last page I needed to read.  But the page refused to load.... so I went to take a shower and never made it back here!    I went from shower to breakfast to basketball game to swim meet to late dinner here at home to a bit of tv with the kids to bed!!  Never sat down again to see if the page ever loaded!
> 
> Yeah, I think if that happens to me, I'll copy and paste it to a word document then stick it all back on again when I get back to it.  It takes so long to ready through and write replies, and I'm really bad about it!
> 
> Your friend needs to make up her own mind about what plan she wants to do. Letting her husband decide or bully her into making a choice based on his decision will NOT work for her!  That kind of thing makes me....
> 
> I agree completely.  It might be cultural on his part - he is middle-eastern, but he has been in this country since he was a teen!  I don't know if she is really ready to commit though.  Today someone had a birthday and she came back with what my boss described as a turtle cake (chocolate with pecans and caramel).  Looked delish - but momentary enjoyment, so I turned my back and kept on working...I knew it would not be welcome to bring it up.  She keeps on getting the snacks and then complaining how hard it is to lose weight where we work.  But I lost 55 pounds, and indulged occassionally!  Everything in moderation!





araes2102 said:


> I introduced myself over on the main thread but I have now been assigned to Team Donald! I am so very happy to be here. I have not done a BL challenge before and I think this is just what I need!
> A little bit about myself: My name is Amanda and I am 30 years old. I have struggled with my weight my whole life but a few years ago, in 2008 to be exact, I got serious and actually put in the effort to lose the weight. I lost a total of 100 lbs (!) over the course of 14 months. I still had about 40 lbs to lose to meet my goal but I felt great! Well, I think after meeting that goal of losing 100 lbs I gave myselfpermission to stop working so hard and so I did not lose anymore weight. However I did keep my weight pretty steady for about a year. Then last year I just got lazy. I have now gained back about 80 lbs of what I lost  Now is the time for me to get serious about changing my body and changing my life. For this challenge my goal is to lose 40 lbs  as a starting point for my journey.
> I have never been to Disney (land or world) and neither has anyone in my family. I grew up in CA so I think that is a crime, really. It was always my parents' dream to take us while we were growing up, but they were never able to afford it. I also have always wanted to take my children. I love Disney! We all love Disney! And this is the year we are doing it! I feel like my kids are at the perfect ages to really enjoy, appreciate, and remember the trip. So we took the plunge and decided this year is THE year!!! We are going to DLR in July (I am booking everything next week!). I want to feel good while at Disney. I want to be in all the pictures instead of avoiding being in pictures. I want to go on every single ride without being afraid I won't fit. I want to be able to walk and walk and walk all day without having to rest (until the kids do anyway). I know I can do this because I have done it before. I WILL do it again.
> This trip is very important as my motivator, but really my life is my motivator. I feel like I am always waiting until I lose weight to do something: take family portraits, go on vacation, get married. But no more. I just want to live a healthy life. Now and forever.
> Thank you (in advance) for all the support I know I will find here. I am all set to get started. Really, I started a few weeks ago (and have lost 10lbs so far!) but just found this board (which is perfect for me!). So I am starting right in with the challenges. I was very proud of myself this morning. DBF stole the tv before I could get my exercise in (I like to do aerobic type videos), which I would normally use as an excuse. But TODAY I didn't. Today I walked on DBF's treadmill instead for 25 mins, doing just over 1 mile. And that is because I knew I needed to report my challenge accomplishments for this week and I want that 7/7!



Welcome Amanda   Congrats on the weight loss, and you are right, you can go it again.  I'm losing back some of what I regained, and hope to go a little further this time.

I hear you on the always waiting to lose weight to do things.  It felt like I was always waiting, and started so many diets that eventually sputtered out.  But my motivation has been pretty good the last few years, and although I may stop and regain some, I start up again and lose more.  I may not make my goal weight, but I am so much healthier now, and I'm not waiting anymore (although I still don't like having my picture taken, but not because I'm overweight).



DisFam95 said:


> I did it years ago and am still a lifetime member.  I loved the prepackaged food and my counselor is very nice.  I'm very picky with my food and about half of it I really did not love and would pass it over in the freezer so I only did the pick your own menu and got only what I wanted in the end.  I never felt pressured.  Last year when I went back I just really had a hard time cooking for my family then sitting down t my frozen dinner.  I went for the cooking healthier meals and portion control in order to eat w/ my family again.



Someone else brought that up - how could you learn to eat if it is all partitioned out for you?



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I didnt do much at all today other than going to the mall and grocery store. I didnt run today. My excuse was it was cold and snowy. It is what it is....an excuse and since this is the no excuse challenge i am ashamed.







donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> What is the one thing you do during the week that you really don't like to do?
> 
> What is the one thing you do during the week that you really love to do?
> 
> It does not have to do with doing the BL.



I hate housework, do not like cleaning at all.  Amazing feeling of accomplishment, but the actual doing is a pain.

I love to sit down at the computer and do some genealogy, but don't get time much anymore.  Like planning for trips as well, although this might be the last one for awhile Next year we start the college visits, and will probably be using spring break and any breaks for that.



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Good Morning Team Donald!!  So, I wanted to share an idea that I found yesterday online somewhere...It's a visual motivator.  They had two containers, one labeled "Pounds to go" and the other labeled "Pounds Lost".  In the Pounds to Go container it had glass stones that each represented a pound that you want to lose.  For each pound lost, you move it to the pounds lost container!  I made up my own and as of now, I feel so ready to see them move over!!


This is a really great idea!  I have some large colored stones somewhere, I might just set this up!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> GH was my life in elementary/middle school and some parts of high school.  I got back into it in college and now I still catch it now and again.  I really should DVR it but I am so involved in so many other shows at night that my DVR will probably explode!
> 
> I used to be hooked on As The World Turns for over 25 years, blame my MIL!  Once we got a VCR, I started taping in daily, then using the DVR.  It ended a couple of years ago, and I got 4 hours a week of my life back.  I am determinded not to get hooked again...I don't have the time!
> 
> The server here at school is driving me NUTS!!!  I lost a few replies so I will get back on later to finish!
> It is probably the boards.  They have been giving lots of people issues lately.
> 
> Beauty and the Beast in 3D.....SO AMAZING!  Aside from the fact that it is my all time favorite Disney movie, I was in a huge theater last night for the 6:50 movie ALL BY MYSELF!!!  Everyone was watching the Giants game so off I went   It was the most relaxing movie experience I have ever had!



I considered going, but decided against it.  However someone mentioned Nemo - that would be awesome in 3D.  I love movie theaters all by myself.  I have only enjoyed that a few times.

Had to catch up really quick.  DS is still very sick.  DH had the day off, took him to the doctor.  The quick test did not indicate strep, but they gave him antibiotics for a sinus infection.  Today was a teacher work day, so he had off, but he will need to take tomorrow off, was running a fever today.  I do not think he could concentrate anyway.  He won't be able to run for awhile either, luckily track season has not officially started.  He is living on soup and crackers, that is the only thing he feels like eating.  I gave him a break from wearing his mask after the doc appt today.  He feels miserable enough, and he is not fond of it, although he realizes that the more he wears it the better off he will be in the end.

Still trying to avoid it, but I accidentally picked up a bottle of Dr. Pepper he was drinking thinking it was my bottle of water.  There were side by side and I did not look, just grabbed and swigged.  Yuk!  First I hate Dr. Pepper, but now I will probably catch the cold.  But my throat has been feeling a little odd, so I am probably heading for it anyway.

Heading to be early tonight.  Maybe a good night sleep will help.

Night all.

Carol


----------



## buzz5985

jillbur said:


> Thank you for all the info on dvc. Now DH is back at square one that he doesn't think it's worth it. He doesn't want to go to WDW every other year, blah, blah, blah. I am trying to convince him to fly down for Memorial Day weekend (without the kids) and try to rent points from someone (if even possible this late). We won't go to the parks, but just check out the resorts (probably OKW, SSR, and BWV) and maybe go to dinner at a resort and to DTD. I'm not sure I can go to WDW without going to a park, but it would be just he and I, so it may work. And, if we don't go to a park DSs won't be so upset lol. Funny story~DS5 came home from school one day last week and said "Marky's parents went away and he's staying with his grandma. I think you guys should go away." So I said to DH, "Let's go to Disney." and DS5 yells, "NOOOOOOO. I want to go to Disney!" Lol. So funny. I just wish airfare would come down a little!
> 
> You cooked more in one day then some people cook all week! Wow!



The did a week last summer of no WDW - believe it or not it was pretty easy.  We did go to DTD a lot, and lounged around the pool at the Marriott (I had a week of my DF timeshare I traded)



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Janis, you are a much better planner than I am!!  I wish I had the motivation to do more on the weekends...I'm still planning to plan better...lol!



Believe me - I only cook so much on the weekend, so I can have during the week off from it.  I don't want to get back in the habit of eating out all the time - spending money - then I couldn't go on vacation!!!  



Ruthie5671 said:


> Happy Monday Team Donald!
> 
> I had a pretty good weekend, but not always eating my most healthy.  Hubby and I went to the movies on Saturday night and saw "Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close".  That was an amazing movie.  We shared popcorn  and I drank a diet coke.  We didn't have extra butter and I didn't eat as much as I wanted to (no diving in head first).  I also realized that we eat dinner much later on weekends so that needs a slight adjustment also.  Today has been a normal, chaotic Monday.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> What is the one thing you do during the week that you really don't like to do?
> 
> What is the one thing you do during the week that you really love to do?
> 
> It does not have to do with doing the BL.
> 
> What I don't like?  Anything that has to do with cleaning.  I just hate it, especially the bathroom!  I mean really, can he not aim just a little bit better???
> 
> What I love?  Morning snuggle time with the hubby.  He works third shift and I work during the day.  Sometimes it feels like we're just passing each other in the hallway.  Weekends give us lots of snuggle time.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Another shift worker here - it's a tough lifestyle.  



VirataMama4 said:


> I did our taxes today and they've already been accepted!  We'll have our refund in time for our move and our big Disney trip.
> 
> We have just 45 days till the movers get here and I've really fallen behind my destashing, so I've really gotta pick it up!  I'm going to make a plan tomorrow, and by golly I'm gonna stick to it!
> 
> I hope everyone had a great Monday!



That's good news.  I don't even have half of the forms I need to file!!!

Just a quick answer - I don't like going to work at night - it was fine when DS was little so he didn't need day care - but it's getting really old.  I do love all the time I have to myself during the week though.  Another double edged sword!!!

Congratulations to all the losers!!!

Janis


----------



## Mary•Poppins

donac said:


> Good Monday morning
> 
> MaryPoppins  Your sons sound just like mine.  My older one was on stage, but he was never the lead and my younger one was crew for 4 years and that doesn't count the time he used to come and help me when his brother was preforming.
> 
> We had to put our costumes into hiding.  Our director was fired 1 1/2 years ago because of problems.  He thought that since the school didn't buy the fabric but the FOUNDATION he helped set up bought the fabric he owned them.  The foundation was set up to make it easier to get the productions put on.  We put some costumes into a local basement that he can't get into.  He did take some costumes such as all the Beauty and the BEast costumes and Pirates of Penzance and Gypsy
> 
> I love Forum.   I saw it a long time ago on Broadway.
> 
> That is awful about the director!  We have co-directors and have been with the musical for 13 years.  I have only been helping for the last 4.  I have to say they are wonderful.
> 
> You also put on Beauty and the Beast.  We did it last year.  It is a moving musical itself ... but on top of your son graduating, I would be crying too.
> 
> My oldest is graduating this year ... but the musical is a comedy so I am sure I will be crying and then laughing ... then crying, then laughing.  (People will probably think I am losing it. )
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> What is the one thing you do during the week that you really don't like to do?
> 
> What is the one thing you do during the week that you really love to do?
> 
> It does not have to do with doing the BL.
> 
> I hate the whole evening routine.  It is the hurrying, running, trying to get everything in that needs to be done.  As my children have gotten older, it just gets more busy.  I just crave evenings we don't have anything to do and can eat a leisurely dinner.  I know people tell me I am going to miss all this ... but I am not so sure about that.
> 
> I love spending time when my whole family is together ... usually for dinner.  It is interesting to hear your children turn into adults and express themselves.
> 
> I have taken at times to hating grocery shopping.  I don't like being around people who just park in the middle of the aisle and stare at the shelves.
> 
> I love going to my yoga class on Thursday night.  I wish I could afford more.
> 
> Off to work
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day





jillbur said:


> When and where is this race? I'm not terribly far from the Burgh. I'm just curious because I'm starting to look for some races to sign up for and I think it sounds fun! What's the name of the race or does it have a website? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Jill, it is called The 4th Annual Superhero Race.  It is held at North Park.  It benefits abused children.  My cousin-in-law works for CFYS and has run in it for the past few years.  She said it is a lot of fun.  Let me know if sign up for it.  I can meet you in person.
> 
> Jill





araes2102 said:


> I would have to say I do NOT like having to always do the evening routine around the house (cook dinner, clean, baths and bedtime) by myself every night! DBF is home but unavailable; he works FT and goes to school PT, online in the evenings. So I guess it is understandable that I am in charge during our evenings, but I still don't like it! To be fair, he does try to do the evening routine at least once a week
> 
> One thing I LOVE is our family movie nights. Every Friday we have a "picnic" in the living room and watch a movie together. This past Friday was Tangled... again, but only because it was DD and I got to choose  The one hard part of this movie nights is that we traditionally make this a "junk food" night, having pizza AND dessert! So now DBF and I try to make our food a little healthier. During Tangled we shared a thin crust veggie Freschetta and a salad while the kiddos had Taco Bell. We don't want to break tradition of letting them splurge on fast food every once in ahwile, helps to make the salads they eat all week go down easier
> 
> So I have a Q for you all: How on earth do I quote more than one person at a time??



This sounds like a great tradition.  I wish I would have done this when my kids were little.



donac said:


> Judy I got to see Beauty and the Beast yesterday afternoon.  I told dh I was going to see it and he got a little upset that he wanted to go but I am really glad that he didn't.  I wasn't along in the theater but it was not packed and I had no one very close to me.
> 
> For me it holds a lot of memories and I was crying during the first scene.  I worked with the local high school on that show 4 years ago.  We were working on Lumiere's costume almost up until opening night.   It was the most exciting show I have ever done but it was also the most upsetting show I have ever done.  I am glad I am not working with that director anymore but I miss the guy who was the set and costume designer and I think that is why I was crying.
> 
> Musicals can be SO stressful ... and I'm not even the person on stage!
> 
> I also cried in the ballroom scene because I can't believe that my ds is going to graduate college in a few months and that was the first movie we ever took him to.
> 
> I am glad that I went though.  I can't wait to see Finding Nemo.  I think that will look amazing in 3d.



I didn't know Nemo was coming out in 3D!  I really would like to see that in 3D.  One of the funniest scenes is where the fish start talking all the technical talk when the dental patient is getting work done.  When this came out, my husband was selling dental products ... he was laughing so hard because he knew everything those fish were saying!


----------



## donaldandpirates

I really need to star checking the boards more often.  I'm trying to catch up, so if I missed anyone, I'm really sorry.  Thanks, Rose, for coaching last week!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Honestly I feel guilty answering this question...I do have days to myself and I usually have a million things to do for the house.  Today I am actually spending the day on the couch in my pjs under my down comforter and watching trash tv.  Guilty pleasure....grilled cheese for lunch...



We all need days like that every once in a great while.  I hope you were able to rest and enjoy your lazy day!



ougrad86 said:


> This week: I lost weight and did all of HH!  DS survived mid-terms.  And I had a skinny day!  One of those days where everything is going well, and you even feel very slim and fit all day...I get those every once in a while - since I am still down almost 50 pounds from where I was at my heaviest, and doing pretty well this time.  It is a very motivating feeling.


[/QUOTE]

Awesome job!! 



happysummer said:


> I had the best week weight loss ever. I guess working out an hour before the kids are up.Then another hour when they are at their activities really paid off. I am so happy and it help with the rest of the crappy week. I worked more than I wanted to. Husband told me we will not be going to DW this year. I look forward to it so much. I live in a crappy awful town and it is my one thing I look forward to. If I still lived in my old town I would not be as upset.
> he said maybe we could go to Disneyland for 5 days. But I do not want to offend anyone on here. But I have no interest in ever going their again. Driving long distances is not my idea of a relaxing vacation. Also I found people extremlily rude inside and outside of the parks and the places outside the parks where awful. I refuse to waste any money on something that is full of rude people and most of the vacation is spent in the car with crazy drivers.
> 
> I also wanted to run the new Dw race that was my goal, I hate running but \i had so much fun last year in the DW 5 k. That I wanted to do another longer DW race.
> Anyway I will stop whinning now it was just disappointing to hear.



I'm so sorry to hear you won't get a trip this year.  And I totally understand about not wanting to vacation with rude people and crazy drivers.  Who wants that?  Hopefully, you can save up and enjoy a REALLY special DW trip next year.  



my3princes said:


> My parent's purchased a new livingroom set and gave us the old one.  Since we have a Great room we had room for their old couch and chair in addition to ours.  I ordered slipcovers on Overstock for the 2 couches, chair and recliner.  The couches and chair are stone blue and the recliner is sage green.  I also ordered nesting ottomans in sage green which give us lots of additional storage.  We also have a leather computer chair in there, but it literally had no leather left on it.  I went to JoAnn's yesterday and found a nice stripped fabric which has the stone blue, sage green and other colors that are in our drapes.  I spent last night and tonight covering the computer chair, making throw pillows, a table cloth (greatroom) and pot holders.  I think we spent a total of $300, but it is a huge face lift and it doubled our seating space.  It feels so cozy



Saving a ton of money on home decorating/improvement is ALWAYS a great feeling!! Post pictures if you are able! 



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> I usually go grocery shopping on Sunday morning.  What day do you grocery shop?  Is it the same day every week?  Do you plan out your meals ahead of time?  Do you shop with a list?



I try to plan around the sales and coupons, but organization has [BOLD]never[/BOLD] been my strong suit.  I read this QOTD and thought, "I'd could never be that organized!!!"  



pjlla said:


> Just a bit of "mom" thoughts here.  As the Mom of a teenage girl, take my word for it when I say that there are times when NOTHING  that is said is the right thing.



AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!



#1hoosierfan said:


> I lost one pound last week. I will take it since I was out of town and did not exercise for several days.



One pound is one pound!   Every little bit helps.



araes2102 said:


> I introduced myself over on the main thread but I have now been assigned to Team Donald! I am so very happy to be here. I have not done a BL challenge before and I think this is just what I need!
> 
> A little bit about myself: My name is Amanda and I am 30 years old. I have struggled with my weight my whole life but a few years ago, in 2008 to be exact, I got serious and actually put in the effort to lose the weight. I lost a total of 100 lbs (!) over the course of 14 months. I still had about 40 lbs to lose to meet my goal but I felt great! Well, I think after meeting that goal of losing 100 lbs I gave myselfpermission to stop working so hard and so I did not lose anymore weight. However I did keep my weight pretty steady for about a year. Then last year I just got lazy. I have now gained back about 80 lbs of what I lost  Now is the time for me to get serious about changing my body and changing my life. For this challenge my goal is to lose 40 lbs  as a starting point for my journey.
> 
> I have never been to Disney (land or world) and neither has anyone in my family. I grew up in CA so I think that is a crime, really. It was always my parents' dream to take us while we were growing up, but they were never able to afford it. I also have always wanted to take my children. I love Disney! We all love Disney! And this is the year we are doing it! I feel like my kids are at the perfect ages to really enjoy, appreciate, and remember the trip. So we took the plunge and decided this year is THE year!!! We are going to DLR in July (I am booking everything next week!). I want to feel good while at Disney. I want to be in all the pictures instead of avoiding being in pictures. I want to go on every single ride without being afraid I won't fit. I want to be able to walk and walk and walk all day without having to rest (until the kids do anyway). I know I can do this because I have done it before. I WILL do it again.
> 
> This trip is very important as my motivator, but really my life is my motivator. I feel like I am always waiting until I lose weight to do something: take family portraits, go on vacation, get married. But no more. I just want to live a healthy life. Now and forever.
> 
> Thank you (in advance) for all the support I know I will find here. I am all set to get started. Really, I started a few weeks ago (and have lost 10lbs so far!) but just found this board (which is perfect for me!). So I am starting right in with the challenges. I was very proud of myself this morning. DBF stole the tv before I could get my exercise in (I like to do aerobic type videos), which I would normally use as an excuse. But TODAY I didn't. Today I walked on DBF's treadmill instead for 25 mins, doing just over 1 mile. And that is because I knew I needed to report my challenge accomplishments for this week and I want that 7/7!
> 
> I know I am rambling a bit and if you have made it this far, thanks for listening (reading, whatever ) Now for my QOTD: No, I do not grocery shop on the same day, plan my meals, or shop with a list. I really wish I did but I have not organized myself enough to do so. DBF and I are both government-employed social workers who work too much and both have somewhat crazy schedules. Most days we do not even get home until after 6 so dinner is usually something frozen and salads. I am always on the lookout for meals that can be made ahead of time and frozen!
> 
> I will try to be as active a member of this team as my schedule allows, and look forward to getting to know you all and going on this journey together!



Welcome to Team Donald!!! 



donac said:


> Good Monday morning
> Question of the Day
> 
> What is the one thing you do during the week that you really don't like to do?
> 
> What is the one thing you do during the week that you really love to do?
> 
> It does not have to do with doing the BL.



1. Any housework.  Period.  
2. I love to watch cooking shows and reading (not for work).



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Good Morning Team Donald!!  So, I wanted to share an idea that I found yesterday online somewhere...It's a visual motivator.  They had two containers, one labeled "Pounds to go" and the other labeled "Pounds Lost".  In the Pounds to Go container it had glass stones that each represented a pound that you want to lose.  For each pound lost, you move it to the pounds lost container!  I made up my own and as of now, I feel so ready to see them move over!!



What a GREAT idea.  Thanks for sharing!



araes2102 said:


> One thing I LOVE is our family movie nights. Every Friday we have a "picnic" in the living room and watch a movie together. This past Friday was Tangled... again, but only because it was DD and I got to choose  The one hard part of this movie nights is that we traditionally make this a "junk food" night, having pizza AND dessert! So now DBF and I try to make our food a little healthier. During Tangled we shared a thin crust veggie Freschetta and a salad while the kiddos had Taco Bell. We don't want to break tradition of letting them splurge on fast food every once in ahwile, helps to make the salads they eat all week go down easier



My DH's family did this all the time when he was growing up.  He has fond memories of these family times together.



VirataMama4 said:


> I did our taxes today and they've already been accepted!  We'll have our refund in time for our move and our big Disney trip.



Isn't it great when they are finished well ahead of the deadline?  The peace of mind is invaluable -- and I'm sure looking forward to your big Disney trip is a nice bonus too!



belledreamer said:


> Another victory today too!  I fit into the smallest spot on my belt today!  I haven't fit in that size since I got that belt!



Way to go!! 

Congratulations to Team Donald and all of the losers this week!  

I didn't do so well this weekend.  My DS was sick with a 24-hour stomach bug, and we didn't get much sleep at all.  I ended up drinking 2 cans of pop just to stay awake yesterday and had a little more sugar than I should have.  I also tend to eat more when I'm stressed out.  Uugghh.  Today was right back OP, though, and I got my exercise done.  Now, if I can just get my work done...
Good night, all!


----------



## araes2102

dvccruiser76 said:


> *happysummer won for Team Donald with 4.19% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*
> 
> Team Donald lost 65.0 pounds this week
> Team Mickey lost 36.9 pounds this week
> 
> *Team Donald leads the total weight loss with 252.6 pounds and Team Mickey has lost a total of 222.7 pounds!*
> 
> Both teams together have lost 475.3 pounds!!!! Amazing!



Go Team Donald and congrats happysummer!!!


----------



## akhaloha

mommyof2Pirates said:


> *karen*
> 
> 
> *akhaloha*
> 1-2  lbs a wk is a healthy loss so i would say you are doing an excellent job. What kind of vaccum did you buy? We have a lab and after we got him we went through 2 vaccums. Then we got a dyson. Its now  been 7 years and it still runs as good as the day we bought it. Completely worth the cost.



Thanks for the motivating words!  I bought a Hoover Wind Tunnel.  I thought about the Dyson, but I'm saving for our trip so I wanted to save the money.  Hope it lasts!   


jillbur said:


> Just out of curiosity, how much is a gallon of milk? DH and I were dicussing it. He thinks $6-7. I hate when he's right...so I'm hoping he's wrong for my sake and yours
> 
> Jill



At Safeway a half gallon is $5 and a gallon ranges from $8 - $9.  It's so much cheaper at Costco - about $5 for a gallon.  It took a while for the sticker shock to wear off when we first moved here.   



cjdj4 said:


> Great job on the loss! How old was your last vacuum? We bought a new one last year and it was scary what came up



Thanks!  Our vacuum was almost 9 years old. It's amazing it lasted so long with two dogs and Hawaii's red dirt. For those of you who don't know about Hawaii's red dirt it is a nightmare!! It stains everything. Even if you keep all your windows closed it gets in and leaves a mist everywhere. I love our new vacuum - it was amazing and scary how much it picked up!  


I have to apologize for my double posting earlier - I'm not sure how that happened.  I waited soooo long for it to post that I must have hit submit twice.   

Congrats to all our losers from both Team Donald and Team Mickey!


----------



## donac

Good Tuesday morning everyone.  

Well the germs that have been going around my classroom finally hit me.  My nose if clogged and my ear hurts.  

Congrats to all the losers this week especially happysummer for being our top loser. 

Sorry I don't have any time for replys this morning.  

Question of the Day 

 Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, Its Off to Lose Weight We Go! Happy, Grumpy, Dopey, Doc, Bashful, Sleepy, and Sneezy  which Dwarf are you feeling like today and why? (thank you Maria (Worfiedoodles from Team Mickey)) 

I think this is going to be Sneezy day and then throw in Grumpy since I hate getting a cold. 

Off to get a very hot shower to help clear our the sinuses. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

no time for replies this morning but I wanted to say congrats to HappySummer and all the other biggest losers this week.  I dont see Team Mickey's win as us loosing because we are all winners.  Getting Healthy and loosing weight.......there is no loosing in that right

QOTD: I always love this question.  I was sitting here deciding what dwarf I am feeling like today.....at 7am that was a hard decision to make.  I was going to say sleepy since I must have reset my alarm clock 10 times this morning but then I sneezed twice.  So today I am going with Sneezy.  (Am I the only odd person who actually enjoys sneezing)  Its such a great feeling.

Ok Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho its off to work I go.


----------



## mikamah

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, Its Off to Lose Weight We Go! Happy, Grumpy, Dopey, Doc, Bashful, Sleepy, and Sneezy  which Dwarf are you feeling like today and why? (thank you Maria (Worfiedoodles from Team Mickey))


Grumpy now, Dona since you stole the question from Maria that I was going to steal for my coaching next week.  Just kidding.  I'm feeling pretty Happy today.  I'm heading to work early, so I'll get out early, then hit the grocery store before picking up ds which is always a treat.  I took a good long walk with Poko this morning, and jogged for a good part of it.  So it's going to be a good day!! 

Congrats to Happy summer and all our biggest losers this weeek!!!!    Thank you SUe for all you hard work as weightkeeper. 

Have a great day!!!


----------



## jillbur

cjdj4 said:


> Hello Donalds! Happy Monday! So I was tested by bagels today My co-worker and person I share my office with was having the elementary teachers in our office all day for PD. She brought in Panera bagels for them. She had asiago cheese bagels and honey walnut cream cheese. Every time I walked into my office I could smell them calling me. The last time she did this in Nov. I ate 2 asiago bagels loaded with cream cheese. Today, I ate 1/2 of one with 2 teaspoons of cream cheese. I put it in my log and did not eat any other lunch. Boy was I starving by dinner, but I made it.
> 
> 
> 
> If you figure out geocaching will you fill me in?



I broke down and had an asiago cheese bagel on Sunday while my boys were in Sunday school. It was fantastic and it fit in my points somehow!

We geocache. Have you been to the website yet? Basically, people hide containers (some very tiny, some large) and you use your gps to find them. Then, you write your user name in the log and log it online. It's fun to see how many states you get get. Some containers may have little things to trade (lots of happy meal toys or something). My boys love it and call it treasure hunting. 




cjdj4 said:


> That is wonderful!
> 
> I know you didn't ask me, but I figured I would weigh in. A half gallon of organic milk is $4.00 here in Tampa. I have no idea what a gallon of regular milk costs, but I am going to look next time.




Next time I'm at the store I will look and see how much a half gallon of organic is here (western PA).




dvccruiser76 said:


> *This week's winning team with 17.31% is Team Mickey!!*
> 
> *Team Donald was not far behind with 15.0% for the week!*
> 
> Additional stats for the week!!!!
> 
> *happysummer won for Team Donald with 4.19% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*
> 
> *Congrats to lisah0711 who was Mickey's Team winner with 2.61%!*
> 
> Team Donald lost 65.0 pounds this week
> Team Mickey lost 36.9 pounds this week
> 
> *Team Donald leads the total weight loss with 252.6 pounds and Team Mickey has lost a total of 222.7 pounds!*
> 
> Both teams together have lost 475.3 pounds!!!! Amazing!
> 
> Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!
> 
> Have an OP week



Congrats to Team Mickey and *YAY for TEAM DONALD*! We are doing great!
252.6 pounds? That's amazing!




ougrad86 said:


> Had to catch up really quick.  DS is still very sick.  DH had the day off, took him to the doctor.  The quick test did not indicate strep, but they gave him antibiotics for a sinus infection.  Today was a teacher work day, so he had off, but he will need to take tomorrow off, was running a fever today.  I do not think he could concentrate anyway.  He won't be able to run for awhile either, luckily track season has not officially started.  He is living on soup and crackers, that is the only thing he feels like eating.  I gave him a break from wearing his mask after the doc appt today.  He feels miserable enough, and he is not fond of it, although he realizes that the more he wears it the better off he will be in the end.
> 
> Still trying to avoid it, but I accidentally picked up a bottle of Dr. Pepper he was drinking thinking it was my bottle of water.  There were side by side and I did not look, just grabbed and swigged.  Yuk!  First I hate Dr. Pepper, but now I will probably catch the cold.  But my throat has been feeling a little odd, so I am probably heading for it anyway.
> 
> Heading to be early tonight.  Maybe a good night sleep will help.
> 
> Night all.
> 
> Carol



Hope DS feels better soon!




buzz5985 said:


> The did a week last summer of no WDW - believe it or not it was pretty easy.  We did go to DTD a lot, and lounged around the pool at the Marriott (I had a week of my DF timeshare I traded)
> 
> 
> Janis



I creeped on your FB last night and showed DH the pics of HHI and Vero. I'm still working on it lol.




akhaloha said:


> At Safeway a half gallon is $5 and a gallon ranges from $8 - $9.  It's so much cheaper at Costco - about $5 for a gallon.  It took a while for the sticker shock to wear off when we first moved here.



I bought milk at Walmart last Friday and looked at the receipt. I bought a gallon of the Great Value brand 2% and it was $3.85. So, $5 a gallon at Costco isn't too bad!



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, Its Off to Lose Weight We Go! Happy, Grumpy, Dopey, Doc, Bashful, Sleepy, and Sneezy  which Dwarf are you feeling like today and why? (thank you Maria (Worfiedoodles from Team Mickey))



I am Happy and Sleepy. I know, right? I did not sleep too good, but I am in a good mood today. I feel ok and DH is still off of school, so I am looking forward to a fun afternoon with all my boys 

Off to teach, so I'll be back...

Jill


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

#1hoosierfan said:


> Good evening!
> 
> I also had a "bad" eating day yesterday.  I wanted chocolate soooo bad.  When dh ran to Walgreens to pick up a prescription I had him get a box of brownie mix.  I swear I was eating that batter like it was my JOB!   Of course by the time the brownies were baked, I didn't want any of them.
> 
> Got back on track today though and will be pretty far below my calorie allowance, (thanks to the killer plyo workout) so hopefully that will make up for yesterday.


As I always say...tomorrow is another day...well, i guess today is tomorrow, SO today is another day   Wishing you a wonderful OP day!



belledreamer said:


> Fairly smooth day at work today.  It's always harder to eat right on days I have to work, but I managed to get up in time to have Special K for breakfast and make myself a turkey sandwich on wheat with a low fat cheese stick and two servings of grapes.
> 
> Eating 5 servings of fruit and veggies has really been a challenge for me.  I remember several days where fruit and veggies didn't even come into the picture (Not that my mom didn't try, I just didn't want to eat it) but I've really been making an effort to try and do better about that.  Having the strawberries and grapes already prepped has been a massive help; just have to take it out of the fridge and eat.  Already looking forward to the bowl of strawberries I'm gonna have later. Yummy!
> 
> Spent 35 minutes on the exercise bike and 25 on the treadmill yesterday at the gym so I'm really pleased about that.  Legs are pretty sore today though so I think I'll do a little Just Dance instead tonight.  Need to get some cleaning and laundry done too before my day of rest and relaxation.
> 
> Another victory today too!  I fit into the smallest spot on my belt today!  I haven't fit in that size since I got that belt!


You GO Girl!!  Pretty soon you will need a new belt!!



donac said:


> Judy I got to see Beauty and the Beast yesterday afternoon.  I told dh I was going to see it and he got a little upset that he wanted to go but I am really glad that he didn't.  I wasn't along in the theater but it was not packed and I had no one very close to me.
> 
> For me it holds a lot of memories and I was crying during the first scene.  I worked with the local high school on that show 4 years ago.  We were working on Lumiere's costume almost up until opening night.   It was the most exciting show I have ever done but it was also the most upsetting show I have ever done.  I am glad I am not working with that director anymore but I miss the guy who was the set and costume designer and I think that is why I was crying.
> 
> I also cried in the ballroom scene because I can't believe that my ds is going to graduate college in a few months and that was the first movie we ever took him to.
> 
> I am glad that I went though.  I can't wait to see Finding Nemo.  I think that will look amazing in 3d.


Dona, I cried too.  This just brings back so many memories from so many different parts of my life. It's so hard to believe kids grow up so fast.  As a college counselor I feel like I graduate my own kids every year...can't imagine what will happen when I am a mom...hang in there!! YES!  So excited for Nemo 3D!!  I'm hoping to bring the little nephew to that one this summer 



pjlla said:


> Dinner was good and quick and easy.  Ended up putting asian black bean garlic sauce on DH's portion of the pork roast.  It is salty, but much lower carb than the bbq sauce I used for the kids.  I had a bit of each for my protein, no carb, sauteed green beans with carmelized onions and sundried tomatoes for a side.
> 
> I've had a really low Point day today, which is good after the popcorn craziness of yesterday!
> 
> I was hoping to do some scrapping tonight, but I'm out of photos!  I officially finished my Mother/Son 2010 WDW album yesterday (WOOHOO!) and it's time to order photos for the next project!
> 
> Off to look at pictures!..................p


P, LOVE that feeling!!!  When I complete a book and have to order more pictures I feel like I actually did something!!!  Keep going!!!  You inspire me!



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Donalds!
> 
> I had quite the short day today. I woke up when my 3rd alarm went off at 8:15 AM and by 9:15, I was asleep again. I didn't wake up until 1:15 PM. I didn't eat at all until almost 4:30 PM.  to all. So, I've basically been up for less than 7 hours.
> 
> I wondered if it was the meds, but I just got off the phone with my doctor and he highly doubts that the meds are making me sleep that much. I mentioned how I don't have any caffeine in my diet and you should have heard the sound he made.  I guess I better start having some caffeine in my diet.
> 
> I don't drink coffee, but I love tea.  I will start adding a cup to my morning routine. Someone else suggested that I try different things to keep me from napping. One of her ideas: exercise.  I'm laughing because I require much less sleep (aka no napping) when I exercise. I even mentioned that to my doctor. I definitely need to add exercising back into my routine.


CC, when I first went G-F I was tired all the time but the exercise did help. My Dr. told me to go back on caffeine and to up my vitamins (I think it was the Vitamin D particularly since that is always my low one)  It helped a lot   I hope things stabilize for you!!



melmar136 said:


> just caught up after not being on for a few days, and with the slowness I hope this works!
> 
> Yesterday was a bad eating day.  My ex in-laws invited me and DD over to watch the football game.  (yes, you read that right...EX in-laws!  They like me more than their son since we divorced!)    My ex mil is a fantastic cook, and she had a ton of snacks.  I tried not to eat too much, except for this caramel popcorn she makes.  We tell her she is evil for making it.  It is one of those things that once you start eating, you just can't stop.  She doesn't know I am trying to lose weight, and she knows how much I love it, so I can't fault her for doing it.  She sent me home with a big bag of it, which I am going to bring to a friend's.  I woke up at 2:30 this morning, feeling sooo sick to my stomach.  I layed there feeling sick until I got up to take some Tums at 4:30, and finally fell back to sleep right before the alarm went off at 5.  DD had today off from school, so I decided to stay home too.  I felt sick off and on all day.  My body is punishing me for eating that crap yesterday!  It is saying, "hey!  I thought we were eating healthier!!!"
> 
> I didn't eat much at all today, so that is good.  Maybe that will make up for blowing it yesterday.  And, I made a very interesting dinner...skate wing.  It's a ray, and tasted like a mild, flaky white fish.  They were cooking up samples at Wegman's yesterday and after trying it, I bought some.  Only 90 calories in 3.5 ounces too!


OOOh! Skate wing sounds interesting!  How was it cooked?



cjdj4 said:


> Hello Donalds! Happy Monday! So I was tested by bagels today My co-worker and person I share my office with was having the elementary teachers in our office all day for PD. She brought in Panera bagels for them. She had asiago cheese bagels and honey walnut cream cheese. Every time I walked into my office I could smell them calling me. The last time she did this in Nov. I ate 2 asiago bagels loaded with cream cheese. Today, I ate 1/2 of one with 2 teaspoons of cream cheese. I put it in my log and did not eat any other lunch. Boy was I starving by dinner, but I made it.


That is awesome!!!  In the kitchen at school they always have some "treat" when I get my coffee.  I learned that I should just get my coffee later...after everyone has eaten up the "treat"   Way to go!!



ougrad86 said:


> I look at a few recipes a week, and will pick up the ingredients for those in addition to our regular groceries.  Saw a good looking one on WW today for African Meatloaf.  Sounded quite intriging!
> 
> Had to catch up really quick.  DS is still very sick.  DH had the day off, took him to the doctor.  The quick test did not indicate strep, but they gave him antibiotics for a sinus infection.  Today was a teacher work day, so he had off, but he will need to take tomorrow off, was running a fever today.  I do not think he could concentrate anyway.  He won't be able to run for awhile either, luckily track season has not officially started.  He is living on soup and crackers, that is the only thing he feels like eating.  I gave him a break from wearing his mask after the doc appt today.  He feels miserable enough, and he is not fond of it, although he realizes that the more he wears it the better off he will be in the end.
> 
> Still trying to avoid it, but I accidentally picked up a bottle of Dr. Pepper he was drinking thinking it was my bottle of water.  There were side by side and I did not look, just grabbed and swigged.  Yuk!  First I hate Dr. Pepper, but now I will probably catch the cold.  But my throat has been feeling a little odd, so I am probably heading for it anyway.


Oh Carol, so sorry that DS is still sick and DH has joined that bandwagon   I hope that you do not get the yuckies too!! 

African Meatloaf sounds very interesting!!  What is in it and did you make it yet?  I just wonder about the taste?



donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning everyone.
> 
> Well the germs that have been going around my classroom finally hit me.  My nose if clogged and my ear hurts.
> 
> Congrats to all the losers this week especially happysummer for being our top loser.
> 
> Sorry I don't have any time for replys this morning.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, Its Off to Lose Weight We Go! Happy, Grumpy, Dopey, Doc, Bashful, Sleepy, and Sneezy  which Dwarf are you feeling like today and why? (thank you Maria (Worfiedoodles from Team Mickey))
> 
> I think this is going to be Sneezy day and then throw in Grumpy since I hate getting a cold.
> 
> Off to get a very hot shower to help clear our the sinuses.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


I think I am currently Sleepy...if the academic day began around 9am I would be fine but this 8am stuff kills me (clearly I am not a morning person) Still waiting to get some coffee since i see the "treats" are still sitting in the kitchen....may just skip it all together since I am eating lunch at 12:30 



jillbur said:


> I broke down and had an asiago cheese bagel on Sunday while my boys were in Sunday school. It was fantastic and it fit in my points somehow!
> 
> We geocache. Have you been to the website yet? Basically, people hide containers (some very tiny, some large) and you use your gps to find them. Then, you write your user name in the log and log it online. It's fun to see how many states you get get. Some containers may have little things to trade (lots of happy meal toys or something). My boys love it and call it treasure hunting.


Yup, I was on the website and it looks so interesting!  To me, it looks like I would be better off doing it in the spring since the snow is now pretty prohibitive (looking at the locations near me!)  I'm excited to check them out!  Should I bring things with me just in case I should leave a little treasure?

************************************
I woke up today thinking it was Wednesday....Duh!  Only 2 students today and a private client tonight...not a bad day!

I made it to spin last night and only burned 515   Normally I am around 550 or so...guess I wimped out somewhere during the class?  Tonight is just ellip so I know I will only burn around 300...unless I can get there early and hit the weights? I'm feeling a little off kilter today...

On the good news front....I HAVE A SECOND INTERVIEW!!! So excited for this one!!  I am one of 2 finalists and will spend almost the entire day at the school...meeting students, parents, Board members   I still need a new suit for this one (Lord and Taylor here I come!) So, I have a week to prepare and break in some new shoes...heehee!

CONGRATULATIONS!!! to all of the losers this week!  Especially to Happysummer ~ what is your secret for the weight loss???  Although we did not beat Mickey in %, we are still winning in pounds!!  Keep up the AMAZING work Donalds!!

Thanks again for coaching Rose (last week) and Dona (this week)  You guys are absolutely inspirational!!!


----------



## belledreamer

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, Its Off to Lose Weight We Go! Happy, Grumpy, Dopey, Doc, Bashful, Sleepy, and Sneezy  which Dwarf are you feeling like today and why?



This question made me smile. 

If I had to guess, I'll go with Happy since today is my do nothing day. R&R, here I come!


----------



## liesel

Good morning Donalds (afternoon for some of you)!

Congrats to all the losers and maintainers this week, everyone is doing a fabulous job!

I'll try to pop in more, I am leaving in 3 days for DL and the Tink, my first half!  I am excited and very very nervous !  DH told me last night its just another long run.  I said yes, but on this long run I'm being chased by people trying to get me on a bus!  

QOTD: I'll pick Sleepy since I had to get up early to take the kids to the dentist before school and my sleep hasn't been as good as it should be the last 2 nights.  I'll try to work on relaxing more.

*Kathy* I'm glad you're happy today!   on fighting over who gets to steal Maria's wonderful QOTDs.

*Dona* Thanks so much for coaching this week!  *Rose* Thanks so much for coaching last week!

*akaloha* I agree, a 1 to 2 pound loss per week is fantastic!  We lived on Oahu for 6 months (work assignment for DH) and the grocery bill is one of the very few things I don't miss, otherwise it was a blast!  I couldn't believe the grocery prices, then I thought, what are you going to do, not buy food?!

*Karen* Hi there!  Good luck on your second interview!

*CC* I hope your body adjusts to all the changes soon and you can get in a good routine.  

*Pamela*  for finishing a scrapbook!  I'm so far behind on making photobooks.

*Ruthie* I read your story and am pulling for you!  I was put on bed rest for 5 months when I was pregnant with my DD.  My first workout after she was born was a 10 minute walk that was exhausting, I had lost so much fitness.  Now Sunday I am running my first half marathon!  I know you can reach your goals!

*Jill* I have friends who geocache and love it, we'd love to try it with the kids someday!

Welcome to all the new Team Donald members!

I hope everyone in the Pacific Northwest is doing well with all this snow, I used to live in Everett, Washington before moving to Colorado and I remember how little snow it takes to shut down Seattle!

I hope everyone has a wonderful OP day!


----------



## JacksLilWench

cjdj4 said:


> Seriously, why do we need clean clothes?



They just end up dirty again anyway! 



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, Its Off to Lose Weight We Go! Happy, Grumpy, Dopey, Doc, Bashful, Sleepy, and Sneezy  which Dwarf are you feeling like today and why? (thank you Maria (Worfiedoodles from Team Mickey))
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I will say I feel like Dopey...I really don't feel like talking to anyone today, but not in a bad-mood kind of way.  I just feel like observing stuff today 

~~~~~~~
Congrats to all the losers!  I totally forgot to send in my weight yesterday- oops!  I still have time to get my HH points in though, hopefully!!


----------



## jillbur

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Yup, I was on the website and it looks so interesting!  To me, it looks like I would be better off doing it in the spring since the snow is now pretty prohibitive (looking at the locations near me!)  I'm excited to check them out!  Should I bring things with me just in case I should leave a little treasure?
> 
> 
> On the good news front....I HAVE A SECOND INTERVIEW!!! So excited for this one!!  I am one of 2 finalists and will spend almost the entire day at the school...meeting students, parents, Board members   I still need a new suit for this one (Lord and Taylor here I come!) So, I have a week to prepare and break in some new shoes...heehee!



Yes, caching is better when the weather is nicer if you are going to be out walking in the woods or something. Now everywhere we go on vacation, DH has to get at least one cache. We didn't at WDW, though. None on property and we didn't have a car. 

CONGRATS on the second interview! I hope you get it!




liesel said:


> I'll try to pop in more, I am leaving in 3 days for DL and the Tink, my first half!  I am excited and very very nervous !  DH told me last night its just another long run.  I said yes, but on this long run I'm being chased by people trying to get me on a bus!
> 
> 
> *Jill* I have friends who geocache and love it, we'd love to try it with the kids someday!



Im so jelly that you're doing the Tink! I want to do a Disney race so bad, but they are hard to fit into my schedule since we live far from both. Good Luck and you'll do fine!

Our kids love caching. So does the dog lol. Especially when we go on long hikes in the woods. 


*Janis*~Dh texted me at work. DVC called and left me a message. I'm guessing it's because I ordered the free CD to show DH. His text read "DVC called and left a mssg for you. At the end she says have a magical day. It was cute."  I told him he could have a magical day when ever we wanted if we owned DVC 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

After work I am going to JCPenneys to buy my boys new shirts. They are having their pictures taken on Thursday and I want new shirts for the picture. I may stop and get a salad at Wendy's too. Hopefully I can get a good workout in. I went over my calories yesterday when I ate some ice cream. It was 52 in January in western PA. I wanted ice cream lol. Of course, I gained a pound, so I need to work it off. 

I'll be back later to check in!

Jill


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

buzz5985 said:


> 7 grain bread, rolls for DS (holds up better in his backpack) Irish bread for my DFJanis



Hi Janis I'd love it if you would share your bread recipes. Us Irish girls love our carbs (well I do anyway




GoofyPredsFan said:


> Good Morning Team Donald!!  So, I wanted to share an idea that I found yesterday online somewhere...It's a visual motivator.  They had two containers, one labeled "Pounds to go" and the other labeled "Pounds Lost".  In the Pounds to Go container it had glass stones that each represented a pound that you want to lose.  For each pound lost, you move it to the pounds lost container!  I made up my own and as of now, I feel so ready to see them move over!!




Love this-def stealing this idea





dvccruiser76 said:


> Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 3!
> This weeks group loss = 65.0 pounds!
> Average percentage of weight lost 0.63 %
> Total group weight loss so far 252.6 pounds!
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> Brilliant progress everyone
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 3 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 0.95% - klmrph
> #9 - TIE - 0.97% - Luvbaloo & Scraggy
> #8 - 1.05% - melmar136
> #7 - 1.06% - dizzydrop
> #6 - 1.23% - luvpoohandcompany
> #5 - 1.45% - jenanderson
> #4 - 1.60 - Disneyluvr
> #3 - 1.83% - pooh2001
> #2 - 2.98% - Jubilee *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 3 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 4.19% - happysummer *
> 
> Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.
> 
> Have a healthy day!
> *Congratulations happysummer!!! *
> 
> I am so thrilled to be on this list Congratilations to everyone whether you're on the list or not we are all winners


----------



## Disneyluvr

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, Its Off to Lose Weight We Go! Happy, Grumpy, Dopey, Doc, Bashful, Sleepy, and Sneezy  which Dwarf are you feeling like today and why? (thank you Maria (Worfiedoodles from Team Mickey))



I am having a SLEEPY kind of day! trainings every weekend are kicking my butt! I really would love to be a bad teacher and just put on a movie but my conscience won't let me! So I'm really hoping to get to bed semi-early tonight


----------



## momofdjc

donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning everyone.
> 
> Well the germs that have been going around my classroom finally hit me.  My nose if clogged and my ear hurts.
> 
> Congrats to all the losers this week especially happysummer for being our top loser.
> 
> Sorry I don't have any time for replys this morning.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, Its Off to Lose Weight We Go! Happy, Grumpy, Dopey, Doc, Bashful, Sleepy, and Sneezy  which Dwarf are you feeling like today and why? (thank you Maria (Worfiedoodles from Team Mickey))
> 
> I think this is going to be Sneezy day and then throw in Grumpy since I hate getting a cold.
> 
> Off to get a very hot shower to help clear our the sinuses.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



It's a Sleepy day for me today.  DH woke me up at 2:30 to look at something on his face (he works second shift so I didn't see him before I went to bed) and then DS7 woke me up at 3:30 with his ankle hurting.  He tends to have growing pains that wake him up during the night at times - makes for a long day the next day.  


Congrats happysummer on being Team Donald's biggest loser!


----------



## Disneyluvr

dvccruiser76 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> First some stats
> 
> MAINTAINERS:
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 0
> 
> LOSERS:
> Current Participants-------------79!
> not reporting in for 1 week-----8
> not reporting in for 2 weeks----10
> not reporting in for 3 weeks----8
> Excused--------------------------1
> weigh ins-------------------------52
> gains-----------------------------7
> maintains------------------------7
> losses----------------------------36
> new or returning members ----2
> 
> 
> Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 3!
> This weeks group loss = 65.0 pounds!
> Average percentage of weight lost 0.63 %
> Total group weight loss so far 252.6 pounds!
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 3?
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 3 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 0.95% - klmrph
> #9 - TIE - 0.97% - Luvbaloo & Scraggy
> #8 - 1.05% - melmar136
> #7 - 1.06% - dizzydrop
> #6 - 1.23% - luvpoohandcompany
> #5 - 1.45% - jenanderson
> #4 - 1.60 - Disneyluvr
> #3 - 1.83% - pooh2001
> #2 - 2.98% - Jubilee *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 3 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 4.19% - happysummer *
> 
> Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.
> 
> Have a healthy day!
> *Congratulations happysummer!!! *
> 
> What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week! :
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Team Donald!! Everyone is doing a great job! Lose, Gain or Maintain:  just by being here and committing to your health you are a WINNER!
> 
> Congrats on the awesome loss happysummer!!
> 
> I am sooo excited to be in the top 10 this week!


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, Its Off to Lose Weight We Go! Happy, Grumpy, Dopey, Doc, Bashful, Sleepy, and Sneezy  which Dwarf are you feeling like today and why? (thank you Maria (Worfiedoodles from Team Mickey))
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Hello everyone!!  So, I was going to pick Dopey cause I always feel dopey,  But today, I have to go with Doc.  Yesterday my son told me he didn't feel real good, but we couldn't pinpoint anything, and he had no fever.  Well today I got that phone call from the nurse.  So, I had to go pick him up, he had a fever of 101.5   Now, I'm taking care of the sick one and am suspicious of strep, as it is going around and the symptoms fit.  We go to the doc in the morning, so we'll see!!


----------



## buzz5985

donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning everyone.
> 
> Well the germs that have been going around my classroom finally hit me.  My nose if clogged and my ear hurts.
> 
> Congrats to all the losers this week especially happysummer for being our top loser.
> 
> Sorry I don't have any time for replys this morning.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, Its Off to Lose Weight We Go! Happy, Grumpy, Dopey, Doc, Bashful, Sleepy, and Sneezy  which Dwarf are you feeling like today and why? (thank you Maria (Worfiedoodles from Team Mickey))
> 
> I think this is going to be Sneezy day and then throw in Grumpy since I hate getting a cold.
> 
> Off to get a very hot shower to help clear our the sinuses.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I would have to go with Happy.  I had a good day, it was 55 degrees out, work is going well - I can find nothing to complain about.  (Don't tell DH I said that )



jillbur said:


> I creeped on your FB last night and showed DH the pics of HHI and Vero. I'm still working on it lol.
> Jill



The pictures really don't do the places justice.  Have you mentioned the jacuzzi yet??  Privacy in the Master BR??  



jillbur said:


> *Janis*~Dh texted me at work. DVC called and left me a message. I'm guessing it's because I ordered the free CD to show DH. His text read "DVC called and left a mssg for you. At the end she says have a magical day. It was cute."  I told him he could have a magical day when ever we wanted if we owned DVC



I get tears in my eyes when the first person we see at DVC tells us "Welcome Home".  




luvpoohandcompany said:


> Hi Janis I'd love it if you would share your bread recipes. Us Irish girls love our carbs (well I do anyway



Six Grain Bread - 
http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/six-grain-bread-recipe

Beautiful Burger Buns (I get 11 buns out of this recipe)
http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/beautiful-burger-buns-recipe

Pretzels - 
http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/hot-buttered-soft-pretzels-recipe

Oatmeal Toasting Bread
http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/oatmeal-toasting-and-sandwich-bread-recipe

Honey Wheat Rolls - I also shape these into sandwich rolls
http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/honey-wheat-rolls-recipe

Soft as Wonder Bread
http://www.food.com/recipe/soft-as-wonder-white-bread-154576

Rosie's Irish Bread - my Father loves this.
http://www.food.com/recipe/irish-rosies-irish-soda-bread-20616

Janis


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

mikamah said:


> Grumpy now, Dona since you stole the question from Maria that I was going to steal for my coaching next week.  Just kidding.  I'm feeling pretty Happy today.  I'm heading to work early, so I'll get out early, then hit the grocery store before picking up ds which is always a treat.  I took a good long walk with Poko this morning, and jogged for a good part of it.  So it's going to be a good day!!
> 
> Congrats to Happy summer and all our biggest losers this weeek!!!!    Thank you SUe for all you hard work as weightkeeper.
> 
> Have a great day!!!



Way to go kathy. That was a great way to get the day started.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> As I always say...tomorrow is another day...well, i guess today is tomorrow, SO today is another day   Wishing you a wonderful OP day!
> 
> 
> You GO Girl!!  Pretty soon you will need a new belt!!
> 
> 
> Dona, I cried too.  This just brings back so many memories from so many different parts of my life. It's so hard to believe kids grow up so fast.  As a college counselor I feel like I graduate my own kids every year...can't imagine what will happen when I am a mom...hang in there!! YES!  So excited for Nemo 3D!!  I'm hoping to bring the little nephew to that one this summer
> 
> 
> P, LOVE that feeling!!!  When I complete a book and have to order more pictures I feel like I actually did something!!!  Keep going!!!  You inspire me!
> 
> 
> CC, when I first went G-F I was tired all the time but the exercise did help. My Dr. told me to go back on caffeine and to up my vitamins (I think it was the Vitamin D particularly since that is always my low one)  It helped a lot   I hope things stabilize for you!!
> 
> 
> OOOh! Skate wing sounds interesting!  How was it cooked?
> 
> 
> That is awesome!!!  In the kitchen at school they always have some "treat" when I get my coffee.  I learned that I should just get my coffee later...after everyone has eaten up the "treat"   Way to go!!
> 
> 
> Oh Carol, so sorry that DS is still sick and DH has joined that bandwagon   I hope that you do not get the yuckies too!!
> 
> African Meatloaf sounds very interesting!!  What is in it and did you make it yet?  I just wonder about the taste?
> 
> 
> I think I am currently Sleepy...if the academic day began around 9am I would be fine but this 8am stuff kills me (clearly I am not a morning person) Still waiting to get some coffee since i see the "treats" are still sitting in the kitchen....may just skip it all together since I am eating lunch at 12:30
> 
> 
> Yup, I was on the website and it looks so interesting!  To me, it looks like I would be better off doing it in the spring since the snow is now pretty prohibitive (looking at the locations near me!)  I'm excited to check them out!  Should I bring things with me just in case I should leave a little treasure?
> 
> ************************************
> I woke up today thinking it was Wednesday....Duh!  Only 2 students today and a private client tonight...not a bad day!
> 
> I made it to spin last night and only burned 515   Normally I am around 550 or so...guess I wimped out somewhere during the class?  Tonight is just ellip so I know I will only burn around 300...unless I can get there early and hit the weights? I'm feeling a little off kilter today...
> 
> On the good news front....I HAVE A SECOND INTERVIEW!!! So excited for this one!!  I am one of 2 finalists and will spend almost the entire day at the school...meeting students, parents, Board members   I still need a new suit for this one (Lord and Taylor here I come!) So, I have a week to prepare and break in some new shoes...heehee!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!! to all of the losers this week!  Especially to Happysummer ~ what is your secret for the weight loss???  Although we did not beat Mickey in %, we are still winning in pounds!!  Keep up the AMAZING work Donalds!!
> 
> Thanks again for coaching Rose (last week) and Dona (this week)  You guys are absolutely inspirational!!!



Congrats on the second interview. Have fun shopping. 




liesel said:


> Good morning Donalds (afternoon for some of you)!
> 
> Congrats to all the losers and maintainers this week, everyone is doing a fabulous job!
> 
> I'll try to pop in more, I am leaving in 3 days for DL and the Tink, my first half!  I am excited and very very nervous !  DH told me last night its just another long run.  I said yes, but on this long run I'm being chased by people trying to get me on a bus!
> 
> QOTD: I'll pick Sleepy since I had to get up early to take the kids to the dentist before school and my sleep hasn't been as good as it should be the last 2 nights.  I'll try to work on relaxing more.
> 
> *Kathy* I'm glad you're happy today!   on fighting over who gets to steal Maria's wonderful QOTDs.
> 
> *Dona* Thanks so much for coaching this week!  *Rose* Thanks so much for coaching last week!
> 
> *akaloha* I agree, a 1 to 2 pound loss per week is fantastic!  We lived on Oahu for 6 months (work assignment for DH) and the grocery bill is one of the very few things I don't miss, otherwise it was a blast!  I couldn't believe the grocery prices, then I thought, what are you going to do, not buy food?!
> 
> *Karen* Hi there!  Good luck on your second interview!
> 
> *CC* I hope your body adjusts to all the changes soon and you can get in a good routine.
> 
> *Pamela*  for finishing a scrapbook!  I'm so far behind on making photobooks.
> 
> *Ruthie* I read your story and am pulling for you!  I was put on bed rest for 5 months when I was pregnant with my DD.  My first workout after she was born was a 10 minute walk that was exhausting, I had lost so much fitness.  Now Sunday I am running my first half marathon!  I know you can reach your goals!
> 
> *Jill* I have friends who geocache and love it, we'd love to try it with the kids someday!
> 
> Welcome to all the new Team Donald members!
> 
> I hope everyone in the Pacific Northwest is doing well with all this snow, I used to live in Everett, Washington before moving to Colorado and I remember how little snow it takes to shut down Seattle!
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful OP day!


i am so excited for you lisa. Once the race gets started those nerves will fade and you will have the time of your life.




jillbur said:


> Yes, caching is better when the weather is nicer if you are going to be out walking in the woods or something. Now everywhere we go on vacation, DH has to get at least one cache. We didn't at WDW, though. None on property and we didn't have a car.
> 
> CONGRATS on the second interview! I hope you get it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im so jelly that you're doing the Tink! I want to do a Disney race so bad, but they are hard to fit into my schedule since we live far from both. Good Luck and you'll do fine!
> 
> Our kids love caching. So does the dog lol. Especially when we go on long hikes in the woods.
> 
> 
> *Janis*~Dh texted me at work. DVC called and left me a message. I'm guessing it's because I ordered the free CD to show DH. His text read "DVC called and left a mssg for you. At the end she says have a magical day. It was cute."  I told him he could have a magical day when ever we wanted if we owned DVC
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> After work I am going to JCPenneys to buy my boys new shirts. They are having their pictures taken on Thursday and I want new shirts for the picture. I may stop and get a salad at Wendy's too. Hopefully I can get a good workout in. I went over my calories yesterday when I ate some ice cream. It was 52 in January in western PA. I wanted ice cream lol. Of course, I gained a pound, so I need to work it off.
> 
> I'll be back later to check in!
> 
> Jill



We were in the 50's in eastern pa today and i totally was craving an ice cream too. Isnt it funny how the brain works. Lucky for me i wasnt near any ice cream stores.



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Hello everyone!!  So, I was going to pick Dopey cause I always feel dopey,  But today, I have to go with Doc.  Yesterday my son told me he didn't feel real good, but we couldn't pinpoint anything, and he had no fever.  Well today I got that phone call from the nurse.  So, I had to go pick him up, he had a fever of 101.5   Now, I'm taking care of the sick one and am suspicious of strep, as it is going around and the symptoms fit.  We go to the doc in the morning, so we'll see!!



Uggh i hope ds feels better soon. Strep is really going around our area right now too

I am sitting at the pool watching ryans swim class. I had an awesome zumba class toonight. Its been 3 days without exercise so i was so excited to be out there shaking my booty.


----------



## melmar136

wow!  it is amazing how much both teams have lost, combined in 3 weeks!  Yay us!  

Karen, I dusted the skate wing with pan searing flour, then cooked in a tbsp of olive oil.  Then, when cooked almost through, added 1 tbsp "basting oil" which is basically olive oil with spices and one tsp of this pre-packaged lemon butter sauce.  If they don't have more skate next week, I think I'll try another white fish.  

Tonite I made tacos with 99% fat free ground turkey, instead of hamburg for the first time...not bad!

Jill, try www.dvcrequest.com if you would like to try renting points to convince DH!


----------



## belledreamer

Awesome day today!  I did absolutely NOTHING!  Slept in late, ate grapes, relaxed with the cat...I really need to do these kind of days more often. 

But I didn't end up spending the day writing like I thought I would...  I spent the day singing!  

I was just introduced to Les Miserables last night and fell in love with the song "A Little Drop of Rain" and was determined to sing it with somebody.  I ended up finding a awesome male vocalist on Youtube and spent the rest of day recording the duet.

It took all day, but I finished it! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRN5AXkGg_w

I really wish I could see it on Broadway now...


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Belledreamer
that is a great song and you sing so beautifully. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## #1hoosierfan

I listened to you song Belledreamer.  Awesome!


----------



## donaldandpirates

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, Its Off to Lose Weight We Go! Happy, Grumpy, Dopey, Doc, Bashful, Sleepy, and Sneezy  which Dwarf are you feeling like today and why? (thank you Maria (Worfiedoodles from Team Mickey))



Sleepy.   My DS was kind enough to share his 24-hour bug.  I didn't really think about losing weight, exercising, staying on any sort of a plan today, but I didn't really eat much of anything either.  Hopefully, tomorrow will be better.   



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> On the good news front....I HAVE A SECOND INTERVIEW!!! So excited for this one!!  I am one of 2 finalists and will spend almost the entire day at the school...meeting students, parents, Board members   I still need a new suit for this one (Lord and Taylor here I come!) So, I have a week to prepare and break in some new shoes...heehee!



Congratulations!  I hope it goes well.


----------



## jillbur

buzz5985 said:


> The pictures really don't do the places justice.  Have you mentioned the jacuzzi yet??  Privacy in the Master BR??
> 
> I get tears in my eyes when the first person we see at DVC tells us "Welcome Home".
> 
> Janis



I've mentioned everything  Thanks again for all the help.




melmar136 said:


> Jill, try www.dvcrequest.com if you would like to try renting points to convince DH!



Thanks for the site. I'll have to check it out tomorrow! I just wish airfare wasn't so much!

Jill


----------



## akhaloha

belledreamer said:


> Awesome day today!  I did absolutely NOTHING!  Slept in late, ate grapes, relaxed with the cat...I really need to do these kind of days more often.
> 
> But I didn't end up spending the day writing like I thought I would...  I spent the day singing!
> 
> I was just introduced to Les Miserables last night and fell in love with the song "A Little Drop of Rain" and was determined to sing it with somebody.  I ended up finding a awesome male vocalist on Youtube and spent the rest of day recording the duet.
> 
> It took all day, but I finished it!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRN5AXkGg_w
> 
> I really wish I could see it on Broadway now...




You have a beautiful voice!  Thanks for sharing with us!!


----------



## akhaloha

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, Its Off to Lose Weight We Go! Happy, Grumpy, Dopey, Doc, Bashful, Sleepy, and Sneezy  which Dwarf are you feeling like today and why? (thank you Maria (Worfiedoodles from Team Mickey))



I was feeling a little Grumpy today - too much work to get done - not enough time.  Now I'm Sleepy!


----------



## araes2102

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, Its Off to Lose Weight We Go! Happy, Grumpy, Dopey, Doc, Bashful, Sleepy, and Sneezy  which Dwarf are you feeling like today and why? (thank you Maria (Worfiedoodles from Team Mickey))



When I first read the QOTD this am, I was Happy! Felt good, had a good workout, been OP for days and overall doing well. After a long day of working and kids and stress I am more like Grumpy. Gonna watch some Biggest Loser and try to make myself Sleepy 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> On the good news front....I HAVE A SECOND INTERVIEW!!! So excited for this one!!



Good luck! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! 



liesel said:


> I'll try to pop in more, I am leaving in 3 days for DL and the Tink, my first half!  I am excited and very very nervous !  DH told me last night its just another long run.  I said yes, but on this long run I'm being chased by people trying to get me on a bus!



How awesome! I have never done a marathon before, all of guys who run the Disney ones are giving me inspiration! And have fun at the happiest place on Earth! 



jillbur said:


> Dh texted me at work. DVC called and left me a message. I'm guessing it's because I ordered the free CD to show DH. His text read "DVC called and left a mssg for you. At the end she says have a magical day. It was cute."  I told him he could have a magical day when ever we wanted if we owned DVC



That IS cute! I hope DH goes for it and you become proud DVCers!



buzz5985 said:


> Six Grain Bread -
> http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/six-grain-bread-recipe
> 
> Beautiful Burger Buns (I get 11 buns out of this recipe)
> http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/beautiful-burger-buns-recipe
> 
> Pretzels -
> http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/hot-buttered-soft-pretzels-recipe
> 
> Oatmeal Toasting Bread
> http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/oatmeal-toasting-and-sandwich-bread-recipe
> 
> Honey Wheat Rolls - I also shape these into sandwich rolls
> http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/honey-wheat-rolls-recipe
> 
> Soft as Wonder Bread
> http://www.food.com/recipe/soft-as-wonder-white-bread-154576
> 
> Rosie's Irish Bread - my Father loves this.
> http://www.food.com/recipe/irish-rosies-irish-soda-bread-20616



Thanks! I can't wait to try one (or all) of these! I have never made bread before and these sound delish! 



belledreamer said:


> I was just introduced to Les Miserables last night and fell in love with the song "A Little Drop of Rain" and was determined to sing it with somebody.  I ended up finding a awesome male vocalist on Youtube and spent the rest of day recording the duet.
> 
> It took all day, but I finished it!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRN5AXkGg_w
> 
> I really wish I could see it on Broadway now...



Fantastic job! You have an amazing voice 

******************************************************

Sounds like many Donalds, and their kids, are getting sick! Hope everyone feels better (and that whatever's going around doesn't travel here to AZ! LOL)

Oh, and I think the milk discussion is fascinating! I never realized there could be such a price difference around the country on something so common and non-controversial (at least when compared to gas!). I just bought a gallon at Albertson's for $1.57! I feel lucky to not be paying $3+... DS would drink me out of house and home!


----------



## amykathleen2005

belledreamer said:


> Awesome day today!  I did absolutely NOTHING!  Slept in late, ate grapes, relaxed with the cat...I really need to do these kind of days more often.
> 
> But I didn't end up spending the day writing like I thought I would...  I spent the day singing!
> 
> I was just introduced to Les Miserables last night and fell in love with the song "A Little Drop of Rain" and was determined to sing it with somebody.  I ended up finding a awesome male vocalist on Youtube and spent the rest of day recording the duet.
> 
> It took all day, but I finished it!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRN5AXkGg_w
> 
> I really wish I could see it on Broadway now...



Beautiful! Love Les Mis.


----------



## donac

Good Wednesday morning everyone.

I hope everyone who is sick starts to feel better soon.  My ear doesn't hurt this morning and just my nose is a little clogged.  

RemembertheMagic98  Congrats on the second interview.  Good luck shopping and make sure that the shoes are broken in.

liesel Good luck on your half. Have a great time. 

melmar136  the skate sounds delicious.  My ds1 doesn't like fish and will not be home for dinnner on Tuesday night.  Tuesday night may become fish night. 

buzz5985  thanks for the bread recipes.  I may have to try some. 

Kathy sorry about stealing one of your questions. 

Hi to all the other Team Donald members. 

Question of the Day 

I know that we are thinking about our healthy but many of us diet before a big event.  Are you dieting for a big event?  If so what is it?

I have a several.  Ds2 graduates college in May, my nephew gets married in June and in AUg we are going to DW. 

Off to get dressed.

Have a happy and healthy day. 

H


----------



## donac

Duplicate


----------



## jillbur

araes2102 said:


> Oh, and I think the milk discussion is fascinating! I never realized there could be such a price difference around the country on something so common and non-controversial (at least when compared to gas!). I just bought a gallon at Albertson's for $1.57! I feel lucky to not be paying $3+... DS would drink me out of house and home!




Wow! I can't remember if I've ever seen a gallon at $1.57 (well, at least in my adult life). We used to spend $10+ a week on milk because it's all DSs would drink. Now, DS8 doesn't like milk (just like his mama lol) and DS5 drinks more water than milk. We do use a lot for cereal in the mornings. It's all DS5 and DH will eat.




donac said:


> Good Wednesday morning everyone.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> I know that we are thinking about our healthy but many of us diet before a big event.  Are you dieting for a big event?  If so what is it?



I'm really not trying to lose for a big event. I was just starting to feel like a blob and then I got into running and found the BL challenges. I will have to say, though, that we are planning a trip to TX this summer to visit relatives and I would love to be a few pounds lighter  I want to look good in a bathing suit in that sweltering TX heat!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Well, not much planned today except heading to the gym later. DH and I were discussing possibly relocating again last night. I don't know how we ended up together! We cannot agree on anything! Location~well, we can agree on a couple areas. Putting our house up for sale~huge argument! I think we should put it up this summer in order to plan to move in 2013. There are hundred of houses for sale in our area and I don't think we'll get much for our house. We don't owe too much, but I am just hoping to sell it for what we paid for it 9 years ago. DH wants to wait to put it up for sale when he graduates and finds a job!  I told him there is no way we can carry two mortgages, but he doesn't want to listen. He also said he doesn't want our house to sell fast then we have to get an apartment or live with family. Grrrrrrrr....

Sorry for the rant, but sometimes he drives me crazy 

Anyhoo~I hope all the Donalds are feeling better, all the Donalds' kids are feeling better, and everyone has a great day! I'll be back later to check in!

Jill


----------



## mikamah

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> I know that we are thinking about our healthy but many of us diet before a big event.  Are you dieting for a big event?  If so what is it?


I don't have any big event per se, but my 50th birthday is in 2 years, and I really want to do a disney half, with time to spare to meet characters along the way and take pics.  I'm aiming to lose 20-25 pounds this year, and the same next year, and that would put me between 160 and 170, which I haven't been in ages, and remember that being a really good healthy weight for me.  Although on march 1st I have a retierment party for 2 ladies I work with, and I recently pulled out a pair of black jeans that I can pull up but not quite button, so I thought if I could lose 5-7  pounds they would fit, so that is my short term goal. 

*Dona*_Love your beauty and the beast story about ds.  It must be hard to believe he is graduating from college.  It really does go by so fast.  

*Karen*_Congratulations on the second interview!  It sounds really promising, and my fingers are crossed you get the job.  

*Lisa-Liesel*-I agree with Lindsay, you are going to start that race and the nerves are going to fly away, and you will take it all in, and have the most amazing time.  Definitely hydrate, I took water or gatorade at every stop, so I'd be well hydrated for my post race margaritas, and honestly, I felt really good after the race.  

*Lindsay*_Zumba looks like so much fun.  I hope it's still around when ds is old enough I can get out more and take a class.

*Janis*-Wasn't the weather amazing yesterday.  I felt the same way just too beautiful to complain about anything.  I'm afraid if winter really hits us, I'm going to be very depressed.  Though on my walk this morning, it was starting to get light at 6:30, and it was light when I left work close to 5 the other night, so spring will come.

*Pamela*_You inspire me to get scrapping again.  I ordered all the pics of fredward, but sent them to the wrong walmart, so I need to go to there, but it's about 15 min trip each way, so I haven't gone yet.  I know, I shouldn't complain about a 15 min trip to you though living in the boondocks.  Sorry. 

Hello to everyone I've missed.  Big hugs to all feeling under the weather this week.  Hope you are all feeling better soon.

I had a learning moment last night.  I picked up york peppermint creamer for my coffee and realized it was 35 calories per tablespoon. Creamer is one thing I love, and I haven't wanted to give up my morning coffee, but I have not measured how much I've been using in ages, so this morning, I measured, and I have probably been using 4 tbsp per cup, 2 cups per morning, so 280 calories in my coffee each day.  That's about a pound every 11 days that I'm not losing.  So I have my tablespoon out and am going to use 2 tbsp per cup, so 140 calories per day, and really it is plenty.  I may cut back even further to 1 tbsp later.  I don't like the sugar free creamers, and usually buy the fat free ones if they have them, but they are still 30 cals per tbsp.  So anyway, that's my reminder to measure and weigh this morning, because even if you used to do it, it's easy to overdo when you are not consistently measuring. 

I had a proud moment yesterday too.  My sister walked my dog for me during the day, and she left me this note.  "There's not a single morsel of junk food in this house.  ***.  I ate cheese."    We are a sarcastic family, so she wasn't really mad, but when I read it, I thought, I have been doing well not buying the junk food.  

Hope you all have a great day!!


----------



## pjlla

Happy Wednesday morning friends!  I'm not doing reads and replies right now because the DIS is moving so slowly and I just don't have the time to sit here and wait for it to load!

I hope everyone is well and having a great healthy week.  I had a great NSV yesterday when I took DS to the movies to see Red Tails (school had an early release day).  I did NOT consume my weight in popcorn!  In fact, I bought a small bag for DS, had two big handfuls that I savored slowly and then counted appropriately and actually only went over my points for the day by .5 !  (Yes, I know that "real" WW doesn't count half points, but I do!)  I also had no M&Ms and no Twizzlers!  That is a real breakthrough for me!  I did have some swedish fish that I counted and journaled appropriately (so NOT worth the points in the long run).  It was kind of a crazy day and sadly I did not get in a workout, even though it was a beautiful day here and would have been GREAT for an outdoor run.  

I'm hoping to have enough sunshine today to be able to hang out a load of towels on the line!  Wish I was home enough yesterday to be able to do that.... it reached nearly 50 degrees here yesterday!  

I'm off to read back a few pages and may or may not post again today, depending on how things are moving here on the Dis.  TTYL............P


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> I don't have any big event per se, but my 50th birthday is in 2 years, and I really want to do a disney half, with time to spare to meet characters along the way and take pics.  I'm aiming to lose 20-25 pounds this year, and the same next year, and that would put me between 160 and 170, which I haven't been in ages, and remember that being a really good healthy weight for me.  Although on march 1st I have a retierment party for 2 ladies I work with, and I recently pulled out a pair of black jeans that I can pull up but not quite button, so I thought if I could lose 5-7  pounds they would fit, so that is my short term goal.
> 
> Great short term goal.  And I believe you would be in ONE-derland once those 5-7 pounds are gone, right??? THen you could wear those great black jeans when I come to take you out to a light healthy lunch!!
> 
> *Pamela*_You inspire me to get scrapping again.  I ordered all the pics of fredward, but sent them to the wrong walmart, so I need to go to there, but it's about 15 min trip each way, so I haven't gone yet.  I know, I shouldn't complain about a 15 min trip to you though living in the boondocks.Sorry.
> 
> Yup..... no sympathy here for a 15 minute drive to Walmart!    I'm estimating that I spent approximately 4+ hours driving yesterday.  That is a bit more than usual, but not too far out the realm of normal.
> 
> I had a learning moment last night.  I picked up york peppermint creamer for my coffee and realized it was 35 calories per tablespoon. Creamer is one thing I love, and I haven't wanted to give up my morning coffee, but I have not measured how much I've been using in ages, so this morning, I measured, and I have probably been using 4 tbsp per cup, 2 cups per morning, so 280 calories in my coffee each day.  That's about a pound every 11 days that I'm not losing.  So I have my tablespoon out and am going to use 2 tbsp per cup, so 140 calories per day, and really it is plenty.  I may cut back even further to 1 tbsp later.  I don't like the sugar free creamers, and usually buy the fat free ones if they have them, but they are still 30 cals per tbsp.  So anyway, that's my reminder to measure and weigh this morning, because even if you used to do it, it's easy to overdo when you are not consistently measuring.
> 
> Funny you are talking about measuring.  I"ve been pretty slack on measuring a few things lately, including nuts.  So this morning I measured out a 1 oz/4 point portion of nuts, put it in a ziptop bag, and taped it to the front of the "nut" cupboard door.  I need that visual to remind me just HOW FEW nuts are in an ounce!  I used to be more diligent about weighing them, but have really slacked on that lately and my 1 oz palmfuls have been turning into 6 point fistfuls without me even realizing it!  I am going to go on a "nut hiatus" for a while.  Four points of nuts just is NOT filling enough.  I do carry the 100 calorie packs of almonds in the car for "emergency" snacks and I will try to stick to just those for now.  THe yummy, salty, crunchy tubs of roasted mixed nuts that I buy from Target for DH are OFF LIMITS to me for a while!  I'm sure what I have been counting as 2-4 points of nuts have really been closer to 8 or 10 points!!
> 
> I had a proud moment yesterday too.  My sister walked my dog for me during the day, and she left me this note.  "There's not a single morsel of junk food in this house.  ***.  I ate cheese." We are a sarcastic family, so she wasn't really mad, but when I read it, I thought, I have been doing well not buying the junk food.  Hope you all have a great day!!



Excellent job with the junk food!  Although I must say, I used to HATE babysitting for "healthy" folks!  



belledreamer said:


> Awesome day today!  I did absolutely NOTHING!  Slept in late, ate grapes, relaxed with the cat...I really need to do these kind of days more often.
> 
> But I didn't end up spending the day writing like I thought I would...  I spent the day singing!
> 
> I was just introduced to Les Miserables last night and fell in love with the song "A Little Drop of Rain" and was determined to sing it with somebody.  I ended up finding a awesome male vocalist on Youtube and spent the rest of day recording the duet.
> 
> It took all day, but I finished it!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRN5AXkGg_w
> 
> I really wish I could see it on Broadway now...



Just listened to it and it is beautiful!  You have a wonderful gift!  Thanks for sharing it with us.  



donac said:


> Good Wednesday morning everyone.
> 
> I hope everyone who is sick starts to feel better soon.  My ear doesn't hurt this morning and just my nose is a little clogged.
> 
> Hope that cold doesn't linger long!
> 
> Hi to all the other Team Donald members.
> 
> And HI right back to you!
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> I know that we are thinking about our healthy but many of us diet before a big event.  Are you dieting for a big event?  If so what is it?



Welll.... no particular event, but I like to think about all of the events that I will encounter over the next 5-10 years and if I can maintain my current weight (or hopefully lose a bit more) I won't have that awful anxiety of trying to lose in desperation for a particular day.  Upcoming things that I can think about are DS's 8th grade graduation this year, DMIL's 90th birthday party on the Cape this summer, DD's high school graduation next year, DS's high school graduation in 2016, and of course all of the baby/bridal showers, weddings, and other things like that that will pop up.  



jillbur said:


> Well, not much planned today except heading to the gym later. DH and I were discussing possibly relocating again last night. I don't know how we ended up together! We cannot agree on anything! Location~well, we can agree on a couple areas. Putting our house up for sale~huge argument! I think we should put it up this summer in order to plan to move in 2013. There are hundred of houses for sale in our area and I don't think we'll get much for our house. We don't owe too much, but I am just hoping to sell it for what we paid for it 9 years ago. DH wants to wait to put it up for sale when he graduates and finds a job!  I told him there is no way we can carry two mortgages, but he doesn't want to listen. He also said he doesn't want our house to sell fast then we have to get an apartment or live with family. Grrrrrrrr....
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but sometimes he drives me crazy
> 
> Anyhoo~I hope all the Donalds are feeling better, all the Donalds' kids are feeling better, and everyone has a great day! I'll be back later to check in!
> 
> Jill



Good luck making decisions about a big move.  I know that DH and I can't agree on much it seems like sometimes too.  I often wonder how we even agreed to get married! 



akhaloha said:


> Thanks!  Our vacuum was almost 9 years old. It's amazing it lasted so long with two dogs and Hawaii's red dirt. For those of you who don't know about *Hawaii's red dirt it is a nightmare!! It stains everything.* Even if you keep all your windows closed it gets in and leaves a mist everywhere. I love our new vacuum - it was amazing and scary how much it picked up!



If you are trying to make us feel badly for you living in PARADISE, you're going to have to try harder than that!! 



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, Its Off to Lose Weight We Go! Happy, Grumpy, Dopey, Doc, Bashful, Sleepy, and Sneezy  which Dwarf are you feeling like today and why? (thank you Maria (Worfiedoodles from Team Mickey))



Well.... I don't know exactly what day this was posted, so I'll answer it for today.  I am feeling pretty HAPPY today.... probably more like "content", but since there is no dwarf by that name, I'll go with Happy.  Kids are off to school, 1 load of laundry folded, DH's clothes for the day ironed, 20 minutes on the TM with 5 pound weights done (doing another 20 later), towel load in the washer ready for the clothesline, kitchen cleaned up, my bed made, DD's bathroom picked up.  

I have to make the kids' beds and do another 20 minute on the TM (at least), then I will finish folding laundry, and finally order some pictures from Shutterfly or Walgreens.com for the next scrapping project.  I have to pick up the kids about 3pm and then it is off to the chiropractor for DD and myself.  From there she will go to the Y and DS and I will run errands... a few groceries I forgot yesterday, a few necessities from the AC Moore for the next project, and hopefully to the furniture store to FINALLY buy the barstools we have been needing for MONTHS!  Getting all of this accomplished will make me very HAPPY!!



mikamah said:


> Grumpy now, Dona since you stole the question from Maria that I was going to steal for my coaching next week. Just kidding.  I'm feeling pretty Happy today.  I'm heading to work early, so I'll get out early, then hit the grocery store before picking up ds which is always a treat.  I took a good long walk with Poko this morning, and jogged for a good part of it.  So it's going to be a good day!!
> Have a great day!!!



WOOOHOOO on the long walk/run!!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> P, LOVE that feeling!!!  When I complete a book and have to order more pictures I feel like I actually did something!!!  Keep going!!!  You inspire me!
> 
> Would you still be inspired if you knew that my "regular" chronological books that I do for the kids are 6 years behind??!!
> 
> On the good news front....I HAVE A SECOND INTERVIEW!!! So excited for this one!!  I am one of 2 finalists and will spend almost the entire day at the school...meeting students, parents, Board members.  I still need a new suit for this one (Lord and Taylor here I come!) So, I have a week to prepare and break in some new shoes...heehee!
> 
> GREAT news on the second interview!!!
> 
> Thanks again for coaching Rose (last week) and Dona (this week)  You guys are absolutely inspirational!!!



I agree!



liesel said:


> G
> I'll try to pop in more, I am leaving in 3 days for DL and the Tink, my first half!  I am excited and very very nervous!  DH told me last night its just another long run.  I said yes, but on this long run I'm being chased by people trying to get me on a bus!
> 
> You're going to do great!!
> 
> 
> *Pamela*  for finishing a scrapbook!  I'm so far behind on making photobooks.
> 
> Have you tried the company called "Mix books"? I've seen them advertised on tv.  I've never done a photobook.... always stuck with old fashioned paper scrapping, but my Mom has done several photobooks on Shutterfly.  She is getting better at it, but has been frustrated with it many times.  I'm wondering if this newer company is any easier.
> 
> *Ruthie* I read your story and am pulling for you!  I was put on bed rest for 5 months when I was pregnant with my DD.  My first workout after she was born was a 10 minute walk that was exhausting, I had lost so much fitness.  Now Sunday I am running my first half marathon!  I know you can reach your goals!
> 
> GREAT and inspiring story!!
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful OP day!



Thanks.... you too!



VirataMama4 said:


> I did our taxes today and they've already been accepted!  We'll have our refund in time for our move and our big Disney trip.
> 
> We have just 45 days till the movers get here and I've really fallen behind my destashing, so I've really gotta pick it up!  I'm going to make a plan tomorrow, and by golly I'm gonna stick to it!
> 
> I hope everyone had a great Monday!




Ooooh... I kind of forgot about income tax time.  Maybe I'll use the money to buy a new fridge.  Guess it will depend on how much $$ it turns out to be.   

Maybe you could call the SA or GW or BB-BS to do a pick up at your house as you destash?  Knowing that they were coming with the truck might be a good incentive to keep you on track. 



#1hoosierfan said:


> Good evening!
> 
> I also had a "bad" eating day yesterday.  I wanted chocolate soooo bad.  When dh ran to Walgreens to pick up a prescription I had him get a box of brownie mix.  I swear I was eating that batter like it was my JOB! Of course by the time the brownies were baked, I didn't want any of them.
> 
> I'm with you..... who wants a brownie when you can have the BATTER?!
> 
> My favorite part of each day is when I walk into daycare, and the boys come running into my arms.   I also love rocking my 2 year old right before bed each night.  We whisper "I love you," to each other while we rock.  It make my heart smile!



Oh my gosh.... I miss those moments so much!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> *pam*
> What a great feelingg it is when a scrapbook is finished. I bet it looks great. I would love to get into scrapping again one day soon.
> 
> Maybe I'll post a few pictures later this week if I get a moment.  I do try to take photos of my pages occasionally.... just on the off chance that anything were to ever happen to the actual book.
> 
> My only suggestion.  If you decide to get back into it, start current and work backwards.  I'm SO anal about going chronologically that I absolutely cannot make myself skip around.  But that, of course, means I am BEHIND all of the time!  I did do the Mother/Son WDW 2010 album because it was special.  And after my next small project I will do the Mother/Daughter WDW album from last year's trip.  Then on to DD's swim album so that it is done in time for her HS graduation in 2013!
> 
> Now its time to start the bedtime rituals with the boys.
> 
> Talk to you tomorrow





belledreamer said:


> Fairly smooth day at work today.  It's always harder to eat right on days I have to work, but I managed to get up in time to have Special K for breakfast and make myself a turkey sandwich on wheat with a low fat cheese stick and two servings of grapes.
> 
> Eating 5 servings of fruit and veggies has really been a challenge for me.  I remember several days where fruit and veggies didn't even come into the picture (Not that my mom didn't try, I just didn't want to eat it) but I've really been making an effort to try and do better about that.  Having the strawberries and grapes already prepped has been a massive help; just have to take it out of the fridge and eat.  Already looking forward to the bowl of strawberries I'm gonna have later. Yummy!
> 
> Spent 35 minutes on the exercise bike and 25 on the treadmill yesterday at the gym so I'm really pleased about that.  Legs are pretty sore today though so I think I'll do a little Just Dance instead tonight.  Need to get some cleaning and laundry done too before my day of rest and relaxation.
> 
> Another victory today too!  I fit into the smallest spot on my belt today!  I haven't fit in that size since I got that belt!



Keep it up with the fruit and soon you will need a new belt!  

Have you ever tried any sort of chart system to be sure you are getting plenty of fruits and veggies.  I had to do a chart for a while with DS because he is not a fruit and veggie eater.  And I should probably do it again, as he has lapsed back into bad habits.  If I can get him to eat 2-3 servings of fruit (only one can be juice) and 1-2 servings of veggies every day, then I consider it a very successful day!  But that is a struggle.  The only fruits he will willingly eat are bananas and applesauce (fortunately he will eat it unsweetened).  For juice he likes pomegranate and apple, plus he will drink the "Green Machine" juice from Naked Juice Company.  The only veggies he actually enjoys are broccoli, cauliflower, and cucumber.  

If forced he will eat grapes... and he will eat onions and peppers and tomatoes in meatloaf and casseroles and such.  It is such a PITA for a big "veggie" eater like me!




cjdj4 said:


> What do you mean by your choice? Like we all get a night where we pick out something we want? Hmmmm...nope. I shop so I get to pick.  Actually, I am curious, how do you make this work?
> 
> No.... I was thinking that if you had a bunch of frozen leftover, everyone would have their own choice to pick from one night.  We call it "grab and go" night here.  I bring out all of the leftovers (and usually make a fresh veggie to go along with) and it is kind of a "first come/first served" situation.  Everyone gets to fill their plate with whatever is there and then warm it in the microwave.  Kind of like a "buffet" night.
> 
> QOTD:
> I hate the dishes especially pots and pans.
> 
> I love tucking DD in every night. She is my big girl, but she is my baby too. We have a ritual that I love



My kids (but especially DD) both still love to be tucked in.  But it is getting tougher as they get older and I go to bed first!  I try to drag myself up to tuck in DD, but if I"m already asleep sometimes I don't do it.  Enjoy it while you can.  



dvccruiser76 said:


> H
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 3 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 0.95% - klmrph
> #9 - TIE - 0.97% - Luvbaloo & Scraggy
> #8 - 1.05% - melmar136
> #7 - 1.06% - dizzydrop
> #6 - 1.23% - luvpoohandcompany
> #5 - 1.45% - jenanderson
> #4 - 1.60 - Disneyluvr
> #3 - 1.83% - pooh2001
> #2 - 2.98% - Jubilee *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 3 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 4.19% - happysummer *



HUGE congrats to all our BL!!!



ougrad86 said:


> I do
> Had to catch up really quick.  DS is still very sick.  DH had the day off, took him to the doctor.  The quick test did not indicate strep, but they gave him antibiotics for a sinus infection.  Today was a teacher work day, so he had off, but he will need to take tomorrow off, was running a fever today.  I do not think he could concentrate anyway.  He won't be able to run for awhile either, luckily track season has not officially started.  He is living on soup and crackers, that is the only thing he feels like eating.  I gave him a break from wearing his mask after the doc appt today.  He feels miserable enough, and he is not fond of it, although he realizes that the more he wears it the better off he will be in the end.
> 
> Still trying to avoid it, but I accidentally picked up a bottle of Dr. Pepper he was drinking thinking it was my bottle of water.  There were side by side and I did not look, just grabbed and swigged.  Yuk!  First I hate Dr. Pepper, but now I will probably catch the cold.  But my throat has been feeling a little odd, so I am probably heading for it anyway
> 
> Heading to be early tonight.  Maybe a good night sleep will help.
> 
> Night all.
> 
> Carol



Double EWWW on the Dr. Pepper and on the germs.  Hope DS gets better soon.



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Donalds!
> 
> I had quite the short day today. I woke up when my 3rd alarm went off at 8:15 AM and by 9:15, I was asleep again. I didn't wake up until 1:15 PM. I didn't eat at all until almost 4:30 PM.  to all. So, I've basically been up for less than 7 hours.
> 
> I wondered if it was the meds, but I just got off the phone with my doctor and he highly doubts that the meds are making me sleep that much. I mentioned how I don't have any caffeine in my diet and you should have heard the sound he made.  I guess I better start having some caffeine in my diet.
> 
> I don't drink coffee, but I love tea.  I will start adding a cup to my morning routine. Someone else suggested that I try different things to keep me from napping. One of her ideas: exercise. I'm laughing because I require much less sleep (aka no napping) when I exercise. I even mentioned that to my doctor. I definitely need to add exercising back into my routine.
> 
> My goals for tomorrow are:
> - wake up at the first alarm.
> - have a nap-free day.
> - exercise for 30 minutes.
> 
> Have a great day tomorrow everyone!
> 
> *You still have time to submit Healthy Habits points!*



So how did it go with the waking up early and such?  Hope it was a great day!



melmar136 said:


> just caught up after not being on for a few days, and with the slowness I hope this works!
> 
> Yesterday was a bad eating day.  My ex in-laws invited me and DD over to watch the football game.  (yes, you read that right...EX in-laws!  They like me more than their son since we divorced!)   My ex mil is a fantastic cook, and she had a ton of snacks.  I tried not to eat too much, except for this caramel popcorn she makes.  We tell her she is evil for making it.  It is one of those things that once you start eating, you just can't stop.  She doesn't know I am trying to lose weight, and she knows how much I love it, so I can't fault her for doing it.  She sent me home with a big bag of it, which I am going to bring to a friend's.  I woke up at 2:30 this morning, feeling sooo sick to my stomach.  I layed there feeling sick until I got up to take some Tums at 4:30, and finally fell back to sleep right before the alarm went off at 5.  DD had today off from school, so I decided to stay home too.  I felt sick off and on all day.  My body is punishing me for eating that crap yesterday!  It is saying, "hey!  I thought we were eating healthier!!!"
> 
> I didn't eat much at all today, so that is good.  Maybe that will make up for blowing it yesterday.  And, I made a very interesting dinner...skate wing.  It's a ray, and tasted like a mild, flaky white fish.  They were cooking up samples at Wegman's yesterday and after trying it, I bought some.  Only 90 calories in 3.5 ounces too!



I eat fish and shrimp and such..... not sure why the thought of eating skate totally skeeves me out.  Maybe because I think that they are so beautiful and graceful and salmon and flounder are just ugly??

Interesting choice though, and very low cal..... but I think DD would have a PLOTZ if I bought skate to eat into the house. 


DS's birthday is tomorrow.  My "baby" will be 14!  I will not work tomorrow, as it is a snowboarding day and I don't get out of school early enough, so I will be making cookies for him  during the day to take to his snowboarding class and to his basketball practice.  If he wants cookies for regular school tomorrow, it will have to be slice and bake tonight.  I think we will take him out for his birthday dinner tomorrow night (sans DD, as she will be a swim).  It is a crazy busy swim weekend, so I can't do anything with him then. 

Okay.... I did what I said I would NOT do and I sat here and did read and reply, even though the Dis is CRAZY slow today!  Off to hit the TM for the remaining 20+ minutes of a much-needed workout!............P


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

buzz5985 said:


> Six Grain Bread -
> http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/six-grain-bread-recipe
> 
> Beautiful Burger Buns (I get 11 buns out of this recipe)
> http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/beautiful-burger-buns-recipe
> 
> Pretzels -
> http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/hot-buttered-soft-pretzels-recipe
> 
> Oatmeal Toasting Bread
> http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/oatmeal-toasting-and-sandwich-bread-recipe
> 
> Honey Wheat Rolls - I also shape these into sandwich rolls
> http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/honey-wheat-rolls-recipe
> 
> Soft as Wonder Bread
> http://www.food.com/recipe/soft-as-wonder-white-bread-154576
> 
> Rosie's Irish Bread - my Father loves this.
> http://www.food.com/recipe/irish-rosies-irish-soda-bread-20616
> 
> Janis




Thanks for the links Janis-the one your father loves looks like "fruit bannock" which I agree is yummy I will definitely give some of these a go




jillbur said:


> Well, not much planned today except heading to the gym later. DH and I were discussing possibly relocating again last night. I don't know how we ended up together! We cannot agree on anything! Location~well, we can agree on a couple areas. Putting our house up for sale~huge argument! I think we should put it up this summer in order to plan to move in 2013. There are hundred of houses for sale in our area and I don't think we'll get much for our house. We don't owe too much, but I am just hoping to sell it for what we paid for it 9 years ago. DH wants to wait to put it up for sale when he graduates and finds a job!  I told him there is no way we can carry two mortgages, but he doesn't want to listen. He also said he doesn't want our house to sell fast then we have to get an apartment or live with family. Grrrrrrrr....
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but sometimes he drives me crazy
> 
> Sorry you are having a tough time-hope you get something worked out!





mikamah said:


> I had a proud moment yesterday too.  My sister walked my dog for me during the day, and she left me this note.  "There's not a single morsel of junk food in this house.  ***.  I ate cheese."    We are a sarcastic family, so she wasn't really mad, but when I read it, I thought, I have been doing well not buying the junk food.
> 
> Hope you all have a great day!!
> 
> This made me laugh Well done you



QOTD-like so many of you I want to fit those jeans and t-shirts  I would love to look good in this years holiday photos instead of having to strategically place my youngest son in front of my expanding waistline


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

donac said:


> Good Wednesday morning everyone.
> Question of the Day
> I know that we are thinking about our healthy but many of us diet before a big event.  Are you dieting for a big event?  If so what is it?
> H



Well I recently turned 40 and decided I really needed to get in better shape.  But this summer we will be moving somewhere.  I have no idea where, but am crossing my fingers for Florida.  My husband is an Army Drill Sergeant right now, but we'll be going to recruiting duty this summer.  So, it's time for a fresh new start somewhere!  I'll finally finish my bachelors degree right before we leave, I might as well be healthy and wearing cute clothes too!  
--Lynda


----------



## JacksLilWench

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> I know that we are thinking about our healthy but many of us diet before a big event.  Are you dieting for a big event?  If so what is it?



My big event forthcoming is my beach trip, but my big event I'm really dieting for is my trip in September to run the ToT 10miler!  It's getting closer and closer every day and I'm excited to be training for it...I just feel like I need to be doing more for it!  I need to start actually scheduling my exercise.  So today I'm going to go get one of those month at a glance planners to write it in.

*Rose&Mike*, do you have any advice for a starting runner??


----------



## donaldandpirates

belledreamer said:


> Awesome day today!  I did absolutely NOTHING!  Slept in late, ate grapes, relaxed with the cat...I really need to do these kind of days more often.
> 
> But I didn't end up spending the day writing like I thought I would...  I spent the day singing!
> 
> I was just introduced to Les Miserables last night and fell in love with the song "A Little Drop of Rain" and was determined to sing it with somebody.  I ended up finding a awesome male vocalist on Youtube and spent the rest of day recording the duet.
> 
> It took all day, but I finished it!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRN5AXkGg_w
> 
> I really wish I could see it on Broadway now...



Thanks for sharing that with us!



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> I know that we are thinking about our healthy but many of us diet before a big event.  Are you dieting for a big event?  If so what is it?
> 
> I have a several.  Ds2 graduates college in May, my nephew gets married in June and in AUg we are going to DW.
> 
> Off to get dressed.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.
> 
> H



QOTD: Since my big event (Princess Half 2013) is over a year away, I'm not dieting yet for that; I'm just trying to lose and get in shape for that.  



jillbur said:


> Well, not much planned today except heading to the gym later. DH and I were discussing possibly relocating again last night. I don't know how we ended up together! We cannot agree on anything! Location~well, we can agree on a couple areas. Putting our house up for sale~huge argument! I think we should put it up this summer in order to plan to move in 2013. There are hundred of houses for sale in our area and I don't think we'll get much for our house. We don't owe too much, but I am just hoping to sell it for what we paid for it 9 years ago. DH wants to wait to put it up for sale when he graduates and finds a job!  I told him there is no way we can carry two mortgages, but he doesn't want to listen. He also said he doesn't want our house to sell fast then we have to get an apartment or live with family. Grrrrrrrr....
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but sometimes he drives me crazy
> Jill


My DH and I are forever arguing about relocating, so I can totally sympathize!




pjlla said:


> I hope everyone is well and having a great healthy week.  I had a great NSV yesterday when I took DS to the movies to see Red Tails (school had an early release day).  I did NOT consume my weight in popcorn!  In fact, I bought a small bag for DS, had two big handfuls that I savored slowly and then counted appropriately and actually only went over my points for the day by .5 !  (Yes, I know that "real" WW doesn't count half points, but I do!)  I also had no M&Ms and no Twizzlers!  That is a real breakthrough for me!  I did have some swedish fish that I counted and journaled appropriately (so NOT worth the points in the long run).  It was kind of a crazy day and sadly I did not get in a workout, even though it was a beautiful day here and would have been GREAT for an outdoor run.
> 
> I'm hoping to have enough sunshine today to be able to hang out a load of towels on the line!  Wish I was home enough yesterday to be able to do that.... it reached nearly 50 degrees here yesterday!
> 
> I'm off to read back a few pages and may or may not post again today, depending on how things are moving here on the Dis.  TTYL............P



Way to stay strong with the food choices!!! 


I'm finally starting to feel a little better today.  My DS is feeling much better too.  Now we're waiting to see if DH or DD gets it next.  
I may just do a short walk today since I'm still recovering -- don't have much of an appetite still.  High school orientation is tonight for 8th graders.  They grow up way too fast!!!  I'm thankful that the high school is allowing her to go  part-time so I can continue homeschooling, though.
Happy Wednesday, Donalds, and I hope everyone is feeling better!


----------



## belledreamer

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> I know that we are thinking about our health but many of us diet before a big event.  Are you dieting for a big event?  If so what is it?



It's not really a big event but I'm wanting to be in a smaller size for our upcoming vacation.  Gotta be ready for pictures!


----------



## Mary•Poppins

donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning everyone.
> 
> Well the germs that have been going around my classroom finally hit me.  My nose if clogged and my ear hurts.
> 
> Ugh ... nasty stuff is going around our school.  It is taking out our staff too!  I keep washing my hands ....
> 
> Congrats to all the losers this week especially happysummer for being our top loser.
> 
> Whoo Hoo happysummer!
> 
> 
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, It’s Off to Lose Weight We Go! Happy, Grumpy, Dopey, Doc, Bashful, Sleepy, and Sneezy – which Dwarf are you feeling like today and why? (thank you Maria (Worfiedoodles from Team Mickey))
> 
> I think this is going to be Sneezy day and then throw in Grumpy since I hate getting a cold.
> 
> Off to get a very hot shower to help clear our the sinuses.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I am sleepy .... Just a little tired of running, running, running (and it isn't exercise ... however I am determined to fit this in everyday!)



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> On the good news front....I HAVE A SECOND INTERVIEW!!! So excited for this one!!  I am one of 2 finalists and will spend almost the entire day at the school...meeting students, parents, Board members   I still need a new suit for this one (Lord and Taylor here I come!) So, I have a week to prepare and break in some new shoes...heehee!



Congrats and GOOD LUCK ... but I have a feeling you won't need it!  Let us know the day and we can send good thoughts.



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> I know that we are thinking about our healthy but many of us diet before a big event.  Are you dieting for a big event?  If so what is it?
> 
> 
> H



I would just like to get to my "pre-kids" weight.  It has been 18 years  ... but I am really not good at losing weight.  I am determined this time ( ... thanks to a lot of help on here )  We also have a vacation planned this summer and I would really like to be comfortable in my swimsuit.


----------



## Rose&Mike

JacksLilWench said:


> My big event forthcoming is my beach trip, but my big event I'm really dieting for is my trip in September to run the ToT 10miler!  It's getting closer and closer every day and I'm excited to be training for it...I just feel like I need to be doing more for it!  I need to start actually scheduling my exercise.  So today I'm going to go get one of those month at a glance planners to write it in.
> 
> *Rose&Mike*, do you have any advice for a starting runner??


I can't remember how much you have been running, so please ignore anything that doesn't apply.

Ten miles, in my opinion is a great distance! There are lots of half marathon plans that only go up to 10 miles with the assumption that you can do the last 3.1 (the whole excitement of the race, etc). So you could easily follow a half marathon training plan. 

So if you find a training plan you like (try Galloway or Higdon), you can adjust for the slightly shorter distance. Start back from the race date to see how far out you need to start the official training. Until then work on getting a good base. Ideally before you start your "official" training, I think it would be good to be regularly running 3-4 days a week, in the 3-5 mile range. But that's just my thoughts.

I only run 3 days a week, but I usually workout (when I'm not injured) 5 or 6 days a week. It is really important to take some rest days. I would think that 3 -4 runs a week and a day or two of strength/cross training would be great. Runners World had an article recently about the importance of strength training in running. And I also read an article about how important core strength is in preventing injuries.

Make sure you are in good shoes. Make sure you are hydrating well when the weather warms up. Make sure you are respectful of injuries. It is much better to take a couple of days off than to run through pain and risk further injury. No ibuprofen before running--if you are in pain and need ibuprofen take a day off. It is ok to take if after a run.

Research stretching. Stretching prevents injuries, but only if it is done right. There are different schools of thought about stretching. Some say only before, some say only after, some say both. When healthy, I stretch after. When not healthy, I stretch the injured parts before and after.

See if you can find a local race just to see what it's like, especially if TOT is your first race.

Most of all have fun. I know you know this, but I love to run. I don't love every run, but there is something about completing those long distances--6, 8 , 10 miles, etc--that makes you feel so strong! It is a feeling unlike anything I have ever had before.

Hope this helps. Pm me if you have any other questions.


----------



## my3princes

donac said:


> .
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> 
> H




I've got a few things coming up.  Hunter graduates from the 8th gradee, it's my 25th High School Reunion and we're planning a huge trip to Hawaii to celebrate our 20th Wedding Anniversary.  My goal is to look fit and fabulous 


I came home from work a few hours early yesterday as I wasn't feeling well.  Couldn't have been home for more than 5 minutes before the vomiting hit.  Stayed home today and Colby did too.  He said he was really tired and felt like he was going to throw up.  He rested throughout the day and we both feel better tonight.  Nick is now saying that he's had a tummy ache for 2 days so I wouldn't be suprised if he gets it next.


----------



## #1hoosierfan

Good evening!  

I hope that everyone that is feeling under the weather is better soon.  Knock on wood, we have been pretty healthy here.

QOTD - 

I am turning 40 in August, and I am fairly certain that my family is planning a LARGE surprise party for me.  I want to feel confident when I walk into a room of a hundred friends that have all eyes on me.


----------



## amykathleen2005

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> I know that we are thinking about our healthy but many of us diet before a big event.  Are you dieting for a big event?  If so what is it?



No event in particular. Just a general way to be healthier. I suppose I could aim for a BMI of 25 by my 25th birthday which is on July 10th. That is 27lbs. away.

In other news feeling very blah. Horrible cold. Yuck. Fortunately I've remained on target with calorie goals, thank goodness for My Fitness Pal.


----------



## cjdj4

Hello all! So, I usually copy and paste my post before I click submit, but I forgot and guess what? Yep, they disappeared!  It took me an hour to reply to everyone from last night an tonight I am sorry you gus, but I cannot go back an do that again. I will try to go back and read through and at least answer questions posed to me. 
I had a busy day yesterday and today. Doing well. 

QOTD yesterday - Happy 

QOTD: My 40th is in Sept. I want to go out of the 30's the way I came in - in the 140s. Plus, I was sick of myself. I needed to do something. And, my 10 wedding anniversary is in March. I want to look nice then too.


----------



## jillbur

To all of you or your kids that are feeling under the weather~I hope you feel better soon. DS8 has 24 kids in his class at school. Yesterday he said only 14 were there  I'm hoping it doesn't hit here. 

DSs have an appt at JCPenneys tomorrow for pictures. I haven't had them done together in awhile, and I bought a groupon not that long ago, so it's already paid for. Hopefully, I will remain under control and not buy any extra sheets lol.

I cannot for the life of me convince DSs to see Beauty and the Beast with me. Maybe I'll bribe them 

I am so excited because I found out today that my college roommate is coming home this weekend (She lives in VA now and she's from the Pittsburgh area~about 1.5 hours from me). We are going to meet half way for lunch and maybe some shopping. She is also trying to eat healthier and exercise, so we will encourage each other for a healthy lunch  I haven't seen her for awhile, so we should have a good time. She usually comes home a few times a year and we meet up in Pittsburgh. We usually visit her in VA once or twice a year. I'm pretty happy to have a girl's day!

We are under a weather advisory again~for freezing rain. Yuck! I hope it's not bad in the morning. Although, I wouldn't mind a 2 hour delay  I'm over this winter weather. And, it's still dark when I leave for work at 7 am. I swear western PA never gets sun. I think we have the least amount of sunny days in the country. I think it's like 56 a year. I'll look it up. 

Anyhow, I hope everyone is eating healthy, exercising, and staying warm. See you tomorrow.

Jill


----------



## jillbur

Ok, I looked up Youngstown, OH because it's close to me (25 minutes away) to see how many days of sun we get. Here's what I found:

The first number is sunny days, the second number is partly sunny days, and the last number is total days with sun. 

Akron 68   99  167 
Cleveland 66   97   163 
Columbus 72   103   175 
Dayton 77   100   177 
Mansfield 73   101   174 
Toledo 73   107   180 
Youngstown 63   97   160 


Yep~not much sun around here...all the more reason to relocate!

Jill


----------



## Mary•Poppins

jillbur said:


> We are under a weather advisory again~for freezing rain. Yuck! I hope it's not bad in the morning. Although, I wouldn't mind a 2 hour delay  I'm over this winter weather. And, it's still dark when I leave for work at 7 am. I swear western PA never gets sun. I think we have the least amount of sunny days in the country. I think it's like 56 a year. I'll look it up.
> 
> Anyhow, I hope everyone is eating healthy, exercising, and staying warm. See you tomorrow.
> 
> Jill



Jill, that is so funny you wrote this today!  On my jog today I kept thinking, "I can't believe it is cloudy again today.  It would make my run much easier if I had a little sun!"   However, I did see a fabulous rainbow a few days ago on my run.  I think the sun was out for a whole 10 minutes! 

 .... living in the sunless part of the country ... western PA!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> I know that we are thinking about our healthy but many of us diet before a big event.  Are you dieting for a big event?  If so what is it?



I really just want to be healthy and look good and feel about myself in my everyday life but other things that are motivating me are:

Local half marathon on 4/29/12- I want to be at least the weight I was last year for this race. (16lbs away)

Beach trip this summer

Disney trip in October ( I would love to be at my goal weight by then. 46lbs away)



mikamah said:


> I had a proud moment yesterday too.  My sister walked my dog for me during the day, and she left me this note.  "There's not a single morsel of junk food in this house.  ***.  I ate cheese."    We are a sarcastic family, so she wasn't really mad, but when I read it, I thought, I have been doing well not buying the junk food.
> 
> Hope you all have a great day!!



thats funny Kathy.  I guess thats how you know you are doing a good job avoiding the junk at the store.



jillbur said:


> Ok, I looked up Youngstown, OH because it's close to me (25 minutes away) to see how many days of sun we get. Here's what I found:
> 
> The first number is sunny days, the second number is partly sunny days, and the last number is total days with sun.
> 
> Akron 68   99  167
> Cleveland 66   97   163
> Columbus 72   103   175
> Dayton 77   100   177
> Mansfield 73   101   174
> Toledo 73   107   180
> Youngstown 63   97   160
> 
> 
> Yep~not much sun around here...all the more reason to relocate!
> 
> Jill



Very interesting.  We are not getting much sun around here lately either.  Actually yesterday when I was driving the sun peaked through momentarily and my eyes hurt and started to water  I dont think it was even all that bright.  I so want to fly south for the winter.

**********************************************************

It has been a long completely exhausting day today.  I will spare you the details.

We went to dinner with my parents to a diner and I had chicken fingers.  Counted the calories for them but still feeling bad anyway.  I did go to the gym and did 30 minutes on the track.  I only ran for the first 15 because my tailbone is hurting so bad tonight.  It is worse than when I fell 10 days ago.  It was feeling much better so I am thinking I must have aggravated it somehow today.  Its so annoying.

Well I need to still do the dishes and clean up the kitchen.  My MIL is getting the boys from school tomorrow so I feel like I need to have everything cleaned up.  Now if it was my mom I would just let them in the sink until tomorrow.

Have a good night.


----------



## araes2102

[/COLOR][/COLOR]





donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> I know that we are thinking about our healthy but many of us diet before a big event.  Are you dieting for a big event?  If so what is it?



Big event here is the Disney trip in July! Would love to be down about 60lbs, which would be close to the weight I was during our last trip to Cali in July 2010 (back home to the Bay Area and camping in the Redwoods). Plus I would be on track to reach my lowest (adult) weight before the holidays hit!



mikamah said:


> I had a learning moment last night.  I picked up york peppermint creamer for my coffee and realized it was 35 calories per tablespoon. Creamer is one thing I love, and I haven't wanted to give up my morning coffee, but I have not measured how much I've been using in ages, so this morning, I measured, and I have probably been using 4 tbsp per cup, 2 cups per morning, so 280 calories in my coffee each day.
> 
> This just happened to me as well! I have a fav Starbucks coffee cup which is clear and has a design so I have a guide to where to fill up the creamer to in the cup before I pour the coffee. However DBF prefers to serve me with a different cup. The other day I asked him how much creamer he puts in my coffee and he didn't know. I had him measure what he normally puts in and it was 6 TBSP! Crazy! He is no longer allowed to serve me coffee, it's dangerous!
> 
> I had a proud moment yesterday too.  My sister walked my dog for me during the day, and she left me this note.  "There's not a single morsel of junk food in this house.  ***.  I ate cheese."    We are a sarcastic family, so she wasn't really mad, but when I read it, I thought, I have been doing well not buying the junk food.
> 
> That's an awesome story, thank your sister for the compliment!





jillbur said:


> I am so excited because I found out today that my college roommate is coming home this weekend (She lives in VA now and she's from the Pittsburgh area~about 1.5 hours from me). We are going to meet half way for lunch and maybe some shopping. She is also trying to eat healthier and exercise, so we will encourage each other for a healthy lunch  I haven't seen her for awhile, so we should have a good time. She usually comes home a few times a year and we meet up in Pittsburgh. We usually visit her in VA once or twice a year. I'm pretty happy to have a girl's day!
> 
> That sounds like so much fun! Have a great time!





			
				MaryPoppins;43849613 said:
			
		

> Jill, that is so funny you wrote this today!  On my jog today I kept thinking, "I can't believe it is cloudy again today.  It would make my run much easier if I had a little sun!"   However, I did see a fabulous rainbow a few days ago on my run.  I think the sun was out for a whole 10 minutes!
> 
> .... living in the sunless part of the country ... western PA!
> 
> I looked it up an apparently Tucson is the "sunniest city in the US, getting more than 350 days of sun per year." Must sound great during winter to the rest of the country, but it really SUCKS when it causes 100+ degree weather May-October! Plus I love the rain and miss it dearly; would gladly move to the cloudy part of the country (but DBF hates it; guess we too can't agree about relocating ).



*****************************************************************

Had a pretty good OP day, even did a good kickboxing workout this am which I haven't done in a LONG time! Felt great! But I did have quite a few calories, all of the good kind (well except for the half a serving of chocolate covered potato chips from Trader Joe's which I couldn't resist ). Still stayed below the calorie count My Fitness Pal recommends for me, but more than I would have liked. On a bright note, I did have an extra serving of veggies and 2 extra glasses of water today! 

Hoping everybody and their families feel better soon, looking forward to seeing us all reach our goals, and sending everyone great OP day vibes tomorrow!


----------



## akhaloha

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> I know that we are thinking about our healthy but many of us diet before a big event.  Are you dieting for a big event?  If so what is it?
> 
> H



There are a few events this year that have me motivated to lose weight.  My DD13 is graduating from 8th grade in June.  I can't believe my baby will be in high school next year!  In April we are attending a school fundraising event and it is formal so I want to wear something nice.  Last, but not least, we have our family vacation to WDW in July!    The last time we were there it was 2008 I weighed 8 pounds less than I do now and when I saw the pictures I was shocked at how huge I looked.  I didn't even recognize myself in some of the pictures.  Not only do I want to lose weight, but I want to tone up and get into shape.  Planning for this trip has been very motivational to me.


----------



## buzz5985

QOTD = I know that we are thinking about our healthy but many of us diet before a big event. Are you dieting for a big event? If so what is it?

No big event - just trying to get healthier.  

I have noticed that there has been a big decrease in the amount of people participating in the thread.  Now I know you are there - reading along - please join back in.  If your having a tough time - that's the time to reach out and ask for help.  Now I may be off base - and everyone is just really busy and not limping along after the wagon!!!  I just wanted to let you know that we miss you, we are here to support you and would like to see you back again posting.  And even if you gain weight - send that weight in!!!   It really helps to keep you on track.  Don't throw in the towel.  Just think - this could be the last year that you have that New Years resolution to lose weight!!!  We can do it!!!  I do not want to have anyone feel like a failure!!!  We are all winners here!!!

Janis


----------



## donac

Good Thursday morning everyone.  

I have been kicked off the internet twice in the last half an hour and had not time to read the thread.  Just want to get the QOTD posted because that is the all the time I have. 

Question of the Day 

What are your favorite things to do when you are trying to relax?  If you are crafty do you give some of those things away as gifts?


Don't have time to reply.  Have to get dressed for exams.  

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## pjlla

Happy Thursday friends!!  

I am up and rolling today.  I got DS moving into the shower and then folded a load of laundry while he showered.  Then I unloaded the dishwasher and dish drainer while his birthday pancakes were cooking.  Got him out the door to the bus and came back and started a white load in the washer, finished pancakes for DD, packed her lunch, wiped the counters, poured my coffee, and now I'm stopping here to say hello!  

After I drive DD to school I will return home, eat my breakfast, hit the TM, shower, and then finish uploading pictures to Walgreens.com so I can take advantage of this week's sale.  Then I need to pack up bags for snowboarding, basketball practice, and DD's swim practice tonight.  When I leave here at 1:30 I probably won't be returning until after 9pm, so I should also pack up a healthy dinner for myself.  DS will probably request a pizza in between snowboarding and b.ball...... and while I wouldn't normally give in, since it is his birthday I will make an exception today.    Not sure how I am managing DD's schedule in all of this today, but I'm sure it will work itself out.

I will be back after my TM time later to read and reply!...................P


----------



## pjlla

donac said:


> Good Thursday morning everyone.
> 
> I have been kicked off the internet twice in the last half an hour and had not time to read the thread.  Just want to get the QOTD posted because that is the all the time I have.
> 
> So frustrating!
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> What are your favorite things to do when you are trying to relax?  If you are crafty do you give some of those things away as gifts?



Relaxing.... totally relaxing, doesn't really happen here at home.  If I want to REALLY relax I need to be away from home.  But a fairly relaxing at-home thing is scrapping and reading and watching movies (not all at the same time, of course...).  

I have done scrapbooks as gifts in the past, but not many.  They are SO MUCH work that you have to be REALLY special to warrant a book from me.  My Mom has a childhood book in progress, my Dad has an ongoing garden book, my DMIL has a work-in-progress of "100 reasons we love you".  I did a 50th birthday book for two of my SIL's and a "thank you for all your hospitality" book for my OTHER SIL who frequently hosts us while we are at the Cape.  I did a small Disney Father's Day book for DH several years ago too.... but other than that they are all for my kids.  Oh...... I did a memory book for  EACH of my three nephews about their aunt (my DSIL's sister) who died in a car crash a few years ago.  It was mostly pictures and space for them to write their own memories of her, as I didn't know her very well.  And when that same SIL's Dad died last year, I did a book about him too.  SO I guess I've done more gifts than I realized!

When I used to to counted cross-stitch MOST of them were gifts.... in fact, I kept only two small ones that I ever did.

TTYL..............................P


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

GoofyPredsFan said:


> Well I recently turned 40 and decided I really needed to get in better shape.  But this summer we will be moving somewhere.  I have no idea where, but am crossing my fingers for Florida.  My husband is an Army Drill Sergeant right now, but we'll be going to recruiting duty this summer.  So, it's time for a fresh new start somewhere!  I'll finally finish my bachelors degree right before we leave, I might as well be healthy and wearing cute clothes too!
> --Lynda




Brilliant reason for wanting to get fit and healthy! So jealous that you might get to live in sunny florida I'd have to win the lottery to have a chance  Hope it happens for you




JacksLilWench said:


> My big event forthcoming is my beach trip, but my big event I'm really dieting for is my trip in September to run the ToT 10miler!  It's getting closer and closer every day and I'm excited to be training for it...I just feel like I need to be doing more for it!  I need to start actually scheduling my exercise.  So today I'm going to go get one of those month at a glance planners to write it in.
> 
> I have found it easier to stick to exercising when its on the calender Definitely a great plan
> 
> *Rose&Mike*, do you have any advice for a starting runner??



I read all your advice Rose and it sounds great I'm on week 2 of C25K but hoping to someday run a real race somewhere




buzz5985 said:


> QOTD = I know that we are thinking about our healthy but many of us diet before a big event. Are you dieting for a big event? If so what is it?
> 
> No big event - just trying to get healthier.
> 
> I have noticed that there has been a big decrease in the amount of people participating in the thread.  Now I know you are there - reading along - please join back in.  If your having a tough time - that's the time to reach out and ask for help.  Now I may be off base - and everyone is just really busy and not limping along after the wagon!!!  I just wanted to let you know that we miss you, we are here to support you and would like to see you back again posting.  And even if you gain weight - send that weight in!!!   It really helps to keep you on track.  Don't throw in the towel.  Just think - this could be the last year that you have that New Years resolution to lose weight!!!  We can do it!!!  I do not want to have anyone feel like a failure!!!  We are all winners here!!!
> 
> Janis




Hey Janis thanks for the reminders. You really are an awesome cheerleader for us all. 




donac said:


> Good Thursday morning everyone.
> 
> I have been kicked off the internet twice in the last half an hour and had not time to read the thread.  Just want to get the QOTD posted because that is the all the time I have.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> What are your favorite things to do when you are trying to relax?  If you are crafty do you give some of those things away as gifts?
> 
> 
> Don't have time to reply.  Have to get dressed for exams.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.




I like to go for a walk outdoors-preferrably when the sun is out My sister and I aim to walk most mondays along the river here. We go hail, rain or shine but inevitably end up in this gorgeous coffee shop (used to be the "Manor" in times gone by) where they serve proper scones and jam with cream Guess what?! I've still been having them each week but I've pointed them and walked much faster/further so its allowed me to still lose I used to knit and mainly did baby cardigans and jumpers as gifts!


----------



## jillbur

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Beach trip this summer
> 
> Very interesting.  We are not getting much sun around here lately either.  Actually yesterday when I was driving the sun peaked through momentarily and my eyes hurt and started to water  I dont think it was even all that bright.  I so want to fly south for the winter.



Isn't it funny how hard it is to be in the sun after not seeing it for weeks? When we see a tiny sliver of sun we all get excited! So sad...




donac said:


> Good Thursday morning everyone.
> 
> I have been kicked off the internet twice in the last half an hour and had not time to read the thread.  Just want to get the QOTD posted because that is the all the time I have.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> What are your favorite things to do when you are trying to relax?  If you are crafty do you give some of those things away as gifts?
> 
> 
> Don't have time to reply.  Have to get dressed for exams.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.




To relax, I read or watch movies. I am trying to find more time to relax in my day.



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Gotta go~be back in an hour or so to respond to everyone else!

Jill


----------



## pjlla

Rose&Mike said:


> I can't remember how much you have been running, so please ignore anything that doesn't apply.
> 
> Ten miles, in my opinion is a great distance! There are lots of half marathon plans that only go up to 10 miles with the assumption that you can do the last 3.1 (the whole excitement of the race, etc). So you could easily follow a half marathon training plan.
> 
> So if you find a training plan you like (try Galloway or Higdon), you can adjust for the slightly shorter distance. Start back from the race date to see how far out you need to start the official training. Until then work on getting a good base. Ideally before you start your "official" training, I think it would be good to be regularly running 3-4 days a week, in the 3-5 mile range. But that's just my thoughts.
> 
> I only run 3 days a week, but I usually workout (when I'm not injured) 5 or 6 days a week. It is really important to take some rest days. I would think that 3 -4 runs a week and a day or two of strength/cross training would be great. Runners World had an article recently about the importance of strength training in running. And I also read an article about how important core strength is in preventing injuries.
> 
> Make sure you are in good shoes. Make sure you are hydrating well when the weather warms up. Make sure you are respectful of injuries. It is much better to take a couple of days off than to run through pain and risk further injury. No ibuprofen before running--if you are in pain and need ibuprofen take a day off. It is ok to take if after a run.
> 
> Research stretching. Stretching prevents injuries, but only if it is done right. There are different schools of thought about stretching. Some say only before, some say only after, some say both. When healthy, I stretch after. When not healthy, I stretch the injured parts before and after.
> 
> See if you can find a local race just to see what it's like, especially if TOT is your first race.
> 
> Most of all have fun. I know you know this, but I love to run. I don't love every run, but there is something about completing those long distances--6, 8 , 10 miles, etc--that makes you feel so strong! It is a feeling unlike anything I have ever had before.
> 
> Hope this helps. Pm me if you have any other questions.



Thanks for sharing so much good running advise with ALL of us!!



my3princes said:


> I've got a few things coming up.  Hunter graduates from the 8th gradee, it's my 25th High School Reunion and we're planning a huge trip to Hawaii to celebrate our 20th Wedding Anniversary.  My goal is to look fit and fabulous
> 
> 
> I came home from work a few hours early yesterday as I wasn't feeling well.  Couldn't have been home for more than 5 minutes before the vomiting hit.  Stayed home today and Colby did too.  He said he was really tired and felt like he was going to throw up.  He rested throughout the day and we both feel better tonight.  Nick is now saying that he's had a tummy ache for 2 days so I wouldn't be suprised if he gets it next.



Now DEB..... that is NO WAY to be this week's BL!!!   Sorry you and the kids are feeling   Hopefully it will be gone as quickly as it came.

And you are already FABULOUS.... now to be sure that the "FIT" is there too!  




#1hoosierfan said:


> Good evening!
> 
> I hope that everyone that is feeling under the weather is better soon.  Knock on wood, we have been pretty healthy here.
> 
> QOTD -
> 
> I am turning 40 in August, and I am fairly certain that my family is planning a LARGE surprise party for me.  I want to feel confident when I walk into a room of a hundred friends that have all eyes on me.



I had a "semi-surprise" birthday party for my 40th and it was great!  (I say semi-surprise because I actually ASKED for a party!)  DH did a FABULOUS job arranging it at a local country club.... it was beautiful and classy!  I had lost some weight and was feeling pretty good about myself, which was great..... but in looking back at the pictures I was still really large!  

Feeling and looking FABULOUS for a 40th birthday party is a great motivator!! FIT, FABULOUS, and FORTY!!!



amykathleen2005 said:


> No event in particular. Just a general way to be healthier. I suppose I could aim for a BMI of 25 by my 25th birthday which is on July 10th. That is 27lbs. away.
> 
> In other news feeling very blah. Horrible cold. Yuck. Fortunately I've remained on target with calorie goals, thank goodness for My Fitness Pal.




Sorry you've been feeling blah.... is it just an illness/cold or is it a winter-related blah?  If it is sort of a S.A.D. type blah, try some extra vitamin D!



cjdj4 said:


> Hello all! So, I usually copy and paste my post before I click submit, but I forgot and guess what? Yep, they disappeared!  It took me an hour to reply to everyone from last night an tonight I am sorry you gus, but I cannot go back an do that again. I will try to go back and read through and at least answer questions posed to me.
> I had a busy day yesterday and today. Doing well.
> 
> QOTD yesterday - Happy
> 
> QOTD: My 40th is in Sept. I want to go out of the 30's the way I came in - in the 140s. Plus, I was sick of myself. I needed to do something. And, my 10 wedding anniversary is in March. I want to look nice then too.



Another who is aiming for FIT AND FABULOUS at FORTY!!   You ladies are gonna rock 40!!



jillbur said:


> Ok, I looked up Youngstown, OH because it's close to me (25 minutes away) to see how many days of sun we get. Here's what I found:
> 
> The first number is sunny days, the second number is partly sunny days, and the last number is total days with sun.
> 
> Akron 68   99  167
> Cleveland 66   97   163
> Columbus 72   103   175
> Dayton 77   100   177
> Mansfield 73   101   174
> Toledo 73   107   180
> Youngstown 63   97   160
> 
> 
> Yep~not much sun around here...all the more reason to relocate!
> 
> Jill



My DBrother lives in Morgantown and it has been sunny whenever I've visited there. How far away are you from there?? I don't dare look into my "sunny" days here.... it would probably depress me.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> We went to dinner with my parents to a diner and I had chicken fingers.  Counted the calories for them but still feeling bad anyway.  I did go to the gym and did 30 minutes on the track.  I only ran for the first 15 because my tailbone is hurting so bad tonight.  It is worse than when I fell 10 days ago.  It was feeling much better so I am thinking I must have aggravated it somehow today.  Its so annoying.
> 
> When I injured my tailbone (TWICE) in high school, I know it bothered me for YEARS!  I would have times when it would be okay and other times when I could barely sit down.  Try buying one of those "donut" pillows to sit on.... it may help.
> 
> Well I need to still do the dishes and clean up the kitchen.  My MIL is getting the boys from school tomorrow so I feel like I need to have everything cleaned up.  Now if it was my mom I would just let them in the sink until tomorrow.Have a good night.



My DMIL is a fabulous woman, but there are times when I am SO GLAD that she isn't close enough to drop in on a moment's notice!!  The stress of keeping the house "MIL clean" would make me nutty!



akhaloha said:


> There are a few events this year that have me motivated to lose weight.  My DD13 is graduating from 8th grade in June.  I can't believe my baby will be in high school next year!  In April we are attending a school fundraising event and it is formal so I want to wear something nice.  Last, but not least, we have our family vacation to WDW in July!    The last time we were there it was 2008 I weighed 8 pounds less than I do now and when I saw the pictures I was shocked at how huge I looked.  I didn't even recognize myself in some of the pictures.  Not only do I want to lose weight, but I want to tone up and get into shape.  Planning for this trip has been very motivational to me.



I am predicting you will be 10 pounds BELOW your previous Disney weight for your trip this summer!  And you will be LOVING the photos!

I re-started this journey in January 2008 for an April WDW trip.... and I was DETERMINED to not return to Disney any heavier than I had been our previous trip.  I put my nose to the grindstone, hit the TM, counted every single morsel of food, every ounce of water, journaled everything and managed to lose about 35 pounds and returned to Disney nearly 10 pounds lighter than my previous trip!  I felt GREAT and couldn't WAIT for the picture-taking to start!  

You are going to look fabulous and the characters will be FLOCKING to have their photos taken with you!



buzz5985 said:


> QOTD = I know that we are thinking about our healthy but many of us diet before a big event. Are you dieting for a big event? If so what is it?
> 
> No big event - just trying to get healthier.
> 
> I have noticed that there has been a big decrease in the amount of people participating in the thread.  Now I know you are there - reading along - please join back in.  If your having a tough time - that's the time to reach out and ask for help.  Now I may be off base - and everyone is just really busy and not limping along after the wagon!!!  I just wanted to let you know that we miss you, we are here to support you and would like to see you back again posting.  And even if you gain weight - send that weight in!!!   It really helps to keep you on track.  Don't throw in the towel.  Just think - this could be the last year that you have that New Years resolution to lose weight!!!  We can do it!!!  I do not want to have anyone feel like a failure!!!  We are all winners here!!!
> 
> Janis



I totally agree with everything you said!  COME ON BACK!  We miss you!  You CAN do this!  If I did it, ANYONE can do it!!  The WORST thing you can do right now is walk away and give up.  Don't wait for tomorrow or Monday or next month..... start again RIGHT NOW!! 


**************

Well.... DH is finally up so I can hit the TM.  Breakfast was good and healthy (egg white patty on a bed of sauteed spinach and red bell pepper plus coffee with skim).  I will have a cheese stick and a cup of green tea when I get off the TM.  

Laundry is moving along nicely...... one load ready to fold, one in the dryer and that will be it for today, as I am nearly caught up.  I wiped down the appliances while I waited for my veggies to sautee, so the kitchen looks decent.  I will sweep at lunchtime and call the kitchen "done".  

Off to make the beds and hit the TM!............................P


----------



## Disneyluvr

Cool quote I saw:

No matter how slow you are, 
you are lapping everbody
on the couch!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Disneyluvr said:


> Cool quote I saw:
> 
> No matter how slow you are,
> you are lapping everbody
> on the couch!



Love this Now I can run faster than somebody lol


----------



## jillbur

araes2102 said:


> Hoping everybody and their families feel better soon, looking forward to seeing us all reach our goals, and sending everyone great OP day vibes tomorrow!



I'd take that 100 degree heat over this cloudy, depressing cold winter!
It's horrible having cloudy, dreary days all the time. In fact, we have a high rate of mental illnesses (lots of depression) in this area and the doctors my DH works with say they have never seen so many cases in one area. They've worked all over the US and think it's this area~weather and unemployment. I'm looking to move south. DH has always wanted to move to AZ. How's Tuscon? Any jobs there?  




pjlla said:


> Happy Thursday friends!!
> 
> I am up and rolling today.  I got DS moving into the shower and then folded a load of laundry while he showered.  Then I unloaded the dishwasher and dish drainer while his birthday pancakes were cooking.  Got him out the door to the bus and came back and started a white load in the washer, finished pancakes for DD, packed her lunch, wiped the counters, poured my coffee, and now I'm stopping here to say hello!
> 
> After I drive DD to school I will return home, eat my breakfast, hit the TM, shower, and then finish uploading pictures to Walgreens.com so I can take advantage of this week's sale.  Then I need to pack up bags for snowboarding, basketball practice, and DD's swim practice tonight.  When I leave here at 1:30 I probably won't be returning until after 9pm, so I should also pack up a healthy dinner for myself.  DS will probably request a pizza in between snowboarding and b.ball...... and while I wouldn't normally give in, since it is his birthday I will make an exception today.    Not sure how I am managing DD's schedule in all of this today, but I'm sure it will work itself out.
> 
> I will be back after my TM time later to read and reply!...................P



Boy, a typical day for you again lol. I don't know how you do it. I'm glad DSs are still young and we only do one activity at a time right now. Glad you're preplanning that healthy dinner. Have fun!




pjlla said:


> My DBrother lives in Morgantown and it has been sunny whenever I've visited there. How far away are you from there?? I don't dare look into my "sunny" days here.... it would probably depress me.



Morgantown, PA? I had to map it lol. I'm right on the Ohio border. It looks like Morgantown is a little over 5 hours away on the eastern side of PA. I seriously heard that we have the least amount of sunny days in all the US. It's a wonder why we live here!




Disneyluvr said:


> Cool quote I saw:
> 
> No matter how slow you are,
> you are lapping everbody
> on the couch!



Awesome quote. It doesn't matter how fast you are going, just that you ARE going!


Jill


----------



## MoonFaerie

Drive by post.... Meal tracking question - If I drink a calorie & caffeine tea (specifically Tazo Passion Tea), does that count as water?


----------



## Disneyluvr

OK I have a confession! You all know I am a kindergarten teacher. Well. . . . . . . . . . 










 I  also EAT like a kindergartener! Growing up my parents never really made veggies so I don't eat them. (only things that came in a can like corn, green beans and peas)

So I really need some help on how to incorporate veggies into my meal in small steps! I really have no idea how to make them or even where to start!  This has really been hindering my healthy eating plan


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

MoonFaerie said:


> Drive by post.... Meal tracking question - If I drink a calorie & caffeine tea (specifically Tazo Passion Tea), does that count as water?



Hiya I think you can count 8oz of this towards your daily total of 64oz-the rest has to be water


----------



## MoonFaerie

luvpoohandcompany said:


> Hiya I think you can count 8oz of this towards your daily total of 64oz-the rest has to be water



I'm not really talking about for the challenges; I was more thinking about in general. I usually drink 80+ oz of water each day, but I wasn't sure how to count my tea that I drink on really cold days.


----------



## belledreamer

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> What are your favorite things to do when you are trying to relax?  If you are crafty do you give some of those things away as gifts?



That changes constantly for me.  I used to draw a good bit and I also used to make jewelry, which I would sometimes give as gifts.  But I haven't done that in a long time.

Now, I like to practice my singing and voice acting, I also write or I'll spend an afternoon reading a good book.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

MoonFaerie said:


> I'm not really talking about for the challenges; I was more thinking about in general. I usually drink 80+ oz of water each day, but I wasn't sure how to count my tea that I drink on really cold days.



I wouldnt worry too much Sounds like you're getting plenty of fluids Just make sure you count those calories though-you dont want any shocks at the scales
When its freezing here I add half a cup of boiling water to half a cup of tea to try and get my fluids
Sorry I cant be of more help-maybe someone else will have better info


----------



## pjlla

Disneyluvr said:


> Cool quote I saw:
> 
> No matter how slow you are,
> you are lapping everbody
> on the couch!



Exactly!!



jillbur said:


> Boy, a typical day for you again lol. I don't know how you do it. I'm glad DSs are still young and we only do one activity at a time right now. Glad you're preplanning that healthy dinner. Have fun!
> 
> Got tonight's salad for dinner made up and made a salad for tomorrow's lunch (I'm working) while I was at it.... plus made salad for today's lunch and for DH's lunch for today!
> 
> It does take a lot of thinking ahead and planning when both of the kids are so active and everything is such a long drive.... and sometimes the planning and thinking just doesn't mesh and we end up eating at Dunkins (it is the only fast food in our town).  Tonight I will bring my homemade salad to the pizza place with me (as I am SURE that is what DS will pick for birthday dinner tonight).  I'm leaving a few minutes early to stop into a local bakery and buy a single serve chocolate mousse cheesecake for him for a mini-birthday cake/treat.  He did NOT want me to make cookies for his snowboarding group or for the basketball team OR for his class.  oh well.  I hate baking so I'm not complaining.... just sad that he thinks he is too old for that kind of stuff.
> 
> Morgantown, PA? I had to map it lol. I'm right on the Ohio border. It looks like Morgantown is a little over 5 hours away on the eastern side of PA. I seriously heard that we have the least amount of sunny days in all the US. It's a wonder why we live here!
> 
> Sorry..... I guess I was thinking that Morgantown was more central.
> 
> 
> Awesome quote. It doesn't matter how fast you are going, just that you ARE going!
> 
> 
> Jill





MoonFaerie said:


> Drive by post.... Meal tracking question - If I drink a calorie & caffeine tea (specifically Tazo Passion Tea), does that count as water?



Personally, if it has any calories or caffeine, I do NOT count it as water.  I think that WW allows you to count one cup of caffeinated coffee or tea as part of your daily water though.  

Caffeine can be a diuretic, so it can counteract the water you are drinking, so be careful.



Disneyluvr said:


> OK I have a confession! You all know I am a kindergarten teacher. Well. . . . . . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  also EAT like a kindergartener! Growing up my parents never really made veggies so I don't eat them. (only things that came in a can like corn, green beans and peas)
> 
> So I really need some help on how to incorporate veggies into my meal in small steps! I really have no idea how to make them or even where to start!  This has really been hindering my healthy eating plan



First of all.... thanks for coming clean with us!  You are not the only "non-veggie" eater we've had here!  

What DO you eat for veggies??..... and in my mind peas and corn don't count because they are a STARCH (actually, corn is a grain).  And personally other than kidney beans, I don't eat any canned veggies.  Too much sodium and I'm concerned about the BPA used to line the cans.

What do you eat raw?  What do you eat cooked?  Give me someplace to start and I will try to give some ideas about recipes, cooking methods, etc.  

**********

So I FINALLY get  30 minutes to sit and upload pictures to the Walgreens and the download keeps stopping!  I am so frustrated.  I have tried three times to get pictures uploaded.  Not sure what is going on with it.... I don't think it is on my end, but you never know.

Gotta load the snowboarding gear and such in the car and head out in 30 minutes so I have time to run to the bakery and pick up a birthday treat for DS, then drop a load at the thrift store and return my VERY overdue library books before getting DS and heading to the mountain!.................P


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Disneyluvr said:


> OK I have a confession! You all know I am a kindergarten teacher. Well. . . . . . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  also EAT like a kindergartener! Growing up my parents never really made veggies so I don't eat them. (only things that came in a can like corn, green beans and peas)
> 
> So I really need some help on how to incorporate veggies into my meal in small steps! I really have no idea how to make them or even where to start!  This has really been hindering my healthy eating plan



Dont feel bad I'm not great (though I am getting much better) at the whole veg thing
  A sneaky way of eating some is to grate carrots into either bolognese or chilli sauces. It makes the meat go further too so helps make those meals cheaper
  I incorperate alot of veg into soups and stews too. I tend to add whatever I have handy-carrots, leeks, celery, parsley etc. Just aim to chop the bigger veg into roughly the same sized chunks
  Another trick I've found is to grate an apple into coleslaw and mix (just before serving so the apple doesnt brown). This not only adds fruit but makes it a less fattening option as it bulks out the coleslaw without adding many calories
  Add apples, pinapples, grapes, peppers and onions to curry type dishes!
Hope this helps I can give you a good recipe for curried carrot soup if you like spicy foods? It has carrot and onions in it.


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

I first have to apologize...the Boards are so slow uploading that I had all these wonderful replies and POOF! They all disappeared...GRRR!  SO, I am hoping to have time to go back and reply a bit later....




donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> What are your favorite things to do when you are trying to relax?  If you are crafty do you give some of those things away as gifts?


I relax by reading, watching mystery-based shows on tv, scrapbooking, and I have just begun to knit....currently it is more frustrating than relaxing.  The only gifts I have given are a scarf to Brian and scrapbooks to three of my friends which chronicled our wine making and bottling in 2007-2008.  The scrapbooks took forever, but their faces and tears were priceless when I gave it to each of them 




Disneyluvr said:


> Cool quote I saw:
> 
> No matter how slow you are,
> you are lapping everbody
> on the couch!


LOVE LOVE LOVE!!

**********************************
Just a quick drive by!!!
I finally got to WW last night...wow the program has completely changed since the last time I was a loser.  I am tracking on my phone through the WW app and I LOVE the WW app with the barcode scanner!!  SO far I am OP today....despite my lack of water.  On the Ellip last night for 30 minutes and it looks like strength training tonight.  UGH...I just have no motivation when the weather is crappy!!

Heading out to a meeting and hope to ca up here later!!
Hope you all are having a great day!!  If not, SMILE!  It improves your face value


----------



## MoonFaerie

luvpoohandcompany said:


> I wouldnt worry too much Sounds like you're getting plenty of fluids Just make sure you count those calories though-you dont want any shocks at the scales
> When its freezing here I add half a cup of boiling water to half a cup of tea to try and get my fluids
> Sorry I cant be of more help-maybe someone else will have better info





pjlla said:


> Personally, if it has any calories or caffeine, I do NOT count it as water.  I think that WW allows you to count one cup of caffeinated coffee or tea as part of your daily water though.
> 
> Caffeine can be a diuretic, so it can counteract the water you are drinking, so be careful.



 Multi-tasking FAIL!  I meant a tea that is caffeine and calorie FREE.  I haven't had any caffeinated drinks in several weeks. I picked the tea I did specifically because it's caffeine free and I like it without any sweetener. Which is what caused my confusion as how to count it. There's no calories, so it doesn't go on my food category. However, it is in fact not water, so it doesn't go in the water tracking.  If only spring would hurry up, so I wouldn't want a hot drink after getting home from walking across campus in the cold and rain.


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> What are your favorite things to do when you are trying to relax?  If you are crafty do you give some of those things away as gifts?



Hmmm...I like to read to relax.  I also love to scrapbook, but I have never done that as a gift.  I consider myself a scrappin' newbie still.  It took a while to get over my fear of "doing it wrong".  I have finally realized that since it's all mine, there is no doing it wrong!  I'm not extremely creative, but I really enjoy doing the scrapbooking, and so do my kids


----------



## Disneyluvr

pjlla said:


> Exactly!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, if it has any calories or caffeine, I do NOT count it as water.  I think that WW allows you to count one cup of caffeinated coffee or tea as part of your daily water though.
> 
> Caffeine can be a diuretic, so it can counteract the water you are drinking, so be careful.
> 
> 
> 
> First of all.... thanks for coming clean with us!  You are not the only "non-veggie" eater we've had here!
> 
> What DO you eat for veggies??..... and in my mind peas and corn don't count because they are a STARCH (actually, corn is a grain).  And personally other than kidney beans, I don't eat any canned veggies.  Too much sodium and I'm concerned about the BPA used to line the cans.
> 
> I have only ever eaten lettuce, green beans, spinach (raw), carrots (cooked & raw), tried raw broccoli once but can't stand the smell of cooked, I've tried tomatoes once in a salad and didn't really care for them and that is basically it! Bad, I know! I just have no idea where or how to start and to be really honest I am kinda afraid to try them and so I always just revert back to my safe zone.  But since this is the start of NO EXCUSES I am ready to break down my food wall and give something new a try.
> 
> I do LOVE every type of fruit though
> 
> 
> What do you eat raw?  What do you eat cooked?  Give me someplace to start and I will try to give some ideas about recipes, cooking methods, etc.
> 
> **********
> 
> So I FINALLY get  30 minutes to sit and upload pictures to the Walgreens and the download keeps stopping!  I am so frustrated.  I have tried three times to get pictures uploaded.  Not sure what is going on with it.... I don't think it is on my end, but you never know.
> 
> Gotta load the snowboarding gear and such in the car and head out in 30 minutes so I have time to run to the bakery and pick up a birthday treat for DS, then drop a load at the thrift store and return my VERY overdue library books before getting DS and heading to the mountain!.................P



Thanks for any help you all can give me!


----------



## cjdj4

Hi everyone! Happy Thursday! I have a busy couple of days ahead of me and I probably will not get to post individual replies. I apologize in advance. I stepped on the scale today and it was good, but I will wait until tomorrow to say  

I am so excited!!! I have been welcomed into the Krewe of Ann Jeffery, which is a group of women who walk in Tampa's 4 major parades every year, and work together to raise money for several charities. I had to hurry and get a "Elegant Pirate Lady" costume. We wear a nice jacket, black leggings, boots, and a corset Yet, another reason to get into shape. Luckily, the jacket is long enough to cover my booty I went along for the ride last week at the children's parade, but this Sat. I have to wear teh outfit and it's the adult parade filled with a ton of public drunkenness. Think Mardi-gras light. It's not bad when you are in the parade, but I HATE being on the sidelines. Anyway, I am super excited. 



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> What are your favorite things to do when you are trying to relax?  If you are crafty do you give some of those things away as gifts?



I lurk on threads I find interesting on the DIS, lol. Really, I like to go to Disney or have an adult evening out with DH. I love to craft, but I never do, thus I have never given anything like that away.


----------



## pjlla

luvpoohandcompany said:


> Dont feel bad I'm not great (though I am getting much better) at the whole veg thing
> A sneaky way of eating some is to grate carrots into either bolognese or chilli sauces. It makes the meat go further too so helps make those meals cheaper
> I incorperate alot of veg into soups and stews too. I tend to add whatever I have handy-carrots, leeks, celery, parsley etc. Just aim to chop the bigger veg into roughly the same sized chunks
> Another trick I've found is to grate an apple into coleslaw and mix (just before serving so the apple doesnt brown). This not only adds fruit but makes it a less fattening option as it bulks out the coleslaw without adding many calories
> Add apples, pinapples, grapes, peppers and onions to curry type dishes!
> Hope this helps I can give you a good recipe for curried carrot soup if you like spicy foods? It has carrot and onions in it.



All great ideas! I'd love the carrot soup recipe! Maybe you could post it on the BL recipe thread for everyone to share!




RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I first have to apologize...the Boards are so slow uploading that I had all these wonderful replies and POOF! They all disappeared...GRRR!  SO, I am hoping to have time to go back and reply a bit later....
> 
> 
> 
> I relax by reading, watching mystery-based shows on tv, scrapbooking, and I have just begun to knit....currently it is more frustrating than relaxing.  The only gifts I have given are a scarf to Brian and scrapbooks to three of my friends which chronicled our wine making and bottling in 2007-2008.  The scrapbooks took forever, but their faces and tears were priceless when I gave it to each of them
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE!!
> 
> **********************************
> Just a quick drive by!!!
> I finally got to WW last night...wow the program has completely changed since the last time I was a loser.  I am tracking on my phone through the WW app and I LOVE the WW app with the barcode scanner!!  SO far I am OP today....despite my lack of water.  On the Ellip last night for 30 minutes and it looks like strength training tonight.  UGH...I just have no motivation when the weather is crappy!!
> 
> Heading out to a meeting and hope to ca up here later!!
> Hope you all are having a great day!!  If not, SMILE!  It improves your face value



First of all..... Great job on creating tears with the scrapbooks. 

Second... Good for you for making it to WW! The new stuff sounds great. Can't wait to hear all about the "new" WW.



MoonFaerie said:


> Multi-tasking FAIL!  I meant a tea that is caffeine and calorie FREE.  I haven't had any caffeinated drinks in several weeks. I picked the tea I did specifically because it's caffeine free and I like it without any sweetener. Which is what caused my confusion as how to count it. There's no calories, so it doesn't go on my food category. However, it is in fact not water, so it doesn't go in the water tracking.  If only spring would hurry up, so I wouldn't want a hot drink after getting home from walking across campus in the cold and rain.



Oolong...big difference. I would say you could definitely count any and all non sweetened and caffeine free teas as water....unless you are concerned about other things like body acidity and such.



Ready to offer veggie suggestions, but the Dis is super slow and I'm on my IPad which isn't the easiest thing to type on. I will be back on later.......P


----------



## liesel

The DIS is finally a little faster for me, I got poofed for the first time today!  Just a quick post to say hi to everyone and I hope you are all doing well.  We are leaving for DL tomorrow and my first half, the Tink.  I'll try to catch up when I get back.  This challenge is what inspired me to go for this race, and I received so much helpful advice and support, especially from several runners on both teams.  I am so grateful!  Have a fantastic weekend everyone, I can't wait until tomorrow!


----------



## donaldandpirates

donac said:


> Good Thursday morning everyone.
> 
> I have been kicked off the internet twice in the last half an hour and had not time to read the thread.  Just want to get the QOTD posted because that is the all the time I have.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> What are your favorite things to do when you are trying to relax?  If you are crafty do you give some of those things away as gifts?


My absolute favorite way to relax is to watch the Andy Griffith show.  Something about the laid-back show has the magic to just melt the day away.  I do scrapbook -- like many of the Donalds seem to do -- but it's been a while.  There's something about trying to scrap when you have a crafty-type teenager and a four-year-old who want to touch and use everything.  



jillbur said:


> Isn't it funny how hard it is to be in the sun after not seeing it for weeks? When we see a tiny sliver of sun we all get excited! So sad...
> 
> Jill


My four-year-old DS (autistic) was asking for the sun a couple of months ago.  He actually had a meltdown when I told him, "Sorry.  No sun."  He was so upset!  Very, very sad.  



Disneyluvr said:


> Cool quote I saw:
> 
> No matter how slow you are,
> you are lapping everbody
> on the couch!



NICE!!!  I'm posting this to Facebook! 



liesel said:


> The DIS is finally a little faster for me, I got poofed for the first time today!  Just a quick post to say hi to everyone and I hope you are all doing well.  We are leaving for DL tomorrow and my first half, the Tink.  I'll try to catch up when I get back.  This challenge is what inspired me to go for this race, and I received so much helpful advice and support, especially from several runners on both teams.  I am so grateful!  Have a fantastic weekend everyone, I can't wait until tomorrow!



Have a great time!!!  We will all be cheering you on!


----------



## mikamah

buzz5985 said:


> I have noticed that there has been a big decrease in the amount of people participating in the thread.  Now I know you are there - reading along - please join back in.  If your having a tough time - that's the time to reach out and ask for help.  Now I may be off base - and everyone is just really busy and not limping along after the wagon!!!  I just wanted to let you know that we miss you, we are here to support you and would like to see you back again posting.  And even if you gain weight - send that weight in!!!   It really helps to keep you on track.  Don't throw in the towel.  Just think - this could be the last year that you have that New Years resolution to lose weight!!!  We can do it!!!  I do not want to have anyone feel like a failure!!!  We are all winners here!!!
> 
> Janis


Awesome post, janis.  You are doing a great job as Team leader of the Donalds.  I hope everyone is just busy too, and know we'd love to hear from you at anytime, a quick hello, still plugging along.  The support of these challenge is truly amazing. 



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> What are your favorite things to do when you are trying to relax?  If you are crafty do you give some of those things away as gifts?
> 
> .


definitely goof off on the computer, especially the disboards. I started knitting again after a long time, and made scarfs for my boss and charge nurses this christmas.  I bought yarn to make some for my sisters and sils, but ran out of time when we got the dog and my knitting time turned to walking time. before I had ds, I used to knit a lot, and made many sweater and mittens for family and friends.  I do scrapbooking too, and made a scrapbook for my oldest nephew when he graduated high school, and he really loved it.  My niece graduates this june, so I need to start working on hers.  I have been putting pictures aside.  I also like to relax with a movie and a cup of tea.  Even more relaxing if ds isn't home. 



pjlla said:


> Relaxing.... totally relaxing, doesn't really happen here at home.  If I want to REALLY relax I need to be away from home.  But a fairly relaxing at-home thing is scrapping and reading and watching movies (not all at the same time, of course...).
> 
> I have done scrapbooks as gifts in the past, but not many.  They are SO MUCH work that you have to be REALLY special to warrant a book from me.  My Mom has a childhood book in progress, my Dad has an ongoing garden book, my DMIL has a work-in-progress of "100 reasons we love you".  I did a 50th birthday book for two of my SIL's and a "thank you for all your hospitality" book for my OTHER SIL who frequently hosts us while we are at the Cape.  I did a small Disney Father's Day book for DH several years ago too.... but other than that they are all for my kids.  Oh...... I did a memory book for  EACH of my three nephews about their aunt (my DSIL's sister) who died in a car crash a few years ago.  It was mostly pictures and space for them to write their own memories of her, as I didn't know her very well.  And when that same SIL's Dad died last year, I did a book about him too.  SO I guess I've done more gifts than I realized!
> 
> When I used to to counted cross-stitch MOST of them were gifts.... in fact, I kept only two small ones that I ever did.
> 
> TTYL..............................P


Wow, you have done a lot of scrapbooks.  I started doing some pages for michael's sports teams, but am now a couple years behind.  I like your idea to work backwards.  It also seems the longer ago something was, it seems like I would be able to get away with fewer pages.  I used to cross stitch too, and have a sampler that i had given my mom, and a Christmas tree skirt I had given her and my dad years ago.  I remember I stitched my name on the tree skirt so there would be no confusion as to who got it one day.  She gave it to me when she downsized to an apartment.  I thought of you heading ot walmart yesterday when it took me 20 minutes each way with traffic. I really do have it easy.  So much so close by. 





luvpoohandcompany said:


> [I like to go for a walk outdoors-preferrably when the sun is out My sister and I aim to walk most mondays along the river here. We go hail, rain or shine but inevitably end up in this gorgeous coffee shop (used to be the "Manor" in times gone by) where they serve proper scones and jam with cream Guess what?! I've still been having them each week but I've pointed them and walked much faster/further so its allowed me to still lose I used to knit and mainly did baby cardigans and jumpers as gifts!


I think that's what it's all about, not depriving ourselves of what we love, but fitting it into our healthier lifestyles.  Nice job doing that and losing too!!


Disneyluvr said:


> Cool quote I saw:
> 
> No matter how slow you are,
> you are lapping everbody
> on the couch!


I love it!



Disneyluvr said:


> So I really need some help on how to incorporate veggies into my meal in small steps! I really have no idea how to make them or even where to start!  This has really been hindering my healthy eating plan


I love to roast vegies, and it is pretty easy.  Cauliflour and brussel sprouts are my favorites, and I just wash them, cut the cauliflour in to small piece, the sprouts in half, and brush them with olive oil, salt and pepper, and roast them in the oven at 425-450 degrees until they get tender, 30-40 minutes ish.  



liesel said:


> The DIS is finally a little faster for me, I got poofed for the first time today!  Just a quick post to say hi to everyone and I hope you are all doing well.  We are leaving for DL tomorrow and my first half, the Tink.  I'll try to catch up when I get back.  This challenge is what inspired me to go for this race, and I received so much helpful advice and support, especially from several runners on both teams.  I am so grateful!  Have a fantastic weekend everyone, I can't wait until tomorrow!


Have an amazing time, Lisa!!  You will be Tink-tastic!!!!

Good evening everyone!!  The boards do seem to have sped up a little, so that's nice since I'll start coaching tomorrow.   I've been doing pretty well, and the scale was down almost 2 pounds this morning.  Hoping it wasn't a fluke, and it is still gone tomorrow.  Going to get off the computer and watch the rest of wipeout with ds.  He doesn't understand that I can dis and watch tv at the same time.  Tells me I'm missing too much.

Have a great night!!

Thank you *Dona* for coaching this week and all the fun questions.


----------



## buzz5985

Disneyluvr said:


> OK I have a confession! You all know I am a kindergarten teacher. Well. . . . . . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  also EAT like a kindergartener! Growing up my parents never really made veggies so I don't eat them. (only things that came in a can like corn, green beans and peas)
> 
> So I really need some help on how to incorporate veggies into my meal in small steps! I really have no idea how to make them or even where to start!  This has really been hindering my healthy eating plan



Challenge yourself to try a new vegie every week.  Most can be roasted, stir fried, steamed.  

You could buy different colored peppers (green, red, orange or yellow) Slice them into strips, slice some chicken into strips.  Cook the chicken in the wok or frying pan with a little olive oil.  Remove from pan.  Now throw the peppers in, cook until tender-crisp (just stick a fork in them - you will begin to learn how you like them done - I like mine crispy crunchy).  Now you could have added some fahita seasonings and made fahitas with this.  Or add a stir fry sauce - serve over rice.  

Now any leftover peppers, I chop up and throw them in with some scrambled eggs, a little salsa on top.  

Just go to your fresh vegie section of the store - and just pick one.  Come back here and ask how to cook it - you will get a bunch of great answers.  

One thing I have that I like is a rice cooker that comes with a steaming basket on top.  I can cook rice and the vegie at the same time.  Like this
http://www.amazon.com/Oster-4722-Ri..._4?s=appliances&ie=UTF8&qid=1327628503&sr=1-4

Janis


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hello everyone! I just joined the challenge as I come to WISH often for support and I got put on team Donald! I forgot to mention in my PM that I am here to lose and then maintain! 

My name is Kayla, I am a college student! I will PM my beginning weight starting tomorrow since we weigh-in on Fridays. However, since I started using My Fitness Pal on the 16th I have lost 1.8 lbs! My ultimate goal is to be at 130 by the time our WDW trip comes around in May, but I'd be happy with 140! My friend and I just started training for a half-marathon that is also in May, this will be our first ever race (unless we can find a 5k before then)!

My original plan wasn't really to lose any weight until I started counting my calories and realized how much I'm overeating and how it's keeping the pounds on me! I have an appointment with our college dietician soon to get a plan set up as I also changed to a vegetarian diet in October!

Excited to be apart of this challenge!


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Week 5: The Seas with Nemo & Friends and Finding Nemo  The Musical

This is classic Disney with a great story line that fits perfectly with Healthy Habits.

This weeks 4 Habits are:

1. The Seas: In honor of the water in the sea, *Your habit is to drink a total of 64 oz. of water during the day.* You can count up to 8 oz. of tea or coffee toward your total for the day.

2. Nemos father and Dory, despite her memory, devised a great plan to find Nemo. Nemo devised his own plan to save himself. Having an eating plan is also a huge help. You need to know what youve eaten for the day. A quick check of your journal will help you know how many calories, points, etc. you can safely eat for the day. Recording what one eats and portion control are huge in weight loss and valuable habits to have. *This week, write down everything you eat as well as the portion size AND one nutritional aspect.* (Example: I had ½ cup of plain uncooked oatmeal, cooked in ½ cup of nonfat milk, with 1 tablespoon of walnuts and 1 teaspoon of brown sugar and that totals 350 calories.)

3. Again, you dont have to eat seaweed, but you do need veggies in your diet. *This week, your habit is to have 5 servings of veggies and fruit total each day.* Use your plan to determine what counts as a serving.

4. Fish is an excellent source of protein. You dont have to eat fish, but you do need protein in your diet.  *Eat 2 servings of protein per day.* Note: Use your plan to determine what counts as a serving. 

*Mini-Challenges*

1. Keep on Swimming: *Exercise for a total of 30 minutes at least 3 days this week.*

2. To help improve your memory, *Do something that works your brain (your definition) 3 times this week.*


Please feel free to PM me with any questions or ask on the thread!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

donac said:


> Good Thursday morning everyone.
> 
> I have been kicked off the internet twice in the last half an hour and had not time to read the thread.  Just want to get the QOTD posted because that is the all the time I have.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> What are your favorite things to do when you are trying to relax?  If you are crafty do you give some of those things away as gifts?
> 
> 
> Don't have time to reply.  Have to get dressed for exams.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I daydream on the dis about our next vacation or i will take a bubble bath and read a celebrity gossip magazine





pjlla said:


> Happy Thursday friends!!
> 
> I am up and rolling today.  I got DS moving into the shower and then folded a load of laundry while he showered.  Then I unloaded the dishwasher and dish drainer while his birthday pancakes were cooking.  Got him out the door to the bus and came back and started a white load in the washer, finished pancakes for DD, packed her lunch, wiped the counters, poured my coffee, and now I'm stopping here to say hello!
> 
> After I drive DD to school I will return home, eat my breakfast, hit the TM, shower, and then finish uploading pictures to Walgreens.com so I can take advantage of this week's sale.  Then I need to pack up bags for snowboarding, basketball practice, and DD's swim practice tonight.  When I leave here at 1:30 I probably won't be returning until after 9pm, so I should also pack up a healthy dinner for myself.  DS will probably request a pizza in between snowboarding and b.ball...... and while I wouldn't normally give in, since it is his birthday I will make an exception today.    Not sure how I am managing DD's schedule in all of this today, but I'm sure it will work itself out.
> 
> I will be back after my TM time later to read and reply!...................P



Happy birthday to ds hope he had a great day



mikamah said:


> Awesome post, janis.  You are doing a great job as Team leader of the Donalds.  I hope everyone is just busy too, and know we'd love to hear from you at anytime, a quick hello, still plugging along.  The support of these challenge is truly amazing.
> 
> definitely goof off on the computer, especially the disboards. I started knitting again after a long time, and made scarfs for my boss and charge nurses this christmas.  I bought yarn to make some for my sisters and sils, but ran out of time when we got the dog and my knitting time turned to walking time. before I had ds, I used to knit a lot, and made many sweater and mittens for family and friends.  I do scrapbooking too, and made a scrapbook for my oldest nephew when he graduated high school, and he really loved it.  My niece graduates this june, so I need to start working on hers.  I have been putting pictures aside.  I also like to relax with a movie and a cup of tea.  Even more relaxing if ds isn't home.
> 
> 
> Wow, you have done a lot of scrapbooks.  I started doing some pages for michael's sports teams, but am now a couple years behind.  I like your idea to work backwards.  It also seems the longer ago something was, it seems like I would be able to get away with fewer pages.  I used to cross stitch too, and have a sampler that i had given my mom, and a Christmas tree skirt I had given her and my dad years ago.  I remember I stitched my name on the tree skirt so there would be no confusion as to who got it one day.  She gave it to me when she downsized to an apartment.  I thought of you heading ot walmart yesterday when it took me 20 minutes each way with traffic. I really do have it easy.  So much so close by. I think that's what it's all about, not depriving ourselves of what we love, but fitting it into our healthier lifestyles.  Nice job doing that and losing too!!
> I love it!
> 
> I love to roast vegies, and it is pretty easy.  Cauliflour and brussel sprouts are my favorites, and I just wash them, cut the cauliflour in to small piece, the sprouts in half, and brush them with olive oil, salt and pepper, and roast them in the oven at 425-450 degrees until they get tender, 30-40 minutes ish.
> 
> Have an amazing time, Lisa!!  You will be Tink-tastic!!!!
> 
> Good evening everyone!!  The boards do seem to have sped up a little, so that's nice since I'll start coaching tomorrow.   I've been doing pretty well, and the scale was down almost 2 pounds this morning.  Hoping it wasn't a fluke, and it is still gone tomorrow.  Going to get off the computer and watch the rest of wipeout with ds.  He doesn't understand that I can dis and watch tv at the same time.  Tells me I'm missing too much.
> 
> Have a great night!!
> 
> Thank you *Dona* for coaching this week and all the fun questions.



I hope the scale shows the same or better tomorrow. You have done a great job this week.

Thank you dona for being our coach this week. You had great questions for us. Welcome kathy as our coach this week. 

I am so thrilled that tomorrow is friday. I am hoping for a 1-2lb loss and if the scale stays where it was today i will be in that range. Sometimes i wish it would come off faster but i try to remind myself that this is a journey not a race.

Thanks to who commented about my tailbone i forgot to quote you. After i had my 2nd son i had pain in my tailbone on/off for a few years. It is the most annoying place to injure. I am so mad at myself for not looking before i tried to sit down.

Ok well good luck on the scales everyone


----------



## Mary•Poppins

First, Thank you dona for coaching this week!  You were great!



Disneyluvr said:


> Cool quote I saw:
> 
> No matter how slow you are,
> you are lapping everbody
> on the couch!



I LOVE this!!! 



Disneyluvr said:


> OK I have a confession! You all know I am a kindergarten teacher. Well. . . . . . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  also EAT like a kindergartener! Growing up my parents never really made veggies so I don't eat them. (only things that came in a can like corn, green beans and peas)
> 
> So I really need some help on how to incorporate veggies into my meal in small steps! I really have no idea how to make them or even where to start!  This has really been hindering my healthy eating plan



I really like roasted veggies.  I also put a little olive oil on them and sprinkle a bit of sea salt on them.  Put them in the oven and roast them.  I have roasted, red peppers, brussel sprouts, asparagus, onion, broccoli.  I also like to grill them .... using olive oil.  My family doesn't like veggies, however, I am constantly trying to get them to eat them.  I even pour lots of cheese over theirs .... and they still won't eat them!  UGH!  I would also google some recipes.  There are a lot of good cooks out there with great recipes.



liesel said:


> The DIS is finally a little faster for me, I got poofed for the first time today!  Just a quick post to say hi to everyone and I hope you are all doing well.  We are leaving for DL tomorrow and my first half, the Tink.  I'll try to catch up when I get back.  This challenge is what inspired me to go for this race, and I received so much helpful advice and support, especially from several runners on both teams.  I am so grateful!  Have a fantastic weekend everyone, I can't wait until tomorrow!



Good Luck!  I would love to run a 1/2 marathon some day.  Please let me know how it goes!



::Snow_White:: said:


> Hello everyone! I just joined the challenge as I come to WISH often for support and I got put on team Donald! I forgot to mention in my PM that I am here to lose and then maintain!
> 
> My name is Kayla, I am a college student! I will PM my beginning weight starting tomorrow since we weigh-in on Fridays. However, since I started using My Fitness Pal on the 16th I have lost 1.8 lbs! My ultimate goal is to be at 130 by the time our WDW trip comes around in May, but I'd be happy with 140! My friend and I just started training for a half-marathon that is also in May, this will be our first ever race (unless we can find a 5k before then)!
> 
> My original plan wasn't really to lose any weight until I started counting my calories and realized how much I'm overeating and how it's keeping the pounds on me! I have an appointment with our college dietician soon to get a plan set up as I also changed to a vegetarian diet in October!
> 
> Excited to be apart of this challenge!



Welcome!!!

Question of the Day

What are your favorite things to do when you are trying to relax? If you are crafty do you give some of those things away as gifts?

I agree with a PP ... I have a hard time relaxing in my house.  There is always something to do.  However, I love to settle down with a good book.  I use to do a lot of crafting (I have made many quilts that are quite detailed).  However, I just don't have the time for it.

One of my goal this year is to make a quilt for my oldest son who is graduation.  I have saved all of my son's T-shirts since they were little and involved in sports.  I am going to cut them apart and make them into a quilt that he can take to college.  This will be my spring break project.

Good luck with weigh ins tomorrow.  I think I did much better this week!


----------



## akhaloha

pjlla said:


> I am predicting you will be 10 pounds BELOW your previous Disney weight for your trip this summer!  And you will be LOVING the photos!
> 
> I re-started this journey in January 2008 for an April WDW trip.... and I was DETERMINED to not return to Disney any heavier than I had been our previous trip.  I put my nose to the grindstone, hit the TM, counted every single morsel of food, every ounce of water, journaled everything and managed to lose about 35 pounds and returned to Disney nearly 10 pounds lighter than my previous trip!  I felt GREAT and couldn't WAIT for the picture-taking to start!
> 
> You are going to look fabulous and the characters will be FLOCKING to have their photos taken with you!



Thank you for the kind and motivating words!!


----------



## belledreamer

I need some advice and I'm hoping that you guys will be able to help.

A couple of days ago I posted that I've had a little trouble getting all my calories in for the day. (Go figure.) So I've been trying to make a harder effort to get it all in.

Well it's proved to be harder than I though.  Just two days ago, I only managed to eat about 900 calories; the lowest I've had so far.  It's not that I'm not eating on purpose; I'm just not hungry.  When I do eat, it's very sensible.  No fast food or junk.  But it only takes a few grapes or a little sandwich to get me full.  I know I should be getting about 1,200 calories per day, but I just don't feel hungry.  I've even tried doing smaller meals more often but either I'm not doing it right or just not hungry when I'm supposed to eat.

Has anyone else had this problem with not getting enough calories and what did you do to make sure you got enough per day?


----------



## araes2102

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> What are your favorite things to do when you are trying to relax?  If you are crafty do you give some of those things away as gifts?



Relaxing, relaxing, relaxing... what is that again?? Well, I veg out, watching junk tv (my guilty pleasure... I love Teen Mom, Storage Wars, Intervention), and of course, hangin out on the Dis!



jillbur said:


> I'd take that 100 degree heat over this cloudy, depressing cold winter! It's horrible having cloudy, dreary days all the time. In fact, we have a high rate of mental illnesses (lots of depression) in this area and the doctors my DH works with say they have never seen so many cases in one area. They've worked all over the US and think it's this area~weather and unemployment. I'm looking to move south. DH has always wanted to move to AZ. How's Tuscon? Any jobs there?



Jobs? Not so much, but You can buy a house for CHEAP!  And if you can work at Raytheon, the AF base, or want my job (government employed social worker)... you could find a job! 



Disneyluvr said:


> So I really need some help on how to incorporate veggies into my meal in small steps! I really have no idea how to make them or even where to start!  This has really been hindering my healthy eating plan



I get the steamfresh veggies from the freezer section. They are cheap, easy and yummy. Another great tip I got was to use cauliflower in lieu of potatoes to make mashed "potatoes," either completely substituting the cauliflower for the potatoes or just start with half poatato and half cauliflower. Prep potatoes, wash cauliflower and break into pieces about the same size as the potatoes, boil them together and mash, season how you like and enjoy!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Dont feel bad I'm not great (though I am getting much better) at the whole veg thing  A sneaky way of eating some is to grate carrots into either bolognese or chilli sauces. It makes the meat go further too so helps make those meals cheaper
> 
> I was gonna say this! I LOVE adding carrot to the meat mixture for my lasagna as well!
> 
> I can give you a good recipe for curried carrot soup if you like spicy foods? It has carrot and onions in it.



Please! I would LOVE this!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I finally got to WW last night...wow the program has completely changed since the last time I was a loser.  I am tracking on my phone through the WW app and I LOVE the WW app with the barcode scanner!!  SO far I am OP today....despite my lack of water.  On the Ellip last night for 30 minutes and it looks like strength training tonight.  UGH...I just have no motivation when the weather is crappy!!



Congrats on making it to WW (finally)! 



::Snow_White:: said:


> Hello everyone! I just joined the challenge as I come to WISH often for support and I got put on team Donald! I forgot to mention in my PM that I am here to lose and then maintain!



Welcome!


----------



## amykathleen2005

belledreamer said:


> I need some advice and I'm hoping that you guys will be able to help.
> 
> A couple of days ago I posted that I've had a little trouble getting all my calories in for the day. (Go figure.) So I've been trying to make a harder effort to get it all in.
> 
> Well it's proved to be harder than I though.  Just two days ago, I only managed to eat about 900 calories; the lowest I've had so far.  It's not that I'm not eating on purpose; I'm just not hungry.  When I do eat, it's very sensible.  No fast food or junk.  But it only takes a few grapes or a little sandwich to get me full.  I know I should be getting about 1,200 calories per day, but I just don't feel hungry.  I've even tried doing smaller meals more often but either I'm not doing it right or just not hungry when I'm supposed to eat.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem with not getting enough calories and what did you do to make sure you got enough per day?



Are you losing weight or have you plateaued?


----------



## akhaloha

donac said:


> Good Thursday morning everyone.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> What are your favorite things to do when you are trying to relax?  If you are crafty do you give some of those things away as gifts?
> 
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I love to read or watch tv.  Sometimes I play puzzle games on my ipad.   I'm not very crafty, but always wish I had the creative ability.  

Dona - thanks for being our coach this week!


----------



## araes2102

cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Week 4: The Voyage of the Little Mermaid
> 
> 1. Your Voyage So Far: *Write down 3 positive changes you have made since January 1, 2012.*



The three positive changes I have made so far this year are:

1. Started caring about my health and my body!

2. Actually making changes in my lifestyle to change my health and my body... watching what I eat AND exercising!

3. Working on my relationship with DBF to make us both happier (and healthier)!


----------



## happysummer

Hi everyone
i haven't been posting because my computer has been acting up and I am so busy.

I hope everyone who has not been feeling well is on the mend.
 I am still working out as hard as last week.

Question of the Day

What are your favorite things to do when you are trying to relax? If you are crafty do you give some of those things away as gifts?

Reading a book and having a long hot bubble bath. I am not crafty at all and I hate doing any kind of crafts.

Welcome new people.

I hope everyone has a great weigh in.


----------



## donac

Good Friday morning.  

I had a great day yesterday.  I got a lot of paperwork done at school and you can actually see my desk.  I have one more class to finish grading papers for and then I start grading midterms.  

Welcome to the new people.  This is a great group of people. 

I have a midterm to give and then I get to sit on hall duty for an hour and a half.  After school I am taking a friend to our favorite quilt store.  It should be fun. 

I don't think I have anything planned for this weekend.  I will probably work on costumes on Saturday but I haven't heard yet.  I know I want to see the new movie "One For the Money".  I hope the movie is as much fun as the books are.  It doesn't have to follow the book exactly but it should have the spirit.  If you haven't read this series of books you should do it during the summer.  They are great summer reads.  It makes you laugh outloud.

Off to get ready for work 

Welcome to Kathy who is our coach for this week.  Hi Kathy.  I will be back later to answer your question.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

donac said:


> Good Friday morning.
> I don't think I have anything planned for this weekend.  I will probably work on costumes on Saturday but I haven't heard yet.  I know I want to see the new movie "One For the Money".  I hope the movie is as much fun as the books are.  It doesn't have to follow the book exactly but it should have the spirit.  If you haven't read this series of books you should do it during the summer.  They are great summer reads.  It makes you laugh outloud.



I am so excited to see this movie, and am hoping to fit it in this weekend also!  It's funny because my mom started reading this series and was telling me the same thing, that I would be laughing out loud.  So, it just happened that a neighbor was moving and she gave me tons of books, several of which were part of this series!    So, now I am hooked.  But I totally agree that everyone should read these, they are great fun.


----------



## Rose&Mike

::Snow_White:: said:


> Hello everyone! I just joined the challenge as I come to WISH often for support and I got put on team Donald! I forgot to mention in my PM that I am here to lose and then maintain!
> 
> My name is Kayla, I am a college student! I will PM my beginning weight starting tomorrow since we weigh-in on Fridays. However, since I started using My Fitness Pal on the 16th I have lost 1.8 lbs! My ultimate goal is to be at 130 by the time our WDW trip comes around in May, but I'd be happy with 140! My friend and I just started training for a half-marathon that is also in May, this will be our first ever race (unless we can find a 5k before then)!
> 
> My original plan wasn't really to lose any weight until I started counting my calories and realized how much I'm overeating and how it's keeping the pounds on me! I have an appointment with our college dietician soon to get a plan set up as I also changed to a vegetarian diet in October!
> 
> Excited to be apart of this challenge!


Welcome! I am a vegetarian too and a runner! I think it's great that you are talking to the campus dietitian. 



belledreamer said:


> I need some advice and I'm hoping that you guys will be able to help.
> 
> A couple of days ago I posted that I've had a little trouble getting all my calories in for the day. (Go figure.) So I've been trying to make a harder effort to get it all in.
> 
> Well it's proved to be harder than I though.  Just two days ago, I only managed to eat about 900 calories; the lowest I've had so far.  It's not that I'm not eating on purpose; I'm just not hungry.  When I do eat, it's very sensible.  No fast food or junk.  But it only takes a few grapes or a little sandwich to get me full.  I know I should be getting about 1,200 calories per day, but I just don't feel hungry.  I've even tried doing smaller meals more often but either I'm not doing it right or just not hungry when I'm supposed to eat.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem with not getting enough calories and what did you do to make sure you got enough per day?


I often eat tiny meals and I'm full. My husband finds it very amusing. But 900 calories is not enough. Not enough calories for extended periods of time can cause all kinds of problems including hair loss and loss of periods. When I was losing a lot and in the midst of the undiagnosed gluten issues I developed so many symptoms of malnutrition and it really is not fun. I understand that this is a different situation, but I don't want you to start feeling cruddy. Two things you can try--more snacks or higher calorie healthy food. Try adding in some almonds or walnuts or pecans. Have a tablespoon of peanut butter with your fruit. Add some avocado to your salad or sandwich. How about a hard boiled egg--one of my favorite snacks! Do you like olives or dates? The dates this year are fabulous! Better than candy in my opinion. Do you know if you are getting enough fats? All of these suggestions include healthy fats which will easily up your calorie intake. Add a banana to your breakfast--I have a banana with my smoothie or rice cereal. 

I think it's really great that you are staying away from the junk, but in my opinion you really want to get your calories up. Malnutrition is really not fun and takes a very long time to recover from.  And you won't realize what's going on until you start feeling cruddy. An occasional low calorie day is probably not the end of the world, but if it's happening more often than not I think it's time to take action.

Good luck!


----------



## 6Smiles

Good Morning Team Donald -

I am so excited I can not stand it.  My starting weight was 208.8 and today I joined ONEderland coming in at 195.00.  Since we began I have lost 13.8 pounds. 

I read when I have a few minutes and though I don't have much time to reply since I am in nursing school, I just wanted to thank everyone for the continued discussions and positive nature of this board.  Being accountable for weigh-ins and being part of a team is keeping me motivated to continue to develop those healthy habits and focus those few extra minutes I have on exercises.  

Kris


----------



## VirataMama4

Good Morning Donalds!

First Congrats 6Smiles for joining onederland! 

I have been really looking forward to weigh in day all week since the scales has gone down 3lbs! I'm out of the 180s! A couple of times I'd weigh myself in the evening and it was less then what I weighed in at last week.  

I will finish up week 3 of c25k tomorrow!  That is the farthest I've gone before quiting and I'm really enjoying it. 

Good luck to everyone on today's weigh ins!


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> definitely goof off on the computer, especially the disboards. I started knitting again after a long time, and made scarfs for my boss and charge nurses this christmas.  I bought yarn to make some for my sisters and sils, but ran out of time when we got the dog and my knitting time turned to walking time. before I had ds, I used to knit a lot, and made many sweater and mittens for family and friends.  I do scrapbooking too, and made a scrapbook for my oldest nephew when he graduated high school, and he really loved it.  My niece graduates this june, so I need to start working on hers.  I have been putting pictures aside.  I also like to relax with a movie and a cup of tea.  Even more relaxing if ds isn't home.
> 
> Glad that dog has got you up and moving,but sorry you ran out of time to make your gifts.  Maybe you could get started on them now for next year.
> 
> 
> Wow, you have done a lot of scrapbooks.  I started doing some pages for michael's sports teams, but am now a couple years behind.  I like your idea to work backwards.  It also seems the longer ago something was, it seems like I would be able to get away with fewer pages.  I used to cross stitch too, and have a sampler that i had given my mom, and a Christmas tree skirt I had given her and my dad years ago.  I remember I stitched my name on the tree skirt so there would be no confusion as to who got it one day.  She gave it to me when she downsized to an apartment.  I thought of you heading ot walmart yesterday when it took me 20 minutes each way with traffic. I really do have it easy.  So much so close by.
> 
> That was a great idea to put your name on the tree skirt. I have done three big cross-stitch projects for my Mom and I guess I always figured they would come back to me some day.... I don't think my brother would be fighting me for them!
> 
> But now you've got me thinking about a tree skirt.  I've always hated the one we use..... it isn't really pretty or special, but I've never found one I really liked.  Maybe I could make one and put some cross-stitch panels on it.... I'll give it some thought this year.
> 
> I love to roast vegies, and it is pretty easy.  Cauliflour and brussel sprouts are my favorites, and I just wash them, cut the cauliflour in to small piece, the sprouts in half, and brush them with olive oil, salt and pepper, and roast them in the oven at 425-450 degrees until they get tender, 30-40 minutes ish.
> 
> Great idea!  Many people who don't like steamed/boiled veggies really like roasted or grilled veggies.
> 
> Good evening everyone!!  The boards do seem to have sped up a little, so that's nice since I'll start coaching tomorrow.   I've been doing pretty well, and the scale was down almost 2 pounds this morning.  Hoping it wasn't a fluke, and it is still gone tomorrow.  Going to get off the computer and watch the rest of wipeout with ds.  He doesn't understand that I can dis and watch tv at the same time.  Tells me I'm missing too much.



Fingers crossed that the 2 pounds stays gone!



buzz5985 said:


> Challenge yourself to try a new vegie every week.  Most can be roasted, stir fried, steamed.
> 
> You could buy different colored peppers (green, red, orange or yellow) Slice them into strips, slice some chicken into strips.  Cook the chicken in the wok or frying pan with a little olive oil.  Remove from pan.  Now throw the peppers in, cook until tender-crisp (just stick a fork in them - you will begin to learn how you like them done - I like mine crispy crunchy).  Now you could have added some fahita seasonings and made fahitas with this.  Or add a stir fry sauce - serve over rice.
> 
> Mmmm.... yummy!
> 
> 
> Now any leftover peppers, I chop up and throw them in with some scrambled eggs, a little salsa on top.
> 
> Just go to your fresh vegie section of the store - and just pick one.  Come back here and ask how to cook it - you will get a bunch of great answers.
> 
> Good suggestion!!
> 
> One thing I have that I like is a rice cooker that comes with a steaming basket on top.  I can cook rice and the vegie at the same time.  Like this
> http://www.amazon.com/Oster-4722-Ri..._4?s=appliances&ie=UTF8&qid=1327628503&sr=1-4
> 
> Janis





::Snow_White:: said:


> Hello everyone! I just joined the challenge as I come to WISH often for support and I got put on team Donald! I forgot to mention in my PM that I am here to lose and then maintain!
> 
> My name is Kayla, I am a college student! I will PM my beginning weight starting tomorrow since we weigh-in on Fridays. However, since I started using My Fitness Pal on the 16th I have lost 1.8 lbs! My ultimate goal is to be at 130 by the time our WDW trip comes around in May, but I'd be happy with 140! My friend and I just started training for a half-marathon that is also in May, this will be our first ever race (unless we can find a 5k before then)!
> 
> My original plan wasn't really to lose any weight until I started counting my calories and realized how much I'm overeating and how it's keeping the pounds on me! I have an appointment with our college dietician soon to get a plan set up as I also changed to a vegetarian diet in October!
> 
> Excited to be apart of this challenge!



Hi Kayla!  Nice to meet you!  WELCOME!



cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Week 5: The Seas with Nemo & Friends and Finding Nemo – The Musical
> 
> This is classic Disney with a great story line that fits perfectly with Healthy Habits.
> 
> This week’s 4 Habits are:
> 
> 1. “The Seas:” In honor of the water in the sea, *Your “habit” is to drink a total of 64 oz. of water during the day.* You can count up to 8 oz. of tea or coffee toward your total for the day.
> 
> 2. Nemo’s father and Dory, despite her memory, devised a great plan to find Nemo. Nemo devised his own plan to save himself. Having an eating plan is also a huge help. You need to know what you’ve eaten for the day. A quick check of your journal will help you know how many calories, points, etc. you can safely eat for the day. Recording what one eats and portion control are huge in weight loss and valuable habits to have. *This week, write down everything you eat as well as the portion size AND one nutritional aspect.* (Example: I had ½ cup of plain uncooked oatmeal, cooked in ½ cup of nonfat milk, with 1 tablespoon of walnuts and 1 teaspoon of brown sugar and that totals 350 calories.)
> 
> 3. Again, you don’t have to eat seaweed, but you do need veggies in your diet. *This week, your “habit” is to have 5 servings of veggies and fruit total each day.* Use your plan to determine what counts as a serving.
> 
> 4. Fish is an excellent source of protein. You don’t have to eat fish, but you do need protein in your diet.  *Eat 2 servings of protein per day.* Note: Use your plan to determine what counts as a serving.
> 
> *Mini-Challenges*
> 
> 1. “Keep on Swimming”: *Exercise for a total of 30 minutes at least 3 days this week.*
> 
> 2. To help improve your memory, *Do something that works your brain (your definition) 3 times this week.*
> 
> 
> Please feel free to PM me with any questions or ask on the thread!



Makes me want to sing "In the Big Blue"!!  Now I'm gonna be singing that in my head all day!  Thanks for another brilliant week of HH ideas!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Happy birthday to ds hope he had a great day.
> 
> I guess it was okay for a school day.  It was a good day for snowboarding, not too cold.  And his b.ball practice got cancelled, as it was snowing.  So after snowboarding he got his birthday pizza to go and we came home and watched Mythbusters on TV while we ate.  Then DH gave him another Lego set (we gave him three sets this week that we picked up on clearance after Christmas) and then it was off to bed.  Tonight we will take him out to eat for a "real" birthday celebration and give him his big gift.
> 
> I am so thrilled that tomorrow is friday. I am hoping for a 1-2lb loss and if the scale stays where it was today i will be in that range. Sometimes i wish it would come off faster but i try to remind myself that this is a journey not a race.
> 
> Hopefully the scale still shows that loss today!
> 
> Thanks to who commented about my tailbone i forgot to quote you. After i had my 2nd son i had pain in my tailbone on/off for a few years. It is the most annoying place to injure. I am so mad at myself for not looking before i tried to sit down.
> 
> I was warned that giving birth could aggravate my old tailbone injuries, but I was lucky and both kids were in SUCH a hurry to be here, I didn't have any long, drawn-out labors or lots of pushing, so no re-injury there.  Hopefully you and your bottom are recovering well today!
> 
> Ok well good luck on the scales everyone





			
				Mary•Poppins;43859635 said:
			
		

> I really like roasted veggies.  I also put a little olive oil on them and sprinkle a bit of sea salt on them.  Put them in the oven and roast them.  I have roasted, red peppers, brussel sprouts, asparagus, onion, broccoli.  I also like to grill them .... using olive oil.  My family doesn't like veggies, however, I am constantly trying to get them to eat them.  I even pour lots of cheese over theirs .... and they still won't eat them!  UGH!  I would also google some recipes.  There are a lot of good cooks out there with great recipes.
> 
> Just keep re-introducing the veggies.... SOME DAY they will eat them and enjoy them.... I PROMISE!
> 
> One of my goal this year is to make a quilt for my oldest son who is graduation.  I have saved all of my son's T-shirts since they were little and involved in sports.  I am going to cut them apart and make them into a quilt that he can take to college.  This will be my spring break project.
> 
> Good luck with weigh ins tomorrow.  I think I did much better this week!



I love the idea of the t-shirt quilt.  My DSIL did one for he son before he left for college using all of his old summer b.ball camp t-shirts.  It came out great!  But she is an experienced quilter, so she knew what she was doing.  

I'd love to do something like that for DD, but first of all I have minimal experience with quilting.... plus DD would have  COW if I cut up her t-shirts!  She doesn't really wear most of them.... they are more like a collection.  

Believe it or not there is actually a company that will do this for you if you send them your t-shirts.  I saw it in Real Simple magazine.



belledreamer said:


> I need some advice and I'm hoping that you guys will be able to help.
> 
> A couple of days ago I posted that I've had a little trouble getting all my calories in for the day. (Go figure.) So I've been trying to make a harder effort to get it all in.
> 
> Well it's proved to be harder than I though.  Just two days ago, I only managed to eat about 900 calories; the lowest I've had so far.  It's not that I'm not eating on purpose; I'm just not hungry.  When I do eat, it's very sensible.  No fast food or junk.  But it only takes a few grapes or a little sandwich to get me full.  I know I should be getting about 1,200 calories per day, but I just don't feel hungry.  I've even tried doing smaller meals more often but either I'm not doing it right or just not hungry when I'm supposed to eat.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem with not getting enough calories and what did you do to make sure you got enough per day?




I saw that Rose gave you some great suggestions.  If you need to up your calories and can't consume more volume, then WHAT you are consuming needs to be more calorie dense.  The nuts and nut butter and avocado suggestions that Rose mentioned are right on track.  Eating more is okay.... in fact, you will stop losing if you don't bump you calories up to the minimum.  But you still need to make sure that they are HEALTHY calories.... not empty calories.



donac said:


> Good Friday morning.
> 
> I had a great day yesterday.  I got a lot of paperwork done at school and you can actually see my desk.  I have one more class to finish grading papers for and then I start grading midterms.
> 
> Welcome to the new people.  This is a great group of people.
> 
> I have a midterm to give and then I get to sit on hall duty for an hour and a half.  After school I am taking a friend to our favorite quilt store.  It should be fun.
> 
> I don't think I have anything planned for this weekend.  I will probably work on costumes on Saturday but I haven't heard yet.  I know I want to see the new movie "One For the Money".  I hope the movie is as much fun as the books are.  It doesn't have to follow the book exactly but it should have the spirit.  If you haven't read this series of books you should do it during the summer.  They are great summer reads.  It makes you laugh outloud.
> 
> Off to get ready for work
> 
> Welcome to Kathy who is our coach for this week.  Hi Kathy.  I will be back later to answer your question.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I'll add that book suggestion to my list.  Thanks for being a great coach and for your great questions!



Rose&Mike said:


> Welcome! I am a vegetarian too and a runner! I think it's great that you are talking to the campus dietitian.
> 
> 
> I often eat tiny meals and I'm full. My husband finds it very amusing. But 900 calories is not enough. Not enough calories for extended periods of time can cause all kinds of problems including hair loss and loss of periods. When I was losing a lot and in the midst of the undiagnosed gluten issues I developed so many symptoms of malnutrition and it really is not fun. I understand that this is a different situation, but I don't want you to start feeling cruddy. Two things you can try--more snacks or higher calorie healthy food. Try adding in some almonds or walnuts or pecans. Have a tablespoon of peanut butter with your fruit. Add some avocado to your salad or sandwich. How about a hard boiled egg--one of my favorite snacks! Do you like olives or dates? The dates this year are fabulous! Better than candy in my opinion. Do you know if you are getting enough fats? All of these suggestions include healthy fats which will easily up your calorie intake. Add a banana to your breakfast--I have a banana with my smoothie or rice cereal.
> 
> I think it's really great that you are staying away from the junk, but in my opinion you really want to get your calories up. Malnutrition is really not fun and takes a very long time to recover from.  And you won't realize what's going on until you start feeling cruddy. An occasional low calorie day is probably not the end of the world, but if it's happening more often than not I think it's time to take action.
> 
> Good luck!



Such great ideas and good advise, as usual!



6Smiles said:


> Good Morning Team Donald -
> 
> I am so excited I can not stand it.  My starting weight was 208.8 and today I joined ONEderland coming in at 195.00.  Since we began I have lost 13.8 pounds.
> 
> I read when I have a few minutes and though I don't have much time to reply since I am in nursing school, I just wanted to thank everyone for the continued discussions and positive nature of this board.  Being accountable for weigh-ins and being part of a team is keeping me motivated to continue to develop those healthy habits and focus those few extra minutes I have on exercises.
> 
> Kris



WOOHOO on ONE-derland!!  It must feel great!  

************

Happy ICY Friday friends!  Two hour delay for us here, which is why I have time to chat this morning!  I am working today, but don't need to report in until 10:10 am.  DD has a field trip to the aquarium today and we were afraid that it would be cancelled with a two hour delay, but apparently it is still a go, so that is great.  

I took an "unofficial" peek at the scale when I first got up and it looks like it will be a decent weigh-in, but will do my "official" weigh-in when I get dressed in a little while. 

I was talking to my Mom yesterday and she told me she wants me to make her a cookbook for Mother's Day.  She said she loves to hear me talk about all of the healthy recipes I create and make-over and she wants a cookbook for herself!   It is kind of scary to think about because I don't always write down when I "create", but it sounds like a fun challenge.... plus I will make myself one at the same time!  I'm thinking it would be fun to include pictures, so I need to remember to make notes and take photos as I cook over the next few months.  

Off to pack lunches and get dressed for the day!  Not sure where my duty will be today but PRAYING that I don't have any outdoor drop-off or pick-up duty.  I'm sure it will be indoor recess, as it is raining and icy, but there is still other outdoor duty to dread!  

TTYL..........................P


----------



## mikamah

Good morning and happy weighin day!!  I'm Kathy and I'll be  your coach this week.  I'm usually on in the morning before work, and have warned ds I'll be on in the evening too.  Coaching is great to help keep you on track, and give you a little extra computer time.    I think there may be a few open coaching slots available if you are interested then you can pm Janis- Buzz5985.

Remember to Pm your weights to our wonderful weightkeeper, Sue- Dvccruiser76, and your HH points to our lovely HH hostess CClovesdis!

I believe this is a WIN week, so if you are taking part in WIN, you can pm your measurements to our marvelous hostess Buzz5985 this week also.

Remember to put Team Donald in the title of your message to make it easier for our hostesses.
(Correct me Janis if I am wrong.)


On to the qotd, inspired by Luvspoohandcompany and her long walk to enjoy a scone and stay on plan and lose weight, and my love of snacks. 

Friday 1/27 QOTD--Do you have a favorite snack or treat that may be high in calories, but that you can not give up?  How do you fit it into your lifestyle?  What are some of your favorite snacks that are healthier and  satisfying? 

Have a fabulous day everyone!!


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> Good morning and happy weighin day!!  I'm Kathy and I'll be  your coach this week.  I'm usually on in the morning before work, and have warned ds I'll be on in the evening too.  Coaching is great to help keep you on track, and give you a little extra computer time.    I think there may be a few open coaching slots available if you are interested then you can pm Janis- Buzz5985.
> 
> Thanks for doing this Kathy!!  Tell Michael thanks for sharing his "Mom-time" with us!
> 
> On to the qotd, inspired by Luvspoohandcompany and her long walk to enjoy a scone and stay on plan and lose weight, and my love of snacks.
> 
> Friday 1/27 QOTD--Do you have a favorite snack or treat that may be high in calories, but that you can not give up?  How do you fit it into your lifestyle?  What are some of your favorite snacks that are healthier and  satisfying?
> 
> Have a fabulous day everyone!!



Well.... I'd say that the one thing I haven't given up is movie theater popcorn.  I'm sorry, but it just isn't a movie without popcorn!  I fit it in in two ways.... first of all we don't go to the movies very often, so it is more like a once a month or once every few months kind of treat.  Second.... I use my entire weekly bank of Flex Points for it (and the associated other movie treats).  It makes for a hungry week sometimes, but I guess I figure it is worth it to me every once in a while.  

Healthy snacks..... nuts are delicious, but very calorie dense, so those are becoming a more-rare treat.  Vitamuffins (especially the chocolate) are a great substitute for cookies and brownies and other baked goods.  Baked Lays  are the NORM for me when I am craving chips now.  In fact, regular chips just taste/feel so oily and greasy to me now.  I much prefer the Baked....just gotta watch the portion size.   When I am occasionally craving a real piece of "candy"  I will buy the new Skinny Cow candies.  They are certainly not in the realm of "healthy" but are a good portion control, lower-calorie treat and are okay once in a while.  

For really healthy.... how about an apple dipped in a small portion of almond butter or natural peanut butter..... MMMMM!  Or sweet red pepper strips dipped in hummus.  Both of those are yummy and healthy and filling and contain protein!  

Need to get DS into the shower now!..................P


----------



## mikamah

::Snow_White:: said:


> Hello everyone! I just joined the challenge as I come to WISH often for support and I got put on team Donald! I forgot to mention in my PM that I am here to lose and then maintain!
> 
> My name is Kayla, I am a college student! I will PM my beginning weight starting tomorrow since we weigh-in on Fridays. However, since I started using My Fitness Pal on the 16th I have lost 1.8 lbs! My ultimate goal is to be at 130 by the time our WDW trip comes around in May, but I'd be happy with 140! My friend and I just started training for a half-marathon that is also in May, this will be our first ever race (unless we can find a 5k before then)!
> 
> My original plan wasn't really to lose any weight until I started counting my calories and realized how much I'm overeating and how it's keeping the pounds on me! I have an appointment with our college dietician soon to get a plan set up as I also changed to a vegetarian diet in October!
> 
> Excited to be apart of this challenge!


Welcome to the challenge!!  It's great to see you over here, and I know you'll get lots of support and advice as you near your first race!!  



cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Week 5: The Seas with Nemo & Friends and Finding Nemo  The Musical
> 
> This is classic Disney with a great story line that fits perfectly with Healthy Habits.
> 
> This weeks 4 Habits are:
> 
> 1. The Seas: In honor of the water in the sea, *Your habit is to drink a total of 64 oz. of water during the day.* You can count up to 8 oz. of tea or coffee toward your total for the day.
> 
> 2. Nemos father and Dory, despite her memory, devised a great plan to find Nemo. Nemo devised his own plan to save himself. Having an eating plan is also a huge help. You need to know what youve eaten for the day. A quick check of your journal will help you know how many calories, points, etc. you can safely eat for the day. Recording what one eats and portion control are huge in weight loss and valuable habits to have. *This week, write down everything you eat as well as the portion size AND one nutritional aspect.* (Example: I had ½ cup of plain uncooked oatmeal, cooked in ½ cup of nonfat milk, with 1 tablespoon of walnuts and 1 teaspoon of brown sugar and that totals 350 calories.)
> 
> 3. Again, you dont have to eat seaweed, but you do need veggies in your diet. *This week, your habit is to have 5 servings of veggies and fruit total each day.* Use your plan to determine what counts as a serving.
> 
> 4. Fish is an excellent source of protein. You dont have to eat fish, but you do need protein in your diet.  *Eat 2 servings of protein per day.* Note: Use your plan to determine what counts as a serving.
> 
> *Mini-Challenges*
> 
> 1. Keep on Swimming: *Exercise for a total of 30 minutes at least 3 days this week.*
> 
> 2. To help improve your memory, *Do something that works your brain (your definition) 3 times this week.*
> 
> 
> Please feel free to PM me with any questions or ask on the thread!


Thank you CC for hh.  You do such a nice job with them and are so creative.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am so thrilled that tomorrow is friday. I am hoping for a 1-2lb loss and if the scale stays where it was today i will be in that range. Sometimes i wish it would come off faster but i try to remind myself that this is a journey not a race.
> 
> Thanks to who commented about my tailbone i forgot to quote you. After i had my 2nd son i had pain in my tailbone on/off for a few years. It is the most annoying place to injure. I am so mad at myself for not looking before i tried to sit down.
> 
> Ok well good luck on the scales everyone


I hope the scale behaved this morning for you.  I was very happy.  I have heard the tailbone injury's are very painful.  A friend of mine has a special pad for her chair so it hurts less.  



			
				MaryPoppins;43859635 said:
			
		

> I really like roasted veggies.  I also put a little olive oil on them and sprinkle a bit of sea salt on them.  Put them in the oven and roast them.  I have roasted, red peppers, brussel sprouts, asparagus, onion, broccoli.  I also like to grill them .... using olive oil.  My family doesn't like veggies, however, I am constantly trying to get them to eat them.  I even pour lots of cheese over theirs .... and they still won't eat them!  UGH!  I would also google some recipes.  There are a lot of good cooks out there with great recipes.
> 
> One of my goal this year is to make a quilt for my oldest son who is graduation.  I have saved all of my son's T-shirts since they were little and involved in sports.  I am going to cut them apart and make them into a quilt that he can take to college.  This will be my spring break project.
> 
> Good luck with weigh ins tomorrow.  I think I did much better this week!


Love roasted vegies too, and I make my ds try whatever I cook, at least one bite, and this week, he actually ate a full serving of the brussel sprouts for the first time.  What a great idea for a quilt.  I'm sure he will treasure that.



belledreamer said:


> A couple of days ago I posted that I've had a little trouble getting all my calories in for the day. (Go figure.) So I've been trying to make a harder effort to get it all in.
> 
> Well it's proved to be harder than I though.  Just two days ago, I only managed to eat about 900 calories; the lowest I've had so far.  It's not that I'm not eating on purpose; I'm just not hungry.  When I do eat, it's very sensible.  No fast food or junk.  But it only takes a few grapes or a little sandwich to get me full.  I know I should be getting about 1,200 calories per day, but I just don't feel hungry.  I've even tried doing smaller meals more often but either I'm not doing it right or just not hungry when I'm supposed to eat.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem with not getting enough calories and what did you do to make sure you got enough per day?


I think Rose and some others' gave you some great advice, and I was thinking if  you don't get enough calories, you metabolism will slow down to try and conserve the nutrients in your body, and you can not see much weight loss.  Good luck. 



araes2102 said:


> [I get the steamfresh veggies from the freezer section. They are cheap, easy and yummy. !


I forget about these, but not a bad idea to always have some in the freezer. 



araes2102 said:


> The three positive changes I have made so far this year are:
> 
> 1. Started caring about my health and my body!
> 
> 2. Actually making changes in my lifestyle to change my health and my body... watching what I eat AND exercising!
> 
> 3. Working on my relationship with DBF to make us both happier (and healthier)!


Awesome changes!! 



happysummer said:


> Hi everyone
> i haven't been posting because my computer has been acting up and I am so busy.
> .


Hope your computer is behaving soon.



donac said:


> Hi Kathy.  I will be back later to answer your question.


Hi dona!!  Yeah, I probably won't be posting qotds before you post.  Have a fabulous day!



Rose&Mike said:


> I often eat tiny meals and I'm full. My husband finds it very amusing. But 900 calories is not enough. Not enough calories for extended periods of time can cause all kinds of problems including hair loss and loss of periods. When I was losing a lot and in the midst of the undiagnosed gluten issues I developed so many symptoms of malnutrition and it really is not fun. I understand that this is a different situation, but I don't want you to start feeling cruddy. Two things you can try--more snacks or higher calorie healthy food. Try adding in some almonds or walnuts or pecans. Have a tablespoon of peanut butter with your fruit. Add some avocado to your salad or sandwich. How about a hard boiled egg--one of my favorite snacks! Do you like olives or dates? The dates this year are fabulous! Better than candy in my opinion. Do you know if you are getting enough fats? All of these suggestions include healthy fats which will easily up your calorie intake. Add a banana to your breakfast--I have a banana with my smoothie or rice cereal.
> 
> I think it's really great that you are staying away from the junk, but in my opinion you really want to get your calories up. Malnutrition is really not fun and takes a very long time to recover from.  And you won't realize what's going on until you start feeling cruddy. An occasional low calorie day is probably not the end of the world, but if it's happening more often than not I think it's time to take action.
> 
> Good luck!


Great advice Rose.  Thanks for sharing.  I also enjoyed your post the other day about running.



6Smiles said:


> I am so excited I can not stand it.  My starting weight was 208.8 and today I joined ONEderland coming in at 195.00.  Since we began I have lost 13.8 pounds.


Whoo hoo!!!!!Welcome to ONEDERLAND!!!!  I'm not there yet, but hope to see you there later this challenge!!  You have done amazing!!  I am so happy for you, and know what an amazing feeling it is.  Here's to staying in Onderland forever!!!!



VirataMama4 said:


> I have been really looking forward to weigh in day all week since the scales has gone down 3lbs! I'm out of the 180s! A couple of times I'd weigh myself in the evening and it was less then what I weighed in at last week. :


Whoo hoo!!  Congrats on a new decade!!!



pjlla said:


> Happy ICY Friday friends!  Two hour delay for us here, which is why I have time to chat this morning!  I am working today, but don't need to report in until 10:10 am.  DD has a field trip to the aquarium today and we were afraid that it would be cancelled with a two hour delay, but apparently it is still a go, so that is great.
> 
> I took an "unofficial" peek at the scale when I first got up and it looks like it will be a decent weigh-in, but will do my "official" weigh-in when I get dressed in a little while.
> 
> I was talking to my Mom yesterday and she told me she wants me to make her a cookbook for Mother's Day.  She said she loves to hear me talk about all of the healthy recipes I create and make-over and she wants a cookbook for herself!   It is kind of scary to think about because I don't always write down when I "create", but it sounds like a fun challenge.... plus I will make myself one at the same time!  I'm thinking it would be fun to include pictures, so I need to remember to make notes and take photos as I cook over the next few months.
> 
> Off to pack lunches and get dressed for the day!  Not sure where my duty will be today but PRAYING that I don't have any outdoor drop-off or pick-up duty.  I'm sure it will be indoor recess, as it is raining and icy, but there is still other outdoor duty to dread!
> 
> TTYL..........................P


Hope the scale is good to you.  What a great idea your mom has for a cookbook.  You should make one for your kids too.  Enjoy your extra time this morning, and drive carefully.  It's all rain here, but we did have a nice walk last night with snow falling, but happy it didn't stick around.  Lol on your brother fighting you for a tree skirt.  Yeah, my brothers would care less too.  Actually after my mom died, really the only thing I wanted was her Santa Claus that she had bought on one of our girls family shopping trip, and both of my sisters were just fine with that. phew. lol.  

Gotta run now!!  Have a fabulous friday!!


----------



## jillbur

cjdj4 said:


> I am so excited!!! I have been welcomed into the Krewe of Ann Jeffery, which is a group of women who walk in Tampa's 4 major parades every year, and work together to raise money for several charities. I had to hurry and get a "Elegant Pirate Lady" costume. We wear a nice jacket, black leggings, boots, and a corset Yet, another reason to get into shape. Luckily, the jacket is long enough to cover my booty I went along for the ride last week at the children's parade, but this Sat. I have to wear teh outfit and it's the adult parade filled with a ton of public drunkenness. Think Mardi-gras light. It's not bad when you are in the parade, but I HATE being on the sidelines. Anyway, I am super excited.




Congrats! Sounds like a great group and I'm sure you'll have a blast!




liesel said:


> The DIS is finally a little faster for me, I got poofed for the first time today!  Just a quick post to say hi to everyone and I hope you are all doing well.  We are leaving for DL tomorrow and my first half, the Tink.  I'll try to catch up when I get back.  This challenge is what inspired me to go for this race, and I received so much helpful advice and support, especially from several runners on both teams.  I am so grateful!  Have a fantastic weekend everyone, I can't wait until tomorrow!



Have a great time and good luck! I want to hear all about it when you get back. Can you say Jealous?!?!




::Snow_White:: said:


> Hello everyone! I just joined the challenge as I come to WISH often for support and I got put on team Donald! I forgot to mention in my PM that I am here to lose and then maintain!
> 
> My name is Kayla, I am a college student! I will PM my beginning weight starting tomorrow since we weigh-in on Fridays. However, since I started using My Fitness Pal on the 16th I have lost 1.8 lbs! My ultimate goal is to be at 130 by the time our WDW trip comes around in May, but I'd be happy with 140! My friend and I just started training for a half-marathon that is also in May, this will be our first ever race (unless we can find a 5k before then)!
> 
> My original plan wasn't really to lose any weight until I started counting my calories and realized how much I'm overeating and how it's keeping the pounds on me! I have an appointment with our college dietician soon to get a plan set up as I also changed to a vegetarian diet in October!
> 
> Excited to be apart of this challenge!



Welcome~this is a great group!




araes2102 said:


> Jobs? Not so much, but You can buy a house for CHEAP!  And if you can work at Raytheon, the AF base, or want my job (government employed social worker)... you could find a job!



Hmmm...social worker? I'm not feeling that   I'm a teacher and DH will be A respiratory therapist soon. I'm sure the government doesn't need us 




6Smiles said:


> I am so excited I can not stand it.  My starting weight was 208.8 and today I joined ONEderland coming in at 195.00.  Since we began I have lost 13.8 pounds.



Awesome job! Congrats 




VirataMama4 said:


> I have been really looking forward to weigh in day all week since the scales has gone down 3lbs! I'm out of the 180s! A couple of times I'd weigh myself in the evening and it was less then what I weighed in at last week.
> 
> I will finish up week 3 of c25k tomorrow!  That is the farthest I've gone before quiting and I'm really enjoying it.
> 
> Good luck to everyone on today's weigh ins!



Sounds like you are doing great! Congrats!




mikamah said:


> Good morning and happy weighin day!!  I'm Kathy and I'll be  your coach this week.  I'm usually on in the morning before work, and have warned ds I'll be on in the evening too.  Coaching is great to help keep you on track, and give you a little extra computer time.    I think there may be a few open coaching slots available if you are interested then you can pm Janis- Buzz5985.
> 
> On to the qotd, inspired by Luvspoohandcompany and her long walk to enjoy a scone and stay on plan and lose weight, and my love of snacks.
> 
> Friday 1/27 QOTD--Do you have a favorite snack or treat that may be high in calories, but that you can not give up?  How do you fit it into your lifestyle?  What are some of your favorite snacks that are healthier and  satisfying?
> 
> Have a fabulous day everyone!!



Good morning Kathy and thanks for being our coach this week 

I don't have one specific snack or treat, but I do love anything chocolate 
I try to allow myself enough colories at the end of my day to have a small treat, like a cookie or a mini candy bar. If I know ahead of time we will be celebrating a birthday or special occasion and there will be cake/ice cream/desserts, I will plan ahead and take a small portion. 

Healthy and satisfying snacks? Apple and peanut butter, almonds, air popped popcorn, and any desserty thing that is WW or skinny cow (or another brand).

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Started my school day off with a restraint. Now I am all sweaty. We are a hands-on facility since we are a group home and alternative ed. This was a resident who is just acting up so she can go to the hospital and watch tv and make phone calls (she's not allowed here, because she lost her privileges for acting up). She's been here a couple months and was doing fine, until she decided she wanted to leave. Now she is acting up and refusing to comply, so restraint. Luckily, she wasn't spitting on me, but the poor other staff...

I have my menus made for Saturday-Friday of next week and a grocery list ready. I am going about 5 miles away into Ohio after school today to get gas for $3.29. Here in PA it is $3.55. It's so crazy the difference in price. And, I have no idea why it's so much! Then I will pick up a prescription. T-ball sign ups are tonight for DS5, then I am taking the boys to the in-laws to spend the night. I will grocery shop after that. I don't know if I'll fit in exercise, but I will try!

Off to make some copies and relax while my students have anger management class. Have a great Friday Donalds!

Jill


----------



## Scraggy

Just checking in. I've hit the 10 pounds gone mark. 
I'm having a laproscopic hysterectomy on 2/22 due to horrible female problems I won't gross you all out with. 

I'm hoping to be down another 10 pounds by my surgery date, but even if I'm down 1 pound by then I'll be happy.


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

Thank you Dona!!!  You are a wonderful coach!!!  

Yay Kathy!!!  Way to go coach!  Maybe we can drink our coffee on the deck this week....this weekend is a possibility 




::Snow_White:: said:


> Hello everyone! I just joined the challenge as I come to WISH often for support and I got put on team Donald! I forgot to mention in my PM that I am here to lose and then maintain!
> 
> My name is Kayla, I am a college student! I will PM my beginning weight starting tomorrow since we weigh-in on Fridays. However, since I started using My Fitness Pal on the 16th I have lost 1.8 lbs! My ultimate goal is to be at 130 by the time our WDW trip comes around in May, but I'd be happy with 140! My friend and I just started training for a half-marathon that is also in May, this will be our first ever race (unless we can find a 5k before then)!
> 
> My original plan wasn't really to lose any weight until I started counting my calories and realized how much I'm overeating and how it's keeping the pounds on me! I have an appointment with our college dietician soon to get a plan set up as I also changed to a vegetarian diet in October!
> 
> Excited to be apart of this challenge!


Welcome!!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am so thrilled that tomorrow is friday. I am hoping for a 1-2lb loss and if the scale stays where it was today i will be in that range. Sometimes i wish it would come off faster but i try to remind myself that this is a journey not a race.
> 
> Thanks to who commented about my tailbone i forgot to quote you. After i had my 2nd son i had pain in my tailbone on/off for a few years. It is the most annoying place to injure. I am so mad at myself for not looking before i tried to sit down.
> 
> Ok well good luck on the scales everyone


Good luck with the weight in today!!  Speaking of tailbones...I have had a pain in my tailbone for a few months now and I am doing the "go to the doctor now/wait for my physical in the spring debate" It isn't THAT painful so I can live with it...just wonder what the heck it is?? I didn't fall or anything??



araes2102 said:


> The three positive changes I have made so far this year are:
> 
> 1. Started caring about my health and my body!
> 
> 2. Actually making changes in my lifestyle to change my health and my body... watching what I eat AND exercising!
> 
> 3. Working on my relationship with DBF to make us both happier (and healthier)!


LOVE this!!!  I am right on board with you!!



donac said:


> Good Friday morning.
> 
> I had a great day yesterday.  I got a lot of paperwork done at school and you can actually see my desk.  I have one more class to finish grading papers for and then I start grading midterms.
> 
> Welcome to the new people.  This is a great group of people.
> 
> I have a midterm to give and then I get to sit on hall duty for an hour and a half.  After school I am taking a friend to our favorite quilt store.  It should be fun.
> 
> I don't think I have anything planned for this weekend.  I will probably work on costumes on Saturday but I haven't heard yet.  I know I want to see the new movie "One For the Money".  I hope the movie is as much fun as the books are.  It doesn't have to follow the book exactly but it should have the spirit.  If you haven't read this series of books you should do it during the summer.  They are great summer reads.  It makes you laugh outloud.
> 
> Off to get ready for work
> 
> Welcome to Kathy who is our coach for this week.  Hi Kathy.  I will be back later to answer your question.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


THANK YOU!!  Dona, you were a great coach last week!!  I love your QOTDs!  I hope you get to see the movie this weekend!! I'm a Stephanie Plum fan and I worry that the characters I have created in my head are not going to be anything like the characters on the screen   I can't wait to find out!



6Smiles said:


> Good Morning Team Donald -
> 
> I am so excited I can not stand it.  My starting weight was 208.8 and today I joined ONEderland coming in at 195.00.  Since we began I have lost 13.8 pounds.
> 
> I read when I have a few minutes and though I don't have much time to reply since I am in nursing school, I just wanted to thank everyone for the continued discussions and positive nature of this board.  Being accountable for weigh-ins and being part of a team is keeping me motivated to continue to develop those healthy habits and focus those few extra minutes I have on exercises.
> 
> Kris


WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOO!  I hope to be in ONEderland with you sooner rather than later!!



pjlla said:


> I love the idea of the t-shirt quilt.  My DSIL did one for he son before he left for college using all of his old summer b.ball camp t-shirts.  It came out great!  But she is an experienced quilter, so she knew what she was doing.
> 
> I'd love to do something like that for DD, but first of all I have minimal experience with quilting.... plus DD would have  COW if I cut up her t-shirts!  She doesn't really wear most of them.... they are more like a collection.
> 
> Believe it or not there is actually a company that will do this for you if you send them your t-shirts.  I saw it in Real Simple magazine.
> 
> I actually started a t-shirt quilt using my college t-shirts (mostly sorority shirts) but have yet to finish it!  I actually have the squares cut out and have backing on them...just have yet to put them together!  Maybe spring break...hmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> Happy ICY Friday friends!  Two hour delay for us here, which is why I have time to chat this morning!  I am working today, but don't need to report in until 10:10 am.  DD has a field trip to the aquarium today and we were afraid that it would be cancelled with a two hour delay, but apparently it is still a go, so that is great.
> 
> I took an "unofficial" peek at the scale when I first got up and it looks like it will be a decent weigh-in, but will do my "official" weigh-in when I get dressed in a little while.
> 
> I was talking to my Mom yesterday and she told me she wants me to make her a cookbook for Mother's Day.  She said she loves to hear me talk about all of the healthy recipes I create and make-over and she wants a cookbook for herself!   It is kind of scary to think about because I don't always write down when I "create", but it sounds like a fun challenge.... plus I will make myself one at the same time!  I'm thinking it would be fun to include pictures, so I need to remember to make notes and take photos as I cook over the next few months.
> 
> Off to pack lunches and get dressed for the day!  Not sure where my duty will be today but PRAYING that I don't have any outdoor drop-off or pick-up duty.  I'm sure it will be indoor recess, as it is raining and icy, but there is still other outdoor duty to dread!
> 
> TTYL..........................P


P, Be careful with all that ice!  We just have crazy rain here in NJ...it makes me soooo sleepy!  I love the cookbook idea!  My sister and I are always looking for something to give my mom that's creative and personal!! LOVE it!



mikamah said:


> Good morning and happy weighin day!!  I'm Kathy and I'll be  your coach this week.  I'm usually on in the morning before work, and have warned ds I'll be on in the evening too.  Coaching is great to help keep you on track, and give you a little extra computer time.    I think there may be a few open coaching slots available if you are interested then you can pm Janis- Buzz5985.
> 
> 
> 
> Friday 1/27 QOTD--Do you have a favorite snack or treat that may be high in calories, but that you can not give up?  How do you fit it into your lifestyle?  What are some of your favorite snacks that are healthier and  satisfying?
> 
> Have a fabulous day everyone!!


Ice cream....REAL ice cream....it's my downfall.  I think I just need to adjust the portion.  If I could eat 1/2 cup I would be ok but I never end up with that much...it's always more.  Lately I have put the ice cream in a smaller cup so it "looks" like more...seems to work?  Once our gallon is gone,  I am not buying ice cream and will just have it out as a treat.

My treat is a luna protein bar (5 WW points) or a nice orange.  The peeling is a pain in the butt but it makes me think more as I peel.  I also like Fat Free popcorn sprinkled with cinnamon! 



jillbur said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Started my school day off with a restraint. Now I am all sweaty. We are a hands-on facility since we are a group home and alternative ed. This was a resident who is just acting up so she can go to the hospital and watch tv and make phone calls (she's not allowed here, because she lost her privileges for acting up). She's been here a couple months and was doing fine, until she decided she wanted to leave. Now she is acting up and refusing to comply, so restraint. Luckily, she wasn't spitting on me, but the poor other staff...
> 
> I have my menus made for Saturday-Friday of next week and a grocery list ready. I am going about 5 miles away into Ohio after school today to get gas for $3.29. Here in PA it is $3.55. It's so crazy the difference in price. And, I have no idea why it's so much! Then I will pick up a prescription. T-ball sign ups are tonight for DS5, then I am taking the boys to the in-laws to spend the night. I will grocery shop after that. I don't know if I'll fit in exercise, but I will try!
> 
> Off to make some copies and relax while my students have anger management class. Have a great Friday Donalds!
> 
> Jill


Oh Jill   Not a fun way to begin a Friday morning....I have friends who work in a school that sounds like yours.  They never like it when it gets to the point of restraints but absolutely necessary.  Hang in there!

I have the Gasbuddy app on my droid and it tells me where I can find the cheapest gas in the area...love that app! I just paid $3.23 for gas (cash) while the station closest to me was $3.39 (cash or credit).  I drove only one extra mile to get that much of a difference in price!  Say hello to Ohio for me! (I went to Wittenberg in Springfield, OH for college!)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
This week has just FLOWN by! I was just reflecting on my week and I did accomplish some good stuff ~ joined WW, spin class, ellip on Wednesday and Thursday (hopefully tonight too!), was offered a second interview, my friend Roz had her baby on Tuesday night, my cousin Jenn is having her baby as I type this....Wow, what a week!

On tap for the weekend....Knitting with my friends on Sunday for sure!  Saturday is up in the air...I may scrapbook with Tara and Patty but I also need to clean the bathrooms and vacuum....and I still have yet to get a new suit and shoes for the interview   Maybe today afterschool I can stop at Lord and Taylor....got to break those shoes in...lol!

Back to the meetings with kiddos!

Have a wonderful OP day my Donalds!!!


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

Hello all-I try and read a few pages each time but can't seem to keep up the last 2 wks. I really have no idea what has me so busy-no big projects or anything just house,bills,doctor appts,homeschool,food shopping, cooking, cleaning...the usual glamorous stuff. 

 My wgt doesn't seem to move this month! I'm not doing dif on eating but have skipped days on the TM for walks and such,or yardwork(in the 80's here again)and that seems to lessen the results.  I keep track of it all in my log/notebook.  

QOTD- Fav snacks that I can't give up would be chocolate-I either have a dark choc     1oz sq, ghirardelli, a Fiber one brownie, scoop of lowfat choc frozen yogurt. Pretty much, have some of one of those every day.  

The healthy- blueberries and strawberries(the strawberries are 1.50 a qt at Walmart this week so we are really going thru them) , wlanuts,almonds,low fat yogurt.

I look forward to see the other answers to this.  I always like these food questions as the answers give me good ideas to try instead of the same old thing.


----------



## Disneyluvr

buzz5985 said:


> Challenge yourself to try a new vegie every week.  Most can be roasted, stir fried, steamed.
> 
> You could buy different colored peppers (green, red, orange or yellow) Slice them into strips, slice some chicken into strips.  Cook the chicken in the wok or frying pan with a little olive oil.  Remove from pan.  Now throw the peppers in, cook until tender-crisp (just stick a fork in them - you will begin to learn how you like them done - I like mine crispy crunchy).  Now you could have added some fahita seasonings and made fahitas with this.  Or add a stir fry sauce - serve over rice.
> 
> Now any leftover peppers, I chop up and throw them in with some scrambled eggs, a little salsa on top.
> 
> Just go to your fresh vegie section of the store - and just pick one.  Come back here and ask how to cook it - you will get a bunch of great answers.
> 
> One thing I have that I like is a rice cooker that comes with a steaming basket on top.  I can cook rice and the vegie at the same time.  Like this
> http://www.amazon.com/Oster-4722-Ri..._4?s=appliances&ie=UTF8&qid=1327628503&sr=1-4
> 
> Janis



Great ideas thanks! I am going to challenge myself to try at least one new veggi each week and report back to all of you!



6Smiles said:


> Good Morning Team Donald -
> 
> I am so excited I can not stand it.  My starting weight was 208.8 and today I joined ONEderland coming in at 195.00.  Since we began I have lost 13.8 pounds.
> 
> I read when I have a few minutes and though I don't have much time to reply since I am in nursing school, I just wanted to thank everyone for the continued discussions and positive nature of this board.  Being accountable for weigh-ins and being part of a team is keeping me motivated to continue to develop those healthy habits and focus those few extra minutes I have on exercises.
> 
> Kris



Congrats on making it to one-derland, that's a great accomplishment!!


mikamah said:


> Good morning and happy weighin day!!  I'm Kathy and I'll be  your coach this week.  I'm usually on in the morning before work, and have warned ds I'll be on in the evening too.  Coaching is great to help keep you on track, and give you a little extra computer time.    I think there may be a few open coaching slots available if you are interested then you can pm Janis- Buzz5985.
> 
> Remember to Pm your weights to our wonderful weightkeeper, Sue- Dvccruiser76, and your HH points to our lovely HH hostess CClovesdis!
> 
> I believe this is a WIN week, so if you are taking part in WIN, you can pm your measurements to our marvelous hostess Buzz5985 this week also.
> 
> Remember to put Team Donald in the title of your message to make it easier for our hostesses.
> (Correct me Janis if I am wrong.)
> 
> 
> On to the qotd, inspired by Luvspoohandcompany and her long walk to enjoy a scone and stay on plan and lose weight, and my love of snacks.
> 
> Friday 1/27 QOTD--Do you have a favorite snack or treat that may be high in calories, but that you can not give up?  How do you fit it into your lifestyle?  What are some of your favorite snacks that are healthier and  satisfying?



I have a chocolate addiction! I have a small squares of really quality dark choc. or I really like the new skinny cow candy for when I really want candy. if it's just choc i crave I have SF pudding or a fiber one bar, the coconut choc one tastes like the girl scout samoa cookies! WW ice cream bars or SF fudge bars are yummy too.

For a healthy snack I love fruit! I also eat a lot of popcorn, the 100 cal. 94% FF is my afternoon go to snack. And I like to eat Kelloggs Fiber Plus Cinnamon Oats cereal dry as a little snack.
Have a fabulous day everyone!!

Yeah Kathy! Thanks for being our coach this week!!  


And a Big thank you to Dona for being an awesome coach this last week!  We sure are a lucky team, every one of our coaches have been fabulous so far and I don't see that changing!!


----------



## jillbur

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Oh Jill   Not a fun way to begin a Friday morning....I have friends who work in a school that sounds like yours.  They never like it when it gets to the point of restraints but absolutely necessary.  Hang in there!
> 
> I have the Gasbuddy app on my droid and it tells me where I can find the cheapest gas in the area...love that app! I just paid $3.23 for gas (cash) while the station closest to me was $3.39 (cash or credit).  I drove only one extra mile to get that much of a difference in price!  Say hello to Ohio for me! (I went to Wittenberg in Springfield, OH for college!)
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> This week has just FLOWN by! I was just reflecting on my week and I did accomplish some good stuff ~ joined WW, spin class, ellip on Wednesday and Thursday (hopefully tonight too!), was offered a second interview, my friend Roz had her baby on Tuesday night, my cousin Jenn is having her baby as I type this....Wow, what a week!
> 
> On tap for the weekend....Knitting with my friends on Sunday for sure!  Saturday is up in the air...I may scrapbook with Tara and Patty but I also need to clean the bathrooms and vacuum....and I still have yet to get a new suit and shoes for the interview   Maybe today afterschool I can stop at Lord and Taylor....got to break those shoes in...lol!
> 
> Back to the meetings with kiddos!
> 
> Have a wonderful OP day my Donalds!!!



I have to Gasbuddy ap, too. Love it! That's how I know it's so much cheaper over the border. 

Sounds like you had a busy week and a busy weekend ahead. Have fun!




4HOLIDAYS said:


> My wgt doesn't seem to move this month! I'm not doing dif on eating but have skipped days on the TM for walks and such,or yardwork(in the 80's here again)and that seems to lessen the results.  I keep track of it all in my log/notebook.



80s? What's that? 

Just keep up the tracking and maybe add some more exercise and I'm sure you'll see a difference. Just don't get discouraged!


Jill


----------



## belledreamer

Rose&Mike said:


> I often eat tiny meals and I'm full. My husband finds it very amusing. But 900 calories is not enough. Not enough calories for extended periods of time can cause all kinds of problems including hair loss and loss of periods. When I was losing a lot and in the midst of the undiagnosed gluten issues I developed so many symptoms of malnutrition and it really is not fun. I understand that this is a different situation, but I don't want you to start feeling cruddy. Two things you can try--more snacks or higher calorie healthy food. Try adding in some almonds or walnuts or pecans. Have a tablespoon of peanut butter with your fruit. Add some avocado to your salad or sandwich. How about a hard boiled egg--one of my favorite snacks! Do you like olives or dates? The dates this year are fabulous! Better than candy in my opinion. Do you know if you are getting enough fats? All of these suggestions include healthy fats which will easily up your calorie intake. Add a banana to your breakfast--I have a banana with my smoothie or rice cereal.
> 
> I think it's really great that you are staying away from the junk, but in my opinion you really want to get your calories up. Malnutrition is really not fun and takes a very long time to recover from.  And you won't realize what's going on until you start feeling cruddy. An occasional low calorie day is probably not the end of the world, but if it's happening more often than not I think it's time to take action.
> 
> Good luck!





pjlla said:


> I saw that Rose gave you some great suggestions.  If you need to up your calories and can't consume more volume, then WHAT you are consuming needs to be more calorie dense.  The nuts and nut butter and avocado suggestions that Rose mentioned are right on track.  Eating more is okay.... in fact, you will stop losing if you don't bump you calories up to the minimum.  But you still need to make sure that they are HEALTHY calories.... not empty calories.





mikamah said:


> I think Rose and some others' gave you some great advice, and I was thinking if  you don't get enough calories, you metabolism will slow down to try and conserve the nutrients in your body, and you can not see much weight loss.  Good luck.



Thanks so much for the input.  I like the idea of eating nuts and peanut butter and I love avocado so I'll try eating more of that.  I've also done the hard boiled egg before and that's worked really well for breakfast on the go.  I was slightly inclined to get something sweet for calories but I knew that couldn't possibly be right so I'd usually end up drinking water instead...  But I'll definitely try those ideas.   

I think I just got a little nervous last night because I had slept through breakfast, had a healthy lunch but wasn't hungry at dinner and had to leave for a few hours and just ate a handful of grapes.  Felt poorly while I was out so when I finally did home and ate supper, I ended up getting a bad case of the shakes which really got me nervous since that's never happened before. 

Just alot of poor choices that caught up with me I guess... 

Don't worry.  I'm doing much better this morning.  Had Special K for breakfast and have my meals planned for the rest of the day.  I'm gonna do better today!!



mikamah said:


> Friday 1/27 QOTD--Do you have a favorite snack or treat that may be high in calories, but that you can not give up?  How do you fit it into your lifestyle?  What are some of your favorite snacks that are healthier and  satisfying?



I love chocolate.  Particularly milk chocolate. So I have little mini chocolates I eat whenever I have to have it.

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

Having a really good day so far today.  Not only did I reach 200 lbs (15 lbs less than where I started!) but one of my friends brought me some clothes that she didn't want and most of them fit!  So now I have 23 new shirts that I can't wait to wear!  Plus I've realized that I've gone down a size in shirts!  I've gone down from a snug Ladies XL to a comfortable L and I couldn't be happier!


----------



## Mary•Poppins

6Smiles said:


> Good Morning Team Donald -
> 
> I am so excited I can not stand it.  My starting weight was 208.8 and today I joined ONEderland coming in at 195.00.  Since we began I have lost 13.8 pounds.
> 
> I read when I have a few minutes and though I don't have much time to reply since I am in nursing school, I just wanted to thank everyone for the continued discussions and positive nature of this board.  Being accountable for weigh-ins and being part of a team is keeping me motivated to continue to develop those healthy habits and focus those few extra minutes I have on exercises.
> 
> Kris



Way to go!!! 



mikamah said:


> Friday 1/27 QOTD--Do you have a favorite snack or treat that may be high in calories, but that you can not give up?  How do you fit it into your lifestyle?  What are some of your favorite snacks that are healthier and  satisfying?
> 
> Have a fabulous day everyone!!



Mine is my coffee with cream and sugar in the morning.  I can't stand milk and I have tried Splenda ... but I am just not a fan.  I try to adjust for it by eating a very healthy lunch.  I usually can do it since I am at school and typically am so busy I eat my lunch in my room ... and since I only pack a salad I am good.  My downfall is when I eat in the teacher's lounge and there is "junk" in there.  However, I have been very good to walk away ....



jillbur said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Started my school day off with a restraint. Now I am all sweaty. We are a hands-on facility since we are a group home and alternative ed. This was a resident who is just acting up so she can go to the hospital and watch tv and make phone calls (she's not allowed here, because she lost her privileges for acting up). She's been here a couple months and was doing fine, until she decided she wanted to leave. Now she is acting up and refusing to comply, so restraint. Luckily, she wasn't spitting on me, but the poor other staff...
> 
> I have my menus made for Saturday-Friday of next week and a grocery list ready. I am going about 5 miles away into Ohio after school today to get gas for $3.29. Here in PA it is $3.55. It's so crazy the difference in price. And, I have no idea why it's so much! Then I will pick up a prescription. T-ball sign ups are tonight for DS5, then I am taking the boys to the in-laws to spend the night. I will grocery shop after that. I don't know if I'll fit in exercise, but I will try!
> 
> Off to make some copies and relax while my students have anger management class. Have a great Friday Donalds!
> 
> Jill



So sorry about starting you day like this.  Hoping it got a lot better! Have a great weekend!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

mikamah said:


> Friday 1/27 QOTD--Do you have a favorite snack or treat that may be high in calories, but that you can not give up?  How do you fit it into your lifestyle?  What are some of your favorite snacks that are healthier and  satisfying?
> 
> Have a fabulous day everyone!!



Thanks for the welcomes everyone!!

I can't give up reeses, I just love them! I usually have the reeses hearts and try and make room for 2 or so a week, that way I don't feel like I have to give it up completely. I usually just add the calories to MFP if I'm having a good day and then I know my limit for other meals. 

I love homemade popcorn since we have an air popper! I also love Peanut butter and fruit.


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Results Week 3: Kilimanjaro Safaris®

*Congratulations to all our participants!

Team Mickey had 8 participants:*
BMC423
cclovesdis
GaRain
glass1/2fll
KDIPIAZZ
MelindaRuns
myweegirls
Sunshineminnie

*Team Donald had 16 participants:*
4HOLIDAYS
akhaloha
belledreamer
buzz5985
disneyluvr
dizzydrop
GoofyPredsFan
jillbur
Jujubee727
luvpoohandcompany
Mary▪Poppins
MissDisney121
mommyof2pirates
momofdjc
ougrad86
VirataMama4


*Team Donald is the team winner for HH Week 3! Congratulations!

Congratulations to all of the Team Mickey Participants for earning 7/7 on at least 1 of the 4 Healthy Habits! They were:*
BMC423
cclovesdis
GaRain
glass1/2fll
KDIPIAZZ
MelindaRuns
myweegirls
Sunshineminnie


*Congratulations to KDIFIAZZ, MelindaRuns, and Sunshineminnie from Team Mickey for earning all 30/30 points!

Congratulations to the Team Donald Participants who earned 5/5 on at least 1 Healthy Habit! They are:*
4HOLIDAYS
akhaloha
belledreamer
buzz5985
disneyluvr
dizzydrop
GoofyPredsFan
jillbur
Jujubee727
Mary▪Poppins
MissDisney121
mommyof2pirates
momofdjc
ougrad86
VirataMama4

*Congratulations to akhaloha, belledreamer, disneyluvr, dizzydrop, Jujubee727, ougrad86, and VirataMama4 for earning all 30/30 points!*


----------



## happysummer

can someone tell me how to do the quote thing. It would be easier than writing out each name. Good luck with your weigh ins. I only lost 2 pounds this week but better then gaining.
Snow_white- Welcome I have been vegetarian more then half my life. Right now I am a vegan.

6Smiles- Congrats on the weightloss. Good luck in Nursing school

I will try to write more later.


----------



## amykathleen2005

Yuck. Still sick. Cannot kick this cold. My weigh in today was good, down 3 lbs! Now I am 171.5lbs. Can't wait to be in the 160's.


----------



## amykathleen2005

mikamah said:


> Friday 1/27 QOTD--Do you have a favorite snack or treat that may be high in calories, but that you can not give up?  How do you fit it into your lifestyle?  What are some of your favorite snacks that are healthier and  satisfying?




My favorite snack is ice cream and chocolate. I eat it in small amounts and account for it in my calorie intake so I don't go over (currently doing 1,400 according to My Fitness Pal). I have found Nestle Drumsticks in mini size. So all the goodness of chocolate and ice cream in only 130 calories.


----------



## my3princes

donac said:


> Good Thursday morning everyone.
> 
> I have been kicked off the internet twice in the last half an hour and had not time to read the thread.  Just want to get the QOTD posted because that is the all the time I have.
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> What are your favorite things to do when you are trying to relax?  If you are crafty do you give some of those things away as gifts?
> 
> 
> Don't have time to reply.  Have to get dressed for exams.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I love to do crafts, but my interests seem to move around.  lately I've done sewing, but that was in conjunction with redoing 2 rooms of the house.  It always feels good to have freshly redone rooms   I think my favorite relaxation technique is planning our next vacation.  There is always lots of research to do and you can never be too prepared.



Disneyluvr said:


> OK I have a confession! You all know I am a kindergarten teacher. Well. . . . . . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  also EAT like a kindergartener! Growing up my parents never really made veggies so I don't eat them. (only things that came in a can like corn, green beans and peas)
> 
> So I really need some help on how to incorporate veggies into my meal in small steps! I really have no idea how to make them or even where to start!  This has really been hindering my healthy eating plan



I did not grow up eating many veggies either.  Corn, carrots, green beans and potatoes are it for me.  Onions are my gag reflex food.  I seem to have issue with high water foods such as lettuce, celery, watermelon, etc.  Those items will repeat on my for days, even if I eat something that you'd expect to repeat after that 



6Smiles said:


> Good Morning Team Donald -
> 
> I am so excited I can not stand it.  My starting weight was 208.8 and today I joined ONEderland coming in at 195.00.  Since we began I have lost 13.8 pounds.
> 
> I read when I have a few minutes and though I don't have much time to reply since I am in nursing school, I just wanted to thank everyone for the continued discussions and positive nature of this board.  Being accountable for weigh-ins and being part of a team is keeping me motivated to continue to develop those healthy habits and focus those few extra minutes I have on exercises.
> 
> Kris



Congrats on Onederland!!!



mikamah said:


> Good morning and happy weighin day!!  I'm Kathy and I'll be  your coach this week.  I'm usually on in the morning before work, and have warned ds I'll be on in the evening too.  Coaching is great to help keep you on track, and give you a little extra computer time.    I think there may be a few open coaching slots available if you are interested then you can pm Janis- Buzz5985.
> 
> Remember to Pm your weights to our wonderful weightkeeper, Sue- Dvccruiser76, and your HH points to our lovely HH hostess CClovesdis!
> 
> I believe this is a WIN week, so if you are taking part in WIN, you can pm your measurements to our marvelous hostess Buzz5985 this week also.
> 
> Remember to put Team Donald in the title of your message to make it easier for our hostesses.
> (Correct me Janis if I am wrong.)
> 
> 
> On to the qotd, inspired by Luvspoohandcompany and her long walk to enjoy a scone and stay on plan and lose weight, and my love of snacks.
> 
> Friday 1/27 QOTD--Do you have a favorite snack or treat that may be high in calories, but that you can not give up?  How do you fit it into your lifestyle?  What are some of your favorite snacks that are healthier and  satisfying?
> 
> Have a fabulous day everyone!!



Right now there isn't anything that I can't resist, but cravings to come and go.



Pam I hope your son had a wonderful birthday.
No school here today.  According to the weather channel we were in the area that was expected to get hit the hardest.  I went into work at 7:30 for a few hours to make up some work that I didn't get done while I was sick this week and the roads were okay.  They've definitely been worse this year.


----------



## cjdj4

Good evening Donalds! I am down 2.4 for a total of 10.4 so far!!! Yay! Congrats to all that have have lost, maintained, or worked hard and the scale is not showing your work yet. I am super busy this weekend and may not get to check in tomorrow. I hope everyone has a great weekend! 



mikamah said:


> Friday 1/27 QOTD--Do you have a favorite snack or treat that may be high in calories, but that you can not give up?  How do you fit it into your lifestyle?  What are some of your favorite snacks that are healthier and  satisfying?



I am into having half and half in my coffee. That is my one thing. I don't want to give it up.


----------



## cclovesdis

The Dis has been really slow for me lately. Sometimes I cannot even get to the webpage. I apologize. I could read and then not post and I so wanted to reply to all of your replies about my extra long sleep. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> *karen*
> *cc*
> wow now thats what i call sleeping in. I bet the exercise will help you to not feel so tired. If that doesnt help let me know and i can loan you my kids. They wont let you sleep in ever again



 I read this a few days ago and am still laughing. Thanks Lindsay!



cjdj4 said:


> Wow! maybe you are making up for lost sleep? Can I trade with you? Will you be up all night now?



I wondered about that, especially when I had no problem sleeping that night. 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> CC, when I first went G-F I was tired all the time but the exercise did help. My Dr. told me to go back on caffeine and to up my vitamins (I think it was the Vitamin D particularly since that is always my low one)  It helped a lot   I hope things stabilize for you!!



Thanks for sharing and for the good wishes.  Exercising is definitely helping. I saw your reply earlier and immediately took some Vitamin D. My doctor called me back and believe it or not, was not happy when I told him I don't have any caffeine in my diet.  I keep meaning to have some tea, but I've been staying awake so I haven't yet. I just thought the conversation with my doctor was pretty funny. He also told me that it wasn't the meds and I was very happy about that. We did a med change and it has proven very successful and I didn't want to change anything again. 

 for the 2nd interview!



liesel said:


> *CC* I hope your body adjusts to all the changes soon and you can get in a good routine.



Thanks Lisa! You are going to rock the Tink! 



pjlla said:


> So how did it go with the waking up early and such?  Hope it was a great day!



Much better than I expected, but not as planned. Nonetheless, each day is getting better and better, I haven't taken any naps since then, and I'm exercising more. I even attempted a C25K run outside!


----------



## Disneyluvr

Did I miss this week's Healthy Habits list? I can't seem to find it in the threads. I always like to print it out and put it up in my bathroom so when I'm getting ready in the morning I can go over it and commit to it!


----------



## mikamah

mikamah said:


> Friday 1/27 QOTD--Do you have a favorite snack or treat that may be high in calories, but that you can not give up?  How do you fit it into your lifestyle?  What are some of your favorite snacks that are healthier and  satisfying?


I am a chocolate lover, but can not buy a big bag and have just one, so I try not to bring it home.  I recently had some Golden grahams-smores cereal bars, that are fabulous.  Lots of chocolate, and only 140 calories, 4 g fat.  They are the size of any candy bar, but half the calories.  Fruit is a good snack, and if it's all washed ahead of time, i'm more likely to choose it.  Also cheese and crackers, or cheese and an apple.  



pjlla said:


> Healthy snacks..... nuts are delicious, but very calorie dense, so those are becoming a more-rare treat.  Vitamuffins (especially the chocolate) are a great substitute for cookies and brownies and other baked goods.  Baked Lays  are the NORM for me when I am craving chips now.  In fact, regular chips just taste/feel so oily and greasy to me now.  I much prefer the Baked....just gotta watch the portion size.   When I am occasionally craving a real piece of "candy"  I will buy the new Skinny Cow candies.  They are certainly not in the realm of "healthy" but are a good portion control, lower-calorie treat and are okay once in a while.
> 
> For really healthy.... how about an apple dipped in a small portion of almond butter or natural peanut butter..... MMMMM!  Or sweet red pepper strips dipped in hummus.  Both of those are yummy and healthy and filling and contain protein!
> P


Love all your snack suggestions.  I agree the baked lays are really good, but hard to limit, so I try to only buy them once in a while.



jillbur said:


> Started my school day off with a restraint. Now I am all sweaty. We are a hands-on facility since we are a group home and alternative ed. This was a resident who is just acting up so she can go to the hospital and watch tv and make phone calls (she's not allowed here, because she lost her privileges for acting up). She's been here a couple months and was doing fine, until she decided she wanted to leave. Now she is acting up and refusing to comply, so restraint. Luckily, she wasn't spitting on me, but the poor other staff...
> 
> Jill


Wow, that has to be so emotionally draining on you.  What a tough job you have, but I'm sure you make a big difference in those kids lives.  



Scraggy said:


> Just checking in. I've hit the 10 pounds gone mark.
> I'm having a laproscopic hysterectomy on 2/22 due to horrible female problems I won't gross you all out with.
> 
> I'm hoping to be down another 10 pounds by my surgery date, but even if I'm down 1 pound by then I'll be happy.


Whoo hoo!! Congrats on 10 pounds gone!!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Yay Kathy!!!  Way to go coach!  Maybe we can drink our coffee on the deck this week....this weekend is a possibility


Sitting on the deck is looking good.  I bought chicken and steak to grill, and a chain for the dog, so I think I'll be out there tomorrow!!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> This week has just FLOWN by! I was just reflecting on my week and I did accomplish some good stuff ~ joined WW, spin class, ellip on Wednesday and Thursday (hopefully tonight too!), was offered a second interview, my friend Roz had her baby on Tuesday night, my cousin Jenn is having her baby as I type this....Wow, what a week!
> 
> On tap for the weekend....Knitting with my friends on Sunday for sure!  Saturday is up in the air...I may scrapbook with Tara and Patty but I also need to clean the bathrooms and vacuum....and I still have yet to get a new suit and shoes for the interview   Maybe today afterschool I can stop at Lord and Taylor....got to break those shoes in...lol!


You did have a great week!  Lots of babies in your life lately.  Congrats to your sister on having another baby too.  You'll really be able to steal your nephew away now and spoil him rotten. 



4HOLIDAYS said:


> Hello all-I try and read a few pages each time but can't seem to keep up the last 2 wks. I really have no idea what has me so busy-no big projects or anything just house,bills,doctor appts,homeschool,food shopping, cooking, cleaning...the usual glamorous stuff.
> 
> My wgt doesn't seem to move this month! I'm not doing dif on eating but have skipped days on the TM for walks and such,or yardwork(in the 80's here again)and that seems to lessen the results.  I keep track of it all in my log/notebook.
> 
> QOTD- Fav snacks that I can't give up would be chocolate-I either have a dark choc     1oz sq, ghirardelli, a Fiber one brownie, scoop of lowfat choc frozen yogurt. Pretty much, have some of one of those every day.
> 
> The healthy- blueberries and strawberries(the strawberries are 1.50 a qt at Walmart this week so we are really going thru them) , wlanuts,almonds,low fat yogurt.
> 
> I look forward to see the other answers to this.  I always like these food questions as the answers give me good ideas to try instead of the same old thing.


It's always great to read the new suggestions.  SOrry the scale isn't moving this month, but it sounds like you are doing really well with the healthy lifestyle, and hopefully that scale will follow.  Isn't it amazing how just all the day to day stuff can fill up our weeks. 



Disneyluvr said:


> [I have a chocolate addiction! I have a small squares of really quality dark choc. or I really like the new skinny cow candy for when I really want candy. if it's just choc i crave I have SF pudding or a fiber one bar, the coconut choc one tastes like the girl scout samoa cookies! WW ice cream bars or SF fudge bars are yummy too.


thanks for the chocolate suggestions.  I used to love the ww fudge bars.  Oh no, girl scout cookies will be coming soon!!



belledreamer said:


> Thanks so much for the input.  I like the idea of eating nuts and peanut butter and I love avocado so I'll try eating more of that.  I've also done the hard boiled egg before and that's worked really well for breakfast on the go.  I was slightly inclined to get something sweet for calories but I knew that couldn't possibly be right so I'd usually end up drinking water instead...  But I'll definitely try those ideas.
> 
> I think I just got a little nervous last night because I had slept through breakfast, had a healthy lunch but wasn't hungry at dinner and had to leave for a few hours and just ate a handful of grapes.  Felt poorly while I was out so when I finally did home and ate supper, I ended up getting a bad case of the shakes which really got me nervous since that's never happened before.
> 
> Just alot of poor choices that caught up with me I guess...
> 
> Don't worry.  I'm doing much better this morning.  Had Special K for breakfast and have my meals planned for the rest of the day.  I'm gonna do better today!!
> 
> Having a really good day so far today.  Not only did I reach 200 lbs (15 lbs less than where I started!) but one of my friends brought me some clothes that she didn't want and most of them fit!  So now I have 23 new shirts that I can't wait to wear!  Plus I've realized that I've gone down a size in shirts!  I've gone down from a snug Ladies XL to a comfortable L and I couldn't be happier!


Glad you are feeling better today, and I think breakfast is a huge part of fueling our bodies, and reving up the metabolism for the day.  Congrats on reaching 200 and all the new clothes.  I love handmedowns. 



			
				MaryPoppins;43864783 said:
			
		

> Mine is my coffee with cream and sugar in the morning.  I can't stand milk and I have tried Splenda ... but I am just not a fan.  I try to adjust for it by eating a very healthy lunch.  I usually can do it since I am at school and typically am so busy I eat my lunch in my room ... and since I only pack a salad I am good.  My downfall is when I eat in the teacher's lounge and there is "junk" in there.  However, I have been very good to walk away .!


I love cream too, but am trying to measure faithfully and decrease the amount, and so far so good. 



::Snow_White:: said:


> I can't give up reeses, I just love them! I usually have the reeses hearts and try and make room for 2 or so a week, that way I don't feel like I have to give it up completely. I usually just add the calories to MFP if I'm having a good day and then I know my limit for other meals. .


I love reeses, and saw the ad for mini reeses on tv the other day, thinking that would be good to ration out a candybar size bag.  



cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Results Week 3: Kilimanjaro Safaris®
> 
> *Congratulations to all our participants!
> 
> Team Mickey had 8 participants:*
> BMC423
> cclovesdis
> GaRain
> glass1/2fll
> KDIPIAZZ
> MelindaRuns
> myweegirls
> Sunshineminnie
> 
> *Team Donald had 16 participants:*
> 4HOLIDAYS
> akhaloha
> belledreamer
> buzz5985
> disneyluvr
> dizzydrop
> GoofyPredsFan
> jillbur
> Jujubee727
> luvpoohandcompany
> Mary▪Poppins
> MissDisney121
> mommyof2pirates
> momofdjc
> ougrad86
> VirataMama4
> 
> 
> *Team Donald is the team winner for HH Week 3! Congratulations!
> 
> Congratulations to all of the Team Mickey Participants for earning 7/7 on at least 1 of the 4 Healthy Habits! They were:*
> BMC423
> cclovesdis
> GaRain
> glass1/2fll
> KDIPIAZZ
> MelindaRuns
> myweegirls
> Sunshineminnie
> 
> 
> *Congratulations to KDIFIAZZ, MelindaRuns, and Sunshineminnie from Team Mickey for earning all 30/30 points!
> 
> Congratulations to the Team Donald Participants who earned 5/5 on at least 1 Healthy Habit! They are:*
> 4HOLIDAYS
> akhaloha
> belledreamer
> buzz5985
> disneyluvr
> dizzydrop
> GoofyPredsFan
> jillbur
> Jujubee727
> Mary▪Poppins
> MissDisney121
> mommyof2pirates
> momofdjc
> ougrad86
> VirataMama4
> 
> *Congratulations to akhaloha, belledreamer, disneyluvr, dizzydrop, Jujubee727, ougrad86, and VirataMama4 for earning all 30/30 points!*


Whoo hoo!  congrats to all our HH participants!



happysummer said:


> can someone tell me how to do the quote thing. It would be easier than writing out each name. Good luck with your weigh ins. I only lost 2 pounds this week but better then gaining.


No ONLYs allowed when talking about a loss!  Every loss is a loss to be celebrated!! 2 pounds is fabulous!  
In the lower right corner of each post is 3 boxes, one with QUOTE, one with Quotation marks, and I forget the other, but if you want to quote just one post, hit the quote and it will bring you right to a post, if you want to do multiple quotes, click the middle one with the quotation marks in it, and it will turn red, and when you hit to post a reply, those posts will appear in your post.  Hope that helps.  



amykathleen2005 said:


> Yuck. Still sick. Cannot kick this cold. My weigh in today was good, down 3 lbs! Now I am 171.5lbs. Can't wait to be in the 160's.


Congrats on the loss!  Hope the cold is better soon.  Lots of stuff going around.  I've got a good head cold now too.  


my3princes said:


> No school here today.  According to the weather channel we were in the area that was expected to get hit the hardest.  I went into work at 7:30 for a few hours to make up some work that I didn't get done while I was sick this week and the roads were okay.  They've definitely been worse this year.


Bet the boys enjoyed a snow day.  Hope you are feeling better now.



cjdj4 said:


> Good evening Donalds! I am down 2.4 for a total of 10.4 so far!!! Yay! Congrats to all that have have lost, maintained, or worked hard and the scale is not showing your work yet. I am super busy this weekend and may not get to check in tomorrow. I hope everyone has a great weekend.


Whoo hoo!! 10 pounds in a month is awesome!!!



cclovesdis said:


> The Dis has been really slow for me lately. Sometimes I cannot even get to the webpage. I apologize. I could read and then not post and I so wanted to reply to all of your replies about my extra long sleep. Much better than I expected, but not as planned. Nonetheless, each day is getting better and better, I haven't taken any naps since then, and I'm exercising more. I even attempted a C25K run outside!


the dis has been incredibly slow this week, but seems a little better now.  Fingers crossed it stays that way.  Glad you are feeling better, and way to go on the C25K program!  Hope it went well for you.

Good evening everyone!  I think we are going to go to bed early here, and in the morning get up and do some cleaning.  

The scale was very good to me today, down 2.8 pounds, for a 5 pound loss since we began.  Looking back on my food tracking, this week, I consistently ate a good high protein breakfast, which I wasn't doing consistently the prior weeks.  I started to figure out calories too, and most days I'm getting between 1700 and 2000 calories a day.  When i did a caloric needs calculator, it said to maintain I needed about 2600 calories per day, but I don't know how accurate it is, and I'd say I'm getting mod-large exercise.  

Hope you all have a fabulous evening!


----------



## mikamah

Disneyluvr said:


> Did I miss this week's Healthy Habits list? I can't seem to find it in the threads. I always like to print it out and put it up in my bathroom so when I'm getting ready in the morning I can go over it and commit to it!


It is on page 87 of the thread, but I think on the first page there is a link to the hh each week. heres' a copy of it.


> Healthy Habits Week 5: The Seas with Nemo & Friends and Finding Nemo  The Musical
> 
> This is classic Disney with a great story line that fits perfectly with Healthy Habits.
> 
> This weeks 4 Habits are:
> 
> 1. The Seas: In honor of the water in the sea, Your habit is to drink a total of 64 oz. of water during the day. You can count up to 8 oz. of tea or coffee toward your total for the day.
> 
> 2. Nemos father and Dory, despite her memory, devised a great plan to find Nemo. Nemo devised his own plan to save himself. Having an eating plan is also a huge help. You need to know what youve eaten for the day. A quick check of your journal will help you know how many calories, points, etc. you can safely eat for the day. Recording what one eats and portion control are huge in weight loss and valuable habits to have. This week, write down everything you eat as well as the portion size AND one nutritional aspect. (Example: I had ½ cup of plain uncooked oatmeal, cooked in ½ cup of nonfat milk, with 1 tablespoon of walnuts and 1 teaspoon of brown sugar and that totals 350 calories.)
> 
> 3. Again, you dont have to eat seaweed, but you do need veggies in your diet. This week, your habit is to have 5 servings of veggies and fruit total each day. Use your plan to determine what counts as a serving.
> 
> 4. Fish is an excellent source of protein. You dont have to eat fish, but you do need protein in your diet. Eat 2 servings of protein per day. Note: Use your plan to determine what counts as a serving.
> 
> Mini-Challenges
> 
> 1. Keep on Swimming: Exercise for a total of 30 minutes at least 3 days this week.
> 
> 2. To help improve your memory, Do something that works your brain (your definition) 3 times this week.
> 
> 
> Please feel free to PM me with any questions or ask on the thread!
> __________________


----------



## ougrad86

donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning everyone.
> Well the germs that have been going around my classroom finally hit me.  My nose if clogged and my ear hurts.
> Question of the Day
> Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, Its Off to Lose Weight We Go! Happy, Grumpy, Dopey, Doc, Bashful, Sleepy, and Sneezy  which Dwarf are you feeling like today and why? (thank you Maria (Worfiedoodles from Team Mickey))



I feel like something is going on, but it is not developing into anything specific...if I am going to be sick, I wish it would just get it over with.  Sounds like you got better as the week went on, glad you are feeling better.

Sleepy - got to bed late last night, but will have a little bit of a chance to sleep in tomorrow.  I usually get up around 7 on the weekends.



jillbur said:


> We geocache. Have you been to the website yet? Basically, people hide containers (some very tiny, some large) and you use your gps to find them. Then, you write your user name in the log and log it online. It's fun to see how many states you get get. Some containers may have little things to trade (lots of happy meal toys or something). My boys love it and call it treasure hunting.



My boss got into it with his iPhone.  I waited until I got the iPhone 4s since the gps is supposed to be better.  Everytime I try it with the app I have, I go nutso since I am approaching it, and first the distance is going down, then it goes up, and then in points in a totally different direction...  DS is not interested, but I may choose some nice spring day and try it again, but it is a little frustrating.  I would really like to do some of these!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> CC, when I first went G-F I was tired all the time but the exercise did help. My Dr. told me to go back on caffeine and to up my vitamins (I think it was the Vitamin D particularly since that is always my low one)  It helped a lot   I hope things stabilize for you!!
> 
> Oh Carol, so sorry that DS is still sick and DH has joined that bandwagon   I hope that you do not get the yuckies too!!
> 
> African Meatloaf sounds very interesting!!  What is in it and did you make it yet?  I just wonder about the taste?
> 
> On the good news front....I HAVE A SECOND INTERVIEW!!! So excited for this one!!  I am one of 2 finalists and will spend almost the entire day at the school...meeting students, parents, Board members   I still need a new suit for this one (Lord and Taylor here I come!) So, I have a week to prepare and break in some new shoes...heehee!



When they found out I was low on Vitamin D, the doctor was very surprised I was not too tired.  So I guess that would be a symptom.

DS is finally back to school.  He only made it back today.  He was really miserable, and still has a deep, throaty cough.  Gave him Delsym the last couple days, the only thing that works for me when I cough, seemed to help him, at least so he could go to school.  I am not sure if I am going to get sick or not...symptom here and there, but could be my imagination.  Everyone at work seems to be sick too.  I have washed my hands more the last weeks!

African Meatloaf is actually a Meat Pie, and the picture looks somewhat awful.  But it is made with lean ground beef, and apples, onion, carrots and raisins, and has spices like curry, chili, cumin, coriander, cloves and bay leaves.  I am going to try it this weekend.   It is only 5 points per serving.

Good luck with the interview!



belledreamer said:


> But I didn't end up spending the day writing like I thought I would...  I spent the day singing!
> I was just introduced to Les Miserables last night and fell in love with the song "A Little Drop of Rain" and was determined to sing it with somebody.  I ended up finding a awesome male vocalist on Youtube and spent the rest of day recording the duet.
> It took all day, but I finished it!



Ashley, that was beautiful.  You have an amazing voice!



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> I know that we are thinking about our healthy but many of us diet before a big event.  Are you dieting for a big event?  If so what is it?



I would like to get down to a certain weight before our trip this April, but I want to continue losing after that.  Would love to hit my goal weight by the time we go home this summer, but that will probably be June, not sure if I can or not.  I once made it down to 157, but had trouble losing after that.  Will need to see how it goies this time.



Disneyluvr said:


> I  also EAT like a kindergartener! Growing up my parents never really made veggies so I don't eat them. (only things that came in a can like corn, green beans and peas)
> So I really need some help on how to incorporate veggies into my meal in small steps! I really have no idea how to make them or even where to start!  This has really been hindering my healthy eating plan



You got some really great suggestions.  I always manage to get my five in, no problem and usually more.  Every afternoon, I have my 8 oz. of baby carrots, which I think is at least two servings.  I prepare a veggie dip with FF sour cream and dry veggie soup mix, and eat that at my desk.  Since you already eat carrots, I like this because it changes them up.  It is a nice crunch and good as an afternoon snack.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Just a quick drive by!!!
> I finally got to WW last night...wow the program has completely changed since the last time I was a loser.  I am tracking on my phone through the WW app and I LOVE the WW app with the barcode scanner!!



OK, I am confused...I have the WW app, but I do not see a barcode scanner.  Is it another app, I could not see it on the one I have , it is the current one as far as I know.



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> What are your favorite things to do when you are trying to relax?  If you are crafty do you give some of those things away as gifts?



I am not very crafty.  I like to relax with a good book or play a game on my phone or my DSi.  I relax on the computer with genealogy or the DIS.  Planning for trips is fun, but not always relaxing!  Trying to figure out taxis between Universal and WDW is driving me nutso!



mikamah said:


> I love to roast vegies, and it is pretty easy.  Cauliflour and brussel sprouts are my favorites, and I just wash them, cut the cauliflour in to small piece, the sprouts in half, and brush them with olive oil, salt and pepper, and roast them in the oven at 425-450 degrees until they get tender, 30-40 minutes ish.
> Going to get off the computer and watch the rest of wipeout with ds.  He doesn't understand that I can dis and watch tv at the same time.  Tells me I'm missing too much.



I love roasted veges, don't make them often enough - I need to start up again!

I can play games and plan a trip and do genealogy and watch TV.  But I start to lose track of the TV when I try to read the DIS, so that is one thing I can't do - can't read and watch TV at the same time.



belledreamer said:


> A couple of days ago I posted that I've had a little trouble getting all my calories in for the day. (Go figure.) So I've been trying to make a harder effort to get it all in.
> Well it's proved to be harder than I though.  Just two days ago, I only managed to eat about 900 calories; the lowest I've had so far.  It's not that I'm not eating on purpose; I'm just not hungry.  When I do eat, it's very sensible.  No fast food or junk.  But it only takes a few grapes or a little sandwich to get me full.  I know I should be getting about 1,200 calories per day, but I just don't feel hungry.  I've even tried doing smaller meals more often but either I'm not doing it right or just not hungry when I'm supposed to eat.
> Has anyone else had this problem with not getting enough calories and what did you do to make sure you got enough per day?



The suggestions have been very good.  Another thing you might try is drinking milk.  Even skim milk has about 90 calories, and is a great source of calcium.  It is a good dairy protein, and if I could drink it I would.  I really miss my cereal in the morning!



mikamah said:


> I believe this is a WIN week, so if you are taking part in WIN, you can pm your measurements to our marvelous hostess Buzz5985 this week also.
> 
> Friday 1/27 QOTD--Do you have a favorite snack or treat that may be high in calories, but that you can not give up?  How do you fit it into your lifestyle?  What are some of your favorite snacks that are healthier and  satisfying?



Do I still have time for measurements?

I have chocolate and ice cream.  For the ice cream, I do WW, not as good as the real stuff, but it statisfys that craving.  Chocolate is problematic.  Dill pickles help with the craving sometimes, but at least once a day I have two Hershey kisses.  I let them slowly melt in my mouth to savor it, and they are only 1 point for two of them, so it works out pretty good...unless I keep eating them!



liesel said:


> The DIS is finally a little faster for me, I got poofed for the first time today!  Just a quick post to say hi to everyone and I hope you are all doing well.  We are leaving for DL tomorrow and my first half, the Tink.  I'll try to catch up when I get back.  This challenge is what inspired me to go for this race, and I received so much helpful advice and support, especially from several runners on both teams.  I am so grateful!  Have a fantastic weekend everyone, I can't wait until tomorrow!



Have a great weekend and have a great run!



Scraggy said:


> Just checking in. I've hit the 10 pounds gone mark.
> I'm having a laproscopic hysterectomy on 2/22 due to horrible female problems I won't gross you all out with.
> I'm hoping to be down another 10 pounds by my surgery date, but even if I'm down 1 pound by then I'll be happy.



Good luck with the surgery.  I have had about 7 laproscopic surgeries while battling infertility.  Never had the hysterectomy, but went into early menopause so all my problems went away.  But I have had the old fashioned surgery for something else, and the laproscopic is way better!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I have the Gasbuddy app on my droid and it tells me where I can find the cheapest gas in the area...love that app! I just paid $3.23 for gas (cash) while the station closest to me was $3.39 (cash or credit).  I drove only one extra mile to get that much of a difference in price!  Say hello to Ohio for me! (I went to Wittenberg in Springfield, OH for college!)



I use Gasbuddy as well, as the app and on my computer if I remember to check it before I head out.  I use to take down the numbers for awhile as well, since it is volunteers, but is is just a little too dangerous in the area I drive now to write down the numbers as I go by!

***************************************************

Didn't have time all week to get to the boards!

DS is better, and back to school for one day this week.  Brought a lot of homework home this weekend.  Actually got a call from the assistant principal saying how happy she was to see him back and to let us know if he needs any help working with the teachers while catching up!  Never had them offer that before!  I really like his high school, everyone seems very committed.

DH is better too.  Now the waiting game to see if I catch it.  It might be the flu, respiratory and fever.  I am the only one who had the flu shot, maybe that is why I am lucky so far.

Have some cooking planned for this weekend, plan ahead for lunches and going to try my African Meat Pie.  I was going to do Sweet & Sour Crock Pot Pork Chops, but the pork chops I thought I had turned out to be round steak.  It is a good thick cut though, so might try it instead of the pork and see what happens.

Other than that, going to hang out at home so DS can catch up on schoolwork and rest up a little bit to get completely over his cold.  So a nice quiet weekend.

Had a good week, OP.  Will need to do measurements tomorrow, and send in my info to CC and Sue.

Thanks to all the well wishers for DS and DH.

Take care all and have a great weekend !

Carol


----------



## jenanderson

Hello all my Team Donald friends,

I feel so totally lost because I have not been on in ages and the truth of the matter is that I am not sure how often I will be on in the next couple of weeks either.  

First, I had that crazy week at work but then was really looking forward to coming on and catching up with everything and everyone.  I had lost weight and made it in the top 10 of the biggest loser for our team.  Things were really clicking.  That same afternoon, my DS said he didn't feel good and things began to go downhill from there.

This past week DS has been really sick.  He is already a sickly kid because his immune system does not work properly and he always get sick more then anyone else.  Well, on Thursday we finally brought him into the doctor because it had been one week without improvement and ds finally told us that "something is not right".  The doctor checked him over and could not really find anything wrong.  They suspected that because he was growing so much that his body was using all its energy for growing and he wasn't fighting other germs as well.  Still the doctors did a bunch of blood tests.

Today we got the call.  DS has bacteria eating at the lining of his stomach and has developed ulcers.  This is not so uncommon apparently but DS does not always respond to antibiotics so the doctors are concerned.  He is starting a 3-drug cocktail tomorrow morning that is going to make him even sicker for the next 10 days (all the side effects of the medicine).  He will then get a break and have to do a 4-drug cocktail for 10 more days.  Then they will test to see if he still tests positive and what the levels are.  If there is improvement, they will repeat the drugs until his levels are back to normal.  If there is no improvement, they will have to try different drugs and possibly put is PIC IV line back in for IV antibiotics.  They will also be doing an endoscopic procedure to check how much damage has been done and to look at the ulcer(s).  The doctors say that the normal person responds to the drugs but that we should be prepared for 3 to 4 months of this.  They will also be checking to be sure that there is no indication that the bacteria has grown into stomach cancer.  It is rare that this happens but again, with DS's medical issues, they want to be careful.

So, we have had a stressful week with a sick DS that has led to even more stress now that we know a bit more about what is causing him to be this sick this time.  

I do need to check in here once and a while because I do not want to slip back into bad habits.  I know that I have made some bad choices this week and that this could be a hard week with more temptations.  I am going to try to spend some time tomorrow setting up DS's bedroom to be more comfortable for him and then plan for a more successful week for me.

This has gotten long and I probably did not need to write so much but I wanted everyone to know where I was and typing this all out is like my cheap therapy of dealing with the stress of it tonight!  

I hope everyone is doing well.  I will try to read some of the thread tomorrow but don't know if I will get on to respond. 

Have a healthy weekend everyone!
Jen


----------



## araes2102

6Smiles said:


> Good Morning Team Donald -
> 
> I am so excited I can not stand it.  My starting weight was 208.8 and today I joined ONEderland coming in at 195.00.  Since we began I have lost 13.8 pounds.



That is so awesome! I have aspirations to join you there but it'll be quite a while for me... Congrats to you!



pjlla said:


> I was talking to my Mom yesterday and she told me she wants me to make her a cookbook for Mother's Day.  She said she loves to hear me talk about all of the healthy recipes I create and make-over and she wants a cookbook for herself!



That is a great idea! From what I have seen, you have great recipes and they would make a great book!



mikamah said:


> Good morning and happy weighin day!!  I'm Kathy and I'll be  your coach this week.
> 
> Friday 1/27 QOTD--Do you have a favorite snack or treat that may be high in calories, but that you can not give up?  How do you fit it into your lifestyle?  What are some of your favorite snacks that are healthier and  satisfying?
> 
> Have a fabulous day everyone!!



Hi  Thanks for being our coach! (And dona, you did a great job!)  As for the QOTD... I love, love, love bread products! My current obsession is curry naan from Trader Joe's. SOOO yummy! But 260 cals per piece  So I don't buy it often and then have to hide it from myself, lol! Healthy snacks I enjoy are air-popped popcorn sprinkled with the popcorn seasonings you find in the same aisle (I like parmesan and garlic flavor), raisins (I love the chewy texture, just like candy to me so I have to make sure to limit my portions!), and I just bought vitatops for the first time tomight so I am hoping I love them as well! 



belledreamer said:


> Having a really good day so far today.  Not only did I reach 200 lbs (15 lbs less than where I started!) but one of my friends brought me some clothes that she didn't want and most of them fit!  So now I have 23 new shirts that I can't wait to wear!  Plus I've realized that I've gone down a size in shirts!  I've gone down from a snug Ladies XL to a comfortable L and I couldn't be happier!



How exciting  Keep up the good work!

***************************************************

Today was another high calorie day for my, particularly since I went out to eat Indian with a friend for lunch. I made up for it by just having a salad for dinner. Sooo hard to do when everyone else was eating what I can only imagine was the best tasting pizza I have ever seen during our family movie night. But I did it! And promptly put the left-overs in the frig so it wouldn't tempt me everytime I walked into the kitchen. I still am under by about 200 calories for the day but I am really unsure of how many calories were in the food I ate at lunch, so I am giving myself some leeway. Anyone else find it difficult to track your food when you eat out at a non-chain restaurant? On a bright note, I did lose 4 lbs this week! Yay!  Wishing everyone a GREAT OP weekend!


----------



## araes2102

jenanderson said:


> Hello all my Team Donald friends,
> 
> I feel so totally lost because I have not been on in ages and the truth of the matter is that I am not sure how often I will be on in the next couple of weeks either.
> 
> First, I had that crazy week at work but then was really looking forward to coming on and catching up with everything and everyone.  I had lost weight and made it in the top 10 of the biggest loser for our team.  Things were really clicking.  That same afternoon, my DS said he didn't feel good and things began to go downhill from there.
> 
> This past week DS has been really sick.  He is already a sickly kid because his immune system does not work properly and he always get sick more then anyone else.  Well, on Thursday we finally brought him into the doctor because it had been one week without improvement and ds finally told us that "something is not right".  The doctor checked him over and could not really find anything wrong.  They suspected that because he was growing so much that his body was using all its energy for growing and he wasn't fighting other germs as well.  Still the doctors did a bunch of blood tests.
> 
> Today we got the call.  DS has bacteria eating at the lining of his stomach and has developed ulcers.  This is not so uncommon apparently but DS does not always respond to antibiotics so the doctors are concerned.  He is starting a 3-drug cocktail tomorrow morning that is going to make him even sicker for the next 10 days (all the side effects of the medicine).  He will then get a break and have to do a 4-drug cocktail for 10 more days.  Then they will test to see if he still tests positive and what the levels are.  If there is improvement, they will repeat the drugs until his levels are back to normal.  If there is no improvement, they will have to try different drugs and possibly put is PIC IV line back in for IV antibiotics.  They will also be doing an endoscopic procedure to check how much damage has been done and to look at the ulcer(s).  The doctors say that the normal person responds to the drugs but that we should be prepared for 3 to 4 months of this.  They will also be checking to be sure that there is no indication that the bacteria has grown into stomach cancer.  It is rare that this happens but again, with DS's medical issues, they want to be careful.
> 
> So, we have had a stressful week with a sick DS that has led to even more stress now that we know a bit more about what is causing him to be this sick this time.
> 
> I do need to check in here once and a while because I do not want to slip back into bad habits.  I know that I have made some bad choices this week and that this could be a hard week with more temptations.  I am going to try to spend some time tomorrow setting up DS's bedroom to be more comfortable for him and then plan for a more successful week for me.
> 
> This has gotten long and I probably did not need to write so much but I wanted everyone to know where I was and typing this all out is like my cheap therapy of dealing with the stress of it tonight!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.  I will try to read some of the thread tomorrow but don't know if I will get on to respond.
> 
> Have a healthy weekend everyone!
> Jen



So sorry to hear about your DS  I certainly hope the drugs work for him and he gets to feeling better soon. Glad you feel supported here and can vent, seems like you need it! Hope your week gets better and and are able to make the kind of choices you want to make! OP vibes heading your way


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

cjdj4 said:


> Good evening Donalds! I am down 2.4 for a total of 10.4 so far!!! Yay! Congrats to all that have have lost, maintained, or worked hard and the scale is not showing your work yet. I am super busy this weekend and may not get to check in tomorrow. I hope everyone has a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> I am into having half and half in my coffee. That is my one thing. I don't want to give it up.


AWESOME!!!!  Great job!



mikamah said:


> The scale was very good to me today, down 2.8 pounds, for a 5 pound loss since we began.  Looking back on my food tracking, this week, I consistently ate a good high protein breakfast, which I wasn't doing consistently the prior weeks.  I started to figure out calories too, and most days I'm getting between 1700 and 2000 calories a day.  When i did a caloric needs calculator, it said to maintain I needed about 2600 calories per day, but I don't know how accurate it is, and I'd say I'm getting mod-large exercise.
> 
> Hope you all have a fabulous evening!


Great job Kathy!! Keep up the amazing work!!



ougrad86 said:


> African Meatloaf is actually a Meat Pie, and the picture looks somewhat awful.  But it is made with lean ground beef, and apples, onion, carrots and raisins, and has spices like curry, chili, cumin, coriander, cloves and bay leaves.  I am going to try it this weekend.   It is only 5 points per serving.
> 
> Good luck with the interview!
> 
> Sounds good!  Let me know how it tastes!
> 
> 
> OK, I am confused...I have the WW app, but I do not see a barcode scanner.  Is it another app, I could not see it on the one I have , it is the current one as far as I know.
> I was confused too!  There is actually a second app for the barcode scanner.  I'm not too pleased because the 2 apps don't work easily with eachother  If you are in the regular app for tracking you can't get to the stuff you scanned, yet if you are in the scanner app you can get to the regular app to add food to your tracker.  It needs some tweaking to be helpful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have some cooking planned for this weekend, plan ahead for lunches and going to try my African Meat Pie.  I was going to do Sweet & Sour Crock Pot Pork Chops, but the pork chops I thought I had turned out to be round steak.  It is a good thick cut though, so might try it instead of the pork and see what happens.
> 
> Other than that, going to hang out at home so DS can catch up on schoolwork and rest up a little bit to get completely over his cold.  So a nice quiet weekend.
> 
> Had a good week, OP.  Will need to do measurements tomorrow, and send in my info to CC and Sue.
> 
> Thanks to all the well wishers for DS and DH.
> 
> Take care all and have a great weekend !
> 
> Carol


Carol, sounds like a great weekend!! Enjoy!



jenanderson said:


> Hello all my Team Donald friends,
> 
> I feel so totally lost because I have not been on in ages and the truth of the matter is that I am not sure how often I will be on in the next couple of weeks either.
> 
> First, I had that crazy week at work but then was really looking forward to coming on and catching up with everything and everyone.  I had lost weight and made it in the top 10 of the biggest loser for our team.  Things were really clicking.  That same afternoon, my DS said he didn't feel good and things began to go downhill from there.
> 
> This past week DS has been really sick.  He is already a sickly kid because his immune system does not work properly and he always get sick more then anyone else.  Well, on Thursday we finally brought him into the doctor because it had been one week without improvement and ds finally told us that "something is not right".  The doctor checked him over and could not really find anything wrong.  They suspected that because he was growing so much that his body was using all its energy for growing and he wasn't fighting other germs as well.  Still the doctors did a bunch of blood tests.
> 
> Today we got the call.  DS has bacteria eating at the lining of his stomach and has developed ulcers.  This is not so uncommon apparently but DS does not always respond to antibiotics so the doctors are concerned.  He is starting a 3-drug cocktail tomorrow morning that is going to make him even sicker for the next 10 days (all the side effects of the medicine).  He will then get a break and have to do a 4-drug cocktail for 10 more days.  Then they will test to see if he still tests positive and what the levels are.  If there is improvement, they will repeat the drugs until his levels are back to normal.  If there is no improvement, they will have to try different drugs and possibly put is PIC IV line back in for IV antibiotics.  They will also be doing an endoscopic procedure to check how much damage has been done and to look at the ulcer(s).  The doctors say that the normal person responds to the drugs but that we should be prepared for 3 to 4 months of this.  They will also be checking to be sure that there is no indication that the bacteria has grown into stomach cancer.  It is rare that this happens but again, with DS's medical issues, they want to be careful.
> 
> So, we have had a stressful week with a sick DS that has led to even more stress now that we know a bit more about what is causing him to be this sick this time.
> 
> I do need to check in here once and a while because I do not want to slip back into bad habits.  I know that I have made some bad choices this week and that this could be a hard week with more temptations.  I am going to try to spend some time tomorrow setting up DS's bedroom to be more comfortable for him and then plan for a more successful week for me.
> 
> This has gotten long and I probably did not need to write so much but I wanted everyone to know where I was and typing this all out is like my cheap therapy of dealing with the stress of it tonight!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.  I will try to read some of the thread tomorrow but don't know if I will get on to respond.
> 
> Have a healthy weekend everyone!
> Jen


Jen, hang in there!! I can't even imagine how you are feeling about all of this. I'm sending you lots of prayers and thoughts of good wishes 



araes2102 said:


> Today was another high calorie day for my, particularly since I went out to eat Indian with a friend for lunch. I made up for it by just having a salad for dinner. Sooo hard to do when everyone else was eating what I can only imagine was the best tasting pizza I have ever seen during our family movie night. But I did it! And promptly put the left-overs in the frig so it wouldn't tempt me everytime I walked into the kitchen. I still am under by about 200 calories for the day but I am really unsure of how many calories were in the food I ate at lunch, so I am giving myself some leeway. Anyone else find it difficult to track your food when you eat out at a non-chain restaurant? On a bright note, I did lose 4 lbs this week! Yay!  Wishing everyone a GREAT OP weekend!



I totally agree!  I'm going to a Thai restaurant tomorrow night and I have no idea how many calories or nutrition information to calculate WW points?  I think I can estimate but I should give myself some extra points just in case.

Great job with the 4 pounds!!! Nice!!!

**********************************
Sweet dreams DOnalds!  Remember tomorrow is another day to make great choices!


----------



## amykathleen2005

jenanderson said:


> Today we got the call.  DS has bacteria eating at the lining of his stomach and has developed ulcers.  This is not so uncommon apparently but DS does not always respond to antibiotics so the doctors are concerned.  He is starting a 3-drug cocktail tomorrow morning that is going to make him even sicker for the next 10 days (all the side effects of the medicine).  He will then get a break and have to do a 4-drug cocktail for 10 more days.  Then they will test to see if he still tests positive and what the levels are.  If there is improvement, they will repeat the drugs until his levels are back to normal.  If there is no improvement, they will have to try different drugs and possibly put is PIC IV line back in for IV antibiotics.  They will also be doing an endoscopic procedure to check how much damage has been done and to look at the ulcer(s).  The doctors say that the normal person responds to the drugs but that we should be prepared for 3 to 4 months of this.  They will also be checking to be sure that there is no indication that the bacteria has grown into stomach cancer.  It is rare that this happens but again, with DS's medical issues, they want to be careful.



I know it is difficult, my husband had a major infection induced by a hospital stay (long story) last year. He had to get a pic line and for about 2 months we went everyday for his treatments. It is not as bad as it sounds, although certainly is not fun especially for a kid. 

Hope your son feels better soon!


----------



## D73

Hello all.

I seem to be a bit late at joining but I am pleased to be assigned to Team Donald.  I am 38 and have no one at home with me but my also overweight cat.

I started my (current) weight loss program on the 10th of January and have been successful in losing 17 pounds. A lot of that was in the first weeks when the water weight went and my system was shocked into the new eating patterns. Things are leveled off and moving slowly now.

I have only read through the first 10 pages of the thread so far and it will likely take a bit of time to catch up, but I will do it.

I can add already that I am also a teacher. Music teacher to be precise. I teach at the local international school here in Lausanne, Switzerland.  I moved here from Orlando in 2003.

Though I have numbers in my head for a goal, my two primary goals for my weight loss are:  

Be able to buy clothes off the rack here in Switzerland.  (The sizes here stop about 4 sizes below what I wear so I have to wait until I get home to the USA to buy my clothes)
Be able to ride the coasters at amusement parks. (Last summer, at parks other than WDW, I had to sit out while my friend rode the coasters because my hips and chest were too large for the restraints. Lowlight to the vacation for sure.)
I want to be able to fly back to the USA for Spring Break and not need to ask for a set belt extension in order to be comfortably buckled in.

I look forward to the challenges, the support and the celebrations.

Christopher


----------



## jillbur

cjdj4 said:


> Good evening Donalds! I am down 2.4 for a total of 10.4 so far!!! Yay! Congrats to all that have have lost, maintained, or worked hard and the scale is not showing your work yet. I am super busy this weekend and may not get to check in tomorrow. I hope everyone has a great weekend!



Great Job! Keep it up.




mikamah said:


> The scale was very good to me today, down 2.8 pounds, for a 5 pound loss since we began.  Looking back on my food tracking, this week, I consistently ate a good high protein breakfast, which I wasn't doing consistently the prior weeks.  I started to figure out calories too, and most days I'm getting between 1700 and 2000 calories a day.  When i did a caloric needs calculator, it said to maintain I needed about 2600 calories per day, but I don't know how accurate it is, and I'd say I'm getting mod-large exercise.
> 
> Hope you all have a fabulous evening!



Great job on your loss! Sounds like you have it all down now.




ougrad86 said:


> My boss got into it with his iPhone.  I waited until I got the iPhone 4s since the gps is supposed to be better.  Everytime I try it with the app I have, I go nutso since I am approaching it, and first the distance is going down, then it goes up, and then in points in a totally different direction...  DS is not interested, but I may choose some nice spring day and try it again, but it is a little frustrating.  I would really like to do some of these!
> 
> DS is finally back to school.  He only made it back today.  He was really miserable, and still has a deep, throaty cough.  Gave him Delsym the last couple days, the only thing that works for me when I cough, seemed to help him, at least so he could go to school.  I am not sure if I am going to get sick or not...symptom here and there, but could be my imagination.  Everyone at work seems to be sick too.  I have washed my hands more the last weeks!





Oops...my quoting got all messed up. I don't know if it will work on this one.  Oh well...glad your DS is feeling better and back at school. I've been giving Delsym to DS5 at night. These coughs are bad this year.

DH got the geocaching app, too. Usually, when it startes bouncing around like that, it means you're right there. It's tricky and the weather can affect it. It's a lot of fun, and you would never know they are there unless you cache. It's crazy where some are hidden. DH has hidden a few, too. 






jenanderson said:


> Hello all my Team Donald friends,
> 
> I feel so totally lost because I have not been on in ages and the truth of the matter is that I am not sure how often I will be on in the next couple of weeks either.
> 
> First, I had that crazy week at work but then was really looking forward to coming on and catching up with everything and everyone.  I had lost weight and made it in the top 10 of the biggest loser for our team.  Things were really clicking.  That same afternoon, my DS said he didn't feel good and things began to go downhill from there.
> 
> This past week DS has been really sick.  He is already a sickly kid because his immune system does not work properly and he always get sick more then anyone else.  Well, on Thursday we finally brought him into the doctor because it had been one week without improvement and ds finally told us that "something is not right".  The doctor checked him over and could not really find anything wrong.  They suspected that because he was growing so much that his body was using all its energy for growing and he wasn't fighting other germs as well.  Still the doctors did a bunch of blood tests.
> 
> Today we got the call.  DS has bacteria eating at the lining of his stomach and has developed ulcers.  This is not so uncommon apparently but DS does not always respond to antibiotics so the doctors are concerned.  He is starting a 3-drug cocktail tomorrow morning that is going to make him even sicker for the next 10 days (all the side effects of the medicine).  He will then get a break and have to do a 4-drug cocktail for 10 more days.  Then they will test to see if he still tests positive and what the levels are.  If there is improvement, they will repeat the drugs until his levels are back to normal.  If there is no improvement, they will have to try different drugs and possibly put is PIC IV line back in for IV antibiotics.  They will also be doing an endoscopic procedure to check how much damage has been done and to look at the ulcer(s).  The doctors say that the normal person responds to the drugs but that we should be prepared for 3 to 4 months of this.  They will also be checking to be sure that there is no indication that the bacteria has grown into stomach cancer.  It is rare that this happens but again, with DS's medical issues, they want to be careful.
> 
> So, we have had a stressful week with a sick DS that has led to even more stress now that we know a bit more about what is causing him to be this sick this time.
> 
> I do need to check in here once and a while because I do not want to slip back into bad habits.  I know that I have made some bad choices this week and that this could be a hard week with more temptations.  I am going to try to spend some time tomorrow setting up DS's bedroom to be more comfortable for him and then plan for a more successful week for me.
> 
> This has gotten long and I probably did not need to write so much but I wanted everyone to know where I was and typing this all out is like my cheap therapy of dealing with the stress of it tonight!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.  I will try to read some of the thread tomorrow but don't know if I will get on to respond.
> 
> Have a healthy weekend everyone!
> Jen



Whoa Jen  I really hope these antibiotics work and your DS is feeling better soon. Poor thing. It's always so tough to see your kids sick. Hang in there & if you need to vent or need support, remember us! We are here for you.





araes2102 said:


> Today was another high calorie day for my, particularly since I went out to eat Indian with a friend for lunch. I made up for it by just having a salad for dinner. Sooo hard to do when everyone else was eating what I can only imagine was the best tasting pizza I have ever seen during our family movie night. But I did it! And promptly put the left-overs in the frig so it wouldn't tempt me everytime I walked into the kitchen. I still am under by about 200 calories for the day but I am really unsure of how many calories were in the food I ate at lunch, so I am giving myself some leeway. Anyone else find it difficult to track your food when you eat out at a non-chain restaurant? On a bright note, I did lose 4 lbs this week! Yay!  Wishing everyone a GREAT OP weekend!




I also find it difficult to track restaurants that don't have nutritional information. I use MyFitnessPal and I usually try to find something as close as I can. But who knows? I could be 500 calories off! So, I do like you and leave wiggle room. Great job on the loss this week!



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Woke up early and my tummy doesn't feel right 

I'm hoping to still go to yoga and meet my friend for lunch. I'm going to look up nutritional info right now, since I went over my calories yesterday. It was just an off day and ended up eating dinner really late. 

I'll be back tonight to check in. Have a great day.

Jill


----------



## mikamah

ougrad86 said:


> I I have chocolate and ice cream.  For the ice cream, I do WW, not as good as the real stuff, but it statisfys that craving.  Chocolate is problematic.  Dill pickles help with the craving sometimes, but at least once a day I have two Hershey kisses.  I let them slowly melt in my mouth to savor it, and they are only 1 point for two of them, so it works out pretty good...unless I keep eating them!
> 
> DS is better, and back to school for one day this week.  Brought a lot of homework home this weekend.  Actually got a call from the assistant principal saying how happy she was to see him back and to let us know if he needs any help working with the teachers while catching up!  Never had them offer that before!  I really like his high school, everyone seems very committed.
> 
> DH is better too.  Now the waiting game to see if I catch it.  It might be the flu, respiratory and fever.  I am the only one who had the flu shot, maybe that is why I am lucky so far.
> 
> Have some cooking planned for this weekend, plan ahead for lunches and going to try my African Meat Pie.  I was going to do Sweet & Sour Crock Pot Pork Chops, but the pork chops I thought I had turned out to be round steak.  It is a good thick cut though, so might try it instead of the pork and see what happens.
> 
> Other than that, going to hang out at home so DS can catch up on schoolwork and rest up a little bit to get completely over his cold.  So a nice quiet weekend.
> 
> Had a good week, OP.  Will need to do measurements tomorrow, and send in my info to CC and Sue.
> 
> Carol


I'd have a hard time stopping at 2 kisses too.  Once in a while if I've been good, I'll pick up one lindt chocolate truffle at the check out.  Just enough to enjoy, but not bring any more home to over do it.  

The meat pie sounds delish.  Hope you dodged the sick bullet, and glad dh and ds are feeling better.  Sounds like a great high school he goes to.



jenanderson said:


> Hello all my Team Donald friends,
> 
> I feel so totally lost because I have not been on in ages and the truth of the matter is that I am not sure how often I will be on in the next couple of weeks either.
> 
> First, I had that crazy week at work but then was really looking forward to coming on and catching up with everything and everyone.  I had lost weight and made it in the top 10 of the biggest loser for our team.  Things were really clicking.  That same afternoon, my DS said he didn't feel good and things began to go downhill from there.
> 
> This past week DS has been really sick.  He is already a sickly kid because his immune system does not work properly and he always get sick more then anyone else.  Well, on Thursday we finally brought him into the doctor because it had been one week without improvement and ds finally told us that "something is not right".  The doctor checked him over and could not really find anything wrong.  They suspected that because he was growing so much that his body was using all its energy for growing and he wasn't fighting other germs as well.  Still the doctors did a bunch of blood tests.
> 
> Today we got the call.  DS has bacteria eating at the lining of his stomach and has developed ulcers.  This is not so uncommon apparently but DS does not always respond to antibiotics so the doctors are concerned.  He is starting a 3-drug cocktail tomorrow morning that is going to make him even sicker for the next 10 days (all the side effects of the medicine).  He will then get a break and have to do a 4-drug cocktail for 10 more days.  Then they will test to see if he still tests positive and what the levels are.  If there is improvement, they will repeat the drugs until his levels are back to normal.  If there is no improvement, they will have to try different drugs and possibly put is PIC IV line back in for IV antibiotics.  They will also be doing an endoscopic procedure to check how much damage has been done and to look at the ulcer(s).  The doctors say that the normal person responds to the drugs but that we should be prepared for 3 to 4 months of this.  They will also be checking to be sure that there is no indication that the bacteria has grown into stomach cancer.  It is rare that this happens but again, with DS's medical issues, they want to be careful.
> 
> So, we have had a stressful week with a sick DS that has led to even more stress now that we know a bit more about what is causing him to be this sick this time.
> 
> I do need to check in here once and a while because I do not want to slip back into bad habits.  I know that I have made some bad choices this week and that this could be a hard week with more temptations.  I am going to try to spend some time tomorrow setting up DS's bedroom to be more comfortable for him and then plan for a more successful week for me.
> 
> This has gotten long and I probably did not need to write so much but I wanted everyone to know where I was and typing this all out is like my cheap therapy of dealing with the stress of it tonight!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.  I will try to read some of the thread tomorrow but don't know if I will get on to respond.
> 
> Have a healthy weekend everyone!
> Jen


Oh Jen, I am so sorry to hear all that poor ds and you are going through.  I will be thinking of you and sending prayers he responds well to the medication.    Please post when you can and keep us updated, and do not ever feel bad if you don't get on here.  We are here for you when you have time, and need to vent always.  You are such a strong person, and I am sure you are doing an amazing job taking care of ds and helping him through this.  Hang in there. 



araes2102 said:


> [Today was another high calorie day for my, particularly since I went out to eat Indian with a friend for lunch. I made up for it by just having a salad for dinner. Sooo hard to do when everyone else was eating what I can only imagine was the best tasting pizza I have ever seen during our family movie night. But I did it! And promptly put the left-overs in the frig so it wouldn't tempt me everytime I walked into the kitchen. I still am under by about 200 calories for the day but I am really unsure of how many calories were in the food I ate at lunch, so I am giving myself some leeway. Anyone else find it difficult to track your food when you eat out at a non-chain restaurant? On a bright note, I did lose 4 lbs this week! Yay!  Wishing everyone a GREAT OP weekend!


Nice job on the salad while the rest of the family had pizza.  That is not an easy thing to do.  When I did ww before and went to a restaurant that wasn't on the list or didnt have nutritional info available, I would look through the list for another restaurant that may have had similar dishes, and try to figure it out that way.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I totally agree!  I'm going to a Thai restaurant tomorrow night and I have no idea how many calories or nutrition information to calculate WW points?  I think I can estimate but I should give myself some extra points just in case.


Do you use dotties weight loss zone?  it's dwlz.com and she has tons of restaurants on there with points values figured out.  I don't know if there is a thai one specifically because most are chain type places, but there must be a thai chain restaurant, right?  Enjoy your night out.



D73 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I seem to be a bit late at joining but I am pleased to be assigned to Team Donald.  I am 38 and have no one at home with me but my also overweight cat.
> 
> I started my (current) weight loss program on the 10th of January and have been successful in losing 17 pounds. A lot of that was in the first weeks when the water weight went and my system was shocked into the new eating patterns. Things are leveled off and moving slowly now.
> 
> I have only read through the first 10 pages of the thread so far and it will likely take a bit of time to catch up, but I will do it.
> 
> I can add already that I am also a teacher. Music teacher to be precise. I teach at the local international school here in Lausanne, Switzerland.  I moved here from Orlando in 2003.
> 
> Though I have numbers in my head for a goal, my two primary goals for my weight loss are:
> 
> Be able to buy clothes off the rack here in Switzerland.  (The sizes here stop about 4 sizes below what I wear so I have to wait until I get home to the USA to buy my clothes)
> Be able to ride the coasters at amusement parks. (Last summer, at parks other than WDW, I had to sit out while my friend rode the coasters because my hips and chest were too large for the restraints. Lowlight to the vacation for sure.)
> I want to be able to fly back to the USA for Spring Break and not need to ask for a set belt extension in order to be comfortably buckled in.
> 
> I look forward to the challenges, the support and the celebrations.
> 
> Christopher


Welcome aboard and congrats on your loss so far.  You are doing amazing, and the support and inspiration here is fabulous, and can help to keep you on the right track.  Another teacher!  And music, you just reminded me to remind ds to practice his sax this morning.   You are well on your way to reaching your goals.  



jillbur said:


> Woke up early and my tummy doesn't feel right
> 
> I'm hoping to still go to yoga and meet my friend for lunch. I'm going to look up nutritional info right now, since I went over my calories yesterday. It was just an off day and ended up eating dinner really late.
> 
> I'll be back tonight to check in. Have a great day.
> 
> Jill


Hope you're not getting sick and are able to get to yoga and lunch.


----------



## mikamah

Saturday 1/28 QOTD- It's the weekend!  Wish we all could head to our favorite disney park for the weekend!  If you were at a disney park right now, what would you be doing? 

I would be on the bus heading to MK for the opening ceremony, after I wipe my tears we'll head slowly down main street and into fantasyland where I'll convince ds we should do peter pan now while theres no line before we head to big thunder mountain and splash mountain if it's warm out.  Then meander back through fantasyland toward Space Mountain if ds has had enough time to get his courage up, and hopefully do Buzz a few times before our lunch ADR at Crystal Palace.  mmmmm, I love disney dreaming. 

Hope you all have a super saturday!!


----------



## donac

Good Saturday morning everyone. 

Quiet weekend here.  Ds2 will be spending time with gf so it is just dh and I.  Last night I worked on costumes for a few hours and I have to go back this afternoon to do some more work.  It was very hectic last night but I think we got some things accomplished.  We are borrowing costumes so we have more than we need of some things and probably not enough of other things.  We need to see what we have and decide what we need.  Then we get to start on fitting and westernizing some things. 

Jen I hope your son responds to the medications.  I have been told stomach problems are hard to diagnose and hard to cure.  Try to some when you can so that you can get some extra support.

D73  Welcome to Team Donald.    Just jump in.  Good luck with the weight loss.  What is it like teaching in a foreign country.  I am also a teacher (one of many on this thread).  I am an AP calc teacher who has been working for 34 and hopefully getting ready to retire.  Both my sons were very involved in music high school and had a great relationship with their music teacher.  I even ran into him last night when I went to work on costumes.  He was taking the band on field trip to see the musical BLAST.  It is a concert with music based more on marching band instruments.  I have heard music and it is great.

jillbur  did you make it yoga?  My yoga class next week is cancelled and then I think that I have meetings to go to the next 2 weeks so I have to do some makeups. 

RemembertheMagic98  Did you get your suit?  What day is your second interview?

araes2102  Congrats on the great weigh loss.

ougrad86  Glad to hear that son is getting better.  I hope you don't get it.  

Friday 1/27 QOTD--Do you have a favorite snack or treat that may be high in calories, but that you can not give up? How do you fit it into your lifestyle? What are some of your favorite snacks that are healthier and satisfying? 

I can't give out chocolate.  I buy a small bar that I can break upp for the week.  I love dark chocolate.

I do love the FIber One Brownies.  They make a great midmoring snack when I finish my tea in the morning. They are also only 90 calories.  

Hi Kathy.  Thanks for coaching this week.  

Hi everyone who I missed.

I hope everyone has a great day.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## VirataMama4

mikamah said:


> Saturday 1/28 QOTD- It's the weekend!  Wish we all could head to our favorite disney park for the weekend!  If you were at a disney park right now, what would you be doing?
> 
> I would be on the bus heading to MK for the opening ceremony, after I wipe my tears we'll head slowly down main street and into fantasyland where I'll convince ds we should do peter pan now while theres no line before we head to big thunder mountain and splash mountain if it's warm out.  Then meander back through fantasyland toward Space Mountain if ds has had enough time to get his courage up, and hopefully do Buzz a few times before our lunch ADR at Crystal Palace.  mmmmm, I love disney dreaming.
> 
> Hope you all have a super saturday!!



Oh Oh, I'd be right there with you on the bus to MK!  Love love love the opening ceremony.  After that we'd head to Splash Mt and would probably stop at Pirate's on the way.


----------



## melmar136

Haven't been on too much this week, but I am all caught up.  It was a really rough week.  My best friend's mom was diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer this week.  My mom died of the same thing 8 1/2 years ago.  Talking with my friend about everything has really brought back some awful memories of going through all of it with my mom.  For that reason, I have been so exhausted this week...no desire to exercise at all.  I haven't been eating too badly, but gained a little for the week (about 1/2 a pound).  I'll have to really push myself to get back on track, and get back to exercise this week!

 Jen.  I hope the medication really helps DS!

QOTD:  Oh, I would love to be at Disney right now!  I would probably be at Via Napoli, eating a yummy pizza, checking out the cute waiters!    Dying to go back for that place!  Or maybe swimming in the pool at the Beach Club!  We finally get to stay there in August!


----------



## Mary•Poppins

amykathleen2005 said:


> Yuck. Still sick. Cannot kick this cold. My weigh in today was good, down 3 lbs! Now I am 171.5lbs. Can't wait to be in the 160's.



Way to go!!!! Good work!



Disneyluvr said:


> Did I miss this week's Healthy Habits list? I can't seem to find it in the threads. I always like to print it out and put it up in my bathroom so when I'm getting ready in the morning I can go over it and commit to it!



I think they are also listed on the front of the thread. 



jenanderson said:


> Hello all my Team Donald friends,
> 
> I feel so totally lost because I have not been on in ages and the truth of the matter is that I am not sure how often I will be on in the next couple of weeks either.
> 
> First, I had that crazy week at work but then was really looking forward to coming on and catching up with everything and everyone.  I had lost weight and made it in the top 10 of the biggest loser for our team.  Things were really clicking.  That same afternoon, my DS said he didn't feel good and things began to go downhill from there.
> 
> This past week DS has been really sick.  He is already a sickly kid because his immune system does not work properly and he always get sick more then anyone else.  Well, on Thursday we finally brought him into the doctor because it had been one week without improvement and ds finally told us that "something is not right".  The doctor checked him over and could not really find anything wrong.  They suspected that because he was growing so much that his body was using all its energy for growing and he wasn't fighting other germs as well.  Still the doctors did a bunch of blood tests.
> 
> Today we got the call.  DS has bacteria eating at the lining of his stomach and has developed ulcers.  This is not so uncommon apparently but DS does not always respond to antibiotics so the doctors are concerned.  He is starting a 3-drug cocktail tomorrow morning that is going to make him even sicker for the next 10 days (all the side effects of the medicine).  He will then get a break and have to do a 4-drug cocktail for 10 more days.  Then they will test to see if he still tests positive and what the levels are.  If there is improvement, they will repeat the drugs until his levels are back to normal.  If there is no improvement, they will have to try different drugs and possibly put is PIC IV line back in for IV antibiotics.  They will also be doing an endoscopic procedure to check how much damage has been done and to look at the ulcer(s).  The doctors say that the normal person responds to the drugs but that we should be prepared for 3 to 4 months of this.  They will also be checking to be sure that there is no indication that the bacteria has grown into stomach cancer.  It is rare that this happens but again, with DS's medical issues, they want to be careful.
> 
> So, we have had a stressful week with a sick DS that has led to even more stress now that we know a bit more about what is causing him to be this sick this time.
> 
> I do need to check in here once and a while because I do not want to slip back into bad habits.  I know that I have made some bad choices this week and that this could be a hard week with more temptations.  I am going to try to spend some time tomorrow setting up DS's bedroom to be more comfortable for him and then plan for a more successful week for me.
> 
> This has gotten long and I probably did not need to write so much but I wanted everyone to know where I was and typing this all out is like my cheap therapy of dealing with the stress of it tonight!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.  I will try to read some of the thread tomorrow but don't know if I will get on to respond.
> 
> Have a healthy weekend everyone!
> Jen



Oh Jen, I am so sorry for the stressful week.  Having a sick baby (all my kids are my babies ... even at 18) is tough mentally and physically.  You are in my thoughts.  Please keep us posted as to what is going on.

As for stepping off the wagon, it is ok.  Not sure if this helps you ... and perhaps you could ask your ds (it might make him feel a little important) ... I have told my sons every time they see me eating something I shouldn't to ask me, "Do you REALLY want that?".  Now they aren't allowed to nag me or they know it will tick me off.  But that one question has made me think .... At dinner I didn't have a second helping of rice ... even though I wanted one.  So, perhaps as you are taking care of your baby .... he could also take care of you.   Not sure if this is a good idea for you (my husband couldn't do this since he is not too good with someone telling him what he should do .... ) But it works for me.  Sending you a hug to help you through this. 



D73 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I seem to be a bit late at joining but I am pleased to be assigned to Team Donald.  I am 38 and have no one at home with me but my also overweight cat.
> 
> I started my (current) weight loss program on the 10th of January and have been successful in losing 17 pounds. A lot of that was in the first weeks when the water weight went and my system was shocked into the new eating patterns. Things are leveled off and moving slowly now.
> 
> I have only read through the first 10 pages of the thread so far and it will likely take a bit of time to catch up, but I will do it.
> 
> I can add already that I am also a teacher. Music teacher to be precise. I teach at the local international school here in Lausanne, Switzerland.  I moved here from Orlando in 2003.
> 
> Though I have numbers in my head for a goal, my two primary goals for my weight loss are:
> 
> Be able to buy clothes off the rack here in Switzerland.  (The sizes here stop about 4 sizes below what I wear so I have to wait until I get home to the USA to buy my clothes)
> Be able to ride the coasters at amusement parks. (Last summer, at parks other than WDW, I had to sit out while my friend rode the coasters because my hips and chest were too large for the restraints. Lowlight to the vacation for sure.)
> I want to be able to fly back to the USA for Spring Break and not need to ask for a set belt extension in order to be comfortably buckled in.
> 
> I look forward to the challenges, the support and the celebrations.
> 
> Christopher



Welcome!  Fellow teacher here too ... there are a lot of us on here.  I like your goals.   I too lost a lot of weight the first week, this is my pattern ... but I am determined to lose the other pounds.  Ounce by ounce! 



mikamah said:


> Saturday 1/28 QOTD- It's the weekend!  Wish we all could head to our favorite disney park for the weekend!  If you were at a disney park right now, what would you be doing?



I love all the parks ... anyone would do.  I just dream of being somewhere else, having someone cook, clean and entertain me!  (Instead of the opposite!)  We are planning our summer vacation at the Florida Keys and I told my husband, we are not staying anywhere I have to do any work!

Also thinking of signing up to run a 1/2 marathon at Disney and going by myself.  Has anyone on here done that.  Thinking of a long weekend next hear.



melmar136 said:


> Haven't been on too much this week, but I am all caught up.  It was a really rough week.  My best friend's mom was diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer this week.  My mom died of the same thing 8 1/2 years ago.  Talking with my friend about everything has really brought back some awful memories of going through all of it with my mom.  For that reason, I have been so exhausted this week...no desire to exercise at all.  I haven't been eating too badly, but gained a little for the week (about 1/2 a pound).  I'll have to really push myself to get back on track, and get back to exercise this week!
> 
> Jen.  I hope the medication really helps DS!



I am sorry to hear how all this brings up tough memories for you.  However, you are probably a blessing to your friend.  Hang in there. 

Well off to run before it rains ... again!


----------



## donaldandpirates

Thanks, Dona, for being a great coach last week!  



6Smiles said:


> Good Morning Team Donald -
> 
> I am so excited I can not stand it.  My starting weight was 208.8 and today I joined ONEderland coming in at 195.00.  Since we began I have lost 13.8 pounds.
> Kris



Great job, Kris!  



VirataMama4 said:


> Good Morning Donalds!
> I have been really looking forward to weigh in day all week since the scales has gone down 3lbs! I'm out of the 180s! A couple of times I'd weigh myself in the evening and it was less then what I weighed in at last week.
> 
> I will finish up week 3 of c25k tomorrow!  That is the farthest I've gone before quiting and I'm really enjoying it.



You're doing a wonderful job sticking with the C25K.  Keep it up! 



mikamah said:


> Good morning and happy weighin day!!  I'm Kathy and I'll be  your coach this week.
> 
> Friday 1/27 QOTD--Do you have a favorite snack or treat that may be high in calories, but that you can not give up?  How do you fit it into your lifestyle?  What are some of your favorite snacks that are healthier and  satisfying?



It's not necessarily a snack, but Chinese food is my weakness.  I haven't really found a way to make it healthier, but I've cut WAY back on how many times I eat it during a month.  



Scraggy said:


> Just checking in. I've hit the 10 pounds gone mark.
> I'm having a laproscopic hysterectomy on 2/22 due to horrible female problems I won't gross you all out with.
> 
> I'm hoping to be down another 10 pounds by my surgery date, but even if I'm down 1 pound by then I'll be happy.



I hope your surgery goes well and you have a speedy recovery.  Congrats on the weight loss!!!



4HOLIDAYS said:


> Hello all-I try and read a few pages each time but can't seem to keep up the last 2 wks. I really have no idea what has me so busy-no big projects or anything just house,bills,doctor appts,homeschool,food shopping, cooking, cleaning...the usual glamorous stuff.



We homeschool too! 



belledreamer said:


> Having a really good day so far today.  Not only did I reach 200 lbs (15 lbs less than where I started!) but one of my friends brought me some clothes that she didn't want and most of them fit!  So now I have 23 new shirts that I can't wait to wear!  Plus I've realized that I've gone down a size in shirts!  I've gone down from a snug Ladies XL to a comfortable L and I couldn't be happier!



Isn't that an amazing feeling!?!?   Enjoy showing off your new clothes! 



amykathleen2005 said:


> Yuck. Still sick. Cannot kick this cold. My weigh in today was good, down 3 lbs! Now I am 171.5lbs. Can't wait to be in the 160's.



Congratulations on the weight loss!  



jenanderson said:


> Hello all my Team Donald friends,
> I feel so totally lost because I have not been on in ages and the truth of the matter is that I am not sure how often I will be on in the next couple of weeks either.
> 
> First, I had that crazy week at work but then was really looking forward to coming on and catching up with everything and everyone.  I had lost weight and made it in the top 10 of the biggest loser for our team.  Things were really clicking.  That same afternoon, my DS said he didn't feel good and things began to go downhill from there.
> 
> This past week DS has been really sick.  He is already a sickly kid because his immune system does not work properly and he always get sick more then anyone else.  Well, on Thursday we finally brought him into the doctor because it had been one week without improvement and ds finally told us that "something is not right".  The doctor checked him over and could not really find anything wrong.  They suspected that because he was growing so much that his body was using all its energy for growing and he wasn't fighting other germs as well.  Still the doctors did a bunch of blood tests.
> 
> Today we got the call.  DS has bacteria eating at the lining of his stomach and has developed ulcers.  This is not so uncommon apparently but DS does not always respond to antibiotics so the doctors are concerned.  He is starting a 3-drug cocktail tomorrow morning that is going to make him even sicker for the next 10 days (all the side effects of the medicine).  He will then get a break and have to do a 4-drug cocktail for 10 more days.  Then they will test to see if he still tests positive and what the levels are.  If there is improvement, they will repeat the drugs until his levels are back to normal.  If there is no improvement, they will have to try different drugs and possibly put is PIC IV line back in for IV antibiotics.  They will also be doing an endoscopic procedure to check how much damage has been done and to look at the ulcer(s).  The doctors say that the normal person responds to the drugs but that we should be prepared for 3 to 4 months of this.  They will also be checking to be sure that there is no indication that the bacteria has grown into stomach cancer.  It is rare that this happens but again, with DS's medical issues, they want to be careful.
> 
> So, we have had a stressful week with a sick DS that has led to even more stress now that we know a bit more about what is causing him to be this sick this time.
> 
> I do need to check in here once and a while because I do not want to slip back into bad habits.  I know that I have made some bad choices this week and that this could be a hard week with more temptations.  I am going to try to spend some time tomorrow setting up DS's bedroom to be more comfortable for him and then plan for a more successful week for me.
> 
> This has gotten long and I probably did not need to write so much but I wanted everyone to know where I was and typing this all out is like my cheap therapy of dealing with the stress of it tonight!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.  I will try to read some of the thread tomorrow but don't know if I will get on to respond.
> 
> Have a healthy weekend everyone!
> Jen



Check in as often as you can, Jen.  We're more than happy to facilitate any cheap therapy you need!  I sincerely hope your son responds to the meds and will heal quickly.  Also that you will be able to get some rest.



araes2102 said:


> On a bright note, I did lose 4 lbs this week! Yay!  Wishing everyone a GREAT OP weekend!



That's awesome!!! 



D73 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I seem to be a bit late at joining but I am pleased to be assigned to Team Donald.  I am 38 and have no one at home with me but my also overweight cat.
> 
> I started my (current) weight loss program on the 10th of January and have been successful in losing 17 pounds. A lot of that was in the first weeks when the water weight went and my system was shocked into the new eating patterns. Things are leveled off and moving slowly now.
> 
> I have only read through the first 10 pages of the thread so far and it will likely take a bit of time to catch up, but I will do it.
> 
> I can add already that I am also a teacher. Music teacher to be precise. I teach at the local international school here in Lausanne, Switzerland.  I moved here from Orlando in 2003.
> 
> Though I have numbers in my head for a goal, my two primary goals for my weight loss are:
> 
> Be able to buy clothes off the rack here in Switzerland.  (The sizes here stop about 4 sizes below what I wear so I have to wait until I get home to the USA to buy my clothes)
> Be able to ride the coasters at amusement parks. (Last summer, at parks other than WDW, I had to sit out while my friend rode the coasters because my hips and chest were too large for the restraints. Lowlight to the vacation for sure.)
> I want to be able to fly back to the USA for Spring Break and not need to ask for a set belt extension in order to be comfortably buckled in.
> 
> I look forward to the challenges, the support and the celebrations.
> 
> Christopher



Welcome, Christopher!  It sounds like you're doing great so far.  Glad to have you on the Donald team!!!



mikamah said:


> Saturday 1/28 QOTD- It's the weekend!  Wish we all could head to our favorite disney park for the weekend!  If you were at a disney park right now, what would you be doing?
> 
> I would be on the bus heading to MK for the opening ceremony, after I wipe my tears we'll head slowly down main street and into fantasyland where I'll convince ds we should do peter pan now while theres no line before we head to big thunder mountain and splash mountain if it's warm out.  Then meander back through fantasyland toward Space Mountain if ds has had enough time to get his courage up, and hopefully do Buzz a few times before our lunch ADR at Crystal Palace.  mmmmm, I love disney dreaming.
> 
> Hope you all have a super saturday!!



They should seriously have CMs standing on Main Street holding boxes of tissues.  I cry too.  
I would be looking in the fine art shop -- forget the name -- on Main Street and then head over to Pirates and Splash.  



			
				MaryPoppins;43871064 said:
			
		

> Also thinking of signing up to run a 1/2 marathon at Disney and going by myself.  Has anyone on here done that.  Thinking of a long weekend next hear.


As of right now, I'm going by myself next year or the Princess Half.


My weigh-in was great this week.  Down over 3 lbs.!!  I partly blame the 24-hour stomach flu midweek, but I'm taking the loss either way and claiming it!  
Off to volunteer at church this weekend and have A TON of work to do, so I'll check in as much as I can.  I hope everyone has a great Saturday!


----------



## JacksLilWench

mikamah said:


> Friday 1/27 QOTD--Do you have a favorite snack or treat that may be high in calories, but that you can not give up?  How do you fit it into your lifestyle?  What are some of your favorite snacks that are healthier and  satisfying?
> 
> Have a fabulous day everyone!!



I have an inordinate love for brownies.  I could eat fruit and veggies all day long and not complain until someone brings brownies to the party!  I still will not cut them out though, I just have a smaller brownie than I would normally have, or I try to make them the healthier way it suggests on the box.  One time, my mom actually made black bean brownies...and they were fantastic!



mikamah said:


> Saturday 1/28 QOTD- It's the weekend!  Wish we all could head to our favorite disney park for the weekend!  If you were at a disney park right now, what would you be doing?



I would be just getting to the park right now (about 1pm) because there's EMH at MK tonight til 2am (I have no idea if that's true, I'm just rolling with it).  I would stop at Tortuga Tavern for lunch before we got too into the park and they closed for lunch.  After that I would run right across the way to PoTC to ride that about three times (my FAVORITE).  Then it would be time for anything that didn't have a terrible line- preferably any of the mountains or Peter Pan.  We would ride all day until it was time for our ADR at Crystal Palace   Then we would watch fireworks from the Hub.  After that, we would shut the park DOWN, hanging out and riding everything over and over until they kicked us out.

One day it will happen!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

D73 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I seem to be a bit late at joining but I am pleased to be assigned to Team Donald.  I am 38 and have no one at home with me but my also overweight cat.
> 
> I started my (current) weight loss program on the 10th of January and have been successful in losing 17 pounds. A lot of that was in the first weeks when the water weight went and my system was shocked into the new eating patterns. Things are leveled off and moving slowly now.
> 
> I have only read through the first 10 pages of the thread so far and it will likely take a bit of time to catch up, but I will do it.
> 
> I can add already that I am also a teacher. Music teacher to be precise. I teach at the local international school here in Lausanne, Switzerland.  I moved here from Orlando in 2003.
> 
> Though I have numbers in my head for a goal, my two primary goals for my weight loss are:
> 
> Be able to buy clothes off the rack here in Switzerland.  (The sizes here stop about 4 sizes below what I wear so I have to wait until I get home to the USA to buy my clothes)
> Be able to ride the coasters at amusement parks. (Last summer, at parks other than WDW, I had to sit out while my friend rode the coasters because my hips and chest were too large for the restraints. Lowlight to the vacation for sure.)
> I want to be able to fly back to the USA for Spring Break and not need to ask for a set belt extension in order to be comfortably buckled in.
> 
> I look forward to the challenges, the support and the celebrations.
> 
> Christopher


WELCOME! to Team Donald!!  You have done a great job so far...keep up the great work!



mikamah said:


> Saturday 1/28 QOTD- It's the weekend!  Wish we all could head to our favorite disney park for the weekend!  If you were at a disney park right now, what would you be doing?


Let's see...it's 4pm on a Saturday....Thus far I have had a packed day at Blizzard Beach and we have just returned to our room at the Poly CL (not that I have ever done CL but this is fantasy right?)  We shower and change for our ADR at Ohana at 7:30pm but stop in the lounge for some Happy Hour snacks and drink.  We stay to watch the sunset and MK light up for the night.  Obviously the weather is perfect and the sunset is beautiful 



donac said:


> RemembertheMagic98  Did you get your suit?  What day is your second interview?


Finally after a long search I found suit pieces at Macy's! I ended up with a navy pants suit and a black suit jacket and black/white tiny check pants...all for $219!  I can wear the pieces by themselves or together....YAY!  Now, if I could only find navy shoes....lol!

Hope you had a wonderful day!



			
				MaryPoppins;43871064 said:
			
		

> Also thinking of signing up to run a 1/2 marathon at Disney and going by myself.  Has anyone on here done that.  Thinking of a long weekend next hear.


Yes!  You will find lots of people who have done the Princess 1/2  I'm sure they will chime in soon with their experiences!



JacksLilWench said:


> I have an inordinate love for brownies.  I could eat fruit and veggies all day long and not complain until someone brings brownies to the party!  I still will not cut them out though, I just have a smaller brownie than I would normally have, or I try to make them the healthier way it suggests on the box.  One time, my mom actually made black bean brownies...and they were fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> I would be just getting to the park right now (about 1pm) because there's EMH at MK tonight til 2am (I have no idea if that's true, I'm just rolling with it).  I would stop at Tortuga Tavern for lunch before we got too into the park and they closed for lunch.  After that I would run right across the way to PoTC to ride that about three times (my FAVORITE).  Then it would be time for anything that didn't have a terrible line- preferably any of the mountains or Peter Pan.  We would ride all day until it was time for our ADR at Crystal Palace   Then we would watch fireworks from the Hub.  After that, we would shut the park DOWN, hanging out and riding everything over and over until they kicked us out.
> 
> One day it will happen!


Brownies.....YUM!!!  
I love your Disney day!!!  Take me with you!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Happy Saturday Loves!

Well, I finally found a suit for my interview on Thursday (see above) so I am all set to go (aside from shoes ) Anyway, I will make it all work by then!
I'm still working on my 40 things to do by 40....and since I'm 38 I am pretty optimistic that I can do them all...provided I get the new job!  Today I am going through all of my traditional scrapbooking stuff so I am set for the crop next weekend.  Since I have been doing so much digital I have completely lost track of what I have left to do!  I can wait to go completely digital!!

Well, I am OP today and almost done with my water for the day (the minimum) and Thai for dinner...or maybe Vietnamese if I can convince my friend Patty that she will like it!!

Happy Saturday evening and make great choices!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Jen*--I am really sorry that your DS is not doing well. Chronic illnesses are so absolutely draining. I am sending good thoughts your way that things improve quickly and there are no long term issues.


----------



## my3princes

QOTD:  If I were at Disney I'd be hitting Toy Story Mania, Rockin roller Coaster, TOT then watching fantasmic.


Eating went well today and I got exercise in in the form of chopping ice from the driveway.  Tomorrow we'll move a bunch of wood closer to the outisde wood furnace.


----------



## mikamah

donac said:


> I do love the FIber One Brownies.  They make a great midmoring snack when I finish my tea in the morning. They are also only 90 calories.


I forgot about the fiberone brownies, I bought them once and they are really good.



VirataMama4 said:


> Oh Oh, I'd be right there with you on the bus to MK!  Love love love the opening ceremony.  After that we'd head to Splash Mt and would probably stop at Pirate's on the way.


Ok, I'll see you there!  And we might as well check into the Poly with Karen too.  There's supposed to be some marvelous drink they serve there we can try.



melmar136 said:


> Haven't been on too much this week, but I am all caught up.  It was a really rough week.  My best friend's mom was diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer this week.  My mom died of the same thing 8 1/2 years ago.  Talking with my friend about everything has really brought back some awful memories of going through all of it with my mom.  For that reason, I have been so exhausted this week...no desire to exercise at all.  I haven't been eating too badly, but gained a little for the week (about 1/2 a pound).  I'll have to really push myself to get back on track, and get back to exercise this week!


I'm so very sorry about your friends mom.  I lost my mom almost 3 years ago to the same thing.  She only lived a month after being diagnosed, and just reading your post brought up so many memories.  I know it will be so tough for you, but your friend will treasure all the support you are giving her.  Emotionally draining days are exhausting, so cut yourself a little slack too.  Hang in there.  



			
				MaryPoppins;43871064 said:
			
		

> Also thinking of signing up to run a 1/2 marathon at Disney and going by myself.  Has anyone on here done that.  Thinking of a long weekend next hear.


I know there are plenty of Wishers here that do travel by themselves, and there are disboard meets, and lots of others to hang around with if you want company during the weekend.  I did the princess last year by myself, but travelled with ds, sil and dniece.  Lisa, Maria, and Nancy are on team Mickey and they travelled solo for the princess last year.  Rose and Lindsay travelled with family, but we all met up a couple times during the weekend. We had all talked on here and trained and planned together, that when we met it was like meeting old friends.  It is such an amazing experience, and everyone  you meet was so supportive.  Most of them are planning a race 2013, marathon weekend, and we have a biggest loser Tinkerbell, princess and marathon weekend thread where we chat more about the running if you want to pop over there too.  





donaldandpirates said:


> My weigh-in was great this week.  Down over 3 lbs.!!  I partly blame the 24-hour stomach flu midweek, but I'm taking the loss either way and claiming it!  !


congrats on the loss, and glad the flu was only a 24 hour thing.  You earned that loss for sure.



JacksLilWench said:


> I have an inordinate love for brownies.  I could eat fruit and veggies all day long and not complain until someone brings brownies to the party!  I still will not cut them out though, I just have a smaller brownie than I would normally have, or I try to make them the healthier way it suggests on the box.  One time, my mom actually made black bean brownies...and they were fantastic!
> :


There was a brownie mix called NO Pudge that you make with a container of yogurt that was excellend.  I haven't had them in a while, but they are probably still around.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Well, I finally found a suit for my interview on Thursday (see above) so I am all set to go (aside from shoes ) Anyway, I will make it all work by then!
> I'm still working on my 40 things to do by 40....and since I'm 38 I am pretty optimistic that I can do them all...provided I get the new job!  Today I am going through all of my traditional scrapbooking stuff so I am set for the crop next weekend.  Since I have been doing so much digital I have completely lost track of what I have left to do!  I can wait to go completely digital!!


Glad you were able to find a nice suit.  Can't black go with anything if you can't find navy shoes?  I would be in trouble if I need to go on a job interview.  I am so far behind, I will never catch up with my scrapping.  We just started our scrapbook about freddy our guinea pig today, and ds is having so much fun with it.  I will leave the table set up, and work on some other stuff after.


my3princes said:


> QOTD:  If I were at Disney I'd be hitting Toy Story Mania, Rockin roller Coaster, TOT then watching fantasmic.
> 
> 
> Eating went well today and I got exercise in in the form of chopping ice from the driveway.  Tomorrow we'll move a bunch of wood closer to the outisde wood furnace.


Ice chopping does not sound fun.  Hope it warms up and the rest of the winter is mild. 

*Pamela*_ I just wanted to say thank you for suggesting I get ds involved with Fredwards scrapbook. We got a book yesterday, and he really is getting into it, and choosing the pics for which pages, and writing something on each page.  So very sweet, and I know he will treasure this book when it is done.  I'm doing really good letting him call the shots, and not trying to take over too.  I am just subtly making suggestions. 

Good evening everyone.  We had a good day here, scrapping, and took a long walk with ds and the dog this morning, over an hour.  We'll go out in a bit for another walk before it's pajama time.  

I saw this earlier today, and thought I would share about success.  We all have it within ourselves to be successful and attain our goals, one day at at time.  

Success is not a race, be patient.
Success leads to success.
Success is always a work in progress.
Success doesn't come to you, you go get it.
Success is a journey, not a destination. Focus on the process.
Some people dream about success, while others wake up and work hard at it. 
Success is achieved and maintained by those who try and keep trying.
Every day is a good day to succeed- If at first you don't succeed, try, try again.

Have a lovely evening!!


----------



## jillbur

D73 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I seem to be a bit late at joining but I am pleased to be assigned to Team Donald.  I am 38 and have no one at home with me but my also overweight cat.
> 
> I started my (current) weight loss program on the 10th of January and have been successful in losing 17 pounds. A lot of that was in the first weeks when the water weight went and my system was shocked into the new eating patterns. Things are leveled off and moving slowly now.
> 
> I have only read through the first 10 pages of the thread so far and it will likely take a bit of time to catch up, but I will do it.
> 
> I can add already that I am also a teacher. Music teacher to be precise. I teach at the local international school here in Lausanne, Switzerland.  I moved here from Orlando in 2003.
> 
> Though I have numbers in my head for a goal, my two primary goals for my weight loss are:
> 
> Be able to buy clothes off the rack here in Switzerland.  (The sizes here stop about 4 sizes below what I wear so I have to wait until I get home to the USA to buy my clothes)
> Be able to ride the coasters at amusement parks. (Last summer, at parks other than WDW, I had to sit out while my friend rode the coasters because my hips and chest were too large for the restraints. Lowlight to the vacation for sure.)
> I want to be able to fly back to the USA for Spring Break and not need to ask for a set belt extension in order to be comfortably buckled in.
> 
> I look forward to the challenges, the support and the celebrations.
> 
> Christopher




Welcome! Fellow teacher here, also. I would love, love, love to teach overseas. How do you like it? It sounds like you are off to a good start with your weight loss and have some good goals set. Team Donald is very supportive, so I'm sure you'll do great!





mikamah said:


> Saturday 1/28 QOTD- It's the weekend!  Wish we all could head to our favorite disney park for the weekend!  If you were at a disney park right now, what would you be doing?




Well, it's 7:53 pm so I am going to pretend it's really the morning. We would be heading to Epcot to ride Soarin' over and over. Around lunch we will start strolling around the world and tasting and drinking goodies along the way. Ahhhhh...to dream 




donac said:


> jillbur  did you make it yoga?  My yoga class next week is cancelled and then I think that I have meetings to go to the next 2 weeks so I have to do some makeups.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I actually relaxed in bed and didn't make it to yoga. I felt better and I did meet my college roommate for lunch near Pittsburgh at Primanti Bros. I don't know if everyone knows about Primanti Bros, but it is awesome! It's the Pittsburgher sandwich place (cheesesteak, cole slaw, & fries on big thick Italian bread). I, however, got a salad. I did eat a few fries and a couple bites of a stuffed soft pretzel. It took all of my will power not to order a roast beef or fish sandwich. They are to die for. If anyone is ever in Pittsburgh, it's a must do!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Let's see...it's 4pm on a Saturday....Thus far I have had a packed day at Blizzard Beach and we have just returned to our room at the Poly CL (not that I have ever done CL but this is fantasy right?)  We shower and change for our ADR at Ohana at 7:30pm but stop in the lounge for some Happy Hour snacks and drink.  We stay to watch the sunset and MK light up for the night.  Obviously the weather is perfect and the sunset is beautiful
> 
> Finally after a long search I found suit pieces at Macy's! I ended up with a navy pants suit and a black suit jacket and black/white tiny check pants...all for $219!  I can wear the pieces by themselves or together....YAY!  Now, if I could only find navy shoes....lol!




Mmmmm...while you're getting a cocktail before your O'Hana ADR will you order me a Lapu Lapu? I dream of them everyday! I even have a Yankee Candle that reminds me of that drink. If you haven't had one, I highly suggest it!

Glad you're all ready (well minus shoes) for your 2nd interview. I'm sure it'll go great.



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Well, my tummy still isn't feeling 100%, but I did eat today (see above~Primanti Bros=good food!). I also managed to drink all my water. I didn't exercise and I really need to tomorrow. I did clean and do laundry, so at least I was active. I was a maintainer this week, and I was actually happy. I was worried, because I didn't get as much exercise this week. I need to regroup and step it up this coming week. 3.4 more pounds and I am buying myself a Disney gift card for myself for a trip next year  Is it wrong that I am planning a 2013 trip to WDW before I plan my vacation for 2012  No, I'd say it's completely normal!

Have a wonderful rest of the weekend.

Jill


----------



## araes2102

D73 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I seem to be a bit late at joining but I am pleased to be assigned to Team Donald.  I am 38 and have no one at home with me but my also overweight cat.
> 
> I started my (current) weight loss program on the 10th of January and have been successful in losing 17 pounds. A lot of that was in the first weeks when the water weight went and my system was shocked into the new eating patterns. Things are leveled off and moving slowly now.



   Great start to your journey! 



mikamah said:


> Saturday 1/28 QOTD- It's the weekend!  Wish we all could head to our favorite disney park for the weekend!  If you were at a disney park right now, what would you be doing?



Having never been (yet!) I have no idea what I would be doing, but I do know I would be having a great time and would be spending my time taking in the magic! Oh, how I wish I was there!  



melmar136 said:


> Haven't been on too much this week, but I am all caught up.  It was a really rough week.  My best friend's mom was diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer this week.  My mom died of the same thing 8 1/2 years ago.  Talking with my friend about everything has really brought back some awful memories of going through all of it with my mom.



So sorry to hear this week has been hard on you. Also very sorry to hear about your friend's mother. What a difficult thing, I am sure it is a comfort to have you to support her!  

***************************************************************

Today was nice. DBF took DS paintballing with friends and the boys are now having a sleepover (celebrating DS's 11th bday which was 1/21). While the boys were out DD and I went to the salon and got our nails done. She LOVES girly things and got sparkly pink polish with little flowers drawn on . I had a great workout today, working harder on the TM than I ever have before. Unfortunately, I went off program with the pizza and cupcakes we had for DS's bday dinner  Oh well, tomorrow is a new day! I vow to be OP tomorrow!   Hope everyone enjoys the rest of their weekend!


----------



## #1hoosierfan

Good evening Team Donald! 

Jen - I am sending prayers and good thoughts for your family.

Christopher - Welcome to the team!  I am also a 

Well, I am down another 2 pounds this week.   Slowly, but surely I am making it there!


----------



## amykathleen2005

mikamah said:


> Saturday 1/28 QOTD- It's the weekend!  Wish we all could head to our favorite disney park for the weekend!  If you were at a disney park right now, what would you be doing?



I would be eating a Dole Pineapple Float from Aloha Isle and staking out a spot for Wishes!!!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

jillbur said:


> Mmmmm...while you're getting a cocktail before your O'Hana ADR will you order me a Lapu Lapu? I dream of them everyday! I even have a Yankee Candle that reminds me of that drink. If you haven't had one, I highly suggest it!
> 
> Glad you're all ready (well minus shoes) for your 2nd interview. I'm sure it'll go great.
> 
> Oh Jill, the Lapu Lapu is soooo divine...last time I had one...ok, two...at the pool while sitting on the beach in a hammock at the Poly...YUM!!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Well, my tummy still isn't feeling 100%, but I did eat today (see above~Primanti Bros=good food!). I also managed to drink all my water. I didn't exercise and I really need to tomorrow. I did clean and do laundry, so at least I was active. I was a maintainer this week, and I was actually happy. I was worried, because I didn't get as much exercise this week. I need to regroup and step it up this coming week. 3.4 more pounds and I am buying myself a Disney gift card for myself for a trip next year  Is it wrong that I am planning a 2013 trip to WDW before I plan my vacation for 2012  No, I'd say it's completely normal!
> 
> Have a wonderful rest of the weekend.
> 
> Jill


Oh no!  I hope the tummy troubles go away soon!  You are sooo close to your gift card!  Great work!!



araes2102 said:


> Today was nice. DBF took DS paintballing with friends and the boys are now having a sleepover (celebrating DS's 11th bday which was 1/21). While the boys were out DD and I went to the salon and got our nails done. She LOVES girly things and got sparkly pink polish with little flowers drawn on . I had a great workout today, working harder on the TM than I ever have before. Unfortunately, I went off program with the pizza and cupcakes we had for DS's bday dinner  Oh well, tomorrow is a new day! I vow to be OP tomorrow!   Hope everyone enjoys the rest of their weekend!


Love me a good mani and pedi!  Hope you enjoy the rest of the weekend too!



#1hoosierfan said:


> Well, I am down another 2 pounds this week.   Slowly, but surely I am making it there!


Congrats!! Woo Hoo!!



amykathleen2005 said:


> I would be eating a Dole Pineapple Float from Aloha Isle and staking out a spot for Wishes!!!


Oh stop...I totally forgot about Aloha Isle....dole whip...how i would love a dole whip right now....

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I feel guilty, yet curiously satisfied...lol
After a very low point day on WW I still had 14 points left  So, my scrapping friends and I went to Cups, a frozen yogurt place similar to Yogurtland and Red Mango.  I had Peanut butter, chocolate, and cake batter frozen yogurt...yum!!  BUT my portioning was a bit crazy....8oz.  According to my calculations that was 16 points...not a problem since I have so many activity points....but still should have restrained myself!! Ugh.

Tomorrow is another day and I will do my best to get back on the horse...on the ellip in my case 

Sweet Dreams Donalds!


----------



## mikamah

jillbur said:


> Mmmmm...while you're getting a cocktail before your O'Hana ADR will you order me a Lapu Lapu? I dream of them everyday! I even have a Yankee Candle that reminds me of that drink. If you haven't had one, I highly suggest it!
> 
> Well, my tummy still isn't feeling 100%, but I did eat today (see above~Primanti Bros=good food!). I also managed to drink all my water. I didn't exercise and I really need to tomorrow. I did clean and do laundry, so at least I was active. I was a maintainer this week, and I was actually happy. I was worried, because I didn't get as much exercise this week. I need to regroup and step it up this coming week. 3.4 more pounds and I am buying myself a Disney gift card for myself for a trip next year  Is it wrong that I am planning a 2013 trip to WDW before I plan my vacation for 2012  No, I'd say it's completely normal!
> 
> Jill


Lapu Lapu, that was the drink I was trying to think of I've heard so much about.  I'll have one too!  Congrats on the maintain this week.  I definitely believe a maintain should be celebrated and is something to be proud of.  
No, I definitely don't think it's abnormal to plan your 2013 trip before this years vacation, especially around these boards.  I'd say you're not the only one.  I'm not sure we'll go in 2013 yet, but think lots about my 2014 50th birthday trip I will definitely take. 


araes2102 said:


> Having never been (yet!) I have no idea what I would be doing, but I do know I would be having a great time and would be spending my time taking in the magic! Oh, how I wish I was there!
> 
> Today was nice. DBF took DS paintballing with friends and the boys are now having a sleepover (celebrating DS's 11th bday which was 1/21). While the boys were out DD and I went to the salon and got our nails done. She LOVES girly things and got sparkly pink polish with little flowers drawn on . I had a great workout today, working harder on the TM than I ever have before. Unfortunately, I went off program with the pizza and cupcakes we had for DS's bday dinner  Oh well, tomorrow is a new day! I vow to be OP tomorrow!  Hope everyone enjoys the rest of their weekend!


I know you will have an amazing time when you do take your first trip.  Do you have one in the future plans yet?  I found the disboards while planning our first trip. Sounds like a nice night with dd, and birthdays happen, today is a new day.



#1hoosierfan said:


> Well, I am down another 2 pounds this week.   Slowly, but surely I am making it there!


Congrats on the loss!!



amykathleen2005 said:


> I would be eating a Dole Pineapple Float from Aloha Isle and staking out a spot for Wishes!!!


mmmmmm.  Sounds good. And the dolewhips are fat free too.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I feel guilty, yet curiously satisfied...lol
> After a very low point day on WW I still had 14 points left  So, my scrapping friends and I went to Cups, a frozen yogurt place similar to Yogurtland and Red Mango.  I had Peanut butter, chocolate, and cake batter frozen yogurt...yum!!  BUT my portioning was a bit crazy....8oz.  According to my calculations that was 16 points...not a problem since I have so many activity points....but still should have restrained myself!!


No guilt needed.  You had the points, you fit the yogurt in, and you deserve to enjoy every bite guilt free, and still totally on track.  You are doing great!!


----------



## mikamah

Sunday 1/29 QOTD-Today is the inaugural Disneyland Tinkerbell Half-Marathon, so our question is honor of Tinkerbell and all our Wishers running today, including our Biggest Loser members- Lisah0711 and Liesel, also known as the Lisabelles.  Looking back on your healthy journey, share something you have done or are doing that makes you most proud?


----------



## donac

Good Sunday morning everyone. 

I am sitting here deciding if I want to go grocery shopping or wait until tomorrow.  I got up and did a small amount of arm and leg work.  Yesterday I got my exercise back working so I did some time on that.  I may get some time on it later.

I don't have to go grocery shopping because dh is going out to a dinner meeting with a Boy Scout troop.  I have to decide what I am going to eat but it is just me so I can do something light.  





mikamah said:


> Saturday 1/28 QOTD- It's the weekend!  Wish we all could head to our favorite disney park for the weekend!  If you were at a disney park right now, what would you be doing?
> 
> I would be on the bus heading to MK for the opening ceremony, after I wipe my tears we'll head slowly down main street and into fantasyland where I'll convince ds we should do peter pan now while theres no line before we head to big thunder mountain and splash mountain if it's warm out.  Then meander back through fantasyland toward Space Mountain if ds has had enough time to get his courage up, and hopefully do Buzz a few times before our lunch ADR at Crystal Palace.  mmmmm, I love disney dreaming.
> 
> Hope you all have a super saturday!!




I agree with Kathy I would be at MK.  I would hope it is EMH because then I would head straight to FL and hit up all those rides especially Peter Pan. 




mikamah said:


> Sunday 1/29 QOTD-Today is the inaugural Disneyland Tinkerbell Half-Marathon, so our question is honor of Tinkerbell and all our Wishers running today, including our Biggest Loser members- Lisah0711 and Liesel, also known as the Lisabelles.  Looking back on your healthy journey, share something you have done or are doing that makes you most proud?



About 7 years ago I decided I wanted to do the MS RIde The SHore.  My friedns have been doing it as a family for a number of years.  They had three tours at the time. 25, 50 and 170.  I picked the 25.  It was great because it was only on Sandy Hook in May when it is still quiet.  No bothering with street traffic.    I rode my exercise bike for a couple of months.  I took to the street a couple of times with what my sons refer to as my Pee Wee Herman bike.  It is a boy's bike that I won at a Boy Scout event.  It is red and does look like the one Pee Wee Herman rode.  My dh decided to ride with me .  It ended up being 20 miles instead of 25 but I didn't care. It was two loops around the hook.  The nice thing about it was that you were near the water for the entire ride and it was flat for the entire ride.   I did the two loops in 2 hours.  Dh told me when I had finished that he didn't think I had it in me to do it but I surprised him.  My sons said the same thing.   

I don't have anything planned for today and it feels good.  

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> Welcome to the challenge!!  It's great to see you over here, and I know you'll get lots of support and advice as you near your first race!!
> 
> Thank you CC for hh.  You do such a nice job with them and are so creative.
> 
> I hope the scale behaved this morning for you.  I was very happy.  I have heard the tailbone injury's are very painful.  A friend of mine has a special pad for her chair so it hurts less.
> 
> Love roasted vegies too, and I make my ds try whatever I cook, at least one bite, and this week, he actually ate a full serving of the brussel sprouts for the first time.  What a great idea for a quilt.  I'm sure he will treasure that.
> 
> I think Rose and some others' gave you some great advice, and I was thinking if  you don't get enough calories, you metabolism will slow down to try and conserve the nutrients in your body, and you can not see much weight loss.  Good luck.
> 
> I forget about these, but not a bad idea to always have some in the freezer.
> 
> Awesome changes!!
> 
> Hope your computer is behaving soon.
> 
> Hi dona!!  Yeah, I probably won't be posting qotds before you post.  Have a fabulous day!
> 
> Great advice Rose.  Thanks for sharing.  I also enjoyed your post the other day about running.
> 
> Whoo hoo!!!!!Welcome to ONEDERLAND!!!!  I'm not there yet, but hope to see you there later this challenge!!  You have done amazing!!  I am so happy for you, and know what an amazing feeling it is.  Here's to staying in Onderland forever!!!!
> 
> Whoo hoo!!  Congrats on a new decade!!!
> 
> Hope the scale is good to you.  What a great idea your mom has for a cookbook.  You should make one for your kids too.  Enjoy your extra time this morning, and drive carefully.  It's all rain here, but we did have a nice walk last night with snow falling, but happy it didn't stick around.  Lol on your brother fighting you for a tree skirt.  Yeah, my brothers would care less too.  Actually after my mom died, really the only thing I wanted was her Santa Claus that she had bought on one of our girls family shopping trip, and both of my sisters were just fine with that. phew. lol.
> 
> Gotta run now!!  Have a fabulous friday!!



I'll probably make a duplicate book for myself at least....probably not for the kids.




Scraggy said:


> Just checking in. I've hit the 10 pounds gone mark.
> I'm having a laproscopic hysterectomy on 2/22 due to horrible female problems I won't gross you all out with.
> 
> I'm hoping to be down another 10 pounds by my surgery date, but even if I'm down 1 pound by then I'll be happy.



I will be praying for you regarding the upcoming surgery. 10 pounds down will make your recovery that much quicker and easier.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> P, Be careful with all that ice!  We just have crazy rain here in NJ...it makes me soooo sleepy!  I love the cookbook idea!  My sister and I are always looking for something to give my mom that's creative and personal!! LOVE it!
> 
> 
> Ice cream....REAL ice cream....it's my downfall.  I think I just need to adjust the portion.  If I could eat 1/2 cup I would be ok but I never end up with that much...it's always more.  Lately I have put the ice cream in a smaller cup so it "looks" like more...seems to work?  Once our gallon is gone,  I am not buying ice cream and will just have it out as a treat.
> 
> My treat is a luna protein bar (5 WW points) or a nice orange.  The peeling is a pain in the butt but it makes me think more as I peel.  I also like Fat Free popcorn sprinkled with cinnamon!
> 
> 
> Oh Jill   Not a fun way to begin a Friday morning....I have friends who work in a school that sounds like yours.  They never like it when it gets to the point of restraints but absolutely necessary.  Hang in there!
> 
> I have the Gasbuddy app on my droid and it tells me where I can find the cheapest gas in the area...love that app! I just paid $3.23 for gas (cash) while the station closest to me was $3.39 (cash or credit).  I drove only one extra mile to get that much of a difference in price!  Say hello to Ohio for me! (I went to Wittenberg in Springfield, OH for college!)
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> This week has just FLOWN by! I was just reflecting on my week and I did accomplish some good stuff ~ joined WW, spin class, ellip on Wednesday and Thursday (hopefully tonight too!), was offered a second interview, my friend Roz had her baby on Tuesday night, my cousin Jenn is having her baby as I type this....Wow, what a week!
> 
> On tap for the weekend....Knitting with my friends on Sunday for sure!  Saturday is up in the air...I may scrapbook with Tara and Patty but I also need to clean the bathrooms and vacuum....and I still have yet to get a new suit and shoes for the interview   Maybe today afterschool I can stop at Lord and Taylor....got to break those shoes in...lol!
> 
> Back to the meetings with kiddos!
> 
> Have a wonderful OP day my Donalds!!!



Busy week! Lots of new babies to love! Hope you were able to find a suit.  Are you going to do a cookbook for your Mom?. If so I'd love to share ideas!



4HOLIDAYS said:


> Hello all-I try and read a few pages each time but can't seem to keep up the last 2 wks. I really have no idea what has me so busy-no big projects or anything just house,bills,doctor appts,homeschool,food shopping, cooking, cleaning...the usual glamorous stuff.
> 
> My wgt doesn't seem to move this month! I'm not doing dif on eating but have skipped days on the TM for walks and such,or yardwork(in the 80's here again)and that seems to lessen the results.  I keep track of it all in my log/notebook.
> 
> QOTD- Fav snacks that I can't give up would be chocolate-I either have a dark choc     1oz sq, ghirardelli, a Fiber one brownie, scoop of lowfat choc frozen yogurt. Pretty much, have some of one of those every day.
> 
> The healthy- blueberries and strawberries(the strawberries are 1.50 a qt at Walmart this week so we are really going thru them) , wlanuts,almonds,low fat yogurt.
> 
> I look forward to see the other answers to this.  I always like these food questions as the answers give me good ideas to try instead of the same old thing.



Keep tracking a nd the weight will start moving eventually as long as you are staying within your calories. Be sure you aren't eating too little.



belledreamer said:


> Thanks so much for the input.  I like the idea of eating nuts and peanut butter and I love avocado so I'll try eating more of that.  I've also done the hard boiled egg before and that's worked really well for breakfast on the go.  I was slightly inclined to get something sweet for calories but I knew that couldn't possibly be right so I'd usually end up drinking water instead...  But I'll definitely try those ideas.
> 
> I think I just got a little nervous last night because I had slept through breakfast, had a healthy lunch but wasn't hungry at dinner and had to leave for a few hours and just ate a handful of grapes.  Felt poorly while I was out so when I finally did home and ate supper, I ended up getting a bad case of the shakes which really got me nervous since that's never happened before.
> 
> Just alot of poor choices that caught up with me I guess...
> 
> Don't worry.  I'm doing much better this morning.  Had Special K for breakfast and have my meals planned for the rest of the day.  I'm gonna do better today!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love chocolate.  Particularly milk chocolate. So I have little mini chocolates I eat whenever I have to have it.
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> Having a really good day so far today.  Not only did I reach 200 lbs (15 lbs less than where I started!) but one of my friends brought me some clothes that she didn't want and most of them fit!  So now I have 23 new shirts that I can't wait to wear!  Plus I've realized that I've gone down a size in shirts!  I've gone down from a snug Ladies XL to a comfortable L and I couldn't be happier!



Congrats on getting so close to ONE-derland! And that is a lot of new shirts!

The shaky feeling is probably a blood sugar crash. It is a lousy feeling.  Try a small glass of juice or piece of fruit next time to give your blood sugar a quick boost and THEN be sure to eat a real meal! You are killing your metabolism by letting yourself get that hungry.  


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Happy Sunday friends!   I'm here at UNH at DD's swim meet typing on my IPad, so if there are lots of typos, I'm sorry!

The 2.5 hr drive (each way) to her meet in Maine yesterday went fine. I got a great audiobook at the library and the time flew by.  DH came along today so no audio story, but at least I had company....and he drove so I could relax a bit. 

I'm trying to reply in sections in case of Poof so I'll be back in a bit!.......P


----------



## #1hoosierfan

mikamah said:


> Sunday 1/29 QOTD-Today is the inaugural Disneyland Tinkerbell Half-Marathon, so our question is honor of Tinkerbell and all our Wishers running today, including our Biggest Loser members- Lisah0711 and Liesel, also known as the Lisabelles.  Looking back on your healthy journey, share something you have done or are doing that makes you most proud?



My journey really began last year when I decided to do the Wine and Dine Half Marathon.  For me, the TRAINING is the hard part of deciding to run a long race..... getting yourself out there 3 times a week to run and then the long runs that are often done by yourself running around your hometown. 

Now that this challenge has started, I am proud of myself for doing p90x.


----------



## pjlla

amykathleen2005 said:


> Yuck. Still sick. Cannot kick this cold. My weigh in today was good, down 3 lbs! Now I am 171.5lbs. Can't wait to be in the 160's.


Sorry you are sick, but great loss!



my3princes said:


> I love to do crafts, but my interests seem to move around.  lately I've done sewing, but that was in conjunction with redoing 2 rooms of the house.  It always feels good to have freshly redone rooms   I think my favorite relaxation technique is planning our next vacation.  There is always lots of research to do and you can never be too prepared.
> 
> I love vacation planning too! I don't have an exciting trip to Hawaii coming up, but the kids and I are starting to talk about this year's mother/child weekends!
> 
> 
> I did not grow up eating many veggies either.  Corn, carrots, green beans and potatoes are it for me.  Onions are my gag reflex food.  I seem to have issue with high water foods such as lettuce, celery, watermelon, etc.  Those items will repeat on my for days, even if I eat something that you'd expect to repeat after that
> 
> 
> . Is it all onions or just raw that makes you gag?  I went through a time when I could not tolerate any raw onion of any type...it made me feel icky....like acid reflux or heartburn.. But that seems to have passed.  Can you eat garlic or leeks?
> 
> Pam I hope your son had a wonderful birthday.
> No school here today.  According to the weather channel we were in the area that was expected to get hit the hardest.  I went into work at 7:30 for a few hours to make up some work that I didn't get done while I was sick this week and the roads were okay.  They've definitely been worse this year.



Glad you we able to make it to work safely. Other than rain the rest of the day was fine.  DS had a fine birthday, for a school day. He enjoyed our dinner out and gifts on Friday.



cclovesdis said:


> Thanks for sharing and for the good wishes.  Exercising is definitely helping. I saw your reply earlier and immediately took some Vitamin D. My doctor called me back and believe it or not, was not happy when I told him I don't have any caffeine in my diet.  I keep meaning to have some tea, but I've been staying awake so I haven't yet. I just thought the conversation with my doctor was pretty funny. He also told me that it wasn't the meds and I was very happy about that. We did a med change and it has proven very successful and I didn't want to change anything again.
> 
> Much better than I expected, but not as planned. Nonetheless, each day is getting better and better, I haven't taken any naps since then, and I'm exercising more. I even attempted a C25K run outside!



Sounds like you are getting the sleep issues under control. How did the run go? Did you run again since then?



Disneyluvr said:


> Did I miss this week's Healthy Habits list? I can't seem to find it in the threads. I always like to print it out and put it up in my bathroom so when I'm getting ready in the morning I can go over it and commit to it!



What a great idea!



mikamah said:


> I am a chocolate lover, but can not buy a big bag and have just one, so I try not to bring it home.  I recently had some Golden grahams-smores cereal bars, that are fabulous.  Lots of chocolate, and only 140 calories, 4 g fat.  They are the size of any candy bar, but half the calories.  Fruit is a good snack, and if it's all washed ahead of time, i'm more likely to choose it.  Also cheese and crackers, or cheese and an apple.
> 
> 
> cheese and apple is a great combo.
> 
> Love all your snack suggestions.  I agree the baked lays are really good, but hard to limit, so I try to only buy them once in a while.
> 
> I don't find them to be a big temptation unless it is PMS time. Usually I end up tossing out the end of a bag because they are getting stale.
> 
> 
> Sitting on the deck is looking good.  I bought chicken and steak to grill, and a chain for the dog, so I think I'll be out there tomorrow!!
> 
> The only thing sitting on my deck right now is snow, birds, and squirrels!
> 
> Glad you are feeling better today, and I think breakfast is a huge part of fueling our bodies, and reving up the metabolism for the day.  Congrats on reaching 200 and all the new clothes.  I love handmedowns.
> 
> I love cream too, but am trying to measure faithfully and decrease the amount, and so far so good.
> 
> I love reeses, and saw the ad for mini reeses on tv the other day, thinking that would be good to ration out a candybar size bag.
> 
> Whoo hoo!  congrats to all our HH participants!
> 
> No ONLYs allowed when talking about a loss!  Every loss is a loss to be celebrated!! 2 pounds is fabulous!
> 
> 
> In the lower right corner of each post is 3 boxes, one with QUOTE, one with Quotation marks, and I forget the other, but if you want to quote just one post, hit the quote and it will bring you right to a post, if you want to do multiple quotes, click the middle one with the quotation marks in it, and it will turn red, and when you hit to post a reply, those posts will appear in your post.  Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> Congrats on the loss!  Hope the cold is better soon.  Lots of stuff going around.  I've got a good head cold now too.
> Bet the boys enjoyed a snow day.  Hope you are feeling better now.
> 
> Whoo hoo!! 10 pounds in a month is awesome!!!
> 
> the dis has been incredibly slow this week, but seems a little better now.  Fingers crossed it stays that way.  Glad you are feeling better, and way to go on the C25K program!  Hope it went well for you.
> 
> Good evening everyone!  I think we are going to go to bed early here, and in the morning get up and do some cleaning.
> 
> The scale was very good to me today, down 2.8 pounds, for a 5 pound loss since we began.  Looking back on my food tracking, this week, I consistently ate a good high protein breakfast, which I wasn't doing consistently the prior weeks.  I started to figure out calories too, and most days I'm getting between 1700 and 2000 calories a day.  When i did a caloric needs calculator, it said to maintain I needed about 2600 calories per day, but I don't know how accurate it is, and I'd say I'm getting mod-large exercise.
> 
> Hope you all have a fabulous evening!



Great loss this week! That is great! I'm excited that you are doing so great this challenge!



ougrad86 said:


> I feel like something is going on, but it is not developing into anything specific...if I am going to be sick, I wish it would just get it over with.  Sounds like you got better as the week went on, glad you are feeling better.
> 
> Sleepy - got to bed late last night, but will have a little bit of a chance to sleep in tomorrow.  I usually get up around 7 on the weekends.
> 
> 
> 
> My boss got into it with his iPhone.  I waited until I got the iPhone 4s since the gps is supposed to be better.  Everytime I try it with the app I have, I go nutso since I am approaching it, and first the distance is going down, then it goes up, and then in points in a totally different direction...  DS is not interested, but I may choose some nice spring day and try it again, but it is a little frustrating.  I would really like to do some of these!
> 
> 
> 
> When they found out I was low on Vitamin D, the doctor was very surprised I was not too tired.  So I guess that would be a symptom.
> 
> DS is finally back to school.  He only made it back today.  He was really miserable, and still has a deep, throaty cough.  Gave him Delsym the last couple days, the only thing that works for me when I cough, seemed to help him, at least so he could go to school.  I am not sure if I am going to get sick or not...symptom here and there, but could be my imagination.  Everyone at work seems to be sick too.  I have washed my hands more the last weeks!
> 
> African Meatloaf is actually a Meat Pie, and the picture looks somewhat awful.  But it is made with lean ground beef, and apples, onion, carrots and raisins, and has spices like curry, chili, cumin, coriander, cloves and bay leaves.  I am going to try it this weekend.   It is only 5 points per serving.
> 
> 
> I would like to get down to a certain weight before our trip this April, but I want to continue losing after that.  Would love to hit my goal weight by the time we go home this summer, but that will probably be June, not sure if I can or not.  I once made it down to 157, but had trouble losing after that.  Will need to see how it goies this time.
> 
> DS is better, and back to school for one day this week.  Brought a lot of homework home this weekend.  Actually got a call from the assistant principal saying how happy she was to see him back and to let us know if he needs any help working with the teachers while catching up!  Never had them offer that before!  I really like his high school, everyone seems very committed.
> 
> DH is better too.  Now the waiting game to see if I catch it.  It might be the flu, respiratory and fever.  I am the only one who had the flu shot, maybe that is why I am lucky so far.
> 
> Have some cooking planned for this weekend, plan ahead for lunches and going to try my African Meat Pie.  I was going to do Sweet & Sour Crock Pot Pork Chops, but the pork chops I thought I had turned out to be round steak.  It is a good thick cut though, so might try it instead of the pork and see what happens.
> 
> Other than that, going to hang out at home so DS can catch up on schoolwork and rest up a little bit to get completely over his cold.  So a nice quiet weekend.
> 
> Had a good week, OP.  Will need to do measurements tomorrow, and send in my info to CC and Sue.
> 
> Thanks to all the well wishers for DS and DH.
> 
> Take care all and have a great weekend !
> 
> Carol



Glad to hear your DS is better. Great that his school is so helpful!

The African meatloaf sounds really yummy! Can you share the recipe on the BL recipe thread?


Off to watch a swim and then will reply some more!........P


----------



## pjlla

Having troubles posting here...not sure if it is wi-fi or disboards or me, but anyhow....


Jenanderson......so sorry to hear about all of the issues with DS! How scary! Prayers that he will respond to the treatment quickly.  Things are going to be tough for you for the next few weeks.....take care of yourself so you can take care of your family!  I've had scary medical issueses with both of my kids at one time or another, so I can understand some of the stress.  And of course Deb understands with all she has been through with her boys.  Prayers and pixie dust in abundance coming your way..........P


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Wow! So many posts to read to on this thread!! 



mikamah said:


> Sunday 1/29 QOTD-Today is the inaugural Disneyland Tinkerbell Half-Marathon, so our question is honor of Tinkerbell and all our Wishers running today, including our Biggest Loser members- Lisah0711 and Liesel, also known as the Lisabelles.  Looking back on your healthy journey, share something you have done or are doing that makes you most proud?



I have two things that have made me most proud. In 2007 I gave up soda and fried foods. I still drink sprite on occasion when I'm sick (some reason, it helps!) and I bake all of my foods now instead of frying then. Of course I may have a couple things a year that are fried, but it's not regular anymore! I also just changed to a vegetarian diet in October, I'm still trying to find good foods to try, but I think I have done very well, and I'm very happy I made that decision.




D73 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I seem to be a bit late at joining but I am pleased to be assigned to Team Donald.  I am 38 and have no one at home with me but my also overweight cat.
> 
> I started my (current) weight loss program on the 10th of January and have been successful in losing 17 pounds. A lot of that was in the first weeks when the water weight went and my system was shocked into the new eating patterns. Things are leveled off and moving slowly now.
> 
> I have only read through the first 10 pages of the thread so far and it will likely take a bit of time to catch up, but I will do it.
> 
> I can add already that I am also a teacher. Music teacher to be precise. I teach at the local international school here in Lausanne, Switzerland.  I moved here from Orlando in 2003.
> 
> Though I have numbers in my head for a goal, my two primary goals for my weight loss are:
> 
> Be able to buy clothes off the rack here in Switzerland.  (The sizes here stop about 4 sizes below what I wear so I have to wait until I get home to the USA to buy my clothes)
> Be able to ride the coasters at amusement parks. (Last summer, at parks other than WDW, I had to sit out while my friend rode the coasters because my hips and chest were too large for the restraints. Lowlight to the vacation for sure.)
> I want to be able to fly back to the USA for Spring Break and not need to ask for a set belt extension in order to be comfortably buckled in.
> 
> I look forward to the challenges, the support and the celebrations.
> 
> Christopher



Welcome!! 



mikamah said:


> Saturday 1/28 QOTD- It's the weekend!  Wish we all could head to our favorite disney park for the weekend!  If you were at a disney park right now, what would you be doing?



11 AM...I am sure I'd be dragging my family to DHS so we can go to the animation academy, after we grabbed some TSM fastpasses! Animation Academy is my absolute favorite.



melmar136 said:


> Haven't been on too much this week, but I am all caught up.  It was a really rough week.  My best friend's mom was diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer this week.  My mom died of the same thing 8 1/2 years ago.  Talking with my friend about everything has really brought back some awful memories of going through all of it with my mom.  For that reason, I have been so exhausted this week...no desire to exercise at all.  I haven't been eating too badly, but gained a little for the week (about 1/2 a pound).  I'll have to really push myself to get back on track, and get back to exercise this week!
> 
> Jen.  I hope the medication really helps DS!
> 
> QOTD:  Oh, I would love to be at Disney right now!  I would probably be at Via Napoli, eating a yummy pizza, checking out the cute waiters!    Dying to go back for that place!  Or maybe swimming in the pool at the Beach Club!  We finally get to stay there in August!



 So sorry about your mom and the memories. I hope you feel better soon!



mikamah said:


> I saw this earlier today, and thought I would share about success.  We all have it within ourselves to be successful and attain our goals, one day at at time.
> 
> Success is not a race, be patient.
> Success leads to success.
> Success is always a work in progress.
> Success doesn't come to you, you go get it.
> Success is a journey, not a destination. Focus on the process.
> Some people dream about success, while others wake up and work hard at it.
> Success is achieved and maintained by those who try and keep trying.
> Every day is a good day to succeed- If at first you don't succeed, try, try again.
> 
> Have a lovely evening!!



I love that! Thanks for sharing! 

----
Today I will be finishing up my first week of half-marathon training. Going pretty good! Hope you all have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## jillbur

mikamah said:


> Sunday 1/29 QOTD-Today is the inaugural Disneyland Tinkerbell Half-Marathon, so our question is honor of Tinkerbell and all our Wishers running today, including our Biggest Loser members- Lisah0711 and Liesel, also known as the Lisabelles.  Looking back on your healthy journey, share something you have done or are doing that makes you most proud?




I am most proud of my running. I am running at a pace that I never expected I could~it's faster than I ran in high school. I also have been running 5ks and got DS8 involved with me. I would love to be running the 1/2 today. In fact, I would love to to the Princess 1/2 next year, but it is very hard to run here in western PA during the winter. I'm not sure I could follow a training program very well.




donac said:


> Good Sunday morning everyone.
> 
> About 7 years ago I decided I wanted to do the MS RIde The SHore.  My friedns have been doing it as a family for a number of years.  They had three tours at the time. 25, 50 and 170.  I picked the 25.  It was great because it was only on Sandy Hook in May when it is still quiet.  No bothering with street traffic.    I rode my exercise bike for a couple of months.  I took to the street a couple of times with what my sons refer to as my Pee Wee Herman bike.  It is a boy's bike that I won at a Boy Scout event.  It is red and does look like the one Pee Wee Herman rode.  My dh decided to ride with me .  It ended up being 20 miles instead of 25 but I didn't care. It was two loops around the hook.  The nice thing about it was that you were near the water for the entire ride and it was flat for the entire ride.   I did the two loops in 2 hours.  Dh told me when I had finished that he didn't think I had it in me to do it but I surprised him.  My sons said the same thing.
> 
> I don't have anything planned for today and it feels good.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



That sounds awesome. It had to be a great feeling when you finished. I keep telling DH I need a bike so I can try a ride.



pjlla said:


> Happy Sunday friends!   I'm here at UNH at DD's swim meet typing on my IPad, so if there are lots of typos, I'm sorry!
> 
> The 2.5 hr drive (each way) to her meet in Maine yesterday went fine. I got a great audiobook at the library and the time flew by.  DH came along today so no audio story, but at least I had company....and he drove so I could relax a bit.
> 
> I'm trying to reply in sections in case of Poof so I'll be back in a bit!.......P




Hope DD swims well. I can't believe how far you travel to swim meets. And the Dis is slow for me right now, so it's not you. 


Jill


----------



## JacksLilWench

mikamah said:


> There was a brownie mix called NO Pudge that you make with a container of yogurt that was excellend.  I haven't had them in a while, but they are probably still around.
> 
> Have a lovely evening!!



Hmm, I will have to try to find that!  If not, I will probably get those FiberOne brownies everyone is talking about.



mikamah said:


> Sunday 1/29 QOTD-Today is the inaugural Disneyland Tinkerbell Half-Marathon, so our question is honor of Tinkerbell and all our Wishers running today, including our Biggest Loser members- Lisah0711 and Liesel, also known as the Lisabelles.  Looking back on your healthy journey, share something you have done or are doing that makes you most proud?



I am most proud of resigning myself to not giving up...regardless of how much I kinda want to do it right now.  I've not had a good week-I've gained and I'm NOT happy about it.  I just feel very frustrated about all this that I'm not seeing results like I feel I should.  Like, I just want to put on my sweats and sit around and eat German food (I went to a German restaurant last night...probably a big reason I'm not doing very well!)

BUT.  I am most proud that I will NOT quit just because of a bad week.  That I will NOT quit just because I am discouraged.  That I WILL get to my goal and I WILL be successful.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Last night I did do something really fun, though.  There is a place in South Charlotte (if anyone is close by, you should definitely go) called Sky High Sports.  It's basically a HUGE trampoline place, with trampoline dodgeball, foam pits, regular trampolines, and trampoline walls.  We jumped around for almost an hour, dove into the foam pits, played a round of dodgeball, and had a freaking blast!  If you have a place like this near your house, you should go.  It makes for awesome exercise!


----------



## pjlla

Ok.....I give up.   I had my third or fourth Poof of the day.  I'm reading but will hold off on replies until I'm home.  TTYL.....P


----------



## mikamah

A big congratulations to Lisa (liesel) and Lisa (lisah0711) from team mickey on finishing the Tinkerbell half marathon!!!!


----------



## pjlla

Woohoo to our Tink girls!  Kathy...did you get an update on FB  or on the Princess thread?........P


----------



## amykathleen2005

mikamah said:


> Sunday 1/29 QOTD-Today is the inaugural Disneyland Tinkerbell Half-Marathon, so our question is honor of Tinkerbell and all our Wishers running today, including our Biggest Loser members- Lisah0711 and Liesel, also known as the Lisabelles.  Looking back on your healthy journey, share something you have done or are doing that makes you most proud?



I wish I could run a half marathon. I always had the impression running is not really my thing. Although I've been thinking more about it lately.

What I have done that has made me proud is over the last three years I have transformed my family's diet. We have switch to low fat milk from 2%, leaner meats, reduced fat cheeses, attempting to convert totally to whole wheat bread (we have it about half and half). I have just generally have become better educated on nutrition in general. 

I was fortunate enough to take part in two years of AmeriCorps (2009-2011) where I taught nutrition and physical education classes to kids in high poverty afterschool programs. I took the job because of the teaching aspect but it really has been so helpful to me in learning about the nutrition aspect too!


----------



## ougrad86

Hope this works - I have had issues with the boards today.



jenanderson said:


> Hello all my Team Donald friends,
> I feel so totally lost because I have not been on in ages and the truth of the matter is that I am not sure how often I will be on in the next couple of weeks either.
> First, I had that crazy week at work but then was really looking forward to coming on and catching up with everything and everyone.  I had lost weight and made it in the top 10 of the biggest loser for our team.  Things were really clicking.  That same afternoon, my DS said he didn't feel good and things began to go downhill from there.
> This past week DS has been really sick.  He is already a sickly kid because his immune system does not work properly and he always get sick more then anyone else.  Well, on Thursday we finally brought him into the doctor because it had been one week without improvement and ds finally told us that "something is not right".  The doctor checked him over and could not really find anything wrong.  They suspected that because he was growing so much that his body was using all its energy for growing and he wasn't fighting other germs as well.  Still the doctors did a bunch of blood tests.
> Today we got the call.  DS has bacteria eating at the lining of his stomach and has developed ulcers.  This is not so uncommon apparently but DS does not always respond to antibiotics so the doctors are concerned.  He is starting a 3-drug cocktail tomorrow morning that is going to make him even sicker for the next 10 days (all the side effects of the medicine).  He will then get a break and have to do a 4-drug cocktail for 10 more days.  Then they will test to see if he still tests positive and what the levels are.  If there is improvement, they will repeat the drugs until his levels are back to normal.  If there is no improvement, they will have to try different drugs and possibly put is PIC IV line back in for IV antibiotics.  They will also be doing an endoscopic procedure to check how much damage has been done and to look at the ulcer(s).  The doctors say that the normal person responds to the drugs but that we should be prepared for 3 to 4 months of this.  They will also be checking to be sure that there is no indication that the bacteria has grown into stomach cancer.  It is rare that this happens but again, with DS's medical issues, they want to be careful.
> So, we have had a stressful week with a sick DS that has led to even more stress now that we know a bit more about what is causing him to be this sick this time.
> I do need to check in here once and a while because I do not want to slip back into bad habits.  I know that I have made some bad choices this week and that this could be a hard week with more temptations.  I am going to try to spend some time tomorrow setting up DS's bedroom to be more comfortable for him and then plan for a more successful week for me.
> This has gotten long and I probably did not need to write so much but I wanted everyone to know where I was and typing this all out is like my cheap therapy of dealing with the stress of it tonight!
> I hope everyone is doing well.  I will try to read some of the thread tomorrow but don't know if I will get on to respond.
> Have a healthy weekend everyone!
> Jen



Jen, I am so sorry your DS and you and your family are dealing with this!  It is so hard.  I can imagine that cocktail will really make him feel bad.  I'm glad he told you when he thought it just wasn't feeling right.  It is sometimes hard to get them to explain what is going on, and we can't feel what they are feeling.  I hope that it resolves quickly and you can go on from there.  Hang in there and give your DS a hug from all of us .  I'm sure you are giving him alot too!  Take care and we are thinking of you, let us know how it goes.



araes2102 said:


> Today was another high calorie day for my, particularly since I went out to eat Indian with a friend for lunch. I made up for it by just having a salad for dinner. Sooo hard to do when everyone else was eating what I can only imagine was the best tasting pizza I have ever seen during our family movie night. But I did it! And promptly put the left-overs in the frig so it wouldn't tempt me everytime I walked into the kitchen. I still am under by about 200 calories for the day but I am really unsure of how many calories were in the food I ate at lunch, so I am giving myself some leeway. Anyone else find it difficult to track your food when you eat out at a non-chain restaurant? On a bright note, I did lose 4 lbs this week! Yay!  Wishing everyone a GREAT OP weekend!



Good job on resisting the pizza.  DS and DH decided to have pizza Friday night, and I could smell it, but actually looking at it wasn't very appetizing.  DS likes cheese, which I do not, and DH had some meats on his - looked kind of greasy.  He'll split a thin crust veggie with me when I do have pizza, but I was already looking to a small dinner to keep in my points, since free lunch Friday was at work.  So I just grabbed a simple frozen meal.

Indian food is hard, and so is Thai. It is hard to know how it is made, and to judge the portions.  I have a Chinese food place where I always have the same thing, and they dish out the same portions.  I dissected it one time and figured out what was in it, so now I know what it is.  But I still bang my head on the wall trying to figure out Indian.  So your buffer is a good idea.  I usually try to figure my points on the high side to be safe.

But you are doing something right to have lost 4 pounds!  Congrats!



D73 said:


> Hello all.
> I seem to be a bit late at joining but I am pleased to be assigned to Team Donald.  I am 38 and have no one at home with me but my also overweight cat.
> I started my (current) weight loss program on the 10th of January and have been successful in losing 17 pounds. A lot of that was in the first weeks when the water weight went and my system was shocked into the new eating patterns. Things are leveled off and moving slowly now.
> I have only read through the first 10 pages of the thread so far and it will likely take a bit of time to catch up, but I will do it.
> I can add already that I am also a teacher. Music teacher to be precise. I teach at the local international school here in Lausanne, Switzerland.  I moved here from Orlando in 2003.
> Though I have numbers in my head for a goal, my two primary goals for my weight loss are:
> 
> Be able to buy clothes off the rack here in Switzerland.  (The sizes here stop about 4 sizes below what I wear so I have to wait until I get home to the USA to buy my clothes)
> Be able to ride the coasters at amusement parks. (Last summer, at parks other than WDW, I had to sit out while my friend rode the coasters because my hips and chest were too large for the restraints. Lowlight to the vacation for sure.)
> I want to be able to fly back to the USA for Spring Break and not need to ask for a set belt extension in order to be comfortably buckled in.
> I look forward to the challenges, the support and the celebrations.
> Christopher



 Great start!  May be moving slowly now,  but slow is good since really fast weight loss usually doesn't stay off.  Slow and steady I keep telling myself.

Cool you live in Switzerland.  I lived in Germany for a few years back in the 80's.  I loved it and would go back in a heartbeat, although I imagine things have changed.  We are taking DS there as a graduation present in a couple of years, and will hit several countries while we are there, but mostly Germany.

Hear you about the coasters.  I started getting serious about losing weight after out first trip with DS to the World.  I could fit, but sometimes felt squeezed in and had trouble climbing out.  I have bad knees so that only added to the problem.  So was glad with my first weight loss (50 lbs), but want to get a little lower to get within a healthy BMI for my height.

This is a great group, and good luck!  




mikamah said:


> Saturday 1/28 QOTD- It's the weekend!  Wish we all could head to our favorite disney park for the weekend!  If you were at a disney park right now, what would you be doing?



I went back and forth between MK and Epcot, think I will go to Epcot.  Back and forth getting FP's for Soarin' and Test Track, and doing Mission Space in between.  Right now I would probably have finished that all up this morning, and now strolling through World Showcase, maybe with an ADR at Le Cellier (I don't track at WDW - I actually lose weight by running around so much!).



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I feel guilty, yet curiously satisfied...lol
> After a very low point day on WW I still had 14 points left  So, my scrapping friends and I went to Cups, a frozen yogurt place similar to Yogurtland and Red Mango.  I had Peanut butter, chocolate, and cake batter frozen yogurt...yum!!  BUT my portioning was a bit crazy....8oz.  According to my calculations that was 16 points...not a problem since I have so many activity points....but still should have restrained myself!! Ugh.
> Tomorrow is another day and I will do my best to get back on the horse...on the ellip in my case
> Sweet Dreams Donalds!



Nice treat!  You had 14 left though!  I always go a little over my 26 points.  I had 29 when they switched over, then all of the sudden it dropped to 26. Boy, that three points can make a difference!  And as you said, tomorrow is another day !



mikamah said:


> Sunday 1/29 QOTD-Today is the inaugural Disneyland Tinkerbell Half-Marathon, so our question is honor of Tinkerbell and all our Wishers running today, including our Biggest Loser members- Lisah0711 and Liesel, also known as the Lisabelles.  Looking back on your healthy journey, share something you have done or are doing that makes you most proud?



Probably going through my closet.  I donated a lot of nice, lightly used clothing to the Salvation Army since I had no intention of wearing them again.  And then went to the back of the closet and pulled out clothes that I had worn years ago!  Last January, fit into my size 12 dress that I had bought back in 1999, but was never able to wear!



pjlla said:


> Glad to hear your DS is better. Great that his school is so helpful!
> 
> The African meatloaf sounds really yummy! Can you share the recipe on the BL recipe thread?



I'll go add it there.  It was really good, but very spicy.  Lots of curry and chili powder.  I like it that way, but DH wasn't sure.  I think next time I will reduce the amounts of both to make it easier for him to handle.  Didn't even try it on DS, I knew he would not appreciate it.

At least, I have leftovers for lunch!




JacksLilWench said:


> I am most proud of resigning myself to not giving up...regardless of how much I kinda want to do it right now.  I've not had a good week-I've gained and I'm NOT happy about it.  I just feel very frustrated about all this that I'm not seeing results like I feel I should.  Like, I just want to put on my sweats and sit around and eat German food (I went to a German restaurant last night...probably a big reason I'm not doing very well!)
> BUT.  I am most proud that I will NOT quit just because of a bad week.  That I will NOT quit just because I am discouraged.  That I WILL get to my goal and I WILL be successful.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Last night I did do something really fun, though.  There is a place in South Charlotte (if anyone is close by, you should definitely go) called Sky High Sports.  It's basically a HUGE trampoline place, with trampoline dodgeball, foam pits, regular trampolines, and trampoline walls.  We jumped around for almost an hour, dove into the foam pits, played a round of dodgeball, and had a freaking blast!  If you have a place like this near your house, you should go.  It makes for awesome exercise!



Awesome attitude.  German food is not good for the diet!  We went to a German restaurant for our anniversary in September - it took me a few days to reverse that (drink lots of water).  I love German food, but will probably only splurge on special days (like anniversary) or is I make it myself and can adjust ingredients accordingly.  I did work through it and despite some personal issues that slowed my loss, ended up 10 points down last challenge.

When I read about Sky High, pulled it up to see if there was one by us - unfortunately not!  Sounds like fun, and a fun way to exercise!

*****************************************************

DS is still coughing pretty badly, this might not go away anytime soon.  He does not feel sick anymore, just a slightly runny nose, but the coughing is persistent, even with the Delsym.  Have to keep pushing him to drink fluids, he is not a big drinker as is, we are checking constantly to make sure.  He probably will not be running much yet this week, even though it is getting close to the season.  He would probably have coughing fits if he tried any distance running.

I think I dodged it this time.  My "symptoms" have cleared up.  Hope I did not jinx myself!  DS has a physical this Thursday, and hope they will give him the flu shot.  We are also checking his cholesterol, as I think he is eating too much fat, and although he is a string bean, high cholesterol runs in my family.  So he gets to fast.  But a least they can make sure everything is clearing up with this cold.

He is reluctantly trying to catch up.  He technically has three school days to make up 3 absent days, but better he catches up this weekend, otherwise it is really hard to catch up when you are still learning new stuff.

Got exercise in yesterday and today.  Will try to exercise a few more times this week, have Just Dance and Zumba I keep hearing about, thinking I might try those this week.  Feel ready to do so.

Steeling myself up for my knee shots, first appt Tuesday, but just for the xray and getting the prescription.  As soon as we get the medication, we will start the shots.  Five weeks, twice a week (one for each knee) for a series of 10.  Insurance won't cover both knees on the same day, so I have to go in to see her twice a week.  Excrutiatingly painful, but quick (about 30 seconds) and the pain does not linger long.  At the end of the 5 weeks, I will be able to do a lot of walking at Universal and Disney in April.  Doing some walking now to build up my legs, but this will speed me up and keep my knees from hurting as badly.  It lasted almost two years last time, but it has been three since I was in no hurry to do it again.

Need to finish up laundry, and some other chores.  Dinner is in the crock pot, so no worries on that front, just a modified sweet and sour, so DS and DH should like it this time.  It said 7 points, put it in the recipe builder, came up with 9, so taking it easy today.  Glad I knew that beforehand!

Take care all and have a great week.  I may not be able to check in until next weekend, making up time during lunch for my and DS's appointments...on the plus side, I do get to come in late two mornings because of our appts!

Carol


----------



## D73

Thank you for all of your warm welcomes. I have been doing my best to tread through the messages from the beginning but it takes a bit of time and I feel guilty when sitting in a chair for to long on a weekend afternoon.

I thought maybe I would start by trying to answer the questions of the day that I have missed.



buzz5985 said:


> *QOTD Archive:*
> 
> 1/1/12 - What action plan do you have in place to help you to achieve your goals for this challenge??
> 
> I am following the Dukan Diet. This is something that was just recently introduced in the USA but as Dukan is French, his program has been followed for a couple years here. I have a number of colleagues who have succeeded with it so I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> Before starting, my refrigerator was completely emptied and I put nothing into it that I am not permitted to eat. So even if I get the wondering munchies, I can't be tempted by something naughty when I open the door. But this works only at home.......the rest of the teachers here will understand how many temptations show up on a daily basis in the staff room.
> 
> I am also using my Wii Fit program to keep me checking in each day. It charts my progress and gives me a daily visual of my progress.
> 
> 1/2/12 - Thinking back on your Action Plan for the Challenge - which will be your most difficult to accomplish??
> 
> The staff room at school. This being said I plan to take with me healthy snacks that I can turn to when I have breaks. I have also found a small group of us that are avoiding the extras. SO we support each other and direct each other away from the temptation.
> 
> 1/3/12 - How do you see yourself at the end of your journey?
> 
> More knowledgeable about balancing the food choices I make. More active. More energetic.
> 
> 1/4/12 - How are you going to deal with your road blocks??
> 
> I am glad to have found this thread and challenge. I can already tell that I have a strong support group here that will come to my aid when I need it.  I am also going to not let a single slip be the excuse to stop my journey. I will face it, acknowledge it, learn from it, and move on.
> 
> 1/5/12 - What is your anchor??
> 
> I have a couple pairs of shorts that I purchased last summer with the goal of getting into them for this summer. They were on the sale rack at K-mart for about $5 each. I got one 2 sizes below what I wear now, another pair is 3 sizes below and the third is 4 sizes below. I am going to hang them on the wall in my apartment hall way to remind me of what I am aiming for.  I know that if I can get into any of them I will have made progress.
> 
> 1/6/12 - What plans do you have in place to be sure you have a successful weekend?
> 
> Weekends can be the hardest. It takes planning to ensure that the right foods are in place to keep me from wondering out for something on a whim if I am not prepared.
> 
> I also try to plan something productive for each weekend that will keep my hands busy and my mind away from the munchies.
> 
> 1/7/12 - Do you have a playlist of music that you use to help motivate you? If you do, share some of your favorite songs to work out to
> 
> I listen to my Disney music including music from the films and the parks. I especially enjoy listening to Wishes. I have also found somewhere (can't remember where) some of the soundtracks from attractions past and present.  My favorite is the recently replaced version of Spaceship Earth and Pirates of the Caribbean.
> 
> I also have a CD of 60 minutes continuous upbeat and inspiring music from the 70's and 80's that was published by Shape Magazine many years ago. Includes things like It's Raining Men, Boogie Woogie Dancing Shoes and the Pointer Sister's Jump.
> 
> 1/8/12 - Now that it is Sunday, what are you doing to plan for the week? Do you have everything you need to make good meals for the week? Will you be cooking things today to make it easier during the week?
> 
> I have to do my shopping for at least Sunday and Monday on Saturday afternoon. THe grocery stores here close at 5 30 on Saturday evenings and do not open again until after I am at work on Monday.
> 
> So I do some cooking on Sunday to prepare for the week.  I will boil eggs  for the week, sometimes prepare a soup, or roast a Turkey breast that I can then use for meals through out the week.
> 
> 1/9/12 - Share a quote that motivates, inspires or helps you through on your journey to a healthy life.
> 
> I really like the entire song from the end of the stage version of Mary Poppins: _Anything Can Happen If You Let It_ Here are some of the first lines:Anything can happen if you let it /  Sometimes things are difficult but you can bet it / Doesn't have to be so / Changes can be made
> / You can move a mountain if you use a larger spade / Anything can happen, it's a marvel / You can be a butterfly / Or just stay larval /Stretch your mind beyond fantastic / Dreams are made of strong elastic /Take some sound advice and don't forget it /Anything can happen if you let it / Anything can happen if you let it / You won't know a challenge until you've met it / No one does it for you / No one but yourself
> Vacillating violets get left up on the shelf
> 
> You can listen to it here.
> 
> 1/10/12 - Share what you eat for breakfast. Feel free to share your on the go ideas, quick breakfasts or what you have when you have time to make something better.
> 
> My breakfast are usually two scrambles eggs. I mix in some fat free plain yogurt before cooking. It gives some fluff and body to the eggs. Sometimes I mix in mini shrimp for some variety. I also have eaten plain fat free yogurt with some oat bran and a packet of splenda mixed in.
> 
> I try not to find myself eating on the go. I find that I remain hungry if I do not take the time to sit, even for 15 minutes at home and eat before going. But the boiled eggs in the fridge that I boiled up on Sunday are available if I need to get going.  I always drink 2 glasses of water in the morning before leaving for school too.
> 
> 1/11/12 - What is something you can do in 60 seconds today to prolong your life?
> 
> I gave up using the elevator to get to my 4th floor apartment. I use the stairs only now. (Look at all the characters on Big Bang Theory....thin and healthy. No elevator......coincidence?
> 
> 1/12/12 - What can you celebrate this week besides a number on the scale?
> 
> I celebrate the fact that my jeans are falling down and I need to use a different notch on my belt to keep them up.
> 
> 1/13/12 - Congratulations you have made it two weeks!! What has been the most challenging part of these two weeks? Think about previous attempts at getting healthy. What has been the thing that made you quit or fall of the wagon?
> Being invited out for drinks after a rehearsal. I have avoided them up until now because I know that a bit of alcohol is enough to tip me off the weight loss wagon for sure.  Now that I am this far in, I think that I can manage to go out when asked and stick with a diet soda or bubbly water, something I have learned to drink since moving to Europe
> 
> 1/14/12 - UGGGH! Momma said there'd be days like this.....You had to work late, got stuck in traffic and the kids have to be at practice in 20 minutes. What's for dinner???? Do you have an emergency dinner planned for days like this? And there will be days like this. Do you have a healthy place to get take out from? Do you have something in the freezer? Do you have something quick and easy you can throw together on days you just don't want to cook?
> 
> Surimi!  The little fake crab sticks. I love these and they are great to quickly make a salad or even just eat on their own. They keep for a while in the fridge and I can be assured of something quick and easy with them there.  If I have the rest of the veggies on hand great. As I use public transport, I have to pass the market between the bus stop and home, I can grab a head of lettuce and tomato in less than 5 minutes.
> 
> Take out here is horribly expensive. For example a medium pizza would cost about $30. And healthy choices are more.
> 
> 1/15/12 - Give your self a complement. Ideally, I'd love to see three complements. But one catch. The complements cannot contain the following words: Mom, wife, friend, listener, daughter (you get the picture).
> 
> I am worth every last minute that I am investing in myself through this journey.
> 
> I am strong willed and can use this to enable me to reach my goals.
> 
> I am handsome person and always have been. It's just that each and every day on my journey opens my eyes to this fact more and more.
> 
> 1/16/12 - Do you have any exercise planned for this week?
> 
> To the gym for elliptical for 45 minutes at least 3 times. And I plan to get off the bus 5 stops to soon to walk the rest of the way home on the alternate days.
> 
> 1/17/12 - Do you have a positive affirmation for when you are having a bad day, struggling or just need a mental pick me up? If you feel comfortable, share it with the team.
> 
> A backward slip is a lesson learned. I expect my students to take what they learn and build upon it to grow. Why shouldn't I expect the same from myself.
> 
> 1/18/12 -  Is there a food you need to avoid? One that you just can't have around or you go a little crazy? Do you have treats worked into your healthy living plan or are you avoiding somethings completely right now?
> 
> CHOCOLATE  and believe me that is really hard to do here in Switzerland. I am avoiding it completely at this point and so far so good. There is still some in the cupboard that students gave me for Christmas. I leave it. Sometimes it can call me but I leave it there and celebrate each morning that it is still there and I have managed to avoid its devilish temptation.
> 
> 1/19/12 - I am giving you a choice today. Pick one or you can do both!  A new team member has just joined the challenge. Other than drink your water what piece of advice would you give them?  or Tell me something good that happened this week!
> 
> For the new member: Remember that everyone's path to health is different. When a fork in the road greets you, make the best choice you can. If you choose the wrong one, which we all do at times, just turn and try another route. Before long the right path will widen up before you and be easier to follow. Oh, and don't ever hesitate to stop and ask for directions if you need them. Just call on Team Donald.
> 
> 1/20/12 - What is your Favorite Disney movie?
> 
> Wow that's a tough one.
> Animation: Alice in Wonderland
> Live Action: Candleshoe
> 
> 1/21/12 - If you had a day just for yourself and you couldn't be at DW, what would you do?
> 
> Take a nice long walk in the mountains.
> 
> 1/22/12 - I usually go grocery shopping on Sunday morning. What day do you grocery shop? Is it the same day every week? Do you plan out your meals ahead of time? Do you shop with a list?
> 
> As mentioned above, can't go on Sunday here.  I tend to go on Saturday to get my main shopping done. But I also stop into the store on my way home from the bus stop each day. I tend to be going past at 5 PM which is when the meat items that must be sold that day are marked to 50% off and brings it in line with what I would pay for it in the USA.
> 
> I have a list of approved foods that I shop from and I stick to those only.
> 
> 1/23/12 - What is the one thing you do during the week that you really don't like to do?What is the one thing you do during the week that you really love to do? It does not have to do with doing the BL
> 
> The thing that I really don't like to do is the laundry. I do it but just not my favorite thing. But now that I am using the stairs and not the elevator I am starting to view this as a benefit. I live on the 4th floor and the machines are in the basement of the apartment building. Despite this benefit, I still don't like doing the laundry.
> 
> I look forward to my Saturday bubble bath. This is my relaxation reward on the weekend.
> 
> 1/24/12 - Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, Its Off to Lose Weight We Go! Happy, Grumpy, Dopey, Doc, Bashful, Sleepy, and Sneezy  which Dwarf are you feeling like today and why? (thank you Maria (Worfiedoodles from Team Mickey)).
> 
> Today it's Sneezy. A bit of head cold but not enough from keeping me on the right path. No excuses right?





donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> I know that we are thinking about our healthy but many of us diet before a big event.  Are you dieting for a big event?  If so what is it?



Near Future event: Flights to the USA where I want to not need the seat belt extension. And able to comfortable walk along the beach at Castaway Cay during Spring Break.

Farther future event: Summer time visits to amusement park with friends. I want to be able to ride the roller coasters this year.  I have actually termed my journey PROJECT ROLLER COASTER BUTT 



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> What are your favorite things to do when you are trying to relax?  If you are crafty do you give some of those things away as gifts?



Bubble baths. Disney Movie. I have also started to cross stitch again since I was given a kit for Christmas of the Thomas Kinkade picture of Peter Pan and Tinkerbell flying off to Neverland.

I also read and like to do word puzzles or jigsaw puzzles.



mikamah said:


> Friday 1/27 QOTD--Do you have a favorite snack or treat that may be high in calories, but that you can not give up?  How do you fit it into your lifestyle?  What are some of your favorite snacks that are healthier and  satisfying?



Again CHOCOLATE.  But so far I have given it up. Also Soda. I used to drink 1.5 liters of Coke or Pepsi. I have a sweet tooth. I have managed to limit myself to Diet or Zero versions of things and definitely not as much.



mikamah said:


> Saturday 1/28 QOTD- It's the weekend!  Wish we all could head to our favorite disney park for the weekend!  If you were at a disney park right now, what would you be doing?



I love to walk around and around and around World Showcase, taking in the entertainment, the sights, the smells, the attractions, oh and I like to Save the World with Kim Possible.



mikamah said:


> Sunday 1/29 QOTD-Today is the inaugural Disneyland Tinkerbell Half-Marathon, so our question is honor of Tinkerbell and all our Wishers running today, including our Biggest Loser members- Lisah0711 and Liesel, also known as the Lisabelles.  Looking back on your healthy journey, share something you have done or are doing that makes you most proud?



I am proud of myself for making it to the end of this list.

Seriously, I am proud that I have kept myself accountable each and everyday by checking in on my Wii Fit and avoiding the chocolate in my cabinet. I am also proud that I have already inspired some of my colleagues at school to start making healthier choices in what they bring to school for their lunch each day.

°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
Phew......I know I have not done much on the encouraging side as of yet, but answering these questions makes me feel much more connected to the team and is also helping me see and celebrate my place in my journey.

Here's to another great week!

Christopher


----------



## pjlla

Evening friends!  Home from the swim meet finally, but no time for read and reply.  DH is meeting DD at the bus and they will be home in about 10 minutes and we will eat.  

My STUPID waterbed leaked last night and since I was gone all day I didn't have time to deal with it.  So I'm ignoring it for tonight and sleeping on the floor.  DH can have the sofa.  And I'm working tomorrow, but I will call the furniture store on my lunchtime and order replacement tubes.  We had one leak about a month or so ago and have been living without it for now, but now that a second one is leaking it is time to replace them all.  The bed is 20 years old, so no surprises that it has leaks I suppose. We've had the quilted top of the mattress replaced twice under warranty and it is still holding up well.  If we can't get replacement tubes, it will be time to get a new bed.

DS is in tears right now because somehow a school project that he spent many computer hours on today accidentally got deleted.... so I need to let him use the computer to recreate the project.  Wish I could help, but nothing I can do. 

I'll try to pop on later with my laptop. TTYL.....................P


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gosh, I haven't been on-line in a few days, and there are 10 pages to read through!  Congratulations to all who have lost and are continuing to do well.  I have had a beyond crazy week with work and a sick mom (she worries me to death - my gray hair is blamed on her).  And I'm looking at an even crazier week with a follow-up with the physicians assistant on Thursday.  Will she or won't she sign the form?  Our social worker will be here on Tuesday and I'll need to tell her something about not having the form yet.  It's just so odd that I am a social worker and I'm having to prove myself worthy to another social worker.

I did lose one pound this week, which is nothing short of amazing.  I haven't completely fallen off the wagon but I'm leaning to the left quite a bit.  Hopefully I can get it back together this week.



mikamah said:


> Sunday 1/29 QOTD-Today is the inaugural Disneyland Tinkerbell Half-Marathon, so our question is honor of Tinkerbell and all our Wishers running today, including our Biggest Loser members- Lisah0711 and Liesel, also known as the Lisabelles.  Looking back on your healthy journey, share something you have done or are doing that makes you most proud?



I'm proud to still be here.  Going by my past, I would have quit 10 times by now!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

mikamah said:


> Sunday 1/29 QOTD-Today is the inaugural Disneyland Tinkerbell Half-Marathon, so our question is honor of Tinkerbell and all our Wishers running today, including our Biggest Loser members- Lisah0711 and Liesel, also known as the Lisabelles.  Looking back on your healthy journey, share something you have done or are doing that makes you most proud?



YEAH Lisa and Lisa!!!!I'm so excited for both of  you!!!
I am very proud of the 2 5K races I started and finished last spring!  I am also proud of going back to WW and sticking to good habits so far.  I really want to lose the weight and will everything in my power to get there!





ougrad86 said:


> Nice treat!  You had 14 left though!  I always go a little over my 26 points.  I had 29 when they switched over, then all of the sudden it dropped to 26. Boy, that three points can make a difference!  And as you said, tomorrow is another day !
> 
> My daily is 33 points and I have hit it on the nose most days but yesterday was just an odd day. The frozen yogurt was a nice treat but I think that's it for the week....it made me feel rather sick to my stomach.
> 
> 
> *****************************************************
> 
> DS is still coughing pretty badly, this might not go away anytime soon.  He does not feel sick anymore, just a slightly runny nose, but the coughing is persistent, even with the Delsym.  Have to keep pushing him to drink fluids, he is not a big drinker as is, we are checking constantly to make sure.  He probably will not be running much yet this week, even though it is getting close to the season.  He would probably have coughing fits if he tried any distance running.
> 
> I think I dodged it this time.  My "symptoms" have cleared up.  Hope I did not jinx myself!  DS has a physical this Thursday, and hope they will give him the flu shot.  We are also checking his cholesterol, as I think he is eating too much fat, and although he is a string bean, high cholesterol runs in my family.  So he gets to fast.  But a least they can make sure everything is clearing up with this cold.
> 
> He is reluctantly trying to catch up.  He technically has three school days to make up 3 absent days, but better he catches up this weekend, otherwise it is really hard to catch up when you are still learning new stuff.
> 
> Got exercise in yesterday and today.  Will try to exercise a few more times this week, have Just Dance and Zumba I keep hearing about, thinking I might try those this week.  Feel ready to do so.
> 
> Steeling myself up for my knee shots, first appt Tuesday, but just for the xray and getting the prescription.  As soon as we get the medication, we will start the shots.  Five weeks, twice a week (one for each knee) for a series of 10.  Insurance won't cover both knees on the same day, so I have to go in to see her twice a week.  Excrutiatingly painful, but quick (about 30 seconds) and the pain does not linger long.  At the end of the 5 weeks, I will be able to do a lot of walking at Universal and Disney in April.  Doing some walking now to build up my legs, but this will speed me up and keep my knees from hurting as badly.  It lasted almost two years last time, but it has been three since I was in no hurry to do it again.


Yay Carol!  You seemed to have missed the colds but you knee shots sound painful.  At least you will not be in pain after all that walking in Orlando in April!  Hang in there and hopefully DS has a clean bill of health at the Dr. this week!



pjlla said:


> Evening friends!  Home from the swim meet finally, but no time for read and reply.  DH is meeting DD at the bus and they will be home in about 10 minutes and we will eat.
> 
> My STUPID waterbed leaked last night and since I was gone all day I didn't have time to deal with it.  So I'm ignoring it for tonight and sleeping on the floor.  DH can have the sofa.  And I'm working tomorrow, but I will call the furniture store on my lunchtime and order replacement tubes.  We had one leak about a month or so ago and have been living without it for now, but now that a second one is leaking it is time to replace them all.  The bed is 20 years old, so no surprises that it has leaks I suppose. We've had the quilted top of the mattress replaced twice under warranty and it is still holding up well.  If we can't get replacement tubes, it will be time to get a new bed.
> 
> DS is in tears right now because somehow a school project that he spent many computer hours on today accidentally got deleted.... so I need to let him use the computer to recreate the project.  Wish I could help, but nothing I can do.
> 
> I'll try to pop on later with my laptop. TTYL.....................P


Oh no!! Leaks are not good!  I hope you can get some replacements.  And i hope DS gets his project done...I love technology for so many reasons but when something gets deleted I'm usually thinking.."If I did this the old fashioned way it would still be here!!"



Ruthie5671 said:


> Gosh, I haven't been on-line in a few days, and there are 10 pages to read through!  Congratulations to all who have lost and are continuing to do well.  I have had a beyond crazy week with work and a sick mom (she worries me to death - my gray hair is blamed on her).  And I'm looking at an even crazier week with a follow-up with the physicians assistant on Thursday.  Will she or won't she sign the form?  Our social worker will be here on Tuesday and I'll need to tell her something about not having the form yet.  It's just so odd that I am a social worker and I'm having to prove myself worthy to another social worker.
> 
> I did lose one pound this week, which is nothing short of amazing.  I haven't completely fallen off the wagon but I'm leaning to the left quite a bit.  Hopefully I can get it back together this week.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm proud to still be here.  Going by my past, I would have quit 10 times by now!


Great job Ruthie!! Every pound counts!  How is the walking going?  Wishing you luck that everything goes well with all of your appointments this week 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Knitting was a blast today!  I still have issues with my yarn getting twisted...I don't know how I manage to do it.  Spent many points eating Granny Smith apples with Skinnytaste pumpkin dip (3 points per 1/2 cup) but had some great Pho (Vietnamese beef broth soup) for dinner 

Working on my 40 By 40 list....I added "learn a new sport" and "learn how to lay tile".  I think I watch too much HGTV... I really want to remodel my guest bathroom and I thought I would tile it myself....or maybe I could install a tile backsplash in my kitchen (current there is just painted walls.)  I think Home Depot has classes that are free.  Could be an "easy" one to cross off my list....

Well, it's 7:30 and I am already in my pajamas!  I'm doing some reading and off to bed early...it's going to be a looooong week!

Sweet Dreams Donalds!!


----------



## mikamah

mikamah said:


> Sunday 1/29 QOTD-Today is the inaugural Disneyland Tinkerbell Half-Marathon, so our question is honor of Tinkerbell and all our Wishers running today, including our Biggest Loser members- Lisah0711 and Liesel, also known as the Lisabelles.  Looking back on your healthy journey, share something you have done or are doing that makes you most proud?


Definitely starting running, and planning for, training especially through last winter which was not so fun weather wise and finishing the princess half marathon last february.  I had never run before in my life, and it was such an amazing experience, and I am so proud that I pushed myself to do it. 



donac said:


> About 7 years ago I decided I wanted to do the MS RIde The SHore.  My friedns have been doing it as a family for a number of years.  They had three tours at the time. 25, 50 and 170.  I picked the 25.  It was great because it was only on Sandy Hook in May when it is still quiet.  No bothering with street traffic.    I rode my exercise bike for a couple of months.  I took to the street a couple of times with what my sons refer to as my Pee Wee Herman bike.  It is a boy's bike that I won at a Boy Scout event.  It is red and does look like the one Pee Wee Herman rode.  My dh decided to ride with me .  It ended up being 20 miles instead of 25 but I didn't care. It was two loops around the hook.  The nice thing about it was that you were near the water for the entire ride and it was flat for the entire ride.   I did the two loops in 2 hours.  Dh told me when I had finished that he didn't think I had it in me to do it but I surprised him.  My sons said the same thing.
> 
> I don't have anything planned for today and it feels good.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


That sounds like an awesome ride for a fantastic cause.  Hope you enjoyed your day with no plans.



pjlla said:


> Happy Sunday friends!   I'm here at UNH at DD's swim meet typing on my IPad, so if there are lots of typos, I'm sorry!
> 
> The 2.5 hr drive (each way) to her meet in Maine yesterday went fine. I got a great audiobook at the library and the time flew by.  DH came along today so no audio story, but at least I had company....and he drove so I could relax a bit.
> 
> I'm trying to reply in sections in case of Poof so I'll be back in a bit!.......P


Hope dd had a good meet today and yesterday.  Sorry for all the poofing on the ipad.  That is so frustrating. 



#1hoosierfan said:


> My journey really began last year when I decided to do the Wine and Dine Half Marathon.  For me, the TRAINING is the hard part of deciding to run a long race..... getting yourself out there 3 times a week to run and then the long runs that are often done by yourself running around your hometown.
> 
> Now that this challenge has started, I am proud of myself for doing p90x.


Congrats on the wine and dine marathon.  It is hard to get out there, but how amazing was the disney race?  I've heard the P90x is pretty tough.  Are you enjoying it?



::Snow_White:: said:


> I have two things that have made me most proud. In 2007 I gave up soda and fried foods. I still drink sprite on occasion when I'm sick (some reason, it helps!) and I bake all of my foods now instead of frying then. Of course I may have a couple things a year that are fried, but it's not regular anymore! I also just changed to a vegetarian diet in October, I'm still trying to find good foods to try, but I think I have done very well, and I'm very happy I made that decision.
> 
> 
> Today I will be finishing up my first week of half-marathon training. Going pretty good! Hope you all have a wonderful Sunday!


That's a great accomplishment to be proud of.  Glad your first week of training went well!!



jillbur said:


> I am most proud of my running. I am running at a pace that I never expected I could~it's faster than I ran in high school. I also have been running 5ks and got DS8 involved with me. I would love to be running the 1/2 today. In fact, I would love to to the Princess 1/2 next year, but it is very hard to run here in western PA during the winter. I'm not sure I could follow a training program very well.


Oh if there is a disney race in the future, you would get out there and do the training.  Last winter, with all the snow and ice, I did most of my training outside, and borrowed a friends treadmill for a couple long runs, but honestly, preferred being outside even with the snow, as long as the road wasn't too icy.  The princess is such a fun race too. that is awesome you are running faster than in high school.



JacksLilWench said:


> I am most proud of resigning myself to not giving up...regardless of how much I kinda want to do it right now.  I've not had a good week-I've gained and I'm NOT happy about it.  I just feel very frustrated about all this that I'm not seeing results like I feel I should.  Like, I just want to put on my sweats and sit around and eat German food (I went to a German restaurant last night...probably a big reason I'm not doing very well!)
> 
> BUT.  I am most proud that I will NOT quit just because of a bad week.  That I will NOT quit just because I am discouraged.  That I WILL get to my goal and I WILL be successful.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Last night I did do something really fun, though.  There is a place in South Charlotte (if anyone is close by, you should definitely go) called Sky High Sports.  It's basically a HUGE trampoline place, with trampoline dodgeball, foam pits, regular trampolines, and trampoline walls.  We jumped around for almost an hour, dove into the foam pits, played a round of dodgeball, and had a freaking blast!  If you have a place like this near your house, you should go.  It makes for awesome exercise!


Love your positive attitude, and love, love that you will never give up.  I'm ther with you. The Sky High place sounds awesome, and great exercise too.  I remember going to a birthday party at a bouncy house place, and it's hard work to bounce on trampolines.



pjlla said:


> Ok.....I give up.   I had my third or fourth Poof of the day.  I'm reading but will hold off on replies until I'm home.  TTYL.....P


 Wanted to post the drinking smilie too, but it wouldn't come up, so cheers, have a glass of wine tonight.



pjlla said:


> Woohoo to our Tink girls!  Kathy...did you get an update on FB  or on the Princess thread?........P


On the Active website you could find the results of the race, and the progression at the 5k, 10k  and 15 k marks, and their times.  It was so exciting to watch them move along the course, and a little nerve wracking too, hoping they were able to keep away from those sweepers!!



amykathleen2005 said:


> I wish I could run a half marathon. I always had the impression running is not really my thing. Although I've been thinking more about it lately.


2 years ago, I would have said the same thing, and then people were talking about doing the princess half marathon, and I thought about how fun that would be, so I started the couch to 5k program.  It wasn't always easy, but at 46, over 200 pounds, I progressed to run/walk intervals which were easier on my body, and did the training.  YOu never know, you might like it.  


ougrad86 said:


> DS is still coughing pretty badly, this might not go away anytime soon.  He does not feel sick anymore, just a slightly runny nose, but the coughing is persistent, even with the Delsym.  Have to keep pushing him to drink fluids, he is not a big drinker as is, we are checking constantly to make sure.  He probably will not be running much yet this week, even though it is getting close to the season.  He would probably have coughing fits if he tried any distance running.
> 
> I think I dodged it this time.  My "symptoms" have cleared up.  Hope I did not jinx myself!  DS has a physical this Thursday, and hope they will give him the flu shot.  We are also checking his cholesterol, as I think he is eating too much fat, and although he is a string bean, high cholesterol runs in my family.  So he gets to fast.  But a least they can make sure everything is clearing up with this cold.
> 
> He is reluctantly trying to catch up.  He technically has three school days to make up 3 absent days, but better he catches up this weekend, otherwise it is really hard to catch up when you are still learning new stuff.
> Steeling myself up for my knee shots, first appt Tuesday, but just for the xray and getting the prescription.  As soon as we get the medication, we will start the shots.  Five weeks, twice a week (one for each knee) for a series of 10.  Insurance won't cover both knees on the same day, so I have to go in to see her twice a week.  Excrutiatingly painful, but quick (about 30 seconds) and the pain does not linger long.  At the end of the 5 weeks, I will be able to do a lot of walking at Universal and Disney in April.  Doing some walking now to build up my legs, but this will speed me up and keep my knees from hurting as badly.  It lasted almost two years last time, but it has been three since I was in no hurry to do it again.
> 
> Carol


Sorry ds is still sick, and hope he's able to make up the work easily.  Good luck with his appts, and your knee appts this week.  That does sound painful, but worth it if it's helpful.  Hang in there.



D73 said:


> Phew......I know I have not done much on the encouraging side as of yet, but answering these questions makes me feel much more connected to the team and is also helping me see and celebrate my place in my journey.
> 
> Here's to another great week!
> 
> Christopher


Great job getting through all those questions.  So true about taking the stairs over the elevator.   I gained 40 pounds in a year when I moved from my 3/4th floor condo to my one level house.  
Did I see 2 back to back disney cruises in your signature?  That sounds absolutely amazing.  



pjlla said:


> Evening friends!  Home from the swim meet finally, but no time for read and reply.  DH is meeting DD at the bus and they will be home in about 10 minutes and we will eat.
> 
> My STUPID waterbed leaked last night and since I was gone all day I didn't have time to deal with it.  So I'm ignoring it for tonight and sleeping on the floor.  DH can have the sofa.  And I'm working tomorrow, but I will call the furniture store on my lunchtime and order replacement tubes.  We had one leak about a month or so ago and have been living without it for now, but now that a second one is leaking it is time to replace them all.  The bed is 20 years old, so no surprises that it has leaks I suppose. We've had the quilted top of the mattress replaced twice under warranty and it is still holding up well.  If we can't get replacement tubes, it will be time to get a new bed.
> 
> DS is in tears right now because somehow a school project that he spent many computer hours on today accidentally got deleted.... so I need to let him use the computer to recreate the project.  Wish I could help, but nothing I can do.
> 
> I'll try to pop on later with my laptop. TTYL.....................P


You've had quite the computer day.  Poor ds.  Hope he is able to recreate his project easily.  Tough on a sunday night, I am sure.  Bummer on the water bed leak too.  Our chair and a half recliner broke this week, we can still sit in it, but it won't recline, so I think with the tax refund we'll replace it.  It's where we sit the most.  talk to you later.



Ruthie5671 said:


> Gosh, I haven't been on-line in a few days, and there are 10 pages to read through!  Congratulations to all who have lost and are continuing to do well.  I have had a beyond crazy week with work and a sick mom (she worries me to death - my gray hair is blamed on her).  And I'm looking at an even crazier week with a follow-up with the physicians assistant on Thursday.  Will she or won't she sign the form?  Our social worker will be here on Tuesday and I'll need to tell her something about not having the form yet.  It's just so odd that I am a social worker and I'm having to prove myself worthy to another social worker.
> 
> I did lose one pound this week, which is nothing short of amazing.  I haven't completely fallen off the wagon but I'm leaning to the left quite a bit.  Hopefully I can get it back together this week.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm proud to still be here.  Going by my past, I would have quit 10 times by now!


Push, push, push, here's a little push to help you stay in the wagon.  Hope your mom is ok.  It's tough when they age and have health problems.  Nice job to see a loss with the crazy week.  Hope this week is much better.

Good evening everyone!

We had a nice weekend.  Ds really got into making his guinea pigs scrapbook, and it came out awesome.  He is so happy with it.  We had a graduation party this afternoon, and I did make cookies to bring and ate 5 of them, 2 before they were baked, and at the party, I had a brownie, and that was it, so over all, it could have been much worse.  I also saved a few cookies for ds, which are gone now, and brought the rest with us.  Did a good run/walk with the dog this morning, and will head out shortly for our evening walk.  

Have a nice night!


----------



## mikamah

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Working on my 40 By 40 list....I added "learn a new sport" and "learn how to lay tile".  I think I watch too much HGTV... I really want to remodel my guest bathroom and I thought I would tile it myself....or maybe I could install a tile backsplash in my kitchen (current there is just painted walls.)  I think Home Depot has classes that are free.  Could be an "easy" one to cross off my list....
> 
> Well, it's 7:30 and I am already in my pajamas!  I'm doing some reading and off to bed early...it's going to be a looooong week!
> 
> Sweet Dreams Donalds!!


Home depot has tons of classes, and I'm sure you could lay tile.  Might be fun.  I wish I had a desire to do any type of remodelling myself.   Sleep tight.  I'll be in my pjs as soon as I walk the dog.


----------



## belledreamer

mikamah said:


> Saturday 1/28 QOTD- It's the weekend!  Wish we all could head to our favorite disney park for the weekend!  If you were at a disney park right now, what would you be doing?



I'd be spending the day at Hollywood Studios doing the 'American Idol Experience' (something I've never done yet) then go on 'The Great Movie Ride', ToT, 'Rockin Rollercoaster' and then go see "Beauty and the Beast: Live on Stage" a couple of times before hopping to MK for Wishes!



mikamah said:


> Sunday 1/29 QOTD-Today is the inaugural Disneyland Tinkerbell Half-Marathon, so our question is honor of Tinkerbell and all our Wishers running today, including our Biggest Loser members- Lisah0711 and Liesel, also known as the Lisabelles.  Looking back on your healthy journey, share something you have done or are doing that makes you most proud?



First off, Congrats to the Lisabelles for doing the Tinkerbell Half! 

There are several things I'm proud of; of eating more fruit, of getting more exercise, of having fast food only twice this month and even then picking a healthier option (I used to have fast food at LEAST three times a week) and drinking all 64oz of water every day since we started January 1st.

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

Did much better on getting my calories in today.  Been trying extra hard to get all my fruits and veggies in for the day as well, so I had two serving of strawberries for breakfast.  Wasn't really that hungry at lunch, but remembering that I needing to keep my calories up, had a half peanut butter sandwich on whole wheat. YUMMY!

Went and had Greek food for the first time today, which was just ok.  I don't know if I'd get it again, but I did enjoy the salad I had with the pita bread.  We also had a delicious Tiramisu which by the time we split it amongst the table, ended up to be 3 fork-fulls; just enough to satisfy my sweet craving without feeling like I had gone overboard.  

Thinking about trying out a new haircut to celebrate the new me.  Not sure yet so I'm heading to check out new hairstyles. 

See everyone tomorrow!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Congrats on the tinkerbell half!!



belledreamer said:


> First off, Congrats to the Lisabelles for doing the Tinkerbell Half!
> 
> There are several things I'm proud of; of eating more fruit, of getting more exercise, of having fast food only twice this month and even then picking a healthier option (I used to have fast food at LEAST three times a week) and drinking all 64oz of water every day since we started January 1st.
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> Did much better on getting my calories in today.  Been trying extra hard to get all my fruits and veggies in for the day as well, so I had two serving of strawberries for breakfast.  Wasn't really that hungry at lunch, but remembering that I needing to keep my calories up, had a half peanut butter sandwich on whole wheat. YUMMY!
> 
> Went and had Greek food for the first time today, which was just ok.  I don't know if I'd get it again, but I did enjoy the salad I had with the pita bread.  We also had a delicious Tiramisu which by the time we split it amongst the table, ended up to be 3 fork-fulls; just enough to satisfy my sweet craving without feeling like I had gone overboard.
> 
> Thinking about trying out a new haircut to celebrate the new me.  Not sure yet so I'm heading to check out new hairstyles.
> 
> See everyone tomorrow!



Tiramisu is absolutely delicious! I had some at Mama Melrose in DHS, it was great.

Just wanted to say I love your profile picture, I am a big DW fan too! I'm actually watching Doctor Who: "Midnight" as I'm typing this. David Tennant is my favorite doctor, but I am loving Matt Smith.


----------



## Mary•Poppins

jillbur said:


> I actually relaxed in bed and didn't make it to yoga. I felt better and I did meet my college roommate for lunch near Pittsburgh at Primanti Bros. I don't know if everyone knows about Primanti Bros, but it is awesome! It's the Pittsburgher sandwich place (cheesesteak, cole slaw, & fries on big thick Italian bread). I, however, got a salad. I did eat a few fries and a couple bites of a stuffed soft pretzel. It took all of my will power not to order a roast beef or fish sandwich. They are to die for. If anyone is ever in Pittsburgh, it's a must do!
> 
> 
> 
> Jill



Wow Jill,  Quite impressed with your will power.  I don't think I could have eaten at Primanti Brothers and just got a salad.  I know how good these sandwiches are!



mikamah said:


> Sunday 1/29 QOTD-Today is the inaugural Disneyland Tinkerbell Half-Marathon, so our question is honor of Tinkerbell and all our Wishers running today, including our Biggest Loser members- Lisah0711 and Liesel, also known as the Lisabelles.  Looking back on your healthy journey, share something you have done or are doing that makes you most proud?





RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Working on my 40 By 40 list....I added "learn a new sport" and "learn how to lay tile".  I think I watch too much HGTV... I really want to remodel my guest bathroom and I thought I would tile it myself....or maybe I could install a tile backsplash in my kitchen (current there is just painted walls.)  I think Home Depot has classes that are free.  Could be an "easy" one to cross off my list....
> 
> Well, it's 7:30 and I am already in my pajamas!  I'm doing some reading and off to bed early...it's going to be a looooong week!
> 
> Sweet Dreams Donalds!!



I know how to tile ... my mom taught me!  It really isn't as hard as you probably think it is.  I agree with a PP, take a class at Home Depot and try it out.  Let me know if you learn how to do it. 

*****************************

QOTD:  I am most proud that I am not giving up.  I have not lost too much weight in the last two weeks.  It is quite frustrating.  6 out of 7 days I am under my caloric intake ... I am exercising 5/6 days a week and no big movement! UGH!  However, I am keeping up with what I am doing ... and this make me proud!


----------



## buzz5985

It is almost that time again - February 1.  Time to get those tape measures out and measure your 

. . . a. Left or Right Upper Arm (remember which one for next time!)
. . . b. Bust or Chest
. . . c. Waist
. . . d. Hips
. . . e. Left or Right Thigh (remember which one for next time!)
2) Add all of these measurements together
3) Send only the sum of the measurements to me and your Team (buzz5985) via Private Message. 

If anyone else would like to join the WIN! challenge below is the link of the original message.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43587570&postcount=44


----------



## Disneyluvr

I had a HORRIBLE weekend!! Here's the highlights:

1. DD had away games and competetions (she's a high school cheerleader) Fri and Sat and didn't get in town before midnight both nights. And since she's only 14 and can't drive and DH works graveyards, I had to go pick her up! Problem? I had training Sat and Sun at my school and I have to get up at 4:45 am to leave by 5:45! (I drive an hour and we start at 7am) So not much sleep!

2. Extremely boring workshops and too much yummy treats!!

3. Had a big fight with DH over nothing really (I think I was just being a cranky toddler from no sleep, LOL) so feeling sorry for myself made eating junk so much easier!

4. Sitting here typing this feeling like crap physically cause I ate crap and my body is not used to it and mentally and emotionally cause I know how hard I have been working to change my habits and I let one crappy weekend undo it all.

But I am thankful that tomorrow is a brand new day to start over!!


----------



## araes2102

mikamah said:


> Sunday 1/29 QOTD-Today is the inaugural Disneyland Tinkerbell Half-Marathon, so our question is honor of Tinkerbell and all our Wishers running today, including our Biggest Loser members- Lisah0711 and Liesel, also known as the Lisabelles.  Looking back on your healthy journey, share something you have done or are doing that makes you most proud?



Congrats Lisabelles! We are all proud of you for doing the Tink! As for me, I am proud that I am taking this journey seriously and doing the work! Not easy but it feels very good! 



mikamah said:


> I know you will have an amazing time when you do take your first trip.  Do you have one in the future plans yet?  I found the disboards while planning our first trip. Sounds like a nice night with dd, and birthdays happen, today is a new day.
> 
> Congrats on the loss!!



Yep! Sure do! July 15th the family and I will be experiencing the magic for the very first time (DBF has never been either, but he is much less excited than I am). I am so very super stoked! I have been planning to go for 10 yrs and have been actively planning this trip for 6 months!



donac said:


> About 7 years ago I decided I wanted to do the MS RIde The SHore.  My friedns have been doing it as a family for a number of years.  They had three tours at the time. 25, 50 and 170.  I picked the 25.  It was great because it was only on Sandy Hook in May when it is still quiet.  No bothering with street traffic.    I rode my exercise bike for a couple of months.  I took to the street a couple of times with what my sons refer to as my Pee Wee Herman bike.  It is a boy's bike that I won at a Boy Scout event.  It is red and does look like the one Pee Wee Herman rode.  My dh decided to ride with me .  It ended up being 20 miles instead of 25 but I didn't care. It was two loops around the hook.  The nice thing about it was that you were near the water for the entire ride and it was flat for the entire ride.   I did the two loops in 2 hours.  Dh told me when I had finished that he didn't think I had it in me to do it but I surprised him.  My sons said the same thing.



Wow, that is awesome and definitely something to be proud of!



#1hoosierfan said:


> My journey really began last year when I decided to do the Wine and Dine Half Marathon.  For me, the TRAINING is the hard part of deciding to run a long race..... getting yourself out there 3 times a week to run and then the long runs that are often done by yourself running around your hometown.
> 
> Now that this challenge has started, I am proud of myself for doing p90x.



I have heard P90X is HARD! Good job on doing it! How is it going for you?



JacksLilWench said:


> I am most proud of resigning myself to not giving up...regardless of how much I kinda want to do it right now.  I've not had a good week-I've gained and I'm NOT happy about it.  I just feel very frustrated about all this that I'm not seeing results like I feel I should.  Like, I just want to put on my sweats and sit around and eat German food (I went to a German restaurant last night...probably a big reason I'm not doing very well!)
> 
> BUT.  I am most proud that I will NOT quit just because of a bad week.  That I will NOT quit just because I am discouraged.  That I WILL get to my goal and I WILL be successful.



I am proud of you too! In the words of someone very wise... Just keep swimming! 



ougrad86 said:


> Steeling myself up for my knee shots, first appt Tuesday, but just for the xray and getting the prescription.  As soon as we get the medication, we will start the shots.  Five weeks, twice a week (one for each knee) for a series of 10.  Insurance won't cover both knees on the same day, so I have to go in to see her twice a week.  Excrutiatingly painful, but quick (about 30 seconds) and the pain does not linger long.  At the end of the 5 weeks, I will be able to do a lot of walking at Universal and Disney in April.  Doing some walking now to build up my legs, but this will speed me up and keep my knees from hurting as badly.  It lasted almost two years last time, but it has been three since I was in no hurry to do it again.



Ouch! Hope all goes well and the pain is TOO bad. And it will SO be worth the ability to walk pain-free through all of Disney in a few months!

*********************************************************

Had a good day today, second day in a row of 30 minutes on the TM! Went to Costco and stocked up on healthy food. In fact I bought and made quinoa for the first time today. Cooked the quinoa in veggie broth, sauted chicken with onions and garlic, and then wilted spinach with the chicken and paired the dish with a fresh salad. Very yummy! Decided to completely replace rice with quinoa in our diet, just wish it wasn't so much more expensive. 

So right now I am watching Cupcake Wars, makes me want one of these specialty cupcakes. Fortunately, I have not found a good cupcake shop in Tucson so my cravings are somewhat curbed by the idea of paying $4 for a so-so cupcake which would ruin my great OP day! So not worth it, but I better watch out if a good shop opens up around here!  

Well, good night all! See you tomorrow for the beginning to great OP week!


----------



## araes2102

Disneyluvr said:


> I had a HORRIBLE weekend!! Here's the highlights:
> 
> 1. DD had away games and competetions (she's a high school cheerleader) Fri and Sat and didn't get in town before midnight both nights. And since she's only 14 and can't drive and DH works graveyards, I had to go pick her up! Problem? I had training Sat and Sun at my school and I have to get up at 4:45 am to leave by 5:45! (I drive an hour and we start at 7am) So not much sleep!
> 
> 2. Extremely boring workshops and too much yummy treats!!
> 
> 3. Had a big fight with DH over nothing really (I think I was just being a cranky toddler from no sleep, LOL) so feeling sorry for myself made eating junk so much easier!
> 
> 4. Sitting here typing this feeling like crap physically cause I ate crap and my body is not used to it and mentally and emotionally cause I know how hard I have been working to change my habits and I let one crappy weekend undo it all.
> 
> But I am thankful that tomorrow is a brand new day to start over!!



So sorry to hear your weekend was so sucky! I know we have all had times like this, but it still sucks nonetheless. And yes, tomorrow is a new day! And that is a great attitude to make things better!


----------



## D73

Good morning all. Happy Monday.

I started my day this morning eating breakfast as some of you were posting your Sunday evening messages. I will do my best to clear a path of "wonderful day" for all of you as you start.

I made it back to the gym today for the first time since last March. Got my 45 minutes in on the eliptical and feel great to start my day this way.

My students have just come in so I must dash. But I will be back during morning recess to post some more.

Have a great week everyone!

Christopher


----------



## D73

donac said:


> .
> D73  Welcome to Team Donald.    Just jump in.  Good luck with the weight loss.  What is it like teaching in a foreign country.  I am also a teacher (one of many on this thread).  I am an AP calc teacher who has been working for 34 and hopefully getting ready to retire.  Both my sons were very involved in music high school and had a great relationship with their music teacher.  I even ran into him last night when I went to work on costumes.  He was taking the band on field trip to see the musical BLAST.  It is a concert with music based more on marching band instruments.  I have heard music and it is great.



I Love BLAST. Does anyone else remember back in the summers of 2001 and 2002 when there was a a scaled down version at the American Gardens Theater at Epcot Called "The Power of Blast" and then "BLAST II: Shockwave"? It was awesome. I was living in Orlando at the time (MK Guest Relations Cast Member) and went often. Phenominal stuff.



			
				MaryPoppins;43871064 said:
			
		

> Welcome!  Fellow teacher here too ... there are a lot of us on here.  I like your goals.   I too lost a lot of weight the first week, this is my pattern ... but I am determined to lose the other pounds.  Ounce by ounce!



 I love the fact that there are a lot of teachers here. Shared understanding can go a long way in these journies we are on.



jillbur said:


> Welcome! Fellow teacher here, also. I would love, love, love to teach overseas. How do you like it? It sounds like you are off to a good start with your weight loss and have some good goals set. Team Donald is very supportive, so I'm sure you'll do great!
> 
> I actually relaxed in bed and didn't make it to yoga. I felt better and I did meet my college roommate for lunch near Pittsburgh at Primanti Bros. I don't know if everyone knows about Primanti Bros, but it is awesome! It's the Pittsburgher sandwich place (cheesesteak, cole slaw, & fries on big thick Italian bread). I, however, got a salad. I did eat a few fries and a couple bites of a stuffed soft pretzel. It took all of my will power not to order a roast beef or fish sandwich. They are to die for. If anyone is ever in Pittsburgh, it's a must do!



I love teaching overseas. I thought it would be a one or two year thing. (It was the 5th goal I set for myself when I graduated from College. 5 things I want to do in the next 10 years type of thing.) Well here I am in my 9th year at the school.  

I love working with students from over 50 countries.  the only thing that is tough is the transient natureof the students body. I have to say a lot of goodbyes to students and families. Some stay for 6 months others for many years. But it is a rewarding thing nonetheless.

PRIMANTIS!!  Oh wow. I ate there over Christmas and at the original down on the strip last Summer. My sister works in Pittsburgh for Allegheny County Family Division. So going to visit her almost always includes a lunch at PRIMANTIS. I am impressed that you stuck to a salad.  For the rest of you, if you are curious, the Man vs. Food episode that was shot in Pittsburgh includes a visit to PRIMANTIS. 



ougrad86 said:


> Hear you about the coasters.  I started getting serious about losing weight after out first trip with DS to the World.  I could fit, but sometimes felt squeezed in and had trouble climbing out.  I have bad knees so that only added to the problem.  So was glad with my first weight loss (50 lbs), but want to get a little lower to get within a healthy BMI for my height.



It was upsetting to be turned away from the rides and have to sit and wait while my firends went on them over and over and over. What did I do? Pouted and sat and drank not one, not two, not three, but FOUR Butter Beers while sitting in Hogsmeade.  Oh what terrible behavior. I leave that kind of behavior behind and take action to be able to ride not take action to get wide(r).

It looks like you and I will be in Florida on our next vacation at the same time if I read your ticker correctly.



mikamah said:


> Great job getting through all those questions.  So true about taking the stairs over the elevator.   I gained 40 pounds in a year when I moved from my 3/4th floor condo to my one level house.
> Did I see 2 back to back disney cruises in your signature?  That sounds absolutely amazing.



Made it through the questions and now still reading through all the posts. I have made it to page 60 and then of course those since I hve joined so I have another 30 pages to go. I joined 2 days ago yet it feels like I have been around for a lot longer. It is amazing how connected you get to another person you have never met in person by reading there posts. Wow some people have had some ups and downs for sure. And all along the way SUPPORT from the others.  Completely AWESOME.  I joined at the perfect time so that I was assigned to Team Donald.

And yes I have 2 cruises coming up in April, nearly B2B.  4 nights on the Dream, 2 nights at WDW and then 7 nights on the Fantasy for its second voyage.  I can't wait. I have been planning and plotting how to enjoy myself and at the same time maintain my weight loss that I will have achieved by that time. Gym visits, no elevators, lighter Breakfast and Lunch, avoid too much alcohol......I think I can do it.

§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§

All right recess over so I have to teach again. Will be back to catch up on everyone else's other posts at lunch time.

Christopher


----------



## my3princes

mikamah said:


> Sunday 1/29 QOTD-Today is the inaugural Disneyland Tinkerbell Half-Marathon, so our question is honor of Tinkerbell and all our Wishers running today, including our Biggest Loser members- Lisah0711 and Liesel, also known as the Lisabelles.  Looking back on your healthy journey, share something you have done or are doing that makes you most proud?



At the age of 39 I became a certified lifeguard again.  I was a lifeguard as a teenager and a new aquatic center opened locally.  I thought it would be a great Mom job so I went through the process and became a lifeguard again.  It wasn't as tough as I thought it would be, but it was a lot of 15 and 16 year olds that took the class.  I ended up lifeguarding for about a year, but ended up getting done when Hunter had his first seizure.  Those have stopped, but it was time to find a "big girl" job.



mikamah said:


> A big congratulations to Lisa (liesel) and Lisa (lisah0711) from team mickey on finishing the Tinkerbell half marathon!!!!






I'm hoping this posts as I was unable to get anything to post yesterday.  It must be time for the DIS to get a new server or two


----------



## donac

Good Monday morning everyone. 

It is nice not being the first one on here in the morning. I wish I had seen the Blast when it was at Epcot.  The boys would have loved it.

Congrats to the Lisa's who ran the Tinkerbell.

Giving 2 midterm exams today.  I have to enter my marking period grades and then grade midterms.  

We are having a math dept lunch today.  It is at a local pizza place.  They have the thinnest pizza around.  I am planning to eat just one piece and have a salad.  We usually order a veggie one so that is what I will stick with.  

I just got an email from my gf's dh that her mother passed away on Sat.  She and I went out on Friday.  We usually go out during winter break but she was dealing with her mother.   This the 6th person of someone I know who has died since the first of the year and most of the people are at school.  There is no service so I will stop and get some flowers for Francine today or tomorrow.  I hope the new month changes all this.

I went to the movies and saw One for the Money with dh yesterday.  It was an enjoyable movie.  It won't win any awards but it had its funny moments.  The theater was pretty full. 

I have to go grocery shopping today.   I will go after the dept luncheon.  I will plan my list while the kids are taking their exam. 

Got my 20 minutes on my bike and 10  minutes of stretching.

Off to start my day.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## D73

JacksLilWench said:


> BUT.  I am most proud that I will NOT quit just because of a bad week.  That I will NOT quit just because I am discouraged.  That I WILL get to my goal and I WILL be successful.



That's the spirit. We all have to remember to fight back. We are in control if we let ourselves be so.



ougrad86 said:


> Probably going through my closet.  I donated a lot of nice, lightly used clothing to the Salvation Army since I had no intention of wearing them again.  And then went to the back of the closet and pulled out clothes that I had worn years ago!  Last January, fit into my size 12 dress that I had bought back in 1999, but was never able to wear!
> 
> I need to do the same. Too many things for one person to have in the drawer. I keep them for when.  I have realized the when is coming but who wants to wear old clothes on a new me.
> 
> 
> DS is still coughing pretty badly, this might not go away anytime soon.  Carol



I had a cough that lasted for nearly 6 weeks. Nasty nasty. I got home for Christmas and my mom gave me a salve called Unkers. I put it on my feet as in structed and covered my feet with socks before going to bed. Belive it or not my cough was gone in two days. Could be coincidence  but worth considering if you can find the salve anywhere near you.



pjlla said:


> My STUPID waterbed leaked last night and since I was gone all day I didn't have time to deal with it



I have always wanted a water bed, but have always been afraid of leaks. Especially with kitty and his little claws. YIKES



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Working on my 40 By 40 list....I added "learn a new sport" and "learn how to lay tile".  I think I watch too much HGTV... I really want to remodel my guest bathroom and I thought I would tile it myself....or maybe I could install a tile backsplash in my kitchen (current there is just painted walls.)  I think Home Depot has classes that are free.  Could be an "easy" one to cross off my list....



I think setting goals like this are so important. If you visualize it and believe it can happen it oten will.  That's how I ended up working at WDW and teaching abroad. Make a list and keep checking on it. Read it. Believe it. And then celebrate it when it comes to be.



belledreamer said:


> Did much better on getting my calories in today.  Been trying extra hard to get all my fruits and veggies in for the day as well, so I had two serving of strawberries for breakfast.  Wasn't really that hungry at lunch, but remembering that I needing to keep my calories up, had a half peanut butter sandwich on whole wheat. YUMMY!



I think that this is one of the best lessons I have learned. You have to eat to lose the weight. If you don't give the body enough it will shut down on you and then you go nuts trying to figure out why you  are not losing any weight since you have not eaten much during the week. Gotta eat to live and gotta eat to lose.



			
				Mary•Poppins;43883020 said:
			
		

> QOTD:  I am most proud that I am not giving up.  I have not lost too much weight in the last two weeks.  It is quite frustrating.  6 out of 7 days I am under my caloric intake ... I am exercising 5/6 days a week and no big movement! UGH!  However, I am keeping up with what I am doing ... and this make me proud!



Just keep swimming just keep swimming.......and before you know it another little drop will happen. Maybe consider a kick to your system by shifting a day of diet toward just protein. Has worked for me when I hit a plateau.



Disneyluvr said:


> I had a HORRIBLE weekend!! Here's the highlights.....



Yes it does seem to be quite an awful weekend for you . But you know what. You have made it through and you did exactly what you needed to do. Came to the support group of Donald's Team. We are here for you and  support you  as best we can. Start the new day fresh and with a clear mind set.



donac said:


> Good Monday morning everyone.
> 
> Was strange to be on and it be so quiet for so long. Glad some others are popping in.
> 
> It is nice not being the first one on here in the morning. I wish I had seen the Blast when it was at Epcot.  The boys would have loved it.
> 
> It was awesome!
> 
> Giving 2 midterm exams today.  I have to enter my marking period grades and then grade midterms.
> 
> I am so glad my grading peiod is over and done. It was not fun to have it all due upon returning from Christmas break, but I see there are others here who had the same issue. Do any other theachers here count down the days to the next break as I do?  I love my job, but I love my breaks too.



Have a great day Donald's. Will check back later when I am home again.

Christopher


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

donac said:


> I went to the movies and saw One for the Money with dh yesterday.  It was an enjoyable movie.  It won't win any awards but it had its funny moments.  The theater was pretty full.



Good morning!  I just wanted to say that I also saw One for the Money this weekend and totally agree with you.  It won't win any awards, but I really enjoyed it.  Funny thing...I took my daughter who is in 7th grade.  She knows I always say how funny the books in this series are and so with the movie coming out, she read number one so she could be ready.  Well as we're sitting in there and people were coming in, she said "I think we're the only people under 40 in here mom."  I laughed, and told her to speak for herself!  haha!!  I am 40 and these were my peeps!   But really, I think she was right, it was an older bunch


----------



## mikamah

belledreamer said:


> Did much better on getting my calories in today.  Been trying extra hard to get all my fruits and veggies in for the day as well, so I had two serving of strawberries for breakfast.  Wasn't really that hungry at lunch, but remembering that I needing to keep my calories up, had a half peanut butter sandwich on whole wheat. YUMMY!
> 
> Went and had Greek food for the first time today, which was just ok.  I don't know if I'd get it again, but I did enjoy the salad I had with the pita bread.  We also had a delicious Tiramisu which by the time we split it amongst the table, ended up to be 3 fork-fulls; just enough to satisfy my sweet craving without feeling like I had gone overboard.
> 
> Thinking about trying out a new haircut to celebrate the new me.  Not sure yet so I'm heading to check out new hairstyles.


Good job getting more calories in, I'm sure it will keep you feeling better.  There is a website you can put your picture on and then try all different kinds of hair styles and make up on.  My niece turned my son into a girl on it once.  I'd bet there are lots of others.  I can't remember the name of that one. 



::Snow_White:: said:


> Tiramisu is absolutely delicious! I had some at Mama Melrose in DHS, it was great.


Mmm, tiramasu is good.  They just opend a gelato place nearby and i had tiramisu gelato that was delicious, and pretty low cal, only 140 cal for the small 4 oz serving. 



			
				MaryPoppins;43883020 said:
			
		

> QOTD:  I am most proud that I am not giving up.  I have not lost too much weight in the last two weeks.  It is quite frustrating.  6 out of 7 days I am under my caloric intake ... I am exercising 5/6 days a week and no big movement! UGH!  However, I am keeping up with what I am doing ... and this make me proud!


Keep on keeping up with it.  Could you be too far under your target calories and not getting enough calories in to keep your metabolism up?  Especially with all that excercise, maybe your body need your calory goal as the minimum. 



buzz5985 said:


> It is almost that time again - February 1.  Time to get those tape measures out and measure your
> 
> . . . a. Left or Right Upper Arm (remember which one for next time!)
> . . . b. Bust or Chest
> . . . c. Waist
> . . . d. Hips
> . . . e. Left or Right Thigh (remember which one for next time!)
> 2) Add all of these measurements together
> 3) Send only the sum of the measurements to me and your Team (buzz5985) via Private Message.
> 
> If anyone else would like to join the WIN! challenge below is the link of the original message.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43587570&postcount=44


Thank you, Janis.  Sorry I had the day wrong on friday.  The WIN is a terrific way to see progress in another measurement other than the scale.  I need to take my measurements and join the win.



Disneyluvr said:


> I had a HORRIBLE weekend!! Here's the highlights:
> 
> 1. DD had away games and competetions (she's a high school cheerleader) Fri and Sat and didn't get in town before midnight both nights. And since she's only 14 and can't drive and DH works graveyards, I had to go pick her up! Problem? I had training Sat and Sun at my school and I have to get up at 4:45 am to leave by 5:45! (I drive an hour and we start at 7am) So not much sleep!
> 
> 2. Extremely boring workshops and too much yummy treats!!
> 
> 3. Had a big fight with DH over nothing really (I think I was just being a cranky toddler from no sleep, LOL) so feeling sorry for myself made eating junk so much easier!
> 
> 4. Sitting here typing this feeling like crap physically cause I ate crap and my body is not used to it and mentally and emotionally cause I know how hard I have been working to change my habits and I let one crappy weekend undo it all.
> 
> But I am thankful that tomorrow is a brand new day to start over!!


 Sorry for the rough weekend.  I love your attitude, and sending pixie dust that today and the rest of the week are much better.



araes2102 said:


> Congrats Lisabelles! We are all proud of you for doing the Tink! As for me, I am proud that I am taking this journey seriously and doing the work! Not easy but it feels very good! The journey is not always easy, but it is definitely worth the hard work and dedication and as long as we never give up, we will reach our goals.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! Sure do! July 15th the family and I will be experiencing the magic for the very first time (DBF has never been either, but he is much less excited than I am). I am so very super stoked! I have been planning to go for 10 yrs and have been actively planning this trip for 6 months!



OMG so very exciting.  I'd love to hear more details about  your trip.  Where are you staying? You will have an amazing time.




D73 said:


> I made it back to the gym today for the first time since last March. Got my 45 minutes in on the eliptical and feel great to start my day this way.
> 
> Christopher


Great job getting back to the gym!!  





D73 said:


> I Made it through the questions and now still reading through all the posts. I have made it to page 60 and then of course those since I hve joined so I have another 30 pages to go. I joined 2 days ago yet it feels like I have been around for a lot longer. It is amazing how connected you get to another person you have never met in person by reading there posts. Wow some people have had some ups and downs for sure. And all along the way SUPPORT from the others.  Completely AWESOME.  I joined at the perfect time so that I was assigned to Team Donald.
> 
> And yes I have 2 cruises coming up in April, nearly B2B.  4 nights on the Dream, 2 nights at WDW and then 7 nights on the Fantasy for its second voyage.  I can't wait. I have been planning and plotting how to enjoy myself and at the same time maintain my weight loss that I will have achieved by that time. Gym visits, no elevators, lighter Breakfast and Lunch, avoid too much alcohol......I think I can do it.


It is amazing the support and inspiration to be found here if you are interested.  I have made so many true, good friends here from these challenges, and was lucky enough to meet many of them in person last year at the princess half marathon, and I met with Pamela(pjlla) earlier this winter when she was in our area.  It is so nice to have other like minded people on the journey with us, through all the ups and downs.  
Your vacation sounds just awesome!!  I'm a little jealous. I'm sure you will be able to maintain on vacation, or a little gain is ok, just as long as you get back on day one when your return home.



my3princes said:


> At the age of 39 I became a certified lifeguard again.  I was a lifeguard as a teenager and a new aquatic center opened locally.  I thought it would be a great Mom job so I went through the process and became a lifeguard again.  It wasn't as tough as I thought it would be, but it was a lot of 15 and 16 year olds that took the class.  I ended up lifeguarding for about a year, but ended up getting done when Hunter had his first seizure.  Those have stopped, but it was time to find a "big girl" job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping this posts as I was unable to get anything to post yesterday.  It must be time for the DIS to get a new server or two


The dis was a pain last night.  Being a lifeguard is awesome.  I am envious of those who can swim so well.  Of course I don't ever get to taking swim lessons like I think about. 



donac said:


> I just got an email from my gf's dh that her mother passed away on Sat.  She and I went out on Friday.  We usually go out during winter break but she was dealing with her mother.   This the 6th person of someone I know who has died since the first of the year and most of the people are at school.  There is no service so I will stop and get some flowers for Francine today or tomorrow.  I hope the new month changes all this.
> 
> I went to the movies and saw One for the Money with dh yesterday.  It was an enjoyable movie.  It won't win any awards but it had its funny moments.  The theater was pretty full.
> 
> I have to go grocery shopping today.   I will go after the dept luncheon.  I will plan my list while the kids are taking their exam.
> 
> Got my 20 minutes on my bike and 10  minutes of stretching.
> 
> Off to start my day.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


SO sorry about your friend. Tough to have so much loss in a short time.  Good job getting on the bike this morning.



D73 said:


> Have a great day Donald's. Will check back later when I am home again.
> 
> Christopher


I'm a little jealous you're work day is almost done, and I haven't started yet.



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Good morning!  I just wanted to say that I also saw One for the Money this weekend and totally agree with you.  It won't win any awards, but I really enjoyed it.  Funny thing...I took my daughter who is in 7th grade.  She knows I always say how funny the books in this series are and so with the movie coming out, she read number one so she could be ready.  Well as we're sitting in there and people were coming in, she said "I think we're the only people under 40 in here mom."  I laughed, and told her to speak for herself!  haha!!  I am 40 and these were my peeps!   But really, I think she was right, it was an older bunch


I've read some of her books but couldn't find the first stephanie plum book, so I didn't read that series.  I think I'll try to pick it up now and then see the movie when it's out on dvd.  I heard the books are great.

Have a wonderful day, Donalds!!


----------



## mikamah

It's monday, back to the grind for many of us, so I figure we can all do with a little disney dreaming and reminiscing.

Monday 1/30-QOTD-Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?


I went to wdw a few times before I had my son and always had a fabulous time, but it was definitely while planning his first trip for his 5th birthday that I started to fall in love with all things disney.  And probably fell head over heels when we walked into the MK on our first day there, chip and dale were out in front, and we met them, and ds absolutely loved them, they were teasing him, tickling him, and it was so amazing to see the sparkle in his eyes, and really, so many other times on that trip the magic came alive.  He didn't really like many rides, so I saw all the other magic that is disney, the characters, the shows, the amazing friendly castmembers that go out of their way to make you feel important, the opening ceremony on ds's birthday- I was bawling.  Yes, I'd say I fell in love on that trip, and it gets better and better each trip.


----------



## jillbur

JacksLilWench said:


> BUT.  I am most proud that I will NOT quit just because of a bad week.  That I will NOT quit just because I am discouraged.  That I WILL get to my goal and I WILL be successful.




That is an awesome attitude! 




D73 said:


> I am so glad my grading peiod is over and done. It was not fun to have it all due upon returning from Christmas break, but I see there are others here who had the same issue. Do any other theachers here count down the days to the next break as I do?  I love my job, but I love my breaks too.
> 
> Christopher



I count down day until breaks also. Sometimes, you just need to step away and relax. It helps me recharge and be a better teacher when I get back 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Okay~I wanted to respond to tons of people, but I don't have the time right now. And, I have a busy afternoon, so I hope to be on later. 

DS8 is getting his expander today. I hope it goes well and it's not too much of a pain! I made chicken noodle soup yesterday for today's dinner since we will be at the orthodontist. I think I will make meatballs tonight for tomorrow's dinner, so I can go straight to the gym right after work. The meatballs can cook in sauce in the crock pot all day tomorrow. 

I slacked on exercise this weekend, so I need to step it up a notch this week. Off to print out an IEP, so I will try to be back later!

Jill


----------



## D73

mikamah said:


> I've read some of her books but couldn't find the first stephanie plum book, so I didn't read that series.  I think I'll try to pick it up now and then see the movie when it's out on dvd.  I heard the books are great.
> 
> Have a wonderful day, Donalds!!



I love this series of books. My Dad introduced my to them this summer. I bought the first in paperback and have read 2 through 9 on my iPad by buying it on iBooks.

I am happy to send you my book #1 if you would like it. I am planning to clear out my extra books anyway.

Christopher


----------



## D73

mikamah said:


> It's monday, back to the grind for many of us, so I figure we can all do with a little disney dreaming and reminiscing.
> 
> Monday 1/30-QOTD-Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?



Well I blame the calendar. I was born on October 16, 1973 which is the 50th anniversary of the founding of the Walt Disney Company (then the Disney Brothers Cartoon Studios).  Now you know why my DISboard name is what it is. It pays homage to the D23.

As a toddler I fell in love with Mickey and my parents, especially mom, encouraged me to no end. She was at Disneyland in the Summer of '55 shortly after it opened. My first visit to WDW was when I was 6...Big Thunder Mountain had just opened. I was so excited and had been prepared for the trip from stories from my Grandparents who wintered near by. Oh what a magical experience.

We visited EPCOT the first summer it was open, 1983. And boy do I have memories of how long we waited in line for things. Yet we still managed to do everything in one day. From then I was truly hooked. My little red blood cells, primed from birth on such an auspicious day, sprouted little ears and they still run through my body at a million miles an hour. 

Christopher


----------



## Disneyluvr

mikamah said:


> It's monday, back to the grind for many of us, so I figure we can all do with a little disney dreaming and reminiscing.
> 
> Monday 1/30-QOTD-Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?



I have always loved Mickey Mouse and all things Disney. Growing up in AZ we went several times as a child. And now I have carried on that tradition and my own kids have been several times and my DD and 4 yr old niece are getting to be as obssessed as I am!



D73 said:


> Good morning all. Happy Monday.
> 
> I started my day this morning eating breakfast as some of you were posting your Sunday evening messages. I will do my best to clear a path of "wonderful day" for all of you as you start.
> 
> I made it back to the gym today for the first time since last March. Got my 45 minutes in on the eliptical and feel great to start my day this way.
> 
> My students have just come in so I must dash. But I will be back during morning recess to post some more.
> 
> Have a great week everyone!
> 
> Christopher



Good Afternoon to you Christopher! Thanks for paving the way for a great day for all of us! Your posts really are uplifting and I'm very glad you joined out team!
Love from ANOTHER Team Donald teacher!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

belledreamer said:


> I'd be spending the day at Hollywood Studios doing the 'American Idol Experience' (something I've never done yet) then go on 'The Great Movie Ride', ToT, 'Rockin Rollercoaster' and then go see "Beauty and the Beast: Live on Stage" a couple of times before hopping to MK for Wishes!
> I actually tried out for the American Idol experience and made it to the audition but not to the stage   It was fun since I was in front of a casting director for Disney!! Try it!!
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> Did much better on getting my calories in today.  Been trying extra hard to get all my fruits and veggies in for the day as well, so I had two serving of strawberries for breakfast.  Wasn't really that hungry at lunch, but remembering that I needing to keep my calories up, had a half peanut butter sandwich on whole wheat. YUMMY!
> 
> Went and had Greek food for the first time today, which was just ok.  I don't know if I'd get it again, but I did enjoy the salad I had with the pita bread.  We also had a delicious Tiramisu which by the time we split it amongst the table, ended up to be 3 fork-fulls; just enough to satisfy my sweet craving without feeling like I had gone overboard.
> 
> Thinking about trying out a new haircut to celebrate the new me.  Not sure yet so I'm heading to check out new hairstyles.
> 
> See everyone tomorrow!


I love Greek Salad!!  It's very low points even with the dressing (minus the regular feta...I use low fat)  
Get the new haircut!!  And if you can...try a new color (I went a little darker than my natural color and my eyes just popped!)  The washout color stuff is really easy and disappears in a few weeks!
Enjoy!



Disneyluvr said:


> I had a HORRIBLE weekend!! Here's the highlights:


Hang in there!!!  Today is a brand new day of a brand new week!!! Back on the wagon 



araes2102 said:


> Had a good day today, second day in a row of 30 minutes on the TM! Went to Costco and stocked up on healthy food. In fact I bought and made quinoa for the first time today. Cooked the quinoa in veggie broth, sauted chicken with onions and garlic, and then wilted spinach with the chicken and paired the dish with a fresh salad. Very yummy! Decided to completely replace rice with quinoa in our diet, just wish it wasn't so much more expensive.
> 
> So right now I am watching Cupcake Wars, makes me want one of these specialty cupcakes. Fortunately, I have not found a good cupcake shop in Tucson so my cravings are somewhat curbed by the idea of paying $4 for a so-so cupcake which would ruin my great OP day! So not worth it, but I better watch out if a good shop opens up around here!
> 
> Well, good night all! See you tomorrow for the beginning to great OP week!


LOVE LOVE LOVE Quinoa!  I always buy it at Costco since it is so much cheaper there than the local food store.
Dinner sounds like a winner to me!!



D73 said:


> And yes I have 2 cruises coming up in April, nearly B2B.  4 nights on the Dream, 2 nights at WDW and then 7 nights on the Fantasy for its second voyage.  I can't wait. I have been planning and plotting how to enjoy myself and at the same time maintain my weight loss that I will have achieved by that time. Gym visits, no elevators, lighter Breakfast and Lunch, avoid too much alcohol......I think I can do it.
> 
> §§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§
> 
> All right recess over so I have to teach again. Will be back to catch up on everyone else's other posts at lunch time.
> 
> Christopher


I am completely jealous of your cruises...yes, both of them!! You better take pictures and share them with us!!

I, too, am in education (College Counselor at an independent school) and love my kiddies!  Although today one of them is giving me a !!  Most days I am completely charmed by them!!!



donac said:


> Good Monday morning everyone.
> 
> It is nice not being the first one on here in the morning. I wish I had seen the Blast when it was at Epcot.  The boys would have loved it.
> 
> Congrats to the Lisa's who ran the Tinkerbell.
> 
> Giving 2 midterm exams today.  I have to enter my marking period grades and then grade midterms.
> 
> We are having a math dept lunch today.  It is at a local pizza place.  They have the thinnest pizza around.  I am planning to eat just one piece and have a salad.  We usually order a veggie one so that is what I will stick with.
> 
> I just got an email from my gf's dh that her mother passed away on Sat.  She and I went out on Friday.  We usually go out during winter break but she was dealing with her mother.   This the 6th person of someone I know who has died since the first of the year and most of the people are at school.  There is no service so I will stop and get some flowers for Francine today or tomorrow.  I hope the new month changes all this.
> 
> I went to the movies and saw One for the Money with dh yesterday.  It was an enjoyable movie.  It won't win any awards but it had its funny moments.  The theater was pretty full.
> 
> I have to go grocery shopping today.   I will go after the dept luncheon.  I will plan my list while the kids are taking their exam.
> 
> Got my 20 minutes on my bike and 10  minutes of stretching.
> 
> Off to start my day.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


Hi Dona!  That's a whole lot of grading at one time!  Good Luck!
I really want to see One for the Money but I don't want to ruin the characters I have in my head as opposed to those on the screen.  I heard that "Stephanie" was poorly cast with Katherine Heigel....personally I think Marisa Tomei would have been awesome.  What did you think about the casting?



mikamah said:


> It's monday, back to the grind for many of us, so I figure we can all do with a little disney dreaming and reminiscing.
> 
> Monday 1/30-QOTD-Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?


Disney feels like it has always been in my life.  My first trip was 1978 and I went off and on for most of my childhood.  In 2004 I went with three friends for New Years (after not going to Disney for 8 years or so) and that is when the "magic" happened.  I'm not sure what it was exactly but since that trip I have been a fanatic ever since. In 2010 I took my first (of hopefully many) trip to Disney with my nephew...age 3.  It was so amazing to watch him see Disney...or as he calls it "Mickey's House"...for the first time.  It was probably the most magical trip I have ever had...with the most tears as I watched him hug Donald on the last day of our trip (it took him 7 days to walk up to the characters by himself!)  Ok, I'm tearing up here just remembering!!!



jillbur said:


> Okay~I wanted to respond to tons of people, but I don't have the time right now. And, I have a busy afternoon, so I hope to be on later.
> 
> DS8 is getting his expander today. I hope it goes well and it's not too much of a pain! I made chicken noodle soup yesterday for today's dinner since we will be at the orthodontist. I think I will make meatballs tonight for tomorrow's dinner, so I can go straight to the gym right after work. The meatballs can cook in sauce in the crock pot all day tomorrow.
> 
> I slacked on exercise this weekend, so I need to step it up a notch this week. Off to print out an IEP, so I will try to be back later!
> 
> Jill



Best of luck to DS!!  Chicken noodle soup sounds yummy!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Good Morning my Donalds!!!
It's a chilly one here in NJ after a beautiful weekend in the 50's!  I'm feeling a little puffy today...no idea why....so I am loading up on water to clear me out.  I have spin tonight...maybe I just need a good sweat?  I'm gearing up for my first WW weight in this Wednesday!  I was OP all weekend except for the boatload of apples I ate yesterday? 

AWESOME NEWS ALERT!!!!
I was going to change my ticker today since I was thinking that my sister would not want to go to Disney with a 5 year old and an almost 1 year old BUT she confirmed last night that she still wants to go next year!!!  My only tiny little insy disappointment is that she thinks it would be better to stay at Wilderness Lodge in a 2 bedroom instead of 2 rooms at the Poly. Really, since my parents are paying I really can't complain about the accommodations.  So, I get to spent today actually pricing things out for the trip!!

Have a great day my friends who live in my computer 
Make great choices!!


----------



## jillbur

mikamah said:


> It's monday, back to the grind for many of us, so I figure we can all do with a little disney dreaming and reminiscing.
> 
> Monday 1/30-QOTD-Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?



Well, I have always loved WDW since I was a kid and my parents took us. I went a few times as a child and then never thought about it again until I had a family. So, I really fell in love planning my family's 1st trip last year (Jan 30-Feb 5, 2011). As soon as we were there and I saw my kids reactions, we were hooked. As soon as we left, DS8 asked when we could go back. I am planning abother trip in 2013, but it is hard with DH finishing school and hopefully finding a good job (oh, and that never ending possiblility of moving). 

So, I actually convinced DH to go in May of this year!! Just me and him for a long weekend. Flights are reasonably priced and we have about $300 in Disney gift cards right now that I was saving for next year, but can use in May. So we wouldn't have to spend much more than our flights. We probably won't even do the parks, just check out different resorts and resort restaurants (we never have time for this) Oh, and go to Downtown Disney (another thing we don't have time for). Sounds great, right? Nope~where DH works, he has to request vacation in January for the whole year. So, he put in to have off in July for our trip to Austin and May and September (another  weekend when he is off of school). So we have no idea if he'll get the May weekend off. And, we have no idea when he'll find out. I'm just hoping flights stay low and rooms are available, because it sounds wonderful to me  It's killing me not being able to book and make ADRs!!! 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Well, the Dis is slow for me again, so my lunch break is about over. I'll try to check in later. Btw~I am trying to drink as much water as I can during school, but the staff is cracking up because I have to go to the bathroom all the time! I'm at about 37 ounces right now and I'll have to go again between my next classes. But, I feel better drinking that much water, so I guess I shouldn't complain. If my work had an award for bathroom breaks, I'd totally win it! 


Jill


----------



## donaldandpirates

I am in the midst of a HUGE project with work, so I can't respond right now to everyone the way I would like to.  hopefully, I'll get in another break later on tonight and post properly.  



mikamah said:


> A big congratulations to Lisa (liesel) and Lisa (lisah0711) from team mickey on finishing the Tinkerbell half marathon!!!!



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  We'd love to hear about the whole experience! 




::Snow_White:: said:


> Just wanted to say I love your profile picture, I am a big DW fan too! I'm actually watching Doctor Who: "Midnight" as I'm typing this. David Tennant is my favorite doctor, but I am loving Matt Smith.


So happy to see another Who fan! 



mikamah said:


> Monday 1/30-QOTD-Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?



I'd been a few times growing up and we Disneymoon'ed there, but when we went back in 2007 was when I really fell in love.   There wasn't one thing in particular.  I guess being an adult and having a place to go that was completely it's own world without any worries or everyday stress was what made me want to go back again and again.


I made some good choices yesterday (i.e., protein bar instead of a donut, etc.) but I ate too much of those good choices.   I'm trying to get back on track today and drinking as much water as I can.  I hope all the Donalds are having a good day, and I'll check back in tonight.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hope everyone is having a great day. Enjoying my day off of exercising. Have homework for my classes to do tonight as well as some cleaning. Have been having a hard time drinking enough water the past 2 days. Don't get to drink very much during school. Long and tiring day!



mikamah said:


> It's monday, back to the grind for many of us, so I figure we can all do with a little disney dreaming and reminiscing.
> 
> Monday 1/30-QOTD-Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?





Well, my bedroom design when I was a baby was Minnie Mouse, so it's really all my mom's fault! I grew up on all the disney  movies, always had disney toys, and my mom always wanted to go to WDW so we went for the first time when I was around 4/5. We have been 4 times since I was born. Now that I'm older I appreciate more of the art of the movies and the history behind Walt. My love just keeps growing!


----------



## belledreamer

mikamah said:


> Monday 1/30-QOTD-Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?



Well my first trip to Disney World was when I was 2 and 20+ times later, it's still as magical as it's always been.  But now that I'm older, I find myself appreciating the little details that makes Disney what it is.  Not to mention the food!

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

So I got the haircut...  Length's fine, but my bangs make me think that she took a bowl and just cut...  Oh well.  Hair grows back.  Besides, it looks great with my hats and if I brush it forward, it almost looks like Justin Bieber hair. 

Not too much going on this evening.  Baking a chicken, steaming some broccoli and I made one of my favorite dishes: Dirty Rice!!


----------



## buzz5985

mikamah said:


> It's monday, back to the grind for many of us, so I figure we can all do with a little disney dreaming and reminiscing.
> 
> Monday 1/30-QOTD-Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?



My first trip was in 1976.  The CYO was going and my parents told me if I wanted to go I had to pay for it myself.  I turned 16 the previous summer and started working at my first job.  We actually came home for our family vacation so I could start.  I will never forget walking onto Main Street for the first time.  

Sorry I have been MIA for a few days.  Trying to get all mine and my fathers (he has dementia and is in Assisted Living) paperwork straightened out for the end of year, taxes, etc.  I really hate paperwork.

Congrats to all the losers, welcome to all the new people.  Come out and post, we don't bite.  

Janis


----------



## cjdj4

Hi Everyone! Crazy fun weekend for me. Loved bring in the parade. I still have the scars from the corset, lol! I also ate/drank terrible all day on Sat. I got right back on the horse yesterday. Today I have been good all day, too. I am sorry I have not been replying to everyone, but I am just a wee bit overwhelmed with school, work, and family.



mikamah said:


> Saturday 1/28 QOTD- It's the weekend!  Wish we all could head to our favorite disney park for the weekend!  If you were at a disney park right now, what would you be doing?



I'd be at EPCOT getting ready to eat and drink around the world.



mikamah said:


> Sunday 1/29 QOTD-Today is the inaugural Disneyland Tinkerbell Half-Marathon, so our question is honor of Tinkerbell and all our Wishers running today, including our Biggest Loser members- Lisah0711 and Liesel, also known as the Lisabelles.  Looking back on your healthy journey, share something you have done or are doing that makes you most proud?



Congrats to those of you who ran this past weekend. I am most proud that I ran the Princess Hlaf last year. It was so much fun!



mikamah said:


> Monday 1/30-QOTD-Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?


 
It started after we brought DD in 2009! I lived within 60 miles from WDW for 14 years at the time I just never thought about it until DD. Now I love it!


----------



## dvccruiser76

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


First some stats

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------71!
not reporting in for 1 week-----8
not reporting in for 2 weeks----5
not reporting in for 3 weeks----10
Excused--------------------------1
weigh ins-------------------------47
gains-----------------------------6
maintains------------------------5
losses----------------------------34
new or returning members ----2


Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 4!
This weeks group loss = 59.0 pounds! 
Average percentage of weight lost 0.63 % 
Total group weight loss so far 310.4 pounds! 

AWESOME!

Retention Rate (compared to the 72 participants we had sign up for our start week on January 1st)
68% (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 4? 

The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Mickey Week 4 Superstars!! 
*#10 - 1.26% - Rememberthemagic98 
#9 - 1.28% - my3princes  
#8 - 1.31% - donaldandpirates 
#7 - 1.34% - mikamah 
#6 - 1.43% - areas2102 
#5 - 1.45% - GoofyPredsFan 
#4 - 1.64 - VirataMama4  
#3 - 1.72% - amykathleen2005 
#2 - 1.96% - belledreamer *
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Team Mickey Spring Challenge Week 4 Biggest Loser is: 
*#1 - 4.41% - 6Smiles *

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day!
*Congratulations 6Smiles!!! *

What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week! :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version







or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 


Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## belledreamer

dvccruiser76 said:


> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 4?
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Mickey Week 4 Superstars!!
> #10 - 1.26% - Rememberthemagic98
> #9 - 1.28% - my3princes
> #8 - 1.31% - donaldandpirates
> #7 - 1.34% - mikamah
> #6 - 1.43% - areas2102
> #5 - 1.45% - GoofyPredsFan
> #4 - 1.64 - VirataMama4
> #3 - 1.72% - amykathleen2005
> *#2 - 1.96% - belledreamer *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Mickey Spring Challenge Week 4 Biggest Loser is:
> #1 - 4.41% - 6Smiles



I made the top 10!!  That was one of my goals for this challenge, to make the top 10 at least once.  I'm so happy! 

And congrats to all our fellow teammates!  We're doing great!


----------



## Mary•Poppins

Disneyluvr said:


> I had a HORRIBLE weekend!! Here's the highlights:
> 
> 1. DD had away games and competetions (she's a high school cheerleader) Fri and Sat and didn't get in town before midnight both nights. And since she's only 14 and can't drive and DH works graveyards, I had to go pick her up! Problem? I had training Sat and Sun at my school and I have to get up at 4:45 am to leave by 5:45! (I drive an hour and we start at 7am) So not much sleep!
> 
> 2. Extremely boring workshops and too much yummy treats!!
> 
> 3. Had a big fight with DH over nothing really (I think I was just being a cranky toddler from no sleep, LOL) so feeling sorry for myself made eating junk so much easier!
> 
> 4. Sitting here typing this feeling like crap physically cause I ate crap and my body is not used to it and mentally and emotionally cause I know how hard I have been working to change my habits and I let one crappy weekend undo it all.
> 
> But I am thankful that tomorrow is a brand new day to start over!!



I am so sorry for your horrible weekend!   When you wrote at the beginning of January about all the inservice you have to do on the weekends ... I was feeling bad for you then.  Tomorrow will be better ... and January is almost over!



mikamah said:


> It's monday, back to the grind for many of us, so I figure we can all do with a little disney dreaming and reminiscing.
> 
> Monday 1/30-QOTD-Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?



I went to Disney World when I was 8 and in High school as a kid.  And it was fun ... but not that exciting for me.  However, when I had my own children was when I really loved Disney.  The unfortunate part is my husband hates Disney .  I have taken my children two times without him.  He does promise that he will go again with me someday ....  He hates waiting in lines and combined with the heat ... I end up having a very grumpy husband.  So, we all had a good time on our last two trips (him ... not going and us).  But I would love his company someday.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Disney feels like it has always been in my life.  My first trip was 1978 and I went off and on for most of my childhood.  In 2004 I went with three friends for New Years (after not going to Disney for 8 years or so) and that is when the "magic" happened.  I'm not sure what it was exactly but since that trip I have been a fanatic ever since. In 2010 I took my first (of hopefully many) trip to Disney with my nephew...age 3.  It was so amazing to watch him see Disney...or as he calls it "Mickey's House"...for the first time.  It was probably the most magical trip I have ever had...with the most tears as I watched him hug Donald on the last day of our trip (it took him 7 days to walk up to the characters by himself!)  Ok, I'm tearing up here just remembering!!!
> 
> AWESOME NEWS ALERT!!!!
> I was going to change my ticker today since I was thinking that my sister would not want to go to Disney with a 5 year old and an almost 1 year old BUT she confirmed last night that she still wants to go next year!!!  My only tiny little insy disappointment is that she thinks it would be better to stay at Wilderness Lodge in a 2 bedroom instead of 2 rooms at the Poly. Really, since my parents are paying I really can't complain about the accommodations.  So, I get to spent today actually pricing things out for the trip!!
> 
> Have a great day my friends who live in my computer
> Make great choices!!



This still sounds wonderful!   I am just jealous you have a trip planned.  ... and going with your nephew will be really fun!



dvccruiser76 said:


> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> Reminders:
> -after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge  can re-start at any time, though
> -if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused
> 
> 
> First some stats
> 
> LOSERS:
> Current Participants-------------71!
> not reporting in for 1 week-----8
> not reporting in for 2 weeks----5
> not reporting in for 3 weeks----10
> Excused--------------------------1
> weigh ins-------------------------47
> gains-----------------------------6
> maintains------------------------5
> losses----------------------------34
> new or returning members ----2
> 
> 
> Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 4!
> This weeks group loss = 59.0 pounds!
> Average percentage of weight lost 0.63 %
> Total group weight loss so far 310.4 pounds!
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> Retention Rate (compared to the 72 participants we had sign up for our start week on January 1st)
> 68% (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!
> 
> 
> Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)
> 
> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 4?
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Mickey Week 4 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 1.26% - Rememberthemagic98
> #9 - 1.28% - my3princes
> #8 - 1.31% - donaldandpirates
> #7 - 1.34% - mikamah
> #6 - 1.43% - areas2102
> #5 - 1.45% - GoofyPredsFan
> #4 - 1.64 - VirataMama4
> #3 - 1.72% - amykathleen2005
> #2 - 1.96% - belledreamer *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Mickey Spring Challenge Week 4 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 4.41% - 6Smiles *
> 
> Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.
> 
> Have a healthy day!
> *Congratulations 6Smiles!!! *
> 
> What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week! :



Congrats everyone ... especially 6Smiles!  That is great!


----------



## Mary•Poppins

belledreamer said:


> I made the top 10!!  That was one of my goals for this challenge, to make the top 10 at least once.  I'm so happy!
> 
> And congrats to all our fellow teammates!  We're doing great!



You go girl!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

D73 said:


> Good morning all. Happy Monday.
> 
> I started my day this morning eating breakfast as some of you were posting your Sunday evening messages. I will do my best to clear a path of "wonderful day" for all of you as you start.
> 
> I made it back to the gym today for the first time since last March. Got my 45 minutes in on the eliptical and feel great to start my day this way.
> 
> My students have just come in so I must dash. But I will be back during morning recess to post some more.
> 
> Have a great week everyone!
> 
> Christopher



Hi Chris Im glad to see we have a male added to our team to balance out all these wonderful women.  Your morning posts seem so bright and cheery.  Glad you are part of our team.  Nice to meet you.



D73 said:


> And yes I have 2 cruises coming up in April, nearly B2B.  4 nights on the Dream, 2 nights at WDW and then 7 nights on the Fantasy for its second voyage.  I can't wait. I have been planning and plotting how to enjoy myself and at the same time maintain my weight loss that I will have achieved by that time. Gym visits, no elevators, lighter Breakfast and Lunch, avoid too much alcohol......I think I can do it.



wow how cool is that.  plenty of motivation to keep you going and you seem to have a great plan while you are there.



mikamah said:


> It's monday, back to the grind for many of us, so I figure we can all do with a little disney dreaming and reminiscing.
> 
> Monday 1/30-QOTD-Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?



I went to disney a few time with my family and once with my best girlfriends when we graduated high school.  I loved it but did not fall in love with it.  We did our honeymoon there and stayed at the AKL in 2003 and I think I began with a crush and then while planning our 1st family trip there in 09 I found the disboards and it was all history.  I am absolutely in love now with disney and planning disney vacations.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> AWESOME NEWS ALERT!!!!
> I was going to change my ticker today since I was thinking that my sister would not want to go to Disney with a 5 year old and an almost 1 year old BUT she confirmed last night that she still wants to go next year!!!  My only tiny little insy disappointment is that she thinks it would be better to stay at Wilderness Lodge in a 2 bedroom instead of 2 rooms at the Poly. Really, since my parents are paying I really can't complain about the accommodations.  So, I get to spent today actually pricing things out for the trip!!



so exciting.  Glad your sister wants to still go.  Im sure you will enjoy the WL.  



buzz5985 said:


> Trying to get all mine and my fathers (he has dementia and is in Assisted Living) paperwork straightened out for the end of year, taxes, etc.  I really hate paperwork.



thanks for reminding me Janis.  I had planned to do our taxes tonight. oops.  guess that will have to wait til tomorrow.  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> Reminders:
> -after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge  can re-start at any time, though
> -if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused
> 
> 
> First some stats
> 
> LOSERS:
> Current Participants-------------71!
> not reporting in for 1 week-----8
> not reporting in for 2 weeks----5
> not reporting in for 3 weeks----10
> Excused--------------------------1
> weigh ins-------------------------47
> gains-----------------------------6
> maintains------------------------5
> losses----------------------------34
> new or returning members ----2
> 
> 
> Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 4!
> This weeks group loss = 59.0 pounds!
> Average percentage of weight lost 0.63 %
> Total group weight loss so far 310.4 pounds!
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> Retention Rate (compared to the 72 participants we had sign up for our start week on January 1st)
> 68% (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!
> 
> 
> Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)
> 
> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 4?
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Mickey Week 4 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 1.26% - Rememberthemagic98
> #9 - 1.28% - my3princes
> #8 - 1.31% - donaldandpirates
> #7 - 1.34% - mikamah
> #6 - 1.43% - areas2102
> #5 - 1.45% - GoofyPredsFan
> #4 - 1.64 - VirataMama4
> #3 - 1.72% - amykathleen2005
> #2 - 1.96% - belledreamer *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Mickey Spring Challenge Week 4 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 4.41% - 6Smiles *
> 
> Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.
> 
> Have a healthy day!
> *Congratulations 6Smiles!!! *
> 
> What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week! :
> 
> This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or use this
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
> followed by
> 
> or we have a medium version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or use this
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
> followed by
> 
> and we have a small version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or use
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
> followed by
> 
> 
> Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!



congratulations you all totally rock.  

**********************************************************

OK Im playing a little catch up.  I at least scrolled through the past few days and I have answers to Kathy's wonderful questions I missed.  

Jen A- I hope all is ok with your DS.  Sending lots of prayers your way.

Fri QOTD: I really dont have a favorite snack but lately I have been having either sugar free jello with sugar free whip cream, fat free no butter popcorn, or sometimes I will get the skinny cow cookies and cream ice cream sandwiches. Love them.

Sat QOTD: Well if I were at disney right now I probably would be in bed.  Traveling with young kids on most nights has us back to the hotel by 10.  But if I could say what I would want to do tomorrow it would be to see rope drop at MK and have breakfast at Main Street Bakery.  Can you believe I have never seen MK rope drop.

Sun QOTD- My best accomplishment in the past 10 years other than having my kids and getting married has been getting myself healthy for the first time in a long time and doing something I thought was unimaginable and that was complete the princess half marathon.  It was the most amazing day ever.

CONGRATS TO OUR TINKS AKA LISABELLES.  LISAH AND LIESEL.  IM SO PROUD OF YOU LADIES FOR COMPLETING THE TINK ON SUNDAY.

**********************************************************

Great News tonight::::::  I just got home a little while ago from booking our next trip to the world.  We are going with my parents and doing an 8 night 9 day trip.  Its the longest I have ever stayed them and I am looking forward to being able to have some down time during our trip and not feel like I have to go, go, go to squeeze everything in.  My boys are going to be so excited when I tell them.  They have an idea but dont know for sure.  We got a pirate room at the CBR.  It is the farthest room from the food court and pool but at least it will give me extra exercise on top of the millions of steps I will be taking that trip.  The only thing maybe I shouldnt mention is we got deluxe dining because we plan to do alot of table service meals and a few that are 2 credits.  I am really going to need a good plan for this one.  So I now have until Oct 5 to get to my goal weight.  Only 46lbs to go!!!! I can totally get there if I keep my focus.

Eating has still gone well and tomorrow will be an entire month of no soda or fast food.  I cant tell you how great I feel.  Thanks to all of you for helping to keep me on a good path.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

Just had to pop in-

QOTD-My love of Disney started when I was young.  My parents took us to the opening of MK in Oct 1971, you should see how diff main st and things looked.  I have seen old maps, tickets that they still have. I was 6.  The next yr I celebrated my 7th birthday in DL.  How cool is that?   The first time we stayed at Contemporary was around 73? and it cost $35 a night which my parents felt was a fortune.

They used to take us almost every yr right after the super bowl in jan.  We would have the car ready and packed and drive through the night.  I still remember how excited we would be to hit the fla welcome center.

We had Dis souvs around always, the Sunday night show,...I have try to ipass that onto my DH and 2 DS's. 

I think it must be working because We just booked another Dream cruise to go in April on a Fla res rate and because my sons begged us to go again before they would bth be in the vibe(14+club)which would be sept.  DH also said why don't we stay the rest of the wk in Orlando-either Dis or UO. (Which of course I planned to anyway) 

And he wants to go over Mem Day weekend when the boys and I are going to the homeshool conv/SWW which he hasn't been doing the last few yrs.  I think its because we are staying at BCV, but I'm happy he wants to be there.

I'm dealing with the last 3 days of eating crackers, bananas, bland starchy stuff due to stomach trouble.  This has happened every now and again but I feel lousy.  No exercise, starchy blah food,and my tummy hurts. I'm finally a little better tonight,all the pepcid and previcid, but now stressing over DS.  He cam home with an arm injury from ice hockey.  I'll be going for x-rays in the am.  I'm hoping for no breaks,the swelling isn't too bad.  I'm just happy it's not his head.  He's always played Defense and now that the boys are in HS they are really big! He's 5'10 and 190 and nowhere near the biggest on the teams.

Ok-off to finish the laundry!


----------



## trinaweena

Hello all! Long time no talk! I think my biggest problem is energy! I have "time" but I don't necessarily have the energy after school and work.  So sorry I havent been keeping up!

I have consistanly posting a 1lb loss every week, and ive been awful about excercising and tracking my calories.  I think learning healthy habits has really helped me still be able to "diet" when i'm not focused on trying.  I went to the gym last monday and had a really fantastic run. 30 minutes at a 12 minute a mile pace. I was so happy and so proud..and then I was sore for a week! 

I havent been eating that much in general because im still having stomach problems! Its awful! I caught out dairy  and haven been feeling ok, and then i started adding it back in and felt find with greek yogurt, coat cheese, and butter. Last nigtt I had a calzone and i thought I was going to die! I got so sick, so then I was sick all day at school

I'm about to go to bed now  i need to get to bed earlier 

i will try to check in this week


----------



## araes2102

D73 said:


> And yes I have 2 cruises coming up in April, nearly B2B.  4 nights on the Dream, 2 nights at WDW and then 7 nights on the Fantasy for its second voyage.  I can't wait. I have been planning and plotting how to enjoy myself and at the same time maintain my weight loss that I will have achieved by that time. Gym visits, no elevators, lighter Breakfast and Lunch, avoid too much alcohol......I think I can do it.



How exciting, I am super jealous! A cruise is on my bucket list but is likely years and years away. I would LOVE to do a Disney cruise though. Have a great time and post lots and lots of pics! 



mikamah said:


> OMG so very exciting.  I'd love to hear more details about  your trip.  Where are you staying? You will have an amazing time.



We are going for 6 days and staying at the Park Vue Inn (love that they have bunk beds!). This is really my dream vacation and I am so excited! I discovered these boards because of this trip and I feel like I have come home! I so can't wait to see my kids' faces when we first walk up main street and see Sleeping Beauty's castle and the statue of Walt and Mickey! OMG I am tearing up! Which leads me to the QOTD...



mikamah said:


> Monday 1/30-QOTD-Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?



It seems I fit right in with so many of you... I have always loved Disney: movies, music, Walt, all of it! But I really discovered a passion for Disney when I started planning our upcoming vacation. Just dreaming of how the magic will affect my children makes me cry! My dad has loved Winnie the Pooh since he was a child and shared that with us growing up. It was always his dream to go to Disney, but we never did. Money was tight growing up and we actually only ever took one family vacation (a weekend in Santa Cruz... we lived in the Bay area). Now, I have that dream to take my kids (though we have taken quite a few family vacations, they are mostly to visit family back in the Bay area). I am so glad to have these boards... both for the planning and for the support on my reaching my weight loss goal in time for Disney!




RemembertheMagic98 said:


> AWESOME NEWS ALERT!!!!
> I was going to change my ticker today since I was thinking that my sister would not want to go to Disney with a 5 year old and an almost 1 year old BUT she confirmed last night that she still wants to go next year!!!  My only tiny little insy disappointment is that she thinks it would be better to stay at Wilderness Lodge in a 2 bedroom instead of 2 rooms at the Poly. Really, since my parents are paying I really can't complain about the accommodations.  So, I get to spent today actually pricing things out for the trip!!



How exciting! Sounds like an awesome trip! You will have a great time (and look great doing it)!



jillbur said:


> Btw~I am trying to drink as much water as I can during school, but the staff is cracking up because I have to go to the bathroom all the time! I'm at about 37 ounces right now and I'll have to go again between my next classes. But, I feel better drinking that much water, so I guess I shouldn't complain. If my work had an award for bathroom breaks, I'd totally win it!



I totally feel you! That is so me in my office too! In fact  have to go AGAIN! And have great trip in May! Sounds like a wonderful trip you and your honey are planning.



dvccruiser76 said:


> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 4!
> This weeks group loss = 59.0 pounds!
> Average percentage of weight lost 0.63 %
> Total group weight loss so far 310.4 pounds!
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 4?
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Mickey Week 4 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 1.26% - Rememberthemagic98
> #9 - 1.28% - my3princes
> #8 - 1.31% - donaldandpirates
> #7 - 1.34% - mikamah
> #6 - 1.43% - araes2102
> #5 - 1.45% - GoofyPredsFan
> #4 - 1.64 - VirataMama4
> #3 - 1.72% - amykathleen2005
> #2 - 1.96% - belledreamer *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Mickey Spring Challenge Week 4 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 4.41% - 6Smiles *



Wow, we have some amazing numbers! Yay us! And congrats to all of the losers, especially 6Smiles!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi Chris Im glad to see we have a male added to our team to balance out all these wonderful women.  Your morning posts seem so bright and cheery.  Glad you are part of our team.  Nice to meet you.
> 
> Ditto
> 
> Great News tonight::::::  I just got home a little while ago from booking our next trip to the world.  We are going with my parents and doing an 8 night 9 day trip.  Its the longest I have ever stayed them and I am looking forward to being able to have some down time during our trip and not feel like I have to go, go, go to squeeze everything in.  My boys are going to be so excited when I tell them.  They have an idea but dont know for sure.  We got a pirate room at the CBR.  It is the farthest room from the food court and pool but at least it will give me extra exercise on top of the millions of steps I will be taking that trip.  The only thing maybe I shouldnt mention is we got deluxe dining because we plan to do alot of table service meals and a few that are 2 credits.  I am really going to need a good plan for this one.  So I now have until Oct 5 to get to my goal weight.  Only 46lbs to go!!!! I can totally get there if I keep my focus.



Wow, that sounds amazing! You will have such a wonderful vacation! Sending you  because I know you will reach your goal!



4HOLIDAYS said:


> I think it must be working because We just booked another Dream cruise to go in April on a Fla res rate and because my sons begged us to go again before they would bth be in the vibe(14+club)which would be sept.  DH also said why don't we stay the rest of the wk in Orlando-either Dis or UO. (Which of course I planned to anyway).



Ohhh, a cruise! Jealous! Have a great time!

************************************************

Not too much going on here.... 3rd day in a row of 30 mins of exercise, yay! Had a good OP day and looking forward to tomorrow! Have a great OP week Donalds!


----------



## D73

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I am completely jealous of your cruises...yes, both of them!! You better take pictures and share them with us!!



Oh yes, I will share for sure. I am hoping to put together a TR. Especially after reading through Melissa's (melmar136)TR. I have a solid example of what to do.

  I do need a new camera before this trip though. So any reccomendations from anyone for a good quality and easy to use camera would be greatly appreciated.  Just send me a PM. 



cjdj4 said:


> I'd be at EPCOT getting ready to eat and drink around the world.



I thought I was the only one who did that. 



belledreamer said:


> I made the top 10!!  That was one of my goals for this challenge, to make the top 10 at least once.  I'm so happy!



CONGRATULATIONS!!!  No you just adjust your goal to be that you want to make the top 10 at least twice!!!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi Chris Im glad to see we have a male added to our team to balance out all these wonderful women.  Your morning posts seem so bright and cheery.  Glad you are part of our team.  Nice to meet you.



Thank you so much. It is a pleasure to be amongst such a strong group of women.  Though I have to admit  that I thought for a while there was another guy around the boards somewhere named Tom.   I could not figure out why so many posts were talking about him but he never seemed to post on his own. It was after reading another 4 or 5 posts that  I realized TOM was a what not a who......

 But it is all good. I chuckled at myself and kept reading.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> **********************************************************
> 
> Great News tonight::::::  I just got home a little while ago from booking our next trip to the world.  We are going with my parents and doing an 8 night 9 day trip.  Its the longest I have ever stayed them and I am looking forward to being able to have some down time during our trip and not feel like I have to go, go, go to squeeze everything in.  My boys are going to be so excited when I tell them.  They have an idea but dont know for sure.  We got a pirate room at the CBR.  It is the farthest room from the food court and pool but at least it will give me extra exercise on top of the millions of steps I will be taking that trip.  The only thing maybe I shouldnt mention is we got deluxe dining because we plan to do alot of table service meals and a few that are 2 credits.  I am really going to need a good plan for this one.  So I now have until Oct 5 to get to my goal weight.  Only 46lbs to go!!!! I can totally get there if I keep my focus.



I admit I have done the same thing for my 2 days at WDW between my cruises in April......like I need to have extra food in between cruises. But you hit it right on the head: you need a good plan. 

There are lots of resources to find the menus at the restaurants where you are planning to eat. Find them and really go through them to determine what are the best options for you. Then when you go into the the restaurant, you only need to open the menu long enough to check that your planned meal is still on the menu. Even better, you can do that while you are waiting to be seated. If your plan is still there, you don't even need to look at the other possible temptations.

And WDW is one of the best places to go because the servers and chefs are very helpful in making sure the diners are able to eat what is good for them. Ask them to substitute some steamed vegetables in place of the bed of risotto that your steak is supposed to be served on.....or ask that any sauce or dressing is served on the side so that you have control of how much you use.

Top this all off with the fact that more and more there are Healthier choices appearing on the menus.

The Dining Plans are good money savers especially for a family. Just make your plan and you will not only save the $$$ but be able to enjoy eating as well without the guilt....well a little less guilt maybe.



4HOLIDAYS said:


> but now stressing over DS.  He cam home with an arm injury from ice hockey.  I'll be going for x-rays in the am.  I'm hoping for no breaks,the swelling isn't too bad.  I'm just happy it's not his head.  He's always played Defense and now that the boys are in HS they are really big! He's 5'10 and 190 and nowhere near the biggest on the teams.



Please keep us informed about the results of the doctor visit. Our thoughts are with you.



trinaweena said:


> I have consistanly posting a 1lb loss every week, and ive been awful about excercising and tracking my calories.  I think learning healthy habits has really helped me still be able to "diet" when i'm not focused on trying.  I went to the gym last monday and had a really fantastic run. 30 minutes at a 12 minute a mile pace. I was so happy and so proud..and then I was sore for a week!



But you are continuing in the right diretion. 1 pound a week is good pace. Getting a bit complacent about writing your calories down and getting the exercise done is something we all face. And in actual fact I would probably say it's "normal". But what is not acceptable is if we see ourselves sliding and do not do anything about it. I definitely don't see that from you! Despite all the stumbling blocks you are still going! That's the true definition of awesome to me.

§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§

HAPPY TUESDAY EVERYONE!!!

So yesterday was rather stressful day in all ares of life except my eating. Thankfully, I have my plan set out and when other things go wrong in my day, my food intake has remained rock solid.

This morning up to a strange glow coming through my window. I had not seen that glow at all this year. I jumped up to look out and yup, I was right. SNOW!  When it snows the street lights reflect very differently and send this warm yellowy glow through my window.

This is the first snow we have had in the town where I live. There has been plenty (too much actually) in the higher elevations but just a rainy winter down in the valley along the lake. 

As I looked at it I had to smile. Not because it meant a delay of school (unheard of here) but it reminded me that no matter how messed up the day was before.....no matter how muddy the street was.....no matter if I was way off program or stressed out or wishing I could crawl in a hole. No matter what, that like a fresh blanket of snow in the morning, my day is fresh....wiped-clean....ready for a new start.  So up I got, ready to put the first footprints in that new snow, marking my way on this journey.  OK...I'll stop now. Getting schmaltzy....sorry  Have to say though.....not my usual first thoughts of the morning.  Scared me a little.

CONGRATULATIONS to everyone on keeping on. Great results on the Weekly Stats and all of you have a right to be super proud. WAY TO GO TEAM DONALD.

All right, break time is nearly over.  See you all later.


----------



## donac

Good Tuesday morning everyone.  

One more day of midterms.  I graded all the ones I have given.  I actually had someone fail my calc exam.  The scale is so generous I have never had any fail before.  

Busy day yesterday.  Exams and then we had our math dept midterm lunch.  I did okay.  Unsweetened iced tea, salad with oil and vinegar and one slice of very thin crust pizza with peppers and onions.  Then I went grocery shopping and cooked dinner.  I went over to the local high school to work on costumes (I got an email yesterday that the costume person wanted to meet last night but when I got there she was not there.  I texted her and she said she could come and meet me but it takes her a while to get there so I said I was going home.  She doesn't have a full time job so she can decide on a whim to go.  I have to plan.  We will work it out.

I have a lot to do at school so I have to go. 

Congrats to all the winners this week.  Keep up the good work. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Hi Again-remember me
 Sorry I havent posted in a wee while but I'm back Dis was so slow I ended up just reading everyones posts-loved all the QOTD answers- I will try to keep up from now on
 I didnt realise there was a BL recipe thread so I'm going to go have a wee peek at that

Hope everyone has a healthy and happy day today


----------



## mikamah

Good morning everyone!

I'm sorry I don't have time for replies to everyone today, but I totally loved reading all your answers to the qotd yesterday.  It makes me want to plan another trip, and it makes me feel so normal in my disney obsession.  (sitting in my minnie mouse t-shirt and mickey earrings)

We had dinner at a friends last night, and came home late, so I didn't get on here, and we went to bed early.  This whole work-life thing interferes with my dis time.  She had made a pasta/chicken dish, and I had just a small serving, probably a little over a cup, with more salad, and it was delicious, so I did good not having seconds.  

I took a short walk with the dog today, and am bringing her to day care, so she will get plenty of exercise there today.  I am orienting a new girl at work, so I can't even pop in and read here during the day.  I need to act professional.  Luckily it's just this week while her preceptor is on vacation.



D73 said:


> I am happy to send you my book #1 if you would like it. I am planning to clear out my extra books anyway.
> 
> Christopher


thank you so much, but i just requested it at the library, so I am all set.  That is very sweet of you to offer.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> AWESOME NEWS ALERT!!!!
> I was going to change my ticker today since I was thinking that my sister would not want to go to Disney with a 5 year old and an almost 1 year old BUT she confirmed last night that she still wants to go next year!!!  My only tiny little insy disappointment is that she thinks it would be better to stay at Wilderness Lodge in a 2 bedroom instead of 2 rooms at the Poly. Really, since my parents are paying I really can't complain about the accommodations.  So, I get to spent today actually pricing things out for the trip!!


That is soooooo exciting!!  WL is beautiful too, and you'll just have to visit the Poly for a Lapu lapu or two for all of us wishing we could be there with you.



jillbur said:


> So, I actually convinced DH to go in May of this year!! Just me and him for a long weekend. Flights are reasonably priced and we have about $300 in Disney gift cards right now that I was saving for next year, but can use in May. So we wouldn't have to spend much more than our flights. We probably won't even do the parks, just check out different resorts and resort restaurants (we never have time for this) Oh, and go to Downtown Disney (another thing we don't have time for). Sounds great, right? Nope~where DH works, he has to request vacation in January for the whole year. So, he put in to have off in July for our trip to Austin and May and September (another  weekend when he is off of school). So we have no idea if he'll get the May weekend off. And, we have no idea when he'll find out. I'm just hoping flights stay low and rooms are available, because it sounds wonderful to me  It's killing me not being able to book and make ADRs!!!
> Jill


Hope it all works out for your trip!!  Of course you could book the adrs before the trip is booked, I don't think that's bad luck or anything.



dvccruiser76 said:


> Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 4!
> This weeks group loss = 59.0 pounds!
> Average percentage of weight lost 0.63 %
> Total group weight loss so far 310.4 pounds!
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> Retention Rate (compared to the 72 participants we had sign up for our start week on January 1st)
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Mickey Week 4 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 1.26% - Rememberthemagic98
> #9 - 1.28% - my3princes
> #8 - 1.31% - donaldandpirates
> #7 - 1.34% - mikamah
> #6 - 1.43% - areas2102
> #5 - 1.45% - GoofyPredsFan
> #4 - 1.64 - VirataMama4
> #3 - 1.72% - amykathleen2005
> #2 - 1.96% - belledreamer *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Mickey Spring Challenge Week 4 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 4.41% - 6Smiles *


Whoo hoo!! congrats 6Smiles and all the to losers!! 

 I am thrilled to see my name up there too, and even more happy that I am still on track this week!!

Thanks you so much Sue for all the time you put into the weightkeeping, especially during this busy tax season for you.


mommyof2Pirates said:


> Great News tonight::::::  I just got home a little while ago from booking our next trip to the world.  We are going with my parents and doing an 8 night 9 day trip.  Its the longest I have ever stayed them and I am looking forward to being able to have some down time during our trip and not feel like I have to go, go, go to squeeze everything in.  My boys are going to be so excited when I tell them.  They have an idea but dont know for sure.  We got a pirate room at the CBR.  It is the farthest room from the food court and pool but at least it will give me extra exercise on top of the millions of steps I will be taking that trip.  The only thing maybe I shouldnt mention is we got deluxe dining because we plan to do alot of table service meals and a few that are 2 credits.  I am really going to need a good plan for this one.  So I now have until Oct 5 to get to my goal weight.  Only 46lbs to go!!!! I can totally get there if I keep my focus.
> 
> Eating has still gone well and tomorrow will be an entire month of no soda or fast food.  I cant tell you how great I feel.  Thanks to all of you for helping to keep me on a good path.


Be sure to plan the morning for opening ceremony at mk on your trip, and bring some tissues.   Congrats on a month without soda or fast food!!  That is awesome!!



4HOLIDAYS said:


> Just had to pop in-
> 
> QOTD-My love of Disney started when I was young.  My parents took us to the opening of MK in Oct 1971, you should see how diff main st and things looked.  I have seen old maps, tickets that they still have. I was 6.  The next yr I celebrated my 7th birthday in DL.  How cool is that?   The first time we stayed at Contemporary was around 73? and it cost $35 a night which my parents felt was a fortune.
> 
> !


Oh, imagine a room at the Contemporary for 35 dollars a night.  It is amazing to think about the rise of costs since I've been an adult, but also the rise in salary too since graduating nursing school, so it is what it is, I guess.  But I still don't feel like I could splurge on the contemporary.  You're parents were better budgeters than I am.



D73 said:


> Thank you so much. It is a pleasure to be amongst such a strong group of women.  Though I have to admit  that I though for a while there was another guy around the boards somewhere named Tom.   I could not figure out why so many posts were talking about him but he never seemed to post on his own. It was after reading another 4 or 5 posts that  I realized TOM was a what not a who......
> .


  Sorry you'll have to get used to those complaints hanging around with a bunch of women.  I bet  you can handle it. 
Enjoy the snow, and I love your positive attitude starting the day off right.



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Hi Again-remember me
> Sorry I havent posted in a wee while but I'm back Dis was so slow I ended up just reading everyones posts-loved all the QOTD answers- I will try to keep up from now on
> I didnt realise there was a BL recipe thread so I'm going to go have a wee peek at tha


Hi there!  Hope you are doing well.  The slow dis has really been a pain sometimes. 

  Make good choices today.  I saw this quote the other day.   
Six months from now you won't remember how those cookies tasted, but 6 months from now you will be able to see results from doing the right thing. 

Have a great day!!


----------



## mikamah

Tuesday 1/31- QOTD-We are all on the same journey to good health and weight loss. When did the journey start for you? Was weight something you always struggled with or has it crept up on you over the years?


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

mikamah said:


> Tuesday 1/31- QOTD-We are all on the same journey to good health and weight loss. When did the journey start for you? Was weight something you always struggled with or has it crept up on you over the years?



Honestly, I have always been really lucky with my weight until about my mid twenties.  Actually right before I started gaining weight I seriously considered taking some weight gain stuff because I was so scrawny.  I mean I ate like a big man!!  Well I got married right about that time and that is when I slowly started gaining weight.  Not much to complain about until after my second child.  I had him when I was 29.  I am 40 now, so I guess mostly my 30's were my weight gain years.  I think that is why it's hard for me in a different way then someone who has struggled most of their life.  Although none of us like it!!  At this point in my life, my goal is more to be healthy, not just skinny.
--Lynda


----------



## D73

mikamah said:


> Tuesday 1/31- QOTD-We are all on the same journey to good health and weight loss. When did the journey start for you? Was weight something you always struggled with or has it crept up on you over the years?



Perhaps you recall that I have termed this as PROJECT ROLLER COASTER BUTT with one of my goals being able to fit the restraints of a roller coaster this summer. Well, my weight has been a roller coaster ride all my life.

When I was a kid  I was HUSKY. I was surrounded by a family that are food-a-holics. Still are. Watched my mother on WW when I was very young - when a weekly helping of liver was a requirement. YUCK.

And thus started the life of ups and downs. My weight Roller Coaster. And you know what.....this is one roller coaster that I am ready to come into the station and get off and never have to rides the ups again.


----------



## jillbur

dvccruiser76 said:


> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> Reminders:
> -after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge  can re-start at any time, though
> -if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused
> 
> 
> First some stats
> 
> LOSERS:
> Current Participants-------------71!
> not reporting in for 1 week-----8
> not reporting in for 2 weeks----5
> not reporting in for 3 weeks----10
> Excused--------------------------1
> weigh ins-------------------------47
> gains-----------------------------6
> maintains------------------------5
> losses----------------------------34
> new or returning members ----2
> 
> 
> Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 4!
> This weeks group loss = 59.0 pounds!
> Average percentage of weight lost 0.63 %
> Total group weight loss so far 310.4 pounds!
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> Retention Rate (compared to the 72 participants we had sign up for our start week on January 1st)
> 68% (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!
> 
> 
> Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)
> 
> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 4?
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Mickey Week 4 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 1.26% - Rememberthemagic98
> #9 - 1.28% - my3princes
> #8 - 1.31% - donaldandpirates
> #7 - 1.34% - mikamah
> #6 - 1.43% - areas2102
> #5 - 1.45% - GoofyPredsFan
> #4 - 1.64 - VirataMama4
> #3 - 1.72% - amykathleen2005
> #2 - 1.96% - belledreamer *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Mickey Spring Challenge Week 4 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 4.41% - 6Smiles *
> 
> Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.
> 
> Have a healthy day!
> *Congratulations 6Smiles!!! *
> 
> What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week! :
> 
> This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or use this
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
> followed by
> 
> or we have a medium version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or use this
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
> followed by
> 
> and we have a small version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or use
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
> followed by
> 
> 
> Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!




Congrats to the Top 10! Team Donald is doing great! Yay!




4HOLIDAYS said:


> I'm dealing with the last 3 days of eating crackers, bananas, bland starchy stuff due to stomach trouble.  This has happened every now and again but I feel lousy.  No exercise, starchy blah food,and my tummy hurts. I'm finally a little better tonight,all the pepcid and previcid, but now stressing over DS.  He cam home with an arm injury from ice hockey.  I'll be going for x-rays in the am.  I'm hoping for no breaks,the swelling isn't too bad.  I'm just happy it's not his head.  He's always played Defense and now that the boys are in HS they are really big! He's 5'10 and 190 and nowhere near the biggest on the teams.
> 
> Ok-off to finish the laundry!



Hope you're feeling better soon and DS is okay!




trinaweena said:


> Hello all! Long time no talk! I think my biggest problem is energy! I have "time" but I don't necessarily have the energy after school and work.  So sorry I havent been keeping up!
> 
> I have consistanly posting a 1lb loss every week, and ive been awful about excercising and tracking my calories.  I think learning healthy habits has really helped me still be able to "diet" when i'm not focused on trying.  I went to the gym last monday and had a really fantastic run. 30 minutes at a 12 minute a mile pace. I was so happy and so proud..and then I was sore for a week!
> 
> I havent been eating that much in general because im still having stomach problems! Its awful! I caught out dairy  and haven been feeling ok, and then i started adding it back in and felt find with greek yogurt, coat cheese, and butter. Last nigtt I had a calzone and i thought I was going to die! I got so sick, so then I was sick all day at school
> 
> I'm about to go to bed now  i need to get to bed earlier
> 
> i will try to check in this week



Sorry you're still having stomach issues. But even being so busy, you're doing great with your losses!




araes2102 said:


> Not too much going on here.... 3rd day in a row of 30 mins of exercise, yay! Had a good OP day and looking forward to tomorrow! Have a great OP week Donalds!



That's some good exercise! Keep it up!




D73 said:


> Thank you so much. It is a pleasure to be amongst such a strong group of women.  Though I have to admit  that I though for a while there was another guy around the boards somewhere named Tom.   I could not figure out why so many posts were talking about him but he never seemed to post on his own. It was after reading another 4 or 5 posts that  I realized TOM was a what not a who......
> 
> But it is all good. I chuckled at myself and kept reading.
> 
> 
> 
> This morning up to a strange glow coming through my window. I had not seen that glow at all this year. I jumped up to look out and yup, I was right. SNOW!  When it snows the street lights reflect very differently and send this warm yellowy glow through my window.
> 
> This is the first snow we have had in the town where I live. There has been plenty (too much actually) in the higher elevations but just a rainy winter down in the valley along the lake.




 Oh my I almost just spit out my Dunkin Donuts coffee reading this (and I only splurge on DD once or twice a month)! So funny!

Snow~I am knocking on wood right now...I live in western PA (in the snow belt off of Lake Erie) and we have had a mild winter so far (and I am loving it). We had snow last year solid from November through March and it sucked. This year we've only had a little. Today is supposed to be 50  I would love a whole winter with no snow. But, glad it put you in good spirits 



donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning everyone.
> 
> One more day of midterms.  I graded all the ones I have given.  I actually had someone fail my calc exam.  The scale is so generous I have never had any fail before.



I've had students fail tests before (which I never thought possible) and then I realized they just don't care. But, I teach in alternative ed. Last nine weeks I had final grades that ranged from 0% (yes~the child did nothing) to 100% (because I'm an awesome teacher lol). 




mikamah said:


> Hope it all works out for your trip!!  Of course you could book the adrs before the trip is booked, I don't think that's bad luck or anything.
> 
> Make good choices today.  I saw this quote the other day.
> Six months from now you won't remember how those cookies tasted, but 6 months from now you will be able to see results from doing the right thing.
> 
> Have a great day!!



Funny you mentioned the adrs. I started looking at resort restaurants in case we don't do the parks and I was going to check availablility today. 

Great quote! I'll remember it the next time I want an Oreo 




mikamah said:


> Tuesday 1/31- QOTD-We are all on the same journey to good health and weight loss. When did the journey start for you? Was weight something you always struggled with or has it crept up on you over the years?



I started gaining weight when I went off to college. But, I really gained a lot with my first baby (DS8). He weighed 10 pounds 9 ounces (he was like a 3 month old) and I gained quite a bit with him. When he was about 2, I was sick of looking at myself and being so tired, so I hit the gym and healthy food. After DS5 was born, I did gain back about 25 pounds over the next few years. I restarted my journey to lose about 20 pounds in the fall and found the fall BL challenge. And, I am proud to say since my first weigh in during the fall challenge, I have lost 10 pounds  Now I have another 10-15 to go!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

DS8 got his expander in, and after much gagging, he is doing better. I can actually understand him now and he's not slurping spit as much. Poor thing. It's got to suck to have that metal bar across the roof of your mouth!

DS wasn't long at the orthodontist, so I made it to my circuit training class. It is so much fun and a great workout. I may try Spinning on Wednesday. I'll probably fall of the bike after 5 minutes! But, I want to try new things, and I have 2 friends who go to that class, so I may push myself to go. We'll see what the family schedule looks like.

Well, I am off to get some work done before the students get here. I hope everyone has a great day!

Jill


----------



## VirataMama4

duplicate post


----------



## VirataMama4

Finally got a new laptop!  My netbook pooped out (ok, DS's can of rootbeer exploded  and ruined the wireless card) about 3 weeks ago and I've been using an old dinosaur of a thing.  It moves way slow and with the Dis running slow, It was a nightmare.  

I was shocked to see my name at one of the top 10 biggest losers of the week!   I am worried about this week since its TOM and for some reason I always lose weight the 1st day of TOM but gain a bunch during it.   I am staying op and have been exercising, so hopefully I'll at least maintain this week. 

I did Week 4 Day 1 of c25k yesterday!  I didn't think I was going to make the 5 min runs, but took the speed down to more of a fast walk and jogged it.  I might have to repeat this week a time or two.  

QOTD:
I've been gaining weight since I had my DD.  I've lost and gained it back a few times.  I'm hoping this time, I can change my thought process and keep it off.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Congrats to the Top 10!!

QOTD: I lost about 40 lbs between my freshman and sophomore year of high school because it just kind of "hit me" that I could do whatever I wanted and be healthy since I was overweight. That got me hooked and then with stress, upcoming graduation, college, the pounds started creeping back each year until I gained about 30lbs back by senior year. I still looked fine because I would exercise off and on, but then school would get in the way. And now, here I am! Luckily since I kicked butt early on in high school I've still been pretty conscious of my decisions regarding health so nothing too drastic has happened, but it's still not what I want.

-----
Will come back and reply to others later today, gotta head out for class soon!

Yesterday wasn't a great day for food. I went over about 200 calories and somehow allowed myself to sneak a reeses in there. It's difficult when I don't have exercise to work off the extra since it was a rest day. Didn't eat that well, but wasn't anything major so today is a new day! I got a juicer for my birthday so I made homemade apple juice and it was delicious. Having a pinneaple-apple juice this morning. Going to have to try out the vegetable juice recipes.

Wonderful day to start week 2 of half-marathon training. 3 mile walk/run for me! Hope you all have a fantastic day!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

cjdj4 said:


> Hi Everyone! Crazy fun weekend for me. Loved bring in the parade. I still have the scars from the corset, lol! I also ate/drank terrible all day on Sat. I got right back on the horse yesterday. Today I have been good all day, too. I am sorry I have not been replying to everyone, but I am just a wee bit overwhelmed with school, work, and family.


YAY!!! So glad the parade went well   Hang in there with the daily life stuff!  We are here for support!



dvccruiser76 said:


> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 4?
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Mickey Week 4 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 1.26% - Rememberthemagic98
> #9 - 1.28% - my3princes
> #8 - 1.31% - donaldandpirates
> #7 - 1.34% - mikamah
> #6 - 1.43% - areas2102
> #5 - 1.45% - GoofyPredsFan
> #4 - 1.64 - VirataMama4
> #3 - 1.72% - amykathleen2005
> #2 - 1.96% - belledreamer *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Mickey Spring Challenge Week 4 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 4.41% - 6Smiles *



Wow!  So happy I made the top 10! Slow and steady wins the race here!  I'm looking for a nice lose this week too...we'll see!  CONGRATS!!! to all the losers this week! Especially 6smiles!!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Great News tonight::::::  I just got home a little while ago from booking our next trip to the world.  We are going with my parents and doing an 8 night 9 day trip.  Its the longest I have ever stayed them and I am looking forward to being able to have some down time during our trip and not feel like I have to go, go, go to squeeze everything in.  My boys are going to be so excited when I tell them.  They have an idea but dont know for sure.  We got a pirate room at the CBR.  It is the farthest room from the food court and pool but at least it will give me extra exercise on top of the millions of steps I will be taking that trip.  The only thing maybe I shouldnt mention is we got deluxe dining because we plan to do alot of table service meals and a few that are 2 credits.  I am really going to need a good plan for this one.  So I now have until Oct 5 to get to my goal weight.  Only 46lbs to go!!!! I can totally get there if I keep my focus.
> 
> Eating has still gone well and tomorrow will be an entire month of no soda or fast food.  I cant tell you how great I feel.  Thanks to all of you for helping to keep me on a good path.


WOOOOHOOOO!!  The boys are going to be so excited (as I KNOW you are excited too!)  I would love to spend 9 days there!  I wouldn't feel so much pressure to do it all.  So excited to see pics from the Pirate room at CBR!  Deluxe Dining is a dream but I agree, a plan would be a smart move (so much food!) but the more interesting restaurants are 2 credits and I would hate to miss any of them!!  Enjoy planning!!!



4HOLIDAYS said:


> I think it must be working because We just booked another Dream cruise to go in April on a Fla res rate and because my sons begged us to go again before they would bth be in the vibe(14+club)which would be sept.  DH also said why don't we stay the rest of the wk in Orlando-either Dis or UO. (Which of course I planned to anyway)
> 
> And he wants to go over Mem Day weekend when the boys and I are going to the homeshool conv/SWW which he hasn't been doing the last few yrs.  I think its because we are staying at BCV, but I'm happy he wants to be there.
> 
> I'm dealing with the last 3 days of eating crackers, bananas, bland starchy stuff due to stomach trouble.  This has happened every now and again but I feel lousy.  No exercise, starchy blah food,and my tummy hurts. I'm finally a little better tonight,all the pepcid and previcid, but now stressing over DS.  He cam home with an arm injury from ice hockey.  I'll be going for x-rays in the am.  I'm hoping for no breaks,the swelling isn't too bad.  I'm just happy it's not his head.  He's always played Defense and now that the boys are in HS they are really big! He's 5'10 and 190 and nowhere near the biggest on the teams.
> 
> Ok-off to finish the laundry!



Can you adopt me???  I would love to cruise!!!
So sorry your tummy is not cooperating....and nervous stomach doesn't help!!  I hope DS is ok 



trinaweena said:


> Hello all! Long time no talk! I think my biggest problem is energy! I have "time" but I don't necessarily have the energy after school and work.  So sorry I havent been keeping up!
> 
> I have consistanly posting a 1lb loss every week, and ive been awful about excercising and tracking my calories.  I think learning healthy habits has really helped me still be able to "diet" when i'm not focused on trying.  I went to the gym last monday and had a really fantastic run. 30 minutes at a 12 minute a mile pace. I was so happy and so proud..and then I was sore for a week!
> 
> I havent been eating that much in general because im still having stomach problems! Its awful! I caught out dairy  and haven been feeling ok, and then i started adding it back in and felt find with greek yogurt, coat cheese, and butter. Last nigtt I had a calzone and i thought I was going to die! I got so sick, so then I was sick all day at school
> 
> I'm about to go to bed now  i need to get to bed earlier
> 
> i will try to check in this week


Trina, Miss you posting here!!  Glad the dairy is ok...try gluten!  I swear, it has made all the difference in the world for me!!  Hope you are feeling better soon



araes2102 said:


> We are going for 6 days and staying at the Park Vue Inn (love that they have bunk beds!). This is really my dream vacation and I am so excited! I discovered these boards because of this trip and I feel like I have come home! I so can't wait to see my kids' faces when we first walk up main street and see Sleeping Beauty's castle and the statue of Walt and Mickey! OMG I am tearing up! Which leads me to the QOTD...
> 
> Not too much going on here.... 3rd day in a row of 30 mins of exercise, yay! Had a good OP day and looking forward to tomorrow! Have a great OP week Donalds!


AWWWWWW!  So excited to hear about your trip and the magic moments   Disney is simply the best place in the world!



D73 said:


> Thank you so much. It is a pleasure to be amongst such a strong group of women.  Though I have to admit  that I thought for a while there was another guy around the boards somewhere named Tom.   I could not figure out why so many posts were talking about him but he never seemed to post on his own. It was after reading another 4 or 5 posts that  I realized TOM was a what not a who......
> 
> But it is all good. I chuckled at myself and kept reading
> 
> I just laughed really hard....lol  Sorry we didn't explain things to you!  Glad you figured it out
> 
> HAPPY TUESDAY EVERYONE!!!
> 
> So yesterday was rather stressful day in all ares of life except my eating. Thankfully, I have my plan set out and when other things go wrong in my day, my food intake has remained rock solid.
> 
> This morning up to a strange glow coming through my window. I had not seen that glow at all this year. I jumped up to look out and yup, I was right. SNOW!  When it snows the street lights reflect very differently and send this warm yellowy glow through my window.
> 
> This is the first snow we have had in the town where I live. There has been plenty (too much actually) in the higher elevations but just a rainy winter down in the valley along the lake.
> 
> As I looked at it I had to smile. Not because it meant a delay of school (unheard of here) but it reminded me that no matter how messed up the day was before.....no matter how muddy the street was.....no matter if I was way off program or stressed out or wishing I could crawl in a hole. No matter what, that like a fresh blanket of snow in the morning, my day is fresh....wiped-clean....ready for a new start.  So up I got, ready to put the first footprints in that new snow, marking my way on this journey.  OK...I'll stop now. Getting schmaltzy....  Have to say though.....not my usual first thoughts of the morning.  Scared me a little.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS to everyone on keeping on. Great results on the Weekly Stats and all of you have a right to be super proud. WAY TO GO TEAM DONALD.
> 
> All right, break time is nearly over.  See you all later.


I love snow too!!  I usually know when it snows when I hear the horrible sound of the landscaping company plowing the parking lot!!  Wish it was just some different lighting!  Enjoy it!



donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning everyone.
> 
> One more day of midterms.  I graded all the ones I have given.  I actually had someone fail my calc exam.  The scale is so generous I have never had any fail before.
> 
> Busy day yesterday.  Exams and then we had our math dept midterm lunch.  I did okay.  Unsweetened iced tea, salad with oil and vinegar and one slice of very thin crust pizza with peppers and onions.  Then I went grocery shopping and cooked dinner.  I went over to the local high school to work on costumes (I got an email yesterday that the costume person wanted to meet last night but when I got there she was not there.  I texted her and she said she could come and meet me but it takes her a while to get there so I said I was going home.  She doesn't have a full time job so she can decide on a whim to go.  I have to plan.  We will work it out.
> 
> I have a lot to do at school so I have to go.
> 
> Congrats to all the winners this week.  Keep up the good work.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


A fail?? Wow, that's surprising...usually the kids who take the AP classes are very motivated?
Good luck with the costumes!!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Hi Again-remember me
> Sorry I havent posted in a wee while but I'm back Dis was so slow I ended up just reading everyones posts-loved all the QOTD answers- I will try to keep up from now on
> I didnt realise there was a BL recipe thread so I'm going to go have a wee peek at that
> 
> Hope everyone has a healthy and happy day today


Thanks for stopping in!!  Miss you!



mikamah said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> We had dinner at a friends last night, and came home late, so I didn't get on here, and we went to bed early.  This whole work-life thing interferes with my dis time.  She had made a pasta/chicken dish, and I had just a small serving, probably a little over a cup, with more salad, and it was delicious, so I did good not having seconds.
> 
> Work seems to get in the way all the time!!
> 
> That is soooooo exciting!!  WL is beautiful too, and you'll just have to visit the Poly for a Lapu lapu or two for all of us wishing we could be there with you.
> You bet I will be hanging at the Poly for some Lapu lapu....and a dole whip!
> 
> Make good choices today.  I saw this quote the other day.
> Six months from now you won't remember how those cookies tasted, but 6 months from now you will be able to see results from doing the right thing.
> 
> Have a great day!!


LOVE the quote!!! I will remember this when I see those treats in the faculty lounge!



mikamah said:


> Tuesday 1/31- QOTD-We are all on the same journey to good health and weight loss. When did the journey start for you? Was weight something you always struggled with or has it crept up on you over the years?


I have always struggled with my weight.  Can't remember a time since high school that I felt truly healthy.  So, now is my time!  Between the gym, WW, and all of you, I know I can do it!!!



jillbur said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> DS8 got his expander in, and after much gagging, he is doing better. I can actually understand him now and he's not slurping spit as much. Poor thing. It's got to suck to have that metal bar across the roof of your mouth!
> 
> DS wasn't long at the orthodontist, so I made it to my circuit training class. It is so much fun and a great workout. I may try Spinning on Wednesday. I'll probably fall of the bike after 5 minutes! But, I want to try new things, and I have 2 friends who go to that class, so I may push myself to go. We'll see what the family schedule looks like.
> 
> Well, I am off to get some work done before the students get here. I hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> Jill


Hugs to your DS...expander must be painful!  So glad you are willing to try spin!  I was just there last night!! Let me know how it goes!!



VirataMama4 said:


> Finally got a new laptop!  My netbook pooped out (ok, DS's can of rootbeer exploded  and ruined the wireless card) about 3 weeks ago and I've been using an old dinosaur of a thing.  It moves way slow and with the Dis running slow, It was a nightmare.
> 
> I was shocked to see my name at one of the top 10 biggest losers of the week!   I am worried about this week since its TOM and for some reason I always lose weight the 1st day of TOM but gain a bunch during it.   I am staying op and have been exercising, so hopefully I'll at least maintain this week.


Congrats on the new computer!! I love shiny new things!



::Snow_White:: said:


> -----
> Will come back and reply to others later today, gotta head out for class soon!
> 
> Yesterday wasn't a great day for food. I went over about 200 calories and somehow allowed myself to sneak a reeses in there. It's difficult when I don't have exercise to work off the extra since it was a rest day. Didn't eat that well, but wasn't anything major so today is a new day! I got a juicer for my birthday so I made homemade apple juice and it was delicious. Having a pinneaple-apple juice this morning. Going to have to try out the vegetable juice recipes.
> 
> Wonderful day to start week 2 of half-marathon training. 3 mile walk/run for me! Hope you all have a fantastic day!


Oh, pineapple-apple juice sounds yummy!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Good Morning DOnalds!
I'm home this morning waiting for the guys to come and clean my dryer vent...the 9-11am window is slowing closing in and still no guys!!!  Not that I have anything to do at work  but it's just annoying that I seem to be last on the list!

Had an AMAZING workout last night!!  Spin class was interval work and between that and my 10 minute warmup on the TM, I burned 660 calories  So crazy!!!

OP today so far but low on the H2O...I better step it up!

Have a great day!!  I will check in later with you all!


----------



## Scraggy

mikamah said:


> Tuesday 1/31- QOTD-We are all on the same journey to good health and weight loss. When did the journey start for you? Was weight something you always struggled with or has it crept up on you over the years?



Sheesh, it took a long time to even get onto DIS and read or post anything. 

I was thin until my late 20s.  I had a job that required me to walk all the time. My entire company was closed down and jobs were taken overseas. I then had a sedentary job. I kept eating the way I did when I walked all the time. I gained 40 pounds pretty quick.
I lost that weight, but went back to eating things I shouldn't (pizza, sugar filled cereal, huge bagels, etc.).  I wear a 1x in clothes. I'd like to wear a medium.

I am embarrassed to be me right now. I"m serious. Everyone in my family is thin except me. Everyone on DH's side of the family are thin, too. Then there's me.

This is going to sound so petty and stupid, but I started my weight loss on 12/31.  My goal was 10 pounds in a month.  I'm at 9.4.  I'm .6 pounds from my monthly goal weight.  I've tried so hard.  I know that 9.4 pounds is good, but I'm disappointed.  I'm hoping to lose another 10 pounds in February, but I'm having a hysterectomy on 2/22, so I don't know how that will do for my weight loss.

Well, it's in the 50s here today , so my little dog and I are going for a long walk. She's little so I'll carry  her part way. She likes that. An outside cat follows us when we walk. We look pretty comical with a chubby chick, her cute little dog and this big old Maine Coon cat walking together for a mile or so.

Have a good one!!


----------



## belledreamer

mikamah said:


> Tuesday 1/31- QOTD-We are all on the same journey to good health and weight loss. When did the journey start for you? Was weight something you always struggled with or has it crept up on you over the years?



I was actually underweight and petite for a while until my preteen years.  But becoming a teenager brought on hormones and growth spurts which led to me eating way more than I should and not of the right food.  It was like I could never get full.  Not to mention that from about age 12-14 I battled with depression which included eating junk as a comfort.

I don't think it seriously hit me that there was a problem until about December 2011 when I had my blood pressure taken and it had spiked to 155/98, way too high for anyone, much less a girl in her 20's and 215 lbs was unacceptable for me.

(My blood pressure's back down in the 120's now.) 

That's why I'm glad I've found this awesome group; not just to keep me accountable to my weight but to have such great support and advice from people who have been through it too and made it out on top.  Not to mention that my parents have never really struggled with their weight, so all you have been able to help in ways that they couldn't.  And it shows.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

mikamah said:


> Tuesday 1/31- QOTD-We are all on the same journey to good health and weight loss. When did the journey start for you? Was weight something you always struggled with or has it crept up on you over the years?



I was one of those lucky skinny girls who ate anthing and everything and never so much as thought about what I weighed until I had baby number 2 and was a really heavy 130lbs Oh how I'd love to be even close to that now It was really when I hit 35 that I started to care and now aged another 11years and 3stone later I am finally doing something other than talking about it This is the first time I've actually paid more than lipservice to losing weight and it is working for the first time ever
Thanks for all the support and advice


----------



## melmar136

Catching up again!  

Thanks Christopher for reading through my TR.  I'll finish it one of these days!   

I'm so glad it is February tomorrow!  January hasn't been the best month.  Now, DD is sick with another migraine and a stomach bug at the same time.  Blah.  My stomach is a little off, but hoping that helps with the weight loss this week!  

Tuesday 1/31- QOTD-We are all on the same journey to good health and weight loss. When did the journey start for you? Was weight something you always struggled with or has it crept up on you over the years?
I would say that I remember thinking I was "fat" starting in 4th grade.  I look at pictures from then, and realize I was a normal, average kid.  Not sure if this has to do with the fact that my mom was overweight and always on a diet or what.  I thought I was fat in high school but probably was only a little overweight, maybe 15 pounds.  I stayed fairly the same weight for a long time, and think I gained more due to emotional eating after my mom died and I got divorced within 2 years.  I've had to struggle since then to lose and keep it off.


----------



## Ruthie5671

mikamah said:


> Tuesday 1/31- QOTD-We are all on the same journey to good health and weight loss. When did the journey start for you? Was weight something you always struggled with or has it crept up on you over the years?



My journey started very early on.  I was a chubby kid, a plus sized teenager and a fluffy adult.  I don't ever remember a time where I thought "gee, I'm good at this number".  I hope that I will be able to stick to this long-term so that eventually it will become a habit and a way of life.  Of course I stumbled a bit yesterday, but today has been better.  I need to get back over to Lowe's and walk some more.  Of course part is because I'm so stinking busy at work and the other is that I just haven't been all that motivated.  I should be - deep down I know it will help and do me good and make me feel better.  I just need to do it.  Not tonight though - I'm working until 7:30-8. 

Congratulations to all the losers this week.  Some day I'll make the rock star list!!!!!


----------



## my3princes

mikamah said:


> It's monday, back to the grind for many of us, so I figure we can all do with a little disney dreaming and reminiscing.
> 
> Monday 1/30-QOTD-Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?



My love of Disney was NOT love at first sight.  Our first trip was our honeymoon, at FW in a tent in July.  It was hot, Disney was just MK, MGM and Epcot and MGM was new, not nearly the size it is now   We actually looked forward to going home.  Fast foward 5 1/2 years and 2 kids.  That first trip with the boys was "magical".  I remember Nick crying on our last night because he didn't want to leave.



mikamah said:


> Tuesday 1/31- QOTD-We are all on the same journey to good health and weight loss. When did the journey start for you? Was weight something you always struggled with or has it crept up on you over the years?



I did not have weight issues until my pregnancies.  I gained so much and never lost it all with any of them.  3 kids and 7 years later I had and extra 70 lbs.  I decided in 2003 that it was time to lose, lost 50 lbs in 4 months and did good at keeping it off for the first 5 or so years, then it became much harder, then age 40 came and it became even harder.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

1/31 QOTD-  I was thin until my DH!  His parents had arestaurant and would always eat late-still do.  DH always wanted to eat later and had to be a full meal not just a litttle something.  SO, I put on 50 lbs with DH in 2 yrs before wedding and lost 30 to marry at 140.  

Then came the boys!  Gestational Diabetes with 1st-not a good sign, gained a lot, tough preg and never lost it all.  2nd baby was a tough preg,started with a week + in hospital with pancriatitus, gained a lot, but delivered a 9 1/2 healthy boy!  Again, never lost it all.

When I hit about 35 I started getting so tired , I reached for sugar, caffine, more sugar...bad cycle,more weight and it just kept going until last year.

I am going slow but steady and hope I nevr have to do this again.

BTW, my DS did break his arm in hockey last night.  Full arm cast for 6 wks!  I feel so bad for him.  He is out for the rest of the season, can't play his video,or pc games, and worst, he will still be in a cast for his 16th birthday.  I am thankful though that it's only an arm, which really is no big deal.  There are so many worse things that can happen in this sport.

I've been running all day and am tired.  I have my ck up with my Doc tomarrow to see how I'm doing with blod work,bp and such.  Hopefully , it's all good.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

mikamah said:


> Tuesday 1/31- QOTD-We are all on the same journey to good health and weight loss. When did the journey start for you? Was weight something you always struggled with or has it crept up on you over the years?



I use to think i had a weight problem in high school but as i get older i realize i was far from it. I just thought i should be one of those skinny petite girls. Well even at my goal weight i will never be that.

I struggled a bit after high school once i stopped playing 3 sports year round. I went up and down 15-20lbs for a few years. Then i reached a great weight and felt fantastic for my wedding. A few months later a got pregnant and its been a yo yo of weight gain and loss since.  I have been gaining and loosing the same 30lbs for the past 5 yrs. Its very frustrating.

Im replying from my tablet so sorry to make this short. I officially lost 12lb for the month. I aimed for 10 so since feb is a short month i am aiming for 8.

Today was gorgeous out but i only got to enjoy it while i stood outside waiting for my dad to bring me some gas. Yep my car ran out of it..... just sums up the kind of day i had.

I have a lot going on at work tomorrow and i will just be so glad when the wk is over.


----------



## donaldandpirates

dvccruiser76 said:


> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> Reminders:
> -after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge  can re-start at any time, though
> -if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused
> 
> 
> First some stats
> 
> LOSERS:
> Current Participants-------------71!
> not reporting in for 1 week-----8
> not reporting in for 2 weeks----5
> not reporting in for 3 weeks----10
> Excused--------------------------1
> weigh ins-------------------------47
> gains-----------------------------6
> maintains------------------------5
> losses----------------------------34
> new or returning members ----2
> 
> 
> Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 4!
> This weeks group loss = 59.0 pounds!
> Average percentage of weight lost 0.63 %
> Total group weight loss so far 310.4 pounds!
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> Retention Rate (compared to the 72 participants we had sign up for our start week on January 1st)
> 68% (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!
> 
> 
> Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)
> 
> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 4?
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Mickey Week 4 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 1.26% - Rememberthemagic98
> #9 - 1.28% - my3princes
> #8 - 1.31% - donaldandpirates
> #7 - 1.34% - mikamah
> #6 - 1.43% - areas2102
> #5 - 1.45% - GoofyPredsFan
> #4 - 1.64 - VirataMama4
> #3 - 1.72% - amykathleen2005
> #2 - 1.96% - belledreamer *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Mickey Spring Challenge Week 4 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 4.41% - 6Smiles *
> 
> Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.
> 
> Have a healthy day!
> *Congratulations 6Smiles!!! *


Cool!  I made the top ten!  Congrats to everyone on all the losses this week!!!




mommyof2Pirates said:


> Great News tonight::::::  I just got home a little while ago from booking our next trip to the world.  We are going with my parents and doing an 8 night 9 day trip.  Its the longest I have ever stayed them and I am looking forward to being able to have some down time during our trip and not feel like I have to go, go, go to squeeze everything in.  My boys are going to be so excited when I tell them.  They have an idea but dont know for sure.  We got a pirate room at the CBR.  It is the farthest room from the food court and pool but at least it will give me extra exercise on top of the millions of steps I will be taking that trip.  The only thing maybe I shouldnt mention is we got deluxe dining because we plan to do alot of table service meals and a few that are 2 credits.  I am really going to need a good plan for this one.  So I now have until Oct 5 to get to my goal weight.  Only 46lbs to go!!!! I can totally get there if I keep my focus.



We stayed in the pirate rooms in 2010.  I really enjoyed it, but the walking was a bit much to Old Port Royale.  Granted, I could do it now without any problems.   I really enjoyed the theme at CBR -- so relaxing and the pool was AWESOME!!!  Your boys will love it!    



trinaweena said:


> Hello all! Long time no talk! I think my biggest problem is energy! I have "time" but I don't necessarily have the energy after school and work.  So sorry I havent been keeping up!
> 
> I have consistanly posting a 1lb loss every week, and ive been awful about excercising and tracking my calories.  I think learning healthy habits has really helped me still be able to "diet" when i'm not focused on trying.  I went to the gym last monday and had a really fantastic run. 30 minutes at a 12 minute a mile pace. I was so happy and so proud..and then I was sore for a week!
> 
> I havent been eating that much in general because im still having stomach problems! Its awful! I caught out dairy  and haven been feeling ok, and then i started adding it back in and felt find with greek yogurt, coat cheese, and butter. Last nigtt I had a calzone and i thought I was going to die! I got so sick, so then I was sick all day at school
> 
> I'm about to go to bed now  i need to get to bed earlier
> 
> i will try to check in this week



Take those baby steps.  All those 1 lb. losses will add up.   I hope you feel better soon.



mikamah said:


> Tuesday 1/31- QOTD-We are all on the same journey to good health and weight loss. When did the journey start for you? Was weight something you always struggled with or has it crept up on you over the years?



Two words: Depo Provera.  I had lost all but five pounds from my first two pregnancies; I had lost everything from my third, went on that nasty stuff for about a year and have been struggling ever since.  I will resist the urge to get on my soapbox about that experience.  

Gotta get back to work again.  I sure will be glad when this project is over.  Have a great evening, everyone!


----------



## dvccruiser76

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!!!*

NOTE: This list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3 weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.

How this works: You set your goal for what you want to lose in the challenge. Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.

Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.

Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name. If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know. 

We have done 4 out of 21 weeks, so the challenge is 19% complete.



#1hoosierfan - 26.00
4Holidays - 19.00
amykathleen2005 - 41.03
araes2120 - 10.00
bellerunner - 0.00
buzz5985 - 6.60
CaliforniaDreaming - 33.33
cjdj4 - 20.38
clhcpaca - 3.50
D73 - 0.00
Disneyluvr - 16.67
dvccruiser76 - 28.89
EDuke98080 - 0.00
frndshpcptn - 34.55
grumpyskirtgirl - 24.49
happysummer - 24.29
ilovefh - 0.00
JacksLilWench - 1.67
jenanderson - 23.08
jillbur - 36.00
Jubilee - 15.15
Jujubee727 - 15.33
Keli - 0.00
kitchensinkguy - 14.29
liesel - 15.85
LuvBaloo - 13.33
luvpoohandcompany - 35.00
mackeysmom - 22.50
Mary.Poppins - 35.50
melmar136 - 33.85
MickeyMagic - 4.82
mommyof2Pirates - 31.33
mommytomaggie - 0.00
MoonFaerie - 6.67
my3princes - 28.00
ougrad86 - 21.67
PFlo - 0.00
phorsenuf - 6.00
pooh2001 - 12.50
quasar4legs - 14.78
Scraggy - 20.40
SettinSail - 0.00
shellebelle76 - 27.20
simpilotswife - 16.57
::Snow White:: - 0.00
trinaweena - 9.84
VirataMama4 - 26.42
vitfamily - 30.33
wickeys friend - 0.00



I find everybody on the list an inspiration and everybody who participates in this challenge is an inspiration in and of themselves. Whether you post, lurk or just pm your weight and check results on Tuesdays, you have made a commitment to yourself. And that is the biggest inspiration of all!BY Octoberbride03


----------



## dvccruiser76

*This week's winning team with 33.36% is Team Mickey!!*

*Team Donald weighed-in losing 16.53% for the week!*

Additional stats for the week!!!!

*6Smiles won for Team Donald with 4.41% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*

*Congrats to debrapagliasotti who was Mickey's Team winner with 2.78%!*

Team Donald lost 59.0 pounds this week
Team Mickey lost 31.3 pounds this week

*Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 310.4 pounds and Team Mickey's total weight loss to date is 250.6!!!*
Both teams together have lost 561.0 pounds!!!! Amazing! 

Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!

Have an OP week


----------



## dvccruiser76

Hi everyone,
Last night was my "I'd like to punch the DIS night". I logged on, logged off, used the forward button, back button, and at one point left for an hour and came back and the DIS was not cooperating with letting me post. 

So now everything should be good from the looks of it. 

Sorry for the delay


----------



## jillbur

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Hugs to your DS...expander must be painful!  So glad you are willing to try spin!  I was just there last night!! Let me know how it goes!!
> 
> Had an AMAZING workout last night!!  Spin class was interval work and between that and my 10 minute warmup on the TM, I burned 660 calories  So crazy!!!
> 
> OP today so far but low on the H2O...I better step it up!
> 
> Have a great day!!  I will check in later with you all!



I just told DH I am going to try spinning tomorrow. The bikes at my gym are older and don't have a panel to tell you calories or anything, and I heard it's an awesome workout, but 660 calories blows me away! That's awesome for you. My goal is to make it through the class without quitting  I wonder if there is an app or something that would read my calories burned?  





Scraggy said:


> This is going to sound so petty and stupid, but I started my weight loss on 12/31.  My goal was 10 pounds in a month.  I'm at 9.4.  I'm .6 pounds from my monthly goal weight.  I've tried so hard.  I know that 9.4 pounds is good, but I'm disappointed.  I'm hoping to lose another 10 pounds in February, but I'm having a hysterectomy on 2/22, so I don't know how that will do for my weight loss.
> 
> Well, it's in the 50s here today , so my little dog and I are going for a long walk. She's little so I'll carry  her part way. She likes that. An outside cat follows us when we walk. We look pretty comical with a chubby chick, her cute little dog and this big old Maine Coon cat walking together for a mile or so.
> 
> Have a good one!!



9.4 pounds is awesome! 

It was in the 50s here, too. I took my dog for a walk, also, but she's a Australian Cattle Dog so she can go on forever. I don't think I could pick her up if I tried lol. Our cat followed me and my boys walking to school on the 1st day. It was a hilarious sight!




my3princes said:


> My love of Disney was NOT love at first sight.  Our first trip was our honeymoon, at FW in a tent in July.  It was hot, Disney was just MK, MGM and Epcot and MGM was new, not nearly the size it is now   We actually looked forward to going home.  Fast foward 5 1/2 years and 2 kids.  That first trip with the boys was "magical".  I remember Nick crying on our last night because he didn't want to leave.




Wow! Tent camping in July at WDW? Nope, not on my list of things to do 




4HOLIDAYS said:


> BTW, my DS did break his arm in hockey last night.  Full arm cast for 6 wks!  I feel so bad for him.  He is out for the rest of the season, can't play his video,or pc games, and worst, he will still be in a cast for his 16th birthday.  I am thankful though that it's only an arm, which really is no big deal.  There are so many worse things that can happen in this sport.
> 
> I've been running all day and am tired.  I have my ck up with my Doc tomarrow to see how I'm doing with blod work,bp and such.  Hopefully , it's all good.



Oh no! How disappointing for your DS. I hope he can still write to do his school work. Hope he heals fast!



Jill


----------



## Rose&Mike

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I use to think i had a weight problem in high school but as i get older i realize i was far from it. I just thought i should be one of those skinny petite girls. Well even at my goal weight i will never be that.


I so identify with this. I still have moments where I think I am "huge."  My mom and sisters were all tiny growing up and I was not. So I always thought I was fat--even when I wasn't. The messages I got at home did not really help either, but that's another story.

Last week I was watching Live with Kelly. Carrie Ann (sp?) from Dancing with the Stars was guest co-hosting. Now I think everyone would agree that Carrie Ann looks great. Great shape. Very thin. Would love to look like her right? Well next to Kelly Ripa she looked HUGE! It really put things into perspective for me. I will never be a teeny tiny petite person, but I can be thin and healthy and fit for my "bone structure." 

It's still hard not to get sucked into worrying about the pounds and playing the how low can I go game, but I will never weigh a hundred pounds and really if I did, it would not be healthy.

****
Ok, very weird, but it just posted this reply out of order! Something crazy is going on!


----------



## Mary•Poppins

trinaweena said:


> Hello all! Long time no talk! I think my biggest problem is energy! I have "time" but I don't necessarily have the energy after school and work.  So sorry I havent been keeping up!
> 
> I have consistanly posting a 1lb loss every week, and ive been awful about excercising and tracking my calories.  I think learning healthy habits has really helped me still be able to "diet" when i'm not focused on trying.  I went to the gym last monday and had a really fantastic run. 30 minutes at a 12 minute a mile pace. I was so happy and so proud..and then I was sore for a week!
> 
> I havent been eating that much in general because im still having stomach problems! Its awful! I caught out dairy  and haven been feeling ok, and then i started adding it back in and felt find with greek yogurt, coat cheese, and butter. Last nigtt I had a calzone and i thought I was going to die! I got so sick, so then I was sick all day at school
> 
> I'm about to go to bed now  i need to get to bed earlier
> 
> i will try to check in this week



One pound a week is great!  

I was wondering Trina ... could you have gallbladder issues?  Perhaps the calzone had too much fat in it.?  I had my gallbladder out 2 years ago and I really was having stomach issues before I had a gallbladder attack (which then led me to the hospital to have it removed).



D73 said:


> HAPPY TUESDAY EVERYONE!!!
> 
> So yesterday was rather stressful day in all ares of life except my eating. Thankfully, I have my plan set out and when other things go wrong in my day, my food intake has remained rock solid.
> 
> This morning up to a strange glow coming through my window. I had not seen that glow at all this year. I jumped up to look out and yup, I was right. SNOW!  When it snows the street lights reflect very differently and send this warm yellowy glow through my window.
> 
> This is the first snow we have had in the town where I live. There has been plenty (too much actually) in the higher elevations but just a rainy winter down in the valley along the lake.
> 
> As I looked at it I had to smile. Not because it meant a delay of school (unheard of here) but it reminded me that no matter how messed up the day was before.....no matter how muddy the street was.....no matter if I was way off program or stressed out or wishing I could crawl in a hole. No matter what, that like a fresh blanket of snow in the morning, my day is fresh....wiped-clean....ready for a new start.  So up I got, ready to put the first footprints in that new snow, marking my way on this journey.  OK...I'll stop now. Getting schmaltzy....sorry  Have to say though.....not my usual first thoughts of the morning.  Scared me a little.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS to everyone on keeping on. Great results on the Weekly Stats and all of you have a right to be super proud. WAY TO GO TEAM DONALD.
> 
> All right, break time is nearly over.  See you all later.



I love when it snows ... I just hate when it gets old and dirty.  I live near Jill and yes ... we had a ton of snow last year.  This winter has been really mild ... and has worked out for my exercising since January. 



mikamah said:


> Tuesday 1/31- QOTD-We are all on the same journey to good health and weight loss. When did the journey start for you? Was weight something you always struggled with or has it crept up on you over the years?





D73 said:


> Perhaps you recall that I have termed this as PROJECT ROLLER COASTER BUTT with one of my goals being able to fit the restraints of a roller coaster this summer. Well, my weight has been a roller coaster ride all my life.
> 
> When I was a kid  I was HUSKY. I was surrounded by a family that are food-a-holics. Still are. Watched my mother on WW when I was very young - when a weekly helping of liver was a requirement. YUCK.
> 
> And thus started the life of ups and downs. My weight Roller Coaster. And you know what.....this is one roller coaster that I am ready to come into the station and get off and never have to rides the ups again.



This made me laugh out loud.  I am happy to be on your team and love your motivation!



Scraggy said:


> Sheesh, it took a long time to even get onto DIS and read or post anything.
> 
> I was thin until my late 20s.  I had a job that required me to walk all the time. My entire company was closed down and jobs were taken overseas. I then had a sedentary job. I kept eating the way I did when I walked all the time. I gained 40 pounds pretty quick.
> I lost that weight, but went back to eating things I shouldn't (pizza, sugar filled cereal, huge bagels, etc.).  I wear a 1x in clothes. I'd like to wear a medium.
> 
> I am embarrassed to be me right now. I"m serious. Everyone in my family is thin except me. Everyone on DH's side of the family are thin, too. Then there's me.
> 
> This is going to sound so petty and stupid, but I started my weight loss on 12/31.  My goal was 10 pounds in a month.  I'm at 9.4.  I'm .6 pounds from my monthly goal weight.  I've tried so hard.  I know that 9.4 pounds is good, but I'm disappointed.  I'm hoping to lose another 10 pounds in February, but I'm having a hysterectomy on 2/22, so I don't know how that will do for my weight loss.
> 
> Well, it's in the 50s here today , so my little dog and I are going for a long walk. She's little so I'll carry  her part way. She likes that. An outside cat follows us when we walk. We look pretty comical with a chubby chick, her cute little dog and this big old Maine Coon cat walking together for a mile or so.
> 
> Have a good one!!



You are doing great.   I know you didn't make 10 pounds ... but don't beat yourself up over it.  (This is what I usually do ... and I am determined not to do this.) 



Ruthie5671 said:


> My journey started very early on.  I was a chubby kid, a plus sized teenager and a fluffy adult.  I don't ever remember a time where I thought "gee, I'm good at this number".  I hope that I will be able to stick to this long-term so that eventually it will become a habit and a way of life.  Of course I stumbled a bit yesterday, but today has been better.  I need to get back over to Lowe's and walk some more.  Of course part is because I'm so stinking busy at work and the other is that I just haven't been all that motivated.  I should be - deep down I know it will help and do me good and make me feel better.  I just need to do it.  Not tonight though - I'm working until 7:30-8.
> 
> Congratulations to all the losers this week.  Some day I'll make the rock star list!!!!!



You will Ruthie!  Let us know if you go for another walk.  We are all cheering for you!

QOTD:  In my teenage years, I could eat everything and anything!  I was actually too skinny when I looked back at pictures.  During college and when I first got married, I gained some weight but not too much.  I was actually at a good weight ... then ... I had my first son.  I gained 60 pounds!  I lost 30, but have never lost the additional 30.  But now, it is my goal to it this year!


----------



## buzz5985

mikamah said:


> Tuesday 1/31- QOTD-We are all on the same journey to good health and weight loss. When did the journey start for you? Was weight something you always struggled with or has it crept up on you over the years?



My weight is something I have always struggled with.  I don't even want to think about all the times I joined WW. 

Congratulations to all the losers.  I struggled this week and had a gain.  Doing better this week.  The weather has been in the high 40's, sun has been shining, spring is around the corner.

Janis


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

jillbur said:


> I just told DH I am going to try spinning tomorrow. The bikes at my gym are older and don't have a panel to tell you calories or anything, and I heard it's an awesome workout, but 660 calories blows me away! That's awesome for you. My goal is to make it through the class without quitting  I wonder if there is an app or something that would read my calories burned?
> 
> 
> Jill, I use a heart monitor for the calories.  My mom likes to give Easter gifts so I am asking for a new heart monitor that also has a foot monitor so I can get my miles too!  You can get a decent heart monitor (with a chest strap) at Target or Walmart.  It has really helped me!



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Evening DOnalds!
I'm just getting ready for bed and wanted to check in.
I went to Costco tonight...lots of fruit and veggies as well as chicken breast and tilapia.  I was so tempted by the ice cream.  I looked at it.  I checked the WW points. I thought about it.  I put it back in the freezer 

Everything is put away and I have my plan for my first weight in tomorrow at WW.  As usual, I'm low on my water today. Grrrrr!!  I never feel like I get enough!

Ok, nice cup of tea and off to bed


----------



## araes2102

mikamah said:


> We had dinner at a friends last night, and came home late, so I didn't get on here, and we went to bed early.  This whole work-life thing interferes with my dis time.  She had made a pasta/chicken dish, and I had just a small serving, probably a little over a cup, with more salad, and it was delicious, so I did good not having seconds.
> 
> 
> Six months from now you won't remember how those cookies tasted, but 6 months from now you will be able to see results from doing the right thing.



Great job on your portion control there! And great quote to live by... only wish I had read it BEFORE I had that half a slice of red velvet cake for dessert tonight 



mikamah said:


> Tuesday 1/31- QOTD-We are all on the same journey to good health and weight loss. When did the journey start for you? Was weight something you always struggled with or has it crept up on you over the years?



Struggled with my weight my whole life, Well I THOUGHT I was struggling all those years before I had kids, now I wish I could once again be that girl who really only really needed to lose 20lbs! I was overweight, but not as much as I thought I was all those years. I really gained during my pregnancy with DS, then kept gaining. Lost a little and got preggo with DD, gained a little during the pregnancy, then kept gaining (and gaing and gaining) afterwards... I think mostly due to me being home with her all the time, eating everything in sight, and just being too tired to care. Anyway a few years ago I lost 100 lbs and am now re-losing most of that again. I really want to change my MIND so this is a lifestyle change and not a weight loss journey! 



jillbur said:


> I started gaining weight when I went off to college. But, I really gained a lot with my first baby (DS8). He weighed 10 pounds 9 ounces (he was like a 3 month old) and I gained quite a bit with him. When he was about 2, I was sick of looking at myself and being so tired, so I hit the gym and healthy food. After DS5 was born, I did gain back about 25 pounds over the next few years. I restarted my journey to lose about 20 pounds in the fall and found the fall BL challenge. And, I am proud to say since my first weigh in during the fall challenge, I have lost 10 pounds  Now I have another 10-15 to go!



You are doing great! You are halfway there! And OMG, that is an impressive size baby! My BFF just had her second baby in August and I was so impressed she was able to push him out at 10lbs 7oz! I tip my hat to you 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Had an AMAZING workout last night!!  Spin class was interval work and between that and my 10 minute warmup on the TM, I burned 660 calories  So crazy!!!



That is one amazing workout! You must feel SO great about that! And you inspire me to amp up my workouts too! Though I'm not sure I could survive a spin class....



Scraggy said:


> I am embarrassed to be me right now. I"m serious. Everyone in my family is thin except me. Everyone on DH's side of the family are thin, too. Then there's me.
> 
> This is going to sound so petty and stupid, but I started my weight loss on 12/31.  My goal was 10 pounds in a month.  I'm at 9.4.  I'm .6 pounds from my monthly goal weight.  I've tried so hard.  I know that 9.4 pounds is good, but I'm disappointed.  I'm hoping to lose another 10 pounds in February, but I'm having a hysterectomy on 2/22, so I don't know how that will do for my weight loss.



9.4 is a great loss. I know how it is to be embarrassed by yourself, but now you have something to feel good about! You are doing great, just keep on keeping on YOU WILL GET THERE!  



melmar136 said:


> I would say that I remember thinking I was "fat" starting in 4th grade.  I look at pictures from then, and realize I was a normal, average kid.  Not sure if this has to do with the fact that my mom was overweight and always on a diet or what.  I thought I was fat in high school but probably was only a little overweight, maybe 15 pounds.



I so relate to this. Wish I could go back to high school and tell younger me, "Stop being so hard on yourself! You are not FAT! 120lbs is completely unrealistic, decide to get healthy and just do it!" Oh well, I am telling the older me that and it seems to be working 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I use to think i had a weight problem in high school but as i get older i realize i was far from it. I just thought i should be one of those skinny petite girls. Well even at my goal weight i will never be that.



Yep, that is something I needed to realize too. Just need to concentrate on being healthy and happy with myself.



buzz5985 said:


> My weight is something I have always struggled with.  I don't even want to think about all the times I joined WW.
> 
> Congratulations to all the losers.  I struggled this week and had a gain.  Doing better this week.  The weather has been in the high 40's, sun has been shining, spring is around the corner.
> 
> Janis



Sounds like you have a really good attitude, which is half the battle. Good OP vibes being sent your way for an OP day and week, and for the scale to make a move in the other direction 

*************************************************

Well I am tired and heading to bed, 2 hours past my bedtime! Just wanted to say that I completed 20 mins of aerobics this am AND 35 mins on the TM this pm AND did some strength training too! I feel great! (Bet I'll be sore tomorrow!) 

Good night Donalds! Have a great OP hump day tomorrow!


----------



## D73

Good morning TEAM DONALD

Just a brief check in today. Wednesdays are my really busy day.

Ever have those times whenr things are all gone to h in an handbasket? It seems that within the last 12 hours I have been bombarded left right and center regarding the show that I am directing. Oh people can be such divas!

I refuse to let the strife derail me though. In actual fact I am finding that having the structure of my diet and exercise is the one constant that I can depend on as other things seem to go topsy turvy around me. 

Just keep swimming!  Thank goodness for Dori!!

Have a great day Donalds. I plan to make the best of mine!!


----------



## donac

Good Wednesday morning everyone.  We made it to Wednesday.

I was so busy yesterday.  I want to say that I walked around alot but I mainly sat at my desk yesterday.  I got all my grades in and finished grading all my exams.  I have a couple that I have to look at but I think I am done.  I still have to do recommendations for next year and then get ready for an extremely busy week next week.  





D73 said:


> Good morning TEAM DONALD
> 
> Just a brief check in today. Wednesdays are my really busy day.
> 
> Ever have those times whenr things are all gone to h in an handbasket? It seems that within the last 12 hours I have been bombarded left right and center regarding the show that I am directing. Oh people can be such divas!
> 
> I refuse to let the strife derail me though. In actual fact I am finding that having the structure of my diet and exercise is the one constant that I can depend on as other things seem to go topsy turvy around me.
> 
> Just keep swimming!  Thank goodness for Dori!!
> 
> Have a great day Donalds. I plan to make the best of mine!!



As someone who has worked at the local high school with their musicals for the past 12 years I know about DIVAS.  Our former director was the biggest DIVA of them all.  When he left he felt all the costumes of the last 10 years were his since he was in charge of the shows.  We are still missing costumes, wigs and I don't know if the school ever got the money from the rest of the foundation he set up.  Good luck with your drama. 

Remember the Magic  I just want to say when I can Good luck with your interview tomorrow.  I am sure that you will do well.

Hi to everyone 

I am sorry that I haven't had a chance to answer the QOTD.  I have a tutoring session this afternoon and will try to get on when I get home from school and answer them

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## pjlla

Happy Wednesday my friends!

Sorry I've been so MIA!  Been crazy busy.... worked at the high school on Monday, Bible study and errands on Tuesday.... and just a lot of other "stuff" getting in the way of my DIS time!  

I'm working at the elementary school today and will have periodic computer access, so I am hoping to SLOG my way through the pages I've missed since Sunday afternoon.  I trust you all are doing well and I will be back shortly with some replies!....................P


----------



## mikamah

GoofyPredsFan said:


> Honestly, I have always been really lucky with my weight until about my mid twenties.  Actually right before I started gaining weight I seriously considered taking some weight gain stuff because I was so scrawny.  I mean I ate like a big man!!  Well I got married right about that time and that is when I slowly started gaining weight.  Not much to complain about until after my second child.  I had him when I was 29.  I am 40 now, so I guess mostly my 30's were my weight gain years.  I think that is why it's hard for me in a different way then someone who has struggled most of their life.  Although none of us like it!!  At this point in my life, my goal is more to be healthy, not just skinny.
> --Lynda


I think all of us have a very individual weight struggle, and it is so nice we can all come together and share and support each other through it.



D73 said:


> Perhaps you recall that I have termed this as PROJECT ROLLER COASTER BUTT with one of my goals being able to fit the restraints of a roller coaster this summer. Well, my weight has been a roller coaster ride all my life.
> 
> When I was a kid  I was HUSKY. I was surrounded by a family that are food-a-holics. Still are. Watched my mother on WW when I was very young - when a weekly helping of liver was a requirement. YUCK.
> 
> And thus started the life of ups and downs. My weight Roller Coaster. And you know what.....this is one roller coaster that I am ready to come into the station and get off and never have to rides the ups again.


Here's to having been on the highest hill and a down hill ride right into the station from here.



jillbur said:


> And, I am proud to say since my first weigh in during the fall challenge, I have lost 10 pounds  Now I have another 10-15 to go!
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> DS8 got his expander in, and after much gagging, he is doing better. I can actually understand him now and he's not slurping spit as much. Poor thing. It's got to suck to have that metal bar across the roof of your mouth!
> 
> DS wasn't long at the orthodontist, so I made it to my circuit training class. It is so much fun and a great workout. I may try Spinning on Wednesday. I'll probably fall of the bike after 5 minutes! But, I want to try new things, and I have 2 friends who go to that class, so I may push myself to go. We'll see what the family schedule looks like.
> 
> Jill


Congrats on the 10 pounds gone forever!!  Glad ds is doing ok with the expander.  THey look so uncomfortable, I don't think I'd be able to stand it.  My ds doesn't go back til april, but he's lost another tooth, so they may be able to start some ot the orthodontic work. We've been going for 2 years now, just being watched and waiting.  Each time we go, my fingers are crossed it doesn't have to start yet, so I don't have to start paying.  Hope he continues to do well.



VirataMama4 said:


> I did Week 4 Day 1 of c25k yesterday!  I didn't think I was going to make the 5 min runs, but took the speed down to more of a fast walk and jogged it.  I might have to repeat this week a time or two.


I found it helped a lot to slow down to go the distance when I did the c25k.  I also remember thinking of repeating a week, and it might have been this week, but ended up doing the longer intervals the following week because then I had fewer running intervals than the week before.  Sometimes that seemed better than trying to start running again.  You are doing really well!  Keep up the great work, it is so rewarding. 



::Snow_White:: said:


> Wonderful day to start week 2 of half-marathon training. 3 mile walk/run for me! Hope you all have a fantastic day!


Hope your training went well!!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I'm home this morning waiting for the guys to come and clean my dryer vent...the 9-11am window is slowing closing in and still no guys!!!  Not that I have anything to do at work  but it's just annoying that I seem to be last on the list!
> 
> Had an AMAZING workout last night!!  Spin class was interval work and between that and my 10 minute warmup on the TM, I burned 660 calories  So crazy!!!
> !


Hope the men came  within in the window and were good to look at.  Nice workout. 660 calories is amazing!1  Keep it up girl!!  You are rocking this challenge.



Scraggy said:


> This is going to sound so petty and stupid, but I started my weight loss on 12/31.  My goal was 10 pounds in a month.  I'm at 9.4.  I'm .6 pounds from my monthly goal weight.  I've tried so hard.  I know that 9.4 pounds is good, but I'm disappointed.  I'm hoping to lose another 10 pounds in February, but I'm having a hysterectomy on 2/22, so I don't know how that will do for my weight loss.
> 
> Well, it's in the 50s here today , so my little dog and I are going for a long walk. She's little so I'll carry  her part way. She likes that. An outside cat follows us when we walk. We look pretty comical with a chubby chick, her cute little dog and this big old Maine Coon cat walking together for a mile or so.
> 
> Have a good one!!


I'm sorry you didn't reach the goal you had set for yourself, but congrats on how very close you did come.  I know it is disappointing, but keep at it and you will see that weight gone!!  



belledreamer said:


> That's why I'm glad I've found this awesome group; not just to keep me accountable to my weight but to have such great support and advice from people who have been through it too and made it out on top.  Not to mention that my parents have never really struggled with their weight, so all you have been able to help in ways that they couldn't.  And it shows.


It really is so nice to have this group.  Such an amazingly supportive bunch here.



luvpoohandcompany said:


> I was one of those lucky skinny girls who ate anthing and everything and never so much as thought about what I weighed until I had baby number 2 and was a really heavy 130lbs Oh how I'd love to be even close to that now It was really when I hit 35 that I started to care and now aged another 11years and 3stone later I am finally doing something other than talking about it: This is the first time I've actually paid more than lipservice to losing weight and it is working for the first time ever
> Thanks for all the support and advice:


How can we feel really heavy at 130?  It's insane, but I look at pictures of myself right after high school, at 135, and remember going to gloria stevens salon to try and lose weight.  OMG, I would kill to be that fat again.  This it it, the time we are going to do it, stick with it, and get healthy, and celebrate it!



melmar136 said:


> I'm so glad it is February tomorrow!  January hasn't been the best month.  Now, DD is sick with another migraine and a stomach bug at the same time.  Blah.  My stomach is a little off, but hoping that helps with the weight loss this week!
> 
> Tuesday 1/31- QOTD-We are all on the same journey to good health and weight loss. When did the journey start for you? Was weight something you always struggled with or has it crept up on you over the years?
> I would say that I remember thinking I was "fat" starting in 4th grade.  I look at pictures from then, and realize I was a normal, average kid.  Not sure if this has to do with the fact that my mom was overweight and always on a diet or what.  I thought I was fat in high school but probably was only a little overweight, maybe 15 pounds.  I stayed fairly the same weight for a long time, and think I gained more due to emotional eating after my mom died and I got divorced within 2 years.  I've had to struggle since then to lose and keep it off.


Hope you and dd are feeling better soon.  I know a lot of us have gained during emotional periods of our lives, and it is so hard.  I think after I lost my mom, and gained another 20 pounds, I stopped being so hard on myself about gaining, and tried to focus on making the changes that would make me healthier, and lose the weight also, but cut myself the slack that I deserved.  



Ruthie5671 said:


> My journey started very early on.  I was a chubby kid, a plus sized teenager and a fluffy adult.  I don't ever remember a time where I thought "gee, I'm good at this number".  I hope that I will be able to stick to this long-term so that eventually it will become a habit and a way of life.  Of course I stumbled a bit yesterday, but today has been better.  I need to get back over to Lowe's and walk some more.  Of course part is because I'm so stinking busy at work and the other is that I just haven't been all that motivated.  I should be - deep down I know it will help and do me good and make me feel better.  I just need to do it.  Not tonight though - I'm working until 7:30-8.
> 
> Congratulations to all the losers this week.  Some day I'll make the rock star list!!!!!


We all have our stumbling days, but we just need to get up the next day and start fresh.  Hope today is a good day for you.



my3princes said:


> My love of Disney was NOT love at first sight.  Our first trip was our honeymoon, at FW in a tent in July.  It was hot, Disney was just MK, MGM and Epcot and MGM was new, not nearly the size it is now   We actually looked forward to going home.  Fast foward 5 1/2 years and 2 kids.  That first trip with the boys was "magical".  I remember Nick crying on our last night because he didn't want to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not have weight issues until my pregnancies.  I gained so much and never lost it all with any of them.  3 kids and 7 years later I had and extra 70 lbs.  I decided in 2003 that it was time to lose, lost 50 lbs in 4 months and did good at keeping it off for the first 5 or so years, then it became much harder, then age 40 came and it became even harder.


Age does make it harder to lose the weight, not to mention all you've had going on in your life.  YOu really have done amazing to keep it off. 


mommyof2Pirates said:


> I use to think i had a weight problem in high school but as i get older i realize i was far from it. I just thought i should be one of those skinny petite girls. Well even at my goal weight i will never be that.
> 
> I struggled a bit after high school once i stopped playing 3 sports year round. I went up and down 15-20lbs for a few years. Then i reached a great weight and felt fantastic for my wedding. A few months later a got pregnant and its been a yo yo of weight gain and loss since.  I have been gaining and loosing the same 30lbs for the past 5 yrs. Its very frustrating.
> 
> Im replying from my tablet so sorry to make this short. I officially lost 12lb for the month. I aimed for 10 so since feb is a short month i am aiming for 8.
> 
> Today was gorgeous out but i only got to enjoy it while i stood outside waiting for my dad to bring me some gas. Yep my car ran out of it..... just sums up the kind of day i had.
> 
> I have a lot going on at work tomorrow and i will just be so glad when the wk is over.


Congrats on 12 pounds gone in a month!!  YOu are rocking this challenge.



4HOLIDAYS said:


> 1last night.  Full arm cast for 6 wks!  I feel so bad for him.  He is out for the rest of the season, can't play his video,or pc games, and worst, he will still be in a cast for his 16th birthday.  I am thankful though that it's only an arm, which really is no big deal.  There are so many worse things that can happen in this sport.
> 
> I've been running all day and am tired.  I have my ck up with my Doc tomarrow to see how I'm doing with blod work,bp and such.  Hopefully , it's all good.


So sorry about ds.  It's got to be so upsetting to him, such a tough age to not be able to do all those things. 



donaldandpirates said:


> Two words: Depo Provera.  I had lost all but five pounds from my first two pregnancies; I had lost everything from my third, went on that nasty stuff for about a year and have been struggling ever since.  I will resist the urge to get on my soapbox about that experience.
> !


So frustrating for meds to be the cause of weight gain, when you think they are going to be helping you.



Rose&Mike said:


> Last week I was watching Live with Kelly. Carrie Ann (sp?) from Dancing with the Stars was guest co-hosting. Now I think everyone would agree that Carrie Ann looks great. Great shape. Very thin. Would love to look like her right? Well next to Kelly Ripa she looked HUGE! It really put things into perspective for me. I will never be a teeny tiny petite person, but I can be thin and healthy and fit for my "bone structure
> 
> Ok, very weird, but it just posted this reply out of order! Something crazy is going on!


That is a great comparison.  They are both beautiful, and thin, right.  Rose, you do look so healthy, fit, and thin.  You are beautiful.



dvccruiser76 said:


> *This week's winning team with 33.36% is Team Mickey!!*
> 
> *Team Donald weighed-in losing 16.53% for the week!*
> 
> Additional stats for the week!!!!
> 
> *6Smiles won for Team Donald with 4.41% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*
> 
> *Congrats to debrapagliasotti who was Mickey's Team winner with 2.78%!*
> 
> Team Donald lost 59.0 pounds this week
> Team Mickey lost 31.3 pounds this week
> 
> *Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 310.4 pounds and Team Mickey's total weight loss to date is 250.6!!!*
> Both teams together have lost 561.0 pounds!!!! Amazing!
> 
> Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!
> 
> Have an OP week


Wow 315 pounds!!  Go Team DOnald!!



dvccruiser76 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Last night was my "I'd like to punch the DIS night". I logged on, logged off, used the forward button, back button, and at one point left for an hour and came back and the DIS was not cooperating with letting me post.
> 
> So now everything should be good from the looks of it.
> 
> Sorry for the delay


I thought I heard you cursing the other night from here.  Sorry the dis was not behaving for you.  Thank you so much for all your time and effort.



jillbur said:


> I just told DH I am going to try spinning tomorrow. The bikes at my gym are older and don't have a panel to tell you calories or anything, and I heard it's an awesome workout, but 660 calories blows me away! That's awesome for you. My goal is to make it through the class without quitting  I wonder if there is an app or something that would read my calories burned?
> 
> Jill


Good luck at spinning!!



buzz5985 said:


> My weight is something I have always struggled with.  I don't even want to think about all the times I joined WW.
> 
> Congratulations to all the losers.  I struggled this week and had a gain.  Doing better this week.  The weather has been in the high 40's, sun has been shining, spring is around the corner.
> 
> Janis


The weather is looking good for today.  It will be spring before we know it, and definitely easier to stay on track with the good weather.  Sorry you had a gain, but glad this week is going better for you.



			
				MaryPoppins;43901185 said:
			
		

> QOTD:  In my teenage years, I could eat everything and anything!  I was actually too skinny when I looked back at pictures.  During college and when I first got married, I gained some weight but not too much.  I was actually at a good weight ... then ... I had my first son.  I gained 60 pounds!  I lost 30, but have never lost the additional 30.  But now, it is my goal to it this year!


YOu can do it!!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Everything is put away and I have my plan for my first weight in tomorrow at WW.  As usual, I'm low on my water today. Grrrrr!!  I never feel like I get enough!
> 
> Ok, nice cup of tea and off to bed


GOod luck at ww today!!  Hope you see your hard work paying off.



araes2102 said:


> [Well I am tired and heading to bed, 2 hours past my bedtime! Just wanted to say that I completed 20 mins of aerobics this am AND 35 mins on the TM this pm AND did some strength training too! I feel great! (Bet I'll be sore tomorrow!)
> 
> Good night Donalds! Have a great OP hump day tomorrow!


Whoo hoo!!  Great job on the exercise !!


D73 said:


> Good morning TEAM DONALD
> 
> Just a brief check in today. Wednesdays are my really busy day.
> 
> Ever have those times whenr things are all gone to h in an handbasket? It seems that within the last 12 hours I have been bombarded left right and center regarding the show that I am directing. Oh people can be such divas!
> 
> I refuse to let the strife derail me though. In actual fact I am finding that having the structure of my diet and exercise is the one constant that I can depend on as other things seem to go topsy turvy around me.
> 
> Just keep swimming!  Thank goodness for Dori!!
> 
> Have a great day Donalds. I plan to make the best of mine!!


Hope your positive attitude turns the day around.  



donac said:


> Have a happy and healthy day.


Thanks Dona, you have a happy, healthy day too!!

Good morning everyone!!  I'm not good about getting on the dis at night, and last night ds and I spend a long time reading Harry Potter.  He is really enjoying it.  We are in the middle of the first book, and having a hard time putting it down.  It's nice, we haven't read a book together lately that we've both loved.

To answer yesterday's qotd- I was chubby as a kid, wore sears Pretty plus, thinned out late in high school for a couple years, and then gained mid 20s, went to ww for the first time at 181, and then yoyo dieted for the next 15 years or so, and always went up further.  8 years ago I was my highest and still have been up and down, but never up and over the hith of 229, and my goal is to never give up, keep trying, and I know that every year I am moving more eating healthier, is a year that is going to help to lengthen my life.  

Have a fabulous day everyone!!


----------



## mikamah

Wed Feb 1st!!! -  QOTD- A new month, and we've been doing this challenge for a month!  How are you doing?  What is going good for you?  What are you struggling with, if anything?  If you are struggling, what can you do to help get yourself back on track?


----------



## JacksLilWench

Whoo, drive-by post!!



mikamah said:


> Monday 1/30-QOTD-Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?



Ever since I was a kid, I've loved it!



mikamah said:


> Tuesday 1/31- QOTD-We are all on the same journey to good health and weight loss. When did the journey start for you? Was weight something you always struggled with or has it crept up on you over the years?



Always been a struggle, feel good about the way it's going now though!



mikamah said:


> Wed Feb 1st!!! -  QOTD- A new month, and we've been doing this challenge for a month!  How are you doing?  What is going good for you?  What are you struggling with, if anything?  If you are struggling, what can you do to help get yourself back on track?



I just need to remember to plan my meals out.  Then it's all fabulous 

Gotta go, at work right now!!


----------



## JacksLilWench

Duplicate post


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

mikamah said:


> Wed Feb 1st!!! -  QOTD- A new month, and we've been doing this challenge for a month!  How are you doing?  What is going good for you?  What are you struggling with, if anything?  If you are struggling, what can you do to help get yourself back on track?



I have to admit I was much stronger the first 2 weeks of the challenge. I seemed to be more in control even though there were lots of stressful things going on I do feel a renewed enthusiasm today, maybe because its the 1st of feb or maybe because I weighed myself yeasterday and I was down a pound or two (I maintained last week)
Going Good-
- staying away from junk food
-drinking my water
-eating fruit and veg
Not So Good
- daily exercise
-slow disboards (I do better when I'm posting here)

I am aiming to get back on track by putting exercise on the calender and scheduling it in like everything else. That way it wont seem "optional" if you know what I mean


----------



## JacksLilWench

Ooops, duplicate post!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

donac said:


> Good Wednesday morning everyone.  We made it to Wednesday.
> 
> I was so busy yesterday.  I want to say that I walked around alot but I mainly sat at my desk yesterday.  I got all my grades in and finished grading all my exams.  I have a couple that I have to look at but I think I am done.  I still have to do recommendations for next year and then get ready for an extremely busy week next week.
> 
> Yay!!  Finishing grading must be a wonderful feeling...just like when I finish that last college recommendation.
> 
> Remember the Magic  I just want to say when I can Good luck with your interview tomorrow.  I am sure that you will do well.
> Thanks Dona!!  I'm still nervous but I knwo what I need to do....just charm those parents!!! Lol!
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.





D73 said:


> Good morning TEAM DONALD
> 
> Just a brief check in today. Wednesdays are my really busy day.
> 
> Ever have those times whenr things are all gone to h in an handbasket? It seems that within the last 12 hours I have been bombarded left right and center regarding the show that I am directing. Oh people can be such divas!
> 
> I refuse to let the strife derail me though. In actual fact I am finding that having the structure of my diet and exercise is the one constant that I can depend on as other things seem to go topsy turvy around me.
> 
> Just keep swimming!  Thank goodness for Dori!!
> 
> Have a great day Donalds. I plan to make the best of mine!!


Hang in there!!!  Momma said there would be days like this!!  As my grandpa always said SPS (Self Praise Stinks) and there are many DIVAS out there who feel they (and I loathe this word) DESERVE a role because they have been told all their lives that they are fabulous. UGH!  Sending you patience today.... 



mikamah said:


> Hope the men came  within in the window and were good to look at.  Nice workout. 660 calories is amazing!1  Keep it up girl!!  You are rocking this challenge.
> Oh Kathy, I would love to say I at least had some eye candy....but no...he was not.  He arrived at 10:55 and was here for about 20 minutes.  I paid him the $50 and then I ran out the door to work.  Hey, at least I got it done and didn't get fined by the condo association
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone!!  I'm not good about getting on the dis at night, and last night ds and I spend a long time reading Harry Potter.  He is really enjoying it.  We are in the middle of the first book, and having a hard time putting it down.  It's nice, we haven't read a book together lately that we've both loved.
> Have a fabulous day everyone!!


So sweet that you are reading a book together!!  And Harry Potter is such a great one for the tween kiddos.  Has he seen any of the movies?



mikamah said:


> Wed Feb 1st!!! -  QOTD- A new month, and we've been doing this challenge for a month!  How are you doing?  What is going good for you?  What are you struggling with, if anything?  If you are struggling, what can you do to help get yourself back on track?


This month I have seen a different side of me. I feel more focused and clear-headed.  This is the first time I have seriously tried to lose weight and be gluten free at the same time.  It has been difficult but manageable.  I just can't buy ice cream right now.  Bottom line...if it is there I will eat it.  Nuf said!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> I have to admit I was much stronger the first 2 weeks of the challenge. I seemed to be more in control even though there were lots of stressful things going on I do feel a renewed enthusiasm today, maybe because its the 1st of feb or maybe because I weighed myself yeasterday and I was down a pound or two (I maintained last week)
> Going Good-
> - staying away from junk food
> -drinking my water
> -eating fruit and veg
> Not So Good
> - daily exercise
> -slow disboards (I do better when I'm posting here)
> 
> I am aiming to get back on track by putting exercise on the calender and scheduling it in like everything else. That way it wont seem "optional" if you know what I mean


YAY!  Sounds like you have turned a really great corner!! Good luck with adding the exercise to your "going good" list 

********************************
Gooooood Morning Donalds!

I think my nerves are getting the best of me~interview tomorrow, I finally have to tell my current boss that I need her as a reference, first WW weight in.....  I know it will all be fine in the end, but this job could potentially mean a $30,000 increase in my paycheck!! In the meantime I still need to find a job for the summer (if this job doesn't come through) and I dread working a "camp" job...most pay very little for the amount of work required.  My mantra today is "Just Breathe."

Quiet day at work but busy evening ~ still need to find jewelry for my suit for tomorrow, weigh in, at least 30 minutes in the gym, make a healthy dinner, early to bed.  

On an interesting note, my direct boss is about to have her baby sometime this week (although she still says her last day is Friday) which does mean more work for me with no additional pay.  I'm hoping for some SNOW DAYS this month!

Have a wonderful and healthy Wednesday!


----------



## pjlla

jillbur said:


> I am most proud of my running. I am running at a pace that I never expected I could~it's faster than I ran in high school. I also have been running 5ks and got DS8 involved with me. I would love to be running the 1/2 today. In fact, I would love to to the Princess 1/2 next year, but it is very hard to run here in western PA during the winter. I'm not sure I could follow a training program very well.
> 
> You SHOULD be prouf of the running!  It is an awesome accomplishment!
> 
> Hope DD swims well. I can't believe how far you travel to swim meets. And the Dis is slow for me right now, so it's not you.
> Jill



It is a little nuts how far I drive sometimes.  The Saturday meet in Maine was a "travel" meet, which means they all rode a YMCA bus together with the coaches, which of course meant that parents were not expected to attend.  But DD was pleading with me to go.... and I will say that the biggest regrets of my children's lives involve the things I've MISSED..... so I got a good audio book, gassed up the "swim taxi" and drove the 2.5 hours each way to see her swim three races.  But I'll never regret it. 



amykathleen2005 said:


> I wish I could run a half marathon. I always had the impression running is not really my thing. Although I've been thinking more about it lately.
> 
> What I have done that has made me proud is over the last three years I have transformed my family's diet. We have switch to low fat milk from 2%, leaner meats, reduced fat cheeses, attempting to convert totally to whole wheat bread (we have it about half and half). I have just generally have become better educated on nutrition in general.
> 
> I was fortunate enough to take part in two years of AmeriCorps (2009-2011) where I taught nutrition and physical education classes to kids in high poverty afterschool programs. I took the job because of the teaching aspect but it really has been so helpful to me in learning about the nutrition aspect too!




I'm so impressed with the healthy changes you are instituting for your family!  WTG!  

I have come SO FAR in terms of learning about HEALTHY eating, not just eating to lose weight.  I've always had fairly healthy habits.  I've RARELY served a meal to my family that didn't include a vegetable.  But I've come leaps and bounds from where I was 5 years ago in terms of HEALTHY eating.  

I will say, that sometimes it makes it HARD!  I have to bite my tongue here and in real life sometimes when people are making food choices that I don't agree with... and if you've read many of my posts, I have a hard time keeping my opinion to myself!  But I'm making these changes for the health of my family.... so if everyone else is NOT onboard, I need to be okay with that.




ougrad86 said:


> Good job on resisting the pizza.  DS and DH decided to have pizza Friday night, and I could smell it, but actually looking at it wasn't very appetizing.  DS likes cheese, which I do not, and DH had some meats on his - looked kind of greasy.  He'll split a thin crust veggie with me when I do have pizza, but I was already looking to a small dinner to keep in my points, since free lunch Friday was at work.  So I just grabbed a simple frozen meal.
> 
> Indian food is hard, and so is Thai. It is hard to know how it is made, and to judge the portions.  I have a Chinese food place where I always have the same thing, and they dish out the same portions.  I dissected it one time and figured out what was in it, so now I know what it is.  But I still bang my head on the wall trying to figure out Indian.  So your buffer is a good idea.  I usually try to figure my points on the high side to be safe.
> 
> 
> This reminds me of something I was going to share here that I saw in a magazine at the chiropractor .... there is an Iphone/Ipad app called  mealsnap.  Apparently if you take a photo of your meal it will give you an estimated calorie count..... just $1 at Itunes!  Not sure how accurate it would be, but better than nothing!
> 
> Probably going through my closet.  I donated a lot of nice, lightly used clothing to the Salvation Army since I had no intention of wearing them again.  And then went to the back of the closet and pulled out clothes that I had worn years ago!  Last January, fit into my size 12 dress that I had bought back in 1999, but was never able to wear!
> 
> Nice to find some old "new" clothes in your closet to wear!!
> 
> I'll go add it there.  It was really good, but very spicy.  Lots of curry and chili powder.  I like it that way, but DH wasn't sure.  I think next time I will reduce the amounts of both to make it easier for him to handle.  Didn't even try it on DS, I knew he would not appreciate it.
> 
> 
> I saw the recipe but haven't had time to copy it down.  But thanks for sharing!
> 
> DS is still coughing pretty badly, this might not go away anytime soon.  He does not feel sick anymore, just a slightly runny nose, but the coughing is persistent, even with the Delsym.  Have to keep pushing him to drink fluids, he is not a big drinker as is, we are checking constantly to make sure.  He probably will not be running much yet this week, even though it is getting close to the season.  He would probably have coughing fits if he tried any distance running.
> 
> I think I dodged it this time.  My "symptoms" have cleared up.  Hope I did not jinx myself!  DS has a physical this Thursday, and hope they will give him the flu shot.  We are also checking his cholesterol, as I think he is eating too much fat, and although he is a string bean, high cholesterol runs in my family.  So he gets to fast.  But a least they can make sure everything is clearing up with this cold.
> 
> He is reluctantly trying to catch up.  He technically has three school days to make up 3 absent days, but better he catches up this weekend, otherwise it is really hard to catch up when you are still learning new stuff.
> 
> Hopefully he can get everything done on time.  It is tough to miss that many days of instructions, but sometimes it just can't be helped.  Glad you avoided the worst of the cold.
> 
> Got exercise in yesterday and today.  Will try to exercise a few more times this week, have Just Dance and Zumba I keep hearing about, thinking I might try those this week.  Feel ready to do so.
> 
> Just Dance is a lot of fun it you don't mind looking a little silly!!
> 
> Steeling myself up for my knee shots, first appt Tuesday, but just for the xray and getting the prescription.  As soon as we get the medication, we will start the shots.  Five weeks, twice a week (one for each knee) for a series of 10.  Insurance won't cover both knees on the same day, so I have to go in to see her twice a week.  Excrutiatingly painful, but quick (about 30 seconds) and the pain does not linger long.  At the end of the 5 weeks, I will be able to do a lot of walking at Universal and Disney in April.  Doing some walking now to build up my legs, but this will speed me up and keep my knees from hurting as badly.  It lasted almost two years last time, but it has been three since I was in no hurry to do it again.
> 
> Hopefully the long-term benefits will outweigh the temporary pain.
> 
> Need to finish up laundry, and some other chores.  Dinner is in the crock pot, so no worries on that front, just a modified sweet and sour, so DS and DH should like it this time.  It said 7 points, put it in the recipe builder, came up with 9, so taking it easy today.  Glad I knew that beforehand!
> 
> Take care all and have a great week.  I may not be able to check in until next weekend, making up time during lunch for my and DS's appointments...on the plus side, I do get to come in late two mornings because of our appts!
> 
> Carol



How did the sweet and sour turn out?  Was it a recipe worth sharing??



D73 said:


> Thank you for all of your warm welcomes. I have been doing my best to tread through the messages from the beginning but it takes a bit of time and I feel guilty when sitting in a chair for to long on a weekend afternoon.
> 
> I thought maybe I would start by trying to answer the questions of the day that I have missed.
> 
> YIKES!  That was a lot of questions.... thanks for answering them all!!  It was fun to read your responses.
> 
> Bubble baths. Disney Movie. I have also started to cross stitch again since I was given a kit for Christmas of the Thomas Kinkade picture of Peter Pan and Tinkerbell flying off to Neverland.
> 
> Funny.... we were just talking about cross-stitch here last week or so.
> 
> I also read and like to do word puzzles or jigsaw puzzles.
> 
> Do you like Boggle?  I got a Boggle app on my Ipad and I am totally addicted!!
> 
> 
> Again CHOCOLATE.  But so far I have given it up. Also Soda. I used to drink 1.5 liters of Coke or Pepsi. I have a sweet tooth. I have managed to limit myself to Diet or Zero versions of things and definitely not as much.
> 
> I way rather see you enjoying the real sugar in chocolate than the artificial sweeteners or HFCS in sodas!  Plus dark chocolate is said to have some health benefits!  And you're in Switzerland.... aren't they known for their lovely swiss chocolates??
> 
> Seriously, I am proud that I have kept myself accountable each and everyday by checking in on my Wii Fit and avoiding the chocolate in my cabinet. I am also proud that I have already inspired some of my colleagues at school to start making healthier choices in what they bring to school for their lunch each day.
> 
> °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
> Phew......I know I have not done much on the encouraging side as of yet, but answering these questions makes me feel much more connected to the team and is also helping me see and celebrate my place in my journey.
> 
> Here's to another great week!
> 
> Christopher



Thanks for sharing with us!



Ruthie5671 said:


> Gosh, I haven't been on-line in a few days, and there are 10 pages to read through!  Congratulations to all who have lost and are continuing to do well.  I have had a beyond crazy week with work and a sick mom (she worries me to death - my gray hair is blamed on her).
> 
> Sorry about your Mom..... is it just a cold or something more serious?  Prayers coming regardless.
> 
> And I'm looking at an even crazier week with a follow-up with the physicians assistant on Thursday.  Will she or won't she sign the form?  Our social worker will be here on Tuesday and I'll need to tell her something about not having the form yet.  It's just so odd that I am a social worker and I'm having to prove myself worthy to another social worker.
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> I did lose one pound this week, which is nothing short of amazing.  I haven't completely fallen off the wagon but I'm leaning to the left quite a bit.  Hopefully I can get it back together this week.
> 
> Prayers for you to get fully back in the wagon.  It will be worth it in the long run.... I PROMISE!!!
> 
> I'm proud to still be here.  Going by my past, I would have quit 10 times by now!



GREAT job on staying with us!  Remember our mantra.... "I WILL NEVER GIVE UP!"



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Oh no!! Leaks are not good!  I hope you can get some replacements.  And i hope DS gets his project done...I love technology for so many reasons but when something gets deleted I'm usually thinking.."If I did this the old fashioned way it would still be here!!"
> 
> Not sure why DS did NOT save it.... he claimed he didn't know how to save in the paint program, but I think that is BS.  And he was able to recreate the project fairly quickly, although he said it wasn't as good as the original.  Oh well... lesson learned.
> 
> Knitting was a blast today!  I still have issues with my yarn getting twisted...I don't know how I manage to do it.  Spent many points eating Granny Smith apples with Skinnytaste pumpkin dip (3 points per 1/2 cup) but had some great Pho (Vietnamese beef broth soup) for dinner
> 
> Wanna share the pumpkin dip recipe???W
> 
> orking on my 40 By 40 list....I added "learn a new sport" and "learn how to lay tile".  I think I watch too much HGTV... I really want to remodel my guest bathroom and I thought I would tile it myself....or maybe I could install a tile backsplash in my kitchen (current there is just painted walls.)  I think Home Depot has classes that are free.  Could be an "easy" one to cross off my list....
> 
> I love the idea of a  list!  I am SUCH a list person.  We were actually talking about this at Easter time with my DSIL.... she was going away for a girls' weekend with her sister (my other DSIL)  to celebrate a birthday and they were trying to come up with a short fun list of "before I turn.... years old".  It made me start thinking that I should have a list of "50 before 50"!  It would be a GREAT excuse to try some new things and do some traveling!!  Sadly, turning 50 falls right in the midst of having TWO kids in college, so the budget will be TIGHT!
> 
> I tiled my own bathroom about 10 years ago.  It came out just fine and I was going on whatever knowledge I had from watching lots of HGTV and reading a book!  For the most part it looks good, but of course, the only things I see every time I look at it are the GLARING (to me at least) errors I made.  The errors are more because I was using an end-lot of tile that I got fairly inexpensively, so I didn't have all of the finish or edge pieces I needed to do the job exactly right.... but overall I'm very proud of it.  I've talked for years about tiling my kitchen backsplash but haven't done it..... yet.
> 
> 
> Well, it's 7:30 and I am already in my pajamas!  I'm doing some reading and off to bed early...it's going to be a looooong week!
> 
> Sweet Dreams Donalds!!



Hope the week is going well for you.



mikamah said:


> Definitely starting running, and planning for, training especially through last winter which was not so fun weather wise and finishing the princess half marathon last february.  I had never run before in my life, and it was such an amazing experience, and I am so proud that I pushed myself to do it.
> 
> The memories of that day must be wonderful!!
> 
> Hope dd had a good meet today and yesterday.  Sorry for all the poofing on the ipad.  That is so frustrating.
> 
> She finished the day with two more States times.... I think that makes 5 States cuts she made (although honestly the times aren't that competitive for a life-time swimmer).  Tonight is a "last chance" meet for kids who are within 1 second of a cut.  She is swimming 100 back tonight.... although I'm not sure why she is bothering, as they can only swim three events at the States competition any how.... I guess she's trying just for bragging rights!
> 
> Wanted to post the drinking smilie too, but it wouldn't come up, so cheers, have a glass of wine tonight.
> 
> Actually the evening wasn't too bad.  We got home and had a nice dinner together as a family.... nice to do before the start of a busy week.  Of course, after dinner I had to do everything I missed doing because I was gone all weekend and everything I would have done Monday if I hadn't been working!  Laundry and dishes and meal planning got done.... vacuuming and dusting and bathrooms did not.... oh well.  I gave my bathroom sinks and toilet a swipe this morning after my shower.  That is the best they will get for this week.  I don't even keep wine in the house any more, so no cocktail for me!
> 
> You've had quite the computer day.  Poor ds.  Hope he is able to recreate his project easily.  Tough on a sunday night, I am sure.  Bummer on the water bed leak too.  Our chair and a half recliner broke this week, we can still sit in it, but it won't recline, so I think with the tax refund we'll replace it.  It's where we sit the most.  talk to you later.
> 
> Stupid waterbed.  We had another "top" for the mattress that we got right before our warranty ran out (they had already replaced it once earlier and that first replacement included installation ...... second time they just sent us the top and we have been saving it).  But of course, do you think I can locate that HUGE box now??  I would have bet you $1,000 that it was in the attic, but I went up this morning and could NOT locate it.  I'll check again tonight, but there isn't that much stuff up there (and most of it needs to be GONE!), so I'm not sure where it went.  If we CAN'T find the replacement top, it probably isn't worth ordering $300 worth of new tubes.... we'd be better off just getting a new bed, as our mattress top is definitely worn out.  I was hoping for about 5 more years from it, but oh well. I'm discovering that the spare bed in DD's room is surprisingly comfortable.... I claimed it  and poor DH is stuck with the sofa until the bed situation is settled.
> 
> We had a nice weekend.  Ds really got into making his guinea pigs scrapbook, and it came out awesome.  He is so happy with it.
> 
> Glad to hear that!!
> 
> We had a graduation party this afternoon, and I did make cookies to bring and ate 5 of them, 2 before they were baked, and at the party, I had a brownie, and that was it, so over all, it could have been much worse.  I also saved a few cookies for ds, which are gone now, and brought the rest with us.  Did a good run/walk with the dog this morning, and will head out shortly for our evening walk.
> 
> Have a nice night!



Glad you got out and got moving and made some good choices over the weekend.  I know when it comes to cookie dough, I'm lucky if I don't end up head-first in the dough bowl!!



belledreamer said:


> There are several things I'm proud of; of eating more fruit, of getting more exercise, of having fast food only twice this month and even then picking a healthier option (I used to have fast food at LEAST three times a week) and drinking all 64oz of water every day since we started January 1st.
> 
> Great things to be proud of!*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> Did much better on getting my calories in today.  Been trying extra hard to get all my fruits and veggies in for the day as well, so I had two serving of strawberries for breakfast.  Wasn't really that hungry at lunch, but remembering that I needing to keep my calories up, had a half peanut butter sandwich on whole wheat. YUMMY!
> 
> Excellent choice for getting in the calories!! Protein and complex carbs!
> 
> Went and had Greek food for the first time today, which was just ok.  I don't know if I'd get it again, but I did enjoy the salad I had with the pita bread.  We also had a delicious Tiramisu which by the time we split it amongst the table, ended up to be 3 fork-fulls; just enough to satisfy my sweet craving without feeling like I had gone overboard.
> 
> Good job!Thinking about trying out a new haircut to celebrate the new me.  Not sure yet so I'm heading to check out new hairstyles.
> 
> See everyone tomorrow!



Be ready to share pictures when you get your hair done!



			
				MaryPoppins;43883020 said:
			
		

> QOTD:  I am most proud that I am not giving up.  I have not lost too much weight in the last two weeks.  It is quite frustrating.  6 out of 7 days I am under my caloric intake ... I am exercising 5/6 days a week and no big movement! UGH!  However, I am keeping up with what I am doing ... and this make me proud!



WTG!!



Disneyluvr said:


> I had a HORRIBLE weekend!! Here's the highlights:
> 
> 1. DD had away games and competetions (she's a high school cheerleader) Fri and Sat and didn't get in town before midnight both nights. And since she's only 14 and can't drive and DH works graveyards, I had to go pick her up! Problem? I had training Sat and Sun at my school and I have to get up at 4:45 am to leave by 5:45! (I drive an hour and we start at 7am) So not much sleep!
> 
> 2. Extremely boring workshops and too much yummy treats!!
> 
> 3. Had a big fight with DH over nothing really (I think I was just being a cranky toddler from no sleep, LOL) so feeling sorry for myself made eating junk so much easier!
> 
> 4. Sitting here typing this feeling like crap physically cause I ate crap and my body is not used to it and mentally and emotionally cause I know how hard I have been working to change my habits and I let one crappy weekend undo it all.
> 
> But I am thankful that tomorrow is a brand new day to start over!!



Glad you can see a fresh start on the horizon!



araes2102 said:


> Had a good day today, second day in a row of 30 minutes on the TM! Went to Costco and stocked up on healthy food. In fact I bought and made quinoa for the first time today. Cooked the quinoa in veggie broth, sauted chicken with onions and garlic, and then wilted spinach with the chicken and paired the dish with a fresh salad. Very yummy! Decided to completely replace rice with quinoa in our diet, just wish it wasn't so much more expensive.
> 
> 
> I agree.... I don't know why quinoa is so expensive.  I paid $12 for a bag of the Bob's Red Mill variety of quinoa recently (can't remember the price per pound), but  I know it is worth it.  I haven't replaced our rice.  We eat brown rice exclusively, so I'm okay with that.... but it is nice to have a meatless meal sometimes.  I made an excellent quinoa stew a few months ago.  I need to dig out the recipe and try it again.  If I find the recipe, I'll share it.
> 
> So right now I am watching Cupcake Wars, makes me want one of these specialty cupcakes. Fortunately, I have not found a good cupcake shop in Tucson so my cravings are somewhat curbed by the idea of paying $4 for a so-so cupcake which would ruin my great OP day! So not worth it, but I better watch out if a good shop opens up around here!
> 
> Well, good night all! See you tomorrow for the beginning to great OP week!



Guess you better petition the town to say no to all cupcake shop permits!



D73 said:


> Good morning all. Happy Monday.
> 
> I started my day this morning eating breakfast as some of you were posting your Sunday evening messages. I will do my best to clear a path of "wonderful day" for all of you as you start.
> 
> I made it back to the gym today for the first time since last March. Got my 45 minutes in on the eliptical and feel great to start my day this way.
> 
> I agree!  Great way to start to day. And it is SO NICE to have it done early.  I spend the day basking in the glow of "done that" all day!  I used to do my workouts rather exclusively in the morning and got away from the habit.... but I'm getting back to it and I LIKE the feeling, even if I don't like the early alarm.
> 
> My students have just come in so I must dash. But I will be back during morning recess to post some more.
> 
> Have a great week everyone!
> 
> Christopher



Funny.... I'm sitting here eating and typing as I get spurts of time throughout the day.  Right now my students are at lunch and I am choosing to eat in the classroom rather than the teacher room to get a few extra minutes of DIS time!   They have art this afternoon and I will be able to finish reading then.



my3princes said:


> At the age of 39 I became a certified lifeguard again.  I was a lifeguard as a teenager and a new aquatic center opened locally.  I thought it would be a great Mom job so I went through the process and became a lifeguard again.  It wasn't as tough as I thought it would be, but it was a lot of 15 and 16 year olds that took the class.  I ended up lifeguarding for about a year, but ended up getting done when Hunter had his first seizure.  Those have stopped, but it was time to find a "big girl" job.
> 
> Is this at UVAC??  DD loves to swim there.... great facility.  How are things looking for the new position??
> 
> I'm hoping this posts as I was unable to get anything to post yesterday.  It must be time for the DIS to get a new server or two



I agree.  I hate to complain about such a GREAT free website, but wow, it's been crazy slow lately!



donac said:


> We are having a math dept lunch today.  It is at a local pizza place.  They have the thinnest pizza around.  I am planning to eat just one piece and have a salad.  We usually order a veggie one so that is what I will stick with.
> 
> Mmmmm.... I'm SO craving thin crust veggie pizza this week!
> 
> I just got an email from my gf's dh that her mother passed away on Sat.  She and I went out on Friday.  We usually go out during winter break but she was dealing with her mother.   This the 6th person of someone I know who has died since the first of the year and most of the people are at school.  There is no service so I will stop and get some flowers for Francine today or tomorrow.  I hope the new month changes all this.
> 
> Yup... fresh start for February!  I went to the movies and saw One for the Money with dh yesterday.  It was an enjoyable movie.  It won't win any awards but it had its funny moments.  The theater was pretty full.
> 
> I have to go grocery shopping today.   I will go after the dept luncheon.  I will plan my list while the kids are taking their exam.
> 
> Got my 20 minutes on my bike and 10  minutes of stretching.
> 
> Off to start my day.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.





D73 said:


> I have always wanted a water bed, but have always been afraid of leaks. Especially with kitty and his little claws. YIKES
> 
> Actually, the water tubes are enclosed within a regular looking mattress type thing, so kitty claws and such aren't a problem.... it is just leaking at seams and near the cap, due to age.
> 
> I think setting goals like this are so important. If you visualize it and believe it can happen it oten will.  That's how I ended up working at WDW and teaching abroad. Make a list and keep checking on it. Read it. Believe it. And then celebrate it when it comes to be.
> 
> 
> AMEN!!
> 
> Yes it does seem to be quite an awful weekend for you . But you know what. You have made it through and you did exactly what you needed to do. Came to the support group of Donald's Team. We are here for you and  support you  as best we can. Start the new day fresh and with a clear mind set.
> 
> I agree!!Have a great day Donald's. Will check back later when I am home again.
> 
> Christopher





mikamah said:


> Great job getting back to the gym!!  It is amazing the support and inspiration to be found here if you are interested.  I have made so many true, good friends here from these challenges, and was lucky enough to meet many of them in person last year at the princess half marathon, and I met with Pamela(pjlla) earlier this winter when she was in our area.  It is so nice to have other like minded people on the journey with us, through all the ups and downs.
> 
> Yup.... we are a GREAT group!!
> 
> Have a wonderful day, Donalds!!





mikamah said:


> It's monday, back to the grind for many of us, so I figure we can all do with a little disney dreaming and reminiscing.
> 
> Monday 1/30-QOTD-Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?



I loved Disney BEFORE I ever got to visit a park.  My DGrandfather, whom I adored, was a big Disney fan.... and this was back in the early 70's!!  I remember their home junkdrawer having leftover WDW ticket books in it!   What I wouldn't give to have those tickets now! I'm sure that his love and excitement for Disney was contagious!

Anyhow,  I took my first (and only) childhood trip to Disney in December of 1974.... MK was fairly new and how exciting for a kid who had barely ever been out of New England for her entire 10 years!  I truly fell in LOVE with Disney then and it has never left.  And every trip after that has had something new and exciting to see.... next trip was in college, 1983, and a chance to visit the brand new and yet-unfinished EPCOT Center!  Then our honeymoon in 1992.... the new Disney-MGM Studios.  And our first family trip in 2002 introduced us to Disney's Animal Kingdom!  What's not to love??



jillbur said:


> DS8 is getting his expander today. I hope it goes well and it's not too much of a pain! I made chicken noodle soup yesterday for today's dinner since we will be at the orthodontist. I think I will make meatballs tonight for tomorrow's dinner, so I can go straight to the gym right after work. The meatballs can cook in sauce in the crock pot all day tomorrow.
> 
> I slacked on exercise this weekend, so I need to step it up a notch this week. Off to print out an IEP, so I will try to be back later!
> 
> Jill



Great job getting dinner done early!  Hope everything went well with DS.

*****

Okay friends..... it has taken me from 8:00 am until 12:43 to get this far..... darn work day!    BBL..............P


----------



## trinaweena

I'm starting to get really frustrated. I feel like I don't even have to worry about a diet right now because I literally have no appetite. I'm afraid to eat anything.  This naseau feeling just isnt going away, and its not just that, but sometimes light headedness, drymouth, stomach aches, tiredness, loss of appetite, foggy feeling in my head/nose and just in gereral not feeling myself.  I don't really want to talk at all and just kind of feel miserable because I hate being naseaus.

The fact that I hate feeling naseus is playing a lot into this I think, because I think about eating something and think what if I get naseaous and then I am naseous. If I feel even slightly naseous its like my brain play into it and then I feel worse. I  don't know what to do anymore, is something actually wrong with me, is it all in my head, I don't know. 

I talked to the stomach doctor yesterday and as per usual, she refuses to give me an anti naseau medication, and is switching my anti inflamatory medication to see if that makes a difference. Basically for her its just a wait and see game, but for me I have classes where participation is a chunk of my grade and i never want to talk cause I feel miserable. I explained this to her but she didn't seem any more apt to change her diagnoses. And I;m starting to think maybe this problem is not stomach related but my primary care doctor is awful and i know i wont get any help on that front.

Basically I'm just really starting to get frustrated/concerned.  So far today to eat I've had a piece of toast, a bottle of water, and handful of crackers. It's 1pm. I don't really want to eat anything else. Maybe some soup later. 

My mother is convinced I'm pregnant. I've taken multiple tests. Its not that. But as for what it could be...I'm at a loss. 

I hope everyone is having a better week than me. CAuse mostly I just want to curl up in bed and cry


----------



## jillbur

mikamah said:


> Congrats on the 10 pounds gone forever!!  Glad ds is doing ok with the expander.  THey look so uncomfortable, I don't think I'd be able to stand it.  My ds doesn't go back til april, but he's lost another tooth, so they may be able to start some ot the orthodontic work. We've been going for 2 years now, just being watched and waiting.  Each time we go, my fingers are crossed it doesn't have to start yet, so I don't have to start paying.  Hope he continues to do well.
> 
> 
> Good luck at spinning!!



Luckily, we paid a down payment and the orthodontist let's us pay monthly for a year. it's so pricy though! I'm glad he's getting work done now instead of having a ton to do later. DS still has 12 baby teeth and the orthodontist said he may need additional work after all his permanent teeth come in. This is phase 1. It's one year for now.

It's so funny that I am so nervous about spinning, but thanks for the encouragement.




mikamah said:


> Wed Feb 1st!!! -  QOTD- A new month, and we've been doing this challenge for a month!  How are you doing?  What is going good for you?  What are you struggling with, if anything?  If you are struggling, what can you do to help get yourself back on track?



I feel like I have been doing really well this challenge. I am still struggling with finding time for exercise on some days. I also need to relax with a treat everyday~this is a girl who loves chocolate! I am going to try harder to stick to my calorie limit on MFP. 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I think my nerves are getting the best of me~interview tomorrow, I finally have to tell my current boss that I need her as a reference, first WW weight in.....  I know it will all be fine in the end, but this job could potentially mean a $30,000 increase in my paycheck!! In the meantime I still need to find a job for the summer (if this job doesn't come through) and I dread working a "camp" job...most pay very little for the amount of work required.  My mantra today is "Just Breathe."



Good luck tomorrow! $30,000 is a huge difference. I'll be thinking of you all day. 




pjlla said:


> It is a little nuts how far I drive sometimes.  The Saturday meet in Maine was a "travel" meet, which means they all rode a YMCA bus together with the coaches, which of course meant that parents were not expected to attend.  But DD was pleading with me to go.... and I will say that the biggest regrets of my children's lives involve the things I've MISSED..... so I got a good audio book, gassed up the "swim taxi" and drove the 2.5 hours each way to see her swim three races.  But I'll never regret it.



I swam for our YMCA when I was younger. I just think about how much my parents traveled every weekend. They pretty much gave up Saturdays for half the year! I can remember getting in the car when it was still dark to get to meets 2 hours away. We always had so much fun. And it was such a big deal to make it to states because it was at Penn State. We thought we were so cool lol. Btw~I think I still hold a record with our Y. I was 6 at the time (the 25m freestyle). I'm going to check into it!




trinaweena said:


> I'm starting to get really frustrated. I feel like I don't even have to worry about a diet right now because I literally have no appetite. I'm afraid to eat anything.  This naseau feeling just isnt going away, and its not just that, but sometimes light headedness, drymouth, stomach aches, tiredness, loss of appetite, foggy feeling in my head/nose and just in gereral not feeling myself.  I don't really want to talk at all and just kind of feel miserable because I hate being naseaus.
> 
> The fact that I hate feeling naseus is playing a lot into this I think, because I think about eating something and think what if I get naseaous and then I am naseous. If I feel even slightly naseous its like my brain play into it and then I feel worse. I  don't know what to do anymore, is something actually wrong with me, is it all in my head, I don't know.
> 
> I talked to the stomach doctor yesterday and as per usual, she refuses to give me an anti naseau medication, and is switching my anti inflamatory medication to see if that makes a difference. Basically for her its just a wait and see game, but for me I have classes where participation is a chunk of my grade and i never want to talk cause I feel miserable. I explained this to her but she didn't seem any more apt to change her diagnoses. And I;m starting to think maybe this problem is not stomach related but my primary care doctor is awful and i know i wont get any help on that front.
> 
> Basically I'm just really starting to get frustrated/concerned.  So far today to eat I've had a piece of toast, a bottle of water, and handful of crackers. It's 1pm. I don't really want to eat anything else. Maybe some soup later.
> 
> My mother is convinced I'm pregnant. I've taken multiple tests. Its not that. But as for what it could be...I'm at a loss.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a better week than me. CAuse mostly I just want to curl up in bed and cry



 I am so sorry you are still not feeling well. I wish I had some advice for you, but I do have some prayers. I hope it all gets resolved soon. 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I am getting nervous about spinning lol. My thinking is that I need to switch up my exercise once in awhile so my body doesn't get too use to it. Well, it's been about a month or two, so I thought I'd try something different. Now I'm a wreck! I'll let you all know if I survived later!

Jill


----------



## Disneyluvr

mikamah said:


> Wed Feb 1st!!! -  QOTD- A new month, and we've been doing this challenge for a month!  How are you doing?  What is going good for you?  What are you struggling with, if anything?  If you are struggling, what can you do to help get yourself back on track?



Going Good: journaling and getting in my water. Most of the time I do well with staying OP

Struggling: exercising!! I am still having a tough time with this but I am going to try very hard to conquer it in Feb!

When I am having a rough time I remember that tomorrow is a new day and I don't let a bad day turn into a bad week! I am very proud of myself for sticking with it and not giving up so I focus on how far I've come and how much more I can do now and let that be my motivation to keep going!


----------



## pjlla

**Okay.... I'm part way done with this and need to get the kids from art and won't have another free moment until I'm home.  I'll finish this up later!....P



D73 said:


> Well I blame the calendar. I was born on October 16, 1973 which is the 50th anniversary of the founding of the Walt Disney Company (then the Disney Brothers Cartoon Studios).  Now you know why my DISboard name is what it is. It pays homage to the D23.
> 
> As a toddler I fell in love with Mickey and my parents, especially mom, encouraged me to no end. She was at Disneyland in the Summer of '55 shortly after it opened. My first visit to WDW was when I was 6...Big Thunder Mountain had just opened. I was so excited and had been prepared for the trip from stories from my Grandparents who wintered near by. Oh what a magical experience.
> 
> We visited EPCOT the first summer it was open, 1983. And boy do I have memories of how long we waited in line for things. Yet we still managed to do everything in one day. From then I was truly hooked. My little red blood cells, primed from birth on such an auspicious day, sprouted little ears and they still run through my body at a million miles an hour.
> 
> Christopher




Great stories! THanks for sharing.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Disney feels like it has always been in my life.  My first trip was 1978 and I went off and on for most of my childhood.  In 2004 I went with three friends for New Years (after not going to Disney for 8 years or so) and that is when the "magic" happened.  I'm not sure what it was exactly but since that trip I have been a fanatic ever since. In 2010 I took my first (of hopefully many) trip to Disney with my nephew...age 3.  It was so amazing to watch him see Disney...or as he calls it "Mickey's House"...for the first time.  It was probably the most magical trip I have ever had...with the most tears as I watched him hug Donald on the last day of our trip (it took him 7 days to walk up to the characters by himself!)  Ok, I'm tearing up here just remembering!!!
> 
> 
> I get like that remember our 2002 and 2004 family trips.... I cry just looking at the photos!
> 
> Best of luck to DS!!  Chicken noodle soup sounds yummy!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Good Morning my Donalds!!!
> It's a chilly one here in NJ after a beautiful weekend in the 50's!  I'm feeling a little puffy today...no idea why....so I am loading up on water to clear me out.  I have spin tonight...maybe I just need a good sweat?  I'm gearing up for my first WW weight in this Wednesday!  I was OP all weekend except for the boatload of apples I ate yesterday?
> 
> If apples are your worst offense all week, you are doing well!
> 
> AWESOME NEWS ALERT!!!!
> I was going to change my ticker today since I was thinking that my sister would not want to go to Disney with a 5 year old and an almost 1 year old BUT she confirmed last night that she still wants to go next year!!!  My only tiny little insy disappointment is that she thinks it would be better to stay at Wilderness Lodge in a 2 bedroom instead of 2 rooms at the Poly. Really, since my parents are paying I really can't complain about the accommodations.  So, I get to spent today actually pricing things out for the trip!!
> 
> Have a great day my friends who live in my computer
> Make great choices!!




Trip sounds terrific!  I'd love to stay at WL!!



jillbur said:


> Well, I have always loved WDW since I was a kid and my parents took us. I went a few times as a child and then never thought about it again until I had a family. So, I really fell in love planning my family's 1st trip last year (Jan 30-Feb 5, 2011). As soon as we were there and I saw my kids reactions, we were hooked. As soon as we left, DS8 asked when we could go back. I am planning abother trip in 2013, but it is hard with DH finishing school and hopefully finding a good job (oh, and that never ending possiblility of moving).
> 
> So, I actually convinced DH to go in May of this year!! Just me and him for a long weekend. Flights are reasonably priced and we have about $300 in Disney gift cards right now that I was saving for next year, but can use in May. So we wouldn't have to spend much more than our flights. We probably won't even do the parks, just check out different resorts and resort restaurants (we never have time for this) Oh, and go to Downtown Disney (another thing we don't have time for). Sounds great, right? Nope~where DH works, he has to request vacation in January for the whole year. So, he put in to have off in July for our trip to Austin and May and September (another  weekend when he is off of school). So we have no idea if he'll get the May weekend off. And, we have no idea when he'll find out. I'm just hoping flights stay low and rooms are available, because it sounds wonderful to me  It's killing me not being able to book and make ADRs!!!
> 
> 
> You can always book ADRs and cancel them if you need to.  And not sure who you fly with, but some airline tix are refundable.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Well, the Dis is slow for me again, so my lunch break is about over. I'll try to check in later. Btw~I am trying to drink as much water as I can during school, but the staff is cracking up because I have to go to the bathroom all the time! I'm at about 37 ounces right now and I'll have to go again between my next classes. But, I feel better drinking that much water, so I guess I shouldn't complain. If my work had an award for bathroom breaks, I'd totally win it! Jill



I'm the same way here at school.  I've even had to pull an aide from another room to give me a 5 minute potty break when I couldn't wait!  But I think after a while your body will get used to so much water.



belledreamer said:


> So I got the haircut...  Length's fine, but my bangs make me think that she took a bowl and just cut...  Oh well.  Hair grows back.  Besides, it looks great with my hats and if I brush it forward, it almost looks like Justin Bieber hair.
> 
> I'm sure it is very pretty!  Care to share a picture?
> Not too much going on this evening.  Baking a chicken, steaming some broccoli and I made one of my favorite dishes: Dirty rice.



Not sure exactly what goes in dirty rice, but I have heard of it.



buzz5985 said:


> My first trip was in 1976.  The CYO was going and my parents told me if I wanted to go I had to pay for it myself.  I turned 16 the previous summer and started working at my first job.  We actually came home for our family vacation so I could start.  I will never forget walking onto Main Street for the first time.
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA for a few days.  Trying to get all mine and my fathers (he has dementia and is in Assisted Living) paperwork straightened out for the end of year, taxes, etc.  I really hate paperwork.
> 
> Congrats to all the losers, welcome to all the new people.  Come out and post, we don't bite.
> 
> Janis



Sorry about all of the paperwork problems.  I agree.... I HATE paperwork!



dvccruiser76 said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Mickey Week 4 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 1.26% - Rememberthemagic98
> #9 - 1.28% - my3princes
> #8 - 1.31% - donaldandpirates
> #7 - 1.34% - mikamah
> #6 - 1.43% - areas2102
> #5 - 1.45% - GoofyPredsFan
> #4 - 1.64 - VirataMama4
> #3 - 1.72% - amykathleen2005
> #2 - 1.96% - belledreamer *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Mickey Spring Challenge Week 4 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 4.41% - 6Smiles *



Great job to all of our Big Losers!  WTG!!

Kathy and Deb... love to see your names up there!!



belledreamer said:


> I made the top 10!!  That was one of my goals for this challenge, to make the top 10 at least once.  I'm so happy!
> 
> And congrats to all our fellow teammates!  We're doing great!



Top 10?? Heck, you made the TOP TWO!!!!!



			
				Mary•Poppins;43892234 said:
			
		

> I I went to Disney World when I was 8 and in High school as a kid.  And it was fun ... but not that exciting for me.  However, when I had my own children was when I really loved Disney.  The unfortunate part is my husband hates Disney .  I have taken my children two times without him.  He does promise that he will go again with me someday ....  He hates waiting in lines and combined with the heat ... I end up having a very grumpy husband.  So, we all had a good time on our last two trips (him ... not going and us).  But I would love his company someday.
> 
> Sadly my DH is also a non-Disney lover.  On our last WDW trip in 2008 he actually kept returning to the room to rest and work.  It felt like a waste of a park ticket.  And it made me mad/sad because it was supposed to be a FAMILY trip!    He would usually join us in the morning, do a few rides til about lunch time and then return to the room until dinner or a later show (like Illuminations).  The kids and I had fun, but it didn't feel "right".  So my last two trips have been without him..... I took each child for a Mother/Child weekend.  And we had a BALL!
> 
> Perhaps yourn DH would prefer to travel elsewhere.  Maybe you could alternate between a trip for him somewhere else, then a trip for you to WDW.  I know my DH would LOVE to travel out west and we were talking about doing it this summer, but it isn't going to happen this year.  oh well.





mommyof2Pirates said:


> Great News tonight::::::  I just got home a little while ago from booking our next trip to the world.  We are going with my parents and doing an 8 night 9 day trip.  Its the longest I have ever stayed them and I am looking forward to being able to have some down time during our trip and not feel like I have to go, go, go to squeeze everything in.  My boys are going to be so excited when I tell them.  They have an idea but dont know for sure.  We got a pirate room at the CBR.  It is the farthest room from the food court and pool but at least it will give me extra exercise on top of the millions of steps I will be taking that trip.  The only thing maybe I shouldnt mention is we got deluxe dining because we plan to do alot of table service meals and a few that are 2 credits.  I am really going to need a good plan for this one.  So I now have until Oct 5 to get to my goal weight.  Only 46lbs to go!!!! I can totally get there if I keep my focus.
> 
> Eating has still gone well and tomorrow will be an entire month of no soda or fast food.  I cant tell you how great I feel.  Thanks to all of you for helping to keep me on a good path.




Sounds like a great trip.... and you are DEFINITELY going to hit the 46 pounds gone before then!!!
EXCELLENT JOB keeping away from the soda and FF!  The benefits of that will go far and beyond just weight loss!



trinaweena said:


> Hello all! Long time no talk! I think my biggest problem is energy! I have "time" but I don't necessarily have the energy after school and work.  So sorry I havent been keeping up!
> 
> I have consistanly posting a 1lb loss every week, and ive been awful about excercising and tracking my calories.  I think learning healthy habits has really helped me still be able to "diet" when i'm not focused on trying.  I went to the gym last monday and had a really fantastic run. 30 minutes at a 12 minute a mile pace. I was so happy and so proud..and then I was sore for a week!
> 
> I havent been eating that much in general because im still having stomach problems! Its awful! I caught out dairy  and haven been feeling ok, and then i started adding it back in and felt find with greek yogurt, coat cheese, and butter. Last nigtt I had a calzone and i thought I was going to die! I got so sick, so then I was sick all day at school
> 
> I'm about to go to bed now  i need to get to bed earlier
> 
> i will try to check in this week



Glad that your weight loss has been consistent.  Hope you are feeling better.



araes2102 said:


> Not too much going on here.... 3rd day in a row of 30 mins of exercise, yay! Had a good OP day and looking forward to tomorrow! Have a great OP week Donalds!



Great job on three days of exercise!



D73 said:


> Thank you so much. It is a pleasure to be amongst such a strong group of women.  Though I have to admit  that I thought for a while there was another guy around the boards somewhere named Tom.   I could not figure out why so many posts were talking about him but he never seemed to post on his own. It was after reading another 4 or 5 posts that. I realized TOM was a what not a who......
> 
> But it is all good. I chuckled at myself and kept reading.
> 
> OMG.... I almost did a SPIT TAKE on the teacher's computer here !!!  Sorry about that.... I am very guilty of talking about "TOM" and "Aunt Flo".... perhaps we need to give an audience advisory at the start of those kinds of posts!
> 
> I admit I have done the same thing for my 2 days at WDW between my cruises in April......like I need to have extra food in between cruises. But you hit it right on the head: you need a good plan.
> 
> One of my favorite sayings....."If you fail to plan, you plan to fail."  Sounds like you are well on your way to creating a great plan!!
> 
> There are lots of resources to find the menus at the restaurants where you are planning to eat. Find them and really go through them to determine what are the best options for you. Then when you go into the the restaurant, you only need to open the menu long enough to check that your planned meal is still on the menu. Even better, you can do that while you are waiting to be seated. If your plan is still there, you don't even need to look at the other possible temptations.
> 
> And WDW is one of the best places to go because the servers and chefs are very helpful in making sure the diners are able to eat what is good for them. Ask them to substitute some steamed vegetables in place of the bed of risotto that your steak is supposed to be served on.....or ask that any sauce or dressing is served on the side so that you have control of how much you use.
> 
> Top this all off with the fact that more and more there are Healthier choices appearing on the menus.
> 
> The Dining Plans are good money savers especially for a family. Just make your plan and you will not only save the $$$ but be able to enjoy eating as well without the guilt....well a little less guilt maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> Please keep us informed about the results of the doctor visit. Our thoughts are with you.
> 
> 
> 
> But you are continuing in the right diretion. 1 pound a week is good pace. Getting a bit complacent about writing your calories down and getting the exercise done is something we all face. And in actual fact I would probably say it's "normal". But what is not acceptable is if we see ourselves sliding and do not do anything about it. I definitely don't see that from you! Despite all the stumbling blocks you are still going! That's the true definition of awesome to me.
> 
> §§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§
> 
> HAPPY TUESDAY EVERYONE!!!
> 
> So yesterday was rather stressful day in all ares of life except my eating. Thankfully, I have my plan set out and when other things go wrong in my day, my food intake has remained rock solid.
> 
> This morning up to a strange glow coming through my window. I had not seen that glow at all this year. I jumped up to look out and yup, I was right. SNOW!  When it snows the street lights reflect very differently and send this warm yellowy glow through my window.
> 
> This is the first snow we have had in the town where I live. There has been plenty (too much actually) in the higher elevations but just a rainy winter down in the valley along the lake.
> 
> As I looked at it I had to smile. Not because it meant a delay of school (unheard of here) but it reminded me that no matter how messed up the day was before.....no matter how muddy the street was.....no matter if I was way off program or stressed out or wishing I could crawl in a hole. No matter what, that like a fresh blanket of snow in the morning, my day is fresh....wiped-clean....ready for a new start.  So up I got, ready to put the first footprints in that new snow, marking my way on this journey.  OK...I'll stop now. Getting schmaltzy....sorry  Have to say though.....not my usual first thoughts of the morning.  Scared me a little.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS to everyone on keeping on. Great results on the Weekly Stats and all of you have a right to be super proud. WAY TO GO TEAM DONALD.
> 
> All right, break time is nearly over.  See you all later.



Don't worry about the schmaltz..... we all get like that sometimes!  It was actually rather nice.



donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning everyone.
> 
> Busy day yesterday.  Exams and then we had our math dept midterm lunch.  I did okay.  Unsweetened iced tea, salad with oil and vinegar and one slice of very thin crust pizza with peppers and onions.  Then I went grocery shopping and cooked dinner.  I went over to the local high school to work on costumes (I got an email yesterday that the costume person wanted to meet last night but when I got there she was not there.  I texted her and she said she could come and meet me but it takes her a while to get there so I said I was going home.  She doesn't have a full time job so she can decide on a whim to go.  I have to plan.  We will work it out.
> 
> I have a lot to do at school so I have to go.
> 
> Congrats to all the winners this week.  Keep up the good work.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Busy week for you it sounds like.



mikamah said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I'm sorry I don't have time for replies to everyone today, but I totally loved reading all your answers to the qotd yesterday.  It makes me want to plan another trip, and it makes me feel so normal in my disney obsession.  (sitting in my minnie mouse t-shirt and mickey earrings)
> 
> We had dinner at a friends last night, and came home late, so I didn't get on here, and we went to bed early.  This whole work-life thing interferes with my dis time.  She had made a pasta/chicken dish, and I had just a small serving, probably a little over a cup, with more salad, and it was delicious, so I did good not having seconds.
> 
> Great job resisting seconds!
> 
> I am thrilled to see my name up there too, and even more happy that I am still on track this week!!
> 
> I'm thrilled for you!!
> 
> Make good choices today.  I saw this quote the other day.
> Six months from now you won't remember how those cookies tasted, but 6 months from now you will be able to see results from doing the right thing.
> 
> Have a great day!!



Great quote!




mikamah said:


> Tuesday 1/31- QOTD-We are all on the same journey to good health and weight loss. When did the journey start for you? Was weight something you always struggled with or has it crept up on you over the years?





D73 said:


> Perhaps you recall that I have termed this as PROJECT ROLLER COASTER BUTT with one of my goals being able to fit the restraints of a roller coaster this summer. Well, my weight has been a roller coaster ride all my life.
> 
> When I was a kid  I was HUSKY. I was surrounded by a family that are food-a-holics. Still are. Watched my mother on WW when I was very young - when a weekly helping of liver was a requirement. YUCK.
> 
> And thus started the life of ups and downs. My weight Roller Coaster. And you know what.....this is one roller coaster that I am ready to come into the station and get off and never have to rides the ups again.





jillbur said:


> Congrats to the Top 10! Team Donald is doing great! Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're feeling better soon and DS is okay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you're still having stomach issues. But even being so busy, you're doing great with your losses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's some good exercise! Keep it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my I almost just spit out my Dunkin Donuts coffee reading this (and I only splurge on DD once or twice a month)! So funny!
> 
> Snow~I am knocking on wood right now...I live in western PA (in the snow belt off of Lake Erie) and we have had a mild winter so far (and I am loving it). We had snow last year solid from November through March and it sucked. This year we've only had a little. Today is supposed to be 50  I would love a whole winter with no snow. But, glad it put you in good spirits
> 
> 
> 
> I've had students fail tests before (which I never thought possible) and then I realized they just don't care. But, I teach in alternative ed. Last nine weeks I had final grades that ranged from 0% (yes~the child did nothing) to 100% (because I'm an awesome teacher lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you mentioned the adrs. I started looking at resort restaurants in case we don't do the parks and I was going to check availablility today.
> 
> Great quote! I'll remember it the next time I want an Oreo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started gaining weight when I went off to college. But, I really gained a lot with my first baby (DS8). He weighed 10 pounds 9 ounces (he was like a 3 month old) and I gained quite a bit with him. When he was about 2, I was sick of looking at myself and being so tired, so I hit the gym and healthy food. After DS5 was born, I did gain back about 25 pounds over the next few years. I restarted my journey to lose about 20 pounds in the fall and found the fall BL challenge. And, I am proud to say since my first weigh in during the fall challenge, I have lost 10 pounds  Now I have another 10-15 to go!
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> DS8 got his expander in, and after much gagging, he is doing better. I can actually understand him now and he's not slurping spit as much. Poor thing. It's got to suck to have that metal bar across the roof of your mouth!
> 
> DS wasn't long at the orthodontist, so I made it to my circuit training class. It is so much fun and a great workout. I may try Spinning on Wednesday. I'll probably fall of the bike after 5 minutes! But, I want to try new things, and I have 2 friends who go to that class, so I may push myself to go. We'll see what the family schedule looks like.
> 
> Well, I am off to get some work done before the students get here. I hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> Jill





VirataMama4 said:


> Finally got a new laptop!  My netbook pooped out (ok, DS's can of rootbeer exploded  and ruined the wireless card) about 3 weeks ago and I've been using an old dinosaur of a thing.  It moves way slow and with the Dis running slow, It was a nightmare.
> 
> I was shocked to see my name at one of the top 10 biggest losers of the week!   I am worried about this week since its TOM and for some reason I always lose weight the 1st day of TOM but gain a bunch during it.   I am staying op and have been exercising, so hopefully I'll at least maintain this week.
> 
> I did Week 4 Day 1 of c25k yesterday!  I didn't think I was going to make the 5 min runs, but took the speed down to more of a fast walk and jogged it.  I might have to repeat this week a time or two.
> 
> QOTD:
> I've been gaining weight since I had my DD.  I've lost and gained it back a few times.  I'm hoping this time, I can change my thought process and keep it off.





::Snow_White:: said:


> Congrats to the Top 10!!
> 
> QOTD: I lost about 40 lbs between my freshman and sophomore year of high school because it just kind of "hit me" that I could do whatever I wanted and be healthy since I was overweight. That got me hooked and then with stress, upcoming graduation, college, the pounds started creeping back each year until I gained about 30lbs back by senior year. I still looked fine because I would exercise off and on, but then school would get in the way. And now, here I am! Luckily since I kicked butt early on in high school I've still been pretty conscious of my decisions regarding health so nothing too drastic has happened, but it's still not what I want.
> 
> -----
> Will come back and reply to others later today, gotta head out for class soon!
> 
> Yesterday wasn't a great day for food. I went over about 200 calories and somehow allowed myself to sneak a reeses in there. It's difficult when I don't have exercise to work off the extra since it was a rest day. Didn't eat that well, but wasn't anything major so today is a new day! I got a juicer for my birthday so I made homemade apple juice and it was delicious. Having a pinneaple-apple juice this morning. Going to have to try out the vegetable juice recipes.
> 
> Wonderful day to start week 2 of half-marathon training. 3 mile walk/run for me! Hope you all have a fantastic day!





RemembertheMagic98 said:


> YAY!!! So glad the parade went well   Hang in there with the daily life stuff!  We are here for support!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  So happy I made the top 10! Slow and steady wins the race here!  I'm looking for a nice lose this week too...we'll see!  CONGRATS!!! to all the losers this week! Especially 6smiles!!!
> 
> 
> WOOOOHOOOO!!  The boys are going to be so excited (as I KNOW you are excited too!)  I would love to spend 9 days there!  I wouldn't feel so much pressure to do it all.  So excited to see pics from the Pirate room at CBR!  Deluxe Dining is a dream but I agree, a plan would be a smart move (so much food!) but the more interesting restaurants are 2 credits and I would hate to miss any of them!!  Enjoy planning!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you adopt me???  I would love to cruise!!!
> So sorry your tummy is not cooperating....and nervous stomach doesn't help!!  I hope DS is ok
> 
> 
> Trina, Miss you posting here!!  Glad the dairy is ok...try gluten!  I swear, it has made all the difference in the world for me!!  Hope you are feeling better soon
> 
> 
> AWWWWWW!  So excited to hear about your trip and the magic moments   Disney is simply the best place in the world!
> 
> 
> I love snow too!!  I usually know when it snows when I hear the horrible sound of the landscaping company plowing the parking lot!!  Wish it was just some different lighting!  Enjoy it!
> 
> 
> A fail?? Wow, that's surprising...usually the kids who take the AP classes are very motivated?
> Good luck with the costumes!!
> 
> 
> Thanks for stopping in!!  Miss you!
> 
> 
> LOVE the quote!!! I will remember this when I see those treats in the faculty lounge!
> 
> 
> I have always struggled with my weight.  Can't remember a time since high school that I felt truly healthy.  So, now is my time!  Between the gym, WW, and all of you, I know I can do it!!!
> 
> 
> Hugs to your DS...expander must be painful!  So glad you are willing to try spin!  I was just there last night!! Let me know how it goes!!
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new computer!! I love shiny new things!
> 
> 
> Oh, pineapple-apple juice sounds yummy!!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Good Morning DOnalds!
> I'm home this morning waiting for the guys to come and clean my dryer vent...the 9-11am window is slowing closing in and still no guys!!!  Not that I have anything to do at work  but it's just annoying that I seem to be last on the list!
> 
> Had an AMAZING workout last night!!  Spin class was interval work and between that and my 10 minute warmup on the TM, I burned 660 calories  So crazy!!!
> 
> OP today so far but low on the H2O...I better step it up!
> 
> Have a great day!!  I will check in later with you all!





Scraggy said:


> Sheesh, it took a long time to even get onto DIS and read or post anything.
> 
> I was thin until my late 20s.  I had a job that required me to walk all the time. My entire company was closed down and jobs were taken overseas. I then had a sedentary job. I kept eating the way I did when I walked all the time. I gained 40 pounds pretty quick.
> I lost that weight, but went back to eating things I shouldn't (pizza, sugar filled cereal, huge bagels, etc.).  I wear a 1x in clothes. I'd like to wear a medium.
> 
> I am embarrassed to be me right now. I"m serious. Everyone in my family is thin except me. Everyone on DH's side of the family are thin, too. Then there's me.
> 
> This is going to sound so petty and stupid, but I started my weight loss on 12/31.  My goal was 10 pounds in a month.  I'm at 9.4.  I'm .6 pounds from my monthly goal weight.  I've tried so hard.  I know that 9.4 pounds is good, but I'm disappointed.  I'm hoping to lose another 10 pounds in February, but I'm having a hysterectomy on 2/22, so I don't know how that will do for my weight loss.
> 
> Well, it's in the 50s here today , so my little dog and I are going for a long walk. She's little so I'll carry  her part way. She likes that. An outside cat follows us when we walk. We look pretty comical with a chubby chick, her cute little dog and this big old Maine Coon cat walking together for a mile or so.
> 
> Have a good one!!


----------



## Ruthie5671

Today's stressor - MONEY!!!!!!

I honestly believe that the only fight my husband I have is due to finances.  I've always been in charge of the checkbook.  I do the math, pay the bills and determine what we have extra money for.  He sometimes doesn't have a clue how much we have and spend.  So when he asks me for extra money, and I say no, he has a temper tantrum and I feel like a _not nice person .  And then we argue.

Right now we're trying to make the best use of our income tax refund.  We're trying to do a family trip to WDW this summer.  My brother is in the military and he has been deployed for what seems like forever.  He will be home at some point this summer so the entire family is going on vacay.  For myself, hubbie and mom to travel from KY to WDW (we drive) and all that the trip will entail will be over $2,000.  Do you know how many bills I can pay with that kind of money???  I want to see my family and we haven't been to WDW in several years, but gosh, I can get so much accomplished with that money.  So in explaining this to hubby, he wants to know if he can have $150 to go to Bass Pro Shop.  Yeah, he just needs to stop talking.

I just had to vent about this silliness.  I haven't even filed my taxes yet!!!  Today has been better on the eating properly.  I'm not sure how late I'm working, so I don't know if I'll get a walk in tonight.  Ironically, the one time I walked it was because I got off work on time.  I believe that was the last time I left on time. _


----------



## buzz5985

mikamah said:


> Wed Feb 1st!!! -  QOTD- A new month, and we've been doing this challenge for a month!  How are you doing?  What is going good for you?  What are you struggling with, if anything?  If you are struggling, what can you do to help get yourself back on track?



The food side is going well. It's the exercise that isn't going as well.  I walk, but I haven't upped it by much at all.  



Ruthie5671 said:


> Today's stressor - MONEY!!!!!!
> 
> I honestly believe that the only fight my husband I have is due to finances.  I've always been in charge of the checkbook.  I do the math, pay the bills and determine what we have extra money for.  He sometimes doesn't have a clue how much we have and spend.  So when he asks me for extra money, and I say no, he has a temper tantrum and I feel like a _not nice person .  And then we argue.
> 
> Right now we're trying to make the best use of our income tax refund.  We're trying to do a family trip to WDW this summer.  My brother is in the military and he has been deployed for what seems like forever.  He will be home at some point this summer so the entire family is going on vacay.  For myself, hubbie and mom to travel from KY to WDW (we drive) and all that the trip will entail will be over $2,000.  Do you know how many bills I can pay with that kind of money???  I want to see my family and we haven't been to WDW in several years, but gosh, I can get so much accomplished with that money.  So in explaining this to hubby, he wants to know if he can have $150 to go to Bass Pro Shop.  Yeah, he just needs to stop talking.
> 
> I just had to vent about this silliness.  I haven't even filed my taxes yet!!!  Today has been better on the eating properly.  I'm not sure how late I'm working, so I don't know if I'll get a walk in tonight.  Ironically, the one time I walked it was because I got off work on time.  I believe that was the last time I left on time. _


_

I hear you.  Same way with my DH.  He doesn't have a clue about how much money we have, how much the bills are.  We have a joint checking account - but I have several accounts with just my name on them.    I try to be a saver, but he was poor growing up - and if he has an extra $10 in his pocket - instead of saving it - he will spend it.  It's extra after all.  


I am feeling down in the dumps today.  The assisted Living called to tell me my poor Father was up all night, more confused than his normal.  Lucky the Doctor is in tomorrow and they will have him looked at.  This Doctor is amazing.  He's the one that finally found the right mix of meds for my Father, when previous Doctors told us we would only be able to put him in a Nursing Home, that he was unable to care for himself.  I can't say enough about the Brightview assisted living.  He has dementia and there aren't a lot of places that would take him.   We just want him to be happy and comfortable.  He has a couple of "girlfriends" there.  At Christmas I asked him if he wanted to get one of them a gift - and he told me "Oh, we aren't that serious!!!"  
Now writing all that down has made me feel better.  I love this board!!!

Have a good day everyone!!!

Janis_


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I have definitely read all the responses on this thread, just haven't found the energy to respond to all of them seperately. Maybe I will finally get all caught up this weekend so I can respond.



mikamah said:


> Wed Feb 1st!!! -  QOTD- A new month, and we've been doing this challenge for a month!  How are you doing?  What is going good for you?  What are you struggling with, if anything?  If you are struggling, what can you do to help get yourself back on track?



I didn't start really working hard until January 16th, so it's only been about half a month for me, but so far it's been going great! There has only been one day where I didn't do so great in regards to food and it wasn't bad at all. Been doing great with my exercise, and I have been good about counting my calories, good meals, and drinking my water. The only thing I've been having problems with is finding new foods to make with vegetables. Ingredients at our store is expensive and I've been dabbling in veganism which is also very expensive. Hopefully I can find more recipes that uses ingredients we have at home!

----
My 3 mile run yesterday was certainly tough but I felt amazing after I finished because I couldn't believe I did it. 3 miles in 40 minutes. I ran 2.2 miles altogether and the first 2 miles almost straight which was GREAT! The best part is that I was exhausted yesterday but my legs hardly hurt today. My 3 mile run tomorrow is going to be hard, but I can do it. Not letting the excuse of being "tired" keep me from exercising on my non-running days because I know it's just the laziness kicking in and I always feel better when I'm done. I also got to bed an hour earlier yesterday and I woke up completely energized so class went really well today.

Just sat with my mom and watched an episode of the doctors, all about belly fat! Felt pretty good because all of the tips and foods he mentioned I already did/ate. 

Hope you all had a great day!!


----------



## D73

mikamah said:


> Wed Feb 1st!!! -  QOTD- A new month, and we've been doing this challenge for a month!  How are you doing?  What is going good for you?  What are you struggling with, if anything?  If you are struggling, what can you do to help get yourself back on track?



I am pleased to report that I am doing well and feeling better for it. Just have to keep going.  Having found this group has really helped give me a boost  as well. Thank you!

§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§

I just popped in before bed to say I made it through the day without straying from my plan. Oh you gotta have the plan. It is my rock when everything else goes all wonky.

I wish the rest of you an "on plan finish" to your days.

Sorry I have not responded to all the posts today. 

Christopher


----------



## SettinSail

mikamah said:


> Wed Feb 1st!!! -  QOTD- A new month, and we've been doing this challenge for a month!  How are you doing?  What is going good for you?  What are you struggling with, if anything?  If you are struggling, what can you do to help get yourself back on track?



Hello Donalds!!!

This is a perfect question for me today as I have really been struggling and I told myself today is a new month and it's time to turn things around    I pretty much took the month of January off the challenge and I'm up a little since the start but looking to jump back in with both feet.   I am committed to exercising 45 mins a day this month, drinking 100 oz of water a day and tracking my food every day.  Hopefully I will see some success from that and get motivated further.   I can tell such a difference from not coming on here and participating.   I hope everyone else is doing well

 I think what threw me off track was the holidays and just not being in the mood to get back on the strict and narrow path.  And I will have to be realistic about the DIS - I just don't have time or energy to be on here for very long after being tied to the computer for 6 hours at work.   When I come home I rarely get on the computer or phone at all - I just need a break from all that.   But there is no reason I can't jump on for 15 mins and answer the QOTD.

Right now I am at the public library while DS is at soccer practice.   I brought my cooler and will make a quick grocery run next.   I feel like Pamela!!!   Making good use of my time!

I see we have someone on here from Switzerland ~ Hallo !  Wie Geht's?
I will have to read back and see what the deal is there, very exciting!

I have 8 minutes left on my session here so I will try to read back a few pages. 

See you all tomorrow


----------



## belledreamer

mikamah said:


> Wed Feb 1st!!! -  QOTD- A new month, and we've been doing this challenge for a month!  How are you doing?  What is going good for you?  What are you struggling with, if anything?  If you are struggling, what can you do to help get yourself back on track?



I can't believe it's been a month already!  

I'm actually doing a lot better than I thought I would after a month.  Usually I'd end up quitting after about a week and go on a binge, but with 6 weeks and 15 lbs gone, I'm not stopping now!

_Things I'm doing good on:_

Drinking all my water
Eating more fruits (Still having a hard time getting all 5 servings but I'm getting at least 3 servings per day which is a victory in itself)
Not getting fast food
Cutting back majorly on how much junk food I have
Counting my calories

_Not so good things:_

Getting all my calories in per day
Getting exercise EVERY day
Eating more raw veggies  (Just not a fan...)

But I'm getting better about those things every day. 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

Busy day today, so it feels good to just sit down and relax for the evening.  Got some chicken jambalaya with onions and peppers that I'm getting ready to dig into.  Have eaten about 950 calories so far today so once I have dinner and a snack, I'll be right where I want to be for the day. 

Speaking of getting my vegetables in... While I was surfing Youtube last night, I came across a Sesame Street blast from my past called "Captain Vegetable" that made my day. 

So I thought you guys might enjoy seeing it too: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmjLqddPqZQ

CRUNCH CRUNCH CRUNCH!!


----------



## Mary•Poppins

D73 said:


> Good morning TEAM DONALD
> 
> Just a brief check in today. Wednesdays are my really busy day.
> 
> Ever have those times whenr things are all gone to h in an handbasket? It seems that within the last 12 hours I have been bombarded left right and center regarding the show that I am directing. Oh people can be such divas!
> 
> I refuse to let the strife derail me though. In actual fact I am finding that having the structure of my diet and exercise is the one constant that I can depend on as other things seem to go topsy turvy around me.
> 
> Just keep swimming!  Thank goodness for Dori!!
> 
> Have a great day Donalds. I plan to make the best of mine!!





donac said:


> Good Wednesday morning everyone.  We made it to Wednesday.
> 
> 
> As someone who has worked at the local high school with their musicals for the past 12 years I know about DIVAS.  Our former director was the biggest DIVA of them all.  When he left he felt all the costumes of the last 10 years were his since he was in charge of the shows.  We are still missing costumes, wigs and I don't know if the school ever got the money from the rest of the foundation he set up.  Good luck with your drama.



Totally understand with the musicals too ...  I will be on the computer all night tonight since I am in charge of program ads.  The ad coordinator texted me that many people were calling her today ... since today is the deadline.  I know I have a lot of emails to deal with ... but I wanted to stop here first ... so the stress doesn't want to make me eat a bunch of cookies! 



mikamah said:


> ********************************
> Gooooood Morning Donalds!
> 
> I think my nerves are getting the best of me~interview tomorrow, I finally have to tell my current boss that I need her as a reference, first WW weight in.....  I know it will all be fine in the end, but this job could potentially mean a $30,000 increase in my paycheck!! In the meantime I still need to find a job for the summer (if this job doesn't come through) and I dread working a "camp" job...most pay very little for the amount of work required.  My mantra today is "Just Breathe."
> 
> Quiet day at work but busy evening ~ still need to find jewelry for my suit for tomorrow, weigh in, at least 30 minutes in the gym, make a healthy dinner, early to bed.
> 
> On an interesting note, my direct boss is about to have her baby sometime this week (although she still says her last day is Friday) which does mean more work for me with no additional pay.  I'm hoping for some SNOW DAYS this month!
> 
> Have a wonderful and healthy Wednesday!




Good luck on your interview.  I know you will do great ... and 30,000 is a large raise.  Sending many good thoughts your way tonight and tomorrow! 



trinaweena said:


> I'm starting to get really frustrated. I feel like I don't even have to worry about a diet right now because I literally have no appetite. I'm afraid to eat anything.  This naseau feeling just isnt going away, and its not just that, but sometimes light headedness, drymouth, stomach aches, tiredness, loss of appetite, foggy feeling in my head/nose and just in gereral not feeling myself.  I don't really want to talk at all and just kind of feel miserable because I hate being naseaus.
> 
> The fact that I hate feeling naseus is playing a lot into this I think, because I think about eating something and think what if I get naseaous and then I am naseous. If I feel even slightly naseous its like my brain play into it and then I feel worse. I  don't know what to do anymore, is something actually wrong with me, is it all in my head, I don't know.
> 
> I talked to the stomach doctor yesterday and as per usual, she refuses to give me an anti naseau medication, and is switching my anti inflamatory medication to see if that makes a difference. Basically for her its just a wait and see game, but for me I have classes where participation is a chunk of my grade and i never want to talk cause I feel miserable. I explained this to her but she didn't seem any more apt to change her diagnoses. And I;m starting to think maybe this problem is not stomach related but my primary care doctor is awful and i know i wont get any help on that front.
> 
> Basically I'm just really starting to get frustrated/concerned.  So far today to eat I've had a piece of toast, a bottle of water, and handful of crackers. It's 1pm. I don't really want to eat anything else. Maybe some soup later.
> 
> My mother is convinced I'm pregnant. I've taken multiple tests. Its not that. But as for what it could be...I'm at a loss.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a better week than me. CAuse mostly I just want to curl up in bed and cry



I am so sorry you are feeling so bad. 



buzz5985 said:


> I am feeling down in the dumps today.  The assisted Living called to tell me my poor Father was up all night, more confused than his normal.  Lucky the Doctor is in tomorrow and they will have him looked at.  This Doctor is amazing.  He's the one that finally found the right mix of meds for my Father, when previous Doctors told us we would only be able to put him in a Nursing Home, that he was unable to care for himself.  I can't say enough about the Brightview assisted living.  He has dementia and there aren't a lot of places that would take him.   We just want him to be happy and comfortable.  He has a couple of "girlfriends" there.  At Christmas I asked him if he wanted to get one of them a gift - and he told me "Oh, we aren't that serious!!!"
> Now writing all that down has made me feel better.  I love this board!!!
> 
> Have a good day everyone!!!
> 
> Janis



I am sorry to hear about your Dad.  Dementia is a tough disease.  My parents are becoming needier and needier.  It is really hard taking care of them and my family.  I am TRULY blessed to have such a great husband that helps me.  I have a sister and a brother, but have had issues with them in the past over helping to care for my parents.  They are in denial that there is anything wrong .... sigh.  My husband just keeps saying, "It is us, and we can do this together."  So, I am sending hugs your way since I can really understand. 



belledreamer said:


> I can't believe it's been a month already!
> 
> I'm actually doing a lot better than I thought I would after a month.  Usually I'd end up quitting after about a week and go on a binge, but with 6 weeks and 15 lbs gone, I'm not stopping now!
> 
> _Things I'm doing good on:_
> 
> Drinking all my water
> Eating more fruits (Still having a hard time getting all 5 servings but I'm getting at least 3 servings per day which is a victory in itself)
> Not getting fast food
> Cutting back majorly on how much junk food I have
> Counting my calories
> 
> _Not so good things:_
> 
> Getting all my calories in per day
> Getting exercise EVERY day
> Eating more raw veggies  (Just not a fan...)
> 
> But I'm getting better about those things every day.
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> Busy day today, so it feels good to just sit down and relax for the evening.  Got some chicken jambalaya with onions and peppers that I'm getting ready to dig into.  Have eaten about 950 calories so far today so once I have dinner and a snack, I'll be right where I want to be for the day.
> 
> Speaking of getting my vegetables in... While I was surfing Youtube last night, I came across a Sesame Street blast from my past called "Captain Vegetable" that made my day.
> 
> So I thought you guys might enjoy seeing it too: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmjLqddPqZQ
> 
> CRUNCH CRUNCH CRUNCH!!



Awesome work on losing weight this month!

And I watched the video and couldn't help but giggle.  I loved Sesame Street when I was little and watched it with my children as they grew up.  However, I don't remember Captain Vegetable.  After watching the video, I think I would be scared to eat a vegetable.  

Have a great day Donalds ... off to check musical emails!


----------



## mikamah

mikamah said:


> Wed Feb 1st!!! -  QOTD- A new month, and we've been doing this challenge for a month!  How are you doing?  What is going good for you?  What are you struggling with, if anything?  If you are struggling, what can you do to help get yourself back on track?


I am doing pretty well, and am happy with my progress.  I have done really well with tracking my food, and exercising, thanks to the dog for the exercise.  The occassional junk food or sweet has been my only issue, and for the most part have done well having something in a small amount and not bringing the stuff into the house.  that is key for me, not to buy it and bring it home, and that is what I will work on this month.  



JacksLilWench said:


> I just need to remember to plan my meals out.  Then it's all fabulous
> 
> Gotta go, at work right now!!


Great to see you!!  Love the positivity!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> I have to admit I was much stronger the first 2 weeks of the challenge. I seemed to be more in control even though there were lots of stressful things going on I do feel a renewed enthusiasm today, maybe because its the 1st of feb or maybe because I weighed myself yeasterday and I was down a pound or two (I maintained last week)
> Going Good-
> - staying away from junk food
> -drinking my water
> -eating fruit and veg
> Not So Good
> - daily exercise
> -slow disboards (I do better when I'm posting here)
> 
> I am aiming to get back on track by putting exercise on the calender and scheduling it in like everything else. That way it wont seem "optional" if you know what I mean


Great plan to schedule the exercise in.  The slow disboards really have interfered with a lot of us posting more regularly.  I always cross my fingers when I hit post that it actually will go through.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> So sweet that you are reading a book together!!  And Harry Potter is such a great one for the tween kiddos.  Has he seen any of the movies?
> 
> 
> This month I have seen a different side of me. I feel more focused and clear-headed.  This is the first time I have seriously tried to lose weight and be gluten free at the same time.  It has been difficult but manageable.  I just can't buy ice cream right now.  Bottom line...if it is there I will eat it.  Nuf said!!
> 
> I think my nerves are getting the best of me~interview tomorrow, I finally have to tell my current boss that I need her as a reference, first WW weight in.....  I know it will all be fine in the end, but this job could potentially mean a $30,000 increase in my paycheck!! In the meantime I still need to find a job for the summer (if this job doesn't come through) and I dread working a "camp" job...most pay very little for the amount of work required.  My mantra today is "Just Breathe."
> 
> Quiet day at work but busy evening ~ still need to find jewelry for my suit for tomorrow, weigh in, at least 30 minutes in the gym, make a healthy dinner, early to bed!


I think I took my nephew to the first HP movie while I was pregnant with ds, and ds has seen part of it on tv, but we haven't watched the whole thing yet.  We plan to watch each movie after each book.  Through the book he'll read something and then remember something he saw in the movie, so it's exciting for him.  
My fingers are crossed for you tomorrow.  Good luck with the interview, remember to just relax and take a deep breath, you are awesome, and they will be lucky to have you.  What a great pay increase too.  
With gluten free Ice cream is probably one of the easier treats to find, so I can see why it is one of your favorites.  I think you deserve a small one after the interview tomorrow.  Our grocery store has a lot of different individual serving size ice creams now, with the friendly's sundae cups.  There was even a skinny cow one i bought once that was really good, and only 140ish calories, and only 1 serving to bring home.  



pjlla said:


> It is a little nuts how far I drive sometimes.  The Saturday meet in Maine was a "travel" meet, which means they all rode a YMCA bus together with the coaches, which of course meant that parents were not expected to attend.  But DD was pleading with me to go.... and I will say that the biggest regrets of my children's lives involve the things I've MISSED..... so I got a good audio book, gassed up the "swim taxi" and drove the 2.5 hours each way to see her swim three races.  But I'll never regret it.
> 
> I hate when I have to miss something of michael's too.  You definitely will never regret going to your childrens activities.  I'm very lucky if there is a school activity or show for one of our kids, our coworkers really do pitch in to make us able to go for them.  Funny, michael was talking about the spring concert the other day, and I said when is it?  Can you find out the date, and he's like it's not til june, what's the big deal, but it is  nice if I know ahead and can work half a shift or take it off.
> 
> I have come SO FAR in terms of learning about HEALTHY eating, not just eating to lose weight.  I've always had fairly healthy habits.  I've RARELY served a meal to my family that didn't include a vegetable.  But I've come leaps and bounds from where I was 5 years ago in terms of HEALTHY eating.
> 
> I will say, that sometimes it makes it HARD!  I have to bite my tongue here and in real life sometimes when people are making food choices that I don't agree with... and if you've read many of my posts, I have a hard time keeping my opinion to myself!  But I'm making these changes for the health of my family.... so if everyone else is NOT onboard, I need to be okay with that.
> Sometimes we need some tough love to help us realize what we are doing too.  I love your inspirational posts, and am really trying to have more healthy meals every day of the week.  Ds has actually grown to like my favorite roasted brussel sprouts, so I don't have to cook a second vegie for him.
> 
> 
> I agree.  I hate to complain about such a GREAT free website, but wow, it's been crazy slow lately!
> 
> Thanks for the reminder that it is a free website, I'll stop swearing at how slow it is, but if this post gets poofed away, I'll need to swear once more.
> 
> Anyhow,  I took my first (and only) childhood trip to Disney in December of 1974.... MK was fairly new and how exciting for a kid who had barely ever been out of New England for her entire 10 years!  I truly fell in LOVE with Disney then and it has never left.  And every trip after that has had something new and exciting to see.... next trip was in college, 1983, and a chance to visit the brand new and yet-unfinished EPCOT Center!  Then our honeymoon in 1992.... the new Disney-MGM Studios.  And our first family trip in 2002 introduced us to Disney's Animal Kingdom!  What's not to love??
> ...P


I love hearing about people's childhood trips that they remember, and feel very lucky that michael will have those childhood disney memories too.  



trinaweena said:


> I'm starting to get really frustrated. I feel like I don't even have to worry about a diet right now because I literally have no appetite. I'm afraid to eat anything.  This naseau feeling just isnt going away, and its not just that, but sometimes light headedness, drymouth, stomach aches, tiredness, loss of appetite, foggy feeling in my head/nose and just in gereral not feeling myself.  I don't really want to talk at all and just kind of feel miserable because I hate being naseaus.
> 
> The fact that I hate feeling naseus is playing a lot into this I think, because I think about eating something and think what if I get naseaous and then I am naseous. If I feel even slightly naseous its like my brain play into it and then I feel worse. I  don't know what to do anymore, is something actually wrong with me, is it all in my head, I don't know.
> 
> I talked to the stomach doctor yesterday and as per usual, she refuses to give me an anti naseau medication, and is switching my anti inflamatory medication to see if that makes a difference. Basically for her its just a wait and see game, but for me I have classes where participation is a chunk of my grade and i never want to talk cause I feel miserable. I explained this to her but she didn't seem any more apt to change her diagnoses. And I;m starting to think maybe this problem is not stomach related but my primary care doctor is awful and i know i wont get any help on that front.
> 
> Basically I'm just really starting to get frustrated/concerned.  So far today to eat I've had a piece of toast, a bottle of water, and handful of crackers. It's 1pm. I don't really want to eat anything else. Maybe some soup later.
> 
> My mother is convinced I'm pregnant. I've taken multiple tests. Its not that. But as for what it could be...I'm at a loss.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a better week than me. CAuse mostly I just want to curl up in bed and cry


I am so sorry to hear you are still feeling lousy.  Have you thought about finding a better pcp, ask your parents to ask around, and find someone who really listens and is thorough.  I so hope you get some relief soon.



jillbur said:


> I swam for our YMCA when I was younger. I just think about how much my parents traveled every weekend. They pretty much gave up Saturdays for half the year! I can remember getting in the car when it was still dark to get to meets 2 hours away. We always had so much fun. And it was such a big deal to make it to states because it was at Penn State. We thought we were so cool lol. Btw~I think I still hold a record with our Y. I was 6 at the time (the 25m freestyle). I'm going to check into it!
> 
> I am getting nervous about spinning lol. My thinking is that I need to switch up my exercise once in awhile so my body doesn't get too use to it. Well, it's been about a month or two, so I thought I'd try something different. Now I'm a wreck! I'll let you all know if I survived later!
> 
> Jill


How cool you're a record breaker!  Hope spinning was lots of fun!!



Disneyluvr said:


> !
> 
> When I am having a rough time I remember that tomorrow is a new day and I don't let a bad day turn into a bad week! I am very proud of myself for sticking with it and not giving up so I focus on how far I've come and how much more I can do now and let that be my motivation to keep going!


Love your attitude, and never giving up when we've back slid is such a great help.  You will do it!!



Ruthie5671 said:


> Today's stressor - MONEY!!!!!!
> 
> I honestly believe that the only fight my husband I have is due to finances.  I've always been in charge of the checkbook.  I do the math, pay the bills and determine what we have extra money for.  He sometimes doesn't have a clue how much we have and spend.  So when he asks me for extra money, and I say no, he has a temper tantrum and I feel like a _not nice person .  And then we argue.
> 
> Right now we're trying to make the best use of our income tax refund.  We're trying to do a family trip to WDW this summer.  My brother is in the military and he has been deployed for what seems like forever.  He will be home at some point this summer so the entire family is going on vacay.  For myself, hubbie and mom to travel from KY to WDW (we drive) and all that the trip will entail will be over $2,000.  Do you know how many bills I can pay with that kind of money???  I want to see my family and we haven't been to WDW in several years, but gosh, I can get so much accomplished with that money.  So in explaining this to hubby, he wants to know if he can have $150 to go to Bass Pro Shop.  Yeah, he just needs to stop talking.
> 
> I just had to vent about this silliness.  I haven't even filed my taxes yet!!!  Today has been better on the eating properly.  I'm not sure how late I'm working, so I don't know if I'll get a walk in tonight.  Ironically, the one time I walked it was because I got off work on time.  I believe that was the last time I left on time. _


_Sorry about the money fights.  That's got to be frustrating for you.  Hope you can work it all out, and get him to see that you are right and he needs to listen to you.




buzz5985 said:



			I am feeling down in the dumps today.  The assisted Living called to tell me my poor Father was up all night, more confused than his normal.  Lucky the Doctor is in tomorrow and they will have him looked at.  This Doctor is amazing.  He's the one that finally found the right mix of meds for my Father, when previous Doctors told us we would only be able to put him in a Nursing Home, that he was unable to care for himself.  I can't say enough about the Brightview assisted living.  He has dementia and there aren't a lot of places that would take him.   We just want him to be happy and comfortable.  He has a couple of "girlfriends" there.  At Christmas I asked him if he wanted to get one of them a gift - and he told me "Oh, we aren't that serious!!!"  
Now writing all that down has made me feel better.  I love this board!!!

Have a good day everyone!!!

Janis
		
Click to expand...

Sorry your dad had such a rough night, and sending prayers he is feeling better today and the doctor can help with that.  So cute he's got his girlfriends, but they aren't that serious.   that is awesome.  



::Snow_White:: said:



			I My 3 mile run yesterday was certainly tough but I felt amazing after I finished because I couldn't believe I did it. 3 miles in 40 minutes. I ran 2.2 miles altogether and the first 2 miles almost straight which was GREAT! The best part is that I was exhausted yesterday but my legs hardly hurt today. My 3 mile run tomorrow is going to be hard, but I can do it. Not letting the excuse of being "tired" keep me from exercising on my non-running days because I know it's just the laziness kicking in and I always feel better when I'm done. I also got to bed an hour earlier yesterday and I woke up completely energized so class went really well toda!!
		
Click to expand...

Great work on the run!!  That is a great time for 3 miles too.  I am doing a 5k in june, and my goal is to get under 40 min.  My fastest has been 42 something.  



D73 said:



			I am pleased to report that I am doing well and feeling better for it. Just have to keep going.  Having found this group has really helped give me a boost  as well. Thank you!

§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§

I just popped in before bed to say I made it through the day without straying from my plan. Oh you gotta have the plan. It is my rock when everything else goes all wonky.

I wish the rest of you an "on plan finish" to your days.

Sorry I have not responded to all the posts today. 

Christopher
		
Click to expand...

Great job sticking to the plan!!



SettinSail said:



			Hello Donalds!!!

This is a perfect question for me today as I have really been struggling and I told myself today is a new month and it's time to turn things around    I pretty much took the month of January off the challenge and I'm up a little since the start but looking to jump back in with both feet.   I am committed to exercising 45 mins a day this month, drinking 100 oz of water a day and tracking my food every day.  Hopefully I will see some success from that and get motivated further.   I can tell such a difference from not coming on here and participating.   I hope everyone else is doing well

 I think what threw me off track was the holidays and just not being in the mood to get back on the strict and narrow path.  And I will have to be realistic about the DIS - I just don't have time or energy to be on here for very long after being tied to the computer for 6 hours at work.   When I come home I rarely get on the computer or phone at all - I just need a break from all that.   But there is no reason I can't jump on for 15 mins and answer the QOTD.

Right now I am at the public library while DS is at soccer practice.   I brought my cooler and will make a quick grocery run next.   I feel like Pamela!!!   Making good use of my time!

I see we have someone on here from Switzerland ~ Hallo !  Wie Geht's?
I will have to read back and see what the deal is there, very exciting!

I have 8 minutes left on my session here so I will try to read back a few pages. 

See you all tomorrow

Click to expand...

It's so great to see you, Shawn!  It is a new month, and we can get this weight loss moving again!!  Nice work making good use of your time.  Hope all is well with the family and the house.   



belledreamer said:



			I can't believe it's been a month already!  

I'm actually doing a lot better than I thought I would after a month.  Usually I'd end up quitting after about a week and go on a binge, but with 6 weeks and 15 lbs gone, I'm not stopping now!

Things I'm doing good on:

Drinking all my water
Eating more fruits (Still having a hard time getting all 5 servings but I'm getting at least 3 servings per day which is a victory in itself)
Not getting fast food
Cutting back majorly on how much junk food I have
Counting my calories

Not so good things:

Getting all my calories in per day
Getting exercise EVERY day
Eating more raw veggies  (Just not a fan...)

But I'm getting better about those things every day. 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

Busy day today, so it feels good to just sit down and relax for the evening.  Got some chicken jambalaya with onions and peppers that I'm getting ready to dig into.  Have eaten about 950 calories so far today so once I have dinner and a snack, I'll be right where I want to be for the day. 

Speaking of getting my vegetables in... While I was surfing Youtube last night, I came across a Sesame Street blast from my past called "Captain Vegetable" that made my day. 

So I thought you guys might enjoy seeing it too: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmjLqddPqZQ

CRUNCH CRUNCH CRUNCH!! 

Click to expand...

that's so funny.  Whatever happened to the rumor that Cookie monster was going to turn into Vegetable monster to encourage healthy habits in children?  I don't think it ever went through.


			
				MaryPoppins;43907287 said:
			
		


			Totally understand with the musicals too ...  I will be on the computer all night tonight since I am in charge of program ads.  The ad coordinator texted me that many people were calling her today ... since today is the deadline.  I know I have a lot of emails to deal with ... but I wanted to stop here first ... so the stress doesn't want to make me eat a bunch of cookies! 
!
		
Click to expand...

So true, after posting here it is always good inspiraiton to eat healthy.  

Good evening Donalds!!  

Not to much happening here.  I did have a little run-in with some pringles that I had bought for ds over the weekend.  My sister and her kids were here so we finished the can, so that is helpful, but i had more than I should have.  And again, a little cookie dough while making congo bars to bring to work for a coworkers last day tomorrow.   I will pack most of them up, and save just a couple for me and ds, and leave a few for my friend who walks the dog during the day and her kids.  I did cook a good chicken, grilled vegies, and sweet potatos for dinner, and have leftovers for tomorrow, so I know having planned healthy meals is a big part of getting back on track and staying there.  

I should do the dinner dishes, but think I'll wait til morning.  I have a pantry which I love because I can pile them up in the sink and not have to look at them in the kitchen, but it does pile up during the work week.  

Off to bed now.  Sweet, healthy dreams everyone!!_


----------



## araes2102

Duplicate post... Kept the one below because I added more while the servers were down, not realizing this one got posted!


----------



## araes2102

mikamah said:


> Wed Feb 1st!!! -  QOTD- A new month, and we've been doing this challenge for a month!  How are you doing?  What is going good for you?  What are you struggling with, if anything?  If you are struggling, what can you do to help get yourself back on track?



It's only been about 3 weeks for me. I am still doing good, especially since coming here! The healthy habits have really made me realize how UNhealthy I have been, even while losing weight! I am (probably for the first time EVER) getting at least 5 servings of fruits and veggies, drinking at least 8 glasses of water, and exercising every day. I am also realizing that my kids are not getting enough of these things either. So the healthy habits are really life changing for all of us (DBF is being drug along, whining a bit but happier that he is somewhat healthier too) 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I think my nerves are getting the best of me~interview tomorrow, I finally have to tell my current boss that I need her as a reference, first WW weight in.....  I know it will all be fine in the end, but this job could potentially mean a $30,000 increase in my paycheck!! In the meantime I still need to find a job for the summer (if this job doesn't come through) and I dread working a "camp" job...most pay very little for the amount of work required.  My mantra today is "Just Breathe."



Good luck on the weigh in! And REALLY good luck with the interview! That would be a really nice pay increase 



trinaweena said:


> I'm starting to get really frustrated. I feel like I don't even have to worry about a diet right now because I literally have no appetite. I'm afraid to eat anything.  This naseau feeling just isnt going away, and its not just that, but sometimes light headedness, drymouth, stomach aches, tiredness, loss of appetite, foggy feeling in my head/nose and just in gereral not feeling myself.  I don't really want to talk at all and just kind of feel miserable because I hate being naseaus.



So sorry you are feeling so yucky, hope you get to feeling better soon 



buzz5985 said:


> I am feeling down in the dumps today.  The assisted Living called to tell me my poor Father was up all night, more confused than his normal.  Lucky the Doctor is in tomorrow and they will have him looked at.  This Doctor is amazing.  He's the one that finally found the right mix of meds for my Father, when previous Doctors told us we would only be able to put him in a Nursing Home, that he was unable to care for himself.  I can't say enough about the Brightview assisted living.  He has dementia and there aren't a lot of places that would take him.   We just want him to be happy and comfortable.  He has a couple of "girlfriends" there.  At Christmas I asked him if he wanted to get one of them a gift - and he told me "Oh, we aren't that serious!!!"



That has to be very hard. I did in-home care for elderly and disabled people for years and worked with quite a few dementia patients. I know how heartbreaking it can be. On the bright side, he seems to be in a GREAT place, which can really make all the difference. Plus it seems he still has some pep in his step! He sounds like a cutie!  



D73 said:


> I just popped in before bed to say I made it through the day without straying from my plan. Oh you gotta have the plan. It is my rock when everything else goes all wonky.



Good job  And as always, great attitude! 

****************************************************

Well apparently we are experiencing some downtime  I am happy that we will be getting new servers though  Hope I can post this eventually.... 

I really want to go to bed right now, I am tired and have a huge  I think it was all the help DS needed with his math homework. Oh fractions, how I hate you! Anyway, today was a good OP day. Seems like going out to eat is a pifall of mine because I FEEL like I have consumed so much I just say to myself, "Oh the day is ruined, I can just eat what I want."  Bad attitude, I know! Well, today DBF and I went to lunch (the first "date" we have had in almost a year!). But we went to Genghis Grill. Have one in your area? You should try it! Really yummy, plus calories are easy to find out (they have cals in certain meals posted and the rest are online!), plus the really big draw is that you literally build your own stir-fry! You are given a bowl which you fill with the meat, veggies, sauces you want and choose a starch (if you want). Complete portion control! So I went out to eat and still had a very reasonable amount of calories! Love it!

Well, if I do get this posted, I will be wishing you all a great OP day tomorrow!


----------



## D73

Good morning Donalds

I can't believe it already Thursday. Another week is flying by.

Temperature has dropped significantly here and is only suppose to get colder. (15°F)  I should have figured the mild winter would not last once we got that snow this week.  Oh well, I just tell myslef that my body burns an extra few calories to keep me warm.

Another long day today.  This time it is the school musical. My high school colleagues are in final rehearsals witht he students for Fiddler on the Roof. I am playing trombone in the pit orchestra. This is the first rehearsal for Orchestra with the cast so it will be interesting to see how it goes. I brought my iPad to school so I can check the DIS during the long pauses that I expect will be happening.

I am getting excited for my first weigh in tomorrow since joining you all. Just curious, does anyone follow the practice on the real BL and do a last chance training session to try and squeeze every last calorie out of your system? I worry about that sometimes in that I might mess up my steady as you go method and have not really tried that before a weigh in. Just curious what others think.

I am also looking forward to joining in the HH this next week. Can't wait to see what they are.

Have a great day Donalds.

Christopher


----------



## D73

SettinSail said:


> I see we have someone on here from Switzerland ~ Hallo !  Wie Geht's?
> I will have to read back and see what the deal is there, very exciting!



Dawn,

Ich sprech kein Deutsch....mais je parle français. C'est la deuxième langue de quatre du pays. On le parle en Romandie, l'ouest de la Suisse, à coté de la France. Je suis ici depuis 2003 mais je suis americain. 


Christophe

_*TRANSLATION FOR ALL MY TEAM DONALDS:*
Dawn,

I don't speak German...but I do speak French. It's the second language of 4 in the country. We speak it in the section call Romandie, the west of Switzerland, near France. I have been here since 2003 but am from the USA.


Christopher_


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Gooooood Morning Donalds!
> 
> I think my nerves are getting the best of me~interview tomorrow, I finally have to tell my current boss that I need her as a reference, first WW weight in.....  I know it will all be fine in the end, but this job could potentially mean a $30,000 increase in my paycheck!! In the meantime I still need to find a job for the summer (if this job doesn't come through) and I dread working a "camp" job...most pay very little for the amount of work required.  My mantra today is "Just Breathe."




Best of luck for your interview




trinaweena said:


> I'm starting to get really frustrated. I feel like I don't even have to worry about a diet right now because I literally have no appetite. I'm afraid to eat anything.  This naseau feeling just isnt going away, and its not just that, but sometimes light headedness, drymouth, stomach aches, tiredness, loss of appetite, foggy feeling in my head/nose and just in gereral not feeling myself.  I don't really want to talk at all and just kind of feel miserable because I hate being naseaus.
> 
> The fact that I hate feeling naseus is playing a lot into this I think, because I think about eating something and think what if I get naseaous and then I am naseous. If I feel even slightly naseous its like my brain play into it and then I feel worse. I  don't know what to do anymore, is something actually wrong with me, is it all in my head, I don't know.
> 
> I talked to the stomach doctor yesterday and as per usual, she refuses to give me an anti naseau medication, and is switching my anti inflamatory medication to see if that makes a difference. Basically for her its just a wait and see game, but for me I have classes where participation is a chunk of my grade and i never want to talk cause I feel miserable. I explained this to her but she didn't seem any more apt to change her diagnoses. And I;m starting to think maybe this problem is not stomach related but my primary care doctor is awful and i know i wont get any help on that front.
> 
> Basically I'm just really starting to get frustrated/concerned.  So far today to eat I've had a piece of toast, a bottle of water, and handful of crackers. It's 1pm. I don't really want to eat anything else. Maybe some soup later.
> 
> My mother is convinced I'm pregnant. I've taken multiple tests. Its not that. But as for what it could be...I'm at a loss.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a better week than me. CAuse mostly I just want to curl up in bed and cry



So sorry your feeling grim. I dont know if it will help but sometimes I feel similar to this when my IBS flairs up and the 1 thing that eases it is focusing on slowing my breathing down (I use the skills taught in ante-natal classes for getting thru labour). Sounds nuts but helps You definitely need a doctor who listens to you. No-one knows you better than you! Hope things get better soon



buzz5985 said:


> The food side is going well. It's the exercise that isn't going as well.  I walk, but I haven't upped it by much at all.
> 
> I'm guilty of this too but have started C25K though I do each week twice!
> 
> I am feeling down in the dumps today.  The assisted Living called to tell me my poor Father was up all night, more confused than his normal.  Lucky the Doctor is in tomorrow and they will have him looked at.  This Doctor is amazing.  He's the one that finally found the right mix of meds for my Father, when previous Doctors told us we would only be able to put him in a Nursing Home, that he was unable to care for himself.  I can't say enough about the Brightview assisted living.  He has dementia and there aren't a lot of places that would take him.   We just want him to be happy and comfortable.  He has a couple of "girlfriends" there.  At Christmas I asked him if he wanted to get one of them a gift - and he told me "Oh, we aren't that serious!!!"
> Now writing all that down has made me feel better.  I love this board!!!
> 
> Have a good day everyone!!!
> 
> Janis



Sorry your dad's not well. Its so hard to watch the ones we love get older and frailer but I'm so glad you have a great hubby to support you. At least you know you are doing all you can to care and help and that means you will have no regrets later in life which is so important to us all


----------



## donac

Good Thurday morning everyone.  

I had a very productive and busy day yesterday.  It was late when I got home but I felt good about the day.  

QOTD  I have been better about eating this last month but I need to work on exercise.  I have not been very consistent with exercise and I know that only way I am really going to lose weight is to get serious with exercise.

Have a happy and healthy day


----------



## jillbur

Ruthie5671 said:


> Today's stressor - MONEY!!!!!!
> 
> I honestly believe that the only fight my husband I have is due to finances.  I've always been in charge of the checkbook.  I do the math, pay the bills and determine what we have extra money for.  He sometimes doesn't have a clue how much we have and spend.  So when he asks me for extra money, and I say no, he has a temper tantrum and I feel like a _not nice person .  And then we argue.
> 
> Right now we're trying to make the best use of our income tax refund.  We're trying to do a family trip to WDW this summer.  My brother is in the military and he has been deployed for what seems like forever.  He will be home at some point this summer so the entire family is going on vacay.  For myself, hubbie and mom to travel from KY to WDW (we drive) and all that the trip will entail will be over $2,000.  Do you know how many bills I can pay with that kind of money???  I want to see my family and we haven't been to WDW in several years, but gosh, I can get so much accomplished with that money.  So in explaining this to hubby, he wants to know if he can have $150 to go to Bass Pro Shop.  Yeah, he just needs to stop talking.
> 
> I just had to vent about this silliness.  I haven't even filed my taxes yet!!!  Today has been better on the eating properly.  I'm not sure how late I'm working, so I don't know if I'll get a walk in tonight.  Ironically, the one time I walked it was because I got off work on time.  I believe that was the last time I left on time. _


_

Money is such a tough issue. It's hard to justify spending on a splurge like WDW when you know it could be better used elsewhere. Seeing your brother and having a family vacation sounds like a lot of fun. Maybe you could find a way to cut the costs a little? Then you won't stress while you are there and you can enjoy your vacation. 




buzz5985 said:



			I am feeling down in the dumps today.  The assisted Living called to tell me my poor Father was up all night, more confused than his normal.  Lucky the Doctor is in tomorrow and they will have him looked at.  This Doctor is amazing.  He's the one that finally found the right mix of meds for my Father, when previous Doctors told us we would only be able to put him in a Nursing Home, that he was unable to care for himself.  I can't say enough about the Brightview assisted living.  He has dementia and there aren't a lot of places that would take him.   We just want him to be happy and comfortable.  He has a couple of "girlfriends" there.  At Christmas I asked him if he wanted to get one of them a gift - and he told me "Oh, we aren't that serious!!!"  
Now writing all that down has made me feel better.  I love this board!!!

Have a good day everyone!!!

Janis
		
Click to expand...


Hope all is well with your father. At least you know he is in a good assisted living. It worries me what goes on in some nursing home facilities! 



::Snow_White:: said:



			----
My 3 mile run yesterday was certainly tough but I felt amazing after I finished because I couldn't believe I did it. 3 miles in 40 minutes. I ran 2.2 miles altogether and the first 2 miles almost straight which was GREAT! The best part is that I was exhausted yesterday but my legs hardly hurt today. My 3 mile run tomorrow is going to be hard, but I can do it. Not letting the excuse of being "tired" keep me from exercising on my non-running days because I know it's just the laziness kicking in and I always feel better when I'm done. I also got to bed an hour earlier yesterday and I woke up completely energized so class went really well today.

Just sat with my mom and watched an episode of the doctors, all about belly fat! Felt pretty good because all of the tips and foods he mentioned I already did/ate. 

Hope you all had a great day!!
		
Click to expand...


Awesome job on the run! You should feel proud of yourself!



D73 said:



			Good morning Donalds

I am getting excited for my first weigh in tomorrow since joining you all. Just curious, does anyone follow the practice on the real BL and do a last chance training session to try and squeeze every last calorie out of your system? I worry about that sometimes in that I might mess up my steady as you go method and have not really tried that before a weigh in. Just curious what others think.

I am also looking forward to joining in the HH this next week. Can't wait to see what they are.

Have a great day Donalds.

Christopher
		
Click to expand...


I don't do a last chance workout. I just stick with my plan. However, if you want to front some money for the winner...say $50,000 or a suite on your planned cruises, my butt will be exercising all night long 



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Well, I have just a minute to respond then I will check in later. I made it through spinning! It was a tough workout, but since my cardio is good from running, it wasn't horrible! I signed up to go next Wednesday and am hoping to go once a week. I figured I can do the circuit training class once or twice a week, spinning once, yoga once and run on other days. I do have to say, my butt is a little sore today~not from the workout...from those seats!  

DH started his new round of clinicals today and they are over an hour away near Pittsburgh. So, I am going to work a little late so I can drop my kids off at school. In fact, I have to go get them moving so they aren't late. 

Have a great Thursday and I'll check in later.

Jill_


----------



## D73

jillbur said:


> I don't do a last chance workout. I just stick with my plan. However, if you want to front some money for the winner...say $50,000 or a suite on your planned cruises, my butt will be exercising all night long
> 
> 
> 
> Jill



  Yeah $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ is a great motivator isn't it?


----------



## mikamah

araes2102 said:


> It's only been about 3 weeks for me. I am still doing good, especially since coming here! The healthy habits have really made me realize how UNhealthy I have been, even while losing weight! I am (probably for the first time EVER) getting at least 5 servings of fruits and veggies, drinking at least 8 glasses of water, and exercising every day. I am also realizing that my kids are not getting enough of these things either. So the healthy habits are really life changing for all of us (DBF is being drug along, whining a bit but happier that he is somewhat healthier too)
> Well, if I do get this posted, I will be wishing you all a great OP day tomorrow!


My ds's diet has improved a lot too since I've been doing these challenges.  Hope you slept the headache away, and today is a fabulous day!!


D73 said:


> Temperature has dropped significantly here and is only suppose to get colder. (15°F)  I should have figured the mild winter would not last once we got that snow this week.  Oh well, I just tell myslef that my body burns an extra few calories to keep me warm.
> 
> Another long day today.  This time it is the school musical. My high school colleagues are in final rehearsals witht he students for Fiddler on the Roof. I am playing trombone in the pit orchestra. This is the first rehearsal for Orchestra with the cast so it will be interesting to see how it goes. I brought my iPad to school so I can check the DIS during the long pauses that I expect will be happening.
> 
> I am getting excited for my first weigh in tomorrow since joining you all. Just curious, does anyone follow the practice on the real BL and do a last chance training session to try and squeeze every last calorie out of your system? I worry about that sometimes in that I might mess up my steady as you go method and have not really tried that before a weigh in. Just curious what others think.
> 
> IChristopher


I don't do a last chance workout either, but am happy to join Jill for the cruise suite contest.  I think if I worked so hard and sweated out any extra weight, that it would just come back on before next week anyway.  Now if I was on the BL ranch, and you are doing those intense workouts daily, that's a different story.  I do try to eat better and not late at night before my official weighin day.  I weight most mornings anyway, so I usually know where I stand, and will use saturdays weight sometimes, if I don't like fridays.  



D73 said:


> Dawn,
> 
> Ich sprech kein Deutsch....mais je parle français. C'est la deuxième langue de quatre du pays. On le parle en Romandie, l'ouest de la Suisse, à coté de la France. Je suis ici depuis 2003 mais je suis americain.
> 
> 
> Christophe
> 
> _*TRANSLATION FOR ALL MY TEAM DONALDS:*
> Dawn,
> 
> I don't speak German...but I do speak French. It's the second language of 4 in the country. We speak it in the section call Romandie, the west of Switzerland, near France. I have been here since 2003 but am from the USA.
> 
> 
> Christopher_


Bonjour.  I can say a few more sayings but couldn't spell them, from those high school french classes.  Pathetic what I retained.  I wish I had know I'd have a much higher use for spanish and I would have taken spanish.  I'll encourage ds to take spanish when the time comes.



luvpoohandcompany said:


> So sorry your feeling grim. I dont know if it will help but sometimes I feel similar to this when my IBS flairs up and the 1 thing that eases it is focusing on slowing my breathing down (I use the skills taught in ante-natal classes for getting thru labour). Sounds nuts but help


Great to utilize those breathing skills in other ways too.  



donac said:


> Good Thurday morning everyone.
> 
> I had a very productive and busy day yesterday.  It was late when I got home but I felt good about the day.
> 
> QOTD  I have been better about eating this last month but I need to work on exercise.  I have not been very consistent with exercise and I know that only way I am really going to lose weight is to get serious with exercise.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day


As I've gotten older, I definitely need to move more to lose weight.  I guess it's because I want to eat more too, but moving helps.



jillbur said:


> Well, I have just a minute to respond then I will check in later. I made it through spinning! It was a tough workout, but since my cardio is good from running, it wasn't horrible! I signed up to go next Wednesday and am hoping to go once a week. I figured I can do the circuit training class once or twice a week, spinning once, yoga once and run on other days. I do have to say, my butt is a little sore today~not from the workout...from those seats!
> 
> Jill


Glad spinning went well for you and you're going to do it again.  It looks like an amazing workout.  One day I will get back to a gym and try all these fun exercises, spinning, zumba, etc.  

*Karen*-good luck today!!

*JenA*-Thinking of you and ds and hope you are all doing ok.

Have a fabulous day everyone!!


----------



## mikamah

Thursday 2/2 QOTD- Superbowl weekend coming up!!!  GO Pats!! Go Giants!! Any big plans?  Food is a big part of game day.  If you are watching the game do you have any special foods you'll be making and have you chosen to make any healthier things than you would have in the past?  Feel free to share some recipes!

(I'm coaching from New England, so I just can't cheer any louder for the giants.  No offense to any giants fans.)


----------



## D73

mikamah said:


> Thursday 2/2 QOTD- Superbowl weekend coming up!!!  GO Pats!! Go Giants!! Any big plans?  Food is a big part of game day.  If you are watching the game do you have any special foods you'll be making and have you chosen to make any healthier things than you would have in the past?  Feel free to share some recipes!
> 
> (I'm coaching from New England, so I just can't cheer any louder for the giants.  No offense to any giants fans.)



I have to admit that this is one thing I miss about being in the USA, watching the football on the weekend. And I especially miss the Super Bowl.  At least though I don't have the temptation of Super Bowl parties anymore. I'll wake up on Monday to find out who won.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

mikamah said:


> Thursday 2/2 QOTD- Superbowl weekend coming up!!!  GO Pats!! Go Giants!! Any big plans?  Food is a big part of game day.  If you are watching the game do you have any special foods you'll be making and have you chosen to make any healthier things than you would have in the past?  Feel free to share some recipes!
> 
> (I'm coaching from New England, so I just can't cheer any louder for the giants.  No offense to any giants fans.)



Believe it or not we watch the superbowl here (well I say we but I have been known to fall asleep given that you're so far behing us time wise)
Dont have the temptation of superbowl parties but if I did I would have to have those buffalo wings that you guys get Yum!!


----------



## belledreamer

mikamah said:


> Thursday 2/2 QOTD- Superbowl weekend coming up!!!  GO Pats!! Go Giants!! Any big plans?  Food is a big part of game day.  If you are watching the game do you have any special foods you'll be making and have you chosen to make any healthier things than you would have in the past?  Feel free to share some recipes!
> 
> (I'm coaching from New England, so I just can't cheer any louder for the giants.  No offense to any giants fans.)



Honestly, I don't really care much for the Superbowl.  I might watch it a little bit but I'll probably spend the evening surfing the internet or watching more of my Lois and Clark DVD's. 

As for food, mom's talking gumbo if we have people over but I'm hoping for fish tacos.


----------



## Ruthie5671

mikamah said:


> Thursday 2/2 QOTD- Superbowl weekend coming up!!!  GO Pats!! Go Giants!! Any big plans?  Food is a big part of game day.  If you are watching the game do you have any special foods you'll be making and have you chosen to make any healthier things than you would have in the past?  Feel free to share some recipes!
> 
> (I'm coaching from New England, so I just can't cheer any louder for the giants.  No offense to any giants fans.)



I'm kinda bummed that this will be the end of football season!  I have loved football since birth, being born in Miami (GO DOLPHINS).  Even though we have had a rough time of it lately - new coaches, new players, new everything - I still love my Dolphins.  But I am rooting for the Giants this weekend.  I just cannot begin to like the Patriots.  Hubby and I are having our own Super Bowl/laugh at the commercials party.  He wants just appetizer kind of food which is just lots of fattening stuff, so I'm trying to figure out a way to compromise with him.  There will definitely be veggies and fat free dip and probably cheese and crackers.  I'm not sure what else.  But since it will likely be the only thing we eat all day, everything in moderation.

Went to the doctor this morning.  Shockingly, the PA has agreed to fill out the form for the adoption.  Of course, this news came with a disclaimer and another lecture.  The disclaimer being that she is still not completely comfortable approving me healthy enough to care for a child.  I haven't gotten the form from her yet, so I'm concerned that it is going to have a negative tone to it.  But I'll take something over a complete denial.  The lecture was, of course, I have all these risk factors, I have to lose weight, blah, blah, blah.  Back in three months for more blood work.  I miss my old doctor.  Thanks to all for the continued support.  Loving Team Donald!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

mikamah said:


> Thursday 2/2 QOTD- Superbowl weekend coming up!!!  GO Pats!! Go Giants!! Any big plans?  Food is a big part of game day.  If you are watching the game do you have any special foods you'll be making and have you chosen to make any healthier things than you would have in the past?  Feel free to share some recipes!
> 
> (I'm coaching from New England, so I just can't cheer any louder for the giants.  No offense to any giants fans.)



Well, I'm not too big of a fan of either team but I'm sure I'll still watch because I do like football! I believe we are ordering pizza so I will be treating myself to two slices and having a salad with it!

----
Had my fitness test done today. 
It actually turned out fine. Most of my tests came out good except push-ups (which was of course, expected, I'm horrible at them). Excellent curl-ups, flexibility, and waist to hip ratio. My BMI put me at overweight and they even had a body composition analyzer that told me I have 33.8% body fat. Seeing it in real #s is a big reality check. I kind of expected it to be about that much, but the normal is around 25-30, so I'm sure by the time this challenge is over, I will be good to go! The analyzer tagged my body type as "athletic", so of course I was happy about that.  My blood pressure was normal and I even got a sneak peek at my weigh in for this week and it looks like I have at least lost another pound! 

We talked about the girl who ate chicken nuggets as her main meal everyday for 15 years in fitness class today. Anybody see that? She has some major health problems now, as can be imagined. Crazy!

Got another day of training and some homework to do. Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## jillbur

D73 said:


> Yeah $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ is a great motivator isn't it?









mikamah said:


> Thursday 2/2 QOTD- Superbowl weekend coming up!!!  GO Pats!! Go Giants!! Any big plans?  Food is a big part of game day.  If you are watching the game do you have any special foods you'll be making and have you chosen to make any healthier things than you would have in the past?  Feel free to share some recipes!
> 
> (I'm coaching from New England, so I just can't cheer any louder for the giants.  No offense to any giants fans.)



We actually just enjoy the Super Bowl at home. DSs go to bed around 8 so the game's on too late to go out anywhere for them. Actually, DH will be working that night, so we will just treat it like a typical Sunday dinner. I may get some appetizers for the boys. I heard on the Today Show this morning that there are going to be some great commercials, so don't go to the kitchen or bathroom during the commercials...go during the game! Oh, and I'm rooting for New England. I haven't like Eli Manning since his draft day shenanigans!




Ruthie5671 said:


> Went to the doctor this morning.  Shockingly, the PA has agreed to fill out the form for the adoption.  Of course, this news came with a disclaimer and another lecture.  The disclaimer being that she is still not completely comfortable approving me healthy enough to care for a child.  I haven't gotten the form from her yet, so I'm concerned that it is going to have a negative tone to it.  But I'll take something over a complete denial.  The lecture was, of course, I have all these risk factors, I have to lose weight, blah, blah, blah.  Back in three months for more blood work.  I miss my old doctor.  Thanks to all for the continued support.  Loving Team Donald!



Glad you got the okay and just remember to keep up the healthy eating and exercise so in 3 months your bloodwork has improved!




::Snow_White:: said:


> We talked about the girl who ate chicken nuggets as her main meal everyday for 15 years in fitness class today. Anybody see that? She has some major health problems now, as can be imagined. Crazy!



I saw that article, too. How do people even afford to eat out like that? I guess that's the question, though. I am pretty sure most of the kids I teach never eat a fruit or vegetable daily, let alone in a month! They do eat a lot of that yummy and healthy hamburger helper and ramen noodles  It's actually quite sad.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Well, not too much activity today so I will check back in later. 

Jill


----------



## SettinSail

Wow, just when I vow to get back into the challenge and post regularly, it is so SLOW!!!




D73 said:


> Dawn,
> 
> Ich sprech kein Deutsch....mais je parle français. C'est la deuxième langue de quatre du pays. On le parle en Romandie, l'ouest de la Suisse, à coté de la France. Je suis ici depuis 2003 mais je suis americain.
> 
> 
> Christophe
> 
> _*TRANSLATION FOR ALL MY TEAM DONALDS:*
> Dawn,
> 
> I don't speak German...but I do speak French. It's the second language of 4 in the country. We speak it in the section call Romandie, the west of Switzerland, near France. I have been here since 2003 but am from the USA.
> 
> 
> Christopher_



I simply MUST have more info    I looked back a few pages but could not find your intro.   Sorry to be so nosy but we just moved home this past summer after living in Stuttgart, Germany for 2 years.  We were about 2 hours away from Zurich.  We did not travel extensively in Switzerland, but everywhere we went, people spoke Deutsch, but a little different from the Germans.  I had NO IDEA there were 4 languages spoken there.   We spent a few days in Interlaken, possibly the most beautiful place on earth
and my ancestral village is "Hirzel", outside of Zurich.   And, how are you going on 2 cruises this Spring???   Are they back to back?  Details, details, details please!  We went on the Disney Med cruise August 2010 and it was AWESOME!   I tried to talk DH into going to the city in Germany where the Fantasy & Dream were built but it was so far away he did not want to go.
WOW, the people you meet on the DIS!   Nice to meet you Christopher and look forward to getting to know you and good luck on your weight loss journey!

Hello to everyone else!   Janis, good luck with your Dad.   My Dad was diagnosed with early dementia this Summer but he seems about the same so far.



mikamah said:


> Thursday 2/2 QOTD- Superbowl weekend coming up!!!  GO Pats!! Go Giants!! Any big plans?  Food is a big part of game day.  If you are watching the game do you have any special foods you'll be making and have you chosen to make any healthier things than you would have in the past?  Feel free to share some recipes!
> 
> (I'm coaching from New England, so I just can't cheer any louder for the giants.  No offense to any giants fans.)



Not sure what we are doing this year - probably just watch at home and make a few special treats.  We like nachos and tacos and will try to make them lighter and not gorge on them    Sorry Kathy, I have to root 
for the Giants.  We are huge Hakeem Nicks fans since he went to College that me & DH graduated from.   I have a picture of DS and him when he played for UNC.   Go Hakeem!   Such a nice guy too.   I think it's funny that the 2 teams are from roughly the same area of the country.

Had a good day today but so tired.   The kitties keep us up some every night crying to get in bed with us.   They are just like babies.   We let them cry it out but then they start back up about 4:45 am  I can't take it so I let them in and that is how we start our day.   Had my physical today and was only down a little since last year.  I need to work much harder this year.  It is so hard to lose weight when you get older.

I am trying to see all the movies nominated for Best Picture Oscar and I have 4 more to go.  I may go see The Descendants tonight if I can get the energy to go back out.  All have been good.  The Help is still my favorite and Tree of Life was a little strange but had some good parts.

Have a great evening all


----------



## #1hoosierfan

Good afternoon Team Donald!

QOTD - 

Well I will be rooting for the Giants! I am a big Colts fan and after watching them go into the toilet this year with Peyton being out.... the thought of the Patriots then winning the Superbowl in "our house" is almost too much to bear! 

We will be going over to a friend's house for the game.  It is a chili and hot dog pitch-in.  I will just eat light that day and not pig-out at dinner.  I also plan do to a cardio workout that morning. 

I ran for the first time this afternoon (literally) since crossing the finish line on October 1st in WDW.  It got up to 60 degrees here today and it was sunny, so I just HAD to do something outside.  I was just under a 13 minute mile which I was really happy about.  The cardio that I have been doing in 
p90x has no doubt helped with that.   I think I will try to incorporate running a few days a week as long as the weather does not get too frigid.  

Have a great evening!  I am glad tomorrow is Friday!!!!


----------



## my3princes

mikamah said:


> Wed Feb 1st!!! -  QOTD- A new month, and we've been doing this challenge for a month!  How are you doing?  What is going good for you?  What are you struggling with, if anything?  If you are struggling, what can you do to help get yourself back on track?



Still fighting all the stress of work.  I just keep telling myself worst case scenerio and this job will be done in 3 months.  Several of us are literally sick because of the anxiety.



trinaweena said:


> I'm starting to get really frustrated. I feel like I don't even have to worry about a diet right now because I literally have no appetite. I'm afraid to eat anything.  This naseau feeling just isnt going away, and its not just that, but sometimes light headedness, drymouth, stomach aches, tiredness, loss of appetite, foggy feeling in my head/nose and just in gereral not feeling myself.  I don't really want to talk at all and just kind of feel miserable because I hate being naseaus.
> 
> The fact that I hate feeling naseus is playing a lot into this I think, because I think about eating something and think what if I get naseaous and then I am naseous. If I feel even slightly naseous its like my brain play into it and then I feel worse. I  don't know what to do anymore, is something actually wrong with me, is it all in my head, I don't know.
> 
> I talked to the stomach doctor yesterday and as per usual, she refuses to give me an anti naseau medication, and is switching my anti inflamatory medication to see if that makes a difference. Basically for her its just a wait and see game, but for me I have classes where participation is a chunk of my grade and i never want to talk cause I feel miserable. I explained this to her but she didn't seem any more apt to change her diagnoses. And I;m starting to think maybe this problem is not stomach related but my primary care doctor is awful and i know i wont get any help on that front.
> 
> Basically I'm just really starting to get frustrated/concerned.  So far today to eat I've had a piece of toast, a bottle of water, and handful of crackers. It's 1pm. I don't really want to eat anything else. Maybe some soup later.
> 
> My mother is convinced I'm pregnant. I've taken multiple tests. Its not that. But as for what it could be...I'm at a loss.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a better week than me. CAuse mostly I just want to curl up in bed and cry



Have you been treated for anxiety?  It sounds very much like what I'm going through



P - I did guard at the UVAC.  It was fun and boring 
I did not get the job that I wanted, because I was blocked by disabled veterans who applied.  It's so complicated.  The 2 people that blocked me are not going to be hired as they seem to apply for many positions and have been interviewed before.   The management has decided not to fill the position now to avoid having to hire them.  There is apparently no way around it.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Wed qotd-- this month has been a great start to the year. I lost 11lbs and really feel like i am in control of my eating again. The good has been ridding myself of fast food and soda. Th struggles has still been finding quick healthy meals to fit into our busy shedule and eve though i have been good at getting to the gym it really has not been easy with our crazy schedule.

Thur qotd- we r gettin our new tv furniture this sat  and we are going to finally hang up our tv we got for xmas. So we are having my inlaws over for the superbowl. We are having the traditional wings. We will have lots of raw veggies to munch on and ithink i will make brownies for dessert. I have 4 miles on the agenda for the day so i will save many of my calories for dinner. Since my team isnt playing i will be more interested in the commercials and musical entertainment.

And thanks kathy you stole the one question i had for my coaching gig this wk.

Shawn- i hear you on finding the time to dis. Its not easy but it is so helpful in staying on track.  I hope you got to see your movie tonight.

Ruthie- im the money controller in our house too. It is quite stressful and it sometimes puts me over the edge when dh asks for something thats ot really needed.  Glad u got the form signed even though it was not  an enjoyable visit.

Janis- i hope your dad has a better night tonight. Such a cute story about his girlfriends.

Kayla- great job on the 3 miles

Kathy- i tend to let the dishes pile up too

Chris-uck your cold weather souns horrible. I am loving our 40 degree winter in pa. I hope you wont be shipping the cold our way anytime soon.

Deb- sorry you didnt get the job

***********************************************************************

Oh man one more day left of the work week. I am really looking forward to the weekend. My 4 yr old nick had the stomach bug last night and i only got like 2 hours of sleep last night.  He seems to be feeling better now so hopefully no one else gets it.  I will be on in the morning with the qotd becausee t is my turn to be our coach.


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Week 6-A Pamper Week: Adventureland

This week we are having a Pamper Week. In the past, we have not submitted points for Pamper Weeks, but this time we are. There will be *7 Mini-Challenges* that will help pamper you this week. Please submit only how many challenges you completed. For example, if you completed 3 of them, you only need to send me 3/7. This is still a team competition and all participation counts!

1. The Enchanted Tiki Room: You know the catchy song that sticks in your head. *Spend some time listening to music you enjoy.*

2. Jungle Cruise: The corny jokes aren't that cheesy. We laugh no matter what.  *Do something that makes you laugh.*

3. The Magic Carpets of Aladdin: This is one ride I don't think I've every done. There's something about moving around and around in a circle that doesn't appeal to me. Kids love it! *Do something that makes you feel like a kid (again).*

4. Pirates of the Caribbean: Ahh, Jack Sparrow. Need I say more?  *Do something you find relaxing.*

5. Swiss Family Treehouse: A timeless classic no matter how hot it is outside or which other ride is more important, at least to me. This is a great attraction to take in the scenery. *Spend some time enjoying the scenery.*

6. Aloha Isle: I don't particularly like pineapple, but you can't be the calories in a Dole Whip. *Indulge in a treat that fits into your plan.* You can decide what is considered a "treat."

7. Tortuga Tavern: I learned about this restaurant from the WDW website. It serves Mexican food. *Spend a day keeping an eye on your sodium intake.*

Have a great week everyone! Feel free to PM me any questions or ask on the thread.


----------



## Disneyluvr

Let's hope this actually posts!

Sorry every time I try to post the boards freeze!

I am not looking for forward to tomorrows weigh-in! But I am not giving up and I've gotten back on track!

QOTD:
Good- I have been really good about tracking my food and getting all my water in.
Bad- exercising!!! I really need to get better at actually doing it.

We are not watching the super bowl.  DD has a state cheer competition 4 hrs out of town on Sat. so we will be gone all weekend. Hopefully I'll get a lot of exercise walking the malls


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD-SuperBowl...We'll probably watch but not in a big deal way.  Our bus. is Audio/Video so DH is running like crazy this week and usually has got calls from people right up to and during the game re the systems he has instaled,someone hits the wrong control,etc.   He's got 4 80 inch TV's to get installed this wk, people wanting new remotes,receivers,spkers... basically everything for the big game.

 Any food will be easy prep, grilled, cold items as well..Wings, humus with p ita chips, veggies, olives, salad, red eggs,nuts...

I will try and get my 30 min TM in no matter what.  I decided that I still want to hit my goal at the end of thi challenge and I will def need a buffer of a few pds if we are doing another crusie so I better step up the exercise.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Week 6-A Pamper Week: Adventureland
> 
> This week we are having a Pamper Week. In the past, we have not submitted points for Pamper Weeks, but this time we are. There will be *7 Mini-Challenges* that will help pamper you this week. Please submit only how many challenges you completed. For example, if you completed 3 of them, you only need to send me 3/7. This is still a team competition and all participation counts!
> 
> 1. The Enchanted Tiki Room: You know the catchy song that sticks in your head. *Spend some time listening to music you enjoy.*
> 
> 2. Jungle Cruise: The corny jokes aren't that cheesy. We laugh no matter what.  *Do something that makes you laugh.*
> 
> 3. The Magic Carpets of Aladdin: This is one ride I don't think I've every done. There's something about moving around and around in a circle that doesn't appeal to me. Kids love it! *Do something that makes you feel like a kid (again).*
> 
> 4. Pirates of the Caribbean: Ahh, Jack Sparrow. Need I say more?  *Do something you find relaxing.*
> 
> 5. Swiss Family Treehouse: A timeless classic no matter how hot it is outside or which other ride is more important, at least to me. This is a great attraction to take in the scenery. *Spend some time enjoying the scenery.*
> 
> 6. Aloha Isle: I don't particularly like pineapple, but you can't be the calories in a Dole Whip. *Indulge in a treat that fits into your plan.* You can decide what is considered a "treat."
> 
> 7. Tortuga Tavern: I learned about this restaurant from the WDW website. It serves Mexican food. *Spend a day keeping an eye on your sodium intake.*
> 
> Have a great week everyone! Feel free to PM me any questions or ask on the thread.



I love this pamper week. So may great ways to get some tlc in each day. Im excited to  particpate


----------



## araes2102

mikamah said:


> Thursday 2/2 QOTD- Superbowl weekend coming up!!!  GO Pats!! Go Giants!! Any big plans?  Food is a big part of game day.  If you are watching the game do you have any special foods you'll be making and have you chosen to make any healthier things than you would have in the past?  Feel free to share some recipes!
> 
> (I'm coaching from New England, so I just can't cheer any louder for the giants.  No offense to any giants fans.)



Kids and I will head to grandma's to watch the game with my brother while DBF catches up on homework. We are Cowboys fans (well DS thinks he likes the Raiders, he just hasn't learned any better yet ) so DBF is not interested in watching the "big game" without America's team. But I love football and will be rooting on the PATS   As for snacks, no idea what Mom is planning on serving, but I will be trying to keep myself OP. Maybe I will pack my own snacks... air-popped popcorn, veggies and yogurt dip, turkey and romaine roll-ups.  




jillbur said:


> Well, I have just a minute to respond then I will check in later. I made it through spinning! It was a tough workout, but since my cardio is good from running, it wasn't horrible! I signed up to go next Wednesday and am hoping to go once a week. I figured I can do the circuit training class once or twice a week, spinning once, yoga once and run on other days. I do have to say, my butt is a little sore today~not from the workout...from those seats!



Yay! Good job, and that sounds like a really good plan 



Ruthie5671 said:


> Went to the doctor this morning.  Shockingly, the PA has agreed to fill out the form for the adoption.  Of course, this news came with a disclaimer and another lecture.  The disclaimer being that she is still not completely comfortable approving me healthy enough to care for a child.  I haven't gotten the form from her yet, so I'm concerned that it is going to have a negative tone to it.  But I'll take something over a complete denial.



Sad to hear your appt wasn't great but glad to hear you will be getting the form. Have you thought about getting a different doctor. 

***********************************************************

In the last 3 days I have been confronted with cake 3 times! Ahhhhh!  I did have one bite of tres leches cake this morning (supervisor's bday) But after taking one bite I thought to myself, "In 6 months I will not remember what this cake tasted like but I will see the results from making good choices"  So I threw away the rest of the cake! And for anyone who has had tres leches cake (light, spongy cake soaked in cream, evap milk, and sweetened condensed milk with whipped topping) you know how hard that was! Sin on plate! Oh well, good choices right?


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Ruthie5671 said:


> I'm kinda bummed that this will be the end of football season!  I have loved football since birth, being born in Miami (GO DOLPHINS).  Even though we have had a rough time of it lately - new coaches, new players, new everything - I still love my Dolphins.  But I am rooting for the Giants this weekend.  I just cannot begin to like the Patriots.  Hubby and I are having our own Super Bowl/laugh at the commercials party.  He wants just appetizer kind of food which is just lots of fattening stuff, so I'm trying to figure out a way to compromise with him.  There will definitely be veggies and fat free dip and probably cheese and crackers.  I'm not sure what else.  But since it will likely be the only thing we eat all day, everything in moderation.
> 
> Went to the doctor this morning.  Shockingly, the PA has agreed to fill out the form for the adoption.  Of course, this news came with a disclaimer and another lecture.  The disclaimer being that she is still not completely comfortable approving me healthy enough to care for a child.  I haven't gotten the form from her yet, so I'm concerned that it is going to have a negative tone to it.  But I'll take something over a complete denial.  The lecture was, of course, I have all these risk factors, I have to lose weight, blah, blah, blah.  Back in three months for more blood work.  I miss my old doctor.  Thanks to all for the continued support.  Loving Team Donald!



Delighted you got form filled out and just think how impressive it will be when you return in 3months looking fitter and healthier than now

Love that its a pamper week this week  Ilost 5 lbs this week which is my biggest ever so I'm chuffed 
Good luck with your weigh-ins today. I'll keep my fingers crossed it goes well for you all


----------



## donac

Good Friday morning everyone.  We made it to Friday.  Good luck on weigh in everyone.

All my students are coughing and sneezing and I think it is getting to me.   I have been feeling achy and yucky for the last couple of days.  Last night I was asleep before 9.  I wish it would get worse but in a way I am happy that it has not.  I have a busy couple of days on Monday and Tuesday so I need to be in school those two days.  Maybe I could get sick for Sunday and miss my friend's Super Bowl party. 

QOTD  I am going to a friend's house for the Super Bowl.  Unfortunately over half the people she invites has no interest in the game no matter who plays.  The bad part is that many of these people can't even follow the game.  I know I can follow the game but with so many people talking it is hard to pay attention.  The only good thing is that there will be a hot tub so that if the game gets slow I can go in.  

Off to get ready for school.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## D73

I'm a little later than normal in posting this morning but most of you are still asleep so I imagine its ok that way. 

Loooks like my first week to join in the HH is a good one. But I find that these things are all really important to balance a weightloss journey. You have to take care of yourself in all ways. I look forward to hearing what people are doing to fulfill these.  And I expect Donalds can take this one out for a win as well.

Good luck everyone on your weigh ins today. I got a nice surprise and am donwn by 6.2 pounds. I am now under my weight where I stopped my "annual new year's resolution" at the end of one month last year.  Thanks for keeping me motivated.  I hope my loss helps the team to win this week.

My first mini-goal is to see a 2 as the first number on my scale and that really seems to be in sight and achieveable.  

GO TEAM DONALD!!!!!!!!!!

Christopher


----------



## D73

*A really big thank you to Kathy for your coaching this past week. *

It was my first week on the challenge and your coaching and questions along with support from you and the whole team has made this week amazing!

*THANK YOU!*

Christopher


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

araes2102 said:


> [In the last 3 days I have been confronted with cake 3 times! Ahhhhh!  I did have one bite of tres leches cake this morning (supervisor's bday) But after taking one bite I thought to myself, "In 6 months I will not remember what this cake tasted like but I will see the results from making good choices"  So I threw away the rest of the cake! And for anyone who has had tres leches cake (light, spongy cake soaked in cream, evap milk, and sweetened condensed milk with whipped topping) you know how hard that was! Sin on plate! Oh well, good choices right?



wow that was tough but you did it.  Congrats you should be so proud of yourself.



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Delighted you got form filled out and just think how impressive it will be when you return in 3months looking fitter and healthier than now
> 
> Love that its a pamper week this week  Ilost 5 lbs this week which is my biggest ever so I'm chuffed
> Good luck with your weigh-ins today. I'll keep my fingers crossed it goes well for you all



Holy Moly that is a great loss.  Way to go.



D73 said:


> I got a nice surprise and am donwn by 6.2 pounds. I am now under my weight where I stopped my "annual new year's resolution" at the end of one month last year.  Thanks for keeping me motivated.  I hope my loss helps the team to win this week.



Awesome loss for your first week back on track.  I bet this year it will not be a mini resolution.  You will do it


A BIG BIG thank you to our Coach Kathy for the awesome job this week and for all the wonderful questions she came up with....even if she stole one of mine.

I will brb with the QOTD!


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

my3princes said:


> P - I did guard at the UVAC.  It was fun and boring
> I did not get the job that I wanted, because I was blocked by disabled veterans who applied.  It's so complicated.  The 2 people that blocked me are not going to be hired as they seem to apply for many positions and have been interviewed before.   The management has decided not to fill the position now to avoid having to hire them.  There is apparently no way around it.



I had a similar situation, so I understand.  I used to work at a DoD school and everyone was hired on as "temporary".  Right as I was put in to become permanent (after being there two years) the new superintendent decided to make all office jobs that wern't held by permanent employees, available.    So, I had to reapply, but so did some veterans and my principal did everything possible to get around it somehow, even kept me on all summer working on it, but no luck.  Even though I was MORE qualified, they couldn't turn down a veteran.  Being a spouse I was second in line, but too bad for me.  They did find me a position as an aid, but to this day I have a hard time explaining the situation to people.  I always feel like those that don't know the system just think I was no good at my job and lost it!!  I swear that's not it!!  hahaha!!  But I do understand your pain and I am sorry for you on that.  Keep trying.
~Lynda


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hi Team Donald!!!!  My name is Lindsay and I will be your coach this week.

A few reminders to send your weights in to DVCcrusier76 and to list in the subject Team Donald.
Also send in your HH points to CC and list in the subject Team Donald.

I hope you all have good days on the scale today.  But if not dont get down and try to think about some of the non-scale victories that you might have had this week, like not eating all the cake, or journaling all your food.

also to remember to keep on drinking that water.

Ok so for the QOTD's this week I thought I would have them associate with our wonderful pampering Healthy Habits that CC has given us.

QOTD Friday Feb 3, 2012

#1= Spend some time listening to music.  So have you ever been to any concerts and if so what was your favorite one you attended?

Bonus QOTD= How do you plan to fullfill this mini challenge?  Will you listen to music while relaxing or are you going to get up and dance around???


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi Team Donald!!!!  My name is Lindsay and I will be your coach this week.
> Ok so for the QOTD's this week I thought I would have them associate with our wonderful pampering Healthy Habits that CC has given us.
> QOTD Friday Feb 3, 2012
> #1= Spend some time listening to music.  So have you ever been to any concerts and if so what was your favorite one you attended?
> Bonus QOTD= How do you plan to fullfill this mini challenge?  Will you listen to music while relaxing or are you going to get up and dance around???



Hi Lindsay, thanks for taking the time to coach us this week!  All our coaches are wonderful 
QOTD...Over the past twenty years I have been to hundreds of concerts, mostly rock and country.  I'd say my all time favorite has to be Bon Jovi     With Kiss and Kenny Chesney rounding out my top three!!  
Bonus Q...I cannot help but dance when I listen to good music!  No matter where I am or what I'm doing, I have to move it!    I am always puzzled by those who can listen without singing along and moving at least a little!

~Lynda


----------



## mikamah

Ruthie5671 said:


> [Went to the doctor this morning.  Shockingly, the PA has agreed to fill out the form for the adoption.  Of course, this news came with a disclaimer and another lecture.  The disclaimer being that she is still not completely comfortable approving me healthy enough to care for a child.  I haven't gotten the form from her yet, so I'm concerned that it is going to have a negative tone to it.  But I'll take something over a complete denial.  The lecture was, of course, I have all these risk factors, I have to lose weight, blah, blah, blah.  Back in three months for more blood work.  I miss my old doctor.  Thanks to all for the continued support.  Loving Team Donald! ]


So happy for you the doctor is filling out the paperwork for you and you are on your way to being a mom.  I agree, keep up the great work, kick some butt and show that doctor you are determined to be the healthiest mom ever.  



SettinSail said:


> Sorry Kathy, I have to root
> for the Giants.
> No problem Shawn, I'll try really hard not to gloat too much when we win!!!
> 
> Had a good day today but so tired.   The kitties keep us up some every night crying to get in bed with us.   They are just like babies.   We let them cry it out but then they start back up about 4:45 am  I can't take it so I let them in and that is how we start our day.   Had my physical today and was only down a little since last year.  I need to work much harder this year.  It is so hard to lose weight when you get older.
> 
> Down a little is great, with so much you had going on this year too.  Maintaining is great as we get older too, and this year is going to be a losing year for both of us.  I can feel it!!!
> 
> I am trying to see all the movies nominated for Best Picture Oscar and I have 4 more to go.  I may go see The Descendants tonight if I can get the energy to go back out.  All have been good.  The Help is still my favorite and Tree of Life was a little strange but had some good parts


I so want to see the descendants, but haven't fit it in yet.  Guess I'll have to wait for Red box.  




mommyof2Pirates said:


> And thanks kathy you stole the one question i had for my coaching gig this wk
> 
> You're welcome, honey, any time.   CHeck out Team Mickey for Maria's great questions Dona and I were fighting over.
> 
> Oh man one more day left of the work week. I am really looking forward to the weekend. My 4 yr old nick had the stomach bug last night and i only got like 2 hours of sleep last night.  He seems to be feeling better now so hopefully no one else gets it.  I will be on in the morning with the qotd becausee t is my turn to be our coach.:


You must be beat.  Hope Nick is better today, and the rest of you stay healthy.



cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Week 6-A Pamper Week: Adventureland
> 
> This week we are having a Pamper Week. In the past, we have not submitted points for Pamper Weeks, but this time we are. There will be *7 Mini-Challenges* that will help pamper you this week. Please submit only how many challenges you completed. For example, if you completed 3 of them, you only need to send me 3/7. This is still a team competition and all participation counts!
> 
> 1. The Enchanted Tiki Room: You know the catchy song that sticks in your head. *Spend some time listening to music you enjoy.*
> 
> 2. Jungle Cruise: The corny jokes aren't that cheesy. We laugh no matter what.  *Do something that makes you laugh.*
> 
> 3. The Magic Carpets of Aladdin: This is one ride I don't think I've every done. There's something about moving around and around in a circle that doesn't appeal to me. Kids love it! *Do something that makes you feel like a kid (again).*
> 
> 4. Pirates of the Caribbean: Ahh, Jack Sparrow. Need I say more?  *Do something you find relaxing.*
> 
> 5. Swiss Family Treehouse: A timeless classic no matter how hot it is outside or which other ride is more important, at least to me. This is a great attraction to take in the scenery. *Spend some time enjoying the scenery.*
> 
> 6. Aloha Isle: I don't particularly like pineapple, but you can't be the calories in a Dole Whip. *Indulge in a treat that fits into your plan.* You can decide what is considered a "treat."
> 
> 7. Tortuga Tavern: I learned about this restaurant from the WDW website. It serves Mexican food. *Spend a day keeping an eye on your sodium intake.*
> 
> Have a great week everyone! Feel free to PM me any questions or ask on the thread.


These are fantastic, CC.  thank you so much. 


araes2102 said:


> In the last 3 days I have been confronted with cake 3 times! Ahhhhh!  I did have one bite of tres leches cake this morning (supervisor's bday) But after taking one bite I thought to myself, "In 6 months I will not remember what this cake tasted like but I will see the results from making good choices"  So I threw away the rest of the cake! And for anyone who has had tres leches cake (light, spongy cake soaked in cream, evap milk, and sweetened condensed milk with whipped topping) you know how hard that was! Sin on plate! Oh well, good choices right?


Nice job only taking one bite of that cake!! I have had it, and it is amazing. 



luvpoohandcompany said:


> [Ilost 5 lbs this week which is my biggest ever so I'm chuffed
> Good luck with your weigh-ins today. I'll keep my fingers crossed it goes well for you all


Whoo hoo!! You go, girl!  5 pounds is awesome!!!



donac said:


> All my students are coughing and sneezing and I think it is getting to me.   I have been feeling achy and yucky for the last couple of days.  Last night I was asleep before 9.  I wish it would get worse but in a way I am happy that it has not.  I have a busy couple of days on Monday and Tuesday so I need to be in school those two days.  Maybe I could get sick for Sunday and miss my friend's Super Bowl party.


Hope you can dodge the sick bullet.  Seems at my work so many people are sick either the head/chest cold or gi bug.  I got the head chest cold, but not so bad, and I"m praying we don't get the gi thing.  It is ugly. 



D73 said:


> Good luck everyone on your weigh ins today. I got a nice surprise and am donwn by 6.2 pounds. I am now under my weight where I stopped my "annual new year's resolution" at the end of one month last year.  Thanks for keeping me motivated.  I hope my loss helps the team to win this week.
> 
> My first mini-goal is to see a 2 as the first number on my scale and that really seems to be in sight and achieveable.
> 
> GO TEAM DONALD!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Christopher


Wow, 6.2 is amazing!!  I bet you'll see 25 pounds gone next week and that 2 before you know it!!  Nice work Christopher!!



D73 said:


> *A really big thank you to Kathy for your coaching this past week. *
> 
> It was my first week on the challenge and your coaching and questions along with support from you and the whole team has made this week amazing!
> 
> *THANK YOU!*
> 
> Christopher


You are so sweet.  YOu're welcome.  It's so fun to coach, and get to know everyone a little better, and typically coaches often have a successful week on the scale too, and today I did.  I'm down 1.8 which for me is fabulous, especially since I had a big loss last week, so I am thrilled.  It's so nice to have you on our team.  You have such a positive and supportive attitude.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> A BIG BIG thank you to our Coach Kathy for the awesome job this week and for all the wonderful questions she came up with....even if she stole one of mine.






mommyof2Pirates said:


> A few reminders to send your weights in to DVCcrusier76 and to list in the subject Team Donald.
> Also send in your HH points to CC and list in the subject Team Donald.
> 
> I hope you all have good days on the scale today.  But if not dont get down and try to think about some of the non-scale victories that you might have had this week, like not eating all the cake, or journaling all your food.
> 
> also to remember to keep on drinking that water.
> 
> Ok so for the QOTD's this week I thought I would have them associate with our wonderful pampering Healthy Habits that CC has given us.
> 
> QOTD Friday Feb 3, 2012
> 
> #1= Spend some time listening to music.  So have you ever been to any concerts and if so what was your favorite one you attended?
> 
> Bonus QOTD= How do you plan to fullfill this mini challenge?  Will you listen to music while relaxing or are you going to get up and dance around???


Fun question to bring me back in time.  My all time favorite concerts have been Garth Brooks.  I think I"ve seen him 4 times, it's all before ds was born, so the memory does slack a little.  He puts on an amazing show, and I hope he's still doing concerts in Vegas one day when I am able to go.  The second best was the boston country stations Countryfest concert at Foxboro stadium when we happened to be i the 3rd row.  I remember Tim Mcgraw the best, I may have been drooling a little, or a lot.   In my 30s, I did the country dance thing, and we went to lots of different concerts, and always had a blast.  We'd dance in the parking lot after the concerts to wait for the traffic to die down.  Good times.  



GoofyPredsFan said:


> .I cannot help but dance when I listen to good music!  No matter where I am or what I'm doing, I have to move it!    I am always puzzled by those who can listen without singing along and moving at least a little!
> 
> ~Lynda


I definitely can't help singing but I don't have the voice for it, so it can be painful for others.  At work this week, the doc put on Pandora with John Denver, so all these old songs came on, and I just couldn't help singing.  Luckily the patients are sedated, so they don't remember, but my poor coworkers. 

Thank you LIndsay for coaching this week!!  I know you will have no problem coming up with some fabulous QOTDs for us!!

Thank you all for having me as coach too.  I had a great week, it's always so motiviating to faithfully check in here, see how well others are doing, and think of something someone posted during the day and make a better choice than I might have otherwise.  I'm happy to see a loss, putting me at 5 pounds til ONE-derland!!   I feel like I am going to make it this time, and make it last once and for all.  

Have a fabulous friday everyone!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD Friday Feb 3, 2012
> 
> #1= Spend some time listening to music.  So have you ever been to any concerts and if so what was your favorite one you attended?
> 
> Bonus QOTD= How do you plan to fullfill this mini challenge?  Will you listen to music while relaxing or are you going to get up and dance around???


I have been to a couple of concerts--Dave Matthews, B52s, Beat Farmers, Red Hot Chili Peppers (during the druggie phase--there was not very much singing), Bob Seger. But my favorite concert--Counting Crows. It was awesome. It was on our minor league baseball field and we were right up near the stage. They did not do my favorite song, but I had a fabulous time!

I will be listening to music while I do my 2+ hour run today.


----------



## VirataMama4

Good Morning Donalds!

Finally got the Dis to work with me today and not against, so I can post!  It has been running so very very slow, its driving me nuts.  I hope it stays fast so I can get back to posting every day.  I feel like I'm slipping without being able to check in with everyone...

I haven't done my weigh in yet, I'm actually kinda scared as I've been running about a 1lb heavier then last week and yesterday was not a good eating or exercising day!  

QOTD:
I have been to many concerts over the years, I'm not sure if I actually have a favorite.  The most recent one was Kid Rock in Dec. and I really enjoyed it, but it made me realize that I was officially "old".


----------



## JacksLilWench

mikamah said:


> Thursday 2/2 QOTD- Superbowl weekend coming up!!!  GO Pats!! Go Giants!! Any big plans?  Food is a big part of game day.  If you are watching the game do you have any special foods you'll be making and have you chosen to make any healthier things than you would have in the past?  Feel free to share some recipes!
> 
> (I'm coaching from New England, so I just can't cheer any louder for the giants.  No offense to any giants fans.)



Don't worry, I'll take care of that for you.  *Clears throat*

GO GIANTS!!!!!

I just can't cheer for the Patriots....I just can't!

I am going to a friend's Superbowl party, and to be honest, I'm not counting any calories.  I am going to watch what I eat on Saturday and during the week, so if I can bank for a fat Sunday, I don't worry too much.  I'm going to bring some buffalo chicken dip with a recipe one of my co-workers is going to give me.  As long as I remember to get it from him today!



cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Week 6-A Pamper Week: Adventureland
> 
> This week we are having a Pamper Week. In the past, we have not submitted points for Pamper Weeks, but this time we are. There will be *7 Mini-Challenges* that will help pamper you this week. Please submit only how many challenges you completed. For example, if you completed 3 of them, you only need to send me 3/7. This is still a team competition and all participation counts!
> 
> 1. The Enchanted Tiki Room: You know the catchy song that sticks in your head. *Spend some time listening to music you enjoy.*
> 
> 2. Jungle Cruise: The corny jokes aren't that cheesy. We laugh no matter what.  *Do something that makes you laugh.*
> 
> 3. The Magic Carpets of Aladdin: This is one ride I don't think I've every done. There's something about moving around and around in a circle that doesn't appeal to me. Kids love it! *Do something that makes you feel like a kid (again).*
> 
> 4. Pirates of the Caribbean: Ahh, Jack Sparrow. Need I say more?  *Do something you find relaxing.*
> 
> 5. Swiss Family Treehouse: A timeless classic no matter how hot it is outside or which other ride is more important, at least to me. This is a great attraction to take in the scenery. *Spend some time enjoying the scenery.*
> 
> 6. Aloha Isle: I don't particularly like pineapple, but you can't be the calories in a Dole Whip. *Indulge in a treat that fits into your plan.* You can decide what is considered a "treat."
> 
> 7. Tortuga Tavern: I learned about this restaurant from the WDW website. It serves Mexican food. *Spend a day keeping an eye on your sodium intake.*
> 
> Have a great week everyone! Feel free to PM me any questions or ask on the thread.



Sounds like it's gonna be a fun week!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD Friday Feb 3, 2012
> 
> #1= Spend some time listening to music.  So have you ever been to any concerts and if so what was your favorite one you attended?
> 
> Bonus QOTD= How do you plan to fullfill this mini challenge?  Will you listen to music while relaxing or are you going to get up and dance around???



I used to go to concerts aaaaaall the time, haha.  I love going to shows and listening to music.  My favorite is probably any of the Warped Tour shows- it's a big traveling punk/rock show that takes place in the summer with usually 60-70 bands.  It's an all day affair, and an exhausting one at that!

I will probably get up and dance around!  I can't sit still once the music starts


----------



## jillbur

SettinSail said:


> Had a good day today but so tired.   The kitties keep us up some every night crying to get in bed with us.   They are just like babies.   We let them cry it out but then they start back up about 4:45 am  I can't take it so I let them in and that is how we start our day.
> 
> Have a great evening all



My cat loves to stroll around the house crying around 4:45 also. It must be kitty play time! DH throws stuff toward him (sock, book, tv remote) to scare hime & get him to go downstairs and leave us alone so he doesn't wake up the boys. I used to try to stop DH, but now the cat deosn't seem to do it as much. Maybe the cat has learned lol.



#1hoosierfan said:


> Good afternoon Team Donald!
> 
> I ran for the first time this afternoon (literally) since crossing the finish line on October 1st in WDW.  It got up to 60 degrees here today and it was sunny, so I just HAD to do something outside.  I was just under a 13 minute mile which I was really happy about.  The cardio that I have been doing in
> p90x has no doubt helped with that.   I think I will try to incorporate running a few days a week as long as the weather does not get too frigid.
> 
> Have a great evening!  I am glad tomorrow is Friday!!!!



Way to go on the run!



cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Week 6-A Pamper Week: Adventureland
> 
> This week we are having a Pamper Week. In the past, we have not submitted points for Pamper Weeks, but this time we are. There will be *7 Mini-Challenges* that will help pamper you this week. Please submit only how many challenges you completed. For example, if you completed 3 of them, you only need to send me 3/7. This is still a team competition and all participation counts!



Thanks CC! This is so creative and I am loving the Pamper Week!



araes2102 said:


> In the last 3 days I have been confronted with cake 3 times! Ahhhhh!  I did have one bite of tres leches cake this morning (supervisor's bday) But after taking one bite I thought to myself, "In 6 months I will not remember what this cake tasted like but I will see the results from making good choices"  So I threw away the rest of the cake! And for anyone who has had tres leches cake (light, spongy cake soaked in cream, evap milk, and sweetened condensed milk with whipped topping) you know how hard that was! Sin on plate! Oh well, good choices right?




I don't know what this "tres leches cake" is but it sounds devine. I may have to look up the recipe just to drool at a picture 




mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi Team Donald!!!!  My name is Lindsay and I will be your coach this week.
> 
> QOTD Friday Feb 3, 2012
> 
> #1= Spend some time listening to music.  So have you ever been to any concerts and if so what was your favorite one you attended?
> 
> Bonus QOTD= How do you plan to fullfill this mini challenge?  Will you listen to music while relaxing or are you going to get up and dance around???



Hi Lindsay and thanks for coaching!

I've been to many concerts, but my favorite was probably Aerosmith (before Steven Tyler went to American Idol and got all weird) with Run DMC and Kid Rock. It was awesome!

I plan to listen to music while driving to and from work and while I run. My boys love music and as soon as they get in the car we jam to Kidz Bop music. My DS5's favorite song right now is Tonight, Tonight. It cracks me up to hear him singing the songs. I occasionally listen to music at work also (while I'm doing computer work). 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Today is an early dismissal day at my school so I am done at 1:30 

I am going to go to Sam's Club and Target later with my boys. Tomorrow we are attending a Soup Fest (DNephew is in the band at school and they are sponsoring it). I am going to try a few soups, but only a little spoonful of each. I am also going to try to stick to brothy soups instead of creamy. DS5 hates soup, but he has to go since DH will be sleeping. I told DS5 he can have my bread and dessert. That made him happy and I won't be eating unneccesary calories. 

This afternoon, I am also planning to book DH and I a weekend getaway to WDW. I am planning on May and if DH doesn't get that weekend off of work, I will move it to Sept when he has off of school (and hopefully he will get that weekend off). We are going to stay at Pop (hopefully~we won't be in the room much) with a % off rate. We will only do one day in the parks (Epcot) and we want to tour some of the DVC resorts (and will probably go to the DVC presentaion while we are there). I hope this all works out! Now I have to see if MIL will watch the boys for the weekend. My mom already said she would watch them Sunday night & get them to school for us that Monday morning. We will take an early flight home to be home when they get out of school. I am super-excited (mainly because DH is getting hooked on Disney, too)!

Well, I am off to get ready for lunch and get organized for next week. Have a happy, healthy Friday!

Jill


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

buzz5985 said:


> I am feeling down in the dumps today.  The assisted Living called to tell me my poor Father was up all night, more confused than his normal.  Lucky the Doctor is in tomorrow and they will have him looked at.  This Doctor is amazing.  He's the one that finally found the right mix of meds for my Father, when previous Doctors told us we would only be able to put him in a Nursing Home, that he was unable to care for himself.  I can't say enough about the Brightview assisted living.  He has dementia and there aren't a lot of places that would take him.   We just want him to be happy and comfortable.  He has a couple of "girlfriends" there.  At Christmas I asked him if he wanted to get one of them a gift - and he told me "Oh, we aren't that serious!!!"
> Now writing all that down has made me feel better.  I love this board!!!
> 
> Have a good day everyone!!!
> 
> Janis


Oh Janis  Hang in there!  I love that he has those "not so serious" girlfriends 



::Snow_White:: said:


> My 3 mile run yesterday was certainly tough but I felt amazing after I finished because I couldn't believe I did it. 3 miles in 40 minutes. I ran 2.2 miles altogether and the first 2 miles almost straight which was GREAT! The best part is that I was exhausted yesterday but my legs hardly hurt today. My 3 mile run tomorrow is going to be hard, but I can do it. Not letting the excuse of being "tired" keep me from exercising on my non-running days because I know it's just the laziness kicking in and I always feel better when I'm done. I also got to bed an hour earlier yesterday and I woke up completely energized so class went really well today.
> 
> Just sat with my mom and watched an episode of the doctors, all about belly fat! Felt pretty good because all of the tips and foods he mentioned I already did/ate.
> 
> Hope you all had a great day!!


What a great run!!!  I envy your running as I can not due to the hardware in my leg (after I broke my leg)  Just remember me when you don't feel like a run....



SettinSail said:


> Hello Donalds!!!
> 
> This is a perfect question for me today as I have really been struggling and I told myself today is a new month and it's time to turn things around    I pretty much took the month of January off the challenge and I'm up a little since the start but looking to jump back in with both feet.   I am committed to exercising 45 mins a day this month, drinking 100 oz of water a day and tracking my food every day.  Hopefully I will see some success from that and get motivated further.   I can tell such a difference from not coming on here and participating.   I hope everyone else is doing well
> 
> I think what threw me off track was the holidays and just not being in the mood to get back on the strict and narrow path.  And I will have to be realistic about the DIS - I just don't have time or energy to be on here for very long after being tied to the computer for 6 hours at work.   When I come home I rarely get on the computer or phone at all - I just need a break from all that.   But there is no reason I can't jump on for 15 mins and answer the QOTD.
> 
> Right now I am at the public library while DS is at soccer practice.   I brought my cooler and will make a quick grocery run next.   I feel like Pamela!!!   Making good use of my time!
> 
> I see we have someone on here from Switzerland ~ Hallo !  Wie Geht's?
> I will have to read back and see what the deal is there, very exciting!
> 
> I have 8 minutes left on my session here so I will try to read back a few pages.
> 
> See you all tomorrow


Shawn!!  So great to see you on the Boards!  Hope to see you check in more often 



mikamah said:


> I think I took my nephew to the first HP movie while I was pregnant with ds, and ds has seen part of it on tv, but we haven't watched the whole thing yet.  We plan to watch each movie after each book.  Through the book he'll read something and then remember something he saw in the movie, so it's exciting for him.
> My fingers are crossed for you tomorrow.  Good luck with the interview, remember to just relax and take a deep breath, you are awesome, and they will be lucky to have you.  What a great pay increase too.
> With gluten free Ice cream is probably one of the easier treats to find, so I can see why it is one of your favorites.  I think you deserve a small one after the interview tomorrow.  Our grocery store has a lot of different individual serving size ice creams now, with the friendly's sundae cups.  There was even a skinny cow one i bought once that was really good, and only 140ish calories, and only 1 serving to bring home.
> 
> Not to much happening here.  I did have a little run-in with some pringles that I had bought for ds over the weekend.


Thanks Kathy for the encouraging words!!!  I will give you the lowdown later in my replies about how it went.  I did resist the ice cream and went to a WW meeting instead...down 4.2 pounds this week!!

When you said you had a run-in with some pringles all I could picture is a potatochip with arms and legs carrying a little gun....



araes2102 said:


> Good luck on the weigh in! And REALLY good luck with the interview! That would be a really nice pay increase


Thank you thank you!!!



jillbur said:


> Well, I have just a minute to respond then I will check in later. I made it through spinning! It was a tough workout, but since my cardio is good from running, it wasn't horrible! I signed up to go next Wednesday and am hoping to go once a week. I figured I can do the circuit training class once or twice a week, spinning once, yoga once and run on other days. I do have to say, my butt is a little sore today~not from the workout...from those seats!
> 
> DH started his new round of clinicals today and they are over an hour away near Pittsburgh. So, I am going to work a little late so I can drop my kids off at school. In fact, I have to go get them moving so they aren't late.
> 
> Have a great Thursday and I'll check in later.
> 
> Jill


Jill, I am so glad you liked it!!  That spin seat is a killer....I still sometimes feel my "spin butt" the next day.  I'm a Monday spinner and an elliptical girl on Wednesday and Thursday. Enjoy all the fun planned workouts!!



mikamah said:


> Thursday 2/2 QOTD- Superbowl weekend coming up!!!  GO Pats!! Go Giants!! Any big plans?  Food is a big part of game day.  If you are watching the game do you have any special foods you'll be making and have you chosen to make any healthier things than you would have in the past?  Feel free to share some recipes!
> 
> (I'm coaching from New England, so I just can't cheer any louder for the giants.  No offense to any giants fans.)


Since I will be scrapbooking all weekend at the B&B, the Super Bowl is not going to be an issue! I'm actually staying home and will probably watch it from bed...since I assume I will be exhausted from the fun of the scrap weekend 
Oh, I am a Giants fan...somewhat....but I am a HUGE Syracuse fan!!!



SettinSail said:


> I am trying to see all the movies nominated for Best Picture Oscar and I have 4 more to go.  I may go see The Descendants tonight if I can get the energy to go back out.  All have been good.  The Help is still my favorite and Tree of Life was a little strange but had some good parts.
> 
> Have a great evening all


OOOOOO..great idea!  I may steal it!



araes2102 said:


> In the last 3 days I have been confronted with cake 3 times! Ahhhhh!  I did have one bite of tres leches cake this morning (supervisor's bday) But after taking one bite I thought to myself, "In 6 months I will not remember what this cake tasted like but I will see the results from making good choices"  So I threw away the rest of the cake! And for anyone who has had tres leches cake (light, spongy cake soaked in cream, evap milk, and sweetened condensed milk with whipped topping) you know how hard that was! Sin on plate! Oh well, good choices right?


Cake.  So evil...yet soooooo good!  I don't know how you did it!!!  Tres leches...sooooo yummy!  Two  for awesome willpower!



donac said:


> Good Friday morning everyone.  We made it to Friday.  Good luck on weigh in everyone.
> 
> All my students are coughing and sneezing and I think it is getting to me.   I have been feeling achy and yucky for the last couple of days.  Last night I was asleep before 9.  I wish it would get worse but in a way I am happy that it has not.  I have a busy couple of days on Monday and Tuesday so I need to be in school those two days.  Maybe I could get sick for Sunday and miss my friend's Super Bowl party.


Keep the snifflers away!!!  I hope you don't get a case of the fully blown cold and can enjoy the party on Sunday!!



D73 said:


> Good luck everyone on your weigh ins today. I got a nice surprise and am donwn by 6.2 pounds. I am now under my weight where I stopped my "annual new year's resolution" at the end of one month last year.  Thanks for keeping me motivated.  I hope my loss helps the team to win this week.
> 
> My first mini-goal is to see a 2 as the first number on my scale and that really seems to be in sight and achieveable.
> 
> GO TEAM DONALD!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Christopher


Yay!!  Great numbers this week!!!  Best on luck on your mini-goal!!!  I'm looking to be part of ONE-derland for my mini goal!  When that first number on the scale changes for the first time in years it must be a good sign that you are on the road to the best health!
Keep up the great work!!



D73 said:


> *A really big thank you to Kathy for your coaching this past week. *
> 
> It was my first week on the challenge and your coaching and questions along with support from you and the whole team has made this week amazing!
> 
> *THANK YOU!*
> 
> Christopher



 Ditto!!!!  Thank you Kathy!!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD Friday Feb 3, 2012
> 
> #1= Spend some time listening to music.  So have you ever been to any concerts and if so what was your favorite one you attended?
> 
> Bonus QOTD= How do you plan to fullfill this mini challenge?  Will you listen to music while relaxing or are you going to get up and dance around???


Hi Lindsay!!!

I've been to way too many concerts to count!  SO tough to pick a favorite but I LOVED the Sarah Barilles/Maroon 5/Counting Crows concert and How can you miss with Billy Joel/Elton John from 1995....simply amazing 

I'm always dancing around...the house, not my office...lol! But I have new age music on my computer all day.  The students love coming in here and just relaxing.  While they relax we can talk about different things...including their stressors and college applications.  It's really nice to have the option to do this!



mikamah said:


> Thank you all for having me as coach too.  I had a great week, it's always so motiviating to faithfully check in here, see how well others are doing, and think of something someone posted during the day and make a better choice than I might have otherwise.  I'm happy to see a loss, putting me at 5 pounds til ONE-derland!!   I feel like I am going to make it this time, and make it last once and for all.
> 
> Have a fabulous friday everyone!!


ONE-derland is like the HOLY GRAIL!!  You are soooo close!!!  I'm really excited for you!  I hope I can be not-so-far behind!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Wow!  I didn't check in yesterday and so much has happened!! SO the job interview.....drum roll please.....
 I GOT IT!!!!

I can't thank you guys enough for all of your well wishes and thoughts and prayers!!!  So, right now I have to wait on the contract.  The Head of School needs to bring in another person so that things look legit and she will check my references early next week.  we have yet to talk salary but I think they can meet my numbers.  The job will not begin until July 1st and I end my other school job on June 15th so I get time off too!

My boss went into labor this morning so clearly it was not the right time to tell her....lol!  I'm still waiting on confirmation of her giving birth but I will tell her after the baby haze has subsided.

I am soooooo excited to run my own office again!  The commute is probably the longest I have ever had (40 minutes) and it mean a lot more work for me, but the money here was just so paltry and things were getting really tight.  The stress has been lifted!!!!

Thank you again for all the prayers!!

I will probably check in one more time before I hit the road for the B&B and then back on Sunday evening!  Have a wonderful weekends friends and make great choices!!!


----------



## D73

mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD Friday Feb 3, 2012
> 
> #1= Spend some time listening to music.  So have you ever been to any concerts and if so what was your favorite one you attended?
> 
> Bonus QOTD= How do you plan to fullfill this mini challenge?  Will you listen to music while relaxing or are you going to get up and dance around???



I hate crowded places so I have to be cautious of what type of venue the concert is being held in. Nothing with SRO. Must have assigned seating.

My favorite was last year when I heard an acapella singing group call The Voca People. Just spectacular evening of singing a variety of styles. Enjoyed it so much that when they added a concert on another nearby town 3 months later, I went again.

I will likely accomplish this one with some selections from Buddha Bar while taking a candlelit bath.  Ahhhhh super relax time.

Christopher


----------



## jillbur

[/SIZE]





RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Wow!  I didn't check in yesterday and so much has happened!! SO the job interview.....drum roll please.....
> I GOT IT!!!!
> 
> I can't thank you guys enough for all of your well wishes and thoughts and prayers!!!  So, right now I have to wait on the contract.  The Head of School needs to bring in another person so that things look legit and she will check my references early next week.  we have yet to talk salary but I think they can meet my numbers.  The job will not begin until July 1st and I end my other school job on June 15th so I get time off too!
> 
> My boss went into labor this morning so clearly it was not the right time to tell her....lol!  I'm still waiting on confirmation of her giving birth but I will tell her after the baby haze has subsided.
> 
> I am soooooo excited to run my own office again!  The commute is probably the longest I have ever had (40 minutes) and it mean a lot more work for me, but the money here was just so paltry and things were getting really tight.  The stress has been lifted!!!!
> 
> Thank you again for all the prayers!!
> 
> I will probably check in one more time before I hit the road for the B&B and then back on Sunday evening!  Have a wonderful weekends friends and make great choices!!!





YAY CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Thanks Kathy for the encouraging words!!!  I will give you the lowdown later in my replies about how it went.  I did resist the ice cream and went to a WW meeting instead...down 4.2 pounds this week!!
> well done you
> When you said you had a run-in with some pringles all I could picture is a potatochip with arms and legs carrying a little gun....
> 
> 
> Since I will be scrapbooking all weekend at the B&B, the Super Bowl is not going to be an issue! I'm actually staying home and will probably watch it from bed...since I assume I will be exhausted from the fun of the scrap weekend
> Oh, I am a Giants fan...somewhat....but I am a HUGE Syracuse fan!!!
> 
> sounds like you have a fun weekend planned
> Wow!  I didn't check in yesterday and so much has happened!! SO the job interview.....drum roll please.....
> I GOT IT!!!!
> CONGRATULATIONS
> I'm so pleased for you. Brilliant news and what a great way to celebrate by going away with friends for the weekend
> 
> I can't thank you guys enough for all of your well wishes and thoughts and prayers!!!  So, right now I have to wait on the contract.  The Head of School needs to bring in another person so that things look legit and she will check my references early next week.  we have yet to talk salary but I think they can meet my numbers.  The job will not begin until July 1st and I end my other school job on June 15th so I get time off too!
> 
> Even better-maybe a wee trip to WDW is in order lol[COLOR]


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Wow!  I didn't check in yesterday and so much has happened!! SO the job interview.....drum roll please.....
> I GOT IT!!!!



Congratulations on your new job


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

GoofyPredsFan said:


> Hi Lindsay, thanks for taking the time to coach us this week!  All our coaches are wonderful
> QOTD...Over the past twenty years I have been to hundreds of concerts, mostly rock and country.  I'd say my all time favorite has to be Bon Jovi  With Kiss and Kenny Chesney rounding out my top three!!
> Bonus Q...I cannot help but dance when I listen to good music!  No matter where I am or what I'm doing, I have to move it!    I am always puzzled by those who can listen without singing along and moving at least a little!
> 
> ~Lynda



oh bon jovi  I have always wanted to see him in concert.  I dont understand how people cant dance either.  Like my dh never sings or dances...well unless he has had way to much to drink and than by that point its not fun for me.



mikamah said:


> Fun question to bring me back in time.  My all time favorite concerts have been Garth Brooks.  I think I"ve seen him 4 times, it's all before ds was born, so the memory does slack a little.  He puts on an amazing show, and I hope he's still doing concerts in Vegas one day when I am able to go.  The second best was the boston country stations Countryfest concert at Foxboro stadium when we happened to be i the 3rd row.  I remember Tim Mcgraw the best, I may have been drooling a little, or a lot.   In my 30s, I did the country dance thing, and we went to lots of different concerts, and always had a blast.  We'd dance in the parking lot after the concerts to wait for the traffic to die down.  Good times.
> 
> What great fun memories to have.  I love Garth too.  Never saw him in concert but friends in low places was my go to karaokee song...of course that was after lots of liquor.
> 
> I'm happy to see a loss, putting me at 5 pounds til ONE-derland!!   I feel like I am going to make it this time, and make it last once and for all.
> 
> Have a fabulous friday everyone!!



Holy smokes you are so close I am so excited for you and you are doing such a great job.  



Rose&Mike said:


> I have been to a couple of concerts--Dave Matthews, B52s, Beat Farmers, Red Hot Chili Peppers (during the druggie phase--there was not very much singing), Bob Seger. But my favorite concert--Counting Crows. It was awesome. It was on our minor league baseball field and we were right up near the stage. They did not do my favorite song, but I had a fabulous time!
> 
> I will be listening to music while I do my 2+ hour run today.



about the red hot chili peppers concert....glad you can at least remember being there.

counting crows are awesome too.  Having good seats often makes the concerts that much more exciting too.

I hope your 2+hour run today is enjoyable and that you have some great music to listen too.



VirataMama4 said:


> QOTD:
> I have been to many concerts over the years, I'm not sure if I actually have a favorite.  The most recent one was Kid Rock in Dec. and I really enjoyed it, but it made me realize that I was officially "old".



well if you think about it Kid Rock is getting old too. so dont feel to bad.  I loved kid rock and use to listen to him all the time.  I kinda stopped once my kiddos were singing along to his sweet home alabama remake.  "sippin whiskey out the bottle, thinking bout tomorrow, singing sweet home alabama all summer long" They were only like 3 and 5 around the time that song was really popular.



JacksLilWench said:


> My favorite is probably any of the Warped Tour shows- it's a big traveling punk/rock show that takes place in the summer with usually 60-70 bands.  It's an all day affair, and an exhausting one at that!
> 
> I will probably get up and dance around!  I can't sit still once the music starts



Wow that sounds like it was a cool event....I bet it was quite exhausting.



jillbur said:


> I've been to many concerts, but my favorite was probably Aerosmith (before Steven Tyler went to American Idol and got all weird) with Run DMC and Kid Rock. It was awesome!



What an awesome concert that must have been.  Didnt they all perform together at a superbowl show a number of years ago....cause I remember thinking about how cool it was that Rap and Rock were merging.  I loved RUN DMC when I was in middle school I even had the adidas with the fat colored laces.

How exciting to plan your weekend get away.  I hope may works out so you dont have to extend the anticipation any longer.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I did resist the ice cream and went to a WW meeting instead...down 4.2 pounds this week!!



Wow what a great week for you.  Congrats on the weight loss and the new job.  Have a great weekend at the B&B and make sure to celebrate!!!!



D73 said:


> My favorite was last year when I heard an acapella singing group call The Voca People. Just spectacular evening of singing a variety of styles. Enjoyed it so much that when they added a concert on another nearby town 3 months later, I went again.



If you like acapella groups you should try listen to the group straight no chaser.  Maybe you already heard of them...but they are awesome.  I actually went to high school with one of the lead singers Jerome Collins.  They are amazing and their christmas CD is amazing.

**********************************************************

Oh thank goodness its the weekend.  I am about to leave work shortly to go get Ryan.  He has a family fun Movie night at his school tonight and we may take him to that.  Tomorrow he has a bball game and then we are going to drive to the closet IKEA which is 50min away to get some new furniture.  Sunday will be relaxing and enjoying the superbowl.  All sounds like fun to me....Cant wait to get it all started.

I saw another 1.6lb loss today.  Slow and steady wins the race right. Thats what I keep telling myself anyway.

Oh and I never answered my own QOTD....I really loved reading all of your answers...its so fun to reminisce about great times.

My first concert was my senior year in high school and it was Boyz II Men.  It was general admission and we were packed in like sardines.  We were very close to the stage and as they came out people were pushing like crazy.  I thought I was going to be trampled plus it was in the middle of august so it was so hot.  Once the concert got going people calmed down a bit and overall it was still a great concert.  

I would have to say my favorite is all the  Tim Mcgraw concerts I was too.  I was to 4 of them and I loved every one.....he is just so dreamy.  The last one I went to was at our local fair and we had 6th row seats.  I kept waving and waving like all the other nuts and finally he waved back....in my vicinity.  The lady in front of me turned around and was like omg he waved to you....I had to sit down I was so ga ga about it. 

As for music.  I listen to it during my commutes and also while running,  I do zumba to some great songs and I also listen to it sometimes while doing dishes and cooking.  But I have to say my favorite thing to do is to listen to music on the way home from work and turn it up really loud and sing my heart out......I cant carry a tune so Im sure everyone else is glad I only do this when I am alone.  I am sure I look cool to other drivers too.

Ok well keep up the good work everyone and those of you still left to weigh in good luck.


----------



## buzz5985

mikamah said:


> Thursday 2/2 QOTD- Superbowl weekend coming up!!!  GO Pats!! Go Giants!! Any big plans?  Food is a big part of game day.  If you are watching the game do you have any special foods you'll be making and have you chosen to make any healthier things than you would have in the past?  Feel free to share some recipes!
> 
> (I'm coaching from New England, so I just can't cheer any louder for the giants.  No offense to any giants fans.)



I will be making chili - using healthier alternatives (turkey, etc.).  



Ruthie5671 said:


> I'm kinda bummed that this will be the end of football season!  I have loved football since birth, being born in Miami (GO DOLPHINS).  Even though we have had a rough time of it lately - new coaches, new players, new everything - I still love my Dolphins.  But I am rooting for the Giants this weekend.  I just cannot begin to like the Patriots.  Hubby and I are having our own Super Bowl/laugh at the commercials party.  He wants just appetizer kind of food which is just lots of fattening stuff, so I'm trying to figure out a way to compromise with him.  There will definitely be veggies and fat free dip and probably cheese and crackers.  I'm not sure what else.  But since it will likely be the only thing we eat all day, everything in moderation.
> 
> Went to the doctor this morning.  Shockingly, the PA has agreed to fill out the form for the adoption.  Of course, this news came with a disclaimer and another lecture.  The disclaimer being that she is still not completely comfortable approving me healthy enough to care for a child.  I haven't gotten the form from her yet, so I'm concerned that it is going to have a negative tone to it.  But I'll take something over a complete denial.  The lecture was, of course, I have all these risk factors, I have to lose weight, blah, blah, blah.  Back in three months for more blood work.  I miss my old doctor.  Thanks to all for the continued support.  Loving Team Donald!



That's great news for you!!!!  



SettinSail said:


> Wow, just when I vow to get back into the challenge and post regularly, it is so SLOW!!!
> 
> Hello to everyone else!   Janis, good luck with your Dad.   My Dad was diagnosed with early dementia this Summer but he seems about the same so far



My Dad was diagnosed at moderate dementia.  He started having halucinations.  It was scary.  He is a lot better now with the right medicaiton mix.  

Janis


----------



## donaldandpirates

::Snow_White:: said:


> My 3 mile run yesterday was certainly tough but I felt amazing after I finished because I couldn't believe I did it. 3 miles in 40 minutes. I ran 2.2 miles altogether and the first 2 miles almost straight which was GREAT! The best part is that I was exhausted yesterday but my legs hardly hurt today. My 3 mile run tomorrow is going to be hard, but I can do it. Not letting the excuse of being "tired" keep me from exercising on my non-running days because I know it's just the laziness kicking in and I always feel better when I'm done. I also got to bed an hour earlier yesterday and I woke up completely energized so class went really well today.


I'm impressed!  Great job with the running!  It's sometimes hard to remember that exercise can make our bodies feel so much better than cookies or chips or candy bars taste.  



belledreamer said:


> I can't believe it's been a month already!
> 
> I'm actually doing a lot better than I thought I would after a month.  Usually I'd end up quitting after about a week and go on a binge, but with 6 weeks and 15 lbs gone, I'm not stopping now!



You go, girl!  



araes2102 said:


> It's only been about 3 weeks for me. I am still doing good, especially since coming here!




I feel the same way.  Finding this board and joining the BL challenge has been invaluable.  I love the support here!



mikamah said:


> Thursday 2/2 QOTD- Superbowl weekend coming up!!!  GO Pats!! Go Giants!! Any big plans?  Food is a big part of game day.  If you are watching the game do you have any special foods you'll be making and have you chosen to make any healthier things than you would have in the past?  Feel free to share some recipes!
> 
> (I'm coaching from New England, so I just can't cheer any louder for the giants.  No offense to any giants fans.)



No sports fans in this house.  Once again we will be watching the Puppy Bowl.  Although I'm irritated that Once Upon A Time won't be on this Sunday.  



Ruthie5671 said:


> Went to the doctor this morning.  Shockingly, the PA has agreed to fill out the form for the adoption.  Of course, this news came with a disclaimer and another lecture.  The disclaimer being that she is still not completely comfortable approving me healthy enough to care for a child.  I haven't gotten the form from her yet, so I'm concerned that it is going to have a negative tone to it.  But I'll take something over a complete denial.  The lecture was, of course, I have all these risk factors, I have to lose weight, blah, blah, blah.  Back in three months for more blood work.  I miss my old doctor.  Thanks to all for the continued support.  Loving Team Donald!





Ruthie5671 said:


> [/FONT]



I'm so glad to hear the PA agreed to fill out the form.  Hopefully, that helped ease the annoyance and irritation of getting another lecture.  One step closer to your son or daughter!


----------



## donaldandpirates

araes2102 said:


> In the last 3 days I have been confronted with cake 3 times! Ahhhhh!  I did have one bite of tres leches cake this morning (supervisor's bday) But after taking one bite I thought to myself, "In 6 months I will not remember what this cake tasted like but I will see the results from making good choices"  So I threw away the rest of the cake! And for anyone who has had tres leches cake (light, spongy cake soaked in cream, evap milk, and sweetened condensed milk with whipped topping) you know how hard that was! Sin on plate! Oh well, good choices right?



One bite?!?!  You have waaayyy more willpower than I do for Tres Leches cake.  Way to go with sticking OP!  



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Ilost 5 lbs this week which is my biggest ever so I'm chuffed
> Good luck with your weigh-ins today. I'll keep my fingers crossed it goes well for you all



Awesome job!!!  



D73 said:


> Good luck everyone on your weigh ins today. I got a nice surprise and am donwn by 6.2 pounds. I am now under my weight where I stopped my "annual new year's resolution" at the end of one month last year.  Thanks for keeping me motivated.  I hope my loss helps the team to win this week.
> 
> My first mini-goal is to see a 2 as the first number on my scale and that really seems to be in sight and achieveable.
> 
> GO TEAM DONALD!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Christopher



Okay.  I was all excited about possibly making the Top Ten again, but since everyone is posting these incredible losses, I'm not so sure.  That is a GREAT LOSS THIS WEEK, CHRISTOPHER!!!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi Team Donald!!!!  My name is Lindsay and I will be your coach this week.
> 
> I hope you all have good days on the scale today.  But if not dont get down and try to think about some of the non-scale victories that you might have had this week, like not eating all the cake, or journaling all your food.
> 
> also to remember to keep on drinking that water.
> 
> QOTD Friday Feb 3, 2012
> 
> #1= Spend some time listening to music.  So have you ever been to any concerts and if so what was your favorite one you attended?




My favorite concert would have been when I took my DD to Superchick concert.  Superchick is her absolute favorite band.  Some people we knew were working at the concert, and they were able to get DD up to center stage, first row.  (I was center stage 3rd row.)  Seeing my DD enjoy it made it a great night for me.  



jillbur said:


> This afternoon, I am also planning to book DH and I a weekend getaway to WDW. I am planning on May and if DH doesn't get that weekend off of work, I will move it to Sept when he has off of school (and hopefully he will get that weekend off). We are going to stay at Pop (hopefully~we won't be in the room much) with a % off rate. We will only do one day in the parks (Epcot) and we want to tour some of the DVC resorts (and will probably go to the DVC presentaion while we are there). I hope this all works out! Now I have to see if MIL will watch the boys for the weekend. My mom already said she would watch them Sunday night & get them to school for us that Monday morning. We will take an early flight home to be home when they get out of school. I am super-excited (mainly because DH is getting hooked on Disney, too)!
> Jill


Sounds like fun!  Have fun planning! 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Wow!  I didn't check in yesterday and so much has happened!! SO the job interview.....drum roll please.....
> I GOT IT!!!!
> 
> I can't thank you guys enough for all of your well wishes and thoughts and prayers!!!  So, right now I have to wait on the contract.  The Head of School needs to bring in another person so that things look legit and she will check my references early next week.  we have yet to talk salary but I think they can meet my numbers.  The job will not begin until July 1st and I end my other school job on June 15th so I get time off too!
> 
> My boss went into labor this morning so clearly it was not the right time to tell her....lol!  I'm still waiting on confirmation of her giving birth but I will tell her after the baby haze has subsided.
> 
> I am soooooo excited to run my own office again!  The commute is probably the longest I have ever had (40 minutes) and it mean a lot more work for me, but the money here was just so paltry and things were getting really tight.  The stress has been lifted!!!!
> 
> Thank you again for all the prayers!!
> 
> I will probably check in one more time before I hit the road for the B&B and then back on Sunday evening!  Have a wonderful weekends friends and make great choices!!!



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!    That is GREAT news!

*******************************************************

My big work project is FINALLY over.  I'm so thankful I didn't have any work today.  It is still a crazy day with running the kids everywhere, running errands, and we got hit with a $1250-car repair bill today.   I didn't exercise much this week due to work, but was thrilled to see another 3 lb. loss on the scale this morning.    Tomorrow is right back to exercising.  I may watch a couple of Princess Half YouTube videos to get me going again.  I hope everyone has had a great Friday and some fun plans for the weekend.  If the DIS is any faster this weekend, I'll be checking and posting more tomorrow and Sunday.


----------



## buzz5985

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi Team Donald!!!!  My name is Lindsay and I will be your coach this week.
> 
> A few reminders to send your weights in to DVCcrusier76 and to list in the subject Team Donald.
> Also send in your HH points to CC and list in the subject Team Donald.
> 
> I hope you all have good days on the scale today.  But if not dont get down and try to think about some of the non-scale victories that you might have had this week, like not eating all the cake, or journaling all your food.
> 
> also to remember to keep on drinking that water.
> 
> Ok so for the QOTD's this week I thought I would have them associate with our wonderful pampering Healthy Habits that CC has given us.
> 
> QOTD Friday Feb 3, 2012
> 
> #1= Spend some time listening to music.  So have you ever been to any concerts and if so what was your favorite one you attended?
> 
> Bonus QOTD= How do you plan to fullfill this mini challenge?  Will you listen to music while relaxing or are you going to get up and dance around???



I listen to music every day while I am at work.  We have a nice satellite radio set up in our only window to the office.   We listen to "The Bridge".  Soft rock.  

My last concert was Chicago and Beach Boys at Foxboro Stadium.  1978??  Around there.  I went to a lot of clubs following Tavares around.  (some of their songs were used in Saturday Night Fever), does that count??  

I am back to work, I called in sick yesterday.  Should have stayed home another day, the phone has not stopped ringing.  

My DS wrestling team won their division.  When the team returned to the high school - all the kids ran around the track in their singlets.  It was about 25 degrees.  It will be awesome if he was able to go to the state finals his very first year of wrestling.  Time will tell.  

Good luck everyone with your weight ins.

Janis


----------



## pjlla

Happy Friday evening friends!!

First of all, let me apologize for being away for these many days.  Life has been crazy busy and every time I got a minute to Dis (at work, at the ski mountain, at the Y) the DIS was loading so slowly I had to give up!!  

I was going to wait and come on tomorrow to try to catch up with everything I've been missing, as I have a bad headache tonight, but I am realizing that tomorrow is another crazy busy driving with a 5:45 am swim practice,  11 am b.ball game 40 minutes north, a swimsuit fitting two hours south, and then a visit to my niece  at Children's Hospital in Boston 30 minutes east of that.... probably won't get home until 9pm or so tomorrow.  So needless to say, I won't be on to catch up until Sunday.

I hope everyone had a good week and a great weigh-in today.  If you didn't, I hope next week is better!  NEVER GIVE UP!!!  Hugs to everyone.  I'll hopefully see you all on Sunday!  TTYL......................P


----------



## amykathleen2005

Good luck to everyone this week. Still sick from this cold. Went to the doctor because it had been over two weeks with runny nose, congestion, earache and a painful throat and I got no help whatsoever! Supposed to be something viral which will clear eventually. Not very helpful.

We adopted a new puppy this week from an animal rescue organization. A shar pei and golden retriever mix. Very cute and only 10 weeks old. Haven't gotten a name we like yet (she came with the name Molly actually, but we don't want to keep it as that is the name of the dog we recently lost).

Doing well with the weigh in! I am down 2.5lbs this week so I am now at 169 and doing the 160's dance!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

donaldandpirates said:


> My favorite concert would have been when I took my DD to Superchick concert.  Superchick is her absolute favorite band.  Some people we knew were working at the concert, and they were able to get DD up to center stage, first row.  (I was center stage 3rd row.)  Seeing my DD enjoy it made it a great night for me.



What a special memory you have to hold onto from that concert.
ouch on the car bill, thats never fun.  Glad all the work is done on the project.  I hope you get some relaxing time in this weekend.



buzz5985 said:


> My DS wrestling team won their division.  When the team returned to the high school - all the kids ran around the track in their singlets.  It was about 25 degrees.  It will be awesome if he was able to go to the state finals his very first year of wrestling.  Time will tell.



Wow that is awesome.  I bet he is so excited.



pjlla said:


> Happy Friday evening friends!!
> 
> First of all, let me apologize for being away for these many days.



No apologies needed P.  I hope you can catch up with us soon.



amykathleen2005 said:


> We adopted a new puppy this week from an animal rescue organization. A shar pei and golden retriever mix. Very cute and only 10 weeks old. Haven't gotten a name we like yet (she came with the name Molly actually, but we don't want to keep it as that is the name of the dog we recently lost).



Oh wow a new puppy that is awesome.  Please post pics I would love to see her.  Ironic how she had the same name as your molly but I bet that was a sign.

Great job on the loss this week too.

**********************************************************
Well instead of going to movie night where I would have been faced with induldging in popcorn we ended up going out to dinner instead.  We have not been out to a nice meal in a long while so we tried Longhorn steakhouse.  Not sure if any of you have one.  I prepared what I was going to have before going and I would say I stuck with it except I got the onions to go on top of my steak.....now if it was just onions it would be fine but we all know they must be sauteed in some not so nice stuff.  It was a very good meal and I really planned on going to the gym and running but now I am being a bit lazy about that.  I really should just go but my brain is putting up an argument with my body tonight.  I will let you know who wins.

I enjoyed my first day coaching this week.  You are all such great people and make it very easy.  Talk to you all tomorrow....I must go finish the argument.


----------



## my3princes

The DIS is so slow, I'm starting to avoid checking in out of pure frustration.

All is well here, considering.  Colby was home sick 4 days this week and Nick was home today too.  Starts with a sore throat, then cold and cough then the vomiting kicks in.  I'm really hoping that I don't end up with it.  DH has been fabulous and we've taken the every other day approach to staying home.

Hopefully they'll all be better by the end of the weekend.


----------



## SettinSail

mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD Friday Feb 3, 2012
> 
> #1= Spend some time listening to music.  So have you ever been to any concerts and if so what was your favorite one you attended?
> 
> Bonus QOTD= How do you plan to fullfill this mini challenge?  Will you listen to music while relaxing or are you going to get up and dance around???



I have also been to many many concerts over the years and it's hard to narrow down to a fav.  The last concert we went to was U2 in Munich and was pretty awesome; it was DS's first concert.  Lindsay, we saw Straight No Chaser in 2010 and they were great!   I also had eye contact with Kenny Chesney at a concert once, he came up out of the floor in the middle of the venue for his first song and was near us  Bruce Springsteen and Eric Clapton were also 2 good ones.  So many I am sure I'm forgetting something wonderful

Lindsay, thanks for being our coach this week.   My WI was not pretty this week.   I know Sue is tired of me saying that every week when I give her my weight.  Well, Weds Feb 1st was my re-commitment so it will take more than a couple days to show on the scale I guess.



mikamah said:


> I so want to see the descendants, but haven't fit it in yet.  Guess I'll have to wait for Red box.
> 
> I'm down 1.8 which for me is fabulous, especially since I had a big loss last week, so I am thrilled.



  WOO HOO Kathy   You are doing GREAT! 

I did get back out to see the movie and it was very good.  Loved all the Hawaiian scenery and music and George Clooney of course.  I think Hugo is next.

I remember the days of standing in a large circle singing "I've got friends in low places"   Those were the days

Thank you so much for being our coach last week.   I glad I got back online in time for that.   Good luck to your Pats.



JacksLilWench said:


> I'm going to bring some buffalo chicken dip with a recipe one of my co-workers is going to give me.



Oh that stuff is SOOO good!!!   Yum Yum Yum



jillbur said:


> My cat loves to stroll around the house crying around 4:45 also. It must be kitty play time! DH throws stuff toward him (sock, book, tv remote) to scare hime & get him to go downstairs and leave us alone so he doesn't wake up the boys. I used to try to stop DH, but now the cat deosn't seem to do it as much. Maybe the cat has learned lol.
> Jill



Ha!    I know we may be sorry later but the kitties home base is our bathroom right now.  We have their food, water, litter box and bed in there so they sleep in there too.  Since we are in a rental house right now, I don't want them to cause any damage to the rest of the house.  The first 2 weeks we kept them in there exclusively but we have gradually given them the rest of the house to roam in when we are home to supervise.   The bathroom is large and has windows so it's not as bad as it sounds but I'm afraid we may need to transition them to another room later and they might have a hard time with it.  Oh well it is working pretty well for us except when they cry at night to get in bed with us  Have fun planning your WDW trip!

Karen, CONGRATS on your new job!   Sounds perfect!

Deb, sorry you did not get the job you wanted at the VA.  Maybe something else will be posted.

Janis, congrats to your son's team!!!

Christopher and LuvPooh, WOW congrats on the great losses this week   Maybe next week will be MY week too

Had an OK day today.  Food wise, pretty good but did not get in a workout today.   One of those days when you don't sit down until 9:30pm. Will have to do better this weekend.  We have been talking about going back to Germany for a visit and thought we might go this Summer but started thinking about going for Spring Break instead and tonight we booked our tickets!!!   We were able to use FF miles for all 3 of us but will still pay about $200 each for fees and such.  Not bad for a RT ticket to Europe!  Now I have got to get this weight before the trip.   Renewed motivation!

Have a great weekend Donalds!


----------



## Disneyluvr

I am so sorry team! I had a gain this week! 

I have another busy weekend this weekend and will be out of town so that means having to eat out and since we'll be so busy with the cheer competition that will probably mean fast food so I am checking websites to have better options all ready!

I finally get a weekend off from school training and I still have to be on the go! Probably won't be checking in all weekend but I will be back on Monday! Have a great weekend everyone~


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

my3princes said:


> The DIS is so slow, I'm starting to avoid checking in out of pure frustration.
> 
> All is well here, considering.  Colby was home sick 4 days this week and Nick was home today too.  Starts with a sore throat, then cold and cough then the vomiting kicks in.  I'm really hoping that I don't end up with it.  DH has been fabulous and we've taken the every other day approach to staying home.
> 
> Hopefully they'll all be better by the end of the weekend.



I hope everyone is feeling better soon. Glad you and dh ere able to take turns that is great that it doesnt all fall on just you or him.



SettinSail said:


> I have also been to many many concerts over the years and it's hard to narrow down to a fav.  The last concert we went to was U2 in Munich and was pretty awesome; it was DS's first concert.  Lindsay, we saw Straight No Chaser in 2010 and they were great!   I also had eye contact with Kenny Chesney at a concert once, he came up out of the floor in the middle of the venue for his first song and was near us  Bruce Springsteen and Eric Clapton were also 2 good ones.  So many I am sure I'm forgetting something wonderful
> 
> Lindsay, thanks for being our coach this week.   My WI was not pretty this week.   I know Sue is tired of me saying that every week when I give her my weight.  Well, Weds Feb 1st was my re-commitment so it will take more than a couple days to show on the scale I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> WOO HOO Kathy   You are doing GREAT!
> 
> I did get back out to see the movie and it was very good.  Loved all the Hawaiian scenery and music and George Clooney of course.  I think Hugo is next.
> 
> I remember the days of standing in a large circle singing "I've got friends in low places"   Those were the days
> 
> Thank you so much for being our coach last week.   I glad I got back online in time for that.   Good luck to your Pats.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that stuff is SOOO good!!!   Yum Yum Yum
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!    I know we may be sorry later but the kitties home base is our bathroom right now.  We have their food, water, litter box and bed in there so they sleep in there too.  Since we are in a rental house right now, I don't want them to cause any damage to the rest of the house.  The first 2 weeks we kept them in there exclusively but we have gradually given them the rest of the house to roam in when we are home to supervise.   The bathroom is large and has windows so it's not as bad as it sounds but I'm afraid we may need to transition them to another room later and they might have a hard time with it.  Oh well it is working pretty well for us except when they cry at night to get in bed with us  Have fun planning your WDW trip!
> 
> Karen, CONGRATS on your new job!   Sounds perfect!
> 
> Deb, sorry you did not get the job you wanted at the VA.  Maybe something else will be posted.
> 
> Janis, congrats to your son's team!!!
> 
> Christopher and LuvPooh, WOW congrats on the great losses this week   Maybe next week will be MY week too
> 
> Had an OK day today.  Food wise, pretty good but did not get in a workout today.   One of those days when you don't sit down until 9:30pm. Will have to do better this weekend.  We have been talking about going back to Germany for a visit and thought we might go this Summer but started thinking about going for Spring Break instead and tonight we booked our tickets!!!   We were able to use FF miles for all 3 of us but will still pay about $200 each for fees and such.  Not bad for a RT ticket to Europe!  Now I have got to get this weight before the trip.   Renewed motivation!
> 
> Have a great weekend Donalds!



Good job on recommiting. By next weigh in you will feel so much better. How exciting to get back to germany. I have to admit i miss your posts about all the things  you were doing and seeing. I really enjoyed learning about other countries througgh your daily posts.



Disneyluvr said:


> I am so sorry team! I had a gain this week!
> 
> I have another busy weekend this weekend and will be out of town so that means having to eat out and since we'll be so busy with the cheer competition that will probably mean fast food so I am checking websites to have better options all ready!
> 
> I finally get a weekend off from school training and I still have to be on the go! Probably won't be checking in all weekend but I will be back on Monday! Have a great weekend everyone~


no need to apologize. Sounds like the best thing  you can do for the wkend is plan,plan, plan. Good luck.

Ok well my body won the argument and it took me to the gym even though my brain tried to derail that idea. I had a great 35min run and i feel much better about my dinner splurge.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Sat feb 4 qotd

Challenge #2 is to do something that makes you laugh. 

When was the last time you had a really good laugh and what was so funny?

Bonus- what will you do this week to make yourself laugh



The last good laugh i had was when i tried to sit down on the bench at the shoe store and missed the bench and fell flat on my butt. I hurt my tailbone so at first it wasnt funny but when i called my mom to tell her about it we were laughing so hard i couldnt breathe.

I  think sunday before the superbowl i will have my  boys try to act out there own commercal. Anytime they perform skits or shows for us it is so funny we end up in tears from laughing. They are like having our own comedy show.


----------



## happysummer

mikamah said:


> Thursday 2/2 QOTD- Superbowl weekend coming up!!!  GO Pats!! Go Giants!! Any big plans?  Food is a big part of game day.  If you are watching the game do you have any special foods you'll be making and have you chosen to make any healthier things than you would have in the past?  Feel free to share some recipes!
> 
> We do not care about football . The only time we hear about football is when some player is arrested for something.
> 
> i lost this week. I woke up feeling sick today so I plan to do nothing except rest this weekend.
> I hope everyone is doing good.
> The boards are so slow. I hope they are going to get faster.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sat feb 4 qotd
> 
> Challenge #2 is to do something that makes you laugh.
> 
> When was the last time you had a really good laugh and what was so funny?
> 
> Bonus- what will you do this week to make yourself laugh
> 
> 
> 
> The last good laugh i had was when i tried to sit down on the bench at the shoe store and missed the bench and fell flat on my butt. I hurt my tailbone so at first it wasnt funny but when i called my mom to tell her about it we were laughing so hard i couldnt breathe.
> 
> I  think sunday before the superbowl i will have my  boys try to act out there own commercal. Anytime they perform skits or shows for us it is so funny we end up in tears from laughing. They are like having our own comedy show.




My kids make me laugh all the time. They do/say the wackiest things. We have aa wee family movie night on saturdays so I think I will make sure it has the comedy factor tonight to ensure giggles all round


----------



## jillbur

buzz5985 said:


> My DS wrestling team won their division.  When the team returned to the high school - all the kids ran around the track in their singlets.  It was about 25 degrees.  It will be awesome if he was able to go to the state finals his very first year of wrestling.  Time will tell.
> 
> Good luck everyone with your weight ins.
> 
> Janis



That's great! I hope DS makes it to states!




amykathleen2005 said:


> We adopted a new puppy this week from an animal rescue organization. A shar pei and golden retriever mix. Very cute and only 10 weeks old. Haven't gotten a name we like yet (she came with the name Molly actually, but we don't want to keep it as that is the name of the dog we recently lost).



Yay for the new puppy! Our last dog was a rescued Shar Pei. She was the sweetest dog. Enjoy!





my3princes said:


> The DIS is so slow, I'm starting to avoid checking in out of pure frustration.
> 
> All is well here, considering.  Colby was home sick 4 days this week and Nick was home today too.  Starts with a sore throat, then cold and cough then the vomiting kicks in.  I'm really hoping that I don't end up with it.  DH has been fabulous and we've taken the every other day approach to staying home.
> 
> Hopefully they'll all be better by the end of the weekend.



Oh no! I hope the kids start feeling better soon!




SettinSail said:


> Ha!    I know we may be sorry later but the kitties home base is our bathroom right now.  We have their food, water, litter box and bed in there so they sleep in there too.  Since we are in a rental house right now, I don't want them to cause any damage to the rest of the house.  The first 2 weeks we kept them in there exclusively but we have gradually given them the rest of the house to roam in when we are home to supervise.   The bathroom is large and has windows so it's not as bad as it sounds but I'm afraid we may need to transition them to another room later and they might have a hard time with it.  Oh well it is working pretty well for us except when they cry at night to get in bed with us  Have fun planning your WDW trip!
> 
> Had an OK day today.  Food wise, pretty good but did not get in a workout today.   One of those days when you don't sit down until 9:30pm. Will have to do better this weekend.  We have been talking about going back to Germany for a visit and thought we might go this Summer but started thinking about going for Spring Break instead and tonight we booked our tickets!!!   We were able to use FF miles for all 3 of us but will still pay about $200 each for fees and such.  Not bad for a RT ticket to Europe!  Now I have got to get this weight before the trip.   Renewed motivation!
> 
> Have a great weekend Donalds!




I woke up at 4:33 this morning for some reason and at exactly 4:45 my stinking cat walked up the stairs crying  I immediately thought of your kitties! I swear it's some internal cat alarm. We don't allow our dog or cat in our bedroom, but they go in my boys' rooms. Best decision we ever made!

Yay on the trip to Germany! That is so exciting and really just around the corner. One day I'll make it...




mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sat feb 4 qotd
> 
> Challenge #2 is to do something that makes you laugh.
> 
> When was the last time you had a really good laugh and what was so funny?
> 
> Bonus- what will you do this week to make yourself laugh



The last good laugh I had was yesterday with my mom and boys. DS5 was trying so hard to convince me as to why he really needed a new Lego set at Target. It was hilarious! My DSs crack me up daily.

To make myself laugh, I will probably watch some comedies on tv. I love Big Bang Theory and Up All Night. Oh, and I'm sure DS8 will do his Bigfoot impression and DS5 will say something crazy.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ugh! I woke up at 4:33 this morning and can't get back to sleep. I have to try though or this will be one heck of a long day! 

I booked a WDW getaway! I am so excited because it is the last weekend of the Epcot Flower and Garden Festival. I am super excited to go and also to hang out around the resort and get some sun (once again, something we do not see very often in western PA). Now I am just hoping DH gets that weekend off work. 

Not a lot planned today. I am going to my nephew's school for a Soup Fest, then I need to get a few grocery items for the week that I didn't pick up yesterday. After that, I'll be home to clean and do more laundry. I swear it multiplies in the basement! I'll be back later to check in.

Enjoy your Saturday!

Jill


----------



## donac

Good Saturday morning everyone.  

I just finished reading the thread since I posted yesterday. 

Some good news with Rememberthemagic.  Congrats on getting the job.  That is so exciting.  A 40 minute commute is not great but not as bad as it could be here in jersey but being able to run your own office is wonderful.

Deb so sorry that you didn't get the job.  I hope something better comes along.

Congrats to all who have had great weighins so far. 

Sorry for those people who are sick or have little ones who are sick.  I hope everyone gets healthy this weekend. 

Thanks Kathy for coaching last week.  

QOTD  I am almost afraid to answer this.  I am so different than the other answers.  I am not a big rock fan.  And yes I live in jersey but have never been to a Springsteen concert.  

I love to see Michael Feinstein in concert.  I have seen him a number of times.  He is very funny, does great impressions and tells great stories about the history of the songs he sings.  

I have seen Barry Manilow several times. He puts on a great show.  

One of our favorite concerts were Steve Lawrence and Eydie Gorme.  They told some great stories about old hollywood.

I rode my exercise bike.  I am going to get more of workout moving more costumes.  We sorted last night and made notes about what we still need.    Lots to do with alterations and decorating.  

I am going to a superbowl party and I am regretting going.  I know that there will be a lot of food.  I have to find something to bring with me to do.  If I bring some knitting to do I don't nibble as much.  But it has to be mindless knitting because of all that will be going on in the room.  Not just the game but all the discussions that occur.  I will have to find something.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## mikamah

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sat feb 4 qotd
> 
> Challenge #2 is to do something that makes you laugh.
> 
> When was the last time you had a really good laugh and what was so funny?
> 
> Bonus- what will you do this week to make yourself laugh.


We had a good laugh this morning, I came in the living room and the dog was thrilled to see me so I gave "my little girl" a good belly rub, and then went to ds on the chair and gave "my little boy" a good belly rub, and the dog jumped up in between me and ds and wanted a part of the action.  She is so cute, and so much fun.  
I have to say, I am really lucky to work in a place with lots of funny people, and many times we have talked about how lucky we are to be able to have fun and laugh multiple times through the day.  So for the week ahead, I'll continue to have fun at work and with the "kids", and also I'm guessing the superbowl commercials will make us laugh too.  

I didn't answer the superbowl question yet, but ds and I are watching at home, and we are making brownie sundaes.  We have a mason jar with brownie fixins we got from my niece for Xmas so we'll bake them, and I bought ice cream, hot fudge and whipped cream.  That will be my big treat.  I will cook an early dinner, probably steak/chicken with roasted vegies and also I have fruit so will make either fruit salad or a fruit platter to have during the game too.  I think I'll plan on the sundae for half time.  Poko will have a Pigs ear alternative.  Its a treat that looks like the pigs ear, but it's not.  She got them for christmas and she loves them.  

Big hugs to all who are feeling under the weather and the kiddos too.  Here in new england it's been such a mild winter, but lots of bug around.  Wonder if the lack of snow has anything to do with that.  

*Karen*_COngratulations on the new job!!!!  And the weight loss!!!  And the extra money to plan more disney trips!!!  So happy and excited for you!!!

*Pamela*-No apologies necessary or allowed.  We love to see you when you can, and I hope the kids to well this weekend.  Hope your niece is ok.  

*Amykathleen*-Congratulations on the new puppy!! 

*Dona*_I love me some Barry Manilow.  I'd be singing right along with you at that concert.  "and I need you today, ooooh mandy"

*Janis*-Congrats to ds on his wrestling team.  They must have been freezing running around that field, but how exciting for them. 

*Shawn*-How exciting you are going back to Germany, and what an amazing price too.  That will be so much fun for you.  Is Ds excited?  We are going to niagara falls for a few days spring break, and it is great motivation to lose the weight.  Want to look good in pictures.  We can do this!!   One day at a time!!

*Lindsay*-So happy the body won out over the brain.  Just reading you post I was thinking it's friday night, I would just relax and work harder today, but you did it!! Nice job!!

Hello to everyone else!!   

Have a super saturday!!!
Hello to everyone else!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

happysummer said:


> mikamah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thursday 2/2 QOTD- Superbowl weekend coming up!!!  GO Pats!! Go Giants!! Any big plans?  Food is a big part of game day.  If you are watching the game do you have any special foods you'll be making and have you chosen to make any healthier things than you would have in the past?  Feel free to share some recipes!
> 
> We do not care about football . The only time we hear about football is when some player is arrested for something.
> 
> i lost this week. I woke up feeling sick today so I plan to do nothing except rest this weekend.
> I hope everyone is doing good.
> The boards are so slow. I hope they are going to get faster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh being sick stinks. I hope you feel better soon. Get some rest this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> jillbur said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's great! I hope DS makes it to states!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for the new puppy! Our last dog was a rescued Shar Pei. She was the sweetest dog. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! I hope the kids start feeling better soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I woke up at 4:33 this morning for some reason and at exactly 4:45 my stinking cat walked up the stairs crying  I immediately thought of your kitties! I swear it's some internal cat alarm. We don't allow our dog or cat in our bedroom, but they go in my boys' rooms. Best decision we ever made!
> 
> Yay on the trip to Germany! That is so exciting and really just around the corner. One day I'll make it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last good laugh I had was yesterday with my mom and boys. DS5 was trying so hard to convince me as to why he really needed a new Lego set at Target. It was hilarious! My DSs crack me up daily.
> 
> To make myself laugh, I will probably watch some comedies on tv. I love Big Bang Theory and Up All Night. Oh, and I'm sure DS8 will do his Bigfoot impression and DS5 will say something crazy.
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Ugh! I woke up at 4:33 this morning and can't get back to sleep. I have to try though or this will be one heck of a long day!
> 
> I booked a WDW getaway! I am so excited because it is the last weekend of the Epcot Flower and Garden Festival. I am super excited to go and also to hang out around the resort and get some sun (once again, something we do not see very often in western PA). Now I am just hoping DH gets that weekend off work.
> 
> Not a lot planned today. I am going to my nephew's school for a Soup Fest, then I need to get a few grocery items for the week that I didn't pick up yesterday. After that, I'll be home to clean and do more laundry. I swear it multiplies in the basement! I'll be back later to check in.
> 
> Enjoy your Saturday!
> 
> Jill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Horray for booking the trip. I got to see alot of the topiaries last r during princess wkend and they are awesome.
> have a great time at the soup fest.
> 
> 
> 
> donac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Saturday morning everyone.
> 
> I just finished reading the thread since I posted yesterday.
> 
> Some good news with Rememberthemagic.  Congrats on getting the job.  That is so exciting.  A 40 minute commute is not great but not as bad as it could be here in jersey but being able to run your own office is wonderful.
> 
> Deb so sorry that you didn't get the job.  I hope something better comes along.
> 
> Congrats to all who have had great weighins so far.
> 
> Sorry for those people who are sick or have little ones who are sick.  I hope everyone gets healthy this weekend.
> 
> Thanks Kathy for coaching last week.
> 
> QOTD  I am almost afraid to answer this.  I am so different than the other answers.  I am not a big rock fan.  And yes I live in jersey but have never been to a Springsteen concert.
> 
> I love to see Michael Feinstein in concert.  I have seen him a number of times.  He is very funny, does great impressions and tells great stories about the history of the songs he sings.
> 
> I have seen Barry Manilow several times. He puts on a great show.
> 
> One of our favorite concerts were Steve Lawrence and Eydie Gorme.  They told some great stories about old hollywood.
> 
> I rode my exercise bike.  I am going to get more of workout moving more costumes.  We sorted last night and made notes about what we still need.    Lots to do with alterations and decorating.
> 
> I am going to a superbowl party and I am regretting going.  I know that there will be a lot of food.  I have to find something to bring with me to do.  If I bring some knitting to do I don't nibble as much.  But it has to be mindless knitting because of all that will be going on in the room.  Not just the game but all the discussions that occur.  I will have to find something.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you will do great at the party. Just make some kind of a plan before you go and you should be fine. Taking something to keep your hands busy is a great idea too.
> 
> 
> 
> mikamah said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had a good laugh this morning, I came in the living room and the dog was thrilled to see me so I gave "my little girl" a good belly rub, and then went to ds on the chair and gave "my little boy" a good belly rub, and the dog jumped up in between me and ds and wanted a part of the action.  She is so cute, and so much fun.
> I have to say, I am really lucky to work in a place with lots of funny people, and many times we have talked about how lucky we are to be able to have fun and laugh multiple times through the day.  So for the week ahead, I'll continue to have fun at work and with the "kids", and also I'm guessing the superbowl commercials will make us laugh too.
> 
> I didn't answer the superbowl question yet, but ds and I are watching at home, and we are making brownie sundaes.  We have a mason jar with brownie fixins we got from my niece for Xmas so we'll bake them, and I bought ice cream, hot fudge and whipped cream.  That will be my big treat.  I will cook an early dinner, probably steak/chicken with roasted vegies and also I have fruit so will make either fruit salad or a fruit platter to have during the game too.  I think I'll plan on the sundae for half time.  Poko will have a Pigs ear alternative.  Its a treat that looks like the pigs ear, but it's not.  She got them for christmas and she loves them.
> 
> Big hugs to all who are feeling under the weather and the kiddos too.  Here in new england it's been such a mild winter, but lots of bug around.  Wonder if the lack of snow has anything to do with that.
> 
> *Karen*_COngratulations on the new job!!!!  And the weight loss!!!  And the extra money to plan more disney trips!!!  So happy and excited for you!!!
> 
> *Pamela*-No apologies necessary or allowed.  We love to see you when you can, and I hope the kids to well this weekend.  Hope your niece is ok.
> 
> *Amykathleen*-Congratulations on the new puppy!!
> 
> *Dona*_I love me some Barry Manilow.  I'd be singing right along with you at that concert.  "and I need you today, ooooh mandy"
> 
> *Janis*-Congrats to ds on his wrestling team.  They must have been freezing running around that field, but how exciting for them.
> 
> *Shawn*-How exciting you are going back to Germany, and what an amazing price too.  That will be so much fun for you.  Is Ds excited?  We are going to niagara falls for a few days spring break, and it is great motivation to lose the weight.  Want to look good in pictures.  We can do this!!   One day at a time!!
> 
> *Lindsay*-So happy the body won out over the brain.  Just reading you post I was thinking it's friday night, I would just relax and work harder today, but you did it!! Nice job!!
> 
> Hello to everyone else!!
> 
> Have a super saturday!!!
> Hello to everyone else!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your superbowl treat is making my mouth salivate.  sounds yummy.  I hope you have a great weekend.
> 
> I tried to sleep in today but my 4 year old had a different agenda.  I was going to do the aerobics class at the gym today butit would be cutting things to close to getting ryan to his  bball game. So since i got a good run in last night i am skipping today.
> 
> I needd to go make breakfast and get the day moving. Talk to you all later.
Click to expand...


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD Sat 2/4- Laugh-  Threre is def alot of laughter in our house.  Just in looking at ourselves.  I can always count on a good laugh in talking with my father.  He is sooo funny, not jokes, just very funny in how he looks at things and tells stories.  Even before he move to Fla ,near us, I talked with him a couple times a day and would always be laughing.  My mom says that's why she married him!


----------



## cjdj4

Hi everyone! I have not been on in days and I am at least behind by 8 pages I am not sure I can catch up. I may just jump in where we are. I didn't lose any weight this week, but I didn't gain either so it's a win for me  I really partied pretty hard at the parade last weekend eating and drinking like crazy so I am not really surprised by the results. I am just going to keep working, and eventually the scale will go down again. I still need to take my measurements. Is it too late to send them? 

I hope everyone had a great week, and you all enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## donaldandpirates

Disneyluvr said:


> I am so sorry team! I had a gain this week!
> 
> I have another busy weekend this weekend and will be out of town so that means having to eat out and since we'll be so busy with the cheer competition that will probably mean fast food so I am checking websites to have better options all ready!
> 
> I finally get a weekend off from school training and I still have to be on the go! Probably won't be checking in all weekend but I will be back on Monday! Have a great weekend everyone~



No worries.  Hopefully, you can find some healthy choices that will work.



happysummer said:


> We do not care about football . The only time we hear about football is when some player is arrested for something.
> 
> i lost this week. I woke up feeling sick today so I plan to do nothing except rest this weekend.
> I hope everyone is doing good.
> The boards are so slow. I hope they are going to get faster.



LOL!!  That's when we usually hear about football too.  I hope you are able to really rest this weekend.  



jillbur said:


> I booked a WDW getaway! I am so excited because it is the last weekend of the Epcot Flower and Garden Festival. I am super excited to go and also to hang out around the resort and get some sun (once again, something we do not see very often in western PA). Now I am just hoping DH gets that weekend off work.
> 
> Enjoy your Saturday!
> 
> Jill


 Yeah!!!!  You booked a trip!  I can't wait to book our next trip.  


donac said:


> Good Saturday morning everyone.
> 
> I am going to a superbowl party and I am regretting going.  I know that there will be a lot of food.  I have to find something to bring with me to do.  If I bring some knitting to do I don't nibble as much.  But it has to be mindless knitting because of all that will be going on in the room.  Not just the game but all the discussions that occur.  I will have to find something.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


Maybe you can eat healthy before you go or fill up on water so you don't eat so many unhealthy stuff at the party.  Regardless, I hope you had a good time!


----------



## donaldandpirates

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sat feb 4 qotd
> 
> Challenge #2 is to do something that makes you laugh.
> 
> When was the last time you had a really good laugh and what was so funny?



DH and I were looking at my brother-in-law's and his wife's baby registery a few weeks ago.  This is their first baby.  One of the things they registered for was a Bucket O' Ducks.  You know the rubber ducks for bathtime, that sort of thing.  There's like 18 rubber ducks in this thing.  Why would any baby need 18 rubber ducks?  Anyway, we were reading the reviews of the Bucket O' Ducks.  People were upset because the ducks in the Bucket O' Ducks actually came in the box, not a bucket.  They also float upside down.  For some reason, we laughed so hard over this.

We don't laugh very often, but it's the little things that get us started.


----------



## donac

Sat feb 4 qotd

Challenge #2 is to do something that makes you laugh. 

When was the last time you had a really good laugh and what was so funny?

We had two in my calc class this week.  We do a formula called Taylor Series.  Someone found it on his calculator and we got to talking about it.  Then someone pulled up their caculator and instead of the equation they put in Taylor (Ham).  Now someone west of the coast may not know the joke but that is something that is a true jersey thing.  Taylor ham is a pork product that people here in jersey love.  I don't think I can think of a Taylor series without laughing. 

Friday the same class had a number of people who were absent so we had some empty seats.  There was one in front of my desk.  WHen I looked up there was a unicorn pillow pal sitting right in front of my desk.  Someone had put a paper on the desk, a pencil on his paw and then we added a pair of glasses.  It was so cute we took pictures of it.

Have a happy and healthy evening


----------



## D73

What a day what a day..........too much to even really go into.  Let's just say what started off as seemingly well turned fairly sour this evening. 

BUT......I am still on plan. So the victory goes to me.

Sorry have not had a chance to get on much today. But I have more free time tomorrow and will be back.  Still thinking of what to do to get a good laugh cuz I could really use it.  Ahhhhhh!!!  Brain spasm.....  I am going to put on a few episodes of the old British sit-com Are You Being Served?  THat always makes me laugh!!!  Has everyone seen this show at some point in your life?


Good bye Saturday!!!  Bring on the new day!!

Christopher


----------



## trinaweena

1 I have not weighed in this week! I keep forgetting! I will hopefully remember tomorrow, but i may not be able to do it before work if my dad is sleeping (the scale is in my parents room)

I started a new medication, and the nausea seems slightly better.  I'm not getting my hopes up at all because it's still there, but i've been able to eat a little bit.  I have been getting really bad stomach aches..the other way though.  I think i've made the decision that i am lactose intolerant, although some things dont seem to bother me (greek yogurt, butter), a lot of things do and its better to be safe than sorry.  I'm hoping that will help with some of the stomach aches.  It's all just a waiting game at this point. And i know someone asked, about anxiety, and yes i am diagnosed with anxiety but have no treatment of it what so ever.  It's another avenue i'm considering exploring.

So, feeling a teeny tiny bit better but not even close to where i would say i feel good. Last night i had a horrible stomach ache, so bad i told my boyfriend to go home which is the second time i've had to do that in a week so that upset me. I think it was from the cupcakes i ate, they had cream cheese frosting. The reason I had cupcakes?  I got my actual degree in the mail the other day and my mom got me cupcakes, a balloon, and flowers as a gift. It's a two year degree that took me seven years to get, and i still have a lot of schooling to go but it's still nice. 

Let's see, what else is going on?  I woke up on the wrong side of the bed today, just cranky in general for no reason, which seems to be happening a lot lately, probably from feeling crummy.  I ran some errands, went to my gym to talk to them about paying less for my membership (i pay $40 a month right now, found out i could be paying $20), and renewed my library card. One of my classes this semester is a research class and we have to write a research paper and my topic description is due monday.  The course is on western europe during 1941-1945 so we have a very specific frame of reference for what we can write about. I had chosen to write about Denmark Resistance and Danish jews and what made that situation different than others, but saw a book a the library that piqued my interest, and now want to write about german civilians and their involvement in the holocaust, whether they were pro nazi or not, and what caused some germans to resist and some to collaborate, and the idea of german national guilt directly after the war and today. The problem? I'm not sure if we can write about Germany! I emailed my teacher and am waiting for a response but might end up writing 2 topic descriptions just in case. I'm just finding the germany idea way more interesting at this point. 

Eating has been so so, as you know. Today I had McDonalds, because i was out and needed to get something in me because i was getting hangry (hungry/angry). I asked for a mcdouble with no cheese and no pickles, stating i had an allergy to cheese. I got a mcdouble with extra cheese and pickles. I'm not sure what i expected, but when i went inside to fix it they were very nice and apologetic so no harm done! 

I'm a bit annoyed at myself because I don't really feel like doing any homework, and i really need to. I've done a little bit but I'm lacking motivation.  

Oh, some good news, we are going to Vegas next year!  This has been in talks for some time, but I guess it's kind of confirmed now? Hasn't been booked but i'm sure it will be soon. It's always been the plan to go when my brother turns 21. Now, I'm not a huge Vegas person, I've never been and never been like OMG lets go to vegas. I enjoy Atlantic city but i live near casinos so its not like a huge deal to me. I've been going to casinos since i can remember, and the older i get, the poorer i am so gambling seems frivolous. But my boyfriend is coming, so i think we will have fun. I told him i would really like to see the grand canyon because a couple on parks and rec did and it was very romantic and i want to do that. My mother wants to see the Hoover dam, which i have no interest in.  Has anyone ever been to vegas? any tips or sites to check out?  I have a year to plan. 

Superbowl tomorrow, and i don't really care. I'm not a football person. I will go to my boyfriends and i'm sure the game will be on but i've already told him i have to do homework.  I'm hoping i don't get sick, because that would be awkward and i hate having to go home cause im sick. He said his dad ordered wings so maybe i will be able to eat those? I hope so cause i love wings!

QOTD - I laugh all the time! I laugh at stuff on the Internet, i laugh at other people (their jokes and stupidity), tv shows, movies! I generally laugh at a lot of things. I love my history professor because he makes absurd intellectual history jokes that make me laugh really hard!

Hope everyone has a great weekend, sorry for the long long post!


----------



## SettinSail

ooooooooooooh, my new-found motivation is GONE today!    It's a very dreary day here, overcast skies with light drizzle.  Add in a couple of napping kitties and you have a recipe for laziness

QOTD:  DS & I are usually laughing at something DH says.  DH can not hear well and can not keep up with a conversation very well so he says some of the wierdest things when we are talking.   DS and I just look at each other and burst out laughing.  I'm always telling DS that I am glad he is older now so it's not just me hearing DH say these odd things.  We're always saying we need to write a book of some of DH's comments   Lately, we've also gotten some good laughs at the kitties playing with their toys

Got up early today to take DS to soccer practice and got some good deals at Bed Bath & Beyond while he was practicing.  Did some walking for the last 10 mins of practice.   I thought I was on the way to a healthy productive day but got home about 11 and have just vegged and napped the rest of the day!

Going to see Hugo tomorrow.  The cinema here is showing it in 3D, ugh.
Then I will need to catch up on everything I didn't do today-laundry, cleaning, etc

Jill, congrats on booking your trip

Enjoy the rest of your weekend Donalds!


----------



## cclovesdis

Now that I can read my PMs...

Healthy Habits Results Week 4: The Voyage of the Little Mermaid

*Congratulations to all our participants!*

*Team Mickey had 7 participants:*
cclovesdis
GaRain
glass1/2fll
MelindaRuns
Myweegirls
RugtersAlum
yanni2

*Team Donald had 12 participants:*
4HOLIDAYS
araes2102
belledreamer
buzz5985
disneyluvr
GoofyPredsFan
JacksLilWench
jillbur
Jujubee27
Mary▪Poppins
MissDisney121
ougrad86

*Team Donald is the team winner for HH Week 4! Congratulations!

Congratulations to the Team Mickey Participants for earning 5/5 on at least 1 of the 4 Healthy Habits! They were:*
GaRain
MelindaRuns
myweegirls
RutgersAlum
yanni2

*Congratulations to MelindaRuns and yanni2 from Team Mickey for earning all 30/30 points!*

*Congratulations to the Team Donald Participants who earned 5/5 on at least 1 Healthy Habit! They are:*
4HOLIDAYS
areas2102
belledreamer
buzz5985
disneyluvr
GoofyPredsFan
JacksLilWench
jillbur
Jujubee27
MissDisney121
ougrad86

*Congratulations to ougrad86 for earning all 30/30 points!*

For Week 4: VOLM, I have a prize for Team Donald Participant *areas2102*. Please PM me your address and I will mail out your prize as soon as possible.


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Update

*I have received points for Week 5: Nemo from:*
araes2102
belledreamer
disneyluvr
GoofyPredsFan
Jujubee727
Mary▪Poppins
MissDisney121

Please PM me if you think your name should be on this list.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

QOTD Feb. 3:
I love all type of music and am listening to music constantly! One of my favorite concerts was a Ben Rector and Andrew Belle concert. They are from Nashville and not very well known but they are absolutely amazing. I also saw Maroon 5 and One Republic about 2 years ago and they were great as well! Saw Kings of Leon, they were good, but it was so crowded and lasted forever.

QOTD Feb. 4:
It seems like the older I get the more easily amused I am and the more I laugh which is great! The last time I laughed really hard was yesterday as I was walking to class with a friend and she said something funny!

----
Ack, I thought that this weekend I'd be able to respond to everything but seems as though I'm all over the place. Perhaps tomorrow! My family went to see Woman in Black today (it was very good!) and we stopped at Cheddars. I got a salad with fat free ranch and then I was able to get four sides so I picked steamed carrots, broccoli, a little bit of rice and coleslaw. I even gave my bread to my brother so that I wouldn't eat it! I was quite proud.

Well, lots to do tonight and I'm exhausted! Hope you all had a great day. Still need to do my run so I will check in tomorrow!


----------



## jillbur

donac said:


> I have seen Barry Manilow several times. He puts on a great show.
> 
> 
> I am going to a superbowl party and I am regretting going.  I know that there will be a lot of food.  I have to find something to bring with me to do.  If I bring some knitting to do I don't nibble as much.  But it has to be mindless knitting because of all that will be going on in the room.  Not just the game but all the discussions that occur.  I will have to find something.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I am totally jealous of that Barry Manilow concert. I'm probably the only 35 year old that is 

I'm sure you'll do fine at the party~just bring something healthy so you know you have something to eat.  




trinaweena said:


> I started a new medication, and the nausea seems slightly better.  I'm not getting my hopes up at all because it's still there, but i've been able to eat a little bit.  I have been getting really bad stomach aches..the other way though.  I think i've made the decision that i am lactose intolerant, although some things dont seem to bother me (greek yogurt, butter), a lot of things do and its better to be safe than sorry.  I'm hoping that will help with some of the stomach aches.  It's all just a waiting game at this point. And i know someone asked, about anxiety, and yes i am diagnosed with anxiety but have no treatment of it what so ever.  It's another avenue i'm considering exploring.



Glad the medication is helping a bit. Maybe it will keep improving 





SettinSail said:


> ooooooooooooh, my new-found motivation is GONE today!    It's a very dreary day here, overcast skies with light drizzle.  Add in a couple of napping kitties and you have a recipe for laziness
> 
> Jill, congrats on booking your trip



Thanks 
I had a lazy day, too. I woke up too early and I just don't feel real well. So lazy it was~I think my body needed a break.  Ah yes, the life of a cat 





cclovesdis said:


> Now that I can read my PMs...
> 
> Healthy Habits Results Week 4: The Voyage of the Little Mermaid
> 
> *Congratulations to all our participants!*
> 
> *Team Mickey had 7 participants:*
> cclovesdis
> GaRain
> glass1/2fll
> MelindaRuns
> Myweegirls
> RugtersAlum
> yanni2
> 
> *Team Donald had 12 participants:*
> 4HOLIDAYS
> araes2102
> belledreamer
> buzz5985
> disneyluvr
> GoofyPredsFan
> JacksLilWench
> jillbur
> Jujubee27
> Mary▪Poppins
> MissDisney121
> ougrad86
> 
> *Team Donald is the team winner for HH Week 4! Congratulations!
> 
> Congratulations to the Team Mickey Participants for earning 5/5 on at least 1 of the 4 Healthy Habits! They were:*
> GaRain
> MelindaRuns
> myweegirls
> RutgersAlum
> yanni2
> 
> *Congratulations to MelindaRuns and yanni2 from Team Mickey for earning all 30/30 points!*
> 
> *Congratulations to the Team Donald Participants who earned 5/5 on at least 1 Healthy Habit! They are:*
> 4HOLIDAYS
> areas2102
> belledreamer
> buzz5985
> disneyluvr
> GoofyPredsFan
> JacksLilWench
> jillbur
> Jujubee27
> MissDisney121
> ougrad86
> 
> *Congratulations to ougrad86 for earning all 30/30 points!*
> 
> For Week 4: VOLM, I have a prize for Team Donald Participant *areas2102*. Please PM me your address and I will mail out your prize as soon as possible.




Yay Team Donald! We need to pick up the HH. Everyone should try it. It's great motivation and fun to see what CC has in store each week!




cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Update
> 
> *I have received points for Week 5: Nemo from:*
> araes2102
> belledreamer
> disneyluvr
> GoofyPredsFan
> Jujubee727
> Mary▪Poppins
> MissDisney121
> 
> Please PM me if you think your name should be on this list.



ACK! I forgot to PM you. I will do it right now. Thanks for the reminder!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Yep, lazy day here. I am just not feeling well (runny nose, achy). I hope it's just since I woke up way too early. So, it's early to bed for me tonight. The soup fest I went to was awesome. Tons of great soups and I only tried a few. I did eat a creamy one because it just looked too good & it was ~ cream of mushroom. I also tried Taco soup and French onion. Someone also made Fruit soup which I never heard of. DS5 tried it~it was mixed fruit (frozen bagged and thawed) mixed with rainbow sherbet (and I'm not sure if anything else). It was really good and different. I've done two loads of laundry, but didn't iron or clean my dining room floors as planned. I guess I have tomorrow. Guess that's it for me. 

The thread has been moving a little slower. I hope all Team Donald members are still out there and following along. Feel free to post, too! We need to beat Team Mickey here pretty soon. I think this will be our week! 

Jill


----------



## cclovesdis

I apologize for the delay in posting the HH results. I was having a hard time with my PMs and finally had a good day with my inbox. 

There isn't much new for me to report. After today, I have to remember that tomorrow is a new day. I am having a lot of mom drama and some other stuff going on and have been doing a lot of emotional eating. I can't remember how much junk I've eaten today. I went to the gym and exercised for 10 minutes. I know it is something, but it won't make any difference in the astronomical number of calories I ate today. The worst part is that I still feel like I could eat a bunch more tonight. I have to think positive.

*Karen:* Congrats on your new job! 

*Ruthie:*  for the PA signing! I know you'll be down more in 3 months. We are all rooting for you! 

*Deb:* Sorry to hear about the job. 

*Trina:* Have you given any more thought to going GF? I know you've mentioned it a few times. If you are interested, there is a health food store near where you live. I could meet you there. There are some products that I love and some others that I've heard people rave about and others that I skip.

Speaking of food intolerances/allergies, I always seem to need to use the bathroom after eating peanut butter. It is not an anaphylatic reaction; it is definitely a gastro reaction. I know, TMI, but does anyone have any thoughts? Am I missing something? Is peanut butter not GF? TIA! 

Have a great, OP day tomorrow everyone! Will try to catch up with the Donalds more frequently.

CC


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

4HOLIDAYS said:


> QOTD Sat 2/4- Laugh-  Threre is def alot of laughter in our house.  Just in looking at ourselves.  I can always count on a good laugh in talking with my father.  He is sooo funny, not jokes, just very funny in how he looks at things and tells stories.  Even before he move to Fla ,near us, I talked with him a couple times a day and would always be laughing.  My mom says that's why she married him!



Your dad sounds like quite a cool guy.



cjdj4 said:


> Hi everyone! I have not been on in days and I am at least behind by 8 pages I am not sure I can catch up. I may just jump in where we are. I didn't lose any weight this week, but I didn't gain either so it's a win for me  I really partied pretty hard at the parade last weekend eating and drinking like crazy so I am not really surprised by the results. I am just going to keep working, and eventually the scale will go down again. I still need to take my measurements. Is it too late to send them?
> 
> I hope everyone had a great week, and you all enjoy the rest of your weekend.



Well you maintained and had lots of fun so i say thats a successful week. 



donaldandpirates said:


> DH and I were looking at my brother-in-law's and his wife's baby registery a few weeks ago.  This is their first baby.  One of the things they registered for was a Bucket O' Ducks.  You know the rubber ducks for bathtime, that sort of thing.  There's like 18 rubber ducks in this thing.  Why would any baby need 18 rubber ducks?  Anyway, we were reading the reviews of the Bucket O' Ducks.  People were upset because the ducks in the Bucket O' Ducks actually came in the box, not a bucket.  They also float upside down.  For some reason, we laughed so hard over this.
> 
> We don't laugh very often, but it's the little things that get us started.



That is funny. That is a lot of ducks for 1 bathtub.



donac said:


> Sat feb 4 qotd
> 
> Challenge #2 is to do something that makes you laugh.
> 
> When was the last time you had a really good laugh and what was so funny?
> 
> We had two in my calc class this week.  We do a formula called Taylor Series.  Someone found it on his calculator and we got to talking about it.  Then someone pulled up their caculator and instead of the equation they put in Taylor (Ham).  Now someone west of the coast may not know the joke but that is something that is a true jersey thing.  Taylor ham is a pork product that people here in jersey love.  I don't think I can think of a Taylor series without laughing.
> 
> Friday the same class had a number of people who were absent so we had some empty seats.  There was one in front of my desk.  WHen I looked up there was a unicorn pillow pal sitting right in front of my desk.  Someone had put a paper on the desk, a pencil on his paw and then we added a pair of glasses.  It was so cute we took pictures of it.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy evening



Dona it sounds like you have some great students to keep you entertained during the day.



D73 said:


> What a day what a day..........too much to even really go into.  Let's just say what started off as seemingly well turned fairly sour this evening.
> 
> BUT......I am still on plan. So the victory goes to me.
> 
> Sorry have not had a chance to get on much today. But I have more free time tomorrow and will be back.  Still thinking of what to do to get a good laugh cuz I could really use it.  Ahhhhhh!!!  Brain spasm.....  I am going to put on a few episodes of the old British sit-com Are You Being Served?  THat always makes me laugh!!!  Has everyone seen this show at some point in your life?
> 
> 
> Good bye Saturday!!!  Bring on the new day!!
> 
> Christopher



Tomorrow is a new day. Great job staying on plan



trinaweena said:


> 1 I have not weighed in this week! I keep forgetting! I will hopefully remember tomorrow, but i may not be able to do it before work if my dad is sleeping (the scale is in my parents room)
> 
> I started a new medication, and the nausea seems slightly better.  I'm not getting my hopes up at all because it's still there, but i've been able to eat a little bit.  I have been getting really bad stomach aches..the other way though.  I think i've made the decision that i am lactose intolerant, although some things dont seem to bother me (greek yogurt, butter), a lot of things do and its better to be safe than sorry.  I'm hoping that will help with some of the stomach aches.  It's all just a waiting game at this point. And i know someone asked, about anxiety, and yes i am diagnosed with anxiety but have no treatment of it what so ever.  It's another avenue i'm considering exploring.
> 
> So, feeling a teeny tiny bit better but not even close to where i would say i feel good. Last night i had a horrible stomach ache, so bad i told my boyfriend to go home which is the second time i've had to do that in a week so that upset me. I think it was from the cupcakes i ate, they had cream cheese frosting. The reason I had cupcakes?  I got my actual degree in the mail the other day and my mom got me cupcakes, a balloon, and flowers as a gift. It's a two year degree that took me seven years to get, and i still have a lot of schooling to go but it's still nice.
> 
> Let's see, what else is going on?  I woke up on the wrong side of the bed today, just cranky in general for no reason, which seems to be happening a lot lately, probably from feeling crummy.  I ran some errands, went to my gym to talk to them about paying less for my membership (i pay $40 a month right now, found out i could be paying $20), and renewed my library card. One of my classes this semester is a research class and we have to write a research paper and my topic description is due monday.  The course is on western europe during 1941-1945 so we have a very specific frame of reference for what we can write about. I had chosen to write about Denmark Resistance and Danish jews and what made that situation different than others, but saw a book a the library that piqued my interest, and now want to write about german civilians and their involvement in the holocaust, whether they were pro nazi or not, and what caused some germans to resist and some to collaborate, and the idea of german national guilt directly after the war and today. The problem? I'm not sure if we can write about Germany! I emailed my teacher and am waiting for a response but might end up writing 2 topic descriptions just in case. I'm just finding the germany idea way more interesting at this point.
> 
> Eating has been so so, as you know. Today I had McDonalds, because i was out and needed to get something in me because i was getting hangry (hungry/angry). I asked for a mcdouble with no cheese and no pickles, stating i had an allergy to cheese. I got a mcdouble with extra cheese and pickles. I'm not sure what i expected, but when i went inside to fix it they were very nice and apologetic so no harm done!
> 
> I'm a bit annoyed at myself because I don't really feel like doing any homework, and i really need to. I've done a little bit but I'm lacking motivation.
> 
> Oh, some good news, we are going to Vegas next year!  This has been in talks for some time, but I guess it's kind of confirmed now? Hasn't been booked but i'm sure it will be soon. It's always been the plan to go when my brother turns 21. Now, I'm not a huge Vegas person, I've never been and never been like OMG lets go to vegas. I enjoy Atlantic city but i live near casinos so its not like a huge deal to me. I've been going to casinos since i can remember, and the older i get, the poorer i am so gambling seems frivolous. But my boyfriend is coming, so i think we will have fun. I told him i would really like to see the grand canyon because a couple on parks and rec did and it was very romantic and i want to do that. My mother wants to see the Hoover dam, which i have no interest in.  Has anyone ever been to vegas? any tips or sites to check out?  I have a year to plan.
> 
> Superbowl tomorrow, and i don't really care. I'm not a football person. I will go to my boyfriends and i'm sure the game will be on but i've already told him i have to do homework.  I'm hoping i don't get sick, because that would be awkward and i hate having to go home cause im sick. He said his dad ordered wings so maybe i will be able to eat those? I hope so cause i love wings!
> 
> QOTD - I laugh all the time! I laugh at stuff on the Internet, i laugh at other people (their jokes and stupidity), tv shows, movies! I generally laugh at a lot of things. I love my history professor because he makes absurd intellectual history jokes that make me laugh really hard!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend, sorry for the long long post!



Sorry you have not had a quicker improvement in your belly issues. A vegas trip sounds great. I have never been there but i have heard there is so much to do not involving gambling. Im sure you will love it



::Snow_White:: said:


> QOTD Feb. 3:
> I love all type of music and am listening to music constantly! One of my favorite concerts was a Ben Rector and Andrew Belle concert. They are from Nashville and not very well known but they are absolutely amazing. I also saw Maroon 5 and One Republic about 2 years ago and they were great as well! Saw Kings of Leon, they were good, but it was so crowded and lasted forever.
> 
> QOTD Feb. 4:
> It seems like the older I get the more easily amused I am and the more I laugh which is great! The last time I laughed really hard was yesterday as I was walking to class with a friend and she said something funny!
> 
> ----
> Ack, I thought that this weekend I'd be able to respond to everything but seems as though I'm all over the place. Perhaps tomorrow! My family went to see Woman in Black today (it was very good!) and we stopped at Cheddars. I got a salad with fat free ranch and then I was able to get four sides so I picked steamed carrots, broccoli, a little bit of rice and coleslaw. I even gave my bread to my brother so that I wouldn't eat it! I was quite proud.
> 
> Well, lots to do tonight and I'm exhausted! Hope you all had a great day. Still need to do my run so I will check in tomorrow!



Great choices for lunch. Great job



cclovesdis said:


> Now that I can read my PMs...
> 
> Healthy Habits Results Week 4: The Voyage of the Little Mermaid
> 
> *Congratulations to all our participants!*
> 
> *Team Mickey had 7 participants:*
> cclovesdis
> GaRain
> glass1/2fll
> MelindaRuns
> Myweegirls
> RugtersAlum
> yanni2
> 
> *Team Donald had 12 participants:*
> 4HOLIDAYS
> araes2102
> belledreamer
> buzz5985
> disneyluvr
> GoofyPredsFan
> JacksLilWench
> jillbur
> Jujubee27
> Mary▪Poppins
> MissDisney121
> ougrad86
> 
> *Team Donald is the team winner for HH Week 4! Congratulations!
> 
> Congratulations to the Team Mickey Participants for earning 5/5 on at least 1 of the 4 Healthy Habits! They were:*
> GaRain
> MelindaRuns
> myweegirls
> RutgersAlum
> yanni2
> 
> *Congratulations to MelindaRuns and yanni2 from Team Mickey for earning all 30/30 points!*
> 
> *Congratulations to the Team Donald Participants who earned 5/5 on at least 1 Healthy Habit! They are:*
> 4HOLIDAYS
> areas2102
> belledreamer
> buzz5985
> disneyluvr
> GoofyPredsFan
> JacksLilWench
> jillbur
> Jujubee27
> MissDisney121
> ougrad86
> 
> *Congratulations to ougrad86 for earning all 30/30 points!*
> 
> For Week 4: VOLM, I have a prize for Team Donald Participant *areas2102*. Please PM me your address and I will mail out your prize as soon as possible.



Congrats team donald great work!

Its been a long day but our new furniture is almost put together and our new tv is up on the wall. We just have some rearranging to do and then i will be relaxing for the night.


----------



## #1hoosierfan

Good evening Team Donald!

Add me to the list that had a lazy day.  It rained all day, and I wasn't feeling the best, so I took a LONG nap this afternoon.  Sitting on the couch now watcing the IU/Purdue game. 

I only lost 8/10 of a pound this week.  I am pretty bummed.  I was only over calories 1 day and WELL under 2 or 3 other days and got in 3 days of cardio and another day of strength training.  (this is technically a rest week on P90x, but I did a bit extra anyway.)


----------



## trinaweena

cclovesdis said:


> I apologize for the delay in posting the HH results. I was having a hard time with my PMs and finally had a good day with my inbox.
> 
> There isn't much new for me to report. After today, I have to remember that tomorrow is a new day. I am having a lot of mom drama and some other stuff going on and have been doing a lot of emotional eating. I can't remember how much junk I've eaten today. I went to the gym and exercised for 10 minutes. I know it is something, but it won't make any difference in the astronomical number of calories I ate today. The worst part is that I still feel like I could eat a bunch more tonight. I have to think positive.
> 
> *Karen:* Congrats on your new job!
> 
> *Ruthie:*  for the PA signing! I know you'll be down more in 3 months. We are all rooting for you!
> 
> *Deb:* Sorry to hear about the job.
> 
> *Trina:* Have you given any more thought to going GF? I know you've mentioned it a few times. If you are interested, there is a health food store near where you live. I could meet you there. There are some products that I love and some others that I've heard people rave about and others that I skip.
> 
> Speaking of food intolerances/allergies, I always seem to need to use the bathroom after eating peanut butter. It is not an anaphylatic reaction; it is definitely a gastro reaction. I know, TMI, but does anyone have any thoughts? Am I missing something? Is peanut butter not GF? TIA!
> 
> Have a great, OP day tomorrow everyone! Will try to catch up with the Donalds more frequently.
> 
> CC



Thank you for the offer! I want to see how this medicine works before trying gluten free but it is probably something i will end up doing. Since there is inflamation in my esophagus i want to make sure i'm on the right meds, so i'm ruling out one thing at a time. But if/when i do i will let you know!

---------
Man, these stomach aches just come out of nowhere! I had a small one earlier, was able to eat dinner (pulled pork, brown rice, lima beans) and felt ok, now hours later...suddenly nauseous! Again not as bad as usual but still makes me nervous. Work tomorrow should be interesting

I got one topic description for my research paper done, and since my teacher never emailed me back, i will do another one just to be safe in case i can't write about germany.  I REALLY hope he lets me do germany though, just writing my topic description was interesting! And while i didn't get as much homework done today as i would have liked, at least im not really behind, and i will read the rest of my reading tomorrow during the game

off to finish that homework, have a great night everyone


----------



## ougrad86

Been going through what I missed since I haven't been on for a week.  Made me nervous, so splitting this in two!



D73 said:


> I have also started to cross stitch again since I was given a kit for Christmas of the Thomas Kinkade picture of Peter Pan and Tinkerbell flying off to Neverland.
> I also read and like to do word puzzles or jigsaw puzzles.
> 
> I am also proud that I have already inspired some of my colleagues at school to start making healthier choices in what they bring to school for their lunch each day.



My dad loved to cross-stitch - I haven't done it since I was young.  I do love word (and math) puzzles and jigsaw puzzles.

Good for you in inspiring your collegues.  I inspired a couple of people during my first big weight loss.  Then they had the weight loss challenge when I had decided to take a break for awhile after losing 55 - all the participants pooled their money, I think the winner walked away with about $400!  My weight loss had slowed dramatically at that point (1 reason I took a break) so I didn't join in -too bad they didn't do it when I first started!



Ruthie5671 said:


> I'm proud to still be here.  Going by my past, I would have quit 10 times by now!



Good going!  It is great to have a group to talk to as you go through this.



pjlla said:


> DS is in tears right now because somehow a school project that he spent many computer hours on today accidentally got deleted.... so I need to let him use the computer to recreate the project.  Wish I could help, but nothing I can do.



So sorry for your DS.  I've been there a couple of times, know how he feels!  Of course, we've all been poofed a few times on these boards as well.  I actually copied this to word so I wouldn't lose it!  And will do so before I post because it took a long time for this page to come up with all the quotes on it.
And to have it happen on a Sunday afternoon is terrible.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Yay Carol!  You seemed to have missed the colds but you knee shots sound painful.  At least you will not be in pain after all that walking in Orlando in April!  Hang in there and hopefully DS has a clean bill of health at the Dr. this week!!



He finally seems over it, just a little lingering cough.  Physical on Thursday and he passed.  Had his cholesterol checked, just as a precaution as well, he was at 139!  I don't know if I was ever at that number, I am trying to stay below 200!  At least one less thing for me to worry about for awhile!



Disneyluvr said:


> I had a HORRIBLE weekend!! Here's the highlights:
> 1. DD had away games and competetions (she's a high school cheerleader) Fri and Sat and didn't get in town before midnight both nights. And since she's only 14 and can't drive and DH works graveyards, I had to go pick her up! Problem? I had training Sat and Sun at my school and I have to get up at 4:45 am to leave by 5:45! (I drive an hour and we start at 7am) So not much sleep!
> 2. Extremely boring workshops and too much yummy treats!!
> 3. Had a big fight with DH over nothing really (I think I was just being a cranky toddler from no sleep, LOL) so feeling sorry for myself made eating junk so much easier!
> 4. Sitting here typing this feeling like crap physically cause I ate crap and my body is not used to it and mentally and emotionally cause I know how hard I have been working to change my habits and I let one crappy weekend undo it all.
> But I am thankful that tomorrow is a brand new day to start over!!



You have had a rough day.  1been there - not too happy with DH myself right now.  Great attitude to start fresh tomorrow!



araes2102 said:


> Yep! Sure do! July 15th the family and I will be experiencing the magic for the very first time (DBF has never been either, but he is much less excited than I am). I am so very super stoked! I have been planning to go for 10 yrs and have been actively planning this trip for 6 months!
> 
> Ouch! Hope all goes well and the pain is TOO bad. And it will SO be worth the ability to walk pain-free through all of Disney in a few months!



First time!  How awesome!  The first time is so amazing!  When we went with DS in 2006 it was like the first time, hadn't been since 1985.  I planned it to the nth degree, and it was perfect.  I know it will be for you too.  We haven't been able to stay away since then!



D73 said:


> It was upsetting to be turned away from the rides and have to sit and wait while my firends went on them over and over and over. What did I do? Pouted and sat and drank not one, not two, not three, but FOUR Butter Beers while sitting in Hogsmeade.  Oh what terrible behavior. I leave that kind of behavior behind and take action to be able to ride not take action to get wide(r).
> It looks like you and I will be in Florida on our next vacation at the same time if I read your ticker correctly.



Glad you left that other behavior behind!  It takes alot of discipline for everyone here to do what we are doing!  I am worried by DH will not be able to ride HP, but not sure if he actually could, because of the nature of the ride.  We will ride it first, and then I will let him know, and then he can try the seats if he can make it.

You mentioned Spring Break.  I will be there the 1st week in April.  Only a little in Disney, mostly Universal.  We are going with friends.  My best friend and her DD is my DS best friend.  My DH tags along .  Her DH can't go because of work - he works too much.



mikamah said:


> Monday 1/30-QOTD-Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?
> .



I loved the movies and the show growing up, had always wanted to go to Disney, but not fanatical about it.  On a trip to California when I was 14, we spent a day at Disneyland.  Wish I could remember more, but very fuzzy in my mind.  I planned to take my brother to WDW when I joined the AF and started making all this money - then I realized how much it cost to live in the real world!  So that fell through.  

Years later, DH was in a space glove thing at his college, and we were offered a trip to Florida to see a launch.  The shuttle launch was awesome (the last successful launch of the Columbia - we even met Christa McAuliffe), but we had three free days - we spent them all in WDW - there was MK and Epcot then.  After the first day our companions went to other parks, DH and I spent all our free time there.  I really enjoyed it, but as a park with fun rides, not as Disney.

Life got in the way, and we were busy.  DS came along late in life.  I wanted to take him, but I figured it might be only one time, so I waited until he was 8, but then I had to get an operation and so not until he was 9.  I discovered the DISboards while planning, and became a little obsessed .  It was the best trip ever.  A few years later we went with our friends, and this will be the 3rd trip with them, but we are switching it up and spending alot of our time at Universal (it is Spring Break and Universal has FOTL).  I keep thinking about what I will miss  - but we will be back.



jillbur said:


> DS8 is getting his expander today. I hope it goes well and it's not too much of a pain! be back later!



It sounds like he did OK.  DS did not gag much, but he wasn't happy.  He got it in August, it worked too well (are you doing the daily racheting?), and they had to dial it back abit.  He is still wearing it, they need to continue at a slower pace.  He is wearing a mask now as well, to help correct his underbite.  Luckily, he only has to wear that while at home.



mikamah said:


> This whole work-life thing interferes with my dis time.
> Make good choices today.  I saw this quote the other day.
> Six months from now you won't remember how those cookies tasted, but 6 months from now you will be able to see results from doing the right thing.



Yes, I know.  They should really give us a little more free time to DIS .  Maybe then I could keep up with it!  I still have a trip to plan!

Love the quote!



mikamah said:


> Tuesday 1/31- QOTD-We are all on the same journey to good health and weight loss. When did the journey start for you? Was weight something you always struggled with or has it crept up on you over the years?



Never used to have a weight problem.  Stringbean all through childhood and school.  Started gaining a little weight when I got a desk job, went on a few minimal diets, but was down to 127 when I got married, very slim for 5'8".  Kept busy and active, not a major problem just a little over that weight, but remember trying on my wedding dress about 5 years married and it still fit easily.  Then I was running around a campus, then I went into teaching (pre-school) and was on my feet all day.  Once I got another desk job I started gaining again.  A few years later, I saw my aunt (who is extremely overweight) and she mentioned that I had put on some weight and it looked good on me.  That galvanized me to action, I went on the Rotation Diet and got down to 135 - and I looked good!  But it wasn't healthy or sustainable, I did manage to keep it down for about 2 years, but it was a struggle.  Once I started fertility treatments, I gave up - the medication did me in.  I was in the 170's when I got pregnant, and got up to 210 just before I gave birth.  I was able to lose it all very quickly, but was staying at home with DS, and did alot of unhealthy eating for quick energy (candy, cookies).  Some sporadic attempts at wieght loss, including a stint at WW took weight off, but I put it back on.  After our first trip to WDW, and with my knees getting worse, I climbed on the scales and saw I was 215.  My motivation went through the roof, I signed on with WW Online and with my eye on our November 09 trip lost 55 pounds.  Then I stopped paying attention, gained some of it back but have climbed on the wagon again.  Wasn't working well until I found this group.  I know I will make it now. 



jillbur said:


> Snow~I am knocking on wood right now...I live in western PA (in the snow belt off of Lake Erie) and we have had a mild winter so far (and I am loving it). We had snow last year solid from November through March and it sucked. This year we've only had a little. Today is supposed to be 50  I would love a whole winter with no snow. But, glad it put you in good spirits



I am a snow-lover - and I am not loving this winter.  Although I have been able to get out a lot to walk for exercise, which normally messes up my allergies.  No allergy issues since it is winter!  Would like to have one decent snow though.  My DS is .



Scraggy said:


> I am embarrassed to be me right now. I"m serious. Everyone in my family is thin except me. Everyone on DH's side of the family are thin, too. Then there's me.
> This is going to sound so petty and stupid, but I started my weight loss on 12/31.  My goal was 10 pounds in a month.  I'm at 9.4.  I'm .6 pounds from my monthly goal weight.  I've tried so hard.  I know that 9.4 pounds is good, but I'm disappointed.  I'm hoping to lose another 10 pounds in February, but I'm having a hysterectomy on 2/22, so I don't know how that will do for my weight loss.



My DM and DB are both slim, although my DSiL is heavy.  But my dad's side was heavy, and I inherited that.
You sound neither petty or stupid.  You set a goal for yourself, and you did not make that goal.  So you are disappointed, but you came close - maybe it is just water weight!  I would scale back on February, there will be sometime after the operation that you might need to take it easy, I seem to remember being told that.  Stay OP until your operation, then give yourself sometime to get back into it, just continue eating healthy until you can be active.
My weight loss is much slower, I could never even dream of doing as well as you are.  You are doing a really good job and should be proud.  But don't rush things, and keep in mind that are bodies, even when we are OP, don't always cooperate the way we want them to!



Rose&Mike said:


> Last week I was watching Live with Kelly. Carrie Ann (sp?) from Dancing with the Stars was guest co-hosting. Now I think everyone would agree that Carrie Ann looks great. Great shape. Very thin. Would love to look like her right? Well next to Kelly Ripa she looked HUGE! It really put things into perspective for me. I will never be a teeny tiny petite person, but I can be thin and healthy and fit for my "bone structure."
> It's still hard not to get sucked into worrying about the pounds and playing the how low can I go game, but I will never weigh a hundred pounds and really if I did, it would not be healthy.



I set a realistic goal for myself.  I was 115 after basic training, 127 when I got married, 135 when my diet worked in the 90's - I set a goal of 150 when I joined WW Online...still haven't made it!  But I looked pretty healthy at 160 (although not quite a healthy BMI).  I will never be as slim as when I got married and when I lost that pre-baby weight, and I am fine with it.  When I fit into my size 12's and a couple of 10's, I am estatic!



4HOLIDAYS said:


> BTW, my DS did break his arm in hockey last night.  Full arm cast for 6 wks!  I feel so bad for him.  He is out for the rest of the season, can't play his video,or pc games, and worst, he will still be in a cast for his 16th birthday.  I am thankful though that it's only an arm, which really is no big deal.  There are so many worse things that can happen in this sport.



So sorry for your DH.  Glad it is only an arm...maybe some cute girl will want to sign his cast .  My son would have a cow if he could not play his games!



mikamah said:


> Wed Feb 1st!!! -  QOTD- A new month, and we've been doing this challenge for a month!  How are you doing?  What is going good for you?  What are you struggling with, if anything?  If you are struggling, what can you do to help get yourself back on track?



I'm struggling with my points - staying within the daily guidelines, and exercise.  I use alot of my splurge points during the week, which is what they are there for, but would probably have more success if I did not do that constantly.  I allow myself treats, which is the problem, and I talked myself into eating fruit instead of chocolate today, so I will continue to work on that.

Exercise is mostly walking, I keep on planning other things but not following through.  Did a little bit of strength training for a couple of weeks, then kinda dropped it.  I need to work my whole body though, just need to get going on it.
I guess at least I am walking though.  Last challenge I hardly exercised at all .



trinaweena said:


> I'm starting to get really frustrated. I feel like I don't even have to worry about a diet right now because I literally have no appetite. I'm afraid to eat anything.  This naseau feeling just isnt going away, and its not just that, but sometimes light headedness, drymouth, stomach aches, tiredness, loss of appetite, foggy feeling in my head/nose and just in gereral not feeling myself.  I don't really want to talk at all and just kind of feel miserable because I hate being naseaus.
> The fact that I hate feeling naseus is playing a lot into this I think, because I think about eating something and think what if I get naseaous and then I am naseous. If I feel even slightly naseous its like my brain play into it and then I feel worse. I  don't know what to do anymore, is something actually wrong with me, is it all in my head, I don't know.
> I talked to the stomach doctor yesterday and as per usual, she refuses to give me an anti naseau medication, and is switching my anti inflamatory medication to see if that makes a difference. Basically for her its just a wait and see game, but for me I have classes where participation is a chunk of my grade and i never want to talk cause I feel miserable. I explained this to her but she didn't seem any more apt to change her diagnoses. And I;m starting to think maybe this problem is not stomach related but my primary care doctor is awful and i know i wont get any help on that front.
> Basically I'm just really starting to get frustrated/concerned.  So far today to eat I've had a piece of toast, a bottle of water, and handful of crackers. It's 1pm. I don't really want to eat anything else. Maybe some soup later.
> My mother is convinced I'm pregnant. I've taken multiple tests. Its not that. But as for what it could be...I'm at a loss.
> I hope everyone is having a better week than me. CAuse mostly I just want to curl up in bed and cry



I am so sorry you are going through this.  I agree with some of the others that you should see if you can find another doctor and get another opinion.  You could check with some friends or just check some ratings on line.  It appears this doctor is not interested in giving you some relief while trying to find out what else is going on and you need to see someone who treats you right.



Ruthie5671 said:


> Today's stressor - MONEY!!!!!!
> I honestly believe that the only fight my husband I have is due to finances.  I've always been in charge of the checkbook.  I do the math, pay the bills and determine what we have extra money for.  He sometimes doesn't have a clue how much we have and spend.  So when he asks me for extra money, and I say no, he has a temper tantrum and I feel like a _not nice person .  And then we argue._


_

My DH always complains that he has no idea what is going on with our finances, but he handed me the checkbook some years ago and wants nothing to do with it.  I have encouraged him to sit down with me since it is all on the computer, but he doesn't find the time.  It is all on the computer, and he needs to know where in case something ever happens to me...

I had to reel back his spending some.  We save, but he is better at frittering than I am - I spend more money, but most it is for the household or for DS.  But he thinks I am the money waster....  We are in a good place financially now, but it was a struggle.



araes2102 said:



			Well, today DBF and I went to lunch (the first "date" we have had in almost a year!). But we went to Genghis Grill. Have one in your area? You should try it! Really yummy, plus calories are easy to find out (they have cals in certain meals posted and the rest are online!), plus the really big draw is that you literally build your own stir-fry! You are given a bowl which you fill with the meat, veggies, sauces you want and choose a starch (if you want). Complete portion control! So I went out to eat and still had a very reasonable amount of calories! Love it!
		
Click to expand...


Ooh, I found two, one nearby and one in our town coming soon.  Cool !  I will have to give this a try, sounds delish!

**********************************************
I only made it halfway through the 10 pages I was behind, but now it is very late, so will need to finish this up tomorrow.  Need to send in my weigh-in and HH as well, but this took longer than I thought!  Have a good night all!

Carol_


----------



## buzz5985

amykathleen2005 said:


> Good luck to everyone this week. Still sick from this cold. Went to the doctor because it had been over two weeks with runny nose, congestion, earache and a painful throat and I got no help whatsoever! Supposed to be something viral which will clear eventually. Not very helpful.
> 
> We adopted a new puppy this week from an animal rescue organization. A shar pei and golden retriever mix. Very cute and only 10 weeks old. Haven't gotten a name we like yet (she came with the name Molly actually, but we don't want to keep it as that is the name of the dog we recently lost).
> 
> Doing well with the weigh in! I am down 2.5lbs this week so I am now at 169 and doing the 160's dance!



Congrats on the new puppy!!!  And the weight loss!!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sat feb 4 qotd
> 
> Challenge #2 is to do something that makes you laugh.
> 
> When was the last time you had a really good laugh and what was so funny?
> 
> Bonus- what will you do this week to make yourself laugh
> 
> 
> 
> The last good laugh i had was when i tried to sit down on the bench at the shoe store and missed the bench and fell flat on my butt. I hurt my tailbone so at first it wasnt funny but when i called my mom to tell her about it we were laughing so hard i couldnt breathe.
> 
> I  think sunday before the superbowl i will have my  boys try to act out there own commercal. Anytime they perform skits or shows for us it is so funny we end up in tears from laughing. They are like having our own comedy show.



The last tears streaming down my face laugh - looking at the website People from Walmart.  I always make sure I am presentable now before I go out shopping.  



donaldandpirates said:


> DH and I were looking at my brother-in-law's and his wife's baby registery a few weeks ago.  This is their first baby.  One of the things they registered for was a Bucket O' Ducks.  You know the rubber ducks for bathtime, that sort of thing.  There's like 18 rubber ducks in this thing.  Why would any baby need 18 rubber ducks?  Anyway, we were reading the reviews of the Bucket O' Ducks.  People were upset because the ducks in the Bucket O' Ducks actually came in the box, not a bucket.  They also float upside down.  For some reason, we laughed so hard over this.
> 
> We don't laugh very often, but it's the little things that get us started.



I love that they float upside down.  My cousin wanted a "video monitor".  I asked her why.  She said she wanted to be able to see the baby while she and her DH were sleeping.  

I am new to the world of wrestling - but DS team won another division today, which was unexpected.  DS came in 6th place overall, so he didn't make the State finals.  If he had made 5th he would have.  But I guess they want him to wrestle at the JV tournament too.  He was walking tall tonight!!!  Too bad his grades hadn't suffered during the season!!!!  But that's another story!!!  

My DS had asked me to make chicken wings for tomorrow.  I went out and I don't think there is a chicken wing to be had in the whole state of Massachusetts.  So he will have to settle with what we have.  Have a fun Superbowl Sunday everyone!!!

Janis


----------



## donac

Good SUnday morning everyone. 

I know a lot of people had a lazy day yesterday.  I don't think I will have a lazy weekend until the middle of March.  We were looking for more costumes at the local community theater.  We spent an hour moving racks and pulling costumes.  My arms are sore this morning.  We then spent almost 2 hours sorting, organizing and deciding who we have to fit and what they need.  

I need to go grocery shopping this morning with all the guys who don't know where anything is.  If they would just not stand in the middle of the aisle and block it.

This week is crazy.  Monday is classes, a math meet and then a costume meeting.  Tuesday is a special math contest, Wed I think I may have yoga, Thursday and Friday I am doing a special lesson with the other calc teachers so I won't be in most of my classes and Thursday night I have a meeting at church.  Just writing it makes me tired.  

Off to get ready for the day.  

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

D73 said:


> What a day what a day..........too much to even really go into.  Let's just say what started off as seemingly well turned fairly sour this evening.
> 
> BUT......I am still on plan. So the victory goes to me.
> 
> Sorry have not had a chance to get on much today. But I have more free time tomorrow and will be back.  Still thinking of what to do to get a good laugh cuz I could really use it.  Ahhhhhh!!!  Brain spasm.....  I am going to put on a few episodes of the old British sit-com Are You Being Served?  THat always makes me laugh!!!  Has everyone seen this show at some point in your life?
> 
> 
> Good bye Saturday!!!  Bring on the new day!!
> 
> Christopher


I loved "are you being served?" It was regular saturday night viewing in my house growing up


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

#1hoosierfan said:


> Good evening Team Donald!
> 
> Add me to the list that had a lazy day.  It rained all day, and I wasn't feeling the best, so I took a LONG nap this afternoon.  Sitting on the couch now watcing the IU/Purdue game.
> 
> I only lost 8/10 of a pound this week.  I am pretty bummed.  I was only over calories 1 day and WELL under 2 or 3 other days and got in 3 days of cardio and another day of strength training.  (this is technically a rest week on P90x, but I did a bit extra anyway.)



I know that is very frustrating for you. I would have the same feeling when i was running 18-20 miles a week. Your muscles breakdown during exersize and retain water during the healing process. Sometimes that has something to do with it. You may also be loosing inches even though your lbs didnt come off this week. Hang in the you are doing the right thing



buzz5985 said:


> Congrats on the new puppy!!!  And the weight loss!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The last tears streaming down my face laugh - looking at the website People from Walmart.  I always make sure I am presentable now before I go out shopping.  s



Oh my that site is hysterical i agree.  I cant believe you cant find chickeen wings that is crazy. Im glad ds is still feeling great about wrestling in the tornament wow he came so close to going to states. Good for him though he had quite a first season



donac said:


> Good SUnday morning everyone.
> 
> I know a lot of people had a lazy day yesterday.  I don't think I will have a lazy weekend until the middle of March.  We were looking for more costumes at the local community theater.  We spent an hour moving racks and pulling costumes.  My arms are sore this morning.  We then spent almost 2 hours sorting, organizing and deciding who we have to fit and what they need.
> 
> I need to go grocery shopping this morning with all the guys who don't know where anything is.  If they would just not stand in the middle of the aisle and block it.
> 
> This week is crazy.  Monday is classes, a math meet and then a costume meeting.  Tuesday is a special math contest, Wed I think I may have yoga, Thursday and Friday I am doing a special lesson with the other calc teachers so I won't be in most of my classes and Thursday night I have a meeting at church.  Just writing it makes me tired.
> 
> Off to get ready for the day.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Wow you did have quite a busy day. Have fun at the grocery store today. We have to do that today too.

Brb with qotd


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

QOTD Sunday February 5

HH challenge #3 do something to make you feel like a kid again.
what ones one of your favorite things to do as a kid and can you still get away wth doing it today?


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD Sunday February 5
> 
> HH challenge #3 do something to make you feel like a kid again.
> what ones one of your favorite things to do as a kid and can you still get away wth doing it today?



One of my favorite things was on a summer night we would get jars and chase and collect lightening bugs. Tis summer i did this with my kids and it was so much fun


----------



## melmar136

I feel like I am always trying to catch up on here!  I just don't get on often enough!  But I AM caught up finally!

Last week was not a great week...first, DD was sick, then my stomach started acting up.  I had Tues and Wed off of work to stay home with her, and on my way to work on Thurs, I got rear-ended while at a stop sign!  An hour later, at work, this miserable cold started!!  I was sneezing, and my nose was running like crazy.  My boss said the accident must have jarred the cold loose.  

Still not feeling great.  My back is a little sore from the accident and the cold has moved to my chest.  I cough every time I laugh!

But, it was a good week, weight wise.  I lost almost 3 pounds.  So, the upset stomach paid off!  

I am going to a Super Bowl party today at a friend's house, and while I am not a big football fan, I have to root for the Pats, being from MA.  I'm sure I will eat too much, but I will make up for it for the rest of the week, eating healthier.

Janis-I think you're right...no chicken wings to be had anywhere!  My friend said the same thing last night.

Related to the qotd, feeling like a kid again, last night DD and I watched Tangled for the 5th or 6th time, in preparation for going to see Disney on Ice: Dare to Dream in a few weeks!  She is almost 13, but we are both very excited to go.  We haven't been to a Disney on Ice show in about 5 years.  I'm sure we'll be surrounded by real little kids, but we'll be clapping away with them!    DD even said she wants to get one of the ridiculously priced snow cones that they put in a Disney holder!  

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Mary•Poppins

Hi Dear Friends!  Sorry for not posting the last few days ... I am in charge of the musical program and have been consumed with ads.  I am set to spend quite a few hours on the computer again today just finishing up all the business ads.  Anyway ...  I am doing a "drive-by" post.  Things should slow down later this week. ... sigh ...




mikamah said:


> Thursday 2/2 QOTD- Superbowl weekend coming up!!!  GO Pats!! Go Giants!! Any big plans?  Food is a big part of game day.  If you are watching the game do you have any special foods you'll be making and have you chosen to make any healthier things than you would have in the past?  Feel free to share some recipes!
> 
> My family has a HUGE super bowl party every year.  We are from Pittsburgh and my family (which is quite large) LOVES football .... me, not so much!  I am like the black sheep of the family. My boys can't understand it.  (My second son is on the varsity football team ... and I think he is quite embarrassed when I ask questions .... ) I keep telling them that genetic traits can skip a generation.   I will watch the game primarily to see the commercials.  I find those hysterical!
> 
> (I'm coaching from New England, so I just can't cheer any louder for the giants.  No offense to any giants fans.)





D73 said:


> *A really big thank you to Kathy for your coaching this past week. *
> 
> It was my first week on the challenge and your coaching and questions along with support from you and the whole team has made this week amazing!
> 
> *THANK YOU!*
> 
> Christopher



Thank you too Kathy!!!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi Team Donald!!!!  My name is Lindsay and I will be your coach this week.
> 
> A few reminders to send your weights in to DVCcrusier76 and to list in the subject Team Donald.
> Also send in your HH points to CC and list in the subject Team Donald.
> 
> I hope you all have good days on the scale today.  But if not dont get down and try to think about some of the non-scale victories that you might have had this week, like not eating all the cake, or journaling all your food.
> 
> also to remember to keep on drinking that water.
> 
> Ok so for the QOTD's this week I thought I would have them associate with our wonderful pampering Healthy Habits that CC has given us.
> 
> QOTD Friday Feb 3, 2012
> 
> #1= Spend some time listening to music.  So have you ever been to any concerts and if so what was your favorite one you attended?
> 
> Bonus QOTD= How do you plan to fullfill this mini challenge?  Will you listen to music while relaxing or are you going to get up and dance around???



I usually listen to music to and from work.  I tend to sing while I am listening ... so I am sure people in other cars think I am crazy!  I have been to a few concerts here and there throughout my life.  We saw U2 this summer, it was fabulous.



buzz5985 said:


> My last concert was Chicago and Beach Boys at Foxboro Stadium.  1978??  Around there.  I went to a lot of clubs following Tavares around.  (some of their songs were used in Saturday Night Fever), does that count??
> 
> Janis



Hey Janis,  I heard then are coming to concert this summer!  I really want to see them.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sat feb 4 qotd
> 
> Challenge #2 is to do something that makes you laugh.
> 
> When was the last time you had a really good laugh and what was so funny?
> 
> Bonus- what will you do this week to make yourself laugh
> 
> 
> 
> The last good laugh i had was when i tried to sit down on the bench at the shoe store and missed the bench and fell flat on my butt. I hurt my tailbone so at first it wasnt funny but when i called my mom to tell her about it we were laughing so hard i couldnt breathe.
> 
> I  think sunday before the superbowl i will have my  boys try to act out there own commercal. Anytime they perform skits or shows for us it is so funny we end up in tears from laughing. They are like having our own comedy show.



I have to say just listening to my first graders ... and sometimes 4th and 5th graders are quite hysterical.  

The other day, one of my first graders was reading a story with a sock monkey on a page.  He turned and looked at me very seriously and said, "You know, I have a sock monkey."  I said, "You do.  Do you sleep with him at night like the boy in the story?"  He said,"Yeah ... but do you know what?  When I wake up in the middle of the night, he REALLY CREEPS ME OUT!!!"  

This goes on a lot during my week! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD Sunday February 5
> 
> HH challenge #3 do something to make you feel like a kid again.
> what ones one of your favorite things to do as a kid and can you still get away wth doing it today?



Right now the only thing that is coming to mind it playing board games.  I love to play them ... especially Sorry with my children.  

RemembertheMagic98  Congrats on your new job!!!! I am so excited for you!


----------



## mikamah

mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD Sunday February 5
> 
> HH challenge #3 do something to make you feel like a kid again.
> what ones one of your favorite things to do as a kid and can you still get away wth doing it today?


I can still ride my bike!!  I always liked riding my bike, though I don't have a banana seat and plastic basket with flowers on it, I can still ride.  
And also at my sisters camp, I'll get an ice cream from the ice cream truck when the kids do.  It's ridiculous to pay 2-4 dollars for one ice cream treat, but the kids love to hear that bell.  

I only have a few minutes now, I want to finish cleaning and doing laundry and then be able to have the afternoon to relax, cook dinner and be ready for the big game!!  

Have a super sunday everyone!!!!


----------



## pjlla

Happy Sunday morning friends!!

I finally have some time to read and reply this morning, so I will be working my way backwards over the last few  pages to see what I have missed and to catch up on the QOTD.  

I hope to everyone is well and moving in the right direction.  Yesterday was busy and tiring with lots of driving/riding, but it was a good day overall.  DS's basketball team lost, but he was second highest scorer for his team .  DD had fun prom dress shopping with friends and then we were finally able to get her fitted for a tech swimsuit for championship season (most expensive suit in the store..... it figures). 

We visited my niece at Children's Hospital who is recovering from back surgery.  She looked good and is up and moving and feeling pretty good and slated to go home today.  She is excited to see her Patriots from the home tv!  They are big Pat's fans in her house (Dad is a season ticket holder and they only live a short drive away from Gillette Stadium) so I'm sure it will be an exciting day for her to get home and watch the big game.

I am SO not a football fan (or any other televised sport, other than Olympic swimming), so I couldn't care less about today's game.  Usually it just means that I need to leave DH alone for a few hours and I spend the time at my scrapbook table!

Off to catch up here!................P


----------



## ougrad86

mikamah said:


> Thursday 2/2 QOTD- Superbowl weekend coming up!!!  GO Pats!! Go Giants!! Any big plans?  Food is a big part of game day.  If you are watching the game do you have any special foods you'll be making and have you chosen to make any healthier things than you would have in the past?  Feel free to share some recipes!



I'll be rooting for the Pats too - no particular reason, just not fond of the Giants.  But I do not really watch pro football, more of a college girl myself, so I tend to watch for the commercials.  We aren't having any special food, it'll be on on in the background to catch the commercials, and I will start watching if it gets exciting!



Ruthie5671 said:


> Went to the doctor this morning.  Shockingly, the PA has agreed to fill out the form for the adoption.  Of course, this news came with a disclaimer and another lecture.  The disclaimer being that she is still not completely comfortable approving me healthy enough to care for a child.  I haven't gotten the form from her yet, so I'm concerned that it is going to have a negative tone to it.  But I'll take something over a complete denial.  The lecture was, of course, I have all these risk factors, I have to lose weight, blah, blah, blah.  Back in three months for more blood work.  I miss my old doctor.  Thanks to all for the continued support.  Loving Team Donald! [/COLOR]



Yeh for the form!  Sorry it was in such a negative way.  I would still start the search for another doctor who can support you in your journey, listen to what you have to say about what you are doing, and help you on the way.  I know that is a tall order nowadays.  I actually see a nurse/practioner and she is great.  One time they had someone who was studying to be a doctor do my exam - she was quite wonderful.



::Snow_White:: said:


> We talked about the girl who ate chicken nuggets as her main meal everyday for 15 years in fitness class today. Anybody see that? She has some major health problems now, as can be imagined. Crazy!



The worse part is that her mother said she tried them at two and then refused to eat anything else...so that was what they fed her.

I kind of doubt it was the only thing, she would have had major vitamin defincies by now, and would have been sick long before.  But what burns me up in the mother.  You do not HAVE to feed the child only chicken nuggets.  She will only go hungry so long before she will eat something else.  Use them as a special treat, but she needs to understand she must eat her other healthy foods, and if she does maybe once in a while she can get nuggets.

Someone made them once on TV, and that put me off nuggets, although I never ate them much.  I'd have one or two when we did.  My son likes them when we travel cross-country, since they are easy to eat, and I would take a couple of his.  But they showed a bunch of kids on the program, and they are making faces and going "eeww" as he made them.  Once he finished and deep fried them, he asked who wanted some - they all did!  I would've thought they would be backing off.  They were young though, maybe 5-7.



GoofyPredsFan said:


> I had a similar situation, so I understand.  I used to work at a DoD school and everyone was hired on as "temporary".  Right as I was put in to become permanent (after being there two years) the new superintendent decided to make all office jobs that wern't held by permanent employees, available.    So, I had to reapply, but so did some veterans and my principal did everything possible to get around it somehow, even kept me on all summer working on it, but no luck.  Even though I was MORE qualified, they couldn't turn down a veteran.  Being a spouse I was second in line, but too bad for me.  They did find me a position as an aid, but to this day I have a hard time explaining the situation to people.  I always feel like those that don't know the system just think I was no good at my job and lost it!!  I swear that's not it!!  hahaha!!  But I do understand your pain and I am sorry for you on that.  Keep trying.
> ~Lynda



I would think hiring people would understand that.  I am a veteran, not sure if it ever helped me get a job.  I always assumed where it would come in is when it was between me and another equally qualified cantidate, that it might help my chances.  But I never even got a call back for the county job I applied for, even though I am a veteran (which is kind of good, since 6 mths later they started laying people off).



mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD Friday Feb 3, 2012
> #1= Spend some time listening to music.  So have you ever been to any concerts and if so what was your favorite one you attended?
> 
> Bonus QOTD= How do you plan to fullfill this mini challenge?  Will you listen to music while relaxing or are you going to get up and dance around???



I haven't been to concerts in forever.  I remember Chicago in high school, and the one tour ABBA did when DH and I were first dating.  Concerts are exciting, but I prefer listening to my music without screaming fans.  I woluld love to go to some of the recent country artists tho.

I listen to music while I work, depending on my mood - rock/pop, country or disney.  It helps to listen to pop when I am trying to stay awake!  Listen as well when I am cleaning up and can't really do anything else.  Still planning to pop in Just Dance, or maybe just dance to my own music for awhile!



VirataMama4 said:


> Finally got the Dis to work with me today and not against, so I can post!  It has been running so very very slow, its driving me nuts.  I hope it stays fast so I can get back to posting every day.  I feel like I'm slipping without being able to check in with everyone...
> 
> Oh, I am a Giants fan...somewhat....but I am a HUGE Syracuse fan!!!
> 
> SO the job interview.....drum roll please.....
> I GOT IT!!!!I can't thank you guys enough for all of your well wishes and thoughts and prayers!!!  So, right now I have to wait on the contract.  The Head of School needs to bring in another person so that things look legit and she will check my references early next week.  we have yet to talk salary but I think they can meet my numbers.  The job will not begin until July 1st and I end my other school job on June 15th so I get time off too!
> My boss went into labor this morning so clearly it was not the right time to tell her....lol!  I'm still waiting on confirmation of her giving birth but I will tell her after the baby haze has subsided.
> I am soooooo excited to run my own office again!  The commute is probably the longest I have ever had (40 minutes) and it mean a lot more work for me, but the money here was just so paltry and things were getting really tight.  The stress has been lifted!!!!
> Thank you again for all the prayers!!!



The DIS was good yesterday, but is acting a little weird this morning.  Maybe I am overdoing it, trying to catch up on a whole week over the weekend!

I like Syracuse.  Our football team played them once - before DS was born, so maybe 94?  The indoor stadium was cool, and I was happy because we won the game.  We still like to watch them when they are on TV.

Congrats on the job .  So glad you got it.  I got a longer commute as well, but it was worth it.  I just listen to music and sing my way down the road or catch up on my podcasts.  Luckily the traffic is going the opposite way, so I don't hit too many slowdowns.  So happy for you.



amykathleen2005 said:


> Good luck to everyone this week. Still sick from this cold. Went to the doctor because it had been over two weeks with runny nose, congestion, earache and a painful throat and I got no help whatsoever! Supposed to be something viral which will clear eventually. Not very helpful.



My DH had the cold for over 2 weeks.  DS had it for a good 10 days, the worst of it the first 5.  And he is one of those people that never stay sick long, maybe a day at the most.  This was the worst we have ever seen him.  I asked the doc when we went in for his physical, he said something is making the rounds but not the flu - with the fever, and aches and pains and head stuff I though it might be - esp since I did not catch it and I had a flu shot.  But he said the flu had not come out this year, prob because of the weather.  More people outside.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Well instead of going to movie night where I would have been faced with induldging in popcorn we ended up going out to dinner instead.  We have not been out to a nice meal in a long while so we tried Longhorn steakhouse.  Not sure if any of you have one.  I prepared what I was going to have before going and I would say I stuck with it except I got the onions to go on top of my steak.....now if it was just onions it would be fine but we all know they must be sauteed in some not so nice stuff.  It was a very good meal



Love Longhorn!  I always get the steak, but they give me two salads instead of the side if I ask.  So I have a huge salad and the steak...I tend not to like their veggies since it seems to always involve cooked cauliflower or broccolli, neither of which I like.  Unfortunately, we do get the Tonions, but it is a splurge, and we don't do it often.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sat feb 4 qotd
> Challenge #2 is to do something that makes you laugh.
> When was the last time you had a really good laugh and what was so funny?
> Bonus- what will you do this week to make yourself laugh



Actually was laughing with DS this morning.  We were trying to come up with some things that I could do that would make me feel like a kid again.  It was a great feeling, since he can be a moody teenager sometimes, but it was nice being able to laugh and joke around with him.




trinaweena said:


> I started a new medication, and the nausea seems slightly better.  I'm not getting my hopes up at all because it's still there, but i've been able to eat a little bit.  I have been getting really bad stomach aches..the other way though.  I think i've made the decision that i am lactose intolerant, although some things dont seem to bother me (greek yogurt, butter), a lot of things do and its better to be safe than sorry.  I'm hoping that will help with some of the stomach aches.  It's all just a waiting game at this point. And i know someone asked, about anxiety, and yes i am diagnosed with anxiety but have no treatment of it what so ever.  It's another avenue i'm considering exploring.
> So, feeling a teeny tiny bit better but not even close to where i would say i feel good. Last night i had a horrible stomach ache, so bad i told my boyfriend to go home which is the second time i've had to do that in a week so that upset me. I think it was from the cupcakes i ate, they had cream cheese frosting.



I appear to be lactose intolerant, but only to a degree.  Can't drink milk or have it on my cereal (which use to be my fav b'fast food).  Too much cheese or too much ice cream can get to me as well, I just need to watch it.  I do occasionally eat yogurt and sour cream, but only small amounts.  But it makes me nauseous and sick; very bad gastrointestinal.  Fatty and greasy foods also do a number on me if I have too much.

I would still find another doctor, and ask them about anxiety as well.  When I am nervous or worried, I also can get physically sick.  You have alot on your plate, so that might be the reason.

I would add your symptoms to your journaling.  You might be able to detect a pattern.  That was how I figured out my milk, since it did not hit until 24 hrs later...but it was always 24 hrs after I had milk.

Now to finish up the rest!

Carol


----------



## JacksLilWench

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sat feb 4 qotd
> 
> Challenge #2 is to do something that makes you laugh.
> 
> When was the last time you had a really good laugh and what was so funny?
> 
> Bonus- what will you do this week to make yourself laugh



I actually laughed last night, REALLY hard.  I got together with a bunch of friends for a dinner party and played Apples to Apples- I haven't laughed so hard in I can't remember how long!  I can't wait to do it again soon  




mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD Sunday February 5
> 
> HH challenge #3 do something to make you feel like a kid again.
> what ones one of your favorite things to do as a kid and can you still get away wth doing it today?



Hmmm...I would say watching Disney movies.  Or going to the trampoline place like I did last weekend, haha!  I want to go back there.  Maybe I can convince everyone to go next weekend....after my FIRST 5K, that is!!!

~~~~~~~~~
My first 5k is this Saturday, and I'm a little nervous about it!  I'm not sure entirely how to goal myself for it, but I would like to make it in under an hour.  I'm not much of a runner, but I think this is doable 

Any runners willing to share their times for a first 5k?  It would be super helpful!!


----------



## pjlla

Ruthie5671 said:


> Today's stressor - MONEY!!!!!!
> 
> I honestly believe that the only fight my husband I have is due to finances.  I've always been in charge of the checkbook.  I do the math, pay the bills and determine what we have extra money for.  He sometimes doesn't have a clue how much we have and spend.  So when he asks me for extra money, and I say no, he has a temper tantrum and I feel like a _not nice person .  And then we argue.
> 
> Right now we're trying to make the best use of our income tax refund.  We're trying to do a family trip to WDW this summer.  My brother is in the military and he has been deployed for what seems like forever.  He will be home at some point this summer so the entire family is going on vacay.  For myself, hubbie and mom to travel from KY to WDW (we drive) and all that the trip will entail will be over $2,000.  Do you know how many bills I can pay with that kind of money???  I want to see my family and we haven't been to WDW in several years, but gosh, I can get so much accomplished with that money.  So in explaining this to hubby, he wants to know if he can have $150 to go to Bass Pro Shop.  Yeah, he just needs to stop talking.
> 
> I just had to vent about this silliness.  I haven't even filed my taxes yet!!!  Today has been better on the eating properly.  I'm not sure how late I'm working, so I don't know if I'll get a walk in tonight.  Ironically, the one time I walked it was because I got off work on time.  I believe that was the last time I left on time. _


_

I hate money arguments!  They are so stressful!  Thankfully DH and I don't argue about it very often..... we have our share of problems, of course, and argue like nobody's business, but not usually about money.  If he is in agreement about taking the trip this summer, he should be willing to give up the Bass ProShop money to put towards bills or the trip.  



buzz5985 said:



			I hear you.  Same way with my DH.  He doesn't have a clue about how much money we have, how much the bills are.  We have a joint checking account - but I have several accounts with just my name on them.    I try to be a saver, but he was poor growing up - and if he has an extra $10 in his pocket - instead of saving it - he will spend it.  It's extra after all.  

Sounds familiar!!


I am feeling down in the dumps today.  The assisted Living called to tell me my poor Father was up all night, more confused than his normal.  Lucky the Doctor is in tomorrow and they will have him looked at.  This Doctor is amazing.  He's the one that finally found the right mix of meds for my Father, when previous Doctors told us we would only be able to put him in a Nursing Home, that he was unable to care for himself.  I can't say enough about the Brightview assisted living.  He has dementia and there aren't a lot of places that would take him.   We just want him to be happy and comfortable.  He has a couple of "girlfriends" there.  At Christmas I asked him if he wanted to get one of them a gift - and he told me "Oh, we aren't that serious!!!"  
Now writing all that down has made me feel better.  I love this board!!!

Have a good day everyone!!!

Janis
		
Click to expand...


Sorry to hear about your Dad.  Hopefully things are better today.



mikamah said:



			I am doing pretty well, and am happy with my progress.  I have done really well with tracking my food, and exercising, thanks to the dog for the exercise.  The occassional junk food or sweet has been my only issue, and for the most part have done well having something in a small amount and not bringing the stuff into the house.  that is key for me, not to buy it and bring it home, and that is what I will work on this month.  

You are going to do great this month!

I love hearing about people's childhood trips that they remember, and feel very lucky that michael will have those childhood disney memories too.  

I wish my kids remembered MORE about our first trip, but they were pretty young (nearly 4 and 6 1/2).... I think they remember more from seeing pictures and watching video..... but there are DEFINITELY things that they remember.   I know they remember MORE about our second trip two years later, and of course even MORE about our trips in 2005 and 2008.  I guess it isn't ALL just about the FIRST TRIP, but more about the special-ness in EVERY trip.   That said, I definitely have specific memories about my only childhood trip when I was 10 that aren't all from looking at pictures.


How cool you're a record breaker!  Hope spinning was lots of fun!!

JILLBUR!  I missed this post about you being a swimmer and  Y record breaker!  How coool!  DD loves swimming at our Y New England Championships because they are held at HARVARD and she feels so COOL swimming there!   She has also swum at MIT.... nice facility there!  DD held a summer record for our team (long course as opposed to short course) as a 13/14 year old, but not sure if she still has it. 


Great work on the run!!  That is a great time for 3 miles too.  I am doing a 5k in june, and my goal is to get under 40 min.  My fastest has been 42 something.  

Where is this 5K?  You might need a cheering section!!


Not to much happening here.  I did have a little run-in with some pringles that I had bought for ds over the weekend.  My sister and her kids were here so we finished the can, so that is helpful, but i had more than I should have.  And again, a little cookie dough while making congo bars to bring to work for a coworkers last day tomorrow.   I will pack most of them up, and save just a couple for me and ds, and leave a few for my friend who walks the dog during the day and her kids.  I did cook a good chicken, grilled vegies, and sweet potatos for dinner, and have leftovers for tomorrow, so I know having planned healthy meals is a big part of getting back on track and staying there.  

I should do the dinner dishes, but think I'll wait til morning.  I have a pantry which I love because I can pile them up in the sink and not have to look at them in the kitchen, but it does pile up during the work week.  

Off to bed now.  Sweet, healthy dreams everyone!!
		
Click to expand...


Get those dishes done!  No sense looking at them in the morning!



D73 said:



			Good morning Donalds

I can't believe it already Thursday. Another week is flying by.

Temperature has dropped significantly here and is only suppose to get colder. (15°F)  I should have figured the mild winter would not last once we got that snow this week.  Oh well, I just tell myslef that my body burns an extra few calories to keep me warm.

Another long day today.  This time it is the school musical. My high school colleagues are in final rehearsals witht he students for Fiddler on the Roof. I am playing trombone in the pit orchestra. This is the first rehearsal for Orchestra with the cast so it will be interesting to see how it goes. I brought my iPad to school so I can check the DIS during the long pauses that I expect will be happening.

I am getting excited for my first weigh in tomorrow since joining you all. Just curious, does anyone follow the practice on the real BL and do a last chance training session to try and squeeze every last calorie out of your system? I worry about that sometimes in that I might mess up my steady as you go method and have not really tried that before a weigh in. Just curious what others think.

I used to think more about a "last chance workout" on Thursdays, but now I just consider it another day for a workout.... whether I have time for a BIG workout or just a quick 30 minutes on the TM depends on the schedule for the day.  I DO watch my calories really strictly on THursdays though.  It is usually my LOWEST calorie day of the week (I try to really fluctuate my calories daily, from low to high and back again).

Anyhow, I think having a HUGE workout the day before weigh-in can backfire if you don't take care of yourself.  Your body can build lactic acid and not release it properly, you can get dehydrated and your body starts holding onto fluids, etc.    

I am also looking forward to joining in the HH this next week. Can't wait to see what they are.

Have a great day Donalds.

Christopher
		
Click to expand...




mikamah said:



Thursday 2/2 QOTD- Superbowl weekend coming up!!!  GO Pats!! Go Giants!! Any big plans?  Food is a big part of game day.  If you are watching the game do you have any special foods you'll be making and have you chosen to make any healthier things than you would have in the past?  Feel free to share some recipes!

Click to expand...


Super Bowl Sunday has NEVER been a big day in our house.  Sure, DH likes to watch it, especially if the Pat's are playing, but we don't have a party, we don't go to a party, we don't even have a family party.  I will NOT be watching the game.  No special foods on the menu.... in fact, I did NOT plan a meal for today, so I'm not even sure what we will be eating.  I think I'm making a batch of my red, white, and green chicken chili. (recipe available on the BL recipe thread!).... DS will have to have fish sticks or something like that, as he can't eat the chicken.  



my3princes said:



			P - I did guard at the UVAC.  It was fun and boring 

THat is a big place!  I'm sure it is a daunting place to be a lifeguard!

I did not get the job that I wanted, because I was blocked by disabled veterans who applied.  It's so complicated.  The 2 people that blocked me are not going to be hired as they seem to apply for many positions and have been interviewed before.   The management has decided not to fill the position now to avoid having to hire them.  There is apparently no way around it.
		
Click to expand...


I'm so sorry to hear all this.  I know that affirmative action is usually a GOOD thing in some cases, but it really needs to be tweaked.  It is a shame that we live in a society where LAWS have to be made to make sure people are hired for the right reasons.  It is too bad we had to come to this..... rather than the PERFECT PERSON for the job always getting hired, regardless of their color, gender, or anything else.  DH's company has trouble with this and he is often telling me stories about incompetent women being put into positions that they aren't qualified for because the companies needs to fill its quota for women in management.  The job should go to the most qualified person.... end of story.  

Sorry again to hear about this.  Hopefully something new will come your way.



cclovesdis said:



Healthy Habits Week 6-A Pamper Week: Adventureland

This week we are having a Pamper Week. In the past, we have not submitted points for Pamper Weeks, but this time we are. There will be *7 Mini-Challenges* that will help pamper you this week. Please submit only how many challenges you completed. For example, if you completed 3 of them, you only need to send me 3/7. This is still a team competition and all participation counts!

1. The Enchanted Tiki Room: You know the catchy song that sticks in your head. *Spend some time listening to music you enjoy.*

I was enjoying DD's Ipod last week.  Maybe I could borrow it again.

2. Jungle Cruise: The corny jokes aren't that cheesy. We laugh no matter what.  *Do something that makes you laugh.*

Guess I need to find a good movie to pop in today!

3. The Magic Carpets of Aladdin: This is one ride I don't think I've every done. There's something about moving around and around in a circle that doesn't appeal to me. Kids love it! *Do something that makes you feel like a kid (again).*

I'll play some Just Dance 3 with the kids later!

4. Pirates of the Caribbean: Ahh, Jack Sparrow. Need I say more?  *Do something you find relaxing.*

HOpefully I'll find some scrapping time later.

5. Swiss Family Treehouse: A timeless classic no matter how hot it is outside or which other ride is more important, at least to me. This is a great attraction to take in the scenery. *Spend some time enjoying the scenery.*

6. Aloha Isle: I don't particularly like pineapple, but you can't be the calories in a Dole Whip. *Indulge in a treat that fits into your plan.* You can decide what is considered a "treat."

Well.... I indulged last night in some pretzel M&M's, so that will be it for the weekend.

7. Tortuga Tavern: I learned about this restaurant from the WDW website. It serves Mexican food. *Spend a day keeping an eye on your sodium intake.*

I've never had BP issues or issues with swelling, so I've never really kept an eye on sodium, but as I get older I realize it is something I should be aware of. Thanks for the reminder.

Have a great week everyone! Feel free to PM me any questions or ask on the thread.
		
Click to expand...




D73 said:



			I'm a little later than normal in posting this morning but most of you are still asleep so I imagine its ok that way. 

Loooks like my first week to join in the HH is a good one. But I find that these things are all really important to balance a weightloss journey. You have to take care of yourself in all ways. I look forward to hearing what people are doing to fulfill these.  And I expect Donalds can take this one out for a win as well.

Good luck everyone on your weigh ins today. I got a nice surprise and am donwn by 6.2 pounds. I am now under my weight where I stopped my "annual new year's resolution" at the end of one month last year.  Thanks for keeping me motivated.  I hope my loss helps the team to win this week.

My first mini-goal is to see a 2 as the first number on my scale and that really seems to be in sight and achieveable.  

GO TEAM DONALD!!!

Christopher
		
Click to expand...


Great job with the 6.2!!  



mommyof2Pirates said:



			Hi Team Donald!!!!  My name is Lindsay and I will be your coach this week.


Hi Coach Lindsay!!

A few reminders to send your weights in to DVCcrusier76 and to list in the subject Team Donald.
Also send in your HH points to CC and list in the subject Team Donald.

I hope you all have good days on the scale today. But if not dont get down and try to think about some of the non-scale victories that you might have had this week, like not eating all the cake, or journaling all your food.

also to remember to keep on drinking that water.

Ok so for the QOTD's this week I thought I would have them associate with our wonderful pampering Healthy Habits that CC has given us.

QOTD Friday Feb 3, 2012

#1= Spend some time listening to music.  So have you ever been to any concerts and if so what was your favorite one you attended?

Bonus QOTD= How do you plan to fullfill this mini challenge?  Will you listen to music while relaxing or are you going to get up and dance around???

Click to expand...


First of all.... I'm not a "concert" type person.  I am far too cheap to pay the $$ that is usually expected for things like that.  I saw my first concert in college (I think it was the Go-Go's!!), and DH and I saw James Taylor several times when we were dating.... and I saw him again several years ago with a friend.  But my most recent concert was in 2006..... the High School Musical tour!    Ahhh.... good times. 

I often listen to music while I am exercising at the Y or doing a run/walk outside.  If I am on the TM or doing a circuit at home I will watch a movie or show on Netflix.  



mikamah said:



			Thank you all for having me as coach too.  I had a great week, it's always so motiviating to faithfully check in here, see how well others are doing, and think of something someone posted during the day and make a better choice than I might have otherwise.  I'm happy to see a loss, putting me at 5 pounds til ONE-derland!!   I feel like I am going to make it this time, and make it last once and for all.  

Have a fabulous friday everyone!!
		
Click to expand...


Waiting to hear that you have arrived safe and sound in ONE-derland and are ready for our lunch date!



Rose&Mike said:



			I have been to a couple of concerts--Dave Matthews, B52s, Beat Farmers, Red Hot Chili Peppers (during the druggie phase--there was not very much singing), Bob Seger. But my favorite concert--Counting Crows. It was awesome. It was on our minor league baseball field and we were right up near the stage. They did not do my favorite song, but I had a fabulous time!

I will be listening to music while I do my 2+ hour run today.

Click to expand...


HOpe the two hours flew by without any pain!



RemembertheMagic98 said:



			Thanks Kathy for the encouraging words!!!  I will give you the lowdown later in my replies about how it went.  I did resist the ice cream and went to a WW meeting instead...down 4.2 pounds this week!!

Excellent!!


Since I will be scrapbooking all weekend at the B&B, the Super Bowl is not going to be an issue! I'm actually staying home and will probably watch it from bed...since I assume I will be exhausted from the fun of the scrap weekend 
Oh, I am a Giants fan...somewhat....but I am a HUGE Syracuse fan!!!

Jealous of the scrapping time!  

Wow!  I didn't check in yesterday and so much has happened!! SO the job interview.....drum roll please.....
 I GOT IT!!!!

I can't thank you guys enough for all of your well wishes and thoughts and prayers!!!  So, right now I have to wait on the contract.  The Head of School needs to bring in another person so that things look legit and she will check my references early next week.  we have yet to talk salary but I think they can meet my numbers.  The job will not begin until July 1st and I end my other school job on June 15th so I get time off too!

My boss went into labor this morning so clearly it was not the right time to tell her....lol!  I'm still waiting on confirmation of her giving birth but I will tell her after the baby haze has subsided.

I am soooooo excited to run my own office again!  The commute is probably the longest I have ever had (40 minutes) and it mean a lot more work for me, but the money here was just so paltry and things were getting really tight.  The stress has been lifted!!!!

Thank you again for all the prayers!!

I will probably check in one more time before I hit the road for the B&B and then back on Sunday evening!  Have a wonderful weekends friends and make great choices!!!
		
Click to expand...


WOW!!  I'm so glad to hear your good news!  That is so exciting!  Congratulations!



amykathleen2005 said:



			Good luck to everyone this week. Still sick from this cold. Went to the doctor because it had been over two weeks with runny nose, congestion, earache and a painful throat and I got no help whatsoever! Supposed to be something viral which will clear eventually. Not very helpful.

We adopted a new puppy this week from an animal rescue organization. A shar pei and golden retriever mix. Very cute and only 10 weeks old. Haven't gotten a name we like yet (she came with the name Molly actually, but we don't want to keep it as that is the name of the dog we recently lost).

Doing well with the weigh in! I am down 2.5lbs this week so I am now at 169 and doing the 160's dance!
		
Click to expand...


So sweet of you to adopt a new puppy!  I'm sure you will come up with the perfect name.

WOOHOO on the 160's dance!!


*******Back with more replies in a few minutes!.....................P_


----------



## pjlla

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Well instead of going to movie night where I would have been faced with induldging in popcorn we ended up going out to dinner instead.  We have not been out to a nice meal in a long while so we tried Longhorn steakhouse.  Not sure if any of you have one.  I prepared what I was going to have before going and I would say I stuck with it except I got the onions to go on top of my steak.....now if it was just onions it would be fine but we all know they must be sauteed in some not so nice stuff.  It was a very good meal and I really planned on going to the gym and running but now I am being a bit lazy about that.  I really should just go but my brain is putting up an argument with my body tonight.  I will let you know who wins.
> 
> I enjoyed my first day coaching this week.  You are all such great people and make it very easy.  Talk to you all tomorrow....I must go finish the argument.



Hopefully you got to the gym.... if not, today is a new day!



my3princes said:


> The DIS is so slow, I'm starting to avoid checking in out of pure frustration.
> 
> ME too!
> 
> All is well here, considering.  Colby was home sick 4 days this week and Nick was home today too.  Starts with a sore throat, then cold and cough then the vomiting kicks in.  I'm really hoping that I don't end up with it.  DH has been fabulous and we've taken the every other day approach to staying home.
> 
> Hopefully they'll all be better by the end of the weekend.



YOu have had more than your fair share of illnesses this winter!  Hopefully everyone is better soon!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sat feb 4 qotd
> 
> Challenge #2 is to do something that makes you laugh.
> 
> When was the last time you had a really good laugh and what was so funny?
> 
> Bonus- what will you do this week to make yourself laugh



DD and I frequently laugh in the car together.  We keep saying that we are going to contact TLC about having our own reality show, taped solely in the car as we drive to school and swim practice, and swim meets etc.  Somedays we argue and say things not fit for family TV, but often we make each other laugh.  



jillbur said:


> Ugh! I woke up at 4:33 this morning and can't get back to sleep. I have to try though or this will be one heck of a long day!
> 
> I booked a WDW getaway! I am so excited because it is the last weekend of the Epcot Flower and Garden Festival. I am super excited to go and also to hang out around the resort and get some sun (once again, something we do not see very often in western PA). Now I am just hoping DH gets that weekend off work.
> 
> Not a lot planned today. I am going to my nephew's school for a Soup Fest, then I need to get a few grocery items for the week that I didn't pick up yesterday. After that, I'll be home to clean and do more laundry. I swear it multiplies in the basement! I'll be back later to check in.
> 
> Enjoy your Saturday!
> 
> Jill



How exciting to have a trip to look forward to!!  And May is a beautiful time at Disney..... warm and sunny! 

I"m sure that my laundry has been multiplying like bunnies since I haven't had a minute to do a load in a few days!



donac said:


> G
> I am going to a superbowl party and I am regretting going.  I know that there will be a lot of food.  I have to find something to bring with me to do.  If I bring some knitting to do I don't nibble as much.  But it has to be mindless knitting because of all that will be going on in the room.  Not just the game but all the discussions that occur.  I will have to find something.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



HOpefully you have an easy knitting project to work on today to keep you busy and away from the buffet table.   



mikamah said:


> We had a good laugh this morning, I came in the living room and the dog was thrilled to see me so I gave "my little girl" a good belly rub, and then went to ds on the chair and gave "my little boy" a good belly rub, and the dog jumped up in between me and ds and wanted a part of the action.  She is so cute, and so much fun.
> I have to say, I am really lucky to work in a place with lots of funny people, and many times we have talked about how lucky we are to be able to have fun and laugh multiple times through the day.  So for the week ahead, I'll continue to have fun at work and with the "kids", and also I'm guessing the superbowl commercials will make us laugh too.
> 
> Nice that you are able to laugh at work.
> 
> I didn't answer the superbowl question yet, but ds and I are watching at home, and we are making brownie sundaes.  We have a mason jar with brownie fixins we got from my niece for Xmas so we'll bake them, and I bought ice cream, hot fudge and whipped cream.  That will be my big treat.  I will cook an early dinner, probably steak/chicken with roasted vegies and also I have fruit so will make either fruit salad or a fruit platter to have during the game too.  I think I'll plan on the sundae for half time.  Poko will have a Pigs ear alternative.  Its a treat that looks like the pigs ear, but it's not.  She got them for christmas and she loves them.
> 
> Mmmm... treats!  I've got some chocolate Vitamuffins in the freezer. I might need to make myself a "sundae" later today too!
> 
> 
> *Pamela*-No apologies necessary or allowed.  We love to see you when you can, and I hope the kids to well this weekend.  Hope your niece is ok.
> 
> She is doing great!  I can't believe she can go from nearly paralyzed (she has been using a wheelchair almost exclusively since Fall) to having 8.5 hour spinal surgery on Tuesday to being able to walk (albeit slowly) and go home TODAY!  Modern medicine is amazing!
> 
> Have a super saturday!!!
> Hello to everyone else!!



Hope your Saturday was good!



donaldandpirates said:


> DH and I were looking at my brother-in-law's and his wife's baby registery a few weeks ago.  This is their first baby.  One of the things they registered for was a Bucket O' Ducks.  You know the rubber ducks for bathtime, that sort of thing.  There's like 18 rubber ducks in this thing.  Why would any baby need 18 rubber ducks?  Anyway, we were reading the reviews of the Bucket O' Ducks.  People were upset because the ducks in the Bucket O' Ducks actually came in the box, not a bucket.  They also float upside down.  For some reason, we laughed so hard over this.
> 
> We don't laugh very often, but it's the little things that get us started.



Well... Bucket O' Ducks just SOUNDS like fun!  Maybe they were planning to decorate the nursery or spare bathroom in a rubber duckie theme???



donac said:


> Sat feb 4 qotd
> 
> Challenge #2 is to do something that makes you laugh.
> 
> When was the last time you had a really good laugh and what was so funny?
> 
> We had two in my calc class this week.  We do a formula called Taylor Series.  Someone found it on his calculator and we got to talking about it.  Then someone pulled up their caculator and instead of the equation they put in Taylor (Ham).  Now someone west of the coast may not know the joke but that is something that is a true jersey thing.  Taylor ham is a pork product that people here in jersey love.  I don't think I can think of a Taylor series without laughing.
> 
> Friday the same class had a number of people who were absent so we had some empty seats.  There was one in front of my desk.  WHen I looked up there was a unicorn pillow pal sitting right in front of my desk.  Someone had put a paper on the desk, a pencil on his paw and then we added a pair of glasses.  It was so cute we took pictures of it.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy evening



NIce of your students to add some levity to your day!



trinaweena said:


> Thank you for the offer! I want to see how this medicine works before trying gluten free but it is probably something i will end up doing. Since there is inflamation in my esophagus i want to make sure i'm on the right meds, so i'm ruling out one thing at a time. But if/when i do i will let you know!
> 
> ---------
> Man, these stomach aches just come out of nowhere! I had a small one earlier, was able to eat dinner (pulled pork, brown rice, lima beans) and felt ok, now hours later...suddenly nauseous! Again not as bad as usual but still makes me nervous. Work tomorrow should be interesting
> 
> I got one topic description for my research paper done, and since my teacher never emailed me back, i will do another one just to be safe in case i can't write about germany.  I REALLY hope he lets me do germany though, just writing my topic description was interesting! And while i didn't get as much homework done today as i would have liked, at least im not really behind, and i will read the rest of my reading tomorrow during the game
> 
> off to finish that homework, have a great night everyone



Prayers that you start feeling better soon.



donac said:


> Good SUnday morning everyone.
> 
> I know a lot of people had a lazy day yesterday.  I don't think I will have a lazy weekend until the middle of March.  We were looking for more costumes at the local community theater.  We spent an hour moving racks and pulling costumes.  My arms are sore this morning.  We then spent almost 2 hours sorting, organizing and deciding who we have to fit and what they need.
> 
> I need to go grocery shopping this morning with all the guys who don't know where anything is.  If they would just not stand in the middle of the aisle and block it.
> 
> This week is crazy.  Monday is classes, a math meet and then a costume meeting.  Tuesday is a special math contest, Wed I think I may have yoga, Thursday and Friday I am doing a special lesson with the other calc teachers so I won't be in most of my classes and Thursday night I have a meeting at church.  Just writing it makes me tired.
> 
> Off to get ready for the day.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Crazy busy week for you!  Hopefully everything goes smoothly.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD Sunday February 5
> 
> HH challenge #3 do something to make you feel like a kid again.
> what ones one of your favorite things to do as a kid and can you still get away wth doing it today?



As a kid I LOVED to read..... I read EVERYTHING and EVERYWHERE!  I hid books in my textbooks at school (mostly in Math, which might explain my ineptitude at it now), I snuck flashlights into my bed to read at night, I read (and got in trouble for it) at the dinner table.  I still love to read, but have trouble finding stuff that really speaks to me and have trouble finding time to read.  Although I already fulfilled today's challenge..... I laid in bed an extra 30 minutes this morning and READ for pleasure!



melmar136 said:


> I feel like I am always trying to catch up on here!  I just don't get on often enough!  But I AM caught up finally!
> 
> Last week was not a great week...first, DD was sick, then my stomach started acting up.  I had Tues and Wed off of work to stay home with her, and on my way to work on Thurs, I got rear-ended while at a stop sign!  An hour later, at work, this miserable cold started!!  I was sneezing, and my nose was running like crazy.  My boss said the accident must have jarred the cold loose.
> 
> Still not feeling great.  My back is a little sore from the accident and the cold has moved to my chest.  I cough every time I laugh!
> 
> But, it was a good week, weight wise.  I lost almost 3 pounds.  So, the upset stomach paid off!
> 
> I am going to a Super Bowl party today at a friend's house, and while I am not a big football fan, I have to root for the Pats, being from MA.  I'm sure I will eat too much, but I will make up for it for the rest of the week, eating healthier.
> 
> Janis-I think you're right...no chicken wings to be had anywhere!  My friend said the same thing last night.
> 
> Related to the qotd, feeling like a kid again, last night DD and I watched Tangled for the 5th or 6th time, in preparation for going to see Disney on Ice: Dare to Dream in a few weeks!  She is almost 13, but we are both very excited to go.  We haven't been to a Disney on Ice show in about 5 years.  I'm sure we'll be surrounded by real little kids, but we'll be clapping away with them!    DD even said she wants to get one of the ridiculously priced snow cones that they put in a Disney holder!
> 
> Have a great Sunday!



Sounds like your week had some good and some bad.  Hopefully the bad will go away and next week will be great.  Enjoy the Disney on Ice!  And tell your DD that my DD was nearly 16 last May when we went to WDW and she waited in line TWO HOURS to meet Rapunzel and Flynn!!  She was by far the oldest and tallest "kid" there waiting to meet them.... but she danced and colored and everything else that the little girls did!!  Wanna see a picture???









mikamah said:


> I can still ride my bike!!  I always liked riding my bike, though I don't have a banana seat and plastic basket with flowers on it, I can still ride.
> And also at my sisters camp, I'll get an ice cream from the ice cream truck when the kids do.  It's ridiculous to pay 2-4 dollars for one ice cream treat, but the kids love to hear that bell.
> 
> I only have a few minutes now, I want to finish cleaning and doing laundry and then be able to have the afternoon to relax, cook dinner and be ready for the big game!!
> 
> Have a super sunday everyone!!!!



Have a great GAME DAY!



JacksLilWench said:


> My first 5k is this Saturday, and I'm a little nervous about it!  I'm not sure entirely how to goal myself for it, but I would like to make it in under an hour.  I'm not much of a runner, but I think this is doable
> 
> Any runners willing to share their times for a first 5k?  It would be super helpful!!



You'll do great!  I've never run a "real" race, but my first 5K time EVER (run on a TM) was about 41 minutes.  I hadn't really been training to run a 5K, but I had been working out regularly and running in spurts on the TM, along with my walking and incline work. One day I decided to see if I could actually run a full 5K and I DID IT!  I was thrilled and amazed and so proud of myself!  I'm sure you'll do great!!  

***********

Well friends, sorry I didn't do more replies, but I really have a lot to do here today and I can't spend on day on the DIS.  I'm working Monday and Tuesday (missing Bible study.... oh well).  It will be a busy week and then next weekend is a crazy weekend with swim and basketball and NHS Charity Ball for DD.  Hopefully I'll be able to find some wi-fi during the weekend, as I am up next for coaching!  

TTYL............................P


----------



## ougrad86

buzz5985 said:


> The last tears streaming down my face laugh - looking at the website People from Walmart.  I always make sure I am presentable now before I go out shopping.
> 
> I am new to the world of wrestling - but DS team won another division today, which was unexpected.  DS came in 6th place overall, so he didn't make the State finals.  If he had made 5th he would have.  But I guess they want him to wrestle at the JV tournament too.  He was walking tall tonight!!!  Too bad his grades hadn't suffered during the season!!!!  But that's another story!!!



OH my gosh, that Wal-Mart site - some of that is just scary!  I always make sure I look nice when I go out...but I do not do the Wal-Mart here.  I can't stand the place, although I do go to it in the mid-West.  Here they seem not to care.  I go to Target instead.

Congrats to your DS!  He is doing well!  DS tries hard, but he can't run as fast as he would like, and with this cold he lost another week of practice.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD Sunday February 5
> 
> HH challenge #3 do something to make you feel like a kid again.
> what ones one of your favorite things to do as a kid and can you still get away wth doing it today?



First I tried to find Pong, but we have to download it...I love computers, did not have those when I was a kid.  My favorite thing was tramping through the woods, but the woods are a bit soggy, and quite some distance away...sigh...

The one thing I can do is go to amusement parks and ride the rides, not just Disney, but any amusement park.  When we go to those, esp. with DS, he eases up to and has fun.  We are the ride fanatics, DH just looks on.  I am working back up to the crazy roller coasters I did as a kid...the more intense, the better!  But back in my day, intense was a whole 'nother things, nothing like the new rides - I do draw the line at straight up and down, but I will hit the Hulk in a few weeks!

What I can do at home is play some of these goofy games DS has for his DSi instead of the more grown-up ones.  They are fun amd easy to play, and sheer escapism.  I even have been known to play Pokemon, and it is kind of fun.



melmar136 said:


> on my way to work on Thurs, I got rear-ended while at a stop sign!  An hour later, at work, this miserable cold started!!  I was sneezing, and my nose was running like crazy.  My boss said the accident must have jarred the cold loose.



OK, this got me laughing.



			
				MaryPoppins;43937567 said:
			
		

> I usually listen to music to and from work.  I tend to sing while I am listening ... so I am sure people in other cars think I am crazy!
> I have to say just listening to my first graders ... and sometimes 4th and 5th graders are quite hysterical.
> The other day, one of my first graders was reading a story with a sock monkey on a page.  He turned and looked at me very seriously and said, "You know, I have a sock monkey."  I said, "You do.  Do you sleep with him at night like the boy in the story?"  He said,"Yeah ... but do you know what?  When I wake up in the middle of the night, he REALLY CREEPS ME OUT!!!" :



Have you ever looked around?  I see alot of people singing.  One time I saw someone singing along and realized she was listening to the same rado station since I could read her lips in time with the music I was listening to.

Love listening to young kids!  One thing I miss from teaching.  They say the funniest thing.



pjlla said:


> I hope to everyone is well and moving in the right direction.  Yesterday was busy and tiring with lots of driving/riding, but it was a good day overall.  DS's basketball team lost, but he was second highest scorer for his team .  DD had fun prom dress shopping with friends and then we were finally able to get her fitted for a tech swimsuit for championship season (most expensive suit in the store..... it figures).
> We visited my niece at Children's Hospital who is recovering from back surgery.  She looked good and is up and moving and feeling pretty good and slated to go home today.  She is excited to see her Patriots from the home tv!  They are big Pat's fans in her house (Dad is a season ticket holder and they only live a short drive away from Gillette Stadium) so I'm sure it will be an exciting day for her to get home and watch the big game.
> I am SO not a football fan (or any other televised sport, other than Olympic swimming), so I couldn't care less about today's game.  Usually it just means that I need to leave DH alone for a few hours and I spend the time at my scrapbook table!



Yeh for your DS!  And it sounds like your DD had fun shopping!  Glad your DN will be out of the hospital, no fun being cooped up there.

I am a big college football fan, will occasionally watch the pros - mostly Green Bay Packers, but the Vikings and the Rams have some old college kids that I like - but I usually forget they are on.  I don't like baseball or basketball, but I like things like the Olympic sports: skiing, swimming, almost the whole slate.  Even enjoy watching golf occasionally.  But on Saturdays in the fall, I am all about my team, and watch form morning to night.  DS is a sooners fan too, DH can take it or leave it.  Mildly interesting to him.  He use to be a Nebraska fan, but they defected to the Big 10, so he watches Oklahoma with us.

******************************************************
Finally caught up!  Having a quiet day, and we are all mostly healthy.  Lost a little bit of weight, but went crazy one day, so I am paying for that.  Had some awesome weather, so going out walking at lunch.  Was trying to work through lunch to make up time for the doc appts, but could not pass that up, so out a few times at lunch, and after work other times.  Still would like one big snowstorm though.

Trying to finish reading ESPN.  Not crazy about the format, it is mostly interviews which were pieced together to tell the story.  Makes it a little hard to follow.  We picked up The Hunger Games.  I was going to try and finish ESPN, but might ditch it to read THG to see if I want to see the movie.  The premise still freaks me out a little bit.

DS handed in his paperwork for Track and Field, and they gave him a bunch more forms to sign...it hasn't changed from last year, do not know why they can't use that.  I am trying to covince my insurance to let me use the  "specialty medicine" my doctor prescribed for my shots.  She says it is the best, but also the most expensive...will need to wait now to see if the pharmacy is allowed to order it.  Hoping I get it this week, and then start the shots next week.  Then I will be done just a little before we go, and my knees will feel fresh!  I asked about knee replacement, and she said I still have 10 more years!  Good and bad...I would rather get it under our current insurance instead of Medicare, who might turn it down, so I will need to pay attention.  DH will be 69 in 10 years - not sure how long he will continue to work, and the insurance is in his name.

Few more chores to do, then watch the game - maybe I will use the time to plan for our trip as well - I can work on the computer and watch the commercials.  Need to email my friend, set up a time for us to get together and get the final plans in.

Have a great weekend all!

Carol


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

melmar136 said:


> I feel like I am always trying to catch up on here!  I just don't get on often enough!  But I AM caught up finally!
> 
> Last week was not a great week...first, DD was sick, then my stomach started acting up.  I had Tues and Wed off of work to stay home with her, and on my way to work on Thurs, I got rear-ended while at a stop sign!  An hour later, at work, this miserable cold started!!  I was sneezing, and my nose was running like crazy.  My boss said the accident must have jarred the cold loose.
> 
> Still not feeling great.  My back is a little sore from the accident and the cold has moved to my chest.  I cough every time I laugh!
> 
> But, it was a good week, weight wise.  I lost almost 3 pounds.  So, the upset stomach paid off!
> 
> I am going to a Super Bowl party today at a friend's house, and while I am not a big football fan, I have to root for the Pats, being from MA.  I'm sure I will eat too much, but I will make up for it for the rest of the week, eating healthier.
> 
> Janis-I think you're right...no chicken wings to be had anywhere!  My friend said the same thing last night.
> 
> Related to the qotd, feeling like a kid again, last night DD and I watched Tangled for the 5th or 6th time, in preparation for going to see Disney on Ice: Dare to Dream in a few weeks!  She is almost 13, but we are both very excited to go.  We haven't been to a Disney on Ice show in about 5 years.  I'm sure we'll be surrounded by real little kids, but we'll be clapping away with them!    DD even said she wants to get one of the ridiculously priced snow cones that they put in a Disney holder!
> 
> Have a great Sunday!



Sorry you had a rough week but great job on the weight loss. I love disney on ice and i say its enjoyable for children of all ages



			
				MaryPoppins;43937567 said:
			
		

> Hi Dear Friends!  Sorry for not posting the last few days ... I am in charge of the musical program and have been consumed with ads.  I am set to spend quite a few hours on the computer again today just finishing up all the business ads.  Anyway ...  I am doing a "drive-by" post.  Things should slow down later this week. ... sigh ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you too Kathy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I usually listen to music to and from work.  I tend to sing while I am listening ... so I am sure people in other cars think I am crazy!  I have been to a few concerts here and there throughout my life.  We saw U2 this summer, it was fabulous.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Janis,  I heard then are coming to concert this summer!  I really want to see them.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say just listening to my first graders ... and sometimes 4th and 5th graders are quite hysterical.
> 
> The other day, one of my first graders was reading a story with a sock monkey on a page.  He turned and looked at me very seriously and said, "You know, I have a sock monkey."  I said, "You do.  Do you sleep with him at night like the boy in the story?"  He said,"Yeah ... but do you know what?  When I wake up in the middle of the night, he REALLY CREEPS ME OUT!!!"
> 
> This goes on a lot during my week!
> 
> 
> 
> Right now the only thing that is coming to mind it playing board games.  I love to play them ... especially Sorry with my children.
> 
> RemembertheMagic98  Congrats on your new job!!!! I am so excited for you!



I bet being a teacher in elementary school does give you many great laughs on a daily basis.  Board games are alot of fun especially since it feels like technology has taken over our kids brains



mikamah said:


> I can still ride my bike!!  I always liked riding my bike, though I don't have a banana seat and plastic basket with flowers on it, I can still ride.
> And also at my sisters camp, I'll get an ice cream from the ice cream truck when the kids do.  It's ridiculous to pay 2-4 dollars for one ice cream treat, but the kids love to hear that bell.
> 
> I only have a few minutes now, I want to finish cleaning and doing laundry and then be able to have the afternoon to relax, cook dinner and be ready for the big game!!
> 
> Have a super sunday everyone!!!!



I have not rode a bike in ages. I use to have one with a banana seat and a basket too. The price inflation of the ice cream truck is ridiculous but its still one of the novelties i love too.



pjlla said:


> Happy Sunday morning friends!!
> 
> I finally have some time to read and reply this morning, so I will be working my way backwards over the last few  pages to see what I have missed and to catch up on the QOTD.
> 
> I hope to everyone is well and moving in the right direction.  Yesterday was busy and tiring with lots of driving/riding, but it was a good day overall.  DS's basketball team lost, but he was second highest scorer for his team .  DD had fun prom dress shopping with friends and then we were finally able to get her fitted for a tech swimsuit for championship season (most expensive suit in the store..... it figures).
> 
> We visited my niece at Children's Hospital who is recovering from back surgery.  She looked good and is up and moving and feeling pretty good and slated to go home today.  She is excited to see her Patriots from the home tv!  They are big Pat's fans in her house (Dad is a season ticket holder and they only live a short drive away from Gillette Stadium) so I'm sure it will be an exciting day for her to get home and watch the big game.
> 
> I am SO not a football fan (or any other televised sport, other than Olympic swimming), so I couldn't care less about today's game.  Usually it just means that I need to leave DH alone for a few hours and I spend the time at my scrapbook table!
> 
> Off to catch up here!................P



Sounds like you are doing well and im glad your neice is recovering well too. I hope the pats brin home the win for her today.



JacksLilWench said:


> I actually laughed last night, REALLY hard.  I got together with a bunch of friends for a dinner party and played Apples to Apples- I haven't laughed so hard in I can't remember how long!  I can't wait to do it again soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...I would say watching Disney movies.  Or going to the trampoline place like I did last weekend, haha!  I want to go back there.  Maybe I can convince everyo
> My first 5k is this Saturday, and I'm a little nervous about it!  I'm not sure entirely how to goal myself for it, but I would like to make it in under an hour.  I'm not much of a runner, but I think this is doable
> 
> Any runners willing to share their times for a first 5k?  It would be super helpful!!


i love playing apples to apples thats a great game.as far as your goal....your first 5k should should be to  just finish and then each 5k you do after u can work on beating your previous time. I am a slower runner and am just under 200lbs my 5k time is somewhere around 38 min right now. Good luck next wk.





ougrad86 said:


> OH my gosh, that Wal-Mart site - some of that is just scary!  I always make sure I look nice when I go out...but I do not do the Wal-Mart here.  I can't stand the place, although I do go to it in the mid-West.  Here they seem not to care.  I go to Target instead.
> 
> Congrats to your DS!  He is doing well!  DS tries hard, but he can't run as fast as he would like, and with this cold he lost another week of practice.
> 
> 
> 
> First I tried to find Pong, but we have to download it...I love computers, did not have those when I was a kid.  My favorite thing was tramping through the woods, but the woods are a bit soggy, and quite some distance away...sigh...
> 
> The one thing I can do is go to amusement parks and ride the rides, not just Disney, but any amusement park.  When we go to those, esp. with DS, he eases up to and has fun.  We are the ride fanatics, DH just looks on.  I am working back up to the crazy roller coasters I did as a kid...the more intense, the better!  But back in my day, intense was a whole 'nother things, nothing like the new rides - I do draw the line at straight up and down, but I will hit the Hulk in a few weeks!
> 
> What I can do at home is play some of these goofy games DS has for his DSi instead of the more grown-up ones.  They are fun amd easy to play, and sheer escapism.  I even have been known to play Pokemon, and it is kind of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, this got me laughing.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever looked around?  I see alot of people singing.  One time I saw someone singing along and realized she was listening to the same rado station since I could read her lips in time with the music I was listening to.
> 
> Love listening to young kids!  One thing I miss from teaching.  They say the funniest thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh for your DS!  And it sounds like your DD had fun shopping!  Glad your DN will be out of the hospital, no fun being cooped up there.
> 
> I am a big college football fan, will occasionally watch the pros - mostly Green Bay Packers, but the Vikings and the Rams have some old college kids that I like - but I usually forget they are on.  I don't like baseball or basketball, but I like things like the Olympic sports: skiing, swimming, almost the whole slate.  Even enjoy watching golf occasionally.  But on Saturdays in the fall, I am all about my team, and watch form morning to night.  DS is a sooners fan too, DH can take it or leave it.  Mildly interesting to him.  He use to be a Nebraska fan, but they defected to the Big 10, so he watches Oklahoma with us.
> 
> ******************************************************
> Finally caught up!  Having a quiet day, and we are all mostly healthy.  Lost a little bit of weight, but went crazy one day, so I am paying for that.  Had some awesome weather, so going out walking at lunch.  Was trying to work through lunch to make up time for the doc appts, but could not pass that up, so out a few times at lunch, and after work other times.  Still would like one big snowstorm though.
> 
> Trying to finish reading ESPN.  Not crazy about the format, it is mostly interviews which were pieced together to tell the story.  Makes it a little hard to follow.  We picked up The Hunger Games.  I was going to try and finish ESPN, but might ditch it to read THG to see if I want to see the movie.  The premise still freaks me out a little bit.
> 
> DS handed in his paperwork for Track and Field, and they gave him a bunch more forms to sign...it hasn't changed from last year, do not know why they can't use that.  I am trying to covince my insurance to let me use the  "specialty medicine" my doctor prescribed for my shots.  She says it is the best, but also the most expensive...will need to wait now to see if the pharmacy is allowed to order it.  Hoping I get it this week, and then start the shots next week.  Then I will be done just a little before we go, and my knees will feel fresh!  I asked about knee replacement, and she said I still have 10 more years!  Good and bad...I would rather get it under our current insurance instead of Medicare, who might turn it down, so I will need to pay attention.  DH will be 69 in 10 years - not sure how long he will continue to work, and the insurance is in his name.
> 
> Few more chores to do, then watch the game - maybe I will use the time to plan for our trip as well - I can work on the computer and watch the commercials.  Need to email my friend, set up a time for us to get together and get the final plans in.
> 
> Have a great weekend all!
> 
> Carol



Carol all states are different but in pa the highschools must follow the state rules. For participation in sports a form must be completed for each sport played and physicals need to be done after june 1 of the school year they are playing in im assuming other states have similar rules.

I am heading out for my 4 mile run in a few minutes. My inlaws will be over around 4pm and we will get our superbowl  festivites started.


----------



## amykathleen2005

Update: The puppy's new name is Sandy! Here she is being spoiled by my husband.


----------



## jillbur

mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD Sunday February 5
> 
> HH challenge #3 do something to make you feel like a kid again.
> what ones one of your favorite things to do as a kid and can you still get away wth doing it today?



We love playing games in my house. We play board games and the wii. My kids and DH are having a Nerf gun fight as we speak so I may have to jump in on the action. We have enough Nerf guns and ammo for WW3!

This winter I also went outside and played in the snow with the boys. I have to say, though, that I enjoyed it more when I was younger 

Oh, and I love to sing along to the radio at the top of my lungs...even though the kids tell me to be quiet 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Sorry I don't have time for replies today. I've been busy all day~went to church, did my taxes, made dinner, cleaned the bathroom, and doing laundry. DH just woke up, so I am going to vacuum and clean my dining room floor (hardwoods). Whew...Now I know why I am in bed at 8:30 some nights 

This weekend has not been a good eating weekend for me. I will totally get back on track tomorrow!

Enjoy the Super Bowl or the Puppy Bowl that's on right now. It's too cute!

*Amy*~cute puppy!


Jill


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Amy your new puppy is so cute. She looks like a sandy.

Jill- we could join your nerf army. We have enough amo to take on the world too

I had an awesome 4 mile run this afternoon and i made it through appetizers without going overboard. I have plenty of calories left for dinner which is wings.

For those watching the superbowl have fun and enjoy yourselfs.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Since i have a busy morning ahead of me tomorrow i figured i would post the question tonight.

Monday feb 6 QOTD

Challenge #4 Relax!

I think we already had a question about what we do to relax....so why dont you tell us what you do to alleviate stress.








A few things i do to manage stress is to stay organize, make sure to schedule some fun into my days so its not all work and no play,and when i do get stressed i try to prioritize the things i need to get done and make a list.


----------



## akhaloha

amykathleen2005 said:


> Update: The puppy's new name is Sandy! Here she is being spoiled by my husband.



She is so adorable!


----------



## belledreamer

Oh my!  So much to catch up on!! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD Friday Feb 3, 2012
> 
> #1= Spend some time listening to music.  So have you ever been to any concerts and if so what was your favorite one you attended?
> 
> Bonus QOTD= How do you plan to fullfill this mini challenge?  Will you listen to music while relaxing or are you going to get up and dance around???



I've only been to one concert: the Backstreet Boys.  Up in the nosebleed section, but for 13 year old me, it was a thrill. 

Bonus question: Probably both.  My cousin actually caught me dancing today in my room when I thought no one was watching... 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sat feb 4 qotd
> 
> Challenge #2 is to do something that makes you laugh. When was the last time you had a really good laugh and what was so funny?
> 
> Bonus- what will you do this week to make yourself laugh?



Last really good laugh was the E-trade commercial we saw during the Superbowl.  I don't care much for the game, but I love Superbowl commercials. 

Bonus question: I'm actually doing it right now.  Listening to 'Everybody Loves Raymond' on tv.  It's one of the few shows we all like to watch.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD Sunday February 5
> 
> HH challenge #3 do something to make you feel like a kid again.
> what ones one of your favorite things to do as a kid and can you still get away with doing it today?



Watch cartoons.  Loved them as a kid and still love them now.  Only now I actually get the jokes and references that only adults get. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Monday feb 6 QOTD
> 
> Challenge #4 Relax!
> 
> I think we already had a question about what we do to relax....so why don't you tell us what you do to alleviate stress.



I love to lay in bed and listening to relaxing music, writing on my stories, singing, or watching one of my favorites movies.

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

So I did get a little off track today.  Dad made bacon and eggs for breakfast, but I did have whole wheat toast along with it.  Also did have a little extra dessert tonight, but it was low-fat.  We made individual strawberry shortcakes, but we made mine with low fat vanilla pudding, fresh strawberries, and low fat whipped cream. YUM!

Besides, TOM does this to me...


----------



## D73

mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD Sunday February 5
> 
> HH challenge #3 do something to make you feel like a kid again.
> what ones one of your favorite things to do as a kid and can you still get away wth doing it today?



PUZZLES!!  I used to do jigsaw puzzles all the time. When I was in elementary school and we would have free choice time I would almost always go for the jigsaw puzzles.

I have a few in my cupboard at home but my parents gave me a mystery puzzle for Christmas. (Mystery story to read and then 2 puzzles with the pieces mixed together and no picture to follow. The cluew to solve the mystery are in the finished puzzles) I spent hours woorking on it yesterday. It actually held my attention so much that I failed to make it on the DIS much yesterday. Ahh, that was a great way to feel like a kids again.


----------



## D73

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Monday feb 6 QOTD
> 
> Challenge #4 Relax!
> 
> I think we already had a question about what we do to relax....so why dont you tell us what you do to alleviate stress.



When I get stressed I like to plan a trip. I know that I will not likely take it but the research and exploration of the possibilities takes my mind away from the things that are troubling me. It is a little mind transference I guess.

And I have to admit that it is on some of these little virtual plannings that I find a really good deal on a flight to somewhere and that sparks the real plans. For example, I would likely not have gone to Iceland for the first time if I had not found a stellar airfare. (I HIGHLY RECOMMEND THAT ICELAND GOES ON EVERYONES BUCKET LIST)


----------



## D73

Good morning Donalds!!

Monday morning has arrived and I am actually glad to see it. Though I had an OP weekend it was rather stressful with  the show I am directing. Too many actors wanting to be the director and my lead pulling out of the show via email after everything seeming to be in order throughout the 4 hours of rehearsal on Saturday. 

STRESS.  Thank goodness for the jigsaw puzzle and my virtual vacation planning escapism.  This time I was trying to figure how cheaply I could get to Disneyland or Orlando to experience the 24 hours in the park on the 29th of the month. Dreaming!!!   But maybe I could go to Disneyland Paris and stay up for 24 hours in and out of the park. Hmmmmmmmm

But anyway back to work and knowing what to expect out of most of my day is so much nicer than the weekend I had.

I wish everyone a great week. Once again I am trying my best to get it started off well for everyone else. Will be back later to respond to some posts.

Christopher


----------



## donac

Good Monday morning everyone. 

I hope everyone had a great weekend.  I wasn't feeling last night so dh went to the Super Bowl party by himself.  I watched the first half of the game and then fell asleep and woke up just in time for the last minute.  Dh came home soon after that.  Then I couldn't fall back to sleep.  

QOTD  I feel like a kid when I get a chance to ride my bike.  My kids call it my Pee Wee Herman bike.  I won it at Boy Scout thing.  It is a guy's bike but I love it.  It is red and has 6 speeds .  The guys put a basket on the front for me.  I would love baskets onthe back but I am pretty happy with the front. 

QOTD  I make lists upon lists upon lists when I am stressed out.  Friday I had at least 3 lists going on my desk.  

Off to get dressed for work.  Busy day.  

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## D73

ougrad86 said:


> Glad you left that other behavior behind!  It takes alot of discipline for everyone here to do what we are doing!  I am worried by DH will not be able to ride HP, but not sure if he actually could, because of the nature of the ride.  We will ride it first, and then I will let him know, and then he can try the seats if he can make it.
> 
> You mentioned Spring Break.  I will be there the 1st week in April.  Only a little in Disney, mostly Universal.  We are going with friends.  My best friend and her DD is my DS best friend.  My DH tags along .  Her DH can't go because of work - he works too much.
> Carol



Harry Potter Ride was my first dissapointement this summer. Waited throught he queue, which was awesome. Sat down na dthe restraint would not close to the satisfaction of the employee. She really did not try....heck I'm squishy. Just told me to wait over to the side. I thought perhaps they had a special vehicle that had some restraints that were slightly bigger.....but no I was esorted tot he exit and had to wait there for my party.  From then on I knew it was hopeless and just sat out for other rides. Thus one of my goals to be able to get back on these attractions.

Well I will be in at WDW between my cruises on April 5 and 6. If you are on the WDW end of things perhaps we can say hello.



buzz5985 said:


> My DS had asked me to make chicken wings for tomorrow.  I went out and I don't think there is a chicken wing to be had in the whole state of Massachusetts.  So he will have to settle with what we have.  Have a fun Superbowl Sunday everyone!!!
> 
> Janis


 Oh Wings........that is my downfall when I come back to the USA.  Just can't get them here. And then anything else that is "buffaloed" is in quick succession. Love the spice.



donac said:


> I know a lot of people had a lazy day yesterday.  I don't think I will have a lazy weekend until the middle of March.  We were looking for more costumes at the local community theater.  We spent an hour moving racks and pulling costumes.  My arms are sore this morning.  We then spent almost 2 hours sorting, organizing and deciding who we have to fit and what they need.



People don't realize the time commitment that goes into costuming a show. When I was teaching in Minnesota, I was in charge of costumes for a cast of over 100 for one.  Ahhhh the organizational nightmare since everyone had at least 2 costumes each with multiple pieces.



luvpoohandcompany said:


> I loved "are you being served?" It was regular saturday night viewing in my house growing up



I'M FREEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





pjlla said:


> We visited my niece at Children's Hospital who is recovering from back surgery.  She looked good and is up and moving and feeling pretty good and slated to go home today.



Good to hear your niece is recovering well.



JacksLilWench said:


> My first 5k is this Saturday, and I'm a little nervous about it!  I'm not sure entirely how to goal myself for it, but I would like to make it in under an hour.  I'm not much of a runner, but I think this is doable
> 
> Any runners willing to share their times for a first 5k?  It would be super helpful!!




Good luck on your first 5K.....Mine was many years ago....wasn't a runner then...not a runner now....but I decided to give it a go. It was through Sea World so I got a little distracted at times. I think my time was 57 minutes.

Finishing was my goal.....and that I did.



amykathleen2005 said:


> Update: The puppy's new name is Sandy! Here she is being spoiled by my husband.


 
SANDY is beautiful!!  Lucky her and lucky you!



belledreamer said:


> So I did get a little off track today.  Dad made bacon and eggs for breakfast, but I did have whole wheat toast along with it.  Also did have a little extra dessert tonight, but it was low-fat.  We made individual strawberry shortcakes, but we made mine with low fat vanilla pudding, fresh strawberries, and low fat whipped cream. YUM!
> 
> Besides, TOM does this to me...



MARTHA does that to me too  (hee hee...who can figure that one out??

§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§

Hope everyone survived the Super Bowl.  I just realized it is afternoon here and I have yet to look up the winner.  I guess that is my next task.

Christopher


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD Sunday February 5
> 
> HH challenge #3 do something to make you feel like a kid again.
> what ones one of your favorite things to do as a kid and can you still get away wth doing it today?



Stood at the top of a hill and ran as fast as I could all the way to the bottom, arms and legs flailing everywhere, with my sister Havent done that in years but sooo much fun



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Since i have a busy morning ahead of me tomorrow i figured i would post the question tonight.
> 
> Monday feb 6 QOTD
> 
> Challenge #4 Relax!
> 
> I think we already had a question about what we do to relax....so why dont you tell us what you do to alleviate stress.
> 
> 
> Depending on how much time I have-
> -take a bubble bath
> -go for a brisk walk
> -if its been raining I take my youngest to go "jump in muddy puddles"-his favourite game
> -chat to my husband because he  always makes it better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few things i do to manage stress is to stay organize, make sure to schedule some fun into my days so its not all work and no play,and when i do get stressed i try to prioritize the things i need to get done and make a list.



Have to agree I'm always much less stressed when I plan and organise things


----------



## mikamah

JacksLilWench said:


> I actually laughed last night, REALLY hard.  I got together with a bunch of friends for a dinner party and played Apples to Apples- I haven't laughed so hard in I can't remember how long!  I can't wait to do it again soon
> 
> 
> My first 5k is this Saturday, and I'm a little nervous about it!  I'm not sure entirely how to goal myself for it, but I would like to make it in under an hour.  I'm not much of a runner, but I think this is doable
> 
> Any runners willing to share their times for a first 5k?  It would be super helpful!!


I love apples to apples too.  So fun.  My first 5k my goal was just to finish, and I had done the couch to 5k program, but in my head, I wanted to beat 45 minutes, and I started out too fast, felt like i was dying, and thought what the heck am I doing this for, so I slowed down, but when I got to the 1 mile mark, someone was there giving you your time, and I was around 13 min/mile, totally unheard of for me, so that pumped me up to think I could actually beat 45 minutes, and I came in at 43:30ish.  I agree with Lindsay, do your first one, and then try to  improve from there.  I will bet you will be faster than you have been on your training runs.  The other thing I always do is look up last years times, and just get a feel for where I might finish if the crowd is the same.  And remember to relax and try to have fun too!!  You will be amazed at the great feeling of putting yourself out there, and doing it, no matter your time.  GOod luck!!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Since i have a busy morning ahead of me tomorrow i figured i would post the question tonight.
> 
> Monday feb 6 QOTD
> 
> Challenge #4 Relax!
> 
> I think we already had a question about what we do to relax....so why dont you tell us what you do to alleviate stress.
> 
> 
> A few things i do to manage stress is to stay organize, make sure to schedule some fun into my days so its not all work and no play,and when i do get stressed i try to prioritize the things i need to get done and make a list.


I escape to my computer and dis.  Often the cause of my stress is the disorder and clutter in the house, and to clean up will help with the stress too.  Actually having the dog has helped me in so many ways, the exercise, the company for me and ds, and the clutter.  We can't have clutter on the floor, so the house is defiintely more orderly.  And I need to vacuum at least weekly.  Oh, and patting the dog has been proven to alleviate stress, and I hadn't thought of it til now, but it is very relaxing to sit and snuggle with the puppy.  Who would have thought 6 months ago I would have told you never, no way am I ever going to get a dog.

*Pamela*-So glad your niece is doing well and came home to watch the game.  Too bad they didn't win for her.  Love the pic of dd and rapunzel.  It's so great to know they are still our little kids inside.   The 5k I am doing is the louisse rosetti 5k it's a wed night june 20th this year, and it's all for women.  If it works, you and dd might consider it.  It was my 1st 5k 2 years ago, right before my mom's 1st anniversary, so it is a special race.  It is a fundraiser for a scholarship fund started by Louisse who's daughter was brutally killed in her 20s, and she started running to deal with the grief, and turned it into something positive.http://http://www.louiserossettiwomens5k.com/home_t1.aspx?event_id=123
This is the link if anyone local is interested.  There are lots of walkers and run/walkers and it is for a great cause.  

Good morning everyone!!

I didn't do too badly yesterday for the superbowl.  Ds had a friend over, so I did some cleaning and cut up all the fruit and vegies for dinner, and then we walked him home and took a good long walk before the game, so dinner was later than planned, so we ate it while we watched the beginning of the game.  We had our sundaes at halftime, and didn't need fruit at all, so we have a bunch of fruit for the week all cut up and ready.  Because I ended up having a later dinner than planned, we never ate lunch, but did have a couple congo bars in the afternoon, so guess that took lunches calories.  Overall I could have had a smaller sundae than I did, but I am back on track today, and planning to stay there.  I will save the sundae stuff, and my brother and fam are coming this weekend, so the kids can have some then.  

Today is a fresh start for me! Anyone else care to join me!!! We can do this!!!

Oh, and Congratulations to all you Giants fans!!  Amazing game!!


----------



## donaldandpirates

#1hoosierfan said:


> Good evening Team Donald!
> 
> I only lost 8/10 of a pound this week.  I am pretty bummed.  I was only over calories 1 day and WELL under 2 or 3 other days and got in 3 days of cardio and another day of strength training.  (this is technically a rest week on P90x, but I did a bit extra anyway.)



Well, you did a great job staying OP!  The results WILL show up, either in weight or inches lost.



melmar136 said:


> But, it was a good week, weight wise.  I lost almost 3 pounds.  So, the upset stomach paid off!



Great job! 



JacksLilWench said:


> I actually laughed last night, REALLY hard.  I got together with a bunch of friends for a dinner party and played Apples to Apples- I haven't laughed so hard in I can't remember how long!  I can't wait to do it again soon
> ~~~~~~~~~
> My first 5k is this Saturday, and I'm a little nervous about it!  I'm not sure entirely how to goal myself for it, but I would like to make it in under an hour.  I'm not much of a runner, but I think this is doable
> 
> Any runners willing to share their times for a first 5k?  It would be super helpful!!



I've only played Apples to Apples twice in my life, but it was one of the more fun games I've experienced.  

How exciting!  I know you'll be great!  Please let us know how it went and what the experience was like, especially for those of us who have never done a race before.



pjlla said:


> Well... Bucket O' Ducks just SOUNDS like fun!  Maybe they were planning to decorate the nursery or spare bathroom in a rubber duckie theme???
> 
> As a kid I LOVED to read..... I read EVERYTHING and EVERYWHERE!  I hid books in my textbooks at school (mostly in Math, which might explain my ineptitude at it now), I snuck flashlights into my bed to read at night, I read (and got in trouble for it) at the dinner table.  I still love to read, but have trouble finding stuff that really speaks to me and have trouble finding time to read.  Although I already fulfilled today's challenge..... I laid in bed an extra 30 minutes this morning and READ for pleasure!



The Bucket O' Ducks does sound like fun, if they came in a bucket and they floated right.   Their nursery is in ladybugs, which is cute.  

I love to read too!  My job requires me to read for hours every week, so I don't get to read for pleasure much anymore.   But if you would like a this-is-just-a-fun-book-to-read suggestion, PM me.



amykathleen2005 said:


> Update: The puppy's new name is Sandy! Here she is being spoiled by my husband.



I'm not a dog person, but I showed this to DH and he LOVED her!  



jillbur said:


> Enjoy the Super Bowl or the Puppy Bowl that's on right now. It's too cute!
> 
> Jill



We watch the Puppy Bowl every year now.  Fumble was a bit aggressive this year.  My favorite is the Kitten Half-Time Show.  LOVE it!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Since i have a busy morning ahead of me tomorrow i figured i would post the question tonight.
> 
> Monday feb 6 QOTD
> 
> Challenge #4 Relax!
> 
> I think we already had a question about what we do to relax....so why dont you tell us what you do to alleviate stress.



Still haven't figured this one out yet.  I'm looking forward to reading all the replies. 



D73 said:


> When I get stressed I like to plan a trip. I know that I will not likely take it but the research and exploration of the possibilities takes my mind away from the things that are troubling me. It is a little mind transference I guess.
> 
> And I have to admit that it is on some of these little virtual plannings that I find a really good deal on a flight to somewhere and that sparks the real plans. For example, I would likely not have gone to Iceland for the first time if I had not found a stellar airfare. (I HIGHLY RECOMMEND THAT ICELAND GOES ON EVERYONES BUCKET LIST)



Virtual planning is a GREAT idea!!!  I would love to travel more.
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Yesterday was a terrible day for eating.    I need to step up the exercising all week to make up for it.  Today will be better.  This weekend was super busy, but I managed to exercise Saturday.  I'm going to drink as much water as I can stand today.  

I hope Team Donald has a great Monday!  I'll try to check back in this afternoon.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD mon 2/6 Relax- 

Watch old movies, play games on PC, lists calm me down-I have to have a small notebook with me everywhere I go, also planning the next trip or thinking about the next trip, reading,of course being on the DIS, sitting by the pool,...I have lots! I get stressed easily so I think I need alot.


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Monday feb 6 QOTD
> 
> Challenge #4 Relax!
> I think we already had a question about what we do to relax....so why dont you tell us what you do to alleviate stress.



This is so weird!!  Well apparently my answer to this is that I dream about Disney!  Ok, so Friday afternoon my mom suddenly started having chest pain and sweating really bad, then her words all were slurring.  Thankfully my dad took her to the ER and they found out she has blocked arteries.  Today she will have quadruple bypass surgery.  Next Monday my cousin (two years older than me) is having a double masectomy due to breast cancer.  I am extremely worried about both of them and having a hard time not being there with them.  I'm at home, trying to be calm because I know everything is going to be ok.  But I'm still so worried and can't believe my mom, who has always been in good health, is at a hospital right now, about to have open heart surgery.  Scary stuff.  But how fitting that the question of the day is how to alleviate stress!  I am looking forward to reading everyone's answers


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Wow what a great week for you.  Congrats on the weight loss and the new   Have a great weekend at the B&B and make sure to celebrate!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **********************************************************
> 
> Oh thank goodness its the weekend.  I am about to leave work shortly to go get Ryan.  He has a family fun Movie night at his school tonight and we may take him to that.  Tomorrow he has a bball game and then we are going to drive to the closet IKEA which is 50min away to get some new furniture.  Sunday will be relaxing and enjoying the superbowl.  All sounds like fun to me....Cant wait to get it all started.
> 
> I saw another 1.6lb loss today.  Slow and steady wins the race right. Thats what I keep telling myself anyway.
> 
> Oh and I never answered my own QOTD....I really loved reading all of your answers...its so fun to reminisce about great times.
> 
> My first concert was my senior year in high school and it was Boyz II Men.  It was general admission and we were packed in like sardines.  We were very close to the stage and as they came out people were pushing like crazy.  I thought I was going to be trampled plus it was in the middle of august so it was so hot.  Once the concert got going people calmed down a bit and overall it was still a great concert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok well keep up the good work everyone and those of you still left to weigh in good luck.


 Ahhhhh...BoysIIMen!!  I completely forgot about them!! And btw, nice loss this week!!




donaldandpirates said:


> My big work project is FINALLY over.  I'm so thankful I didn't have any work today.  It is still a crazy day with running the kids everywhere, running errands, and we got hit with a $1250-car repair bill today.  I didn't exercise much this week due to work, but was thrilled to see another 3 lb. loss on the scale this morning.   Tomorrow is right back to exercising.  I may watch a couple of Princess Half YouTube videos to get me going again.  I hope everyone has had a great Friday and some fun plans for the weekend.  If the DIS is any faster this weekend, I'll be checking and posting more tomorrow and Sunday.



 for the car repair bill!!!  



my3princes said:


> All is well here, considering.  Colby was home sick 4 days this week and Nick was home today too.  Starts with a sore throat, then cold and cough then the vomiting kicks in.  I'm really hoping that I don't end up with it.  DH has been fabulous and we've taken the every other day approach to staying home.
> 
> Hopefully they'll all be better by the end of the weekend.


Deb, hopefully everyone is feeling better today!! Hang in there!!



SettinSail said:


> Lindsay, thanks for being our coach this week.   My WI was not pretty this week.   I know Sue is tired of me saying that every week when I give her my weight.  Well, Weds Feb 1st was my re-commitment so it will take more than a couple days to show on the scale I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Had an OK day today.  Food wise, pretty good but did not get in a workout today.   One of those days when you don't sit down until 9:30pm. Will have to do better this weekend.  We have been talking about going back to Germany for a visit and thought we might go this Summer but started thinking about going for Spring Break instead and tonight we booked our tickets!!!   We were able to use FF miles for all 3 of us but will still pay about $200 each for fees and such.  Not bad for a RT ticket to Europe!  Now I have got to get this weight before the trip.   Renewed motivation!
> 
> Have a great weekend Donalds!


YAY SHAWN!!!  There is always room for re-commitment!! I am uber jealous of your Germany trip!!  And the price is right too!  I hope you have fun getting together with old friends there.



jillbur said:


> Ugh! I woke up at 4:33 this morning and can't get back to sleep. I have to try though or this will be one heck of a long day!
> 
> I booked a WDW getaway! I am so excited because it is the last weekend of the Epcot Flower and Garden Festival. I am super excited to go and also to hang out around the resort and get some sun (once again, something we do not see very often in western PA). Now I am just hoping DH gets that weekend off work.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Saturday!
> 
> Jill


JILL!!!  YAY for planning the getaway!! Hmmmmm...maybe you will come back as a DVC owner.... 



mikamah said:


> *Karen*_COngratulations on the new job!!!!  And the weight loss!!!  And the extra money to plan more disney trips!!!  So happy and excited for you!!!
> 
> Thanks Kathy!!! It was just a banner week through yesterday so I have no idea how to top it this week...lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a super saturday!!!
> Hello to everyone else!!





donaldandpirates said:


> DH and I were looking at my brother-in-law's and his wife's baby registery a few weeks ago.  This is their first baby.  One of the things they registered for was a Bucket O' Ducks.  You know the rubber ducks for bathtime, that sort of thing.  There's like 18 rubber ducks in this thing.  Why would any baby need 18 rubber ducks?  Anyway, we were reading the reviews of the Bucket O' Ducks.  People were upset because the ducks in the Bucket O' Ducks actually came in the box, not a bucket.  They also float upside down.  For some reason, we laughed so hard over this.
> 
> We don't laugh very often, but it's the little things that get us started.


OMG...not only is it not a bucket, but the duck float upside down too!!!  That is wayyyyy too funny.  



cclovesdis said:


> I apologize for the delay in posting the HH results. I was having a hard time with my PMs and finally had a good day with my inbox.
> 
> There isn't much new for me to report. After today, I have to remember that tomorrow is a new day. I am having a lot of mom drama and some other stuff going on and have been doing a lot of emotional eating. I can't remember how much junk I've eaten today. I went to the gym and exercised for 10 minutes. I know it is something, but it won't make any difference in the astronomical number of calories I ate today. The worst part is that I still feel like I could eat a bunch more tonight. I have to think positive.
> 
> *Karen:* Congrats on your new job!
> 
> 
> Speaking of food intolerances/allergies, I always seem to need to use the bathroom after eating peanut butter. It is not an anaphylatic reaction; it is definitely a gastro reaction. I know, TMI, but does anyone have any thoughts? Am I missing something? Is peanut butter not GF? TIA!
> 
> Have a great, OP day tomorrow everyone! Will try to catch up with the Donalds more frequently.
> 
> CC


Thanks CC!!! Miss you on this thread!!  So sorry to hear you have more momma drama   Peanutbutter is GF BUT check if it is made in a facility that also processes wheat products....they could be cross contaminating in the factory?



buzz5985 said:


> I am new to the world of wrestling - but DS team won another division today, which was unexpected.  DS came in 6th place overall, so he didn't make the State finals.  If he had made 5th he would have.  But I guess they want him to wrestle at the JV tournament too.  He was walking tall tonight!!!  Too bad his grades hadn't suffered during the season!!!!  But that's another story!!!
> 
> My DS had asked me to make chicken wings for tomorrow.  I went out and I don't think there is a chicken wing to be had in the whole state of Massachusetts.  So he will have to settle with what we have.  Have a fun Superbowl Sunday everyone!!!
> 
> Janis


WooHoo for DS!!! Yup wings around here were pretty scarce too....especially since I live in Giants Country!



donac said:


> I need to go grocery shopping this morning with all the guys who don't know where anything is.  If they would just not stand in the middle of the aisle and block it.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


Lol!!  I usually go Sunday nights with all the young couples yelling at eachother...no honey, that's not on sale.......yes sweetie, I have plenty of that at home....I just pop on my ipod, drink my skinny latte, and keep on going...



ougrad86 said:


> I like Syracuse.  Our football team played them once - before DS was born, so maybe 94?  The indoor stadium was cool, and I was happy because we won the game.  We still like to watch them when they are on TV.
> 
> Congrats on the job .  So glad you got it.  I got a longer commute as well, but it was worth it.  I just listen to music and sing my way down the road or catch up on my podcasts.  Luckily the traffic is going the opposite way, so I don't hit too many slowdowns.  So happy for you.
> 
> Carol


Carol, great idea with the podcasts!  I was also thinking about book on ipod/CD.  I'm just excited that I got the job   Thanks!!



JacksLilWench said:


> I actually laughed last night, REALLY hard.  I got together with a bunch of friends for a dinner party and played Apples to Apples- I haven't laughed so hard in I can't remember how long!  I can't wait to do it again soon
> 
> LOVE apples to apples!!  I laugh til I cry everytime I play that game!
> 
> 
> Hmmm...I would say watching Disney movies.  Or going to the trampoline place like I did last weekend, haha!  I want to go back there.  Maybe I can convince everyone to go next weekend....after my FIRST 5K, that is!!!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~
> My first 5k is this Saturday, and I'm a little nervous about it!  I'm not sure entirely how to goal myself for it, but I would like to make it in under an hour.  I'm not much of a runner, but I think this is doable
> 
> Any runners willing to share their times for a first 5k?  It would be super helpful!!


I WALKED my first and second 5Ks last spring (this is prior my doctor telling me that the hardware in my ankle really isn't meant for me to be doing any distance racing!) and I came in at 50:40 and 48:32.  I was not the last to come in and you know what, I didn't care.  It was all about me finishing something I started and feeling good about even getting off the couch to start it!  Take it SLOW and STEADY and don't worry about time on your first one....it's all about having the courage to start and the determination to finish!



pjlla said:


> DD and I frequently laugh in the car together.  We keep saying that we are going to contact TLC about having our own reality show, taped solely in the car as we drive to school and swim practice, and swim meets etc.  Somedays we argue and say things not fit for family TV, but often we make each other laugh.
> 
> I would love to be a fly on the wall so to speak!  I'm sure you guys are funny!
> 
> 
> 
> Well friends, sorry I didn't do more replies, but I really have a lot to do here today and I can't spend on day on the DIS.  I'm working Monday and Tuesday (missing Bible study.... oh well).  It will be a busy week and then next weekend is a crazy weekend with swim and basketball and NHS Charity Ball for DD.  Hopefully I'll be able to find some wi-fi during the weekend, as I am up next for coaching!
> 
> TTYL............................P


Hope your week is not too crazy and you can pop in here for a bit!



ougrad86 said:


> Finally caught up!  Having a quiet day, and we are all mostly healthy.  Lost a little bit of weight, but went crazy one day, so I am paying for that.  Had some awesome weather, so going out walking at lunch.  Was trying to work through lunch to make up time for the doc appts, but could not pass that up, so out a few times at lunch, and after work other times.  Still would like one big snowstorm though.
> 
> Trying to finish reading ESPN.  Not crazy about the format, it is mostly interviews which were pieced together to tell the story.  Makes it a little hard to follow.  We picked up The Hunger Games.  I was going to try and finish ESPN, but might ditch it to read THG to see if I want to see the movie.  The premise still freaks me out a little bit.
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend all!
> 
> Carol


I loved The Hunger Games!  It's a little disturbing to think of the premise of the story, but I loved the character development which leads into the next two books 



amykathleen2005 said:


> Update: The puppy's new name is Sandy! Here she is being spoiled by my husband.


Congratulations!!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Since i have a busy morning ahead of me tomorrow i figured i would post the question tonight.
> 
> Monday feb 6 QOTD
> 
> Challenge #4 Relax!
> 
> I think we already had a question about what we do to relax....so why dont you tell us what you do to alleviate stress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few things i do to manage stress is to stay organize, make sure to schedule some fun into my days so its not all work and no play,and when i do get stressed i try to prioritize the things i need to get done and make a list.


To manage stress I listen to New Age music and drink green tea.  Ok, that sounds kinda "hippie" but it really works!  I also shut off my work email at 7pm and keep it off until 7am.  I don't anticipate a college counseling emergency at 2am!!



mikamah said:


> Today is a fresh start for me! Anyone else care to join me!!! We can do this!!!
> 
> Oh, and Congratulations to all you Giants fans!!  Amazing game!!


Absolutely joining you on the fresh start today!!!


I will writer more later....need to head to lunch !!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

belledreamer said:


> I've only been to one concert: the Backstreet Boys.  Up in the nosebleed section, but for 13 year old me, it was a thrill.



back when they (backstreet boys were first starting out and were not a known band yet they did a high school tour.  We had a surprise concert in our auditorium it was my senior year of high school.  they put on a show and by the end everyone was on there feet and screaming.  all of us girls were up at the stage and the teachers had no idea what to do because everyone had gone crazy.  I actually had a bookcover signed by all of them and I never kept good track of it.  Of course once they made it big I was killing myself for not holding onto that.  I always like to share this story because at the time of it happening I never realized how big of a deal it was.




D73 said:


> PUZZLES!!  I used to do jigsaw puzzles all the time. When I was in elementary school and we would have free choice time I would almost always go for the jigsaw puzzles.
> 
> I have a few in my cupboard at home but my parents gave me a mystery puzzle for Christmas. (Mystery story to read and then 2 puzzles with the pieces mixed together and no picture to follow. The cluew to solve the mystery are in the finished puzzles) I spent hours woorking on it yesterday. It actually held my attention so much that I failed to make it on the DIS much yesterday. Ahh, that was a great way to feel like a kids again.



that is quite and awesome gift.  I hope you get the answer to the mystery soon.



D73 said:


> When I get stressed I like to plan a trip. I know that I will not likely take it but the research and exploration of the possibilities takes my mind away from the things that are troubling me. It is a little mind transference I guess.
> 
> And I have to admit that it is on some of these little virtual plannings that I find a really good deal on a flight to somewhere and that sparks the real plans. For example, I would likely not have gone to Iceland for the first time if I had not found a stellar airfare. (I HIGHLY RECOMMEND THAT ICELAND GOES ON EVERYONES BUCKET LIST)



I plan lots of trips in my mind too....some pan out but mostly they are just dreams too.  Such a great stress reliver as long as you dont get stressed about all the plans that will never happen.



D73 said:


> Good morning Donalds!!
> 
> Monday morning has arrived and I am actually glad to see it. Though I had an OP weekend it was rather stressful with  the show I am directing. Too many actors wanting to be the director and my lead pulling out of the show via email after everything seeming to be in order throughout the 4 hours of rehearsal on Saturday.



Oh I can totally relate.  Being a manager of a medical practice with all women employees.  Somedays we have a few more cheifs than we have indians.



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Stood at the top of a hill and ran as fast as I could all the way to the bottom, arms and legs flailing everywhere, with my sister Havent done that in years but sooo much fun



that sounds like almost as much fun as rolling down the hill.  Im glad you didnt fall thats what I would have had to worry about.



mikamah said:


> Who would have thought 6 months ago I would have told you never, no way am I ever going to get a dog.



How bout it.  You just never realized what you were missing...they really are man's best friend.

**********************************************************

Good afternoon Team!!!!

today has been so far so good.  Confession I have to make....bad planning and poor choices were made by me today.  I had to run to get my dh's car from the garage at lunch and was short on time.  I was starving so I did a drive thru.  It fits into my calories for the day but I have not had fast food since dec 31.  Im a bit disappointed in myself but realize I am still ok and will not do this for along while.  I WILL NOT MAKE THIS A HABIT.  I think that is the most important lesson learned.

The good news is that after eating out alot this weekend I am down a lb from friday.  Hopefully that is a good indicator of how the week will go.  I would love to hit 15lbs lost by this friday which would mean I need to lose another 1.4lbs this week.  So will see.

Ok well I hope you all are having a great Monday.


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

GoofyPredsFan said:


> This is so weird!!  Well apparently my answer to this is that I dream about Disney!  Ok, so Friday afternoon my mom suddenly started having chest pain and sweating really bad, then her words all were slurring.  Thankfully my dad took her to the ER and they found out she has blocked arteries.  Today she will have quadruple bypass surgery.  Next Monday my cousin (two years older than me) is having a double masectomy due to breast cancer.  I am extremely worried about both of them and having a hard time not being there with them.  I'm at home, trying to be calm because I know everything is going to be ok.  But I'm still so worried and can't believe my mom, who has always been in good health, is at a hospital right now, about to have open heart surgery.  Scary stuff.  But how fitting that the question of the day is how to alleviate stress!  I am looking forward to reading everyone's answers


 Sending prayers!!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> **********************************************************
> 
> Good afternoon Team!!!!
> 
> today has been so far so good.  Confession I have to make....bad planning and poor choices were made by me today.  I had to run to get my dh's car from the garage at lunch and was short on time.  I was starving so I did a drive thru.  It fits into my calories for the day but I have not had fast food since dec 31.  Im a bit disappointed in myself but realize I am still ok and will not do this for along while.  I WILL NOT MAKE THIS A HABIT.  I think that is the most important lesson learned.
> 
> The good news is that after eating out alot this weekend I am down a lb from friday.  Hopefully that is a good indicator of how the week will go.  I would love to hit 15lbs lost by this friday which would mean I need to lose another 1.4lbs this week.  So will see.
> 
> Ok well I hope you all are having a great Monday.


Get back on the wagon!  I fell off this weekend....and it doesn't help that the school kitchen is baking cinnamon rolls right now 

I'm sorry you were feeling bad about the fast food, but remember, it is not your "norm".  For some people, fast food IS their diet!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

Good Afternoon Friends!!

I finally got caught up on the thread (3 days really adds up!) so I thought I would share my weekend....FUN!

We left around 5 on Friday and hit monster traffic on the way down to Lambertville (cute little town on the Delaware River where people go to buy antiques.)  We were staying in a beautiful bed and breakfast on a hill overlooking the town.  The weekend was for scrapbooking so 25 women set up shop for the weekend.  Breakfast was made by the staff at the Inn (Veggie strata with bacon and hashbrown on Saturday and French toast with sausage on Sunday)  The coffee and tea were plentiful as well.  The lunch and dinner were made by our Creative Memories staff (Danielle and Kristy) which were salads with lowfat dressings, wraps, and homemade soups.  For dinner we had beef with salad and pasta.  They are such sweethearts and made everything GF for me   Both nights we had wine and cheese by the fire and just laughed and laughed.

I finally made a dent in my "Disney through the Years" book.  Since I have been to WDW 15 times I had a TON of pictures.  I pilfered most from my mom but had a lot myself too.  I'm still missing 1984 when we went for the opening of EPCOT.  I did, however, get to scrap 1989 (my sweet 16 trip) when MGM opened...it was soooo small and so few rides!

I didn't get home until late afternoon yesterday so I stayed home for the SB and watched the Giants win from my cozy bed.

My eating was bad....so bad....and the lack of exercise was bad....so bad.  After a really good loss last week and being OP for most days I expect a gain unless I can get my butt in gear today.  I've been OP for the day and do have spin tonight.  I hope to make it to the gym every night this week to make up for the non-OP weekend.  I don't really feel THAT bad since I never go that crazy over the weekends and I don't have another trip planned until late spring. 

I'm back on the wagon Donalds!!!
Make great choices today~!

~Karen


----------



## jillbur

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Since i have a busy morning ahead of me tomorrow i figured i would post the question tonight.
> 
> Monday feb 6 QOTD
> 
> Challenge #4 Relax!
> 
> I think we already had a question about what we do to relax....so why dont you tell us what you do to alleviate stress.



I try to prevent stress by being organized and I am also a list maker! When I feel stressed I either get active (work out or clean) or relax (read a book or watch a movie).





donaldandpirates said:


> We watch the Puppy Bowl every year now.  Fumble was a bit aggressive this year.  My favorite is the Kitten Half-Time Show.  LOVE it!
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Yesterday was a terrible day for eating.    I need to step up the exercising all week to make up for it.  Today will be better.  This weekend was super busy, but I managed to exercise Saturday.  I'm going to drink as much water as I can stand today.
> 
> I hope Team Donald has a great Monday!  I'll try to check back in this afternoon.



Fumble cracked me up when he laid down and closed his eyes lol. The kitten half time show was awesome. Unfortunately, that's when DH woke up and changed the channel. 

You're not alone. I didn't do well eating all weekend. I am going to try to drink more water and exercise more this week, too.






RemembertheMagic98 said:


> JILL!!!  YAY for planning the getaway!! Hmmmmm...maybe you will come back as a DVC owner....



I don't think we'll come home owners, but we are totally interested. We are interested in buying resale, though. It's so much cheaper and can get different resorts. DH likes the idea of HHI. I just can't wait to look around all the resorts to see which one we like the best~especially since we have two boys at 8 & 5 that will eventually be 18 &15 . I think our needs may change over time.




RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Good Afternoon Friends!!
> 
> I finally got caught up on the thread (3 days really adds up!) so I thought I would share my weekend....FUN!
> 
> We left around 5 on Friday and hit monster traffic on the way down to Lambertville (cute little town on the Delaware River where people go to buy antiques.)  We were staying in a beautiful bed and breakfast on a hill overlooking the town.  The weekend was for scrapbooking so 25 women set up shop for the weekend.  Breakfast was made by the staff at the Inn (Veggie strata with bacon and hashbrown on Saturday and French toast with sausage on Sunday)  The coffee and tea were plentiful as well.  The lunch and dinner were made by our Creative Memories staff (Danielle and Kristy) which were salads with lowfat dressings, wraps, and homemade soups.  For dinner we had beef with salad and pasta.  They are such sweethearts and made everything GF for me   Both nights we had wine and cheese by the fire and just laughed and laughed.
> 
> I finally made a dent in my "Disney through the Years" book.  Since I have been to WDW 15 times I had a TON of pictures.  I pilfered most from my mom but had a lot myself too.  I'm still missing 1984 when we went for the opening of EPCOT.  I did, however, get to scrap 1989 (my sweet 16 trip) when MGM opened...it was soooo small and so few rides!
> 
> I didn't get home until late afternoon yesterday so I stayed home for the SB and watched the Giants win from my cozy bed.
> 
> My eating was bad....so bad....and the lack of exercise was bad....so bad.  After a really good loss last week and being OP for most days I expect a gain unless I can get my butt in gear today.  I've been OP for the day and do have spin tonight.  I hope to make it to the gym every night this week to make up for the non-OP weekend.  I don't really feel THAT bad since I never go that crazy over the weekends and I don't have another trip planned until late spring.
> 
> I'm back on the wagon Donalds!!!
> Make great choices today~!
> 
> ~Karen



Sounds like a great, fun weekend. I'm not a scrapper, but I may have to look into it. I'm worried I would fall behind and never finish, though. That's why I never started. So, it sounds like you made progress and enjoyed yourself. Don't worry about the eating. I was at home and didn't eat well!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Well, I left work early today because I am not feeling so well. I am going to lay down early and hope I feel better tomorrow. I'll catch up with everybody then.

Jill


----------



## pjlla

amykathleen2005 said:


> Update: The puppy's new name is Sandy! Here she is being spoiled by my husband.



She's adorable!  I love the name. Is it from Annie or just from the color of her fur??



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Since i have a busy morning ahead of me tomorrow i figured i would post the question tonight.
> 
> Monday feb 6 QOTD
> 
> Challenge #4 Relax!
> 
> I think we already had a question about what we do to relax....so why dont you tell us what you do to alleviate stress.



I'm not particularly a high stress person, but when stress hits, I clean and make lists.  Often the thing CAUSING my stress is a mess, so cleaning helped immediately.  

If it is something out of my control (like when DD travels to Costa Rica later this month) that is stressing me, I pray and then try to just let it go.



donac said:


> Good Monday morning everyone.
> 
> I hope everyone had a great weekend.  I wasn't feeling last night so dh went to the Super Bowl party by himself.  I watched the first half of the game and then fell asleep and woke up just in time for the last minute.  Dh came home soon after that.  Then I couldn't fall back to sleep.
> 
> QOTD  I feel like a kid when I get a chance to ride my bike.  My kids call it my Pee Wee Herman bike.  I won it at Boy Scout thing.  It is a guy's bike but I love it.  It is red and has 6 speeds .  The guys put a basket on the front for me.  I would love baskets onthe back but I am pretty happy with the front.
> 
> QOTD  I make lists upon lists upon lists when I am stressed out.  Friday I had at least 3 lists going on my desk.
> 
> Off to get dressed for work.  Busy day.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Hope today found you feeling better.  Sorry you had to miss the party.



mikamah said:


> *Pamela*-So glad your niece is doing well and came home to watch the game.  Too bad they didn't win for her.  Love the pic of dd and rapunzel.  It's so great to know they are still our little kids inside.
> 
> Yup.... even at nearly 17 years old, she is still a "kid" when it comes to things like Disney.  I love that about her!
> 
> The 5k I am doing is the louisse rosetti 5k it's a wed night june 20th this year, and it's all for women.  If it works, you and dd might consider it.  It was my 1st 5k 2 years ago, right before my mom's 1st anniversary, so it is a special race.  It is a fundraiser for a scholarship fund started by Louisse who's daughter was brutally killed in her 20s, and she started running to deal with the grief, and turned it into something positive.http://http://www.louiserossettiwomens5k.com/home_t1.aspx?event_id=123
> This is the link if anyone local is interested.  There are lots of walkers and run/walkers and it is for a great cause.
> 
> Strangest thing.... the link didn't show up in the original post, but I can see it here as a quote.  oh well. I'll check it tonight.  It does sound like a great 5K to run.  It would be fun to do together.  Maybe a few other MA Dis ladies could join??
> 
> Good morning everyone!!
> 
> I didn't do too badly yesterday for the superbowl.  Ds had a friend over, so I did some cleaning and cut up all the fruit and vegies for dinner, and then we walked him home and took a good long walk before the game, so dinner was later than planned, so we ate it while we watched the beginning of the game.  We had our sundaes at halftime, and didn't need fruit at all, so we have a bunch of fruit for the week all cut up and ready.  Because I ended up having a later dinner than planned, we never ate lunch, but did have a couple congo bars in the afternoon, so guess that took lunches calories.  Overall I could have had a smaller sundae than I did, but I am back on track today, and planning to stay there.  I will save the sundae stuff, and my brother and fam are coming this weekend, so the kids can have some then.
> 
> Today is a fresh start for me! Anyone else care to join me!!! We can do this!!!
> 
> Oh, and Congratulations to all you Giants fans!!  Amazing game!!



Nice of you to be gracious enough to congratulate the winners!

I never ended up with my chocolate Vitamuffin last night. I got busy with laundry and such and suddenly it was 10pm and I didn't want to be eating heavy carbs at that hour (Jillian M. says no carbs at night and nothing after 9 pm!), so I had a cup of my hot drink and the tiniest portion of nuts cause I was actually hungry.  Maybe I'll splurge on the Vitamuffin tonight.



donaldandpirates said:


> I love to read too!  My job requires me to read for hours every week, so I don't get to read for pleasure much anymore.   But if you would like a this-is-just-a-fun-book-to-read suggestion, PM me.
> 
> I'll send that PM when I have time this week!  Thanks for the offer!
> 
> 
> Yesterday was a terrible day for eating.    I need to step up the exercising all week to make up for it.  Today will be better.  This weekend was super busy, but I managed to exercise Saturday.  I'm going to drink as much water as I can stand today.
> 
> I hope Team Donald has a great Monday!  I'll try to check back in this afternoon.



Getting  in your exercise during a busy weekend is terrific. Push the water and hopefully those extra calories won't show up on the scale.



GoofyPredsFan said:


> This is so weird!!  Well apparently my answer to this is that I dream about Disney!  Ok, so Friday afternoon my mom suddenly started having chest pain and sweating really bad, then her words all were slurring.  Thankfully my dad took her to the ER and they found out she has blocked arteries.  Today she will have quadruple bypass surgery.  Next Monday my cousin (two years older than me) is having a double masectomy due to breast cancer.  I am extremely worried about both of them and having a hard time not being there with them.  I'm at home, trying to be calm because I know everything is going to be ok.  But I'm still so worried and can't believe my mom, who has always been in good health, is at a hospital right now, about to have open heart surgery.  Scary stuff.  But how fitting that the question of the day is how to alleviate stress!  I am looking forward to reading everyone's answers




Oh my gosh!  So much at once.  Prayers coming for both of your loved ones.  Hopefully you can find a way to let this from making you crazy.


RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Good Afternoon Friends!!
> 
> I finally got caught up on the thread (3 days really adds up!) so I thought I would share my weekend....FUN!
> 
> We left around 5 on Friday and hit monster traffic on the way down to Lambertville (cute little town on the Delaware River where people go to buy antiques.)  We were staying in a beautiful bed and breakfast on a hill overlooking the town.  The weekend was for scrapbooking so 25 women set up shop for the weekend.  Breakfast was made by the staff at the Inn (Veggie strata with bacon and hashbrown on Saturday and French toast with sausage on Sunday)  The coffee and tea were plentiful as well.  The lunch and dinner were made by our Creative Memories staff (Danielle and Kristy) which were salads with lowfat dressings, wraps, and homemade soups.  For dinner we had beef with salad and pasta.  They are such sweethearts and made everything GF for me   Both nights we had wine and cheese by the fire and just laughed and laughed.
> 
> I finally made a dent in my "Disney through the Years" book.  Since I have been to WDW 15 times I had a TON of pictures.  I pilfered most from my mom but had a lot myself too.  I'm still missing 1984 when we went for the opening of EPCOT.  I did, however, get to scrap 1989 (my sweet 16 trip) when MGM opened...it was soooo small and so few rides!
> 
> I didn't get home until late afternoon yesterday so I stayed home for the SB and watched the Giants win from my cozy bed.
> 
> My eating was bad....so bad....and the lack of exercise was bad....so bad.  After a really good loss last week and being OP for most days I expect a gain unless I can get my butt in gear today.  I've been OP for the day and do have spin tonight.  I hope to make it to the gym every night this week to make up for the non-OP weekend.  I don't really feel THAT bad since I never go that crazy over the weekends and I don't have another trip planned until late spring.
> 
> I'm back on the wagon Donalds!!!
> Make great choices today~!
> 
> ~Karen



That sounds like a DELIGHTFUL scrapping and friendship weekend.  I'm SO jealous!!  

********

Evening friends!  I worked today in a classroom with NO working computer!  How does that happen in the 21st century????  Anyhow, without a desktop computer and no access to the locked wi-fi at school, I was unable to pop on today during my break.  But here I am to catch up!  

Yesterday was productive, but not in a fun way.  I washed, dried, folded, and put away 4 loads of laundry, folded two more this morning, and have one left to fold right now.... and I am caught up, at least for this moment.  

I cooked two extra meals yesterday.... one for tonight and one for later in the week, since it is a busy week.  Tonight was my Red, White, and Green chicken chili and Wednesday night will be my curried chicken.  I don't usually serve chicken twice in one week.... sometimes not even once, because of DS's poultry allergy, but I had it in the freezer and wanted to use it up.  

Tomorrow night is scheduled to be grilled shrimp kebabs, but the evening is starting to look a bit complicated, so those may have to be moved to Friday (which is an unscheduled night on the food calendar).  

I'm squeezing in my exercise here and there.... probably not enough of it, but better than nothing.  Yesterday was a short but sweet 20 minutes on the TM while lifting and curling 5 lb hand weights.  Today was 35 minutes of alternating walking, sprints, and incline training.  

I've got less than an hour of "alone time" left here at home, so I'm gonna run and do something exciting.... like empty the dishwasher!!

I'm working again tomorrow, but hopefully will have some sort of computer access during my break.  Otherwise I won't be popping on until the evening.    Talk with you when I am able........................P


----------



## my3princes

I haven't been able to read in a few days.  The DIS is slow and my computer is slower.  Chris and I maintained this week, which isn't bad considering how off schedule we've been with sick kids and Superbowl food.


----------



## amykathleen2005

pjlla said:


> She's adorable!  I love the name. Is it from Annie or just from the color of her fur??



From Annie!


----------



## dvccruiser76

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


First some stats

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 1
Congratulations Rose&Mike!!!

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------60!
not reporting in for 1 week-----6
not reporting in for 2 weeks----7
not reporting in for 3 weeks----4
Excused--------------------------1
weigh ins-------------------------42
gains-----------------------------6
maintains------------------------12
losses----------------------------24
new or returning members ----0


Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 5!
This weeks group loss = 41.9 pounds! 
Average percentage of weight lost 0.48 % 
Total group weight loss so far 354.1 pounds! 

AWESOME!

Retention Rate (compared to the 72 participants we had sign up for our start week on January 1st)
61% (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 5? 

The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 5 Superstars!! 
*#10 - 0.79% - mommyof2pirates 
#9 - TIE - 0.87% - mikamah & quasar4legs  
#8 - 1.14% - donaldandpirates 
#7 - 1.45% - areas2102 
#6 - 1.46% - amykathleen2005 
#5 - 1.49% - melmar136 
#4 - 1.98% - D73 
#3 - 2.00% - JacksLilWench 
#2 - 2.76% - happysummr *
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 5 Biggest Loser is: 
*#1 - 3.13% - luvpoohandcompany *

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day!
*Congratulations luvpoohandcompany!!! *

What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week! :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version







or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 


Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## dvccruiser76

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!!!*

NOTE: This list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3 weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.

How this works: You set your goal for what you want to lose in the challenge. Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.

Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.

Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name. If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know. 

We have done 5 out of 21 weeks, so the challenge is 24% complete.



#1hoosierfan - 28.67
4Holidays - 26.00
amykathleen2005 - 53.85
araes2120 - 20.00
buzz5985 - 6.60
CaliforniaDreaming - 33.33
cjdj4 - 20.38
clhcpaca - 3.50
D73 - 48.82
Disneyluvr - 10.00
dvccruiser76 - 40.00
EDuke98080 - 0.00
frndshpcptn - 34.55
grumpyskirtgirl - 24.49
happysummer - 31.43
JacksLilWench - 26.67
jenanderson - 23.08
jillbur - 40.00
Jubilee - 15.15
Jujubee727 - 18.67
kitchensinkguy - 14.29
liesel - 31.71
LuvBaloo - 13.33
luvpoohandcompany - 60.00
mackeysmom - 17.50
Mary.Poppins - 38.00
melmar136 - 48.21
MickeyMagic - 4.82
mommyof2Pirates - 42.00
MoonFaerie - 6.67
my3princes - 28.00
ougrad86 - 25.00
phorsenuf - 6.00
pooh2001 - 12.50
quasar4legs - 19.42
Scraggy - 18.00
SettinSail - 0.00
shellebelle76 - 27.20
simpilotswife - 16.57
::Snow White:: - 0.00
trinaweena - 9.84
VirataMama4 - 22.64
vitfamily - 30.33
wickeys friend - 0.00



I find everybody on the list an inspiration and everybody who participates in this challenge is an inspiration in and of themselves. Whether you post, lurk or just pm your weight and check results on Tuesdays, you have made a commitment to yourself. And that is the biggest inspiration of all!BY Octoberbride03


----------



## dvccruiser76

*This week's winning team with 17.35% is Team Mickey!!*

*Team Donald weighed-in losing 14.15% for the week!*

Additional stats for the week!!!!

*luvpoohandcompany won for Team Donald with 3.13% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*

*Congrats to myweegirl who was Mickey's Team winner with 2.40%!*

Team Donald lost 41.9 pounds this week
Team Mickey lost 30.4 pounds this week

*Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 354.1 pounds and Team Mickey's total weight loss to date is 284.2!!!*
Both teams together have lost 638.3 pounds!!!! Amazing! 

Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!

Have an OP week


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

GoofyPredsFan said:


> This is so weird!!  Well apparently my answer to this is that I dream about Disney!  Ok, so Friday afternoon my mom suddenly started having chest pain and sweating really bad, then her words all were slurring.  Thankfully my dad took her to the ER and they found out she has blocked arteries.  Today she will have quadruple bypass surgery.  Next Monday my cousin (two years older than me) is having a double masectomy due to breast cancer.  I am extremely worried about both of them and having a hard time not being there with them.  I'm at home, trying to be calm because I know everything is going to be ok.  But I'm still so worried and can't believe my mom, who has always been in good health, is at a hospital right now, about to have open heart surgery.  Scary stuff.  But how fitting that the question of the day is how to alleviate stress!  I am looking forward to reading everyone's answers



oh my that is alot of stress.  First I hope mom and cousin make it through well and without any issues.  I will send some prayers there way.  I think the best thing you can do is to try to take your mind off of the worrying with fun things like disney.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> :I'm sorry you were feeling bad about the fast food, but remember, it is not your "norm".  For some people, fast food IS their diet!



Yep that use to be me....thats why I guess I am so fearful of starting back up again.....but this time feels different like I had it, its over and I wont be doing that again for a long while.  I just need to plan better so I am not in that predicament again.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> We left around 5 on Friday and hit monster traffic on the way down to Lambertville (cute little town on the Delaware River where people go to buy antiques.)  We were staying in a beautiful bed and breakfast on a hill overlooking the town.  The weekend was for scrapbooking so 25 women set up shop for the weekend.  Breakfast was made by the staff at the Inn (Veggie strata with bacon and hashbrown on Saturday and French toast with sausage on Sunday)  The coffee and tea were plentiful as well.  The lunch and dinner were made by our Creative Memories staff (Danielle and Kristy) which were salads with lowfat dressings, wraps, and homemade soups.  For dinner we had beef with salad and pasta.  They are such sweethearts and made everything GF for me   Both nights we had wine and cheese by the fire and just laughed and laughed.
> 
> I finally made a dent in my "Disney through the Years" book.  Since I have been to WDW 15 times I had a TON of pictures.  I pilfered most from my mom but had a lot myself too.  I'm still missing 1984 when we went for the opening of EPCOT.  I did, however, get to scrap 1989 (my sweet 16 trip) when MGM opened...it was soooo small and so few rides!



Wow sounds like a really really great weekend Karen.  I so miss scrapbooking.  I bet it was so much fun to relive some of those memories from years ago.  

Way to go for getting right back on the wagon.  We may not be the winning team wagon right now but we sure are having fun.



pjlla said:


> Evening friends!  I worked today in a classroom with NO working computer!  How does that happen in the 21st century????  Anyhow, without a desktop computer and no access to the locked wi-fi at school, I was unable to pop on today during my break.  But here I am to catch up!



oh my gosh that is unheard of.  I hope you had the time of your life emptying the dishwasher tonight.  You crack me up P.



my3princes said:


> I haven't been able to read in a few days.  The DIS is slow and my computer is slower.  Chris and I maintained this week, which isn't bad considering how off schedule we've been with sick kids and Superbowl food.



A maintain is better than a gain.  With all the stress and craziness you have had going on lately I would say that is a success.



dvccruiser76 said:


> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 5?
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 5 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 0.79% - mommyof2pirates
> #9 - TIE - 0.87% - mikamah & quasar4legs
> #8 - 1.14% - donaldandpirates
> #7 - 1.45% - areas2102
> #6 - 1.46% - amykathleen2005
> #5 - 1.49% - melmar136
> #4 - 1.98% - D73
> #3 - 2.00% - JacksLilWench
> #2 - 2.76% - happysummr *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 5 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 3.13% - luvpoohandcompany *



Great job top 10 losers.  Congrats to everyone still sticking it out here and reporting there weigh ins.



dvccruiser76 said:


> *luvpoohandcompany won for Team Donald with 3.13% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*



We might not have won this week but we did have the Biggest Loser on our team.  Way to go luvpoohandcompany.  So proud of you.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
We had Ryan's parent teacher conference tonight.  He is in 1st grade.  He got all satisfactory on his report card but he is struggling alot with being able to focus and pay attention.  We are doing our best to help him at home and he has a really great teacher that is working with him too.  He is a smart cookie but only applies himself to the areas he has interest in....like football.  It is just so frustrating to have a child like this.  I am pretty sure he is boarderline ADD but definitely does not suffer enough to even do meds at this point.  We are just keeping in close communication with his teacher and his pediatrician whom I work for so its easy to do so.  Hopefully he will outgrow this stuff but I dont have much hope as I swear me and dh both have ADD. 

I ate only my calories today but feel kind of full and bloated...must of been the junky lunch I had.  I am trying to flush it out with lots of water.  Tonight was my rest night...well if thats what you call it...Im at least resting from exersize but now I am off to do our taxes.


----------



## Mary•Poppins

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Amy your new puppy is so cute. She looks like a sandy.
> 
> Jill- we could join your nerf army. We have enough amo to take on the world too
> 
> I had an awesome 4 mile run this afternoon and i made it through appetizers without going overboard. I have plenty of calories left for dinner which is wings.
> 
> For those watching the superbowl have fun and enjoy yourselfs.



We have so many Nerf guns ... we could also join you war!  I do get tired of picking up all the ammo ... however, I should look at this as good exercise!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Since i have a busy morning ahead of me tomorrow i figured i would post the question tonight.
> 
> Monday feb 6 QOTD
> 
> Challenge #4 Relax!
> 
> I think we already had a question about what we do to relax....so why dont you tell us what you do to alleviate stress.



If I go for a walk or exercise, I feel much better.  I sometimes just need to walk away from the situation.  It clears my head ... and pulls me back in the direction to realize that a lot of the things I stress about .... aren't important!



GoofyPredsFan said:


> This is so weird!!  Well apparently my answer to this is that I dream about Disney!  Ok, so Friday afternoon my mom suddenly started having chest pain and sweating really bad, then her words all were slurring.  Thankfully my dad took her to the ER and they found out she has blocked arteries.  Today she will have quadruple bypass surgery.  Next Monday my cousin (two years older than me) is having a double masectomy due to breast cancer.  I am extremely worried about both of them and having a hard time not being there with them.  I'm at home, trying to be calm because I know everything is going to be ok.  But I'm still so worried and can't believe my mom, who has always been in good health, is at a hospital right now, about to have open heart surgery.  Scary stuff.  But how fitting that the question of the day is how to alleviate stress!  I am looking forward to reading everyone's answers



I am so sorry to hear about your family.  My dad had bypasses (six of them).  The recovery immediately following the surgery was tough ... but my dad would do it again in a heartbeat!  He felt so good when he finally recovered.  This was about 10 years ago.  He is now 80 and just had a valve replaced 3 months ago ... and is doing well.  I will keep you in my thoughts.  Let us know how the surgery goes.  If you have any questions, feel free to PM me.

Congrats to all you LOSERS this week!  Way to go!


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

MaryPoppins;43953416 said:
			
		

> I am so sorry to hear about your family.  My dad had bypasses (six of them).  The recovery immediately following the surgery was tough ... but my dad would do it again in a heartbeat!  He felt so good when he finally recovered.  This was about 10 years ago.  He is now 80 and just had a valve replaced 3 months ago ... and is doing well.  I will keep you in my thoughts.  Let us know how the surgery goes.  If you have any questions, feel free to PM me.



Oh this is great to hear!  I am going home to stay with her about a week after she goes home.  I figured I would be more use to her then, rather than sitting at the hospital.  My sister just called and told me that my mom just got out of surgery and the doctors say she did well.  She's not awake yet, but they are going to wake her very soon.  So now the recovery will begin.  I'm still feeling nervous for her, but also very relieved that the surgery part is over.  Thank you so much to everyone for the prayers and well wishes.  I don't know how to quote multiple people, so I'm including everyone here!!  This is a great community.


----------



## trinaweena

I think one of the QOTD was how do you allievate stress, I think this is a good one for me to answer right now, if only just to remind myself! I do a couple things, my first thing is always see what the dogs are doing. If they want to play, or cuddle or maybe they are just doing something that will make me laugh. I love my dogs more than anything and when i'm stressed they remind me why!

I also watch my fish when Im stressed. My parents agreed to let me have fish because of my anxiety, they are truly relaxing. Taking care of them not so much

Sometimes if I feel I need a break I will give myself some internet time which can include the dis, or tumblr, or one of the many blogs i'm apart of. 

Movies and TV destress me. I have some go to favorites for stressfull days, Shaun of the dead, young frankenstein, duck soup, and disney movies, arrested development, parks and rec, doctor who are just some tv series that i watch when im stressed

i also have a few posters on my wall that i always try to look at when im stressed. One is a drawing of Alice from alice in wonderland, who is my inspiration to always look at things a different way. I have a few LOST posters that always remind what I accomplished because of that show and the connections i made, and i also have a game of thrones poster which has a wolf head on it and says winter is coming which always reminds me that even though times are hard, and im stressed, i am strong and amazing and i can do anything

Today I went the whole day and only have one minor stomach ache! I got home from work and i was HUNGRY and I ATE FOOD and i didn't want to die! Food has never tasted so good. I was so happy! Maybe the medicine is working? Its too early to count chickens and all that but im hopeful. Then maybe finally I can start running for real again

This week I have school and work and homework. Tomorrow I'm going to a meeting of the history club at my school and i have no idea what to expect  so im nervous. im also meeting for a study date with a girl from my class but she seems really nice so i dont think it will be a problem. 

my friend is getting married next september on the cape. Its labor day weekend and my parents got a time share for them and my boyfriend, and i and my brother to stay in which i appreciate. Im thinking about looking into getting a place for one night and going up the day before cause thats the weekend of my boyfriends birthday. i'd have to check with mom since shes finance controller right now and see if i can find someplace cheap but i think it would be nice. we never get to go anywhere just the two of us. we stay in our own room at disney and when we vacay with my parents but itd be nice to be on our own for one night. 

ugh sometimes i feel so young, yet so old


----------



## donac

Good Tuesday morning.  


I had a busy day yesterday but it was pretty good.  My math team had a great set of individual scores but they can't do a logic problem to save their lives.  We had a nice ice cream party before the meet ( I only had one small scope).  It is times like this that I really enjoy coaching this group of kids.  Someone came in while they were eating and asked if anyone was on the Chess team.  One girl came back with "That's for nerds"  These are the types of kids who really can make fun of themselves.

Congrats to all the winnners this week.  Even though we didn't beat Team Mickey we had a great showing.  Especially luvpoohandcompany.


TOday is crazy but not as crazy as yesterday.  At least I will be home on time today. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## D73

Happy Tuesday to all.

Well its teacher work day here today. No students means a quiet building, especially since all my colleagues are in a reading training workshop.  I have been left on my own to update the music curriculum information on the school website.  I finished at about 11 so I decided to do something constructive. Started to clean out a cupboard and found an old Richard Simmons exercise VHS tape.

Well I had my gym bag with clothes for the gym after work, I had a free hour before lunch break, and I had the assuredness that no one would walk in on me because the were in the workshop.  So in went the tape and I "Danced My Pants Off".....well at lest that was the title of the video.  Talk about making me feel young again. I remember Richard Simmons being my idol when I was on one of my many attempts at losing weight. Ahhhh...... Well anyway. got some extra exercise in that I was not planning today.  nice to go off the plan in a good way.

Congrats to all the top 11 this week and especially our top loser luvpoohandcompany!  Way to go!!

Have a great Tuesday everyone!!

Christopher


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Tuesday Feb 7 QOTD:

Challenge # 5- Spend time enjoying the scenery!

What is your favorite type of scenery that you enjoy?


----------



## pjlla

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I WALKED my first and second 5Ks last spring (this is prior my doctor telling me that the hardware in my ankle really isn't meant for me to be doing any distance racing!) and I came in at 50:40 and 48:32.  I was not the last to come in and you know what, I didn't care.  It was all about me finishing something I started and feeling good about even getting off the couch to start it!  Take it SLOW and STEADY and don't worry about time on your first one....it's all about having the courage to start and the determination to finish!
> 
> 
> Great advise!
> 
> Hope your week is not too crazy and you can pop in here for a bit!
> 
> Thanks.... getting crazier by the minute as the kids start telling me about stuff like after-school chemistry study sessions.... but it will all work out.





mommyof2Pirates said:


> today has been so far so good.  Confession I have to make....bad planning and poor choices were made by me today.  I had to run to get my dh's car from the garage at lunch and was short on time.  I was starving so I did a drive thru.  It fits into my calories for the day but I have not had fast food since dec 31.  Im a bit disappointed in myself but realize I am still ok and will not do this for along while.  I WILL NOT MAKE THIS A HABIT.  I think that is the most important lesson learned.
> 
> The good news is that after eating out alot this weekend I am down a lb from friday.  Hopefully that is a good indicator of how the week will go.  I would love to hit 15lbs lost by this friday which would mean I need to lose another 1.4lbs this week.  So will see.
> 
> Ok well I hope you all are having a great Monday.



As long as it doesn't become your NORM, then the occasional "emergency burger" is  not going to derail you.  As long as you made the BEST CHOICE possible in the given situation and got right back on track for the next snack/meal, then you are okay!  

For future reference, give some thought to how to handle those eating emergencies.  Are you going to keep a snack in the car (I keep 100 cal packs of almonds in the glove box) or do some research ahead of time and keep a mental list of the "best of the worst" options available at fast-food restaurants?  I do both.  As I mentioned, I keep almonds in the glove box and I have a small box in the trunk with mini-LUNA bars (mostly for DD) and granola bars and juice boxes (mostly for DS).  We are in the car SO MUCH that it was kind of a necessity.  

I know that if I MUST eat out somewhere, I have a good idea about what the smarter choices are..... at McD or Wendy's there is a chicken snack wrap available.... I order it with no dressing and sometimes no cheese..... I usually eat none or only part of the wrap (white flour tortilla).... or I use the chicken to top a side salad for a quick cheap fast-food meal.  Also McDonalds fruit and yogurt parfaits are fairly light, and the oatmeal on the McD breakfast menu is available all day.... it is sweet and creamy and if you aren't too concerned about all of the carbs, it is a great meal choice.  Apple dippers are a yummy treat too.

Wendy's small chii is very satisfying, fairly low cal/point and inexpensive.  

Not sure about Burger King, as we don't have many around here.  

Anyhow, think ahead BEFORE the next food emergency and you will have an easier time of it.



my3princes said:


> I haven't been able to read in a few days.  The DIS is slow and my computer is slower.  Chris and I maintained this week, which isn't bad considering how off schedule we've been with sick kids and Superbowl food.



Oh my.... I'm glad you had a maintain given your difficulties lately.  Hope this week finds you well.



amykathleen2005 said:


> From Annie!



How sweet.... now I'm going to spend the day singing "Tomorrow" in my head!



dvccruiser76 said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 5 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 0.79% - mommyof2pirates
> #9 - TIE - 0.87% - mikamah & quasar4legs
> #8 - 1.14% - donaldandpirates
> #7 - 1.45% - areas2102
> #6 - 1.46% - amykathleen2005
> #5 - 1.49% - melmar136
> #4 - 1.98% - D73
> #3 - 2.00% - JacksLilWench
> #2 - 2.76% - happysummr *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 5 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 3.13% - luvpoohandcompany *



HUGE congrats to our Big Losers!  

Kathy, you made the list TWO WEEKS IN A ROW!!



dvccruiser76 said:


> *This week's winning team with 17.35% is Team Mickey!!*
> 
> Congratulations to Team Mickey!
> 
> *Team Donald weighed-in losing 14.15% for the week!*
> 
> Additional stats for the week!!!!
> 
> *luvpoohandcompany won for Team Donald with 3.13% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*
> 
> WOHOOO!!  GO YOU!!  Way to represent the team!!:yay:
> 
> *Congrats to myweegirl who was Mickey's Team winner with 2.40%!*
> 
> Team Donald lost 41.9 pounds this week
> Team Mickey lost 30.4 pounds this week
> 
> *Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 354.1 pounds and Team Mickey's total weight loss to date is 284.2!!!*
> Both teams together have lost 638.3 pounds!!!! Amazing!
> 
> Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!
> 
> Have an OP week



Folks we are doing an AMAZING JOB!  Keep up the great work!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> oh my gosh that is unheard of.  I hope you had the time of your life emptying the dishwasher tonight.  You crack me up P.
> 
> Glad I can make you chuckle!  In my family I am known as the one with NO sense of humor.... mostly because the kids inherited DH's sense of humor, which is definitely different than my own.
> 
> Today's classroom has THREE computers!  Go figure!
> 
> We had Ryan's parent teacher conference tonight.  He is in 1st grade.  He got all satisfactory on his report card but he is struggling alot with being able to focus and pay attention.  We are doing our best to help him at home and he has a really great teacher that is working with him too.  He is a smart cookie but only applies himself to the areas he has interest in....like football.  It is just so frustrating to have a child like this.  I am pretty sure he is boarderline ADD but definitely does not suffer enough to even do meds at this point.  We are just keeping in close communication with his teacher and his pediatrician whom I work for so its easy to do so.  Hopefully he will outgrow this stuff but I dont have much hope as I swear me and dh both have ADD.
> 
> Before you start assuming ADD or ADHD, start looking into other things.  I've talked to several parents over the years who's children were diagnosed with these things and they later found out it was something different.  The most recent story I heard had to do with the child's eye sight. There was something that was found that was making it difficult for him to follow text and read properly..... not dyslexia, but some sort of eye weakness.  He had eye therapy and is going GREAT!
> 
> I've also read MANY studies about how food additives (primarily colorings) can affect children's behavior.  You may want to consider making some changes to your son's diet and see if you notice (or if his teacher notices) any differences.  Keep a food diary for a few days for him and then look back to see if there are any patterns.  Does he eat yogurt (primarily thinking of Danimals or Trix) that might have a great deal of artificial coloring?  Kool-Aid or other fruit punch?  Froot Loops or other colored cereals?  Ice pops, italian ice, Fruit Roll-ups or fruit chews, soda, cookies with frosting/sprinkes.... all of these things have artificial colors (not to mention lots of other chemicals) that can change a child's behavior.
> 
> I can tell you right now that your typical Western medicine primary care physician or pediatrician will NOT mention these things to you.  You must look into it yourself.
> 
> I ate only my calories today but feel kind of full and bloated...must of been the junky lunch I had.  I am trying to flush it out with lots of water.  Tonight was my rest night...well if thats what you call it...Im at least resting from exersize but now I am off to do our taxes.



I know how you feel. I was feeling pretty slim yesterday and I ate well and hit the TM, but today I am feeling a bit pudgy around the middle.  I DID eat a pretty high fiber dinner last night, so that might be it.



			
				MaryPoppins;43953416 said:
			
		

> I am so sorry to hear about your family.  My dad had bypasses (six of them).  The recovery immediately following the surgery was tough ... but my dad would do it again in a heartbeat!  He felt so good when he finally recovered.  This was about 10 years ago.  He is now 80 and just had a valve replaced 3 months ago ... and is doing well.  I will keep you in my thoughts.  Let us know how the surgery goes.  If you have any questions, feel free to PM me.
> 
> Congrats to all you LOSERS this week!  Way to go!



Great that you could pass along a good bypass story.  Nice for me to hear too, as we just found out that my cousin's husband needs valve replacement this summer.  He is younger than me and never knew he had a heart issue until just recently.  He is pretty overweight, so I know they want him to lose weight before the surgery this summer.



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Oh this is great to hear!  I am going home to stay with her about a week after she goes home.  I figured I would be more use to her then, rather than sitting at the hospital.  My sister just called and told me that my mom just got out of surgery and the doctors say she did well.  She's not awake yet, but they are going to wake her very soon.  So now the recovery will begin.  I'm still feeling nervous for her, but also very relieved that the surgery part is over.  Thank you so much to everyone for the prayers and well wishes.  I don't know how to quote multiple people, so I'm including everyone here!!  This is a great community.



Take care of YOURSELF so that you are better able to take care of your Mom.  Prayers will continue.



trinaweena said:


> IToday I went the whole day and only have one minor stomach ache! I got home from work and i was HUNGRY and I ATE FOOD and i didn't want to die! Food has never tasted so good. I was so happy! Maybe the medicine is working? Its too early to count chickens and all that but im hopeful. Then maybe finally I can start running for real again
> 
> 
> That is GREAT!!
> 
> This week I have school and work and homework. Tomorrow I'm going to a meeting of the history club at my school and i have no idea what to expect  so im nervous. im also meeting for a study date with a girl from my class but she seems really nice so i dont think it will be a problem.
> 
> I'm sure it will be fine!
> 
> my friend is getting married next september on the cape. Its labor day weekend and my parents got a time share for them and my boyfriend, and i and my brother to stay in which i appreciate. Im thinking about looking into getting a place for one night and going up the day before cause thats the weekend of my boyfriends birthday. i'd have to check with mom since shes finance controller right now and see if i can find someplace cheap but i think it would be nice. we never get to go anywhere just the two of us. we stay in our own room at disney and when we vacay with my parents but itd be nice to be on our own for one night.
> 
> ugh sometimes i feel so young, yet so old



Where on the Cape??  A day away with BF would be nice!  Maybe you could find something through Priceline or Hotwire??



donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning.
> 
> 
> I had a busy day yesterday but it was pretty good.  My math team had a great set of individual scores but they can't do a logic problem to save their lives.  We had a nice ice cream party before the meet ( I only had one small scope).  It is times like this that I really enjoy coaching this group of kids.  Someone came in while they were eating and asked if anyone was on the Chess team.  One girl came back with "That's for nerds"  These are the types of kids who really can make fun of themselves.
> 
> Congrats to all the winnners this week.  Even though we didn't beat Team Mickey we had a great showing.  Especially luvpoohandcompany.
> 
> 
> TOday is crazy but not as crazy as yesterday.  At least I will be home on time today.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I can laugh at the nerd comment because both of my kids fall into that category too!  It's great when kids can appreciate the GREATNESS of being a nerd!  Celebrate those brains!!!   And many thanks to GREAT teachers like you for helping those brains develop!



D73 said:


> Happy Tuesday to all.
> 
> Well its teacher work day here today. No students means a quiet building, especially since all my colleagues are in a reading training workshop.  I have been left on my own to update the music curriculum information on the school website.  I finished at about 11 so I decided to do something constructive. Started to clean out a cupboard and found an old Richard Simmons exercise VHS tape.
> 
> Well I had my gym bag with clothes for the gym after work, I had a free hour before lunch break, and I had the assuredness that no one would walk in on me because the were in the workshop.  So in went the tape and I "Danced My Pants Off".....well at lest that was the title of the video.  Talk about making me feel young again. I remember Richard Simmons being my idol when I was on one of my many attempts at losing weight. Ahhhh...... Well anyway. got some extra exercise in that I was not planning today.  nice to go off the plan in a good way.
> 
> Congrats to all the top 11 this week and especially our top loser luvpoohandcompany!  Way to go!!
> 
> Have a great Tuesday everyone!!
> 
> Christopher



Okay.... the mind-visual of this practically made me do a SPIT TAKE of my coffee on this classroom computer!!    That's a GREAT way to spend your free time at school!  I've been known to put on my sneakers and run up and down the back stairwell during my free period.  I also do high steps and back kicks while on recess duty!  I looks strange but at least I'm moving! 

****************

Morning friends!  I got to school early today because of DD's before-school class.  I'm skipping Bible study today to work, but it is making me a bit sad.  Anyhow, I'm here early and there is a working computer, so I've been eating my breakfast while sitting here catching up with you all!

Kids have their "special" this morning, so I will have time to pop on here again about 10 am..... and that will probably be it until tomorrow. Tonight is a bit crazy with afterschool activities, then straight to the chiropractor and then the Y.  I will get in a workout and then take my sweaty, stinky self to the grocery store for some much needed food!  Today's lunch is a WW SmartOnes frozen meal dug from the BOWELS of the downstairs freezer!  I stole the last apple from DD's lunch sack (she didn't eat it yesterday) and gave her an orange.  Thankfully DS buys his lunch quite often.  Breakfast choices were the following.....

one large leftover high fiber/flaxseed meal pancake
1/2 whole wheat bagel
2 homemade low sugar/reduced fat banana muffins
instant high fiber, whole grain hot cereal.

DS ate the pancake, DD chose the two muffins with a bit of Nutella, and I had the instant cereal.  DH will probably make himself eggs when he gets up. We definitely did NOT have time for eggs this morning, as we are always rushing out on Tuesdays.

Dinner tonight is probably going to be an egg sandwich from Dunkins for DD and Subway for DS and myself.  DH is on his own! I had planned on roasted cauliflower and grilled shrimp skewers, but I will only be home long enough to pack our gym bags between 3 and 3:30 and then won't return home until about 8:45 pm.  oh well.

Bought a new scarf at the thrift store for $1 last week and had the perfect outfit to go with it.  Wearing it today and it is amazing how great $1 can make me feel!  Guess I'm easy to please sometimes.  Plus I am wearing my favorite denim jacket, so that helps.

Kids will be here in 10 minutes, so I'm going to take another peek at the plans to be sure I have everything I need. TTYL...................P


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

GoofyPredsFan said:


> Oh this is great to hear!  I am going home to stay with her about a week after she goes home.  I figured I would be more use to her then, rather than sitting at the hospital.  My sister just called and told me that my mom just got out of surgery and the doctors say she did well.  She's not awake yet, but they are going to wake her very soon.  So now the recovery will begin.  I'm still feeling nervous for her, but also very relieved that the surgery part is over.  Thank you so much to everyone for the prayers and well wishes.  I don't know how to quote multiple people, so I'm including everyone here!!  This is a great community.



So glad to hear mom did well.  It will be a tough recovery but I bet being healthy going into this will help her tremendously.  Glad you will be able to spend some time with her when she goes home.



trinaweena said:


> Today I went the whole day and only have one minor stomach ache! I got home from work and i was HUNGRY and I ATE FOOD and i didn't want to die! Food has never tasted so good. I was so happy! Maybe the medicine is working? Its too early to count chickens and all that but im hopeful. Then maybe finally I can start running for real again



Well that is really promising.  I hope the tummy continues to improve.  I remember being your age and feeling a bit in between young and old.  It is so hard having to rely on your mom to support you while you go to school because Im sure you want to be independent.  Hang in there....there will come a time down the road that you wish you could come back to these days. 



donac said:


> It is times like this that I really enjoy coaching this group of kids.  Someone came in while they were eating and asked if anyone was on the Chess team.  One girl came back with "That's for nerds"  These are the types of kids who really can make fun of themselves.



sounds like a great group of kids.



D73 said:


> So in went the tape and I "Danced My Pants Off".....well at lest that was the title of the video.  Talk about making me feel young again. I remember Richard Simmons being my idol when I was on one of my many attempts at losing weight. Ahhhh...... Well anyway. got some extra exercise in that I was not planning today.  nice to go off the plan in a good way.



oh my that is too funny.  I remember those commercials for all his dvd's.  Glad you got in some unplanned exercise during the day, I bet that was lots of fun.



pjlla said:


> Bought a new scarf at the thrift store for $1 last week and had the perfect outfit to go with it.  Wearing it today and it is amazing how great $1 can make me feel!  Guess I'm easy to please sometimes.  Plus I am wearing my favorite denim jacket, so that helps.



Isnt it amazing how one new piece of clothing makes you feel so much better.  I have a gift card for new york and Co and I really should go get a new top to wear.  I feel like I have been wearing the same outfits forever.

Thanks for all your advice on both my fast food breakdown and Ryan's issues.  

**********************************************************

QOTD- I love love love watching the sunset and sunrise.  It is my favorite scenery no matter where I am.  Lately the sunsets have been so pretty.  last night driving home I could see the big moon and the sky was like a lavendar color.  I tried to take a picture when I was stopped at a light but it wasnt capturing the beauty.  It was just really peaceful.

Ok well I need to get some work done so I better get going.  I hope everyone has a wonderful on plan day.


----------



## donaldandpirates

mommyof2Pirates said:


> today has been so far so good.  Confession I have to make....bad planning and poor choices were made by me today.  I had to run to get my dh's car from the garage at lunch and was short on time.  I was starving so I did a drive thru.  It fits into my calories for the day but I have not had fast food since dec 31.  Im a bit disappointed in myself but realize I am still ok and will not do this for along while.  I WILL NOT MAKE THIS A HABIT.  I think that is the most important lesson learned.
> 
> The good news is that after eating out alot this weekend I am down a lb from friday.  Hopefully that is a good indicator of how the week will go.  I would love to hit 15lbs lost by this friday which would mean I need to lose another 1.4lbs this week.  So will see.
> 
> Ok well I hope you all are having a great Monday.



Your total weight loss is GREAT so far!  You are totally right about not making this a habit.  Running through a drive-thru proves you're human.  Realizing you are still okay and won't make it a habit means you will succeed!  



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> My eating was bad....so bad....and the lack of exercise was bad....so bad.  After a really good loss last week and being OP for most days I expect a gain unless I can get my butt in gear today.  I've been OP for the day and do have spin tonight.  I hope to make it to the gym every night this week to make up for the non-OP weekend.  I don't really feel THAT bad since I never go that crazy over the weekends and I don't have another trip planned until late spring.
> 
> I'm back on the wagon Donalds!!!
> Make great choices today~!
> 
> ~Karen



I think there are lot of us who are climbing back on the wagon after this weekend.  But, hey, at least we are getting back on and not giving up!!! 



dvccruiser76 said:


> First some stats
> 
> MAINTAINERS:
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 1
> Congratulations Rose&Mike!!!
> 
> Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 5!
> This weeks group loss = 41.9 pounds!
> Average percentage of weight lost 0.48 %
> Total group weight loss so far 354.1 pounds!
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 5 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 0.79% - mommyof2pirates
> #9 - TIE - 0.87% - mikamah & quasar4legs
> #8 - 1.14% - donaldandpirates
> #7 - 1.45% - areas2102
> #6 - 1.46% - amykathleen2005
> #5 - 1.49% - melmar136
> #4 - 1.98% - D73
> #3 - 2.00% - JacksLilWench
> #2 - 2.76% - happysummr *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 5 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 3.13% - luvpoohandcompany *
> 
> Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.
> 
> Have a healthy day!
> *Congratulations luvpoohandcompany!!! *



Congrats to our top 11!!!!  



dvccruiser76 said:


> *This week's winning team with 17.35% is Team Mickey!!*
> 
> *Team Donald weighed-in losing 14.15% for the week!*
> 
> Additional stats for the week!!!!
> 
> *luvpoohandcompany won for Team Donald with 3.13% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*
> 
> *Congrats to myweegirl who was Mickey's Team winner with 2.40%!*
> 
> Team Donald lost 41.9 pounds this week
> Team Mickey lost 30.4 pounds this week
> 
> *Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 354.1 pounds and Team Mickey's total weight loss to date is 284.2!!!*
> Both teams together have lost 638.3 pounds!!!! Amazing!
> 
> Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!
> 
> Have an OP week



Both teams are doing GREAT!!  Everyone on Team Donald, you make us proud! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> We had Ryan's parent teacher conference tonight.  He is in 1st grade.  He got all satisfactory on his report card but he is struggling alot with being able to focus and pay attention.  We are doing our best to help him at home and he has a really great teacher that is working with him too.  He is a smart cookie but only applies himself to the areas he has interest in....like football.  It is just so frustrating to have a child like this.  I am pretty sure he is boarderline ADD but definitely does not suffer enough to even do meds at this point.  We are just keeping in close communication with his teacher and his pediatrician whom I work for so its easy to do so.  Hopefully he will outgrow this stuff but I dont have much hope as I swear me and dh both have ADD.



Just a thought: Watch food dyes and sugar in his diet.  My DS and DD both seem to have way better attention spans when those two things are reduced or eliminated.  You may already be doing that anyway, but I thought I'd throw it out there.



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Oh this is great to hear!  I am going home to stay with her about a week after she goes home.  I figured I would be more use to her then, rather than sitting at the hospital.  My sister just called and told me that my mom just got out of surgery and the doctors say she did well.  She's not awake yet, but they are going to wake her very soon.  So now the recovery will begin.  I'm still feeling nervous for her, but also very relieved that the surgery part is over.  Thank you so much to everyone for the prayers and well wishes.  I don't know how to quote multiple people, so I'm including everyone here!!  This is a great community.



I'm so glad to hear the surgery is over!  I pray that she will have a speedy and successful recovery.


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

D73 said:


> Happy Tuesday to all.
> 
> 
> Well I had my gym bag with clothes for the gym after work, I had a free hour before lunch break, and I had the assuredness that no one would walk in on me because the were in the workshop.  So in went the tape and I "Danced My Pants Off".....well at lest that was the title of the video.  Talk about making me feel young again. I remember Richard Simmons being my idol when I was on one of my many attempts at losing weight. Ahhhh...... Well anyway. got some extra exercise in that I was not planning today.  nice to go off the plan in a good way.
> 
> Congrats to all the top 11 this week and especially our top loser luvpoohandcompany!  Way to go!!
> 
> Have a great Tuesday everyone!!
> 
> Christopher


  This absolutely brings me back to the Jane Fonda videos my mom had....I think she had a blue sequin leotard on....really, who exercises in a sequin anything!!  Congratulations on using your time constructively!!  When I finish this post I am walking to the furthest coffee maker for my coffee....in a school of my size that's about all I can do!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Tuesday Feb 7 QOTD:
> 
> Challenge # 5- Spend time enjoying the scenery!
> 
> What is your favorite type of scenery that you enjoy?



Water, Water, Water!!  I love the ocean particularly but I also love lakes, ponds, rivers, bays, and sometimes the large puddles 



pjlla said:


> ****************
> 
> Morning friends!  I got to school early today because of DD's before-school class.  I'm skipping Bible study today to work, but it is making me a bit sad.  Anyhow, I'm here early and there is a working computer, so I've been eating my breakfast while sitting here catching up with you all!
> 
> Kids have their "special" this morning, so I will have time to pop on here again about 10 am..... and that will probably be it until tomorrow. Tonight is a bit crazy with afterschool activities, then straight to the chiropractor and then the Y.  I will get in a workout and then take my sweaty, stinky self to the grocery store for some much needed food!  Today's lunch is a WW SmartOnes frozen meal dug from the BOWELS of the downstairs freezer!  I stole the last apple from DD's lunch sack (she didn't eat it yesterday) and gave her an orange.  Thankfully DS buys his lunch quite often.  Breakfast choices were the following.....
> 
> one large leftover high fiber/flaxseed meal pancake
> 1/2 whole wheat bagel
> 2 homemade low sugar/reduced fat banana muffins
> instant high fiber, whole grain hot cereal.
> 
> DS ate the pancake, DD chose the two muffins with a bit of Nutella, and I had the instant cereal.  DH will probably make himself eggs when he gets up. We definitely did NOT have time for eggs this morning, as we are always rushing out on Tuesdays.
> 
> Dinner tonight is probably going to be an egg sandwich from Dunkins for DD and Subway for DS and myself.  DH is on his own! I had planned on roasted cauliflower and grilled shrimp skewers, but I will only be home long enough to pack our gym bags between 3 and 3:30 and then won't return home until about 8:45 pm.  oh well.
> 
> Bought a new scarf at the thrift store for $1 last week and had the perfect outfit to go with it.  Wearing it today and it is amazing how great $1 can make me feel!  Guess I'm easy to please sometimes.  Plus I am wearing my favorite denim jacket, so that helps.
> 
> Kids will be here in 10 minutes, so I'm going to take another peek at the plans to be sure I have everything I need. TTYL...................P


Sounds like a crazy/busy day for you!!
I LOVE when I get a good bargain!!  When I wear it, I feel like a million bucks!  You need to take a picture of the outfit for us 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> **********************************************************
> 
> QOTD- I love love love watching the sunset and sunrise.  It is my favorite scenery no matter where I am.  Lately the sunsets have been so pretty.  last night driving home I could see the big moon and the sky was like a lavendar color.  I tried to take a picture when I was stopped at a light but it wasnt capturing the beauty.  It was just really peaceful.
> 
> Ok well I need to get some work done so I better get going.  I hope everyone has a wonderful on plan day.


Sunsets are sooooo peaceful and sunrises are so hopeful!  I love them too!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Good Morning Donalds!

Congratulations to all our awesome losers!!!  Despite setbacks and tough times, we are all here pluggin away!  Although we may be a little light in the winning, we have still lost more weight than Team Mickey!!!  Keep up the great work!!

Bit of a ho hum day here.  It's going to be 50 degrees so I really am considering a walk outside.  I have to head to Modells (sporting goods store) to pick up the Giants Super Bowl Champs gear - for my parents, nephew, and BIL.  Everyone seems to want something (hats and shirts). I also need to pick up some gear for my cousins in Ireland (HUGE Giants fans) who my parents will be visiting in September.

Off to grab some coffee and read my new Rachael Ray magazine!

Make great choices today!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

dvccruiser76 said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 5 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 0.79% - mommyof2pirates
> #9 - TIE - 0.87% - mikamah & quasar4legs
> #8 - 1.14% - donaldandpirates
> #7 - 1.45% - areas2102
> #6 - 1.46% - amykathleen2005
> #5 - 1.49% - melmar136
> #4 - 1.98% - D73
> #3 - 2.00% - JacksLilWench
> #2 - 2.76% - happysummr *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 5 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 3.13% - luvpoohandcompany *
> 
> Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.
> 
> Have a healthy day!
> *Congratulations luvpoohandcompany!!! *



OMG I cant believe I'm on the list I was feeling so sorry for myself today as I have a cold and was about to cave in and eat junk (left over from my sons birthday) when I decided to DIS instead! So glad I checked in because cold or not I feel so motivated again Thanks to everyone for all the support on here




mommyof2Pirates said:


> We might not have won this week but we did have the Biggest Loser on our team.  Way to go luvpoohandcompany.  So proud of you.
> Thanks
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------





mommyof2Pirates said:


> Tuesday Feb 7 QOTD:
> 
> Challenge # 5- Spend time enjoying the scenery!
> 
> What is your favorite type of scenery that you enjoy?



I absolutely love watching the sea. Love to hear the waves crashing on the beach too


----------



## donaldandpirates

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Tuesday Feb 7 QOTD:
> 
> Challenge # 5- Spend time enjoying the scenery!
> 
> What is your favorite type of scenery that you enjoy?



Being from Chicagoland, I pretty much enjoy it all since we don't have much of anything here.  But DH and I  renting DVDs from the library about Ireland and looking at all the scenery in that country.  Some day we will actually make it there.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

donaldandpirates said:


> Being from Chicagoland, I pretty much enjoy it all since we don't have much of anything here.  But DH and I  renting DVDs from the library about Ireland and looking at all the scenery in that country.  Some day we will actually make it there.



Sometimes I forget how lucky we are here. We really do have a beautiful country. Hopefully you will get to visit one day


----------



## pjlla

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Tuesday Feb 7 QOTD:
> 
> Challenge # 5- Spend time enjoying the scenery!
> 
> What is your favorite type of scenery that you enjoy?



The view of Cinderella castle as you come under the train station onto Main Street is definitely my FAVORITE type of scenery!

Second might be sunset on the ocean.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Isnt it amazing how one new piece of clothing makes you feel so much better.  I have a gift card for new york and Co and I really should go get a new top to wear.  I feel like I have been wearing the same outfits forever.
> 
> I know the feeling. I actually DID wear the same workoutfits for many years.  It was pre-weight loss and then mid-weight loss and I hated shopping for clothes. I owned about 3 pairs of decent pants (other than jeans, which we were allowed to wear on Fridays) and a few winter tops and a few summer tops and about 3 scarves.  I mixed and matched the best I could and that was it!  It practically felt like a uniform!  I was sick of it but felt ugly and fat in EVERYTHING so I saw no point in buying new clothes.  It wasn't until I was about halfway through my weight loss that I actually bought myself new (well, new to me... mostly from the thrift store, Goodwill, and consignment stores) clothes.  And it was AMAZING how much better I felt!  I still don't have tons of clothes, but definitely more options than before!
> 
> Get out there and get yourself something new!!
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your advice on both my fast food breakdown and Ryan's issues.
> 
> You're welcome. Hope I didn't come on too strong.
> **********************************************************
> 
> QOTD- I love love love watching the sunset and sunrise.  It is my favorite scenery no matter where I am.  Lately the sunsets have been so pretty.  last night driving home I could see the big moon and the sky was like a lavendar color.  I tried to take a picture when I was stopped at a light but it wasnt capturing the beauty.  It was just really peaceful.
> 
> 
> I had that same feeling with this morning's sunrise.  Kids and I were on our way to school and the sky was rimmed with a bright sherbert orange/pink mix and the sun was peeking up as a semi-circle of burning peach.... it was lovely but I knew my camera wasn't capable of getting it properly. But it was a nice moment to share with the kids.
> 
> Ok well I need to get some work done so I better get going.  I hope everyone has a wonderful on plan day.



Well... if it all goes as planned it will be an OP day.... but we all know what happens sometimes! 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Sounds like a crazy/busy day for you!!
> I LOVE when I get a good bargain!!  When I wear it, I feel like a million bucks!  You need to take a picture of the outfit for us
> 
> Wellll....no pictures today, but I'll describe...
> 
> brown low-rise boot cut corduroy pants (JCP, post Christmas clearance a few years ago, probably under $20)
> 
> cranberry short-sleeved/crew neck sweater with cable knit design (Gap.... bought at Goodwill last year $5)
> 
> Denim jacket, light washed with beige undertones (also Gap, from Salvation Army a few years ago, $5)
> 
> cranberry and brown striped silky scarf ($1 last week from local thrift store)
> 
> brown mock-suede wedge heel clogs (Rocket Dogs, Goodwill last year, $8)
> 
> gold-tone filigree key broach on my jacket (Macy's clearance.... big splurge at about $17.... but I saw it several times and loved it)
> 
> two Italian charm bracelets full of Disney and "mom" type charms.
> 
> silver-tone Mickey watch
> 
> OKAY.... that was probably more than enough!
> 
> 
> Bit of a ho hum day here.  It's going to be 50 degrees so I really am considering a walk outside.  I have to head to Modells (sporting goods store) to pick up the Giants Super Bowl Champs gear - for my parents, nephew, and BIL.  Everyone seems to want something (hats and shirts). I also need to pick up some gear for my cousins in Ireland (HUGE Giants fans) who my parents will be visiting in September.
> 
> Off to grab some coffee and read my new Rachael Ray magazine!
> 
> Make great choices today!



Enjoy the new magazine!  Any recipes to share?



luvpoohandcompany said:


> OMG I cant believe I'm on the list I was feeling so sorry for myself today as I have a cold and was about to cave in and eat junk (left over from my sons birthday) when I decided to DIS instead! So glad I checked in because cold or not I feel so motivated again Thanks to everyone for all the support on here
> 
> ON the list???  Honey, you are #1 on the list!!  Congrats to you!  Glad you checked the Dis before caving in on the junk!!
> 
> I absolutely love watching the sea. Love to hear the waves crashing on the beach too



Waves on the beach will always say "summer on the Cape" to me.

************

Okay.... so I made it through attendance, snack milk count, morning meeting, morning worksheets, and math worksheet!    Now they are out of the room until about 10:20.  Then more work, lunch, recess, more work and out of here at 3pm. 

I will make a MAD DASH home to pick up my DD's swim bag, pack up a gym bag for myself and DS and then DASH back to the middle school to pick up DS at 4pm and SPEED to the high school to get DD at 4:10.  The day got crazy because DD forgot to mention the afterschool chemistry study session PLUS she forgot to mention she offered a ride home for a friend after said session. And we have to be at the Chiropractor for 4:45pm and then at the Y for 5:30.... chiro is 45 minutes from town and Y is 20 minutes from chiro.  

If I had known all of this, I would have left home this morning with all of the gym/swim stuff already in the car and would have made my afternoon easier.  oh well.  I could have dashed home right now during my prep period, but I would barely make it home and back in the 40 minutes and didn't want to risk it.  It will be a very tight squeeze this afternoon, but at least I won't have a classroom of students waiting for me!

Off to check the recipe thread.  I saw someone had posted some new stuff and I want to check it out.  I think our BL dinner planning thread has some new stuff too!........................P


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

pjlla said:


> The view of Cinderella castle as you come under the train station onto Main Street is definitely my FAVORITE type of scenery!
> 
> Second might be sunset on the ocean.
> 
> Have to say I like your scenery too
> 
> 
> Okay.... so I made it through attendance, snack milk count, morning meeting, morning worksheets, and math worksheet!    Now they are out of the room until about 10:20.  Then more work, lunch, recess, more work and out of here at 3pm.
> 
> I will make a MAD DASH home to pick up my DD's swim bag, pack up a gym bag for myself and DS and then DASH back to the middle school to pick up DS at 4pm and SPEED to the high school to get DD at 4:10.  The day got crazy because DD forgot to mention the afterschool chemistry study session PLUS she forgot to mention she offered a ride home for a friend after said session. And we have to be at the Chiropractor for 4:45pm and then at the Y for 5:30.... chiro is 45 minutes from town and Y is 20 minutes from chiro.
> 
> If I had known all of this, I would have left home this morning with all of the gym/swim stuff already in the car and would have made my afternoon easier.  oh well.  I could have dashed home right now during my prep period, but I would barely make it home and back in the 40 minutes and didn't want to risk it.  It will be a very tight squeeze this afternoon, but at least I won't have a classroom of students waiting for me!
> 
> Off to check the recipe thread.  I saw someone had posted some new stuff and I want to check it out.  I think our BL dinner planning thread has some new stuff too!........................P



Sounds like you're one busy lady! Dont forget to breathe


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

*Pamela I noticed you snack on almonds - just wondering roughly how many do you get for 100 cals?  I like them as a snack too but eat them 5 at a time for 2ww points and am sometimes left wanting more!

Thanks for the congratulations too

Just thought I'd mention that my kids love Fruit loops when we holiday at WDW and my daughter once wrote to kellogs asking why they arent sold here only to be told they couldnt be sold here as breakfast food Not a big deal for us as they only get to eat them on holiday but it did make me wonder how many additives/sugar they must contain *


----------



## pjlla

luvpoohandcompany said:


> *Pamela I noticed you snack on almonds - just wondering roughly how many do you get for 100 cals?  I like them as a snack too but eat them 5 at a time for 2ww points and am sometimes left wanting more!
> 
> I buy the Blue Diamond 100 calorie packs... the almonds are small, but you get maybe 10 or 12 in a pack.  I count it as two WW points, but I do "old school" points rather than points plus.  It definitely doesn't fill my belly, but it takes the edge off and allows me to think straight!
> 
> Thanks for the congratulations too
> 
> You're welcome!  You earned it!
> 
> Just thought I'd mention that my kids love Fruit loops when we holiday at WDW and my daughter once wrote to kellogs asking why they arent sold here only to be told they couldnt be sold here as breakfast food Not a big deal for us as they only get to eat them on holiday but it did make me wonder how many additives/sugar they must contain *



They really are terrible for you.... TONS of artificial colors and preservatives. I have to laugh (in a sad way) at how Kelloggs and General Mills and other cereal companies promote their GARBAGE cereal to kids (and their parents) as WHOLE GRAINS and "part of a balanced breakfast."  Such BS!  Nothing but chemicals and white carbs!!  It makes me sad to think that there are kids who eat that junk every single day of their childhood.

You are lucky that you live in a country that cares so much for the health of its occupants.  Our own FDA lets us eat CRAP that is BANNED in other countries (like yours).  That frustrates me to no end.

Lunch and recess are over.  We are on quiet reading time and then on to math.  I'll try to pop on tonight again, but probably won't make it back until tomorrow..............P


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD-Tues,2/7  Fav scenery-
 Tropical-Palm trees, DH bought me 2 Coconut palms on my b=day 2 yrs ago so I see them in the back every day. we have lots of dif types on the prop but I love to see them,The beach areas-thnk the Poly
  The Castle lit up for Christmas at WDW-just love it!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

donaldandpirates said:


> Just a thought: Watch food dyes and sugar in his diet.  My DS and DD both seem to have way better attention spans when those two things are reduced or eliminated.  You may already be doing that anyway, but I thought I'd throw it out there.



I havent really paid much attention to that specifically because we do not let them eat lots of sugary things anyway.  Most of the stuff he eats does not contain sugar or dies.  He mostly drinks ff white milk or water.  An occasional orange juice but maybe only 1x/day a few days a week.  The cereals he eats are plain cheerios.  He doesnt eat fruit snack or stuff like that.  So I will keep an eye on that but am not sure that is an issue.  Thanks for sharing your thoughts though it totally makes sense.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> :Bit of a ho hum day here.  It's going to be 50 degrees so I really am considering a walk outside.  I have to head to Modells (sporting goods store) to pick up the Giants Super Bowl Champs gear - for my parents, nephew, and BIL.  Everyone seems to want something (hats and shirts). I also need to pick up some gear for my cousins in Ireland (HUGE Giants fans) who my parents will be visiting in September.



Good luck getting what you need I bet that stuff will be selling out quickly.



donaldandpirates said:


> Being from Chicagoland, I pretty much enjoy it all since we don't have much of anything here.  But DH and I  renting DVDs from the library about Ireland and looking at all the scenery in that country.  Some day we will actually make it there.



Now I have to say I love the scenery of the city.  Chicago was very pretty when I visited.  My favorite part of road trips to the city is when we spot the city skyline for the first time.



pjlla said:


> The view of Cinderella castle as you come under the train station onto Main Street is definitely my FAVORITE type of scenery!



Ahhh yes how can we forget that scenery.  That is one of my favorites too.



luvpoohandcompany said:


> I Just thought I'd mention that my kids love Fruit loops when we holiday at WDW and my daughter once wrote to kellogs asking why they arent sold here only to be told they couldnt be sold here as breakfast food Not a big deal for us as they only get to eat them on holiday but it did make me wonder how many additives/sugar they must contain [/B]



Isnt it crazy how there is no regulation of this stuff in our country.  It is sickening.  The sad part is the children that have parents that dont understand that this stuff is bad for you.  We see it so often in my office.  You all would fall off your chairs if I shared with you some of the food journals from children we are working with for their obesity.  The one child was drinking over 40oz of Mountain Dew a day.  Its insane.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hello is anyone out there?????????????????

Uh oh i killed the thread. Not good. Am i fired?

Hope your all out there being healthy!


----------



## amykathleen2005

I am!


----------



## jillbur

I'm here! My day has been so busy I forgot about checking in this morning. I need to make some time to get on here tomorrow so I can reply to everyone.  




mommyof2Pirates said:


> Tuesday Feb 7 QOTD:
> 
> Challenge # 5- Spend time enjoying the scenery!
> 
> What is your favorite type of scenery that you enjoy?



I enjoy sitting on a beach house deck and staring at the ocean. Oh, and course any scenery at WDW 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I have to go get my boys ready for bed and do my checkbook. Oh, and I need to mentally prepare my butt for spinning tomorrow  I'll check in tomorrow. Have a great night and morning!


Jill


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Ugh, so busy this week. If I have any free time I'm either sleeping, eating, exercising, or trying to photoshop some projects. Have a bit of free time before my run tonight so decided to stop by.

Some questions I seemed to have missed.
What do you do to alleviate stress?
I love television shows and movies, so usually I'll pop in my favorites. We have netflix so I'm constantly watching my favorite shows while doing work. I also listen to tons of music. Exercising and reading is a stress reliever for me too. Sometimes photoshopping is because I can kind of get lost in my work and not really pay attention to much else.

What do I do to feel like a kid?
Well, I'm still kind of a kid and I'll always be a kid at heart! My friends and I go bike riding during the warmer months and I'm often blasting disney music. 

My favorite type of scenery:
I love open fields, ocean views, forests, I also love photos of many European cities with all their old buildings (although I never get to see those in person!).

---
Have a 3.5 walk/run tonight. I have been doing really good so far and my legs don't hurt as much anymore. My shoulders and upper body have been a little sore, but it's fine. Haven't been able to run more than 2.2 miles straight yet, but all in time. Food has been alright, haven't went over my calories very much if at all. 

Hope you all have been having a wonderful week!


----------



## belledreamer

D73 said:


> Well I had my gym bag with clothes for the gym after work, I had a free hour before lunch break, and I had the assuredness that no one would walk in on me because the were in the workshop.  So in went the tape and I "Danced My Pants Off".....well at lest that was the title of the video.



Your posts always make me smile!  I actually considered doing Richard Simmons for a while but there's only so much of him that I can take at once.  My dad was actually on a 4 hour flight with him once and he said he was the same in person as he was on the tapes. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Tuesday Feb 7 QOTD:
> 
> Challenge # 5- Spend time enjoying the scenery!
> 
> What is your favorite type of scenery that you enjoy?



Well I always liked the scenery of the really hot guy lifting weights right next to me at the gym... Oh...you don't mean _'that'_ kind of scenery. 

Probably my favorite is Cinderella's castle at night when it's changing colors. I could watch it for hours. 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

LONG day at work today...  Sore in my legs and shoulders and totally worn out.  Does lifting heavy stuff all day count as exercise?   Been doing great with my food choices and getting enough calories in for the day, but I feel really guilty that I haven't had any SERIOUS exercise at all since Friday...  Maybe I can wrestle the TV away from dad tonight so I can get some Just Dance in.  He'd probably get a kick of watching me dance to 'Take On Me'... 

In other news, my Season 2 dvd set of 'Lois and Clark: The New Adventures of Superman' came in today!  Gosh I love this show!  Can't wait to get the other 2 seasons so I'll have the complete set!

Did I mention Dean Cain is totally awesome?


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hello is anyone out there?????????????????
> 
> Uh oh i killed the thread. Not good. Am i fired?
> 
> Hope your all out there being healthy!



Lol! Just a busy evening I guess!  I made it to my nail appointment but not to the gym   They were running late so by the time I got out of there it was almost 7....and I had yet to defrost the fish for dinner!!

Ended up making tilapia (with just lemon juice and a little lemon pepper salt)  with peas (steamfresh).  I still have 7 points left so it looks like some dessert and hot chocolate on the menu tonight  Now what to have....

Sweet Dreams Donalds (Good Morning Christopher!!)


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

QOTD:  Favorite Scenery...Hmmm, I am going to have to go with sitting at the beach, looking at the ocean.  It can be calm and peaceful or rough and crazy, but it's so beautiful.  It's funny because I am not a "water" person.  I enjoy swimming, but am not a strong swimmer at all, so I don't know why looking at the water makes me happy!!  

~Lynda


----------



## Mary•Poppins

GoofyPredsFan said:


> Oh this is great to hear!  I am going home to stay with her about a week after she goes home.  I figured I would be more use to her then, rather than sitting at the hospital.  My sister just called and told me that my mom just got out of surgery and the doctors say she did well.  She's not awake yet, but they are going to wake her very soon.  So now the recovery will begin.  I'm still feeling nervous for her, but also very relieved that the surgery part is over.  Thank you so much to everyone for the prayers and well wishes.  I don't know how to quote multiple people, so I'm including everyone here!!  This is a great community.



Taking the week when she is home is a really good idea.  My dad needed help around the house.  He was very sore and we had to make sure he was up and about and continued his lung exercises.  Keep and eye on all her incisions.  My dad's leg got infected (where they took the artery out for his heart).  We weren't concerned about that area and he ended up going back in the hospital for IV antibiotics.  A visiting nurse should also be assigned to her when she goes home.  I am so glad the surgery went well.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Tuesday Feb 7 QOTD:
> 
> Challenge # 5- Spend time enjoying the scenery!
> 
> What is your favorite type of scenery that you enjoy?



The last two days we have had the most beautiful, huge moon.  I kept catching it right at dusk.  I  the moon!


----------



## JacksLilWench

First, thank you to everyone who gave me 5k advice- I really appreciate it!!!  Y'all will be the first to know my times and everything!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Since i have a busy morning ahead of me tomorrow i figured i would post the question tonight.
> 
> Monday feb 6 QOTD
> 
> Challenge #4 Relax!
> 
> I think we already had a question about what we do to relax....so why dont you tell us what you do to alleviate stress.



I actually clean!  I always feel better when I have a clean space.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Tuesday Feb 7 QOTD:
> 
> Challenge # 5- Spend time enjoying the scenery!
> 
> What is your favorite type of scenery that you enjoy?



Hmmm, I have to say the Castle at dusk, when the sky is all orange and pink, and the castle starts to black out against the sky...so pretty!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Isnt it crazy how there is no regulation of this stuff in our country.  It is sickening.  The sad part is the children that have parents that dont understand that this stuff is bad for you.  We see it so often in my office.  You all would fall off your chairs if I shared with you some of the food journals from children we are working with for their obesity.  The one child was drinking over 40oz of Mountain Dew a day.  Its insane.
> 
> It's really sad when you realise how many of our kids are overweight through poor parenting and lack of healthy food options at schoolIt's becoming much more common here too as we have more and more fast food places and more busy, stressed parents who buy dinner from them routinely





mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hello is anyone out there?????????????????
> 
> Uh oh i killed the thread. Not good. Am i fired?
> 
> Hope your all out there being healthy!







pjlla said:


> They really are terrible for you.... TONS of artificial colors and preservatives. I have to laugh (in a sad way) at how Kelloggs and General Mills and other cereal companies promote their GARBAGE cereal to kids (and their parents) as WHOLE GRAINS and "part of a balanced breakfast."  Such BS!  Nothing but chemicals and white carbs!!  It makes me sad to think that there are kids who eat that junk every single day of their childhood.
> 
> You are lucky that you live in a country that cares so much for the health of its occupants.  Our own FDA lets us eat CRAP that is BANNED in other countries (like yours).  That frustrates me to no end.
> 
> Lunch and recess are over.  We are on quiet reading time and then on to math.  I'll try to pop on tonight again, but probably won't make it back until tomorrow..............P



Unfortunately we are getting more and more junk cereals here too-though not fruit loops thank goodness Lots of chocolate/sugar frosted type things though
Huge increase in obesity here in last 10years. We now have ads running saying "if your waist measures more than 37 inches for a man or 32 for a woman you are most likely overweight no matter how tall or old you are
The NHS is also promoting C25K big time as a free way to exercise


----------



## donac

Good Wednesday morning 

Well I got through the first two crazy days of the week and only three more to go.  I have no idea what could happen today.  I know I have a faculty meeting today.  I am still waiting to hear if I have yoga tonight.  I have a meeting at church tomorrow  night and have to change my from regular yoga night.  

QOTD   So many people have mentioned great scenery.  I remember sitting with dh one night riding Dumbo and watching the castle change colors.  I love to watch the ocean but I am not a big fan of swimming in the ocean.  I agree about the moon the last couple of nights.

The one piece of scenery that I remember the most is kayaking on a quiet small river in south jersey.  There is only two kayaks in front of us and one of them is my ds2.  It is quiet and peaceful.  Trees lining the edges of the river  and no one else around.

Off to get dressed for school. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## pjlla

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I havent really paid much attention to that specifically because we do not let them eat lots of sugary things anyway.  Most of the stuff he eats does not contain sugar or dies.  He mostly drinks ff white milk or water.  An occasional orange juice but maybe only 1x/day a few days a week.  The cereals he eats are plain cheerios.  He doesnt eat fruit snack or stuff like that.  So I will keep an eye on that but am not sure that is an issue.  Thanks for sharing your thoughts though it totally makes sense.
> 
> Glad to hear your son is eating a healthy diet already!
> 
> 
> Isnt it crazy how there is no regulation of this stuff in our country.  It is sickening.  The sad part is the children that have parents that dont understand that this stuff is bad for you.  We see it so often in my office.  You all would fall off your chairs if I shared with you some of the food journals from children we are working with for their obesity.  The one child was drinking over 40oz of Mountain Dew a day.  Its insane.



And the saddest part is that the child drinking Mt. Dew every day probably isn't as unusual as we would like it to be. We have one particularly obese child at our school.  In talking with his Kindergarten teacher recently (he is in 2nd grade now) she told me that usually his snack at school was his first food of the day (so no breakfast at home) and it usually consisted of those little plastic jugs of fruit punch (the really icky brightly colored stuff that is about 10 cent a jug) and Doritos.  And I know she isn't kidding.... I witnessed it a few times myself.  And she said he used to tell her that it was hard to get to school on time because he would stay up VERY LATE playing video games with his Dad..... like midnight or later..  How VERY SAD and what a GREAT disservice those parents are doing that child.  It may sound extreme, but that borders on child abuse to me!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hello is anyone out there?????????????????
> 
> Uh oh i killed the thread. Not good. Am i fired?
> 
> Hope your all out there being healthy!



Guess everyone had a busy evening!



jillbur said:


> I'm here! My day has been so busy I forgot about checking in this morning. I need to make some time to get on here tomorrow so I can reply to everyone.
> 
> 
> I enjoy sitting on a beach house deck and staring at the ocean. Oh, and course any scenery at WDW
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I have to go get my boys ready for bed and do my checkbook. Oh, and I need to mentally prepare my butt for spinning tomorrow  I'll check in tomorrow. Have a great night and morning!
> 
> 
> Jill



I try not to think about spin class until I'm there....otherwise I chicken out!




::Snow_White:: said:


> Ugh, so busy this week. If I have any
> free time I'm either sleeping, eating, exercising, or trying to photoshop some projects. Have a bit of free time before my run tonight so decided to stop by.
> 
> Some questions I seemed to have missed.
> What do you do to alleviate stress?
> I love television shows and movies, so usually I'll pop in my favorites. We have netflix so I'm constantly watching my favorite shows while doing work. I also listen to tons of music. Exercising and reading is a stress reliever for me too. Sometimes photoshopping is because I can kind of get lost in my work and not really pay attention to much else.
> 
> What do I do to feel like a kid?
> Well, I'm still kind of a kid and I'll always be a kid at heart! My friends and I go bike riding during the warmer months and I'm often blasting disney music.
> 
> My favorite type of scenery:
> I love open fields, ocean views, forests, I also love photos of many European cities with all their old buildings (although I never get to see those in person!).
> 
> ---
> Have a 3.5 walk/run tonight. I have been doing really good so far and my legs don't hurt as much anymore. My shoulders and upper body have been a little sore, but it's fine. Haven't been able to run more than 2.2 miles straight yet, but all in time. Food has been alright, haven't went over my calories very much if at all.
> 
> Hope you all have been having a wonderful week!



Sounds like your runs are getting better!



belledreamer said:


> Your posts always make me smile!  I actually considered doing Richard Simmons for a while but there's only so much of him that I can take at once.  My dad was actually on a 4 hour flight with him once and he said he was the same in person as he was on the tapes.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I always liked the scenery of the really hot guy lifting weights right next to me at the gym... Oh...you don't mean _'that'_ kind of scenery.
> 
> Probably my favorite is Cinderella's castle at night when it's changing colors. I could watch it for hours.
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> LONG day at work today...  Sore in my legs and shoulders and totally worn out.  Does lifting heavy stuff all day count as exercise?   Been doing great with my food choices and getting enough calories in for the day, but I feel really guilty that I haven't had any SERIOUS exercise at all since Friday...  Maybe I can wrestle the TV away from dad tonight so I can get some Just Dance in.  He'd probably get a kick of watching me dance to 'Take On Me'...
> 
> In other news, my Season 2 dvd set of 'Lois and Clark: The New Adventures of Superman' came in today!  Gosh I love this show!  Can't wait to get the other 2 seasons so I'll have the complete set!
> 
> Did I mention Dean Cain is totally awesome?



The heavy lifting definitely counts big time!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Unfortunately we are getting more and more junk cereals here too-though not fruit loops thank goodness Lots of chocolate/sugar frosted type things though
> Huge increase in obesity here in last 10years. We now have ads running saying "if your waist measures more than 37 inches for a man or 32 for a woman you are most likely overweight no matter how tall or old you are
> The NHS is also promoting C25K big time as a free way to exercise



Too bad about the junk increasing.



donac said:


> Good Wednesday morning
> 
> Well I got through the first two crazy days of the week and only three more to go.  I have no idea what could happen today.  I know I have a faculty meeting today.  I am still waiting to hear if I have yoga tonight.  I have a meeting at church tomorrow  night and have to change my from regular yoga night.
> 
> QOTD   So many people have mentioned great scenery.  I remember sitting with dh one night riding Dumbo and watching the castle change colors.  I love to watch the ocean but I am not a big fan of swimming in the ocean.  I agree about the moon the last couple of nights.
> 
> The one piece of scenery that I remember the most is kayaking on a quiet small river in south jersey.  There is only two kayaks in front of us and one of them is my ds2.  It is quiet and peaceful.  Trees lining the edges of the river  and no one else around.
> 
> Off to get dressed for school.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Busy, busy week.  The kayaking memory sounds nice.  I only tried kayaking for the first time a few summers ago and loved it.... but don't have a chnce to do it often.

************

Well.... I was looking forward to a day off, but the phone just rang and the high school needs me!  Off to the shower.  I hope everyone has a terrific day!  I'll try to pop on here tonight.  So much for my "get so much done" day here at home!  But I'll appreciate the pay check, right??.....................P


----------



## D73

Sorry I am a bit later than normal in posting.

Trying to organize myslef for the first rehearsal back tonight with out the lead. We broke the news to the cas t yesterday reassuring them that there is a plan b.....now to make sure that the plan b is solid.

Favorite scenery.....hmmm. I love the mountains and the water. I think I am fortunate to have found myself where I am living becasue I have both. Looking out my window acroos Lake Geneva to the beginnings of the French Alps (well most days, when it is not misty or foggy). If I could figure out how to put up pics here, I would show you.  I realize that the day that I stop appreciating the scenery is the day I need to pack up and move.

Happy to have made it nearly half way through the week already. Phew.

Recipe sharing time:  simple salmon that I made last night. Grilled the salmon with a little black pepper and lemon juice. Topping made of chopped tomatoes and chopped fennel that was lightly sauted in teaspon of veg Oil and plenty of lemon juice. Simple and TASTY

Have a great day Donalds!!

Christopher


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

MaryPoppins;43963823 said:
			
		

> Taking the week when she is home is a really good idea.  My dad needed help around the house.  He was very sore and we had to make sure he was up and about and continued his lung exercises.  Keep and eye on all her incisions.  My dad's leg got infected (where they took the artery out for his heart).  We weren't concerned about that area and he ended up going back in the hospital for IV antibiotics.  A visiting nurse should also be assigned to her when she goes home.  I am so glad the surgery went well.



Oh I am glad you said this.  You're right, everyone is focused on the heart issue, we probably wouldn't think to focus on the leg.  I have been extrememly blessed in my life and have not had to deal with anything like this.  Ever.  I feel kind of dumb when it comes to medical issues, but I guess because I have no experience with them, so that's not all bad!  I am thankful for advice from those of you who do know something about it.  
~Lynda


----------



## VirataMama4

Good Morning Donalds!  
I haven't been on for a few days, so I'm now going to go back and read all the pages I've missed...

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Its Hump Day.

Wednesday Feb 8, 2012 QOTD:

Challenge #6- Indulge in a treat that fits into your plan!!!!!

What is your favorite treat to indulge into at WDW or DL and does it fit into your plan???????


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Its Hump Day.
> 
> Wednesday Feb 8, 2012 QOTD:
> 
> Challenge #6- Indulge in a treat that fits into your plan!!!!!
> 
> What is your favorite treat to indulge into at WDW or DL and does it fit into your plan???????



I meet my sister most mondays and we go for a 90 minute walk along the riverbank and up through the park which brings us to an old manor house now converted to an old fashioned tea-room 
We treat ourselves to freshly made scones (cherry are my favourite) and cappuccinos. The scones come with fresh cream, butter and home-made jam in little pots and it is all served beautifully!
I love my mondays there
We get to havee a girly gossip/let off some steam if needed and eat beautiful freshly made treats
We also finish with another 20 minute brisk walk back to the car and it counts as lunch for me so that it comes within my calorie count for the day

My favourite WDW treat is the pasta dishes at Tutti Italia which are probably laden with calories but I dont worry about them on vacation I figure with all the walking and swimming I do it balances out plus I'm never tempted to have tea and biscuits (cookies-chocolate hobnobs to be precise) like I am at home

Ultimate treat of all time is my mums apple tart-yum- but 8pts a slice before you add custard or ice-cream (depending on weather lol). I cut back for a few days either side of that one and do a bit more exercise if need be


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

::Snow_White:: said:


> Have a 3.5 walk/run tonight. I have been doing really good so far and my legs don't hurt as much anymore. My shoulders and upper body have been a little sore, but it's fine. Haven't been able to run more than 2.2 miles straight yet, but all in time. Food has been alright, haven't went over my calories very much if at all.
> 
> Hope you all have been having a wonderful week!



you are doing great with the running.  It does take time to build up those miles.  Keep up the good work.



belledreamer said:


> Well I always liked the scenery of the really hot guy lifting weights right next to me at the gym... Oh...you don't mean _'that'_ kind of scenery.



that works for me.  Unfortunately the gym I go to now is a community center so there are not a whole lot of hunks hanging around.  I agree it does make the workout more exciting if there is good scenery.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Lol! Just a busy evening I guess!  I made it to my nail appointment but not to the gym   They were running late so by the time I got out of there it was almost 7....and I had yet to defrost the fish for dinner!!
> 
> Ended up making tilapia (with just lemon juice and a little lemon pepper salt)  with peas (steamfresh).  I still have 7 points left so it looks like some dessert and hot chocolate on the menu tonight  Now what to have....
> 
> Sweet Dreams Donalds (Good Morning Christopher!!)



Sounds like a good dinner and if you had your treat with the 7 remaining points you fullfilled challenge number 6 on the HH for this week.



GoofyPredsFan said:


> QOTD:  Favorite Scenery...Hmmm, I am going to have to go with sitting at the beach, looking at the ocean.  It can be calm and peaceful or rough and crazy, but it's so beautiful.  It's funny because I am not a "water" person.  I enjoy swimming, but am not a strong swimmer at all, so I don't know why looking at the water makes me happy!!
> 
> ~Lynda



I love that too.  Nothing is better than sitting at the ocean watching and listening to the waves and seeing the boats sail by.  Love it!



			
				MaryPoppins;43963823 said:
			
		

> The last two days we have had the most beautiful, huge moon.  I kept catching it right at dusk.  I  the moon!



Yes that moon is big and beautiful.  I love the sight of it but it also makes me nervous because with the full moon brings out all the crazy people to my office.



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Huge increase in obesity here in last 10years. We now have ads running saying "if your waist measures more than 37 inches for a man or 32 for a woman you are most likely overweight no matter how tall or old you are
> The NHS is also promoting C25K big time as a free way to exercise[/COLOR]



Its just crazy to think that the government wastes money on promoting healthy living but yet still allows for fast food places to serve junk, and tobacco products can still be sold.  Its so ridiculous when you think about it but I guess it just is what it is.



donac said:


> The one piece of scenery that I remember the most is kayaking on a quiet small river in south jersey.  There is only two kayaks in front of us and one of them is my ds2.  It is quiet and peaceful.  Trees lining the edges of the river  and no one else around.



what a great moment you captured.  I bet it was a breathtaking vison.



pjlla said:


> It may sound extreme, but that borders on child abuse to me!



No you are so right Pam.  We recently called Children & Youth on a family.  We have been trying to help them and their two extremely morbid obese children for 2 years.  Everytime they came in they gained more weight.  They have high bloodpressure, fatty liver, borderline diabetes, etc.  The last visit the doctor basically flat out told the parents (w/out the kids around) that if they dont do something to help them get healthier they are going to loose their children at an early age.  We thought that would have got them thinking that it really is important.  They continued to hang up on our nurse when she would call, didnt go for endocrine eval, didnt see the nutritionist, no showed our appts, and didnt go for lab work.  We called C&Y on them and the mom called us saying she really didnt think it was that big of a deal.  ummm hello......  so now it seems like she is at least attempting to do the things we asked them to do as far as labs and visits but hopefully someone can help these children.  It is so sad.



D73 said:


> Favorite scenery.....hmmm. I love the mountains and the water. I think I am fortunate to have found myself where I am living becasue I have both. Looking out my window acroos Lake Geneva to the beginnings of the French Alps (well most days, when it is not misty or foggy). If I could figure out how to put up pics here, I would show you.  I realize that the day that I stop appreciating the scenery is the day I need to pack up and move.



Wow it sounds like you live in a very beautiful place.  I would love to see pics.  Please post if you can.



VirataMama4 said:


> Good Morning Donalds!
> I haven't been on for a few days, so I'm now going to go back and read all the pages I've missed...
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day!



Hi Glad to have you back with us.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Its Hump Day.
> 
> Wednesday Feb 8, 2012 QOTD:
> 
> Challenge #6- Indulge in a treat that fits into your plan!!!!!
> 
> What is your favorite treat to indulge into at WDW or DL and does it fit into your plan???????



My favorite treat is the mickey bar.  I looked it up and its 131 calories according to an internet source so I am thinking it is definitely a treat I can incorporate into my day since I will be walking so much at disney.

**********************************************************

Well I am glad to see you are all back with me.  I came down with the cold everyone else in my house has been dealing with.  Dh is home sick today because he feels all achy with it.  I feel like I need to just lay down but I will just force myself to get through the day.  If I perk up a bit I may still go to the gym later to run but if not I guess I will take the night off.  Tom also has arrived which I am sure is not helping the issue.  He also looks to be derailing me from my weekly goal this week.  I am trying to drink lots of water this week to flush it all out of me but I still am feeling bloated all over.  Sorry Chris for the womenly details.

Have a good day!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D73

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Its Hump Day.
> 
> Wednesday Feb 8, 2012 QOTD:
> 
> Challenge #6- Indulge in a treat that fits into your plan!!!!!
> 
> What is your favorite treat to indulge into at WDW or DL and does it fit into your plan???????



Oh how can a question be so easy and so hard at the same time??

Magic Kingdom:  Main Street Bakery: Ice Cream Cookie Sandwhich (two cookies of your choices with large scoop of vanilla ice cream in the middle

EPCOT: I have not done it yet but am determined to try something a the Werthers shop in Germany Pavillion....thus far I have only looked...OK drooled.

DHS: Carrot cake Cookie with Cream Cheese Filling at the Writer's Stop

AK:  The plum wine at the bar at Yak and Yeti is wonderful. Nice spice to it.

Resort: AK Lodge: The Cappacino Cream desert at Sanaa which now runs a close second to the Zebra Domes at Boma

Definitely not on plan at all........Ouch.......now I see why I am on this journey of better health......

Ok, time for some celery while I think of healthier choices for next visit.  Hee hee.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Its just crazy to think that the government wastes money on promoting healthy living but yet still allows for fast food places to serve junk, and tobacco products can still be sold.  Its so ridiculous when you think about it but I guess it just is what it is.
> 
> Totally with you on that one
> 
> 
> No you are so right Pam.  We recently called Children & Youth on a family.  We have been trying to help them and their two extremely morbid obese children for 2 years.  Everytime they came in they gained more weight.  They have high bloodpressure, fatty liver, borderline diabetes, etc.  The last visit the doctor basically flat out told the parents (w/out the kids around) that if they dont do something to help them get healthier they are going to loose their children at an early age.  We thought that would have got them thinking that it really is important.  They continued to hang up on our nurse when she would call, didnt go for endocrine eval, didnt see the nutritionist, no showed our appts, and didnt go for lab work.  We called C&Y on them and the mom called us saying she really didnt think it was that big of a deal.  ummm hello......  so now it seems like she is at least attempting to do the things we asked them to do as far as labs and visits but hopefully someone can help these children.  It is so sad.
> 
> Have to say I agree with both you and Pamela here. Hopefully the kids get to live long enough to start making informed choices for themselves but with no parental leadership it will be so much harder for them
> 
> 
> My favorite treat is the mickey bar.  I looked it up and its 131 calories according to an internet source so I am thinking it is definitely a treat I can incorporate into my day since I will be walking so much at disney.
> 
> Oh that is such good value 131 calories for a great big chocolatey ice-cream bar! Yum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how can a question be so easy and so hard at the same time??
> 
> Magic Kingdom:  Main Street Bakery: Ice Cream Cookie Sandwhich (two cookies of your choices with large scoop of vanilla ice cream in the middle
> 
> EPCOT: I have not done it yet but am determined to try something a the Werthers shop in Germany Pavillion....thus far I have only looked...OK drooled.
> 
> DHS: Carrot cake Cookie with Cream Cheese Filling at the Writer's Stop
> 
> AK:  The plum wine at the bar at Yak and Yeti is wonderful. Nice spice to it.
> 
> Resort: AK Lodge: The Cappacino Cream desert at Sanaa which now runs a close second to the Zebra Domes at Boma
> 
> Definitely not on plan at all........Ouch.......now I see why I am on this journey of better health......
> 
> Ok, time for some celery while I think of healthier choices for next visit.  Hee hee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I'm now starving
> Gotta admit I like your way of thinking but I'll stick with the apple for now
> 
> Just remembered something-you guys were talking about a game a while back called "apples to apples". What is that? Does it involve actual apples? Just curious
Click to expand...


----------



## D73

luvpoohandcompany said:


> Okay I'm now starving
> Gotta admit I like your way of thinking but I'll stick with the apple for now



As soon as I posted that I felt guilty and chastised myself for even thinking in that way.  Bad, Christopher! Bad, bad, Christopher!

I can hopefully redeem myself with a report of my treat for the week.  On plan with a single scoop of low fat no sugar vanilla ice cream.

Phew! I feel slightly better now. I hope I don't send anyone running for the sweets after my previous list. Quick......grab a glass of water to fight that craving.


----------



## donaldandpirates

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Its Hump Day.
> 
> Wednesday Feb 8, 2012 QOTD:
> 
> Challenge #6- Indulge in a treat that fits into your plan!!!!!
> 
> What is your favorite treat to indulge into at WDW or DL and does it fit into your plan???????



I don't have too much time to spend on the Dis today, but can anyone figure out how to make a Dole Whip work with any plan?  I figure you walk so much in the parks that you can just walk it off and call it all good.  

Happy Wednesday, Donalds!  And, Christopher, you have inspired me to get Richard Simmons the next time I go to the library to get a workout DVD.


----------



## jillbur

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Its Hump Day.
> 
> Wednesday Feb 8, 2012 QOTD:
> 
> Challenge #6- Indulge in a treat that fits into your plan!!!!!
> 
> What is your favorite treat to indulge into at WDW or DL and does it fit into your plan???????



Hmmm this is a tough one since there are so many yummy treats! I doubt any fit into my plan. I think the best thing I had last trip was the O'Hana bread pudding. I'm not a huge bread pudding fan, but this was like a piece of heaven in my mouth.  Good thing I don't live closer and it's a rare treat since we go only every other year. 




mommyof2Pirates said:


> Well I am glad to see you are all back with me.  I came down with the cold everyone else in my house has been dealing with.  Dh is home sick today because he feels all achy with it.  I feel like I need to just lay down but I will just force myself to get through the day.  If I perk up a bit I may still go to the gym later to run but if not I guess I will take the night off.  Tom also has arrived which I am sure is not helping the issue.  He also looks to be derailing me from my weekly goal this week.  I am trying to drink lots of water this week to flush it all out of me but I still am feeling bloated all over.  Sorry Chris for the womenly details.
> 
> Have a good day!!!!!!!!!!!



I hope you feel better. I had the sore throat, runny nose and aches. I ended up feeling better after 3 good nights of sleep (fell asleep around 8:30).


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Not much going on with me. I am totally on plan today and drinking so much water. I am actually looking forward to spinning since I know it's a kick butt workout and I slacked a little this week. We just had so much going on and I didn't feel well, but "no excuses," right?. 

*Christopher*~my mom had Richard Simmon's Sweating to the Oldies. What a hoot to think back to that VHS tape lol. 

Well, I will check in later and see what's going on. Hope everyone is having a good day 


Jill


----------



## jillbur

donaldandpirates said:


> I don't have too much time to spend on the Dis today, but can anyone figure out how to make a Dole Whip work with any plan?  I figure you walk so much in the parks that you can just walk it off and call it all good.
> 
> Happy Wednesday, Donalds!  And, Christopher, you have inspired me to get Richard Simmons the next time I go to the library to get a workout DVD.



Maybe the question should be: Can anyone figure out how to make a Dole Whip at home  If so, please share!

Jill


----------



## belledreamer

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Wednesday Feb 8, 2012 QOTD:
> 
> Challenge #6- Indulge in a treat that fits into your plan!!!!!
> 
> What is your favorite treat to indulge into at WDW or DL and does it fit into your plan???????



The Cinnamon Roll at the bakery in the Magic Kingdom!!  Doesn't fit in my plan at all, but my DM and I usually split it and I'll eat some grapes along with it.

I also love the cream cheese pretzel but I'm not sharing that.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

D73 said:


> Oh how can a question be so easy and so hard at the same time??
> 
> Magic Kingdom:  Main Street Bakery: Ice Cream Cookie Sandwhich (two cookies of your choices with large scoop of vanilla ice cream in the middle
> 
> EPCOT: I have not done it yet but am determined to try something a the Werthers shop in Germany Pavillion....thus far I have only looked...OK drooled.
> 
> DHS: Carrot cake Cookie with Cream Cheese Filling at the Writer's Stop
> 
> AK:  The plum wine at the bar at Yak and Yeti is wonderful. Nice spice to it.
> 
> Resort: AK Lodge: The Cappacino Cream desert at Sanaa which now runs a close second to the Zebra Domes at Boma
> 
> Definitely not on plan at all........Ouch.......now I see why I am on this journey of better health......
> 
> Ok, time for some celery while I think of healthier choices for next visit.  Hee hee.



Ok maybe this was a not so good question. i am now craving these treats. I guess the good part is we all dont live closer to disney or it could have been a disaster of a day.
your reats did sound great and some of them i never heard about.



jillbur said:


> Hmmm this is a tough one since there are so many yummy treats! I doubt any fit into my plan. I think the best thing I had last trip was the O'Hana bread pudding. I'm not a huge bread pudding fan, but this was like a piece of heaven in my mouth.  Good thing I don't live closer and it's a rare treat since we go only every other year.
> Jill



I never thought i would like it either but oh my gosh it was to die for.


I came home a few hours early from work because i feel so sick.  Just a cold sorethroat and chills but my whole body aches so now im forcing myself to just lay here and dis. Hopefully a good night sleep will help.


----------



## mikamah

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Its Hump Day.
> 
> Wednesday Feb 8, 2012 QOTD:
> 
> Challenge #6- Indulge in a treat that fits into your plan!!!!!
> 
> What is your favorite treat to indulge into at WDW or DL and does it fit into your plan???????


The mickey bar is my absolute favorite treat too!!  I see I am not alone.  I thought it was closer to 300 calories though, and even then I still must fit one or two, or maybe 3 in each trip.    When I go on vacation, I tend to be more active, and concious of what i eat, stay away from fried foods and try to get my water in, but enjoy the special foods and drinks where we are at.  The other key for me is day one when I return from wdw I need to get right back on track. 
I saw this blog about mickey bars if anyone is interested.
http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2010/11/15/snack-series-the-mickey-premium-bar/




mommyof2Pirates said:


> I came home a few hours early from work because i feel so sick.  Just a cold sorethroat and chills but my whole body aches so now im forcing myself to just lay here and dis. Hopefully a good night sleep will help.


Hope you are feeling better soon. I am loving your qotds and reading all the replies. 


pjlla said:


> Kathy, you made the list TWO WEEKS IN A ROW!!
> 
> P


Thanks Pamela.  I was excited to see my name up there again, and surprised I had 2 good weeks in a row.  Tracking has really been a key element for me.  I have only missed about 3 days since jan 1, and planning on keeping it up.  I stopped doing ww points for a while to see how I could do on my own.  I find that because I don't have the max points to go over, I don't go over and I don't feel like I have failed.  When I was doing ww, if I went over points and was out of flex points one day, if I then went over daily points the next day, it was depressing and I was feeling bad for multiple days, but now when I go overboard, the next day is a new day, and it seems to be working better.  I may go back to ww at some point but for now, this is working.  I saw you are making roasted cauliflower, that is my new favorite lately.  I like to over cook it a little, so it's brown and crisp on the outside, and it is so good.  I think it's surpassed brussel sprouts as my favorite vegie.  



luvpoohandcompany said:


> OMG I cant believe I'm on the list ]


Not only made the list, but number ONE!!  And the overall biggest loser!!!  Congratulations!!!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Tuesday Feb 7 QOTD:
> 
> Challenge # 5- Spend time enjoying the scenery!
> 
> What is your favorite type of scenery that you enjoy?


I'd say sunrises and sunsets are my favorite, anywhere, but especially over water.  I've always loved taking sunrise and sunset pics, like the sunset in Epcot from mexico looking over the lake, our balcony in Cabo looked over the ocean and we saw a gorgeous sunrise every morning, the camps we've stayed in at Sebago look east and we will usually catch a sunrise or two on the lake, in the evening sitting on the beach as the sun sets behind us, and reflects on the lake it's so beautiful, and even on my morning walks lately as the days get longer, I can see the sun beginnning to rise over the trees on the horizon, and it really does make my day.    

A big congrats to all our top losers this week, and to all of us here for all our hard work and dedication.  We can do this!!!

Thank you Sue for all your hard work as weighkeeper.  

Have a great night everyone!!


----------



## amykathleen2005

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Its Hump Day.
> 
> Wednesday Feb 8, 2012 QOTD:
> 
> Challenge #6- Indulge in a treat that fits into your plan!!!!!
> 
> What is your favorite treat to indulge into at WDW or DL and does it fit into your plan???????



Hmmm I like the strawberry soup (although last time I had it I felt like puking afterwards....). Also a Mickey Bar, a Pineapple Float and an Edy's Pineapple bar. The float and bar I could have relatively guilt free as they aren't all that bad for you. The Mickey Bar I share with my husband (he is a type 1 diabetic so he really can't indulge in a whole one himself). So I think they can all fit in the plan.


----------



## Mary•Poppins

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Its Hump Day.
> 
> Wednesday Feb 8, 2012 QOTD:
> 
> Challenge #6- Indulge in a treat that fits into your plan!!!!!
> 
> What is your favorite treat to indulge into at WDW or DL and does it fit into your plan???????



I will be having sugar-free black cherry jello with lite Cool Whip tonight ... however, I was thinking about Pooh's Breakfast Lasagne.  I found the recipe online and made it one Christmas (its is a lot of work, but it was worth it).  I know it is probably something like a Kazillion calories ... I am going to check my fitnesspal and see if it is on there.  Be back in a minute ...

... nope, not on there.  But my mouth is watering just thinking about it.

I can't remember the name of the dessert  ... but Narcoosee has an awesome almond cake dessert.  Okay enough of this  ... but it was great to fantasize! 



D73 said:


> Oh how can a question be so easy and so hard at the same time??
> 
> Magic Kingdom:  Main Street Bakery: Ice Cream Cookie Sandwhich (two cookies of your choices with large scoop of vanilla ice cream in the middle
> 
> EPCOT: I have not done it yet but am determined to try something a the Werthers shop in Germany Pavillion....thus far I have only looked...OK drooled.
> 
> DHS: Carrot cake Cookie with Cream Cheese Filling at the Writer's Stop
> 
> AK:  The plum wine at the bar at Yak and Yeti is wonderful. Nice spice to it.
> 
> Resort: AK Lodge: The Cappacino Cream desert at Sanaa which now runs a close second to the Zebra Domes at Boma
> 
> Definitely not on plan at all........Ouch.......now I see why I am on this journey of better health......
> 
> Ok, time for some celery while I think of healthier choices for next visit.  Hee hee.



Your killing me!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

This cold i have is really kicking my butt tonight but i wanted to come on and post tomorrows  QOTD since i have work meetings scheduled all morning tomorrow.

Thursday Feb 9 QOTD

challenge #7 is to monitor the sodium  in your diet for one day.

What are some ways you can lessen the sodium in your diet today?


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD---2/8   WDW treats--Fav would be a dole whip, at home I make my son a version to tide him over with a small can of dole pineapple juice and low fat frozen vanilla yogurt in a tall sundae glass, not as good but still yummy.

We(mostly my 2DS but I steal a bite here and there) also always have glazed almonds, kaki gori, icecream(all kinds), big choc chip cokies, funnel cake...

I have to say it was so much harder at the food and wine fest in Oct..I wante the food moret han the treats and it was quite tasty.


----------



## buzz5985

jillbur said:


> Maybe the question should be: Can anyone figure out how to make a Dole Whip at home  If so, please share!
> 
> Jill



Order the powder from Hawaii, make in your ice cream maker.  That's what we do.  



D73 said:


> Happy Tuesday to all.
> 
> Well its teacher work day here today. No students means a quiet building, especially since all my colleagues are in a reading training workshop.  I have been left on my own to update the music curriculum information on the school website.  I finished at about 11 so I decided to do something constructive. Started to clean out a cupboard and found an old Richard Simmons exercise VHS tape.
> 
> Well I had my gym bag with clothes for the gym after work, I had a free hour before lunch break, and I had the assuredness that no one would walk in on me because the were in the workshop.  So in went the tape and I "Danced My Pants Off".....well at lest that was the title of the video.  Talk about making me feel young again. I remember Richard Simmons being my idol when I was on one of my many attempts at losing weight. Ahhhh...... Well anyway. got some extra exercise in that I was not planning today.  nice to go off the plan in a good way.
> 
> Congrats to all the top 11 this week and especially our top loser luvpoohandcompany!  Way to go!!
> 
> Have a great Tuesday everyone!!
> 
> Christopher



I met Richard.  Back in the early 80's he had aerobic studio's called "Anatamy Asylum".  He went around at the openings.  Sat with each person.  It was great.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Tuesday Feb 7 QOTD:
> 
> Challenge # 5- Spend time enjoying the scenery!
> 
> What is your favorite type of scenery that you enjoy?



From the mountains, to the prairies, To the oceans, white with foam . . . I haven't found a view I didn't enjoy.  I love travelling this country and visiting our National Parks.  Next on the list is Yellowstone!!!!  Or Volcano's National Park.  Decisions, decisions.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> We had Ryan's parent teacher conference tonight.  He is in 1st grade.  He got all satisfactory on his report card but he is struggling alot with being able to focus and pay attention.  We are doing our best to help him at home and he has a really great teacher that is working with him too.  He is a smart cookie but only applies himself to the areas he has interest in....like football.  It is just so frustrating to have a child like this.  I am pretty sure he is boarderline ADD but definitely does not suffer enough to even do meds at this point.  We are just keeping in close communication with his teacher and his pediatrician whom I work for so its easy to do so.  Hopefully he will outgrow this stuff but I dont have much hope as I swear me and dh both have ADD.  .



My DS was diagnosed with borderline ADHD in Kindergarten.  He was already receiving accomodations by 1st grade.  Nothing major - sitting in the front of the class, being allowed to pass out papers, etc to help him get up and move.  He also qualified for a special reading program by having the IEP in place - that worked wonders for him.  By the time he was in 4th grade he tested out of his IEP.  We tried the "diet" route and wished it had been that easy.  But no such luck.  We eat very little processed foods.  I make my own bread, I cook from scratch every meal.  I don't even buy frozen vegies.  With medication and behavior modification (I recommend Magic 1 - 2 - 3, great strategies that still work even in the teenage years) he is doing great.  He only takes the medication on school days.  



luvpoohandcompany said:


> *Pamela I noticed you snack on almonds - just wondering roughly how many do you get for 100 cals?  I like them as a snack too but eat them 5 at a time for 2ww points and am sometimes left wanting more!
> 
> Thanks for the congratulations too
> 
> Just thought I'd mention that my kids love Fruit loops when we holiday at WDW and my daughter once wrote to kellogs asking why they arent sold here only to be told they couldnt be sold here as breakfast food Not a big deal for us as they only get to eat them on holiday but it did make me wonder how many additives/sugar they must contain *



On the BL last night - the dietician recommended pistachio nuts, about 30 is a serving.  She mentioned that by having to take the shell off - your not shoveling in too many nuts at a time.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Its Hump Day.
> 
> Wednesday Feb 8, 2012 QOTD:
> 
> Challenge #6- Indulge in a treat that fits into your plan!!!!!
> 
> What is your favorite treat to indulge into at WDW or DL and does it fit into your plan???????



I would much rather have a good appetizer than a dessert.  So sticking with a shrimp cocktail or something like that makes me a happy camper.

Sorry that I have been MIA.  I have been trying to update the front pages of the Donald and Mickey threads, throw in the slow boards, it's been awful.  But the 1st page should be up to date.  

Congratulations all you Loser!!!  I have not been doing my part for our numbers that's for sure - As Bob Harper would tell me - Janis your a big gal and your just not putting up big gal numbers!!!!    So I have been dragging us down!!!!  So the pity party is stopping - and I am hopping back on the wagon.  No More Excuses!!!!!

Is anyone watching the BL.  Am I the only one that if I could put my hand through the TV I would strangle Conda???  Please vote that girl off.  

Janis


----------



## buzz5985

WIN!!  Last call for your numbers, Last call for your numbers.  I will be posting the results tomorrow night!!!!  

Janis


----------



## JacksLilWench

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Its Hump Day.
> 
> Wednesday Feb 8, 2012 QOTD:
> 
> Challenge #6- Indulge in a treat that fits into your plan!!!!!
> 
> What is your favorite treat to indulge into at WDW or DL and does it fit into your plan???????



Mmmm, I would have to say my favorite treat at WDW last time I went was a Red Velvet cupcake at Starring Rolls.  Soooooooo tasty.  And to be honest, I plan on having one when I go again, regardless of calories.  I figure it can't do much harm if I only have one a year, and I enjoy every last bite of it 



D73 said:


> Oh how can a question be so easy and so hard at the same time??
> 
> Magic Kingdom:  Main Street Bakery: Ice Cream Cookie Sandwhich (two cookies of your choices with large scoop of vanilla ice cream in the middle
> 
> EPCOT: I have not done it yet but am determined to try something a the Werthers shop in Germany Pavillion....thus far I have only looked...OK drooled.
> 
> DHS: Carrot cake Cookie with Cream Cheese Filling at the Writer's Stop
> 
> AK:  The plum wine at the bar at Yak and Yeti is wonderful. Nice spice to it.
> 
> Resort: AK Lodge: The Cappacino Cream desert at Sanaa which now runs a close second to the Zebra Domes at Boma
> 
> Definitely not on plan at all........Ouch.......now I see why I am on this journey of better health......
> 
> Ok, time for some celery while I think of healthier choices for next visit.  Hee hee.



You're killin' me, Smalls!!!


----------



## belledreamer

mommyof2Pirates said:


> This cold i have is really kicking my butt tonight but i wanted to come on and post tomorrows  QOTD since i have work meetings scheduled all morning tomorrow.
> 
> Thursday Feb 9 QOTD
> 
> challenge #7 is to monitor the sodium  in your diet for one day.
> 
> What are some ways you can lessen the sodium in your diet today?



To be perfectly honest, ever since I started this challenge, salt really hasn't been too much of an issue since most of my sodium was from all the fast food and fries I was eating.  I did switch to low sodium turkey meat though.

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

Another victory today!  My floor length formal dress that I couldn't zip all the way up 2 years ago, fits!! We're doing the happy dance!   It is still a little bit tight in the chest, but still, it's better than it was 2 years ago. 

Makes me glad I decided on half a turkey sandwich on wheat and a salad from Chili's today. Although I was disappointed to find out that my favorite thing from Chili's (The Big Mouth Bites) are nearly all my calories in one meal... Oh well.  I don't need it that bad anyway. 

Tried to do some exercise today and I'm slightly regretting it now because my legs are screaming now.  Just walking hurts...  Ugh...  Overdid it...  Think I'll go snuggle in bed with the cat and watch some more Lois and Clark. 

Btw, notice the new icon?    One of my favorite Lois and Clark moments from Season 1.


----------



## akhaloha

buzz5985 said:


> From the mountains, to the prairies, To the oceans, white with foam . . . I haven't found a view I didn't enjoy.  I love travelling this country and visiting our National Parks.  Next on the list is Yellowstone!!!!  Or Volcano's National Park.  Decisions, decisions.
> 
> Is anyone watching the BL.  Am I the only one that if I could put my hand through the TV I would strangle Conda???  Please vote that girl off.
> 
> Janis



My DD's 8th grade class is going to Volcanoes National Park in May.  I have heard that there is so much to see and it is amazing!  


I have been watching BL and I agree with you about Conda!  She really has a chip on her shoulder.  I am amazed they haven't voted her off yet.


Sorry I haven't been around lately.  The boards have been so slow and I have been so busy at work.  I don't know if I mentioned it, but I work at my daughter's school.  I know many of you here are teachers and I know just how hard you work!   

I work in the business office as the HR Manager, AP Manager and Payroll Manager.  We are a small school so the budget is tight.  I love it though.  

This is our re-enrollment time and I am also responsible for all the student contracts.  We have about 680 students so it's really crazy right now.  

I'm off to catch up now!


----------



## D73

mommyof2Pirates said:


> This cold i have is really kicking my butt tonight but i wanted to come on and post tomorrows  QOTD since i have work meetings scheduled all morning tomorrow.
> 
> Thursday Feb 9 QOTD
> 
> challenge #7 is to monitor the sodium  in your diet for one day.
> 
> What are some ways you can lessen the sodium in your diet today?



I have actually been cautious about my sodium intake since I started my program in January. I rarely directly put salt on things. I believe that it is important to be aware of how mch salt is in things that you are injesting, especially processed foods. One of the reasons that tey can sit on the shelf for so long is becasue they are full of sodium as a preservative.

So I have been striving to stick with whole foods as much as possible. I will haowever take today as a n opportunity to really read all the labels on the things that I do use that are not whole. I will also take a look at some of the other "used-to-haves" and see just how much sodium I used to injest regularly.

°°°°°°°°°°°°

Good Morning Donalds

We are over the hump and sailing toward another weekend. I hit my 15/50 countdown today which is really exciting. 15 days until Half term break (1 week) and 50 days until Spring Break (2 weeks).  I love countdowns.

It actually warmed up yesterday afternoon and was a balmy 20° F. Dreaming of the Spring Break is what I need to get me through the cold days. But Perhaps my body is burning a few extra calories to keep me warm.

Have a great day!!!

Christopher


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

mommyof2Pirates said:


> This cold i have is really kicking my butt tonight but i wanted to come on and post tomorrows  QOTD since i have work meetings scheduled all morning tomorrow.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon
> 
> 
> Thursday Feb 9 QOTD
> 
> challenge #7 is to monitor the sodium  in your diet for one day.
> 
> What are some ways you can lessen the sodium in your diet today?




I dont add alot of salt to my food except for chips (the kind you get at England in epcot) to which I also must add a ton of malt vinegar-so really healthy !!
Because I'm eating healthily I have not been indulging in this extremely
bad behaviour  I do however eat alot of pork products and am making an effort to buy low sodium/no added salt varieties




buzz5985 said:


> From the mountains, to the prairies, To the oceans, white with foam . . . I haven't found a view I didn't enjoy.  I love travelling this country and visiting our National Parks.  Next on the list is Yellowstone!!!!  Or Volcano's National Park.  Decisions, decisions.
> 
> I would love to visit some of your National parks someday They sound amazing!
> 
> 
> My DS was diagnosed with borderline ADHD in Kindergarten.  He was already receiving accomodations by 1st grade.  Nothing major - sitting in the front of the class, being allowed to pass out papers, etc to help him get up and move.  He also qualified for a special reading program by having the IEP in place - that worked wonders for him.  By the time he was in 4th grade he tested out of his IEP.  We tried the "diet" route and wished it had been that easy.  But no such luck.  We eat very little processed foods.  I make my own bread, I cook from scratch every meal.  I don't even buy frozen vegies.  With medication and behavior modification (I recommend Magic 1 - 2 - 3, great strategies that still work even in the teenage years) he is doing great.  He only takes the medication on school days.
> 
> Glad to hear your son is doing great
> 
> On the BL last night - the dietician recommended pistachio nuts, about 30 is a serving.  She mentioned that by having to take the shell off - your not shoveling in too many nuts at a time.
> 
> I love pistachios and can definitely see how the shelling of them would slow down the eating of them Going to give these a try for sure
> 
> I would much rather have a good appetizer than a dessert.  So sticking with a shrimp cocktail or something like that makes me a happy camper.
> 
> Sorry that I have been MIA.  I have been trying to update the front pages of the Donald and Mickey threads, throw in the slow boards, it's been awful.  But the 1st page should be up to date.
> Thanks for all your hard work
> 
> Congratulations all you Loser!!! I have not been doing my part for our numbers that's for sure - As Bob Harper would tell me - Janis your a big gal and your just not putting up big gal numbers!!!!    So I have been dragging us down!!!!  So the pity party is stopping - and I am hopping back on the wagon.  No More Excuses!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Janis



Ok Janis time for you to climb back up on the wagon and start feeling good about yourself! You have helped keep me and many others on the right track and I'm so grateful to you for all the effort you put in here
If I can lose then so can you now you just need to invest a wee bit in yourself. You deserve to be as fit and healthy as you want to be


----------



## JacksLilWench

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Thursday Feb 9 QOTD
> 
> challenge #7 is to monitor the sodium  in your diet for one day.
> 
> What are some ways you can lessen the sodium in your diet today?



Whoops, I missed this one last night!

Ways to reduce the sodium in my diet today...Hm..

I will read all my labels, and stay away from processed foods as much as possible.  And drink lots of water to flush out any remaining sodium!


----------



## pjlla

D73 said:


> Sorry I am a bit later than normal in posting.
> 
> Trying to organize myslef for the first rehearsal back tonight with out the lead. We broke the news to the cas t yesterday reassuring them that there is a plan b.....now to make sure that the plan b is solid.
> 
> Sorry..... I must have missed a post somewhere along the way.  Did your lead quit??  Hopefully things work smoothly with plan B.
> 
> Favorite scenery.....hmmm. I love the mountains and the water. I think I am fortunate to have found myself where I am living becasue I have both. Looking out my window acroos Lake Geneva to the beginnings of the French Alps (well most days, when it is not misty or foggy). If I could figure out how to put up pics here, I would show you.  I realize that the day that I stop appreciating the scenery is the day I need to pack up and move.
> 
> That sound stunning!  I'm so jealous I could cry!
> 
> Happy to have made it nearly half way through the week already. Phew.
> 
> Recipe sharing time:  simple salmon that I made last night. Grilled the salmon with a little black pepper and lemon juice. Topping made of chopped tomatoes and chopped fennel that was lightly sauted in teaspon of veg Oil and plenty of lemon juice. Simple and TASTY
> 
> Have a great day Donalds!!
> 
> Christopher



YUM!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Wednesday Feb 8, 2012 QOTD:
> 
> Challenge #6- Indulge in a treat that fits into your plan!!!!!
> 
> What is your favorite treat to indulge into at WDW or DL and does it fit into your plan???????



I had a Skinny Cow cone last night..... definitely something I'm trying to eliminate from my diet (too much of a "Franken-food"), but I must be in the throws of PMS right now because I am just craving, craving, craving~! 

Too many treats at WDW to mention, but I'll throw out a few that came to mind immediately...... Mickey Bars, cheesecake from the French bakery at Epcot, carmel apples from the Main Street Confectionary, Dole Whips, the cinnamon  roll bread pudding at Goofy's Kitchen in DL..... that is most of what comes to mind.  Fit into my plan??? Yeah, right!! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> No you are so right Pam.  We recently called Children & Youth on a family.  We have been trying to help them and their two extremely morbid obese children for 2 years.  Everytime they came in they gained more weight.  They have high bloodpressure, fatty liver, borderline diabetes, etc.  The last visit the doctor basically flat out told the parents (w/out the kids around) that if they dont do something to help them get healthier they are going to loose their children at an early age.  We thought that would have got them thinking that it really is important.  They continued to hang up on our nurse when she would call, didnt go for endocrine eval, didnt see the nutritionist, no showed our appts, and didnt go for lab work.  We called C&Y on them and the mom called us saying she really didnt think it was that big of a deal.  ummm hello......  so now it seems like she is at least attempting to do the things we asked them to do as far as labs and visits but hopefully someone can help these children.  It is so sad.
> 
> Very sad..... glad you and your office were able to call the authorities.
> 
> 
> My favorite treat is the mickey bar.  I looked it up and its 131 calories according to an internet source so I am thinking it is definitely a treat I can incorporate into my day since I will be walking so much at disney.
> 
> Ummm... not quite! Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but try 330 calories and 22 grams of fat!!  Gotta walk a lot of miles to work off that!  (Got the numbers from a recent Mickey bar wrapper, so I know they are accurate.)
> 
> **********************************************************
> 
> Well I am glad to see you are all back with me.  I came down with the cold everyone else in my house has been dealing with.  Dh is home sick today because he feels all achy with it.  I feel like I need to just lay down but I will just force myself to get through the day.  If I perk up a bit I may still go to the gym later to run but if not I guess I will take the night off.  Tom also has arrived which I am sure is not helping the issue.  He also looks to be derailing me from my weekly goal this week.  I am trying to drink lots of water this week to flush it all out of me but I still am feeling bloated all over.  Sorry Chris for the womenly details.
> 
> Have a good day!!!!!!!!!!!



Drink, drink, drink!



D73 said:


> Oh how can a question be so easy and so hard at the same time??
> 
> THat is exactly what I was thinking!!
> 
> Magic Kingdom:  Main Street Bakery: Ice Cream Cookie Sandwhich (two cookies of your choices with large scoop of vanilla ice cream in the middle
> 
> EPCOT: I have not done it yet but am determined to try something a the Werthers shop in Germany Pavillion....thus far I have only looked...OK drooled.
> 
> DHS: Carrot cake Cookie with Cream Cheese Filling at the Writer's Stop
> 
> AK:  The plum wine at the bar at Yak and Yeti is wonderful. Nice spice to it.
> 
> Resort: AK Lodge: The Cappacino Cream desert at Sanaa which now runs a close second to the Zebra Domes at Boma
> 
> Definitely not on plan at all........Ouch.......now I see why I am on this journey of better health......
> 
> Ok, time for some celery while I think of healthier choices for next visit.  Hee hee.



Isn't it funny how different folks have so very different things that appeal to them.  Your list actually sounds a bit icky to me!  I don't like ice cream and cake or ice cream and cookies together, I don't care at ALL for carrot cake, I don't drink much wine, and honestly the cappucino cream dessert doesn't sound appealing.  I've heard a lot about Zebra Domes, but never had one.  I'll bet my list doesn't appeal to you either.  Different strokes (or desserts) for different folks!!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Have to say I agree with both you and Pamela here. Hopefully the kids get to live long enough to start making informed choices for themselves but with no parental leadership it will be so much harder for them.
> 
> But to make INFORMED choices they have to have the RIGHT information.... and being brought up with these obviously BAD choices, they will STRUGGLE with this for the rest of their lives, I'm SURE!!
> 
> 
> Oh that is such good value 131 calories for a great big chocolatey ice-cream bar! Yum
> 
> Please see my above true-but-sad information about our beloved Mickey bars!
> 
> Just remembered something-you guys were talking about a game a while back called "apples to apples". What is that? Does it involve actual apples? Just curious



Today's PSA - "No actual apples are harmed in the playing of this game."   Nope... not sure how the name has much to do with the game.  



D73 said:


> I can hopefully redeem myself with a report of my treat for the week.  On plan with a single scoop of low fat no sugar vanilla ice cream.
> 
> Phew! I feel slightly better now. I hope I don't send anyone running for the sweets after my previous list. Quick......grab a glass of water to fight that craving.



Thanks for the warning!



jillbur said:


> Maybe the question should be: Can anyone figure out how to make a Dole Whip at home  If so, please share!
> 
> Jill



Check out around the DIS boards.... I know there has been plenty of chatter over the years about it.  I see someone mentioned buying the mix.  But I've also heard about good recipes for "homemade" Dole whips.



belledreamer said:


> The Cinnamon Roll at the bakery in the Magic Kingdom!!  Doesn't fit in my plan at all, but my DM and I usually split it and I'll eat some grapes along with it.
> 
> I also love the cream cheese pretzel but I'm not sharing that.



Again.... different strokes for different folks!  Neither of these would call to me..... although the previously mentioned cinnamon roll bread pudding SCREAMS my name! 



jillbur said:


> Hmmm this is a tough one since there are so many yummy treats! I doubt any fit into my plan. I think the best thing I had last trip was the O'Hana bread pudding. I'm not a huge bread pudding fan, but this was like a piece of heaven in my mouth. Good thing I don't live closer and it's a rare treat since we go only every other year.
> 
> Not sure I should even say this but.....
> 
> I tried an O'Hana bread pudding recipe I found on AllEars.net at Christmas time.  It was VERY GOOD, but super rich and TOO sweet.  When I make it again (only at a holiday or something) I will definitely be cutting back on the sugar.  Never had the "real" O'Hana bread pudding, so not sure how it compares though.
> 
> I hope you feel better. I had the sore throat, runny nose and aches. I ended up feeling better after 3 good nights of sleep (fell asleep around 8:30).
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Not much going on with me. I am totally on plan today and drinking so much water. I am actually looking forward to spinning since I know it's a kick butt workout and I slacked a little this week. We just had so much going on and I didn't feel well, but "no excuses," right?.
> 
> Jill



I need a good butt-kicking workout today, but not sure it is going to happen.  How did spinning go??



mikamah said:


> The mickey bar is my absolute favorite treat too!!  I see I am not alone.  I thought it was closer to 300 calories though, and even then I still must fit one or two, or maybe 3 in each trip.    When I go on vacation, I tend to be more active, and concious of what i eat, stay away from fried foods and try to get my water in, but enjoy the special foods and drinks where we are at.  The other key for me is day one when I return from wdw I need to get right back on track.
> I saw this blog about mickey bars if anyone is interested.
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2010/11/15/snack-series-the-mickey-premium-bar/
> 
> 
> Oooohhh....gotta check that blog out!!  And you're right.... it is MUCH closer to 300 calories!!  See what I said above.
> 
> Thanks Pamela.  I was excited to see my name up there again, and surprised I had 2 good weeks in a row.  Tracking has really been a key element for me.  I have only missed about 3 days since jan 1, and planning on keeping it up.  I stopped doing ww points for a while to see how I could do on my own.  I find that because I don't have the max points to go over, I don't go over and I don't feel like I have failed.  When I was doing ww, if I went over points and was out of flex points one day, if I then went over daily points the next day, it was depressing and I was feeling bad for multiple days, but now when I go overboard, the next day is a new day, and it seems to be working better.  I may go back to ww at some point but for now, this is working.  I saw you are making roasted cauliflower, that is my new favorite lately.  I like to over cook it a little, so it's brown and crisp on the outside, and it is so good.  I think it's surpassed brussel sprouts as my favorite vegie.
> 
> 
> So I was RIGHT!!    How many times have I said that one of the HUGE keys to my success has been TRACKING MY FOODS!!??
> 
> Love the cauliflower a little browned around the edges!
> 
> I'd say sunrises and sunsets are my favorite, anywhere, but especially over water.  I've always loved taking sunrise and sunset pics, like the sunset in Epcot from mexico looking over the lake, our balcony in Cabo looked over the ocean and we saw a gorgeous sunrise every morning, the camps we've stayed in at Sebago look east and we will usually catch a sunrise or two on the lake, in the evening sitting on the beach as the sun sets behind us, and reflects on the lake it's so beautiful, and even on my morning walks lately as the days get longer, I can see the sun beginnning to rise over the trees on the horizon, and it really does make my day.
> 
> A big congrats to all our top losers this week, and to all of us here for all our hard work and dedication.  We can do this!!!
> 
> Thank you Sue for all your hard work as weighkeeper.
> 
> Have a great night everyone!!



What is it about sunrises and sunsets on a lake that are just so spectacular!??



amykathleen2005 said:


> Hmmm I like the strawberry soup (although last time I had it I felt like puking afterwards....). Also a Mickey Bar, a Pineapple Float and an Edy's Pineapple bar. The float and bar I could have relatively guilt free as they aren't all that bad for you. The Mickey Bar I share with my husband (he is a type 1 diabetic so he really can't indulge in a whole one himself). So I think they can all fit in the plan.



I used to be able to share a Mickey bar with the kids, but on our last few trips they did NOT want to share, so I had to eat a whole one all by myself....WOOHOO!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> This cold i have is really kicking my butt tonight but i wanted to come on and post tomorrows  QOTD since i have work meetings scheduled all morning tomorrow.
> 
> Feel better soon! Hope the meetings aren't too draining and boring.
> 
> I'm feeling like my throat is getting a bit scratchy, which wouldn't be surprising since DD is sick (just in time for championship meets this weekend.).  But I'm going to ignore the throat and it will go away, right??
> 
> Thursday Feb 9 QOTD
> 
> challenge #7 is to monitor the sodium  in your diet for one day.
> 
> What are some ways you can lessen the sodium in your diet today?



I have NEVER, EVER, had to or tried to watch my sodium.  That may change as I get older, but I've never had an issue with water retention, bloating, or high blood pressure.... even when I was pregnant.  

I don't eat much canned food except for beans and tomatoes.  I buy fat-free refried beans (so much easier than making my own) and sometimes use other canned beans when I haven't planned ahead enough to soak/cook my own.  I try to avoid lots of canned foods because of the BPA in the can liners.  I've started trying to buy tomatoes in those pouches or cartons.

When I do use canned beans or canned veggies (other than tomatoe) I usually rinse them.... to hopefully lessen the BPA and reduce the sodium.

We eat almost NO processed foods, so I don't have to worry about the sodium in that.  The occasional pouch of Idahoan instant potatoes (and that is for the kids, not me), and a rare can of soup in a recipe.  That's about it for high sodium processed foods.




4HOLIDAYS said:


> QOTD---2/8   WDW treats--Fav would be a dole whip, at home I make my son a version to tide him over with a small can of dole pineapple juice and low fat frozen vanilla yogurt in a tall sundae glass, not as good but still yummy.
> 
> MMMM!  Sounds delish!  I need to try this at home!
> 
> We(mostly my 2DS but I steal a bite here and there) also always have glazed almonds, kaki gori, icecream(all kinds), big choc chip cokies, funnel cake...
> 
> I have to say it was so much harder at the food and wine fest in Oct..I wante the food moret han the treats and it was quite tasty.



That's why I visit during the Flower and Garden Festival.... can't eat the roses!!



buzz5985 said:


> Order the powder from Hawaii, make in your ice cream maker.  That's what we do.
> 
> La,la,la,la (she says with her fingers in her ears) I don't see/hear this!!
> 
> I met Richard.  Back in the early 80's he had aerobic studio's called "Anatamy Asylum".  He went around at the openings.  Sat with each person.  It was great.
> 
> I read his biography this past fall.  It kind of glossed over some of the things I thought it would definitely talk about, but it was interesting and very positive and upbeat, as you would expect from a person like him!
> 
> My DS was diagnosed with borderline ADHD in Kindergarten.  He was already receiving accomodations by 1st grade.  Nothing major - sitting in the front of the class, being allowed to pass out papers, etc to help him get up and move.  He also qualified for a special reading program by having the IEP in place - that worked wonders for him.  By the time he was in 4th grade he tested out of his IEP.  We tried the "diet" route and wished it had been that easy.  But no such luck.  We eat very little processed foods.  I make my own bread, I cook from scratch every meal.  I don't even buy frozen vegies.  With medication and behavior modification (I recommend Magic 1 - 2 - 3, great strategies that still work even in the teenage years) he is doing great.  He only takes the medication on school days.
> 
> Sounds like he is doing really well!
> 
> Sorry that I have been MIA.  I have been trying to update the front pages of the Donald and Mickey threads, throw in the slow boards, it's been awful.  But the 1st page should be up to date.
> 
> Thanks for keeping things up to date!
> 
> Congratulations all you Loser!!!  I have not been doing my part for our numbers that's for sure - As Bob Harper would tell me - Janis your a big gal and your just not putting up big gal numbers!!!!   So I have been dragging us down!!!!  So the pity party is stopping - and I am hopping back on the wagon.  No More Excuses!!!!!
> 
> Is anyone watching the BL.  Am I the only one that if I could put my hand through the TV I would strangle Conda???  Please vote that girl off.
> 
> Janis




Janis... no matter how much or how little you are losing, you are definitely DOING YOUR PART for us!  And we all appreciate it!

I can't even TELL you the names that I am calling that girl from the privacy of my own room!  I am YELLING at the tv.... she is a PIECE OF WORK!  Yes, Adrian is a bit of a loud-mouth... he doesn't seem to know when to SHUT UP!  But HONESTLY.... that Conda is a WITCH! 

I'm watching season 6 right now on Netflix and must say that VICKY is another one that makes me go.



belledreamer said:


> Another victory today!  My floor length formal dress that I couldn't zip all the way up 2 years ago, fits!! We're doing the happy dance!  It is still a little bit tight in the chest, but still, it's better than it was 2 years ago.
> 
> WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOO!
> 
> Btw, notice the new icon? One of my favorite Lois and Clark moments from Season 1.



Must say I didn't notice immediately, but that Dean Cain is a bit dreamy, even to an old lady like myself!



akhaloha said:


> I have been watching BL and I agree with you about Conda!  She really has a chip on her shoulder.  *I am amazed they haven't voted her off yet*.
> 
> THEY WILL REGRET IT... mark my words!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around lately.  The boards have been so slow and I have been so busy at work.  I don't know if I mentioned it, but I work at my daughter's school.  I know many of you here are teachers and I know just how hard you work!
> 
> I work in the business office as the HR Manager, AP Manager and Payroll Manager.  We are a small school so the budget is tight.  I love it though.
> 
> This is our re-enrollment time and I am also responsible for all the student contracts.  We have about 680 students so it's really crazy right now.
> 
> I'm off to catch up now!



Sounds like you are super busy!  I can't imagine being responsible for all of that paper work for so many students!



D73 said:


> I have actually been cautious about my sodium intake since I started my program in January. I rarely directly put salt on things. I believe that it is important to be aware of how mch salt is in things that you are injesting, especially processed foods. One of the reasons that tey can sit on the shelf for so long is becasue they are full of sodium as a preservative.
> 
> So I have been striving to stick with whole foods as much as possible. I will haowever take today as a n opportunity to really read all the labels on the things that I do use that are not whole. I will also take a look at some of the other "used-to-haves" and see just how much sodium I used to injest regularly.
> 
> °°°°°°°°°°°°
> 
> Good Morning Donalds
> 
> We are over the hump and sailing toward another weekend. I hit my 15/50 countdown today which is really exciting. 15 days until Half term break (1 week) and 50 days until Spring Break (2 weeks).  I love countdowns.
> 
> It actually warmed up yesterday afternoon and was a balmy 20° F. Dreaming of the Spring Break is what I need to get me through the cold days. But Perhaps my body is burning a few extra calories to keep me warm.
> 
> Have a great day!!!
> 
> Christopher



That is what I try to remember when I am cold..... keeping my body warm is burning extra calories!!    

DD is currently counting down for her trip to Costa Rica.... we LOVE countdown calendars here in this house too!

*************

Happy Thursday friends!  I worked at the high school yesterday, got home with my kids about 3:45, warmed up the dinner I had made on Sunday (GO ME!), plus some broccoli, ate early, buzzed to the Y to drop DD for swim and ran errands (bought myself some new clothes from the clearance rack at Macy's! ), grabbed DD and raced home and helped DD by typing up some notes for her.  In bed late (11:10pm).... so no DIS time... sorry.

Today is another busy day, but I said no to work.  It is DS's last snowboarding lesson day and it is too hard to get him to the mountain on time if I am working.... they always say they will send me a replacement so I can leave on time, but the replacement is often very late.  

Hoping and praying for a good number on the scale tomorrow, as I've been good with my exercise all week, but had the munchies BAD this week and indulged in a few EXTRA points of nuts nearly every evening.  I'm still staying within my daily Points and using FLEX points for the nuts, but I don't usually lose well (or at all) if I use many of my FLEX points..... plus the munchy feeling tells me it might be PMS arriving (body is on NO schedule any more, due to my "advanced" age   ), so I'm taking a wait-and-see attitude for now.

Got to type up my menu plans for the next few weeks.  I did have some free time yesterday to get several weeks' worth written up yesterday during a slow point in the day.  

After doing my menus I need to hit the TM, shower, and pack up snacks and such for the mountain.  Then put the pork tenderloin in the oven and set the auto-start/auto-stop so that it is ready after I drop DD at the Y tonight.  Side of brown rice, since I made extra last night (and only DD ate it, so there is plenty!).   Not sure what veggie it will be... probably roasted broccoli and cauliflower, since I have both in the house that needs to be used.  

TTYL......................P


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Should have known 131 cals for a whole micky bar was too good to be true Ach well at least we got to dream for a little while
Maybe I can persuade my kids to just let me eat 1 ear next time-thats bound to be closer to the 100 calorie mark. Doubt they'll want to share though so I make just have to suck it up and eat a whole 1 by myself


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Awww pooh i searched mickey bar calories on the w3b and thats what i found. I searched my fitness pal now and got the real #. Thanks pam for the correction. That is a bummer.

I came home early again because i am still very sick. Im sorry for no replies but i am wiped out.

I hope you all are having a god day


----------



## jillbur

mommyof2Pirates said:


> This cold i have is really kicking my butt tonight but i wanted to come on and post tomorrows  QOTD since i have work meetings scheduled all morning tomorrow.
> 
> Thursday Feb 9 QOTD
> 
> challenge #7 is to monitor the sodium  in your diet for one day.
> 
> What are some ways you can lessen the sodium in your diet today?



Hope you're feeling better today 

I am eating whole foods instead of processed and checking labels.




buzz5985 said:


> Order the powder from Hawaii, make in your ice cream maker.  That's what we do.
> 
> Janis



Ohhhhh....I will look for that! Thanks!




pjlla said:


> Check out around the DIS boards.... I know there has been plenty of chatter over the years about it.  I see someone mentioned buying the mix.  But I've also heard about good recipes for "homemade" Dole whips.
> 
> I need a good butt-kicking workout today, but not sure it is going to happen.  How did spinning go??
> 
> Got to type up my menu plans for the next few weeks.  I did have some free time yesterday to get several weeks' worth written up yesterday during a slow point in the day.
> 
> TTYL......................P



I love looking up recipes from Disney. I saw the 'Ohana bread pudding one, but it looked like too much to just whip up lol. I may try it, though.

Spinning was much easier this week than last week. I really enjoy it since I'm not out running too much right now. And, I found out my gym has some padded seats, so my butt doesn't hurt so much today 

Thanks for the reminder to start menu planning. I usually only do a weekly menu, but I still need to look at ads and start my list.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I hope everyone is having a healthy day. I can't believe weigh in is tomorrow already! I'm hoping for a loss since I was a maintain last week. It's so tough when I want to lose about 10 more pounds. That last 10 is *tough*!! But, I'm going to keep trying and I may need to adjust my eating a little (less carbs). We'll see what tomorrow brings.

Heading to the gym later then I have to do some ironing and discuss money with DH. We actually are getting money back from our taxes (he went back to school full-time and we made less since he's only working 36 hrs/week instead of 40). We need to figure out what's best for this little extra. 

I'm hoping to stay up past 8:30 tonight, but it's been so hard all week. The cold I had really whooped me. Maybe I'll get my sleep schedule back on track this weekend. Hopefully, I'll be back to check in later...or I'll be asleep 

Jill


----------



## liesel

Good afternoon Donalds!

Sorry I have been MIA for a while, I went to DL last weekend and completed my first half marathon, the Tink half!  It was an amazing weekend.  For anyone considering doing a Disney race, you should definitely go for it.  When I did my first BL challenge Sept 2010 I could not even imagine doing this and now I can't wait for another race.  Thanks to everyone for your support and well wishes.

*Lindsay* Thanks so much for coaching this week and I hope you feel better soon.  I looked at a Mickey bar wrapper last year to get the calorie info and I believe it was 330-it looks like Pamela confirmed this.  Sorry!

Congrats to all the losers and maintainers this week-it looks like everyone is doing a fantastic job!  I came down with a cold after getting back home and really need to get back into the swing of things.  I hope everyone is having a wonderful week!


----------



## jillbur

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Awww pooh i searched mickey bar calories on the w3b and thats what i found. I searched my fitness pal now and got the real #. Thanks pam for the correction. That is a bummer.
> 
> I came home early again because i am still very sick. Im sorry for no replies but i am wiped out.
> 
> I hope you all are having a god day




So sorry you aren't feeling better. Try to rest and relax. 

Jill


----------



## jillbur

liesel said:


> Good afternoon Donalds!
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA for a while, I went to DL last weekend and completed my first half marathon, the Tink half!  It was an amazing weekend.  For anyone considering doing a Disney race, you should definitely go for it.  When I did my first BL challenge Sept 2010 I could not even imagine doing this and now I can't wait for another race.  Thanks to everyone for your support and well wishes.




Congrats!! I'm glad you had a good time. And, welcome back to the boards!

Jill


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

buzz5985 said:


> Is anyone watching the BL.  Am I the only one that if I could put my hand through the TV I would strangle Conda???  Please vote that girl off.
> Janis



Hahaa!!  I am totally with you on Conda!!  She does not seem like a nice person at all, and then she has the nerve to sit there and say Adrian should go home because he brings too much drama and they don't need that there!!  Really?!?!  If she wins, I'll be very sad.  
~Lynda


----------



## buzz5985

Well, we have completed our first measure-in for the WIN! Challenge. 
YAY!

I know that some people were feeling a little discouraged at their numbers, but really, any progress is GREAT! Feel free to join at any time, whether it is a WIN week or not. Our next WIN! measure-in will be March 1.

Please remember to send in the TOTAL of your measurements rather than the five individual measurements. Thank you!

Our Top Ten for Team Donald - 

#10.  virataMama4	 =  -1.49% 
#9.  GoofyPredsFan = -2.44%
#8.  momofdjc = 	     -2.52% 
#7.  cjdj4 = 	-3.23% 
#6.  jujubee727= 	-3.23%
#5.  6Smiles = 	-3.26%
#4.  mommyof2Pirates = -3.33% 
#3.  Disneluvr   =  -3.39%
#2.  luvpoohandcompany =  -4.09% 
#1.  klmrph	9.46 

and the winner for Team Donald is.............................
klmrph with 9.46% lost!!!!!  
__________________

Our Top Six for Team Mickey 

#6.  glss1/2fll =   -1.69%
#5.  myweegirls =  -1.75%
#4.  candlelady =  -1.96%
#3.  Debbie  =  -2.13%
#2.  KDIPIAZZ =  	-2.16%

and the winner for Team Mickey is.............................

DMSlush	with 6.25% lost!!!!!!!


----------



## pjlla

liesel said:


> Good afternoon Donalds!
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA for a while, I went to DL last weekend and completed my first half marathon, the Tink half!  It was an amazing weekend.  For anyone considering doing a Disney race, you should definitely go for it.  When I did my first BL challenge Sept 2010 I could not even imagine doing this and now I can't wait for another race.  Thanks to everyone for your support and well wishes.
> 
> *Lindsay* Thanks so much for coaching this week and I hope you feel better soon.  I looked at a Mickey bar wrapper last year to get the calorie info and I believe it was 330-it looks like Pamela confirmed this.  Sorry!
> 
> Congrats to all the losers and maintainers this week-it looks like everyone is doing a fantastic job!  I came down with a cold after getting back home and really need to get back into the swing of things.  I hope everyone is having a wonderful week!



Congrats on the Tink! We got good reports from Kathy and Maria while you were gone.



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Should have known 131 cals for a whole micky bar was too good to be true Ach well at least we got to dream for a little while
> Maybe I can persuade my kids to just let me eat 1 ear next time-thats bound to be closer to the 100 calorie mark. Doubt they'll want to share though so I make just have to suck it up and eat a whole 1 by myself



Yup....gonna have to suffer and have a whole one yourself!  I used to get away with stealing an "ear" from my kids, but no more.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Awww pooh i searched mickey bar calories on the w3b and thats what i found. I searched my fitness pal now and got the real #. Thanks pam for the correction. That is a bummer.
> 
> I came home early again because i am still very sick. Im sorry for no replies but i am wiped out.
> 
> I hope you all are having a god day



Get some rest and a cup of tea....feel better soon!



jillbur said:


> I love looking up recipes from Disney. I saw the 'Ohana bread pudding one, but it looked like too much to just whip up lol. I may try it, though.
> 
> Spinning was much easier this week than last week. I really enjoy it since I'm not out running too much right now. And, I found out my gym has some padded seats, so my butt doesn't hurt so much today
> 
> Thanks for the reminder to start menu planning. I usually only do a weekly menu, but I still need to look at ads and start my list.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I hope everyone is having a healthy day. I can't believe weigh in is tomorrow already! I'm hoping for a loss since I was a maintain last week. It's so tough when I want to lose about 10 more pounds. That last 10 is *tough*!! But, I'm going to keep trying and I may need to adjust my eating a little (less carbs). We'll see what tomorrow brings.
> 
> Heading to the gym later then I have to do some ironing and discuss money with DH. We actually are getting money back from our taxes (he went back to school full-time and we made less since he's only working 36 hrs/week instead of 40). We need to figure out what's best for this little extra.
> 
> I'm hoping to stay up past 8:30 tonight, but it's been so hard all week. The cold I had really whooped me. Maybe I'll get my sleep schedule back on track this weekend. Hopefully, I'll be back to check in later...or I'll be asleep
> 
> Jill



Hate to admit it but the bread pudding was very easy....the only real time it took was drying the bread in the oven ahead of time.

I agree...the last ten pounds are so stubborn!

*************

Chatting from lovely Pat's Peak ski area.  DS has his last snow boarding lesson today. it's actually really beautiful up here today...not terribly cold.

I was working on my menus this morning but DH pulled me to help with a project, so I never finished.  Hopefully I won't get called to work tomorrow and I can finish it up.

Waterbed parts are supposed to come today so hopefully we can get it set up and be sleeping on it tonite....tomorrow at the latest.

I'm up next for coaching so I've gotta go work on my list of questions! TTYL.............P


----------



## ::Snow_White::

QOTD Wed: On vacation I've decided not to count calories and indulge. I can always get back on track when I get home! My favorite thing to eat is a mickey mouse ice cream sandwich. I hardly ever eat ice cream so it's a nice treat!

QOTD Thursday: I don't ever put salt on things like french fries, so I guess I would just need to read the labels.

----
STILL have yet to catch up. This week has been up and down. I had my appointment with the dietician today and I was extremely dissapointed. I paid a weeks worth of gas money and was there for an hour and didn't come away with any new information except for a government ran website that was interesting. I assumed they would help me make a meal plan tell me how much of what I should eat, help me with being vegetarian, etc. We spent half of the hour answering questions about my daily life and the other half with "You should eat more vegetables, fruit, and beans." That was it. Everything that I was told I had already learned/knew. This is the third time I've paid for a university health service and was dissapointed.

Anyway. I know I've gained weight this week even though I've been about 200-500 calories UNDER everyday after exercise, I can feel it and weighed at the dieticians office. This week hasn't been tough in a health or fitness aspect but just demotivating. 

I had lunch with a friend at a thai restaurant and ordered noodles with tofu. They usually have salad to begin but today they brought out some kind of soup. I was leery but then took a sip and I knew it had to have been chicken broth. Sure enough I asked and that is what it was. Can't be too upset since I didn't tell them I was vegetarian, but it's still kind of a kick in the stomach since I'm sort of an all-or-nothing girl when it comes to certain decisions.

On the bright side I visited a whole foods store today and finally found this vegan cheese that I've seen on online recipes and some quinoa. However money has been stressing me out and it's really hard to afford the food that I want.

Blah, overall not feeling great today. Hopefully I feel better tomorrow, and maybe I can finally get caught up with everyone THIS weekend. Have a 2 mile run tonight so maybe that will lift my mood.

Hope you are all having a wonderful day!!


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Week 7: Beauty and the Beast- Live on Stage, The France Pavillion, and Server AmusantTM

Belle is someone I adore. She has passion and compassion. She is also an avid reader and a planner/thinker. These are attributes that research shows leads to successful weight loss and are perfect for this week because its Back to Basics! With Belle in mind, here are this weeks Healthy Habits.

This weeks 4 Healthy Habits are:

1. Yep, Back to Basics means we are drinking water. Youll need plenty of water to help offset the desserts offered in France. *Your Habit is to drink at least 64 oz. of water per day.* You can count up to 8 oz. of tea or coffee toward your total for the day. 

2. We are journaling this week! *Each day, write down everything you eat, its portion size, AND one nutritional aspect of it.* You can record carbs, calories, points, fat, protein, or anything else you WISH to monitor this week.

3. Like Belle, we are going to read this week. *Each day, read about something health related.*. It can be a new recipe that has a full serving of veggies in it, a workout that burns 200 calories, or a stress-busting technique. I encourage you to read what you choose.

4. Belle has unlimited passion for life and amazing, admirable compassion for others. It is so important that we have this compassion for ourselves. Belle truly has the Beauty from inside. *At the end of the day, write down or talk to yourself about at least one positive aspect of your day.* It doesnt have to be long or detailed, but I know for me, it helps to be specific. For example, if eating breakfast is usually a change, a good, specific, positive part of your day is I ate breakfast today. My hope is that by the end of the week, you are saying something like I ate a banana and some yogurt for breakfast today.

Mini-Challenges
1. Be Our Guest: Plan *one* 3-course meal that incorporates whole grains, a full serving of veggies, lean protein(s), and at least ½ serving of fruit and/or dairy. Your 3 courses should be a salad/appetizer course, followed by an entrée, and then dessert. Set the table so that you feel honored, regal-like, and indulge in a meal that is satisfying and op plan.

2. *Plan your exercise for the remainder of the month of February*.

*Note: This week is from Friday, 2/10 to Thursday, 2/16. The total possible points one can earn is 30.*

As always, please feel free to PM me with any questions or ask on the thread!

(I wasn't feeling very creative tonight, so I reused from our last challenge.)


----------



## pjlla

::Snow_White:: said:


> QOTD Wed: On vacation I've decided not to count calories and indulge. I can always get back on track when I get home! My favorite thing to eat is a mickey mouse ice cream sandwich. I hardly ever eat ice cream so it's a nice treat!
> 
> QOTD Thursday: I don't ever put salt on things like french fries, so I guess I would just need to read the labels.
> 
> I've read that we get the majority of our salt from the salt "IN" foods, rather than the salt we add on top, so you definitely will have to be reading labels.  I  get stunned when I happen to read the sodium content of certain foods that don't taste overly salty to me... canned soup, V-8 juice just to name a few.
> 
> ----
> STILL have yet to catch up. This week has been up and down. I had my appointment with the dietician today and I was extremely dissapointed. I paid a weeks worth of gas money and was there for an hour and didn't come away with any new information except for a government ran website that was interesting. I assumed they would help me make a meal plan tell me how much of what I should eat, help me with being vegetarian, etc. We spent half of the hour answering questions about my daily life and the other half with "You should eat more vegetables, fruit, and beans." That was it. Everything that I was told I had already learned/knew. This is the third time I've paid for a university health service and was dissapointed.
> 
> That is very disappointing.  Most people wouldn't need an RD to tell them to eat more fruits, veggies, and beans.... I'd be happy to tell you that for free!  How about looking into a holistic nutritionist? Or someone who specializes in the dietary needs of vegetarians and vegans??
> 
> Anyway. I know I've gained weight this week even though I've been about 200-500 calories UNDER everyday after exercise, I can feel it and weighed at the dieticians office. This week hasn't been tough in a health or fitness aspect but just demotivating.
> 
> Sorry that you feel this way..... hopefully you will be pleasantly surprised tomorrow.
> 
> I had lunch with a friend at a thai restaurant and ordered noodles with tofu. They usually have salad to begin but today they brought out some kind of soup. I was leery but then took a sip and I knew it had to have been chicken broth. Sure enough I asked and that is what it was. Can't be too upset since I didn't tell them I was vegetarian, but it's still kind of a kick in the stomach since I'm sort of an all-or-nothing girl when it comes to certain decisions.
> 
> Sorry about this.  Guess you can't get mad at them if you didn't tell them you were a vegetarian, but it is still maddening.
> 
> On the bright side I visited a whole foods store today and finally found this vegan cheese that I've seen on online recipes and some quinoa. However money has been stressing me out and it's really hard to afford the food that I want.
> 
> Blah, overall not feeling great today. Hopefully I feel better tomorrow, and maybe I can finally get caught up with everyone THIS weekend. Have a 2 mile run tonight so maybe that will lift my mood.
> 
> Hope you are all having a wonderful day!!



Try to skimp on the budget on other things that maybe aren't as important as your food selections.  Skip a movie or a few lattes or maybe a manicure to make up for the extra you need to spend on GOOD, HEALTHY, VEGETARIAN foods.


~~~~~~~~~~~~

Evening friends!

Dinner is done and cleaned up.... just waiting for DD to call for us to meet the carpool.  DH is currently filling the waterbed tubes.  If he is done by the time I am back with DD I will make up the bed and we will sleep on it tonight.  Otherwise I'm going to tell him I'll finish it up tomorrow.  One more night on the couch won't kill him, right??

I really want a treat tonight, but trying to decide what it should be.  I did really well today and have plenty of points left, but I don't want to eat anything too carby or salty. Nuts are low carb but salty.... and a Vitamuffin is low salt, but carby.  Maybe I'll settle for a cup of tea and an apple for tonight.  

I"ll be on early with tomorrow's QOTD. It will be a quicky drive-by posting.  If I am NOT working I will be back shortly afterward to chat.  Otherwise I won't be on until after school probably.

See you in the morning.....................P


----------



## pjlla

cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Week 7: Beauty and the Beast- Live on Stage, The France Pavillion, and Server AmusantTM
> 
> Belle is someone I adore. She has passion and compassion. She is also an avid reader and a planner/thinker. These are attributes that research shows leads to successful weight loss and are perfect for this week because its Back to Basics! With Belle in mind, here are this weeks Healthy Habits.
> 
> This weeks 4 Healthy Habits are:
> 
> 1. Yep, Back to Basics means we are drinking water. Youll need plenty of water to help offset the desserts offered in France. *Your Habit is to drink at least 64 oz. of water per day.* You can count up to 8 oz. of tea or coffee toward your total for the day.
> 
> 2. We are journaling this week! *Each day, write down everything you eat, its portion size, AND one nutritional aspect of it.* You can record carbs, calories, points, fat, protein, or anything else you WISH to monitor this week.
> 
> 3. Like Belle, we are going to read this week. *Each day, read about something health related.*. It can be a new recipe that has a full serving of veggies in it, a workout that burns 200 calories, or a stress-busting technique. I encourage you to read what you choose.
> 
> 4. Belle has unlimited passion for life and amazing, admirable compassion for others. It is so important that we have this compassion for ourselves. Belle truly has the Beauty from inside. *At the end of the day, write down or talk to yourself about at least one positive aspect of your day.* It doesnt have to be long or detailed, but I know for me, it helps to be specific. For example, if eating breakfast is usually a change, a good, specific, positive part of your day is I ate breakfast today. My hope is that by the end of the week, you are saying something like I ate a banana and some yogurt for breakfast today.
> 
> Mini-Challenges
> 1. Be Our Guest: Plan *one* 3-course meal that incorporates whole grains, a full serving of veggies, lean protein(s), and at least ½ serving of fruit and/or dairy. Your 3 courses should be a salad/appetizer course, followed by an entrée, and then dessert. Set the table so that you feel honored, regal-like, and indulge in a meal that is satisfying and op plan.
> 
> 2. *Plan your exercise for the remainder of the month of February*.
> 
> *Note: This week is from Friday, 2/10 to Thursday, 2/16. The total possible points one can earn is 30.*
> 
> As always, please feel free to PM me with any questions or ask on the thread!
> 
> *(I wasn't feeling very creative tonight, so I reused from our last challenge.)*



It's called RECYCLING and it is a very good thing!!  

Thanks for such a fun HH this week!.........................P


----------



## buzz5985

pjlla said:


> I can't even TELL you the names that I am calling that girl from the privacy of my own room!  I am YELLING at the tv.... she is a PIECE OF WORK!  Yes, Adrian is a bit of a loud-mouth... he doesn't seem to know when to SHUT UP!  But HONESTLY.... that Conda is a WITCH!
> 
> I'm watching season 6 right now on Netflix and must say that VICKY is another one that makes me go.




I remember that season.  Who was the other one??  Heba and her DH??  Awful people.  The season finale is the BEST!!!!



liesel said:


> Good afternoon Donalds!
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA for a while, I went to DL last weekend and completed my first half marathon, the Tink half!  It was an amazing weekend.  For anyone considering doing a Disney race, you should definitely go for it.  When I did my first BL challenge Sept 2010 I could not even imagine doing this and now I can't wait for another race.  Thanks to everyone for your support and well wishes.
> 
> *Lindsay* Thanks so much for coaching this week and I hope you feel better soon.  I looked at a Mickey bar wrapper last year to get the calorie info and I believe it was 330-it looks like Pamela confirmed this.  Sorry!
> 
> Congrats to all the losers and maintainers this week-it looks like everyone is doing a fantastic job!  I came down with a cold after getting back home and really need to get back into the swing of things.  I hope everyone is having a wonderful week!



Congratulations on your marathon.

Janis


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

buzz5985 said:


> Well, we have completed our first measure-in for the WIN! Challenge.
> YAY!
> 
> I know that some people were feeling a little discouraged at their numbers, but really, any progress is GREAT! Feel free to join at any time, whether it is a WIN week or not. Our next WIN! measure-in will be March 1.
> 
> Please remember to send in the TOTAL of your measurements rather than the five individual measurements. Thank you!
> 
> Our Top Ten for Team Donald -
> 
> #10.  virataMama4	 =  -1.49%
> #9.  GoofyPredsFan = -2.44%
> #8.  momofdjc = 	     -2.52%
> #7.  cjdj4 = 	-3.23%
> #6.  jujubee727= 	-3.23%
> #5.  6Smiles = 	-3.26%
> #4.  mommyof2Pirates = -3.33%
> #3.  Disneluvr   =  -3.39%
> #2.  luvpoohandcompany =  -4.09%
> #1.  klmrph	9.46
> 
> and the winner for Team Donald is.............................
> klmrph with 9.46% lost!!!!!
> __________________
> 
> Our Top Six for Team Mickey
> 
> #6.  glss1/2fll =   -1.69%
> #5.  myweegirls =  -1.75%
> #4.  candlelady =  -1.96%
> #3.  Debbie  =  -2.13%
> #2.  KDIPIAZZ =  	-2.16%
> 
> and the winner for Team Mickey is.............................
> 
> DMSlush	with 6.25% lost!!!!!!!



WOW!! These are some amazing numbers!  I was thinking I did something wrong because my number was actually smaller, but mine was small compared to most of these!!  Congrats to all, that is awesome!!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

buzz5985 said:


> Well, we have completed our first measure-in for the WIN! Challenge.
> YAY!
> 
> I know that some people were feeling a little discouraged at their numbers, but really, any progress is GREAT! Feel free to join at any time, whether it is a WIN week or not. Our next WIN! measure-in will be March 1.
> 
> Please remember to send in the TOTAL of your measurements rather than the five individual measurements. Thank you!
> 
> Our Top Ten for Team Donald -
> 
> #10.  virataMama4	 =  -1.49%
> #9.  GoofyPredsFan = -2.44%
> #8.  momofdjc = 	     -2.52%
> #7.  cjdj4 = 	-3.23%
> #6.  jujubee727= 	-3.23%
> #5.  6Smiles = 	-3.26%
> #4.  mommyof2Pirates = -3.33%
> #3.  Disneluvr   =  -3.39%
> #2.  luvpoohandcompany =  -4.09%
> #1.  klmrph	9.46
> 
> and the winner for Team Donald is.............................
> klmrph with 9.46% lost!!!!!
> __________________
> 
> Our Top Six for Team Mickey
> 
> #6.  glss1/2fll =   -1.69%
> #5.  myweegirls =  -1.75%
> #4.  candlelady =  -1.96%
> #3.  Debbie  =  -2.13%
> #2.  KDIPIAZZ =  	-2.16%
> 
> and the winner for Team Mickey is.............................
> 
> DMSlush	with 6.25% lost!!!!!!!



Thanks so much for doing this Janis I'm delighted to have made it onto the list and would like to congratulate everyone else too



liesel said:


> Good afternoon Donalds!
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA for a while, I went to DL last weekend and completed my first half marathon, the Tink half!  It was an amazing weekend.  For anyone considering doing a Disney race, you should definitely go for it.  When I did my first BL challenge Sept 2010 I could not even imagine doing this and now I can't wait for another race.  Thanks to everyone for your support and well wishes.
> Congratulations on your marathon run
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the losers and maintainers this week-it looks like everyone is doing a fantastic job!  I came down with a cold after getting back home and really need to get back into the swing of things.  I hope everyone is having a wonderful week!


Hope you feel better soon



::Snow_White:: said:


> STILL have yet to catch up. This week has been up and down. I had my appointment with the dietician today and I was extremely dissapointed. I paid a weeks worth of gas money and was there for an hour and didn't come away with any new information except for a government ran website that was interesting. I assumed they would help me make a meal plan tell me how much of what I should eat, help me with being vegetarian, etc. We spent half of the hour answering questions about my daily life and the other half with "You should eat more vegetables, fruit, and beans." That was it. Everything that I was told I had already learned/knew. This is the third time I've paid for a university health service and was dissapointed.
> 
> Anyway. I know I've gained weight this week even though I've been about 200-500 calories UNDER everyday after exercise, I can feel it and weighed at the dieticians office. This week hasn't been tough in a health or fitness aspect but just demotivating.
> 
> Sorry your having a tough time.  Maybe the weigh-in wont be as bad as you think-fingers crossed for you!



I will be back later to chat but have to run do the school run now. Cheerio for now


----------



## donac

Good Friday morning everyone.  We made it to another Friday.   Good luck with everyone's weigh this morning. 

I am very happy that this crazy week is almost done.  I have a meeting at school to day and then a meeting for costumes tonight.  

Lisa Congrats on finishing the Tink Half.  That is a great accomplishment. 

I have been so busy at school I really don't have too much going on.  

Have a haapy and healthy day.


----------



## pjlla

buzz5985 said:


> I remember that season.  Who was the other one??  Heba and her DH??  Awful people.  The season finale is the BEST!!!!
> 
> Yup, Heba and her DH, Ed, who just made it back in the house the last episode.  I'm up to episode 11 and Vicky's DH (Brady) went home last week or the week before and she is Pi**ed!  I'm telling you, that woman has an EVIL look in her eye!  Bob Harper had her pegged as a "player" early on and he was right!
> 
> I'll probably end up watching the finale today on the TM or while folding laundry.... can't wait!  I never watched this particular season when it was new, so it is all new to me now.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your marathon.
> 
> Janis





donac said:


> Good Friday morning everyone.  We made it to another Friday.   Good luck with everyone's weigh this morning.
> 
> I am very happy that this crazy week is almost done.  I have a meeting at school to day and then a meeting for costumes tonight.
> 
> Lisa Congrats on finishing the Tink Half.  That is a great accomplishment.
> 
> I have been so busy at school I really don't have too much going on.
> 
> Have a haapy and healthy day.



Yup..... another week over and done. This year and especially this month are FLYING by!

Hopefully all of the costume drama from last year won't spill over.

BB in a minute.............P


----------



## pjlla

And happy Friday to everyone!

My name is Pamela and I will be your coach for the next 7 days!  

Just a quick note about myself.... I am a 40-something mostly SAHM to two sometimes delightful teens (DD 16 1/2, DS just turned 14), married to my DH for going on 20 years this spring.  I work as a substitute teacher occasionally....mostly elementary level, sometimes high school lately.

I struggled with my weight to some degree or another from about age 13.  I was never really big, but always thought of myself as the "fat girl" in high school, although looking back at photos I was really very average.

I lost weight in my 20's for my wedding but promptly put it all back plus some.  I yo-yo'ed through my late 20's and got pregnant with DD at age 30 and 180 pounds.  Then got pregnant with DS a few years later at about 190.... and finally hit my all-time high non-pregnant weight of 219 in about 2002.

Lost 40-ish pounds in 2003 and then struggled to keep it off, regaining about half.  Started this journey YET AGAIN in 2008 at exactly 200 pounds and haven't looked back yet.  I have been within a pound of my final goal of 128 pounds a few times, but haven't quite hit it, so I have decided that my goal is unrealistic and have changed my goal to a range of 130-133.  I was with my goal range for about a year and then finally got to 129 last spring.... but combine a trip to Disney with summer vacation and I was quickly above my goal range and have been struggling to get back there ever since.  But even if I never lose another pound, I am fairly satisfied where I am at.


QOTD for Friday, Feb. 10:

I'm writing a book called "Weight loss for Dummies".  I'd like contributions from folks like you who are taking part in this "journey", whether you are just starting out, mid-way to your goal, or cruising in maintenance.  Your contribution can be anywhere from one sentence to one paragraph.  

(P.S..... I like to imagine that a person struggling with their weight grabs the book at the store and flips open to ONE page.... and what they see on that page will determine whether they buy the book or not.... what if it is YOUR contribution they are seeing?  How compelling will it be??)


BONUS QOTD:  
If the Fairy Godmother could create one dessert for you that would be calorie-free FOREVER, what would it be??  Ice cream?? Cheesecake?  Chocolate chip cookies??  .....................................P


----------



## Mary•Poppins

QOTD - yesterday - I usually don't watch MY sodium level much.  I know that I am very sensitive to it.  I can put on two/three pounds the next day if I indulge in salty things.  Like yesterday, I treated myself to McDonald's fries ... but then drank lots of water.

My middle son had high blood pressure.  So I do watch it at home.  Since I cook dinner most night from scratch, we have minimum salt in our diets.  It is when I buy something processed that I notice how much sodium is in the food.

Thank you Lindsey for coaching this week! 



pjlla said:


> QOTD for Friday, Feb. 10:
> 
> I'm writing a book called "Weight loss for Dummies".  I'd like contributions from folks like you who are taking part in this "journey", whether you are just starting out, mid-way to your goal, or cruising in maintenance.  Your contribution can be anywhere from one sentence to one paragraph.
> 
> (P.S..... I like to imagine that a person struggling with their weight grabs the book at the store and flips open to ONE page.... and what they see on that page will determine whether they buy the book or not.... what if it is YOUR contribution they are seeing?  How compelling will it be??)
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> If the Fairy Godmother could create one dessert for you that would be calorie-free FOREVER, what would it be??  Ice cream?? Cheesecake?  Chocolate chip cookies??  .....................................P



Hmmm.... I think I would open with the positives of being at a healthy weight.  You have more energy, your body feels better and you mentally feel good about yourself.  

Fairy Godmother .... please bring me a calorie-free homemake chocolate chip cookie!  But I could also settle for all DW desserts to be calorie free.  I don't go there that often and that would be a really nice treat.


----------



## D73

pjlla said:


> QOTD for Friday, Feb. 10:
> 
> I'm writing a book called "Weight loss for Dummies".  I'd like contributions from folks like you who are taking part in this "journey", whether you are just starting out, mid-way to your goal, or cruising in maintenance.  Your contribution can be anywhere from one sentence to one paragraph.
> 
> (P.S..... I like to imagine that a person struggling with their weight grabs the book at the store and flips open to ONE page.... and what they see on that page will determine whether they buy the book or not.... what if it is YOUR contribution they are seeing?  How compelling will it be??)
> 
> 
> 
> You have to take time for yourself. If you have put your work, your partner, your children ahead of yourself, it's time to be a wee bit selfish and TAKE TIME FOR YOU!  All those things are important, but the reward of taking the time for yourself is a happier and longer life with those important things. You have to want it and then go out and get it! It's attainable but YOU have to take care of you.
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> If the Fairy Godmother could create one dessert for you that would be calorie-free FOREVER, what would it be??  Ice cream?? Cheesecake?  Chocolate chip cookies??  .....................................P



Anything that has the name Reese's in front of it......I love the combination of chocolate and peanut butter.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Thanks for the comments!  I am feeling much better today, I guess stress was just attacking me all at once yesterday. This week has been fairly good, and I actually DID lost some weight. .2 lbs, but since I thought I had actually gained some this is completely cool with me! 

My run went nicely and the blister on the side of my foot has seemed to heal. 



pjlla said:


> QOTD for Friday, Feb. 10:
> 
> I'm writing a book called "Weight loss for Dummies".  I'd like contributions from folks like you who are taking part in this "journey", whether you are just starting out, mid-way to your goal, or cruising in maintenance.  Your contribution can be anywhere from one sentence to one paragraph.
> 
> (P.S..... I like to imagine that a person struggling with their weight grabs the book at the store and flips open to ONE page.... and what they see on that page will determine whether they buy the book or not.... what if it is YOUR contribution they are seeing?  How compelling will it be??)
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> If the Fairy Godmother could create one dessert for you that would be calorie-free FOREVER, what would it be??  Ice cream?? Cheesecake?  Chocolate chip cookies??  .....................................P



Thanks for coaching Pamela!!

I think I'd put something down about how you don't have to feel deprived of food if you eat a balanced diet. I know a lot of these fad diets people do they end up quitting because there isn't enough food, they don't like it, etc. I think people are surprised at how much smaller plates they need to eat but stress how you should never go through the day hungry.

I'm not really that much of a sweet eater, but I would absolutely love for my peanut butter reeses to be calorie free. It would be nice if they were free of everything else bad too. I'd be eating those things like crazy.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

pjlla said:


> And happy Friday to everyone!
> 
> My name is Pamela and I will be your coach for the next 7 days!
> 
> Just a quick note about myself.... I am a 40-something mostly SAHM to two sometimes delightful teens (DD 16 1/2, DS just turned 14), married to my DH for going on 20 years this spring.  I work as a substitute teacher occasionally....mostly elementary level, sometimes high school lately.
> 
> I struggled with my weight to some degree or another from about age 13.  I was never really big, but always thought of myself as the "fat girl" in high school, although looking back at photos I was really very average.
> 
> I lost weight in my 20's for my wedding but promptly put it all back plus some.  I yo-yo'ed through my late 20's and got pregnant with DD at age 30 and 180 pounds.  Then got pregnant with DS a few years later at about 190.... and finally hit my all-time high non-pregnant weight of 219 in about 2002.
> 
> Lost 40-ish pounds in 2003 and then struggled to keep it off, regaining about half.  Started this journey YET AGAIN in 2008 at exactly 200 pounds and haven't looked back yet.  I have been within a pound of my final goal of 128 pounds a few times, but haven't quite hit it, so I have decided that my goal is unrealistic and have changed my goal to a range of 130-133.  I was with my goal range for about a year and then finally got to 129 last spring.... but combine a trip to Disney with summer vacation and I was quickly above my goal range and have been struggling to get back there ever since.  But even if I never lose another pound, I am fairly satisfied where I am at.
> 
> 
> QOTD for Friday, Feb. 10:
> 
> I'm writing a book called "Weight loss for Dummies".  I'd like contributions from folks like you who are taking part in this "journey", whether you are just starting out, mid-way to your goal, or cruising in maintenance.  Your contribution can be anywhere from one sentence to one paragraph.
> 
> (P.S..... I like to imagine that a person struggling with their weight grabs the book at the store and flips open to ONE page.... and what they see on that page will determine whether they buy the book or not.... what if it is YOUR contribution they are seeing?  How compelling will it be??)
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> If the Fairy Godmother could create one dessert for you that would be calorie-free FOREVER, what would it be??  Ice cream?? Cheesecake?  Chocolate chip cookies??  .....................................P



I would write about how getting yourself moving and finding an exercise that is fun makes a world of difference not only for weight loss but for you emotionally as well.

I would love for either brownies or oreo cookies to be calorie free.


I am home sick again today. I usually never take sick time like this but this illness has really knocked me down. I do feel a little better today but still weak and shaky.  Unfortunately i took the phrase feed a cold to  another level yesterday. I apparently didnt loose my appetite. I am giving myself an extra day before i weigh in. So today i am ready to get back on plan.


----------



## mikamah

buzz5985 said:


> I know that some people were feeling a little discouraged at their numbers, but really, any progress is GREAT! Feel free to join at any time, whether it is a WIN week or not. Our next WIN! measure-in will be March 1.
> 
> Please remember to send in the TOTAL of your measurements rather than the five individual measurements. Thank you!
> 
> Our Top Ten for Team Donald -
> 
> #10.  virataMama4	 =  -1.49%
> #9.  GoofyPredsFan = -2.44%
> #8.  momofdjc = 	     -2.52%
> #7.  cjdj4 = 	-3.23%
> #6.  jujubee727= 	-3.23%
> #5.  6Smiles = 	-3.26%
> #4.  mommyof2Pirates = -3.33%
> #3.  Disneluvr   =  -3.39%
> #2.  luvpoohandcompany =  -4.09%
> #1.  klmrph	9.46
> 
> and the winner for Team Donald is.............................
> klmrph with 9.46% lost!!!!!
> __________________
> 
> Our Top Six for Team Mickey
> 
> #6.  glss1/2fll =   -1.69%
> #5.  myweegirls =  -1.75%
> #4.  candlelady =  -1.96%
> #3.  Debbie  =  -2.13%
> #2.  KDIPIAZZ =  	-2.16%
> 
> and the winner for Team Mickey is.............................
> 
> DMSlush	with 6.25% lost!!!!!!!


Congratulations to all ourWIN-NERS!!!!  Great job everyone!!  I actually did measure myself last week, but never sent it in, but I will, and hope to join you all and see some inches lost!!!  



pjlla said:


> QOTD for Friday, Feb. 10:
> 
> I'm writing a book called "Weight loss for Dummies".  I'd like contributions from folks like you who are taking part in this "journey", whether you are just starting out, mid-way to your goal, or cruising in maintenance.  Your contribution can be anywhere from one sentence to one paragraph.
> 
> (P.S..... I like to imagine that a person struggling with their weight grabs the book at the store and flips open to ONE page.... and what they see on that page will determine whether they buy the book or not.... what if it is YOUR contribution they are seeing?  How compelling will it be??)
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> If the Fairy Godmother could create one dessert for you that would be calorie-free FOREVER, what would it be??  Ice cream?? Cheesecake?  Chocolate chip cookies??  .....................................P



What will you do when you have the dreaded setback.  You may fall back into old habits, eating junk, the exercise slows down and you're back on the couch.  It happens to all of us.  But it does not have to be the end of out weight loss.  We can get back on track, pick yourself back up.  Imagine yourself at the weight you feel good and healthy at.  Are you there?  Not yet, then get up off that couch again, and go out for a quick walk.  Pick up some apples and bananas, and start eating healthy again.  Forgive yourself.  You are not a failure.  YOu can be a success.  The key is to never give up, to get up every day and do the very best that you can for that day.  Things in life may derail you, but to quote a famous disboard weight loss success- "you may not be able to control what is happening in your life right now, but you can control your reaction to it" -pamela/pjlla.  
Promise yourself right now, YOU WILL NOT EVER GIVE UP!!  You are worth the hard work and dedication, and you will reach your goal as long as you keep on trying.  

Great question Pamela!!  thank you for coaching this week!!  We have the Puppies for Dummies book, and it really is so helpful.  And we're no dummies. 

Now I'm having a hard time of what to ask my fairy godmother for.  It has to be chocolate, any chocolate, chocolate cake, milk chocolate, dove chocolate, lindt chocolate, chocolate trifle, chocolate ice cream.  I feel so greedy, but I think that's what i want, all chocolate to be calorie free.  Thank you fairy godmother. 

*Lindsay*-Thank you for coaching last week.  I loved your qotds connection to the HH.  I hope you are feeling better soon and aren't down and out with the bug today.

*Lynda*-Glad to hear your mom's surgery went well, and sending prayers she has a smooth and speedy recovery.  It will be so helpful for you to be available when she goes home too. 

Hello to everyone else!!  Hope all is well, and you all see a good number on the scale. 

I am happy to report I'm down 0.2 pounds, so I was able to lose my superbowl weekend gain, and planning to continue onward and downward with the rest of you.  We can do it!!!

Have a fabulous friday friends!!!


----------



## jillbur

::Snow_White:: said:


> ----
> STILL have yet to catch up. This week has been up and down. I had my appointment with the dietician today and I was extremely dissapointed. I paid a weeks worth of gas money and was there for an hour and didn't come away with any new information except for a government ran website that was interesting. I assumed they would help me make a meal plan tell me how much of what I should eat, help me with being vegetarian, etc. We spent half of the hour answering questions about my daily life and the other half with "You should eat more vegetables, fruit, and beans." That was it. Everything that I was told I had already learned/knew. This is the third time I've paid for a university health service and was dissapointed.
> 
> Anyway. I know I've gained weight this week even though I've been about 200-500 calories UNDER everyday after exercise, I can feel it and weighed at the dieticians office. This week hasn't been tough in a health or fitness aspect but just demotivating.
> 
> On the bright side I visited a whole foods store today and finally found this vegan cheese that I've seen on online recipes and some quinoa. However money has been stressing me out and it's really hard to afford the food that I want.



Sorry the nutritionist didn't help you like you thought. If you go back, maybe you can bring along some questions and they can help with more specific information. My mom went to a nutritionist when she found out she's diabetic (or as my grandma says, "She's got sugar." ). They really didn't tell her much. In fact, she kept a food diary and they told her it was ok to eat hot dog buns (in moderation). My sister & I were in shock~white bread should be very limited. At least her insurance covered the visit.

I'm glad you found the vegan cheese. I wish we had a Whole Foods around here. The closest is about an hour away. I may go check it out one weekend.

Have fun on your run!




cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Week 7: Beauty and the Beast- Live on Stage, The France Pavillion, and Server AmusantTM
> 
> Belle is someone I adore. She has passion and compassion. She is also an avid reader and a planner/thinker. These are attributes that research shows leads to successful weight loss and are perfect for this week because its Back to Basics! With Belle in mind, here are this weeks Healthy Habits.



Love this CC! I think Belle's probably my favorite Disney character!
Thanks for all your creativity! 





pjlla said:


> QOTD for Friday, Feb. 10:
> 
> I'm writing a book called "Weight loss for Dummies".  I'd like contributions from folks like you who are taking part in this "journey", whether you are just starting out, mid-way to your goal, or cruising in maintenance.  Your contribution can be anywhere from one sentence to one paragraph.
> 
> (P.S..... I like to imagine that a person struggling with their weight grabs the book at the store and flips open to ONE page.... and what they see on that page will determine whether they buy the book or not.... what if it is YOUR contribution they are seeing?  How compelling will it be??)
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> If the Fairy Godmother could create one dessert for you that would be calorie-free FOREVER, what would it be??  Ice cream?? Cheesecake?  Chocolate chip cookies??  .....................................P



Thanks Pamela for coaching~I coach next week. I can't believe I have to follow the awesome Pamela!

Christopher~great minds think alike...

I would write about putting yourself first. Yes, it's important to help and care for others, but until you put yourself first, you are not at your best. And, you cannot feel guilty taking time for yourself. Especially women who have children. The best thing for your children is to have a healthy, happy mother. Take time for yourself, eat healthy, and exercise!

Just one dessert? Tiramisu or white chocolate macadamia nut cookies. It's a toss up 




mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am home sick again today. I usually never take sick time like this but this illness has really knocked me down. I do feel a little better today but still weak and shaky.  Unfortunately i took the phrase feed a cold to  another level yesterday. I apparently didnt loose my appetite. I am giving myself an extra day before i weigh in. So today i am ready to get back on plan.




I hope a good day of rest will help you feel better!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Yay it's Friday! I actually have NO plans this weekend! I do need to go grocery shopping and I am going to yoga tomorrow morning, but we have nothing else scheduled! I plan to get a lot of cleaning done. Although, my boys want to go to Cleveland to the Lego Store. I want to wait to go when DH can go, but that may be at Easter. DS8 is also hinting (about every minute ) that he wants to see Star Wars in 3D. Ugh~DS5 does not like 3D movies so I hate paying extra for the 3D when he leaves his glasses on for about 15 minutes. But, they love Star Wars, so we might do that instead of the Lego Store. Maybe DS5 will like it in 3D better than other movies we've seen which are cartoons. 

Well, I have to run for now. I have to finish my lesson planning for next week. Have a super Friday!

Jill


----------



## pjlla

First of all.... a big WOOHOO for not getting called to work today.  The money would be nice but the day to get caught up around here is even nicer!!



			
				Mary•Poppins;43986601 said:
			
		

> Q
> Hmmm.... I think I would open with the positives of being at a healthy weight.  You have more energy, your body feels better and you mentally feel good about yourself.
> 
> 
> I don't disagree, but sometimes I think until you have a small "taste" (for lack of a better word) of that better feeling, it is hard to realize just how GREAT that feeling is.  When I weighed 200+ pounds, I KNEW I wasn't happy about myself and was embarrassed about how I looked.... but I never knew just HOW lousy I felt, both physically and mentally until I lost some of the weight and felt SO MUCH BETTER!
> 
> It's too bad there isn't a pill that could make you feel that great for just an hour.... that would be a REAL incentive to help folks get started and stay on this journey.
> 
> Fairy Godmother .... please bring me a calorie-free homemake chocolate chip cookie!  But I could also settle for all DW desserts to be calorie free.  I don't go there that often and that would be a really nice treat.



Yup.... I think Disney ought to be magical enough to create calorie-free desserts for their parks!



D73 said:


> Anything that has the name Reese's in front of it......I love the combination of chocolate and peanut butter.



Ooooohhh... won't disagree with that one! 



::Snow_White:: said:


> Thanks for the comments!  I am feeling much better today, I guess stress was just attacking me all at once yesterday. This week has been fairly good, and I actually DID lost some weight. .2 lbs, but since I thought I had actually gained some this is completely cool with me!
> 
> A loss when you expect a gain is terrific.  It definitely off-sets my week.... expecting a decent loss and getting a small gain instead...
> 
> My run went nicely and the blister on the side of my foot has seemed to heal.
> 
> Thanks for coaching Pamela!!
> 
> You are SO welcome!
> 
> I think I'd put something down about how you don't have to feel deprived of food if you eat a balanced diet. I know a lot of these fad diets people do they end up quitting because there isn't enough food, they don't like it, etc. I think people are surprised at how much smaller plates they need to eat but stress how you should never go through the day hungry.
> 
> I don't disagree.... you shouldn't spend the day hungry.... but I definitely have times when I am TRULY hungry and made smart choices and I am still out of points.  Thank GOODNESS for tea and carrots!   I think it is also about learning to ENJOY the healthier foods.  My healthy breakfast this morning was an immeasureable treat because I don't have it often.... half of a low carb oat bran/flax seed pita pocket with 1 Tb. of sugar-free almond butter and half a banana..... absolutely delish! I enjoyed it because it was sweet and creamy and yummy... and I KNOW it is fueling my body properly.  I enjoyed it so much more than I would have enjoyed what some folks would consider a treat.... such as a Poptart, muffin, or fast-food breakfast.... because I was able to enjoy it GUILT FREE!
> 
> I'm not really that much of a sweet eater, but I would absolutely love for my peanut butter reeses to be calorie free. It would be nice if they were free of everything else bad too. I'd be eating those things like crazy.



I suppose you could ask for calorie-free french fries if you don't care for sweets. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I would write about how getting yourself moving and finding an exercise that is fun makes a world of difference not only for weight loss but for you emotionally as well.
> 
> Amen!  I'm STILL struggling to find exercise that I ENJOY. This was going to be the winter when I tried snow-shoeing and/or cross-country skiing, but we haven't had much snow for either!
> 
> I would love for either brownies or oreo cookies to be calorie free.
> 
> MMMMMM!
> 
> 
> I am home sick again today. I usually never take sick time like this but this illness has really knocked me down. I do feel a little better today but still weak and shaky.  Unfortunately i took the phrase feed a cold to  another level yesterday. I apparently didnt loose my appetite. I am giving myself an extra day before i weigh in. So today i am ready to get back on plan.



Sorry the cold is kicking you down.  Hopefully you feel better and better over the weekend.



mikamah said:


> Congratulations to all ourWIN-NERS!!!!  Great job everyone!!  I actually did measure myself last week, but never sent it in, but I will, and hope to join you all and see some inches lost!!!
> 
> I never did congratulate our big WIN-ners, so thanks for the reminder.  GREAT JOB FOLKS!
> 
> What will you do when you have the dreaded setback.  You may fall back into old habits, eating junk, the exercise slows down and you're back on the couch.  It happens to all of us.  But it does not have to be the end of out weight loss.  We can get back on track, pick yourself back up.  Imagine yourself at the weight you feel good and healthy at.  Are you there?  Not yet, then get up off that couch again, and go out for a quick walk.  Pick up some apples and bananas, and start eating healthy again.  Forgive yourself.  You are not a failure.  YOu can be a success.  The key is to never give up, to get up every day and do the very best that you can for that day.  Things in life may derail you, but to quote a famous disboard weight loss success- "you may not be able to control what is happening in your life right now, but you can control your reaction to it" -pamela/pjlla.
> Promise yourself right now, YOU WILL NOT EVER GIVE UP!!  You are worth the hard work and dedication, and you will reach your goal as long as you keep on trying.
> 
> Well said!!
> 
> 
> Now I'm having a hard time of what to ask my fairy godmother for.  It has to be chocolate, any chocolate, chocolate cake, milk chocolate, dove chocolate, lindt chocolate, chocolate trifle, chocolate ice cream.  I feel so greedy, but I think that's what i want, all chocolate to be calorie free.  Thank you fairy godmother.
> 
> OH MY GOSH.... calorie-free Lindt chocolate??  I'm drooling!
> 
> I am happy to report I'm down 0.2 pounds, so I was able to lose my superbowl weekend gain, and planning to continue onward and downward with the rest of you.  We can do it!!!
> 
> Have a fabulous friday friends!!!



That is three weeks in a row for you!!  I'm so pleased!!



jillbur said:


> Thanks Pamela for coaching~I coach next week. I can't believe I have to follow the awesome Pamela!
> 
> I appreciate the compliment, but honestly, I am just repeating so much of what I have learned from all of my great friends here.
> 
> I would write about putting yourself first. Yes, it's important to help and care for others, but until you put yourself first, you are not at your best. And, you cannot feel guilty taking time for yourself. Especially women who have children. The best thing for your children is to have a healthy, happy mother. Take time for yourself, eat healthy, and exercise!
> 
> So important!!
> 
> Just one dessert? Tiramisu or white chocolate macadamia nut cookies. It's a toss up
> 
> Maybe it needs to be one CATEGORY.... like all cheesecake, all cookies, or all chocolate!
> 
> 
> Yay it's Friday! I actually have NO plans this weekend! I do need to go grocery shopping and I am going to yoga tomorrow morning, but we have nothing else scheduled!
> 
> I'm SO jealous!!
> 
> I plan to get a lot of cleaning done. Although, my boys want to go to Cleveland to the Lego Store. I want to wait to go when DH can go, but that may be at Easter. DS8 is also hinting (about every minute ) that he wants to see Star Wars in 3D. Ugh~DS5 does not like 3D movies so I hate paying extra for the 3D when he leaves his glasses on for about 15 minutes. But, they love Star Wars, so we might do that instead of the Lego Store. Maybe DS5 will like it in 3D better than other movies we've seen which are cartoons.
> 
> I'll probably take DS and a friend during Feb. school vacation week. We'll do a whole day of movie and bowling and pizza and call it DS's birthday party day!  DH would probably love to go, but he can't do 3-D movies with his eye problems and I'm SURE that DS won't be content to see this in 2-D.
> 
> Well, I have to run for now. I have to finish my lesson planning for next week. Have a super Friday!
> 
> Jill



Thanks.... it's a great Friday so far.


******************

Just a bit of chatter here.....

did anyone watch the TLC show "My 600-lb life." last week?  It was sad and inspiring.  The woman was pretty honest about her feelings.  I didn't like her much in the beginning, but her success at the end was absolutely inspiring.  She went from nearly 700 pounds to 180 (after gastric bypass and several HUGE skin removal surgeries over the course of a few years) and is now a patient liaison for the bypass surgeon who did her surgeries.  She was also starting a support/informational group for folks considering gastric bypass.  I was absolutely thrilled to see her success at the end and her willingness to pass on all that she had learned.  

I think when you go through a big life change like that it really does CHANGE *everything* in your life.  I will say, even though I didn't go through the same journey as that woman (her name was Melissa), the weight loss journey I experienced (and am still on) has changed a great deal of the focus of my life.  I read SO MUCH about healthy eating, exercise, and weight loss.  I've become a little obsessed about it..... I receive four magazines.... Fitness, Weight Watchers, Nutrition Action Newsletter and a scrapping magazine.   The shows I am currently recording on my DVR are things like "The Biggest Loser", "Fat Chef", and "My 600-lb Life".  

The books on my shelf right now are things like "The Flat Belly Diet", "The Fat, Slow Tri-Athlete", "WW Success Stories".  I've read Richard Simmons' biography, Valerie Bertonelli's book "Losing It", and I finally got through the book written by Abby Rike from BL fame (can't remember the title right now).  

I feel like every tip and trick and idea and recipe I can glean from these sources is one more thing to help me be successful on this continuing journey.  

I'll be back later for more chatting.  Breakfast is over and it is time to hit the TM for all it's worth.  Then three loads of laundry to fold and maybe I can finish up my menu planning project I started yesterday.  I can't wait to share it all with you when it is done!

.................................P


----------



## pjlla

Speaking of those books, I have a few things up for grabs.....

books...

"Working it Out" by Abby Rike of BL fame

*TAKEN"*Losing It" by Valerie Bertinelli

DVD........

*TAKEN*  "Dancing with the Stars" Latin Cardi Dance exercise dvd

If you would be interested in one of these, please PM me your address..... first come, first served.  There may be more stuff as I do more cleaning! .........P


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

pjlla said:


> And happy Friday to everyone!
> QOTD for Friday, Feb. 10:
> 
> I'm writing a book called "Weight loss for Dummies".  I'd like contributions from folks like you who are taking part in this "journey", whether you are just starting out, mid-way to your goal, or cruising in maintenance.  Your contribution can be anywhere from one sentence to one paragraph.
> 
> (P.S..... I like to imagine that a person struggling with their weight grabs the book at the store and flips open to ONE page.... and what they see on that page will determine whether they buy the book or not.... what if it is YOUR contribution they are seeing?  How compelling will it be??)
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> If the Fairy Godmother could create one dessert for you that would be calorie-free FOREVER, what would it be??  Ice cream?? Cheesecake?  Chocolate chip cookies??  .....................................P



Thanks for coaching Pamela!!!

My advice would be water.  Drink it when your hungry and you would not believe how it can turn your hunger around!  Many times when I was hungry I was probably more dehydrated and need more water to make me feel better.

My calorie free dessert is ICE CREAM....chocolate chip mint preferred! 

~~~~~~~~~~~~

Morning all!

I read the Boards yesterday and I thought I replied and it must have just poofed away instead   If I have time today I will catch up and repost.

I'm convinced there is a cosmic force trying to keep me away from my Weight Watchers meeting on Thursdays!!!  The first time I wanted to join we had snow and the weekend weigh in meetings were canceled.  Last week I went with just a I-almost-ran-out-of-gas scare.  This week, faculty meeting ran until 5:30 and there was no way I could make it home, change, and get to the meeting.  Well, I got home and changed and would actually make the meeting, but the road that the WW center is on was closed for a water main break   What next???  Soooo, today I am determined to get out of here on time and get to the meeting (5:30) at 5 for my weigh in.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed I do not meet with some kind of catastrophic event before I get there!

My eating has been pretty good this week (despite the terrible eating weekend last weekend) so I am looking to maintain this week.  Let's hope!

Well, off to get some much needed morning coffee


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

pjlla said:


> And happy Friday to everyone!
> 
> My name is Pamela and I will be your coach for the next 7 days!
> 
> Just a quick note about myself.... I am a 40-something mostly SAHM to two sometimes delightful teens (DD 16 1/2, DS just turned 14), married to my DH for going on 20 years this spring.  I work as a substitute teacher occasionally....mostly elementary level, sometimes high school lately.
> 
> I struggled with my weight to some degree or another from about age 13.  I was never really big, but always thought of myself as the "fat girl" in high school, although looking back at photos I was really very average.
> 
> I lost weight in my 20's for my wedding but promptly put it all back plus some.  I yo-yo'ed through my late 20's and got pregnant with DD at age 30 and 180 pounds.  Then got pregnant with DS a few years later at about 190.... and finally hit my all-time high non-pregnant weight of 219 in about 2002.
> 
> Lost 40-ish pounds in 2003 and then struggled to keep it off, regaining about half.  Started this journey YET AGAIN in 2008 at exactly 200 pounds and haven't looked back yet.  I have been within a pound of my final goal of 128 pounds a few times, but haven't quite hit it, so I have decided that my goal is unrealistic and have changed my goal to a range of 130-133.  I was with my goal range for about a year and then finally got to 129 last spring.... but combine a trip to Disney with summer vacation and I was quickly above my goal range and have been struggling to get back there ever since.  But even if I never lose another pound, I am fairly satisfied where I am at.
> Thanks for being our coach this week
> 
> QOTD for Friday, Feb. 10:
> 
> I'm writing a book called "Weight loss for Dummies".  I'd like contributions from folks like you who are taking part in this "journey", whether you are just starting out, mid-way to your goal, or cruising in maintenance.  Your contribution can be anywhere from one sentence to one paragraph.
> 
> (P.S..... I like to imagine that a person struggling with their weight grabs the book at the store and flips open to ONE page.... and what they see on that page will determine whether they buy the book or not.... what if it is YOUR contribution they are seeing?  How compelling will it be??)
> 
> 
> If it had to be just one sentence I'd say "Eat less and more more!"
> 
> An easy way to accomplish the eat less bit of this is to serve meals on a smaller plate. I've been married for almost 24 years and recently bought some new chinaware-I was amazed at how much bigger the new dinner plates are (at least 2inch diameter bigger) than the old ones!! I found I was serving much bigger portions without thinking on the new plates
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> If the Fairy Godmother could create one dessert for you that would be calorie-free FOREVER, what would it be??  Ice cream?? Cheesecake?  Chocolate chip cookies??  .....................................P




It would have to be my mums hot apple tart and vanilla ice-cream
Oh or Bailleys chocolate truffles


----------



## amykathleen2005

pjlla said:


> QOTD for Friday, Feb. 10:
> 
> I'm writing a book called "Weight loss for Dummies".  I'd like contributions from folks like you who are taking part in this "journey", whether you are just starting out, mid-way to your goal, or cruising in maintenance.  Your contribution can be anywhere from one sentence to one paragraph.
> 
> (P.S..... I like to imagine that a person struggling with their weight grabs the book at the store and flips open to ONE page.... and what they see on that page will determine whether they buy the book or not.... what if it is YOUR contribution they are seeing?  How compelling will it be??)
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> If the Fairy Godmother could create one dessert for you that would be calorie-free FOREVER, what would it be??  Ice cream?? Cheesecake?  Chocolate chip cookies??  .....................................P



Hmmm.....my contribution is that if you want to be successful you MUST track calories in. If you can't lose weight the problem is hidden somewhere in there, you just have to find it. So if you go over your limit every week tracking shows you what you could have done better. If you are feeling weak, tracking shows you if you need more of certain nutrients. If you cannot find any reason then you can take your notes to an expert to show what you've done and they can see if you may have a medical issue to overcome like a thyroid problem. I use myfitnesspal.com and it is awesome. You can put in every little bite. It has thousands of foods from across the world listed on there and you can even scan the bar code of an item with your smart phone and it will appear. The tool has an app and tracks every major nutrient, telling you if you are above or below your goal. You can also input water you drink in cups as well as exercise and it makes a tracker for your weight loss. All in all a fabulous tool that I started using right when I started this challenge I have already lost 13.5lbs so it definitely works!

Happy to report a loss this week of 3 lbs. which puts my weight at 166! Only 6 lbs. to my challenge goal and 21lbs to my ultimate goal of 145.


----------



## pjlla

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Thanks for coaching Pamela!!!
> 
> My advice would be water.  Drink it when your hungry and you would not believe how it can turn your hunger around!  Many times when I was hungry I was probably more dehydrated and need more water to make me feel better.
> 
> GREAT advice!!
> 
> My calorie free dessert is ICE CREAM....chocolate chip mint preferred!
> 
> My favorite flavor!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Morning all!
> 
> I read the Boards yesterday and I thought I replied and it must have just poofed away instead   If I have time today I will catch up and repost.
> 
> I'm convinced there is a cosmic force trying to keep me away from my Weight Watchers meeting on Thursdays!!!  The first time I wanted to join we had snow and the weekend weigh in meetings were canceled.  Last week I went with just a I-almost-ran-out-of-gas scare.  This week, faculty meeting ran until 5:30 and there was no way I could make it home, change, and get to the meeting.  Well, I got home and changed and would actually make the meeting, but the road that the WW center is on was closed for a water main break   What next???  Soooo, today I am determined to get out of here on time and get to the meeting (5:30) at 5 for my weigh in.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed I do not meet with some kind of catastrophic event before I get there!
> 
> My eating has been pretty good this week (despite the terrible eating weekend last weekend) so I am looking to maintain this week.  Let's hope!
> 
> Well, off to get some much needed morning coffee



Just the fact that you continue to TRY to get to WW despite all of this adversity speaks VOLUMES to your committment to get healthier and lose the weight for good! 



luvpoohandcompany said:


> It would have to be my mums hot apple tart and vanilla ice-cream
> Oh or Bailleys chocolate truffles



Double yum!



amykathleen2005 said:


> Hmmm.....my contribution is that if you want to be successful you MUST track calories in. If you can't lose weight the problem is hidden somewhere in there, you just have to find it. So if you go over your limit every week tracking shows you what you could have done better. If you are feeling weak, tracking shows you if you need more of certain nutrients. If you cannot find any reason then you can take your notes to an expert to show what you've done and they can see if you may have a medical issue to overcome like a thyroid problem. I use myfitnesspal.com and it is awesome. You can put in every little bite. It has thousands of foods from across the world listed on there and you can even scan the bar code of an item with your smart phone and it will appear. The tool has an app and tracks every major nutrient, telling you if you are above or below your goal. You can also input water you drink in cups as well as exercise and it makes a tracker for your weight loss. All in all a fabulous tool that I started using right when I started this challenge I have already lost 13.5lbs so it definitely works!
> 
> Really good advice!  Tracking WORKS!!
> 
> Happy to report a loss this week of 3 lbs. which puts my weight at 166! Only 6 lbs. to my challenge goal and 21lbs to my ultimate goal of 145.




That is amazing weight loss this week!  WTG!

*************

Quiet thread today!

I had a headache starting at 2:30 am.... probably coming from my neck, but could also be hormonal.  Anyhow, I managed to ignore it most of the morning, but about 11am or so it was getting bad. I finally popped some Advil about noon and actually laid down for a bit (which means it was really bad).  I got up at 1pm and felt a bit better and ate lunch.  I feel okay now, but have that sort of "migraine hangover" type feeling, so of course I don't feel like doing anything that I should be.  

But I am PROUD of myself for managing 46 minutes on the TM despite the headache.  I didn't do as many sprint intervals as I should have, but I kept moving and even threw in some 5 lb hand weight work (which probably aggravated the neck/head pain, unfortunately).  

I'm splurging on some 100 calorie microwave popcorn right now.  I only eat it every few months, but I had the munchies AGAIN today and was trying to avoid a dive into the nut jar!

Off to check my PM box.................P


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

pjlla said:


> And happy Friday to everyone!
> IQOTD for Friday, Feb. 10:
> I'm writing a book called "Weight loss for Dummies".  I'd like contributions from folks like you who are taking part in this "journey", whether you are just starting out, mid-way to your goal, or cruising in maintenance.  Your contribution can be anywhere from one sentence to one paragraph.
> 
> (P.S..... I like to imagine that a person struggling with their weight grabs the book at the store and flips open to ONE page.... and what they see on that page will determine whether they buy the book or not.... what if it is YOUR contribution they are seeing?  How compelling will it be??)
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> If the Fairy Godmother could create one dessert for you that would be calorie-free FOREVER, what would it be??  Ice cream?? Cheesecake?  Chocolate chip cookies??  .....................................P



Q1) I would tell them to learn to incorporate fruits and vegetables into their everyday eating.  This is by far one of the most important things I have learned.  It really does make a difference.  There are so many benefits of doing this.  They're good for weightloss and for your heart and they fill you up.  
Q2) I want ALL chocolate to be calorie free!!  I would be one happy girl


----------



## amykathleen2005

pjlla said:


> BONUS QOTD:
> If the Fairy Godmother could create one dessert for you that would be calorie-free FOREVER, what would it be??  Ice cream?? Cheesecake?  Chocolate chip cookies??  .....................................P



I forgot to answer the bonus! I think ice cream should be calorie-free. I LOVE ice cream. Although I have already found some Nestle Mini Drumsticks which come in a variety of flavors for only 120 calories! I have one everyday.


----------



## buzz5985

Is the multi post button broken??  I hit reply to a bunch and nothing is here.  

QOTD - I would put down the address to these boards!!!!www.disboards.com/wish/blchallenge!!!!!!!    With before and after pictures, marathon runner's pictures, etc.  

Now if I had to pick a sweet treat - peppermint stick ice cream.  But what I would really like to have as calorie free - A roast beef sandwich with mayo and lettuce!!!!   

We are expecting snow here tomorrow - not too much, but may throw a damper on my plans.  I was going to ride down to my Father's house on Cape Cod to check up on it, make sure the heating system was running properly, etc.  But it can wait a week - no sense in driving 3 hours round trip in the snow if we don't have to.  Sunday there is an "Italian Festival" at my Fathers Assisted Living apartments.  There will be food, dancing, they bring in small animals for the kids to see, touch, etc.  

There there is the typical weekend errands, cleaning, cooking.  Makes me want to go to work thinking about it.  

Is everyone planning their HH Mini challenge #1 - 3 course meal?  I am working Valentines night, so we will celebrate Sunday night.  How does a spinach salad, followed by grilled pork tenderloin with pineapple and red peppers on a bed of couscous, grilled asparagus followed by chocolate covered strawberries??  

Janis


----------



## akhaloha

pjlla said:


> QOTD for Friday, Feb. 10:
> 
> I'm writing a book called "Weight loss for Dummies".  I'd like contributions from folks like you who are taking part in this "journey", whether you are just starting out, mid-way to your goal, or cruising in maintenance.  Your contribution can be anywhere from one sentence to one paragraph.
> 
> (P.S..... I like to imagine that a person struggling with their weight grabs the book at the store and flips open to ONE page.... and what they see on that page will determine whether they buy the book or not.... what if it is YOUR contribution they are seeing?  How compelling will it be??)
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> If the Fairy Godmother could create one dessert for you that would be calorie-free FOREVER, what would it be??  Ice cream?? Cheesecake?  Chocolate chip cookies??  .....................................P



My first contribution to your book would be to drink water...tons of water.  I didn't realize how little I used to drink until I started to track it.  I feel so much better when I am well hydrated.  I'm also a firm believer in drinking a few cups of green tea each day.  My second contribution would be to request before and after pictures for the book.  They are always so inspiring and motivating to me.  

Oh Fairy Godmother please make  cheesecake  calorie-free FOREVER!


----------



## ChelleyB

Hi Team Donald!  I'm Michelle and live in the NW burbs of Chicago.  I just found the Biggest Loser thread this morning and am excited to be placed on Team Donald.  I look forward to being part of the team.  Hoping to try to lose 30lbs by our Disney trip in December!!!


----------



## akhaloha

ChelleyB said:


> Hi Team Donald!  I'm Michelle and live in the NW burbs of Chicago.  I just found the Biggest Loser thread this morning and am excited to be placed on Team Donald.  I look forward to being part of the team.  Hoping to try to lose 30lbs by our Disney trip in December!!!



Welcome Michelle!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

buzz5985 said:


> We are expecting snow here tomorrow - not too much, but may throw a damper on my plans.  I was going to ride down to my Father's house on Cape Cod to check up on it, make sure the heating system was running properly, etc.  But it can wait a week - no sense in driving 3 hours round trip in the snow if we don't have to.  Sunday there is an "Italian Festival" at my Fathers Assisted Living apartments.  There will be food, dancing, they bring in small animals for the kids to see, touch, etc.
> Sounds like your dad lives in a fun place
> 
> Is everyone planning their HH Mini challenge #1 - 3 course meal?  I am working Valentines night, so we will celebrate Sunday night.  How does a spinach salad, followed by grilled pork tenderloin with pineapple and red peppers on a bed of couscous, grilled asparagus followed by chocolate covered strawberries??
> 
> Can I come to you for valentines? I mean I know 3 is a crowd and all but your meal sounds soooo good
> Janis





ChelleyB said:


> Hi Team Donald!  I'm Michelle and live in the NW burbs of Chicago.  I just found the Biggest Loser thread this morning and am excited to be placed on Team Donald.  I look forward to being part of the team.  Hoping to try to lose 30lbs by our Disney trip in December!!!



Welcome. You will find a great group of people here and some pretty good ideas to help you lose big time


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Welcome Michelle!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and hello to all our veteran donalds.

I am feeling much better today thank goodness!  I only have a few minutes so I apologize for the no reply post this morning.  I feel like it will be a good day today.  I am going to make it to zumba even though I plan to hang in the back and take it a little easy since I am recovering from being sick.  We are also going bowling tonight with my in laws.  It is my MIL bday so that is what she wanted to do to celebrate.

I had a great loss this week of 2.6lbs and that has helped so much mentally for me.  I feel a new motivation coming upon me again.  I am also half way to my overall challenge goal too.

Have a great day today everyone.


----------



## VirataMama4

mikamah said:


> What will you do when you have the dreaded setback.  You may fall back into old habits, eating junk, the exercise slows down and you're back on the couch.  It happens to all of us.  But it does not have to be the end of out weight loss.  We can get back on track, pick yourself back up.  Imagine yourself at the weight you feel good and healthy at.  Are you there?  Not yet, then get up off that couch again, and go out for a quick walk.  Pick up some apples and bananas, and start eating healthy again.  Forgive yourself.  You are not a failure.  YOu can be a success.  The key is to never give up, to get up every day and do the very best that you can for that day.  Things in life may derail you, but to quote a famous disboard weight loss success- "you may not be able to control what is happening in your life right now, but you can control your reaction to it" -pamela/pjlla.
> Promise yourself right now, YOU WILL NOT EVER GIVE UP!!  You are worth the hard work and dedication, and you will reach your goal as long as you keep on trying.



 Thank you for this Mikamah!  

This is how I've have been feeling for the past week when I gained a 1lb.  But after seeing this and that I was #10 on the WIN-ners list, I realized that I can have a bad week, its what I do afterwards that makes the difference.  So I'm back and I thank you for making me see that I wasn't a failure! I even saw a lost of 0.7lbs!   Now, if I can just keep it off and lose alittle this week I'll be extremely happy since its my B-day weekend and both my actual B-day and Valentine's day on Tuesday... 

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## pjlla

buzz5985 said:


> Is the multi post button broken??  I hit reply to a bunch and nothing is here.
> 
> Sorry about that..... not sure why it happened.  The boards seemed to be better over the last few days, but this morning it is painfully slow!
> 
> QOTD - I would put down the address to these boards!!!!www.disboards.com/wish/blchallenge!!!!!!!    With before and after pictures, marathon runner's pictures, etc.
> 
> GREAT SUGGESTION!
> 
> Now if I had to pick a sweet treat - peppermint stick ice cream.  But what I would really like to have as calorie free - A roast beef sandwich with mayo and lettuce!!!!
> 
> Sounds delicious.  I adore peppermint stick ice cream.  Sadly, Friendly's only carries it at Christmas time now. There is another NE company that makes it year round (Brigham's), but I don't think it is as good.  I usually splurge on a carton of it from Friendly's in the winter and try to make it last a while.
> 
> We are expecting snow here tomorrow - not too much, but may throw a damper on my plans.  I was going to ride down to my Father's house on Cape Cod to check up on it, make sure the heating system was running properly, etc.  But it can wait a week - no sense in driving 3 hours round trip in the snow if we don't have to.  Sunday there is an "Italian Festival" at my Fathers Assisted Living apartments.  There will be food, dancing, they bring in small animals for the kids to see, touch, etc.
> 
> Shoot.... is NH going to get that too?  I have far too much driving to do this weekend for it to snow!  I'm going to check weather.com as soon as I get off here!  Have fun at the Italian Festival.  Watch out for those Italian desserts!
> 
> There there is the typical weekend errands, cleaning, cooking.  Makes me want to go to work thinking about it.
> 
> Is everyone planning their HH Mini challenge #1 - 3 course meal?  I am working Valentines night, so we will celebrate Sunday night.  How does a spinach salad, followed by grilled pork tenderloin with pineapple and red peppers on a bed of couscous, grilled asparagus followed by chocolate covered strawberries??
> 
> Janis



Sounds terrific.... what time would you like us to arrive??



akhaloha said:


> My first contribution to your book would be to drink water...tons of water.  I didn't realize how little I used to drink until I started to track it.  I feel so much better when I am well hydrated.  I'm also a firm believer in drinking a few cups of green tea each day.  My second contribution would be to request before and after pictures for the book.  They are always so inspiring and motivating to me.
> 
> Oh Fairy Godmother please make  cheesecake  calorie-free FOREVER!



I second the motion for CALORIE-FREE cheesecake!  I didn't answer my own QOTD, but that would have been my answer!

I love before and after pictures as well.... WW magazine usually has some in every issue..... and this month one of the featured pictures is of a DISBOARDER!!  I can't remember her username, but she has been on the WISH boards and posted her before/after photos (same as the ones in this month's magazine).  I am hoping to find her thread today and tell her I saw her pictures!



ChelleyB said:


> Hi Team Donald!  I'm Michelle and live in the NW burbs of Chicago.  I just found the Biggest Loser thread this morning and am excited to be placed on Team Donald.  I look forward to being part of the team.  Hoping to try to lose 30lbs by our Disney trip in December!!!



Welcome to our "happy place" Michelle!  Thirty pounds by December should be no problem!  

If you have any questions or are unsure of anything, please read page one or feel free to ask any questions!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Welcome Michelle!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> and hello to all our veteran donalds.
> 
> I am feeling much better today thank goodness!  I only have a few minutes so I apologize for the no reply post this morning.  I feel like it will be a good day today.  I am going to make it to zumba even though I plan to hang in the back and take it a little easy since I am recovering from being sick.  We are also going bowling tonight with my in laws.  It is my MIL bday so that is what she wanted to do to celebrate.
> 
> I had a great loss this week of 2.6lbs and that has helped so much mentally for me.  I feel a new motivation coming upon me again.  I am also half way to my overall challenge goal too.
> 
> Have a great day today everyone.



WOW!  Great loss!  How was Zumba??



VirataMama4 said:


> Thank you for this Mikamah!
> 
> This is how I've have been feeling for the past week when I gained a 1lb.  But after seeing this and that I was #10 on the WIN-ners list, *I realized that I can have a bad week, its what I do afterwards that makes the difference.*  So I'm back and I thank you for making me see that I wasn't a failure! I even saw a lost of 0.7lbs!   Now, if I can just keep it off and lose alittle this week I'll be extremely happy since its my B-day weekend and both my actual B-day and Valentine's day on Tuesday...
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend!



The bolded statement absolutely NAILS one of the HUGE keys to weight loss!!  You are SO RIGHT!  

An early Happy Birthday shout-out to you!!


***************

Happy Saturday morning friends!!  I tried to pop on last night, but between a slow Disboard and a crappy laptop, it just wasn't happening.  I got one PM answered and then couldn't get another page to load. So sorry.

I slept in until 8 am today!  That is so rare!  DD has high school swim championships today and club team Regional championships tomorrow.  DS has his last regular season basketball game today (play-off start Monday). Plus DH is going to a UMass hockey game with his brothers tonight and DD has the NHS Charity ball tonight!  So another busy weekend for us.  Thankfully both of today's events start in the afternoon, so we could get some sleep!  I know that DD needed it badly.  Between homework and swim and being sick, she has been getting about 3-5 hours of sleep a night this week.... NOT GOOD!

And that leads me to the QOTD for Saturday 2/11/12:

Other than eating right and exercise, what is one other positive change you have made regarding this "healthy lifestyle" journey?  Are you sleeping at least 7-8 hours nightly?  Maybe you are eating breakfast daily?  Drinking more water everyday?  Meditating? Cutting out processed white carbs? 


BONUS QOTD: 

Stacey and Clinton from TLC's "What Not To Wear" are in your closet.  What is the one piece of clothing that you know will make them  ?  It is either very dated or very ratty or just plain UGLY.... but you hold onto it any how.  Tell us what that is and why you have kept it.


Be back in a bit....................P


----------



## VirataMama4

Friday's QOTD:  Never give up!  

Oh if I could get a calorie free "Celebration cheesecake" I'd be on 
And can I just add that I'm totally bummed that they no longer offer this at Sci-Fi. 


Saturday's QOTD:  I am trying to eat breakfast every morning and now I do drink at least 64oz of water a day, usually more. 

Bonus:   The sweatshirt I'm wearing right now.  It is truly the ugliest thing ever and it is falling apart, but so comfy!  I have stopped wearing it out in public and only wear it at home.


----------



## #1hoosierfan

Good morning Team Donald!

Friday QOTD - I would say the main thing for me is having a support group.  Even though I don't post as often as many, I still know that I am "accountable" to the group and that has helped keep me on track.

If I could make anything calorie free, it would be chocolate chip cookie dough! 

Saturday QOTD - I have definitely been incorporating more fresh fruits and vegetables into our diet.

Well, I saw another 8/10 pound weidht loss this week.  It is a bit frustrating, BUT I had 3 people stop me this week and tell me that I looked good and ask what I have been doing to lose weight.  I think the p90x is actually adding quite a bit of muscle and is causing slow weight loss.  I have pants that I could not dry all of the way on New Year's and now I dry them on high heat and they are still loose.  

Have a fantastic weekend.  It is going to COLD here in southern Indiana the next few days.


----------



## pjlla

VirataMama4 said:


> Friday's QOTD:  Never give up!
> 
> Oh if I could get a calorie free "Celebration cheesecake" I'd be on
> And can I just add that I'm totally bummed that they no longer offer this at Sci-Fi.
> 
> 
> Saturday's QOTD:  I am trying to eat breakfast every morning and now I do drink at least 64oz of water a day, usually more.
> 
> Bonus:   The sweatshirt I'm wearing right now.  It is truly the ugliest thing ever and it is falling apart, but so comfy!  I have stopped wearing it out in public and only wear it at home.



I've got a few sweatshirts like that... in fact, I have a small collection of clothing that I consider my "stay at home" clothes.... a few hoodies and a pair of warm-up pants that are really stained and ugly, but if I dirty them or stain them while cooking or cleaning, I don't really care!



#1hoosierfan said:


> Good morning Team Donald!
> 
> Friday QOTD - I would say the main thing for me is having a support group.  Even though I don't post as often as many, I still know that I am "accountable" to the group and that has helped keep me on track.
> 
> If I could make anything calorie free, it would be chocolate chip cookie dough!
> 
> Saturday QOTD - I have definitely been incorporating more fresh fruits and vegetables into our diet.
> 
> Well, I saw another 8/10 pound weidht loss this week.  It is a bit frustrating, BUT I had 3 people stop me this week and tell me that I looked good and ask what I have been doing to lose weight.  I think the p90x is actually adding quite a bit of muscle and is causing slow weight loss.  I have pants that I could not dry all of the way on New Year's and now I dry them on high heat and they are still loose.
> 
> Have a fantastic weekend.  It is going to COLD here in southern Indiana the next few days.



Have you done any measuring?  You maybe losing inches instead of pounds if you are doing P90X.  And loose pants are a definite NSV!

******

Almost ready to debut my new menu planning system!  Silly how excited I can get about something like this!................P


----------



## donaldandpirates

liesel said:


> Good afternoon Donalds!
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA for a while, I went to DL last weekend and completed my first half marathon, the Tink half!  It was an amazing weekend.  For anyone considering doing a Disney race, you should definitely go for it.  When I did my first BL challenge Sept 2010 I could not even imagine doing this and now I can't wait for another race.  Thanks to everyone for your support and well wishes.



Welcome back, and congrats on finishing!!!   What one tip would you give those of us who are training for our first Disney race?



buzz5985 said:


> Well, we have completed our first measure-in for the WIN! Challenge.
> YAY!
> 
> I know that some people were feeling a little discouraged at their numbers, but really, any progress is GREAT! Feel free to join at any time, whether it is a WIN week or not. Our next WIN! measure-in will be March 1.
> 
> Please remember to send in the TOTAL of your measurements rather than the five individual measurements. Thank you!
> 
> Our Top Ten for Team Donald -
> 
> #10.  virataMama4	 =  -1.49%
> #9.  GoofyPredsFan = -2.44%
> #8.  momofdjc = 	     -2.52%
> #7.  cjdj4 = 	-3.23%
> #6.  jujubee727= 	-3.23%
> #5.  6Smiles = 	-3.26%
> #4.  mommyof2Pirates = -3.33%
> #3.  Disneluvr   =  -3.39%
> #2.  luvpoohandcompany =  -4.09%
> #1.  klmrph	9.46
> 
> and the winner for Team Donald is.............................
> klmrph with 9.46% lost!!!!!
> __________________
> 
> Our Top Six for Team Mickey
> 
> #6.  glss1/2fll =   -1.69%
> #5.  myweegirls =  -1.75%
> #4.  candlelady =  -1.96%
> #3.  Debbie  =  -2.13%
> #2.  KDIPIAZZ =  	-2.16%
> 
> and the winner for Team Mickey is.............................
> 
> DMSlush	with 6.25% lost!!!!!!!



Congratulations to both teams' winners!!



::Snow_White:: said:


> On the bright side I visited a whole foods store today and finally found this vegan cheese that I've seen on online recipes and some quinoa. However money has been stressing me out and it's really hard to afford the food that I want.
> Hope you are all having a wonderful day!!



I'm so glad that you found the cheese you were looking for.  I've often heard Whole Foods nicknamed "Whole Paycheck."  It's sad, really, that a lot of it is so expensive.  Their bulk section usually has pretty good prices, so if you need organic grains or beans or whatever, check it out.  



pjlla said:


> QOTD for Friday, Feb. 10:
> 
> I'm writing a book called "Weight loss for Dummies".  I'd like contributions from folks like you who are taking part in this "journey", whether you are just starting out, mid-way to your goal, or cruising in maintenance.  Your contribution can be anywhere from one sentence to one paragraph.
> 
> (P.S..... I like to imagine that a person struggling with their weight grabs the book at the store and flips open to ONE page.... and what they see on that page will determine whether they buy the book or not.... what if it is YOUR contribution they are seeing?  How compelling will it be??)
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> If the Fairy Godmother could create one dessert for you that would be calorie-free FOREVER, what would it be??  Ice cream?? Cheesecake?  Chocolate chip cookies??  .....................................P



The same things as others have said:  Before-and-after pictures of every size.  I tend to get motivated by those pictures if they are similar to my starting and ending goal.  Water!  Water!  Water!  And come visit the Dis boards! 

Bonus:  That is a tough one.  Sweets are my downfall.  Overall, calorie-free pie. I  pie.  



mikamah said:


> I am happy to report I'm down 0.2 pounds, so I was able to lose my superbowl weekend gain, and planning to continue onward and downward with the rest of you.  We can do it!!!
> 
> Have a fabulous friday friends!!!



Yeah on the .2 pounds, especially after last weekend! 



amykathleen2005 said:


> Happy to report a loss this week of 3 lbs. which puts my weight at 166! Only 6 lbs. to my challenge goal and 21lbs to my ultimate goal of 145.



What a Great week!



ChelleyB said:


> Hi Team Donald!  I'm Michelle and live in the NW burbs of Chicago.  I just found the Biggest Loser thread this morning and am excited to be placed on Team Donald.  I look forward to being part of the team.  Hoping to try to lose 30lbs by our Disney trip in December!!!



Hi from the western suburbs! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I had a great loss this week of 2.6lbs and that has helped so much mentally for me.  I feel a new motivation coming upon me again.  I am also half way to my overall challenge goal too.
> 
> Have a great day today everyone.



Great job on the loss! 



pjlla said:


> And that leads me to the QOTD for Saturday 2/11/12:
> 
> Other than eating right and exercise, what is one other positive change you have made regarding this "healthy lifestyle" journey?  Are you sleeping at least 7-8 hours nightly?  Maybe you are eating breakfast daily?  Drinking more water everyday?  Meditating? Cutting out processed white carbs?



The biggest one is cutting WAY back on sugar.  Also drinking lots of water.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Another busy day of work today.  I hope to check back in later this evening.  I was happy to see another 2 lb. loss on the scale this week.   That makes for a total of 10 lbs. since the challenge started!!!  Taking this 5 lbs. at a time, and here's to the next 5!      I was also able to do 3 miles in 40 minutes one time this week.  One step closer (literally) to Princess 1/2 2013!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

ChelleyB said:


> Hi Team Donald!  I'm Michelle and live in the NW burbs of Chicago.  I just found the Biggest Loser thread this morning and am excited to be placed on Team Donald.  I look forward to being part of the team.  Hoping to try to lose 30lbs by our Disney trip in December!!!



Welcome!! 
You'll love it here, there are always friendly people posting and plenty of ways to stay motivated!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Welcome Michelle!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> and hello to all our veteran donalds.
> 
> I am feeling much better today thank goodness!  I only have a few minutes so I apologize for the no reply post this morning.  I feel like it will be a good day today.  I am going to make it to zumba even though I plan to hang in the back and take it a little easy since I am recovering from being sick.  We are also going bowling tonight with my in laws.  It is my MIL bday so that is what she wanted to do to celebrate.
> 
> I had a great loss this week of 2.6lbs and that has helped so much mentally for me.  I feel a new motivation coming upon me again.  I am also half way to my overall challenge goal too.
> 
> Have a great day today everyone.



Woohoo!! Great job on the 2.6lbs! 



pjlla said:


> Sounds terrific.... what time would you like us to arrive??
> 
> 
> 
> I second the motion for CALORIE-FREE cheesecake!  I didn't answer my own QOTD, but that would have been my answer!
> 
> I love before and after pictures as well.... WW magazine usually has some in every issue..... and this month one of the featured pictures is of a DISBOARDER!!  I can't remember her username, but she has been on the WISH boards and posted her before/after photos (same as the ones in this month's magazine).  I am hoping to find her thread today and tell her I saw her pictures!
> 
> Happy Saturday morning friends!!  I tried to pop on last night, but between a slow Disboard and a crappy laptop, it just wasn't happening.  I got one PM answered and then couldn't get another page to load. So sorry.
> 
> I slept in until 8 am today!  That is so rare!  DD has high school swim championships today and club team Regional championships tomorrow.  DS has his last regular season basketball game today (play-off start Monday). Plus DH is going to a UMass hockey game with his brothers tonight and DD has the NHS Charity ball tonight!  So another busy weekend for us.  Thankfully both of today's events start in the afternoon, so we could get some sleep!  I know that DD needed it badly.  Between homework and swim and being sick, she has been getting about 3-5 hours of sleep a night this week.... NOT GOOD!
> 
> And that leads me to the QOTD for Saturday 2/11/12:
> 
> Other than eating right and exercise, what is one other positive change you have made regarding this "healthy lifestyle" journey?  Are you sleeping at least 7-8 hours nightly?  Maybe you are eating breakfast daily?  Drinking more water everyday?  Meditating? Cutting out processed white carbs?
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> Stacey and Clinton from TLC's "What Not To Wear" are in your closet.  What is the one piece of clothing that you know will make them  ?  It is either very dated or very ratty or just plain UGLY.... but you hold onto it any how.  Tell us what that is and why you have kept it.
> 
> 
> Be back in a bit....................P



Wow, you are busy!

I think mine is going to have to be drinking more water. I only drink water and tea, but I don't get thirsty very often. I used to go a whole day without drinking anything a few years ago! Now I like to drink it while editing photos or surfing DIS. I'll just sit in right in front of my computer and can down 3 glasses in an hour without even thinking about it!

I suppose another thing is that I am not stressed about little things. I don't know whether that's due to exercise or what, but I used to panic about everything. The first day of school last semester I was freaking out because I was afraid I wasn't going to be able to find a parking space and miss my first class and some other crazy things. I was a stress magnet. Now I'm not worried about classes, tests, most of the things I usually am. I have an interview for an honor society in a couple weeks and I'm not in the least bit worried. 

Bonus QOTD: Oooh. I saw the episode that had a DISer who had tons of Disney clothes. So, that is what they'd probably throw out. Although, I'm still 19, so maybe they would give me some leeway on that.  I don't really have too many clothes that I'd deem ugly or keep for any reason.




donaldandpirates said:


> I'm so glad that you found the cheese you were looking for.  I've often heard Whole Foods nicknamed "Whole Paycheck."  It's sad, really, that a lot of it is so expensive.  Their bulk section usually has pretty good prices, so if you need organic grains or beans or whatever, check it out.
> 
> 
> The same things as others have said:  Before-and-after pictures of every size.  I tend to get motivated by those pictures if they are similar to my starting and ending goal.  Water!  Water!  Water!  And come visit the Dis boards!
> 
> 
> The biggest one is cutting WAY back on sugar.  Also drinking lots of water.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Another busy day of work today.  I hope to check back in later this evening.  I was happy to see another 2 lb. loss on the scale this week.   That makes for a total of 10 lbs. since the challenge started!!!  Taking this 5 lbs. at a time, and here's to the next 5!      I was also able to do 3 miles in 40 minutes one time this week.  One step closer (literally) to Princess 1/2 2013!



It's actually a local organic store, so I'm not sure if they have bulk. It's pretty small and they just have things stacked, but man, it was like heaven to me! 

I love looking at before and after pictures, so motivating.

Way to go on the loss and the 3 miles!! 

----
Last night was another rough one. Still ate well, didn't end up exercising and worked on a photo project instead. Wasn't too tired, just wasn't appealing, but it was only a xtrain day so I'll let it go.

Friend problems are on the rise, even though all of my friends moved away! Seems like anytime they come home for the weekend they just try to take advantage of me. Same as it was in high school. I do everything for them, any favors, but when I ask for them to do something small for me it's too much of a hassle.  My best friend and I are both having a hard week so we just keep making each other even more angry. All I wanted to do was crawl into a hole and hibernate last night.

However! Woke up this morning and feel much better. Hopefully by the time Monday comes around everything will be back to normal. My parents made some whole wheat strawberry pancakes for me and I had an omelet with a sprinkle of cheese and salsa. It was delicious. Another 2 mile walk/run today. Really going to try and savor this 2 miles because every run after this is at least 2.5. Have a 4 mile run tomorrow that I'm really scared for. 

Actually have some free time today, so I'll probably stop in again this afternoon! Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

pjlla said:


> And that leads me to the QOTD for Saturday 2/11/12:
> Other than eating right and exercise, what is one other positive change you have made regarding this "healthy lifestyle" journey?  Are you sleeping at least 7-8 hours nightly?  Maybe you are eating breakfast daily?  Drinking more water everyday?  Meditating? Cutting out processed white carbs?
> BONUS QOTD:
> Stacey and Clinton from TLC's "What Not To Wear" are in your closet.  What is the one piece of clothing that you know will make them  ?  It is either very dated or very ratty or just plain UGLY.... but you hold onto it any how.  Tell us what that is and why you have kept it.



I would have to say definately drinking all the water.  That has made such a difference in how I feel.  Honestly I thought I drank alot of water before, but I wasn't even coming close to how much I should.  

Stacey and Clinton would torch my entire closet!!  HAHA!!    Really, I don't work, and have gained a little weight so pretty much I wear tshirts or hoodies every day.  And if I'm just sitting at home, I wear sweat pants!!  Ahhh, I look forward to moving, getting a job and buying new clothes!!!


----------



## jillbur

ChelleyB said:


> Hi Team Donald!  I'm Michelle and live in the NW burbs of Chicago.  I just found the Biggest Loser thread this morning and am excited to be placed on Team Donald.  I look forward to being part of the team.  Hoping to try to lose 30lbs by our Disney trip in December!!!



Welcome!




mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am feeling much better today thank goodness!  I only have a few minutes so I apologize for the no reply post this morning.  I feel like it will be a good day today.  I am going to make it to zumba even though I plan to hang in the back and take it a little easy since I am recovering from being sick.  We are also going bowling tonight with my in laws.  It is my MIL bday so that is what she wanted to do to celebrate.
> 
> I had a great loss this week of 2.6lbs and that has helped so much mentally for me.  I feel a new motivation coming upon me again.  I am also half way to my overall challenge goal too.
> 
> Have a great day today everyone.




Glad you're feeling better. And great job on that loss!




pjlla said:


> And that leads me to the QOTD for Saturday 2/11/12:
> 
> Other than eating right and exercise, what is one other positive change you have made regarding this "healthy lifestyle" journey?  Are you sleeping at least 7-8 hours nightly?  Maybe you are eating breakfast daily?  Drinking more water everyday?  Meditating? Cutting out processed white carbs?
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> Stacey and Clinton from TLC's "What Not To Wear" are in your closet.  What is the one piece of clothing that you know will make them  ?  It is either very dated or very ratty or just plain UGLY.... but you hold onto it any how.  Tell us what that is and why you have kept it.



I am drinking less soda and coffee. That's a pretty big deal for this girl!

I have a t-shirt that I've had forever and is so soft and worn. I wear it to sleep in. If Stacey and Clinton saw it, they'd probably faint!




#1hoosierfan said:


> Well, I saw another 8/10 pound weidht loss this week.  It is a bit frustrating, BUT I had 3 people stop me this week and tell me that I looked good and ask what I have been doing to lose weight.  I think the p90x is actually adding quite a bit of muscle and is causing slow weight loss.  I have pants that I could not dry all of the way on New Year's and now I dry them on high heat and they are still loose.
> 
> Have a fantastic weekend.  It is going to COLD here in southern Indiana the next few days.




Yay on loose pants  It's great that your clothes are loose even though the scale is moving slowly!



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Slow day here at home. I went to yoga, made dinner (it's in the crockpot), did dishes, threw a load of clothes into the washer, and had my boys write out their Valentine's. DS5 has about 14 more to do. He has 29 (yes I said 29) kids in his Kindergarten class and thankfully, the teacher does not want them to put the kids names on them. She said it will just be too confusing , so he only had to write his name. DS8 wrote his out in about 5 minutes. Now they have to make Valentine's boxes for school. I have to finish the laundry, iron, go through some mail, and vacuum. I don't know what I'm going to do tomorrow without football.  I guess I'll do more housework. 

Enjoy your weekend!

Jill


----------



## amykathleen2005

jillbur said:


> Slow day here at home. I went to yoga, made dinner (it's in the crockpot), did dishes, threw a load of clothes into the washer, and had my boys write out their Valentine's. DS5 has about 14 more to do. He has 29 (yes I said 29) kids in his Kindergarten class and thankfully, the teacher does not want them to put the kids names on them. She said it will just be too confusing , so he only had to write his name. DS8 wrote his out in about 5 minutes. Now they have to make Valentine's boxes for school. I have to finish the laundry, iron, go through some mail, and vacuum. I don't know what I'm going to do tomorrow without football.  I guess I'll do more housework.
> 
> Jill



29 kindergartners!  Wow, how do they get anything done in class? Imagine the tattletales....


----------



## 50sjayne

Just lurking 'cause Mickey thread is slow...and I'm putting off going to the gym. 

And it is a _bonus_ quotd so--fair game...

Yeah I have this old navy blue sweatshirt that is too big--completely shapeless and cuts you off baggy at the waist. Completely unflattering. The problem-- it has Mickey embroidered on it. It's getting kind of pilly even lol.


----------



## Mary•Poppins

::Snow_White:: said:


> Friend problems are on the rise, even though all of my friends moved away! Seems like anytime they come home for the weekend they just try to take advantage of me. Same as it was in high school. I do everything for them, any favors, but when I ask for them to do something small for me it's too much of a hassle.  My best friend and I are both having a hard week so we just keep making each other even more angry. All I wanted to do was crawl into a hole and hibernate last night.
> 
> However! Woke up this morning and feel much better. Hopefully by the time Monday comes around everything will be back to normal. My parents made some whole wheat strawberry pancakes for me and I had an omelet with a sprinkle of cheese and salsa. It was delicious. Another 2 mile walk/run today. Really going to try and savor this 2 miles because every run after this is at least 2.5. Have a 4 mile run tomorrow that I'm really scared for.
> 
> Actually have some free time today, so I'll probably stop in again this afternoon! Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!



Sorry about the friend problems.  I think I am a bit older than you and my advice is that the older you get, the better you are at dealing with "girl" problems.  I have a best friend since I was 16 and I would do anything for her.  She is closer to me than my sister.  Anyway, we all have a time when a friend will get on your nerves and vise-versa.  Sometimes the best thing to do is spend some time apart.  I would love to say these "girl" problems go away, but they don't.  I just think as you get older, you deal with them better and don't put as much energy or drama into the situation.


And that leads me to the QOTD for Saturday 2/11/12:

Other than eating right and exercise, what is one other positive change you have made regarding this "healthy lifestyle" journey? Are you sleeping at least 7-8 hours nightly? Maybe you are eating breakfast daily? Drinking more water everyday? Meditating? Cutting out processed white carbs?


I have learned to drink more.  At times I am guzzling it just to get it in at work (which causes a problem when I have to go to the bathroom ... I have had to take my small group for a bathroom break because I had to go, not them. )  I have also been eating way more veggies and fruits too.


BONUS QOTD:

Stacey and Clinton from TLC's "What Not To Wear" are in your closet. What is the one piece of clothing that you know will make them ? It is either very dated or very ratty or just plain UGLY.... but you hold onto it any how. Tell us what that is and why you have kept it.


I have this coat from the 80s .... dark blue, purple, red and green.  I got it for my first teaching job since we had to do recess duty.  It was long and would go below my knees ... and is filled with down.  

I used to wear it when it got really cold and my husband finally complained that it was the ugliest coat he had ever seen and told me to buy a new coat.   Now if you knew my husband, he is not a fashion king.  I have to dress him and he hates to spend money .... so his comment was quite funny.  I did buy another coat ... however, I still have this tacky coat.  It is now my sled riding coat.  I keep telling him that I have to keep it incase I would get stuck in a snow bank .... he would then be able to find me.


----------



## pjlla

Good afternoon friends! Can't get a wifi connection in the pool stands, so I won't be able to chat this afternoon.  I snuck out while diving is going on.

DD had a great swim for her 200 free and dropped 4 seconds.  She is thrilled...it put her 8th overall for her division, but unfortunately wasn't fast enough to make top 6 and meet of champs tomorrow.  Still has her 500 free and her free relay....fingers crossed.

I'm ravenous but all my lunch and snack calories are gone plus I ate a ton of baby carrots. Oh well. Trying to save plenty of points for later as I don't know what or when dinner will be with today's craziness.  

After the meet I will be driving DD and a swim friend to the NHS charity ball. They will stay just one hour so no sense in going home, since it is a 35 minute drive each way!  I'm going to find a McD or Wendie's with wi-fi and visit the Dis!  But no French fries! I promise!

TTYL.............P


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Slow thread today!
Hope everyone is enjoying their Saturday.



			
				MaryPoppins;43999492 said:
			
		

> Sorry about the friend problems.  I think I am a bit older than you and my advice is that the older you get, the better you are at dealing with "girl" problems.  I have a best friend since I was 16 and I would do anything for her.  She is closer to me than my sister.  Anyway, we all have a time when a friend will get on your nerves and vise-versa.  Sometimes the best thing to do is spend some time apart.  I would love to say these "girl" problems go away, but they don't.  I just think as you get older, you deal with them better and don't put as much energy or drama into the situation.
> 
> 
> And that leads me to the QOTD for Saturday 2/11/12:
> 
> Other than eating right and exercise, what is one other positive change you have made regarding this "healthy lifestyle" journey? Are you sleeping at least 7-8 hours nightly? Maybe you are eating breakfast daily? Drinking more water everyday? Meditating? Cutting out processed white carbs?
> 
> 
> I have learned to drink more.  At times I am guzzling it just to get it in at work (which causes a problem when I have to go to the bathroom ... I have had to take my small group for a bathroom break because I had to go, not them. )  I have also been eating way more veggies and fruits too.
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> Stacey and Clinton from TLC's "What Not To Wear" are in your closet. What is the one piece of clothing that you know will make them ? It is either very dated or very ratty or just plain UGLY.... but you hold onto it any how. Tell us what that is and why you have kept it.
> 
> 
> I have this coat from the 80s .... dark blue, purple, red and green.  I got it for my first teaching job since we had to do recess duty.  It was long and would go below my knees ... and is filled with down.
> 
> I used to wear it when it got really cold and my husband finally complained that it was the ugliest coat he had ever seen and told me to buy a new coat.   Now if you knew my husband, he is not a fashion king.  I have to dress him and he hates to spend money .... so his comment was quite funny.  I did buy another coat ... however, I still have this tacky coat.  It is now my sled riding coat.  I keep telling him that I have to keep it incase I would get stuck in a snow bank .... he would then be able to find me.



Thanks. It's not really drama where we are arguing or yelling, It's more of me getting tired with how they treat me everytime they see me. They are really inconsiderate. Today they texted me asking to hang out and when I told them to let me know what they wanted to do they never told me. Turns out they told my best friend they weren't going to hang out with me because they had to study, but they didn't take the time to let me know. Perhaps I didn't do something I wanted this afternoon because they wanted to hang out?  They just put me in bad mood. And they act like this all the time.

My best friend and I have been friends for 4-5 years. I don't think there has ever been a time when we stopped talking, it's funny because she goes to school 2 1/2 hours away, but we talk almost 24/7 so we still end up getting on each others nerves sometimse.  We've already repaired our relationship since last night, which is why we are such good friends.

 About your husband and coat. I bought this large blue 100% cotton cover-up from a thrift store about a year ago, I have no idea why I decided to buy it. I think it was a $1. It's fairly heavy and goes down to my knees. They would probably throw it out too, but I only wear it around the house because it's soooo warm and comfy.


----------



## my3princes

This has been a frustrating challenge.  Every time I have a minute to check in the boards are busy "check back later" or things hesitate to the point that I just give up. 

Health wise I've been super achy and feel like my circulation is off.  I think it has something to do with sitting at a computer for 10 1/2 hours at work    I'm having a vasucular work up for the veins in my legs on Friday so I'll talk to them about it all at that time.  For some reason I've started retaining fluid this week too.  It makes no sense since I'm taking hormones so my body shouldn't know where I am in a cycle.  Theoretically I can go 3 months between cycles.  My legs are so swollen at night it's just crazy.  I gained 5 lbs this week and I know it is all fluid weight.  I'm not doing an official weigh in as I haven't been eating horribly.


----------



## pjlla

Evening folks!   I had a bunches of replies painstakingly crafted here on my IPad and then a kid walked by and brushed my screen with his swim bag and POOF...it was gone.   The girls will be done in the locker room shortly so no time for a do-over....but I'll be on in the morning to catch up and post the QOTD. 

  DD and her friend have decided to bag the charity ball and friend is riding team bus home, so as soon as DD is dressed we are homeward bound! 
Still not sure if we will do fast food for dinner or a "real" restaurant, but I have a good plan in mind for either and plenty of calories left. 

TTYL.......P


----------



## ougrad86

Finally had a chance to get on since it is the weekend again - and according to my boss, we are going to be majorly busy with a project next week.  I'm very interested in the project, but may miss some lunch breaks again ..but I may have to make up time anyway, since I have my medicine and may start my shots next week, depending on if I can get an early appt.



pjlla said:


> Sounds like your week had some good and some bad.  Hopefully the bad will go away and next week will be great.  Enjoy the Disney on Ice!  And tell your DD that my DD was nearly 16 last May when we went to WDW and she waited in line TWO HOURS to meet Rapunzel and Flynn!!  She was by far the oldest and tallest "kid" there waiting to meet them.... but she danced and colored and everything else that the little girls did!!  Wanna see a picture???



That is such a nice picture, your DD is a beautiful young lady!

It did not come up in the quote, but realized what your niece went through!  It is so wonderful that she was able to walk again!  That is really something!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Monday feb 6 QOTD
> Challenge #4 Relax!
> I think we already had a question about what we do to relax....so why dont you tell us what you do to alleviate stress.
> A few things i do to manage stress is to stay organize, make sure to schedule some fun into my days so its not all work and no play,and when i do get stressed i try to prioritize the things i need to get done and make a list.



I was going over what I do, I think it is similar to you.  I get stressed most at work. hasn't been much in my home life that totally stressed me out to where I was totally anxious.  At work, when I am faced with all this work and it seems never-ending, I just list and prioritize and make a stack on my desk (or in my computer) and just tunnel vision into it.  I eventually get through it, and since I need to leave at 4:30 many days to pick up DS, I have a built-in getaway.  I leave it at work, and dig in the next day.



D73 said:


> Harry Potter Ride was my first dissapointement this summer. Waited throught he queue, which was awesome. Sat down na dthe restraint would not close to the satisfaction of the employee. She really did not try....heck I'm squishy. Just told me to wait over to the side. I thought perhaps they had a special vehicle that had some restraints that were slightly bigger.....but no I was esorted tot he exit and had to wait there for my party.  From then on I knew it was hopeless and just sat out for other rides. Thus one of my goals to be able to get back on these attractions.
> Well I will be in at WDW between my cruises on April 5 and 6. If you are on the WDW end of things perhaps we can say hello.



Heard they now have larger seats.  That will work for DH, but he is letting me get on the ride the 1st time, to determine if he can handle it.  We plan to run, jump on, ride and then circle around to do it again.  He will walk with us the second time since I anticipate a wait then, and so will be able to enjoy the queue attractions.  I have heard they are quite neat.  DH and I are probably bigger HP fans than DS, but his friend is foaming at the mouth to go!

Our Disney days are Mon and Tue.  Probably only half a day each depending on how crowded the parks are - we have never done Spring Break before.  We might do a tour of the monorail resorts if MK gets to crazy (we have reservations at Chef Mickey) and plan to do DTD when we are done with HS.  Probably go to DisneyQuest, since DS and his friend love CyberMountain there.  Hopefully the weather will be nice that day - if it rains it might be super busy.  Can't make more days, since the taxi fare is crazy, and we don't want to rent a car and pay all the parking at both the hotel and the parks.



GoofyPredsFan said:


> This is so weird!!  Well apparently my answer to this is that I dream about Disney!  Ok, so Friday afternoon my mom suddenly started having chest pain and sweating really bad, then her words all were slurring.  Thankfully my dad took her to the ER and they found out she has blocked arteries.  Today she will have quadruple bypass surgery.  Next Monday my cousin (two years older than me) is having a double masectomy due to breast cancer.  I am extremely worried about both of them and having a hard time not being there with them.  I'm at home, trying to be calm because I know everything is going to be ok.  But I'm still so worried and can't believe my mom, who has always been in good health, is at a hospital right now, about to have open heart surgery.  Scary stuff.  But how fitting that the question of the day is how to alleviate stress!  I am looking forward to reading everyone's answers



I am so glad you got her to the hospital.  That is so scary!  My Dad had his first bypass when I was a teenager - he was having trouble with his heart that early, and already had heart damage.  He did great though, and recovered, although since he had high cholesterol, it started building up in his arteries again, and he had a second bypass 13 years later.  I was in Germany then, and my mother called me to let me know a few hours before he went in.  I could think of nothing else, until she finally called to let me know he was ok.  He lived an additional 25 years, and only passed away due to the heart damage.  I am so grateful he had the wonderful doctors he had that gave us that time.  Having that going on with your cousin as well is a very scary thing.  It sounds like everything turned out well.  The advances they have made since my father's surgeries are amazing, recovery and maintaining are so much better.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I loved The Hunger Games!  It's a little disturbing to think of the premise of the story, but I loved the character development which leads into the next two books



I read the first book, and it started slow - and many times I was angry at the government there! (I get really involved in books)  But the further I read, it became more interesting, although I had more or less foreseen the outcome - I won't reveal it but asked my DS what if...and he said read the book .  I'm starting the second book now, but haven't had a chance to read it today.  Still torn about seeing the movie, but I probably will.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> that sounds like almost as much fun as rolling down the hill.  Im glad you didnt fall thats what I would have had to worry about.
> today has been so far so good.  Confession I have to make....bad planning and poor choices were made by me today.  I had to run to get my dh's car from the garage at lunch and was short on time.  I was starving so I did a drive thru.  It fits into my calories for the day but I have not had fast food since dec 31.  Im a bit disappointed in myself but realize I am still ok and will not do this for along while.  I WILL NOT MAKE THIS A HABIT.  I think that is the most important lesson learned.



I used to roll down hills all the time.  I imagined myself running down a hill - I'd fall flat on my face.  But my grandparents had this awesome hill that was great to roll down, me and my sister would do it all the time.

Good it fit into your plan even though you did not want to eat fast food.  I don't think you need to be disappointed, since you will not make it a habit.  I hardly ever hit fast food, the only time we hit it is on road trips.  More often than not, I go for the Subway, which I don't really consider fast food.  But if I had to, I would go through a drive through and just try to make good choices, like you did.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> We left around 5 on Friday and hit monster traffic on the way down to Lambertville (cute little town on the Delaware River where people go to buy antiques.)  We were staying in a beautiful bed and breakfast on a hill overlooking the town.  The weekend was for scrapbooking so 25 women set up shop for the weekend.  Breakfast was made by the staff at the Inn (Veggie strata with bacon and hashbrown on Saturday and French toast with sausage on Sunday)  The coffee and tea were plentiful as well.  The lunch and dinner were made by our Creative Memories staff (Danielle and Kristy) which were salads with lowfat dressings, wraps, and homemade soups.  For dinner we had beef with salad and pasta.  They are such sweethearts and made everything GF for me   Both nights we had wine and cheese by the fire and just laughed and laughed.



Sounds like a wonderful time - a weekend doing what you love and a nice little B&B to boot!  Stayed at a B&B for the first time when we went to Hershey last summer.  It was awesome - we will definately stay there when we go back.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> We had Ryan's parent teacher conference tonight.  He is in 1st grade.  He got all satisfactory on his report card but he is struggling alot with being able to focus and pay attention.  We are doing our best to help him at home and he has a really great teacher that is working with him too.  He is a smart cookie but only applies himself to the areas he has interest in....like football.  It is just so frustrating to have a child like this.  I am pretty sure he is boarderline ADD but definitely does not suffer enough to even do meds at this point.  We are just keeping in close communication with his teacher and his pediatrician whom I work for so its easy to do so.  Hopefully he will outgrow this stuff but I dont have much hope as I swear me and dh both have ADD.



I read this with interest.  My DS also had ADHD.  The kindergarten teacher suggested having him tested, he was really smart but always had to move, very easily distracted compared to his peers.  I had read all the articles about the overmedication of America, and decided to go to a psychiatrist instead of just a pediatrician.  They tested him and he was borderline ADHD.  According to the doctor, he was very intelligent, but was using it to control his symptoms, so his full potential was not being realized.  He was doing well enough at school though, so we worked with behavior modification and some of the dietary guidelines that were coming through at that time.  The teachers worked with him and were wonderful, but at the end of third grade, it suddenly started to interfere with his life and school.  His teacher spent a huge amount of time with him during the last quarter just getting him through it, and it was hard to talk to him and maintain a discussion...he can't stay on any one subject.  He also needed speech therapy but was unable to concentrate during the session.  We went back to the psychiatrist and started medication - the difference was night and day.  He could even feel it begin to work when he took it - he said his mind calmed down instead of being so busy.  He has been taking it since then.  He is taking about half as much as when we first started, and we can scale him back down during the summer.  But when he went off of it this summer (he wanted to see what would happen) it was OK for everyday, but he had trouble concentrating on some things, such as reading or discussions (he did great with video games because the doctor said they become part of the game).  Since we cut him down this year he has had a little trouble concentrating, he wanted to reduce it in the hope that it would make him more outgoing, but was dismayed that his grades weren't quite as good - still straight A's, just not as high a level.  He wanted to go back up to his old dosage since he saw no difference in his personality (he is just a quiet kid, but a difference from the talkative 3rd grader), but I encouraged him to give it a little more time and we will really buckle down with the school work.

I think all options should be tried before medication, but in the end you do need to do what works best.  You probably have some time at this age to try some of the other options, and great that you have the teachers support.

My DH thinks he might have mild ADD...the doctor agrees after talking to him.  That would explain his disorganization and inability to ever really finish a project...



trinaweena said:


> Today I went the whole day and only have one minor stomach ache! I got home from work and i was HUNGRY and I ATE FOOD and i didn't want to die! Food has never tasted so good. I was so happy! Maybe the medicine is working? Its too early to count chickens and all that but im hopeful. Then maybe finally I can start running for real again



So glad it has cleared up - I hope it stays that way.



donac said:


> I had a busy day yesterday but it was pretty good.  My math team had a great set of individual scores but they can't do a logic problem to save their lives.  We had a nice ice cream party before the meet ( I only had one small scope).  It is times like this that I really enjoy coaching this group of kids.  Someone came in while they were eating and asked if anyone was on the Chess team.  One girl came back with "That's for nerds"  These are the types of kids who really can make fun of themselves.



I tried to talk DS into something like that, but he wanted to go for a sport - it is kind of all consuming during the spring, so he can't get involved in much else.  I love Logic Problems!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Tuesday Feb 7 QOTD:
> Challenge # 5- Spend time enjoying the scenery!
> What is your favorite type of scenery that you enjoy?



I enjoy so many.  Especially vistas - up high where I can look out and see so much.  Love airplanes.  Used to fly on some of the military flights, and they have a glassed in area at the bottom of the plane called a boom pod (used for midair refuelings).  I would crawl into that little pod, and it is glass and could look straight down.  It was awesome.  Right now, where we live you can catch the mountains from certain angles - when I go to work they are right in front on me - sometimes I want to keep on driving!  And I work on the 6th floor, and there are alot of windows to look out at the mountains.



pjlla said:


> Okay.... so I made it through attendance, snack milk count, morning meeting, morning worksheets, and math worksheet!    Now they are out of the room until about 10:20.  Then more work, lunch, recess, more work and out of here at 3pm.
> I will make a MAD DASH home to pick up my DD's swim bag, pack up a gym bag for myself and DS and then DASH back to the middle school to pick up DS at 4pm and SPEED to the high school to get DD at 4:10.  The day got crazy because DD forgot to mention the afterschool chemistry study session PLUS she forgot to mention she offered a ride home for a friend after said session. And we have to be at the Chiropractor for 4:45pm and then at the Y for 5:30.... chiro is 45 minutes from town and Y is 20 minutes from chiro.
> If I had known all of this, I would have left home this morning with all of the gym/swim stuff already in the car and would have made my afternoon easier.  oh well.  I could have dashed home right now during my prep period, but I would barely make it home and back in the 40 minutes and didn't want to risk it.  It will be a very tight squeeze this afternoon, but at least I won't have a classroom of students waiting for me!



I read your schedules sometimes, it makes me dizzy!  I totally admire you for being able to keep it all straight and get it all done!
***************************************************
That's it for tonight.  I'll finish catching up tomorrow. It takes awhile when you go a week at a time!

Carol


----------



## belledreamer

pjlla said:


> QOTD for Friday, Feb. 10:
> 
> I'm writing a book called "Weight loss for Dummies".  I'd like contributions from folks like you who are taking part in this "journey", whether you are just starting out, mid-way to your goal, or cruising in maintenance.  Your contribution can be anywhere from one sentence to one paragraph.
> 
> (P.S..... I like to imagine that a person struggling with their weight grabs the book at the store and flips open to ONE page.... and what they see on that page will determine whether they buy the book or not.... what if it is YOUR contribution they are seeing?  How compelling will it be??)
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> If the Fairy Godmother could create one dessert for you that would be calorie-free FOREVER, what would it be??  Ice cream?? Cheesecake?  Chocolate chip cookies??  .....................................P



I had to think about this one for a while and I think the one thing I would include is that you can't expect the weight to just come off automatically and also that maintaining is not failure.  For instance, despite all I've been doing to exercise, drink all my water and make healthy eating choices, I haven't lost anything in the past 2 weeks.  Which did depress me a little, since we all want to see results for our actions and I think that's probably one of the biggest reasons that people quit making better choices because we're not seeing results as fast as we may like.

But then I rethought it, and decided that even though I didn't lose any weight, I didn't gain any either.  I made the best choices I could for my meals and even though I can't see a difference in the scale, I can definitely see it in not just my clothing but in my outlook on things.  I smile more, I have more energy; just those things convince me that the choices I'm making to improve myself are worth it.

BONUS QOTD:  Cookies and Cream ice cream!  I haven't had it in FOREVER!  Either that or Kleinpeter Chocolate milk.  It's my weakness... 



ChelleyB said:


> Hi Team Donald!  I'm Michelle and live in the NW burbs of Chicago.  I just found the Biggest Loser thread this morning and am excited to be placed on Team Donald.  I look forward to being part of the team.  Hoping to try to lose 30lbs by our Disney trip in December!!!



  We're happy to have you with us!! 



pjlla said:


> And that leads me to the QOTD for Saturday 2/11/12:
> 
> Other than eating right and exercise, what is one other positive change you have made regarding this "healthy lifestyle" journey?  Are you sleeping at least 7-8 hours nightly?  Maybe you are eating breakfast daily?  Drinking more water everyday?  Meditating? Cutting out processed white carbs?
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> Stacey and Clinton from TLC's "What Not To Wear" are in your closet.  What is the one piece of clothing that you know will make them  ?  It is either very dated or very ratty or just plain UGLY.... but you hold onto it any how.  Tell us what that is and why you have kept it.[/SIZE




I've made several changes but I think the one I'm most proud of is getting all my 64oz of water in per day.  For someone who would barely get 8oz in before this challenge, it's been one of my bigger adjustments.  And one that I'm most proud of since I've only missed getting it all in one day once since we've started.

BONUS QOTD:  I tend to like wearing guys' graphic tees since they're a little bit looser and much more comfortable to wear.  I have 4 that I wear all the time: A Doctor Who tee with David Tennant as the Doctor, an Angry Beavers tee, a Pokemon tee (salutes to my childhood) and a blue Superman tee. (Dean Cain anyone?  )

They can have the rest of my clothes, but they aren't getting my Doctor Who shirt!!!

There was one that I saw the other day that I almost bought that said "Bacon makes everything better" but not knowing where I would even wear it, I decided not to get it. 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

Not too much to say for today.  Pretty much the same old routine.  

Totally crushed that Whitney Houston has died.  I mean, despite all her drug issues, she was a voice I grew up with and still completely love.  She was actually one of my inspirations to learn how to sing.  So I think I'll spend the evening listening to some of her songs and reminiscing.

R.I.P. Whitney...


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

pjlla said:


> And that leads me to the QOTD for Saturday 2/11/12:
> 
> Other than eating right and exercise, what is one other positive change you have made regarding this "healthy lifestyle" journey?  Are you sleeping at least 7-8 hours nightly?  Maybe you are eating breakfast daily?  Drinking more water everyday?  Meditating? Cutting out processed white carbs?
> 
> I definitely make better food choices now I have ditched the take-out and moniter my fruit and veg intake so that I know when I'm falling short and can rectify things
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> Stacey and Clinton from TLC's "What Not To Wear" are in your closet.  What is the one piece of clothing that you know will make them  ?  It is either very dated or very ratty or just plain UGLY.... but you hold onto it any how.  Tell us what that is and why you have kept it.
> I think they would they would be horrified-even I dont like my clothes  I do love my jeans though the rest is going to hit the bin when I get to my goal weight





pjlla said:


> Almost ready to debut my new menu planning system!  Silly how excited I can get about something like this!................P


I think its cool that you get excited about the little things (because I do too)





pjlla said:


> Evening folks!   I had a bunches of replies painstakingly crafted here on my IPad and then a kid walked by and brushed my screen with his swim bag and POOF...it was gone.   The girls will be done in the locker room shortly so no time for a do-over....but I'll be on in the morning to catch up and post the QOTD.
> 
> DD and her friend have decided to bag the charity ball and friend is riding team bus home, so as soon as DD is dressed we are homeward bound!
> Still not sure if we will do fast food for dinner or a "real" restaurant, but I have a good plan in mind for either and plenty of calories left.
> 
> TTYL.......P



Well done for planning ahead so that you're OP regardless of where you eat


----------



## pjlla

donaldandpirates said:


> Another busy day of work today.  I hope to check back in later this evening.  I was happy to see another 2 lb. loss on the scale this week.   That makes for a total of 10 lbs. since the challenge started!!!  Taking this 5 lbs. at a time, and here's to the next 5!      I was also able to do 3 miles in 40 minutes one time this week.  One step closer (literally) to Princess 1/2 2013!



WTG on the 3 miles!!  BTW, this month's Fitness magazine has a 10 week "Couch to 1/2 marathon" plan. If you are interested, I can post a link.



::Snow_White:: said:


> Bonus QOTD: Oooh. I saw the episode that had a DISer who had tons of Disney clothes. So, that is what they'd probably throw out. Although, I'm still 19, so maybe they would give me some leeway on that.  I don't really have too many clothes that I'd deem ugly or keep for any reason.
> 
> I saw that one too..... so sad that they threw away all of her Disney clothes!
> 
> Last night was another rough one. Still ate well, didn't end up exercising and worked on a photo project instead. Wasn't too tired, just wasn't appealing, but it was only a xtrain day so I'll let it go.
> 
> What kind of photo projects do you do??
> 
> However! Woke up this morning and feel much better. Hopefully by the time Monday comes around everything will be back to normal. My parents made some whole wheat strawberry pancakes for me and I had an omelet with a sprinkle of cheese and salsa. It was delicious. Another 2 mile walk/run today. Really going to try and savor this 2 miles because every run after this is at least 2.5. Have a 4 mile run tomorrow that I'm really scared for.
> 
> Actually have some free time today, so I'll probably stop in again this afternoon! Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!



HOpe all is well for the 4 mile run!! Prayers that it goes quickly and painlessly!




jillbur said:


> Slow day here at home. I went to yoga, made dinner (it's in the crockpot), did dishes, threw a load of clothes into the washer, and had my boys write out their Valentine's. DS5 has about 14 more to do. He has 29 (yes I said 29) kids in his Kindergarten class and thankfully, the teacher does not want them to put the kids names on them. She said it will just be too confusing , so he only had to write his name. DS8 wrote his out in about 5 minutes. Now they have to make Valentine's boxes for school. I have to finish the laundry, iron, go through some mail, and vacuum. I don't know what I'm going to do tomorrow without football.  I guess I'll do more housework.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> Jill



I'm sure you can find something more exciting to replace football than HOUSEWORK!  



50sjayne said:


> Just lurking 'cause Mickey thread is slow...and I'm putting off going to the gym.
> 
> And it is a _bonus_ quotd so--fair game...
> 
> Yeah I have this old navy blue sweatshirt that is too big--completely shapeless and cuts you off baggy at the waist. Completely unflattering. The problem-- it has Mickey embroidered on it. It's getting kind of pilly even lol.



Hey there, Hi there!  Nice to see you!  Looks like Donald thread has been slow the last few days too.  Did you make it to the gym??



			
				Mary•Poppins;43999492 said:
			
		

> And that leads me to the QOTD for Saturday 2/11/12:
> 
> Other than eating right and exercise, what is one other positive change you have made regarding this "healthy lifestyle" journey? Are you sleeping at least 7-8 hours nightly? Maybe you are eating breakfast daily? Drinking more water everyday? Meditating? Cutting out processed white carbs?
> 
> 
> I have learned to drink more.  At times I am guzzling it just to get it in at work (which causes a problem when I have to go to the bathroom ... I have had to take my small group for a bathroom break because I had to go, not them. )  I have also been eating way more veggies and fruits too.
> 
> Glad to hear your fruit and veggie intake has increased.  I don't think everyone realize how very, very important that is!!
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> Stacey and Clinton from TLC's "What Not To Wear" are in your closet. What is the one piece of clothing that you know will make them ? It is either very dated or very ratty or just plain UGLY.... but you hold onto it any how. Tell us what that is and why you have kept it.
> 
> 
> I have this coat from the 80s .... dark blue, purple, red and green.  I got it for my first teaching job since we had to do recess duty.  It was long and would go below my knees ... and is filled with down.
> 
> I used to wear it when it got really cold and my husband finally complained that it was the ugliest coat he had ever seen and told me to buy a new coat.   Now if you knew my husband, he is not a fashion king.  I have to dress him and he hates to spend money .... so his comment was quite funny.  I did buy another coat ... however, I still have this tacky coat.  It is now my sled riding coat.  I keep telling him that I have to keep it incase I would get stuck in a snow bank .... he would then be able to find me.



Sounds delightfully ugly!!



my3princes said:


> This has been a frustrating challenge.  Every time I have a minute to check in the boards are busy "check back later" or things hesitate to the point that I just give up.
> 
> Health wise I've been super achy and feel like my circulation is off.  I think it has something to do with sitting at a computer for 10 1/2 hours at work    I'm having a vasucular work up for the veins in my legs on Friday so I'll talk to them about it all at that time.  For some reason I've started retaining fluid this week too.  It makes no sense since I'm taking hormones so my body shouldn't know where I am in a cycle.  Theoretically I can go 3 months between cycles.  My legs are so swollen at night it's just crazy.  I gained 5 lbs this week and I know it is all fluid weight.  I'm not doing an official weigh in as I haven't been eating horribly.




Yup... Disboards need a make-over these days!  But it seems to be better this weekend.

Oh my gosh Deb.  I hope they figure out what is wrong and why you are retaining fluid.  I'm sure that the desk job isn't helping, but you're a busy gal and I'm sure you do plenty of moving when you are home and about.  

How's your BP during all of this?  Are you keeping an eye on it??

Prayers going out for you and let us know what they find out.

BTW, I'll be in White River Junction today..... if you were feeling better I was gonna call you to meet for a coffee.... but I understand it wouldn't be a good weekend for it.  Just take care of yourself.  



belledreamer said:


> I had to think about this one for a while and I think the one thing I would include is that you can't expect the weight to just come off automatically and also that maintaining is not failure.  For instance, despite all I've been doing to exercise, drink all my water and make healthy eating choices, I haven't lost anything in the past 2 weeks.  Which did depress me a little, since we all want to see results for our actions and I think that's probably one of the biggest reasons that people quit making better choices because we're not seeing results as fast as we may like.
> 
> But then I rethought it, and decided that even though I didn't lose any weight, I didn't gain any either.  I made the best choices I could for my meals and even though I can't see a difference in the scale, I can definitely see it in not just my clothing but in my outlook on things.  I smile more, I have more energy; just those things convince me that the choices I'm making to improve myself are worth it.
> 
> Great words!
> 
> I've made several changes but I think the one I'm most proud of is getting all my 64oz of water in per day.  For someone who would barely get 8oz in before this challenge, it's been one of my bigger adjustments.  And one that I'm most proud of since I've only missed getting it all in one day once since we've started.
> 
> You must feel so much better being properly hydrated all of the time.
> 
> Not too much to say for today.  Pretty much the same old routine.
> 
> Totally crushed that Whitney Houston has died.  I mean, despite all her drug issues, she was a voice I grew up with and still completely love.  She was actually one of my inspirations to learn how to sing.  So I think I'll spend the evening listening to some of her songs and reminiscing.
> 
> R.I.P. Whitney...



Saw that on FB last night.  I presume it was related to drugs, as I know she has struggled for years with an addiction.  But SO SAD that someone who talent and beautiful can think so little of herself as to abuse herself that way.  



luvpoohandcompany said:


> I think its cool that you get excited about the little things (because I do too)
> 
> Especially little things that have to do with cleaning and organizing!
> 
> 
> Well done for planning ahead so that you're OP regardless of where you eat



I did well at dinner, but fell apart a little when I got home..... it was my ALWAYS FATAL combination of tired and hungry.  Dinner was a baked potato topped with a bit of chili from Wendies.... and treated myself to a jr. Frosty.  But was still hungry when I got home at 10:30 and had three big handfuls of trail mix without even really thinking about it.  I estimate that CONSERVATIVELY I ate 12 points of trail mix.  I'll count it and use Flex points for it, but it frustrates me.  Especially since I had a good filling OP dinner AND a treat and could have easily just skipped the trail mix and gone straight to bed.... and it was 10:30!  I've been trying to NOT EAT after 9pm!  Wish I had a "do-over" button.

****************

Happy sunny and bright Sunday morning!  The snow that was promised did not materialize, thank goodness.  I'd be happy to not get another inch this year.  

DD and I arrived home about 10:30 last night, despite the fact that she skipped the charity ball.  I'm sure it would have been midnight or so if she had gone to the dance.  I was THRILLED that she and her friend made the SMART choice and decided to skip it.  

We will leave here today about 1pm for a 3pm arrive at today's pool venue.  Meet is scheduled to go til about 7:30pm.  Hopefully we will be home by 9 and have DD in bed by 10.  Her cold is slightly better after getting some good sleep Friday night and tonight, and I don't want it to get worse again.

I saved my scrapping magazine that came Friday to read at the meet today, as there isn't much wi-fi available at this venue either (depending on where you sit).  

We are (sadly) skipping church again today to allow DD to sleep.  Now I see how easily we got out of our regular church attendance habit when DD started swimming!  

I will be folding a few loads of laundry, unloading the dishwasher, and running the vacuum around later.  That should be enough to make the place decent for now.  Tomorrow I have to open the suitcase and start throwing in stuff for DD to take to Costa Rica.... she leaves the 22nd and hasn't even tried on her shorts or new shoes yet!!

I'm going to post pictures of my new menu planning system.  I'll put a photo here, but most of it will go on the menu planning thread.  I'll post a link when it's ready!

QOTD for Sunday 2/12/2012

After decades of being told that "fat makes us fat", I think that most of us now know that we need some HEALTHY fats in our diet to keep our bodies running properly!  Our brains need fat, our muscles need fat, our digestive system needs fat.  It is important that it be the RIGHT KIND of fats and the proper amounts.  

How do you get the RIGHT fats in your diet??  Fatty fish? Nuts? Avocado?  Olives/olive oil??  How many servings per day/week?  

BONUS QOTD:

What is your CREATIVE outlet?  

I'll be back to answer my own questions!................P


----------



## pjlla

pjlla said:


> QOTD for Sunday 2/12/2012
> 
> After decades of being told that "fat makes us fat", I think that most of us now know that we need some HEALTHY fats in our diet to keep our bodies running properly!  Our brains need fat, our muscles need fat, our digestive system needs fat.  It is important that it be the RIGHT KIND of fats and the proper amounts.
> 
> How do you get the RIGHT fats in your diet??  Fatty fish? Nuts? Avocado?  Olives/olive oil??  How many servings per day/week?
> 
> I will admit, I still struggle with this. After years of off-and-on Weight Watchers, I have it drummed into my head..... "less fat, less fat, less fat".  I know that they now preach that you need at least two servings of healthy fats a day, but I don't always get it in.
> 
> My fats are usually in the form of olive oil (salad dressings and cooking), nuts (although I need to watch my portions), salmon (about once a week), and avocado (in the form of 100 cal pack guacamole.... maybe every two weeks).
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> What is your CREATIVE outlet?
> 
> It took me a long time to realize that I NEEDED a creative outlet.  Years of being a SAHM with nothing more to show for it than a momentary-empty hamper or a temporarily-clean kitchen was really depressing.  NOTHING I did stayed DONE for long!  I had put aside my scrapping when DS was born and hadn't picked it back up again.  I was doing some cross-stitch, but not much.  I started doing some redecorating, but that can be costly and time consuming and I was constantly frustrated by wanting to redecorate but not having the money to spend or the time for a BIG project.
> 
> I got back into scrapbooking and it saved my sanity!  It is far less expensive than redecorating (although it can get pricey if you let it) and can be accomplished much faster than repainting an entire room. And if you don't finish something you can tuck it away in a box or drawer and finish it later.
> 
> With redecorating, if I didn't finish painting a room or rearranging furniture, the family couldn't function in that room!  Plus who can afford to be constantly buying new furniture, flooring, curtains???
> 
> My scrapping gives me a project that has a beginning, middle, and end.  And when it is done, it is DONE.  It will never need to be RE-DONE.... unlike housework which is NEVER "done" and always needs to be done again and again.................P





pjlla said:


> And that leads me to the QOTD for Saturday 2/11/12:
> 
> Other than eating right and exercise, what is one other positive change you have made regarding this "healthy lifestyle" journey?  Are you sleeping at least 7-8 hours nightly?  Maybe you are eating breakfast daily?  Drinking more water everyday?  Meditating? Cutting out processed white carbs?
> 
> 
> Obviously over the course of 4 years I've made lots of changes.  My most recent healthy change has been to really cut out most of my white carbs.  Regular (or even "light") breads, pastas, english muffins, cereal etc.  I cut them out because of the insulin impact, but also because so much of that stuff uses ingredients that have been genetically modified.... especially cereals.  If corn (or any corn product) is listed in the ingredients, chances are it is GMO corn (unless it is an organic product).  And white flour has been so stripped of any of its goodness, I see no point in eating it.
> 
> The kids get organic cereal if they want something like Cheerios, they eat organic whole wheat bread and organic tortilla chips.  DH and I don't eat cereal and we eat low carb oat bran/flax seed pita pockets as our bread.
> 
> There are a few things that still reside in our cupboards that I would like to change out though..... taco shells (haven't been able to find an organic variety yet), pretzels, FiberOne cereal (use it for recipes and for topping yogurt parfaits), crackers (although I don't buy them often and I have finally found an organic variety that the kids are okay with).
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> Stacey and Clinton from TLC's "What Not To Wear" are in your closet.  What is the one piece of clothing that you know will make them  ?  It is either very dated or very ratty or just plain UGLY.... but you hold onto it any how.  Tell us what that is and why you have kept it.
> 
> Not sure if this counts, since it isn't street clothes, but I have a pair of pink satin pajamas that DH would like to burn!  I got them when I was pregnant with DS (keeping in mind that he just turned 14 ).  They are BEYOND ratty and are held together at the waist with a few odd machine stitches and a few safety pins because they are a size 2X on my now-medium to small size body!  All of the buttons fell off of the top years ago and I just sewed the front closed.  They are BEYOND pilled and stained.  I think that this spring we will have a ceremonial burning!    They are just comfy and easy to grab.... and they still cover me, so why waste them, right??  ...............P





pjlla said:


> QOTD for Friday, Feb. 10:
> 
> I'm writing a book called "Weight loss for Dummies".  I'd like contributions from folks like you who are taking part in this "journey", whether you are just starting out, mid-way to your goal, or cruising in maintenance.  Your contribution can be anywhere from one sentence to one paragraph.
> 
> (P.S..... I like to imagine that a person struggling with their weight grabs the book at the store and flips open to ONE page.... and what they see on that page will determine whether they buy the book or not.... what if it is YOUR contribution they are seeing?  How compelling will it be??)
> 
> 
> "Nothing.... and I mean NOTHING, tastes as good as thin feels."  And I can tell you that is the honest to goodness TRUTH!!
> 
> "If you bite it, write it."  Journaling keeps you on track and keeps you honest with yourself.
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> If the Fairy Godmother could create one dessert for you that would be calorie-free FOREVER, what would it be??  Ice cream?? Cheesecake?  Chocolate chip cookies??
> 
> First reaction is to say CHEESECAKE!!



I'm caught up......................P


----------



## pjlla

Here's the link to my menu planning post!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=44005849#post44005849


I think I need to get a life!  ......................P


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Belledreamer: Who would dare throw out a Doctor Who shirt?! Which reminds me I have a couple Harry Potter shirts I've picked up over the past few years. I'm sure those would probably get throw into the dump too. 



pjlla said:


> HOpe all is well for the 4 mile run!! Prayers that it goes quickly and painlessly!
> 
> But was still hungry when I got home at 10:30 and had three big handfuls of trail mix without even really thinking about it.  I estimate that CONSERVATIVELY I ate 12 points of trail mix.  I'll count it and use Flex points for it, but it frustrates me.  Especially since I had a good filling OP dinner AND a treat and could have easily just skipped the trail mix and gone straight to bed.... and it was 10:30!  I've been trying to NOT EAT after 9pm!  Wish I had a "do-over" button.
> 
> I will be folding a few loads of laundry, unloading the dishwasher, and running the vacuum around later.  That should be enough to make the place decent for now.  Tomorrow I have to open the suitcase and start throwing in stuff for DD to take to Costa Rica.... she leaves the 22nd and hasn't even tried on her shorts or new shoes yet!!
> 
> I'm going to post pictures of my new menu planning system.  I'll put a photo here, but most of it will go on the menu planning thread.  I'll post a link when it's ready!
> 
> QOTD for Sunday 2/12/2012
> 
> After decades of being told that "fat makes us fat", I think that most of us now know that we need some HEALTHY fats in our diet to keep our bodies running properly!  Our brains need fat, our muscles need fat, our digestive system needs fat.  It is important that it be the RIGHT KIND of fats and the proper amounts.
> 
> How do you get the RIGHT fats in your diet??  Fatty fish? Nuts? Avocado?  Olives/olive oil??  How many servings per day/week?
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> What is your CREATIVE outlet?
> 
> I'll be back to answer my own questions!................P



Thanks! The 3.5 was difficult but I can do it!
At the moment I was working on a 100 day disney countdown, but I do photography as a hobby and do portrait sessions and other things here and there. This will answer today's question later!!

Hope your DD feels better, Costa Rica sounds fun!

QOTD: I need to start eating more. I used to eat nuts all the times, but since they are high in calories I've been having trouble finding a place to put them. I haven't tried avacado, but I saw those 100 cal packs at walmart yesterday and thought it'd be interesting.

Bonus QOTD: Photoshop!! My career goal is to open a photography/film studio, and I already do these as a hobby for extra money. I love working on them (the only bad thing is when editing you are pretty much just sitting the whole time) and just made a 100 day disney countdown pdf to print out. If anyone is interested (or wants a copy!) I posted it here: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43973296&postcount=1071

----
Confession time! I didn't get my 2 mile run in yesterday and I was 350 over my calories.  My best friend came over and wanted to watch movies at my house and since I only see her about twice a month, I couldn't tell her no! We decided to watch Star Wars Episode 1 since we both had never seen any of the movies completely and sincen I will be at Disney for Star Wars Weekend, I need to know what's going on!! It was good!  I would have ran earlier in the day, but I had no idea she was coming over. So, we made tofu and rice and then my mom made some no-bake cookies.  I only had two but they ended up being about 220 calories altogether and I had already gone over my limit. This is the first time since joining this thread that I've gone over my calories by more than 20, so I'm not too upset with myself. I think I'm more angry that I haven't exercised in 2 days!! My legs better be ready to go for my 4-mile run today, which I WILL do. 

My room is a mess and I need to get all of my things in order so I can go to class tomorrow, so I guess I will be off!

I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday!!


----------



## 50sjayne

> Hey there, Hi there! Nice to see you! Looks like Donald thread has been slow the last few days too. Did you make it to the gym??



I _killed _it at the gym...1/2 hour elliptical, double reps on the weight machines, then back to elliptical on a different program that worked my arms out more for 20 mins. I would have probably stayed on longer but a lady that I see there a lot showed up and I know she likes that machine. Then I spent 45 minutes in the jacuzzi lol. It was sunny so it was nice to get some sun.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

pjlla said:


> WTG on the 3 miles!!  BTW, this month's Fitness magazine has a 10 week "Couch to 1/2 marathon" plan. If you are interested, I can post a link.
> I'd love the link please-I'd like to make this one more than a dream!!
> 
> 
> Saw that on FB last night.  I presume it was related to drugs, as I know she has struggled for years with an addiction.  But SO SAD that someone who talent and beautiful can think so little of herself as to abuse herself that way.
> 
> I agree- so very sad.
> 
> I did well at dinner, but fell apart a little when I got home..... it was my ALWAYS FATAL combination of tired and hungry.  Dinner was a baked potato topped with a bit of chili from Wendies.... and treated myself to a jr. Frosty.  But was still hungry when I got home at 10:30 and had three big handfuls of trail mix without even really thinking about it.  I estimate that CONSERVATIVELY I ate 12 points of trail mix.  I'll count it and use Flex points for it, but it frustrates me.  Especially since I had a good filling OP dinner AND a treat and could have easily just skipped the trail mix and gone straight to bed.... and it was 10:30!  I've been trying to NOT EAT after 9pm!  Wish I had a "do-over" button.
> Todays a new day- we've all been there I think
> ****************
> 
> Happy sunny and bright Sunday morning!  The snow that was promised did not materialize, thank goodness.  I'd be happy to not get another inch this year.
> 
> DD and I arrived home about 10:30 last night, despite the fact that she skipped the charity ball.  I'm sure it would have been midnight or so if she had gone to the dance.  I was THRILLED that she and her friend made the SMART choice and decided to skip it.
> 
> We will leave here today about 1pm for a 3pm arrive at today's pool venue.  Meet is scheduled to go til about 7:30pm.  Hopefully we will be home by 9 and have DD in bed by 10.  Her cold is slightly better after getting some good sleep Friday night and tonight, and I don't want it to get worse again.
> 
> I saved my scrapping magazine that came Friday to read at the meet today, as there isn't much wi-fi available at this venue either (depending on where you sit).
> 
> We are (sadly) skipping church again today to allow DD to sleep.  Now I see how easily we got out of our regular church attendance habit when DD started swimming!
> 
> I will be folding a few loads of laundry, unloading the dishwasher, and running the vacuum around later.  That should be enough to make the place decent for now.  Tomorrow I have to open the suitcase and start throwing in stuff for DD to take to Costa Rica.... she leaves the 22nd and hasn't even tried on her shorts or new shoes yet!!
> 
> I'm going to post pictures of my new menu planning system.  I'll put a photo here, but most of it will go on the menu planning thread.  I'll post a link when it's ready!
> 
> QOTD for Sunday 2/12/2012
> 
> After decades of being told that "fat makes us fat", I think that most of us now know that we need some HEALTHY fats in our diet to keep our bodies running properly!  Our brains need fat, our muscles need fat, our digestive system needs fat.  It is important that it be the RIGHT KIND of fats and the proper amounts.
> 
> How do you get the RIGHT fats in your diet??  Fatty fish? Nuts? Avocado?  Olives/olive oil??  How many servings per day/week?
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> What is your CREATIVE outlet?
> 
> I'll be back to answer my own questions!................P





pjlla said:


> Here's the link to my menu planning post!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=44005849#post44005849
> 
> 
> I think I need to get a life!  ......................P



I could do with you organising my life


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

*QOTD*
I tend to eat nuts to get my healthy fats. I know I need to incorporate some oily fish into my diet but I havent got there yet!!

My creative outlet would be organising photos. I used to knit alot and havent in a while but I'm going to start again soon


----------



## ougrad86

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hello is anyone out there?????????????????
> Uh oh i killed the thread. Not good. Am i fired?







D73 said:


> Favorite scenery.....hmmm. I love the mountains and the water. I think I am fortunate to have found myself where I am living becasue I have both. Looking out my window acroos Lake Geneva to the beginnings of the French Alps (well most days, when it is not misty or foggy). If I could figure out how to put up pics here, I would show you.  I realize that the day that I stop appreciating the scenery is the day I need to pack up and move.



That...sounds...incredible...

Somehow Germany always seemed so senic - I think that is because it is less built up then the places I have lived here in the states.  We will be going back in a year or two, and I am worried it may have changed way much.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Wednesday Feb 8, 2012 QOTD:
> Challenge #6- Indulge in a treat that fits into your plan!!!!!
> What is your favorite treat to indulge into at WDW or DL and does it fit into your plan???????



To be honest, while at Disney, I am not OP.  I do so much moving, that invariably I lose a pound or two.  But I am hot and thirsty, I drink alot of water, and when we do order, I prefer the healthier things because eating the fatty foods can make me a little uncomfortable.  So grilled chicken instead of fried, side salad instead of fries.  But I do eat the Mickey Bars...haven't really had major treats because I am usually too full for dessert, but we also have funnel cakes at Shady Hollow.  I split them with my BF and DH.



D73 said:


> Magic Kingdom:  Main Street Bakery: Ice Cream Cookie Sandwhich (two cookies of your choices with large scoop of vanilla ice cream in the middle
> EPCOT: I have not done it yet but am determined to try something a the Werthers shop in Germany Pavillion....thus far I have only looked...OK drooled
> DHS: Carrot cake Cookie with Cream Cheese Filling at the Writer's Stop
> AK:  The plum wine at the bar at Yak and Yeti is wonderful. Nice spice to it.
> Resort: AK Lodge: The Cappacino Cream desert at Sanaa which now runs a close second to the Zebra Domes at Boma



Some of those sound good...since the rides might have really long lines next time we go, may look closer at the Main Street Bakery.  That cookie sandwich sounds good.
The rest is not as appealing to me.  I like Carrot Cake but not cream cheese, Zebra Domes is while chocolate right?  Not a big fan of what they call White Chocolate.  And although I love wine, drinking in on a hot day?  Probably not a good idea for me.  Although I will try a Margarita while at Universal - I am 53 and have never had a Margarita in my whole life - time I tried one.



donaldandpirates said:


> I don't have too much time to spend on the Dis today, but can anyone figure out how to make a Dole Whip work with any plan?  I figure you walk so much in the parks that you can just walk it off and call it all good.



They were asking those questions on the Mickey board early on.  When I looked it up, a Dole Whip recipie, put out by Dole, had low-fat soft serve...this was posted on another thread, and if Disney follows it... http://www.precisionfoods.com/foodservice/bnd_products_details.cfm?skuid=10922&id=103
You can walk that off easy!  I think Dole sponsers that, so they probably follow that recipe.



belledreamer said:


> The Cinnamon Roll at the bakery in the Magic Kingdom!!  Doesn't fit in my plan at all, but my DM and I usually split it and I'll eat some grapes along with it.



My DS loves cinnamon rolls but is very persnickity about how they are made.  He loves his Grandma's to the point where I learned how to make them.  He likes it without icing, and if you can catch them coming out of the oven at some places, you can get them without.  We might check in out.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Thursday Feb 9 QOTD
> challenge #7 is to monitor the sodium  in your diet for one day.
> What are some ways you can lessen the sodium in your diet today?



I used to be really bad with sodium, some days I still am.  When HH had us look at the sodium, I even checked out things I didn't think would have any!

I found making fresh foods instead of processed, which is what I sometimes use as a shortcut.  I'm doing a lot less of that now, but when I do not get a chance to get lunch, I eat soup at work .

DS still adds salt to everything, so I tend to reduce the salt when I cook.  He adds salt even before he tastes it, while I tend to shy away, I don't like things to taste too salty, and I prefer the taste when I reduce the salt.

All this said, at our last health fair my blood pressure was up.  I have always run low, so not sure if it was just a fluke, but reducing salt couldn't hurt.  And I always drink lots of water.



buzz5985 said:


> My DS was diagnosed with borderline ADHD in Kindergarten.  He was already receiving accomodations by 1st grade.  Nothing major - sitting in the front of the class, being allowed to pass out papers, etc to help him get up and move.  He also qualified for a special reading program by having the IEP in place - that worked wonders for him.  By the time he was in 4th grade he tested out of his IEP.  We tried the "diet" route and wished it had been that easy.  But no such luck.  We eat very little processed foods.  I make my own bread, I cook from scratch every meal.  I don't even buy frozen vegies.  With medication and behavior modification (I recommend Magic 1 - 2 - 3, great strategies that still work even in the teenage years) he is doing great.  He only takes the medication on school days.



Wish we could have him only take his meds on school days, but he has to step down from his dosage.  We may drop it during Spring Break, but we kept it up during Xmas break since he had school work to do.  He needs it to concentrate on his work, since his main symptom is lack of focus.  He cannot keep his mind calm enough to attend to what is going on.



liesel said:


> Sorry I have been MIA for a while, I went to DL last weekend and completed my first half marathon, the Tink half!  It was an amazing weekend.  For anyone considering doing a Disney race, you should definitely go for it.  When I did my first BL challenge Sept 2010 I could not even imagine doing this and now I can't wait for another race.  Thanks to everyone for your support and well wishes.
> Congrats to all the losers and maintainers this week-it looks like everyone is doing a fantastic job!  I came down with a cold after getting back home and really need to get back into the swing of things.  I hope everyone is having a wonderful week!



Congrats on the race, and sorry about getting sick when you got back.  That always seems to be the way of things!



::Snow_White:: said:


> QOTD Wed: On vacation I've decided not to count calories and indulge. I can always get back on track when I get home! My favorite thing to eat is a mickey mouse ice cream sandwich. I hardly ever eat ice cream so it's a nice treat!



That is the way I like to do my vacation.  Just keep walking around the park!  I can't imagine trying to track my food anyway, I would spend most the time eating on my iPhone trying to add everything up!



pjlla said:


> QOTD for Friday, Feb. 10:
> I'm writing a book called "Weight loss for Dummies".  I'd like contributions from folks like you who are taking part in this "journey", whether you are just starting out, mid-way to your goal, or cruising in maintenance.  Your contribution can be anywhere from one sentence to one paragraph.
> (P.S..... I like to imagine that a person struggling with their weight grabs the book at the store and flips open to ONE page.... and what they see on that page will determine whether they buy the book or not.... what if it is YOUR contribution they are seeing?  How compelling will it be??)
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> If the Fairy Godmother could create one dessert for you that would be calorie-free FOREVER, what would it be??  Ice cream?? Cheesecake?  Chocolate chip cookies??  .....................................P



So, motivational?  You can lose weight.  It will take time and patience and commitment, but you can learn to eat and exercise to lose weight and be healthy. You will have a steady weight loss, which will help you to maintain the weight you lose and go forward with your healthy lifestyle. 

Somwhere in there, I would add things about veggies and fruits, water and groups (like ours), but not sure how I would craft that all into something that would make someone by the book.  The problem so many people have is they forgot how long it took them to get there (for some, like myself), and so they turn to those ads for the quick weight-loss (which usually come with diet and exercise plans).  I did the Rotation Diet and Slimfast and lost weight fast, but never lost enough or kept it off.  You've got to be ready to do this for the rest of your life.  And that turns a lot of people off.

Calorie-free?  Kathy said all chocolate; I'm right up there with that.  And if it doesn't have calories, no fat and cholesterol, right  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am home sick again today. I usually never take sick time like this but this illness has really knocked me down. I do feel a little better today but still weak and shaky.  Unfortunately i took the phrase feed a cold to  another level yesterday. I apparently didnt loose my appetite. I am giving myself an extra day before i weigh in. So today i am ready to get back on plan.



Probably needed to feed that cold though, to fight it off.  These colds have been making the rounds, I see it on this board and at work, DH and DS both had it.  I felt yucky for a few days, had minor symptoms, but never really got sick; somehow managed to fight it off.  DS got sick and missed school, which is something he has almost never done.  Last time was 6th grade, he missed a day and a half.  This time he was down for 6 days, luckily there was a teacher work day so he missed only 3 days of school.  It was the week after exams, and when we got his report card, he got B's on some exams - he normally gets A's without trying, and wonder if the cold was already working on his head...because he was really sick on Saturday.  Luckily, his semester average is still A's, so it won't hurt his college stuff.



amykathleen2005 said:


> Happy to report a loss this week of 3 lbs. which puts my weight at 166! Only 6 lbs. to my challenge goal and 21lbs to my ultimate goal of 145.



Close to mine!  I made it to 170 this week , which was my mini-goal, and on my way to my challenge goal which is also 160!  My ultimate goat is 150, but if I make it to 145, that would be way healthier for me.



amykathleen2005 said:


> I forgot to answer the bonus! I think ice cream should be calorie-free. I LOVE ice cream. Although I have already found some Nestle Mini Drumsticks which come in a variety of flavors for only 120 calories! I have one everyday.



Oh oh...did not know that existed.  I will have to check out the points and see if I can fit it in...



pjlla said:


> And that leads me to the QOTD for Saturday 2/11/12:
> Other than eating right and exercise, what is one other positive change you have made regarding this "healthy lifestyle" journey?  Are you sleeping at least 7-8 hours nightly?  Maybe you are eating breakfast daily?  Drinking more water everyday?  Meditating? Cutting out processed white carbs?
> BONUS QOTD:
> Stacey and Clinton from TLC's "What Not To Wear" are in your closet.  What is the one piece of clothing that you know will make them  ?  It is either very dated or very ratty or just plain UGLY.... but you hold onto it any how.  Tell us what that is and why you have kept it.



Making sure I get more sleep than I used to, and eating fresh foods, getting away from the processed junk.  Just baked some chicken breasts this morning, plain, will be cutting them up for use in salads and sandwiches, flavored with spices and herbs!  Especially curry - I have kind of rediscoved it and am adding it to a lot of stuff.

I love T-shirts, and like buying them when I travel, trouble is I have too many, and some of them are now too big.  I wear them at home or to bed.  But one favorite is an old Mickey sweatshirt.  It has the old Mickey on it, and I could not fit in it for the longest time.  When I got to 160 last time, it fit!  And it will again...but they would not like that.



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Stacey and Clinton would torch my entire closet!!  HAHA!!    Really, I don't work, and have gained a little weight so pretty much I wear tshirts or hoodies every day.  And if I'm just sitting at home, I wear sweat pants!!  Ahhh, I look forward to moving, getting a job and buying new clothes!!!



My problem is I also go to work in T-shirts and jeans - everyone where I work does.  It is very casual - sometimes to much so, in my old-fashioned (fuddy-duddy) opinion, but it is nice to just grab clothes and go instead of coordinating an outfit.  And I can concentrate on my work instead because I am comfortable.  That was one of the things at the top of my list when I was looking for a job, and when I was interview by my boss, in a T-shirt, baggy shorts and flip-flops, I knew I had found it!  It is nice not to have to change when I get home, unless I exercise.  And then I just change into exercise pants, and wear the same T-shirt.  Plus I can wear sneakers all day - dress shoes and I don't get along.



50sjayne said:


> Yeah I have this old navy blue sweatshirt that is too big--completely shapeless and cuts you off baggy at the waist. Completely unflattering. The problem-- it has Mickey embroidered on it. It's getting kind of pilly even lol.



Again, Mickey...I have all my Disney and Oklahoma T-shirts, and cannot bring myself to throw them out.



my3princes said:


> This has been a frustrating challenge.  Every time I have a minute to check in the boards are busy "check back later" or things hesitate to the point that I just give up.
> Health wise I've been super achy and feel like my circulation is off.  I think it has something to do with sitting at a computer for 10 1/2 hours at work    I'm having a vasucular work up for the veins in my legs on Friday so I'll talk to them about it all at that time.  For some reason I've started retaining fluid this week too.  It makes no sense since I'm taking hormones so my body shouldn't know where I am in a cycle.  Theoretically I can go 3 months between cycles.  My legs are so swollen at night it's just crazy.  I gained 5 lbs this week and I know it is all fluid weight.  I'm not doing an official weigh in as I haven't been eating horribly.



They have been frustrating.  I think it is probably just overload, and they need to add more servers, or maybe clean out some of the old stuff.  I haven't listened to the podcast lately, don't know if they have talked about it.

Hope they can find something to bring the swelling down.  Can you get up and walk around at work?  But if your legs swell up while not sitting at night, it is probably good you are getting that work up.  Maybe they can prescribe a mild diuretic.  I have heard green beans are good for that too, and a few other foods.  It might be your hormones need to be readjusted so you are on a monthly cycle again...but I am more inclined it might be due to sitting in front of a computer all day.  Hope they find the problem and can fix it easily.


----------



## amykathleen2005

ougrad86 said:


> :
> Oh oh...did not know that existed.  I will have to check out the points and see if I can fit it in...



Here they are: http://www.drumstick.com/flavors/lil-drums.aspx 

Very yummy.


----------



## ougrad86

Boards are on and off this morning - one page comes up quick, then the next takes forever - my last post, half of my smilies disappeared, nothing but big blank spaces...



belledreamer said:


> BONUS QOTD:  I tend to like wearing guys' graphic tees since they're a little bit looser and much more comfortable to wear.  I have 4 that I wear all the time: A Doctor Who tee with David Tennant as the Doctor, an Angry Beavers tee, a Pokemon tee (salutes to my childhood) and a blue Superman tee. (Dean Cain anyone?  )
> 
> Totally crushed that Whitney Houston has died.  I mean, despite all her drug issues, she was a voice I grew up with and still completely love.  She was actually one of my inspirations to learn how to sing.  So I think I'll spend the evening listening to some of her songs and reminiscing.  R.I.P. Whitney...



I like guys T's too, mainly because they are longer in the arm.  I have fat upper arms, and it'll take awhile to tone those out.  Not sure if some of it is loose skin that will never go away, and todays T's for ladies have those super short arms, which I can't stand!  The longer sleeved T's hide a lot.

Shocked when I heard about Whitney Houston dying.  I loved her early stuff, she had such an incredible voice.  When she came back, her voice wasn't quite as wonderful, but she could still sing.  Have a lot of her songs on my iPhone.  She died too young.



pjlla said:


> Hey there, Hi there!  Nice to see you!  Looks like Donald thread has been slow the last few days too.
> Yup... Disboards need a make-over these days!  But it seems to be better this weekend.
> Happy sunny and bright Sunday morning!  The snow that was promised did not materialize, thank goodness.  I'd be happy to not get another inch this year.
> QOTD for Sunday 2/12/2012
> After decades of being told that "fat makes us fat", I think that most of us now know that we need some HEALTHY fats in our diet to keep our bodies running properly!  Our brains need fat, our muscles need fat, our digestive system needs fat.  It is important that it be the RIGHT KIND of fats and the proper amounts.
> How do you get the RIGHT fats in your diet??  Fatty fish? Nuts? Avocado?  Olives/olive oil??  How many servings per day/week?
> BONUS QOTD:
> What is your CREATIVE outlet?



I think the threads are slow because if it seizing up so much.  Crazy.

Had some snow off and on for the last 24 hours.  Probably about 1 1/2 inches total, but it melted between each fall.  Now it is in the 20's, and the little bit we got last night hung on for awhile, but now the sun is getting too it.

I was on a low-fat diet for a long time, now I need to incorporate fats into my diet .  Hard to keep track.  I have been eating almonds, but they took up 5 points when I was struggling to keep my points down.  When I have salads I tend to have the light, or a little bit of regular dressing instead of fat free.  The other day I got a wrap at our cafe, with hummus and avacado.

I also take fish oil.  My doctor told me too because of my cholesterol, and I am trying to get it down without medication.  I don't count that in my points, although I probably should.  I did alot of research, finally found what seems to be a good one, but it did not show up in the latest Consumer Reports (they probably did not test it), but may need to switch again.  Trying to find safety and the right dosage.  That is what I was taking the almonds for as well, but I kept going over my points.  So hopefully the fish oil and oatmeal and my diet and exercise will get my levels down.

Creative outlet?  Don't do too much creative.  Like to play with my camera, but mostly read and stuff.  I do some "creative" stuff at work, since I audit an account and need to figure out how everything fits in and what needs to be done with it.  Kinda like a big puzzle, so it is kind of fun.  I have been trying new recipes, and trying to add my own zing to it.  I saw that link and might put together something like that.  I like organizing, and could create some recipes.  Still not a big fan of cooking, but finding some fun in it.

I like genealogy too...do not know if that is creative, but it is a hobby, along with planning for trips, which I always do.  Need to start planning for a European one.



luvpoohandcompany said:


> I could do with you organising my life





*******************************************************

I think I am all caught up.  Wish had more time during the week, but haven't even been getting on during the weeknights like I used to.  I cook, try to exercise, chase after DS to get his shower and eat and do homework, and then try to turn in a little earlier than I used to.  Just not as much time.  And an hour at lunch  is so little as well, and I don't always get the full hour.  I have been trying to walk on nice days, so need to leave about 1/2 hour open.

DS is still coughing a little this weekend.  But he did start running again this week.  Opened up another blister.  Don't think it is his shoes, am going to try different socks.  We can't think of anything else.

I tried Let's Dance.  It was kind of fun, but had a little trouble telling what was coming up next.  Anybody knows what kind of points it does?  I was sweating a little at the end, but more like interval training.  Slow (choosing the song, waiting for it to start), then fast, then slow again.  Chose moderate, but really not sure how heavy it was.

Got my chicken breast baked, going to cut them, cubes and shreds and what not for a few lunch ideas I want to try.  I put some olive oil and Mrs. Dash on them before I stuck them in the oven for a little flavor, but didn't want it to clash so was careful.  Figured the olive oil would be good for me, and they were skinless.  Trying to think up dinner tonight too.  That recipe file would work for things like that!

Other than that, not much going on.  A project is starting next week at work, so will be busy.  That is all my boss said, have no idea what is involved, but should be a nice change of pace.  Make sure to get to bed at a good time tonight.

Finally got the medication for the shots - took forever - paid $300 for my portion!!!!!  But I guess it is worth it for two years of knees not hurting as much.  I told DS I would climb Sugarloaf with him this summer (a high hill in Maryland - 1200 feet) since my knees will be better.  They call it a small mountain.  It has rough hewn stairs for part of it, and I did it back when I used to teach.  Lots of stairs, it'll only be me and him since DH can't do those stairs.

He is ready to start getting his Driver's License too, maybe I need to get it for him so he can drive us back...not sure what shape I'll be when I come down.  Just hope these shots work as well as they did the first time.

Need to get off.  Get my chicken stuff ready and finish the laundry.  DS needs the computer for homework, and we only have one portal for our internet...I think we need to branch it out a little.

Take care all!

Carol


----------



## cjdj4

Hi All! I am so sorry, but I have not been able to get on much at all. I am like 100 pages behind, lol. I hope all well with everyone. My in-laws were here at week (they just left this am), I have 2 papers due for school on Tues., work has had me at meetings 2 days last week and tomorrow, plus it is crunch time for standardized test prep (I hate that). If things keep going the way they are I might have to trade my coaching week with someone who has it in last April or May? Anyone? 

Anyway, you can tell I am stressed out since my weight loss has slowed down A LOT! I am only down 1.2 this week and 1.6 for the whole month. I started off so strong, too. Notice the correlation between how much I am on here and my weight loss.


----------



## JacksLilWench

pjlla said:


> QOTD for Friday, Feb. 10:
> 
> I'm writing a book called "Weight loss for Dummies".  I'd like contributions from folks like you who are taking part in this "journey", whether you are just starting out, mid-way to your goal, or cruising in maintenance.  Your contribution can be anywhere from one sentence to one paragraph.
> 
> (P.S..... I like to imagine that a person struggling with their weight grabs the book at the store and flips open to ONE page.... and what they see on that page will determine whether they buy the book or not.... what if it is YOUR contribution they are seeing?  How compelling will it be??)
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> If the Fairy Godmother could create one dessert for you that would be calorie-free FOREVER, what would it be??  Ice cream?? Cheesecake?  Chocolate chip cookies??  .....................................P



My advice would be to never give up, even though you WILL want to.  You will have rocky days, and terrible weeks.  But you will have more awesome weeks and wonderful days to outweigh the bad.  And in the end you will be proud of yourself in ways you didn't know were possible!

As for my calorie free dessert...I would have to say anything with chocolate.  Chocolate chip cookies, chocolate cheesecake, hot cocoa...the list goes on and on and I'll stop there before I get hungry!



cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Week 7: Beauty and the Beast- Live on Stage, The France Pavillion, and Server AmusantTM
> 
> Belle is someone I adore. She has passion and compassion. She is also an avid reader and a planner/thinker. These are attributes that research shows leads to successful weight loss and are perfect for this week because its Back to Basics! With Belle in mind, here are this weeks Healthy Habits.
> 
> This weeks 4 Healthy Habits are:
> 
> 1. Yep, Back to Basics means we are drinking water. Youll need plenty of water to help offset the desserts offered in France. *Your Habit is to drink at least 64 oz. of water per day.* You can count up to 8 oz. of tea or coffee toward your total for the day.
> 
> 2. We are journaling this week! *Each day, write down everything you eat, its portion size, AND one nutritional aspect of it.* You can record carbs, calories, points, fat, protein, or anything else you WISH to monitor this week.
> 
> 3. Like Belle, we are going to read this week. *Each day, read about something health related.*. It can be a new recipe that has a full serving of veggies in it, a workout that burns 200 calories, or a stress-busting technique. I encourage you to read what you choose.
> 
> 4. Belle has unlimited passion for life and amazing, admirable compassion for others. It is so important that we have this compassion for ourselves. Belle truly has the Beauty from inside. *At the end of the day, write down or talk to yourself about at least one positive aspect of your day.* It doesnt have to be long or detailed, but I know for me, it helps to be specific. For example, if eating breakfast is usually a change, a good, specific, positive part of your day is I ate breakfast today. My hope is that by the end of the week, you are saying something like I ate a banana and some yogurt for breakfast today.
> 
> Mini-Challenges
> 1. Be Our Guest: Plan *one* 3-course meal that incorporates whole grains, a full serving of veggies, lean protein(s), and at least ½ serving of fruit and/or dairy. Your 3 courses should be a salad/appetizer course, followed by an entrée, and then dessert. Set the table so that you feel honored, regal-like, and indulge in a meal that is satisfying and op plan.
> 
> 2. *Plan your exercise for the remainder of the month of February*.
> 
> *Note: This week is from Friday, 2/10 to Thursday, 2/16. The total possible points one can earn is 30.*
> 
> As always, please feel free to PM me with any questions or ask on the thread!
> 
> (I wasn't feeling very creative tonight, so I reused from our last challenge.)



Very cool!!!  These are being written in my little notebook as we speak!



pjlla said:


> And that leads me to the QOTD for Saturday 2/11/12:
> 
> Other than eating right and exercise, what is one other positive change you have made regarding this "healthy lifestyle" journey?  Are you sleeping at least 7-8 hours nightly?  Maybe you are eating breakfast daily?  Drinking more water everyday?  Meditating? Cutting out processed white carbs?
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> Stacey and Clinton from TLC's "What Not To Wear" are in your closet.  What is the one piece of clothing that you know will make them  ?  It is either very dated or very ratty or just plain UGLY.... but you hold onto it any how.  Tell us what that is and why you have kept it.



I am drinking a lot more water, I've cut soda out of my diet, and I'm exercising regularly.  And it feels awesome!  I've started to really take stock of my life and realize the things and people that are important to me (mostly people!)

As far as my wardrobe...it would have to be all the Disney t-shirts and sundresses I own and wear on a regular basis during the summer.  They're so cute though!!  I told my friends if they ever call the show on me to let me hide my Disney clothes first!



pjlla said:


> QOTD for Sunday 2/12/2012
> 
> After decades of being told that "fat makes us fat", I think that most of us now know that we need some HEALTHY fats in our diet to keep our bodies running properly!  Our brains need fat, our muscles need fat, our digestive system needs fat.  It is important that it be the RIGHT KIND of fats and the proper amounts.
> 
> How do you get the RIGHT fats in your diet??  Fatty fish? Nuts? Avocado?  Olives/olive oil??  How many servings per day/week?
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> What is your CREATIVE outlet?



I love nuts and avocados, I've been trying to eat more fish lately (I'm just not a fan ) and I only cook with olive oils or no oils.  I should probably track how many times a week I do it, haha!

My creative outlet is karaoke!!  It's been so much fun to get up and do it lately, and there's a song for every situation 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
So, I had my 5K yesterday, and my goal was to make it in under an hour.  Well, I just blew THAT right out of the water!  I made it in 39:09!!!!!!   I am so proud of myself!!!  After I left the race, my daddy took me to breakfast, then I came home and got in the shower and passed right out.  That's why I didn't get on yesterday!   It was so worth it, and I can't wait to do another one soon.  I'm looking for one right now to do in about three weeks.  Hopefully the weekend before my birthday!


----------



## mikamah

Good sunday afternoon everyone!!

I'm here to come clean and start fresh right now.  Started my friday night eating a box of girl scout cookies, 1 sleeve of thin mints and 1 sleeve of shortbreads.  1240 calories total, actually I thought that would have been worse.  I did track them, and started saturday off on the right foot, but ended up devouring more cookies after a healthy dinner and several glasses of wine with my sil and brother.  Today we had a family mass for my uncle and wen to my other brothers for lunch after ward, where I didn't track, but did make some good choices, chile, 2 small meatballs 2 slices kielbasa, but then I had a brownie and 4 choc chip cookies.  So eating was bad overall, but there were some good choices.  I did get my walks in both days, and drank plenty of water.  Healthy dinner last night.  Fruit with breakfast. No alcohol today.  Home now, and I made the chili, so I have a couple extra servings for lunches this week as well as extra fruit.  I said no to chips and dip, cake and ice cream, and cupcakes.  I plan to have fruit and yogurt for dinner, and will track starting now, and keep it up.  I I am not going to wait til tomorrow I am starting right now.   And I had lots of fun and laughs with the family, so it was a good weekend.  



JacksLilWench said:


> So, I had my 5K yesterday, and my goal was to make it in under an hour.  Well, I just blew THAT right out of the water!  I made it in 39:09!!!!!!   I am so proud of myself!!!  After I left the race, my daddy took me to breakfast, then I came home and got in the shower and passed right out.  That's why I didn't get on yesterday!   It was so worth it, and I can't wait to do another one soon.  I'm looking for one right now to do in about three weeks.  Hopefully the weekend before my birthday!


Whoo hoo!!  Congratulations that is awesome!!



50sjayne said:


> Just lurking 'cause Mickey thread is slow...and I'm putting off going to the gym.
> 
> And it is a _bonus_ quotd so--fair game...
> 
> Yeah I have this old navy blue sweatshirt that is too big--completely shapeless and cuts you off baggy at the waist. Completely unflattering. The problem-- it has Mickey embroidered on it. It's getting kind of pilly even lol.


Hello there!!  Great to see you over here.  Tell my Mickey friends I said hello.  I got to get over there and post again.  It's been too long, and I will be happy to see everyone again when we merge threads.




pjlla said:


> Evening folks!   I had a bunches of replies painstakingly crafted here on my IPad and then a kid walked by and brushed my screen with his swim bag and POOF...it was gone.   The girls will be done in the locker room shortly so no time for a do-over....but I'll be on in the morning to catch up and post the QOTD.
> 
> TTYL.......P


Don't you just hate when that happens.  I loved your reply on the princess thread, Roz.    Just lucky you happened to be lurking there yesterday.  I never got on here yesterday, the day just went by too quickly.  We graduated from puppy class, and then went to the middle school play of Fiddler on the roof.  I was thinking of *Dona* and was it you also who was always involved in making the costumes for the school plays?  We really enjoyed the play, and it was good for ds to see what a great opportunity he will have as he gets older.  He said he could see himself as the milkman, the star of the show.  Cute.  Hope dd had a good weekend swimming.  I can imagine she needs the extra rest on these busy weekends, so it's nice you can be flexible, and take a day off from church now and again.  Hope today was a good day for you both!!



belledreamer said:


> But then I rethought it, and decided that even though I didn't lose any weight, I didn't gain any either.  I made the best choices I could for my meals and even though I can't see a difference in the scale, I can definitely see it in not just my clothing but in my outlook on things.  I smile more, I have more energy; just those things convince me that the choices I'm making to improve myself are worth it.
> :


I love this, the epitome of the non scale victories from healthy living.  



pjlla said:


> I did well at dinner, but fell apart a little when I got home..... it was my ALWAYS FATAL combination of tired and hungry.  Dinner was a baked potato topped with a bit of chili from Wendies.... and treated myself to a jr. Frosty.  But was still hungry when I got home at 10:30 and had three big handfuls of trail mix without even really thinking about it.  I estimate that CONSERVATIVELY I ate 12 points of trail mix.  I'll count it and use Flex points for it, but it frustrates me.  Especially since I had a good filling OP dinner AND a treat and could have easily just skipped the trail mix and gone straight to bed.... and it was 10:30!  I've been trying to NOT EAT after 9pm!  Wish I had a "do-over" button.


We all have these days, but today is a new day, and I'm sure you have picked yourself up and moved on in the inspiring fashion we all expect from you, Pamela.  Thank for sharing your meal planning, I'll try to check it out later.  


pjlla said:


> ****************
> QOTD for Sunday 2/12/2012
> 
> After decades of being told that "fat makes us fat", I think that most of us now know that we need some HEALTHY fats in our diet to keep our bodies running properly!  Our brains need fat, our muscles need fat, our digestive system needs fat.  It is important that it be the RIGHT KIND of fats and the proper amounts.
> 
> How do you get the RIGHT fats in your diet??  Fatty fish? Nuts? Avocado?  Olives/olive oil??  How many servings per day/week?
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> What is your CREATIVE outlet?
> 
> I'll be back to answer my own questions!................P


I use olive oil to cook with, and even when I bake, and I buy the 100 calorie packs of guacamole and have those many mornings with eggs for breakfast. 

Creatively, I like photography, and scrapbooking, and in the fall had started knitting again, but haven't been doing that since we got the dog.  I should try that again.  Funny I started the knitting to help deter me from evening snacking by keeping my hands busy, but with the dog, I tend to be sitting with her on the couch patting her and I don't usually snack because if we do eat in the living room, she is all over us.  



ChelleyB said:


> Hi Team Donald!  I'm Michelle and live in the NW burbs of Chicago.  I just found the Biggest Loser thread this morning and am excited to be placed on Team Donald.  I look forward to being part of the team.  Hoping to try to lose 30lbs by our Disney trip in December!!!


Welcome aboard!!



VirataMama4 said:


> Thank you for this Mikamah!
> 
> This is how I've have been feeling for the past week when I gained a 1lb.  But after seeing this and that I was #10 on the WIN-ners list, I realized that I can have a bad week, its what I do afterwards that makes the difference.  So I'm back and I thank you for making me see that I wasn't a failure! I even saw a lost of 0.7lbs!   Now, if I can just keep it off and lose alittle this week I'll be extremely happy since its my B-day weekend and both my actual B-day and Valentine's day on Tuesday...
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend!


Yay, I am so glad that helped you.  Congrats on making the top 10 list!  Slow and steady is the way to do it.  Noone is a failure who keeps on trying!!  We all can do this!!



pjlla said:


> And that leads me to the QOTD for Saturday 2/11/12:
> 
> Other than eating right and exercise, what is one other positive change you have made regarding this "healthy lifestyle" journey?  Are you sleeping at least 7-8 hours nightly?  Maybe you are eating breakfast daily?  Drinking more water everyday?  Meditating? Cutting out processed white carbs?
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> Stacey and Clinton from TLC's "What Not To Wear" are in your closet.  What is the one piece of clothing that you know will make them  ?  It is either very dated or very ratty or just plain UGLY.... but you hold onto it any how.  Tell us what that is and why you have kept it.
> 
> 
> Be back in a bit....................P


I am doing great not having artificial sweeteners.  Just the occassional diet coke, also having breakfast with a good protein source is so helpful for me, and tracking my food.  Since Jan 1st, I think I've tracked all but 5 days.  

Oh what not to wear would probably take away my whole wardrobe.  Wearing scrubs to work limits my wardrobe quite a bit.  I have an old sweatshirt from victoria secret that is so soft and comfy but the edges are worn and frayed with holes, and there are a few stains on it, but I can't part with it.  I had a similar sweatshirt I did throw away a year ago or so that I bought on marthas vineyard probably 25 years ago, but it was so worn with holes and it was time to part with it. 



donaldandpirates said:


> Another busy day of work today.  I hope to check back in later this evening.  I was happy to see another 2 lb. loss on the scale this week.   That makes for a total of 10 lbs. since the challenge started!!!  Taking this 5 lbs. at a time, and here's to the next 5!      I was also able to do 3 miles in 40 minutes one time this week.  One step closer (literally) to Princess 1/2 2013!


Whoo hoo!!  Congrats on 10 pounds gone and 3 mile sin 40 minutes is fabulous!!  You are so on your way to the princess half!!



jillbur said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Slow day here at home. I went to yoga, made dinner (it's in the crockpot), did dishes, threw a load of clothes into the washer, and had my boys write out their Valentine's. DS5 has about 14 more to do. He has 29 (yes I said 29) kids in his Kindergarten class and thankfully, the teacher does not want them to put the kids names on them. She said it will just be too confusing , so he only had to write his name. DS8 wrote his out in about 5 minutes. Now they have to make Valentine's boxes for school. I have to finish the laundry, iron, go through some mail, and vacuum. I don't know what I'm going to do tomorrow without football.  I guess I'll do more housework.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> Jill


Sorry football is over.  I agree with pamela and I'm sure there are more fun things to do than housework.  Wow 29 kids in a kindergarten class is huge.  I hope the have a teacher aide or two in the class too.  Thanks for the reminder about valentines.  We'll have to pick some up tomorrow. 



ougrad86 said:


> I tried Let's Dance.  It was kind of fun, but had a little trouble telling what was coming up next.  Anybody knows what kind of points it does?  I was sweating a little at the end, but more like interval training.  Slow (choosing the song, waiting for it to start), then fast, then slow again.  Chose moderate, but really not sure how heavy it was.
> Carol


It is fun, but I don't like how long there is between songs.  When I've done it, I'd try to walk in place while waiting for the next song to load, and would use the points for moderate exercise because the dance part was a good workout.  For me it was always about 15 min for 1 point.  

Hope you all had a healthy happy weekend!!


----------



## ougrad86

amykathleen2005 said:


> Here they are: http://www.drumstick.com/flavors/lil-drums.aspx
> Very yummy.



Ouch!  3 points each!  Not sure if I should chance it - when I was pregnant with DS, I craved these so much.  Could not get enough, would eat a whole box if I had them (of 4).  However, DS is 15 and I still crave them .  I'm half afraid if tthis box was in my freezer, I might not be able to stop!



JacksLilWench said:


> So, I had my 5K yesterday, and my goal was to make it in under an hour.  Well, I just blew THAT right out of the water!  I made it in 39:09!!!!!!   I am so proud of myself!!!  After I left the race, my daddy took me to breakfast, then I came home and got in the shower and passed right out.  That's why I didn't get on yesterday!   It was so worth it, and I can't wait to do another one soon.  I'm looking for one right now to do in about three weeks.  Hopefully the weekend before my birthday!



Awesome - that is fantastic Congrats!



mikamah said:


> I'm here to come clean and start fresh right now.  Started my friday night eating a box of girl scout cookies, 1 sleeve of thin mints and 1 sleeve of shortbreads.  1240 calories total, actually I thought that would have been worse.  I did track them, and started saturday off on the right foot, but ended up devouring more cookies after a healthy dinner and several glasses of wine with my sil and brother.  Today we had a family mass for my uncle and wen to my other brothers for lunch after ward, where I didn't track, but did make some good choices, chile, 2 small meatballs 2 slices kielbasa, but then I had a brownie and 4 choc chip cookies.
> I am not going to wait til tomorrow I am starting right now.   And I had lots of fun and laughs with the family, so it was a good weekend.
> 
> It is fun, but I don't like how long there is between songs.  When I've done it, I'd try to walk in place while waiting for the next song to load, and would use the points for moderate exercise because the dance part was a good workout.  For me it was always about 15 min for 1 point.



Been there, done that - I have had weekends like that.  And now you are jumping right back on, not even waiting for tomorrow...confession - I usually wait until tomorrow !  Good that you could stop it now.  Sounds like you had a great time.

That is a good idea, just keep some movement going between songs.  It was a lot more fun that I though it would be.  I told DS that I had been told I would look silly, and he agreed!  Wouldn't dance with me either, but he runs 4 miles a day, so I guess he gets exercise.

Got all my lunches done for next week - made with fresh ingredients.  No soup this week!

Carol


----------



## jillbur

amykathleen2005 said:


> 29 kindergartners!  Wow, how do they get anything done in class? Imagine the tattletales....



29 kids and all I ever hear about is Jimmy. You know Jimmy. He's the one DS doesn't want to give a Valentine to because he is mean and is always pushing or kicking the other kids. I'm just happy DS tells him to stop and isn't the one pushing or kicking. DS really doesn't tell us much about school. I just found out they have a student teacher (from his teacher). When I asked him if he had a student teacher, he said no  5 year olds are great!




pjlla said:


> I'm sure you can find something more exciting to replace football than HOUSEWORK!
> 
> ****************
> Happy sunny and bright Sunday morning!  The snow that was promised did not materialize, thank goodness.  I'd be happy to not get another inch this year.
> 
> QOTD for Sunday 2/12/2012
> 
> After decades of being told that "fat makes us fat", I think that most of us now know that we need some HEALTHY fats in our diet to keep our bodies running properly!  Our brains need fat, our muscles need fat, our digestive system needs fat.  It is important that it be the RIGHT KIND of fats and the proper amounts.
> 
> How do you get the RIGHT fats in your diet??  Fatty fish? Nuts? Avocado?  Olives/olive oil??  How many servings per day/week?
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> What is your CREATIVE outlet?



I actually did find something better than housework today and it's right up your alley. I took DSs to Pat Catan's craft store to get stuff to make their Valentine's Day boxes for school. We bought plain boxes and scrapbooking stickers (DS8 picked a hunting and fishing theme and DS5 picked zoo animals). Well, I saw all the Disney scrapbooking things and decided I may have to try it. It's look fun (and time consuming, but I'm a teacher with the whole summer off, right?). I told DH I should start a book (is that what they're called?) for DS8 for graduation. Then I can start on DS5.

We must've got all your snow here in PA. About 6 inches, maybe. It started Friday night and was still snowing today (off and on).

QOTD~I cook with olive oil, take fish oil (when I remember), and eat some nuts (pistachios).

Bonus~Is orgainzation creative? If so, that's about all I have. But, I may try scrapping 





pjlla said:


> Here's the link to my menu planning post!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=44005849#post44005849



I am checking this out as soon as I'm done here. I love to see other's ideas. Thanks for posting the link. 



::Snow_White:: said:


> Bonus QOTD: Photoshop!! My career goal is to open a photography/film studio, and I already do these as a hobby for extra money. I love working on them (the only bad thing is when editing you are pretty much just sitting the whole time) and just made a 100 day disney countdown pdf to print out. If anyone is interested (or wants a copy!) I posted it here: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43973296&postcount=1071



That is super awesome! I wish I was 1/10th as creative as you!!




luvpoohandcompany said:


> I could do with you organising my life



Me too, me too!!




JacksLilWench said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> So, I had my 5K yesterday, and my goal was to make it in under an hour.  Well, I just blew THAT right out of the water!  I made it in 39:09!!!!!!   I am so proud of myself!!!  After I left the race, my daddy took me to breakfast, then I came home and got in the shower and passed right out.  That's why I didn't get on yesterday!   It was so worth it, and I can't wait to do another one soon.  I'm looking for one right now to do in about three weeks.  Hopefully the weekend before my birthday!



Congrats on your 1st 5k! I hope you are hooked and sign up for more. It gets addicting and there are some fun races out there. Maybe you can even do a Disney race. I'm hoping I can one day...(not the physical running, but it fitting im my work schedule as a teacher).




mikamah said:


> Good sunday afternoon everyone!!
> 
> I'm here to come clean and start fresh right now.  Started my friday night eating a box of girl scout cookies, 1 sleeve of thin mints and 1 sleeve of shortbreads.  1240 calories total, actually I thought that would have been worse.  I did track them, and started saturday off on the right foot, but ended up devouring more cookies after a healthy dinner and several glasses of wine with my sil and brother.  Today we had a family mass for my uncle and wen to my other brothers for lunch after ward, where I didn't track, but did make some good choices, chile, 2 small meatballs 2 slices kielbasa, but then I had a brownie and 4 choc chip cookies.  So eating was bad overall, but there were some good choices.  I did get my walks in both days, and drank plenty of water.  Healthy dinner last night.  Fruit with breakfast. No alcohol today.  Home now, and I made the chili, so I have a couple extra servings for lunches this week as well as extra fruit.  I said no to chips and dip, cake and ice cream, and cupcakes.  I plan to have fruit and yogurt for dinner, and will track starting now, and keep it up.  I I am not going to wait til tomorrow I am starting right now.   And I had lots of fun and laughs with the family, so it was a good weekend.
> 
> Sorry football is over.  I agree with pamela and I'm sure there are more fun things to do than housework.  Wow 29 kids in a kindergarten class is huge.  I hope the have a teacher aide or two in the class too.  Thanks for the reminder about valentines.  We'll have to pick some up tomorrow.



Even though you may have eaten more than needed, I'm glad you had a good time with family and have committed to being back on track asap!

See above for my possibility of starting scrapbooking (I'm only what? 15 years behind lol). DS5 does have an aide and a student teacher right now, but I can't imagine 29 kids in one room. At least they're tiny people 

I was just thinking of you. I saw a commercial on CNBC that they are rerunning the Westminster dog show from last year tonight at 8:00. It reminded me of you and your dog 



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

We had a great day today. Both of my sons are in Cub Scouts and today was Scout Sunday. We had a church service at a church I've never been to and other packs came. It was a really nice service and made me so proud of my boys. And, DS5 was excited because they got a badge (and technically he's too young by 1 year but was allowed to be a Tiger Cub since he does all the activities because of DS8). It was a really nice day, I just wish DH could've been there. He was sleeping after his 12 hour shift.

We made Valentine's Day boxes and they are pretty cute. DS8 will probably be the only kid with a hunting/fishing themed (deer, turkey, and fish) Valentine's Day box, but it is cute. 

I have a busy day tomorrow which will end with a 5:00 dermatologist appointment that I made back in Dec for DS8. It took us that long to get in, and the problem I called about is gone, but I am taking him to explain it and get some answers anyhow. My luck would be that if I cancel, the problem will return and it'll take 3 more months to get in. This 5:00 appt means I miss my class at the gym. So, I may go after and just do the treadmill or some weights on my own.

Well, I am off to read my daily health related article for HH. I have just gotten around to starting my SELF magazine from February. I'm going to read the article about "7 sneaky metabolism boosters." I hope it's something I can actually use. If it's good, I'll post it! Talk to you all tomorrow!

Jill


----------



## belledreamer

::Snow_White:: said:


> Last night was another rough one. Still ate well, didn't end up exercising and worked on a photo project instead.



Just curious, what kind of photo projects do you do?  Cause I like to do photo projects myself; mainly Doctor Who art and photo manipulations. 



pjlla said:


> QOTD for Sunday 2/12/2012
> 
> After decades of being told that "fat makes us fat", I think that most of us now know that we need some HEALTHY fats in our diet to keep our bodies running properly!  Our brains need fat, our muscles need fat, our digestive system needs fat.  It is important that it be the RIGHT KIND of fats and the proper amounts.
> 
> How do you get the RIGHT fats in your diet??  Fatty fish? Nuts? Avocado?  Olives/olive oil??  How many servings per day/week?
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> What is your CREATIVE outlet?



My go-to for a healthy fat is usually a spoonful of peanut butter on a slice of whole wheat bread.  But I try not to eat that too often; only when I'm needing an energy boost or some extra calories for the day. Maybe once or twice a week.

BONUS QOTD: That changes constantly for me.  I've done painting, sculpting, drawing, and jewelry making but I haven't done any of that in a long time.  Currently, I like to write a good bit, I like to sing and fandub, and I also like doing Doctor Who photo-manipulations and computer wallpapers.


----------



## my3princes

pjlla said:


> Oh my gosh Deb.  I hope they figure out what is wrong and why you are retaining fluid.  I'm sure that the desk job isn't helping, but you're a busy gal and I'm sure you do plenty of moving when you are home and about.
> 
> How's your BP during all of this?  Are you keeping an eye on it??
> 
> Prayers going out for you and let us know what they find out.
> 
> BTW, I'll be in White River Junction today..... if you were feeling better I was gonna call you to meet for a coffee.... but I understand it wouldn't be a good weekend for it.  Just take care of yourself.
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> What is your CREATIVE outlet?
> 
> I'll be back to answer my own questions!................P



Of course I didn't read this until after 9PM.  I would love to meet you next time you're in town.  We ended up installing a new hot water heater today.  Well, Chris and my brother did most of it.  The whole thing had to be plumbed.  It took them most of the day and some of the evening.  I helped Nick clean his room complete with drawers.  Then we totally rearranged the furniture.  It ended up being a very long day.  I will say that I have no edema tonight.  Amazing how being on the move all day keeps the swelling down.  My blood pressure has been fine, the only time that has even been an issue was during pregnancy 


I love to sew or build or redecorate.  I have so many creative outlets, I just wish I could make money using my creative side.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

jillbur said:


> That is super awesome! I wish I was 1/10th as creative as you!!
> 
> Jill



Thanks Jill!! 



belledreamer said:


> Just curious, what kind of photo projects do you do?  Cause I like to do photo projects myself; mainly Doctor Who art and photo manipulations.
> 
> 
> 
> My go-to for a healthy fat is usually a spoonful of peanut butter on a slice of whole wheat bread.  But I try not to eat that too often; only when I'm needing an energy boost or some extra calories for the day. Maybe once or twice a week.
> 
> BONUS QOTD: That changes constantly for me.  I've done painting, sculpting, drawing, and jewelry making but I haven't done any of that in a long time.  Currently, I like to write a good bit, I like to sing and fandub, and I also like doing Doctor Who photo-manipulations and computer wallpapers.



Most of my photoshopping is with photos because I do portrait photography and other random events. However I've done a few design projects that I've found online. I was really obsessed with making these typography type wallpapers at one point. I made a Harry Potter lightning bolt one and some names for my friends. It was like the shape of a lightning bolt, but instead of it being colored in with yellow, I filled it with words that were yellow so it shaped into a lightning bolt. A Doctor Who one would be pretty cool, I think the Tardis would be hard to do.

I would love to see some of your Doctor Who manipulations! I'm a fangirl and even have a few drawings (although terrible) in a sketch book that I have of Doctor/Donna, the tardis, and some of just 10th doctor. I'm bad at drawing but sometimes I find it fun. I was just on a website a few days ago called something like "david tennant in places he shouldn't be" and they photoshopped this picture of him into random significant photos. I was  I LOVE the drawings, photo-manipulations, and wallpapers that you can find on livejournal. Some of those are breathtaking and wish I had that much talent!

---
Today was quite a boring day, extremely long. I filled it with some reading, sleeping, eating, and DIS surfing. My trip is so close, I'm getting super excited! Anyway, I DID finish my 4 mile run today in 55 minutes!! It's crazy how my body punishes me from skipping exercise two days in a row.  When I started the 1st mile my entire body itched everywhere and it was so distracting and I felt heavy. This always happens when I don't exercise, but I figured it would take more than two days! After about 2 miles, it had went away though. I was sweating so bad I couldn't tell if I was crying.  I certainly felt like it at times, but I pushed through and ran the last .6 miles straight.  I read about the half-marathon course today and started to get really scared because it said there was some bad hills. I thought at one point that I might not be able to do it, but then I realized I still have almost 3 months of training left and I have come so far already, I CAN do it! 

I burned 722 calories says the treadmill and just downed a cup of chocolate milk (figured I'd try it out as I keep reading you should!) so hopefully I just made up for yesterday too!


----------



## amykathleen2005

pjlla said:


> QOTD for Sunday 2/12/2012
> 
> After decades of being told that "fat makes us fat", I think that most of us now know that we need some HEALTHY fats in our diet to keep our bodies running properly!  Our brains need fat, our muscles need fat, our digestive system needs fat.  It is important that it be the RIGHT KIND of fats and the proper amounts.
> 
> How do you get the RIGHT fats in your diet??  Fatty fish? Nuts? Avocado?  Olives/olive oil??  How many servings per day/week?
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> What is your CREATIVE outlet?
> 
> I'll be back to answer my own questions!................P



I have switched my whole family to eating olive oil based spreads instead of butter or margarine. (of course then my husband will gorge himself on butter when we go out to Denny's lol).

In terms of creative outlets I do a lot of crafting on and off. I make jewelry, beadwork, flower arranging, macrame and a few others. I only really do them when the mood strikes though, lol.


----------



## donac

Good Monday morning.  

I had a pretty busy Saturday.  I spent the afternoon working on costumes for local high school.  We are doing Annie Get Your Gun.  She and Buffalo Bill used to summer in the town over and there is still a house that they stayed in at a state park by the ocean.  The kids are going there in a couple of weeks to get publicity pictures taken.  The director was going to let them go there in their street clothes.   We talked him into taking them in costume.  Annie Oakley was also just elected into the NJ Hall of Fame this past week so we are all excited. 

Yesterday was pretty much at home all day after I did some church things.  I got to see a couple of old movies that are not on that much but I love to watch them when they are on. I was crocheting a baby blanket for someone at work while I watched them.

This week is quieter than last week so I should be better than last week.  I have to go grocery shopping today after school.  

Sorry I don't have time for more.  

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  Start of another long week.  Hopefully this one will be less stressful than the last few months.  Gotta think positive.  Have a great day!!


----------



## D73

Monday Monday.....

Well I am still here. Have just been terribly busy and the weekend was just the kick off to a really long week ahead.

I did pretty well with my weigh in last week and lost 3.6 pounds. Things are kind of stalled however at the moment. (I have a daily weigh in because I se the Wii Fit each mornign when I get up).  I believe that I have fallen into the "not enough calories" trap. I am going to review my HH journal carefully this evening and make an analysis to see if I am right about that. But in the mean time I am striving to eat more of the good things today in hopes of kick starting things again.

I can't promise a reply to all the posts since I last wrote as I am squeezing this in during my few moments of sanity today. But I am reading when I can and sending mental coaching to each and every one of you.  Will try to get the QOTD that I have missed when I get home this evening.

Have a great week. 

Christopher


----------



## ChelleyB

Good Morning and Happy Monday everyone!  
Thanks for all the welcomes - looking forward to this 1st week.  That's when I have all the excitement at the possibility of losing weight   Did my ab workout this morning and this afternoon, hope to do some band exercises.  

Have a great day!


----------



## D73

pjlla said:


> And that leads me to the QOTD for Saturday 2/11/12:
> 
> Other than eating right and exercise, what is one other positive change you have made regarding this "healthy lifestyle" journey?  Are you sleeping at least 7-8 hours nightly?  Maybe you are eating breakfast daily?  Drinking more water everyday?  Meditating? Cutting out processed white carbs?
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> Stacey and Clinton from TLC's "What Not To Wear" are in your closet.  What is the one piece of clothing that you know will make them  ?  It is either very dated or very ratty or just plain UGLY.... but you hold onto it any how.  Tell us what that is and why you have kept it.



I am pleased with my resolve to use the stairs wherever I go and to avoid using the elevator and escalators.  I thought that this would be a hard one to do as I live on the 4th floor of my apartment building. But I have now been over a month without using the elevator one single time. The only time I have used any elevator or escalator is when I have no alternative. The place where I live is very hilly and there are places in town where you have to use an elevator to get down from the upper streets to the lower ones because stairs/walkways are not available.

Oh my clothes really need to be just tossed on the pile and torced. I know I have cupborads and boxes full of clothes that I have held onto to for the day when I can where them again.  But some of them have been in there for years nw so are probably so far out of fashion that I would not want to anyway. So I guess I have just found a project for myself. I still have some cable knit sweaters from teh 80's that are really not the fasion at all anymore (think Heathcliff Huxtable) but I like them so much I don't know that I will ever get rid of them.




pjlla said:


> QOTD for Sunday 2/12/2012
> 
> After decades of being told that "fat makes us fat", I think that most of us now know that we need some HEALTHY fats in our diet to keep our bodies running properly!  Our brains need fat, our muscles need fat, our digestive system needs fat.  It is important that it be the RIGHT KIND of fats and the proper amounts.
> 
> How do you get the RIGHT fats in your diet??  Fatty fish? Nuts? Avocado?  Olives/olive oil??  How many servings per day/week?
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> What is your CREATIVE outlet?



I have been focused on the fish as my primary resource for the good fats. I try to eat salmon 2 to 3 times a week.

My creative side is full of music and theatre. I am a music teacher which keeps me creating all day long with the students. But outside of school, I am involved in a musical theatre society.  I am currently directing/music directing Godspell for a production scheduled in May. Have had more headaches than success at this stage but am hopeful.

I also picked up the crafty gene from my mom though. I enjoy doing cross stitch as well as quilting. My current projects are a cross stitch replica of the Thomas Kincade painting of Peter Pan and crew flying over London to Neverland and my quilting project for my week off at the end of the month is a Grinchmas Quilt. Found some really great novelty fabric with the Grinch and hope to cut and piece it all together during my time off.


Christopher


----------



## pjlla

::Snow_White:: said:


> QOTD: I need to start eating more. I used to eat nuts all the times, but since they are high in calories I've been having trouble finding a place to put them. I haven't tried avacado, but I saw those 100 cal packs at walmart yesterday and thought it'd be interesting.
> 
> It is yummy!  It is especially good with mexican type foods, but also good on sandwiches and even eggs.  I like to toast up a low carb pita, spread it with a wedge of Laughing Cow cheese, smear on some guacamole, and top it with a slice of fresh beefsteak tomato still warm from the garden!  MMMM.... can't wait for summer!
> 
> Bonus QOTD: Photoshop!! My career goal is to open a photography/film studio, and I already do these as a hobby for extra money. I love working on them (the only bad thing is when editing you are pretty much just sitting the whole time) and just made a 100 day disney countdown pdf to print out. If anyone is interested (or wants a copy!) I posted it here: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43973296&postcount=1071
> 
> 
> I'll take a peek at it after my workout later.  That is a really neat hobby.
> ----
> Confession time! I didn't get my 2 mile run in yesterday and I was 350 over my calories. My best friend came over and wanted to watch movies at my house and since I only see her about twice a month, I couldn't tell her no! We decided to watch Star Wars Episode 1 since we both had never seen any of the movies completely and sincen I will be at Disney for Star Wars Weekend, I need to know what's going on!! It was good!  I would have ran earlier in the day, but I had no idea she was coming over. So, we made tofu and rice and then my mom made some no-bake cookies.  I only had two but they ended up being about 220 calories altogether and I had already gone over my limit. This is the first time since joining this thread that I've gone over my calories by more than 20, so I'm not too upset with myself. I think I'm more angry that I haven't exercised in 2 days!! My legs better be ready to go for my 4-mile run today, which I WILL do.
> 
> WOOHOO for 4 miles!
> 
> My room is a mess and I need to get all of my things in order so I can go to class tomorrow, so I guess I will be off!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Sunday!!



Did you get it cleaned up?



50sjayne said:


> I _killed _it at the gym...1/2 hour elliptical, double reps on the weight machines, then back to elliptical on a different program that worked my arms out more for 20 mins. I would have probably stayed on longer but a lady that I see there a lot showed up and I know she likes that machine. Then I spent 45 minutes in the jacuzzi lol. It was sunny so it was nice to get some sun.



What a great workout!  The jacuzzi sounds great.  DH went in our hot tub last night and said he stayed out for 45 minutes!  



luvpoohandcompany said:


> I could do with you organising my life



In my next life I will be a professional organizer and you can be my first client!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> *QOTD*
> I tend to eat nuts to get my healthy fats. I know I need to incorporate some oily fish into my diet but I havent got there yet!!
> 
> My creative outlet would be organising photos. I used to knit alot and havent in a while but I'm going to start again soon.



I sometimes get so caught up organizing our photos that I run out of time to order the prints and do the scrapbooking, so I totally get that as a creative outlet.  

Try the Ocean Beauty herb-crusted salmon patties if you are trying to incorporate more oily fish.  They aren't overly fishy/salmony tasty, they are a bit crunchy and make a great fish sandwich!



ougrad86 said:


> The rest is not as appealing to me.  I like Carrot Cake but not cream cheese, Zebra Domes is while chocolate right?  Not a big fan of what they call White Chocolate.  And although I love wine, drinking in on a hot day?  Probably not a good idea for me.  Although I will try a Margarita while at Universal -* I am 53 and have never had a Margarita in my whole life -* time I tried one.
> 
> WHAT??  You are missing out!  JK.... I'm not a big cocktail person myself, but I do love the occasional margarita.
> 
> So, motivational?  You can lose weight.  It will take time and patience and commitment, but you can learn to eat and exercise to lose weight and be healthy. You will have a steady weight loss, which will help you to maintain the weight you lose and go forward with your healthy lifestyle.
> 
> Somwhere in there, I would add things about veggies and fruits, water and groups (like ours), but not sure how I would craft that all into something that would make someone by the book.  The problem so many people have is they forgot how long it took them to get there (for some, like myself), and so they turn to those ads for the quick weight-loss (which usually come with diet and exercise plans).  I did the Rotation Diet and Slimfast and lost weight fast, but never lost enough or kept it off.  *You've got to be ready to do this for the rest of your life.  And that turns a lot of people off.*
> 
> Well, unfortunately whether it is a turn-off or not, it is SO TRUE!  I would definitely eliminate the word DIET from the book and substitute the phrase "healthy lifestyle change" or "healthy weight loss journey".
> 
> 
> Close to mine!  I made it to 170 this week , which was my mini-goal, and on my way to my challenge goal which is also 160!  My ultimate goat is 150, but if I make it to 145, that would be way healthier for me.
> 
> So close to your goal!  WTG on hitting 170!





ougrad86 said:


> I was on a low-fat diet for a long time, now I need to incorporate fats into my diet. Hard to keep track.  I have been eating almonds, but they took up 5 points when I was struggling to keep my points down.  When I have salads I tend to have the light, or a little bit of regular dressing instead of fat free.  The other day I got a wrap at our cafe, with hummus and avacado.
> 
> Hummus is another healthy fatty food that I forgot to mention.  I love it an eat it several times a week..... and I've finally gotten DH and DS to like it too~!
> 
> I also take fish oil.  My doctor told me too because of my cholesterol, and I am trying to get it down without medication.  I don't count that in my points, although I probably should.  I did alot of research, finally found what seems to be a good one, but it did not show up in the latest Consumer Reports (they probably did not test it), but may need to switch again.  Trying to find safety and the right dosage.  That is what I was taking the almonds for as well, but I kept going over my points.  So hopefully the fish oil and oatmeal and my diet and exercise will get my levels down.
> 
> All of that should work for your cholesterol.  I'm very lucky that even with a family history of high cholesterol, my level is excellent.  But that is POST weight loss..... not sure what it would have been when I was at nearly 220 pounds.
> 
> Creative outlet?  Don't do too much creative.  Like to play with my camera, but mostly read and stuff.  I do some "creative" stuff at work, since I audit an account and need to figure out how everything fits in and what needs to be done with it.  Kinda like a big puzzle, so it is kind of fun.  I have been trying new recipes, and trying to add my own zing to it.  I saw that link and might put together something like that.  I like organizing, and could create some recipes.  Still not a big fan of cooking, but finding some fun in it.
> 
> Great that your JOB is a creative outlet!  I'm envious.
> 
> I like genealogy too...do not know if that is creative, but it is a hobby, along with planning for trips, which I always do.  Need to start planning for a European one.
> 
> I do genealogy too.... forgot to mention that one.  It kind of goes hand-in-hand with my scrapping.
> 
> 
> I think I am all caught up.  Wish had more time during the week, but haven't even been getting on during the weeknights like I used to.  I cook, try to exercise, chase after DS to get his shower and eat and do homework, and then try to turn in a little earlier than I used to.  Just not as much time.  And an hour at lunch  is so little as well, and I don't always get the full hour.  I have been trying to walk on nice days, so need to leave about 1/2 hour open.
> 
> I totally understand busy weeknights!  Glad to see you here whenever you can make it!
> 
> DS is still coughing a little this weekend.  But he did start running again this week.  Opened up another blister.  Don't think it is his shoes, am going to try different socks.  We can't think of anything else.
> 
> If new socks don't help, you may have to look into a whole new shoe.... may different brand with a different type of fit.
> 
> Got my chicken breast baked, going to cut them, cubes and shreds and what not for a few lunch ideas I want to try.  I put some olive oil and Mrs. Dash on them before I stuck them in the oven for a little flavor, but didn't want it to clash so was careful.  Figured the olive oil would be good for me, and they were skinless.  Trying to think up dinner tonight too.  That recipe file would work for things like that!
> 
> I did creamy crockpot chicken and black beans yesterday.  Basically, put chicken breast or thighs in the crockpot (boneless/skinless)... cover with a jar of salsa and a drained/rinsed can of black beans (or home cooked always works).  Cook on low for several hours and then stir in a brick of cream cheese (obviously I use the low fat).  Stir around until the cream cheese melts and use the spoon to break up the chicken into small parts or even shred it. The original recipe calls for this to be served in tortillas, but I usually add an additional can of diced tomatoes and serve it as a "stew."  I also try to add additional beans for more lowfat protein and to stretch the batch further, however, DD hates beans and that frustrates her.
> 
> You could do it on the stove-top with previously cooked/cubed chicken and just cook it on low for an hour or so after adding the salsa and beans, but before adding the cream cheese.
> 
> Also, my curried chicken recipe (on the BL recipe thread) also calls for cooked cubed chicken (breast or thigh).
> 
> Other than that, not much going on.  A project is starting next week at work, so will be busy.  That is all my boss said, have no idea what is involved, but should be a nice change of pace.  Make sure to get to bed at a good time tonight.
> 
> Finally got the medication for the shots - took forever - paid $300 for my portion!!!!!  But I guess it is worth it for two years of knees not hurting as much.  I told DS I would climb Sugarloaf with him this summer (a high hill in Maryland - 1200 feet) since my knees will be better.  They call it a small mountain.  It has rough hewn stairs for part of it, and I did it back when I used to teach.  Lots of stairs, it'll only be me and him since DH can't do those stairs.
> 
> Sounds like fun!  I'm hoping to climb Mt. Monadnock during April vacation with my family.  Trying to incorporate more ACTIVE family days (as opposed to our usual movie days).
> 
> He is ready to start getting his Driver's License too, maybe I need to get it for him so he can drive us back...not sure what shape I'll be when I come down.  Just hope these shots work as well as they did the first time.
> 
> Fingers crossed and prayers said!
> 
> Need to get off.  Get my chicken stuff ready and finish the laundry.  DS needs the computer for homework, and we only have one portal for our internet...I think we need to branch it out a little.
> 
> Take care all!
> 
> Carol



WI-FI!!



cjdj4 said:


> Hi All! I am so sorry, but I have not been able to get on much at all. I am like 100 pages behind, lol. I hope all well with everyone. My in-laws were here at week (they just left this am), I have 2 papers due for school on Tues., work has had me at meetings 2 days last week and tomorrow, plus it is crunch time for standardized test prep (I hate that). If things keep going the way they are I might have to trade my coaching week with someone who has it in last April or May? Anyone?
> 
> I'd be HAPPY to take over a week or even part of a week for you.... just let me know.
> 
> Anyway, you can tell I am stressed out since my weight loss has slowed down A LOT! I am only down 1.2 this week and 1.6 for the whole month. I started off so strong, too. Notice the correlation between how much I am on here and my weight loss.



Losing 1.2 is still GREAT!!



JacksLilWench said:


> My advice would be to never give up, even though you WILL want to.  You will have rocky days, and terrible weeks.  But you will have more awesome weeks and wonderful days to outweigh the bad.  And in the end you will be proud of yourself in ways you didn't know were possible!
> 
> Nicely said!
> 
> 
> I am drinking a lot more water, I've cut soda out of my diet, and I'm exercising regularly.  And it feels awesome!  I've started to really take stock of my life and realize the things and people that are important to me (mostly people!)
> 
> Well done!!
> 
> 
> So, I had my 5K yesterday, and my goal was to make it in under an hour.  Well, I just blew THAT right out of the water!  I made it in 39:09!!!!!!  I am so proud of myself!!!  After I left the race, my daddy took me to breakfast, then I came home and got in the shower and passed right out.  That's why I didn't get on yesterday!   It was so worth it, and I can't wait to do another one soon.  I'm looking for one right now to do in about three weeks.  Hopefully the weekend before my birthday!



PHENOMENAL!  Well done!  WTG!!  I'm proud of you too!



mikamah said:


> Good sunday afternoon everyone!!
> 
> I'm here to come clean and start fresh right now.  Started my friday night eating a box of girl scout cookies, 1 sleeve of thin mints and 1 sleeve of shortbreads.  1240 calories total, actually I thought that would have been worse.  I did track them, and started saturday off on the right foot, but ended up devouring more cookies after a healthy dinner and several glasses of wine with my sil and brother.  Today we had a family mass for my uncle and wen to my other brothers for lunch after ward, where I didn't track, but did make some good choices, chile, 2 small meatballs 2 slices kielbasa, but then I had a brownie and 4 choc chip cookies.  So eating was bad overall, but there were some good choices.  I did get my walks in both days, and drank plenty of water.  Healthy dinner last night.  Fruit with breakfast. No alcohol today.  Home now, and I made the chili, so I have a couple extra servings for lunches this week as well as extra fruit.  I said no to chips and dip, cake and ice cream, and cupcakes.  I plan to have fruit and yogurt for dinner, and will track starting now, and keep it up.  I I am not going to wait til tomorrow I am starting right now.   And I had lots of fun and laughs with the family, so it was a good weekend.
> 
> Fun with family is always important.  And you did so many things RIGHT and said no to much of the junk.  Today is a new day!
> 
> 
> Don't you just hate when that happens.  I loved your reply on the princess thread, Roz.    Just lucky you happened to be lurking there yesterday.  I never got on here yesterday, the day just went by too quickly.  We graduated from puppy class, and then went to the middle school play of Fiddler on the roof.
> 
> Busy.... but sounds like fun.  I love the music from Fiddler.
> 
> I was thinking of *Dona* and was it you also who was always involved in making the costumes for the school plays?  We really enjoyed the play, and it was good for ds to see what a great opportunity he will have as he gets older.  He said he could see himself as the milkman, the star of the show.  Cute.
> 
> Yup....that's our Dona, doing costumes.  I think you forget when you watch a good production just how much work goes into it behind the scenes.  I hope the folks in Dona's town realize how lucky they are to have her!!
> 
> Hope dd had a good weekend swimming.  I can imagine she needs the extra rest on these busy weekends, so it's nice you can be flexible, and take a day off from church now and again.  Hope today was a good day for you both!!
> 
> She swam GREAT on Saturday, not as great on Sunday, but still okay.  But she felt like she had given her ALL on Saturday and didn't have much left to give on Sunday, despite eating healthy and sleeping a full night.  Y State meet at our home pool this coming Friday, Saturday, Sunday.  Maybe the home pool advantage will get her some new best times.
> 
> My eating was MUCH IMPROVED yesterday!  Ended the day one point UNDER my daily range, no fast-food, no random junk, and no eating after 9pm (although dinner ended about 8:50, since we got home so late).  But also no "real" exercise, other than walking to/from the car, carrying laundry around the house (up and down the stairs), and such.
> 
> We all have these days, but today is a new day, and I'm sure you have picked yourself up and moved on in the inspiring fashion we all expect from you, Pamela.  Thank for sharing your meal planning, I'll try to check it out later.
> I use olive oil to cook with, and even when I bake, and I buy the 100 calorie packs of guacamole and have those many mornings with eggs for breakfast.
> 
> Well... I hope to be inspiring, which makes it hard to "come clean" when I have a bad day or when I fall into a bucket of movie popcorn.  But if I'm not honest here, then that means I am not being honest with myself.... and that starts a slippery slope of bad eating and denial.
> 
> Creatively, I like photography, and scrapbooking, and in the fall had started knitting again, but haven't been doing that since we got the dog.  I should try that again.  Funny I started the knitting to help deter me from evening snacking by keeping my hands busy, but with the dog, I tend to be sitting with her on the couch patting her and I don't usually snack because if we do eat in the living room, she is all over us.
> 
> Poko has been such a blessing to you and Michael in so many ways!!
> 
> I am doing great not having artificial sweeteners.  Just the occassional diet coke, also having breakfast with a good protein source is so helpful for me, and tracking my food.  *Since Jan 1st, I think I've tracked all but 5 days*.
> 
> THat is great!!
> 
> Hope you all had a healthy happy weekend!!






jillbur said:


> I actually did find something better than housework today and it's right up your alley. I took DSs to Pat Catan's craft store to get stuff to make their Valentine's Day boxes for school. We bought plain boxes and scrapbooking stickers (DS8 picked a hunting and fishing theme and DS5 picked zoo animals). Well, I saw all the Disney scrapbooking things and decided I may have to try it. It's look fun (and time consuming, but I'm a teacher with the whole summer off, right?). I told DH I should start a book (is that what they're called?) for DS8 for graduation. Then I can start on DS5.
> 
> Sounds like a fun day to me!!
> 
> We must've got all your snow here in PA. About 6 inches, maybe. It started Friday night and was still snowing today (off and on).
> 
> You are WELCOME to it!!
> 
> QOTD~I cook with olive oil, take fish oil (when I remember), and eat some nuts (pistachios).
> 
> Bonus~Is orgainzation creative? If so, that's about all I have. But, I may try scrapping
> 
> DEFINITELY creative!  I often find myself spending my very precious scrapping time REORGANIZING my supplies, rather than actually scrapping!
> 
> We had a great day today. Both of my sons are in Cub Scouts and today was Scout Sunday. We had a church service at a church I've never been to and other packs came. It was a really nice service and made me so proud of my boys. And, DS5 was excited because they got a badge (and technically he's too young by 1 year but was allowed to be a Tiger Cub since he does all the activities because of DS8). It was a really nice day, I just wish DH could've been there. He was sleeping after his 12 hour shift.
> 
> Hope you took picture for the future scrapbooks!
> 
> Well, I am off to read my daily health related article for HH. I have just gotten around to starting my SELF magazine from February. I'm going to read the article about "7 sneaky metabolism boosters." I hope it's something I can actually use. If it's good, I'll post it! Talk to you all tomorrow!
> 
> Jill



DO share!!



my3princes said:


> Of course I didn't read this until after 9PM.  I would love to meet you next time you're in town.  We ended up installing a new hot water heater today.  Well, Chris and my brother did most of it.  The whole thing had to be plumbed.  It took them most of the day and some of the evening.  I helped Nick clean his room complete with drawers.  Then we totally rearranged the furniture.  It ended up being a very long day.  I will say that I have no edema tonight.  Amazing how being on the move all day keeps the swelling down.  My blood pressure has been fine, the only time that has even been an issue was during pregnancy
> 
> Glad that the moving helped the swelling.  I would have thought that being on your feet all day would make it worse somehow.
> 
> Glad the BP isn't a problem.
> 
> I'll call or text earlier next time we're in the area.
> 
> I love to sew or build or redecorate.  I have so many creative outlets, I just wish I could make money using my creative side.



YOu are super busy and creative.... I love hearing about your home improvement projects!



::Snow_White:: said:


> Today was quite a boring day, extremely long. I filled it with some reading, sleeping, eating, and DIS surfing. My trip is so close, I'm getting super excited! Anyway, I DID finish my 4 mile run today in 55 minutes!! It's crazy how my body punishes me from skipping exercise two days in a row.  When I started the 1st mile my entire body itched everywhere and it was so distracting and I felt heavy. This always happens when I don't exercise, but I figured it would take more than two days! After about 2 miles, it had went away though. I was sweating so bad I couldn't tell if I was crying.  I certainly felt like it at times, but I pushed through and ran the last .6 miles straight.  I read about the half-marathon course today and started to get really scared because it said there was some bad hills. I thought at one point that I might not be able to do it, but then I realized I still have almost 3 months of training left and I have come so far already, I CAN do it!
> 
> I burned 722 calories says the treadmill and just downed a cup of chocolate milk (figured I'd try it out as I keep reading you should!) so hopefully I just made up for yesterday too!



GREAT JOB!  Very inspiring!!



amykathleen2005 said:


> I have switched my whole family to eating olive oil based spreads instead of butter or margarine. (of course then my husband will gorge himself on butter when we go out to Denny's lol).
> 
> In terms of creative outlets I do a lot of crafting on and off. I make jewelry, beadwork, flower arranging, macrame and a few others. I only really do them when the mood strikes though, lol.



Just be careful that the spread doesn't contain any trans-fats.... some of them do, even when they are olive-oil based.

Lots of hobby stuff to choose from!  I have made jewelry a few times with my DSIL.  I love what I've made, but I don't wear a lot of jewelry so I guess I don't see the point in making a lot!  I have made a few gifts though.



donac said:


> Good Monday morning.
> 
> I had a pretty busy Saturday.  I spent the afternoon working on costumes for local high school.  We are doing Annie Get Your Gun.  She and Buffalo Bill used to summer in the town over and there is still a house that they stayed in at a state park by the ocean.  The kids are going there in a couple of weeks to get publicity pictures taken.  The director was going to let them go there in their street clothes.   We talked him into taking them in costume.  Annie Oakley was also just elected into the NJ Hall of Fame this past week so we are all excited.
> 
> Interesting.  DD just did a paper on Buffalo Bill for her AP US History class.
> 
> Yesterday was pretty much at home all day after I did some church things.  I got to see a couple of old movies that are not on that much but I love to watch them when they are on. I was crocheting a baby blanket for someone at work while I watched them.
> 
> I miss having more movie time.  What were they??
> 
> This week is quieter than last week so I should be better than last week.  I have to go grocery shopping today after school.
> 
> Sorry I don't have time for more.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Hope your day is great!



my3princes said:


> Good Morning.  Start of another long week.  Hopefully this one will be less stressful than the last few months.  Gotta think positive.  Have a great day!!



Are you familiar with "Legally Blonde, The Musical"?  They have a song called "Keep it Positive".... now I will be singing it in my head all day long!!



D73 said:


> Monday Monday.....
> 
> Well I am still here. Have just been terribly busy and the weekend was just the kick off to a really long week ahead.
> 
> I did pretty well with my weigh in last week and lost 3.6 pounds. Things are kind of stalled however at the moment. (I have a daily weigh in because I se the Wii Fit each mornign when I get up).  I believe that I have fallen into the "not enough calories" trap. I am going to review my HH journal carefully this evening and make an analysis to see if I am right about that. But in the mean time I am striving to eat more of the good things today in hopes of kick starting things again.
> 
> I can DEFINITELY see a "not eating enough" pattern starting in my journal.  I've always considered Thursday a VERY LOW POINTS day (thinking anywhere from 12-15 points with my daily points range being 18), leading into Friday weigh-in.  And up until recently it seemed to be working okay.  But the last few week's my Friday weigh-ins have been less than spectacular.  So I've been experimenting with eating "normally" on Fridays (staying just at my 18 point daily range) and then weighing in again on Saturday.... and the Saturday weigh-ins have been consistently BETTER than expected.  Obviously that super low-points day right before weigh-in isn't helping.
> 
> Glad you have a food journal you can look back on to make perhaps a similar assessment.
> 
> I can't promise a reply to all the posts since I last wrote as I am squeezing this in during my few moments of sanity today. But I am reading when I can and sending mental coaching to each and every one of you.  Will try to get the QOTD that I have missed when I get home this evening.
> 
> Have a great week.
> 
> Christopher





ChelleyB said:


> Good Morning and Happy Monday everyone!
> Thanks for all the welcomes - looking forward to this 1st week.  That's when I have all the excitement at the possibility of losing weight   Did my ab workout this morning and this afternoon, hope to do some band exercises.
> 
> Have a great day!



Glad to have you aboard!  Glad you got a workout in already!  I'm running late for mine!



D73 said:


> I am pleased with my resolve to use the stairs wherever I go and to avoid using the elevator and escalators.  I thought that this would be a hard one to do as I live on the 4th floor of my apartment building. But I have now been over a month without using the elevator one single time. The only time I have used any elevator or escalator is when I have no alternative. The place where I live is very hilly and there are places in town where you have to use an elevator to get down from the upper streets to the lower ones because stairs/walkways are not available.
> 
> That's great!!
> 
> Oh my clothes really need to be just tossed on the pile and torced. I know I have cupborads and boxes full of clothes that I have held onto to for the day when I can where them again.  But some of them have been in there for years nw so are probably so far out of fashion that I would not want to anyway. So I guess I have just found a project for myself. I still have some cable knit sweaters from teh 80's that are really not the fasion at all anymore (think Heathcliff Huxtable) but I like them so much I don't know that I will ever get rid of them.
> 
> TIME TO PURGE those old clothes..... even most of the sweaters!  Make room for new, up-to-date fashions that FIT PROPERLY!!
> 
> I have been focused on the fish as my primary resource for the good fats. I try to eat salmon 2 to 3 times a week.
> 
> How is the salmon there?  Are you able to find wild caught for a reasonable price??
> 
> My creative side is full of music and theatre. I am a music teacher which keeps me creating all day long with the students. But outside of school, I am involved in a musical theatre society.  I am currently directing/music directing Godspell for a production scheduled in May. Have had more headaches than success at this stage but am hopeful.
> 
> Again, another great job that has a creative side!  You are so lucky!  OH MY GOSH, I LOVE Godspell!  We used to do a mini-production of it at summer camp!  I still have the CD (somewhere). and have some of the music on my phone.  It is such a funky 70's musical!
> 
> I also picked up the crafty gene from my mom though. I enjoy doing cross stitch as well as quilting. My current projects are a cross stitch replica of the Thomas Kincade painting of Peter Pan and crew flying over London to Neverland and my quilting project for my week off at the end of the month is a Grinchmas Quilt. Found some really great novelty fabric with the Grinch and hope to cut and piece it all together during my time off.
> Christopher



Both of the projects sound great. I've done lots of cross-stitch in the past, but never a Disney project.

*************

Well friends.... no lie.... I've been sitting here for almost 2 hours doing read and reply (and being interrupted by DH for this and that).  I am SO BEHIND on getting the QOTD posted.... not to mention I haven't started the laundry  or dinner soup.... and I was supposed to be on the TM by 10:00 am!!  Guess my whole day will be a bit behind.  Maybe I'll even SKIP the laundry!! 

As I mentioned above, yesterday's eating was a big improvement over Saturday.  DH and I both skipped the fast-food stop along the way and ate a late but healthy dinner when we got home.  It was kind of a "bit of this and bit of that" (tuna melt on low carb pita, unsweetened applesauce, and carrots for DH..... green beans, half of a toasted low carb pita with 1 Tb. of natural peanut butter and 1/2 banana for me).  

Another busy week here (what else is new....).  DS has his first (and possibly only) b.ball play-off game tonight.  DD SHOULD go to Rainbow Girls, but would rather go to swim practice.... so she needs to decide.  

Swim practice every other night of this week, plus possibly a few more b.ball games, depending on tonight's outcome.  Plus a few afterschool study sessions for DD and getting her ready for her trip to Costa Rica (9 days!!) and a big home swim meet Friday/Saturday/Sunday.   And then the usual Bible study and groceries and work and such for me... and TaeKwonDo, student council, robotics, etc for DS. Not sure what DH's schedule is for the week.  

Off to post the QOTD!.....................P


----------



## pjlla

QOTD for Monday February 13, 2012:

What kind of effort do you make on a daily basis to live a GREEN life?  Refillable water bottles?  Hybrid car?  Turn down the thermostat?

Does any of this GREEN living translate over into your weight loss journey??

BONUS QOTD:

How do you feel about the death of Whitney Houston?  Were you a big fan?  Or is this just another "blip" on the Hollywood radar?


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

pjlla said:


> QOTD for Monday February 13, 2012:
> 
> What kind of effort do you make on a daily basis to live a GREEN life?  Refillable water bottles?  Hybrid car?  Turn down the thermostat?
> 
> Does any of this GREEN living translate over into your weight loss journey??
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> How do you feel about the death of Whitney Houston?  Were you a big fan?  Or is this just another "blip" on the Hollywood radar?



I've been fairly "green" over the past few years - lots of recycling stuff, taking my own water bottle/coffee cup to meetings and such.  I would love a hybrid car but the payments just seems a little too steep at the moment....maybe my next lease or maybe I can just buy one used off a lease?  We'll see.  I have another year on my current lease   Living green has translated a bit into my weight journey...I eat more whole foods so less packaging..lots of fruits and veggies too.  I try to make more things from scratch so less "boxed" meals to recycle.

As for Whitney...as a fellow Jersey girl I am saddened by her downward spiral and really wish that someone would have taken a hold of her earlier and gotten her the help she needed.  She gave us beautiful music that filled my teenage years and she will always be remembered for giving us all that gift.  I worry for her daughter that she, too, will fall into the traps that lead both her parents to use and abuse substances.  I hope that Bobbi Kristina gets the help that she needs...especially in the wake of her mother's death. 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I've been a bad friend....I'm reading along and not showing my support   Things have been really busy here since the boss went on maternity leave...yet I am ultra frustrated....she keeps reading her email and giving me orders!!!  Either she's here or she's not.  I'm meeting with our Upper School Director on Friday and I really want to get this straightened out.  My role is to run the office while she is gone....so BE GONE!! 

Ok, rant over...back to the emails for a while and I will try to check in later.  I maintained last week (which is ok after the crap I ate the weekend before) and back to spin tonight....

Happy Day Donalds!!


----------



## JacksLilWench

pjlla said:


> QOTD for Monday February 13, 2012:
> 
> What kind of effort do you make on a daily basis to live a GREEN life?  Refillable water bottles?  Hybrid car?  Turn down the thermostat?
> 
> Does any of this GREEN living translate over into your weight loss journey??
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> How do you feel about the death of Whitney Houston?  Were you a big fan?  Or is this just another "blip" on the Hollywood radar?



I try to use refillable water bottles and stay close to home!  Even if it's not a refillable bottle, I use it at least twice before I toss it.  And by staying close to home, I use less gas.  And I try to do all my errands in one place instead of driving all around town.

As far as Whitney Houston goes, it is awfully sad.  I am a fan, but certainly not a superfan.  It will be interesting what comes out in light of the investigation.  

~~~~~~~~~~~
With one 5k down, I am headed to the gym tonight to keep up the training for the next one.  My training buddy is sick though, so I had to make sure I had my iPod before leaving the house   I think the next one I do will be in three weeks, tops.  Can't wait!


----------



## donac

Pam, I watched Bob HOpe in "The 7 Little Foys" and then "There's No Business Llike SHow Business"  Ethel Merman, Dan Daily, Donald OConnor, Johnny Ray, Mitzi Gayner and Marilyn Monroe and then throw in Irving Berlin music.  




pjlla said:


> QOTD for Monday February 13, 2012:
> 
> What kind of effort do you make on a daily basis to live a GREEN life?  Refillable water bottles?  Hybrid car?  Turn down the thermostat?
> 
> Does any of this GREEN living translate over into your weight loss journey??
> 
> 
> I use a reusable water bottle that is insulated so I start the day with my cup of tea and then rinse and fill with water for the rest of the day.  I hope the water helps.
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> How do you feel about the death of Whitney Houston?  Were you a big fan?  Or is this just another "blip" on the Hollywood radar?




I am torn.  She had such a great voice but where did she go wrong?  It is a shame. 



D73 said:


> My creative side is full of music and theatre. I am a music teacher which keeps me creating all day long with the students. But outside of school, I am involved in a musical theatre society.  I am currently directing/music directing Godspell for a production scheduled in May. Have had more headaches than success at this stage but am hopeful.
> 
> I also picked up the crafty gene from my mom though. I enjoy doing cross stitch as well as quilting. My current projects are a cross stitch replica of the Thomas Kincade painting of Peter Pan and crew flying over London to Neverland and my quilting project for my week off at the end of the month is a Grinchmas Quilt. Found some really great novelty fabric with the Grinch and hope to cut and piece it all together during my time off.
> 
> 
> Christopher



Fellow cross stitch and quilter here.  The quilt sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## mikamah

pjlla said:


> QOTD for Monday February 13, 2012:
> 
> What kind of effort do you make on a daily basis to live a GREEN life?  Refillable water bottles?  Hybrid car?  Turn down the thermostat?
> 
> Does any of this GREEN living translate over into your weight loss journey??
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> How do you feel about the death of Whitney Houston?  Were you a big fan?  Or is this just another "blip" on the Hollywood radar?



We use refillable water bottles for work and school, and use tap water.  We also have weekly recycling now, and that makes it easier to recycle everything where as before I might have gotten lazy with tp rolls, or sticky can/jars if it wasn't a recycle week.  They went to weekly recycling a month ago, and they said it has double the amount of recycling the town has done already.  I do keep my heat low, at 60 usually, but i guess that's more financial than "green" to me.  I guess the refillable water bottle helps with the weight loss journey because it's always there, and I drink on the way to and from work too.  

Whitney Houston had a beautiful voice, but I was not a big fan per se, but it is very sad, she was so young.  I heard someone say she was younger than Michael Jackson, and I always think about him because he died the day before my mom and we were all at her house with her, when we heard the news.  My sister had come in earlier to tell us Farrah Fawcett died, and then a few hours later, Michael Jackson.  It is so sad for Whitney's daughter.  I hope she can gain strength from her loss also, and avoid going down the same path. 

I snuck home from work early because it was quiet.  I zipped to Target to get valentine stuff, and now I need to go pick up ds and the pup at doggy day care.  

Hope to catch up more with everyone later.  Have a great night!!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

pjlla said:


> Did you get it cleaned up?
> 
> GREAT JOB!  Very inspiring!!
> 
> Off to post the QOTD!.....................P



Absolutely got it clean! I'm a neat freak, so my "messy" is pretty much everyone's "normal".  

Thank you!! 



pjlla said:


> QOTD for Monday February 13, 2012:
> 
> What kind of effort do you make on a daily basis to live a GREEN life?  Refillable water bottles?  Hybrid car?  Turn down the thermostat?
> 
> Does any of this GREEN living translate over into your weight loss journey??
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> How do you feel about the death of Whitney Houston?  Were you a big fan?  Or is this just another "blip" on the Hollywood radar?



I can't wait until I get my own home because I want to make it as green as possible. My own garden, solar power roof, the whole thing. Right now I always drink out of refillable cups and never use water bottles. We recycle aluminum cans and one of my friends and I carpool to class a couple of times a week. The water bottles is 1/2 because I like the taste of tap so taking tap water to class makes me more likely to drink it. I can take them to refill them at fountains during the day.

Bonus QOTD: I actually don't know too many of her songs, or can't think of any off hand. I wasn't really a fan, but it's still sad.

---
Hope you are having a wonderful Monday.
Exhausting day, drove to class on the ice, almost slid past a couple of stop signs but made it there and back safely. Looking forward to some sleep tonight, I am so tired. After my exercise, of course!


----------



## amykathleen2005

Oh my goodness I have been so ravenously hungry just the past week. I have followed the MyFitnessPal calorie and nutrition tracker for the past 35 days without going over calories once (I have it set at around 1, 300 calories). That is supposed to be for a relatively sedentary person to lose a pound a week although I've been losing way more then that each week, like 2 or 3 lbs. But just the past 4 days or so I want to eat everything. I've resisted so far and haven't gone over cals yet, but I dislike this hungry, grumpy feeling, lol.


----------



## belledreamer

pjlla said:


> QOTD for Monday February 13, 2012:
> 
> What kind of effort do you make on a daily basis to live a GREEN life?  Refillable water bottles?  Hybrid car?  Turn down the thermostat?
> 
> Does any of this GREEN living translate over into your weight loss journey??
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> How do you feel about the death of Whitney Houston?  Were you a big fan?  Or is this just another "blip" on the Hollywood radar?



We reuse our water bottles all the time and even though we can't really cut down on its use in the summer, we try to use our heater only when absolutely necessary in the winter.

BONUS QOTD:  While I wasn't a super-fan and I can honestly say I saw it coming, I was still saddened by her death.  I've listened to her music ever since I was little and she was one of my biggest inspirations for learning how to sing. There are actually several of her songs that I would one day love to play at my wedding.

She was just one of those voices that will always be timeless... 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

Another long day today...  Been nursing a headache for the past couple of hours...  I thought it might be my energy crashing (still kind of low in my calories) so I ate a half Peanut Butter sandwich on whole wheat which did seem to help.  Think I still might take an aspirin to knock the rest of it off.  I really hate taking medicine unless I absolutely have to...

Baked BBQ chicken for supper so I may be able to include a little dessert tonight!


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Results Week 5: Nemo

*Congratulations to all our participants!*

*Team Mickey had 5 participants:
*cclovesdis
glass1/2fll
MelindaRuns
myweegirls
yanni2

*Team Donald had 11 participants:*
areas2102
belledreamer
buzz5985
disneyluvr
GoofyPredsFan
jillbur
Jujubee27
luvpoohandcompany
Mary▪Poppins
MissDisney121
ougrad86

*Team Donald is the team winner for HH Week 5! Congratulations!

Congratulations to Every Participant on BOTH TEAMS for earning 7/7 on at least 1 of the 4 Healthy Habits! They were:*

*Congratulations to MelindaRuns and yanni2 from Team Mickey for earning all 30/30 points!*

*Congratulations to ougrad86 for earning all 30/30 points!*


----------



## dvccruiser76

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


First some stats

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 1
Congratulations Rose&Mike!!!

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------57!
not reporting in for 1 week-----13
not reporting in for 2 weeks----4
not reporting in for 3 weeks----7
Excused--------------------------1
weigh ins-------------------------32
gains-----------------------------4
maintains------------------------3
losses----------------------------24
new or returning members ----1


Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 6!
This weeks group loss = 33.4 pounds! 
Average percentage of weight lost 0.53 % 
Total group weight loss so far 386.7 pounds! 

AWESOME!

Retention Rate (compared to the 72 participants we had sign up for our start week on January 1st)
49% (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 6? 

The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 6 Superstars!! 
*#10 - 0.92% - CaliforniaDreaming 
#9 - 0.99% - quasar4legs  
#8 - 1.17% - D73 
#7 - 1.23% - vitfamil 
#6 - 1.29% - klmrph 
#5 - 1.30% - mommyof2Pirates 
#4 - 1.78% - amykathleen2005  
#3 - 1.90% - Jujubee727 
#2 - 2.07% - Mary.Poppins *
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 6 Biggest Loser is: 
*#1 - 2.08% - MickeyMagic *

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day!
*Congratulations MickeyMagic!!! *

What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week! :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version







or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 


Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## dvccruiser76

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!!!*

NOTE: This list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3 weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.

How this works: You set your goal for what you want to lose in the challenge. Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.

Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.

Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name. If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know. 

We have done 6 out of 21 weeks, so the challenge is 29% complete.



#1hoosierfan - 31.33
4Holidays - 31.00
amykathleen2005 - 69.23
araes2120 - 20.00
buzz5985 - 9.60
CaliforniaDreaming - 48.00
ChelleyB - 0.00
cjdj4 - 22.69
clhcpaca - 3.50
D73 - 77.17
Disneyluvr - 6.67
dvccruiser76 - 33.33
EDuke98080 - 0.00
frndshpcptn - 34.55
grumpyskirtgirl - 24.49
happysummer - 31.43
JacksLilWench - 26.67
jenanderson - 23.08
jillbur - 40.00
Jubilee - 15.15
Jujubee727 - 32.00
kitchensinkguy - 14.29
liesel - 31.71
LuvBaloo - 13.33
luvpoohandcompany - 60.00
mackeysmom - 17.50
Mary.Poppins - 53.50
melmar136 - 48.21
MickeyMagic - 20.48
mommyof2Pirates - 50.67
MoonFaerie - 9.63
my3princes - 28.00
ougrad86 - 33.33
phorsenuf - 6.00
pooh2001 - 12.50
quasar4legs - 24.64
Scraggy - 18.00
SettinSail - 0.00
shellebelle76 - 27.20
::Snow White:: - 1.12
trinaweena - 19.67
VirataMama4 - 25.28
vitfamily - 38.00
wickeys friend - 0.00



I find everybody on the list an inspiration and everybody who participates in this challenge is an inspiration in and of themselves. Whether you post, lurk or just pm your weight and check results on Tuesdays, you have made a commitment to yourself. And that is the biggest inspiration of all!BY Octoberbride03


----------



## dvccruiser76

*This week's winning team with 28.03% is Team Donald!!*

*Team Mickey weighed-in losing 17.54% for the week!*

Additional stats for the week!!!!

*MickeyMagic won for Team Donald with 2.08% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*

*Congrats to 50sjayne who was Mickey's Team winner with 2.05%!*

Team Donald lost 33.4 pounds this week
Team Mickey lost 24.0 pounds this week

*Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 386.7 pounds and Team Mickey's total weight loss to date is 309.9!!!*
Both teams together have lost 696.6 pounds!!!! Amazing! 

Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!

Have an OP week


----------



## amykathleen2005

Excellent job Donalds!


----------



## jillbur

pjlla said:


> QOTD for Monday February 13, 2012:
> 
> What kind of effort do you make on a daily basis to live a GREEN life?  Refillable water bottles?  Hybrid car?  Turn down the thermostat?
> 
> Does any of this GREEN living translate over into your weight loss journey??
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> How do you feel about the death of Whitney Houston?  Were you a big fan?  Or is this just another "blip" on the Hollywood radar?



I use reusable water bottles and coffee mugs. We also recycle. The kids even told their grandparents that they should recycle, so they are now. We also keep our thermostat down. This past summer, the boys & I planted our first veggies. They were delicious. I also shop at farmer's markets in the summer/fall. I try to shop locally and support local farmers. In fact, we are thinking of buying our meat from a local farm that only uses grass fed cows. When I am looking for produce, I do read the packaging and try not to buy from other countries, although it's hard in the winter here. Also, in nicer weather we walk to Rite Aid, Walgreens, the movie rental store, the pediatricians, the playground, and Subway. My kids also walk to and from school (most day~we do have to drive on certain days). I also try to use less chemicals (cleaning supplies). Whew!

I am not a Whitney fan (yes she had a great voice). So, this may seem mean, but to me,  this is just another famous person that went downhill.






dvccruiser76 said:


> *This week's winning team with 28.03% is Team Donald!!*
> 
> *Team Mickey weighed-in losing 17.54% for the week!*
> 
> Additional stats for the week!!!!
> 
> *MickeyMagic won for Team Donald with 2.08% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*
> 
> *Congrats to 50sjayne who was Mickey's Team winner with 2.05%!*
> 
> Team Donald lost 33.4 pounds this week
> Team Mickey lost 24.0 pounds this week
> 
> *Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 386.7 pounds and Team Mickey's total weight loss to date is 309.9!!!*
> Both teams together have lost 696.6 pounds!!!! Amazing!
> 
> Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!
> 
> Have an OP week




Yay Team Donald! And, congrats to our biggest losers. Let's keep it up this week!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Sorry I have no time for replies today, but I hope Team Donald is having a great Monday and staying OP!

I am mentally preparing for Valentine's Day tomorrow and not having any chocolate. That's my goal. I have to get refocused~I was over my calories today. I was starving for some reason! Talk to you in the morning.

Jill


----------



## ChelleyB

pjlla said:


> QOTD for Monday February 13, 2012:
> 
> What kind of effort do you make on a daily basis to live a GREEN life?  Refillable water bottles?  Hybrid car?  Turn down the thermostat?
> 
> Does any of this GREEN living translate over into your weight loss journey??
> 
> The whole family has reusable water bottles.  We also try to recycle as much of our trash as possible.  And we use freecycle.org when we are getting rid of clothing and/or furniture items.
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> How do you feel about the death of Whitney Houston?  Were you a big fan?  Or is this just another "blip" on the Hollywood radar?



I listened to her back in my teens, but had not kept up with her career.  My heart goes out to her daughter 



amykathleen2005 said:


> Oh my goodness I have been so ravenously hungry just the past week. I have followed the MyFitnessPal calorie and nutrition tracker for the past 35 days without going over calories once (I have it set at around 1, 300 calories). That is supposed to be for a relatively sedentary person to lose a pound a week although I've been losing way more then that each week, like 2 or 3 lbs. But just the past 4 days or so I want to eat everything. I've resisted so far and haven't gone over cals yet, but I dislike this hungry, grumpy feeling, lol.



Keep up the good work - 2 or 3 lbs a week, that's awesome!!  Hoping the hungry feeling goes away 



belledreamer said:


> Another long day today...  Been nursing a headache for the past couple of hours...  I thought it might be my energy crashing (still kind of low in my calories) so I ate a half Peanut Butter sandwich on whole wheat which did seem to help.  Think I still might take an aspirin to knock the rest of it off.  I really hate taking medicine unless I absolutely have to...
> 
> Baked BBQ chicken for supper so I may be able to include a little dessert tonight!



Hooray for dessert!  I'm going to have some Christmas Eve tea with honey b/c we had lasagna for supper.    It did have turkey instead of ground beef, but with all those noodles.....I better stick with my tea 



dvccruiser76 said:


> *This week's winning team with 28.03% is Team Donald!!*
> 
> *Team Mickey weighed-in losing 17.54% for the week!*
> 
> Additional stats for the week!!!!
> 
> *MickeyMagic won for Team Donald with 2.08% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*
> 
> *Congrats to 50sjayne who was Mickey's Team winner with 2.05%!*
> 
> Team Donald lost 33.4 pounds this week
> Team Mickey lost 24.0 pounds this week
> 
> *Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 386.7 pounds and Team Mickey's total weight loss to date is 309.9!!!*
> Both teams together have lost 696.6 pounds!!!! Amazing!
> 
> Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!
> 
> Have an OP week



Whoohoo, Team Donald - you all have been doing awesome!!!  Congratulations!!  And an overall loss of 696.6 pounds for both teams!!!  Fantastic 

Didn't get to my band exercises :/  I need to manage my time better tomorrow!   haha


----------



## ChelleyB

oops - I answered the QOTD within the quote.  It's my first multi reply - I'll figure it out next time


----------



## D73

pjlla said:


> QOTD for Monday February 13, 2012:
> 
> What kind of effort do you make on a daily basis to live a GREEN life?  Refillable water bottles?  Hybrid car?  Turn down the thermostat?
> 
> Does any of this GREEN living translate over into your weight loss journey??
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> How do you feel about the death of Whitney Houston?  Were you a big fan?  Or is this just another "blip" on the Hollywood radar?



I think that it is a bit easier to stay GREEN here because there are many more programs in place that allow that to happen.

I separate and recycle my cardboard/paper, glass and plastics. There are recepticals for my neighborhood right next to the garbage collection area. I also dispose of batteries in a provided location. We are alsoasked to separate our food remnant (peels, egg shells, other compostables) and place them in a separate bin as well.

I use the bus and train as my primary mode of transportation. Again there is an excellent system in place which allows me to do so. This being said, not everyone here uses this option. Yes it is a little time consuming. 40 minutes commute to work instad of 20 but I use that time for reading, planning my day or week, etc.

I have only turned on my heat this winter last week when the temps were consistantly in the teens F (minus teens C). And then only in my bedroom on very low. I have been taking advantage of the fact that I have an apartment below and above me and allowing their residual heat to help my apartment. And sine it is just me, an extra sweater or a blanket are enough to keep me warm and reduce my use of extra fuel.

As for my healthy life path, I am not sure that there is anything more that I am doing. I am using re-useable containers to transport my lunch to and from school rather than paper bag or wrapping in foil, etc. And I do have much more compostable items now which go to the compost.

Whitney Houston was one of my favorites back when I was young. I guess that watching her decline over the years makes her passing not a huge shock. Sadly her voice was ruined many years ago.
§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§

Happy Valentine's Day Donalds

My mantra today is....
Chocolate is a friend to my big hips and tummy, 
that's because they are so yummy. 
Eating it effects how much I weigh 
and after all Valentine's is just another day. 
Like all other days I can do without. 
My health is more important, that's no doubt. 
So simply when offered I will say,
No thanks, please take that stuff away.


Congrats to the big losers for last week. It is so great to see our team as the weekly winner especially with such a great margin.

Let's do it again this week.

Cheers,
Christopher


----------



## donac

Good Tuesday morning 

Happy Valentine's Day 

Dh and exchanged presents last night.  I gave him a little stuffed bear with a heart that says I love You.  He gave me a Simon and his gf from ALvin and the Chipmunks.  He got me a box of dark chocolates and I gave him some hershey chocolates.  The big thing with us is the cards.  I gave him one that talks about snoring (both of us snore at one time or another) and he gave me a 3d card with Toy Story.  The funny thing is that I also looked at that one.  We are not going out to dinner but going to see Star Wars.

Grocery shopping yesterday was a real challenge.  There were so many people there buying for Valentine's Day and they didn't really know what they wanted so they were wandering the aisles slowing things down.  

Congrats to the winners this week especially MickeyMagic for being our top winner this week. 

Congrats to all the team who participated inthe Healthy Habits.

Off to get dressed 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## jillbur

Happy Valentine's Day!!






D73 said:


> Happy Valentine's Day Donalds
> 
> My mantra today is....
> Chocolate is a friend to my big hips and tummy,
> that's because they are so yummy.
> Eating it effects how much I weigh
> and after all Valentine's is just another day.
> Like all other days I can do without.
> My health is more important, that's no doubt.
> So simply when offered I will say,
> No thanks, please take that stuff away.
> 
> Christopher



Thanks...I need this today as my kids have a little chocolate before school 

Jill


----------



## pjlla

Third time trying to get this to post!  

Happy Tuesday and Happy Valentines Day!  Hope you all get lots of LOVE today!

No responses this morning as the free wi-fi I am using keeps crashing and I keep losing this post!

QOTD for 2-14-2014:

Using your name as a base, build a poem of positives traits and attributes about yourself. (I know this type of poem has a name, but I can't remember what it's called....any teachers wants to help?)

P = Planner extraordinaire! ( if I may say so myself)

A= Adamant (about healthy eating)

M= Mature (and no, I don't just mean old!  )

E= Encouraging (I hope)

L= Loved and loving

A= Able..... To eat right, exercise, make good choices.


Bonus QOTD:  Tell us about your most memorable Valentine's gift ever...best or worst.

TTYL..........P


----------



## mikamah

Happy Valentines Day, Donalds!!

I just spend the last 40 min replying and the dang poof fairy killed my post.  I am so aggravated, but I am not going to go and eat because of it.  But it does make me mad.  

Hope you all have a wonderful, valentines day filled with love and calorie free treats!!!


----------



## D73

pjlla said:


> QOTD for 2-14-2014:
> 
> Using your name as a base, build a poem of positives traits and attributes about yourself. (I know this type of poem has a name, but I can't remember what it's called....any teachers wants to help?)
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus QOTD:  Tell us about your most memorable Valentine's gift ever...best or worst.



This is called an acrostic name poem. This is when I wish I was named Al or Ed instead of Christopher  Ok let's see.

C......caring
H......humorous (or maybe it's just me who thinks so)
R......realistic (this journey is not going to happen overnight)
I.......imaginative
S......successful (can be measured in many ways)
T......talented (music and theatre)
O......optimistic (I WILL get there!)
P......planner (this is helpful in most things but especially diet/exercise)
H......helpful (do my best to be there for people)
E......empathetic (I am a good listener)
R......responsible

I am still waiting for that really special Valentine's day to happen. It will happen.

Have a great day.....I hope that the DIS sorts itself out for those of you who are struggling with it.

Christopher


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

JacksLilWench said:


> I try to use refillable water bottles and stay close to home!  Even if it's not a refillable bottle, I use it at least twice before I toss it.  And by staying close to home, I use less gas.  And I try to do all my errands in one place instead of driving all around town.
> 
> As far as Whitney Houston goes, it is awfully sad.  I am a fan, but certainly not a superfan.  It will be interesting what comes out in light of the investigation.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~
> With one 5k down, I am headed to the gym tonight to keep up the training for the next one.  My training buddy is sick though, so I had to make sure I had my iPod before leaving the house   I think the next one I do will be in three weeks, tops.  Can't wait!


YAY!  You are still going even though your buddy is sick!!  Nice job!



donac said:


> Fellow cross stitch and quilter here.  The quilt sounds like a lot of fun.


I'm just learning how to quilt....well, I took a class and I am making a t-shirt quilt!!  I am so excited to do something with all those shirts from college that hold special memories 



amykathleen2005 said:


> Oh my goodness I have been so ravenously hungry just the past week. I have followed the MyFitnessPal calorie and nutrition tracker for the past 35 days without going over calories once (I have it set at around 1, 300 calories). That is supposed to be for a relatively sedentary person to lose a pound a week although I've been losing way more then that each week, like 2 or 3 lbs. But just the past 4 days or so I want to eat everything. I've resisted so far and haven't gone over cals yet, but I dislike this hungry, grumpy feeling, lol.


Oh No!! I hate when I just want to eat the world for no real reason....then I get an early TOM....?



dvccruiser76 said:


> *This week's winning team with 28.03% is Team Donald!!*
> 
> *Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 386.7 pounds and Team Mickey's total weight loss to date is 309.9!!!*
> Both teams together have lost 696.6 pounds!!!! Amazing!
> 
> Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!
> 
> Have an OP week



WOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!  We finally did it!!! AND we are still winning in total weight loss!!  Congratulations to all the losers this week and hugs to those who had a tough week....tomorrow is another day!!!



D73 said:


> My mantra today is....
> Chocolate is a friend to my big hips and tummy,
> that's because they are so yummy.
> Eating it effects how much I weigh
> and after all Valentine's is just another day.
> Like all other days I can do without.
> My health is more important, that's no doubt.
> So simply when offered I will say,
> No thanks, please take that stuff away.


LOVE IT!!  I will be hitting the gym tonight to work off my lack of a Valentine 



pjlla said:


> QOTD for 2-14-2014:
> 
> Using your name as a base, build a poem of positives traits and attributes about yourself. (I know this type of poem has a name, but I can't remember what it's called....any teachers wants to help?)
> 
> P = Planner extraordinaire! ( if I may say so myself)
> 
> A= Adamant (about healthy eating)
> 
> M= Mature (and no, I don't just mean old!  )
> 
> E= Encouraging (I hope)
> 
> L= Loved and loving
> 
> A= Able..... To eat right, exercise, make good choices.
> 
> 
> Bonus QOTD:  Tell us about your most memorable Valentine's gift ever...best or worst.
> 
> TTYL..........P



I will give you the most memorable Valentine's Day....10 years ago my mom was diagnosed with uterine cancer and had a full hysterectomy on Valentine's Day.  After the surgery she was told that it had not spread and she would not need any radiation or chemo. It was one of the happiest days of my life!  This is not your typical Valentine's story but it is one I will never forget.

K= Kind
A= Adjustable (I really wanted flexible but no F in my name!)
R= Reliable
E= Easy-going
N= Nerd (just about some things...)

I wish I was more creative but I have a student in my office taking a test so I have yet to have a cup of coffeeee!! 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Need to get that coffee...only 15 more minutes to go before she is done with the test!  I'm getting a headache too 

Not much to report here....a few meetings today with a few students and I have to finish my book for book club tomorrow!!  We are reading A Lesson Before Dying (Ernest Gaines)...a little too slow moving for me but I will get through it!!!  I still need to read the second and third Hunger Games books so I can't wait to finish this one!

CRANKY ALERT!!!  Just an FYI....when you see someone without a Valentine, please do not tell them that Mr. Right could be around the corner or "you find love when you are not looking".  It does not console me as a single person nor does it make me feel any better.....JUST GIVE ME THE CHOCOLATE!!!  Lol  

Happy Valentine's Day to All!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

pjlla said:


> Third time trying to get this to post!
> 
> Happy Tuesday and Happy Valentines Day!  Hope you all get lots of LOVE today!
> 
> No responses this morning as the free wi-fi I am using keeps crashing and I keep losing this post!
> 
> QOTD for 2-14-2014:
> 
> Using your name as a base, build a poem of positives traits and attributes about yourself. (I know this type of poem has a name, but I can't remember what it's called....any teachers wants to help?)
> 
> P = Planner extraordinaire! ( if I may say so myself)
> 
> A= Adamant (about healthy eating)
> 
> M= Mature (and no, I don't just mean old!  )
> 
> E= Encouraging (I hope)
> 
> L= Loved and loving
> 
> A= Able..... To eat right, exercise, make good choices.
> 
> 
> Bonus QOTD:  Tell us about your most memorable Valentine's gift ever...best or worst.
> 
> TTYL..........P



K = Kind
A = Ambitious
Y = Youthful
L = Lively
A = Amazing (hehe )

Bonus: Well my friends and I have always been single ladies (I have no idea why because we are fabulous ), so I guess the best valentine's gifts are the cards from my family. 

---
Well, exercised for about 25 minutes last night. I think I'm getting bored with my usual routine and I just want to run all the time. I have a 3 mile run today, hopefully my legs have recovered from Sunday! My family is making pasta for dinner and I will see if I can save enough calories to treat myself to another no-bake cookie today. Yummy!

Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

pjlla said:


> QOTD for 2-14-2014:
> Using your name as a base, build a poem of positives traits and attributes about yourself.
> Bonus QOTD:  Tell us about your most memorable Valentine's gift ever...best or worst.



L:  Loving
Y:  Youngish
N:  Nice
D:  Dependable
A:  Accepting

Bonus:  I have been married 16 years and I think my most memorable valentines day was the first one we were a couple.  We had just gotten serious around New Years and he was stationed at an army post about an hour from where I lived, but he surprised me on valentines day evening with a teddy bear that I still have.  He was scheduled to be working, so it was an unexpected visit, that is what made it the best


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

pjlla said:


> QOTD for Monday February 13, 2012:
> 
> What kind of effort do you make on a daily basis to live a GREEN life?  Refillable water bottles?  Hybrid car?  Turn down the thermostat?
> 
> Does any of this GREEN living translate over into your weight loss journey??
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> How do you feel about the death of Whitney Houston?  Were you a big fan?  Or is this just another "blip" on the Hollywood radar?


We recycle alot of our rubbish here so I have a bin for cardboard, paper, cans and plastic bottles etc,anither bin for compostables (mainly food peelings and teabags) and then a bin for everything else. I also give any clothes we no longer need to the local charity shop if they are all decent. I bring my own bags when doing my grocery shop so I dont need new ones and we use re-usable water bottles.
Since beginning this journey I am cooking from scratch so there's no processing involved in my food and alot less packaging too. I try to buy local where possible too


----------



## buzz5985

pjlla said:


> QOTD for Monday February 13, 2012:
> 
> What kind of effort do you make on a daily basis to live a GREEN life?  Refillable water bottles?  Hybrid car?  Turn down the thermostat?
> 
> Does any of this GREEN living translate over into your weight loss journey??
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> How do you feel about the death of Whitney Houston?  Were you a big fan?  Or is this just another "blip" on the Hollywood radar?



Most of my efforts are for the other type of green!!!  Money savers.    The heat is on 60.  I only do errands once a week.  Use my reusable mugs from WDW for coffee.  I have a 32 oz, lime green , BPA free bottle that I always have at my side filled from my fridge tap (great filter on fridge)  We do recycle (saves the town money).  I have a compost pile, so we literally have less than 1 trash bag a week.  I am considering buying a hybrid Ford Escape - but I want to see what Nissan is coming out with next year.  I don't bring grocery bags to the stores because I use those plastic bags for dog "droppings".  We do not use any chemicals on our lawn - as a matter of fact we planted Pearls grass seed last fall.  Only needs to be mowed 1xmonth, and only needs less than an inch of water a week.  It's a shame what is happening to our lakes and streams from the run off of peoples lawns using the "Four Step" program.  Don't get me started on fertilizer and weed killer.  (Please get a soil test from your local County Extension service before you throw that fertilizer down!!!)  Enough out of me, I can feel my bloodpressure rising!!! 

I was a little shocked by the death of Whitney.  I am also shocked when I hear - her handlers immediatly called hotel security - not 911.  



dvccruiser76 said:


> *This week's winning team with 28.03% is Team Donald!!*
> 
> *Team Mickey weighed-in losing 17.54% for the week!*
> 
> Additional stats for the week!!!!
> 
> *MickeyMagic won for Team Donald with 2.08% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*
> 
> *Congrats to 50sjayne who was Mickey's Team winner with 2.05%!*
> 
> Team Donald lost 33.4 pounds this week
> Team Mickey lost 24.0 pounds this week
> 
> *Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 386.7 pounds and Team Mickey's total weight loss to date is 309.9!!!*
> Both teams together have lost 696.6 pounds!!!! Amazing!
> 
> Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!
> 
> Have an OP week



Now I know the secret of how Team Donald can win a weigh in - I don't send in my weight!!!!  My scale refused to turn on, changed the batteries, still nothing.  Need to go buy a new one on errand day. 



pjlla said:


> Third time trying to get this to post!
> 
> Happy Tuesday and Happy Valentines Day!  Hope you all get lots of LOVE today!
> 
> No responses this morning as the free wi-fi I am using keeps crashing and I keep losing this post!
> 
> QOTD for 2-14-2014:
> 
> Using your name as a base, build a poem of positives traits and attributes about yourself. (I know this type of poem has a name, but I can't remember what it's called....any teachers wants to help?)
> 
> P = Planner extraordinaire! ( if I may say so myself)
> 
> A= Adamant (about healthy eating)
> 
> M= Mature (and no, I don't just mean old!  )
> 
> E= Encouraging (I hope)
> 
> L= Loved and loving
> 
> A= Able..... To eat right, exercise, make good choices.
> 
> 
> Bonus QOTD:  Tell us about your most memorable Valentine's gift ever...best or worst.
> 
> TTYL..........P



I have to come back to this I started with

J - Jaded
A - Angry
N  - Nasty

Can you tell I am at work???  

My most memorable Valentine's Day was when I was a young girl and my Aunt was married on Valentines Day.  It was the late 60's early 70's.  Her bridesmaids wore red velvet dresses, and had white fur shrugs and white fur "muffs" (your hands slipped in them) with red roses on them.  It was a beautiful wedding.  

Janis


----------



## my3princes

pjlla said:


> Third time trying to get this to post!
> 
> Happy Tuesday and Happy Valentines Day!  Hope you all get lots of LOVE today!
> 
> No responses this morning as the free wi-fi I am using keeps crashing and I keep losing this post!
> 
> QOTD for 2-14-2014:
> 
> Using your name as a base, build a poem of positives traits and attributes about yourself. (I know this type of poem has a name, but I can't remember what it's called....any teachers wants to help?)
> 
> P = Planner extraordinaire! ( if I may say so myself)
> 
> A= Adamant (about healthy eating)
> 
> M= Mature (and no, I don't just mean old!  )
> 
> E= Encouraging (I hope)
> 
> L= Loved and loving
> 
> A= Able..... To eat right, exercise, make good choices.
> 
> 
> Bonus QOTD:  Tell us about your most memorable Valentine's gift ever...best or worst.
> 
> TTYL..........P



D determined
E Energetic
B Bright
R Reliable
A Anxiety

My most memorable Valentine's gift was a "friend" card from my now DH.  It was our senior year in college and unbeknownst to me he was struggling with his internship, upcoming career, our relationship etc.  When I got the card I questioned it and he said that he had already bought me all the lovey mushy ones so he wanted to go a different route   Days later he broke up with me.  We were broke up for about six week, through my senior exams.  It totally sucked and he will never live that one down.


----------



## buzz5985

I put on my thinking cap for the QOTD - climbed out of my pit I was sinking into - and came up with -

J - Jaunty (as I walk to WDW) 
A - Adamant (that I will finish this journey)
N - Noble (I will stay above the negative comments)
I - Incredible (yes I am!!!)
S - Strong and Sassy!!!!!!


----------



## Leitadala

Hello! I've just been assigned to Team Donald! I don't know how long it will take me to go through the 100+ pages already here, so I figured I should go ahead and post my introduction.

I decided to join up after years of seeing this cool challenge on the W.I.S.H. boards, but only now do I feel like I can keep up with it. We are doing a weight loss challenge in our workplace that ends right around the time of this
challenge, so I'm hoping to get some socializing and support from the community here (as well as throw my own support in to others). I'm also taking my first trip to Disneyland at the end of May, and I would really like to feel confident being in pictures this year.

I've had great success in the past on Weight Watchers, but in the last 2 years I was unable to loose any and I found it hard to do WW and the high-intensity workout classes I was in. So now I'm counting calories using "MyFitnessPal" (online and app) and I also never go to any workout without my Polar FT40 heart rate monitor. My favourite exercises include roller skating, squash, and biking (I can't wait for the snow to melt so I can get back on it), and by biggest food challenge is sweet/sugary stuff. Right now I've been working on increasing my endurance by doing sets on the stair mill for 5-mins at a time. 

I look forward to a fun challenge with all of you!


----------



## jillbur

pjlla said:


> Using your name as a base, build a poem of positives traits and attributes about yourself. (I know this type of poem has a name, but I can't remember what it's called....any teachers wants to help?)
> 
> 
> Bonus QOTD:  Tell us about your most memorable Valentine's gift ever...best or worst.
> 
> TTYL..........P




J~joyful
I~interesting
L~laughs
L~loving

I'm not a creative person. Can you tell?

I really don't have a memorable Valentine's gift. DH and I aren't real big into Valentine's Day, so we just give each other cards. Man, we are sad lol


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Boy, not much activity here today. I hope everyone is doing well. My goal was no chocolate today and that went out the window around 9:30 am. The English teacher made super awesome brownies and I ate one. Then DS8 bit into a chocolate that my aunt gave him and it was caramel, which he shouldn't have because of his expander, so I ate that too. I did do the elliptical for 30 minutes today, but that doesn't excuse my inhalation of chocolate! Well, tomorrow's another day.

I'm going to be spending my night watching Cougar Town. I love that show and it is FINALLY back. I can't wait. DH and I are going to do some talking about DVC also. I talked to a Disney dvc person and I told him we are coming in May and want to do a tour to see the rooms (and resorts). He said by May he fully expects Saratoga Springs and Bay Lake Tower to be sold out. If we want to buy direct from Disney that really only leaves Animal Kingdom (in May). I think we'll still do resale, but that's what we are going to discuss. Real romantic, huh? 

Anyhow, I am going to get going~there's some Nerf action in the living room as they try to shoot down a remote control helicopter that DS is flying around. Boys will be boys, but somehow I keep getting hit (that would be DH) 

Jill


----------



## belledreamer

pjlla said:


> QOTD for 2-14-2014:
> 
> Using your name as a base, build a poem of positives traits and attributes about yourself.



A = Accepting
S = Sweet
H = Helpful
L = Loving
E = Eager to please
Y = Youthful 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

Well...  I finally did it...

I GOT MY FIRST GYM MEMBERSHIP!! 

I had a week free trial that I used and really liked it, but once it ended, I realized that I just could not get the same results on my own.  I'd walk or do Just Dance, but I wasn't even feeling like I had done anything the next day and I know I wasn't keeping a good pace. Plus it was alot easier to say 'I just don't feel like exercising today.'  Hopefully this will be what I need to get into a good routine and to get training for next years Princess 5k.


----------



## jillbur

Leitadala said:


> Hello! I've just been assigned to Team Donald! I don't know how long it will take me to go through the 100+ pages already here, so I figured I should go ahead and post my introduction.
> 
> I decided to join up after years of seeing this cool challenge on the W.I.S.H. boards, but only now do I feel like I can keep up with it. We are doing a weight loss challenge in our workplace that ends right around the time of this
> challenge, so I'm hoping to get some socializing and support from the community here (as well as throw my own support in to others). I'm also taking my first trip to Disneyland at the end of May, and I would really like to feel confident being in pictures this year.
> 
> I've had great success in the past on Weight Watchers, but in the last 2 years I was unable to loose any and I found it hard to do WW and the high-intensity workout classes I was in. So now I'm counting calories using "MyFitnessPal" (online and app) and I also never go to any workout without my Polar FT40 heart rate monitor. My favourite exercises include roller skating, squash, and biking (I can't wait for the snow to melt so I can get back on it), and by biggest food challenge is sweet/sugary stuff. Right now I've been working on increasing my endurance by doing sets on the stair mill for 5-mins at a time.
> 
> I look forward to a fun challenge with all of you!




Welcome! I think you'll feel right at home here on Team Donald. It's a great place for support and to support others. We are glad to have you and can't wait to get to know you better!

Jill


----------



## ChelleyB

pjlla said:


> QOTD for 2-14-2014:
> Using your name as a base, build a poem of positives traits and attributes about yourself. (I know this type of poem has a name, but I can't remember what it's called....any teachers wants to help?)
> Bonus QOTD:  Tell us about your most memorable Valentine's gift ever...best or worst.



M - Mischievous
I - Independent
C - Caring
H - Happy
E - Energetic
L - Laughing
L - Loving
E - Excited

My most memorable Valentine's day was when I received my very first rose.  I was 16 and a retired couple from our church decided to give me and my sister a rose and a box of candy.  I thought it was very sweet!  Each year after that, we exchanged valentines until I moved to Chicago.  He passed away 7 years ago - but I love that I have this very sweet memory of him and his wife 




Leitadala said:


> Hello! I've just been assigned to Team Donald! I don't know how long it will take me to go through the 100+ pages already here, so I figured I should go ahead and post my introduction.
> 
> I look forward to a fun challenge with all of you!



Welcome to Team Donald!!  I was assigned last Friday and already feel very welcome   I know you will, too! 



belledreamer said:


> A = Accepting
> 
> Well...  I finally did it...
> 
> I GOT MY FIRST GYM MEMBERSHIP!!
> 
> I had a week free trial that I used and really liked it, but once it ended, I realized that I just could not get the same results on my own.  I'd walk or do Just Dance, but I wasn't even feeling like I had done anything the next day and I know I wasn't keeping a good pace. Plus it was alot easier to say 'I just don't feel like exercising today.'  Hopefully this will be what I need to get into a good routine and to get training for next years Princess 5k.



Congrats - that's awesome!!!  Good luck training for the Princess 5k - that's a great goal!  You can do it!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hi Team remember me?????

I cant believe it has been a bunch of days since I have been on here.  Life has just gotten a bit busy and my down times I was spending relaxing my brain.....sorry that meant I had to neglect you all.

Im back and I think things have slowed down enough to catch back up.  I am not even going to try to go backwards and reply so I hope I didnt miss anything too exciting or important.

I did see that Team Donald won the weigh in challenge this week.  Way to go everyone 

I love your QOTD today Pamela!!!!

L- Loving
I- Intelligent
N- Neat freak
D- Determined
S- Sassy
A- Awesome
Y- Young at heart 

Oh and I think this valentines day gift tops them all and comes in at my #1 most unforgettable gift.  My dh got me a cake pop baking pan.  In his defense I did comment on the commercial how neat it was and it would be a cool idea to make cake pops for school birthday celebrations but in all honesty I really didnt want one.  But he tried and for that I will forever love him.

Alright well I will make sure to get back on here tomorrow and get back in the groove of our boards.  I am still on plan and doing well and Zumba was awesome tonight.


----------



## belledreamer

So I have a question that I'd to pose to the team.  Hopefully someone can help me out with the answer before I have to go to bed.

I had my first workout today since starting my gym membership and I feel great!  Walked (and jogged) on the treadmill for 25 minutes and on the bike for 25 minutes.  I came, I sweated, and I conquered! 

But now, I'm hungry...  I've already had dinner (ate before my workout) and I really don't want to be eating after 8pm, but then again, shouldn't I eat when I'm hungry?

There's no desire for chocolate or junk food (never thought I'd see myself type those words) but for some reason I'm really wanting some peanut butter.  I've been trying to drink water instead, but 40oz later, I still feel like eating something...

Should I just try to ignore the hunger and just go to bed or is it better to go ahead and get a spoonful of peanut butter?


----------



## ::Snow_White::

belledreamer said:


> So I have a question that I'd to pose to the team.  Hopefully someone can help me out with the answer before I have to go to bed.
> 
> I had my first workout today since starting my gym membership and I feel great!  Walked (and jogged) on the treadmill for 25 minutes and on the bike for 25 minutes.  I came, I sweated, and I conquered!
> 
> But now, I'm hungry...  I've already had dinner (ate before my workout) and I really don't want to be eating after 8pm, but then again, shouldn't I eat when I'm hungry?
> 
> There's no desire for chocolate or junk food (never thought I'd see myself type those words) but for some reason I'm really wanting some peanut butter.  I've been trying to drink water instead, but 40oz later, I still feel like eating something...
> 
> Should I just try to ignore the hunger and just go to bed or is it better to go ahead and get a spoonful of peanut butter?



I thought I always read that it didn't matter what time of the day you ate. I exercise late at night (7-9) and eat dinner early so sometimes I'll have a glass of chocolate milk or peanut butter on a slice of bread afterwards. I think if you're hungry and still on track for the day, then it's fine to eat.

---
Wow. My 3 miles today KILLED me.  Apparently, I hadn't yet recovered fully from my 4 miles on Sunday and could only run about .7 miles before having to stop. I had to walk almost half. It is starting to worry me that I'm not progressing fast enough. I'm only doing an 8 week program so it's pretty hardcore and I'm apparently supposed to be running straight through most of the time and there is no way I can do that. I have such a bad fear of getting sweeped or not being able to finish.

I'm so tight on time on MWF so I decided to start making my breakfast and lunch the night before. I fixed up a  peanut butter sandwich on whole grain thin bread with a cup of broccoli and a cup of carrots with some dip for lunch. Then I made some tofu scramble with a cup of peppers for breakfast tomorrow, probably will throw some fruit in there. And then planned on a bottle of organic acai drink for a morning snack. All of this and I will still have 557 calories left for a snack and dinner afterschool!  I'm going to start trying really hard to get all my veggies in and cut down on my carbs.

Just spent 4 hours today on a single math problem that we are supposed to bring in tomorrow complete.  I just now finally figured it out, but I'm exhuasted. Time for bed! Goodnight all!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

buzz5985 said:


> Now I know the secret of how Team Donald can win a weigh in - I don't send in my weight!!!!  My scale refused to turn on, changed the batteries, still nothing.  Need to go buy a new one on errand day.
> 
> Well Janis after being number 1 last week this week I lost nothing!! Not a jotand I cant see what I did wrong (if anything) but not a lb was shifted so maybe me not losing was key to us winning
> 
> I have to come back to this I started with
> 
> J - Jaded
> A - Angry
> N  - Nasty
> 
> Can you tell I am at work???
> Ach Janis I'm sorry but this made me laugh I'm the girl who couldnt think of 1 good attribute a while back,someone here had to think of them for me
> 
> My most memorable Valentine's Day was when I was a young girl and my Aunt was married on Valentines Day.  It was the late 60's early 70's.  Her bridesmaids wore red velvet dresses, and had white fur shrugs and white fur "muffs" (your hands slipped in them) with red roses on them.  It was a beautiful wedding.
> 
> Janis


Sounds amazing!



buzz5985 said:


> I put on my thinking cap for the QOTD - climbed out of my pit I was sinking into - and came up with -
> 
> J - Jaunty (as I walk to WDW)
> A - Adamant (that I will finish this journey)
> N - Noble (I will stay above the negative comments)
> I - Incredible (yes I am!!!)
> S - Strong and Sassy!!!!!!



So glad you climbed outta that hole! Love your poem



Leitadala said:


> Hello! I've just been assigned to Team Donald! I don't know how long it will take me to go through the 100+ pages already here, so I figured I should go ahead and post my introduction.
> 
> I decided to join up after years of seeing this cool challenge on the W.I.S.H. boards, but only now do I feel like I can keep up with it. We are doing a weight loss challenge in our workplace that ends right around the time of this
> challenge, so I'm hoping to get some socializing and support from the community here (as well as throw my own support in to others). I'm also taking my first trip to Disneyland at the end of May, and I would really like to feel confident being in pictures this year.
> 
> I've had great success in the past on Weight Watchers, but in the last 2 years I was unable to loose any and I found it hard to do WW and the high-intensity workout classes I was in. So now I'm counting calories using "MyFitnessPal" (online and app) and I also never go to any workout without my Polar FT40 heart rate monitor. My favourite exercises include roller skating, squash, and biking (I can't wait for the snow to melt so I can get back on it), and by biggest food challenge is sweet/sugary stuff. Right now I've been working on increasing my endurance by doing sets on the stair mill for 5-mins at a time.
> 
> I look forward to a fun challenge with all of you!



Welcome you'll find us a friendly bunch


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Finally figured out my 3 course meal for HH

Appetiser-
WW chicken satay skewers served on a small salad,

Main-
Chicken, green pepper and black bean sauce served with wholegrain rice,

Dessert-
Fruit platter with chocolate dipping sauce

Think this covers everything
Will have it on saturday night so that we can really take our time and maybe if I plan it right I'll even have a glass of wine so long as I have enough points left!


----------



## donac

Good Wednesday morning everyone.  

Dh and I spent the evening at the movie watching Star Wars.  There were only about 15 people in the entire theater and it felt like our own private screening.  I don't know if the 3d enhanced the movie but it did look beautiful.

QOYD I had to think about this very hard. the first two letters is so hard.

Devoted

Obsessed

Nice

Attentive to friends and details


I don't have a very memorable Valentine's Day.


Welcome Leitadala  Don't bother going back to try and read 100 pages.  Just jump in and you will get to know us pretty quickly.

This is Wednesday but it is almost like a Thursday for me because tomorrow is the last day for the students.  We have an inservice day on Friday.  It should be pretty interesting since it what a group from the school has asked for.  We will be learning computer material that we can use in our classroom to make it better.  Unfortunately it means that we will be sitting in a classroom all day but I am looking forward to the day. 

off to get dressed 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

Leitadala said:


> Hello! I've just been assigned to Team Donald! I don't know how long it will take me to go through the 100+ pages already here, so I figured I should go ahead and post my introduction.
> I look forward to a fun challenge with all of you!


 Welcome!!!  Just jump on in!



belledreamer said:


> A = Accepting
> S = Sweet
> H = Helpful
> L = Loving
> E = Eager to please
> Y = Youthful
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> Well...  I finally did it...
> 
> I GOT MY FIRST GYM MEMBERSHIP!!
> 
> I had a week free trial that I used and really liked it, but once it ended, I realized that I just could not get the same results on my own.  I'd walk or do Just Dance, but I wasn't even feeling like I had done anything the next day and I know I wasn't keeping a good pace. Plus it was alot easier to say 'I just don't feel like exercising today.'  Hopefully this will be what I need to get into a good routine and to get training for next years Princess 5k.



Ashley!!  That ROCKS!!  I remember my st few days at the gym.... I was such a mess.  I took advantage of the free personal training session and just explained to my trainer that I had never been to a gym (seriously exercising) He was soooo amazing!  He gave me great tips and walked me through everything!  A year later he ended up being my personal trainer for about a year...even today he still checks in with me!!
Good luck!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi Team remember me?????
> 
> I cant believe it has been a bunch of days since I have been on here.  Life has just gotten a bit busy and my down times I was spending relaxing my brain.....sorry that meant I had to neglect you all.
> 
> Im back and I think things have slowed down enough to catch back up.  I am not even going to try to go backwards and reply so I hope I didnt miss anything too exciting or important.
> 
> I did see that Team Donald won the weigh in challenge this week.  Way to go everyone
> 
> I love your QOTD today Pamela!!!!
> 
> L- Loving
> I- Intelligent
> N- Neat freak
> D- Determined
> S- Sassy
> A- Awesome
> Y- Young at heart
> 
> Oh and I think this valentines day gift tops them all and comes in at my #1 most unforgettable gift.  My dh got me a cake pop baking pan.  In his defense I did comment on the commercial how neat it was and it would be a cool idea to make cake pops for school birthday celebrations but in all honesty I really didnt want one.  But he tried and for that I will forever love him.
> 
> Alright well I will make sure to get back on here tomorrow and get back in the groove of our boards.  I am still on plan and doing well and Zumba was awesome tonight.


Missed YOU!!!  I love your little poem!! And I love that you said SASSY!!  I love to think of myself that way as well 

Your DH seems to be a real sweetheart 



belledreamer said:


> So I have a question that I'd to pose to the team.  Hopefully someone can help me out with the answer before I have to go to bed.
> 
> I had my first workout today since starting my gym membership and I feel great!  Walked (and jogged) on the treadmill for 25 minutes and on the bike for 25 minutes.  I came, I sweated, and I conquered!
> 
> But now, I'm hungry...  I've already had dinner (ate before my workout) and I really don't want to be eating after 8pm, but then again, shouldn't I eat when I'm hungry?
> 
> There's no desire for chocolate or junk food (never thought I'd see myself type those words) but for some reason I'm really wanting some peanut butter.  I've been trying to drink water instead, but 40oz later, I still feel like eating something...
> 
> Should I just try to ignore the hunger and just go to bed or is it better to go ahead and get a spoonful of peanut butter?



My trainer insisted that I eat something after my workout...even if it was a late one. Snow White hit the nail on the head!!! Things like bananas and peanutbutter on an apple will keep you burning calories, replenishing your sore muscles and keep the lactic acids moving (so you don't cramp up)  I usually have chocolate soy milk after a late workout - sweet, satisfying, and low in WW points!  Good luck!



donac said:


> Good Wednesday morning everyone.
> 
> Dh and I spent the evening at the movie watching Star Wars.  There were only about 15 people in the entire theater and it felt like our own private screening.  I don't know if the 3d enhanced the movie but it did look beautiful.
> 
> QOYD I had to think about this very hard. the first two letters is so hard.
> 
> Devoted
> 
> Obsessed
> 
> Nice
> 
> Attentive to friends and details
> 
> 
> I don't have a very memorable Valentine's Day.
> 
> 
> Welcome Leitadala  Don't bother going back to try and read 100 pages.  Just jump in and you will get to know us pretty quickly.
> 
> This is Wednesday but it is almost like a Thursday for me because tomorrow is the last day for the students.  We have an inservice day on Friday.  It should be pretty interesting since it what a group from the school has asked for.  We will be learning computer material that we can use in our classroom to make it better.  Unfortunately it means that we will be sitting in a classroom all day but I am looking forward to the day.
> 
> off to get dressed
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Dona, I love and hate in service days!  It sounds like your day will actually be educational!  I usually end up with an inservice for people who teach in the classroom...and as someone who does not, I am bored to pieces!
Enjoy learning new tools!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Another day in paradise...oh wait, that was in my dream last night!  I was dreaming about Aruba....sand and surf....warm sun....ahhhhh!

Back to reality! I woke up feeling like a cold is coming...sneezing and sore throat.  SInce I didn't have time to hit CVS before school I will head over there at lunch for some cold pills, tissues (the school gives us really raw tissues ), and throat drops.  TOM came early so a trip down the lady isle is probably a good idea too!  

It looks to be a quiet day here with only 2 kiddies scheduled, my book club book finished for tonight, and dinner planned. I really need to print my digital scrapbooking pages so I will be surfing the web for a good price.  I'm going to be watching my nephew for a day in March and I want to plan something fun.  I was thinking of taking him to the Crayola Factory....it is a bit of a hike but so fun!

Well, off to search the net!!

Make great choices Donalds!


----------



## pjlla

QOTD for Wed., Feb. 15, 2012

Okay..... we all know about "food porn".... lovely pictures and delicious descriptions of food....probably food we shouldn't eat very often.... chocolates, steaks, fancy cocktails, pastries... you get the idea.  In fact, I believe that there is a popular "food porn" thread somewhere on the Dis, complete with pictures to make you DROOL!  

That said, let's talk about HEALTHY foods that are YUMMY and DROOL-worthy!

Using photos and/or descriptions, tell us about one of your favorite HEALTHY, WEIGHT-LOSS-JOURNEY WORTHY foods!  Remember, we want to be DROOLING by the end of your description and BEGGING for the recipe!


Bonus QOTD:  

What little bit of silly DISNEY do you have in your life every day?  A piece of jewelry?  A sticker on your journal?  Do tell!


Sorry I was MIA yesterday.  I'm off to read and reply!.................P


----------



## pjlla

pjlla said:


> QOTD for Monday February 13, 2012:
> 
> What kind of effort do you make on a daily basis to live a GREEN life?  Refillable water bottles?  Hybrid car?  Turn down the thermostat?
> 
> Does any of this GREEN living translate over into your weight loss journey??
> 
> We are good about recycling.... plastic, cans, glass, paper.  But our town only accepts plastic #1 and #2.... so sadly the rest go in the trash.  I keep the thermostat low (like many of you said, this is as much to save money as it is to be "green"), use primarily refillable bottles (we have great home water.... I dislike bottled water taste), print on both sides of paper, when possible, compost (easier during the warmer months).... all of the "usual" type stuff.  Anything of any use that we are done with goes to the GW or thrift store or I find a friend who could use it.
> 
> It has only translated into my weight-loss journey in terms of less processed foods (so less trash), more refillable water bottles (so less soda and less trash), and composting (eating more fruits and veggies, so more to compost!).
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> How do you feel about the death of Whitney Houston?  Were you a big fan?  Or is this just another "blip" on the Hollywood radar?



Not a big fan, but was still pained and saddened to hear the news.



donac said:


> Pam, I watched Bob HOpe in "The 7 Little Foys" and then "There's No Business Llike SHow Business"  Ethel Merman, Dan Daily, Donald OConnor, Johnny Ray, Mitzi Gayner and Marilyn Monroe and then throw in Irving Berlin music.
> 
> WOW.... old school!!  Don't think I've ever seen the first one, but I know I've seen the second.  Were these on Turner Classic Movie channel??
> 
> Fellow cross stitch and quilter here.  The quilt sounds like a lot of fun.



Lots of talented folks here!



mikamah said:


> We use refillable water bottles for work and school, and use tap water.  We also have weekly recycling now, and that makes it easier to recycle everything where as before I might have gotten lazy with tp rolls, or sticky can/jars if it wasn't a recycle week.  They went to weekly recycling a month ago, and they said it has double the amount of recycling the town has done already.  I do keep my heat low, at 60 usually, but i guess that's more financial than "green" to me.  I guess the refillable water bottle helps with the weight loss journey because it's always there, and I drink on the way to and from work too.
> 
> Wish we still had trash pick-up sometimes.... but I was tired of paying for it.  I created a good recycling center in the garage, but I'm still the primary one in the family to sort, etc.  It isn't bad in the summer, but if I don't hit the transfer station once a week in the summer, the garage gets STINKY!
> 
> 
> I snuck home from work early because it was quiet.  I zipped to Target to get valentine stuff, and now I need to go pick up ds and the pup at doggy day care.
> 
> Hope to catch up more with everyone later.  Have a great night!!



Hope you had a great day!



::Snow_White:: said:


> Absolutely got it clean! I'm a neat freak, so my "messy" is pretty much everyone's "normal".
> 
> ME too!
> 
> I can't wait until I get my own home because I want to make it as green as possible. My own garden, solar power roof, the whole thing. Right now I always drink out of refillable cups and never use water bottles. We recycle aluminum cans and one of my friends and I carpool to class a couple of times a week. The water bottles is 1/2 because I like the taste of tap so taking tap water to class makes me more likely to drink it. I can take them to refill them at fountains during the day.
> 
> Wish we had been more familiar with being "green" when we build our house.  So many changes I would like to make.  We have looked into photovoltaic and such, but the upfront cost is SO HIGH.  THere is a company called Solar City that will front the cost and you pay monthly, like an electric bill.... but I haven't taken the time to research them yet.  We have a SUPER SUNNY south side of the garage that would work, but unfortunately the roof doesn't slant that way.... not sure how that would work for solar.
> 
> We used to have huge gardens and I froze and canned produce.... but when DH got diagnosed with his auto-immune disease, his energy level went from moderate to non-existent and with two young kids I was not about to spend hours gardening, weeding, etc.  So we stopped all together.  We did start gardening on a smaller scale a few years ago, but for some reason haven't had much luck.  Try, try again, this spring.
> 
> Hope you are having a wonderful Monday.
> Exhausting day, drove to class on the ice, almost slid past a couple of stop signs but made it there and back safely. Looking forward to some sleep tonight, I am so tired. After my exercise, of course!



Glad you are safe!  



amykathleen2005 said:


> Oh my goodness I have been so ravenously hungry just the past week. I have followed the MyFitnessPal calorie and nutrition tracker for the past 35 days without going over calories once (I have it set at around 1, 300 calories). That is supposed to be for a relatively sedentary person to lose a pound a week although I've been losing way more then that each week, like 2 or 3 lbs. But just the past 4 days or so I want to eat everything. I've resisted so far and haven't gone over cals yet, but I dislike this hungry, grumpy feeling, lol.



That name has a feeling..... it's called "HANGRY".... so hungry that you are ANGRY, GRUMPY, and SHORT-TEMPERED.  THere is an article about it in this month's WW magazine.  

Try looking at how you are spending your calories.  Could you make better choices that might keep you fuller?  Are you possibly experiencing sugar crashes?  

DO NOT go through life hungry and frustrated... it will ultimately force you into making bad choices. 



dvccruiser76 said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 6 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 0.92% - CaliforniaDreaming
> #9 - 0.99% - quasar4legs
> #8 - 1.17% - D73
> #7 - 1.23% - vitfamil
> #6 - 1.29% - klmrph
> #5 - 1.30% - mommyof2Pirates
> #4 - 1.78% - amykathleen2005
> #3 - 1.90% - Jujubee727
> #2 - 2.07% - Mary.Poppins *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 6 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 2.08% - MickeyMagic *



WTG to everyone.... but most especially to the Team Donald names I see up there!  



dvccruiser76 said:


> *This week's winning team with 28.03% is Team Donald!!*
> 
> Team Donald lost 33.4 pounds this week
> Team Mickey lost 24.0 pounds this week
> 
> *Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 386.7 pounds and Team Mickey's total weight loss to date is 309.9!!!*
> Both teams together have lost 696.6 pounds!!!! Amazing!
> 
> Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!



WOW.... this is super impressive!  I'm so proud of everyone!  



jillbur said:


> I use reusable water bottles and coffee mugs. We also recycle. The kids even told their grandparents that they should recycle, so they are now. We also keep our thermostat down. This past summer, the boys & I planted our first veggies. They were delicious. I also shop at farmer's markets in the summer/fall. I try to shop locally and support local farmers. In fact, we are thinking of buying our meat from a local farm that only uses grass fed cows. When I am looking for produce, I do read the packaging and try not to buy from other countries, although it's hard in the winter here. Also, in nicer weather we walk to Rite Aid, Walgreens, the movie rental store, the pediatricians, the playground, and Subway. My kids also walk to and from school (most day~we do have to drive on certain days). I also try to use less chemicals (cleaning supplies). Whew!
> 
> Isn't it funny how the kids teach the adults sometimes??  I'm sure my parents would NOT be recycling if it wasn't mandatory and I'm sure my kids would have something to say about it.
> 
> You are SO LUCKY to live where you can walk to so much.  I live in the boondocks of NH and would have to walk 5 miles just to reach the nearest big intersection and convenience-type store!  Another 2 miles north would get me to the only pizza place in town.... and it would be about another 6 in the other direction from the convenience store to hit the nearest Mom and Pop mini-grocery!!
> 
> Jill





ChelleyB said:


> oops - I answered the QOTD within the quote.  It's my first multi reply - I'll figure it out next time



Actually, that is just fine.... as long as the font is a different color. I do it on purpose actually. 



D73 said:


> I think that it is a bit easier to stay GREEN here because there are many more programs in place that allow that to happen.
> 
> I separate and recycle my cardboard/paper, glass and plastics. There are recepticals for my neighborhood right next to the garbage collection area. I also dispose of batteries in a provided location. We are alsoasked to separate our food remnant (peels, egg shells, other compostables) and place them in a separate bin as well.
> 
> I use the bus and train as my primary mode of transportation. Again there is an excellent system in place which allows me to do so. This being said, not everyone here uses this option. Yes it is a little time consuming. 40 minutes commute to work instad of 20 but I use that time for reading, planning my day or week, etc.
> 
> I have only turned on my heat this winter last week when the temps were consistantly in the teens F (minus teens C). And then only in my bedroom on very low. I have been taking advantage of the fact that I have an apartment below and above me and allowing their residual heat to help my apartment. And sine it is just me, an extra sweater or a blanket are enough to keep me warm and reduce my use of extra fuel.
> 
> As for my healthy life path, I am not sure that there is anything more that I am doing. I am using re-useable containers to transport my lunch to and from school rather than paper bag or wrapping in foil, etc. And I do have much more compostable items now which go to the compost.
> 
> I am constantly hearing how much better European countries do with things like recycling, mass transit, and healthy food labeling and such.  I'm envious and a bit frustrated that such a country as the good ole US of A can't get on the bandwagon with this stuff.
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day Donalds
> 
> My mantra today is....
> Chocolate is a friend to my big hips and tummy,
> that's because they are so yummy.
> Eating it effects how much I weigh
> and after all Valentine's is just another day.
> Like all other days I can do without.
> My health is more important, that's no doubt.
> So simply when offered I will say,
> No thanks, please take that stuff away.
> 
> 
> Congrats to the big losers for last week. It is so great to see our team as the weekly winner especially with such a great margin.
> 
> Let's do it again this week.
> 
> Cheers,
> Christopher



Thanks for the great poem!  I saw it yesterday when I was attempting to post on my Ipad and it made me smile!



donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day
> 
> Dh and exchanged presents last night.  I gave him a little stuffed bear with a heart that says I love You.  He gave me a Simon and his gf from ALvin and the Chipmunks.  He got me a box of dark chocolates and I gave him some hershey chocolates.  The big thing with us is the cards.  I gave him one that talks about snoring (both of us snore at one time or another) and he gave me a 3d card with Toy Story.  The funny thing is that I also looked at that one.  We are not going out to dinner but going to see Star Wars.
> 
> Grocery shopping yesterday was a real challenge.  There were so many people there buying for Valentine's Day and they didn't really know what they wanted so they were wandering the aisles slowing things down.
> 
> Congrats to the winners this week especially MickeyMagic for being our top winner this week.
> 
> Congrats to all the team who participated inthe Healthy Habits.
> 
> Off to get dressed
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Sweet valentine's gifts.  



mikamah said:


> Happy Valentines Day, Donalds!!
> 
> I just spend the last 40 min replying and the dang poof fairy killed my post.  I am so aggravated, but I am not going to go and eat because of it.  But it does make me mad.
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful, valentines day filled with love and calorie free treats!!!



She was in rare form yesterday, that Poof Fairy!  I had my QOTD post poofed three times while using the free wi-fi at McDonalds..... and then I was running out of time and coffee!  



D73 said:


> This is called an acrostic name poem. This is when I wish I was named Al or Ed instead of Christopher Ok let's see.
> 
> THat's it!  Thanks.... all I could come up with was an alliteration and I knew that wasn't right.
> 
> C......caring
> H......humorous (or maybe it's just me who thinks so)
> R......realistic (this journey is not going to happen overnight)
> I.......imaginative
> S......successful (can be measured in many ways)
> T......talented (music and theatre)
> O......optimistic (I WILL get there!)
> P......planner (this is helpful in most things but especially diet/exercise)
> H......helpful (do my best to be there for people)
> E......empathetic (I am a good listener)
> R......responsible
> 
> I am still waiting for that really special Valentine's day to happen. It will happen.
> 
> Have a great day.....I hope that the DIS sorts itself out for those of you who are struggling with it.
> 
> Christopher



Great job with the QOTD.  You have the longest one I believe. 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I'm just learning how to quilt....well, I took a class and I am making a t-shirt quilt!!  I am so excited to do something with all those shirts from college that hold special memories
> 
> FUN!
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!  We finally did it!!! AND we are still winning in total weight loss!!  Congratulations to all the losers this week and hugs to those who had a tough week....tomorrow is another day!!!
> 
> We deserve it!!!
> 
> I will give you the most memorable Valentine's Day....10 years ago my mom was diagnosed with uterine cancer and had a full hysterectomy on Valentine's Day.  After the surgery she was told that it had not spread and she would not need any radiation or chemo. It was one of the happiest days of my life!  This is not your typical Valentine's story but it is one I will never forget.
> 
> That is a GREAT Valentine's day memory!!
> 
> K= Kind
> A= Adjustable (I really wanted flexible but no F in my name!)
> R= Reliable
> E= Easy-going
> N= Nerd (just about some things...)
> 
> Not much to report here....a few meetings today with a few students and I have to finish my book for book club tomorrow!!  We are reading A Lesson Before Dying (Ernest Gaines)...a little too slow moving for me but I will get through it!!!  I still need to read the second and third Hunger Games books so I can't wait to finish this one!
> 
> THe kids and I just started listening to the first HG book on audio in the car.  DS wants to read it before he sees the movie.
> 
> CRANKY ALERT!!!  Just an FYI....when you see someone without a Valentine, please do not tell them that Mr. Right could be around the corner or "you find love when you are not looking".  It does not console me as a single person nor does it make me feel any better.....JUST GIVE ME THE CHOCOLATE!!!
> 
> May I suggest an early-morning coffee stop at McD if you are looking for men?  I had TWO gentleman talk to me while trying desperately to get yesterday's QOTD post done!  The first was definitely much older (he was telling me about his 8 y/o grandson who lives with him), but was sweet and polite and offered to buy me a coffee next time I'm there.  The second was definitely trying to drum up conversation, but I was desperately trying to get my post done and get out of there!  Guess I looked pathetic and alone drinking my decaf with skim and talking with my "imaginary friends" online on Valentine's Day!
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day to All!





::Snow_White:: said:


> K = Kind
> A = Ambitious
> Y = Youthful
> L = Lively
> A = Amazing (hehe )
> 
> Bonus: Well my friends and I have always been single ladies (I have no idea why because we are fabulous), so I guess the best valentine's gifts are the cards from my family.
> 
> Such nice descriptive words for you!! And what a pretty name!
> 
> ---
> Well, exercised for about 25 minutes last night. I think I'm getting bored with my usual routine and I just want to run all the time. I have a 3 mile run today, hopefully my legs have recovered from Sunday! My family is making pasta for dinner and I will see if I can save enough calories to treat myself to another no-bake cookie today. Yummy!
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful day!



What kind of no-bake?  The chocolate oatmeal or chocolate coconut or another type?  I hate to bake so I am always looking for recipes like that for when the kids need something for a bake sale or pasta supper.



GoofyPredsFan said:


> L:  Loving
> Y:  Youngish
> N:  Nice
> D:  Dependable
> A:  Accepting
> 
> Bonus:  I have been married 16 years and I think my most memorable valentines day was the first one we were a couple.  We had just gotten serious around New Years and he was stationed at an army post about an hour from where I lived, but he surprised me on valentines day evening with a teddy bear that I still have.  He was scheduled to be working, so it was an unexpected visit, that is what made it the best



SWEET!!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> We recycle alot of our rubbish here so I have a bin for cardboard, paper, cans and plastic bottles etc,anither bin for compostables (mainly food peelings and teabags) and then a bin for everything else. I also give any clothes we no longer need to the local charity shop if they are all decent. I bring my own bags when doing my grocery shop so I dont need new ones and we use re-usable water bottles.
> Since beginning this journey I am cooking from scratch so there's no processing involved in my food and alot less packaging too. I try to buy local where possible too



I would love to buy locally more, but it is tough around here.  The Farmer's market is open here in town just 3 hours per week, on Friday afternoon.... so if you  miss it you are SOL for another week. 



buzz5985 said:


> Most of my efforts are for the other type of green!!!  Money savers. The heat is on 60.  I only do errands once a week.  Use my reusable mugs from WDW for coffee.  I have a 32 oz, lime green, BPA free bottle that I always have at my side filled from my fridge tap (great filter on fridge)  We do recycle (saves the town money).  I have a compost pile, so we literally have less than 1 trash bag a week.  I am considering buying a hybrid Ford Escape - but I want to see what Nissan is coming out with next year.  I don't bring grocery bags to the stores because I use those plastic bags for dog "droppings".  We do not use any chemicals on our lawn - as a matter of fact we planted Pearls grass seed last fall.  Only needs to be mowed 1xmonth, and only needs less than an inch of water a week.  *It's a shame what is happening to our lakes and streams from the run off of peoples lawns using the "Four Step" program. Don't get me started on fertilizer and weed killer.*  (Please get a soil test from your local County Extension service before you throw that fertilizer down!!!)  Enough out of me, I can feel my bloodpressure rising!!!
> 
> AMEN!!  Honestly, I love a green lawn as much as the next guy, but not at the expense of the health of our rivers, streams and wildlife.  When I see a ChemLawn truck in the neighborhood it makes me want to PICKET!
> 
> 
> J - Jaded
> A - Angry
> N  - Nasty
> 
> Can you tell I am at work???
> 
> My most memorable Valentine's Day was when I was a young girl and my Aunt was married on Valentines Day.  It was the late 60's early 70's.  Her bridesmaids wore red velvet dresses, and had white fur shrugs and white fur "muffs" (your hands slipped in them) with red roses on them.  It was a beautiful wedding.
> 
> Janis



SO pretty.  My Mom carried a white rabbit fur muff and wore a white fur collar as the bridesmaid for her sister in the early 1960's.... and I still have them both.  Wrapped in a pillowcase.... used to be in the cedar chest, now they are in my china chest. 



my3princes said:


> D determined
> E Energetic
> B Bright
> R Reliable
> A Anxiety
> 
> My most memorable Valentine's gift was a "friend" card from my now DH.  It was our senior year in college and unbeknownst to me he was struggling with his internship, upcoming career, our relationship etc.  When I got the card I questioned it and he said that he had already bought me all the lovey mushy ones so he wanted to go a different route. Days later he broke up with me.  We were broke up for about six week, through my senior exams.  It totally sucked and he will never live that one down.



Need to change that "A" to something like ambitious or adorable.  I think you can HAVE anxiety, but it doesn't need to describe or define you.  



buzz5985 said:


> I put on my thinking cap for the QOTD - climbed out of my pit I was sinking into - and came up with -
> 
> J - Jaunty (as I walk to WDW)
> A - Adamant (that I will finish this journey)
> N - Noble (I will stay above the negative comments)
> I - Incredible (yes I am!!!)
> S - Strong and Sassy!!!!



Glad you came back to finish this up!!



Leitadala said:


> Hello! I've just been assigned to Team Donald! I don't know how long it will take me to go through the 100+ pages already here, so I figured I should go ahead and post my introduction.
> 
> I decided to join up after years of seeing this cool challenge on the W.I.S.H. boards, but only now do I feel like I can keep up with it. We are doing a weight loss challenge in our workplace that ends right around the time of this
> challenge, so I'm hoping to get some socializing and support from the community here (as well as throw my own support in to others). I'm also taking my first trip to Disneyland at the end of May, and I would really like to feel confident being in pictures this year.
> 
> I've had great success in the past on Weight Watchers, but in the last 2 years I was unable to loose any and I found it hard to do WW and the high-intensity workout classes I was in. So now I'm counting calories using "MyFitnessPal" (online and app) and I also never go to any workout without my Polar FT40 heart rate monitor. My favourite exercises include roller skating, squash, and biking (I can't wait for the snow to melt so I can get back on it), and by biggest food challenge is sweet/sugary stuff. Right now I've been working on increasing my endurance by doing sets on the stair mill for 5-mins at a time.
> 
> I look forward to a fun challenge with all of you!



Welcome aboard!  Like someone else mentioned, just jump in here.... don't worry about the 100 pages you missed.... you will catch up soon enough.  

Sounds like you are off to a great start with your weight loss and exercise.



jillbur said:


> J~joyful
> I~interesting
> L~laughs
> L~loving
> 
> I'm not a creative person. Can you tell?
> 
> I really don't have a memorable Valentine's gift. DH and I aren't real big into Valentine's Day, so we just give each other cards. Man, we are sad lol
> 
> We are SADDER.... no cards exchanged.  I bought DH a gift bag full of healthy low-carb snacks (nuts, seeds and a few sugar-free candies).  Got nothin' back, but not disappointed or surprised.  Bought a nice gift for both of the kids though.
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Boy, not much activity here today. I hope everyone is doing well. My goal was no chocolate today and that went out the window around 9:30 am. The English teacher made super awesome brownies and I ate one. Then DS8 bit into a chocolate that my aunt gave him and it was caramel, which he shouldn't have because of his expander, so I ate that too. I did do the elliptical for 30 minutes today, but that doesn't excuse my inhalation of chocolate! Well, tomorrow's another day.
> 
> Here is your new day!  Use it wisely!!
> 
> I'm going to be spending my night watching Cougar Town. I love that show and it is FINALLY back. I can't wait. DH and I are going to do some talking about DVC also. I talked to a Disney dvc person and I told him we are coming in May and want to do a tour to see the rooms (and resorts). He said by May he fully expects Saratoga Springs and Bay Lake Tower to be sold out. If we want to buy direct from Disney that really only leaves Animal Kingdom (in May). I think we'll still do resale, but that's what we are going to discuss. Real romantic, huh?
> 
> Anyhow, I am going to get going~there's some Nerf action in the living room as they try to shoot down a remote control helicopter that DS is flying around. Boys will be boys, but somehow I keep getting hit (that would be DH)
> Jill



Makes me glad that I only have one boy (welll.... one little boy and one big boy if you include DH  )



belledreamer said:


> A = Accepting
> S = Sweet
> H = Helpful
> L = Loving
> E = Eager to please
> Y = Youthful
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> Well...  I finally did it...
> 
> I GOT MY FIRST GYM MEMBERSHIP!!
> 
> I had a week free trial that I used and really liked it, but once it ended, I realized that I just could not get the same results on my own.  I'd walk or do Just Dance, but I wasn't even feeling like I had done anything the next day and I know I wasn't keeping a good pace. Plus it was alot easier to say 'I just don't feel like exercising today.'  Hopefully this will be what I need to get into a good routine and to get training for next years Princess 5k.



WWOOOHOOO on the gym membership!  Make the most of it!  



ChelleyB said:


> M - Mischievous
> I - Independent
> C - Caring
> H - Happy
> E - Energetic
> L - Laughing
> L - Loving
> E - Excited
> 
> My most memorable Valentine's day was when I received my very first rose.  I was 16 and a retired couple from our church decided to give me and my sister a rose and a box of candy.  I thought it was very sweet!  Each year after that, we exchanged valentines until I moved to Chicago.  He passed away 7 years ago - but I love that I have this very sweet memory of him and his wife
> 
> 
> Lovely memory!!
> 
> 
> Welcome to Team Donald!!  I was assigned last Friday and already feel very welcome  I know you will, too!
> 
> Glad you felt welcome!  That means we did our job right!~!





mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi Team remember me?????
> 
> I cant believe it has been a bunch of days since I have been on here.  Life has just gotten a bit busy and my down times I was spending relaxing my brain.....sorry that meant I had to neglect you all.
> 
> Im back and I think things have slowed down enough to catch back up.  I am not even going to try to go backwards and reply so I hope I didnt miss anything too exciting or important.
> 
> I did see that Team Donald won the weigh in challenge this week.  Way to go everyone
> 
> I love your QOTD today Pamela!!!!
> 
> L- Loving
> I- Intelligent
> N- Neat freak
> D- Determined
> S- Sassy
> A- Awesome
> Y- Young at heart
> 
> Oh and I think this valentines day gift tops them all and comes in at my #1 most unforgettable gift.  My dh got me a cake pop baking pan.  In his defense I did comment on the commercial how neat it was and it would be a cool idea to make cake pops for school birthday celebrations but in all honesty I really didnt want one. But he tried and for that I will forever love him.
> 
> Alright well I will make sure to get back on here tomorrow and get back in the groove of our boards.  I am still on plan and doing well and Zumba was awesome tonight.



Glad you found our way back with us. Chuckling out loud about the cake pop pan.  I have to be REALLY careful about what I say around here at holiday time.  My family will pick up on any little comment and next thing I know, I have that item under the tree with my name on it!!  Works to my advantage sometimes (hence the reason I own a really cool robotic vacuum cleaner), but not so much other times. 



belledreamer said:


> So I have a question that I'd to pose to the team.  Hopefully someone can help me out with the answer before I have to go to bed.
> 
> I had my first workout today since starting my gym membership and I feel great!  Walked (and jogged) on the treadmill for 25 minutes and on the bike for 25 minutes.  I came, I sweated, and I conquered!
> 
> But now, I'm hungry...  I've already had dinner (ate before my workout) and I really don't want to be eating after 8pm, but then again, shouldn't I eat when I'm hungry?
> 
> There's no desire for chocolate or junk food (never thought I'd see myself type those words) but for some reason I'm really wanting some peanut butter.  I've been trying to drink water instead, but 40oz later, I still feel like eating something...
> 
> Should I just try to ignore the hunger and just go to bed or is it better to go ahead and get a spoonful of peanut butter?



EAT if you have had a workout.  Sometimes I will say "Hunger isn't an emergency" and I will tell you to just suck it up and go to bed hungry if you've truly had enough calories that day.  But if you are craving "real" food and have "real" hunger after a workout, then you need to fuel your body!  Peanut butter is a good choice (just watch the portion size).... and try to get some complex carbs with your protein post-workout (although J. Michaels recommends NO carbs at night).  Apple or banana with peanut butter, lowfat string cheese and a pear, cottage cheese and peaches... these would probably all be good choices.  And don't forget to HYDRATE!  Your body may need WATER more than food. 



::Snow_White:: said:


> Wow. My 3 miles today KILLED me.  Apparently, I hadn't yet recovered fully from my 4 miles on Sunday and could only run about .7 miles before having to stop. I had to walk almost half. It is starting to worry me that I'm not progressing fast enough. I'm only doing an 8 week program so it's pretty hardcore and I'm apparently supposed to be running straight through most of the time and there is no way I can do that. I have such a bad fear of getting sweeped or not being able to finish.
> 
> Sorry to hear that.... but I'm guessing by your post that you at least FINISHED the 4 miles and you should be proud of that.  Just keep at it... it will get better over time.
> 
> I'm so tight on time on MWF so I decided to start making my breakfast and lunch the night before. I fixed up a  peanut butter sandwich on whole grain thin bread with a cup of broccoli and a cup of carrots with some dip for lunch. Then I made some tofu scramble with a cup of peppers for breakfast tomorrow, probably will throw some fruit in there. And then planned on a bottle of organic acai drink for a morning snack. All of this and I will still have 557 calories left for a snack and dinner afterschool! I'm going to start trying really hard to get all my veggies in and cut down on my carbs.
> 
> GREAT plan!!
> 
> Just spent 4 hours today on a single math problem that we are supposed to bring in tomorrow complete.  I just now finally figured it out, but I'm exhuasted. Time for bed! Goodnight all!



You should be proud that you didn't give up on it.  That says a lot about your character and determination.  And that can easily translate into a positive weight loss experience!!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Finally figured out my 3 course meal for HH
> 
> Appetiser-
> WW chicken satay skewers served on a small salad,
> 
> Main-
> Chicken, green pepper and black bean sauce served with wholegrain rice,
> 
> Dessert-
> Fruit platter with chocolate dipping sauce
> 
> Think this covers everything
> Will have it on saturday night so that we can really take our time and maybe if I plan it right I'll even have a glass of wine so long as I have enough points left!



YUMMMMMM!



donac said:


> Good Wednesday morning everyone.
> 
> Dh and I spent the evening at the movie watching Star Wars.  There were only about 15 people in the entire theater and it felt like our own private screening.  I don't know if the 3d enhanced the movie but it did look beautiful.
> 
> I'll be taking DS and his BF to see it during school vacation.  Glad to hear it looked beautiful.  Hard for me to justify spending the $$ to take the boys to see a movie they have both seen multiple times, but they've never seen it on the big screen.
> 
> QOYD I had to think about this very hard. the first two letters is so hard.
> 
> Devoted
> 
> Obsessed
> 
> Nice
> 
> Attentive to friends and details
> 
> You did just fine with it!!
> 
> This is Wednesday but it is almost like a Thursday for me because tomorrow is the last day for the students.  We have an inservice day on Friday.  It should be pretty interesting since it what a group from the school has asked for.  We will be learning computer material that we can use in our classroom to make it better.  Unfortunately it means that we will be sitting in a classroom all day but I am looking forward to the day.
> 
> off to get dressed
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Happy nearly Thursday!!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> My trainer insisted that I eat something after my workout...even if it was a late one. Snow White hit the nail on the head!!! Things like bananas and peanutbutter on an apple will keep you burning calories, replenishing your sore muscles and keep the lactic acids moving (so you don't cramp up)  I usually have chocolate soy milk after a late workout - sweet, satisfying, and low in WW points!  Good luck!
> 
> The milk is a great suggestion.
> 
> 
> Back to reality! I woke up feeling like a cold is coming...sneezing and sore throat.  SInce I didn't have time to hit CVS before school I will head over there at lunch for some cold pills, tissues (the school gives us really raw tissues ), and throat drops.  TOM came early so a trip down the lady isle is probably a good idea too!
> 
> I hit the lady aisle for DD yesterday and FINALLY brought home the right stuff!  She usually complains that I didn't pick the right things and I end up making multiple trips back.... but I guess I finally got it right!!
> 
> It looks to be a quiet day here with only 2 kiddies scheduled, my book club book finished for tonight, and dinner planned. I really need to print my digital scrapbooking pages so I will be surfing the web for a good price.  I'm going to be watching my nephew for a day in March and I want to plan something fun.  I was thinking of taking him to the Crayola Factory....it is a bit of a hike but so fun!  Well, off to search the net!!
> 
> Make great choices Donalds!



Love to hear where you find the best prices to print.  Are they 12 x 12 pages??


****************

FINALLY I'm caught up!  It has taken nearly two hours!  So much for hitting the TM by 10 am!!  

Yesterday was a bit of a crazy blur.... Bible study 9-11 am.... then ran two errands that couldn't wait (but admit to doing a bit of browsing in Hobby Lobby during that time), grocery shopping, dropping groceries at home, putting away the fridge/freezer stuff and packing gym bags for DS and myself.  Then off to go to the bank to get DD a MAC card to use on her trip next week, exchange my audio books at the library, quick drop of stuff at the thrift store, pick up DD and her friend from after-school AP chem study session, drop friend at home, pick up DS from robotics, drive to Chiropractor waaaay across a few towns, then drive DD to swim practice.  Get in a good run on the TM myself, plus a few minute on the stair machine.  Dinner at Subway (forgot to put the pork in the crockpot), dash home for 9pm, unload gym bags/swim bag, put away last few groceries, have a healthy snack, quick shower, yell at DS to do his homework, yell again when he doesn't study enough, drop into bed and attempt to watch BL, but fall asleep halfway through!!!  Never made it back on here!

I am not working today (thank goodness) and will be finishing up a project for DD to take to CR next week, a few loads of laundry, run the DW, make the soup for tonight, and of course, some exercise.  Probably NOT the TM, as I did a good run last night and my knees could use a break.  

Yup, after not running ANY distance for about the past YEAR, I did a 5K on the TM at the Y last night with a very respectable time!   (35:32, including a 2 minute warm-up walk and a very slow first mile... majority was run at 11:06 pace).  Gave me conflicted feelings though..... the hard parts of the run reminded me why I stopped running.... but loved that feeling when I was done and I felt SO BOSS for doing it!!  

Off to answer the QOTD myself and then do some exercise!.................P


----------



## pjlla

pjlla said:


> QOTD for Wed., Feb. 15, 2012
> 
> Okay..... we all know about "food porn".... lovely pictures and delicious descriptions of food....probably food we shouldn't eat very often.... chocolates, steaks, fancy cocktails, pastries... you get the idea.  In fact, I believe that there is a popular "food porn" thread somewhere on the Dis, complete with pictures to make you DROOL!
> 
> That said, let's talk about HEALTHY foods that are YUMMY and DROOL-worthy!
> 
> Using photos and/or descriptions, tell us about one of your favorite HEALTHY, WEIGHT-LOSS-JOURNEY WORTHY foods!  Remember, we want to be DROOLING by the end of your description and BEGGING for the recipe!
> 
> First I'm going to mention my healthy breakfast!  Yup, took a photo of it too!
> Sauteed baby spinach with sweet bell pepper, eggwhite omelet with a bit of low-fat cheddar (although I admit it was a bit overdone), and a corn Vitamuffin.  Quick, easy, healthy, colorful and delish!  Especially the corn muffin!  And I love it when I can get a serving of veggies in before lunch!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a few days ago it was an eggwhite omelet loaded with sauteed mushrooms and a bit of cheese, plus a side of steamed broccoli.  Again, I got in TWO servings of veggies even before lunchtime!  Can you see the steam rising from the food?  Warm and filling and delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second up....  my red, white, and green chicken chili!  Just look at the wonderful colors in those veggies.  How can they NOT taste delish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the finished dish is creamy and cheesy and yummy with a bit of CRUNCH!  The peppers are sweet, the celery has some texture to it, and the sauce with salsa has just the right amount of tang and heat!  Not to mention all of the protein and fiber from the chicken and chickpeas!  This can easily be made with lean pork if you choose (as I do sometimes for DS).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus QOTD:
> 
> What little bit of silly DISNEY do you have in your life every day?  A piece of jewelry?  A sticker on your journal?  Do tell!
> 
> My car antenna is loaded with a rainbow of Mickey toppers!  I drilled straight through the top of all of them and then strung them on the antenna in rainbow order!  Plus I throw a seasonal topper on the very top most of the time (although it is empty right now, as I don't have a Valentine's topper).
> 
> I also wear a Mickey or Minnie watch daily.... and my cell phone wallpaper photo is a picture of Cinderella Castle at night in all it's PINK glory!  I took it during my 2010 trip with DS.



QUICK SHOUT OUT HERE!..... I tried a recipe that luvpoohandcompany posted over on the BL recipe thread recently for Curried Carrot soup!  It was so delicious and LOW CAL and yummy!  Get this.... even my SUPER-PICKY, vegetable-hating DS loved it!!  He ate two servings and gave it two thumbs up!!  It is definitely added to the regular rotation now!  (Although I will say I made it with skim milk and will try it with 2% next time.... needed just a bit more creaminess). .....................P


----------



## Leitadala

jillbur said:


> Welcome! I think you'll feel right at home here on Team Donald. It's a great place for support and to support others. We are glad to have you and can't wait to get to know you better!
> 
> Jill



Thanks so much - I can't wait!



ChelleyB said:


> Welcome to Team Donald!!  I was assigned last Friday and already feel very welcome   I know you will, too!




Thanks!  I'm glad I'm not the only one new to the team!  



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Welcome you'll find us a friendly bunch



Thanks 



donac said:


> Dh and I spent the evening at the movie watching Star Wars.  There were only about 15 people in the entire theater and it felt like our own private screening.  I don't know if the 3d enhanced the movie but it did look beautiful.
> 
> QOYD I had to think about this very hard. the first two letters is so hard.
> 
> Devoted
> 
> Obsessed
> 
> Nice
> 
> Attentive to friends and details
> 
> 
> I don't have a very memorable Valentine's Day.
> 
> 
> Welcome Leitadala  Don't bother going back to try and read 100 pages.  Just jump in and you will get to know us pretty quickly.



Thanks for the welcome!  DH and I are going to see Star Wars this weekend for Valentine's day (we didn't want to brave the movie theater last night)!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Welcome!!!  Just jump on in!



Thanks!!!


QOTD:  I'm looking forward to seeing other people's drool-worthy healthy food, so I can add on to my go-to list!  Right now my favorite healthy foods are a mandarin orange (instead of juice) with an egg on an english muffin for breakfast, and a KEY LIME greek yogurt as an afternoon snack (since greek yogurt is thicker, it actually seems like you are eating the pie filling)!






Bonus QOTD:  I have a big Nalgene water bottle that has a pretty pattern on it and in the pattern I can find "Hidden Mickeys"! Link (pic to big to post)(it's not my picture - but it shows my hidden Mickeys!  I like to stare at it for inspiration while I'm on the eliptical machine )


----------



## pjlla

Leitadala said:


> QOTD:  I'm looking forward to seeing other people's drool-worthy healthy food, so I can add on to my go-to list!  Right now my favorite healthy foods are a mandarin orange (instead of juice) with an egg on an english muffin for breakfast, and a KEY LIME greek yogurt as an afternoon snack (since greek yogurt is thicker, it actually seems like you are eating the pie filling)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.... my QOTD had selfish motives!  I need new food ideas!!!
> 
> 
> Bonus QOTD:  I have a big Nalgene water bottle that has a pretty pattern on it and in the pattern I can find "Hidden Mickeys"! Link (pic to big to post)(it's not my picture - but it shows my hidden Mickeys!  I like to stare at it for inspiration while I'm on the eliptical machine )



Great motivation.  When I was "losing for Disney" I would listen to things like the WISHES soundtrack on the TM and picture myself walking through the parks, meeting characters, taking photos, etc.  

************

Lunch time!  Salad and sushi.... granted it is only grocery store sushi, but it is a treat nonethless.  It was exciting to see in the fridge cause I had forgotten I bought it yesterday! So brown rice california rolls and a huge salad!  

The day is ticking away far too quickly!  So much left to do and so little time!  Off to keep moving.  Did a 20 minute circuit training type workout and will do another 20 minutes at mid-afternoon.  TTYL.................P


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

belledreamer said:


> But now, I'm hungry...  I've already had dinner (ate before my workout) and I really don't want to be eating after 8pm, but then again, shouldn't I eat when I'm hungry?



I would have a healthy snack after working out especially if you are hungry.  Dont worry about the time of day.  I actually read somewhere that replacing your body with protien within an hour after exercising is the thing to do so the PB would be a perfect choice.



::Snow_White:: said:


> Wow. My 3 miles today KILLED me.  Apparently, I hadn't yet recovered fully from my 4 miles on Sunday and could only run about .7 miles before having to stop. I had to walk almost half. It is starting to worry me that I'm not progressing fast enough. I'm only doing an 8 week program so it's pretty hardcore and I'm apparently supposed to be running straight through most of the time and there is no way I can do that. I have such a bad fear of getting sweeped or not being able to finish.



dont push yourself to hard to fast that is how people get injured.  There is also nothing wrong with doing run/walk intervals until you get up your endurance even if the training plan does not call for that.  Do what feels good to you.  It may also have been that you are not fully recovered from the last run or sometimes we all just have days when runs feel more torturous than others.  Hang in there you are doing great.



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Finally figured out my 3 course meal for HH
> 
> Appetiser-
> WW chicken satay skewers served on a small salad,
> 
> Main-
> Chicken, green pepper and black bean sauce served with wholegrain rice,
> 
> Dessert-
> Fruit platter with chocolate dipping sauce
> 
> Think this covers everything
> Will have it on saturday night so that we can really take our time and maybe if I plan it right I'll even have a glass of wine so long as I have enough points left!



sounds like a really great meal.  Im drooling.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I'm going to be watching my nephew for a day in March and I want to plan something fun.  I was thinking of taking him to the Crayola Factory....it is a bit of a hike but so fun!



The crayola factory is about 15 min from my house.  We took the kids there about 2 years ago.  They would have been 3 and 5.  They enjoyed it but are not really into the arts and crafts so for them it was just a fun day out.  Now if your nephew is really into arts and crafts it is definitely worth the trip and the cost.  



pjlla said:


> QOTD for Wed., Feb. 15, 2012
> Using photos and/or descriptions, tell us about one of your favorite HEALTHY, WEIGHT-LOSS-JOURNEY WORTHY foods!  Remember, we want to be DROOLING by the end of your description and BEGGING for the recipe!
> 
> 
> Bonus QOTD:
> 
> What little bit of silly DISNEY do you have in your life every day?  A piece of jewelry?  A sticker on your journal?  Do tell!
> 
> 
> Sorry I was MIA yesterday.  I'm off to read and reply!.................P



I am getting out of work a bit earlier than usual today so I am going to think of something good and healthy to make and then post a pic later.  Im drooling just trying to come up with a good idea...guess Im hungry.



pjlla said:


> Yup, after not running ANY distance for about the past YEAR, I did a 5K on the TM at the Y last night with a very respectable time!   (35:32, including a 2 minute warm-up walk and a very slow first mile... majority was run at 11:06 pace).  Gave me conflicted feelings though..... the hard parts of the run reminded me why I stopped running.... but loved that feeling when I was done and I felt SO BOSS for doing it!!



that after feeling is what makes me keep going.

**********************************************************

Good afternoon(east coast here)!

I am lacking motivation to do much today.  I have been in and out of meetings and have some other errands to run for work today so it is hard to come into my office and get stuff done in between.

I am not sure what type of loss I will have this week since I am still working on loosing some gainage I had over the wkend.  So I am really trying hard to get my water in and counting everything I am eating.  

I think even a maintain this week will be a success for me.  Will see!

Ok got to get back to work.


----------



## pjlla

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am getting out of work a bit earlier than usual today so I am going to think of something good and healthy to make and then post a pic later.  Im drooling just trying to come up with a good idea...guess Im hungry.
> 
> Can't wait to hear/see what you post!
> 
> 
> that after feeling is what makes me keep going.
> 
> Guess it just wasn't enough for me.  I got to the point where I hated running and it was making me skip workouts cause I just couldn't psych myself up to run.  So I decided I would only run when I actually WANTED to.... which eventually translated to almost NO running (especially in the winter).  But I've been doing sprint intervals and hills on the TM for a while now and decided it was time to try a bit of distance and I was surprised at how decent I felt through most of the run..... last mile was a bit tough, as I had kept bumping up the pace throughout.... but I was super proud of myself for finishing.
> 
> **********************************************************
> 
> Good afternoon(east coast here)!
> 
> I am lacking motivation to do much today.  I have been in and out of meetings and have some other errands to run for work today so it is hard to come into my office and get stuff done in between.
> 
> I am not sure what type of loss I will have this week since I am still working on loosing some gainage I had over the wkend.  So I am really trying hard to get my water in and counting everything I am eating.
> 
> I think even a maintain this week will be a success for me.  Will see!
> 
> Ok got to get back to work.



Thumbs up for a maintain!!  Nothing wrong with that!

**********

Evening friends!  Tonight's dinner is about ready, so I'll say hi and then go eat.  I made broccoli cheddar soup that I got here on the BL thread.  Family loves it and it will be our second meatless meal of the week, so that makes me happy (although there is cheese in the soup, obviously).  

Got in my second workout, although I cut it short by 5 minutes, as the arm exercises are making my neck/head ache.... chiropractor is trying to help me with that, but obviously I over-did.

Excited about tonight's SURVIVOR (my all-time favorite show), but DD is begging us to wait and watch it on Friday night when she has time to watch with us.  Not sure if I'll be able to resist!

TTYL.............................P


----------



## ChelleyB

::Snow_White:: said:


> Just spent 4 hours today on a single math problem that we are supposed to bring in tomorrow complete.  I just now finally figured it out, but I'm exhuasted. Time for bed! Goodnight all!



I'm horrible at math!  5 out of 4 people have trouble with fractions.  I'm one of them  



donac said:


> Good Wednesday morning everyone.
> 
> Dh and I spent the evening at the movie watching Star Wars.  There were only about 15 people in the entire theater and it felt like our own private screening.  I don't know if the 3d enhanced the movie but it did look beautiful.
> 
> This is Wednesday but it is almost like a Thursday for me because tomorrow is the last day for the students.  We have an inservice day on Friday.  It should be pretty interesting since it what a group from the school has asked for.  We will be learning computer material that we can use in our classroom to make it better.  Unfortunately it means that we will be sitting in a classroom all day but I am looking forward to the day.
> 
> off to get dressed
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



We really like it when the theater is empty - just like you said, like your own private screening 

What grade do you teach?  Hope your inservice day will be fun!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Another day in paradise...oh wait, that was in my dream last night!  I was dreaming about Aruba....sand and surf....warm sun....ahhhhh!
> 
> Back to reality! I woke up feeling like a cold is coming...sneezing and sore throat.  SInce I didn't have time to hit CVS before school I will head over there at lunch for some cold pills, tissues (the school gives us really raw tissues ), and throat drops.  TOM came early so a trip down the lady isle is probably a good idea too!
> 
> 
> Make great choices Donalds!



Hope you're feeling better.  A friend told me about Coldeze and those work great, but they do have one bad side effect:  they leave a film in your mouth that distorts the taste of food.  Which I suppose can be a good thing when I'm dieting.... 



pjlla said:


> QOTD for Wed., Feb. 15, 2012
> 
> That said, let's talk about HEALTHY foods that are YUMMY and DROOL-worthy!
> 
> Bonus QOTD:
> 
> What little bit of silly DISNEY do you have in your life every day?  A piece of jewelry?  A sticker on your journal?  Do tell!
> 
> QOTD:
> ummmm...I hope this alright.  I think the fat in avocados is the good kind, right?  Anywho....this is my fave guacamole!!  My mouth is watering just thinking about it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has garlic and cilantro and is just delicious!!!!  We didn't eat with chips, we just had it as a side.  The cilantro gives it such a fresh taste.  We loved it :9
> 
> We have a Disney magnet on our fridge.  The one that has a different character scrunched up for the letter....nothing too silly, but still fun to look at each day.
> 
> *****************
> I am not working today (thank goodness) and will be finishing up a project for DD to take to CR next week, a few loads of laundry, run the DW, make the soup for tonight, and of course, some exercise.  Probably NOT the TM, as I did a good run last night and my knees could use a break.
> 
> Yup, after not running ANY distance for about the past YEAR, I did a 5K on the TM at the Y last night with a very respectable time!   (35:32, including a 2 minute warm-up walk and a very slow first mile... majority was run at 11:06 pace).  Gave me conflicted feelings though..... the hard parts of the run reminded me why I stopped running.... but loved that feeling when I was done and I felt SO BOSS for doing it!!




Great work on the run!  Glad your day wasn't as busy as yesterday 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am not sure what type of loss I will have this week since I am still working on loosing some gainage I had over the wkend.  So I am really trying hard to get my water in and counting everything I am eating.
> 
> I think even a maintain this week will be a success for me.  Will see!
> 
> Ok got to get back to work.


 for maintain or better 



pjlla said:


> Evening friends!  Tonight's dinner is about ready, so I'll say hi and then go eat.  I made broccoli cheddar soup that I got here on the BL thread.  Family loves it and it will be our second meatless meal of the week, so that makes me happy (although there is cheese in the soup, obviously).
> 
> Excited about tonight's SURVIVOR (my all-time favorite show), but DD is begging us to wait and watch it on Friday night when she has time to watch with us.  Not sure if I'll be able to resist!
> 
> TTYL.............................P


Broccoli cheddar cheese -yum!!!!!  
I'm excited about Survivor too!!!!  I like to look at Jeff Probst's twitter account when I watch it - his tweets are cool!  

*****************
Have great night, everyone!!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Due to technical difficulties i  have no pic but i willtell you aboutmy easy weeknight dinner that was delish!

Healthier taco salad

Romaine lettuce topped with 1 taco shell crushed up, tomato, red onion, reduced fat cheddar cheese, 95% ff ground beef w taco seasoning, and ff ranch dressing.

It was so yummy!

Just got back from the gym. Ran for 40 min. Now im just relaxing before i head to bed. One more day of work and  then its a 4 day wkend for me wohoo!


----------



## Leitadala

pjlla said:


> That name has a feeling..... it's called "HANGRY".... so hungry that you are ANGRY, GRUMPY, and SHORT-TEMPERED.  THere is an article about it in this month's WW magazine.
> 
> _I like that term!  It describes exactly what happens to me or DH sometimes!_
> 
> Welcome aboard!  Like someone else mentioned, just jump in here.... don't worry about the 100 pages you missed.... you will catch up soon enough.
> 
> Sounds like you are off to a great start with your weight loss and exercise.
> 
> _Thank you!  I've been trying, but I hope this is the extra motivation I need to do even better!_
> 
> EAT if you have had a workout.  Sometimes I will say "Hunger isn't an emergency" and I will tell you to just suck it up and go to bed hungry if you've truly had enough calories that day.  But if you are craving "real" food and have "real" hunger after a workout, then you need to fuel your body!  Peanut butter is a good choice (just watch the portion size).... and try to get some complex carbs with your protein post-workout (although J. Michaels recommends NO carbs at night).  Apple or banana with peanut butter, lowfat string cheese and a pear, cottage cheese and peaches... these would probably all be good choices.  And don't forget to HYDRATE!  Your body may need WATER more than food.
> 
> _I like these healthy choice options!  I need to stock up on cheese sticks to go with my fruit._



Went through most of today thinking about the rest of the Team here, and how I'm not alone in making healthy choices.  I'm really glad I joined up!


----------



## amykathleen2005

So I was proud that I started taking vitamins at the end of last week (Flintstones with Iron). I thought it would help me to top up the nutrients I miss in my diet. 

However, this week my stomach also feels like there is a balloon in it for the past few days! Sad to find out today that it is the vitamin (specifically the iron). Blah. I don't think I am going to have any weight loss this week.


----------



## D73

pjlla said:


> QOTD for Wed., Feb. 15, 2012
> 
> 
> That said, let's talk about HEALTHY foods that are YUMMY and DROOL-worthy!
> 
> Using photos and/or descriptions, tell us about one of your favorite HEALTHY, WEIGHT-LOSS-JOURNEY WORTHY foods!  Remember, we want to be DROOLING by the end of your description and BEGGING for the recipe!
> 
> 
> Bonus QOTD:
> 
> What little bit of silly DISNEY do you have in your life every day?  A piece of jewelry?  A sticker on your journal?  Do tell!



Still need to learn how to do the photos on here so you will have to accept a description.

Dijon Chicken Sliders

Ground Chicken 1/4 lb
Onion medium
Garlic 2 cloves
Pickle 1 mediumto large
Dijon Mustard 2 Tb
Worchestershire Sauce 1 Tb

I finely chop the onion, garlic and pickle ( ihave a quick and easy gadget to do this.) Then I mix all the ingredients together in a bowl. Season with Black Pepper and adjust the the mustard and Worchestershire to your taste preference.

Place by spoonful onto a griddle, turning once to ensure even and thorough cooking.

I have used this same mixture as a stuffing for peppers and simply cooked in the oven for 25 minutes at about 350° F.

§§§§§§§§

I have Disney things all over actually. My iPhone has a Steamboat Willie Mickey cover. I keep my iPad in a Mickey Mouse leather sleeve. My mousepad is from the Disney Dream. Lotso Bear is sitting on my desk in front of me now. I have WDW throws hung on my living room wall like tapestries. My workouts are almost always done to Disney music or soundtracks from Disney attractions. My computer screen and screen saver are Disney. That's all part of my daily life. My shower curtain and shower curtain rings are Mickey. My pajamas are Mickey.......and more comes out at holidays and lead up to trips as I count down. I warned you when I joined this thread that I am obsessed.

°°°°°°°°°°°°°
Well I never made it to the boards to write yesterday, though I did read when I had the chance.

This week is show week for Fidller on the Roof at school which has me playing trombone in the pit orchestra. It is also 70's week which had me preparing a 20 minute mash up of music from the decade that the students have been singing in the foyer at the end of the day yesterday and today. (My school is celebrating 50 Years. Each month the foyer is being decorating with items from a differnt decade as we exerience the time machine of the last 50 years and the music department (ummm me!) prepares some entertainment.) Plus my 2 Godspell rehearsals this week......You get the idea....busy!

But my class that I normall have right now have taken a field trip to the UN in Geneva so I have a few minutes extra today where I can come on and say hello.

Non Scale Victory for me this week: I received a really nice solid red sweater for Christmas from my parents. When I tried it on when getting back to Switzerland in early January, it was too tight. BUT...For Valentine's DAy I needed something red to wear and I decided to give it a try. It fit...perfectly. And since it was not my typical baggy sweater style, a lot of people commented about how I was losing weight and looking good.  Ahhhhh that is a big boost in the encouragement department. I think it is my new favorite piece of clothing.

Well, if you recall I also mentioned earlier this week that I was gong to increase my calorie intake to try to plow through the stagnation that I found myself in. I did....and it worked. The numbers have started to go down again. So I encourage you all to count your calories if you are not doing so. We all know we need to eat less than what we were....but we often forget that we have to eat a minimum as well.  Whoever it was that recommended MyFitnessPal.....THANK YOU

Here's wishing you all a great Thursday!!!!!

Christopher


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

pjlla said:


> QUICK SHOUT OUT HERE!..... I tried a recipe that luvpoohandcompany posted over on the BL recipe thread recently for Curried Carrot soup!  It was so delicious and LOW CAL and yummy!  Get this.... even my SUPER-PICKY, vegetable-hating DS loved it!!  He ate two servings and gave it two thumbs up!!  It is definitely added to the regular rotation now!  (Although I will say I made it with skim milk and will try it with 2% next time.... needed just a bit more creaminess). .....................P



So glad you like the soup I sometimes make this as an appetiser if I have friends over for dinner and dress it up with a little swirl of cream and a sprinkle if chopped parsley-really looks the part and gives it the extra creaminess too



Leitadala said:


> Went through most of today thinking about the rest of the Team here, and how I'm not alone in making healthy choices.  I'm really glad I joined up!



It really helps me keep on track to feel part of this team. Glad you feel the same team-spirit too



D73 said:


> Still need to learn how to do the photos on here so you will have to accept a description.
> 
> Dijon Chicken Sliders
> 
> Ground Chicken 1/4 lb
> Onion medium
> Garlic 2 cloves
> Pickle 1 mediumto large
> Dijon Mustard 2 Tb
> Worchestershire Sauce 1 Tb
> 
> I finely chop the onion, garlic and pickle ( ihave a quick and easy gadget to do this.) Then I mix all the ingredients together in a bowl. Season with Black Pepper and adjust the the mustard and Worchestershire to your taste preference.
> 
> Place by spoonful onto a griddle, turning once to ensure even and thorough cooking.
> 
> I have used this same mixture as a stuffing for peppers and simply cooked in the oven for 25 minutes at about 350° F.
> 
> I cant do photos either (partly why I didnt answer the question) but your food sounds lovely
> 
> 
> Non Scale Victory for me this week: I received a really nice solid red sweater for Christmas from my parents. When I tried it on when getting back to Switzerland in early January, it was too tight. BUT...For Valentine's DAy I needed something red to wear and I decided to give it a try. It fit...perfectly. And since it was not my typical baggy sweater style, a lot of people commented about how I was losing weight and looking good.  Ahhhhh that is a big boost in the encouragement department. I think it is my new favorite piece of clothing.
> Yay for new clothes fitting and feeling good
> Well, if you recall I also mentioned earlier this week that I was gong to increase my calorie intake to try to plow through the stagnation that I found myself in. I did....and it worked. The numbers have started to go down again. So I encourage you all to count your calories if you are not doing so. We all know we need to eat less than what we were....but we often forget that we have to eat a minimum as well.  Whoever it was that recommended MyFitnessPal.....THANK YOU



Have finally found time to look at this app and seems to be just what I need also. Hope I have as much luck as you with it


----------



## donac

Good Thursday morning everyone. 

This is the start of a crazy weekend.  Ds2 is coming home but I have lots to do with the local high school.  I will be there tonight, tomorrow and Sat and maybe even Sunday.  We have lots to do to make sure that everything is 
ready for the show in 3 weeks.  It is going to be tight.  

ChelleyB  for your information I teach high school mathematics.  Actually mostly Advanced Placement Calculus.

Christopher I am so happy that the sweater that you got fits.  That is wonderful.  It is a good step.


luvpoohandcompany  I may have to try that recipe.  I love to take soup to school for lunch.  Can you eat it cold?  

QOTD In my classroom is my villians poster.  I have had it up for about 10 years.  It is right next to the clock so the kids do comment about it.  They also will ask me about any that they do not know.

mommyof2Pirates  I wish I had a 4 day weekend but this inservice can be a pain.

pjlla  your breakfast looks great.  I have never tried sauted spinach.   I have eaten spinach in a salad.  I may have to try it.

RemembertheMagic98  I hope your cold goes away fast.  I haven't had a full cold all season but my head has been stuffy and I am sneezing like crazy the last few days. 

OFf to get dressed.  

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## jillbur

Today is my Friday yay! I have a four day weekend and so do my boys. Just a quick pop in to say hello. I really didn't make it on here yesterday, so I am going to make sure I make time later. Have a great Thursday!

Jill


----------



## mikamah

Good morning!!  Been a busy week, and I'm heading into work for some extra time, so I can't dis this morning.  We have a spaghetti fundraiser tonight, but I'm planning on having lots of salad, and a little pasta.  My weekend weight is almost gone, so if I can control myself, I'll should make a maintain tomorrow. 

Love the name game!!

K-Krazy but fun
A-Active
T-Tolerant
H-Happy
Y-Youthful in spirit more than body. 

I'm on call this weekend, and hope to be able to catch up properly with everyone.  As long as the dis behaves!!

Have a terrific thursday!!!


----------



## pjlla

QOTD for Thursday, February 16, 2012

Do you have "tips" that you would like to share with other busy, active, possibly-overwhelmed folks who are on this healthy journey?  Please list anywhere from 1 to 10 of your best tips!  The tips can involved quick meal ideas, ways to add extra exercise, or (my favorite) organizational and/or planning tips!


BONUS QOTD:  

Pessimist or Optimist?

Black or Navy?

Chocolate or Chips?

Math or Spelling?

Outgoing or Shy?

Summer or Winter?

Night owl or Morning dove?

City or Country?


----------



## pjlla

ChelleyB said:


> I'm horrible at math!  5 out of 4 people have trouble with fractions.  I'm one of them
> 
> 
> I'm definitely another!  In fact, I had to read your statement three times before I got the joke!
> 
> 
> Great work on the run!  Glad your day wasn't as busy as yesterday
> 
> Thanks.... in fact, yesterday was practically relaxing!!  I did 4 loads of laundry (washed/dried... not folded), made beds, finished the "Smash book" journal I was making for DD to take to Costa Rica, got in two short exercise sessions (20 min and 15 min), picked up both kids at school, made dinner, had a bath (rare occurrence for me.... usually a shower-er).  No work, no crazy driving hundreds of miles, no 4:30 am alarm... WOOHOO!
> 
> Broccoli cheddar cheese -yum!!!!!
> I'm excited about Survivor too!!!!  I like to look at Jeff Probst's twitter account when I watch it - his tweets are cool!
> 
> Didn't watch it..... waiting to watch as a family on Friday night, so DON'T TALK ABOUT IT!
> 
> The soup recipe is here somewhere..... I think on the BL recipe thread.  Our BL friend (totally can't remember who.... sorry!) modified it from a Panera recipe and I modified it further to be lower fat.  It is easy, fairly quick, and my family loves it.... it is definitely a 2 thumbs up in this house!
> 
> *****************
> Have great night, everyone!!!





mommyof2Pirates said:


> Due to technical difficulties i  have no pic but i willtell you aboutmy easy weeknight dinner that was delish!
> 
> Healthier taco salad
> 
> Romaine lettuce topped with 1 taco shell crushed up, tomato, red onion, reduced fat cheddar cheese, 95% ff ground beef w taco seasoning, and ff ranch dressing.
> 
> It was so yummy!
> 
> Just got back from the gym. Ran for 40 min. Now im just relaxing before i head to bed. One more day of work and  then its a 4 day wkend for me wohoo!



Taco salad is definitely one of my FAVORITE meals.  I do pretty much what you do..... bed of spring mix or baby spinach or a blend.... top with various veggies such as grape tomatoes, cuke, red bell pepper, purple onion, carrot, etc.  Then I usually mix up a small amount (2 tb) of my taco meat with about a 1/4 C of fat-free refried beans and dollop that over the top.  My dressing is a mix of Bolthouse Farms creamy yogurt blue cheese (1 Tb.) mixed with 3 Tb. of mild salsa.  I usually try to use at least 1 Tb. of guacamole or a small portion of fresh avocado. Crush up one taco shell for the top. If I have enough points left, I will top it with a bit of shredded light cheddar, but it isn't a must for me.  




Leitadala said:


> Went through most of today thinking about the rest of the Team here, and how I'm not alone in making healthy choices.  I'm really glad I joined up!



We're glad you did too!!  The comradery here is wonderful!



amykathleen2005 said:


> So I was proud that I started taking vitamins at the end of last week (Flintstones with Iron). I thought it would help me to top up the nutrients I miss in my diet.
> 
> However, this week my stomach also feels like there is a balloon in it for the past few days! Sad to find out today that it is the vitamin (specifically the iron). Blah. I don't think I am going to have any weight loss this week.



Why makes you think it is the vitamin specifically?  Try another type perhaps.... don't give up on vitamins all together.... they are too important!  And iron sensitivity is common.  Have you been told you need iron?  



D73 said:


> Still need to learn how to do the photos on here so you will have to accept a description.
> 
> Dijon Chicken Sliders
> 
> Ground Chicken 1/4 lb
> Onion medium
> Garlic 2 cloves
> Pickle 1 mediumto large
> Dijon Mustard 2 Tb
> Worchestershire Sauce 1 Tb
> 
> I finely chop the onion, garlic and pickle ( ihave a quick and easy gadget to do this.) Then I mix all the ingredients together in a bowl. Season with Black Pepper and adjust the the mustard and Worchestershire to your taste preference.
> 
> Place by spoonful onto a griddle, turning once to ensure even and thorough cooking.
> 
> I have used this same mixture as a stuffing for peppers and simply cooked in the oven for 25 minutes at about 350° F.
> 
> 
> What type of pickle?  Dill, sweet, bread and butter??? Do you serve these in mini-buns like a burger?
> 
> §§§§§§§§
> 
> I have Disney things all over actually. My iPhone has a Steamboat Willie Mickey cover. I keep my iPad in a Mickey Mouse leather sleeve. My mousepad is from the Disney Dream. Lotso Bear is sitting on my desk in front of me now. I have WDW throws hung on my living room wall like tapestries. My workouts are almost always done to Disney music or soundtracks from Disney attractions. My computer screen and screen saver are Disney. That's all part of my daily life. My shower curtain and shower curtain rings are Mickey. My pajamas are Mickey.......and more comes out at holidays and lead up to trips as I count down. I warned you when I joined this thread that I am obsessed.
> 
> I would definitely have more Disney around the house if it weren't for DH.  I try to keep it at a low-level for him.  Not the fan that I am. But my scrapping area is "Disney-fied" even though it is a corner of the master bedroom.
> 
> °°°°°°°°°°°°°
> Well I never made it to the boards to write yesterday, though I did read when I had the chance.
> 
> This week is show week for Fidller on the Roof at school which has me playing trombone in the pit orchestra. It is also 70's week which had me preparing a 20 minute mash up of music from the decade that the students have been singing in the foyer at the end of the day yesterday and today. (My school is celebrating 50 Years. Each month the foyer is being decorating with items from a differnt decade as we exerience the time machine of the last 50 years and the music department (ummm me!) prepares some entertainment.) Plus my 2 Godspell rehearsals this week......You get the idea....busy!
> 
> So busy!  The countdown months sound like fun though!!
> 
> But my class that I normall have right now have taken a field trip to the UN in Geneva so I have a few minutes extra today where I can come on and say hello.
> 
> Non Scale Victory for me this week: I received a really nice solid red sweater for Christmas from my parents. When I tried it on when getting back to Switzerland in early January, it was too tight. BUT...For Valentine's DAy I needed something red to wear and I decided to give it a try. It fit...perfectly. And since it was not my typical baggy sweater style, a lot of people commented about how I was losing weight and looking good.  Ahhhhh that is a big boost in the encouragement department. I think it is my new favorite piece of clothing.
> 
> Isn't it amazing how GREAT a piece of clothing can make you feel?  Toss out those baggy oversized clothes..... they aren't fooling anyone!  And they are probably making you look heavy!
> 
> Well, if you recall I also mentioned earlier this week that I was gong to increase my calorie intake to try to plow through the stagnation that I found myself in. I did....and it worked. The numbers have started to go down again. So I encourage you all to count your calories if you are not doing so. We all know we need to eat less than what we were....but we often forget that we have to eat a minimum as well.  Whoever it was that recommended MyFitnessPal.....THANK YOU
> 
> Glad that the increased calories worked for you.  I've been struggling with that issue myself.  It is definitely a mental block for me, as I KNOW I should be eating at least my daily points minimum.
> 
> I am currently watching season 7 of the BL on Netflix.... and one of the young men was struggling to lose every week, even though he is super young and really big (which is usually a great combination for huge losses).  He and Bob (Harper) were talking and he told Bob he hadn't been eating his daily minimum calories, despite the fact that he was burning close to 10,000 calories a day!  Bob told he that he ABSOLUTELY must eat at least his minimum..... so he did and the next weigh-in he lost 13 pounds!!!  THere's the proof, right?  So why can't I wrap my head around eating a bit more some days?
> 
> Here's wishing you all a great Thursday!!!!!
> 
> Christopher





donac said:


> Good Thursday morning everyone.
> 
> This is the start of a crazy weekend.  Ds2 is coming home but I have lots to do with the local high school.  I will be there tonight, tomorrow and Sat and maybe even Sunday.  We have lots to do to make sure that everything is
> ready for the show in 3 weeks.  It is going to be tight.
> 
> Hope you get to spend some time with your DS.
> 
> 
> luvpoohandcompany  I may have to try that recipe.  I love to take soup to school for lunch.  Can you eat it cold?
> 
> Maybe I'll eat my leftovers for lunch cold and let you know how it is!
> 
> 
> pjlla  your breakfast looks great.  I have never tried sauted spinach.   I have eaten spinach in a salad.  I may have to try it.
> 
> It is the best way to eat spinach, IMHO.  It doesn't get all watery and soggy, like steamed/boiled spinach does.  I only buy baby spinach.... I'm not sure that bigger heavier leaves would saute as well.  Try it with a handful of grape tomatoes (sliced in half) tossed in too.  They get super sweet!
> 
> RemembertheMagic98  I hope your cold goes away fast.  I haven't had a full cold all season but my head has been stuffy and I am sneezing like crazy the last few days.
> 
> OFf to get dressed.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Hope the sneezing and stuffiness goes away quickly!



jillbur said:


> Today is my Friday yay! I have a four day weekend and so do my boys. Just a quick pop in to say hello. I really didn't make it on here yesterday, so I am going to make sure I make time later. Have a great Thursday!
> 
> Jill



Enjoy your 4 day weekend!  I'm sure we're all jealous!



mikamah said:


> Good morning!!  Been a busy week, and I'm heading into work for some extra time, so I can't dis this morning.  We have a spaghetti fundraiser tonight, but I'm planning on having lots of salad, and a little pasta.  My weekend weight is almost gone, so if I can control myself, I'll should make a maintain tomorrow.
> 
> Love the name game!!
> 
> K-Krazy but fun
> A-Active
> T-Tolerant
> H-Happy
> Y-Youthful in spirit more than body.
> 
> I'm on call this weekend, and hope to be able to catch up properly with everyone.  As long as the dis behaves!!
> 
> Have a terrific thursday!!!



Have a great Thursday!  And YES, I was lurking over on the Princess thread!   THanks for the shout-out!  

***********

Morning friends! Things are a bit slow here with Team Donald..... so at least it hasn't taken me 2 hours to catch up!  

Yesterday's four loads of laundry got partially folded earlier this morning while waiting for DS to shower and dress.  I need to finish those up and get them put away and start packing DD for her trip to CR!  

Yes, I know that if she is old enough to leave the country without me she SHOULD be packing for herself, but she just doesn't have the time!  She is, as usual, right out straight with school, swim, homework, Rainbow Girls, NHS, etc.  And of course, since they are leaving before school vacation starts, she has to finish up all of her missed assignments (preferably before she leaves).  If I don't do some packing for her today and tomorrow, she will be throwing stuff in a suitcase the night before and I will spend the entire 9 days wondering what she is missing. 

My goal for today is to hit the TM for 45 minutes, finish folding/putting away the laundry, make all three beds, and get at least 75% of the packing done for DD.  I also need to do a quick swish in all three toilets. If there is time I would like to try to upload some pictures to my Walgreens Photo account to order prints for my next scrapping project.  I tried to do that a few weeks ago when they had a sale, but I couldn't get the upload to go.... so try, try again.  Let's see how much I actually get accomplished!

Off to answer the QOTD........................P


----------



## pjlla

pjlla said:


> QOTD for Thursday, February 16, 2012
> 
> Do you have "tips" that you would like to share with other busy, active, possibly-overwhelmed folks who are on this healthy journey?  Please list anywhere from 1 to 10 of your best tips!  The tips can involved quick meal ideas, ways to add extra exercise, or (my favorite) organizational and/or planning tips!
> 
> 1. * PLAN YOUR DINNER MEALS*.  Even if all you plan is the main dish, at least you will have an idea during the day of what your evening meal entails for calories.... and you won't end up going over calories because you didn't leave yourself enough for dinner.  PLUS the act of planning your meals will make it more likely that you will eat at home versus an "emergency" trip to Pizza Hut or McDonalds.  The crockpot can be your best friend!
> 
> 2. * Save/wash/reuse/recycle! * Save those disposable containers from groceries and take-out (Cool Whip containers, bread bags, deli salad tubs).  Give them a quick hand-washing (no dishwasher for plastics!) and put it next to the fridge. Next time you need to pack your lunch for work or a "to go" lunch for a busy day or weekend, pull out your disposable containers.  Pack it up with your salad, sandwich, hummus, whatever.  When you are done eating your lunch, you can toss  the container into the trash/recycling bin, rather than taking it home to wash/dry/store.  It doubles the usage of something going to the landfill or recycling bin.... plus if you do your own trash/recycling, it is one less container for you to have to drag to the transfer station!
> 
> 3.  *A PLACE FOR EVERYTHING AND EVERYTHING IN ITS PLACE*.  This is a great rule!  It keeps life from getting crazy and disorganized.  I live with two very disorganized folks (DD and DH) and I can see how crazy it makes them.  DH is CONSTANTLY searching for keys, cell phone, wallet.... and it makes him cranky... and sometimes late!  I've tried establishing a "home" for these things  (basket on the buffet inside the kitchen door) but it didn't seem to work.  But recently when he couldn't find his keys, he was asking me what happened to the basket.  I DID NOT remind him that he RARELY used the basket and the only reason his stuff ended up in it was because *I*  put it there!!  But hey, if he thinks the basket will work, I'm bringing it out of retirement!
> 
> Anyhow, this all goes along with this season's BL theme...."NO EXCUSES".  I think people use excuses like "I can't find my sneakers" or "I forgot my gym bag" or "I forgot I had to ......." to miss workouts.
> 
> It doesn't matter if the home you designate for an item makes NO SENSE to anyone else.... as long as it works FOR YOU!
> 
> 4. * Use a food journal and KEEP IT OUT!*  I use a good old-fashioned paper food journal. For about 4 years it was a spiral bound notebook.... the cheap ones from Staples.  But I've moved onto a lightweight binder full of filler paper (again, really cheap from Staples at back-to-school time).  I keep it on my counter, near my paperwork area.  The entire family knows that this is the HOME for my journal and you don't mess with Mom's journal!
> 
> It is a CONSTANT concrete reminder to me to eat right and journal my foods.  It gives me quick access to look back at previous weights and such.  Along with my daily foods I also record daily exercise, TOM information, and other notes such as whether I worked a particular day, where we were on a weekend (swim, vacation, etc), and if I was sick or not feeling right.  And it is right there, handy to grab if I am heading out the door for a day or weekend or vacation.
> 
> It has a pocket folder in the back for my Points Slider, Points booklet, "before" picture (handy for when I need inspiration), and any new recipes or food ideas I've found that I need to read through, etc.
> 
> If you use something more high tech, be SURE that it is always handy to use and you have some sort of constant reminder (perhaps an audible alarm for meal times??).
> 
> 5. *FIND ACCOUNTABILITY*.  Whether it is with us here, with a trainer, with a WW group, or with a RL friend..... you NEED accountability to MORE than just the scale.  You need support and advise and a sounding board... preferably with folks of like-mind.
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> Pessimist or Optimist?  Mostly optimist.
> 
> Black or Navy?  BLACK!
> 
> Chocolate or Chips?  Both!  I love the salty/sweet combination!
> 
> Math or Spelling?  Definitely spelling.  I hate math!
> 
> Outgoing or Shy?  Shy.... painfully so at times.  But my weight loss has helped with that.
> 
> Summer or Winter?  SUMMER, SUMMER, SUMMER!!
> 
> Night owl or Morning dove?  Morning dove!!  I'm mentally done by 9 pm!
> 
> City or Country?  Like to live in the country, but enjoy visiting cities!




That's it for me!...........................P


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

*Dona I'm not sure what the soup would taste like cold-I'm not really a fan of cold soups.*


pjlla said:


> QOTD for Thursday, February 16, 2012
> 
> Do you have "tips" that you would like to share with other busy, active, possibly-overwhelmed folks who are on this healthy journey?  Please list anywhere from 1 to 10 of your best tips!  The tips can involved quick meal ideas, ways to add extra exercise, or (my favorite) organizational and/or planning tips!
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> 1. Write it down if it crosses your lips! Honestly the amount of food I'd "forget" I've eaten if I hadnt written it down would probably feed another person
> 2. Drink, drink, drink -water of course (not wine unfortunately)
> 3. Have fun with your new you! It's as exciting as you want it to be on this journey to a new healthier you
> 4. Be kind to yourself-we all have days when things dont go to plan but thats all they are-days-not eternity! Dont put off starting again. Do it with the next meal and that way the damage is minimal!
> 5. Find the support you need to stay strong and motivated (for me its this team)
> 6. Try to make small changes daily to make what you eat healthier-that way you hardly notice but the effects will soon add up!
> 
> 
> Pessimist or Optimist? Optimist
> 
> Black or Navy?Navy
> 
> Chocolate or Chips?Oh tough one-really like to eat both-but chocolate wins (just)
> 
> Math or Spelling?maths
> 
> Outgoing or Shy?outgoing
> 
> Summer or Winter?summer
> 
> Night owl or Morning dove?morning dove
> 
> City or Country?city girl at heart (like visiting the country though


----------



## pjlla

luvpoohandcompany said:


> *Dona I'm not sure what the soup would taste like cold-I'm not really a fan of cold soups.*




I didn't end up with the soup leftovers for lunch....  had to finish the sushi instead.  

Anyhow..... I was chuckling at how opposite so many of your choices on the Bonus QOTD were from mine!.

Okay..... three beds made, three toilets cleaned, stuff in the suitcase for DD and I ended up doing a mini clean-up in her room while searching for stuff for the suitcase.  It is amazing how quickly I can make the disaster look pretty acceptable!  Plus I found two skirts, a sweater, and countless sox that belong to ME!  

The one thing we haven't been able to find for her trip is SHORTS.  I know that she is assuming that nothing she has will work or will fit properly, but I found SO MANY pairs in her room, I can't imagine that none of them will work. And if it isn't enough she can borrow some of mine.  I've been looking around as I've been out lately and can't seem to find shorts anywhere.  Our favorite place for casual summer stuff is usually Old Navy and they didn't have shorts last time we were there.  If we are really desperate I may end up searching the GW or SA over the weekend.  

I did end up folding all of the laundry except for the white load in the dryer.  I hate folding whites!  (well.... mostly I hate sorting socks.) Sink is empty, lunch is eaten, 51 minutes done on the TM (brisk walking with hill intervals while wearing a weight belt, ankle weights, and carrying weighted balls).   I left the TM out and will do another five minutes here and there as I have time (well..... that is the plan anyhow!   )

Welll...... I have about two hours of "me" time left..... should I fold that stupid white load and vacuum.... or scrapbook??  Tough decision.... NOT!

Be back in a little while to see who's here to chat!.............P


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

pjlla said:


> I didn't end up with the soup leftovers for lunch....  had to finish the sushi instead.
> 
> Anyhow..... I was chuckling at how opposite so many of your choices on the Bonus QOTD were from mine!.
> Its funny isnt it how two people can br so different and yet be similar at the same time!! Both of us are in the same age bracket, both striving to be healthy. I still envy your organisational skills though Definitely going to be your 1st client in your next life  I did however finally get all my filing done (bills and such) and sorted my boys clothes out so 3 bags went to my local charity store
> 
> Okay..... three beds made, three toilets cleaned, stuff in the suitcase for DD and I ended up doing a mini clean-up in her room while searching for stuff for the suitcase.  It is amazing how quickly I can make the disaster look pretty acceptable!  Plus I found two skirts, a sweater, and countless sox that belong to ME!
> My daughters room drives me nuts-the hardest thing to find is often the floor
> 
> 
> I did end up folding all of the laundry except for the white load in the dryer.  I hate folding whites!  (well.... mostly I hate sorting socks.) Sink is empty, lunch is eaten, 51 minutes done on the TM (brisk walking with hill intervals while wearing a weight belt, ankle weights, and carrying weighted balls).   I left the TM out and will do another five minutes here and there as I have time (well..... that is the plan anyhow!   )
> 
> Welll...... I have about two hours of "me" time left..... should I fold that stupid white load and vacuum.... or scrapbook??  Tough decision.... NOT!
> 
> Be back in a little while to see who's here to chat!.............P



Enjoy


----------



## jillbur

pjlla said:


> QOTD for Thursday, February 16, 2012
> 
> Do you have "tips" that you would like to share with other busy, active, possibly-overwhelmed folks who are on this healthy journey?  Please list anywhere from 1 to 10 of your best tips!  The tips can involved quick meal ideas, ways to add extra exercise, or (my favorite) organizational and/or planning tips!
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> Pessimist or Optimist? about half and half
> 
> Black or Navy? Black
> 
> Chocolate or Chips? CHOCOLATE!!
> 
> Math or Spelling? Math
> 
> Outgoing or Shy? Outgoing
> 
> Summer or Winter? Summer
> 
> Night owl or Morning dove? Morning dove
> 
> City or Country? a little of both



I will be back on later with my list for the QOTD. I'm wrapping up at work right now and don't have time.

Jill


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Results Week 6: Pamper Week/Adventureland

*Congratulations to all our participants!*

*Team Mickey had 6 participants:
*cclovesdis
GaRain
glass1/2fll
KDIPIAZZ
MelindaRuns
myweegirls

*Team Donald had 8 participants:*
4HOLIDAYS
belledreamer
D73
jillbur
luvpoohandcompany
Mary▪Poppins
ougrad86

*Team Donald is the team winner for HH Week 2! Congratulations!

Congratulations to KDIPIAZZ all 7/7 points!

Congratulations to 4HOLIDAYS, belledreamer, D73, jillbur, luvpoohandcompany, and ougrad86 for earning all 7/7 points!

For Week 6: Adventureland, I have a Pamper Prize for Team Donald Participant luvpoohandcompany. Please PM me your address and I will mail out your prize as soon as possible.


Please let me know if I made any mistakes. My inbox and I have not been getting along well lately. *


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Results Week 6: Pamper Week/Adventureland
> 
> *Congratulations to all our participants!*
> 
> *Team Mickey had 6 participants:
> *cclovesdis
> GaRain
> glass1/2fll
> KDIPIAZZ
> MelindaRuns
> myweegirls
> 
> *Team Donald had 8 participants:*
> 4HOLIDAYS
> belledreamer
> D73
> jillbur
> luvpoohandcompany
> Mary▪Poppins
> ougrad86
> 
> *Team Donald is the team winner for HH Week 2! Congratulations!
> 
> Congratulations to KDIPIAZZ all 7/7 points!
> 
> Congratulations to 4HOLIDAYS, belledreamer, D73, jillbur, luvpoohandcompany, and ougrad86 for earning all 7/7 points!
> 
> For Week 6: Adventureland, I have a Pamper Prize for Team Donald Participant luvpoohandcompany. Please PM me your address and I will mail out your prize as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> Please let me know if I made any mistakes. My inbox and I have not been getting along well lately. *


*

Aw thanks but my hubby freaks out if I give out our address so please pass my prize on Thanks for thinking of me though*


----------



## donac

pjlla said:


> QOTD for Thursday, February 16, 2012
> 
> Do you have "tips" that you would like to share with other busy, active, possibly-overwhelmed folks who are on this healthy journey?  Please list anywhere from 1 to 10 of your best tips!  The tips can involved quick meal ideas, ways to add extra exercise, or (my favorite) organizational and/or planning tips!
> 
> Just keep swimming.  DOn't give up.
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> Pessimist or Optimist?pessimist
> 
> Black or Navy?Navy
> 
> Chocolate or Chips?Chocolate
> 
> Math or Spelling?MATH
> 
> Outgoing or Shy? Shy
> 
> Summer or Winter? SOrry Spring or Fall
> 
> Night owl or Morning dove? Morning Dove
> 
> City or Country? A little of both.  I really enjoy the country but every now and then I love to go into the city



Just wanted to answer that before I forgot. 

Have a happy and healthy day


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Ugh. I just had a response to the past QOTDs and then I accidently hit the back button and it poofed.  I have tons of things to do so I'll have to come back later and answer them and read everyone's responses! I'll go ahead and answer the this or that questions.

Pessimist or Optimist?
*Realistic Optimist!*
Black or Navy?
*Navy*
Chocolate or Chips?
*Chocolate*
Math or Spelling?
*Spelling*
Outgoing or Shy? 
*Shy*
Summer or Winter? 
*Summer*
Night owl or Morning dove? 
*Morning Dove!*
City or Country? 
*Small town for home and city for vacation!*

3 mile run today, I didn't get to exercise yesterday. Came back from class, did some homework and laid down for a few minutes and was out for 2 hours! Woke up long enough to finish my math assignment and go back to bed! 

Picked up some brussel sprouts and other veggies from walmart today. I had some leftover cheese and broccoli rice with a box of steamed carrots, peppers, and broccoli. It was delicious! I'm making grilled vegetables and tofu tonight. Hope you all have had a wonderful day!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

D73 said:


> Still need to learn how to do the photos on here so you will have to accept a description.
> 
> Dijon Chicken Sliders
> 
> Ground Chicken 1/4 lb
> Onion medium
> Garlic 2 cloves
> Pickle 1 mediumto large
> Dijon Mustard 2 Tb
> Worchestershire Sauce 1 Tb
> 
> I finely chop the onion, garlic and pickle ( ihave a quick and easy gadget to do this.) Then I mix all the ingredients together in a bowl. Season with Black Pepper and adjust the the mustard and Worchestershire to your taste preference.
> 
> Place by spoonful onto a griddle, turning once to ensure even and thorough cooking.
> 
> I have used this same mixture as a stuffing for peppers and simply cooked in the oven for 25 minutes at about 350° F.
> 
> §§§§§§§§
> 
> I have Disney things all over actually. My iPhone has a Steamboat Willie Mickey cover. I keep my iPad in a Mickey Mouse leather sleeve. My mousepad is from the Disney Dream. Lotso Bear is sitting on my desk in front of me now. I have WDW throws hung on my living room wall like tapestries. My workouts are almost always done to Disney music or soundtracks from Disney attractions. My computer screen and screen saver are Disney. That's all part of my daily life. My shower curtain and shower curtain rings are Mickey. My pajamas are Mickey.......and more comes out at holidays and lead up to trips as I count down. I warned you when I joined this thread that I am obsessed.
> 
> °°°°°°°°°°°°°
> Well I never made it to the boards to write yesterday, though I did read when I had the chance.
> 
> This week is show week for Fidller on the Roof at school which has me playing trombone in the pit orchestra. It is also 70's week which had me preparing a 20 minute mash up of music from the decade that the students have been singing in the foyer at the end of the day yesterday and today. (My school is celebrating 50 Years. Each month the foyer is being decorating with items from a differnt decade as we exerience the time machine of the last 50 years and the music department (ummm me!) prepares some entertainment.) Plus my 2 Godspell rehearsals this week......You get the idea....busy!
> 
> But my class that I normall have right now have taken a field trip to the UN in Geneva so I have a few minutes extra today where I can come on and say hello.
> 
> Non Scale Victory for me this week: I received a really nice solid red sweater for Christmas from my parents. When I tried it on when getting back to Switzerland in early January, it was too tight. BUT...For Valentine's DAy I needed something red to wear and I decided to give it a try. It fit...perfectly. And since it was not my typical baggy sweater style, a lot of people commented about how I was losing weight and looking good.  Ahhhhh that is a big boost in the encouragement department. I think it is my new favorite piece of clothing.
> 
> Well, if you recall I also mentioned earlier this week that I was gong to increase my calorie intake to try to plow through the stagnation that I found myself in. I did....and it worked. The numbers have started to go down again. So I encourage you all to count your calories if you are not doing so. We all know we need to eat less than what we were....but we often forget that we have to eat a minimum as well.  Whoever it was that recommended MyFitnessPal.....THANK YOU
> 
> Here's wishing you all a great Thursday!!!!!
> 
> Christopher



That mixture sounds delish for stuffed peppers I may try that myself.  You really do have one crazy week happening yowza.  What a great NSV to keep you motivated through all the craziness.  Great job.



pjlla said:


> QOTD for Thursday, February 16, 2012
> 
> Do you have "tips" that you would like to share with other busy, active, possibly-overwhelmed folks who are on this healthy journey?  Please list anywhere from 1 to 10 of your best tips!  The tips can involved quick meal ideas, ways to add extra exercise, or (my favorite) organizational and/or planning tips!
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> Pessimist or Optimist?
> 
> Black or Navy?
> 
> Chocolate or Chips?
> 
> Math or Spelling?
> 
> Outgoing or Shy?
> 
> Summer or Winter?
> 
> Night owl or Morning dove?
> 
> City or Country?



I really dont have any great tips because I am still figuring it out myself but a few I can think of.

Plan, Plan, Plan- make weekly meal charts, pack your lunch, make sure to keep a supply of healthy choices at home.  Schedule your workouts as if they are appointments and stick to them even when your busy and have a million other things to do.

Track your food- Using a journal or smart phone apps are so helpful.  You dont realize how much or how little your are eating and most times will be really surprised once you write it down.

Optimist
Black
Chocolate except during TOM than its Chips.
Math
Outgoing
Summer
I am in between a night owl and a morning person  My best times are 9am-9pm

Definitely a city girl


Ok well I need to finish my day here at work and then I will be off for a long weekend.


----------



## D73

D73 said:


> Still need to learn how to do the photos on here so you will have to accept a description.
> 
> Dijon Chicken Sliders
> 
> Ground Chicken 1/4 lb
> Onion medium
> Garlic 2 cloves
> Pickle 1 mediumto large
> Dijon Mustard 2 Tb
> Worchestershire Sauce 1 Tb
> 
> I finely chop the onion, garlic and pickle ( i have a quick and easy gadget to do this.) Then I mix all the ingredients together in a bowl. Season with Black Pepper and adjust the the mustard and Worchestershire to your taste preference.
> 
> Place by spoonful onto a griddle, turning once to ensure even and thorough cooking.
> 
> I have used this same mixture as a stuffing for peppers and simply cooked in the oven for 25 minutes at about 350° F.



To answer the question about what kind of pickles....I guess that would have to be a matter of preference. Here pickles come in one kind....in vinegar with some herbs. I MISS THE VARIETY IN THE USA.

Also I have not put them on little buns because they are not included as "on program" for my eating plan. But if small rolls are on your plan, I say go for it. Add a slice of tomato and lettuce and what a treat.  Now that I say that I may try these as filling for lettuce wraps too. YUMMY


----------



## D73

pjlla said:


> QOTD for Thursday, February 16, 2012
> 
> Do you have "tips" that you would like to share with other busy, active, possibly-overwhelmed folks who are on this healthy journey?  Please list anywhere from 1 to 10 of your best tips!  The tips can involved quick meal ideas, ways to add extra exercise, or (my favorite) organizational and/or planning tips!
> *
> 1)  PLAN your meals and exercise
> 
> 2)  Give up Elevators and Escalators. Use the stairs!!
> 
> 3)  Park at the far end of the lot when you go shopping....you'll never have to look for a place, you'll always be able to spot your car without needing to hit the door lock button on your key ring, and most importantly you will get an extra bit of exercise into your day
> 
> 4)  Reward and pamper yourself. Find non food ways to do this.
> 
> 5)  Set mini goals to help you stay focused on the way to the big goal
> 
> 6)  Surround yourself with supportive people.
> 
> 7)  Have a BACK UP or EMERGENCY PLAN for when things go pear shaped.
> 
> 8)  WANT IT! DREAM IT! BELIEVE IT! ACHIEVE IT!*



BONUS QOTD:  

Optimist

Black 

Chocolate (and believe me that can be a problem where I live)

Math

Outgoing or Shy  actually both....depends on the situation

Summer 

Night owl or Morning dove.....another both though eventually it catches up with me

City I guess....but not a huge megaopolis

.


----------



## jillbur

pjlla said:


> QOTD for Thursday, February 16, 2012
> 
> Do you have "tips" that you would like to share with other busy, active, possibly-overwhelmed folks who are on this healthy journey?  Please list anywhere from 1 to 10 of your best tips!  The tips can involved quick meal ideas, ways to add extra exercise, or (my favorite) organizational and/or planning tips!



1. Track every bit of food that passes your lips. If you have a smart phone, I suggest MyFitnessPal. If not, use a journal and keep it with you at all times!

2. Schedule your exercise on your calendar like appointments and even if you really, really don't want to workout, do it anyhow. Chances are once you get going, you'll be glad.

3. If you will be eating out, look up menus before you get there. Plan what you will eat and stick to it!

4. Reward yourself for your achievements!

5. For a quick lunch, I use Flat Out wraps. A little grilled chicken and/or veggies makes a quick, healthy lunch. Pair it with a yogurt or fruit!

6. Since lots of people are busy with kids, find an activity the whole family can enjoy, like bike riding or hiking. You'll burn calories and have a great family time. Or if your kids have activities, workout while they have practice/lessons. Walk the halls of a building or outside!

7. Make lists! Getting organized will help with your stress and time management. Plus, crossing things off your list will make you feel so good!

8. Plan menus for the week/month. You'll make less trips to the grocery store and won't be stuck starving with no idea what to make, or worse, urnning to a fast food place.

9. Try new recipes even if you think you or your family won't like it. There's tons of healthy recipes on the internet and HEALTHY TASTES GOOD!


Well, that's my advice of the things I've learned and practice!

Jill


----------



## my3princes

QOTD for Thursday, February 16, 2012

Do you have "tips" that you would like to share with other busy, active, possibly-overwhelmed folks who are on this healthy journey?  Please list anywhere from 1 to 10 of your best tips!  The tips can involved quick meal ideas, ways to add extra exercise, or (my favorite) organizational and/or planning tips![/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR]


My best tip is to plan ahead.  Get as much done the night before to prepare for the day ahead.  It is especially important if you are out of the house before anyone else gets up.  I rely on organization, schedules, notes to myself and asking for help.


BONUS QOTD:  

Pessimist or Optimist?  Optimist

Black or Navy?  Purple

Chocolate or Chips?  Chocolate

Math or Spelling?  Math, but I can't stand things spelled wrong

Outgoing or Shy?  Outgoing

Summer or Winter?  summer

Night owl or Morning dove?   Night Owl

City or Country?  Tropical Island...or country if I have to be


----------



## Mary•Poppins

pjlla said:


> QOTD for Thursday, February 16, 2012
> 
> Do you have "tips" that you would like to share with other busy, active, possibly-overwhelmed folks who are on this healthy journey?  Please list anywhere from 1 to 10 of your best tips!  The tips can involved quick meal ideas, ways to add extra exercise, or (my favorite) organizational and/or planning tips!
> 
> 1.  Exercise no matter what .... I have really been on a mission to get out everyday ....rain, sleet, sunshine ... and run or walk.  It has been great for my body ... but also for my spirit in general.  I have finally put MYSELF first!  And it feels good! ... and believe it or not ... it is good for all the people around me!
> 
> 2.  Document my food!  Ever since I have been using myfitnesspal ... I have had a lot of success.  When I ate a pack of HoHos (which I love) I had to ask myself, "Was that worth the whole hour I walked?"
> 
> 3.  And organization .... when I have a plan for meals, I am so good!
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> Pessimist or Optimist? Optimist
> 
> Black or Navy? Black
> 
> Chocolate or Chips? Chocolate and chips ... depends on the day ....
> 
> Math or Spelling?   Math ... even though I am a reading teacher ... I hate spelling!
> 
> Outgoing or Shy? Depends on the situation
> 
> Summer or Winter?  ... oooo I love them both for different reasons ...
> 
> Night owl or Morning dove? I would love to be a morning dove ... but, I am a night owl.
> 
> City or Country? Ugh ... I'm not sure!
> 
> Hmm these questions make me seem very fickle ...



I haven't had time to go back and read all the old posts the last few days.  Sorry Donald friends ... just a little overwhelmed with the musical program, work and the family.  But I will catch up this weekend!  I miss you all!  

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## pjlla

Evening all!  It was fun to read the different responses to today's bonus QOTD!  Deb, somehow I KNEW you'd come back with purple..... just like I would have come back with pink if I wasn't the one ASKING the question!  

I didn't do a lot of multi-quotes because so many of you answered in the body of the quote in your post.....it would have made this reply look kind of whacko.  

I hope everyone has terrific success on the scale tomorrow..... but if you don't, do you have a PLAN in mind for how you will handle the disappointment?  Are you thinking head to next week.... have any meals planned?  How will you be SUCCESSFUL this weekend with dinners out, family time, and maybe work??  

It has been a pleasure being your coach this week.  Things have been pretty quiet, so I hope that doesn't mean that folks are hiding away or falling off the group wagon!  I'm not sure who is up after me for coaching, but whomever you are, I look forward to chatting with you!!  

Off to watch some brainless television and just CHILL!  I have one more errand to run today (picking up DD from swim carpool in a few minutes) and then I will put on my jammies!  I did manage to get in 3 more 6 minute segments on the TM, plus one more 10 minute segment..... all wearing weight belt, ankle weights, and carrying weighted balls.  I think it helps keep my metabolism guessing when I can fit in things like that.  

TTYL..........................P


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

pjlla said:


> QOTD for Thursday, February 16, 2012
> Do you have "tips" that you would like to share with other busy, active, possibly-overwhelmed folks who are on this healthy journey?  Please list anywhere from 1 to 10 of your best tips!  The tips can involved quick meal ideas, ways to add extra exercise, or (my favorite) organizational and/or planning tips!
> BONUS QOTD:
> Pessimist or Optimist?
> Black or Navy?
> Chocolate or Chips?
> Math or Spelling?
> Outgoing or Shy?
> Summer or Winter?
> Night owl or Morning dove?
> City or Country?



Tips...One thing I've learned to do is to do walk-in-place type exercises when watching tv.  So easy to do when watching Biggest Loser, or whatever shows you may watch.  On commercials I'll go up and down the stairs.  I am always multi-tasking!!  Walk at kids practices.  

Bonus:  
Optimist!
Black
Chocolate, for sure!
Spelling
I'm somewhere in between outgoing and shy
I'll go with winter, because I hate to sweat.  
Morning Dove
Both!


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Week 7: Tomorrowland® Transit Authority PeopleMover

Last week, we focused on the basics. This week, we are going to continue with that theme while we focus on the changes we want to see in ourselves as we embrace our future. What better way to do that than in the spirit of the classic PeopleMover.

This weeks 4 Habits are:

1. It is not unheard of to fall off the wagon. I have had many a bad week. Many of my WISH BL friends would say that the next moment is the time to turn it around and then suggest that you start off by drinking a tall glass of water. This week, make your future even better as *your habit is to drink a total of 64 oz. of water during the day.* You can count up to 8 oz. of tea or coffee toward your total for the day.

2. Ive never met Mr. Tom Morrow, but Im guessing hes a pretty healthy man for his age. I have a hunch that he was big into journaling what he ate. Research (and you cant argue with research) says that journaling is essential for weight loss. Im going on another hunch that it is also essential for maintenance. In your future you will be maintaining, so *this week, write down everything you eat as well as the portion size.* (Example: ½ cup of plain uncooked oatmeal, cooked in ½ cup of nonfat milk, with 1 tablespoon of walnuts and 1 teaspoon of brown sugar)

3. One goal I have for my future is to have as few (or no) medical conditions as possible. My biggest concern is heart disease. Im also worried about diabetes and it doesnt help that Ive heard about the dangers of having both. Exercise, as the research says, can help with both before and after diagnosis. *This week, your habit is to exercise each day.* There is no minimum amount of time this week. The goal is to simply engage in purposeful movement for a sustained period of time that satisfies you. 

4. The WDW website states that this attraction is environmentally friendly. We all know how much discussion there has been about the future with our current waste level, etc. *This week, you habit is to do something environmentally-friendly each day.* Inspired by Pamela (pjlla)

Mini-Challenges

1. Since weve started this challenge, Ive encouraged you to write about yourself. Weve also talked a lot about goals on the threads. This week, *just think about the future. This should be relaxing*

2. This is another think about mini-challenge. This attraction was built above Tomorrowland,® and according to the WDW website, is considered mass transit. Where I live, there is limited mass transit and that has been one of the things making the news lately. *Think about the mass transit options, if any, where you live and whether or not using it/them is feasible.*

Please feel free to PM me with any questions or ask on the thread. Have a great week everyone!


----------



## amykathleen2005

pjlla said:


> QOTD for Thursday, February 16, 2012
> 
> Do you have "tips" that you would like to share with other busy, active, possibly-overwhelmed folks who are on this healthy journey?  Please list anywhere from 1 to 10 of your best tips!  The tips can involved quick meal ideas, ways to add extra exercise, or (my favorite) organizational and/or planning tips!
> 
> Hmmm. I would say:
> 1. Get an app to track your calories so you don't forget what little bits you've eaten through out the day.
> 2. Pack your lunch for work. If you have a healthy lunch packed you save time finding something and you already know that it will fit in your diet because you made it.
> 3. I love pseudo quesadillas. Just take a whole wheat tortilla (although my husband insists he has flour ones....can't win them all, lol), put in some reduced fat shredded cheese and stick in the microwave for about a minute. Then eat with salsa. Low calorie, high fiber and FAST.
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> Pessimist or Optimist? Depends on my mood, lol
> 
> Black or Navy? Navy
> 
> Chocolate or Chips? Can I have both? lol chocolate
> 
> Math or Spelling? I teach Language Arts, so spelling
> 
> Outgoing or Shy? Shy
> 
> Summer or Winter? Fall
> 
> Night owl or Morning dove? Night owl
> 
> City or Country? City with country getaways.



Also back on track after iron issues and mild Valentine's pigout.


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Results Week 6: Pamper Week/Adventureland
> 
> *Congratulations to all our participants!*
> 
> *Team Mickey had 6 participants:
> *cclovesdis
> GaRain
> glass1/2fll
> KDIPIAZZ
> MelindaRuns
> myweegirls
> 
> *Team Donald had 8 participants:*
> 4HOLIDAYS
> belledreamer
> D73
> jillbur
> luvpoohandcompany
> Mary▪Poppins
> ougrad86
> 
> *Team Donald is the team winner for HH Week 2! Congratulations!
> 
> Congratulations to KDIPIAZZ all 7/7 points!
> 
> Congratulations to 4HOLIDAYS, belledreamer, D73, jillbur, luvpoohandcompany, and ougrad86 for earning all 7/7 points!
> 
> For Week 6: Adventureland, I have a Pamper Prize for Team Donald Participant luvpoohandcompany. Please PM me your address and I will mail out your prize as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> Please let me know if I made any mistakes. My inbox and I have not been getting along well lately. *


*

Hmmm, I could have sworn I sent my results in...I'll check my box, but it has been giving me issues also *


----------



## belledreamer

pjlla said:


> QOTD for Thursday, February 16, 2012
> 
> Do you have "tips" that you would like to share with other busy, active, possibly-overwhelmed folks who are on this healthy journey?  Please list anywhere from 1 to 10 of your best tips!  The tips can involved quick meal ideas, ways to add extra exercise, or (my favorite) organizational and/or planning tips!



There's really nothing I could add to this list that hasn't been said already.  Everyone has had such good responses, so I think I'll just agree with everyone and say "Ditto!" 

BONUS QOTD:


Pessimist or Optimist? I try to be an Optimist as much as possible, but the Pessimist in me does raise its head every once in a while.

Black or Navy? Black

Chocolate or Chips? Chocolate!!

Math or Spelling? I have to pick one?!  I hate both of them... 

Outgoing or Shy? Usually shy.

Summer or Winter? Winter

Night owl or Morning dove? Night Owl.  I usually get my 2nd wind about 9pm.

City or Country?  I like a mixture of both.

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

Really good day today.  Got all my things done and got an hour workout in too.  I joined MyFitnessPal today to try and figure my calorie intake a little more accurately and I was really surprised.  After entering in ALL my food and exercise for the day, I'm just over 1,300 calories for the day and according to the site, I could still eat 700 more calories and still be on track! 

Don't think I'll eat something with that many calories, but I have been craving a little something sweet for the past few days, so I think a little dessert might be in order for tonight.  Plus the kitchen's clean and everything's done for the day; maybe I can even curl up with the cat and watch a movie too!  Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory is on TV right now, but I don't think watching a movie with a chocolate waterfall is the best idea... 

Hope everyone has a happy weigh-in tomorrow!


----------



## amykathleen2005

belledreamer said:


> There's really nothing I could add to this list that hasn't been said already.  Everyone has had such good responses, so I think I'll just agree with everyone and say "Ditto!"
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> 
> Pessimist or Optimist? I try to be an Optimist as much as possible, but the Pessimist in me does raise its head every once in a while.
> 
> Black or Navy? Black
> 
> Chocolate or Chips? Chocolate!!
> 
> Math or Spelling? I have to pick one?!  I hate both of them...
> 
> Outgoing or Shy? Usually shy.
> 
> Summer or Winter? Winter
> 
> Night owl or Morning dove? Night Owl.  I usually get my 2nd wind about 9pm.
> 
> City or Country?  I like a mixture of both.
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> Really good day today.  Got all my things done and got an hour workout in too.  I joined MyFitnessPal today to try and figure my calorie intake a little more accurately and I was really surprised.  After entering in ALL my food and exercise for the day, I'm just over 1,300 calories for the day and according to the site, I could still eat 700 more calories and still be on track!
> 
> Don't think I'll eat something with that many calories, but I have been craving a little something sweet for the past few days, so I think a little dessert might be in order for tonight.  Plus the kitchen's clean and everything's done for the day; maybe I can even curl up with the cat and watch a movie too!  Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory is on TV right now, but I don't think watching a movie with a chocolate waterfall is the best idea...
> 
> Hope everyone has a happy weigh-in tomorrow!



I'm amykathleen2005 on MyFitnessPal if you want a friend!


----------



## Leitadala

pjlla said:


> QOTD for Thursday, February 16, 2012
> 
> Do you have "tips" that you would like to share with other busy, active, possibly-overwhelmed folks who are on this healthy journey?  Please list anywhere from 1 to 10 of your best tips!  The tips can involved quick meal ideas, ways to add extra exercise, or (my favorite) organizational and/or planning tips!
> 1)  I take time each week to meal plan for the week and then pre-track (in MyFitnessPal).  This gives me a good idea ahead of time if I can really "afford" to have that extra snack or go out for lunch.
> 2)  When I start getting burned out of one sort of work out (spin class or boot camp, for example) I change it up.  Right now I'm doing weights and elliptical machine but I'm getting burned out of that so my next few weeks will probably be back with my workout videos!
> 3)  I try to never turn down an offer to work out.  All of my friends and co-workers know I'm into fitness, so I say "yes" to every invite I get (unless I have an extenuating circumstance).  I end up having lots of fun working out and having fun with friends while we play squash, ice skate, or just chat on the treadmill!
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> Pessimist or Optimist?  Optimist!
> 
> Black or Navy?  Black
> 
> Chocolate or Chips?  Hands down, Chocolate
> 
> Math or Spelling?  I'm pretty bad at both, but I guess I use spelling more than math nowadays
> 
> Outgoing or Shy?  Very Shy
> 
> Summer or Winter?  Summer
> 
> Night owl or Morning dove?  Night Owl
> 
> City or Country?  Country





belledreamer said:


> Really good day today.  Got all my things done and got an hour workout in too.  I joined MyFitnessPal today to try and figure my calorie intake a little more accurately and I was really surprised.  After entering in ALL my food and exercise for the day, I'm just over 1,300 calories for the day and according to the site, I could still eat 700 more calories and still be on track!


I LOVE MyFitnessPal!  I love the app since I can scan barcodes into it, but I like the online tracker because it's easier to enter.  It's been my best healthy-lifestyle tool ever!

*******************************

It was a long day today!  The hours on the clock at work couldn't go any slower.  Good thing I got my morning workout in because my ice skating buddy canceled on our lunchtime skate!  TGIF tomorrow... and I'm going to go to bed now so it doesn't feel so horrible to roll out of bed at 6am to work out tomorrow!  Hope everyone has a great Friday!


----------



## trinaweena

I miss all ya'll!! I think about you guys all the time but find no time to come check up on how you all are doing.  This semester has been keeping me very busy!  Here's an update

- Still consistantly losing about a pound a week.  Finally got under 140lbs! I've been getting some comments from co workers who hardly see me anymore about how skinny I look. One co worker said "you need to eat a sandwhich!"  I've thought about it and I will say I'm much happier with my weight but still hate my stomach.  I can't say I'm truly happy at the weight I'm at right now, but I'm getting there!

- having said that, diet is not so great. I haven't tracked a calorie in forever, my meals are eradic at best, and I don't know so much about nutritious either.  My stomach aches have been better and I'm going with lactose free and that really seems to be helping. I had a stomach last sunday but I also accidently had something with dairy in it so im thinking its connected.  I'm finding lactose free to be frustrating as hell, but im slowly learning. I'm thinking about looking into lactose pills for some big events i have coming up, including a wedding cake testing for my best friend, and the cruise

- I excersize maybe once a week right now, if that. I am walking all over campus though. I keep saying next week will be better I will have more time, but then its just another assignment that takes precidence. i know i have to make time for me, but I also have to make time for A's.  I'm also finding myself very frustrated with running in the cold.  I just hate the cold, and running seems to be the only form of excersize i want to do. I hate the treadmill and as it warms up i hope i will find less excuses for not going on my runs. 

- I am looking into study abroad programs.  I've always wanted to study abroad and never had the chance, and I know if I never do it i will regret it forever.  I couldn't do a semester because I couldn't leave my dogs for that long, but I am looking at some summer programs.  It would have to be next summer since I don't technically have a GPA right now (transfered in) but I am looking at one in London, and also in Germany. I am leaning towards London because I've loved the UK since I was a teenager and I'm familiar with the culture and I would love to be able to see all the history that London has to offer.  Also Germany has the language barrier.  But Germany has a huge historical aspect that would really intersest me, since my focus will most likely be European history.  (The london one also has a weekend trip to Paris!!) But as with anything, money is a big issue.  I talked to my parents and they are open to it except for the money.  It's something we are going to look into. I know if I don't do it, I will regret it for the rest of my life so I hope I can find a way.

- School is tough, and the number one reason why I can never check in! I am doing a research paper for my history class (that is the whole class actually) and my topic is Danish Resistance Movement and the Rescue of the Danish Jews in World War II, but I have yet to come up with a research question, and finiding primary sources that are not in German is proving really difficult.  I'm glad I have all semsester but I need to have most of my research done by spring break which is soon (march).  This weekend I have spanish homework, a spanish test to study for, a consumer culture paper to finish, a book to read, and a paper to start for my politics class which will be fun cause i am politically ignorant and basically know nothing.  Plus we are celebrating valentines day. 

I should make an effort to go to the library tomorrow after work, so I dont get distracted. 

I hope everyone is doing well, I will try to check in this week, but it looks like another busy week as usual. Miss you all!


----------



## amykathleen2005

trinaweena said:


> - I am looking into study abroad programs.  I've always wanted to study abroad and never had the chance, and I know if I never do it i will regret it forever.  I couldn't do a semester because I couldn't leave my dogs for that long, but I am looking at some summer programs.  It would have to be next summer since I don't technically have a GPA right now (transfered in) but I am looking at one in London, and also in Germany. I am leaning towards London because I've loved the UK since I was a teenager and I'm familiar with the culture and I would love to be able to see all the history that London has to offer.  Also Germany has the language barrier.  But Germany has a huge historical aspect that would really intersest me, since my focus will most likely be European history.  (The london one also has a weekend trip to Paris!!) But as with anything, money is a big issue.  I talked to my parents and they are open to it except for the money.  It's something we are going to look into. I know if I don't do it, I will regret it for the rest of my life so I hope I can find a way.



You absolutely should study abroad. Quick story: My husband studied aboard at my college (Baldwin Wallace College) from his school in England. He meant to stay a semester but between enjoying the school and meeting me he decided to stay a year. Then I got the chance to study abroad at his university in England (York St. John University) for a semester.  (I had actually planned to study abroad in England before I met him, so it was a bit of a good coincidence.)

All in all such a great experience. Ignoring that I got a husband out of the deal, you can really get in depth with the people and the culture. You will meet new friends, try new foods, get to see all the attractions and it is relatively cheap considering how much a trip would cost. I say it is a once in a lifetime opportunity that should not be missed, you never really have another chance to take that long of a trip and you will always wish you did it if you didn't. 

In terms of cost, for my college if you went to one of their sister schools you paid your regular tuition room and board to your home school and it was a straight exchange so you had all food, board and tuition paid for at the exchange school (trips, airplane tickets and weekend food extra). I would say that London is a pretty expensive place to live, if you would be interested I bet it would be lots cheaper to go somewhere in England outside of London.  You can go in by train to visit if you want to.

Please PM if you have any questions!!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Still very much behind on schoolwork so not able to read through everything right now, but luckily tomorrow night and this weekend I will finally get to relax some and catch up.



pjlla said:


> QOTD for Wed., Feb. 15, 2012
> 
> Using photos and/or descriptions, tell us about one of your favorite HEALTHY, WEIGHT-LOSS-JOURNEY WORTHY foods!  Remember, we want to be DROOLING by the end of your description and BEGGING for the recipe!
> 
> 
> Bonus QOTD:
> 
> What little bit of silly DISNEY do you have in your life every day?  A piece of jewelry?  A sticker on your journal?  Do tell!
> 
> 
> Sorry I was MIA yesterday.  I'm off to read and reply!.................P



Scrambled tofu and hash browns. If you don't like tofu this might not be appetizing but I absolutely love it!
Tofu:
Nasoya cubed tofu, half a block.
1/2 tsp turmeric
Some agave maple syrup
1/2 cups of chopped spinach
Cayenne Pepper
Frozen pepper (any kind!)
1 tbsp vegan/regular butter.

Put tofu in pan with vegan butter and cook for about 2-4 minutes, throw in all ingredients and cook until brown. It's pretty simple!

Hash browns:
1 grated potato (or 1 cup frozen hash browns)
1 tbsp vegan/regular butter
1/2 tsp garlic powder
Cayenne Pepper
Some agave maple syrup
Optional: 1/4 cup Vegan or regular cheese

Put hash browns in seperate pan with butter to cook for a few minutes, throw in rest of ingredients and cook until brown. This combined with the tofu is delicious and incredibly filling.

Bonus: My room is completely disney. I wear disney shirts, listen to disney music, my life is pretty much all disney all the time. 



pjlla said:


> QOTD for Thursday, February 16, 2012
> 
> Do you have "tips" that you would like to share with other busy, active, possibly-overwhelmed folks who are on this healthy journey?  Please list anywhere from 1 to 10 of your best tips!  The tips can involved quick meal ideas, ways to add extra exercise, or (my favorite) organizational and/or planning tips!



1. Plan your meals the day before. I like to cook my breakfast and lunch the night before Mondays and Wednesdays because I am so busy. That way I can grab a healthy breakfast fast and have a lunch to throw in my bags as soon as I get ready to leave! Plus if you can add all your calories up the day before, you can leave room for snacks and know your intake already!

2. Write everything down! Counting calories is a must for me now because it makes me mindful of what I eat. Even if you don't count them, knowing everything you eat is a good idea.

Pretty much what everyone else said!

---
Today I had another 3 mile run and do you ever have those days when you just feel like you conquered Mt. Everest?  When you realize that you can do anything you want to do and you see so much progress? That's how I felt today. 

Even though my day was mostly uneventful I spent most of it doing hours of math (arg, math!), I was so exhausted. I finally finished all my math homework and by that time it was 8:15 PM. I was so not enthused to get on the TM, but my mom really encouraged me and so I hopped on. 

I cannot believe it, but I made it 3 miles in 38:43. That is the fastest I have ever ran 3 miles and I ran probably 2.5 of it, that comes out to about 13 minute mile!!!  I don't think I've ever been so proud of myself! I think the problem I am having with some runs is that I push myself really hard on the days when I'm feeling powerful and then I have not recovered by the time the next run comes around. But I am going to start accepting that it is okay to walk half of a run if I really try hard on the days when I'm feeling better. I just can't believe that just a couple months ago I couldn't run for more than 5 minutes and now I can run almost 30 minutes straight!!

It may sound cheesy but as I was stretching I was thinking about how I am going to feel after the half marathon. I started thinking of a "victory speech", you know, the ones where you tell the story of where you started and how you made it to where you are now?  I actually sat down at my computer and started creating my own victory speech.  It may sound a little crazy, but it is so motivating! I think it will help to save it to my computer and when I'm feeling discouraged I can pull it up and remind myself of my goal.

Sorry, little long speech tonight. This is one of the biggest victories I have had...maybe ever! I hope you all had a WONDERFUL day today and I will be back soon to catch up with everyone!


----------



## D73

Good Morning Donalds.

We have made it to the end of another week and based on the boards we have all been really busy with our lives. But big thanks to all of you for for keeping up the support and especially to PAMELA for her thought provoking questions and coaching.

I am pleased to report a 3.6 pound loss this week and  getting into the 200's!!!

I was worried about this earlier in the week but can't emphasize enough how much the calorie counting and ensuring to eat enough can be. Makes a believer out of me. *MyFitnessPal* It's free, convenient and helps you stay on track!!! JUST GET IT!! On your computer, on your iPhone or iPad, or all of them!

Have a great day and I look forward to hearing about the success you have all had this week.

Christopher


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Good morning everyone. Hope all goes well for you at weigh-in today
After maintaining last week I lost 1lb this week! Initially I was a bit disappointed but then I remembered the wee poem someone (?Janis) posted early on about "1LB never wanting to be lost " so feel better to have at least lost something!!
I know you guys dont use stones as a measurement but I'm now 11 stone so another 1lb off next week means I'm in the 10s which I cant wait for My ultimate life-time goal is to be 9and a half stone (133lbs) but thats a while away just now. My goal for this challengeis to lose 20 lbs and today brings me to 13 lost

Thanks Pamela for coaching last week
Good luck today everyone


----------



## donac

Good Friday morning.  we finally made it to Friday. 

I have an inservice day today so no students but classes for us.   I am going in early to get some things done for next week.  

I have a meeting tonight and tomorrow for costumes.  It is time for the big rush.  Opening night is in 3 weeks.  Lots of fitting to do and finish up.  It is going to be close. 

I have been so busy at school the marking period.  The school is letting the parents the ability to see students grades on line.  I spent a great deal of time making sure that the grades are in as quickly as possible but that is taking a lot of time.  I have to get a system going. 

Thanks Pamela for being our coach this week.  You had some great questions.  Welcome Jill I am sure your questions willl be just as great. 

Off to get some things done before I leave. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## D73

luvpoohandcompany said:


> Good morning everyone. Hope all goes well for you at weigh-in today
> After maintaining last week I lost 1lb this week! Initially I was a bit disappointed but then I remembered the wee poem someone (?Janis) posted early on about "1LB never wanting to be lost " so feel better to have at least lost something!!
> I know you guys dont use stones as a measurement but I'm now 11 stone so another 1lb off next week means I'm in the 10s which I cant wait for My ultimate life-time goal is to be 9and a half stone (133lbs) but thats a while away just now. My goal for this challengeis to lose 20 lbs and today brings me to 13 lost
> 
> Thanks Pamela for coaching last week
> Good luck today everyone



Well done! 

I don't use stone for measurements but I understand the conversion and talk about stone with my UK colleagues. So I can relate to your progress. Super!!

Christopher


----------



## jillbur

*Thank you Pamela for coaching last week!*You rock!

I am Jill and I will be your coach this week! I'll tell you a little bit about myself. I am 35 years old, married, and have two boys (8 & 5). We live in beautiful western PA (so beautiful we rarely see the sun). I am a teacher (in my 12th year) at an alternative ed program for disruptive youth (some kids are court ordered to be there, others have been sent from schools for behavior reasons). Some days I love my job, but others I want to strangle someone (teenage boys can be a challenge lol)! 

I found the BL Fall challenge and joined right in. I started gaining wieght in  college and gained more while in a bad relationship. After I met my husband and had DS8 (who weighed 10 lbs 9 oz at birth), I decided I better get healthy to keep up with a toddler. I joined the gym and ate healthier and lost about 40 lbs. After DS5 came along, I was having a hard time finding time to exercise and almost 30 lbs crept back on in those 5 years. I've lost almost 20 of that 30 and I am finding this last 10-ish pounds to be difficult! Having the BL challenge has held me accountable and I love all the support!

So, I am excited and a tad nervous about coaching this week. I thought I would go with a theme (inspired by CC's HH) and some health related questions and "some just for fun" questions.  

*Reminder~send in those weights!!* The teams are slowing down a bit and we are all very busy people. We have to stay focused and stay on track! Also, if you haven't participated in the Healthy Habits, I highly suggest it. It's extra motivation (especially if you are a competetive person) and good for you!

Be right back with the QOTD!

Jill


----------



## jillbur

QOTD~Friday

Todays's theme is the movie Cars

Lightning McQueen likes speed. How about you? Have you ever done any extreme sports, or something that was extreme for you? Or, are any on your "bucket list?" If you have, which sport(s) did you try and did you like it? If you have one on your "bucket list," which one and why?


----------



## mikamah

Good Friday Morning Donalds!!!

Hope you all are well and happy with weighin today!!  Congrats to all the losers already posting!!  Nice work.  

I haven't read back yet, but I have a 3 day weekend ahead with no major plans except for being on call sat and sun, so I should have plenty of dis time.

I love the wagon analogy, and I haven't fallen completely out of it this week, but I've hung off the side a few times, so today is time to get right back in and stay in for the long haul.  

Thank you *Pamela* for coaching this week and all the fun questions.  I do plan to catch up and answer them.  

Welcome* Jill* as this weeks coach!!  Thank you for coaching.  It is a lot of fun, and I also find it very motivating.  Maybe I need to coach another week to keep myself in the wagon.

Have a wonderful day everyone!!


----------



## D73

Thanks Jill for stepping up to be the coach this week!



jillbur said:


> QOTD~Friday
> 
> Todays's theme is the movie Cars
> 
> Lightning McQueen likes speed. How about you? Have you ever done any extreme sports, or something that was extreme for you? Or, are any on your "bucket list?" If you have, which sport(s) did you try and did you like it? If you have one on your "bucket list," which one and why?



I had the opportunity to do the Ride Along experience at the Richard Petty Speedway that sits in the parking lot at Magic Kingdom. Once I squeezed my fat *** through the window (yes just like the Dukes of Hazzard) and buckled in we were off. Scary at first especially since my first car accident was sliding through a curve in the road due to wet pavement. The curves freaked me out at that speed. But by lap 3 I was relaxing and enjoying it which of course was the about the time the whole thing was finishing.

I have always thought about sky diving but have never found anyone to go with me. I feel this is and experience that should be shared. But I also am not so sure about the feeling of being up in the air like that. So I am taking a baby step and trying some para-sailing. I signed up for it on Castaway Cay during my upcoming cruise. This way I can get a  new experience as well as try out what it is like to be suspended in air from a large piece of canvas, all the while remaining tethered to the boat.

Christopher


----------



## lisah0711

Hello *TEAM DONALD*! 

Just popping in to wish my friend *Shawn* a very, very happy birthday!  

*Pamela,* loved your questions this week and *Jill* I love how you have a theme for your QOTD.  We've had some great twists on the QOTD this challenge and that is wonderful.  

Good luck on your weigh-ins!  Can't wait until we are all on one thread again!


----------



## ChelleyB

D73 said:


> Good Morning Donalds.
> 
> We have made it to the end of another week and based on the boards we have all been really busy with our lives. But big thanks to all of you for for keeping up the support and especially to PAMELA for her thought provoking questions and coaching.
> 
> I am pleased to report a 3.6 pound loss this week and  getting into the 200's!!!
> 
> Christopher



Congratulations, Christopher!!  That's great!  



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Good morning everyone. Hope all goes well for you at weigh-in today
> After maintaining last week I lost 1lb this week! Initially I was a bit disappointed but then I remembered the wee poem someone (?Janis) posted early on about "1LB never wanting to be lost " so feel better to have at least lost something!!
> I know you guys dont use stones as a measurement but I'm now 11 stone so another 1lb off next week means I'm in the 10s which I cant wait for My ultimate life-time goal is to be 9and a half stone (133lbs) but thats a while away just now. My goal for this challengeis to lose 20 lbs and today brings me to 13 lost
> 
> Thanks Pamela for coaching last week
> Good luck today everyone



Congrats on the loss!!! 



donac said:


> Good Friday morning.  we finally made it to Friday.
> 
> I have an inservice day today so no students but classes for us.   I am going in early to get some things done for next week.
> 
> I have a meeting tonight and tomorrow for costumes.  It is time for the big rush.  Opening night is in 3 weeks.  Lots of fitting to do and finish up.  It is going to be close.
> 
> I have been so busy at school the marking period.  The school is letting the parents the ability to see students grades on line.  I spent a great deal of time making sure that the grades are in as quickly as possible but that is taking a lot of time.  I have to get a system going.
> 
> Thanks Pamela for being our coach this week.  You had some great questions.  Welcome Jill I am sure your questions willl be just as great.
> 
> Off to get some things done before I leave.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Have a good day and hope everything goes smoothly with fittings and such 



jillbur said:


> QOTD~Friday
> 
> Todays's theme is the movie Cars
> 
> Lightning McQueen likes speed. How about you? Have you ever done any extreme sports, or something that was extreme for you? Or, are any on your "bucket list?" If you have, which sport(s) did you try and did you like it? If you have one on your "bucket list," which one and why?



I've gone white water canoeing.  That's fun!  Just class 1-3 rapids, but it got my heart a pumping!!  I would love to try ski jumping.  I know it's not an extreme sport - but it looks like a lot of fun! 

Thanks for coaching last week, Pamela.  
Welcome, Coach Jill! 

I had a great first week of weight loss - 4.6lbs!!  The first week is always big for me.  I'll probably settle down to 1-2 lbs next week.  But a very exciting and encouraging first weigh in - I'm pumped!! 

Happy Friday, everyone!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

trinaweena said:


> - I am looking into study abroad programs.  I've always wanted to study abroad and never had the chance, and I know if I never do it i will regret it forever.  I couldn't do a semester because I couldn't leave my dogs for that long, but I am looking at some summer programs.  It would have to be next summer since I don't technically have a GPA right now (transfered in) but I am looking at one in London, and also in Germany. I am leaning towards London because I've loved the UK since I was a teenager and I'm familiar with the culture and I would love to be able to see all the history that London has to offer.  Also Germany has the language barrier.  But Germany has a huge historical aspect that would really intersest me, since my focus will most likely be European history.  (The london one also has a weekend trip to Paris!!) But as with anything, money is a big issue.  I talked to my parents and they are open to it except for the money.  It's something we are going to look into. I know if I don't do it, I will regret it for the rest of my life so I hope I can find a way.



I always say live life so you have no regrets. I hope u can figure out a way to do it. That would be a wonderful experience.



::Snow_White:: said:


> I cannot believe it, but I made it 3 miles in 38:43. That is the fastest I have ever ran 3 miles and I ran probably 2.5 of it, that comes out to about 13 minute mile!!!  I don't think I've ever been so proud of myself! I think the problem I am having with some runs is that I push myself really hard on the days when I'm feeling powerful and then I have not recovered by the time the next run comes around. But I am going to start accepting that it is okay to walk half of a run if I really try hard on the days when I'm feeling better. I just can't believe that just a couple months ago I couldn't run for more than 5 minutes and now I can run almost 30 minutes straight!!
> 
> It may sound cheesy but as I was stretching I was thinking about how I am going to feel after the half marathon. I started thinking of a "victory speech", you know, the ones where you tell the story of where you started and how you made it to where you are now?  I actually sat down at my computer and started creating my own victory speech.  It may sound a little crazy, but it is so motivating! I think it will help to save it to my computer and when I'm feeling discouraged I can pull it up and remind myself of my goal.
> 
> Sorry, little long speech tonight. This is one of the biggest victories I have had...maybe ever! I hope you all had a WONDERFUL day today and I will be back soon to catch up with everyone!



Awesome job kayla.



D73 said:


> Good Morning Donalds.
> 
> We have made it to the end of another week and based on the boards we have all been really busy with our lives. But big thanks to all of you for for keeping up the support and especially to PAMELA for her thought provoking questions and coaching.
> 
> I am pleased to report a 3.6 pound loss this week and  getting into the 200's!!!
> 
> I was worried about this earlier in the week but can't emphasize enough how much the calorie counting and ensuring to eat enough can be. Makes a believer out of me. *MyFitnessPal* It's free, convenient and helps you stay on track!!! JUST GET IT!! On your computer, on your iPhone or iPad, or all of them!
> 
> Have a great day and I look forward to hearing about the success you have all had this week.
> 
> Christopher



Great job on the loss this week.



jillbur said:


> *Thank you Pamela for coaching last week!*You rock!
> 
> I am Jill and I will be your coach this week! I'll tell you a little bit about myself. I am 35 years old, married, and have two boys (8 & 5). We live in beautiful western PA (so beautiful we rarely see the sun). I am a teacher (in my 12th year) at an alternative ed program for disruptive youth (some kids are court ordered to be there, others have been sent from schools for behavior reasons). Some days I love my job, but others I want to strangle someone (teenage boys can be a challenge lol)!
> 
> I found the BL Fall challenge and joined right in. I started gaining wieght in  college and gained more while in a bad relationship. After I met my husband and had DS8 (who weighed 10 lbs 9 oz at birth), I decided I better get healthy to keep up with a toddler. I joined the gym and ate healthier and lost about 40 lbs. After DS5 came along, I was having a hard time finding time to exercise and almost 30 lbs crept back on in those 5 years. I've lost almost 20 of that 30 and I am finding this last 10-ish pounds to be difficult! Having the BL challenge has held me accountable and I love all the support!
> 
> So, I am excited and a tad nervous about coaching this week. I thought I would go with a theme (inspired by CC's HH) and some health related questions and "some just for fun" questions.
> 
> *Reminder~send in those weights!!* The teams are slowing down a bit and we are all very busy people. We have to stay focused and stay on track! Also, if you haven't participated in the Healthy Habits, I highly suggest it. It's extra motivation (especially if you are a competetive person) and good for you!
> 
> Be right back with the QOTD!
> 
> Jill



Hi jill and thanks for being our coach this week



jillbur said:


> QOTD~Friday
> 
> Todays's theme is the movie Cars
> 
> Lightning McQueen likes speed. How about you? Have you ever done any extreme sports, or something that was extreme for you? Or, are any on your "bucket list?" If you have, which sport(s) did you try and did you like it? If you have one on your "bucket list," which one and why?



I am definitely not a thrill seeker so no extreme sports for me. Although once i did go on a ride at the shore. You laid in a harness and got lifted up about 50 ft in the air and then pulled a rip cord and went flying through the air. Thats about as good as it gets for me.

Thanks to coach pamela for this past week. You did a great job! 

I am so thrilled to be off today and i am using today to get myself back in order. I am making a dinner plan for the next 2 wks and the boys and i will be going to the farmers market and the grocery store.

I have been like kathy this wk. I haven fell off the wagon but im definitely hanging on the side and the scale is a perfect representative of that.

So im off to get started. Talk to ya's later


----------



## amykathleen2005

jillbur said:


> QOTD~Friday
> 
> Today's theme is the movie Cars
> 
> Lightning McQueen likes speed. How about you? Have you ever done any extreme sports, or something that was extreme for you? Or, are any on your "bucket list?" If you have, which sport(s) did you try and did you like it? If you have one on your "bucket list," which one and why?



I have been white water rafting(fun but gashed my knee open), done a high ropes course (fun but scary) and been rappelling(also fun but scary). Nothing crazy extreme but fun.


----------



## Zoesmama03

Lurking about just wanted to say hello to all those I've challeneged with before.    I've had a broken computer for months.  I finally got it fixed and a HUGE upgrade.  Found this site to be EXTREMELY slow compared to any others but just editing options I cut down from all posts to only the past 75 days worth and its so much faster.  I may rejoin in the challenge at some point. Just back to tracking my food on myfitnesspal semi-regularly this past week.  Now to get some daily(or near so) exercise going again.  I've been really really enjoying The dance Wii games.  We have Michael Jackson The Experience and Just Dance 3 and it just doesn't seem like I'm working out because its fun and I don't realize all the time that has passed.  We will all do 3 hours and not even feel bored with it.  And I work up a great sweat. 

Hope you are all well and shrinking nicely.


----------



## Disneyluvr

Hi there Team! I haven't been checking in lately because the boards were moving so slow and when they finally picked up my computer at home died! So now the boards are fixed, my home computer is fixed and all I need now is for me to be fixed 

I have had a really tough time the last few weeks! I had 2 weeks of gains and luckily this week was a draw, no loose-no gain. I am working hard for next week to be a loss again!


----------



## pjlla

cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Week 7: Tomorrowland® Transit Authority PeopleMover
> 
> Last week, we focused on the basics. This week, we are going to continue with that theme while we focus on the changes we want to see in ourselves as we embrace our future. What better way to do that than in the spirit of the classic PeopleMover.
> 
> This weeks 4 Habits are:
> 
> 1. It is not unheard of to fall off the wagon. I have had many a bad week. Many of my WISH BL friends would say that the next moment is the time to turn it around and then suggest that you start off by drinking a tall glass of water. This week, make your future even better as *your habit is to drink a total of 64 oz. of water during the day.* You can count up to 8 oz. of tea or coffee toward your total for the day.
> 
> 2. Ive never met Mr. Tom Morrow, but Im guessing hes a pretty healthy man for his age. I have a hunch that he was big into journaling what he ate. Research (and you cant argue with research) says that journaling is essential for weight loss. Im going on another hunch that it is also essential for maintenance. In your future you will be maintaining, so *this week, write down everything you eat as well as the portion size.* (Example: ½ cup of plain uncooked oatmeal, cooked in ½ cup of nonfat milk, with 1 tablespoon of walnuts and 1 teaspoon of brown sugar)
> 
> 3. One goal I have for my future is to have as few (or no) medical conditions as possible. My biggest concern is heart disease. Im also worried about diabetes and it doesnt help that Ive heard about the dangers of having both. Exercise, as the research says, can help with both before and after diagnosis. *This week, your habit is to exercise each day.* There is no minimum amount of time this week. The goal is to simply engage in purposeful movement for a sustained period of time that satisfies you.
> 
> 4. The WDW website states that this attraction is environmentally friendly. We all know how much discussion there has been about the future with our current waste level, etc. *This week, you habit is to do something environmentally-friendly each day.* Inspired by Pamela (pjlla)
> 
> Mini-Challenges
> 
> 1. Since weve started this challenge, Ive encouraged you to write about yourself. Weve also talked a lot about goals on the threads. This week, *just think about the future. This should be relaxing*
> 
> 2. This is another think about mini-challenge. This attraction was built above Tomorrowland,® and according to the WDW website, is considered mass transit. Where I live, there is limited mass transit and that has been one of the things making the news lately. *Think about the mass transit options, if any, where you live and whether or not using it/them is feasible.*
> 
> Please feel free to PM me with any questions or ask on the thread. Have a great week everyone!



LOVE the TTA!  We always take a ride or two.  And glad I could offer some inspiration!!



belledreamer said:


> There's really nothing I could add to this list that hasn't been said already.  Everyone has had such good responses, so I think I'll just agree with everyone and say "Ditto!"
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> 
> Pessimist or Optimist? I try to be an Optimist as much as possible, but the Pessimist in me does raise its head every once in a while.
> 
> Black or Navy? Black
> 
> Chocolate or Chips? Chocolate!!
> 
> Math or Spelling? I have to pick one?!  I hate both of them.
> 
> Outgoing or Shy? Usually shy.
> 
> Summer or Winter? Winter
> 
> Night owl or Morning dove? Night Owl.  I usually get my 2nd wind about 9pm.
> 
> City or Country?  I like a mixture of both.
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> Really good day today.  Got all my things done and got an hour workout in too.  I joined MyFitnessPal today to try and figure my calorie intake a little more accurately and I was really surprised.  After entering in ALL my food and exercise for the day, I'm just over 1,300 calories for the day and according to the site, I could still eat 700 more calories and still be on track!
> 
> Don't think I'll eat something with that many calories, but I have been craving a little something sweet for the past few days, so I think a little dessert might be in order for tonight.  Plus the kitchen's clean and everything's done for the day; maybe I can even curl up with the cat and watch a movie too!  Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory is on TV right now, but I don't think watching a movie with a chocolate waterfall is the best idea...
> 
> Hope everyone has a happy weigh-in tomorrow!



Love that movie.... was it the older one with Gene Wilder or the new one with Johnny Depp?  I like them both, but they are very different.  



Leitadala said:


> It was a long day today!  The hours on the clock at work couldn't go any slower.  Good thing I got my morning workout in because my ice skating buddy canceled on our lunchtime skate!  TGIF tomorrow... and I'm going to go to bed now so it doesn't feel so horrible to roll out of bed at 6am to work out tomorrow!  Hope everyone has a great Friday!



HATE slow work days like that!  Especially at the end of the week!  



trinaweena said:


> I miss all ya'll!! I think about you guys all the time but find no time to come check up on how you all are doing.  This semester has been keeping me very busy!  Here's an update
> 
> I should make an effort to go to the library tomorrow after work, so I dont get distracted.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well, I will try to check in this week, but it looks like another busy week as usual. Miss you all!



We've missed you, but we understand.  Glad your weight loss has continued to be steady.  Sorry you are still having a few belly issues, but sounds like mostly it is under control.  

Studying aboard sounds like a DREAM!  



::Snow_White:: said:


> Still very much behind on schoolwork so not able to read through everything right now, but luckily tomorrow night and this weekend I will finally get to relax some and catch up.
> 
> THANK goodness for weekends!!
> 
> 
> Scrambled tofu and hash browns. If you don't like tofu this might not be appetizing but I absolutely love it!
> Tofu:
> Nasoya cubed tofu, half a block.
> 1/2 tsp turmeric
> Some agave maple syrup
> 1/2 cups of chopped spinach
> Cayenne Pepper
> Frozen pepper (any kind!)
> 1 tbsp vegan/regular butter.
> 
> Put tofu in pan with vegan butter and cook for about 2-4 minutes, throw in all ingredients and cook until brown. It's pretty simple!
> 
> Hash browns:
> 1 grated potato (or 1 cup frozen hash browns)
> 1 tbsp vegan/regular butter
> 1/2 tsp garlic powder
> Cayenne Pepper
> Some agave maple syrup
> Optional: 1/4 cup Vegan or regular cheese
> 
> Put hash browns in seperate pan with butter to cook for a few minutes, throw in rest of ingredients and cook until brown. This combined with the tofu is delicious and incredibly filling.
> 
> SOunds good, but I'd skip the cayenne.  Not a fan.  What's with the syrup?  I don't usually care for potatoes to be sweet.
> 
> 1. Plan your meals the day before. I like to cook my breakfast and lunch the night before Mondays and Wednesdays because I am so busy. That way I can grab a healthy breakfast fast and have a lunch to throw in my bags as soon as I get ready to leave! Plus if you can add all your calories up the day before, you can leave room for snacks and know your intake already!
> 
> 2. Write everything down! Counting calories is a must for me now because it makes me mindful of what I eat. Even if you don't count them, knowing everything you eat is a good idea.
> 
> Pretty much what everyone else said!
> 
> ---
> Today I had another 3 mile run and do you ever have those days when you just feel like you conquered Mt. Everest? When you realize that you can do anything you want to do and you see so much progress? That's how I felt today.
> 
> Even though my day was mostly uneventful I spent most of it doing hours of math (arg, math!), I was so exhausted. I finally finished all my math homework and by that time it was 8:15 PM. I was so not enthused to get on the TM, but my mom really encouraged me and so I hopped on.
> 
> I cannot believe it, but I made it 3 miles in 38:43. That is the fastest I have ever ran 3 miles and I ran probably 2.5 of it, that comes out to about 13 minute mile!!! I don't think I've ever been so proud of myself! I think the problem I am having with some runs is that I push myself really hard on the days when I'm feeling powerful and then I have not recovered by the time the next run comes around. But I am going to start accepting that it is okay to walk half of a run if I really try hard on the days when I'm feeling better. I just can't believe that just a couple months ago I couldn't run for more than 5 minutes and now I can run almost 30 minutes straight!!
> 
> It may sound cheesy but as I was stretching I was thinking about how I am going to feel after the half marathon. I started thinking of a "victory speech", you know, the ones where you tell the story of where you started and how you made it to where you are now?  I actually sat down at my computer and started creating my own victory speech. It may sound a little crazy, but it is so motivating! I think it will help to save it to my computer and when I'm feeling discouraged I can pull it up and remind myself of my goal.
> 
> Sorry, little long speech tonight. This is one of the biggest victories I have had...maybe ever! I hope you all had a WONDERFUL day today and I will be back soon to catch up with everyone!



You should be SO PROUD that you are at such a positive point in your life!  GO ahead and WRITE that victory speech.... and print it out and leave it handy to read for those moments when you are wondering why you bother... or when you want to skip a workout.  



D73 said:


> Good Morning Donalds.
> 
> We have made it to the end of another week and based on the boards we have all been really busy with our lives. But big thanks to all of you for for keeping up the support and especially to PAMELA for her thought provoking questions and coaching.
> 
> I am pleased to report a 3.6 pound loss this week and  getting into the 200's!!
> 
> I was worried about this earlier in the week but can't emphasize enough how much the calorie counting and ensuring to eat enough can be. Makes a believer out of me. *MyFitnessPal* It's free, convenient and helps you stay on track!!! JUST GET IT!! On your computer, on your iPhone or iPad, or all of them!
> 
> Have a great day and I look forward to hearing about the success you have all had this week.
> 
> Christopher



You are very welcome.  And GREAT job on the big loss again this week!!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Good morning everyone. Hope all goes well for you at weigh-in today
> After maintaining last week I lost 1lb this week! Initially I was a bit disappointed but then I remembered the wee poem someone (?Janis) posted early on about "1LB never wanting to be lost " so feel better to have at least lost something!!
> I know you guys dont use stones as a measurement but I'm now 11 stone so another 1lb off next week means I'm in the 10s which I cant wait for My ultimate life-time goal is to be 9and a half stone (133lbs) but thats a while away just now. My goal for this challengeis to lose 20 lbs and today brings me to 13 lost
> 
> Thanks Pamela for coaching last week
> Good luck today everyone



You're welcome.... and a pound is great!!



donac said:


> Good Friday morning.  we finally made it to Friday.
> 
> I have an inservice day today so no students but classes for us.   I am going in early to get some things done for next week.
> 
> I have a meeting tonight and tomorrow for costumes.  It is time for the big rush.  Opening night is in 3 weeks.  Lots of fitting to do and finish up.  It is going to be close.
> 
> I have been so busy at school the marking period.  The school is letting the parents the ability to see students grades on line.  I spent a great deal of time making sure that the grades are in as quickly as possible but that is taking a lot of time.  I have to get a system going.
> 
> We parents really appreciate that!!
> 
> Thanks Pamela for being our coach this week.  You had some great questions.  Welcome Jill I am sure your questions willl be just as great.
> 
> Off to get some things done before I leave.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



You are so welcome!



jillbur said:


> *Thank you Pamela for coaching last week!*You rock!
> 
> Aw... shucks... you're welcome!
> 
> I am Jill and I will be your coach this week! I'll tell you a little bit about myself. I am 35 years old, married, and have two boys (8 & 5). We live in beautiful western PA (so beautiful we rarely see the sun). I am a teacher (in my 12th year) at an alternative ed program for disruptive youth (some kids are court ordered to be there, others have been sent from schools for behavior reasons). Some days I love my job, but others I want to strangle someone (teenage boys can be a challenge lol)!
> 
> EVERY teenager is a challenge.... so I can imagine that kids with a history of being disruptive and such are a DOUBLE challenge.  I'm sure you earn every single penny every day!!
> 
> I found the BL Fall challenge and joined right in. I started gaining wieght in  college and gained more while in a bad relationship. After I met my husband and had DS8 (who weighed 10 lbs 9 oz at birth), I decided I better get healthy to keep up with a toddler. I joined the gym and ate healthier and lost about 40 lbs. After DS5 came along, I was having a hard time finding time to exercise and almost 30 lbs crept back on in those 5 years. I've lost almost 20 of that 30 and I am finding this last 10-ish pounds to be difficult! Having the BL challenge has held me accountable and I love all the support!
> 
> So, I am excited and a tad nervous about coaching this week. I thought I would go with a theme (inspired by CC's HH) and some health related questions and "some just for fun" questions.
> 
> 
> Love me a good theme!  Can't wait!
> 
> *Reminder~send in those weights!!* The teams are slowing down a bit and we are all very busy people. We have to stay focused and stay on track! Also, if you haven't participated in the Healthy Habits, I highly suggest it. It's extra motivation (especially if you are a competetive person) and good for you!
> 
> Be right back with the QOTD!
> 
> Jill





jillbur said:


> QOTD~Friday
> 
> Todays's theme is the movie Cars
> 
> Lightning McQueen likes speed. How about you? Have you ever done any extreme sports, or something that was extreme for you? Or, are any on your "bucket list?" If you have, which sport(s) did you try and did you like it? If you have one on your "bucket list," which one and why?



If others hadn't mentioned this I wouldn't have remembered that I did this..... but DH and I went white water rafting in Maine when we were engaged.  It was early May and NORTHERN Maine and it was COLD (class 3 and 4 rapids). Fortunately we had rented good wetsuits that included feet covers and gloves.  Our second day on the river it actually SNOWED while we were rafting!  Neither of us fell overboard, but a few in our party did and one of the women refused to go rafting again the second day.  The fall overboard really traumatized her!

That's about as extreme as I get!  I'm afraid of heights, so no zip-lining, no bungy-jumping, no sky-diving.  

I definitely have a "bucket list" (at least a mental one), but no extreme sports. 



mikamah said:


> Good Friday Morning Donalds!!!
> 
> Hope you all are well and happy with weighin today!!  Congrats to all the losers already posting!!  Nice work.
> 
> I haven't read back yet, but I have a 3 day weekend ahead with no major plans except for being on call sat and sun, so I should have plenty of dis time.
> 
> I love the wagon analogy, and I haven't fallen completely out of it this week, but I've hung off the side a few times, so today is time to get right back in and stay in for the long haul.
> 
> LOL as I picture you hanging to the side of an old-fashioned conestoga wagon, hair flying in the breeze as the trail dust kicks up around you!!    I'm dropping the tailgate and you can climb right back in!  I'm saving a seat next to me!!
> 
> 
> Thank you *Pamela* for coaching this week and all the fun questions.  I do plan to catch up and answer them.
> 
> You're welcome and I'm looking forward to your answers.
> 
> Welcome* Jill* as this weeks coach!!  Thank you for coaching.  It is a lot of fun, and I also find it very motivating.  Maybe I need to coach another week to keep myself in the wagon.
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!!





D73 said:


> Thanks Jill for stepping up to be the coach this week!
> 
> I had the opportunity to do the Ride Along experience at the Richard Petty Speedway that sits in the parking lot at Magic Kingdom. Once I squeezed my fat *** through the window (yes just like the Dukes of Hazzard) and buckled in we were off. Scary at first especially since my first car accident was sliding through a curve in the road due to wet pavement. The curves freaked me out at that speed. But by lap 3 I was relaxing and enjoying it which of course was the about the time the whole thing was finishing.
> 
> You are brave.... especially doing that after having experienced an accident.
> 
> I have always thought about sky diving but have never found anyone to go with me. I feel this is and experience that should be shared. But I also am not so sure about the feeling of being up in the air like that. So I am taking a baby step and trying some para-sailing. I signed up for it on Castaway Cay during my upcoming cruise. This way I can get a  new experience as well as try out what it is like to be suspended in air from a large piece of canvas, all the while remaining tethered to the boat.
> 
> Christopher



Sounds like fun!!  Can't wait to hear all about it!



lisah0711 said:


> Hello *TEAM DONALD*!
> 
> Hello right back!!
> 
> Just popping in to wish my friend *Shawn* a very, very happy birthday!
> 
> I second that big Happy Birthday to Shawn!!
> 
> *Pamela,* loved your questions this week and *Jill* I love how you have a theme for your QOTD.  We've had some great twists on the QOTD this challenge and that is wonderful.
> 
> Good luck on your weigh-ins!  Can't wait until we are all on one thread again!



ME too!  I miss my Team Mickey friends!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am definitely not a thrill seeker so no extreme sports for me. Although once i did go on a ride at the shore. You laid in a harness and got lifted up about 50 ft in the air and then pulled a rip cord and went flying through the air. Thats about as good as it gets for me.
> 
> Thanks to coach pamela for this past week. You did a great job!
> 
> I am so thrilled to be off today and i am using today to get myself back in order. I am making a dinner plan for the next 2 wks and the boys and i will be going to the farmers market and the grocery store.
> 
> I have been like kathy this wk. I haven fell off the wagon but im definitely hanging on the side and the scale is a perfect representative of that.
> 
> The spot on the other side of me is reserved for you!  The tail gate is down... now's the time to climb on in!!!!
> 
> So im off to get started. Talk to ya's later





Zoesmama03 said:


> Lurking about just wanted to say hello to all those I've challeneged with before.    I've had a broken computer for months.  I finally got it fixed and a HUGE upgrade.  Found this site to be EXTREMELY slow compared to any others but just editing options I cut down from all posts to only the past 75 days worth and its so much faster.  I may rejoin in the challenge at some point. Just back to tracking my food on myfitnesspal semi-regularly this past week.  Now to get some daily(or near so) exercise going again.  I've been really really enjoying The dance Wii games.  We have Michael Jackson The Experience and Just Dance 3 and it just doesn't seem like I'm working out because its fun and I don't realize all the time that has passed.  We will all do 3 hours and not even feel bored with it.  And I work up a great sweat.
> 
> Hope you are all well and shrinking nicely.



Nice of you to visi8t!!  Glad you are back online!



Disneyluvr said:


> Hi there Team! I haven't been checking in lately because the boards were moving so slow and when they finally picked up my computer at home died! So now the boards are fixed, my home computer is fixed and all I need now is for me to be fixed
> 
> I have had a really tough time the last few weeks! I had 2 weeks of gains and luckily this week was a draw, no loose-no gain. I am working hard for next week to be a loss again!



Fingers crossed for a big loss next week!  And yes, we've all been complaining about the slowness of the boards.  But they seem better now.

*****************

Happy Friday friends!  I didn't get on this morning because I was out the door early for a full day of errands and such.  Kids off to school, trip to Target, DS's naturopath (to pick up some supplement refills), pick up the bar stools I ordered, browsed around a few different stores looking for stuff for DD for Costa Rica, plus a bit of browsing for myself (LOVE Homegoods!).  Drag everything home, pick up DS at the bus stop, pick up DD at school, home, start dinner, etc, etc.... and now here I am!  Notice there is NO exercise in there.    Was planned but not accomplished.  Still thinking I might get in 30 minutes on the TM, since we are eating later tonight.  We'll see.

Making Carol's African Meatloaf tonight (shameless plug for the BL recipe thread right here!!).  It smells great.... I think we will love it!  Side dishes include roasted veggies (broccoli and asparagus), mashed cauliflower, and whole wheat couscous.  

Swim meet both days this weekend, but I'll try to pop on at least once a day!  TTYL.........................P


----------



## jillbur

D73 said:


> I had the opportunity to do the Ride Along experience at the Richard Petty Speedway that sits in the parking lot at Magic Kingdom. Once I squeezed my fat *** through the window (yes just like the Dukes of Hazzard) and buckled in we were off. Scary at first especially since my first car accident was sliding through a curve in the road due to wet pavement. The curves freaked me out at that speed. But by lap 3 I was relaxing and enjoying it which of course was the about the time the whole thing was finishing.
> 
> I have always thought about sky diving but have never found anyone to go with me. I feel this is and experience that should be shared. But I also am not so sure about the feeling of being up in the air like that. So I am taking a baby step and trying some para-sailing. I signed up for it on Castaway Cay during my upcoming cruise. This way I can get a  new experience as well as try out what it is like to be suspended in air from a large piece of canvas, all the while remaining tethered to the boat.
> 
> Christopher



The Richard Petty experience is definitely extreme. It sounds like so much fun! I agree with the sky diving. It should be a shared experience. I am volunteering to NOT be a partner in this activity! They'd have to drug me and shove me out of that plane! I am sure you will love parasailing. Especially at Castaway Cay! It's so peaceful floating around in the sky. That is, peaceful floating while tied to a boat, not free falling from a plane 



ChelleyB said:


> I've gone white water canoeing.  That's fun!  Just class 1-3 rapids, but it got my heart a pumping!!  I would love to try ski jumping.  I know it's not an extreme sport - but it looks like a lot of fun!
> 
> Thanks for coaching last week, Pamela.
> Welcome, Coach Jill!
> 
> I had a great first week of weight loss - 4.6lbs!!  The first week is always big for me.  I'll probably settle down to 1-2 lbs next week.  But a very exciting and encouraging first weigh in - I'm pumped!!
> 
> Happy Friday, everyone!!



White water canoeing? I didn't even know there was such a thing. I bet it's a good upper body workout and fun, too!

4.6 is awesome!! Keep up the good work!




mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi jill and thanks for being our coach this week
> 
> I am definitely not a thrill seeker so no extreme sports for me. Although once i did go on a ride at the shore. You laid in a harness and got lifted up about 50 ft in the air and then pulled a rip cord and went flying through the air. Thats about as good as it gets for me.
> 
> I am so thrilled to be off today and i am using today to get myself back in order. I am making a dinner plan for the next 2 wks and the boys and i will be going to the farmers market and the grocery store.
> 
> I have been like kathy this wk. I haven fell off the wagon but im definitely hanging on the side and the scale is a perfect representative of that.
> 
> So im off to get started. Talk to ya's later



Those sling shot/bungee things look so scary! I don't think I could do it, but it is extreme!

Sounds like you've got a good plan in action for today. It's nice you have a farmer's market available. I think the produce tastes so much better and supporting local farmers is so important. Our farmer's market is only from July-Oct. I do go weekly, but it's just not long enough. But, we do live in PA. 

I'll join the "hanging on the side of the wagon" group. I just got off track with poor food choices and here I am. Maybe we can all jump back in the driver's seat and do better next week 



amykathleen2005 said:


> I have been white water rafting(fun but gashed my knee open), done a high ropes course (fun but scary) and been rappelling(also fun but scary). Nothing crazy extreme but fun.



White water rafting looks so fun and extreme. A high ropes course would scare the bejesus out of me! And, rappelling looks fun to me, but also a little scary. That's awesome that you've tried these things!




Zoesmama03 said:


> Lurking about just wanted to say hello to all those I've challeneged with before.    I've had a broken computer for months.  I finally got it fixed and a HUGE upgrade.  Found this site to be EXTREMELY slow compared to any others but just editing options I cut down from all posts to only the past 75 days worth and its so much faster.  I may rejoin in the challenge at some point. Just back to tracking my food on myfitnesspal semi-regularly this past week.  Now to get some daily(or near so) exercise going again.  I've been really really enjoying The dance Wii games.  We have Michael Jackson The Experience and Just Dance 3 and it just doesn't seem like I'm working out because its fun and I don't realize all the time that has passed.  We will all do 3 hours and not even feel bored with it.  And I work up a great sweat.
> 
> Hope you are all well and shrinking nicely.



Well, hello! Feel free to join up anytime. New people are starting all the time and we'd love to have you! I tried Michael Jackson The Experience once before DH and I were going out for a date night. My DSs had a good laugh and I had to go reshower before our movie! It's a great workout!




Disneyluvr said:


> Hi there Team! I haven't been checking in lately because the boards were moving so slow and when they finally picked up my computer at home died! So now the boards are fixed, my home computer is fixed and all I need now is for me to be fixed
> 
> I have had a really tough time the last few weeks! I had 2 weeks of gains and luckily this week was a draw, no loose-no gain. I am working hard for next week to be a loss again!



Glad everything is back in working order! Hopefully getting back on here will be the motivation you need for a loss next week!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Well, I was on earlier replying and my computer just shut down 

So, I am just getting around to replies. I am enjoying my day off with my boys. We went to Ohio to get gas ($3.29 vs. $3.65 here where I live~and it only takes 10 minutes to get to a Flying J), went to the library where DS5 got books on dolphins and killer whales and DS8 got books on Bigfoot and the Loch Ness Monster (don't ask), went to a late breakfast with my mom, and went grocery shopping. Now I am home watching The Tale of Despereaux and doing laundry. 

I know I keep saying that I need to get back on track, but I really need to! Maybe booking my flights to WDW in May will be my motivation. I just lost it this week and have been making some poor food choices. I've been craving sugary things lately. So a cookie here and a chocolate here and I'm over my calories  I'm not sure how to conquer these sugar cravings, but I am going to try hard!

QOTD~The most extreme thing I've done is probably only extreme for me  DH and I hiked in The Great Smoky Mountain National Park. DH picked a "strenuous" hike up a mountain, which was fine, but parts of the hike were very narrow with drops on the side. Now, I do not enjoy heights, so I was scared a lot of the time. The hike was definitely "strenuous!" It was about 1.5-2 hours and when we got to the top of the mountain, it had the most beautiful views. I have to tell you, the hike down went much faster  

I would love, love, love to be in one of those dive cages with sharks swimming around me! I think I'll put it on my bucket list. Anyone ever do anything like that? I really have no desire to free fall for any reason (sky diving, bungee jumping, etc), so that's about as extreme as I get.

Do any of you watch the new show from Ricky Gervais called "An Idiot Abroad: The Bucket List?" He sends his friend Karl on little trips to do things that people would have on their bucket lists. It's pretty funny! I think it's on the Science Channel or something. 

Well, I hope everyone is starting their weekend off right. I'll check back later~maybe more people will be on later.

Jill


----------



## my3princes

jillbur said:


> QOTD~Friday
> 
> Todays's theme is the movie Cars
> 
> Lightning McQueen likes speed. How about you? Have you ever done any extreme sports, or something that was extreme for you? Or, are any on your "bucket list?" If you have, which sport(s) did you try and did you like it? If you have one on your "bucket list," which one and why?



Before kids I thought nothing of jumping on a motorcycle at over 100 mph.  I had my snowmobile at that speed on a lake too.  Wouldn't do that now that I'm a Mom though.  I have been ziplining, parasailing, and water skiing.  We were supposed to go white water rafting last fall, by the flooding around here took out the roads so we're hoping they will honor the certificates (we had already paid) in the spring.  Chris has been sky diving, and done the Richard petty ride along.  We went scuba diving in Cancun.  That was awesome.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

jillbur said:


> QOTD~Friday
> 
> Todays's theme is the movie Cars
> 
> Lightning McQueen likes speed. How about you? Have you ever done any extreme sports, or something that was extreme for you? Or, are any on your "bucket list?" If you have, which sport(s) did you try and did you like it? If you have one on your "bucket list," which one and why?



Thank you Pamela, and now thank you Jill!!

QOTD: I never really was interested in anything extreme, I'm too scared! Zip-lining seems like fun, but I'm sure I'd chicken out. The most extreme thing that I will do is EE, RnRC, or TOT. 

I am down 2.2 this week! This week has been good to me.


----------



## jillbur

pjlla said:


> If others hadn't mentioned this I wouldn't have remembered that I did this..... but DH and I went white water rafting in Maine when we were engaged.  It was early May and NORTHERN Maine and it was COLD (class 3 and 4 rapids). Fortunately we had rented good wetsuits that included feet covers and gloves.  Our second day on the river it actually SNOWED while we were rafting!  Neither of us fell overboard, but a few in our party did and one of the women refused to go rafting again the second day.  The fall overboard really traumatized her!
> 
> That's about as extreme as I get!  I'm afraid of heights, so no zip-lining, no bungy-jumping, no sky-diving.
> 
> I definitely have a "bucket list" (at least a mental one), but no extreme sports.



Good thing you got wetsuits and were prepared! It sounds fun and I hear you with the height thing.  Looks like you had a typical Pamela day! I still don't know how you do it. 





my3princes said:


> Before kids I thought nothing of jumping on a motorcycle at over 100 mph.  I had my snowmobile at that speed on a lake too.  Wouldn't do that now that I'm a Mom though.  I have been ziplining, parasailing, and water skiing.  We were supposed to go white water rafting last fall, by the flooding around here took out the roads so we're hoping they will honor the certificates (we had already paid) in the spring.  Chris has been sky diving, and done the Richard petty ride along.  We went scuba diving in Cancun.  That was awesome.



I'd say you've done some extreme things! You guys must be dare devils! I've never even been on a motorcycle. 100 mph is pretty fast on wheels or tracks! Oh, ziplining...I may add that to my list  And, although I swam on the Y team when I was younger, I am so scared of scuba diving. I"m glad you enjoy it, though. Better you than me!



::Snow_White:: said:


> Thank you Pamela, and now thank you Jill!!
> 
> QOTD: I never really was interested in anything extreme, I'm too scared! Zip-lining seems like fun, but I'm sure I'd chicken out. The most extreme thing that I will do is EE, RnRC, or TOT.
> 
> I am down 2.2 this week! This week has been good to me.



Well, EE, RnRC, and TOT are extreme for some people, so you can claim you've done something extreme! 2.2 is great! I'm so happy for you!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Well, it's a little slow around Team Donald tonight. I have to get a couple things done around the house and I am heading to bed early. I am planning 9 am yoga tomorrow and then I have nothing else planned. I just told DSs that we will spring clean their rooms tomorrow. I am trying to purge stuff that really doesn't get used. Luckily, my boys understand that we need to get rid of things to make room for new stuff (like toys from Christmas and their birthdays coming in May). Plus, they love having garage sales. They make good salesmen as they play with all the toys and then kids want them!  Plus, I just need some organization in their rooms. 

I'll be back in the morning for the QOTD!

Have a great night.

Jill


----------



## 50sjayne

jillbur said:


> QOTD~Friday
> 
> Todays's theme is the movie Cars
> 
> Lightning McQueen likes speed. How about you? Have you ever done any extreme sports, or something that was extreme for you? Or, are any on your "bucket list?" If you have, which sport(s) did you try and did you like it? If you have one on your "bucket list," which one and why?



I know-- I should stay on my own board but it's slow over on Mickey...

I guess skateboarding was my thing, from about age 8 to late teens. I just found a Mickey skateboard at Goodwill a few days ago and it's a small one--not those big awful things. Think I'm going to start precariously taking it out when it gets nicer. Keep in mind I am a 43 year old lady--not very proper, but who cares-- never really cared much for age appropriate behavior.


----------



## happysummer

jillbur said:


> QOTD~Friday
> 
> Todays's theme is the movie Cars
> 
> Lightning McQueen likes speed. How about you? Have you ever done any extreme sports, or something that was extreme for you? Or, are any on your "bucket list?" If you have, which sport(s) did you try and did you like it? If you have one on your "bucket list," which one and why?



 I actually have a few on my list, swim with sharks,sky diving, bungee jumping.

I had a chance to do these when I was younger but husband did not want me to do it, and stupid me listen to him. Now I have to wait until I have the money and my kids are older.


I hope everyone had a good week.


----------



## donac

Good Saturday morning everyone. 

Inservice yesterday wasn't bad for me but other people didn't have as good as  a time.  My friend was out on maternity leave last year so never got a password to get into the programs we were working on.  She got an email on Thursday afternoon confirming this.  Why couldn't that person just give her a password in the time he took to write that she didn't have one.   The afternoon we did a fun program where you can add pictures and it makes a video for you.  It was so easy and really cool to do. 

Ds2 came home.  He was later than we thought he would be.  He was at a ceremony in Phil with other students for a paper he wrote with someone.  They won $150 for it.   He is pretty busy these days.  He has a conference to go to on spring break and then the following week is going to a conference in Vegas.  He wanted to got go  but he thought he wouldn't since he is a senior but no one from the group who went to gambia could go except him. 

He got his hair cut.  It used to be shoulder length.  His hair is now shorter than dh's.  He was wearing a shirt and tie when he so he looked very professional.  I should have taken a picture. 

Last night we worked on a costumes and today we tackle a backdrop.  Send us as much PD as possible.  Then we have to get as many costumes finished as possible.  Only 3 weeks until opening night.  It is going to be close.  We just need some help.  They sent out an email to the parents to come and help iron last week and no one showed up.  They sent an email out this week to help us sew this backdrop (It is a like a tent and is hugh).  I can't wait to see who shows up. 

QOTD~Friday

Todays's theme is the movie Cars

Lightning McQueen likes speed. How about you? Have you ever done any extreme sports, or something that was extreme for you? Or, are any on your "bucket list?" If you have, which sport(s) did you try and did you like it? If you have one on your "bucket list," which one and why?

I am not into extreme sports.  I tried skiing but I can't move at that speed with no bodily protection around me.

I have always been afraid of fast or rough water so no rafting on rough water.  The most extreme I can think of was snorkeling in Key Largo in the Florida Keys. 

Off to feed the cats.  

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## jillbur

50sjayne said:


> I know-- I should stay on my own board but it's slow over on Mickey...
> 
> I guess skateboarding was my thing, from about age 8 to late teens. I just found a Mickey skateboard at Goodwill a few days ago and it's a small one--not those big awful things. Think I'm going to start precariously taking it out when it gets nicer. Keep in mind I am a 43 year old lady--not very proper, but who cares-- never really cared much for age appropriate behavior.



It's been slow over here on Team Donald, also. It's nice having visitors lol. Skateboarding is pretty extreme to me. Did you do any tricks? And be careful when you head out on your new board!





happysummer said:


> I actually have a few on my list, swim with sharks,sky diving, bungee jumping.
> 
> I had a chance to do these when I was younger but husband did not want me to do it, and stupid me listen to him. Now I have to wait until I have the money and my kids are older.
> 
> I hope everyone had a good week.



Wow! Where did you do all of these? Which one did you like the best? Those DHs can be such a pain  I know mine is!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Woke up extremely early for no reason at all. I may have to nap today. I haven't seen a nap in awhile (probably a year and I was probably sick). It's just going to be a looooong day if I don't get a midday rest!

Posting QOTD next!

Jill


----------



## jillbur

QOTD Saturday

Today's movie is Peter Pan

You can fly, you can fly, you can fly! If you could fly off anywhere today, where would you go (other than Disney) and why?


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Chelley and kayla awesome losses this week!

Jill i am getting back on the wagon with you. Lets go girl we can do it

Happy birthday shawn

Dona- sending some pd that all that work gets done on time

Qotd sat.
i would fly to the bahamas today......i can picture myself right now.....sitting on the beach sipping a frozen margarita with the sun blazing down and warming my skin. Aaaahhhh paradise

Im sorry to say i have to report a gain this week. a 1.6lb gain in fact. I just eel so bloated this week. I really didnt stray far off of my plan so the gain is a bit frustrating but it will make me work that much harder this week.

I am going to o to zumba today. Tomorrow will be a 5 mile run. Mon i am going to try to get to zumba. Tues will be zumba. Wed run 45 min. Thur rest. Fri run 45 min

So with that plan and good eating i am hoping for a successful week.

Well im off to make breakfast for the kids. Enjoy your wkend team!


----------



## pjlla

jillbur said:


> QOTD~The most extreme thing I've done is probably only extreme for me  DH and I hiked in The Great Smoky Mountain National Park. DH picked a "strenuous" hike up a mountain, which was fine, but parts of the hike were very narrow with drops on the side. Now, I do not enjoy heights, so I was scared a lot of the time. The hike was definitely "strenuous!" It was about 1.5-2 hours and when we got to the top of the mountain, it had the most beautiful views. I have to tell you, the hike down went much faster.
> 
> Sounds like fun!  I am hoping to do some hiking this spring/summer with my family.
> 
> I would love, love, love to be in one of those dive cages with sharks swimming around me! I think I'll put it on my bucket list. Anyone ever do anything like that? I really have no desire to free fall for any reason (sky diving, bungee jumping, etc), so that's about as extreme as I get.
> 
> OH my gosh.... really???
> 
> Do any of you watch the new show from Ricky Gervais called "An Idiot Abroad: The Bucket List?" He sends his friend Karl on little trips to do things that people would have on their bucket lists. It's pretty funny! I think it's on the Science Channel or something.
> 
> He's a pretty funny guy.... I'll have to look into that.
> 
> Well, I hope everyone is starting their weekend off right. I'll check back later~maybe more people will be on later.
> 
> Jill





my3princes said:


> Before kids I thought nothing of jumping on a motorcycle at over 100 mph.  I had my snowmobile at that speed on a lake too.  Wouldn't do that now that I'm a Mom though.  I have been ziplining, parasailing, and water skiing.  We were supposed to go white water rafting last fall, by the flooding around here took out the roads so we're hoping they will honor the certificates (we had already paid) in the spring.  Chris has been sky diving, and done the Richard petty ride along.  We went scuba diving in Cancun.  That was awesome.



I did some motorcycle riding (with various boyfriends) before I met DH.... but I'm sure I would never have the nerve to do it now.  

You are a flat-out DAREDEVIL!  Good thing you have boys and not prissy girls!  God knew what he was doing when he gave you all those boys!  



::Snow_White:: said:


> QOTD: I never really was interested in anything extreme, I'm too scared! Zip-lining seems like fun, but I'm sure I'd chicken out. The most extreme thing that I will do is EE, RnRC, or TOT.
> 
> Considering the number of people (both kids and adults) who WON'T ride those things, that is probably considered extreme!  Good for you!
> 
> I am down 2.2 this week! This week has been good to me.



Great loss!  Does anything specific stick out this week as the main reason for your success???



jillbur said:


> Good thing you got wetsuits and were prepared! It sounds fun and I hear you with the height thing.  Looks like you had a typical Pamela day! I still don't know how you do it.
> 
> Yesterday was pretty calm... just lots of driving, as usual.
> 
> 
> Well, it's a little slow around Team Donald tonight. I have to get a couple things done around the house and I am heading to bed early. I am planning 9 am yoga tomorrow and then I have nothing else planned. I just told DSs that we will spring clean their rooms tomorrow. I am trying to purge stuff that really doesn't get used. Luckily, my boys understand that we need to get rid of things to make room for new stuff (like toys from Christmas and their birthdays coming in May). Plus, they love having garage sales. They make good salesmen as they play with all the toys and then kids want them!  Plus, I just need some organization in their rooms.
> 
> I'll be back in the morning for the QOTD!
> 
> Have a great night.
> 
> Jill



Actually, around here, "bedroom cleaning" is kind of an EXTREME SPORT!    If you saw my kids' rooms, you would understand!  



50sjayne said:


> I know-- I should stay on my own board but it's slow over on Mickey...
> 
> I guess skateboarding was my thing, from about age 8 to late teens. I just found a Mickey skateboard at Goodwill a few days ago and it's a small one--not those big awful things. Think I'm going to start precariously taking it out when it gets nicer. Keep in mind I am a 43 year old lady--not very proper, but who cares-- never really cared much for age appropriate behavior.



We are happy to have you visit any time!!  Make sure you wear a helmet and wrist guards!  No sense in taking risks!  



happysummer said:


> I actually have a few on my list, swim with sharks,sky diving, bungee jumping.
> 
> I had a chance to do these when I was younger but husband did not want me to do it, and stupid me listen to him. Now I have to wait until I have the money and my kids are older.
> 
> I hope everyone had a good week.



Maybe you could plan one a decade until they are all done!



donac said:


> Good Saturday morning everyone.
> 
> Inservice yesterday wasn't bad for me but other people didn't have as good as  a time.  My friend was out on maternity leave last year so never got a password to get into the programs we were working on.  She got an email on Thursday afternoon confirming this.  Why couldn't that person just give her a password in the time he took to write that she didn't have one.   The afternoon we did a fun program where you can add pictures and it makes a video for you.  It was so easy and really cool to do.
> 
> Ds2 came home.  He was later than we thought he would be.  He was at a ceremony in Phil with other students for a paper he wrote with someone.  They won $150 for it.   He is pretty busy these days.  He has a conference to go to on spring break and then the following week is going to a conference in Vegas.  He wanted to got go  but he thought he wouldn't since he is a senior but no one from the group who went to gambia could go except him.
> 
> He got his hair cut.  It used to be shoulder length.  His hair is now shorter than dh's.  He was wearing a shirt and tie when he so he looked very professional.  I should have taken a picture.
> 
> Sounds like he is turning out to be a smart, motivated, handsome, mature young man.  You must be proud!!
> 
> Last night we worked on a costumes and today we tackle a backdrop.  Send us as much PD as possible.  Then we have to get as many costumes finished as possible.  Only 3 weeks until opening night.  It is going to be close.  We just need some help.  They sent out an email to the parents to come and help iron last week and no one showed up.  They sent an email out this week to help us sew this backdrop (It is a like a tent and is hugh).  I can't wait to see who shows up.
> 
> Isn't that always the way!!??  We had some issues with the town's rec league at the end of DS's basketball season.  Two coaches were "let go" and DH stepped up to coach the last two games and practices.  Of course, emails started FLYING around, bad-mouthing the rec league director for her decision.... and people were NASTY.... name-calling and everything!  Keep in mind that this director is a VOLUNTEER and she honestly (IMHO anyhow) has done the very best job that she could.  But people are slamming her left and right.  But you ask for a VOLUNTEER from the parents to help keep score during the game and you get.............nothing!  Not a peep, not a word.  NO ONE can even bother to keep score during a game that their child is playing in, but they feel very free to slam this poor woman who volunteers her time every day to be sure that the kids have a good functioning league.    It aggravates DH and I to absolutely NO END!
> 
> So anyhow, I feel your pain with no one showing up to volunteer.  I've had similar experiences directing VBS at church. It can be so frustrating.
> 
> 
> QOTD~Friday
> 
> Todays's theme is the movie Cars
> 
> Lightning McQueen likes speed. How about you? Have you ever done any extreme sports, or something that was extreme for you? Or, are any on your "bucket list?" If you have, which sport(s) did you try and did you like it? If you have one on your "bucket list," which one and why?
> 
> I am not into extreme sports.  I tried skiing but I can't move at that speed with no bodily protection around me.
> 
> I have always been afraid of fast or rough water so no rafting on rough water.  The most extreme I can think of was snorkeling in Key Largo in the Florida Keys.
> 
> Off to feed the cats.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



How well behaved are your cats?  Maybe that can be considered extreme!



jillbur said:


> QOTD Saturday
> 
> Today's movie is Peter Pan
> 
> You can fly, you can fly, you can fly! If you could fly off anywhere today, where would you go (other than Disney) and why?



The options are just too endless!  Of course, part of me says someplace warm and sunny and tropical..... but a bigger part says EUROPE.... Italy, France, Germany, Austria..... they can drop me almost anywhere there and I think I'd be happy!

I'm a frustrated world-traveler wannabe. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> C
> Im sorry to say i have to report a gain this week. a 1.6lb gain in fact. I just eel so bloated this week. I really didnt stray far off of my plan so the gain is a bit frustrating but it will make me work that much harder this week.
> 
> I am going to o to zumba today. Tomorrow will be a 5 mile run. Mon i am going to try to get to zumba. Tues will be zumba. Wed run 45 min. Thur rest. Fri run 45 min
> 
> So with that plan and good eating i am hoping for a successful week.
> 
> Well im off to make breakfast for the kids. Enjoy your wkend team!



Sounds like you've got a great plan in place for the week!

*************

Happy Saturday morning.  I'm up and moving and drinking my coffee, but not in a mood to chat.... sorry.   Hope you all have a delightful Saturday!! TTYL..................P


----------



## VirataMama4

Good Morning Donalds!

It was a busy week around here getting ready for our pre moving out inspection for housing yesterday!  I didn't realize how stressed about it I was.  We had a couple of cats a year ago and they clawed at the carpets and ruined a few rooms, so I was thinking we'd owe tons of $$$...  But we found out that we are on the "last year" of these carpets, so we'll only owe like $200! 
The movers will be here in less then 3 weeks and we'll be on our way to our new adventure in New Orleans in 4 weeks! We found out that we're only getting a 3 bedroom and losing 1000 sq ft in our new housing, so now we're having to sell off all the stuff from our 4th bedroom and all the "extra" stuff we have that we won't have room for now. 

I haven't done my weigh in yet, but will be doing it today.  

QOTD:
I'd fly to Ireland and then to Italy!  I've always wanted to visit both places.


----------



## mikamah

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I will give you the most memorable Valentine's Day....10 years ago my mom was diagnosed with uterine cancer and had a full hysterectomy on Valentine's Day.  After the surgery she was told that it had not spread and she would not need any radiation or chemo. It was one of the happiest days of my life!  This is not your typical Valentine's story but it is one I will never forget.
> 
> CRANKY ALERT!!!  Just an FYI....when you see someone without a Valentine, please do not tell them that Mr. Right could be around the corner or "you find love when you are not looking".  It does not console me as a single person nor does it make me feel any better.....JUST GIVE ME THE CHOCOLATE!!!  Lol
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day to All!


I love your most memorable valentines day.   And I'll just take the chocolate too!! 
Are you near Sesame Place?  We took ds and my niece when they were 4 and 5, and loved it.  I know they're not open in march, but for the summer, it was really fun.  



buzz5985 said:


> I have to come back to this I started with
> 
> J - Jaded
> A - Angry
> N  - Nasty
> 
> Can you tell I am at work???
> 
> Janis


We all have those days.



buzz5985 said:


> I put on my thinking cap for the QOTD - climbed out of my pit I was sinking into - and came up with -
> 
> J - Jaunty (as I walk to WDW)
> A - Adamant (that I will finish this journey)
> N - Noble (I will stay above the negative comments)
> I - Incredible (yes I am!!!)
> S - Strong and Sassy!!!!!!


Glad you climbed out of the pit.  Awesome description!!



Leitadala said:


> I've had great success in the past on Weight Watchers, but in the last 2 years I was unable to loose any and I found it hard to do WW and the high-intensity workout classes I was in. So now I'm counting calories using "MyFitnessPal" (online and app) and I also never go to any workout without my Polar FT40 heart rate monitor. My favourite exercises include roller skating, squash, and biking (I can't wait for the snow to melt so I can get back on it), and by biggest food challenge is sweet/sugary stuff. Right now I've been working on increasing my endurance by doing sets on the stair mill for 5-mins at a time.
> 
> I look forward to a fun challenge with all of you!


Welcome to the Team.  It is such an amazing place for support, inspiration and friendship.  



belledreamer said:


> I GOT MY FIRST GYM MEMBERSHIP!!
> 
> I had a week free trial that I used and really liked it, but once it ended, I realized that I just could not get the same results on my own.  I'd walk or do Just Dance, but I wasn't even feeling like I had done anything the next day and I know I wasn't keeping a good pace. Plus it was alot easier to say 'I just don't feel like exercising today.'  Hopefully this will be what I need to get into a good routine and to get training for next years Princess 5k.


Awesome!!  Congrats on the gym membership.  You will be so ready for the princess 5k!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Oh and I think this valentines day gift tops them all and comes in at my #1 most unforgettable gift.  My dh got me a cake pop baking pan.  In his defense I did comment on the commercial how neat it was and it would be a cool idea to make cake pops for school birthday celebrations but in all honesty I really didnt want one.  But he tried and for that I will forever love him.:


 Have you ever bought a cake pop at Starbucks?  they are ridiculousely priced, around 3 dollars a pop.  You could start a business, with that pan, and make millions for your disney trips.



pjlla said:


> QOTD for Wed., Feb. 15, 2012
> 
> Okay..... we all know about "food porn".... lovely pictures and delicious descriptions of food....probably food we shouldn't eat very often.... chocolates, steaks, fancy cocktails, pastries... you get the idea.  In fact, I believe that there is a popular "food porn" thread somewhere on the Dis, complete with pictures to make you DROOL!
> 
> That said, let's talk about HEALTHY foods that are YUMMY and DROOL-worthy!
> 
> Using photos and/or descriptions, tell us about one of your favorite HEALTHY, WEIGHT-LOSS-JOURNEY WORTHY foods!  Remember, we want to be DROOLING by the end of your description and BEGGING for the recipe!
> 
> 
> Bonus QOTD:
> 
> What little bit of silly DISNEY do you have in your life every day?  A piece of jewelry?  A sticker on your journal?  Do tell!P


No pictures but  big bowl of fruit salad with bright berries, melon, grapes always looks and tastes so good.  Definitely looks more drool worthy than roasted vegies, but roasted vegie taste sooooo good.  I just roasted a head of cauliflower and brocolli, and will make myself an omelette shortly for breakfest.   



pjlla said:


> Yup, after not running ANY distance for about the past YEAR, I did a 5K on the TM at the Y last night with a very respectable time!   (35:32, including a 2 minute warm-up walk and a very slow first mile... majority was run at 11:06 pace).  Gave me conflicted feelings though..... the hard parts of the run reminded me why I stopped running.... but loved that feeling when I was done and I felt SO BOSS for doing it!!
> 
> Off to answer the QOTD myself and then do some exercise!.................P


Awesome run, pamela!!  And so fast!!  Were you sore the next day?  I've been trying to run 3 mornings with Poko, but I'll run for 4-5 min, and walk 1-3ish, but it really does feel so good when I am done.  



amykathleen2005 said:


> So I was proud that I started taking vitamins at the end of last week (Flintstones with Iron). I thought it would help me to top up the nutrients I miss in my diet.
> 
> However, this week my stomach also feels like there is a balloon in it for the past few days! Sad to find out today that it is the vitamin (specifically the iron). Blah. I don't think I am going to have any weight loss this week.


I think I forgot to post or it got poofed, but congrats on the new puppy.  How is he doing?  



pjlla said:


> QOTD for Thursday, February 16, 2012
> 
> Do you have "tips" that you would like to share with other busy, active, possibly-overwhelmed folks who are on this healthy journey?  Please list anywhere from 1 to 10 of your best tips!  The tips can involved quick meal ideas, ways to add extra exercise, or (my favorite) organizational and/or planning tips!
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> Pessimist or Optimist?
> 
> Black or Navy?
> 
> Chocolate or Chips?
> 
> Math or Spelling?
> 
> Outgoing or Shy?
> 
> Summer or Winter?
> 
> Night owl or Morning dove?
> 
> City or Country?


Never, ever give up.  
Track your food and be aware of what you are eating
Move every day.
Never give up!!

Optimist
Black
Chocolate
Math
Outgoing
Summer
Morning dove now with the occassional night owl thrown in, usually for a criminal minds marathon.  My life is so exciting. 




cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Results Week 6: Pamper Week/Adventureland
> 
> *Congratulations to all our participants!*
> 
> *Team Mickey had 6 participants:
> *cclovesdis
> GaRain
> glass1/2fll
> KDIPIAZZ
> MelindaRuns
> myweegirls
> 
> *Team Donald had 8 participants:*
> 4HOLIDAYS
> belledreamer
> D73
> jillbur
> luvpoohandcompany
> Mary▪Poppins
> ougrad86
> 
> *Team Donald is the team winner for HH Week 2! Congratulations!
> 
> Congratulations to KDIPIAZZ all 7/7 points!
> 
> Congratulations to 4HOLIDAYS, belledreamer, D73, jillbur, luvpoohandcompany, and ougrad86 for earning all 7/7 points!
> 
> For Week 6: Adventureland, I have a Pamper Prize for Team Donald Participant luvpoohandcompany. Please PM me your address and I will mail out your prize as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> Please let me know if I made any mistakes. My inbox and I have not been getting along well lately. *


*Thank you CC.  

Congratulations to all our HH participants, and all our big losers this past week too!!!  

Good saturday morning everyone!!

I'm on call today and tomorrow, and thus have no big plans.  It's beautiful and sunny here.  Poko and I walked/ran for an hour this morning, and it felt great.  I've just had a banana and coffee and am going to make an omelette now, and am planning to stay firmly in the wagon now.  It's nice having the dog, and just hanging home with her.  She's not quite ready to be trusted out of the crate when we go out, so on our weekends, I don't want to put her in if I don't need to.  

Be back in a bit to catch up more.*


----------



## ChelleyB

::Snow_White:: said:


> Thank you Pamela, and now thank you Jill!!
> 
> QOTD: I never really was interested in anything extreme, I'm too scared! Zip-lining seems like fun, but I'm sure I'd chicken out. The most extreme thing that I will do is EE, RnRC, or TOT.
> 
> I am down 2.2 this week! This week has been good to me.



Congrats on the loss - that's great!! 
RnRC is pretty extreme!  My husband doesn't care for it, but I LOVE it!!!



jillbur said:


> White water canoeing? I didn't even know there was such a thing. I bet it's a good upper body workout and fun, too!
> 
> It's a really good upper body workout!!  My friends and I did it on some of the rivers in Banff National Park.  It was a blast
> 
> Well, I was on earlier replying and my computer just shut down
> 
> So, I am just getting around to replies. I am enjoying my day off with my boys. We went to Ohio to get gas ($3.29 vs. $3.65 here where I live~and it only takes 10 minutes to get to a Flying J), went to the library where DS5 got books on dolphins and killer whales and DS8 got books on Bigfoot and the Loch Ness Monster (don't ask), went to a late breakfast with my mom, and went grocery shopping. Now I am home watching The Tale of Despereaux and doing laundry.
> 
> I would drive a bit to save that much on gas, too!  It is 3.39 here in Chicagoland.
> 
> I know I keep saying that I need to get back on track, but I really need to! Maybe booking my flights to WDW in May will be my motivation. I just lost it this week and have been making some poor food choices. I've been craving sugary things lately. So a cookie here and a chocolate here and I'm over my calories  I'm not sure how to conquer these sugar cravings, but I am going to try hard!
> 
> You can do it!!
> 
> QOTD~The most extreme thing I've done is probably only extreme for me  DH and I hiked in The Great Smoky Mountain National Park. DH picked a "strenuous" hike up a mountain, which was fine, but parts of the hike were very narrow with drops on the side. Now, I do not enjoy heights, so I was scared a lot of the time. The hike was definitely "strenuous!" It was about 1.5-2 hours and when we got to the top of the mountain, it had the most beautiful views. I have to tell you, the hike down went much faster
> 
> I would love, love, love to be in one of those dive cages with sharks swimming around me! I think I'll put it on my bucket list. Anyone ever do anything like that? I really have no desire to free fall for any reason (sky diving, bungee jumping, etc), so that's about as extreme as I get.
> 
> Do any of you watch the new show from Ricky Gervais called "An Idiot Abroad: The Bucket List?" He sends his friend Karl on little trips to do things that people would have on their bucket lists. It's pretty funny! I think it's on the Science Channel or something.
> 
> Well, I hope everyone is starting their weekend off right. I'll check back later~maybe more people will be on later.
> 
> Jill



We're big fans of the Smoky Mountains.  We were there last fall, but DH and I are both out of shape, so just the hike to Clingman's Dome was quite the chore! 



50sjayne said:


> I know-- I should stay on my own board but it's slow over on Mickey...
> 
> I guess skateboarding was my thing, from about age 8 to late teens. I just found a Mickey skateboard at Goodwill a few days ago and it's a small one--not those big awful things. Think I'm going to start precariously taking it out when it gets nicer. Keep in mind I am a 43 year old lady--not very proper, but who cares-- never really cared much for age appropriate behavior.



I think that's awesome!!  Have fun on the skateboard!  And 43 doesn't qualify you as an old lady - I'll be 38 this year and still feel like I'm 25 



donac said:


> Last night we worked on a costumes and today we tackle a backdrop.  Send us as much PD as possible.  Then we have to get as many costumes finished as possible.  Only 3 weeks until opening night.  It is going to be close.  We just need some help.  They sent out an email to the parents to come and help iron last week and no one showed up.  They sent an email out this week to help us sew this backdrop (It is a like a tent and is hugh).  I can't wait to see who shows up.



I hope lots of people show up to help today - lots of pixie dust your way!!! 

Happy Saturday, Everyone!  I'm colouring with my DD6 and later I have to go to the eye doctor.  Other than that, we hope to do our taxes and, fingers crossed, celebrate a refund


----------



## JacksLilWench

I'm so far behind, I don't even know if I could attempt to go back and make it up...so I'm just gonna start fresh today 



jillbur said:


> QOTD Saturday
> 
> Today's movie is Peter Pan
> 
> You can fly, you can fly, you can fly! If you could fly off anywhere today, where would you go (other than Disney) and why?



Hm...I would say any small warm beachy island.  I'm so ready for warm weather, I can hardly stand it!  I went shopping a little yesterday and saw so many cute sundresses and sandals and bathing suits, and it really took me a lot of willpower to not buy them all, haha.  Plus, my birthday beach trip is in one month so it's making it bad.  But, that also means I have one more month to get into better shape for it!  

I would love to be under 180 when we leave for the trip- which means I have five more lbs to go.  I think I can do it...just as long as I keep checking in like I'm supposed to with you guys!


----------



## mikamah

cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Week 7: Tomorrowland® Transit Authority PeopleMover
> 
> Last week, we focused on the basics. This week, we are going to continue with that theme while we focus on the changes we want to see in ourselves as we embrace our future. What better way to do that than in the spirit of the classic PeopleMover.
> 
> This weeks 4 Habits are:
> 
> 1. It is not unheard of to fall off the wagon. I have had many a bad week. Many of my WISH BL friends would say that the next moment is the time to turn it around and then suggest that you start off by drinking a tall glass of water. This week, make your future even better as *your habit is to drink a total of 64 oz. of water during the day.* You can count up to 8 oz. of tea or coffee toward your total for the day.
> 
> 2. Ive never met Mr. Tom Morrow, but Im guessing hes a pretty healthy man for his age. I have a hunch that he was big into journaling what he ate. Research (and you cant argue with research) says that journaling is essential for weight loss. Im going on another hunch that it is also essential for maintenance. In your future you will be maintaining, so *this week, write down everything you eat as well as the portion size.* (Example: ½ cup of plain uncooked oatmeal, cooked in ½ cup of nonfat milk, with 1 tablespoon of walnuts and 1 teaspoon of brown sugar)
> 
> 3. One goal I have for my future is to have as few (or no) medical conditions as possible. My biggest concern is heart disease. Im also worried about diabetes and it doesnt help that Ive heard about the dangers of having both. Exercise, as the research says, can help with both before and after diagnosis. *This week, your habit is to exercise each day.* There is no minimum amount of time this week. The goal is to simply engage in purposeful movement for a sustained period of time that satisfies you.
> 
> 4. The WDW website states that this attraction is environmentally friendly. We all know how much discussion there has been about the future with our current waste level, etc. *This week, you habit is to do something environmentally-friendly each day.* Inspired by Pamela (pjlla)
> 
> Mini-Challenges
> 
> 1. Since weve started this challenge, Ive encouraged you to write about yourself. Weve also talked a lot about goals on the threads. This week, *just think about the future. This should be relaxing*
> 
> 2. This is another think about mini-challenge. This attraction was built above Tomorrowland,® and according to the WDW website, is considered mass transit. Where I live, there is limited mass transit and that has been one of the things making the news lately. *Think about the mass transit options, if any, where you live and whether or not using it/them is feasible.*
> 
> Please feel free to PM me with any questions or ask on the thread. Have a great week everyone!


I love the people mover and it's about time I get my butt in gear and do the hh.   After a couple weeks of not losing, I know I need to do something different to get back on track.  I wrote the hh down and have it with my food tracker and will do it and send in my results next weekend.  
Thank you so much CC.  I love this weeks hh.



::Snow_White:: said:


> Today I had another 3 mile run and do you ever have those days when you just feel like you conquered Mt. Everest?  When you realize that you can do anything you want to do and you see so much progress? That's how I felt today.
> 
> Even though my day was mostly uneventful I spent most of it doing hours of math (arg, math!), I was so exhausted. I finally finished all my math homework and by that time it was 8:15 PM. I was so not enthused to get on the TM, but my mom really encouraged me and so I hopped on.
> 
> I cannot believe it, but I made it 3 miles in 38:43. That is the fastest I have ever ran 3 miles and I ran probably 2.5 of it, that comes out to about 13 minute mile!!!  I don't think I've ever been so proud of myself! I think the problem I am having with some runs is that I push myself really hard on the days when I'm feeling powerful and then I have not recovered by the time the next run comes around. But I am going to start accepting that it is okay to walk half of a run if I really try hard on the days when I'm feeling better. I just can't believe that just a couple months ago I couldn't run for more than 5 minutes and now I can run almost 30 minutes straight!!
> 
> It may sound cheesy but as I was stretching I was thinking about how I am going to feel after the half marathon. I started thinking of a "victory speech", you know, the ones where you tell the story of where you started and how you made it to where you are now? I actually sat down at my computer and started creating my own victory speech. It may sound a little crazy, but it is so motivating! I think it will help to save it to my computer and when I'm feeling discouraged I can pull it up and remind myself of my goal.
> 
> Sorry, little long speech tonight. This is one of the biggest victories I have had...maybe ever! I hope you all had a WONDERFUL day today and I will be back soon to catch up with everyone!


Congratulations on the fantastic run, and I think it's a great idea to plan out your victory speech.  After my first 5k, I wrote a little trip report on the challenge thread at that time, and I will re read it occassionally and be inspired as to how far I had come at that time, and how I realized that I can do anything I set my mind to also.  So happy for you.



D73 said:


> I am pleased to report a 3.6 pound loss this week and  getting into the 200's!!!
> Christopher


Whooo hoo!!  Congratulations on a new century, and goodbye to the 3s forever!!  I'm so happy for you.  You really are rocking this weight loss!!  



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Good morning everyone. Hope all goes well for you at weigh-in today
> After maintaining last week I lost 1lb this week! Initially I was a bit disappointed but then I remembered the wee poem someone (?Janis) posted early on about "1LB never wanting to be lost " so feel better to have at least lost something!!
> I know you guys dont use stones as a measurement but I'm now 11 stone so another 1lb off next week means I'm in the 10s which I cant wait for My ultimate life-time goal is to be 9and a half stone (133lbs) but thats a while away just now. My goal for this challengeis to lose 20 lbs and today brings me to 13 lost
> 
> Thanks Pamela for coaching last wee
> Good luck today everyon


Whoo hoo!! Congrats on the loss and being so close to the 10s!!!  Very exciting!!



jillbur said:


> QOTD~Friday
> 
> Todays's theme is the movie Cars
> 
> Lightning McQueen likes speed. How about you? Have you ever done any extreme sports, or something that was extreme for you? Or, are any on your "bucket list?" If you have, which sport(s) did you try and did you like it? If you have one on your "bucket list," which one and why?


Before I had ds I did one of those drop things at Six Flags.  You're strapped in a harness and they pull you back up with a crane like thing and then you drop and it felt like we were going to drop and go right into the ground, but you swing back up just above the ground.  No bungee type thing for me though.  Probably more extreme to me was last year I jumped off my bil's boat in the lake.  I had on a life vest, but it made me so nervous, and I really almost didn't get up the courage.  I am not a strong swimmer and hate being in water over my head, but I did it.  Ds is a little fish, and was jumping off without any problem.  
I do not really have any extreme sport in mind, but ds wants to zipline, so we may do that, and as long as there is not water involved, I'll probably do anything he can coerce me into.  I would like to try parasailing.  It's does look so peaceful.  
Thanks Jill, you've got me thinking.  Having the dog now, we won't be taking as many over night trips this summer vacation, but maybe as a treat we'll do a day trip to the beach and try parasailing.  



D73 said:


> I had the opportunity to do the Ride Along experience at the Richard Petty Speedway that sits in the parking lot at Magic Kingdom. Once I squeezed my fat *** through the window (yes just like the Dukes of Hazzard) and buckled in we were off. Scary at first especially since my first car accident was sliding through a curve in the road due to wet pavement. The curves freaked me out at that speed. But by lap 3 I was relaxing and enjoying it which of course was the about the time the whole thing was finishing.
> 
> I have always thought about sky diving but have never found anyone to go with me. I feel this is and experience that should be shared. But I also am not so sure about the feeling of being up in the air like that. So I am taking a baby step and trying some para-sailing. I signed up for it on Castaway Cay during my upcoming cruise. This way I can get a  new experience as well as try out what it is like to be suspended in air from a large piece of canvas, all the while remaining tethered to the boat.
> 
> Christopher


I bet you'll love parasailing.  I'm with Jill, and won't be joining you for sky diving, but ds would love to join you, so if we're ever in the same place, you and he can jump, and I'll take the pictures.



lisah0711 said:


> Hello *TEAM DONALD*!
> 
> Just popping in to wish my friend *Shawn* a very, very happy birthday!
> 
> *Pamela,* loved your questions this week and *Jill* I love how you have a theme for your QOTD.  We've had some great twists on the QOTD this challenge and that is wonderful.
> 
> Good luck on your weigh-ins!  Can't wait until we are all on one thread again!


Hi LIsa!!  I'm very excited to be merging threads too.  Miss seeing you and all the Mickeys!!  

Happy Belated Birthday SHawn!!  Hope you are well, and we're here in the wagon if you want to join us!!!



ChelleyB said:


> I had a great first week of weight loss - 4.6lbs!!  The first week is always big for me.  I'll probably settle down to 1-2 lbs next week.  But a very exciting and encouraging first weigh in - I'm pumped!!!


Awesome start!!! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I have been like kathy this wk. I haven fell off the wagon but im definitely hanging on the side and the scale is a perfect representative of that.


Hope you've climbed back in too, and we can put that scale in it's place next week.  I'm still up and am going to send in tomorrows weight whatever it may be.  



amykathleen2005 said:


> I have been white water rafting(fun but gashed my knee open), done a high ropes course (fun but scary) and been rappelling(also fun but scary). Nothing crazy extreme but fun.


White water rafting looks mighty extreme to me.  We were looking it up at work last year thinking about taking a trip, and once one of the girls said they had gone and fallen out and had to be pulled back in, I lost my desire.  OMG, it looks so scary.  



Zoesmama03 said:


> Lurking about just wanted to say hello to all those I've challeneged with before.  I've had a broken computer for months.  I finally got it fixed and a HUGE upgrade.  Found this site to be EXTREMELY slow compared to any others but just editing options I cut down from all posts to only the past 75 days worth and its so much faster.  I may rejoin in the challenge at some point. Just back to tracking my food on myfitnesspal semi-regularly this past week.  Now to get some daily(or near so) exercise going again.  I've been really really enjoying The dance Wii games.  We have Michael Jackson The Experience and Just Dance 3 and it just doesn't seem like I'm working out because its fun and I don't realize all the time that has passed.  We will all do 3 hours and not even feel bored with it.  And I work up a great sweat.
> 
> Hope you are all well and shrinking nicely.


HI Melissa!1  Great to see you back!!



Disneyluvr said:


> Hi there Team! I haven't been checking in lately because the boards were moving so slow and when they finally picked up my computer at home died! So now the boards are fixed, my home computer is fixed and all I need now is for me to be fixed
> 
> I have had a really tough time the last few weeks! I had 2 weeks of gains and luckily this week was a draw, no loose-no gain. I am working hard for next week to be a loss again!


  Hang in there.  Glad the computer issues are over, and here's to all of us staying in the wagon this week and seeing some poundage gone next week.



pjlla said:


> Happy Friday friends!  I didn't get on this morning because I was out the door early for a full day of errands and such.  Kids off to school, trip to Target, DS's naturopath (to pick up some supplement refills), pick up the bar stools I ordered, browsed around a few different stores looking for stuff for DD for Costa Rica, plus a bit of browsing for myself (LOVE Homegoods!).  Drag everything home, pick up DS at the bus stop, pick up DD at school, home, start dinner, etc, etc.... and now here I am!  Notice there is NO exercise in there.    Was planned but not accomplished.  Still thinking I might get in 30 minutes on the TM, since we are eating later tonight.  We'll see.
> 
> Making Carol's African Meatloaf tonight (shameless plug for the BL recipe thread right here!!).  It smells great.... I think we will love it!  Side dishes include roasted veggies (broccoli and asparagus), mashed cauliflower, and whole wheat couscous.
> 
> Swim meet both days this weekend, but I'll try to pop on at least once a day!  TTYL.........................P


Dd must be getting so excited for her trip.  Funny story, one of the docs I work with is building a house in Costa Rica, and has been for years lots of issues, but a while ago, there were several of us, me included who thought Costa Rica was an island, and he was just so appalled that we thought that.  Sad really, geography is so not my strong suit.  We have a new nurse from the Phillipines, and I didn't realize what a large country that is.  I need to definitely pay attention to ds as he studies.  
How are you doing with dd going away?  I'm sure it's so bittersweet, and you must be so excited for her to have this opportunity, but nervous too.  She is one smart girl, and she will be fine and have the time of her life. 



jillbur said:


> I would love, love, love to be in one of those dive cages with sharks swimming around me! I think I'll put it on my bucket list. Anyone ever do anything like that? I really have no desire to free fall for any reason (sky diving, bungee jumping, etc), so that's about as extreme as I get.
> Jill


I will not be any where near that dive cage with you.  But ds would probably love to join you.



my3princes said:


> Before kids I thought nothing of jumping on a motorcycle at over 100 mph.  I had my snowmobile at that speed on a lake too.  Wouldn't do that now that I'm a Mom though.  I have been ziplining, parasailing, and water skiing.  We were supposed to go white water rafting last fall, by the flooding around here took out the roads so we're hoping they will honor the certificates (we had already paid) in the spring.  Chris has been sky diving, and done the Richard petty ride along.  We went scuba diving in Cancun.  That was awesome.


Wow, you have done a lot.  Now that I think about it I did some extreme (for me) skiing before I had ds.  I remember being so proud to do the double black diamond White Heat at Sunday river, but I would never go near it now.  



::Snow_White:: said:


> QOTD: I never really was interested in anything extreme, I'm too scared! Zip-lining seems like fun, but I'm sure I'd chicken out. The most extreme thing that I will do is EE, RnRC, or TOT.
> 
> I am down 2.2 this week! This week has been good to me.


Congrats on the loss!!



jillbur said:


> Well, it's a little slow around Team Donald tonight. I have to get a couple things done around the house and I am heading to bed early. I am planning 9 am yoga tomorrow and then I have nothing else planned. I just told DSs that we will spring clean their rooms tomorrow. I am trying to purge stuff that really doesn't get used. Luckily, my boys understand that we need to get rid of things to make room for new stuff (like toys from Christmas and their birthdays coming in May). Plus, they love having garage sales. They make good salesmen as they play with all the toys and then kids want them!  Plus, I just need some organization in their rooms.
> 
> Jill


Hope the room cleaning goes well.  I agree with pamela, and it should be considered an extreme sport.



50sjayne said:


> I guess skateboarding was my thing, from about age 8 to late teens. I just found a Mickey skateboard at Goodwill a few days ago and it's a small one--not those big awful things. Think I'm going to start precariously taking it out when it gets nicer. Keep in mind I am a 43 year old lady--not very proper, but who cares-- never really cared much for age appropriate behavior.


I had a small blue plastic skateboard as a teenager and we used to skate board to the mall about 3 miles.   Ah, those were the days.  I took a little spill off ds's scooter, so I don't venture on much more than my bike these days.   Have fun, and be careful.



happysummer said:


> I actually have a few on my list, swim with sharks,sky diving, bungee jumping.
> 
> I had a chance to do these when I was younger but husband did not want me to do it, and stupid me listen to him. Now I have to wait until I have the money and my kids are older.
> 
> 
> I hope everyone had a good week.


I bet your kids will grow and want to do all of those with you and more.  



donac said:


> He got his hair cut.  It used to be shoulder length.  His hair is now shorter than dh's.  He was wearing a shirt and tie when he so he looked very professional.  I should have taken a picture.
> 
> Last night we worked on a costumes and today we tackle a backdrop.  Send us as much PD as possible.  Then we have to get as many costumes finished as possible.  Only 3 weeks until opening night.  It is going to be close.  We just need some help.  They sent out an email to the parents to come and help iron last week and no one showed up.  They sent an email out this week to help us sew this backdrop (It is a like a tent and is hugh).  I can't wait to see who shows up.
> Have a happy and healthy day.


That's exciting for ds.  I hope more parents show up today.  I thought of you last week when we went to see the middle schools' Fiddler on the Roof play, and I was noticing all the costumes, and how much work goes into these productions.  YOu are so good to volunteer all your time and energy, Dona.



jillbur said:


> Woke up extremely early for no reason at all. I may have to nap today. I haven't seen a nap in awhile (probably a year and I was probably sick). It's just going to be a looooong day if I don't get a midday rest!
> 
> Jill


None of us nap enough!!  I love sending all my patients home after their procedures and telling them to take a nap when they get home.  I hop eyou find the time to nap today.



jillbur said:


> QOTD Saturday
> 
> Today's movie is Peter Pan
> 
> You can fly, you can fly, you can fly! If you could fly off anywhere today, where would you go (other than Disney) and why?


I think I'd fly to Arizona.  I have cousins there, and we haven't been there yet, and they always come this way because there's so much more of our family here.  But if it was allowed, I'd be in disneyland!!  Because I was going to try to go there this summer, but it's not going to happen, so that's where I'd be.  

I forgot the silly disney things qotd.  I have multiple antenna toppers, and the white family sticker on the back window of the car of me and ds.  There are pics from wdw in every room, and picture magnets on the fridge.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Jill i am getting back on the wagon with you. Lets go girl we can do it
> 
> Well im off to make breakfast for the kids. Enjoy your wkend team!


Enjoy that trip to the bahamas!!  Glad to see you back in the wagon too.  We can stay here this time!!!!  Are you on school vacation this week too?



pjlla said:


> I Happy Saturday morning.  I'm up and moving and drinking my coffee, but not in a mood to chat.... sorry.   Hope you all have a delightful Saturday!! TTYL..................P


Hope your day is delightful too.  And thanks for making room in the wagon.  My omelette was soooo good this morning though not as photogenic as yours, and I have a big bowl of roasted vegies for the weekend.



VirataMama4 said:


> It was a busy week around here getting ready for our pre moving out inspection for housing yesterday!  I didn't realize how stressed about it I was.  We had a couple of cats a year ago and they clawed at the carpets and ruined a few rooms, so I was thinking we'd owe tons of $$$...  But we found out that we are on the "last year" of these carpets, so we'll only owe like $200!
> The movers will be here in less then 3 weeks and we'll be on our way to our new adventure in New Orleans in 4 weeks! We found out that we're only getting a 3 bedroom and losing 1000 sq ft in our new housing, so now we're having to sell off all the stuff from our 4th bedroom and all the "extra" stuff we have that we won't have room for now.
> I haven't done my weigh in yet, but will be doing it today.
> 
> QOTD:
> I'd fly to Ireland and then to Italy!  I've always wanted to visit both places.


Good luck with the move!!



ChelleyB said:


> I think that's awesome!!  Have fun on the skateboard!  And 43 doesn't qualify you as an old lady - I'll be 38 this year and still feel like I'm 25
> ]
> 
> Happy Saturday, Everyone!  I'm colouring with my DD6 and later I have to go to the eye doctor.  Other than that, we hope to do our taxes and, fingers crossed, celebrate a refund


I love that you feel so young.  And coloring is so much fun and relaxing too.  I miss that now that ds is getting bigger.  Fingers crossed for a refund!!

Yay, I'm finally caught up with everyone.  I know keeping up here and posting every day makes such a big difference to me, so that is my goal for this week.  
Ds is on school vacation, and I"m only working tue,wed, and thurs, but may get cancelled one of those days.  I need to make a meal plan and grocery shop tomorrow, so I should make my list now, and that way if I get called into work, I can go right after that.  

Hope you're all having a great day!!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

jillbur said:


> QOTD Saturday
> 
> Today's movie is Peter Pan
> 
> You can fly, you can fly, you can fly! If you could fly off anywhere today, where would you go (other than Disney) and why?



Oh man, almost anywhere! I'm thinking Australia or Canada. No, no, Hawaii! Can I go to Aulani? 

---
Thanks for all the support everyone!

I just registered for my half-marathon today!! I am so excited but so beyond scared! I can't believe I'm actually going to do it, I signed up just so I couldn't back out. My friend was going to run it with me but she hasn't trained at all so I think she may back out. Oh well, I know I can do it! 

Well, I'm feeling very upbeat today and don't want to spend all day sitting down so I'm going to go get some housework done. 2.5 mile run tonight that I am sure will be EASY! 

Have a happy and healthy day!


----------



## Disneyluvr

jillbur said:


> QOTD Saturday
> 
> Today's movie is Peter Pan
> 
> You can fly, you can fly, you can fly! If you could fly off anywhere today, where would you go (other than Disney) and why?



I would fly to Australia! I have always wanted to go and I have friends that live there that I would love to go see!


----------



## ChelleyB

jillbur said:


> QOTD Saturday
> 
> Today's movie is Peter Pan
> 
> You can fly, you can fly, you can fly! If you could fly off anywhere today, where would you go (other than Disney) and why?



St. Thomas!!!  Oh how DH and I long for sand, blue green water and warmth 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Qotd sat.
> i would fly to the bahamas today......i can picture myself right now.....sitting on the beach sipping a frozen margarita with the sun blazing down and warming my skin. Aaaahhhh paradise
> 
> Im sorry to say i have to report a gain this week. a 1.6lb gain in fact. I just eel so bloated this week. I really didnt stray far off of my plan so the gain is a bit frustrating but it will make me work that much harder this week.
> 
> I am going to o to zumba today. Tomorrow will be a 5 mile run. Mon i am going to try to get to zumba. Tues will be zumba. Wed run 45 min. Thur rest. Fri run 45 min
> 
> So with that plan and good eating i am hoping for a successful week.
> 
> Well im off to make breakfast for the kids. Enjoy your wkend team!



The Bahamas sound wonderful!!!  Hoping you have an awesome week 



JacksLilWench said:


> I'm so far behind, I don't even know if I could attempt to go back and make it up...so I'm just gonna start fresh today
> 
> 
> 
> Hm...I would say any small warm beachy island.  I'm so ready for warm weather, I can hardly stand it!  I went shopping a little yesterday and saw so many cute sundresses and sandals and bathing suits, and it really took me a lot of willpower to not buy them all, haha.  Plus, my birthday beach trip is in one month so it's making it bad.  But, that also means I have one more month to get into better shape for it!
> 
> I would love to be under 180 when we leave for the trip- which means I have five more lbs to go.  I think I can do it...just as long as I keep checking in like I'm supposed to with you guys!



Sounds like a lot of people would love a beach holiday!!  Right there with you   5lbs.....melting away 



::Snow_White:: said:


> Oh man, almost anywhere! I'm thinking Australia or Canada. No, no, Hawaii! Can I go to Aulani?
> 
> ---
> Thanks for all the support everyone!
> 
> I just registered for my half-marathon today!! I am so excited but so beyond scared! I can't believe I'm actually going to do it, I signed up just so I couldn't back out. My friend was going to run it with me but she hasn't trained at all so I think she may back out. Oh well, I know I can do it!
> 
> Well, I'm feeling very upbeat today and don't want to spend all day sitting down so I'm going to go get some housework done. 2.5 mile run tonight that I am sure will be EASY!
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day!



Half-marathon - that's awesome and impressive!!  Great work   You can do it!!!


----------



## happysummer

jillbur said:


> QOTD Saturday
> 
> Today's movie is Peter Pan
> 
> You can fly, you can fly, you can fly! If you could fly off anywhere today, where would you go (other than Disney) and why?



i would fly to thailand. I would help at the orphanages and visit aall the buddhist temples. I would stay until I ran out of money. I would swim in the warm sea and enjoy every single minute.
I love thai people I love buddhist countries and it would be away from this crappy place.

I hope everyone had a great day.


----------



## my3princes

jillbur said:


> QOTD Saturday
> 
> Today's movie is Peter Pan
> 
> You can fly, you can fly, you can fly! If you could fly off anywhere today, where would you go (other than Disney) and why?



Immediately Hawaii came to mind since we've been doing so much planning...but

Today was a good day to be Mom here.  This morning Nick bowled his first 200 game in bowling with a 221.  His average is a 127 so this was huge.  Then Hunter bowled his first 200 game at the High School Tournament today with a 201.  Oddly enough he also has a 127 average.  The icing on the cake was that the High School Team took first place in the first ever High School State Tournament today.  That makes state and school History.


----------



## amykathleen2005

jillbur said:


> QOTD Saturday
> 
> Today's movie is Peter Pan
> 
> You can fly, you can fly, you can fly! If you could fly off anywhere today, where would you go (other than Disney) and why?



England! Love it there! My husband says he doesn't want to go back unless he is visiting with an American passport so we have over a year before he would qualify to apply for US citizenship.


----------



## amykathleen2005

mikamah said:


> I think I forgot to post or it got poofed, but congrats on the new puppy.  How is he doing?



She is doing great! She's become really at home here and loves to have several cuddles throughout the day (she really isn't a lap dog but try telling her that!).

Here she is in a chair she seems to have claimed....


----------



## jillbur

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Qotd sat.
> i would fly to the bahamas today......i can picture myself right now.....sitting on the beach sipping a frozen margarita with the sun blazing down and warming my skin. Aaaahhhh paradise
> 
> Im sorry to say i have to report a gain this week. a 1.6lb gain in fact. I just eel so bloated this week. I really didnt stray far off of my plan so the gain is a bit frustrating but it will make me work that much harder this week.
> 
> I am going to o to zumba today. Tomorrow will be a 5 mile run. Mon i am going to try to get to zumba. Tues will be zumba. Wed run 45 min. Thur rest. Fri run 45 min
> 
> So with that plan and good eating i am hoping for a successful week.
> 
> Well im off to make breakfast for the kids. Enjoy your wkend team!



I'm ready for a beach also. A gain is fine~at least you have a plan of attack for the week and not giving up!





pjlla said:


> Actually, around here, "bedroom cleaning" is kind of an EXTREME SPORT!    If you saw my kids' rooms, you would understand!
> 
> The options are just too endless!  Of course, part of me says someplace warm and sunny and tropical..... but a bigger part says EUROPE.... Italy, France, Germany, Austria..... they can drop me almost anywhere there and I think I'd be happy!
> 
> I'm a frustrated world-traveler wannabe.



My 5 year old did much better than my 8 year old at cleaning and purging. I'd hold something up and ask if he still needs it & most of the time he said, "not really." My 8 year old get so attached to things. But, he did get rid of some things and his Legos all fit on his bookshelves now. 

I, too, am a frustrated world traveler. Actually, I am a frustrated traveler in general. So many places to see, so little money 



VirataMama4 said:


> Good Morning Donalds!
> 
> It was a busy week around here getting ready for our pre moving out inspection for housing yesterday!  I didn't realize how stressed about it I was.  We had a couple of cats a year ago and they clawed at the carpets and ruined a few rooms, so I was thinking we'd owe tons of $$$...  But we found out that we are on the "last year" of these carpets, so we'll only owe like $200!
> The movers will be here in less then 3 weeks and we'll be on our way to our new adventure in New Orleans in 4 weeks! We found out that we're only getting a 3 bedroom and losing 1000 sq ft in our new housing, so now we're having to sell off all the stuff from our 4th bedroom and all the "extra" stuff we have that we won't have room for now.
> 
> I haven't done my weigh in yet, but will be doing it today.
> 
> QOTD:
> I'd fly to Ireland and then to Italy!  I've always wanted to visit both places.



Ireland is on my list of places to see, also. Good luck with the move. It's such an adventure!



mikamah said:


> I'm on call today and tomorrow, and thus have no big plans.  It's beautiful and sunny here.  Poko and I walked/ran for an hour this morning, and it felt great.  I've just had a banana and coffee and am going to make an omelette now, and am planning to stay firmly in the wagon now.  It's nice having the dog, and just hanging home with her.  She's not quite ready to be trusted out of the crate when we go out, so on our weekends, I don't want to put her in if I don't need to.
> 
> Be back in a bit to catch up more.



I thought our dog was ready to be out of the crate (while DH was sleeping after working midnight shift). We went to Sunday school and church and came home to garbage all over our kitchen. She must not have known DH was upstairs. So, now I have to crate her even while he's sleeping on the weekends. I'm glad Poko is getting you out and exercising lol!



ChelleyB said:


> We're big fans of the Smoky Mountains.  We were there last fall, but DH and I are both out of shape, so just the hike to Clingman's Dome was quite the chore!



We did Clingman's Dome with our boys. That is a straight uphill hike! We had a hard time with it also, since DS3 (at the time) needed to be carried a lot of ds6 (at the time) needed to rest. Thank goodness they put those benches all the way up! Oh, and by the time we got to the top, it was so windy, fog (or clouds) rolled in, and it was freezing even though it was 80 when we got out of our car. So we couln't see anything, but it was fun! There are tons of good hikes and it's so beautiful! I want to go back for a long weekend sometime, but there's so many other places we want to go that we've never been.




JacksLilWench said:


> Hm...I would say any small warm beachy island.  I'm so ready for warm weather, I can hardly stand it!  I went shopping a little yesterday and saw so many cute sundresses and sandals and bathing suits, and it really took me a lot of willpower to not buy them all, haha.  Plus, my birthday beach trip is in one month so it's making it bad.  But, that also means I have one more month to get into better shape for it!
> 
> I would love to be under 180 when we leave for the trip- which means I have five more lbs to go.  I think I can do it...just as long as I keep checking in like I'm supposed to with you guys!



I was still Christmas shopping and out Penneys had bathing suits out! So, all this summer stuff drives me crazy since I know I won't be wearing it for months! I'm sure you'll love that 5 pounds before your trip. It sounds like a good birthday!



my3princes said:


> Immediately Hawaii came to mind since we've been doing so much planning...but
> 
> Today was a good day to be Mom here.  This morning Nick bowled his first 200 game in bowling with a 221.  His average is a 127 so this was huge.  Then Hunter bowled his first 200 game at the High School Tournament today with a 201.  Oddly enough he also has a 127 average.  The icing on the cake was that the High School Team took first place in the first ever High School State Tournament today.  That makes state and school History.



Ahhh, Hawaii...I may get there one day. I better go soon before airfare gets any worse  Congrats to the DSs on their scores. That's so exciting. 




mikamah said:


> Before I had ds I did one of those drop things at Six Flags.  You're strapped in a harness and they pull you back up with a crane like thing and then you drop and it felt like we were going to drop and go right into the ground, but you swing back up just above the ground.  No bungee type thing for me though.  Probably more extreme to me was last year I jumped off my bil's boat in the lake.  I had on a life vest, but it made me so nervous, and I really almost didn't get up the courage.  I am not a strong swimmer and hate being in water over my head, but I did it.  Ds is a little fish, and was jumping off without any problem.
> I do not really have any extreme sport in mind, but ds wants to zipline, so we may do that, and as long as there is not water involved, I'll probably do anything he can coerce me into.  I would like to try parasailing.  It's does look so peaceful.
> Thanks Jill, you've got me thinking.  Having the dog now, we won't be taking as many over night trips this summer vacation, but maybe as a treat we'll do a day trip to the beach and try parasailing.
> 
> I think I'd fly to Arizona.  I have cousins there, and we haven't been there yet, and they always come this way because there's so much more of our family here.  But if it was allowed, I'd be in disneyland!!  Because I was going to try to go there this summer, but it's not going to happen, so that's where I'd be.



I would say those drop things are extreme. I know I wouldn't do one! We are going to TX this summer to visit cousins. It's the same thing, they always come here since there's more family here. So, we are off to visit them.

Oh, and I highly suggest you find a good kennel if you haven't already. We go one vacation every year for a week plus a couple weekends thrown in. I always kennel my dog. She does great and I think she has fun being around other dogs. I never worry about her. I know she's having a good time. She comes home needing a bath and sleep, but she runs right in when we take her. She getting kenneled for 6 days in May while DH & I go to Disney alone and 11 days in July while we are in TX.




::Snow_White:: said:


> Oh man, almost anywhere! I'm thinking Australia or Canada. No, no, Hawaii! Can I go to Aulani?
> ---
> Thanks for all the support everyone!
> 
> I just registered for my half-marathon today!! I am so excited but so beyond scared! I can't believe I'm actually going to do it, I signed up just so I couldn't back out. My friend was going to run it with me but she hasn't trained at all so I think she may back out. Oh well, I know I can do it!
> 
> Well, I'm feeling very upbeat today and don't want to spend all day sitting down so I'm going to go get some housework done. 2.5 mile run tonight that I am sure will be EASY!
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day!



I think I would vote for Australia, too. Where is your half marathon? Congrats!





Disneyluvr said:


> I would fly to Australia! I have always wanted to go and I have friends that live there that I would love to go see!



I'm Australia too! 



ChelleyB said:


> St. Thomas!!!  Oh how DH and I long for sand, blue green water and warmth



I have never been to St. Thomas, but hear it's wonderful. I think everyone is longing for warmth (well, at least us Northerners).



happysummer said:


> i would fly to thailand. I would help at the orphanages and visit aall the buddhist temples. I would stay until I ran out of money. I would swim in the warm sea and enjoy every single minute.
> I love thai people I love buddhist countries and it would be away from this crappy place.
> 
> I hope everyone had a great day.



I hear Thailand is beautiful!




amykathleen2005 said:


> England! Love it there! My husband says he doesn't want to go back unless he is visiting with an American passport so we have over a year before he would qualify to apply for US citizenship.



Well, start planning now, that year will probably goes fast!




amykathleen2005 said:


> She is doing great! She's become really at home here and loves to have several cuddles throughout the day (she really isn't a lap dog but try telling her that!).
> 
> Here she is in a chair she seems to have claimed....



Oh my! So stinking cute!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

So sorry I didn't make it on here last night. It was pretty slow during the day and last night my computer and/or the dis was so slow. I fell asleep on the couch with my netbook on my lap. DH texted me from work and I jumped so high. Looked at clock...9:13 pm  Apparently I was tired. So, I headed to bed. Now I woke up at 5:30 again, so I am in an endless cycle of going to sleep early, waking up too early!

Cleaning rooms went ok. DS8 still needs to finish some stuff up.

We have two birthday parties today. My sister and nephew both have birthdays this week and she is having us over (around 1) for Panera sandwiches and soup. Oh, and cake. I think I'll be fine with sandwiches and soup. I am going to bring my cake home for DH who will be sleeping. Then we have to come home and pick up DH (around 4:30) to go to his parents for his mom's birthday. No one is happy about this. We told his dad today wasn't good for us since we had another birthday and DH has to work at 7, but his dad got all pi**y so we are going. Grrrrrr. So we'll get there, stay an hour and leave. I don't know why we couldn't have done it one day this week when everyone has more time, but what are you going to do? 

Well, I'm off to post the QOTD and maybe jump on the elliptical before I get the kids ready for Sunday school. Have a great day!

Jill


----------



## jillbur

Sunday QOTD

Today's movie is The Lion King

The Lion King is all about the importance of family and friends. Who in your family or group of friends is your biggest supporter in your weight loss journey? How have they supported you?


----------



## pjlla

my3princes said:


> Immediately Hawaii came to mind since we've been doing so much planning...but
> 
> Today was a good day to be Mom here.  This morning Nick bowled his first 200 game in bowling with a 221.  His average is a 127 so this was huge.  Then Hunter bowled his first 200 game at the High School Tournament today with a 201.  Oddly enough he also has a 127 average.  The icing on the cake was that the High School Team took first place in the first ever High School State Tournament today.  That makes state and school History.



WOW! That is terrific!  I see banners in their future!  Does your school district do banners in the gym for sports teams??  If not, I suggest you call the school and ask about it!  Especially since it is a state and school record!

We had to push the issue, but we got our middle school to do banners for our robotics team!  Can't wait til they are done and hung.... hopefully in time for the boys' eighth grade graduation!



amykathleen2005 said:


> She is doing great! She's become really at home here and loves to have several cuddles throughout the day (she really isn't a lap dog but try telling her that!).
> 
> Here she is in a chair she seems to have claimed....



She has the sweetest face!  I'll bet she can get away with anything!



jillbur said:


> I, too, am a frustrated world traveler. Actually, I am a frustrated traveler in general.* So many places to see, so little money *
> 
> EXACTLY!!
> 
> 
> We have two birthday parties today. My sister and nephew both have birthdays this week and she is having us over (around 1) for Panera sandwiches and soup. Oh, and cake. I think I'll be fine with sandwiches and soup. I am going to bring my cake home for DH who will be sleeping. Then we have to come home and pick up DH (around 4:30) to go to his parents for his mom's birthday. No one is happy about this. We told his dad today wasn't good for us since we had another birthday and DH has to work at 7, but his dad got all pi**y so we are going. Grrrrrr. So we'll get there, stay an hour and leave. I don't know why we couldn't have done it one day this week when everyone has more time, but what are you going to do?
> 
> Well, I'm off to post the QOTD and maybe jump on the elliptical before I get the kids ready for Sunday school. Have a great day!
> 
> Jill



Have a great day!  Good luck at TWO parties!  You'll be fine if you can avoid the cake.



jillbur said:


> Sunday QOTD
> 
> Today's movie is The Lion King
> 
> The Lion King is all about the importance of family and friends. Who in your family or group of friends is your biggest supporter in your weight loss journey? How have they supported you?



Probably my number one supporters have been my Mom and DD.  My Mom has been a great sounding board.... especially back in the more difficult times when DH was NOT trying to lose weight and I was constantly surrounded by the junk he would want to eat.... daily batches of stove-top popcorn with plenty of real butter, ice cream, etc.  

Now that DH is eating much healthier, life is definitely easier when it comes to food choices and avoiding the junk.

DD has always been a great cheerleader for me.   She has left me notes on the scale on days when she knows I might be facing a challenging weigh-in.  She often reminds me not to be frustrated and to look at how far I"ve come, versus how much I have left to go.  Plus her amazing energy level when it comes to swim makes me feel like a slacker if I don't get in at least a MINIMAL amount of daily exercise.  If she can swim 4 hours a day plus do homework, etc, SURELY I can fit in a measly 30-60 minutes!  

DS isn't a HUGE supporter, but he is helpful in little ways.  If it is evening and I am relaxing, he will often ask if I would like a cup of tea while we watch television.  And knowing that I am trying to set a healthy eating example for him, helps keep me on track a great deal of the time. 

But honestly, for the past few years, my BIGGEST form of support has come from this group!!  I've met some amazing people IRL and made some great "virtual" friends here!  And even the newbies are an encouragement to me!  I LOVE this group!!  I thank GOD every day that I have you all to talk.  

****************

Good Sunday morning!  

Sorry I wasn't feeling chatty yesterday.  Having some drama with DD and it is really bringing me down.  I'll try to share it briefly.

DD has had a dream for about 5 years of making it to Age Groups for swimming.  When she was deciding about her trip to Costa Rica last year, one of the deciding factors was whether or not it would keep her from going to Age Groups if she were to have a qualifying time.  Since the trip returns on a Friday night and Age Groups is that weekend, we figured she would be able to squeeze it in if she qualified.

Well.... she didn't qualify in any personal events, so I put it out of my head.  But Friday night her swim coach came up to her and offered her a spot at Age Groups in a relay.  I'm sure at that moment DD's head was ready to EXPLODE with excitement!  But as quickly as that, the coach realized that DD would NOT be here to practice with the girls next week and she immediately retracted the offer and gave it to another girl.  

How DD made it through that practice without a complete break-down I don't know, but she did..... but the floodgates opened when she returned home and she was TRULY nearly hysterical for about 2 hours.  She is just BESIDE herself and no longer wants to go to CR.  She wants to give up her spot and stay here to practice for Age Groups..... despite the fact that the spot is no longer open for her.   

DH and I are HEARTBROKEN for her, but we are also aggravated and frustrated with her.  She is being absolutely unreasonable about it.   She is threatening to refuse to go on the trip.  I don't know what to say to her to make her see that this isn't really a good option.  The relay spot is GONE. Even if she were to not go to CR, I don't see the coach pulling the spot away from the other girl and giving it back to DD.  And I'm sorry, but we aren't wealthy enough to just say "oh well" to losing $3K on this trip!  

I'm PRAYING HARD that she will wake up today with some new resolve.  I don't expect her to NOT be disappointed about the relay.  But I do expect her to realize that giving up the trip to CR isn't going to help or change anything.  

I'm in a bit of a panic now because she has not even STARTED to pack, since we were going to do it yesterday and Friday night.  She hasn't tried on any of the clothes I laid out.  If we don't get packing done today......  I mean, NOTHING is done, except for the fact that I gathered up the stuff she got for her trip for Christmas and I bought her some new socks.  She hasn't decided which camera to take, she hasn't checked to see if the cameras have good batteries/memory cards. She didn't like the hiking sneakers I bought for her and she hasn't even checked to see if she has any other decent sneakers to take.  

I'm just a big ol' ball of stress over this right now.  I KNOW in my heart that she will go to CR.  But I'm so sad that this drama will taint her entire trip and it won't be nearly as exciting or special as it should be.  I wasn't really worried about her being away or anything, but now I KNOW I will be concerned about her frame of mind the entire time.  It is all making me a bit sick.  (Sorry, that wasn't too brief.)

Meanwhile, I promised DS we would have a mini b.day party for him during school vacation week.  He and his BF could have an overnight at our house and we would go see  SW in 3-D, go bowling, out for pizza, and maybe even laser tag.  All we need to do is check the movie dates/times and invite the friend.  But of course, with all of this drama, I keep putting him off.    Not really fair to him.  

So that's where I'm at and why I just couldn't be chatty here yesterday.  Still not feeling it much today.  I'll feel better when DD is up and hopefully acting a bit like herself. 

Another day of swim here today, so I won't be around this afternoon.  I'll try to pop on again this morning before I leave the house.  TTYL............P


----------



## mikamah

::Snow_White:: said:


> I just registered for my half-marathon today!! I am so excited but so beyond scared! I can't believe I'm actually going to do it, I signed up just so I couldn't back out. My friend was going to run it with me but she hasn't trained at all so I think she may back out. Oh well, I know I can do it!


Whoo hoo!!  Conratulations!!  It definitely helps to register and know that you're definitely doing it now!!



happysummer said:


> i would fly to thailand. I would help at the orphanages and visit aall the buddhist temples. I would stay until I ran out of money. I would swim in the warm sea and enjoy every single minute.
> I love thai people I love buddhist countries and it would be away from this crappy place.
> 
> I hope everyone had a great day.


What a wonderful thing to do. 



my3princes said:


> Immediately Hawaii came to mind since we've been doing so much planning...but
> 
> Today was a good day to be Mom here.  This morning Nick bowled his first 200 game in bowling with a 221.  His average is a 127 so this was huge.  Then Hunter bowled his first 200 game at the High School Tournament today with a 201.  Oddly enough he also has a 127 average.  The icing on the cake was that the High School Team took first place in the first ever High School State Tournament today.  That makes state and school History.


Wow, 200 is amazing!!!  The last time I bowled without bumpers, I think I was lucky if I hit the 50s.  Pathetic, I know.  Congrats to Nick and Hunter and the school!!! that is so exciting.



Disneyluvr said:


> I would fly to Australia! I have always wanted to go and I have friends that live there that I would love to go see!


I've heard it's beautiful there, and I just love listening to an australian accent.



amykathleen2005 said:


> She is doing great! She's become really at home here and loves to have several cuddles throughout the day (she really isn't a lap dog but try telling her that!).
> 
> Here she is in a chair she seems to have claimed....


She is so beautiful.  Glad she's settling in nicely.  



jillbur said:


> My 5 year old did much better than my 8 year old at cleaning and purging. I'd hold something up and ask if he still needs it & most of the time he said, "not really." My 8 year old get so attached to things. But, he did get rid of some things and his Legos all fit on his bookshelves now.
> 
> My ds is 10, and I can envision him on hoarders one day.  He hates to part with anything.
> 
> I thought our dog was ready to be out of the crate (while DH was sleeping after working midnight shift). We went to Sunday school and church and came home to garbage all over our kitchen. She must not have known DH was upstairs. So, now I have to crate her even while he's sleeping on the weekends. I'm glad Poko is getting you out and exercising lol!
> 
> I believe I was thinking about leaving her out of the crate when you posted that story last month or so, so she's still in it.  She is young and chews, and I worry about her hurting herself moreso than destroying out ancient furniture.
> 
> I would say those drop things are extreme. I know I wouldn't do one! We are going to TX this summer to visit cousins. It's the same thing, they always come here since there's more family here. So, we are off to visit them.
> 
> Oh, and I highly suggest you find a good kennel if you haven't already. We go one vacation every year for a week plus a couple weekends thrown in. I always kennel my dog. She does great and I think she has fun being around other dogs. I never worry about her. I know she's having a good time. She comes home needing a bath and sleep, but she runs right in when we take her. She getting kenneled for 6 days in May while DH & I go to Disney alone and 11 days in July while we are in TX.
> 
> I have been bringing her to day care once a week, and she loved it, and they do overnight also, so I think in april vacation we'll leave her there for a night or two and she how she does.  I have a lot of family around, and some have said they would stay here with her too, but I would like to get her used to staying at a kennel over night too.  There is farm in town who does doggie day care I just heard about, and kennelling, so I am going to contact her and check her out.  The nice thing about the day care I've been using is it is all indoors.  I didn't like that at first, but it is just fine, and they have 4 different rooms so the dogs are separated by size and activity level.  It's nice because I've tended to bring her on days it's raining here. I don't like the idea of her not going outside for more than a couple days.  I'm sure pups need the sunshine as much as people.  I'm lucky she is a very social dog, loves meeting other dogs, and seems to get along well with them.
> 
> So sorry I didn't make it on here last night. It was pretty slow during the day and last night my computer and/or the dis was so slow. I fell asleep on the couch with my netbook on my lap. DH texted me from work and I jumped so high. Looked at clock...9:13 pm  Apparently I was tired. So, I headed to bed. Now I woke up at 5:30 again, so I am in an endless cycle of going to sleep early, waking up too early!
> 
> Cleaning rooms went ok. DS8 still needs to finish some stuff up.
> 
> We have two birthday parties today. My sister and nephew both have birthdays this week and she is having us over (around 1) for Panera sandwiches and soup. Oh, and cake. I think I'll be fine with sandwiches and soup. I am going to bring my cake home for DH who will be sleeping. Then we have to come home and pick up DH (around 4:30) to go to his parents for his mom's birthday. No one is happy about this. We told his dad today wasn't good for us since we had another birthday and DH has to work at 7, but his dad got all pi**y so we are going. Grrrrrr. So we'll get there, stay an hour and leave. I don't know why we couldn't have done it one day this week when everyone has more time, but what are you going to do?
> 
> Well, I'm off to post the QOTD and maybe jump on the elliptical before I get the kids ready for Sunday school. Have a great day!
> 
> Jill


Sounds like you needed an early night.  Have fun at the party.  I love Panera, and they do have a lot of good healthy choices too. 



jillbur said:


> Sunday QOTD
> 
> Today's movie is The Lion King
> 
> The Lion King is all about the importance of family and friends. Who in your family or group of friends is your biggest supporter in your weight loss journey? How have they supported you?


My sil Beth and brother Jim are definitely my biggest supporters.  She came to disney with me for my half marathon last year, and watched michael for me, and through the years we've shared our ups and downs with weight, weight watchere, and when there is a family party and we're on track, if they are there I know we'll have some healthy options.  She and I have also shared our clothes as our weight has gone down, and unforutnately up, we've traded back and forth.  We do a lot of travelling with them because my niece is the same age as ds, so we are very close.  Love them. 

Well, off to make some breakfast!  Brocolli/cauliflour omelette anyone?

have a super sunday!!


----------



## mikamah

*Pamela*-Ugh, so sorry for all the drama with dd, and how sad and unfair to have that position on the team offered and then rescinded at the same time.  I hope she wakes up and is feeling better about things, and will be able to get excited for her trip to CR.  Hang in there, mama.


----------



## amykathleen2005

Getting a bit frustrated. I have been bouncing around 166-167lbs for more then the past week! So discouraging. I haven't changed how much I am eating. I track with My Fitness Pal. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## amykathleen2005

jillbur said:


> Sunday QOTD
> 
> Today's movie is The Lion King
> 
> The Lion King is all about the importance of family and friends. Who in your family or group of friends is your biggest supporter in your weight loss journey? How have they supported you?



My husband is supportive, although he actually is quite a bit under weight (it is incredibly tough for him to gain) so we are working against each other, lol. I also have the community here and on My Fitness Pal.


----------



## jillbur

pjlla said:


> Probably my number one supporters have been my Mom and DD.  My Mom has been a great sounding board.... especially back in the more difficult times when DH was NOT trying to lose weight and I was constantly surrounded by the junk he would want to eat.... daily batches of stove-top popcorn with plenty of real butter, ice cream, etc.
> 
> Now that DH is eating much healthier, life is definitely easier when it comes to food choices and avoiding the junk.
> 
> DD has always been a great cheerleader for me.   She has left me notes on the scale on days when she knows I might be facing a challenging weigh-in.  She often reminds me not to be frustrated and to look at how far I"ve come, versus how much I have left to go.  Plus her amazing energy level when it comes to swim makes me feel like a slacker if I don't get in at least a MINIMAL amount of daily exercise.  If she can swim 4 hours a day plus do homework, etc, SURELY I can fit in a measly 30-60 minutes!
> 
> DS isn't a HUGE supporter, but he is helpful in little ways.  If it is evening and I am relaxing, he will often ask if I would like a cup of tea while we watch television.  And knowing that I am trying to set a healthy eating example for him, helps keep me on track a great deal of the time.
> 
> But honestly, for the past few years, my BIGGEST form of support has come from this group!!  I've met some amazing people IRL and made some great "virtual" friends here!  And even the newbies are an encouragement to me!  I LOVE this group!!  I thank GOD every day that I have you all to talk.
> 
> ****************
> 
> Good Sunday morning!
> 
> Sorry I wasn't feeling chatty yesterday.  Having some drama with DD and it is really bringing me down.  I'll try to share it briefly.



First, let me start by saying that you have a wonderful support group! 

Next,  for DD. How stressful! I hope she can go to CR and relax and have fun. I'm sorry she is not getting to swim, but maybe it's a blessing in disguise? I hope she (and you) feel better today!




mikamah said:


> Have fun at the party.  I love Panera, and they do have a lot of good healthy choices too.
> 
> My sil Beth and brother Jim are definitely my biggest supporters.  She came to disney with me for my half marathon last year, and watched michael for me, and through the years we've shared our ups and downs with weight, weight watchere, and when there is a family party and we're on track, if they are there I know we'll have some healthy options.  She and I have also shared our clothes as our weight has gone down, and unforutnately up, we've traded back and forth.  We do a lot of travelling with them because my niece is the same age as ds, so we are very close.  Love them.



Thanks!

That is so awesome that SIL came with you to the half marathon! She sounds like a great support and it sure helps that you can exchange clothes! It probably makes it a lot easier at family function, too. Sometimes, like my parties today, I feel like the only one caring that I don't want to shove a piece of cake down my throat.  Glad you have people to share with!



amykathleen2005 said:


> Getting a bit frustrated. I have been bouncing around 166-167lbs for more then the past week! So discouraging. I haven't changed how much I am eating. I track with My Fitness Pal.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Hmmmm...maybe try switching up your exercise? I am trying yoga and spinning one day each and I am seeing a difference. Also, when I go running, I try my usual route in reverse or try a whole new route so I don't get in a funk. Some days, I also may purposely eat a little more (healthy) calories just to give my body a change. Sorry I'm not more help. Maybe someone else will have better suggestions? Good luck! I've been there and it's frustrating. Just don't give up!!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Well, I am off to my sister's house and then MILs. I will check in later!

Jill


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Pamela*--goodness, teenage drama is the worst. In their heads it truly is the end of the world. She might be really dramatic around you right up until she leaves, but my guess is once she is gone she will have a fabulous time. 

I asked DS about this once--how everyone else can think he is the most laid back kid on the planet and how we saw the dramatic temper tantrums, etc. And he told me--cause I feel safe around you Mom. I can have a melt down and I know it's ok. 

So, even though this has got to be killing you and your husband, it's awesome that she feels comfortable enough to "let it out" even though it may or may not be an appropriate reaction. DS was supposed to be "president" of the new youth group at our old church when he was in 8th grade. This was a huge deal, since he did not go to the church school. He adored the youth group leader. Just loved him. 

So he interviewed for it, was accepted, and told them he could do any day of the week except one. And they knew that. They knew it when they offered him the position. And at the next meeting, in front of everyone they announced the meetings were going to be on the ONLY day of the week he could not be there. He was completely inconsolable. And what could we say to him--they treated him really poorly in my opinion. 

I am not saying this is what your coach did--in this case it was just bad circumstances. But teens take that feeling of betrayal so personally. And they just can't think rationally sometimes. In the end I think Tom really learned something from the experience, and I don't think the leader realized how much it upset him. But I did write a letter and let them know. They had every right to change the dates. But I think people forget sometimes how hard it is to be a teenager, and how sensitive they are. 

Hang in there. It's a bad situation to be in, but in the end I really believe she will enjoy her trip.

ETA--I just wanted to add, I am not trying to imply the coach did anything wrong in this case. It really was just bad circumstances, but that doesn't make it any less sad or stressful for your DD.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

jillbur said:


> Well, EE, RnRC, and TOT are extreme for some people, so you can claim you've done something extreme! 2.2 is great! I'm so happy for you!
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Well, it's a little slow around Team Donald tonight. I have to get a couple things done around the house and I am heading to bed early. I am planning 9 am yoga tomorrow and then I have nothing else planned. I just told DSs that we will spring clean their rooms tomorrow. I am trying to purge stuff that really doesn't get used. Luckily, my boys understand that we need to get rid of things to make room for new stuff (like toys from Christmas and their birthdays coming in May). Plus, they love having garage sales. They make good salesmen as they play with all the toys and then kids want them!  Plus, I just need some organization in their rooms.
> 
> I'll be back in the morning for the QOTD!
> 
> Have a great night.
> 
> Jill



Thank you!! I really like roller coasters, but that is the extent of extremeness. I'd love to go skydiving, but I'm sure I'd start crying and chicken out while in the air. I haven't even been on a plane because I'm too scared. 

We have garage sales to make extra money to take to WDW. The problem with me is that I will usually "spring" clean my room every 2 months and I'm always finding more and more things I don't need. I don't know where it all comes from!



pjlla said:


> Great loss!  Does anything specific stick out this week as the main reason for your success???
> 
> *************
> 
> Happy Saturday morning.  I'm up and moving and drinking my coffee, but not in a mood to chat.... sorry.   Hope you all have a delightful Saturday!! TTYL..................P




Thanks! I'm thinking it's the extra miles I had this week so I burned more calories. Also, my mom and I had a long talk about health (we butt heads when it comes to fitness and diet).My mom said she thought I ate too many carbs and that's why I'm not really losing anything (which is probably true) so I went crazy trying new vegetables and cooking them so it's been quite a shift in my diet.




ChelleyB said:


> Congrats on the loss - that's great!!
> RnRC is pretty extreme!  My husband doesn't care for it, but I LOVE it!!!
> 
> Happy Saturday, Everyone!  I'm colouring with my DD6 and later I have to go to the eye doctor.  Other than that, we hope to do our taxes and, fingers crossed, celebrate a refund



Thanks! I love most roller coasters. I think RnRC may not even be as bad as EE. The only problem is sometimes I get my head knocked around in the seat and it gives me a headache.




VirataMama4 said:


> Good Morning Donalds!
> 
> QOTD:
> I'd fly to Ireland and then to Italy!  I've always wanted to visit both places.



Ohhh! Ireland would be amazing!



mikamah said:


> Congratulations on the fantastic run, and I think it's a great idea to plan out your victory speech.  After my first 5k, I wrote a little trip report on the challenge thread at that time, and I will re read it occassionally and be inspired as to how far I had come at that time, and how I realized that I can do anything I set my mind to also.  So happy for you.
> 
> Before I had ds I did one of those drop things at Six Flags.  You're strapped in a harness and they pull you back up with a crane like thing and then you drop and it felt like we were going to drop and go right into the ground, but you swing back up just above the ground.  No bungee type thing for me though.  Probably more extreme to me was last year I jumped off my bil's boat in the lake.  I had on a life vest, but it made me so nervous, and I really almost didn't get up the courage.  I am not a strong swimmer and hate being in water over my head, but I did it.  Ds is a little fish, and was jumping off without any problem.
> I do not really have any extreme sport in mind, but ds wants to zipline, so we may do that, and as long as there is not water involved, I'll probably do anything he can coerce me into.  I would like to try parasailing.  It's does look so peaceful.
> Thanks Jill, you've got me thinking.  Having the dog now, we won't be taking as many over night trips this summer vacation, but maybe as a treat we'll do a day trip to the beach and try parasailing.
> 
> Hope you're all having a great day!!



Thanks! It was a great motivator and I felt amazing, like I could do anything.

Those drop things scare the heck out of me! I don't think I could do those!! Parasailing sounds like fun!



ChelleyB said:


> Half-marathon - that's awesome and impressive!!  Great work   You can do it!!!



Thank you! I'm nervous, but excited. 



my3princes said:


> Immediately Hawaii came to mind since we've been doing so much planning...but
> 
> Today was a good day to be Mom here.  This morning Nick bowled his first 200 game in bowling with a 221.  His average is a 127 so this was huge.  Then Hunter bowled his first 200 game at the High School Tournament today with a 201.  Oddly enough he also has a 127 average.  The icing on the cake was that the High School Team took first place in the first ever High School State Tournament today.  That makes state and school History.



That's awesome!! Congrats to your sons!! 



amykathleen2005 said:


> She is doing great! She's become really at home here and loves to have several cuddles throughout the day (she really isn't a lap dog but try telling her that!).
> 
> Here she is in a chair she seems to have claimed....



Adorable!!



jillbur said:


> Sunday QOTD
> 
> Today's movie is The Lion King
> 
> The Lion King is all about the importance of family and friends. Who in your family or group of friends is your biggest supporter in your weight loss journey? How have they supported you?



I am my biggest supporter. My mom buys me a lot of vegetarian food and is glad I'm doing the half-marathon but day to day, it is more of myself pushing myself. My best friend is a vegetarian and might be doing the half-marathon too, but she lives in the dorms at her university so we aren't really there to push each other. Then of course, everyone here!! 



pjlla said:


> DD has always been a great cheerleader for me.   She has left me notes on the scale on days when she knows I might be facing a challenging weigh-in.  She often reminds me not to be frustrated and to look at how far I"ve come, versus how much I have left to go.  Plus her amazing energy level when it comes to swim makes me feel like a slacker if I don't get in at least a MINIMAL amount of daily exercise.  If she can swim 4 hours a day plus do homework, etc, SURELY I can fit in a measly 30-60 minutes!
> 
> DS isn't a HUGE supporter, but he is helpful in little ways.  If it is evening and I am relaxing, he will often ask if I would like a cup of tea while we watch television.  And knowing that I am trying to set a healthy eating example for him, helps keep me on track a great deal of the time.
> 
> But honestly, for the past few years, my BIGGEST form of support has come from this group!!  I've met some amazing people IRL and made some great "virtual" friends here!  And even the newbies are an encouragement to me!  I LOVE this group!!  I thank GOD every day that I have you all to talk.
> 
> Another day of swim here today, so I won't be around this afternoon.  I'll try to pop on again this morning before I leave the house.  TTYL............P



Your daughter sounds sooo sweet! That's nice of her! 

Sorry to hear about your daughter.  Life isn't fair sometimes, I hope she feels better today and everything gets sorted out! 



mikamah said:


> Whoo hoo!!  Conratulations!!  It definitely helps to register and know that you're definitely doing it now!!
> 
> Well, off to make some breakfast!  Brocolli/cauliflour omelette anyone?
> 
> have a super sunday!!



Thanks! Mmm. I love broccoli! Cauliflower, not so much, but I'm sure it's still delicious. 

----
Woke up really tired today and felt sick for awhile but feeling better. Got 2.5 miles in yesterday in 36:22. Felt pretty good, hoping that it doesn't hold me back from my 5 mile run today. Friday I didn't really feel like exercising, but then didn't have anything else to do so I put on my nikes and did some wii boxing. Of course, after a few minutes I was all pumped up and ended up doing a 10 minute solution: boxing segment and then a 10 minute solution: pilates segment after my wii boxing. Dang, I definitely felt the burn after pilates! 

Have to do a lot of cleaning, 2 tests this week, and an interview for an honor society. This week is going to be crazy + my running and exercise. I guess I will survive! Finally in the double digits for our WDW trip though!! 

Hope you all have a wonderful and healthy Sunday!!


----------



## trinaweena

jillbur said:


> Well, I was on earlier replying and my computer just shut down
> 
> So, I am just getting around to replies. I am enjoying my day off with my boys. We went to Ohio to get gas ($3.29 vs. $3.65 here where I live~and it only takes 10 minutes to get to a Flying J), went to the library where DS5 got books on dolphins and killer whales and DS8 got books on Bigfoot and the Loch Ness Monster (don't ask), went to a late breakfast with my mom, and went grocery shopping. Now I am home watching The Tale of Despereaux and doing laundry.
> 
> I know I keep saying that I need to get back on track, but I really need to! Maybe booking my flights to WDW in May will be my motivation. I just lost it this week and have been making some poor food choices. I've been craving sugary things lately. So a cookie here and a chocolate here and I'm over my calories  I'm not sure how to conquer these sugar cravings, but I am going to try hard!
> 
> QOTD~The most extreme thing I've done is probably only extreme for me  DH and I hiked in The Great Smoky Mountain National Park. DH picked a "strenuous" hike up a mountain, which was fine, but parts of the hike were very narrow with drops on the side. Now, I do not enjoy heights, so I was scared a lot of the time. The hike was definitely "strenuous!" It was about 1.5-2 hours and when we got to the top of the mountain, it had the most beautiful views. I have to tell you, the hike down went much faster
> 
> I would love, love, love to be in one of those dive cages with sharks swimming around me! I think I'll put it on my bucket list. Anyone ever do anything like that? I really have no desire to free fall for any reason (sky diving, bungee jumping, etc), so that's about as extreme as I get.
> 
> Do any of you watch the new show from Ricky Gervais called "An Idiot Abroad: The Bucket List?" He sends his friend Karl on little trips to do things that people would have on their bucket lists. It's pretty funny! I think it's on the Science Channel or something.
> 
> Well, I hope everyone is starting their weekend off right. I'll check back later~maybe more people will be on later.
> 
> Jill



I watch an Idiot Abroad, I've been a huge fan of Ricky, Steve, and Karl ever since the days when they used to do a podcast, like seven years ago or so.  Karl is a unique individual haha



jillbur said:


> QOTD Saturday
> 
> Today's movie is Peter Pan
> 
> You can fly, you can fly, you can fly! If you could fly off anywhere today, where would you go (other than Disney) and why?



I would probably just head to Europe.  I'm not quite sure where, just..somewhere! There are so many places I want to visit



jillbur said:


> QOTD~Friday
> 
> Todays's theme is the movie Cars
> 
> Lightning McQueen likes speed. How about you? Have you ever done any extreme sports, or something that was extreme for you? Or, are any on your "bucket list?" If you have, which sport(s) did you try and did you like it? If you have one on your "bucket list," which one and why?



I do have a bucket list! One of the biggest things I want to do is swim with great whites, or at least go to south africa and get to see their jumping displays.  Sharks are one of my favorite animals, so this is a big thing for me. I also want to visit every state, and every continent, run a marathon, learn spanish, portuguese, german, and french, i have lots i want to do..none of them are very thrill seeking

i've never done sky diving or anything like that i have NO DESIRE.  Let's see, I've swum with dolphins (discovery cove is AWESOME), i've worked with wolves, bears, and tigers, we go boating alot not that's very exciting (although i have had to dive down under the boat to untangle the propeller from a rope and that was NOT FUN, boat hit me on my head), i've gone deep sea fishing many times, i used to spend my summers on a fishing boat and a farm.  I've done many dangerous things on horses (think circus tricks), and I've worked with many many different animals

I don't know, i guess the things i've done are not the most thrill seeking but they are exciting to me!
--------
The stomach aches are back, I went home from work early today I just couldn't stand it. Just feeling nauseous all the time. My boyfriend thinks it anxiety and im starting to agree with him so that's the next option to explore. He doesn't think im lactose intolerant because im still getting sick with no dairy, but i cant explain to him that i feel worse/different kind of stomach ache when i eat dairy.

i was worried his attitude might be transferring to his parents, which would worry me since we are going to disney with them and i dont want them to be like oh its fine your not actually lactose intolerant, but i guess they mentioned to him that if i needed the reservation numbers so i can call the restaurants they would give them to me. so that's good at least.  

i'm getting quite frustrated and i think im just all out of whack. I was up a pound this week, which is my first gain so it was a little dissapointing, but its also that time of the month.  I'm not really tracking anything cause like i said before my meals are so eradic. I have zero appetite.  Mostly i'm just eating toast, very rarely have full meals.  

So i will be calling the doctor tomorrow.  I'm concerned i'm losing muscle mass, i feel more bony than i have ever been.  (of course still not losing stomach fat!)  

Just found out that big thunder mountain and test track will both be down during out trip! Those are two favorites of mine! How dissapointing!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend! Oh and thanks for all the study abroad advice! I've decided that if I can come up with the money, I will totally do it. It's too big of an opprotunity to not go through with it! I'm looking at London, even though the cost of living is ridiculous, but i will only be there a month


----------



## Leitadala

jillbur said:


> *Thank you Pamela for coaching last week!*You rock!
> 
> I am Jill and I will be your coach this week! I'll tell you a little bit about myself. I am 35 years old, married, and have two boys (8 & 5). We live in beautiful western PA (so beautiful we rarely see the sun). I am a teacher (in my 12th year) at an alternative ed program for disruptive youth (some kids are court ordered to be there, others have been sent from schools for behavior reasons). Some days I love my job, but others I want to strangle someone (teenage boys can be a challenge lol)!



Yes, thank you Pamela!  And thanks (in advance) Jill!



jillbur said:


> QOTD~Friday
> 
> Todays's theme is the movie Cars
> 
> Lightning McQueen likes speed. How about you? Have you ever done any extreme sports, or something that was extreme for you? Or, are any on your "bucket list?" If you have, which sport(s) did you try and did you like it? If you have one on your "bucket list," which one and why?



Some people listed some very cool things!  I've done white water rafting, and I really enjoyed trying surfing (which was one of my "bucket list" items)!



jillbur said:


> QOTD Saturday
> 
> Today's movie is Peter Pan
> 
> You can fly, you can fly, you can fly! If you could fly off anywhere today, where would you go (other than Disney) and why?



I'd go visit my family in Texas for sure!  Or go back to Hawaii.  Or go north to Churchill to visit the polar bears and watch the Northern lights 



jillbur said:


> Sunday QOTD
> 
> Today's movie is The Lion King
> 
> The Lion King is all about the importance of family and friends. Who in your family or group of friends is your biggest supporter in your weight loss journey? How have they supported you?



DH is my greatest supporter, and I know how lucky I am to have him.  He works out with me when I want a partner, and he cooks the healthy meals that I plan.  Plus he's also been making my post-workout breakfast for me so that I have time to go work out, come home and shower, and then get to work on time!



pjlla said:


> Sorry I wasn't feeling chatty yesterday.  Having some drama with DD and it is really bringing me down.  I'll try to share it briefly.



That's such a bummer for your family.  High School is full of so many ups and downs, I'd never want to go back to that time!  Will your DD have another opportunity to be on the team?  I hope you all end up having a great vacation despite the swimming disappointment.



trinaweena said:


> The stomach aches are back, I went home from work early today I just couldn't stand it. Just feeling nauseous all the time. My boyfriend thinks it anxiety and im starting to agree with him so that's the next option to explore. He doesn't think im lactose intolerant because im still getting sick with no dairy, but i cant explain to him that i feel worse/different kind of stomach ache when i eat dairy.
> 
> i was worried his attitude might be transferring to his parents, which would worry me since we are going to disney with them and i dont want them to be like oh its fine your not actually lactose intolerant, but i guess they mentioned to him that if i needed the reservation numbers so i can call the restaurants they would give them to me. so that's good at least.
> 
> i'm getting quite frustrated and i think im just all out of whack. I was up a pound this week, which is my first gain so it was a little dissapointing, but its also that time of the month.  I'm not really tracking anything cause like i said before my meals are so eradic. I have zero appetite.  Mostly i'm just eating toast, very rarely have full meals.
> 
> So i will be calling the doctor tomorrow.  I'm concerned i'm losing muscle mass, i feel more bony than i have ever been.  (of course still not losing stomach fat!)
> 
> Just found out that big thunder mountain and test track will both be down during out trip! Those are two favorites of mine! How dissapointing!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend! Oh and thanks for all the study abroad advice! I've decided that if I can come up with the money, I will totally do it. It's too big of an opprotunity to not go through with it! I'm looking at London, even though the cost of living is ridiculous, but i will only be there a month



I hope they find a reason for the stomach issues!  Lots of times I've dealt with pain or discomfort, just to finally visit a professional and find out there is a reason and a solution for what ails me.  I hope this is true for your situation!

**********************************
I had a very busy Saturday, but found time both yesterday and today to get some cardio in!  It was my personal goal this week to fit some in every day so I'm really happy about that!  Tomorrow our office starts our "Biggest Loser" challenge so I bought lots of healthy foods (we are preparing salads for the week - mushrooms, tomatoes, quinoa, and lettuce) and feel ready to go!

I also had a friend point out that MyFitnessPal is even more successful if you have friends - so if anyone is looking to add people please add me!  "Leitadala" !

Have a great Sunday night!


----------



## ougrad86

pjlla said:


> WI-FI!!



Wi-Fi won't be for awhile, if at all.  While I would love it, DH works with computer stuff for the government, and is a little over-the-top security concious.  It took forever to get us off dial-up, we were still using it back when alot of the country was not.  At this point I am just happy to have the cable!

 I messed up the beginning the the quote so will just answer the question.  Green life - we recycle at home and at work.  We have single stream recycling, so a lot goes into the recycle bin.  Only about one bag of trash a week.  Combine trips, turn down thermostat.  Not as good about it as we should be.

I loved Whitney Houston years ago.  I bought her new CD when in came out of greatest hits.  Her voice had changed - it was not a pure as it had been, some speculated because of the drugs.  Based on what I have heard so far, it does not sound like illicit drugs or suicide.  She may have accidentally OD'd on prescription pills, maybe sleep aids and mixed them with alcohol.  She was supposed to be really happy and excited the day she died.  But we won't know for sure.  I have a lot of her earlier songs on my iPhone and enjoy them.  The newer ones I do not listen to much.  I am sad she died, and we lost such a wonderful talent, and sorry for her daughter.  Bobbi Brown, not so much.  I think he messed her up.



pjlla said:


> QOTD for 2-14-2014:
> Using your name as a base, build a poem of positives traits and attributes about yourself. (I know this type of poem has a name, but I can't remember what it's called....any teachers wants to help?)
> Bonus QOTD:  Tell us about your most memorable Valentine's gift ever...best or worst.




C - Cautious
A - Agreeable 
R - Realistic
O - Optomistic 
L - Loving

Can't think of one special one off the top of my head.  Valentine's Day tends to be low-key.  DH usually sends me flowers (at the office), and I get him a card.  DS seems to have outgrown it, nothing from him this year.



belledreamer said:


> But now, I'm hungry...  I've already had dinner (ate before my workout) and I really don't want to be eating after 8pm, but then again, shouldn't I eat when I'm hungry?



If you are hungry, eat.  After a workout some protein in in order.  Peanut butter in moderation is good, a cheese stick, a glass of milk.  I don't really go by the rule of don't eat after such a time - a calorie is a calorie.  And your metabolism is already elevated from the workout, will be for a few hours.



pjlla said:


> QOTD for Wed., Feb. 15, 2012Using photos and/or descriptions, tell us about one of your favorite HEALTHY, WEIGHT-LOSS-JOURNEY WORTHY foods!  Remember, we want to be DROOLING by the end of your description and BEGGING for the recipe!
> 
> Bonus QOTD:
> What little bit of silly DISNEY do you have in your life every day?  A piece of jewelry?  A sticker on your journal?  Do tell!



OK, that picture of your chili was wonderful...I will have to make it, based on that alone!  And I am not a huge chili fan!  I think DH will love it though...

I haven't taken pictures, don't have anything available.  You have seen the African Meatloaf, nasty looking, but good.  My Curry Chicken salad is also wonderful, but kind of boring looking.

On my key ring, I have a crystal I picked up in HS I think.  It has the castle etched inside of it.  I actually got some extra last time I was there, because when I do drop my keys, it usually breaks off a chunk of the crystal.  Not dangerous, it is not sharp, bit not pretty.  Will need to go look, not sure where I stored it!
Also have some pins that I do not trade, would like to get a picture frame around a small corkboard and put them on that for display that I could see everyday.
Otherwise I just change it up.  I have earrings and shirts I wear regularly.



amykathleen2005 said:


> So I was proud that I started taking vitamins at the end of last week (Flintstones with Iron). I thought it would help me to top up the nutrients I miss in my diet.
> However, this week my stomach also feels like there is a balloon in it for the past few days! Sad to find out today that it is the vitamin (specifically the iron). Blah. I don't think I am going to have any weight loss this week.



I take Centrum Silver - mainly because I am over 50.  It has less iron, since I need less now, and a lot more of B vitamins and such.  It seems to make me feel a little better than the other one with regular iron.  Some people do have a sensitivity to iron, and too much is actually dangerous for you.



pjlla said:


> QOTD for Thursday, February 16, 2012
> Do you have "tips" that you would like to share with other busy, active, possibly-overwhelmed folks who are on this healthy journey?  Please list anywhere from 1 to 10 of your best tips!  The tips can involved quick meal ideas, ways to add extra exercise, or (my favorite) organizational and/or planning tips!
> BONUS QOTD:
> Pessimist or Optimist?
> Black or Navy?
> Chocolate or Chips?
> Math or Spelling?
> Outgoing or Shy?
> Summer or Winter?
> Night owl or Morning dove?
> City or Country?


1.  Find some motivation that will keep you going through-out your journey, such as trips, children, health, etc.  A group like this is also motivational, since they encourage you and give you ideas and tips...and you realize you are not alone!
2.  Plan ahead, make lunches ahead of time, make grocery lists, etc.
3.  Have a couple of quick, easy items to turn too for fast, easy meals when you forget to plan or things don't quite work out.
4.  If you fall off the wagon, get right back on...sometimes I lose weight after an off-plan day!  Don't let it discourage you.
5.  If you don't have time for going to the gym, try and work exercise into your everyday life - walking during lunch or after work, dancing around as you make dinner, strength exercise sets during commercials, etc. - I am still working at this, but getting better - exercising almost every day!
6.  Journalize - find a way that works for you.  Notebook, smartphone apps, WW - whatever is easiet for you so you can stick with it.  Journalize calories, fat, carbs, points - decide what to monitor and keep track of everything, even when you go off plan.
7.  Don't deprive yourself, just everything in moderation.  When you have a treat, take your time and savor it so it lasts.
8.  Weight yourself regularly.  If everyday, be prepared for the ups and downs that is normal and don't let it discourage you, but help you stay better on plan.  If you are easily discouraged, weight yourself less often.
9.  Use the tape measure...sometime is does not reflect on the scale - and keep some old clothes to try and fit into!  They will fit again.

Pessimist or Optimist? Optomist
Black or Navy? Navy
Chocolate or Chips? Chocolate
Math or Spelling? Love math, really good at spelling
Outgoing or Shy? Shy
Summer or Winter? Winter
Night owl or Morning dove? more Morning, but best is mid morn, early aft
City or Country? Country



D73 said:


> Non Scale Victory for me this week: I received a really nice solid red sweater for Christmas from my parents. When I tried it on when getting back to Switzerland in early January, it was too tight. BUT...For Valentine's DAy I needed something red to wear and I decided to give it a try. It fit...perfectly. And since it was not my typical baggy sweater style, a lot of people commented about how I was losing weight and looking good.  Ahhhhh that is a big boost in the encouragement department. I think it is my new favorite piece of clothing.



I love it when I fit into old clothes!



pjlla said:


> The one thing we haven't been able to find for her trip is SHORTS.  I know that she is assuming that nothing she has will work or will fit properly, but I found SO MANY pairs in her room, I can't imagine that none of them will work. And if it isn't enough she can borrow some of mine.  I've been looking around as I've been out lately and can't seem to find shorts anywhere.  Our favorite place for casual summer stuff is usually Old Navy and they didn't have shorts last time we were there.  If we are really desperate I may end up searching the GW or SA over the weekend.
> I did end up folding all of the laundry except for the white load in the dryer.  I hate folding whites!  (well.... mostly I hate sorting socks.) Sink is empty, lunch is eaten, 51 minutes done on the TM (brisk walking with hill intervals while wearing a weight belt, ankle weights, and carrying weighted balls).   I left the TM out and will do another five minutes here and there as I have time (well..... that is the plan anyhow!   )



Need to look for shorts for our April trip as well!  Will need to hit the mall in a marathon trip maybe two weeks before we leave, since I want to give myself as much time as possible before I buy.  Still hoping to reach that magic number 160 before we leave.
I have not worn shorts in forever.  I have always hated my legs - they were too fat, and since I have dark hair, they never looked as nice as I would have liked even when just shaved.  So I always wore pants, light-wight if needed.
Last summer my friend talked me into a water park - I needed to get a swimsuit.  I screwed up my nerve, and bought a nice modest suit and honestly, it was not that bad - and no one looked twice.  It'll be the same at Disney, no one will care that I am wearing shorts - there will be better and worse on either side of me.

I hate folding whites, I can handle the others.  DS folds the whites.  Except for my underwear - he will just put that in a pile .  I think it embarrasses him...



jillbur said:


> QOTD~Friday
> Todays's theme is the movie Cars
> Lightning McQueen likes speed. How about you? Have you ever done any extreme sports, or something that was extreme for you? Or, are any on your "bucket list?" If you have, which sport(s) did you try and did you like it? If you have one on your "bucket list," which one and why?



I am moving back up to roller coasters - for some reason I got off of riding them.  Plan to do the Hulk and Dueling Dragons at Universal this spring.  Not quite to Rip Ride Rocket though! Planning some of the bigger ones at Busch Gardens Williamsburg when we go this summer as well.

Would also love to get courageous someday and try a zip line.  I love speed, and it looks like so much fun, even though I am afraid of heights.  The step off would be hellacious, but then I think I would really love it!

I used to ride motorcycles with old boyfriends, but DH thinks they are deathtraps.  At my age, I think I would worry about zipping around without any protection on either side except a helmet, and the drivers here tend to be aggresive, so probably won't be doing it again, unless I get a big acreage someday I can run around on.



D73 said:


> I have always thought about sky diving but have never found anyone to go with me. I feel this is and experience that should be shared. But I also am not so sure about the feeling of being up in the air like that. So I am taking a baby step and trying some para-sailing. I signed up for it on Castaway Cay during my upcoming cruise. This way I can get a  new experience as well as try out what it is like to be suspended in air from a large piece of canvas, all the while remaining tethered to the boat.



I just can't see any reason to leave a perfectly good airplane .  But para-sailing would be fun.  Again, my fear of heights would be there, but I think again, I would be having so much fun, I would not notice as much...until the landing .



jillbur said:


> Those sling shot/bungee things look so scary! I don't think I could do it, but it is extreme!
> So, I am just getting around to replies. I am enjoying my day off with my boys. We went to Ohio to get gas ($3.29 vs. $3.65 here where I live~and it only takes 10 minutes to get to a Flying J), went to the library where DS5 got books on dolphins and killer whales and DS8 got books on Bigfoot and the Loch Ness Monster (don't ask), went to a late breakfast with my mom, and went grocery shopping. Now I am home watching The Tale of Despereaux and doing laundry.



I don't think I can do the slingshot thing ever - just to intense.  I have seen it in action.  But Julie on the podcast did it, described it...aauugh!
My DS was into Bigfoot and Loch Ness Monster about that same age.  Into Atlantis as well, around the time the cartoon came out.  I think every kids wonders about that for awhile.



::Snow_White:: said:


> QOTD: I never really was interested in anything extreme, I'm too scared! Zip-lining seems like fun, but I'm sure I'd chicken out. The most extreme thing that I will do is EE, RnRC, or TOT.
> I am down 2.2 this week! This week has been good to me.



EE and RnRC was my first big test getting back to coasters.  I laughed during ToT while my friend just about clawed my arm...but we are riding it again this spring, and my DS and her DD are doing so as well!  They discovered that coasters can be fun last summer at Hershey are now are really excited to try what they can.  My friend chickened out at Hershey last summer, so I took the kids, they could not get enough!  My friend promised me she would do the Hulk, and I am trying to get someone to go on Dueling Dragons with me - it might work if they conquer the Hulk first.



jillbur said:


> QOTD Saturday
> Today's movie is Peter Pan
> You can fly, you can fly, you can fly! If you could fly off anywhere today, where would you go (other than Disney) and why?



Normally I would fly to Germany, but my sister-in-law just had twins.  I would love to go see her!  We will see them, but not until this summer.  Right now, my mom is there with them, helping out, as she did with me when I had DS.  Kind of nice to have that sort of experience showing you the ropes!



jillbur said:


> I, too, am a frustrated world traveler. Actually, I am a frustrated traveler in general. So many places to see, so little money



Amen to that.  We have been saving up for this Germany trip for awhile, but still have to fit in WDW to get our fix.  Still want to take DS to Grand Canyon and Yellowstone, but airfares are through the roof.



jillbur said:


> Sunday QOTD
> Today's movie is The Lion King
> The Lion King is all about the importance of family and friends. Who in your family or group of friends is your biggest supporter in your weight loss journey? How have they supported you?



My mom is supportive, but always asks, and I find it a bit trying to tell her I lost one pound this week, week after week.  So I did it on my own this time and surprised her.  She was a bit critical of people who are overweight, said a couple of hurtful things to me, possibly trying to motivate me.  It had the opposite effect.  I finally started countering her when she would criticize other people about weight, and she has stopped saying things liked that.

DH tries, but is not worried about his own weight - he likes to bring me candy and cookies when I am depressed...DS supports me in that he seems happy that I am slimmer.  He walks with me when I aks him to as well, even though walking with mom is not his favorite thing.  I tell him I need him for protection!

My best friend encourages me (she told me I looked nice in my swimsuit), but it is not on a regular basis.  When I am discouraged, I come here and talk to everyone.  And I a couple people at work if I need a quick fix, but these boards have been the best!



pjlla said:


> DD has had a dream for about 5 years of making it to Age Groups for swimming.  When she was deciding about her trip to Costa Rica last year, one of the deciding factors was whether or not it would keep her from going to Age Groups if she were to have a qualifying time.  Since the trip returns on a Friday night and Age Groups is that weekend, we figured she would be able to squeeze it in if she qualified.
> Well.... she didn't qualify in any personal events, so I put it out of my head.  But Friday night her swim coach came up to her and offered her a spot at Age Groups in a relay.  I'm sure at that moment DD's head was ready to EXPLODE with excitement!  But as quickly as that, the coach realized that DD would NOT be here to practice with the girls next week and she immediately retracted the offer and gave it to another girl.
> How DD made it through that practice without a complete break-down I don't know, but she did..... but the floodgates opened when she returned home and she was TRULY nearly hysterical for about 2 hours.  She is just BESIDE herself and no longer wants to go to CR.  She wants to give up her spot and stay here to practice for Age Groups..... despite the fact that the spot is no longer open for her.
> DH and I are HEARTBROKEN for her, but we are also aggravated and frustrated with her.  She is being absolutely unreasonable about it.   She is threatening to refuse to go on the trip.  I don't know what to say to her to make her see that this isn't really a good option.  The relay spot is GONE. Even if she were to not go to CR, I don't see the coach pulling the spot away from the other girl and giving it back to DD.  And I'm sorry, but we aren't wealthy enough to just say "oh well" to losing $3K on this trip!
> I'm PRAYING HARD that she will wake up today with some new resolve.  I don't expect her to NOT be disappointed about the relay.  But I do expect her to realize that giving up the trip to CR isn't going to help or change anything.
> I'm in a bit of a panic now because she has not even STARTED to pack, since we were going to do it yesterday and Friday night.  She hasn't tried on any of the clothes I laid out.  If we don't get packing done today......  I mean, NOTHING is done, except for the fact that I gathered up the stuff she got for her trip for Christmas and I bought her some new socks.  She hasn't decided which camera to take, she hasn't checked to see if the cameras have good batteries/memory cards. She didn't like the hiking sneakers I bought for her and she hasn't even checked to see if she has any other decent sneakers to take.
> I'm just a big ol' ball of stress over this right now.  I KNOW in my heart that she will go to CR.  But I'm so sad that this drama will taint her entire trip and it won't be nearly as exciting or special as it should be.  I wasn't really worried about her being away or anything, but now I KNOW I will be concerned about her frame of mind the entire time.  It is all making me a bit sick.  (Sorry, that wasn't too brief.)



Poor dear, and you and your husband.  The teen years don't always encourage logical thinking.  She was probably holding it in all through the match and at that point was too keyed up and emotional to realize she still wouldn't be able to swim at this point.  I hope after a good night's sleep she will understand better.  I think once she gets past this disappointment she will love the trip - there will be so much to distract her there!

****************************************************
Had a fun day yesterday.  DS and myself went bowling with my best friend and her DD.  She and I did not bowl, we both have carpal tunnel issues, so I don't do stuff like that to make my arm hurt.  They had fun and we did the last of our planning.  Universal if so different from Disney - we are staying at the HRH, have FOTL access and early entry to WWoHP - we do not really need to plan, except for our two Disney days.

I managed to keep it down too one slice of medium cheese pizza.  They had funnel cakes as well, and I looked it up before I went, thought it was 13 - when I got back realized 1/2 cake was 13 .  I did not like it much (not well made), so only ate 1/3, but still...I had only been planning to eat 1/2 when I thought it would only be 6 or 7.  Oh well, good thing I did not like it as much.

After we got back, it was so nice, I decided it was perfect for a walk.  I had a free geocaching app, and a few to them were nearby, so I took DS with me - for protection, since I had my phone out  - and we did a lot of searching.  Did not find a darn thing, but we found where one should have been for sure.  When I looked it up when I got back, found the other one needed maintenance and had been "muggled", so it probably wasn't even there.  Found a few that may be easier, but will have to hit those another day.  But it was an awesome walk on a beautiful day, and some time with my DS.  I think I will probably do some more.  I tell DS I need him to be with me, since iPhones are prime targets, so we hang out together and maybe I will find one of these things!

Waiting for the promised snow, but it appears to be too far south, so we probably won't get much.  Bummer.  I figure our limit is mid-March, and after that I need to wait until next year...

And got to update my weight loss ticker.  Fell to 170 last week, and fell below this week, to 168.75!  Plan to keep it there and heading further down!  Was very happy to see that, since the day before I was heading for a gain!

Time to start dinner, running a little late but it is a quick fix.  Hope everyone is doing well and staying OP!

Take care!

Carol


----------



## belledreamer

Lots of catching up to do today!!



jillbur said:


> QOTD~Friday
> 
> Todays's theme is the movie Cars
> 
> Lightning McQueen likes speed. How about you? Have you ever done any extreme sports, or something that was extreme for you? Or, are any on your "bucket list?" If you have, which sport(s) did you try and did you like it? If you have one on your "bucket list," which one and why?



I am probably the least extreme person I know.  The most 'extreme' thing I've done was ride Rockin' Rollercoaster and it took me four trips to get my nerves up to do it.  I still haven't ridden Everest yet... 



jillbur said:


> QOTD Saturday
> 
> Today's movie is Peter Pan
> 
> You can fly, you can fly, you can fly! If you could fly off anywhere today, where would you go (other than Disney) and why?



I'd fly to the Marriott Los Angeles Airport in California to catch the end of the Doctor Who convention going on right now so that I could meet one of the actual Doctors in person! 



jillbur said:


> Sunday QOTD
> 
> Today's movie is The Lion King
> 
> The Lion King is all about the importance of family and friends. Who in your family or group of friends is your biggest supporter in your weight loss journey? How have they supported you?



Both my parents have, but especially my DM who's been a major help in planning meals and picking out healthy snacks for me to try.  And of course my Disney loving cousin.  We're 11 years apart but we're best friends and she's been my personal cheerleader for this journey. 



amykathleen2005 said:


> Getting a bit frustrated. I have been bouncing around 166-167lbs for more then the past week! So discouraging. I haven't changed how much I am eating. I track with My Fitness Pal.
> 
> Any suggestions?



No suggestions, but a  and I totally know how you feel.  I've been stuck at 200lbs for the past three weeks and it's driving me crazy! 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

Be back later with updates!


----------



## jillbur

::Snow_White:: said:


> Thank you!! I really like roller coasters, but that is the extent of extremeness. I'd love to go skydiving, but I'm sure I'd start crying and chicken out while in the air. I haven't even been on a plane because I'm too scared.
> 
> We have garage sales to make extra money to take to WDW. The problem with me is that I will usually "spring" clean my room every 2 months and I'm always finding more and more things I don't need. I don't know where it all comes from!
> 
> I am my biggest supporter. My mom buys me a lot of vegetarian food and is glad I'm doing the half-marathon but day to day, it is more of myself pushing myself. My best friend is a vegetarian and might be doing the half-marathon too, but she lives in the dorms at her university so we aren't really there to push each other. Then of course, everyone here!!
> 
> Finally in the double digits for our WDW trip though!!
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful and healthy Sunday!!



I do not like heights, but I am fine in an airplane. I just tell myself that we'll be in Florida in 2 hours vs 16 in the car (well, probably more like 24 after we stop with the kids). 

Sounds like your mom is being very supportive! And, you're doing great being your own supporter.

We are in double digits, too! We are at 89 days. Just me and DH are going for 4 days 3 nights. It's just a weekend getaway to check out the resorts to plan for next year. I can't believe I'll be planning for next summer already lol. We are doing Epcot one day. It should be fun as just adults and no kids since we want to snack and drink around the world showcase.  




trinaweena said:


> I watch an Idiot Abroad, I've been a huge fan of Ricky, Steve, and Karl ever since the days when they used to do a podcast, like seven years ago or so.  Karl is a unique individual haha
> 
> I would probably just head to Europe.  I'm not quite sure where, just..somewhere! There are so many places I want to visit
> 
> I do have a bucket list! One of the biggest things I want to do is swim with great whites, or at least go to south africa and get to see their jumping displays.  Sharks are one of my favorite animals, so this is a big thing for me. I also want to visit every state, and every continent, run a marathon, learn spanish, portuguese, german, and french, i have lots i want to do..none of them are very thrill seeking
> 
> i've never done sky diving or anything like that i have NO DESIRE.  Let's see, I've swum with dolphins (discovery cove is AWESOME), i've worked with wolves, bears, and tigers, we go boating alot not that's very exciting (although i have had to dive down under the boat to untangle the propeller from a rope and that was NOT FUN, boat hit me on my head), i've gone deep sea fishing many times, i used to spend my summers on a fishing boat and a farm.  I've done many dangerous things on horses (think circus tricks), and I've worked with many many different animals
> 
> I don't know, i guess the things i've done are not the most thrill seeking but they are exciting to me!
> --------
> The stomach aches are back, I went home from work early today I just couldn't stand it. Just feeling nauseous all the time. My boyfriend thinks it anxiety and im starting to agree with him so that's the next option to explore. He doesn't think im lactose intolerant because im still getting sick with no dairy, but i cant explain to him that i feel worse/different kind of stomach ache when i eat dairy.
> 
> i was worried his attitude might be transferring to his parents, which would worry me since we are going to disney with them and i dont want them to be like oh its fine your not actually lactose intolerant, but i guess they mentioned to him that if i needed the reservation numbers so i can call the restaurants they would give them to me. so that's good at least.
> 
> i'm getting quite frustrated and i think im just all out of whack. I was up a pound this week, which is my first gain so it was a little dissapointing, but its also that time of the month.  I'm not really tracking anything cause like i said before my meals are so eradic. I have zero appetite.  Mostly i'm just eating toast, very rarely have full meals.
> 
> So i will be calling the doctor tomorrow.  I'm concerned i'm losing muscle mass, i feel more bony than i have ever been.  (of course still not losing stomach fat!)
> 
> Just found out that big thunder mountain and test track will both be down during out trip! Those are two favorites of mine! How dissapointing!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend! Oh and thanks for all the study abroad advice! I've decided that if I can come up with the money, I will totally do it. It's too big of an opprotunity to not go through with it! I'm looking at London, even though the cost of living is ridiculous, but i will only be there a month



It sounds like you've done some extreme things. And, your bucket list is jammed packed. I think I'll write mine down. Maybe then I can start crossing things off.

Maybe your doctor will figure out what's going on. Have they checked for ulcers? I know someone who had stomach ulcers and it was very hard for them to eat anything.

I think we'll be at the world around the same time! We are arriving May 18. What about you? 




ougrad86 said:


> I am moving back up to roller coasters - for some reason I got off of riding them.  Plan to do the Hulk and Dueling Dragons at Universal this spring.  Not quite to Rip Ride Rocket though! Planning some of the bigger ones at Busch Gardens Williamsburg when we go this summer as well.
> 
> Would also love to get courageous someday and try a zip line.  I love speed, and it looks like so much fun, even though I am afraid of heights.  The step off would be hellacious, but then I think I would really love it!
> 
> I used to ride motorcycles with old boyfriends, but DH thinks they are deathtraps.  At my age, I think I would worry about zipping around without any protection on either side except a helmet, and the drivers here tend to be aggresive, so probably won't be doing it again, unless I get a big acreage someday I can run around on.
> 
> I don't think I can do the slingshot thing ever - just to intense.  I have seen it in action.  But Julie on the podcast did it, described it...aauugh!
> My DS was into Bigfoot and Loch Ness Monster about that same age.  Into Atlantis as well, around the time the cartoon came out.  I think every kids wonders about that for awhile.
> 
> Normally I would fly to Germany, but my sister-in-law just had twins.  I would love to go see her!  We will see them, but not until this summer.  Right now, my mom is there with them, helping out, as she did with me when I had DS.  Kind of nice to have that sort of experience showing you the ropes!
> 
> Amen to that.  We have been saving up for this Germany trip for awhile, but still have to fit in WDW to get our fix.  Still want to take DS to Grand Canyon and Yellowstone, but airfares are through the roof.
> 
> My mom is supportive, but always asks, and I find it a bit trying to tell her I lost one pound this week, week after week.  So I did it on my own this time and surprised her.  She was a bit critical of people who are overweight, said a couple of hurtful things to me, possibly trying to motivate me.  It had the opposite effect.  I finally started countering her when she would criticize other people about weight, and she has stopped saying things liked that.
> 
> DH tries, but is not worried about his own weight - he likes to bring me candy and cookies when I am depressed...DS supports me in that he seems happy that I am slimmer.  He walks with me when I aks him to as well, even though walking with mom is not his favorite thing.  I tell him I need him for protection!
> 
> My best friend encourages me (she told me I looked nice in my swimsuit), but it is not on a regular basis.  When I am discouraged, I come here and talk to everyone.  And I a couple people at work if I need a quick fix, but these boards have been the best!
> 
> 
> After we got back, it was so nice, I decided it was perfect for a walk.  I had a free geocaching app, and a few to them were nearby, so I took DS with me - for protection, since I had my phone out  - and we did a lot of searching.  Did not find a darn thing, but we found where one should have been for sure.  When I looked it up when I got back, found the other one needed maintenance and had been "muggled", so it probably wasn't even there.  Found a few that may be easier, but will have to hit those another day.  But it was an awesome walk on a beautiful day, and some time with my DS.  I think I will probably do some more.  I tell DS I need him to be with me, since iPhones are prime targets, so we hang out together and maybe I will find one of these things!
> 
> And got to update my weight loss ticker.  Fell to 170 last week, and fell below this week, to 168.75!  Plan to keep it there and heading further down!  Was very happy to see that, since the day before I was heading for a gain!
> 
> Time to start dinner, running a little late but it is a quick fix.  Hope everyone is doing well and staying OP!
> 
> Take care!
> 
> Carol



I think roller coasters are extreme. Some of them are just plain crazy! Have you ever been to Cedar Point in Ohio? They have some ridiculous coasters!

I think ziplining looks so much fun also. My sister just found a ziplining place in TX for when we go this summer, but DSs are too small to do it (weight wise). DH told me to go and he'd do something with the boys, so I think my sister, nephew (14), and I might do it!

Grand Canyon and Yellowstone are two places I want to go, also. I hear you about the airfare. The cheapest I can find from Cleveland (Pittsburgh is higher) to Austin with rental car for 4 people is looking like $1700. Good thing we have family to stay with!!

Sounds like you have a good support system! It's always important to have someone to turn to!

We haven't been geocaching for awhile. I get so frustrated when we know something is there but we just can't find it! One cache we found was a little silver tube about the size of a large pill that was hanging in a tree. Of course since we were directed at a tree, we were looking in the bark, holes, and branches, and ground. I have no idea how I saw this tiny thing hanging in that tree!  There is one around here we have tried to find about 6 times and still haven't.  

Great job on the loss!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Well, I am back from my parties. I did splurge and had a tiny piece of cake. But, I had already put all the food into MFP since it was Panera, so I knew I'd go over a bit with the cake. I'm ok with that snce it had whipped cream frosting.  I do not like sugar frosting. We also had fun talking with my grandma. I asked her if there is any place she wanted to visit and never got to. She said, "Yes, Hawaii." And she said my grandpa had always wanted to go to the Netherlands and never made it there. My grandma is well traveled and my grandpa had been in WW2 so he had traveled a lot also. I love talking about things like that with my grandma.



QOTD~my biggest supporter is DH. He encourages me to workout and even though he works hard and goes to school, I leave and workout while he's with our boys. I know some days he just wants to be alone and study, but he waits so I can run or go to the gym. He does not necessarily eat real healthy, but he's trying things I cook and doesn't snack in front of me at night (He's a huge snacker. He's been known to eat a bag of chips and a package of cookies in 2 days. Oh, and he never gains weight ). He also has offered to buy me things if I reach goals (like a new purse). 

My mom is also a huge supporter. She watches my boys when DH isn't home so I can go to the gym. I try to support her, too, but it's just not working. It's actually very frustrating. She needs to lose A LOT of weight but just makes up excuses.  I hope she realizes very soon that she needs to do something. But, enough about that!

I hope some of you don't have to work tomorrow! I know I don't, so we are going to DS's orthodontist appt then heading to Cleveland to the Lego Store. It's something DSs have wanted to do for awhile, so we are going tomorrow. So, I won't be on here much until later. I may also post the QOTD tonight.

Talk to you all in a bit!

Jill


----------



## jillbur

belledreamer said:


> I am probably the least extreme person I know.  The most 'extreme' thing I've done was ride Rockin' Rollercoaster and it took me four trips to get my nerves up to do it.  I still haven't ridden Everest yet...
> 
> I'd fly to the Marriott Los Angeles Airport in California to catch the end of the Doctor Who convention going on right now so that I could meet one of the actual Doctors in person!
> 
> Both my parents have, but especially my DM who's been a major help in planning meals and picking out healthy snacks for me to try.  And of course my Disney loving cousin.  We're 11 years apart but we're best friends and she's been my personal cheerleader for this journey.



I'm not extreme either...I haven't even been on RnR since I never thought of going without DH and DSs (who are too little and too scared). Next trip, I'll do single rider if the boys don't want to go.

I have never seen Doctor Who (sorry), but I'm sure a convention would be fun!

Great support system!


----------



## JacksLilWench

jillbur said:


> Sunday QOTD
> 
> Today's movie is The Lion King
> 
> The Lion King is all about the importance of family and friends. Who in your family or group of friends is your biggest supporter in your weight loss journey? How have they supported you?



I can't say I have a big big supporter.  It's not that my friends and family DON'T support me, I just have a tendency to fly solo.  I just like it that way   But everyone I've told about my goals has been really supportive, so I guess I would have to say all my co-workers and my mom and friends


----------



## belledreamer

Not too much happened today.  Did get some walking and exercise in today for HH.  Also worked on some Doctor Who photo projects and got two finished so I'm happy happy! 

Been tracking EVERY bit of food on MyFitnessPal and I just regret that I didn't do it sooner.  Not only has it helped me make better food choices so that I don't go over calories but it saved me from an 853 calorie day yesterday. (Got to make sure I'm eating enough) Even had some room for a few Hershey Kisses today! 

If you haven't joined MyFitnessPal, I highly recommend it. 

Laundry tomorrow...joy...   But on the other hand, in purchasing my gym membership I get a free consult this week with a rather nice looking personal trainer...


----------



## Zoesmama03

Thanks for the welcome backs and hellos everyone.  I'll get rejoined soon but things have been a lot better here lately.  For those that might remember I was having a lot of health problems back starting in June and they peaked while I tried going off all meds but my bp pill.  Eventually we changed from an ACE to a beta blocker and I finally feel so much better now that all the other drugs are completely out of my system.  My health has improved quite a bit my anxiety is mostly gone and I haven't had any bad panic attacks in a long time.  A few times I've felt some shortness of breath a slight worry/panic but was able to easily and quickly calm down.  So glad to see most of that behind me.  I still occasionally get dizzy and lightheaded especially when out in certain lighting at stores. But the important part is it doesn't lead to panic attacks.  I take my beta blocker, 4000 mg of fish oil(w 300mg of omega 3 per pill so guess that is 1200mg since I take 2 in morning with bp pill and 2 with evening bp pill.) In the evening I take a children's chewable vitamin it was on sale and my daughter and I share them, adult ones can make me sick(or I believe the iron in them does it).   My Dr. and the NP I was seeing both ended up leaving the office.  I got changed to a new Dr. in office but haven't met him.  They scheduled me with a different NP who was sorta acting rude and all.  She immediately ASSUMED I had diabetes was demanding blood work and only gave me one month refill on my bp meds saying I won't get a refill after without the blood work.  They had been telling me it was fine.  She says oh its high is should be 99 and it was 109.  Sorry not going on meds for ONE lab being 10 pts high.  Think I'm going to request the actual Dr they changed my primary to when I go in for lab results and a new refill on bp med.  I may end up having to change to a new Dr's office.  It was just insane she came in harping on the weight but she hasn't been doing my care the last 7 months through bp problems and the anxiety and panic attacks from drug reactions.  I wanted to say she hasn't been seeing me all those months when I seriously thought my heart was failing. I did put on about 15 lbs with the new bp pill I can get it to drop but it flops right back. It's so frustrating. 

We went out to Olive Garden tonight.  It's been 2 years since I've been there. It was always my favorite.  Food was good I ate too much.  I'm gonna do some Michael Jackson dancing on Wii tomorrow with Zoe and my friends son who is turning 10 tomorrow.  See if it will help on damage control from todays very horrible eating.  I'm writing a routine on a calendar I printed out so I can get on track with exercising again. 



amykathleen2005 said:


> She is doing great! She's become really at home here and loves to have several cuddles throughout the day (she really isn't a lap dog but try telling her that!).
> 
> Here she is in a chair she seems to have claimed....




If you think that is bad you should see my friends 100+ lb German Shepard/Doberman mixed breed dog.  He thinks he's a lap dog and it can hurt when he presses elbows and paws with nails down in your skin. OUCH!


----------



## D73

jillbur said:


> QOTD Saturday
> 
> Today's movie is Peter Pan
> 
> You can fly, you can fly, you can fly! If you could fly off anywhere today, where would you go (other than Disney) and why?




BRAZIL.....definitely!!!!!  That's where my partner has been posted and it was summer when we were last together. Some time together would be awesome....and this week is Carnaval as well.



jillbur said:


> Sunday QOTD
> 
> Today's movie is The Lion King
> 
> The Lion King is all about the importance of family and friends. Who in your family or group of friends is your biggest supporter in your weight loss journey? How have they supported you?



My work colleagues have been the strongest support. It is not always that way in a work situation but I am counting myself very lucky that words of encouragement as well as sharing recipes and fitness tipy has become a norm amongst my staff.

§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§

Well I made it through the long week of Fiddler on the Roof productions at school. It went really well. Very pleased for the students but even more pleased that I can refocus on me for a bit.

The chocolate monster reared his ugly head at my house yesterday. But I have beat him away and am not going to let that slip get me down. A new day has dawned so I just put him ou of my mind and get back to my good foods and exercise plan.

I imagine many of you are off work today for President's Day. Enjoy the holiday if you have it. As for me, another normal day.

Make great choices Donalds!!

Christopher


----------



## jillbur

JacksLilWench said:


> I can't say I have a big big supporter.  It's not that my friends and family DON'T support me, I just have a tendency to fly solo.  I just like it that way   But everyone I've told about my goals has been really supportive, so I guess I would have to say all my co-workers and my mom and friends



That's great that you are your biggest supporter, plus you have family and friends!




belledreamer said:


> But on the other hand, in purchasing my gym membership I get a free consult this week with a rather nice looking personal trainer...



Nice bonus!




Zoesmama03 said:


> Thanks for the welcome backs and hellos everyone.  I'll get rejoined soon but things have been a lot better here lately.  For those that might remember I was having a lot of health problems back starting in June and they peaked while I tried going off all meds but my bp pill.  Eventually we changed from an ACE to a beta blocker and I finally feel so much better now that all the other drugs are completely out of my system.  My health has improved quite a bit my anxiety is mostly gone and I haven't had any bad panic attacks in a long time.  A few times I've felt some shortness of breath a slight worry/panic but was able to easily and quickly calm down.  So glad to see most of that behind me.  I still occasionally get dizzy and lightheaded especially when out in certain lighting at stores. But the important part is it doesn't lead to panic attacks.  I take my beta blocker, 4000 mg of fish oil(w 300mg of omega 3 per pill so guess that is 1200mg since I take 2 in morning with bp pill and 2 with evening bp pill.) In the evening I take a children's chewable vitamin it was on sale and my daughter and I share them, adult ones can make me sick(or I believe the iron in them does it).   My Dr. and the NP I was seeing both ended up leaving the office.  I got changed to a new Dr. in office but haven't met him.  They scheduled me with a different NP who was sorta acting rude and all.  She immediately ASSUMED I had diabetes was demanding blood work and only gave me one month refill on my bp meds saying I won't get a refill after without the blood work.  They had been telling me it was fine.  She says oh its high is should be 99 and it was 109.  Sorry not going on meds for ONE lab being 10 pts high.  Think I'm going to request the actual Dr they changed my primary to when I go in for lab results and a new refill on bp med.  I may end up having to change to a new Dr's office.  It was just insane she came in harping on the weight but she hasn't been doing my care the last 7 months through bp problems and the anxiety and panic attacks from drug reactions.  I wanted to say she hasn't been seeing me all those months when I seriously thought my heart was failing. I did put on about 15 lbs with the new bp pill I can get it to drop but it flops right back. It's so frustrating.
> 
> We went out to Olive Garden tonight.  It's been 2 years since I've been there. It was always my favorite.  Food was good I ate too much.  I'm gonna do some Michael Jackson dancing on Wii tomorrow with Zoe and my friends son who is turning 10 tomorrow.  See if it will help on damage control from todays very horrible eating.  I'm writing a routine on a calendar I printed out so I can get on track with exercising again.



Sorry you are having health issues and it;s frustrating. Hopefully, they can clear it all up!

We don't go to Olive Garden much either. The closest one is about 20 minutes away and the last time we were there we were seating next to a man in a wife beater (tank top). My husband vowed never to go back. It really ruined the mood and we couldn't believe they let him in like that!

Sounds like you have a good plan to get in a routine!




D73 said:


> BRAZIL.....definitely!!!!!  That's where my partner has been posted and it was summer when we were last together. Some time together would be awesome....and this week is Carnaval as well.
> 
> My work colleagues have been the strongest support. It is not always that way in a work situation but I am counting myself very lucky that words of encouragement as well as sharing recipes and fitness tipy has become a norm amongst my staff.
> 
> §§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§
> 
> Well I made it through the long week of Fiddler on the Roof productions at school. It went really well. Very pleased for the students but even more pleased that I can refocus on me for a bit.
> 
> The chocolate monster reared his ugly head at my house yesterday. But I have beat him away and am not going to let that slip get me down. A new day has dawned so I just put him ou of my mind and get back to my good foods and exercise plan.
> 
> I imagine many of you are off work today for President's Day. Enjoy the holiday if you have it. As for me, another normal day.
> 
> Make great choices Donalds!!
> 
> Christopher



I'm sure Brazil would be awesome! And, it sounds like you have a good support system. I just want ed to add that maybe Richard Simmons is on your list 

Glad that all went well with your production. I;m sure it'll free up lots of time for you and any stress will be lifted!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Be back in a few with the QOTD!

Jill


----------



## jillbur

QOTD Monday

Today's movie is Beauty and the Beast

We all know Belle loved to read. What is the last health related book/article you read and can you share anything you learned?


----------



## ::Snow_White::

jillbur said:


> QOTD Monday
> 
> Today's movie is Beauty and the Beast
> 
> We all know Belle loved to read. What is the last health related book/article you read and can you share anything you learned?



I usually read stuff throughout the day but in fitness last week we learned that during 18-20 years old, you get a specific number of fat cells. As in however many fat cells you have at that time in your life is what your stuck with and they shrink or expand when you gain or lose weight. This also means that the weight you are at that time is usually an average weight that your body will hang on to and it gets really hard to break through that wall. When you do break that wall it is much easier to gain weight back up to that point. 

I thought that was interesting, and may be why some of us end up getting stuck somewhere? 

---
5 mile run yesterday was lame. Had to walk the last 1.5 because I couldn't run anymore. I think I'm going to strike my Saturday runs.  I'll just stick with crosstraining on those days so I can have energy to run a long time on Sundays.

Food has been good, stressed about tests, I feel like I'm not getting enough sleep. Weekends are the only time when I don't have to get up early, but I still end up waking up around 7 when I'm still tired but can't fall back asleep.

Hope you all have a wonderful Monday!


----------



## donac

Good Monday morning everyone. 


Happy President's Day. 

I hope you are all having a relaxing day.  Hopefully you have the day off. 

I am getting ready to go grocery shopping then I have a couple of simple pairs of pants to sew.  I have a costume meeting tonight.

I spent the day Saturday sewing a tent for the stage.  I saw it up yesterday and it doesn't look bad.  I am pretty surprised myself.  Now on to final adjustments on costumes.   

I hope to be back later with some replys. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> My sil Beth and brother Jim are definitely my biggest supporters.  She came to disney with me for my half marathon last year, and watched michael for me, and through the years we've shared our ups and downs with weight, weight watchere, and when there is a family party and we're on track, if they are there I know we'll have some healthy options.  She and I have also shared our clothes as our weight has gone down, and unforutnately up, we've traded back and forth.  We do a lot of travelling with them because my niece is the same age as ds, so we are very close.  Love them.
> 
> Well, off to make some breakfast!  Brocolli/cauliflour omelette anyone?
> 
> have a super sunday!!



Great to have family geographically close and emotionally close. You are so lucky.  

I often eat broccoli for breakfast, but for some reason not cauliflower.  How was it??



mikamah said:


> *Pamela*-Ugh, so sorry for all the drama with dd, and how sad and unfair to have that position on the team offered and then rescinded at the same time.  I hope she wakes up and is feeling better about things, and will be able to get excited for her trip to CR.  Hang in there, mama.



Thanks for the love for both of us!



amykathleen2005 said:


> Getting a bit frustrated. I have been bouncing around 166-167lbs for more then the past week! So discouraging. I haven't changed how much I am eating. I track with My Fitness Pal.
> Any suggestions?



Shake things up!!  Change up your food patterns (less carbs, more lean protein, more veggies), have low cal days followed by high cal days.... keep the metabolism guessing.  Change up the exercise.  Lean toward whatever you DON'T usually do.... if you usually run, try some weight training.  If you weight train frequently, increase your cardio.  Change up the cardio from walking to run/walk patterns..... or from walking flat to walking incline intervals.  Or try a new machine like a stair stepper or treadclimber. Try something new all together like yoga or Zumba.  



jillbur said:


> First, let me start by saying that you have a wonderful support group!
> 
> Yes I do.... and I consider myself very lucky.
> 
> Next,  for DD. How stressful! I hope she can go to CR and relax and have fun. I'm sorry she is not getting to swim, but maybe it's a blessing in disguise? I hope she (and you) feel better today!
> 
> We ALL feel better today.  Saturday morning she was still a mess.... but by yesterday she seemed to have pretty much resigned herself to the situation.  And by last night she FINALLY seemed to be excited again about the trip.
> 
> That is so awesome that SIL came with you to the half marathon! She sounds like a great support and it sure helps that you can exchange clothes! It probably makes it a lot easier at family function, too. Sometimes, like my parties today, I feel like the only one caring that I don't want to shove a piece of cake down my throat.  Glad you have people to share with!
> 
> It is great to have outside support, but sometimes you need to just be doing it FOR yourself and BY yourself.  And when you need an "atta boy", please come here and share!  We love to give pats on the back and high fives for success in avoiding things like birthday cake!
> 
> Well, I am off to my sister's house and then MILs. I will check in later!
> 
> Jill





Rose&Mike said:


> *Pamela*--goodness, teenage drama is the worst. In their heads it truly is the end of the world. She might be really dramatic around you right up until she leaves, but my guess is once she is gone she will have a fabulous time.
> 
> I asked DS about this once--how everyone else can think he is the most laid back kid on the planet and how we saw the dramatic temper tantrums, etc. And he told me--cause I feel safe around you Mom. I can have a melt down and I know it's ok.
> 
> So, even though this has got to be killing you and your husband, it's awesome that she feels comfortable enough to "let it out" even though it may or may not be an appropriate reaction. DS was supposed to be "president" of the new youth group at our old church when he was in 8th grade. This was a huge deal, since he did not go to the church school. He adored the youth group leader. Just loved him.
> 
> So he interviewed for it, was accepted, and told them he could do any day of the week except one. And they knew that. They knew it when they offered him the position. And at the next meeting, in front of everyone they announced the meetings were going to be on the ONLY day of the week he could not be there. He was completely inconsolable. And what could we say to him--they treated him really poorly in my opinion.
> 
> I am not saying this is what your coach did--in this case it was just bad circumstances. But teens take that feeling of betrayal so personally. And they just can't think rationally sometimes. In the end I think Tom really learned something from the experience, and I don't think the leader realized how much it upset him. But I did write a letter and let them know. They had every right to change the dates. But I think people forget sometimes how hard it is to be a teenager, and how sensitive they are.
> 
> Hang in there. It's a bad situation to be in, but in the end I really believe she will enjoy her trip.
> 
> ETA--I just wanted to add, I am not trying to imply the coach did anything wrong in this case. It really was just bad circumstances, but that doesn't make it any less sad or stressful for your DD.



Thanks for sharing that.   DH was pretty mad at the coach.  I wasn't so much mad, just disappointed with her that she didn't think this through before speaking.  But she probably doesn't realize what a big deal this was to DD.  Who knows.  

DD has said similar things to me about being able to "let go" with me because she knows, no matter what, I will still be there, loving her.  I can't imagine how hard it was to hold in the tears in this particular situation.  She finished practice, rode home in the carpool WITH THE GIRL WHO GOT THE RELAY SPOT (who is a GREAT friend and really seemed to understand how DD was feeling).... then got picked up by DH for the remainder of the ride.... and didn't break down until she was in her room!  DH didn't even know anything was wrong!  I think she was really waiting for the safety of home and Mom to have her meltdown.  

Anyhow, Saturday she was still a mess and didn't have great swims at the meet, so that added insult to injury.  Yesterday was definitely better though... THANK HEAVENS!  And she did a few good swims that pretty much matched some PB times... so that helped.

Today she seems ready to be excited about the trip.... talking about seeing monkeys and sleeping on the plane, etc.  Life seems okay again.  I'm not a high stress person, but this was literally making me sick to my stomach.  I went from not wanting to eat at ALL on Friday night, to having a mini mixed nuts and  M&M binge last night.    Mad at myself for that, of course, but moving on. 

Thanks for the hug.



::Snow_White:: said:


> Thanks! I'm thinking it's the extra miles I had this week so I burned more calories. Also, my mom and I had a long talk about health (we butt heads when it comes to fitness and diet).My mom said she thought I ate too many carbs and that's why I'm not really losing anything (which is probably true) so I went crazy trying new vegetables and cooking them so it's been quite a shift in my diet.
> 
> 
> That is great.  I wouldn't worry too much about carbs, unless they are the bad carbs.... like white flour, white sugar, etc.  Those should be eliminated for many reasons in addition to weight loss.
> 
> Shifting to a lower carb diet can definitely kick start a weight loss though!  Did you find any new favorites in the veggies you tried??
> 
> 
> I am my biggest supporter. My mom buys me a lot of vegetarian food and is glad I'm doing the half-marathon but day to day, it is more of myself pushing myself. My best friend is a vegetarian and might be doing the half-marathon too, but she lives in the dorms at her university so we aren't really there to push each other. Then of course, everyone here!!
> 
> You SHOULD be your biggest supporter!  No one can do this for you.  Outside support is GREAT and even CRUCIAL.... but you need to be your own number 1 cheerleader!
> 
> Your daughter sounds sooo sweet! That's nice of her!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your daughter.  Life isn't fair sometimes, I hope she feels better today and everything gets sorted out!
> 
> Thankfully things are looking up today!
> 
> Thanks! Mmm. I love broccoli! Cauliflower, not so much, but I'm sure it's still delicious.
> 
> ----
> Woke up really tired today and felt sick for awhile but feeling better. Got 2.5 miles in yesterday in 36:22. Felt pretty good, hoping that it doesn't hold me back from my 5 mile run today. Friday I didn't really feel like exercising, but then didn't have anything else to do so I put on my nikes and did some wii boxing. Of course, after a few minutes I was all pumped up and ended up doing a 10 minute solution: boxing segment and then a 10 minute solution: pilates segment after my wii boxing. Dang, I definitely felt the burn after pilates!
> 
> Have to do a lot of cleaning, 2 tests this week, and an interview for an honor society. This week is going to be crazy + my running and exercise. I guess I will survive! Finally in the double digits for our WDW trip though!!
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful and healthy Sunday!!



Isn't it amazing how once you START exercising you usually want to keep going??  I did that on Saturday. I had totally talked myself into skipping my workout.  But I made myself lace up my Aasics and hit the TM.  I told myself I only had to walk for 10 minutes and then I could quit.  But I ended up doing 30+ minutes with sprint intervals!  Once I'm moving, I can usually keep going.  

WOOHOO on the double digit dance!



trinaweena said:


> The stomach aches are back, I went home from work early today I just couldn't stand it. Just feeling nauseous all the time. My boyfriend thinks it anxiety and im starting to agree with him so that's the next option to explore. He doesn't think im lactose intolerant because im still getting sick with no dairy, but i cant explain to him that i feel worse/different kind of stomach ache when i eat dairy.
> 
> i was worried his attitude might be transferring to his parents, which would worry me since we are going to disney with them and i dont want them to be like oh its fine your not actually lactose intolerant, but i guess they mentioned to him that if i needed the reservation numbers so i can call the restaurants they would give them to me. so that's good at least.
> 
> i'm getting quite frustrated and i think im just all out of whack. I was up a pound this week, which is my first gain so it was a little dissapointing, but its also that time of the month.  I'm not really tracking anything cause like i said before my meals are so eradic. I have zero appetite.  Mostly i'm just eating toast, very rarely have full meals.
> 
> So i will be calling the doctor tomorrow.  I'm concerned i'm losing muscle mass, i feel more bony than i have ever been.  (of course still not losing stomach fat!)
> 
> Just found out that big thunder mountain and test track will both be down during out trip! Those are two favorites of mine! How dissapointing!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend! Oh and thanks for all the study abroad advice! I've decided that if I can come up with the money, I will totally do it. It's too big of an opprotunity to not go through with it! I'm looking at London, even though the cost of living is ridiculous, but i will only be there a month



First of all.... prayers that you feel better soon and that they figure out this problem.

Second.... sorry about the rides being down. That is always a concern when we plan a trip.

Third..... I"m sure you will find a way to make London happen!  It would be an amazing opportunity!



Leitadala said:


> DH is my greatest supporter, and I know how lucky I am to have him.  He works out with me when I want a partner, and he cooks the healthy meals that I plan.  Plus he's also been making my post-workout breakfast for me so that I have time to go work out, come home and shower, and then get to work on time!
> 
> You are very lucky!!!
> 
> That's such a bummer for your family.  High School is full of so many ups and downs, I'd never want to go back to that time!  Will your DD have another opportunity to be on the team?  I hope you all end up having a great vacation despite the swimming disappointment.
> 
> Actually, it is a school trip just for her.  We will just stay home and be envious!
> 
> She will hopefully be at Age Groups next year (her senior year.... last chance).  And there is a small chance that she could be asked to be on a relay team to go to Nationals this coming summer.  So it wasn't the end-all and be-all.... just an enormous disappointment.
> 
> I had a very busy Saturday, but found time both yesterday and today to get some cardio in!  It was my personal goal this week to fit some in every day so I'm really happy about that!  Tomorrow our office starts our "Biggest Loser" challenge so I bought lots of healthy foods (we are preparing salads for the week - mushrooms, tomatoes, quinoa, and lettuce) and feel ready to go!
> 
> I also had a friend point out that MyFitnessPal is even more successful if you have friends - so if anyone is looking to add people please add me!  "Leitadala" !
> 
> Have a great Sunday night!



Good job getting the cardio in.  And you  sound well prepared for a succesful week!!



ougrad86 said:


> OK, that picture of your chili was wonderful...I will have to make it, based on that alone!  And I am not a huge chili fan!  I think DH will love it though...
> 
> It really isn't much like regular chili.  The sauce is creamy and a bit cheesey... and can be as spicy and mild as you like, depending on the salsa and such that you use.  I love the crunch of the celery and the creaminess of the chick peas.
> 
> I haven't taken pictures, don't have anything available.  You have seen the African Meatloaf, nasty looking, but good.  My Curry Chicken salad is also wonderful, but kind of boring looking.
> 
> DD and I both loved the African meatloaf, but it was a bit of a mess. It never really held together in "loaf" form.  In fact, if/when I make it again, I may just skip that step.... I'll finish it up before the "pack it in a loaf pan" step and serve it loose over egg noodles or potatoes or brown rice or couscous.  Actually, I had the leftovers on Saturday over a serving of mashed cauliflower and it was DELICIOUS!!  It is all gone now.  DD and I were tussling over the last of it for lunch yesterday!
> 
> 
> Need to look for shorts for our April trip as well!  Will need to hit the mall in a marathon trip maybe two weeks before we leave, since I want to give myself as much time as possible before I buy.  Still hoping to reach that magic number 160 before we leave.
> I have not worn shorts in forever.  I have always hated my legs - they were too fat, and since I have dark hair, they never looked as nice as I would have liked even when just shaved.  So I always wore pants, light-wight if needed.
> Last summer my friend talked me into a water park - I needed to get a swimsuit.  I screwed up my nerve, and bought a nice modest suit and honestly, it was not that bad - and no one looked twice.  It'll be the same at Disney, no one will care that I am wearing shorts - there will be better and worse on either side of me.
> 
> 
> I felt that way about capri pants for YEARS!  I just refused to wear them.... I felt like they made my calves and ankles look fat.  But once I got past that and started wearing them, I love them!  Such a nice alternative to long pants in the spring. And you are RIGHT!  NO ONE ELSE IS LOOKING!  Wear what makes YOU comfortable and the heck with the rest!
> 
> I will be hitting the mall tonight in a last ditch effort to find shorts for her, but we did unearth about 8 pairs that fit and look okay (some mine, some hers).  I was going to go after my run today, but she is going to swim tonight to get in a last practice before she leaves for CR, so I will be dropping her and then will run to the mall after that.  No sense in making two trips into town today.  Fingers crossed that Old Navy has shorts.... we both love their stuff and I know exactly what size she will wear.
> 
> I hate folding whites, I can handle the others.  DS folds the whites.  Except for my underwear - he will just put that in a pile .  I think it embarrasses him...
> 
> Sadly, the socks are still in the basket!!  I did everything else except pair up the socks.  And of course, by now, I've done ANOTHER white load.... so I need to suck it up and deal with it today!!
> 
> My mom is supportive, but always asks, and I find it a bit trying to tell her I lost one pound this week, week after week.  So I did it on my own this time and surprised her.  She was a bit critical of people who are overweight, said a couple of hurtful things to me, possibly trying to motivate me.  It had the opposite effect.  I finally started countering her when she would criticize other people about weight, and she has stopped saying things liked that.
> 
> DH tries, but is not worried about his own weight - he likes to bring me candy and cookies when I am depressed...DS supports me in that he seems happy that I am slimmer.  He walks with me when I aks him to as well, even though walking with mom is not his favorite thing.  I tell him I need him for protection!
> 
> My best friend encourages me (she told me I looked nice in my swimsuit), but it is not on a regular basis.  When I am discouraged, I come here and talk to everyone.  And I a couple people at work if I need a quick fix, but these boards have been the best!
> 
> Nice to have encouragement around when you need it.  But tough when loved ones near you just don't always get it.  But I agree... these boards are the BEST!!
> 
> Poor dear, and you and your husband.  The teen years don't always encourage logical thinking.  She was probably holding it in all through the match and at that point was too keyed up and emotional to realize she still wouldn't be able to swim at this point.  I hope after a good night's sleep she will understand better.  I think once she gets past this disappointment she will love the trip - there will be so much to distract her there!
> 
> I agree with the distractions. I'm sure that the disappointment will linger down deep, but I think that seeing volcanoes, horseback riding on the beach, and swimming in the Pacific ocean will definitely keep her mind off it!
> 
> ****************************************************
> Had a fun day yesterday.  DS and myself went bowling with my best friend and her DD.  She and I did not bowl, we both have carpal tunnel issues, so I don't do stuff like that to make my arm hurt.  They had fun and we did the last of our planning.  Universal if so different from Disney - we are staying at the HRH, have FOTL access and early entry to WWoHP - we do not really need to plan, except for our two Disney days.
> 
> Tempted to offer to take DS to Universal for Mother/Son weekend this year. I think he'd love to see WWOHP.  But I don't know how I would handle being that close to Disney and NOT visiting.
> 
> I managed to keep it down too one slice of medium cheese pizza.  They had funnel cakes as well, and I looked it up before I went, thought it was 13 - when I got back realized 1/2 cake was 13 .  I did not like it much (not well made), so only ate 1/3, but still...I had only been planning to eat 1/2 when I thought it would only be 6 or 7.  Oh well, good thing I did not like it as much.
> 
> So frustrating.
> 
> After we got back, it was so nice, I decided it was perfect for a walk.  I had a free geocaching app, and a few to them were nearby, so I took DS with me - for protection, since I had my phone out  - and we did a lot of searching.  Did not find a darn thing, but we found where one should have been for sure.  When I looked it up when I got back, found the other one needed maintenance and had been "muggled", so it probably wasn't even there.  Found a few that may be easier, but will have to hit those another day.  But it was an awesome walk on a beautiful day, and some time with my DS.  I think I will probably do some more.  I tell DS I need him to be with me, since iPhones are prime targets, so we hang out together and maybe I will find one of these things!
> 
> Waiting for the promised snow, but it appears to be too far south, so we probably won't get much.  Bummer.  I figure our limit is mid-March, and after that I need to wait until next year...
> 
> And got to update my weight loss ticker.  Fell to 170 last week, and fell below this week, to 168.75!  Plan to keep it there and heading further down!  Was very happy to see that, since the day before I was heading for a gain!
> 
> Time to start dinner, running a little late but it is a quick fix.  Hope everyone is doing well and staying OP!
> 
> Take care!
> 
> Carol



Great job on hitting that new decade on the scale!



Zoesmama03 said:


> Thanks for the welcome backs and hellos everyone.  I'll get rejoined soon but things have been a lot better here lately.  For those that might remember I was having a lot of health problems back starting in June and they peaked while I tried going off all meds but my bp pill.  Eventually we changed from an ACE to a beta blocker and I finally feel so much better now that all the other drugs are completely out of my system.  My health has improved quite a bit my anxiety is mostly gone and I haven't had any bad panic attacks in a long time.  A few times I've felt some shortness of breath a slight worry/panic but was able to easily and quickly calm down.  So glad to see most of that behind me.  I still occasionally get dizzy and lightheaded especially when out in certain lighting at stores. But the important part is it doesn't lead to panic attacks.  I take my beta blocker, 4000 mg of fish oil(w 300mg of omega 3 per pill so guess that is 1200mg since I take 2 in morning with bp pill and 2 with evening bp pill.) In the evening I take a children's chewable vitamin it was on sale and my daughter and I share them, adult ones can make me sick(or I believe the iron in them does it).   My Dr. and the NP I was seeing both ended up leaving the office.  I got changed to a new Dr. in office but haven't met him.  They scheduled me with a different NP who was sorta acting rude and all.  She immediately ASSUMED I had diabetes was demanding blood work and only gave me one month refill on my bp meds saying I won't get a refill after without the blood work.  They had been telling me it was fine.  She says oh its high is should be 99 and it was 109.  Sorry not going on meds for ONE lab being 10 pts high.  Think I'm going to request the actual Dr they changed my primary to when I go in for lab results and a new refill on bp med.  I may end up having to change to a new Dr's office.  It was just insane she came in harping on the weight but she hasn't been doing my care the last 7 months through bp problems and the anxiety and panic attacks from drug reactions.  I wanted to say she hasn't been seeing me all those months when I seriously thought my heart was failing. I did put on about 15 lbs with the new bp pill I can get it to drop but it flops right back. It's so frustrating.
> 
> Glad you are back to visit us, but sorry you are struggling with your health.  HOpefully you can get a new PCP and things will get straightened out quickly.
> 
> If you think that is bad you should see my friends 100+ lb German Shepard/Doberman mixed breed dog.  He thinks he's a lap dog and it can hurt when he presses elbows and paws with nails down in your skin. OUCH!





jillbur said:


> QOTD Monday
> 
> Today's movie is Beauty and the Beast
> 
> We all know Belle loved to read. What is the last health related book/article you read and can you share anything you learned?



I try to read at least a LITTLE BIT about health, fitness, healthy eating, weight loss... *every day*.  Right now I am re-reading the "Flat Belly Diet" book and a WW Success Stories book.  I will probably be ready to pass them on once I am done re-reading.  

I have found that surrounding myself with health-related "stuff" keeps me in the right mindset on a daily basis.  I watch lots of weight loss stuff on television (My Big Fat Weight Loss Journey, Fat Chef, Biggest Loser, Ruby, My 600 lb Life).  I read lots of articles in magazines about weight loss, exercise, healthy eating.  I get Fitness magazine, Nutrition Action Newsletter, and Weight Watchers magazine at home.  I pick up Cooking Light and Prevention at the library pretty regularly.  I don't always find that I am learning something NEW, but it just keeps my mind on the right track.

What could I share right now???  I think I will say, that as you continue on this journey, you will almost definitely get to a point in time where it is as much about HEALTH as it is about looking good.  And you will learn to eat to FUEL your body properly, rather than always eating just what tastes good.  

I will be the first to admit that when I re-started this journey it was SOLELY about looking good.  I had no health issues outside of being terribly out of shape.  No high bp, no heart issues, no fertility issues, nada.  I was sick and tired of being FAT!  And my food journals for the first few years of this journey will definitely show that I was eating whatever I could fit into my plan that tasted GOOD!  Too much processed junk, too many WW "treats", too many white carbs.  Always plenty of veggies and fruit, but too much crap.

But as I have progressed along my way on this trip, I have grown much more interested in FUELING my body in a HEALTHY way!  Now I may think much more about what my body NEEDS for fuel (am I running today?  Weight lifting?  Should I increase my protein?  Do I need more calcium today?) rather than just what I am CRAVING to eat.  



::Snow_White:: said:


> I usually read stuff throughout the day but in fitness last week we learned that during 18-20 years old, you get a specific number of fat cells. As in however many fat cells you have at that time in your life is what your stuck with and they shrink or expand when you gain or lose weight. This also means that the weight you are at that time is usually an average weight that your body will hang on to and it gets really hard to break through that wall. When you do break that wall it is much easier to gain weight back up to that point.
> 
> I thought that was interesting, and may be why some of us end up getting stuck somewhere?
> 
> ---
> 5 mile run yesterday was lame. Had to walk the last 1.5 because I couldn't run anymore. I think I'm going to strike my Saturday runs.  I'll just stick with crosstraining on those days so I can have energy to run a long time on Sundays.
> 
> Food has been good, stressed about tests, I feel like I'm not getting enough sleep. Weekends are the only time when I don't have to get up early, but I still end up waking up around 7 when I'm still tired but can't fall back asleep.
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful Monday!



I think that you are being hard on yourself about Saturday's run.  I think that running 3.5 and walking the last 1.5 is nothing to sneeze at!  

Lack of good sleep will make your stress worse!  Try to get some more rest!



donac said:


> Good Monday morning everyone.
> 
> 
> Happy President's Day.
> 
> I hope you are all having a relaxing day.  Hopefully you have the day off.
> 
> I am getting ready to go grocery shopping then I have a couple of simple pairs of pants to sew.  I have a costume meeting tonight.
> 
> I spent the day Saturday sewing a tent for the stage.  I saw it up yesterday and it doesn't look bad.  I am pretty surprised myself.  Now on to final adjustments on costumes.
> 
> I hope to be back later with some replys.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I am presuming you have the day off.  No day off around here, as we have school vacation next week.  Glad that the tent came out well.  How many helpers showed up?? 

************

Good Monday morning!  As I mentioned above, DD's mood and attitude are much improved now.  SHe is still nursing a huge disappointment, of course, but seems to be excited again about her trip.  

I have a busy day brewing here and it is already 10 am and I haven't hardly started it!  Laundry, housework, TM time, bed-making, and cooking are on my list today.... along with packing for DD!  She has done NOTHING!    Part of me says "let her deal with it".... but I know I will be stressing if she forgets stuff.... so for my own piece of mind I will be doing a BIG amount of her packing today.  

Off to make beds and hit the TM!.................P


----------



## DisNorth

Hello! Im new to team Donald. I look forward to meeting you all as we lose!  I have quite a few pages to catch up on but wanted to say hi first. 

My name's Tracy and Im 29 years old. I have been over weight all my life. I have a lot to lose, about 140 lbs! So I hope this challenge will help me stay on track. 




jillbur said:


> QOTD Monday
> 
> Today's movie is Beauty and the Beast
> 
> We all know Belle loved to read. What is the last health related book/article you read and can you share anything you learned?



 Beauty and the Beast is my favorite!

I've been reading Jeff Galloway's website, thinking I might order his book. I'm trying to get into running. This week will be my first week of his 5K plan. It's a 15 week plan, which works out great because in about 17 weeks is our local 5k that I hope to run in.  After that I hope to move on to the half marathon plan. I want to run the Tinkerbelle half in Jan 2013!


----------



## JacksLilWench

jillbur said:


> QOTD Monday
> 
> Today's movie is Beauty and the Beast
> 
> We all know Belle loved to read. What is the last health related book/article you read and can you share anything you learned?



I read a really interesting article lately.  A study was done about weight loss recently, and it blew my mind- the study had two groups.  Both groups were restricted to the same amount of calories and physical activity a day, but the variable group was told to eat dessert with a healthy breakfast (ie, egg whites and toast with a piece of fruit, and then a brownie)  The control group was given just a typical b/l/d meal plan.  The variable group (over a 32-week period) lost 40LBS more than the control group AND kept it off!!!  The researchers came to three conclusions about all this craziness:
1) Eating something sweet and sugary that early in the day spikes your metabolism,
2) It works because you have all day to burn off whatever sweet treat you just ate,
3) And it takes care of your sugar craving for the day.

I tried it last week for a few days and I swear it works.  I would have a healthy breakfast (scrambled egg, whole wheat English muffin, coffee, piece of fruit, and a Pop-Tart) and I didn't want sugar for the rest of the day!  I will totally be trying it again this week, and letting you all know what the results are.  My current weight is 184, and I want to be at 182.75 next time I weigh in.



DisNorth said:


> Hello! Im new to team Donald. I look forward to meeting you all as we lose!  I have quite a few pages to catch up on but wanted to say hi first.



Welcome Tracey!


----------



## trinaweena

jillbur said:


> It sounds like you've done some extreme things. And, your bucket list is jammed packed. I think I'll write mine down. Maybe then I can start crossing things off.
> 
> Maybe your doctor will figure out what's going on. Have they checked for ulcers? I know someone who had stomach ulcers and it was very hard for them to eat anything.
> 
> I think we'll be at the world around the same time! We are arriving May 18. What about you?



I think the biggest problem i'm having is, I've been seeing the doctor since christmas for this and they cannot/will not figure it out.  The nasesousness is just very hard for me to deal with, it makes me feel like i can't function, even when maybe its not that bad.  I don't know, its very frustrating not feeling like yourself

We get there on the 18th, and then we are on a cruise till the 23 i believe and then in disney till the 27th! 

-------
I haven't gotten as much homework done as i needed to this weekend due to sickness, but i am slowly ticking things off.  I woke up feeling ok this morning but now the stomach ache is back and i have to work 5-10. I'm waiting for the doctor to call me back and she better call me back today, but i doubt its going to help any. I've had these problems since christmas and they haven't been able to figure anything out, so what would change?  I'm feeling quite hopeless about it all. 

I'm really starting to think its all in my head.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Well im a bit behind again so i will just catch up on this page. Sorry if i missed anything important.

Pam- i didnt read the whole story but wanted to say im sorry for dd's disappointment. Unfortunately in sports this tends to happen often and although is hard emotionally now she will learn from this and threfore will be an even stronger girl as she grows. I always tell everyone how i think being involved in organized sports through school taught me so much about life and how to be a good person. I feel like i owe much of ym success to many of the coaches i had. Both good and bad. Im glad she is doing better today.

Tracey- welcome to our team. We have some veteran tinkerbells and some galloway runners here so feel free to use them as a resource as you get started.  You have great goals and you can do it! Dont let anyone make you think anything different.

Qotd- i just got the most recent ww magazine. There was some cool apps they were showin.
1. Goodfoodnearyou.com  gives nutritional info for local restaurants.
2. Fitness.com water tracker easy way to track those glasses
3. Itunes.com eating trainer. Gives u green and red lights to pace the bites u take during a meal.

I cant remember who posted aout dessert w breakfast but that is quite an awesome revelation. 

I had a nice day off with my boys today. I also used the extra time to make a good dinner. Stuffed peppers using ground chicken 96%ff, rice, onion, and garlic. I simmered them in tomato saucce in a dutch oven on the stove. I ate half a pepper and i was satisfied.

It was a rest day for me today but once the kids are in bed i may do some dance central 2. Yesterday i ran 5 miles and it was great. It helped that it was a beautiful sunny day too.

I also saw the vow yesterday. Going to the movies was my reward i had set when i got into onederland. Now that i cashed in my reward i hope to move faster towards my next goal which has a reward of a pedicure so hoping to get there before sandal season starts.


----------



## jillbur

::Snow_White:: said:


> I usually read stuff throughout the day but in fitness last week we learned that during 18-20 years old, you get a specific number of fat cells. As in however many fat cells you have at that time in your life is what your stuck with and they shrink or expand when you gain or lose weight. This also means that the weight you are at that time is usually an average weight that your body will hang on to and it gets really hard to break through that wall. When you do break that wall it is much easier to gain weight back up to that point.
> 
> I thought that was interesting, and may be why some of us end up getting stuck somewhere?
> 
> ---
> 5 mile run yesterday was lame. Had to walk the last 1.5 because I couldn't run anymore. I think I'm going to strike my Saturday runs.  I'll just stick with crosstraining on those days so I can have energy to run a long time on Sundays.
> 
> Food has been good, stressed about tests, I feel like I'm not getting enough sleep. Weekends are the only time when I don't have to get up early, but I still end up waking up around 7 when I'm still tired but can't fall back asleep.
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful Monday!



That's pretty interesting about the fat cells. I can't even remember what I weighed when I was 18-20!! 

5 miles is NOT LAME!! Walking part of it is perfectly fine! You should be proud!At least you were out there trying...most people in the US were on their couches eating junk food 





pjlla said:


> Today she seems ready to be excited about the trip.... talking about seeing monkeys and sleeping on the plane, etc.  Life seems okay again.  I'm not a high stress person, but this was literally making me sick to my stomach.  I went from not wanting to eat at ALL on Friday night, to having a mini mixed nuts and  M&M binge last night.    Mad at myself for that, of course, but moving on.
> 
> I try to read at least a LITTLE BIT about health, fitness, healthy eating, weight loss... *every day*.  Right now I am re-reading the "Flat Belly Diet" book and a WW Success Stories book.  I will probably be ready to pass them on once I am done re-reading.
> 
> I have found that surrounding myself with health-related "stuff" keeps me in the right mindset on a daily basis.  I watch lots of weight loss stuff on television (My Big Fat Weight Loss Journey, Fat Chef, Biggest Loser, Ruby, My 600 lb Life).  I read lots of articles in magazines about weight loss, exercise, healthy eating.  I get Fitness magazine, Nutrition Action Newsletter, and Weight Watchers magazine at home.  I pick up Cooking Light and Prevention at the library pretty regularly.  I don't always find that I am learning something NEW, but it just keeps my mind on the right track.
> 
> What could I share right now???  I think I will say, that as you continue on this journey, you will almost definitely get to a point in time where it is as much about HEALTH as it is about looking good.  And you will learn to eat to FUEL your body properly, rather than always eating just what tastes good.
> 
> I will be the first to admit that when I re-started this journey it was SOLELY about looking good.  I had no health issues outside of being terribly out of shape.  No high bp, no heart issues, no fertility issues, nada.  I was sick and tired of being FAT!  And my food journals for the first few years of this journey will definitely show that I was eating whatever I could fit into my plan that tasted GOOD!  Too much processed junk, too many WW "treats", too many white carbs.  Always plenty of veggies and fruit, but too much crap.
> 
> But as I have progressed along my way on this trip, I have grown much more interested in FUELING my body in a HEALTHY way!  Now I may think much more about what my body NEEDS for fuel (am I running today?  Weight lifting?  Should I increase my protein?  Do I need more calcium today?) rather than just what I am CRAVING to eat.



Glad DD is feeling better and getting excited about her trip!

I try to read something health related daily also. And you're right...most people want to lose weight to look better, but it definitely becomes more about health. I have no health issues, but I know I am treating my body better and in turn, it will treat me better.

How is The Flat Belly Diet? I almost bought the book a couple months ago at Target. I may have some belly fat  Okay...I have belly fat! I tell the trainer at the gym who teaches the circuit training class I go to that we need more ab exercises for my "pounch." She laughs at me daily!





DisNorth said:


> Hello! I’m new to team Donald. I look forward to ‘meeting’ you all as we lose!  I have quite a few pages to catch up on but wanted to say hi first.
> 
> My name's Tracy and I’m 29 years old. I have been over weight all my life. I have a lot to lose, about 140 lbs! So I hope this challenge will help me stay on track.
> 
> Beauty and the Beast is my favorite!
> 
> I've been reading Jeff Galloway's website, thinking I might order his book. I'm trying to get into running. This week will be my first week of his 5K plan. It's a 15 week plan, which works out great because in about 17 weeks is our local 5k that I hope to run in.  After that I hope to move on to the half marathon plan. I want to run the Tinkerbelle half in Jan 2013!



Hi Tracy and welcome to Team Donald! We are happy to have you here and feel free to just jump in! We are a pretty cool group 

Great job getting ready for a 5k. It's totally doable in the amount of time you have. I've read Jeff Galloway's info on half marathons and really want to run one. I was thinking the Princess Half in 2013. Wouldn't it be great to have your first half be a Disney race?




JacksLilWench said:


> I read a really interesting article lately.  A study was done about weight loss recently, and it blew my mind- the study had two groups.  Both groups were restricted to the same amount of calories and physical activity a day, but the variable group was told to eat dessert with a healthy breakfast (ie, egg whites and toast with a piece of fruit, and then a brownie)  The control group was given just a typical b/l/d meal plan.  The variable group (over a 32-week period) lost 40LBS more than the control group AND kept it off!!!  The researchers came to three conclusions about all this craziness:
> 1) Eating something sweet and sugary that early in the day spikes your metabolism,
> 2) It works because you have all day to burn off whatever sweet treat you just ate,
> 3) And it takes care of your sugar craving for the day.
> 
> I tried it last week for a few days and I swear it works.  I would have a healthy breakfast (scrambled egg, whole wheat English muffin, coffee, piece of fruit, and a Pop-Tart) and I didn't want sugar for the rest of the day!  I will totally be trying it again this week, and letting you all know what the results are.  My current weight is 184, and I want to be at 182.75 next time I weigh in.



That's pretty crazy!I may have to try this as well. That's part of my problem right now. I feel deprived of chocolate, so I tell myself to have a little, but then it turns into too much. And, this is usually after dinner. So, maybe if I have something after breakfast I won't feel the need later in the day. This would be wonderful! I have always heard not to totally deprive yourself, so this does make sense!




trinaweena said:


> I think the biggest problem i'm having is, I've been seeing the doctor since christmas for this and they cannot/will not figure it out.  The nasesousness is just very hard for me to deal with, it makes me feel like i can't function, even when maybe its not that bad.  I don't know, its very frustrating not feeling like yourself
> 
> We get there on the 18th, and then we are on a cruise till the 23 i believe and then in disney till the 27th!
> 
> -------
> I haven't gotten as much homework done as i needed to this weekend due to sickness, but i am slowly ticking things off.  I woke up feeling ok this morning but now the stomach ache is back and i have to work 5-10. I'm waiting for the doctor to call me back and she better call me back today, but i doubt its going to help any. I've had these problems since christmas and they haven't been able to figure anything out, so what would change?  I'm feeling quite hopeless about it all.
> 
> I'm really starting to think its all in my head.



Well, I wish you the best of luck figuring this all out. A cruise sounds wonderful (and relaxing). So funny we are arriving on the same day, but won't be at WDW at the same time. 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Well, we had a successful trip to Cleveland and the Lego Store. DSs each got smaller sets ($20 and $35) plus some mini figures. They each took $20 of their own and we gave them $20 each (we were supposed to take them to Chuck E Cheese when they got their last report cards and we never went, so I told them I would give them money for Legos instead). Now, if you know Legos, we got off cheap! There were some really cool sets. DS5 decided what he wanted in about 5 minutes and never changed his mind. DS8 took forever and changed his mind 75 times. But they are happy and we had an awesome family day.

QOTD~I read this last week and meant to post it then, but didn't have time. So, here it is. I read an article in Self magazine about boosting your metabolism. Metabolism describes the complex proceses that regulate how our cells use and store energy. Here were the suggestions:

1. Determine your RMR (resting metabolic rate). To find your weight in kg divide pounds by 2.2.  To find your height in cm multiple your total inches by 2.54. Here's the math:

(10 x weight in kg) + (6.25 x height in cm) - (5 x age) - 161 = calories burned at rest

Example-30 year old, 5 foot 4 inches, 130 pounds

(10 x 59) + (6.25 x 163)  -  (5 x 30) - 161 = 1298 calories (RMR)

Take your calories and multiply by your activity level. Your RMR x Activity level =calories you can eat per day without putting on pounds.

Activity levels:

1.2 for sedentary (barely any or no exercise)
1.375 for lightly active (easy exercise 2-3 days per week)
1.550 for moderately active (moderate exercise 3-5 days per week)
1.725 for active (hard exercise 6-7 days per week)
1.9 for extremely active (very hard exercise and a physical job)

Now that you've figured that out...you know the numer of calories you need to consume per day to maintain your weight. To help book your metabolism:

*~Pick protein. *Protein is the building block of muscle. The more lean muscle you have, the more calories you expend. Your muscles can only use 30 grams of protein at any time. Any more gets stored as fat.

*~Soothe Your Stress* Constant anxiety can cause your adrenal gland to pump out too much cortisol. High levels of this stress hormone changes how your metabolism stores fat, sending fat to the belly, where it affects vital organs.

*~Be a Cardio Queen* Just one 45-minute high-intensity workout can help increase your RMR by 37 percent for up to 14 hours post exercise. 

*~Sculpt Lean Muscle* As you age, you start to lose some muscle mass. Lifting weight helps you maintain and build on what you have, so your metabolism stays high.

*~Fill Up on Plants* The fiber in produce helps stabilize blood sugar levels, keeping your metabolism humming. Plus, the antioxidants in fruit and vegetables help your body get rid of free radicals. Free radicals can harm healthy cells-cells your body needs to keep your metabolism going strong.

*~Clock your Snooze* As few as two sleepless nights can mess with your metabolism-increasing levels of the hormone ghrelin, which stimulates hunger, and decreasing levels of the hormone leptin, which tells you to stop munching. Research also notes that sleep debt causes insulin resistance, interfering with how your metabolism processes fat and leading to weight gain.


Wow. Sorry that was so long, but I found it so interesting. I didn't even know I had an RMR lol!

I'll try to check back in later, but DH needs the computer for school, so if I don't get back on, I'll will be here in the morning.

Jill


----------



## dvccruiser76

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


First some stats

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 1
Congratulations Rose&Mike!!!

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------52!
not reporting in for 1 week-----9
not reporting in for 2 weeks----6
not reporting in for 3 weeks----3
Excused--------------------------2
weigh ins-------------------------32
gains-----------------------------7
maintains------------------------8
losses----------------------------15
new or returning members ----2


Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 7!
This weeks group loss = 17.1 pounds! 
Average percentage of weight lost 0.27 % 
Total group weight loss so far 403.7 pounds! 

AWESOME!

Retention Rate (compared to the 72 participants we had sign up for our start week on January 1st)
49% (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 7? 

The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 7 Superstars!! 
*#10 - 0.60% - MoonFaerie 
#9 - 0.63% - pooh2001  
#8 - 0.65% - luvpoohandcompany 
#7 - 0.73% - shellebelle76 
#6 - 0.74% - ougrad86 
#5 - 0.98% - vitfamily 
#4 - 1.19% - D73  
#3 - TIE - 1.40% - akhaloha & ::Snow White:: 
#2 - 1.42% - mackeysmom *
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 7 Biggest Loser is: 
*#1 - 2.76% - ChelleyB *

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day!
*Congratulations ChelleyB!!! *

What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week! :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version







or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 


Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## dvccruiser76

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!!!*

NOTE: This list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3 weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.

How this works: You set your goal for what you want to lose in the challenge. Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.

Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.

Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name. If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know. 

We have done 7 out of 21 weeks, so the challenge is 33% complete.



#1hoosierfan - 30.00
4Holidays - 33.50
amykathleen2005 - 69.23
araes2120 - 20.00
buzz5985 - 0.00
CaliforniaDreaming - 49.33
ChelleyB - 14.65
cjdj4 - 22.69
clhcpaca - 0.00
D73 - 39.41
Disneyluvr - 6.67
dvccruiser76 - 37.78
EDuke98080 - 0.00
happysummer - 32.86
JacksLilWench - 26.67
jenanderson - 23.08
jillbur - 56.00
Jujubee727 - 32.00
kitchensinkguy - 14.29
liesel - 31.71
luvpoohandcompany - 65.00
mackeysmom - 32.50
Mary.Poppins - 38.50
melmar136 - 46.15
MickeyMagic - 20.48
mommyof2Pirates - 46.67
MoonFaerie - 14.81
my3princes - 28.00
ougrad86 - 41.67
pooh2001 - 29.17
quasar4legs - 24.64
Scraggy - 20.00
shellebelle76 - 40.80
::Snow White:: - 13.48
trinaweena - 14.21
VirataMama4 - 25.28
vitfamily - 44.00
wickeys friend - 0.00



I find everybody on the list an inspiration and everybody who participates in this challenge is an inspiration in and of themselves. Whether you post, lurk or just pm your weight and check results on Tuesdays, you have made a commitment to yourself. And that is the biggest inspiration of all!BY Octoberbride03


----------



## my3princes

jillbur said:


> Sunday QOTD
> 
> Today's movie is The Lion King
> 
> The Lion King is all about the importance of family and friends. Who in your family or group of friends is your biggest supporter in your weight loss journey? How have they supported you?



My DH is my biggest supporter as he always jumps in and does it with me.  When we are on track we are both on track, unfortunately when we are not it can be very bad 



pjlla said:


> WOW! That is terrific!  I see banners in their future!  Does your school district do banners in the gym for sports teams??  If not, I suggest you call the school and ask about it!  Especially since it is a state and school record!
> 
> We had to push the issue, but we got our middle school to do banners for our robotics team!  Can't wait til they are done and hung.... hopefully in time for the boys' eighth grade graduation!
> 
> 
> 
> They will have a team photo on display in the trophy cabinet along with their trophy.  No banners though
> 
> ****************
> 
> Good Sunday morning!
> 
> Sorry I wasn't feeling chatty yesterday.  Having some drama with DD and it is really bringing me down.  I'll try to share it briefly.
> 
> DD has had a dream for about 5 years of making it to Age Groups for swimming.  When she was deciding about her trip to Costa Rica last year, one of the deciding factors was whether or not it would keep her from going to Age Groups if she were to have a qualifying time.  Since the trip returns on a Friday night and Age Groups is that weekend, we figured she would be able to squeeze it in if she qualified.
> 
> Well.... she didn't qualify in any personal events, so I put it out of my head.  But Friday night her swim coach came up to her and offered her a spot at Age Groups in a relay.  I'm sure at that moment DD's head was ready to EXPLODE with excitement!  But as quickly as that, the coach realized that DD would NOT be here to practice with the girls next week and she immediately retracted the offer and gave it to another girl.
> 
> How DD made it through that practice without a complete break-down I don't know, but she did..... but the floodgates opened when she returned home and she was TRULY nearly hysterical for about 2 hours.  She is just BESIDE herself and no longer wants to go to CR.  She wants to give up her spot and stay here to practice for Age Groups..... despite the fact that the spot is no longer open for her.
> 
> DH and I are HEARTBROKEN for her, but we are also aggravated and frustrated with her.  She is being absolutely unreasonable about it.   She is threatening to refuse to go on the trip.  I don't know what to say to her to make her see that this isn't really a good option.  The relay spot is GONE. Even if she were to not go to CR, I don't see the coach pulling the spot away from the other girl and giving it back to DD.  And I'm sorry, but we aren't wealthy enough to just say "oh well" to losing $3K on this trip!
> 
> I'm PRAYING HARD that she will wake up today with some new resolve.  I don't expect her to NOT be disappointed about the relay.  But I do expect her to realize that giving up the trip to CR isn't going to help or change anything.
> 
> I'm in a bit of a panic now because she has not even STARTED to pack, since we were going to do it yesterday and Friday night.  She hasn't tried on any of the clothes I laid out.  If we don't get packing done today......  I mean, NOTHING is done, except for the fact that I gathered up the stuff she got for her trip for Christmas and I bought her some new socks.  She hasn't decided which camera to take, she hasn't checked to see if the cameras have good batteries/memory cards. She didn't like the hiking sneakers I bought for her and she hasn't even checked to see if she has any other decent sneakers to take.
> 
> I'm just a big ol' ball of stress over this right now.  I KNOW in my heart that she will go to CR.  But I'm so sad that this drama will taint her entire trip and it won't be nearly as exciting or special as it should be.  I wasn't really worried about her being away or anything, but now I KNOW I will be concerned about her frame of mind the entire time.  It is all making me a bit sick.  (Sorry, that wasn't too brief.)
> 
> Meanwhile, I promised DS we would have a mini b.day party for him during school vacation week.  He and his BF could have an overnight at our house and we would go see  SW in 3-D, go bowling, out for pizza, and maybe even laser tag.  All we need to do is check the movie dates/times and invite the friend.  But of course, with all of this drama, I keep putting him off.    Not really fair to him.
> 
> So that's where I'm at and why I just couldn't be chatty here yesterday.  Still not feeling it much today.  I'll feel better when DD is up and hopefully acting a bit like herself.
> 
> Another day of swim here today, so I won't be around this afternoon.  I'll try to pop on again this morning before I leave the house.  TTYL............P



I suspect that DD has worked through it by now.  The teenage years are tough and we seem to have one of our teens with a crisis on a weekly basis.  It is so stressful, but usually things have worked out within a day or two.  Hunter bowled a 200 game on Saturday during warm ups, but he wasn't put on the competing team (he had the highest warm up score and that is what they normally go with)  It was States and he is only and 8th grader so logically it made sense to the coach, but it did not sit well with Hunter and he cried Saturday night and was inconsolable.  He was better on Sunday, but then SIL called to say there was a big article in the newspaper and Nick was listed on the winning team.  Of course Hunter was not and the tears started again.  He is fine now and both boys will be competing in individuals on Saturday even though he swore up and down that he was quitting forever. 

I hope she has a wonderful trip.



trinaweena said:


> --------
> The stomach aches are back, I went home from work early today I just couldn't stand it. Just feeling nauseous all the time. My boyfriend thinks it anxiety and im starting to agree with him so that's the next option to explore. He doesn't think im lactose intolerant because im still getting sick with no dairy, but i cant explain to him that i feel worse/different kind of stomach ache when i eat dairy.
> 
> i was worried his attitude might be transferring to his parents, which would worry me since we are going to disney with them and i dont want them to be like oh its fine your not actually lactose intolerant, but i guess they mentioned to him that if i needed the reservation numbers so i can call the restaurants they would give them to me. so that's good at least.
> 
> i'm getting quite frustrated and i think im just all out of whack. I was up a pound this week, which is my first gain so it was a little dissapointing, but its also that time of the month.  I'm not really tracking anything cause like i said before my meals are so eradic. I have zero appetite.  Mostly i'm just eating toast, very rarely have full meals.
> 
> So i will be calling the doctor tomorrow.  I'm concerned i'm losing muscle mass, i feel more bony than i have ever been.  (of course still not losing stomach fat!)
> 
> Just found out that big thunder mountain and test track will both be down during out trip! Those are two favorites of mine! How dissapointing!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend! Oh and thanks for all the study abroad advice! I've decided that if I can come up with the money, I will totally do it. It's too big of an opprotunity to not go through with it! I'm looking at London, even though the cost of living is ridiculous, but i will only be there a month



I have anxiety issues that cause lots of stomach issues.  This started at least six months ago.  Thanks to my doctor we have things under control for now.  I hope your doctor can help you too.  Being sick every day sucks.



jillbur said:


> QOTD Monday
> 
> Today's movie is Beauty and the Beast
> 
> We all know Belle loved to read. What is the last health related book/article you read and can you share anything you learned?



I really haven't read any health related articles lately except about vein issues which I'm sure no one wants to hear about 


_______________________________________

Today was President's Day...day off!!!

I helped my mother paint her living room first thing this morning.  We were done by 10 am.  Ran errands and was home by noon.  Had a nap, caught up on DVR'd programs and ran wire from the new electric hot water heater to the breaker box.  We have an electrician friend that will connect things for us in the next day or two.


----------



## dvccruiser76

*This week's winning team with 27.99% is Team Donald!!*

*Team Mickey weighed-in losing 25.76% for the week!*

Additional stats for the week!!!!

*ChelleyB won for Team Donald with 2.76% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*

*Congrats to myweegirls who was Mickey's Team winner with 2.59%!*

Team Donald lost 17.1 pounds this week
Team Mickey lost 18.1 pounds this week

*Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 403.7 pounds and Team Mickey's total weight loss to date is 327.8!!!*
Both teams together have lost 731.5 pounds!!!! Amazing! 

Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!

Have an OP week [/QUOTE]



dvccruiser76 said:


> *This week's winning team with 27.99% is Team Donald!!*
> 
> *Team Mickey weighed-in losing 25.76% for the week!*
> 
> Additional stats for the week!!!!
> 
> *ChelleyB won for Team Donald with 2.76% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*
> 
> *Congrats to myweegirls who was Mickey's Team winner with 2.59%!*
> 
> Team Donald lost 17.1 pounds this week
> Team Mickey lost 18.1 pounds this week
> 
> *Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 403.7 pounds and Team Mickey's total weight loss to date is 327.8!!!*
> Both teams together have lost 731.5 pounds!!!! Amazing!
> 
> Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!
> 
> Have an OP week


----------



## Leitadala

DisNorth said:


> Hello! Im new to team Donald. I look forward to meeting you all as we lose!  I have quite a few pages to catch up on but wanted to say hi first.
> 
> My name's Tracy and Im 29 years old. I have been over weight all my life. I have a lot to lose, about 140 lbs! So I hope this challenge will help me stay on track.



Welcome!  I just joined last week!  



JacksLilWench said:


> I read a really interesting article lately.  A study was done about weight loss recently, and it blew my mind- the study had two groups.  Both groups were restricted to the same amount of calories and physical activity a day, but the variable group was told to eat dessert with a healthy breakfast (ie, egg whites and toast with a piece of fruit, and then a brownie)  The control group was given just a typical b/l/d meal plan.  The variable group (over a 32-week period) lost 40LBS more than the control group AND kept it off!!!  The researchers came to three conclusions about all this craziness:
> 1) Eating something sweet and sugary that early in the day spikes your metabolism,
> 2) It works because you have all day to burn off whatever sweet treat you just ate,
> 3) And it takes care of your sugar craving for the day.
> 
> I tried it last week for a few days and I swear it works.  I would have a healthy breakfast (scrambled egg, whole wheat English muffin, coffee, piece of fruit, and a Pop-Tart) and I didn't want sugar for the rest of the day!  I will totally be trying it again this week, and letting you all know what the results are.  My current weight is 184, and I want to be at 182.75 next time I weigh in.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Tracey!



That's crazy!  And just my kind of study... lol



dvccruiser76 said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 7 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 2.76% - ChelleyB *



Awesome - congrats!  Congrats to everyone!

***********************************************
Looks like I got Poof'd today at work!  Lets try this again...



jillbur said:


> QOTD Monday
> 
> Today's movie is Beauty and the Beast
> 
> We all know Belle loved to read. What is the last health related book/article you read and can you share anything you learned?



I'm reading "Diet Rehab: 28 Days to Finally Stop Craving the Foods That Make You Fat" right now and I find it really interesting.  It talks about how food can be an addiction, and that people that are low in serotonin get some from sugary/carby foods, and people low in dopamine crave fatty foods.  It's very interesting.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

pjlla said:


> I think that you are being hard on yourself about Saturday's run.  I think that running 3.5 and walking the last 1.5 is nothing to sneeze at!
> 
> Lack of good sleep will make your stress worse!  Try to get some more rest!
> 
> 
> Good Monday morning!  As I mentioned above, DD's mood and attitude are much improved now.  SHe is still nursing a huge disappointment, of course, but seems to be excited again about her trip.
> 
> Off to make beds and hit the TM!.................P



Absolutely! I'm not dissapointed, more of anxious and frustrated. I'm used to sticking to a strict schedule so not being able to do the 5 miles straight as the training says is hard for me to get used to.

I'm glad your daughter is feeling better! Some things just take time. Hope she has a great time!! 



DisNorth said:


> Hello! Im new to team Donald. I look forward to meeting you all as we lose!  I have quite a few pages to catch up on but wanted to say hi first.
> 
> My name's Tracy and Im 29 years old. I have been over weight all my life. I have a lot to lose, about 140 lbs! So I hope this challenge will help me stay on track.



Welcome Tracy!! It's a great place around here! 



jillbur said:


> That's pretty interesting about the fat cells. I can't even remember what I weighed when I was 18-20!!
> 
> 5 miles is NOT LAME!! Walking part of it is perfectly fine! You should be proud!At least you were out there trying...most people in the US were on their couches eating junk food
> 
> 
> Jill



Now that I found this out I wished I worked a little bit harder up to now instead of starting back again now! 

You're right, lame wasn't the proper word. As I was walking I remembered something I read that said "It doesn't matter if you slow down, just don't stop." 



dvccruiser76 said:


> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> Reminders:
> -after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge  can re-start at any time, though
> -if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused
> 
> 
> First some stats
> 
> MAINTAINERS:
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 1
> Congratulations Rose&Mike!!!
> 
> LOSERS:
> Current Participants-------------52!
> not reporting in for 1 week-----9
> not reporting in for 2 weeks----6
> not reporting in for 3 weeks----3
> Excused--------------------------2
> weigh ins-------------------------32
> gains-----------------------------7
> maintains------------------------8
> losses----------------------------15
> new or returning members ----2
> 
> 
> Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 7!
> This weeks group loss = 17.1 pounds!
> Average percentage of weight lost 0.27 %
> Total group weight loss so far 403.7 pounds!
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> Retention Rate (compared to the 72 participants we had sign up for our start week on January 1st)
> 49% (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!
> 
> 
> Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)
> 
> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 7?
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 7 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 0.60% - MoonFaerie
> #9 - 0.63% - pooh2001
> #8 - 0.65% - luvpoohandcompany
> #7 - 0.73% - shellebelle76
> #6 - 0.74% - ougrad86
> #5 - 0.98% - vitfamily
> #4 - 1.19% - D73
> #3 - TIE - 1.40% - akhaloha & ::Snow White::
> #2 - 1.42% - mackeysmom *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 7 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 2.76% - ChelleyB *
> 
> Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.
> 
> Have a healthy day!
> *Congratulations ChelleyB!!! *
> 
> What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week! :
> 
> This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version



Wow!! Only here for a few weeks and already in the top 7 superstars! Awesome! 

---
Today was a rest day. I was tired all day and ended up going about 400 calories over my limit since I didn't exercise. I don't regret it, you make mistakes and move on. I have done very well since I started. Tomorrow I have a 4 mile run which I think is going to go well.

Hope you all had a great day!


----------



## amykathleen2005

DisNorth said:


> Hello! Im new to team Donald. I look forward to meeting you all as we lose!  I have quite a few pages to catch up on but wanted to say hi first.
> 
> My name's Tracy and Im 29 years old. I have been over weight all my life. I have a lot to lose, about 140 lbs! So I hope this challenge will help me stay on track.
> 
> Beauty and the Beast is my favorite!
> 
> I've been reading Jeff Galloway's website, thinking I might order his book. I'm trying to get into running. This week will be my first week of his 5K plan. It's a 15 week plan, which works out great because in about 17 weeks is our local 5k that I hope to run in.  After that I hope to move on to the half marathon plan. I want to run the Tinkerbelle half in Jan 2013!



Welcome Tracy! You'll love Team Donald!

I too am interested in starting running. However I have only gotten to the step in the process where I think about it and have not actually tried it.


----------



## amykathleen2005

::Snow_White:: said:


> I usually read stuff throughout the day but in fitness last week we learned that during 18-20 years old, you get a specific number of fat cells. As in however many fat cells you have at that time in your life is what your stuck with and they shrink or expand when you gain or lose weight. This also means that the weight you are at that time is usually an average weight that your body will hang on to and it gets really hard to break through that wall. When you do break that wall it is much easier to gain weight back up to that point.
> 
> I thought that was interesting, and may be why some of us end up getting stuck somewhere?



Hmm, between those ages I was between 155 and 212 and now at age 24 I am stuck at 166. Ergh.


----------



## donac

Good Tuesday morning everyone. 

I hope you had a great President's Day.  It was very nice here.  I got my grocery shopping done.  I was able to finish a baby blanket I have been working on and started the sweater that goes along with it.  I also got three pairs of pants cut out so I will sew those either today or tomorrow.  I  need them for Wednesday night.  

Congrats Team Donald especially ChellyB.  

Our summer trip is starting to come together.  I reserved a family suite at the All Star Music and made an ADR for SciFi for our first full day.  My sister emailed us last night and she made 2 ADR's for Italy and Canada.  I have always wanted to eat in Canada.  I am so excited for that.  All of these are for 1:30 or 2 so I have time to digest them before we go to bed. 

Off to get dressed.  

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## jillbur

Congrats to all of the Biggest Losers this week and especially to all of Team Donald  Way to go!

I have to get ready for work, so I will have to do replies later. I was spoiled with a 4 day weekend and now I have to head back to reality 

Jill


----------



## jillbur

QOTD Tuesday

Today's movie is Up

Carl was determined to make it to Paradise Falls and had a plan to get there. What is your weight loss plan? Do you do Weight Wacthers, Jenny Craig, Atkins, the Dukan diet, or count calories? Explain your plan (so others can learn what your plan is about) and why it works for you.


----------



## DisNorth

Good Morning team Donald!



JacksLilWench said:


> Welcome Tracey!





mommyof2Pirates said:


> Tracey- welcome to our team. We have some veteran tinkerbells and some galloway runners here so feel free to use them as a resource as you get started.  You have great goals and you can do it! Dont let anyone make you think anything different.





jillbur said:


> Hi Tracy and welcome to Team Donald! We are happy to have you here and feel free to just jump in! We are a pretty cool group






Leitadala said:


> Welcome!  I just joined last week!





::Snow_White:: said:


> Welcome Tracy!! It's a great place around here!





amykathleen2005 said:


> Welcome Tracy! You'll love Team Donald!
> 
> I too am interested in starting running. However I have only gotten to the step in the process where I think about it and have not actually tried it.



Thank you for all the warm welcomes!!



jillbur said:


> Great job getting ready for a 5k. It's totally doable in the amount of time you have. I've read Jeff Galloway's info on half marathons and really want to run one. I was thinking the Princess Half in 2013. Wouldn't it be great to have your first half be a Disney race?


The Disney races look so fun and supportive, that's why I want to run them. I don't know if I could do a 'serious' half, especialy for my first. Although you have to keep pace disney seems like it would be less stressful!





dvccruiser76 said:


> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 7 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 0.60% - MoonFaerie
> #9 - 0.63% - pooh2001
> #8 - 0.65% - luvpoohandcompany
> #7 - 0.73% - shellebelle76
> #6 - 0.74% - ougrad86
> #5 - 0.98% - vitfamily
> #4 - 1.19% - D73
> #3 - TIE - 1.40% - akhaloha & ::Snow White::
> #2 - 1.42% - mackeysmom *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 7 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 2.76% - ChelleyB *


Good job on last week everyone!



jillbur said:


> QOTD Tuesday
> 
> Today's movie is Up
> 
> Carl was determined to make it to Paradise Falls and had a plan to get there. What is your weight loss plan? Do you do Weight Wacthers, Jenny Craig, Atkins, the Dukan diet, or count calories? Explain your plan (so others can learn what your plan is about) and why it works for you.



I'm just counting calories right now and trying to make healthy choices. I use fitday and it tracks nutrents as well, which I find really helpful. It estimates calorie burn during a day based on your weight and activity level. Then you can input a weight goal and it tells you what your daily Calorie Restriction you need to loose that much.  I'm also starting my training, which I think will help a lot. For me exersize seems to make a big diffrence.


Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

jillbur said:


> QOTD Tuesday
> 
> Today's movie is Up
> 
> Carl was determined to make it to Paradise Falls and had a plan to get there. What is your weight loss plan? Do you do Weight Wacthers, Jenny Craig, Atkins, the Dukan diet, or count calories? Explain your plan (so others can learn what your plan is about) and why it works for you.



I love Up!!

My plan is to drink 6+ cups of water a day, cut my tea consumption (from a jug) to 2 a day, and counting calories on myfitnesspal. My calorite intake is around 1350 a day and then I crosstrain on Wednesdays, Fridays, and Saturdays. I am training for a half marathon on TTHSu and I am trying eat a lot more vegetables. This plan works for me because I don't have a set schedule on what I can and can't eat and I have the ability to have a cookie as long as it fits into my calories and I don't eat too many a day so I don't feel like I'm missing out on anything.

----
Thinking about our disney trip. I really want to try and snack around the world at epcot. I'm too young to drink and I don't think we could afford to go to all the restaurants, I saw this photo of a snack from each pavillion. I'm afraid of what that would do to my plan, but I guess the plan goes out the window on vacation. 

We are learning about nutrition this week, so should be fun. 
Well, I hope everyone has a fantastic day!


----------



## D73

jillbur said:


> QOTD Tuesday
> 
> Today's movie is Up
> 
> Carl was determined to make it to Paradise Falls and had a plan to get there. What is your weight loss plan? Do you do Weight Wacthers, Jenny Craig, Atkins, the Dukan diet, or count calories? Explain your plan (so others can learn what your plan is about) and why it works for you.



I am following the Dukan diet. It was recently introduced in the USA but has been around for about 5 years in this part of Europe. Dr Dukan is from France and he has developed his principles over many years of his medical practice. He does not stress BMI but rather reaching one's personal true weight. for some this may fall in line with BMI but for most who choose to diet he realizes have likely been throughm any attempts at dieting. He wants them to realize that the cell memory of the body is going to aim to keep you at its most memorable weight and forcing oneself down too far often leads to drastic rebound of weight.

The diet is split into 4 phases. The first 2 are the losing phases and the second 2 are the maintenance phases.

The Attack phase lasts for 2 to 6 days depending on the amount of weight someone needs to lose to reach their treu weight. (A free online calculator assists someone to determie this weight and how long this first phase should last.) During this phase, you are limited to eating protein only with the exception of 1 1/2 T of oat bran. He provides a list of proteins which are acceptable and recommended (including eggs and non-fat dairy). There is no limitations in regards to when or how much to eat. This phase is meant to kick start your body into losing and shedding the intital water weight.

The Cruise phase reintroduces vegetables to the diet on some days. In addition the oat bran is increased to 2 T per day. Again there are no limits to the when and how much but there are certain vegetable which are permitted. Basically the more starchy items such as potatoes and beans are on the "no go" list. He provides a list of 100 Unlimited Foods. It is up to the dieter in which manner they which to approach the alternation of protein days and protein + vegetable days. He recommends a couple ways but I have chosen to follow the alternating days method. One day protein, the next protein + veg.  This phase continues until you reach your true weight.  It should be said at this time that he does not discourage the use of artificial sweetners or diets sodas that contain these sweetners.

Once reaching the true weight, the losing phases are complete and the maintenance phases can begin. Dukan is very concerned about how many dieters regain their weight after all the time of dieting with other programs because they have not learned the proper means of approaching foods that they have been avoiding during their weight loss. He also makes it very clear that the body is most succeptable to rebounding the weight when the losing phases is over. The body has the memory of the comfortable heavy weight and will seek to get back there unless it is trained to get used to its new weight.

So phase 3 is the Consolidation Phase which is a transitional diet that last for 5 days for each pound that waslost in the first 2 phases. So someone who loses 10 piunds would follw it for 50 days and someone like me who will need to lose about 85 pounds will need to be on this phase for about 14 months before I can graduate to a more relaxed diet where I can eat more freely. This phases introduces fresh fruit each day, 2 slices of whole grain bread per day, 1 1/2 oz of cheese per day, 2 servings starchy food per week, allows the addition of some more fatty protein once or twice a week. Celebration meals are also allowed. These are anything that you want without bingeing, basic rule one serving only of what you choose. 1 celebration meal per week for the first half of the phase and 2 per week for the second half odf the phase. The last guideline is that there must be 1 day of pure protein diet every week.....same day each week.

The Permanent Stabalization phase allows you to eat wht you want for 6 out of 7 days keeping the consolidation foods as a base. The protein day each week will continue throughout life, give up stairs and escalators for life and 3 T of oat bran per day for life.

Exercise recommendations: 20 to 30 minutes purposeful walk per day.

°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°

So how am I handling this. Pretty well. It is amazing how creative you can get with the list of items that are allowed. I will say that I have begun to count calories more carefully as an accompaniement to this program though it is never mentioned in the program. I found I was not eating enough to sustain my body. I think that he expects people will eat plenty so never really addresses this. But I have found that counting my calories after 5 weeks on the program has helped me to get through a bit of stagnation.

It can be a bit confusing at first glance but I have given a really quick overview.

I am challenging myself to find how to get though my 2 weeks on the cruises that are coming up in about 6 weeks time. I may find that I do as best I can, increase my exercise during that time, and then use another attack phase to counteract any collateral damage that occurs.

Phew.......long post.

Christopher


----------



## JacksLilWench

jillbur said:


> QOTD Tuesday
> 
> Today's movie is Up
> 
> Carl was determined to make it to Paradise Falls and had a plan to get there. What is your weight loss plan? Do you do Weight Wacthers, Jenny Craig, Atkins, the Dukan diet, or count calories? Explain your plan (so others can learn what your plan is about) and why it works for you.



I find the most success in counting calories.  I think of it like money, and I have a little over 1500 calories in my "bank".  How I spend those calories is up to me, and I can do activities to earn more calories.  But once they're spent, they're spent.  It helps me a lot when I'm standing in the cafe line at work and want an order of fries, but realize I don't want to spend all my calories in one place.  So I pick up a yogurt instead


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

jillbur said:


> QOTD Tuesday
> 
> Today's movie is Up
> 
> Carl was determined to make it to Paradise Falls and had a plan to get there. What is your weight loss plan? Do you do Weight Wacthers, Jenny Craig, Atkins, the Dukan diet, or count calories? Explain your plan (so others can learn what your plan is about) and why it works for you.



I love Carl!!  This movie made me cry....many times...but I loved it!
I am attempting weight watchers for the third time.  I never made it to goal...ever. So, this time I am making it to goal!!  I have found it soooo much easier to use the tracker on my smartphone and use the online stuff to supplement.  I skipped last weeks weigh in since I was sick and didn't want to infect the masses...lol.  So I am going this Friday and hopefully I have made a dent into my loss.  The first week I was down 4.2 and the second week I maintained (the scrapbooking weekend killed me!!) and week 3 was last week.  So, it is week 4 on WW and I am hoping to see that scale move!
Also, no matter how busy I get I have to hit the gym.  I look at the cute little skirt that I bought on sale 4 years ago and know that I still can't fit into it.....by the summer (my 39th birthday on 7/11) I will wear this to my bday dinner!!!  Inspiration clothing is my key!



::Snow_White:: said:


> I love Up!!
> 
> My plan is to drink 6+ cups of water a day, cut my tea consumption (from a jug) to 2 a day, and counting calories on myfitnesspal. My calorite intake is around 1350 a day and then I crosstrain on Wednesdays, Fridays, and Saturdays. I am training for a half marathon on TTHSu and I am trying eat a lot more vegetables. This plan works for me because I don't have a set schedule on what I can and can't eat and I have the ability to have a cookie as long as it fits into my calories and I don't eat too many a day so I don't feel like I'm missing out on anything.
> 
> ----
> Thinking about our disney trip. I really want to try and snack around the world at epcot. I'm too young to drink and I don't think we could afford to go to all the restaurants, I saw this photo of a snack from each pavillion. I'm afraid of what that would do to my plan, but I guess the plan goes out the window on vacation.
> 
> We are learning about nutrition this week, so should be fun.
> Well, I hope everyone has a fantastic day!


Kayla....LOVE the idea!  My family tried to do this...we began in Mexico.  By the time we hit Italy we were stuffed...I think we ate too much in Germany!!  I have done the drinking around the world....aside from the killer hangover I had the next day, the calories were just too much! Maybe share a snack?



JacksLilWench said:


> I find the most success in counting calories.  I think of it like money, and I have a little over 1500 calories in my "bank".  How I spend those calories is up to me, and I can do activities to earn more calories.  But once they're spent, they're spent.  It helps me a lot when I'm standing in the cafe line at work and want an order of fries, but realize I don't want to spend all my calories in one place.  So I pick up a yogurt instead



This is how I think of my WW points!!  Great minds think alike 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Please excuse my MIA since last week....I had a nasty cold which put me behind in almost every area of my life   I spent Saturday in bed to rest and recoop!  Today I am ready to go....kitchen cleaned, laundry done, emails answered, calendar updated....still need to food shop and plan dinners for the week but I have this afternoon to do that 

Although my cough is still around, I went to spin last night.  It was crazy taxing on my lungs....clearly I am not fully "better"... so I only burned 588 calories.  Bummer but hey, at least I got myself there 

Hang in there Donalds!


----------



## jillbur

my3princes said:


> My DH is my biggest supporter as he always jumps in and does it with me.  When we are on track we are both on track, unfortunately when we are not it can be very bad
> 
> Today was President's Day...day off!!!
> 
> I helped my mother paint her living room first thing this morning.  We were done by 10 am.  Ran errands and was home by noon.  Had a nap, caught up on DVR'd programs and ran wire from the new electric hot water heater to the breaker box.  We have an electrician friend that will connect things for us in the next day or two.



It's great to have DH as a supporter. It's probably easy to cook when you both are on track!

Wow! You were pretty busy on your day off!




Leitadala said:


> I'm reading "Diet Rehab: 28 Days to Finally Stop Craving the Foods That Make You Fat" right now and I find it really interesting.  It talks about how food can be an addiction, and that people that are low in serotonin get some from sugary/carby foods, and people low in dopamine crave fatty foods.  It's very interesting.



Hmmm...maybe I'm low in serotonin? I wonder how I find out. Does it say?




::Snow_White:: said:


> Today was a rest day. I was tired all day and ended up going about 400 calories over my limit since I didn't exercise. I don't regret it, you make mistakes and move on. I have done very well since I started. Tomorrow I have a 4 mile run which I think is going to go well.
> 
> Hope you all had a great day!



You have a great attitude about being over your calories. You can't stress over little things like 400 calories lol.




donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning everyone.
> 
> I hope you had a great President's Day.  It was very nice here.  I got my grocery shopping done.  I was able to finish a baby blanket I have been working on and started the sweater that goes along with it.  I also got three pairs of pants cut out so I will sew those either today or tomorrow.  I  need them for Wednesday night.
> 
> Congrats Team Donald especially ChellyB.
> 
> Our summer trip is starting to come together.  I reserved a family suite at the All Star Music and made an ADR for SciFi for our first full day.  My sister emailed us last night and she made 2 ADR's for Italy and Canada.  I have always wanted to eat in Canada.  I am so excited for that.  All of these are for 1:30 or 2 so I have time to digest them before we go to bed.
> 
> Off to get dressed.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I have never eaten in Italy or Canada, but do have an ADR at Le Cellier in May. I hope it's good. My family also loves SciFi. We may be one of the minority that does, but we've never had a bad meal at Disney. It will be so fun. Waiting is the hard part 




DisNorth said:


> I'm just counting calories right now and trying to make healthy choices. I use fitday and it tracks nutrents as well, which I find really helpful. It estimates calorie burn during a day based on your weight and activity level. Then you can input a weight goal and it tells you what your daily Calorie Restriction you need to loose that much.  I'm also starting my training, which I think will help a lot. For me exersize seems to make a big diffrence.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!



I, too, count calories. It's what works best for me. I've never used Fitday but it sounds similar to My Fitness Pal, which is what I use.



::Snow_White:: said:


> I love Up!!
> 
> My plan is to drink 6+ cups of water a day, cut my tea consumption (from a jug) to 2 a day, and counting calories on myfitnesspal. My calorite intake is around 1350 a day and then I crosstrain on Wednesdays, Fridays, and Saturdays. I am training for a half marathon on TTHSu and I am trying eat a lot more vegetables. This plan works for me because I don't have a set schedule on what I can and can't eat and I have the ability to have a cookie as long as it fits into my calories and I don't eat too many a day so I don't feel like I'm missing out on anything.
> 
> ----
> Thinking about our disney trip. I really want to try and snack around the world at epcot. I'm too young to drink and I don't think we could afford to go to all the restaurants, I saw this photo of a snack from each pavillion. I'm afraid of what that would do to my plan, but I guess the plan goes out the window on vacation.
> 
> We are learning about nutrition this week, so should be fun.
> Well, I hope everyone has a fantastic day!



It sounds like you have a good plan for yourself.

When I head to Disney with just DH and no kids in May, we plan to eat/drink around the world. We are just planning snack and probably sharing. I'm sure the calories will be out the roof, but it's the one day I will allow the splurge, plus I'll be walking a lot.  Have you looked at the food porn threads? I already know what I want to eat and drink in each country just by the pictures lol.




D73 said:


> I am following the Dukan diet. It was recently introduced in the USA but has been around for about 5 years in this part of Europe. Dr Dukan is from France and he has developed his principles over many years of his medical practice. He does not stress BMI but rather reaching one's personal true weight. for some this may fall in line with BMI but for most who choose to diet he realizes have likely been throughm any attempts at dieting. He wants them to realize that the cell memory of the body is going to aim to keep you at its most memorable weight and forcing oneself down too far often leads to drastic rebound of weight.
> 
> The diet is split into 4 phases. The first 2 are the losing phases and the second 2 are the maintenance phases.
> 
> The Attack phase lasts for 2 to 6 days depending on the amount of weight someone needs to lose to reach their treu weight. (A free online calculator assists someone to determie this weight and how long this first phase should last.) During this phase, you are limited to eating protein only with the exception of 1 1/2 T of oat bran. He provides a list of proteins which are acceptable and recommended (including eggs and non-fat dairy). There is no limitations in regards to when or how much to eat. This phase is meant to kick start your body into losing and shedding the intital water weight.
> 
> The Cruise phase reintroduces vegetables to the diet on some days. In addition the oat bran is increased to 2 T per day. Again there are no limits to the when and how much but there are certain vegetable which are permitted. Basically the more starchy items such as potatoes and beans are on the "no go" list. He provides a list of 100 Unlimited Foods. It is up to the dieter in which manner they which to approach the alternation of protein days and protein + vegetable days. He recommends a couple ways but I have chosen to follow the alternating days method. One day protein, the next protein + veg.  This phase continues until you reach your true weight.  It should be said at this time that he does not discourage the use of artificial sweetners or diets sodas that contain these sweetners.
> 
> Once reaching the true weight, the losing phases are complete and the maintenance phases can begin. Dukan is very concerned about how many dieters regain their weight after all the time of dieting with other programs because they have not learned the proper means of approaching foods that they have been avoiding during their weight loss. He also makes it very clear that the body is most succeptable to rebounding the weight when the losing phases is over. The body has the memory of the comfortable heavy weight and will seek to get back there unless it is trained to get used to its new weight.
> 
> So phase 3 is the Consolidation Phase which is a transitional diet that last for 5 days for each pound that waslost in the first 2 phases. So someone who loses 10 piunds would follw it for 50 days and someone like me who will need to lose about 85 pounds will need to be on this phase for about 14 months before I can graduate to a more relaxed diet where I can eat more freely. This phases introduces fresh fruit each day, 2 slices of whole grain bread per day, 1 1/2 oz of cheese per day, 2 servings starchy food per week, allows the addition of some more fatty protein once or twice a week. Celebration meals are also allowed. These are anything that you want without bingeing, basic rule one serving only of what you choose. 1 celebration meal per week for the first half of the phase and 2 per week for the second half odf the phase. The last guideline is that there must be 1 day of pure protein diet every week.....same day each week.
> 
> The Permanent Stabalization phase allows you to eat wht you want for 6 out of 7 days keeping the consolidation foods as a base. The protein day each week will continue throughout life, give up stairs and escalators for life and 3 T of oat bran per day for life.
> 
> Exercise recommendations: 20 to 30 minutes purposeful walk per day.
> 
> °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
> 
> So how am I handling this. Pretty well. It is amazing how creative you can get with the list of items that are allowed. I will say that I have begun to count calories more carefully as an accompaniement to this program though it is never mentioned in the program. I found I was not eating enough to sustain my body. I think that he expects people will eat plenty so never really addresses this. But I have found that counting my calories after 5 weeks on the program has helped me to get through a bit of stagnation.
> 
> It can be a bit confusing at first glance but I have given a really quick overview.
> 
> I am challenging myself to find how to get though my 2 weeks on the cruises that are coming up in about 6 weeks time. I may find that I do as best I can, increase my exercise during that time, and then use another attack phase to counteract any collateral damage that occurs.
> 
> Phew.......long post.
> 
> Christopher



I am so glad you posted all of the info. My college roommate is a teacher also and many of her colleagues are doing the Dukan diet. She said they are losing tons of weight. I didn't know much about it, so thanks for the info. It sounds like you are doing very well!




JacksLilWench said:


> I find the most success in counting calories.  I think of it like money, and I have a little over 1500 calories in my "bank".  How I spend those calories is up to me, and I can do activities to earn more calories.  But once they're spent, they're spent.  It helps me a lot when I'm standing in the cafe line at work and want an order of fries, but realize I don't want to spend all my calories in one place.  So I pick up a yogurt instead



I like how you think of your calories like money. Hmmm...$400 on french fries? No way! 




RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I love Carl!!  This movie made me cry....many times...but I loved it!
> I am attempting weight watchers for the third time.  I never made it to goal...ever. So, this time I am making it to goal!!  I have found it soooo much easier to use the tracker on my smartphone and use the online stuff to supplement.  I skipped last weeks weigh in since I was sick and didn't want to infect the masses...lol.  So I am going this Friday and hopefully I have made a dent into my loss.  The first week I was down 4.2 and the second week I maintained (the scrapbooking weekend killed me!!) and week 3 was last week.  So, it is week 4 on WW and I am hoping to see that scale move!
> Also, no matter how busy I get I have to hit the gym.  I look at the cute little skirt that I bought on sale 4 years ago and know that I still can't fit into it.....by the summer (my 39th birthday on 7/11) I will wear this to my bday dinner!!!  Inspiration clothing is my key!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Please excuse my MIA since last week....I had a nasty cold which put me behind in almost every area of my life   I spent Saturday in bed to rest and recoop!  Today I am ready to go....kitchen cleaned, laundry done, emails answered, calendar updated....still need to food shop and plan dinners for the week but I have this afternoon to do that
> 
> Although my cough is still around, I went to spin last night.  It was crazy taxing on my lungs....clearly I am not fully "better"... so I only burned 588 calories.  Bummer but hey, at least I got myself there
> 
> Hang in there Donalds!



I hope you feel better. 588 calories is a lot, especially not feeling well. 

I have heard so many good things about WW. I have an aunt and cousin (by marriage) that love WW and do so well with it. I'm sure you'll be looking good in that skirt by your birthday!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I'm posting at work and have to get going. I'll be back later tonight and hopefully I will remember to answer my own qotd!

Jill


----------



## my3princes

jillbur said:


> QOTD Tuesday
> 
> Today's movie is Up
> 
> Carl was determined to make it to Paradise Falls and had a plan to get there. What is your weight loss plan? Do you do Weight Wacthers, Jenny Craig, Atkins, the Dukan diet, or count calories? Explain your plan (so others can learn what your plan is about) and why it works for you.



I've been successful on Atkins and Weight watchers.  Weight Watchers is what I'm kindof doing now, but to be honest stress is not letting up and that is my biggest downfall right now.  Everytime I think I'm over the hump something else kicks in.


My day:  6 AM I find an email from HR that was sent on Friday.  They were trying to contact me and were unaware that I had Fridays off.  I was excited as I had a really great interview on Thursday.

8:30 AM I call HR.  They offer me the position and I accept, but want something documenting that my vacation has been approved for this summer.  The department that I was hired into is thrilled, send me an email welcoming me to the department, confirming vacation etc.  

Throughout the morning my current boss comes in to congratulate me, starting date is set, invited to new department retreat prior to starting position.  Everything was amazing.

11:50 AM  call from different person in HR telling me that they cannot give me the position because I did not apply properly online and my application came through for a category that I could not be considered in.  No one seems to know what happened, The position WAS open in a category which I could and thought I was applying, but the position was actually listed in 2 categories with separate job numbers (one position, two job numbers)  somehow my application went to the wrong category, it was not kicked back as it should have been automatically, I was not only interviewed, but hired, start date and the department is irate because they want me.  As of 4:30 I hadn't heard if anything could be done about it or not.  I have been through every emotion today.  I feel like P's daughter did, but this one could seriously effect the rest of my life given that my current job ends on May 3.


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

my3princes said:


> I've been successful on Atkins and Weight watchers.  Weight Watchers is what I'm kindof doing now, but to be honest stress is not letting up and that is my biggest downfall right now.  Everytime I think I'm over the hump something else kicks in.
> 
> 
> My day:  6 AM I find an email from HR that was sent on Friday.  They were trying to contact me and were unaware that I had Fridays off.  I was excited as I had a really great interview on Thursday.
> 
> 8:30 AM I call HR.  They offer me the position and I accept, but want something documenting that my vacation has been approved for this summer.  The department that I was hired into is thrilled, send me an email welcoming me to the department, confirming vacation etc.
> 
> Throughout the morning my current boss comes in to congratulate me, starting date is set, invited to new department retreat prior to starting position.  Everything was amazing.
> 
> 11:50 AM  call from different person in HR telling me that they cannot give me the position because I did not apply properly online and my application came through for a category that I could not be considered in.  No one seems to know what happened, The position WAS open in a category which I could and thought I was applying, but the position was actually listed in 2 categories with separate job numbers (one position, two job numbers)  somehow my application went to the wrong category, it was not kicked back as it should have been automatically, I was not only interviewed, but hired, start date and the department is irate because they want me.  As of 4:30 I hadn't heard if anything could be done about it or not.  I have been through every emotion today.  I feel like P's daughter did, but this one could seriously effect the rest of my life given that my current job ends on May 3.


Oh Deb!  What a bunch of BS!!! I hope they can get things straightened out for you.  Hang in there girl!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Dona- your adr's sound great its so exciting to have a trip to plan for.

Karen- glad your getting caught up. I hope you feel better soon. 

Deb- that is so horrible what they did to you. I hope they figure out how to make it work..

QOTD- i use my fitness pal and it is awesome. I have logged in my food for over 50 days in a row, that just shows how easy it is.  


I am recommited to focusing better on the things i need to do to loose weight this week. Drinking water, not going over my calories, you know the simple stuff. I was getting a bi lazy and comfortable.

Zumba was great again tonight!

Congrats to team donald and our biggest losers and maintainers this wk. Way to  go!


----------



## ChelleyB

jillbur said:


> QOTD Tuesday
> 
> Today's movie is Up
> 
> Carl was determined to make it to Paradise Falls and had a plan to get there. What is your weight loss plan? Do you do Weight Wacthers, Jenny Craig, Atkins, the Dukan diet, or count calories? Explain your plan (so others can learn what your plan is about) and why it works for you.



I have done WW in the past, but this time, I'm trying to do it on my own, without counting calories or points.  Plus, I have some health issues that make Atkins, WW and other diets more difficult (I can't have very much fiber or food that are difficult to digest)  So, I'm trying to eat smaller meals and learning to listen to my body - when I'm full, I stop eating.  I learned in WW that you actually sigh when you are full and I try to listen for that.  I'm eating healthy snacks, cutting back on processed foods and sugar.  So far, so good.  The hardest part is when DH wants some ice cream at night.  I just have some tea - haha   I am drinking lots of water, as well as doing an ab routine every morning and bands a couple times a week.  



D73 said:


> I am following the Dukan diet. It was recently introduced in the USA but has been around for about 5 years in this part of Europe. Dr Dukan is from France and he has developed his principles over many years of his medical practice. He does not stress BMI but rather reaching one's personal true weight. for some this may fall in line with BMI but for most who choose to diet he realizes have likely been throughm any attempts at dieting. He wants them to realize that the cell memory of the body is going to aim to keep you at its most memorable weight and forcing oneself down too far often leads to drastic rebound of weight.
> 
> I am challenging myself to find how to get though my 2 weeks on the cruises that are coming up in about 6 weeks time. I may find that I do as best I can, increase my exercise during that time, and then use another attack phase to counteract any collateral damage that occurs.
> 
> Christopher



That sounds like a very interesting plan!  And it sounds like you are adjusting to it very well   Do the best you can on the cruise and enjoy yourself!  Are you going on the brand new ship? 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I love Carl!!  This movie made me cry....many times...but I loved it!
> I am attempting weight watchers for the third time.  I never made it to goal...ever. So, this time I am making it to goal!!  I have found it soooo much easier to use the tracker on my smartphone and use the online stuff to supplement.  I skipped last weeks weigh in since I was sick and didn't want to infect the masses...lol.  So I am going this Friday and hopefully I have made a dent into my loss.  The first week I was down 4.2 and the second week I maintained (the scrapbooking weekend killed me!!) and week 3 was last week.  So, it is week 4 on WW and I am hoping to see that scale move!
> Also, no matter how busy I get I have to hit the gym.  I look at the cute little skirt that I bought on sale 4 years ago and know that I still can't fit into it.....by the summer (my 39th birthday on 7/11) I will wear this to my bday dinner!!!  Inspiration clothing is my key!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Please excuse my MIA since last week....I had a nasty cold which put me behind in almost every area of my life   I spent Saturday in bed to rest and recoop!  Today I am ready to go....kitchen cleaned, laundry done, emails answered, calendar updated....still need to food shop and plan dinners for the week but I have this afternoon to do that
> 
> Although my cough is still around, I went to spin last night.  It was crazy taxing on my lungs....clearly I am not fully "better"... so I only burned 588 calories.  Bummer but hey, at least I got myself there
> 
> Hang in there Donalds!


WW is good - you can do it!!  Hope you're feeling better today, Karen   That's so cool about the skirt - I have a clothes goal, too.  I have this dress that I would love to wear for our anniversary in July.....we can do it! 



my3princes said:


> I've been successful on Atkins and Weight watchers.  Weight Watchers is what I'm kindof doing now, but to be honest stress is not letting up and that is my biggest downfall right now.  Everytime I think I'm over the hump something else kicks in.
> 
> 
> My day:  6 AM I find an email from HR that was sent on Friday.  They were trying to contact me and were unaware that I had Fridays off.  I was excited as I had a really great interview on Thursday.
> 
> 8:30 AM I call HR.  They offer me the position and I accept, but want something documenting that my vacation has been approved for this summer.  The department that I was hired into is thrilled, send me an email welcoming me to the department, confirming vacation etc.
> 
> Throughout the morning my current boss comes in to congratulate me, starting date is set, invited to new department retreat prior to starting position.  Everything was amazing.
> 
> 11:50 AM  call from different person in HR telling me that they cannot give me the position because I did not apply properly online and my application came through for a category that I could not be considered in.  No one seems to know what happened, The position WAS open in a category which I could and thought I was applying, but the position was actually listed in 2 categories with separate job numbers (one position, two job numbers)  somehow my application went to the wrong category, it was not kicked back as it should have been automatically, I was not only interviewed, but hired, start date and the department is irate because they want me.  As of 4:30 I hadn't heard if anything could be done about it or not.  I have been through every emotion today.  I feel like P's daughter did, but this one could seriously effect the rest of my life given that my current job ends on May 3.



Oh, that stinks!  I'm so sorry!  Sending Pixie Dust in the hopes that this can be resolved!  

***********
Whoohoo!!!  I was so excited with my loss last week and I am proudly waving my "weekly reigning big loser" flag!!  
Congrats to everyone on Team Donald - we had a great week!  Let's do it again!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Deb-- Sending positive thoughts that it all works out.


----------



## jillbur

my3princes said:


> I've been successful on Atkins and Weight watchers.  Weight Watchers is what I'm kindof doing now, but to be honest stress is not letting up and that is my biggest downfall right now.  Everytime I think I'm over the hump something else kicks in.
> 
> 
> My day:  6 AM I find an email from HR that was sent on Friday.  They were trying to contact me and were unaware that I had Fridays off.  I was excited as I had a really great interview on Thursday.
> 
> 8:30 AM I call HR.  They offer me the position and I accept, but want something documenting that my vacation has been approved for this summer.  The department that I was hired into is thrilled, send me an email welcoming me to the department, confirming vacation etc.
> 
> Throughout the morning my current boss comes in to congratulate me, starting date is set, invited to new department retreat prior to starting position.  Everything was amazing.
> 
> 11:50 AM  call from different person in HR telling me that they cannot give me the position because I did not apply properly online and my application came through for a category that I could not be considered in.  No one seems to know what happened, The position WAS open in a category which I could and thought I was applying, but the position was actually listed in 2 categories with separate job numbers (one position, two job numbers)  somehow my application went to the wrong category, it was not kicked back as it should have been automatically, I was not only interviewed, but hired, start date and the department is irate because they want me.  As of 4:30 I hadn't heard if anything could be done about it or not.  I have been through every emotion today.  I feel like P's daughter did, but this one could seriously effect the rest of my life given that my current job ends on May 3.




Oh no!  That is just crazy! I hope they get it all worked out and you get the job. I can't believe they would do this to you. Hang in there!




mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD- i use my fitness pal and it is awesome. I have logged in my food for over 50 days in a row, that just shows how easy it is.
> 
> 
> I am recommited to focusing better on the things i need to do to loose weight this week. Drinking water, not going over my calories, you know the simple stuff. I was getting a bi lazy and comfortable.
> 
> Zumba was great again tonight!
> 
> Congrats to team donald and our biggest losers and maintainers this wk. Way to  go!



I love MFP! It makes tracking so easy.

Glad you enjoyed Zumba. I have never been to a class but tried it on the wii. It was fun!




ChelleyB said:


> I have done WW in the past, but this time, I'm trying to do it on my own, without counting calories or points.  Plus, I have some health issues that make Atkins, WW and other diets more difficult (I can't have very much fiber or food that are difficult to digest)  So, I'm trying to eat smaller meals and learning to listen to my body - when I'm full, I stop eating.  I learned in WW that you actually sigh when you are full and I try to listen for that.  I'm eating healthy snacks, cutting back on processed foods and sugar.  So far, so good.  The hardest part is when DH wants some ice cream at night.  I just have some tea - haha   I am drinking lots of water, as well as doing an ab routine every morning and bands a couple times a week.
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]



It looks like you have it figured out for you. My DH is trying hard to not snack in front of me at night and I know it's killing him. He always asks if I mind if he eats and I usually say no, but some night I totally say yes 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Well, it's getting late for me  I am heading to bed and I will be back in the morning. 

Qotd~I mentioned above that I track my calories. I use my fitness pal and love it. Counting calories is what works for me personally. Awhile back, I did try the Dr Phil plan and I did very well with it. It is somewhat like Atkins with phases and limited carbs. Those stinking carbs are my nemesis! I should probably limit my starchy carbs after lunch, but that's a whole nother post lol. 

Have a great night!

Jill


----------



## mackeysmom

Sorry Ive been MIA for so long  I took a break a few weeks ago when the DIS was running sooooo slowly and just found my way back.  It took almost all afternoon to catch up on all of the posts.    I promise Ill be a more active poster going forward. 



> QOTD - What is your weight loss plan? Do you do Weight Wacthers, Jenny Craig, Atkins, the Dukan diet, or count calories? Explain your plan (so others can learn what your plan is about) and why it works for you.



Im following Weight Watchers.  Ive been on and off WW for the past 20 years or so and have determined that it is the only program that works for me.  I think it works because NO food is off-limit.  I restarted with vigor last week and did well  which is always a great motivator.   (Being the #2 Biggest Loser for Team Donald this week also gave me a big boost ).

Tomorrow being Ash Wednesday is another motivator for me.  I have a weakness for microwave popcorn  but it has recently become a trigger food for me.  Either I cant stop at one bag, or I get intense chocolate cravings after eating a bag.   Im going to try to give it up for Lent.  Hopefully after going cold turkey for forty days, Ill be able to either give it up completely or re-introduce it into my routine in a reasonable way.

- Laura


----------



## DisNorth

my3princes said:


> My day:  6 AM I find an email from HR that was sent on Friday.  They were trying to contact me and were unaware that I had Fridays off.  I was excited as I had a really great interview on Thursday.
> 
> 8:30 AM I call HR.  They offer me the position and I accept, but want something documenting that my vacation has been approved for this summer.  The department that I was hired into is thrilled, send me an email welcoming me to the department, confirming vacation etc.
> 
> Throughout the morning my current boss comes in to congratulate me, starting date is set, invited to new department retreat prior to starting position.  Everything was amazing.
> 
> 11:50 AM  call from different person in HR telling me that they cannot give me the position because I did not apply properly online and my application came through for a category that I could not be considered in.  No one seems to know what happened, The position WAS open in a category which I could and thought I was applying, but the position was actually listed in 2 categories with separate job numbers (one position, two job numbers)  somehow my application went to the wrong category, it was not kicked back as it should have been automatically, I was not only interviewed, but hired, start date and the department is irate because they want me.  As of 4:30 I hadn't heard if anything could be done about it or not.  I have been through every emotion today.  I feel like P's daughter did, but this one could seriously effect the rest of my life given that my current job ends on May 3.



That's BS!  Did you get a written job offer or just verbal? Regardless, how can they penalize you for their mistake after offering you the job. I really hope this works out for you.

____

My day went ok, little bit over my target calories but I had a good first 'run' on the program. It only works out to 4 mins total running, but that is enough for me at this point


----------



## donac

Good Wednesday morning everyone. 

I don't know what happened yesterday.  I just wanted to eat everything.  It must have been that I didn't sleep well the night before.  When I went to bed all the things I had to do yesterday kept running through my head so I didn't sleep well.  Last night I got a much better sleep 

Deb I hope you hear good news today.  That really stinks. 

Thanks Chris for outlining the Dukane Plan.  It sound interesting.  I have tried low carb before but I end having too many stomach problems.  I need some carbs to keep my digestive system working properly. 

Jill you have to tell me how you like Canada.  My ds and his gf ate there last year and loved it.  My sister wants to make another one.  I don't think I want to because I still love a lot of counter serve and if we have  a full meal during the day I may not want to eat later and may miss some of my favorite counter serve.  Already Epcot is taken with 2 table serves and that means I won't get to eat at the counter serve in the Land.  I have to talk to my sister. 

It is getting late and I have to go in and write up a test. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## jillbur

Happy Hump Day! I don't have time for replies right now, so I will be back later. I will post the QOTD, though.


----------



## jillbur

QOTD Wednesday

Today's movie is Aladdin

Genie grants you three wishes! But, there are rules: 

1. You can not change the past.
2. One wish has to be used on yourself.
3. One wish has to be used on your friends and/or family.
4. One wish can be used for anything.

What do you wish for?


----------



## JacksLilWench

jillbur said:


> I like how you think of your calories like money. Hmmm...$400 on french fries? No way!



I know, right??  I like french fries, but dang if I'm gonna spend that much on them 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> So, it is week 4 on WW and I am hoping to see that scale move!
> Also, no matter how busy I get I have to hit the gym.  I look at the cute little skirt that I bought on sale 4 years ago and know that I still can't fit into it.....by the summer (my 39th birthday on 7/11) I will wear this to my bday dinner!!!  Inspiration clothing is my key!
> 
> 
> This is how I think of my WW points!!  Great minds think alike



Great minds really DO think alike...I have several inspiration clothes myself!!



jillbur said:


> QOTD Wednesday
> 
> Today's movie is Aladdin
> 
> Genie grants you three wishes! But, there are rules:
> 
> 1. You can not change the past.
> 2. One wish has to be used on yourself.
> 3. One wish has to be used on your friends and/or family.
> 4. One wish can be used for anything.
> 
> What do you wish for?



Hmmm...
1) I wish to be accepted into nursing and anesthesia school.
2) I wish for my friend Janee to get her foosball table (she really wants one!)
3) I wish for warm weather on my trip next month


----------



## pjlla

Happy Wednesday friends!  Well, DD is off to CR.  She should be landing in Miami shortly and be leaving the US shortly after lunch.  The last 24 hours had me busy with picking up last minute stuff, finishing laundry, etc. so I haven't been on to chat. And now I am living on about 90 min of sleep, so I don't have the brain power for read and replies!

I'll pop on later today to chat!

Asking for prayers and PD for DD's safe travels today please!

TTYL..........P


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

mackeysmom said:


> Sorry Ive been MIA for so long  I took a break a few weeks ago when the DIS was running sooooo slowly and just found my way back.  It took almost all afternoon to catch up on all of the posts.    I promise Ill be a more active poster going forward.
> 
> 
> 
> Im following Weight Watchers.  Ive been on and off WW for the past 20 years or so and have determined that it is the only program that works for me.  I think it works because NO food is off-limit.  I restarted with vigor last week and did well  which is always a great motivator.   (Being the #2 Biggest Loser for Team Donald this week also gave me a big boost ).
> 
> Tomorrow being Ash Wednesday is another motivator for me.  I have a weakness for microwave popcorn  but it has recently become a trigger food for me.  Either I cant stop at one bag, or I get intense chocolate cravings after eating a bag.   Im going to try to give it up for Lent.  Hopefully after going cold turkey for forty days, Ill be able to either give it up completely or re-introduce it into my routine in a reasonable way.
> 
> - Laura


Laura, I would die without microwave popcorn...ok, not literally but it is my absolute "go to" for a salty treat.  I have discovered the Stop and Shop brand Light Popcorn...it's filling, cheap, tastes great, and very few calories!  I try to put it in little bags and keep it in my purse (I have a big purse) for those emergency snacks....maybe try to re-introduce that way? Good luck!!



jillbur said:


> QOTD Wednesday
> 
> Today's movie is Aladdin
> 
> Genie grants you three wishes! But, there are rules:
> 
> 1. You can not change the past.
> 2. One wish has to be used on yourself.
> 3. One wish has to be used on your friends and/or family.
> 4. One wish can be used for anything.
> 
> What do you wish for?


Jill!! Too tough!!

1. I wish I felt more comfortable in the body I am currently living in.
2. I wish for the safe birth of my new niece or nephew in late May.
3. While I am a happy single person, I wish I could find a special man to share my life with....or at least have a regular date for National holidays...



pjlla said:


> Happy Wednesday friends!  Well, DD is off to CR.  She should be landing in Miami shortly and be leaving the US shortly after lunch.  The last 24 hours had me busy with picking up last minute stuff, finishing laundry, etc. so I haven't been on to chat. And now I am living on about 90 min of sleep, so I don't have the brain power for read and replies!
> 
> I'll pop on later today to chat!
> 
> Asking for prayers and PD for DD's safe travels today please!
> 
> TTYL..........P


Sending lots of prayers for safe travels for all today 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Busy day!!  I feel like I have been saying that a lot...which is a good thing since I spent the past year and a half BORED at my job! With my boss out on maternity leave I am running the show..which I have missed and really love 

Pretty good eating yesterday and today but I still don't get enough water in....really need to fix that somehow.  I skipped the gym last night since my cough has seemed to return   I will be skipping tonight as well since I have my cooking class...Flavors of Calabria!  I'm eating very few points today in anticipation and have saved all my 49 WW flex points just in case.  Tomorrow it is back to the gym where I belong!

Running back to making appointments with colleges....got to get those kids in somehow!!

Make great choices today!!!


----------



## pjlla

jillbur said:


> QOTD Tuesday
> 
> Today's movie is Up
> 
> Carl was determined to make it to Paradise Falls and had a plan to get there. What is your weight loss plan? Do you do Weight Wacthers, Jenny Craig, Atkins, the Dukan diet, or count calories? Explain your plan (so others can learn what your plan is about) and why it works for you.



I've been doing WW on my own since 1/2/2008.  I've done some personal modifications to the system, but it is essentially the original WW Points system.  It really is just a fancy way to count calories.   Instead of just counting calories, the Points system sort of "rewards" you for making healthier choices..... foods with less fat and more fiber count for less points than the same amount of calories of a higher fat/lower fiber food.  In that way it encourages you to reach for the apple or whole wheat pasta over something like 100 calorie pack cookies or white pasta.  

I love it.... it works for me and works WELL when I follow it.  NOTHING is forbidden, so it eliiminates that mindset of what you have to "give up" when you are "dieting".  I DON'T tend to use my Points for empty calories (liquor, desserts, junk food), but it is nice to know that I could if I wanted to.... or that I can eat a piece of birthday cake at a celebration and not feel like I "failed".

It has truly become a LIFESTYLE for me and I don't see myself walking away from it any time soon! ..............................P


----------



## pjlla

::Snow_White:: said:


> I love Up!!
> 
> Thinking about our disney trip. I really want to try and snack around the world at epcot. I'm too young to drink and I don't think we could afford to go to all the restaurants, I saw this photo of a snack from each pavillion. I'm afraid of what that would do to my plan, but I guess the plan goes out the window on vacation.
> 
> We are learning about nutrition this week, so should be fun.
> Well, I hope everyone has a fantastic day!



Eating on vacation doesn't have to totally throw your healthy plan out the window!

First of all.... if you are anything like me at Disney, you do a TON of walking... so that is the first bonus.  And you CAN plan to exercise while on vacation!   I don't exercise intentionallly while at Disney, but I do at least 4-5 workouts during a typical summer lakefront vacation with my family.  I rise before everyone (I'm a morning person anyhow) and get it done before anyone is awake. Then I shower (or go for an early swim!) and can get breakfast started for everyone.   And I don't miss out on any of the usual daytime activities. It's a win-win!

Second.... it is all about BALANCE!  If you want to plan on a big special dinner or such, then eat lighter for the remainder of your day.  Fruit and a bit of lean protein for breakfast, salad with some light dressing and maybe a cheese stick for lunch.... and lots of carrot and celery sticks, plus fresh fruit for snacks.  Save up those calories for your splurge.... and then RIGHT BACK on track for the next meal.

Third.... SHARING!  DD and I did a sort of "eat your way around Epcot" on our trip last May and  we shared nearly everything (except the beer.... ).   We shared a school bread in Norway (chose it based on things we read here, but didn't really like it), shared an appetizer in China (I think it was potstickers), a pastry in France.... and Italy we just bought sparkling water!  In Morocco she didn't want anything but I wanted something I had had the previous year and I knew it was a tiny portion, so I bought it.  It was so much fun and I don't regret the eating because I made it work!  And it was such a fun adventure!!  

Fourth....... water!  Don't let thirst disguise itself as hunger!  Keep yourself hydrated while at Disney and you won't make the mistake of eating when you really need to be drinking.  

LASTLY.... as SOON as your vacation is over you are BACK ON PLAN!!  Fully and completely!  Mark it on your calendar.  Make a date with your trainer for the day after you return home.... or make plans with a friend for working out together.  Plan those first few days of meals and have things prepared and in the cupboard and freezer.... NO EXCUSES to have to continue the "vacation eating" by ordering in pizza.  

Sorry to sound preachy.... just offering up some suggestions.............P


----------



## pjlla

my3princes said:


> I've been successful on Atkins and Weight watchers.  Weight Watchers is what I'm kindof doing now, but to be honest stress is not letting up and that is my biggest downfall right now.  Everytime I think I'm over the hump something else kicks in.
> 
> 
> My day:  6 AM I find an email from HR that was sent on Friday.  They were trying to contact me and were unaware that I had Fridays off.  I was excited as I had a really great interview on Thursday.
> 
> 8:30 AM I call HR.  They offer me the position and I accept, but want something documenting that my vacation has been approved for this summer.  The department that I was hired into is thrilled, send me an email welcoming me to the department, confirming vacation etc.
> 
> Throughout the morning my current boss comes in to congratulate me, starting date is set, invited to new department retreat prior to starting position.  Everything was amazing.
> 
> 11:50 AM  call from different person in HR telling me that they cannot give me the position because I did not apply properly online and my application came through for a category that I could not be considered in.  No one seems to know what happened, The position WAS open in a category which I could and thought I was applying, but the position was actually listed in 2 categories with separate job numbers (one position, two job numbers)  somehow my application went to the wrong category, it was not kicked back as it should have been automatically, I was not only interviewed, but hired, start date and the department is irate because they want me.  As of 4:30 I hadn't heard if anything could be done about it or not.  I have been through every emotion today.  I feel like P's daughter did, but this one could seriously effect the rest of my life given that my current job ends on May 3.



Oh my gosh... DEB!  I'm so sorry about all of this.  You have just had too much crap thrown your way in the last 6 months or so.  I"m so sick of it for you!  Boosting you back to the top of the prayer list.

Nothing much I can say about the job situation other than the extreme unfairness of it.  Hopefully you have some steps you can take to get it straightened out.....................P


----------



## pjlla

mackeysmom said:


> Sorry Ive been MIA for so long  I took a break a few weeks ago when the DIS was running sooooo slowly and just found my way back.  It took almost all afternoon to catch up on all of the posts.    I promise Ill be a more active poster going forward.
> 
> We missed you!!
> Im following Weight Watchers.  Ive been on and off WW for the past 20 years or so and have determined that it is the only program that works for me.  I think it works because NO food is off-limit.  I restarted with vigor last week and did well  which is always a great motivator.   (Being the #2 Biggest Loser for Team Donald this week also gave me a big boost ).
> 
> WOOHOO on being #2!  Love WW!!
> 
> Tomorrow being Ash Wednesday is another motivator for me.  I have a weakness for microwave popcorn  but it has recently become a trigger food for me.  Either I cant stop at one bag, or I get intense chocolate cravings after eating a bag.   Im going to try to give it up for Lent.  Hopefully after going cold turkey for forty days, Ill be able to either give it up completely or re-introduce it into my routine in a reasonable way.
> 
> - Laura




I should have given Lent more thought up front.  Last year DD gave up Facebook for Lent.  I didn't think she'd make it through but she did!  

I find that I often crave "sweet" after eating "salty"  Not sure why.  If something has become a trigger food for you perhaps it is best that you keep it out of the house, at least for a while.  I had to stop buying sweet potato chips for that reason.  I'd love to NOT have nuts in the house, but DH eats them every day.

****************

Okay.... not sure if it is the Disboards or my laptop, but everytime I hit "multi-quote" it brings it up like a "quote"....hence all of these individual replies......P


----------



## pjlla

jillbur said:


> QOTD Wednesday
> 
> Today's movie is Aladdin
> 
> Genie grants you three wishes! But, there are rules:
> 
> 1. You can not change the past.
> 2. One wish has to be used on yourself.
> 3. One wish has to be used on your friends and/or family.
> 4. One wish can be used for anything.
> 
> What do you wish for?




1.  Magical tummy tuck!  I'm not particularly vain, but I hate this deflated spare tire I still have after two pregnancies and a near-90 lb. weight loss.  I can live with the droopy b**bs and  my legs are bearable.  And I actually may consider a facelift some day IRL.... but I can't ever foresee spending the $$ or taking the risk for a tummy tuck.

2.  Financial freedom for life!!  

3.  Too tough to decide.  Do I go for something like world peace?  Or excellent and long-lasting health for loved ones??  Or permanent weight control for myself??  Selfish or unselfish?  Worldly or family oriented?  

RIght now I'd just say  my biggest wish would be for safe travels for DD this week.

.................................P


----------



## jillbur

mackeysmom said:


> Sorry Ive been MIA for so long  I took a break a few weeks ago when the DIS was running sooooo slowly and just found my way back.  It took almost all afternoon to catch up on all of the posts.    I promise Ill be a more active poster going forward.
> 
> Im following Weight Watchers.  Ive been on and off WW for the past 20 years or so and have determined that it is the only program that works for me.  I think it works because NO food is off-limit.  I restarted with vigor last week and did well  which is always a great motivator.   (Being the #2 Biggest Loser for Team Donald this week also gave me a big boost ).
> 
> Tomorrow being Ash Wednesday is another motivator for me.  I have a weakness for microwave popcorn  but it has recently become a trigger food for me.  Either I cant stop at one bag, or I get intense chocolate cravings after eating a bag.   Im going to try to give it up for Lent.  Hopefully after going cold turkey for forty days, Ill be able to either give it up completely or re-introduce it into my routine in a reasonable way.
> 
> - Laura



It's good that you know what works for you (WW). Yummmm...popcorn. I am the same way~after I eat it, I want chocolate. I guess I should just eat chocolate covered popcorn  Good luck giving it up for lent!



donac said:


> Thanks Chris for outlining the Dukane Plan.  It sound interesting.  I have tried low carb before but I end having too many stomach problems.  I need some carbs to keep my digestive system working properly.
> 
> Jill you have to tell me how you like Canada.  My ds and his gf ate there last year and loved it.  My sister wants to make another one.  I don't think I want to because I still love a lot of counter serve and if we have  a full meal during the day I may not want to eat later and may miss some of my favorite counter serve.  Already Epcot is taken with 2 table serves and that means I won't get to eat at the counter serve in the Land.  I have to talk to my sister.
> 
> It is getting late and I have to go in and write up a test.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Well, DH informed me that we may cancel Le Cellier. He wants to snack and drink around the world and doesn't want a big meal. I am still holding on to the reservation for now, but it may have to be next time...




pjlla said:


> Happy Wednesday friends!  Well, DD is off to CR.  She should be landing in Miami shortly and be leaving the US shortly after lunch.  The last 24 hours had me busy with picking up last minute stuff, finishing laundry, etc. so I haven't been on to chat. And now I am living on about 90 min of sleep, so I don't have the brain power for read and replies!
> 
> I'll pop on later today to chat!
> 
> Asking for prayers and PD for DD's safe travels today please!
> 
> TTYL..........P



It's so exciting that your daughter has this opportunity. Prayers sent for safe travels!




RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Jill!! Too tough!!
> 
> 1. I wish I felt more comfortable in the body I am currently living in.
> 2. I wish for the safe birth of my new niece or nephew in late May.
> 3. While I am a happy single person, I wish I could find a special man to share my life with....or at least have a regular date for National holidays...
> 
> Pretty good eating yesterday and today but I still don't get enough water in....really need to fix that somehow.  I skipped the gym last night since my cough has seemed to return   I will be skipping tonight as well since I have my cooking class...Flavors of Calabria!  I'm eating very few points today in anticipation and have saved all my 49 WW flex points just in case.  Tomorrow it is back to the gym where I belong!



Great wishes and #3 made me smile! I found that if I put water in a cup with a straw (I actually have one from the Disney Store) I drink more. I try to have at least half my water drunk before I leave work and the other half after. There are still days that I do not drink enough, though.

Cooking class sounds like a fun time! Do you go with friends or by yourself? 




pjlla said:


> I've been doing WW on my own since 1/2/2008.  I've done some personal modifications to the system, but it is essentially the original WW Points system.  It really is just a fancy way to count calories.   Instead of just counting calories, the Points system sort of "rewards" you for making healthier choices..... foods with less fat and more fiber count for less points than the same amount of calories of a higher fat/lower fiber food.  In that way it encourages you to reach for the apple or whole wheat pasta over something like 100 calorie pack cookies or white pasta.
> 
> I love it.... it works for me and works WELL when I follow it.  NOTHING is forbidden, so it eliiminates that mindset of what you have to "give up" when you are "dieting".  I DON'T tend to use my Points for empty calories (liquor, desserts, junk food), but it is nice to know that I could if I wanted to.... or that I can eat a piece of birthday cake at a celebration and not feel like I "failed".
> 
> It has truly become a LIFESTYLE for me and I don't see myself walking away from it any time soon! ..............................P



Well, I knew you'd have this all figured out for you just from reading your posts and the recipe thread. It's great that you've made it a lifestyle change and not something you're forcing yourself to do just to lose weight.




pjlla said:


> Eating on vacation doesn't have to totally throw your healthy plan out the window!
> 
> First of all.... if you are anything like me at Disney, you do a TON of walking... so that is the first bonus.  And you CAN plan to exercise while on vacation!   I don't exercise intentionallly while at Disney, but I do at least 4-5 workouts during a typical summer lakefront vacation with my family.  I rise before everyone (I'm a morning person anyhow) and get it done before anyone is awake. Then I shower (or go for an early swim!) and can get breakfast started for everyone.   And I don't miss out on any of the usual daytime activities. It's a win-win!
> 
> Second.... it is all about BALANCE!  If you want to plan on a big special dinner or such, then eat lighter for the remainder of your day.  Fruit and a bit of lean protein for breakfast, salad with some light dressing and maybe a cheese stick for lunch.... and lots of carrot and celery sticks, plus fresh fruit for snacks.  Save up those calories for your splurge.... and then RIGHT BACK on track for the next meal.
> 
> Third.... SHARING!  DD and I did a sort of "eat your way around Epcot" on our trip last May and  we shared nearly everything (except the beer.... ).   We shared a school bread in Norway (chose it based on things we read here, but didn't really like it), shared an appetizer in China (I think it was potstickers), a pastry in France.... and Italy we just bought sparkling water!  In Morocco she didn't want anything but I wanted something I had had the previous year and I knew it was a tiny portion, so I bought it.  It was so much fun and I don't regret the eating because I made it work!  And it was such a fun adventure!!
> 
> Fourth....... water!  Don't let thirst disguise itself as hunger!  Keep yourself hydrated while at Disney and you won't make the mistake of eating when you really need to be drinking.
> 
> LASTLY.... as SOON as your vacation is over you are BACK ON PLAN!!  Fully and completely!  Mark it on your calendar.  Make a date with your trainer for the day after you return home.... or make plans with a friend for working out together.  Plan those first few days of meals and have things prepared and in the cupboard and freezer.... NO EXCUSES to have to continue the "vacation eating" by ordering in pizza.
> 
> Sorry to sound preachy.... just offering up some suggestions.............P



Thanks for posting this for everyone to read before heading to any vacation. Lots of people just figure it's vacation, so let go (which is fine for some people). But, making a plan ahead of time will make it so much easier to return home!




pjlla said:


> 1.  Magical tummy tuck!  I'm not particularly vain, but I hate this deflated spare tire I still have after two pregnancies and a near-90 lb. weight loss.  I can live with the droopy b**bs and  my legs are bearable.  And I actually may consider a facelift some day IRL.... but I can't ever foresee spending the $$ or taking the risk for a tummy tuck.
> 
> 2.  Financial freedom for life!!
> 
> 3.  Too tough to decide.  Do I go for something like world peace?  Or excellent and long-lasting health for loved ones??  Or permanent weight control for myself??  Selfish or unselfish?  Worldly or family oriented?
> 
> RIght now I'd just say  my biggest wish would be for safe travels for DD this week.
> 
> .................................P



Ooooohhhhh...you have some good ideas. I often say I need a tummy tuck, too. I know it's selfish, but I could do ab exercises all day every day, but my 10 pound 9 ounce baby stretched out my skin. I have to say, you look wonderful in the pictures I have seen (and so young, too). 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Well, my internet wasn't working today, but alas it is fixed. I, however, have to pack my stuff up to get ready to head home. I have spinning at 4:30 (which I am actually looking forward to). So, I will be on later for more replies. I am also going to get to bed earlier tonight. DH wanted to watch a movie last night and I didn't get to bed until around 11. I was so tired when that alarm went off this morning.

Jill


----------



## ::Snow_White::

jillbur said:


> QOTD Wednesday
> 
> Today's movie is Aladdin
> 
> Genie grants you three wishes! But, there are rules:
> 
> 1. You can not change the past.
> 2. One wish has to be used on yourself.
> 3. One wish has to be used on your friends and/or family.
> 4. One wish can be used for anything.
> 
> What do you wish for?



1. I wish that my college years are a blast and that I can get a great designing/photography job that I will love. (Preferably with Disney!)
2. I wish that my family would be financially stable for the rest of their lives so that we could move Florida and my brother could attend any college he wanted to. 
3. Hmm. Tough one. I wish that all food had no calories.  



pjlla said:


> Happy Wednesday friends!  Well, DD is off to CR.  She should be landing in Miami shortly and be leaving the US shortly after lunch.  The last 24 hours had me busy with picking up last minute stuff, finishing laundry, etc. so I haven't been on to chat. And now I am living on about 90 min of sleep, so I don't have the brain power for read and replies!
> 
> I'll pop on later today to chat!
> 
> Asking for prayers and PD for DD's safe travels today please!
> 
> TTYL..........P



Hope she arrives safely!! 



pjlla said:


> Eating on vacation doesn't have to totally throw your healthy plan out the window!
> 
> First of all.... if you are anything like me at Disney, you do a TON of walking... so that is the first bonus.  And you CAN plan to exercise while on vacation!   I don't exercise intentionallly while at Disney, but I do at least 4-5 workouts during a typical summer lakefront vacation with my family.  I rise before everyone (I'm a morning person anyhow) and get it done before anyone is awake. Then I shower (or go for an early swim!) and can get breakfast started for everyone.   And I don't miss out on any of the usual daytime activities. It's a win-win!
> 
> Second.... it is all about BALANCE!  If you want to plan on a big special dinner or such, then eat lighter for the remainder of your day.  Fruit and a bit of lean protein for breakfast, salad with some light dressing and maybe a cheese stick for lunch.... and lots of carrot and celery sticks, plus fresh fruit for snacks.  Save up those calories for your splurge.... and then RIGHT BACK on track for the next meal.
> 
> Third.... SHARING!  DD and I did a sort of "eat your way around Epcot" on our trip last May and  we shared nearly everything (except the beer.... ).   We shared a school bread in Norway (chose it based on things we read here, but didn't really like it), shared an appetizer in China (I think it was potstickers), a pastry in France.... and Italy we just bought sparkling water!  In Morocco she didn't want anything but I wanted something I had had the previous year and I knew it was a tiny portion, so I bought it.  It was so much fun and I don't regret the eating because I made it work!  And it was such a fun adventure!!
> 
> Fourth....... water!  Don't let thirst disguise itself as hunger!  Keep yourself hydrated while at Disney and you won't make the mistake of eating when you really need to be drinking.
> 
> LASTLY.... as SOON as your vacation is over you are BACK ON PLAN!!  Fully and completely!  Mark it on your calendar.  Make a date with your trainer for the day after you return home.... or make plans with a friend for working out together.  Plan those first few days of meals and have things prepared and in the cupboard and freezer.... NO EXCUSES to have to continue the "vacation eating" by ordering in pizza.
> 
> Sorry to sound preachy.... just offering up some suggestions.............P



Thanks for the suggestions!

I actually plan on taking some short runs in the morning around our resort before we head out into the park if my feet aren't killing me from all the walking. I think it'll be nice to just take everything about the resort in.

My eating has changed a lot so I'm not too worried about eating tons of food or bad things, I usually try and pick out the healthiest things anyway. However there's going to be a little bit more ice cream and indulgences than usual. 

---
Only did 2.5 out of 4 miles last night. My hips, knees, everything seemed to hurt and I was just tired. I figure I've been going hard for the past month and stayed on track that I can chill out for a bit this week until I get my mojo back. Have some crosstraining tonight that will be good. 

Had an interview for our honor society last night! My friends and I find out within a week whether we get in or not. They asked me about my role model and I went with Walt Disney. It's kind of hard to explain to people about a Disney addiction like ours. I think they think I'm crazy.


----------



## happysummer

jillbur said:


> QOTD Wednesday
> 
> Today's movie is Aladdin
> 
> Genie grants you three wishes! But, there are rules:
> 
> 1. You can not change the past.
> 2. One wish has to be used on yourself.
> 3. One wish has to be used on your friends and/or family.
> 4. One wish can be used for anything.
> 
> What do you wish for?


1. I wish to be rich.
2. Family and Friends to be rich.
3. An end to child abuse all over the world.


----------



## belledreamer

jillbur said:


> QOTD Wednesday
> 
> Today's movie is Aladdin
> 
> Genie grants you three wishes! But, there are rules:
> 
> 1. You can not change the past.
> 2. One wish has to be used on yourself.
> 3. One wish has to be used on your friends and/or family.
> 4. One wish can be used for anything.
> 
> What do you wish for?



'For Me Wish' : I wish that I could find my true love...  (And if he could remind me of Clark Kent, that wouldn't hurt either...  )

'Friends and Family Wish' : I wish that my family and friends would all be around for a long time. 

'Anything Wish' : I wish that a bunch of us from Team Donald would be able to do a DISmeet next year and run the Princess 1/2 together! 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

Back later for updates!


----------



## pjlla

Got an email from DD about 6:45 pm. They arrived safely in CR and are settled into tonight's hotel. Already talking about amazing sights and trying new foods at the local market! Thanks for all your prayers and pd today!   Ttyl......P


----------



## my3princes

pjlla said:


> Got an email from DD about 6:45 pm. They arrived safely in CR and are settled into tonight's hotel. Already talking about amazing sights and trying new foods at the local market! Thanks for all your prayers and pd today!   Ttyl......P



I'm glad she's safe and having a great time already.  I'm sure you are totally jealous right now.


----------



## my3princes

Job update:  They "can't" offer me the job as I applied to the wrong posting even though it was accidental.  The good news in their opinion is that the posting that I could have and should have applied to was missing some information so they have to cancel that previous posting, and repost the correct one.  I can apply  when it opens if I like.  Of course so can anyone else and I could be blocked by a Vet.  I guess it's better than nothing, but still disappointing.


----------



## DisNorth

jillbur said:


> QOTD Wednesday
> 
> Today's movie is Aladdin
> 
> Genie grants you three wishes! But, there are rules:
> 
> 1. You can not change the past.
> 2. One wish has to be used on yourself.
> 3. One wish has to be used on your friends and/or family.
> 4. One wish can be used for anything.
> 
> What do you wish for?



1)Financial freedom, something like the 'set for life lottery where you get $2000/week. 
2)Health and happiness for all my friends and family - have grandparents in their 80s that I want to be around for a lot longer and a friend going through a difficult pregnancy.  
3) World peace 




::Snow_White:: said:


> I actually plan on taking some short runs in the morning around our resort before we head out into the park if my feet aren't killing me from all the walking. I think it'll be nice to just take everything about the resort in.



 sounds like a great idea. I always worry about vacation weigh-gain.



my3princes said:


> Job update:  They "can't" offer me the job as I applied to the wrong posting even though it was accidental.  The good news in their opinion is that the posting that I could have and should have applied to was missing some information so they have to cancel that previous posting, and repost the correct one.  I can apply  when it opens if I like.  Of course so can anyone else and I could be blocked by a Vet.  I guess it's better than nothing, but still disappointing.


Man, that isn't a great comprimise but hopfuly you do get it again.


----------



## Leitadala

jillbur said:


> Hmmm...maybe I'm low in serotonin? I wonder how I find out. Does it say?



It has talked about it a bit (I need to keep reading more).  People that have anxiety and OCD symptoms often have low serotonin.  



pjlla said:


> Got an email from DD about 6:45 pm. They arrived safely in CR and are settled into tonight's hotel. Already talking about amazing sights and trying new foods at the local market! Thanks for all your prayers and pd today!   Ttyl......P



Good to hear!



my3princes said:


> Job update:  They "can't" offer me the job as I applied to the wrong posting even though it was accidental.  The good news in their opinion is that the posting that I could have and should have applied to was missing some information so they have to cancel that previous posting, and repost the correct one.  I can apply  when it opens if I like.  Of course so can anyone else and I could be blocked by a Vet.  I guess it's better than nothing, but still disappointing.



I hope it ends up working out for you!



jillbur said:


> QOTD Tuesday
> 
> Today's movie is Up
> 
> Carl was determined to make it to Paradise Falls and had a plan to get there. What is your weight loss plan? Do you do Weight Wacthers, Jenny Craig, Atkins, the Dukan diet, or count calories? Explain your plan (so others can learn what your plan is about) and why it works for you.



My current plan is to use MyFitnessPal to count calories and to get in cardio every day (at least 30 mins) and some weights 3 times a week (still working on this part).  Mainly, I need to stop eating the junk that I know better than to eat.



jillbur said:


> QOTD Wednesday
> 
> Today's movie is Aladdin
> 
> Genie grants you three wishes! But, there are rules:
> 
> 1. You can not change the past.
> 2. One wish has to be used on yourself.
> 3. One wish has to be used on your friends and/or family.
> 4. One wish can be used for anything.
> 
> What do you wish for?



1.  I wish for all my student loans to be paid off.
2.  I wish I could move back to Texas to be closer to my friends and family.
3.  I wish all my family could come together for a vacation soon.


----------



## Mary•Poppins

Hi all my Donald Friends! ... I am doing a drive-by post ...

Sorry I haven't been on here lately.  I have been thinking of you all and sending some "weight-loss thoughts". 

Work, family and collecting ads for the musical is consuming my life right now.

Just trying to stay on track.  I have been good at exercising, but not too good at tracking my food and it has caught up with me.  I am trying to get back on the wagon.  

I am going to try to catch up this weekend.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## belledreamer

FINALLY!!  A pound has been lost and I've reached ONE-derland!  

Guess MyFitnessPal and the gym are paying off.  Hopefully this will finally get me out of my rut.  Didn't get a chance to have my personal training session yet due to technical difficulties on their end, but we were able to reschedule and I'm super excited.  I've only done the treadmill and exercise bike so far so it'll be nice to learn some other exercises. 

Was fairly sore in my legs this evening (since I had gone to the gym the day before) but decided to go again today.  Thighs are REALLY sore now, but I'm still glad that I went.  I'm also getting faster on the treadmill too; trying to get up to that 16 minute mile pace for the Princess!  Still got a little ways to go, but I'm getting faster.

Who knows?  Maybe by next year, I'll try the half...


----------



## ChelleyB

JacksLilWench said:


> Hmmm...
> 1) I wish to be accepted into nursing and anesthesia school.
> 2) I wish for my friend Janee to get her foosball table (she really wants one!)
> 3) I wish for warm weather on my trip next month



I hope you are accepted into the school, too!! 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Pretty good eating yesterday and today but I still don't get enough water in....really need to fix that somehow.  I skipped the gym last night since my cough has seemed to return   I will be skipping tonight as well since I have my cooking class...Flavors of Calabria!  I'm eating very few points today in anticipation and have saved all my 49 WW flex points just in case.  Tomorrow it is back to the gym where I belong!



How was the cooking class?  That sounded like a lot of fun.  And good work saving up so many points 



pjlla said:


> 1.  Magical tummy tuck!  I'm not particularly vain, but I hate this deflated spare tire I still have after two pregnancies and a near-90 lb. weight loss.  I can live with the droopy b**bs and  my legs are bearable.  And I actually may consider a facelift some day IRL.... but I can't ever foresee spending the $$ or taking the risk for a tummy tuck.
> 
> 2.  Financial freedom for life!!
> 
> 3.  Too tough to decide.  Do I go for something like world peace?  Or excellent and long-lasting health for loved ones??  Or permanent weight control for myself??  Selfish or unselfish?  Worldly or family oriented?
> .................................P



90lbs!!!  That's so awesome!!  (I'm a newbie, so I didn't know before)  Congratulations!   I'm sure your deflated spare tire looks a whole lot better than my fully pumped up one 

I completely agree with #2 - that's my wish as well



::Snow_White:: said:


> 1. I wish that my college years are a blast and that I can get a great designing/photography job that I will love. (Preferably with Disney!)
> 2. I wish that my family would be financially stable for the rest of their lives so that we could move Florida and my brother could attend any college he wanted to.
> 3. Hmm. Tough one. I wish that all food had no calories.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions!
> 
> ---
> Only did 2.5 out of 4 miles last night. My hips, knees, everything seemed to hurt and I was just tired. I figure I've been going hard for the past month and stayed on track that I can chill out for a bit this week until I get my mojo back. Have some crosstraining tonight that will be good.
> 
> Had an interview for our honor society last night! My friends and I find out within a week whether we get in or not. They asked me about my role model and I went with Walt Disney. It's kind of hard to explain to people about a Disney addiction like ours. I think they think I'm crazy.



That would be so sweet to be a photographer at Disney!  Cool wish   for the honor society



belledreamer said:


> 'For Me Wish' : I wish that I could find my true love...  (And if he could remind me of Clark Kent, that wouldn't hurt either...  )
> 
> 'Friends and Family Wish' : I wish that my family and friends would all be around for a long time.
> 
> 'Anything Wish' : I wish that a bunch of us from Team Donald would be able to do a DISmeet next year and run the Princess 1/2 together!



Clark Kent - love it!  I also like your Anything Wish.  All the Team Donalds that run, my hat goes off to you!  I'm impressed with your endurance - I don't think I could ever do that.  But I'll come to cheer you all on 



pjlla said:


> Got an email from DD about 6:45 pm. They arrived safely in CR and are settled into tonight's hotel. Already talking about amazing sights and trying new foods at the local market! Thanks for all your prayers and pd today!   Ttyl......P



Wonderful!!!  Hope she has a very blessed time!



my3princes said:


> Job update:  They "can't" offer me the job as I applied to the wrong posting even though it was accidental.  The good news in their opinion is that the posting that I could have and should have applied to was missing some information so they have to cancel that previous posting, and repost the correct one.  I can apply  when it opens if I like.  Of course so can anyone else and I could be blocked by a Vet.  I guess it's better than nothing, but still disappointing.



Even more pixie dust being sent your way!  I'm so sorry that things went so crazy with the job.  Hoping for the best outcome for you!!



Leitadala said:


> 1.  I wish for all my student loans to be paid off.
> 2.  I wish I could move back to Texas to be closer to my friends and family.
> 3.  I wish all my family could come together for a vacation soon.



It sounds like you are very close to your family and friends.  It must be hard sometimes to be away :/  I hope a family vacation happens soon for you - sounds wonderful!



jillbur said:


> QOTD Wednesday
> 
> Today's movie is Aladdin
> 
> Genie grants you three wishes! But, there are rules:
> 
> 1. You can not change the past.
> 2. One wish has to be used on yourself.
> 3. One wish has to be used on your friends and/or family.
> 4. One wish can be used for anything.
> 
> What do you wish for?




1.) I wish that I could teleport anytime to anyplace I wanted to see my family that lives in Canada.
2.) I wish for financial freedom for my husband so he could enjoy some down time, instead of working so hard all the time.
3.) I wish that we could give our daughter the royal treatment at Disney

Had a pretty good day.  Tomorrow, I am going to Cheesecake Factory for appetizers and desserts with a bunch of ladies from church.  Still trying to figure out how to work that into my diet..... maybe some "healthy" apps and a few bites of dessert.  And lots of water to drink.


----------



## ChelleyB

belledreamer said:


> FINALLY!!  A pound has been lost and I've reached ONE-derland!



  Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## mikamah

pjlla said:


> Got an email from DD about 6:45 pm. They arrived safely in CR and are settled into tonight's hotel. Already talking about amazing sights and trying new foods at the local market! Thanks for all your prayers and pd today!   Ttyl......P



So glad to hear she is there safe and sound, and sounds like she's ready to have the time of her life.  My niece did the France trip last year with school, and truly had an amazing time, so I hope dd does the same.  And a hug for you, mama.  I'm glad things worked out well for dd.  

Good evening, Donalds!

I took a little side trip out of the wagon big time, but I'm slinking back in, and planning to stay there, and will be back to catch up with you all tomorrow.  I'm off to bed now, and will be thinking about my wishes. 

*Belledreamer!!*-Whoo hoo!!  Congratulations on reaching ONE-derland!!!!  I am so happy for you, and though I've slid away from it a little this week, I hope to join you soon!!  

Hope all is well with everyone.  Sleep tight!


----------



## DisNorth

belledreamer said:


> FINALLY!!  A pound has been lost and I've reached ONE-derland!
> 
> Guess MyFitnessPal and the gym are paying off.  Hopefully this will finally get me out of my rut.  Didn't get a chance to have my personal training session yet due to technical difficulties on their end, but we were able to reschedule and I'm super excited.  I've only done the treadmill and exercise bike so far so it'll be nice to learn some other exercises.
> 
> Was fairly sore in my legs this evening (since I had gone to the gym the day before) but decided to go again today.  Thighs are REALLY sore now, but I'm still glad that I went.  I'm also getting faster on the treadmill too; trying to get up to that 16 minute mile pace for the Princess!  Still got a little ways to go, but I'm getting faster.
> 
> Who knows?  Maybe by next year, I'll try the half...



Onederland way to go. And good luck on your training for the princess!


----------



## donac

Good Thursday morning everyone.   We are almost to the weekend. 

I just looked at the clock and I only have a few minutes. 

Pam I am glad that she got there safe.  More PD coming for a great trip. 

belledreamer Congrats on Onderland. 

ChelleyB  Cheesecake Factory would be hard.   I agree on the healthy appetizer and share a dessert.  We have one but it is at the mall on the other side of the county.  

Kathy It has not been a great week for me but I getting there. 

MaryPoppins  glad to see you back.  I am working on costumes for the local high school.  That is where I will be for the next 2 weeks.  

Deb I hope the new job works out for you.  I hate red tape. 

Hi to anyone I missed this morning. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  TGIT, it's my last work day this week and I am so ready for this week to end.  Too much stress.  I managed to sleep from 10 PM - 1:20 AM, but that was about it.  I think i dozed a bit after that, but I feel exhausted now.  This should be a fun filled day...not.


----------



## jillbur

Ugh! I never made it back on the dis last night. I fell aleep so early (8:30). Sorry for being a neglectful coach! I am going to post the QOTD and I will have to catch up and reply later. I will be back


----------



## jillbur

QOTD Thursday

Today's movie is Toy Story

You've got a friend in me! How do you prefer to exercise? Do you work out with a friend or group, or do you prefer to exercise alone? Why?


----------



## pjlla

my3princes said:


> Job update:  They "can't" offer me the job as I applied to the wrong posting even though it was accidental.  The good news in their opinion is that the posting that I could have and should have applied to was missing some information so they have to cancel that previous posting, and repost the correct one.  I can apply  when it opens if I like.  Of course so can anyone else and I could be blocked by a Vet.  I guess it's better than nothing, but still disappointing.



What a bunch of BS!!  I hope that they are just holding onto the idea that they have to repost the job through the "right" channels and then will offer it to you again.   Prayers continuing.



belledreamer said:


> FINALLY!!  A pound has been lost and I've reached ONE-derland!
> 
> Guess MyFitnessPal and the gym are paying off.  Hopefully this will finally get me out of my rut.  Didn't get a chance to have my personal training session yet due to technical difficulties on their end, but we were able to reschedule and I'm super excited.  I've only done the treadmill and exercise bike so far so it'll be nice to learn some other exercises.
> 
> Was fairly sore in my legs this evening (since I had gone to the gym the day before) but decided to go again today.  Thighs are REALLY sore now, but I'm still glad that I went.  I'm also getting faster on the treadmill too; trying to get up to that 16 minute mile pace for the Princess!  Still got a little ways to go, but I'm getting faster.
> 
> Who knows?  Maybe by next year, I'll try the half...



Welcome to ONE-derland!  Please stay!  It's a nice place!!!   



ChelleyB said:


> 90lbs!!!  That's so awesome!!  (I'm a newbie, so I didn't know before)  Congratulations!   I'm sure your deflated spare tire looks a whole lot better than my fully pumped up one
> 
> Thanks for your kind words.  I recently read about someone who didn't want to have any kind of surgery on her extra belly skin.... she always wanted it there as a reminder of how far she had come..... but I say NO WAY!   If I want a reminder I'll look at a picture!!  I'd love to stop having to "tuck in" the extra flesh!
> 
> Keep working at it and soon you can enjoy a "deflated" tire, just like me!
> 
> Had a pretty good day.  Tomorrow, I am going to Cheesecake Factory for appetizers and desserts with a bunch of ladies from church.  Still trying to figure out how to work that into my diet..... maybe some "healthy" apps and a few bites of dessert.  And lots of water to drink.  [/COLOR]



Glad we don't have any of those restaurants around here.  Since cheesecake is a definite favorite of mine, I think I'd have a hard time resisting!  Water and salad and more water and salad.... then you can have a tiny dessert!  



mikamah said:


> So glad to hear she is there safe and sound, and sounds like she's ready to have the time of her life.  My niece did the France trip last year with school, and truly had an amazing time, so I hope dd does the same.  And a hug for you, mama.  I'm glad things worked out well for dd.
> 
> Thanks for the hug.  I needed it.  I admit to some tears after hanging up the phone with her when she called from Miami yesterday.  I realized it would be the last time to hear her voice for 10 days.  But the severe lack of sleep wasn't helping.  Anyhow, she updated FB last night twice so I know she is having the time of her life and that makes me so happy!
> 
> Good evening, Donalds!
> 
> I took a little side trip out of the wagon big time, but I'm slinking back in, and planning to stay there, and will be back to catch up with you all tomorrow.  I'm off to bed now, and will be thinking about my wishes.
> 
> I'm still holding the place in the wagon right next to me for you!  Please come back and keep me company!!
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone.  Sleep tight!





donac said:


> Good Thursday morning everyone.   We are almost to the weekend.
> 
> I just looked at the clock and I only have a few minutes.
> 
> Pam I am glad that she got there safe.  More PD coming for a great trip.
> 
> Thanks!  I keep thinking of you and your DS going to Gambia!  Don't know how you do it!  But I know it is all part of the "letting-go" process.... but why does it have to be so darn tough!??
> 
> Hi to anyone I missed this morning.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Hope the costumes and such are moving along well.  



my3princes said:


> Good Morning.  TGIT, it's my last work day this week and I am so ready for this week to end.  Too much stress.  I managed to sleep from 10 PM - 1:20 AM, but that was about it.  I think i dozed a bit after that, but I feel exhausted now.  This should be a fun filled day...not.



Coffee and chocolate are my recommendations for today!  Coffee for the caffeine and chocolate for the mood/stress.  Plan something FUN for tomorrow so you have something to look forward to.... like maybe sleeping in!!



jillbur said:


> Ugh! I never made it back on the dis last night. I fell aleep so early (8:30). Sorry for being a neglectful coach! I am going to post the QOTD and I will have to catch up and reply later. I will be back



All good.... no worries!



jillbur said:


> QOTD Thursday
> 
> Today's movie is Toy Story
> 
> You've got a friend in me! How do you prefer to exercise? Do you work out with a friend or group, or do you prefer to exercise alone? Why?



I work out alone.  Sometimes DS will join me at the gym, but he hits a different machine.  I did a circuit training class about 2 years ago (??) at the Y with about 5 other women and a female trainer and I LOVED IT!  I loved the camaradery and the friendliness.  But the trainer left the Y and the other women followed her to her new location.  I couldn't really afford to do that, as we have to have a Y membership because of DD's swim.  And as much as I loved the trainer, I didn't see any sense in paying for other exercise classes.  

I need to make friends IRL!!  

***********************

Happy rainy THursday!!

DD was able to hit the internet cafe twice last night.  She got the email I sent earlier in the day and was able to send one back home.  Plus she updated FB twice. So nice to know they made it safely and that everything is good.  She sounded SO excited in her FB post..... raving about the amazing foods and sights.  Hope she slept well last night.... I'm sure they were all exhausted.

Nothing on the schedule much here today.  They called me to work, but I declined as I had a headache during the night from lack of sleep and I am suffering a bit of headache hangover this morning.  And I'm feeling just generally lazy today!

Off to enjoy a cup of coffee and fold some laundry while I watch trash tv!  TTYL.....................P


----------



## pjlla

Okay..... finished watching my trash tv show (Face Off) and don't have anything to fold yet.  Apparently I was caught up .... Don't want that to happen    so I've got a load in the washer and a load in the dryer.  I may hang this second load out today, as the rain has stopped and it is supposed to be near 50 today!!  

Breakfast was really yummy!  Breakfast burrito made with an egg white patty, sauteed red bell peppers and onions (and sauteed extra for tonight's dinner), a shmear of Laughing Cow-type cheese on a whole wheat/high fiber tortilla.  Mid-morning snack with be a mixed fruit bowl I made earlier today.

I have a few computer-related tasks I should do, so off to get those done.  Waiting for DH to rise so I can make the bed and use the TM.  He is, I'm sure, catching up on the zzzz's we missed yesterday.  

Just realizing that I am nearly out of eggs.... not good, considering tonight's dinner is "Garden egg pie" (kind of like a low fat crustless quiche)~!  Hoping the egg guy has his cooler out today (I try to buy local organic eggs here in town whenever I can).  Otherwise it will be "farm factory" eggs from the convenience store..... ick.    Oooh.... got an idea.  I will send a FB message to a friend who has chickens.  I get eggs from her occasionally.  Fingers crossed.  

Off to update my FONTS folder.  I use a lot of different fonts in my scrapbooking and I keep a binder of samples.... but we lost a bunch of fonts when we changed CPUs a while ago and I never updated my binder.  Sounds like good busy work for this morning.

TTYL....................P


----------



## DisNorth

jillbur said:


> QOTD Thursday
> 
> Today's movie is Toy Story
> 
> You've got a friend in me! How do you prefer to exercise? Do you work out with a friend or group, or do you prefer to exercise alone? Why?


I would love to have a gym buddy that was motivating and would get me too go even when I didn't feel like it. But instead I have a couple friends that want to go to the gym with me but are not very motivated. 
Last night one was suppose to come, we kept texting but she was waiting for her son to come home. Finally I had to go by myself, but it was 10pm by then. So late! Tired this morning.


----------



## mikamah

jillbur said:


> QOTD Thursday
> 
> Today's movie is Toy Story
> 
> You've got a friend in me! How do you prefer to exercise? Do you work out with a friend or group, or do you prefer to exercise alone? Why?


My newest exercise buddy is my dog, Poko.  Really if it wasn't for her I would not be able to say I have exercised consistently for the past 3 month.  Before I had her, I usually liked to go on my own, just for the time factor, and not having to wait for someone, but when I was training for the princess last year, a friend of mine would run with me, and I really did enjoy that, and the bonus was ds would stay with her husband and kids.  Once in a while, a friend of mine from work and I reminisce about going to the gym in the mornings after working nights when we were younger.  We could hardly move sometimes we were so tired, but we'd still go. 



jillbur said:


> QOTD Monday
> 
> Today's movie is Beauty and the Beast
> 
> We all know Belle loved to read. What is the last health related book/article you read and can you share anything you learned?


I borrowed the book, Skinny Bltch from my niece, and I started it but didn't finish it.  It was about eating clean and nonprocessed, and I guess I got to the part about not ever drinking alcohol, and realized this wasn't for me.  I definitely am not an all or nothing person, but from what I read the book was kind of a tough love approach and seemed like they expect you to stay away from everything.  I believe any thing is ok in moderation.  And moderation seems to be my issue of late.



DisNorth said:


> Hello! Im new to team Donald. I look forward to meeting you all as we lose!  I have quite a few pages to catch up on but wanted to say hi first.
> 
> My name's Tracy and Im 29 years old. I have been over weight all my life. I have a lot to lose, about 140 lbs! So I hope this challenge will help me stay on track.
> 
> I've been reading Jeff Galloway's website, thinking I might order his book. I'm trying to get into running. This week will be my first week of his 5K plan. It's a 15 week plan, which works out great because in about 17 weeks is our local 5k that I hope to run in.  After that I hope to move on to the half marathon plan. I want to run the Tinkerbelle half in Jan 2013!


Welcome Tracey!  This is such an amazing group of supportive and inspirational folks here.  The Tinkerbelle half will be amazing, and Jeff Galloway has a fantastic program.  I did the princess half last year, after run/walking for about a year, and it can definitely be done.  Good luck with the running, and if you have any questions, there's lots of runners and run/walkers around here.  The best piece of advice someone gave me when I started, was if I couldn't breath, then slow down.  Even if my running was as slow as when I walked, if definitely helped build up the endurance by not having that "i'm going to die" feeling.  And the second piece of advice, was to stretch after running.  I think that made a big difference in how I'd feel the rest of the day.  Not that you asked for advice, but just wanted to share.  Good luck.



JacksLilWench said:


> I read a really interesting article lately.  A study was done about weight loss recently, and it blew my mind- the study had two groups.  Both groups were restricted to the same amount of calories and physical activity a day, but the variable group was told to eat dessert with a healthy breakfast (ie, egg whites and toast with a piece of fruit, and then a brownie)  The control group was given just a typical b/l/d meal plan.  The variable group (over a 32-week period) lost 40LBS more than the control group AND kept it off!!!  The researchers came to three conclusions about all this craziness:
> 1) Eating something sweet and sugary that early in the day spikes your metabolism,
> 2) It works because you have all day to burn off whatever sweet treat you just ate,
> 3) And it takes care of your sugar craving for the day.
> 
> I tried it last week for a few days and I swear it works.  I would have a healthy breakfast (scrambled egg, whole wheat English muffin, coffee, piece of fruit, and a Pop-Tart) and I didn't want sugar for the rest of the day!  I will totally be trying it again this week, and letting you all know what the results are.  My current weight is 184, and I want to be at 182.75 next time I weigh in.


mmmm what kind of poptart? Brown sugar cinnamon?  At ww once they mentioned if you eat 3 pieces of fruit before 1 pm, the natural sugar will help to curb your cravings for sugar in the evening.  Sounds like a similar principal.  I never did try it, but I like the poptart idea.   Ok self, you're back in the wagon, get the poptart out of your mind.



dvccruiser76 said:


> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 7?
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 7 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 0.60% - MoonFaerie
> #9 - 0.63% - pooh2001
> #8 - 0.65% - luvpoohandcompany
> #7 - 0.73% - shellebelle76
> #6 - 0.74% - ougrad86
> #5 - 0.98% - vitfamily
> #4 - 1.19% - D73
> #3 - TIE - 1.40% - akhaloha & ::Snow White::
> #2 - 1.42% - mackeysmom *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 7 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 2.76% - ChelleyB *
> 
> !


  Congratulations to everyone on the list, and to everyone working hard, hanging on by a thread, or sticking around and not giving up.  We can do this!!!!



donac said:


> Our summer trip is starting to come together.  I reserved a family suite at the All Star Music and made an ADR for SciFi for our first full day.  My sister emailed us last night and she made 2 ADR's for Italy and Canada.  I have always wanted to eat in Canada.  I am so excited for that.  All of these are for 1:30 or 2 so I have time to digest them before we go to bed.
> .


Whoo hoo!!  How exciting!  I was just talking to nancy about SciFi on the other thread, and remembering the delicious banana/rum/chocolate frozen drink I had there.  mmmmm.  But I couldn't remember what I ate.  Ds and I lucked out one trip and got adrs for Canada, and it was really good.  I needed to have that cheese soup and it did not dissappoint.  Happy planning!!  



jillbur said:


> QOTD Tuesday
> 
> Today's movie is Up
> 
> Carl was determined to make it to Paradise Falls and had a plan to get there. What is your weight loss plan? Do you do Weight Wacthers, Jenny Craig, Atkins, the Dukan diet, or count calories? Explain your plan (so others can learn what your plan is about) and why it works for you.


I love UP.  I reminded ds that on my birthday I choose all the tv we watch, and he said, you'll pick UP of course?  lol.  I have done ww many times, and know the points system pretty well, but this year, I am not keeping track of points, but my system is to track every bite.  When I track faithfully, I will lose.  The past 2 weeks the tracking has been sketchy, and it shows, but today I'm fresh in the wagon, and plan to stay there.  



jillbur said:


> QOTD Wednesday
> 
> Today's movie is Aladdin
> 
> Genie grants you three wishes! But, there are rules:
> 
> 1. You can not change the past.
> 2. One wish has to be used on yourself.
> 3. One wish has to be used on your friends and/or family.
> 4. One wish can be used for anything.
> 
> What do you wish for?


1) I wish that I will always know the right thing to say to ds as he grows up, especially during the tough teen years. 
2)I wish my family and friends health and happiness with freedom of worry.
3)I wish I could win the lottery and pay off all my friends and families mortgages, and take us all on an amazing 3 week disney vacation, a week at the contemporary, a weeks cruise, and then a week at the Beach Club.  mmmm, I dream about that.  



belledreamer said:


> 'Anything Wish' : I wish that a bunch of us from Team Donald would be able to do a DISmeet next year and run the Princess 1/2 together!!


I hope this wish comes true!!  I'm in!!!



donac said:


> Kathy It has not been a great week for me but I getting there.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


I feel like I"m getting there too.  We can do it, Dona.  



jillbur said:


> Ugh! I never made it back on the dis last night. I fell aleep so early (8:30). Sorry for being a neglectful coach! I am going to post the QOTD and I will have to catch up and reply later. I will be back


You have been a fantastic coach this week, Jill.   Thank you so much for all the fun questions and support. 



pjlla said:


> DD was able to hit the internet cafe twice last night.  She got the email I sent earlier in the day and was able to send one back home.  Plus she updated FB twice. So nice to know they made it safely and that everything is good.  She sounded SO excited in her FB post..... raving about the amazing foods and sights.  Hope she slept well last night.... I'm sure they were all exhausted.
> 
> Nothing on the schedule much here today.  They called me to work, but I declined as I had a headache during the night from lack of sleep and I am suffering a bit of headache hangover this morning.  And I'm feeling just generally lazy today!
> 
> Off to enjoy a cup of coffee and fold some laundry while I watch trash tv!  TTYL.....................P


I'm so glad dd is enjoying herself.  Isn't it amazing how you can see anyone whereever they are in the world.  I'm having a lazy day too.  I got cancelled today, and I had tomorrow off anyway with it being school vacation, so I have a 4 day weekend off!!!  I wish you were closer, you could come over for coffee.  Enjoy your quiet, relaxing day.  You deserve it.  Thanks for making room in the wagon again for me.  I feel like I"m back in to stay again.  I'm about to make a brocoli and cheese omelette.  I didn't mind the cauliflower for breakfast, but the brocolli seems more breakfasty to me.  

Good morning everyone!!

Once again, I'm starting fresh, and funny thing was, I stepped on the scale to see what damage I did this week with my out of control eating, and I was the same as friday.  I was shocked, but took it as a sign that I need to get back on track asap.  I have been getting the walks in, so that must make a bigger difference than I think.  And I guess candy and popcorn at the movies instead of lunch and candy and popcorn makes a little difference too. 

Hope you all have a wonderful thursday!!


----------



## jillbur

jillbur said:


> QOTD Wednesday
> 
> Today's movie is Aladdin
> 
> Genie grants you three wishes! But, there are rules:
> 
> 1. You can not change the past.
> 2. One wish has to be used on yourself.
> 3. One wish has to be used on your friends and/or family.
> 4. One wish can be used for anything.
> 
> What do you wish for?




Okay...didn't even answer my own qotd!

1. Financial freedom for the rest of my life.
2. I wish DH gets through school with great grades, low stress, graduates and finds a job right away!
3. To travel where ever I want, whenever I want!





::Snow_White:: said:


> 1. I wish that my college years are a blast and that I can get a great designing/photography job that I will love. (Preferably with Disney!)
> 2. I wish that my family would be financially stable for the rest of their lives so that we could move Florida and my brother could attend any college he wanted to.
> 3. Hmm. Tough one. I wish that all food had no calories.
> 
> Had an interview for our honor society last night! My friends and I find out within a week whether we get in or not. They asked me about my role model and I went with Walt Disney. It's kind of hard to explain to people about a Disney addiction like ours. I think they think I'm crazy.



Good luck with Honor Society! I'm sure your college years will be awesome and I hope you get a job with Disney, too. How cool would that be? Ah...no calories in food? That would rock!




happysummer said:


> 1. I wish to be rich.
> 2. Family and Friends to be rich.
> 3. An end to child abuse all over the world.







belledreamer said:


> 'For Me Wish' : I wish that I could find my true love...  (And if he could remind me of Clark Kent, that wouldn't hurt either...  )
> 
> 'Friends and Family Wish' : I wish that my family and friends would all be around for a long time.
> 
> 'Anything Wish' : I wish that a bunch of us from Team Donald would be able to do a DISmeet next year and run the Princess 1/2 together!



Your one true love will come along...and I hope he looks like Clark Kent for you! You know, your Princess half wish can come true. Many people on the wish board run and have meet ups. I hope I can meet you there!




pjlla said:


> Got an email from DD about 6:45 pm. They arrived safely in CR and are settled into tonight's hotel. Already talking about amazing sights and trying new foods at the local market! Thanks for all your prayers and pd today!   Ttyl......P



So glad she is enjoying herself already. This makes that whole fiasco with swimming seem so small now!



my3princes said:


> Job update:  They "can't" offer me the job as I applied to the wrong posting even though it was accidental.  The good news in their opinion is that the posting that I could have and should have applied to was missing some information so they have to cancel that previous posting, and repost the correct one.  I can apply  when it opens if I like.  Of course so can anyone else and I could be blocked by a Vet.  I guess it's better than nothing, but still disappointing.



Ugh! That sucks! I hope you reapply and get it again!



DisNorth said:


> 1)Financial freedom, something like the 'set for life lottery where you get $2000/week.
> 2)Health and happiness for all my friends and family - have grandparents in their 80s that I want to be around for a lot longer and a friend going through a difficult pregnancy.
> 3) World peace



 Good ones!



Leitadala said:


> It has talked about it a bit (I need to keep reading more).  People that have anxiety and OCD symptoms often have low serotonin.
> 
> 1.  I wish for all my student loans to be paid off.
> 2.  I wish I could move back to Texas to be closer to my friends and family.
> 3.  I wish all my family could come together for a vacation soon.



I may have a little anxiety, but nothing that really affects my day to day life.

You will love the day when you write your last check to your student loans. Celebrate on that day! Where at in Texas? We are headed to Austin this summer to visit relatives. In July. I'm trying to prepare for HOT! Fa,ily vacation are so much fun. I hope it comes together for you, too.




			
				MaryPoppins;44109632 said:
			
		

> Hi all my Donald Friends! ... I am doing a drive-by post ...
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on here lately.  I have been thinking of you all and sending some "weight-loss thoughts".
> 
> Work, family and collecting ads for the musical is consuming my life right now.
> 
> Just trying to stay on track.  I have been good at exercising, but not too good at tracking my food and it has caught up with me.  I am trying to get back on the wagon.
> 
> I am going to try to catch up this weekend.  Keep up the good work!



Nice to see you!




belledreamer said:


> FINALLY!!  A pound has been lost and I've reached ONE-derland!








ChelleyB said:


> 1.) I wish that I could teleport anytime to anyplace I wanted to see my family that lives in Canada.
> 2.) I wish for financial freedom for my husband so he could enjoy some down time, instead of working so hard all the time.
> 3.) I wish that we could give our daughter the royal treatment at Disney



Hmmm...they sound very similar to mine. Great minds think alike 



pjlla said:


> I work out alone.  Sometimes DS will join me at the gym, but he hits a different machine.  I did a circuit training class about 2 years ago (??) at the Y with about 5 other women and a female trainer and I LOVED IT!  I loved the camaradery and the friendliness.  But the trainer left the Y and the other women followed her to her new location.  I couldn't really afford to do that, as we have to have a Y membership because of DD's swim.  And as much as I loved the trainer, I didn't see any sense in paying for other exercise classes.
> 
> I need to make friends IRL!!
> 
> ***********************
> 
> Happy rainy THursday!!
> 
> DD was able to hit the internet cafe twice last night.  She got the email I sent earlier in the day and was able to send one back home.  Plus she updated FB twice. So nice to know they made it safely and that everything is good.  She sounded SO excited in her FB post..... raving about the amazing foods and sights.  Hope she slept well last night.... I'm sure they were all exhausted.



Glad DD is able to check in with you. I would be a mess of a mom if DSs were that far away and I had no communication. I am so happy she is happy!

I love the circuit training class I take and the girls in it. The trainer is leaving at the end of April. I hope they replace her with someone just as good since I bought a year membership on Black Friday and it doesn't expire until December! 




DisNorth said:


> I would love to have a gym buddy that was motivating and would get me too go even when I didn't feel like it. But instead I have a couple friends that want to go to the gym with me but are not very motivated.
> Last night one was suppose to come, we kept texting but she was waiting for her son to come home. Finally I had to go by myself, but it was 10pm by then. So late! Tired this morning.



Have you ever taken any classes at your gym. I was so scared to at first, but met a lot of very nice ladies. I take a circuit training class, yoga, and now spinning. The girls are so motivational!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

QOTD~I love taking classes with other girls at the gym. It is so motivational to say, "I have to be at the gym at 5:30 for class or Jan will wonder where I am." It's fun to chit chat and help each other out. However, when I run, I need to be by myself. I put on my ipod and run away. I used to try to run with my dog, but she messes up my pace and form, so I have to leave her behind now. I feel so bad when I am leaving and she is so excited, but i don't take her. I realized that it's just too hard to be serious at running with her around. So I guess I am a little mixture of both. 

I have to get going and type up some progress reports on students. I will be back on later!

Jill


----------



## pooh2001

2-23-12

Still at 157 pounds.
I am going to try special K bars as my snack each day.
90 calories. 

And as always drink more water - but it is winter where I live - cold water on a 30 degree day  , so maybe some hot tea, no sugar.


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> My newest exercise buddy is my dog, Poko.  Really if it wasn't for her I would not be able to say I have exercised consistently for the past 3 month.  Before I had her, I usually liked to go on my own, just for the time factor, and not having to wait for someone, but when I was training for the princess last year, a friend of mine would run with me, and I really did enjoy that, and the bonus was ds would stay with her husband and kids.  Once in a while, a friend of mine from work and I reminisce about going to the gym in the mornings after working nights when we were younger.  We could hardly move sometimes we were so tired, but we'd still go.
> 
> 
> I borrowed the book, Skinny Bltch from my niece, and I started it but didn't finish it.  It was about eating clean and nonprocessed, and I guess I got to the part about not ever drinking alcohol, and realized this wasn't for me.  I definitely am not an all or nothing person, but from what I read the book was kind of a tough love approach and seemed like they expect you to stay away from everything.  I believe any thing is ok in moderation.  And moderation seems to be my issue of late.
> 
> Welcome Tracey!  This is such an amazing group of supportive and inspirational folks here.  The Tinkerbelle half will be amazing, and Jeff Galloway has a fantastic program.  I did the princess half last year, after run/walking for about a year, and it can definitely be done.  Good luck with the running, and if you have any questions, there's lots of runners and run/walkers around here.  The best piece of advice someone gave me when I started, was if I couldn't breath, then slow down.  Even if my running was as slow as when I walked, if definitely helped build up the endurance by not having that "i'm going to die" feeling.  And the second piece of advice, was to stretch after running.  I think that made a big difference in how I'd feel the rest of the day.  Not that you asked for advice, but just wanted to share.  Good luck.
> 
> mmmm what kind of poptart? Brown sugar cinnamon?  At ww once they mentioned if you eat 3 pieces of fruit before 1 pm, the natural sugar will help to curb your cravings for sugar in the evening.  Sounds like a similar principal.  I never did try it, but I like the poptart idea.   Ok self, you're back in the wagon, get the poptart out of your mind.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone on the list, and to everyone working hard, hanging on by a thread, or sticking around and not giving up.  We can do this!!!!
> 
> Whoo hoo!!  How exciting!  I was just talking to nancy about SciFi on the other thread, and remembering the delicious banana/rum/chocolate frozen drink I had there.  mmmmm.  But I couldn't remember what I ate.  Ds and I lucked out one trip and got adrs for Canada, and it was really good.  I needed to have that cheese soup and it did not dissappoint.  Happy planning!!
> 
> I love UP.  I reminded ds that on my birthday I choose all the tv we watch, and he said, you'll pick UP of course?  lol.  I have done ww many times, and know the points system pretty well, but this year, I am not keeping track of points, but my system is to track every bite.  When I track faithfully, I will lose.  The past 2 weeks the tracking has been sketchy, and it shows, but today I'm fresh in the wagon, and plan to stay there.
> 
> 
> 1) I wish that I will always know the right thing to say to ds as he grows up, especially during the tough teen years.
> 2)I wish my family and friends health and happiness with freedom of worry.
> 3)I wish I could win the lottery and pay off all my friends and families mortgages, and take us all on an amazing 3 week disney vacation, a week at the contemporary, a weeks cruise, and then a week at the Beach Club.  mmmm, I dream about that.
> 
> I hope this wish comes true!!  I'm in!!!
> 
> I feel like I"m getting there too.  We can do it, Dona.
> 
> You have been a fantastic coach this week, Jill.   Thank you so much for all the fun questions and support.
> 
> I'm so glad dd is enjoying herself.  Isn't it amazing how you can see anyone whereever they are in the world.  I'm having a lazy day too.  I got cancelled today, and I had tomorrow off anyway with it being school vacation, so I have a 4 day weekend off!!!  I wish you were closer, you could come over for coffee.  Enjoy your quiet, relaxing day.  You deserve it.  Thanks for making room in the wagon again for me.  I feel like I"m back in to stay again.  I'm about to make a brocoli and cheese omelette.  I didn't mind the cauliflower for breakfast, but the brocolli seems more breakfasty to me.
> 
> Good morning everyone!!
> 
> Once again, I'm starting fresh, and funny thing was, I stepped on the scale to see what damage I did this week with my out of control eating, and I was the same as friday.  I was shocked, but took it as a sign that I need to get back on track asap.  I have been getting the walks in, so that must make a bigger difference than I think.  And I guess candy and popcorn at the movies instead of lunch and candy and popcorn makes a little difference too.
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful thursday!!



Thanks for thinking of DD. wish we had talked and arranged to have coffee today.

Praying for a small loss on the scale.....or at least a healthy maintain!   I'll be skipping lunch on Monday to fit movie popcorn in my day!

....................P


----------



## pjlla

jillbur said:


> Okay...didn't even answer my own qotd!
> 
> 1. Financial freedom for the rest of my life.
> 2. I wish DH gets through school with great grades, low stress, graduates and finds a job right away!
> 3. To travel where ever I want, whenever I want!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with Honor Society! I'm sure your college years will be awesome and I hope you get a job with Disney, too. How cool would that be? Ah...no calories in food? That would rock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your one true love will come along...and I hope he looks like Clark Kent for you! You know, your Princess half wish can come true. Many people on the wish board run and have meet ups. I hope I can meet you there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad she is enjoying herself already. This makes that whole fiasco with swimming seem so small now!
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh! That sucks! I hope you reapply and get it again!
> 
> 
> 
> Good ones!
> 
> 
> 
> I may have a little anxiety, but nothing that really affects my day to day life.
> 
> You will love the day when you write your last check to your student loans. Celebrate on that day! Where at in Texas? We are headed to Austin this summer to visit relatives. In July. I'm trying to prepare for HOT! Fa,ily vacation are so much fun. I hope it comes together for you, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...they sound very similar to mine. Great minds think alike
> 
> 
> 
> Glad DD is able to check in with you. I would be a mess of a mom if DSs were that far away and I had no communication. I am so happy she is happy!
> 
> I love the circuit training class I take and the girls in it. The trainer is leaving at the end of April. I hope they replace her with someone just as good since I bought a year membership on Black Friday and it doesn't expire until December!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever taken any classes at your gym. I was so scared to at first, but met a lot of very nice ladies. I take a circuit training class, yoga, and now spinning. The girls are so motivational!
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> QOTD~I love taking classes with other girls at the gym. It is so motivational to say, "I have to be at the gym at 5:30 for class or Jan will wonder where I am." It's fun to chit chat and help each other out. However, when I run, I need to be by myself. I put on my ipod and run away. I used to try to run with my dog, but she messes up my pace and form, so I have to leave her behind now. I feel so bad when I am leaving and she is so excited, but i don't take her. I realized that it's just too hard to be serious at running with her around. So I guess I am a little mixture of both.
> 
> I have to get going and type up some progress reports on students. I will be back on later!
> 
> Jill



You are SO right about the swim fiasco.....but I'm not sure DD is ready to agree with that.


The lack of communication is definitely the hardest part of this trip.....but it is such a growing opportunity for her (and her mom) .  Can't remind her to stay hydrated, put on her sunscreen, clean up after herself....all those normal "mom" things....she need to be a grown-up!

Envious of your workout friends!..............P


----------



## Leitadala

ChelleyB said:


> It sounds like you are very close to your family and friends.  It must be hard sometimes to be away :/  I hope a family vacation happens soon for you - sounds wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) I wish that I could teleport anytime to anyplace I wanted to see my family that lives in Canada.
> 2.) I wish for financial freedom for my husband so he could enjoy some down time, instead of working so hard all the time.
> 3.) I wish that we could give our daughter the royal treatment at Disney
> 
> Had a pretty good day.  Tomorrow, I am going to Cheesecake Factory for appetizers and desserts with a bunch of ladies from church.  Still trying to figure out how to work that into my diet..... maybe some "healthy" apps and a few bites of dessert.  And lots of water to drink.




Yes, my Husband is in the Military so we don't get to live by family and it's really hard.  It's part of why I love Disney so much - because of all the wonderful family vacations we've had there!

Where does your family live in Canada?  We're in Winnipeg now.  And Cheesecake Factory sounds so delicious (luckily there aren't any nearby me). Maybe that should be one of my rewards when I reach a certain weight loss... lol



jillbur said:


> You will love the day when you write your last check to your student loans. Celebrate on that day! Where at in Texas? We are headed to Austin this summer to visit relatives. In July. I'm trying to prepare for HOT! Fa,ily vacation are so much fun. I hope it comes together for you, too.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> QOTD~I love taking classes with other girls at the gym. It is so motivational to say, "I have to be at the gym at 5:30 for class or Jan will wonder where I am." It's fun to chit chat and help each other out. However, when I run, I need to be by myself. I put on my ipod and run away. I used to try to run with my dog, but she messes up my pace and form, so I have to leave her behind now. I feel so bad when I am leaving and she is so excited, but i don't take her. I realized that it's just too hard to be serious at running with her around. So I guess I am a little mixture of both.



I can't WAIT till they are all paid off someday!  I'm from a tiny town between Houston and Austin and I went to College in San Marcos (outside of Austin).  I LOVE Austin - have fun while you are there!  

I used to love going to work out at 6am with my coworkers.  It was great motivation to make sure I turn up.  Lately they haven't had the motivation to go though (I don't blame them, it's so hard to get out of bed in the cold winter mornings), maybe we'll be back on in the spring!



jillbur said:


> QOTD Thursday
> 
> Today's movie is Toy Story
> 
> You've got a friend in me! How do you prefer to exercise? Do you work out with a friend or group, or do you prefer to exercise alone? Why?



My favorite way to work out was when I used to have all the time in the world and worked out with my BFF.  We'd show up after work, chat in the locker room, chat on the treadmill or elliptical, and then chat while doing weights (legs one day, arms the other).  Compared to now, we weren't getting that intense of a workout, but at least we had motivation to show up every day and get it done!


----------



## my3princes

jillbur said:


> QOTD Thursday
> 
> Today's movie is Toy Story
> 
> You've got a friend in me! How do you prefer to exercise? Do you work out with a friend or group, or do you prefer to exercise alone? Why?



Truthfully I prefer housework or home improvement or splitting wood, etc.  Give me a task to do, no matter how hard or how long I will get it done, but ask me to exercise everyday and I fail. 



pjlla said:


> Okay..... finished watching my trash tv show (Face Off) and don't have anything to fold yet.  Apparently I was caught up .... Don't want that to happen    so I've got a load in the washer and a load in the dryer.  I may hang this second load out today, as the rain has stopped and it is supposed to be near 50 today!!
> 
> Breakfast was really yummy!  Breakfast burrito made with an egg white patty, sauteed red bell peppers and onions (and sauteed extra for tonight's dinner), a shmear of Laughing Cow-type cheese on a whole wheat/high fiber tortilla.  Mid-morning snack with be a mixed fruit bowl I made earlier today.
> 
> I have a few computer-related tasks I should do, so off to get those done.  Waiting for DH to rise so I can make the bed and use the TM.  He is, I'm sure, catching up on the zzzz's we missed yesterday.
> 
> Just realizing that I am nearly out of eggs.... not good, considering tonight's dinner is "Garden egg pie" (kind of like a low fat crustless quiche)~!  Hoping the egg guy has his cooler out today (I try to buy local organic eggs here in town whenever I can).  Otherwise it will be "farm factory" eggs from the convenience store..... ick.    Oooh.... got an idea.  I will send a FB message to a friend who has chickens.  I get eggs from her occasionally.  Fingers crossed.
> 
> Off to update my FONTS folder.  I use a lot of different fonts in my scrapbooking and I keep a binder of samples.... but we lost a bunch of fonts when we changed CPUs a while ago and I never updated my binder.  Sounds like good busy work for this morning.
> 
> TTYL....................P



We use fresh eggs too.  My DB and DSIL have a bunch of chickens and they live next door so there is usually a good supply.  I thought of you today when I drove by the UVAC.  It is the biggest meet of the year and there are cars everywhere.  They are parking them across the street from the VA hospital and I assume they are bussing them over.


----------



## mackeysmom

> QOTD Thursday
> 
> How do you prefer to exercise? Do you work out with a friend or group, or do you prefer to exercise alone? Why?



I prefer to work out alone.  When it is just me and my IPOD, I tend to lose track of time (in a good way!).

----------------------------------------------------------------------
I took my niece to see The Secret World of Arrietty today.  I stopped at 7-11 with the intention of picking up a bag of Pirate's Booty to bring into the movies, but found an individual bag (110 calories) of Special K chips and got those instead.  (I did steal a few of my niece's Twizzlers, but stayed away from the movie theatre popcorn. )

Tonight I played around with one of my late grandmother's recipes.  She used to make a spinach bread (for lack of a better word) with over a dozen eggs, almost two pounds of different cheeses, flour, bacon and a little spinach.  I re-tooled it with eggbeaters, a lot less cheese (and used reduced fat), reduced fat Bisquick, Canadian Bacon and a TON of spinach.   Instead of baking it in an 11X13 inch pan, I made it in cupcake tins and froze the extras.  Not as good as MamaDear (my grandmother) used to make, but pretty tasty.  

As some of you from the last challenge know, I am currently out of work.  I've been doing some freelance writing jobs, and was recently approved to be the local Weight Watchers Expert for Examiner.com.   It pays next to nothing, but it is something I can put on my resume.   I am really trying to get back on track - foodwise, because I don't want to be outed as a "fraud". 

If anybody is interested in checking out my "column" - here is the link to  my latest article:  http://******************/weight-wa...-of-these-weight-watchers-frozen-meals-review  .  If you'd like to subscribe, I plan on writing about one article a week so you won't be bombarded with email.

- Laura


----------



## ::Snow_White::

jillbur said:


> QOTD Thursday
> 
> Today's movie is Toy Story
> 
> You've got a friend in me! How do you prefer to exercise? Do you work out with a friend or group, or do you prefer to exercise alone? Why?



I perfer to exercise alone. I love blasting my ipod, plus I think I have these hilarious intimidating faces I make, especially while I'm boxing. 

I don't mind exercising with my friends, but for some reason I push myself harder when I'm alone because it's all about me.

----
Thanks for the wishes on the honor society! 

Well, today was the light at the end of the tunnel kind of day. This week I've been blah about exercise. Tuesday I had a 4 mile run in which I only did 2.5 and walked a lot. Everything hurt and I was frustrated, did some light workouts since. Today was another 4 mile run and I put my tennis shoes and was really nervous. 

I started with my 5 minute warmup walk, threw my sweatcloth (ew!) over the treadmill screen and started. I vowed that I wasn't going to look at time/miles/calories anything for as long as possible. I was just going to run, walk when needed. After running for what seemed quite awhile I started to walk and checked my miles (although I was certainly afraid I'd pull the rag off and see 2 miles left! )and I was at......3.9!!!  So you bet as soon as I saw that I turned the speed up and finished that baby! I feel absolutely amazing. What surprised me was that I didn't really have any troubles breathing, I got into a beat and just kept going without thinking about anything! That's almost 1/3 of a 1/2 marathon!

Sunday is a 6.5 mile run, so after some light exercise Friday and Saturday I think I can totally do that. And if I get that, I will be halfway there!!  My legs are a little sore and I'm really praying for a little loss tomorrow but today was enough of a victory for me! 

Hope you all had an AMAZING day!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hi team. I am hopeful and excited to weigh in this week. I think i will see a small loss if any but i feel like i did good this wk. I did lots of exercise since last friday. 2 hrs of zumba,  and 13 miles of running so even if theres not a big loss i still know i am doing my body good.

Qotd- i usually am a lone runner and i enjoy that. I get lost in my own world. I do enjoy zumba with the group though.

Good luck at weigh in tomorrow everyone. I hope i can reply more tomorrow.


----------



## pjlla

WoooooHooooo! Just got a phone call from DD! Not sure how it was managed exactly, but we were thrilled regardless. She is doing great and no one is sick or sunburned. Tomorrow they are visiting a volcano! 

Just happy to touch base with her...and so glad I sent her an email this morning on the off chance they might hit an Internet cafe!  

Just wanted to share that!  Now back to sleep! .......P


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Pamper Week

This week, there will be one thing for you to do each day. I will post it either the night before or early in the morning. There are no points to count. This is just to do some different things and even have some fun.

*Friday, 2/24: Have a source of calcium. A glass of milk or calcium-fortified OJ or a supplement, etc.*


----------



## donac

Good Friday morning everyone.  We made it through the week.  It is a rainy morning here in jersey.  At least we didn't get any rain.  I am really enjoying this winter.  We did have some snow but it was on a Sat and we have had no break in the school year like we have had the last couple of years.  It would be nice to get back our snow days but we have a new superintendent so I don't know if that will happen. 

I don't know where the morning went but I only have a couple of minutes to post some replies. 

Jill thanks for coaching this week.  I loved the themes each day. 



Pamela  That is great that you got a call from your daughter.  When ds went to Gambia the first time we just got an email from the advisor's wife to say they got there safely.  This time they stayed a couple of days in the capital so he found an internet cafe to email us a couple of times. 


Mackeysmom  Congrats on the new job even if it is small.  There was a report recently that people have a job are more likely to be hired by another company than one who is unemployed.

::Snow_White::  congrats on the run.  

Hi to everyone else. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## jillbur

Leitadala said:


> I can't WAIT till they are all paid off someday!  I'm from a tiny town between Houston and Austin and I went to College in San Marcos (outside of Austin).  I LOVE Austin - have fun while you are there!
> 
> I used to love going to work out at 6am with my coworkers.  It was great motivation to make sure I turn up.  Lately they haven't had the motivation to go though (I don't blame them, it's so hard to get out of bed in the cold winter mornings), maybe we'll be back on in the spring!
> 
> My favorite way to work out was when I used to have all the time in the world and worked out with my BFF.  We'd show up after work, chat in the locker room, chat on the treadmill or elliptical, and then chat while doing weights (legs one day, arms the other).  Compared to now, we weren't getting that intense of a workout, but at least we had motivation to show up every day and get it done!



Thanks! I am so worried about the heat and my pale kids from western PA lol. I want to take them to Sea World in San Antonio, but I don't think it will be much fun when it's 100+ degrees. I think we'll stick to water activities!

Cold winter mornings make it hard to get motivated. Hopefully, you'll get back in the grove with your coworkers! 



my3princes said:


> Truthfully I prefer housework or home improvement or splitting wood, etc.  Give me a task to do, no matter how hard or how long I will get it done, but ask me to exercise everyday and I fail.



Housework is totally exercise, especially splitting wood! I'd be so sore the next day!




mackeysmom said:


> I prefer to work out alone.  When it is just me and my IPOD, I tend to lose track of time (in a good way!).
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> I took my niece to see The Secret World of Arrietty today.  I stopped at 7-11 with the intention of picking up a bag of Pirate's Booty to bring into the movies, but found an individual bag (110 calories) of Special K chips and got those instead.  (I did steal a few of my niece's Twizzlers, but stayed away from the movie theatre popcorn. )
> 
> Tonight I played around with one of my late grandmother's recipes.  She used to make a spinach bread (for lack of a better word) with over a dozen eggs, almost two pounds of different cheeses, flour, bacon and a little spinach.  I re-tooled it with eggbeaters, a lot less cheese (and used reduced fat), reduced fat Bisquick, Canadian Bacon and a TON of spinach.   Instead of baking it in an 11X13 inch pan, I made it in cupcake tins and froze the extras.  Not as good as MamaDear (my grandmother) used to make, but pretty tasty.
> 
> As some of you from the last challenge know, I am currently out of work.  I've been doing some freelance writing jobs, and was recently approved to be the local Weight Watchers Expert for Examiner.com.   It pays next to nothing, but it is something I can put on my resume.   I am really trying to get back on track - foodwise, because I don't want to be outed as a "fraud".
> 
> If anybody is interested in checking out my "column" - here is the link to  my latest article:  http://******************/weight-wa...-of-these-weight-watchers-frozen-meals-review  .  If you'd like to subscribe, I plan on writing about one article a week so you won't be bombarded with email.
> 
> - Laura



My boys want to see The Secret World of Arrietty, too. How was it. You did great preplanning for the movie!

It sounds like you did a good job getting your grandmother's recipe a little healthier. And, it doesn't matter if you follow the exact same directions, nothing tastes as good as when grandma makes it!

Congrats on the column!




::Snow_White:: said:


> I perfer to exercise alone. I love blasting my ipod, plus I think I have these hilarious intimidating faces I make, especially while I'm boxing.
> 
> I don't mind exercising with my friends, but for some reason I push myself harder when I'm alone because it's all about me.
> 
> ----
> Thanks for the wishes on the honor society!
> 
> Well, today was the light at the end of the tunnel kind of day. This week I've been blah about exercise. Tuesday I had a 4 mile run in which I only did 2.5 and walked a lot. Everything hurt and I was frustrated, did some light workouts since. Today was another 4 mile run and I put my tennis shoes and was really nervous.
> 
> I started with my 5 minute warmup walk, threw my sweatcloth (ew!) over the treadmill screen and started. I vowed that I wasn't going to look at time/miles/calories anything for as long as possible. I was just going to run, walk when needed. After running for what seemed quite awhile I started to walk and checked my miles (although I was certainly afraid I'd pull the rag off and see 2 miles left! )and I was at......3.9!!!  So you bet as soon as I saw that I turned the speed up and finished that baby! I feel absolutely amazing. What surprised me was that I didn't really have any troubles breathing, I got into a beat and just kept going without thinking about anything! That's almost 1/3 of a 1/2 marathon!
> 
> Sunday is a 6.5 mile run, so after some light exercise Friday and Saturday I think I can totally do that. And if I get that, I will be halfway there!!  My legs are a little sore and I'm really praying for a little loss tomorrow but today was enough of a victory for me!
> 
> Hope you all had an AMAZING day!



I hate to see what I look like while exercise, too. Great...now I'll be looking in the mirrors more at the gym 

You are doing awesome with running. It makes me want to get out there again (I really haven't run since December). And 6.5 miles already? That's super!




mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi team. I am hopeful and excited to weigh in this week. I think i will see a small loss if any but i feel like i did good this wk. I did lots of exercise since last friday. 2 hrs of zumba,  and 13 miles of running so even if theres not a big loss i still know i am doing my body good.
> 
> Qotd- i usually am a lone runner and i enjoy that. I get lost in my own world. I do enjoy zumba with the group though.
> 
> Good luck at weigh in tomorrow everyone. I hope i can reply more tomorrow.



You did great with exercise this week (even if the scale doesn't show it, which gets so frustrating to me)!



pjlla said:


> WoooooHooooo! Just got a phone call from DD! Not sure how it was managed exactly, but we were thrilled regardless. She is doing great and no one is sick or sunburned. Tomorrow they are visiting a volcano!
> 
> Just happy to touch base with her...and so glad I sent her an email this morning on the off chance they might hit an Internet cafe!
> 
> Just wanted to share that!  Now back to sleep! .......P



Yay! Glad to got to talk to DD! It sounds like a great trip. What kind of group did she go with? Is it school or church?




donac said:


> Jill thanks for coaching this week.  I loved the themes each day.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Thanks and I hope you have a happy and healthy day also!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Well, DH was on the computer last night for school and I fell asleep on the couch around 9. So, I am trying to catch up from yesterday. DS5 was up half the night coughing, even though we gave him Delsym before bed. So, needless to say, I am exhausted. After work I plan on grocery shopping for the weekend and next week. I still need to finish my list, but I'll have time today during the school day. I have no plans this weekend, but may take my boys shopping for a new swimsuit for DS5. Swimming lessons start next week and his old suit is stretched out a bit. 

I am going to try to fit in exercise on Fridays. I hardly ever find time, but I think I can squeeze some in tonight. And, on Sunday too. I am usually so busy with church and household things (laundry, cleaning, getting ready for the school week) that I don't workout. So, this is my goal this weekend. 

I don't think I will be a loss this week, but that's ok. I have to find a way to stick to my calories better. I keep going over a bit. I was so hungry this week! I think I am going to try to cut out starchy carbs after lunch. Plus, I keep thinking I need to be down a little more before my trip in May with just DH. I want to be able to buy a new swim suit!!

Talk to you all later!

Jill


----------



## pjlla

my3princes said:


> Truthfully I prefer housework or home improvement or splitting wood, etc.  Give me a task to do, no matter how hard or how long I will get it done, but ask me to exercise everyday and I fail.
> 
> ME TOO!!!  I think it is because we are both "go-getters".... I hate "wasting" time just walking/running.  I'd much rather be getting something productive done.  I've always said if I could find a way to create electricity with my TM, I'd be unstoppable!
> 
> We use fresh eggs too.  My DB and DSIL have a bunch of chickens and they live next door so there is usually a good supply.  I thought of you today when I drove by the UVAC.  It is the biggest meet of the year and there are cars everywhere.  They are parking them across the street from the VA hospital and I assume they are bussing them over.



WOW... that would be a big meet.  When we are there for bigger meets, we often end up parked down in the lower field (unless we get there really early).  It is a pain in the winter because it isn't paved and it is very bumpy.  But to be parking across the street....

Egg guy never had eggs and my FB friend never got back to me.... so last night's egg pie never happened.  It ended up being leftover night, which was actually okay, since we had quite a few leftovers.  

We'd love to have our own chickens, but I really don't feel like we have the time to take proper care of them.



mackeysmom said:


> I prefer to work out alone.  When it is just me and my IPOD, I tend to lose track of time (in a good way!).
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> I took my niece to see The Secret World of Arrietty today.  I stopped at 7-11 with the intention of picking up a bag of Pirate's Booty to bring into the movies, but found an individual bag (110 calories) of Special K chips and got those instead.  (I did steal a few of my niece's Twizzlers, but stayed away from the movie theatre popcorn. )
> 
> GOOD JOB!  I absolutely CANNOT resist movie popcorn.
> 
> Tonight I played around with one of my late grandmother's recipes.  She used to make a spinach bread (for lack of a better word) with over a dozen eggs, almost two pounds of different cheeses, flour, bacon and a little spinach.  I re-tooled it with eggbeaters, a lot less cheese (and used reduced fat), reduced fat Bisquick, Canadian Bacon and a TON of spinach.   Instead of baking it in an 11X13 inch pan, I made it in cupcake tins and froze the extras.  Not as good as MamaDear (my grandmother) used to make, but pretty tasty.
> 
> Sounds good.... is it really a bread or more like a side dish??
> 
> As some of you from the last challenge know, I am currently out of work.  I've been doing some freelance writing jobs, and was recently approved to be the local Weight Watchers Expert for Examiner.com.   It pays next to nothing, but it is something I can put on my resume.   I am really trying to get back on track - foodwise, because I don't want to be outed as a "fraud".
> 
> If anybody is interested in checking out my "column" - here is the link to  my latest article:  http://******************/weight-wa...-of-these-weight-watchers-frozen-meals-review  .  If you'd like to subscribe, I plan on writing about one article a week so you won't be bombarded with email.
> 
> - Laura



I'm excited to have a new source to read about WW!!!  Thanks for sharing!!



::Snow_White:: said:


> I perfer to exercise alone. I love blasting my ipod, plus I think I have these hilarious intimidating faces I make, especially while I'm boxing.
> 
> I don't mind exercising with my friends, but for some reason I push myself harder when I'm alone because it's all about me.
> 
> ----
> Thanks for the wishes on the honor society!
> 
> Well, today was the light at the end of the tunnel kind of day. This week I've been blah about exercise. Tuesday I had a 4 mile run in which I only did 2.5 and walked a lot. Everything hurt and I was frustrated, did some light workouts since. Today was another 4 mile run and I put my tennis shoes and was really nervous.
> 
> I started with my 5 minute warmup walk, threw my sweatcloth (ew!) over the treadmill screen and started. I vowed that I wasn't going to look at time/miles/calories anything for as long as possible. I was just going to run, walk when needed. After running for what seemed quite awhile I started to walk and checked my miles (although I was certainly afraid I'd pull the rag off and see 2 miles left! )and I was at......3.9!!!  So you bet as soon as I saw that I turned the speed up and finished that baby! I feel absolutely amazing. What surprised me was that I didn't really have any troubles breathing, I got into a beat and just kept going without thinking about anything! That's almost 1/3 of a 1/2 marathon!
> 
> Sunday is a 6.5 mile run, so after some light exercise Friday and Saturday I think I can totally do that. And if I get that, I will be halfway there!!  My legs are a little sore and I'm really praying for a little loss tomorrow but today was enough of a victory for me!
> 
> Hope you all had an AMAZING day!



WOW!  Great job on the run.  I often try to cover the screen on the TM too.... otherwise I find I am constantly looking at it!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi team. I am hopeful and excited to weigh in this week. I think i will see a small loss if any but i feel like i did good this wk. I did lots of exercise since last friday. 2 hrs of zumba,  and 13 miles of running so even if theres not a big loss i still know i am doing my body good.
> 
> Qotd- i usually am a lone runner and i enjoy that. I get lost in my own world. I do enjoy zumba with the group though.
> 
> Good luck at weigh in tomorrow everyone. I hope i can reply more tomorrow.



You had a great exercise week!!



cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Pamper Week
> 
> This week, there will be one thing for you to do each day. I will post it either the night before or early in the morning. There are no points to count. This is just to do some different things and even have some fun.
> 
> *Friday, 2/24: Have a source of calcium. A glass of milk or calcium-fortified OJ or a supplement, etc.*



Well.... I was going to have yogurt for breakfast, but put the last of it in DS's smoothie this morning.  Guess my calcium/D supplement will have to fit the bill!



donac said:


> Good Friday morning everyone.  We made it through the week.  It is a rainy morning here in jersey.  At least we didn't get any rain.  I am really enjoying this winter.  We did have some snow but it was on a Sat and we have had no break in the school year like we have had the last couple of years.  It would be nice to get back our snow days but we have a new superintendent so I don't know if that will happen.
> 
> We didn't get rain OR snow!  They were predicting that we would get anywhere from 2-8 inches (depending on who you listened to) and that it would start between 4 and 6 am.... but as of right now, we got NADA!  Which is great from the viewpoint of shoveling and driving, but not great for the kids who were looking forward to a 2 hour delay!
> 
> Pamela  That is great that you got a call from your daughter.  When ds went to Gambia the first time we just got an email from the advisor's wife to say they got there safely.  This time they stayed a couple of days in the capital so he found an internet cafe to email us a couple of times.
> 
> We did get a phone call on day #1 through a phone tree of parents, just to let us know they arrived safely at their hotel.  But that was the only *promised* communication.
> 
> We were told that they would have access to an internet cafe a few times during the trip, but that NONE of their accomodations would have wi-fi and there would be NO phone access, except in dire emergencies  So part of me was THRILLED to hear her voice last night, but I did have a moment of panic!!
> The lodge they stayed at last night had wi-fi, so that was how she checked her email and emailed us back, updated FB, and sent a text (praise the LORD for her Ipod touch and cell phone!).  Then somehow, through a Magic Jack, she was able to call us!  We talked for about 10 minutes and it sounds like she is doing great.
> 
> I got ANOTHER text this morning before they left the lodge for the day.  They are going bird watching!  I hope she remembers to grab her binoculars!  They are at this lodge for about 3 days, so hopefully that will mean a bit more contact over the next few days.... but I'm okay if not.  She needs this time without us to do some growing up!!
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Praying that your day is happy and healthy as well.  It is your last day of school vacation, right??  Enjoy it and make the most of it!!

*************

Happy Friday morning friends!

My big news was communicating with DD, so I guess I'm all talked out!

No work again today, so it looks like I got a two week vacation!  WOOHOO!  

Scale did not reflect my hard work this week and I am super frustrated.  I have been pretty much in maintenance land for about 3 weeks now, which would be GREAT if I weren't trying to lose 5 pounds!!  

Time to shake things up again.  Not sure if that means changing workouts, changing foods, or what.  Need to do some reading/thinking about this.  

Laundry is caught up, so none of that today!!    With DD gone and no swim towels to wash, I definitely will have much less laundry over the next week!  I really should go grocery shopping, but honestly, I don't feel like it and I'm trying to figure out if I can skip it for another day.  But we have no bread (but we have tortillas and pita pockets), 2 eggs (which DH will have for breakfast), no salad mix (that is a bit of an emergency).  It seems like a trip to the store will be inevitable today.  

For some reason my energy level today seems very low.  Usually by now I am raring to go, but right now the thought of a cup of coffee and a nap on the couch seems great.... which definitely is NOT my norm.  Don't feel sick.... just tired.  Probably still catching up from the near all-nighter we pulled the day DD left.  Sucks getting old!

Still have to complete yesterday's FONTS task.... I got the binder caught up through "F".  I can't believe how many fonts I have (nearly 500) and how many good ones I lost when we changed computers!  

Then I'm going to order some photos through Walgreens.  I missed the sale (again), but have nearly NOTHING to scrapbook right now and I definitely will have some scrapping time next week.  

During vacation week DS will have a belated mini birthday party with his best friend.  Monday we will pick up his friend and they will go bowling and then we will go see SW in 3-D and then head home for pizza and dessert, Wii games,  and a sleepover.  Then Tuesday I will take them to play laser tag and out to Pizza Hut for the $5 lunch buffet.... yes, pizza AGAIN.  It is the absolute #1 favorite food of BOTH boys, so why not!??

Then Thursday I will take both boys to the mountain to use their free ski passes (DS snowboards and BF skis, but they often go together).  That will probably involve several hours of me sitting in the lodge trying to stay warm and trying to NOT snack!  I'll need to bring a busy project, like maybe a cross-stitch to keep my hands busy. 

Other than that my vacation week is pretty free with DD gone.  

Well... that couch is calling pretty loud!  Not sure how long I'll be able to ignore it!  But I WILL hit the TM when DH gets up.... I promise! 

Hope everyone has a FABULOUS FRIDAY!................P


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

*Good Morning Donalds!!*

My name is Karen and I will be coaching you this week!!  A great big *THANK YOU!* to Jill for being a wonderful coach this past week!

A little about me....I am 38 years old and a college counselor at an all-girls private school in Northern NJ.  I live with my BFF, Brian...and no we are not a couple but we fight like one...lol!  I'm still looking for my Prince Charming....so if you know one....lol!

I've struggle with my weight my entire life and it looks like I am finally taking control through this board and WW.  I was diagnosed with a gluten intolerance last May and have been struggling to get that under control as well (big thanks to Rose for her support!!)

Just some reminders....Get you weight in to Sue (DVCCRUISER76) and your HH in to CC (CCLOVESDIS) as soon as possible!  I know we are going to have a amazing week together!!

QOTD will be posted next....

Make great choices today and if you fell off, hope back on the wagon!!  It didn't take you overnight to put on the weight and it won't take you overnight to take it off!!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

*QOTD:  On this day in 1993 Beauty and the Beast won 5 Grammy awards for the title song.  What is your theme song....you know the one that you can't help singing when it comes on?  If you don't have one, think about what one best fits your personality and gets you moving!

Bonus QOTD: Did you have breakfast?  What did you have and did it fill you up?*

My current theme song is Good Feeling by Flo Rida...just gets me moving!!  My breakfast is Chobani Blood Orange Yogurt and a cup of coffee...it fills me up until 10:30 which is my snack time


----------



## pjlla

jillbur said:


> Yay! Glad to got to talk to DD! It sounds like a great trip. What kind of group did she go with? Is it school or church?
> 
> School trip.  She has been taking a before-school class every Tuesday morning for the whole school year.  They have to choose to either study the language and culture, or the eco-system.  Since DD is going to college for Marine Biology, the eco-system choice was a no-brainer.  She gets a half credit for the class/trip combined, which is great.  Most school trips don't get credit.
> 
> She had an opportunity a year ago to go on a mission trip with my DSIL and her boys to Guatemala.  They had done it before and said it was an amazing experience.....but this time around my brother wasn't going (so a bit more risk without an adult male companion along), and it would have involved missing about 10 days of school.  Even if she could have gotten an excused absence, the amount of school work missed would have been .  She really wanted to go, but could NOT miss all of that work.  It would be great if she could have another opportunity for a mission trip, but I don't see it happening senior year either.  oh well.
> 
> 
> Well, DH was on the computer last night for school and I fell asleep on the couch around 9. So, I am trying to catch up from yesterday. DS5 was up half the night coughing, even though we gave him Delsym before bed. So, needless to say, I am exhausted.
> 
> Coughing at night is the WORST!  DD tends to get a cough at the slightest stress to her immune system!  That was why I made sure to pack Dayquil and Nyquil!  No need to keep her roommates up all night if she starts coughing!  Sorry you are paying the price too!
> 
> After work I plan on grocery shopping for the weekend and next week. I still need to finish my list, but I'll have time today during the school day. I have no plans this weekend, but may take my boys shopping for a new swimsuit for DS5. Swimming lessons start next week and his old suit is stretched out a bit.
> 
> Old Navy had suits out already, if you are looking for board shorts.  I'm debating about planning my meals for next week... with school vacation, DS's party, etc, I'm thinking it may be a "play it by ear" type of week.  I need to check with DH to see what his schedule is like next week and then decide.  Can you do my grocery shopping???
> 
> I am going to try to fit in exercise on Fridays. I hardly ever find time, but I think I can squeeze some in tonight. And, on Sunday too. I am usually so busy with church and household things (laundry, cleaning, getting ready for the school week) that I don't workout. So, this is my goal this weekend.
> 
> My weekend workouts often get skipped too.... but I try to not skip more than one day.... so if I skip Friday, I make an extra effort to get in a workout on Saturday.  But between Fri and Sun, I often skip at least two of those days, especially during busy swim season.  No excuses for me this weekend though!  I WILL exercise today, Saturday, and Sunday!!
> 
> I don't think I will be a loss this week, but that's ok. I have to find a way to stick to my calories better. I keep going over a bit. I was so hungry this week! I think I am going to try to cut out starchy carbs after lunch. Plus, I keep thinking I need to be down a little more before my trip in May with just DH. I want to be able to buy a new swim suit!!
> 
> Talk to you all later!
> 
> Jill



Jill.....thanks for your great Disney-inspired questions this week!  DS was looking over my shoulder and wanted me to post an answer for him with the "three wishes" question!  

**********

First half of breakfast eaten.  When possible, I often try to break breakfast into two parts.... I eat the first within an hour of rising (well... I try to anyhow) and eat the second about 10 am.  That way I don't end up STARVING by noon.  And on those days when I rise really early (like 5 am or before), it allows me to eat right away when I'm hungry, but still have something to look forward to!  

Today's first half was one serving of FiberOne cereal, 1/4 C blueberries, 1/2 C almond milk... super low Points, but a combination I love.  Second half will be a toasted low carb pita with ??  maybe peanut butter, maybe almond butter, maybe LC cheese.... we'll see what I feel like about 9:30 am.  

TTYL..................................P


----------



## pjlla

rememberthemagic98 said:


> *good morning donalds!!*
> 
> my name is karen and i will be coaching you this week!!  A great big *thank you!* to jill for being a wonderful coach this past week!
> 
> A little about me....i am 38 years old and a college counselor at an all-girls private school in northern nj.  I live with my bff, brian...and no we are not a couple but we fight like one...lol!  I'm still looking for my prince charming....so if you know one....lol!
> 
> 
> Well.... I think that my ds is prince charming, but at 14 y/o, i imagine he is a bit young for you!!    But i've got several very handsome, smart, ambitious nephews!!
> 
> i've struggle with my weight my entire life and it looks like i am finally taking control through this board and ww.  I was diagnosed with a gluten intolerance last may and have been struggling to get that under control as well (big thanks to rose for her support!!)
> 
> glad you got some help!
> 
> just some reminders....get you weight in to sue (dvccruiser76) and your hh in to cc (cclovesdis) as soon as possible!  I know we are going to have a amazing week together!!
> 
> Qotd will be posted next....
> 
> Make great choices today and if you fell off, hope back on the wagon!!  It didn't take you overnight to put on the weight and it won't take you overnight to take it off!!



AMEN!!



rememberthemagic98 said:


> QOTD:  On this day in 1993 beauty and the beast won 5 grammy awards for the title song.  What is your theme song....you know the one that you can't help singing when it comes on?  If you don't have one, think about what one best fits your personality and gets you moving!
> 
> 
> Well.... I don't have a personal theme song that comes to mind immediately, but i have an "our" song with both of my kids.  My song with ds is "a bushel and a peck", from guys and dolls.  We both have it on our ipods and occasionally i will still sing it to him at bedtime.  He is getting a bit old for that, but still loves it (as long as no one is looking!).
> 
> My song with dd is "me and my shadow".... She is still a momma's-girl, but was absolutely stuck to me when she was younger!  I don't sing it to her much, cause it used to bother her, but she likes the idea of having an "our" song.
> 
> I'll think about coming up with a personal theme song..... Probably a disney song.  I'm thinking about a song from hercules primarily.... Can't remember the title..... I think it is "go the distance"..... Anyhow, that is my answer!
> 
> I have already *gone the distance* and taken off the 90 pounds.  Now i just need to *stay the course*!!
> 
> 
> bonus qotd: Did you have breakfast?  What did you have and did it fill you up?
> 
> I must have esp because i just posted about my breakfast!!  See my answer above!



STRANGEST THING..... when I posted this, every single letter was lower case!  I went back and edited a bit.... let's see how it looks now...........................P


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

donac said:


> Good Friday morning everyone.  We made it through the week.  It is a rainy morning here in jersey.  At least we didn't get any rain.  I am really enjoying this winter.  We did have some snow but it was on a Sat and we have had no break in the school year like we have had the last couple of years.  It would be nice to get back our snow days but we have a new superintendent so I don't know if that will happen.
> 
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


Good morning Dona!  Yup, I was hoping for at least one snow day just to break things up!  I hope the new super thinks about the sanity of the teachers!



jillbur said:


> Well, DH was on the computer last night for school and I fell asleep on the couch around 9. So, I am trying to catch up from yesterday. DS5 was up half the night coughing, even though we gave him Delsym before bed. So, needless to say, I am exhausted. After work I plan on grocery shopping for the weekend and next week. I still need to finish my list, but I'll have time today during the school day. I have no plans this weekend, but may take my boys shopping for a new swimsuit for DS5. Swimming lessons start next week and his old suit is stretched out a bit.
> 
> I am going to try to fit in exercise on Fridays. I hardly ever find time, but I think I can squeeze some in tonight. And, on Sunday too. I am usually so busy with church and household things (laundry, cleaning, getting ready for the school week) that I don't workout. So, this is my goal this weekend.
> 
> I don't think I will be a loss this week, but that's ok. I have to find a way to stick to my calories better. I keep going over a bit. I was so hungry this week! I think I am going to try to cut out starchy carbs after lunch. Plus, I keep thinking I need to be down a little more before my trip in May with just DH. I want to be able to buy a new swim suit!!
> 
> Talk to you all later!
> 
> Jill



I know what you mean about fitting in a workout!  Sometimes life just gets in the way of health!  I hope you are able to fit some in...even if it is just a walk!  I wish you all the best as you go swim suit shopping for both you an DS 



pjlla said:


> Happy Friday morning friends!
> 
> My big news was communicating with DD, so I guess I'm all talked out!
> 
> No work again today, so it looks like I got a two week vacation!  WOOHOO!
> 
> Scale did not reflect my hard work this week and I am super frustrated.  I have been pretty much in maintenance land for about 3 weeks now, which would be GREAT if I weren't trying to lose 5 pounds!!
> 
> Time to shake things up again.  Not sure if that means changing workouts, changing foods, or what.  Need to do some reading/thinking about this.
> 
> Laundry is caught up, so none of that today!!    With DD gone and no swim towels to wash, I definitely will have much less laundry over the next week!  I really should go grocery shopping, but honestly, I don't feel like it and I'm trying to figure out if I can skip it for another day.  But we have no bread (but we have tortillas and pita pockets), 2 eggs (which DH will have for breakfast), no salad mix (that is a bit of an emergency).  It seems like a trip to the store will be inevitable today.
> 
> For some reason my energy level today seems very low.  Usually by now I am raring to go, but right now the thought of a cup of coffee and a nap on the couch seems great.... which definitely is NOT my norm.  Don't feel sick.... just tired.  Probably still catching up from the near all-nighter we pulled the day DD left.  Sucks getting old!
> 
> Still have to complete yesterday's FONTS task.... I got the binder caught up through "F".  I can't believe how many fonts I have (nearly 500) and how many good ones I lost when we changed computers!
> 
> Then I'm going to order some photos through Walgreens.  I missed the sale (again), but have nearly NOTHING to scrapbook right now and I definitely will have some scrapping time next week.
> 
> During vacation week DS will have a belated mini birthday party with his best friend.  Monday we will pick up his friend and they will go bowling and then we will go see SW in 3-D and then head home for pizza and dessert, Wii games,  and a sleepover.  Then Tuesday I will take them to play laser tag and out to Pizza Hut for the $5 lunch buffet.... yes, pizza AGAIN.  It is the absolute #1 favorite food of BOTH boys, so why not!??
> 
> Then Thursday I will take both boys to the mountain to use their free ski passes (DS snowboards and BF skis, but they often go together).  That will probably involve several hours of me sitting in the lodge trying to stay warm and trying to NOT snack!  I'll need to bring a busy project, like maybe a cross-stitch to keep my hands busy.
> 
> Other than that my vacation week is pretty free with DD gone.
> 
> Well... that couch is calling pretty loud!  Not sure how long I'll be able to ignore it!  But I WILL hit the TM when DH gets up.... I promise!
> 
> Hope everyone has a FABULOUS FRIDAY!................P


Phew!  So glad you heard from DD!!  Your vacation week sounds super busy and super fun!!  Maybe a nap is in store for you today...sounds like you were running yourself to get DD out the door....

Wishing you a restful day and no snacking...lol


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

pjlla said:


> P, I looked at my post and it was in all lowercase too?  Strange!  I'm too lazy to go back and fix....lol!
> 
> Oh, and bring on the nephews!!!!  If any of them live in the NYC area it's a bonus   I think DS is a bit young for me
> 
> Great breakfast!!  Our great minds think alike since you and I posted at the same time!!
> 
> Enjoy your time on the TM!!


----------



## pjlla

Praise the Lord for technology!  Just had a text conversation with DD and she was somehow able to post a picture on the internet through her Ipod Touch!  It is an amazing picture of the view of the volcano from her eco-lodge!  

Look here..........

http://www.gii.me/c/-16F2LI?ak=a05gNrvNsg9ec6

......................P


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

pjlla said:


> Praise the Lord for technology!  Just had a text conversation with DD and she was somehow able to post a picture on the internet through her Ipod Touch!  It is an amazing picture of the view of the volcano from her eco-lodge!
> 
> Look here..........
> 
> http://www.gii.me/c/-16F2LI?ak=a05gNrvNsg9ec6
> 
> ......................P



Soooooo beautiful!!!  I am soooo jealous!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Beautiful photo of the volcano!!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> *QOTD:  On this day in 1993 Beauty and the Beast won 5 Grammy awards for the title song.  What is your theme song....you know the one that you can't help singing when it comes on?  If you don't have one, think about what one best fits your personality and gets you moving!
> 
> Bonus QOTD: Did you have breakfast?  What did you have and did it fill you up?*



My workout song is Go the Distance from Hercules! I listened to tons of music so I can't just pick one.

Bonus: I woke up late this morning so I poured myself some multi-grain cheerios and 2% milk right before I had to leave for school. I was fine until 11 and had some lunch!

---
Lost 2.8 lbs this week! Really surprised, looks like I'm not sabotaging myself as bad as I think I am!  Only 2.6 lbs and I'll have lost 10 since I started!


----------



## Scraggy

Well, I'm still here even though I don't post much.  I was hoping to be closer to 20 pounds lost by the end of Feb, but I'm not going to make it.

I had a hysterectomy on Wednesday.  It went great. I didn't have any type of pain meds afterward and was able to go home the same day in the late afternoon.  I have to heal. I'm sore.  I sleep a lot.  I can't exercise yet, but it's crazy how great I feel after having that done.  I haven't even had to take motrin or anything.  

I'm only at 11 pounds down instead of my goal of like 18 pounds down, but I hope after I heal, I'll be able to get back into walking and back to losing weight.


----------



## pjlla

::Snow_White:: said:


> ---
> Lost 2.8 lbs this week! Really surprised, looks like I'm not sabotaging myself as bad as I think I am!  Only 2.6 lbs and I'll have lost 10 since I started!



WOOHOO!  That is a great loss!!!



Scraggy said:


> Well, I'm still here even though I don't post much.  I was hoping to be closer to 20 pounds lost by the end of Feb, but I'm not going to make it.
> 
> I had a hysterectomy on Wednesday.  It went great. I didn't have any type of pain meds afterward and was able to go home the same day in the late afternoon.  I have to heal. I'm sore.  I sleep a lot.  I can't exercise yet, but it's crazy how great I feel after having that done.  I haven't even had to take motrin or anything.
> 
> I'm only at 11 pounds down instead of my goal of like 18 pounds down, but I hope after I heal, I'll be able to get back into walking and back to losing weight.



Oh wow!  Prayers for quick healing heading your way!!

************

Haven't been able to finish up my busy work project on the computer as DH has been on a conference call here in the office and I didn't want to disturb.  Did a quick grocery run to our "local" Mom and Pop grocer (22 miles round trip), so that I didn't have to go all the way to the big store.  Got the basics that we needed and will make due until probably Monday morning.  

Homemade applesauce is cooking on the stove for tonight's dinner.  Having salmon patties with green salad, mashed cauliflower, and applesauce.  Sounds yummy to me!

Got in a 15 minute power workout with weights.... skipping cardio as I do that almost every day.  Will plan to get in another 15 minutes before dinner.  

DS has decided to go to a dance tonight, so fingers crossed that DH will drive him! ......................P


----------



## belledreamer

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> *QOTD:  On this day in 1993 Beauty and the Beast won 5 Grammy awards for the title song.  What is your theme song....you know the one that you can't help singing when it comes on?  If you don't have one, think about what one best fits your personality and gets you moving!
> 
> Bonus QOTD: Did you have breakfast?  What did you have and did it fill you up?*



Oooh!  That a hard one!

If I had to pick a song for myself, it would have to be 'I Believe In You And Me' by Whitney Houston.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQGt6VNm_iQ&ob=av2e&noredirect=1

I was actually reintroduced to the song on the Weight Watchers commercial with Jennifer Hudson, rediscovered the original, and fell in love with it all over again.  

BONUS QOTD: I had a Fiber One Bar that was 120 calories.  Not my best breakfast but I had it kind of late in the morning and I didn't want to eat big before lunch.

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

Hormonal rant coming... 

Not having a good day today.  Gained... I can't believe I gained this week...  A month of maintaining and I gained... 

I know I really shouldn't be complaining since I know there are others who are having worse weight struggles than me and this is probably just TOM talking...but I've been working so hard at it, especially this week.  I got all my scheduled exercise in and then some, plus I tracked every calorie I ate.  The past three days I've actually made myself eat a spoonful of peanut butter or drink some 1% milk just to get my minimum 1,200 calories. Even today, I've logged in my meals (Fiber bar, Subway, baked pork chop with sweet potato) and am still over 300 calories short from my minimum calories...

Plus my gym consult had to be rescheduled for the 2nd time today (trainer needed to reschedule) and when I told DM about my weigh-in today, she mentioned that our scale is probably not accurate considering it's as old as me and there's about a 10 lb difference between the doctor's office scale and ours.  So even though our scale says 201, it's probably more like 207-210 which also means that my starting weight was probably more than I originally thought.

Totally not what I needed to hear today...  I guess mostly because it made me come to the realization of 'How did I let it get like this?' 

Now whether it's from a starting weight of 225 or 215, I still have lost 15lbs either way and I do take satisfaction in that.  My clothes fit better, the back fat is gone and I feel healthier.  And I'm still planning on going to the gym today as I originally scheduled.  (No drowning my sorrows in chocolate...  )  But it's just disappointing to think you've come so far and then find out you actually haven't...

I mean, I'm getting exercise, burning calories and eating healthy.  Why am I not losing anymore weight?

Rant over.  If you took the time to read this, I really appreciate it.


----------



## jillbur

pjlla said:


> Happy Friday morning friends!
> 
> Scale did not reflect my hard work this week and I am super frustrated.  I have been pretty much in maintenance land for about 3 weeks now, which would be GREAT if I weren't trying to lose 5 pounds!!
> 
> Time to shake things up again.  Not sure if that means changing workouts, changing foods, or what.  Need to do some reading/thinking about this.
> 
> During vacation week DS will have a belated mini birthday party with his best friend.  Monday we will pick up his friend and they will go bowling and then we will go see SW in 3-D and then head home for pizza and dessert, Wii games,  and a sleepover.  Then Tuesday I will take them to play laser tag and out to Pizza Hut for the $5 lunch buffet.... yes, pizza AGAIN.  It is the absolute #1 favorite food of BOTH boys, so why not!??
> 
> Then Thursday I will take both boys to the mountain to use their free ski passes (DS snowboards and BF skis, but they often go together).  That will probably involve several hours of me sitting in the lodge trying to stay warm and trying to NOT snack!  I'll need to bring a busy project, like maybe a cross-stitch to keep my hands busy.
> 
> Other than that my vacation week is pretty free with DD gone.
> 
> Well... that couch is calling pretty loud!  Not sure how long I'll be able to ignore it!  But I WILL hit the TM when DH gets up.... I promise!
> 
> Hope everyone has a FABULOUS FRIDAY!................P



I'm not losing right now either and I know I have to change my eating. I am going to sit down tonight after the boys go to bed and plan every meal and snack for the week AND stick to it. I think if I figure out the calories ahead of time I will be better and not go over as much.

DS's birthday celebration sounds like a ton of fun! I hope they have a good time!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> *Good Morning Donalds!!*
> 
> My name is Karen and I will be coaching you this week!!  A great big *THANK YOU!* to Jill for being a wonderful coach this past week!
> 
> A little about me....I am 38 years old and a college counselor at an all-girls private school in Northern NJ.  I live with my BFF, Brian...and no we are not a couple but we fight like one...lol!  I'm still looking for my Prince Charming....so if you know one....lol!
> 
> I've struggle with my weight my entire life and it looks like I am finally taking control through this board and WW.  I was diagnosed with a gluten intolerance last May and have been struggling to get that under control as well (big thanks to Rose for her support!!)
> 
> Just some reminders....Get you weight in to Sue (DVCCRUISER76) and your HH in to CC (CCLOVESDIS) as soon as possible!  I know we are going to have a amazing week together!!
> 
> QOTD will be posted next....
> 
> Make great choices today and if you fell off, hope back on the wagon!!  It didn't take you overnight to put on the weight and it won't take you overnight to take it off!!



Thanks Karen!




RemembertheMagic98 said:


> *QOTD:  On this day in 1993 Beauty and the Beast won 5 Grammy awards for the title song.  What is your theme song....you know the one that you can't help singing when it comes on?  If you don't have one, think about what one best fits your personality and gets you moving!
> 
> Bonus QOTD: Did you have breakfast?  What did you have and did it fill you up?*
> 
> My current theme song is Good Feeling by Flo Rida...just gets me moving!!  My breakfast is Chobani Blood Orange Yogurt and a cup of coffee...it fills me up until 10:30 which is my snack time




I really don't have a theme song, but I do have one that gets me moving. Don't laugh at me, but it's Livin la Vida Loca by Ricky Martin. I love singing along and when it comes on while I running, it gets me perked up and moving faster.

This is not a good day to ask about my breakfast. I typically have a bowl of Fiber One cereal and a hard boiled egg. Today I had a slice of leftover pizza! My sleep was so messed up since I was up half the night with a coughing DS, so I was pretty hungry and wanted something that would fill me up lol. So I picked a piece of thin crust cheese pizza froma local place ran by a family from Italy. So yummy! But, I know it wasn't very healthy.




pjlla said:


> Jill.....thanks for your great Disney-inspired questions this week!  DS was looking over my shoulder and wanted me to post an answer for him with the "three wishes" question!



Aw thanks! You should've put his answers. I would love to see how he would've answered. My boys would have said they wished for an Ipad, legos, and to go to WDW lol.



Scraggy said:


> Well, I'm still here even though I don't post much.  I was hoping to be closer to 20 pounds lost by the end of Feb, but I'm not going to make it.
> 
> I had a hysterectomy on Wednesday.  It went great. I didn't have any type of pain meds afterward and was able to go home the same day in the late afternoon.  I have to heal. I'm sore.  I sleep a lot.  I can't exercise yet, but it's crazy how great I feel after having that done.  I haven't even had to take motrin or anything.
> 
> I'm only at 11 pounds down instead of my goal of like 18 pounds down, but I hope after I heal, I'll be able to get back into walking and back to losing weight.



Hoping for a speedy recovery! It sounds like you're doing pretty good so far! And, 11 pounds is pretty great. I'm sure you'll be at 18 soon!




pjlla said:


> Haven't been able to finish up my busy work project on the computer as DH has been on a conference call here in the office and I didn't want to disturb.  Did a quick grocery run to our "local" Mom and Pop grocer (22 miles round trip), so that I didn't have to go all the way to the big store.  Got the basics that we needed and will make due until probably Monday morning.
> 
> Homemade applesauce is cooking on the stove for tonight's dinner.  Having salmon patties with green salad, mashed cauliflower, and applesauce.  Sounds yummy to me!
> 
> Got in a 15 minute power workout with weights.... skipping cardio as I do that almost every day.  Will plan to get in another 15 minutes before dinner.
> 
> DS has decided to go to a dance tonight, so fingers crossed that DH will drive him! ......................P



Your dinner sounds wonderful! Do you make your own salmon patties or buy them? I would love to have salmon patties and I think DSs would like them. But, I don't know if I should make them, buy them from the deli at the grocery store, or buy prepackaged. Do you have any advice? Do you have a recipe for the applesauce? I've always wanted to make my own, but never have. Sorry to be bothering you with all these food question 

Oh, and I would love to do your grocery shopping for you...if you only lived A LOT closer 



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

We are having crazy weather today. The winds are wicked and we lost power at work around 2 o'clock. No one else in the area lost power, so the power company said it was probably a wire that was pulled away from the building from the wind. I hope it gets restored since some of the kids live there (group home). They had already ordered pizza to be delivered since they couldn't cook dinner. The girls will like that!

We are also supposed to get some snow, but depending on who you listen to, it may be 2 inches or it may be 6 inches. Crazy PA winter!

I went grocery shopping and tried to get healthier snacks (carrots and broccolli,  bananas and grapes). But, I am going to figure out a full menu for myself tonight, so I may need to do another quick run to the store next week sometime. 

No plans tonight. I'm going to catch up on the computer since my internet wasn't working well at work. I have yoga in the morning, so hopefully the weather cooperates. I'll check back later. Have a great weekend!

Jill


----------



## my3princes

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> *QOTD:  On this day in 1993 Beauty and the Beast won 5 Grammy awards for the title song.  What is your theme song....you know the one that you can't help singing when it comes on?  If you don't have one, think about what one best fits your personality and gets you moving!
> 
> Bonus QOTD: Did you have breakfast?  What did you have and did it fill you up?*
> 
> My current theme song is Good Feeling by Flo Rida...just gets me moving!!  My breakfast is Chobani Blood Orange Yogurt and a cup of coffee...it fills me up until 10:30 which is my snack time



My theme song is Toes by the Zac Brown Band.  It just speaks to me and Chris too.

I had corn flakes this morning, but I probably haven't had cereal in 6+ months.  It didn't seem as filling as a vita muffin or fruit.



pjlla said:


> Praise the Lord for technology!  Just had a text conversation with DD and she was somehow able to post a picture on the internet through her Ipod Touch!  It is an amazing picture of the view of the volcano from her eco-lodge!
> 
> Look here..........
> 
> http://www.gii.me/c/-16F2LI?ak=a05gNrvNsg9ec6
> 
> ......................P



Amazing!!!



Scraggy said:


> Well, I'm still here even though I don't post much.  I was hoping to be closer to 20 pounds lost by the end of Feb, but I'm not going to make it.
> 
> I had a hysterectomy on Wednesday.  It went great. I didn't have any type of pain meds afterward and was able to go home the same day in the late afternoon.  I have to heal. I'm sore.  I sleep a lot.  I can't exercise yet, but it's crazy how great I feel after having that done.  I haven't even had to take motrin or anything.
> 
> I'm only at 11 pounds down instead of my goal of like 18 pounds down, but I hope after I heal, I'll be able to get back into walking and back to losing weight.



I hope you continue healing well.


----------



## trinaweena

It's been a crazy week to say the least.  Where to start?

Well I'm sure you are all sick of hearing about it by now, but yes my stomach is STILL bothering me.  I actually had to miss class on tuesday which is SUPER upsetting because i swore after I failed out of school because of skipping class that I would never skip another class, but i went to class and all my classmates told me i looked awful and i felt awful and i HAD to work so i went home.  It wasnt a huge deal, but it was frustrating.  I ended up calling the doctor and basically demanding that I be seen by the actual doctor not the nurse practictioner. The receptionist was quite snippy with me, and told me that he couldn't see me till April.  I asked her if i was just supposed to suffer until then and she was like well no, but you haven't gotten blood work (they never told me to) and stool sample.  So i'm getting that done tomorrow but i don't know if it will help or not, since i still cant see an actual doctor till april. The middle of april

I'm going to see my primary care doctor on wednesday to talk about anxiety issues.  Maybe that is the cause of these problems?  I honestly don't care what is causing it anymore, i just want it to stop.  I felt great this morning, ate breakfast and then started to feel sick midafternoon.  I've been cranky today anyways, worked at 7am, and didn't eat anything, plus it snowed so its just crappy weather wise.

We bought our bridesmaids dresses today and that was an ordeal.  My best friend, who is the bride, lives in tennessee so we are in charge of getting the dresses.  We were all allowed to get different styles just had to be the same color.  The maid of honor and i went shopping a few months ago and picked out the dresses and she was supposed to talk with the bride and the other bridesmaids and figure out what we were going to do.  Then a week ago i get a text from her asking if i got my dress.  um no, you never told me what was going on, if that was the dress i was supposed to get, what color, etc etc. 

So i told her no, and she was like i'm going friday to order mine (today) and i was like ok, well i will go with you.  Keep in mind I think she has talked to her sister and confirmed that these are the dresses she likes and what color we are supposed to order.  I don't even remember what dress i tried on! We get there and the bridal people are super unhelpful, asking us what style number we tried on and i'm just like, i have no idea you put that information in the computer you are supposed to know! Meanwhile the maid of honor is getting all pissy with me like "you dont even remember the dress??" and i was trying to communicate to her that she was supposed to take care of all of this, because she said she would and she just kept giving me an attitude, and when i said something about "well what does bridget want?" she made a comment like "bridget is in tennesse, she is leaving this up to us, because she can't be here" like im an idiot. No, i just didn't know if she had picked a specific color.

I suppose it didn't help that i was cranky and tired, and just woken up from a nap.  It was just not a great experience. Also the dress ended up costing me $200 that i dont have.  The one good thing was they took our measurements and mine were smaller than hers! Petty I know, but she's always had the perfect body and ALWAYS been the pretty one so that was a nice moment.  I ended up ordering the dress in a size 8, so i can't gain any wait till september! Which shouldn't be so hard since i'm still not eating.

To top everything off this week, the night before my spanish test which i was hugely unprepared for, we had an emergency trip to the vet.  On tuesday night my dog was fussing with her behind, licking at it and such, i didn't think anything of it and went to work.  I came home and checked it out and it looked like she had just pooped on herself, so i washed it and put her to bed.  The next morning i woke up and it looked like she had pooped on herself again, but she hadn't been outside so i knew something was up.  I went to school and made an appointment for the vet that afternoon.  My mom yelled at me and said i was being ridiculous and we didn't have the money but i brought her anyways.

I'm sure glad i did! Turns out (and sorry if this grosses anyone out) she had a ruptured anal gland.  Thankfully she did not be sedated and they were able to clean her up and she will be fine.  But she is really uncomofrtable and on medication and i just feel so bad for her! I'm so glad i caught it in time.

So that's my update.  I am severly slacking on homework today so i better get to it.  Everyone have a nice weekend!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

belledreamer said:


> Oooh!  That a hard one!
> 
> If I had to pick a song for myself, it would have to be 'I Believe In You And Me' by Whitney Houston.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQGt6VNm_iQ&ob=av2e&noredirect=1
> 
> I was actually reintroduced to the song on the Weight Watchers commercial with Jennifer Hudson, rediscovered the original, and fell in love with it all over again.
> 
> BONUS QOTD: I had a Fiber One Bar that was 120 calories.  Not my best breakfast but I had it kind of late in the morning and I didn't want to eat big before lunch.
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> Hormonal rant coming...
> 
> Not having a good day today.  Gained... I can't believe I gained this week...  A month of maintaining and I gained...
> 
> I know I really shouldn't be complaining since I know there are others who are having worse weight struggles than me and this is probably just TOM talking...but I've been working so hard at it, especially this week.  I got all my scheduled exercise in and then some, plus I tracked every calorie I ate.  The past three days I've actually made myself eat a spoonful of peanut butter or drink some 1% milk just to get my minimum 1,200 calories. Even today, I've logged in my meals (Fiber bar, Subway, baked pork chop with sweet potato) and am still over 300 calories short from my minimum calories...
> 
> Plus my gym consult had to be rescheduled for the 2nd time today (trainer needed to reschedule) and when I told DM about my weigh-in today, she mentioned that our scale is probably not accurate considering it's as old as me and there's about a 10 lb difference between the doctor's office scale and ours.  So even though our scale says 201, it's probably more like 207-210 which also means that my starting weight was probably more than I originally thought.
> 
> Totally not what I needed to hear today...  I guess mostly because it made me come to the realization of 'How did I let it get like this?'
> 
> Now whether it's from a starting weight of 225 or 215, I still have lost 15lbs either way and I do take satisfaction in that.  My clothes fit better, the back fat is gone and I feel healthier.  And I'm still planning on going to the gym today as I originally scheduled.  (No drowning my sorrows in chocolate...  )  But it's just disappointing to think you've come so far and then find out you actually haven't...
> 
> I mean, I'm getting exercise, burning calories and eating healthy.  Why am I not losing anymore weight?
> 
> Rant over.  If you took the time to read this, I really appreciate it.



 Hope everything starts to look up for you! Maybe we just fall into a rut sometimes and it takes time before we can get out. Don't have any real explanation for it, but keep working hard! 

---
My family and I are going out to eat this weekend so I've been checking out the restaurants to see what I could have and so I could track my meals.

 I cannot believe the amount of calories in some of these foods!! I used to have some delicious pasta at one of my favorite restaurants and found out today it was 1500 calories. I haven't had it in about a year but it really shocks you! I found an appetizer that was 2200 calories alone! What is in this food that makes it so many calories?! I can make a decent meal out of 300-400 calories at home but a veggie burger by itself is 550 calories at a restaurant? Ridiculous!

Luckily I found a couple salads and soups that were within a good range.  My family ordered pizza tonight. I had a plate of mixed vegetables with a veggie turkey burger and treated myself to 2 cinnamon sticks. Yummm!


----------



## mackeysmom

jillbur said:


> My boys want to see The Secret World of Arrietty, too. How was it?


  I enjoyed it!  It was my first experience with that type of Japanese animation - a departure from what I'm used to seeing from Disney, but it was lovely to look at.  The story was very sweet as well. 




pjlla said:


> I'm excited to have a new source to read about WW!!!  Thanks for sharing!!


   Thanks.  The most difficult part is coming up with ideas for the articles.  I do much better when I'm given a specific assignment - with this I have carte-blanche on topics.



> QOTD:  On this day in 1993 Beauty and the Beast won 5 Grammy awards for the title song.  What is your theme song....you know the one that you can't help singing when it comes on?  If you don't have one, think about what one best fits your personality and gets you moving!


  Copacabana by Barry Manilow.  I've been a huge fan since I was a kid and that song always gets me moving.  (And in my head, I substitute "Her name was Lola", with "Her name was Laura" )



> Bonus QOTD: Did you have breakfast?  What did you have and did it fill you up?


   High-fiber english muffin with a little bit of peanut butter on top and 1/2 banana.



Scraggy said:


> I had a hysterectomy on Wednesday.  It went great. I didn't have any type of pain meds afterward and was able to go home the same day in the late afternoon.  I have to heal. I'm sore.  I sleep a lot.  I can't exercise yet, but it's crazy how great I feel after having that done.  I haven't even had to take motrin or anything.


  I hope you continue to feel better. 

====================================================
Trying to be very good today and tomorrow.  On Sunday I'm seeing Sister Act on Broadway, and will be eating lunch at Tony DiNapoli's.  For those not familiar with the restaurant - it is delicious Italian food served family style.  The portions are huge and I want to save as many Points so I can indulge. 

- Laura


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

::Snow_White:: said:


> My workout song is Go the Distance from Hercules! I listened to tons of music so I can't just pick one.
> 
> Lost 2.8 lbs this week! Really surprised, looks like I'm not sabotaging myself as bad as I think I am!  Only 2.6 lbs and I'll have lost 10 since I started!


I love Go the Distance!!  Kayla, GREAT loss!!!  You are almost there!!



Scraggy said:


> Well, I'm still here even though I don't post much.  I was hoping to be closer to 20 pounds lost by the end of Feb, but I'm not going to make it.
> 
> I had a hysterectomy on Wednesday.  It went great. I didn't have any type of pain meds afterward and was able to go home the same day in the late afternoon.  I have to heal. I'm sore.  I sleep a lot.  I can't exercise yet, but it's crazy how great I feel after having that done.  I haven't even had to take motrin or anything.
> 
> I'm only at 11 pounds down instead of my goal of like 18 pounds down, but I hope after I heal, I'll be able to get back into walking and back to losing weight.


Elizabeth! Wow! Surgery and back on here so quickly   11 pounds is amazing!  Remember this is a journey!



pjlla said:


> Haven't been able to finish up my busy work project on the computer as DH has been on a conference call here in the office and I didn't want to disturb.  Did a quick grocery run to our "local" Mom and Pop grocer (22 miles round trip), so that I didn't have to go all the way to the big store.  Got the basics that we needed and will make due until probably Monday morning.
> 
> Homemade applesauce is cooking on the stove for tonight's dinner.  Having salmon patties with green salad, mashed cauliflower, and applesauce.  Sounds yummy to me!
> 
> Got in a 15 minute power workout with weights.... skipping cardio as I do that almost every day.  Will plan to get in another 15 minutes before dinner.
> 
> DS has decided to go to a dance tonight, so fingers crossed that DH will drive him! ......................P


Applesauce!  It must smell just divine! Hope DH is on pick up tonight 



belledreamer said:


> Oooh!  That a hard one!
> 
> If I had to pick a song for myself, it would have to be 'I Believe In You And Me' by Whitney Houston.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQGt6VNm_iQ&ob=av2e&noredirect=1
> 
> I was actually reintroduced to the song on the Weight Watchers commercial with Jennifer Hudson, rediscovered the original, and fell in love with it all over again.
> 
> BONUS QOTD: I had a Fiber One Bar that was 120 calories.  Not my best breakfast but I had it kind of late in the morning and I didn't want to eat big before lunch.
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> Hormonal rant coming...
> 
> Not having a good day today.  Gained... I can't believe I gained this week...  A month of maintaining and I gained...
> 
> I know I really shouldn't be complaining since I know there are others who are having worse weight struggles than me and this is probably just TOM talking...but I've been working so hard at it, especially this week.  I got all my scheduled exercise in and then some, plus I tracked every calorie I ate.  The past three days I've actually made myself eat a spoonful of peanut butter or drink some 1% milk just to get my minimum 1,200 calories. Even today, I've logged in my meals (Fiber bar, Subway, baked pork chop with sweet potato) and am still over 300 calories short from my minimum calories...
> 
> Plus my gym consult had to be rescheduled for the 2nd time today (trainer needed to reschedule) and when I told DM about my weigh-in today, she mentioned that our scale is probably not accurate considering it's as old as me and there's about a 10 lb difference between the doctor's office scale and ours.  So even though our scale says 201, it's probably more like 207-210 which also means that my starting weight was probably more than I originally thought.
> 
> Totally not what I needed to hear today...  I guess mostly because it made me come to the realization of 'How did I let it get like this?'
> 
> Now whether it's from a starting weight of 225 or 215, I still have lost 15lbs either way and I do take satisfaction in that.  My clothes fit better, the back fat is gone and I feel healthier.  And I'm still planning on going to the gym today as I originally scheduled.  (No drowning my sorrows in chocolate...  )  But it's just disappointing to think you've come so far and then find out you actually haven't...
> 
> I mean, I'm getting exercise, burning calories and eating healthy.  Why am I not losing anymore weight?
> 
> Rant over.  If you took the time to read this, I really appreciate it.


Big !!  I know it can be so frustrating to gain when you seem to be following the rules of good dieting!!!   Regardless, you have lost weight!! And that is really such an amazing accomplishment!!  Hang in there...



jillbur said:


> I'm not losing right now either and I know I have to change my eating. I am going to sit down tonight after the boys go to bed and plan every meal and snack for the week AND stick to it. I think if I figure out the calories ahead of time I will be better and not go over as much.
> 
> ~
> 
> We are having crazy weather today. The winds are wicked and we lost power at work around 2 o'clock. No one else in the area lost power, so the power company said it was probably a wire that was pulled away from the building from the wind. I hope it gets restored since some of the kids live there (group home). They had already ordered pizza to be delivered since they couldn't cook dinner. The girls will like that!
> 
> We are also supposed to get some snow, but depending on who you listen to, it may be 2 inches or it may be 6 inches. Crazy PA winter!
> 
> I went grocery shopping and tried to get healthier snacks (carrots and broccolli,  bananas and grapes). But, I am going to figure out a full menu for myself tonight, so I may need to do another quick run to the store next week sometime.
> 
> No plans tonight. I'm going to catch up on the computer since my internet wasn't working well at work. I have yoga in the morning, so hopefully the weather cooperates. I'll check back later. Have a great weekend!
> 
> Jill


Wow! I hope the winds die down and the power gets back on for the kids sake.  I'm with you..healthy snacks are tough but so worth it in the end.  Hope you have a great night and fun yoga in the morning!



my3princes said:


> My theme song is Toes by the Zac Brown Band.  It just speaks to me and Chris too.


Lol! Love that song!



trinaweena said:


> It's been a crazy week to say the least.  Where to start?
> 
> Well I'm sure you are all sick of hearing about it by now, but yes my stomach is STILL bothering me.  I actually had to miss class on tuesday which is SUPER upsetting because i swore after I failed out of school because of skipping class that I would never skip another class, but i went to class and all my classmates told me i looked awful and i felt awful and i HAD to work so i went home.  It wasnt a huge deal, but it was frustrating.  I ended up calling the doctor and basically demanding that I be seen by the actual doctor not the nurse practictioner. The receptionist was quite snippy with me, and told me that he couldn't see me till April.  I asked her if i was just supposed to suffer until then and she was like well no, but you haven't gotten blood work (they never told me to) and stool sample.  So i'm getting that done tomorrow but i don't know if it will help or not, since i still cant see an actual doctor till april. The middle of april
> 
> I'm going to see my primary care doctor on wednesday to talk about anxiety issues.  Maybe that is the cause of these problems?  I honestly don't care what is causing it anymore, i just want it to stop.  I felt great this morning, ate breakfast and then started to feel sick midafternoon.  I've been cranky today anyways, worked at 7am, and didn't eat anything, plus it snowed so its just crappy weather wise.
> 
> We bought our bridesmaids dresses today and that was an ordeal.  My best friend, who is the bride, lives in tennessee so we are in charge of getting the dresses.  We were all allowed to get different styles just had to be the same color.  The maid of honor and i went shopping a few months ago and picked out the dresses and she was supposed to talk with the bride and the other bridesmaids and figure out what we were going to do.  Then a week ago i get a text from her asking if i got my dress.  um no, you never told me what was going on, if that was the dress i was supposed to get, what color, etc etc.
> 
> So i told her no, and she was like i'm going friday to order mine (today) and i was like ok, well i will go with you.  Keep in mind I think she has talked to her sister and confirmed that these are the dresses she likes and what color we are supposed to order.  I don't even remember what dress i tried on! We get there and the bridal people are super unhelpful, asking us what style number we tried on and i'm just like, i have no idea you put that information in the computer you are supposed to know! Meanwhile the maid of honor is getting all pissy with me like "you dont even remember the dress??" and i was trying to communicate to her that she was supposed to take care of all of this, because she said she would and she just kept giving me an attitude, and when i said something about "well what does bridget want?" she made a comment like "bridget is in tennesse, she is leaving this up to us, because she can't be here" like im an idiot. No, i just didn't know if she had picked a specific color.
> 
> I suppose it didn't help that i was cranky and tired, and just woken up from a nap.  It was just not a great experience. Also the dress ended up costing me $200 that i dont have.  The one good thing was they took our measurements and mine were smaller than hers! Petty I know, but she's always had the perfect body and ALWAYS been the pretty one so that was a nice moment.  I ended up ordering the dress in a size 8, so i can't gain any wait till september! Which shouldn't be so hard since i'm still not eating.
> 
> To top everything off this week, the night before my spanish test which i was hugely unprepared for, we had an emergency trip to the vet.  On tuesday night my dog was fussing with her behind, licking at it and such, i didn't think anything of it and went to work.  I came home and checked it out and it looked like she had just pooped on herself, so i washed it and put her to bed.  The next morning i woke up and it looked like she had pooped on herself again, but she hadn't been outside so i knew something was up.  I went to school and made an appointment for the vet that afternoon.  My mom yelled at me and said i was being ridiculous and we didn't have the money but i brought her anyways.
> 
> I'm sure glad i did! Turns out (and sorry if this grosses anyone out) she had a ruptured anal gland.  Thankfully she did not be sedated and they were able to clean her up and she will be fine.  But she is really uncomofrtable and on medication and i just feel so bad for her! I'm so glad i caught it in time.
> 
> So that's my update.  I am severly slacking on homework today so i better get to it.  Everyone have a nice weekend!


Trina, sounds like things are tough all around for you  While the bridesmaid dress ordeal sounds tough, your measurements must have been a happy victory!!  I really hope your tummy troubles are diagnosed soon...i really sympathize with you...hang in there!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~
Hope everyone had a great day!!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

::Snow_White:: said:


> Hope everything starts to look up for you! Maybe we just fall into a rut sometimes and it takes time before we can get out. Don't have any real explanation for it, but keep working hard!
> 
> ---
> My family and I are going out to eat this weekend so I've been checking out the restaurants to see what I could have and so I could track my meals.
> 
> I cannot believe the amount of calories in some of these foods!! I used to have some delicious pasta at one of my favorite restaurants and found out today it was 1500 calories. I haven't had it in about a year but it really shocks you! I found an appetizer that was 2200 calories alone! What is in this food that makes it so many calories?! I can make a decent meal out of 300-400 calories at home but a veggie burger by itself is 550 calories at a restaurant? Ridiculous!
> 
> Luckily I found a couple salads and soups that were within a good range.  My family ordered pizza tonight. I had a plate of mixed vegetables with a veggie turkey burger and treated myself to 2 cinnamon sticks. Yummm!


Kayla, when I began WW a few weeks ago I was shocked at the point values for some of my favorite foods   It sounds like you made great choices tonight 



mackeysmom said:


> ====================================================
> Trying to be very good today and tomorrow.  On Sunday I'm seeing Sister Act on Broadway, and will be eating lunch at Tony DiNapoli's.  For those not familiar with the restaurant - it is delicious Italian food served family style.  The portions are huge and I want to save as many Points so I can indulge.
> 
> - Laura


Laura, do share when you get home!! I've heard the show is amazing!  I wish you all the best at Tony DiNappoli's....so yummy that I just want to eat everything there 
Enjoy!!


----------



## Disneyluvr

Howdy Donald's! After a few really bad weeks I finally lost 1 lb this week! 
I need to get back to the Healthy Habits Challenge and start this ball back rolling!

I am soo excited that I have joined Weight Watchers! I live in a very small town and they haven't had meetings here for a few yrs because there wasn't enough interested but they had an information meeting last night and over 25 people came so the program can start. We will be having meetings on Wed.nights! I hope this is the kick in the pants I need!!


----------



## Disneyluvr

Oh I forgot to mention that I tried the recipe someone here mentioned about mashing cauliflower with potatoes and they were really good. My first venture into veggies was a success and now I just bought a bunch of fresh asparagus as my next new veggie to try (hey they were on sale and I was feeling adventurous, haha)

So now I need a really easy way to cook them that will be delish


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

belledreamer said:


> Oooh!  That a hard one!
> 
> If I had to pick a song for myself, it would have to be 'I Believe In You And Me' by Whitney Houston.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQGt6VNm_iQ&ob=av2e&noredirect=1
> 
> I was actually reintroduced to the song on the Weight Watchers commercial with Jennifer Hudson, rediscovered the original, and fell in love with it all over again.
> 
> BONUS QOTD: I had a Fiber One Bar that was 120 calories.  Not my best breakfast but I had it kind of late in the morning and I didn't want to eat big before lunch.
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> U
> Hormonal rant coming...
> 
> Not having a good day today.  Gained... I can't believe I gained this week...  A month of maintaining and I gained...
> 
> I know I really shouldn't be complaining since I know there are others who are having worse weight struggles than me and this is probably just TOM talking...but I've been working so hard at it, especially this week.  I got all my scheduled exercise in and then some, plus I tracked every calorie I ate.  The past three days I've actually made myself eat a spoonful of peanut butter or drink some 1% milk just to get my minimum 1,200 calories. Even today, I've logged in my meals (Fiber bar, Subway, baked pork chop with sweet potato) and am still over 300 calories short from my minimum calories...
> 
> Plus my gym consult had to be rescheduled for the 2nd time today (trainer needed to reschedule) and when I told DM about my weigh-in today, she mentioned that our scale is probably not accurate considering it's as old as me and there's about a 10 lb difference between the doctor's office scale and ours.  So even though our scale says 201, it's probably more like 207-210 which also means that my starting weight was probably more than I originally thought.
> 
> Totally not what I needed to hear today...  I guess mostly because it made me come to the realization of 'How did I let it get like this?'
> 
> Now whether it's from a starting weight of 225 or 215, I still have lost 15lbs either way and I do take satisfaction in that.  My clothes fit better, the back fat is gone and I feel healthier.  And I'm still planning on going to the gym today as I originally scheduled.  (No drowning my sorrows in chocolate...  )  But it's just disappointing to think you've come so far and then find out you actually haven't...
> 
> I mean, I'm getting exercise, burning calories and eating healthy.  Why am I not losing anymore weight?
> 
> Rant over.  If you took the time to read this, I really appreciate it.



I know it sounds crazy but you may not be eating enough. Try replacing calories that you burn wih exercise or just increase them a little bit for a week and see what happens.



trinaweena said:


> It's been a crazy week to say the least.  Where to start?
> 
> Well I'm sure you are all sick of hearing about it by now, but yes my stomach is STILL bothering me.  I actually had to miss class on tuesday which is SUPER upsetting because i swore after I failed out of school because of skipping class that I would never skip another class, but i went to class and all my classmates told me i looked awful and i felt awful and i HAD to work so i went home.  It wasnt a huge deal, but it was frustrating.  I ended up calling the doctor and basically demanding that I be seen by the actual doctor not the nurse practictioner. The receptionist was quite snippy with me, and told me that he couldn't see me till April.  I asked her if i was just supposed to suffer until then and she was like well no, but you haven't gotten blood work (they never told me to) and stool sample.  So i'm getting that done tomorrow but i don't know if it will help or not, since i still cant see an actual doctor till april. The middle of april
> 
> I'm going to see my primary care doctor on wednesday to talk about anxiety issues.  Maybe that is the cause of these problems?  I honestly don't care what is causing it anymore, i just want it to stop.  I felt great this morning, ate breakfast and then started to feel sick midafternoon.  I've been cranky today anyways, worked at 7am, and didn't eat anything, plus it snowed so its just crappy weather wise.
> 
> We bought our bridesmaids dresses today and that was an ordeal.  My best friend, who is the bride, lives in tennessee so we are in charge of getting the dresses.  We were all allowed to get different styles just had to be the same color.  The maid of honor and i went shopping a few months ago and picked out the dresses and she was supposed to talk with the bride and the other bridesmaids and figure out what we were going to do.  Then a week ago i get a text from her asking if i got my dress.  um no, you never told me what was going on, if that was the dress i was supposed to get, what color, etc etc.
> 
> So i told her no, and she was like i'm going friday to order mine (today) and i was like ok, well i will go with you.  Keep in mind I think she has talked to her sister and confirmed that these are the dresses she likes and what color we are supposed to order.  I don't even remember what dress i tried on! We get there and the bridal people are super unhelpful, asking us what style number we tried on and i'm just like, i have no idea you put that information in the computer you are supposed to know! Meanwhile the maid of honor is getting all pissy with me like "you dont even remember the dress??" and i was trying to communicate to her that she was supposed to take care of all of this, because she said she would and she just kept giving me an attitude, and when i said something about "well what does bridget want?" she made a comment like "bridget is in tennesse, she is leaving this up to us, because she can't be here" like im an idiot. No, i just didn't know if she had picked a specific color.
> 
> I suppose it didn't help that i was cranky and tired, and just woken up from a nap.  It was just not a great experience. Also the dress ended up costing me $200 that i dont have.  The one good thing was they took our measurements and mine were smaller than hers! Petty I know, but she's always had the perfect body and ALWAYS been the pretty one so that was a nice moment.  I ended up ordering the dress in a size 8, so i can't gain any wait till september! Which shouldn't be so hard since i'm still not eating.
> 
> To top everything off this week, the night before my spanish test which i was hugely unprepared for, we had an emergency trip to the vet.  On tuesday night my dog was fussing with her behind, licking at it and such, i didn't think anything of it and went to work.  I came home and checked it out and it looked like she had just pooped on herself, so i washed it and put her to bed.  The next morning i woke up and it looked like she had pooped on herself again, but she hadn't been outside so i knew something was up.  I went to school and made an appointment for the vet that afternoon.  My mom yelled at me and said i was being ridiculous and we didn't have the money but i brought her anyways.
> 
> I'm sure glad i did! Turns out (and sorry if this grosses anyone out) she had a ruptured anal gland.  Thankfully she did not be sedated and they were able to clean her up and she will be fine.  But she is really uncomofrtable and on medication and i just feel so bad for her! I'm so glad i caught it in time.
> 
> So that's my update.  I am severly slacking on homework today so i better get to it.  Everyone have a nice weekend!



Oh trina you have had quite a week. I hear you on the bridesmaid cost. It is not cheap being in a wedding. Im sure your friend will appreciate all the headache you are going through. Sounds like her sister is quite a hoot.

Qotd- my theme song would be- im sexy and i know it by lmfao we dance to this at zumba and it makes me feel sexy in my own mind.

Thanks to jill for being our coach last wk and welcome to coach karen.

I had a successful weigh inn of a 1.2lb loss. I was happy to see that but then i sorta fell off the wagon today. Oh well back on it again tomorrow.

Tomorrow i have to work at a marketing event for my office and then we have my cousins sons bday party. Im promising now not to eat cake.


----------



## donac

Disneyluvr said:


> Oh I forgot to mention that I tried the recipe someone here mentioned about mashing cauliflower with potatoes and they were really good. My first venture into veggies was a success and now I just bought a bunch of fresh asparagus as my next new veggie to try (hey they were on sale and I was feeling adventurous, haha)
> 
> So now I need a really easy way to cook them that will be delish



ROAST ROAST ROAST.  You can leave them whole or cut them into inch size pieces, put on a flat pan, drizzle olive oil, salt and pepper, 400 oven for 5 to 10m minutes depending on how thick and enjoy.    They go great in scrambled eggs.


----------



## mikamah

Good evening and Happy Weekend!!  

Thank you *Jill *for coaching last week and all your fun questions and support, and a big welcome to *Karen* as this weeks coach!!  It's gonna be a good, good week!!!!  I've got no prince charming for you, but if I ever find 2, I'll send one your way.

Congrats to all who have posted losses or maintains too, since maintaining is way underrated, and big hugs to any gainers this week.  
I'm down .2, so essentially a maintain, and after tonights feast at Buffalo Wild Wings, I'm taking todays weight and staying off the scale tomorrow. But I am back in the wagon even though I was sidetracked tonight.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> *QOTD:  On this day in 1993 Beauty and the Beast won 5 Grammy awards for the title song.  What is your theme song....you know the one that you can't help singing when it comes on?  If you don't have one, think about what one best fits your personality and gets you moving!
> 
> Bonus QOTD: Did you have breakfast?  What did you have and did it fill you up?*
> 
> My current theme song is Good Feeling by Flo Rida...just gets me moving!!  My breakfast is Chobani Blood Orange Yogurt and a cup of coffee...it fills me up until 10:30 which is my snack time


I love this question, karen.  I'd say " I hope you Dance" is my theme song, since I first heard it years ago when I was country dancing, and at the time recently had lost my dad and gotten out of a bad relationship, and really did learn to get up and "dance" when I had the opportunity.  

But I love the question more because as I was reading through everyone's posts, I'd start singing their songs in my head.  Thank you *Laura* for Copa Cobana, and *Lindsay* for replacing Copa with I'm sexy and I know it.  Ds enjoys that song a bit, and I bet he could do quite a dance with you at Zumba.



pjlla said:


> Praise the Lord for technology!  Just had a text conversation with DD and she was somehow able to post a picture on the internet through her Ipod Touch!  It is an amazing picture of the view of the volcano from her eco-lodge!
> 
> Look here..........
> 
> http://www.gii.me/c/-16F2LI?ak=a05gNrvNsg9ec6
> 
> ......................P


What a beautiful picture.  I am so excited for you that she has been able to communicate with you.  Such a treat for you.  Sounds like she is already having an amazing time.  Yay.  Hope you got a little rest and are ready for a fun vacation week with ds!!  



Scraggy said:


> I had a hysterectomy on Wednesday.  It went great. I didn't have any type of pain meds afterward and was able to go home the same day in the late afternoon.  I have to heal. I'm sore.  I sleep a lot.  I can't exercise yet, but it's crazy how great I feel after having that done.  I haven't even had to take motrin or anything.
> 
> I'm only at 11 pounds down instead of my goal of like 18 pounds down, but I hope after I heal, I'll be able to get back into walking and back to losing weight.


I'm so happy to hear the surgery went well, and am sending prayers and good wishes for a speedy recovery.  11 pounds in less than 2 months is a good loss too, especially with the stress of the impending surgery.  Hang in there.  

Well, I'm half way through my 4 day weekend.  It's nice I was able to get an extra day off with this being school vacation too.  We didn't do too much, but it's been fun and relaxing.  This afternoon we went to see Journey2 again because ds loved it, and it was playing at the best time.  It was still good.  I went through all my scrapbooking supplies because 2 ladies I work with retired and we are making them scrap/memory books so I brought some stuff into work this afternoon.  We're having a party thursday night and we'll have the books there like a guestbook, and we've gathered pictures we're putting in the books too.  But anyway, I have so much disney scrapping supplies, that tomorrow I plan to start scrapping again.  I have our 1st trip big scrapbook done, and the 2nd book started so that leave 4.5 trips to go.  I think I'm going to make a joint trip book and do a few 12x12 pages from each trip.  I have small 5x7 book from each trip, but I would like more.  I also could start working on my nieces graduation book.  June will be here before I know it.  

Hope you all have a fabulous weekend!!!


----------



## trinaweena

::Snow_White:: said:


> Hope everything starts to look up for you! Maybe we just fall into a rut sometimes and it takes time before we can get out. Don't have any real explanation for it, but keep working hard!
> 
> ---
> My family and I are going out to eat this weekend so I've been checking out the restaurants to see what I could have and so I could track my meals.
> 
> I cannot believe the amount of calories in some of these foods!! I used to have some delicious pasta at one of my favorite restaurants and found out today it was 1500 calories. I haven't had it in about a year but it really shocks you! I found an appetizer that was 2200 calories alone! What is in this food that makes it so many calories?! I can make a decent meal out of 300-400 calories at home but a veggie burger by itself is 550 calories at a restaurant? Ridiculous!
> 
> Luckily I found a couple salads and soups that were within a good range.  My family ordered pizza tonight. I had a plate of mixed vegetables with a veggie turkey burger and treated myself to 2 cinnamon sticks. Yummm!



It's crazy once you start paying attention to calories and try to eat out. I usually tend to watch what i eat during the day if i know im eating out, so i can indulge.  I remember when i first started counting calories my boyfriend took me to Olive Garden and i was looking up information on my phone like "wow I can't eat ANYTHING".  It is even more difficult now not being able to have dairy because so much has dairy in it! 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Trina, sounds like things are tough all around for you  While the bridesmaid dress ordeal sounds tough, your measurements must have been a happy victory!!  I really hope your tummy troubles are diagnosed soon...i really sympathize with you...hang in there!!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Hope everyone had a great day!!



Yeah things are tough, but i'm surviving one day at a time. I guess i can describe my mood as frustrated most days. The measurements felt REALLY good, especially after dealing with her attitude! I told the bride (who is my best friend) all about it and she laughed



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Oh trina you have had quite a week. I hear you on the bridesmaid cost. It is not cheap being in a wedding. Im sure your friend will appreciate all the headache you are going through. Sounds like her sister is quite a hoot.
> 
> Qotd- my theme song would be- im sexy and i know it by lmfao we dance to this at zumba and it makes me feel sexy in my own mind.
> 
> Thanks to jill for being our coach last wk and welcome to coach karen.
> 
> I had a successful weigh inn of a 1.2lb loss. I was happy to see that but then i sorta fell off the wagon today. Oh well back on it again tomorrow.
> 
> Tomorrow i have to work at a marketing event for my office and then we have my cousins sons bday party. Im promising now not to eat cake.



Thank you. Yes being a bridesmaid is really expensive.  Doubly so for me cause the wedding is on the cape. This summer we went to look at venues, and while she paid for hotel, its still gas. In march we are going to a tasting, just a day trip, but its a 3 hour trip each way, then of course the actual wedding, plus the bride lives in tenessee and im going down there for a week in march to help with wedding stuff.  So its a lot of money being spent. But i love her so i would do anything for her and im not complaining ( a lot lol). Her sister was actually my best friend in highschool, and then i became best friends with her after high school.  We all still remain friends, but her sister and i have almost nothing in common.  And it can be difficult being best friends with sisters! 

Sexy and I know it used to always be playing at the gym when i worked out and it would make me feel sexy too! I'd be like yeah i look good! 
------
You know i'm slacking on homework when i have time for replies.  I have so much to do but no motivation to do it! I have a bibliography for my research paper due on monday, but its not graded so i'm not feeling motivated to do it. which is stupid because just because its not graded doesnt mean its optional! Plus about a hundred pages to read for that class, an essay to finish for another class, 30 pages and reading response for another class, a stack of books a mile high to start reading for research, and an essay for my politics class that i should really start researching! 

I just wicked slacked off today and im so dissapointed in myself. I have all day and night tomorrow, but sunday i have work and then i wanted to hang out with my boyfriend without the threat of homework hanging over me! 

maybe i can get a reading done before bed!

I ate dinner (I felt sick before/after/during but i forced myself) Whole wheat pizza with eggplant, mushrooms, spinach, and artichokes. NO CHEESE! Honestly I didn't miss the cheese. I like stuff on my pizza, lots of veggies, theres no room for cheese! And i'm sure i save a lot of calories that way!


----------



## belledreamer

Disneyluvr said:


> Oh I forgot to mention that I tried the recipe someone here mentioned about mashing cauliflower with potatoes and they were really good. My first venture into veggies was a success and now I just bought a bunch of fresh asparagus as my next new veggie to try (hey they were on sale and I was feeling adventurous, haha)
> 
> So now I need a really easy way to cook them that will be delish



I still need to try the mashed cauliflower.  I've only heard good things about it though.  

I absolutely love asparagus! It's my favorite veggie!  We usually just boil them in water for a few minutes, salt, pepper and a little bit of butter.  We never have leftovers. 



donac said:


> ROAST ROAST ROAST.  You can leave them whole or cut them into inch size pieces, put on a flat pan, drizzle olive oil, salt and pepper, 400 oven for 5 to 10m minutes depending on how thick and enjoy.    *They go great in scrambled eggs.*



I never thought of putting it in scrambled eggs before.  We just bought some more fresh asparagus today; I'll have to remember to save some so I can try it. 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

Burned 398 calories at the gym today and I have to admit, I do feel a little better.  Was really down on myself today about my gain and was really in a rotten mood, but I'm really surprised at how an hour of sweat can help. And of course, all the support from my awesome teammates.  You all make me feel so much better. 

Only got about 1,300 calories in today though.  I haven't eaten over 1,600 calories since last Saturday. (Averaging between 1,200 and 1,600 a day) And I even had dessert three times this week. (Low cal)  So maybe it is that I'm just not getting enough calories... 

Does that mean that I have to counteract the calories I'm losing during exercise with higher calorie meals?  I really want to try a higher calorie day tomorrow, especially since I'd like to try to go to the gym again.  And honestly, I'm at a loss of what to even try to eat anymore.

Does anyone have some recommendations for some higher calorie meals I could try?  I know I don't want to do fast food for calories, but I'm getting sick of peanut butter...


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning to my *TEAM DONALD *friends! 

It will be nice when we are all together again soon! 

and a big, BL 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY WONDERFUL FRIEND, KATHY (MIKAMAH)!*    Seems like such a long time ago we were celebrating at WDW getting ready for the Princess. 
Have a magical day!


----------



## VirataMama4

Doing a fly by post!  I'm down 2.2lbs, which was completely unexpected.  We're moving in just under 3 weeks so there is no time to be on the DIS lately and I'm going crazy without it!   I don't think it helps that our trip is just a week after our move, so I'm in planning mood...

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## mikamah

Thank you so much, *Lisa!!*  Your post is as bright as the tyedye shirt I wore in disney last year on my birthday.  It does seem so long ago, but then it seems like yesterday.  I hope the time goes by quickly before we are doing another disney race!  I am looking forward to merging too.  I miss the Mickeys!!

Good morning Donalds!!  

I had me some breakfast in bed, lucky charms and cheerios combo with a banana from my lovely son.  And I'll share the card he wrote me, it has a big flower in the middle and the poem on the front is
"You're birthday is here, and girl you're getting elderly.
After you read this card, I hope that you feel swelderly!"

We are off to walk the dog, and have a relaxing day at home.  

Have a wonderful saturday everyone!!!


----------



## cclovesdis

*Pamper Week, Sat. 2/25: It's Saturday. Do something you find fun.*


----------



## pjlla

belledreamer said:


> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> Hormonal rant coming...
> 
> Not having a good day today.  Gained... I can't believe I gained this week...  A month of maintaining and I gained...
> 
> I know I really shouldn't be complaining since I know there are others who are having worse weight struggles than me and this is probably just TOM talking...but I've been working so hard at it, especially this week.  I got all my scheduled exercise in and then some, plus I tracked every calorie I ate.  The past three days I've actually made myself eat a spoonful of peanut butter or drink some 1% milk just to get my minimum 1,200 calories. Even today, I've logged in my meals (Fiber bar, Subway, baked pork chop with sweet potato) and am still over 300 calories short from my minimum calories...
> 
> Plus my gym consult had to be rescheduled for the 2nd time today (trainer needed to reschedule) and when I told DM about my weigh-in today, she mentioned that our scale is probably not accurate considering it's as old as me and there's about a 10 lb difference between the doctor's office scale and ours.  So even though our scale says 201, it's probably more like 207-210 which also means that my starting weight was probably more than I originally thought.
> 
> Totally not what I needed to hear today...  I guess mostly because it made me come to the realization of 'How did I let it get like this?'
> 
> Now whether it's from a starting weight of 225 or 215, I still have lost 15lbs either way and I do take satisfaction in that.  My clothes fit better, the back fat is gone and I feel healthier.  And I'm still planning on going to the gym today as I originally scheduled.  (No drowning my sorrows in chocolate...  )  But it's just disappointing to think you've come so far and then find out you actually haven't...
> 
> I mean, I'm getting exercise, burning calories and eating healthy.  Why am I not losing anymore weight?
> 
> Rant over.  If you took the time to read this, I really appreciate it.



I was glad to see as you progressed through your "rant" that you seemed to get more positive.  You are RIGHT.... no matter what the scale says, you have lost 15 pounds and made healthy improvements to your life and health!  

I can totally relate to how you are feeling.  My weigh-in yesterday wasn't great, so I took another peek this morning.  Over the last few weeks, my Saturday weight has been better than my Friday... so I was hoping for a decent number today..... but NOPE....up over 1 lb from yesterday!!  And I know that it isn't "real" weight.  I had a perfect day yesterday.... did some weight training, ate right, measured my portions, journaled my food, got enough sleep, etc.  But what a frustration!

I'm so PROUD of you for not indulging in a big  overeating pity party!  You used your frustration in a positive way!!  That is hard... I KNOW!  Part of you wants to throw in the towel... but you KNOW, in your heart, that that will NEVER get you what you want in the long run!  

NEVER GIVE UP.... the weight WILL come off, eventually.  Sorry it has to be a slow aggravating process sometimes.  

******************

Laptop is doing that strange thing again where I can't do a multi-quote.... it treats everything as a quote....sorry.............P


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

Disneyluvr said:


> Howdy Donald's! After a few really bad weeks I finally lost 1 lb this week!
> I need to get back to the Healthy Habits Challenge and start this ball back rolling!
> 
> I am soo excited that I have joined Weight Watchers! I live in a very small town and they haven't had meetings here for a few yrs because there wasn't enough interested but they had an information meeting last night and over 25 people came so the program can start. We will be having meetings on Wed.nights! I hope this is the kick in the pants I need!!


Yay on the loss!!!  Right after I post here I am off to WW for my weigh in!  I love the program and hope that you see that scale move with the extra support! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Qotd- my theme song would be- im sexy and i know it by lmfao we dance to this at zumba and it makes me feel sexy in my own mind.
> 
> Thanks to jill for being our coach last wk and welcome to coach karen.
> 
> I had a successful weigh inn of a 1.2lb loss. I was happy to see that but then i sorta fell off the wagon today. Oh well back on it again tomorrow.
> 
> Tomorrow i have to work at a marketing event for my office and then we have my cousins sons bday party. Im promising now not to eat cake.


L, I think that song just makes you want to feel sexy....I'm ususally dancing in my car when it comes on  Jump back on the wagon...oh, and watch out for wayward cake...I have had it just jump onto my plate....I swear 



donac said:


> ROAST ROAST ROAST.  You can leave them whole or cut them into inch size pieces, put on a flat pan, drizzle olive oil, salt and pepper, 400 oven for 5 to 10m minutes depending on how thick and enjoy.    They go great in scrambled eggs.


YUMMY!! I must try this!



mikamah said:


> Good evening and Happy Weekend!!
> 
> Thank you *Jill *for coaching last week and all your fun questions and support, and a big welcome to *Karen* as this weeks coach!!  It's gonna be a good, good week!!!!  I've got no prince charming for you, but if I ever find 2, I'll send one your way.
> 
> Congrats to all who have posted losses or maintains too, since maintaining is way underrated, and big hugs to any gainers this week.
> I'm down .2, so essentially a maintain, and after tonights feast at Buffalo Wild Wings, I'm taking todays weight and staying off the scale tomorrow. But I am back in the wagon even though I was sidetracked tonight.
> 
> I love this question, karen.  I'd say " I hope you Dance" is my theme song, since I first heard it years ago when I was country dancing, and at the time recently had lost my dad and gotten out of a bad relationship, and really did learn to get up and "dance" when I had the opportunity.
> 
> But I love the question more because as I was reading through everyone's posts, I'd start singing their songs in my head.  Thank you *Laura* for Copa Cobana, and *Lindsay* for replacing Copa with I'm sexy and I know it.  Ds enjoys that song a bit, and I bet he could do quite a dance with you at Zumba.
> 
> What a beautiful picture.  I am so excited for you that she has been able to communicate with you.  Such a treat for you.  Sounds like she is already having an amazing time.  Yay.  Hope you got a little rest and are ready for a fun vacation week with ds!!
> 
> I'm so happy to hear the surgery went well, and am sending prayers and good wishes for a speedy recovery.  11 pounds in less than 2 months is a good loss too, especially with the stress of the impending surgery.  Hang in there.
> 
> Well, I'm half way through my 4 day weekend.  It's nice I was able to get an extra day off with this being school vacation too.  We didn't do too much, but it's been fun and relaxing.  This afternoon we went to see Journey2 again because ds loved it, and it was playing at the best time.  It was still good.  I went through all my scrapbooking supplies because 2 ladies I work with retired and we are making them scrap/memory books so I brought some stuff into work this afternoon.  We're having a party thursday night and we'll have the books there like a guestbook, and we've gathered pictures we're putting in the books too.  But anyway, I have so much disney scrapping supplies, that tomorrow I plan to start scrapping again.  I have our 1st trip big scrapbook done, and the 2nd book started so that leave 4.5 trips to go.  I think I'm going to make a joint trip book and do a few 12x12 pages from each trip.  I have small 5x7 book from each trip, but I would like more.  I also could start working on my nieces graduation book.  June will be here before I know it.
> 
> Hope you all have a fabulous weekend!!!


Oh Kathy...I love I Hope You Dance...it makes me cry every time I hear it!!  The song just reminds me that healing can happen and things will not always be so terrible...

So glad your scrapbooking is going well! I'm in the middle of my "Disney Through the Years" beginning with my first visit in 1978!  I love Disney books!!



trinaweena said:


> You know i'm slacking on homework when i have time for replies.  I have so much to do but no motivation to do it! I have a bibliography for my research paper due on monday, but its not graded so i'm not feeling motivated to do it. which is stupid because just because its not graded doesnt mean its optional! Plus about a hundred pages to read for that class, an essay to finish for another class, 30 pages and reading response for another class, a stack of books a mile high to start reading for research, and an essay for my politics class that i should really start researching!
> 
> I just wicked slacked off today and im so dissapointed in myself. I have all day and night tomorrow, but sunday i have work and then i wanted to hang out with my boyfriend without the threat of homework hanging over me!
> 
> maybe i can get a reading done before bed!
> 
> I ate dinner (I felt sick before/after/during but i forced myself) Whole wheat pizza with eggplant, mushrooms, spinach, and artichokes. NO CHEESE! Honestly I didn't miss the cheese. I like stuff on my pizza, lots of veggies, theres no room for cheese! And i'm sure i save a lot of calories that way!


Trina, Today is another day.  I always say, dwelling on what could have been just brings you further into the past.  Think about your choices today and go forward!  I hate to sounds preachy...just the optimist in me!!  Hang in there!!



belledreamer said:


> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> Burned 398 calories at the gym today and I have to admit, I do feel a little better.  Was really down on myself today about my gain and was really in a rotten mood, but I'm really surprised at how an hour of sweat can help. And of course, all the support from my awesome teammates.  You all make me feel so much better.
> 
> Only got about 1,300 calories in today though.  I haven't eaten over 1,600 calories since last Saturday. (Averaging between 1,200 and 1,600 a day) And I even had dessert three times this week. (Low cal)  So maybe it is that I'm just not getting enough calories...
> 
> Does that mean that I have to counteract the calories I'm losing during exercise with higher calorie meals?  I really want to try a higher calorie day tomorrow, especially since I'd like to try to go to the gym again.  And honestly, I'm at a loss of what to even try to eat anymore.
> 
> Does anyone have some recommendations for some higher calorie meals I could try?  I know I don't want to do fast food for calories, but I'm getting sick of peanut butter...


You go power burner!!!  I love the feeling I get after a good workout!  Hmmm..you may be under eating calorie-wise.  Try some lean meats (chicken and fish are great!) and rice!  Rice is a great filler and has a good number of calories for the amount you eat.  When you work out at the gym you may need more calories since you are burning more...try a protein bar after your workout 



lisah0711 said:


> Good morning to my *TEAM DONALD *friends!
> 
> It will be nice when we are all together again soon!
> 
> and a big, BL
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY WONDERFUL FRIEND, KATHY (MIKAMAH)!*    Seems like such a long time ago we were celebrating at WDW getting ready for the Princess.
> Have a magical day!



*Happy Birthday Kathy!!!*

and we miss you LISA!!!  I can't wait for the threads to merge!!!  Happy Weekend!!



VirataMama4 said:


> Doing a fly by post!  I'm down 2.2lbs, which was completely unexpected.  We're moving in just under 3 weeks so there is no time to be on the DIS lately and I'm going crazy without it!   I don't think it helps that our trip is just a week after our move, so I'm in planning mood...
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!


WOOOHOOOO!  2.2 is awesome!!!  Keep up the great work 



mikamah said:


> Thank you so much, *Lisa!!*  Your post is as bright as the tyedye shirt I wore in disney last year on my birthday.  It does seem so long ago, but then it seems like yesterday.  I hope the time goes by quickly before we are doing another disney race!  I am looking forward to merging too.  I miss the Mickeys!!
> 
> Good morning Donalds!!
> 
> I had me some breakfast in bed, lucky charms and cheerios combo with a banana from my lovely son.  And I'll share the card he wrote me, it has a big flower in the middle and the poem on the front is
> "You're birthday is here, and girl you're getting elderly.
> After you read this card, I hope that you feel swelderly!"
> 
> We are off to walk the dog, and have a relaxing day at home.
> 
> Have a wonderful saturday everyone!!!


  Your son is the BEST!!!  The poem is soooo cute!  Kathy, I wish you all the best for a wonderful birthday filled with love and happiness that carries through the year! Enjoy your day!!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

*Saturday QOTD:  On this day in 2010 ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex was relaunched as ESPN:The Weekend kicked off.  What sport have you always wanted to try...regardless of age, weight, physical limitations?

Bonus PSA: When was the last time you had a physical?  Just a little reminder that the journey to weight loss can be enhanced by using your doctor as an ally and not an enemy! Find a doctor you connect with and get yourself checked!*


----------



## pjlla

jillbur said:


> I'm not losing right now either and I know I have to change my eating. I am going to sit down tonight after the boys go to bed and plan every meal and snack for the week AND stick to it. I think if I figure out the calories ahead of time I will be better and not go over as much.
> 
> I need to do the same, but with vacation week coming up, this isn't exactly the perfect week to do that.  But NO EXCUSES!  TODAY I will plan my meals.... even if I have to PLAN eating pizza and birthday cake with DS!
> 
> DS's birthday celebration sounds like a ton of fun! I hope they have a good time!
> 
> He's such a patient boy.  His birthday falls in January.... right in the middle of the swim season craziness and post-Christmas let-down.  Over the past few years I've been BAD about doing a birthday party for him.  Last year DH took DS and a few friends to a local fun park (mini-golf, go-carts, laser tag) in MAY!  We called it a belated birthday party, but there was no cake or gifts... just a fun day with friends.
> 
> This year it is another belated mini party... but we are doing all of his favorite activities with his BF, so it should be great.  I'm going to decorate the dining room as if it were a "big" party, pull out the pretty paper plates, etc that I bought and saved (his favorite color.... orange!).  He already got his gifts from DH and I, but I might pull out a few small things to wrap.  And Monday morning I'm taking him to our local bakery and let him pick a tiny special dessert for himself and BF... he loves their chocolate mousse cheesecake.  They will each get a treat with nothing leftover to tempt DH and myself!
> 
> 
> Aw thanks! You should've put his answers. I would love to see how he would've answered. My boys would have said they wished for an Ipad, legos, and to go to WDW lol.
> 
> That sounds EXACTLY like my DS's wishes!  He had asked for an Ipad for Christmas and is still pretty jealous that I got one and he didn't!! But I share mine pretty generously.
> 
> 
> Your dinner sounds wonderful! Do you make your own salmon patties or buy them? I would love to have salmon patties and I think DSs would like them. But, I don't know if I should make them, buy them from the deli at the grocery store, or buy prepackaged. Do you have any advice? Do you have a recipe for the applesauce? I've always wanted to make my own, but never have. Sorry to be bothering you with all these food question
> 
> Oh, and I would love to do your grocery shopping for you...if you only lived A LOT closer
> 
> I used store-bought  frozen salmon patties last night (Ocean Beauty Herb Crusted) and they are delicious albeit a bit pricey, but I do have a recipe for my own that is very tasty.  I think it is posted over on the BL recipe thread.  It is called "Lucas' Light salmon cakes".
> 
> Applesauce does NOT require a recipe!  I usually make it with cortlands and macs..... but often I will just use up whatever apples are in the house.... especially some that might be not quite as crisp or fresh.
> 
> Peel, core, dice, cook on low heat for an extended period of time with no lid, stirring often. The idea is to get the moisture out.  I like to leave ours a bit chunky, so I just smoosh it around with a wooden spoon, but if you want it smoother you could use a potato masher.  NO sugar and it is still super sweet because all of the apple sugar is concentrated.  Just be aware that about 12 small-ish apples only makes about 4 servings!
> 
> I have made it in the crockpot before (cooked on low all day), but with the lid on the water doesn't cook out and I needed to put it on the stovetop for a bit to get rid of some of the water.
> 
> For a treat I put the cinnamon/sugar shaker on the table for everyone to be able to top their own portion.  DH and I usually save ours for dessert!
> 
> I don't usually mind grocery shopping, but I almost NEVER make a special trip into town just for that.  I always combine it with taking DD to the Y or something like that.... but with her gone, I didn't need to go to town for her, so I was really dreading making the drive just for groceries.  I ended up just hitting the Mom and Pop store that is about 11 miles away.  It is a  GREAt alternative.  The prices are only slightly higher than Shaw's and they still have a decent selection..... plus I don't tend to over-buy there.  I got what I needed plus a few things and I was there and home in one hour.... which is GREAT!
> 
> Tomorrow or Monday morning I will have to hit Shaw's to be sure I have what I need for DS's birthday.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> We are having crazy weather today. The winds are wicked and we lost power at work around 2 o'clock. No one else in the area lost power, so the power company said it was probably a wire that was pulled away from the building from the wind. I hope it gets restored since some of the kids live there (group home). They had already ordered pizza to be delivered since they couldn't cook dinner. The girls will like that!
> 
> We are also supposed to get some snow, but depending on who you listen to, it may be 2 inches or it may be 6 inches. Crazy PA winter!
> 
> 
> We've had crazy weather too!  We were supposed to get anywhere from 2-8 inches of snow yesterday morning, but it never came.  But then at about 1pm we started getting rain, which changed to freezing rain about 5pm. Then at  7pm, we got some thunder and lightening!  And it changed back to freezing rain and then snow!  And now it is bright and sunny but the wind is HOWLING!  Aaaahh... New England weather.
> 
> I went grocery shopping and tried to get healthier snacks (carrots and broccolli,  bananas and grapes). But, I am going to figure out a full menu for myself tonight, so I may need to do another quick run to the store next week sometime.
> 
> No plans tonight. I'm going to catch up on the computer since my internet wasn't working well at work. I have yoga in the morning, so hopefully the weather cooperates. I'll check back later. Have a great weekend!
> 
> Jill




Hope yoga went well!.....................P


----------



## pjlla

my3princes said:


> I had corn flakes this morning, but I probably haven't had cereal in 6+ months.  It didn't seem as filling as a vita muffin or fruit.



I had cereal yesterday too, but I was STARVING within an hour!!  Glad that it was only PART of my breakfast!  Did you put bananas or anything on your cereal?  I had blueberries on my FiberOne..... the sweetness is really nice with the cereal.

.........................P


----------



## pjlla

trinaweena said:


> It's been a crazy week to say the least.  Where to start?
> 
> Well I'm sure you are all sick of hearing about it by now, but yes my stomach is STILL bothering me.  I actually had to miss class on tuesday which is SUPER upsetting because i swore after I failed out of school because of skipping class that I would never skip another class, but i went to class and all my classmates told me i looked awful and i felt awful and i HAD to work so i went home.  It wasnt a huge deal, but it was frustrating.  I ended up calling the doctor and basically demanding that I be seen by the actual doctor not the nurse practictioner. The receptionist was quite snippy with me, and told me that he couldn't see me till April.  I asked her if i was just supposed to suffer until then and she was like well no, but you haven't gotten blood work (they never told me to) and stool sample.  So i'm getting that done tomorrow but i don't know if it will help or not, since i still cant see an actual doctor till april. The middle of april
> 
> 
> Good for you for being PROACTIVE and PUSHY about this!  You need to get this taken care of!  If they can't see you before mid-April, call and ask for a referral to somone who CAN see you sooner!!!!  You do NOT need to tolerate this!!
> 
> A few years ago when DS was having some scary changes to his already-bad skin condition, our "usual" dermatologist's office was doing the "we have nothing for xxx weeks".... even when I said I thought it was urgent.  So I called the pediatrician and asked who ELSE they would recommend.  I ended up calling a pediatric dermatology specialist on a Friday afternoon.... and they offered me an early Monday morning appointment (7 am.... 90 minutes away! ), which of course I GRABBED!!  And while we have not continued with that particular practice (for several reasons, but one reason being that the doctor that DS saw left to start his own practice a few months later), we were SO appreciative that they didn't poo-poo our concerns and put us off.  And it turned out that DS had  pretty significant infections, both bacterial and viral (he had three different tests that morning... skin scraping, punch biopsy, and a swabbing) and ended up on a course of strong antibiotics and steroids!  I REFUSE to go back to that original dermatologist ever again.
> 
> Anyhow, we (collectively) need to STOP TOLERATING this type of treatment from our physicians!  If my doctor cannot see me within a week for a semi-urgent situation, then that means that they have TOO MANY patients in their practice OR they don't have enough office hours OR they just DON'T CARE!!
> And I need to find a caretake (either MD, ARNP, PA, or whatever) who DOES CARE ENOUGH to make sure they can see me in a timely fashion!!
> 
> Start writing down all of your symptoms.... times, dates, what is happening with your stomach, activity level, stress/anxiety level.... and of COURSE keep a very detailed food journal (which you should be doing already if you are trying to lose weight.... ).  Then when you DO find a good doctor who can see you, you will have all of that information ready for them!
> 
> I'm going to see my primary care doctor on wednesday to talk about anxiety issues.  Maybe that is the cause of these problems?  I honestly don't care what is causing it anymore, i just want it to stop.  I felt great this morning, ate breakfast and then started to feel sick midafternoon.  I've been cranky today anyways, worked at 7am, and didn't eat anything, plus it snowed so its just crappy weather wise.
> 
> We bought our bridesmaids dresses today and that was an ordeal.  My best friend, who is the bride, lives in tennessee so we are in charge of getting the dresses.  We were all allowed to get different styles just had to be the same color.  The maid of honor and i went shopping a few months ago and picked out the dresses and she was supposed to talk with the bride and the other bridesmaids and figure out what we were going to do.  Then a week ago i get a text from her asking if i got my dress.  um no, you never told me what was going on, if that was the dress i was supposed to get, what color, etc etc.
> 
> So i told her no, and she was like i'm going friday to order mine (today) and i was like ok, well i will go with you.  Keep in mind I think she has talked to her sister and confirmed that these are the dresses she likes and what color we are supposed to order.  I don't even remember what dress i tried on! We get there and the bridal people are super unhelpful, asking us what style number we tried on and i'm just like, i have no idea you put that information in the computer you are supposed to know! Meanwhile the maid of honor is getting all pissy with me like "you dont even remember the dress??" and i was trying to communicate to her that she was supposed to take care of all of this, because she said she would and she just kept giving me an attitude, and when i said something about "well what does bridget want?" she made a comment like "bridget is in tennesse, she is leaving this up to us, because she can't be here" like im an idiot. No, i just didn't know if she had picked a specific color.
> 
> I suppose it didn't help that i was cranky and tired, and just woken up from a nap.  It was just not a great experience. Also the dress ended up costing me $200 that i dont have.  The one good thing was they took our measurements and mine were smaller than hers! Petty I know, but she's always had the perfect body and ALWAYS been the pretty one so that was a nice moment.  I ended up ordering the dress in a size 8, so i can't gain any wait till september! Which shouldn't be so hard since i'm still not eating.
> 
> 
> Glad you had a little NSV with the tape measure!!
> 
> 
> To top everything off this week, the night before my spanish test which i was hugely unprepared for, we had an emergency trip to the vet.  On tuesday night my dog was fussing with her behind, licking at it and such, i didn't think anything of it and went to work.  I came home and checked it out and it looked like she had just pooped on herself, so i washed it and put her to bed.  The next morning i woke up and it looked like she had pooped on herself again, but she hadn't been outside so i knew something was up.  I went to school and made an appointment for the vet that afternoon.  My mom yelled at me and said i was being ridiculous and we didn't have the money but i brought her anyways.
> 
> I'm sure glad i did! Turns out (and sorry if this grosses anyone out) she had a ruptured anal gland.  Thankfully she did not be sedated and they were able to clean her up and she will be fine.  But she is really uncomofrtable and on medication and i just feel so bad for her! I'm so glad i caught it in time.
> 
> So that's my update.  I am severly slacking on homework today so i better get to it.  Everyone have a nice weekend!



Poor puppy!  It was that "mother intuition" that kicked in and told you that something needed to be checked!  Happy to hear they were able to take care of it without surgery!!.......................P


----------



## pjlla

::Snow_White:: said:


> : I cannot believe the amount of calories in some of these foods!! I used to have some delicious pasta at one of my favorite restaurants and found out today it was 1500 calories. I haven't had it in about a year but it really shocks you! I found an appetizer that was 2200 calories alone! What is in this food that makes it so many calories?! I can make a decent meal out of 300-400 calories at home but a veggie burger by itself is 550 calories at a restaurant? Ridiculous!
> 
> Luckily I found a couple salads and soups that were within a good range.  My family ordered pizza tonight. I had a plate of mixed vegetables with a veggie turkey burger and treated myself to 2 cinnamon sticks. Yummm!




Good for you for checking this stuff out ahead of time!!  I agree.... restaurant meals are crazy!!!!

Did you double check the portions?  The "individual" multigrain thin crust pizza that I like at Pizzeria Unos is actually listed as THREE servings when you check the NI !!!!  

I'm impressed that you skipped the pizza!  Love me a good veggie burger!  The Morningstar Farms California T'key burger (no actual meat) is DELICIOUS and only 90 calories each! (ooooh.... I sound like one of those BL infomercials!).........................P


----------



## pjlla

mackeysmom said:


> Thanks.  The most difficult part is coming up with ideas for the articles.  I do much better when I'm given a specific assignment - with this I have carte-blanche on topics.
> 
> If you are looking for any suggestions or ideas, just ask!!
> 
> 
> Trying to be very good today and tomorrow.  On Sunday I'm seeing Sister Act on Broadway, and will be eating lunch at Tony DiNapoli's.  For those not familiar with the restaurant - it is delicious Italian food served family style.  The portions are huge and I want to save as many Points so I can indulge.
> 
> - Laura




Mmmmmm... that sounds yummy.  I'm trying to be good over the weekend too to save calories for some movie popcorn on Monday.... and it is tough because it is the first weekend of school vacation so mentally I'd like to be in vacation eating mode!!  But I know better!!

I didn't realize that Sister Act was on Broadway.  Enjoy the show!........P


----------



## pjlla

Disneyluvr said:


> Howdy Donald's! After a few really bad weeks I finally lost 1 lb this week!
> I need to get back to the Healthy Habits Challenge and start this ball back rolling!
> 
> I am soo excited that I have joined Weight Watchers! I live in a very small town and they haven't had meetings here for a few yrs because there wasn't enough interested but they had an information meeting last night and over 25 people came so the program can start. We will be having meetings on Wed.nights! I hope this is the kick in the pants I need!!



Big WOOHOO on joining WW!!!  And second WOOHOO onthe one pound gone!................P


----------



## pjlla

Disneyluvr said:


> Oh I forgot to mention that I tried the recipe someone here mentioned about mashing cauliflower with potatoes and they were really good. My first venture into veggies was a success and now I just bought a bunch of fresh asparagus as my next new veggie to try (hey they were on sale and I was feeling adventurous, haha)
> 
> So now I need a really easy way to cook them that will be delish



WTG on trying new veggies!!  I'm so sick and tired of adults on here WHINING like 4 year olds about eating vegetables!!  I know if you weren't raised eating veggies it can be tough, but it is SO important to your health.  

I'm proud of you for setting an example!

Asparagus is easy to overcook, so be careful.  We like it steamed and roasted and grilled.  Any of them is easy and quick.  If you aren't sure about preparing, just wash thoroughly and snap off the bottom.  It will break off at the right spot (probably about 1 inch up).  To steam, I put the uncut stems in about 1/2 inch of water in a flat bottom sautee pan with the lid on.  As soon as the water is steaming/boiling rapidly, I turn it off and drain it.  

To roast.... clean and snap.... and then put in a jelly roll pan (single layer) and top with a drizzle of EVOO or just a spray of PAM and a dash of salt.  Roast at 400 degrees for about 15 minutes.  We like ours slightly over-roasted, so we let it get pretty browned. 

Hope it turns out good.  Asparagus has a pretty strong taste, so don't give up on veggies if you don't care for this one!  Or try again another day.  Sometimes the asparagus is much better than other times.  And some people like the thinner stalks better than the thicker and vice versa..........P


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> What a beautiful picture.  I am so excited for you that she has been able to communicate with you.  Such a treat for you.  Sounds like she is already having an amazing time.  Yay.  Hope you got a little rest and are ready for a fun vacation week with ds!!
> 
> Got to text with her a bit last night (and chat on FB) and got a few texts this morning, but she claimed her battery was dying and she didn't have much time, so probably no more communications today.  They are heading to the Monteverde cloud forest today.  I'm going to google it later.  I'm glad I've heard from her, but I hope she doesn't feel the need to text at every possible moment.  She needs to be INDEPENDENT!  As long as I know she is safe and happy, I'm good.... and ready to have fun and relax with DS!
> 
> 
> Well, I'm half way through my 4 day weekend.  It's nice I was able to get an extra day off with this being school vacation too.  We didn't do too much, but it's been fun and relaxing.  This afternoon we went to see Journey2 again because ds loved it, and it was playing at the best time.  It was still good.  I went through all my scrapbooking supplies because 2 ladies I work with retired and we are making them scrap/memory books so I brought some stuff into work this afternoon.  We're having a party thursday night and we'll have the books there like a guestbook, and we've gathered pictures we're putting in the books too.  But anyway, I have so much disney scrapping supplies, that tomorrow I plan to start scrapping again.  I have our 1st trip big scrapbook done, and the 2nd book started so that leave 4.5 trips to go.  I think I'm going to make a joint trip book and do a few 12x12 pages from each trip.  I have small 5x7 book from each trip, but I would like



Sorry.... I messed up the quote.... but what I was trying to say was...

WOOOHOO on getting back to scrapping!!! You can finish up that second book in no time and then start with some new projects!  I've GOT to get photos ordered today so I can pick them up tomorrow when I head into town to buy groceries.....................P


----------



## pjlla

trinaweena said:


> It's crazy once you start paying attention to calories and try to eat out. I usually tend to watch what i eat during the day if i know im eating out, so i can indulge.  I remember when i first started counting calories my boyfriend took me to Olive Garden and i was looking up information on my phone like "wow I can't eat ANYTHING".  It is even more difficult now not being able to have dairy because so much has dairy in it!
> 
> Yup.... you've got a double challenge.  Like Rose with her wheat-free, meat-free diet..... double hard.... triple hard if you think about counting calories too!
> 
> You know i'm slacking on homework when i have time for replies.  I have so much to do but no motivation to do it! I have a bibliography for my research paper due on monday, but its not graded so i'm not feeling motivated to do it. which is stupid because just because its not graded doesnt mean its optional! Plus about a hundred pages to read for that class, an essay to finish for another class, 30 pages and reading response for another class, a stack of books a mile high to start reading for research, and an essay for my politics class that i should really start researching!
> 
> I just wicked slacked off today and im so dissapointed in myself. I have all day and night tomorrow, but sunday i have work and then i wanted to hang out with my boyfriend without the threat of homework hanging over me!
> 
> maybe i can get a reading done before bed!
> 
> I ate dinner (I felt sick before/after/during but i forced myself) Whole wheat pizza with eggplant, mushrooms, spinach, and artichokes. NO CHEESE! Honestly I didn't miss the cheese. I like stuff on my pizza, lots of veggies, theres no room for cheese! And i'm sure i save a lot of calories that way!



The pizza sounds yummy!  Did you make it yourself?  That thin crust pizza I mentioned earlier from Uno's has eggplant and spinach.  But I like a bit of cheese... and at home I use lowfat cheese, but they don't offer that at Unos!
.........................P


----------



## pjlla

belledreamer said:


> Burned 398 calories at the gym today and I have to admit, I do feel a little better.  Was really down on myself today about my gain and was really in a rotten mood, but I'm really surprised at how an hour of sweat can help. And of course, all the support from my awesome teammates.  You all make me feel so much better.
> 
> You have proven that you are making positive changes in your life by NOT allowing the bad number on the scale send you into a downward spiral!  WTG!!
> 
> Only got about 1,300 calories in today though.  I haven't eaten over 1,600 calories since last Saturday. (Averaging between 1,200 and 1,600 a day) And I even had dessert three times this week. (Low cal)  So maybe it is that I'm just not getting enough calories...
> 
> Does that mean that I have to counteract the calories I'm losing during exercise with higher calorie meals?  I really want to try a higher calorie day tomorrow, especially since I'd like to try to go to the gym again.  And honestly, I'm at a loss of what to even try to eat anymore.
> 
> Does anyone have some recommendations for some higher calorie meals I could try?  I know I don't want to do fast food for calories, but I'm getting sick of peanut butter...



Well.... I'm not a good one to talk to about not getting enough calories.  I often think that I am NOT getting enough calories (because I maintain) but then when I bump them up, I get a gain!!  

If you are looking to boost calories DO NOT head to fast food!!   That stuff is absolute POISON!

Try using full-fat dairy like cheeses.... or full fat salad dressings.... or nuts (not just nut butters).... or sautee in EVOO instead of PAM. Just be sure that the calories you are adding are HEALTHY calories....not empty calories!  

Throw a handful of almonds on top of your salad, or make a smoothie with some greek yogurt and whole milk.  Put a handful of granola on top of your yogurt (whole grain granola with nuts and raisins). For a splurge, try some Nutella on a piece of whole wheat toast!!.......................P


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> Thank you so much, *Lisa!!*  Your post is as bright as the tyedye shirt I wore in disney last year on my birthday.  It does seem so long ago, but then it seems like yesterday.  I hope the time goes by quickly before we are doing another disney race!  I am looking forward to merging too.  I miss the Mickeys!!
> 
> Good morning Donalds!!
> 
> I had me some breakfast in bed, lucky charms and cheerios combo with a banana from my lovely son.  And I'll share the card he wrote me, it has a big flower in the middle and the poem on the front is
> "You're birthday is here, and girl you're getting elderly.
> After you read this card, I hope that you feel swelderly!"
> 
> We are off to walk the dog, and have a relaxing day at home.
> 
> Have a wonderful saturday everyone!!!




Awwww... how cute!!  Breakfast in bed AND a card??  You are training him right!!  Don't forget that you are creating someone's "Prince Charming" with your little boy!  

HAPPY, HAPPY, HAPPY Birthday to my sweet friend!  I hope that today is relaxing and special and that the next year brings you much health and happiness!!    ...........P


----------



## pjlla

cclovesdis said:


> *Pamper Week, Sat. 2/25: It's Saturday. Do something you find fun.*



I'll have to give this some thought!...............P


----------



## pjlla

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> *Saturday QOTD:  On this day in 2010 ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex was relaunched as ESPN:The Weekend kicked off.  What sport have you always wanted to try...regardless of age, weight, physical limitations?
> 
> The things that come to mind immediately are tennis and kickboxing.  They both sound like fun.  I should bite the bullet and sign myself up for beginner tennis lessons at the Y....not sure what is holding me back (other than the fact that I am cheap!)
> 
> Bonus PSA: When was the last time you had a physical?  Just a little reminder that the journey to weight loss can be enhanced by using your doctor as an ally and not an enemy! Find a doctor you connect with and get yourself checked!*




Ummm... do I have to answer this??

I had a physical WITHOUT the "girlie parts" check in May 2011.... complete with blood work and all that.  It was my first physical in over 5 years probably.  And I haven't had a GYN check in probably 5  or 6 years.... I KNOW, I KNOW!  Shame on me!  But I do get my yearly mammogram........P


----------



## pjlla

PHEW!  I'm caught up!!  Sorry it was so many posts in a row from me.... for some reason my STUPID laptop doesn't want to do multi-quotes!!

I've been sitting here FAR too long now and it is time to hit the TM before lunch.  No WAY I am going outside to walk/run.... the wind is HOWLING and snow flurries are flying around.  

DS has basketball trophy awards today at 2:30 pm and that is the only thing on the schedule for today!  None of us really feel like going, but DH ended up coaching the team at the end of the season after some coaching shake-ups and it wouldn't look good for us to skip.  Hopefully it won't take more than an hour.  

I'm currently watching season 8 of the BL on Netflix.... and I absolutely DESPISE that Tracy!  What a manipulating witch!  It is NOTHING but game play with her.... the weight loss is DEFINITELY secondary.  I want to google her and see if she actually kept the weight off!  I hated Vicky in season (??) 5 too!

Off to slap on the Aasics and exercise bra and hit the TM.  I PROMISE myself 20 minutes... but hopefully can push through for at least 30 min..........P


----------



## jillbur

mikamah said:


> Good morning Donalds!!
> 
> I had me some breakfast in bed, lucky charms and cheerios combo with a banana from my lovely son.  And I'll share the card he wrote me, it has a big flower in the middle and the poem on the front is
> "You're birthday is here, and girl you're getting elderly.
> After you read this card, I hope that you feel swelderly!"
> 
> We are off to walk the dog, and have a relaxing day at home.
> 
> Have a wonderful saturday everyone!!!



Happy Birthday!!

Awww...your son is too sweet and that peom rocks!



cclovesdis said:


> *Pamper Week, Sat. 2/25: It's Saturday. Do something you find fun.*



Okay!!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> *Saturday QOTD:  On this day in 2010 ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex was relaunched as ESPN:The Weekend kicked off.  What sport have you always wanted to try...regardless of age, weight, physical limitations?
> 
> Bonus PSA: When was the last time you had a physical?  Just a little reminder that the journey to weight loss can be enhanced by using your doctor as an ally and not an enemy! Find a doctor you connect with and get yourself checked!*



I've always wanted to play tennis and beat my husband. Unfortunately, he wants to play when it's 90 and humid and I want to play when it's cooler. So, we never play.

I had a regular check-up/physical last spring (April) and a complete womanly check-up in November.




pjlla said:


> Hope yoga went well!.....................P



That's for the tips on the salmon patties and applesauce. I may look online for a way to make the applesauce in the crockpot. 

I went to the gym at 8:50 and yoga was cancelled. Grrr....I ended up at the pharmacy to pick up a prescription and to another grocery store to buy meat (stew meat, chicken, and fish). I went to Walmart yesterday for groceries and I don't buy meat there. I usually go to the meat market, but I forgot 2 things at Walmart so went to Giant Eagle instead. Meat is getting so expensive. Well, so is everything else!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I have beef stew cooking in the crockpot and I am going to workout when DH wakes up, so I don't bother him. I am heading out to take the dog for a walk in the snow (3-4 inches last night). She loves the snow, so I think a walk will be fun! Boys are trying hard to be quiet while DH sleeps, but they are shooting army men down with nerf guns and it's pretty funny. I hope they don't wake up DH while I'm out walking the dog!

Other than that, not much else to report so I'll be back later to check in.

Jill


----------



## trinaweena

pjlla said:


> Poor puppy!  It was that "mother intuition" that kicked in and told you that something needed to be checked!  Happy to hear they were able to take care of it without surgery!!.......................P



Thanks for sharing your story about you DS, its good to know that i'm not the only one.  It's so frustrating to feel like the people who are supposed to fix you don't even have time to see you or call you.  I didn't go to medical school, I can't fix myself.

Yes I think it was mother intuition! Like i told my vet, I KNOW my dogs, I know when something isn't right!  I guess its a really good thing, because dogs cant tell you when they dont feel good! 



pjlla said:


> The pizza sounds yummy!  Did you make it yourself?  That thin crust pizza I mentioned earlier from Uno's has eggplant and spinach.  But I like a bit of cheese... and at home I use lowfat cheese, but they don't offer that at Unos!
> .........................P



I did make it myself, we buy whole wheat pizza dough from the grocery store and then i just put whatever i want on it. It was good, I always have troubly forming the dough, but my brother did it (he works at a pizza place) and it came out good.  Obviously I can't have cheese but it was fine without it
----
I got some reading done last night before bed which was good, plus proofread my essay (will still need another go around of proof reading).  Today I need to work on my bibliography, which really shouldn't be too hard. I know I'm just making it into more a big deal than it should be.  This morning my mom called me at ten of 8 to tell me that the hospital did not have my bloodwork paper so i couldn't get my blood work done.

I had an order for bloodwork from my primary care doctor to check my cholestorol, my stomach doctor wanted bloodwork done, and a stool sample. So i had the stool sample paperwork and the bloodwork paperwork from my primary, so i went down to the hospital anyways and at least got that over with.  I told the nurse i was terrified of needles and she was so great, talked to me while she did it i didn't even feel it and then she was done. i will def go back there on monday when i need to get the other bloodwork done

stopped at the library to pick up some books i requested from another library and then stopped at stop and shop to get some cereal. i dont normal stop at stop and shop but they have a great organic section, with lots of dairy free options! I got some cereal and few snack type items for the week, and also some chamimiolle tea from a company called traditional medicinals.  It says on the box its supposed to releave tension stress and upset stomach. So we will see if that helps at all. It doesnt taste fantastic but im literally willing to try anything. 

I also went to the gym and switched to a cheaper membership, that i could have been paying all along, but no one told me. oh well, at least it will be like this for a few months.  In switching i also got three personal training sessions, so i hope to finally start working on getting rid of my stomach!  They are also offering personal defense classes for women, but they started today and its $65. I hope they run it again because that would be great for me, since i run in the woods alone all the time.

i was a little appalled at how much the organic stuff costs. I hear sometimes that organic doesnt actually make a difference, i was wondering what is your opinion on this?  I figure since ive been feeling so crappy i should start watching what i put into my body but if "organic" and "all natural" doesnt mean anything, then im not going to spend the extra money.  And i have no problem eating meat, but im thinking about trying tofu, since i've heard its healthier...anyone have any opnions on this?


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

pjlla said:


> Well.... I'm not a good one to talk to about not getting enough calories.  I often think that I am NOT getting enough calories (because I maintain) but then when I bump them up, I get a gain!!
> 
> If you are looking to boost calories DO NOT head to fast food!!   That stuff is absolute POISON!
> 
> Try using full-fat dairy like cheeses.... or full fat salad dressings.... or nuts (not just nut butters).... or sautee in EVOO instead of PAM. Just be sure that the calories you are adding are HEALTHY calories....not empty calories!
> 
> Throw a handful of almonds on top of your salad, or make a smoothie with some greek yogurt and whole milk.  Put a handful of granola on top of your yogurt (whole grain granola with nuts and raisins). For a splurge, try some Nutella on a piece of whole wheat toast!!.......................P


P, Great points!  I love the nutella suggestion!



jillbur said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I have beef stew cooking in the crockpot and I am going to workout when DH wakes up, so I don't bother him. I am heading out to take the dog for a walk in the snow (3-4 inches last night). She loves the snow, so I think a walk will be fun! Boys are trying hard to be quiet while DH sleeps, but they are shooting army men down with nerf guns and it's pretty funny. I hope they don't wake up DH while I'm out walking the dog!
> 
> Other than that, not much else to report so I'll be back later to check in.
> 
> Jill


Beef stew sounds awesome!!  I just put apples in my slow cooker for some applesauce from my not-so-great-apples.  I'm we have the best smelling houses right now 



trinaweena said:


> I got some reading done last night before bed which was good, plus proofread my essay (will still need another go around of proof reading).  Today I need to work on my bibliography, which really shouldn't be too hard. I know I'm just making it into more a big deal than it should be.  This morning my mom called me at ten of 8 to tell me that the hospital did not have my bloodwork paper so i couldn't get my blood work done.
> 
> I had an order for bloodwork from my primary care doctor to check my cholestorol, my stomach doctor wanted bloodwork done, and a stool sample. So i had the stool sample paperwork and the bloodwork paperwork from my primary, so i went down to the hospital anyways and at least got that over with.  I told the nurse i was terrified of needles and she was so great, talked to me while she did it i didn't even feel it and then she was done. i will def go back there on monday when i need to get the other bloodwork done
> 
> stopped at the library to pick up some books i requested from another library and then stopped at stop and shop to get some cereal. i dont normal stop at stop and shop but they have a great organic section, with lots of dairy free options! I got some cereal and few snack type items for the week, and also some chamimiolle tea from a company called traditional medicinals.  It says on the box its supposed to releave tension stress and upset stomach. So we will see if that helps at all. It doesnt taste fantastic but im literally willing to try anything.
> 
> I also went to the gym and switched to a cheaper membership, that i could have been paying all along, but no one told me. oh well, at least it will be like this for a few months.  In switching i also got three personal training sessions, so i hope to finally start working on getting rid of my stomach!  They are also offering personal defense classes for women, but they started today and its $65. I hope they run it again because that would be great for me, since i run in the woods alone all the time.
> 
> i was a little appalled at how much the organic stuff costs. I hear sometimes that organic doesnt actually make a difference, i was wondering what is your opinion on this?  I figure since ive been feeling so crappy i should start watching what i put into my body but if "organic" and "all natural" doesnt mean anything, then im not going to spend the extra money.  And i have no problem eating meat, but im thinking about trying tofu, since i've heard its healthier...anyone have any opnions on this?


WoW!! You have been more productive in one day than I do in one entire weekend!!  You go girl 

I'm so glad you are moving forward with all the bloodwork and such.  I really hope they find something after all of this testing!!

My verdict is still out on organic.  I can't see that it has made a difference in my diet and I really can't spend the extra money on it.  For now I am just sticking with the regular old food I usually eat   I'd be curious to see if you have seen/felt a difference with the organic!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Well I never answered my own question 
I would love to learn how to water ski..it just looks so fun!  And no, I have not had a full physical in about 3 years and my lady dr in about 2 years.  The reason I asked the question is that I HAVE to go and check my cholesterol.  It was bordering high last time so I need to see if it's better.  The visits to the dr last year were strictly for my GF stuff so we didn't get a full workup done!

Well, I am cleaning up the kitchen today and rearranging the cabinets...I never realized how many things had expired (cans and such)

Have a wonderful day Donalds and make great choices!


----------



## pjlla

jillbur said:


> [That's for the tips on the salmon patties and applesauce. I may look online for a way to make the applesauce in the crockpot.
> 
> Let me know what you find!
> 
> I went to the gym at 8:50 and yoga was cancelled. Grrr....I ended up at the pharmacy to pick up a prescription and to another grocery store to buy meat (stew meat, chicken, and fish). I went to Walmart yesterday for groceries and I don't buy meat there. I usually go to the meat market, but I forgot 2 things at Walmart so went to Giant Eagle instead. Meat is getting so expensive. Well, so is everything else!
> 
> IT IS!!  We've been leaning toward more and more organic meats and it is SO expensive!  We did find some reasonably priced organic chicken at Costco and DH found organic beef there this past week for about $5/lb... but that is still steep.  We bought a 2 lb. package of wild caught fish earlier this week.... it cost nearly $15 and it made 4 servings!!  Thank GOODNESS for our meatless Mondays (and any other meatless days I can fit in!).  But it makes me long for the days when DH would eat pasta and I could feed the entire family for $5 !!Sorry about yoga.
> 
> 
> I have beef stew cooking in the crockpot and I am going to workout when DH wakes up, so I don't bother him. I am heading out to take the dog for a walk in the snow (3-4 inches last night). She loves the snow, so I think a walk will be fun! Boys are trying hard to be quiet while DH sleeps, but they are shooting army men down with nerf guns and it's pretty funny. I hope they don't wake up DH while I'm out walking the dog!
> 
> Other than that, not much else to report so I'll be back later to check in.
> 
> Jill



Mmmmm... beef stew!  What do you use for stock??  Last time I made it I used half organic lowfat beef broth and half V-8 juice.  It turned out great!  ............................P


----------



## pjlla

trinaweena said:


> Thanks for sharing your story about you DS, its good to know that i'm not the only one.  It's so frustrating to feel like the people who are supposed to fix you don't even have time to see you or call you.  I didn't go to medical school, I can't fix myself.
> 
> But you CAN advocate for yourself and that is what you need to be doing right now!!
> 
> Yes I think it was mother intuition! Like i told my vet, I KNOW my dogs, I know when something isn't right!  I guess its a really good thing, because dogs cant tell you when they dont feel good!
> 
> NO GOOD can come from ignoring intuition.... whether it is woman's intuition, mom intuition, or fur baby momma intuition!!
> 
> I did make it myself, we buy whole wheat pizza dough from the grocery store and then i just put whatever i want on it. It was good, I always have troubly forming the dough, but my brother did it (he works at a pizza place) and it came out good.  Obviously I can't have cheese but it was fine without it.
> 
> Mmmmm... that sounds good. I used to occasionally make my own pizza dough in the bread machine, but forming the elasticy dough was always a challenge!  Now I buy premade honey whole wheat crusts.. much easier!
> 
> ----
> I got some reading done last night before bed which was good, plus proofread my essay (will still need another go around of proof reading).  Today I need to work on my bibliography, which really shouldn't be too hard. I know I'm just making it into more a big deal than it should be.  This morning my mom called me at ten of 8 to tell me that the hospital did not have my bloodwork paper so i couldn't get my blood work done.
> 
> I had an order for bloodwork from my primary care doctor to check my cholestorol, my stomach doctor wanted bloodwork done, and a stool sample. So i had the stool sample paperwork and the bloodwork paperwork from my primary, so i went down to the hospital anyways and at least got that over with.  I told the nurse i was terrified of needles and she was so great, talked to me while she did it i didn't even feel it and then she was done. i will def go back there on monday when i need to get the other bloodwork done
> 
> Hopefully all of the appropriate tests can get done and you will finally get some answers!
> 
> stopped at the library to pick up some books i requested from another library and then stopped at stop and shop to get some cereal. i dont normal stop at stop and shop but they have a great organic section, with lots of dairy free options! I got some cereal and few snack type items for the week, and also some chamimiolle tea from a company called traditional medicinals.  It says on the box its supposed to releave tension stress and upset stomach. So we will see if that helps at all. It doesnt taste fantastic but im literally willing to try anything.
> 
> Could you mix it half and half with maybe a green tea??
> 
> I also went to the gym and switched to a cheaper membership, that i could have been paying all along, but no one told me. oh well, at least it will be like this for a few months.  In switching i also got three personal training sessions, so i hope to finally start working on getting rid of my stomach!  They are also offering personal defense classes for women, but they started today and its $65. I hope they run it again because that would be great for me, since i run in the woods alone all the time.
> 
> Maybe you should carry pepper spray.
> 
> i was a little appalled at how much the organic stuff costs. I hear sometimes that organic doesnt actually make a difference, i was wondering what is your opinion on this?  I figure since ive been feeling so crappy i should start watching what i put into my body but if "organic" and "all natural" doesnt mean anything, then im not going to spend the extra money.  And i have no problem eating meat, but im thinking about trying tofu, since i've heard its healthier...anyone have any opnions on this?



IMHO organics is less about "short term" health and more about "long term" health.  It is about eliminating poisons and toxins that could lead to things like cancer.   If your grocery dollars are limited, try doing a google search for the "Dirty Dozen".  That is a list of the top 12 foods that you should ALWAYS buy as organics.... the foods with the MOST contamination.  I know it contains celery and apples, but can't remember the entire list right now.  

In addition to things like organics, try eliminating foods that contained ingredients that have been genetically modified.... but I'll warn you that it will be HARD!  The U.S. government does NOT require GMO foods to be labeled as such.... so you actually have to look for a label that says it has NOT been made with GMO foods. Corn and soy are BIG offenders in this situation, so if you decide to add tofu to your diet, you need to be aware of this.  

Again, these are changes you are making because of long-term health, so I couldn't promise you would feel better immediately.... but you never know!
.........................P


----------



## pjlla

mackeysmom said:


> I prefer to work out alone.  When it is just me and my IPOD, I tend to lose track of time (in a good way!).
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> I took my niece to see The Secret World of Arrietty today.  I stopped at 7-11 with the intention of picking up a bag of Pirate's Booty to bring into the movies, but found an individual bag (110 calories) of Special K chips and got those instead.  (I did steal a few of my niece's Twizzlers, but stayed away from the movie theatre popcorn. )
> 
> Tonight I played around with one of my late grandmother's recipes.  She used to make a spinach bread (for lack of a better word) with over a dozen eggs, almost two pounds of different cheeses, flour, bacon and a little spinach.  I re-tooled it with eggbeaters, a lot less cheese (and used reduced fat), reduced fat Bisquick, Canadian Bacon and a TON of spinach.   Instead of baking it in an 11X13 inch pan, I made it in cupcake tins and froze the extras.  Not as good as MamaDear (my grandmother) used to make, but pretty tasty.
> 
> As some of you from the last challenge know, I am currently out of work.  I've been doing some freelance writing jobs, and was recently approved to be the local Weight Watchers Expert for Examiner.com.   It pays next to nothing, but it is something I can put on my resume.   I am really trying to get back on track - foodwise, because I don't want to be outed as a "fraud".
> 
> If anybody is interested in checking out my "column" - here is the link to  my latest article:  http://******************/weight-wa...-of-these-weight-watchers-frozen-meals-review  .  If you'd like to subscribe, I plan on writing about one article a week so you won't be bombarded with email.
> 
> - Laura



Finally had time today to go read your article, but the link seems to be broken.  I'll try it again, but could you repost a new link?? Thanks!...........P


----------



## mikamah

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Oh Kathy...I love I Hope You Dance...it makes me cry every time I hear it!!  The song just reminds me that healing can happen and things will not always be so terrible...
> 
> So glad your scrapbooking is going well! I'm in the middle of my "Disney Through the Years" beginning with my first visit in 1978!  I love Disney books!!
> Your son is the BEST!!!  The poem is soooo cute!  Kathy, I wish you all the best for a wonderful birthday filled with love and happiness that carries through the year! Enjoy your day!!


Thank you Karen.  I actually made ds download I hope You Dance to his ipod today. I love the idea of a disney through the years book.  I may do somethign like that.  I worked on some sports pages for ds today, and went through and organized a bunch of pics I had printed out.  I decided a couple years ago to just make pages for ds, and eventually will put them all in an album.  I'm a little sporadic and not too well organized depending on what I have or need for stickers, and my mood, I guess, but I'm happy if I've done a few pages.   DS is pretty witty.  Thanks for the good wishes. 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> *Saturday QOTD:  On this day in 2010 ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex was relaunched as ESPN:The Weekend kicked off.  What sport have you always wanted to try...regardless of age, weight, physical limitations?
> 
> Bonus PSA: When was the last time you had a physical?  Just a little reminder that the journey to weight loss can be enhanced by using your doctor as an ally and not an enemy! Find a doctor you connect with and get yourself checked!*


Swimming comes to mind, and nothing fancy, but just a comfortable swimming where I can breath while moving without getting short of breath or water up my nose.  I've often thought of taking swim lessons, but never got around to it, and now Michael swims better than I ever will, but I still wish I felt more comfortable in the water.  
I had a physical last spring, and have one scheduled this spring, but must confess I skipped my mammogram last year, so I will definitely schedule one this year. 



pjlla said:


> Sorry.... I messed up the quote.... but what I was trying to say was...
> 
> WOOOHOO on getting back to scrapping!!! You can finish up that second book in no time and then start with some new projects!  I've GOT to get photos ordered today so I can pick them up tomorrow when I head into town to buy groceries.....................P


I sort of have multiple projects going, and did some sports pages today, football, skiing, and my favorite pages of the day was at our first Portland Seadogs game in 2008 when ds was asked to start the game at home plate calling out "Play Ball" so he was up on the jumbotron.  It was so cool.  Guess I wasn't in the disney scrapping mood today.  
So happy dd has been able to text a few times, and you're ready for a fun week with ds.  Michael just said this morning he couldn't believe vacation was almost over.   It really does go by quick when your a kid.  



pjlla said:


> Awwww... how cute!!  Breakfast in bed AND a card??  You are training him right!!  Don't forget that you are creating someone's "Prince Charming" with your little boy!
> 
> HAPPY, HAPPY, HAPPY Birthday to my sweet friend!  I hope that today is relaxing and special and that the next year brings you much health and happiness!!    ...........P


Thanks, pamela.  I am trying to teach him right.  I want him to be sensitive, and thoughtful, and really he is very sweet.  (most of the time)  I gave him 20 dollars and a 30 % off coupon to the hallmark store and sent him in to buy me a gift, and he picked out a disney mug that quoted Walt saying "who says you have to grow up?", and a stuffed dog that looks like Poko.  I worked with a woman who had 3 kids, and a dh, but they never aknowledged her birthday, and I know it was her dh more than them, but I felt so bad for her, and I think of her sometimes and I want michael to do the right thing with me.  He also wrapped me some of his disney pez containers and little plastic characters, and a gods eye he made and put mickey and goofy on it.  And he gave me strict instructions last night to stay in bed til he got up first.  It was very cute.  


pjlla said:


> I've been sitting here FAR too long now and it is time to hit the TM before lunch.  No WAY I am going outside to walk/run.... the wind is HOWLING and snow flurries are flying around.
> Off to slap on the Aasics and exercise bra and hit the TM.  I PROMISE myself 20 minutes... but hopefully can push through for at least 30 min..........P


The wind has been crazy here too, though it seems to be quieting down now.  Hope you had a fun run on the treadmill.



jillbur said:


> Happy Birthday!!
> 
> Awww...your son is too sweet and that peom rocks!
> 
> I've always wanted to play tennis and beat my husband. Unfortunately, he wants to play when it's 90 and humid and I want to play when it's cooler. So, we never play.
> 
> 
> I have beef stew cooking in the crockpot and I am going to workout when DH wakes up, so I don't bother him. I am heading out to take the dog for a walk in the snow (3-4 inches last night). She loves the snow, so I think a walk will be fun! Boys are trying hard to be quiet while DH sleeps, but they are shooting army men down with nerf guns and it's pretty funny. I hope they don't wake up DH while I'm out walking the dog!
> 
> Other than that, not much else to report so I'll be back later to check in.
> 
> Jill


Thank you, Jill.  Tennis is fun, we have courts nearby, so will play occassionally.  And the great thing was my 30 year old tennis racket still works.  Our dog loved the little bit of snow we've had this year too, but I'm just as happy not to have had much of it.   



trinaweena said:


> i was a little appalled at how much the organic stuff costs. I hear sometimes that organic doesnt actually make a difference, i was wondering what is your opinion on this?  I figure since ive been feeling so crappy i should start watching what i put into my body but if "organic" and "all natural" doesnt mean anything, then im not going to spend the extra money.  And i have no problem eating meat, but im thinking about trying tofu, since i've heard its healthier...anyone have any opnions on this?


I don't usually think about organic, but I just looked up the dirty dozen, and it made me a little sick to my stomach.  Apples, grapes, strawberries, 3 of ds's favorites.  He has at least one apple a day.  I need to think about organic, and see what they have at the grocery store. 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> PWell, I am cleaning up the kitchen today and rearranging the cabinets...I never realized how many things had expired (cans and such)


Won't it feel good to have nice clean cabinets though.  I don't do that enough.  



pjlla said:


> IMHO organics is less about "short term" health and more about "long term" health.  It is about eliminating poisons and toxins that could lead to things like cancer.   If your grocery dollars are limited, try doing a google search for the "Dirty Dozen".  That is a list of the top 12 foods that you should ALWAYS buy as organics.... the foods with the MOST contamination.  I know it contains celery and apples, but can't remember the entire list right now.
> 
> In addition to things like organics, try eliminating foods that contained ingredients that have been genetically modified.... but I'll warn you that it will be HARD!  The U.S. government does NOT require GMO foods to be labeled as such.... so you actually have to look for a label that says it has NOT been made with GMO foods. Corn and soy are BIG offenders in this situation, so if you decide to add tofu to your diet, you need to be aware of this.
> 
> Again, these are changes you are making because of long-term health, so I couldn't promise you would feel better immediately.... but you never know!
> .........................P


Thanks for the info on the organics.  Pretty eye opening.  We eat a lot on the clean 15 as well, but maybe to try and do a few of the others as organic would be smart for us.  

Well, I've spend a bit of time here, and it's time to order supper.  I bought some cookies and a small cake to have tonight, and will be completely back on track tomorrow.  

Have a lovely night!!


----------



## pjlla

Kathy..... sounds like your birthday was relaxing and low-key.  And you are absolutely doing the right thing in training Michael to treat loved ones' birthdays SPECIAL!  

I  can't get past the feeling of need to check the clock to see if it is time to go pick up DD!!  Eight years of constantly being on DD's schedule....hard to change those habits!  One more week of no wet towels on the laundry room floor, one more week of NO driving to the Y, one more week of no teen-girl drama, one more week of no trying to fit the entire family's schedule around the swim schedule.......

awww.... who am I kidding?? I miss her like crazy!!!

I went on google to see about where they were going today.  Google it yourself if you have time.... it was beautiful!  They went to the Monteverde Cloud Forest.  

I did end up with 45 minutes on the TM.  The first 25 minutes was walk 2 minutes, fast run 1 minute.  Last 20 was brisk walking carrying weighted balls.

Done for the day! TTYL..................P


----------



## ougrad86

jillbur said:


> I do not like heights, but I am fine in an airplane. I just tell myself that we'll be in Florida in 2 hours vs 16 in the car (well, probably more like 24 after we stop with the kids).
> 
> I think roller coasters are extreme. Some of them are just plain crazy! Have you ever been to Cedar Point in Ohio? They have some ridiculous coasters!
> 
> I think ziplining looks so much fun also. My sister just found a ziplining place in TX for when we go this summer, but DSs are too small to do it (weight wise). DH told me to go and he'd do something with the boys, so I think my sister, nephew (14), and I might do it!
> 
> Grand Canyon and Yellowstone are two places I want to go, also. I hear you about the airfare. The cheapest I can find from Cleveland (Pittsburgh is higher) to Austin with rental car for 4 people is looking like $1700. Good thing we have family to stay with!!
> 
> We haven't been geocaching for awhile. I get so frustrated when we know something is there but we just can't find it! One cache we found was a little silver tube about the size of a large pill that was hanging in a tree. Of course since we were directed at a tree, we were looking in the bark, holes, and branches, and ground. I have no idea how I saw this tiny thing hanging in that tree!  There is one around here we have tried to find about 6 times and still haven't.



I don't like heights, but airplanes don't bother me - probably because I'm all enclosed.  I like looking down and seeing the ground go by.

Still trying to figure out how to make those trips work plus Europe...we may have to put WDW/Universal to the side for a couple of years 

I found my first geocache Thursday.  I did not get a chance to walk at work, so I ran to a park not far from DS's school that had a cache that was labeled as good for beginners - which I am.  Was able to find it, way excited, but the items inside appeared to be almost throwaways - one guy even threw in a signed playing card!  Not sure the quality of stuff that it was started with though.  I did an exchange and signed the log book, then went home and logged it on the site.  Very excited, but it is still cold  - today anyway, with the wind the chills are down in the 20's.  Took DS to the area where his team did their run today, but that was about it.  Took ten minutes to look for another cache, then decided I was nuts  and went home until DS called me to pick him up.



jillbur said:


> QOTD Monday
> Today's movie is Beauty and the Beast
> We all know Belle loved to read. What is the last health related book/article you read and can you share anything you learned?



I usually read everyday on the WW site.  Haven't really learned anything new recently...most of it I am familiar with.  What Kaitie learned below really surprised me though.



JacksLilWench said:


> I read a really interesting article lately.  A study was done about weight loss recently, and it blew my mind- the study had two groups.  Both groups were restricted to the same amount of calories and physical activity a day, but the variable group was told to eat dessert with a healthy breakfast (ie, egg whites and toast with a piece of fruit, and then a brownie)  The control group was given just a typical b/l/d meal plan.  The variable group (over a 32-week period) lost 40LBS more than the control group AND kept it off!!!  The researchers came to three conclusions about all this craziness:
> 1) Eating something sweet and sugary that early in the day spikes your metabolism,
> 2) It works because you have all day to burn off whatever sweet treat you just ate,
> 3) And it takes care of your sugar craving for the day.



That flies in the face of everything I 've always learned!

I tend to have a couple of Hershey Kisses in the morning if I am really craving sugar.  Tend to try to stick to a Sugar Free Werther's - it has a nice creamy taste that helps to satisfy.  I do have blueberries which are sweet. but not anything like a brownie!

I may try this, but not at this point.  Maybe when I get closer.  I tend to always crave chocolate, no matter when I eat it.



dvccruiser76 said:


> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 7!
> 
> 
> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 7?
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 7 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 0.60% - MoonFaerie
> #9 - 0.63% - pooh2001
> #8 - 0.65% - luvpoohandcompany
> #7 - 0.73% - shellebelle76
> #6 - 0.74% - ougrad86
> #5 - 0.98% - vitfamily
> #4 - 1.19% - D73
> #3 - TIE - 1.40% - akhaloha & ::Snow White::
> #2 - 1.42% - mackeysmom *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 7 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 2.76% - ChelleyB *



Oh my, I actually made the top ten.  I was getting a little hyper - last fall I always appeared, and this challenge not until now.

And it must have been water loss or something - I gained one pound this week.  Still below 170 - I crept up above this week - but I know I ate a little more this week than I should have.  Very frustrating week at work, and it may carry over into next week.

Will have to try and make sure it doesn't get to me so that I can make the top ten again!



jillbur said:


> QOTD Tuesday
> Today's movie is Up
> Carl was determined to make it to Paradise Falls and had a plan to get there. What is your weight loss plan? Do you do Weight Wacthers, Jenny Craig, Atkins, the Dukan diet, or count calories? Explain your plan (so others can learn what your plan is about) and why it works for you.



WW seems to work for me.  I want to be able to choose what to eat, and to be able to eat a wide variety.

Basically, WW has some kind of formula that assigns points to the food you eat, and you get a certain number of points each week, as well as some extra weekly points.  All food has points except fruits and veggies, although you are encouraged to eat them you should not gorge on them.  Your points are determined by your current weight and activity level.  You can also gain activity points, which also can be used for extra food.  The weekly and activity points reset each week.

Once a week you weigh in.  You can attend meetings or follow the online program (which is what I do now, used to go to meetings) and record your weight.  I like seeing the graph from when I was at my heaviest, but it has been kind of jumping around the last year and a half as I lapse, then start again, etc.  Determined to keep it on a mostly downward track this time.

I journal online and keep track that way.  I like that I can write it in and it determines the points and adds it up for me - I'm lazy that way.

It is alot like counting calories, but seems easier for me to put all together.



my3princes said:


> My day:  6 AM I find an email from HR that was sent on Friday.  They were trying to contact me and were unaware that I had Fridays off.  I was excited as I had a really great interview on Thursday.
> 8:30 AM I call HR.  They offer me the position and I accept, but want something documenting that my vacation has been approved for this summer.  The department that I was hired into is thrilled, send me an email welcoming me to the department, confirming vacation etc.
> Throughout the morning my current boss comes in to congratulate me, starting date is set, invited to new department retreat prior to starting position.  Everything was amazing.
> 11:50 AM  call from different person in HR telling me that they cannot give me the position because I did not apply properly online and my application came through for a category that I could not be considered in.  No one seems to know what happened, The position WAS open in a category which I could and thought I was applying, but the position was actually listed in 2 categories with separate job numbers (one position, two job numbers)  somehow my application went to the wrong category, it was not kicked back as it should have been automatically, I was not only interviewed, but hired, start date and the department is irate because they want me.  As of 4:30 I hadn't heard if anything could be done about it or not.  I have been through every emotion today.  I feel like P's daughter did, but this one could seriously effect the rest of my life given that my current job ends on May 3.



This is totally ridiculous.  You were accepted!



jillbur said:


> QOTD Wednesday
> Today's movie is Aladdin
> Genie grants you three wishes! But, there are rules:
> 1. You can not change the past.
> 2. One wish has to be used on yourself.
> 3. One wish has to be used on your friends and/or family.
> 4. One wish can be used for anything.
> What do you wish for?



1. I wish that we had enough money that we could stop working and start doing things we love.
2.  To be a my healthy weight, and feeling good and energetic!
3.  To live closer to my DM and DMIL so we could help look after them - I worry when we are so far away.

The only bad thing about #3 is that we leave DS friends and excellent high school...so even if it came up I would be very torn. 



pjlla said:


> Happy Wednesday friends!  Well, DD is off to CR.  She should be landing in Miami shortly and be leaving the US shortly after lunch.  The last 24 hours had me busy with picking up last minute stuff, finishing laundry, etc. so I haven't been on to chat. And now I am living on about 90 min of sleep, so I don't have the brain power for read and replies!



So glad she got off OK!



pjlla said:


> Eating on vacation doesn't have to totally throw your healthy plan out the window!
> First of all.... if you are anything like me at Disney, you do a TON of walking... so that is the first bonus.  And you CAN plan to exercise while on vacation!   I don't exercise intentionallly while at Disney, but I do at least 4-5 workouts during a typical summer lakefront vacation with my family.  I rise before everyone (I'm a morning person anyhow) and get it done before anyone is awake. Then I shower (or go for an early swim!) and can get breakfast started for everyone.   And I don't miss out on any of the usual daytime activities. It's a win-win!
> Second.... it is all about BALANCE!  If you want to plan on a big special dinner or such, then eat lighter for the remainder of your day.  Fruit and a bit of lean protein for breakfast, salad with some light dressing and maybe a cheese stick for lunch.... and lots of carrot and celery sticks, plus fresh fruit for snacks.  Save up those calories for your splurge.... and then RIGHT BACK on track for the next meal.
> Third.... SHARING!  DD and I did a sort of "eat your way around Epcot" on our trip last May and  we shared nearly everything (except the beer.... ).   We shared a school bread in Norway (chose it based on things we read here, but didn't really like it), shared an appetizer in China (I think it was potstickers), a pastry in France.... and Italy we just bought sparkling water!  In Morocco she didn't want anything but I wanted something I had had the previous year and I knew it was a tiny portion, so I bought it.  It was so much fun and I don't regret the eating because I made it work!  And it was such a fun adventure!!
> Fourth....... water!  Don't let thirst disguise itself as hunger!  Keep yourself hydrated while at Disney and you won't make the mistake of eating when you really need to be drinking.
> LASTLY.... as SOON as your vacation is over you are BACK ON PLAN!!  Fully and completely!  Mark it on your calendar.  Make a date with your trainer for the day after you return home.... or make plans with a friend for working out together.  Plan those first few days of meals and have things prepared and in the cupboard and freezer.... NO EXCUSES to have to continue the "vacation eating" by ordering in pizza.
> Sorry to sound preachy.... just offering up some suggestions.............P



Great suggestions.  I don't diet, but if I start eating crazy stuff, I would have issues that I don't want to deal with on vacation, so I eat more, but still keep it reined it (compared to my past).  I am always drinking, usually have water hanging off the lanyard around my neck.
Great idea about have some stuff ready when you get back.  I never thought to do that - the "vacation" usually lasted a few more days until I had to chance to catch up on the shopping.  I will make sure I have some stuff ready this time around!



pjlla said:


> 1.  Magical tummy tuck!  I'm not particularly vain, but I hate this deflated spare tire I still have after two pregnancies and a near-90 lb. weight loss.  I can live with the droopy b**bs and  my legs are bearable.  And I actually may consider a facelift some day IRL.... but I can't ever foresee spending the $$ or taking the risk for a tummy tuck.



I have the spare tire as well, it is almost fully deflated...but it does affect the clothes I can wear.  But like you, I have heard how dangerous tummy tucks are - the worst to get and heal from, with the most complications - that as much as I would like to get one, I cannot justify the risk.  I would rather be healthy and just adjust my clothes accordingly.



my3princes said:


> Job update:  They "can't" offer me the job as I applied to the wrong posting even though it was accidental.  The good news in their opinion is that the posting that I could have and should have applied to was missing some information so they have to cancel that previous posting, and repost the correct one.  I can apply  when it opens if I like.  Of course so can anyone else and I could be blocked by a Vet.  I guess it's better than nothing, but still disappointing.



Make sure after you enter it everything is lined up perfectly - have them check it - altthough it sounds as though they dropped the ball on this one.  Fingers crossed that nothing mucks it up this time and you get the job - it sounds as though they really want you, since they were irate about it as well.



jillbur said:


> QOTD Thursday
> Today's movie is Toy Story
> You've got a friend in me! How do you prefer to exercise? Do you work out with a friend or group, or do you prefer to exercise alone? Why?



I work out alone for the most part.  I do it in my living room if I am doing Wii exercise.

At work, I go walking with a couple of coworkers, but it is sometimes hard to all find time to go out at the same time!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> *QOTD:  On this day in 1993 Beauty and the Beast won 5 Grammy awards for the title song.  What is your theme song....you know the one that you can't help singing when it comes on?  If you don't have one, think about what one best fits your personality and gets you moving!
> Bonus QOTD: Did you have breakfast?  What did you have and did it fill you up?*



Can't pick one single song - have nearly 3,000 on my iPhone!  Everything from musicals and Disney to pop, rock and contemporary country.  Anything with a good beat will get me going.  I want to set up a play list to dance to at home for exercise.

For breakfast, I usually have high-fiber oatmeal with a serving of blueberries.  A couple hours of later at work, I supplement that with a cheese stick so I get some protein.  That'll usually get me through the morning with just a piece of fruit for a snack.

On weekends, I usually do OK with just some fruit in the morning.  Occasionally I will have something made with Egg Beaters - scrambled or omlet with veggies - or a faux Egg McMuffin made at home. 



pjlla said:


> First half of breakfast eaten.  When possible, I often try to break breakfast into two parts.... I eat the first within an hour of rising (well... I try to anyhow) and eat the second about 10 am.  That way I don't end up STARVING by noon.  And on those days when I rise really early (like 5 am or before), it allows me to eat right away when I'm hungry, but still have something to look forward to!
> Today's first half was one serving of FiberOne cereal, 1/4 C blueberries, 1/2 C almond milk... super low Points, but a combination I love.  Second half will be a toasted low carb pita with ??  maybe peanut butter, maybe almond butter, maybe LC cheese.... we'll see what I feel like about 9:30 am.



I realized the oatmeal wasn't getting me through my morning, and breaking it up, having some protein later on when I get to work, seems to work better for me.  I need to eat almost as soon as I get up, I don't do welll otherwise.



Scraggy said:


> Well, I'm still here even though I don't post much.  I was hoping to be closer to 20 pounds lost by the end of Feb, but I'm not going to make it.
> I had a hysterectomy on Wednesday.  It went great. I didn't have any type of pain meds afterward and was able to go home the same day in the late afternoon.  I have to heal. I'm sore.  I sleep a lot.  I can't exercise yet, but it's crazy how great I feel after having that done.  I haven't even had to take motrin or anything.
> I'm only at 11 pounds down instead of my goal of like 18 pounds down, but I hope after I heal, I'll be able to get back into walking and back to losing weight.



Best of wishes while you are healing.  Take your time.  Glad it went well and you sound like you are recovering nicely.  How long before you can start regular activities?



belledreamer said:


> Hormonal rant coming...
> Not having a good day today.  Gained... I can't believe I gained this week...  A month of maintaining and I gained...
> I know I really shouldn't be complaining since I know there are others who are having worse weight struggles than me and this is probably just TOM talking...but I've been working so hard at it, especially this week.  I got all my scheduled exercise in and then some, plus I tracked every calorie I ate.  The past three days I've actually made myself eat a spoonful of peanut butter or drink some 1% milk just to get my minimum 1,200 calories. Even today, I've logged in my meals (Fiber bar, Subway, baked pork chop with sweet potato) and am still over 300 calories short from my minimum calories...
> Plus my gym consult had to be rescheduled for the 2nd time today (trainer needed to reschedule) and when I told DM about my weigh-in today, she mentioned that our scale is probably not accurate considering it's as old as me and there's about a 10 lb difference between the doctor's office scale and ours.  So even though our scale says 201, it's probably more like 207-210 which also means that my starting weight was probably more than I originally thought.
> Totally not what I needed to hear today...  I guess mostly because it made me come to the realization of 'How did I let it get like this?'
> Now whether it's from a starting weight of 225 or 215, I still have lost 15lbs either way and I do take satisfaction in that.  My clothes fit better, the back fat is gone and I feel healthier.  And I'm still planning on going to the gym today as I originally scheduled.  (No drowning my sorrows in chocolate...  )  But it's just disappointing to think you've come so far and then find out you actually haven't...
> I mean, I'm getting exercise, burning calories and eating healthy.  Why am I not losing anymore weight?
> Rant over.  If you took the time to read this, I really appreciate it.



Remember that it is not always reflected on the scale...pull out the tape measure...check how your clothes fit.  Keep that in mind...the scale is not the only measure.  You are getting fit, feeling better.  And you said hormonal rant - this is very common around this time, you might be retaining water.

Do a calorie check as well.  You are very good about working out - make sure you are getting enough calories so you can maintain this level of activity so your body is not trying to conserve too much.

You always weigh more at the doctors.  You are usually wearing more clothes and it is later in the day.



trinaweena said:


> It's been a crazy week to say the least.  Where to start?
> Well I'm sure you are all sick of hearing about it by now, but yes my stomach is STILL bothering me.  I actually had to miss class on tuesday which is SUPER upsetting because i swore after I failed out of school because of skipping class that I would never skip another class, but i went to class and all my classmates told me i looked awful and i felt awful and i HAD to work so i went home.  It wasnt a huge deal, but it was frustrating.  I ended up calling the doctor and basically demanding that I be seen by the actual doctor not the nurse practictioner. The receptionist was quite snippy with me, and told me that he couldn't see me till April.  I asked her if i was just supposed to suffer until then and she was like well no, but you haven't gotten blood work (they never told me to) and stool sample.  So i'm getting that done tomorrow but i don't know if it will help or not, since i still cant see an actual doctor till april. The middle of april
> I'm going to see my primary care doctor on wednesday to talk about anxiety issues.  Maybe that is the cause of these problems?  I honestly don't care what is causing it anymore, i just want it to stop.  I felt great this morning, ate breakfast and then started to feel sick midafternoon.  I've been cranky today anyways, worked at 7am, and didn't eat anything, plus it snowed so its just crappy weather wise.
> I suppose it didn't help that i was cranky and tired, and just woken up from a nap.  It was just not a great experience. Also the dress ended up costing me $200 that i dont have.  The one good thing was they took our measurements and mine were smaller than hers! Petty I know, but she's always had the perfect body and ALWAYS been the pretty one so that was a nice moment.  I ended up ordering the dress in a size 8, so i can't gain any wait till september! Which shouldn't be so hard since i'm still not eating.



Maybe you should ask your primary care doctor if he can do anything, run any tests or recommend another doctor.  You are being mistreated, and should go elsewhere where someone can treat you quickly and with kindness and compassion.  Doctors know the best doctors around.  I hope you can get this turned around quickly.

Yeh on the dress measurement!  8 is a great size!  I will probably never see that again...I'd be over the moon to get to a 10 when I reach my ultimate goal.



belledreamer;44130257Burned 398 calories at the gym today and I have to admit said:


> I would suggest cheese or nuts.  I love low-fat string cheese and nuts are great and really healthy for you.  Or just scramble some eggs for a light  post-work out snack, you could add some veggies and some cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> RemembertheMagic98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Saturday QOTD:  On this day in 2010 ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex was relaunched as ESPN:The Weekend kicked off.  What sport have you always wanted to try...regardless of age, weight, physical limitations?
> 
> Bonus PSA: When was the last time you had a physical?  Just a little reminder that the journey to weight loss can be enhanced by using your doctor as an ally and not an enemy! Find a doctor you connect with and get yourself checked!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have loved to ice skate or do gymnastics.  Never had the where withall to do that, and I inherited my dad's weak ankles (although my ankles are fine now, my knees are the issue).  Equestrian would be fun as well.  But we were a poor family, did not have money to throw away.
> 
> Last time was a year and a half ago.  Planning to have another this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> pjlla said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a splurge, try some Nutella on a piece of whole wheat toast!!.......................P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, I just experienced Nutella...it was sooo chocolately....I need to get it out of the house since I don't need extra calories!
> We picked it up since we made something for DS's German class, and I could have ate it with a spoon (although too much would've made me sick)...licked my fingers when we were done!  It was so good.
> 
> I think I will take it to work and set it out with some crackers or shortbread cookies...I will eat too much if it is in the house.
> 
> *******************************************
> Need to finish up the laundry...will check back in tomorrow.
> 
> Carol
Click to expand...


----------



## my3princes

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> *Saturday QOTD:  On this day in 2010 ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex was relaunched as ESPN:The Weekend kicked off.  What sport have you always wanted to try...regardless of age, weight, physical limitations?
> 
> Bonus PSA: When was the last time you had a physical?  Just a little reminder that the journey to weight loss can be enhanced by using your doctor as an ally and not an enemy! Find a doctor you connect with and get yourself checked!*



Curling, that is the sport that I'd try.  It looks fun and easy in the Olympics 

All of my appointments are up to date, my last physical was just last month and the girlie ones we in the fall. 





Today was the State High School Singles tournament.  Everyone bowled 2 games then they divided them into two groups and A group with the higher averages and a B group with the lower.  Nick bowled well the fist 2 games and was placed in group A.  Hunter did not bowl as well as usual and ended up the the B group.  When all was said and done, Nick placed 6th and bowled consistantly about his average.  Hunter took home the first place trophy for the B group.  He bowled well above his average after those first 2 games.  In fact the first game after the split he had the highest pin fall of everyone A and B.  I must say it was a stressful afternoon watching them though.  High School Bowling is now finished for the year with the exception of the banquet.  Good thing as Lacrosse starts next Saturday.


----------



## trinaweena

It is so hard not to still see myself as large.  

I was going to not write this, but I wanted to get it out, and I know you folks would understand.

As of today I have lost 27lbs. I weigh 138.3 pounds.  A weight that I thought I would never see again.  My clothes fit better, there are even times when I think I could be pretty.  But most of the time I don't see the "skinny" girl, I still see the large girl who weighed 165lbs and wore nothing but sweatpants.

My mom and I were looking at dresses for the bridal shower and she said "I wish i could wear these dresses and look good" and I said "me too" and she was like "no you would look fantastic"

I don't see it.  I understand that I've lost a lot of weight, and I have a desirable body type, but i still don't see it. I see all the little imperfections and the tiny bit of weight i need to still lose.  I see bikini season and a cruise and me still not at my goal.

I would really just like to tell the big girl inside me to relax and embrace the new skinny girl!


----------



## jillbur

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Well, I am cleaning up the kitchen today and rearranging the cabinets...I never realized how many things had expired (cans and such)



I can PM you my address if you want to come do my pantry! I actually just told DH this past week that we need to clean it out. I'll get there soon.



pjlla said:


> Mmmmm... beef stew!  What do you use for stock??  Last time I made it I used half organic lowfat beef broth and half V-8 juice.  It turned out great!  ............................P



Actually, I only made beef stew because I got a good deal on stew meat today. I didn't have my recipe with me & couldn't remember it since it's been so long since I've made it. Sooooo, I cheated and bought a package of beef stew seasonings. I just mixed it with water and added corn starch (mixed with water) toward the end to thicken it. It was pretty good. Even DS8 liked it. DS5 had pb&j...he looked at the stew and said, "yuck." lol.




mikamah said:


> Thanks, pamela.  I am trying to teach him right.  I want him to be sensitive, and thoughtful, and really he is very sweet.  (most of the time)  I gave him 20 dollars and a 30 % off coupon to the hallmark store and sent him in to buy me a gift, and he picked out a disney mug that quoted Walt saying "who says you have to grow up?", and a stuffed dog that looks like Poko.  I worked with a woman who had 3 kids, and a dh, but they never aknowledged her birthday, and I know it was her dh more than them, but I felt so bad for her, and I think of her sometimes and I want michael to do the right thing with me.  He also wrapped me some of his disney pez containers and little plastic characters, and a gods eye he made and put mickey and goofy on it.  And he gave me strict instructions last night to stay in bed til he got up first.  It was very cute.



You're raising a great kid! He is going to make an amazing husband one day! 




pjlla said:


> I  can't get past the feeling of need to check the clock to see if it is time to go pick up DD!!  Eight years of constantly being on DD's schedule....hard to change those habits!  One more week of no wet towels on the laundry room floor, one more week of NO driving to the Y, one more week of no teen-girl drama, one more week of no trying to fit the entire family's schedule around the swim schedule.......
> 
> awww.... who am I kidding?? I miss her like crazy!!!



 Of course you do!




ougrad86 said:


> I found my first geocache Thursday.  I did not get a chance to walk at work, so I ran to a park not far from DS's school that had a cache that was labeled as good for beginners - which I am.  Was able to find it, way excited, but the items inside appeared to be almost throwaways - one guy even threw in a signed playing card!  Not sure the quality of stuff that it was started with though.  I did an exchange and signed the log book, then went home and logged it on the site.  Very excited, but it is still cold  - today anyway, with the wind the chills are down in the 20's.  Took DS to the area where his team did their run today, but that was about it.  Took ten minutes to look for another cache, then decided I was nuts  and went home until DS called me to pick him up.



Congrats! We've done some with junky things inside and others with cool things. I really don't get why there are things to trade  But, it is fun. With gas going sky high, we do less and less. But, if we go on vacation, we made sure to get a cache or two (or more if we have time). It does get funny when they are hidden in high traffic areas. Here I am looking in a bush or under a pay phone and people are just walking by staring  You have to be in stealth mode all the time!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

It's 9:27 and this is the latest I've been up in the last couple of days 
I have to get going and clean up some before heading to bed. Have a healthy Sunday!

Jill


----------



## donac

Good Sunday morning everyone 

Kathy  Happy Birthday   Michael sounds like a sweetheart.  You have done a great job raising him right. 

Pamela I know how it feels to have been on a schedule for so long that it feels strange not to be driving here there and everywhere.   There are still weekends in Sept and Oct saying "Don't I have a marching band event I need to be at?"

trinaweena You have done a great job on your weight loss.  I wish everyone who lost weight could have a total makeover by a specialist.  I think it would make us feel better about ourselves. 

Originally Posted by RemembertheMagic98  
Saturday QOTD: On this day in 2010 ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex was relaunched as ESPN:The Weekend kicked off. What sport have you always wanted to try...regardless of age, weight, physical limitations?

Bonus PSA: When was the last time you had a physical? Just a little reminder that the journey to weight loss can be enhanced by using your doctor as an ally and not an enemy! Find a doctor you connect with and get yourself checked! 


Deb I saw this question yesterday and I couldn't think of a sport that I would like to try but I aggree with you.  Ds's and I have really gotten into curling during the last few Olympics and it might be one that I can do.   ALso congrats on the great bowling season for the two boys.  

My last physical was in October.  MY last mammo was in Sept.  I do need to get my eyes and teeth checked. 

Judy thanks for the great question. 

Jill I made beef stew a couple of weeks ago and I really enjoyed it. 

Hi to who ever I missed. 

I am heading to my parents house today.  I am hoping to meet up with my sister and her dh so that we can discuss our trip to DW in Aug.  She wants to plan another sit down meal and I don't know if I can do that.  AS it is with two for the 5 days it means I can't eat at a counter serve in Epcot because both of them are in Epcot.  We have one sit down with just our family before we all get together but I am not sure that I want a sit down every day.  The only good thing is that most of the sit downs are planned for lunch so that I have time to digest and won't be going to bed on a full stomach.  

Off to get dressed for church and grocery shopping before we leave for my parents house. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## pjlla

ougrad86 said:


> I found my first geocache Thursday.  I did not get a chance to walk at work, so I ran to a park not far from DS's school that had a cache that was labeled as good for beginners - which I am.  Was able to find it, way excited, but the items inside appeared to be almost throwaways - one guy even threw in a signed playing card!  Not sure the quality of stuff that it was started with though.  I did an exchange and signed the log book, then went home and logged it on the site.  Very excited, but it is still cold  - today anyway, with the wind the chills are down in the 20's.  Took DS to the area where his team did their run today, but that was about it.  Took ten minutes to look for another cache, then decided I was nuts  and went home until DS called me to pick him up.
> 
> At least you were out there moving!  Sounds like fun.... I'll bet my DS would enjoy it.
> 
> 
> I usually read everyday on the WW site.  Haven't really learned anything new recently...most of it I am familiar with.  What Kaitie learned below really surprised me though.
> 
> 
> 
> That flies in the face of everything I 've always learned!
> 
> I tend to have a couple of Hershey Kisses in the morning if I am really craving sugar.  Tend to try to stick to a Sugar Free Werther's - it has a nice creamy taste that helps to satisfy.  I do have blueberries which are sweet. but not anything like a brownie!
> 
> I may try this, but not at this point.  Maybe when I get closer.  I tend to always crave chocolate, no matter when I eat it.
> 
> Okay.... I gotta say... suggesting that people eat a BROWNIE for breakfast is just WRONG.  I KNOW WW is about no restrictions.  But suggesting that people eat refined white flour and white sugar at breakfast is a LOUSY idea!  Sure, maybe the whole "sugar in the morning" thing works... but shouldn't it be something like FRUIT SUGAR.... or a complex carb type sugar??
> 
> First of all is the health issue.... I think things like brownies should be once-in-a-great-while treats.  Secondly, you are setting some folks up for DISASTER with this!  Some people won't stop at one brownie.... or they will skip the healthy breakfast and have 3 brownies instead.... you know the types..... the ones who think "If one is good, three must be better!"   And third... I think what is missing is that this breakfast brownie is the ONLY brownie of the day!  They are neglecting to mention that you shouldn't have a second brownie after lunch and then a third after dinner!
> 
> If you read between the lines, they are "suggesting" that this is your only sugary treat for the day, but it doesn't explicitly say that.  And I'm sorry, but I would STILL CRAVE a sugary treat later in the day.  It is just the way I am set up.  I've tried Atkins and South Beach both and no matter HOW LONG I stay on the program, I am STILL CRAVING SWEETS!!  It is a matter of learning to deal with these cravings!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, I actually made the top ten.  I was getting a little hyper - last fall I always appeared, and this challenge not until now.
> 
> And it must have been water loss or something - I gained one pound this week.  Still below 170 - I crept up above this week - but I know I ate a little more this week than I should have.  Very frustrating week at work, and it may carry over into next week.
> 
> Will have to try and make sure it doesn't get to me so that I can make the top ten again!
> 
> WOOOhoo on making top 10.... it will happen again if you make it!!
> 
> 
> 
> WW seems to work for me.  I want to be able to choose what to eat, and to be able to eat a wide variety.
> 
> Basically, WW has some kind of formula that assigns points to the food you eat, and you get a certain number of points each week, as well as some extra weekly points.  All food has points except fruits and veggies, although you are encouraged to eat them you should not gorge on them.  Your points are determined by your current weight and activity level.  You can also gain activity points, which also can be used for extra food.  The weekly and activity points reset each week.
> 
> Once a week you weigh in.  You can attend meetings or follow the online program (which is what I do now, used to go to meetings) and record your weight.  I like seeing the graph from when I was at my heaviest, but it has been kind of jumping around the last year and a half as I lapse, then start again, etc.  Determined to keep it on a mostly downward track this time.
> 
> I journal online and keep track that way.  I like that I can write it in and it determines the points and adds it up for me - I'm lazy that way.
> 
> It is alot like counting calories, but seems easier for me to put all together.
> 
> 
> Great explanation of WW!
> 
> Oh my gosh, I just experienced Nutella...it was sooo chocolately....I need to get it out of the house since I don't need extra calories!
> We picked it up since we made something for DS's German class, and I could have ate it with a spoon (although too much would've made me sick)...licked my fingers when we were done!  It was so good.
> 
> I think I will take it to work and set it out with some crackers or shortbread cookies...I will eat too much if it is in the house.
> 
> *******************************************
> Need to finish up the laundry...will check back in tomorrow.
> 
> Carol



DD does eat it with a spoon!!    She's lucky she can get away with it with all of the swimming.  I try NOT to have it in the house all the time though.... she would eat it for every meal!



my3princes said:


> Today was the State High School Singles tournament.  Everyone bowled 2 games then they divided them into two groups and A group with the higher averages and a B group with the lower.  Nick bowled well the fist 2 games and was placed in group A.  Hunter did not bowl as well as usual and ended up the the B group.  When all was said and done, Nick placed 6th and bowled consistantly about his average.  Hunter took home the first place trophy for the B group.  He bowled well above his average after those first 2 games.  In fact the first game after the split he had the highest pin fall of everyone A and B.  I must say it was a stressful afternoon watching them though.  High School Bowling is now finished for the year with the exception of the banquet.  Good thing as Lacrosse starts next Saturday.



Sounds like they both had a great day!!  Congratulations to them!!

Wow.... no break in the schedule, huh?  



trinaweena said:


> It is so hard not to still see myself as large.
> 
> I was going to not write this, but I wanted to get it out, and I know you folks would understand.
> 
> As of today I have lost 27lbs. I weigh 138.3 pounds.  A weight that I thought I would never see again.  My clothes fit better, there are even times when I think I could be pretty.  But most of the time I don't see the "skinny" girl, I still see the large girl who weighed 165lbs and wore nothing but sweatpants.
> 
> My mom and I were looking at dresses for the bridal shower and she said "I wish i could wear these dresses and look good" and I said "me too" and she was like "no you would look fantastic"
> 
> I don't see it.  I understand that I've lost a lot of weight, and I have a desirable body type, but i still don't see it. I see all the little imperfections and the tiny bit of weight i need to still lose.  I see bikini season and a cruise and me still not at my goal.
> 
> I would really just like to tell the big girl inside me to relax and embrace the new skinny girl!



I totally understand.  I absolutely STILL cannot wrap my mind around my size.  When I see folks on tv (primarily on BL finales, when you see their weight) I will see someone step on the scale and they weight 150 or 160  or even 170 and I think that is what I look like (even though I haven't been over the 130s in a long time).... but when the girls step up who weigh 129, 135, 137.... I NEVER think that I look like them..... even though DD always tells me I do.   

There are times when I get dressed in the morning that I feel "fat" and I think I look chunky.... despite the fact that I have just dressed myself in size 4 pants and a size small top!!    I think that is a type of body dysmorphic syndrome.  

No advise on how to get past it..... just keep working on having a HEALTHY STRONG body as well as a SLIM body... and be sure your goal weight is a reasonable one!!



jillbur said:


> Actually, I only made beef stew because I got a good deal on stew meat today. I didn't have my recipe with me & couldn't remember it since it's been so long since I've made it. Sooooo, I cheated and bought a package of beef stew seasonings. I just mixed it with water and added corn starch (mixed with water) toward the end to thicken it. It was pretty good. Even DS8 liked it. DS5 had pb&j...he looked at the stew and said, "yuck." lol.
> 
> Sounds delish.  There's always one who doesn't like it, isn't there??
> 
> 
> 
> It's 9:27 and this is the latest I've been up in the last couple of days
> I have to get going and clean up some before heading to bed. Have a healthy Sunday!
> 
> Jill



I was struggling to stay awake until 9pm last night, so I understand~!  I felt myself fading by 8:30, but pushed through until about 9:15 when I finally gave up!  



donac said:


> Pamela I know how it feels to have been on a schedule for so long that it feels strange not to be driving here there and everywhere.   There are still weekends in Sept and Oct saying "Don't I have a marching band event I need to be at?"
> 
> Glad it's not just me!  I must have jumped up to check the clock at least three times last evening.  And then every time I had to remind myself that I had NO WHERE to go!!
> 
> Originally Posted by RemembertheMagic98
> Saturday QOTD: On this day in 2010 ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex was relaunched as ESPN:The Weekend kicked off. What sport have you always wanted to try...regardless of age, weight, physical limitations?
> 
> Bonus PSA: When was the last time you had a physical? Just a little reminder that the journey to weight loss can be enhanced by using your doctor as an ally and not an enemy! Find a doctor you connect with and get yourself checked!
> 
> 
> Deb I saw this question yesterday and I couldn't think of a sport that I would like to try but I aggree with you.  Ds's and I have really gotten into curling during the last few Olympics and it might be one that I can do.   ALso congrats on the great bowling season for the two boys.
> 
> My last physical was in October.  MY last mammo was in Sept.  I do need to get my eyes and teeth checked.
> 
> Judy thanks for the great question.
> 
> Jill I made beef stew a couple of weeks ago and I really enjoyed it.
> 
> Hi to who ever I missed.
> 
> I am heading to my parents house today.  I am hoping to meet up with my sister and her dh so that we can discuss our trip to DW in Aug.  She wants to plan another sit down meal and I don't know if I can do that.  AS it is with two for the 5 days it means I can't eat at a counter serve in Epcot because both of them are in Epcot.  We have one sit down with just our family before we all get together but I am not sure that I want a sit down every day.  The only good thing is that most of the sit downs are planned for lunch so that I have time to digest and won't be going to bed on a full stomach.
> 
> Off to get dressed for church and grocery shopping before we leave for my parents house.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I love Disney planning!  I'm jealous!!  Have a fun day planning your trip and your fancy meals!

*****************

Morning friends!

Heard from DD briefly last night and another quick text this morning.  Apparently the wi-fi in their room last night wasn't quite on par and after the first two texts it wouldn't send again... and they were on lock-in already, so no heading to a common area to text.  But at least she was able to get a message to me twice and I know all is good.  Yesterday was horseback riding on the beach.... and she finally got to the Pacific Ocean... and today they are ziplining through the cloud forest!!  Holy Cow, that sounds like FUN!

Her texts sound super excited and super happy..... food sounds good, no illnesses or sunburns mentioned, so I think it is going great.  

Today DS and I will do some cleaning around here.... his room, his Lego room, and a bit of general housework downstairs.  Then some grocery shopping.... not sure if I'll be alone for that or not. Then we will be ready for his mini birthday party celebration tomorrow!

Sunny and bright here today, but cold (in the 30's) and still a bit windy, but not howling like yesterday.  Not sure what is up for exercise today, but it probably will NOT be outdoors!

Strange dreams about Sasquatch last night!    Gotta stop watching "Finding Bigfoot" with DS!!

Coffee pot is calling!.........................P


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

*Sunday QOTD:  OSCAR DAY!!  In 1941 "When You Wish Upon a Star" won an Oscar for Best Song of the Year at the 13th Academy Awards.  Jiminy Cricket was the voice of sage advice for Pinocchio.  Who is the person you turn to when you need advice and support?

Bonus: What's the best advice you have ever been given? *


----------



## ::Snow_White::

pjlla said:


> Good for you for checking this stuff out ahead of time!!  I agree.... restaurant meals are crazy!!!!
> 
> Did you double check the portions?  The "individual" multigrain thin crust pizza that I like at Pizzeria Unos is actually listed as THREE servings when you check the NI !!!!
> 
> I'm impressed that you skipped the pizza!  Love me a good veggie burger!  The Morningstar Farms California T'key burger (no actual meat) is DELICIOUS and only 90 calories each! (ooooh.... I sound like one of those BL infomercials!).........................P



The Morningstar Tkey burger is actually what I had on my sandwich! First time I tried that kind, but wow it was so good! After my vegetables and sandwich I had no room for anything else but some cinnamon sticks! I love morningstar products.



trinaweena said:


> It's crazy once you start paying attention to calories and try to eat out. I usually tend to watch what i eat during the day if i know im eating out, so i can indulge.  I remember when i first started counting calories my boyfriend took me to Olive Garden and i was looking up information on my phone like "wow I can't eat ANYTHING".  It is even more difficult now not being able to have dairy because so much has dairy in it!
> 
> I just wicked slacked off today and im so dissapointed in myself. I have all day and night tomorrow, but sunday i have work and then i wanted to hang out with my boyfriend without the threat of homework hanging over me!
> 
> maybe i can get a reading done before bed!
> 
> I ate dinner (I felt sick before/after/during but i forced myself) Whole wheat pizza with eggplant, mushrooms, spinach, and artichokes. NO CHEESE! Honestly I didn't miss the cheese. I like stuff on my pizza, lots of veggies, theres no room for cheese! And i'm sure i save a lot of calories that way!



I felt bad because my parents were suggesting things and I said that I had already looked up some foods because the rest of it had so many calories. I don't want to sound like that annoying person who only cares about calories and not splurge, but I'm working so hard there is no point for me to sabotage myself when there is something perfectly acceptable on the menu!

That pizza sounds yummy!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> *Saturday QOTD:  On this day in 2010 ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex was relaunched as ESPN:The Weekend kicked off.  What sport have you always wanted to try...regardless of age, weight, physical limitations?
> 
> Bonus PSA: When was the last time you had a physical?  Just a little reminder that the journey to weight loss can be enhanced by using your doctor as an ally and not an enemy! Find a doctor you connect with and get yourself checked!*



Oh. How about some Quidditch? 

I've actually always wanted to try lacrosse, it's just such an interesting and fun sport.



pjlla said:


> I'm currently watching season 8 of the BL on Netflix.... and I absolutely DESPISE that Tracy!  What a manipulating witch!  It is NOTHING but game play with her.... the weight loss is DEFINITELY secondary.  I want to google her and see if she actually kept the weight off!  I hated Vicky in season (??) 5 too!
> 
> Off to slap on the Aasics and exercise bra and hit the TM.  I PROMISE myself 20 minutes... but hopefully can push through for at least 30 min..........P



Thank you for posting this! I had no idea that BL was on netflix! I just started watching season 5. This will definitely motivate me more!



trinaweena said:


> i was a little appalled at how much the organic stuff costs. I hear sometimes that organic doesnt actually make a difference, i was wondering what is your opinion on this?  I figure since ive been feeling so crappy i should start watching what i put into my body but if "organic" and "all natural" doesnt mean anything, then im not going to spend the extra money.  And i have no problem eating meat, but im thinking about trying tofu, since i've heard its healthier...anyone have any opnions on this?



I buy a couple of organic things, but can't really say too much as to the difference it makes. But it is incredibly expensive. Tofu is so good! I'm a vegetarian so I use tofu to get my protein. I would suggest nasoya cubed tofu. It makes it much easier since it's already cut up and I think it cooks a lot better. It will take a couple of tries to cook it right, the first few times I didn't cook it long enough and it was a little squishy. 



pjlla said:


> Kathy..... sounds like your birthday was relaxing and low-key.  And you are absolutely doing the right thing in training Michael to treat loved ones' birthdays SPECIAL!
> 
> I  can't get past the feeling of need to check the clock to see if it is time to go pick up DD!!  Eight years of constantly being on DD's schedule....hard to change those habits!  One more week of no wet towels on the laundry room floor, one more week of NO driving to the Y, one more week of no teen-girl drama, one more week of no trying to fit the entire family's schedule around the swim schedule.......
> 
> awww.... who am I kidding?? I miss her like crazy!!!
> 
> I went on google to see about where they were going today.  Google it yourself if you have time.... it was beautiful!  They went to the Monteverde Cloud Forest.
> 
> I did end up with 45 minutes on the TM.  The first 25 minutes was walk 2 minutes, fast run 1 minute.  Last 20 was brisk walking carrying weighted balls.
> 
> Done for the day! TTYL..................P



Wow Monteverde Cloud Forest is gorgeous!!



trinaweena said:


> It is so hard not to still see myself as large.
> 
> I was going to not write this, but I wanted to get it out, and I know you folks would understand.
> 
> As of today I have lost 27lbs. I weigh 138.3 pounds.  A weight that I thought I would never see again.  My clothes fit better, there are even times when I think I could be pretty.  But most of the time I don't see the "skinny" girl, I still see the large girl who weighed 165lbs and wore nothing but sweatpants.
> 
> My mom and I were looking at dresses for the bridal shower and she said "I wish i could wear these dresses and look good" and I said "me too" and she was like "no you would look fantastic"
> 
> I don't see it.  I understand that I've lost a lot of weight, and I have a desirable body type, but i still don't see it. I see all the little imperfections and the tiny bit of weight i need to still lose.  I see bikini season and a cruise and me still not at my goal.
> 
> I would really just like to tell the big girl inside me to relax and embrace the new skinny girl!



 I don't have any advice for this, but I hope you feel better soon.

QOTD: I usually come on here when I need advice and to my best friend when I need support. 

Bonus: The best advice I have ever been given...Not really sure. I've mostly educated myself so everything that I have learned I read. 
----
Only went about 240 calories over my limit yesterday, all due to those tasty krispy kreme donuts! I ended up getting a bowl of broccoli cheese soup and a side of fruit that had pinneaple, a strawberry, and peaches. I never had peaches before and oh my goodness, they were so delicious!!

I have a 6.5 mile run today, feeling pretty good about it! 

Hope you all have a wonderful and healthy day!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

pjlla said:


> IMHO organics is less about "short term" health and more about "long term" health.  It is about eliminating poisons and toxins that could lead to things like cancer.   If your grocery dollars are limited, try doing a google search for the "Dirty Dozen".  That is a list of the top 12 foods that you should ALWAYS buy as organics.... the foods with the MOST contamination.  I know it contains celery and apples, but can't remember the entire list right now.
> 
> In addition to things like organics, try eliminating foods that contained ingredients that have been genetically modified.... but I'll warn you that it will be HARD!  The U.S. government does NOT require GMO foods to be labeled as such.... so you actually have to look for a label that says it has NOT been made with GMO foods. Corn and soy are BIG offenders in this situation, so if you decide to add tofu to your diet, you need to be aware of this.
> 
> Again, these are changes you are making because of long-term health, so I couldn't promise you would feel better immediately.... but you never know!
> .........................P


P, thanks for clearing thing up!  I never realized that all the news fruits and veggies in my diet could have such terrible long term effects...wow!!



mikamah said:


> Thank you Karen.  I actually made ds download I hope You Dance to his ipod today. I love the idea of a disney through the years book.  I may do somethign like that.  I worked on some sports pages for ds today, and went through and organized a bunch of pics I had printed out.  I decided a couple years ago to just make pages for ds, and eventually will put them all in an album.  I'm a little sporadic and not too well organized depending on what I have or need for stickers, and my mood, I guess, but I'm happy if I've done a few pages.   DS is pretty witty.  Thanks for the good wishes.
> 
> Swimming comes to mind, and nothing fancy, but just a comfortable swimming where I can breath while moving without getting short of breath or water up my nose.  I've often thought of taking swim lessons, but never got around to it, and now Michael swims better than I ever will, but I still wish I felt more comfortable in the water.
> I had a physical last spring, and have one scheduled this spring, but must confess I skipped my mammogram last year, so I will definitely schedule one this year.
> 
> I sort of have multiple projects going, and did some sports pages today, football, skiing, and my favorite pages of the day was at our first Portland Seadogs game in 2008 when ds was asked to start the game at home plate calling out "Play Ball" so he was up on the jumbotron.  It was so cool.  Guess I wasn't in the disney scrapping mood today.
> So happy dd has been able to text a few times, and you're ready for a fun week with ds.  Michael just said this morning he couldn't believe vacation was almost over.   It really does go by quick when your a kid.
> 
> 
> Thanks, pamela.  I am trying to teach him right.  I want him to be sensitive, and thoughtful, and really he is very sweet.  (most of the time)  I gave him 20 dollars and a 30 % off coupon to the hallmark store and sent him in to buy me a gift, and he picked out a disney mug that quoted Walt saying "who says you have to grow up?", and a stuffed dog that looks like Poko.  I worked with a woman who had 3 kids, and a dh, but they never aknowledged her birthday, and I know it was her dh more than them, but I felt so bad for her, and I think of her sometimes and I want michael to do the right thing with me.  He also wrapped me some of his disney pez containers and little plastic characters, and a gods eye he made and put mickey and goofy on it.  And he gave me strict instructions last night to stay in bed til he got up first.  It was very cute.
> The wind has been crazy here too, though it seems to be quieting down now.  Hope you had a fun run on the treadmill.
> 
> Thank you, Jill.  Tennis is fun, we have courts nearby, so will play occassionally.  And the great thing was my 30 year old tennis racket still works.  Our dog loved the little bit of snow we've had this year too, but I'm just as happy not to have had much of it.
> 
> I don't usually think about organic, but I just looked up the dirty dozen, and it made me a little sick to my stomach.  Apples, grapes, strawberries, 3 of ds's favorites.  He has at least one apple a day.  I need to think about organic, and see what they have at the grocery store.
> 
> Won't it feel good to have nice clean cabinets though.  I don't do that enough.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info on the organics.  Pretty eye opening.  We eat a lot on the clean 15 as well, but maybe to try and do a few of the others as organic would be smart for us.
> 
> Well, I've spend a bit of time here, and it's time to order supper.  I bought some cookies and a small cake to have tonight, and will be completely back on track tomorrow.
> 
> Have a lovely night!!


Kathy, it sounds like you had a wonderful birthday and DS sounds like he is learning how to be the perfect husband   A little cake for your birthday is such a great treat! ENJOY!!!



ougrad86 said:


> I don't like heights, but airplanes don't bother me - probably because I'm all enclosed.  I like looking down and seeing the ground go by.
> 
> Still trying to figure out how to make those trips work plus Europe...we may have to put WDW/Universal to the side for a couple of years
> 
> I found my first geocache Thursday.  I did not get a chance to walk at work, so I ran to a park not far from DS's school that had a cache that was labeled as good for beginners - which I am.  Was able to find it, way excited, but the items inside appeared to be almost throwaways - one guy even threw in a signed playing card!  Not sure the quality of stuff that it was started with though.  I did an exchange and signed the log book, then went home and logged it on the site.  Very excited, but it is still cold  - today anyway, with the wind the chills are down in the 20's.  Took DS to the area where his team did their run today, but that was about it.  Took ten minutes to look for another cache, then decided I was nuts  and went home until DS called me to pick him up.
> I absolutely have to do this!!! It sounds like a lot of fun and great exercise
> 
> 
> 
> I usually read everyday on the WW site.  Haven't really learned anything new recently...most of it I am familiar with.  What Kaitie learned below really surprised me though.
> 
> 
> 
> That flies in the face of everything I 've always learned!
> 
> I tend to have a couple of Hershey Kisses in the morning if I am really craving sugar.  Tend to try to stick to a Sugar Free Werther's - it has a nice creamy taste that helps to satisfy.  I do have blueberries which are sweet. but not anything like a brownie!
> 
> I may try this, but not at this point.  Maybe when I get closer.  I tend to always crave chocolate, no matter when I eat it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, I actually made the top ten.  I was getting a little hyper - last fall I always appeared, and this challenge not until now.
> WOOOOHOOO! Congratulations and keep up the great work!
> 
> And it must have been water loss or something - I gained one pound this week.  Still below 170 - I crept up above this week - but I know I ate a little more this week than I should have.  Very frustrating week at work, and it may carry over into next week.
> 
> Will have to try and make sure it doesn't get to me so that I can make the top ten again!
> 
> 
> 
> WW seems to work for me.  I want to be able to choose what to eat, and to be able to eat a wide variety.
> 
> Basically, WW has some kind of formula that assigns points to the food you eat, and you get a certain number of points each week, as well as some extra weekly points.  All food has points except fruits and veggies, although you are encouraged to eat them you should not gorge on them.  Your points are determined by your current weight and activity level.  You can also gain activity points, which also can be used for extra food.  The weekly and activity points reset each week.
> 
> Once a week you weigh in.  You can attend meetings or follow the online program (which is what I do now, used to go to meetings) and record your weight.  I like seeing the graph from when I was at my heaviest, but it has been kind of jumping around the last year and a half as I lapse, then start again, etc.  Determined to keep it on a mostly downward track this time.
> 
> I journal online and keep track that way.  I like that I can write it in and it determines the points and adds it up for me - I'm lazy that way.
> 
> It is alot like counting calories, but seems easier for me to put all together.
> I love WW!!  I just began 4 weeks ago and have dropped 5.6 pounds.  I wish it was more but at least it's a loss!
> 
> 
> 
> This is totally ridiculous.  You were accepted!
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I wish that we had enough money that we could stop working and start doing things we love.
> 2.  To be a my healthy weight, and feeling good and energetic!
> 3.  To live closer to my DM and DMIL so we could help look after them - I worry when we are so far away.
> 
> The only bad thing about #3 is that we leave DS friends and excellent high school...so even if it came up I would be very torn.
> 
> 
> 
> So glad she got off OK!
> 
> 
> 
> Great suggestions.  I don't diet, but if I start eating crazy stuff, I would have issues that I don't want to deal with on vacation, so I eat more, but still keep it reined it (compared to my past).  I am always drinking, usually have water hanging off the lanyard around my neck.
> Great idea about have some stuff ready when you get back.  I never thought to do that - the "vacation" usually lasted a few more days until I had to chance to catch up on the shopping.  I will make sure I have some stuff ready this time around!
> 
> 
> 
> I have the spare tire as well, it is almost fully deflated...but it does affect the clothes I can wear.  But like you, I have heard how dangerous tummy tucks are - the worst to get and heal from, with the most complications - that as much as I would like to get one, I cannot justify the risk.  I would rather be healthy and just adjust my clothes accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure after you enter it everything is lined up perfectly - have them check it - altthough it sounds as though they dropped the ball on this one.  Fingers crossed that nothing mucks it up this time and you get the job - it sounds as though they really want you, since they were irate about it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I work out alone for the most part.  I do it in my living room if I am doing Wii exercise.
> 
> At work, I go walking with a couple of coworkers, but it is sometimes hard to all find time to go out at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't pick one single song - have nearly 3,000 on my iPhone!  Everything from musicals and Disney to pop, rock and contemporary country.  Anything with a good beat will get me going.  I want to set up a play list to dance to at home for exercise.
> 
> For breakfast, I usually have high-fiber oatmeal with a serving of blueberries.  A couple hours of later at work, I supplement that with a cheese stick so I get some protein.  That'll usually get me through the morning with just a piece of fruit for a snack.
> 
> On weekends, I usually do OK with just some fruit in the morning.  Occasionally I will have something made with Egg Beaters - scrambled or omlet with veggies - or a faux Egg McMuffin made at home.
> 
> 
> 
> I realized the oatmeal wasn't getting me through my morning, and breaking it up, having some protein later on when I get to work, seems to work better for me.  I need to eat almost as soon as I get up, I don't do welll otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> Best of wishes while you are healing.  Take your time.  Glad it went well and you sound like you are recovering nicely.  How long before you can start regular activities?
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that it is not always reflected on the scale...pull out the tape measure...check how your clothes fit.  Keep that in mind...the scale is not the only measure.  You are getting fit, feeling better.  And you said hormonal rant - this is very common around this time, you might be retaining water.
> 
> Do a calorie check as well.  You are very good about working out - make sure you are getting enough calories so you can maintain this level of activity so your body is not trying to conserve too much.
> 
> You always weigh more at the doctors.  You are usually wearing more clothes and it is later in the day.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should ask your primary care doctor if he can do anything, run any tests or recommend another doctor.  You are being mistreated, and should go elsewhere where someone can treat you quickly and with kindness and compassion.  Doctors know the best doctors around.  I hope you can get this turned around quickly.
> 
> Yeh on the dress measurement!  8 is a great size!  I will probably never see that again...I'd be over the moon to get to a 10 when I reach my ultimate goal.
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest cheese or nuts.  I love low-fat string cheese and nuts are great and really healthy for you.  Or just scramble some eggs for a light  post-work out snack, you could add some veggies and some cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> I would have loved to ice skate or do gymnastics.  Never had the where withall to do that, and I inherited my dad's weak ankles (although my ankles are fine now, my knees are the issue).  Equestrian would be fun as well.  But we were a poor family, did not have money to throw away.
> 
> Last time was a year and a half ago.  Planning to have another this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, I just experienced Nutella...it was sooo chocolately....I need to get it out of the house since I don't need extra calories!
> We picked it up since we made something for DS's German class, and I could have ate it with a spoon (although too much would've made me sick)...licked my fingers when we were done!  It was so good.
> 
> I think I will take it to work and set it out with some crackers or shortbread cookies...I will eat too much if it is in the house.
> 
> *******************************************
> Need to finish up the laundry...will check back in tomorrow.
> 
> Carol


Love nutella...but I have to be careful since I can eat an entire jar..not that I have but I know it's possible!!



my3princes said:


> Curling, that is the sport that I'd try.  It looks fun and easy in the Olympics
> 
> All of my appointments are up to date, my last physical was just last month and the girlie ones we in the fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today was the State High School Singles tournament.  Everyone bowled 2 games then they divided them into two groups and A group with the higher averages and a B group with the lower.  Nick bowled well the fist 2 games and was placed in group A.  Hunter did not bowl as well as usual and ended up the the B group.  When all was said and done, Nick placed 6th and bowled consistantly about his average.  Hunter took home the first place trophy for the B group.  He bowled well above his average after those first 2 games.  In fact the first game after the split he had the highest pin fall of everyone A and B.  I must say it was a stressful afternoon watching them though.  High School Bowling is now finished for the year with the exception of the banquet.  Good thing as Lacrosse starts next Saturday.


Great job for the boys bowling!!  Wow!  No break before lax season begins??  So busy for you!

I love that you thought of curling!  It seems like a pretty cool sport 



trinaweena said:


> It is so hard not to still see myself as large.
> 
> I was going to not write this, but I wanted to get it out, and I know you folks would understand.
> 
> As of today I have lost 27lbs. I weigh 138.3 pounds.  A weight that I thought I would never see again.  My clothes fit better, there are even times when I think I could be pretty.  But most of the time I don't see the "skinny" girl, I still see the large girl who weighed 165lbs and wore nothing but sweatpants.
> 
> My mom and I were looking at dresses for the bridal shower and she said "I wish i could wear these dresses and look good" and I said "me too" and she was like "no you would look fantastic"
> 
> I don't see it.  I understand that I've lost a lot of weight, and I have a desirable body type, but i still don't see it. I see all the little imperfections and the tiny bit of weight i need to still lose.  I see bikini season and a cruise and me still not at my goal.
> 
> I would really just like to tell the big girl inside me to relax and embrace the new skinny girl!


Trina, I completely understand.  WHen you have been one size for so long it's tough to think that you could be another smaller size AND look good!!  It may take some time but I am sure you will get there   Even if you are not at goal, you have lost a significant amount of weight and being proud of that accomplishment is a start!  Hang in there!!



jillbur said:


> I can PM you my address if you want to come do my pantry! I actually just told DH this past week that we need to clean it out. I'll get there soon.
> 
> Haha!  I'm not working on the dreaded "tupperware cabinet"....if it doesn't have a lid I am throwing it out!
> 
> Actually, I only made beef stew because I got a good deal on stew meat today. I didn't have my recipe with me & couldn't remember it since it's been so long since I've made it. Sooooo, I cheated and bought a package of beef stew seasonings. I just mixed it with water and added corn starch (mixed with water) toward the end to thicken it. It was pretty good. Even DS8 liked it. DS5 had pb&j...he looked at the stew and said, "yuck." lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're raising a great kid! He is going to make an amazing husband one day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! We've done some with junky things inside and others with cool things. I really don't get why there are things to trade  But, it is fun. With gas going sky high, we do less and less. But, if we go on vacation, we made sure to get a cache or two (or more if we have time). It does get funny when they are hidden in high traffic areas. Here I am looking in a bush or under a pay phone and people are just walking by staring  You have to be in stealth mode all the time!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> It's 9:27 and this is the latest I've been up in the last couple of days
> I have to get going and clean up some before heading to bed. Have a healthy Sunday!
> 
> Jill


Jill, sounds like geocacheing is tons of fun!  I love being in stealth mode...so exciting!



donac said:


> Good Sunday morning everyone
> 
> Kathy  Happy Birthday   Michael sounds like a sweetheart.  You have done a great job raising him right.
> 
> Pamela I know how it feels to have been on a schedule for so long that it feels strange not to be driving here there and everywhere.   There are still weekends in Sept and Oct saying "Don't I have a marching band event I need to be at?"
> 
> trinaweena You have done a great job on your weight loss.  I wish everyone who lost weight could have a total makeover by a specialist.  I think it would make us feel better about ourselves.
> 
> Originally Posted by RemembertheMagic98
> Saturday QOTD: On this day in 2010 ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex was relaunched as ESPN:The Weekend kicked off. What sport have you always wanted to try...regardless of age, weight, physical limitations?
> 
> Bonus PSA: When was the last time you had a physical? Just a little reminder that the journey to weight loss can be enhanced by using your doctor as an ally and not an enemy! Find a doctor you connect with and get yourself checked!
> 
> 
> Deb I saw this question yesterday and I couldn't think of a sport that I would like to try but I aggree with you.  Ds's and I have really gotten into curling during the last few Olympics and it might be one that I can do.   ALso congrats on the great bowling season for the two boys.
> 
> My last physical was in October.  MY last mammo was in Sept.  I do need to get my eyes and teeth checked.
> 
> Judy thanks for the great question.
> 
> Jill I made beef stew a couple of weeks ago and I really enjoyed it.
> 
> Hi to who ever I missed.
> 
> I am heading to my parents house today.  I am hoping to meet up with my sister and her dh so that we can discuss our trip to DW in Aug.  She wants to plan another sit down meal and I don't know if I can do that.  AS it is with two for the 5 days it means I can't eat at a counter serve in Epcot because both of them are in Epcot.  We have one sit down with just our family before we all get together but I am not sure that I want a sit down every day.  The only good thing is that most of the sit downs are planned for lunch so that I have time to digest and won't be going to bed on a full stomach.
> 
> Off to get dressed for church and grocery shopping before we leave for my parents house.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


I LOVE Disney planning!!  DOn't forget to give us the details you have decided upon   I love that you are thinking ahead about going to bed on a full stomach...I have done that a million times at Disney...yuck! 



pjlla said:


> DD does eat it with a spoon!!    She's lucky she can get away with it with all of the swimming.  I try NOT to have it in the house all the time though.... she would eat it for every meal!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like they both had a great day!!  Congratulations to them!!
> 
> Wow.... no break in the schedule, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> I totally understand.  I absolutely STILL cannot wrap my mind around my size.  When I see folks on tv (primarily on BL finales, when you see their weight) I will see someone step on the scale and they weight 150 or 160  or even 170 and I think that is what I look like (even though I haven't been over the 130s in a long time).... but when the girls step up who weigh 129, 135, 137.... I NEVER think that I look like them..... even though DD always tells me I do.
> 
> There are times when I get dressed in the morning that I feel "fat" and I think I look chunky.... despite the fact that I have just dressed myself in size 4 pants and a size small top!!    I think that is a type of body dysmorphic syndrome.
> 
> No advise on how to get past it..... just keep working on having a HEALTHY STRONG body as well as a SLIM body... and be sure your goal weight is a reasonable one!!
> 
> 
> 
> I was struggling to stay awake until 9pm last night, so I understand~!  I felt myself fading by 8:30, but pushed through until about 9:15 when I finally gave up!
> 
> 
> 
> I love Disney planning!  I'm jealous!!  Have a fun day planning your trip and your fancy meals!
> 
> *****************
> 
> Morning friends!
> 
> Heard from DD briefly last night and another quick text this morning.  Apparently the wi-fi in their room last night wasn't quite on par and after the first two texts it wouldn't send again... and they were on lock-in already, so no heading to a common area to text.  But at least she was able to get a message to me twice and I know all is good.  Yesterday was horseback riding on the beach.... and she finally got to the Pacific Ocean... and today they are ziplining through the cloud forest!!  Holy Cow, that sounds like FUN!
> 
> Her texts sound super excited and super happy..... food sounds good, no illnesses or sunburns mentioned, so I think it is going great.
> 
> Today DS and I will do some cleaning around here.... his room, his Lego room, and a bit of general housework downstairs.  Then some grocery shopping.... not sure if I'll be alone for that or not. Then we will be ready for his mini birthday party celebration tomorrow!
> 
> Sunny and bright here today, but cold (in the 30's) and still a bit windy, but not howling like yesterday.  Not sure what is up for exercise today, but it probably will NOT be outdoors!
> 
> Strange dreams about Sasquatch last night!    Gotta stop watching "Finding Bigfoot" with DS!!
> 
> Coffee pot is calling!.........................P


I am uber jealous of DD!!!  I want to zipline sooooo bad in Costa Rica!!  It sounds like she is having a wonderful time!! I'm sure her pictures are going to be AMAZING!!!

Sasquatch!!  Wow!  Are you sure it wasn't Yeti from Exp. Everest???  He would at least come with a ride 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Good morning Donalds!  Lazy morning here but it's at least sunny  I'm meeting my friend for lunch at Applebees (at least it's WW friendly) and we are going to a "class" at Home Depot.  I was supposed to go last week but I was still coughing so today it is!  We are learning how to tile a backsplash.  I'm excited!!

Well, I better get dressed and ready to go 
Make great choices today!!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

::Snow_White:: said:


> The Morningstar Tkey burger is actually what I had on my sandwich! First time I tried that kind, but wow it was so good! After my vegetables and sandwich I had no room for anything else but some cinnamon sticks! I love morningstar products.
> 
> 
> 
> I felt bad because my parents were suggesting things and I said that I had already looked up some foods because the rest of it had so many calories. I don't want to sound like that annoying person who only cares about calories and not splurge, but I'm working so hard there is no point for me to sabotage myself when there is something perfectly acceptable on the menu!
> 
> That pizza sounds yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. How about some Quidditch?
> 
> I've actually always wanted to try lacrosse, it's just such an interesting and fun sport.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for posting this! I had no idea that BL was on netflix! I just started watching season 5. This will definitely motivate me more!
> 
> 
> 
> I buy a couple of organic things, but can't really say too much as to the difference it makes. But it is incredibly expensive. Tofu is so good! I'm a vegetarian so I use tofu to get my protein. I would suggest nasoya cubed tofu. It makes it much easier since it's already cut up and I think it cooks a lot better. It will take a couple of tries to cook it right, the first few times I didn't cook it long enough and it was a little squishy.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Monteverde Cloud Forest is gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any advice for this, but I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> QOTD: I usually come on here when I need advice and to my best friend when I need support.
> 
> Bonus: The best advice I have ever been given...Not really sure. I've mostly educated myself so everything that I have learned I read.
> ----
> Only went about 240 calories over my limit yesterday, all due to those tasty krispy kreme donuts! I ended up getting a bowl of broccoli cheese soup and a side of fruit that had pinneaple, a strawberry, and peaches. I never had peaches before and oh my goodness, they were so delicious!!
> 
> I have a 6.5 mile run today, feeling pretty good about it!
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful and healthy day!


Kayla!!!  The soup and fruit combo sounds great!!!  Peaches are one ofr my favorite fruits!  I love it over vanilla frozen yogurt...such a yummy treat!

6.5 miles!!! Wow! Let us know how it goes!!

Have a great day and a great run!


----------



## pjlla

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> *Sunday QOTD:  OSCAR DAY!!  In 1941 "When You Wish Upon a Star" won an Oscar for Best Song of the Year at the 13th Academy Awards.  Jiminy Cricket was the voice of sage advice for Pinocchio.  Who is the person you turn to when you need advice and support?
> 
> Bonus: What's the best advice you have ever been given? *




My Mom!  Unless it is a car question...then I ask my Dad or brother!

Best advice?  First thought was "Never give up!".   Second thought...."Always listen to your 'Mom' intuition."




::Snow_White:: said:


> The Morningstar Tkey burger is actually what I had on my sandwich! First time I tried that kind, but wow it was so good! After my vegetables and sandwich I had no room for anything else but some cinnamon sticks! I love morningstar products.
> 
> 
> 
> I felt bad because my parents were suggesting things and I said that I had already looked up some foods because the rest of it had so many calories. I don't want to sound like that annoying person who only cares about calories and not splurge, but I'm working so hard there is no point for me to sabotage myself when there is something perfectly acceptable on the menu!
> 
> That pizza sounds yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. How about some Quidditch?
> 
> I've actually always wanted to try lacrosse, it's just such an interesting and fun sport.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for posting this! I had no idea that BL was on netflix! I just started watching season 5. This will definitely motivate me more!
> 
> 
> 
> I buy a couple of organic things, but can't really say too much as to the difference it makes. But it is incredibly expensive. Tofu is so good! I'm a vegetarian so I use tofu to get my protein. I would suggest nasoya cubed tofu. It makes it much easier since it's already cut up and I think it cooks a lot better. It will take a couple of tries to cook it right, the first few times I didn't cook it long enough and it was a little squishy.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Monteverde Cloud Forest is gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any advice for this, but I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> QOTD: I usually come on here when I need advice and to my best friend when I need support.
> 
> Bonus: The best advice I have ever been given...Not really sure. I've mostly educated myself so everything that I have learned I read.
> ----
> Only went about 240 calories over my limit yesterday, all due to those tasty krispy kreme donuts! I ended up getting a bowl of broccoli cheese soup and a side of fruit that had pinneaple, a strawberry, and peaches. I never had peaches before and oh my goodness, they were so delicious!!
> 
> I have a 6.5 mile run today, feeling pretty good about it!
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful and healthy day!




Love MS farms stuff and Gardenburger stuff. Gardenburger used to make great meatballs too but I haven't been able to find them in a long time.

DS loved your sports answer!

They have all of the seasons of BL as far as I can see.  I started on season 1 and I'm up to season 8.  At first I was saving it for TM time, but I'm addicted and watch whenever I can!

Truly you've never had a peach?  Don't they grow there at Hogwarts?  
A great peach is better than any pastry!

I'm bribing DS to go to the store with me by offering Subway for lunch....thank goodness for $5 foot longs for February!  

TTYL............P


----------



## cclovesdis

I woke up less than an hour ago and was barely awake until now. I went to the mall last night and then didn't sleep well. I apologize.

Pamper Week, Sunday 2/26: Spend some time relaxing, visualizing yourself in your "happy place."


----------



## jillbur

my3princes said:


> Today was the State High School Singles tournament.  Everyone bowled 2 games then they divided them into two groups and A group with the higher averages and a B group with the lower.  Nick bowled well the fist 2 games and was placed in group A.  Hunter did not bowl as well as usual and ended up the the B group.  When all was said and done, Nick placed 6th and bowled consistantly about his average.  Hunter took home the first place trophy for the B group.  He bowled well above his average after those first 2 games.  In fact the first game after the split he had the highest pin fall of everyone A and B.  I must say it was a stressful afternoon watching them though.  High School Bowling is now finished for the year with the exception of the banquet.  Good thing as Lacrosse starts next Saturday.



Great job! Lacrosse is probably fun. We don't have any schools around here with bowling or Lacrosse teams.




donac said:


> I am heading to my parents house today.  I am hoping to meet up with my sister and her dh so that we can discuss our trip to DW in Aug.  She wants to plan another sit down meal and I don't know if I can do that.  AS it is with two for the 5 days it means I can't eat at a counter serve in Epcot because both of them are in Epcot.  We have one sit down with just our family before we all get together but I am not sure that I want a sit down every day.  The only good thing is that most of the sit downs are planned for lunch so that I have time to digest and won't be going to bed on a full stomach.
> 
> Off to get dressed for church and grocery shopping before we leave for my parents house.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I love Disney planning! Maybe you can fit in a meal at another park or resort on a non-Epcot day? Dh and I have 3 adrs for May and 2 are at resorts~Boma and Cape May Clambake. We may cancel just so we have more time to check out some other resorts for next year and the DVC tour. I'm not sure we'd do resort sit downs with kids (it seems like a lot of time lost) unless we go in summer (which I think we have to do next year) and have an afternoon break built in. Good luck...there's so many choices!



pjlla said:


> Heard from DD briefly last night and another quick text this morning.  Apparently the wi-fi in their room last night wasn't quite on par and after the first two texts it wouldn't send again... and they were on lock-in already, so no heading to a common area to text.  But at least she was able to get a message to me twice and I know all is good.  Yesterday was horseback riding on the beach.... and she finally got to the Pacific Ocean... and today they are ziplining through the cloud forest!!  Holy Cow, that sounds like FUN!
> 
> Strange dreams about Sasquatch last night!    Gotta stop watching "Finding Bigfoot" with DS!!
> 
> Coffee pot is calling!.........................P



Ziplining sounds awesome! I may try it in Austin this summer.
DSs love Finding Bigfoot. We dvr it every Sunday and watch it on Mondays. DS8 just found an ap for Bigfoot reports in Texas. He wants to get it so we are prepared for our summer vacation 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> *Sunday QOTD:  OSCAR DAY!!  In 1941 "When You Wish Upon a Star" won an Oscar for Best Song of the Year at the 13th Academy Awards.  Jiminy Cricket was the voice of sage advice for Pinocchio.  Who is the person you turn to when you need advice and support?
> 
> Bonus: What's the best advice you have ever been given? *



I guess it depends on what I need advice or support for. I usually talk to DH or my mom the most. I also have a great friend at work that I can talk to about work related issues.

The best advice I think I've given is to convince DH to go back to school. I just told him that it will be hard to go to school full time and work full time, but I will do whatever needs to be done around the house and with the kids to make sure he does well. He is halfway through his program for Repiratory Therapy and is doing great. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Today is going to be a cleaning/organizing day, so I probably won't be on the computer much. I have 2 loads of laundry to get done, ironing for the week, cooking dinner, garbage goes out tonight, and any other cleaning I can fit in. Plus, I have papers to grade and put in my gradebook. Hoefully, I get everything done! Have a great Sunday!

Jill


----------



## pjlla

cclovesdis said:


> I woke up less than an hour ago and was barely awake until now. I went to the mall last night and then didn't sleep well. I apologize.
> 
> Pamper Week, Sunday 2/26: Spend some time relaxing, visualizing yourself in your "happy place."



I'll pull out a Disney scrapbook or maybe some Disney home videos and imagine my  next trip.... whenever that might be!.............P


----------



## DisNorth

Happy Sunday everyone. Hope you are having a healthy, happy weekend!

I did my 'long run' in the program I'm following. Is was supost to be just 1mile, since I'm on the first week. But I went for 1.8 miles, including warm-up and cool down. Ran for 8 mins when you add them all up. And I feel great. Looking forward to swimming today, but most of all soaking in the hot tub!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> *Sunday QOTD:  OSCAR DAY!!  In 1941 "When You Wish Upon a Star" won an Oscar for Best Song of the Year at the 13th Academy Awards.  Jiminy Cricket was the voice of sage advice for Pinocchio.  Who is the person you turn to when you need advice and support?
> 
> Bonus: What's the best advice you have ever been given? *



Usualy it's my mother, she's my sounding board when I want to talk and figure things out. She often says: 'Things happen for a reason and in the end everything will work out.' That's the best advice, I think about that when I'm getting stressed over a suituation that I can't change.


----------



## pjlla

jillbur said:


> Ziplining sounds awesome! I may try it in Austin this summer.
> 
> Got a text from her while at lunch.... it said it was "the most insanely awesome" thing she had ever done!!  I'm so happy!!
> 
> DSs love Finding Bigfoot. We dvr it every Sunday and watch it on Mondays. DS8 just found an ap for Bigfoot reports in Texas. He wants to get it so we are prepared for our summer vacation
> 
> And as I read this to my DS, he IMMEDIATELY grabs my Ipad and starts looking for the Bigfoot app!!
> 
> 
> The best advice I think I've given is to convince DH to go back to school. I just told him that it will be hard to go to school full time and work full time, but I will do whatever needs to be done around the house and with the kids to make sure he does well. He is halfway through his program for Repiratory Therapy and is doing great.
> 
> Hope your DH realizes what a great supporter he has in you!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Today is going to be a cleaning/organizing day, so I probably won't be on the computer much. I have 2 loads of laundry to get done, ironing for the week, cooking dinner, garbage goes out tonight, and any other cleaning I can fit in. Plus, I have papers to grade and put in my gradebook. Hoefully, I get everything done! Have a great Sunday!
> 
> Jill



Your weekend sounds like my usual weekend.... but not this time!  I'm taking advantage of DD's absence (and hence, no swim for 10 days!) and school vacation!!  I did get some grocery shopping done today... and will put the pedal to the metal tomorrow to do some cleaning up.  But primarily I will be RELAXING!!

**********

As I mentioned above, I got a text from DD while DS and I were in Subway.  She sent me two texts about 10 minutes apart, but not sure if she ever got my replies.  But I know they were having wi-fi difficulties.  Just happy to hear from her and "hear" the excitement in her texts!!

Gotta figure out the Points for tonight's dinner.  I haven't made it in a long time and don't have any notes on it.  These are the times when I wish I wasn't so cheap and could use the WW e-tools to figure this stuff out!  Or maybe there's an app for that???  I'll have DS look into it for me.

TTYL....................P


----------



## pjlla

Just wanted to say thank you to you all for being here.  I made a promise here on Thursday or Friday that I would exercise every day this weekend (Fri, Sat, Sun).... and thanks to the accountabilty here, I actually kept my promise.  

I usually take off at least one day over the weekend, but with a busy Monday and Tuesday and some extra eating in the plan, I KNEW I needed to "stay the course" over the weekend.

This afternoon, all I wanted to do was NAP!  I have a headache and my energy level is low.  But I HIT THE TM instead of napping!  It was only 30 minutes, but I didn't hold back on the pace or the hill intervals... and I wore my weighted belt and carried my weight balls for the uphill segments!  And yesterday's planned 20 minutes turned into 45 minutes!  

So THANK YOU!  Now off to enjoy a warm bubble bath!............P


----------



## ::Snow_White::

pjlla said:


> Just wanted to say thank you to you all for being here.  I made a promise here on Thursday or Friday that I would exercise every day this weekend (Fri, Sat, Sun).... and thanks to the accountabilty here, I actually kept my promise.
> 
> I usually take off at least one day over the weekend, but with a busy Monday and Tuesday and some extra eating in the plan, I KNEW I needed to "stay the course" over the weekend.
> 
> This afternoon, all I wanted to do was NAP!  I have a headache and my energy level is low.  But I HIT THE TM instead of napping!  It was only 30 minutes, but I didn't hold back on the pace or the hill intervals... and I wore my weighted belt and carried my weight balls for the uphill segments!  And yesterday's planned 20 minutes turned into 45 minutes!
> 
> So THANK YOU!  Now off to enjoy a warm bubble bath!............P



 Awesome! Ohh, a bubble bath sounds amazing. 

Glad your DD is having a good time on her trip, sounds like fun!



DisNorth said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. Hope you are having a healthy, happy weekend!
> 
> I did my 'long run' in the program I'm following. Is was supost to be just 1mile, since I'm on the first week. But I went for 1.8 miles, including warm-up and cool down. Ran for 8 mins when you add them all up. And I feel great. Looking forward to swimming today, but most of all soaking in the hot tub!
> 
> 
> 
> Usualy it's my mother, she's my sounding board when I want to talk and figure things out. She often says: 'Things happen for a reason and in the end everything will work out.' That's the best advice, I think about that when I'm getting stressed over a suituation that I can't change.



1.8 is great! Running gets to be very relaxing after awhile.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Good morning Donalds!  Lazy morning here but it's at least sunny  I'm meeting my friend for lunch at Applebees (at least it's WW friendly) and we are going to a "class" at Home Depot.  I was supposed to go last week but I was still coughing so today it is!  We are learning how to tile a backsplash.  I'm excited!!
> 
> Well, I better get dressed and ready to go
> Make great choices today!!



Sounds like fun!! Have a great time!!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Kayla!!!  The soup and fruit combo sounds great!!!  Peaches are one ofr my favorite fruits!  I love it over vanilla frozen yogurt...such a yummy treat!
> 
> 6.5 miles!!! Wow! Let us know how it goes!!
> 
> Have a great day and a great run!



Peaches with vanilla yogurt is a great idea!
Thank you!



pjlla said:


> Love MS farms stuff and Gardenburger stuff. Gardenburger used to make great meatballs too but I haven't been able to find them in a long time.
> 
> DS loved your sports answer!
> 
> They have all of the seasons of BL as far as I can see.  I started on season 1 and I'm up to season 8.  At first I was saving it for TM time, but I'm addicted and watch whenever I can!
> 
> Truly you've never had a peach?  Don't they grow there at Hogwarts?
> A great peach is better than any pastry!
> 
> I'm bribing DS to go to the store with me by offering Subway for lunch....thank goodness for $5 foot longs for February!
> 
> TTYL............P



Haven't tried the meatballs yet. For some reason having veggie burgers or ribs that actually looks like a burger is odd to me, even though I still eat the chikn and turky burgers! Just haven't felt the need to try them yet. The morningstar corndogs are fantastic though!

Never had a peach, weird huh? The texture used to always kind of gross me out so I never really felt the need but I love them!



cclovesdis said:


> I woke up less than an hour ago and was barely awake until now. I went to the mall last night and then didn't sleep well. I apologize.
> 
> Pamper Week, Sunday 2/26: Spend some time relaxing, visualizing yourself in your "happy place."



Oh no, now you made me think of "Everybody's got a laughing place" from Splash Mountain in my head!

My BFF is home from college this weekend so we're having another movie marathon, mostly Disney movies. I think we've got James and the Giant Peach, Mary Poppins, and the little mermaid on the list tonight! My mind is always on Disney so I'm always in my happy place!

---
Only did 5.5 miles on the treadmill. Was still a little tired from my 4 mile run Thursday, so I walked about half of it. That's okay! I still burned about 900 calories on the treadmill and I did some hula hooping and weight lifting beforehand so almost 1000 calories today!!

I am so tired, I was lying down watching some biggest loser after my run and I could've taken a nice long nap!

Off to read some more threads to get even more excited for our Disney trip!


----------



## my3princes

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> *Sunday QOTD:  OSCAR DAY!!  In 1941 "When You Wish Upon a Star" won an Oscar for Best Song of the Year at the 13th Academy Awards.  Jiminy Cricket was the voice of sage advice for Pinocchio.  Who is the person you turn to when you need advice and support?
> 
> Bonus: What's the best advice you have ever been given? *



My DH is who I usually turn too for advice.  We often have differing opinions and that levels us both out.  Can I say he completes me?

I'm not sure it's advice as much as words to live by.  I'm not even sure who said them   I always keep in the back of my mind that when I'm on my death bed looking back at my life, It isn't the money, my size, job, etc that I will be thinking of, It is my family and friends and the memories that we built together.


----------



## ougrad86

trinaweena said:


> It is so hard not to still see myself as large.
> I was going to not write this, but I wanted to get it out, and I know you folks would understand.
> As of today I have lost 27lbs. I weigh 138.3 pounds.  A weight that I thought I would never see again.  My clothes fit better, there are even times when I think I could be pretty.  But most of the time I don't see the "skinny" girl, I still see the large girl who weighed 165lbs and wore nothing but sweatpants.
> My mom and I were looking at dresses for the bridal shower and she said "I wish i could wear these dresses and look good" and I said "me too" and she was like "no you would look fantastic"
> I don't see it.  I understand that I've lost a lot of weight, and I have a desirable body type, but i still don't see it. I see all the little imperfections and the tiny bit of weight i need to still lose.  I see bikini season and a cruise and me still not at my goal.
> I would really just like to tell the big girl inside me to relax and embrace the new skinny girl!



It may have been a habit you picked up when you weighed more - it may take awhile to get past that mind set.  Just set your goal on healthy, and the weight will come off - and with exercise, your body will be lean and toned!



pjlla said:


> DD does eat it with a spoon!!    She's lucky she can get away with it with all of the swimming.  I try NOT to have it in the house all the time though.... she would eat it for every meal!
> 
> Heard from DD briefly last night and another quick text this morning.  Apparently the wi-fi in their room last night wasn't quite on par and after the first two texts it wouldn't send again... and they were on lock-in already, so no heading to a common area to text.  But at least she was able to get a message to me twice and I know all is good.  Yesterday was horseback riding on the beach.... and she finally got to the Pacific Ocean... and today they are ziplining through the cloud forest!!  Holy Cow, that sounds like FUN!
> Her texts sound super excited and super happy..... food sounds good, no illnesses or sunburns mentioned, so I think it is going great.



It was very good - it is going to work with me tomorrow, I will leave it in the cafe, and it will probably be gone by lunch!  When we leave things out on the counter, it is available to all!

Your DD sounds like she is having an incredible time.  Pacific Ocean and ziplining - wow!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> *Sunday QOTD:  OSCAR DAY!!  In 1941 "When You Wish Upon a Star" won an Oscar for Best Song of the Year at the 13th Academy Awards.  Jiminy Cricket was the voice of sage advice for Pinocchio.  Who is the person you turn to when you need advice and support?
> Bonus: What's the best advice you have ever been given? *



Usually my DH - not so much for the diet, but most other things.  Sometimes my mom for things he is not too interested in (or too squeamish about - can't discuss medical with him - although if needed, he would take care of it).  These boards are helping me when I need to obsess about my weight!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Love nutella...but I have to be careful since I can eat an entire jar..not that I have but I know it's possible!!
> 
> I love that you thought of curling!  It seems like a pretty cool sport
> 
> Jill, sounds like geocacheing is tons of fun!  I love being in stealth mode...so exciting!



Curling would be fun - I actually read about a curling club in Wisconsin that lets the public try it out...if it happens sometime when I am there, I might give it a try.  I really enjoy watching it!

Haven't gotten weird looks yet...but haven't been seen (although I was examining a sign in a parking lot very closely - I know it was that one, the only one the clues pointed to).  I wasn't watching, may have gotten some odd looks.  DS is not into it, but I have him come with me, gives us some 1:1 time, and he is usually more talkative when we go for walks.  The next nice weekend, we'll go again, there are some all over one park nearby, great walking!

*****************************************************

Busy weekend, but got a lot done.  More on track this week, so hopefully will finish up with a loss again, since I had a gain this time.  Remains to be seen how stressful work will be, with my work volume up, a project being handed to me, and next week we start closing the month.  Usually my busiest week...

Getting excited about our trip!  Made all our reservations.  Universal does them different from Disney, but was able to get everything we wanted even though it is spring break!  Still nervous about the crowds.

Had meatloaf tonight, just basic, but haven't had it for awhile.  Thought it would be too fatty, but we used lean beef, and it was 6 points for about 4 oz. of meat, so pretty reasonable.

Need to turn in, didn't have a chance to get here until late tonight.  Need a good nights sleep before this busy week.  Start getting my shots on Tuesday as well - not looking forward to that, but will be worth it in the long run.

Carol


----------



## mackeysmom

pjlla said:


> Finally had time today to go read your article, but the link seems to be broken.  I'll try it again, but could you repost a new link?? Thanks!...........P



Try this:
http://link.examiner.com/T0sN2Wdj2U8LAAVb/T0sN2nSIkEHaq4DKAc644



ougrad86 said:


> Oh my gosh, I just experienced Nutella...it was sooo chocolately....I need to get it out of the house since I don't need extra calories!
> We picked it up since we made something for DS's German class, and I could have ate it with a spoon (although too much would've made me sick)...licked my fingers when we were done!  It was so good.



A new brick-oven pizza place opened up by me - they have a Nutella pizza on the dessert menu.  I didn't try it, but the people sitting at the table next to us had it and it looked incredible. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------
I saw Sister Act on Broadway today.  The show was a lot of fun.   The plot obviously was the same as the movie, but they made quite a few changes to make it more suitable for a play.  The music was great - we all had a good time. 

Lunch was at Tony DiNapoli - a great Italian restaurant known for their family style meals.   There were 8 of us and we had two hot antipasta platters as an appetizer and for our lunch we had a platter of fetuccini alfredo, a platter of chicken franchese, and a platter of steak pizzaiola.   Everything was delicious and even though it seemed like a lot of food - we all agreed that we were full, but not stuffed.   Since we ate before the show and were pressed for time, we did not have coffee/dessert.   I'm sure that helped with being full vs. stuffed.

Back on track  tomorrow ...

- Laura


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning All.  Another sleepless night here.  Not sure why my body insists on waking up at 2:30 AM these days   You'd think 4:45 would be early enough.  since I'm tired already maybe I'll sleep better tonight   I've got a pork roast in the croc pot so dinner should be quick and easy tonight.  I have an eight grade dance planning meeting tonight so anything to make the evening go smoothly is a help.

Have a Great Day

Deb


----------



## donac

Good Monday morning everyone 

Hi Deb I was up at 3:30 and figured why go back to sleep.  Besides my nose was clogged and I was not getting back to sleep. 

I had some things to do so I have no time this morning to chat here. 

Disney planning did not go as well as I planned.  My dsis is making reservations saying if you want to meet for lunch no big deal but the reservations are there.   I may make a couple of suggestions.  and just let it go. 

Off to goto school.  Last full week before the crazy state wide high school testing starts. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## D73

Hello my fellow Donalds!

I have been away from the boards for nearly a week. It has been a really up and down tie with lots of crazy things happening that have led to emotional stress.

Biggest of them all was the realization that the "DIVA"ness of the cast that I was working with had only gotten worse and that my co-director and I really had no say in what was going to happen.Basically the president of the club who was a cast member decided she was going to call all the shots and rally others against us. 

So hard as it was,my co-director and I chose to cancel the show. This was a tough decision because I do not like to give up on things like this. We had been preparing our vision and plans since last April, completed casting in December and been in a hellish rehearsal period since January. But it was best to pull the plug before advertising and set construction began.

Well this shattered me and I watched my resolve and my weight yo-yo through the week as I pulled myself up and fell again, pulled myself up and fell again. Stress can do a lot to my weight. I somehow managed to pull it all together for a 1.2 loss for the week. Don't know where that came from because at about Wednesday the scale was showing a gain of 5 pounds.

But I am back in full force this week. Put that behind me, found my resolve and drive and have formulated the plan for the week. I am off school for the week and so it is Spring Cleaning time as well as my opportunity to make sure I get to the gym daily even if for a short exercise.

I have also promised myself that I will come to the boards each day and respond to others as I did in my first weeks as part of the team. I found that really helped me too.

So I am here. Hurdle jumped, slight bobble but on firm ground.  I wish us all a great week.

Christopher


----------



## jillbur

donac said:


> Disney planning did not go as well as I planned.  My dsis is making reservations saying if you want to meet for lunch no big deal but the reservations are there.   I may make a couple of suggestions.  and just let it go.
> 
> Off to goto school.  Last full week before the crazy state wide high school testing starts.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Sorry the planning didn't work out. Maybe you can just eat where you want and meet up for counter service meals & rides?

Our state testing is so stupid. We have a testing window from March 12-23 for Reading and Math. Then, April 16-20 is the window for Writing and April 23-27 is the window for Science. It really screws up the days because you don't want to test in the morning and teach all afternoon. This is the first year DS8 takes the tests (3rd grade). I'm a wreck! But, I know the school does an awesome job and he'll do fine. But, I'm still a wreck!




D73 said:


> Hello my fellow Donalds!
> 
> I have been away from the boards for nearly a week. It has been a really up and down tie with lots of crazy things happening that have led to emotional stress.
> 
> Biggest of them all was the realization that the "DIVA"ness of the cast that I was working with had only gotten worse and that my co-director and I really had no say in what was going to happen.Basically the president of the club who was a cast member decided she was going to call all the shots and rally others against us.
> 
> So hard as it was,my co-director and I chose to cancel the show. This was a tough decision because I do not like to give up on things like this. We had been preparing our vision and plans since last April, completed casting in December and been in a hellish rehearsal period since January. But it was best to pull the plug before advertising and set construction began.
> 
> Well this shattered me and I watched my resolve and my weight yo-yo through the week as I pulled myself up and fell again, pulled myself up and fell again. Stress can do a lot to my weight. I somehow managed to pull it all together for a 1.2 loss for the week. Don't know where that came from because at about Wednesday the scale was showing a gain of 5 pounds.
> 
> But I am back in full force this week. Put that behind me, found my resolve and drive and have formulated the plan for the week. I am off school for the week and so it is Spring Cleaning time as well as my opportunity to make sure I get to the gym daily even if for a short exercise.
> 
> I have also promised myself that I will come to the boards each day and respond to others as I did in my first weeks as part of the team. I found that really helped me too.
> 
> So I am here. Hurdle jumped, slight bobble but on firm ground.  I wish us all a great week.
> 
> Christopher



Wow Christopher.   I'm so sorry about all the mess with your performance. I can't believe you've planned so long and had to cancel! But, at least you shouldn't be so stressed. It's too bad that people can act that way! I was wondering where you were every morning, but just assumed life got in the way of the dis. I'm glad you're back and back on track. We've missed you!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I have to get working on my progress reports for my IEPs. I sort of put them off...

I'll check in later!

Jill


----------



## mikamah

*Christopher*-I'm sorry for all the stress you have been going through, and it was a tough decision, but I am sure you did not take it lightly and did what was best.   
What I was going to post for the qotd on advice will work nicely for you too. 

It was from *Pamela/Pjlla *almost 3 years ago when my mom was diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer, and she said, "you can not always control what is happening in your life, but you can control your reaction to it."  And what is happening is still going to be happening if you eat 2 boxes of cookies and cupcakes, it might feel good going down, but after it will make you feel worse, and though I don't always follow that most wonderful advice, I have thought of it many times when the stress has been high in my life, and I know that I am more aware of how I react to the stress.  

And the second part of who do I go to for support and advice, most often I come here to my bl-dis friends.  So many of you have helped me through some of the toughest times in my life, the passing of my mom, and the grief after that, and when ds had his seizure last fall, are the hardest times i've had and the outpouring of love and support from so many of you who I haven't even met in real life has been truly amazing.  

Well, I guess I'm going to have a good little cry before I go to work. 

And you've been there for the good times too, training for and cheering me on through my training for the Princess half last year.  I feel so blessed to have this group in my life.  

And I say that as I slink my way back into the wagon, yet again, and you all welcome me back in as many times as I need to be here, and I know that I am not alone in this journey, and that as long as I keep trying and keep getting back on track, I am going to be successful, and I am in a much better place than if I were to give up.  

So thank you all, for being here, for the support and inspiration, and for your friendship. 

Hope you all have a simply marvelous monday!!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

pjlla said:


> Just wanted to say thank you to you all for being here.  I made a promise here on Thursday or Friday that I would exercise every day this weekend (Fri, Sat, Sun).... and thanks to the accountabilty here, I actually kept my promise.
> 
> I usually take off at least one day over the weekend, but with a busy Monday and Tuesday and some extra eating in the plan, I KNEW I needed to "stay the course" over the weekend.
> 
> This afternoon, all I wanted to do was NAP!  I have a headache and my energy level is low.  But I HIT THE TM instead of napping!  It was only 30 minutes, but I didn't hold back on the pace or the hill intervals... and I wore my weighted belt and carried my weight balls for the uphill segments!  And yesterday's planned 20 minutes turned into 45 minutes!
> 
> So THANK YOU!  Now off to enjoy a warm bubble bath!............P


Way to go P!!!  You are so inspirational...I would have given into the nap.  Thank YOU for reminding me that I need to get off my butt!!!  And a bubble bath sounds like heaven....



::Snow_White:: said:


> ---
> Only did 5.5 miles on the treadmill. Was still a little tired from my 4 mile run Thursday, so I walked about half of it. That's okay! I still burned about 900 calories on the treadmill and I did some hula hooping and weight lifting beforehand so almost 1000 calories today!!
> 
> I am so tired, I was lying down watching some biggest loser after my run and I could've taken a nice long nap!
> 
> Off to read some more threads to get even more excited for our Disney trip!


Kayla!!  5.5 miles is nothing to sneeze at!!  AND wow on the calorie burning!! You ROCK!!



ougrad86 said:


> Busy weekend, but got a lot done.  More on track this week, so hopefully will finish up with a loss again, since I had a gain this time.  Remains to be seen how stressful work will be, with my work volume up, a project being handed to me, and next week we start closing the month.  Usually my busiest week...
> 
> Getting excited about our trip!  Made all our reservations.  Universal does them different from Disney, but was able to get everything we wanted even though it is spring break!  Still nervous about the crowds.
> 
> Had meatloaf tonight, just basic, but haven't had it for awhile.  Thought it would be too fatty, but we used lean beef, and it was 6 points for about 4 oz. of meat, so pretty reasonable.
> 
> Need to turn in, didn't have a chance to get here until late tonight.  Need a good nights sleep before this busy week.  Start getting my shots on Tuesday as well - not looking forward to that, but will be worth it in the long run.
> 
> Carol


So glad the planning for Universal went well!  No matter what the crowd levels, I'm sure you will have a good time 

Personally, meatloaf is my favorite meal. I've begun to make it with ground turkey and a ton of veggies (diced up!)  I also add a can of condensed veggie soup and ketchup (along w/GF breadcrumbs)  The points are steep so I don't have it that often but it is soooo good when I do!!



mackeysmom said:


> A new brick-oven pizza place opened up by me - they have a Nutella pizza on the dessert menu.  I didn't try it, but the people sitting at the table next to us had it and it looked incredible.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> I saw Sister Act on Broadway today.  The show was a lot of fun.   The plot obviously was the same as the movie, but they made quite a few changes to make it more suitable for a play.  The music was great - we all had a good time.
> 
> Lunch was at Tony DiNapoli - a great Italian restaurant known for their family style meals.   There were 8 of us and we had two hot antipasta platters as an appetizer and for our lunch we had a platter of fetuccini alfredo, a platter of chicken franchese, and a platter of steak pizzaiola.   Everything was delicious and even though it seemed like a lot of food - we all agreed that we were full, but not stuffed.   Since we ate before the show and were pressed for time, we did not have coffee/dessert.   I'm sure that helped with being full vs. stuffed.
> 
> Back on track  tomorrow ...
> 
> - Laura


Nutella pizza?????????  OMG...I have died and gone to chocolate heaven!!

Kudos to you on making it through a Tony DiNapoli meal!!  They can be deadly with the yummy cheese...and bread...and....

So glad you enjoyed the show...I need to get myself into the City soon!



my3princes said:


> Good Morning All.  Another sleepless night here.  Not sure why my body insists on waking up at 2:30 AM these days   You'd think 4:45 would be early enough.  since I'm tired already maybe I'll sleep better tonight   I've got a pork roast in the croc pot so dinner should be quick and easy tonight.  I have an eight grade dance planning meeting tonight so anything to make the evening go smoothly is a help.
> 
> Have a Great Day
> 
> Deb


Oh Deb, that's not fun  I hope the dance planning doesn't go too late and you can get some rest tonight 



donac said:


> Good Monday morning everyone
> 
> Hi Deb I was up at 3:30 and figured why go back to sleep.  Besides my nose was clogged and I was not getting back to sleep.
> 
> I had some things to do so I have no time this morning to chat here.
> 
> Disney planning did not go as well as I planned.  My dsis is making reservations saying if you want to meet for lunch no big deal but the reservations are there.   I may make a couple of suggestions.  and just let it go.
> 
> Off to goto school.  Last full week before the crazy state wide high school testing starts.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


Oh No!!  Disney planning is one of my favorite things to do and it sounds like yours too!  I'm so sorry that DSIS is deflating the fun   Sometimes when you go to Disney with people you need to just go do what you want to do and if they want to join you, hey great, but if not, oh well!  Please don't let her take the magic  out of the planning 



D73 said:


> Hello my fellow Donalds!
> 
> I have been away from the boards for nearly a week. It has been a really up and down tie with lots of crazy things happening that have led to emotional stress.
> 
> Biggest of them all was the realization that the "DIVA"ness of the cast that I was working with had only gotten worse and that my co-director and I really had no say in what was going to happen.Basically the president of the club who was a cast member decided she was going to call all the shots and rally others against us.
> 
> So hard as it was,my co-director and I chose to cancel the show. This was a tough decision because I do not like to give up on things like this. We had been preparing our vision and plans since last April, completed casting in December and been in a hellish rehearsal period since January. But it was best to pull the plug before advertising and set construction began.
> 
> Well this shattered me and I watched my resolve and my weight yo-yo through the week as I pulled myself up and fell again, pulled myself up and fell again. Stress can do a lot to my weight. I somehow managed to pull it all together for a 1.2 loss for the week. Don't know where that came from because at about Wednesday the scale was showing a gain of 5 pounds.
> 
> But I am back in full force this week. Put that behind me, found my resolve and drive and have formulated the plan for the week. I am off school for the week and so it is Spring Cleaning time as well as my opportunity to make sure I get to the gym daily even if for a short exercise.
> 
> I have also promised myself that I will come to the boards each day and respond to others as I did in my first weeks as part of the team. I found that really helped me too.
> 
> So I am here. Hurdle jumped, slight bobble but on firm ground.  I wish us all a great week.
> 
> Christopher


Christopher, we have missed you!!!  I am so sorry that you have worked so hard just to have things not come together.  It sounds like this was the best decision for everyone involved...especially YOU!  Stress eating is my downfall...that's after you count boredom eating...lol!  Hang in there and check in with us!!  We are always here for support 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Good Morning DOnalds!

Who watched the Oscars??  I did! I usually don't watch that stuff since I am really not impressed with "celebrities" and rarely get "starstruck", but i really wanted to see what the curvier stars were wearing.  Octavia looked beautiful but Melissa looked like a hot mess...I mean the dress was soooo unflattering and in a terrible color for her skin...fire THAT stylist pronto! 

Another busy day here with phone calls to colleges and bills to pay online.  I'm excited for spin class tonight and a good nights sleep (I usually have the best sleep on spin nights!!)

Hope you all make great choices today!

BRB w/ QOTD...


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

*Monday QOTD: On this day in 2009 Olympic gymnast Shawn Johnson visited Disney's Hollywood Studios.  With the summer Olympics approaching, do you watch and if you do, what is your favorite sport to watch?

Bonus: Do you get your water in everyday?  For those who struggle, do you have any great ideas to help?*


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

Jill and Kathy, I missed you in my replies! Sorry!!



jillbur said:


> Sorry the planning didn't work out. Maybe you can just eat where you want and meet up for counter service meals & rides?
> 
> Our state testing is so stupid. We have a testing window from March 12-23 for Reading and Math. Then, April 16-20 is the window for Writing and April 23-27 is the window for Science. It really screws up the days because you don't want to test in the morning and teach all afternoon. This is the first year DS8 takes the tests (3rd grade). I'm a wreck! But, I know the school does an awesome job and he'll do fine. But, I'm still a wreck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Christopher.   I'm so sorry about all the mess with your performance. I can't believe you've planned so long and had to cancel! But, at least you shouldn't be so stressed. It's too bad that people can act that way! I was wondering where you were every morning, but just assumed life got in the way of the dis. I'm glad you're back and back on track. We've missed you!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I have to get working on my progress reports for my IEPs. I sort of put them off...
> 
> I'll check in later!
> 
> Jill


Jill, I agree with the testing YUCK!  Sometimes kids are not strong testers and I am always fearful that the tests will place a student in a class that is not challenging enough...or in some cases too challenging.  I trust my teachers here more than a stressful test 



mikamah said:


> *Christopher*-I'm sorry for all the stress you have been going through, and it was a tough decision, but I am sure you did not take it lightly and did what was best.
> What I was going to post for the qotd on advice will work nicely for you too.
> 
> It was from *Pamela/Pjlla *almost 3 years ago when my mom was diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer, and she said, "you can not always control what is happening in your life, but you can control your reaction to it."  And what is happening is still going to be happening if you eat 2 boxes of cookies and cupcakes, it might feel good going down, but after it will make you feel worse, and though I don't always follow that most wonderful advice, I have thought of it many times when the stress has been high in my life, and I know that I am more aware of how I react to the stress.
> 
> And the second part of who do I go to for support and advice, most often I come here to my bl-dis friends.  So many of you have helped me through some of the toughest times in my life, the passing of my mom, and the grief after that, and when ds had his seizure last fall, are the hardest times i've had and the outpouring of love and support from so many of you who I haven't even met in real life has been truly amazing.
> 
> Well, I guess I'm going to have a good little cry before I go to work.
> 
> And you've been there for the good times too, training for and cheering me on through my training for the Princess half last year.  I feel so blessed to have this group in my life.
> 
> And I say that as I slink my way back into the wagon, yet again, and you all welcome me back in as many times as I need to be here, and I know that I am not alone in this journey, and that as long as I keep trying and keep getting back on track, I am going to be successful, and I am in a much better place than if I were to give up.
> 
> So thank you all, for being here, for the support and inspiration, and for your friendship.
> 
> Hope you all have a simply marvelous monday!!


Kathy, HUGE !!  Thank YOU for all of your support as well!!  I've found that just being able to vent here and knowing that I will have support is a wonderful comfort.  While some of us have met in person and some not, I still feel like we all "know" eachother better than some people I see everyday!  I love this community too!!

The wagon door is open...come aboard


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning!

Pamper Week, Monday 2/27: Read anything you find relaxing. A book, a magazine, etc.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> *Sunday QOTD:  OSCAR DAY!!  In 1941 "When You Wish Upon a Star" won an Oscar for Best Song of the Year at the 13th Academy Awards.  Jiminy Cricket was the voice of sage advice for Pinocchio.  Who is the person you turn to when you need advice and support?
> 
> Bonus: What's the best advice you have ever been given? *



Depends on the topic I'm seeking advice on!
Life in general I go to my husband, dietry matters-I call on my sister or come on here 

Best bit of advice was from my dad. Always treat people with more kindness than you think they may deserve for you don't know what hardships they're facing!
Second best bit was from Pamela (Kathy has already mentioned it) regarding controlling how we react to stressful situations 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> *Monday QOTD: On this day in 2009 Olympic gymnast Shawn Johnson visited Disney's Hollywood Studios.  With the summer Olympics approaching, do you watch and if you do, what is your favorite sport to watch?
> 
> Love watching the gymnastics and dreaming that I could do some of those moves
> 
> Bonus: Do you get your water in everyday?  For those who struggle, do you have any great ideas to help?*



I find it easiest to get my water if I drink 1 glass while preparing my meal and then a 2nd with each meal  This way I've drunk 6  12oz glasses without too much pain


----------



## pjlla

cclovesdis said:


> Morning!
> 
> Pamper Week, Monday 2/27: Read anything you find relaxing. A book, a magazine, etc.



I'm going to start reading The Hunger Games that I let DS put on my Ipad.  We are listening to it on CD in the car, but DS already read it, so I'm anxious to finish it!



mackeysmom said:


> Try this:
> http://link.examiner.com/T0sN2Wdj2U8LAAVb/T0sN2nSIkEHaq4DKAc644
> 
> I'll try it again later!  Thanks.
> 
> A new brick-oven pizza place opened up by me - they have a Nutella pizza on the dessert menu.  I didn't try it, but the people sitting at the table next to us had it and it looked incredible.
> 
> ARE YOU KIDDING ME??  DD would go NUTS!  One of the more healthy burrito places around here has Nutella milkshakes on the menu..... I usually let DD get a small one when we eat there.
> 
> Lunch was at Tony DiNapoli - a great Italian restaurant known for their family style meals.   There were 8 of us and we had two hot antipasta platters as an appetizer and for our lunch we had a platter of fetuccini alfredo, a platter of chicken franchese, and a platter of steak pizzaiola.   Everything was delicious and even though it seemed like a lot of food - we all agreed that we were full, but not stuffed.   Since we ate before the show and were pressed for time, we did not have coffee/dessert.   I'm sure that helped with being full vs. stuffed.
> 
> Back on track  tomorrow ...
> 
> - Laura



Yumm (even though I have NO IDEA what most of those dishes are!  )!!  And good job not stuffing yourself!



my3princes said:


> Good Morning All.  Another sleepless night here.  Not sure why my body insists on waking up at 2:30 AM these days   You'd think 4:45 would be early enough.  since I'm tired already maybe I'll sleep better tonight   I've got a pork roast in the croc pot so dinner should be quick and easy tonight.  I have an eight grade dance planning meeting tonight so anything to make the evening go smoothly is a help.
> 
> Have a Great Day
> 
> Deb



Sorry about the lack of sleep.  I slept like a LOG last night.... which used to be the norm for me, but lately my sleep is more disrupted (night sweats, neck pain, weird dreams).  

Maybe you can fit in a nap today??  



donac said:


> Good Monday morning everyone
> 
> Hi Deb I was up at 3:30 and figured why go back to sleep.  Besides my nose was clogged and I was not getting back to sleep.
> 
> Sorry you are stuffed up.
> 
> Disney planning did not go as well as I planned.  My dsis is making reservations saying if you want to meet for lunch no big deal but the reservations are there.   I may make a couple of suggestions.  and just let it go.
> 
> Off to goto school.  Last full week before the crazy state wide high school testing starts.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Exactly why we NEVER travel with family!  I'd be too aggravated to deal with other folks lack of planning!  I'm too type-A for that!!



mikamah said:


> It was from *Pamela/Pjlla *almost 3 years ago when my mom was diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer, and she said, "you can not always control what is happening in your life, but you can control your reaction to it."  And what is happening is still going to be happening if you eat 2 boxes of cookies and cupcakes, it might feel good going down, but after it will make you feel worse, and though I don't always follow that most wonderful advice, I have thought of it many times when the stress has been high in my life, and I know that I am more aware of how I react to the stress.
> 
> Awww... thanks!  It reminded me of how I felt when DH was in the ICU last year.  I could have wallowed in self-pity and fear and anxiety and spent my nights in the waiting room crying and eating cookies and muffins (and it would have been EASY, as there was an Au Bon Pain one flight down!!  ).... but I kept reminding myself that IN THE END, the cookies and muffins would NOT make DH get better any faster and I would end up with the same self-pity and anxiety.... with guilt and remorse on top of it!!  SO NO WORTH IT!!  But had I not been as far into this journey as I was, I'm not sure I would have had the strength or knowledge to have the self-control.
> 
> And the second part of who do I go to for support and advice, most often I come here to my bl-dis friends.  So many of you have helped me through some of the toughest times in my life, the passing of my mom, and the grief after that, and when ds had his seizure last fall, are the hardest times i've had and the outpouring of love and support from so many of you who I haven't even met in real life has been truly amazing.
> 
> Well, I guess I'm going to have a good little cry before I go to work.
> 
> And you've been there for the good times too, training for and cheering me on through my training for the Princess half last year.  I feel so blessed to have this group in my life.
> 
> And I say that as I slink my way back into the wagon, yet again, and you all welcome me back in as many times as I need to be here, and I know that I am not alone in this journey, and that as long as I keep trying and keep getting back on track, I am going to be successful, and I am in a much better place than if I were to give up.
> 
> So thank you all, for being here, for the support and inspiration, and for your friendship.
> 
> Hope you all have a simply marvelous monday!!



AWWWW.....  You ARE a success!  You have run a half marathon, you have stuck with the exercise, through everything.  Okay, so maybe it hasn't been as consistent as you wanted.... but what is MOST IMPORTANT is that you have NEVER GIVEN UP!!  

You're a great Momma and a great nurse and a great friend!  We are lucky to have you as part of our happy family here!  



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Way to go P!!!  You are so inspirational...I would have given into the nap.  Thank YOU for reminding me that I need to get off my butt!!!  And a bubble bath sounds like heaven....
> 
> I'm not one much for baths.... I'm typically too "go-go-go" to relax in the tub.... but I decided it was just what I needed!  I skipped the bubbles and went for bath salts.... makes the water softer and smells pretty!  And I'm lucky.... in addition to our hot tub we have a big jacuzzi bathtub in the master bathroom.  So plenty of hot water up to my neck and soothing jets!  And YES, I was worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> Nutella pizza?????????  OMG...I have died and gone to chocolate heaven!!
> 
> You and DD both!!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Good Morning DOnalds!
> 
> Who watched the Oscars??  I did! I usually don't watch that stuff since I am really not impressed with "celebrities" and rarely get "starstruck", but i really wanted to see what the curvier stars were wearing.  Octavia looked beautiful but Melissa looked like a hot mess...I mean the dress was soooo unflattering and in a terrible color for her skin...fire THAT stylist pronto!
> 
> Another busy day here with phone calls to colleges and bills to pay online.  I'm excited for spin class tonight and a good nights sleep (I usually have the best sleep on spin nights!!)
> 
> Hope you all make great choices today!
> 
> BRB w/ QOTD...



Sorry.... totally skipped the Oscars, so I can't comment on it.  Hope you enjoyed it though!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> *Monday QOTD: On this day in 2009 Olympic gymnast Shawn Johnson visited Disney's Hollywood Studios.  With the summer Olympics approaching, do you watch and if you do, what is your favorite sport to watch?
> 
> Bonus: Do you get your water in everyday?  For those who struggle, do you have any great ideas to help?*



Um.... that's kind of a "duh" question around here with a swimmer in the house!  OF COURSE we watch the swimming and DD absolute favorite person on the planet, Michael Phelps!!  Other than that we don't really watch much.  We might catch an event here and there sporatically.... we're just not much for sports.

I do better getting in all of my water when I am working.  I bring 2 1 ltr. bottles of plain seltzer with me and I almost always have them gone by 3pm.  And then I have another with dinner.  

When I am home I'm not quite as "on it".  I usually don't start drinking (other than coffee or tea) until lunch time.  But I will usually get in a full liter with lunch and a full liter with dinner.



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Best bit of advice was from my dad. Always treat people with more kindness than you think they may deserve for you don't know what hardships they're facing!
> 
> AMEN!  Your Dad was a wise man!!
> 
> Second best bit was from Pamela (Kathy has already mentioned it) regarding controlling how we react to stressful situations
> 
> Thanks!



Well.... what happened to my quote from Christopher???

Anyhow.... *CHRISTOPHER*...... I'm SO sorry about all of the stress and disappointment with the show.  I can't imagine how sad you must be about it, after all of the time and energy and work that has already gone into it.  It must have been a very hard decision.   Sounds like you are getting yourself back in the right frame of mind though.  

**************
Morning friends!!

Living room dusted and vacuumed and picked up..... check!

Dining room dusted and vacuumed and picked up...... check!

Downstairs bathroom cleaned and swept.......check!

Kitchen cleaned, wiped, and floor mopped.......check!

Mudroom picked up and vacuumed...........check!

Garage entry straightened and swept.....check!

Stairs and upstairs hall vacuumed.........check!


Well..... at least the basics got done for DS's sleepover tonight.  DS's room did NOT get picked up....nor did the Lego room.  And he hasn't moved the Wii to the playroom yet.... but I'm not stressing about that stuff.   

We are leaving at 12:45 to pick up his friend and we will go to the new comic book store, then bowling and then to see Star Wars in 3-D at either 3:20 or 4:10.... depending on how long we bowl.  Then home for pizza (frozen from Costco for the boys, homemade low fat & low carb for DH and myself) and birthday cake (okay.....there is NO SUCH THING as low fat-low carb birthday cake!!).  Then the boys will play Wii until they crash.  

Tomorrow we will head out after breakfast for laser tag and then lunch at Pizza Hut for the boys, before bringing BF home.  They will see each other again on Thurday when they go skiing/snowboarding together, so no sense in too much together time tomorrow!  

Heard from DD again last night and this morning.  They are off for a long bus ride to another location today and will be going to the beach.  She's not sure if she will have wi-fi at this new location.... but considering we didn't expect to hear from her AT ALL, we've been pleasantly surprised at how much contact we've had!  So if we don't hear again for a few days, we're okay.  Just makes my Momma-heart happy that she is having such an amazing time!  They went to a frog zoo/museum yesterday!  

I have one hour to get showered and dressed, make lunch for us, and then head out!  Guess I need to say goodbye!

TTYL......................P


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

luvpoohandcompany said:


> Depends on the topic I'm seeking advice on!
> Life in general I go to my husband, dietry matters-I call on my sister or come on here
> 
> Best bit of advice was from my dad. Always treat people with more kindness than you think they may deserve for you don't know what hardships they're facing!
> Second best bit was from Pamela (Kathy has already mentioned it) regarding controlling how we react to stressful situations
> 
> 
> 
> I find it easiest to get my water if I drink 1 glass while preparing my meal and then a 2nd with each meal  This way I've drunk 6  12oz glasses without too much pain



Love the advice from your dad 

I am a water struggler!!! I like the idea of drinking while preparing meals....maybe I won't eat that much either if I am drinking!



pjlla said:


> Morning friends!!
> 
> Living room dusted and vacuumed and picked up..... check!
> 
> Dining room dusted and vacuumed and picked up...... check!
> 
> Downstairs bathroom cleaned and swept.......check!
> 
> Kitchen cleaned, wiped, and floor mopped.......check!
> 
> Mudroom picked up and vacuumed...........check!
> 
> Garage entry straightened and swept.....check!
> 
> Stairs and upstairs hall vacuumed.........check!
> 
> 
> Well..... at least the basics got done for DS's sleepover tonight.  DS's room did NOT get picked up....nor did the Lego room.  And he hasn't moved the Wii to the playroom yet.... but I'm not stressing about that stuff.
> 
> We are leaving at 12:45 to pick up his friend and we will go to the new comic book store, then bowling and then to see Star Wars in 3-D at either 3:20 or 4:10.... depending on how long we bowl.  Then home for pizza (frozen from Costco for the boys, homemade low fat & low carb for DH and myself) and birthday cake (okay.....there is NO SUCH THING as low fat-low carb birthday cake!!).  Then the boys will play Wii until they crash.
> 
> Tomorrow we will head out after breakfast for laser tag and then lunch at Pizza Hut for the boys, before bringing BF home.  They will see each other again on Thurday when they go skiing/snowboarding together, so no sense in too much together time tomorrow!
> 
> Heard from DD again last night and this morning.  They are off for a long bus ride to another location today and will be going to the beach.  She's not sure if she will have wi-fi at this new location.... but considering we didn't expect to hear from her AT ALL, we've been pleasantly surprised at how much contact we've had!  So if we don't hear again for a few days, we're okay.  Just makes my Momma-heart happy that she is having such an amazing time!  They went to a frog zoo/museum yesterday!
> 
> I have one hour to get showered and dressed, make lunch for us, and then head out!  Guess I need to say goodbye!
> 
> TTYL......................P



P, can you adopt ME!?  The mini-birthday celebration sounds like some days of F-U-N!!!

I love how technology can bring us all together even in different countries!  I'm so glad DD has been able to communicate with you AND is having a great time.  What exactly is a frog zoo?  Lol...

I hope you have a wonderful day today!!


----------



## donac

D73 said:


> Hello my fellow Donalds!
> 
> I have been away from the boards for nearly a week. It has been a really up and down tie with lots of crazy things happening that have led to emotional stress.
> 
> Biggest of them all was the realization that the "DIVA"ness of the cast that I was working with had only gotten worse and that my co-director and I really had no say in what was going to happen.Basically the president of the club who was a cast member decided she was going to call all the shots and rally others against us.
> 
> So hard as it was,my co-director and I chose to cancel the show. This was a tough decision because I do not like to give up on things like this. We had been preparing our vision and plans since last April, completed casting in December and been in a hellish rehearsal period since January. But it was best to pull the plug before advertising and set construction began.
> 
> Well this shattered me and I watched my resolve and my weight yo-yo through the week as I pulled myself up and fell again, pulled myself up and fell again. Stress can do a lot to my weight. I somehow managed to pull it all together for a 1.2 loss for the week. Don't know where that came from because at about Wednesday the scale was showing a gain of 5 pounds.
> 
> But I am back in full force this week. Put that behind me, found my resolve and drive and have formulated the plan for the week. I am off school for the week and so it is Spring Cleaning time as well as my opportunity to make sure I get to the gym daily even if for a short exercise.
> 
> I have also promised myself that I will come to the boards each day and respond to others as I did in my first weeks as part of the team. I found that really helped me too.
> 
> So I am here. Hurdle jumped, slight bobble but on firm ground.  I wish us all a great week.
> 
> Christopher



I am so sorry for you.  All that planning and you had to pull the plug.  I have been involved with the local high school's theater program for 12 years.  Our biggest DIVA was the director.  He was not hired back 2 years ago and I don't miss the drama.  

Have a great week off.  Be especially nice to yourself.  You deserve it. 





RemembertheMagic98 said:


> *Monday QOTD: On this day in 2009 Olympic gymnast Shawn Johnson visited Disney's Hollywood Studios.  With the summer Olympics approaching, do you watch and if you do, what is your favorite sport to watch?
> 
> Bonus: Do you get your water in everyday?  For those who struggle, do you have any great ideas to help?*



I got into watching the horses do Dressage.  I had a student who was into it and got to see it at the LA Olympics.  I do like to watch the opening and closing ceremonies.  They have gotten so theatrical.  

My neice will be in London the first two days of the Olympics and will be seeing badmitton before she comes home.  

I have been pretty bad about my water later.  I have a water bottle that I carry all the time.


----------



## pooh2001

I am stuck at 157 pounds and DH still has not cleared his boxes off my treadmill.
I am just doing floor exercises.

More special K bars for me and lots of fiber for my diet.
More water too.

Team Donald - sorry for nor more weight loss this week. 
pooh2001


----------



## my3princes

donac said:


> Good Monday morning everyone
> 
> Hi Deb I was up at 3:30 and figured why go back to sleep.  Besides my nose was clogged and I was not getting back to sleep.
> 
> I had some things to do so I have no time this morning to chat here.
> 
> Disney planning did not go as well as I planned.  My dsis is making reservations saying if you want to meet for lunch no big deal but the reservations are there.   I may make a couple of suggestions.  and just let it go.
> 
> Off to goto school.  Last full week before the crazy state wide high school testing starts.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Sorry you were up too.  I find that planning a few meals together is okay, but it is best not to overdue it on the extended family  bonding.  We are doing the Hawaii trip with my parents and brother's family.  While we will be staying in the same resorts and on the same ship we have decided that we might do excursions together, but only if it is something that we all want to do otherwise each family is on their own.



D73 said:


> Hello my fellow Donalds!
> 
> I have been away from the boards for nearly a week. It has been a really up and down tie with lots of crazy things happening that have led to emotional stress.
> 
> Biggest of them all was the realization that the "DIVA"ness of the cast that I was working with had only gotten worse and that my co-director and I really had no say in what was going to happen.Basically the president of the club who was a cast member decided she was going to call all the shots and rally others against us.
> 
> So hard as it was,my co-director and I chose to cancel the show. This was a tough decision because I do not like to give up on things like this. We had been preparing our vision and plans since last April, completed casting in December and been in a hellish rehearsal period since January. But it was best to pull the plug before advertising and set construction began.
> 
> Well this shattered me and I watched my resolve and my weight yo-yo through the week as I pulled myself up and fell again, pulled myself up and fell again. Stress can do a lot to my weight. I somehow managed to pull it all together for a 1.2 loss for the week. Don't know where that came from because at about Wednesday the scale was showing a gain of 5 pounds.
> 
> But I am back in full force this week. Put that behind me, found my resolve and drive and have formulated the plan for the week. I am off school for the week and so it is Spring Cleaning time as well as my opportunity to make sure I get to the gym daily even if for a short exercise.
> 
> I have also promised myself that I will come to the boards each day and respond to others as I did in my first weeks as part of the team. I found that really helped me too.
> 
> So I am here. Hurdle jumped, slight bobble but on firm ground.  I wish us all a great week.
> 
> Christopher



I'm so sorry that you had to cancel the production, I'm sure you have blood, sweat and tears into it even though it was in the earlier stages 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> *Monday QOTD: On this day in 2009 Olympic gymnast Shawn Johnson visited Disney's Hollywood Studios.  With the summer Olympics approaching, do you watch and if you do, what is your favorite sport to watch?
> 
> Bonus: Do you get your water in everyday?  For those who struggle, do you have any great ideas to help?*



We watch diving, swimming and gymnastics on a regular basis.



cclovesdis said:


> Morning!
> 
> Pamper Week, Monday 2/27: Read anything you find relaxing. A book, a magazine, etc.



Does reading the DIS count?


----------



## dvccruiser76

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


First some stats

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 1
Congratulations Rose&Mike!!!

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------51!
not reporting in for 1 week-----5
not reporting in for 2 weeks----6
not reporting in for 3 weeks----5
Excused--------------------------2
weigh ins-------------------------33
gains-----------------------------4
maintains------------------------6
losses----------------------------23
new or returning members ----0


Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 8!
This weeks group loss = 29.7 pounds! 
Average percentage of weight lost 0.45 % 
Total group weight loss so far 433.2 pounds! 

AWESOME!

Retention Rate (compared to the 72 participants we had sign up for our start week on January 1st)
50% (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 8? 

The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 8 Superstars!! 
*#10 - 0.73% - klmrph 
#9 - 0.74% - D73  
#8 - 0.81% - buzz5985 
#7 - 0.87% - ChelleyB 
#6 - 1.17% - VirataMama4 
#5 - 1.27% - #1hoosierfan 
#4 - 1.34% - Mary.Poppins  
#3 - 1.69% - quasar4legs 
#2 - 1.71% - trinaweena *
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 8 Biggest Loser is: 
*#1 - 1.80% - ::Snow White:: *

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day!
*Congratulations ::Snow White::!!! *

What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week! :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version







or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 


Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## dvccruiser76

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!!!*

NOTE: This list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3 weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.

How this works: You set your goal for what you want to lose in the challenge. Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.

Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.

Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name. If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know. 

We have done 8 out of 21 weeks, so the challenge is 38% complete.



#1hoosierfan - 39.33
4Holidays - 33.50
amykathleen2005 - 71.79
araes2120 - 20.00
buzz5985 - 0.00
CaliforniaDreaming - 50.67
ChelleyB - 19.11
cjdj4 - 22.69
clhcpaca - 0.00
D73 - 45.88
Disneyluvr - 10.00
dvccruiser76 - 46.67
EDuke98080 - 0.00
happysummer - 34.29
JacksLilWench - 26.67
jillbur - 62.00
Jujubee727 - 32.00
kitchensinkguy - 14.29
liesel - 15.85
luvpoohandcompany - 55.00
mackeysmom - 32.50
Mary.Poppins - 48.50
melmar136 - 46.15
MickeyMagic - 20.48
mommyof2Pirates - 50.67
MoonFaerie - 14.81
my3princes - 28.00
ougrad86 - 35.00
pooh2001 - 29.17
quasar4legs - 39.13
Scraggy - 21.20
shellebelle76 - 40.80
::Snow White:: - 29.21
trinaweena - 27.32
VirataMama4 - 33.58
vitfamily - 47.00
wickeys friend - 0.00



I find everybody on the list an inspiration and everybody who participates in this challenge is an inspiration in and of themselves. Whether you post, lurk or just pm your weight and check results on Tuesdays, you have made a commitment to yourself. And that is the biggest inspiration of all!BY Octoberbride03


----------



## dvccruiser76

*This week's winning team with 17.41% is Team Mickey!!*

*Team Donald weighed-in losing 14.84% for the week!*

Additional stats for the week!!!!

*::Snow White:: won for Team Donald with 1.80% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*

*Congrats to BMC423 who was Mickey's Team winner with 1.60%!*

Team Donald lost 29.7 pounds this week
Team Mickey lost 13.2 pounds this week

*Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 433.2 pounds and Team Mickey's total weight loss to date is 338.8!!!*
Both teams together have lost 772.0 pounds!!!! Amazing! 

Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!

Have an OP week


----------



## ::Snow_White::

my3princes said:


> Good Morning All.  Another sleepless night here.  Not sure why my body insists on waking up at 2:30 AM these days   You'd think 4:45 would be early enough.  since I'm tired already maybe I'll sleep better tonight   I've got a pork roast in the croc pot so dinner should be quick and easy tonight.  I have an eight grade dance planning meeting tonight so anything to make the evening go smoothly is a help.
> 
> Have a Great Day
> 
> Deb



My sleep hassn't been so great either. Woke up at 2:30 AM and couldn't fall back to sleep in what seemed like forever. Luckily it doesn't effect me too awfully bad, but I'm still really tired in the early mornings.

Hope you get more sleep!



donac said:


> Good Monday morning everyone
> 
> Disney planning did not go as well as I planned.  My dsis is making reservations saying if you want to meet for lunch no big deal but the reservations are there.   I may make a couple of suggestions.  and just let it go.
> 
> Off to goto school.  Last full week before the crazy state wide high school testing starts.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Sorry your Disney planning didn't go very well. Our family is the only disney crazy ones and everyone else doesn't understand why we save forever and then spend so much money on a vacation. They just don't get Disney magic.  



D73 said:


> Hello my fellow Donalds!
> 
> I have been away from the boards for nearly a week. It has been a really up and down tie with lots of crazy things happening that have led to emotional stress.
> 
> Biggest of them all was the realization that the "DIVA"ness of the cast that I was working with had only gotten worse and that my co-director and I really had no say in what was going to happen.Basically the president of the club who was a cast member decided she was going to call all the shots and rally others against us.
> 
> So hard as it was,my co-director and I chose to cancel the show. This was a tough decision because I do not like to give up on things like this. We had been preparing our vision and plans since last April, completed casting in December and been in a hellish rehearsal period since January. But it was best to pull the plug before advertising and set construction began.
> 
> Well this shattered me and I watched my resolve and my weight yo-yo through the week as I pulled myself up and fell again, pulled myself up and fell again. Stress can do a lot to my weight. I somehow managed to pull it all together for a 1.2 loss for the week. Don't know where that came from because at about Wednesday the scale was showing a gain of 5 pounds.
> 
> But I am back in full force this week. Put that behind me, found my resolve and drive and have formulated the plan for the week. I am off school for the week and so it is Spring Cleaning time as well as my opportunity to make sure I get to the gym daily even if for a short exercise.
> 
> I have also promised myself that I will come to the boards each day and respond to others as I did in my first weeks as part of the team. I found that really helped me too.
> 
> So I am here. Hurdle jumped, slight bobble but on firm ground.  I wish us all a great week.
> 
> Christopher



 Sorry you had to cancel the whole thing! That stinks! Hope everything starts to turn around.



mikamah said:


> *Christopher*-I'm sorry for all the stress you have been going through, and it was a tough decision, but I am sure you did not take it lightly and did what was best.
> What I was going to post for the qotd on advice will work nicely for you too.
> 
> It was from *Pamela/Pjlla *almost 3 years ago when my mom was diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer, and she said, "you can not always control what is happening in your life, but you can control your reaction to it."  And what is happening is still going to be happening if you eat 2 boxes of cookies and cupcakes, it might feel good going down, but after it will make you feel worse, and though I don't always follow that most wonderful advice, I have thought of it many times when the stress has been high in my life, and I know that I am more aware of how I react to the stress.
> 
> And the second part of who do I go to for support and advice, most often I come here to my bl-dis friends.  So many of you have helped me through some of the toughest times in my life, the passing of my mom, and the grief after that, and when ds had his seizure last fall, are the hardest times i've had and the outpouring of love and support from so many of you who I haven't even met in real life has been truly amazing.
> 
> Well, I guess I'm going to have a good little cry before I go to work.
> 
> And you've been there for the good times too, training for and cheering me on through my training for the Princess half last year.  I feel so blessed to have this group in my life.
> 
> And I say that as I slink my way back into the wagon, yet again, and you all welcome me back in as many times as I need to be here, and I know that I am not alone in this journey, and that as long as I keep trying and keep getting back on track, I am going to be successful, and I am in a much better place than if I were to give up.
> 
> So thank you all, for being here, for the support and inspiration, and for your friendship.
> 
> Hope you all have a simply marvelous monday!!



 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Kayla!!  5.5 miles is nothing to sneeze at!!  AND wow on the calorie burning!! You ROCK!!
> Good Morning DOnalds!
> 
> Who watched the Oscars??  I did! I usually don't watch that stuff since I am really not impressed with "celebrities" and rarely get "starstruck", but i really wanted to see what the curvier stars were wearing.  Octavia looked beautiful but Melissa looked like a hot mess...I mean the dress was soooo unflattering and in a terrible color for her skin...fire THAT stylist pronto!
> 
> Another busy day here with phone calls to colleges and bills to pay online.  I'm excited for spin class tonight and a good nights sleep (I usually have the best sleep on spin nights!!)
> 
> Hope you all make great choices today!
> 
> BRB w/ QOTD...



Thanks!! 

Didn't watch the Oscars. I've stopped watching them, although I do like to watch the Tonys so I'll definitely be tuning into that. I did catch the Cirque performance though. Wow! Blew me away!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> *Monday QOTD: On this day in 2009 Olympic gymnast Shawn Johnson visited Disney's Hollywood Studios.  With the summer Olympics approaching, do you watch and if you do, what is your favorite sport to watch?
> 
> Bonus: Do you get your water in everyday?  For those who struggle, do you have any great ideas to help?*



Don't watch the Olympics too much so don't really know what my favorite sports are. Swimming I guess?

Bonus: I used to get tons of water in but lately I've been slacking. I hate drinking water from a refillable bottle unless I'm working out, the ice melts and bleh. I usually drink the most when I'm surfing DIS, I'll sit my disney tumbler in front of me and sip through the straw. I can chug 4 cups without even thinking about it!



cclovesdis said:


> Morning!
> 
> Pamper Week, Monday 2/27: Read anything you find relaxing. A book, a magazine, etc.



I'm reading the original Tarzan on my kindle (it is free!). It's kind of bloody so not really relaxing but very good and extremely interesting!



pjlla said:


> **************
> Morning friends!!
> 
> Well..... at least the basics got done for DS's sleepover tonight.  DS's room did NOT get picked up....nor did the Lego room.  And he hasn't moved the Wii to the playroom yet.... but I'm not stressing about that stuff.
> 
> We are leaving at 12:45 to pick up his friend and we will go to the new comic book store, then bowling and then to see Star Wars in 3-D at either 3:20 or 4:10.... depending on how long we bowl.  Then home for pizza (frozen from Costco for the boys, homemade low fat & low carb for DH and myself) and birthday cake (okay.....there is NO SUCH THING as low fat-low carb birthday cake!!).  Then the boys will play Wii until they crash.
> 
> Tomorrow we will head out after breakfast for laser tag and then lunch at Pizza Hut for the boys, before bringing BF home.  They will see each other again on Thurday when they go skiing/snowboarding together, so no sense in too much together time tomorrow!
> 
> Heard from DD again last night and this morning.  They are off for a long bus ride to another location today and will be going to the beach.  She's not sure if she will have wi-fi at this new location.... but considering we didn't expect to hear from her AT ALL, we've been pleasantly surprised at how much contact we've had!  So if we don't hear again for a few days, we're okay.  Just makes my Momma-heart happy that she is having such an amazing time!  They went to a frog zoo/museum yesterday!
> 
> I have one hour to get showered and dressed, make lunch for us, and then head out!  Guess I need to say goodbye!
> 
> TTYL......................P



Wow, that sounds like a whole lotta fun! Frog zoo/museum? Interesting!



pooh2001 said:


> I am stuck at 157 pounds and DH still has not cleared his boxes off my treadmill.
> I am just doing floor exercises.
> 
> More special K bars for me and lots of fiber for my diet.
> More water too.
> 
> Team Donald - sorry for nor more weight loss this week.
> pooh2001



Sorry you are stuck. Hope everything turns around! 



dvccruiser76 said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 8 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 0.73% - klmrph
> #9 - 0.74% - D73
> #8 - 0.81% - buzz5985
> #7 - 0.87% - ChelleyB
> #6 - 1.17% - VirataMama4
> #5 - 1.27% - #1hoosierfan
> #4 - 1.34% - Mary.Poppins
> #3 - 1.69% - quasar4legs
> #2 - 1.71% - trinaweena *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 8 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 1.80% - ::Snow White:: *
> 
> Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.
> 
> Have a healthy day!
> *Congratulations ::Snow White::!!! *
> 
> What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week! :
> 
> This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version
> 
> Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!



Wow! Way to go Team Donald!

Oh goodness!!  I can't believe I'm the biggest loser this week, thank you! Here's to another healthy week of losing!!



dvccruiser76 said:


> *This week's winning team with 17.41% is Team Mickey!!*
> 
> *Team Donald weighed-in losing 14.84% for the week!*
> 
> Additional stats for the week!!!!
> 
> *::Snow White:: won for Team Donald with 1.80% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*
> 
> *Congrats to BMC423 who was Mickey's Team winner with 1.60%!*
> 
> Team Donald lost 29.7 pounds this week
> Team Mickey lost 13.2 pounds this week
> 
> *Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 433.2 pounds and Team Mickey's total weight loss to date is 338.8!!!*
> Both teams together have lost 772.0 pounds!!!! Amazing!
> 
> Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!
> 
> Have an OP week



AWESOME job team Donald and Mickey!!

----
Hope you all are having a wonderful day! Today was nice. Hit my calories about right on and was watching some more biggest loser. Today was suppose to be my off day but as I was watching TV I just felt really jittery so I threw on a tank top and started lifting some weights while watching tv. That show is too motivating!

Ended up having another MS trkey sandwich with mixed green beans, peppers, and carrots. Wow, it was only about 350 calories and sooo much food.

Was looking in the mirror today and I can really tell the difference! I'm so happy with how great I've been doing. I'm actually excited for weigh-ins! Lol!

Have a wonderful night!

ETA: Just wanted to add a quick thank you to everyone who gave well wishes for my honor society application; I just got a call that I got in!


----------



## araes2102

Well team i have been MIA for about 3 weeks  It has been a difficult 3 weeks too. I feel like I have just about ruined my chances to reach any kind of goal for this challenge, but I decided to come back here anyway. I am so used to just giving up when I feel overwhelmed and I hate that about myself. I am trying to get back on board but some of the issues that have come up here at home are real road blockers for me. One of the major things is financial stress (I know we all know what that is like), and it looks like we will not be going to Disney this summer after all  This has been really hard to swallow and really put a damper on my weight loss efforts. I know it shouldn't, I know that, but that trip was definitely a motivator for me. Plus, this was suppossed to be our first trip so I am totally bummed. I know I can save up a little at a time and maybe we can go next year, but still, to wait another whole year!  I don't know if I can! Anyway, enough crying over here, I just wanted to say hi! And I'm still here!


----------



## amykathleen2005

OMG, getting so frustrated that for like the past month my weight has not budged! Ah! I am eating about 1,400 calories (between 1,200-1,500) everyday and no movement on the scale. I suppose I can console myself that my "waist" at my belly button is now 36in and my natural waist is at 32in!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

pooh2001 said:


> I am stuck at 157 pounds and DH still has not cleared his boxes off my treadmill.
> I am just doing floor exercises.
> 
> More special K bars for me and lots of fiber for my diet.
> More water too.
> 
> Team Donald - sorry for nor more weight loss this week.
> pooh2001


I hope you can get those boxes away so you can use the TM 



my3princes said:


> Does reading the DIS count?


ABSOLUTELY!!! 



dvccruiser76 said:


> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 8 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 0.73% - klmrph
> #9 - 0.74% - D73
> #8 - 0.81% - buzz5985
> #7 - 0.87% - ChelleyB
> #6 - 1.17% - VirataMama4
> #5 - 1.27% - #1hoosierfan
> #4 - 1.34% - Mary.Poppins
> #3 - 1.69% - quasar4legs
> #2 - 1.71% - trinaweena *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 8 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 1.80% - ::Snow White:: *
> 
> Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.
> 
> Have a healthy day!
> *Congratulations ::Snow White::!!! *


Way to go losers!!! KAYLA!!! Look at you!!! YAY!!



dvccruiser76 said:


> *This week's winning team with 17.41% is Team Mickey!!*
> 
> *Team Donald weighed-in losing 14.84% for the week!*
> 
> Additional stats for the week!!!!
> 
> *::Snow White:: won for Team Donald with 1.80% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*
> 
> *Congrats to BMC423 who was Mickey's Team winner with 1.60%!*
> 
> Team Donald lost 29.7 pounds this week
> Team Mickey lost 13.2 pounds this week
> 
> *Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 433.2 pounds and Team Mickey's total weight loss to date is 338.8!!!*
> Both teams together have lost 772.0 pounds!!!! Amazing!
> 
> Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!
> 
> Have an OP week


Great job Donalds!!!



::Snow_White:: said:


> Hope you all are having a wonderful day! Today was nice. Hit my calories about right on and was watching some more biggest loser. Today was suppose to be my off day but as I was watching TV I just felt really jittery so I threw on a tank top and started lifting some weights while watching tv. That show is too motivating!
> 
> Ended up having another MS trkey sandwich with mixed green beans, peppers, and carrots. Wow, it was only about 350 calories and sooo much food.
> 
> Was looking in the mirror today and I can really tell the difference! I'm so happy with how great I've been doing. I'm actually excited for weigh-ins! Lol!
> 
> Have a wonderful night!
> 
> ETA: Just wanted to add a quick thank you to everyone who gave well wishes for my honor society application; I just got a call that I got in!


What a banner week for you!!! Keep up the great work!!



araes2102 said:


> Well team i have been MIA for about 3 weeks  It has been a difficult 3 weeks too. I feel like I have just about ruined my chances to reach any kind of goal for this challenge, but I decided to come back here anyway. I am so used to just giving up when I feel overwhelmed and I hate that about myself. I am trying to get back on board but some of the issues that have come up here at home are real road blockers for me. One of the major things is financial stress (I know we all know what that is like), and it looks like we will not be going to Disney this summer after all  This has been really hard to swallow and really put a damper on my weight loss efforts. I know it shouldn't, I know that, but that trip was definitely a motivator for me. Plus, this was suppossed to be our first trip so I am totally bummed. I know I can save up a little at a time and maybe we can go next year, but still, to wait another whole year!  I don't know if I can! Anyway, enough crying over here, I just wanted to say hi! And I'm still here!


Amanda!!  We have missed you   I'm so sorry that your trip is not happening this year.  Trust me, you want to go next year when the Fantasyland expansion is done! Many of the rides are being refurbed this year so many closures... next year sounds so much better!  I'm saving up for next spring...I just hope the new Mine coaster is finished.  Hang in there!!



amykathleen2005 said:


> OMG, getting so frustrated that for like the past month my weight has not budged! Ah! I am eating about 1,400 calories (between 1,200-1,500) everyday and no movement on the scale. I suppose I can console myself that my "waist" at my belly button is now 36in and my natural waist is at 32in!


Nice!!  While pounds may not be coming off, you are certainly changing your body!  That's awesome!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sweet dreams my friends!!


----------



## belledreamer

amykathleen2005 said:


> OMG, getting so frustrated that for like the past month my weight has not budged! Ah! I am eating about 1,400 calories (between 1,200-1,500) everyday and no movement on the scale. I suppose I can console myself that my "waist" at my belly button is now 36in and my natural waist is at 32in!



I totally know how you're feeling.   I would do anything at this point to see a loss on the scale this week...  It's been the same with me too; eating between 1,200 - 1,500 calories, getting plenty of water and no change on the scale...

Well at least we can both take satisfaction that inches are coming off!  Let's keep it up!  It'll come off soon if we keep working at it!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

pooh2001 said:


> I am stuck at 157 pounds and DH still has not cleared his boxes off my treadmill.
> I am just doing floor exercises.
> 
> More special K bars for me and lots of fiber for my diet.
> More water too.
> 
> Team Donald - sorry for nor more weight loss this week.
> pooh2001



Hey you did better for the team than me -I gained 2 lbs-not even sure why because I didnt feel like I had a "bad" week tho I knew it could have been better in places



araes2102 said:


> Well team i have been MIA for about 3 weeks  It has been a difficult 3 weeks too. I feel like I have just about ruined my chances to reach any kind of goal for this challenge, but I decided to come back here anyway. I am so used to just giving up when I feel overwhelmed and I hate that about myself. I am trying to get back on board but some of the issues that have come up here at home are real road blockers for me. One of the major things is financial stress (I know we all know what that is like), and it looks like we will not be going to Disney this summer after all  This has been really hard to swallow and really put a damper on my weight loss efforts. I know it shouldn't, I know that, but that trip was definitely a motivator for me. Plus, this was suppossed to be our first trip so I am totally bummed. I know I can save up a little at a time and maybe we can go next year, but still, to wait another whole year!  I don't know if I can! Anyway, enough crying over here, I just wanted to say hi! And I'm still here!



Glad you came back and I'm sorry you had to cancel your trip Just think how much better you're going to look in those holiday snaps a year from nowDont give up! I havent been doing good lately and normally I would give up but not this time!! We can do it together



amykathleen2005 said:


> OMG, getting so frustrated that for like the past month my weight has not budged! Ah! I am eating about 1,400 calories (between 1,200-1,500) everyday and no movement on the scale. I suppose I can console myself that my "waist" at my belly button is now 36in and my natural waist is at 32in!



You're doing great-remember muscle weighs more than fat so if you're shaping up (and you definitely are) that might be why your scale isnt shifting


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Just wondering if any of you ladies that are peri/post menopausal know could hormonal imbalances be the reason I'm gaining weight (not over-eating and havent really changed what I'm doing from the start of this challenge when I did great). I weighed myself today and I was another 2 lbs up and I feel like I'm just watching all my hard work slip away
Now like I said in my last post I'm not giving up this time but I was wondering if you have any ideas? Dont really want to go down the route of HRT although the number of hot flushs and night sweats I been having recently is making me reconsider than decision! Possibly going to look into natural alternatives?
Hate seeing my tummy "grow" again in front of my eyes


----------



## D73

mikamah said:


> *Christopher*-I'm sorry for all the stress you have been going through, and it was a tough decision, but I am sure you did not take it lightly and did what was best.
> What I was going to post for the qotd on advice will work nicely for you too.
> 
> It was from *Pamela/Pjlla *almost 3 years ago when my mom was diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer, and she said, "you can not always control what is happening in your life, but you can control your reaction to it."  And what is happening is still going to be happening if you eat 2 boxes of cookies and cupcakes, it might feel good going down, but after it will make you feel worse, and though I don't always follow that most wonderful advice, I have thought of it many times when the stress has been high in my life, and I know that I am more aware of how I react to the stress.
> 
> And the second part of who do I go to for support and advice, most often I come here to my bl-dis friends.  So many of you have helped me through some of the toughest times in my life, the passing of my mom, and the grief after that, and when ds had his seizure last fall, are the hardest times i've had and the outpouring of love and support from so many of you who I haven't even met in real life has been truly amazing.
> 
> Well, I guess I'm going to have a good little cry before I go to work.
> 
> And you've been there for the good times too, training for and cheering me on through my training for the Princess half last year.  I feel so blessed to have this group in my life.
> 
> And I say that as I slink my way back into the wagon, yet again, and you all welcome me back in as many times as I need to be here, and I know that I am not alone in this journey, and that as long as I keep trying and keep getting back on track, I am going to be successful, and I am in a much better place than if I were to give up.
> 
> So thank you all, for being here, for the support and inspiration, and for your friendship.
> 
> Hope you all have a simply marvelous monday!!




Thanks to you and everyone else for the kind words and warm welcome back. It is so nice to have a place where others understand how a derailment can happen and be supportive in getting back on track rather than being judgmental. It helps to make the re-commitment. THANKS TO YOU ALL!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> *Monday QOTD: On this day in 2009 Olympic gymnast Shawn Johnson visited Disney's Hollywood Studios.  With the summer Olympics approaching, do you watch and if you do, what is your favorite sport to watch?
> 
> Bonus: Do you get your water in everyday?  For those who struggle, do you have any great ideas to help?*



I love the Olympics! I am an avid watcher and after Disney is probably my number two trivia interest.  I am surrounded by the Olympics all the time too now that I live in Lausanne. This is where the IOC (International Olympic Committee) is based. So we are the official Olympic City. We have a really great museum too. A definite must visit for your bucket list if you are an Olympic Fan.

I think my interest was sparked with the 1984 Summer Olympics in Los Angeles. I remember very clearly all the advertising and watching the games. That was also the year that Mary Lou Retton was the gymnastic superstar and since she is from West Virginia, as I am, there was a lot of pride and hype.

I was really fortunate to get to go the the Closing Ceremony of the 2006 Winter Olympics in Torino, Italy. Really really cool. I will be in London this summer during the Olympics, though I have not secured tickets to any events. Tickets are not alway easy to come by and often are REALLY EXPENSIVE. But being in the city during the games, there is an awesome international spirit that pervades the entire city.

I have no trouble getting my water in each day. I often actually drink 2 or 3 times the expected amount.....average 3 to 5 liters a day. I got into the habit long ago and have gotten used to the frequent trips to the loo.

I recommend that you get a refillable water bottle and then place a series of rubber bands on it, one for each time you need to empty the bottle to reach your water goal for the day. Each time you empty the bottle, remove one of the rubber bands and place it around your wrist. You then have a visual reminder of your progress both on your bottle and on your person.



pjlla said:


> **************
> Morning friends!!
> 
> Living room dusted and vacuumed and picked up..... check!
> 
> Dining room dusted and vacuumed and picked up...... check!
> 
> Downstairs bathroom cleaned and swept.......check!
> 
> Kitchen cleaned, wiped, and floor mopped.......check!
> 
> Mudroom picked up and vacuumed...........check!
> 
> Garage entry straightened and swept.....check!
> 
> Stairs and upstairs hall vacuumed.........check!



Ahhh inspirational.........I need to get stuck into my house work too. I am slow about it for some reason.



pooh2001 said:


> I am stuck at 157 pounds and DH still has not cleared his boxes off my treadmill.
> I am just doing floor exercises.
> 
> More special K bars for me and lots of fiber for my diet.
> More water too.
> 
> Team Donald - sorry for nor more weight loss this week.
> pooh2001



Based on the program that I am following, you might want to try a day or two of pure protein to help wake your body up and jar it into action. Sometimes the body gets complacent and used to what you are doing and needs a shake to push it through. Just something to consider.



dvccruiser76 said:


> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 8?
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 8 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 0.73% - klmrph
> #9 - 0.74% - D73
> #8 - 0.81% - buzz5985
> #7 - 0.87% - ChelleyB
> #6 - 1.17% - VirataMama4
> #5 - 1.27% - #1hoosierfan
> #4 - 1.34% - Mary.Poppins
> #3 - 1.69% - quasar4legs
> #2 - 1.71% - trinaweena *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 8 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 1.80% - ::Snow White:: *




Congratulations to all that have made the list. Another great week for the Donalds. Especially ::Snow_White::  WAY TO GO!

I was especially surprised to see my name there. It was only after seeing it there that I realized my actually weight loss for last week was 2.2 pounds not the 1.2 that I had thought and reported yesterday. I guess I was so stressed and had expected  a gain that I did my math wrong. Seeing the figure there I rechecked and found my computing error. 



::Snow_White:: said:


> ETA: Just wanted to add a quick thank you to everyone who gave well wishes for my honor society application; I just got a call that I got in!



Wow you have lots to celebrate!  BL and Honor Society!!   We are all dancing for you!!! CONGRATULATIONS



araes2102 said:


> Well team i have been MIA for about 3 weeks  It has been a difficult 3 weeks too. I feel like I have just about ruined my chances to reach any kind of goal for this challenge, but I decided to come back here anyway. I am so used to just giving up when I feel overwhelmed and I hate that about myself. I am trying to get back on board but some of the issues that have come up here at home are real road blockers for me. One of the major things is financial stress (I know we all know what that is like), and it looks like we will not be going to Disney this summer after all  This has been really hard to swallow and really put a damper on my weight loss efforts. I know it shouldn't, I know that, but that trip was definitely a motivator for me. Plus, this was suppossed to be our first trip so I am totally bummed. I know I can save up a little at a time and maybe we can go next year, but still, to wait another whole year!  I don't know if I can! Anyway, enough crying over here, I just wanted to say hi! And I'm still here!



I understand the frustration and just found my way back to the team after being away and not fully on my program either. It is amazing how helpful just checking in and posting even a short message leads to an outpouring of support. Welcome back and well done on coming back. Goals can be adjusted and reworked so don't give up.

I know it is also disappointing to have to postpone your trip. But if that does happen, it will make the visit all that more special when you do get to go. And we are here to support you through your goals to look and feel as good as you really want to for that first visit! You can do it!!



amykathleen2005 said:


> OMG, getting so frustrated that for like the past month my weight has not budged! Ah! I am eating about 1,400 calories (between 1,200-1,500) everyday and no movement on the scale. I suppose I can console myself that my "waist" at my belly button is now 36in and my natural waist is at 32in!



AND



belledreamer said:


> I totally know how you're feeling.   I would do anything at this point to see a loss on the scale this week...  It's been the same with me too; eating between 1,200 - 1,500 calories, getting plenty of water and no change on the scale...
> 
> Well at least we can both take satisfaction that inches are coming off!  Let's keep it up!  It'll come off soon if we keep working at it!



We all hit those points. I agree they can frustrating. But you are in the right frame of mind.....finding the non scale victories is just as important. I remind myself how much more energy I have now that I am eating better and drinking all my water. I see the changes in my clothing too (all of a sudden I am in fashion with my jeans slouching below my bum....is still don't understand why boys do this on purpose). Just keep on and once your body adjusts , it will push through again.

°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
Well Tuesday has arrived and I am pleased to say that I made it through Monday rather successfully. I managed to eat my calories and get to the gym. I started reading on my iPad while doing the elliptical machine. Wow, I get through the exercise easier when I am reading....hmmm, how come it has taken me this long to discover that?

Thanks again to you all for the support as I push past the disappointment of the cancelation of the show and recommit to this journey. You all are wonderful. I have made a promise to myself and to you that I will see my way to my goal.

Have a great day DONALDS!!!

Christopher


----------



## donac

GOod Tuesday morning everyone. 

Congrats to the Team Donald on the loss this week.  Especially SnowWhite  for being on top and getting into the honor society.  Quiet a day for you.

luvpoohandcompany  The years I was going through menopause I didn't lose any weight.  It was when I was coming out of it the I was able to.  I was able to maintain my weight which is what you have to try to do.   It is very hard.  I worked very hard just to maintain back then.

araes2102 I am sorry you are not going this summer.  I am sorry you are frustrated.  I haven't been on vacation for the last 3 years so I know what it is like.

belledreamer pooh2001 and amykathleen2005  Keep on working.  I have been stuck that last few weeks and this week I was a pound down.  Just keep at it.  DOn't let it get to you.  



Had a busy afternoon yesterday.  I went to make chili  and there was no chili powder.  I had to get to the post office so I got some and was able to save dinner.  Got some things done for the costumes for the local high school. and made it home at 9 last night.  I don't have to go over there tonight but I do tomorrow night.  We have to look at all the costumes to make sure that we have something for everyone and start to finish the decorating and the extra touches. 

Off to get dressed.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

D73 said:


> Thanks to you and everyone else for the kind words and warm welcome back. It is so nice to have a place where others understand how a derailment can happen and be supportive in getting back on track rather than being judgmental. It helps to make the re-commitment. THANKS TO YOU ALL!
> 
> 
> Glad to see you back again and good for you on not giving up your goals
> I love the Olympics! I am an avid watcher and after Disney is probably my number two trivia interest.  I am surrounded by the Olympics all the time too now that I live in Lausanne. This is where the IOC (International Olympic Committee) is based. So we are the official Olympic City. We have a really great museum too. A definite must visit for your bucket list if you are an Olympic Fan.
> 
> I think my interest was sparked with the 1984 Summer Olympics in Los Angeles. I remember very clearly all the advertising and watching the games. That was also the year that Mary Lou Retton was the gymnastic superstar and since she is from West Virginia, as I am, there was a lot of pride and hype.
> 
> I was really fortunate to get to go the the Closing Ceremony of the 2006 Winter Olympics in Torino, Italy. Really really cool. I will be in London this summer during the Olympics, though I have not secured tickets to any events. Tickets are not alway easy to come by and often are REALLY EXPENSIVE. But being in the city during the games, there is an awesome international spirit that pervades the entire city.
> 
> I have no trouble getting my water in each day. I often actually drink 2 or 3 times the expected amount.....average 3 to 5 liters a day. I got into the habit long ago and have gotten used to the frequent trips to the loo.
> 
> I recommend that you get a refillable water bottle and then place a series of rubber bands on it, one for each time you need to empty the bottle to reach your water goal for the day. Each time you empty the bottle, remove one of the rubber bands and place it around your wrist. You then have a visual reminder of your progress both on your bottle and on your person.
> Sounds like a great way to keep on track!
> 
> 
> Ahhh inspirational.........I need to get stuck into my house work too. I am slow about it for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the program that I am following, you might want to try a day or two of pure protein to help wake your body up and jar it into action. Sometimes the body gets complacent and used to what you are doing and needs a shake to push it through. Just something to consider.
> 
> I might give this a go and se if it works for me too.
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all that have made the list. Another great week for the Donalds. Especially ::Snow_White::  WAY TO GO!
> 
> I was especially surprised to see my name there. It was only after seeing it there that I realized my actually weight loss for last week was 2.2 pounds not the 1.2 that I had thought and reported yesterday. I guess I was so stressed and had expected  a gain that I did my math wrong. Seeing the figure there I rechecked and found my computing error.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you have lots to celebrate!  BL and Honor Society!!   We are all dancing for you!!! CONGRATULATIONS
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the frustration and just found my way back to the team after being away and not fully on my program either. It is amazing how helpful just checking in and posting even a short message leads to an outpouring of support. Welcome back and well done on coming back. Goals can be adjusted and reworked so don't give up.
> 
> I know it is also disappointing to have to postpone your trip. But if that does happen, it will make the visit all that more special when you do get to go. And we are here to support you through your goals to look and feel as good as you really want to for that first visit! You can do it!!
> 
> 
> 
> AND
> 
> 
> 
> We all hit those points. I agree they can frustrating. But you are in the right frame of mind.....finding the non scale victories is just as important. I remind myself how much more energy I have now that I am eating better and drinking all my water. I see the changes in my clothing too (all of a sudden I am in fashion with my jeans slouching below my bum....is still don't understand why boys do this on purpose). Just keep on and once your body adjusts , it will push through again.
> 
> °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
> Well Tuesday has arrived and I am pleased to say that I made it through Monday rather successfully. I managed to eat my calories and get to the gym. I started reading on my iPad while doing the elliptical machine. Wow, I get through the exercise easier when I am reading....hmmm, how come it has taken me this long to discover that?
> 
> Thanks again to you all for the support as I push past the disappointment of the cancelation of the show and recommit to this journey. You all are wonderful. I have made a promise to myself and to you that I will see my way to my goal.
> Good for you
> Have a great day DONALDS!!!
> 
> Christopher





donac said:


> GOod Tuesday morning everyone.
> 
> Congrats to the Team Donald on the loss this week.  Especially SnowWhite  for being on top and getting into the honor society.  Quiet a day for you.
> 
> luvpoohandcompany  The years I was going through menopause I didn't lose any weight.  It was when I was coming out of it the I was able to.  I was able to maintain my weight which is what you have to try to do.   It is very hard.  I worked very hard just to maintain back then.
> Thanks for the advice. Do you mind me asking how long you maintained for before you were able to lose again? Figure I'm going to walk an extra 20 mins a night on top of my usual exercise and see if it shifts some lbs!
> araes2102 I am sorry you are not going this summer.  I am sorry you are frustrated.  I haven't been on vacation for the last 3 years so I know what it is like.
> 
> belledreamer pooh2001 and amykathleen2005  Keep on working.  I have been stuck that last few weeks and this week I was a pound down.  Just keep at it.  DOn't let it get to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Had a busy afternoon yesterday.  I went to make chili  and there was no chili powder.  I had to get to the post office so I got some and was able to save dinner.  Got some things done for the costumes for the local high school. and made it home at 9 last night.  I don't have to go over there tonight but I do tomorrow night.  We have to look at all the costumes to make sure that we have something for everyone and start to finish the decorating and the extra touches.
> 
> Off to get dressed.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Sounds like you're well organised. Good luck with the show


----------



## lisah0711

Just popping over to say "Hi!" to all the *TEAM DONALD* folks!   And congratulations to the super stars and biggest loser!  

I thought I would also share this post about the old muscle vs. fat thing.  

Muscle doesn't weight more than fat -- a pound equals a pound -- but it has much less volume.






This comes from a website called onemorebite.com and here is a link to the whole article if you are interested  http://www.onemorebite-weightloss.com/muscle-to-fat.html

This is a post that we share pretty much at least once during every challenge and it seemed like a good time to do that.  

Have a great week all!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

lisah0711 said:


> Just popping over to say "Hi!" to all the *TEAM DONALD* folks!   And congratulations to the super stars and biggest loser!
> 
> I thought I would also share this post about the old muscle vs. fat thing.
> 
> Muscle doesn't weight more than fat -- a pound equals a pound -- but it has much less volume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This comes from a website called onemorebite.com and here is a link to the whole article if you are interested  http://www.onemorebite-weightloss.com/muscle-to-fat.html
> 
> This is a post that we share pretty much at least once during every challenge and it seemed like a good time to do that.
> 
> Have a great week all!



Yip that was me making mistakes obviously 1lb=1lb I meant to say what you said Gross fat photo-glad to be carrying less of it around


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

luvpoohandcompany said:


> Just wondering if any of you ladies that are peri/post menopausal know could hormonal imbalances be the reason I'm gaining weight (not over-eating and havent really changed what I'm doing from the start of this challenge when I did great). I weighed myself today and I was another 2 lbs up and I feel like I'm just watching all my hard work slip away
> Now like I said in my last post I'm not giving up this time but I was wondering if you have any ideas? Dont really want to go down the route of HRT although the number of hot flushs and night sweats I been having recently is making me reconsider than decision! Possibly going to look into natural alternatives?
> Hate seeing my tummy "grow" again in front of my eyes


While I can't speak from personal experience, my mom was just beginning menopause and was diagnosed with uterine cancer.  She was having difficulty with weight but after the hysterectomy she found it easier to level things out. She has found a nice routine which balances cardio with strength training.  She was also pre-osteo and with the strength training she has completely reversed it   I hope you find some answers soon 



D73 said:


> Thanks to you and everyone else for the kind words and warm welcome back. It is so nice to have a place where others understand how a derailment can happen and be supportive in getting back on track rather than being judgmental. It helps to make the re-commitment. THANKS TO YOU ALL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no trouble getting my water in each day. I often actually drink 2 or 3 times the expected amount.....average 3 to 5 liters a day. I got into the habit long ago and have gotten used to the frequent trips to the loo.
> 
> I recommend that you get a refillable water bottle and then place a series of rubber bands on it, one for each time you need to empty the bottle to reach your water goal for the day. Each time you empty the bottle, remove one of the rubber bands and place it around your wrist. You then have a visual reminder of your progress both on your bottle and on your person.
> LOVE this!!! Although strangly enough I have this fear of rubber bands....maybe I can try something with paperclips or another office supply...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was especially surprised to see my name there. It was only after seeing it there that I realized my actually weight loss for last week was 2.2 pounds not the 1.2 that I had thought and reported yesterday. I guess I was so stressed and had expected  a gain that I did my math wrong. Seeing the figure there I rechecked and found my computing error.
> You may not have been on the boards but you were still working your program!!!  Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
> Well Tuesday has arrived and I am pleased to say that I made it through Monday rather successfully. I managed to eat my calories and get to the gym. I started reading on my iPad while doing the elliptical machine. Wow, I get through the exercise easier when I am reading....hmmm, how come it has taken me this long to discover that?
> 
> Thanks again to you all for the support as I push past the disappointment of the cancelation of the show and recommit to this journey. You all are wonderful. I have made a promise to myself and to you that I will see my way to my goal.
> 
> Have a great day DONALDS!!!
> 
> Christopher



Hang in there!!  I'm so glad you found your way back here and that you have such an amazing attitude! 



donac said:


> GOod Tuesday morning everyone.
> 
> Congrats to the Team Donald on the loss this week.  Especially SnowWhite  for being on top and getting into the honor society.  Quiet a day for you.
> 
> luvpoohandcompany  The years I was going through menopause I didn't lose any weight.  It was when I was coming out of it the I was able to.  I was able to maintain my weight which is what you have to try to do.   It is very hard.  I worked very hard just to maintain back then.
> 
> araes2102 I am sorry you are not going this summer.  I am sorry you are frustrated.  I haven't been on vacation for the last 3 years so I know what it is like.
> 
> belledreamer pooh2001 and amykathleen2005  Keep on working.  I have been stuck that last few weeks and this week I was a pound down.  Just keep at it.  DOn't let it get to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Had a busy afternoon yesterday.  I went to make chili  and there was no chili powder.  I had to get to the post office so I got some and was able to save dinner.  Got some things done for the costumes for the local high school. and made it home at 9 last night.  I don't have to go over there tonight but I do tomorrow night.  We have to look at all the costumes to make sure that we have something for everyone and start to finish the decorating and the extra touches.
> 
> Off to get dressed.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


Good luck with the costumes Dona!!



lisah0711 said:


> Just popping over to say "Hi!" to all the *TEAM DONALD* folks!   And congratulations to the super stars and biggest loser!
> 
> I thought I would also share this post about the old muscle vs. fat thing.
> 
> Muscle doesn't weight more than fat -- a pound equals a pound -- but it has much less volume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This comes from a website called onemorebite.com and here is a link to the whole article if you are interested  http://www.onemorebite-weightloss.com/muscle-to-fat.html
> 
> This is a post that we share pretty much at least once during every challenge and it seemed like a good time to do that.
> 
> Have a great week all!


Thank you Lisa!! Oh yuck...that yellow stuff is what I have in my body...ewwwww!!  Just more motivation to make it go away!! 

~~~~~~~~~~~~
Another busy busy day here!  More phone calls and a trip to the dentist for my 6 month cleaning...yes, I need to floss more 

I made skinnytaste stuffed peppers last night...YUM!  They were quick and easy and only 30 minutes in the oven!  It tasted so good after a grueling 50 minutes in spin class.  I'm working on water today...yet right now I need a cup of coffee...

I slept so well last night and really could have gone another hour this morning but gosh darn it work got in the way..lol!

Make great choices today Donalds!

BRB with the QOTD!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> While I can't speak from personal experience, my mom was just beginning menopause and was diagnosed with uterine cancer.  She was having difficulty with weight but after the hysterectomy she found it easier to level things out. She has found a nice routine which balances cardio with strength training.  She was also pre-osteo and with the strength training she has completely reversed it   I hope you find some answers soon
> 
> 
> BRB with the QOTD!



Thanks Karen. I'm not even sure menopause has "officially" started yet?! Last time I was at drs he did blood work and said the results showed it was "imminent" That was a few months back and I'm experiencing the joy of hot flushs, night sweats and less than regular visits from TOM. Add in the unexpected weight-gain and it makes me think I'm menopausal! Hopefully scales are kinder this friday but I doubt it going by how I feel!


----------



## pjlla

donac said:


> I am so sorry for you.  All that planning and you had to pull the plug.  I have been involved with the local high school's theater program for 12 years.  Our biggest DIVA was the director.  He was not hired back 2 years ago and I don't miss the drama.
> 
> Have a great week off.  Be especially nice to yourself.  You deserve it.
> 
> I got into watching the horses do Dressage.  I had a student who was into it and got to see it at the LA Olympics.  I do like to watch the opening and closing ceremonies.  They have gotten so theatrical.
> 
> My neice will be in London the first two days of the Olympics and will be seeing badmitton before she comes home.
> 
> I have been pretty bad about my water later.  I have a water bottle that I carry all the time.




I was thinking that if anyone could sympathize with theater drama it would be you!



pooh2001 said:


> I am stuck at 157 pounds and DH still has not cleared his boxes off my treadmill.
> I am just doing floor exercises.
> 
> More special K bars for me and lots of fiber for my diet.
> More water too.
> 
> Team Donald - sorry for nor more weight loss this week.
> pooh2001



First of all...here's some tough love.  Stop using DH's boxes for an excuse. Move the boxes yourself! Consider it part of your workout.   And ditch the Special K bars...they aren't real food! They are okay for an occasional sweet treat, but that's it.  Up the fruit and veggies....watch the carbs...especially white carbs.  Increase the lean protein. Be sure you are well hydrated.

Be sure you are getting a good sweaty workout, 30 min.minimum, 4-5 days per week...cardio and weights.

And no apologies! We all have good weeks and bad weeks, but we are here together, no matter what!  



my3princes said:


> Sorry you were up too.  I find that planning a few meals together is okay, but it is best not to overdue it on the extended family  bonding.  We are doing the Hawaii trip with my parents and brother's family.  While we will be staying in the same resorts and on the same ship we have decided that we might do excursions together, but only if it is something that we all want to do otherwise each family is on their own.
> 
> I'm so sorry that you had to cancel the production, I'm sure you have blood, sweat and tears into it even though it was in the earlier stages
> 
> We watch diving, swimming and gymnastics on a regular basis.
> 
> Does reading the DIS count?



I hope it counts, since that is the majority of my reading!



dvccruiser76 said:


> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> First some stats
> 
> MAINTAINERS:
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 1
> Congratulations Rose&Mike!!!
> 
> LOSERS:
> Current Participants-------------51!
> not reporting in for 1 week-----5
> not reporting in for 2 weeks----6
> not reporting in for 3 weeks----5
> Excused--------------------------2
> weigh ins-------------------------33
> gains-----------------------------4
> maintains------------------------6
> losses----------------------------23
> new or returning members ----0
> 
> 
> Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 8!
> This weeks group loss = 29.7 pounds!
> Average percentage of weight lost 0.45 %
> Total group weight loss so far 433.2 pounds!
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> Retention Rate (compared to the 72 participants we had sign up for our start week on January 1st)
> 50% (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!
> 
> 
> Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)
> 
> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 8?
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 8 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 0.73% - klmrph
> #9 - 0.74% - D73
> #8 - 0.81% - buzz5985
> #7 - 0.87% - ChelleyB
> #6 - 1.17% - VirataMama4
> #5 - 1.27% - #1hoosierfan
> #4 - 1.34% - Mary.Poppins
> #3 - 1.69% - quasar4legs
> #2 - 1.71% - trinaweena *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 8 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 1.80% - ::Snow White:: *
> 
> Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.
> 
> Have a healthy day!
> *Congratulations ::Snow White::!!! *
> 
> What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week! :
> 
> This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or use this
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
> followed by
> 
> or we have a medium version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or use this
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
> followed by
> 
> and we have a small version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or use
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
> followed by
> 
> 
> Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!



Huge congrats to everyone on the list!



::Snow_White:: said:


> My sleep hassn't been so great either. Woke up at 2:30 AM and couldn't fall back to sleep in what seemed like forever. Luckily it doesn't effect me too awfully bad, but I'm still really tired in the early mornings.
> 
> Hope you get more sleep!
> 
> Sorry your Disney planning didn't go very well. Our family is the only disney crazy ones and everyone else doesn't understand why we save forever and then spend so much money on a vacation. They just don't get Disney magic.
> Sorry you had to cancel the whole thing! That stinks! Hope everything starts to turn around.
> 
> Didn't watch the Oscars. I've stopped watching them, although I do like to watch the Tonys so I'll definitely be tuning into that. I did catch the Cirque performance though. Wow! Blew me away!
> 
> 
> Don't watch the Olympics too much so don't really know what my favorite sports are. Swimming I guess?
> 
> Bonus: I used to get tons of water in but lately I've been slacking. I hate drinking water from a refillable bottle unless I'm working out, the ice melts and bleh. I usually drink the most when I'm surfing DIS, I'll sit my disney tumbler in front of me and sip through the straw. I can chug 4 cups without even thinking about it!
> 
> I'm reading the original Tarzan on my kindle (it is free!). It's kind of bloody so not really relaxing but very good and extremely interesting!
> 
> Wow, that sounds like a whole lotta fun! Frog zoo/museum? Interesting!
> 
> Sorry you are stuck. Hope everything turns around!
> 
> Wow! Way to go Team Donald!
> 
> Oh goodness!! I can't believe I'm the biggest loser this week, thank you! Here's to another healthy week of losing!!
> 
> AWESOME job team Donald and Mickey!!
> 
> ----
> Hope you all are having a wonderful day! Today was nice. Hit my calories about right on and was watching some more biggest loser. Today was suppose to be my off day but as I was watching TV I just felt really jittery so I threw on a tank top and started lifting some weights while watching tv. That show is too motivating!
> 
> Ended up having another MS trkey sandwich with mixed green beans, peppers, and carrots. Wow, it was only about 350 calories and sooo much food.
> 
> Was looking in the mirror today and I can really tell the difference! I'm so happy with how great I've been doing. I'm actually excited for weigh-ins! Lol!
> 
> Have a wonderful night!
> 
> ETA: Just wanted to add a quick thank you to everyone who gave well wishes for my honor society application; I just got a call that I got in!



Great job on being our BL this week!  And a second congrats on the honor society!  



araes2102 said:


> Well team i have been MIA for about 3 weeks  It has been a difficult 3 weeks too. I feel like I have just about ruined my chances to reach any kind of goal for this challenge, but I decided to come back here anyway. I am so used to just giving up when I feel overwhelmed and I hate that about myself. I am trying to get back on board but some of the issues that have come up here at home are real road blockers for me. One of the major things is financial stress (I know we all know what that is like), and it looks like we will not be going to Disney this summer after all  This has been really hard to swallow and really put a damper on my weight loss efforts. I know it shouldn't, I know that, but that trip was definitely a motivator for me. Plus, this was suppossed to be our first trip so I am totally bummed. I know I can save up a little at a time and maybe we can go next year, but still, to wait another whole year!  I don't know if I can! Anyway, enough crying over here, I just wanted to say hi! And I'm still here!



I'm so sorry about the Disney disappointment.  You will enjoy the trip so much more if it is paid for in advance.  I've heard lots of stories from folks who do the whole trip on credit cards...personally I could NOT enjoy myself if I spent the trip thinking about how to pay the bills when they arrive! I have a few suggestions on saving and such for Disney if you would like any suggestions....just let me know.

And if you keep at it with your weight loss, you could be at goal and looking super by the time you do go!



amykathleen2005 said:


> OMG, getting so frustrated that for like the past month my weight has not budged! Ah! I am eating about 1,400 calories (between 1,200-1,500) everyday and no movement on the scale. I suppose I can console myself that my "waist" at my belly button is now 36in and my natural waist is at 32in!






luvpoohandcompany said:


> Just wondering if any of you ladies that are peri/post menopausal know could hormonal imbalances be the reason I'm gaining weight (not over-eating and havent really changed what I'm doing from the start of this challenge when I did great). I weighed myself today and I was another 2 lbs up and I feel like I'm just watching all my hard work slip away
> Now like I said in my last post I'm not giving up this time but I was wondering if you have any ideas? Dont really want to go down the route of HRT although the number of hot flushs and night sweats I been having recently is making me reconsider than decision! Possibly going to look into natural alternatives?
> Hate seeing my tummy "grow" again in front of my eyes



Have you dropped your daily calories since you started losing?  As you get smaller, you need less calories.  And YUP, that "change" time wreaks havoc with metabolism and weight loss. I'm fully in the throws of peri menopause myself right now and struggling to re-lose these last 5 pounds.  Just keep at it! It is worth it! Do some reading up on metabolism disrupters and boosters and see if you can find anything that speaks to you.



D73 said:


> Thanks to you and everyone else for the kind words and warm welcome back. It is so nice to have a place where others understand how a derailment can happen and be supportive in getting back on track rather than being judgmental. It helps to make the re-commitment. THANKS TO YOU ALL!
> 
> I love the Olympics! I am an avid watcher and after Disney is probably my number two trivia interest.  I am surrounded by the Olympics all the time too now that I live in Lausanne. This is where the IOC (International Olympic Committee) is based. So we are the official Olympic City. We have a really great museum too. A definite must visit for your bucket list if you are an Olympic Fan.
> 
> I think my interest was sparked with the 1984 Summer Olympics in Los Angeles. I remember very clearly all the advertising and watching the games. That was also the year that Mary Lou Retton was the gymnastic superstar and since she is from West Virginia, as I am, there was a lot of pride and hype.
> 
> I was really fortunate to get to go the the Closing Ceremony of the 2006 Winter Olympics in Torino, Italy. Really really cool. I will be in London this summer during the Olympics, though I have not secured tickets to any events. Tickets are not alway easy to come by and often are REALLY EXPENSIVE. But being in the city during the games, there is an awesome international spirit that pervades the entire city.
> 
> I have no trouble getting my water in each day. I often actually drink 2 or 3 times the expected amount.....average 3 to 5 liters a day. I got into the habit long ago and have gotten used to the frequent trips to the loo.
> 
> I recommend that you get a refillable water bottle and then place a series of rubber bands on it, one for each time you need to empty the bottle to reach your water goal for the day. Each time you empty the bottle, remove one of the rubber bands and place it around your wrist. You then have a visual reminder of your progress both on your bottle and on your person.
> 
> Ahhh inspirational.........I need to get stuck into my house work too. I am slow about it for some reason.
> 
> Based on the program that I am following, you might want to try a day or two of pure protein to help wake your body up and jar it into action. Sometimes the body gets complacent and used to what you are doing and needs a shake to push it through. Just something to consider.
> 
> Congratulations to all that have made the list. Another great week for the Donalds. Especially ::Snow_White::  WAY TO GO!
> 
> I was especially surprised to see my name there. It was only after seeing it there that I realized my actually weight loss for last week was 2.2 pounds not the 1.2 that I had thought and reported yesterday. I guess I was so stressed and had expected  a gain that I did my math wrong. Seeing the figure there I rechecked and found my computing error.
> 
> Wow you have lots to celebrate!  BL and Honor Society!!   We are all dancing for you!!! CONGRATULATIONS
> 
> I understand the frustration and just found my way back to the team after being away and not fully on my program either. It is amazing how helpful just checking in and posting even a short message leads to an outpouring of support. Welcome back and well done on coming back. Goals can be adjusted and reworked so don't give up.
> 
> I know it is also disappointing to have to postpone your trip. But if that does happen, it will make the visit all that more special when you do get to go. And we are here to support you through your goals to look and feel as good as you really want to for that first visit! You can do it!!
> 
> We all hit those points. I agree they can frustrating. But you are in the right frame of mind.....finding the non scale victories is just as important. I remind myself how much more energy I have now that I am eating better and drinking all my water. I see the changes in my clothing too (all of a sudden I am in fashion with my jeans slouching below my bum....is still don't understand why boys do this on purpose). Just keep on and once your body adjusts , it will push through again.
> 
> °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
> Well Tuesday has arrived and I am pleased to say that I made it through Monday rather successfully. I managed to eat my calories and get to the gym. I started reading on my iPad while doing the elliptical machine. Wow, I get through the exercise easier when I am reading....hmmm, how come it has taken me this long to discover that?
> 
> Thanks again to you all for the support as I push past the disappointment of the cancelation of the show and recommit to this journey. You all are wonderful. I have made a promise to myself and to you that I will see my way to my goal.
> 
> Have a great day DONALDS!!!
> 
> Christopher



Glad you seem to be in a better frame of mind now.  I can't read on the TM, but I love to get distracted by a good show on the TV.

Great Olympic stories! I briefly considered taking DD to London for the games, but when I discovered how expensive the event tix would be I put it out of my head! Plus then her Costa Rica option came up..so there goes the money!



donac said:


> GOod Tuesday morning everyone.
> 
> Congrats to the Team Donald on the loss this week.  Especially SnowWhite  for being on top and getting into the honor society.  Quiet a day for you.
> 
> luvpoohandcompany  The years I was going through menopause I didn't lose any weight.  It was when I was coming out of it the I was able to.  I was able to maintain my weight which is what you have to try to do.   It is very hard.  I worked very hard just to maintain back then.
> 
> araes2102 I am sorry you are not going this summer.  I am sorry you are frustrated.  I haven't been on vacation for the last 3 years so I know what it is like.
> 
> belledreamer pooh2001 and amykathleen2005  Keep on working.  I have been stuck that last few weeks and this week I was a pound down.  Just keep at it.  DOn't let it get to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Had a busy afternoon yesterday.  I went to make chili  and there was no chili powder.  I had to get to the post office so I got some and was able to save dinner.  Got some things done for the costumes for the local high school. and made it home at 9 last night.  I don't have to go over there tonight but I do tomorrow night.  We have to look at all the costumes to make sure that we have something for everyone and start to finish the decorating and the extra touches.
> 
> Off to get dressed.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Glad you were able to save dinner. I hate those nights when the plan goes awry! 



lisah0711 said:


> Just popping over to say "Hi!" to all the *TEAM DONALD* folks!   And congratulations to the super stars and biggest loser!
> 
> I thought I would also share this post about the old muscle vs. fat thing.
> 
> Muscle doesn't weight more than fat -- a pound equals a pound -- but it has much less volume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This comes from a website called onemorebite.com and here is a link to the whole article if you are interested  http://www.onemorebite-weightloss.com/muscle-to-fat.html
> 
> This is a post that we share pretty much at least once during every challenge and it seemed like a good time to do that.
> 
> Have a great week all!



Thanks for the reminder! I was tempted to say something as well, but don't do well on my IPad with cut, paste etc.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Morning friends! Enjoyed my movie splurge yesterday but paying for it today....belly is grumbling, rumbling, gurgling.  Probably not the portions I ate but the fat content. The birthday cake at 9 pm put me over the top!

Right back on track today, of course.  Breakfast was FiberOne with blueberries and almond milk. 

Need to get dressed for laser tag! DH is going to play with the boys, but I will go along and run an errand while they play...then we will go to lunch together...salad bar for DH and I, pizza buffet for the boys!

TTYL.............P


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

araes2102 said:


> Well team i have been MIA for about 3 weeks  It has been a difficult 3 weeks too. I feel like I have just about ruined my chances to reach any kind of goal for this challenge, but I decided to come back here anyway. I am so used to just giving up when I feel overwhelmed and I hate that about myself. I am trying to get back on board but some of the issues that have come up here at home are real road blockers for me. One of the major things is financial stress (I know we all know what that is like), and it looks like we will not be going to Disney this summer after all  This has been really hard to swallow and really put a damper on my weight loss efforts. I know it shouldn't, I know that, but that trip was definitely a motivator for me. Plus, this was suppossed to be our first trip so I am totally bummed. I know I can save up a little at a time and maybe we can go next year, but still, to wait another whole year!  I don't know if I can! Anyway, enough crying over here, I just wanted to say hi! And I'm still here!



I totally understand your pain.  We had about 5 rough financial years with dh changing some jobs trying to make life better but unfortunately making life better for him has made our bank account tighter since the jobs he had to take were less paying.  We are now finally getting back on our feet and moving in the right direction but for awhile I had a hard time dealing with the fact that we couldnt do the things we wanted to.  During these times I tried to focus on the positives we have and even though you may have to wait awhile for that first disney vacation it will make that time all that much more better and more exciting.  I know it doesnt make it easier to deal with but in the end it will all work out.  Hang in there.



amykathleen2005 said:


> OMG, getting so frustrated that for like the past month my weight has not budged! Ah! I am eating about 1,400 calories (between 1,200-1,500) everyday and no movement on the scale. I suppose I can console myself that my "waist" at my belly button is now 36in and my natural waist is at 32in!



February has been a tough month for me to.  Heres to a better march.



D73 said:


> Well Tuesday has arrived and I am pleased to say that I made it through Monday rather successfully. I managed to eat my calories and get to the gym. I started reading on my iPad while doing the elliptical machine. Wow, I get through the exercise easier when I am reading....hmmm, how come it has taken me this long to discover that?
> 
> Thanks again to you all for the support as I push past the disappointment of the cancelation of the show and recommit to this journey. You all are wonderful. I have made a promise to myself and to you that I will see my way to my goal.
> 
> Have a great day DONALDS!!!
> 
> Christopher



Sorry for the show having to be cancelled. good for you for not letting it derail your weight loss efforts. 

I have been a little MIA lately.  Not going to give any excuses since this is the no excuse challenge but just going to say I am working hard to get myself back on track quickly.  My weight has been pretty stagnant this month and luckily most days of the week I am doing good so it is keeping me in a holding pattern.  Overall I have lost a few lbs this month but if I was focusing a bit more on the quality I am eating vs the quantity I think I would be doing better.  So I am vowing to get back on the right track.  

On a non-eating related positive note.  I am finally purchasing an iphone and I am so excited.


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

* Tuesday QOTD: On this day in 2004 Earl of Sandwich opened in DTD.  Are you a sandwich eater? What do you usually put on your sandwich...bread, meats, toppings, condiments?

Bonus: Is there something that you bought at Disney that you treasure?  What is it?*


----------



## pjlla

luvpoohandcompany said:


> Thanks Karen. I'm not even sure menopause has "officially" started yet?! Last time I was at drs he did blood work and said the results showed it was "imminent" That was a few months back and I'm experiencing the joy of hot flushs, night sweats and less than regular visits from TOM. Add in the unexpected weight-gain and it makes me think I'm menopausal! Hopefully scales are kinder this friday but I doubt it going by how I feel!



Technically you're not considered menopausal until you've gone 12 months without a period. Up until that point you are considered peri menopausal.  And I can sympathize....it's no fun!  Strangely enough it seems that my chiropractic adjustments seem to have helped with the night sweats. But I also ditched the down comforter. I use my summer comforter all the time now. I'm colder initially when I go to bed, but less sweaty during the night.

And the scale seems to barely budge in the right direction, no matter what I do!
Just wanted to share all that.........P


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

pjlla said:


> Morning friends! Enjoyed my movie splurge yesterday but paying for it today....belly is grumbling, rumbling, gurgling.  Probably not the portions I ate but the fat content. The birthday cake at 9 pm put me over the top!
> 
> Right back on track today, of course.  Breakfast was FiberOne with blueberries and almond milk.
> 
> Need to get dressed for laser tag! DH is going to play with the boys, but I will go along and run an errand while they play...then we will go to lunch together...salad bar for DH and I, pizza buffet for the boys!
> 
> TTYL.............P


Sounds like a great day planned for you guys!!  I'm sure the birthday cake was not what your tummy expected but I am sure your taste buds were dancing!!  ENjoy the day!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I have been a little MIA lately.  Not going to give any excuses since this is the no excuse challenge but just going to say I am working hard to get myself back on track quickly.  My weight has been pretty stagnant this month and luckily most days of the week I am doing good so it is keeping me in a holding pattern.  Overall I have lost a few lbs this month but if I was focusing a bit more on the quality I am eating vs the quantity I think I would be doing better.  So I am vowing to get back on the right track.
> 
> On a non-eating related positive note.  I am finally purchasing an iphone and I am so excited.


L, The wagon will always be here for you!! Climb aboard!  WOO HOO! on the iphone purchase.  I have a Droid Thunderbolt and love it...except for the lack of apps and the terrible battery life. My next one will be an iphone (next spring when the contract is up!)  Enjoy the new toy 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
For those in the upper midwest, I saw those storms coming!!! Stay safe and I hope you retain power....us here in the northeast can feel the pain everytime they talk about power-outages!!  My friend lost the contents of her fridge twice this past fall


----------



## pjlla

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> * Tuesday QOTD: On this day in 2004 Earl of Sandwich opened in DTD.  Are you a sandwich eater? What do you usually put on your sandwich...bread, meats, toppings, condiments?
> 
> Bonus: Is there something that you bought at Disney that you treasure?  What is it?*



I don't eat sandwiches at home very often, since I don't buy lunch meat...too expensive and too many nitrites. But I do enjoy the occasional treat at Subway!  Usually a 6inch turkey breast on 9 grain honey oat with spinach, tomato, cucumber, onion, and pickles! No dressing, no salt or pepper, not toasted. And I try to pull out the excess bread in the roll....other wise it is too much bread! 6 points for this.  Wish they offered more bread options...like a high fiber wrap or pita. 

I treasure my Christmas decorations! Try to get ine every trip. .......P


----------



## cclovesdis

Another miserable night with regard to sleep 

Pamper Week, Tuesday, 2/28: The month is almost over. Think about all the positives you have had this month. If you think of any negatives just move them aside and return to the positives. I challenge you think of at least 10 of them!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> * Tuesday QOTD: On this day in 2004 Earl of Sandwich opened in DTD.  Are you a sandwich eater? What do you usually put on your sandwich...bread, meats, toppings, condiments?
> Bonus: Is there something that you bought at Disney that you treasure?  What is it?*



I tend to make open, toasted sandwichs at home. Only use half the amount of bread that wayand I can fool myself into thinking they're pizza
Usually use wholegrain bread, bbq or sweet chilli sauce and top with pinapple, sliced peppers,cooked ham/chicken (leftover from roast dinner the day before) and a sprinkling of low fat cheddar. I use a knive and fork to eat and add a side salad to make a more complete meal (plus it slows down the eating and therefore increases the chances of stopping when I'm full not stuffed


Love my disney Christmas tree decorations and also my mickey mouse measuring cups and spoons!



pjlla said:


> Technically you're not considered menopausal until you've gone 12 months without a period. Up until that point you are considered peri menopausal.  And I can sympathize....it's no fun!  Strangely enough it seems that my chiropractic adjustments seem to have helped with the night sweats. But I also ditched the down comforter. I use my summer comforter all the time now. I'm colder initially when I go to bed, but less sweaty during the night.
> 
> And the scale seems to barely budge in the right direction, no matter what I do!
> Just wanted to share all that.........P



Thanks. The joys of being female


----------



## belledreamer

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> * Tuesday QOTD: On this day in 2004 Earl of Sandwich opened in DTD.  Are you a sandwich eater? What do you usually put on your sandwich...bread, meats, toppings, condiments?
> 
> Bonus: Is there something that you bought at Disney that you treasure?  What is it?*



I love turkey sandwiches! I have the heart healthy turkey meat and I usually put it on Sara Lee 100% whole wheat bread with a little bit of olive oil mayo.  Plus I'll usually eat a serving size of fruit or veggies along with it. And of course, my water.

BONUS QOTD:  I actually have 2.  One is a Beauty and the Beast snow globe my dad bought me where the rose lights up.  The other is my Finding Nemo 'Mine Mine Mine' t-shirt that I finally bought after 3 trips of seeing it on the rack but not wanting to pay that much for it.


----------



## jillbur

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Who watched the Oscars??  I did! I usually don't watch that stuff since I am really not impressed with "celebrities" and rarely get "starstruck", but i really wanted to see what the curvier stars were wearing.  Octavia looked beautiful but Melissa looked like a hot mess...I mean the dress was soooo unflattering and in a terrible color for her skin...fire THAT stylist pronto!



I actually watched the Oscars. And, I was so tired yesterday morning when the alarm went off at 5:55 am! I thought Melissa looked horrible, too! But, I enjoyed the show and glad I lost sleep for it. There were so many pretty dresses, but Angelina Jolie ruined it for me with her whole leg thing on stage. Tasteless.




RemembertheMagic98 said:


> *Monday QOTD: On this day in 2009 Olympic gymnast Shawn Johnson visited Disney's Hollywood Studios.  With the summer Olympics approaching, do you watch and if you do, what is your favorite sport to watch?
> 
> Bonus: Do you get your water in everyday?  For those who struggle, do you have any great ideas to help?*



Before my dad passed, he wanted to go to an Olympics. He was sick and he knew it, but he avoided doctors at all costs. He took us to the Atlanta Olympics and we had a blast. We saw all kinds of events (baseball, basketball, rowing, table tennis, track and field, handball, and a couple I can't remember right now), and surprisingly, one of our favorites was table tennis. Those men were in really good shape! Anyhoo, he found out after our return that he had lung cancer (had been smoking since 15 years old) and died a year later. So, I really love watching the Olympics and trying to figure out what my dad would be saying if he were here. I personally enjoy watching track and field, swimming, diving, and dresage.

I have been getting my water in everyday and it's getting easier. I find that I drink more if I have a straw, so I ordered reusuable cups from Disney Store online and I drink a few of those a day, plus my water bottles. If I go to the gym, I seem to drink more than I need, but if I splurge on a soda I have to remember to fill up on water.



dvccruiser76 said:


> Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 8!
> This weeks group loss = 29.7 pounds!
> Average percentage of weight lost 0.45 %
> Total group weight loss so far 433.2 pounds!
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 8 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 0.73% - klmrph
> #9 - 0.74% - D73
> #8 - 0.81% - buzz5985
> #7 - 0.87% - ChelleyB
> #6 - 1.17% - VirataMama4
> #5 - 1.27% - #1hoosierfan
> #4 - 1.34% - Mary.Poppins
> #3 - 1.69% - quasar4legs
> #2 - 1.71% - trinaweena *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 8 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 1.80% - ::Snow White:: *



Congrats team Donald and all the Biggest Losers!




araes2102 said:


> Well team i have been MIA for about 3 weeks  It has been a difficult 3 weeks too. I feel like I have just about ruined my chances to reach any kind of goal for this challenge, but I decided to come back here anyway. I am so used to just giving up when I feel overwhelmed and I hate that about myself. I am trying to get back on board but some of the issues that have come up here at home are real road blockers for me. One of the major things is financial stress (I know we all know what that is like), and it looks like we will not be going to Disney this summer after all  This has been really hard to swallow and really put a damper on my weight loss efforts. I know it shouldn't, I know that, but that trip was definitely a motivator for me. Plus, this was suppossed to be our first trip so I am totally bummed. I know I can save up a little at a time and maybe we can go next year, but still, to wait another whole year!  I don't know if I can! Anyway, enough crying over here, I just wanted to say hi! And I'm still here!



Financial stress sucks! I'm sorry you have to postpone your trip, but I agree with Pamela. It's better to have the money for it instead of going into debt. Next year will seem like forever, but you will have a blast and the new fantasyland expansion will be done, so that rocks! We are also planning next summer. My kids are so excited, they talk about it daily. 




RemembertheMagic98 said:


> * Tuesday QOTD: On this day in 2004 Earl of Sandwich opened in DTD.  Are you a sandwich eater? What do you usually put on your sandwich...bread, meats, toppings, condiments?
> 
> Bonus: Is there something that you bought at Disney that you treasure?  What is it?*



I am not a big sandwich eater, unless I have to run into Subway or Panera for a quick lunch or dinner. I enjoy turkey sandwiches the most.

Actually, I really treasure all my photopass pictures from our first trip as a family. I preordered so we made sure we got a lot of pics. I love looking at them and seeing my boys' faces with the characters. And, even though it was just last year in February, they've grown so much!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Well, I fell asleep nice and early last night. When I go to the gym to work out, I sleep so good. I am not planning on the gym today, but will try to do the elliptical or take the dog for a walk later. I have to get back to work, so have a good Tuesday!

Jill


----------



## #1hoosierfan

Good afternoon Team Donald!  

I have also been MIA for a few weeks.  I have been checking in when I can, but I have also had a few hard weeks..... as it sounds like many of you have had.  

I gained weight 2 weeks ago, and I am proud of myself that I got back on the wagon...... I really think without the support of this group and knowing that I need to check-in that I would have given up.  I came back last week, and lost 2.8 pounds, so thanks! 

QOTD - I LOVE sandwiches but I don't fix them very often at home.  My favorite part is the bread!  I put very little meat on it and lots of veggies.  Right now my favorite sandwich is a roast beef sandwich on an "everything" bagel thin with lettuce and roasted red peppers and a tiny bit of horseradish sauce.

Bonus QOTD - without a doubt my favorite thing from WDW is the pearl that my oldest ds picked for me in Japan/Epcot that I had made into a necklace. 

Have a great evening.   It is gorgeous outside today, so I am going to go home and run.  I can't bear to exercise inside when the weather is this pretty.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> * Tuesday QOTD: On this day in 2004 Earl of Sandwich opened in DTD.  Are you a sandwich eater? What do you usually put on your sandwich...bread, meats, toppings, condiments?
> 
> Bonus: Is there something that you bought at Disney that you treasure?  What is it?*



I love sandwiches and eat them often but not homemade usually.  I am a subway eater.  My 2 favorites are flatbread chipolte chicken and cheese with lett, tom, onion or sweet onion chicken teryiaki on wheat with lett, onion, and sweet onion sauce.

My treasured disney item is my dooney and bourke wristlet I bought last year after the princess half marathon.  I love it.



#1hoosierfan said:


> Have a great evening.   It is gorgeous outside today, so I am going to go home and run.  I can't bear to exercise inside when the weather is this pretty.



Glad to hear you are back on the wagon and way to start with a great loss last week. Enjoy the nice weather and a good run!

**********************************************************

there is suppose to be some icy/snowy weather tomorrow morning and all I can say is I am ready for spring.  I really hate the weather in PA from Feb 1- Apr 1.  It is so depressing.

I can not wait for zumba tonight.  I am really looking forward to burning off the load of calories that I ate at lunch time.  I have a sneaky suspicion that TOM is coming soon.


----------



## mackeysmom

> Tuesday QOTD: On this day in 2004 Earl of Sandwich opened in DTD.  Are you a sandwich eater? What do you usually put on your sandwich...bread, meats, toppings, condiments?



I'm very picky about the cold cuts that I will eat.  Sometimes I will get a Subway 6-inch with tons of veggies (and fat free honey mustard) and then bring it home and add my own Boar's Head brand turkey.  

Sandwiches tend to trigger my craving for a salty snack, so I'll usually have some Pirate's Booty or Special K chips with my sandwich.

Congratulations to all of the losers this week.  

- Laura


----------



## my3princes

I am a sandwich eater.  I usually use an Arnold Sandwich thin with lean ham.

We have lots of Disney items.  I love my Disney kitchenware and our vinylmations collection and our pin collection...Having Disney touches makes us happy


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> * Tuesday QOTD: On this day in 2004 Earl of Sandwich opened in DTD.  Are you a sandwich eater? What do you usually put on your sandwich...bread, meats, toppings, condiments?
> Bonus: Is there something that you bought at Disney that you treasure?  What is it?*



Hello everyone!!  I feel as if I have been gone forever.  My mom had heart surgery and for the past week and a half I went home to help her out, so I only got on my computer very few times.  I'm feeling a bit motivation-less but I'm coming back to try to keep it going!!
I love sandwiches, my favorite is a turkey on some kind of grain filled bread and a lot of lettuce and tomatoes.  I need to eat that more often!  
I've only been to WDW one time but I bought a Mickey Mouse wine glass and it's my favorite thing ever.  I told my husband I have to go back to buy more and have a set!  
--Lynda


----------



## belledreamer

So I just finished my free consultation and session with a trainer that I got for joining my local gym and can I just say, it was NOTHING like I've ever experienced before! Plus the fact that the trainer was not bad looking in the slightest helps... 

First was the consultation. And the dreaded weigh-in...  Yet another reminder of how far I have to go... Not to mention that your weight is being seen by a hot guy...  But let's not dwell on that!  

We talked about my goals and what I'm hoping to accomplish; which he seemed to agree that 150 is a very attainable goal for me, which made me feel alot better.  He really seemed to appreciate the cardio work I've done so far, plus the realistic expectations for myself in not thinking that I'm going to lose all of the weight in a month.  He also echoed the advice of several people that I need to alternate weights and cardio to keep losing weight when I told him of the weigh loss just completely stopping. I've been doing the healthier diet and plenty of cardio; I just didn't know how to do weights correctly.  So it was decided that we'd mainly focus on that during the training session.

Then came my favorite question that he asked: 'What is the best thing I can do as a trainer to keep you going?' (Or something to that extent.)  So I told him _"Go all Bob from Biggest Loser on me and keep pushing me harder.  I know I can do it, I just need someone to help push me to my limits. Basically, just make me hate you.'_  I think he got a kick out that response. 

And make me hate him he did.  We did everything from lunges to the tricep rope to step ups to bicycle abs to two different weight lifting and alternating reps for those 6 exercises for 30 minutes while putting more weight on each time.  And for the last 10 minutes of reps, whenever we'd take a break before doing the next exercise to drink a little water and catch my breath, he'd ask how I was doing and I'd reply: _'You know I hate you, right?'_  He said he hears that alot. 

So we finished the session, he gave me his recommendations for what he thinks I should do to keep losing weight, we said our goodbyes and that was it.  And I have to admit that I was sorry to see it end.  Despite the fact that my thighs are screaming right now and all I want is a hot shower, I left the gym today with the satisfaction that I had really accomplished something today.  I just hope I can keep it up because he said he'd be checking in on me...  I may have to try doing another session with him. 

Just need to share my experience with you guys!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Lynda- how is your mom doing?

Belledreamer- a hot trainer would be enough to keep me motivated im glad you really got a good workout. I hope you can get some more sessions with im too.

I am home after zumba   and it was a bt of a rough class for me tonight. I just felt blah and unmotivated. I know  its pms and this feeling drives me crazy. Anyone else get like this and if so any suggestions of how to make it better?


----------



## pjlla

belledreamer said:


> So I just finished my free consultation and session with a trainer that I got for joining my local gym and can I just say, it was NOTHING like I've ever experienced before! Plus the fact that the trainer was not bad looking in the slightest helps...
> 
> First was the consultation. And the dreaded weigh-in...  Yet another reminder of how far I have to go... Not to mention that your weight is being seen by a hot guy...  But let's not dwell on that!
> 
> We talked about my goals and what I'm hoping to accomplish; which he seemed to agree that 150 is a very attainable goal for me, which made me feel alot better.  He really seemed to appreciate the cardio work I've done so far, plus the realistic expectations for myself in not thinking that I'm going to lose all of the weight in a month.  He also echoed the advice of several people that I need to alternate weights and cardio to keep losing weight when I told him of the weigh loss just completely stopping. I've been doing the healthier diet and plenty of cardio; I just didn't know how to do weights correctly.  So it was decided that we'd mainly focus on that during the training session.
> 
> Then came my favorite question that he asked: 'What is the best thing I can do as a trainer to keep you going?' (Or something to that extent.)  So I told him _"Go all Bob from Biggest Loser on me and keep pushing me harder.  I know I can do it, I just need someone to help push me to my limits. Basically, just make me hate you.'_  I think he got a kick out that response.
> 
> And make me hate him he did.  We did everything from lunges to the tricep rope to step ups to bicycle abs to two different weight lifting and alternating reps for those 6 exercises for 30 minutes while putting more weight on each time.  And for the last 10 minutes of reps, whenever we'd take a break before doing the next exercise to drink a little water and catch my breath, he'd ask how I was doing and I'd reply: _'You know I hate you, right?'_  He said he hears that alot.
> 
> So we finished the session, he gave me his recommendations for what he thinks I should do to keep losing weight, we said our goodbyes and that was it.  And I have to admit that I was sorry to see it end.  Despite the fact that my thighs are screaming right now and all I want is a hot shower, I left the gym today with the satisfaction that I had really accomplished something today.  I just hope I can keep it up because he said he'd be checking in on me...  I may have to try doing another session with him.
> 
> Just need to share my experience with you guys!



Glad you had such a great workout and that it was such a positive experience! It just confirms my recent thoughts that I should find the time and $$ to work with a trainer again.  Maybe this spring I can make it work with the schedule and the budget. I know I don't push myself hard enough.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Evening all! Had some great "mom intuition" tonite and brought up Facebook just in time to have a short chat with DD! Another great day in CR for her! Saw sharks and jellyfish at the beach. 

I am so proud of myself....had another one of those "this would be a great time for a nap" moments....but I hit the TM instead!........P


----------



## araes2102

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Amanda!!  We have missed you   I'm so sorry that your trip is not happening this year.  Trust me, you want to go next year when the Fantasyland expansion is done! Many of the rides are being refurbed this year so many closures... next year sounds so much better!  I'm saving up for next spring...I just hope the new Mine coaster is finished.  Hang in there!!



Thank you for the kind words  I would love to see WDW, but we are in AZ so DL is more realistic, and just as exciting. Maybe the Carsland excitment will have died down by next year 



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Glad you came back and I'm sorry you had to cancel your trip Just think how much better you're going to look in those holiday snaps a year from nowDont give up! I havent been doing good lately and normally I would give up but not this time!! We can do it together



Definitely a way to look on the bright side! And yes we can! 



D73 said:


> Thanks to you and everyone else for the kind words and warm welcome back. It is so nice to have a place where others understand how a derailment can happen and be supportive in getting back on track rather than being judgmental. It helps to make the re-commitment. THANKS TO YOU ALL!
> 
> Yes, this is how I feel as well!
> 
> Based on the program that I am following, you might want to try a day or two of pure protein to help wake your body up and jar it into action. Sometimes the body gets complacent and used to what you are doing and needs a shake to push it through. Just something to consider.
> 
> How does this work? Are foods like quinoa considered pure protein? What about nut butters? Does this also mean no fruits and veggies?
> 
> I understand the frustration and just found my way back to the team after being away and not fully on my program either. It is amazing how helpful just checking in and posting even a short message leads to an outpouring of support. Welcome back and well done on coming back. Goals can be adjusted and reworked so don't give up.
> 
> I know it is also disappointing to have to postpone your trip. But if that does happen, it will make the visit all that more special when you do get to go. And we are here to support you through your goals to look and feel as good as you really want to for that first visit! You can do it!!
> 
> Thank you for all the encouraging words! I think this trip will be super special, I have been waiting to go (to be able to financially go) for 11 years! But it will definitely be best when I go and am looking and feeling good!





RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I made skinnytaste stuffed peppers last night...YUM!  They were quick and easy and only 30 minutes in the oven!  It tasted so good after a grueling 50 minutes in spin class.



Sounds yummy! Is the recipe online? I always looking for tasty, healthy, and quick recipes.



pjlla said:


> First of all...here's some tough love.  Stop using DH's boxes for an excuse. Move the boxes yourself! Consider it part of your workout.   And ditch the Special K bars...they aren't real food! They are okay for an occasional sweet treat, but that's it.  Up the fruit and veggies....watch the carbs...especially white carbs.  Increase the lean protein. Be sure you are well hydrated.
> 
> Be sure you are getting a good sweaty workout, 30 min.minimum, 4-5 days per week...cardio and weights.
> 
> And no apologies! We all have good weeks and bad weeks, but we are here together, no matter what!
> 
> Wow, this is just what I needed to hear. Sitting here in my Disney deprived depression, it is easy to forget the basics. Getting back to making myself better is the best way to feel better!
> 
> I'm so sorry about the Disney disappointment.  You will enjoy the trip so much more if it is paid for in advance.  I've heard lots of stories from folks who do the whole trip on credit cards...personally I could NOT enjoy myself if I spent the trip thinking about how to pay the bills when they arrive! I have a few suggestions on saving and such for Disney if you would like any suggestions....just let me know.
> 
> And if you keep at it with your weight loss, you could be at goal and looking super by the time you do go!
> 
> Oh yes! We were planning to pay cash, the only way we ever do anything. In fact we only use credit cards when there is an offer for a certain period of no interest and are sure to pay it off before that time frame. This is one of the reasons we have not been yo Disney despite wishing, hoping, and planning for 11 years! I would love any saving tips you have





RemembertheMagic98 said:


> * Tuesday QOTD: On this day in 2004 Earl of Sandwich opened in DTD.  Are you a sandwich eater? What do you usually put on your sandwich...bread, meats, toppings, condiments?
> 
> Bonus: Is there something that you bought at Disney that you treasure?  What is it?*



Love me some sammies! I like all kinds... Subway (yum!) is 6 in turkey on 9 grain with lots and lots of spinach, onion, banana peppers, cucumber, tomatoes, and vinegar. Home is turkey on healthfull 10 grain with a wedge of laughing cow, lots of romaine and mustard. Yummo!

Don't have any Disney memorabilia...yet! 



cclovesdis said:


> Pamper Week, Tuesday, 2/28: The month is almost over. Think about all the positives you have had this month. If you think of any negatives just move them aside and return to the positives. I challenge you think of at least 10 of them!



Hmm, again with all my recent stress, I have NOT been grateful lately for all that I do have... this may take me a minute... 

1. Very good friends of ours got married on 2/11/12. Beautiful wedding and tons of fun!
2. DBF loves me, though it's sometimes hard to remember that I love him!  
3. I DO love DBF. He is an awesome man... Strong, inside and out. Handsome. Committed (though this is hard to remember sometimes too since I am DGF and not DW! ). And a truly GOOD person (hard to find these days!).
4. DBF and I are going to Van Halen this summer! More exciting for him than me actually but still, it will be a whole lot of fun. We obviously couldn't afford the over $100 each for the tickets so his brother bought them as a bday gift for him. So very generous! 
5. I have my BFF to lean on when I need her. We have known each other since high school and have often referred to each other as a "non-sexual life partner"  I love her so much and she can always make me smile. And I always try to do the same for her.
6. I have both of my parents still. Thngs have not always been great between us, but I have them and I can turn to them, and be there for them still. I truly am blessed for this.
7. Fiances may be tight but I have a nice home, a nice car, can (barely) afford quality childcare for my kids, I can feed my kids, and I have a career I do love.
8. I may be fat, but I am young and I have not had any major health complications. And I have the ability to get the weight off before I do!
9. I have my kids. And they are happy, healthy, and reasonably well behaved. With all the horrors I see every day at work, I am more than grateful for these things. I love my kids! 
10. I got through this list! I was able to think of more things than I thought I would! I haeard that keeping a journal about gratitude is proven treatment for depression. Glad for this challenge!



belledreamer said:


> So I just finished my free consultation and session with a trainer that I got for joining my local gym and can I just say, it was NOTHING like I've ever experienced before! Plus the fact that the trainer was not bad looking in the slightest helps...
> 
> First was the consultation. And the dreaded weigh-in...  Yet another reminder of how far I have to go... Not to mention that your weight is being seen by a hot guy...  But let's not dwell on that!
> 
> We talked about my goals and what I'm hoping to accomplish; which he seemed to agree that 150 is a very attainable goal for me, which made me feel alot better.  He really seemed to appreciate the cardio work I've done so far, plus the realistic expectations for myself in not thinking that I'm going to lose all of the weight in a month.  He also echoed the advice of several people that I need to alternate weights and cardio to keep losing weight when I told him of the weigh loss just completely stopping. I've been doing the healthier diet and plenty of cardio; I just didn't know how to do weights correctly.  So it was decided that we'd mainly focus on that during the training session.
> 
> Then came my favorite question that he asked: 'What is the best thing I can do as a trainer to keep you going?' (Or something to that extent.)  So I told him _"Go all Bob from Biggest Loser on me and keep pushing me harder.  I know I can do it, I just need someone to help push me to my limits. Basically, just make me hate you.'_  I think he got a kick out that response.
> 
> And make me hate him he did.  We did everything from lunges to the tricep rope to step ups to bicycle abs to two different weight lifting and alternating reps for those 6 exercises for 30 minutes while putting more weight on each time.  And for the last 10 minutes of reps, whenever we'd take a break before doing the next exercise to drink a little water and catch my breath, he'd ask how I was doing and I'd reply: _'You know I hate you, right?'_  He said he hears that alot.
> 
> So we finished the session, he gave me his recommendations for what he thinks I should do to keep losing weight, we said our goodbyes and that was it.  And I have to admit that I was sorry to see it end.  Despite the fact that my thighs are screaming right now and all I want is a hot shower, I left the gym today with the satisfaction that I had really accomplished something today.  I just hope I can keep it up because he said he'd be checking in on me...  I may have to try doing another session with him.
> 
> Just need to share my experience with you guys!



Sounds awesome! That's a great motivator! I would love to get me a Bob to kick my butt every day!  Plus I would love to be able to look at and admire Bob every day!


----------



## donac

Good Wednesday morning 

They are predicting yucky weather for us today.  I think we are mostly getting rain so it is not too bad for us.

Lynda I hope your mother is feeling better.

I have along day ahead of me and I am so tired right now. I don't know why.  I got a pretty good night sleep last night.  Maybe thinking of all I have to do today. 

Tuesday QOTD: On this day in 2004 Earl of Sandwich opened in DTD. Are you a sandwich eater? What do you usually put on your sandwich...bread, meats, toppings, condiments?

Bonus: Is there something that you bought at Disney that you treasure? What is it?

I am not a big sandwich eater.  If I take a sandwich for lunch I can't make it ahead of time.  I have to make it just before I eat it.  I do like a sub shop around here called Jersey Mikes.  They make a great turkey sandwich.  They also can serve a mini which is smaller than a half and on whole wheat. 

I have many Disney items I have bought over the years.  I have notepads that I use at work.  I also have a poster of all the villians on my wall by the clock.  I have a number of ornaments that I have collected since my first trp to DL in 1978.  I also collect salt and pepper shakers which are in my china cabinet and my curio cabinet. 

Off to get ready for work. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  Bad weather heading this way later this afternoon.  It looks like we could get 3 -6 inches or 8-12 inches depending on how the storm goes.  We always seem to be right on that storm line.  This would be the most snowfall all winter   They are already predicting morning delays and school closings.


----------



## D73

Morning Donalds!  I hope you are having a good week. I know we are all having points of struggle but keeping a presence on the BL DIS board is definitely the way to go. I have seen myself much more focused this week since returning!  Thanks all!

For those of you interested in the Protein only days that I mentioned. I share this information for your consideration to see if it works into your plan. Again, this comes from the program that I am following, *The Dukan Diet.*

Anything from this list is permitted without restriction to portion or time of day that it is eaten.

Lean meats: beef (except ribs and ribeye), veal, grilled or roasted without oil or fat, buffalo, and venison, except cuts used for braising or stewing
Organ meats: kidneys, liver, and tongue
All poultry, except duck and goose, but without skin
Lean pork
All fish - fatty, lean, white, oily, raw or cooked
All shellfish
Low-fat ham, sliced low-fat chicken
Eggs
Nonfat dairy products
2 T of oat bran (mix in nonfat yogurt or nonfat milk)
Extras: coffee, tea, vinegar, flavorings, spices, herbs, pickles (careful of sugar content), lemon, salt and mustard (watch sugar content)

Of course....WATER WATER WATER.

Again, I am offering this as a suggestion for trying for a day or two to get things moving again with your current program. If you want to follow it more strictly, I recommend that you read his entire book first. Knowledge is power when it comes to putting food into your body.

§§§§§§

Well I have made it to the gym each day as I promised myself I would. I want to really get myself into that habit so that when I am sailing on the Dream and Fantasy in a month's time I have the gym so ingrained into my daily routine that I will find myself there almost involuntarily. I think I will sign up for a session or two of personal training and use *bellesdreamer*'s approach and tell the trainer to go all Bob Harper on my butt.

Happy hump day....almost to the end of another week!

Way to go!

Christopher


----------



## pjlla

Morning all! The weather that Deb and Dona have mentioned is heading my way too. While I can't complain about snow totals this winter, I am concerned that it won't be gone in time for DD's return late tomorrow night.

DS has plans to go snowboarding tomorrow...but maybe I should get him up and see if we can move it to today.

Christopher.... You are so right that knowledge is power! This is true of so many aspects of life...but especially important when it comes to our health. You can't eat right if you don't understand what you are eating or what it may do to/for your body.

Off to get laundry done! I haven't done a load in nearly a week! No swim towels, so I got a bit of a break!................P


----------



## cclovesdis

Pamper Week, Wed., 2/29: Today is Leap Day. Do something active and fun, like leaping.

Hi Donalds,

I've been reading along, but not posting much. You are doing wonderfully! Congrats to all of your Biggest Losers this week and to everyone who is participating! I am yo-yoing up and down between 2 pounds above and 2 pounds below my starting weight for the challenge. I've found out last night that I likely have to go to a formal event in early June, so I've decided to set a goal of doing the 30 Day Shred everyday during March. I am hoping it will help me shed an inch in my waist and an inch in my upper arms.

The mom drama has subsided. I am not engaging in so much emotional eating now. I continue to struggle with making better choices around people other than my family. I am eating GF (and unfortunately having problems with cross-contamination) and I do feel better physically. I got the results of my most recent thyroid test and the med I take for that is a the right dose. I wasn't so sure so I was glad when I saw the results. This is the first morning in a few days that I woke up before 8 AM and was functional at that time. On Monday and yesterday, it took until almost Noon before I did much of anything. Needless to say, I am very happy with this morning's wake up.

Have a wonderful, OP day Donalds!

CC


----------



## jillbur

Happy Leap Day!!




mommyof2Pirates said:


> there is suppose to be some icy/snowy weather tomorrow morning and all I can say is I am ready for spring.  I really hate the weather in PA from Feb 1- Apr 1.  It is so depressing.



I really hate the weather from late November until April 1 in western PA lol. We were supposed to get ice and my whole house was hoping for a school delay, but the temps stayed around 38 so we are just getting pummeled with rain. My yard is already a muddy mess, so I am not happy about all this rain. I hope you don't get too bad of weather!




GoofyPredsFan said:


> Hello everyone!!  I feel as if I have been gone forever.  My mom had heart surgery and for the past week and a half I went home to help her out, so I only got on my computer very few times.  I'm feeling a bit motivation-less but I'm coming back to try to keep it going!!
> I love sandwiches, my favorite is a turkey on some kind of grain filled bread and a lot of lettuce and tomatoes.  I need to eat that more often!
> I've only been to WDW one time but I bought a Mickey Mouse wine glass and it's my favorite thing ever.  I told my husband I have to go back to buy more and have a set!
> --Lynda



I hope your mom is doing well and glad to see you were able to check in. Just remember to take care of yourself as much as you are taking care of mom!




belledreamer said:


> So I just finished my free consultation and session with a trainer that I got for joining my local gym and can I just say, it was NOTHING like I've ever experienced before! Plus the fact that the trainer was not bad looking in the slightest helps...
> 
> First was the consultation. And the dreaded weigh-in...  Yet another reminder of how far I have to go... Not to mention that your weight is being seen by a hot guy...  But let's not dwell on that!
> 
> We talked about my goals and what I'm hoping to accomplish; which he seemed to agree that 150 is a very attainable goal for me, which made me feel alot better.  He really seemed to appreciate the cardio work I've done so far, plus the realistic expectations for myself in not thinking that I'm going to lose all of the weight in a month.  He also echoed the advice of several people that I need to alternate weights and cardio to keep losing weight when I told him of the weigh loss just completely stopping. I've been doing the healthier diet and plenty of cardio; I just didn't know how to do weights correctly.  So it was decided that we'd mainly focus on that during the training session.
> 
> Then came my favorite question that he asked: 'What is the best thing I can do as a trainer to keep you going?' (Or something to that extent.)  So I told him _"Go all Bob from Biggest Loser on me and keep pushing me harder.  I know I can do it, I just need someone to help push me to my limits. Basically, just make me hate you.'_  I think he got a kick out that response.
> 
> And make me hate him he did.  We did everything from lunges to the tricep rope to step ups to bicycle abs to two different weight lifting and alternating reps for those 6 exercises for 30 minutes while putting more weight on each time.  And for the last 10 minutes of reps, whenever we'd take a break before doing the next exercise to drink a little water and catch my breath, he'd ask how I was doing and I'd reply: _'You know I hate you, right?'_  He said he hears that alot.
> 
> So we finished the session, he gave me his recommendations for what he thinks I should do to keep losing weight, we said our goodbyes and that was it.  And I have to admit that I was sorry to see it end.  Despite the fact that my thighs are screaming right now and all I want is a hot shower, I left the gym today with the satisfaction that I had really accomplished something today.  I just hope I can keep it up because he said he'd be checking in on me...  I may have to try doing another session with him.
> 
> Just need to share my experience with you guys!



Glad you had a good consult and workout. Does your gym offer a circuit training class? If so, I highly reccommend it. I love doing weights with a group and moving around to the different machines. And, it kicks my butt even though I go twice a week and have been going for months. I think you will notice a huge difference if you weight train 2 or 3 days a week on top of cardio. Just remember to not take it easy on yourself. It get so exciting when you realize you can lift more and more weight!





mommyof2Pirates said:


> I know its pms and this feeling drives me crazy. Anyone else get like this and if so any suggestions of how to make it better?



I always feel blah around this time, too. I just feel so bloated and always starving! I'm sorry I have no advice, but I do make sure I get the gym or exercise at home. It usually makes me feel better. Good luck!




pjlla said:


> Evening all! Had some great "mom intuition" tonite and brought up Facebook just in time to have a short chat with DD! Another great day in CR for her! Saw sharks and jellyfish at the beach.
> 
> I am so proud of myself....had another one of those "this would be a great time for a nap" moments....but I hit the TM instead!........P



So fun for DD. When she gets back, you'll have to post some pics. I would love to see them!

Way to go getting on that TM!



my3princes said:


> Good Morning.  Bad weather heading this way later this afternoon.  It looks like we could get 3 -6 inches or 8-12 inches depending on how the storm goes.  We always seem to be right on that storm line.  This would be the most snowfall all winter   They are already predicting morning delays and school closings.



I hope you don't get too bad of weather. Be careful!




D73 said:


> Morning Donalds!  I hope you are having a good week. I know we are all having points of struggle but keeping a presence on the BL DIS board is definitely the way to go. I have seen myself much more focused this week since returning!  Thanks all!
> 
> For those of you interested in the Protein only days that I mentioned. I share this information for your consideration to see if it works into your plan. Again, this comes from the program that I am following, *The Dukan Diet.*
> 
> Anything from this list is permitted without restriction to portion or time of day that it is eaten.
> 
> Lean meats: beef (except ribs and ribeye), veal, grilled or roasted without oil or fat, buffalo, and venison, except cuts used for braising or stewing
> Organ meats: kidneys, liver, and tongue
> All poultry, except duck and goose, but without skin
> Lean pork
> All fish - fatty, lean, white, oily, raw or cooked
> All shellfish
> Low-fat ham, sliced low-fat chicken
> Eggs
> Nonfat dairy products
> 2 T of oat bran (mix in nonfat yogurt or nonfat milk)
> Extras: coffee, tea, vinegar, flavorings, spices, herbs, pickles (careful of sugar content), lemon, salt and mustard (watch sugar content)
> 
> Of course....WATER WATER WATER.
> 
> Again, I am offering this as a suggestion for trying for a day or two to get things moving again with your current program. If you want to follow it more strictly, I recommend that you read his entire book first. Knowledge is power when it comes to putting food into your body.
> 
> §§§§§§
> 
> Well I have made it to the gym each day as I promised myself I would. I want to really get myself into that habit so that when I am sailing on the Dream and Fantasy in a month's time I have the gym so ingrained into my daily routine that I will find myself there almost involuntarily. I think I will sign up for a session or two of personal training and use *bellesdreamer*'s approach and tell the trainer to go all Bob Harper on my butt.
> 
> Happy hump day....almost to the end of another week!
> 
> Way to go!
> 
> Christopher



Thanks for the list of proteins. I always do better with eating less starchy carbs. I try to only have them at breakfast or maybe lunch. Great job getting to the gym and I can't believe your trips are so close!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

It is raining like cazy here! I was hoping for some freezing rain to delay school today, but no luck. We actually haven't had a delay yet this school year which is really odd! We had quite a few last year and a make up day for a cancellation. Our schools in western PA rarely cancel. 

I got super organized last night for home and work, so I have a few extra minutes to check in today. I am going to spinning tonight so I am excited because it is such a good workout (and I sleep so good after spinning). Other than that, nothing else exciting going on with me.

I was just checking my Touring Plans Lines ap. I wish I could've done the 24 hours today at WDW. It would be so fun (and tiring)! And, it would be a good day to hit all 4 parks! A girl can dream...

Have a good day!

Jill


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

* Wednesday QOTD: On this day in 2008 giraffe Makena was born in Animal Kingdom.  Her name means 'happy one".  what is your happiest Disney memory/moment?

Bonus: Do you have a pet?  What kind and what is his/her name?*


Sorry I am sooo late today!  A few crisis moments here on the ranch (school!)  I will be back later with replies 

Make great choices today!!
~Karen


----------



## donaldandpirates

Good morning, Donalds!  I'm so very sorry I haven't been on in forever.  Work has been absolutely horrendous for the past couple of weeks.  Anyway, I just wanted to pop in and say, "Hi!"  I'll try my best to catch up soon.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> * Wednesday QOTD: On this day in 2008 giraffe Makena was born in Animal Kingdom.  Her name means 'happy one".  what is your happiest Disney memory/moment?
> 
> Bonus: Do you have a pet?  What kind and what is his/her name?*
> 
> 
> Sorry I am sooo late today!  A few crisis moments here on the ranch (school!)  I will be back later with replies
> 
> Make great choices today!!
> ~Karen



Everything!! I guess my favorite was probably on our last trip in 2010 and it was the first time we were watching Wishes that trip and I started to cry! Silently, of course, so my parents wouldn't think of crazy. But the music, the fireworks, all of it, I couldn't handle it! 

Bonus: No pets, unfortunately. Hoping to get a dog when I get my own house though!

Yesterdays QOTD: I love using the t'key burgers from Morningstar with a thin bagel, pickels, lettuce, tomatoes, and honey mustard. So delicious!

Bonus: Something I treasure....hmmm. Probably all the music CDs I bought. I listen to them constantly. Or my Mickey ears because those are the official every trip purchase of Disney!!

---
Hope you all are having a wonderful day. 

Ran 2.5 miles yesterday, went pretty smoothly and I felt awesome afterwards. It's crazy how 2.5 miles seems really short to me now! 

I have been trying so hard to stay moving throughout the day. Beind a student it's hard to just sit in class all day. I think it's hard to focus while sitting, I need to be doing something! Put some shoes on today so I'd stay on my feet while DISing, watching tv, and cleaning. 

Tried on a t-shirt that's always been a bit uncomfortably small and I feel a lot better in it today and some shorts from last summer that used to be a little bit too tight and they fit perfectly! Found 2 tanktops I bought for our 2010 WDW trip that I never wore becasue they were too small. Hope I can wear them this year!

Hope you have a happy and healthy day! I'm listening to DISradio as I clean and about to watch some Disney parks videos on netflix after I'm done. So anxious for our next vacation!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

luvpoohandcompany said:


> I tend to make open, toasted sandwichs at home. Only use half the amount of bread that wayand I can fool myself into thinking they're pizza
> Usually use wholegrain bread, bbq or sweet chilli sauce and top with pinapple, sliced peppers,cooked ham/chicken (leftover from roast dinner the day before) and a sprinkling of low fat cheddar. I use a knive and fork to eat and add a side salad to make a more complete meal (plus it slows down the eating and therefore increases the chances of stopping when I'm full not stuffed
> 
> 
> Love my disney Christmas tree decorations and also my mickey mouse measuring cups and spoons!


OOO!  I like the eating with a knife and fork idea....slows things down 



belledreamer said:


> I love turkey sandwiches! I have the heart healthy turkey meat and I usually put it on Sara Lee 100% whole wheat bread with a little bit of olive oil mayo.  Plus I'll usually eat a serving size of fruit or veggies along with it. And of course, my water.
> 
> BONUS QOTD:  I actually have 2.  One is a Beauty and the Beast snow globe my dad bought me where the rose lights up.  The other is my Finding Nemo 'Mine Mine Mine' t-shirt that I finally bought after 3 trips of seeing it on the rack but not wanting to pay that much for it.


Beauty and the Beats snow globe!!!  AWWW!!  Love it 

Olive oil mayo ROCKS!



jillbur said:


> I actually watched the Oscars. And, I was so tired yesterday morning when the alarm went off at 5:55 am! I thought Melissa looked horrible, too! But, I enjoyed the show and glad I lost sleep for it. There were so many pretty dresses, but Angelina Jolie ruined it for me with her whole leg thing on stage. Tasteless.
> [COLOR"red"]Angelina...I mean really???  I do get a kick out of the picture with the added leg on the right side too...sooo funny![/COLOR]
> 
> Before my dad passed, he wanted to go to an Olympics. He was sick and he knew it, but he avoided doctors at all costs. He took us to the Atlanta Olympics and we had a blast. We saw all kinds of events (baseball, basketball, rowing, table tennis, track and field, handball, and a couple I can't remember right now), and surprisingly, one of our favorites was table tennis. Those men were in really good shape! Anyhoo, he found out after our return that he had lung cancer (had been smoking since 15 years old) and died a year later. So, I really love watching the Olympics and trying to figure out what my dad would be saying if he were here. I personally enjoy watching track and field, swimming, diving, and dresage.
> 
> What a great way to remember dad...love it!
> 
> I have been getting my water in everyday and it's getting easier. I find that I drink more if I have a straw, so I ordered reusuable cups from Disney Store online and I drink a few of those a day, plus my water bottles. If I go to the gym, I seem to drink more than I need, but if I splurge on a soda I have to remember to fill up on water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a big sandwich eater, unless I have to run into Subway or Panera for a quick lunch or dinner. I enjoy turkey sandwiches the most.
> 
> Actually, I really treasure all my photopass pictures from our first trip as a family. I preordered so we made sure we got a lot of pics. I love looking at them and seeing my boys' faces with the characters. And, even though it was just last year in February, they've grown so much!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Well, I fell asleep nice and early last night. When I go to the gym to work out, I sleep so good. I am not planning on the gym today, but will try to do the elliptical or take the dog for a walk later. I have to get back to work, so have a good Tuesday!
> 
> Jill


Photopass is heaven sent!  We bought the disk for our last trip in 2010 and have used the pics a million times 



#1hoosierfan said:


> Good afternoon Team Donald!
> 
> I have also been MIA for a few weeks.  I have been checking in when I can, but I have also had a few hard weeks..... as it sounds like many of you have had.
> 
> I gained weight 2 weeks ago, and I am proud of myself that I got back on the wagon...... I really think without the support of this group and knowing that I need to check-in that I would have given up.  I came back last week, and lost 2.8 pounds, so thanks!
> 
> QOTD - I LOVE sandwiches but I don't fix them very often at home.  My favorite part is the bread!  I put very little meat on it and lots of veggies.  Right now my favorite sandwich is a roast beef sandwich on an "everything" bagel thin with lettuce and roasted red peppers and a tiny bit of horseradish sauce.
> 
> Bonus QOTD - without a doubt my favorite thing from WDW is the pearl that my oldest ds picked for me in Japan/Epcot that I had made into a necklace.
> 
> Have a great evening.   It is gorgeous outside today, so I am going to go home and run.  I can't bear to exercise inside when the weather is this pretty.


Welcome back on the wagon!!

Awww! I love the pearl experience in Japan! So sweet that it's from DS too!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I love sandwiches and eat them often but not homemade usually.  I am a subway eater.  My 2 favorites are flatbread chipolte chicken and cheese with lett, tom, onion or sweet onion chicken teryiaki on wheat with lett, onion, and sweet onion sauce.
> Absolute YUM!!!
> 
> My treasured disney item is my dooney and bourke wristlet I bought last year after the princess half marathon.  I love it.
> I want one!!!  They are too cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you are back on the wagon and way to start with a great loss last week.Enjoy the nice weather and a good run!
> 
> **********************************************************
> 
> there is suppose to be some icy/snowy weather tomorrow morning and all I can say is I am ready for spring.  I really hate the weather in PA from Feb 1- Apr 1.  It is so depressing.
> 
> I can not wait for zumba tonight.  I am really looking forward to burning off the load of calories that I ate at lunch time.  I have a sneaky suspicion that TOM is coming soon.


Grey skies and TOM....double whammy!!  I hope zumba went well!!



mackeysmom said:


> I'm very picky about the cold cuts that I will eat.  Sometimes I will get a Subway 6-inch with tons of veggies (and fat free honey mustard) and then bring it home and add my own Boar's Head brand turkey.
> 
> Sandwiches tend to trigger my craving for a salty snack, so I'll usually have some Pirate's Booty or Special K chips with my sandwich.
> 
> Congratulations to all of the losers this week.
> 
> - Laura


Subway is great for sandwiches!!  I'm partial to the veggie and cheese 6 inch....when I was eating bread...lol!



my3princes said:


> I am a sandwich eater.  I usually use an Arnold Sandwich thin with lean ham.
> 
> We have lots of Disney items.  I love my Disney kitchenware and our vinylmations collection and our pin collection...Having Disney touches makes us happy


Disney kitchenware is so fun!!  I even bought the Disney cookbook so I could make Tonga Toast at home!



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Hello everyone!!  I feel as if I have been gone forever.  My mom had heart surgery and for the past week and a half I went home to help her out, so I only got on my computer very few times.  I'm feeling a bit motivation-less but I'm coming back to try to keep it going!!
> I love sandwiches, my favorite is a turkey on some kind of grain filled bread and a lot of lettuce and tomatoes.  I need to eat that more often!
> I've only been to WDW one time but I bought a Mickey Mouse wine glass and it's my favorite thing ever.  I told my husband I have to go back to buy more and have a set!
> --Lynda


 I hope everything is ok with mom!

My parents drink from their Mickey wine glasses every night with dinner...even if they are having iced tea.  It just brings a little Disney magic to the meal!



belledreamer said:


> So I just finished my free consultation and session with a trainer that I got for joining my local gym and can I just say, it was NOTHING like I've ever experienced before! Plus the fact that the trainer was not bad looking in the slightest helps...
> 
> First was the consultation. And the dreaded weigh-in...  Yet another reminder of how far I have to go... Not to mention that your weight is being seen by a hot guy...  But let's not dwell on that!
> 
> We talked about my goals and what I'm hoping to accomplish; which he seemed to agree that 150 is a very attainable goal for me, which made me feel alot better.  He really seemed to appreciate the cardio work I've done so far, plus the realistic expectations for myself in not thinking that I'm going to lose all of the weight in a month.  He also echoed the advice of several people that I need to alternate weights and cardio to keep losing weight when I told him of the weigh loss just completely stopping. I've been doing the healthier diet and plenty of cardio; I just didn't know how to do weights correctly.  So it was decided that we'd mainly focus on that during the training session.
> 
> Then came my favorite question that he asked: 'What is the best thing I can do as a trainer to keep you going?' (Or something to that extent.)  So I told him _"Go all Bob from Biggest Loser on me and keep pushing me harder.  I know I can do it, I just need someone to help push me to my limits. Basically, just make me hate you.'_  I think he got a kick out that response.
> 
> And make me hate him he did.  We did everything from lunges to the tricep rope to step ups to bicycle abs to two different weight lifting and alternating reps for those 6 exercises for 30 minutes while putting more weight on each time.  And for the last 10 minutes of reps, whenever we'd take a break before doing the next exercise to drink a little water and catch my breath, he'd ask how I was doing and I'd reply: _'You know I hate you, right?'_  He said he hears that alot.
> 
> So we finished the session, he gave me his recommendations for what he thinks I should do to keep losing weight, we said our goodbyes and that was it.  And I have to admit that I was sorry to see it end.  Despite the fact that my thighs are screaming right now and all I want is a hot shower, I left the gym today with the satisfaction that I had really accomplished something today.  I just hope I can keep it up because he said he'd be checking in on me... I may have to try doing another session with him.
> 
> Just need to share my experience with you guys!


I am soooo glad you had a wonderful experience! I loved my trainer...well I still love him but I can't afford him.  Screaming thighs are the price we pay for a stellar workout....pretty soon I want stellar thighs to go with it!

How did you sleep after the workout?  I always find I sleep better when I have a hard workout and wake up more refreshed the next day.... 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Lynda- how is your mom doing?
> 
> Belledreamer- a hot trainer would be enough to keep me motivated im glad you really got a good workout. I hope you can get some more sessions with im too.
> 
> I am home after zumba   and it was a bt of a rough class for me tonight. I just felt blah and unmotivated. I know  its pms and this feeling drives me crazy. Anyone else get like this and if so any suggestions of how to make it better?


I cure pms with dark chocolate hershey kisses, a hot lavendar scented bath, and lots of water to flush out the yuckies



pjlla said:


> Evening all! Had some great "mom intuition" tonite and brought up Facebook just in time to have a short chat with DD! Another great day in CR for her! Saw sharks and jellyfish at the beach.
> 
> I am so proud of myself....had another one of those "this would be a great time for a nap" moments....but I hit the TM instead!........P


Cool!!!  When does she arrive back home....I'm dying to see pictures!!



araes2102 said:


> Hmm, again with all my recent stress, I have NOT been grateful lately for all that I do have... this may take me a minute...
> 
> 1. Very good friends of ours got married on 2/11/12. Beautiful wedding and tons of fun!
> 2. DBF loves me, though it's sometimes hard to remember that I love him!
> 3. I DO love DBF. He is an awesome man... Strong, inside and out. Handsome. Committed (though this is hard to remember sometimes too since I am DGF and not DW! ). And a truly GOOD person (hard to find these days!).
> 4. DBF and I are going to Van Halen this summer! More exciting for him than me actually but still, it will be a whole lot of fun. We obviously couldn't afford the over $100 each for the tickets so his brother bought them as a bday gift for him. So very generous!
> 5. I have my BFF to lean on when I need her. We have known each other since high school and have often referred to each other as a "non-sexual life partner"  I love her so much and she can always make me smile. And I always try to do the same for her.
> 6. I have both of my parents still. Thngs have not always been great between us, but I have them and I can turn to them, and be there for them still. I truly am blessed for this.
> 7. Fiances may be tight but I have a nice home, a nice car, can (barely) afford quality childcare for my kids, I can feed my kids, and I have a career I do love.
> 8. I may be fat, but I am young and I have not had any major health complications. And I have the ability to get the weight off before I do!
> 9. I have my kids. And they are happy, healthy, and reasonably well behaved. With all the horrors I see every day at work, I am more than grateful for these things. I love my kids!
> 10. I got through this list! I was able to think of more things than I thought I would! I haeard that keeping a journal about gratitude is proven treatment for depression. Glad for this challenge!
> LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!  You are so positive!!! Thank you for reminding me of all the wonderful things I have in my life too!



Hang in there 



donac said:


> Good Wednesday morning
> 
> They are predicting yucky weather for us today.  I think we are mostly getting rain so it is not too bad for us.
> 
> Lynda I hope your mother is feeling better.
> 
> I have along day ahead of me and I am so tired right now. I don't know why.  I got a pretty good night sleep last night.  Maybe thinking of all I have to do today.
> 
> Tuesday QOTD: On this day in 2004 Earl of Sandwich opened in DTD. Are you a sandwich eater? What do you usually put on your sandwich...bread, meats, toppings, condiments?
> 
> Bonus: Is there something that you bought at Disney that you treasure? What is it?
> 
> I am not a big sandwich eater.  If I take a sandwich for lunch I can't make it ahead of time.  I have to make it just before I eat it.  I do like a sub shop around here called Jersey Mikes.  They make a great turkey sandwich.  They also can serve a mini which is smaller than a half and on whole wheat.
> 
> I have many Disney items I have bought over the years.  I have notepads that I use at work.  I also have a poster of all the villians on my wall by the clock.  I have a number of ornaments that I have collected since my first trp to DL in 1978.  I also collect salt and pepper shakers which are in my china cabinet and my curio cabinet.
> 
> Off to get ready for work.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


Getting yucky up here too Dona!
I, too, collect ornaments....instead of buying something I would never wear outside of Disney I buy an ornament for each trip....every time I see one I remember the magic that we had on that particular trip...



my3princes said:


> Good Morning.  Bad weather heading this way later this afternoon.  It looks like we could get 3 -6 inches or 8-12 inches depending on how the storm goes.  We always seem to be right on that storm line.  This would be the most snowfall all winter   They are already predicting morning delays and school closings.


Oh No!!!  I hope the weather isn't too bad!



D73 said:


> Morning Donalds!  I hope you are having a good week. I know we are all having points of struggle but keeping a presence on the BL DIS board is definitely the way to go. I have seen myself much more focused this week since returning!  Thanks all!
> 
> 
> §§§§§§
> 
> Well I have made it to the gym each day as I promised myself I would. I want to really get myself into that habit so that when I am sailing on the Dream and Fantasy in a month's time I have the gym so ingrained into my daily routine that I will find myself there almost involuntarily. I think I will sign up for a session or two of personal training and use *bellesdreamer*'s approach and tell the trainer to go all Bob Harper on my butt.
> 
> Happy hump day....almost to the end of another week!
> 
> Way to go!
> 
> Christopher


I am uber jealous of your trips...just a question, are you going alone or with others?  I really want to go on a cruise but nobody wants to go on a Disney cruise with me   I was thinking of going alone but I'm not sure if that would be fun?

Personal training is great!  I got sooo many tips from my trainer when I had him and he helped me figure out some of the equipment that looked scary to me 

I'm sure you are going to have a stellar week at weigh in!!



pjlla said:


> Morning all! The weather that Deb and Dona have mentioned is heading my way too. While I can't complain about snow totals this winter, I am concerned that it won't be gone in time for DD's return late tomorrow night.
> 
> DS has plans to go snowboarding tomorrow...but maybe I should get him up and see if we can move it to today.
> 
> Christopher.... You are so right that knowledge is power! This is true of so many aspects of life...but especially important when it comes to our health. You can't eat right if you don't understand what you are eating or what it may do to/for your body.
> 
> Off to get laundry done! I haven't done a load in nearly a week! No swim towels, so I got a bit of a break!................P


Hope you don't get snowed in!!



cclovesdis said:


> Pamper Week, Wed., 2/29: Today is Leap Day. Do something active and fun, like leaping.
> 
> Hi Donalds,
> 
> I've been reading along, but not posting much. You are doing wonderfully! Congrats to all of your Biggest Losers this week and to everyone who is participating! I am yo-yoing up and down between 2 pounds above and 2 pounds below my starting weight for the challenge. I've found out last night that I likely have to go to a formal event in early June, so I've decided to set a goal of doing the 30 Day Shred everyday during March. I am hoping it will help me shed an inch in my waist and an inch in my upper arms.
> 
> The mom drama has subsided. I am not engaging in so much emotional eating now. I continue to struggle with making better choices around people other than my family. I am eating GF (and unfortunately having problems with cross-contamination) and I do feel better physically. I got the results of my most recent thyroid test and the med I take for that is a the right dose. I wasn't so sure so I was glad when I saw the results. This is the first morning in a few days that I woke up before 8 AM and was functional at that time. On Monday and yesterday, it took until almost Noon before I did much of anything. Needless to say, I am very happy with this morning's wake up.
> 
> Have a wonderful, OP day Donalds!
> 
> CC


CC, just giving you a   Hang in there!!



jillbur said:


> Happy Leap Day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is raining like cazy here! I was hoping for some freezing rain to delay school today, but no luck. We actually haven't had a delay yet this school year which is really odd! We had quite a few last year and a make up day for a cancellation. Our schools in western PA rarely cancel.
> 
> I got super organized last night for home and work, so I have a few extra minutes to check in today. I am going to spinning tonight so I am excited because it is such a good workout (and I sleep so good after spinning). Other than that, nothing else exciting going on with me.
> 
> I was just checking my Touring Plans Lines ap. I wish I could've done the 24 hours today at WDW. It would be so fun (and tiring)! And, it would be a good day to hit all 4 parks! A girl can dream...
> 
> Have a good day!
> 
> Jill


Don't send the yucky weather this way....oops, I just looked outside and it's here...
I am soooo glad you have found spinning and like it!!  I absolutely agree...the sleep after a spin class is so amazing and I wake up so refreshed in the am.  Wish I could spin more than one day a week but my mid-week is packed and there is no way this butt is getting out of bed at 5:30 for exercise....maybe someday but not today!!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Wednesday QOTD: On this day in 2008 giraffe Makena was born in Animal Kingdom.  Her name means 'happy one".  what is your happiest Disney memory/moment?
> 
> Bonus: Do you have a pet?  What kind and what is his/her name?
> 
> 
> Sorry I am sooo late today!  A few crisis moments here on the ranch (school!)  I will be back later with replies
> 
> Make great choices today!!
> ~Karen



My favorite Disney memory is the first time my nephew saw the castle....he was just in awe and quite frankly speechless.  I cried.  I get weepy just thinking about it!!

No pets in my house  I have killed 6 fish over the past few years...I guess I am not a good pet parent 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Busy day AGAIN!!  Just a drive by...

1. lunch
2. phone call to USC
3. Faculty Meeting
4. Nail appointment
5. Accountant for taxes
6. Gym
7. Dinner
8. DIS
9. Sleep

Tomorrow is even more packed!!  Is it spring break yet????

Make great choices today Donalds!!


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> * Wednesday QOTD: On this day in 2008 giraffe Makena was born in Animal Kingdom.  Her name means 'happy one".  what is your happiest Disney memory/moment?
> Bonus: Do you have a pet?  What kind and what is his/her name?*
> ~Karen



I think my favorite Disney memory is when my family and I first arrived in the Disney area, heading to Port Orleans French Quarter, and I saw my first Disney bus!!  HAHAHAHA!!   After my kids stopped laughing at me, they begged me to stop taking pictures of the bus.  It was great.  

We have a dog, his name is Scrappy.  He is a mix of poodle, terrier and hot dog!  Hahaha, what a mess.  But he's a sweetie.

Thank you to all who have asked about my mom, this is an amazing group of people.  She is recovering wonderfully.  She gets wore out really easy, so I did all her cooking, cleaning and grocery shopping.  But she'll be doing it all herself in no time.


----------



## pjlla

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> * Wednesday QOTD: On this day in 2008 giraffe Makena was born in Animal Kingdom.  Her name means 'happy one".  what is your happiest Disney memory/moment?
> 
> Bonus: Do you have a pet?  What kind and what is his/her name?*
> 
> ~Karen



Happiest memory: Sitting on the curb on Main Street in DL, 2 days before the big 50th anniversary celebration (I mention that in particular because the park was done up especially beautifully!)....waiting for the afternoon parade...but as I recall it was later than 3 pm...maybe closer to 5pm?  They played the "welcome to our family" song from Brother Bear...and cast members came out and took the kids into the street for some games and dancing. It was a beautiful evening...warm, sunny, absolutely perfect...and I could not believe that I was so lucky to be there as a family, having the time of our lives. The lyrics to that song fit the moment just right...it was definitely my "happy to be" time!  I teared up from the sheer joy of the moment, the day, the whole vacation!  That was nearly 7 years ago and I could still cry just remembering it.  


Pet: we currently have a kitty. We named her Lucky after we took her in...she had been living under a neighbors shed for most of the summer and it was nearly winter.  We don't actually call her Lucky though..... We mostly call her Shmoopy or Shmoops or Princess. She is truly the sweetest kitty I've ever had.  We've had her about 6 years...and presume she was at least 2 when we got her, as we know she had had at least one litter already.  Hope we have many more years with her, but her age is starting to show a bit.  

TTYL............P


----------



## belledreamer

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> * Wednesday QOTD: On this day in 2008 giraffe Makena was born in Animal Kingdom.  Her name means 'happy one".  what is your happiest Disney memory/moment?
> 
> Bonus: Do you have a pet?  What kind and what is his/her name?*



When we first get into Magic Kingdom and start walking towards Cinderella's Castle.  It always catches a breath in my throat... 

BONUS QOTD:  Yep.  I have a 2 year old Calico named 'Jenny', but we also call her 'Mimi'.

Here's a picture!






Yes, she does actually sleep like that.  To live the life of a cat... 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I am soooo glad you had a wonderful experience! I loved my trainer...well I still love him but I can't afford him.  Screaming thighs are the price we pay for a stellar workout....pretty soon I want stellar thighs to go with it!
> 
> How did you sleep after the workout?  I always find I sleep better when I have a hard workout and wake up more refreshed the next day....



I totally died last night!  I did go rent Captain America from the Redbox and watched it last night. (Wasn't impressed... Chris Evans was hot though.  ) But after that, I don't think I rolled over.  I always sleep like a rock after a good workout.  Dad says I snore like a train though... 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

So I did intend to go to the gym for some more cardio today, but the thighs are screaming so loud that just walking and getting up out of a chair hurts...  Is that normal?  So I think for this evening I'm going to try to rest them for a while.  Having grilled chicken salad on the Foreman grill for supper, plus I rented 'Megamind' for this evening so I may do some 100 cal popcorn too. 

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## my3princes

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> * Wednesday QOTD: On this day in 2008 giraffe Makena was born in Animal Kingdom.  Her name means 'happy one".  what is your happiest Disney memory/moment?
> 
> Bonus: Do you have a pet?  What kind and what is his/her name?*
> 
> 
> Sorry I am sooo late today!  A few crisis moments here on the ranch (school!)  I will be back later with replies
> 
> Make great choices today!!
> ~Karen



I can't pick a moment.  There have been amazing moments and memories from each of our trips.  

We do not have any pets.  We had 2 dogs and a cat for there entire lifespans and losing them was horrible, something that I'm not sure that I ever want to go through again.  Nick was watching Marley and Me the other day and it brought back all of those feelings, I sobbed like a baby.  The other reason that we do not have pets is that we love to travel and try to do a multi week trip each summer.  We'd have to have a house sitter.  Also, we are always on the go with the kids activities and full time jobs so it really wouldn't be fair to the pets.


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

GoofyPredsFan said:


> I think my favorite Disney memory is when my family and I first arrived in the Disney area, heading to Port Orleans French Quarter, and I saw my first Disney bus!!  HAHAHAHA!!   After my kids stopped laughing at me, they begged me to stop taking pictures of the bus.  It was great.
> 
> We have a dog, his name is Scrappy.  He is a mix of poodle, terrier and hot dog!  Hahaha, what a mess.  But he's a sweetie.
> 
> Thank you to all who have asked about my mom, this is an amazing group of people.  She is recovering wonderfully.  She gets wore out really easy, so I did all her cooking, cleaning and grocery shopping.  But she'll be doing it all herself in no time.


Lol!  I always get misty when I see the Magical Express bus at the Orlando airport....it means Disney is sooooo close!!!

Awe!! Scrappy sounds like a sweetie!

So glad your mom is doing better 


pjlla said:


> Happiest memory: Sitting on the curb on Main Street in DL, 2 days before the big 50th anniversary celebration (I mention that in particular because the park was done up especially beautifully!)....waiting for the afternoon parade...but as I recall it was later than 3 pm...maybe closer to 5pm?  They played the "welcome to our family" song from Brother Bear...and cast members came out and took the kids into the street for some games and dancing. It was a beautiful evening...warm, sunny, absolutely perfect...and I could not believe that I was so lucky to be there as a family, having the time of our lives. The lyrics to that song fit the moment just right...it was definitely my "happy to be" time!  I teared up from the sheer joy of the moment, the day, the whole vacation!  That was nearly 7 years ago and I could still cry just remembering it.
> 
> 
> Pet: we currently have a kitty. We named her Lucky after we took her in...she had been living under a neighbors shed for most of the summer and it was nearly winter.  We don't actually call her Lucky though..... We mostly call her Shmoopy or Shmoops or Princess. She is truly the sweetest kitty I've ever had.  We've had her about 6 years...and presume she was at least 2 when we got her, as we know she had had at least one litter already.  Hope we have many more years with her, but her age is starting to show a bit.
> 
> TTYL............P


I love your memory....it's special moments like that, that last forever!!

Shmoopy is what my DBinL calls my Dsis...it made me laugh  



belledreamer said:


> When we first get into Magic Kingdom and start walking towards Cinderella's Castle.  It always catches a breath in my throat...
> 
> BONUS QOTD:  Yep.  I have a 2 year old Calico named 'Jenny', but we also call her 'Mimi'.
> 
> Here's a picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she does actually sleep like that.  To live the life of a cat...
> 
> 
> 
> I totally died last night!  I did go rent Captain America from the Redbox and watched it last night. (Wasn't impressed... Chris Evans was hot though.  ) But after that, I don't think I rolled over.  I always sleep like a rock after a good workout.  Dad says I snore like a train though...
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> So I did intend to go to the gym for some more cardio today, but the thighs are screaming so loud that just walking and getting up out of a chair hurts...  Is that normal?  So I think for this evening I'm going to try to rest them for a while.  Having grilled chicken salad on the Foreman grill for supper, plus I rented 'Megamind' for this evening so I may do some 100 cal popcorn too.
> 
> Happy Hump Day!


Such a cute kitty!!!  In my next life I will come back as a pet who has a really good family 

Yes, your thighs may hurt for a few days but that just means that your muscles are adjusting and healing.  I took tonight off too...very tired after running around all day and my ankle (the one I broke) was swelling with all the rain today. Have fun with the movie 


my3princes said:


> I can't pick a moment.  There have been amazing moments and memories from each of our trips.
> 
> We do not have any pets.  We had 2 dogs and a cat for there entire lifespans and losing them was horrible, something that I'm not sure that I ever want to go through again.  Nick was watching Marley and Me the other day and it brought back all of those feelings, I sobbed like a baby.  The other reason that we do not have pets is that we love to travel and try to do a multi week trip each summer.  We'd have to have a house sitter.  Also, we are always on the go with the kids activities and full time jobs so it really wouldn't be fair to the pets.


Losing a pet is tough when you open your heart to the little furry angels.  I absolutely understand that it can be tough with traveling...that must be expensive to have them watched or left at a kennel.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
good evening Donalds!

I hit the wall....so tired after meeting with my accountant.  At least it looks like I am getting a good chunk of money back!  I really want new kitchen countertops 

I have to say, I love Pinterest!  I've been posting on the boards and have found some fun stuff!!  If you are on the site, feel free to follow me...Karen Ferretti 

Have a great night!


----------



## DisNorth

belledreamer said:


> When we first get into Magic Kingdom and start walking towards Cinderella's Castle.  It always catches a breath in my throat...
> 
> BONUS QOTD:  Yep.  I have a 2 year old Calico named 'Jenny', but we also call her 'Mimi'.
> 
> Here's a picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she does actually sleep like that.  To live the life of a cat...


Love the photo, what a cutie!


----------



## araes2102

D73 said:


> Well I have made it to the gym each day as I promised myself I would. I want to really get myself into that habit so that when I am sailing on the Dream and Fantasy in a month's time I have the gym so ingrained into my daily routine that I will find myself there almost involuntarily. I think I will sign up for a session or two of personal training and use *bellesdreamer*'s approach and tell the trainer to go all Bob Harper on my butt.



 Good job! I surprise myself by being jealous of the thought of exercising... I think it might be the Disney cruise ship hosting said exercise plans that might have something to do with it! 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> * Wednesday QOTD: On this day in 2008 giraffe Makena was born in Animal Kingdom.  Her name means 'happy one".  what is your happiest Disney memory/moment?
> 
> Bonus: Do you have a pet?  What kind and what is his/her name?*



Don't have any happy Disney park memories (yet) but my happiest Disney memory was fairly recent. Took the kids to see Lion King 3D. We were all crying at the intro and singing along. One of my fav Disney scenes ever is that intro! And apparently the kids love it just as much as I do! Really wanted to take them to see Beauty and the Beast 3D as that is my fav Disney movie, but alas 3D really makes it cost prohiitive for us. However, if they do come out with the Little Mermaid 3D as the rumors I have heard floating around, we will HAVE to see that. DD is absolutely obsessed! 

Pets! We have 2. A cat named Dakota, age 10, and a boxer/lab mix named Rocky, age 5. 




donaldandpirates said:


> Good morning, Donalds!  I'm so very sorry I haven't been on in forever.  Work has been absolutely horrendous for the past couple of weeks.  Anyway, I just wanted to pop in and say, "Hi!"  I'll try my best to catch up soon.



 Good to see you!



::Snow_White:: said:


> Tried on a t-shirt that's always been a bit uncomfortably small and I feel a lot better in it today and some shorts from last summer that used to be a little bit too tight and they fit perfectly! Found 2 tanktops I bought for our 2010 WDW trip that I never wore becasue they were too small. Hope I can wear them this year!



 Sounds like you are doing great!



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Thank you to all who have asked about my mom, this is an amazing group of people.  She is recovering wonderfully.  She gets wore out really easy, so I did all her cooking, cleaning and grocery shopping.  But she'll be doing it all herself in no time.



So glad to hear she is doing well!


----------



## mackeysmom

> Wednesday QOTD: On this day in 2008 giraffe Makena was born in Animal Kingdom.  Her name means 'happy one".  what is your happiest Disney memory/moment?



So many to choose from, but probably getting into the Hot Seat at Who Wants To Be A Millionaire - Play It! and not making a complete fool out of myself. 



> Bonus: Do you have a pet?  What kind and what is his/her name?



This is Blackie - I trapped him as a feral kitten and cage-tamed him.  Now he is 3 years old and a big mush (and very sleepy):





This is Sunny Doodle - He is "about" 5 years old.  I adopted him this past May - he was previously abused and has some stress/abuse related health issues, but he's come a long way in just a few months:





This was my sweet boy Mackey (as in Mackeysmom) - he was the best cat EVER.  He passed away last April.   He was almost 16 years old and I had him since he was 8 weeks old.  I still sometimes expect him to be waiting at the front door for me when I get home.      





- Laura


----------



## donac

Good Thursday morning. 

Got through a very busy day.  I may have a tutoring session after school today and then a meeting at church.  I am hoping the meeting won't go to long but I have a feeling it will end up being a 2 hour training session.

I woke up very sore and achy this morning.  We spent two hours last night looking at all the costumes for the show I am working on.  Two hours aren't bad but at times it was too unorganized.  We have a lot of work to do this weekend.  The show opens next week. 

I am happy this morning in that I looked at my pedometer last night.  I had 287300 steps for the month of Feb.  I know that I did not wear it to school one day so I did over 290000 steps that is over 10000 steps a day.  It is something I have been trying to do for the last couple of months.  I finally did it.   I am going to try to increase this this month.  

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

donac said:


> Good Thursday morning.
> 
> Got through a very busy day.  I may have a tutoring session after school today and then a meeting at church.  I am hoping the meeting won't go to long but I have a feeling it will end up being a 2 hour training session.
> 
> I woke up very sore and achy this morning.  We spent two hours last night looking at all the costumes for the show I am working on.  Two hours aren't bad but at times it was too unorganized.  We have a lot of work to do this weekend.  The show opens next week.
> 
> I am happy this morning in that I looked at my pedometer last night.  I had 287300 steps for the month of Feb.  I know that I did not wear it to school one day so I did over 290000 steps that is over 10000 steps a day.  It is something I have been trying to do for the last couple of months.  I finally did it.   I am going to try to increase this this month.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Hope you stay fit and healthy Dona It's amazing how well you've done getting your 10000 steps per day You've inspired me to go find my pedometer and see if I can match you step-for-step


----------



## mikamah

Good morning Donalds!!

Been a busy week here, so not as much dis time as I'd like.  I'm still in the wagon, had a few indiscretions but wrote them all down, so i feel like I am in control.  I have a retirement party tonight, and am planning a couple drinks there, but will stick to the vegies for appes.  

 Today is March 1st!!  A new month for a new beginning!!  We can do this!!

COngratulations to all the top losers this week!!    Very inspiring!! 

Hope you're all having a great week!!


----------



## pjlla

donac said:


> Good Thursday morning.
> 
> Got through a very busy day.  I may have a tutoring session after school today and then a meeting at church.  I am hoping the meeting won't go to long but I have a feeling it will end up being a 2 hour training session.
> 
> I woke up very sore and achy this morning.  We spent two hours last night looking at all the costumes for the show I am working on.  Two hours aren't bad but at times it was too unorganized.  We have a lot of work to do this weekend.  The show opens next week.
> 
> I am happy this morning in that I looked at my pedometer last night.  I had 287300 steps for the month of Feb.  I know that I did not wear it to school one day so I did over 290000 steps that is over 10000 steps a day.  It is something I have been trying to do for the last couple of months.  I finally did it.   I am going to try to increase this this month.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



 Great job achieving that goal!



mikamah said:


> Good morning Donalds!!
> 
> Been a busy week here, so not as much dis time as I'd like.  I'm still in the wagon, had a few indiscretions but wrote them all down, so i feel like I am in control.  I have a retirement party tonight, and am planning a couple drinks there, but will stick to the vegies for appes.
> 
> Today is March 1st!!  A new month for a new beginning!!  We can do this!!
> 
> COngratulations to all the top losers this week!!    Very inspiring!!
> 
> Hope you're all having a great week!!




Glad  you have a plan for tonight!  Thanks for the reminder about the new month and a chance for a fresh start !

****************

Well we got about 12 inches of snow last night and we are supposed to get about 4-6 more today. Finally enough snow for snowboarding and I don't want to drive in it! I think I'm going to ask DS if we can move it to tomorrow...but that will mean I won't be here for DD's first day home.  Not sure what to do. I will recheck weather.com in 30 min before I decide.

Praying that this snow doesn't delay DD's return. They are flying out of CR about 1pm central time today and have a few hours in Miami before flying into Boston tonight.

Coffee is calling!.........P


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

mikamah said:


> Good morning Donalds!!
> 
> Been a busy week here, so not as much dis time as I'd like.  I'm still in the wagon, had a few indiscretions but wrote them all down, so i feel like I am in control.  I have a retirement party tonight, and am planning a couple drinks there, but will stick to the vegies for appes.
> 
> Today is March 1st!!  A new month for a new beginning!!  We can do this!!
> 
> COngratulations to all the top losers this week!!    Very inspiring!!
> 
> Hope you're all having a great week!!


Thanks for reminding us that its a new month and chance for a new beginning Even though I'm dreading tomorrows weigh-in I feel much more positive today that I can make small changes that will at least let me maintain from here on in (though still hoping to lose)


pjlla said:


> Great job achieving that goal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad  you have a plan for tonight!  Thanks for the reminder about the new month and a chance for a fresh start !
> 
> ****************
> 
> Well we got about 12 inches of snow last night and we are supposed to get about 4-6 more today. Finally enough snow for snowboarding and I don't want to drive in it! I think I'm going to ask DS if we can move it to tomorrow...but that will mean I won't be here for DD's first day home.  Not sure what to do. I will recheck weather.com in 30 min before I decide.
> 
> Praying that this snow doesn't delay DD's return. They are flying out of CR about 1pm central time today and have a few hours in Miami before flying into Boston tonight.
> 
> Coffee is calling!.........P



Fingers crossed that your daughter arrives home safe and on schedule


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

Thursday QOTD: On this day in 1994 Aladdin's "A Whole New World" won 5 Grammy Awards!  We are 2 months into our challenge - how has your world changed?  Are you were you thought you would be?

BRB for my replies...


----------



## pjlla

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Thursday QOTD: On this day in 1994 Aladdin's "A Whole New World" won 5 Grammy Awards!  We are 2 months into our challenge - how has your world changed?  Are you were you thought you would be?
> 
> BRB for my replies...



Well...since I am 4 years into this journey, these past 2 months have not been any big change.  But NO, I'm not where I thought I would be! I can't believe I can't get these 5 pounds off!  Need to think about making some BIG changes to shake off these 5 pounds!

Still no decision made about today. One friend cannot make it to the mountain today...and DH cleared our driveway, but says the street looks like it hasn't been plowed in a while. Still thinking........P


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Hey *Pamela*!! Just popping in to say I got that book in the mail, I'm going to start it tonight. 
I'll mail it back as soon as I'm done. Thanks so much!!


----------



## jillbur

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> * Wednesday QOTD: On this day in 2008 giraffe Makena was born in Animal Kingdom.  Her name means 'happy one".  what is your happiest Disney memory/moment?
> 
> Bonus: Do you have a pet?  What kind and what is his/her name?
> *



My happiest moment was walking down Main Street and seeing the Castle for the first time with DH and DSs. But then again, our whole first family trip was so magical and memorable!

We have a dog and a cat. My fluffy kitty's name is Puffy. He is all black. He was given to me by an old neighbor who cold not care for him anymore. He was one at the time and I just love him to death. We call him grandpa kitty since he's so laid back and relaxed. He really isn't into playing. He is 12 years old.

Our dog was just adopted 2 summers ago from a kill shelter. Her name is Charley and she is a mix, but mainly Australian Cattle dog (Red Heeler). She is about 3 years old and totally still a 55 pound puppy. I like to call her our "hot mess." She and DS8 bonded immediately and they have such a good relationship. It's amazing.




pjlla said:


> Great job achieving that goal!
> 
> Well we got about 12 inches of snow last night and we are supposed to get about 4-6 more today. Finally enough snow for snowboarding and I don't want to drive in it! I think I'm going to ask DS if we can move it to tomorrow...but that will mean I won't be here for DD's first day home.  Not sure what to do. I will recheck weather.com in 30 min before I decide.
> 
> Praying that this snow doesn't delay DD's return. They are flying out of CR about 1pm central time today and have a few hours in Miami before flying into Boston tonight.
> 
> Coffee is calling!.........P



Wow that's a lot of snow. I hope DD makes it home on time!




RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Thursday QOTD: On this day in 1994 Aladdin's "A Whole New World" won 5 Grammy Awards!  We are 2 months into our challenge - how has your world changed?  Are you were you thought you would be?
> 
> BRB for my replies...



My world has changed by me feeling so much better. I have been making time for me (by exercising) and I have more energy and feel healthier. I am also noticing my clothes being looser! Yay!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Gotta run!

Jill


----------



## cclovesdis

Pamper Week, Thursday, 3/1: Set a realistic goal for yourself for the month of March.

I have 2 of them.
1: Lose 5 pounds.
2: Sleep better. This 10 AM wak up and still not feeling functional has to go.

I am hoping losing weight, which will require more exercise, will help with my sleep.


----------



## donaldandpirates

donac said:


> Good Thursday morning.
> 
> I am happy this morning in that I looked at my pedometer last night.  I had 287300 steps for the month of Feb.  I know that I did not wear it to school one day so I did over 290000 steps that is over 10000 steps a day.  It is something I have been trying to do for the last couple of months.  I finally did it.   I am going to try to increase this this month.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Congratulations on reaching your goal!  



pjlla said:


> Well we got about 12 inches of snow last night and we are supposed to get about 4-6 more today. Finally enough snow for snowboarding and I don't want to drive in it! I think I'm going to ask DS if we can move it to tomorrow...but that will mean I won't be here for DD's first day home.  Not sure what to do. I will recheck weather.com in 30 min before I decide.
> 
> Praying that this snow doesn't delay DD's return. They are flying out of CR about 1pm central time today and have a few hours in Miami before flying into Boston tonight.
> Coffee is calling!.........P



I hope your DD has safe flights home.  Enjoy that coffee! 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Thursday QOTD: On this day in 1994 Aladdin's "A Whole New World" won 5 Grammy Awards!  We are 2 months into our challenge - how has your world changed?  Are you were you thought you would be?
> 
> BRB for my replies...



I never thought I would see any weight loss at all and have the increased energy that was so desperately needed.  I was hoping to be a little further along with the weight loss, but that's my own fault, and there's nothing else to do but get right back on track and keep moving forward.  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Still haven't had the time to catch up completely.  I'm hoping work starts slowing down soon; however, the extra money is needed for the next Disney trip.  We've decided on AoA Lion King suites, and my DD's best friend is able to come with us -- her first visit ever! 
I really need to get back on the boards regularly, even if it's just a few minutes a day.  You all are inspiring, and the accountability is essential! 

Have a great day, Donalds!


----------



## my3princes

pjlla said:


> Great job achieving that goal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad  you have a plan for tonight!  Thanks for the reminder about the new month and a chance for a fresh start !
> 
> ****************
> 
> Well we got about 12 inches of snow last night and we are supposed to get about 4-6 more today. Finally enough snow for snowboarding and I don't want to drive in it! I think I'm going to ask DS if we can move it to tomorrow...but that will mean I won't be here for DD's first day home.  Not sure what to do. I will recheck weather.com in 30 min before I decide.
> 
> Praying that this snow doesn't delay DD's return. They are flying out of CR about 1pm central time today and have a few hours in Miami before flying into Boston tonight.
> 
> Coffee is calling!.........P



Wow, that's a lot of snow.  We only got a couple of inches, but it's still coming down and is supposed to be the worse at around noon.  Maybe we'll get 4 inches total


----------



## pjlla

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Hey *Pamela*!! Just popping in to say I got that book in the mail, I'm going to start it tonight.
> I'll mail it back as soon as I'm done. Thanks so much!!



You're welcome!
Pass it on to someone else who might enjoy it.



my3princes said:


> Wow, that's a lot of snow.  We only got a couple of inches, but it's still coming down and is supposed to be the worse at around noon.  Maybe we'll get 4 inches total



When DH came in from snow blowing he said it was about 9-10 inches...and I was too lazy to take a ruler out... but if it wasn't 12 inches then, it must be by now! And still snowing heavily....but I made it to the mountain with DS and friend! Hope I can make it home!

I'll be back to chat later.........P


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day.

I was reading the MFP website today and it made me want to ask, do all of you who count calories eat back the calories you burn from exercise or not?

A lot of people say yes and no, but I wanted to know what my friends here do.

Right now my calorie limit is about 1350, and I never eat back the calories that I burn, at least yet. For instance today I would eat about 1400, and I would burn around 800 tonight on my run. That leaves me with a net 600 calories, is this way to low? I don't feel deprived from food and if I'm hungry after my exercise I would eat but I'd still stay well under on days like today. (Not that I'd refuse to eat more. )

Someone posted that if you only have about 10-20 lbs to lose, to eat them back so that you can keep up with exercise. Now I'm thinking that this _could_ be a reason I'm not progressing as fast with my running as I expected. However I don't feel exhausted by any of my other exercise routines.


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

araes2102 said:


> Good job! I surprise myself by being jealous of the thought of exercising... I think it might be the Disney cruise ship hosting said exercise plans that might have something to do with it!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have any happy Disney park memories (yet) but my happiest Disney memory was fairly recent. Took the kids to see Lion King 3D. We were all crying at the intro and singing along. One of my fav Disney scenes ever is that intro! And apparently the kids love it just as much as I do! Really wanted to take them to see Beauty and the Beast 3D as that is my fav Disney movie, but alas 3D really makes it cost prohiitive for us. However, if they do come out with the Little Mermaid 3D as the rumors I have heard floating around, we will HAVE to see that. DD is absolutely obsessed!
> 
> Pets! We have 2. A cat named Dakota, age 10, and a boxer/lab mix named Rocky, age 5.


AWW! Beauty and the Beast is my favorite too!  I didn't hear that Little Mermaid was coming out in 3D but I know Nemo is 



mackeysmom said:


> So many to choose from, but probably getting into the Hot Seat at Who Wants To Be A Millionaire - Play It! and not making a complete fool out of myself.
> 
> 
> 
> This is Blackie - I trapped him as a feral kitten and cage-tamed him.  Now he is 3 years old and a big mush (and very sleepy):
> 
> 
> This is Sunny Doodle - He is "about" 5 years old.  I adopted him this past May - he was previously abused and has some stress/abuse related health issues, but he's come a long way in just a few months:
> 
> 
> This was my sweet boy Mackey (as in Mackeysmom) - he was the best cat EVER.  He passed away last April.   He was almost 16 years old and I had him since he was 8 weeks old.  I still sometimes expect him to be waiting at the front door for me when I get home.
> 
> 
> - Laura


Soooo sweet!  It looks like you have happy cats too!



donac said:


> Good Thursday morning.
> 
> Got through a very busy day.  I may have a tutoring session after school today and then a meeting at church.  I am hoping the meeting won't go to long but I have a feeling it will end up being a 2 hour training session.
> 
> I woke up very sore and achy this morning.  We spent two hours last night looking at all the costumes for the show I am working on.  Two hours aren't bad but at times it was too unorganized.  We have a lot of work to do this weekend.  The show opens next week.
> 
> I am happy this morning in that I looked at my pedometer last night.  I had 287300 steps for the month of Feb.  I know that I did not wear it to school one day so I did over 290000 steps that is over 10000 steps a day.  It is something I have been trying to do for the last couple of months.  I finally did it.   I am going to try to increase this this month.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


WOW!!  That's a ton of steps!! Great job!



mikamah said:


> Good morning Donalds!!
> 
> Been a busy week here, so not as much dis time as I'd like.  I'm still in the wagon, had a few indiscretions but wrote them all down, so i feel like I am in control.  I have a retirement party tonight, and am planning a couple drinks there, but will stick to the vegies for appes.
> 
> Today is March 1st!!  A new month for a new beginning!!  We can do this!!
> 
> COngratulations to all the top losers this week!!    Very inspiring!!
> 
> Hope you're all having a great week!!


I'm with you Kathy!!  I need a drink to night so I need to get the points right!  Yes we can DO IT!!!



pjlla said:


> Well we got about 12 inches of snow last night and we are supposed to get about 4-6 more today. Finally enough snow for snowboarding and I don't want to drive in it! I think I'm going to ask DS if we can move it to tomorrow...but that will mean I won't be here for DD's first day home.  Not sure what to do. I will recheck weather.com in 30 min before I decide.
> 
> Praying that this snow doesn't delay DD's return. They are flying out of CR about 1pm central time today and have a few hours in Miami before flying into Boston tonight.
> 
> Coffee is calling!.........P


Oh no!!  I would love some snow here!! Send it on down!!  I hope the flight is not delayed 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Thursday QOTD: On this day in 1994 Aladdin's "A Whole New World" won 5 Grammy Awards!  We are 2 months into our challenge - how has your world changed?  Are you were you thought you would be?
> 
> BRB for my replies...


 My body is starting to change the more I exercise.  I was hoping to be down 10 pounds by this point which i am not...but I am DOWN!  Keep on swimming!



pjlla said:


> Well...since I am 4 years into this journey, these past 2 months have not been any big change.  But NO, I'm not where I thought I would be! I can't believe I can't get these 5 pounds off!  Need to think about making some BIG changes to shake off these 5 pounds!
> 
> Still no decision made about today. One friend cannot make it to the mountain today...and DH cleared our driveway, but says the street looks like it hasn't been plowed in a while. Still thinking........P


Lol!  SO true!  Many of you have been here much longer than my one year mark!  Good luck on those last 5 pounds!!



jillbur said:


> My happiest moment was walking down Main Street and seeing the Castle for the first time with DH and DSs. But then again, our whole first family trip was so magical and memorable!
> 
> We have a dog and a cat. My fluffy kitty's name is Puffy. He is all black. He was given to me by an old neighbor who cold not care for him anymore. He was one at the time and I just love him to death. We call him grandpa kitty since he's so laid back and relaxed. He really isn't into playing. He is 12 years old.
> 
> Our dog was just adopted 2 summers ago from a kill shelter. Her name is Charley and she is a mix, but mainly Australian Cattle dog (Red Heeler). She is about 3 years old and totally still a 55 pound puppy. I like to call her our "hot mess." She and DS8 bonded immediately and they have such a good relationship. It's amazing.
> Gotta run!
> 
> Jill


Puffy is such a cute name!  I'm glad your cat and dog get along...



donaldandpirates said:


> I never thought I would see any weight loss at all and have the increased energy that was so desperately needed.  I was hoping to be a little further along with the weight loss, but that's my own fault, and there's nothing else to do but get right back on track and keep moving forward.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Still haven't had the time to catch up completely.  I'm hoping work starts slowing down soon; however, the extra money is needed for the next Disney trip.  We've decided on AoA Lion King suites, and my DD's best friend is able to come with us -- her first visit ever!
> I really need to get back on the boards regularly, even if it's just a few minutes a day.  You all are inspiring, and the accountability is essential!
> 
> Have a great day, Donalds!


Nice!!!  You must post some pics of AoA when you go!  I'm dying to see it and explore the new rooms...they seem pretty cool.



pjlla said:


> When DH came in from snow blowing he said it was about 9-10 inches...and I was too lazy to take a ruler out... but if it wasn't 12 inches then, it must be by now! And still snowing heavily....but I made it to the mountain with DS and friend! Hope I can make it home!
> 
> I'll be back to chat later.........P


Safe trip home P!


::Snow_White:: said:


> Hope everyone is having a wonderful day.
> 
> I was reading the MFP website today and it made me want to ask, do all of you who count calories eat back the calories you burn from exercise or not?
> 
> A lot of people say yes and no, but I wanted to know what my friends here do.
> 
> Right now my calorie limit is about 1350, and I never eat back the calories that I burn, at least yet. For instance today I would eat about 1400, and I would burn around 800 tonight on my run. That leaves me with a net 600 calories, is this way to low? I don't feel deprived from food and if I'm hungry after my exercise I would eat but I'd still stay well under on days like today. (Not that I'd refuse to eat more. )
> 
> Someone posted that if you only have about 10-20 lbs to lose, to eat them back so that you can keep up with exercise. Now I'm thinking that this _could_ be a reason I'm not progressing as fast with my running as I expected. However I don't feel exhausted by any of my other exercise routines.


I count points on WW and no, I don't use my exercise points.  I feel like they are a "bonus" for me in the health department.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Feeling a little tired today...even though I slept pretty well...maybe it's the weather?  Lunch was really lame today and I pretty much ate nothing with points since chicken nuggets and french fries are not on my menu (fried and non-GF). They were out of GF bread....and frozen yogurt.  Starving at the moment so I think I will just grab a cup of coffee (I never have coffee in the afternoon!) and make my remaining 3 phone calls to colleges (3pm, 4pm, and 4:45pm)  I'm having dinner tonight with two former colleagues/friends who I miss dearly.  We are going to Joe's American (burger place)...looks like a turkey burger on a GF bun with salad and a glass of wine....delish!

Make great choices today!


----------



## pjlla

Well...still up at the mountain.  Asked DS to buy me a coffee with skim when he went to get a cocoa. Took a few sips and realized it was a little bit sweet. Then looked inside and realize it looked pretty creamer. Drank a bit more because DS said it was french vanilla...so I figured he used some type of creamer instead of milk....but drank more and got more suspicion and went to the next lodge to check it out... And discovered it was a French vanilla cappuccino! Not exactly what I needed the day before weigh in! Dumped out the rest and got a black coffee...but not sure how much damage was done. Oh well...

So now here I sit, trying to stay warm, sipping my coffee, reading "The Hunger Games", waiting to hear from DD.  the boys lift tix expire at 4pm, so I should be home by 5 pm.  Snow has definitely let up. Hope it doesn't start strong again.

I see a salad in my future for dinner to make up for those cappuccino calories! Tuna melts on the schedule again, as the men love them and we try to eat fish when DD is away. I'll put some plain tuna on my salad for protein.

TTYL..........P


----------



## pjlla

Logan airport weather is snow all evening until after midnight! I don't have DD's flight info with me....I'll check it when I get home. But at least she'll be able to call me from Miami and let me know if they are delayed in taking off from there. I'd rather have them stuck in Miami all night than fly and end up circling or worse!............P

Eta: snowing hard again....


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Thursday QOTD: On this day in 1994 Aladdin's "A Whole New World" won 5 Grammy Awards!  We are 2 months into our challenge - how has your world changed?  Are you were you thought you would be?



Hmmm...I can't be totally disappointed in myself because I do weigh less then I did on January 1st!  I was hoping for more, but I have to admit that I haven't put in as much effort as I should have so far.  So, in regards to setting a realistic goal for this month, I am going to fit in some sort of activity EVERY DAY.  Call it March Madness!!  I don't mean crazy exercise every day, but I certainly can at least walk.  Plus I will do better on my water, fruits and vegies.  LET'S ROLL!!! haha 
~Lynda


----------



## buzz5985

WIN! - March 1

It's that time again - please grab your tape measures and send me those numbers!!!!

Janis


----------



## Rose&Mike

pjlla said:


> Logan airport weather is snow all evening until after midnight! I don't have DD's flight info with me....I'll check it when I get home. But at least she'll be able to call me from Miami and let me know if they are delayed in taking off from there. I'd rather have them stuck in Miami all night than fly and end up circling or worse!............P
> 
> Eta: snowing hard again....


I hope she makes it home safe, or they decide early enough that the flight is cancelled so that they can get some sleep.


----------



## pjlla

She called when they landed in Miami. They still had to go through customs , etc.  Their flight out is scheduled for 7:55pm and as I haven't heard any more, I am presuming they are a "go". Should be landing in Boston about 11pm....by the time they get luggage, etc, they won't be here in town until about 2 am. 

I'm going to bed about 10 pm and try to get some sleep before pick up time. I pulled a near all-nighter the night/morning she left and I was sleepy for DAYS! Don't want that again!

Off to watch Enchanted on SyFy network while I fold laundry!..........P


----------



## jillbur

pjlla said:


> She called when they landed in Miami. They still had to go through customs , etc.  Their flight out is scheduled for 7:55pm and as I haven't heard any more, I am presuming they are a "go". Should be landing in Boston about 11pm....by the time they get luggage, etc, they won't be here in town until about 2 am.
> 
> I'm going to bed about 10 pm and try to get some sleep before pick up time. I pulled a near all-nighter the night/morning she left and I was sleepy for DAYS! Don't want that again!
> 
> Off to watch Enchanted on SyFy network while I fold laundry!..........P



Hope she's on the plane and flying home right now!!

Pamela~I got the book in the mail today. Thank you so much! Do you want it returned when I am done? If not, I'll probably post on here for someone. I have some other books and magazines I can probably get rid of also. I need to go through some stuff and see what I exactly have. What a great idea to pass things along to other disers! Again, thanks! Dis friends are the best!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Okay...I did it. I bought a new Vera Bradley mini crossbody and a new coinpurse for my trip in May. I told DH not to even let me open the package until I am below 150. I weighed in at 150.4 last week, but have a feeling I may be up a little this week. So my new motivation is going to be my new Veras in a box sitting on my desk chair for me to see but not touch until the scale says so everyday! 

Pamela~I am totally with you on that last 5 pounds except mine is more like 10. I am so happy with where I am so far this challenge, but it's so tough to lose when it's less weight coming off. Last week I really worked hard and lost 0.6 pounds. I was so excited and know this is a healthy loss, but I just want it gone!!! This week, I worked just as hard, but I feel like I might go up a bit. Not sure why, just a jut feeling. Good luck on that last 5! I would love to have 10 gone by summer, but I won't regress if it doesn't happen.

I'm going to hang out with DH for a bit before bed. I may book our flights for Austin, too. I'm not sure if gas prices will make plane tickets go up, but I don't really want to chance it. We are flying Southwest, so if they drop, I'll just rebook for a credit. I'm sure I can find some where else to fly 

Speaking of gas, I just wanted to share that on Feb 17th I drove 5 miles into Ohio to get gas for $3.29 because gas here in PA was $3.59. I checked today and gas in Ohio at the same station is $3.79. Yes...up 50 cents! Gas here in PA is...$3.79!! So the Ohio stations went up $0.50 and ours went up $0.20. How does this make any sense?  I give up 

Have a great weigh in Team Donald!!

Jill


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Stopping in real quick to share something cute! I made a vegetarian lasagna tonight from the recipe thread on the board and this is what fell over after I cut off the end of some of the peppers!!






I thought the green pepper looked more like stitch! 

Lasagna was deeeelicious! About to go run 4 miles before turning in, hope you all have a wonderful night!

P, hope your daughter makes it back safe and sound!


----------



## pjlla

Love the hidden Mickey peppers! And Stitch too!

DD is in the air on her way to Boston. I missed her a lot, but sad that this big adventure is over. 

Laundry done and completely caught up except for one white load...but I'm out of bleach so it has to wait.

Jill.....You're welcome!  Pass the book on to a friend when you're done with it. 

Not yet sure what tomorrow will bring. It will depend on what DD wants/needs to do. But I'll try to pop on in the am..........P


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Week 10: Crystal Palace, Cape May, Chef Mickey, etc.

This week's Healthy Habits were inspired by *pjlla/Pamela* and *ohMom/Molli*. Thanks you two!

No, these are not attractions, but they are places we often visit while in WDW. This week's Healthy Habits are designed to help us tackle the buffet.

For all 7 days:

1. Restaurant food frequently has more salt in it than food prepared at home. The best remedy for extra salt? Water! *Drink 64 oz. of water or more per day.* You can count up to 8 oz. of tea or coffee.

2. A good game plan for the buffet, as Pamela always says, is to have plenty of fruits and vegetables. *Eat 5 servigs of fruits and veggies per day.* Use your plan to determine what a portion is.

3. Cape May is just past the Boardwalk. Walking to Epcot from there is a great way to burn calories. You could do the same from Chef Mickey to the Magic Kingdom. Crystal Palace to Splash Mountain for a FastPass is a quick way to burn some calories too. Pamela often encourages us to change up our exercise routine. *Each day, doing something for a mile.* Examples: Stationary bike, elliptical, treadmill, recumbent bike, rower, mountain biking, walking around the neighborhood

4. Inspired by Molli, WDW offers some amazing treats. Some are huge like the cupcakes at Starring Rolls and others are "tiny" like the desserts at Cape May. However, they all have calories. It is so important that we do not deprive ourselves. *Each day, have something to eat that makes you feel like you are indulging.* Here are some examples: Strawberries with fat free whipped cream, diet hot chocolate, 1/4 cup frozen yogurt in diet root beer, homeade marinade on your steak (sirloin), sauteed onions on your turkery burger, fat-free, sugar-free pudding made with nonfat milk

*Min-Challenges*

1. Calcium is so important. *Have a serving of dairy or take a calcium supplement at least 3 times this week.*

2. Inspired by Molli as well, *Do something special just for yourself this week.* It can be as short or as long as you would like. (This was also choosen because often families eat at buffets because they have children and it is an easier way to meet characters, a good use of a child's dining credit, and/or to break up the day.)

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Results Week 7: Beauty and the Beast

*Congratulations to all our participants!*

*Team Mickey had 6 participants:
*cclovesdis
glass1/2fll
KDIPIAZZ
MelindaRuns
myweegirls
yanni2

*Team Donald had 6 participants:*
4HOLIDAYS
belledreamer
D73
jillbur
luvpoohandcompany
ougrad86

*It's a TIE!

Congratulations to Every Participant on BOTH TEAMS for earning 7/7 on at least 1 of the 4 Healthy Habits!*

*Congratulations to KDIPIAZZ and MelindaRuns from Team Mickey for earning all 30/30 points!*

*Congratulations to ougrad86 from Team Donald for earning all 30/30 points!*




Healthy Habits Results Week 8: TTA

*Congratulations to all our participants!*

*Team Mickey had 4 participants:
*cclovesdis
glass1/2fll
MelindaRuns
myweegirls

*Team Donald had 3 participants:*
belledreamer
jillbur
ougrad86

*Team Mickey is this week's winner!

Congratulations to Every Participant on BOTH TEAMS for earning 7/7 on at least 1 of the 4 Healthy Habits!*

*Congratulations to MelindaRuns from Team Mickey for earning all 30/30 points!*

*Congratulations to belledreamer and ougrad86 from Team Donald for earning all 30/30 points!*

This week's prize winner is *myweegirls*. Please PM me your address and I will mail out your prize.


----------



## araes2102

mackeysmom said:


> This is Blackie - I trapped him as a feral kitten and cage-tamed him.  Now he is 3 years old and a big mush (and very sleepy):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Sunny Doodle - He is "about" 5 years old.  I adopted him this past May - he was previously abused and has some stress/abuse related health issues, but he's come a long way in just a few months:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my sweet boy Mackey (as in Mackeysmom) - he was the best cat EVER.  He passed away last April.   He was almost 16 years old and I had him since he was 8 weeks old.  I still sometimes expect him to be waiting at the front door for me when I get home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Laura



Aww, so sweet! Love those kitties!



donac said:


> I am happy this morning in that I looked at my pedometer last night.  I had 287300 steps for the month of Feb.  I know that I did not wear it to school one day so I did over 290000 steps that is over 10000 steps a day.  It is something I have been trying to do for the last couple of months.  I finally did it.   I am going to try to increase this this month.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



 Good job! Now I wanna get a pedometer!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Thursday QOTD: On this day in 1994 Aladdin's "A Whole New World" won 5 Grammy Awards!  We are 2 months into our challenge - how has your world changed?  Are you were you thought you would be?



Definitely not where I wanted to be. But I can tell a few small changes, such as craving "good" food (lettuce or yogurt) more and more. also the fact that I actually feel yucky when I eat "bad" food. Never thought I would say that 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> AWW! Beauty and the Beast is my favorite too!  I didn't hear that Little Mermaid was coming out in 3D but I know Nemo is



Oh, that will be awesome! DS's first movie in a movie theater was Nemo! It will be fun to relive it, well I could do without him knocking over all the popcorn and drinks though... 



::Snow_White:: said:


> Stopping in real quick to share something cute! I made a vegetarian lasagna tonight from the recipe thread on the board and this is what fell over after I cut off the end of some of the peppers!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the green pepper looked more like stitch!
> 
> Lasagna was deeeelicious! About to go run 4 miles before turning in, hope you all have a wonderful night!
> 
> P, hope your daughter makes it back safe and sound!



That is so cute! Love!


----------



## amykathleen2005

Special_THANK YOU_ to Rememberthemagic for coaching this past week!



Hi everyone! My name is Amy and I will be coaching this week! A little info about me, I am currently working full time as a teacher (just this week I started a new job as a pre-K teacher) and attend graduate school. I have a husband and a brand new puppy, Sandy.  I enjoy theatre, teaching, reading, travel, trivia and watching British television (Doctor Who, Torchwood, Are You Being Served, etc).  

This is my first weight loss challenge. I have been struggling with my weight all my life. As a child I was heavy, but I was tall, so I carried it well. Then I stopped growing (I have had some of my 6th graders taller then me!) but the weight kept coming. I reached my highest weight when I was a freshman in college and my father died, and I ate and ate to feel better. I lost the weight, but have been bouncing back and forth since that time. Currently I am about 20 lbs from my healthy weight goal and have become stuck on a month long plateau . 

I hope that I can be of assistance to you this week!



*Friday Question of the Day
*_
Theme: Princesses

Disney princesses are known for their beauty. What makes you feel beautiful?_


----------



## D73

Happy Friday Donalds

I just realized that I never made it here to post yesterday.  I was on program but had my mind focused on so many things yesterday that somehow I missed making here.

So I have a little catch up to do in the reading and responding.

I can report that I had a good weigh in this morning and have lost 4.2 pounds. I am really happy for this because I remember from my WW days how important reaching that first 10% loss is and this puts me just past that. So I know I am doing good things for my body, my health and my longevity.


I wish you all the best on the scales today.  Will be back a bit later with more.

Christopher


----------



## donac

Good Friday morning everyone. 

We made it through this week.  We start state testing on Tuesday and I am not looking forward to this.  I feel so bad for the kids because they have testing in the morning and then we have all our classes in a strange order.  It feels like we are doing 2 days in one each day. 

QOTD  I don't remember the first part of the question but the second part asked about animals.  

We have had animals since we got back from our honeymoon.  We have had a number of cats, three dogs, hamsters, guinea pigs, a rabbit and lizard.  RIght now we have two cats who are sisters.  We also have a dog that is officially my son's dog but we take care of her.  The dog has my dh wrapped around her little paw.  I have never seen him attached to dog like this one. 

Thanks RemembertheMagic for coaching this week. 

Welcome amykathleen2005.  Thanks for coaching this up coming week. 

Friday Question of the Day

Theme: Princesses

Disney princesses are known for their beauty. What makes you feel beautiful? 

The other night my ds1 came home.  His old high school is having a caberet performance to celebrate their 50th anniversary.  I have been working with the local high school on their spring production (which opend next weekend) and the assistant director is in charge of the caberet and is working with my ds.  When my ds came home he told me that the assistant director can't say enough good things about me.  My ds told me that the assit director was so happy with everything I have done for them the past year and a half.  It was really nice to hear this (the assist dir is my son's age so I am old enough to be his mother.)

I have also gotten some nice comments from other teachers  this past week. 

Off to school

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## VirataMama4

QOTD:
When I do something special for myself, like going tanning or spend sometime with friends.  


I have a question for everyone.  I'm doing WIN and measured myself yesterday and lost inches everywhere except my waist...  I haven't lost anything on my waist since the challenge started.  I will be starting 30 day shred tomorrow and currently do C25k, but is there something else that would help more?  I just want my pants to fit better in the waist...


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Thursday QOTD: On this day in 1994 Aladdin's "A Whole New World" won 5 Grammy Awards!  We are 2 months into our challenge - how has your world changed?  Are you were you thought you would be?
> 
> BRB for my replies...


I'm definitely feeling healthier/less tired and until the last 2weeks was happy with where I was at! Now not so muchas I've gained these last 2 weeks!
But today is a new day/new week and I'm not giving up so thats good



cclovesdis said:


> Pamper Week, Thursday, 3/1: Set a realistic goal for yourself for the month of March.
> 
> I have 2 of them.
> 1: Lose 5 pounds.
> 2: Sleep better. This 10 AM wak up and still not feeling functional has to go.
> 
> I am hoping losing weight, which will require more exercise, will help with my sleep.


My goals are
1. Lose at least 1lb each week
2. Progress through C25K

Hope your sleep routine improves for you this month



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Hmmm...I can't be totally disappointed in myself because I do weigh less then I did on January 1st!  I was hoping for more, but I have to admit that I haven't put in as much effort as I should have so far.  So, in regards to setting a realistic goal for this month, I am going to fit in some sort of activity EVERY DAY.  Call it March Madness!!  I don't mean crazy exercise every day, but I certainly can at least walk.  Plus I will do better on my water, fruits and vegies.  LET'S ROLL!!! haha
> ~Lynda


Thanks for posting this because you're so right-even if we're not exactly where we want to be at least we weigh less than on Jan 1st



::Snow_White:: said:


> Stopping in real quick to share something cute! I made a vegetarian lasagna tonight from the recipe thread on the board and this is what fell over after I cut off the end of some of the peppers!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the green pepper looked more like stitch!
> 
> Lasagna was deeeelicious! About to go run 4 miles before turning in, hope you all have a wonderful night!
> 
> P, hope your daughter makes it back safe and sound!





amykathleen2005 said:


> Special_THANK YOU_ to Rememberthemagic for coaching this past week!
> Thanks from me too!
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! My name is Amy and I will be coaching this week! A little info about me, I am currently working full time as a teacher (just this week I started a new job as a pre-K teacher) and attend graduate school. I have a husband and a brand new puppy, Sandy.  I enjoy theatre, teaching, reading, travel, trivia and watching British television (Doctor Who, Torchwood, Are You Being Served, etc).
> 
> This is my first weight loss challenge. I have been struggling with my weight all my life. As a child I was heavy, but I was tall, so I carried it well. Then I stopped growing (I have had some of my 6th graders taller then me!) but the weight kept coming. I reached my highest weight when I was a freshman in college and my father died, and I ate and ate to feel better. I lost the weight, but have been bouncing back and forth since that time. Currently I am about 20 lbs from my healthy weight goal and have become stuck on a month long plateau .
> 
> I hope that I can be of assistance to you this week!
> 
> 
> Thanks to you too for coaching this week
> *Friday Question of the Day
> *_
> Theme: Princesses
> 
> Disney princesses are known for their beauty. What makes you feel beautiful?_


I cant really say anything makes me feel beautiful right now but I do feel happier because I feel healthier!



D73 said:


> Happy Friday Donalds
> 
> I just realized that I never made it here to post yesterday.  I was on program but had my mind focused on so many things yesterday that somehow I missed making here.
> 
> So I have a little catch up to do in the reading and responding.
> 
> I can report that I had a good weigh in this morning and have lost 4.2 pounds. I am really happy for this because I remember from my WW days how important reaching that first 10% loss is and this puts me just past that. So I know I am doing good things for my body, my health and my longevity.
> 
> 
> I wish you all the best on the scales today.  Will be back a bit later with more.
> 
> Christopher


Amazing loss-well done!


VirataMama4 said:


> QOTD:
> When I do something special for myself, like going tanning or spend sometime with friends.
> 
> 
> I have a question for everyone.  I'm doing WIN and measured myself yesterday and lost inches everywhere except my waist...  I haven't lost anything on my waist since the challenge started.  I will be starting 30 day shred tomorrow and currently do C25k, but is there something else that would help more?  I just want my pants to fit better in the waist...



I'm doing WIN too but have gained 4lbs these last 2weeks and .5 inch on my waist (though I lost 1.5 inchs since last measurements). Are you drinking all your water? I definitely think it helps shift inches from that area!


----------



## pjlla

Just popping on quick to say that DD is home safe and sound!  Thanks for your well wishes, pd and prayers for her safe travels.  We picked her up about 2 am and she was just bubbling over with stuff to tell us about the trip!  Can't wait to see all of her photos today!

BBL to read and such..................P


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

pjlla said:


> Just popping on quick to say that DD is home safe and sound!  Thanks for your well wishes, pd and prayers for her safe travels.  We picked her up about 2 am and she was just bubbling over with stuff to tell us about the trip!  Can't wait to see all of her photos today!
> 
> BBL to read and such..................P


Aw I'm so glad to hear your daughter is home safe and sound Its always such a relief when you have them back home again Hope you have a lovely weekend enjoying eachothers company again


----------



## pjlla

Rose&Mike said:


> I hope she makes it home safe, or they decide early enough that the flight is cancelled so that they can get some sleep.



Sorry I didn't see the new picture last night!  




cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Week 10: Crystal Palace, Cape May, Chef Mickey, etc.
> 
> This week's Healthy Habits were inspired by *pjlla/Pamela* and *ohMom/Molli*. Thanks you two!
> 
> No, these are not attractions, but they are places we often visit while in WDW. This week's Healthy Habits are designed to help us tackle the buffet.
> 
> For all 7 days:
> 
> 1. Restaurant food frequently has more salt in it than food prepared at home. The best remedy for extra salt? Water! *Drink 64 oz. of water or more per day.* You can count up to 8 oz. of tea or coffee.
> 
> 2. A good game plan for the buffet, as Pamela always says, is to have plenty of fruits and vegetables. *Eat 5 servigs of fruits and veggies per day.* Use your plan to determine what a portion is.
> 
> 3. Cape May is just past the Boardwalk. Walking to Epcot from there is a great way to burn calories. You could do the same from Chef Mickey to the Magic Kingdom. Crystal Palace to Splash Mountain for a FastPass is a quick way to burn some calories too. Pamela often encourages us to change up our exercise routine. *Each day, doing something for a mile.* Examples: Stationary bike, elliptical, treadmill, recumbent bike, rower, mountain biking, walking around the neighborhood
> 
> 4. Inspired by Molli, WDW offers some amazing treats. Some are huge like the cupcakes at Starring Rolls and others are "tiny" like the desserts at Cape May. However, they all have calories. It is so important that we do not deprive ourselves. *Each day, have something to eat that makes you feel like you are indulging.* Here are some examples: Strawberries with fat free whipped cream, diet hot chocolate, 1/4 cup frozen yogurt in diet root beer, homeade marinade on your steak (sirloin), sauteed onions on your turkery burger, fat-free, sugar-free pudding made with nonfat milk
> 
> *Min-Challenges*
> 
> 1. Calcium is so important. *Have a serving of dairy or take a calcium supplement at least 3 times this week.*
> 
> 2. Inspired by Molli as well, *Do something special just for yourself this week.* It can be as short or as long as you would like. (This was also choosen because often families eat at buffets because they have children and it is an easier way to meet characters, a good use of a child's dining credit, and/or to break up the day.)
> 
> Have a great week everyone!



What a great week! And thanks for the shout out!  I love to imagine myself at MK when I am walking/running. I picture where I start and I try to picture every building/ride that I walk by.



amykathleen2005 said:


> Special_THANK YOU_ to Rememberthemagic for coaching this past week!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! My name is Amy and I will be coaching this week! A little info about me, I am currently working full time as a teacher (just this week I started a new job as a pre-K teacher) and attend graduate school. I have a husband and a brand new puppy, Sandy.  I enjoy theatre, teaching, reading, travel, trivia and watching British television (Doctor Who, Torchwood, Are You Being Served, etc).
> 
> This is my first weight loss challenge. I have been struggling with my weight all my life. As a child I was heavy, but I was tall, so I carried it well. Then I stopped growing (I have had some of my 6th graders taller then me!) but the weight kept coming. I reached my highest weight when I was a freshman in college and my father died, and I ate and ate to feel better. I lost the weight, but have been bouncing back and forth since that time. Currently I am about 20 lbs from my healthy weight goal and have become stuck on a month long plateau .
> 
> I hope that I can be of assistance to you this week!
> 
> 
> 
> *Friday Question of the Day
> *_
> Theme: Princesses
> 
> Disney princesses are known for their beauty. What makes you feel beautiful?_



Thanks for being our coach this week!

I feel most pretty (beautiful is a stretch) when I am having a good hair day and wearing a comfortable casual outfit and a pair of comfy Danskos. Feeling boss and powerful after a good workout makes me feel kind of pretty too....even if I'm all sweaty!




D73 said:


> Happy Friday Donalds
> 
> I just realized that I never made it here to post yesterday.  I was on program but had my mind focused on so many things yesterday that somehow I missed making here.
> 
> So I have a little catch up to do in the reading and responding.
> 
> I can report that I had a good weigh in this morning and have lost 4.2 pounds. I am really happy for this because I remember from my WW days how important reaching that first 10% loss is and this puts me just past that. So I know I am doing good things for my body, my health and my longevity.
> 
> 
> I wish you all the best on the scales today.  Will be back a bit later with more.
> 
> Christopher



Another great weigh in for you! WTG!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Aw I'm so glad to hear your daughter is home safe and sound Its always such a relief when you have them back home again Hope you have a lovely weekend enjoying eachothers company again



Thanks!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Good Friday morning! It's definitely a winter wonderland out here....but sadly I was looking forward to an early spring!  When all was said and done we probably got 14+ inches. We live on a mountain so we tend to get a bit more than other folks near us.

DD begged for a chiro appointment today so I called first thing and got one at 10:30 but that means DD needs to get moving. I need to go push her along.

TTYL..........P


----------



## ChelleyB

amykathleen2005 said:


> Special_THANK YOU_ to Rememberthemagic for coaching this past week!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! My name is Amy and I will be coaching this week! A little info about me, I am currently working full time as a teacher (just this week I started a new job as a pre-K teacher) and attend graduate school. I have a husband and a brand new puppy, Sandy.  I enjoy theatre, teaching, reading, travel, trivia and watching British television (Doctor Who, Torchwood, Are You Being Served, etc).
> 
> This is my first weight loss challenge. I have been struggling with my weight all my life. As a child I was heavy, but I was tall, so I carried it well. Then I stopped growing (I have had some of my 6th graders taller then me!) but the weight kept coming. I reached my highest weight when I was a freshman in college and my father died, and I ate and ate to feel better. I lost the weight, but have been bouncing back and forth since that time. Currently I am about 20 lbs from my healthy weight goal and have become stuck on a month long plateau .
> 
> I hope that I can be of assistance to you this week!
> 
> Hi!  Thanks for coaching this week
> 
> 
> 
> *Friday Question of the Day
> *_
> Theme: Princesses
> 
> Disney princesses are known for their beauty. What makes you feel beautiful?_



I feel beautiful when I'm helping other people.  I love that I can help someone and in turn, it helps me too 



D73 said:


> Happy Friday Donalds
> 
> I just realized that I never made it here to post yesterday.  I was on program but had my mind focused on so many things yesterday that somehow I missed making here.
> 
> So I have a little catch up to do in the reading and responding.
> 
> I can report that I had a good weigh in this morning and have lost 4.2 pounds. I am really happy for this because I remember from my WW days how important reaching that first 10% loss is and this puts me just past that. So I know I am doing good things for my body, my health and my longevity.
> 
> 
> I wish you all the best on the scales today.  Will be back a bit later with more.
> 
> Christopher



Congrats on the loss, Christopher - that's awesome!!! 



donac said:


> Good Friday morning everyone.
> Friday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: Princesses
> 
> Disney princesses are known for their beauty. What makes you feel beautiful?
> 
> The other night my ds1 came home.  His old high school is having a caberet performance to celebrate their 50th anniversary.  I have been working with the local high school on their spring production (which opend next weekend) and the assistant director is in charge of the caberet and is working with my ds.  When my ds came home he told me that the assistant director can't say enough good things about me.  My ds told me that the assit director was so happy with everything I have done for them the past year and a half.  It was really nice to hear this (the assist dir is my son's age so I am old enough to be his mother.)
> 
> I have also gotten some nice comments from other teachers  this past week.
> 
> Off to school
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Awesome! 



VirataMama4 said:


> QOTD:
> When I do something special for myself, like going tanning or spend sometime with friends.
> 
> 
> I have a question for everyone.  I'm doing WIN and measured myself yesterday and lost inches everywhere except my waist...  I haven't lost anything on my waist since the challenge started.  I will be starting 30 day shred tomorrow and currently do C25k, but is there something else that would help more?  I just want my pants to fit better in the waist...



30 day shred is fantastic!!  I did it for 2 months a couple of years ago and lost inches on my waist, arms and thighs.  I'm unfortunately not able to continue the program due to my back  but I hope that you'll really shred on it!  Good luck 



pjlla said:


> Just popping on quick to say that DD is home safe and sound!  Thanks for your well wishes, pd and prayers for her safe travels.  We picked her up about 2 am and she was just bubbling over with stuff to tell us about the trip!  Can't wait to see all of her photos today!
> 
> BBL to read and such..................P



So glad DD made it home safely   Enjoy catching up and looking at all the photos!!

***********************
I'm sorry I wasn't on here this week.  My family came down with bad colds/aches and tiredness, so I got behind.  We are all starting to feel better now.  DH still has sinus pain/headaches - hoping that will go away soon.  

While my loss this week wasn't big, it did drop me below 160 (just below, but hey - I'll take it!!) and I'm super excited about that!!!  That has been a goal of mine for 4 years, so I'm very happy 

Have a fun Friday everyone


----------



## ChelleyB

pjlla said:


> I feel most pretty (beautiful is a stretch) when I am having a good hair day and wearing a comfortable casual outfit and a pair of comfy Danskos. Feeling boss and powerful after a good workout makes me feel kind of pretty too....even if I'm all sweaty!
> 
> I love that!! I understand about the workout - you just feel so great and energized - it's awesome!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Good Friday morning! It's definitely a winter wonderland out here....but sadly I was looking forward to an early spring!  When all was said and done we probably got 14+ inches. We live on a mountain so we tend to get a bit more than other folks near us.
> 
> DD begged for a chiro appointment today so I called first thing and got one at 10:30 but that means DD needs to get moving. I need to go push her along.
> 
> TTYL..........P



14+ inches!!! Sweet - big snow fan over here!  Hope you can get out there and build a snowman or go sledding


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

pjlla said:


> Well...still up at the mountain.  Asked DS to buy me a coffee with skim when he went to get a cocoa. Took a few sips and realized it was a little bit sweet. Then looked inside and realize it looked pretty creamer. Drank a bit more because DS said it was french vanilla...so I figured he used some type of creamer instead of milk....but drank more and got more suspicion and went to the next lodge to check it out... And discovered it was a French vanilla cappuccino! Not exactly what I needed the day before weigh in! Dumped out the rest and got a black coffee...but not sure how much damage was done. Oh well...
> 
> So now here I sit, trying to stay warm, sipping my coffee, reading "The Hunger Games", waiting to hear from DD.  the boys lift tix expire at 4pm, so I should be home by 5 pm.  Snow has definitely let up. Hope it doesn't start strong again.
> 
> I see a salad in my future for dinner to make up for those cappuccino calories! Tuna melts on the schedule again, as the men love them and we try to eat fish when DD is away. I'll put some plain tuna on my salad for protein.
> 
> TTYL..........P


Yummy tuna melts and Hunger Games...how can you go wrong!  So sorry about the French Vanilla fiasco!  I know it kills me when I try to be soooo good and something derails me....although Sometimes the derailment tastes soooo good!



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Hmmm...I can't be totally disappointed in myself because I do weigh less then I did on January 1st!  I was hoping for more, but I have to admit that I haven't put in as much effort as I should have so far.  So, in regards to setting a realistic goal for this month, I am going to fit in some sort of activity EVERY DAY.  Call it March Madness!!  I don't mean crazy exercise every day, but I certainly can at least walk.  Plus I will do better on my water, fruits and vegies.  LET'S ROLL!!! haha
> ~Lynda


I love it!! I want to do March Madness too....ok, maybe March Madness Lite...lol



buzz5985 said:


> WIN! - March 1
> 
> It's that time again - please grab your tape measures and send me those numbers!!!!
> 
> Janis


Best of luck to all the WINners!!



Rose&Mike said:


> I hope she makes it home safe, or they decide early enough that the flight is cancelled so that they can get some sleep.


ROSE!  I have missed you!  LOVE LOVE the new picture...your tutu is so colorful!!  I need to figure out how I can run that race...everyone looks like they are having a ball and the costumes are amazing!



jillbur said:


> Okay...I did it. I bought a new Vera Bradley mini crossbody and a new coinpurse for my trip in May. I told DH not to even let me open the package until I am below 150. I weighed in at 150.4 last week, but have a feeling I may be up a little this week. So my new motivation is going to be my new Veras in a box sitting on my desk chair for me to see but not touch until the scale says so everyday!
> Awesome motivation!!!  And I just love VB!!
> 
> I'm going to hang out with DH for a bit before bed. I may book our flights for Austin, too. I'm not sure if gas prices will make plane tickets go up, but I don't really want to chance it. We are flying Southwest, so if they drop, I'll just rebook for a credit. I'm sure I can find some where else to fly
> 
> Speaking of gas, I just wanted to share that on Feb 17th I drove 5 miles into Ohio to get gas for $3.29 because gas here in PA was $3.59. I checked today and gas in Ohio at the same station is $3.79. Yes...up 50 cents! Gas here in PA is...$3.79!! So the Ohio stations went up $0.50 and ours went up $0.20. How does this make any sense?  I give up
> 
> Have a great weigh in Team Donald!!
> 
> Jill


Good luck with air prices!!

GRRR on the gas prices.  I just need to bite the bullet and get a hybrid car.  My commute is changing from 15 minutes to 40 minutes in July with the new job so gas has become a huge concern for me....hello, politicians...can you help me???



::Snow_White:: said:


> Stopping in real quick to share something cute! I made a vegetarian lasagna tonight from the recipe thread on the board and this is what fell over after I cut off the end of some of the peppers!!
> 
> I thought the green pepper looked more like stitch!
> 
> Lasagna was deeeelicious! About to go run 4 miles before turning in, hope you all have a wonderful night!
> 
> P, hope your daughter makes it back safe and sound!


You should sell them on Ebay or Craigslist!!  People buy all sorts of things on those sites....lol!



amykathleen2005 said:


> Special_THANK YOU_ to Rememberthemagic for coaching this past week!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! My name is Amy and I will be coaching this week! A little info about me, I am currently working full time as a teacher (just this week I started a new job as a pre-K teacher) and attend graduate school. I have a husband and a brand new puppy, Sandy.  I enjoy theatre, teaching, reading, travel, trivia and watching British television (Doctor Who, Torchwood, Are You Being Served, etc).
> 
> This is my first weight loss challenge. I have been struggling with my weight all my life. As a child I was heavy, but I was tall, so I carried it well. Then I stopped growing (I have had some of my 6th graders taller then me!) but the weight kept coming. I reached my highest weight when I was a freshman in college and my father died, and I ate and ate to feel better. I lost the weight, but have been bouncing back and forth since that time. Currently I am about 20 lbs from my healthy weight goal and have become stuck on a month long plateau .
> 
> I hope that I can be of assistance to you this week!
> 
> 
> 
> *Friday Question of the Day
> *_
> Theme: Princesses
> 
> Disney princesses are known for their beauty. What makes you feel beautiful?_


Thanks Amy for the shout out!!  Coaching was great and I thank you all for answering the QOTD!

 I feel beautiful when wake up the morning after a good hard workout.  I have usually slept pretty hard and I know that I just did something good for my body.  I usually end up wearing something that fits very well too.



D73 said:


> Happy Friday Donalds
> 
> I just realized that I never made it here to post yesterday.  I was on program but had my mind focused on so many things yesterday that somehow I missed making here.
> 
> So I have a little catch up to do in the reading and responding.
> 
> I can report that I had a good weigh in this morning and have lost 4.2 pounds. I am really happy for this because I remember from my WW days how important reaching that first 10% loss is and this puts me just past that. So I know I am doing good things for my body, my health and my longevity.
> 
> 
> I wish you all the best on the scales today.  Will be back a bit later with more.
> 
> Christopher


Nice job!! Keep up the great work!



donac said:


> Good Friday morning everyone.
> 
> We made it through this week.  We start state testing on Tuesday and I am not looking forward to this.  I feel so bad for the kids because they have testing in the morning and then we have all our classes in a strange order.  It feels like we are doing 2 days in one each day.
> 
> QOTD  I don't remember the first part of the question but the second part asked about animals.
> 
> We have had animals since we got back from our honeymoon.  We have had a number of cats, three dogs, hamsters, guinea pigs, a rabbit and lizard.  RIght now we have two cats who are sisters.  We also have a dog that is officially my son's dog but we take care of her.  The dog has my dh wrapped around her little paw.  I have never seen him attached to dog like this one.
> 
> Thanks RemembertheMagic for coaching this week.
> 
> Welcome amykathleen2005.  Thanks for coaching this up coming week.
> 
> Friday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: Princesses
> 
> Disney princesses are known for their beauty. What makes you feel beautiful?
> 
> The other night my ds1 came home.  His old high school is having a caberet performance to celebrate their 50th anniversary.  I have been working with the local high school on their spring production (which opend next weekend) and the assistant director is in charge of the caberet and is working with my ds.  When my ds came home he told me that the assistant director can't say enough good things about me.  My ds told me that the assit director was so happy with everything I have done for them the past year and a half.  It was really nice to hear this (the assist dir is my son's age so I am old enough to be his mother.)
> 
> I have also gotten some nice comments from other teachers  this past week.
> 
> Off to school
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


Thanks Dona!  AWWWW!!  I love that you are being recognized for all the hard work and dedication to the show!  Best of luck with the testing this week...I thank my lucky stars we don't have them in private school...I would just die.



VirataMama4 said:


> QOTD:
> When I do something special for myself, like going tanning or spend sometime with friends.
> 
> 
> I have a question for everyone.  I'm doing WIN and measured myself yesterday and lost inches everywhere except my waist...  I haven't lost anything on my waist since the challenge started.  I will be starting 30 day shred tomorrow and currently do C25k, but is there something else that would help more?  I just want my pants to fit better in the waist...


Hmmmmm....I have begun to do more core workouts and that has seemed to thin out my waist?  Let me know what you think of 30 day shred?



pjlla said:


> Just popping on quick to say that DD is home safe and sound!  Thanks for your well wishes, pd and prayers for her safe travels.  We picked her up about 2 am and she was just bubbling over with stuff to tell us about the trip!  Can't wait to see all of her photos today!
> 
> BBL to read and such..................P


WOOHOO!  So glad she is home safe and sound...you can breathe again!



pjlla said:


> Good Friday morning! It's definitely a winter wonderland out here....but sadly I was looking forward to an early spring!  When all was said and done we probably got 14+ inches. We live on a mountain so we tend to get a bit more than other folks near us.
> 
> DD begged for a chiro appointment today so I called first thing and got one at 10:30 but that means DD needs to get moving. I need to go push her along.
> 
> TTYL..........P


WOW!  14+ is a ton of snow!  I really wish we had at least one nice little storm/snow day this winter   Aside from the freak stuff in the fall, we have really been snow free.  



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
One more week of school and spring break for me for 2 weeks   I'm actually not on "break" since I have colleges to call, but I won't have to go in the office....working from home rocks!  I will be watching my nephew for a day over break since they have a random Monday off of school.  He wants to go to Toys R Us and asked me if I have a card that he could use (I think he means a gift card)  Then he wants to go to the diner for lunch...ok by me!  Then he may want to do "something else but I can't think of it yet."  It must be pretty awesome being 4 years old!!

Food has been pretty good this week.  I realized I can have 32 Life Saver jelly beans for 4 points....then I tasted them....I will stick with the Russell Stover 19 beans for 4 points thank you 

Back to the gym tonight and a WW weigh in tomorrow.  I'm really hungry today for some reason but will need to fill up on veggies at lunch.  Maybe it's the water?  

Does anyone know much about Skinny water?  I'm drinking one right now and I like it but not too sure what's in it aside from the vitamin stuff?

Happy Friday!


----------



## cclovesdis

I wanted to share my breakfast this morning with you.

1 set of 4 GF mini waffles (1/2 serving)
1.5 cups of diced apples
2 tsp of Splenda with fiber
1 tsp of cinnamon
1/8 cup of sugar-free syrup

myfitnesspal has this as 255 calories, 2 g fat, 176 sodium, and 14 g of fiber.

No protein, though, and I think the fiber should be more like 10 g.

With regards to Healthy Habits, this gives me 3 of 5 servings of fruits/veggies for the day and a point for eating something that makes me feel like I'm indulging. I really felt like I was eating something off of an iHop menu.

I am going to the grocery store today or tomorrow and I'd like to find some smaller apples so that it's more like 1 cup diced and then also have 8 oz. of milk with the meal. That will come out at about 275 calories, but still very much on plan.


----------



## DisNorth

*Happy Friday everyone!* I lost this week so happy!



VirataMama4 said:


> QOTD:
> I have a question for everyone.  I'm doing WIN and measured myself yesterday and lost inches everywhere except my waist...  I haven't lost anything on my waist since the challenge started.  I will be starting 30 day shred tomorrow and currently do C25k, but is there something else that would help more?  I just want my pants to fit better in the waist...


That's a tough one. Everyone's body is diffrent and loses/gains weight diffrent. Core exersizes will tighten the muscles in that area so should help. Good luck!



pjlla said:


> Just popping on quick to say that DD is home safe and sound!  Thanks for your well wishes, pd and prayers for her safe travels.  We picked her up about 2 am and she was just bubbling over with stuff to tell us about the trip!  Can't wait to see all of her photos today!
> 
> BBL to read and such..................P



Glad your DD made it home safe and sound!



ChelleyB said:


> ***********************
> I'm sorry I wasn't on here this week.  My family came down with bad colds/aches and tiredness, so I got behind.  We are all starting to feel better now.  DH still has sinus pain/headaches - hoping that will go away soon.
> 
> While my loss this week wasn't big, it did drop me below 160 (just below, but hey - I'll take it!!) and I'm super excited about that!!!  That has been a goal of mine for 4 years, so I'm very happy
> 
> Have a fun Friday everyone



Congrats on getting below 160!



D73 said:


> Happy Friday Donalds
> 
> I just realized that I never made it here to post yesterday.  I was on program but had my mind focused on so many things yesterday that somehow I missed making here.
> 
> So I have a little catch up to do in the reading and responding.
> 
> I can report that I had a good weigh in this morning and have lost 4.2 pounds. I am really happy for this because I remember from my WW days how important reaching that first 10% loss is and this puts me just past that. So I know I am doing good things for my body, my health and my longevity.
> 
> 
> I wish you all the best on the scales today.  Will be back a bit later with more.
> 
> Christopher


Congrats on the big loss!


----------



## donaldandpirates

pjlla said:


> Just popping on quick to say that DD is home safe and sound!  Thanks for your well wishes, pd and prayers for her safe travels.  We picked her up about 2 am and she was just bubbling over with stuff to tell us about the trip!  Can't wait to see all of her photos today!
> 
> BBL to read and such..................P


Glad to hear she made it home safe!



::Snow_White:: said:


> Stopping in real quick to share something cute! I made a vegetarian lasagna tonight from the recipe thread on the board and this is what fell over after I cut off the end of some of the peppers!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the green pepper looked more like stitch!



That's awesome!!  


amykathleen2005 said:


> Special_THANK YOU_ to Rememberthemagic for coaching this past week!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! My name is Amy and I will be coaching this week! A little info about me, I am currently working full time as a teacher (just this week I started a new job as a pre-K teacher) and attend graduate school. I have a husband and a brand new puppy, Sandy.  I enjoy theatre, teaching, reading, travel, trivia and watching British television (Doctor Who, Torchwood, Are You Being Served, etc).
> 
> This is my first weight loss challenge. I have been struggling with my weight all my life. As a child I was heavy, but I was tall, so I carried it well. Then I stopped growing (I have had some of my 6th graders taller then me!) but the weight kept coming. I reached my highest weight when I was a freshman in college and my father died, and I ate and ate to feel better. I lost the weight, but have been bouncing back and forth since that time. Currently I am about 20 lbs from my healthy weight goal and have become stuck on a month long plateau .
> 
> I hope that I can be of assistance to you this week!
> 
> 
> 
> *Friday Question of the Day
> *_
> Theme: Princesses
> 
> Disney princesses are known for their beauty. What makes you feel beautiful?_



Hi, Amy!  LOVE all the Doctor Who fans here.  

QOTD: One of the few moments when I feel beautiful is right after I've had a really good exercise session.  I actually feel skinnier, pretty, and full of energy!   



D73 said:


> Happy Friday Donalds
> 
> I just realized that I never made it here to post yesterday.  I was on program but had my mind focused on so many things yesterday that somehow I missed making here.
> 
> So I have a little catch up to do in the reading and responding.
> 
> I can report that I had a good weigh in this morning and have lost 4.2 pounds. I am really happy for this because I remember from my WW days how important reaching that first 10% loss is and this puts me just past that. So I know I am doing good things for my body, my health and my longevity.
> 
> 
> I wish you all the best on the scales today.  Will be back a bit later with more.
> 
> Christopher



That's a fantastic weight loss this week, Christopher!!!  

------------------------------------------------------------

Got to run, but I'll be back later on tonight.  Happy Friday, Donalds!


----------



## jillbur

::Snow_White:: said:


> Stopping in real quick to share something cute! I made a vegetarian lasagna tonight from the recipe thread on the board and this is what fell over after I cut off the end of some of the peppers!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the green pepper looked more like stitch!
> 
> Lasagna was deeeelicious! About to go run 4 miles before turning in, hope you all have a wonderful night!
> 
> P, hope your daughter makes it back safe and sound!



So funny! 



amykathleen2005 said:


> Special_THANK YOU_ to Rememberthemagic for coaching this past week!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! My name is Amy and I will be coaching this week! A little info about me, I am currently working full time as a teacher (just this week I started a new job as a pre-K teacher) and attend graduate school. I have a husband and a brand new puppy, Sandy.  I enjoy theatre, teaching, reading, travel, trivia and watching British television (Doctor Who, Torchwood, Are You Being Served, etc).
> 
> This is my first weight loss challenge. I have been struggling with my weight all my life. As a child I was heavy, but I was tall, so I carried it well. Then I stopped growing (I have had some of my 6th graders taller then me!) but the weight kept coming. I reached my highest weight when I was a freshman in college and my father died, and I ate and ate to feel better. I lost the weight, but have been bouncing back and forth since that time. Currently I am about 20 lbs from my healthy weight goal and have become stuck on a month long plateau .
> 
> I hope that I can be of assistance to you this week!
> 
> 
> 
> *Friday Question of the Day
> *_
> Theme: Princesses
> 
> Disney princesses are known for their beauty. What makes you feel beautiful?_



Hi Amy and thanks for coaching this week. 

QOTD: This was a tough one for me. I love it when DH tells me I look beautiful, because it's usually at times when I think I look a mess. He always tells me how pretty I look when I wake up or after a workout. I guess that goes to show how we look at ourselves so differently than others.




pjlla said:


> Just popping on quick to say that DD is home safe and sound!  Thanks for your well wishes, pd and prayers for her safe travels.  We picked her up about 2 am and she was just bubbling over with stuff to tell us about the trip!  Can't wait to see all of her photos today!
> 
> BBL to read and such..................P



Glad DD is home safe and can't wait to see a few of her favorite pics (if you don't mind sharing).




ChelleyB said:


> While my loss this week wasn't big, it did drop me below 160 (just below, but hey - I'll take it!!) and I'm super excited about that!!!  That has been a goal of mine for 4 years, so I'm very happy
> 
> Have a fun Friday everyone




Way to go! That's awesome!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Just popped on real quick to catch up. I'm having a very busy day at work and I am going to take some work home with me for this weekend (dreaded progress reports that I still haven't finished). I am going to finish them tonight no matter what!

DSs and I are running to Target and maybe Kohl's after school. It's about 20 minutes away, so not too bad. Tomorrow DS8 has a scounting day (Winterfest from 9 am-3 pm), but DS5 didn't want to go, so DS5 and I will be hanging out together while DH sleeps. That should be fun. I'm hoping to workout and grocery shop tomorrow. Boy, I sound so sad with my boring weekend  Hope your weekend is more exciting than mine!

Anyhow, have a great one and I'll check in later!

Jill


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

Hello all- I haven't had much chance to read/ck in the past 2 wks or so.  I think I'll just jump back in to where everyone is at now.

I had 2 wks of dealing with gastritis , so no real exercise, brat type diet, but finally back to normal this week, So happy to see the scale move a little.  So happy to be back on the TM without feeling ill.   

QOTD-a little bit of a tan, good hair day, trying on clothes and they are now loose!


----------



## buzz5985

amykathleen2005 said:


> Special_THANK YOU_ to Rememberthemagic for coaching this past week!
> 
> *Friday Question of the Day
> *_
> Theme: Princesses
> 
> Disney princesses are known for their beauty. What makes you feel beautiful?_




My Arbonne Make Up Primer!!!!!  Really, this stuff is amazing - I wish they sold it by the gallon!!!  I would dip my whole body into it.    But seriously - when my hair is done, the make-up is on - I feel good.  I don't leave the house without the hair done or the make-up on.  I have a very splotchy complexion.  

Sorry I haven't been that active on the board.  Life got in the way - plus I am helping a family plan a trip to Disney - their first.   I don't think they realize the scope of the world!!!

Keep sending those WIN!! numbers in - so far that loses are impressive!!!

Janis


----------



## #1hoosierfan

Good evening Team Donald.

This is going to be a "selfish" post.  I am asking for prayers and good thoughts. Our area got completely slammed by tornados tonight.  The worst hit about 10 minutes from where I live. I personally know people that were hunkered down while they hit and lost everything.  There are 9 confirmed dead and that number will certainly go higher.   Asphalt was peeled from the road, so I am sure it will be confirmed as at least an F4. 

The storms hit about 30 minutes after school dismissed.  I hurried and got the boys from daycare and the dogs from the house and went to mom's house that is about 2 minutes away because she has a full basement and I only have a partial. I looked around my house wondering what I could grab quickly.  In that moment I realized that material items don't mean a thing.....  

Thank God that we had plenty of warning on this.  Many schools around us dismissed early or held the students when the warning happened. One local high school was completely destroyed.  It just gives me a whole new perspective......


----------



## Rose&Mike

#1hoosierfan said:


> Good evening Team Donald.
> 
> This is going to be a "selfish" post.  I am asking for prayers and good thoughts. Our area got completely slammed by tornados tonight.  The worst hit about 10 minutes from where I live. I personally know people that were hunkered down while they hit and lost everything.  There are 9 confirmed dead and that number will certainly go higher.   Asphalt was peeled from the road, so I am sure it will be confirmed as at least an F4.
> 
> The storms hit about 30 minutes after school dismissed.  I hurried and got the boys from daycare and the dogs from the house and went to mom's house that is about 2 minutes because she has a full basement and I only have a partial. I looked around my house wondering what I could grab quickly.  In that moment I realized that material items don't mean a thing.....
> 
> Thank God that we had plenty of warning on this.  Many schools around us dismissed early or held the students when the warning happened. One local high school was completely destroyed.  It just gives me a whole new perspective......


Michelle--I was thinking about you all afternoon. What a horrifying day! I can't believe it just completely missed Jefferson County. I left work early--as did tons of people around us. 

I am so glad you are ok. 

I hope tomorrow they are able to tell us specifically what people in So Ind. need.

The pictures of the tornadoes and the destruction truely are surreal.

I heard there is a baby at Kosair that was found in a field...

I have found myself in tears all evening out of shear relief, so I can only imagine how you are feeling.


----------



## EDuke98080

#1hoosierfan said:


> Good evening Team Donald.
> 
> This is going to be a "selfish" post.  I am asking for prayers and good thoughts. Our area got completely slammed by tornados tonight.  The worst hit about 10 minutes from where I live. I personally know people that were hunkered down while they hit and lost everything.  There are 9 confirmed dead and that number will certainly go higher.   Asphalt was peeled from the road, so I am sure it will be confirmed as at least an F4.
> 
> The storms hit about 30 minutes after school dismissed.  I hurried and got the boys from daycare and the dogs from the house and went to mom's house that is about 2 minutes because she has a full basement and I only have a partial. I looked around my house wondering what I could grab quickly.  In that moment I realized that material items don't mean a thing.....
> 
> Thank God that we had plenty of warning on this.  Many schools around us dismissed early or held the students when the warning happened. One local high school was completely destroyed.  It just gives me a whole new perspective......



I am so sorry about all the hurt and destruction. We had a tornado last June 1st and although people are recovering, the landscape will never look the same. Shocks me still to this day. I wish you all strength and send prayers for all those facing the difficult days ahead. ((HUGS))


----------



## belledreamer

#1hoosierfan said:


> Good evening Team Donald.
> 
> This is going to be a "selfish" post.  I am asking for prayers and good thoughts. Our area got completely slammed by tornados tonight.  The worst hit about 10 minutes from where I live. I personally know people that were hunkered down while they hit and lost everything.  There are 9 confirmed dead and that number will certainly go higher.   Asphalt was peeled from the road, so I am sure it will be confirmed as at least an F4.
> 
> The storms hit about 30 minutes after school dismissed.  I hurried and got the boys from daycare and the dogs from the house and went to mom's house that is about 2 minutes because she has a full basement and I only have a partial. I looked around my house wondering what I could grab quickly.  In that moment I realized that material items don't mean a thing.....
> 
> Thank God that we had plenty of warning on this.  Many schools around us dismissed early or held the students when the warning happened. One local high school was completely destroyed.  It just gives me a whole new perspective......



That's not a selfish post at all.  Just happy to hear that you and your family are safe. We'll be thinking about you.


----------



## pjlla

#1hoosierfan said:


> Good evening Team Donald.
> 
> This is going to be a "selfish" post.  I am asking for prayers and good thoughts. Our area got completely slammed by tornados tonight.  The worst hit about 10 minutes from where I live. I personally know people that were hunkered down while they hit and lost everything.  There are 9 confirmed dead and that number will certainly go higher.   Asphalt was peeled from the road, so I am sure it will be confirmed as at least an F4.
> 
> The storms hit about 30 minutes after school dismissed.  I hurried and got the boys from daycare and the dogs from the house and went to mom's house that is about 2 minutes away because she has a full basement and I only have a partial. I looked around my house wondering what I could grab quickly.  In that moment I realized that material items don't mean a thing.....
> 
> Thank God that we had plenty of warning on this.  Many schools around us dismissed early or held the students when the warning happened. One local high school was completely destroyed.  It just gives me a whole new perspective......





Rose&Mike said:


> Michelle--I was thinking about you all afternoon. What a horrifying day! I can't believe it just completely missed Jefferson County. I left work early--as did tons of people around us.
> 
> I am so glad you are ok.
> 
> I hope tomorrow they are able to tell us specifically what people in So Ind. need.
> 
> The pictures of the tornadoes and the destruction truely are surreal.
> 
> I heard there is a baby at Kosair that was found in a field...
> 
> I have found myself in tears all evening out of shear relief, so I can only imagine how you are feeling.



I was coming here to check up on Rose, but I was also thinking we had another friend from the storm area. I am so relieved to hear you are both ok!  Rose, I've been praying since I saw the news from the treadmill at the Y earlier this evening. 

Prayers will continue! Please continue to drop in and let us know how you are both doing.



EDuke98080 said:


> I am so sorry about all the hurt and destruction. We had a tornado last June 1st and although people are recovering, the landscape will never look the same. Shocks me still to this day. I wish you all strength and send prayers for all those facing the difficult days ahead. ((HUGS))



I gotta ask where in MA you are. My parents are in Sturbridge and my cousin is in Brimfield. Both towns were hard struck during that storm. 

*******
Ok friends.....just popping on to check on our friends in the storm paths. No time to chat right now.........P


----------



## buzz5985

#1hoosierfan said:


> Good evening Team Donald.
> 
> This is going to be a "selfish" post.  I am asking for prayers and good thoughts. Our area got completely slammed by tornados tonight.  The worst hit about 10 minutes from where I live. I personally know people that were hunkered down while they hit and lost everything.  There are 9 confirmed dead and that number will certainly go higher.   Asphalt was peeled from the road, so I am sure it will be confirmed as at least an F4.
> 
> The storms hit about 30 minutes after school dismissed.  I hurried and got the boys from daycare and the dogs from the house and went to mom's house that is about 2 minutes away because she has a full basement and I only have a partial. I looked around my house wondering what I could grab quickly.  In that moment I realized that material items don't mean a thing.....
> 
> Thank God that we had plenty of warning on this.  Many schools around us dismissed early or held the students when the warning happened. One local high school was completely destroyed.  It just gives me a whole new perspective......



Stay safe.  

Janis


----------



## amykathleen2005

D73 said:


> I can report that I had a good weigh in this morning and have lost 4.2 pounds. I am really happy for this because I remember from my WW days how important reaching that first 10% loss is and this puts me just past that. So I know I am doing good things for my body, my health and my longevity.



Congrats on the great loss!



donac said:


> We have had animals since we got back from our honeymoon.  We have had a number of cats, three dogs, hamsters, guinea pigs, a rabbit and lizard.  RIght now we have two cats who are sisters.  We also have a dog that is officially my son's dog but we take care of her.  The dog has my dh wrapped around her little paw.  I have never seen him attached to dog like this one.
> 
> 
> The other night my ds1 came home.  His old high school is having a caberet performance to celebrate their 50th anniversary.  I have been working with the local high school on their spring production (which opend next weekend) and the assistant director is in charge of the caberet and is working with my ds.  When my ds came home he told me that the assistant director can't say enough good things about me.  My ds told me that the assit director was so happy with everything I have done for them the past year and a half.  It was really nice to hear this (the assist dir is my son's age so I am old enough to be his mother.)



Love animals. I am possibly getting a guniea pig for my classroom, so I am excited (someone was looking to get rid of one, and I am required to have something living in there).

That is so nice to hear about all the good compliments you've received! Makes you feel good in a sometimes thankless job.



VirataMama4 said:


> QOTD:
> I have a question for everyone.  I'm doing WIN and measured myself yesterday and lost inches everywhere except my waist...  I haven't lost anything on my waist since the challenge started.  I will be starting 30 day shred tomorrow and currently do C25k, but is there something else that would help more?  I just want my pants to fit better in the waist...



30 day shred looks awesome! Was thinking of starting it but never really got to it. Let me know how it goes. This looks like an interesting article on sculpting your waist, focusing on both exercise and nutrition (I hope it lets me link here....)
http://www.shapefit.com/summer-body-sculpting-series-waist-trimming.html



luvpoohandcompany said:


> I'm definitely feeling healthier/less tired and until the last 2weeks was happy with where I was at! Now not so muchas I've gained these last 2 weeks!
> But today is a new day/new week and I'm not giving up so thats good I cant really say anything makes me feel beautiful right now but I do feel happier because I feel healthier!



I was stuck on a month long plateau even though I was eating right. Last week I finally bumped down a half pound and this week as well. It seems frustrating, but even without a single pound or inch lost you are still doing amazing things for your body.

Happiness is the key to feeling inner beauty.




pjlla said:


> Just popping on quick to say that DD is home safe and sound!  Thanks for your well wishes, pd and prayers for her safe travels.  We picked her up about 2 am and she was just bubbling over with stuff to tell us about the trip!  Can't wait to see all of her photos today!



She must be exhausted!



pjlla said:


> Good Friday morning! It's definitely a winter wonderland out here....but sadly I was looking forward to an early spring!  When all was said and done we probably got 14+ inches. We live on a mountain so we tend to get a bit more than other folks near us.



So glad Cleveland seems to have not gotten hit by any snow this winter



ChelleyB said:


> I'm sorry I wasn't on here this week.  My family came down with bad colds/aches and tiredness, so I got behind.  We are all starting to feel better now.  DH still has sinus pain/headaches - hoping that will go away soon.
> 
> While my loss this week wasn't big, it did drop me below 160 (just below, but hey - I'll take it!!) and I'm super excited about that!!!  That has been a goal of mine for 4 years, so I'm very happy
> 
> Have a fun Friday everyone



Hope your family feels a bit better. Great loss! I am looking forward to be under 160 in just a few pounds!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> GRRR on the gas prices.  I just need to bite the bullet and get a hybrid car.  My commute is changing from 15 minutes to 40 minutes in July with the new job so gas has become a huge concern for me....hello, politicians...can you help me???


I just tried going to Get Go for the first time. From all the money I spend grocery shopping at Giant Eagle a whole tank of gas was $8!



cclovesdis said:


> I wanted to share my breakfast this morning with you.
> 
> 1 set of 4 GF mini waffles (1/2 serving)
> 1.5 cups of diced apples
> 2 tsp of Splenda with fiber
> 1 tsp of cinnamon
> 1/8 cup of sugar-free syrup
> 
> myfitnesspal has this as 255 calories, 2 g fat, 176 sodium, and 14 g of fiber.
> 
> No protein, though, and I think the fiber should be more like 10 g.
> 
> With regards to Healthy Habits, this gives me 3 of 5 servings of fruits/veggies for the day and a point for eating something that makes me feel like I'm indulging. I really felt like I was eating something off of an iHop menu.
> 
> I am going to the grocery store today or tomorrow and I'd like to find some smaller apples so that it's more like 1 cup diced and then also have 8 oz. of milk with the meal. That will come out at about 275 calories, but still very much on plan.



Mmm sounds good, and all that fiber!



jillbur said:


> QOTD: This was a tough one for me. I love it when DH tells me I look beautiful, because it's usually at times when I think I look a mess. He always tells me how pretty I look when I wake up or after a workout. I guess that goes to show how we look at ourselves so differently than others.



My husband is the same. He says it but I don't believe it!



4HOLIDAYS said:


> Hello all- I haven't had much chance to read/ck in the past 2 wks or so.  I think I'll just jump back in to where everyone is at now.
> 
> I had 2 wks of dealing with gastritis , so no real exercise, brat type diet, but finally back to normal this week, So happy to see the scale move a little.  So happy to be back on the TM without feeling ill.



Hope you are feeling better!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Everyone please remember to send in your weigh in's for this week! Congrats to the losers and maintainers.


----------



## amykathleen2005

#1hoosierfan said:


> Good evening Team Donald.
> 
> This is going to be a "selfish" post.  I am asking for prayers and good thoughts. Our area got completely slammed by tornados tonight.  The worst hit about 10 minutes from where I live. I personally know people that were hunkered down while they hit and lost everything.  There are 9 confirmed dead and that number will certainly go higher.   Asphalt was peeled from the road, so I am sure it will be confirmed as at least an F4.
> 
> The storms hit about 30 minutes after school dismissed.  I hurried and got the boys from daycare and the dogs from the house and went to mom's house that is about 2 minutes away because she has a full basement and I only have a partial. I looked around my house wondering what I could grab quickly.  In that moment I realized that material items don't mean a thing.....
> 
> Thank God that we had plenty of warning on this.  Many schools around us dismissed early or held the students when the warning happened. One local high school was completely destroyed.  It just gives me a whole new perspective......



 I am thinking of you and neighbors.


----------



## amykathleen2005

Saturday Question of the Day

Theme: Buried Treasure

Do you have tangible reward planned for meeting your weight loss goals? Example: manicure after 10lbs lost, new purse at 20lbs, etc.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

#1hoosierfan said:


> Good evening Team Donald.
> 
> This is going to be a "selfish" post.  I am asking for prayers and good thoughts. Our area got completely slammed by tornados tonight.  The worst hit about 10 minutes from where I live. I personally know people that were hunkered down while they hit and lost everything.  There are 9 confirmed dead and that number will certainly go higher.   Asphalt was peeled from the road, so I am sure it will be confirmed as at least an F4.
> 
> The storms hit about 30 minutes after school dismissed.  I hurried and got the boys from daycare and the dogs from the house and went to mom's house that is about 2 minutes away because she has a full basement and I only have a partial. I looked around my house wondering what I could grab quickly.  In that moment I realized that material items don't mean a thing.....
> 
> Thank God that we had plenty of warning on this.  Many schools around us dismissed early or held the students when the warning happened. One local high school was completely destroyed.  It just gives me a whole new perspective......



So glad to hear that you're ok.
 Take care of yourselves

Happy that you are safe also Rose


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

amykathleen2005 said:


> Saturday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: Buried Treasure
> 
> Do you have tangible reward planned for meeting your weight loss goals? Example: manicure after 10lbs lost, new purse at 20lbs, etc.



   I'm putting £2 in a piggybank for every 1lb I lose with the idea that I will need a whole new wardrobe (or at least some t-shirts) when I reach my goal I have decided to buy some new workout gear now though beacause it will stop me having to hoist up my trousers while on the treadmill so they dont fall down (lets face it that would not be pretty for me or anyone else at the gym). Also think new gear will make me want to exercise more
   The best bit is I still have money left in the bank for those t-shirts


----------



## donac

#1hoosierfan said:


> Good evening Team Donald.
> 
> This is going to be a "selfish" post.  I am asking for prayers and good thoughts. Our area got completely slammed by tornados tonight.  The worst hit about 10 minutes from where I live. I personally know people that were hunkered down while they hit and lost everything.  There are 9 confirmed dead and that number will certainly go higher.   Asphalt was peeled from the road, so I am sure it will be confirmed as at least an F4.
> 
> The storms hit about 30 minutes after school dismissed.  I hurried and got the boys from daycare and the dogs from the house and went to mom's house that is about 2 minutes away because she has a full basement and I only have a partial. I looked around my house wondering what I could grab quickly.  In that moment I realized that material items don't mean a thing.....
> 
> Thank God that we had plenty of warning on this.  Many schools around us dismissed early or held the students when the warning happened. One local high school was completely destroyed.  It just gives me a whole new perspective......





Rose&Mike said:


> Michelle--I was thinking about you all afternoon. What a horrifying day! I can't believe it just completely missed Jefferson County. I left work early--as did tons of people around us.
> 
> I am so glad you are ok.
> 
> I hope tomorrow they are able to tell us specifically what people in So Ind. need.
> 
> The pictures of the tornadoes and the destruction truely are surreal.
> 
> I heard there is a baby at Kosair that was found in a field...
> 
> I have found myself in tears all evening out of shear relief, so I can only imagine how you are feeling.




I just got and was watching the news and hearing all the bad news about your area.  I am heartbroken everytime I hear these stories.  

I am glad to hear both of you  are safe but all these people will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## donac

Good Saturday morning everyone. 

Busy day here.  Less than a week until the local high school's show opens.  The first night with costumes is MOnday night.  As soon as I finish this I need to get some things cut out and sewn.  We will be working today and tomorrow.





amykathleen2005 said:


> Saturday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: Buried Treasure
> 
> Do you have tangible reward planned for meeting your weight loss goals? Example: manicure after 10lbs lost, new purse at 20lbs, etc.



I have never done this and am thinking about doing this.

I am off to get breakfast and then some sewing done. 

Stay safe everyone.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## ChelleyB

#1hoosierfan said:


> Good evening Team Donald.
> 
> This is going to be a "selfish" post.  I am asking for prayers and good thoughts. Our area got completely slammed by tornados tonight.  The worst hit about 10 minutes from where I live. I personally know people that were hunkered down while they hit and lost everything.  There are 9 confirmed dead and that number will certainly go higher.   Asphalt was peeled from the road, so I am sure it will be confirmed as at least an F4.
> 
> The storms hit about 30 minutes after school dismissed.  I hurried and got the boys from daycare and the dogs from the house and went to mom's house that is about 2 minutes away because she has a full basement and I only have a partial. I looked around my house wondering what I could grab quickly.  In that moment I realized that material items don't mean a thing.....
> 
> Thank God that we had plenty of warning on this.  Many schools around us dismissed early or held the students when the warning happened. One local high school was completely destroyed.  It just gives me a whole new perspective......





Rose&Mike said:


> Michelle--I was thinking about you all afternoon. What a horrifying day! I can't believe it just completely missed Jefferson County. I left work early--as did tons of people around us.
> 
> I am so glad you are ok.
> 
> I hope tomorrow they are able to tell us specifically what people in So Ind. need.
> 
> The pictures of the tornadoes and the destruction truely are surreal.
> 
> I heard there is a baby at Kosair that was found in a field...
> 
> I have found myself in tears all evening out of shear relief, so I can only imagine how you are feeling.



I'm so glad both of you and your loved ones are okay!  We are thinking of you and praying for you during this difficult time.  Is there anything we can do to help?  We could maybe coordinate an effort of food or clothing to be sent? I am so sorry that you experienced this destruction.


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

#1hoosierfan said:


> Good evening Team Donald.
> 
> This is going to be a "selfish" post.  I am asking for prayers and good thoughts. Our area got completely slammed by tornados tonight.  The worst hit about 10 minutes from where I live. I personally know people that were hunkered down while they hit and lost everything.  There are 9 confirmed dead and that number will certainly go higher.   Asphalt was peeled from the road, so I am sure it will be confirmed as at least an F4.
> 
> The storms hit about 30 minutes after school dismissed.  I hurried and got the boys from daycare and the dogs from the house and went to mom's house that is about 2 minutes away because she has a full basement and I only have a partial. I looked around my house wondering what I could grab quickly.  In that moment I realized that material items don't mean a thing.....
> 
> Thank God that we had plenty of warning on this.  Many schools around us dismissed early or held the students when the warning happened. One local high school was completely destroyed.  It just gives me a whole new perspective......



Thoughts and prayers for Michelle and Rose...may you and your loved ones remain safe.



amykathleen2005 said:


> Saturday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: Buried Treasure
> 
> Do you have tangible reward planned for meeting your weight loss goals? Example: manicure after 10lbs lost, new purse at 20lbs, etc.


I never had a real tangible rewards but maybe I should start?  If I could put away some $$ for each pounds?  I have to think about this...


----------



## VirataMama4

I hope everyone that was/are in the paths of the tornadoes are safe and have very minimal damage! 

We are gearing up to head into DC to visit the Holocaust Museum and the WW2 Memorial, that my DD wants to see before we leave for Louisiana in 2 weeks.  Nothing like last minute. 

I had a loss of .5lbs this week,  which I know is a loss so its good, but I was really hoping to hit the -10lb mark this week and came up .6lbs short.   I can only hope that I will hit it next week, and get an average of -1lb a week! 

Happy Weekend everyone!


----------



## mikamah

#1hoosierfan said:


> Good evening Team Donald.
> 
> This is going to be a "selfish" post.  I am asking for prayers and good thoughts. Our area got completely slammed by tornados tonight.  The worst hit about 10 minutes from where I live. I personally know people that were hunkered down while they hit and lost everything.  There are 9 confirmed dead and that number will certainly go higher.   Asphalt was peeled from the road, so I am sure it will be confirmed as at least an F4.
> 
> The storms hit about 30 minutes after school dismissed.  I hurried and got the boys from daycare and the dogs from the house and went to mom's house that is about 2 minutes away because she has a full basement and I only have a partial. I looked around my house wondering what I could grab quickly.  In that moment I realized that material items don't mean a thing.....
> 
> Thank God that we had plenty of warning on this.  Many schools around us dismissed early or held the students when the warning happened. One local high school was completely destroyed.  It just gives me a whole new perspective......


Not selfish at all, Michele.  My thoughts and prayers are going out to all of you in the areas of such devastation.  I'm glad you and your family are ok, and I hope the rest of your community are as well.  


Rose&Mike said:


> Michelle--I was thinking about you all afternoon. What a horrifying day! I can't believe it just completely missed Jefferson County. I left work early--as did tons of people around us.
> 
> I am so glad you are ok.
> 
> I hope tomorrow they are able to tell us specifically what people in So Ind. need.
> 
> The pictures of the tornadoes and the destruction truely are surreal.
> 
> I heard there is a baby at Kosair that was found in a field...
> 
> I have found myself in tears all evening out of shear relief, so I can only imagine how you are feeling.


 I'm so glad you are ok too, Rose.  I can not even imagine how hard it is to be so close, and just looking at the pictures and images on the news brings tears to my eyes.  Hang in there.  Sending prayers and love.  

Good morning Donalds!

I've been a bit absent this week, but hope to catch up today.  I'm on call, and i happened to take a unflattering picture of the doc I'm on with at the party thursday, so I bribed him, if he doesn't call me in, I'll delete it. 
I need to shower just in case, but plan to spend some time here with my coffee in a bit. 

Thank you  *Karen* for coaching last week.  You did a great job. I loved some of your questions and will be back to answer them. 

*Amy*-Welcome and thank you for coaching this week.  

*Pamela*-So glad dd got home safe and sound, and I can't wait to hear all about her trip!!

BBL.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Thanks for all the nice thoughts, but we really had no issues on our side of the Ohio River. Just a little scary. 

Southern Indiana where Michelle lives (specifically about 20 miles from Louisville) and Western Kentucky is where the damage is. I don't know how it missed Louisville, but it did. And we were very fortunate.

Michelle--I hope you are doing ok this morning.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hope everyone stayed safe from the weather yesterday! 



amykathleen2005 said:


> Saturday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: Buried Treasure
> 
> Do you have tangible reward planned for meeting your weight loss goals? Example: manicure after 10lbs lost, new purse at 20lbs, etc.



A vacation!! 
I'm working as hard as I can so I can relax on our wdw trip, so that's pretty much my reward. Especially since I'll have ran a half marathon by then! As for smaller goals I don't plan anything when I hit them, I just feel good. I would love love love to go to the spa for a day though. I've never had a massage but it sounds heavenly.



amykathleen2005 said:


> Special_THANK YOU_ to Rememberthemagic for coaching this past week!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! My name is Amy...
> 
> *Friday Question of the Day
> *_
> Theme: Princesses
> 
> Disney princesses are known for their beauty. What makes you feel beautiful?_



Thank you to our coach last week and thank you Amy for coaching this week!! 

I love some Doctor Who and Torchwood too! 

QOTD: When I get my bangs to curl perfectly or wearing a dress or a nice outfit!

---
Lost 1 lb this week. Fine with that but I was hoping it'd be 2.6lbs so I could finally hit that 10lb loss mark since Jan. 16th. I got my 4 miles in Thursday 41 seconds faster! I ran the last .9 miles at 6mph, that was extremely difficult.

Bought 10 bags of vegetables yesterday, our freezer is stuffed.

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## #1hoosierfan

Rose&Mike said:


> Thanks for all the nice thoughts, but we really had no issues on our side of the Ohio River. Just a little scary.
> 
> Southern Indiana where Michelle lives (specifically about 20 miles from Louisville) and Western Kentucky is where the damage is. I don't know how it missed Louisville, but it did. And we were very fortunate.
> 
> Michelle--I hope you are doing ok this morning.



Thanks Rose and everyone else for your kinds words, thoughts and prayers.  

My bff brother's house was heavily damaged yesterday and a friend's co-worker was killed in the Henryville tornado.  

Many of you may have seen the Henryville School on the news.  That is actually the elementary, middle, and high school all under one roof.  The sirens went off just as the busses finished loading.  They made the decision to let the busses release...... Thank God.  I cannot even imagine if that school would have been full of children.  The lady that teaches across the hall from me girls go to Henryville.  I guess that will have to decide in the coming days where they will finish out the school year. 

A large local church is collecting water and toiletries and MANY local businesses are matching donations by their patrons this weekend.  It is nice to see everyone pull together. 

If anyone would like to donate, you can text "red cross" to 90999.  An automatic $10 will go to the tornado relief here in Indiana.  It took me about 5 seconds to do it last night.  

Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## trinaweena

Hello everyone, i hope you all had a nice week.  My thoughts to everyone affected by the tornadoes! I've been reading along this week but havent had time to check in or reply

Currently i'm suffering for the effects of karma.  Yesterday i called out of work (4 hour shift starting at 7am and i just wanted to sleep!) and today i woke up with the cold that seems to be raging through my house. It doesnt seem too bad yet, so im taking cold eaze and hoping i can get it to stay away.  Still, karma! (I regret nothing!)

Last night i stayed up late to get an essay done that sue on monday. i'm glad i did because that essay was just awful, i wasnt interested in the topic and i didnt want to be writing it. it's really frustrating when you have to write essays on things that you dont care about. today i have to read two books so i dont have to freak out about it this week. i think im on track with homework, i'd like it to stay that way.

update on stomach, i saw the doctor on wednesday (my primary) and he was unhelpful as usual. I will be getting a new primary, going to start calling around next week. He wanted to put me on zoloft which my mom freaked out about and refused (her sister got addicted to anti anxiety and anti depressent pills which led to her addiction to hard drugs). i'm annoyed both at my mom and my doctor and yeah i have yet to decide what to do. I dont even know if zoloft would be the best medicine, my doctor didn't even really listen to me, and ive been on anti anxiety meds before and hated them, so im reluctant to go on it if its not what i need. and i dont want to upset my mom but this is my life and im 25. so basically im back at square one

the good news is ive been doing ok with the stomach aches. i didn't feel naseous at all yesterday, and ive found that sucking on pepermints really helps when i do feel naseous. i also found some ginger gum and im going to get one of those sea band things. if the doctor cant help me, i willl help myself! 

so i hope im getting back on track so that i can get my diet and excersice back on track. my doctor said he doesnt want me working out and doesnt want me to loose anymore weight but i dont necessarily trust his opnion. i havent reached my goal and i can still see the fat hanging off me. i will hopefully be meeting with the personal trainer this week and im going to tell them my biggest goal is toning. i need to be swimsuit ready before may!


----------



## pjlla

ChelleyB said:


> [
> While my loss this week wasn't big, it did drop me below 160 (just below, but hey - I'll take it!!) and I'm super excited about that!!!  That has been a goal of mine for 4 years, so I'm very happy
> 
> Have a fun Friday everyone [/COLOR]




WOOHOO on hitting a new goal!  That's fantastic!


***********

Well, it would appear that my laptop is doing that crazy thing again where it won't do multi-quotes.... so here come a bunch of posts in a row from me..... sorry!.............P


----------



## jillbur

amykathleen2005 said:


> Saturday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: Buried Treasure
> 
> Do you have tangible reward planned for meeting your weight loss goals? Example: manicure after 10lbs lost, new purse at 20lbs, etc.



I just posted the other day that I ordered a Vera Bradley mini hipster online for my trip in May, but I'm not even allowed to open it until I'm below 150.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 So glad our dis friends are safe and sound! Take care out there with this crazy weather! 


I took DS8 to his scouting day and DS5 and I went grocery shopping. I am checking in and then I need to go do some laundry and cleaning before I have to pick DS8 back up. I have a feeling that today is going to go so fast and I'd rather it go slow 

I'll check in later as long as the dis lets me. It's moving very, very slow for me today.

Jill


----------



## pjlla

ChelleyB said:


> 14+ inches!!! Sweet - big snow fan over here!  Hope you can get out there and build a snowman or go sledding



Umm... no thanks!  Hate the stuff!  I was going to try snowshoeing for the first time this winter, but we haven't had enough snow!  Now that we have some snow, I might call the folks I was going to borrow the snowshoes from and give it a try this week. ....................P


----------



## pjlla

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Yummy tuna melts and Hunger Games...how can you go wrong!  So sorry about the French Vanilla fiasco!  I know it kills me when I try to be soooo good and something derails me....although Sometimes the derailment tastes soooo good!
> 
> Yup.... gonna totally blame the bad weigh-in yesterday on that half a cappuccino that DS  sabotaged me with!!
> 
> 
> WOW!  14+ is a ton of snow!  I really wish we had at least one nice little storm/snow day this winter   Aside from the freak stuff in the fall, we have really been snow free.
> 
> You are welcome to it! Fortunately DH was home and I didn't have to do any snowblowing or shoveling.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> One more week of school and spring break for me for 2 weeks   I'm actually not on "break" since I have colleges to call, but I won't have to go in the office....working from home rocks!  I will be watching my nephew for a day over break since they have a random Monday off of school.  He wants to go to Toys R Us and asked me if I have a card that he could use (I think he means a gift card)  Then he wants to go to the diner for lunch...ok by me!  Then he may want to do "something else but I can't think of it yet."  It must be pretty awesome being 4 years old!!
> 
> Food has been pretty good this week.  I realized I can have 32 Life Saver jelly beans for 4 points....then I tasted them....I will stick with the Russell Stover 19 beans for 4 points thank you
> 
> Back to the gym tonight and a WW weigh in tomorrow.  I'm really hungry today for some reason but will need to fill up on veggies at lunch.  Maybe it's the water?
> 
> Does anyone know much about Skinny water?  I'm drinking one right now and I like it but not too sure what's in it aside from the vitamin stuff?
> 
> Happy Friday!



Doesn't the water bottle have a NI label with ingredients??

Good for you for figuring out the points in the jelly beans BEFORE you are overrun with them at Easter!...............P


----------



## pjlla

cclovesdis said:


> I wanted to share my breakfast this morning with you.
> 
> 1 set of 4 GF mini waffles (1/2 serving)
> 1.5 cups of diced apples
> 2 tsp of Splenda with fiber
> 1 tsp of cinnamon
> 1/8 cup of sugar-free syrup
> 
> myfitnesspal has this as 255 calories, 2 g fat, 176 sodium, and 14 g of fiber.
> 
> No protein, though, and I think the fiber should be more like 10 g.
> 
> With regards to Healthy Habits, this gives me 3 of 5 servings of fruits/veggies for the day and a point for eating something that makes me feel like I'm indulging. I really felt like I was eating something off of an iHop menu.
> 
> I am going to the grocery store today or tomorrow and I'd like to find some smaller apples so that it's more like 1 cup diced and then also have 8 oz. of milk with the meal. That will come out at about 275 calories, but still very much on plan.



That sounds really yummy.  Do you top the waffles with the apples and stuff?  

Sometimes when I make myself a splurge breakfast of high fiber pancakes, I add a half of a chopped apple that I microwave until it is soft. Adds bulk to breakfast and tastes great!  Sounds similar to your breakfast!  ............P


----------



## pjlla

amykathleen2005 said:


> Saturday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: Buried Treasure
> 
> Do you have tangible reward planned for meeting your weight loss goals? Example: manicure after 10lbs lost, new purse at 20lbs, etc.



This wasn't anything I ever did during the long process of losing my weight, but if I can get this 5 pounds gone (again  ), I think I might reward myself!  Not sure what it will be though.... I'm not a mani-pedi kind of girl..........P


----------



## pjlla

VirataMama4 said:


> I hope everyone that was/are in the paths of the tornadoes are safe and have very minimal damage!
> 
> We are gearing up to head into DC to visit the Holocaust Museum and the WW2 Memorial, that my DD wants to see before we leave for Louisiana in 2 weeks.  Nothing like last minute.
> 
> 
> You're not alone in this type of behavior.  When DH accepted a job relocation to the Atlanta area many years ago, we spent the rest of the summer and fall sightseeing around NH.  We were supposed to be gone by the next spring/summer.  Turned out that the relocation never happened for a variety of reasons, but I always laughed a little at how it took the possibility of NOT living here to appreciate all that NH had to offer!
> 
> I had a loss of .5lbs this week,  which I know is a loss so its good, but I was really hoping to hit the -10lb mark this week and came up .6lbs short.   I can only hope that I will hit it next week, and get an average of -1lb a week!
> 
> Happy Weekend everyone!



You will DEFINITELY hit that 10 pound mark this week!  You have a big goal so I'm sure you will have no trouble staying right OP this week!.......P


----------



## pjlla

mikamah said:


> Good morning Donalds!
> 
> I've been a bit absent this week, but hope to catch up today.  I'm on call, and i happened to take a unflattering picture of the doc I'm on with at the party thursday, so I bribed him, if he doesn't call me in, I'll delete it.
> I need to shower just in case, but plan to spend some time here with my coffee in a bit.
> 
> Way to work  the on-call status!
> 
> *Pamela*-So glad dd got home safe and sound, and I can't wait to hear all about her trip!!
> 
> BBL.



She's home safe, but not feeling well.  Some of the kids got a stomach bug the last few days.  DD came home with a touch of "travelers stomach", but felt okay the night she got home, but last night started feeling icky.

She is still feeling lousy this morning, but managed to eat some of the scones I made for breakfast, so hopefully is on the mend.  

She did give us an animated slide show yesterday of her pictures.  She just kept saying that the pictures don't do the place justice and that it was just SO BEAUTIFUL!  Every experience was "insanely amazing" and "awesome".  The food was pretty good, for the most part, and the fruit and juices were fabulous.  She saw waterfalls and a volcano and the cloud forest and wild macaws and sloths and jellyfish.... etc, etc.  

I'll share a few of her pictures after she gets a chance to post them on FB......P


----------



## pjlla

#1hoosierfan said:


> Thanks Rose and everyone else for your kinds words, thoughts and prayers.
> 
> My bff brother's house was heavily damaged yesterday and a friend's co-worker was killed in the Henryville tornado.
> 
> Many of you may have seen the Henryville School on the news.  That is actually the elementary, middle, and high school all under one roof.  The sirens went off just as the busses finished loading.  They made the decision to let the busses release...... Thank God.  I cannot even imagine if that school would have been full of children.  The lady that teaches across the hall from me girls go to Henryville.  I guess that will have to decide in the coming days where they will finish out the school year.
> 
> A large local church is collecting water and toiletries and MANY local businesses are matching donations by their patrons this weekend.  It is nice to see everyone pull together.
> 
> If anyone would like to donate, you can text "red cross" to 90999.  An automatic $10 will go to the tornado relief here in Indiana.  It took me about 5 seconds to do it last night.
> 
> Thanks again, everyone!



So much sadness and destruction.    Thanks for letting us know how we can help.  

I did see the news talk about the school... so terribly scary to think how close that storm came to causing even more devastation.

Glad you are safe!.......................P


----------



## pjlla

trinaweena said:


> Hello everyone, i hope you all had a nice week.  My thoughts to everyone affected by the tornadoes! I've been reading along this week but havent had time to check in or reply
> 
> Currently i'm suffering for the effects of karma.  Yesterday i called out of work (4 hour shift starting at 7am and i just wanted to sleep!) and today i woke up with the cold that seems to be raging through my house. It doesnt seem too bad yet, so im taking cold eaze and hoping i can get it to stay away.  Still, karma! (I regret nothing!)
> 
> Last night i stayed up late to get an essay done that sue on monday. i'm glad i did because that essay was just awful, i wasnt interested in the topic and i didnt want to be writing it. it's really frustrating when you have to write essays on things that you dont care about. today i have to read two books so i dont have to freak out about it this week. i think im on track with homework, i'd like it to stay that way.
> 
> update on stomach, i saw the doctor on wednesday (my primary) and he was unhelpful as usual. I will be getting a new primary, going to start calling around next week. He wanted to put me on zoloft which my mom freaked out about and refused (her sister got addicted to anti anxiety and anti depressent pills which led to her addiction to hard drugs). i'm annoyed both at my mom and my doctor and yeah i have yet to decide what to do. I dont even know if zoloft would be the best medicine, my doctor didn't even really listen to me, and ive been on anti anxiety meds before and hated them, so im reluctant to go on it if its not what i need. and i dont want to upset my mom but this is my life and im 25. so basically im back at square one
> 
> the good news is ive been doing ok with the stomach aches. i didn't feel naseous at all yesterday, and ive found that sucking on pepermints really helps when i do feel naseous. i also found some ginger gum and im going to get one of those sea band things. if the doctor cant help me, i willl help myself!
> 
> so i hope im getting back on track so that i can get my diet and excersice back on track. my doctor said he doesnt want me working out and doesnt want me to loose anymore weight but i dont necessarily trust his opnion. i havent reached my goal and i can still see the fat hanging off me. i will hopefully be meeting with the personal trainer this week and im going to tell them my biggest goal is toning. i need to be swimsuit ready before may!



glad you found some more natural methods to deal with the upset stomach.... but that said, you DO need to get a diagnosis!  

glad you are getting yourself back on track.  Maybe some toning will help and you won't feel such a big need to continue to lose............P


----------



## araes2102

donac said:


> Friday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: Princesses
> 
> Disney princesses are known for their beauty. What makes you feel beautiful?



I don't usually feel beautiful per se, but I do feel good about myself after the exercising starts paying off and my clothes start to fit better (hasn't happened during this challenge yet, but I'm hoping for some looser clothing by next month!). I also feel pretty if I've gotten my hair tamed and doing what I want and when my nails are painted.  



#1hoosierfan said:


> Good evening Team Donald.
> 
> This is going to be a "selfish" post.  I am asking for prayers and good thoughts. Our area got completely slammed by tornados tonight.  The worst hit about 10 minutes from where I live. I personally know people that were hunkered down while they hit and lost everything.  There are 9 confirmed dead and that number will certainly go higher.   Asphalt was peeled from the road, so I am sure it will be confirmed as at least an F4.
> 
> The storms hit about 30 minutes after school dismissed.  I hurried and got the boys from daycare and the dogs from the house and went to mom's house that is about 2 minutes away because she has a full basement and I only have a partial. I looked around my house wondering what I could grab quickly.  In that moment I realized that material items don't mean a thing.....
> 
> Thank God that we had plenty of warning on this.  Many schools around us dismissed early or held the students when the warning happened. One local high school was completely destroyed.  It just gives me a whole new perspective......



Not selfish at all. My heart and prayers are with everyone effected by the storms. I can not imagine the devastation.  



amykathleen2005 said:


> Saturday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: Buried Treasure
> 
> Do you have tangible reward planned for meeting your weight loss goals? Example: manicure after 10lbs lost, new purse at 20lbs, etc.



No, I have not done this. Actually, just seeing the scale go down and the changes in my body are reward enough. Plus the thought of looking good and feeling great at Disney (whenever we are able to go) is a great longer term goal for me. Oh, or possibly a wedding in the future...

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

So, I got an email yesterday saying I had won tickets to our local Renaissance Festival! Exciting! I was feeling down about the canceled Disney plans and NOT winning the Disneyday sweeps (a girl can dream ) that this was a very pleasant surprise. Of course it will still cost $ to go enjoy the festivities, but I think we can swing it. Haven't told DBF yet (even though he thinks I am crazy for entering sweepstakes like this), I think I will give him the tickets for his bday coming up on Friday. I have never been to a Ren Fes and I am really looking forward to it. Plus I love taking the kids to fairs and festivals and carnivals, so this will be good (i.e. cheaper) way to go to one this spring!

Down 2 lbs this week, which means I am almost right back to where I was 3 weeks ago when I went off program   Oh well, a loss is a loss 

Have a good OP weekend all!


----------



## Disneyluvr

I am down another lb this week. I started Weight Watchers on Wednesday and so far it's going pretty good. I have stayed on pt so far and am eating more fruits and have tried a few veggies. 

Sending prayers for all those affected by the storms! So scary, glad all of our Dis friends are safe!!


----------



## araes2102

Just realized that I still have the countdown ticker on my siggy. Well, I am gonna leave it up in defiance!  And in the slight hope I have of winning a trip (or the lottery) before then! 

Also, I forgot to ask: Since DBF's bday is coming up this week, I want to make him a special dinner. Wondering if anyone has suggestions for a yummy, at least somewhat classy, and maybe even a bit healthy, recipe? Tall order, but TIA to anyone who does! (I have been searching the recipe thread but not seeing anything pop out at me)


----------



## araes2102

CC- I just got my package for my participation prize. TY so much! Awesome little goodies in there! Makes me feel special


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

mikamah said:


> Thank you  *Karen* for coaching last week.  You did a great job. I loved some of your questions and will be back to answer them.
> 
> *Amy*-Welcome and thank you for coaching this week.
> 
> *Pamela*-So glad dd got home safe and sound, and I can't wait to hear all about her trip!!
> 
> BBL.


Thanks Kathy!  We have missed you here!  Glad you are back 



Rose&Mike said:


> Thanks for all the nice thoughts, but we really had no issues on our side of the Ohio River. Just a little scary.
> 
> Southern Indiana where Michelle lives (specifically about 20 miles from Louisville) and Western Kentucky is where the damage is. I don't know how it missed Louisville, but it did. And we were very fortunate.
> 
> Michelle--I hope you are doing ok this morning.


Rose, sooo glad you did not get hit!



::Snow_White:: said:


> Lost 1 lb this week. Fine with that but I was hoping it'd be 2.6lbs so I could finally hit that 10lb loss mark since Jan. 16th. I got my 4 miles in Thursday 41 seconds faster! I ran the last .9 miles at 6mph, that was extremely difficult.
> 
> Bought 10 bags of vegetables yesterday, our freezer is stuffed.
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!


WOOHOO!  A loss is a loss and makes you closer to your goal!!!



#1hoosierfan said:


> Thanks Rose and everyone else for your kinds words, thoughts and prayers.
> 
> My bff brother's house was heavily damaged yesterday and a friend's co-worker was killed in the Henryville tornado.
> 
> Many of you may have seen the Henryville School on the news.  That is actually the elementary, middle, and high school all under one roof.  The sirens went off just as the busses finished loading.  They made the decision to let the busses release...... Thank God.  I cannot even imagine if that school would have been full of children.  The lady that teaches across the hall from me girls go to Henryville.  I guess that will have to decide in the coming days where they will finish out the school year.
> 
> A large local church is collecting water and toiletries and MANY local businesses are matching donations by their patrons this weekend.  It is nice to see everyone pull together.
> 
> If anyone would like to donate, you can text "red cross" to 90999.  An automatic $10 will go to the tornado relief here in Indiana.  It took me about 5 seconds to do it last night.
> 
> Thanks again, everyone!


Thanks for the info to donate Michelle!  Thoughts and prayers to all those in your area....



trinaweena said:


> Hello everyone, i hope you all had a nice week.  My thoughts to everyone affected by the tornadoes! I've been reading along this week but havent had time to check in or reply
> 
> Currently i'm suffering for the effects of karma.  Yesterday i called out of work (4 hour shift starting at 7am and i just wanted to sleep!) and today i woke up with the cold that seems to be raging through my house. It doesnt seem too bad yet, so im taking cold eaze and hoping i can get it to stay away.  Still, karma! (I regret nothing!)
> 
> Last night i stayed up late to get an essay done that sue on monday. i'm glad i did because that essay was just awful, i wasnt interested in the topic and i didnt want to be writing it. it's really frustrating when you have to write essays on things that you dont care about. today i have to read two books so i dont have to freak out about it this week. i think im on track with homework, i'd like it to stay that way.
> 
> update on stomach, i saw the doctor on wednesday (my primary) and he was unhelpful as usual. I will be getting a new primary, going to start calling around next week. He wanted to put me on zoloft which my mom freaked out about and refused (her sister got addicted to anti anxiety and anti depressent pills which led to her addiction to hard drugs). i'm annoyed both at my mom and my doctor and yeah i have yet to decide what to do. I dont even know if zoloft would be the best medicine, my doctor didn't even really listen to me, and ive been on anti anxiety meds before and hated them, so im reluctant to go on it if its not what i need. and i dont want to upset my mom but this is my life and im 25. so basically im back at square one
> 
> the good news is ive been doing ok with the stomach aches. i didn't feel naseous at all yesterday, and ive found that sucking on pepermints really helps when i do feel naseous. i also found some ginger gum and im going to get one of those sea band things. if the doctor cant help me, i willl help myself!
> 
> so i hope im getting back on track so that i can get my diet and excersice back on track. my doctor said he doesnt want me working out and doesnt want me to loose anymore weight but i dont necessarily trust his opnion. i havent reached my goal and i can still see the fat hanging off me. i will hopefully be meeting with the personal trainer this week and im going to tell them my biggest goal is toning. i need to be swimsuit ready before may!


Hang in there Trina!! 



jillbur said:


> I just posted the other day that I ordered a Vera Bradley mini hipster online for my trip in May, but I'm not even allowed to open it until I'm below 150.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> So glad our dis friends are safe and sound! Take care out there with this crazy weather!
> 
> 
> I took DS8 to his scouting day and DS5 and I went grocery shopping. I am checking in and then I need to go do some laundry and cleaning before I have to pick DS8 back up. I have a feeling that today is going to go so fast and I'd rather it go slow
> 
> I'll check in later as long as the dis lets me. It's moving very, very slow for me today.
> 
> Jill


I was looking at the new Vera stuff today...they look really good!!!



araes2102 said:


> I don't usually feel beautiful per se, but I do feel good about myself after the exercising starts paying off and my clothes start to fit better (hasn't happened during this challenge yet, but I'm hoping for some looser clothing by next month!). I also feel pretty if I've gotten my hair tamed and doing what I want and when my nails are painted.
> 
> 
> 
> Not selfish at all. My heart and prayers are with everyone effected by the storms. I can not imagine the devastation.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have not done this. Actually, just seeing the scale go down and the changes in my body are reward enough. Plus the thought of looking good and feeling great at Disney (whenever we are able to go) is a great longer term goal for me. Oh, or possibly a wedding in the future...
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> So, I got an email yesterday saying I had won tickets to our local Renaissance Festival! Exciting! I was feeling down about the canceled Disney plans and NOT winning the Disneyday sweeps (a girl can dream ) that this was a very pleasant surprise. Of course it will still cost $ to go enjoy the festivities, but I think we can swing it. Haven't told DBF yet (even though he thinks I am crazy for entering sweepstakes like this), I think I will give him the tickets for his bday coming up on Friday. I have never been to a Ren Fes and I am really looking forward to it. Plus I love taking the kids to fairs and festivals and carnivals, so this will be good (i.e. cheaper) way to go to one this spring!
> 
> Down 2 lbs this week, which means I am almost right back to where I was 3 weeks ago when I went off program   Oh well, a loss is a loss
> 
> Have a good OP weekend all!


AHHHH! I went to my first Ren Faire last September!!  Sooooo fun!  We did eat some fun stuff...turkey legs and "grog"....the joust was cool and the marriage of Robin Hood and Maid Marian was very sweet!!  You will have a great time!!  Enjoy!



Disneyluvr said:


> I am down another lb this week. I started Weight Watchers on Wednesday and so far it's going pretty good. I have stayed on pt so far and am eating more fruits and have tried a few veggies.
> 
> Sending prayers for all those affected by the storms! So scary, glad all of our Dis friends are safe!!


Yay! Another pound!!!



araes2102 said:


> Just realized that I still have the countdown ticker on my siggy. Well, I am gonna leave it up in defiance!  And in the slight hope I have of winning a trip (or the lottery) before then!
> 
> Also, I forgot to ask: Since DBF's bday is coming up this week, I want to make him a special dinner. Wondering if anyone has suggestions for a yummy, at least somewhat classy, and maybe even a bit healthy, recipe? Tall order, but TIA to anyone who does! (I have been searching the recipe thread but not seeing anything pop out at me)


Try Skinnytaste.com website.  The stuff is healthy and yummy!  I hope something peaks your interest!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
OMG  OMG
I weighed in at WW this morning....down 4 pounds!!! Now, I need to figure out what the heck I did this past week to make that happen 

Went to Target for some new clearance workout clothes since my pants have seen better days. I also picked up some wicking tops for $9 a piece!

Finished the day with 2.39 miles in 39:33 minutes!  And some of it was uphill!!  Dinner was grilled chicken and mushroom/onion mixture in a corn tortilla.  I even had frozen yogurt and still under points!

Cool beans!  I'm going to sleep well tonight!!!


----------



## pjlla

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> AHHHH! I went to my first Ren Faire last September!!  Sooooo fun!  We did eat some fun stuff...turkey legs and "grog"....the joust was cool and the marriage of Robin Hood and Maid Marian was very sweet!!  You will have a great time!!  Enjoy!
> 
> I've always wanted to go to a Ren. Faire, but it doesn't seem to interest anyone else here.  I even offered to take DS last fall for a whole weekend away plus the Faire... but no go.  It does sound like great fun!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> OMG  OMG
> I weighed in at WW this morning....down 4 pounds!!! Now, I need to figure out what the heck I did this past week to make that happen
> 
> Went to Target for some new clearance workout clothes since my pants have seen better days. I also picked up some wicking tops for $9 a piece!
> 
> Finished the day with 2.39 miles in 39:33 minutes!  And some of it was uphill!!  Dinner was grilled chicken and mushroom/onion mixture in a corn tortilla.  I even had frozen yogurt and still under points!
> 
> Cool beans!  I'm going to sleep well tonight!!!



AWESOME!!  That is SUPER!!   Have good rest... you earned it!

************

Quiet thread today for a Saturday.  DH and DS went to the USFirst robotics competition over in Manchester and I stayed home with DD. She's still nursing her "traveler's tummy", but seems to be mending.  She was craving some chicken soup... I offered to make homemade, but she didn't want me to go to all that trouble, so I just had DH pick up a can of Progresso on his way home.  She ate about 2/3 of it and feels better.  

I made my "super healthy" meatloaf tonight, much to DS's delight.  Organic lean beef (about 2 lbs.), ground chickpeas, plus chopped carrots, finely chopped spinach, onions, peppers, garlic, oatmeal, bread crumbs, worcestershire, ketchup, 2 eggs, and a bit of mustard to round it out.  It made two full size meatloaves and a half loaf.... so enough for two family meals, plus a meal for just two.  I'll leave the small one for some night when DD and I are away.... easy enough for the men to heat up.  

Off to watch a movie with DS.... end of school vacation week is always so sad! TTYL........................P


----------



## DisNorth

amykathleen2005 said:


> Saturday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: Buried Treasure
> 
> Do you have tangible reward planned for meeting your weight loss goals? Example: manicure after 10lbs lost, new purse at 20lbs, etc.



Right now my big reward is disney. Originaly I was going to wait till my goal weight to get to disney. But I then found out about runDisney. So the new goal is trainning for the Tinkerbell 2013 and I hope to be down about 80 - 100lbs by then, and much fitter!


----------



## mackeysmom

araes2102 said:


> Also, I forgot to ask: Since DBF's bday is coming up this week, I want to make him a special dinner. Wondering if anyone has suggestions for a yummy, at least somewhat classy, and maybe even a bit healthy, recipe? Tall order, but TIA to anyone who does! (I have been searching the recipe thread but not seeing anything pop out at me)





RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Try Skinnytaste.com website.  The stuff is healthy and yummy!  I hope something peaks your interest!!



I second Skinnytaste.com.     I've made so many delicious recipes from that website.  The Chicken Cordon Bleu is my favorite:
http://www.skinnytaste.com/2009/03/chicken-cordon-bleu.html

- Laura


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

#1hoosierfan said:


> Thanks Rose and everyone else for your kinds words, thoughts and prayers.
> 
> My bff brother's house was heavily damaged yesterday and a friend's co-worker was killed in the Henryville tornado.
> 
> Many of you may have seen the Henryville School on the news.  That is actually the elementary, middle, and high school all under one roof.  The sirens went off just as the busses finished loading.  They made the decision to let the busses release...... Thank God.  I cannot even imagine if that school would have been full of children.  The lady that teaches across the hall from me girls go to Henryville.  I guess that will have to decide in the coming days where they will finish out the school year.
> 
> A large local church is collecting water and toiletries and MANY local businesses are matching donations by their patrons this weekend.  It is nice to see everyone pull together.
> 
> If anyone would like to donate, you can text "red cross" to 90999.  An automatic $10 will go to the tornado relief here in Indiana.  It took me about 5 seconds to do it last night.
> 
> Thanks again, everyone!



Oh my goodness, that part about deciding to release the school busses gave me chills!  More than once, tornado sirens have gone off right at dismissal time for my kids (in TN and MO) and they stopped dismissal and wouldn't let anyone leave.  Thank goodness this school decided to let them go.  I saw a school on the weather channel, I bet it was this one.  So scary.


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I weighed in at WW this morning....down 4 pounds!!! Now, I need to figure out what the heck I did this past week to make that happen



AWESOME!!  Good for you   Now, when you figure out how you did it, make sure to share it with us ok?


----------



## amykathleen2005

luvpoohandcompany said:


> I'm putting £2 in a piggybank for every 1lb I lose with the idea that I will need a whole new wardrobe (or at least some t-shirts) when I reach my goal I have decided to buy some new workout gear now though beacause it will stop me having to hoist up my trousers while on the treadmill so they dont fall down (lets face it that would not be pretty for me or anyone else at the gym). Also think new gear will make me want to exercise more
> The best bit is I still have money left in the bank for those t-shirts



That's a good idea!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I never had a real tangible rewards but maybe I should start?  If I could put away some $$ for each pounds?  I have to think about this...



Might be good, something just for you!



VirataMama4 said:


> I hope everyone that was/are in the paths of the tornadoes are safe and have very minimal damage!
> 
> We are gearing up to head into DC to visit the Holocaust Museum and the WW2 Memorial, that my DD wants to see before we leave for Louisiana in 2 weeks.  Nothing like last minute.
> 
> I had a loss of .5lbs this week,  which I know is a loss so its good, but I was really hoping to hit the -10lb mark this week and came up .6lbs short.   I can only hope that I will hit it next week, and get an average of -1lb a week!



Congrats on the loss! You are so close! The museum should be interesting. I love history!




::Snow_White:: said:


> A vacation!!
> I'm working as hard as I can so I can relax on our wdw trip, so that's pretty much my reward. Especially since I'll have ran a half marathon by then! As for smaller goals I don't plan anything when I hit them, I just feel good. I would love love love to go to the spa for a day though. I've never had a massage but it sounds heavenly.
> 
> 
> Lost 1 lb this week. Fine with that but I was hoping it'd be 2.6lbs so I could finally hit that 10lb loss mark since Jan. 16th. I got my 4 miles in Thursday 41 seconds faster! I ran the last .9 miles at 6mph, that was extremely difficult.



Congrats on the loss! You'll get there this week!

I would love for a vacation to be my reward as well! Don't have anything planned at the moment though....



#1hoosierfan said:


> Thanks Rose and everyone else for your kinds words, thoughts and prayers.
> 
> My bff brother's house was heavily damaged yesterday and a friend's co-worker was killed in the Henryville tornado.
> 
> Many of you may have seen the Henryville School on the news.  That is actually the elementary, middle, and high school all under one roof.  The sirens went off just as the busses finished loading.  They made the decision to let the busses release...... Thank God.  I cannot even imagine if that school would have been full of children.  The lady that teaches across the hall from me girls go to Henryville.  I guess that will have to decide in the coming days where they will finish out the school year.
> 
> A large local church is collecting water and toiletries and MANY local businesses are matching donations by their patrons this weekend.  It is nice to see everyone pull together.
> 
> If anyone would like to donate, you can text "red cross" to 90999.  An automatic $10 will go to the tornado relief here in Indiana.  It took me about 5 seconds to do it last night.



I will most definitely be donating.  



trinaweena said:


> update on stomach, i saw the doctor on wednesday (my primary) and he was unhelpful as usual. I will be getting a new primary, going to start calling around next week. He wanted to put me on zoloft which my mom freaked out about and refused (her sister got addicted to anti anxiety and anti depressent pills which led to her addiction to hard drugs). i'm annoyed both at my mom and my doctor and yeah i have yet to decide what to do. I dont even know if zoloft would be the best medicine, my doctor didn't even really listen to me, and ive been on anti anxiety meds before and hated them, so im reluctant to go on it if its not what i need. and i dont want to upset my mom but this is my life and im 25. so basically im back at square one
> 
> the good news is ive been doing ok with the stomach aches. i didn't feel naseous at all yesterday, and ive found that sucking on pepermints really helps when i do feel naseous. i also found some ginger gum and im going to get one of those sea band things. if the doctor cant help me, i willl help myself!
> 
> so i hope im getting back on track so that i can get my diet and excersice back on track. my doctor said he doesnt want me working out and doesnt want me to loose anymore weight but i dont necessarily trust his opnion. i havent reached my goal and i can still see the fat hanging off me. i will hopefully be meeting with the personal trainer this week and im going to tell them my biggest goal is toning. i need to be swimsuit ready before may!



Glad you are feeling at least a little better.  I would trust yourself and your body before I would trust a doctor. You know what is normal for you.



jillbur said:


> I just posted the other day that I ordered a Vera Bradley mini hipster online for my trip in May, but I'm not even allowed to open it until I'm below 150.



Jealous. I've never gotten a designer purse, but I am getting more and more tempted....



pjlla said:


> This wasn't anything I ever did during the long process of losing my weight, but if I can get this 5 pounds gone (again  ), I think I might reward myself!  Not sure what it will be though.... I'm not a mani-pedi kind of girl..........P



A purse? Spa day? Fitness clothes or equipment?



pjlla said:


> She's home safe, but not feeling well.  Some of the kids got a stomach bug the last few days.  DD came home with a touch of "travelers stomach", but felt okay the night she got home, but last night started feeling icky.
> 
> She is still feeling lousy this morning, but managed to eat some of the scones I made for breakfast, so hopefully is on the mend.
> 
> She did give us an animated slide show yesterday of her pictures.  She just kept saying that the pictures don't do the place justice and that it was just SO BEAUTIFUL!  Every experience was "insanely amazing" and "awesome".  The food was pretty good, for the most part, and the fruit and juices were fabulous.  She saw waterfalls and a volcano and the cloud forest and wild macaws and sloths and jellyfish.... etc, etc.
> 
> I'll share a few of her pictures after she gets a chance to post them on FB......P


Very cool!





Disneyluvr said:


> I am down another lb this week. I started Weight Watchers on Wednesday and so far it's going pretty good. I have stayed on pt so far and am eating more fruits and have tried a few veggies.



Great job!



araes2102 said:


> Also, I forgot to ask: Since DBF's bday is coming up this week, I want to make him a special dinner. Wondering if anyone has suggestions for a yummy, at least somewhat classy, and maybe even a bit healthy, recipe? Tall order, but TIA to anyone who does! (I have been searching the recipe thread but not seeing anything pop out at me)



I have never made this but it sounded nice (it is from my collection of recipes that I want to make but never actually do, ) 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/10/27/chicken-cutlet-with-aged-_n_1056741.html

And this:
Greek Yogurt Cheesecake

NUTRITIONAL INFO*

74 calories per Cake*
9 carbs*
2 fat*
4 protein*


Yields 12 servings.*

Greek Yogurt Cheese Cake Mini's*

INGREDIENTS:*

12 oz Plain Greek yogurt 
1 package Sugar Free Fat Free Cheese Cake Pudding Mix*
1 Cup Milk 
3 Tbs Butter 
5 Chocolate Graham Crackers
12 Cupcake liners*


DIRECTIONS:*

In Zip Lock Baggie, finely crush Graham Crackers. Melt butter and Mix into Graham Crackers until well blended. In a lined cupcake tin, evenly distribute Cracker Mixture and pack it down. In a mixing bowl, add Greek yogurt, Cheese cake pudding mix, and milk and mix well. once well mixed Evenly distribute into the cupcake tin. Refridgerate or Freeze for about 30 minutes. Enjoy!*

_I found this posted on MyFitnessPal's forums_




RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I weighed in at WW this morning....down 4 pounds!!! Now, I need to figure out what the heck I did this past week to make that happen
> 
> Went to Target for some new clearance workout clothes since my pants have seen better days. I also picked up some wicking tops for $9 a piece!
> 
> Finished the day with 2.39 miles in 39:33 minutes!  And some of it was uphill!!  Dinner was grilled chicken and mushroom/onion mixture in a corn tortilla.  I even had frozen yogurt and still under points!



What a great day for you! Congrats!



pjlla said:


> I made my "super healthy" meatloaf tonight, much to DS's delight.  Organic lean beef (about 2 lbs.), ground chickpeas, plus chopped carrots, finely chopped spinach, onions, peppers, garlic, oatmeal, bread crumbs, worcestershire, ketchup, 2 eggs, and a bit of mustard to round it out.  It made two full size meatloaves and a half loaf.... so enough for two family meals, plus a meal for just two.  I'll leave the small one for some night when DD and I are away.... easy enough for the men to heat up.



Sounds yummy.



DisNorth said:


> Right now my big reward is disney. Originaly I was going to wait till my goal weight to get to disney. But I then found out about runDisney. So the new goal is trainning for the Tinkerbell 2013 and I hope to be down about 80 - 100lbs by then, and much fitter!



How fun! I think I want Disney to be my reward now. If only I can convince my husband to go this year.....


----------



## amykathleen2005

Sunday Question of the Day

Theme: The Challenge

What challenge in your life are you most proud of conquering? Either weight/fitness related or otherwise.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

amykathleen2005 said:


> Sunday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: The Challenge
> 
> What challenge in your life are you most proud of conquering? Either weight/fitness related or otherwise.



I gave up smoking 20years ago this june Think that has to be the single biggest thing I've done to improve my health!


----------



## D73

amykathleen2005 said:


> Sunday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: The Challenge
> 
> What challenge in your life are you most proud of conquering? Either weight/fitness related or otherwise.



Summer of 2004, I challenged myself to hike from Lake Geneva through the French Alps to the Mediterranean Sea. I had never done a distance hike before but had read a book when in high school about 2 Americans who had followed a trail from Holland to Nice, France.  I read that book over and over. Then when I found myself living in Switzerland right near the trail, I decided to give it a go.  4 weeks of hiking 6 to 12 hour days climbing and descending, new views awaiting at the top of each new challenging mountain. I hiked just over 450 miles.  There were days I thought I could not go on and others where I just kept putting one foot in front of the other to reach my goal.......helps me in my current weight journey. Just keep going because there is a great shining vista at the end of the trail.


°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°

Happy Sunday.

I hope you are doing well. Coming to the end of my week of vacation and have been enjoying the time off and freedom to go the gym when it is not as crowded.

I have been following the news about the severe weather in the USA. Prayers and thoughts with all that have been effected.

I have a bit of Spring CLeaning to finish today. Better get to it.

Have a great day.

Christopher


----------



## jillbur

amykathleen2005 said:


> Jealous. I've never gotten a designer purse, but I am getting more and more tempted....
> 
> And this:
> Greek Yogurt Cheesecake
> 
> NUTRITIONAL INFO*
> 
> 74 calories per Cake*
> 9 carbs*
> 2 fat*
> 4 protein*
> 
> 
> Yields 12 servings.*
> 
> Greek Yogurt Cheese Cake Mini's*
> 
> INGREDIENTS:*
> 
> 12 oz Plain Greek yogurt
> 1 package Sugar Free Fat Free Cheese Cake Pudding Mix*
> 1 Cup Milk
> 3 Tbs Butter
> 5 Chocolate Graham Crackers
> 12 Cupcake liners*
> 
> 
> DIRECTIONS:*
> 
> In Zip Lock Baggie, finely crush Graham Crackers. Melt butter and Mix into Graham Crackers until well blended. In a lined cupcake tin, evenly distribute Cracker Mixture and pack it down. In a mixing bowl, add Greek yogurt, Cheese cake pudding mix, and milk and mix well. once well mixed Evenly distribute into the cupcake tin. Refridgerate or Freeze for about 30 minutes. Enjoy!*
> 
> _I found this posted on MyFitnessPal's forums_




Honestly, I have never paid full price for a purse! Sign up for Vera emails on their website. Warning: you'll get them daily, but they have some super awesome deals. When I ordered my mini hipster (which I've been waiting for about a year to get) and coin purse, they were either 20 or 25% off.

This receipe sounds so yummy! Thanks for posting.




amykathleen2005 said:


> Sunday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: The Challenge
> 
> What challenge in your life are you most proud of conquering? Either weight/fitness related or otherwise.



I really think conquering my weight will be my biggest challenge. Oh, and debt reduction. We are trying to pay off our mortgage early and DH will have student loans when he finishes school in January. We are trying to save for emergency savings, college for DSs, retirement, and fun things like vacations! It's hard work!




D73 said:


> Summer of 2004, I challenged myself to hike from Lake Geneva through the French Alps to the Mediterranean Sea. I had never done a distance hike before but had read a book when in high school about 2 Americans who had followed a trail from Holland to Nice, France.  I read that book over and over. Then when I found myself living in Switzerland right near the trail, I decided to give it a go.  4 weeks of hiking 6 to 12 hour days climbing and descending, new views awaiting at the top of each new challenging mountain. I hiked just over 450 miles.  There were days I thought I could not go on and others where I just kept putting one foot in front of the other to reach my goal.......helps me in my current weight journey. Just keep going because there is a great shining vista at the end of the trail.



That's pretty amazing! Congrats on that accomplishment!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Wow...Team Donald is super quiet so far today. I feel like I am always trying to catch up on housework around here. I already put away one load of laundry and have one more to dry and put away (Do you think a mile of laundry would qualify for HH this week? ) . Dishwasher is running and dinner is in the crockpot (sausages, peppers and onions for sandwiches~although I usually omit the bun). When DH wakes up, I will have to vacuum the whole house (especially the dreaded stairs). I also want to get the bathroom cleaned.

DH leaves for a conference on Wednesday and comes back on Friday just in time to go to work all night. So, I am trying to organize before he leaves.

I also decided that I want to make scrapbooks for my kids for when they graduate and have parties. I have no idea where to start. I did ask a friend at work since I know she use to scrap. Her advice was that it can get pretty expensive. Great. Lol. I have a couple things to return to Pat Catan's, so I may start picking up a few things here & there so I can start this summer. I know we have some super scrappers here on the BL teams. Does anyone have any advice for a newbie? Is there a good website to look at? How about materials? Should I stick to Pat Catan's or are there places online that are better deals? Sorry for all the questions, but I'd appreciate any help. 

Okay~off to check and see if the dishwasher is done running so I can put dishes away. Have a great Sunday!

Jill


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

GoofyPredsFan said:


> AWESOME!!  Good for you   Now, when you figure out how you did it, make sure to share it with us ok?


Lol!  I'm still trying to figure this out!!



amykathleen2005 said:


> Sunday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: The Challenge
> 
> What challenge in your life are you most proud of conquering? Either weight/fitness related or otherwise.


It has to be the 2 5K's I started and finished last spring!! If money allows me, I would like to do another this spring 



luvpoohandcompany said:


> I gave up smoking 20years ago this june Think that has to be the single biggest thing I've done to improve my health!


WOOHOO! Giving up smoking is HUGE! Congratulations on 20 years smoke free!



D73 said:


> Summer of 2004, I challenged myself to hike from Lake Geneva through the French Alps to the Mediterranean Sea. I had never done a distance hike before but had read a book when in high school about 2 Americans who had followed a trail from Holland to Nice, France.  I read that book over and over. Then when I found myself living in Switzerland right near the trail, I decided to give it a go.  4 weeks of hiking 6 to 12 hour days climbing and descending, new views awaiting at the top of each new challenging mountain. I hiked just over 450 miles.  There were days I thought I could not go on and others where I just kept putting one foot in front of the other to reach my goal.......helps me in my current weight journey. Just keep going because there is a great shining vista at the end of the trail.
> 
> 
> °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
> 
> Happy Sunday.
> 
> I hope you are doing well. Coming to the end of my week of vacation and have been enjoying the time off and freedom to go the gym when it is not as crowded.
> 
> I have been following the news about the severe weather in the USA. Prayers and thoughts with all that have been effected.
> 
> I have a bit of Spring CLeaning to finish today. Better get to it.
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> Christopher


Christopher!!! Wow!! What an amazing journey you must have had!  Any pictures to share?  Happy Cleaning today 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
A nice lazy SUNday here in NJ!  Yup!  The sun has returned!  I did my usual once around the block fast walk and I shaved 10 minutes off my time!  So excited about my renewed health and that I am .4 pounds away from losing 10 pounds!!  I am so determined this time to make it happen and be the healthy person I have never been.

House cleaning on the docket today...the bathroom needs a good scrub and the bedroom needs a good dusting.  Already ran the dishwasher and the laundry is on its last load.  Maybe I will vac the stairs..my most hated job in the world!

Off to the races!  Have a great OP day and make great choices!!
~Karen


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

jillbur said:


> Wow...Team Donald is super quiet so far today. I feel like I am always trying to catch up on housework around here. I already put away one load of laundry and have one more to dry and put away (Do you think a mile of laundry would qualify for HH this week? ) . Dishwasher is running and dinner is in the crockpot (sausages, peppers and onions for sandwiches~although I usually omit the bun). When DH wakes up, I will have to vacuum the whole house (especially the dreaded stairs). I also want to get the bathroom cleaned.
> 
> DH leaves for a conference on Wednesday and comes back on Friday just in time to go to work all night. So, I am trying to organize before he leaves.
> 
> I also decided that I want to make scrapbooks for my kids for when they graduate and have parties. I have no idea where to start. I did ask a friend at work since I know she use to scrap. Her advice was that it can get pretty expensive. Great. Lol. I have a couple things to return to Pat Catan's, so I may start picking up a few things here & there so I can start this summer. I know we have some super scrappers here on the BL teams. Does anyone have any advice for a newbie? Is there a good website to look at? How about materials? Should I stick to Pat Catan's or are there places online that are better deals? Sorry for all the questions, but I'd appreciate any help.
> 
> Okay~off to check and see if the dishwasher is done running so I can put dishes away. Have a great Sunday!
> 
> Jill


Ha! We must have been posting at the same time...I hate cleaning the stairs!!!

As for Scrapbooking, I have been doing it for 7 years and I have moved into digital scrapbooking.....soooooo easy and since all pictures are digital it's a breeze!  I am addicted to Creative Memories software.  You have to layout some bucks for the initial setup and some "paper" but I have found it soooo much cheaper in the long run because I am not constantly buying paper, stickers, tools, etc.  Check out the Creative Memories website and search for a consultant near you.  Shoot them an email and and I'm sure they can walk you through all the options.  I have found it to be super fun and I have met some really great people when I attend weekend crops and crop days.

Good luck!!


----------



## mackeysmom

*Copied from my WISH Journal:*

_I had a 55 point day yesterday (Saturday).  You read that right  55 points. 

I am given a daily points allowance of 30.  Most weeks, I never use my Activity Points.  Additionally, I try not to use all of my 49 extra points.  But it is nice to know they are there if you need them.  I NEEDED THEM YESTERDAY. 

Went to Red Robin for lunch to celebrate a friends birthday.   I didnt go too crazy  I had a burger, fries and shared an appetizer with three other people.  That meal cost me 52 points. 

All week, I worked hard to stay within my daily points so that my extra weekly points were available.  Yesterday for breakfast I took advantage of fruit being zero points and had a whole banana with my morning tea.  For dinner, I loaded up my plate with zero point veggies and spent just a few points on grilled chicken.  

Was I a little hungry when I went to bed?  Yes.

Was it worth it?  Absolutely 

Will I do it every week?  No, but its nice to know that I could if I wanted to.

But my 55 point day really made me realize two things:

1) Because of the way the WW plan is structured, I CAN indulge every now-and-then without going off program.  All it takes is some advanced planning.

2) If I can have a 55 point day on a day where Ive only indulged with one meal, how many points was I eating in the past?   Pre-WW, I probably would have had a large Dunkin Donuts coffee (light and sweet, of course) and a donut for breakfast, and would have had a normal dinner.   Ill bet I routinely had days where I went over 100 points. 

So I celebrate my 55 point day  without guilt and without regret.  _

-----------------------------------------------------------------
That being said, I did NOT weigh myself this morning.   

I know that the scale would not have been accurate - my fingers were swollen when I woke us, so I know the sodium is still in my system.  I'll be sure to get in more water than usual today, so hopefully when I step on the scale tomorrow I won't be like this:  .

- Laura


----------



## mikamah

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I weighed in at WW this morning....down 4 pounds!!! Now, I need to figure out what the heck I did this past week to make that happen
> 
> Went to Target for some new clearance workout clothes since my pants have seen better days. I also picked up some wicking tops for $9 a piece!
> 
> Finished the day with 2.39 miles in 39:33 minutes!  And some of it was uphill!!  Dinner was grilled chicken and mushroom/onion mixture in a corn tortilla.  I even had frozen yogurt and still under points!
> 
> Cool beans!  I'm going to sleep well tonight!!!


Whoo hoo!!  You go girl!!  Amazing loss, and great run!!  I'm so happy for you, and you're so close to 10 pounds, I'm sure you'll see it next week!!!



pjlla said:


> Quiet thread today for a Saturday.  DH and DS went to the USFirst robotics competition over in Manchester and I stayed home with DD. She's still nursing her "traveler's tummy", but seems to be mending.  She was craving some chicken soup... I offered to make homemade, but she didn't want me to go to all that trouble, so I just had DH pick up a can of Progresso on his way home.  She ate about 2/3 of it and feels better.
> 
> I made my "super healthy" meatloaf tonight, much to DS's delight.  Organic lean beef (about 2 lbs.), ground chickpeas, plus chopped carrots, finely chopped spinach, onions, peppers, garlic, oatmeal, bread crumbs, worcestershire, ketchup, 2 eggs, and a bit of mustard to round it out.  It made two full size meatloaves and a half loaf.... so enough for two family meals, plus a meal for just two.  I'll leave the small one for some night when DD and I are away.... easy enough for the men to heat up.
> 
> Off to watch a movie with DS.... end of school vacation week is always so sad! TTYL........................P


It is sad when vacation ends all around.  I think I've only had one vacation in the past 5 years where ds and I were butting heads, and I was regretting taking extra time off.  Glad dd is feeling better and hope she's good to get back to school tomorrow.  I'm sure it will be an exciting day sharing their trip detail with the others who didn't go.

I ended up getting called in yesterday for 2 cases. I guess that's karma for trying to blackmail him.   It was all in fun though.  When he called me in he said, "do you want to come and party with me?", and one of the cases was not very easy, so after I said, "This isn't really my type of party."  Oh well, it interfered with my dis time, but the money is good. 



DisNorth said:


> Right now my big reward is disney. Originaly I was going to wait till my goal weight to get to disney. But I then found out about runDisney. So the new goal is trainning for the Tinkerbell 2013 and I hope to be down about 80 - 100lbs by then, and much fitter!


That is a fantastic goal, and the tinkerbell half looked like so much fun. 



amykathleen2005 said:


> Sunday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: The Challenge
> 
> What challenge in your life are you most proud of conquering? Either weight/fitness related or otherwise.


I am proud of myself for doing the couch to 5k, actually finishing it, and doing the training for and doing the princess half.  It goes with the question of when do you feel most beautiful.  I honestly don't think of myself as beautiful, but after the princess half, after a shower and rest, we went to epcot and I really felt beautiful with my medal, and some of the pictures from that afternoon/evening are my favorites.  Even though I was still over 200 pounds, I didn't feel fat but I felt fit and happy and knew that if I set my mind to do something, I can do it. 

The other qotd I missed was about your fav souvenir.  After each trip now I get myself a disney photopass coffee mug with my favorite picture on it.  I love using a different cup every day and reminiscing about that trip.   



pjlla said:


> She did give us an animated slide show yesterday of her pictures.  She just kept saying that the pictures don't do the place justice and that it was just SO BEAUTIFUL!  Every experience was "insanely amazing" and "awesome".  The food was pretty good, for the most part, and the fruit and juices were fabulous.  She saw waterfalls and a volcano and the cloud forest and wild macaws and sloths and jellyfish.... etc, etc.
> 
> I'll share a few of her pictures after she gets a chance to post them on FB......P


I'm so happy she had such a great time, and I'd love to see pictures when you can.  



jillbur said:


> I also decided that I want to make scrapbooks for my kids for when they graduate and have parties. I have no idea where to start. I did ask a friend at work since I know she use to scrap. Her advice was that it can get pretty expensive. Great. Lol. I have a couple things to return to Pat Catan's, so I may start picking up a few things here & there so I can start this summer. I know we have some super scrappers here on the BL teams. Does anyone have any advice for a newbie? Is there a good website to look at? How about materials? Should I stick to Pat Catan's or are there places online that are better deals? Sorry for all the questions, but I'd appreciate any help.
> 
> Jill


My first scrapbook was a trip we did to mexico.  I would suggest maybe doing a smaller project as a first project, a trip maybe, or holidays.  I want to make ds a scrapbook too, but find it overwhelming.  I started just doing pages for his, as I print out pictures, and haven't put them in books yet.  But I have several years of baseball done, a talent show, skiing, and have them in a box, and will figure out how many books it will make one day.  I also think the further out from things the less pages you will do, for instance, I never got around to doing a preschool book, but now I'll just do a 2 page preschool layout.  
I usually buy at ACmoore or Michael's crafts, and look for weekly coupons or sales.  I'm guessing Pat Catan's is like them.  THere is also a scrapping section here where people post their pages.  I'm guessing digital is probably the way to go nowadays, but I'm not the most computer literate person, so I think for me it would not be as easy as scrapping.  Plus I have too much stuff to not use up.
It is fun, and can be done without breaking the bank.  A lot of scrappers do some very fancey pages and use just a few pictures, but for me, I like to have more pictures per page, and do not get real fancy. 
Good luck!!  How old are your kids?  I think graduation is a good goal too, to get them done by then so you can share them at the parties.  I made a book for my nephews graduation, and he really liked it, and it was fun to share and show everyone at the party.  I left a couple pages at the end and did the party and graduation pictures after the party.  I'm just getting organized now to do my nieces for this june. 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Ha! We must have been posting at the same time...I hate cleaning the stairs!!!
> 
> As for Scrapbooking, I have been doing it for 7 years and I have moved into digital scrapbooking.....soooooo easy and since all pictures are digital it's a breeze!  I am addicted to Creative Memories software.  You have to layout some bucks for the initial setup and some "paper" but I have found it soooo much cheaper in the long run because I am not constantly buying paper, stickers, tools, etc.  Check out the Creative Memories website and search for a consultant near you.  Shoot them an email and and I'm sure they can walk you through all the options.  I have found it to be super fun and I have met some really great people when I attend weekend crops and crop days.
> 
> Good luck!!


When you go to crops do you bring laptops and do the digital scrapping online there, or is it a combination of both.  Creative memories have beautiful stuff.  I may check out their online setup.




mackeysmom said:


> *Copied from my WISH Journal:*
> 
> _I had a 55 point day yesterday (Saturday).  You read that right  55 points.
> 
> I am given a daily points allowance of 30.  Most weeks, I never use my Activity Points.  Additionally, I try not to use all of my 49 extra points.  But it is nice to know they are there if you need them.  I NEEDED THEM YESTERDAY.
> 
> Went to Red Robin for lunch to celebrate a friends birthday.   I didnt go too crazy  I had a burger, fries and shared an appetizer with three other people.  That meal cost me 52 points.
> 
> All week, I worked hard to stay within my daily points so that my extra weekly points were available.  Yesterday for breakfast I took advantage of fruit being zero points and had a whole banana with my morning tea.  For dinner, I loaded up my plate with zero point veggies and spent just a few points on grilled chicken.
> 
> Was I a little hungry when I went to bed?  Yes.
> 
> Was it worth it?  Absolutely
> 
> Will I do it every week?  No, but its nice to know that I could if I wanted to.
> 
> But my 55 point day really made me realize two things:
> 
> 1) Because of the way the WW plan is structured, I CAN indulge every now-and-then without going off program.  All it takes is some advanced planning.
> 
> 2) If I can have a 55 point day on a day where Ive only indulged with one meal, how many points was I eating in the past?   Pre-WW, I probably would have had a large Dunkin Donuts coffee (light and sweet, of course) and a donut for breakfast, and would have had a normal dinner.   Ill bet I routinely had days where I went over 100 points.
> 
> So I celebrate my 55 point day  without guilt and without regret.  _
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> That being said, I did NOT weigh myself this morning.
> 
> I know that the scale would not have been accurate - my fingers were swollen when I woke us, so I know the sodium is still in my system.  I'll be sure to get in more water than usual today, so hopefully when I step on the scale tomorrow I won't be like this:  .
> 
> - Laura


Thanks for sharing this, Laura.  It is so important to splurge once in a while, and with ww you can do it without guilt.  That is what I loved about them.  I haven't been doing points lately, but have been trying to keep up with the tracking, and when I track, I do so much better than not tracking. 

Good afternoon, Donalds!
We went to friends last night for dinner, and today I am back on track yet again.  I gave up chocolate for lent, so that helped me say no to dessert.  Ds has a friend over now who just moved and is on the river, so we're going to bring him home shortly and bring the dog with us so we can walk her along the river.  

Hope you're all enjoying your weekend!!


----------



## ougrad86

Oops - double post - the first time it did not go through, it froze, and I figured it never made it through.

Carol


----------



## ougrad86

mackeysmom said:


> A new brick-oven pizza place opened up by me - they have a Nutella pizza on the dessert menu.  I didn't try it, but the people sitting at the table next to us had it and it looked incredible.



Oh my gosh...that was basically what we were making - took pizza dough and cut out rounds, and then put Nutella on it, along with baked apples bits and hazelnuts.  It was a German recipe for Fasching.  Each child was allowed one, DS did not eat one since he does not like chocolate and he brought two back.  They went in the trash.  They looked incredible (he said the kids loved them), but I don't even want to think about how many points that one little snack would be.



donac said:


> Disney planning did not go as well as I planned.  My dsis is making reservations saying if you want to meet for lunch no big deal but the reservations are there. I may make a couple of suggestions.  and just let it go.



Not sure how you are planning the trip with her...maybe you could go your own way for a few?  That is what we do when we go with our friends.  I heard that you will have to start reserving your spaces with a cc, and that if you cancel within 24 hours or do not bring the full number you reserved you can get charged with a no-show fee?  Or has that not started yet?

They are making alot of changes, just trying to figure out how I am going to do the park and keep to the time on my FP's, since they are now enforcing that window.



D73 said:


> Biggest of them all was the realization that the "DIVA"ness of the cast that I was working with had only gotten worse and that my co-director and I really had no say in what was going to happen.Basically the president of the club who was a cast member decided she was going to call all the shots and rally others against us.
> So hard as it was,my co-director and I chose to cancel the show. This was a tough decision because I do not like to give up on things like this. We had been preparing our vision and plans since last April, completed casting in December and been in a hellish rehearsal period since January. But it was best to pull the plug before advertising and set construction began.
> Well this shattered me and I watched my resolve and my weight yo-yo through the week as I pulled myself up and fell again, pulled myself up and fell again. Stress can do a lot to my weight. I somehow managed to pull it all together for a 1.2 loss for the week. Don't know where that came from because at about Wednesday the scale was showing a gain of 5 pounds.
> But I am back in full force this week. Put that behind me, found my resolve and drive and have formulated the plan for the week. I am off school for the week and so it is Spring Cleaning time as well as my opportunity to make sure I get to the gym daily even if for a short exercise.
> I have also promised myself that I will come to the boards each day and respond to others as I did in my first weeks as part of the team. I found that really helped me too.
> So I am here. Hurdle jumped, slight bobble but on firm ground.  I wish us all a great week.



So sorry about the play - after all that work, and then someone has to get delusions of granduer...stress can mess up weight loss, glad you were able to pick yourself up and strengthen your resolve.



mikamah said:


> *Christopher*-I'm sorry for all the stress you have been going through, and it was a tough decision, but I am sure you did not take it lightly and did what was best. What I was going to post for the qotd on advice will work nicely for you too.
> It was from *Pamela/Pjlla *almost 3 years ago when my mom was diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer, and she said, "you can not always control what is happening in your life, but you can control your reaction to it."  And what is happening is still going to be happening if you eat 2 boxes of cookies and cupcakes, it might feel good going down, but after it will make you feel worse, and though I don't always follow that most wonderful advice, I have thought of it many times when the stress has been high in my life, and I know that I am more aware of how I react to the stress.
> And the second part of who do I go to for support and advice, most often I come here to my bl-dis friends.  So many of you have helped me through some of the toughest times in my life, the passing of my mom, and the grief after that, and when ds had his seizure last fall, are the hardest times i've had and the outpouring of love and support from so many of you who I haven't even met in real life has been truly amazing.
> Well, I guess I'm going to have a good little cry before I go to work.
> And you've been there for the good times too, training for and cheering me on through my training for the Princess half last year.  I feel so blessed to have this group in my life.  And I say that as I slink my way back into the wagon, yet again, and you all welcome me back in as many times as I need to be here, and I know that I am not alone in this journey, and that as long as I keep trying and keep getting back on track, I am going to be successful, and I am in a much better place than if I were to give up.
> So thank you all, for being here, for the support and inspiration, and for your friendship.
> Hope you all have a simply marvelous monday!!



I've met so many people here as well, and on a few other boards.  It is a great community.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> *Monday QOTD: On this day in 2009 Olympic gymnast Shawn Johnson visited Disney's Hollywood Studios.  With the summer Olympics approaching, do you watch and if you do, what is your favorite sport to watch?
> Bonus: Do you get your water in everyday?  For those who struggle, do you have any great ideas to help?*



I like so many, swimming and diving, track and field, equistrian...but I watch and get caught up in so much of it.  DS is lucky, he will be able to watch it while I am slaving away at work .  I have a double-monitor, so I may stream some of it in a corner - my boss is listening to ESPN radio and is streaming March madness, so I figure I can do the Olympics!
Water is no problem - I take allergy meds, and am thirsty all the time.  I always seem to have water or something to drink with me.  I carry a very large purse, always have a bottle tucked in there, and wear it on a lanyard at the parks.



araes2102 said:


> Well team i have been MIA for about 3 weeks  It has been a difficult 3 weeks too. I feel like I have just about ruined my chances to reach any kind of goal for this challenge, but I decided to come back here anyway. I am so used to just giving up when I feel overwhelmed and I hate that about myself. I am trying to get back on board but some of the issues that have come up here at home are real road blockers for me. One of the major things is financial stress (I know we all know what that is like), and it looks like we will not be going to Disney this summer after all  This has been really hard to swallow and really put a damper on my weight loss efforts. I know it shouldn't, I know that, but that trip was definitely a motivator for me. Plus, this was suppossed to be our first trip so I am totally bummed. I know I can save up a little at a time and maybe we can go next year, but still, to wait another whole year!  I don't know if I can! Anyway, enough crying over here, I just wanted to say hi! And I'm still here!



Glad you are still here.  Sorry about your trip.  It took a long time for us to be in good enough financial shape to go on our trip as well, so my son was 9 before our first one.
You say you might be able to go next year.  Keep that as a motivator...you want to be in the best shape of your life when you go...I actually had to have a neck operation and wait a year of healing before I could go!   But it was worth it!  And then after that trip I was determined to lose weight before our next one, which took three more years, but was so much easier when I was not as heavy!
You mentioned in a later post budgeting...I would visit the budget boards here on the DIS.  They cover everything, from deals for the trip to everyday deals, and have a lot of good ideas.  May give you some ideas on how to save on everyday and save on your trip next year so you can go without worry!



amykathleen2005 said:


> OMG, getting so frustrated that for like the past month my weight has not budged! Ah! I am eating about 1,400 calories (between 1,200-1,500) everyday and no movement on the scale. I suppose I can console myself that my "waist" at my belly button is now 36in and my natural waist is at 32in!





belledreamer said:


> I totally know how you're feeling.  I would do anything at this point to see a loss on the scale this week...  It's been the same with me too; eating between 1,200 - 1,500 calories, getting plenty of water and no change on the scale...
> Well at least we can both take satisfaction that inches are coming off!  Let's keep it up!  It'll come off soon if we keep working at it! QUOTE]
> 
> 
> lisah0711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would also share this post about the old muscle vs. fat thing.
> Muscle doesn't weight more than fat -- a pound equals a pound -- but it has much less volume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a post that we share pretty much at least once during every challenge and it seemed like a good time to do that.
> Have a great week all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, totally nasty picture of fat, glad to get it off.  I was thinking of this when I read the other two posts.  You aren't losing pounds, but you are losing inches.  So the muscle mass is increasing, and you are losing fat, you just don't see it on the scale.  And that is because you are doing awesome at your workouts!
> I was feeling a little bummed about how slow my weight loss is, until I measured myself this morning.  I can't work out as much as others, but do what I can (except I may have to take a break until my knees don't hurt as much from the shots), and it is showing up!
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2Pirates said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a non-eating related positive note.  I am finally purchasing an iphone and I am so excited
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love my iPhone.  I had the 3GS to start and recently upgraded and handed down the phone to my DS.  It has so much of what I used to carry little pieces of paper in my purse for!  Notes, shopping lists, reminders...all the little stuff I need in one place!  I am always using it for something.  I even used it to keep up with our BL thread when I was away from my computer for Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> RemembertheMagic98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Tuesday QOTD: On this day in 2004 Earl of Sandwich opened in DTD.  Are you a sandwich eater? What do you usually put on your sandwich...bread, meats, toppings, condiments?
> Bonus: Is there something that you bought at Disney that you treasure?  What is it?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Subway sandwiches.  We actually indulge about once a week because DS loves that place and we have three in less than a mile from our house!   So once a week when there is little time to spare we run by and pick something up.  I usually have a turkey with lettace, tomotoes, green peppers and pickles  At home, I like chicken salads with lots of apples and celery and FF mayo, and sometimes egg or tuna salads.  For work, I pack them in a separate container, and put them on the pita when it is time to eat, or it would be too soggy.
> Reminds me, need to get my stuff together for work today!
> I have so many things, probably loves my pins.  I look at them alot, thinking of putting them up on a corkboard.  Especially my pin in the shape of a Mickey head with the stars and stripes - looks like my avatar!  And the pictures of my DS smiling - he doesn't do that very often for pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> GoofyPredsFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!!  I feel as if I have been gone forever.  My mom had heart surgery and for the past week and a half I went home to help her out, so I only got on my computer very few times.  I'm feeling a bit motivation-less but I'm coming back to try to keep it going!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad your mom is doing better.  It's along road, but my dad took it and he had his health back, that was a great thing
> 
> 
> 
> belledreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I just finished my free consultation and session with a trainer that I got for joining my local gym and can I just say, it was NOTHING like I've ever experienced before! Plus the fact that the trainer was not bad looking in the slightest helps...First was the consultation. And the dreaded weigh-in...  Yet another reminder of how far I have to go... Not to mention that your weight is being seen by a hot guy...  But let's not dwell on that!   We talked about my goals and what I'm hoping to accomplish; which he seemed to agree that 150 is a very attainable goal for me, which made me feel alot better.  He really seemed to appreciate the cardio work I've done so far, plus the realistic expectations for myself in not thinking that I'm going to lose all of the weight in a month.  He also echoed the advice of several people that I need to alternate weights and cardio to keep losing weight when I told him of the weigh loss just completely stopping. I've been doing the healthier diet and plenty of cardio; I just didn't know how to do weights correctly.  So it was decided that we'd mainly focus on that during the training session.
> Then came my favorite question that he asked: 'What is the best thing I can do as a trainer to keep you going?' (Or something to that extent.)  So I told him _"Go all Bob from Biggest Loser on me and keep pushing me harder.  I know I can do it, I just need someone to help push me to my limits. Basically, just make me hate you.'_  I think he got a kick out that response. And make me hate him he did.  We did everything from lunges to the tricep rope to step ups to bicycle abs to two different weight lifting and alternating reps for those 6 exercises for 30 minutes while putting more weight on each time.  And for the last 10 minutes of reps, whenever we'd take a break before doing the next exercise to drink a little water and catch my breath, he'd ask how I was doing and I'd reply: _'You know I hate you, right?'_  He said he hears that alot.  So we finished the session, he gave me his recommendations for what he thinks I should do to keep losing weight, we said our goodbyes and that was it.  And I have to admit that I was sorry to see it end.  Despite the fact that my thighs are screaming right now and all I want is a hot shower, I left the gym today with the satisfaction that I had really accomplished something today.  I just hope I can keep it up because he said he'd be checking in on me...  : I may have to try doing another session with him. Just need to share my experience with you guys!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds awesome.  I would so love to try out a trainer someday, but I would probably have to join a gym, and I am not a gym trainer.  Somehow the "trainers" on the Wii are not very hot and don't really push you to the edge...maybe when I have more time in my life...when I get my new knees I will need to join a gym to rehab, but won't be able to use a trainer until they are healed.
> 
> 
> 
> araes2102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the kind words.  I would love to see WDW, but we are in AZ so DL is more realistic, and just as exciting. Maybe the Carsland excitment will have died down by next year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool...I have heard DL is really neat.  And you could drive there!  Cross country for us, so maybe not quite yet.
> 
> 
> 
> donac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a big sandwich eater.  If I take a sandwich for lunch I can't make it ahead of time.  I have to make it just before I eat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I found a Ziploc container that has compartments to hold what I want to put on it.  I fill them with the fixings, grab a pita from the freezer to thaw out by noon (just leave it in a ziploc on my desk, and I am good to go).  It keeps me from eating soup, which is not the best thing day after day.
> 
> 
> 
> cclovesdis said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mom drama has subsided. I am not engaging in so much emotional eating now. I continue to struggle with making better choices around people other than my family. I am eating GF (and unfortunately having problems with cross-contamination) and I do feel better physically. I got the results of my most recent thyroid test and the med I take for that is a the right dose. I wasn't so sure so I was glad when I saw the results. This is the first morning in a few days that I woke up before 8 AM and was functional at that time. On Monday and yesterday, it took until almost Noon before I did much of anything. Needless to say, I am very happy with this morning's wake up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad your mom drama is subsiding, and that things are going better for you.
> 
> 
> 
> RemembertheMagic98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Wednesday QOTD: On this day in 2008 giraffe Makena was born in Animal Kingdom.  Her name means 'happy one".  what is your happiest Disney memory/moment?
> Bonus: Do you have a pet?  What kind and what is his/her name?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have so many happy memories, I don't think I can choose just one.  Our first trip, due to my judcious planning, was THE perfect trip.  Nothing went wrong except DS's luggage taking a later flight and the room not having a double-sink - just little, easy to ignore things.  We had so much fun, just the three of us.  And now we bring our friends, so DS has someone his own age to relate with, and it just gets more and more fun.
> I had a dog when I was young, got here when I was 10 after our old dog passed away.  She was a toy beagle I named Snoopy, got her from the local  Humane Society...she stayed behind when I left home, and was good for my dad.
> I got Tasch when some co-workers transferred to Germany and did not want to take her.  After an initial rough week (she was an adult cat in a strange situation), we fell in love with each other.  She passed away when DS was a baby - she was 18 1/2 and I had to put her down since she had a stroke that left her unable to walk.  That was incredibly hard - I still miss her and sometimes think I see her out of the corner of my eye (I am tearing up now) - and we travel so much down that we have not gotten a new pet.  I might down the line, have not decided yet, will see what the future brings.
> 
> 
> 
> ::Snow_White:: said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried on a t-shirt that's always been a bit uncomfortably small and I feel a lot better in it today and some shorts from last summer that used to be a little bit too tight and they fit perfectly! Found 2 tanktops I bought for our 2010 WDW trip that I never wore becasue they were too small. Hope I can wear them this year!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love it when old clothes fit!  I need to go shopping for shorts in another week (letting myself lose as much as I can) since I have none in this size!
> 
> 
> 
> pjlla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we got about 12 inches of snow last night and we are supposed to get about 4-6 more today. Finally enough snow for snowboarding and I don't want to drive in it! I think I'm going to ask DS if we can move it to tomorrow...but that will mean I won't be here for DD's first day home.  Not sure what to do. I will recheck weather.com in 30 min before I decide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, wish you could send some of that snow down here!  I wanted one good snowstorm before the end of the season.  The latest one I ever saw here was around March 15th or so - we are fast approaching that date, so I doubt if we will have a good one this year.
> 
> 
> 
> RemembertheMagic98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thursday QOTD: On this day in 1994 Aladdin's "A Whole New World" won 5 Grammy Awards!  We are 2 months into our challenge - how has your world changed?  Are you were you thought you would be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I discovered geocaching is a great way to get out walking!  Other than that, I am close to where I thought I would be.  I set a goal of 160 by the end of this challenge, which I think I can meet.  I was hoping I would make it by the end of March for my trip, but with my knee issues, that does not seem like it will happen.  By the time my knees starting doing better, won't be able to exercise enough to get it down, but I should be close!
> 
> 
> 
> ::Snow_White:: said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading the MFP website today and it made me want to ask, do all of you who count calories eat back the calories you burn from exercise or not?
> A lot of people say yes and no, but I wanted to know what my friends here do.
> Right now my calorie limit is about 1350, and I never eat back the calories that I burn, at least yet. For instance today I would eat about 1400, and I would burn around 800 tonight on my run. That leaves me with a net 600 calories, is this way to low? I don't feel deprived from food and if I'm hungry after my exercise I would eat but I'd still stay well under on days like today. (Not that I'd refuse to eat more. )
> Someone posted that if you only have about 10-20 lbs to lose, to eat them back so that you can keep up with exercise. Now I'm thinking that this _could_ be a reason I'm not progressing as fast with my running as I expected. However I don't feel exhausted by any of my other exercise routines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do need to keep up with exercise, but it is calories in - calories out, and exercise is a way of burning the calories.  It does give you the freedom to eat more if you feel you need it, but you use up calories just living.  Exercise burns calories and helps you break into those fat stores for more energy to exercise.  If you eat extra to replace that burned, I do not think that would help.  You do need to evaluate your intake occasionally as your weight and exercise levels changes, you might need to up your intake, but there needs to be negative calories in order to lose weight.  I don't know much about running, so not sure why that would be more exhausting, although you are moving your entire body weight on your legs, it is probably more demanding than any other type of exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> ::Snow_White:: said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stopping in real quick to share something cute! I made a vegetarian lasagna tonight from the recipe thread on the board and this is what fell over after I cut off the end of some of the peppers!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the green pepper looked more like stitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How cute is that!
> 
> 
> 
> amykathleen2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Friday Question of the Day
> *_
> Theme: Princesses
> Disney princesses are known for their beauty. What makes you feel beautiful?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am getting on in age, with slightly saggy jowls and chin and wrinkles, so don't look like a princess anymore .  But when I feel my best I feel beautiful.  On my skinny days, when I feel skinny...taking a brisk walk on a beautiful day...seeing myself after my hair appointments.
> 
> 
> 
> D73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can report that I had a good weigh in this morning and have lost 4.2 pounds. I am really happy for this because I remember from my WW days how important reaching that first 10% loss is and this puts me just past that. So I know I am doing good things for my body, my health and my longevity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congrats on that loss!  That 10% is a big deal!  On your way to a healthier life!
> 
> 
> 
> VirataMama4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD:
> I have a question for everyone.  I'm doing WIN and measured myself yesterday and lost inches everywhere except my waist...  I haven't lost anything on my waist since the challenge started.  I will be starting 30 day shred tomorrow and currently do C25k, but is there something else that would help more?  I just want my pants to fit better in the waist...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't do actually spot reducing, but you can do spot toning.  Haven't looked at the shred, but it probably works out your abs.  Any core work you do will tone that area and bring the inches down.
> Also, be careful with the measurements...sliding that tape measure up or down a little can make a big difference .  You might have measured it two slightly different places.
> 
> 
> 
> pjlla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just popping on quick to say that DD is home safe and sound!  Thanks for your well wishes, pd and prayers for her safe travels.  We picked her up about 2 am and she was just bubbling over with stuff to tell us about the trip!  Can't wait to see all of her photos today!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So glad she is home safe and had such a wonderful time!  How long did it take her to settle down enough to sleep!It probably took you and your DH some time to settle down again as well!
> 
> 
> 
> ChelleyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> While my loss this week wasn't big, it did drop me below 160 (just below, but hey - I'll take it!!) and I'm super excited about that!!!  That has been a goal of mine for 4 years, so I'm very happy Have a fun Friday everyone [/COLOR]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's awesome! My ultimate goal is below that as well, last saw the underside of 160 in May of 2010, hope to get back there.  Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 4HOLIDAYS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had 2 wks of dealing with gastritis , so no real exercise, brat type diet, but finally back to normal this week, So happy to see the scale move a little.  So happy to be back on the TM without feeling ill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you are feeling better.  I had something going, it only lasted a few days, would hate ot be down with it for 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> #1hoosierfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening Team Donald.
> This is going to be a "selfish" post.  I am asking for prayers and good thoughts. Our area got completely slammed by tornados tonight.  The worst hit about 10 minutes from where I live. I personally know people that were hunkered down while they hit and lost everything.  There are 9 confirmed dead and that number will certainly go higher.   Asphalt was peeled from the road, so I am sure it will be confirmed as at least an F4.
> The storms hit about 30 minutes after school dismissed.  I hurried and got the boys from daycare and the dogs from the house and went to mom's house that is about 2 minutes away because she has a full basement and I only have a partial. I looked around my house wondering what I could grab quickly.  In that moment I realized that material items don't mean a thing.....
> Thank God that we had plenty of warning on this.  Many schools around us dismissed early or held the students when the warning happened. One local high school was completely destroyed.  It just gives me a whole new perspective......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not selfish at all.  I have seen the devestation and it is heartbreaking.  Saw several tornadoes when I lived in Oklahoma, luckily none approached us, but they did rip up our town a few years after we moved here.  We were checking on our friends, and saw pictures of familiar places reduced to rubble...so glad you and your family is OK, you are right that material things don't mean much in situations like this.  My prayers and good thoughts are with you.
> 
> 
> 
> amykathleen2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday Question of the Day
> Theme: Buried Treasure
> Do you have tangible reward planned for meeting your weight loss goals? Example: manicure after 10lbs lost, new purse at 20lbs, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never given myself a reward, although I did need to buy new clothes out of necessity.  The way I feel is reward enough, because as I lose the weight, I feel so much better about myself and so much healthier.
> 
> 
> 
> trinaweena said:
> 
> 
> 
> update on stomach, i saw the doctor on wednesday (my primary) and he was unhelpful as usual. I will be getting a new primary, going to start calling around next week. He wanted to put me on zoloft which my mom freaked out about and refused (her sister got addicted to anti anxiety and anti depressent pills which led to her addiction to hard drugs). i'm annoyed both at my mom and my doctor and yeah i have yet to decide what to do. I dont even know if zoloft would be the best medicine, my doctor didn't even really listen to me, and ive been on anti anxiety meds before and hated them, so im reluctant to go on it if its not what i need. and i dont want to upset my mom but this is my life and im 25. so basically im back at square one
> the good news is ive been doing ok with the stomach aches. i didn't feel naseous at all yesterday, and ive found that sucking on pepermints really helps when i do feel naseous. i also found some ginger gum and im going to get one of those sea band things. if the doctor cant help me, i willl help myself!
> so i hope im getting back on track so that i can get my diet and excersice back on track. my doctor said he doesnt want me working out and doesnt want me to loose anymore weight but i dont necessarily trust his opnion. i havent reached my goal and i can still see the fat hanging off me. i will hopefully be meeting with the personal trainer this week and im going to tell them my biggest goal is toning. i need to be swimsuit ready before may!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your doctor sounds like a piece of work.  Glad you are looking for someone else, someone who is compassionate and will listen to you and what you have to say.
> 
> 
> 
> VirataMama4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are gearing up to head into DC to visit the Holocaust Museum and the WW2 Memorial, that my DD wants to see before we leave for Louisiana in 2 weeks.  Nothing like last minute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that the way it is .  We were in Germany for two years, made the whirlwind European tour just before we left...could have done it in a much more leisurely fashion if we would not have put it off...I have been in this area over 20 years, still haven't made it to everywhere.  You just stop seeing it as a tourist destination since you live there.  Still a few places on the mall I want to see...
> 
> 
> 
> Disneyluvr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am down another lb this week. I started Weight Watchers on Wednesday and so far it's going pretty good. I have stayed on pt so far and am eating more fruits and have tried a few veggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck with WW.  It has done wonders for me.  Down 55 from my highest, and doing it online for this challenge.  I love that you can choose what you eat and prepare it fresh instead of eating prepackaged stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> RemembertheMagic98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG  OMG  I weighed in at WW this morning....down 4 pounds!!! Now, I need to figure out what the heck I did this past week to make that happen
> Cool beans!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congrats on the weight loss!  That is fantasic!
> 
> Cool Beans!  I say that alot, but do not see it around very often !
> 
> 
> 
> amykathleen2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday Question of the Day
> Theme: The Challenge
> What challenge in your life are you most proud of conquering? Either weight/fitness related or otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably my infertility.  It took a long time, and a lot of effort and money to be able to have my DS, who is growing up to be an incredible man.  I had a lot of help, my DH and my doctor who stood by us and made sure it happened...  He is my pride and joy.
> 
> *********************************************************
> Wow, it takes a long time to catch up when I can't do it during the week. But not much going on.
> 
> Had a major weight loss, caused by something I probably ate.  Managed to lose three pounds by being sick, not sure how much of that was due to my diet.  Of course, it is mostly water weight caused by my illness, and my next Friday, it will probably be a gain again...oh, well.  The upset stomach lasted a few days, finally easing up today, so it might have been a virus as well.
> 
> Busy at work, working through lunch to make up for doc appts, trying to learn a new accounting system and my vacation is the week they implement it!  But I made these plans long before, and sorry, I am out the door that week.
> 
> The shots to my knees have started . I got the first on Tuesday in my left knees, it hurt but not as bad as I remembered, and I limped for awhile but it finally felt better.  But on my right knees, that was intense.  I could barely walk, had to left it ease up before I left the office.  The parking lot was full, had to park way far away and limp to the office.  It hurt that whole day.  My office gave me a parking pass so I could park closer when I come in late like that.  It still hurt Friday, so I guess my right knee is more tender than my left.  She said it was due to the swelling of the joint when she puts in the fluid. Ow, ow, ow...According to DH, he said I complained of the pain last time I got these shots, I do not remember it...maybe it is like childbirth  - I remember the reward, being able to take the stairs two at a time when the treatment is finished.  Four more weeks...got to keep on telling myself it is worth it.  But until it really starts taking effect, I can't exercise because my knees hurt.  Will have to do some upper body work for my arms and maybe crunches for my abs while waiting for my knees to start feeling better.  The treatement will be done on a Thursday, and that Saturday we leave for Florida.  They should be fine by then though.  Now to just find a better route to work, everything is jammed up when I leave the doc office at 8:30.
> 
> DB finally sent me pictures of his twins .  They are so cute!
> 
> Carol
> 
> I have tried to send this twice, too many smilies, then it froze.  Hopefully the third time is the charm
Click to expand...


----------



## belledreamer

amykathleen2005 said:


> Saturday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: Buried Treasure
> 
> Do you have tangible reward planned for meeting your weight loss goals? Example: manicure after 10lbs lost, new purse at 20lbs, etc.



I had never really planned anything for myself, especially since I've pretty much stayed at the same weight for the past month... 



amykathleen2005 said:


> Sunday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: The Challenge
> 
> What challenge in your life are you most proud of conquering? Either weight/fitness related or otherwise.



Probably the fact that my speed and endurance are increasing when it comes to the treadmill.  When I started this year, I could only go at a 2.5 pace for 20 minutes.  Now I can go for almost an hour at 3.4-3.6 pace.  Princess 1/2, here I come!!

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

So not the greatest choices made today... 

Yesterday was better.  I was able to get an hour in at the gym and did 30 minutes of weights along with 35 minutes of cardio.  Considered trying to do some lunges, but since yesterday was the first day I could get up without unbearable pain, I decided to do the leg press instead which hurt enough. (Pressed 40lbs though!)  Running was out of the question too, but I was able to keep a 3.2-3.4 pace which I was pleased with. 

But today for some reason, I just wasn't hungry.  Had a Fiber One bar for breakfast and ended up eating just some pineapple chunks for lunch.  Did end up splurging at dinner since I had only eaten 200 calories at that point.  Hot dogs and chili with a small piece of Boston Cream Cake (which wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be.) And even now after all of that, I'm still almost 200 calories under the 1,200 minimum. Which I'm planning on just drinking a glass of milk to top it off.

It's just frustrating that I'm still teeter-tottering on these same 3 lbs...  So I'm hoping that since I'm adding in weight training, maybe things will start moving again. 

I mean, sure my clothes are getting looser, (the jeans I'm wearing are bagging all around me) the 'back bulge' is practically gone, I swear I've dropped 4 inches on my waist and just today, someone told me that it looked like my stomach was a lot slimmer; all that I'm happy about.  I just wish the scale was showing it...

Sorry to be sounding so ungrateful for what I have accomplished and really my problems are miniscule compared to what other people are dealing with.  I'm just frustrated, that's all...

Thanks for listening. 



Quick question about calories and exercise:  If you've eaten 1,300 calories for the day but go to the gym and burn 400, does that mean that you still have to eat 300 calories to get you to 1,200?

I still can't help but feel that I'm not eating enough...


----------



## trinaweena

I am so sick. I havent gotten out of bed all day and I don't think tomorrow will be any different. I feel bad cause i can tell work is getting pissy at me. Oh well, i need to beat this cold/flu. I just feel so awful


----------



## amykathleen2005

Monday Question of the Day

Theme: The Ugly Stepsister

We've talked about what you are most proud of doing. So what task have you been putting off doing, hoping it will go away?


----------



## araes2102

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I weighed in at WW this morning....down 4 pounds!!! Now, I need to figure out what the heck I did this past week to make that happen



Yeah, let us all know how that happened!  But seriously, good job on the great loss! 



amykathleen2005 said:


> I have never made this but it sounded nice (it is from my collection of recipes that I want to make but never actually do, )
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/10/27/chicken-cutlet-with-aged-_n_1056741.html
> 
> And this:
> Greek Yogurt Cheesecake
> 
> NUTRITIONAL INFO*
> 
> 74 calories per Cake*
> 9 carbs*
> 2 fat*
> 4 protein*
> 
> 
> Yields 12 servings.*
> 
> Greek Yogurt Cheese Cake Mini's*
> 
> INGREDIENTS:*
> 
> 12 oz Plain Greek yogurt
> 1 package Sugar Free Fat Free Cheese Cake Pudding Mix*
> 1 Cup Milk
> 3 Tbs Butter
> 5 Chocolate Graham Crackers
> 12 Cupcake liners*
> 
> 
> DIRECTIONS:*
> 
> In Zip Lock Baggie, finely crush Graham Crackers. Melt butter and Mix into Graham Crackers until well blended. In a lined cupcake tin, evenly distribute Cracker Mixture and pack it down. In a mixing bowl, add Greek yogurt, Cheese cake pudding mix, and milk and mix well. once well mixed Evenly distribute into the cupcake tin. Refridgerate or Freeze for about 30 minutes. Enjoy!*
> 
> _I found this posted on MyFitnessPal's forums_



Ohh, both sound so yummy! I will definitely try this cheesecake soon! The chicken sounds great, but I think it will send me too far off program 



amykathleen2005 said:


> Sunday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: The Challenge
> 
> What challenge in your life are you most proud of conquering? Either weight/fitness related or otherwise.



I would say my college degree. Even though I was an honor student, I dropped out of high school due to extenuating circumstances. But a few years later, after having DS, I went back and then on to college. It took me 5 1/2 yrs to get my Bachelor's but I did it! Plus I am proud of the scholarship I earned to pay for the last two years of my college degree 



D73 said:


> Summer of 2004, I challenged myself to hike from Lake Geneva through the French Alps to the Mediterranean Sea. I had never done a distance hike before but had read a book when in high school about 2 Americans who had followed a trail from Holland to Nice, France.  I read that book over and over. Then when I found myself living in Switzerland right near the trail, I decided to give it a go.  4 weeks of hiking 6 to 12 hour days climbing and descending, new views awaiting at the top of each new challenging mountain. I hiked just over 450 miles.  There were days I thought I could not go on and others where I just kept putting one foot in front of the other to reach my goal.......helps me in my current weight journey. Just keep going because there is a great shining vista at the end of the trail.



Wow, that is quite an accomplishment! Awesome job Christopher!



mackeysmom said:


> *Copied from my WISH Journal:*
> 
> _I had a 55 point day yesterday (Saturday).  You read that right  55 points.
> 
> If I can have a 55 point day on a day where Ive only indulged with one meal, how many points was I eating in the past?   Pre-WW, I probably would have had a large Dunkin Donuts coffee (light and sweet, of course) and a donut for breakfast, and would have had a normal dinner.   Ill bet I routinely had days where I went over 100 points.
> 
> So I celebrate my 55 point day  without guilt and without regret.  _



Good for you, owning your choices like that! And yeah, I often wonder just how many calories I was eating when I just didn't care what I put in my mouth! Thousands and thousands I am sure!  Feel much better actually paying attention to the choices I make and making my calories count!


----------



## donac

Good Monday morning everyone. 

I have been in the costume vortex for the last two day.  I spent the last two days at the local high school working on costumes.  Our to do list has gone from 7 pages to 2 pages for tonight.  I think it is going to work.  They are running with costumes for the first time tonight. 

Long day planned for today.  Classes then a math meet and then back to work on costumes. 

I don't have a lot of time this morning . 

Just wanted to say I am okay just not able to get on here as much I would like. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

mackeysmom said:


> *Copied from my WISH Journal:*
> 
> _I had a 55 point day yesterday (Saturday).  You read that right  55 points.
> 
> I am given a daily points allowance of 30.  Most weeks, I never use my Activity Points.  Additionally, I try not to use all of my 49 extra points.  But it is nice to know they are there if you need them.  I NEEDED THEM YESTERDAY.
> 
> Went to Red Robin for lunch to celebrate a friends birthday.   I didnt go too crazy  I had a burger, fries and shared an appetizer with three other people.  That meal cost me 52 points.
> 
> All week, I worked hard to stay within my daily points so that my extra weekly points were available.  Yesterday for breakfast I took advantage of fruit being zero points and had a whole banana with my morning tea.  For dinner, I loaded up my plate with zero point veggies and spent just a few points on grilled chicken.
> 
> Was I a little hungry when I went to bed?  Yes.
> 
> Was it worth it?  Absolutely
> 
> Will I do it every week?  No, but its nice to know that I could if I wanted to.
> 
> But my 55 point day really made me realize two things:
> 
> 1) Because of the way the WW plan is structured, I CAN indulge every now-and-then without going off program.  All it takes is some advanced planning.
> 
> 2) If I can have a 55 point day on a day where Ive only indulged with one meal, how many points was I eating in the past?   Pre-WW, I probably would have had a large Dunkin Donuts coffee (light and sweet, of course) and a donut for breakfast, and would have had a normal dinner.   Ill bet I routinely had days where I went over 100 points.
> 
> So I celebrate my 55 point day  without guilt and without regret.  _
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> That being said, I did NOT weigh myself this morning.
> 
> I know that the scale would not have been accurate - my fingers were swollen when I woke us, so I know the sodium is still in my system.  I'll be sure to get in more water than usual today, so hopefully when I step on the scale tomorrow I won't be like this:  .
> 
> - Laura



Isnt it great when you plan ahead and then get to enjoy a meal out with friends guilt-free 



amykathleen2005 said:


> Monday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: The Ugly Stepsister
> 
> We've talked about what you are most proud of doing. So what task have you been putting off doing, hoping it will go away?



I really need to do some decluttering-especially of my youngest sons toys. Between Christmas and his birthday in january I feel like they're taking over the house That and I need to spring clean the kitchen cupboards



donac said:


> Good Monday morning everyone.
> 
> I have been in the costume vortex for the last two day.  I spent the last two days at the local high school working on costumes.  Our to do list has gone from 7 pages to 2 pages for tonight.  I think it is going to work.  They are running with costumes for the first time tonight.
> 
> Long day planned for today.  Classes then a math meet and then back to work on costumes.
> 
> I don't have a lot of time this morning .
> 
> Just wanted to say I am okay just not able to get on here as much I would like.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Hope all goes according to plan for you Dona. Good luck


----------



## pjlla

jillbur said:


> Wow...Team Donald is super quiet so far today. I feel like I am always trying to catch up on housework around here. I already put away one load of laundry and have one more to dry and put away (Do you think a mile of laundry would qualify for HH this week?  . Dishwasher is running and dinner is in the crockpot (sausages, peppers and onions for sandwiches~although I usually omit the bun). When DH wakes up, I will have to vacuum the whole house (especially the dreaded stairs). I also want to get the bathroom cleaned.
> 
> Sounds like you had a productive weekend!
> 
> DH leaves for a conference on Wednesday and comes back on Friday just in time to go to work all night. So, I am trying to organize before he leaves.
> 
> I also decided that I want to make scrapbooks for my kids for when they graduate and have parties. I have no idea where to start. I did ask a friend at work since I know she use to scrap. Her advice was that it can get pretty expensive. Great. Lol. I have a couple things to return to Pat Catan's, so I may start picking up a few things here & there so I can start this summer. I know we have some super scrappers here on the BL teams. Does anyone have any advice for a newbie? Is there a good website to look at? How about materials? Should I stick to Pat Catan's or are there places online that are better deals? Sorry for all the questions, but I'd appreciate any help.
> 
> Okay~off to check and see if the dishwasher is done running so I can put dishes away. Have a great Sunday!
> 
> Jill



I know you got some suggestions about digital scrapping. I suppose that is the way to go, if you are starting "new" and are not intimidated by the computer.  If you are choosing paper scrapping, let me know and I will give any suggestions I can.  But I won't be any help with digi-scrapping, but I do know that there are a LOT of digital kits out there. 

I have SO MUCH invested in my scrapping supplies AND I'm a bit computer illiterate, so I have opted to NOT go digital.  

My suggestions either way.....

LIMIT your photos..... 1-6 GOOD photos of each individual event or season should be enough.  I finally realized I didn't need 50 photos of DS's soccer season or 20 photos of each of DD's swim meet.  Just a few GOOD photos of the entire season are usually enough.  I TAKE lots of photos to give me many options, but try to limit how many I use in my scrapping.  

If you are scrapping concerts or shows, perhaps a few photos of "getting ready" (rehearsals, costume fittings), and then a few of the show and the obligatory photo of the entire cast/ensemble.  

Not sure how old your kids are, but if they are still pretty young (elementary age), my suggestion would be to START NOW and keep on top of it!  It can EASILY get away from you (although digital scrapping is SO portable, that you could probably bring your laptop along anywhere and work on your project!).

If you are just thinking of a "high school career" type book (high school sports, high school activities, high school awards, prom, driving, etc), then you may want to really streamline it and stick with a single color palette.  It will reduce the amount of "stuff" you need to buy and make the pages go quickly.  I would suggest 3-4 coordinating colors and maybe 2 patterned papers that go with it.  

Definitely check out the scrapping board here.  There are some remarkably talented women!  Another great sight to check out is twopeasinabucket.com.  I don't care for the way the sight needs to be navigated, but there are TONS  of pages on there to get inspiration from.

If you are feeling intimidated to even get started, try finding a class in your area. Creative Memories offers both paper scrap supplies and digital supplies.  You could probably easily find a distributor (individual sales person, like a Tupperware lady or Avon lady) in your area to help you get started.  Or try a chain craft store.  Not sure what that Pat Catan's is, but if it is like an AC Moore, Micheal's, or Hobby Lobby, they should offer classes at least once a month.  

Sorry to ramble.  I love scrapping and could talk about it all day!



mackeysmom said:


> *Copied from my WISH Journal:*
> 
> _I had a 55 point day yesterday (Saturday).  You read that right  55 points.
> 
> I am given a daily points allowance of 30.  Most weeks, I never use my Activity Points.  Additionally, I try not to use all of my 49 extra points.  But it is nice to know they are there if you need them.  I NEEDED THEM YESTERDAY.
> 
> Went to Red Robin for lunch to celebrate a friends birthday.   I didnt go too crazy  I had a burger, fries and shared an appetizer with three other people.  That meal cost me 52 points.
> 
> All week, I worked hard to stay within my daily points so that my extra weekly points were available.  Yesterday for breakfast I took advantage of fruit being zero points and had a whole banana with my morning tea.  For dinner, I loaded up my plate with zero point veggies and spent just a few points on grilled chicken.
> 
> Was I a little hungry when I went to bed?  Yes.
> 
> Was it worth it?  Absolutely
> 
> Will I do it every week?  No, but its nice to know that I could if I wanted to.
> 
> But my 55 point day really made me realize two things:
> 
> 1) Because of the way the WW plan is structured, I CAN indulge every now-and-then without going off program.  All it takes is some advanced planning.
> 
> 2) If I can have a 55 point day on a day where Ive only indulged with one meal, how many points was I eating in the past?   Pre-WW, I probably would have had a large Dunkin Donuts coffee (light and sweet, of course) and a donut for breakfast, and would have had a normal dinner.   Ill bet I routinely had days where I went over 100 points.
> 
> So I celebrate my 55 point day  without guilt and without regret.  _
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> That being said, I did NOT weigh myself this morning.
> 
> I know that the scale would not have been accurate - my fingers were swollen when I woke us, so I know the sodium is still in my system.  I'll be sure to get in more water than usual today, so hopefully when I step on the scale tomorrow I won't be like this:  .
> 
> - Laura



TWO great reminders there!  First the reminder that WW is a great plan that allows these "guilt free" splurges!!  Isn't it wonderful??

Second reminder.... YIKES!  How much must I have been eating to GET that overweight in the first place?  I know I used to fool myself that I had a small meal, small treat, etc etc, but you don't get to nearly 220 pounds eating "small meals"!

When I see NOW what the proper portion sizes are, I get a bit  thinking back to how I ate sometimes!  

Thanks so much for sharing that with us here!!



mikamah said:


> It is sad when vacation ends all around.  I think I've only had one vacation in the past 5 years where ds and I were butting heads, and I was regretting taking extra time off.  Glad dd is feeling better and hope she's good to get back to school tomorrow.  I'm sure it will be an exciting day sharing their trip detail with the others who didn't go.
> 
> I'm sad that vacation is over.  But honestly, I was a SLOTH this past week!  I guess I had "vacation-itis."  I did NOT take full advantage of the free time I had!  I got NOTHING done around the house except the basics of laundry, dishes, vacuuming.  I did get a few photos into frames for a new collage I am working on, but that's about it!  I didn't even get any scrapping done!!  Glad I"m not working today.... time to kick my butt into gear!!
> 
> I ended up getting called in yesterday for 2 cases. I guess that's karma for trying to blackmail him.   It was all in fun though.  When he called me in he said, "do you want to come and party with me?", and one of the cases was not very easy, so after I said, "This isn't really my type of party."  Oh well, it interfered with my dis time, but the money is good.
> 
> Just keep thinking about the paycheck (well... don't forget the patients!   ).  Maybe you could start a small bank account just for something special, like next year's Princess Half.  Then when you work "extra" like that, you could make a small deposit.  That might make the working a bit more enjoyable.
> 
> I am proud of myself for doing the couch to 5k, actually finishing it, and doing the training for and doing the princess half.  It goes with the question of when do you feel most beautiful.  I honestly don't think of myself as beautiful, but after the princess half, after a shower and rest, we went to epcot and I really felt beautiful with my medal, and some of the pictures from that afternoon/evening are my favorites.  Even though I was still over 200 pounds, I didn't feel fat but I felt fit and happy and knew that if I set my mind to do something, I can do it.
> 
> And you can get under 200.... just set your mind to it.... create a plan like the C25K plan.   Work on it a little more every day, like you did with the running.
> 
> I think you are beautiful and you should too!
> 
> The other qotd I missed was about your fav souvenir.  After each trip now I get myself a disney photopass coffee mug with my favorite picture on it.  I love using a different cup every day and reminiscing about that trip.
> 
> I'm so happy she had such a great time, and I'd love to see pictures when you can.
> 
> I will probably upload the pictures to the computer today myself, as she hasn't yet.  She is still feeling really lousy.... stomach is really bothering her.  Probably worse now than it did when she first got home.  I don't think she should have gone to school today, but I let her make the decision. No fever or vomiting, but frequent bouts of diarrhea.  She only had a bit of chicken soup yesterday and some ginger-ale and this morning she would only have a bit of tea with honey.  I packed some stuff for lunch (crackers, applesauce, a cheese stick), but she probably won't eat it.
> 
> My first scrapbook was a trip we did to mexico.  I would suggest maybe doing a smaller project as a first project, a trip maybe, or holidays.  I want to make ds a scrapbook too, but find it overwhelming.  I started just doing pages for his, as I print out pictures, and haven't put them in books yet.  But I have several years of baseball done, a talent show, skiing, and have them in a box, and will figure out how many books it will make one day.  *I also think the further out from things the less pages you will do, for instance, I never got around to doing a preschool book, but now I'll just do a 2 page preschool layout.
> *
> 
> I agree with that bolded statement.  As it is happening, it seems SO important and you think about making an entire BOOK for the event.  But as time passes you can look at it a bit more objectively and realize that you don't need 20 pages of 4 year-old preschool!  Like I said above, just pick out anywhere from 1-6 of the BEST photos of an event or season, scrap them, and MOVE ON!
> 
> I usually buy at ACmoore or Michael's crafts, and look for weekly coupons or sales.  I'm guessing Pat Catan's is like them.  THere is also a scrapping section here where people post their pages.  I'm guessing digital is probably the way to go nowadays, but I'm not the most computer literate person, so I think for me it would not be as easy as scrapping.  Plus I have too much stuff to not use up.
> It is fun, and can be done without breaking the bank.  A lot of scrappers do some very fancey pages and use just a few pictures, but for me, I like to have more pictures per page, and do not get real fancy.
> Good luck!!  How old are your kids?  I think graduation is a good goal too, to get them done by then so you can share them at the parties.  I made a book for my nephews graduation, and he really liked it, and it was fun to share and show everyone at the party.  I left a couple pages at the end and did the party and graduation pictures after the party.  I'm just getting organized now to do my nieces for this june.
> 
> I know abut the time crunch.  I absolutely MUST get a start on DD's high school book!  I've been putting the swim pages in the chronological book as they are done, but I think I need to make a separate "swim" book.  Maybe  mostly club swim with some HS swim pages at the end??  And of course, then, an entire HIGH SCHOOL book.  But it won't be much compared to the swim book.  A few field trip photos, a few "first day" photos, NHS induction (didn't get any photos of Latin HS induction and she dropped the Spanish HS), a few Costa Rica photos, jr and sr. proms, maybe homecoming, and that should do it!  I've got a bit more than a year to do this.  Considering it can take the better part of a full year of my scrapping time to scrap an 8 day Disney trip, I think I had better get moving!!!!!!!!
> 
> Good afternoon, Donalds!
> We went to friends last night for dinner, and today I am back on track yet again.  I gave up chocolate for lent, so that helped me say no to dessert.  Ds has a friend over now who just moved and is on the river, so we're going to bring him home shortly and bring the dog with us so we can walk her along the river.
> 
> Hope you're all enjoying your weekend!!



You are brave! No chocolate??  I don't eat it much, but I love it when I do!



ougrad86 said:


> Oh my gosh...that was basically what we were making - took pizza dough and cut out rounds, and then put Nutella on it, along with baked apples bits and hazelnuts.  It was a German recipe for Fasching.  Each child was allowed one, DS did not eat one since he does not like chocolate and he brought two back.  They went in the trash.  They looked incredible (he said the kids loved them), but I don't even want to think about how many points that one little snack would be.
> 
> YOu are far stronger than I would be!!
> 
> 
> Wow, wish you could send some of that snow down here!  I wanted one good snowstorm before the end of the season.  The latest one I ever saw here was around March 15th or so - we are fast approaching that date, so I doubt if we will have a good one this year.
> 
> Want it?  You can have it all!!  We got a few more inches over the next few days and then of course icy rain on top of it.  DH didn't clear the last few inches from the driveway so of course now we have a nice icy/crusty mess all over it.  Praying for sun this week!
> 
> We don't figure we're "out of the woods" as far as snow goes until late April.  We've gotten snow as late as early May.  I rarely take my snow tires off before the first weekend in May, although DH usually takes his off mid-April.  I don't mind this stuff nearly as much in January.... cause that is when it is SUPPOSED to be here.... but by now I'd like to be thinking that Spring is right around the corner!
> 
> 
> So glad she is home safe and had such a wonderful time!  How long did it take her to settle down enough to sleep!It probably took you and your DH some time to settle down again as well!
> 
> I actually ended up reading a few pages after I went to bed about 3:30 am.  I was a bit keyed up.  But DH was snoring before he hardly hit the pillow!  And I think that DD settled quickly, as I didn't hear any movement from her room.  It was such a relaxing relief to finally have everyone under the same roof again.
> 
> 
> Had a major weight loss, caused by something I probably ate.  Managed to lose three pounds by being sick, not sure how much of that was due to my diet.  Of course, it is mostly water weight caused by my illness, and my next Friday, it will probably be a gain again...oh, well.  The upset stomach lasted a few days, finally easing up today, so it might have been a virus as well.
> 
> Busy at work, working through lunch to make up for doc appts, trying to learn a new accounting system and my vacation is the week they implement it!  But I made these plans long before, and sorry, I am out the door that week.
> 
> The shots to my knees have started . I got the first on Tuesday in my left knees, it hurt but not as bad as I remembered, and I limped for awhile but it finally felt better.  But on my right knees, that was intense.  I could barely walk, had to left it ease up before I left the office.  The parking lot was full, had to park way far away and limp to the office.  It hurt that whole day.  My office gave me a parking pass so I could park closer when I come in late like that.  It still hurt Friday, so I guess my right knee is more tender than my left.  She said it was due to the swelling of the joint when she puts in the fluid. Ow, ow, ow...According to DH, he said I complained of the pain last time I got these shots, I do not remember it...maybe it is like childbirth  - I remember the reward, being able to take the stairs two at a time when the treatment is finished.  Four more weeks...got to keep on telling myself it is worth it.  But until it really starts taking effect, I can't exercise because my knees hurt.  Will have to do some upper body work for my arms and maybe crunches for my abs while waiting for my knees to start feeling better.  The treatement will be done on a Thursday, and that Saturday we leave for Florida.  They should be fine by then though.  Now to just find a better route to work, everything is jammed up when I leave the doc office at 8:30.
> 
> DB finally sent me pictures of his twins .  They are so cute!
> 
> Carol
> 
> I have tried to send this twice, too many smilies, then it froze.  Hopefully the third time is the charm



SOrry about the knee pain.  I laughed about the analogy to childbirth pain.  It probably is somewhat like that..... you forget the pain once you have the good results at the end!  Hope the knees are wonderful really soon!



belledreamer said:


> Yesterday was better.  I was able to get an hour in at the gym and did 30 minutes of weights along with 35 minutes of cardio.  Considered trying to do some lunges, but since yesterday was the first day I could get up without unbearable pain, I decided to do the leg press instead which hurt enough. (Pressed 40lbs though!)  Running was out of the question too, but I was able to keep a 3.2-3.4 pace which I was pleased with.
> 
> But today for some reason, I just wasn't hungry.  Had a Fiber One bar for breakfast and ended up eating just some pineapple chunks for lunch.  Did end up splurging at dinner since I had only eaten 200 calories at that point.  Hot dogs and chili with a small piece of Boston Cream Cake (which wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be.) And even now after all of that, I'm still almost 200 calories under the 1,200 minimum. Which I'm planning on just drinking a glass of milk to top it off.
> 
> It's just frustrating that I'm still teeter-tottering on these same 3 lbs...  So I'm hoping that since I'm adding in weight training, maybe things will start moving again.
> 
> I mean, sure my clothes are getting looser, (the jeans I'm wearing are bagging all around me) the 'back bulge' is practically gone, I swear I've dropped 4 inches on my waist and just today, someone told me that it looked like my stomach was a lot slimmer; all that I'm happy about.  I just wish the scale was showing it...
> 
> Sorry to be sounding so ungrateful for what I have accomplished and really my problems are miniscule compared to what other people are dealing with.  I'm just frustrated, that's all...
> 
> Thanks for listening.
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question about calories and exercise:  If you've eaten 1,300 calories for the day but go to the gym and burn 400, does that mean that you still have to eat 300 calories to get you to 1,200?
> 
> I still can't help but feel that I'm not eating enough...



This is my thought, but I"m no expert.  I would stick with the 1,200 calories, regardless of your burn. Remember, there is no point in eating back everything you burned!  That would keep you at maintenance.  But if you aren't eating ENOUGH, your metabolism will slow way down.  So be sure to get at least your minimum calories. 



trinaweena said:


> I am so sick. I havent gotten out of bed all day and I don't think tomorrow will be any different. I feel bad cause i can tell work is getting pissy at me. Oh well, i need to beat this cold/flu. I just feel so awful



So sorry you are feeling so awful.  



amykathleen2005 said:


> Monday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: The Ugly Stepsister
> 
> We've talked about what you are most proud of doing. So what task have you been putting off doing, hoping it will go away?



EVERYTHING!!   But the magic fairies haven't come to clean out the basement, the garage, or the attic!!  

I'm a pretty good procrastinator at times.  But some jobs just make me  worse than others.  And since I am usually pretty busy keeping up with the daily stuff, the bigger jobs often get pushed further and further down the list.  That said, a LIST is a big help to me!  Somehow the actual act of writing things down and crossing them off helps me to accomplish more!



donac said:


> Good Monday morning everyone.
> 
> I have been in the costume vortex for the last two day.  I spent the last two days at the local high school working on costumes.  Our to do list has gone from 7 pages to 2 pages for tonight.  I think it is going to work.  They are running with costumes for the first time tonight.
> 
> Long day planned for today.  Classes then a math meet and then back to work on costumes.
> 
> I don't have a lot of time this morning .
> 
> Just wanted to say I am okay just not able to get on here as much I would like.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Wow!  You crossed off 5 pages?!  Great job!  Love to see some pictures from your shows!  Have a great week!

****************

Morning friends!  Quiet on here this weekend!  

I managed to have a fully OP weekend, except for exercise.  I'm afraid that DD's post-trip lethargy was contagious and other than some household basics, I was very lazy this weekend. But I will hit the TM hard this morning, regardless of the laundry waiting to be folded!!

Had a bit of a surprise on FB yesterday.  Got a message that I was tagged in a photo and (well, actually DH saw it first) and found myself tagged in a photo from my high school cheerleading years.  I am NOT friends with any of these girls, but discovered that since I am friends with my old HS boyfriend, he is the one that tagged me.  

I am INTENTIONALLY on FB with only my married name, as I didn't NOT enjoy HS and do not have any HS friends.  I have NOT FB friended anyone from HS (other than this boyfriend who found me).  I don't really care to have anything to do with these folks.  But perhaps I am OVERTHINKING this a bit. My first instinct was to untag myself and kindly ask this man to NOT tag me without letting me know!  But who cares.  It is an old photo, I look fine, I"m not compromised in any way, and these girls don't seem to care that I was tagged.   And it gave me "permission" to FB stalk these girls!  And one of them is a (using the term VERY loosely) "model"...... if the meaning of the word model means to have provocative photos taken of yourself (and occasionally another woman) wearing VERY LITTLE clothing in some questionable positions "modeling."   All I can say is.....

Okay.... DH is up and moving and I hear the TM calling me ever so faintly!    TTYL.....................P


----------



## jillbur

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> House cleaning on the docket today...the bathroom needs a good scrub and the bedroom needs a good dusting.  Already ran the dishwasher and the laundry is on its last load.  Maybe I will vac the stairs..my most hated job in the world!
> 
> Off to the races!  Have a great OP day and make great choices!!
> ~Karen



So funny that we were posting at the same time about vacuuming the stairs  I did accomplish it, though. And, it wasn't too bad!




RemembertheMagic98 said:


> As for Scrapbooking, I have been doing it for 7 years and I have moved into digital scrapbooking.....soooooo easy and since all pictures are digital it's a breeze!  I am addicted to Creative Memories software.  You have to layout some bucks for the initial setup and some "paper" but I have found it soooo much cheaper in the long run because I am not constantly buying paper, stickers, tools, etc.  Check out the Creative Memories website and search for a consultant near you.  Shoot them an email and and I'm sure they can walk you through all the options.  I have found it to be super fun and I have met some really great people when I attend weekend crops and crop days.
> 
> Good luck!!



Thanks for the help. I will look into Creative Memories. Digital seems easier, but I know nothing about it, so I will have to research. 




mackeysmom said:


> *Copied from my WISH Journal:*
> 
> _I had a 55 point day yesterday (Saturday).  You read that right  55 points.
> 
> I am given a daily points allowance of 30.  Most weeks, I never use my Activity Points.  Additionally, I try not to use all of my 49 extra points.  But it is nice to know they are there if you need them.  I NEEDED THEM YESTERDAY.
> 
> Went to Red Robin for lunch to celebrate a friends birthday.   I didnt go too crazy  I had a burger, fries and shared an appetizer with three other people.  That meal cost me 52 points.
> 
> All week, I worked hard to stay within my daily points so that my extra weekly points were available.  Yesterday for breakfast I took advantage of fruit being zero points and had a whole banana with my morning tea.  For dinner, I loaded up my plate with zero point veggies and spent just a few points on grilled chicken.
> 
> Was I a little hungry when I went to bed?  Yes.
> 
> Was it worth it?  Absolutely
> 
> Will I do it every week?  No, but its nice to know that I could if I wanted to.
> 
> But my 55 point day really made me realize two things:
> 
> 1) Because of the way the WW plan is structured, I CAN indulge every now-and-then without going off program.  All it takes is some advanced planning.
> 
> 2) If I can have a 55 point day on a day where Ive only indulged with one meal, how many points was I eating in the past?   Pre-WW, I probably would have had a large Dunkin Donuts coffee (light and sweet, of course) and a donut for breakfast, and would have had a normal dinner.   Ill bet I routinely had days where I went over 100 points.
> 
> So I celebrate my 55 point day  without guilt and without regret.  _
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> That being said, I did NOT weigh myself this morning.
> 
> I know that the scale would not have been accurate - my fingers were swollen when I woke us, so I know the sodium is still in my system.  I'll be sure to get in more water than usual today, so hopefully when I step on the scale tomorrow I won't be like this:  .
> 
> - Laura



You did great planning for that and it's so nice to have that slurge! Great Job!




mikamah said:


> My first scrapbook was a trip we did to mexico.  I would suggest maybe doing a smaller project as a first project, a trip maybe, or holidays.  I want to make ds a scrapbook too, but find it overwhelming.  I started just doing pages for his, as I print out pictures, and haven't put them in books yet.  But I have several years of baseball done, a talent show, skiing, and have them in a box, and will figure out how many books it will make one day.  I also think the further out from things the less pages you will do, for instance, I never got around to doing a preschool book, but now I'll just do a 2 page preschool layout.
> I usually buy at ACmoore or Michael's crafts, and look for weekly coupons or sales.  I'm guessing Pat Catan's is like them.  THere is also a scrapping section here where people post their pages.  I'm guessing digital is probably the way to go nowadays, but I'm not the most computer literate person, so I think for me it would not be as easy as scrapping.  Plus I have too much stuff to not use up.
> It is fun, and can be done without breaking the bank.  A lot of scrappers do some very fancey pages and use just a few pictures, but for me, I like to have more pictures per page, and do not get real fancy.
> Good luck!!  How old are your kids?  I think graduation is a good goal too, to get them done by then so you can share them at the parties.  I made a book for my nephews graduation, and he really liked it, and it was fun to share and show everyone at the party.  I left a couple pages at the end and did the party and graduation pictures after the party.  I'm just getting organized now to do my nieces for this june.
> 
> When you go to crops do you bring laptops and do the digital scrapping online there, or is it a combination of both.  Creative memories have beautiful stuff.  I may check out their online setup.



My kids are 8 and 5, so I figured I can start a graduation project so I can work on it each summer to get a little done at a time. Maybe I will try to do once for our vacation this year first to get an idea of what to do.  Thanks for the help! I didn't even know about a scrapping area on this dis. I will look into it later! And, yes...Pat Catan's is a huge crafting store (like Michael's). 




ougrad86 said:


> The shots to my knees have started . I got the first on Tuesday in my left knees, it hurt but not as bad as I remembered, and I limped for awhile but it finally felt better.  But on my right knees, that was intense.  I could barely walk, had to left it ease up before I left the office.  The parking lot was full, had to park way far away and limp to the office.  It hurt that whole day.  My office gave me a parking pass so I could park closer when I come in late like that.  It still hurt Friday, so I guess my right knee is more tender than my left.  She said it was due to the swelling of the joint when she puts in the fluid. Ow, ow, ow...According to DH, he said I complained of the pain last time I got these shots, I do not remember it...maybe it is like childbirth  - I remember the reward, being able to take the stairs two at a time when the treatment is finished.  Four more weeks...got to keep on telling myself it is worth it.  But until it really starts taking effect, I can't exercise because my knees hurt.  Will have to do some upper body work for my arms and maybe crunches for my abs while waiting for my knees to start feeling better.  The treatement will be done on a Thursday, and that Saturday we leave for Florida.  They should be fine by then though.  Now to just find a better route to work, everything is jammed up when I leave the doc office at 8:30.
> 
> DB finally sent me pictures of his twins .  They are so cute!
> 
> Carol
> 
> I have tried to send this twice, too many smilies, then it froze.  Hopefully the third time is the charm



What kind of shots are you getting (cortizone?)? My mom used to have to get shots when we were going somewhere that involved a lot of walking. She's now had one knee replaced and the other is getting done in April. I hope she stops making excuses for not exercising after this next surgery. Good luck with your shots!




belledreamer said:


> But today for some reason, I just wasn't hungry.  Had a Fiber One bar for breakfast and ended up eating just some pineapple chunks for lunch.  Did end up splurging at dinner since I had only eaten 200 calories at that point.  Hot dogs and chili with a small piece of Boston Cream Cake (which wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be.) And even now after all of that, I'm still almost 200 calories under the 1,200 minimum. Which I'm planning on just drinking a glass of milk to top it off.



I am by all means not an expert, but I really don't think you are eating enough or eating a balanced diet. If you deprive your body of certain nutrients and calories, it will go into a starvation mode and start storing calories as fat. I would really look into a healthy meal plan online and stick to it. But, then again, I'm no doctor or nutritionist.




trinaweena said:


> I am so sick. I havent gotten out of bed all day and I don't think tomorrow will be any different. I feel bad cause i can tell work is getting pissy at me. Oh well, i need to beat this cold/flu. I just feel so awful



Oh no! Hope you start feeling better!




amykathleen2005 said:


> Monday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: The Ugly Stepsister
> 
> We've talked about what you are most proud of doing. So what task have you been putting off doing, hoping it will go away?



I have been putting off organizing all the stuff I have sitting around for a yard sale this summer. It's all over our third floor and I can't get to where I need to get to to put away my Christmas stuff!! Also, I need to organize my pantry. Ugh!




donac said:


> Good Monday morning everyone.
> 
> I have been in the costume vortex for the last two day.  I spent the last two days at the local high school working on costumes.  Our to do list has gone from 7 pages to 2 pages for tonight.  I think it is going to work.  They are running with costumes for the first time tonight.
> 
> Long day planned for today.  Classes then a math meet and then back to work on costumes.
> 
> I don't have a lot of time this morning .
> 
> Just wanted to say I am okay just not able to get on here as much I would like.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Sounds like you'll be ready in no time! Way to go crossing off that big list!





pjlla said:


> I know you got some suggestions about digital scrapping. I suppose that is the way to go, if you are starting "new" and are not intimidated by the computer.  If you are choosing paper scrapping, let me know and I will give any suggestions I can.  But I won't be any help with digi-scrapping, but I do know that there are a LOT of digital kits out there.
> 
> I have SO MUCH invested in my scrapping supplies AND I'm a bit computer illiterate, so I have opted to NOT go digital.
> 
> My suggestions either way.....
> 
> LIMIT your photos..... 1-6 GOOD photos of each individual event or season should be enough.  I finally realized I didn't need 50 photos of DS's soccer season or 20 photos of each of DD's swim meet.  Just a few GOOD photos of the entire season are usually enough.  I TAKE lots of photos to give me many options, but try to limit how many I use in my scrapping.
> 
> If you are scrapping concerts or shows, perhaps a few photos of "getting ready" (rehearsals, costume fittings), and then a few of the show and the obligatory photo of the entire cast/ensemble.
> 
> Not sure how old your kids are, but if they are still pretty young (elementary age), my suggestion would be to START NOW and keep on top of it!  It can EASILY get away from you (although digital scrapping is SO portable, that you could probably bring your laptop along anywhere and work on your project!).
> 
> If you are just thinking of a "high school career" type book (high school sports, high school activities, high school awards, prom, driving, etc), then you may want to really streamline it and stick with a single color palette.  It will reduce the amount of "stuff" you need to buy and make the pages go quickly.  I would suggest 3-4 coordinating colors and maybe 2 patterned papers that go with it.
> 
> Definitely check out the scrapping board here.  There are some remarkably talented women!  Another great sight to check out is twopeasinabucket.com.  I don't care for the way the sight needs to be navigated, but there are TONS  of pages on there to get inspiration from.
> 
> If you are feeling intimidated to even get started, try finding a class in your area. Creative Memories offers both paper scrap supplies and digital supplies.  You could probably easily find a distributor (individual sales person, like a Tupperware lady or Avon lady) in your area to help you get started.  Or try a chain craft store.  Not sure what that Pat Catan's is, but if it is like an AC Moore, Micheal's, or Hobby Lobby, they should offer classes at least once a month.
> 
> Sorry to ramble.  I love scrapping and could talk about it all day!



Thanks for all the suggestions. I am actually going to print everything out so I can start getting organized. DSs are 8 and 5 so i thought if I did a little each year, I wouldn't get overwhelmed. I am going to look for a class and look here on the dis, also. I'm sure digital would be easier, but I need more info about it. If I do everything on the computer, how do you print it out to make the book? Or, is it all digital (you do not make an actual book but leave it on the computer to enjoy)? It's all so overwhelming lol!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

My schedule's all wacky this week since DH has a conference Wed-Fri. So, I am going to spinning tonight (I usually go on Wed). I am looking forward to it. My kids start swimming lessons tomorrow, so I am hoping to still get to the gym right after work. We'll see how rushed I am, though.

Not much else going on here. I can't wait for our threads to merge since I don't have the time to keep up with Team Mickey and I'd like to see how people are doing over there. I can't believe it's March already. We have 59 actual days of school after today (but who's counting )!! 

Have a good healthy day!

Jill


----------



## ChelleyB

donac said:


> Good Monday morning everyone.
> 
> I have been in the costume vortex for the last two day.  I spent the last two days at the local high school working on costumes.  Our to do list has gone from 7 pages to 2 pages for tonight.  I think it is going to work.  They are running with costumes for the first time tonight.
> 
> Long day planned for today.  Classes then a math meet and then back to work on costumes.
> 
> I don't have a lot of time this morning .
> 
> Just wanted to say I am okay just not able to get on here as much I would like.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Whoohoo that you've accomplished so much!  Hope costumes go well tonight 



amykathleen2005 said:


> Monday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: The Ugly Stepsister
> 
> We've talked about what you are most proud of doing. So what task have you been putting off doing, hoping it will go away?



The ironing!  



luvpoohandcompany said:


> I really need to do some decluttering-especially of my youngest sons toys. Between Christmas and his birthday in january I feel like they're taking over the house That and I need to spring clean the kitchen cupboards



Oh, me too!  I really need to spring clean the kitchen cupboards



pjlla said:


> EVERYTHING!!   But the magic fairies haven't come to clean out the basement, the garage, or the attic!!
> 
> I'm a pretty good procrastinator at times.  But some jobs just make me  worse than others.  And since I am usually pretty busy keeping up with the daily stuff, the bigger jobs often get pushed further and further down the list.  That said, a LIST is a big help to me!  Somehow the actual act of writing things down and crossing them off helps me to accomplish more!
> 
> 
> 
> Man - I have to do my basement too - and I should clean out the garage, too.  And my closets....sigh!  There's more stuff that I have to do than I thought.  I should stop thinking about this question today!!
> 
> I like lists too - it just feels so good to scratch something off the list "Yes!  I've done it!"   Here's to crossing a bunch of stuff off of our lists
> ****************
> 
> Morning friends!  Quiet on here this weekend!
> 
> I managed to have a fully OP weekend, except for exercise.  I'm afraid that DD's post-trip lethargy was contagious and other than some household basics, I was very lazy this weekend. But I will hit the TM hard this morning, regardless of the laundry waiting to be folded!!
> 
> Had a bit of a surprise on FB yesterday.  Got a message that I was tagged in a photo and (well, actually DH saw it first) and found myself tagged in a photo from my high school cheerleading years.  I am NOT friends with any of these girls, but discovered that since I am friends with my old HS boyfriend, he is the one that tagged me.
> 
> I am INTENTIONALLY on FB with only my married name, as I didn't NOT enjoy HS and do not have any HS friends.  I have NOT FB friended anyone from HS (other than this boyfriend who found me).  I don't really care to have anything to do with these folks.  But perhaps I am OVERTHINKING this a bit. My first instinct was to untag myself and kindly ask this man to NOT tag me without letting me know!  But who cares.  It is an old photo, I look fine, I"m not compromised in any way, and these girls don't seem to care that I was tagged.   And it gave me "permission" to FB stalk these girls!  And one of them is a (using the term VERY loosely) "model"...... if the meaning of the word model means to have provocative photos taken of yourself (and occasionally another woman) wearing VERY LITTLE clothing in some questionable positions "modeling."   All I can say is.....
> 
> Okay.... DH is up and moving and I hear the TM calling me ever so faintly!    TTYL.....................P



That is kind of disappointing.  It is up to you if you want them to see your profile.  I just wanted to say that it's good to NOT post your maiden name, at any time, b/c so many companies use the "mother's maiden name question" for security purposes.  The less info you put out there, the better.  DH is a Network Security Engineer and quite concerned about the lack of security on FB.  The best thing to do is keep your posts and page private.    End rant on FB security 



jillbur said:


> I have been putting off organizing all the stuff I have sitting around for a yard sale this summer. It's all over our third floor and I can't get to where I need to get to to put away my Christmas stuff!! Also, I need to organize my pantry. Ugh!
> 
> Organizing seems to be a common theme - me too!  I have all these books on decluttering - I should really read them
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> My schedule's all wacky this week since DH has a conference Wed-Fri. So, I am going to spinning tonight (I usually go on Wed). I am looking forward to it. My kids start swimming lessons tomorrow, so I am hoping to still get to the gym right after work. We'll see how rushed I am, though.
> 
> Not much else going on here. I can't wait for our threads to merge since I don't have the time to keep up with Team Mickey and I'd like to see how people are doing over there. I can't believe it's March already. We have 59 actual days of school after today (but who's counting )!!
> 
> Have a good healthy day!
> 
> Jill



Wow!!  59 days left?!  That is going to go fast!  My DD6 has spirit week this week.  She wore pajamas today and tomorrow is Luau day.  She's very excited!!  M&M day on Wednesday, Thursday is crazy day and Friday is a bowling outing.  I'm chaperoning and looking forward to it   

Have a great night, everyone


----------



## buzz5985

amykathleen2005 said:


> Not sure how you are planning the trip with her...maybe you could go your own way for a few?  That is what we do when we go with our friends.  I heard that you will have to start reserving your spaces with a cc, and that if you cancel within 24 hours or do not bring the full number you reserved you can get charged with a no-show fee?  Or has that not started yet?
> 
> They are making alot of changes, just trying to figure out how I am going to do the park and keep to the time on my FP's, since they are now enforcing that window.




I just made an ADR for LeCellier and had to leave a CC number.  If you cancel at least 24 hours in advance - you will not be charged a fee.  But if you don't cancel you will be charged $20.  I cannot begin to tell you how happy I am with this policy.  

I didn't realize peope weren't following the rules of FP too.  Was I the only one that returned during the hour designated??  If we couldn't make it - we would give the tickets away to some people near the attraction.  

QOTD - I have been putting off doing my taxes.  Can't wait to see how much I owe.

Yesterday, I told DH we had no obligations, no family functions, no sporting events.  So he proceeds to think he can sit on the coach and watch TV. No, no, no, no.  There is still laundry to be done, meals to be cooked, bills to be paid.  He says - so why did you tell me we had nothing to do today???   

Saturday, after I visited with my DF - we drove to Northborough MA and went to Wegman's - what a great, great store.  I heard they are trying to get into Burlington - I sure hope so.  What a great selection of  premade items.  

Janis


----------



## Leitadala

amykathleen2005 said:


> Monday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: The Ugly Stepsister
> 
> We've talked about what you are most proud of doing. So what task have you been putting off doing, hoping it will go away?



I was putting off getting blood work done.  I don't like getting stuck with needles, but my doctor seems to think it is good to get it done (since I couldn't answer his question when he asked "when was the last time you got a full blood workup done?")  - but I finally got it done today!  Bye-bye Ugly Stepsister!


----------



## dvccruiser76

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


First some stats

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 0

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------47!
not reporting in for 1 week-----7
not reporting in for 2 weeks----4
not reporting in for 3 weeks----5
Excused--------------------------2
weigh ins-------------------------29
gains-----------------------------4
maintains------------------------5
losses----------------------------20
new or returning members ----0


Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 9!
This weeks group loss = 25.8 pounds! 
Average percentage of weight lost 0.37 % 
Total group weight loss so far 457.0 pounds! 

AWESOME!

Retention Rate (compared to the 72 participants we had sign up for our start week on January 1st)
43% (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 9? 

The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 9 Superstars!! 
*#10 - 0.66% - ::Snow White:: 
#9 - 0.73% - areas2102  
#8 - 0.90% - DisNorth 
#7 - 0.98% - Leitadala 
#6 - 1.00% - belledreamer 
#5 - 1.27% - #1hoosierfan 
#4 - 1.20% - 4holidays  
#3 - 1.41% - D73 
#2 - 1.77% - ougrad86 *
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 9 Biggest Loser is: 
*#1 - 1.84% - Rememberthemagic98 *

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day!
*Congratulations Rememberthemagic98!!! *

What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week! :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version







or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 


Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## dvccruiser76

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!!!*

NOTE: This list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3 weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.

How this works: You set your goal for what you want to lose in the challenge. Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.

Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.

Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name. If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know. 

We have done 9 out of 21 weeks, so the challenge is 43% complete.



#1hoosierfan - 41.33
4Holidays - 46.00
amykathleen2005 - 74.36
araes2120 - 17.50
buzz5985 - 0.40
CaliforniaDreaming - 50.67
ChelleyB - 21.02
cjdj4 - 22.69
clhcpaca - 0.00
D73 - 58.24
Disneyluvr - 13.33
dvccruiser76 - 35.56
EDuke98080 - 0.00
happysummer - 34.29
JacksLilWench - 26.67
jillbur - 68.00
Jujubee727 - 36.00
liesel - 15.85
luvpoohandcompany - 45.00
mackeysmom - 37.50
Mary.Poppins - 45.50
melmar136 - 46.15
MickeyMagic - 20.48
mommyof2Pirates - 50.67
MoonFaerie - 14.81
ougrad86 - 55.00
pooh2001 - 29.17
quasar4legs - 39.71
Scraggy - 21.20
shellebelle76 - 40.80
::Snow White:: - 34.83
trinaweena - 27.32
VirataMama4 - 35.47
vitfamily - 50.00
wickeys friend - 0.00



I find everybody on the list an inspiration and everybody who participates in this challenge is an inspiration in and of themselves. Whether you post, lurk or just pm your weight and check results on Tuesdays, you have made a commitment to yourself. And that is the biggest inspiration of all!BY Octoberbride03


----------



## dvccruiser76

*This week's winning team with 21.02% is Team Donald!!*

*Team Mickey weighed-in losing 17.64% for the week!*

Additional stats for the week!!!!

*Rememberthemagic98 won for Team Donald with 1.84% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*

*Congrats to dumbo_buddy who was Mickey's Team winner with 1.64%!*

Team Donald lost 25.8 pounds this week
Team Mickey lost 23.9 pounds this week

*Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 457.0 pounds and Team Mickey's total weight loss to date is 363.7!!!*
Both teams together have lost 820.7 pounds!!!! Amazing! 

Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!

Have an OP week


----------



## belledreamer

amykathleen2005 said:


> Monday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: The Ugly Stepsister
> 
> We've talked about what you are most proud of doing. So what task have you been putting off doing, hoping it will go away?



Cleaning the bathroom...  I absolutely HATE doing it... And my bathroom's not very big, so it really doesn't take long to do.  I just don't like doing it.  

But I did it today!! 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

So I had my 'great' moment at the gym today. 

I slipped...on the treadmill. 

And got flung against the wall... 

I'm still not quite sure how it happened.  I thought I'd had stepped on something slick, but there was nothing on the treadmill so I guess I just stepped wrong.  Plus I wasn't wearing the clip for the emergency stop, so I just couldn't regain my footing, fell forward on my knees and ended up hitting the wall...

Didn't hurt myself too bad though.  Tried to walk it off but after about 10 minutes, I had had enough.  So I'm heading to go ice my knee some more in a minute.  Got a lovely bruise showing up on my knee.  Nice... 

But on the bright side, I made the top 10!


----------



## ChelleyB

belledreamer said:


> Cleaning the bathroom...  I absolutely HATE doing it... And my bathroom's not very big, so it really doesn't take long to do.  I just don't like doing it.
> 
> But I did it today!!
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> So I had my 'great' moment at the gym today.
> 
> I slipped...on the treadmill.
> 
> And got flung against the wall...
> 
> I'm still not quite sure how it happened.  I thought I'd had stepped on something slick, but there was nothing on the treadmill so I guess I just stepped wrong.  Plus I wasn't wearing the clip for the emergency stop, so I just couldn't regain my footing, fell forward on my knees and ended up hitting the wall...
> 
> Didn't hurt myself too bad though.  Tried to walk it off but after about 10 minutes, I had had enough.  So I'm heading to go ice my knee some more in a minute.  Got a lovely bruise showing up on my knee.  Nice...
> 
> But on the bright side, I made the top 10!



Oh, Belledreamer!!!  That is such a bummer!   Yes, keep icing it and I hope it won't be too stiff tomorrow morning.  You poor thing!  

Congrats on making the top 10!!     And for cleaning the bathroom!  It isn't my favourite either - can you come and clean mine?  

Take it easy tonight!


----------



## ChelleyB

Double post


----------



## ChelleyB

dvccruiser76 said:


> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 9?
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 9 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 0.66% - ::Snow White::
> #9 - 0.73% - areas2102
> #8 - 0.90% - DisNorth
> #7 - 0.98% - Leitadala
> #6 - 1.00% - belledreamer
> #5 - 1.27% - #1hoosierfan
> #4 - 1.20% - 4holidays
> #3 - 1.41% - D73
> #2 - 1.77% - ougrad86 *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 9 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 1.84% - Rememberthemagic98 *
> 
> 
> Have a healthy day!
> *Congratulations Rememberthemagic98!!! *
> 
> !



Good job, Donalds!!!  
Congrats Rememberthemagic98!!!!!!


----------



## DisNorth

dvccruiser76 said:


> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> Reminders:
> -after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge  can re-start at any time, though
> -if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused
> 
> 
> First some stats
> 
> MAINTAINERS:
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 0
> 
> LOSERS:
> Current Participants-------------47!
> not reporting in for 1 week-----7
> not reporting in for 2 weeks----4
> not reporting in for 3 weeks----5
> Excused--------------------------2
> weigh ins-------------------------29
> gains-----------------------------4
> maintains------------------------5
> losses----------------------------20
> new or returning members ----0
> 
> 
> Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 9!
> This weeks group loss = 25.8 pounds!
> Average percentage of weight lost 0.37 %
> Total group weight loss so far 457.0 pounds!
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> Retention Rate (compared to the 72 participants we had sign up for our start week on January 1st)
> 43% (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!
> 
> 
> Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)
> 
> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 9?
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 9 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 0.66% - ::Snow White::
> #9 - 0.73% - areas2102
> #8 - 0.90% - DisNorth
> #7 - 0.98% - Leitadala
> #6 - 1.00% - belledreamer
> #5 - 1.27% - #1hoosierfan
> #4 - 1.20% - 4holidays
> #3 - 1.41% - D73
> #2 - 1.77% - ougrad86 *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 9 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 1.84% - Rememberthemagic98 *
> 
> Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.
> 
> Have a healthy day!
> *Congratulations Rememberthemagic98!!! *
> 
> What a great week you had. Keep up the good work.



Way to go everyone
Congrats Rememberthemagic98!!!


----------



## DisNorth

belledreamer said:


> So I had my 'great' moment at the gym today.
> 
> I slipped...on the treadmill.
> 
> And got flung against the wall...
> 
> I'm still not quite sure how it happened.  I thought I'd had stepped on something slick, but there was nothing on the treadmill so I guess I just stepped wrong.  Plus I wasn't wearing the clip for the emergency stop, so I just couldn't regain my footing, fell forward on my knees and ended up hitting the wall...
> 
> Didn't hurt myself too bad though.  Tried to walk it off but after about 10 minutes, I had had enough.  So I'm heading to go ice my knee some more in a minute.  Got a lovely bruise showing up on my knee.  Nice...
> 
> But on the bright side, I made the top 10!



OUCH! 
Glad you weren't hurt too bad.


----------



## amykathleen2005

Congrats Team Donald!!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Tuesday Question of the Day

Theme:The Dream

Finish this sentence. When I reach my weight goal.....


----------



## D73

Good Morning Donalds

Yesterday was the first day back to school after a week off and as usual the first day just seems to fly by with complete busy work to catch up. So I never made it on to the DIS.

Congratulations to all the top losers for this past week. It is great to see thes each Tuesday morning as I start my day. Way to go coach Rememberthemagic98 for leading your week of coaching by example and taking the top spot!!!

belledreamer....I can sympathise with the treadmill incident. I have been there and done that too. Lesson learned and thankfully has not happened again. I hope the same to you as well as a speedy recovery for your knee.

Well students are about to arrive so I better go. Will do my best to get back later.

Have a great day!

Christopher


----------



## donac

Good Tuesday morning everyone.

Congrats to all the biggest losers this week but especially Rememberthemagic98 for being our biggest loser. 

Costumes and light cues took a long time last night.  But I did get a Buffalo Bill coat done last night.  Tonight we have to work on ballgowns and a couple of other coats that need fringe.  I left at 10:30 and they were still setting lights for act 2.  I hope tonight is better. 

Testing starts today.  I get to hand out caculators and collect them at the end of the session and then I have nothing else to do.  I will grade papers and do some computer work.  

I will see you guys again tomorrow. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## mikamah

dvccruiser76 said:


> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 9?
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 9 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 0.66% - ::Snow White::
> #9 - 0.73% - areas2102
> #8 - 0.90% - DisNorth
> #7 - 0.98% - Leitadala
> #6 - 1.00% - belledreamer
> #5 - 1.27% - #1hoosierfan
> #4 - 1.20% - 4holidays
> #3 - 1.41% - D73
> #2 - 1.77% - ougrad86 *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 9 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 1.84% - Rememberthemagic98 *!


Whoo hoo!!  Congratulations everyone!! 
Weigh to go, Coach Karen, you're the biggest loser!!  Awesome!!



ougrad86 said:


> Busy at work, working through lunch to make up for doc appts, trying to learn a new accounting system and my vacation is the week they implement it!  But I made these plans long before, and sorry, I am out the door that week.
> 
> The shots to my knees have started . I got the first on Tuesday in my left knees, it hurt but not as bad as I remembered, and I limped for awhile but it finally felt better.  But on my right knees, that was intense.  I could barely walk, had to left it ease up before I left the office.  The parking lot was full, had to park way far away and limp to the office.  It hurt that whole day.  My office gave me a parking pass so I could park closer when I come in late like that.  It still hurt Friday, so I guess my right knee is more tender than my left.  She said it was due to the swelling of the joint when she puts in the fluid. Ow, ow, ow...According to DH, he said I complained of the pain last time I got these shots, I do not remember it...maybe it is like childbirth  - I remember the reward, being able to take the stairs two at a time when the treatment is finished.  Four more weeks...got to keep on telling myself it is worth it.  But until it really starts taking effect, I can't exercise because my knees hurt.  Will have to do some upper body work for my arms and maybe crunches for my abs while waiting for my knees to start feeling better.  The treatement will be done on a Thursday, and that Saturday we leave for Florida.  They should be fine by then though.  Now to just find a better route to work, everything is jammed up when I leave the doc office at 8:30.
> 
> Carol
> 
> I have tried to send this twice, too many smilies, then it froze.  Hopefully the third time is the charm


Glad the shots have started, and fingers crossed all goes well, and you are taking those steps 2 at a time pain free before you know it.  The shots do not sound like much fun, but it sounds like you've seen the benefit so it's worth it.  And I think as women there is so much in our heads to remember, that's partly why we don't remember some of the negative or painful stuff. 



amykathleen2005 said:


> Monday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: The Ugly Stepsister
> 
> We've talked about what you are most proud of doing. So what task have you been putting off doing, hoping it will go away?


Cleaning out the basement.  I had big plans to do it in the fall, and started so we could make a play area down there, but ran out of time before Christmas, so ended up moving everything around and toward the edges, so we have our play area, but now we still have a double layer of junk around the edges.  This spring we want to have another yard sale, and clean it out for good. 



pjlla said:


> Second reminder.... YIKES!  How much must I have been eating to GET that overweight in the first place?  I know I used to fool myself that I had a small meal, small treat, etc etc, but you don't get to nearly 220 pounds eating "small meals"!
> I think this sometimes when I have one of those weeks where I'm out of control, and somehow manage a maintain.  If I could just stay on track, this weight would come off so easily.
> 
> 
> You are brave! No chocolate??  I don't eat it much, but I love it when I do!
> 
> It was hard to see the brownie cake and choc chip cookies my friend made the other night, but I'm glad I did it.  In the past I've downed a few bags of dove chocolate eggs before Easter, and this is the second year I've given up chocolate, and it definitely helps keep me away from the easter candy section.  Marshmallow peeps are one of ds's favorite, but I won't go crazy on them like I would on chocolate.
> 
> I managed to have a fully OP weekend, except for exercise.  I'm afraid that DD's post-trip lethargy was contagious and other than some household basics, I was very lazy this weekend. But I will hit the TM hard this morning, regardless of the laundry waiting to be folded!!
> 
> You're always on the go, you should enjoy a quiet, lazy weekend once in a while.  I bet you didn't miss all those drives to swimming last week.
> 
> Had a bit of a surprise on FB yesterday.  Got a message that I was tagged in a photo and (well, actually DH saw it first) and found myself tagged in a photo from my high school cheerleading years.  I am NOT friends with any of these girls, but discovered that since I am friends with my old HS boyfriend, he is the one that tagged me.
> 
> I am INTENTIONALLY on FB with only my married name, as I didn't NOT enjoy HS and do not have any HS friends.  I have NOT FB friended anyone from HS (other than this boyfriend who found me).  I don't really care to have anything to do with these folks.  But perhaps I am OVERTHINKING this a bit. My first instinct was to untag myself and kindly ask this man to NOT tag me without letting me know!  But who cares.  It is an old photo, I look fine, I"m not compromised in any way, and these girls don't seem to care that I was tagged.   And it gave me "permission" to FB stalk these girls!  And one of them is a (using the term VERY loosely) "model"...... if the meaning of the word model means to have provocative photos taken of yourself (and occasionally another woman) wearing VERY LITTLE clothing in some questionable positions "modeling."   All I can say is.....
> 
> It is interesting to see how old high school classmates are doing, but I did feel a little old when the first one became a grandmother. I like facebook for sharing pictures, and keeping up with people, but I don't really share too much personal stuff, well except for the pictures, I guess.  I share a lot more here than anywhere elst.  Intersting though when I signed up for a dating website once I used mikamah as my name, and my sil googled it, it brought you here, and that freaked me out a little, so I changed my name on the dating site, and just use the mikamah here.  I'm not internet savvy, but try not to put too much on facebook.
> 
> Okay.... DH is up and moving and I hear the TM calling me ever so faintly!    TTYL.....................P


Hope you had a fun run on the treadmill!!


jillbur said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. I am actually going to print everything out so I can start getting organized. DSs are 8 and 5 so i thought if I did a little each year, I wouldn't get overwhelmed. I am going to look for a class and look here on the dis, also. I'm sure digital would be easier, but I need more info about it. If I do everything on the computer, how do you print it out to make the book? Or, is it all digital (you do not make an actual book but leave it on the computer to enjoy)? It's all so overwhelming lol!
> 
> Not much else going on here. I can't wait for our threads to merge since I don't have the time to keep up with Team Mickey and I'd like to see how people are doing over there. I can't believe it's March already. We have 59 actual days of school after today (but who's counting )!!
> 
> Have a good healthy day!
> 
> Jill


Good to start planning the scrapbooks now when they are young.  I'm looking forward to merging too!!  



buzz5985 said:


> I just made an ADR for LeCellier and had to leave a CC number.  If you cancel at least 24 hours in advance - you will not be charged a fee.  But if you don't cancel you will be charged $20.  I cannot begin to tell you how happy I am with this policy.
> 
> I didn't realize peope weren't following the rules of FP too.  Was I the only one that returned during the hour designated??  If we couldn't make it - we would give the tickets away to some people near the attraction.
> 
> Saturday, after I visited with my DF - we drove to Northborough MA and went to Wegman's - what a great, great store.  I heard they are trying to get into Burlington - I sure hope so.  What a great selection of  premade items.
> 
> Janis


That's good they will require a 24 hour cancellation for adrs.  hopefully they will be easier to get.  I've used fastpass a little late, but never trusted that you'd be able to use them beyond the 1 hour window.  
I've heard great things about Wegmans, and I thought the burlington was a definite.


dvccruiser76 said:


> *This week's winning team with 21.02% is Team Donald!!*
> 
> *Team Mickey weighed-in losing 17.64% for the week!*
> 
> Additional stats for the week!!!!
> 
> *Rememberthemagic98 won for Team Donald with 1.84% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*
> 
> *Congrats to dumbo_buddy who was Mickey's Team winner with 1.64%!*
> 
> Team Donald lost 25.8 pounds this week
> Team Mickey lost 23.9 pounds this week
> 
> *Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 457.0 pounds and Team Mickey's total weight loss to date is 363.7!!!*
> Both teams together have lost 820.7 pounds!!!! Amazing!
> 
> Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!
> 
> Have an OP week


Whoo hoo!!  Go team Donald!!

THank you so much, Sue for all your hard work as weighkeeper.



belledreamer said:


> Cleaning the bathroom...  I absolutely HATE doing it... And my bathroom's not very big, so it really doesn't take long to do.  I just don't like doing it.
> 
> But I did it today!!
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> So I had my 'great' moment at the gym today.
> 
> I slipped...on the treadmill.
> 
> And got flung against the wall...
> 
> I'm still not quite sure how it happened.  I thought I'd had stepped on something slick, but there was nothing on the treadmill so I guess I just stepped wrong.  Plus I wasn't wearing the clip for the emergency stop, so I just couldn't regain my footing, fell forward on my knees and ended up hitting the wall...
> 
> Didn't hurt myself too bad though.  Tried to walk it off but after about 10 minutes, I had had enough.  So I'm heading to go ice my knee some more in a minute.  Got a lovely bruise showing up on my knee.  Nice...
> 
> But on the bright side, I made the top 10!


 Glad you werent' hurt too badly.  Rest up and ice that knee.



amykathleen2005 said:


> Congrats Team Donald!!!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Tuesday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme:The Dream
> 
> Finish this sentence. When I reach my weight goal.....


 of 181, being overweight, no longer obese, I will buy a new pair of cowboy boots.   



D73 said:


> Good Morning Donalds
> 
> Yesterday was the first day back to school after a week off and as usual the first day just seems to fly by with complete busy work to catch up. So I never made it on to the DIS.
> 
> Congratulations to all the top losers for this past week. It is great to see thes each Tuesday morning as I start my day. Way to go coach Rememberthemagic98 for leading your week of coaching by example and taking the top spot!!!
> 
> belledreamer....I can sympathise with the treadmill incident. I have been there and done that too. Lesson learned and thankfully has not happened again. I hope the same to you as well as a speedy recovery for your knee.
> 
> Well students are about to arrive so I better go. Will do my best to get back later.
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> Christopher


Hope your week goes smoothly.



donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning everyone.
> 
> Congrats to all the biggest losers this week but especially Rememberthemagic98 for being our biggest loser.
> 
> Costumes and light cues took a long time last night.  But I did get a Buffalo Bill coat done last night.  Tonight we have to work on ballgowns and a couple of other coats that need fringe.  I left at 10:30 and they were still setting lights for act 2.  I hope tonight is better.
> 
> Testing starts today.  I get to hand out caculators and collect them at the end of the session and then I have nothing else to do.  I will grade papers and do some computer work.
> 
> I will see you guys again tomorrow.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


Sounds like the costumes are coming along well.  I am amazed at all you do, Dona.  Hope you have a good rest of the week.

Good morning and hello to everyone I've missed. 

We are off today, it's a teacher workshop day, so I took the day off too, and ds is having an eeg, so we only could sleep 4 hours last night, but so far neither of us is too cranky.    We'll be in bed early tonight or maybe this afternoon we can take a nap.  I got more sleep than him because I kept dozing off during the movies we watched last nigth.  I'm heading out for a long walk with the dog now, and after his appt we may go to the batting cages with friends.  
Otherwise, I'll catch up on some laundry, and that's about it.  I still have my scrapbooking stuff out, but haven't done any lately, so maybe I'll do that. 

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

Third time I am trying to post this...gosh darn internet!!!



mackeysmom said:


> *Copied from my WISH Journal:*
> 
> _I had a 55 point day yesterday (Saturday).  You read that right  55 points.
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> That being said, I did NOT weigh myself this morning.
> 
> I know that the scale would not have been accurate - my fingers were swollen when I woke us, so I know the sodium is still in my system.  I'll be sure to get in more water than usual today, so hopefully when I step on the scale tomorrow I won't be like this:  .
> 
> - Laura_


_
Laura...I luv ya!!  This is a great reminder for me that I CAN EAT WHAT I WANT...occasionally....

I'm sure you are back on the wagon 

The scary part is that I could eat all of this and then wonder why I don't lose any weight....I'm a silly one   WW has really helped me with portion control and helped with my choices.  I'm so determined this time to make it stick!!! Or maybe that's NOT make it stick to my body 



mikamah said:



			Whoo hoo!!  You go girl!!  Amazing loss, and great run!!  I'm so happy for you, and you're so close to 10 pounds, I'm sure you'll see it next week!!!

Thanks Kathy!  I'm just soooo excited to keep the momentum going!

I ended up getting called in yesterday for 2 cases. I guess that's karma for trying to blackmail him.   It was all in fun though.  When he called me in he said, "do you want to come and party with me?", and one of the cases was not very easy, so after I said, "This isn't really my type of party."  Oh well, it interfered with my dis time, but the money is good.
Never fails huh!  It sounds like it was at least fun?
I am proud of myself for doing the couch to 5k, actually finishing it, and doing the training for and doing the princess half.  It goes with the question of when do you feel most beautiful.  I honestly don't think of myself as beautiful, but after the princess half, after a shower and rest, we went to epcot and I really felt beautiful with my medal, and some of the pictures from that afternoon/evening are my favorites.  Even though I was still over 200 pounds, I didn't feel fat but I felt fit and happy and knew that if I set my mind to do something, I can do it. 
 You are my inspiration!!!  Couch to 5K to Princess!!  If I can find a doctor who agrees to work with me and my bum ankle them maybe I can get there too!!

When you go to crops do you bring laptops and do the digital scrapping online there, or is it a combination of both.  Creative memories have beautiful stuff.  I may check out their online setup.
I have to say that going digital was my best friend when it comes to crops!!  All the other ladies make multiple trips with bags upon bags.  I come in with my computer and a snack   It's made me want to go to crops because it is soooo easy!  I'll try to post a digi page here so all can see what I've been up to!
Hope you're all enjoying your weekend!!
		
Click to expand...

Hope you had a great weekend Kathy!



belledreamer said:



			Probably the fact that my speed and endurance are increasing when it comes to the treadmill.  When I started this year, I could only go at a 2.5 pace for 20 minutes.  Now I can go for almost an hour at 3.4-3.6 pace.  Princess 1/2, here I come!!

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

So not the greatest choices made today... 

Yesterday was better.  I was able to get an hour in at the gym and did 30 minutes of weights along with 35 minutes of cardio.  Considered trying to do some lunges, but since yesterday was the first day I could get up without unbearable pain, I decided to do the leg press instead which hurt enough. (Pressed 40lbs though!)  Running was out of the question too, but I was able to keep a 3.2-3.4 pace which I was pleased with. 

But today for some reason, I just wasn't hungry.  Had a Fiber One bar for breakfast and ended up eating just some pineapple chunks for lunch.  Did end up splurging at dinner since I had only eaten 200 calories at that point.  Hot dogs and chili with a small piece of Boston Cream Cake (which wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be.) And even now after all of that, I'm still almost 200 calories under the 1,200 minimum. Which I'm planning on just drinking a glass of milk to top it off.

It's just frustrating that I'm still teeter-tottering on these same 3 lbs...  So I'm hoping that since I'm adding in weight training, maybe things will start moving again. 

I mean, sure my clothes are getting looser, (the jeans I'm wearing are bagging all around me) the 'back bulge' is practically gone, I swear I've dropped 4 inches on my waist and just today, someone told me that it looked like my stomach was a lot slimmer; all that I'm happy about.  I just wish the scale was showing it...

Sorry to be sounding so ungrateful for what I have accomplished and really my problems are miniscule compared to what other people are dealing with.  I'm just frustrated, that's all...

Thanks for listening. 



Quick question about calories and exercise:  If you've eaten 1,300 calories for the day but go to the gym and burn 400, does that mean that you still have to eat 300 calories to get you to 1,200?

I still can't help but feel that I'm not eating enough...
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm...I usually don't eat my exercise WW points unless I am hungry....so I am not the best one to comment.

Congrats on the amazing exercise and body transformation!!  I was never one to be concerned about the scale BUT I do love when my clothes are loose and I need to get another size.  My goal is to wear my current clothes until they fall off my body!



amykathleen2005 said:



Monday Question of the Day

Theme: The Ugly Stepsister

We've talked about what you are most proud of doing. So what task have you been putting off doing, hoping it will go away?


Click to expand...


I hate to vacuum the stairs....not quite sure why.  I had every intention of doing it this weekend....Jill said she did vacuum...now I am inspired!!



araes2102 said:



Yeah, let us all know how that happened!  But seriously, good job on the great loss! 
Thanks!!!
I would say my college degree. Even though I was an honor student, I dropped out of high school due to extenuating circumstances. But a few years later, after having DS, I went back and then on to college. It took me 5 1/2 yrs to get my Bachelor's but I did it! Plus I am proud of the scholarship I earned to pay for the last two years of my college degree 
AWESOME!!!  I am such an advocate for higher education at ANY age!!  It takes courage and drive to go back after being away! WAY TO GO!!
		
Click to expand...




donac said:



			Good Monday morning everyone. 

I have been in the costume vortex for the last two day.  I spent the last two days at the local high school working on costumes.  Our to do list has gone from 7 pages to 2 pages for tonight.  I think it is going to work.  They are running with costumes for the first time tonight. 

Long day planned for today.  Classes then a math meet and then back to work on costumes. 

I don't have a lot of time this morning . 

Just wanted to say I am okay just not able to get on here as much I would like. 

Have a happy and healthy day.
		
Click to expand...

lol!!  When you said vortex I just had this image of swirling clothes in outerspace and you (in a party dress) trying to grab all the clothes!!  I hope you are almost done with the costumes!



pjlla said:



			Second reminder.... YIKES!  How much must I have been eating to GET that overweight in the first place?  I know I used to fool myself that I had a small meal, small treat, etc etc, but you don't get to nearly 220 pounds eating "small meals"!

****************

Morning friends!  Quiet on here this weekend!  

I managed to have a fully OP weekend, except for exercise.  I'm afraid that DD's post-trip lethargy was contagious and other than some household basics, I was very lazy this weekend. But I will hit the TM hard this morning, regardless of the laundry waiting to be folded!!

Had a bit of a surprise on FB yesterday.  Got a message that I was tagged in a photo and (well, actually DH saw it first) and found myself tagged in a photo from my high school cheerleading years.  I am NOT friends with any of these girls, but discovered that since I am friends with my old HS boyfriend, he is the one that tagged me.  

I am INTENTIONALLY on FB with only my married name, as I didn't NOT enjoy HS and do not have any HS friends.  I have NOT FB friended anyone from HS (other than this boyfriend who found me).  I don't really care to have anything to do with these folks.  But perhaps I am OVERTHINKING this a bit. My first instinct was to untag myself and kindly ask this man to NOT tag me without letting me know!  But who cares.  It is an old photo, I look fine, I"m not compromised in any way, and these girls don't seem to care that I was tagged.   And it gave me "permission" to FB stalk these girls!  And one of them is a (using the term VERY loosely) "model"...... if the meaning of the word model means to have provocative photos taken of yourself (and occasionally another woman) wearing VERY LITTLE clothing in some questionable positions "modeling."   All I can say is.....

Okay.... DH is up and moving and I hear the TM calling me ever so faintly!    TTYL.....................P
		
Click to expand...


I absolutely understand the FB tagging....I do take down the unflattering pictures of me because, hey, it's my face out there!!  Especially when I was job searching...people can Google you and the pics can come up!  As long as you are happy with the picture, no harm in leaving it up there...years from now your grandchildren may get a kick out of it!



jillbur said:



			So funny that we were posting at the same time about vacuuming the stairs  I did accomplish it, though. And, it wasn't too bad!

You are a goddess!!  I didn't do it....maybe this weekend??


Thanks for the help. I will look into Creative Memories. Digital seems easier, but I know nothing about it, so I will have to research. 
Wish I lived closer!!  I would totally help you with it!  I absolutely rely on my Creative memories consultant for my digital switch.  Maybe have a consultant walk you through it?  Good Luck!


Thanks for all the suggestions. I am actually going to print everything out so I can start getting organized. DSs are 8 and 5 so i thought if I did a little each year, I wouldn't get overwhelmed. I am going to look for a class and look here on the dis, also. I'm sure digital would be easier, but I need more info about it. If I do everything on the computer, how do you print it out to make the book? Or, is it all digital (you do not make an actual book but leave it on the computer to enjoy)? It's all so overwhelming lol!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

My schedule's all wacky this week since DH has a conference Wed-Fri. So, I am going to spinning tonight (I usually go on Wed). I am looking forward to it. My kids start swimming lessons tomorrow, so I am hoping to still get to the gym right after work. We'll see how rushed I am, though.

Not much else going on here. I can't wait for our threads to merge since I don't have the time to keep up with Team Mickey and I'd like to see how people are doing over there. I can't believe it's March already. We have 59 actual days of school after today (but who's counting )!! 

Have a good healthy day!

Jill
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you!! I sometimes pop over to Mickey but I can just about keep up here!!
59 days.....wow...love it!!!_


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

dvccruiser76 said:


> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 9 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 0.66% - ::Snow White::
> #9 - 0.73% - areas2102
> #8 - 0.90% - DisNorth
> #7 - 0.98% - Leitadala
> #6 - 1.00% - belledreamer
> #5 - 1.27% - #1hoosierfan
> #4 - 1.20% - 4holidays
> #3 - 1.41% - D73
> #2 - 1.77% - ougrad86 *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 9 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 1.84% - Rememberthemagic98 *
> 
> 
> 
> Have a healthy day!
> *Congratulations Rememberthemagic98!!! *



AHHHHHH!!!  OMG!!!  I honestly never thought I would see the top 10 this challenge and poof...
HUGE thank you to all of those who have been sooo supportive and for indulging me by answering my coaching questions!! Maybe that is the ticket....everyone needs to coach!!!



dvccruiser76 said:


> *This week's winning team with 21.02% is Team Donald!!*
> 
> *Team Mickey weighed-in losing 17.64% for the week!*
> 
> Additional stats for the week!!!!
> 
> *Rememberthemagic98 won for Team Donald with 1.84% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*
> 
> *Congrats to dumbo_buddy who was Mickey's Team winner with 1.64%!*
> 
> Team Donald lost 25.8 pounds this week
> Team Mickey lost 23.9 pounds this week
> 
> *Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 457.0 pounds and Team Mickey's total weight loss to date is 363.7!!!*
> Both teams together have lost 820.7 pounds!!!! Amazing!
> 
> Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!
> 
> Have an OP week


Shocked again!!! Both teams!!  WAY to GO Donalds!!!  We have lost the most weight and still going!!!  Keep up the amazing work!!



belledreamer said:


> So I had my 'great' moment at the gym today.
> 
> I slipped...on the treadmill.
> 
> And got flung against the wall...
> 
> I'm still not quite sure how it happened.  I thought I'd had stepped on something slick, but there was nothing on the treadmill so I guess I just stepped wrong.  Plus I wasn't wearing the clip for the emergency stop, so I just couldn't regain my footing, fell forward on my knees and ended up hitting the wall...
> 
> Didn't hurt myself too bad though.  Tried to walk it off but after about 10 minutes, I had had enough.  So I'm heading to go ice my knee some more in a minute.  Got a lovely bruise showing up on my knee.  Nice...
> 
> But on the bright side, I made the top 10!


YAY!!! On the Top 10
BOO  on the knee
Ok, I admit it, I fell off the TM too...killed my shin and my pride since I was smack dab in the middle of the gym...ouch!  Keep that ice going!



amykathleen2005 said:


> Congrats Team Donald!!!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Tuesday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme:The Dream
> 
> Finish this sentence. When I reach my weight goal.....


....I will dance in the streets!!  No, really I will 



D73 said:


> Good Morning Donalds
> 
> Yesterday was the first day back to school after a week off and as usual the first day just seems to fly by with complete busy work to catch up. So I never made it on to the DIS.
> 
> Congratulations to all the top losers for this past week. It is great to see thes each Tuesday morning as I start my day. Way to go coach Rememberthemagic98 for leading your week of coaching by example and taking the top spot!!!
> 
> belledreamer....I can sympathise with the treadmill incident. I have been there and done that too. Lesson learned and thankfully has not happened again. I hope the same to you as well as a speedy recovery for your knee.
> 
> Well students are about to arrive so I better go. Will do my best to get back later.
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> Christopher


Thanks Christopher!  Welcome back to school!  This is my last week and then 2 weeks off....working from home is much better than driving here everyday!



donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning everyone.
> 
> Congrats to all the biggest losers this week but especially Rememberthemagic98 for being our biggest loser.
> 
> Costumes and light cues took a long time last night.  But I did get a Buffalo Bill coat done last night.  Tonight we have to work on ballgowns and a couple of other coats that need fringe.  I left at 10:30 and they were still setting lights for act 2.  I hope tonight is better.
> 
> Testing starts today.  I get to hand out caculators and collect them at the end of the session and then I have nothing else to do.  I will grade papers and do some computer work.
> 
> I will see you guys again tomorrow.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


Good luck with testing Dona! Wow!  That was a late night last night. When do you open?



mikamah said:


> Whoo hoo!!  Congratulations everyone!!
> Weigh to go, Coach Karen, you're the biggest loser!!  Awesome!!
> Thanks Kathy!!  Thingsa re going int he right direction!!  I am soooo close to ONEderland....something I have no seen since college!
> 
> 
> of 181, being overweight, no longer obese, I will buy a new pair of cowboy boots.
> What color cowboy boots??? What a great treat!
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning and hello to everyone I've missed.
> 
> We are off today, it's a teacher workshop day, so I took the day off too, and ds is having an eeg, so we only could sleep 4 hours last night, but so far neither of us is too cranky.    We'll be in bed early tonight or maybe this afternoon we can take a nap.  I got more sleep than him because I kept dozing off during the movies we watched last nigth.  I'm heading out for a long walk with the dog now, and after his appt we may go to the batting cages with friends.
> Otherwise, I'll catch up on some laundry, and that's about it.  I still have my scrapbooking stuff out, but haven't done any lately, so maybe I'll do that.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!


Good luck Kathy with the eeg!!  I hope you get some scrapping done today!  That's my plan for spring break....to catch up on my traditional scrapping!  I will get there one day!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I can't thank you all enough for all the support and love...that's the only way I made it to the top spot this week!  I feel like the Little Engine sometimes...I Think I Can, I Think I Can!

Eating was a little off yesterday with some limited choices at lunch but I had a decent spin class last night.  I'm feeling PMS coming on so I may take another spin class tonight to wipe away the icky.  Lunch looks a bit yucky again today so I may just stick with soup and a salad.

Sunny day here and gearing up for 66 degrees on Thursday!!!
Have a wonderful day Donalds!!


----------



## jillbur

dvccruiser76 said:


> *This week's winning team with 21.02% is Team Donald!!*
> 
> *Team Mickey weighed-in losing 17.64% for the week!*
> 
> Additional stats for the week!!!!
> 
> *Rememberthemagic98 won for Team Donald with 1.84% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*
> 
> *Congrats to dumbo_buddy who was Mickey's Team winner with 1.64%!*
> 
> Team Donald lost 25.8 pounds this week
> Team Mickey lost 23.9 pounds this week
> 
> *Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 457.0 pounds and Team Mickey's total weight loss to date is 363.7!!!*
> Both teams together have lost 820.7 pounds!!!! Amazing!
> 
> Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!
> 
> Have an OP week



Way to go Team Donald!! 




amykathleen2005 said:


> Congrats Team Donald!!!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Tuesday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme:The Dream
> 
> Finish this sentence. When I reach my weight goal.....




I'm not sure what I will do, but I know I will be celebrating!!




donac said:


> Testing starts today.  I get to hand out caculators and collect them at the end of the session and then I have nothing else to do.  I will grade papers and do some computer work.
> 
> I will see you guys again tomorrow.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I always get a lot of reading done during testing. It is so boring, but for some reason I feel drained after lol. 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Just a quick pop on while I have a minute. My Vera purse and coin purse came yesterday and are sitting in a brown box on my desk staring at me. DH thinks it's hilarious that I set up this goal. I swear I will see that darn purse this week!!


Jill


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

QOTD.When I reach my goal weight...

I don't think I really have one, soI don't know how to answer it.  I don't think I ever thought I would get this far.  So far from last fall it's 30 lbs.  That's not huge for the amount of time, but for me it is slow and steady.  I worried about regainning after the cruise and trips, the holidays and such but i am still slowly going down.  That is a victory for me. I don't ever want to get back to wehere I started..   


My stomache is acting up again, so back to bread,bananas and rice as well as a steady diet of prevacid and pepcid. Ugh! I syill did 25 min on TM but it feels worse afterwards so I'll be skiping it today.

We decide to tke a last minut quick trip to WDW, for just 2 nights, for my DS's 16th birthday.  He wants to do the ride alond at Richard Petty in one of the exotic cars and they are runing on Thurs, which is his bday so we said, let's go.  He and his dad did the stock cars on his 14th and he loved it!  This also means I can get a quick peak at the F&G at Epcot!  The only other must do is the Fork and screen at the amc at DTD.  We have gone several times and really enjoy it.  The food has been good, the seats are so big and comfy-well worth the few extra $ even if just watching the movie for the comfort.  Ok- I guess there is one other thing-gotta have a dole whip! Maybe run over after the driving?  I will suffer the somache pain for that if need be.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

buzz5985 said:


> I just made an ADR for LeCellier and had to leave a CC number.  If you cancel at least 24 hours in advance - you will not be charged a fee.  But if you don't cancel you will be charged $20.  I cannot begin to tell you how happy I am with this policy.
> Me too at least it should make it easier to get an ADR there
> I didn't realize peope weren't following the rules of FP too.  Was I the only one that returned during the hour designated??  If we couldn't make it - we would give the tickets away to some people near the attraction.
> I always followed the rules as well-probably because I'm made that way
> QOTD - I have been putting off doing my taxes.  Can't wait to see how much I owe.
> 
> Yesterday, I told DH we had no obligations, no family functions, no sporting events.  So he proceeds to think he can sit on the coach and watch TV. No, no, no, no.  There is still laundry to be done, meals to be cooked, bills to be paid.  He says - so why did you tell me we had nothing to do today???
> 
> Saturday, after I visited with my DF - we drove to Northborough MA and went to Wegman's - what a great, great store.  I heard they are trying to get into Burlington - I sure hope so.  What a great selection of  premade items.
> 
> Janis





belledreamer said:


> Cleaning the bathroom...  I absolutely HATE doing it... And my bathroom's not very big, so it really doesn't take long to do.  I just don't like doing it.
> 
> But I did it today!!
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> So I had my 'great' moment at the gym today.
> 
> I slipped...on the treadmill.
> 
> And got flung against the wall...
> 
> I'm still not quite sure how it happened.  I thought I'd had stepped on something slick, but there was nothing on the treadmill so I guess I just stepped wrong.  Plus I wasn't wearing the clip for the emergency stop, so I just couldn't regain my footing, fell forward on my knees and ended up hitting the wall...
> 
> Didn't hurt myself too bad though.  Tried to walk it off but after about 10 minutes, I had had enough.  So I'm heading to go ice my knee some more in a minute.  Got a lovely bruise showing up on my knee.  Nice...
> 
> But on the bright side, I made the top 10!


congrats on making that top 10


amykathleen2005 said:


> Congrats Team Donald!!!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Tuesday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme:The Dream
> 
> Finish this sentence. When I reach my weight goal.....


I am going into town with my £40 and buying those summer t-shirts-in a rainbow of colours


4HOLIDAYS said:


> QOTD.When I reach my goal weight...
> 
> I don't think I really have one, soI don't know how to answer it.  I don't think I ever thought I would get this far.  So far from last fall it's 30 lbs.  That's not huge for the amount of time, but for me it is slow and steady.  I worried about regainning after the cruise and trips, the holidays and such but i am still slowly going down.  That is a victory for me. I don't ever want to get back to wehere I started..
> 
> 
> My stomache is acting up again, so back to bread,bananas and rice as well as a steady diet of prevacid and pepcid. Ugh! I syill did 25 min on TM but it feels worse afterwards so I'll be skiping it today.
> 
> We decide to tke a last minut quick trip to WDW, for just 2 nights, for my DS's 16th birthday.  He wants to do the ride alond at Richard Petty in one of the exotic cars and they are runing on Thurs, which is his bday so we said, let's go.  He and his dad did the stock cars on his 14th and he loved it!  This also means I can get a quick peak at the F&G at Epcot!  The only other must do is the Fork and screen at the amc at DTD.  We have gone several times and really enjoy it.  The food has been good, the seats are so big and comfy-well worth the few extra $ even if just watching the movie for the comfort.  Ok- I guess there is one other thing-gotta have a dole whip! Maybe run over after the driving?  I will suffer the somache pain for that if need be.



Sounds like you have alot of fun things planned


----------



## araes2102

amykathleen2005 said:


> Monday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: The Ugly Stepsister
> 
> We've talked about what you are most proud of doing. So what task have you been putting off doing, hoping it will go away?



Clean out my garage! And closets... and office at work (we are doing a building move next month)... and DD's room... I guess I have A LOT of major cleaning I have been ignoring 



pjlla said:


> IHad a bit of a surprise on FB yesterday.  Got a message that I was tagged in a photo and (well, actually DH saw it first) and found myself tagged in a photo from my high school cheerleading years.  I am NOT friends with any of these girls, but discovered that since I am friends with my old HS boyfriend, he is the one that tagged me.
> 
> I am INTENTIONALLY on FB with only my married name, as I didn't NOT enjoy HS and do not have any HS friends.  I have NOT FB friended anyone from HS (other than this boyfriend who found me).  I don't really care to have anything to do with these folks.  But perhaps I am OVERTHINKING this a bit. My first instinct was to untag myself and kindly ask this man to NOT tag me without letting me know!  But who cares.  It is an old photo, I look fine, I"m not compromised in any way, and these girls don't seem to care that I was tagged.   And it gave me "permission" to FB stalk these girls!  And one of them is a (using the term VERY loosely) "model"...... if the meaning of the word model means to have provocative photos taken of yourself (and occasionally another woman) wearing VERY LITTLE clothing in some questionable positions "modeling."   All I can say is.....



Yep, I am really selective about who FB friend too. Totally do not need everyone prying into my business. Plus, with my job, I really don't want clients knowing anything about me!



dvccruiser76 said:


> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 9!
> This week’s group loss = 25.8 pounds!
> Average percentage of weight lost 0.37 %
> Total group weight loss so far 457.0 pounds!
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 9 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 0.66% - ::Snow White::
> #9 - 0.73% - araes2102
> #8 - 0.90% - DisNorth
> #7 - 0.98% - Leitadala
> #6 - 1.00% - belledreamer
> #5 - 1.27% - #1hoosierfan
> #4 - 1.20% - 4holidays
> #3 - 1.41% - D73
> #2 - 1.77% - ougrad86 *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 9 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 1.84% - Rememberthemagic98 *



Oh, wow! I made the list! That is really motivating since I was away for 3 weeks! 



dvccruiser76 said:


> *This week's winning team with 21.02% is Team Donald!!*
> 
> *Team Mickey weighed-in losing 17.64% for the week!*
> 
> Additional stats for the week!!!!
> 
> *Rememberthemagic98 won for Team Donald with 1.84% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*
> 
> *Congrats to dumbo_buddy who was Mickey's Team winner with 1.64%!*
> 
> Team Donald lost 25.8 pounds this week
> Team Mickey lost 23.9 pounds this week
> 
> *Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 457.0 pounds and Team Mickey's total weight loss to date is 363.7!!!*
> Both teams together have lost 820.7 pounds!!!! Amazing!
> 
> Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!
> 
> Have an OP week



We won!!! Is this the first time we have beat out Team Mickey? Well, we are all winners (losers) really. Way to go DIS BLC members (820 lbs is amazing)!  



belledreamer said:


> So I had my 'great' moment at the gym today.
> 
> I slipped...on the treadmill.
> 
> And got flung against the wall...
> 
> I'm still not quite sure how it happened.  I thought I'd had stepped on something slick, but there was nothing on the treadmill so I guess I just stepped wrong.  Plus I wasn't wearing the clip for the emergency stop, so I just couldn't regain my footing, fell forward on my knees and ended up hitting the wall...
> 
> Didn't hurt myself too bad though.  Tried to walk it off but after about 10 minutes, I had had enough.  So I'm heading to go ice my knee some more in a minute.  Got a lovely bruise showing up on my knee.  Nice...
> 
> But on the bright side, I made the top 10!



OMG that must have sucked... a lot! But you got up and kept going  And big congrats on making the top 10!



amykathleen2005 said:


> Tuesday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme:The Dream
> 
> Finish this sentence. When I reach my weight goal.....



I will have learned to love myself along the way!


----------



## belledreamer

amykathleen2005 said:


> Tuesday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme:The Dream
> 
> Finish this sentence. When I reach my weight goal.....



I'll wear the sexy dress I've always wanted to wear and be the life of the party instead of the wallflower.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hope everyone is doing well!

I have been putting off...cleaning my room. Every 2 months or so I like to sipe down the walls, move everything, reorganize, but I haven't been feeling like it lately. My closet is a mess!

When I reach my goal weight I will....finally feel like an athlete!

---
Just stopping in for a quick moment. Went to a conert with a friend last night and caught a nasty cold. Spent most of today sleeping and watching movies. Feeling a little bit better now, but haven't ate the best things though I'm not really hungry. My entire body is sore so it looks like I'll be taking a break from my exercise for a couple days.

I hate being sick!


----------



## Disneyluvr

Way to Go Team Donald!! We are all doing great!!

I was happy to have a loss for the 2nd week in a row and trying to keep up the routine.

I have a question for all of you.   Lately when I'm sleeping my hands and/or feet go numb, depending on how I'm laying. I tend to sleep with my arm tucked under my pillow under my head so it's usually my hands but if my legs are tucked weird they go numb. I'm afraid I'm gonna break a finger by moving and not feeling it. Has this happened to anyone and is it something I should be worried about?


----------



## trinaweena

I have spent the last two days in bed with the flu.  It was both horrible and exactly what I needed. It's really sad when you are glad you are sick because it means you can rest for a few days.  At first I felt bad that I called out of work for three days but then I realized I had a doctor's note and I was through feeling bad about taking care of myself.

I missed a day of school but it shouldn't be too bad and I was responsible and emailed my professors.  I went to school today, even though i'm not back to 100% but I don't like missing school and I knew I wasn't going to work.

One bad thing is I'm missing out on homework. I have a big assignment due monday, I have to read two books and review them, and i'm only halfway through the first book.  Normally not a big deal but my friends bridal shower is this weekend on saturday, and then sunday we are driving up to the cape for her cake tasting. So that's pretty much my whole weekend. So I need to get these books read by friday or I am screwed. Normally this wouldn't be a problem but i'm finding the books i choose boring, and I was hoping to have them done by now but was too 'passed out' to read the last two days. Oh well. It will get done because it has to get done. No excuses. I'm also pretty sure I have a midterm next week and I know i have a spanish test next thursday, which means i have a lot of homework to get done (all our homework is due the day of the test). 

So i'm falling a little behind but I will find a way to get it all done.

Today I got the three dresses I ordered last week and i was dissapointed I only liked one of them.  I think one of the other two i would like but it was way too big on me and just looked funny. It was a large and it was so surprising to me that it was too big! This is the dress I bought that I am def keeping
http://www.modcloth.com/shop/dresses/hepcat-dress-in-black-licorice
It's a little tight but it doesnt look too tight and it def doesnt make me look big at all. Plus i love the 50's housewife style dresses. (maybe sexist but i would gladly be a 50's housewife. i watch too much madmen). I'm wearing it to the shower so I just need shoes and a sweater to go over it

I've realized work has incredibly been stressing me out lately and I think one of the reasons is that an aspect of my job that I used to love has become incredibly stressful.  I used to be the head dog trainer at my work, when i went part time i went down to training just three days a week and i've decided i want to go down even less days then that. I love training I really do, but i don't like all the extra stress and politics that goes along with it, and right now I don't need that much responsibility at work. Now there's the issue of that's less money and if they will even let me do that but i'm going to sit down with my store manager and explain to him i've been with this company for 3 years and this is really what i want. I'm not saying i don't want to work, but i want to be able to come in and just cashier for 4 hours or whatever. My heart is not in the training like it used to be. I've read the average life span as a pet smart trainer is 3-5 years and i totally see why.  I have to think of the right way to approach this with him and im not going to my assistant manager with this because i feel like she will screw me over. I will approach the store manager first. Everyone knows my inentions when it comes to my job, its a means to an end, so i hope it won't be a big deal. I just don't need the extra stress

And i don't know if it's because i've been sick with other stuff but i haven't had a major stomach ache for a few days now. I'm hoping it stays that way after this sickness goes away. But we'll see. I suddenly decided i needed a flu shot before i got to tennesse because i always get sick on the plane, but i have to get better before i get one. 

So that's what I've been up to, I'm also starting to look at internships in public history for this summer so cross your fingers that i actually find one/get one/and its paid!


----------



## my3princes

Disneyluvr said:


> Way to Go Team Donald!! We are all doing great!!
> 
> I was happy to have a loss for the 2nd week in a row and trying to keep up the routine.
> 
> I have a question for all of you.   Lately when I'm sleeping my hands and/or feet go numb, depending on how I'm laying. I tend to sleep with my arm tucked under my pillow under my head so it's usually my hands but if my legs are tucked weird they go numb. I'm afraid I'm gonna break a finger by moving and not feeling it. Has this happened to anyone and is it something I should be worried about?



That happens to me when I'm sleeping and when I'm awake.  I have poor circulation.  My hands and feet are almost always cold.  I've seen a vascular surgeon and found out that none of the valves in my superficial veins work at all (in my legs) and 3 of the valves in my deep veins in my groan don't function either.  I can have the superficial veins stripped which will help with the discomfort, not sure if I will or not.  I get to wear support hose these days.


----------



## VirataMama4

Disneyluvr said:


> Way to Go Team Donald!! We are all doing great!!
> 
> I was happy to have a loss for the 2nd week in a row and trying to keep up the routine.
> 
> I have a question for all of you.   Lately when I'm sleeping my hands and/or feet go numb, depending on how I'm laying. I tend to sleep with my arm tucked under my pillow under my head so it's usually my hands but if my legs are tucked weird they go numb. I'm afraid I'm gonna break a finger by moving and not feeling it. Has this happened to anyone and is it something I should be worried about?



This has been happening to me for about the last year...  I keep saying I'm going to talk to a DR about it, but I've yet to do it.   I have noticed that it seems to be getting better now that I'm losing weight and seems to be better the more water I drink.  I've fallen off the water wagon the past couple of weeks, so its been happening again.   Now that I've put 2 and 2 together, I'm going to chase after the water wagon and jump back on!


----------



## VirataMama4

QOTD:

When I reach my goal weight, I will feel good about myself and be proud of my accomplishment! 


Time is totally getting away from me lately!  The movers come to pack us up on Friday and load everything on Saturday!   I don't either DH or I really thought about what we're going to do for a week without any furniture or anything, but I guess we'll figure it out.


----------



## Disneyluvr

my3princes said:


> That happens to me when I'm sleeping and when I'm awake.  I have poor circulation.  My hands and feet are almost always cold.  I've seen a vascular surgeon and found out that none of the valves in my superficial veins work at all (in my legs) and 3 of the valves in my deep veins in my groan don't function either.  I can have the superficial veins stripped which will help with the discomfort, not sure if I will or not.  I get to wear support hose these days.



Sorry to hear that! My hands and feet are ok during the day, unless I sit cross-legged too long and they are not really cold. 



VirataMama4 said:


> This has been happening to me for about the last year...  I keep saying I'm going to talk to a DR about it, but I've yet to do it.   I have noticed that it seems to be getting better now that I'm losing weight and seems to be better the more water I drink.  I've fallen off the water wagon the past couple of weeks, so its been happening again.   Now that I've put 2 and 2 together, I'm going to chase after the water wagon and jump back on!



Thanks for tip about the water! I have been hoping once I loose a significant amount of weight it would go away.


----------



## amykathleen2005

Wednesday Question of the Day

Theme: Hump Day

What do you have to look forward to this weekend to get you over the hump?


----------



## D73

amykathleen2005 said:


> Wednesday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: Hump Day
> 
> What do you have to look forward to this weekend to get you over the hump?



I plan to go see the new Disney film John Carter in 3D this weekend. It is not often that Disney films are released here in Switzerland at the smae time as in the USA so this is exciting. 

I am still waiting for Muppets to be released here. I may be able to buy it on iMovie before it is released here though.  There was one time however that we got the advantage. Last year when Winnie the Pooh was released in the UK in April we got it here as well......though I had to see it in French. My friends in the USA had to hait until it was released in the summer.

°°°°°°°°

Happy Hump Day Donalds.

I am having a stagnant week. Still exercising and eating in my calorie range but seeing no movement on the scale....I guess my body is in a consolidation phase.

Hopefully I will see even the littlest loss reflected on Friday morning at weigh in.

Busy day.....gotta jet!

Make it the best day you can!

Christopher


----------



## donac

Good Wednesday morning everyone.   

I just a have a few minutes to chat.  



amykathleen2005 said:


> Wednesday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: Hump Day
> 
> What do you have to look forward to this weekend to get you over the hump?



I can't wait to get some extra sleep this weekend.  Being out to 10:30 is taking its toll on me.  It doesn't help that we are testing and then have all our classes.  It feels like two days in one.  And we get to do it three times this week. 


Sorry no time to chat this morning.  I don't think I will have time to really chat until Saturday morning.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

amykathleen2005 said:


> Wednesday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: Hump Day
> 
> What do you have to look forward to this weekend to get you over the hump?



I'm hoping to get back to swimming this weekend! Things have been a little crazy but hopefully back in order by friday


----------



## VirataMama4

amykathleen2005 said:


> Wednesday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: Hump Day
> 
> What do you have to look forward to this weekend to get you over the hump?



I'm not sure I'm looking forward to anything this weekend.  The movers will be here all day Friday to pack everything up and then they will be loading it all on the truck on Saturday.  So this weekend is going to be pretty hectic and stressful making sure everything gets done correctly and making sure they don't pack the garbage or dog food...  Yes, they packed both last time we PCS'd.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

VirataMama4 said:


> I'm not sure I'm looking forward to anything this weekend.  The movers will be here all day Friday to pack everything up and then they will be loading it all on the truck on Saturday.  So this weekend is going to be pretty hectic and stressful making sure everything gets done correctly and making sure they don't pack the garbage or dog food...  Yes, they packed both last time we PCS'd.



 Good luck with the move (hopefully you'll get to leave the garbage behind).


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

amykathleen2005 said:


> Wednesday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: Hump Day
> 
> What do you have to look forward to this weekend to get you over the hump?


This Saturday is the first day of my 2 week spring break!!  Technically I am working from home (answering emails and making phone calls) but the beauty is that I am NOT driving to the office!!  Also, on Monday I am spending the entire day with my nephew (see my avitar)  He wants to go to Toys R Us (yes, I am a sucker and bought him a gift card) and to the diner for lunch.  I told him if it is nice we can go to the park after lunch or to a movie if it isn't nice (maybe the Lorax)  Either way I get to spend time with my little man!!



D73 said:


> Happy Hump Day Donalds.
> 
> I am having a stagnant week. Still exercising and eating in my calorie range but seeing no movement on the scale....I guess my body is in a consolidation phase.
> 
> Hopefully I will see even the littlest loss reflected on Friday morning at weigh in.
> 
> Busy day.....gotta jet!
> 
> Make it the best day you can!
> 
> Christopher


I'm with you on this one!  After a nice loss last week I am feeling puffy this week and I think I am retaining water.  I'm going to up my water intake today and see what happens...Good Luck unsticking that scale!



VirataMama4 said:


> I'm not sure I'm looking forward to anything this weekend.  The movers will be here all day Friday to pack everything up and then they will be loading it all on the truck on Saturday.  So this weekend is going to be pretty hectic and stressful making sure everything gets done correctly and making sure they don't pack the garbage or dog food...  Yes, they packed both last time we PCS'd.


 The garbage too!!! Oh No!  I bet you had a good laugh when you unpacked that bag!!  Good luck on the move...wishing you a smooth day!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
HELLLLOOOO!  
It's going be one of those days.  As I said above, i am feeling rather puffy today.  I KNOW I am PMSing and probably retaining water but ICK!  I'm going to up the water intake today and hopefully flush some of it out.  I also had Pho last night for dinner (Vietnamese beef broth with rice noodles and thin sliced beef) I'm sure the broth was filled with sodium so that could explain it too.  The mysteries of my body....

Heading to the gym tonight after I skipped last night due to lower back pain...not really pain but soreness.  I needed to rest.  I didn't sleep very well last night for some reason.  Maybe I am just too excited for spring break...lol!

Anyway, Make some great choices today Donalds and hey, I miss hearing from some of you!!  Let us know what you are up to!
~Karen


----------



## pjlla

jillbur said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. I am actually going to print everything out so I can start getting organized. DSs are 8 and 5 so i thought if I did a little each year, I wouldn't get overwhelmed. I am going to look for a class and look here on the dis, also. I'm sure digital would be easier, but I need more info about it. If I do everything on the computer, how do you print it out to make the book? Or, is it all digital (you do not make an actual book but leave it on the computer to enjoy)? It's all so overwhelming lol!
> 
> Most folks do get them printed out. There are a few companies out there that will print a 12 x 12 page.... you can choose to either get loose pages and put them in page protectors in regular scrapbooks, or get a bound book.
> 
> I imagine if you decide to use an 8.5 x 11 format, you could probably get them printed easier and cheaper.... possibly even at home.  Check us out over on the scrapping board and feel free to ask lots of questions.  So many knowledgeable folks there!
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> My schedule's all wacky this week since DH has a conference Wed-Fri. So, I am going to spinning tonight (I usually go on Wed). I am looking forward to it. My kids start swimming lessons tomorrow, so I am hoping to still get to the gym right after work. We'll see how rushed I am, though.
> 
> Not much else going on here. I can't wait for our threads to merge since I don't have the time to keep up with Team Mickey and I'd like to see how people are doing over there. I can't believe it's March already. We have 59 actual days of school after today (but who's counting )!!
> 
> Have a good healthy day!
> 
> Jill



WOW.... just 59 days left?  That's great!  I'm sure our number is more like in the high 70's.  I think that they had just celebrated the 100th day of school before February vacation.  With a 180 day school year, at least we are past the midway point!



ChelleyB said:


> That is kind of disappointing.  It is up to you if you want them to see your profile.  I just wanted to say that it's good to NOT post your maiden name, at any time, b/c so many companies use the "mother's maiden name question" for security purposes.  The less info you put out there, the better.  DH is a Network Security Engineer and quite concerned about the lack of security on FB.  The best thing to do is keep your posts and page private.    End rant on FB security
> 
> THanks for the reminder.  I know Buffy has mentioned "internet security" to me in the past too.  I tend to be overly trusting.
> 
> HOnestly, the reason I didn't post under my maiden name in the first place was that I figured anyone who I WANTED to find me knew my married name and that was good enough for me.



Have fun with the bowling this week!



Leitadala said:


> I was putting off getting blood work done.  I don't like getting stuck with needles, but my doctor seems to think it is good to get it done (since I couldn't answer his question when he asked "when was the last time you got a full blood workup done?")  - but I finally got it done today!  Bye-bye Ugly Stepsister!



Good for you!!!



dvccruiser76 said:


> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 9 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 0.66% - ::Snow White::
> #9 - 0.73% - areas2102
> #8 - 0.90% - DisNorth
> #7 - 0.98% - Leitadala
> #6 - 1.00% - belledreamer
> #5 - 1.27% - #1hoosierfan
> #4 - 1.20% - 4holidays
> #3 - 1.41% - D73
> #2 - 1.77% - ougrad86 *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 9 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 1.84% - Rememberthemagic98 *



WOOHOO!  WTG to our former coach and teammate, RTM98!!!    And so MANY Team Donald's in the top 10 this week!  Way to represent folks!!



dvccruiser76 said:


> *This week's winning team with 21.02% is Team Donald!!*
> 
> Go us!!  Or should I say... "go you"... I didn't contribute anything this week.
> 
> *Rememberthemagic98 won for Team Donald with 1.84% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*
> 
> WONDERFUL!!





belledreamer said:


> Cleaning the bathroom...  I absolutely HATE doing it... And my bathroom's not very big, so it really doesn't take long to do.  I just don't like doing it.
> 
> But I did it today!!
> 
> WTG!!!  And thanks for the reminder.... my bathroom is looking pretty icky. I keep up with the sinks and toilet pretty good, but the shower, tub and floors... not so much.  I should put on some music and work hard and consider it an aerobic workout!
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> So I had my 'great' moment at the gym today.
> 
> I slipped...on the treadmill.
> 
> And got flung against the wall...
> 
> I'm still not quite sure how it happened.  I thought I'd had stepped on something slick, but there was nothing on the treadmill so I guess I just stepped wrong.  Plus I wasn't wearing the clip for the emergency stop, so I just couldn't regain my footing, fell forward on my knees and ended up hitting the wall...
> 
> Didn't hurt myself too bad though.  Tried to walk it off but after about 10 minutes, I had had enough.  So I'm heading to go ice my knee some more in a minute.  Got a lovely bruise showing up on my knee.  Nice...
> 
> But on the bright side, I made the top 10!



Oh no!!  I'm so sorry to hear this. This is a big fear of mine.  The only time I've ever been in danger of this is when I try some of the moves I see them do on BL.... like running backwards or sideways.....WAAAAAAAY harder than it looks!!  

I do frequently stumble on the TREADCLIMBER at the Y if I don't watch my footing pretty carefully.

Glad you were able to pick yourself up and keep moving, even if it was only for 10 minutes.  



amykathleen2005 said:


> Tuesday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme:The Dream
> 
> Finish this sentence. When I reach my weight goal.....



I will be SATISFIED!!!  For most of the first 3 years of this journey, as I approached a "goal weight"  I kept bumping down my goal weight.... 5 more pounds down, 5 more pounds down (original goal was 145... then 140, then 135, then 130, then 128)..  So I never really REACHED my final goal weight of 128.  I hit exactly 129 pounds last May the day I left for Disney.  And a few Mickey bars later and I return home up about 4 pounds and haven't gotten back into the 120's since.  But now I realize that maybe 128 is NOT a maintainable weight for me.... especially since I had to take a few slightly extreme measures to get there (well, extreme to me anyhow).  So after some thinking about it this past year,  I decided to reset my GOAL weight to be a RANGE of 130-133..... but sadly, I am still struggling to even get back THERE!  

So when I do finally get back within my range (hoping to stay at about 131 and give myself some wiggle room), I will be *SATISFIED!!!!*



donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning everyone.
> 
> Congrats to all the biggest losers this week but especially Rememberthemagic98 for being our biggest loser.
> 
> Costumes and light cues took a long time last night.  But I did get a Buffalo Bill coat done last night.  Tonight we have to work on ballgowns and a couple of other coats that need fringe.  I left at 10:30 and they were still setting lights for act 2.  I hope tonight is better.
> 
> Testing starts today.  I get to hand out caculators and collect them at the end of the session and then I have nothing else to do.  I will grade papers and do some computer work.
> 
> I will see you guys again tomorrow.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Have fun with the testing.....  Continued good luck with the costumes!



mikamah said:


> Cleaning out the basement.  I had big plans to do it in the fall, and started so we could make a play area down there, but ran out of time before Christmas, so ended up moving everything around and toward the edges, so we have our play area, but now we still have a double layer of junk around the edges.  This spring we want to have another yard sale, and clean it out for good.
> 
> Too bad we didn't live closer to each other.  We could help each other out.... but I'd have to SWEAR you to secrecy about the condition of my basement!  It is CRAZY BAD right now!!
> 
> 
> of 181, being overweight, no longer obese, I will buy a new pair of cowboy boots.
> 
> GREAT goal!!
> 
> We are off today, it's a teacher workshop day, so I took the day off too, and ds is having an eeg, so we only could sleep 4 hours last night, but so far neither of us is too cranky.    We'll be in bed early tonight or maybe this afternoon we can take a nap.  I got more sleep than him because I kept dozing off during the movies we watched last nigth.  I'm heading out for a long walk with the dog now, and after his appt we may go to the batting cages with friends.
> Otherwise, I'll catch up on some laundry, and that's about it.  I still have my scrapbooking stuff out, but haven't done any lately, so maybe I'll do that.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!



Best of luck at the eeg today.  I'll say a prayer.  Are they looking for anything specific or is this a follow-up from his seizure??

I'm hoping to get to my scrapping table today myself.  But I haven't ordered photos YET (I know I keep talking about it), so I am limited as to what I can scrap right now. 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> AHHHHHH!!!  OMG!!!  I honestly never thought I would see the top 10 this challenge and poof...
> HUGE thank you to all of those who have been sooo supportive and for indulging me by answering my coaching questions!! Maybe that is the ticket....everyone needs to coach!!!
> 
> Shocked again!!! Both teams!!  WAY to GO Donalds!!!  We have lost the most weight and still going!!!  Keep up the amazing work!!
> 
> Congrats to you and to our entire team!!!
> 
> I can't thank you all enough for all the support and love...that's the only way I made it to the top spot this week!  I feel like the Little Engine sometimes...I Think I Can, I Think I Can!
> 
> Eating was a little off yesterday with some limited choices at lunch but I had a decent spin class last night.  I'm feeling PMS coming on so I may take another spin class tonight to wipe away the icky.  Lunch looks a bit yucky again today so I may just stick with soup and a salad.
> 
> Sunny day here and gearing up for 66 degrees on Thursday!!!
> Have a wonderful day Donalds!!



You had a great week and I'm sure you can do it again!!!  (Although maybe not this week with PMS on the doorstep.... )  

Enjoy your 66 degrees!



jillbur said:


> Just a quick pop on while I have a minute. My Vera purse and coin purse came yesterday and are sitting in a brown box on my desk staring at me. DH thinks it's hilarious that I set up this goal. I swear I will see that darn purse this week!!
> Jill



Good for you!!!



4HOLIDAYS said:


> QOTD.When I reach my goal weight...
> 
> I don't think I really have one, soI don't know how to answer it.  I don't think I ever thought I would get this far.  So far from last fall it's 30 lbs.  That's not huge for the amount of time, but for me it is slow and steady.  I worried about regainning after the cruise and trips, the holidays and such but i am still slowly going down.  That is a victory for me. I don't ever want to get back to wehere I started..
> 
> I think a fear of going backwards is kind of healthy..... it keeps us moving in the right direction!
> 
> My stomache is acting up again, so back to bread,bananas and rice as well as a steady diet of prevacid and pepcid. Ugh! I syill did 25 min on TM but it feels worse afterwards so I'll be skiping it today.
> 
> Maybe you could find something else to do that wouldn't upset the stomach.... like punching or arm weights??
> 
> We decide to tke a last minut quick trip to WDW, for just 2 nights, for my DS's 16th birthday.  He wants to do the ride alond at Richard Petty in one of the exotic cars and they are runing on Thurs, which is his bday so we said, let's go.  He and his dad did the stock cars on his 14th and he loved it!  This also means I can get a quick peak at the F&G at Epcot!  The only other must do is the Fork and screen at the amc at DTD.  We have gone several times and really enjoy it.  The food has been good, the seats are so big and comfy-well worth the few extra $ even if just watching the movie for the comfort.  Ok- I guess there is one other thing-gotta have a dole whip! Maybe run over after the driving?  I will suffer the somache pain for that if need be.



Wow.... a last minute trip sounds great!  Enjoy!!



Disneyluvr said:


> Way to Go Team Donald!! We are all doing great!!
> 
> I was happy to have a loss for the 2nd week in a row and trying to keep up the routine.
> 
> I have a question for all of you.   Lately when I'm sleeping my hands and/or feet go numb, depending on how I'm laying. I tend to sleep with my arm tucked under my pillow under my head so it's usually my hands but if my legs are tucked weird they go numb. I'm afraid I'm gonna break a finger by moving and not feeling it. Has this happened to anyone and is it something I should be worried about?



THis has been happening to me for years (I also sleep with my hand/arm under my pillow). I can literally wake up with my arm so numb that I cannot move it.  I have to use my other hand to lift it.  It is like lifting a dead limb.  But honestly, I've never had any residual effects from it and it doesn't scare me.  



trinaweena said:


> I have spent the last two days in bed with the flu.  It was both horrible and exactly what I needed. It's really sad when you are glad you are sick because it means you can rest for a few days.  At first I felt bad that I called out of work for three days but then I realized I had a doctor's note and I was through feeling bad about taking care of myself.
> 
> I missed a day of school but it shouldn't be too bad and I was responsible and emailed my professors.  I went to school today, even though i'm not back to 100% but I don't like missing school and I knew I wasn't going to work.
> 
> One bad thing is I'm missing out on homework. I have a big assignment due monday, I have to read two books and review them, and i'm only halfway through the first book.  Normally not a big deal but my friends bridal shower is this weekend on saturday, and then sunday we are driving up to the cape for her cake tasting. So that's pretty much my whole weekend. So I need to get these books read by friday or I am screwed. Normally this wouldn't be a problem but i'm finding the books i choose boring, and I was hoping to have them done by now but was too 'passed out' to read the last two days. Oh well. It will get done because it has to get done. No excuses. I'm also pretty sure I have a midterm next week and I know i have a spanish test next thursday, which means i have a lot of homework to get done (all our homework is due the day of the test).
> 
> So i'm falling a little behind but I will find a way to get it all done.
> 
> You WILL get it all done.  You have a good attitude and you are responsible.  Enjoy the weekend.
> 
> Today I got the three dresses I ordered last week and i was dissapointed I only liked one of them.  I think one of the other two i would like but it was way too big on me and just looked funny. It was a large and it was so surprising to me that it was too big! This is the dress I bought that I am def keeping
> http://www.modcloth.com/shop/dresses/hepcat-dress-in-black-licorice
> It's a little tight but it doesnt look too tight and it def doesnt make me look big at all. Plus i love the 50's housewife style dresses. (maybe sexist but i would gladly be a 50's housewife. i watch too much madmen). I'm wearing it to the shower so I just need shoes and a sweater to go over it
> 
> So pretty!  It definitely has a 50's vibe!  Very "June Cleaver-esque"!
> 
> I've realized work has incredibly been stressing me out lately and I think one of the reasons is that an aspect of my job that I used to love has become incredibly stressful.  I used to be the head dog trainer at my work, when i went part time i went down to training just three days a week and i've decided i want to go down even less days then that. I love training I really do, but i don't like all the extra stress and politics that goes along with it, and right now I don't need that much responsibility at work. Now there's the issue of that's less money and if they will even let me do that but i'm going to sit down with my store manager and explain to him i've been with this company for 3 years and this is really what i want. I'm not saying i don't want to work, but i want to be able to come in and just cashier for 4 hours or whatever. My heart is not in the training like it used to be. I've read the average life span as a pet smart trainer is 3-5 years and i totally see why.  I have to think of the right way to approach this with him and im not going to my assistant manager with this because i feel like she will screw me over. I will approach the store manager first. Everyone knows my inentions when it comes to my job, its a means to an end, so i hope it won't be a big deal. I just don't need the extra stress
> 
> And i don't know if it's because i've been sick with other stuff but i haven't had a major stomach ache for a few days now. I'm hoping it stays that way after this sickness goes away. But we'll see. I suddenly decided i needed a flu shot before i got to tennesse because i always get sick on the plane, but i have to get better before i get one.
> 
> So that's what I've been up to, I'm also starting to look at internships in public history for this summer so cross your fingers that i actually find one/get one/and its paid!



Sorry about the job stress.  And it is difficult when it isn't your "dream job", but just (as you said) a means to an end.  Who wants stress about that kind of job??  That is one reason I really love my subbing job.  I say yes when I want and no when I don't and at 3pm I don't even have to think about it any more!!  



my3princes said:


> That happens to me when I'm sleeping and when I'm awake.  I have poor circulation.  My hands and feet are almost always cold.  I've seen a vascular surgeon and found out that none of the valves in my superficial veins work at all (in my legs) and 3 of the valves in my deep veins in my groan don't function either.  I can have the superficial veins stripped which will help with the discomfort, not sure if I will or not.  I get to wear support hose these days.



Any word on the job yet??



VirataMama4 said:


> QOTD:
> 
> When I reach my goal weight, I will feel good about myself and be proud of my accomplishment!
> Time is totally getting away from me lately!  The movers come to pack us up on Friday and load everything on Saturday!   I don't either DH or I really thought about what we're going to do for a week without any furniture or anything, but I guess we'll figure it out.



Can you borrow a folding table, a few lawn chairs, and maybe an air mattress from a neighbor?  THat seems like the easiest thing to do for such a short term.  



amykathleen2005 said:


> Wednesday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: Hump Day
> 
> What do you have to look forward to this weekend to get you over the hump?



Well... with DD back home, OF COURSE we have another swim meet this weekend...  But it is a short, afternoon dual meet, so while it will take up the majority of my day Saturday, it doesn't require an overnight, or leaving at the break of dawn, and leaves my Sunday free!  Probably leave the house around 10 am on Saturday and will hopefully be home by 6:30.  

If I can get my butt in gear and order some photos, I can plan a scrapping day for myself here at home on Sunday!!



D73 said:


> I am having a stagnant week. Still exercising and eating in my calorie range but seeing no movement on the scale....I guess my body is in a consolidation phase.
> 
> Hopefully I will see even the littlest loss reflected on Friday morning at weigh in.
> 
> Busy day.....gotta jet!
> 
> Make it the best day you can!
> 
> Christopher



We all have those weeks.  And you've had some GREAT losses lately.... so cut yourself some slack and don't get discouraged.  



donac said:


> I can't wait to get some extra sleep this weekend.  Being out to 10:30 is taking its toll on me.  It doesn't help that we are testing and then have all our classes.  It feels like two days in one.  And we get to do it three times this week.
> 
> Sorry no time to chat this morning.  I don't think I will have time to really chat until Saturday morning.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I am NO GOOD past 9pm most days, so I totally understand!  Have a great busy week and we'll see you Saturday!



VirataMama4 said:


> I'm not sure I'm looking forward to anything this weekend.  The movers will be here all day Friday to pack everything up and then they will be loading it all on the truck on Saturday.  So this weekend is going to be pretty hectic and stressful making sure everything gets done correctly and making sure they don't pack the garbage or dog food...  Yes, they packed both last time we PCS'd.



When my DSIL and her DH moved while in the Air Force, I went to their new house to help them unpack.... and when we got to the kitchen boxes we were unwrapping some carefully wrapped and packed empty mayonnaise jars and Cool Whip containers!!    Honestly, why wouldn't they at least ASK??  



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> This Saturday is the first day of my 2 week spring break!!  Technically I am working from home (answering emails and making phone calls) but the beauty is that I am NOT driving to the office!!  Also, on Monday I am spending the entire day with my nephew (see my avitar)  He wants to go to Toys R Us (yes, I am a sucker and bought him a gift card) and to the diner for lunch.  I told him if it is nice we can go to the park after lunch or to a movie if it isn't nice (maybe the Lorax)  Either way I get to spend time with my little man!!
> 
> Enjoy your time with your nephew. My oldest nephew turns 19 TODAY!!  He was the baby that made me fall in love with babies and made me want my own!  He laughs and tells my kids that HE is the reason that they exist!  Before he was born I was rather indifferent to babies.  I figured that SOMEDAY I would have my own, but I wasn't really in any hurry (even though I was nearly 30!).
> 
> HELLLLOOOO!
> It's going be one of those days.  As I said above, i am feeling rather puffy today.  I KNOW I am PMSing and probably retaining water but ICK!  I'm going to up the water intake today and hopefully flush some of it out.  I also had Pho last night for dinner (Vietnamese beef broth with rice noodles and thin sliced beef) I'm sure the broth was filled with sodium so that could explain it too.  The mysteries of my body....
> 
> Heading to the gym tonight after I skipped last night due to lower back pain...not really pain but soreness.  I needed to rest.  I didn't sleep very well last night for some reason.  Maybe I am just too excited for spring break...lol!
> 
> Anyway, Make some great choices today Donalds and hey, I miss hearing from some of you!!  Let us know what you are up to!
> ~Karen



Enjoy your break!  Even though we just finished our February vacation, I am anxiously awaiting our April vacation!! 

********************

Happy Wednesday friends!  Bright and sunny, but cold here.... in the 20's this morning.  

Sorry I was MIA yesterday.... bible study, grocery shopping, headache, pick up kids, dinner, Relay for Life meeting, pick up kids (again!), home with headache (again).  

Had a GREAT workout Monday, but none yesterday.... busy day + headache= no TM time.  

Today's plan..... make beds, hit TM, order photos for Sunday scrapping, shower, fold a load of laundry, empty dishwasher..... then maybe???  We'll see what pops up!  

DD finally is past her "traveler's tummy" issues, but I guess it really hit some of the kids hard over the weekend.  Glad it didn't hit DD while she was in CR though.  

Hope everyone is doing just fine!  TTYL when I am feeling more chatty.  Right now the guilt of skipping yesterday's workout is hanging over me, so I really need to hit the TM.......................P


----------



## pjlla

Okay..... TM time is done (30 minutes), plus 10 minutes of squats and free weights, 10 minute stretch.  Beds are made, load of laundry in, load waiting to be folded (still).  

Need to send an important email that I've procrastinated about and order those photos!  If I order them now they could be ready to pick up when I take DD to the chiro later today.... plus they are having a sale this week, so off to do that!

TTYL........................P


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

amykathleen2005 said:


> Wednesday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: Hump Day
> 
> What do you have to look forward to this weekend to get you over the hump?



I am off Friday and specifically picked a day that my kids are not off of school.  Usually all my days off revolve around when they are off which dont get me wrong I thoroughly enjoy.  But this mama needs a rest!  So I am taking off and not doing a darn thing. 

We also are having my inlaws over on saturday to play pokeeno and sunday we are going to my cousin's daughters 9th bday at skateaway....I have not rollerskated in like 20 years and my boys have never gone skating yet either.

I also have a 7 mile run to look forward too but the only thing I look forward too with that is finishing.



VirataMama4 said:


> I'm not sure I'm looking forward to anything this weekend.  The movers will be here all day Friday to pack everything up and then they will be loading it all on the truck on Saturday.  So this weekend is going to be pretty hectic and stressful making sure everything gets done correctly and making sure they don't pack the garbage or dog food...  Yes, they packed both last time we PCS'd.



Good luck with the move.  I cant believe they packed your garbage.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I miss hearing from some of you!!  Let us know what you are up to!
> ~Karen



awww did you miss me?????  I feel so loved.  I have missed you guys too.  

Have fun with your nephew this weekend.  Sounds like you have lots of fun in the plans for the weekend.  Enjoy your time off!!!!!!



pjlla said:


> DD finally is past her "traveler's tummy" issues, but I guess it really hit some of the kids hard over the weekend.  Glad it didn't hit DD while she was in CR though.



I was wondering how DD's trip went.  Glad she is over the tummy issues but that was good she didnt have it until she got home.  Poor thing.  Glad she made it home safe.

**********************************************************

Well hello friends!!!!!

I have been MIA alot this past month or so.  Things are just busy at home and I havent had as much time to post during the day as I did before.  I really need to make it a priority.  I have been having lots of computer free nights lately.  The weekends I have barely been home much so I guess that is a good thing but also saddens me because I have not kept up with you all.

Exercise for me is going really well.  I have pretty much been either running or doing zumba 4-5X a week.  I am doing long runs on the weekend.  Last weekend was 6 miles and this weekend will be 7.  I have a St Paddy's Day 5K next sunday the 18th and then a half marathon on 4/29 that I am preparing for.

The sad part is that I am not loosing anything and actually I am 1lb heavier than I was at the end of January.  I am loosing inches but I really need to loose the weight.  It is getting very frustrating.  I know I am getting a bit slacky in the planning out of meals and taking a bite of this or that and not counting so maybe that is it.  I really need to recommit myself to focusing completely on what I am doing again.  The problem is I need to focus on so many other things it is hard to find balance.  I know these are things we all struggle with and I think I just needed to vent about them so thank you all so much for listening.

I promise I will not fall off the wagon and I will try to be more involved on the board too.  I know that always helps.


----------



## jillbur

amykathleen2005 said:


> Wednesday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: Hump Day
> 
> What do you have to look forward to this weekend to get you over the hump?



I am looking forward to reading. I have slacked off a bit and haven't read much lately, but have 3 new books to read so I am excited.




VirataMama4 said:


> I'm not sure I'm looking forward to anything this weekend.  The movers will be here all day Friday to pack everything up and then they will be loading it all on the truck on Saturday.  So this weekend is going to be pretty hectic and stressful making sure everything gets done correctly and making sure they don't pack the garbage or dog food...  Yes, they packed both last time we PCS'd.



That cracks me up. When my sister was moved while her DH was in the Navy, they unpacked and found an ashtay with cigarette butts still in it  She told me she had to stop them from packing the garbage, but didn't see them pack the ashtray. I guess they're told to pack everything and they do! A move is so exciting.




pjlla said:


> WOW.... just 59 days left?  That's great!  I'm sure our number is more like in the high 70's.  I think that they had just celebrated the 100th day of school before February vacation.  With a 180 day school year, at least we are past the midway point!



We have to go 180 days also. We started Aug 25th and end June 1st. We do not get a fall break or spring break. We just get extra days around holidays. 

Thanks for all the scrapbook help. I need to find time to head to the creative forums and lurk lol. I did a little research and saw that places will print books for you when you make digital scrapbooks. So, I just need to find a little more info and decide what I want to do. I am going to ask a friend here at work to bring in a couple of hers just to get some ideas. Thanks again!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Well, DH is off on his conference so it's just me and my boys. It's actually a great day in PA today. Sunny and 64? Yes! I may take the kids and dog for a walk or to ride bikes. I am also hoping to get some extra exercise in today. I am feeling a little bloaty. I am also going to do some reading and job searching. I just need a change. I think I may look up some new recipes and make a menu for a week or two. Wow...I guess I have a lot I want to accomplish. I better start making lists lol. 

Enjoy your day!

Jill


----------



## pjlla

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am off Friday and specifically picked a day that my kids are not off of school.  Usually all my days off revolve around when they are off which dont get me wrong I thoroughly enjoy.  But this mama needs a rest!  So I am taking off and not doing a darn thing.
> 
> Enjoy your "me" time!  You deserve it!
> 
> 
> We also are having my inlaws over on saturday to play pokeeno and sunday we are going to my cousin's daughters 9th bday at skateaway....I have not rollerskated in like 20 years and my boys have never gone skating yet either.
> 
> I haven't played Pokeno in a long time.  Do you play for prizes?
> 
> Enjoy the skating but be careful!
> 
> Well hello friends!!!!!
> 
> I have been MIA alot this past month or so.  Things are just busy at home and I havent had as much time to post during the day as I did before.  I really need to make it a priority.  I have been having lots of computer free nights lately.  The weekends I have barely been home much so I guess that is a good thing but also saddens me because I have not kept up with you all.
> 
> Exercise for me is going really well.  I have pretty much been either running or doing zumba 4-5X a week.  I am doing long runs on the weekend.  Last weekend was 6 miles and this weekend will be 7.  I have a St Paddy's Day 5K next sunday the 18th and then a half marathon on 4/29 that I am preparing for.
> 
> The sad part is that I am not loosing anything and actually I am 1lb heavier than I was at the end of January.  I am loosing inches but I really need to loose the weight.  It is getting very frustrating.  I know I am getting a bit slacky in the planning out of meals and taking a bite of this or that and not counting so maybe that is it.  I really need to recommit myself to focusing completely on what I am doing again.  The problem is I need to focus on so many other things it is hard to find balance.  I know these are things we all struggle with and I think I just needed to vent about them so thank you all so much for listening.
> 
> I promise I will not fall off the wagon and I will try to be more involved on the board too.  I know that always helps.



Sounds like you are really ready to make a recommittment.  I think we all need that at times.  But the exercise sounds terrific!  I always struggle with that and I really admire that you are so dedicated!

*****************

Well friends.... bathroom did not get cleaned, laundry did not get folded.  But I did manage to order 245 pictures!  That should get me moving with the scrapping again!  And I might try to place another order before the sale ends Saturday.  55% off is really good.  (Walgreens if anyone is interested.)

I'm showered and I've had lunch and I'm dressed and ready to head out to pick up the kids, take DD to the chiro and then to swim (picking up the photos somewhere in there).  Hopefully at that point DS and I will head home and fingers crossed that DD's usual carpool ride works out for tonight's ride home.  

Dinner's in the crockpot, so that will be easy.  And it's Survivor night! 

TTYL....................P


----------



## my3princes

amykathleen2005 said:


> Wednesday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: Hump Day
> 
> What do you have to look forward to this weekend to get you over the hump?



I look forward to every weekend.  It means no work and therefore less stress.

Pam, I got an email from usajobs yesterday saying that I was qualified for the job, but not referred.  In that past that has meant that I was blocked by a Veteran.  I haven't heard from the dept other than she's looking into it.  If I am blocked by a Vet then they would have to disqualify the person or persons in order for me to be considered.  It's frustrating as no vets applied the first time.  Right now it's looking like I might be collecting unemployment for the summer and hoping to land something in the late summer or early fall.


----------



## DisNorth

Hello Team Donald! Hope you are having a healthy day. 
I just saw a video I though I would share with you - very interesting.
23 1/2 hours:What is the single best thing we can do for our health?


----------



## pjlla

my3princes said:


> I look forward to every weekend.  It means no work and therefore less stress.
> 
> Pam, I got an email from usajobs yesterday saying that I was qualified for the job, but not referred.  In that past that has meant that I was blocked by a Veteran.  I haven't heard from the dept other than she's looking into it.  If I am blocked by a Vet then they would have to disqualify the person or persons in order for me to be considered.  It's frustrating as no vets applied the first time.  Right now it's looking like I might be collecting unemployment for the summer and hoping to land something in the late summer or early fall.



What a big PITA! So sorry about all this...especially since you had the job in your hands at one point.  Hope something turns up for you........P


----------



## Mary•Poppins

Hi Donalds!  I am back (I think.) The musical program is being "proofed" for the next two days, so I have a little break.  All the typos will be done on Friday .... and it will be turned into the printer on Saturday! 

Dona - I have read a little bit about you doing the costumes for your musical.  Good luck with it all.  Is your musical this weekend?  Ours in not until April 13th, however, the program has to go to the printer a month before to be ready.

Congrats to all you Big Losers this week!  I haven't been that good the last few weeks.  I just keep hovering around the same weight for the last 3 weeks.  I have been so consumed with work (state testing is next week), the musical program and my family ... there has been no time to take care of myself like I was.  But, this is the NO EXCUSE thread ... so back on the wagon starting tomorrow.

I need to get back to writing everything down that crosses my lips along with drinking all my water.




amykathleen2005 said:


> Wednesday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: Hump Day
> 
> What do you have to look forward to this weekend to get you over the hump?



.... turning in that darn musical program.  I feel like a large monkey will be off my back.




donac said:


> Good Wednesday morning everyone.
> 
> I just a have a few minutes to chat.
> 
> 
> I can't wait to get some extra sleep this weekend.  Being out to 10:30 is taking its toll on me.  It doesn't help that we are testing and then have all our classes.  It feels like two days in one.  And we get to do it three times this week.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Getting ready for our state testing next week.  It is so stressful for everyone.  As much as I try to encourage my struggling readers that it is OK and all they need to do is try their best and remember what I have taught them, they always feel defeated after all the testing.  Most of my kiddos will do well, however, I sometimes feel the state tests don't test their reading and math skills, but their endurance.  Sometimes it takes my kids 2 hours to finish the test for one day.  That is WAY too long for a 10 year old.  Okay ... vent over.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Anyway, Make some great choices today Donalds and hey, I miss hearing from some of you!!  Let us know what you are up to!
> ~Karen



 I have missed all of you too.  I know I do better when I am on here and accountable for my actions.  See you tomorrow!


----------



## belledreamer

amykathleen2005 said:


> Wednesday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: Hump Day
> 
> What do you have to look forward to this weekend to get you over the hump?



Looking forward to some extra sleep this weekend after a super-busy week this week.   And maybe a movie night. 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

Had a still slightly sore knee yesterday, but I managed to get 35 minutes in on the treadmill.  My trainer recommended that I start walking on the hill setting some to build up my endurance, so I did 15 minutes on that and then 20 minutes level to work on building up my speed.  He also wanted me to start doing more on the elliptical so I'm working on that as well.  The first time I got on it, I couldn't even get to 3 minutes.  But I made a goal to add another minute to my time every time I go to the gym and now I'm up to 6 minutes.  Doesn't seem like alot, but to me, every minute I add is an achievement. 

Been really working hard on doing weights too and I can really tell a difference.  Yesterday was the first time I could really tell it in my arms that I had worked out and when I got on the gym's scale, it said that I had lost 2 lbs than at my training session the week before!  Maybe the plateau is finally over and I can get back to losing!


----------



## araes2102

Disneyluvr said:


> I have a question for all of you.   Lately when I'm sleeping my hands and/or feet go numb, depending on how I'm laying. I tend to sleep with my arm tucked under my pillow under my head so it's usually my hands but if my legs are tucked weird they go numb. I'm afraid I'm gonna break a finger by moving and not feeling it. Has this happened to anyone and is it something I should be worried about?



This happened to me while I was preggo with DS. They thought it might be preeclampsia, which thankfully it was not. It was caused by swelling so they gave me wrist splints to wear while sleeping to keep from putting pressure on the arteries and veins in my wrists/hands during the night to help prevent swelling. Still happens to me sometimes (11 yrs later). 



amykathleen2005 said:


> Wednesday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: Hump Day
> 
> What do you have to look forward to this weekend to get you over the hump?



Well DBF's bday is Friday so I am making a special meal and giving him the renaissance festival tickets I won. 
I am making this:
http://www.skinnytaste.com/2011/04/chicken-rollatini-with-prosciutto-and.html
Thanks everybody for the skinnytaste recommendation! Great stuff there!

I also already made these (well at least all the parts and will assemble on Fri):
http://www.mybakingaddiction.com/lemon-meringue-cupcakes-recipe/
It is taking all my will power not to eat them!! Well anymore than the one I already assembled and ate  In my defense, I had to test for quality control! Pus I did track it and fit it into my calories for the day.

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

So I worked out while watching the Biggest Loser the other day. Is it weird that I find it super motivating when the trainers are yelling at the contestants? Anyway, I over did it and am SORE now. Especially all the squats I did. Hurts to stand up or sit down. Not the actual sitting, but the act of sitting down. I dread using the restroom now, which sucks since I am drinking all this water and have to go so often...


Anyway, now that hump day is over, have a great OP end of the week!


----------



## amykathleen2005

Thursday Question of the Day

Theme: Inspiration

Do you have a celebrity inspiration for your weight loss (and other goals)? Who and why?


----------



## buzz5985

amykathleen2005 said:


> Congrats Team Donald!!!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Tuesday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme:The Dream
> 
> Finish this sentence. When I reach my weight goal.....



I will have to find a different New Years resolution!!!



Disneyluvr said:


> Way to Go Team Donald!! We are all doing great!!
> 
> I was happy to have a loss for the 2nd week in a row and trying to keep up the routine.
> 
> I have a question for all of you.   Lately when I'm sleeping my hands and/or feet go numb, depending on how I'm laying. I tend to sleep with my arm tucked under my pillow under my head so it's usually my hands but if my legs are tucked weird they go numb. I'm afraid I'm gonna break a finger by moving and not feeling it. Has this happened to anyone and is it something I should be worried about?



I had carpal tunnel syndrome - my hands would go numb when sleeping.  It was an overuse issue - from my job.  Even now I need to take care in keeping my hands and wrist in a neutral position. 



amykathleen2005 said:


> Wednesday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: Hump Day
> 
> What do you have to look forward to this weekend to get you over the hump?



Lacrosse season is starting - so I believe it is the last weekend I will not be standing on a field.  I hope the weather will be nice, we are warming up.  Don't we turn the clocks ahead this weekend too??



my3princes said:


> I look forward to every weekend.  It means no work and therefore less stress.
> 
> Pam, I got an email from usajobs yesterday saying that I was qualified for the job, but not referred.  In that past that has meant that I was blocked by a Veteran.  I haven't heard from the dept other than she's looking into it.  If I am blocked by a Vet then they would have to disqualify the person or persons in order for me to be considered.  It's frustrating as no vets applied the first time.  Right now it's looking like I might be collecting unemployment for the summer and hoping to land something in the late summer or early fall.



Just a thought - but the USPS is looking to get rid of close to half their work force.  Do you live near one of the plants on the list that are closing??  

Keep trying.  You never know what will happen.  



amykathleen2005 said:


> Thursday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: Inspiration
> 
> Do you have a celebrity inspiration for your weight loss (and other goals)? Who and why?



I don't find celebrities inspiring in the least.  Now I do find the BL contestants inspiring.  A woman that weighs 300 pounds and can get up in their underwear, on national TV???  You inspire me!!!!

Janis


----------



## donac

Good Thursday morning everyone. 

Another late night last night.  We have an informal opening tonight in front of senior citizens.

We laughed so hard at the show last night.  Especially the final number.  We are doing Annie Get Your Gun and our Annie is wonderful.  The guy who plays Frank (her love interest ) has a great voice but is a little bit of a sloppy dresser.  During the last number he came out in a cowboy shirt with white pants with no belt loops.  He also had his holster on right at the waistband of the pants.  As the song went on the pants went lower and the holster went higher.  We just started laughing and then we looked and his collar had one side inside his shirt and the other side was sticking up.  We were laughing so hard that one lady had to leave the theater.  The director came over to our side of the theater and he was laughing almost as hard as we were.  He doesn't get to wear the white pants tonight




amykathleen2005 said:


> Thursday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: Inspiration
> 
> Do you have a celebrity inspiration for your weight loss (and other goals)? Who and why?



I agree with buzz5985.  Celebrities have all the money in the world for special meals, trainers etc.  This group inspires me because most of you have done it the hard way.

Off to the last day of testing. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  Today is my Friday   This has been a very long week to say the least.  I'm hoping that the long tedious project that I'm working on will end within a week or tow.  I know that it needs to be done, but it doesn't make it go any faster.  We have a state wide Lacrosse meeting tonight to get games set up and rules etc in place.  It will probably be a late evening, but I'm glad to get it done.

I hope everyone has a fabulous day!!!


----------



## pjlla

Hey friends..... 

Happy National Breakfast Day!!!  (At least that is what Dunkin's says it is!   )

Anyhow, in honor of this wonderful day, I challenge you to be SURE you are eating a HEALTHY breakfast every day for AT LEAST the next 5 days!  If you feel so inclined, please share it with us!!  

I'll be first.....

this morning's breakfast was three cooked egg whites in a small low carb pita along with sauteed onions and peppers (leftovers from last night), baby spinach, and half a wedge of Laughing Cow cheese.  Coffee with skim on the side.... plus three  large strawberries for a treat.  So I've had at least one serving of veggies and half a serving of fruit already!  I had lean protein and healthy complex carbs.  No sugary junk, no questionable ingredients.  

BBL to chat..............P


----------



## pjlla

belledreamer said:


> Had a still slightly sore knee yesterday, but I managed to get 35 minutes in on the treadmill.  My trainer recommended that I start walking on the hill setting some to build up my endurance, so I did 15 minutes on that and then 20 minutes level to work on building up my speed.  He also wanted me to start doing more on the elliptical so I'm working on that as well.  The first time I got on it, I couldn't even get to 3 minutes.  But I made a goal to add another minute to my time every time I go to the gym and now I'm up to 6 minutes.  Doesn't seem like alot, but to me, every minute I add is an achievement.
> 
> 
> Good for you for not taking the knee as an excuse to be a slacker!  I am really proud of you!!  You have some great goals and are doing a good job challenging yourself.
> 
> I do hills about every other day on the TM and it really can be tough.  I get up to a pace that is a brisk walk and then as I do the hill inclines I don't decrease the pace.... and I've been adding hand weights to carry during the hills, but my chiropractor has told me not to for now.  oh well.
> 
> Plus walking/running hills gives you a great butt!!!
> 
> 
> Been really working hard on doing weights too and I can really tell a difference.  Yesterday was the first time I could really tell it in my arms that I had worked out and when I got on the gym's scale, it said that I had lost 2 lbs than at my training session the week before!  Maybe the plateau is finally over and I can get back to losing!



WOOHOO!!



araes2102 said:


> Well DBF's bday is Friday so I am making a special meal and giving him the renaissance festival tickets I won.
> I am making this:
> http://www.skinnytaste.com/2011/04/chicken-rollatini-with-prosciutto-and.html
> Thanks everybody for the skinnytaste recommendation! Great stuff there!
> 
> I also already made these (well at least all the parts and will assemble on Fri):
> http://www.mybakingaddiction.com/lemon-meringue-cupcakes-recipe/
> It is taking all my will power not to eat them!! Well anymore than the one I already assembled and ate  In my defense, I had to test for quality control! Pus I did track it and fit it into my calories for the day.
> 
> What a great gift and great treats you have planned for him.
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> So I worked out while watching the Biggest Loser the other day. Is it weird that I find it super motivating when the trainers are yelling at the contestants? Anyway, I over did it and am SORE now. Especially all the squats I did. Hurts to stand up or sit down. Not the actual sitting, but the act of sitting down. I dread using the restroom now, which sucks since I am drinking all this water and have to go so often...
> 
> 
> Anyway, now that hump day is over, have a great OP end of the week!



I  used to workout during the BL show also, but I am not a night person and I really hate workout at that hour.  But I do watch old episodes on Netflix while on the TM nearly every day!  I LOVE watching them sweat and cry and vomit!  It makes me push myself just a little bit harder.  

Sorry about the sore legs.... they will feel better tomorrow. How about a hot bath for now?



amykathleen2005 said:


> Thursday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: Inspiration
> 
> Do you have a celebrity inspiration for your weight loss (and other goals)? Who and why?



Not a true "Hollywood" type celebrity..... but someone we all know (and maybe love??).... Jillian Michaels.  Not so much because of her personality and such (although I like her, even though many do not).  I want her ARMS!  Have you seen her arms?? They are BEAUTIFUL!!!!  Every time I am struggling to do another bicep curl, I need to picture her beautiful, strong, sculpted arms!!  Yes, I have ARM ENVY!!  (Wouldn't mind having her abs too, but my bikini days are gone so I'd be happy with the arms.)



buzz5985 said:


> I
> Lacrosse season is starting - so I believe it is the last weekend I will not be standing on a field.  I hope the weather will be nice, we are warming up.  Don't we turn the clocks ahead this weekend too??
> 
> Yup.... clocks change!!! WOOHOO!!
> 
> I don't find celebrities inspiring in the least.  Now I do find the BL contestants inspiring.  A woman that weighs 300 pounds and can get up in their underwear, on national TV???  You inspire me!!!!
> Janis



AMEN!!



donac said:


> Good Thursday morning everyone.
> 
> Another late night last night.  We have an informal opening tonight in front of senior citizens.
> 
> We laughed so hard at the show last night.  Especially the final number.  We are doing Annie Get Your Gun and our Annie is wonderful.  The guy who plays Frank (her love interest ) has a great voice but is a little bit of a sloppy dresser.  During the last number he came out in a cowboy shirt with white pants with no belt loops.  He also had his holster on right at the waistband of the pants.  As the song went on the pants went lower and the holster went higher.  We just started laughing and then we looked and his collar had one side inside his shirt and the other side was sticking up.  We were laughing so hard that one lady had to leave the theater.  The director came over to our side of the theater and he was laughing almost as hard as we were.  He doesn't get to wear the white pants tonight
> 
> 
> Sounds amusing!  Thank goodness for dress rehearsal!!
> 
> I agree with buzz5985.  Celebrities have all the money in the world for special meals, trainers etc.  This group inspires me because most of you have done it the hard way.
> 
> Off to the last day of testing.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Enjoy the last day of testing and best of luck with the show!!



my3princes said:


> Good Morning.  Today is my Friday   This has been a very long week to say the least.  I'm hoping that the long tedious project that I'm working on will end within a week or tow.  I know that it needs to be done, but it doesn't make it go any faster.  We have a state wide Lacrosse meeting tonight to get games set up and rules etc in place.  It will probably be a late evening, but I'm glad to get it done.
> 
> I hope everyone has a fabulous day!!!



TGIT for you!!!

***************

Morning friends!  Well..... my early morning was slightly postponed due to a 30 minute conversation with my Mom, so I need to get moving!  

Beds are made, breakfast is eaten, my run clothes are on and Mother Nature is cooperating by giving me a 50 degree day!!  I'm going to go clean toilets and start one load of wash and then head out for an outdoor walk/run.  

My treat for after that will be a full afternoon at my scrapping table!  I picked up the pictures yesterday and am ready to scrap!  I don't need to pick up the kids until 4pm and dinner is easy, so no big distractions this afternoon!  

I'll probably pop on here again at lunch time just to say hi!  TTYL...........P


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

DisNorth said:


> Hello Team Donald! Hope you are having a healthy day.
> I just saw a video I though I would share with you - very interesting.
> 23 1/2 hours:What is the single best thing we can do for our health?



Thanks for this-just goes to show sometimes its the really simple things that make all the difference



amykathleen2005 said:


> Thursday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: Inspiration
> 
> Do you have a celebrity inspiration for your weight loss (and other goals)? Who and why?



Theres a big life-size poster of Twiggy wearing a summer outfit that I am aiming to buy when I get to my goal I find it inspiring that at her age she still looks fab



pjlla said:


> Hey friends.....
> 
> Happy National Breakfast Day!!!  (At least that is what Dunkin's says it is!   )
> 
> Anyhow, in honor of this wonderful day, I challenge you to be SURE you are eating a HEALTHY breakfast every day for AT LEAST the next 5 days!  If you feel so inclined, please share it with us!!
> 
> I'll be first.....
> 
> this morning's breakfast was three cooked egg whites in a small low carb pita along with sauteed onions and peppers (leftovers from last night), baby spinach, and half a wedge of Laughing Cow cheese.  Coffee with skim on the side.... plus three  large strawberries for a treat.  So I've had at least one serving of veggies and half a serving of fruit already!  I had lean protein and healthy complex carbs.  No sugary junk, no questionable ingredients.
> 
> BBL to chat..............P



Funny on the radio here this morning they announced that it was "international womens day" I wonder if special days are different depending on where you are?
For breakfast this morning I had 2 slices of wholemeal uncrustable bread with a banana. It was so tasty and at least it helped my fibre intake


----------



## jillbur

amykathleen2005 said:


> Thursday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: Inspiration
> 
> Do you have a celebrity inspiration for your weight loss (and other goals)? Who and why?



I really don't have a celebrity inspiration. My inspiration is all the girls at my gym (some of them double my age~I'm 35) working out and smiling and laughing. i love it!




pjlla said:


> My treat for after that will be a full afternoon at my scrapping table!  I picked up the pictures yesterday and am ready to scrap!  I don't need to pick up the kids until 4pm and dinner is easy, so no big distractions this afternoon!
> 
> I'll probably pop on here again at lunch time just to say hi!  TTYL...........P



Have fun scrapping! My co-worker brought in 3 books for me to look at during lunch. I can't wait!



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hmmm...it seems like team Donald is slowing down (not our weight loss, but postings). We need to step it up ladies and gentlemen! This is a great place for support and inspiration. So, if you are slacking a bit or just lurking, post some time and let us know how you are doing!!

Today's a busy day for me (but I did that to myself). I pick up my boys at 3, I have library books to return, my mom's coming to stay with them so I can go to the gym at 4:30, and we have swimming lessons at 7. Plus, I have 2 loads of laundry that need done. Oh, and I better make dinner sometime in there lol. So, if I don't get a chance to check back in later, it's because I am sound asleep!

I went to my sister's yesterday and we were discussing the high airfare prices right now. She suggested she, my nephew (14), me and DSs drive to Austin while DH flies. it would save me money and I think it would be fun to drive from PA to TX like when I was a little girl. Now we are looking at where to stop along the way and fun things to do. I enjoy planning vacations (even if they are to WDW). 

Well, that's about it for me right now. Have a healthy day!

Jill


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

mommyof2Pirates said:


> awww did you miss me?????  I feel so loved.  I have missed you guys too.
> 
> L, yes, I missed you!! SO glad you are back on here
> 
> Well hello friends!!!!!
> 
> I have been MIA alot this past month or so.  Things are just busy at home and I havent had as much time to post during the day as I did before.  I really need to make it a priority.  I have been having lots of computer free nights lately.  The weekends I have barely been home much so I guess that is a good thing but also saddens me because I have not kept up with you all.
> 
> Exercise for me is going really well.  I have pretty much been either running or doing zumba 4-5X a week.  I am doing long runs on the weekend.  Last weekend was 6 miles and this weekend will be 7.  I have a St Paddy's Day 5K next sunday the 18th and then a half marathon on 4/29 that I am preparing for.
> 
> The sad part is that I am not loosing anything and actually I am 1lb heavier than I was at the end of January.  I am loosing inches but I really need to loose the weight.  It is getting very frustrating.  I know I am getting a bit slacky in the planning out of meals and taking a bite of this or that and not counting so maybe that is it.  I really need to recommit myself to focusing completely on what I am doing again.  The problem is I need to focus on so many other things it is hard to find balance.  I know these are things we all struggle with and I think I just needed to vent about them so thank you all so much for listening.
> 
> I promise I will not fall off the wagon and I will try to be more involved on the board too.  I know that always helps.


Nice job losing inches!!  The scale should follow shortly 



jillbur said:


> Well, DH is off on his conference so it's just me and my boys. It's actually a great day in PA today. Sunny and 64? Yes! I may take the kids and dog for a walk or to ride bikes. I am also hoping to get some extra exercise in today. I am feeling a little bloaty. I am also going to do some reading and job searching. I just need a change. I think I may look up some new recipes and make a menu for a week or two. Wow...I guess I have a lot I want to accomplish. I better start making lists lol.
> 
> Enjoy your day!
> 
> Jill


YAY for sunny and 64!!!



pjlla said:


> Sounds like you are really ready to make a recommittment.  I think we all need that at times.  But the exercise sounds terrific!  I always struggle with that and I really admire that you are so dedicated!
> 
> *****************
> 
> Well friends.... bathroom did not get cleaned, laundry did not get folded.  But I did manage to order 245 pictures!  That should get me moving with the scrapping again!  And I might try to place another order before the sale ends Saturday.  55% off is really good.  (Walgreens if anyone is interested.)
> 
> I'm showered and I've had lunch and I'm dressed and ready to head out to pick up the kids, take DD to the chiro and then to swim (picking up the photos somewhere in there).  Hopefully at that point DS and I will head home and fingers crossed that DD's usual carpool ride works out for tonight's ride home.
> 
> Dinner's in the crockpot, so that will be easy.  And it's Survivor night!
> 
> TTYL....................P


OOO!  Walgreens may be in order today so I can get those pictures off my camera and into a scrapbook!!



my3princes said:


> I look forward to every weekend.  It means no work and therefore less stress.
> 
> Pam, I got an email from usajobs yesterday saying that I was qualified for the job, but not referred.  In that past that has meant that I was blocked by a Veteran.  I haven't heard from the dept other than she's looking into it.  If I am blocked by a Vet then they would have to disqualify the person or persons in order for me to be considered.  It's frustrating as no vets applied the first time.  Right now it's looking like I might be collecting unemployment for the summer and hoping to land something in the late summer or early fall.


Deb, I can't even imagine how frustrated you are   I hope something turns up soon!!



			
				MaryPoppins;44258085 said:
			
		

> Hi Donalds!  I am back (I think.) The musical program is being "proofed" for the next two days, so I have a little break.  All the typos will be done on Friday .... and it will be turned into the printer on Saturday!
> 
> I have missed all of you too.  I know I do better when I am on here and accountable for my actions.  See you tomorrow!


YAY!!! I love the feeling of accomplishment when a BIG project is done!!

We have missed you too!!



belledreamer said:


> Had a still slightly sore knee yesterday, but I managed to get 35 minutes in on the treadmill.  My trainer recommended that I start walking on the hill setting some to build up my endurance, so I did 15 minutes on that and then 20 minutes level to work on building up my speed.  He also wanted me to start doing more on the elliptical so I'm working on that as well.  The first time I got on it, I couldn't even get to 3 minutes.  But I made a goal to add another minute to my time every time I go to the gym and now I'm up to 6 minutes.  Doesn't seem like alot, but to me, every minute I add is an achievement.
> 
> Been really working hard on doing weights too and I can really tell a difference.  Yesterday was the first time I could really tell it in my arms that I had worked out and when I got on the gym's scale, it said that I had lost 2 lbs than at my training session the week before!  Maybe the plateau is finally over and I can get back to losing!


 You GO Girl!! Great job on the exercise front!  Yes, I am feeling guilty right now since I skipped my workout last night 



araes2102 said:


> Well DBF's bday is Friday so I am making a special meal and giving him the renaissance festival tickets I won.
> I am making this:
> http://www.skinnytaste.com/2011/04/chicken-rollatini-with-prosciutto-and.html
> Thanks everybody for the skinnytaste recommendation! Great stuff there!
> 
> I also already made these (well at least all the parts and will assemble on Fri):
> http://www.mybakingaddiction.com/lemon-meringue-cupcakes-recipe/
> It is taking all my will power not to eat them!! Well anymore than the one I already assembled and ate  In my defense, I had to test for quality control! Pus I did track it and fit it into my calories for the day.
> 
> 
> Anyway, now that hump day is over, have a great OP end of the week!



I'm coming to your house for dinner...lol!!  So glad you found something at skinnytaste!  Enjoy the birthday!!



amykathleen2005 said:


> Thursday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: Inspiration
> 
> Do you have a celebrity inspiration for your weight loss (and other goals)? Who and why?


I absolutely agree with some others.  Celebrities have more time to hire personal trainers and personal chefs and do not deal with laundry, cleaning, and just daily life.  In some ways I really think it is pretty fake that they say they lost all this weight and I can do it too just by getting on (insert weight loss program here).  I really like WW, but for heavens sake get a real spokesperson!!!  Jennifer Hudson looks great, but it is my understanding that she had lots more "help" than just going to WW meetings!!  My inspiration is my WW group leader who is like me and has lost 139 pounds and has kept it off.  He looks great but also gets where I am in my journey.  It goes without saying that all of you inspire me too!!  We ARE doing this together  



buzz5985 said:


> I don't find celebrities inspiring in the least.  Now I do find the BL contestants inspiring.  A woman that weighs 300 pounds and can get up in their underwear, on national TV???  You inspire me!!!!
> 
> Janis


AMEN!!!



donac said:


> Good Thursday morning everyone.
> 
> Another late night last night.  We have an informal opening tonight in front of senior citizens.
> 
> We laughed so hard at the show last night.  Especially the final number.  We are doing Annie Get Your Gun and our Annie is wonderful.  The guy who plays Frank (her love interest ) has a great voice but is a little bit of a sloppy dresser.  During the last number he came out in a cowboy shirt with white pants with no belt loops.  He also had his holster on right at the waistband of the pants.  As the song went on the pants went lower and the holster went higher.  We just started laughing and then we looked and his collar had one side inside his shirt and the other side was sticking up.  We were laughing so hard that one lady had to leave the theater.  The director came over to our side of the theater and he was laughing almost as hard as we were.  He doesn't get to wear the white pants tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with buzz5985.  Celebrities have all the money in the world for special meals, trainers etc.  This group inspires me because most of you have done it the hard way.
> 
> Off to the last day of testing.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


Hang in there Dona!!  Great story too!!



my3princes said:


> Good Morning.  Today is my Friday   This has been a very long week to say the least.  I'm hoping that the long tedious project that I'm working on will end within a week or tow.  I know that it needs to be done, but it doesn't make it go any faster.  We have a state wide Lacrosse meeting tonight to get games set up and rules etc in place.  It will probably be a late evening, but I'm glad to get it done.
> 
> I hope everyone has a fabulous day!!!


Happy "Friday" to you!



pjlla said:


> Hey friends.....
> 
> Happy National Breakfast Day!!!  (At least that is what Dunkin's says it is!   )
> 
> Anyhow, in honor of this wonderful day, I challenge you to be SURE you are eating a HEALTHY breakfast every day for AT LEAST the next 5 days!  If you feel so inclined, please share it with us!!
> 
> I'll be first.....
> 
> this morning's breakfast was three cooked egg whites in a small low carb pita along with sauteed onions and peppers (leftovers from last night), baby spinach, and half a wedge of Laughing Cow cheese.  Coffee with skim on the side.... plus three  large strawberries for a treat.  So I've had at least one serving of veggies and half a serving of fruit already!  I had lean protein and healthy complex carbs.  No sugary junk, no questionable ingredients.
> 
> BBL to chat..............P


We had "faculty breakfast" today....insert du du du music here!  I was very good and had a scoop of scrambled eggs, 2 pieces of bacon and fruit.  The bacon was probably not the smartest move but my PMS is raging!!! It did hit the spot and I didn't have my mid-morning snack and will wait for lunch to eat again....just water in the meantime~!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Thanks for this-just goes to show sometimes its the really simple things that make all the difference
> 
> Theres a big life-size poster of Twiggy wearing a summer outfit that I am aiming to buy when I get to my goal I find it inspiring that at her age she still looks fab
> 
> Funny on the radio here this morning they announced that it was "international womens day" I wonder if special days are different depending on where you are?
> For breakfast this morning I had 2 slices of wholemeal uncrustable bread with a banana. It was so tasty and at least it helped my fibre intake



Yay for Breakfast Day AND Womens day!  Yet, I think everyday should be Womens Day 

~~~~~~~~~~~~
Where did the morning go!!!?
Busy busy and bloated....Grrr!  Drinking more water today to even myself out but it's not working so well.  I really wanted to get to the gym last night but I was so tired and cranky...just wanted to be left alone.  I make pork chops last night with jerk seasoning, a little homemade applesauce, and devoured an entire bag on steamfresh veggies!  Guess I was hungry.  I had to go out and get gas and hair gel so I stopped in Walmart.  Then it happened.  The York Peppermint Patty just jumped into my cart and the next thing I knew was the empty wrapper was in my hand   Yes, I had the points to eat it (4) but not the best choice....although it tasted soooo good!  Dang PMS derailing me again!

Saturday is the St. Pats Day parade locally.  The one good thing about this year is that I can't drink beer and everything at the parties probably have gluten in it!  I may just skip the "kegs and eggs" in the morning, hit the parade, and go home to get some stuff done.  VERY different from the last few years but better for me in the long run!

well, back to work!

Have a wonderful OP day Donalds!


----------



## pjlla

jillbur said:


> IHave fun scrapping! My co-worker brought in 3 books for me to look at during lunch. I can't wait!
> 
> 
> There is a "virtual" scrapbook over on the scrapping board too.... mostly paper pages, but some digital also.  Check it out!  Mostly Disney, but other types of pages there as well.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=957926
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Hmmm...it seems like team Donald is slowing down (not our weight loss, but postings). We need to step it up ladies and gentlemen! This is a great place for support and inspiration. So, if you are slacking a bit or just lurking, post some time and let us know how you are doing!!
> 
> I agree... I think there is definitely some correlation between being "faithful" here and doing well on the scale!!  But I think people get caught up in the time it takes to "read and reply".  BUT DON'T! Most of us don't mind the occasional drive-by posting!  We are just happy to hear from you!  And we understand busy!  Sure, we love it when you keep up, but if you don't/can't for whatever reason, we understand!!  I feel like that last sad scene from the movie Titanic....."come back.... come back" (voice gets more distant and weaker).  BTW, for those Titanic lovers.....it comes out in 3-D later this year!
> 
> 
> Today's a busy day for me (but I did that to myself). I pick up my boys at 3, I have library books to return, my mom's coming to stay with them so I can go to the gym at 4:30, and we have swimming lessons at 7. Plus, I have 2 loads of laundry that need done. Oh, and I better make dinner sometime in there lol. So, if I don't get a chance to check back in later, it's because I am sound asleep!
> 
> Sounds like one of my days!  Enjoy your alone time at the gym!
> 
> I went to my sister's yesterday and we were discussing the high airfare prices right now. She suggested she, my nephew (14), me and DSs drive to Austin while DH flies. it would save me money and I think it would be fun to drive from PA to TX like when I was a little girl. Now we are looking at where to stop along the way and fun things to do. I enjoy planning vacations (even if they are to WDW).
> 
> Well, that's about it for me right now. Have a healthy day!
> 
> Jill



Jealous! I love me a good road trip!!  How long a drive would it be??



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> OOO!  Walgreens may be in order today so I can get those pictures off my camera and into a scrapbook!!
> 
> You should place an order.  The 55% sale is better than most of their sales (brings the 4 x 6 print price to 7.5 cents each).... and it is on all photo orders, even enlargements.  And there is no minimum order.... and you can use the code more than once (btw, the code is ASTEAL).  I am planning to order at least another handful before Saturday, when the sale ends.  It is even better than the prepaid plans on Shutterfly (they still have some of my money) and NO SHIPPING!  That is my biggest frustration with Shutterfly is the crazy shipping prices.
> 
> I absolutely agree with some others.  Celebrities have more time to hire personal trainers and personal chefs and do not deal with laundry, cleaning, and just daily life.  In some ways I really think it is pretty fake that they say they lost all this weight and I can do it too just by getting on (insert weight loss program here).  I really like WW, but for heavens sake get a real spokesperson!!!  Jennifer Hudson looks great, but it is my understanding that she had lots more "help" than just going to WW meetings!!  My inspiration is my WW group leader who is like me and has lost 139 pounds and has kept it off.  He looks great but also gets where I am in my journey.  It goes without saying that all of you inspire me too!!  We ARE doing this together
> 
> SO TRUE!!
> 
> We had "faculty breakfast" today....insert du du du music here!  I was very good and had a scoop of scrambled eggs, 2 pieces of bacon and fruit.  The bacon was probably not the smartest move but my PMS is raging!!! It did hit the spot and I didn't have my mid-morning snack and will wait for lunch to eat again....just water in the meantime~!
> 
> As long as you account for it, no problem.... except maybe the extra salt.
> 
> Yay for Breakfast Day AND Womens day!  Yet, I think everyday should be Womens Day
> 
> I had heard about the "women's day" too.  I believe that Google is promoting it.  But what to say about women's day.... it's like Mother's day.... sure, there is probably a card for it.... but is anyone REALLY going to get a special day?  No laundry, no dishes??    Not gonna happen around here!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Where did the morning go!!!?
> Busy busy and bloated....Grrr!  Drinking more water today to even myself out but it's not working so well.  I really wanted to get to the gym last night but I was so tired and cranky...just wanted to be left alone.  I make pork chops last night with jerk seasoning, a little homemade applesauce, and devoured an entire bag on steamfresh veggies!  Guess I was hungry.  I had to go out and get gas and hair gel so I stopped in Walmart.  Then it happened.  The York Peppermint Patty just jumped into my cart and the next thing I knew was the empty wrapper was in my hand   Yes, I had the points to eat it (4) but not the best choice....although it tasted soooo good!  Dang PMS derailing me again!
> 
> Again, as long as you are accounting for it, NBD.... plus Peppermint Patties are low fat!!
> 
> Saturday is the St. Pats Day parade locally.  The one good thing about this year is that I can't drink beer and everything at the parties probably have gluten in it!  I may just skip the "kegs and eggs" in the morning, hit the parade, and go home to get some stuff done.  VERY different from the last few years but better for me in the long run!
> 
> well, back to work!
> 
> Have a wonderful OP day Donalds!



Kegs and eggs?  Is that breakfast with beer?  Ewwww.... sounds a bit nasty to me.... even though I love both items.

******************

Well.... run done (and it was a pretty good one, despite the strong winds ), two loads of laundry on the clothesline (first time since late fall), three toilets cleaned, and I'm busy sorting photos and creating sketches for layouts!  Great day here! And the beautiful sunshine and near 60 degree temps aren't hurting!

I do have to cut my afternoon a bit short, as DD's after-school study session was cancelled, so I need to pick her up at 3pm, take her to the library for some research, then pop into the middle school to pick up DS at 4pm.  THere goes my extra hour today.   oh well.

Off to eat the rest of my lunch and SCRAP!!

TTYL..........................P


----------



## Heather.Mohler

Hello everyone!  I have joined the challenge and am ready to get this going.  I joined the last challenge and ended up quitting pretty quickly, but not this time!  I'm bigger than I've ever been (thankfully only by 2 pounds, but still...) and I don't ever want to see that number again.  I'm a member of Weight Watchers, so I'm getting support from every which way.  I'm looking forward to this journey!

Heather


----------



## ::Snow_White::

amykathleen2005 said:


> Wednesday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: Hump Day
> 
> What do you have to look forward to this weekend to get you over the hump?



Just peace and quiet.



amykathleen2005 said:


> Thursday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: Inspiration
> 
> Do you have a celebrity inspiration for your weight loss (and other goals)? Who and why?



Not really inspiration for weight loss but I adore Emma Watson. She is so adorable and has an amazing sense of style. Don't know anything about her workout routine but she inspires me to work out so I can finally buy all of these cute clothes and look good while wearing them!

---
Well, slept all day Tuesday, half of Wednesday and then spent most of my time catching up on work. I'm already finished with one of my classes this semester and will be finishing another one next week! 

Haven't worked out since Sunday so I'm very scared to step on the scale tomorrow, but in a way I'm glad I've been able to rest. Just got $150 in sports authority giftcards in the mail so it's time to go search for some new equipment. I've had my eye on an elliptical. 

I see someone posted a modcloth dress a few pages back. I've actually decided to buy this one-piece swimsuit a few weeks before our trip comes around, hopefully it'll look great. I'm a modest kind of girl so I think this is absolutely adorable! http://www.modcloth.com/shop/onepiece-swimwear/beach-blanket-bingo-one-piece-in-black

Hope you all have been having a great week!


----------



## D73

donac said:


> I can't wait to get some extra sleep this weekend.  Being out to 10:30 is taking its toll on me.  It doesn't help that we are testing and then have all our classes.  It feels like two days in one.  And we get to do it three times this week.



THat's something I look forward to on the weekends as well. Especially after the business of show preparations. Enjoy!




luvpoohandcompany said:


> I'm hoping to get back to swimming this weekend! Things have been a little crazy but hopefully back in order by friday



There is a pool at my gym.....but I have not gotten myself into it.....I really should. Maybe Iw ill try one of these Aqua aerobics classes....or Aqua Biking.



VirataMama4 said:


> I'm not sure I'm looking forward to anything this weekend.  The movers will be here all day Friday to pack everything up and then they will be loading it all on the truck on Saturday.  So this weekend is going to be pretty hectic and stressful making sure everything gets done correctly and making sure they don't pack the garbage or dog food...  Yes, they packed both last time we PCS'd.




Oh I have moved more times that I can really bare to think about and I understand how stressful it can be. Get your eating plan in place now so that you at least have a strong pillar to base your weekend around. And enjoy the process. It is important to have a solid and well done good-bye in order for you to be ready to start a new hello when you arrive in your new place.




RemembertheMagic98 said:


> This Saturday is the first day of my 2 week spring break!!  Technically I am working from home (answering emails and making phone calls) but the beauty is that I am NOT driving to the office!!  Also, on Monday I am spending the entire day with my nephew (see my avitar)  He wants to go to Toys R Us (yes, I am a sucker and bought him a gift card) and to the diner for lunch.  I told him if it is nice we can go to the park after lunch or to a movie if it isn't nice (maybe the Lorax)  Either way I get to spend time with my little man!!



Sounds like you have a great 2 weeks ahead of you. Some things to look forward to as well as some time to enjoy finding things to do that you have wanted to do for a while and just haven't.  Enjoy!



pjlla said:


> I will be SATISFIED!!!



Well stated and something I will be sure to remember when I get there as well. I remember the last time I lost all the weight I just did not get my head in the right space and thought I was still fat though behind my back (I found out later) people were talking about how sick I looked.  Knowing the right place for your body and being satisfied with that is something that I have come to realize is important for me this time around.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am off Friday and specifically picked a day that my kids are not off of school.  Usually all my days off revolve around when they are off which dont get me wrong I thoroughly enjoy.  But this mama needs a rest!  So I am taking off and not doing a darn thing.
> **********************************************************
> 
> Well hello friends!!!!!
> 
> I have been MIA alot this past month or so.  Things are just busy at home and I havent had as much time to post during the day as I did before.  I really need to make it a priority.  I have been having lots of computer free nights lately.  The weekends I have barely been home much so I guess that is a good thing but also saddens me because I have not kept up with you all.
> 
> Exercise for me is going really well.  I have pretty much been either running or doing zumba 4-5X a week.  I am doing long runs on the weekend.  Last weekend was 6 miles and this weekend will be 7.  I have a St Paddy's Day 5K next sunday the 18th and then a half marathon on 4/29 that I am preparing for.
> 
> The sad part is that I am not loosing anything and actually I am 1lb heavier than I was at the end of January.  I am loosing inches but I really need to loose the weight.  It is getting very frustrating.  I know I am getting a bit slacky in the planning out of meals and taking a bite of this or that and not counting so maybe that is it.  I really need to recommit myself to focusing completely on what I am doing again.  The problem is I need to focus on so many other things it is hard to find balance.  I know these are things we all struggle with and I think I just needed to vent about them so thank you all so much for listening.
> 
> I promise I will not fall off the wagon and I will try to be more involved on the board too.  I know that always helps.



Welcome back.......you are not the only one of us here to have fallen off the wagon and pulled yourself back on again. That is the nice thing about this group, there is always a hand waiting to pull you aboard and slide over to make room for you again. Sounds like you have got some great experiences and practices in place while you were away though. I look forward to hearing of your success now that you are putting all together again. 



pjlla said:


> And it's Survivor night!



OMG....I just watched it......WHAT A CRAZY EPISODE!



my3princes said:


> I look forward to every weekend.  It means no work and therefore less stress.
> 
> Pam, I got an email from usajobs yesterday saying that I was qualified for the job, but not referred.  In that past that has meant that I was blocked by a Veteran.  I haven't heard from the dept other than she's looking into it.  If I am blocked by a Vet then they would have to disqualify the person or persons in order for me to be considered.  It's frustrating as no vets applied the first time.  Right now it's looking like I might be collecting unemployment for the summer and hoping to land something in the late summer or early fall.



Sorry to hear of your continued job struggles....One of these days you will open the paper and the job for you will just jump right out at you. We are here to support you until it does.



			
				MaryPoppins;44258085 said:
			
		

> Hi Donalds!  I am back (I think.) The musical program is being "proofed" for the next two days, so I have a little break.  All the typos will be done on Friday .... and it will be turned into the printer on Saturday!



Believe me when I say I understand the stress of the program for a show too. For the last 4 years I have moved my students and some local theater performances to an electronic program.  I do a PowerPoint and include pictures, biographies, plot and scene synopsis, even advertisements. Then it scrolls on the screen that is lowered in front of the curtain as well as shown in the lobby on multiple Macs before the show and again in the lobby during intermission.  Then it is placed on the website for people to print out a copy if they want it for sentimental purposes.

It cuts down on wasted paper. (I was tired of throwing away more copies that were left behind than were actually taken). And it means I can make edits right up until show time....and believe me there have been last minute changes necessary on more than one occasion.  Something to consider for the future.



belledreamer said:


> Looking forward to some extra sleep this weekend after a super-busy week this week.   And maybe a movie night.
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> Had a still slightly sore knee yesterday, but I managed to get 35 minutes in on the treadmill.  My trainer recommended that I start walking on the hill setting some to build up my endurance, so I did 15 minutes on that and then 20 minutes level to work on building up my speed.  He also wanted me to start doing more on the elliptical so I'm working on that as well.  The first time I got on it, I couldn't even get to 3 minutes.  But I made a goal to add another minute to my time every time I go to the gym and now I'm up to 6 minutes.  Doesn't seem like alot, but to me, every minute I add is an achievement.
> 
> Been really working hard on doing weights too and I can really tell a difference.  Yesterday was the first time I could really tell it in my arms that I had worked out and when I got on the gym's scale, it said that I had lost 2 lbs than at my training session the week before!  Maybe the plateau is finally over and I can get back to losing!




Congrats on the way you are improving!!

I need to incorporate weights into my routine as well. I think that I am getting a little complacent in my elliptical training and need to change it up ....not to mention start to firm things up too.



amykathleen2005 said:


> Thursday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: Inspiration
> 
> Do you have a celebrity inspiration for your weight loss (and other goals)? Who and why?




No current Celebrity.......I just keep remembering....."If you can dream it, you can do it!"   THANKS WALT!!




donac said:


> Good Thursday morning everyone.
> 
> Another late night last night.  We have an informal opening tonight in front of senior citizens.
> 
> We laughed so hard at the show last night.  Especially the final number.  We are doing Annie Get Your Gun and our Annie is wonderful.  The guy who plays Frank (her love interest ) has a great voice but is a little bit of a sloppy dresser.  During the last number he came out in a cowboy shirt with white pants with no belt loops.  He also had his holster on right at the waistband of the pants.  As the song went on the pants went lower and the holster went higher.  We just started laughing and then we looked and his collar had one side inside his shirt and the other side was sticking up.  We were laughing so hard that one lady had to leave the theater.  The director came over to our side of the theater and he was laughing almost as hard as we were.  He doesn't get to wear the white pants tonight



Those type of memories from shows will often stick far longer than the actual show itself. PRICELESS! Just be careful because now you will be in a near giggle fit before he even walks out each night just remembering.



my3princes said:


> Good Morning.  Today is my Friday   This has been a very long week to say the least.  I'm hoping that the long tedious project that I'm working on will end within a week or tow.  I know that it needs to be done, but it doesn't make it go any faster.  We have a state wide Lacrosse meeting tonight to get games set up and rules etc in place.  It will probably be a late evening, but I'm glad to get it done.
> 
> I hope everyone has a fabulous day!!!



Enjoy the weekend.  I only have a half day Friday tomorrow because I have to rush home to meet the stove repairman just after lunch. They don't work weekends or evenings in Switzerland so I have to get out of work early. Luckily, my planning periods fall on Friday afternoon, so I don'r get docked any pay.



pjlla said:


> Hey friends.....
> 
> Happy National Breakfast Day!!!  (At least that is what Dunkin's says it is!   )
> 
> Anyhow, in honor of this wonderful day, I challenge you to be SURE you are eating a HEALTHY breakfast every day for AT LEAST the next 5 days!  If you feel so inclined, please share it with us!!



I have not missed a breakfast since I started this journey in January. This is something I had not thought about but am now really proud of myself for achieving. Nearly the same every morning. Usually it is a liter of water and two or 3 eggs mixed with non-fat yogurt and then scrambled. Plus a multi-vitamin.  Maybe not the best breakfast but better than what I used to have...if anything.




jillbur said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Hmmm...it seems like team Donald is slowing down (not our weight loss, but postings). We need to step it up ladies and gentlemen! This is a great place for support and inspiration. So, if you are slacking a bit or just lurking, post some time and let us know how you are doing!!



I admit that I have been guilty of lurking more than I have been posting.  But as you can see....I am making an effort to change that. I hope that we get a few more who do the same.




Heather.Mohler said:


> Hello everyone!  I have joined the challenge and am ready to get this going.  I joined the last challenge and ended up quitting pretty quickly, but not this time!  I'm bigger than I've ever been (thankfully only by 2 pounds, but still...) and I don't ever want to see that number again.  I'm a member of Weight Watchers, so I'm getting support from every which way.  I'm looking forward to this journey!
> 
> Heather



  Heather   You have found a very supportive group here. Welcome to Team Donald!!!!  Looking forward to getting to know you here.

°°°°°°°°
Hi all

So I am not confident at all about tomorrow's weigh in.  I had a really good week last week and this week has been rough. But I have pushed through. Fingers crossed I can maintain for tomorrow...but I expect it will be a slight gain.

Enjoy the rest of your Thursday. And best wishes on the scale tomorrow.

Christopher


----------



## buzz5985

Heather.Mohler said:


> Hello everyone!  I have joined the challenge and am ready to get this going.  I joined the last challenge and ended up quitting pretty quickly, but not this time!  I'm bigger than I've ever been (thankfully only by 2 pounds, but still...) and I don't ever want to see that number again.  I'm a member of Weight Watchers, so I'm getting support from every which way.  I'm looking forward to this journey!
> 
> Heather




Welcome!!!!


----------



## buzz5985

Last call for WIN! numbers. 

 I will be posting results Sunday night.

Janis


----------



## ChelleyB

belledreamer said:


> Looking forward to some extra sleep this weekend after a super-busy week this week.   And maybe a movie night.
> 
> That sounds wonderful!  I think we might do the same thing
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> Had a still slightly sore knee yesterday, but I managed to get 35 minutes in on the treadmill.  My trainer recommended that I start walking on the hill setting some to build up my endurance, so I did 15 minutes on that and then 20 minutes level to work on building up my speed.  He also wanted me to start doing more on the elliptical so I'm working on that as well.  The first time I got on it, I couldn't even get to 3 minutes.  But I made a goal to add another minute to my time every time I go to the gym and now I'm up to 6 minutes.  Doesn't seem like alot, but to me, every minute I add is an achievement.
> Been really working hard on doing weights too and I can really tell a difference.  Yesterday was the first time I could really tell it in my arms that I had worked out and when I got on the gym's scale, it said that I had lost 2 lbs than at my training session the week before!  Maybe the plateau is finally over and I can get back to losing!



Keep up the great, work!



amykathleen2005 said:


> Thursday Question of the Day
> 
> Theme: Inspiration
> 
> Do you have a celebrity inspiration for your weight loss (and other goals)? Who and why?



I don't have a celebrity inspiration for my weight loss goal, but I do aspire to cook like Tyler Florence!   DH and I, along with DD6 enjoy almost every recipe by him.  So, I hope to keep working on my culinary skills and soon cook like Tyler 



buzz5985 said:


> Lacrosse season is starting - so I believe it is the last weekend I will not be standing on a field.  I hope the weather will be nice, we are warming up.  Don't we turn the clocks ahead this weekend too??
> 
> We do   I love to fall back and very much dislike springing forward!  Extra hour of sleep = awesome  Losing an hour of sleep =
> 
> I don't find celebrities inspiring in the least.  Now I do find the BL contestants inspiring.  A woman that weighs 300 pounds and can get up in their underwear, on national TV???  You inspire me!!!!
> 
> Janis







donac said:


> Good Thursday morning everyone.
> 
> Another late night last night.  We have an informal opening tonight in front of senior citizens.
> 
> We laughed so hard at the show last night.  Especially the final number.  We are doing Annie Get Your Gun and our Annie is wonderful.  The guy who plays Frank (her love interest ) has a great voice but is a little bit of a sloppy dresser.  During the last number he came out in a cowboy shirt with white pants with no belt loops.  He also had his holster on right at the waistband of the pants.  As the song went on the pants went lower and the holster went higher.  We just started laughing and then we looked and his collar had one side inside his shirt and the other side was sticking up.  We were laughing so hard that one lady had to leave the theater.  The director came over to our side of the theater and he was laughing almost as hard as we were.  He doesn't get to wear the white pants tonight
> 
> That sounds soooooooo funny!!  I would have laughed, too
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with buzz5985.  Celebrities have all the money in the world for special meals, trainers etc.  This group inspires me because most of you have done it the hard way.
> 
> Off to the last day of testing.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I agree with both of you, too.
Hope testing went well 




my3princes said:


> Good Morning.  Today is my Friday   This has been a very long week to say the least.  I'm hoping that the long tedious project that I'm working on will end within a week or tow.  I know that it needs to be done, but it doesn't make it go any faster.  We have a state wide Lacrosse meeting tonight to get games set up and rules etc in place.  It will probably be a late evening, but I'm glad to get it done.
> 
> I hope everyone has a fabulous day!!!



Happy "Friday"!!  Hope your project goes smoothly. 



pjlla said:


> Hey friends.....
> 
> Happy National Breakfast Day!!!  (At least that is what Dunkin's says it is!
> Anyhow, in honor of this wonderful day, I challenge you to be SURE you are eating a HEALTHY breakfast every day for AT LEAST the next 5 days!  If you feel so inclined, please share it with us!!
> 
> I'll be first.....
> 
> this morning's breakfast was three cooked egg whites in a small low carb pita along with sauteed onions and peppers (leftovers from last night), baby spinach, and half a wedge of Laughing Cow cheese.  Coffee with skim on the side.... plus three  large strawberries for a treat.  So I've had at least one serving of veggies and half a serving of fruit already!  I had lean protein and healthy complex carbs.  No sugary junk, no questionable ingredients.
> 
> BBL to chat..............P



That sounds great and puts my bowl of cheerios to shame 



pjlla said:


> WOOHOO!!
> 
> Not a true "Hollywood" type celebrity..... but someone we all know (and maybe love??).... Jillian Michaels.  Not so much because of her personality and such (although I like her, even though many do not).  I want her ARMS!  Have you seen her arms?? They are BEAUTIFUL!!!!  Every time I am struggling to do another bicep curl, I need to picture her beautiful, strong, sculpted arms!!  Yes, I have ARM ENVY!!  (Wouldn't mind having her abs too, but my bikini days are gone so I'd be happy with the arms.)
> 
> I like Jillian, too - I use to do her 30 day shred.  She has great arms - it was inspiring looking at her arms and legs and thinking, "keep doing it and you'll look like her"  I can't do the jumping jacks and other exercises like that b/c it's too much impact on my back, but I would highly recommend the workout
> ***************
> 
> Morning friends!  Well..... my early morning was slightly postponed due to a 30 minute conversation with my Mom, so I need to get moving!
> 
> Beds are made, breakfast is eaten, my run clothes are on and Mother Nature is cooperating by giving me a 50 degree day!!  I'm going to go clean toilets and start one load of wash and then head out for an outdoor walk/run.
> 
> My treat for after that will be a full afternoon at my scrapping table!  I picked up the pictures yesterday and am ready to scrap!  I don't need to pick up the kids until 4pm and dinner is easy, so no big distractions this afternoon!
> 
> I'll probably pop on here again at lunch time just to say hi!  TTYL...........P



Scrapping - yay!  Hope you had a very productive and enjoyable afternoon 



jillbur said:


> I really don't have a celebrity inspiration. My inspiration is all the girls at my gym (some of them double my age~I'm 35) working out and smiling and laughing. i love it!
> 
> That's a great inspiration!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Hmmm...it seems like team Donald is slowing down (not our weight loss, but postings). We need to step it up ladies and gentlemen! This is a great place for support and inspiration. So, if you are slacking a bit or just lurking, post some time and let us know how you are doing!!
> 
> Today's a busy day for me (but I did that to myself). I pick up my boys at 3, I have library books to return, my mom's coming to stay with them so I can go to the gym at 4:30, and we have swimming lessons at 7. Plus, I have 2 loads of laundry that need done. Oh, and I better make dinner sometime in there lol. So, if I don't get a chance to check back in later, it's because I am sound asleep!
> 
> I went to my sister's yesterday and we were discussing the high airfare prices right now. She suggested she, my nephew (14), me and DSs drive to Austin while DH flies. it would save me money and I think it would be fun to drive from PA to TX like when I was a little girl. Now we are looking at where to stop along the way and fun things to do. I enjoy planning vacations (even if they are to WDW).
> 
> Well, that's about it for me right now. Have a healthy day!
> 
> Jill



Wow!!  What a busy day!  I got tired just reading about it  



Heather.Mohler said:


> Hello everyone!  I have joined the challenge and am ready to get this going.  I joined the last challenge and ended up quitting pretty quickly, but not this time!  I'm bigger than I've ever been (thankfully only by 2 pounds, but still...) and I don't ever want to see that number again.  I'm a member of Weight Watchers, so I'm getting support from every which way.  I'm looking forward to this journey!
> 
> Heather



Welcome, Heather!  You'll love Team Donald - everyone here is so nice and supportive.  I've been a member for a month and it's really great 



::Snow_White:: said:


> Not really inspiration for weight loss but I adore Emma Watson. She is so adorable and has an amazing sense of style. Don't know anything about her workout routine but she inspires me to work out so I can finally buy all of these cute clothes and look good while wearing them!
> 
> I like her, too.
> I'm also looking forward to buying cute clothes, be able to fit them properly and look good in them, too!
> ---
> Well, slept all day Tuesday, half of Wednesday and then spent most of my time catching up on work. I'm already finished with one of my classes this semester and will be finishing another one next week!
> 
> Haven't worked out since Sunday so I'm very scared to step on the scale tomorrow, but in a way I'm glad I've been able to rest. Just got $150 in sports authority giftcards in the mail so it's time to go search for some new equipment. I've had my eye on an elliptical.
> 
> I see someone posted a modcloth dress a few pages back. I've actually decided to buy this one-piece swimsuit a few weeks before our trip comes around, hopefully it'll look great. I'm a modest kind of girl so I think this is absolutely adorable! http://www.modcloth.com/shop/onepiece-swimwear/beach-blanket-bingo-one-piece-in-black
> 
> Hope you all have been having a great week!



I like that swimsuit a lot - very stylish!  And that website is great.  I hope to get one of the 50's style dresses when I reach my goal.



D73 said:


> No current Celebrity.......I just keep remembering....."If you can dream it, you can do it!"   THANKS WALT!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I admit that I have been guilty of lurking more than I have been posting.  But as you can see....I am making an effort to change that. I hope that we get a few more who do the same.
> 
> Me too - I'm sorry, guys.  I'll try to pop on more often
> 
> °°°°°°°°
> Hi all
> 
> So I am not confident at all about tomorrow's weigh in.  I had a really good week last week and this week has been rough. But I have pushed through. Fingers crossed I can maintain for tomorrow...but I expect it will be a slight gain.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your Thursday. And best wishes on the scale tomorrow.
> 
> Christopher



 for maintain or better! 

********************
Evening everybody!  I've been researching healthy foods/diets and came across a recipe for Kale Chips - they're delicious!!  They taste very similar to potato chips but waaaaay less calories and much better for you.    DD6 tried them and said, "Daddy!  You have to try these broccoli leaf things - they taste just like chips!" 
Tomorrow, I am chaperoning DD's field trip to the bowling alley.  Should be lots of fun!  There are only 12 kindergarten students, but they are very energetic.  Hopefully no drops a ball on their toe


----------



## ChelleyB

D73 said:


> OMG....I just watched it......WHAT A CRAZY EPISODE!



That was the craziest episode ever!!  Jeff's face at tribal was hilarious!


----------



## DisNorth

Heather.Mohler said:


> Hello everyone!  I have joined the challenge and am ready to get this going.  I joined the last challenge and ended up quitting pretty quickly, but not this time!  I'm bigger than I've ever been (thankfully only by 2 pounds, but still...) and I don't ever want to see that number again.  I'm a member of Weight Watchers, so I'm getting support from every which way.  I'm looking forward to this journey!
> 
> Heather


----------



## araes2102

buzz5985 said:


> I don't find celebrities inspiring in the least.  Now I do find the BL contestants inspiring.  A woman that weighs 300 pounds and can get up in their underwear, on national TV???  You inspire me!!!!



Ditto! Especially when coupled with the courage to face those grueling workouts!



jillbur said:


> I really don't have a celebrity inspiration. My inspiration is all the girls at my gym (some of them double my age~I'm 35) working out and smiling and laughing. i love it!
> 
> That sounds wonderful! And another great support for you!
> 
> I went to my sister's yesterday and we were discussing the high airfare prices right now. She suggested she, my nephew (14), me and DSs drive to Austin while DH flies. it would save me money and I think it would be fun to drive from PA to TX like when I was a little girl. Now we are looking at where to stop along the way and fun things to do. I enjoy planning vacations (even if they are to WDW).
> 
> Ohh, road trip! Fun! I bet you all will have an amazing time!






Heather.Mohler said:


> Hello everyone!  I have joined the challenge and am ready to get this going.  I joined the last challenge and ended up quitting pretty quickly, but not this time!  I'm bigger than I've ever been (thankfully only by 2 pounds, but still...) and I don't ever want to see that number again.  I'm a member of Weight Watchers, so I'm getting support from every which way.  I'm looking forward to this journey!
> 
> Heather



 This is great group! 



D73 said:


> So I am not confident at all about tomorrow's weigh in.  I had a really good week last week and this week has been rough. But I have pushed through. Fingers crossed I can maintain for tomorrow...but I expect it will be a slight gain.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your Thursday. And best wishes on the scale tomorrow.
> 
> Christopher



Sending you  on a good (or at least not BAD) weigh-in experience! And that goes for all of us!


----------



## donac

Good Friday morning everyone. 

Just a short post.  No pants falling down but cumberbunds all over the place.  I am going to post a few pictures with the caption "This is no way to wear a tux"  There was a sign on the call board  "Don't forget Black Socks.  Don't make the mom's mad"

The final dress rehersal went well last night.  It was in front of the senior citizens.  They loved it.  Espcially the curtain call.  The director found a disco version of Ethel Merman (the orginal Annie) doing There's No Business Like Show Business.

Hope everyone has a great day.  

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## pjlla

Heather.Mohler said:


> Hello everyone!  I have joined the challenge and am ready to get this going.  I joined the last challenge and ended up quitting pretty quickly, but not this time!  I'm bigger than I've ever been (thankfully only by 2 pounds, but still...) and I don't ever want to see that number again.  I'm a member of Weight Watchers, so I'm getting support from every which way.  I'm looking forward to this journey!
> 
> Heather



Welcome back! Happy to talk about WW with you any time!



::Snow_White:: said:


> Just peace and quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really inspiration for weight loss but I adore Emma Watson. She is so adorable and has an amazing sense of style. Don't know anything about her workout routine but she inspires me to work out so I can finally buy all of these cute clothes and look good while wearing them!
> 
> ---
> Well, slept all day Tuesday, half of Wednesday and then spent most of my time catching up on work. I'm already finished with one of my classes this semester and will be finishing another one next week!
> 
> Haven't worked out since Sunday so I'm very scared to step on the scale tomorrow, but in a way I'm glad I've been able to rest. Just got $150 in sports authority giftcards in the mail so it's time to go search for some new equipment. I've had my eye on an elliptical.
> 
> I see someone posted a modcloth dress a few pages back. I've actually decided to buy this one-piece swimsuit a few weeks before our trip comes around, hopefully it'll look great. I'm a modest kind of girl so I think this is absolutely adorable! http://www.modcloth.com/shop/onepiece-swimwear/beach-blanket-bingo-one-piece-in-black
> 
> Hope you all have been having a great week!



I love the swimsuit! I really need to check out that site!



D73 said:


> THat's something I look forward to on the weekends as well. Especially after the business of show preparations. Enjoy
> 
> There is a pool at my gym.....but I have not gotten myself into it.....I really should. Maybe Iw ill try one of these Aqua aerobics classes....or Aqua Biking.
> 
> Oh I have moved more times that I can really bare to think about and I understand how stressful it can be. Get your eating plan in place now so that you at least have a strong pillar to base your weekend around. And enjoy the process. It is important to have a solid and well done good-bye in order for you to be ready to start a new hello when you arrive in your new place.
> 
> Sounds like you have a great 2 weeks ahead of you. Some things to look forward to as well as some time to enjoy finding things to do that you have wanted to do for a while and just haven't.  Enjoy!
> 
> Well stated and something I will be sure to remember when I get there as well. I remember the last time I lost all the weight I just did not get my head in the right space and thought I was still fat though behind my back (I found out later) people were talking about how sick I looked.  Knowing the right place for your body and being satisfied with that is something that I have come to realize is important for me this time around.
> 
> Welcome back.......you are not the only one of us here to have fallen off the wagon and pulled yourself back on again. That is the nice thing about this group, there is always a hand waiting to pull you aboard and slide over to make room for you again. Sounds like you have got some great experiences and practices in place while you were away though. I look forward to hearing of your success now that you are putting all together again.
> 
> OMG....I just watched it......WHAT A CRAZY EPISODE!
> 
> Sorry to hear of your continued job struggles....One of these days you will open the paper and the job for you will just jump right out at you. We are here to support you until it does.
> 
> Believe me when I say I understand the stress of the program for a show too. For the last 4 years I have moved my students and some local theater performances to an electronic program.  I do a PowerPoint and include pictures, biographies, plot and scene synopsis, even advertisements. Then it scrolls on the screen that is lowered in front of the curtain as well as shown in the lobby on multiple Macs before the show and again in the lobby during intermission.  Then it is placed on the website for people to print out a copy if they want it for sentimental purposes.
> 
> It cuts down on wasted paper. (I was tired of throwing away more copies that were left behind than were actually taken). And it means I can make edits right up until show time....and believe me there have been last minute changes necessary on more than one occasion.  Something to consider for the future.
> 
> Congrats on the way you are improving!!
> 
> I need to incorporate weights into my routine as well. I think that I am getting a little complacent in my elliptical training and need to change it up ....not to mention start to firm things up too.
> 
> No current Celebrity.......I just keep remembering....."If you can dream it, you can do it!"   THANKS WALT!!
> 
> Those type of memories from shows will often stick far longer than the actual show itself. PRICELESS! Just be careful because now you will be in a near giggle fit before he even walks out each night just remembering.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend.  I only have a half day Friday tomorrow because I have to rush home to meet the stove repairman just after lunch. They don't work weekends or evenings in Switzerland so I have to get out of work early. Luckily, my planning periods fall on Friday afternoon, so I don'r get docked any pay.
> 
> I have not missed a breakfast since I started this journey in January. This is something I had not thought about but am now really proud of myself for achieving. Nearly the same every morning. Usually it is a liter of water and two or 3 eggs mixed with non-fat yogurt and then scrambled. Plus a multi-vitamin.  Maybe not the best breakfast but better than what I used to have...if anything.
> 
> I admit that I have been guilty of lurking more than I have been posting.  But as you can see....I am making an effort to change that. I hope that we get a few more who do the same.
> 
> Heather   You have found a very supportive group here. Welcome to Team Donald!!!!  Looking forward to getting to know you here.
> 
> °°°°°°°°
> Hi all
> 
> So I am not confident at all about tomorrow's weigh in.  I had a really good week last week and this week has been rough. But I have pushed through. Fingers crossed I can maintain for tomorrow...but I expect it will be a slight gain.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your Thursday. And best wishes on the scale tomorrow.
> 
> Christopher



Enjoy your half day today! Hopefully the scale won't be too bad.



ChelleyB said:


> Keep up the great, work!
> 
> I don't have a celebrity inspiration for my weight loss goal, but I do aspire to cook like Tyler Florence!   DH and I, along with DD6 enjoy almost every recipe by him.  So, I hope to keep working on my culinary skills and soon cook like Tyler
> 
> I agree with both of you, too.
> Hope testing went well
> 
> Happy "Friday"!!  Hope your project goes smoothly.
> That sounds great and puts my bowl of cheerios to shame
> 
> It isn't always so good, but I never skip breakfast.
> 
> Scrapping - yay!  Hope you had a very productive and enjoyable afternoon
> 
> Not as productive as I hoped, but at least a start.
> 
> Wow!!  What a busy day!  I got tired just reading about it
> Welcome, Heather!  You'll love Team Donald - everyone here is so nice and supportive.  I've been a member for a month and it's really great
> I like that swimsuit a lot - very stylish!  And that website is great.  I hope to get one of the 50's style dresses when I reach my goal.
> for maintain or better!
> 
> ********************
> Evening everybody!  I've been researching healthy foods/diets and came across a recipe for Kale Chips - they're delicious!!  They taste very similar to potato chips but waaaaay less calories and much better for you.    DD6 tried them and said, "Daddy!  You have to try these broccoli leaf things - they taste just like chips!"
> Tomorrow, I am chaperoning DD's field trip to the bowling alley.  Should be lots of fun!  There are only 12 kindergarten students, but they are very energetic.  Hopefully no drops a ball on their toe




I've made kale chips and they are yummy!   Good luck bowling!



donac said:


> Good Friday morning everyone.
> 
> Just a short post.  No pants falling down but cumberbunds all over the place.  I am going to post a few pictures with the caption "This is no way to wear a tux"  There was a sign on the call board  "Don't forget Black Socks.  Don't make the mom's mad"
> 
> The final dress rehersal went well last night.  It was in front of the senior citizens.  They loved it.  Espcially the curtain call.  The director found a disco version of Ethel Merman (the orginal Annie) doing There's No Business Like Show Business.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Hope opening night is a huge success! Break a leg!

*************


Trying to catch up here early today so I can get my workout done early and get back to scrapping! Plus I want to place another photo order today.

I'll pop on again later for the QOTD.............P


----------



## D73

Happy Friday!

Somehow the overnight metabolism fairy paid a visit and I managed to be down one pound for the week. Not sure how it happened but hey, I will accept it.

I hope that you all have similar surprises today!!

Christopher


----------



## pjlla

D73 said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> Somehow the overnight metabolism fairy paid a visit and I managed to be down one pound for the week. Not sure how it happened but hey, I will accept it.
> 
> I hope that you all have similar surprises today!!
> 
> Christopher




Well.... yes and no.  Got a surprise on the scale.... but it was more of the  type  than the  type.  

I am fed up.  I need to figure out what is going wrong here and quickly.  Forgive my ranting here.....just ready to scream.  TTYL..................P


----------



## D73

pjlla said:


> Well.... yes and no.  Got a surprise on the scale.... but it was more of the  type  than the  type.
> 
> I am fed up.  I need to figure out what is going wrong here and quickly.  Forgive my ranting here.....just ready to scream.  TTYL..................P



I am sorry to hear that. Rant away...that's why we are here! If anyone can figure it out, I am sure you can. You are always a wealth of knowledge. Tap into it and I ma sure you will find the answer.  Just keep on keeping on.

Christopher


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

D73 said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> Somehow the overnight metabolism fairy paid a visit and I managed to be down one pound for the week. Not sure how it happened but hey, I will accept it.
> 
> I hope that you all have similar surprises today!!
> 
> Christopher



YAY congrats on the loss. Have a great weekend



pjlla said:


> Well.... yes and no.  Got a surprise on the scale.... but it was more of the  type  than the  type.
> 
> I am fed up.  I need to figure out what is going wrong here and quickly.  Forgive my ranting here.....just ready to scream.  TTYL..................P



I'm sorry you had a wacky weigh-in The last 2weeks I gained 2 lbsfor no obvious reason Thankfully this week I maintained-not the loss I was hoping for but way better than gaining


----------



## araes2102

Christopher!

Sorry Pamela, I'm sure you will figures it out and get things moving again!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

Yikers! Drive by post this morning!!!  It's the last day before a 2 week break and what I thought would be a quiet day has gone haywire!!  

I need to continue to remind myself it is LENT...the whole eating meat thing is really killing me. I love seafood and veggies....I just keep forgetting!!! 

OP so far today but forgot my 10:30am snack   I'm going to fill up on some water and try to get the ick out before my weigh in tomorrow at WW.  After a big loss this has been a tough week with TOM approaching. I managed to get in 30 minutes on the elliptical last night and some stretching but I came home ravenous....and I even had a rice cake with peanut butter before the work out! 

On the ++++ side, tomorrow is the local St. Pats parade so having a bit of fun tomorrow and then off to Philly to hang with the nephew!

Wishing everyone a fun weekend and an OP day!!
~Karen


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Yikers! Drive by post this morning!!!  It's the last day before a 2 week break and what I thought would be a quiet day has gone haywire!!
> 
> I need to continue to remind myself it is LENT...the whole eating meat thing is really killing me. I love seafood and veggies....I just keep forgetting!!!
> 
> OP so far today but forgot my 10:30am snack   I'm going to fill up on some water and try to get the ick out before my weigh in tomorrow at WW.  After a big loss this has been a tough week with TOM approaching. I managed to get in 30 minutes on the elliptical last night and some stretching but I came home ravenous....and I even had a rice cake with peanut butter before the work out!
> 
> On the ++++ side, tomorrow is the local St. Pats parade so having a bit of fun tomorrow and then off to Philly to hang with the nephew!
> 
> Wishing everyone a fun weekend and an OP day!!
> ~Karen



Enjoy the parade Karen-dont forget to "wear the green" as we say


----------



## pjlla

D73 said:


> I am sorry to hear that. Rant away...that's why we are here! If anyone can figure it out, I am sure you can. You are always a wealth of knowledge. Tap into it and I ma sure you will find the answer.  Just keep on keeping on.
> 
> Christopher





luvpoohandcompany said:


> YAY congrats on the loss. Have a great weekend
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you had a wacky weigh-in The last 2weeks I gained 2 lbsfor no obvious reason Thankfully this week I maintained-not the loss I was hoping for but way better than gaining





araes2102 said:


> Christopher!
> 
> Sorry Pamela, I'm sure you will figures it out and get things moving again!



Thanks for all of the support.  I am really needing it today.  I feel like I'm not doing anything wrong.  I still weigh/measure my portions. I still journal virtually every single bite.  I am still getting a cardio workout at least 3 days a week... usually 4, and still doing some light weight training (but have to be careful right now on arms, per my chiropractor).  

I have had a maintain or a gain almost every week for the past month.  Something is obviously not working.  Now to figure out what it is.  And to try to get past the overwhelming frustration without eating into it!!  



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Yikers! Drive by post this morning!!!  It's the last day before a 2 week break and what I thought would be a quiet day has gone haywire!!
> 
> I need to continue to remind myself it is LENT...the whole eating meat thing is really killing me. I love seafood and veggies....I just keep forgetting!!!
> 
> OP so far today but forgot my 10:30am snack   I'm going to fill up on some water and try to get the ick out before my weigh in tomorrow at WW.  After a big loss this has been a tough week with TOM approaching. I managed to get in 30 minutes on the elliptical last night and some stretching but I came home ravenous....and I even had a rice cake with peanut butter before the work out!
> 
> On the ++++ side, tomorrow is the local St. Pats parade so having a bit of fun tomorrow and then off to Philly to hang with the nephew!
> 
> Wishing everyone a fun weekend and an OP day!!
> ~Karen



Enjoy your time off and the parade and special time with your nephew.  

**************

Hit the TM this morning for a good sweaty walk.  Proud of myself for doing it despite the scale frustration.  It was only 30 minutes, but better than nothing.

Enjoying some time at my scrapping table today.  Good way for me to destress a bit.

No QOTD yet??......................P


----------



## DisNorth

pjlla said:


> Thanks for all of the support.  I am really needing it today.  I feel like I'm not doing anything wrong.  I still weigh/measure my portions. I still journal virtually every single bite.  I am still getting a cardio workout at least 3 days a week... usually 4, and still doing some light weight training (but have to be careful right now on arms, per my chiropractor).
> 
> I have had a maintain or a gain almost every week for the past month.  Something is obviously not working.  Now to figure out what it is.  And to try to get past the overwhelming frustration without eating into it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your time off and the parade and special time with your nephew.
> 
> **************
> 
> Hit the TM this morning for a good sweaty walk.  Proud of myself for doing it despite the scale frustration.  It was only 30 minutes, but better than nothing.
> 
> Enjoying some time at my scrapping table today.  Good way for me to destress a bit.
> 
> No QOTD yet??......................P


Good for you for not giving up on yourself despite what the scale says. The scale is just one mesure of sucusess, you are maintaining an healthy livestyle, you should be proud!


----------



## pjlla

DisNorth said:


> Good for you for not giving up on yourself despite what the scale says. The scale is just one mesure of sucusess, you are maintaining an healthy livestyle, you should be proud!



Thanks..... I really appreciate the support today.

***********

Got back on the computer and placed another photo order today for another 152 pictures.  That, combined with the 200+ I picked up on Wednesday should keep me busy at the scrapping table for a few months, at least!...............P


----------



## trinaweena

I'm feeling very tired today and finding it difficult to get going. and by get going i mean get studying. I have midterm on monday morning that im very afraid im going to fail, and this weekend is shot. bridal shower tomorrow (so i will have tomorrow night) and driving to the cape for the tasting on sunday.  In addition i have a spanish exam on thursday and a big assignment due wednesday.  So I really need motivation i just dont know where it is!

That's probably for two reasons, 1) i am still sick. I can function, but my cough/flu turned into a cold which is super annoying. Nasal congestion/drippage, headache, sore jaw.  It really drains you. Yesterday was AWFUL I got home from school late and i just layed down in bed and didn't want to move. But then i couldn't sleep so there's that other reason i can't get going today 2) i stayed up till 4 in the morning doing spanish homework cause i couldn't sleep. I got all the homework done which is great (one less thing to worry about) but im tired!

so i'm stressing and tired and just kind of ready for this week to be over. I'm also fighting with my mom about money. she wants me to work more hours but also get straight A's and its just really difficult. She's in a bad mood this week and refuses to get me cold medicine and i dont have any money in my account to get it. she wants me to use up the dayquil but i HATE IT it gives me a stomach ache and makes me feel funny. so i'm just annoyed that i cant even take any medicine to feel better

i was down a pound this week, which now seems to be the norm every week. again its probably because im sick but still, im so close to my goal i can see it! 12 pounds to go. i've lost 28 pounds so far


----------



## cclovesdis

There will not be Healthy Habits this week. I apologize. There are some things going on and I had to give up at least one thing this week. Again, I apologize.


----------



## D73

pjlla said:


> No QOTD yet??......................P



According to the Coaching Schedule, this week should be *cjdj4* as the coach.  But her last post on the DIS was Valentine's Day?  Does anyone know if she is still participating?

Christopher


----------



## donac

D73 said:


> According to the Coaching Schedule, this week should be *cjdj4* as the coach.  But her last post on the DIS was Valentine's Day?  Does anyone know if she is still participating?
> 
> Christopher



I was thinking the same thing this morning when I checked to see who was coaching this week.  I can post a question tomorrow morning for Saturday


----------



## D73

donac said:


> I was thinking the same thing this morning when I checked to see who was coaching this week.  I can post a question tomorrow morning for Saturday




That would be great.  I am up to coach next week so I am still trying to finalize my questions for then and I don't want to bore people with my questions 2 weeks in a row.

Hopefully our coach will appear soon.

Christopher


----------



## Heather.Mohler

Since there is no QOTD today, I'll just answer yesterday's.  I have no celebrity inspiration for my weight loss, but I do get inspiration from songs that they put out.  Especially My Chemical Romance, Katy Perry, etc.  People will always fall short of your expectations, but messages do not.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Deb- sorry for the continued job stress. That whole thing is just wrong for what they did to you. So not fair.

Dona- omg the costume story was to funny. Glad the play is coming together well. I bet its so nice to see everyone enjoy your hard work.

Jill- i love a good road sight seeing trip too. We drove to gatlinburg,tn which was about 12hrs and everyone seemed to enjoy it. Have fun planning

Heather welcome to our team!


Kayla- i love your bathing suit. Very cute

Chris- i love a good scale surprise especially when you are anticipating the worst. Good job!

Pam- you are doing so great with the workouts. I completely get your fustrations. You can do it just keep swimming.

Trina- great job on the weight loss. Sorry for the stress with your mom. I hope you feel better soon.


I had today off. I did some shopping and had a healthy lunch at panera bread. I finally got myself an iphone which i am thrilled about. As the day went on though i started to feel sick. Nausea, diarrhea and horrible bodyaches. Of course its a night where dh works late and ryan has a bball game. Its true when they say moms cant be sick.  I am hoping this virus helps me to loose wt.

QOTD Thur:  i am inspired by jennifer hudson and kirstie alley.

I think we may be coachless this wk so if we have some volunteers for each day that would be great.

Dona will do sat.
i will take sunday.
any takers for mon-thur ?

Ok well i need to pull out my winter jacket again and get moving. Yesterday was 70 today 40. Gotta love it


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Thanks for the bathing suit compliments. I'm so excited to get it!

I don't feel like I have that much to do but I'm so busy! I'll probably have to wait to go back and read every post after Spring Break. I have tons of tests coming up next week. I just spent 3 1/2 hours doing a math review and I'm still not done. 

Had to be at school at 7 am for a meeting. Who thought we should have to be there by 7?!  
Hope to get back on the treadmill and get in a 5-6 mile run tonight. I meant to weigh in this morning but was too rushed so I'll save it for tomorrow morning. I've only missed exercise for 4 days this week but it feels like a month! 

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## buzz5985

ChelleyB said:


> That was the craziest episode ever!!  Jeff's face at tribal was hilarious!



I couldn't believe the men did that!!!!  Still shaking my head.  

Looks like our Coach is unavailable for the week.  So off the top of my head - or should I say I borrowed an idea from Team Mickey

QOTD - Friday - March 9 - If time and money were not an issue - would you ever go to one of the Biggest Loser Ranches??

I  would love to go for a couple of weeks.  There is a new one opening up in Niagara, NY.  My cousin and his wife went to Canyon Ranch in the Berkshires for a week over February vacation.  I haven't gotten to talk to them yet - but I will share with you when I do.


Janis


----------



## pjlla

cclovesdis said:


> There will not be Healthy Habits this week. I apologize. There are some things going on and I had to give up at least one thing this week. Again, I apologize.



No worries! Would you like me to post something for this week or just skip it? 



D73 said:


> According to the Coaching Schedule, this week should be *cjdj4* as the coach.  But her last post on the DIS was Valentine's Day?  Does anyone know if she is still participating?
> 
> Christopher



Prayers that it is just a busy life that is keeping her from us.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Deb- sorry for the continued job stress. That whole thing is just wrong for what they did to you. So not fair.
> 
> Dona- omg the costume story was to funny. Glad the play is coming together well. I bet its so nice to see everyone enjoy your hard work.
> 
> Jill- i love a good road sight seeing trip too. We drove to gatlinburg,tn which was about 12hrs and everyone seemed to enjoy it. Have fun planning
> 
> Heather welcome to our team!
> 
> 
> Kayla- i love your bathing suit. Very cute
> 
> Chris- i love a good scale surprise especially when you are anticipating the worst. Good job!
> 
> Pam- you are doing so great with the workouts. I completely get your fustrations. You can do it just keep swimming.
> 
> Trina- great job on the weight loss. Sorry for the stress with your mom. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> 
> I had today off. I did some shopping and had a healthy lunch at panera bread. I finally got myself an iphone which i am thrilled about. As the day went on though i started to feel sick. Nausea, diarrhea and horrible bodyaches. Of course its a night where dh works late and ryan has a bball game. Its true when they say moms cant be sick.  I am hoping this virus helps me to loose wt.
> 
> QOTD Thur:  i am inspired by jennifer hudson and kirstie alley.
> 
> I think we may be coachless this wk so if we have some volunteers for each day that would be great.
> 
> Dona will do sat.
> i will take sunday.
> any takers for mon-thur ?
> 
> Ok well i need to pull out my winter jacket again and get moving. Yesterday was 70 today 40. Gotta love it



I'll be happy to fill in mon-thurs. this week!




buzz5985 said:


> I couldn't believe the men did that!!!!  Still shaking my head.
> 
> Looks like our Coach is unavailable for the week.  So off the top of my head - or should I say I borrowed an idea from Team Mickey
> 
> QOTD - Friday - March 9 - If time and money were not an issue - would you ever go to one of the Biggest Loser Ranches??
> 
> I  would love to go for a couple of weeks.  There is a new one opening up in Niagara, NY.  My cousin and his wife went to Canyon Ranch in the Berkshires for a week over February vacation.  I haven't gotten to talk to them yet - but I will share with you when I do.
> 
> 
> Janis



You bet! No laundry, no dishes, and a**kicking trainers? Sounds like just what I need right now! .......P


----------



## Heather.Mohler

> Heather welcome to our team!



Thanks!

QOTD: I would go to a camp in a heartbeat!  It is hard for me to learn a new lifestyle while living in the old one, so I would love to get away.


----------



## belledreamer

buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - Friday - March 9 - If time and money were not an issue - would you ever go to one of the Biggest Loser Ranches??



There is a part of me that is afraid to, especially when I've seen people pushed to the point of passing out or vomiting and that scares me.  When I had my training session at the gym, I was actually pretty dizzy and starting with nausea which got me nervous that I had pushed myself to that point.

But on the other hand, despite the nausea and the 4 days of leg pain, I still say that it was the best workout that I've ever had.  So yes, I'd probably go to the Ranch.

But only if Bob was my trainer cause I have a slight crush on him...


----------



## Heather.Mohler

To step back for a moment to yesterday's question about inspiration, I feel I should mention Pinterest.  Looking at pins on the fitness board is what moved me to begin again, to try to get healthy before it is too late.  Not only are there pins with good recipes and exercises, but there are great motivational sayings and hot pictures of what I can eventually look like if I stick with it.  I LOVE that site for a much needed boost in morale!


----------



## jillbur

ChelleyB said:


> Wow!!  59 days left?!  That is going to go fast!  My DD6 has spirit week this week.  She wore pajamas today and tomorrow is Luau day.  She's very excited!!  M&M day on Wednesday, Thursday is crazy day and Friday is a bowling outing.  I'm chaperoning and looking forward to it
> 
> Have a great night, everyone



We start state testing next week so my boys had spirit week this week also. It's really fun because our school had a dress code/uniform. Our mascot is a tiger so they can wear tan/black pants (only 4 pocket) with orange, white, grey, or black collared shirts. They can also wear "tiger wear" which is school sponsored shirts (which include t-shirts).




pjlla said:


> Jealous! I love me a good road trip!!  How long a drive would it be??



Well, it says 21 hours so we would stop 2 nights down and back. Although, my sister said she's not in a rush so we could stop more so we can do things along the way. We want to stop and see Graceland (our parents took us when we were younger) and when we were talking about it, none of the kids knew who Elvis was! It was hilarious.

Thanks so much for the link for the scrapping board. I already starting looking at it, but ran out of time. I'll be looking this weekend.




Heather.Mohler said:


> Hello everyone!  I have joined the challenge and am ready to get this going.  I joined the last challenge and ended up quitting pretty quickly, but not this time!  I'm bigger than I've ever been (thankfully only by 2 pounds, but still...) and I don't ever want to see that number again.  I'm a member of Weight Watchers, so I'm getting support from every which way.  I'm looking forward to this journey!
> 
> Heather



Welcome Heather! You'll love Team Donald!




::Snow_White:: said:


> Well, slept all day Tuesday, half of Wednesday and then spent most of my time catching up on work. I'm already finished with one of my classes this semester and will be finishing another one next week!
> 
> Haven't worked out since Sunday so I'm very scared to step on the scale tomorrow, but in a way I'm glad I've been able to rest. Just got $150 in sports authority giftcards in the mail so it's time to go search for some new equipment. I've had my eye on an elliptical.
> 
> I see someone posted a modcloth dress a few pages back. I've actually decided to buy this one-piece swimsuit a few weeks before our trip comes around, hopefully it'll look great. I'm a modest kind of girl so I think this is absolutely adorable! http://www.modcloth.com/shop/onepiece-swimwear/beach-blanket-bingo-one-piece-in-black
> 
> Hope you all have been having a great week!




Sounds like you really needed that sleep!

That bathing suit is so adorable! I wish I had the money to order it!




D73 said:


> I admit that I have been guilty of lurking more than I have been posting.  But as you can see....I am making an effort to change that. I hope that we get a few more who do the same.



I have been a lurker also. I just started noticing that less people are posting and the same people seem to be here. I totally get that life can get in the way of dis time. I hope people aren't quitting, though. And, we are glad you are back and more importantly, back on track Christopher!





ChelleyB said:


> Evening everybody!  I've been researching healthy foods/diets and came across a recipe for Kale Chips - they're delicious!!  They taste very similar to potato chips but waaaaay less calories and much better for you.    DD6 tried them and said, "Daddy!  You have to try these broccoli leaf things - they taste just like chips!"
> Tomorrow, I am chaperoning DD's field trip to the bowling alley.  Should be lots of fun!  There are only 12 kindergarten students, but they are very energetic.  Hopefully no drops a ball on their toe



Hmmm...I'll have to look up the kale chips.

I hope you had fun bowling! 




donac said:


> Good Friday morning everyone.
> 
> Just a short post.  No pants falling down but cumberbunds all over the place.  I am going to post a few pictures with the caption "This is no way to wear a tux"  There was a sign on the call board  "Don't forget Black Socks.  Don't make the mom's mad"
> 
> The final dress rehersal went well last night.  It was in front of the senior citizens.  They loved it.  Espcially the curtain call.  The director found a disco version of Ethel Merman (the orginal Annie) doing There's No Business Like Show Business.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Have a great show!!




D73 said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> Somehow the overnight metabolism fairy paid a visit and I managed to be down one pound for the week. Not sure how it happened but hey, I will accept it.
> 
> I hope that you all have similar surprises today!!
> 
> Christopher



Great job!




pjlla said:


> I am fed up.  I need to figure out what is going wrong here and quickly.  Forgive my ranting here.....just ready to scream.  TTYL..................P



I can totally feel your frustration. Been there done that (many times, sadly). Hope you get it all worked out!




RemembertheMagic98 said:


> On the ++++ side, tomorrow is the local St. Pats parade so having a bit of fun tomorrow and then off to Philly to hang with the nephew!
> 
> Wishing everyone a fun weekend and an OP day!!
> ~Karen



Have a great weekend! It sounds like a lot of fun!




trinaweena said:


> I'm feeling very tired today and finding it difficult to get going. and by get going i mean get studying. I have midterm on monday morning that im very afraid im going to fail, and this weekend is shot. bridal shower tomorrow (so i will have tomorrow night) and driving to the cape for the tasting on sunday.  In addition i have a spanish exam on thursday and a big assignment due wednesday.  So I really need motivation i just dont know where it is!
> 
> That's probably for two reasons, 1) i am still sick. I can function, but my cough/flu turned into a cold which is super annoying. Nasal congestion/drippage, headache, sore jaw.  It really drains you. Yesterday was AWFUL I got home from school late and i just layed down in bed and didn't want to move. But then i couldn't sleep so there's that other reason i can't get going today 2) i stayed up till 4 in the morning doing spanish homework cause i couldn't sleep. I got all the homework done which is great (one less thing to worry about) but im tired!
> 
> so i'm stressing and tired and just kind of ready for this week to be over. I'm also fighting with my mom about money. she wants me to work more hours but also get straight A's and its just really difficult. She's in a bad mood this week and refuses to get me cold medicine and i dont have any money in my account to get it. she wants me to use up the dayquil but i HATE IT it gives me a stomach ache and makes me feel funny. so i'm just annoyed that i cant even take any medicine to feel better
> 
> i was down a pound this week, which now seems to be the norm every week. again its probably because im sick but still, im so close to my goal i can see it! 12 pounds to go. i've lost 28 pounds so far



Good job on the loss. And good luck on all that school work!



cclovesdis said:


> There will not be Healthy Habits this week. I apologize. There are some things going on and I had to give up at least one thing this week. Again, I apologize.



Oh CC...I hope everything's ok! I'll just make up my own to keep me going. No worries and no apologies needed. Take care!




mommyof2Pirates said:


> Jill- i love a good road sight seeing trip too. We drove to gatlinburg,tn which was about 12hrs and everyone seemed to enjoy it. Have fun planning
> 
> I had today off. I did some shopping and had a healthy lunch at panera bread. I finally got myself an iphone which i am thrilled about. As the day went on though i started to feel sick. Nausea, diarrhea and horrible bodyaches. Of course its a night where dh works late and ryan has a bball game. Its true when they say moms cant be sick.  I am hoping this virus helps me to loose wt.
> 
> Ok well i need to pull out my winter jacket again and get moving. Yesterday was 70 today 40. Gotta love it



Thanks! I love planning a vacation. I think Gatlinburg is 9 hours from here? 21 is going to be a long drive if we decide to drive to TX!

I hope you feel better soon. DH had the same thing on Wednesday, but was fine Thursday. And you're totally right...a mom doesn't even have time to be sick!

This weather is just crazy! 60 yesterday when I woke up. 34 and super windy today!




buzz5985 said:


> Looks like our Coach is unavailable for the week.  So off the top of my head - or should I say I borrowed an idea from Team Mickey
> 
> QOTD - Friday - March 9 - If time and money were not an issue - would you ever go to one of the Biggest Loser Ranches??
> 
> Janis



Thanks for posting a qotd Janis!

I'm really torn on this one. I think I would like to go for a short time (maybe a week) to learn some new things (hopefully). I wouldn't want to be there long term. I would miss my kids and I would worry about struggling when I get home and going back to my "real life."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Wow! I had such a crazy, busy day at work today. Although, it's going to be crazy, busy for the next few weeks. 

I am trying 2 new recipes over the next week (off Skinnytaste). I went to Aldi's today and scored some great produce so I'm psyched for a healthy week! 

DH suggested I try Atkins (or a lower carb plan). A couple nurses he works with are doing great with it. Anyone done Atkins before? I'm guessing it's similar to Christopher's Dukan diet since it's low carb? I know we need carbs, though, so I don't want to deprive my body of anything it needs. Maybe I'll see if they have any books at the library to take a peek at. Anything to take this (possible) last 10-15 pounds off would be great.

Have a healthy weekend!

Jill


----------



## trinaweena

::Snow_White:: said:


> Thanks for the bathing suit compliments. I'm so excited to get it!
> 
> I don't feel like I have that much to do but I'm so busy! I'll probably have to wait to go back and read every post after Spring Break. I have tons of tests coming up next week. I just spent 3 1/2 hours doing a math review and I'm still not done.
> 
> Had to be at school at 7 am for a meeting. Who thought we should have to be there by 7?!
> Hope to get back on the treadmill and get in a 5-6 mile run tonight. I meant to weigh in this morning but was too rushed so I'll save it for tomorrow morning. I've only missed exercise for 4 days this week but it feels like a month!
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!



I love that bathing suit, i've been eyeing that one and the red one that's like that for the cruise. I just don't know if i'm gonna feel comfortable in a bikini by may


----------



## ChelleyB

D73 said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> Somehow the overnight metabolism fairy paid a visit and I managed to be down one pound for the week. Not sure how it happened but hey, I will accept it.
> 
> I hope that you all have similar surprises today!!
> 
> Christopher



Whooohooo - congrats on the loss!




pjlla said:


> Well.... yes and no.  Got a surprise on the scale.... but it was more of the  type  than the  type.
> 
> I am fed up.  I need to figure out what is going wrong here and quickly.  Forgive my ranting here.....just ready to scream.  TTYL..................P



 I'm sorry about that - sometimes the scale doesn't represent all the hard work you are doing.  Keep up the good work - it'll come 




RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Yikers! Drive by post this morning!!!  It's the last day before a 2 week break and what I thought would be a quiet day has gone haywire!!
> 
> I need to continue to remind myself it is LENT...the whole eating meat thing is really killing me. I love seafood and veggies....I just keep forgetting!!!
> 
> OP so far today but forgot my 10:30am snack   I'm going to fill up on some water and try to get the ick out before my weigh in tomorrow at WW.  After a big loss this has been a tough week with TOM approaching. I managed to get in 30 minutes on the elliptical last night and some stretching but I came home ravenous....and I even had a rice cake with peanut butter before the work out!
> 
> On the ++++ side, tomorrow is the local St. Pats parade so having a bit of fun tomorrow and then off to Philly to hang with the nephew!
> 
> Wishing everyone a fun weekend and an OP day!!
> ~Karen



 for a great weigh in!  Sounds like you have a fun weekend planned - enjoy 



pjlla said:


> Hit the TM this morning for a good sweaty walk.  Proud of myself for doing it despite the scale frustration.  It was only 30 minutes, but better than nothing.
> 
> Enjoying some time at my scrapping table today.  Good way for me to destress a bit.
> 
> No QOTD yet??......................P



Scrapping makes everything better - hope it was a creative and relaxing time



trinaweena said:


> I'm feeling very tired today and finding it difficult to get going. and by get going i mean get studying. I have midterm on monday morning that im very afraid im going to fail, and this weekend is shot. bridal shower tomorrow (so i will have tomorrow night) and driving to the cape for the tasting on sunday.  In addition i have a spanish exam on thursday and a big assignment due wednesday.  So I really need motivation i just dont know where it is!
> 
> That's probably for two reasons, 1) i am still sick. I can function, but my cough/flu turned into a cold which is super annoying. Nasal congestion/drippage, headache, sore jaw.  It really drains you. Yesterday was AWFUL I got home from school late and i just layed down in bed and didn't want to move. But then i couldn't sleep so there's that other reason i can't get going today 2) i stayed up till 4 in the morning doing spanish homework cause i couldn't sleep. I got all the homework done which is great (one less thing to worry about) but im tired!
> 
> so i'm stressing and tired and just kind of ready for this week to be over. I'm also fighting with my mom about money. she wants me to work more hours but also get straight A's and its just really difficult. She's in a bad mood this week and refuses to get me cold medicine and i dont have any money in my account to get it. she wants me to use up the dayquil but i HATE IT it gives me a stomach ache and makes me feel funny. so i'm just annoyed that i cant even take any medicine to feel better
> 
> i was down a pound this week, which now seems to be the norm every week. again its probably because im sick but still, im so close to my goal i can see it! 12 pounds to go. i've lost 28 pounds so far



 Sorry you don't feel well.  I know money is tight, but would you be able to get your hands on some Coldeeze?  They should get your energy levels up and hopefully knock the cold out of your system.  Hope you feel better soon.  Congrats on the loss and  on being so close to your goal!  That's awesome!!




cclovesdis said:


> There will not be Healthy Habits this week. I apologize. There are some things going on and I had to give up at least one thing this week. Again, I apologize.



No worries -hope you are able to get everything done.  



Heather.Mohler said:


> Since there is no QOTD today, I'll just answer yesterday's.  I have no celebrity inspiration for my weight loss, but I do get inspiration from songs that they put out.  Especially My Chemical Romance, Katy Perry, etc.  People will always fall short of your expectations, but messages do not.



I like that 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I had today off. I did some shopping and had a healthy lunch at panera bread. I finally got myself an iphone which i am thrilled about. As the day went on though i started to feel sick. Nausea, diarrhea and horrible bodyaches. Of course its a night where dh works late and ryan has a bball game. Its true when they say moms cant be sick.  I am hoping this virus helps me to loose wt.



  about loosing wt - I hope you feel better soon!



::Snow_White:: said:


> Thanks for the bathing suit compliments. I'm so excited to get it!
> 
> I don't feel like I have that much to do but I'm so busy! I'll probably have to wait to go back and read every post after Spring Break. I have tons of tests coming up next week. I just spent 3 1/2 hours doing a math review and I'm still not done.
> 
> Had to be at school at 7 am for a meeting. Who thought we should have to be there by 7?!
> Hope to get back on the treadmill and get in a 5-6 mile run tonight. I meant to weigh in this morning but was too rushed so I'll save it for tomorrow morning. I've only missed exercise for 4 days this week but it feels like a month!
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!



Hope all the tests go well.   Good luck with the weigh in tomorrow and have a great weekend! 



buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - Friday - March 9 - If time and money were not an issue - would you ever go to one of the Biggest Loser Ranches??
> 
> I  would love to go for a couple of weeks.  There is a new one opening up in Niagara, NY.  My cousin and his wife went to Canyon Ranch in the Berkshires for a week over February vacation.  I haven't gotten to talk to them yet - but I will share with you when I do.
> 
> 
> Janis





belledreamer said:


> There is a part of me that is afraid to, especially when I've seen people pushed to the point of passing out or vomiting and that scares me.  When I had my training session at the gym, I was actually pretty dizzy and starting with nausea which got me nervous that I had pushed myself to that point.
> 
> But on the other hand, despite the nausea and the 4 days of leg pain, I still say that it was the best workout that I've ever had.  So yes, I'd probably go to the Ranch.
> 
> But only if Bob was my trainer cause I have a slight crush on him...



I would like to go the ranch.  I'm not sure if I would be able to keep up with everything like they do on TV, but I would love to try.  It would be great to be surrounded by exercise/eating right/ trainers/support 24/7.  I'd like to thank all my fellow Donald's for being my virtual ranch.  Just knowing there are other people going through this and being able to come here for support has been wonderful!  Thank you 



Heather.Mohler said:


> To step back for a moment to yesterday's question about inspiration, I feel I should mention Pinterest.  Looking at pins on the fitness board is what moved me to begin again, to try to get healthy before it is too late.  Not only are there pins with good recipes and exercises, but there are great motivational sayings and hot pictures of what I can eventually look like if I stick with it.  I LOVE that site for a much needed boost in morale!



Sounds awesome!  Something I should check out - cool 



jillbur said:


> We start state testing next week so my boys had spirit week this week also. It's really fun because our school had a dress code/uniform. Our mascot is a tiger so they can wear tan/black pants (only 4 pocket) with orange, white, grey, or black collared shirts. They can also wear "tiger wear" which is school sponsored shirts (which include t-shirts).
> 
> Hmmm...I'll have to look up the kale chips.
> 
> I hope you had fun bowling!
> 
> We have a dress code, too, so the students really got into the creative side of all the fun days.
> 
> Here's the recipe I used for the kale chips:
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/melissa-darabian/crispy-kale-chips-recipe/index.html
> 
> 
> I'm really torn on this one. I think I would like to go for a short time (maybe a week) to learn some new things (hopefully). I wouldn't want to be there long term. I would miss my kids and I would worry about struggling when I get home and going back to my "real life."
> 
> I feel the same way.  Maybe they have a crash course?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Wow! I had such a crazy, busy day at work today. Although, it's going to be crazy, busy for the next few weeks.
> 
> I am trying 2 new recipes over the next week (off Skinnytaste). I went to Aldi's today and scored some great produce so I'm psyched for a healthy week!
> 
> Jill



Let us know how the recipes turn out.  I love trying new things 

*****************************

Evening everybody 
It was fun morning of bowling.  The kindergarten class would loft the ball and I would just laugh b/c the ball went 3' in the air and then plummeted onto the lane. No broken toes   It was a lot of fun to watch.  They are a good group of kids.  
We don't have anything big planned tomorrow.  DH might install the new kitchen faucet and we might head out to a home show.  Hoping to replace our windows this year and dream about siding.  The joys of an older home!  DD really, really wants a yoyo, so we hope to shop for that as well.  
Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

cclovesdis said:


> There will not be Healthy Habits this week. I apologize. There are some things going on and I had to give up at least one thing this week. Again, I apologize.



Hope you are doing ok. I will be thinking of you



Heather.Mohler said:


> To step back for a moment to yesterday's question about inspiration, I feel I should mention Pinterest.  Looking at pins on the fitness board is what moved me to begin again, to try to get healthy before it is too late.  Not only are there pins with good recipes and exercises, but there are great motivational sayings and hot pictures of what I can eventually look like if I stick with it.  I LOVE that site for a much needed boost in morale!



I havent been on pininterest but must scoot over there and see what its all about. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

For some reason I keep losing quotes and I havent really time to go back and find them right now. I hope everyone is doing ok and manages to stay OP this weekend (including me).

QOTD
I would love to go to a BL ranch but I've never been away from my kids for more than a day at a time and even then it was only when someone was extremely ill. Sometimes I think it would be lovely to have a couple of days away to just do what I want when I want but then I think I'd miss their wee faces and I know they'd miss me. My youngest once cried when  I had a long bath because "I was away forever" (1hour)


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Qotd fri (thanks janis)
i dont think i would enjoy the ranch. I get homesick and i could imagine wanting to come home after a few days of getting my butt kicked.

I am feeling better today so i will attempt running 7 miles. Ryans team made it to the championship game so that is today at 12. I will run after that in hope that it will warm up a bit outside. Its a high of 43 today. tomorrow is 65 but there is to much on the calendar and no time to run so i will have to just suck it up today.

Well i hope you all enjoy your weekend.


----------



## donac

Good Saturday morning   I slept till 7 this morning.  That is late for me.  I would have slept later but the sun hit the mirror on the back of the door. 

The show went well last night.  Thursday night the two male leads had problems with their tuxedos.  Their cumberbunds were up about 5 inches above where they should be so their shirts were hanging out under the cumberbunds.  SO last night we got them suspenders and put hooks and eyes from the cumberbund to the pants so that they would stay together.  IT WORKED and they looked great for the entire scenes they were in . 




::Snow_White:: said:


> Thanks for the bathing suit compliments. I'm so excited to get it!
> 
> Had to be at school at 7 am for a meeting. Who thought we should have to be there by 7?!



I laughed about this.  I am at my desk most morning by 6:50.  There have been some mornings when I have 6 or 7 kids taking a make up test at 6:45 in the morning.  Our students are in classes at 7:35 in the morning so parent meets usually start at 7:15.


Question of the Day 

We all have our dream vacations.  If money was not object what is the one thing that you would want to do?

Off to get some things done. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## ChelleyB

donac said:


> Good Saturday morning   I slept till 7 this morning.  That is late for me.  I would have slept later but the sun hit the mirror on the back of the door.
> 
> The show went well last night.  Thursday night the two male leads had problems with their tuxedos.  Their cumberbunds were up about 5 inches above where they should be so their shirts were hanging out under the cumberbunds.  SO last night we got them suspenders and put hooks and eyes from the cumberbund to the pants so that they would stay together.  IT WORKED and they looked great for the entire scenes they were in .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I laughed about this.  I am at my desk most morning by 6:50.  There have been some mornings when I have 6 or 7 kids taking a make up test at 6:45 in the morning.  Our students are in classes at 7:35 in the morning so parent meets usually start at 7:15.
> 
> Off to get some things done.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Yay!  Glad the show went well and that shirts stayed tucked in 

Question of the Day 

We all have our dream vacations.  If money was not object what is the one thing that you would want to do?

 Our dream vacation is to tour Europe - all of it!!  Man, we would love to have the time and money to visit the Lake District, see Wales and the castle where Prince Charles had his coronation, Ireland in all it's beauty, The Netherlands - where my parents were born, the Eiffel tower, etc, etc  It would be an amazing trip  

Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## ChelleyB

QOTD - Answer 2 
Oh boy - you have me dreaming now!  DH and I would also love to go here one day:






It's Hilton's Bora Bora Nui Resort and Spa!!!!


----------



## DisNorth

Good Morning Team Donald! Hope you are having a healthy weekend!

I am up early, way earlier than I like to be on a weekend, because I suppose to be working. BUT we can't work when it's colder than -30C and I just checked the weather -40C! I don't know where this cold weather came from! It sucks even more not being able to work because I have to go to work to 'check in.' And officially get told it's too cold so I can't just crawl back into bed like I want to. At least I get paid 2hrs of overtime even if I go in then get told to go home.




donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> We all have our dream vacations.  If money was not object what is the one thing that you would want to do?
> 
> Off to get some things done.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Oh, I love traveling! If time and money was no object I would do an around the world trip over about 2 or so years. I would go to South America, Amazon and Andies then I would take an Antarctica cruise then fly to Easter Island. Then fly to Australia and take 3 or 4 months just driving around. Then I'd hit Asia and travel through to Beijing where I would catch the train across Siberia. From Russia I would travel down Eastern Europe to Turkey then over to Africa then finish off in Western Europe. That way I could hit every continent!


----------



## DisNorth

ChelleyB said:


> QOTD - Answer 2
> Oh boy - you have me dreaming now!  DH and I would also love to go here one day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Hilton's Bora Bora Nui Resort and Spa!!!!



Wow! So beautiful!


----------



## Heather.Mohler

Weighed in this morning and I lost 5.8!  That is a total of 7.8 over 2 weeks.  I can feel my ankle bones again! 

QOTD: I would love to combine a trip to all Disney parks with time in Scotland and Ireland.  Dream come true!


----------



## mikamah

Good morning team Donalds!!  

I've been a little mia also this week.  Ds did great on tuesday for his eeg, and that afternoon, we had a really nice day, we took the dog for a long walk and went down behind ds's school and walked in the marsh along the river, and ds got to climb some trees, and it was just a nice afternoon.  The rest of the week not quite so lovely, he was overtired and a bit emotional, and I was feeling a bit stressed and drained and we are both happy the weekend is here.  His eeg was ok, the same as in sept, but he's been having some little seizures occassionally, so after talking to the neurologist we are going to increase his med a little and see if that helps.  There is still a good chance this is rolandic epilepsy of childhood and he will outgrow it, so I'm trying not to stress too much, and think positive.  It's hard some days though.

Last night I let him have a friend sleep over, probably not the best idea for an already tired boy, but it made him very happy, and I plan to have lots of patience today. And they have been great.  We watched Zookeeper last night, and this morning they're playing wii, and i'm here.  I rented Bridesmaids to watch myself, and will watch that tonight.  I heard it was very funny.

I'm maintaining around the 205 mark, and ok with that this week.  I've done well with planning and cooking my dinners, but haven't been tracking faithfully, so a few extra snacks here and there have crossed the lips.  I'll grocery shop tomorrow and make a plan for the week.  It's nice to have no plans this weekend. 

Congrats to all who have seen losses this week, and big hugs to those in need for the scale not cooperating, or feeling under the weather.



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> We all have our dream vacations.  If money was not object what is the one thing that you would want to do?
> .


I would love to go to hawaii one day, but my first vacation I've dreamed about after I win the powerball one day is a 3 week disney trip, a week at the contemporay, a week long disney cruise, and then the third week at the beach club.  I'm planning to take my whole family and a couple friends, for whatever parts they can join us.  Now just to win the lottery.



ChelleyB said:


> QOTD - Answer 2
> Oh boy - you have me dreaming now!  DH and I would also love to go here one day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Hilton's Bora Bora Nui Resort and Spa!!!!


I'm in.  This looks gorgeous.  

*Dona*-Good luck with the play this weekend.  I skimmed through the past few days, but enjoyed your play stories.  

*Pamela*-Thanks for finding me on the princess thread.  I just saw your earlier post.  Thanks for the prayers.  Sorry the scale is not cooperating right now.  Hang in there.  You are doing everything right, and I know the scale mucs be soon to follow.    Sounds like you've got lots of scrapping ahead of you.  Hope the post vacation transition went well for all of you. 

*Karen*-Enjoy your weekend with your nephew.  Will there be some green beer after the parade? 

*Jill*-A friend of mine did Atkins and has been very successful on it.  It helped her to break her sugar addiction, and she will go back to the first weeks of the plan if she finds herself starting to backslide.  

*CC*-Hope everything is ok with you.  Hang in there. 

Thank you *Amykathleen* for coaching last week, and a big thank you to *Janis, Dona, Lindsay, and Pamela *for picking up the coaching duties this week.  

Hello to everyone I've missed.  Wishing you all a relaxing, healthy weekend!!


----------



## Heather.Mohler

Mikamah, 
We have been through the same thing with my brother.  He started having seizures when he was around 14.  Absence seizures (I don't know if I spelled it right, but it was where he kind of blacked out for a few seconds, but was still functioning instead of passing out).  He had a gran mal seizure one morning and we spent the next year and a half trying to get his medication just right.  But it we finally found it and he doesn't have a seizure under normal circumstances.  I know it is rough, but it will get better.  And kudos to you for evening thinking about eating right while going through all that!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Donalds! Thanks for the all the support! I am doing better. I'm not entirely sure what is going on, but I do know that I am very anxious. Then, there was today's added "experience." I slept for almost 12 hours last night, woke up and took my meds, waited the necessary 30 minutes and had an OP breakfast, then read a few pages of this thread, and was asleep by 10 AM. I remember my mom waking me up to ask me if I wanted to to eat lunch and then mumbling something before I fell back to sleep only to wake up after 2:30 PM. I called my doctor because the sleep was me fighting off dizziness/lightheadness and an occasional vertigo episode, but didn't hear back from him. I ended up having to call through the emergency line and he called me back during dinner, which I ate because my parents practically forced me to eat. I went off a med a few days ago because we thought there was a good chance I no longer need it. We aren't sure anymore because of how I felt today. The other possibility is that today's symptoms are "simply" withdrawal. He prescribed something that will help us determine whether I still need the med or if I'm going through withdrawal. I am hoping it is withdrawal because I felt so much better when I was tapering off this med. I should know if a few days.

*Pamela*, I appreciate the offer. We can just skip HH for the week. I know we have some very dedicated exercising, water drinking, veggie eating, BLs on both teams!

Have a great, OP week Donalds!


----------



## my3princes

jillbur said:


> DH suggested I try Atkins (or a lower carb plan). A couple nurses he works with are doing great with it. Anyone done Atkins before? I'm guessing it's similar to Christopher's Dukan diet since it's low carb? I know we need carbs, though, so I don't want to deprive my body of anything it needs. Maybe I'll see if they have any books at the library to take a peek at. Anything to take this (possible) last 10-15 pounds off would be great.
> 
> Have a healthy weekend!
> 
> Jill



DH and I did Atkins about 8 years ago.  I lost 50 lbs in 4 months and he lost 45.  Atkins does work, but you have to commit to it 100% because if you cheat it knocks you out of ketosis and it takes about 48 hours OP before you get back into ketosis.  DH and I actually had a conversation this morning about doing it again.  DH has been doing P90X again for about a two weeks and he is starting to feel it working.  I just can't commit to that intensive a program.  Diet I think I can do though Anxiety may have other ideas.



Heather.Mohler said:


> Mikamah,
> We have been through the same thing with my brother.  He started having seizures when he was around 14.  Absence seizures (I don't know if I spelled it right, but it was where he kind of blacked out for a few seconds, but was still functioning instead of passing out).  He had a gran mal seizure one morning and we spent the next year and a half trying to get his medication just right.  But it we finally found it and he doesn't have a seizure under normal circumstances.  I know it is rough, but it will get better.  And kudos to you for evening thinking about eating right while going through all that!



Our middle son had a GM seizure about 2 1/2 years ago.  Turns out he had been having PM seizures for years and he had been misdiagnosed with hypoglycemia.  In his case it was a brain tumor.  I remember how scary it was seeing him have the GM seizure and wondering if he was brain dead   The entire experience, diagnosis, surgery was almost surreal.  I'm happy to share as little or as much as anyone would care to learn about our experience if it can help anyone deal with what they are going through.  Hunter is 100% fine now and we are very blessed and very thankful.


----------



## my3princes

Sorry to be MIA the last couple of days.  Lacrosse is gearing up which will be cosuming every free moment within the next couple of weeks.  This week we have the bowling banquet for the High School team.  I'm trying to layout  our Hawaii excursion plans as we need to make some reservations, but I really haven't made much progress, maybe tomorrow. I'm developing a cold so my appetite is next to nothing, I guess that is the only positive weight loss thing I've managed in the last several weeks.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

donac said:


> I laughed about this.  I am at my desk most morning by 6:50.  There have been some mornings when I have 6 or 7 kids taking a make up test at 6:45 in the morning.  Our students are in classes at 7:35 in the morning so parent meets usually start at 7:15.
> 
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> We all have our dream vacations.  If money was not object what is the one thing that you would want to do?
> 
> Off to get some things done.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Yikes! Class started at 8 in high school and I have one at 8 this semester, but I have to commute so it takes a little longer than usual. Don't mind being there early, but the drive is so boring!

All Disneylands! I would love to take a nice long vacation to Scotland/Ireland or Australia though!

Yesterdays QOTD: I probably wouldn't. It would be fun for a week or 2 to learn some things and hang out with the trainers but I would probably gain the weight back when I went home because it would be harder. I'm doing fine at home, so!

----
Lovely day!

I was expecting to gain or at least maintain this week but the scale surprised me with a 1.6lb loss! I only worked out 3 days, spent 2 in bed and ate over my calories everyday, not sure what happened, but I'll take it!

I'm so excited because this means I've lost 10lbs since January!  5 more to go and I'll be at a healthy BMI and only 15-20 more to go and I'll be at my final goal weight! 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Sunday March 11 Qotd

What is one thing you have not done in disney that you look forward to doing one day


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> We all have our dream vacations.  If money was not object what is the one thing that you would want to do?
> 
> Off to get some things done.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I would love to visit loads of places in USA. Really want to see Boston, Washington, San Franciso and Alcatraz and Yellowstone Park (just because I grew up watching Yogi Bear) and the list goes on and on. Then when I'm done I'd like to hop over to Australia and tour there!! Think I may need more than 1 lottery win



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sunday March 11 Qotd
> 
> What is one thing you have not done in disney that you look forward to doing one day



I really want to do Rock n roller coaster but I live with a family of chickens Maybe 1 of these days I'll convince them


----------



## Heather.Mohler

luvpoohandcompany said:


> I really want to do Rock n roller coaster but I live with a family of chickens Maybe 1 of these days I'll convince them



If we're ever there at the same time just let me know and we'll ride it together - I love that ride!

I want to hit the water parks, but I never felt comfortable at my size.  But not any more!  Maybe not by this trip coming up in October, but definitely by our next trip!


----------



## my3princes

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sunday March 11 Qotd
> 
> What is one thing you have not done in disney that you look forward to doing one day



WDW:  Stay at Yacht and Beach Club
DL:  Everything!!!  Can't wait
Hawaii:  Aulani


----------



## belledreamer

donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> We all have our dream vacations.  If money was not object what is the one thing that you would want to do?



I'd want to go to the UK for a month and sightsee.  Besides, that's where they do Doctor Who so I'd have to get my fill of it while I'm there.  Plus I'd want to see some shows in the West End.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sunday March 11 Qotd
> 
> What is one thing you have not done in disney that you look forward to doing one day



The American Idol experience.  I've always wanted to try it, especially since several people have told me they like my singing.  But I have HORRIBLE stage fright...


----------



## ougrad86

mackeysmom said:


> *Copied from my WISH Journal:*
> _I had a 55 point day yesterday (Saturday).  You read that right  55 points.
> I am given a daily points allowance of 30.  Most weeks, I never use my Activity Points.  Additionally, I try not to use all of my 49 extra points.  But it is nice to know they are there if you need them.  I NEEDED THEM YESTERDAY.
> Went to Red Robin for lunch to celebrate a friends birthday.   I didnt go too crazy  I had a burger, fries and shared an appetizer with three other people.  That meal cost me 52 points.
> All week, I worked hard to stay within my daily points so that my extra weekly points were available.  Yesterday for breakfast I took advantage of fruit being zero points and had a whole banana with my morning tea.  For dinner, I loaded up my plate with zero point veggies and spent just a few points on grilled chicken.
> Was I a little hungry when I went to bed?  Yes.
> Was it worth it?  Absolutely
> Will I do it every week?  No, but its nice to know that I could if I wanted to.
> But my 55 point day really made me realize two things:
> 1) Because of the way the WW plan is structured, I CAN indulge every now-and-then without going off program.  All it takes is some advanced planning.
> 2) If I can have a 55 point day on a day where Ive only indulged with one meal, how many points was I eating in the past?   Pre-WW, I probably would have had a large Dunkin Donuts coffee (light and sweet, of course) and a donut for breakfast, and would have had a normal dinner.   Ill bet I routinely had days where I went over 100 points.
> So I celebrate my 55 point day  without guilt and without regret. _
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> That being said, I did NOT weigh myself this morning.
> I know that the scale would not have been accurate - my fingers were swollen when I woke us, so I know the sodium is still in my system.  I'll be sure to get in more water than usual today, so hopefully when I step on the scale tomorrow I won't be like this:  .
> - Laura



Wow - I used to eat like that all the time, a lot of cereal and milk for breakfast, meat and potatoes for dinner and a meal out, anything I felt like eating.  It is kind of scary when you think about it, what I used to shove in my mouth without even thinking about it.  When I went low fat, I know I still didn't do too well since I had no idea how much hidden fat is in some of those things.
I try to preplan now when we go out, so I can look up the nutritional info beforehand and make decisions.  Ended up at a Silver Diner yesterday though, and the light meals they offered, none looked the least big appetizing.
Good job in planning ahead and making sure you stayed within your weekly offerings.  I have alot of trouble staying on my daily points, usually chip away at my splurge points throughout the week (mostly on the weekends).  I usually go over about 3-4 points a day.  Since I can't exercise as much (although I was able to walk around the malls yesterday since the shot didn't mess me up as much) I need to really watch it.



belledreamer said:


> It's just frustrating that I'm still teeter-tottering on these same 3 lbs...  So I'm hoping that since I'm adding in weight training, maybe things will start moving again.
> I mean, sure my clothes are getting looser, (the jeans I'm wearing are bagging all around me) the 'back bulge' is practically gone, I swear I've dropped 4 inches on my waist and just today, someone told me that it looked like my stomach was a lot slimmer; all that I'm happy about.  I just wish the scale was showing it...
> Sorry to be sounding so ungrateful for what I have accomplished and really my problems are miniscule compared to what other people are dealing with.  I'm just frustrated, that's all...
> Thanks for listening.
> Quick question about calories and exercise:  If you've eaten 1,300 calories for the day but go to the gym and burn 400, does that mean that you still have to eat 300 calories to get you to 1,200?
> I still can't help but feel that I'm not eating enough...



I agree with another poster who said you should practice better nutrition.  You might want to take a mulit-vitamin and calcium supplement daily to also help.
The pain that you have been feeling with your workouts?  That indicates injury to the muscle.  That is common with exercise, if you push yourself you do suffer minor injuries, and the muscles do heal again (but you need proper nutrition for them to do this).  But there is inflammation which can show up as weight - water and all that.  Take a day off once a week, alternate muscle groups - do cardio one day and strength training the next.  And instead of focusing on the scale, try focusing on how comfortable your clothes are!  Although I am watching the scale I was thrilled with my last WIN measurement, and am looking toward feeling comfortable in my size 12's again.  I am not losing as fast as I would like - but my clothes do feel more comfortable, and I know the scale will eventually follow.
As for calories, you need to exercise to work off some of your calorie intake and keep your metabolism up.  Evaluate your exercise level to make sure you are taking in a correct intake to lose in a steady fashion - you may be eating less than you should, I seem to remember hearing that 1,400 was a good level to lose weight, but I have been doing WW for so long, it is hard to remember the exact numbers.  You are building muscle...and losing fat...which is why you are losing inches but the scale isn't moving much.
Enjoy the compliments!  You are doing great!

"





trinaweena said:


> I am so sick. I havent gotten out of bed all day and I don't think tomorrow will be any different. I feel bad cause i can tell work is getting pissy at me. Oh well, i need to beat this cold/flu. I just feel so awful



It sounds like you need to rest.  Hope you feel better soon.



amykathleen2005 said:


> Monday Question of the Day
> Theme: The Ugly Stepsister
> We've talked about what you are most proud of doing. So what task have you been putting off doing, hoping it will go away?



Mostly housework stuff, the big jobs...the garage, and some decluttering.  I would also like to do the landscaping, but I think it is to the point where we need someone to come in.  My knees will be better this summer though, so maybe I can get some thinks planted and clean it up some.  But I do wish it would just go away 




jillbur said:


> What kind of shots are you getting (cortizone?)? My mom used to have to get shots when we were going somewhere that involved a lot of walking. She's now had one knee replaced and the other is getting done in April. I hope she stops making excuses for not exercising after this next surgery. Good luck with your shots!
> Jill



I am getting halogen (sp?).  It is a lubricant and last longer than cortizone.  It does not relieve the pain, it relieves the reason for the pain.  Not sure how it works, but I have had it before and it was great.  The shots are made directly into the bone, into the joint itself (or maybe the disc in between?) which is why it is so painful.  This last week was not as bad as the first week, which helped, but still limp some the days I get it done.  I should start feeling the effects after next week shots, and at the end of 5 weeks (two shots a week, one in each kness on different days), I should be ready to run around the parks.  Only problem is I am not getting much exercise leading up to it to get myself ready.  Plan to start a little again next week to get my legs at least a little up to the task. 



buzz5985 said:


> I just made an ADR for LeCellier and had to leave a CC number.  If you cancel at least 24 hours in advance - you will not be charged a fee.  But if you don't cancel you will be charged $20.  I cannot begin to tell you how happy I am with this policy.
> I didn't realize peope weren't following the rules of FP too.  Was I the only one that returned during the hour designated??  If we couldn't make it - we would give the tickets away to some people near the attraction.
> Janis



I like the new ADR rule - alot of people have been abusing it, and Disney was probably suffering with no-shows so lost revenue.

I am one of the people that took advantage of the rule that allowed you to come back outside of the window, as long as it was after the first time and on the same day.  When this first came out, I was reading a thread where someone posted a page for the FP rules for the employees - it stipulated that the customer could use it anytime during the remainder of the day.  It was simply not told to the customers.  But it was allowed, and I did use it as my legs can't handle all the backtracking across the park to keep up with the times.  When we could not use the FP we would try to give them to other people, with varying degrees of success.
That is why when the rides broke down and you were handed FP's to come back later, it didn't matter - it was good for the rest of the day, which is why they could hand them out.



belledreamer said:


> So I had my 'great' moment at the gym today.
> I slipped...on the treadmill.
> And got flung against the wall...
> I'm still not quite sure how it happened.  I thought I'd had stepped on something slick, but there was nothing on the treadmill so I guess I just stepped wrong.  Plus I wasn't wearing the clip for the emergency stop, so I just couldn't regain my footing, fell forward on my knees and ended up hitting the wall...
> Didn't hurt myself too bad though.  Tried to walk it off but after about 10 minutes, I had had enough.  So I'm heading to go ice my knee some more in a minute.  Got a lovely bruise showing up on my knee.  Nice...
> But on the bright side, I made the top 10!



Good job on the top 10!

Glad you were not badly hurt.  I would probably have broken something.  I did not know about an emergency stop clip.  I have been thinking about getting a treadmill, for myself and DS to walk (he runs) on during inclement weather - which for me also means too hot.  I think I will get one of those!



amykathleen2005 said:


> Tuesday Question of the Day
> Theme:The Dream
> Finish this sentence. When I reach my weight goal.....



I have never reached my goal...but when I do I will keep it that way.  I will put a plan in place to continue my healthy lifestyle, to keep on exercising, to keep on eye on my weight and nip anything in the bud if necessary.
I will also go out and buy some cute new clothes 

Although I set 150 as my goal, if I can continue down, I will do it.  150 would be what I feel is a healthy goal, although my Wii seems to think my BMI would be better at 145.  135 would be the least I think I could go down to, but at my age, my fitness ability and my post-baby body, I thought 150 seemed reasonable.  



mikamah said:


> Glad the shots have started, and fingers crossed all goes well, and you are taking those steps 2 at a time pain free before you know it.  The shots do not sound like much fun, but it sounds like you've seen the benefit so it's worth it.  And I think as women there is so much in our heads to remember, that's partly why we don't remember some of the negative or painful stuff.



That might be .  Don't have room to store the memories of the bad stuff.  Between work and home and DS's schoolwork and track, and DH's stuff (including some work drama right now), and then the rest of our extended family (birthdays, anniversaries, etc), there isn't room for much more!!



4HOLIDAYS said:


> My stomache is acting up again, so back to bread,bananas and rice as well as a steady diet of prevacid and pepcid. Ugh! I syill did 25 min on TM but it feels worse afterwards so I'll be skiping it today.



One thing you mentioned that concerned me - Prevacid and Pepcid.  I thought they were the same thing?  I take one Prevacid once a day to keep my acid level down.  If you combine, or take too much, it might reduce your stomach acid to a level where it is difficult to digest foods?  I usually pop some Tums if for some reason I have issues, but do not take them as often unless I have too much dairy, which can really mess up my stomach.



::Snow_White:: said:


> Just stopping in for a quick moment. Went to a conert with a friend last night and caught a nasty cold. Spent most of today sleeping and watching movies. Feeling a little bit better now, but haven't ate the best things though I'm not really hungry. My entire body is sore so it looks like I'll be taking a break from my exercise for a couple days.
> I hate being sick!



Hope you're feeling better soon!



VirataMama4 said:


> Time is totally getting away from me lately!  The movers come to pack us up on Friday and load everything on Saturday!   I don't either DH or I really thought about what we're going to do for a week without any furniture or anything, but I guess we'll figure it out.



Good luck on the move! Your house is probably empty now...hope you didn't pack your laptop!

When we PCS'd, once our house was empty, we were put up at a local hotel (in Germany) and when we came from Oklahoma to DC, we stayed at the BLQ?  or some sort of transient housing at the Navel annex.  Don't they set you up with that?



amykathleen2005 said:


> Wednesday Question of the Day
> Theme: Hump Day
> What do you have to look forward to this weekend to get you over the hump?



Rest for one!  Work was a little stressful this week - or actually time management with my appointments, DS's apppointments and needing to leave early to drive him to a running trail one day playing havoc with my schedule!

I was looking forward to shopping at IKEA this weekend, fun place to go and browse and good exercise between that and Potomac Mills, which is a huge outlet mall here in Virginia.  Couldn't walk as much as I would have like, knees hurt some, but it was fun.



VirataMama4 said:


> I'm not sure I'm looking forward to anything this weekend.  The movers will be here all day Friday to pack everything up and then they will be loading it all on the truck on Saturday.  So this weekend is going to be pretty hectic and stressful making sure everything gets done correctly and making sure they don't pack the garbage or dog food...  Yes, they packed both last time we PCS'd.



That happened to us when we left Germany .  They are very efficient!



my3princes said:


> Pam, I got an email from usajobs yesterday saying that I was qualified for the job, but not referred.  In that past that has meant that I was blocked by a Veteran.  I haven't heard from the dept other than she's looking into it.  If I am blocked by a Vet then they would have to disqualify the person or persons in order for me to be considered.  It's frustrating as no vets applied the first time.  Right now it's looking like I might be collecting unemployment for the summer and hoping to land something in the late summer or early fall.



So sorry about the job.  Still can't believe they put you through that.



amykathleen2005 said:


> Thursday Question of the Day
> Theme: Inspiration
> Do you have a celebrity inspiration for your weight loss (and other goals)? Who and why?



No celebrity - I tend to look at real people who have lost weight as inspiration.  And as someone mentioned, if I had trainers, chefs and the resources they have, I would have no problem getting to and maintaining my weight.



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Funny on the radio here this morning they announced that it was "international womens day" I wonder if special days are different depending on where you are?




It depends on the country, but sometimes I will see two or three things designated on one day - Dunkin' Donuts sounds like it was just trying to drum up business.



::Snow_White:: said:


> I see someone posted a modcloth dress a few pages back. I've actually decided to buy this one-piece swimsuit a few weeks before our trip comes around, hopefully it'll look great. I'm a modest kind of girl so I think this is absolutely adorable! http://www.modcloth.com/shop/onepiece-swimwear/beach-blanket-bingo-one-piece-in-black
> Hope you all have been having a great week!



That is such a cute swimsuit!  Very similar to mine (I tend toward modesty as well), except I have a little short skirt with it.  I may need a new one, since I am down 15-20 pounds from last summer!



pjlla said:


> Well.... yes and no.  Got a surprise on the scale.... but it was more of the  type  than the  type.
> I am fed up.  I need to figure out what is going wrong here and quickly.  Forgive my ranting here.....just ready to scream.  TTYL..................P



So sorry you are going through this.  Hope you can figure it out.  It is so frustrating when something like this happens, and there seems to be no reason for it.



trinaweena said:


> I'm feeling very tired today and finding it difficult to get going. and by get going i mean get studying. I have midterm on monday morning that im very afraid im going to fail, and this weekend is shot. bridal shower tomorrow (so i will have tomorrow night) and driving to the cape for the tasting on sunday.  In addition i have a spanish exam on thursday and a big assignment due wednesday.  So I really need motivation i just dont know where it is!
> That's probably for two reasons, 1) i am still sick. I can function, but my cough/flu turned into a cold which is super annoying. Nasal congestion/drippage, headache, sore jaw.  It really drains you. Yesterday was AWFUL I got home from school late and i just layed down in bed and didn't want to move. But then i couldn't sleep so there's that other reason i can't get going today 2) i stayed up till 4 in the morning doing spanish homework cause i couldn't sleep. I got all the homework done which is great (one less thing to worry about) but im tired!
> so i'm stressing and tired and just kind of ready for this week to be over. I'm also fighting with my mom about money. she wants me to work more hours but also get straight A's and its just really difficult. She's in a bad mood this week and refuses to get me cold medicine and i dont have any money in my account to get it. she wants me to use up the dayquil but i HATE IT it gives me a stomach ache and makes me feel funny. so i'm just annoyed that i cant even take any medicine to feel better
> i was down a pound this week, which now seems to be the norm every week. again its probably because im sick but still, im so close to my goal i can see it! 12 pounds to go. i've lost 28 pounds so far



Slow and steady is the best way to lose, and you've done a great job so far.

Sorry for all the stress in your life right now.  Dealing with a cold and trying to concentrate on school or work is the worst.  Sorry your mom won't help you with medicine.  Remember to drink lots of water, it can help with some of the symptoms.  Hope you were able to enjoy this weekend a little even with all the stuff going on and your cold.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I had today off. I did some shopping and had a healthy lunch at panera bread. I finally got myself an iphone which i am thrilled about. As the day went on though i started to feel sick. Nausea, diarrhea and horrible bodyaches. Of course its a night where dh works late and ryan has a bball game. Its true when they say moms cant be sick.  I am hoping this virus helps me to loose wt.



I lost weight last week on something...but of course gained it back   oh well...

Love, love, love my iPhone.  Got in on the 3Gs, finally upgraded to the 4Gs.  Did not want to wait for the 5.  Gave DS my old one.  I am even with AT&T, which everyone seems to hate, but it gives me better coverage than Verizon and never had any service troubles, so not sure why no one likes them?  But I have my whole life in my iPhone (and lots of music), it is great.



buzz5985 said:


> QOTD - Friday - March 9 - If time and money were not an issue - would you ever go to one of the Biggest Loser Ranches??
> Janis



I am not sure what they are like...probably not.  I do not watch BL, but what I have seen does not make me want to punish myself like that.  And I think my knees would be an issue (they seems to come up alot...)



jillbur said:


> Well, it says 21 hours so we would stop 2 nights down and back. Although, my sister said she's not in a rush so we could stop more so we can do things along the way. We want to stop and see Graceland (our parents took us when we were younger) and when we were talking about it, none of the kids knew who Elvis was! It was hilarious.
> Thanks! I love planning a vacation. I think Gatlinburg is 9 hours from here? 21 is going to be a long drive if we decide to drive to TX!
> Jill



I think our drive between where we live in Northern Virginia and Omaha (where DMiL lives) is about 19 - 21 hours - 1,100 miles.  We usually drive it in two very long days.  We have no problem with car time though.  DS has been a good traveler since he was young, and DH and I share the driving - soon DS will be able to do some of it as well .  We overnight when we get tired, carry a Hampton Inn catalog with us and decide as we are driving and call ahead to reserve a room.  We used to do it straight through, with one of us taking a nap, but that ended when DS was born, since it was hard to nap well with a baby to tend to.



donac said:


> Question of the Day
> We all have our dream vacations.  If money was not object what is the one thing that you would want to do?



Europe, with Germany as the home base.  A whole summer, while DS is off school.  To see the real Germany, not just the tourist sites, we would stay in a small town.  And just hit a few other countries to see the highlights.



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Donalds! Thanks for the all the support! I am doing better. I'm not entirely sure what is going on, but I do know that I am very anxious. Then, there was today's added "experience." I slept for almost 12 hours last night, woke up and took my meds, waited the necessary 30 minutes and had an OP breakfast, then read a few pages of this thread, and was asleep by 10 AM. I remember my mom waking me up to ask me if I wanted to to eat lunch and then mumbling something before I fell back to sleep only to wake up after 2:30 PM. I called my doctor because the sleep was me fighting off dizziness/lightheadness and an occasional vertigo episode, but didn't hear back from him. I ended up having to call through the emergency line and he called me back during dinner, which I ate because my parents practically forced me to eat. I went off a med a few days ago because we thought there was a good chance I no longer need it. We aren't sure anymore because of how I felt today. The other possibility is that today's symptoms are "simply" withdrawal. He prescribed something that will help us determine whether I still need the med or if I'm going through withdrawal. I am hoping it is withdrawal because I felt so much better when I was tapering off this med. I should know if a few days.
> *Pamela*, I appreciate the offer. We can just skip HH for the week. I know we have some very dedicated exercising, water drinking, veggie eating, BLs on both teams!
> Have a great, OP week Donalds!



CC, hope things are getting better.  I like your description of us !



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sunday March 11 Qotd
> What is one thing you have not done in disney that you look forward to doing one day



Taken our time.  I would like to just spend a relaxed vacation, take two weeks and not rush to everything.   Maybe a day or two at Universal as well, and a day at Seaworld.  The rest of the time could be Disney.  Go horseback riding or biking at Fort Wilderness, tour a few of the resorts, and enjoy our resort as well, and all it has to offer (I would have to save for awhile, because I would want to see at Animal Kingdom Lodge ; although I could go to SOG if we could get two weeks there).

Will finish up on another post.

Carol


----------



## jillbur

ChelleyB said:


> Let us know how the recipes turn out.  I love trying new things
> 
> *****************************
> 
> Evening everybody
> It was fun morning of bowling.  The kindergarten class would loft the ball and I would just laugh b/c the ball went 3' in the air and then plummeted onto the lane. No broken toes   It was a lot of fun to watch.  They are a good group of kids.
> We don't have anything big planned tomorrow.  DH might install the new kitchen faucet and we might head out to a home show.  Hoping to replace our windows this year and dream about siding.  The joys of an older home!  DD really, really wants a yoyo, so we hope to shop for that as well.
> Hope you all have a great weekend!




Thanks for the kale chips recipe. I'm going to try them next week.

The recipe I tried from skinnytaste last night was Chicken Rollatini. I made modifications, though. I omitted the red onion (for my kids sake) and used a thin ham instead of panchetta (for DHs sake). DH and I really like it. DSs didn't like it so much. DS8 ate the chicken & scraped out the cheese and ham. DS5 informed me he didn't like any of it. Or the green beans. So, he ate mashed potatoes lol. I didn't have any potatoes, but I made them just in case the kids didn't like it. Good thing I did lol.

Glad you had fun bowling! We've had bowling birthday parties and they are a hoot!




donac said:


> Question of the Day
> 
> We all have our dream vacations.  If money was not object what is the one thing that you would want to do?



I would take a world trip. A little bit of cruising and a little driving. I have big travel dreams with a a peanut budget, though lol.
But, a girl can dream 




DisNorth said:


> Good Morning Team Donald! Hope you are having a healthy weekend!
> 
> Oh, I love traveling! If time and money was no object I would do an around the world trip over about 2 or so years. I would go to South America, Amazon and Andies then I would take an Antarctica cruise then fly to Easter Island. Then fly to Australia and take 3 or 4 months just driving around. Then I'd hit Asia and travel through to Beijing where I would catch the train across Siberia. From Russia I would travel down Eastern Europe to Turkey then over to Africa then finish off in Western Europe. That way I could hit every continent!



Great minds think alike! I would love to see the whole world!




Heather.Mohler said:


> Weighed in this morning and I lost 5.8!  That is a total of 7.8 over 2 weeks.  I can feel my ankle bones again!



Holy smokes! That's awesome!




mikamah said:


> Good morning team Donalds!!
> 
> I've been a little mia also this week.  Ds did great on tuesday for his eeg, and that afternoon, we had a really nice day, we took the dog for a long walk and went down behind ds's school and walked in the marsh along the river, and ds got to climb some trees, and it was just a nice afternoon.  The rest of the week not quite so lovely, he was overtired and a bit emotional, and I was feeling a bit stressed and drained and we are both happy the weekend is here.  His eeg was ok, the same as in sept, but he's been having some little seizures occassionally, so after talking to the neurologist we are going to increase his med a little and see if that helps.  There is still a good chance this is rolandic epilepsy of childhood and he will outgrow it, so I'm trying not to stress too much, and think positive.  It's hard some days though.
> 
> Last night I let him have a friend sleep over, probably not the best idea for an already tired boy, but it made him very happy, and I plan to have lots of patience today. And they have been great.  We watched Zookeeper last night, and this morning they're playing wii, and i'm here.  I rented Bridesmaids to watch myself, and will watch that tonight.  I heard it was very funny.
> 
> I'm maintaining around the 205 mark, and ok with that this week.  I've done well with planning and cooking my dinners, but haven't been tracking faithfully, so a few extra snacks here and there have crossed the lips.  I'll grocery shop tomorrow and make a plan for the week.  It's nice to have no plans this weekend.
> 
> *Jill*-A friend of mine did Atkins and has been very successful on it.  It helped her to break her sugar addiction, and she will go back to the first weeks of the plan if she finds herself starting to backslide.



Glad the eeg was ok and I hope they get it all figured out soon! I'm pretty impressed that you maintained during such a stressful week. Way to go!

I went to the library and got the Atkins book and two cookbooks. I guess it can't hurt to read up on it and try some new recipes. Thanks for the info. Me and sugar are pretty good friends, so this is something I want to work on. Maybe low carb will help with those chocolate cravings!




cclovesdis said:


> Hi Donalds! Thanks for the all the support! I am doing better. I'm not entirely sure what is going on, but I do know that I am very anxious. Then, there was today's added "experience." I slept for almost 12 hours last night, woke up and took my meds, waited the necessary 30 minutes and had an OP breakfast, then read a few pages of this thread, and was asleep by 10 AM. I remember my mom waking me up to ask me if I wanted to to eat lunch and then mumbling something before I fell back to sleep only to wake up after 2:30 PM. I called my doctor because the sleep was me fighting off dizziness/lightheadness and an occasional vertigo episode, but didn't hear back from him. I ended up having to call through the emergency line and he called me back during dinner, which I ate because my parents practically forced me to eat. I went off a med a few days ago because we thought there was a good chance I no longer need it. We aren't sure anymore because of how I felt today. The other possibility is that today's symptoms are "simply" withdrawal. He prescribed something that will help us determine whether I still need the med or if I'm going through withdrawal. I am hoping it is withdrawal because I felt so much better when I was tapering off this med. I should know if a few days.



CC~Hope this all gets worked out soon!



my3princes said:


> DH and I did Atkins about 8 years ago.  I lost 50 lbs in 4 months and he lost 45.  Atkins does work, but you have to commit to it 100% because if you cheat it knocks you out of ketosis and it takes about 48 hours OP before you get back into ketosis.  DH and I actually had a conversation this morning about doing it again.  DH has been doing P90X again for about a two weeks and he is starting to feel it working.  I just can't commit to that intensive a program.  Diet I think I can do though Anxiety may have other ideas.



Wow! 50 lbs and 45 lbs is A LOT!! Thanks for the help. I'm not sure I could totally go carbless, but I'll read the books to see what it's all about. 



my3princes said:


> Sorry to be MIA the last couple of days.  Lacrosse is gearing up which will be cosuming every free moment within the next couple of weeks.  This week we have the bowling banquet for the High School team.  I'm trying to layout  our Hawaii excursion plans as we need to make some reservations, but I really haven't made much progress, maybe tomorrow. I'm developing a cold so my appetite is next to nothing, I guess that is the only positive weight loss thing I've managed in the last several weeks.



Oooooohhhhh...Hawaii. Are you going to take a helicopter tour?



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sunday March 11 Qotd
> 
> What is one thing you have not done in disney that you look forward to doing one day



When DSs are old enough, I would like to do the snorkling at The Seas. Also, I can't wait until we can go during a holiday. I don't care which one. DH and I want to go during Food and Wine, but MNSSH and MVMCP sound terrific!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Okay...I started responding at 10 am and didn't get to finish until now, so I'll have more catching up to do. We were really enjoying the 65 degree weather today  Let me post this and I'll be back.

Jill


----------



## ougrad86

OK, Ashley posted while I was putting my together, but still a long space between the two!

I was catching up on the podcasts, and they mentioned how the company that was supposed to get them the new servers had not, and they are the reason for all the problems we have been having.  This was from February, and they changed providers just a couple weeks ago.  It seems to have done the trick, it has been a lot better lately.

Work has been crazy.  Trying to keep up my hours so I do not burn any of my sick or vac time.  But this week I had two shot appointments, DS had a doc appointment, and I had to leave work early to drive him to some trails where they run sometimes.  Do not understand this - half of the kids are under driving age, and we have restrictions about how many kids can be in a car with a newly licensed drivers so no chance for car pool.  So I have to leave work an hour early so I can pick up DS at school, and drive him to a park so they can run there, when there are trails all around the community, alot of them wending through wooded areas.  It doesn't make sense...he is planning cross-country in the fall, I can only assume there would be more of this...

Shots were better this week, did not hurt as much, although I am having some residual pain.  I am hoping most of that will disappear with this weeks series, and I can get out and do some walking and getting my legs ready for the parks.  Just three more weeks!

Gained weight this week...expected I would.  I wasn't as OP as I should have been with all the craziness, working through lunch, etc.  Plus that hugh loss was due to some gastrointestinal something (haven't figured out if a virus or something I ate).  So gained it all back...

However, did find time to go shopping one evening for shorts.  Had a real nice moment when I pulled on the ones I was trying to realize the 12's were way too big, had to get the 10's!  Go to the next area (I had to buy 7 pairs, I have no intention of washing while on vacation), and pick up the 10's and 12's there to try on...too tight!  Had to get those in 14!

OK, same store, what is with the difference in sizes?!  And right now I am wearing size 12 jeans!?!  Can't count on any of this anymore.  May return what I found if I can find better, not too crazy about them, don't want to go too short, but not too long either.  I have always hated my legs and I have fat knees (just found out from the doctor this week that is because of the inflammation I have in them, so not because of my weight), so I hate wearing shorts.  My friend who convinced me to wear a bathing suit talked me into wearing shorts...but it's good.  Not like anyone will be critiquing my legs while I am on vacation.

That's about it.  Will probably stay busy until we go, need to plan what to pack, my hair appt is this coming weekend, DS is getting his haircut as well this week, and any last minute questions on the DIS.  Had one I was planning to post this weekend, I was thinking about it all week and then forgot what it was!  And I think I needed to know this, just completely forgot what it was!  Hope I remember before we go.

Still need to send my weight in, and then get ready for work tomorrow.  I think I will wimp out and have soup, since I am running out of time this weekend...

Have a good week all!

Carol


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

luvpoohandcompany said:


> I really want to do Rock n roller coaster but I live with a family of chickens Maybe 1 of these days I'll convince them



oh I rode that for the first time last Feb and absolutely loved it.  I cant wait to go on it with Dh in october and hopefully we can get my oldest DS to ride.  He will be almost 8.  I have a feeling he will chicken out too.  He keeps saying hes going to ride it but I have a feeling he is all talk.



Heather.Mohler said:


> I want to hit the water parks, but I never felt comfortable at my size.  But not any more!  Maybe not by this trip coming up in October, but definitely by our next trip!



We love going to water parks and I am annoyed every year at how I look but it is a ton of fun and usually once I am there I forget about how I look, well until I see the pictures......



belledreamer said:


> The American Idol experience.  I've always wanted to try it, especially since several people have told me they like my singing.  But I have HORRIBLE stage fright...



After listening to your song you shared I can say that you would totally rock that stage girl.....you would get my vote.



jillbur said:


> Okay...I started responding at 10 am and didn't get to finish until now, so I'll have more catching up to do. We were really enjoying the 65 degree weather today  Let me post this and I'll be back.
> 
> Jill



Glad you got to enjoy the beautiful day PA had today.  It was wonderful.



ougrad86 said:


> OK, same store, what is with the difference in sizes?!



I hate that.  I try to tell myself it is only a number but it still messes with my head.  Its so frustrating.  

**********************************************************

I hope everyone had some nice weather this weekend to enjoy.  This whole time change is nice because we get more daylight but I am really feeling that 1 hour of sleep I missed.

Today was another busy day.  Ran 6 miles had to cut 1 off of my 7mile goal or else we would have been late to my cousin's bday party.  It was a skating party and it was the first time the boys had been roller skating.  By the end they loved it.  My legs are so sore....I hope I can walk tomorrow.  At least I got lost of exercise in today.  Eating was pretty good too so I am starting the week of on a good note for once.

Talk to you all tomorrow.  Its back to the grind for me.


----------



## Mary•Poppins

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sunday March 11 Qotd
> 
> What is one thing you have not done in disney that you look forward to doing one day



I would like to stay in the Grand Floridian ... and also take the Segway tour of Epcot.  



luvpoohandcompany said:


> I really want to do Rock n roller coaster but I live with a family of chickens Maybe 1 of these days I'll convince them




I will go with you too!  When my boys were little, they were "chickens" too.  Now that they are teenagers, they love it also.

I haven't been on here Donald friends.  The musical program has consumed my life ... but I turned it in this weekend!  Whoo Hoo!   

I just need to okay the proof when it comes and it will be printed.   I think this is the LAST year I do it.  Lots of drama with a kid not turning in a BIO and with the new producer asking me to do some things that I just could not agree to.  Just not up for this type of stress that I "volunteer" for.  I have told the producer to look for someone to take it over ... hoping she finds someone. 

My weight has stayed at the same number for the last 3/4 weeks.  I have to be thankful that I didn't gain over the stress.  But .... I really need to get back on track.  NO EXCUSES!  

Good luck to all you fellow PA teachers out there with the state tests!  We aren't starting until Tuesday ... trying to give the kids one day to adjust to daylight savings time.


----------



## buzz5985

Sunday March 11 Qotd

What is one thing you have not done in disney that you look forward to doing one day

I would love to go to the Food and Wine festival with my SIL and BIL.  They have never been to WDW. 

But the rate I spent money this weekend - forget any trips.  My son plays lacrosse - he starts Spring Meltdown conditioning camp tomorrow.  So he got all his pads, etc out from last spring.  Nothing fit - accept the helmet.  And I think I would have buttered his ears to get it on.    So I wrote a check for $260 to play lacrosse, $115 for Meltdown.  $60 for cleats, $60 for running shoes,  Gloves - $70, Pads - $40.  We are lucky that his grandfather bought him a new stick for Christmas.  Oh and I should mention - all the prices are on sale.  Can you imagine $70 for gloves???  Originally $99.99!!!! 

The whole time I was thinking - no Signature Dining this trip!!!!  Then we went to Home Depot to look at gas grills.  Our's blew off our deck and smashed a couple of months ago.  After we priced up new burners etc, we decided it would be better to buy a new one.  I told DH to get a Weber if he wanted one.  Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary!!!  But he helped cook on one at a cook out last year, and realized that a $300 grill works just as well as a $800 grill.  So we bought another CharBroil with infra-red technology.  It was one of Consumer Reports Best Buys.  You can't see the flames - so no flare ups.  I will need to get used to it.  But I cooked chicken, pork tenderloin, turkey tenderloin on it tonight.  All came out very juicy.  I am so happy to have my grill back. 

I didn't have a good week weight wise.  I am struggling with hormones, if you get my drift.  But - I wasn't working my plan like I should have either.  I am getting very sloppy with the journaling.  I have a plan in place food wise, the weather looks good for the week - SO NO EXCUSES!!!!

Have a great week everyone - and thank you to all that are helping with the QOTD this week.  Can you believe that the merge is only about 10 days away???  

Janis


----------



## donac

Good Monday morning everyone. 

First weekend of the show is done.  We made it through even with daylight savings time.  One more weekend of the show and then the following week is the 50th anniversary review and all will be done.  At least I will know where my March has gone. 

The good thing about this week is that only one brush up rehersal and that is Thursday night with no costumes.  I will miss that since I have yoga. 

We are also done with testing we are back to normal schedule this week at school.  


Question of the Day 
We all have our dream vacations. If money was not object what is the one thing that you would want to do?

I would stay at DW for a month with a full entrance to everything.  I don't know where I would stay.  We are  staying at BLT this summer so I guess I can decided after that.I think  maybe a family suite without the rest of the family. 

We did the segway tour a couple of years ago and loved it. 

Sunday March 11 Qotd

What is one thing you have not done in disney that you look forward to doing one day

Halloween and Christmas.  I just want to see what the park looks like.  The last time we were there it eas the  last week in Aug and they were already setting out pumpkins.  

We will be there for Halloween in 2015.  Dh's birthday is Halloween and he wants to spend his 60th birthday in DW. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## D73

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sunday March 11 Qotd
> 
> What is one thing you have not done in disney that you look forward to doing one day



Wow there are quite a few answers I could give here......

I would say to do a Segway tour or go Horseback riding.....I have never been below the weight limit when I am there.

Big dream.......To spend Christmans and New Year's Season in a Grand Villa with my family.....bringing in loads of decorations and just having family time at Disney. The last time I did anything Disney with my entire family (parents and sister) was probably when I was in high school back in the 80's.  I have been there with my parents and been there with my sister but never all together.

°°°°

Good Monday morning everyone. I hope you had an enjoyable weekend.

I did get to see John Carter on Saturday, which I really enjoyed. If you get the chance I recommend it.....especially if you like the Narnia, Star Wars type film.

I also managed to get a really long hike in yesterday with a friend that I have not seen since August.  The weather is starting to improve here and the sunny day was beckoning. Quite nice actually.

I just never managed to post here on the weekend.....I must remedy that.

Have a great Monday!!!!

Christopher


----------



## mikamah

Just wanted to pop in and say a quick hello! 

I am back in the wagon, did a very wagon friendly shopping trip yesterday, so I can stay put, and there is plenty of room for everyone to join me here!!

We can do this.  Here in new england we're getting a taste of spring and the thoughts of bathing suit weather ahead is motivating me today! 

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## pjlla

Morning friends!  I believe I am your fill-in coach for the next few days.

Today's QOTD:

Identify one or two high risk scenarios..... occasions, activities, or places in which you are in danger of eating more than you should or eating the wrong foods.  Now create an "escape plan."  What will you do to help yourself in this/these situation(s)??

(Thanks to Flat Belly Diet book for the inspiration for today's question.)

BONUS QOTD:  I just found out that Snow White's Scary Adventure (at the MK) is closing.  Will this make you sad?  Happy?  Don't care?  Never heard of this ride before?


BBL.....................................P


----------



## jillbur

MaryPoppins;44295292 said:
			
		

> Good luck to all you fellow PA teachers out there with the state tests!  We aren't starting until Tuesday ... trying to give the kids one day to adjust to daylight savings time.



We are starting tomorrow, also. I don't think any kid would want to start off their Monday morning with the PSSA.




buzz5985 said:


> But the rate I spent money this weekend - forget any trips.  My son plays lacrosse - he starts Spring Meltdown conditioning camp tomorrow.  So he got all his pads, etc out from last spring.  Nothing fit - accept the helmet.  And I think I would have buttered his ears to get it on.    So I wrote a check for $260 to play lacrosse, $115 for Meltdown.  $60 for cleats, $60 for running shoes,  Gloves - $70, Pads - $40.  We are lucky that his grandfather bought him a new stick for Christmas.  Oh and I should mention - all the prices are on sale.  Can you imagine $70 for gloves???  Originally $99.99!!!!
> 
> Janis




Wow! I didn't realize how expensive lacrosse is! Is it a school sport or independent team? If it's a school sport, I would think they could get some of the eqipment paid for! Yikes!




D73 said:


> I did get to see John Carter on Saturday, which I really enjoyed. If you get the chance I recommend it.....especially if you like the Narnia, Star Wars type film.
> 
> Have a great Monday!!!!
> 
> Christopher



I actually just saw that John Carter (which cracks me up since DS5's name is Carter John) didn't do as well as it really should have for as expensive as it was to make. I would like to see it, but it's not a priority. I'll probably just wait until it goes to our cheap theater ($3 a ticket) or on dvd.




pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> Identify one or two high risk scenarios..... occasions, activities, or places in which you are in danger of eating more than you should or eating the wrong foods.  Now create an "escape plan."  What will you do to help yourself in this/these situation(s)??
> 
> (Thanks to Flat Belly Diet book for the inspiration for today's question.)
> 
> BONUS QOTD:  I just found out that Snow White's Scary Adventure (at the MK) is closing.  Will this make you sad?  Happy?  Don't care?  Never heard of this ride before?



QOTD~Anything that involves a celebration with my whole family. We grew up celebrating birthdays big. Out to eat, cake and ice cream. So, I struggle when birthdays come up. I have to preplan and try to avoid the desserts!

Bonus~We have never been on SWSA, so this means nothing to me.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I have had a crazy morning so far (same girl getting restrained since 7 am on and off), so I am behind on my actual work. I'll have to check in during lunch (hopefully).

Have a healthy day!

Jill


----------



## pjlla

jillbur said:


> Thanks so much for the link for the scrapping board. I already starting looking at it, but ran out of time. I'll be looking this weekend.
> 
> Hope you found some inspiration!
> 
> DH suggested I try Atkins (or a lower carb plan). A couple nurses he works with are doing great with it. Anyone done Atkins before? I'm guessing it's similar to Christopher's Dukan diet since it's low carb? I know we need carbs, though, so I don't want to deprive my body of anything it needs. Maybe I'll see if they have any books at the library to take a peek at. Anything to take this (possible) last 10-15 pounds off would be great.
> 
> Have a healthy weekend!
> 
> Jill



It does work, but I think it is hard on your body.  I think it is tough for your body to digest so much meat.  

DH did it hard-core many years ago and lost about 60 pounds.... but didn't keep any of it off.  Like ANY diet plan, it you don't stick with it, it doesn't work.  And there isn't much "wiggle" room on Atkins.  If you start eating carbs, you fall out of ketosis (like Deb mentioned) and you stop losing.  And I think that the most unfortunate part of Atkins is that it teaches NO PORTION CONTROL.  As long as you are avoiding carbs, you can eat vast portions of very fatty foods.... cheese, bacon, nuts, etc.  It can create some really bad habits.  Sadly, when DH fell off the Atkins wagon, he added back the carbs, but also continued to want to eat 3 egg omelets with cheese and bacon.... plus toast!  Big handfuls of nuts.... and a triple serving of popcorn with butter!  It wasn't a good thing!  

I think diets like WW provide much more wiggle room.  I can splurge on a piece of cake or a handful of pretzels.... and as long as I am counting them properly, they don't throw things all off whack.  And you are "rewarded" in choosing lower fat, higher fiber foods (like fruits and veggies).  

DH is doing a modified Atkins again now (since after his accident/recovery in early 2011) and is down a grand total of about 80 pounds.  I still worry about him falling into the same problem he had before, but he is definitely making better choices now.  He does eat SOME complex carbs.... apples, berries, carrots, the occasional low carb/high fiber pita or wrap.  And he seems to be thinking more and planning ahead for splurges, like I do.  And so far, he seems to be able to have a splurge and then get right back on plan the next day!  That is a HUGE step towards success.  But the exercise thing hasn't happened for him yet.  He will hit the TM at the hotel occasionally when he travels, but doesn't do anything here at home.  Not sure why.  

Last thing.....  I started doing a modified South Beach/WW diet last spring in an attempt to lose my last few pounds and it worked well.  But I pretty much had to eliminate ALL carbs for a few weeks.  I need to lose those same pounds again now....., but not sure I am willing to take that drastic step again.  I was eating virtually NO carbs PLUS counting my WW points.  It was a tough month or so!  But if you would like to talk more about it, I'd be happy to chat.  

Best of luck.



luvpoohandcompany said:


> For some reason I keep losing quotes and I havent really time to go back and find them right now. I hope everyone is doing ok and manages to stay OP this weekend (including me).
> 
> QOTD
> I would love to go to a BL ranch but I've never been away from my kids for more than a day at a time and even then it was only when someone was extremely ill. Sometimes I think it would be lovely to have a couple of days away to just do what I want when I want but then I think I'd miss their wee faces and I know they'd miss me. My youngest once cried when  I had a long bath because "I was away forever" (1hour)



That is SO funny!  My DD had trouble separating from me for a while.... not when she was a toddler so much, but definitely during the preschool years.... and it got a bit worse during the early elementary years for some reason.  I can see my DD saying something like your youngest did!  I hope you wrote that in their baby journal!!!



donac said:


> Good Saturday morning   I slept till 7 this morning.  That is late for me.  I would have slept later but the sun hit the mirror on the back of the door.
> 
> The show went well last night.  Thursday night the two male leads had problems with their tuxedos.  Their cumberbunds were up about 5 inches above where they should be so their shirts were hanging out under the cumberbunds.  SO last night we got them suspenders and put hooks and eyes from the cumberbund to the pants so that they would stay together.  IT WORKED and they looked great for the entire scenes they were in .
> 
> Good thinking!!
> 
> 
> I laughed about this.  I am at my desk most morning by 6:50.  There have been some mornings when I have 6 or 7 kids taking a make up test at 6:45 in the morning.  Our students are in classes at 7:35 in the morning so parent meets usually start at 7:15.
> 
> I believe that "early" is all relative!  It depends on whether or not you are a morning person... and what your waking time is usually!  During the HS swim season when my alarm goes off at 4:30 am, 7 am sounds LATE!
> 
> 
> Question of the Day
> 
> We all have our dream vacations.  If money was not object what is the one thing that you would want to do?
> 
> Off to get some things done.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Pretty much anything, anywhere.  Although I'm not an "extreme" vacationer.  I don't want a big "adventure" type vacation (rock climbing, extreme snow sports, etc), but would like a vacation that involved some sort of activities.... Segway tours, some casual hiking, and LOTS of sight seeing..... historic sites, landscapes, etc.  Europe, India, Asia, Australia, Africa.... LOVE THEM ALL!  First up would be the Austrian Alps though.  Been dreaming of them since I fell in love with The Sound of Music in 4th grade.  Then Switzerland, Germany, England, Wales, Scotland(and find my ancestors birthplaces), Italy, Ireland, Sweden (and find DH's ancestor's birth places).... and on and on!  Love to see the BIG sites of the world.... Alps, Mt. Fuji, Mt. Everest (from the bottom please), Panama Canal, Sarangeti, Hawaiian volcanoes, etc. 

How about a 1 year world tour??



ChelleyB said:


> QOTD - Answer 2
> Oh boy - you have me dreaming now!  DH and I would also love to go here one day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Hilton's Bora Bora Nui Resort and Spa!!!!



That is flippin' AWESOME looking!~



Heather.Mohler said:


> Weighed in this morning and I lost 5.8!  That is a total of 7.8 over 2 weeks.  I can feel my ankle bones again!



Great job!!!




mikamah said:


> Good morning team Donalds!!
> 
> I've been a little mia also this week.  Ds did great on tuesday for his eeg, and that afternoon, we had a really nice day, we took the dog for a long walk and went down behind ds's school and walked in the marsh along the river, and ds got to climb some trees, and it was just a nice afternoon.  The rest of the week not quite so lovely, he was overtired and a bit emotional, and I was feeling a bit stressed and drained and we are both happy the weekend is here.  His eeg was ok, the same as in sept, but he's been having some little seizures occassionally, so after talking to the neurologist we are going to increase his med a little and see if that helps.  There is still a good chance this is rolandic epilepsy of childhood and he will outgrow it, so I'm trying not to stress too much, and think positive.  It's hard some days though.
> 
> Last night I let him have a friend sleep over, probably not the best idea for an already tired boy, but it made him very happy, and I plan to have lots of patience today. And they have been great.  We watched Zookeeper last night, and this morning they're playing wii, and i'm here.  I rented Bridesmaids to watch myself, and will watch that tonight.  I heard it was very funny.
> 
> I'm maintaining around the 205 mark, and ok with that this week.  I've done well with planning and cooking my dinners, but haven't been tracking faithfully, so a few extra snacks here and there have crossed the lips.  I'll grocery shop tomorrow and make a plan for the week.  It's nice to have no plans this weekend.
> 
> Good job maintaining with all of that stress!
> 
> Congrats to all who have seen losses this week, and big hugs to those in need for the scale not cooperating, or feeling under the weather.
> 
> I would love to go to hawaii one day, but my first vacation I've dreamed about after I win the powerball one day is a 3 week disney trip, a week at the contemporay, a week long disney cruise, and then the third week at the beach club.  I'm planning to take my whole family and a couple friends, for whatever parts they can join us.  Now just to win the lottery.
> 
> Funny to be reading this today.  I just told DS this morning that I need to win the lottery.... but of course, that means I actually need to buy lottery TICKETS!    I need more scrapping time.  And I HATE that we can't fully pay for our kids' college educations.  I hate the idea that they will have to take loans.  Work just stinks!
> 
> *Pamela*-Thanks for finding me on the princess thread.  I just saw your earlier post.  Thanks for the prayers.  Sorry the scale is not cooperating right now.  Hang in there.  You are doing everything right, and I know the scale mucs be soon to follow.    Sounds like you've got lots of scrapping ahead of you.  Hope the post vacation transition went well for all of you.
> 
> When you're not here I gotta find you someplace!!
> 
> Thank you *Amykathleen* for coaching last week, and a big thank you to *Janis, Dona, Lindsay, and Pamela *for picking up the coaching duties this week.
> 
> Hello to everyone I've missed.  Wishing you all a relaxing, healthy weekend!!



It was relaxing for the most part.... thanks! Hope yours was too!



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Donalds! Thanks for the all the support! I am doing better. I'm not entirely sure what is going on, but I do know that I am very anxious. Then, there was today's added "experience." I slept for almost 12 hours last night, woke up and took my meds, waited the necessary 30 minutes and had an OP breakfast, then read a few pages of this thread, and was asleep by 10 AM. I remember my mom waking me up to ask me if I wanted to to eat lunch and then mumbling something before I fell back to sleep only to wake up after 2:30 PM. I called my doctor because the sleep was me fighting off dizziness/lightheadness and an occasional vertigo episode, but didn't hear back from him. I ended up having to call through the emergency line and he called me back during dinner, which I ate because my parents practically forced me to eat. I went off a med a few days ago because we thought there was a good chance I no longer need it. We aren't sure anymore because of how I felt today. The other possibility is that today's symptoms are "simply" withdrawal. He prescribed something that will help us determine whether I still need the med or if I'm going through withdrawal. I am hoping it is withdrawal because I felt so much better when I was tapering off this med. I should know if a few days.
> 
> *Pamela*, I appreciate the offer. We can just skip HH for the week. I know we have some very dedicated exercising, water drinking, veggie eating, BLs on both teams!
> 
> Have a great, OP week Donalds!



Oh my.  So sorry about all of these issues.  Hope it gets worked out quickly!

I agree.... everyone can do a week without HH and still be okay. But we will be happy to welcome you and the HH back when you are feeling better!!



my3princes said:


> DH and I did Atkins about 8 years ago.  I lost 50 lbs in 4 months and he lost 45.  Atkins does work, but you have to commit to it 100% because if you cheat it knocks you out of ketosis and it takes about 48 hours OP before you get back into ketosis.  DH and I actually had a conversation this morning about doing it again.  DH has been doing P90X again for about a two weeks and he is starting to feel it working.  I just can't commit to that intensive a program.  Diet I think I can do though Anxiety may have other ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> Our middle son had a GM seizure about 2 1/2 years ago.  Turns out he had been having PM seizures for years and he had been misdiagnosed with hypoglycemia.  In his case it was a brain tumor.  I remember how scary it was seeing him have the GM seizure and wondering if he was brain dead   The entire experience, diagnosis, surgery was almost surreal.  I'm happy to share as little or as much as anyone would care to learn about our experience if it can help anyone deal with what they are going through.  Hunter is 100% fine now and we are very blessed and very thankful.



It is so great that he is still doing well!!  You have come through so much with him and all of that stress.  You are a super strong lady (and family)!



my3princes said:


> Sorry to be MIA the last couple of days.  Lacrosse is gearing up which will be cosuming every free moment within the next couple of weeks.  This week we have the bowling banquet for the High School team.  I'm trying to layout  our Hawaii excursion plans as we need to make some reservations, but I really haven't made much progress, maybe tomorrow. I'm developing a cold so my appetite is next to nothing, I guess that is the only positive weight loss thing I've managed in the last several weeks.



Colds are flying around here as well.... DS and I both have the sniffles, but we are trying to just ignore it.  Hope you aren't hit too badly this week. 



::Snow_White:: said:


> Lovely day!
> 
> I was expecting to gain or at least maintain this week but the scale surprised me with a 1.6lb loss! I only worked out 3 days, spent 2 in bed and ate over my calories everyday, not sure what happened, but I'll take it!
> 
> I'm so excited because this means I've lost 10lbs since January!  5 more to go and I'll be at a healthy BMI and only 15-20 more to go and I'll be at my final goal weight!
> 
> Have a great weekend.



WOOHOO!!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sunday March 11 Qotd
> 
> What is one thing you have not done in disney that you look forward to doing one day



Just one thing??

Staying deluxe!!!



buzz5985 said:


> Sunday March 11 Qotd
> 
> What is one thing you have not done in disney that you look forward to doing one day
> 
> I would love to go to the Food and Wine festival with my SIL and BIL.  They have never been to WDW.
> 
> But the rate I spent money this weekend - forget any trips.  My son plays lacrosse - he starts Spring Meltdown conditioning camp tomorrow.  So he got all his pads, etc out from last spring.  Nothing fit - accept the helmet.  And I think I would have buttered his ears to get it on.    So I wrote a check for $260 to play lacrosse, $115 for Meltdown.  $60 for cleats, $60 for running shoes,  Gloves - $70, Pads - $40.  We are lucky that his grandfather bought him a new stick for Christmas.  Oh and I should mention - all the prices are on sale.  Can you imagine $70 for gloves???  Originally $99.99!!!!
> 
> The whole time I was thinking - no Signature Dining this trip!!!!  Then we went to Home Depot to look at gas grills.  Our's blew off our deck and smashed a couple of months ago.  After we priced up new burners etc, we decided it would be better to buy a new one.  I told DH to get a Weber if he wanted one.  Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary!!!  But he helped cook on one at a cook out last year, and realized that a $300 grill works just as well as a $800 grill.  So we bought another CharBroil with infra-red technology.  It was one of Consumer Reports Best Buys.  You can't see the flames - so no flare ups.  I will need to get used to it.  But I cooked chicken, pork tenderloin, turkey tenderloin on it tonight.  All came out very juicy.  I am so happy to have my grill back.
> 
> I didn't have a good week weight wise.  I am struggling with hormones, if you get my drift.  But - I wasn't working my plan like I should have either.  I am getting very sloppy with the journaling.  I have a plan in place food wise, the weather looks good for the week - SO NO EXCUSES!!!!
> 
> Have a great week everyone - and thank you to all that are helping with the QOTD this week.  Can you believe that the merge is only about 10 days away???
> 
> Janis



I can totally sympathize with all of the $$ spent this weekend.  I have months like that.... more and more frequently recently too!  

I know when your kids are babies everyone tells you to start saving for college..... but the HECK with college... start saving for HIGH SCHOOL!  Every time I turn around I need to be writing a check for something!  NHS dues, NHS fundraisers, swim team escrow account, swim team fundraisers,  prom dress/shoes, Costa Rica trip (plus passport, luggage, etc, etc),Rainbow Girls "stuff" (dresses, fundraisers, etc), sports equipment, graphing calculators.... it just never ends!!



donac said:


> Good Monday morning everyone.
> 
> First weekend of the show is done.  We made it through even with daylight savings time.  One more weekend of the show and then the following week is the 50th anniversary review and all will be done.  At least I will know where my March has gone.
> 
> The good thing about this week is that only one brush up rehersal and that is Thursday night with no costumes.  I will miss that since I have yoga.
> 
> We are also done with testing we are back to normal schedule this week at school.
> 
> 
> Question of the Day
> We all have our dream vacations. If money was not object what is the one thing that you would want to do?
> 
> I would stay at DW for a month with a full entrance to everything.  I don't know where I would stay.  We are  staying at BLT this summer so I guess I can decided after that.I think  maybe a family suite without the rest of the family.
> 
> We did the segway tour a couple of years ago and loved it.
> 
> Sunday March 11 Qotd
> 
> What is one thing you have not done in disney that you look forward to doing one day
> 
> Halloween and Christmas.  I just want to see what the park looks like.  The last time we were there it eas the  last week in Aug and they were already setting out pumpkins.
> 
> We will be there for Halloween in 2015.  Dh's birthday is Halloween and he wants to spend his 60th birthday in DW.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I was thinking my answer might be the holidays too, but I'm not too big into Halloween and I don't want to deal with the Christmas crowds!  If I could go during that lull between T. giving and Christmas.... like maybe around December 5, then I might be interested.  


Glad the show went so well!



D73 said:


> Wow there are quite a few answers I could give here......
> 
> I would say to do a Segway tour or go Horseback riding.....I have never been below the weight limit when I am there.
> 
> That sounds like a great goal!
> 
> Big dream.......To spend Christmans and New Year's Season in a Grand Villa with my family.....bringing in loads of decorations and just having family time at Disney. The last time I did anything Disney with my entire family (parents and sister) was probably when I was in high school back in the 80's.  I have been there with my parents and been there with my sister but never all together.
> 
> °°°°
> 
> Good Monday morning everyone. I hope you had an enjoyable weekend.
> 
> I did get to see John Carter on Saturday, which I really enjoyed. If you get the chance I recommend it.....especially if you like the Narnia, Star Wars type film.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation.  I've heard a lot of hype about this movie, but have NO IDEA what it is about.  But DS LOVES both of those other movies you mentioned, so I guess we will plan to see John Carter.
> 
> I also managed to get a really long hike in yesterday with a friend that I have not seen since August.  The weather is starting to improve here and the sunny day was beckoning. Quite nice actually.
> 
> I just never managed to post here on the weekend.....I must remedy that.
> 
> Have a great Monday!!!!
> 
> Christopher



Thanks for the wishes for a great Monday!

Wish it was a bit dryer around here.  I'd love to take a hike instead of a walk/run today.  But I'm sure it is still too muddy. 



mikamah said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say a quick hello!
> 
> I am back in the wagon, did a very wagon friendly shopping trip yesterday, so I can stay put, and there is plenty of room for everyone to join me here!!
> 
> We can do this.  Here in new england we're getting a taste of spring and the thoughts of bathing suit weather ahead is motivating me today!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!



Wooohoo!!  Wagon party at Kathy's!!  Everyone on board???



pjlla said:


> Morning friends!  I believe I am your fill-in coach for the next few days.
> 
> Today's QOTD:
> 
> Identify one or two high risk scenarios..... occasions, activities, or places in which you are in danger of eating more than you should or eating the wrong foods.  Now create an "escape plan."  What will you do to help yourself in this/these situation(s)??
> 
> (Thanks to Flat Belly Diet book for the inspiration for today's question.)
> 
> BONUS QOTD:  I just found out that Snow White's Scary Adventure (at the MK) is closing.  Will this make you sad?  Happy?  Don't care?  Never heard of this ride before?
> 
> 
> BBL.....................................P



Not sure I want to answer my own QOTD!  

Escape plan?  Well.... I've gotten pretty good at finding decent foods in emergency situations.....

McDonalds (or Wendy's) Plain chicken snack wrap plus a side salad.  Throw away the wrap and add the chicken to the salad.  Light or fat free dressing (whichever they offer). Bottled water or seltzer.... maybe apple slices for dessert.  McDonald's yogurt parfaits are also a good choice.

Wendy's.... small chili every time!  Just 3 points (not Points Plus) and very filling!  Just no cheese or crackers!

Regular restaurant:  Depends.... baked fish or chicken breast without oil/butter/sauce/cheese and double the steamed green veggie, no potato or rice or pasta  is always a decent choice.  At Applebee's I could always count on a WW meal, but they don't all have those any more.  

I do take my Points Slider with me all the time and I don't hesitate to ask for NI anywhere I go.  Most places are pretty cooperative, although not all. 

Occasions where I might be derailed:  thinking most of parties.... birthday parties, family get-togethers.  Try to fill up on the raw veggies or fruits that might be offered for apps.  Fill my plate with salad at meal time (dressing on the side preferrably).  Drink lots of water.

Sometimes it just seems that there is NOTHING to eat that is healthy.... no good choices at all.  I usually try to eat the smallest/lightest thing I can and then eat more when I get home.  At a sports cook-out or something, I might choose a burger, no cheese, no mayo, throw away half of the bun.  It will usually fill me enough until I can get home.  Of if they have a decent condiment/toppings bar, I might just make a veggie sandwich from that!  

I usually have a Kashi bar and/or 100 calorie pack of nuts in my car/bag for just such situations!   

When all else fails, eat lightly of what is available and get RIGHT BACK ON TRACK as soon as you are able!!

Bonus QOTD:  Don't really care. That ride scared the pee out of both of my kids during our first trip (but mostly DS) and we haven't ridden it since then!

*******************

Morning friends!  Sorry I posted the QOTD a bit late. DS had a 7:45 am orthodontist appointment and I didn't leave enough time to post before we left. 

Shaping up to be a BEAUTIFUL day here today!  Temps supposed to be in the mid-60's!  I'm dressed for an outside run, but waiting for the temps to rise just a bit first!  Plus I want to get two loads of laundry on the lines in the sunshine before I head out.

Saturday's swim meet was okay.  DD gained time in all of her events, but she wasn't trying to make any qualifying times, so she wasn't upset.  Plus after nearly 10 days out of the pool during her trip, she was still getting back up to par. 

Sunday was pretty relaxing.  I had forgotten to change the clocks before going to bed, so the scramble to get to early church service was worse than usual, but we made it!  After that we had a brunch at home and I spent the remainder of the day at my scrapping table!  

Today is laundry, make beds, run, scrap!!  

TTYL...............................P


----------



## pjlla

Everybody is having a busy Monday morning I see! 

My run went well.... and other than my warm-up walk and two hills, I was able to run the entire distance..... not exactly sure but I'm thinking about 4 miles.  

Two loads of laundry hanging out in the sunshine, another load in the washer.  Didn't make the beds and might not bother today.....I'm such a bad a**!!
Off to enjoy my reward of SCRAPPING TIME!

............................P


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

pjlla said:


> Morning friends!  I believe I am your fill-in coach for the next few days.
> 
> Today's QOTD:
> 
> Identify one or two high risk scenarios..... occasions, activities, or places in which you are in danger of eating more than you should or eating the wrong foods.  Now create an "escape plan."  What will you do to help yourself in this/these situation(s)??
> 
> (Thanks to Flat Belly Diet book for the inspiration for today's question.)
> Definitely find family movie nights or family parties high risk as all the tasty nibbles that are so caolorific are in sharing bowls so its easy to over-indulge without realising until its too late I have learnt the hard way so now I "plate up" what I'm going to eat and stay OP that way
> 
> BONUS QOTD:I just found out that Snow White's Scary Adventure (at the MK) is closing.  Will this make you sad?  Happy?  Don't care?  Never heard of this ride before?
> 
> Did it once and didnt really think it was up to much so not bothered about it closing
> BBL.....................................P





pjlla said:


> Everybody is having a busy Monday morning I see!
> 
> My run went well.... and other than my warm-up walk and two hills, I was able to run the entire distance..... not exactly sure but I'm thinking about 4 miles.
> 
> Two loads of laundry hanging out in the sunshine, another load in the washer.  Didn't make the beds and might not bother today.....I'm such a bad a**!!
> Off to enjoy my reward of SCRAPPING TIME!
> 
> ............................P



Sounds like a good plan. Now I dont have to feel guilty


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

buzz5985 said:


> Sunday March 11 Qotd
> 
> What is one thing you have not done in disney that you look forward to doing one day
> 
> I would love to go to the Food and Wine festival with my SIL and BIL.  They have never been to WDW.
> 
> But the rate I spent money this weekend - forget any trips.  My son plays lacrosse - he starts Spring Meltdown conditioning camp tomorrow.  So he got all his pads, etc out from last spring.  Nothing fit - accept the helmet.  And I think I would have buttered his ears to get it on.    So I wrote a check for $260 to play lacrosse, $115 for Meltdown.  $60 for cleats, $60 for running shoes,  Gloves - $70, Pads - $40.  We are lucky that his grandfather bought him a new stick for Christmas.  Oh and I should mention - all the prices are on sale.  Can you imagine $70 for gloves???  Originally $99.99!!!!
> My 3 kids span 2 decades and while I think they are always expensive those teenage years definitely hit my wallet the hardest between growth spurts and sports
> The whole time I was thinking - no Signature Dining this trip!!!!  Then we went to Home Depot to look at gas grills.  Our's blew off our deck and smashed a couple of months ago.  After we priced up new burners etc, we decided it would be better to buy a new one.  I told DH to get a Weber if he wanted one.  Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary!!!  But he helped cook on one at a cook out last year, and realized that a $300 grill works just as well as a $800 grill.  So we bought another CharBroil with infra-red technology.  It was one of Consumer Reports Best Buys.  You can't see the flames - so no flare ups.  I will need to get used to it.  But I cooked chicken, pork tenderloin, turkey tenderloin on it tonight.  All came out very juicy.  I am so happy to have my grill back.
> 
> I didn't have a good week weight wise.  I am struggling with hormones, if you get my drift.  But - I wasn't working my plan like I should have either.  I am getting very sloppy with the journaling.  I have a plan in place food wise, the weather looks good for the week - SO NO EXCUSES!!!!
> You could have been talking about me here but I;m back OP today so I agree NO EXCUSES
> Have a great week everyone - and thank you to all that are helping with the QOTD this week.  Can you believe that the merge is only about 10 days away???
> It will be fun to meet new friends
> Janis





mikamah said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say a quick hello!
> 
> I am back in the wagon, did a very wagon friendly shopping trip yesterday, so I can stay put, and there is plenty of room for everyone to join me here!!
> 
> We can do this.  Here in new england we're getting a taste of spring and the thoughts of bathing suit weather ahead is motivating me today!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Oh I always fancied visiting New England-add it to my dream trip


pjlla said:


> It does work, but I think it is hard on your body.  I think it is tough for your body to digest so much meat.
> 
> DH did it hard-core many years ago and lost about 60 pounds.... but didn't keep any of it off.  Like ANY diet plan, it you don't stick with it, it doesn't work.  And there isn't much "wiggle" room on Atkins.  If you start eating carbs, you fall out of ketosis (like Deb mentioned) and you stop losing.  And I think that the most unfortunate part of Atkins is that it teaches NO PORTION CONTROL.  As long as you are avoiding carbs, you can eat vast portions of very fatty foods.... cheese, bacon, nuts, etc.  It can create some really bad habits.  Sadly, when DH fell off the Atkins wagon, he added back the carbs, but also continued to want to eat 3 egg omelets with cheese and bacon.... piece of cake or a handful of pretzels.... and as long as I am counting them properly, they don't throw things all off whack.  And you are "rewarded" in choosing lower fat, higher fiber foods (like fruits and veggies).
> Totally agree-weight watchers is a plan that allows me to live my life-permanently
> DH is doing a modified Atkins again now (since after his accident/recovery in early 2011) and is down a grand total of about 80 pounds.  I still worry about him falling into the same problem he had before, but he is definitely making better choices now.  He does eat SOME complex carbs.... apples, berries, carrots, the occasional low carb/high fiber pita or wrap.  And he seems to be thinking more and planning ahead for splurges, like I do.  And so far, he seems to be able to have a splurge and then get right back on plan the next day!  That is a HUGE step towards success.  But the exercise thing hasn't happened for him yet.  He will hit the TM at the hotel occasionally when he travels, but doesn't do anything here at home.  Not sure why.
> 
> Last thing.....  I started doing a modified South Beach/WW diet last spring in an attempt to lose my last few pounds and it worked well.  But I pretty much had to eliminate ALL carbs for a few weeks.  I need to lose those same pounds again now....., but not sure I am willing to take that drastic step again.  I was eating virtually NO carbs PLUS counting my WW points.  It was a tough month or so!  But if you would like to talk more about it, I'd be happy to chat.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> That is SO funny!  My DD had trouble separating from me for a while.... not when she was a toddler so much, but definitely during the preschool years.... and it got a bit worse during the early elementary years for some reason.  I can see my DD saying something like your youngest did!  I hope you wrote that in their baby journal!!!
> I did
> 
> 
> Pretty much anything, anywhere.  Although I'm not an "extreme" vacationer.  I don't want a big "adventure" type vacation (rock climbing, extreme snow sports, etc), but would like a vacation that involved some sort of activities.... Segway tours, some casual hiking, and LOTS of sight seeing..... historic sites, landscapes, etc.  Europe, India, Asia, Australia, Africa.... LOVE THEM ALL!  First up would be the Austrian Alps though.  Been dreaming of them since I fell in love with The Sound of Music in 4th grade.  Then Switzerland, Germany, England, Wales, Scotland(and find my ancestors birthplaces), Italy, Ireland, Sweden (and find DH's ancestor's birth places).... and on and on!  Love to see the BIG sites of the world.... Alps, Mt. Fuji, Mt. Everest (from the bottom please), Panama Canal, Sarangeti, Hawaiian volcanoes, etc.
> 
> How about a 1 year world tour??
> Can I come on your trip-pleeeeeeeease?
> 
> 
> Wooohoo!!  Wagon party at Kathy's!!  Everyone on board???
> 
> Absolutely
> 
> Not sure I want to answer my own QOTD!
> 
> Escape plan?  Well.... I've gotten pretty good at finding decent foods in emergency situations.....
> 
> McDonalds (or Wendy's) Plain chicken snack wrap plus a side salad.  Throw away the wrap and add the chicken to the salad.  Light or fat free dressing (whichever they offer). Bottled water or seltzer.... maybe apple slices for dessert.  McDonald's yogurt parfaits are also a good choice.
> 
> Wendy's.... small chili every time!  Just 3 points (not Points Plus) and very filling!  Just no cheese or crackers!
> 
> Regular restaurant:  Depends.... baked fish or chicken breast without oil/butter/sauce/cheese and double the steamed green veggie, no potato or rice or pasta  is always a decent choice.  At Applebee's I could always count on a WW meal, but they don't all have those any more.
> 
> I do take my Points Slider with me all the time and I don't hesitate to ask for NI anywhere I go.  Most places are pretty cooperative, although not all.
> 
> Occasions where I might be derailed:  thinking most of parties.... birthday parties, family get-togethers.  Try to fill up on the raw veggies or fruits that might be offered for apps.  Fill my plate with salad at meal time (dressing on the side preferrably).  Drink lots of water.
> 
> Sometimes it just seems that there is NOTHING to eat that is healthy.... no good choices at all.  I usually try to eat the smallest/lightest thing I can and then eat more when I get home.  At a sports cook-out or something, I might choose a burger, no cheese, no mayo, throw away half of the bun.  It will usually fill me enough until I can get home.  Of if they have a decent condiment/toppings bar, I might just make a veggie sandwich from that!
> 
> I usually have a Kashi bar and/or 100 calorie pack of nuts in my car/bag for just such situations!
> 
> When all else fails, eat lightly of what is available and get RIGHT BACK ON TRACK as soon as you are able!!
> Love these ideas
> Bonus QOTD:  Don't really care. That ride scared the pee out of both of my kids during our first trip (but mostly DS) and we haven't ridden it since then!
> 
> *******************
> 
> Morning friends!  Sorry I posted the QOTD a bit late. DS had a 7:45 am orthodontist appointment and I didn't leave enough time to post before we left.
> 
> Shaping up to be a BEAUTIFUL day here today!  Temps supposed to be in the mid-60's!  I'm dressed for an outside run, but waiting for the temps to rise just a bit first!  Plus I want to get two loads of laundry on the lines in the sunshine before I head out.
> 
> Saturday's swim meet was okay.  DD gained time in all of her events, but she wasn't trying to make any qualifying times, so she wasn't upset.  Plus after nearly 10 days out of the pool during her trip, she was still getting back up to par.
> 
> Sunday was pretty relaxing.  I had forgotten to change the clocks before going to bed, so the scramble to get to early church service was worse than usual, but we made it!  After that we had a brunch at home and I spent the remainder of the day at my scrapping table!
> 
> Today is laundry, make beds, run, scrap!!
> 
> TTYL...............................P



Thanks for being our stand-in coach this week


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Heather.Mohler said:


> If we're ever there at the same time just let me know and we'll ride it together - I love that ride!
> Yay
> I want to hit the water parks, but I never felt comfortable at my size.  But not any more!  Maybe not by this trip coming up in October, but definitely by our next trip!


I love the water parks Even thoght there are lots of "skinny minis" there are also lots of larger people there too so I feel ok (plus I never allow any photgraphic evidence of me to leave the park EVER


mommyof2Pirates said:


> oh I rode that for the first time last Feb and absolutely loved it.  I cant wait to go on it with Dh in october and hopefully we can get my oldest DS to ride.  He will be almost 8.  I have a feeling he will chicken out too.  He keeps saying hes going to ride it but I have a feeling he is all talk.
> Yay rock n roller is starting to fill up with team Donald
> 
> 
> We love going to water parks and I am annoyed every year at how I look but it is a ton of fun and usually once I am there I forget about how I look, well until I see the pictures......
> 
> This si why no photos of me are allowed
> 
> After listening to your song you shared I can say that you would totally rock that stage girl.....you would get my vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got to enjoy the beautiful day PA had today.  It was wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that.  I try to tell myself it is only a number but it still messes with my head.  Its so frustrating.
> 
> **********************************************************
> 
> I hope everyone had some nice weather this weekend to enjoy.  This whole time change is nice because we get more daylight but I am really feeling that 1 hour of sleep I missed.
> 
> Today was another busy day.  Ran 6 miles had to cut 1 off of my 7mile goal or else we would have been late to my cousin's bday party.  It was a skating party and it was the first time the boys had been roller skating.  By the end they loved it.  My legs are so sore....I hope I can walk tomorrow.  At least I got lost of exercise in today.  Eating was pretty good too so I am starting the week of on a good note for once.
> 
> Talk to you all tomorrow.  Its back to the grind for me.





			
				MaryPoppins;44295292 said:
			
		

> I would like to stay in the Grand Floridian ... and also take the Segway tour of Epcot.
> 
> 
> 
> I will go with you too!  When my boys were little, they were "chickens" too.  Now that they are teenagers, they love it also.
> Yay more of us on the coaster
> I haven't been on here Donald friends.  The musical program has consumed my life ... but I turned it in this weekend!  Whoo Hoo!
> Well done bet you feel greatly relieved
> I just need to okay the proof when it comes and it will be printed.   I think this is the LAST year I do it.  Lots of drama with a kid not turning in a BIO and with the new producer asking me to do some things that I just could not agree to.  Just not up for this type of stress that I "volunteer" for.  I have told the producer to look for someone to take it over ... hoping she finds someone.
> 
> My weight has stayed at the same number for the last 3/4 weeks.  I have to be thankful that I didn't gain over the stress.  But .... I really need to get back on track.  NO EXCUSES!
> 
> Good luck to all you fellow PA teachers out there with the state tests!  We aren't starting until Tuesday ... trying to give the kids one day to adjust to daylight savings time.





donac said:


> Good Monday morning everyone.
> 
> First weekend of the show is done.  We made it through even with daylight savings time.  One more weekend of the show and then the following week is the 50th anniversary review and all will be done.  At least I will know where my March has gone.
> 
> The good thing about this week is that only one brush up rehersal and that is Thursday night with no costumes.  I will miss that since I have yoga.
> 
> We are also done with testing we are back to normal schedule this week at school.
> 
> 
> Question of the Day
> We all have our dream vacations. If money was not object what is the one thing that you would want to do?
> 
> I would stay at DW for a month with a full entrance to everything.  I don't know where I would stay.  We are  staying at BLT this summer so I guess I can decided after that.I think  maybe a family suite without the rest of the family.
> 
> We did the segway tour a couple of years ago and loved it.
> 
> Sunday March 11 Qotd
> 
> What is one thing you have not done in disney that you look forward to doing one day
> 
> Halloween and Christmas.  I just want to see what the park looks like.  The last time we were there it eas the  last week in Aug and they were already setting out pumpkins.
> 
> We will be there for Halloween in 2015.  Dh's birthday is Halloween and he wants to spend his 60th birthday in DW.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Such a cool way to spend your DH 60th


----------



## buzz5985

We have completed our 2nd measure-in for the WIN! Challenge. 
YAY!

I know that some people were feeling a little discouraged at their numbers, but really, any progress is GREAT! Feel free to join at any time, whether it is a WIN week or not. Our next WIN! measure-in will be April 1.

Please remember to send in the TOTAL of your measurements rather than the five individual measurements. Thank you!

Our Top five for Team Donald  

#5 - luvpoohandcompany	1.5%
#4 - GoofyPredsFan	4.0% 
#3 - virataMama4	4.0% 
#2 - ougrad86	4.7% 

and the winner for Team Donald is.............................

klmrph with 7.8% lost!!!!!!! ____________________________________________

Our Top Four for Team Mickey  -

#4 - glss1/2fll	1.8%
#3 - Sunshineminnie	3.8%
#2 - myweegirls	5%

and the winner for Team Mickey  is.............................

KDIPIAZZ with 6% lost!!!!!


----------



## buzz5985

jillbur said:


> Wow! I didn't realize how expensive lacrosse is! Is it a school sport or independent team? If it's a school sport, I would think they could get some of the eqipment paid for! Yikes!Jill



High School lacrosse.  For each sport played - you pay a $260 fee -with a cap of $780 for the year.  The school supplies the uniform shorts and shirt, that's it.  



pjlla said:


> Morning friends!  I believe I am your fill-in coach for the next few days.
> 
> Today's QOTD:
> 
> Identify one or two high risk scenarios..... occasions, activities, or places in which you are in danger of eating more than you should or eating the wrong foods.  Now create an "escape plan."  What will you do to help yourself in this/these situation(s)??
> 
> (Thanks to Flat Belly Diet book for the inspiration for today's question.)
> 
> BONUS QOTD:  I just found out that Snow White's Scary Adventure (at the MK) is closing.  Will this make you sad?  Happy?  Don't care?  Never heard of this ride before?
> 
> 
> BBL.....................................P



Thanks for filling in.  

I am at high risk to fail - when I don't plan out my meals for the week.  Which I have gotten away from.  So I printed out my meal planning forms, and shopping list and am ready to go.  

Snow White - it was past time.

Janis


----------



## dvccruiser76

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


First some stats

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 0

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------43!
not reporting in for 1 week-----6
not reporting in for 2 weeks----4
not reporting in for 3 weeks----4
Excused--------------------------2
weigh ins-------------------------27
gains-----------------------------8
maintains------------------------5
losses----------------------------13
new or returning members ----1


Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 10!
This weeks group loss = 11.6 pounds! 
Average percentage of weight lost 0.12 % 
Total group weight loss so far 467.1 pounds! 

AWESOME!

Retention Rate (compared to the 72 participants we had sign up for our start week on January 1st)
40% (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 10? 

The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 10 Superstars!! 
*#10 - 0.24% - EDuke98080 
#9 - TIE - 0.34% - D73 & quasar4legs  
#8 - TIE - 0.49% - Jujubee727 & Leitadala 
#7 - 0.59% - GoofyPredsFan 
#6 - 0.73% - liesel 
#5 - 0.74% - areas2102 
#4 - 1.06% - ::Snow White::  
#3 - 1.15% - happysummer 
#2 - 1.47% - Heather.Mohler *
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 10 Biggest Loser is: 
*#1 - 1.52% - DisNorth *

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day!
*Congratulations DisNorth!!! *

What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week! :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version







or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 


Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## dvccruiser76

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!!!*

NOTE: This list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3 weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.

How this works: You set your goal for what you want to lose in the challenge. Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.

Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.

Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name. If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know. 

We have done 10 out of 21 weeks, so the challenge is 48% complete.



#1hoosierfan - 40.00
4Holidays - 33.50
amykathleen2005 - 74.36
araes2120 - 22.50
buzz5985 - 0.00
CaliforniaDreaming - 50.67
ChelleyB - 21.66
D73 - 61.18
Disneyluvr - 13.33
dvccruiser76 - 35.56
EDuke98080 - 0.00
happysummer - 37.14
JacksLilWench - 26.67
jillbur - 62.00
Jujubee727 - 39.33
liesel - 34.15
luvpoohandcompany - 45.00
mackeysmom - 37.50
Mary.Poppins - 45.50
melmar136 - 46.15
mommyof2Pirates - 50.67
MoonFaerie - 14.81
ougrad86 - 40.00
pooh2001 - 29.17
quasar4legs - 41.45
Scraggy - 21.20
shellebelle76 - 40.80
::Snow White:: - 43.82
trinaweena - 27.32
VirataMama4 - 35.47
vitfamily - 50.00
wickeys friend - 0.00



I find everybody on the list an inspiration and everybody who participates in this challenge is an inspiration in and of themselves. Whether you post, lurk or just pm your weight and check results on Tuesdays, you have made a commitment to yourself. And that is the biggest inspiration of all!BY Octoberbride03


----------



## jillbur

belledreamer said:


> I'd want to go to the UK for a month and sightsee.  Besides, that's where they do Doctor Who so I'd have to get my fill of it while I'm there.  Plus I'd want to see some shows in the West End.



Apparently I need to get Dr Who (on netflix hopefully) and see what it's all about. Actually, maybe I'll wait until summer when I actually have the time to watch tv.




ougrad86 said:


> I am getting halogen (sp?).  It is a lubricant and last longer than cortizone.  It does not relieve the pain, it relieves the reason for the pain.  Not sure how it works, but I have had it before and it was great.  The shots are made directly into the bone, into the joint itself (or maybe the disc in between?) which is why it is so painful.  This last week was not as bad as the first week, which helped, but still limp some the days I get it done.  I should start feeling the effects after next week shots, and at the end of 5 weeks (two shots a week, one in each kness on different days), I should be ready to run around the parks.  Only problem is I am not getting much exercise leading up to it to get myself ready.  Plan to start a little again next week to get my legs at least a little up to the task.
> 
> I was looking forward to shopping at IKEA this weekend, fun place to go and browse and good exercise between that and Potomac Mills, which is a huge outlet mall here in Virginia.  Couldn't walk as much as I would have like, knees hurt some, but it was fun.
> 
> 
> I think our drive between where we live in Northern Virginia and Omaha (where DMiL lives) is about 19 - 21 hours - 1,100 miles.  We usually drive it in two very long days.  We have no problem with car time though.  DS has been a good traveler since he was young, and DH and I share the driving - soon DS will be able to do some of it as well .  We overnight when we get tired, carry a Hampton Inn catalog with us and decide as we are driving and call ahead to reserve a room.  We used to do it straight through, with one of us taking a nap, but that ended when DS was born, since it was hard to nap well with a baby to tend to.
> 
> Carol




Ouch! Those shots sound like they hurt. I'm glad they'll help you enjoy your trip, though.

I just love walking around Ikea, too. But, then I get all these redecorating ideas and DH gets mad lol.

DSs are good travelers. We've taken a lot of driving vacations (but never 21 hours). I'm a teacher and don't work in the summer and my sister is a SAHM, so we are in no rush to get anywhere lol. Oh, and the fact that DS5 has a bladder issue and may need to use the bathroom every half hour will make our trip that much longer!! I think we are going to try to plan our stops ahead of time so we can plan things to do/see along the way. Oh, and did I mention that DSis is a horrible passenger, so she is refusing to let me drive at all. I'm not complaining, though!





pjlla said:


> It does work, but I think it is hard on your body.  I think it is tough for your body to digest so much meat.
> 
> DH did it hard-core many years ago and lost about 60 pounds.... but didn't keep any of it off.  Like ANY diet plan, it you don't stick with it, it doesn't work.  And there isn't much "wiggle" room on Atkins.  If you start eating carbs, you fall out of ketosis (like Deb mentioned) and you stop losing.  And I think that the most unfortunate part of Atkins is that it teaches NO PORTION CONTROL.  As long as you are avoiding carbs, you can eat vast portions of very fatty foods.... cheese, bacon, nuts, etc.  It can create some really bad habits.  Sadly, when DH fell off the Atkins wagon, he added back the carbs, but also continued to want to eat 3 egg omelets with cheese and bacon.... plus toast!  Big handfuls of nuts.... and a triple serving of popcorn with butter!  It wasn't a good thing!
> 
> I think diets like WW provide much more wiggle room.  I can splurge on a piece of cake or a handful of pretzels.... and as long as I am counting them properly, they don't throw things all off whack.  And you are "rewarded" in choosing lower fat, higher fiber foods (like fruits and veggies).
> 
> DH is doing a modified Atkins again now (since after his accident/recovery in early 2011) and is down a grand total of about 80 pounds.  I still worry about him falling into the same problem he had before, but he is definitely making better choices now.  He does eat SOME complex carbs.... apples, berries, carrots, the occasional low carb/high fiber pita or wrap.  And he seems to be thinking more and planning ahead for splurges, like I do.  And so far, he seems to be able to have a splurge and then get right back on plan the next day!  That is a HUGE step towards success.  But the exercise thing hasn't happened for him yet.  He will hit the TM at the hotel occasionally when he travels, but doesn't do anything here at home.  Not sure why.
> 
> Last thing.....  I started doing a modified South Beach/WW diet last spring in an attempt to lose my last few pounds and it worked well.  But I pretty much had to eliminate ALL carbs for a few weeks.  I need to lose those same pounds again now....., but not sure I am willing to take that drastic step again.  I was eating virtually NO carbs PLUS counting my WW points.  It was a tough month or so!  But if you would like to talk more about it, I'd be happy to chat.
> 
> Best of luck.




Wow...thanks for all the advice and the offer. I am just reading the info right now. I am also looking at the Dukan Diet just to see what it's about. I told DH that maybe I need a jump start to get me past this plateau. Maybe a week or 2 of no/low carb would get me past this and then I could go back to calorie counting. I'm doing great at maintaining, but I want to get past that hump!! I like the idea of the wiggle room in the weight watchers plan. If I want a reese cup, I want a reese cup! 




buzz5985 said:


> We have completed our 2nd measure-in for the WIN! Challenge.
> YAY!
> 
> I know that some people were feeling a little discouraged at their numbers, but really, any progress is GREAT! Feel free to join at any time, whether it is a WIN week or not. Our next WIN! measure-in will be April 1.
> 
> Please remember to send in the TOTAL of your measurements rather than the five individual measurements. Thank you!
> 
> Our Top five for Team Donald
> 
> #5 - luvpoohandcompany	1.5%
> #4 - GoofyPredsFan	4.0%
> #3 - virataMama4	4.0%
> #2 - ougrad86	4.7%
> 
> and the winner for Team Donald is.............................
> 
> klmrph with 7.8% lost!!!!!!! ____________________________________________
> 
> Our Top Four for Team Mickey  -
> 
> #4 - glss1/2fll	1.8%
> #3 - Sunshineminnie	3.8%
> #2 - myweegirls	5%
> 
> and the winner for Team Mickey  is.............................
> 
> KDIPIAZZ with 6% lost!!!!!



Great job all you WINners!




buzz5985 said:


> High School lacrosse.  For each sport played - you pay a $260 fee -with a cap of $780 for the year.  The school supplies the uniform shorts and shirt, that's it.
> 
> Janis



Oh my...I better start saving now for high school! Luckily, DS8 isn't really into sports. He does want to get into archery (and hunting), but I'm having a hard time finding a place around here that has youth lessons. DS5 on the other hand, wants to play every sport. We are trying t-ball this spring (instead of soccer). I hope he narrows it down by the time he's a little older 

Lacrosse sounds fun. We have no lacrosse teams in western PA. I have no idea why?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Well, team Donald is a little slow with posts today. DH and I are watching Moneyball (finally~we've had it from Netflix for about a month), so I am going to head off. 

Jill


----------



## dvccruiser76

*This week's winning team with 17.34% is Team Donald!!*

*Team Mickey weighed-in losing 14.79% for the week!*

Additional stats for the week!!!!

*aamomma won for Team Mickey with 2.34% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*

*Congrats to DisNorth who was Donald's Team winner with 1.52%!*

Team Donald lost 11.6 pounds this week
Team Mickey lost 28.2 pounds this week

*Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 467.1 pounds and Team Mickey's total weight loss to date is 393.4!!!*
Both teams together have lost 860.5 pounds!!!! Amazing! 

Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!

Have an OP week


----------



## Heather.Mohler

Congrats DisNorth!

QOTD - Unfortunately, my danger zone is at school.  It is so easy to just hit a drive thru or walk next door to one of the 4 restaurants (+ the food court and the cafeteria) than to wrestle with cold packs and lunch coolers.  But my fix is just to suck it up, basically.  I bought a Tupperware container that holds an ice pack and two smaller containers in one larger container so I don't have to mess with those blue plastic cold packs.  It also helps to leave my money at home.  My problem now is what to pack.  I usually take uncrustables or lunch meat and hummus with tomatoes or pita, but that can get old.  But it's better than the alternative!

As for Snow White, I am a bit upset, but it is more because I'm not getting to ride it again before it's gone.  I've only ridden it once and don't remember all that much about it.  But that's progress, I guess!


----------



## Mary•Poppins

D73 said:


> Believe me when I say I understand the stress of the program for a show too. For the last 4 years I have moved my students and some local theater performances to an electronic program.  I do a PowerPoint and include pictures, biographies, plot and scene synopsis, even advertisements. Then it scrolls on the screen that is lowered in front of the curtain as well as shown in the lobby on multiple Macs before the show and again in the lobby during intermission.  Then it is placed on the website for people to print out a copy if they want it for sentimental purposes.
> 
> It cuts down on wasted paper. (I was tired of throwing away more copies that were left behind than were actually taken). And it means I can make edits right up until show time....and believe me there have been last minute changes necessary on more than one occasion.  Something to consider for the future.
> 
> Christopher



That sounds really nice Christopher.  Moving paperless does sound better and ... the program could be easily modified if there was a mistake.  

I am really hoping our producer can find someone for it next year.  The woman who did if for 7 years before me (I still can't believe she did it for that long) said it is like giving childbirth ... oh so painful when you are going through it, but you forget about it until you are going through it again. 



pjlla said:


> Morning friends!  I believe I am your fill-in coach for the next few days.
> 
> Today's QOTD:
> 
> Identify one or two high risk scenarios..... occasions, activities, or places in which you are in danger of eating more than you should or eating the wrong foods.  Now create an "escape plan."  What will you do to help yourself in this/these situation(s)??
> 
> (Thanks to Flat Belly Diet book for the inspiration for today's question.)
> 
> BONUS QOTD:  I just found out that Snow White's Scary Adventure (at the MK) is closing.  Will this make you sad?  Happy?  Don't care?  Never heard of this ride before?
> 
> 
> BBL.....................................P



My plan is to always put ice water in front of me.  If I have something to drink, I will keep drinking it.  This cuts down on my urge to eat.

As for Snow White .... I kind of think it is time that ride to retire.  (Sorry if this is someone's favorite.)



jillbur said:


> We are starting tomorrow, also. I don't think any kid would want to start off their Monday morning with the PSSA.
> 
> 
> 
> I have had a crazy morning so far (same girl getting restrained since 7 am on and off), so I am behind on my actual work. I'll have to check in during lunch (hopefully).
> 
> Have a healthy day!
> 
> Jill



I am so sorry to hear about your demanding student.  That combined with state testing ...... boy are you in for a good week.  Wishing you the best with your kids and testing.



buzz5985 said:


> We have completed our 2nd measure-in for the WIN! Challenge.
> YAY!
> 
> I know that some people were feeling a little discouraged at their numbers, but really, any progress is GREAT! Feel free to join at any time, whether it is a WIN week or not. Our next WIN! measure-in will be April 1.
> 
> Please remember to send in the TOTAL of your measurements rather than the five individual measurements. Thank you!
> 
> Our Top five for Team Donald
> 
> #5 - luvpoohandcompany	1.5%
> #4 - GoofyPredsFan	4.0%
> #3 - virataMama4	4.0%
> #2 - ougrad86	4.7%
> 
> and the winner for Team Donald is.............................
> 
> klmrph with 7.8% lost!!!!!!! ____________________________________________
> 
> Our Top Four for Team Mickey  -
> 
> #4 - glss1/2fll	1.8%
> #3 - Sunshineminnie	3.8%
> #2 - myweegirls	5%
> 
> and the winner for Team Mickey  is.............................
> 
> KDIPIAZZ with 6% lost!!!!!



Congrats everyone!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## D73

dvccruiser76 said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 10 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 0.24% - EDuke98080
> #9 - TIE - 0.34% - D73 & quasar4legs
> #8 - TIE - 0.49% - Jujubee727 & Leitadala
> #7 - 0.59% - GoofyPredsFan
> #6 - 0.73% - liesel
> #5 - 0.74% - areas2102
> #4 - 1.06% - ::Snow White::
> #3 - 1.15% - happysummer
> #2 - 1.47% - Heather.Mohler *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 10 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 1.52% - DisNorth *



Congratulations to all of our losers this week!  I am shocked to find my name there again. But I will accept it.

§§§§§§§§§§§§

Tuesday Tuesday.....hope everyone's week started well and that it continues through today.

Will be back later to see what's going on!!!

Christopher


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

buzz5985 said:


> We have completed our 2nd measure-in for the WIN! Challenge.
> YAY!
> 
> I know that some people were feeling a little discouraged at their numbers, but really, any progress is GREAT! Feel free to join at any time, whether it is a WIN week or not. Our next WIN! measure-in will be April 1.
> 
> Please remember to send in the TOTAL of your measurements rather than the five individual measurements. Thank you!
> 
> Our Top five for Team Donald
> 
> #5 - luvpoohandcompany	1.5%
> #4 - GoofyPredsFan	4.0%
> #3 - virataMama4	4.0%
> #2 - ougrad86	4.7%
> 
> and the winner for Team Donald is.............................
> 
> klmrph with 7.8% lost!!!!!!! ____________________________________________
> 
> Our Top Four for Team Mickey  -
> 
> #4 - glss1/2fll	1.8%
> #3 - Sunshineminnie	3.8%
> #2 - myweegirls	5%
> 
> and the winner for Team Mickey  is.............................
> 
> KDIPIAZZ with 6% lost!!!!!



Well done to everyone. I'm delighted to see I lost an inch or two this last month even when I wasnt losing the lbs-somehow it makes me feel like at least I'm making progress somewhere 

Well done to all those who made it onto the BL weightloss list too and to the rest of us for not giving up


----------



## pjlla

Happy Tuesday morning friends!  Here is today's QOTD: (feel free to answer any or all)

Organized or disorganized?

Red or pink?

Summer or winter?

Musicals or plays?

Talker or listener?

Anal planner or "fly by the seat of your pants"?

Twizzlers or Red Vines?

Cream cheese or peanut butter?

Beach or mountains?

Traveler or home-body?

Running/walking or Spinning?

Team player or independent worker?

Survivor or Big Brother?

Real books/ magazines or electronic (Kindle type)?

Oatmeal or eggs?

Cheesecake or  chocolate cake?

Braces or no braces?

BONUS QOTD:

The new Storybook Faire portion of the MK/Fantasyland expansion had a soft opening yesterday.  Are you looking forward to all of the new things?  Or would you prefer that WDW leave well enough alone and you'll miss the old Toontown?

BBL to chat, but I'm at work today so it will be sporatic!.........P


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

pjlla said:


> Happy Tuesday morning friends!  Here is today's QOTD: (feel free to answer any or all)
> 
> Organized or disorganized?-mostly organized
> 
> Red or pink?Red
> 
> Summer or winter?Summer
> 
> Musicals or plays?Love both but if I have to choose-plays
> 
> Talker or listener?Talker
> 
> Anal planner or "fly by the seat of your pants"?Neither-bit of both
> 
> Twizzlers or Red Vines?Dont know what these are?
> 
> Cream cheese or peanut butter?Peanut butter
> 
> Beach or mountains?Beach (though love the Mourne mountains which "flow down to the sea" as the song says
> 
> Traveler or home-body?Traveler
> 
> Running/walking or Spinning?Running/walking
> 
> Team player or independent worker?Independant worker
> 
> Survivor or Big Brother?Neither
> 
> Real books/ magazines or electronic (Kindle type)?Real books
> 
> Oatmeal or eggs?Toasted oats
> 
> Cheesecake or  chocolate cake?ooh love chocolate cake but Baileys cheesecake is my favourite
> 
> Braces or no braces?No braces (not against them or anything just didnt need them)
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> The new Storybook Faire portion of the MK/Fantasyland expansion had a soft opening yesterday.  Are you looking forward to all of the new things?  Or would you prefer that WDW leave well enough alone and you'll miss the old Toontown?
> 
> BBL to chat, but I'm at work today so it will be sporatic!.........P



Cant wait to see all the new things but I loved toontown and I'm glad I got to experience it before it was closed


----------



## pjlla

pjlla said:


> Everybody is having a busy Monday morning I see!
> 
> My run went well.... and other than my warm-up walk and two hills, I was able to run the entire distance..... not exactly sure but I'm thinking about 4 miles.
> 
> Two loads of laundry hanging out in the sunshine, another load in the washer.  Didn't make the beds and might not bother today.....I'm such a bad a**!!
> Off to enjoy my reward of SCRAPPING TIME!
> 
> ............................P



Just an update.... I DID make my bed.... Just couldn't work with it sitting there unmade.....but I skipped making the kids' beds!

And I measured my run and it was 4.6 miles!  Since I haven't been running with any consistency for about a year, I'm always surprised when I can actually get some mileage in.  I did the 4.6 in 52 (ish) minutes and that was with a half mile warm-up walk, a short walk up two hills, and a short stop to chat with a friend who pulled over.  It is so much easier to run with NO EXPECTATIONS!  I told myself how far I was going (to the end of a particular neighborhood and back) figuring it would take about an hour  with a run/walk combo.  I give myself permission to run when I want and walk when I want.  No pressure to run the whole thing.  But I did run the entire return trip, as it has no big uphills.

Made some good progress at the scrapping table too!  I got ALL of the photos I've order in the past week or so sorted and organized and got the layouts planned!  Now to pick the papers and get down to work!



buzz5985 said:


> We have completed our 2nd measure-in for the WIN! Challenge.
> YAY!
> 
> I know that some people were feeling a little discouraged at their numbers, but really, any progress is GREAT! Feel free to join at any time, whether it is a WIN week or not. Our next WIN! measure-in will be April 1.
> 
> Please remember to send in the TOTAL of your measurements rather than the five individual measurements. Thank you!
> 
> Our Top five for Team Donald
> 
> #5 - luvpoohandcompany	1.5%
> #4 - GoofyPredsFan	4.0%
> #3 - virataMama4	4.0%
> #2 - ougrad86	4.7%
> 
> and the winner for Team Donald is.............................
> 
> klmrph with 7.8% lost!!!!!!! ____________________________________________
> 
> Our Top Four for Team Mickey  -
> 
> #4 - glss1/2fll	1.8%
> #3 - Sunshineminnie	3.8%
> #2 - myweegirls	5%
> 
> and the winner for Team Mickey  is.............................
> 
> KDIPIAZZ with 6% lost!!!!!



Great job to EVERYONE who participates in the WIN!  And congrats to our winners!



dvccruiser76 said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 10 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 0.24% - EDuke98080
> #9 - TIE - 0.34% - D73 & quasar4legs
> #8 - TIE - 0.49% - Jujubee727 & Leitadala
> #7 - 0.59% - GoofyPredsFan
> #6 - 0.73% - liesel
> #5 - 0.74% - areas2102
> #4 - 1.06% - ::Snow White::
> #3 - 1.15% - happysummer
> #2 - 1.47% - Heather.Mohler *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 10 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 1.52% - DisNorth *
> 
> Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.
> 
> Have a healthy day!
> *Congratulations DisNorth!!! *





jillbur said:


> Wow...thanks for all the advice and the offer. I am just reading the info right now. I am also looking at the Dukan Diet just to see what it's about. I told DH that maybe I need a jump start to get me past this plateau. Maybe a week or 2 of no/low carb would get me past this and then I could go back to calorie counting. I'm doing great at maintaining, but I want to get past that hump!! I like the idea of the wiggle room in the weight watchers plan. If I want a reese cup, I want a reese cup!
> 
> You're welcome!  I did the "low carb" thing for about a month trying to get to my goal weight.  It pretty much worked, but it was tough.... mostly because I was ALSO counting my WW points.  So no random snacking on bacon or nuts!
> 
> Oh my...I better start saving now for high school! Luckily, DS8 isn't really into sports. He does want to get into archery (and hunting), but I'm having a hard time finding a place around here that has youth lessons. DS5 on the other hand, wants to play every sport. We are trying t-ball this spring (instead of soccer). I hope he narrows it down by the time he's a little older
> 
> EVERYTHING that kids want to do in high school is expensive, not just sports...... robotics, show choir...... EVERYTHING!  Be prepared!
> 
> Check out your local YMCA for archery classes.  DS wanted me to sign him up this upcoming session, but I wasn't sure he would have time, so I told him maybe the later spring session.
> 
> Well, team Donald is a little slow with posts today. DH and I are watching Moneyball (finally~we've had it from Netflix for about a month), so I am going to head off.
> 
> Jill





dvccruiser76 said:


> *This week's winning team with 17.34% is Team Donald!!*
> 
> *Team Mickey weighed-in losing 14.79% for the week!*
> 
> Additional stats for the week!!!!
> 
> *aamomma won for Team Mickey with 2.34% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*
> 
> *Congrats to DisNorth who was Donald's Team winner with 1.52%!*
> 
> Team Donald lost 11.6 pounds this week
> Team Mickey lost 28.2 pounds this week
> 
> *Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 467.1 pounds and Team Mickey's total weight loss to date is 393.4!!!*
> Both teams together have lost 860.5 pounds!!!! Amazing!
> 
> Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!
> 
> Have an OP week



Great job to all ofo ur participants!  And WOOHOO to Team Donald!!



Heather.Mohler said:


> Congrats DisNorth!
> 
> QOTD - Unfortunately, my danger zone is at school.  It is so easy to just hit a drive thru or walk next door to one of the 4 restaurants (+ the food court and the cafeteria) than to wrestle with cold packs and lunch coolers.  But my fix is just to suck it up, basically.  I bought a Tupperware container that holds an ice pack and two smaller containers in one larger container so I don't have to mess with those blue plastic cold packs.  It also helps to leave my money at home.  My problem now is what to pack.  I usually take uncrustables or lunch meat and hummus with tomatoes or pita, but that can get old.  But it's better than the alternative!
> 
> PLAN, PLAN, PLAN!  That is the only thing that is going to make it easier to bring your lunch and keep it from getting boring.   I go back and forth between leftovers, salads, and other things.  Leftovers are good because it is easy and keeps the fridge from overflowing.  Salad is yummy, but takes time to make and to eat (and I usually only get a 20 minute lunch), other stuff is so random and what I usually end up with if I am time crunched.  My usual assortment of "other" includes cereal and milk (usually Fiberone and almond milk), cottage cheese and fruit (today's lunch ), hardboiled egg whites,  baby bel cheese, fruit, and nuts, oatmeal, sandwiches, veggies and hummus..... things like that.  I try to always have SOMETHING that I can grab quickly for those mornings when things get crazy.  A packet (or two) of instant oatmeal, cheese stick and an apple isn't exactly a champion lunch, but it fits the bill (as long as you can get some hot water).  It is built in portion control, has carbs, protein, fiber, and fat (as long as the cheese isn't fat free).
> 
> As for Snow White, I am a bit upset, but it is more because I'm not getting to ride it again before it's gone.  I've only ridden it once and don't remember all that much about it.  But that's progress, I guess!



And Walt was ALL ABOUT progress!.................P


----------



## pjlla

Organized or disorganized?  Very organized in most things.

Red or pink? Always PINK!

Summer or winter?  Spring, summer, AND fall, but never winter!!

Musicals or plays? Musicals

Talker or listener? Usually talker, but can be a listener if needed.

Anal planner or "fly by the seat of your pants"? ANAL PLANNER!

Twizzlers or Red Vines? Never had a Red Vine, so I'll say Twizzlers

Cream cheese or peanut butter?  Peanut butter

Beach or mountains? Both!

Traveler or home-body?  Wanna-be traveler!

Running/walking or Spinning? Running/Walking!

Team player or independent worker? Independent worker.... cause you know no one else can do it right!!

Survivor or Big Brother? Survivor all the way!

Real books/ magazines or electronic (Kindle type)? Just getting used to reading on my Ipad, so for now I'll say REAL!

Oatmeal or eggs? Usually eggs.

Cheesecake or  chocolate cake?Cheesecake!!

Braces or no braces? Never had braces, but had other appliances.  Need braces now, but too cheap to get them!

BONUS QOTD:

The new Storybook Faire portion of the MK/Fantasyland expansion had a soft opening yesterday.  Are you looking forward to all of the new things?  Or would you prefer that WDW leave well enough alone and you'll miss the old Toontown?

I'll miss Toontown but I'm excited to see all of the new things!! 


Well, at least I got caught up before I had students coming in!  But they are on their way, so I'll say TTFN! ..................P


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Sunday's QOTD: 
Disneyland! OR any of the deluxe resorts. There are many things I'd love to do. I have never done Carousel of Progress and I know some people don't like it but I'm excited for it on our next trip!



pjlla said:


> Happy Tuesday morning friends!  Here is today's QOTD: (feel free to answer any or all)
> 
> Organized or disorganized? *Organized*
> 
> Red or pink? *Pink!*
> 
> Summer or winter? *Summer*
> 
> Musicals or plays? *Musicals*
> 
> Talker or listener? *Both, equally*
> 
> Anal planner or "fly by the seat of your pants"? *Planner ahead of time, fly by when I'm actually there doing something*
> 
> Twizzlers or Red Vines? *Twizzlers*
> 
> Cream cheese or peanut butter? *Peanut Butter*
> 
> Beach or mountains? *Beach*
> 
> Traveler or home-body? *Traveler*
> 
> Running/walking or Spinning? *Running*
> 
> Team player or independent worker? *Independent*
> 
> Survivor or Big Brother? *Big Brother*
> 
> Real books/ magazines or electronic (Kindle type)? *Books*
> 
> Oatmeal or eggs? *Oatmeal*
> 
> Cheesecake or  chocolate cake? *Chocolate Cake*
> 
> Braces or no braces? *No braces!*
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> The new Storybook Faire portion of the MK/Fantasyland expansion had a soft opening yesterday.  Are you looking forward to all of the new things?  Or would you prefer that WDW leave well enough alone and you'll miss the old Toontown?
> 
> *I'm glad and excited for the new things. I'll miss Toontown but with all the new stuff coming I'm glad!*
> 
> BBL to chat, but I'm at work today so it will be sporatic!.........P





pjlla said:


> Morning friends!  I believe I am your fill-in coach for the next few days.
> 
> Today's QOTD:
> 
> Identify one or two high risk scenarios..... occasions, activities, or places in which you are in danger of eating more than you should or eating the wrong foods.  Now create an "escape plan."  What will you do to help yourself in this/these situation(s)??
> 
> (Thanks to Flat Belly Diet book for the inspiration for today's question.)
> 
> BONUS QOTD:  I just found out that Snow White's Scary Adventure (at the MK) is closing.  Will this make you sad?  Happy?  Don't care?  Never heard of this ride before?
> 
> 
> BBL.....................................P




Any kind of celebrations. I feel bad if I dont' have a piece of cake or sweet when having a party. These things are usually planned so I add the extra  calories in in the morning so I can eat accordingly throughout the day. Also eating out with friends. That seems like our big thing when we are together we go out to eat. Luckily I can usually find at least some cooked vegetables if I'm not sure what to get. If I am going somewhere that I know will have food, I'll have a big meal before I go with veggies so I'm not hungry and less tempted to eat.

Bonus: Luckily I will get to ride it a few times on our trip before it closes. I'm sad, even though I used to close my eyes because I was so scared! I'm excited for the new things.

---
Hope you all have been having a wonderful week.

My car and phone died yesterday at school 5 minutes before I had a final at a building I drive to. I had to ask a random girl if she'd give me a ride!  Luckily she was extremely nice and I made it to class right on time, aced my test, and then tried to get it started with a friend. Couldn't get it to work, long story short we finally did get it to start working.

Can't wait until Spring Break next week!


----------



## DisNorth

Heather.Mohler said:


> Congrats DisNorth!


Thanks!



pjlla said:


> Just an update.... I DID make my bed.... Just couldn't work with it sitting there unmade.....but I skipped making the kids' beds!
> 
> And I measured my run and it was 4.6 miles!  Since I haven't been running with any consistency for about a year, I'm always surprised when I can actually get some mileage in.  I did the 4.6 in 52 (ish) minutes and that was with a half mile warm-up walk, a short walk up two hills, and a short stop to chat with a friend who pulled over.  It is so much easier to run with NO EXPECTATIONS!  I told myself how far I was going (to the end of a particular neighborhood and back) figuring it would take about an hour  with a run/walk combo.  I give myself permission to run when I want and walk when I want.  No pressure to run the whole thing.  But I did run the entire return trip, as it has no big uphills.
> 
> Made some good progress at the scrapping table too!  I got ALL of the photos I've order in the past week or so sorted and organized and got the layouts planned!  Now to pick the papers and get down to work!
> 
> Great job to EVERYONE who participates in the WIN!  And congrats to our winners!
> 
> 
> Great job to all ofo ur participants!  And WOOHOO to Team Donald!!
> 
> 
> 
> And Walt was ALL ABOUT progress!.................P


Way to go on your run, that it fabulous!


----------



## #1hoosierfan

pjlla said:


> Happy Tuesday morning friends!  Here is today's QOTD: (feel free to answer any or all)
> 
> Organized or disorganized? *organized!*
> 
> Red or pink? pink - *my favorite color*
> 
> Summer or winter? - *summer - I am a teacher *
> 
> Musicals or plays? *musicals*
> 
> Talker or listener? *talker!*
> 
> Anal planner or "fly by the seat of your pants"? *anal planner*
> 
> Twizzlers or Red Vines?  *twizzlers!*
> 
> Cream cheese or peanut butter? *cream cheese*
> 
> Beach or mountains? *beach, but I love the Smoky mountains too*
> 
> Traveler or home-body? *traveler*
> 
> Running/walking or Spinning? *running*
> 
> Team player or independent worker? *independent work*
> 
> Survivor or Big Brother? *survivor *
> 
> Real books/ magazines or electronic (Kindle type)?  *love my magazines and Kindle*
> 
> Oatmeal or eggs?  *oatmeal*
> 
> Cheesecake or  chocolate cake?  *chocolate cake*
> 
> Braces or no braces? * braces*
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> The new Storybook Faire portion of the MK/Fantasyland expansion had a soft opening yesterday.  Are you looking forward to all of the new things?  Or would you prefer that WDW leave well enough alone and you'll miss the old Toontown?
> 
> BBL to chat, but I'm at work today so it will be sporatic!.........P



We are heading to WDW in less than 2 weeks for spring break, and I am looking forward to seeing the new Dumbo, and I know my ODS is going to be excited about the Barnstormer being back open.  Our next trip will be in October 2013, so I can't wait to see it all finished!


----------



## pjlla

luvpoohandcompany said:


> Cant wait to see all the new things but I loved toontown and I'm glad I got to experience it before it was closed



Your question about the Twizzlers and Red Vines didn't show up here because it was a quote, but I wondered as I posted it if it was going to be a regional thing.  They are both a type of junk food/candy in the form of red licorice. I know that Twizzlers come in a few flavors, but I've only had the strawberry.  The rest smell nasty!  I'm pretty sure that Red Vines are also strawberry flavored, but I've never had them.  I think that they are more of a West Coast thing..... but they are both classic movie candies.  Guess they don't have them in the UK??  How about Swedish Fish?  



::Snow_White:: said:


> Sunday's QOTD:
> Disneyland! OR any of the deluxe resorts. There are many things I'd love to do. I have never done Carousel of Progress and I know some people don't like it but I'm excited for it on our next trip!
> 
> Kids and I love COP for some silly reason.  We always go at least twice per trip.... and DS choose it to the the "last ride" during our Mother/Son weekend in 2010. It is cool and dark and relaxing, there is NEVER a line and the song is catchy.  And of course, since it has been a part of our trips for a while now, to us it is just "classic" Disney.
> 
> 
> Hope you all have been having a wonderful week.
> 
> My car and phone died yesterday at school 5 minutes before I had a final at a building I drive to. I had to ask a random girl if she'd give me a ride!  Luckily she was extremely nice and I made it to class right on time, aced my test, and then tried to get it started with a friend. Couldn't get it to work, long story short we finally did get it to start working.
> 
> Can't wait until Spring Break next week!




Glad your car is up and running again. What a panic moment you must have had! Thank goodness for the kindness of strangers!!



#1hoosierfan said:


> We are heading to WDW in less than 2 weeks for spring break, and I am looking forward to seeing the new Dumbo, and I know my ODS is going to be excited about the Barnstormer being back open.  Our next trip will be in October 2013, so I can't wait to see it all finished!



Can't wait to hear a mini trip report about all of the new stuf f you see!

*************

Okay friends.... I made it through the first part of the morning.  Morning meeting, reading groups, read aloud, and snack.  The kids are off to library time.... then we will do math (ick) and then it will be time for lunch and recess!  The rain is gone and the sun is shining, so recess should be fun today (although I'm not sure if I have lunch duty or recess duty).  Then quiet time and a planet packet and we will be pretty much done! 

I am done by 3pm, but both of my kids have afterschool activities that will keep them busy until 4pm, so I'll pop into the library, return my audiobook and get another one or two and read a few magazines.  It takes nearly 20 minutes to get home, so no sense in heading home until I have my kids.

I don't see a workout in my future today.  I will admit I could have had an early morning workout, but I washed my hair last night before my meeting and didn't want to do it again this morning before work, so no early workout was on the agenda.  I MUST run two errands tonight while DD is swimming, so no time then either.  The only option would be a quick workout sometime between 4:30 (when I will arrive home) and 5:15 (when I will depart again with DD) and in that time I have to finish dinner and eat.... we'll see what happens.  If I had known this rain would clear, I might have brought my walking stuff along and gone for a walk/run while waiting for my kids!  Grrr.....   Looks like today might be a good rest day!

Okay..... now I'm just rambling.  Off to check out the scrapping board!.......P


----------



## D73

Organized or disorganized? * YES*

Red or pink? *RED*

Summer or winter? *SUMMER*

Musicals or plays? *MUSICALS*

Talker or listener? *LISTENER*

Anal planner or "fly by the seat of your pants"? *PLANNER*

Twizzlers or Red Vines? *BLACK LICORICE PLEASE*

Cream cheese or peanut butter? *LATELY CREAM CHEESE BUT LOVE PEANUT BUTTER*

Beach or mountains? *YES AND WHEN THE ARE SIDE BY SIDE.....EVEN BETTER*

Traveler or home-body? *TRAVELER*

Running/walking or Spinning? *WALKING*

Team player or independent worker? *YES*

Survivor or Big Brother?  *BOTH*

Real books/ magazines or electronic (Kindle type)? *MIGRATING TO IBOOK ON IPAD*

Oatmeal or eggs? *EGGS*

Cheesecake or  chocolate cake? *CHOCOLATE CHEESECAKE PLEASE*

Braces or no braces? *NO BRACES.....though I almost answered, I wear a belt..... since braces in British English are American suspenders*

BONUS QOTD:

The new Storybook Faire portion of the MK/Fantasyland expansion had a soft opening yesterday.  Are you looking forward to all of the new things?  Or would you prefer that WDW leave well enough alone and you'll miss the old Toontown?


Looking forward to it. I think it will be great to see some new FANTASY in the MK


----------



## pjlla

D73 said:


> Organized or disorganized? * YES*
> 
> Red or pink? *RED*
> 
> Summer or winter? *SUMMER*
> 
> Musicals or plays? *MUSICALS*
> 
> Talker or listener? *LISTENER*
> 
> Anal planner or "fly by the seat of your pants"? *PLANNER*
> 
> Twizzlers or Red Vines? *BLACK LICORICE PLEASE*
> 
> Cream cheese or peanut butter? *LATELY CREAM CHEESE BUT LOVE PEANUT BUTTER*
> 
> Beach or mountains? *YES AND WHEN THE ARE SIDE BY SIDE.....EVEN BETTER*
> 
> Traveler or home-body? *TRAVELER*
> 
> Running/walking or Spinning? *WALKING*
> 
> Team player or independent worker? *YES*
> 
> Survivor or Big Brother?  *BOTH*
> 
> Real books/ magazines or electronic (Kindle type)? *MIGRATING TO IBOOK ON IPAD*
> 
> Oatmeal or eggs? *EGGS*
> 
> Cheesecake or  chocolate cake? *CHOCOLATE CHEESECAKE PLEASE*
> 
> Braces or no braces? *NO BRACES.....though I almost answered, I wear a belt..... since braces in British English are American suspenders*
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> The new Storybook Faire portion of the MK/Fantasyland expansion had a soft opening yesterday.  Are you looking forward to all of the new things?  Or would you prefer that WDW leave well enough alone and you'll miss the old Toontown?
> 
> 
> Looking forward to it. I think it will be great to see some new FANTASY in the MK




I had forgotten about the whole braces/suspenders thing!  Sorry!  Glad you figured it out.

I myself enjoy a piece of black licorice once in a while.  I think I downed an entire pound in about 2 days when I was PG with DD and having a wicked craving!  

While I am a cheesecake fan, I'd rather have a regular cheesecake with perhaps a chocolate swirl or crust.  Our little local bakery does a chocolate cheesecake cupcake with chocolate mousse topping.  It is DS's favorite!  

********

Wow.... we are a quiet bunch today!  Are you all gonna make me to read the Team Mickey thread to  keep myself from being bored?? ...................P


----------



## D73

pjlla said:


> I had forgotten about the whole braces/suspenders thing!  Sorry!  Glad you figured it out.



The thing is....I AM AMERICAN.   It is just that I have been surrounded by British Speakers and British telly for so long now that I have to think twice about some things.

Now give me the occasional slice of Peanut Butter Chocolate Cream Cheese Cake and we are really talkin'!!!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Just popping in. I decided it was really nice out that I'd run outside and try to do 4 miles. What was I thinking!? I cannot believe how much harder it was outside rather than on the treadmill and for a couple minutes I was really really terrified and thought signing up for the half marathon was a big mistake. I ran .250 and was already sweating and came in to get some water. My mom encouraged me to finish at least a mile, so I did. After a bit I started to get into a little rhythm and slowed down some and made it the rest of the way with a short walk included. I am dripping sweat and it's only a mile!! It took about 15 minutes.

Pumped myself up and went out and did another mile in about the same amount of time. Doing another mile made me feel better about it and I was less tired! I have about 68 days until the half marathon and I am so scared!

I guess I'll just have to push myself and hope for the best!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

pjlla said:


> Happy Tuesday morning friends!  Here is today's QOTD: (feel free to answer any or all)
> 
> Organized or disorganized?
> 
> Red or pink? Pink!
> 
> Summer or winter?Summer
> 
> Musicals or plays?musicals
> 
> Talker or listener?listener
> 
> Anal planner or "fly by the seat of your pants"? Type A planner
> 
> Twizzlers or Red Vines? Neither....skittles
> 
> Cream cheese or peanut butter? Neither at the moment...too many points!!
> 
> Beach or mountains? Beach, did I say beach, oh and the beach!!
> 
> Traveler or home-body? Depends on my mood...Both really!
> 
> Running/walking or Spinning? Spinning!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Team player or independent worker? Both...depends on the task
> 
> Survivor or Big Brother?Neither...Amazing Race
> 
> Real books/ magazines or electronic (Kindle type)? Nook Color
> 
> Oatmeal or eggs? Eggs
> 
> Cheesecake or  chocolate cake? chocolate cake....GF please!
> 
> Braces or no braces? I had braces for a year in HS
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> The new Storybook Faire portion of the MK/Fantasyland expansion had a soft opening yesterday.  Are you looking forward to all of the new things?  Or would you prefer that WDW leave well enough alone and you'll miss the old Toontown?
> 
> BBL to chat, but I'm at work today so it will be sporatic!.........P


I checked out all the Youtube videos of the opening!!! Love the Dumbo with fountain and changing colors at night!!!  So excited for the B&B part to open and the new Dwarf Coaster!



pjlla said:


> Just an update.... I DID make my bed.... Just couldn't work with it sitting there unmade.....but I skipped making the kids' beds!
> 
> And I measured my run and it was 4.6 miles!  Since I haven't been running with any consistency for about a year, I'm always surprised when I can actually get some mileage in.  I did the 4.6 in 52 (ish) minutes and that was with a half mile warm-up walk, a short walk up two hills, and a short stop to chat with a friend who pulled over.  It is so much easier to run with NO EXPECTATIONS!  I told myself how far I was going (to the end of a particular neighborhood and back) figuring it would take about an hour  with a run/walk combo.  I give myself permission to run when I want and walk when I want.  No pressure to run the whole thing.  But I did run the entire return trip, as it has no big uphills.
> 
> Made some good progress at the scrapping table too!  I got ALL of the photos I've order in the past week or so sorted and organized and got the layouts planned!  Now to pick the papers and get down to work!
> 
> 
> 
> Great job to EVERYONE who participates in the WIN!  And congrats to our winners!
> Great job to all ofo ur participants!  And WOOHOO to Team Donald!!
> And Walt was ALL ABOUT progress!.................P


Woo Hoo!!  You GO productive girl today!!!  Gotta love this weather!



::Snow_White:: said:


> Sunday's QOTD:
> 
> Hope you all have been having a wonderful week.
> 
> My car and phone died yesterday at school 5 minutes before I had a final at a building I drive to. I had to ask a random girl if she'd give me a ride!  Luckily she was extremely nice and I made it to class right on time, aced my test, and then tried to get it started with a friend. Couldn't get it to work, long story short we finally did get it to start working.
> 
> Can't wait until Spring Break next week!


Wow!  DOuble whammy!! I hope things get back on track soon!  YAY...for spring break!!



pjlla said:


> Okay friends.... I made it through the first part of the morning.  Morning meeting, reading groups, read aloud, and snack.  The kids are off to library time.... then we will do math (ick) and then it will be time for lunch and recess!  The rain is gone and the sun is shining, so recess should be fun today (although I'm not sure if I have lunch duty or recess duty).  Then quiet time and a planet packet and we will be pretty much done!
> 
> I am done by 3pm, but both of my kids have afterschool activities that will keep them busy until 4pm, so I'll pop into the library, return my audiobook and get another one or two and read a few magazines.  It takes nearly 20 minutes to get home, so no sense in heading home until I have my kids.
> 
> I don't see a workout in my future today.  I will admit I could have had an early morning workout, but I washed my hair last night before my meeting and didn't want to do it again this morning before work, so no early workout was on the agenda.  I MUST run two errands tonight while DD is swimming, so no time then either.  The only option would be a quick workout sometime between 4:30 (when I will arrive home) and 5:15 (when I will depart again with DD) and in that time I have to finish dinner and eat.... we'll see what happens.  If I had known this rain would clear, I might have brought my walking stuff along and gone for a walk/run while waiting for my kids!  Grrr.....   Looks like today might be a good rest day!
> 
> Okay..... now I'm just rambling.  Off to check out the scrapping board!.......P


Hang in there P!!



::Snow_White:: said:


> Just popping in. I decided it was really nice out that I'd run outside and try to do 4 miles. What was I thinking!? I cannot believe how much harder it was outside rather than on the treadmill and for a couple minutes I was really really terrified and thought signing up for the half marathon was a big mistake. I ran .250 and was already sweating and came in to get some water. My mom encouraged me to finish at least a mile, so I did. After a bit I started to get into a little rhythm and slowed down some and made it the rest of the way with a short walk included. I am dripping sweat and it's only a mile!! It took about 15 minutes.
> 
> Pumped myself up and went out and did another mile in about the same amount of time. Doing another mile made me feel better about it and I was less tired! I have about 68 days until the half marathon and I am so scared!
> 
> I guess I'll just have to push myself and hope for the best!


Nice job continuing the run!!  I found that outside run/walk does not compare to the TM stuff. I'm so winded when I come home from an outdoor run even if I did the same run on the TM.  The pollen count is also a factor for me!!

Keep going KAYLA!!! You can do it!!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Please excuse my MIA over the weekend!  I spent all day yesterday with my favorite (and only...lol) nephew in the world!!  He is almost 5 and just sees the world soooo differently.  We spent time playing outside (football, soccer, baseball) and inside (Chutes and Ladders, UNO, memory games.)  I drove home today absolutely exhausted!!

I'm spending the rest of the afternoon cleaning off the deck and taking out the deck furniture!!!  If the weather holds I will be drinking coffee and DISing from my deck tomorrow morning!  Happy Spring Break to meeee!

Bad eating yesterday and Sunday has derailed me...and I admit to not weighing in this week due to Aunt Flo and an unfortunate incident with a bag of jelly beans...

I'm with Kathy back on the wagon!!!
Congrats to all those amazing losers this week!! AND to our multiple coaches for stepping in and saving the day!

Have a great evening Donalds!!!


----------



## donac

pjlla said:


> Happy Tuesday morning friends!  Here is today's QOTD: (feel free to answer any or all)
> 
> Organized or disorganized?disorganized but would love to be organized.
> 
> Red or pink?pink
> 
> Summer or winter? summer
> 
> Musicals or plays?musicals
> 
> Talker or listener?l[COLOR="blue"]istener
> 
> Anal planner or "fly by the seat of your pants"? a little of both
> 
> Twizzlers or Red Vines? What ate red vines?  Twizzlers but only in red
> 
> Cream cheese or peanut butter? both
> 
> Beach or mountains?both
> 
> Traveler or home-body? home-body
> 
> Running/walking or Spinning? walking
> 
> Team player or independent worker? independent worker
> 
> Survivor or Big Brother? neither
> 
> Real books/ magazines or electronic (Kindle type)? Both I love my nook but also love a good book
> 
> Oatmeal or eggs? both
> 
> Cheesecake or  chocolate cake?Chocolat mousse cheesecake from Jr's in Time Square
> 
> Braces or no braces? no braces[/COLOR]
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> The new Storybook Faire portion of the MK/Fantasyland expansion had a soft opening yesterday.  Are you looking forward to all of the new things?  Or would you prefer that WDW leave well enough alone and you'll miss the old Toontown?
> 
> I think that change could be good.  I can't wait to see the new Dumbo.  I am not a bid Princess person but there are a couple of cool things planned.  I do miss Mr. Toad's WIld ride but love to bounce on honey pots.  I don't think I will miss Snow White.



HAve a happy and healthy day


----------



## DisNorth

::Snow_White:: said:


> Just popping in. I decided it was really nice out that I'd run outside and try to do 4 miles. What was I thinking!? I cannot believe how much harder it was outside rather than on the treadmill and for a couple minutes I was really really terrified and thought signing up for the half marathon was a big mistake. I ran .250 and was already sweating and came in to get some water. My mom encouraged me to finish at least a mile, so I did. After a bit I started to get into a little rhythm and slowed down some and made it the rest of the way with a short walk included. I am dripping sweat and it's only a mile!! It took about 15 minutes.
> 
> Pumped myself up and went out and did another mile in about the same amount of time. Doing another mile made me feel better about it and I was less tired! I have about 68 days until the half marathon and I am so scared!
> 
> I guess I'll just have to push myself and hope for the best!



Good job on not giving up and going for another mile!
I've heard that because training on the treadmill is easer than runing outside that you should put the incline on the treadmill to 1% to compensate. I haven't tried it yet, but I'm thinking I should. 
Good luck on your marathon trainning!


----------



## DisNorth

Organized or disorganized? I'd like to be organized but I'm really disorganized

Red or pink?Pink

Summer or winter?Fall!

Musicals or plays?Either

Talker or listener?Listener

Anal planner or "fly by the seat of your pants"?Totaly flying by the seat of my pants most of the time

Twizzlers or Red Vines? i don't know what red vines are
Cream cheese or peanut butter?Anything but peanut butter, ugh

Beach or mountains?Mountains

Traveler or home-body?Traveler

Running/walking or Spinning?Running/walking

Team player or independent worker?I'm rather independent

Survivor or Big Brother?Neither

Real books/ magazines or electronic (Kindle type)?Both, I have a kindle but like having physical books, epecialy magazines and coffee table books with pictures

Oatmeal or eggs?eggs

Cheesecake or chocolate cake?Chocolate!

Braces or no braces?I had braces?


----------



## my3princes

Happy Tuesday morning friends!  Here is today's QOTD: (feel free to answer any or all)

Organized or disorganized?  Organized

Red or pink?  Really?

Summer or winter?  Summer

Musicals or plays?  Musicals

Talker or listener?  talker

Anal planner or "fly by the seat of your pants"?Obsessive Planner

Twizzlers or Red Vines?  Chocolate
Cream cheese or peanut butter?  Peanut butter

Beach or mountains?  Beach
Traveler or home-body?

Running/walking or Spinning?  Walking

Team player or independent worker?both

Survivor or Big Brother?Survivor is Amazing Race isn't an option

Real books/ magazines or electronic (Kindle type)?Real All the Way

Oatmeal or eggs?  Both

Cheesecake or  chocolate cake?  both

Braces or no braces? braces

BONUS QOTD:

The new Storybook Faire portion of the MK/Fantasyland expansion had a soft opening yesterday.  Are you looking forward to all of the new things?  Or would you prefer that WDW leave well enough alone and you'll miss the old Toontown? I want to see and do it all

BBL to chat, but I'm at work today so it will be sporatic!.........P


----------



## mikamah

D73 said:


> Now give me the occasional slice of Peanut Butter Chocolate Cream Cheese Cake and we are really talkin'!!!


I'll have a slice too, biggest loser friendly please.



::Snow_White:: said:


> Just popping in. I decided it was really nice out that I'd run outside and try to do 4 miles. What was I thinking!? I cannot believe how much harder it was outside rather than on the treadmill and for a couple minutes I was really really terrified and thought signing up for the half marathon was a big mistake. I ran .250 and was already sweating and came in to get some water. My mom encouraged me to finish at least a mile, so I did. After a bit I started to get into a little rhythm and slowed down some and made it the rest of the way with a short walk included. I am dripping sweat and it's only a mile!! It took about 15 minutes.
> 
> Pumped myself up and went out and did another mile in about the same amount of time. Doing another mile made me feel better about it and I was less tired! I have about 68 days until the half marathon and I am so scared!
> 
> I guess I'll just have to push myself and hope for the best!


I'm thinking you are having one of those moments everyone has before their first half.  And you will probably have a few more like it, even during the race, but when you cross that finishline, you are going to be so happy, strong and proud of how far you have come.  You can do this.  



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> II'm spending the rest of the afternoon cleaning off the deck and taking out the deck furniture!!!  If the weather holds I will be drinking coffee and DISing from my deck tomorrow morning!  Happy Spring Break to meeee!!!


Whoo hoo!! Can't believe it is deck weather already.  Today was just amazing.  I think it will be cooler tomorrow but then warming up again for the weekend.  Sounds like a wonderful weekend with your nephew. 



pjlla said:


> Happy Tuesday morning friends!  Here is today's QOTD: (feel free to answer any or all)
> 
> Organized or disorganized?disorganized
> 
> Red or pink?Pink
> 
> Summer or winter?Summer
> 
> Musicals or plays?  plays
> 
> Talker or listener?Listener
> 
> Anal planner or "fly by the seat of your pants"?  somewhere in the middle
> 
> Twizzlers or Red Vines? twizzlers
> 
> Cream cheese or peanut butter?peanut butter
> 
> Beach or mountains?beach
> 
> Traveler or home-body?traveler turning homebody since we got the dog
> 
> Running/walking or Spinning? run/walking
> 
> Team player or independent worker? team player
> 
> Survivor or Big Brother? survivor but only because it's on before criminal minds.
> 
> Real books/ magazines or electronic (Kindle type)? real books
> 
> Oatmeal or eggs? eggs
> 
> Cheesecake or  chocolate cake? cheesecake
> 
> Braces or no braces? no braces, but need them too.  A friend from work had them in her 50s after her dd's had finished college, so that is my goal too.
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> The new Storybook Faire portion of the MK/Fantasyland expansion had a soft opening yesterday.  Are you looking forward to all of the new things?  Or would you prefer that WDW leave well enough alone and you'll miss the old Toontown?
> 
> BBL to chat, but I'm at work today so it will be sporatic!.........P


I'll enjoy the new things.  I think it's great that fantasyland will be so much bigger, and I may not have to wait as long in the hot dumbo line. 



pjlla said:


> And I measured my run and it was 4.6 miles!  Since I haven't been running with any consistency for about a year, I'm always surprised when I can actually get some mileage in.  I did the 4.6 in 52 (ish) minutes and that was with a half mile warm-up walk, a short walk up two hills, and a short stop to chat with a friend who pulled over.  It is so much easier to run with NO EXPECTATIONS!  I told myself how far I was going (to the end of a particular neighborhood and back) figuring it would take about an hour  with a run/walk combo.  I give myself permission to run when I want and walk when I want.  No pressure to run the whole thing.  But I did run the entire return trip, as it has no big uphills.
> P


Pamela, that is just awesome!!  You are really getting out there and running again.  Are you loving it?  Do I see a race in your future?????  It would be fun.  And you are pretty fast in my book.



buzz5985 said:


> But the rate I spent money this weekend - forget any trips.  My son plays lacrosse - he starts Spring Meltdown conditioning camp tomorrow.  So he got all his pads, etc out from last spring.  Nothing fit - accept the helmet.  And I think I would have buttered his ears to get it on.    So I wrote a check for $260 to play lacrosse, $115 for Meltdown.  $60 for cleats, $60 for running shoes,  Gloves - $70, Pads - $40.  We are lucky that his grandfather bought him a new stick for Christmas.  Oh and I should mention - all the prices are on sale.  Can you imagine $70 for gloves???  Originally $99.99!!!!
> 
> The whole time I was thinking - no Signature Dining this trip!!!!  Then we went to Home Depot to look at gas grills.  Our's blew off our deck and smashed a couple of months ago.  After we priced up new burners etc, we decided it would be better to buy a new one.  I told DH to get a Weber if he wanted one.  Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary!!!  But he helped cook on one at a cook out last year, and realized that a $300 grill works just as well as a $800 grill.  So we bought another CharBroil with infra-red technology.  It was one of Consumer Reports Best Buys.  You can't see the flames - so no flare ups.  I will need to get used to it.  But I cooked chicken, pork tenderloin, turkey tenderloin on it tonight.  All came out very juicy.  I am so happy to have my grill back.
> 
> Have a great week everyone - and thank you to all that are helping with the QOTD this week.  Can you believe that the merge is only about 10 days away???
> 
> Janis


It is crazy how much sports can cost.  I'm also thinking as ds gets older, our trips will be fewer and farther between also.  I can't help but look at big costs in terms of disney trips.  
Wow, the merge is 10days away!!  Whoo hoo!!  I'm excited to catch up with all our team Mickey friends!!



pjlla said:


> Today's QOTD:
> 
> Identify one or two high risk scenarios..... occasions, activities, or places in which you are in danger of eating more than you should or eating the wrong foods.  Now create an "escape plan."  What will you do to help yourself in this/these situation(s)??
> 
> (Thanks to Flat Belly Diet book for the inspiration for today's question.)
> 
> BONUS QOTD:  I just found out that Snow White's Scary Adventure (at the MK) is closing.  Will this make you sad?  Happy?  Don't care?  Never heard of this ride before?
> 
> 
> BBL.....................................P


I'd say family gatherings at my brothers house are toughest.  If it's potluck i"ll bring a healthy dish, and otherwise, I"ll try and downstairs when the food is upstairs, and vice versa.  I do try to keep track and have small amounts of the foods I really like.  

I like snow white, but will be ok with it gone.  Peter Pan on the other hand would send me over the edge.



jillbur said:


> I have had a crazy morning so far (same girl getting restrained since 7 am on and off), so I am behind on my actual work. I'll have to check in during lunch (hopefully).
> Jill


Hope your day got better.  A big thank you for all you do for your students.  It's got to be so draining, yet so rewarding. 



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Oh I always fancied visiting New England-add it to my dream trip


We have a friend from ireland an one fourth of july some of her family was here, and our neighborhood is wild with Independance day celebrations and some neighbor teens over the fence were chanting  U-S-A and her 12 yo nephew who was visiting tried to out do them chanting IRELAND!  It was so funny.  



dvccruiser76 said:


> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 10?
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 10 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 0.24% - EDuke98080
> #9 - TIE - 0.34% - D73 & quasar4legs
> #8 - TIE - 0.49% - Jujubee727 & Leitadala
> #7 - 0.59% - GoofyPredsFan
> #6 - 0.73% - liesel
> #5 - 0.74% - areas2102
> #4 - 1.06% - ::Snow White::
> #3 - 1.15% - happysummer
> #2 - 1.47% - Heather.Mohler *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 10 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 1.52% - DisNorth *
> 
> !


  Congratulation everyone! Especially DisNorth!!



Heather.Mohler said:


> Mikamah,
> We have been through the same thing with my brother.  He started having seizures when he was around 14.  Absence seizures (I don't know if I spelled it right, but it was where he kind of blacked out for a few seconds, but was still functioning instead of passing out).  He had a gran mal seizure one morning and we spent the next year and a half trying to get his medication just right.  But it we finally found it and he doesn't have a seizure under normal circumstances.  I know it is rough, but it will get better.  And kudos to you for evening thinking about eating right while going through all that!


Thanks for sharing about your brother.  Glad he is doing well.  It's hard not to worry, and most of the time I'm positive and sure he will outgrow it and it will all be ok.



my3princes said:


> Our middle son had a GM seizure about 2 1/2 years ago.  Turns out he had been having PM seizures for years and he had been misdiagnosed with hypoglycemia.  In his case it was a brain tumor.  I remember how scary it was seeing him have the GM seizure and wondering if he was brain dead   The entire experience, diagnosis, surgery was almost surreal.  I'm happy to share as little or as much as anyone would care to learn about our experience if it can help anyone deal with what they are going through.  Hunter is 100% fine now and we are very blessed and very thankful.


Thanks Deb.  I'm so glad Hunter is doing so well.  I can't even imagine going through all you've been through.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sunday March 11 Qotd
> 
> What is one thing you have not done in disney that you look forward to doing one day


 The festival of the Lion king show in AK.  It's been on my to-do list the past 2 trips, yet we haven't done it yet.  One of these days. 




ougrad86 said:


> Shots were better this week, did not hurt as much, although I am having some residual pain.  I am hoping most of that will disappear with this weeks series, and I can get out and do some walking and getting my legs ready for the parks.  Just three more weeks!
> 
> Gained weight this week...expected I would.  I wasn't as OP as I should have been with all the craziness, working through lunch, etc.  Plus that hugh loss was due to some gastrointestinal something (haven't figured out if a virus or something I ate).  So gained it all back...
> 
> Carol


Glad the shots are going well.  And whoo hoo for some size 10s.   Sizes do run so strangely though don't they.  Lucky you tried them all on rather than having to exchange. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> We love going to water parks and I am annoyed every year at how I look but it is a ton of fun and usually once I am there I forget about how I look, well until I see the pictures......
> :


That's why you need to hold the camera.  Or in group pictures make sure the kids are standing in front of you.  And it is not easy to pull off a pic in a floaty tube. 
Congrats on the long run!!  And skating!!

Good evening everyone!

We had a beautiful day here, and Poko and I got lots of exercise in.  I had the day off, so we walked probably a total of 2.5 hours, and am going to head out for another short walk.  I also did some furniture shopping and bought a new couch and loveseat.  Got my moneys worth out of my 21 year old couch.  I got them cheap about $400 each and figure with ds and the dog they will take a beating, but my goal will be for them to last 8 years and I can get new furniture for ds's hs graduation.  Maybe I am a planner after all. 
I've been eating pretty well, but not tracking so I need to start doing that again.  

We just got verizon fiios for the tv, and ds is thrilled to have more channels again, and we have dvr, and it's much cheaper than what I was paying for comcast.  With the on demand and better channels, maybe we don't need netflix anymore.  I'll have to think on that.  We had barebones cable before, so ds got his nick and disney shows on netflix, but now he can get recent stuff on demand.  

Just thinking out loud here.  

That's all that's happening here.  Hope you all are having a nice evening!!  Or sleeping tightly over there in Europe!!


----------



## Heather.Mohler

Organized or disorganized? I try very hard but it doesn't always work out.

Red or pink? Red

Summer or winter? Winter!

Musicals or plays? Musicals - I'm playing in one next month!

Talker or listener? Listener 

Anal planner or "fly by the seat of your pants"? I love to plan like crazy, but as soon as we leave we pretty much forget it.

Twizzlers or Red Vines? Twirlers - better consistency.

Cream cheese or peanut butter? Cream cheese - preferrably strawberry.

Beach or mountains? 50/50

Traveler or home-body? Traveler

Running/walking or Spinning? Walking, but I can't wait till I can run! 

Team player or independent worker?  Independent

Survivor or Big Brother?  Neither.  I'm a Criminal Minds kind of girl.

Real books/ magazines or electronic (Kindle type)?  Real.  

Oatmeal or eggs? Usually eggs

Cheesecake or chocolate cake? Usually cheesecake.

Braces or no braces? Unfortunately I never had them.


----------



## jillbur

dvccruiser76 said:


> *This week's winning team with 17.34% is Team Donald!!*
> 
> *Team Mickey weighed-in losing 14.79% for the week!*
> 
> Additional stats for the week!!!!
> 
> *aamomma won for Team Mickey with 2.34% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*
> 
> *Congrats to DisNorth who was Donald's Team winner with 1.52%!*
> 
> Team Donald lost 11.6 pounds this week
> Team Mickey lost 28.2 pounds this week
> 
> *Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 467.1 pounds and Team Mickey's total weight loss to date is 393.4!!!*
> Both teams together have lost 860.5 pounds!!!! Amazing!
> 
> Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!
> 
> Have an OP week



Yay Team Donald!




			
				Mary•Poppins;44306017 said:
			
		

> .
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about your demanding student.  That combined with state testing ...... boy are you in for a good week.  Wishing you the best with your kids and testing.



You have no idea! I had a kid fake (yes we are absolutely sure he faked) a seizure during testing...2 times! It was hilarious. I know I shouldn't say that, but trust me...this kid has done this before. Who knows what will happen tomorrow?!?!



pjlla said:


> Happy Tuesday morning friends!  Here is today's QOTD: (feel free to answer any or all)
> 
> Organized or disorganized? Organized
> 
> Red or pink? neither, but pink if I'd had to chose
> 
> Summer or winter? summer
> 
> Musicals or plays? musicals
> 
> Talker or listener? talker
> 
> Anal planner or "fly by the seat of your pants"? extreme planner
> 
> Twizzlers or Red Vines? twizzlers
> 
> Cream cheese or peanut butter? cream cheese
> 
> Beach or mountains? both
> 
> Traveler or home-body? traveler
> 
> Running/walking or Spinning? love both
> 
> Team player or independent worker? both
> 
> Survivor or Big Brother? neither
> 
> Real books/ magazines or electronic (Kindle type)? real
> 
> Oatmeal or eggs? eggs
> 
> Cheesecake or  chocolate cake? cheesecake
> 
> Braces or no braces? braces
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> The new Storybook Faire portion of the MK/Fantasyland expansion had a soft opening yesterday.  Are you looking forward to all of the new things?  Or would you prefer that WDW leave well enough alone and you'll miss the old Toontown?
> 
> I'm pretty excited for new things and the pictures look great. I am also excited for the new Be Our Guest restaurant. I love Belle, so I want to eat here next year.
> 
> BBL to chat, but I'm at work today so it will be sporatic!.........P






pjlla said:


> Just an update.... I DID make my bed.... Just couldn't work with it sitting there unmade.....but I skipped making the kids' beds!
> 
> And I measured my run and it was 4.6 miles!  Since I haven't been running with any consistency for about a year, I'm always surprised when I can actually get some mileage in.  I did the 4.6 in 52 (ish) minutes and that was with a half mile warm-up walk, a short walk up two hills, and a short stop to chat with a friend who pulled over.  It is so much easier to run with NO EXPECTATIONS!  I told myself how far I was going (to the end of a particular neighborhood and back) figuring it would take about an hour  with a run/walk combo.  I give myself permission to run when I want and walk when I want.  No pressure to run the whole thing.  But I did run the entire return trip, as it has no big uphills.
> 
> Made some good progress at the scrapping table too!  I got ALL of the photos I've order in the past week or so sorted and organized and got the layouts planned!  Now to pick the papers and get down to work!



Good job on that run!




D73 said:


> Cheesecake or  chocolate cake? *CHOCOLATE CHEESECAKE PLEASE*



Yummy! 

I wanted to tell you I got The Dukan Diet book from the library and read it. Man, it's really restrictive! Good for you for doing it. I don't think I am going to, but I am going to incorporate some of the ideas. 




D73 said:


> Now give me the occasional slice of Peanut Butter Chocolate Cream Cheese Cake and we are really talkin'!!!



Well now you're just killing me!



::Snow_White:: said:


> Just popping in. I decided it was really nice out that I'd run outside and try to do 4 miles. What was I thinking!? I cannot believe how much harder it was outside rather than on the treadmill and for a couple minutes I was really really terrified and thought signing up for the half marathon was a big mistake. I ran .250 and was already sweating and came in to get some water. My mom encouraged me to finish at least a mile, so I did. After a bit I started to get into a little rhythm and slowed down some and made it the rest of the way with a short walk included. I am dripping sweat and it's only a mile!! It took about 15 minutes.
> 
> Pumped myself up and went out and did another mile in about the same amount of time. Doing another mile made me feel better about it and I was less tired! I have about 68 days until the half marathon and I am so scared!
> 
> I guess I'll just have to push myself and hope for the best!



Good job sticking with it. I actually prefer running outside instead of on the treadmill. I like the fresh air and scenery. Keep up the good work. That 1/2 marathon will feel like a breeze!




RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Please excuse my MIA over the weekend!  I spent all day yesterday with my favorite (and only...lol) nephew in the world!!  He is almost 5 and just sees the world soooo differently.  We spent time playing outside (football, soccer, baseball) and inside (Chutes and Ladders, UNO, memory games.)  I drove home today absolutely exhausted!!
> 
> I'm spending the rest of the afternoon cleaning off the deck and taking out the deck furniture!!!  If the weather holds I will be drinking coffee and DISing from my deck tomorrow morning!  Happy Spring Break to meeee!
> 
> Bad eating yesterday and Sunday has derailed me...and I admit to not weighing in this week due to Aunt Flo and an unfortunate incident with a bag of jelly beans...
> 
> I'm with Kathy back on the wagon!!!
> Congrats to all those amazing losers this week!! AND to our multiple coaches for stepping in and saving the day!
> 
> Have a great evening Donalds!!!



5 year olds crack me up. DS5 makes me laugh daily. Who know where they get their energy or their thoughts lol. Glad you had a good time!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

It's late (for me) and I'm tired. DS5 is sick with a horrible cough and a fever. We saw the doctor around 7 pm and they are treating him for croup (with steroids). The poor thing was up all night coughing (Delsym did not help at all), so we were too. I'm exhausted. So, I'm heading to bed and hoping he sleeps better tonight and feels better tomorrow. I will try to make more time to post tomorrow. Sorry 


Jill


----------



## DisNorth

mikamah said:


> Congratulation everyone! Especially DisNorth!!


Thanks!

Team Donald is do great, winning team for the week, awsome job everyone!


----------



## donac

Good Wednesday morning everyone. 

Pretty quiet for me here this week.  I have to decide if we are doing corned beef tonight or tomorrow night.  THen we will have left overs on Sat.   Ds2 is going back to college on Sat so he won't be home for dinner and I know that he loves corned beef.  I have to make Irish Soda bread for school tomorrow morning 

Congrats DIsNorth and all the losers this week.  

Jill I hope your son is feeling better soon. 

Hi to everyone else who has been hanging there.  It has gotten quieter on this thread.  A week and a half and we merge with Team Mickey.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## pjlla

Happy Wednesday morning friends!  Here is today's QOTD:

Share a list of five reasons why you have decided to lose weight.  "I'm sick of being fat" doesn't count.  



BONUS QOTD:  If you have time for only one ride at the Magic Kindgom, what would you ride and why??

BB in a minute to chat..............P


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Donalds!

I am excited to say that I am doing much better. It took me awhile to fall asleep last night, but I slept through the night! I woke up after an appropriate amount of sleep. This was the first night in too long that I didn't need 10+ hours of sleep! Things have calmed down a lot. The major drama from Sunday has passed and I am feeling better emotionally. I have been playing around with my meds (with my doctor's approval) and think that I have found a better plan. He works in the afternoon today, so I will call later and leave a message with his secretary. She is not the friendliest person, but I met one that is even worse so I am trying to take her with a grain of salt. What ticks me off is that I have spoken to both of these doctors about their secretaries upsetting me. I'm not calling to schedule a yearly gyno appt; I'm calling because I'm dehydrated from diarhhea or exhausted from vertigo.  For some reason they don't think those are of concern. 

I did a little shopping yesterday at Target. There are some great items in their Dollar Spot. I think it is *Jill* who mentioned starting to scrap. They have some scrapbooking items for $1. There are also a few Disney items. I got my sister magnets of the Disney Princesses. Those will go in her Easter basket. We really don't do Easter baskets anymore, but she and my BIL will get little items like that that I pick up cheap. I scored a few good deals at CVS so my BIL is getting a new (of the same kind) razor and a package of blades.

Target also has a bunch of bug/insect stuff. I started thinking of how I could use some of the $1 items for a language lesson. And, I know some teachers who have a stash of "special" pencils for when a student doesn't have one. You know, the ones that are not yellow so that the student will definitely want to return it to you when class ends.  Target had a couple of options for those as well.

*Kathy*: Hope DS outgrows his seizures! He is such a trooper.

*There will be Healthy Habits this week and I have a surprise planned. Here's a hint: If you get any sales ads in print, don't recycle them yet.*


----------



## cclovesdis

pjlla said:


> Share a list of five reasons why you have decided to lose weight.  "I'm sick of being fat" doesn't count.



Great QOTD *Pamela*! I am going to go ahead and answer it because I finally have an answer that isn't "my mother."

1. I do not want to struggle to walk up stairs anymore.
2. I do not like the clothing options I have. I don't like to spend 30 minutes trying to figure out what to wear to go to the grocery store because nothing fits. I also don't like shopping for clothes because I don't like the options and nothing fits.
3. I have had comprehensive blood work done multiple times in the last 7 years and my fasting blood sugar has been rising. It is still under 100, but I do not want it to reach that critical number.
4. I will feel better about myself emotionally. This happens when I exercise so even if I don't lose 60+ pounds, this will still happen.
5. Eating healthy food fuels my body properly and I feel well physically.

Have a great day Donalds!


----------



## Scraggy

I haven't checked in for a couple of weeks. I had my hysterectomy exactly 3 weeks ago today. I have 3 weeks more of healing, then I'm hoping to be able to get the okay to exercise again.

I haven't weighed in for a couple of weeks, either.  Today I decided to get on the scale, and I've lost a total of 14 pounds since the beginning of the year.  I guess it's better than no loss at all. My original goal total by March 31 was 30 pounds.  I won't make that, but I'm hoping to be at 20 pounds gone by 3/31.  I'm hoping...


----------



## pjlla

D73 said:


> The thing is....I AM AMERICAN.   It is just that I have been surrounded by British Speakers and British telly for so long now that I have to think twice about some things.
> 
> Now give me the occasional slice of Peanut Butter Chocolate Cream Cheese Cake and we are really talkin'!!!



That sounds delightful!



::Snow_White:: said:


> Just popping in. I decided it was really nice out that I'd run outside and try to do 4 miles. What was I thinking!? I cannot believe how much harder it was outside rather than on the treadmill and for a couple minutes I was really really terrified and thought signing up for the half marathon was a big mistake. I ran .250 and was already sweating and came in to get some water. My mom encouraged me to finish at least a mile, so I did. After a bit I started to get into a little rhythm and slowed down some and made it the rest of the way with a short walk included. I am dripping sweat and it's only a mile!! It took about 15 minutes.
> 
> Pumped myself up and went out and did another mile in about the same amount of time. Doing another mile made me feel better about it and I was less tired! I have about 68 days until the half marathon and I am so scared!
> 
> I guess I'll just have to push myself and hope for the best!



You should be proud of yourself that you kept going!  



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I checked out all the Youtube videos of the opening!!! Love the Dumbo with fountain and changing colors at night!!!  So excited for the B&B part to open and the new Dwarf Coaster!
> 
> 
> I need to do that!
> 
> Please excuse my MIA over the weekend!  I spent all day yesterday with my favorite (and only...lol) nephew in the world!!  He is almost 5 and just sees the world soooo differently.  We spent time playing outside (football, soccer, baseball) and inside (Chutes and Ladders, UNO, memory games.)  I drove home today absolutely exhausted!!
> 
> I'm spending the rest of the afternoon cleaning off the deck and taking out the deck furniture!!!  If the weather holds I will be drinking coffee and DISing from my deck tomorrow morning!  Happy Spring Break to meeee!
> 
> Bad eating yesterday and Sunday has derailed me...and I admit to not weighing in this week due to Aunt Flo and an unfortunate incident with a bag of jelly beans...
> 
> I'm with Kathy back on the wagon!!!
> Congrats to all those amazing losers this week!! AND to our multiple coaches for stepping in and saving the day!
> 
> Have a great evening Donalds!!!



Sounds like you had a fantastic time and made some great memories!  

Glad you found us again and made it back in the wagon!



donac said:


> HAve a happy and healthy day





my3princes said:


> Happy Tuesday morning friends!  Here is today's QOTD: (feel free to answer any or all)
> 
> Organized or disorganized?  Organized
> 
> Red or pink?  Really? Okay.... I KNEW what you were going to say..... and I almost made a special "PURPLE" choice just for you!!
> 
> Summer or winter?  Summer
> 
> Musicals or plays?  Musicals
> 
> Talker or listener?  talker
> 
> Anal planner or "fly by the seat of your pants"?Obsessive Planner
> 
> Twizzlers or Red Vines?  Chocolate
> 
> Cream cheese or peanut butter?  Peanut butter
> 
> Beach or mountains?  Beach
> 
> Traveler or home-body?
> 
> Running/walking or Spinning?
> Walking
> 
> Team player or independent worker?both
> 
> Survivor or Big Brother?Survivor is Amazing Race isn't an option
> 
> Real books/ magazines or electronic (Kindle type)?Real All the Way
> 
> Oatmeal or eggs?  Both
> 
> Cheesecake or  chocolate cake?  both
> 
> Braces or no braces? braces
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> The new Storybook Faire portion of the MK/Fantasyland expansion had a soft opening yesterday.  Are you looking forward to all of the new things?  Or would you prefer that WDW leave well enough alone and you'll miss the old Toontown? I want to see and do it all
> 
> BBL to chat, but I'm at work today so it will be sporatic!.........P





mikamah said:


> I'm thinking you are having one of those moments everyone has before their first half.  And you will probably have a few more like it, even during the race, but when you cross that finishline, you are going to be so happy, strong and proud of how far you have come.  You can do this.
> 
> Voice of experience talking here!!
> 
> Pamela, that is just awesome!!  You are really getting out there and running again.  Are you loving it?  Do I see a race in your future?????  It would be fun.  And you are pretty fast in my book.
> 
> NO RACES!  Too much pressure.  And I am NOT enjoying the running really, but appreciating the feeling of accomplishment.  Today will be a TM day unless the weather clears.  Woke to fog and a bit of mist this morning.
> 
> 
> It is crazy how much sports can cost.  I'm also thinking as ds gets older, our trips will be fewer and farther between also.  I can't help but look at big costs in terms of disney trips.
> Wow, the merge is 10days away!!  Whoo hoo!!  I'm excited to catch up with all our team Mickey friends!!
> 
> ME TOO!
> 
> We had a beautiful day here, and Poko and I got lots of exercise in.  I had the day off, so we walked probably a total of 2.5 hours, and am going to head out for another short walk.  I also did some furniture shopping and bought a new couch and loveseat.  Got my moneys worth out of my 21 year old couch.  I got them cheap about $400 each and figure with ds and the dog they will take a beating, but my goal will be for them to last 8 years and I can get new furniture for ds's hs graduation.  Maybe I am a planner after all.
> I've been eating pretty well, but not tracking so I need to start doing that again.
> 
> We just got verizon fiios for the tv, and ds is thrilled to have more channels again, and we have dvr, and it's much cheaper than what I was paying for comcast.  With the on demand and better channels, maybe we don't need netflix anymore.  I'll have to think on that.  We had barebones cable before, so ds got his nick and disney shows on netflix, but now he can get recent stuff on demand.
> 
> Just thinking out loud here.
> 
> That's all that's happening here.  Hope you all are having a nice evening!!  Or sleeping tightly over there in Europe!!



Congrats on the new furniture.  I can NEVER seem to get it all together.  We got new furniture about 7 years ago, but never got the new carpeting until now....just about when the furniture needs replacing!   I LOVE my sofa and chair and would pick the fabric design again in a heartbeat, but the fabric itself hasn't worn well at all.... it is very faded and worn.  But with DD heading to college, I just don't see a furniture purchase in my future. Did you go to Jordan's?

WOOHOO on the new tv.  We have been very happy with our DISH Network for years, but wish we could buy channels ala carte.  We have SO MANY channels that no one watches!



jillbur said:


> I wanted to tell you I got The Dukan Diet book from the library and read it. Man, it's really restrictive! Good for you for doing it. I don't think I am going to, but I am going to incorporate some of the ideas.
> 
> That's a good idea.  I get new ideas for my eating plan with every book I read.... even if I KNOW I wouldn't do the specific diet that the book is promoting.  It's all an ongoing learning process.
> Jill



Seems I accidentally deleted your message about your son's cough/illness.  Just wanted to say that I hope he is feeling better soon and that you all get some sleep!  



donac said:


> Good Wednesday morning everyone.
> 
> Pretty quiet for me here this week.  I have to decide if we are doing corned beef tonight or tomorrow night.  THen we will have left overs on Sat.   Ds2 is going back to college on Sat so he won't be home for dinner and I know that he loves corned beef.  I have to make Irish Soda bread for school tomorrow morning
> 
> Mmmm.... corned beef!  I don't make it because I'm the only one here who likes it.... but I would love to have a big hunk of corned beef with cabbage and onions and carrots this weekend!  You're a good mom!
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone else who has been hanging there.  It has gotten quieter on this thread.  A week and a half and we merge with Team Mickey.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



WOOHOO for the merge!

****************

Morning friends!  Teacher workshop day here today, so I gave myself permission to sleep in until at least 7am... but ended up laying there dozing off and on until almost 8am!!  

My belly was feeling kind of icky last night and I thought it would pass during the night, but still feeling a bit funky.  I'm making some homemade juice this morning and hoping it doesn't aggravate things further.  Scheduled to hit the TM today, but won't kill myself to do it if my stomach is upset.  

TTYL after breakfast!......................P


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

pjlla said:


> Your question about the Twizzlers and Red Vines didn't show up here because it was a quote, but I wondered as I posted it if it was going to be a regional thing.  They are both a type of junk food/candy in the form of red licorice. I know that Twizzlers come in a few flavors, but I've only had the strawberry.  The rest smell nasty!  I'm pretty sure that Red Vines are also strawberry flavored, but I've never had them.  I think that they are more of a West Coast thing..... but they are both classic movie candies.  Guess they don't have them in the UK??  How about Swedish Fish?
> 
> We have strawberry laces here (skinny spaghetti like things which might be the saame as your red vines)? Dont have the swedish fish but do have lots of jelly type shaped sweets some of which are fish shapes At the movies here they usually have a huge wall of "pick n mix" which lets you pick a bag and fill it with whatever combination of sweets you choose-jelly/choc/fudge etc. We have popcorn_salted/sweetor toffee but NO BUTTER TOPPING -ANYWHERE We love your buttery (very tasty even if very bad)popcorn! Yum
> 
> 
> 
> Okay friends.... I made it through the first part of the morning.  Morning meeting, reading groups, read aloud, and snack.  The kids are off to library time.... then we will do math (ick) and then it will be time for lunch and recess!  The rain is gone and the sun is shining, so recess should be fun today (although I'm not sure if I have lunch duty or recess duty).  Then quiet time and a planet packet and we will be pretty much done!
> 
> I am done by 3pm, but both of my kids have afterschool activities that will keep them busy until 4pm, so I'll pop into the library, return my audiobook and get another one or two and read a few magazines.  It takes nearly 20 minutes to get home, so no sense in heading home until I have my kids.
> 
> I don't see a workout in my future today.  I will admit I could have had an early morning workout, but I washed my hair last night before my meeting and didn't want to do it again this morning before work, so no early workout was on the agenda.  I MUST run two errands tonight while DD is swimming, so no time then either.  The only option would be a quick workout sometime between 4:30 (when I will arrive home) and 5:15 (when I will depart again with DD) and in that time I have to finish dinner and eat.... we'll see what happens.  If I had known this rain would clear, I might have brought my walking stuff along and gone for a walk/run while waiting for my kids!  Grrr.....   Looks like today might be a good rest day!
> 
> Okay..... now I'm just rambling.  Off to check out the scrapping board!.......P


Looks like your day is busy enough to count as a workout



D73 said:


> Organized or disorganized? * YES*
> 
> Red or pink? *RED*
> 
> Summer or winter? *SUMMER*
> 
> Musicals or plays? *MUSICALS*
> 
> Talker or listener? *LISTENER*
> 
> Anal planner or "fly by the seat of your pants"? *PLANNER*
> 
> Twizzlers or Red Vines? *BLACK LICORICE PLEASE*
> 
> Cream cheese or peanut butter? *LATELY CREAM CHEESE BUT LOVE PEANUT BUTTER*
> 
> Beach or mountains? *YES AND WHEN THE ARE SIDE BY SIDE.....EVEN BETTER*
> 
> Traveler or home-body? *TRAVELER*
> 
> Running/walking or Spinning? *WALKING*
> 
> Team player or independent worker? *YES*
> 
> Survivor or Big Brother?  *BOTH*
> 
> Real books/ magazines or electronic (Kindle type)? *MIGRATING TO IBOOK ON IPAD*
> 
> Oatmeal or eggs? *EGGS*
> 
> Cheesecake or  chocolate cake? *CHOCOLATE CHEESECAKE PLEASE*
> Now thats just cheating
> 
> Braces or no braces? *NO BRACES.....though I almost answered, I wear a belt..... since braces in British English are American suspenders*
> We say braces or train tracks for the teeth things here
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> The new Storybook Faire portion of the MK/Fantasyland expansion had a soft opening yesterday.  Are you looking forward to all of the new things?  Or would you prefer that WDW leave well enough alone and you'll miss the old Toontown?
> 
> 
> Looking forward to it. I think it will be great to see some new FANTASY in the MK





::Snow_White:: said:


> Just popping in. I decided it was really nice out that I'd run outside and try to do 4 miles. What was I thinking!? I cannot believe how much harder it was outside rather than on the treadmill and for a couple minutes I was really really terrified and thought signing up for the half marathon was a big mistake. I ran .250 and was already sweating and came in to get some water. My mom encouraged me to finish at least a mile, so I did. After a bit I started to get into a little rhythm and slowed down some and made it the rest of the way with a short walk included. I am dripping sweat and it's only a mile!! It took about 15 minutes.
> 
> Pumped myself up and went out and did another mile in about the same amount of time. Doing another mile made me feel better about it and I was less tired! I have about 68 days until the half marathon and I am so scared!
> 
> I guess I'll just have to push myself and hope for the best!


Well done for not giving upYou can definitely do it



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I checked out all the Youtube videos of the opening!!! Love the Dumbo with fountain and changing colors at night!!!  So excited for the B&B part to open and the new Dwarf Coaster!
> 
> 
> Woo Hoo!!  You GO productive girl today!!!  Gotta love this weather!
> 
> 
> Wow!  DOuble whammy!! I hope things get back on track soon!  YAY...for spring break!!
> 
> 
> Hang in there P!!
> 
> 
> Nice job continuing the run!!  I found that outside run/walk does not compare to the TM stuff. I'm so winded when I come home from an outdoor run even if I did the same run on the TM.  The pollen count is also a factor for me!!
> 
> Keep going KAYLA!!! You can do it!!!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Please excuse my MIA over the weekend!  I spent all day yesterday with my favorite (and only...lol) nephew in the world!!  He is almost 5 and just sees the world soooo differently.  We spent time playing outside (football, soccer, baseball) and inside (Chutes and Ladders, UNO, memory games.)  I drove home today absolutely exhausted!!
> My youngest is 5-so funny, so much fun and def sooo tiring
> I'm spending the rest of the afternoon cleaning off the deck and taking out the deck furniture!!!  If the weather holds I will be drinking coffee and DISing from my deck tomorrow morning!  Happy Spring Break to meeee!
> 
> Bad eating yesterday and Sunday has derailed me...and I admit to not weighing in this week due to Aunt Flo and an unfortunate incident with a bag of jelly beans...
> 
> I'm with Kathy back on the wagon!!!
> Congrats to all those amazing losers this week!! AND to our multiple coaches for stepping in and saving the day!
> 
> Have a great evening Donalds!!!


Glad you're sticking with it and getting back OP


mikamah said:


> We have a friend from ireland an one fourth of july some of her family was here, and our neighborhood is wild with Independance day celebrations and some neighbor teens over the fence were chanting  U-S-A and her 12 yo nephew who was visiting tried to out do them chanting IRELAND!  It was so funny.
> We've been to WDW on the 4th July but I would love to see it celebrated where "real people!" live! B et your friends love that memory too New Hampshire looks so beautiful (from what I've seen in mags and The West Wing) Will definitely have to start saving so I can visit all these places!
> We had a beautiful day here, and Poko and I got lots of exercise in.  I had the day off, so we walked probably a total of 2.5 hours, and am going to head out for another short walk.  I also did some furniture shopping and bought a new couch and loveseat.  Got my moneys worth out of my 21 year old couch.  I got them cheap about $400 each and figure with ds and the dog they will take a beating, but my goal will be for them to last 8 years and I can get new furniture for ds's hs graduation.  Maybe I am a planner after all.
> I've been eating pretty well, but not tracking so I need to start doing that again.
> Keep up the good work
> That's all that's happening here.  Hope you all are having a nice evening!!  Or sleeping tightly over there in Europe!!


Thanks



jillbur said:


> You have no idea! I had a kid fake (yes we are absolutely sure he faked) a seizure during testing...2 times! It was hilarious. I know I shouldn't say that, but trust me...this kid has done this before. Who knows what will happen tomorrow?!?!
> 
> OMG thats crazy
> 
> 
> Good job sticking with it. I actually prefer running outside instead of on the treadmill. I like the fresh air and scenery. Keep up the good work. That 1/2 marathon will feel like a breeze!
> 
> I prefer running outside too-that way I cant see myself in the horribly cruel mirrors at the gym
> 
> 
> It's late (for me) and I'm tired. DS5 is sick with a horrible cough and a fever. We saw the doctor around 7 pm and they are treating him for croup (with steroids). The poor thing was up all night coughing (Delsym did not help at all), so we were too. I'm exhausted. So, I'm heading to bed and hoping he sleeps better tonight and feels better tomorrow. I will try to make more time to post tomorrow. Sorry
> Hope your son feels better soon!
> 
> Jill





donac said:


> Good Wednesday morning everyone.
> 
> Pretty quiet for me here this week.  I have to decide if we are doing corned beef tonight or tomorrow night.  THen we will have left overs on Sat.   Ds2 is going back to college on Sat so he won't be home for dinner and I know that he loves corned beef.  I have to make Irish Soda bread for school tomorrow morning
> Hi to everyone else who has been hanging there.  It has gotten quieter on this thread.  A week and a half and we merge with Team Mickey.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Are you making the soda bread for St Patricks Day celebrations? Love me some soda bread yum!


----------



## pjlla

pjlla said:


> Happy Wednesday morning friends!  Here is today's QOTD:
> 
> Share a list of five reasons why you have decided to lose weight.  "I'm sick of being fat" doesn't count.
> 
> 
> 1.  I wanted to set a healthy example for my children.  My biggest struggle in my life has been my weight and I do NOT want my children to have to go through this.
> 
> 2. I didn't want to be an embarrassment to my kids. Growing up and being a teen is hard enough without being embarrassed about your parents.
> 
> 3.  I wanted to be able to look back at vacation photos (mostly Disney) and remember the great vacation.....not just lament at how terrible I look in the photos.
> 
> 4.  I hated just looking at myself.... and dressing up for anything was a nightmare.  I wanted to look CUTE!
> 
> 5.  Because I'm worth it!!
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:  If you have time for only one ride at the Magic Kindgom, what would you ride and why??
> 
> BB in a minute to chat..............P



I'm going out on a limb and I'm gonna say the WDW Railroad.... cause I would get to see almost everything and it lasts longer than most rides at WDW.  I could take in all of the sights and sounds and smells that make it so magical!  



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Donalds!
> 
> I am excited to say that I am doing much better. It took me awhile to fall asleep last night, but I slept through the night! I woke up after an appropriate amount of sleep. This was the first night in too long that I didn't need 10+ hours of sleep! Things have calmed down a lot. The major drama from Sunday has passed and I am feeling better emotionally. I have been playing around with my meds (with my doctor's approval) and think that I have found a better plan. He works in the afternoon today, so I will call later and leave a message with his secretary. She is not the friendliest person, but I met one that is even worse so I am trying to take her with a grain of salt. What ticks me off is that I have spoken to both of these doctors about their secretaries upsetting me. I'm not calling to schedule a yearly gyno appt; I'm calling because I'm dehydrated from diarhhea or exhausted from vertigo.  For some reason they don't think those are of concern.
> 
> I did a little shopping yesterday at Target. There are some great items in their Dollar Spot. I think it is *Jill* who mentioned starting to scrap. They have some scrapbooking items for $1. There are also a few Disney items. I got my sister magnets of the Disney Princesses. Those will go in her Easter basket. We really don't do Easter baskets anymore, but she and my BIL will get little items like that that I pick up cheap. I scored a few good deals at CVS so my BIL is getting a new (of the same kind) razor and a package of blades.
> 
> Target also has a bunch of bug/insect stuff. I started thinking of how I could use some of the $1 items for a language lesson. And, I know some teachers who have a stash of "special" pencils for when a student doesn't have one. You know, the ones that are not yellow so that the student will definitely want to return it to you when class ends.  Target had a couple of options for those as well.
> 
> *Kathy*: Hope DS outgrows his seizures! He is such a trooper.
> 
> *There will be Healthy Habits this week and I have a surprise planned. Here's a hint: If you get any sales ads in print, don't recycle them yet.*



I am SO happy to see that you are feeling much better!  I was really concerned about you.  

Excited to see our next HH!!



Scraggy said:


> I haven't checked in for a couple of weeks. I had my hysterectomy exactly 3 weeks ago today. I have 3 weeks more of healing, then I'm hoping to be able to get the okay to exercise again.
> 
> I haven't weighed in for a couple of weeks, either.  Today I decided to get on the scale, and I've lost a total of 14 pounds since the beginning of the year.  I guess it's better than no loss at all. My original goal total by March 31 was 30 pounds.  I won't make that, but I'm hoping to be at 20 pounds gone by 3/31.  I'm hoping...



Glad you are recovering well.  That is what you should be concentrating on.... the weight loss can come after the full recovery.



cclovesdis said:


> Great QOTD *Pamela*! I am going to go ahead and answer it because I finally have an answer that isn't "my mother."
> 
> 1. I do not want to struggle to walk up stairs anymore.
> 2. I do not like the clothing options I have. I don't like to spend 30 minutes trying to figure out what to wear to go to the grocery store because nothing fits. I also don't like shopping for clothes because I don't like the options and nothing fits.
> 3. I have had comprehensive blood work done multiple times in the last 7 years and my fasting blood sugar has been rising. It is still under 100, but I do not want it to reach that critical number.
> 4. I will feel better about myself emotionally. This happens when I exercise so even if I don't lose 60+ pounds, this will still happen.
> 5. Eating healthy food fuels my body properly and I feel well physically.
> 
> Have a great day Donalds!



Great answers CC!  

Off to have breakfast.........................P


----------



## pjlla

luvpoohandcompany said:


> Are you making the soda bread for St Patricks Day celebrations? Love me some soda bread yum!



Do you actually celebrate St. Patrick's Day in Ireland, or is one of those strictly American holidays?  

Saw your comment about visiting NH and if you ever make it here, you had better let me know!  I'm born and raised in Massachusetts, but been here in NH for all of my married life and it is really a very pretty state.  Love to show it off to you!

*************

Well.... decided to bag the homemade juice idea today and stick with coffee (not sure how that will feel in the tummy) and a homemade lowfat pumpkin scone leftover from the weekend.  Scone was yummy.... not so sure about the coffee yet.................P


----------



## D73

pjlla said:


> Happy Wednesday morning friends!  Here is today's QOTD:
> 
> Share a list of five reasons why you have decided to lose weight.  "I'm sick of being fat" doesn't count.
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:  If you have time for only one ride at the Magic Kindgom, what would you ride and why??
> 
> BB in a minute to chat..............P




Some of these I shared when I joined but they are definitiely still a reason to keep me motivated.

1 Both my parents have been diagnosed with diabetes in the last 10 years. My mom's has progressed to needing insulin 4 times a day and my dad just seems to ignore the fact that losing weight would be beneficial to his health.  I don't want this in my future.

2 I have had 2 colleagues in the last 9 months who have had to have hip and/or knee surgery due to being overweight all there life. I don't want that.

3 I want to be able to buy clothes in the stores here in Switzerland. Larger sizes are not as readily available in the stores here as they are in the USA.

4 I want to be able to fly on an airplane comfortably without having to ask for a seat belt extension and see people in a seat next to me role their eyes when they see that they will have to sit next to me in fear I might impede their space.

5 I want to be able to ride roller coasters with my partner this summer instead of waiting like I did last year. Disney is good about building ride vehicles to accomodate more sizes of people but this is not the same case with other parks.

§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§

If I had time for only one attraction at MK, it would definitely be Haunted Mansion. I have always loved this attraction and feel the recent enhancements both inside and out are marvelous. I was also fortunate to work as a butler there when I worked for WDW.

°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°

Hope all are well. It has gotten really quiet on the boards lately. Hopefully people are just busy and are still OP and have not given up the challenge.

Happy hump day!!!!

Christopher


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

mikamah said:


> Whoo hoo!! Can't believe it is deck weather already.  Today was just amazing.  I think it will be cooler tomorrow but then warming up again for the weekend.  Sounds like a wonderful weekend with your nephew.
> 
> 
> I am on the deck (in a fleece) with my coffee and my phone (working from home today!)....up to 70 again!!  SO excited!
> 
> We had a beautiful day here, and Poko and I got lots of exercise in.  I had the day off, so we walked probably a total of 2.5 hours, and am going to head out for another short walk.  I also did some furniture shopping and bought a new couch and loveseat.  Got my moneys worth out of my 21 year old couch.  I got them cheap about $400 each and figure with ds and the dog they will take a beating, but my goal will be for them to last 8 years and I can get new furniture for ds's hs graduation.  Maybe I am a planner after all.
> I've been eating pretty well, but not tracking so I need to start doing that again.
> 
> We just got verizon fiios for the tv, and ds is thrilled to have more channels again, and we have dvr, and it's much cheaper than what I was paying for comcast.  With the on demand and better channels, maybe we don't need netflix anymore.  I'll have to think on that.  We had barebones cable before, so ds got his nick and disney shows on netflix, but now he can get recent stuff on demand.
> 
> Just thinking out loud here.
> 
> That's all that's happening here.  Hope you all are having a nice evening!!  Or sleeping tightly over there in Europe!!


So glad you got to walk with the puppy!  I'm dying for Fios but they are not available in my area yet...at least in condo complexes.  All I need is the Hallmark Channel and I am set 



jillbur said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> It's late (for me) and I'm tired. DS5 is sick with a horrible cough and a fever. We saw the doctor around 7 pm and they are treating him for croup (with steroids). The poor thing was up all night coughing (Delsym did not help at all), so we were too. I'm exhausted. So, I'm heading to bed and hoping he sleeps better tonight and feels better tomorrow. I will try to make more time to post tomorrow. Sorry
> 
> 
> Jill


Oh No!  I hope DS is feeling better today!  And I hope you got some sleep too!



pjlla said:


> Happy Wednesday morning friends!  Here is today's QOTD:
> 
> Share a list of five reasons why you have decided to lose weight.  "I'm sick of being fat" doesn't count.
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:  If you have time for only one ride at the Magic Kindgom, what would you ride and why??
> 
> BB in a minute to chat..............P


I have decided to lose weight because...

1. I want to be healthy and feel full of energy!
2. I want to stop shopping in the PLUS size area where everything looks like a mumu and nothing looks good
3. I want to feel confident about my body in a bathing suit and not feel like I have to hide at the beach.
4. My grandfather was diabetic and my father is pre-diabetic and I do not want to be in that position early in life.
5.  I want to be the best Yaya for my nephew and be there for him as he grows up.

Only ONE ride??? Decisions!!!  I have to say Buzz Lightyear....I just love zapping those aliens!!!  Space Mountain is a close second!



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Donalds!
> 
> I am excited to say that I am doing much better. It took me awhile to fall asleep last night, but I slept through the night! I woke up after an appropriate amount of sleep. This was the first night in too long that I didn't need 10+ hours of sleep! Things have calmed down a lot. The major drama from Sunday has passed and I am feeling better emotionally. I have been playing around with my meds (with my doctor's approval) and think that I have found a better plan. He works in the afternoon today, so I will call later and leave a message with his secretary. She is not the friendliest person, but I met one that is even worse so I am trying to take her with a grain of salt. What ticks me off is that I have spoken to both of these doctors about their secretaries upsetting me. I'm not calling to schedule a yearly gyno appt; I'm calling because I'm dehydrated from diarhhea or exhausted from vertigo.  For some reason they don't think those are of concern.
> 
> I did a little shopping yesterday at Target. There are some great items in their Dollar Spot. I think it is *Jill* who mentioned starting to scrap. They have some scrapbooking items for $1. There are also a few Disney items. I got my sister magnets of the Disney Princesses. Those will go in her Easter basket. We really don't do Easter baskets anymore, but she and my BIL will get little items like that that I pick up cheap. I scored a few good deals at CVS so my BIL is getting a new (of the same kind) razor and a package of blades.
> 
> Target also has a bunch of bug/insect stuff. I started thinking of how I could use some of the $1 items for a language lesson. And, I know some teachers who have a stash of "special" pencils for when a student doesn't have one. You know, the ones that are not yellow so that the student will definitely want to return it to you when class ends.  Target had a couple of options for those as well.
> 
> *Kathy*: Hope DS outgrows his seizures! He is such a trooper.
> 
> *There will be Healthy Habits this week and I have a surprise planned. Here's a hint: If you get any sales ads in print, don't recycle them yet.*


CC, Hang in there!  
I LOVE Target!!  I always go in for ONE thing and come out with an entire cart!  I love the dollar bins but I am always on the lookout for the clearance stuff!  I check the endcaps in the beauty section to find my best deals...I once got Philosophy bath gel for $8 a bottle...when they retail for $16!  You never know what you can find!



Scraggy said:


> I haven't checked in for a couple of weeks. I had my hysterectomy exactly 3 weeks ago today. I have 3 weeks more of healing, then I'm hoping to be able to get the okay to exercise again.
> 
> I haven't weighed in for a couple of weeks, either.  Today I decided to get on the scale, and I've lost a total of 14 pounds since the beginning of the year.  I guess it's better than no loss at all. My original goal total by March 31 was 30 pounds.  I won't make that, but I'm hoping to be at 20 pounds gone by 3/31.  I'm hoping...


Sooooo glad you are on the mend!!!  Wow!  I'm just hitting 10 pounds myself so I am in awe of your 14!  AND you had surgery!!  Nice job!



pjlla said:


> ****************
> 
> Morning friends!  Teacher workshop day here today, so I gave myself permission to sleep in until at least 7am... but ended up laying there dozing off and on until almost 8am!!
> 
> My belly was feeling kind of icky last night and I thought it would pass during the night, but still feeling a bit funky.  I'm making some homemade juice this morning and hoping it doesn't aggravate things further.  Scheduled to hit the TM today, but won't kill myself to do it if my stomach is upset.
> 
> TTYL after breakfast!......................P


Hope your tummy is feeling better!!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Are you making the soda bread for St Patricks Day celebrations? Love me some soda bread yum!


YUM!  I'm with you on the soda bread...unfortunately I have yet to find a gluten free recipe that doesn't taste like cardboard 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Good Morning DOnalds!

I am on the deck with my coffee and it is just heavenly   I already had my first phone call of the day (I have to call colleges to see if they are taking my students or not) so I only have four more to go! (10am, 11am, 1pm, and 3pm)  I'm going to try to get in a walk/jog after my 11am call and some lunch too!  AFter my 3pm call I am going to pick up my mom...they returned from their 2 months in Florida on Saturday... and head to Ikea.  I love Ikea stuff but they do not last very long.  I have 5 lamps from there and while I love the bases, the shades need to be replaced.  The unfortunate part is that Ikea lamps can only use Ikea lampshades!! So, I have a feeling I will be buying more than lampshades.....just love their cool stuff for outdoor decor!

I better get another cup of coffee and prepare for my next call! I did pretty well with Boston College so I hope I do the same with Boston University, Fairfield University, American University, and Emory!

Great OP day to all!!
~Karen


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Thanks for all the encouragement! I'm feeling better about it today. I figure it's already an accomplishment actually running at all! I'm ahead of so many other people. Plus, I'm already almost running a 5k on every run! 



pjlla said:


> Happy Wednesday morning friends!  Here is today's QOTD:
> 
> Share a list of five reasons why you have decided to lose weight.  "I'm sick of being fat" doesn't count.
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:  If you have time for only one ride at the Magic Kindgom, what would you ride and why??
> 
> BB in a minute to chat..............P



1. To get in shape for Disney so I can have the best time possible. I don't want to run around feeling out of shape, feeling bad about my weight while I'm suppose to be in my happy place! I want to be able to run around the parks all day, and still look good.

2. To do what others can't. Run half marathons, marathons, to be able to lift more weights than others. 

3. To be healthy for life! 

4. To influence my friends and family to become healthier and set a good example.

5. To feel better about myself and to have more energy. To be able to wear all the cute clothes I want. 

--
Hope you are all have a fabulous day. Tomorrow should be a pretty free day so I can finally get caught up on all these posts! I don't know how I'm going to do it when we merge! 

Forgot the Bonus. I rode Haunted Mansion for the 1st time in 2010 and I LOVED it. So I think I'm going to have to go with that.


----------



## my3princes

pjlla said:


> Happy Wednesday morning friends!  Here is today's QOTD:
> 
> Share a list of five reasons why you have decided to lose weight.  "I'm sick of being fat" doesn't count.
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:  If you have time for only one ride at the Magic Kindgom, what would you ride and why??
> 
> BB in a minute to chat..............P



My top 5 most of these are from my original list and I've conquered many already

1.  I didn't want my kids to be embarassed to be seen with me
2.  I wanted to be able to keep up with them
3.  I hated how I looked in the mirror
4.  I wanted to shop in the normal sizes
5.  I wanted to continue having good health



The ironic thing is that my health was awesome until I took this job and since then I've been in the worst health ever.  Nothing at all to do with my weight.


----------



## belledreamer

pjlla said:


> Organized or disorganized?  Disorganized
> 
> Red or pink? Red.  Not big on pink...
> 
> Summer or winter?  Winter.  Hate the heat.
> 
> Musicals or plays? The only plays I've ever liked were Shakespeare, so I'll have to go with musicals.
> 
> Talker or listener? Listener
> 
> Anal planner or "fly by the seat of your pants"? I try to be a planner, but I usually fly by the seat of my pants.
> 
> Twizzlers or Red Vines? Twizzlers
> 
> Cream cheese or peanut butter? PEANUT BUTTER!!!
> 
> Beach or mountains?  Mountains
> 
> Traveler or home-body? Traveler all the way!
> 
> Running/walking or Spinning? Never tried spinning (would like to though) so I'll have to say running/walking
> 
> Team player or independent worker? A little bit of both
> 
> Survivor or Big Brother? Neither.  My latest fav is 'Sherlock'
> 
> Real books/ magazines or electronic (Kindle type)? Real books!
> 
> Oatmeal or eggs? Eggs.  Can't stand oatmeal...
> 
> Cheesecake or  chocolate cake? CHOCOLATE CAKE!!!
> 
> Braces or no braces? No braces.  I've never even had a cavity.
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> The new Storybook Faire portion of the MK/Fantasyland expansion had a soft opening yesterday.  Are you looking forward to all of the new things?  Or would you prefer that WDW leave well enough alone and you'll miss the old Toontown?



I won't miss the old Toontown by any means and I am excited about all that's coming.  But I'm more worried about how much more crowded it will be...




pjlla said:


> Happy Wednesday morning friends!  Here is today's QOTD:
> 
> Share a list of five reasons why you have decided to lose weight.  "I'm sick of being fat" doesn't count.
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:  If you have time for only one ride at the Magic Kindgom, what would you ride and why??



1.  To not worry about my blood pressure being higher than my parents.
2.  To wear shorts at Disney and not be embarrassed.
3.  To be confident in a bathing suit.
4.  To be more happy with myself.
5.  To be more energetic

BONUS QOTD:  The Haunted Mansion!  It's always been my favorite ride at MK, especially for the memories of my dad doing the 'Goofy Scream' in the stretch room.  I'll have to try to find that recording I have of him doing that.


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

pjlla said:


> Happy Tuesday morning friends!  Here is today's QOTD: (feel free to answer any or all)
> 
> Organized or disorganized?  Organized
> 
> Red or pink?  Pink
> 
> Summer or winter?  bits of each!!
> 
> Musicals or plays?  Musicals
> 
> Talker or listener?  Depends on the situation
> 
> Anal planner or "fly by the seat of your pants"?  Total planner
> 
> Twizzlers or Red Vines?  Twizzlers
> 
> Cream cheese or peanut butter?  Peanut butter
> 
> Beach or mountains?  Beach (but I love the mountains too)
> 
> Traveler or home-body? traveler
> 
> Running/walking or Spinning?  walk/jog
> 
> Team player or independent worker?  Enjoy both
> 
> Survivor or Big Brother?  Neither anymore
> 
> Real books/ magazines or electronic (Kindle type)?  Real
> 
> Oatmeal or eggs?  depends on my mood
> 
> Cheesecake or  chocolate cake?  CHOCOLATE
> 
> Braces or no braces?  None, but should
> 
> BONUS QOTD:
> 
> The new Storybook Faire portion of the MK/Fantasyland expansion had a soft opening yesterday.  Are you looking forward to all of the new things?  Or would you prefer that WDW leave well enough alone and you'll miss the old Toontown?



I will miss Mickey and Minnie's houses but am really looking forward to the  new stuff.  
I know this is yesterday's question, but my kids are on spring break this week so they've been keeping me busy and all off schedule!!


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

pjlla said:


> Happy Wednesday morning friends!  Here is today's QOTD:
> Share a list of five reasons why you have decided to lose weight.  "I'm sick of being fat" doesn't count.
> 
> BONUS QOTD:  If you have time for only one ride at the Magic Kindgom, what would you ride and why??



Hmmm...ok let's see.
1.  I hate feeling disgusted with myself
2.  I want to buy cute clothes AND FEEL cute in them!!
3.  I need to be a better example for my kids 
4.  Now that I'm over 40, I need to be more healthy.  Just need to!
5.  I want to have more energy so I can be up and running and playing, not just sitting on the sidelines always tired.  

Bonus:  I would choose to ride Haunted Mansion.  I just love everything about it.


----------



## jillbur

donac said:


> Jill I hope your son is feeling better soon.



Thanks. He is feeling better and not coughing yet in bed, so I'm hoping for a good sleep tonight!




pjlla said:


> Happy Wednesday morning friends!  Here is today's QOTD:
> 
> Share a list of five reasons why you have decided to lose weight.  "I'm sick of being fat" doesn't count.
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:  If you have time for only one ride at the Magic Kindgom, what would you ride and why??
> 
> BB in a minute to chat..............P



1. I want to live longer.
2. I want to set a good example for my kids.
3. I want to have more energy to keep up with my family.
4. I want to buy a bathing suit that I actually love.
5. I want to look at family pictures and be happy with how I look!


This is a tough bonus question. I would probably pick Haunted Mansion. It's just a classic and I've loved it since my dad took me on it at 5 years old.





cclovesdis said:


> Hi Donalds!
> 
> I am excited to say that I am doing much better. It took me awhile to fall asleep last night, but I slept through the night! I woke up after an appropriate amount of sleep. This was the first night in too long that I didn't need 10+ hours of sleep! Things have calmed down a lot. The major drama from Sunday has passed and I am feeling better emotionally. I have been playing around with my meds (with my doctor's approval) and think that I have found a better plan. He works in the afternoon today, so I will call later and leave a message with his secretary. She is not the friendliest person, but I met one that is even worse so I am trying to take her with a grain of salt. What ticks me off is that I have spoken to both of these doctors about their secretaries upsetting me. I'm not calling to schedule a yearly gyno appt; I'm calling because I'm dehydrated from diarhhea or exhausted from vertigo.  For some reason they don't think those are of concern.
> 
> I did a little shopping yesterday at Target. There are some great items in their Dollar Spot. I think it is *Jill* who mentioned starting to scrap. They have some scrapbooking items for $1. There are also a few Disney items. I got my sister magnets of the Disney Princesses. Those will go in her Easter basket. We really don't do Easter baskets anymore, but she and my BIL will get little items like that that I pick up cheap. I scored a few good deals at CVS so my BIL is getting a new (of the same kind) razor and a package of blades.
> 
> Target also has a bunch of bug/insect stuff. I started thinking of how I could use some of the $1 items for a language lesson. And, I know some teachers who have a stash of "special" pencils for when a student doesn't have one. You know, the ones that are not yellow so that the student will definitely want to return it to you when class ends.  Target had a couple of options for those as well.
> 
> *Kathy*: Hope DS outgrows his seizures! He is such a trooper.
> 
> *There will be Healthy Habits this week and I have a surprise planned. Here's a hint: If you get any sales ads in print, don't recycle them yet.*



Glad you're doing better! Thanks for the heads up about the Target deals! I may have to head there this weekend.




Scraggy said:


> I haven't checked in for a couple of weeks. I had my hysterectomy exactly 3 weeks ago today. I have 3 weeks more of healing, then I'm hoping to be able to get the okay to exercise again.
> 
> I haven't weighed in for a couple of weeks, either.  Today I decided to get on the scale, and I've lost a total of 14 pounds since the beginning of the year.  I guess it's better than no loss at all. My original goal total by March 31 was 30 pounds.  I won't make that, but I'm hoping to be at 20 pounds gone by 3/31.  I'm hoping...



Glad everything went well with your surgery. And 14 pounds is pretty awesome! Hope you have a speedy 3 more weeks!




pjlla said:


> Seems I accidentally deleted your message about your son's cough/illness.  Just wanted to say that I hope he is feeling better soon and that you all get some sleep!



Thanks! I'm hoping for sleep also! DS is feeling better and told me he will be able to go to school tomorrow.





RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Oh No!  I hope DS is feeling better today!  And I hope you got some sleep too!
> 
> I LOVE Target!!  I always go in for ONE thing and come out with an entire cart!  I love the dollar bins but I am always on the lookout for the clearance stuff!  I check the endcaps in the beauty section to find my best deals...I once got Philosophy bath gel for $8 a bottle...when they retail for $16!  You never know what you can find!
> 
> I am on the deck with my coffee and it is just heavenly
> 
> I better get another cup of coffee and prepare for my next call! I did pretty well with Boston College so I hope I do the same with Boston University, Fairfield University, American University, and Emory!
> 
> Great OP day to all!!
> ~Karen



Thanks Karen. DS is feeling better.

I love Target also. I swear we go for a couple things and spend $200 every time! DSs laugh at me becasue I check every end cap or red clearance sticker I see. 

I cannot wait to sit on my porch or deck and drink coffee in the mornings. Maybe this weekend!

Good luck with your calls!




::Snow_White:: said:


> Hope you are all have a fabulous day. Tomorrow should be a pretty free day so I can finally get caught up on all these posts! I don't know how I'm going to do it when we merge!
> 
> Forgot the Bonus. I rode Haunted Mansion for the 1st time in 2010 and I LOVED it. So I think I'm going to have to go with that.



Enjoy the free day! Sounds wonderful!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Great news! I hit my goal for opening my Vera box! Whoohoo! After I weighed myself Tuesday morning, I ran downstairs and tore that box open!!

I've had a busy day. DS is better and the 70 degrees here is wonderful. So, DSis and I took my dog for an hour long walk at the park. It was so nice to get some fresh air and chit chat with my sister. I cannot wait to get back into running outside, but it was more important to get my dog walking today. The poor thing is in her crate all day, so this walk wore her out. The problem? I ate too much sugar today. I lost it on a donut and a couple cookies. Oh well, back on track tomorrow. 

Hope everyone is enjoying this great weather! I know in western PA we are loving it! Enjoy it while it lasts. Who knows what'll happen next week!

Jill


----------



## donac

Good Thursday morning everyone

It was beautiful day here yesterday. I am sorry that I never got out.  It has been so busy around here.  We are trying to get a report done.  I hadn't started it but found out this week that is due by the end of the week next week.  All we are supposed to do is change some things from last year's report except we found out that our principal never submitted our report last year.  Only in our school. 



pjlla said:


> Happy Wednesday morning friends!  Here is today's QOTD:
> 
> Share a list of five reasons why you have decided to lose weight.  "I'm sick of being fat" doesn't count.
> 
> 
> 1.  I want to be able to walk into a store and buy something without thinking (I know that will never happen since manufacturers all don't use the same measurements.)
> 
> 2. I would like my knees and ankles to not hurt as much.
> 
> 3. I want to set a good example for my sons and husband
> 
> 4. I don't want to end up on any more medication.  I am on bp  medication but it is also for my irregular heartbeat so I will never be over that.  I am also on cholestrol medication and both my parents have problems with it so I will never be off that.  BUT I would rather not be on medication for diabetes.
> 
> 5. I want a strong body to match my strong mind.
> 
> Irish Soda Bread made and ds2 will start the corned beef this afternoon.  I have yoga tonight and then I have to meet up with some sewing moms to make sure costumes are set for tomorrow night.
> 
> Tomorrow I have to go to a wake/funeral for my friend's mom.  She has been sick for a while but took a turn for the worse 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Off to get dressed.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:  If you have time for only one ride at the Magic Kindgom, what would you ride and why??
> Too hard to pick just one.  HM
> 
> 
> BB in a minute to chat..............P


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

pjlla said:


> Happy Wednesday morning friends!  Here is today's QOTD:
> 
> Share a list of five reasons why you have decided to lose weight.  "I'm sick of being fat" doesn't count.
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:  If you have time for only one ride at the Magic Kindgom, what would you ride and why??
> 
> BB in a minute to chat..............P


QOTD
1. I want to feel healthy and energised and know that I'm doing the best I can now for my long-term health!
2. I want to enjoy shopping for clothes and be able to buy things I like rather than things that fit!
3. I want to be able to run around with my youngest aged 5 in the same way that I ran around with the older kids aged 14 and 22!
4. I want to live a long and healthy life to see my kids grow up and hopefully my future grandkids (and maybe even great-grandkids)!
5. I want to catch a glimpse of myself in a mirror and instead of cringing think I look good!



Scraggy said:


> I haven't checked in for a couple of weeks. I had my hysterectomy exactly 3 weeks ago today. I have 3 weeks more of healing, then I'm hoping to be able to get the okay to exercise again.
> 
> I haven't weighed in for a couple of weeks, either.  Today I decided to get on the scale, and I've lost a total of 14 pounds since the beginning of the year.  I guess it's better than no loss at all. My original goal total by March 31 was 30 pounds.  I won't make that, but I'm hoping to be at 20 pounds gone by 3/31.  I'm hoping...



You,re doing amazing! 14 lbs is great you should be proud of yourself 20 lbs is my goal for this first stage of the challenge and I'm a wee bit further off than I'd hoped but I know I can do it and you can too



cclovesdis said:


> Great QOTD *Pamela*! I am going to go ahead and answer it because I finally have an answer that isn't "my mother."
> 
> 1. I do not want to struggle to walk up stairs anymore.
> 2. I do not like the clothing options I have. I don't like to spend 30 minutes trying to figure out what to wear to go to the grocery store because nothing fits. I also don't like shopping for clothes because I don't like the options and nothing fits.
> 3. I have had comprehensive blood work done multiple times in the last 7 years and my fasting blood sugar has been rising. It is still under 100, but I do not want it to reach that critical number.
> 4. I will feel better about myself emotionally. This happens when I exercise so even if I don't lose 60+ pounds, this will still happen.
> 5. Eating healthy food fuels my body properly and I feel well physically.
> 
> Have a great day Donalds!



Love these reasons. We can do this if we stick with it



pjlla said:


> Do you actually celebrate St. Patrick's Day in Ireland, or is one of those strictly American holidays?
> Yip we celebrate St Patrick's Day but you probably do it better My neighbours went to New York last year and had a blast. My favourite thing about St Patricks day growing up was that we got a "day off" lent which meant we ate sweets all day (well when my mum wasnt looking-we were meant to just eat them after dinner but
> 
> Saw your comment about visiting NH and if you ever make it here, you had better let me know!  I'm born and raised in Massachusetts, but been here in NH for all of my married life and it is really a very pretty state.  Love to show it off to you!
> 
> I will definitely look you up if I ever make it to NH. It would be great craic to meet up and be shown around by a local and I bet we'd get along great
> *************
> 
> Well.... decided to bag the homemade juice idea today and stick with coffee (not sure how that will feel in the tummy) and a homemade lowfat pumpkin scone leftover from the weekend.  Scone was yummy.... not so sure about the coffee yet.................P



Hope your feeling better today. Loved all your answers for Qotd too



D73 said:


> Some of these I shared when I joined but they are definitiely still a reason to keep me motivated.
> 
> 1 Both my parents have been diagnosed with diabetes in the last 10 years. My mom's has progressed to needing insulin 4 times a day and my dad just seems to ignore the fact that losing weight would be beneficial to his health.  I don't want this in my future.
> 
> 2 I have had 2 colleagues in the last 9 months who have had to have hip and/or knee surgery due to being overweight all there life. I don't want that.
> 
> 3 I want to be able to buy clothes in the stores here in Switzerland. Larger sizes are not as readily available in the stores here as they are in the USA.
> 
> 4 I want to be able to fly on an airplane comfortably without having to ask for a seat belt extension and see people in a seat next to me role their eyes when they see that they will have to sit next to me in fear I might impede their space.
> 
> 5 I want to be able to ride roller coasters with my partner this summer instead of waiting like I did last year. Disney is good about building ride vehicles to accomodate more sizes of people but this is not the same case with other parks.
> 
> §§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§
> 
> If I had time for only one attraction at MK, it would definitely be Haunted Mansion. I have always loved this attraction and feel the recent enhancements both inside and out are marvelous. I was also fortunate to work as a butler there when I worked for WDW.
> 
> °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
> 
> Hope all are well. It has gotten really quiet on the boards lately. Hopefully people are just busy and are still OP and have not given up the challenge.
> 
> Happy hump day!!!!
> 
> Christopher


Love your reasons for losing weight and improving your health. You're doing an amazing job so far. Keep up the good work


GoofyPredsFan said:


> Hmmm...ok let's see.
> 1.  I hate feeling disgusted with myself
> 2.  I want to buy cute clothes AND FEEL cute in them!!
> 3.  I need to be a better example for my kids
> 4.  Now that I'm over 40, I need to be more healthy.  Just need to!
> 5.  I want to have more energy so I can be up and running and playing, not just sitting on the sidelines always tired.
> 
> You could be me speaking. Great reasons
> Bonus:  I would choose to ride Haunted Mansion.  I just love everything about it.





jillbur said:


> Thanks. He is feeling better and not coughing yet in bed, so I'm hoping for a good sleep tonight!
> 
> Glad your little guy is feeling better.
> 
> 
> 1. I want to live longer.
> 2. I want to set a good example for my kids.
> 3. I want to have more energy to keep up with my family.
> 4. I want to buy a bathing suit that I actually love.
> 5. I want to look at family pictures and be happy with how I look!
> 
> Great answers!
> 
> 
> Great news! I hit my goal for opening my Vera box! Whoohoo! After I weighed myself Tuesday morning, I ran downstairs and tore that box open!!
> 
> Yay for opening the Vera box You guys are bad for my budget I had no idea about Vera bags until I came on here
> 
> I've had a busy day. DS is better and the 70 degrees here is wonderful. So, DSis and I took my dog for an hour long walk at the park. It was so nice to get some fresh air and chit chat with my sister. I cannot wait to get back into running outside, but it was more important to get my dog walking today. The poor thing is in her crate all day, so this walk wore her out. The problem? I ate too much sugar today. I lost it on a donut and a couple cookies. Oh well, back on track tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying this great weather! I know in western PA we are loving it! Enjoy it while it lasts. Who knows what'll happen next week!
> 
> Jill



Glad everything is looking better

Love everyones reasons for losing weight. So many of us have similar goals its great to be part of a like-minded team. Just wanted to say thanks for all the support you give me here

Bonus QOTD
Almost forgot to answer this. For me it would have to be Peter Pans Flight I love everything about this ride but especially the whole "flying over London scene!


----------



## pjlla

Good Morning! Here is today's QOTD:


You've been given a time machine!!  It is a one-time-use machine and it is stuck in REVERSE, so you can only go BACK in time (You get one trip there and then back to real life).  What time period would you go to and why?  Who would you like to meet or what event in history would you like to witness?  You CANNOT change history in any way (like you can't prevent the sinking of the Titanic or prevent Pearl Harbor), but you can interact with people in history.  


BONUS QOTD:  Name your favorite UNDER-RATED Disney character...... someone who doesn't get the attention they deserve!

BBL to chat....................P


----------



## cclovesdis

pjlla said:


> I am SO happy to see that you are feeling much better!  I was really concerned about you.
> 
> Excited to see our next HH!!



Thanks *Pamela*! I had a really good day yesterday and while I did not sleep very well last night, I am do not feel tired, so I am calling it a win. 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> CC, Hang in there!
> I LOVE Target!!  I always go in for ONE thing and come out with an entire cart!  I love the dollar bins but I am always on the lookout for the clearance stuff!  I check the endcaps in the beauty section to find my best deals...I once got Philosophy bath gel for $8 a bottle...when they retail for $16!  You never know what you can find!



Your reply inspired me to make my own weight loss journey bulletin board. I'm going to go back to Target today and pick up some of the items I saw and make up some type of inspiration board. I have a space near my bedroom door that would be perfect for something like this. I'll see it whenever I leave my room and can easily check things off when I go back in to change out of my workout clothes. 



jillbur said:


> Glad you're doing better! Thanks for the heads up about the Target deals! I may have to head there this weekend.



Thanks! Congrats on reaching your goal! 

The bug stuff really appealed to me.  I have an 18 month-old I buy for and I kept debating if he would be old enough for it. In the end, I decided on a Sesame Street book about completing a triathalon. 



luvpoohandcompany said:


> 4. I want to live a long and healthy life to see my kids grow up and hopefully my future grandkids (and maybe even great-grandkids)!
> 
> I read the obituaries for a variety of reasons. One of which is that I wouldn't have found out things like the priest at one of the Catholic parishes in town passed away.  Anyway, in today's paper, there was an obituary for a woman who passed away at age 88 and had 2 great-great grandchildren.
> 
> 
> Love these reasons. We can do this if we stick with it




Definitely! 

What do you call one's great-great grandmother?  Honestly, as surprised as I was to read that today, people are living much later into life. And, honestly, I think I'd want to be called Nona like I called my father's grandmother. 




pjlla said:


> Good Morning! Here is today's QOTD:
> 
> 
> You've been given a time machine!!  It is a one-time-use machine and it is stuck in REVERSE, so you can only go BACK in time (You get one trip there and then back to real life).  What time period would you go to and why?  Who would you like to meet or what event in history would you like to witness?  You CANNOT change history in any way (like you can't prevent the sinking of the Titanic or prevent Pearl Harbor), but you can interact with people in history.
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:  Name your favorite UNDER-RATED Disney character...... someone who doesn't get the attention they deserve!
> 
> BBL to chat....................P



I only get to go back once! I had a lot of teacher's in school who had us study women in history. I did a report on Mary Fairfax Greig Somerville for 6th grade math. She is famous for her work with algebra during the early 1800s. (I had to look up the date, but otherwise I remembered what I wrote about 16 years ago and how surprised I was to learn about her.)

At church (just the location, not religious), we were discussing how some people alive today have lived through World War II, the assanitations of the 1960s, and 9/11. As much as I would prefer not to witness someone's death, I cannot empathazie with these people and I do ponder what they think about things have lived through so many acts of violence. I feel that being able to empathize with people is one of the strongest characteristics a person can have and so this did really get me thinking.



I am off to eat breakfast. My laptop needs to charge and then I'll be back to post Healthy Habits. I want you have some extra time this week.


----------



## pjlla

D73 said:


> Some of these I shared when I joined but they are definitiely still a reason to keep me motivated.
> 
> 1 Both my parents have been diagnosed with diabetes in the last 10 years. My mom's has progressed to needing insulin 4 times a day and my dad just seems to ignore the fact that losing weight would be beneficial to his health.  I don't want this in my future.
> 
> 2 I have had 2 colleagues in the last 9 months who have had to have hip and/or knee surgery due to being overweight all there life. I don't want that.
> 
> 3 I want to be able to buy clothes in the stores here in Switzerland. Larger sizes are not as readily available in the stores here as they are in the USA.
> 
> 4 I want to be able to fly on an airplane comfortably without having to ask for a seat belt extension and see people in a seat next to me role their eyes when they see that they will have to sit next to me in fear I might impede their space.
> 
> 5 I want to be able to ride roller coasters with my partner this summer instead of waiting like I did last year. Disney is good about building ride vehicles to accomodate more sizes of people but this is not the same case with other parks.
> 
> SO many great reasons!
> 
> §§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§
> 
> If I had time for only one attraction at MK, it would definitely be Haunted Mansion. I have always loved this attraction and feel the recent enhancements both inside and out are marvelous. I was also fortunate to work as a butler there when I worked for WDW.
> 
> °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
> 
> Hope all are well. It has gotten really quiet on the boards lately. Hopefully people are just busy and are still OP and have not given up the challenge.
> 
> Happy hump day!!!!
> 
> Christopher



Yup, things are definitely quieter.  But they will pick up again as we merge!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I have decided to lose weight because...
> 
> 1. I want to be healthy and feel full of energy!
> 2. I want to stop shopping in the PLUS size area where everything looks like a mumu and nothing looks good
> 3. I want to feel confident about my body in a bathing suit and not feel like I have to hide at the beach.
> 4. My grandfather was diabetic and my father is pre-diabetic and I do not want to be in that position early in life.
> 5.  I want to be the best Yaya for my nephew and be there for him as he grows up.
> 
> Don't forget, he'll love his Yaya no matter what.... but being slim and healthy and able to run around with him will be great!
> 
> Good Morning DOnalds!
> 
> I am on the deck with my coffee and it is just heavenly   I already had my first phone call of the day (I have to call colleges to see if they are taking my students or not) so I only have four more to go! (10am, 11am, 1pm, and 3pm)  I'm going to try to get in a walk/jog after my 11am call and some lunch too!  AFter my 3pm call I am going to pick up my mom...they returned from their 2 months in Florida on Saturday... and head to Ikea.  I love Ikea stuff but they do not last very long.  I have 5 lamps from there and while I love the bases, the shades need to be replaced.  The unfortunate part is that Ikea lamps can only use Ikea lampshades!! So, I have a feeling I will be buying more than lampshades.....just love their cool stuff for outdoor decor!
> 
> I better get another cup of coffee and prepare for my next call! I did pretty well with Boston College so I hope I do the same with Boston University, Fairfield University, American University, and Emory!
> 
> Great OP day to all!!
> ~Karen



Hope you enjoyed your deck day!  I had a sunny warm morning here at home and got outside to at least sweep the birdseed remains from the deck..... but the kids and I ran into town later in the afternoon and it was dark and grey and much cooler!  



::Snow_White:: said:


> Thanks for all the encouragement! I'm feeling better about it today. I figure it's already an accomplishment actually running at all! I'm ahead of so many other people. Plus, I'm already almost running a 5k on every run!
> 
> That is a great accomplishment, to be able to do 5k on every run!
> 
> 
> 1. To get in shape for Disney so I can have the best time possible. I don't want to run around feeling out of shape, feeling bad about my weight while I'm suppose to be in my happy place! I want to be able to run around the parks all day, and still look good.
> 
> 2. To do what others can't. Run half marathons, marathons, to be able to lift more weights than others.
> 
> 3. To be healthy for life!
> 
> 4. To influence my friends and family to become healthier and set a good example.
> 
> 5. To feel better about myself and to have more energy. To be able to wear all the cute clothes I want.
> 
> 
> Such great reasons to want success on this journey!  Especially #1....
> --
> Hope you are all have a fabulous day. Tomorrow should be a pretty free day so I can finally get caught up on all these posts! I don't know how I'm going to do it when we merge!
> 
> Forgot the Bonus. I rode Haunted Mansion for the 1st time in 2010 and I LOVED it. So I think I'm going to have to go with that.



Don't worry about getting caught up!



my3princes said:


> My top 5 most of these are from my original list and I've conquered many already
> 
> 1.  I didn't want my kids to be embarassed to be seen with me
> 2.  I wanted to be able to keep up with them
> 3.  I hated how I looked in the mirror
> 4.  I wanted to shop in the normal sizes
> 5.  I wanted to continue having good health
> 
> 
> 
> The ironic thing is that my health was awesome until I took this job and since then I've been in the worst health ever.  Nothing at all to do with my weight.



Sorry to hear this about your health.  I knew you had been struggling as of late.  But I'm SUPER impressed that you continue to try to stay true to this healthy lifestyle change. I'm sure it has been difficult, given all of your stressors lately.  



belledreamer said:


> 1.  To not worry about my blood pressure being higher than my parents.
> 2.  To wear shorts at Disney and not be embarrassed.
> 3.  To be confident in a bathing suit.
> 4.  To be more happy with myself.
> 5.  To be more energetic
> 
> BONUS QOTD:  The Haunted Mansion!  It's always been my favorite ride at MK, especially for the memories of my dad doing the 'Goofy Scream' in the stretch room.  I'll have to try to find that recording I have of him doing that.



Loving #4 especially so!



GoofyPredsFan said:


> Hmmm...ok let's see.
> 1.  I hate feeling disgusted with myself
> 2.  I want to buy cute clothes AND FEEL cute in them!!
> 3.  I need to be a better example for my kids
> 4.  Now that I'm over 40, I need to be more healthy.  Just need to!
> 5.  I want to have more energy so I can be up and running and playing, not just sitting on the sidelines always tired.
> 
> Bonus:  I would choose to ride Haunted Mansion.  I just love everything about it.



Another vote for HM!  I'm a bit surprised..... but probably because I"m not a big HM fan.  My second vote would have been for Soarin', but I think I specified MK in the QOTD.  



jillbur said:


> Thanks. He is feeling better and not coughing yet in bed, so I'm hoping for a good sleep tonight!
> 
> Hope the sleep was good and long and uninterrupted and restorative!
> 
> 1. I want to live longer.
> 
> AMEN!!
> 
> 2. I want to set a good example for my kids.
> 
> Something great to strive for!!
> 
> 3. I want to have more energy to keep up with my family.
> 4. I want to buy a bathing suit that I actually love.
> 5. I want to look at family pictures and be happy with how I look!
> 
> ME TOO!!
> 
> 
> This is a tough bonus question. I would probably pick Haunted Mansion. It's just a classic and I've loved it since my dad took me on it at 5 years old.
> 
> And yet ANOTHER vote for HM!
> 
> Great news! I hit my goal for opening my Vera box! Whoohoo! After I weighed myself Tuesday morning, I ran downstairs and tore that box open!!
> 
> Were they everything you dreamed they'd be??
> 
> I've had a busy day. DS is better and the 70 degrees here is wonderful. So, DSis and I took my dog for an hour long walk at the park. It was so nice to get some fresh air and chit chat with my sister. I cannot wait to get back into running outside, but it was more important to get my dog walking today. The poor thing is in her crate all day, so this walk wore her out. The problem? I ate too much sugar today. I lost it on a donut and a couple cookies. Oh well, back on track tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying this great weather! I know in western PA we are loving it! Enjoy it while it lasts. Who knows what'll happen next week!
> 
> Jill



Maybe the long puppy walk helped with the sugar hit.  Wish I were in western PA with you!  I'm always so jealous that my brother and his family in southern PA get spring at least 3-4 weeks before we do!!



donac said:


> Good Thursday morning everyone
> 
> It was beautiful day here yesterday. I am sorry that I never got out.  It has been so busy around here.  We are trying to get a report done.  I hadn't started it but found out this week that is due by the end of the week next week.  All we are supposed to do is change some things from last year's report except we found out that our principal never submitted our report last year.  Only in our school.



Good luck with your report.

Great job wanting a strong body to match your strong mind!  I'm so intimidated by your math brain!!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> QOTD
> 1. I want to feel healthy and energised and know that I'm doing the best I can now for my long-term health!
> 2. I want to enjoy shopping for clothes and be able to buy things I like rather than things that fit!
> 3. I want to be able to run around with my youngest aged 5 in the same way that I ran around with the older kids aged 14 and 22!
> 
> Didn't realize your kids were so spread out!
> 
> 4. I want to live a long and healthy life to see my kids grow up and hopefully my future grandkids (and maybe even great-grandkids)!
> 5. I want to catch a glimpse of myself in a mirror and instead of cringing think I look good!
> 
> Bonus QOTD
> Almost forgot to answer this. For me it would have to be Peter Pans Flight I love everything about this ride but especially the whole "flying over London scene![/COLOR]



I think I've only ridden that one once.  



pjlla said:


> Good Morning! Here is today's QOTD:
> 
> 
> You've been given a time machine!!  It is a one-time-use machine and it is stuck in REVERSE, so you can only go BACK in time (You get one trip there and then back to real life).  What time period would you go to and why?  Who would you like to meet or what event in history would you like to witness?  You CANNOT change history in any way (like you can't prevent the sinking of the Titanic or prevent Pearl Harbor), but you can interact with people in history.
> 
> 
> Easy one for me (maybe that's why I asked it?? ).  I would want to meet Laura Ingalls Wilder.  Not sure at exactly what point in her life.... but probably her older years so she could reflect back on her growing-up years.  I've been fascinated with her life since about 2nd grade. I've read every one of her books many, many more times than I could count.  And I've read everything ABOUT her that I could find.  In fact, DD is named for her.
> 
> Second choice, if I couldn't meet Laura, would be to meet my maternal grandmother.  She died when my Dad was in his teen years. I think it would give me so much insight into my Dad and his personality.  Maybe I'm like her??  I've also always wished that I could see the homestead that my Dad was brought up in.  It was a well-established actual "homestead", but the house and land were taken by eminent domain and the house was leveled in the 1950's for flood control.
> 
> BONUS QOTD:  Name your favorite UNDER-RATED Disney character...... someone who doesn't get the attention they deserve!
> 
> For now I'm going to say ..... um...... Jiminy Cricket. (Not my first thought though.)  He is hard to meet.  I've tried on nearly every trip and finally met him in 2010 with some real PLANNING.  He is smart and clever and a CLASSIC! He appears in parades and such, but not in person enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> BBL to chat....................P


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

pjlla said:


> Good Morning! Here is today's QOTD:
> 
> 
> You've been given a time machine!!  It is a one-time-use machine and it is stuck in REVERSE, so you can only go BACK in time (You get one trip there and then back to real life).  What time period would you go to and why?  Who would you like to meet or what event in history would you like to witness?  You CANNOT change history in any way (like you can't prevent the sinking of the Titanic or prevent Pearl Harbor), but you can interact with people in history.
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:  Name your favorite UNDER-RATED Disney character...... someone who doesn't get the attention they deserve!
> 
> BBL to chat....................P


*QOTD*
I would travel back to 1946. The 2nd world war would have ended and while rationing would still be in place here in Ireland people would (from what I've read and what my parents have told me) have a renewed enthusiasm for life. I'd like to visit this time because both my grandmothers would be alive and I'd love to meet them! I never knew either of my Grannies , my paternal grandmother died when my dad was 12 and my mothers mum died 6weeks before I was born so I'd love to get the chance to chat with them and hear from their perspective what my parents were like as kids

*Bonus*
I dont have 1 particular character in mind but I'd love to see disney add some character meals aimed at boys! I'd love to be able to dine with the toy story characters or maybe the pirates


----------



## D73

pjlla said:


> Good Morning! Here is today's QOTD:
> 
> 
> You've been given a time machine!!  It is a one-time-use machine and it is stuck in REVERSE, so you can only go BACK in time (You get one trip there and then back to real life).  What time period would you go to and why?  Who would you like to meet or what event in history would you like to witness?  You CANNOT change history in any way (like you can't prevent the sinking of the Titanic or prevent Pearl Harbor), but you can interact with people in history.
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:  Name your favorite UNDER-RATED Disney character...... someone who doesn't get the attention they deserve!
> 
> BBL to chat....................P



Wow this a tough question......I guess I would want to go back to the roaring 20's in Hollywood and be a part of the golden age of cinema and the early years of Disney Animation. I love the fashion, the music, the romance.....ahhhhh!

Bonus Question....  Well I am not sure how you did it Pamela but you just set up my whole week of questions for next week.You must be psychic. I thought it would be fun to focus on some of the minor or even bit characters from Disney animation and gleem what kind of lesson we can learn from them.  So I will withhold more details on 7 that I have identified until my coaching begins tomorrow. But I will say that one of my favorite Under-rated characters in Yzma from Emporer's New Groove.  Granted she is a villian but she is just a classic example of Disney comedy in a villianous manner.

°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°

Hello all you Donalds.  I can not believe that we are already finishing out week 11 of the challenge and that we wil be merging with the Mickey's after only another week as the Donalds.

I have had a pretty steady week and think I will see progress on the scale though i wish my food journal and exercise journal were more completed and reflected my week better. I always learn more when I have it to reflect upon at the end of the week and see the number on the scale.

Beginning to seriously worry about my cruises coming up and the temptations I will be facing. Worried that my plan will be just that, a plan.. I need to turn it into action during that time.  gott a get my head on for that.

I hope you all have a great day. Will try to pop back by later.

Christopher


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Pamela-jusst wanted to say you look amazing in your jiminy cricket photo-definitely the fit look we're all aiming for

BTW yip my kids are spread out just a wee bit 1 in each decade from my 20s-not planning to add one in the 50s decade
Same husband, no he didnt work away alotjust the way our family turned out and we love it even thought it wasnt exactly planned thatway


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Week 12: We're Going Deluxe![/COLOR]

This we are going resort hopping at the Deluxe Resorts.

For all 7 days:

1. The Contemporary: It is a monarail resort and home to Chef Mickey, The Wave, Contempo Cafe, and California Grill. Best of all? After you indulge in the wonderful food offered here, there is a walking path back to the Magic Kingdom. *Exercise each day. The length of time is your decision.*

2. The Polynesian: I don't drink alcohol, but I'm guessing you should follow a Lapu Lapu with at least as much water! *Drink 64 oz. or more of water each day.* In the spirit of Kona coffee, you can count up to 16 oz. of coffee or tea toward your water total this week.

3. The Beach Club and the Yacht Club: I would absolutely love to live in one of these resorts! Why? Stormalong Bay! I could spend hours just looking at it. I can only imgine the calorie burn I'd get from swimming in it. Well, since I don't have a water park in my back yard, I better stick to counting calories. *Each day, journal/record what you ate and its portion size as well as one nutriona aspect of it.*

4. The Grand Floridian: Wouldn't it be wonderful to dine at Victoria & Albert's or to have High Tea? I would love to meet the Mad Hatter and the Wicked Stepsisters! Why? It's fun! *Each day, do something for you. It can be fun, relaxing, short, long, etc., but it has to be something you chose to do.* 

*Min-Challenges*

1. Wilderness Lodge and Animal Kingdom Lodge: Can you say theming? If it wasn't 90+ degrees and so humid, I could have fallen asleep under the beautiful trees at the Wilderness Lodge and been in vacation heaven. *Experience your surroundings. It does not have to be with nature, but you have to be present.* Yoga and medititation are great choices.

2. The Boardwalk: I don't know much about this resort, other than that it is on Disney's Boardwalk. However, I do know that as with most general boardwalks, there are shopping opportunities. But, we are going Deluxe and have already spent our budget on our resort room. Alas! There is a solution! The PIN! *Use at least 1 coupon this week when you do your grocery shopping.*

When you submit your points for the week, include how much you saved using coupons on groceries only. This week, there will be 2 prize winners: 1 from the team with the most participants and 1 from the team who saves the most money!

Please feel free to ask any questions! Have a great week!


----------



## DisNorth

Morning Dolands hope you are having a healthy day!



pjlla said:


> Good Morning! Here is today's QOTD:
> 
> You've been given a time machine!!  It is a one-time-use machine and it is stuck in REVERSE, so you can only go BACK in time (You get one trip there and then back to real life).  What time period would you go to and why?  Who would you like to meet or what event in history would you like to witness?  You CANNOT change history in any way (like you can't prevent the sinking of the Titanic or prevent Pearl Harbor), but you can interact with people in history.
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:  Name your favorite UNDER-RATED Disney character...... someone who doesn't get the attention they deserve!
> 
> BBL to chat....................P


This is a tough one. You watch movies and read books that are set in the past and it seems neat, but most of them gloss over a lot of the realities. Life was hard in the past, especially for women. There are times that seem interesting but I honesty wouldn't want to live then. I can live a couple of weeks with out running water, and electricity but I really appreciate returning to modern conveniences.




cclovesdis said:


> Thanks *Pamela*!
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by luvpoohandcompany
> 4. I want to live a long and healthy life to see my kids grow up and hopefully my future grandkids (and maybe even great-grandkids)!
> 
> I read the obituaries for a variety of reasons. One of which is that I wouldn't have found out things like the priest at one of the Catholic parishes in town passed away.  Anyway, in today's paper, there was an obituary for a woman who passed away at age 88 and had 2 great-great grandchildren.
> 
> What do you call one's great-great grandmother?  Honestly, as surprised as I was to read that today, people are living much later into life. And, honestly, I think I'd want to be called Nona like I called my father's grandmother.


My grandmother has 2 great-great-granddaughters. They are 2 and 3 years old right now (and total cuties). They just call her grandma. My grandma is 84 this year.  It helps if everyone has kids young.  My grandma has 13 great grandkids (ranging in age from 22 to 1) but I don't think any of the others will be ready to have kids any time soon!




D73 said:


> Hello all you Donalds.  I can not believe that we are already finishing out week 11 of the challenge and that we wil be merging with the Mickey's after only another week as the Donalds.
> 
> I have had a pretty steady week and think I will see progress on the scale though i wish my food journal and exercise journal were more completed and reflected my week better. I always learn more when I have it to reflect upon at the end of the week and see the number on the scale.
> 
> Beginning to seriously worry about my cruises coming up and the temptations I will be facing. Worried that my plan will be just that, a plan.. I need to turn it into action during that time.  gott a get my head on for that.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day. Will try to pop back by later.
> 
> Christopher


A plan and some determination and you will do wounderful on your cruises! Just remeber to take advatage of the opertunities for exersize.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

CC love the healthy habits this week. Very excited to take part-you had me day dreaming about all the wonderful resorts I've yet to explore as well as a wee trip down memory lane to some of the ones I've visited


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

pjlla said:


> Good Morning! Here is today's QOTD:
> 
> 
> You've been given a time machine!!  It is a one-time-use machine and it is stuck in REVERSE, so you can only go BACK in time (You get one trip there and then back to real life).  What time period would you go to and why?  Who would you like to meet or what event in history would you like to witness?  You CANNOT change history in any way (like you can't prevent the sinking of the Titanic or prevent Pearl Harbor), but you can interact with people in history.
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:  Name your favorite UNDER-RATED Disney character...... someone who doesn't get the attention they deserve!
> 
> BBL to chat....................P



I would love to go back to the 80's when you had to be really really wealthy to have a cell phone and there were only tvs and not many computers.  Of course I would miss all of you but there are somedays I just feel like technology has gotten out of hand and I wish things were more "simple".



cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Week 12: We're Going Deluxe![/COLOR]
> 
> This we are going resort hopping at the Deluxe Resorts.
> 
> For all 7 days:
> 
> 1. The Contemporary: It is a monarail resort and home to Chef Mickey, The Wave, Contempo Cafe, and California Grill. Best of all? After you indulge in the wonderful food offered here, there is a walking path back to the Magic Kingdom. *Exercise each day. The length of time is your decision.*
> 
> 2. The Polynesian: I don't drink alcohol, but I'm guessing you should follow a Lapu Lapu with at least as much water! *Drink 64 oz. or more of water each day.* In the spirit of Kona coffee, you can count up to 16 oz. of coffee or tea toward your water total this week.
> 
> 3. The Beach Club and the Yacht Club: I would absolutely love to live in one of these resorts! Why? Stormalong Bay! I could spend hours just looking at it. I can only imgine the calorie burn I'd get from swimming in it. Well, since I don't have a water park in my back yard, I better stick to counting calories. *Each day, journal/record what you ate and its portion size as well as one nutriona aspect of it.*
> 
> 4. The Grand Floridian: Wouldn't it be wonderful to dine at Victoria & Albert's or to have High Tea? I would love to meet the Mad Hatter and the Wicked Stepsisters! Why? It's fun! *Each day, do something for you. It can be fun, relaxing, short, long, etc., but it has to be something you chose to do.*
> 
> *Min-Challenges*
> 
> 1. Wilderness Lodge and Animal Kingdom Lodge: Can you say theming? If it wasn't 90+ degrees and so humid, I could have fallen asleep under the beautiful trees at the Wilderness Lodge and been in vacation heaven. *Experience your surroundings. It does not have to be with nature, but you have to be present.* Yoga and medititation are great choices.
> 
> 2. The Boardwalk: I don't know much about this resort, other than that it is on Disney's Boardwalk. However, I do know that as with most general boardwalks, there are shopping opportunities. But, we are going Deluxe and have already spent our budget on our resort room. Alas! There is a solution! The PIN! *Use at least 1 coupon this week when you do your grocery shopping.*
> 
> When you submit your points for the week, include how much you saved using coupons on groceries only. This week, there will be 2 prize winners: 1 from the team with the most participants and 1 from the team who saves the most money!
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions! Have a great week!



Love these CC!!!!!

**********************************************************

Hi Friends!  I have been busy enjoying the beautiful weather we are having.  I have kept very active and am getting in my runs.  Eating on the other hand is not so good.  So I have been a maintainer the past few weeks.  Its not what I want to be doing but at least I am not gaining each week.  I need to make a Plan because that is what I have been lacking. 

This wkend we have a St Patrick's Day 5K we are running.  It is right before the Parade.  The forecast is 68 and sunny so I am crossing my fingers that stays that way so we can have a nice day.  

Hope all of you are doing great!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Heather.Mohler

Wed QOTD:
Reasons I'm losing weight
1. I don't want to die.
2. I am a flutist, and it will help my lung capacity.
3. My senior recital is next semester and I have to find a formal dress.
4. I want to go to the Disney water parks!
5. I want to eventually do the Goofy marathon.
Bonus QOTD: Splash Mountain!  I love the smell and sound of Disney water, it was the first thing I ever rode at WDW, and it just screams Disney.

Thurs QOTD:
I'd go back to the days of the great Baroque composers and talk to them about how they changed the make up of music and developed theory that has lasted for hundreds of years.


----------



## belledreamer

pjlla said:


> Good Morning! Here is today's QOTD:
> 
> You've been given a time machine!!  It is a one-time-use machine and it is stuck in REVERSE, so you can only go BACK in time (You get one trip there and then back to real life).  What time period would you go to and why?  Who would you like to meet or what event in history would you like to witness?  You CANNOT change history in any way (like you can't prevent the sinking of the Titanic or prevent Pearl Harbor), but you can interact with people in history.
> 
> BONUS QOTD:  Name your favorite UNDER-RATED Disney character...... someone who doesn't get the attention they deserve!



Ooh!  Interesting question!  Very Doctor Who-like. 

I actually have two.  One of my ancestors was actually on the Titanic when he was about 4 years old and the Titanic has always intrigued me (in part because of the movie...) so I'd want to sail on the Titanic and jump back to present day as soon as someone said 'Iceberg!'

And for the second one: I've always been fascinated with Henry VIII, his 6 wives and the house of Tudor; plus I love the Elizabethan clothes.  So I'd want to go back to that time and find out the full story.

Bonus QOTD: Probably Meeko from Pocahontas.  Every scene he was in made me smile.


----------



## Heather.Mohler

Oops!  I forgot today's bonus QOTD!  I grew up a huge fan of the Rescuers, and I would love to see any of those characters (especially the Madame) used more.  I might have to watch that this weekend...

Off topic, luvpoohandcompany do you listen to Duke Special?  I've always wondered how popular he is over there.  (I hope I'm remembering it right that you are in Ireland).


----------



## ::Snow_White::

luvpoohandcompany said:


> QOTD
> 1. I want to feel healthy and energised and know that I'm doing the best I can now for my long-term health!
> 2. I want to enjoy shopping for clothes and be able to buy things I like rather than things that fit!
> 3. I want to be able to run around with my youngest aged 5 in the same way that I ran around with the older kids aged 14 and 22!
> 4. I want to live a long and healthy life to see my kids grow up and hopefully my future grandkids (and maybe even great-grandkids)!
> 5. I want to catch a glimpse of myself in a mirror and instead of cringing think I look good!
> 
> Bonus QOTD
> Almost forgot to answer this. For me it would have to be Peter Pans Flight I love everything about this ride but especially the whole "flying over London scene![/COLOR]



Those are great reasons!

Oh, I love Peter Pan's Flight. Isn't there a part where Captain Hook shoots a cannon? I remember on some ride that even though I knew it was coming I still jumped.



pjlla said:


> Good Morning! Here is today's QOTD:
> 
> 
> You've been given a time machine!!  It is a one-time-use machine and it is stuck in REVERSE, so you can only go BACK in time (You get one trip there and then back to real life).  What time period would you go to and why?  Who would you like to meet or what event in history would you like to witness?  You CANNOT change history in any way (like you can't prevent the sinking of the Titanic or prevent Pearl Harbor), but you can interact with people in history.
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:  Name your favorite UNDER-RATED Disney character...... someone who doesn't get the attention they deserve!
> 
> BBL to chat....................P



Hm. Well I would love to go back and work with Walt Disney when he was at Laugh-O-Gram Studios just to see the beginning. Also at the opening day of Disneyland!

Newsies is one of my favorite movies and in high school I was in journalism. I wrote a paper over Pulitzer & Hearst for my English class. I think it would be interesting to go back to the Newsboys Strike of 1899 just to see how it all went down!

Bonus: Oh, hmm. Possibly Milo from Atlantis or Oliver from Oliver & Company!



cclovesdis said:


> Thanks *Pamela*! I had a really good day yesterday and while I did not sleep very well last night, I am do not feel tired, so I am calling it a win.
> 
> 
> 
> Your reply inspired me to make my own weight loss journey bulletin board. I'm going to go back to Target today and pick up some of the items I saw and make up some type of inspiration board. I have a space near my bedroom door that would be perfect for something like this. I'll see it whenever I leave my room and can easily check things off when I go back in to change out of my workout clothes.
> 
> I am off to eat breakfast. My laptop needs to charge and then I'll be back to post Healthy Habits. I want you have some extra time this week.



A weight loss bulletin board is a great idea! I have a pinterest and have a fitness board on there so that keeps me motivated.



belledreamer said:


> Ooh!  Interesting question!  Very Doctor Who-like.
> 
> I actually have two.  One of my ancestors was actually on the Titanic when he was about 4 years old and the Titanic has always intrigued me (in part because of the movie...) so I'd want to sail on the Titanic and jump back to present day as soon as someone said 'Iceberg!'
> 
> And for the second one: I've always been fascinated with Henry VIII, his 6 wives and the house of Tudor; plus I love the Elizabethan clothes.  So I'd want to go back to that time and find out the full story.
> 
> Bonus QOTD: Probably Meeko from Pocahontas.  Every scene he was in made me smile.



Titanic would be extremely interesting! I went to one of the Titanic Museums and it was so interesting. Sad, but fascinating. I love the movie and the history of it. 

---
Whew, finally got caught up reading everyone's post!

I started Jillian Michael's 30 day shred yesterday. It was tough! I'll only be doing it on my off days, but still a good workout.

I ran 5k outside today! I am so proud of myself. It took me about 50 minutes, but I am just glad I finished it. My legs are killing me between that and Jillian.

Hoping to see some good results on the scale tomorrow and finally hit the 140s!! 

Have a fabulous and healthy day!


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

jillbur said:


> Great news! I hit my goal for opening my Vera box! Whoohoo! After I weighed myself Tuesday morning, I ran downstairs and tore that box open!!
> Jill



That is great!!  Congratulations   I really love that idea.  I don't really do so well with rewards because I find that I don't always follow through, but if I actually ordered myself something I've been wanting and had it sitting in the box in front of me, I think that would motivate me.  I may have to do that!  Again, great job!!
--Lynda


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

luvpoohandcompany said:


> CC love the healthy habits this week. Very excited to take part-you had me day dreaming about all the wonderful resorts I've yet to explore as well as a wee trip down memory lane to some of the ones I've visited



Me too!!  I think I'm going to read some trip reports now


----------



## pjlla

Evening all! It has been great being a substitute coach! Looking forward to Christopher stepping up as coach tomorrow!

Getting late and someone else "needs" my Ipad so I'll say goodnight for now! TTYL...............P


----------



## Mary•Poppins

jillbur said:


> Yay Team Donald!
> 
> You have no idea! I had a kid fake (yes we are absolutely sure he faked) a seizure during testing...2 times! It was hilarious. I know I shouldn't say that, but trust me...this kid has done this before. Who knows what will happen tomorrow?!?!
> 
> That is quite impressive.  I have had students cry during the test or just refuse ... but never fake a seizure.  You are a saint Jill!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> It's late (for me) and I'm tired. DS5 is sick with a horrible cough and a fever. We saw the doctor around 7 pm and they are treating him for croup (with steroids). The poor thing was up all night coughing (Delsym did not help at all), so we were too. I'm exhausted. So, I'm heading to bed and hoping he sleeps better tonight and feels better tomorrow. I will try to make more time to post tomorrow. Sorry
> 
> 
> Jill



Hoping he is feeling better soon!



pjlla said:


> Happy Wednesday morning friends!  Here is today's QOTD:
> 
> Share a list of five reasons why you have decided to lose weight.  "I'm sick of being fat" doesn't count.
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:  If you have time for only one ride at the Magic Kindgom, what would you ride and why??
> 
> BB in a minute to chat..............P



1.  I want to feel better.  I have back issues and I always carry my weight in my stomach.

2.  I want to look better in a bathing suit.

3.  I feel better when I am eating healthy.

4.  I want to get to a point where I'm not thinking about losing weight.

5.  I want to see my sons turn into adults and living independently.

On this note, my brother-in-law was just diagnosed with colon/lung cancer.  He has 5 children and is only 48.  Please keep him and his family in your thoughts and prayers.  .... and please my Donald friends, if you aren't feeling well, please see your doctor.  Don't put that visit off ..... take the time to take care of yourself. 



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Donalds!
> 
> I am excited to say that I am doing much better. It took me awhile to fall asleep last night, but I slept through the night! I woke up after an appropriate amount of sleep. This was the first night in too long that I didn't need 10+ hours of sleep! Things have calmed down a lot. The major drama from Sunday has passed and I am feeling better emotionally. I have been playing around with my meds (with my doctor's approval) and think that I have found a better plan. He works in the afternoon today, so I will call later and leave a message with his secretary. She is not the friendliest person, but I met one that is even worse so I am trying to take her with a grain of salt. What ticks me off is that I have spoken to both of these doctors about their secretaries upsetting me. I'm not calling to schedule a yearly gyno appt; I'm calling because I'm dehydrated from diarhhea or exhausted from vertigo.  For some reason they don't think those are of concern.
> 
> I did a little shopping yesterday at Target. There are some great items in their Dollar Spot. I think it is *Jill* who mentioned starting to scrap. They have some scrapbooking items for $1. There are also a few Disney items. I got my sister magnets of the Disney Princesses. Those will go in her Easter basket. We really don't do Easter baskets anymore, but she and my BIL will get little items like that that I pick up cheap. I scored a few good deals at CVS so my BIL is getting a new (of the same kind) razor and a package of blades.
> 
> Target also has a bunch of bug/insect stuff. I started thinking of how I could use some of the $1 items for a language lesson. And, I know some teachers who have a stash of "special" pencils for when a student doesn't have one. You know, the ones that are not yellow so that the student will definitely want to return it to you when class ends.  Target had a couple of options for those as well.
> 
> *Kathy*: Hope DS outgrows his seizures! He is such a trooper.
> 
> *There will be Healthy Habits this week and I have a surprise planned. Here's a hint: If you get any sales ads in print, don't recycle them yet.*



I am so glad you are feeling better CC.   And thank you for the Healthy Habits.  They have really helped me lose weight when I put my mind into following your habits.  This is my goal this week.



pjlla said:


> Good Morning! Here is today's QOTD:
> 
> 
> You've been given a time machine!!  It is a one-time-use machine and it is stuck in REVERSE, so you can only go BACK in time (You get one trip there and then back to real life).  What time period would you go to and why?  Who would you like to meet or what event in history would you like to witness?  You CANNOT change history in any way (like you can't prevent the sinking of the Titanic or prevent Pearl Harbor), but you can interact with people in history.
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:  Name your favorite UNDER-RATED Disney character...... someone who doesn't get the attention they deserve!
> 
> BBL to chat....................P



I just listened to an author on NPR talk about books she wrote for young adults about "Dastardly Dames".  I would love to go back and see Cleopatra.  That woman had to have had some spunk in order to kept her name in the history books for so long.

My favorite ride is Splash Mountain ... it just says,"Disney" to me.



luvpoohandcompany said:


> *QOTD*
> I would travel back to 1946. The 2nd world war would have ended and while rationing would still be in place here in Ireland people would (from what I've read and what my parents have told me) have a renewed enthusiasm for life. I'd like to visit this time because both my grandmothers would be alive and I'd love to meet them! I never knew either of my Grannies , my paternal grandmother died when my dad was 12 and my mothers mum died 6weeks before I was born so I'd love to get the chance to chat with them and hear from their perspective what my parents were like as kids
> 
> *Bonus*
> I dont have 1 particular character in mind but I'd love to see disney add some character meals aimed at boys! I'd love to be able to dine with the toy story characters or maybe the pirates



I agree with this.  They used to have a "villian" dinner, and when I looked into booking it (years ago) they quit having it.   My boys would have loved it.  I do have to say we ate at 1900 with Cinderella and her family.  This was a wonderful and entertaining dinner for our teenage boys.  The evil step-sisters were fantastic .... very embarrassing for my boys!

Thanks for coaching this week Pam!


----------



## D73

*GOOD MORNING DONALDS*

Can you believe it is already Week 12 of our challenge? This is the last week that we will spend as seperated Donald and Mickey Teams. Though many of us are looking forward to the merge, let's make this last week of Team Donald a really strong one.

So (re)introduction.  I am Christopher and I will be doing my best to serve as the coach for this week. According to the description of what a coach does, I get to be the hostess  of the thread this week. I will do my best to lead you ladies (and any other lingering gentlemen) down the right path this week. And do not worry, I am a man who is not afraid to ask for directions. So if there are any questions regarding TOM  I will kindly defer to Pamela or Janis or Jill or anyone else who wishes to chime in on that territory.

Anway, I am in Switzerland which means that I am currently 5 to 9 hours ahead of most of the rest of you (only 1 hour ahead of Ireland). So the QOTD will be up early and I will strive to keep up with replies throughout the day but evening posts by you all will be left for morning before I can respond.

About me.  I am an American who has been living and teaching musica t an international school in Switzerland since 2003. I love my job. I love the place where I live. And unfortunately, I also love the abundance of chocolate, cheese and croissants. I have been on the weight roller coaster all my life. Being a "husky" kid and coming from "oversize" stock where food was used to celebrate good things, comfort the bad things and generally readily available for any mood in between. Both my parents have been diagnosed with Diabetes in the last 10 years, so I have had the wake up call to do something about my weight once and for all becasue I do not want to have the same challenges in retirement that they are now facing.

So I have tried many programs and succeeded many times but alway found myself back in the plus category. I am pleased to have found this challenge because for the first time I have a group of like minded people to keep me motivated, reassured and simply cared for.

I hope that we can make this the best week for us all.

Now down to business:

*Remember to send your weekly weigh in figures via PM to dvccruiser76. Make sure you put TEAM DONALD in the title of the message.*
*Really consider the Healthy Habits this week. If you have not done them, why not give this week a try. CC has put together a great set of HH for us this week and it should be both enjoyable as well as helpful to make the week the best it can be.*
*Post messages. There are a lot of names on the participant list but not so many people that are posting. If you have been lurking, we understand. But take a chance and say hi or ask a question. If you have been struggling to stay OP and feel that it is embarassing to post this, take a chance and do so. We are a very non-judgemental group and have all been in the same shoes at some point 8even within the time frame of this challenge). So post. Taking part in the conversation may give you the boost you need.*

I will post the QOTD in the next message.

Have a great day DONALDS!  ANd here is to a healthy, happy, week 12!


----------



## D73

*For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*

QOTD Friday March 16  Thumper from Bambi

_*"Eating greens is a special treat, It makes long ears and great big feet. But it sure is awful stuff to eat." I made that last part up myself.*_

How have you increased your "greens" since starting the challenge? (for us lets consider "greens" to be Vegetables and fruit in general) Have you got the same opinion as Thumper regarding greens being awful? Do you tolerate them, embrace them, continue to avoid them? Do you notice a difference in your success in a week if you conciously incorporate more "greens"?


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Heather.Mohler said:


> Oops!  I forgot today's bonus QOTD!  I grew up a huge fan of the Rescuers, and I would love to see any of those characters (especially the Madame) used more.  I might have to watch that this weekend...
> 
> Off topic, luvpoohandcompany do you listen to Duke Special?  I've always wondered how popular he is over there.  (I hope I'm remembering it right that you are in Ireland).


 Hi Heather you remembered right I am in Ireland I used to hear Duke Special music on the radio all the time but not so much lately My daughter went to one of their concerts too-they were a great band. I must do some digging and find out what they;re upto now! Did you like their stuff?


::Snow_White:: said:


> Those are great reasons!
> 
> Oh, I love Peter Pan's Flight. Isn't there a part where Captain Hook shoots a cannon? I remember on some ride that even though I knew it was coming I still jumped.
> There is and I jump too
> 
> 
> Hm. Well I would love to go back and work with Walt Disney when he was at Laugh-O-Gram Studios just to see the beginning. Also at the opening day of Disneyland!
> What a cool idea
> Newsies is one of my favorite movies and in high school I was in journalism. I wrote a paper over Pulitzer & Hearst for my English class. I think it would be interesting to go back to the Newsboys Strike of 1899 just to see how it all went down!
> 
> Bonus: Oh, hmm. Possibly Milo from Atlantis or Oliver from Oliver & Company!
> 
> 
> 
> A weight loss bulletin board is a great idea! I have a pinterest and have a fitness board on there so that keeps me motivated.
> I keep meaning to check out pininterest and keep forgetting to until I hear it mentioned again
> 
> 
> Titanic would be extremely interesting! I went to one of the Titanic Museums and it was so interesting. Sad, but fascinating. I love the movie and the history of it.
> So many things happening here this year as its the 100th anniversary of the Titanic. New buildings/museums opening, titanic charity ball and concerts taking place and loads of pubs and restaurants are redoing their menus and serving food that was served on the ship!!
> 
> ---
> Whew, finally got caught up reading everyone's post!
> 
> I started Jillian Michael's 30 day shred yesterday. It was tough! I'll only be doing it on my off days, but still a good workout.
> 
> I ran 5k outside today! I am so proud of myself. It took me about 50 minutes, but I am just glad I finished it. My legs are killing me between that and Jillian.
> 
> Hoping to see some good results on the scale tomorrow and finally hit the 140s!!
> Oh I really hope you have success today-crossing my fingers (and toes) for you! 140 is amazing I hope you get there today
> Have a fabulous and healthy day!





GoofyPredsFan said:


> Me too!!  I think I'm going to read some trip reports now


Thats exactly what I did



pjlla said:


> Evening all! It has been great being a substitute coach! Looking forward to Christopher stepping up as coach tomorrow!
> 
> Getting late and someone else "needs" my Ipad so I'll say goodnight for now! TTYL...............P


Pamela thanks so much you did an amazing job as always



			
				Mary•Poppins;44336917 said:
			
		

> Hoping he is feeling better soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  I want to feel better.  I have back issues and I always carry my weight in my stomach.
> 
> 2.  I want to look better in a bathing suit.
> 
> 3.  I feel better when I am eating healthy.
> 
> 4.  I want to get to a point where I'm not thinking about losing weight.
> 
> 5.  I want to see my sons turn into adults and living independently.
> 
> On this note, my brother-in-law was just diagnosed with colon/lung cancer.  He has 5 children and is only 48.  Please keep him and his family in your thoughts and prayers.  .... and please my Donald friends, if you aren't feeling well, please see your doctor.  Don't put that visit off ..... take the time to take care of yourself.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your brother-in-law. I hope your family finds the strength you need to cope during this tough time
> 
> I am so glad you are feeling better CC.   And thank you for the Healthy Habits.  They have really helped me lose weight when I put my mind into following your habits.  This is my goal this week.
> 
> I'm making this my goal for this week too! Definitely helps focus my mind plus I get to daydream about all those resorts again
> 
> I agree with this.  They used to have a "villian" dinner, and when I looked into booking it (years ago) they quit having it.   My boys would have loved it.  I do have to say we ate at 1900 with Cinderella and her family.  This was a wonderful and entertaining dinner for our teenage boys.  The evil step-sisters were fantastic .... very embarrassing for my boys!
> Oh I might have to look into 1900 just for the fun/embarrassment factor
> Thanks for coaching this week Pam!



Good luck at the scales today everyone I'm going to hop on in a moment so wish me luck (even if everyone but Christopher is still asleep)


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> QOTD Friday March 16  Thumper from Bambi
> 
> _*"Eating greens is a special treat, It makes long ears and great big feet. But it sure is awful stuff to eat." I made that last part up myself.*_
> 
> How have you increased your "greens" since starting the challenge? (for us lets consider "greens" to be Vegetables and fruit in general) Have you got the same opinion as Thumper regarding greens being awful? Do you tolerate them, embrace them, continue to avoid them? Do you notice a difference in your success in a week if you conciously incorporate more "greens"?



Great question Christopher. I definitely do better when I get my daily quota of fruit and veg but it doesnt always come easily/naturally to me For me the best way I've found is to tick off the number of portions as I eat them at the top of my food tracker I also count my water intake in the same way so I can quickly see if I'm falling short on either category I like a large enough variety of both fruit and vegetables but sometimes I have to make a real effort to add them in I always feel so much better when I do and tend to do better at the scale too Definitely have much more energy when I'm eating right


----------



## donac

Good Friday morning everyone.

Busy day today.  Hoepfully the copy machines will be up and working so that I can copy the tests for my calc classes.  I have a meeting today about a student.  He has missed half his classes this marking period.  The good thing is that I miss my hall duty I don't have to watch the bathrooms for a day. 

Thanks Pamela for filling in for our missing coach.

Welcome Christopher.  You get to make me think when I wake up.



D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> QOTD Friday March 16  Thumper from Bambi
> 
> _*"Eating greens is a special treat, It makes long ears and great big feet. But it sure is awful stuff to eat." I made that last part up myself.*_
> 
> How have you increased your "greens" since starting the challenge? (for us lets consider "greens" to be Vegetables and fruit in general) Have you got the same opinion as Thumper regarding greens being awful? Do you tolerate them, embrace them, continue to avoid them? Do you notice a difference in your success in a week if you conciously incorporate more "greens"?



For the last couple of weeks I have started my day with a smoothie consisting of a banana, blueberries, yogurt, wheat germ, flaxseed and milk.  This takes care a few fruits.  

For lunch I have been packing a plastic container filled with carrots, peppers, snow peas and grapes.  I then either have a hard boiled egg, or a small piece of cheese for my protein.  

Then there is usually some sort of veggie with dinner. 

I have not noticed a big drop in weight but I do feel better and I have been having a lot less stomach problems. 

Off to get ready for school. 

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> QOTD Friday March 16  Thumper from Bambi
> 
> _*"Eating greens is a special treat, It makes long ears and great big feet. But it sure is awful stuff to eat." I made that last part up myself.*_
> 
> How have you increased your "greens" since starting the challenge? (for us lets consider "greens" to be Vegetables and fruit in general) Have you got the same opinion as Thumper regarding greens being awful? Do you tolerate them, embrace them, continue to avoid them? Do you notice a difference in your success in a week if you conciously incorporate more "greens"?




Thanks for coaching this week!! 

I went from eating not very many at all to eating tons since joining this thread. I'm quite proud of myself. At times I do hate them, especially when I fix them the same way over and over but often I look forward to it, especially a few select recipes. I try and have at least one meal a day that includes a mix of frozen vegetables on the stove. It is low calories and gives me a lot more food to eat so I am less hungry! I think it has probably helped in weight loss, but even if it hasn't I'm still healthier. That being said I have found a lot of favorites such as steamed broccoli and carrots. I used to think I would only like raw vegetables but now I perfer steamed to anything! I've also found a huge love for peppers.

As for fruits, I prefer more, just because they generally taste better.  However I don't eat as much fruit because it's so sweet and I just don't care for it in large amounts.



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Good luck at the scales today everyone I'm going to hop on in a moment so wish me luck (even if everyone but Christopher is still asleep)




Good luck to you too!! 

---
Hope everyone has a fantastic day today!
I'm finally out of the 150s! 140 is my ultimate goal for this challenege, but I'm just happy I've gone from the middle number being a 6 to a 4! 

Today is my last day and it's Spring Break! I'm boring and not going anywhere since we are trying to save money for WDW so it'll probably be easier to workout and eat next week. I have a date with Jillian Michaels this afternoon. My legs are still sore from 30DS and running the past two days, but I power on! 

ETA: I also just wanted to thank everyone on this thread for being so kind and motivating! I'm sure without this thread I would have gotten discouraged many times, had many questions go unanswered, and never pushed myself as hard. I firmly believe I would have not had so much success on my own! So, I'm very happy I joined this challenege.


----------



## mikamah

Just a quick hello and good wishes to everyone as you weighin today!!  It's been a busy week, not enough dis time, and I'm looking forward to catching up with everyone over the weekend.  

Thank you Pamela for coaching this week, and welcome Christopher as this weeks coach!!  It's going to be a good, good week, I can tell!!

Have a fantastic friday and wonderful weekend everyone!!!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

::Snow_White:: said:


> Thanks for coaching this week!!
> 
> I went from eating not very many at all to eating tons since joining this thread. I'm quite proud of myself. At times I do hate them, especially when I fix them the same way over and over but often I look forward to it, especially a few select recipes. I try and have at least one meal a day that includes a mix of frozen vegetables on the stove. It is low calories and gives me a lot more food to eat so I am less hungry! I think it has probably helped in weight loss, but even if it hasn't I'm still healthier. That being said I have found a lot of favorites such as steamed broccoli and carrots. I used to think I would only like raw vegetables but now I perfer steamed to anything! I've also found a huge love for peppers.
> You should be proud of yourself for making healthier choices and giving new things a try Doesnt hurt that they fill you up either
> As for fruits, I prefer more, just because they generally taste better.  However I don't eat as much fruit because it's so sweet and I just don't care for it in large amounts.
> 
> I've been trying to eat fruit as my dessert when I'm craving chocolate-not always successful but I am some of the time
> 
> Good luck to you too!!
> I'm delighted to have finally lost 1lb AT LAST After gaining for 2weeks and then staying still for a bit its good to finally shift a pound Now I have to plan how I'm going to fit in some extra(or any)exercise to help with St Patricks Day celebrations and its Mothers Day here on sunday so that means No Cooking, No Cleaning, Nothing chore like all day for me
> ---
> Hope everyone has a fantastic day today!
> I'm finally out of the 150s! 140 is my ultimate goal for this challenege, but I'm just happy I've gone from the middle number being a 6 to a 4!
> I'm so chuffed for you
> Today is my last day and it's Spring Break! I'm boring and not going anywhere since we are trying to save money for WDW so it'll probably be easier to workout and eat next week. I have a date with Jillian Michaels this afternoon. My legs are still sore from 30DS and running the past two days, but I power on!
> Keep it up-look how well you're doing
> ETA: I also just wanted to thank everyone on this thread for being so kind and motivating! I'm sure without this thread I would have gotten discouraged many times, had many questions go unanswered, and never pushed myself as hard. I firmly believe I would have not had so much success on my own! So, I'm very happy I joined this challenege.



I agree with you on all of the above. I would definitely have given up long before now if you guys weren't there to keep me OP so thanks from me too


----------



## pjlla

D73 said:


> Wow this a tough question......I guess I would want to go back to the roaring 20's in Hollywood and be a part of the golden age of cinema and the early years of Disney Animation. I love the fashion, the music, the romance.....ahhhhh!
> 
> OOoohh.... great idea!
> 
> Bonus Question....  Well I am not sure how you did it Pamela but you just set up my whole week of questions for next week.You must be psychic. I thought it would be fun to focus on some of the minor or even bit characters from Disney animation and gleem what kind of lesson we can learn from them.  So I will withhold more details on 7 that I have identified until my coaching begins tomorrow. But I will say that one of my favorite Under-rated characters in Yzma from Emporer's New Groove.  Granted she is a villian but she is just a classic example of Disney comedy in a villianous manner.
> 
> Yup....that's me.... just full of ESP!!
> 
> °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
> 
> Hello all you Donalds.  I can not believe that we are already finishing out week 11 of the challenge and that we wil be merging with the Mickey's after only another week as the Donalds.
> 
> I have had a pretty steady week and think I will see progress on the scale though i wish my food journal and exercise journal were more completed and reflected my week better. I always learn more when I have it to reflect upon at the end of the week and see the number on the scale.
> 
> Beginning to seriously worry about my cruises coming up and the temptations I will be facing. Worried that my plan will be just that, a plan.. I need to turn it into action during that time.  gott a get my head on for that.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day. Will try to pop back by later.
> 
> Christopher



Get that plan in place!  Write it down and carry it in your pocket.... memorize it.  Make it NON-NEGOTIABLE!  



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Pamela-jusst wanted to say you look amazing in your jiminy cricket photo-definitely the fit look we're all aiming for
> 
> Awww...thanks.  I actually was down about another 5-7 pounds the following year when I took DD to Disney and so of course I like the pictures better, but that one is okay too!  That was May of 2010.... and that same little boy in the picture is now approaching 5' 11" tall!!
> 
> BTW yip my kids are spread out just a wee bit 1 in each decade from my 20s-not planning to add one in the 50s decade
> Same husband, no he didnt work away alotjust the way our family turned out and we love it even thought it wasnt exactly planned thatway



Sometimes God's plans are best!  



cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Week 12: We're Going Deluxe![/COLOR]
> 
> This we are going resort hopping at the Deluxe Resorts.
> 
> For all 7 days:
> 
> 1. The Contemporary: It is a monarail resort and home to Chef Mickey, The Wave, Contempo Cafe, and California Grill. Best of all? After you indulge in the wonderful food offered here, there is a walking path back to the Magic Kingdom. *Exercise each day. The length of time is your decision.*
> 
> 2. The Polynesian: I don't drink alcohol, but I'm guessing you should follow a Lapu Lapu with at least as much water! *Drink 64 oz. or more of water each day.* In the spirit of Kona coffee, you can count up to 16 oz. of coffee or tea toward your water total this week.
> 
> 3. The Beach Club and the Yacht Club: I would absolutely love to live in one of these resorts! Why? Stormalong Bay! I could spend hours just looking at it. I can only imgine the calorie burn I'd get from swimming in it. Well, since I don't have a water park in my back yard, I better stick to counting calories. *Each day, journal/record what you ate and its portion size as well as one nutriona aspect of it.*
> 
> 4. The Grand Floridian: Wouldn't it be wonderful to dine at Victoria & Albert's or to have High Tea? I would love to meet the Mad Hatter and the Wicked Stepsisters! Why? It's fun! *Each day, do something for you. It can be fun, relaxing, short, long, etc., but it has to be something you chose to do.*
> 
> *Min-Challenges*
> 
> 1. Wilderness Lodge and Animal Kingdom Lodge: Can you say theming? If it wasn't 90+ degrees and so humid, I could have fallen asleep under the beautiful trees at the Wilderness Lodge and been in vacation heaven. *Experience your surroundings. It does not have to be with nature, but you have to be present.* Yoga and medititation are great choices.
> 
> 2. The Boardwalk: I don't know much about this resort, other than that it is on Disney's Boardwalk. However, I do know that as with most general boardwalks, there are shopping opportunities. But, we are going Deluxe and have already spent our budget on our resort room. Alas! There is a solution! The PIN! *Use at least 1 coupon this week when you do your grocery shopping.*
> 
> When you submit your points for the week, include how much you saved using coupons on groceries only. This week, there will be 2 prize winners: 1 from the team with the most participants and 1 from the team who saves the most money!
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions! Have a great week!



OOhh... loving the coupon challenge!  I already did most of my shopping for the next week or so, but I'm always up for a challenge!  We'll see what I can do!  SO GLAD you are better today!  Hope that continues!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I would love to go back to the 80's when you had to be really really wealthy to have a cell phone and there were only tvs and not many computers.  Of course I would miss all of you but there are somedays I just feel like technology has gotten out of hand and I wish things were more "simple".
> 
> 
> Umm..... just exactly HOW YOUNG are you??  I do NOT want to go back to the 80's..... living through them once was enough.
> 
> Hi Friends!  I have been busy enjoying the beautiful weather we are having.  I have kept very active and am getting in my runs.  Eating on the other hand is not so good.  So I have been a maintainer the past few weeks.  Its not what I want to be doing but at least I am not gaining each week.  I need to make a Plan because that is what I have been lacking.
> 
> This wkend we have a St Patrick's Day 5K we are running.  It is right before the Parade.  The forecast is 68 and sunny so I am crossing my fingers that stays that way so we can have a nice day.
> 
> Hope all of you are doing great!  Keep up the good work.



Share your plan here if that would help.



::Snow_White:: said:


> Hm. Well I would love to go back and work with Walt Disney when he was at Laugh-O-Gram Studios just to see the beginning. Also at the opening day of Disneyland!
> 
> ME TOO!!!!!
> 
> 
> Newsies is one of my favorite movies and in high school I was in journalism. I wrote a paper over Pulitzer & Hearst for my English class. I think it would be interesting to go back to the Newsboys Strike of 1899 just to see how it all went down!
> 
> DId you know that this is becoming a stage musical?  Not sure if it is premiering on Broadway or off, but I KNOW that I saw an ad for this recently.  Just can't remember where I saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Whew, finally got caught up reading everyone's post!
> 
> I started Jillian Michael's 30 day shred yesterday. It was tough! I'll only be doing it on my off days, but still a good workout.
> 
> I ran 5k outside today! I am so proud of myself. It took me about 50 minutes, but I am just glad I finished it. My legs are killing me between that and Jillian.
> 
> Hoping to see some good results on the scale tomorrow and finally hit the 140s!!
> 
> Have a fabulous and healthy day!



Fingers crossed!



D73 said:


> *GOOD MORNING DONALDS*
> 
> Can you believe it is already Week 12 of our challenge? This is the last week that we will spend as seperated Donald and Mickey Teams. Though many of us are looking forward to the merge, let's make this last week of Team Donald a really strong one.
> 
> So (re)introduction.  I am Christopher and I will be doing my best to serve as the coach for this week. According to the description of what a coach does, I get to be the hostess  of the thread this week. I will do my best to lead you ladies (and any other lingering gentlemen) down the right path this week. And do not worry, I am a man who is not afraid to ask for directions. So if there are any questions regarding TOM  I will kindly defer to Pamela or Janis or Jill or anyone else who wishes to chime in on that territory.
> 
> Nearly did a spit-take with my coffee at this last comment!
> 
> Anway, I am in Switzerland which means that I am currently 5 to 9 hours ahead of most of the rest of you (only 1 hour ahead of Ireland). So the QOTD will be up early and I will strive to keep up with replies throughout the day but evening posts by you all will be left for morning before I can respond.
> 
> About me.  I am an American who has been living and teaching musica t an international school in Switzerland since 2003. I love my job. I love the place where I live. And unfortunately, I also love the abundance of chocolate, cheese and croissants. I have been on the weight roller coaster all my life. Being a "husky" kid and coming from "oversize" stock where food was used to celebrate good things, comfort the bad things and generally readily available for any mood in between. Both my parents have been diagnosed with Diabetes in the last 10 years, so I have had the wake up call to do something about my weight once and for all becasue I do not want to have the same challenges in retirement that they are now facing.
> 
> Getting healthy to enjoy a future retirement is a definite GOAL..... one that is getting closer EVERY DAY for each of us, whether we realize it or not!
> 
> So I have tried many programs and succeeded many times but alway found myself back in the plus category. I am pleased to have found this challenge because for the first time I have a group of like minded people to keep me motivated, reassured and simply cared for.
> 
> I hope that we can make this the best week for us all.
> 
> Now down to business:
> 
> *Remember to send your weekly weigh in figures via PM to dvccruiser76. Make sure you put TEAM DONALD in the title of the message.*
> *Really consider the Healthy Habits this week. If you have not done them, why not give this week a try. CC has put together a great set of HH for us this week and it should be both enjoyable as well as helpful to make the week the best it can be.*
> *Post messages. There are a lot of names on the participant list but not so many people that are posting. If you have been lurking, we understand. But take a chance and say hi or ask a question. If you have been struggling to stay OP and feel that it is embarassing to post this, take a chance and do so. We are a very non-judgemental group and have all been in the same shoes at some point 8even within the time frame of this challenge). So post. Taking part in the conversation may give you the boost you need.*
> 
> I will post the QOTD in the next message.
> 
> Have a great day DONALDS!  ANd here is to a healthy, happy, week 12!



Thanks for all of the reminders!  I always forget about that stuff.



D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> QOTD Friday March 16  Thumper from Bambi
> 
> _*"Eating greens is a special treat, It makes long ears and great big feet. But it sure is awful stuff to eat." I made that last part up myself.*_
> 
> How have you increased your "greens" since starting the challenge? (for us lets consider "greens" to be Vegetables and fruit in general) Have you got the same opinion as Thumper regarding greens being awful? Do you tolerate them, embrace them, continue to avoid them? Do you notice a difference in your success in a week if you conciously incorporate more "greens"?




I've always loved this quote.  When the kids were younger I had printed it and put it on the fridge!  

I've always been a vegetable eater.  We ate a fairly healthy diet when I was a kid and my Dad has always had a garden, so I was introduced to a wide variety of veggies at a young age. Of course, that doesn't mean that I enjoyed them!    But starting in my teen years I did start enjoying more veggies....heck, I was in my 20's before I would even eat cucumber, so it is always a learning process.   But now there isn't hardly a veggie that I don't enjoy (well... turnip....  ).  

I eat veggies at least two meals a day and more often three.  Usually broccoli, spinach, onions, and/or peppers, in my eggs at breakfast, a HUGE salad for lunch (mixed greens, baby spinach, carrots, cucumber, peppers, tomatoes), and two veggies with dinner (last night was roasted green beans and steamed carrots).  When I am feeling the need/desire, I do some juicing.... carrots, cukes, celery, beets, sweet red peppers.... usually with some apple mixed in.  

Fruit I don't eat quite as much of because it isn't "free" on WW (well.... on old-school WW at least) like the veggies are.  I usually eat an apple or pear every day, and some berries or grapes.  My fruit is usually about two servings per day.  

I would be HUNGRY much more often if it weren't for the veggies and I'm sure I would be eating more things that I probably shouldn't.  I love the idea that I am eating such healthy stuff AND I enjoy it!  

GREAT QUESTION!!



donac said:


> Good Friday morning everyone.
> 
> Busy day today.  Hoepfully the copy machines will be up and working so that I can copy the tests for my calc classes.  I have a meeting today about a student.  He has missed half his classes this marking period.  The good thing is that I miss my hall duty I don't have to watch the bathrooms for a day.
> 
> Thanks Pamela for filling in for our missing coach.
> 
> You are so welcome!
> 
> For the last couple of weeks I have started my day with a smoothie consisting of a banana, blueberries, yogurt, wheat germ, flaxseed and milk.  This takes care a few fruits.
> 
> Sounds yummy!
> 
> For lunch I have been packing a plastic container filled with carrots, peppers, snow peas and grapes.  I then either have a hard boiled egg, or a small piece of cheese for my protein.
> 
> Then there is usually some sort of veggie with dinner.
> 
> I have not noticed a big drop in weight but I do feel better and I have been having a lot less stomach problems.
> 
> Off to get ready for school.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



TGIF and have a great weekend!



::Snow_White:: said:


> Thanks for coaching this week!!
> 
> I went from eating not very many at all to eating tons since joining this thread. I'm quite proud of myself. At times I do hate them, especially when I fix them the same way over and over but often I look forward to it, especially a few select recipes. I try and have at least one meal a day that includes a mix of frozen vegetables on the stove. It is low calories and gives me a lot more food to eat so I am less hungry! I think it has probably helped in weight loss, but even if it hasn't I'm still healthier. That being said I have found a lot of favorites such as steamed broccoli and carrots. I used to think I would only like raw vegetables but now I perfer steamed to anything! I've also found a huge love for peppers.
> 
> 
> GOOD FOR YOU!!
> 
> As for fruits, I prefer more, just because they generally taste better.  However I don't eat as much fruit because it's so sweet and I just don't care for it in large amounts.
> ---
> Hope everyone has a fantastic day today!
> I'm finally out of the 150s! 140 is my ultimate goal for this challenege, but I'm just happy I've gone from the middle number being a 6 to a 4!
> 
> SUPER WOOHOO!!!
> 
> Today is my last day and it's Spring Break! *I'm boring* and not going anywhere since we are trying to save money for WDW so it'll probably be easier to workout and eat next week. I have a date with Jillian Michaels this afternoon. My legs are still sore from 30DS and running the past two days, but I power on!
> 
> I don't think you're boring.    I think you meant "bored."
> 
> ETA: I also just wanted to thank everyone on this thread for being so kind and motivating! I'm sure without this thread I would have gotten discouraged many times, had many questions go unanswered, and never pushed myself as hard. I firmly believe I would have not had so much success on my own! So, I'm very happy I joined this challenege.



We're glad you're here too!!



mikamah said:


> Just a quick hello and good wishes to everyone as you weighin today!!  It's been a busy week, not enough dis time, and I'm looking forward to catching up with everyone over the weekend.
> 
> Thank you Pamela for coaching this week, and welcome Christopher as this weeks coach!!  It's going to be a good, good week, I can tell!!
> 
> Have a fantastic friday and wonderful weekend everyone!!!



Looking forward to hearing about your week.  TGIF and I hope the day goes quickly for you!  

**************

Morning all!  Well... I finally had a small loss on the scale today.  Not as much as it should have been, but a step in the right direction.  

Ended up with a double-workout day yesterday.  I had already done a few miles on the TM in the morning, but DD couldn't get her carpool to the Y last night, so I had to drive and decided rather than come home (since her practice time is shortened since they are tapering), I would hang out at the Y.  Since my "official" workout was already done, there was no pressure.... I was free to pick and choose what I wanted to do.  I did 20 minutes on the stairclimber.... and then did another 12.  Then I did 35 on the elliptical at a great steady pace.  My favorite bike was broken and most of the treadmills were full, so I called it done at that point.  But that brought my exercise yesterday to a total of 103 minutes, so no shame there.

If anyone here is doing a low(er) carb diet and would like a recipe for a pretty yummy muffin, I have a new one!  It was sent along to DH by his sister and we made it yesterday  and again today (makes a single serving that cooks in the microwave.... super quick and easy!) and I found it pretty yummy.  That said, it isn't particularly low cal or low fat, so it isn't something I will be indulging in.... but PERFECT for South Beach or Atkins or the like.  

I can hear the TM calling me ever so faintly!    I'd like to ignore it a bit longer, but I'm anxious to get to my scrapping table! BBL to chat........P


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Pamela I'd love the muffin recipe. Sounds like it might be a perfect fit for the occassional treat Thanks


----------



## cclovesdis

I'm a little behind this morning, but I have a few things I needed to post. (Excuse me for being a litlte selfish.)

If you haven't already, please read page 129 of the Team Mickey thread. There is a very important announcement from one of our Princess 2011 runners on it.

My doctor's secretary called this morning. She actually woke me up, but that was after a great night's sleep, so no harm done. He is fine with the med changes that I discovered as helpful and I couldn't be happier about it. My mom called this morning and when she asked, as usual, if anyone had called, I told her and she was very happy. My other doctor (I have 2 doctors and 1 APRN prescribing meds) called on Wednesday and said I could taper one of my meds. I had called to ask if I should refill it at the suggestion of my APRN and he was gungho about me going of it, just slowly. My nutritionist teaches my stress reduction class and she was very excited. I should probably e-mail her today's news now that I think about it.

Today is a Friday during Lent, which is always an OP day. I need to go eat breakfast and then I'm probably going to Target. I never made it there yesterday.

Have a great day Donalds!


----------



## D73

D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> QOTD Friday March 16  Thumper from Bambi
> 
> _*"Eating greens is a special treat, It makes long ears and great big feet. But it sure is awful stuff to eat." I made that last part up myself.*_
> 
> How have you increased your "greens" since starting the challenge? (for us lets consider "greens" to be Vegetables and fruit in general) Have you got the same opinion as Thumper regarding greens being awful? Do you tolerate them, embrace them, continue to avoid them? Do you notice a difference in your success in a week if you conciously incorporate more "greens"?


I have increased my vegetables for sure. But completely eliminated fruit. This is the guidelines of the program I am following. Though fruits will be introduced back into the prgram as part ofthe consolidation phase of the program.

I tend to eat a lot more raw vegetables than I used to eat. Gone are the sautéed in butter or smothered in sauce day of eating my veg.



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Great question Christopher. I definitely do better when I get my daily quota of fruit and veg but it doesnt always come easily/naturally to me For me the best way I've found is to tick off the number of portions as I eat them at the top of my food tracker I also count my water intake in the same way so I can quickly see if I'm falling short on either category I like a large enough variety of both fruit and vegetables but sometimes I have to make a real effort to add them in I always feel so much better when I do and tend to do better at the scale too Definitely have much more energy when I'm eating right



My hope with the questions this week is to help us stop and really think about what we are doing to our body as we make these changes. The improved energy is a definite plus in my book too. Well done!



donac said:


> Good Friday morning everyone.
> 
> Busy day today.  Hoepfully the copy machines will be up and working so that I can copy the tests for my calc classes.  I have a meeting today about a student.  He has missed half his classes this marking period.  The good thing is that I miss my hall duty I don't have to watch the bathrooms for a day.
> 
> Thanks Pamela for filling in for our missing coach.
> 
> Welcome Christopher.  You get to make me think when I wake up.
> That's my goal this week. Getting the brain going first thing in the morning surely helps burn more calroies, right?!?!?
> 
> 
> For the last couple of weeks I have started my day with a smoothie consisting of a banana, blueberries, yogurt, wheat germ, flaxseed and milk.  This takes care a few fruits.
> 
> For lunch I have been packing a plastic container filled with carrots, peppers, snow peas and grapes.  I then either have a hard boiled egg, or a small piece of cheese for my protein.
> 
> Then there is usually some sort of veggie with dinner.
> 
> I have not noticed a big drop in weight but I do feel better and I have been having a lot less stomach problems.
> 
> Off to get ready for school.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I think that this is a great reminder that all our victories are not necessarily related to the numbers on the scale. Being able to recognize that the healthier choices are leading to feeling better or disappearing symptoms that have been plaguing us as we unwittingly were poisoning our bodies is a great achievement. And it definitely helps me open my eyes and realize that where I was is not where I want to be again.



::Snow_White:: said:


> Thanks for coaching this week!!
> 
> I went from eating not very many at all to eating tons since joining this thread. I'm quite proud of myself. At times I do hate them, especially when I fix them the same way over and over but often I look forward to it, especially a few select recipes. I try and have at least one meal a day that includes a mix of frozen vegetables on the stove. It is low calories and gives me a lot more food to eat so I am less hungry! I think it has probably helped in weight loss, but even if it hasn't I'm still healthier. That being said I have found a lot of favorites such as steamed broccoli and carrots. I used to think I would only like raw vegetables but now I perfer steamed to anything! I've also found a huge love for peppers.
> 
> As for fruits, I prefer more, just because they generally taste better.  However I don't eat as much fruit because it's so sweet and I just don't care for it in large amounts.
> 
> Way to go on increasing your "greens". You are right that it is sometimes tricky to find a variety of ways to prepare them. I will touch a little bit more on this in tomorrow's QOTD.
> 
> Good luck to you too!!
> 
> ---
> Hope everyone has a fantastic day today!
> I'm finally out of the 150s! 140 is my ultimate goal for this challenege, but I'm just happy I've gone from the middle number being a 6 to a 4!
> 
> Today is my last day and it's Spring Break! I'm boring and not going anywhere since we are trying to save money for WDW so it'll probably be easier to workout and eat next week. I have a date with Jillian Michaels this afternoon. My legs are still sore from 30DS and running the past two days, but I power on!
> 
> ETA: I also just wanted to thank everyone on this thread for being so kind and motivating! I'm sure without this thread I would have gotten discouraged many times, had many questions go unanswered, and never pushed myself as hard. I firmly believe I would have not had so much success on my own! So, I'm very happy I joined this challenege.



CONGRATS on the scale victory today!  That is something to be very proud of.

Enjoy your time off. If you have not put together a plan for the week, I encourage you to do so. Sometimes having the extra time in your day can lead to wandering to the fridge......ok, maybe that is a self observation but worth being aware of it.

I had a week vacation not long ago (Ski week....it's a Swiss thing) and I did not travel or do anything extra as I am saving for Spring Break which is coming in 2 weeks time. I enjoyed being able to shop when I wanted.  Go to the gym when I wanted, eat my meals when I wanted and not be stuck on the school schedule.  But having a plan made it so much easier.

BTW....thanks again for the countdown that you made and sent to me.  Today is "15 friends on the other side".  It hangs over my desk at school and the students are constantly looking at it and asking questions.  I will definitely use it for all my Disney countdowns!!!


mikamah said:


> Just a quick hello and good wishes to everyone as you weighin today!!  It's been a busy week, not enough dis time, and I'm looking forward to catching up with everyone over the weekend.
> 
> Thank you Pamela for coaching this week, and welcome Christopher as this weeks coach!!  It's going to be a good, good week, I can tell!!
> 
> Have a fantastic friday and wonderful weekend everyone!!!



Thanks for the welcome.  I am a bit nervous and hope that I can live up to the great leadership we have had so far. But I too have a really good feeling about this week.  So let's all make it happen!!!






luvpoohandcompany said:


> I agree with you on all of the above. I would definitely have given up long before now if you guys weren't there to keep me OP so thanks from me too


  And I chime in on this as well......THANK YOU ALL....I would have given up (again) long before now if not for the support, encouragement and celebrations that are found here. I count myself lucky to have found my way to the boards.



pjlla said:


> Get that plan in place!  Write it down and carry it in your pocket.... memorize it.  Make it NON-NEGOTIABLE!
> 
> Oh I am working on it for sure.......and when I have a plan I am usually good at following it to the letter.  I just also have this worrying problem that I have to get over.....
> 
> Sometimes God's plans are best!
> 
> 
> 
> OOhh... loving the coupon challenge!  I already did most of my shopping for the next week or so, but I'm always up for a challenge!  We'll see what I can do!  SO GLAD you are better today!  Hope that continues!
> 
> This one will be tricky for me. Coupons are not a commodity that is used here in Switzerland.  I will look carefully though so I can try to meet this challenge and help team Donald up its total.
> 
> 
> Share your plan here if that would help.
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of the reminders!  I always forget about that stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always loved this quote.  When the kids were younger I had printed it and put it on the fridge!
> 
> I've always been a vegetable eater.  We ate a fairly healthy diet when I was a kid and my Dad has always had a garden, so I was introduced to a wide variety of veggies at a young age. Of course, that doesn't mean that I enjoyed them!    But starting in my teen years I did start enjoying more veggies....heck, I was in my 20's before I would even eat cucumber, so it is always a learning process.   But now there isn't hardly a veggie that I don't enjoy (well... turnip....  ).
> 
> I eat veggies at least two meals a day and more often three.  Usually broccoli, spinach, onions, and/or peppers, in my eggs at breakfast, a HUGE salad for lunch (mixed greens, baby spinach, carrots, cucumber, peppers, tomatoes), and two veggies with dinner (last night was roasted green beans and steamed carrots).  When I am feeling the need/desire, I do some juicing.... carrots, cukes, celery, beets, sweet red peppers.... usually with some apple mixed in.
> 
> Fruit I don't eat quite as much of because it isn't "free" on WW (well.... on old-school WW at least) like the veggies are.  I usually eat an apple or pear every day, and some berries or grapes.  My fruit is usually about two servings per day.
> 
> I would be HUNGRY much more often if it weren't for the veggies and I'm sure I would be eating more things that I probably shouldn't.  I love the idea that I am eating such healthy stuff AND I enjoy it!
> 
> GREAT QUESTION!!
> 
> Thank you. And great answer. I know my QOTD is more of related questions along a theme but my hope is that I am able to get us all to really think and get our heads around some of the things that we are doing. Rather than go through the paces just becasue....awareness is a key to success.  We'll see how the rest of the week goes with my QOTD and see if I am successful.
> 
> TGIF and have a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> We're glad you're here too!!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about your week.  TGIF and I hope the day goes quickly for you!
> 
> **************
> 
> Morning all!  Well... I finally had a small loss on the scale today.  Not as much as it should have been, but a step in the right direction.
> Well deserved and long awaited.  CONGRATS
> Ended up with a double-workout day yesterday.  I had already done a few miles on the TM in the morning, but DD couldn't get her carpool to the Y last night, so I had to drive and decided rather than come home (since her practice time is shortened since they are tapering), I would hang out at the Y.  Since my "official" workout was already done, there was no pressure.... I was free to pick and choose what I wanted to do.  I did 20 minutes on the stairclimber.... and then did another 12.  Then I did 35 on the elliptical at a great steady pace.  My favorite bike was broken and most of the treadmills were full, so I called it done at that point.  But that brought my exercise yesterday to a total of 103 minutes, so no shame there.
> 
> That's the way to roll with the day and make it a positive for you.  Great job!
> 
> If anyone here is doing a low(er) carb diet and would like a recipe for a pretty yummy muffin, I have a new one!  It was sent along to DH by his sister and we made it yesterday  and again today (makes a single serving that cooks in the microwave.... super quick and easy!) and I found it pretty yummy.  That said, it isn't particularly low cal or low fat, so it isn't something I will be indulging in.... but PERFECT for South Beach or Atkins or the like.
> 
> Is it bad for me to admit that I as a single guy don't have a mcrowave?  If you can guide me how to adapt it to the regular stove, I would love to have a copy of the recipe.
> 
> I can hear the TM calling me ever so faintly!    I'd like to ignore it a bit longer, but I'm anxious to get to my scrapping table! BBL to chat........P



°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
Well team, it is my chance to thank Pam for stepping in the last couple of days as the coach. You were awesome. Always an inspiration. I hope I can live up to your example.

I reached 40 pounds lost since I started on 10 January.  I have all of you to thank. I am so glad that I found the DIS boards and then followed my questioning mind when I saw someone's signature with a Team Micky symbol. This is the best place to keep me going.  

I will check back later to see if others have come by to chat.

Here's to a great week!!

Christopher


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

cclovesdis said:


> I'm a little behind this morning, but I have a few things I needed to post. (Excuse me for being a litlte selfish.)
> 
> If you haven't already, please read page 129 of the Team Mickey thread. There is a very important announcement from one of our Princess 2011 runners on it.
> 
> My doctor's secretary called this morning. She actually woke me up, but that was after a great night's sleep, so no harm done. He is fine with the med changes that I discovered as helpful and I couldn't be happier about it. My mom called this morning and when she asked, as usual, if anyone had called, I told her and she was very happy. My other doctor (I have 2 doctors and 1 APRN prescribing meds) called on Wednesday and said I could taper one of my meds. I had called to ask if I should refill it at the suggestion of my APRN and he was gungho about me going of it, just slowly. My nutritionist teaches my stress reduction class and she was very excited. I should probably e-mail her today's news now that I think about it.
> 
> Today is a Friday during Lent, which is always an OP day. I need to go eat breakfast and then I'm probably going to Target. I never made it there yesterday.
> 
> Have a great day Donalds!



Glad you're doing better and getting your meds sorted
Just went onto team Mickey to say congrats to Lisa-truly amazing


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

jillbur said:


> Great news! I hit my goal for opening my Vera box! Whoohoo! After I weighed myself Tuesday morning, I ran downstairs and tore that box open!!
> 
> I've had a busy day. DS is better and the 70 degrees here is wonderful. So, DSis and I took my dog for an hour long walk at the park. It was so nice to get some fresh air and chit chat with my sister. I cannot wait to get back into running outside, but it was more important to get my dog walking today. The poor thing is in her crate all day, so this walk wore her out. The problem? I ate too much sugar today. I lost it on a donut and a couple cookies. Oh well, back on track tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying this great weather! I know in western PA we are loving it! Enjoy it while it lasts. Who knows what'll happen next week!
> 
> Jill


  Well Done my friend!!!  VERA is such a great treat!



pjlla said:


> Good Morning! Here is today's QOTD:
> 
> 
> You've been given a time machine!!  It is a one-time-use machine and it is stuck in REVERSE, so you can only go BACK in time (You get one trip there and then back to real life).  What time period would you go to and why?  Who would you like to meet or what event in history would you like to witness?  You CANNOT change history in any way (like you can't prevent the sinking of the Titanic or prevent Pearl Harbor), but you can interact with people in history.
> 
> 
> BONUS QOTD:  Name your favorite UNDER-RATED Disney character...... someone who doesn't get the attention they deserve!
> 
> BBL to chat....................P


I would go back to the 50's....poodle skirts and sock hops!  I would also figure out how to buy some Disney stock while I am back there!!



cclovesdis said:


> Your reply inspired me to make my own weight loss journey bulletin board. I'm going to go back to Target today and pick up some of the items I saw and make up some type of inspiration board. I have a space near my bedroom door that would be perfect for something like this. I'll see it whenever I leave my room and can easily check things off when I go back in to change out of my workout clothes.



Glad I could be of help!!  I'm just beginning my "Dream Board"  for my 40 things by age 40 and I love to look at it...so inspiring!!!



cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Week 12: We're Going Deluxe![/COLOR]
> 
> This we are going resort hopping at the Deluxe Resorts.
> 
> For all 7 days:
> 
> 1. The Contemporary: It is a monarail resort and home to Chef Mickey, The Wave, Contempo Cafe, and California Grill. Best of all? After you indulge in the wonderful food offered here, there is a walking path back to the Magic Kingdom. *Exercise each day. The length of time is your decision.*
> 
> 2. The Polynesian: I don't drink alcohol, but I'm guessing you should follow a Lapu Lapu with at least as much water! *Drink 64 oz. or more of water each day.* In the spirit of Kona coffee, you can count up to 16 oz. of coffee or tea toward your water total this week.
> 
> 3. The Beach Club and the Yacht Club: I would absolutely love to live in one of these resorts! Why? Stormalong Bay! I could spend hours just looking at it. I can only imgine the calorie burn I'd get from swimming in it. Well, since I don't have a water park in my back yard, I better stick to counting calories. *Each day, journal/record what you ate and its portion size as well as one nutriona aspect of it.*
> 
> 4. The Grand Floridian: Wouldn't it be wonderful to dine at Victoria & Albert's or to have High Tea? I would love to meet the Mad Hatter and the Wicked Stepsisters! Why? It's fun! *Each day, do something for you. It can be fun, relaxing, short, long, etc., but it has to be something you chose to do.*
> 
> *Min-Challenges*
> 
> 1. Wilderness Lodge and Animal Kingdom Lodge: Can you say theming? If it wasn't 90+ degrees and so humid, I could have fallen asleep under the beautiful trees at the Wilderness Lodge and been in vacation heaven. *Experience your surroundings. It does not have to be with nature, but you have to be present.* Yoga and medititation are great choices.
> 
> 2. The Boardwalk: I don't know much about this resort, other than that it is on Disney's Boardwalk. However, I do know that as with most general boardwalks, there are shopping opportunities. But, we are going Deluxe and have already spent our budget on our resort room. Alas! There is a solution! The PIN! *Use at least 1 coupon this week when you do your grocery shopping.*
> 
> When you submit your points for the week, include how much you saved using coupons on groceries only. This week, there will be 2 prize winners: 1 from the team with the most participants and 1 from the team who saves the most money!
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions! Have a great week!


I've never done HH and it looks like I just can't resist this week!!! I'm just about to clip coupons!!



D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> QOTD Friday March 16  Thumper from Bambi
> 
> _*"Eating greens is a special treat, It makes long ears and great big feet. But it sure is awful stuff to eat." I made that last part up myself.*_
> 
> How have you increased your "greens" since starting the challenge? (for us lets consider "greens" to be Vegetables and fruit in general) Have you got the same opinion as Thumper regarding greens being awful? Do you tolerate them, embrace them, continue to avoid them? Do you notice a difference in your success in a week if you conciously incorporate more "greens"?


I love greens such as spinach but I still have a tough time with lettuce.  I like to eat it, but I HATE to make a salad.  If somebody came here everyday and made me a salad I would eat it...happily!  I do need more greens in my diet though...



::Snow_White:: said:


> Hope everyone has a fantastic day today!
> I'm finally out of the 150s! 140 is my ultimate goal for this challenege, but I'm just happy I've gone from the middle number being a 6 to a 4!
> 
> Today is my last day and it's Spring Break! I'm boring and not going anywhere since we are trying to save money for WDW so it'll probably be easier to workout and eat next week. I have a date with Jillian Michaels this afternoon. My legs are still sore from 30DS and running the past two days, but I power on!
> 
> ETA: I also just wanted to thank everyone on this thread for being so kind and motivating! I'm sure without this thread I would have gotten discouraged many times, had many questions go unanswered, and never pushed myself as hard. I firmly believe I would have not had so much success on my own! So, I'm very happy I joined this challenege.


WOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!  Thank you for inspiring me to stay on my journey!!!



D73 said:


> Well team, it is my chance to thank Pam for stepping in the last couple of days as the coach. You were awesome. Always an inspiration. I hope I can live up to your example.
> 
> I reached 40 pounds lost since I started on 10 January.  I have all of you to thank. I am so glad that I found the DIS boards and then followed my questioning mind when I saw someone's signature with a Team Micky symbol. This is the best place to keep me going.
> 
> I will check back later to see if others have come by to chat.
> 
> Here's to a great week!!
> 
> Christopher


Look at you and the 40 pounds!!!  You are on your way to those coasters!!!  THANK YOU!!  for being our coach this week 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Howdy Friday afternoon!

I finally finished my calls for today and have yet to get out of my pajamas!  So much to do now before dinner with the girls tonight!  Foodtown has Chobani on sale for $1 so I better get my butt over there before they run out!  I also need to hit the gym.  I have been a bad gym goer this week....lack of energy and just an ick feeling since yesterday.  Ive skipped out on my WW weighin too 

Ok, back on the wagon (again) and motivation for the rest of the day!!!

Happy OP Day Donalds!
~Karen


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Thanks for all the encouragement!! 



luvpoohandcompany said:


> I agree with you on all of the above. I would definitely have given up long before now if you guys weren't there to keep me OP so thanks from me too



WOOHOO on the pound!!  Way to go!
And Happy Mother's Day to you!!

Funny thing, I was watching a couple Ellen Degeneres videos a few weeks ago. One was hugh laurie and they were playing a slang game. One of the questions he asked Ellen was what "Chuffed to bits" meant. She guessed it meant angry. I had no idea it meant happy, so I guess I actually learned something watching Ellen! 




cclovesdis said:


> I'm a little behind this morning, but I have a few things I needed to post. (Excuse me for being a litlte selfish.)
> 
> If you haven't already, please read page 129 of the Team Mickey thread. There is a very important announcement from one of our Princess 2011 runners on it.
> 
> My doctor's secretary called this morning. She actually woke me up, but that was after a great night's sleep, so no harm done. He is fine with the med changes that I discovered as helpful and I couldn't be happier about it. My mom called this morning and when she asked, as usual, if anyone had called, I told her and she was very happy. My other doctor (I have 2 doctors and 1 APRN prescribing meds) called on Wednesday and said I could taper one of my meds. I had called to ask if I should refill it at the suggestion of my APRN and he was gungho about me going of it, just slowly. My nutritionist teaches my stress reduction class and she was very excited. I should probably e-mail her today's news now that I think about it.
> 
> Today is a Friday during Lent, which is always an OP day. I need to go eat breakfast and then I'm probably going to Target. I never made it there yesterday.
> 
> Have a great day Donalds!



Glad you are off one of your meds and getting better! 



D73 said:


> CONGRATS on the scale victory today!  That is something to be very proud of.
> 
> Enjoy your time off. If you have not put together a plan for the week, I encourage you to do so. Sometimes having the extra time in your day can lead to wandering to the fridge......ok, maybe that is a self observation but worth being aware of it.
> 
> I had a week vacation not long ago (Ski week....it's a Swiss thing) and I did not travel or do anything extra as I am saving for Spring Break which is coming in 2 weeks time. I enjoyed being able to shop when I wanted.  Go to the gym when I wanted, eat my meals when I wanted and not be stuck on the school schedule.  But having a plan made it so much easier.
> 
> BTW....thanks again for the countdown that you made and sent to me.  Today is "15 friends on the other side".  It hangs over my desk at school and the students are constantly looking at it and asking questions.  I will definitely use it for all my Disney countdowns!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.  I am a bit nervous and hope that I can live up to the great leadership we have had so far. But I too have a really good feeling about this week.  So let's all make it happen!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I chime in on this as well......THANK YOU ALL....I would have given up (again) long before now if not for the support, encouragement and celebrations that are found here. I count myself lucky to have found my way to the boards.
> 
> 
> 
> °°°°°°°°°°°°°°
> Well team, it is my chance to thank Pam for stepping in the last couple of days as the coach. You were awesome. Always an inspiration. I hope I can live up to your example.
> 
> I reached 40 pounds lost since I started on 10 January.  I have all of you to thank. I am so glad that I found the DIS boards and then followed my questioning mind when I saw someone's signature with a Team Micky symbol. This is the best place to keep me going.
> 
> I will check back later to see if others have come by to chat.
> 
> Here's to a great week!!
> 
> Christopher





Thank you!!
I am pretty strict with myself when it comes to calorie counting and snacking. I have been entering my calories on myfitnesspal everyday since January 16th! 

With that said I definitely plan all of meals while I'm eating the current one or at least keep it in the calorie range if I haven't planned anything. Hopefully with Spring Break means more runs outside or bike riding! 

Skiing sounds like tons of fun!

That's awesome!! I'm glad you and your students are enjoying it! It makes me happy my hard Disney work is being appreciated by more than just me.  We are on "68 wishes on a star" right now!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> WOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!  Thank you for inspiring me to stay on my journey!!!
> 
> 
> Look at you and the 40 pounds!!!  You are on your way to those coasters!!!  THANK YOU!!  for being our coach this week
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Howdy Friday afternoon!
> 
> I finally finished my calls for today and have yet to get out of my pajamas!  So much to do now before dinner with the girls tonight!  Foodtown has Chobani on sale for $1 so I better get my butt over there before they run out!  I also need to hit the gym.  I have been a bad gym goer this week....lack of energy and just an ick feeling since yesterday.  Ive skipped out on my WW weighin too
> 
> Ok, back on the wagon (again) and motivation for the rest of the day!!!
> 
> Happy OP Day Donalds!
> ~Karen



Thanks! Hope you start feeling better! 

Apparently I didn't quote the post that said something about Newsies. Yes! I saw that they are putting it on Broadway now. I would love to go see it!

---
Well, I am officially on Spring Break. 
A friend and I wanted to try this pizza place that is right beside the university so that is where we went for lunch. I was pretty dissapointed. The pizza was okay, but it was expensive. And I think pizza is one of those trigger foods for me that I just want to eat slice after slice. I had 2 small cheese breadsticks and a thin slice of pizza. I had half a salad with spinach, lettuce, carrots, tomatoes, and some olive oil vinegrette too. It was good.

I took some "before abs" pictures on Wednesday after my first 30DS workout. I plan on taking another set after or just before my half-marathon in May and comparing them to see how much I've progressed. Wished I would've taken some pictures in January.


----------



## Mary•Poppins

D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> QOTD Friday March 16  Thumper from Bambi
> 
> _*"Eating greens is a special treat, It makes long ears and great big feet. But it sure is awful stuff to eat." I made that last part up myself.*_
> 
> How have you increased your "greens" since starting the challenge? (for us lets consider "greens" to be Vegetables and fruit in general) Have you got the same opinion as Thumper regarding greens being awful? Do you tolerate them, embrace them, continue to avoid them? Do you notice a difference in your success in a week if you conciously incorporate more "greens"?



I have made a BIG attempt to eat more vegetables and it has made really helped me lose weight.  For breakfast I keep a bowl of berries on my desk ... open so that I eat it before the mints I have for the kids. At lunch have a salad or a piece of marinated chicken with mushrooms or broccoli.   And at dinner, a side salad with my veggies on my plate.  I really am not a veggie person.  My mom did have veggies for dinner at night, however, they were always out of a can.  When I first tasted fresh vegetables cooked .... WOW!



D73 said:


> *GOOD MORNING DONALDS*
> 
> Can you believe it is already Week 12 of our challenge? This is the last week that we will spend as seperated Donald and Mickey Teams. Though many of us are looking forward to the merge, let's make this last week of Team Donald a really strong one.
> 
> So (re)introduction.  I am Christopher and I will be doing my best to serve as the coach for this week. According to the description of what a coach does, I get to be the hostess  of the thread this week. I will do my best to lead you ladies (and any other lingering gentlemen) down the right path this week. And do not worry, I am a man who is not afraid to ask for directions. So if there are any questions regarding TOM  I will kindly defer to Pamela or Janis or Jill or anyone else who wishes to chime in on that territory.
> 
> Anway, I am in Switzerland which means that I am currently 5 to 9 hours ahead of most of the rest of you (only 1 hour ahead of Ireland). So the QOTD will be up early and I will strive to keep up with replies throughout the day but evening posts by you all will be left for morning before I can respond.
> 
> About me.  I am an American who has been living and teaching musica t an international school in Switzerland since 2003. I love my job. I love the place where I live. And unfortunately, I also love the abundance of chocolate, cheese and croissants. I have been on the weight roller coaster all my life. Being a "husky" kid and coming from "oversize" stock where food was used to celebrate good things, comfort the bad things and generally readily available for any mood in between. Both my parents have been diagnosed with Diabetes in the last 10 years, so I have had the wake up call to do something about my weight once and for all becasue I do not want to have the same challenges in retirement that they are now facing.
> 
> So I have tried many programs and succeeded many times but alway found myself back in the plus category. I am pleased to have found this challenge because for the first time I have a group of like minded people to keep me motivated, reassured and simply cared for.
> 
> I hope that we can make this the best week for us all.
> 
> Now down to business:
> 
> *Remember to send your weekly weigh in figures via PM to dvccruiser76. Make sure you put TEAM DONALD in the title of the message.*
> *Really consider the Healthy Habits this week. If you have not done them, why not give this week a try. CC has put together a great set of HH for us this week and it should be both enjoyable as well as helpful to make the week the best it can be.*
> *Post messages. There are a lot of names on the participant list but not so many people that are posting. If you have been lurking, we understand. But take a chance and say hi or ask a question. If you have been struggling to stay OP and feel that it is embarassing to post this, take a chance and do so. We are a very non-judgemental group and have all been in the same shoes at some point 8even within the time frame of this challenge). So post. Taking part in the conversation may give you the boost you need.*
> 
> I will post the QOTD in the next message.
> 
> Have a great day DONALDS!  ANd here is to a healthy, happy, week 12!



Wow Christopher ... you have really inspired me here.  Thank you!  I too think this is going to be a really great week!

( ... and dag ... I am coaching in 2 weeks ... you are going to be hard to beat!)


----------



## GoofyPredsFan

D73 said:


> QOTD Friday March 16  Thumper from Bambi
> _*"Eating greens is a special treat, It makes long ears and great big feet. But it sure is awful stuff to eat." I made that last part up myself.*_
> How have you increased your "greens" since starting the challenge? (for us lets consider "greens" to be Vegetables and fruit in general) Have you got the same opinion as Thumper regarding greens being awful? Do you tolerate them, embrace them, continue to avoid them? Do you notice a difference in your success in a week if you conciously incorporate more "greens"?



I love greens, so I have tried to add a salad of some type in every day.  When I do, I definitely notice a difference in my success.  The problem is that in the winter, I feel like a salad is cold and I really crave warm foods!!  So, as the weather is getting warmer I think this will get easier


----------



## buzz5985

D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> QOTD Friday March 16  Thumper from Bambi
> 
> _*"Eating greens is a special treat, It makes long ears and great big feet. But it sure is awful stuff to eat." I made that last part up myself.*_
> 
> How have you increased your "greens" since starting the challenge? (for us lets consider "greens" to be Vegetables and fruit in general) Have you got the same opinion as Thumper regarding greens being awful? Do you tolerate them, embrace them, continue to avoid them? Do you notice a difference in your success in a week if you conciously incorporate more "greens"?




Thank you for coaching this week.  

I try to have a huge salad and/or gazpacho in the fridge.  We like our veggies.  

Janis


----------



## D73

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Well Done my friend!!!  VERA is such a great treat!
> 
> 
> I would go back to the 50's....poodle skirts and sock hops!  I would also figure out how to buy some Disney stock while I am back there!!
> 
> Oooh yeah....I wish I had thought of that too!  Smart!
> 
> Glad I could be of help!!  I'm just beginning my "Dream Board"  for my 40 things by age 40 and I love to look at it...so inspiring!!!
> Dream Board are awesome things to have. This journey I am one should see me to a happier healthier me for my 40th. I hope to celebrate it at Aulani!! Though if I convince my family to have Christmas that year on board the Dream, that would trump my 40th in Hawaii....so it just goie son my to do by 45 list
> 
> I've never done HH and it looks like I just can't resist this week!!! I'm just about to clip coupons!!
> 
> 
> I love greens such as spinach but I still have a tough time with lettuce.  I like to eat it, but I HATE to make a salad.  If somebody came here everyday and made me a salad I would eat it...happily!  I do need more greens in my diet though...
> 
> 
> WOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!  Thank you for inspiring me to stay on my journey!!!
> 
> 
> Look at you and the 40 pounds!!!  You are on your way to those coasters!!!  THANK YOU!!  for being our coach this week
> I am excited. It was so close last year when I tried to ride HP at IOA........if I was there now I imagine I could ride. But not stopping until I am sure!!!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Howdy Friday afternoon!
> 
> I finally finished my calls for today and have yet to get out of my pajamas!  So much to do now before dinner with the girls tonight!  Foodtown has Chobani on sale for $1 so I better get my butt over there before they run out!  I also need to hit the gym.  I have been a bad gym goer this week....lack of energy and just an ick feeling since yesterday.  Ive skipped out on my WW weighin too
> 
> Ok, back on the wagon (again) and motivation for the rest of the day!!!
> 
> Happy OP Day Donalds!
> ~Karen



That's the nice thing about this wagon, the tail gate is always open and there are those that are riding in it to help pull you back on board. Just hold on. We got you!



::Snow_White:: said:


> Thanks for all the encouragement!!
> 
> 
> 
> WOOHOO on the pound!!  Way to go!
> And Happy Mother's Day to you!!
> 
> Funny thing, I was watching a couple Ellen Degeneres videos a few weeks ago. One was hugh laurie and they were playing a slang game. One of the questions he asked Ellen was what "Chuffed to bits" meant. She guessed it meant angry. I had no idea it meant happy, so I guess I actually learned something watching Ellen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you are off one of your meds and getting better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
> I am pretty strict with myself when it comes to calorie counting and snacking. I have been entering my calories on myfitnesspal everyday since January 16th!
> 
> With that said I definitely plan all of meals while I'm eating the current one or at least keep it in the calorie range if I haven't planned anything. Hopefully with Spring Break means more runs outside or bike riding!
> Here's hoping for for blue skies, warm days and gentle breezes.
> Skiing sounds like tons of fun!
> 
> That's awesome!! I'm glad you and your students are enjoying it! It makes me happy my hard Disney work is being appreciated by more than just me.  We are on "68 wishes on a star" right now!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Hope you start feeling better!
> 
> Apparently I didn't quote the post that said something about Newsies. Yes! I saw that they are putting it on Broadway now. I would love to go see it!
> 
> ---
> Well, I am officially on Spring Break.
> A friend and I wanted to try this pizza place that is right beside the university so that is where we went for lunch. I was pretty dissapointed. The pizza was okay, but it was expensive. And I think pizza is one of those trigger foods for me that I just want to eat slice after slice. I had 2 small cheese breadsticks and a thin slice of pizza. I had half a salad with spinach, lettuce, carrots, tomatoes, and some olive oil vinegrette too. It was good.
> 
> I took some "before abs" pictures on Wednesday after my first 30DS workout. I plan on taking another set after or just before my half-marathon in May and comparing them to see how much I've progressed. Wished I would've taken some pictures in January.



Oh pictures of the before is such a good idea.  I am never brave enough to take them as I have avoided the camera religiously for so long. I really should do this too though.



			
				MaryPoppins;44341893 said:
			
		

> I have made a BIG attempt to eat more vegetables and it has made really helped me lose weight.  For breakfast I keep a bowl of berries on my desk ... open so that I eat it before the mints I have for the kids. At lunch have a salad or a piece of marinated chicken with mushrooms or broccoli.   And at dinner, a side salad with my veggies on my plate.  I really am not a veggie person.  My mom did have veggies for dinner at night, however, they were always out of a can.  When I first tasted fresh vegetables cooked .... WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Christopher ... you have really inspired me here.  Thank you!  I too think this is going to be a really great week!
> 
> ( ... and dag ... I am coaching in 2 weeks ... you are going to be hard to beat!)


Thank you for the encouragement. I hope I can do well enough to help the team. I admire you stepping up to tackle the merged thread. 



GoofyPredsFan said:


> I love greens, so I have tried to add a salad of some type in every day.  When I do, I definitely notice a difference in my success.  The problem is that in the winter, I feel like a salad is cold and I really crave warm foods!!  So, as the weather is getting warmer I think this will get easier



Spring is coming spring is coming. Readily available fresh fruit and veggies on the horizon.



cclovesdis said:


> I'm a little behind this morning, but I have a few things I needed to post. (Excuse me for being a litlte selfish.)
> 
> If you haven't already, please read page 129 of the Team Mickey thread. There is a very important announcement from one of our Princess 2011 runners on it.
> 
> My doctor's secretary called this morning. She actually woke me up, but that was after a great night's sleep, so no harm done. He is fine with the med changes that I discovered as helpful and I couldn't be happier about it. My mom called this morning and when she asked, as usual, if anyone had called, I told her and she was very happy. My other doctor (I have 2 doctors and 1 APRN prescribing meds) called on Wednesday and said I could taper one of my meds. I had called to ask if I should refill it at the suggestion of my APRN and he was gungho about me going of it, just slowly. My nutritionist teaches my stress reduction class and she was very excited. I should probably e-mail her today's news now that I think about it.
> 
> Today is a Friday during Lent, which is always an OP day. I need to go eat breakfast and then I'm probably going to Target. I never made it there yesterday.
> 
> Have a great day Donalds!


Such great news from the doctor. I hope that this really helps you stabilize and leads to a great result this week.......even though you are earning those pounds for Team Mickey. Just Kidding
°°°°°°°°°°

All right team.....the sleeping hour has arrived for me.  Have a great even and will see you all tomorrow!



Christopher


----------



## belledreamer

D73 said:


> QOTD Friday March 16  Thumper from Bambi
> 
> _*"Eating greens is a special treat, It makes long ears and great big feet. But it sure is awful stuff to eat." I made that last part up myself.*_
> 
> How have you increased your "greens" since starting the challenge? (for us lets consider "greens" to be Vegetables and fruit in general) Have you got the same opinion as Thumper regarding greens being awful? Do you tolerate them, embrace them, continue to avoid them? Do you notice a difference in your success in a week if you conciously incorporate more "greens"?



Even though I have greatly increased my fruit and veggie intake, I really don't care much for them.  I've really been craving mushrooms and asparagus lately though.


----------



## jillbur

Whoa~I ran out of time yesterday and finally getting caught up!




pjlla said:


> Good Morning! Here is today's QOTD:
> 
> 
> You've been given a time machine!!  It is a one-time-use machine and it is stuck in REVERSE, so you can only go BACK in time (You get one trip there and then back to real life).  What time period would you go to and why?  Who would you like to meet or what event in history would you like to witness?  You CANNOT change history in any way (like you can't prevent the sinking of the Titanic or prevent Pearl Harbor), but you can interact with people in history.
> 
> BBL to chat....................P



I'd go back to see relatives before they came to the country. I'd love to see where they lived (especially since countries and borders changed so much in Europe back then) and what their lives were like. I would love to simplify my life a little and I'd like to see what it was like to live with less.





cclovesdis said:


> Thanks! Congrats on reaching your goal!



Thanks CC!




mommyof2Pirates said:


> This wkend we have a St Patrick's Day 5K we are running.  It is right before the Parade.  The forecast is 68 and sunny so I am crossing my fingers that stays that way so we can have a nice day.
> 
> Hope all of you are doing great!  Keep up the good work.



Good luck on your run and have fun!! Are you wearing all green?




GoofyPredsFan said:


> That is great!!  Congratulations   I really love that idea.  I don't really do so well with rewards because I find that I don't always follow through, but if I actually ordered myself something I've been wanting and had it sitting in the box in front of me, I think that would motivate me.  I may have to do that!  Again, great job!!
> --Lynda



Thanks! It was really motivating to have ordered online and seeing a brown box sitting there. I wanted to see what was inside so bad! You should definitely try it.




D73 said:


> QOTD Friday March 16  Thumper from Bambi
> 
> _*"Eating greens is a special treat, It makes long ears and great big feet. But it sure is awful stuff to eat." I made that last part up myself.*_
> 
> How have you increased your "greens" since starting the challenge? (for us lets consider "greens" to be Vegetables and fruit in general) Have you got the same opinion as Thumper regarding greens being awful? Do you tolerate them, embrace them, continue to avoid them? Do you notice a difference in your success in a week if you conciously incorporate more "greens"?



I have been eating a ton of veggies lately. They fill me up and I eat less carbs. I have to say, though, that our mild winter helped quite a bit. I have a hard time eating cold veggies (like salads) when it's 10 degrees and snowing. I am a huge fan of veegies. I also love all fruits. I try not to eat too many in a day, but usually have a banana for breakfast and apple or grapes for lunch.
I am so looking forward to summer and fresh produce from the farmer's markets!



::Snow_White:: said:


> ---
> Hope everyone has a fantastic day today!
> I'm finally out of the 150s! 140 is my ultimate goal for this challenege, but I'm just happy I've gone from the middle number being a 6 to a 4!
> 
> Today is my last day and it's Spring Break! I'm boring and not going anywhere since we are trying to save money for WDW so it'll probably be easier to workout and eat next week. I have a date with Jillian Michaels this afternoon. My legs are still sore from 30DS and running the past two days, but I power on!
> 
> ETA: I also just wanted to thank everyone on this thread for being so kind and motivating! I'm sure without this thread I would have gotten discouraged many times, had many questions go unanswered, and never pushed myself as hard. I firmly believe I would have not had so much success on my own! So, I'm very happy I joined this challenege.



Yay for the 140s!! Great job! Enjoy your spring break!

I feel the same way. I wouldn't be where I am if it wasn't for all the support and encouragement here. What a great group of "friends" that are also strangers!




pjlla said:


> OOhh... loving the coupon challenge!  I already did most of my shopping for the next week or so, but I'm always up for a challenge!  We'll see what I can do!  SO GLAD you are better today!  Hope that continues!
> 
> Ended up with a double-workout day yesterday.  I had already done a few miles on the TM in the morning, but DD couldn't get her carpool to the Y last night, so I had to drive and decided rather than come home (since her practice time is shortened since they are tapering), I would hang out at the Y.  Since my "official" workout was already done, there was no pressure.... I was free to pick and choose what I wanted to do.  I did 20 minutes on the stairclimber.... and then did another 12.  Then I did 35 on the elliptical at a great steady pace.  My favorite bike was broken and most of the treadmills were full, so I called it done at that point.  But that brought my exercise yesterday to a total of 103 minutes, so no shame there.
> 
> If anyone here is doing a low(er) carb diet and would like a recipe for a pretty yummy muffin, I have a new one!  It was sent along to DH by his sister and we made it yesterday  and again today (makes a single serving that cooks in the microwave.... super quick and easy!) and I found it pretty yummy.  That said, it isn't particularly low cal or low fat, so it isn't something I will be indulging in.... but PERFECT for South Beach or Atkins or the like.
> 
> I can hear the TM calling me ever so faintly!    I'd like to ignore it a bit longer, but I'm anxious to get to my scrapping table! BBL to chat........P



I already went shopping for the week also (for the coupon challenge). And, most of the things I buy do not have coupons (fresh foods vs packaged). I'll be on the lookout, though. I don't know if we can top CC!

Great job on that workout. I love it when I get extra unplanned workout time.

I would love that recipe if you don't mind sharing. Thanks!




D73 said:


> I reached 40 pounds lost since I started on 10 January.  I have all of you to thank. I am so glad that I found the DIS boards and then followed my questioning mind when I saw someone's signature with a Team Micky symbol. This is the best place to keep me going.
> 
> I will check back later to see if others have come by to chat.
> 
> Here's to a great week!!
> 
> Christopher




40 pounds is really impressive! You must look totally different. Do you notice it? 




RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Well Done my friend!!!  VERA is such a great treat!
> 
> ~Karen



Thanks! And it's even better when it's on sale 




::Snow_White:: said:


> I took some "before abs" pictures on Wednesday after my first 30DS workout. I plan on taking another set after or just before my half-marathon in May and comparing them to see how much I've progressed. Wished I would've taken some pictures in January.



I bet you'll notice a big difference. Have fun on break!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Yikes I've been crazy busy! Thanks to all who stepped in to coach last week and thanks to Christopher for coaching this week. I hope I can keep up when we merge!

We finished up state testing today. I helped the other sped teacher give an alternate assessment for a low functioning 11th grader today. It requires us video taping the test. The student cracked me up. He just kept looking at the camera and smiling. All the time. He even didn't hear some questions because he was smiling at the camera. I needed a good laugh like that to end my week.

DS8 is with his friend at a sleep over at his friend's church. It was pretty well organized and I'm excited that he was so excited to go. DH is working, so DS5and I are having a late night movie night. I can't believe he is still awake! He picked a Pound Puppies movie and Happy Feet 2. We'll save Happy Feet 2 for tomorrow. 

I had planned to go to yoga tomorrow moring at 9, but DH just texted me that a few of the people he works with are going to Quaker Steak and Lube (wings place) for their St Patty's day green eggs and ham breakfast (with some green beer too). So, I doubt he'll be home by 9. Luckily, I made plans with Dsis to walk tomorrow while DS8 is at a birthday party. 

We also have another birthday party Sunday! It's for the child of a friend who helps watch my kids after school two days a week, so both boys are invited. And, it's a karate party, so it'll be cool to see my kids learn karate. They wanted to take lessons and the person doing the party is who we were going to go to for lessons. Now they'll know if they like it or not.

Other than that, that's what's going on with me. DS5 is doing much better~thanks for all the well wishes. I am hoping to tackle laundry and dusting tomorrow. I cleaned the pantry and it is so beautiful. I was sad to throw out a few expired things (I hate wasting money) and hoping my new organization will keep that from happening. Now if I could find someone to clean my windows and the bathroom 

Enjoy your weekend and eat healthy!

Jill


----------



## Heather.Mohler

Luvpoohandcompany, I adore Duke Special.  Thanks to house gigs he has flown in twice and stayed with us.  Such a wonderful guy.  And to tie this in to Disney, he talked about how much fun he had taking his son to Disneyland Paris.

QOTD: I love my veggies!  My favorite snack is cherry tomatoes and hummus.  I pretty much always have veggies with lunch and supper.  Can be pretty filling, too.


----------



## D73

*For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*

QOTD Saturday March 17  Chef Louis from The Little Mermaid

*Les... pois... sons, les poissons / How I love les poissons / Love to *chop* and to serve little fish / First I cut off their heads, then I pull out their bones / Ah, mais oui ça c'est toujours delish / Les poissons, les poissons, Hee-hee-hee, ho-ho-ho! / With the cleaver I *hack* them in two / I pull out what's inside, and I serve it up fried / 'Cause I love little fishes, don't you? / Here's something for tempting the palate / Prepared in the classic technique / First you *pound* the fish flat with the mallet / Then you slash through the skin, give the belly a slice / Then you rub some salt in, 'cause that makes it taste nice! *

Chef Louis has an obsession with fish which perhaps is better to obsessed with than chocolate or potato chips/crisps. Have you found that as you diet you have become obsessed with a food or recipe  that you yourself eating all the time because you know how the calorie counts or WW points without thinking about it too much? Do you find yourself preparing your food in the same manner without much variety? Has this led to boredom and ultimately sending you  seeking something "bad" to fill a need for a different taste? How do you avoid an obsession and having your food become monotonous?

BONUS:  In the honor of St Patrick's Day, what do you do to celebrate? Is it a big part of your community or just another day on the calendar?


----------



## D73

Good morning Team Donald!!

HAPPY SAINT PATRICK'S DAY!!!

Hopefully everyone has remembered to weigh in and has already sent your weight via PM to *dvccruiser76*. Loss, gain or maintain it is important and helpful to remain accountable so that you can keep yourself (and others) motivated.  Remember No Excuses.

How did you do with Healthy Habits yesterday? Do you have a plan to incorporate them today? Here's a reminder of the 4 habits to try for each day.

*Exercise each day. The length of time is your decision.*

*Drink 64 oz. or more of water each day.* .

*Each day, journal/record what you ate and its portion size as well as one nutriona aspect of it.*

*Each day, do something for you. It can be fun, relaxing, short, long, etc., but it has to be something you chose to do.* 

Let's make this the best week we can!!!
°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°

Well, Friday afternoon the first challenge to my will power reared its ugly head in the form of a phone call from my sister. She had *that* tone in her voice so I knew that bad news was coming. It turns out that my godfather died very suddenly on Wednesday morning of a heart attack while walking his dog.

So of course first instinct is reach for the food. What can I eat to feel better? Because this is how I have reacted to bad/sad news all my life!

Well I am happy to say that the TEAM DONALD me kicked in and sent me on a walk to clear my head. Rather than gorge on chocolate or something else, I found ways to deal with the news while still staying on track for my healthy goals. I also used his death as a reminder of what can happen to me if I do not lose the weight. He was over weight for most of his life and sadly had only reached 65 years of age. I want to see at least 85 so on the wagon I stay!! I say a prayer and for him and his family and keep on keeping on.

Plans for today include doing the. Living in a Swiss apartment has some strange rules when it comes to laundry. I am assigned a block of time to use the laundry room and that is the only time I am "allowed" to wash. So I was assigned Wednesday evenings and Saturday mornings. This is much better than my last apartment which was 1 block of time every 2 weeks. OUCH. 

After noon when my laundry time is complete, I will go to the gym for a workout and steam....ahhhhhh! That's my me time!

I need to fix my breakfast and then I will be back to reply to the posts that came in after I went to bed last night!

Christopher


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Heather.Mohler said:


> Luvpoohandcompany, I adore Duke Special.  Thanks to house gigs he has flown in twice and stayed with us.  Such a wonderful guy.  And to tie this in to Disney, he talked about how much fun he had taking his son to Disneyland Paris.
> 
> Just went on their website-they're as busy as ever-must chat to my daughter about going to a concert, they've one here in May Dont know why they'd fallen off my radar I see they're planning another trip over to you guys later in the year He seems like a nice guy-raises alot for DePaul (homeless charity) here.
> 
> QOTD: I love my veggies!  My favorite snack is cherry tomatoes and hummus.  I pretty much always have veggies with lunch and supper.  Can be pretty filling, too.



I had never tasted houmous until I joined this challenge Pamela mentioned it in 1 of her posts and I tried it and loved it



D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> QOTD Saturday March 17  Chef Louis from The Little Mermaid
> 
> *Les... pois... sons, les poissons / How I love les poissons / Love to *chop* and to serve little fish / First I cut off their heads, then I pull out their bones / Ah, mais oui ça c'est toujours delish / Les poissons, les poissons, Hee-hee-hee, ho-ho-ho! / With the cleaver I *hack* them in two / I pull out what's inside, and I serve it up fried / 'Cause I love little fishes, don't you? / Here's something for tempting the palate / Prepared in the classic technique / First you *pound* the fish flat with the mallet / Then you slash through the skin, give the belly a slice / Then you rub some salt in, 'cause that makes it taste nice! *
> 
> Chef Louis has an obsession with fish which perhaps is better to obsessed with than chocolate or potato chips/crisps. Have you found that as you diet you have become obsessed with a that you yourself eating all the time because you know how the calorie counts or WW points without thinking about it too much? Do you find yourself preparing your food in the same manner without much variety? Has this led to boredom and ultimately sending you  seeking something "bad" to fill a need for a different taste? How do you avoid an obsession and having your food become monotonous?
> 
> BONUS:  In the honor of St Patrick's Day, what do you do to celebrate? Is it a big part of your community or just another day on the calendar?



QOTD
I find myself eating certain "standby" foods that I know the points of all the time so that its easy to stay OP. I do try to add in extra fruit/veg to them in order to alter the taste a wee bit to stop me being bored. I like the BL recipe thread on here for new ideasDefinitely helps to change things up a bit My big obsession is crisps-Tayto cheese n onion ones to be exact I simply havent eaten them because 1 bag leads to chocolate (to kill the stinky breath provided kindly by the crisps) which leads to all sorts of unhealthy things Best to step away from the aisle selling crisps-if I dont buy them I cant eat them 

Bonus. We do celebrate St Paddys day, surprised right lol
We will be wearing our green and sporting our shamrock as we head out today. Its beautiful here today. The sun is shining and the frost is melting so it should heat up a little for later. Theres a parade in the city centre today and fireworks and music tonight but my youngest was sent home from school on thursday feeling unwell so I dont think we will make it this year  We will go visit my mum instead because Granny is baking treats for the kids today and apple tart for us which is 8pts ww per slice!! I have budgeted for 1 slice and will skip the cream! Yum


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Christopher I'm so sorry to hear about your Godfather. Well done for finding a way to deal with your grief other than food. Take care.


----------



## D73

buzz5985 said:


> Thank you for coaching this week.
> 
> I try to have a huge salad and/or gazpacho in the fridge.  We like our veggies.
> 
> Janis



Pleasure to give the coaching a go.

Having the veggies prepped and ready is a helpful way to get them into a daily diet. 



belledreamer said:


> Even though I have greatly increased my fruit and veggie intake, I really don't care much for them.  I've really been craving mushrooms and asparagus lately though.



Do you prefer the green asparagus or the white asparagus? This is one that I have to avoid as for me it always turns into asparaGAS 



jillbur said:


> I have been eating a ton of veggies lately. They fill me up and I eat less carbs. I have to say, though, that our mild winter helped quite a bit. I have a hard time eating cold veggies (like salads) when it's 10 degrees and snowing. I am a huge fan of veegies. I also love all fruits. I try not to eat too many in a day, but usually have a banana for breakfast and apple or grapes for lunch.
> I am so looking forward to summer and fresh produce from the farmer's markets!
> 
> There is a farmers market just around the corner from me that is open every Saturday. Do I get there to buy my veg....not frequent enough even though it is close and on a non work day......hmmmm need to fix that I do believe. And with spring arriving , the offerings will be more varied and more vibrant as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40 pounds is really impressive! You must look totally different. Do you notice it?
> THanks!!  My partner commented last night when we were talking on Skype. So that felt really good. And my work clothes are really starting to hang off me and I get comments at school. not  being down to Swiss sizes yet means I have to sinch the belt and go with the baggy clothes until I can shop in the USA during Spring Break.
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Yikes I've been crazy busy! Thanks to all who stepped in to coach last week and thanks to Christopher for coaching this week. I hope I can keep up when we merge!
> 
> We finished up state testing today. I helped the other sped teacher give an alternate assessment for a low functioning 11th grader today. It requires us video taping the test. The student cracked me up. He just kept looking at the camera and smiling. All the time. He even didn't hear some questions because he was smiling at the camera. I needed a good laugh like that to end my week.
> 
> DS8 is with his friend at a sleep over at his friend's church. It was pretty well organized and I'm excited that he was so excited to go. DH is working, so DS5and I are having a late night movie night. I can't believe he is still awake! He picked a Pound Puppies movie and Happy Feet 2. We'll save Happy Feet 2 for tomorrow.
> 
> I had planned to go to yoga tomorrow moring at 9, but DH just texted me that a few of the people he works with are going to Quaker Steak and Lube (wings place) for their St Patty's day green eggs and ham breakfast (with some green beer too). So, I doubt he'll be home by 9. Luckily, I made plans with Dsis to walk tomorrow while DS8 is at a birthday party.
> 
> 
> We also have another birthday party Sunday! It's for the child of a friend who helps watch my kids after school two days a week, so both boys are invited. And, it's a karate party, so it'll be cool to see my kids learn karate. They wanted to take lessons and the person doing the party is who we were going to go to for lessons. Now they'll know if they like it or not.
> 
> Other than that, that's what's going on with me. DS5 is doing much better~thanks for all the well wishes. I am hoping to tackle laundry and dusting tomorrow. I cleaned the pantry and it is so beautiful. I was sad to throw out a few expired things (I hate wasting money) and hoping my new organization will keep that from happening. Now if I could find someone to clean my windows and the bathroom
> 
> Enjoy your weekend and eat healthy!
> 
> Jill



Quaker Steak and Lube has been a definite stop on my visits to my sister's at Christmas and summer. We go to the one on Robinson Township just west of Pittsburgh. Wings have been my food downfall when I return to the USA. Will have to be careful on my next visit. 

I have gotten much better about not throwing things away since I started this journey. I buy what I need for a few days at a time and don't just have stuff in the fridge that gets forgotten and "dies".



Heather.Mohler said:


> QOTD: I love my veggies!  My favorite snack is cherry tomatoes and hummus.  I pretty much always have veggies with lunch and supper.  Can be pretty filling, too.



Do you make your own hummus or do you purchase it pre made? It is not hard to make and then you can control the ingredients better.



luvpoohandcompany said:


> QOTD
> I find myself eating certain "standby" foods that I know the points of all the time so that its easy to stay OP. I do try to add in extra fruit/veg to them in order to alter the taste a wee bit to stop me being bored. I like the BL recipe thread on here for new ideasDefinitely helps to change things up a bit My big obsession is crisps-Tayto cheese n onion ones to be exact I simply havent eaten them because 1 bag leads to chocolate (to kill the stinky breath provided kindly by the crisps) which leads to all sorts of unhealthy things Best to step away from the aisle selling crisps-if I dont buy them I cant eat them
> 
> I have avoided the crisps area as well.  I used to order Walkers Smoky Bacon and Cheese and Onion from the online shop.  BUt I have managed to avoid those as well........Even the little bags are dangerous... because one leads to another....
> 
> Bonus. We do celebrate St Paddys day, surprised right lol
> We will be wearing our green and sporting our shamrock as we head out today. Its beautiful here today. The sun is shining and the frost is melting so it should heat up a little for later. Theres a parade in the city centre today and fireworks and music tonight but my youngest was sent home from school on thursday feeling unwell so I dont think we will make it this year  We will go visit my mum instead because Granny is baking treats for the kids today and apple tart for us which is 8pts ww per slice!! I have budgeted for 1 slice and will skip the cream! Yum



  Enjoy your day!!! And great way to plan ahead to be able to celebrate with family and still stay OP



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Christopher I'm so sorry to hear about your Godfather. Well done for finding a way to deal with your grief other than food. Take care.



Thanks. It has been years since I have seen him. But the initial shock of the news sent me into "survival" mode....and I was glad to overcome it as well.
°°°°°°°°°°

Ok I am caught up from yesterday, I think......and got a head start on today with my Irish friend. Look forward to hearing from more of you later. Will answer my QOTD after while when I check back in.

Christopher


----------



## ::Snow_White::

D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> QOTD Saturday March 17  Chef Louis from The Little Mermaid
> 
> Chef Louis has an obsession with fish which perhaps is better to obsessed with than chocolate or potato chips/crisps. Have you found that as you diet you have become obsessed with a that you yourself eating all the time because you know how the calorie counts or WW points without thinking about it too much? Do you find yourself preparing your food in the same manner without much variety? Has this led to boredom and ultimately sending you  seeking something "bad" to fill a need for a different taste? How do you avoid an obsession and having your food become monotonous?
> 
> BONUS:  In the honor of St Patrick's Day, what do you do to celebrate? Is it a big part of your community or just another day on the calendar?



I make this scrambled tofu and hash browns fairly often because I have the entire meal saved into myfitnesspal so I just have to click it! It's pretty easy to make and it tastes soooo good. I don't really get bored because it has peppers and is quite spicy. I use vegan cheese which is delicious, so I really just enjoy every bit of it.

I guess I've been having a hard time finding different ways to cook my frozen vegetables which have really low calories. I cook them on the stove without butter and I guess I just need to find some kind of sauce to put on them to give them a little more flavor. Luckily I usually have the veggies as a side and something very delicious with it so I don't get too put off by the same old veggies when I have a complete meal.

Bonus: We don't do anything over here for St. Patrick's Day.



jillbur said:


> Whoa~I ran out of time yesterday and finally getting caught up!
> I have been eating a ton of veggies lately. They fill me up and I eat less carbs. I have to say, though, that our mild winter helped quite a bit. I have a hard time eating cold veggies (like salads) when it's 10 degrees and snowing. I am a huge fan of veegies. I also love all fruits. I try not to eat too many in a day, but usually have a banana for breakfast and apple or grapes for lunch.
> I am so looking forward to summer and fresh produce from the farmer's markets!
> 
> Yay for the 140s!! Great job! Enjoy your spring break!
> 
> I feel the same way. I wouldn't be where I am if it wasn't for all the support and encouragement here. What a great group of "friends" that are also strangers!
> 
> I bet you'll notice a big difference. Have fun on break!
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Yikes I've been crazy busy! Thanks to all who stepped in to coach last week and thanks to Christopher for coaching this week. I hope I can keep up when we merge!
> 
> We finished up state testing today. I helped the other sped teacher give an alternate assessment for a low functioning 11th grader today. It requires us video taping the test. The student cracked me up. He just kept looking at the camera and smiling. All the time. He even didn't hear some questions because he was smiling at the camera. I needed a good laugh like that to end my week.
> 
> DS8 is with his friend at a sleep over at his friend's church. It was pretty well organized and I'm excited that he was so excited to go. DH is working, so DS5and I are having a late night movie night. I can't believe he is still awake! He picked a Pound Puppies movie and Happy Feet 2. We'll save Happy Feet 2 for tomorrow.
> 
> I had planned to go to yoga tomorrow moring at 9, but DH just texted me that a few of the people he works with are going to Quaker Steak and Lube (wings place) for their St Patty's day green eggs and ham breakfast (with some green beer too). So, I doubt he'll be home by 9. Luckily, I made plans with Dsis to walk tomorrow while DS8 is at a birthday party.
> 
> We also have another birthday party Sunday! It's for the child of a friend who helps watch my kids after school two days a week, so both boys are invited. And, it's a karate party, so it'll be cool to see my kids learn karate. They wanted to take lessons and the person doing the party is who we were going to go to for lessons. Now they'll know if they like it or not.
> 
> Other than that, that's what's going on with me. DS5 is doing much better~thanks for all the well wishes. I am hoping to tackle laundry and dusting tomorrow. I cleaned the pantry and it is so beautiful. I was sad to throw out a few expired things (I hate wasting money) and hoping my new organization will keep that from happening. Now if I could find someone to clean my windows and the bathroom
> 
> Enjoy your weekend and eat healthy!
> 
> Jill



We used to have a farmer's market on the weekend in our town, but it's become so small that it's basically nonexistant anymore! Pretty sad, especially living in the midwest you'd figure there would be a lot of people, but I guess they just don't want to spend the time going out. 

Thanks!

Wow, you do sound busy! Karate party? Cool! 



D73 said:


> That's the nice thing about this wagon, the tail gate is always open and there are those that are riding in it to help pull you back on board. Just hold on. We got you!
> 
> 
> Oh pictures of the before is such a good idea.  I am never brave enough to take them as I have avoided the camera religiously for so long. I really should do this too though.
> 
> Christopher



I guess another positive is when you take them you are faced with reality and it's like you "have to" work hard and change because these are called BEFORE pictures. No use in before pictures if there aren't going to be any AFTER!  I think sometimes we forget how far we've come because the changes are so small but add up over a period of time.



D73 said:


> Good morning Team Donald!!
> 
> HAPPY SAINT PATRICK'S DAY!!!
> °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
> 
> Well, Friday afternoon the first challenge to my will power reared its ugly head in the form of a phone call from my sister. She had *that* tone in her voice so I knew that bad news was coming. It turns out that my godfather died very suddenly on Wednesday morning of a heart attack while walking his dog.
> 
> So of course first instinct is reach for the food. What can I eat to feel better? Because this is how I have reacted to bad/sad news all my life!
> 
> Well I am happy to say that the TEAM DONALD me kicked in and sent me on a walk to clear my head. Rather than gorge on chocolate or something else, I found ways to deal with the news while still staying on track for my healthy goals. I also used his death as a reminder of what can happen to me if I do not lose the weight. He was over weight for most of his life and sadly had only reached 65 years of age. I want to see at least 85 so on the wagon I stay!! I say a prayer and for him and his family and keep on keeping on.
> 
> Plans for today include doing the. Living in a Swiss apartment has some strange rules when it comes to laundry. I am assigned a block of time to use the laundry room and that is the only time I am "allowed" to wash. So I was assigned Wednesday evenings and Saturday mornings. This is much better than my last apartment which was 1 block of time every 2 weeks. OUCH.
> 
> After noon when my laundry time is complete, I will go to the gym for a workout and steam....ahhhhhh! That's my me time!
> 
> I need to fix my breakfast and then I will be back to reply to the posts that came in after I went to bed last night!
> 
> Christopher



 I'm so sorry about your Godfather. Good for you, for staying on track! I find that exercise helps deal with life's ups and downs.

That's strange, but I guess helpful for everyone else in the apartment.
Once every 2 weeks!?  Well, I guess I am a girl so I do love to wear tons of clothes so I think my laundry would be into one massive pile within 2 weeks and I wouldn't have anything to wear! 

-----
Sometimes I think as a vegetarian who is trying to get in shape I'm required to like hummus but the one kind I tried from Walmart was so disgusting. Maybe that brand is just not good...

Jillian kicked my butt yesterday. I went out and played some tennis with my brother (horribly, I am so terrible at sports) then did 30DS. Dang!

Our university is hosting a 5k this month. Debating on whether to sign up. I want to, but I can't convince anyone to go with me and considering it would be the real first "race" I don't want to go alone. -Sigh- I suppose I'll probably just end up going solo. I mean, who wants to pass up a 5k when they can do it? One of my new year's resolutions was to run a 5k this year and I'm already signed up for a half marathon!


----------



## pjlla

luvpoohandcompany said:


> Pamela I'd love the muffin recipe. Sounds like it might be a perfect fit for the occassional treat Thanks



No problem.  But I'll post later from the desk top. Typing is still tricky here on my IPad.



cclovesdis said:


> I'm a little behind this morning, but I have a few things I needed to post. (Excuse me for being a litlte selfish.)
> 
> If you haven't already, please read page 129 of the Team Mickey thread. There is a very important announcement from one of our Princess 2011 runners on it.
> 
> My doctor's secretary called this morning. She actually woke me up, but that was after a great night's sleep, so no harm done. He is fine with the med changes that I discovered as helpful and I couldn't be happier about it. My mom called this morning and when she asked, as usual, if anyone had called, I told her and she was very happy. My other doctor (I have 2 doctors and 1 APRN prescribing meds) called on Wednesday and said I could taper one of my meds. I had called to ask if I should refill it at the suggestion of my APRN and he was gungho about me going of it, just slowly. My nutritionist teaches my stress reduction class and she was very excited. I should probably e-mail her today's news now that I think about it.
> 
> Today is a Friday during Lent, which is always an OP day. I need to go eat breakfast and then I'm probably going to Target. I never made it there yesterday.
> 
> Have a great day Donalds!



Thanks for the heads up about Lisa's news.  And I'm so glad you are getting better!



D73 said:


> I have increased my vegetables for sure. But completely eliminated fruit. This is the guidelines of the program I am following. Though fruits will be introduced back into the prgram as part ofthe consolidation phase of the program.
> 
> I tend to eat a lot more raw vegetables than I used to eat. Gone are the sautéed in butter or smothered in sauce day of eating my veg.
> 
> My hope with the questions this week is to help us stop and really think about what we are doing to our body as we make these changes. The improved energy is a definite plus in my book too. Well done!
> 
> I think that this is a great reminder that all our victories are not necessarily related to the numbers on the scale. Being able to recognize that the healthier choices are leading to feeling better or disappearing symptoms that have been plaguing us as we unwittingly were poisoning our bodies is a great achievement. And it definitely helps me open my eyes and realize that where I was is not where I want to be again.
> 
> CONGRATS on the scale victory today!  That is something to be very proud of.
> 
> Enjoy your time off. If you have not put together a plan for the week, I encourage you to do so. Sometimes having the extra time in your day can lead to wandering to the fridge......ok, maybe that is a self observation but worth being aware of it.
> 
> I had a week vacation not long ago (Ski week....it's a Swiss thing) and I did not travel or do anything extra as I am saving for Spring Break which is coming in 2 weeks time. I enjoyed being able to shop when I wanted.  Go to the gym when I wanted, eat my meals when I wanted and not be stuck on the school schedule.  But having a plan made it so much easier.
> 
> BTW....thanks again for the countdown that you made and sent to me.  Today is "15 friends on the other side".  It hangs over my desk at school and the students are constantly looking at it and asking questions.  I will definitely use it for all my Disney countdowns!!!:
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.  I am a bit nervous and hope that I can live up to the great leadership we have had so far. But I too have a really good feeling about this week.  So let's all make it happen!!!
> 
> And I chime in on this as well......THANK YOU ALL....I would have given up (again) long before now if not for the support, encouragement and celebrations that are found here. I count myself lucky to have found my way to the boards.
> 
> Well team, it is my chance to thank Pam for stepping in the last couple of days as the coach. You were awesome. Always an inspiration. I hope I can live up to your example.
> 
> I reached 40 pounds lost since I started on 10 January.  I have all of you to thank. I am so glad that I found the DIS boards and then followed my questioning mind when I saw someone's signature with a Team Micky symbol. This is the best place to keep me going.
> 
> I will check back later to see if others have come by to chat.
> 
> Here's to a great week!!
> 
> Christopher



WOW on the 40 pounds! And well said about the non-scale victories!  



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I would go back to the 50's....poodle skirts and sock hops!  I would also figure out how to buy some Disney stock while I am back there!!
> 
> Glad I could be of help!!  I'm just beginning my "Dream Board"  for my 40 things by age 40 and I love to look at it...so inspiring!!!
> 
> I've never done HH and it looks like I just can't resist this week!!! I'm just about to clip coupons!!
> 
> I love greens such as spinach but I still have a tough time with lettuce.  I like to eat it, but I HATE to make a salad.  If somebody came here everyday and made me a salad I would eat it...happily!  I do need more greens in my diet though...
> 
> WOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!  Thank you for inspiring me to stay on my journey!!!
> 
> Look at you and the 40 pounds!!!  You are on your way to those coasters!!!  THANK YOU!!  for being our coach this week
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Howdy Friday afternoon!
> 
> I finally finished my calls for today and have yet to get out of my pajamas!  So much to do now before dinner with the girls tonight!  Foodtown has Chobani on sale for $1 so I better get my butt over there before they run out!  I also need to hit the gym.  I have been a bad gym goer this week....lack of energy and just an ick feeling since yesterday.  Ive skipped out on my WW weighin too
> 
> Ok, back on the wagon (again) and motivation for the rest of the day!!!
> 
> Happy OP Day Donalds!
> ~Karen



Keeping your spot in the wagon warm! Glad you found your way back.

I used to feel that way about salads too. They were always better when made by someone else. But I stopped being cheap and started buying better salad ingredients....and preprepped if available...and it makes salad making much easier. I can make myself a huge salad in very little time.  I try to prep a bunch of veggies at once..usually enough for 2-3 days. And I buy easier to use stuff....like organic spring mix rather than head lettuce that needs to be cut or torn and washed. And a container of grape tomatoes that only need a wash, rather than large tomatoes that need to be chopped.  Dice up a few peppers, a few stalks of celery and a cucumber all at once....then throw it all in a resealable bowl in the fridge...and you can just toss a scoop on your greens when it is salad time!

I try to veer off of the standard green salad sometimes too....to make it more interesting. Yesterday's lunch was greens with diced apple and goat cheese and a cranberry pomegranate vinaigrette.  Tonight is taco salad!

Anyhow....HTH!



::Snow_White:: said:


> Funny thing, I was watching a couple Ellen Degeneres videos a few weeks ago. One was hugh laurie and they were playing a slang game. One of the questions he asked Ellen was what "Chuffed to bits" meant. She guessed it meant angry. I had no idea it meant happy, so I guess I actually learned something watching Ellen!
> 
> Glad you are off one of your meds and getting better!
> 
> Thank you!!
> I am pretty strict with myself when it comes to calorie counting and snacking. I have been entering my calories on myfitnesspal everyday since January 16th!
> 
> With that said I definitely plan all of meals while I'm eating the current one or at least keep it in the calorie range if I haven't planned anything. Hopefully with Spring Break means more runs outside or bike riding!
> 
> Skiing sounds like tons of fun!
> 
> That's awesome!! I'm glad you and your students are enjoying it! It makes me happy my hard Disney work is being appreciated by more than just me.  We are on "68 wishes on a star" right now!
> 
> Thanks! Hope you start feeling better!
> 
> Apparently I didn't quote the post that said something about Newsies. Yes! I saw that they are putting it on Broadway now. I would love to go see it!
> 
> ---
> Well, I am officially on Spring Break.
> A friend and I wanted to try this pizza place that is right beside the university so that is where we went for lunch. I was pretty dissapointed. The pizza was okay, but it was expensive. And I think pizza is one of those trigger foods for me that I just want to eat slice after slice. I had 2 small cheese breadsticks and a thin slice of pizza. I had half a salad with spinach, lettuce, carrots, tomatoes, and some olive oil vinegrette too. It was good.
> 
> I took some "before abs" pictures on Wednesday after my first 30DS workout. I plan on taking another set after or just before my half-marathon in May and comparing them to see how much I've progressed. Wished I would've taken some pictures in January.



Enjoy your spring break!



jillbur said:


> Whoa~I ran out of time yesterday and finally getting caught up!
> 
> I'd go back to see relatives before they came to the country. I'd love to see where they lived (especially since countries and borders changed so much in Europe back then) and what their lives were like. I would love to simplify my life a little and I'd like to see what it was like to live with less.
> 
> Good luck on your run and have fun!! Are you wearing all green?
> 
> Thanks! It was really motivating to have ordered online and seeing a brown box sitting there. I wanted to see what was inside so bad! You should definitely try it.
> 
> I have been eating a ton of veggies lately. They fill me up and I eat less carbs. I have to say, though, that our mild winter helped quite a bit. I have a hard time eating cold veggies (like salads) when it's 10 degrees and snowing. I am a huge fan of veegies. I also love all fruits. I try not to eat too many in a day, but usually have a banana for breakfast and apple or grapes for lunch.
> I am so looking forward to summer and fresh produce from the farmer's markets!
> 
> Yay for the 140s!! Great job! Enjoy your spring break!
> 
> I feel the same way. I wouldn't be where I am if it wasn't for all the support and encouragement here. What a great group of "friends" that are also strangers!
> 
> I already went shopping for the week also (for the coupon challenge). And, most of the things I buy do not have coupons (fresh foods vs packaged). I'll be on the lookout, though. I don't know if we can top CC!
> 
> Great job on that workout. I love it when I get extra unplanned workout time.
> 
> I would love that recipe if you don't mind sharing. Thanks!
> 
> 40 pounds is really impressive! You must look totally different. Do you notice it?
> 
> Thanks! And it's even better when it's on sale
> 
> I bet you'll notice a big difference. Have fun on break!
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Yikes I've been crazy busy! Thanks to all who stepped in to coach last week and thanks to Christopher for coaching this week. I hope I can keep up when we merge!
> 
> We finished up state testing today. I helped the other sped teacher give an alternate assessment for a low functioning 11th grader today. It requires us video taping the test. The student cracked me up. He just kept looking at the camera and smiling. All the time. He even didn't hear some questions because he was smiling at the camera. I needed a good laugh like that to end my week.
> 
> DS8 is with his friend at a sleep over at his friend's church. It was pretty well organized and I'm excited that he was so excited to go. DH is working, so DS5and I are having a late night movie night. I can't believe he is still awake! He picked a Pound Puppies movie and Happy Feet 2. We'll save Happy Feet 2 for tomorrow.
> 
> I had planned to go to yoga tomorrow moring at 9, but DH just texted me that a few of the people he works with are going to Quaker Steak and Lube (wings place) for their St Patty's day green eggs and ham breakfast (with some green beer too). So, I doubt he'll be home by 9. Luckily, I made plans with Dsis to walk tomorrow while DS8 is at a birthday party.
> 
> We also have another birthday party Sunday! It's for the child of a friend who helps watch my kids after school two days a week, so both boys are invited. And, it's a karate party, so it'll be cool to see my kids learn karate. They wanted to take lessons and the person doing the party is who we were going to go to for lessons. Now they'll know if they like it or not.
> 
> Other than that, that's what's going on with me. DS5 is doing much better~thanks for all the well wishes. I am hoping to tackle laundry and dusting tomorrow. I cleaned the pantry and it is so beautiful. I was sad to throw out a few expired things (I hate wasting money) and hoping my new organization will keep that from happening. Now if I could find someone to clean my windows and the bathroom
> 
> Enjoy your weekend and eat healthy!
> 
> Jill


. 

Glad you had a chuckle at the end of your week!

Enjoy your busy weekend!



D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> QOTD Saturday March 17  Chef Louis from The Little Mermaid
> 
> *Les... pois... sons, les poissons / How I love les poissons / Love to *chop* and to serve little fish / First I cut off their heads, then I pull out their bones / Ah, mais oui ça c'est toujours delish / Les poissons, les poissons, Hee-hee-hee, ho-ho-ho! / With the cleaver I *hack* them in two / I pull out what's inside, and I serve it up fried / 'Cause I love little fishes, don't you? / Here's something for tempting the palate / Prepared in the classic technique / First you *pound* the fish flat with the mallet / Then you slash through the skin, give the belly a slice / Then you rub some salt in, 'cause that makes it taste nice! *
> 
> Chef Louis has an obsession with fish which perhaps is better to obsessed with than chocolate or potato chips/crisps. Have you found that as you diet you have become obsessed with a that you yourself eating all the time because you know how the calorie counts or WW points without thinking about it too much? Do you find yourself preparing your food in the same manner without much variety? Has this led to boredom and ultimately sending you  seeking something "bad" to fill a need for a different taste? How do you avoid an obsession and having your food become monotonous?
> 
> BONUS:  In the honor of St Patrick's Day, what do you do to celebrate? Is it a big part of your community or just another day on the calendar?



Sometimes I don't try a new recipe because I don't want to deal with figuring out the points.

I try to avoid boredom by mixing things up when time allows (llike today). I tried a new pancake recipe. It was a nice change from the usual egg whies or hot cereal. 

I avoid my obsessions by not allowing them in the house! Sweet potatoe chips come to mind first. Out of sight, out of mind.



D73 said:


> Good morning Team Donald!!
> 
> HAPPY SAINT PATRICK'S DAY!!!
> 
> Hopefully everyone has remembered to weigh in and has already sent your weight via PM to *dvccruiser76*. Loss, gain or maintain it is important and helpful to remain accountable so that you can keep yourself (and others) motivated.  Remember No Excuses.
> 
> How did you do with Healthy Habits yesterday? Do you have a plan to incorporate them today? Here's a reminder of the 4 habits to try for each day.
> 
> *Exercise each day. The length of time is your decision.*
> 
> *Drink 64 oz. or more of water each day.* .
> 
> *Each day, journal/record what you ate and its portion size as well as one nutriona aspect of it.*
> 
> *Each day, do something for you. It can be fun, relaxing, short, long, etc., but it has to be something you chose to do.*
> 
> Let's make this the best week we can!!!
> °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
> 
> Well, Friday afternoon the first challenge to my will power reared its ugly head in the form of a phone call from my sister. She had *that* tone in her voice so I knew that bad news was coming. It turns out that my godfather died very suddenly on Wednesday morning of a heart attack while walking his dog.
> 
> So of course first instinct is reach for the food. What can I eat to feel better? Because this is how I have reacted to bad/sad news all my life!
> 
> Well I am happy to say that the TEAM DONALD me kicked in and sent me on a walk to clear my head. Rather than gorge on chocolate or something else, I found ways to deal with the news while still staying on track for my healthy goals. I also used his death as a reminder of what can happen to me if I do not lose the weight. He was over weight for most of his life and sadly had only reached 65 years of age. I want to see at least 85 so on the wagon I stay!! I say a prayer and for him and his family and keep on keeping on.
> 
> Plans for today include doing the. Living in a Swiss apartment has some strange rules when it comes to laundry. I am assigned a block of time to use the laundry room and that is the only time I am "allowed" to wash. So I was assigned Wednesday evenings and Saturday mornings. This is much better than my last apartment which was 1 block of time every 2 weeks. OUCH.
> 
> After noon when my laundry time is complete, I will go to the gym for a workout and steam....ahhhhhh! That's my me time!
> 
> I need to fix my breakfast and then I will be back to reply to the posts that came in after I went to bed last night!
> 
> Christopher



Sorry for your sad news. But good for you for dealing with it in a positive way! That is a huge step! You recognized the emotion and the trigger response.....it is hard to change habits that you don't see. 

Enjoy your weekend!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> I had never tasted houmous until I joined this challenge Pamela mentioned it in 1 of her posts and I tried it and loved it
> 
> QOTD
> I find myself eating certain "standby" foods that I know the points of all the time so that its easy to stay OP. I do try to add in extra fruit/veg to them in order to alter the taste a wee bit to stop me being bored. I like the BL recipe thread on here for new ideasDefinitely helps to change things up a bit My big obsession is crisps-Tayto cheese n onion ones to be exact I simply havent eaten them because 1 bag leads to chocolate (to kill the stinky breath provided kindly by the crisps) which leads to all sorts of unhealthy things Best to step away from the aisle selling crisps-if I dont buy them I cant eat them
> 
> Bonus. We do celebrate St Paddys day, surprised right lol
> We will be wearing our green and sporting our shamrock as we head out today. Its beautiful here today. The sun is shining and the frost is melting so it should heat up a little for later. Theres a parade in the city centre today and fireworks and music tonight but my youngest was sent home from school on thursday feeling unwell so I dont think we will make it this year  We will go visit my mum instead because Granny is baking treats for the kids today and apple tart for us which is 8pts ww per slice!! I have budgeted for 1 slice and will skip the cream! Yum



Happy St. Patrick's Day to our resident Irish!  Enjoy the tart!


*************

Morning friends! Wearing your green?

I'm up and moving but the family is starting slow today. DS is up and playing something on the desktop. I made a batch of baked oatmeal for the kids and 2 flaxseed pancakes for myself...nice treat! DH will probably have eggs.....again.

Swim meet is tomorrow only, so I see some scrapping in my future today ( after exercise, of course  ).

TTYL.............P


----------



## donac

Good Saturday morning everyone 

Happy St Patrick's Day

I slept till 7 today which is a big surprise for me.  It is very foggy here.  It was supposed to clear when the sun came up but here it is almost 9 and it has not cleared up yet. 

The local school's show went well last night even with the lead not feeling well.  She did a great job and was a true professional. 

I have to be back there this afternoon to see about next week's 50 anniversary special.  Last night I saw a few friends that I hadn't seen in a while. 




D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> QOTD Saturday March 17  Chef Louis from The Little Mermaid
> 
> *Les... pois... sons, les poissons / How I love les poissons / Love to *chop* and to serve little fish / First I cut off their heads, then I pull out their bones / Ah, mais oui ça c'est toujours delish / Les poissons, les poissons, Hee-hee-hee, ho-ho-ho! / With the cleaver I *hack* them in two / I pull out what's inside, and I serve it up fried / 'Cause I love little fishes, don't you? / Here's something for tempting the palate / Prepared in the classic technique / First you *pound* the fish flat with the mallet / Then you slash through the skin, give the belly a slice / Then you rub some salt in, 'cause that makes it taste nice! *
> 
> Chef Louis has an obsession with fish which perhaps is better to obsessed with than chocolate or potato chips/crisps. Have you found that as you diet you have become obsessed with a that you yourself eating all the time because you know how the calorie counts or WW points without thinking about it too much? Do you find yourself preparing your food in the same manner without much variety? Has this led to boredom and ultimately sending you  seeking something "bad" to fill a need for a different taste? How do you avoid an obsession and having your food become monotonous?
> 
> BONUS:  In the honor of St Patrick's Day, what do you do to celebrate? Is it a big part of your community or just another day on the calendar?



I have been trying to cut down on gluten.  Dh has had some stomach issues and one may be a sensativity  to gluten.  We don't know exactly what sets him off.  We are still trying to figure that out but because of that I am trying to cook healthier meals.  We are also eating at home a little more so we can control what he eats.

Christopher  Sorry to hear about your godfather.  Good work on not eating. 

Off to get some things done. 

THis is our last week with just us.  Next week we join forces with Team Mickey.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## donac

Someone was talking about "Newsies" the other day.  

It opened last fall as a musical at a theater here in jersey and last week it opened on Broadway.  

Ds2 saw it in the fall with a friend and loved it.  Tomorrow he is taking his gf to see the Broadway version.  It should be interesting to see if they changed it anyway.


----------



## lisah0711

to all my *TEAM DONALD* friends for the congratulations on finally reaching ONE-derland after 20 years!  

I did the work but I would not have been successful after all this time without the help and support of my WISH teammates so I thank you from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## pjlla

::Snow_White:: said:


> I make this scrambled tofu and hash browns fairly often because I have the entire meal saved into myfitnesspal so I just have to click it! It's pretty easy to make and it tastes soooo good. I don't really get bored because it has peppers and is quite spicy. I use vegan cheese which is delicious, so I really just enjoy every bit of it.
> 
> I guess I've been having a hard time finding different ways to cook my frozen vegetables which have really low calories. I cook them on the stove without butter and I guess I just need to find some kind of sauce to put on them to give them a little more flavor. Luckily I usually have the veggies as a side and something very delicious with it so I don't get too put off by the same old veggies when I have a complete meal.
> 
> Bonus: We don't do anything over here for St. Patrick's Day.
> 
> We used to have a farmer's market on the weekend in our town, but it's become so small that it's basically nonexistant anymore! Pretty sad, especially living in the midwest you'd figure there would be a lot of people, but I guess they just don't want to spend the time .
> 
> I guess another positive is when you take them you are faced with reality and it's like you "have to" work hard and change because these are called BEFORE pictures. No use in before pictures if there aren't going to be any AFTER!  I think sometimes we forget how far we've come because the changes are so small but add up over a period of time.
> 
> I'm so sorry about your Godfather. Good for you, for staying on track! I find that exercise helps deal with life's ups and downs.
> 
> That's strange, but I guess helpful for everyone else in the apartment.
> Once every 2 weeks!?  Well, I guess I am a girl so I do love to wear tons of clothes so I think my laundry would be into one massive pile within 2 weeks and I wouldn't have anything to wear!
> 
> -----
> Sometimes I think as a vegetarian who is trying to get in shape I'm required to like hummus but the one kind I tried from Walmart was so disgusting. Maybe that brand is just not good...
> 
> Jillian kicked my butt yesterday. I went out and played some tennis with my brother (horribly, I am so terrible at sports) then did 30DS. Dang!
> 
> Our university is hosting a 5k this month. Debating on whether to sign up. I want to, but I can't convince anyone to go with me and considering it would be the real first "race" I don't want to go alone. -Sigh- I suppose I'll probably just end up going solo. I mean, who wants to pass up a 5k when they can do it? One of my new year's resolutions was to run a 5k this year and I'm already signed up for a half marathon!



Try roasting your veggies in the oven. It brings out a lot of natural sweetness and eliminates the need for "sauce".  Guess I'm  unusual in wanting my veggies pretty plain. I was trying to buy a bag of veggies to have in the freezer for emergencies and every one I picked up was "in sauce"....which I thought sounded yucky.  Try fresh instead of frozen! Better taste and texture.

I say go for it with the 5k!



lisah0711 said:


> to all my *TEAM DONALD* friends for the congratulations on finally reaching ONE-derland after 20 years!
> 
> I did the work but I would not have been successful after all this time without the help and support of my WISH teammates so I thank you from the bottom of my heart!



 You're welcome!!! Glad to be able to celebrate with you!

**************

I hear the TM calling but I'm ignoring it. Feeling lazy this a.m.  BBL to chat.........P


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

jillbur said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Yikes I've been crazy busy! Thanks to all who stepped in to coach last week and thanks to Christopher for coaching this week. I hope I can keep up when we merge!
> 
> We finished up state testing today. I helped the other sped teacher give an alternate assessment for a low functioning 11th grader today. It requires us video taping the test. The student cracked me up. He just kept looking at the camera and smiling. All the time. He even didn't hear some questions because he was smiling at the camera. I needed a good laugh like that to end my week.
> 
> DS8 is with his friend at a sleep over at his friend's church. It was pretty well organized and I'm excited that he was so excited to go. DH is working, so DS5and I are having a late night movie night. I can't believe he is still awake! He picked a Pound Puppies movie and Happy Feet 2. We'll save Happy Feet 2 for tomorrow.
> 
> I had planned to go to yoga tomorrow moring at 9, but DH just texted me that a few of the people he works with are going to Quaker Steak and Lube (wings place) for their St Patty's day green eggs and ham breakfast (with some green beer too). So, I doubt he'll be home by 9. Luckily, I made plans with Dsis to walk tomorrow while DS8 is at a birthday party.
> 
> We also have another birthday party Sunday! It's for the child of a friend who helps watch my kids after school two days a week, so both boys are invited. And, it's a karate party, so it'll be cool to see my kids learn karate. They wanted to take lessons and the person doing the party is who we were going to go to for lessons. Now they'll know if they like it or not.
> 
> Other than that, that's what's going on with me. DS5 is doing much better~thanks for all the well wishes. I am hoping to tackle laundry and dusting tomorrow. I cleaned the pantry and it is so beautiful. I was sad to throw out a few expired things (I hate wasting money) and hoping my new organization will keep that from happening. Now if I could find someone to clean my windows and the bathroom
> 
> Enjoy your weekend and eat healthy!
> 
> Jill


Sounds like a packed weekend for you!  Karate party sounds pretty interesting!  I'm cleaning the kitchen cabinets today too...yes, I hate throwing things out...such a waste...I need to do a better job at looking in the fridge before starting a meal from scratch.

f I lived closer I would at least do the bathroom for you!!



D73 said:


> Chef Louis has an obsession with fish which perhaps is better to obsessed with than chocolate or potato chips/crisps. Have you found that as you diet you have become obsessed with a that you yourself eating all the time because you know how the calorie counts or WW points without thinking about it too much? Do you find yourself preparing your food in the same manner without much variety? Has this led to boredom and ultimately sending you  seeking something "bad" to fill a need for a different taste? How do you avoid an obsession and having your food become monotonous?
> 
> BONUS:  In the honor of St Patrick's Day, what do you do to celebrate? Is it a big part of your community or just another day on the calendar?



Hmmmm....I would love to be obsessed with healthy foods...sadly I am not....ice cream is still my downfall.  My go-to meal seems to be grilled chicken and steamed spinach.  I also seem to go to liquid egg whites with veggies in a cup in the microwave...great breakfast choice.  I have had a sugar craving lately so I had a run in with some jelly beans last night ...again.  I didn't have that many and it really filled the sugar hole for me.

Coming from an Irish family, St. Patrick's Day has a special place in my heart. I will be making some Guiness car bomb cupcakes for tomorrow's dinner along with my corned beef and cabbage. I'm heading to a ST. Pat's dinner dance tonight for a church fundraiser. 

My family is from County Mayo and County Claire.  My great-great grandmother grew up in Kilrush and was born in a little town called Core.  I still have cousins there and last time I was over we were able to see the house where my great-great grandmother was born.  Pretty cool stuff!!  I have been in Ireland for St. Pat's Day twice and I really think we celebrate the day in the US in a grander fashion than in IRELAND!  We actually had dinner in a wonderful restaurant called Fire (in Dublin, off of St. Stephen's Square)  Can't wait for my next trip over!!



D73 said:


> Good morning Team Donald!!
> 
> HAPPY SAINT PATRICK'S DAY!!!
> 
> Hopefully everyone has remembered to weigh in and has already sent your weight via PM to *dvccruiser76*. Loss, gain or maintain it is important and helpful to remain accountable so that you can keep yourself (and others) motivated.  Remember No Excuses.
> 
> How did you do with Healthy Habits yesterday? Do you have a plan to incorporate them today? Here's a reminder of the 4 habits to try for each day.
> 
> *Exercise each day. The length of time is your decision.*
> 
> *Drink 64 oz. or more of water each day.* .
> 
> *Each day, journal/record what you ate and its portion size as well as one nutriona aspect of it.*
> 
> *Each day, do something for you. It can be fun, relaxing, short, long, etc., but it has to be something you chose to do.*
> 
> Let's make this the best week we can!!!
> °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
> 
> Well, Friday afternoon the first challenge to my will power reared its ugly head in the form of a phone call from my sister. She had *that* tone in her voice so I knew that bad news was coming. It turns out that my godfather died very suddenly on Wednesday morning of a heart attack while walking his dog.
> 
> So of course first instinct is reach for the food. What can I eat to feel better? Because this is how I have reacted to bad/sad news all my life!
> 
> Well I am happy to say that the TEAM DONALD me kicked in and sent me on a walk to clear my head. Rather than gorge on chocolate or something else, I found ways to deal with the news while still staying on track for my healthy goals. I also used his death as a reminder of what can happen to me if I do not lose the weight. He was over weight for most of his life and sadly had only reached 65 years of age. I want to see at least 85 so on the wagon I stay!! I say a prayer and for him and his family and keep on keeping on.
> 
> Plans for today include doing the. Living in a Swiss apartment has some strange rules when it comes to laundry. I am assigned a block of time to use the laundry room and that is the only time I am "allowed" to wash. So I was assigned Wednesday evenings and Saturday mornings. This is much better than my last apartment which was 1 block of time every 2 weeks. OUCH.
> 
> After noon when my laundry time is complete, I will go to the gym for a workout and steam....ahhhhhh! That's my me time!
> 
> I need to fix my breakfast and then I will be back to reply to the posts that came in after I went to bed last night!
> 
> Christopher


Oh Christopher....I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. My godfather is current in the hospital and they are not sure when is going on.  I wish you peace and I am so happy that you were able to take a walk and sort out some grief rather than eating.



::Snow_White:: said:


> Sometimes I think as a vegetarian who is trying to get in shape I'm required to like hummus but the one kind I tried from Walmart was so disgusting. Maybe that brand is just not good...
> 
> Jillian kicked my butt yesterday. I went out and played some tennis with my brother (horribly, I am so terrible at sports) then did 30DS. Dang!
> 
> Our university is hosting a 5k this month. Debating on whether to sign up. I want to, but I can't convince anyone to go with me and considering it would be the real first "race" I don't want to go alone. -Sigh- I suppose I'll probably just end up going solo. I mean, who wants to pass up a 5k when they can do it? One of my new year's resolutions was to run a 5k this year and I'm already signed up for a half marathon!


I love hummus...but not all kinds.  I love the Saabra hummus with olives 



pjlla said:


> I used to feel that way about salads too. They were always better when made by someone else. But I stopped being cheap and started buying better salad ingredients....and preprepped if available...and it makes salad making much easier. I can make myself a huge salad in very little time.  I try to prep a bunch of veggies at once..usually enough for 2-3 days. And I buy easier to use stuff....like organic spring mix rather than head lettuce that needs to be cut or torn and washed. And a container of grape tomatoes that only need a wash, rather than large tomatoes that need to be chopped.  Dice up a few peppers, a few stalks of celery and a cucumber all at once....then throw it all in a resealable bowl in the fridge...and you can just toss a scoop on your greens when it is salad time!
> 
> I try to veer off of the standard green salad sometimes too....to make it more interesting. Yesterday's lunch was greens with diced apple and goat cheese and a cranberry pomegranate vinaigrette.  Tonight is taco salad!
> 
> Anyhow....HTH!
> 
> 
> Morning friends! Wearing your green?
> 
> I'm up and moving but the family is starting slow today. DS is up and playing something on the desktop. I made a batch of baked oatmeal for the kids and 2 flaxseed pancakes for myself...nice treat! DH will probably have eggs.....again.
> 
> Swim meet is tomorrow only, so I see some scrapping in my future today ( after exercise, of course  ).
> 
> TTYL.............P


Thanks P!!  I really need to get my salad juices going....It's a food shopping day so I am planning on some lettuce on the menu.  Taco salad sounds yummy too!!!



donac said:


> Someone was talking about "Newsies" the other day.
> 
> It opened last fall as a musical at a theater here in jersey and last week it opened on Broadway.
> 
> Ds2 saw it in the fall with a friend and loved it.  Tomorrow he is taking his gf to see the Broadway version.  It should be interesting to see if they changed it anyway.



Gotta love Newsies!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Good Afternoon!!
Just watching the parade in NYC on my tv and getting ready to actually do something today!  I still feel kinda icky so I am still in my pajamas and moving slow....

Have a great St. Patrick's Day Donalds!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Hiya Karen-how cool that your family are originally from here (well a wee bit further south than me but still same land mass right). Glad to hear you are keeping tradition alive with your celebrations
We got up this morning and my 5yr noticed the frost on the ground and said "thats to keep away the smell of boiled cabbage"
Its a line from a story we read that Jack Frost comes out to protect humans from Goblins and the smell of cabbage but it was so appropriate today given the dinner cooking in alot of houses tonight (not mine though-I dont like cabbage)
Hope you have a great day


----------



## ::Snow_White::

donac said:


> Someone was talking about "Newsies" the other day.
> 
> It opened last fall as a musical at a theater here in jersey and last week it opened on Broadway.
> 
> Ds2 saw it in the fall with a friend and loved it.  Tomorrow he is taking his gf to see the Broadway version.  It should be interesting to see if they changed it anyway.



Cool! Wish I could go see it.



lisah0711 said:


> to all my *TEAM DONALD* friends for the congratulations on finally reaching ONE-derland after 20 years!
> 
> I did the work but I would not have been successful after all this time without the help and support of my WISH teammates so I thank you from the bottom of my heart!



WOOHOO! Congrats!!



pjlla said:


> Try roasting your veggies in the oven. It brings out a lot of natural sweetness and eliminates the need for "sauce".  Guess I'm  unusual in wanting my veggies pretty plain. I was trying to buy a bag of veggies to have in the freezer for emergencies and every one I picked up was "in sauce"....which I thought sounded yucky.  Try fresh instead of frozen! Better taste and texture.
> 
> I say go for it with the 5k!
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome!!! Glad to be able to celebrate with you!
> 
> **************
> 
> I hear the TM calling but I'm ignoring it. Feeling lazy this a.m.  BBL to chat.........P



Thank you for the suggestion! I guess I just assumed it wouldn't taste much different but I roasted some carrots, broccoli, and cauliflower for lunch today and it was absolutely delicious! Way better than the way I fix it, and I didn't need any kind of sauce. Guess I have a new routine!


----------



## D73

::Snow_White:: said:


> I make this scrambled tofu and hash browns fairly often because I have the entire meal saved into myfitnesspal so I just have to click it! It's pretty easy to make and it tastes soooo good. I don't really get bored because it has peppers and is quite spicy. I use vegan cheese which is delicious, so I really just enjoy every bit of it.
> 
> I have been guilty of sticking to things that are already in my myfitnesspal also. I should really take some time to extend my recipes in there so I don't get stuck on the same old same old.
> 
> I guess I've been having a hard time finding different ways to cook my frozen vegetables which have really low calories. I cook them on the stove without butter and I guess I just need to find some kind of sauce to put on them to give them a little more flavor. Luckily I usually have the veggies as a side and something very delicious with it so I don't get too put off by the same old veggies when I have a complete meal.
> 
> Bonus: We don't do anything over here for St. Patrick's Day.
> 
> Same here.....nothing.
> 
> We used to have a farmer's market on the weekend in our town, but it's become so small that it's basically nonexistant anymore! Pretty sad, especially living in the midwest you'd figure there would be a lot of people, but I guess they just don't want to spend the time going out.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Wow, you do sound busy! Karate party? Cool!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess another positive is when you take them you are faced with reality and it's like you "have to" work hard and change because these are called BEFORE pictures. No use in before pictures if there aren't going to be any AFTER!  I think sometimes we forget how far we've come because the changes are so small but add up over a period of time.
> 
> Very true. I guess I should really get the camera out and take a few pictures of the now. I have some candid shots from WDW last summer to help me keep motivated too.
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry about your Godfather. Good for you, for staying on track! I find that exercise helps deal with life's ups and downs.
> 
> Thanks.....been an up and down day today. Still in my calories but not always with the best choices.....
> 
> That's strange, but I guess helpful for everyone else in the apartment.
> Once every 2 weeks!?  Well, I guess I am a girl so I do love to wear tons of clothes so I think my laundry would be into one massive pile within 2 weeks and I wouldn't have anything to wear!
> 
> When I was smaller and could buy clothes more easily (about 5 years ago) I was more likely to buy than wait to wash.  I guess the good thing about that now is that there are a bunch of boxes of smaller clothes waiting for me to shrink into them.
> -----
> Sometimes I think as a vegetarian who is trying to get in shape I'm required to like hummus but the one kind I tried from Walmart was so disgusting. Maybe that brand is just not good...
> 
> Jillian kicked my butt yesterday. I went out and played some tennis with my brother (horribly, I am so terrible at sports) then did 30DS. Dang!
> 
> Our university is hosting a 5k this month. Debating on whether to sign up. I want to, but I can't convince anyone to go with me and considering it would be the real first "race" I don't want to go alone. -Sigh- I suppose I'll probably just end up going solo. I mean, who wants to pass up a 5k when they can do it? One of my new year's resolutions was to run a 5k this year and I'm already signed up for a half marathon!



I remember my first 5K. I did it a Sea World in Orlando. It was my lead up to my first WDW marathon. I did that solo which was fine....but the longer distance, I did with a friend which was really helpful. We trained together and then did the entire distance.  I hope you can find someone to join you. 



pjlla said:


> WOW on the 40 pounds! And well said about the non-scale victories!
> Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> Keeping your spot in the wagon warm! Glad you found your way back.
> 
> I used to feel that way about salads too. They were always better when made by someone else. But I stopped being cheap and started buying better salad ingredients....and preprepped if available...and it makes salad making much easier. I can make myself a huge salad in very little time.  I try to prep a bunch of veggies at once..usually enough for 2-3 days. And I buy easier to use stuff....like organic spring mix rather than head lettuce that needs to be cut or torn and washed. And a container of grape tomatoes that only need a wash, rather than large tomatoes that need to be chopped.  Dice up a few peppers, a few stalks of celery and a cucumber all at once....then throw it all in a resealable bowl in the fridge...and you can just toss a scoop on your greens when it is salad time!
> 
> I try to veer off of the standard green salad sometimes too....to make it more interesting. Yesterday's lunch was greens with diced apple and goat cheese and a cranberry pomegranate vinaigrette.  Tonight is taco salad!
> 
> Anyhow....HTH!
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your spring break!
> 
> .
> 
> Glad you had a chuckle at the end of your week!
> 
> Enjoy your busy weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I don't try a new recipe because I don't want to deal with figuring out the points.
> 
> I try to avoid boredom by mixing things up when time allows (llike today). I tried a new pancake recipe. It was a nice change from the usual egg whies or hot cereal.
> 
> I avoid my obsessions by not allowing them in the house! Sweet potatoe chips come to mind first. Out of sight, out of mind.
> 
> I am doing the same.....don't buy it I can't eat it.....but I find that sometimes I limit my buying and don't get a variety of things in my diet.
> 
> Sorry for your sad news. But good for you for dealing with it in a positive way! That is a huge step! You recognized the emotion and the trigger response.....it is hard to change habits that you don't see.
> 
> Thanks...the tricky time is ahead on Monday when the service is taking place and I can't be there. But I will make it!!
> 
> Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy St. Patrick's Day to our resident Irish!  Enjoy the tart!
> 
> 
> *************
> 
> Morning friends! Wearing your green?
> 
> I'm up and moving but the family is starting slow today. DS is up and playing something on the desktop. I made a batch of baked oatmeal for the kids and 2 flaxseed pancakes for myself...nice treat! DH will probably have eggs.....again.
> 
> Swim meet is tomorrow only, so I see some scrapping in my future today ( after exercise, of course  ).
> 
> TTYL.............P



I have never done scrapping. But I am going to try to put together a digital memory book from pictures that I take during my upcoming trip. I have found a couple places to get it published as a coffee table book at a decent price. Will give it a go.



donac said:


> Good Saturday morning everyone
> 
> Happy St Patrick's Day
> 
> I slept till 7 today which is a big surprise for me.  It is very foggy here.  It was supposed to clear when the sun came up but here it is almost 9 and it has not cleared up yet.
> 
> The local school's show went well last night even with the lead not feeling well.  She did a great job and was a true professional.
> 
> I have to be back there this afternoon to see about next week's 50 anniversary special.  Last night I saw a few friends that I hadn't seen in a while.
> 
> My school is celebrating 50 years this year as well. We have been preparing for the big celebration in May. We have been preparing with the school foyer becoming the Time Machine each month this year. Music, Fashion, Toys, etc from different decades that the school has been open. January was the 60's, February the 70's, Right now it is the 80's.  Has been really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying to cut down on gluten.  Dh has had some stomach issues and one may be a sensativity  to gluten.  We don't know exactly what sets him off.  We are still trying to figure that out but because of that I am trying to cook healthier meals.  We are also eating at home a little more so we can control what he eats.
> 
> Christopher  Sorry to hear about your godfather.  Good work on not eating.
> 
> Thanks!! The support from you all is very helpful.
> 
> Off to get some things done.
> 
> THis is our last week with just us.  Next week we join forces with Team Mickey.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.





RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Sounds like a packed weekend for you!  Karate party sounds pretty interesting!  I'm cleaning the kitchen cabinets today too...yes, I hate throwing things out...such a waste...I need to do a better job at looking in the fridge before starting a meal from scratch.
> 
> f I lived closer I would at least do the bathroom for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....I would love to be obsessed with healthy foods...sadly I am not....ice cream is still my downfall.  My go-to meal seems to be grilled chicken and steamed spinach.  I also seem to go to liquid egg whites with veggies in a cup in the microwave...great breakfast choice.  I have had a sugar craving lately so I had a run in with some jelly beans last night ...again.  I didn't have that many and it really filled the sugar hole for me.
> 
> Jelly beans are a weakness for me too. Luckily, they are virtually non-existant in the shops here. Used to find small boxes of jelly-bellys but nothing anymore.  I have a real love for the black ones.
> 
> Coming from an Irish family, St. Patrick's Day has a special place in my heart. I will be making some Guiness car bomb cupcakes for tomorrow's dinner along with my corned beef and cabbage. I'm heading to a ST. Pat's dinner dance tonight for a church fundraiser.
> 
> My family is from County Mayo and County Claire.  My great-great grandmother grew up in Kilrush and was born in a little town called Core.  I still have cousins there and last time I was over we were able to see the house where my great-great grandmother was born.  Pretty cool stuff!!  I have been in Ireland for St. Pat's Day twice and I really think we celebrate the day in the US in a grander fashion than in IRELAND!  We actually had dinner in a wonderful restaurant called Fire (in Dublin, off of St. Stephen's Square)  Can't wait for my next trip over!!
> 
> 
> Oh Christopher....I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. My godfather is current in the hospital and they are not sure when is going on.  I wish you peace and I am so happy that you were able to take a walk and sort out some grief rather than eating.
> 
> And thank you as well. I hope that things improve for your godfather.
> 
> I love hummus...but not all kinds.  I love the Saabra hummus with olives
> 
> 
> Thanks P!!  I really need to get my salad juices going....It's a food shopping day so I am planning on some lettuce on the menu.  Taco salad sounds yummy too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love Newsies!!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Good Afternoon!!
> Just watching the parade in NYC on my tv and getting ready to actually do something today!  I still feel kinda icky so I am still in my pajamas and moving slow....
> 
> Have a great St. Patrick's Day Donalds!



Hope you are feeling better soon.



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Hiya Karen-how cool that your family are originally from here (well a wee bit further south than me but still same land mass right). Glad to hear you are keeping tradition alive with your celebrations
> We got up this morning and my 5yr noticed the frost on the ground and said "thats to keep away the smell of boiled cabbage"
> Its a line from a story we read that Jack Frost comes out to protect humans from Goblins and the smell of cabbage but it was so appropriate today given the dinner cooking in alot of houses tonight (not mine though-I dont like cabbage)
> Hope you have a great day



I love how children make associations from one thing to another. We work hard in school helping students to do this and when they do so in a logical way that does not make sense in fact, you can't halp but smile.

°°°°°°°°°°°°°
Evening is drawing to a close here. It has been a very quiet day here on the boards. I hope that everyone is enjoying their St Paddy's Day and just busy and we can expect to see more popping in tomorrow or as the week begins.

Talk to you all tomorrow!!

Christopher


----------



## Heather.Mohler

D73 said:


> Have you found that as you diet you have become obsessed with a that you yourself eating all the time because you know how the calorie counts or WW points without thinking about it too much? Do you find yourself preparing your food in the same manner without much variety? Has this led to boredom and ultimately sending you  seeking something "bad" to fill a need for a different taste? How do you avoid an obsession and having your food become monotonous?
> 
> BONUS:  In the honor of St Patrick's Day, what do you do to celebrate? Is it a big part of your community or just another day on the calendar?




I fall back on the same microwave meals and hummus.  Luckily I haven't grown tired of it but I assume that is coming.  I really enjoy searching for recipes and bag-lunch ideas, and I plan on figuring up a weekly menu to insure variety.  It is something we talked about at WW this morning.  Things always go better for me when I plan/ am prepared.  

I didn't really celebrate St. Patrick's Day.  I stared the day with my weigh-in and meeting (lost 0.2) then was off to school.  We had auditions at the school of music all day and our fraternity agreed to work them.  I ended up working in some activity by giving a potential student and her mother a tour of the campus.  And after a make-up flute lesson I went shopping (my favorite form of celebration!).  I bought the BL Cardio Max and the JM 30 Day Shred DVDs.  So while it wasn't exactly a day of parades in Savannah or drinking green beer it was still a pretty good day!


----------



## Heather.Mohler

D73,
I have never made my own hummus, but I would love to try!  I just get Sabra.  4 points for a to-go cup.  

Christopher,
Congratulations on the amazing show of willpower.  I am very sorry to hear of your loved one's passing, but we are all proud of your control.  You are in my prayers.


----------



## buzz5985

D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> QOTD Saturday March 17  Chef Louis from The Little Mermaid
> 
> *Les... pois... sons, les poissons / How I love les poissons / Love to *chop* and to serve little fish / First I cut off their heads, then I pull out their bones / Ah, mais oui ça c'est toujours delish / Les poissons, les poissons, Hee-hee-hee, ho-ho-ho! / With the cleaver I *hack* them in two / I pull out what's inside, and I serve it up fried / 'Cause I love little fishes, don't you? / Here's something for tempting the palate / Prepared in the classic technique / First you *pound* the fish flat with the mallet / Then you slash through the skin, give the belly a slice / Then you rub some salt in, 'cause that makes it taste nice! *
> 
> Chef Louis has an obsession with fish which perhaps is better to obsessed with than chocolate or potato chips/crisps. Have you found that as you diet you have become obsessed with a that you yourself eating all the time because you know how the calorie counts or WW points without thinking about it too much? Do you find yourself preparing your food in the same manner without much variety? Has this led to boredom and ultimately sending you  seeking something "bad" to fill a need for a different taste? How do you avoid an obsession and having your food become monotonous?
> 
> BONUS:  In the honor of St Patrick's Day, what do you do to celebrate? Is it a big part of your community or just another day on the calendar?



The last time I went to the Doctor - he said something very interesting to me.  I was asking what diet is best, etc.  He told me the best thing to do is see how naturally skinny people eat/live.  He pointed out that they don't cut out foods - they stop eating when they are full.  He told me I had to retrain that part of me.  Eat everything but use some control.  So that is what I have been trying to do.  I will have pizza - but I make my own and load it up with fresh vegies and just a little cheese

In honor of St. Patrick's Day - I cooked my boiled dinner - grey corned beef - not red, cabbage, potatos, carrots and turnip.  I also made a Guinness Stew.  Had a few pints, listened to some Irish Pub music on Pandora.  Looked at my honeymoon pictures from our visit to Ireland.  

Father's side hails from Cork and Mother's side from Galway.  Fathers side came to American in 1918, Mother's side 1880. 

Favorite Irish Blessing - May you be in Heaven a half hour before the Devil knows your dead!!!



D73 said:


> Good morning Team Donald!!
> 
> HAPPY SAINT PATRICK'S DAY!!!
> 
> Hopefully everyone has remembered to weigh in and has already sent your weight via PM to *dvccruiser76*. Loss, gain or maintain it is important and helpful to remain accountable so that you can keep yourself (and others) motivated.  Remember No Excuses.
> 
> How did you do with Healthy Habits yesterday? Do you have a plan to incorporate them today? Here's a reminder of the 4 habits to try for each day.
> 
> *Exercise each day. The length of time is your decision.*
> 
> *Drink 64 oz. or more of water each day.* .
> 
> *Each day, journal/record what you ate and its portion size as well as one nutriona aspect of it.*
> 
> *Each day, do something for you. It can be fun, relaxing, short, long, etc., but it has to be something you chose to do.*
> 
> Let's make this the best week we can!!!
> °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
> 
> Well, Friday afternoon the first challenge to my will power reared its ugly head in the form of a phone call from my sister. She had *that* tone in her voice so I knew that bad news was coming. It turns out that my godfather died very suddenly on Wednesday morning of a heart attack while walking his dog.
> 
> So of course first instinct is reach for the food. What can I eat to feel better? Because this is how I have reacted to bad/sad news all my life!
> 
> Well I am happy to say that the TEAM DONALD me kicked in and sent me on a walk to clear my head. Rather than gorge on chocolate or something else, I found ways to deal with the news while still staying on track for my healthy goals. I also used his death as a reminder of what can happen to me if I do not lose the weight. He was over weight for most of his life and sadly had only reached 65 years of age. I want to see at least 85 so on the wagon I stay!! I say a prayer and for him and his family and keep on keeping on.
> 
> Plans for today include doing the. Living in a Swiss apartment has some strange rules when it comes to laundry. I am assigned a block of time to use the laundry room and that is the only time I am "allowed" to wash. So I was assigned Wednesday evenings and Saturday mornings. This is much better than my last apartment which was 1 block of time every 2 weeks. OUCH.
> 
> After noon when my laundry time is complete, I will go to the gym for a workout and steam....ahhhhhh! That's my me time!
> 
> I need to fix my breakfast and then I will be back to reply to the posts that came in after I went to bed last night!
> 
> Christopher



Sorry to hear about your Godfather.  I am happy to hear that Team Donald helped you along.  I thought of everyone as I was gasping my way up hills today with DH.  

I would have a hard time with you laundry routine.  Do you have any "launderettes" in town??  

We are heading into some warm weather in the Boston area - should be in the 70's all week.  Have a great Sunday everyone.

Janis


----------



## D73

*For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*

QOTD Sunday March 18 Georges Hautecourt from The Aristocats

*Georges Hautecourt: Come on, Edgar. Last one upstairs is a nincompoop. 
Edgar: Could we take the elevator this time, sir? 
Georges Hautecourt: That birdcage? Poppycock! Elevators are for old people. Whoops! 
[Hautecourt almost falls back, Edgar catches him] 
Edgar: May I give you a hand, sir? 
Georges Hautecourt: You wouldn't have an extra foot, would you, Edgar?*

Even Georges in his old age makes the effort to take the extra steps getting from place to place. He must realize that even the smallest addition of exercise is helpful. What have you done if anything to change your habits to get those extra steps into your daily routine? If nothing, what can you identify that would be a simple addition that would increase your daily exercise?


----------



## D73

Heather.Mohler said:


> I fall back on the same microwave meals and hummus.  Luckily I haven't grown tired of it but I assume that is coming.  I really enjoy searching for recipes and bag-lunch ideas, and I plan on figuring up a weekly menu to insure variety.  It is something we talked about at WW this morning.  Things always go better for me when I plan/ am prepared.
> 
> Well done. Taking the time to plan can really help to eliminate the over repetition of the same thing.
> 
> I didn't really celebrate St. Patrick's Day.  I stared the day with my weigh-in and meeting (lost 0.2) then was off to school.  We had auditions at the school of music all day and our fraternity agreed to work them.  I ended up working in some activity by giving a potential student and her mother a tour of the campus.  And after a make-up flute lesson I went shopping (my favorite form of celebration!).  I bought the BL Cardio Max and the JM 30 Day Shred DVDs.  So while it wasn't exactly a day of parades in Savannah or drinking green beer it was still a pretty good day!



Well done on your loss. Every downward movement is worth a celebration!  And it looks like you are adding the exercise into your routine now too. 



Heather.Mohler said:


> D73,
> I have never made my own hummus, but I would love to try!  I just get Sabra.  4 points for a to-go cup.
> 
> Christopher,
> Congratulations on the amazing show of willpower.  I am very sorry to hear of your loved one's passing, but we are all proud of your control.  You are in my prayers.



Thank you very much. Each day it gets easier....and all the support here is just what I need.



buzz5985 said:


> The last time I went to the Doctor - he said something very interesting to me.  I was asking what diet is best, etc.  He told me the best thing to do is see how naturally skinny people eat/live.  He pointed out that they don't cut out foods - they stop eating when they are full.  He told me I had to retrain that part of me.  Eat everything but use some control.  So that is what I have been trying to do.  I will have pizza - but I make my own and load it up with fresh vegies and just a little cheese
> 
> That's great advice. Each of needs to ensure that we are following what we need making sure it is sensible and balanced. Well done!
> 
> In honor of St. Patrick's Day - I cooked my boiled dinner - grey corned beef - not red, cabbage, potatos, carrots and turnip.  I also made a Guinness Stew.  Had a few pints, listened to some Irish Pub music on Pandora.  Looked at my honeymoon pictures from our visit to Ireland.
> 
> Father's side hails from Cork and Mother's side from Galway.  Fathers side came to American in 1918, Mother's side 1880.
> 
> Favorite Irish Blessing - May you be in Heaven a half hour before the Devil knows your dead!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your Godfather.  I am happy to hear that Team Donald helped you along.  I thought of everyone as I was gasping my way up hills today with DH.
> Thank you. I think that someone up above led me to be coach this week so that I would have the accountability to get back to the DIS  during this troubling time.
> 
> I would have a hard time with you laundry routine.  Do you have any "launderettes" in town??
> 
> There are only 3 in the whole city. And the cost is about $7 to wash and $4 to dry. Whereas at the apartment it is about $1 for each cycle. At my old apartment I did go to the launderette on occasion. Now I am much happier since I have 2 days per week instead of 1 day per 2 weeks.
> 
> We are heading into some warm weather in the Boston area - should be in the 70's all week.  Have a great Sunday everyone.
> 
> Janis



°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°

Good Morning team. Hope you have an enjoyable Sunday.

For my Healthy Habit #4 today, I chose to have a lie in (slept in) for an extra hour than I normally do. I then jumped on here to be sure to get  the QOTD on before the rest of you were getting up and going.

Plans for my day include a visit to the gym and then finding a spot to really be in the moment for the Mini Challenge.

I will be sure to check in here periodically too to see how the team is doing.

As for my QOTD answer.......I think I have mentioned this before, but like Georges, no more elevators for me. I also am trying to walk home from work at least part of the way each afternoon since the weather has improved. Rather than stand around and wait 10 minutes for a bus, I just start walking and get the bus farther along the route.

Have a great day!!!

Christopher


----------



## donac

Good Sunday morning everyone. 

One more show for Annie Get Your Gun.  Last night had a good audience but was very light.  We think it was because of St. Patrick's Day.

I spent some of the yesterday getting some costumes together for the school's 50.  We were able to fit all the women with only a few alterations needed.  We do have to make some fancy hats this week but some ribbons, flowers and a glue gun and it should take no more than an hour.




D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> QOTD Sunday March 18 Georges Hautecourt from The Aristocats
> 
> *Georges Hautecourt: Come on, Edgar. Last one upstairs is a nincompoop.
> Edgar: Could we take the elevator this time, sir?
> Georges Hautecourt: That birdcage? Poppycock! Elevators are for old people. Whoops!
> [Hautecourt almost falls back, Edgar catches him]
> Edgar: May I give you a hand, sir?
> Georges Hautecourt: You wouldn't have an extra foot, would you, Edgar?*
> 
> Even Georges in his old age makes the effort to take the extra steps getting from place to place. He must realize that even the smallest addition of exercise is helpful. What have you done if anything to change your habits to get those extra steps into your daily routine? If nothing, what can you identify that would be a simple addition that would increase your daily exercise?



The last couple of months I have been trying to get more steps in by walking to the office more than once a day.  Yesterday I parked the car on one end of the mall and walked to the other end to get to the hair cut place.  Also when I was working on the show I volunteered to be the runner from the front of the building to the dressing rooms towards the back of the building. 

Last month I did average over 10,000 step per day.  So far this month I have 220,000 steps for the first 17 days.

Nothing much here.  I have to go to church, grocery shop and then go to help out the show again.  After the show we have to sort the costumes since some have to go back to a rental place.  

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## mikamah

D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> QOTD Sunday March 18 Georges Hautecourt from The Aristocats
> 
> *Georges Hautecourt: Come on, Edgar. Last one upstairs is a nincompoop.
> Edgar: Could we take the elevator this time, sir?
> Georges Hautecourt: That birdcage? Poppycock! Elevators are for old people. Whoops!
> [Hautecourt almost falls back, Edgar catches him]
> Edgar: May I give you a hand, sir?
> Georges Hautecourt: You wouldn't have an extra foot, would you, Edgar?*
> 
> Even Georges in his old age makes the effort to take the extra steps getting from place to place. He must realize that even the smallest addition of exercise is helpful. What have you done if anything to change your habits to get those extra steps into your daily routine? If nothing, what can you identify that would be a simple addition that would increase your daily exercise?


I got a dog!  And I try to be a good doggy mama, so on work days we walk every morning 40-45 min since she will be in the crate during the day, and we do it again at night.  On weekends we are out a lot with her to exercise her and us.  Ds will take her for short walks alone on weekends, but for the long walks we go together.  I am loving this beautiful weather.  I work on the 1st floor of the hospital, but if I need to go to another floor, I never take the elevator unless I have a patient with me.  If I'm not in a rush, I will park further from the mall or grocery store, but often that is not the case.



D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> QOTD Saturday March 17  Chef Louis from The Little Mermaid
> 
> *Les... pois... sons, les poissons / How I love les poissons / Love to *chop* and to serve little fish / First I cut off their heads, then I pull out their bones / Ah, mais oui ça c'est toujours delish / Les poissons, les poissons, Hee-hee-hee, ho-ho-ho! / With the cleaver I *hack* them in two / I pull out what's inside, and I serve it up fried / 'Cause I love little fishes, don't you? / Here's something for tempting the palate / Prepared in the classic technique / First you *pound* the fish flat with the mallet / Then you slash through the skin, give the belly a slice / Then you rub some salt in, 'cause that makes it taste nice! *
> 
> Chef Louis has an obsession with fish which perhaps is better to obsessed with than chocolate or potato chips/crisps. Have you found that as you diet you have become obsessed with a food or recipe  that you yourself eating all the time because you know how the calorie counts or WW points without thinking about it too much? Do you find yourself preparing your food in the same manner without much variety? Has this led to boredom and ultimately sending you  seeking something "bad" to fill a need for a different taste? How do you avoid an obsession and having your food become monotonous?
> 
> BONUS:  In the honor of St Patrick's Day, what do you do to celebrate? Is it a big part of your community or just another day on the calendar?


I do tend to cook the same foods, chicken or steak on the grill, with roasted vegies and grilled potatoes.  I love roasted vegies, and do mix them up sometimes, but basicly brocolli/cauliflower, zuchini are my faves that I always fall back on.  I do look at price, and cauliflower has been 2 heads for 3 dollars, so I've had that a lot lately.  Brussels sprouts are another favorite.  When I get organized and plan, I don't get bored but if I don't have the plan, I can come home from work, look in the fridge, and not want to cook anything.  I love to cook a lot so I have leftover for at least another night.
 St patricks day before i had ds I lived within walking distance of many, many bars, and we'd walk to one irish bar, party all evening, and stumble home.  I can't imagine doing that anymore.  Yesterday I put green food coloring in some muffins I made, and we got shamrock shakes in the evening as our celebration.  I was thinking of going to the parade in Boston today, but don't think I'm going to.  I want to get out and do some yard work and clean up the porches so when I sit on my porch for coffee this week, I'm not looking at all the dirt.  



D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> QOTD Friday March 16  Thumper from Bambi
> 
> _*"Eating greens is a special treat, It makes long ears and great big feet. But it sure is awful stuff to eat." I made that last part up myself.*_
> 
> How have you increased your "greens" since starting the challenge? (for us lets consider "greens" to be Vegetables and fruit in general) Have you got the same opinion as Thumper regarding greens being awful? Do you tolerate them, embrace them, continue to avoid them? Do you notice a difference in your success in a week if you conciously incorporate more "greens"?


I do love vegies, and like some others have said love salads that I don't have to make.  I also buy prewashed lettuce/spring mix when I'm doing salads, and basic vegies, tomatoes, cukes, celery, but will add fruit, apples or strawberries, cheese or avocado to mix it up a bit.  I do love nuts but ds has allergies, so I don't buy them usually.  



cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Week 12: We're Going Deluxe![/COLOR]
> 
> This we are going resort hopping at the Deluxe Resorts.
> 
> For all 7 days:
> 
> 1. The Contemporary: It is a monarail resort and home to Chef Mickey, The Wave, Contempo Cafe, and California Grill. Best of all? After you indulge in the wonderful food offered here, there is a walking path back to the Magic Kingdom. *Exercise each day. The length of time is your decision.*
> 
> 2. The Polynesian: I don't drink alcohol, but I'm guessing you should follow a Lapu Lapu with at least as much water! *Drink 64 oz. or more of water each day.* In the spirit of Kona coffee, you can count up to 16 oz. of coffee or tea toward your water total this week.
> 
> 3. The Beach Club and the Yacht Club: I would absolutely love to live in one of these resorts! Why? Stormalong Bay! I could spend hours just looking at it. I can only imgine the calorie burn I'd get from swimming in it. Well, since I don't have a water park in my back yard, I better stick to counting calories. *Each day, journal/record what you ate and its portion size as well as one nutriona aspect of it.*
> 
> 4. The Grand Floridian: Wouldn't it be wonderful to dine at Victoria & Albert's or to have High Tea? I would love to meet the Mad Hatter and the Wicked Stepsisters! Why? It's fun! *Each day, do something for you. It can be fun, relaxing, short, long, etc., but it has to be something you chose to do.*
> 
> *Min-Challenges*
> 
> 1. Wilderness Lodge and Animal Kingdom Lodge: Can you say theming? If it wasn't 90+ degrees and so humid, I could have fallen asleep under the beautiful trees at the Wilderness Lodge and been in vacation heaven. *Experience your surroundings. It does not have to be with nature, but you have to be present.* Yoga and medititation are great choices.
> 
> 2. The Boardwalk: I don't know much about this resort, other than that it is on Disney's Boardwalk. However, I do know that as with most general boardwalks, there are shopping opportunities. But, we are going Deluxe and have already spent our budget on our resort room. Alas! There is a solution! The PIN! *Use at least 1 coupon this week when you do your grocery shopping.*
> 
> When you submit your points for the week, include how much you saved using coupons on groceries only. This week, there will be 2 prize winners: 1 from the team with the most participants and 1 from the team who saves the most money!
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions! Have a great week!


I love this CC.  Thank you so much for all you do for the hh challenge.  I'm glad to hear you are feeling better and things are going ok with your med changes.  Thanks for the good wishes for michael.  He really is such a trooper.  And I need to remind myself of that when I want to kill him sometimes.



			
				MaryPoppins;44336917 said:
			
		

> On this note, my brother-in-law was just diagnosed with colon/lung cancer.  He has 5 children and is only 48.  Please keep him and his family in your thoughts and prayers.  .... and please my Donald friends, if you aren't feeling well, please see your doctor.  Don't put that visit off ..... take the time to take care of yourself.


I'm so sorry to hear this.  My prayers are with your family and your bil.  It is so devastating and difficult on the whole family.  He is young, and has that on his side to fight these awful illnesses.   

Good morning everyone!!  

I've missed you all, and said that I would take my 45 min while ds is at ccd to really catch up here.  
The other qotd I wanted to answer was Pamela's qotd on 5 reasons to lose weight. 
1) to feel and be healthier
2)to set a good example for ds
3)to prevent obesity related illness as I age.  I saw my mom go through so much, and so much was lifestyle related.
4)To be active with less aches and pains.
5) to not be a burden on ds as I age. - funny we were talking about our family heritage, and I had 2 great aunts that lived to be over 100, and ds says, I hope you can live to be that old too.  sweet.  

*Christopher*-So sorry to hear about your godfather.    You should be proud of how well you are handling it, and not using food to comfort yourself.  
And did I see you've done the disney marathon????  How many, do you still run or are you planning to do anymore?  Several BL gals are planning on the 2013 half or full.  It's a great goal to have.  

*Karen*-Looking like coffee on the porch all week ahead!!!

*Pamela*-I did get my new furniture yesterday and it was from Jordans.  It is amazing how many couches they have for less than $400.  I'm very happy with it.  It looks nice, and the dog is adjusting.  Though she and michael were sitting on the old couch on the curb yesterday afternoon.  Having a hard time saying goodbye.

A belate Happy St Patricks day to everyone!!   

Especially to *LuvpoohandCompany*, our resident Irish lassie!!  I loved when you posted about good craic.  I never knew that's how you spelled it.  Ireland is such a beautiful country.  My dad's family were from Cork, and my first trip was with my mom and sister for my 2nd cousins wedding in Cork city.  It was such an amazing time, and so fun to see the farm where my grandfather was born and meet all our cousins.  My other trip was for my best friends wedding in Ballyshannon,Donegal.   You Irish know how to celebrate!!  Lots of good memories.  Hope you had a lovely day yesterday. 

*Dona*-Wow, you're taking a lot of steps!!  That is awesome!!! 

*Janis*-Guinness stew sounds good.  I was at Jordans furniture, and got a frozen yogurt, but Richardson's has a guinness flavored ice cream, made with real guinness.  I tasted a sample, and it wasn't bad, but I don't really care for guinnes.  It's a little heavy for me. 

Thank you *Christopher* for coaching this week  Such fun questions you've though of!!

Off to pick up ds at ccd.  Have a wonderful sunday everyone!!!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

D73 said:


> QOTD Sunday March 18 Georges Hautecourt from The Aristocats
> 
> Even Georges in his old age makes the effort to take the extra steps getting from place to place. He must realize that even the smallest addition of exercise is helpful. What have you done if anything to change your habits to get those extra steps into your daily routine? If nothing, what can you identify that would be a simple addition that would increase your daily exercise?



Well, I go to university so I'm usually walking around campus every 50 minutes. All of my classes are on the first floor except one which is on the 3rd floor. I always take the stairs and it's actually gotten a lot easier since the beginning of the semester. Lately I've been trying to do as many jumping jacks throughout the day as I feel like. I read that doing 7000 burns an extra pound, so I figured I could do 7000 in a week. Yeah....right. 

I only get in about 400 a day, but that is a whole lot when you actually do them. I would really love to get a standing desk for my computer. I'm planning on getting a stationary bike that I can use while watching my tv shows.

---
I beat the stuffing out of myself last night. Did around 400 jumping jacks throughout the morning, went to play tennis in the afternoon then came home and did Jillian Michael's 30DS. Then I was challenged to do another workout on the Wii active and I love a good challenge. Well... It's official, I actually cried during the last exercise on the wii. It was leg lifts and my arms were sweating so bad I kept sliding on the floor and couldn't keep my legs up anymore. I felt like a contestant on the biggest loser. I felt angry, hilarious, and happy all at the same time so it was kind of strange. 

But! I'm feeling great today, my friend is coming over to workout and I'm subjecting her to 30DS or a run. She will probably kill me. Definitely looking forward to my rest day tomorrow, but I'll still get some walking in.

6 more days and then it's only 2 months until Disney!! 
Hope you all have a fantastic day!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

luvpoohandcompany said:


> Hiya Karen-how cool that your family are originally from here (well a wee bit further south than me but still same land mass right). Glad to hear you are keeping tradition alive with your celebrations
> We got up this morning and my 5yr noticed the frost on the ground and said "thats to keep away the smell of boiled cabbage"
> Its a line from a story we read that Jack Frost comes out to protect humans from Goblins and the smell of cabbage but it was so appropriate today given the dinner cooking in alot of houses tonight (not mine though-I dont like cabbage)
> Hope you have a great day


That is tooo cute!  I love how kids just pick up certain things...my nephew does ti all the time and I have to figure out where it came from!

Speaking of tradition, my mom called this morning and they just booked another trip to Ireland in the fall for the family reunion (Cavanaugh Clan) in Ferns.  I'm just hoping that they want to take me with them 



D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> QOTD Sunday March 18 Georges Hautecourt from The Aristocats
> 
> *Georges Hautecourt: Come on, Edgar. Last one upstairs is a nincompoop.
> Edgar: Could we take the elevator this time, sir?
> Georges Hautecourt: That birdcage? Poppycock! Elevators are for old people. Whoops!
> [Hautecourt almost falls back, Edgar catches him]
> Edgar: May I give you a hand, sir?
> Georges Hautecourt: You wouldn't have an extra foot, would you, Edgar?*
> 
> Even Georges in his old age makes the effort to take the extra steps getting from place to place. He must realize that even the smallest addition of exercise is helpful. What have you done if anything to change your habits to get those extra steps into your daily routine? If nothing, what can you identify that would be a simple addition that would increase your daily exercise?


Today I will not sit down unless it is absolutely necessary...driving would be one of those times...oh, and finishing this post!  I usually choose to park farther away from the mall and such to get those extra steps in!



donac said:


> Good Sunday morning everyone.
> 
> One more show for Annie Get Your Gun.  Last night had a good audience but was very light.  We think it was because of St. Patrick's Day.
> 
> I spent some of the yesterday getting some costumes together for the school's 50.  We were able to fit all the women with only a few alterations needed.  We do have to make some fancy hats this week but some ribbons, flowers and a glue gun and it should take no more than an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last couple of months I have been trying to get more steps in by walking to the office more than once a day.  Yesterday I parked the car on one end of the mall and walked to the other end to get to the hair cut place.  Also when I was working on the show I volunteered to be the runner from the front of the building to the dressing rooms towards the back of the building.
> 
> Last month I did average over 10,000 step per day.  So far this month I have 220,000 steps for the first 17 days.
> 
> Nothing much here.  I have to go to church, grocery shop and then go to help out the show again.  After the show we have to sort the costumes since some have to go back to a rental place.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


Keep on stepping Dona!!!
So glad the play was a success 



mikamah said:


> I got a dog!  And I try to be a good doggy mama, so on work days we walk every morning 40-45 min since she will be in the crate during the day, and we do it again at night.  On weekends we are out a lot with her to exercise her and us.  Ds will take her for short walks alone on weekends, but for the long walks we go together.  I am loving this beautiful weather.  I work on the 1st floor of the hospital, but if I need to go to another floor, I never take the elevator unless I have a patient with me.  If I'm not in a rush, I will park further from the mall or grocery store, but often that is not the case.
> 
> I do tend to cook the same foods, chicken or steak on the grill, with roasted vegies and grilled potatoes.  I love roasted vegies, and do mix them up sometimes, but basicly brocolli/cauliflower, zuchini are my faves that I always fall back on.  I do look at price, and cauliflower has been 2 heads for 3 dollars, so I've had that a lot lately.  Brussels sprouts are another favorite.  When I get organized and plan, I don't get bored but if I don't have the plan, I can come home from work, look in the fridge, and not want to cook anything.  I love to cook a lot so I have leftover for at least another night.
> St patricks day before i had ds I lived within walking distance of many, many bars, and we'd walk to one irish bar, party all evening, and stumble home.  I can't imagine doing that anymore.  Yesterday I put green food coloring in some muffins I made, and we got shamrock shakes in the evening as our celebration.  I was thinking of going to the parade in Boston today, but don't think I'm going to.  I want to get out and do some yard work and clean up the porches so when I sit on my porch for coffee this week, I'm not looking at all the dirt.
> 
> I do love vegies, and like some others have said love salads that I don't have to make.  I also buy prewashed lettuce/spring mix when I'm doing salads, and basic vegies, tomatoes, cukes, celery, but will add fruit, apples or strawberries, cheese or avocado to mix it up a bit.  I do love nuts but ds has allergies, so I don't buy them usually.
> 
> I love this CC.  Thank you so much for all you do for the hh challenge.  I'm glad to hear you are feeling better and things are going ok with your med changes.  Thanks for the good wishes for michael.  He really is such a trooper.  And I need to remind myself of that when I want to kill him sometimes.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear this.  My prayers are with your family and your bil.  It is so devastating and difficult on the whole family.  He is young, and has that on his side to fight these awful illnesses.
> 
> Good morning everyone!!
> 
> I've missed you all, and said that I would take my 45 min while ds is at ccd to really catch up here.
> The other qotd I wanted to answer was Pamela's qotd on 5 reasons to lose weight.
> 1) to feel and be healthier
> 2)to set a good example for ds
> 3)to prevent obesity related illness as I age.  I saw my mom go through so much, and so much was lifestyle related.
> 4)To be active with less aches and pains.
> 5) to not be a burden on ds as I age. - funny we were talking about our family heritage, and I had 2 great aunts that lived to be over 100, and ds says, I hope you can live to be that old too.  sweet.
> 
> *Christopher*-So sorry to hear about your godfather.    You should be proud of how well you are handling it, and not using food to comfort yourself.
> And did I see you've done the disney marathon????  How many, do you still run or are you planning to do anymore?  Several BL gals are planning on the 2013 half or full.  It's a great goal to have.
> 
> *Karen*-Looking like coffee on the porch all week ahead!!!
> 
> *Pamela*-I did get my new furniture yesterday and it was from Jordans.  It is amazing how many couches they have for less than $400.  I'm very happy with it.  It looks nice, and the dog is adjusting.  Though she and michael were sitting on the old couch on the curb yesterday afternoon.  Having a hard time saying goodbye.
> 
> A belate Happy St Patricks day to everyone!!
> 
> Especially to *LuvpoohandCompany*, our resident Irish lassie!!  I loved when you posted about good craic.  I never knew that's how you spelled it.  Ireland is such a beautiful country.  My dad's family were from Cork, and my first trip was with my mom and sister for my 2nd cousins wedding in Cork city.  It was such an amazing time, and so fun to see the farm where my grandfather was born and meet all our cousins.  My other trip was for my best friends wedding in Ballyshannon,Donegal.   You Irish know how to celebrate!!  Lots of good memories.  Hope you had a lovely day yesterday.
> 
> *Dona*-Wow, you're taking a lot of steps!!  That is awesome!!!
> 
> *Janis*-Guinness stew sounds good.  I was at Jordans furniture, and got a frozen yogurt, but Richardson's has a guinness flavored ice cream, made with real guinness.  I tasted a sample, and it wasn't bad, but I don't really care for guinnes.  It's a little heavy for me.
> 
> Thank you *Christopher* for coaching this week  Such fun questions you've though of!!
> 
> Off to pick up ds at ccd.  Have a wonderful sunday everyone!!!



We missed you too Kathy!  Oh, you bet I am on the deck every morning this week!!!  Everything is swept and the chair are set up.  I put the wind chime up yesterday and cleaned off the electric grill!  Today I will put up the solar lights and start to plan my window box plantings...and maybe start my herbs!  Can't wait for spring!!!  I will think of you as I take the first sip!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Happy Sunday!  I already have the corned beef in the crock pot with Guinness, have begun the car bomb cupcakes and have laundry well on my way.  My dad is coming over to install my bedroom ceiling fan and knobs on my kitchen cabinets.  I feel so productive already!

I have been a really bad eater and exerciser this week...maybe vacation mode is too much for me.  This week I am still off so I am determined to get to the gym in the morning and then go through my usual day stuff...like I'm at work....

Off to do more laundry!!!


----------



## jillbur

D73 said:


> QOTD Saturday March 17  Chef Louis from The Little Mermaid
> 
> Chef Louis has an obsession with fish which perhaps is better to obsessed with than chocolate or potato chips/crisps. Have you found that as you diet you have become obsessed with a food or recipe  that you yourself eating all the time because you know how the calorie counts or WW points without thinking about it too much? Do you find yourself preparing your food in the same manner without much variety? Has this led to boredom and ultimately sending you  seeking something "bad" to fill a need for a different taste? How do you avoid an obsession and having your food become monotonous?
> 
> BONUS:  In the honor of St Patrick's Day, what do you do to celebrate? Is it a big part of your community or just another day on the calendar?



A lot of the snacks I eat are repetitive. I count calories on MFP, so I know the calories in Dannon Light & Fit yogurts, string cheese, and fruit. I just mentioned to DH how I love to try new recipes, but I feel like I am in a rut and we eat the sames things a lot. Most of the time, it's because DSs will eat it. They will try new foods, but when they don't like something, I have to make them something else. I really don't want to make 2 meals and since they are 8 & 5, I have to fix them something. If they got their own food, they would eat cereal all the time lol.

We acually do not do anything for St. Patrick's Day. BC (before children), I would go out and drink my green beer, but I'm to old for that now lol. We actually had a busy day, so we just did what we had planned. 




luvpoohandcompany said:


> Bonus. We do celebrate St Paddys day, surprised right lol
> We will be wearing our green and sporting our shamrock as we head out today. Its beautiful here today. The sun is shining and the frost is melting so it should heat up a little for later. Theres a parade in the city centre today and fireworks and music tonight but my youngest was sent home from school on thursday feeling unwell so I dont think we will make it this year  We will go visit my mum instead because Granny is baking treats for the kids today and apple tart for us which is 8pts ww per slice!! I have budgeted for 1 slice and will skip the cream! Yum [/COLOR]



An apple tart sounds delish! How you enjoyed it!




::Snow_White:: said:


> We used to have a farmer's market on the weekend in our town, but it's become so small that it's basically nonexistant anymore! Pretty sad, especially living in the midwest you'd figure there would be a lot of people, but I guess they just don't want to spend the time going out.
> 
> -----
> Our university is hosting a 5k this month. Debating on whether to sign up. I want to, but I can't convince anyone to go with me and considering it would be the real first "race" I don't want to go alone. -Sigh- I suppose I'll probably just end up going solo. I mean, who wants to pass up a 5k when they can do it? One of my new year's resolutions was to run a 5k this year and I'm already signed up for a half marathon!



We actually have a pretty good farmer's market, but it doesn't start until July. It goes until October, which is great, but I wish it was longer. I am going to try to find a produce co-op type thing where you pay a set price at the beginning of summer and each week you get certain things (and it's a pretty good variety). The only problem is the closest pick up for us is about a 20-25 minute drive and we will be on vacation a couple weeks this summer, so I don't know if I can find anyone to go pick up the produce so it doesn't go to waste.

You should totally do the 5k. They are a lot of fun and you'll want to do even more! If no one wants to do it with you, still do it. I actually found that I'd rather be by myself so I can go at my own pace instead of possibly going slower to be with a friend (or my sister).




donac said:


> Someone was talking about "Newsies" the other day.
> 
> It opened last fall as a musical at a theater here in jersey and last week it opened on Broadway.
> 
> Ds2 saw it in the fall with a friend and loved it.  Tomorrow he is taking his gf to see the Broadway version.  It should be interesting to see if they changed it anyway.



How was the Broadway show?




lisah0711 said:


> to all my *TEAM DONALD* friends for the congratulations on finally reaching ONE-derland after 20 years!
> 
> I did the work but I would not have been successful after all this time without the help and support of my WISH teammates so I thank you from the bottom of my heart!



This is so exciting! Congrats again!




RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Sounds like a packed weekend for you!  Karate party sounds pretty interesting!  I'm cleaning the kitchen cabinets today too...yes, I hate throwing things out...such a waste...I need to do a better job at looking in the fridge before starting a meal from scratch.
> 
> If I lived closer I would at least do the bathroom for you!!



I need to check out the pantry, fridge, and freezers before grocery shopping, too. I ended up tackling the bathroom, but I told DH I wish I could afford a maid for every other week. He said, "keep dreaming." Maybe I can bribe him somehow lol.




luvpoohandcompany said:


> Hiya Karen-how cool that your family are originally from here (well a wee bit further south than me but still same land mass right). Glad to hear you are keeping tradition alive with your celebrations
> We got up this morning and my 5yr noticed the frost on the ground and said "thats to keep away the smell of boiled cabbage"
> Its a line from a story we read that Jack Frost comes out to protect humans from Goblins and the smell of cabbage but it was so appropriate today given the dinner cooking in alot of houses tonight (not mine though-I dont like cabbage)
> Hope you have a great day



That is too cute! I'm telling you, 5 year olds say the funniest things. Mine just told DH to never point your finger up because that means you're swearing to God. But, you can point your finger down because a Minotaur lives down there and he makes poisonous soup.  I have no idea where he got that from!




Heather.Mohler said:


> I didn't really celebrate St. Patrick's Day.  I stared the day with my weigh-in and meeting (lost 0.2) then was off to school.  We had auditions at the school of music all day and our fraternity agreed to work them.  I ended up working in some activity by giving a potential student and her mother a tour of the campus.  And after a make-up flute lesson I went shopping (my favorite form of celebration!).  I bought the BL Cardio Max and the JM 30 Day Shred DVDs.  So while it wasn't exactly a day of parades in Savannah or drinking green beer it was still a pretty good day!



Sounds like you had a fun day!




buzz5985 said:


> Favorite Irish Blessing - May you be in Heaven a half hour before the Devil knows your dead!!!
> 
> We are heading into some warm weather in the Boston area - should be in the 70's all week.  Have a great Sunday everyone.
> 
> Janis



Great blessing! Enjoy the weather. We are in PA!




D73 said:


> QOTD Sunday March 18 Georges Hautecourt from The Aristocats
> 
> *Georges Hautecourt: Come on, Edgar. Last one upstairs is a nincompoop.
> Edgar: Could we take the elevator this time, sir?
> Georges Hautecourt: That birdcage? Poppycock! Elevators are for old people. Whoops!
> [Hautecourt almost falls back, Edgar catches him]
> Edgar: May I give you a hand, sir?
> Georges Hautecourt: You wouldn't have an extra foot, would you, Edgar?*
> 
> Even Georges in his old age makes the effort to take the extra steps getting from place to place. He must realize that even the smallest addition of exercise is helpful. What have you done if anything to change your habits to get those extra steps into your daily routine? If nothing, what can you identify that would be a simple addition that would increase your daily exercise?



I always park at the ends of parking lots and walk to the stores. I also walk to anything that is close to my house (stores, school). I wish I could walk/bike to work, but it's a couple miles and being a teacher, I take a lot with me (purse, lunch cooler, books, papers, gradebook, it just depends). Some days I walk during my lunch break. In the summer, I get a lot more extra steps since I'm not stuck at work all day.




::Snow_White:: said:


> Well, I go to university so I'm usually walking around campus every 50 minutes. All of my classes are on the first floor except one which is on the 3rd floor. I always take the stairs and it's actually gotten a lot easier since the beginning of the semester. Lately I've been trying to do as many jumping jacks throughout the day as I feel like. I read that doing 7000 burns an extra pound, so I figured I could do 7000 in a week. Yeah....right.
> 
> I only get in about 400 a day, but that is a whole lot when you actually do them. I would really love to get a standing desk for my computer. I'm planning on getting a stationary bike that I can use while watching my tv shows.
> 
> ---
> I beat the stuffing out of myself last night. Did around 400 jumping jacks throughout the morning, went to play tennis in the afternoon then came home and did Jillian Michael's 30DS. Then I was challenged to do another workout on the Wii active and I love a good challenge. Well... It's official, I actually cried during the last exercise on the wii. It was leg lifts and my arms were sweating so bad I kept sliding on the floor and couldn't keep my legs up anymore. I felt like a contestant on the biggest loser. I felt angry, hilarious, and happy all at the same time so it was kind of strange.
> 
> But! I'm feeling great today, my friend is coming over to workout and I'm subjecting her to 30DS or a run. She will probably kill me. Definitely looking forward to my rest day tomorrow, but I'll still get some walking in.
> 
> 6 more days and then it's only 2 months until Disney!!
> Hope you all have a fantastic day!



Glad you're feeling great today, but don't overdo your workouts! You don't want to get an injury or exhaust yourself! Good luck on all those jumping jacks. I hate them!




RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Happy Sunday!  I already have the corned beef in the crock pot with Guinness, have begun the car bomb cupcakes and have laundry well on my way.  My dad is coming over to install my bedroom ceiling fan and knobs on my kitchen cabinets.  I feel so productive already!
> 
> I have been a really bad eater and exerciser this week...maybe vacation mode is too much for me.  This week I am still off so I am determined to get to the gym in the morning and then go through my usual day stuff...like I'm at work....
> 
> Off to do more laundry!!!



Probably a stupid question, but what exactly are car bomb cupcakes?
Enjoy your week off!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I lost a couple quotes.

Christopher~I'm very sorry about your godfather. I'm glad you had the strength to avoid the chocolate and walk instead. 

Mary Poppins~I'm sorry to hear about your family member (I'm sorry I can't remember now). I hope everything turns out ok.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Well, I realized that Karate is not for my children lol. The party was a ton of fun, but DS8 is just not an athletic child. DS5 is left handed so everything was backward for him (since the teacher geared everything for right handers). They enjoyed it, though. 

I got almost everything done I wanted to this weekend. I'm hoping the rest gets done as the week goes on. 

It's so hard to get on the computer when it's so beautiful outside. So, if I don't have time while at work (during my lunch break), I probably won't be on until later at night. I'm hoping this weather stays around and we have no more cold weather days. I can't wait to get out and mulch. I am thinking of using a company like TruGreen for my backyard (it's fenced in and we spend all our time out there). I hate to use chemicals, but DH and I have tried on our own and it's not working. I need to get rid of weeds and grubs and need a hardy grass since the dog tears up our yard.  Maybe I'll call around this week and try to find a more environmentally friendly company.

Well, I am off to pack the boys lunches and finally have some time for myself. 

Jill


----------



## buzz5985

D73 said:


> QOTD Sunday March 18 Georges Hautecourt from The Aristocats
> 
> *Georges Hautecourt: Come on, Edgar. Last one upstairs is a nincompoop.
> Edgar: Could we take the elevator this time, sir?
> Georges Hautecourt: That birdcage? Poppycock! Elevators are for old people. Whoops!
> [Hautecourt almost falls back, Edgar catches him]
> Edgar: May I give you a hand, sir?
> Georges Hautecourt: You wouldn't have an extra foot, would you, Edgar?*
> 
> Even Georges in his old age makes the effort to take the extra steps getting from place to place. He must realize that even the smallest addition of exercise is helpful. What have you done if anything to change your habits to get those extra steps into your daily routine? If nothing, what can you identify that would be a simple addition that would increase your daily exercise?



With all the great weather we have been having - I have been going to a local forest to walk.  The road is paved, and it has hills, gasping for breath hills - or there are hiking trails also - but this time of year too much mud.  I do take the stairs at work - until my knees start to bother me.  I go to the farthest bathroom at work - my building is 1/4 mile long.  Dh walked in on me while I was vacuming the other day.  I was kind of dancing and vacuming fast - he told me I was going to throw my back out or break a hip.  LOL  



mikamah said:


> I got a dog!  And I try to be a good doggy mama, so on work days we walk every morning 40-45 min since she will be in the crate during the day, and we do it again at night.  On weekends we are out a lot with her to exercise her and us.  Ds will take her for short walks alone on weekends, but for the long walks we go together.  I am loving this beautiful weather.  I work on the 1st floor of the hospital, but if I need to go to another floor, I never take the elevator unless I have a patient with me.  If I'm not in a rush, I will park further from the mall or grocery store, but often that is not the case.
> 
> 
> *Pamela*-I did get my new furniture yesterday and it was from Jordans.  It is amazing how many couches they have for less than $400.  I'm very happy with it.  It looks nice, and the dog is adjusting.  Though she and michael were sitting on the old couch on the curb yesterday afternoon.  Having a hard time saying goodbye.
> 
> *Janis*-Guinness stew sounds good.  I was at Jordans furniture, and got a frozen yogurt, but Richardson's has a guinness flavored ice cream, made with real guinness.  I tasted a sample, and it wasn't bad, but I don't really care for guinnes.  It's a little heavy for me.



The origianl Guinness stew recipe I had from Cooking Light called for Guinness draught.  Not the Stout - but I noticed they have another recipe on there that calls for Stout.  I had never eaten a parsnip before I had that stew.  I really like them.  

Check your dog for ticks - we pulled 6 off of Patches yesterday and 2 today.  They weren't attached - just walking around.  We do use Frontline Plus, so I was surprised to see so many.  Just a heads up.  Check yourselves too.  

Janis


----------



## D73

*For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*

QOTD Monday March 19 Gurgi from The Black Cauldron

Gurgi was always on the search for Munchies and Crunchies. When you get those urges to eat something right away, what have you got on hand that fits into your plan that you can grab? Do you plan for these sudden urges? Do you spread your meals out in small increments throughout the day to avoid these situations?


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

buzz5985 said:


> The last time I went to the Doctor - he said something very interesting to me.  I was asking what diet is best, etc.  He told me the best thing to do is see how naturally skinny people eat/live.  He pointed out that they don't cut out foods - they stop eating when they are full.  He told me I had to retrain that part of me.  Eat everything but use some control.  So that is what I have been trying to do.  I will have pizza - but I make my own and load it up with fresh vegies and just a little cheese
> 
> Sounds like we are both following the same ideas. I like that it allows me to see this as a way of life rather than a way to lose weight and then risk putting it all back on when I "eat normally" again
> 
> In honor of St. Patrick's Day - I cooked my boiled dinner - grey corned beef - not red, cabbage, potatos, carrots and turnip.  I also made a Guinness Stew.  Had a few pints, listened to some Irish Pub music on Pandora.  Looked at my honeymoon pictures from our visit to Ireland.
> 
> Father's side hails from Cork and Mother's side from Galway.  Fathers side came to American in 1918, Mother's side 1880.
> 
> Favorite Irish Blessing - May you be in Heaven a half hour before the Devil knows your dead!!!
> 
> Love this blessing too! I had actually forgotten it until you reminded me





D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> QOTD Sunday March 18 Georges Hautecourt from The Aristocats
> 
> *Georges Hautecourt: Come on, Edgar. Last one upstairs is a nincompoop.
> Edgar: Could we take the elevator this time, sir?
> Georges Hautecourt: That birdcage? Poppycock! Elevators are for old people. Whoops!
> [Hautecourt almost falls back, Edgar catches him]
> Edgar: May I give you a hand, sir?
> Georges Hautecourt: You wouldn't have an extra foot, would you, Edgar?*
> 
> Even Georges in his old age makes the effort to take the extra steps getting from place to place. He must realize that even the smallest addition of exercise is helpful. What have you done if anything to change your habits to get those extra steps into your daily routine? If nothing, what can you identify that would be a simple addition that would increase your daily exercise?


I no longer take elevaters or escalators and try to park a wee bit further from the shops. Now that spring is here I'm hoping to walk to school to pick up my son at the end of the day so we both walk home Spent some time tidying my garden on Sunday and my mum and I are going to tackle her (much bigger) vegetable garden so we can grow our own veg I've commited to wed and sat mornings so that shouls give me a good workout 



D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> QOTD Monday March 19 Gurgi from The Black Cauldron
> 
> Gurgi was always on the search for Munchies and Crunchies. When you get those urges to eat something right away, what have you got on hand that fits into your plan that you can grab? Do you plan for these sudden urges? Do you spread your meals out in small increments throughout the day to avoid these situations?



I always have a bowl of fruit on the table and almonds and pistachios to hand when I want to munch. I have also discovered the joy of piri piri hoummous and mini bread sticks but I'm thinking I should change the breadsticks to raw veg to be even healthier. I have also become aware that "low fat" isnt always better as it can simply be loaded with sugar so I'm becoming more label savvy and checking out he ingredient list before I buy (rather than after I've eaten which used to be the case).


----------



## jillbur

buzz5985 said:


> With all the great weather we have been having - I have been going to a local forest to walk.  The road is paved, and it has hills, gasping for breath hills - or there are hiking trails also - but this time of year too much mud.  I do take the stairs at work - until my knees start to bother me.  I go to the farthest bathroom at work - my building is 1/4 mile long.  Dh walked in on me while I was vacuming the other day.  I was kind of dancing and vacuming fast - he told me I was going to throw my back out or break a hip.  LOL
> 
> That's pretty funny. Explain that one to the ER doctor lol. "Well doc, I was vacuuming and broke my hip."
> 
> The origianl Guinness stew recipe I had from Cooking Light called for Guinness draught.  Not the Stout - but I noticed they have another recipe on there that calls for Stout.  I had never eaten a parsnip before I had that stew.  I really like them.
> 
> Check your dog for ticks - we pulled 6 off of Patches yesterday and 2 today.  They weren't attached - just walking around.  We do use Frontline Plus, so I was surprised to see so many.  Just a heads up.  Check yourselves too.
> 
> Janis



Holy moly that's a lot of ticks. We've never had a tick on any of our pets, but we do check especially if we are camping or walking in the woods. 



D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> QOTD Monday March 19 Gurgi from The Black Cauldron
> 
> Gurgi was always on the search for Munchies and Crunchies. When you get those urges to eat something right away, what have you got on hand that fits into your plan that you can grab? Do you plan for these sudden urges? Do you spread your meals out in small increments throughout the day to avoid these situations?



I guess it depends on what I'm hungry for. I always have a trail mix for a sweet n salty urge, and string cheese or yogurt for a needed energy boost. Oh, and I've have been known to pop a Hershey kiss with almonds every once in awhile for a chocolate craving. I try to eat smaller meals. So I aim for 300 calories per meal. I fit in a snack in between.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Yay I made it on! Now, I better get ready for the week. Back to the same old routine. PSSA testing is over for us, so I have to get back in those books! 

BBL to check in!

Jill


----------



## pjlla

::Snow_White:: said:


> Thank you for the suggestion! I guess I just assumed it wouldn't taste much different but I roasted some carrots, broccoli, and cauliflower for lunch today and it was absolutely delicious! Way better than the way I fix it, and I didn't need any kind of sauce. Guess I have a new routine!



Glad to hear that you tried something new and enjoyed it!




D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> QOTD Sunday March 18 Georges Hautecourt from The Aristocats
> 
> *Georges Hautecourt: Come on, Edgar. Last one upstairs is a nincompoop.
> Edgar: Could we take the elevator this time, sir?
> Georges Hautecourt: That birdcage? Poppycock! Elevators are for old people. Whoops!
> [Hautecourt almost falls back, Edgar catches him]
> Edgar: May I give you a hand, sir?
> Georges Hautecourt: You wouldn't have an extra foot, would you, Edgar?*
> 
> Even Georges in his old age makes the effort to take the extra steps getting from place to place. He must realize that even the smallest addition of exercise is helpful. What have you done if anything to change your habits to get those extra steps into your daily routine? If nothing, what can you identify that would be a simple addition that would increase your daily exercise?




First of all, let me say, this is a GREAT one!  I tend to forget about this movie pretty easily.  That said, we do have a favorite line from the movie that gets quoted a lot in our house......"She's not a lady.... she's nothin' but a SISTER!"  


Before I restarted this journey in 2008, my exercise routine was pretty much.... NOTHING!  My treadmill had been a dust collector for a few years (although I had been using it fairly routinely when I originally bought it in about 2003-ish).  But I had never done ANYTHING for exercise other than walking.  So adding hills, weights, exercise DVDs (WATP, BL, JM) and RUNNING has been the biggest change.  Do I love it?  NO Do I like it?  NO.... but I like the results, so I keep at it.  



donac said:


> The last couple of months I have been trying to get more steps in by walking to the office more than once a day.  Yesterday I parked the car on one end of the mall and walked to the other end to get to the hair cut place.  Also when I was working on the show I volunteered to be the runner from the front of the building to the dressing rooms towards the back of the building.
> 
> Last month I did average over 10,000 step per day.  So far this month I have 220,000 steps for the first 17 days.
> 
> Nothing much here.  I have to go to church, grocery shop and then go to help out the show again.  After the show we have to sort the costumes since some have to go back to a rental place.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



That's an amazing number of steps!

DD and I attended her school musical (Footloose) on Sat. evening and I found myself scrutinizing the costumes, wondering who our "Dona" is here.   



mikamah said:


> I got a dog!  And I try to be a good doggy mama, so on work days we walk every morning 40-45 min since she will be in the crate during the day, and we do it again at night.  On weekends we are out a lot with her to exercise her and us.  Ds will take her for short walks alone on weekends, but for the long walks we go together.  I am loving this beautiful weather.  I work on the 1st floor of the hospital, but if I need to go to another floor, I never take the elevator unless I have a patient with me.  If I'm not in a rush, I will park further from the mall or grocery store, but often that is not the case.
> 
> Poko has earned her future way into doggie heaven already because she is making you healthier!
> 
> I do tend to cook the same foods, chicken or steak on the grill, with roasted vegies and grilled potatoes.  I love roasted vegies, and do mix them up sometimes, but basicly brocolli/cauliflower, zuchini are my faves that I always fall back on.  I do look at price, and cauliflower has been 2 heads for 3 dollars, so I've had that a lot lately.  Brussels sprouts are another favorite.  When I get organized and plan, I don't get bored but if I don't have the plan, I can come home from work, look in the fridge, and not want to cook anything.  I love to cook a lot so I have leftover for at least another night.
> 
> Around here we don't call them leftovers.... I call them "planned-overs"!  Sounds more appealing!
> 
> I do love vegies, and like some others have said love salads that I don't have to make.  I also buy prewashed lettuce/spring mix when I'm doing salads, and basic vegies, tomatoes, cukes, celery, but will add fruit, apples or strawberries, cheese or avocado to mix it up a bit.  I do love nuts but ds has allergies, so I don't buy them usually.
> 
> I went a long time not buying nuts because of DS's allergies, but we've been buying them/eating them pretty regularly for a year now and he hasn't really been bothered.  But we try to be careful not to eat them in the car with him.... the confined space makes him feel "funny".  You could buy the 100 calorie packs and take them to work. That way there are no open nut containers at home.  We have a designated "nut" cupboard.
> 
> 
> I've missed you all, and said that I would take my 45 min while ds is at ccd to really catch up here.
> The other qotd I wanted to answer was Pamela's qotd on 5 reasons to lose weight.
> 1) to feel and be healthier
> 2)to set a good example for ds
> 3)to prevent obesity related illness as I age.  I saw my mom go through so much, and so much was lifestyle related.
> 4)To be active with less aches and pains.
> 5) to not be a burden on ds as I age. - funny we were talking about our family heritage, and I had 2 great aunts that lived to be over 100, and ds says, I hope you can live to be that old too.  sweet.
> 
> 
> GREAT answers.  I think if we all had crystal balls and could see how the obesity affected our futures, we might be more willing to make changes now!
> 
> *Pamela*-I did get my new furniture yesterday and it was from Jordans.  It is amazing how many couches they have for less than $400.  I'm very happy with it.  It looks nice, and the dog is adjusting.  Though she and michael were sitting on the old couch on the curb yesterday afternoon.  Having a hard time saying goodbye.
> 
> Gotta love Jordan's!  Does your town pick up the old furniture or were you donating it or did you have to pay for it to be removed?
> 
> Off to pick up ds at ccd.  Have a wonderful sunday everyone!!!



Hope your weekend was relaxing and fun!



::Snow_White:: said:


> Well, I go to university so I'm usually walking around campus every 50 minutes. All of my classes are on the first floor except one which is on the 3rd floor. I always take the stairs and it's actually gotten a lot easier since the beginning of the semester. Lately I've been trying to do as many jumping jacks throughout the day as I feel like. I read that doing 7000 burns an extra pound, so I figured I could do 7000 in a week. Yeah....right.
> 
> I only get in about 400 a day, but that is a whole lot when you actually do them. I would really love to get a standing desk for my computer. I'm planning on getting a stationary bike that I can use while watching my tv shows.
> 
> ---
> I beat the stuffing out of myself last night. Did around 400 jumping jacks throughout the morning, went to play tennis in the afternoon then came home and did Jillian Michael's 30DS. Then I was challenged to do another workout on the Wii active and I love a good challenge. Well... It's official, I actually cried during the last exercise on the wii. It was leg lifts and my arms were sweating so bad I kept sliding on the floor and couldn't keep my legs up anymore. I felt like a contestant on the biggest loser. I felt angry, hilarious, and happy all at the same time so it was kind of strange.
> 
> But! I'm feeling great today, my friend is coming over to workout and I'm subjecting her to 30DS or a run. She will probably kill me. Definitely looking forward to my rest day tomorrow, but I'll still get some walking in.
> 
> 6 more days and then it's only 2 months until Disney!!
> Hope you all have a fantastic day!



WOW!  I'm super impressed.  Keep up the GREAT work!  You are an inspiration to me today!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> We missed you too Kathy!  Oh, you bet I am on the deck every morning this week!!!  Everything is swept and the chair are set up.  I put the wind chime up yesterday and cleaned off the electric grill!  Today I will put up the solar lights and start to plan my window box plantings...and maybe start my herbs!  Can't wait for spring!!!  I will think of you as I take the first sip!
> 
> Do you start you own herbs or buy seedlings?  I bought a mixed basket of herbs from our friends' organic garden last year and the year before, but I find I use very few of them. If I don't have a recipe, I'm not always sure how to use certain herbs.  I tend to use the basil, sage, chives, and rosemary, and not much else.  This year I am making my own mixed basket so I am not paying for the stuff I don't use!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Happy Sunday!  I already have the corned beef in the crock pot with Guinness, have begun the car bomb cupcakes and have laundry well on my way.  My dad is coming over to install my bedroom ceiling fan and knobs on my kitchen cabinets.  I feel so productive already!
> 
> I have been a really bad eater and exerciser this week...maybe vacation mode is too much for me.  This week I am still off so I am determined to get to the gym in the morning and then go through my usual day stuff...like I'm at work....
> 
> Off to do more laundry!!!



Hope the laundry got all done!



jillbur said:


> Well, I realized that Karate is not for my children lol. The party was a ton of fun, but DS8 is just not an athletic child. DS5 is left handed so everything was backward for him (since the teacher geared everything for right handers). They enjoyed it, though.
> 
> Good that you got a chance to find this out before dishing out the $$ for lessons!
> 
> I got almost everything done I wanted to this weekend. I'm hoping the rest gets done as the week goes on.
> 
> It's so hard to get on the computer when it's so beautiful outside. So, if I don't have time while at work (during my lunch break), I probably won't be on until later at night. I'm hoping this weather stays around and we have no more cold weather days. I can't wait to get out and mulch. I am thinking of using a company like TruGreen for my backyard (it's fenced in and we spend all our time out there). I hate to use chemicals, but DH and I have tried on our own and it's not working. I need to get rid of weeds and grubs and need a hardy grass since the dog tears up our yard.  Maybe I'll call around this week and try to find a more environmentally friendly company.
> 
> I hope you do think twice about this.  Is it really SO important that the backyard be weed-free?  Do you really want your dog and kids rolling around in those chemicals??  And no matter WHAT the lawn company tells you, those chemicals will reside in your soil for DECADES!
> 
> Well, I am off to pack the boys lunches and finally have some time for myself.
> 
> Jill



Enjoy your "me" time!



D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> QOTD Monday March 19 Gurgi from The Black Cauldron
> 
> Gurgi was always on the search for Munchies and Crunchies. When you get those urges to eat something right away, what have you got on hand that fits into your plan that you can grab? Do you plan for these sudden urges? Do you spread your meals out in small increments throughout the day to avoid these situations?



Confession time:  This is one Disney movie I have NEVER seen!  

I have urges like that pretty regularly.  Most of the time I try to ignore them.  But sometimes (like last night), they get the better of me. I ended my evening last night with a dark chocolate Lindt truffle.  It put me over my points for the day and didn't exactly leave me feeling guilt-free.  

I do try to have a few less-guilty  treats around for just such occasions, but last night the less-guilty stuff just wasn't cutting it.  I had already had a FiberOne bar (not something I eat very often.... too much of a Franken-food) and some lowfat microwave popcorn.... then a small piece of a lower fat dark chocolate (sadly it was ).... and  I couldn't shake the craving.  Since it was bedtime I should have just shut off the light and gone to sleep to forget it, but I just couldn't.  I suppose one truffle isn't going to cause too much damage.  Live and learn.  

I do tend to do my meals in small increments when I am here at home.  Since I don't always eat in the kitchen (I know, I know.... terrible habit!!), I tend to take my lunch in parts.... first I might eat a hot vegetable. Then return to the kitchen for my salad or main dish, and then come back for my fruit.  It tends to spread the lunch out more and make it last longer and get me a few extra steps, returning to the kitchen over and over!  But I don't always have time for that.... and if I'm at work I only have 20 minutes for lunch, so it is usually a rushed affair.  

This morning I had a cup of coffee when I drove DD to school.  Then when I got home I made broccoli.  When that was gone I made an eggwhite omelet with light cheese and spinach.  When I had eaten that, then I had a bowl of fruit salad.  Overall, breakfast took about 30-40 minutes to make/eat, not including that first cup of coffee.  



luvpoohandcompany said:


> I always have a bowl of fruit on the table and almonds and pistachios to hand when I want to munch. I have also discovered the joy of piri piri hoummous and mini bread sticks but I'm thinking I should change the breadsticks to raw veg to be even healthier. I have also become aware that "low fat" isnt always better as it can simply be loaded with sugar so I'm becoming more label savvy and checking out he ingredient list before I buy (rather than after I've eaten which used to be the case).



WOOOHOOO on becoming a label reader!  I think that is SO important!!


**************

Morning friends!  Sorry I didn't get to pop in yesterday.  DD's swim meet went just fine, but no PB times for her.  For some reason the end of this season isn't going really great.  And she swam anchor for her team's "A" freestyle relay and feels like she lost a place for them (came in 2nd in their heat) because  of a lousy turn, so she is beating herself up about it.  She is trying hard to PROVE that she deserves that "A" relay place and is afraid that she blew it for next year.  We'll see what happens this summer.

This was her last regular season meet of the year.  Next weekend is YMCA New Englands at Harvard and that is it for the season.  It makes me realize that starting this fall everything will be her "last".  Her last home team Invitational, her last Bobcat Invitational, her last Regionals...etc.  I cannot BELIEVE she will be a Senior.  So grab your babies, toddlers, elementary kids, and junior high students and HUG THEM TIGHT!  Because the days go slowly, but the YEARS GO QUICKLY and they will be gone before you know it!!  

I have two loads of laundry to fold and with today's nice weather I should have done another load of towels for the line, but I haven't.  Tonight's dinner is in the crockpot.  I wanted to make a "real" chili using stew beef instead of ground beef, but I couldn't find a recipe this morning, so I am winging it.  Wish us the best!  

It looks like a beautiful week around here!  Temps on Thursday are predicted to possibly hit the 80's!  I'm excited to open some windows and enjoy the sunshine.  

The girl that DD has been carpooling with to swim this season is officially done swimming (this week's practice is only for the kids who qualify for next weekend's Y New Englands), so I will have to drive DD all week.  That said, I think I will plan to do some walk/runs outside while she is swimming this week.  The practices will probably be shorter, since they are still tapering and that means it doesn't make sense for me to drop her and go home.  There is a nice quiet neighborhood next to the Y and it is a great place to walk and run.  So you heard it here first!  I WILL be walking/running outside this week during the evenings.  

Well.... .off to get something productive done with my morning!  TTYL..........P


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

jillbur said:


> I need to check out the pantry, fridge, and freezers before grocery shopping, too. I ended up tackling the bathroom, but I told DH I wish I could afford a maid for every other week. He said, "keep dreaming." Maybe I can bribe him somehow lol.
> Oh, what I wouldn't do for a housekeeper to do the work I hate....!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I lost a couple quotes.
> 
> Christopher~I'm very sorry about your godfather. I'm glad you had the strength to avoid the chocolate and walk instead.
> 
> Mary Poppins~I'm sorry to hear about your family member (I'm sorry I can't remember now). I hope everything turns out ok.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Well, I realized that Karate is not for my children lol. The party was a ton of fun, but DS8 is just not an athletic child. DS5 is left handed so everything was backward for him (since the teacher geared everything for right handers). They enjoyed it, though.
> 
> I got almost everything done I wanted to this weekend. I'm hoping the rest gets done as the week goes on.
> 
> It's so hard to get on the computer when it's so beautiful outside. So, if I don't have time while at work (during my lunch break), I probably won't be on until later at night. I'm hoping this weather stays around and we have no more cold weather days. I can't wait to get out and mulch. I am thinking of using a company like TruGreen for my backyard (it's fenced in and we spend all our time out there). I hate to use chemicals, but DH and I have tried on our own and it's not working. I need to get rid of weeds and grubs and need a hardy grass since the dog tears up our yard.  Maybe I'll call around this week and try to find a more environmentally friendly company.
> 
> Well, I am off to pack the boys lunches and finally have some time for myself.
> 
> Jill


Enjoy the beautiful weather!!  I can't wait to plant something...anything that won't die if we get a late frost!!
Good luck finding an enviro company...we have tons here in NJ so I hope they made it across the border!



D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> QOTD Monday March 19 Gurgi from The Black Cauldron
> 
> Gurgi was always on the search for Munchies and Crunchies. When you get those urges to eat something right away, what have you got on hand that fits into your plan that you can grab? Do you plan for these sudden urges? Do you spread your meals out in small increments throughout the day to avoid these situations?


I'm a 5 meals girl.  iI try to snack at 10:30 and 3 to keep things going.  SInce I am on break I have been really bad at this...I absolutely lose track of time!  I usually have fruit on hand or popcorn.  



pjlla said:


> **************
> 
> Morning friends!  Sorry I didn't get to pop in yesterday.  DD's swim meet went just fine, but no PB times for her.  For some reason the end of this season isn't going really great.  And she swam anchor for her team's "A" freestyle relay and feels like she lost a place for them (came in 2nd in their heat) because  of a lousy turn, so she is beating herself up about it.  She is trying hard to PROVE that she deserves that "A" relay place and is afraid that she blew it for next year.  We'll see what happens this summer.
> 
> This was her last regular season meet of the year.  Next weekend is YMCA New Englands at Harvard and that is it for the season.  It makes me realize that starting this fall everything will be her "last".  Her last home team Invitational, her last Bobcat Invitational, her last Regionals...etc.  I cannot BELIEVE she will be a Senior.  So grab your babies, toddlers, elementary kids, and junior high students and HUG THEM TIGHT!  Because the days go slowly, but the YEARS GO QUICKLY and they will be gone before you know it!!
> 
> I have two loads of laundry to fold and with today's nice weather I should have done another load of towels for the line, but I haven't.  Tonight's dinner is in the crockpot.  I wanted to make a "real" chili using stew beef instead of ground beef, but I couldn't find a recipe this morning, so I am winging it.  Wish us the best!
> 
> It looks like a beautiful week around here!  Temps on Thursday are predicted to possibly hit the 80's!  I'm excited to open some windows and enjoy the sunshine.
> 
> The girl that DD has been carpooling with to swim this season is officially done swimming (this week's practice is only for the kids who qualify for next weekend's Y New Englands), so I will have to drive DD all week.  That said, I think I will plan to do some walk/runs outside while she is swimming this week.  The practices will probably be shorter, since they are still tapering and that means it doesn't make sense for me to drop her and go home.  There is a nice quiet neighborhood next to the Y and it is a great place to walk and run.  So you heard it here first!  I WILL be walking/running outside this week during the evenings.
> 
> Well.... .off to get something productive done with my morning!  TTYL..........P



Not sure where your quote about herbs went  but to answer... We did a little experiment last year...my dad started with seeds and I started with seedlings.  His seeds took WAY too long to germinate and he missed out on the herbs when he needed them (yes, I supplied my batch )  My seedlings were great!!  And they were from Home Depot!!  I ended up with Basil (HUGE amounts), chives, and parsley.  My cucumber plant did very well but the pepper plant was a bit of a dud.  Remember, I do all of this on my deck!  This year I am going to attempt lavendar (for the third time!!) and maybe add oregano to the herbs....still thinking about this!

How was the real chili!!?  I am super curious!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I'm in a mood today...no idea why.  Maybe just a bad feeling...my mom just called to tell me that my Godfather was just put on life support.  He has straggled with Lupis and heart complications for years and it looks like it is really catching up to him.  It doesn't look like he will last the week...

I'm sad but so grateful that I have had him in my life for this long.  He was on deaths door 14 years ago so I feel as though the past 14 years have been a blessing.  

Yesterday was a bad eating day...corned beef and cabbage in the slow cooker...cooked in Guinness, soda bread with butter, fresh carrots, cauliflower "mashed potatoes", and Irish car bomb cupcakes.  The cupcakes were the killer - chocolate cake make with a little Guinness, chocolate gnache filling made with Jamisons, and buttercream made with Baileys.  Good thing they are almost gone....Brian can eat them or take them to school for the teachers tomorrow...

Back to spin tonight and tomorrow night and maybe wednesday morning.  I'm hoping to get my butt outside for some much needed walking...

Happy Monday!
~Karen


----------



## buzz5985

D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> QOTD Monday March 19 Gurgi from The Black Cauldron
> 
> Gurgi was always on the search for Munchies and Crunchies. When you get those urges to eat something right away, what have you got on hand that fits into your plan that you can grab? Do you plan for these sudden urges? Do you spread your meals out in small increments throughout the day to avoid these situations?



I try to keep cut up vegetables, a salad, a soup in the fridge at all times.  Tonight when I get home from work I plan on making some of the old WW 0 vegie soup.  I never really was a snacker - if I was hungry I would make a sandwich or grab the ice cream.


----------



## D73

donac said:


> Good Sunday morning everyone.
> 
> One more show for Annie Get Your Gun.  Last night had a good audience but was very light.  We think it was because of St. Patrick's Day.
> 
> I spent some of the yesterday getting some costumes together for the school's 50.  We were able to fit all the women with only a few alterations needed.  We do have to make some fancy hats this week but some ribbons, flowers and a glue gun and it should take no more than an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last couple of months I have been trying to get more steps in by walking to the office more than once a day.  Yesterday I parked the car on one end of the mall and walked to the other end to get to the hair cut place.  Also when I was working on the show I volunteered to be the runner from the front of the building to the dressing rooms towards the back of the building.
> 
> Last month I did average over 10,000 step per day.  So far this month I have 220,000 steps for the first 17 days.
> 
> Nothing much here.  I have to go to church, grocery shop and then go to help out the show again.  After the show we have to sort the costumes since some have to go back to a rental place.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



I hope that your final show went well and that your preps for the 50th are well in hand.

I am truly impressed with the number of steps you are taking. I have a pedometer, but I have not remembered to wear it for a LONG time.



mikamah said:


> I got a dog!  And I try to be a good doggy mama, so on work days we walk every morning 40-45 min since she will be in the crate during the day, and we do it again at night.  On weekends we are out a lot with her to exercise her and us.  Ds will take her for short walks alone on weekends, but for the long walks we go together.  I am loving this beautiful weather.  I work on the 1st floor of the hospital, but if I need to go to another floor, I never take the elevator unless I have a patient with me.  If I'm not in a rush, I will park further from the mall or grocery store, but often that is not the case.
> 
> THat is how my sister got all here exercise when she was losing weight. Got not 1 but 2 dogs and they needed 3 walks a day...which meant so did she.
> 
> I do tend to cook the same foods, chicken or steak on the grill, with roasted vegies and grilled potatoes.  I love roasted vegies, and do mix them up sometimes, but basicly brocolli/cauliflower, zuchini are my faves that I always fall back on.  I do look at price, and cauliflower has been 2 heads for 3 dollars, so I've had that a lot lately.  Brussels sprouts are another favorite.  When I get organized and plan, I don't get bored but if I don't have the plan, I can come home from work, look in the fridge, and not want to cook anything.  I love to cook a lot so I have leftover for at least another night.
> St patricks day before i had ds I lived within walking distance of many, many bars, and we'd walk to one irish bar, party all evening, and stumble home.  I can't imagine doing that anymore.  Yesterday I put green food coloring in some muffins I made, and we got shamrock shakes in the evening as our celebration.  I was thinking of going to the parade in Boston today, but don't think I'm going to.  I want to get out and do some yard work and clean up the porches so when I sit on my porch for coffee this week, I'm not looking at all the dirt.
> 
> I do love vegies, and like some others have said love salads that I don't have to make.  I also buy prewashed lettuce/spring mix when I'm doing salads, and basic vegies, tomatoes, cukes, celery, but will add fruit, apples or strawberries, cheese or avocado to mix it up a bit.  I do love nuts but ds has allergies, so I don't buy them usually.
> 
> I love this CC.  Thank you so much for all you do for the hh challenge.  I'm glad to hear you are feeling better and things are going ok with your med changes.  Thanks for the good wishes for michael.  He really is such a trooper.  And I need to remind myself of that when I want to kill him sometimes.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear this.  My prayers are with your family and your bil.  It is so devastating and difficult on the whole family.  He is young, and has that on his side to fight these awful illnesses.
> 
> Good morning everyone!!
> 
> I've missed you all, and said that I would take my 45 min while ds is at ccd to really catch up here.
> The other qotd I wanted to answer was Pamela's qotd on 5 reasons to lose weight.
> 1) to feel and be healthier
> 2)to set a good example for ds
> 3)to prevent obesity related illness as I age.  I saw my mom go through so much, and so much was lifestyle related.
> 4)To be active with less aches and pains.
> 5) to not be a burden on ds as I age. - funny we were talking about our family heritage, and I had 2 great aunts that lived to be over 100, and ds says, I hope you can live to be that old too.  sweet.
> 
> *Christopher*-So sorry to hear about your godfather.    You should be proud of how well you are handling it, and not using food to comfort yourself.
> And did I see you've done the disney marathon????  How many, do you still run or are you planning to do anymore?  Several BL gals are planning on the 2013 half or full.  It's a great goal to have.
> 
> *Karen*-Looking like coffee on the porch all week ahead!!!
> 
> *Pamela*-I did get my new furniture yesterday and it was from Jordans.  It is amazing how many couches they have for less than $400.  I'm very happy with it.  It looks nice, and the dog is adjusting.  Though she and michael were sitting on the old couch on the curb yesterday afternoon.  Having a hard time saying goodbye.
> 
> A belate Happy St Patricks day to everyone!!
> 
> Especially to *LuvpoohandCompany*, our resident Irish lassie!!  I loved when you posted about good craic.  I never knew that's how you spelled it.  Ireland is such a beautiful country.  My dad's family were from Cork, and my first trip was with my mom and sister for my 2nd cousins wedding in Cork city.  It was such an amazing time, and so fun to see the farm where my grandfather was born and meet all our cousins.  My other trip was for my best friends wedding in Ballyshannon,Donegal.   You Irish know how to celebrate!!  Lots of good memories.  Hope you had a lovely day yesterday.
> 
> *Dona*-Wow, you're taking a lot of steps!!  That is awesome!!!
> 
> *Janis*-Guinness stew sounds good.  I was at Jordans furniture, and got a frozen yogurt, but Richardson's has a guinness flavored ice cream, made with real guinness.  I tasted a sample, and it wasn't bad, but I don't really care for guinnes.  It's a little heavy for me.
> 
> Thank you *Christopher* for coaching this week  Such fun questions you've though of!!
> 
> Off to pick up ds at ccd.  Have a wonderful sunday everyone!!!



It appears that I may have killed the thread......so few people coming along to write. I guess the merge is coming at the right time. I just hope it is not my questions that have sent people running.



::Snow_White:: said:


> Well, I go to university so I'm usually walking around campus every 50 minutes. All of my classes are on the first floor except one which is on the 3rd floor. I always take the stairs and it's actually gotten a lot easier since the beginning of the semester. Lately I've been trying to do as many jumping jacks throughout the day as I feel like. I read that doing 7000 burns an extra pound, so I figured I could do 7000 in a week. Yeah....right.
> 
> Wow, I have not done jumping jacks for years. I wonder how long it would take to do 7000 of them?
> 
> I only get in about 400 a day, but that is a whole lot when you actually do them. I would really love to get a standing desk for my computer. I'm planning on getting a stationary bike that I can use while watching my tv shows.
> 
> ---
> I beat the stuffing out of myself last night. Did around 400 jumping jacks throughout the morning, went to play tennis in the afternoon then came home and did Jillian Michael's 30DS. Then I was challenged to do another workout on the Wii active and I love a good challenge. Well... It's official, I actually cried during the last exercise on the wii. It was leg lifts and my arms were sweating so bad I kept sliding on the floor and couldn't keep my legs up anymore. I felt like a contestant on the biggest loser. I felt angry, hilarious, and happy all at the same time so it was kind of strange.
> 
> But! I'm feeling great today, my friend is coming over to workout and I'm subjecting her to 30DS or a run. She will probably kill me. Definitely looking forward to my rest day tomorrow, but I'll still get some walking in.
> 
> Careful with the extra exercise. Make sure you take some time off and rest your muscles.
> 
> 6 more days and then it's only 2 months until Disney!!
> Hope you all have a fantastic day!



I am counting counting too. 12 Days!!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> That is tooo cute!  I love how kids just pick up certain things...my nephew does ti all the time and I have to figure out where it came from!
> 
> Speaking of tradition, my mom called this morning and they just booked another trip to Ireland in the fall for the family reunion (Cavanaugh Clan) in Ferns.  I'm just hoping that they want to take me with them
> 
> 
> Today I will not sit down unless it is absolutely necessary...driving would be one of those times...oh, and finishing this post!  I usually choose to park farther away from the mall and such to get those extra steps in!
> 
> 
> Keep on stepping Dona!!!
> So glad the play was a success
> 
> 
> 
> We missed you too Kathy!  Oh, you bet I am on the deck every morning this week!!!  Everything is swept and the chair are set up.  I put the wind chime up yesterday and cleaned off the electric grill!  Today I will put up the solar lights and start to plan my window box plantings...and maybe start my herbs!  Can't wait for spring!!!  I will think of you as I take the first sip!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Happy Sunday!  I already have the corned beef in the crock pot with Guinness, have begun the car bomb cupcakes and have laundry well on my way.  My dad is coming over to install my bedroom ceiling fan and knobs on my kitchen cabinets.  I feel so productive already!
> 
> I have been a really bad eater and exerciser this week...maybe vacation mode is too much for me.  This week I am still off so I am determined to get to the gym in the morning and then go through my usual day stuff...like I'm at work....
> 
> Off to do more laundry!!!



Enjoy your vacation and try to find that balance of vacation and staying on track. You can do it!



jillbur said:


> Well, I realized that Karate is not for my children lol. The party was a ton of fun, but DS8 is just not an athletic child. DS5 is left handed so everything was backward for him (since the teacher geared everything for right handers). They enjoyed it, though.
> 
> I got almost everything done I wanted to this weekend. I'm hoping the rest gets done as the week goes on.
> 
> I am impressed. I do not seem to get through my weekend chores that I plan. Sometimes I think I plan too much.
> 
> It's so hard to get on the computer when it's so beautiful outside. So, if I don't have time while at work (during my lunch break), I probably won't be on until later at night. I'm hoping this weather stays around and we have no more cold weather days. I can't wait to get out and mulch. I am thinking of using a company like TruGreen for my backyard (it's fenced in and we spend all our time out there). I hate to use chemicals, but DH and I have tried on our own and it's not working. I need to get rid of weeds and grubs and need a hardy grass since the dog tears up our yard.  Maybe I'll call around this week and try to find a more environmentally friendly company.
> 
> Well, I am off to pack the boys lunches and finally have some time for myself.
> 
> Jill



Perhaps it is the lovely weather that is keeping people away from their computers. I hope that they are all outside exercising and enjoying being outside to improve their health.





luvpoohandcompany said:


> I no longer take elevaters or escalators and try to park a wee bit further from the shops. Now that spring is here I'm hoping to walk to school to pick up my son at the end of the day so we both walk home Spent some time tidying my garden on Sunday and my mum and I are going to tackle her (much bigger) vegetable garden so we can grow our own veg I've commited to wed and sat mornings so that shouls give me a good workout
> 
> Giving up the elevators and escalators. Amazing how a simple action can effect your health so significantly.
> 
> I always have a bowl of fruit on the table and almonds and pistachios to hand when I want to munch. I have also discovered the joy of piri piri hoummous and mini bread sticks but I'm thinking I should change the breadsticks to raw veg to be even healthier. I have also become aware that "low fat" isnt always better as it can simply be loaded with sugar so I'm becoming more label savvy and checking out he ingredient list before I buy (rather than after I've eaten which used to be the case).



I have been reading labels more frequently in the store now too. A lot of people look at me like I am strange.



jillbur said:


> Holy moly that's a lot of ticks. We've never had a tick on any of our pets, but we do check especially if we are camping or walking in the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it depends on what I'm hungry for. I always have a trail mix for a sweet n salty urge, and string cheese or yogurt for a needed energy boost. Oh, and I've have been known to pop a Hershey kiss with almonds every once in awhile for a chocolate craving. I try to eat smaller meals. So I aim for 300 calories per meal. I fit in a snack in between.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Yay I made it on! Now, I better get ready for the week. Back to the same old routine. PSSA testing is over for us, so I have to get back in those books!
> 
> BBL to check in!
> 
> Jill



I do not miss all those standardized tests. They were horrible when I taught in Florida. We have some standardized tests here but only for a few year groups and not for all of them. And they seem to take only 2 or 3 days rather than a week and a half.



pjlla said:


> Glad to hear that you tried something new and enjoyed it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, let me say, this is a GREAT one!  I tend to forget about this movie pretty easily.  That said, we do have a favorite line from the movie that gets quoted a lot in our house......"She's not a lady.... she's nothin' but a SISTER!"
> 
> 
> I love that quote too......just wan't sure how to tie that into the BL Challenge
> 
> Before I restarted this journey in 2008, my exercise routine was pretty much.... NOTHING!  My treadmill had been a dust collector for a few years (although I had been using it fairly routinely when I originally bought it in about 2003-ish).  But I had never done ANYTHING for exercise other than walking.  So adding hills, weights, exercise DVDs (WATP, BL, JM) and RUNNING has been the biggest change.  Do I love it?  NO Do I like it?  NO.... but I like the results, so I keep at it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's an amazing number of steps!
> 
> DD and I attended her school musical (Footloose) on Sat. evening and I found myself scrutinizing the costumes, wondering who our "Dona" is here.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your weekend was relaxing and fun!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!  I'm super impressed.  Keep up the GREAT work!  You are an inspiration to me today!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the laundry got all done!
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your "me" time!
> 
> 
> 
> Confession time:  This is one Disney movie I have NEVER seen!
> 
> Actually it is rather dark and sinister. Not top of the list for people to watch, that is for sure.
> 
> I have urges like that pretty regularly.  Most of the time I try to ignore them.  But sometimes (like last night), they get the better of me. I ended my evening last night with a dark chocolate Lindt truffle.  It put me over my points for the day and didn't exactly leave me feeling guilt-free.
> Oh, I can understand the Lindt truffle. Swiss chocolate is a tricky thing for me too.....it's everywhere (Go figure)
> 
> I do keep some WW Swiss chocolate around for emergencies here. Very tasty and better in the calorie department.
> 
> I do try to have a few less-guilty  treats around for just such occasions, but last night the less-guilty stuff just wasn't cutting it.  I had already had a FiberOne bar (not something I eat very often.... too much of a Franken-food) and some lowfat microwave popcorn.... then a small piece of a lower fat dark chocolate (sadly it was ).... and  I couldn't shake the craving.  Since it was bedtime I should have just shut off the light and gone to sleep to forget it, but I just couldn't.  I suppose one truffle isn't going to cause too much damage.  Live and learn.
> 
> I do tend to do my meals in small increments when I am here at home.  Since I don't always eat in the kitchen (I know, I know.... terrible habit!!), I tend to take my lunch in parts.... first I might eat a hot vegetable. Then return to the kitchen for my salad or main dish, and then come back for my fruit.  It tends to spread the lunch out more and make it last longer and get me a few extra steps, returning to the kitchen over and over!  But I don't always have time for that.... and if I'm at work I only have 20 minutes for lunch, so it is usually a rushed affair.
> 
> This morning I had a cup of coffee when I drove DD to school.  Then when I got home I made broccoli.  When that was gone I made an eggwhite omelet with light cheese and spinach.  When I had eaten that, then I had a bowl of fruit salad.  Overall, breakfast took about 30-40 minutes to make/eat, not including that first cup of coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> WOOOHOOO on becoming a label reader!  I think that is SO important!!
> 
> 
> **************
> 
> Morning friends!  Sorry I didn't get to pop in yesterday.  DD's swim meet went just fine, but no PB times for her.  For some reason the end of this season isn't going really great.  And she swam anchor for her team's "A" freestyle relay and feels like she lost a place for them (came in 2nd in their heat) because  of a lousy turn, so she is beating herself up about it.  She is trying hard to PROVE that she deserves that "A" relay place and is afraid that she blew it for next year.  We'll see what happens this summer.
> 
> This was her last regular season meet of the year.  Next weekend is YMCA New Englands at Harvard and that is it for the season.  It makes me realize that starting this fall everything will be her "last".  Her last home team Invitational, her last Bobcat Invitational, her last Regionals...etc.  I cannot BELIEVE she will be a Senior.  So grab your babies, toddlers, elementary kids, and junior high students and HUG THEM TIGHT!  Because the days go slowly, but the YEARS GO QUICKLY and they will be gone before you know it!!
> 
> I have two loads of laundry to fold and with today's nice weather I should have done another load of towels for the line, but I haven't.  Tonight's dinner is in the crockpot.  I wanted to make a "real" chili using stew beef instead of ground beef, but I couldn't find a recipe this morning, so I am winging it.  Wish us the best!
> 
> It looks like a beautiful week around here!  Temps on Thursday are predicted to possibly hit the 80's!  I'm excited to open some windows and enjoy the sunshine.
> 
> The girl that DD has been carpooling with to swim this season is officially done swimming (this week's practice is only for the kids who qualify for next weekend's Y New Englands), so I will have to drive DD all week.  That said, I think I will plan to do some walk/runs outside while she is swimming this week.  The practices will probably be shorter, since they are still tapering and that means it doesn't make sense for me to drop her and go home.  There is a nice quiet neighborhood next to the Y and it is a great place to walk and run.  So you heard it here first!  I WILL be walking/running outside this week during the evenings.
> 
> Well.... .off to get something productive done with my morning!  TTYL..........P



I am moving my exercise outside when possible too. Of course it has decided to rain the last 2 days so I have been in the gym again.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Enjoy the beautiful weather!!  I can't wait to plant something...anything that won't die if we get a late frost!!
> Good luck finding an enviro company...we have tons here in NJ so I hope they made it across the border!
> 
> 
> I'm a 5 meals girl.  iI try to snack at 10:30 and 3 to keep things going.  SInce I am on break I have been really bad at this...I absolutely lose track of time!  I usually have fruit on hand or popcorn.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure where your quote about herbs went  but to answer... We did a little experiment last year...my dad started with seeds and I started with seedlings.  His seeds took WAY too long to germinate and he missed out on the herbs when he needed them (yes, I supplied my batch )  My seedlings were great!!  And they were from Home Depot!!  I ended up with Basil (HUGE amounts), chives, and parsley.  My cucumber plant did very well but the pepper plant was a bit of a dud.  Remember, I do all of this on my deck!  This year I am going to attempt lavendar (for the third time!!) and maybe add oregano to the herbs....still thinking about this!
> 
> How was the real chili!!?  I am super curious!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I'm in a mood today...no idea why.  Maybe just a bad feeling...my mom just called to tell me that my Godfather was just put on life support.  He has straggled with Lupis and heart complications for years and it looks like it is really catching up to him.  It doesn't look like he will last the week...
> 
> Sorry to hear about your godfather. I can sympathize right now for sure.
> 
> I'm sad but so grateful that I have had him in my life for this long.  He was on deaths door 14 years ago so I feel as though the past 14 years have been a blessing.
> 
> Yesterday was a bad eating day...corned beef and cabbage in the slow cooker...cooked in Guinness, soda bread with butter, fresh carrots, cauliflower "mashed potatoes", and Irish car bomb cupcakes.  The cupcakes were the killer - chocolate cake make with a little Guinness, chocolate gnache filling made with Jamisons, and buttercream made with Baileys.  Good thing they are almost gone....Brian can eat them or take them to school for the teachers tomorrow...
> 
> Bad eating days can sometimes kick you into gear both mentally and with your metabolism. As long as you don't use it as an excuse to stay off the wagon and have them only now and again.
> 
> Back to spin tonight and tomorrow night and maybe wednesday morning.  I'm hoping to get my butt outside for some much needed walking...
> 
> Happy Monday!
> ~Karen


°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°

Well Team, things really are slowing down here. I hope that I have not killed the thread as the coach this week.

It has been a little tough being so far away today while my family and friends gathered for my godfather's funeral. But I am doing all right. I have now gotten tot he point of not having an appetite. So I am not sure which is better.....craving things I can't have or not eating enough calories. Hmmmm.

Time for me to head to bed. Will be back tomorrow!

Christopher


----------



## ::Snow_White::

jillbur said:


> We actually have a pretty good farmer's market, but it doesn't start until July. It goes until October, which is great, but I wish it was longer. I am going to try to find a produce co-op type thing where you pay a set price at the beginning of summer and each week you get certain things (and it's a pretty good variety). The only problem is the closest pick up for us is about a 20-25 minute drive and we will be on vacation a couple weeks this summer, so I don't know if I can find anyone to go pick up the produce so it doesn't go to waste.
> 
> You should totally do the 5k. They are a lot of fun and you'll want to do even more! If no one wants to do it with you, still do it. I actually found that I'd rather be by myself so I can go at my own pace instead of possibly going slower to be with a friend (or my sister).
> 
> I've never heard of where you pay a set price and get a variety of things. That is cool!
> 
> I plan on doing it, it's been raining all week so hopefully I can get a couple more runs outside in before it comes around.
> 
> Glad you're feeling great today, but don't overdo your workouts! You don't want to get an injury or exhaust yourself! Good luck on all those jumping jacks. I hate them!
> 
> Yeah, I don't plan on doing that ever again.  I knew after Jillian that it wasn't going to be pretty.
> 
> Well, I realized that Karate is not for my children lol. The party was a ton of fun, but DS8 is just not an athletic child. DS5 is left handed so everything was backward for him (since the teacher geared everything for right handers). They enjoyed it, though.
> 
> Glad they had a good time! Poor DS, I hate it when I'm doing some workout videos and they are facing the opposite way so I'm not sure which way I'm suppose to be going!
> 
> Well, I am off to pack the boys lunches and finally have some time for myself.
> 
> Jill





D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> QOTD Monday March 19 Gurgi from The Black Cauldron
> 
> Gurgi was always on the search for Munchies and Crunchies. When you get those urges to eat something right away, what have you got on hand that fits into your plan that you can grab? Do you plan for these sudden urges? Do you spread your meals out in small increments throughout the day to avoid these situations?



Luckily I haven't been struck with the munchies too often, which I'm surprised about. I slowly start to get hungry around my snack time (I try to eat breakfast at 7-8, snack at 10, lunch at 12-1, snack at 3, dinner at 5-6) but I have a clear enough head that I can kind of think about what I want and add it into MFP before making a decision! If anything I crave chocolate so I have some Godiva dark chocolate on hand in the freezer. Usually I have some extra calories and the chocolate is 50 calories. I usually have 1 or 2 of those a day now.



pjlla said:


> Glad to hear that you tried something new and enjoyed it!
> 
> I just fixed them again today! I have become addicted.
> 
> WOW!  I'm super impressed.  Keep up the GREAT work!  You are an inspiration to me today!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Confession time:  This is one Disney movie I have NEVER seen!
> 
> I have urges like that pretty regularly.  Most of the time I try to ignore them.  But sometimes (like last night), they get the better of me. I ended my evening last night with a dark chocolate Lindt truffle.  It put me over my points for the day and didn't exactly leave me feeling guilt-free.
> 
> At least it was dark chocolate!
> 
> I do try to have a few less-guilty  treats around for just such occasions, but last night the less-guilty stuff just wasn't cutting it.  I had already had a FiberOne bar (not something I eat very often.... too much of a Franken-food) and some lowfat microwave popcorn.... then a small piece of a lower fat dark chocolate (sadly it was ).... and  I couldn't shake the craving.  Since it was bedtime I should have just shut off the light and gone to sleep to forget it, but I just couldn't.  I suppose one truffle isn't going to cause too much damage.  Live and learn.
> 
> I have some of those moments. I can either go to sleep or eat something and then go to sleep. I've made both decisions. Of course I wake up smiling the next day when I conquered the craving, but, you're right! Live and learn, there's always another day!
> 
> I do tend to do my meals in small increments when I am here at home.  Since I don't always eat in the kitchen (I know, I know.... terrible habit!!), I tend to take my lunch in parts.... first I might eat a hot vegetable. Then return to the kitchen for my salad or main dish, and then come back for my fruit.  It tends to spread the lunch out more and make it last longer and get me a few extra steps, returning to the kitchen over and over!  But I don't always have time for that.... and if I'm at work I only have 20 minutes for lunch, so it is usually a rushed affair.
> 
> I don't eat in the kitchen either, usually my room which is my bedroom, relaxing room, workout room, homework room, dinner room, you know how they all say that your bedroom should be for sleep only?
> 
> I think that actually is quite a neat way of doing things! I tend to eat too fast.
> 
> Morning friends!  Sorry I didn't get to pop in yesterday.  DD's swim meet went just fine, but no PB times for her.  For some reason the end of this season isn't going really great.  And she swam anchor for her team's "A" freestyle relay and feels like she lost a place for them (came in 2nd in their heat) because  of a lousy turn, so she is beating herself up about it.  She is trying hard to PROVE that she deserves that "A" relay place and is afraid that she blew it for next year.  We'll see what happens this summer.
> 
> Sorry about your DD. I'm sure she did wonderful, I hope she starts to feel better about it!
> 
> This was her last regular season meet of the year.  Next weekend is YMCA New Englands at Harvard and that is it for the season.  It makes me realize that starting this fall everything will be her "last".  Her last home team Invitational, her last Bobcat Invitational, her last Regionals...etc.  I cannot BELIEVE she will be a Senior.  So grab your babies, toddlers, elementary kids, and junior high students and HUG THEM TIGHT!  Because the days go slowly, but the YEARS GO QUICKLY and they will be gone before you know it!!
> 
> My original plan was to move out of the state for college. I think my grandmother and mom were pretty happy when I decided to live at home and go to a local university.
> 
> I have two loads of laundry to fold and with today's nice weather I should have done another load of towels for the line, but I haven't.  Tonight's dinner is in the crockpot.  I wanted to make a "real" chili using stew beef instead of ground beef, but I couldn't find a recipe this morning, so I am winging it.  Wish us the best!
> 
> It looks like a beautiful week around here!  Temps on Thursday are predicted to possibly hit the 80's!  I'm excited to open some windows and enjoy the sunshine.
> 
> The girl that DD has been carpooling with to swim this season is officially done swimming (this week's practice is only for the kids who qualify for next weekend's Y New Englands), so I will have to drive DD all week.  That said, I think I will plan to do some walk/runs outside while she is swimming this week.  The practices will probably be shorter, since they are still tapering and that means it doesn't make sense for me to drop her and go home.  There is a nice quiet neighborhood next to the Y and it is a great place to walk and run.  So you heard it here first!  I WILL be walking/running outside this week during the evenings.
> 
> Well.... .off to get something productive done with my morning!  TTYL..........P



Hope you have been getting your walks in!!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I'm in a mood today...no idea why.  Maybe just a bad feeling...my mom just called to tell me that my Godfather was just put on life support.  He has straggled with Lupis and heart complications for years and it looks like it is really catching up to him.  It doesn't look like he will last the week...
> 
> I'm sad but so grateful that I have had him in my life for this long.  He was on deaths door 14 years ago so I feel as though the past 14 years have been a blessing.
> 
> Yesterday was a bad eating day...corned beef and cabbage in the slow cooker...cooked in Guinness, soda bread with butter, fresh carrots, cauliflower "mashed potatoes", and Irish car bomb cupcakes.  The cupcakes were the killer - chocolate cake make with a little Guinness, chocolate gnache filling made with Jamisons, and buttercream made with Baileys.  Good thing they are almost gone....Brian can eat them or take them to school for the teachers tomorrow...
> 
> Back to spin tonight and tomorrow night and maybe wednesday morning.  I'm hoping to get my butt outside for some much needed walking...
> 
> Happy Monday!
> ~Karen



 So sorry about your Godfather.



D73 said:


> I am counting counting too. 12 Days!!
> 
> Well Team, things really are slowing down here. I hope that I have not killed the thread as the coach this week.
> 
> It has been a little tough being so far away today while my family and friends gathered for my godfather's funeral. But I am doing all right. I have now gotten tot he point of not having an appetite. So I am not sure which is better.....craving things I can't have or not eating enough calories. Hmmmm.
> 
> Time for me to head to bed. Will be back tomorrow!
> 
> Christopher




The jumping jacks ended after yesterday.  I guess I'm not THAT dedicated to it. I figure I have enough exercising to do.

Woohoo, 12 days! I wish!

Glad you are doing okay.

-----
Well, okay, I said today would be my off day. 

It poured rain here today and I didn't feel like I did anything so I HAD to get on the TM. I was all antsy and needed to get moving. Did 2 miles, feel great. 

Tomorrow will be my rest day, promise. 

I have been watching Star Wars, we'll be at DHS one day for star wars weekend and I'd never seen the movies. They are good, I'm a little lost on the storyline still after the first three episodes, but I totally want to be a Jedi.


----------



## dvccruiser76

Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge  can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused 


First some stats

MAINTAINERS: 
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 0

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------40!
not reporting in for 1 week-----3
not reporting in for 2 weeks----4
not reporting in for 3 weeks----4
Excused--------------------------3
weigh ins-------------------------26
gains-----------------------------2
maintains------------------------5
losses----------------------------18
new or returning members ----1


Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 11!
This weeks group loss = 20.0 pounds! 
Average percentage of weight lost 0.39 % 
Total group weight loss so far 486.5 pounds! 

AWESOME!

Retention Rate (compared to the 72 participants we had sign up for our start week on January 1st)
40% (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!


Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 11? 

The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 11 Superstars!! 
*#10 - 0.44% - buzz5985 
#9 - 0.54% - Disneyluvr  
#8 - TIE - 0.63% - akhaloha & luvpoohandcompany 
#7 - 0.65% - #1hoosierfan 
#6 - 0.73% - liesel 
#5 - 0.74% - ougrad86 
#4 - 0.80% - dvccruiser76  
#3 - 1.17% - D73 
#2 - 1.19% - jillbur *
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 11 Biggest Loser is: 
*#1 - 1.48% - belledreamer *

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time. 

Have a healthy day!
*Congratulations belledreamer!!! *

What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week! :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version







or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this 
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 


Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## dvccruiser76

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!!!*

NOTE: This list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3 weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.

How this works: You set your goal for what you want to lose in the challenge. Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.

Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.

Since the goals are an individual thing, the list is just in alphabetical order to make it easier for everybody to find their own name. If there are any questions or suggestions please let me know. 

We have done 11 out of 21 weeks, so the challenge is 52% complete.



#1hoosierfan - 44.67
4Holidays - 32.00
amykathleen2005 - 74.36
araes2120 - 22.50
buzz5985 - 0.00
CaliforniaDreaming - 50.67
ChelleyB - 23.57
D73 - 71.18
Disneyluvr - 16.67
dvccruiser76 - 48.89
EDuke98080 - 0.00
happysummer - 37.14
Heidi Lou - 0.00
jillbur - 80.00
Jujubee727 - 41.33
liesel - 52.44
luvpoohandcompany - 50.00
mackeysmom - 37.50
Mary.Poppins - 42.50
mommyof2Pirates - 50.67
ougrad86 - 48.33
quasar4legs - 41.45
Scraggy - 21.20
shellebelle76 - 38.40
::Snow White:: - 47.19
trinaweena - 27.32
VirataMama4 - 35.47
vitfamily - 50.00
wickeys friend - 0.00



I find everybody on the list an inspiration and everybody who participates in this challenge is an inspiration in and of themselves. Whether you post, lurk or just pm your weight and check results on Tuesdays, you have made a commitment to yourself. And that is the biggest inspiration of all!BY Octoberbride03


----------



## dvccruiser76

*This week's winning team with 33.47% is Team Mickey!!*

*Team Donald weighed-in losing 15.84% for the week!*

Additional stats for the week!!!!

*BernardandMissBianca won for Team Mickey with 2.54% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*

*Congrats to belledreamer who was Doanld's Team winner with 1.48%!*

Team Donald lost 20.0 pounds this week
Team Mickey lost 17.7 pounds this week

*Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 486.5 pounds and Team Mickey's total weight loss to date is 406.3!!!*
Both teams together have lost 892.8 pounds!!!! Amazing! 

Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!

Have an OP week


----------



## belledreamer

Don't worry Chris; you didn't kill the thread.  I just haven't had much to say lately. 

Needing to go clothes shopping soon.  My jeans are getting so loose that I can almost take them off without unbuttoning them! YAY!  Got a really cute top the other day; it's white, blue, and purple with butterflies all over and it hugs my curves in all the right places.   I'll have to take some updated pics soon!

Seems like I'm finally over my weight loss plateau.  Including weights in my workout routine has really seemed to make a difference.  Plus, I've increased my calorie intake from 1,200 to around 1,600.  I had a couple of 1,600 calorie day last week and was worried I was going to gain.  Instead, I lost 3 lbs!   Who would have guessed that eating more calories can actually help you LOSE weight?!

In the meantime, I've found another show to obsess over... 

First, it was Doctor Who. Then it was Lois and Clark: The New Adventures of Superman.  Now, it's...






SHERLOCK! 

I don't know how many of you watch the BBC (Probably my fellow Doctor Who fans on here will have heard of this show) but this show is awesome!  I was actually watching one of the episodes while I was on the elliptical and did my 10 minutes without hardly realizing it!  I may have to try this more often.  I have to say, it would be a hoot if my weight loss was in part to a detective show. 

Heading to do some reading and writing before going to to bed.  Good night!

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

And YAY!  I'm this week's Biggest Loser!!  

I'm been meaning to start rewarding myself for reaching my weight loss goals and have never really done it yet.  Totally doing it tomorrow!!


----------



## DisNorth

dvccruiser76 said:


> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 11?
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 11 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 0.44% - buzz5985
> #9 - 0.54% - Disneyluvr
> #8 - TIE - 0.63% - akhaloha & luvpoohandcompany
> #7 - 0.65% - #1hoosierfan
> #6 - 0.73% - liesel
> #5 - 0.74% - ougrad86
> #4 - 0.80% - dvccruiser76
> #3 - 1.17% - D73
> #2 - 1.19% - jillbur *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 11 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 1.48% - belledreamer *



Way to go Donalds!!! and huge congrats to belledreamer!!



D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> QOTD Monday March 19 Gurgi from The Black Cauldron
> 
> Gurgi was always on the search for Munchies and Crunchies. When you get those urges to eat something right away, what have you got on hand that fits into your plan that you can grab? Do you plan for these sudden urges? Do you spread your meals out in small increments throughout the day to avoid these situations?



I love munchies and crunhies! I'm a huge grazer, this is my downfall. I need to plan my meals and include snacks. I'm easly tempted by food laying around (at work, at home etc.)
I've been trying to catch myself when ever I'm browsing in the kitchen for food and make a cut of tea instead. No calories and keeps me occupied to distract me from food!


----------



## D73

*For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*

QOTD Tuesday March 20   Edna "E" Mode from the Incredibles

_*Edna: This is a hobo suit, darling. You can't be seen in this. I won't allow it. Fifteen years ago, maybe, but now? Feh! 
Bob: Wait, what do you mean? *You* designed it. 
Edna: I never look back, darling! It distracts from the now.*_

How are you living in the now? Do you look back at all? for inspiration? determination?
What challenges in your life distract you from the now?


----------



## D73

::Snow_White:: said:


> Well, okay, I said today would be my off day.
> 
> It poured rain here today and I didn't feel like I did anything so I HAD to get on the TM. I was all antsy and needed to get moving. Did 2 miles, feel great.
> 
> Tomorrow will be my rest day, promise.
> 
> I have been watching Star Wars, we'll be at DHS one day for star wars weekend and I'd never seen the movies. They are good, I'm a little lost on the storyline still after the first three episodes, but I totally want to be a Jedi.



Make sure that is a promise you keep  . But isn't it interesting how your body which probablyused to fight having to do exercise has now adjusted to complaining when you haven't.



dvccruiser76 said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 11 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 0.44% - buzz5985
> #9 - 0.54% - Disneyluvr
> #8 - TIE - 0.63% - akhaloha & luvpoohandcompany
> #7 - 0.65% - #1hoosierfan
> #6 - 0.73% - liesel
> #5 - 0.74% - ougrad86
> #4 - 0.80% - dvccruiser76
> #3 - 1.17% - D73
> #2 - 1.19% - jillbur *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 11 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 1.48% - belledreamer *



Congratulations to all of our top 11 this week. We have been keeping on when others have given up and disappeared. Well done to all of TEAM DONALD!!



belledreamer said:


> Don't worry Chris; you didn't kill the thread.  I just haven't had much to say lately.
> 
> Needing to go clothes shopping soon.  My jeans are getting so loose that I can almost take them off without unbuttoning them! YAY!  Got a really cute top the other day; it's white, blue, and purple with butterflies all over and it hugs my curves in all the right places.   I'll have to take some updated pics soon!
> 
> Seems like I'm finally over my weight loss plateau.  Including weights in my workout routine has really seemed to make a difference.  Plus, I've increased my calorie intake from 1,200 to around 1,600.  I had a couple of 1,600 calorie day last week and was worried I was going to gain.  Instead, I lost 3 lbs!   Who would have guessed that eating more calories can actually help you LOSE weight?!
> 
> that is one of the biggest stumbling block of losing weight, getting into a mentallity of less is better. I am glad that you found this adjustment and it sounds like you body is thankying you for finding it too!
> 
> In the meantime, I've found another show to obsess over...
> 
> First, it was Doctor Who. Then it was Lois and Clark: The New Adventures of Superman.  Now, it's...
> 
> 
> SHERLOCK!
> 
> I don't know how many of you watch the BBC (Probably my fellow Doctor Who fans on here will have heard of this show) but this show is awesome!  I was actually watching one of the episodes while I was on the elliptical and did my 10 minutes without hardly realizing it!  I may have to try this more often.  I have to say, it would be a hoot if my weight loss was in part to a detective show.
> 
> Heading to do some reading and writing before going to to bed.  Good night!
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> And YAY!  I'm this week's Biggest Loser!!
> 
> YAY!  CONGRATUALTIONS. You were so patient with yourself for those many weeks of no budge on the scale! Patience and perseverance have paid off. Well done!
> 
> I'm been meaning to start rewarding myself for reaching my weight loss goals and have never really done it yet.  Totally doing it tomorrow!!



Let us know what you choose to do to reward yourself?  Another season on Louis and Clark???



DisNorth said:


> I love munchies and crunhies! I'm a huge grazer, this is my downfall. I need to plan my meals and include snacks. I'm easly tempted by food laying around (at work, at home etc.)
> I've been trying to catch myself when ever I'm browsing in the kitchen for food and make a cut of tea instead. No calories and keeps me occupied to distract me from food!



I understand the grazing mentality. I have had to fight that one off as well. I have stopped going to the staff room as often as I used to because there always seems to be food of some kind there.

Tea is a great distraction. I also use water for a distraction. Fill my gut with water and it doesn't want anything else. I also have sugarless gum around in case I need an oral fixation of chewing. Not for everyone, but helps me.

°°°°°°°°°°°°

Good morning Team Donald.

HAPPY FIRST DAY OF SPRING

Quiet morning ahead of me as my first class is ona field rip ad then I have planning on a Tuesday until lunch. Afternoon I normally have 4 lessons but will only have 3 as I am excused to go and attend a funeral service for the father of 2 students. So could be an emotional afternoon.

Congratulations again to all of our losers and maintainers. But way to go that saw a gain on the scale this past week and have not given up but are keeping on with us through Week 12.

I wish you all a great day Donalds. Will be back a little later to see if our bonnie Irish lass has joined the conversation.

Christopher


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

belledreamer said:


> Don't worry Chris; you didn't kill the thread.  I just haven't had much to say lately.
> 
> Needing to go clothes shopping soon.  My jeans are getting so loose that I can almost take them off without unbuttoning them! YAY!  Got a really cute top the other day; it's white, blue, and purple with butterflies all over and it hugs my curves in all the right places.   I'll have to take some updated pics soon!
> Sounds great
> Seems like I'm finally over my weight loss plateau.  Including weights in my workout routine has really seemed to make a difference.  Plus, I've increased my calorie intake from 1,200 to around 1,600.  I had a couple of 1,600 calorie day last week and was worried I was going to gain.  Instead, I lost 3 lbs!   Who would have guessed that eating more calories can actually help you LOSE weight?!
> Glad things have started moving in the right direction again
> In the meantime, I've found another show to obsess over...
> 
> First, it was Doctor Who. Then it was Lois and Clark: The New Adventures of Superman.  Now, it's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHERLOCK!
> 
> I don't know how many of you watch the BBC (Probably my fellow Doctor Who fans on here will have heard of this show) but this show is awesome!  I was actually watching one of the episodes while I was on the elliptical and did my 10 minutes without hardly realizing it!  I may have to try this more often.  I have to say, it would be a hoot if my weight loss was in part to a detective show.
> 
> Heading to do some reading and writing before going to to bed.  Good night!
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> And YAY!  I'm this week's Biggest Loser!!
> 
> I'm been meaning to start rewarding myself for reaching my weight loss goals and have never really done it yet.  Totally doing it tomorrow!!


CONGRATULATIONS


D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> QOTD Tuesday March 20   Edna "E" Mode from the Incredibles
> 
> _*Edna: This is a hobo suit, darling. You can't be seen in this. I won't allow it. Fifteen years ago, maybe, but now? Feh!
> Bob: Wait, what do you mean? *You* designed it.
> Edna: I never look back, darling! It distracts from the now.*_
> 
> How are you living in the now? Do you look back at all? for inspiration? determination?
> What challenges in your life distract you from the now?




I've had a bit of a rollcoaster year and right now I'm just trying to take each day as it comes and reminding myself that if today is a good day emotionally or diet wise then thats great and if its not- well tomorrow is a new day and it doesnt make me a bad person if I get it wrong sometimes! I keep reminding myself that I'm on the journey at least even if I havent quite reached my destinationGood morning Team Donald.

HAPPY FIRST DAY OF SPRING

Quiet morning ahead of me as my first class is ona field rip ad then I have planning on a Tuesday until lunch. Afternoon I normally have 4 lessons but will only have 3 as I am excused to go and attend a funeral service for the father of 2 students. So could be an emotional afternoon.

Congratulations again to all of our losers and maintainers. But way to go that saw a gain on the scale this past week and have not given up but are keeping on with us through Week 12.

I wish you all a great day Donalds. Will be back a little later to see if our bonnie Irish lass has joined the conversation.

Christopher[/QUOTE]

Hiya I'm here Well done to you for not only making the top 10/11 this week but you're also waaaaaay ahead on your goal-72% there-you'll be fitting those theme park rides no bother


----------



## donac

Good Tuesday morning everyone.

I am sorry I didn't get on yesterday.  I woke up a little later than normal so I didn't have time to post. 

The show went well on Sunday.  we spent an hour after cleaning up and deciding what we have to do on for the 50th this weekend.  

My son loved Newsies.  It was announced yesterday that the run is extended until AUg 19th so if you want to see it the tickets for the summer goes on sale.  He also got to see the runners for the NYC Half marathon.  They make a loop around central park and then down through times square and then make their way down to the bottom of Manhattan. 

Congrats to all the biggest losers this week especially Belledreamer.

Congrats to our coach this week for making the top 10. 





D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> QOTD Tuesday March 20   Edna "E" Mode from the Incredibles
> 
> _*Edna: This is a hobo suit, darling. You can't be seen in this. I won't allow it. Fifteen years ago, maybe, but now? Feh!
> Bob: Wait, what do you mean? *You* designed it.
> Edna: I never look back, darling! It distracts from the now.*_
> 
> How are you living in the now? Do you look back at all? for inspiration? determination?
> What challenges in your life distract you from the now?



First I have to say I love Edna.  She is a great example of a cool secondary character. 

This month is hard for me.  I do spend a lot of time looking back.  I miss my friend who I used to work on the shows with.  I also think of a event that happened at my school several years ago that I just can't let go.  This has gotten me a down quite a bit in the last few weeks.   It does not help since I don't feel like working out.  I wish I could move on.  I hope I can learn how to.

Off to get ready for school.  I am not in classes today.  I am helping to write a report that is due on Friday

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

belledreamer said:


> Don't worry Chris; you didn't kill the thread.  I just haven't had much to say lately.
> 
> Needing to go clothes shopping soon.  My jeans are getting so loose that I can almost take them off without unbuttoning them! YAY!  Got a really cute top the other day; it's white, blue, and purple with butterflies all over and it hugs my curves in all the right places.   I'll have to take some updated pics soon!
> 
> Seems like I'm finally over my weight loss plateau.  Including weights in my workout routine has really seemed to make a difference.  Plus, I've increased my calorie intake from 1,200 to around 1,600.  I had a couple of 1,600 calorie day last week and was worried I was going to gain.  Instead, I lost 3 lbs!   Who would have guessed that eating more calories can actually help you LOSE weight?!
> 
> In the meantime, I've found another show to obsess over...
> 
> 
> I don't know how many of you watch the BBC (Probably my fellow Doctor Who fans on here will have heard of this show) but this show is awesome!  I was actually watching one of the episodes while I was on the elliptical and did my 10 minutes without hardly realizing it!  I may have to try this more often.  I have to say, it would be a hoot if my weight loss was in part to a detective show.
> 
> Heading to do some reading and writing before going to to bed.  Good night!
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> And YAY!  I'm this week's Biggest Loser!!
> 
> I'm been meaning to start rewarding myself for reaching my weight loss goals and have never really done it yet.  Totally doing it tomorrow!!


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  YOu deserve it after the long plateau!  I'm not into the BBC shows but Sherlock looks like a cutie!!



D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> QOTD Tuesday March 20   Edna "E" Mode from the Incredibles
> 
> _*Edna: This is a hobo suit, darling. You can't be seen in this. I won't allow it. Fifteen years ago, maybe, but now? Feh!
> Bob: Wait, what do you mean? *You* designed it.
> Edna: I never look back, darling! It distracts from the now.*_
> 
> How are you living in the now? Do you look back at all? for inspiration? determination?
> What challenges in your life distract you from the now?


I'm distracted by the cupcakes that are still residing in my refridge!!  But seriously, I still have my "big pants" and put them on to remind myself where I was.  Then I look at my inspiration skirt in the kitchen....the future 



D73 said:


> Good morning Team Donald.
> 
> HAPPY FIRST DAY OF SPRING
> 
> Quiet morning ahead of me as my first class is ona field rip ad then I have planning on a Tuesday until lunch. Afternoon I normally have 4 lessons but will only have 3 as I am excused to go and attend a funeral service for the father of 2 students. So could be an emotional afternoon.
> 
> Congratulations again to all of our losers and maintainers. But way to go that saw a gain on the scale this past week and have not given up but are keeping on with us through Week 12.
> 
> I wish you all a great day Donalds. Will be back a little later to see if our bonnie Irish lass has joined the conversation.
> 
> Christopher


I'm so sorry about the funeral....this week just seems to be emotional for you 

Great job on the scale this week!!



donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning everyone.
> 
> I am sorry I didn't get on yesterday.  I woke up a little later than normal so I didn't have time to post.
> 
> The show went well on Sunday.  we spent an hour after cleaning up and deciding what we have to do on for the 50th this weekend.
> 
> My son loved Newsies.  It was announced yesterday that the run is extended until AUg 19th so if you want to see it the tickets for the summer goes on sale.  He also got to see the runners for the NYC Half marathon.  They make a loop around central park and then down through times square and then make their way down to the bottom of Manhattan.
> 
> Congrats to all the biggest losers this week especially Belledreamer.
> 
> Congrats to our coach this week for making the top 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First I have to say I love Edna.  She is a great example of a cool secondary character.
> 
> This month is hard for me.  I do spend a lot of time looking back.  I miss my friend who I used to work on the shows with.  I also think of a event that happened at my school several years ago that I just can't let go.  This has gotten me a down quite a bit in the last few weeks.   It does not help since I don't feel like working out.  I wish I could move on.  I hope I can learn how to.
> 
> Off to get ready for school.  I am not in classes today.  I am helping to write a report that is due on Friday
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


Hang in there Dona...sometimes it just takes time to move on from events...I know the feeling.  Sending you 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Good morning DOnalds!!
Congratulations to all the losers this week!!  As a maintainer I am just blessed that I didn't gain.  Made it to spin last night and burned around 520 calories...a little low for me.  My energy just seemed zapped lately 

I have a full day today at my new school and then spin tonight...hopefully my energy will return.  I'm upping my water intake to flush out the yuckies!!

Have a great day Donalds!!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

dvccruiser76 said:


> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 11 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 0.44% - buzz5985
> #9 - 0.54% - Disneyluvr
> #8 - TIE - 0.63% - akhaloha & luvpoohandcompany
> #7 - 0.65% - #1hoosierfan
> #6 - 0.73% - liesel
> #5 - 0.74% - ougrad86
> #4 - 0.80% - dvccruiser76
> #3 - 1.17% - D73
> #2 - 1.19% - jillbur *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 11 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 1.48% - belledreamer *
> 
> Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!



 Congrats to all our losers! Especially belledreamer! 



belledreamer said:


> Don't worry Chris; you didn't kill the thread.  I just haven't had much to say lately.
> 
> Needing to go clothes shopping soon.  My jeans are getting so loose that I can almost take them off without unbuttoning them! YAY!  Got a really cute top the other day; it's white, blue, and purple with butterflies all over and it hugs my curves in all the right places.   I'll have to take some updated pics soon!
> 
> Seems like I'm finally over my weight loss plateau.  Including weights in my workout routine has really seemed to make a difference.  Plus, I've increased my calorie intake from 1,200 to around 1,600.  I had a couple of 1,600 calorie day last week and was worried I was going to gain.  Instead, I lost 3 lbs!   Who would have guessed that eating more calories can actually help you LOSE weight?!
> 
> In the meantime, I've found another show to obsess over...
> 
> First, it was Doctor Who. Then it was Lois and Clark: The New Adventures of Superman.  Now, it's...
> 
> SHERLOCK!
> 
> I don't know how many of you watch the BBC (Probably my fellow Doctor Who fans on here will have heard of this show) but this show is awesome!  I was actually watching one of the episodes while I was on the elliptical and did my 10 minutes without hardly realizing it!  I may have to try this more often.  I have to say, it would be a hoot if my weight loss was in part to a detective show.
> 
> Heading to do some reading and writing before going to to bed.  Good night!
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> And YAY!  I'm this week's Biggest Loser!!
> 
> I'm been meaning to start rewarding myself for reaching my weight loss goals and have never really done it yet.  Totally doing it tomorrow!!



I do actually believe I read that once you hit a plateau and you're working out a lot you should increase your calories because it'll boost your metabolism up and you need more fuel. One week I was perfect, stayed under my calories after exercise, didn't cheat and lost about 1 lb or less. The next week I was sick, was over everyday and only worked out 3 days out of 7 and I lost 2.6 lbs!? I figure once I start just maintaining I'll up my calories and see how that works for me.

Anyway, congrats!

As for Sherlock, it'll probably make you happy to know that I put that on my netflix when you first mentioned it a couple weeks ago. Haven't started watching yet...I blame it on netflix, they finally put the new season of Doctor Who up that I haven't gotten to watch yet, so that's what I'm filling my time with. I don't remember if I asked you, if you have watched Merlin? It's on BBC, and I'm addicted to it. They have all the seasons on netflix too.

Not BBC but on USA they have a show called Psych and it's 2 best friends who pretend one is psychic but he just has the ability to see and remember things. It is absolutely hilarious. You might like it.

Woohoo, you deserve the reward!!



D73 said:


> QOTD Tuesday March 20   Edna "E" Mode from the Incredibles
> 
> _*Edna: This is a hobo suit, darling. You can't be seen in this. I won't allow it. Fifteen years ago, maybe, but now? Feh!
> Bob: Wait, what do you mean? *You* designed it.
> Edna: I never look back, darling! It distracts from the now.*_
> 
> How are you living in the now? Do you look back at all? for inspiration? determination?
> What challenges in your life distract you from the now?









I tend to live in the now, if I make mistakes I learn from them now, and then forget about them. I might look back to see how far I've come from then to now, or to see how I dealt with a certain situation. But in terms of regrets, I don't. I'm a big planner and when I have my focus set on a goal it distracts me from a lot of things. Food doesn't really distract me, I guess that's lucky. If I want to be distracted and kind of go into my happy place where I don't care about anything I plan disney trips of course!! Other things that distract me are photo editing (I believe one day I was editing for hours and forgot to eat. How does that happen? ), watching travel channel, reading.



D73 said:


> Make sure that is a promise you keep  . But isn't it interesting how your body which probablyused to fight having to do exercise has now adjusted to complaining when you haven't.
> 
> HAPPY FIRST DAY OF SPRING
> 
> Quiet morning ahead of me as my first class is ona field rip ad then I have planning on a Tuesday until lunch. Afternoon I normally have 4 lessons but will only have 3 as I am excused to go and attend a funeral service for the father of 2 students. So could be an emotional afternoon.
> 
> Congratulations again to all of our losers and maintainers. But way to go that saw a gain on the scale this past week and have not given up but are keeping on with us through Week 12.
> 
> I wish you all a great day Donalds. Will be back a little later to see if our bonnie Irish lass has joined the conversation.
> 
> Christopher



It is indeed! Before this challenge I'd love to exercise but then I'd miss 3 days because I was busy and fall off again. It's much harder to start over even when you only take a few days off. Maybe I am afraid of that happening so I want to exercise everyday!

 Hope the funeral goes well.



donac said:


> Good Tuesday morning everyone.
> 
> I am sorry I didn't get on yesterday.  I woke up a little later than normal so I didn't have time to post.
> 
> The show went well on Sunday.  we spent an hour after cleaning up and deciding what we have to do on for the 50th this weekend.
> 
> My son loved Newsies.  It was announced yesterday that the run is extended until AUg 19th so if you want to see it the tickets for the summer goes on sale.  He also got to see the runners for the NYC Half marathon.  They make a loop around central park and then down through times square and then make their way down to the bottom of Manhattan.
> 
> First I have to say I love Edna.  She is a great example of a cool secondary character.
> 
> This month is hard for me.  I do spend a lot of time looking back.  I miss my friend who I used to work on the shows with.  I also think of a event that happened at my school several years ago that I just can't let go.  This has gotten me a down quite a bit in the last few weeks.   It does not help since I don't feel like working out.  I wish I could move on.  I hope I can learn how to.
> 
> Off to get ready for school.  I am not in classes today.  I am helping to write a report that is due on Friday
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Glad the show went well and that Newsies was good! Totally wish I could go, but all our money is going to WDW this year. I dream of fially getting to see a show on Broadway. I am addicted to the music from How to Succeed in Business Without Really Trying. Wish I could've seen it when Daniel Radcliffe was there.



------
It's Tuesday! 10:30 in the morning and I'm still in bed in my pajamas! 

Oh well, it's spring break. Played some guitar hero, mario, and life with my brother and his friend yesterday. What can I say, we're children.  And I have an addiction to anything Mario & Luigi. 

I'm sure today will be consisting of more video games, Star Wars, Disney planning, and calorie counting. Ahhhh, that's the life. 

Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## JacksLilWench

*Logs onto the boards with head hung low in shame* I'm a terrible team member.  I've been gone far too long to explain away, and really have no explanation for my crazy absence.  I'm sorry.  BUT.  I am back now and the good news is, I only fell off the wagon this past weekend (it was my birthday and I went to the beach and ATE.  A lot.)  I promise to be a good little Donald from now on!!  Starting right now!



D73 said:


> QOTD Tuesday March 20   Edna "E" Mode from the Incredibles
> 
> _*Edna: This is a hobo suit, darling. You can't be seen in this. I won't allow it. Fifteen years ago, maybe, but now? Feh!
> Bob: Wait, what do you mean? *You* designed it.
> Edna: I never look back, darling! It distracts from the now.*_
> 
> How are you living in the now? Do you look back at all? for inspiration? determination?
> What challenges in your life distract you from the now?



I live in the now because I have no time to live in the past!  I must say I look back though, for inspiration to do better in the future.  The challenges that distract me from the now are my short-sightedness.  I worry about what will happen when it's time to go to lunch- will the cafeteria have something healthy to serve and a good sized salad bar?  Or will it be burgers and fries (which got me into this mess!)  It has definitely improved though (my thinking, not the cafeteria food!) being on this thread and having a support team like you guys 

I promise to log in tomorrow and be more diligent from now on, Scout's Honor!!


----------



## belledreamer

D73 said:


> Let us know what you choose to do to reward yourself?  Another season on Louis and Clark???



Not yet. I'm still watching Season 3.  But I'll definitely be getting the last season soon.  



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  YOu deserve it after the long plateau!  I'm not into the BBC shows but Sherlock looks like a cutie!!



He totally is!   I honestly think that's one of the main reasons I watch.  I mean, he's a fantastic actor, but he's got these gorgeous blue-green eyes and a deep British voice that I just love.  He could read the phone book and I'd find it fascinating. 



::Snow_White:: said:


> Congrats to all our losers! Especially belledreamer!
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> As for Sherlock, it'll probably make you happy to know that I put that on my netflix when you first mentioned it a couple weeks ago. Haven't started watching yet...I blame it on netflix, they finally put the new season of Doctor Who up that I haven't gotten to watch yet, so that's what I'm filling my time with. I don't remember if I asked you, if you have watched Merlin? It's on BBC, and I'm addicted to it. They have all the seasons on netflix too.
> 
> Not BBC but on USA they have a show called Psych and it's 2 best friends who pretend one is psychic but he just has the ability to see and remember things. It is absolutely hilarious. You might like it.



I've never seen Merlin or Psych, but I've heard they're both really good.

Ah, the new season of Doctor Who...   Which episode are you on?  The season finale was really good.  Saw it coming; but still really good.   I think they only have the first season of Sherlock on Netflix, but you'll really enjoy it once you get a chance to watch it.  And the guy who plays Sherlock, Benedict Cumberbatch...OMG!  It's worth watching just for him! 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

Good day so far today.  Really slow day at work so I got to go home early!  

I did promise myself I would treat reward myself today for reaching one of my weight loss goals and since my latest favorite thing is Sherlock, I got this picture:




put on a dog tag for me which I totally love and am wearing right now. 

Would have taken a pic of me wearing it, but my hair is quite literally a rat's nest right now due to all this windy weather.  Looking forward to chilling out and relaxing for the rest of the day.

Have a good day fellow Donalds!


----------



## buzz5985

belledreamer said:


> Seems like I'm finally over my weight loss plateau.  Including weights in my workout routine has really seemed to make a difference.  Plus, I've increased my calorie intake from 1,200 to around 1,600.  I had a couple of 1,600 calorie day last week and was worried I was going to gain.  Instead, I lost 3 lbs!   Who would have guessed that eating more calories can actually help you LOSE weight?!
> 
> And YAY!  I'm this week's Biggest Loser!!
> 
> I'm been meaning to start rewarding myself for reaching my weight loss goals and have never really done it yet.  Totally doing it tomorrow!!



Congrats on your breakthrough.  That is a hard lesson for most woman to learn - you need to eat more to lose.  



D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> QOTD Tuesday March 20   Edna "E" Mode from the Incredibles
> 
> _*Edna: This is a hobo suit, darling. You can't be seen in this. I won't allow it. Fifteen years ago, maybe, but now? Feh!
> Bob: Wait, what do you mean? *You* designed it.
> Edna: I never look back, darling! It distracts from the now.*_
> 
> How are you living in the now? Do you look back at all? for inspiration? determination?
> What challenges in your life distract you from the now?



I always try to live in the now - unless I am mad at DH and bring something up from 20 years ago.    One thing that I find is distracting me lately is worrying about my Father.  I am lucky that he has the money to be able to afford a great Assisted Living facility - but his dementia has worsened over the past 3 months - it's just really hard to watch.  I felt really lucky when my phone rang last night at 1:15 AM with a reverse 911 call from our local police department that a 67 yo man with moderate dementia got away from the Care facility he was staying at.  It's about a 5 minute walk from my house.  The next thing I see is flashlights in my backyard, about a dozen police combing the neighborhood.  Helicopters searching.  As of now - they still haven't found the poor guy.  My heart goes out to his poor family.

Janis


----------



## D73

*For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*

Mary and John from WALL-E

_Mary: [Mary is looking at the stars outside the Axiom while other passengers pass idly by] Oh! So many stars! Ah. 
[she sees WALL-E and EVE flying around outside] 
Mary: Oh! Hey! That's what's-his-name! 
[backs up, bumps into John] 
John: Hey! What the-? 
Mary: Look! Look, look, look! 
[she shuts off his chair and screen, making him aware of his surroundings] 
John: Huh? What? 
[sees WALL-E and EVE] 
John: Hey... I know that guy! It's uh, uh... WALL-E! That's it! Hey - WALL-E! It's your buddy John! 
Mary: [simultaneously] Hey! Hi, WALL-E! 
[John casually puts his right hand upon Mary's] 
John: [looks down, somewhat surprised; looks up at Mary, smiles] Hi. 
Mary: [smiles] Hi._

Mary and John were going along in their "normal" sedentary lives until WALL-E literally bumped them "off track". This bump opened their eyes to the truth around them. What was your bump? your wake up call? your WALL-E? Has that bump been strong enough to keep you on track or would it e helpful to have that bump revisit you now and again?


----------



## D73

luvpoohandcompany said:


> I've had a bit of a rollcoaster year and right now I'm just trying to take each day as it comes and reminding myself that if today is a good day emotionally or diet wise then thats great and if its not- well tomorrow is a new day and it doesnt make me a bad person if I get it wrong sometimes! I keep reminding myself that I'm on the journey at least even if I havent quite reached my destination
> 
> I like the one day at a time mentality sometimes too. I like to have a goal in mind but realize that each day is a small step to get to that goal but each day is full of many steps that must happen before the next day can be successful too.
> 
> 
> Hiya I'm here Well done to you for not only making the top 10/11 this week but you're also waaaaaay ahead on your goal-72% there-you'll be fitting those theme park rides no bother



I have set a mini goal of 275 pounds which I am 72% to reaching.  Once there I reset the goal marker and go again. The smaller goals help keep me motivated for sure.



donac said:


> Congrats to our coach this week for making the top 10.
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> First I have to say I love Edna.  She is a great example of a cool secondary character.
> 
> This month is hard for me.  I do spend a lot of time looking back.  I miss my friend who I used to work on the shows with.  I also think of a event that happened at my school several years ago that I just can't let go.  This has gotten me a down quite a bit in the last few weeks.   It does not help since I don't feel like working out.  I wish I could move on.  I hope I can learn how to.
> 
> It is a tough task sometimes to move on from things that are so precious and important. I just do my best to learn from those times keep them as my fond memories and keep moving forward to the best of my abilities.
> 
> Off to get ready for school.  I am not in classes today.  I am helping to write a report that is due on Friday
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Good luck on completeing you report!



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I'm distracted by the cupcakes that are still residing in my refridge!!  But seriously, I still have my "big pants" and put them on to remind myself where I was.  Then I look at my inspiration skirt in the kitchen....the future
> 
> I am still wearing my big pants.....though they are very loose now.  I too have my inspiration wall.  I have a series of pairs of shorts in decreasing sizes hanging on the hallway wall......no I do not have many visitors..... I was pleased to be able to take down the first pair in the series and fit into them this week. The constant visual reminder of the goal is very helpful.
> 
> I'm so sorry about the funeral....this week just seems to be emotional for you
> It has been, but I am well rested after yesterday and ready to plow through to vacation.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Good morning DOnalds!!
> Congratulations to all the losers this week!!  As a maintainer I am just blessed that I didn't gain.  Made it to spin last night and burned around 520 calories...a little low for me.  My energy just seemed zapped lately
> 
> I have a full day today at my new school and then spin tonight...hopefully my energy will return.  I'm upping my water intake to flush out the yuckies!!
> 
> Have a great day Donalds!!



I hope your new school is going well. Water seems to be the first thing to slip for me when I get busy......and my energy starts to lag then too.  Gotta get a bottle!!!!



::Snow_White:: said:


> Congrats to all our losers! Especially belledreamer!
> 
> 
> 
> I do actually believe I read that once you hit a plateau and you're working out a lot you should increase your calories because it'll boost your metabolism up and you need more fuel. One week I was perfect, stayed under my calories after exercise, didn't cheat and lost about 1 lb or less. The next week I was sick, was over everyday and only worked out 3 days out of 7 and I lost 2.6 lbs!? I figure once I start just maintaining I'll up my calories and see how that works for me.
> 
> Anyway, congrats!
> 
> As for Sherlock, it'll probably make you happy to know that I put that on my netflix when you first mentioned it a couple weeks ago. Haven't started watching yet...I blame it on netflix, they finally put the new season of Doctor Who up that I haven't gotten to watch yet, so that's what I'm filling my time with. I don't remember if I asked you, if you have watched Merlin? It's on BBC, and I'm addicted to it. They have all the seasons on netflix too.
> 
> Not BBC but on USA they have a show called Psych and it's 2 best friends who pretend one is psychic but he just has the ability to see and remember things. It is absolutely hilarious. You might like it.
> 
> Woohoo, you deserve the reward!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was one of my considerations for this week as well. Great quote and something to keep in mind also.
> 
> 
> I tend to live in the now, if I make mistakes I learn from them now, and then forget about them. I might look back to see how far I've come from then to now, or to see how I dealt with a certain situation. But in terms of regrets, I don't. I'm a big planner and when I have my focus set on a goal it distracts me from a lot of things. Food doesn't really distract me, I guess that's lucky. If I want to be distracted and kind of go into my happy place where I don't care about anything I plan disney trips of course!! Other things that distract me are photo editing (I believe one day I was editing for hours and forgot to eat. How does that happen? ), watching travel channel, reading.
> 
> I hear you on the Disney trip planning as the escape.  I seem to be doing that constantly (according to friends and family) though I consider it quite normal.
> 
> It is indeed! Before this challenge I'd love to exercise but then I'd miss 3 days because I was busy and fall off again. It's much harder to start over even when you only take a few days off. Maybe I am afraid of that happening so I want to exercise everyday!
> 
> Hope the funeral goes well.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad the show went well and that Newsies was good! Totally wish I could go, but all our money is going to WDW this year. I dream of fially getting to see a show on Broadway. I am addicted to the music from How to Succeed in Business Without Really Trying. Wish I could've seen it when Daniel Radcliffe was there.
> 
> 
> 
> ------
> It's Tuesday! 10:30 in the morning and I'm still in bed in my pajamas!
> 
> Oh well, it's spring break. Played some guitar hero, mario, and life with my brother and his friend yesterday. What can I say, we're children.  And I have an addiction to anything Mario & Luigi.
> 
> I'm sure today will be consisting of more video games, Star Wars, Disney planning, and calorie counting. Ahhhh, that's the life.
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful day!



I hope you are enjoying your days off. I love Mario and Luigi too.  Still my favorite would have to be Luigi's Mansion for GameCube.  Just love vacuuming up the ghosts.  Have you played that one?



JacksLilWench said:


> *Logs onto the boards with head hung low in shame* I'm a terrible team member.  I've been gone far too long to explain away, and really have no explanation for my crazy absence.  I'm sorry.  BUT.  I am back now and the good news is, I only fell off the wagon this past weekend (it was my birthday and I went to the beach and ATE.  A lot.)  I promise to be a good little Donald from now on!!  Starting right now!
> 
> 
> 
> I live in the now because I have no time to live in the past!  I must say I look back though, for inspiration to do better in the future.  The challenges that distract me from the now are my short-sightedness.  I worry about what will happen when it's time to go to lunch- will the cafeteria have something healthy to serve and a good sized salad bar?  Or will it be burgers and fries (which got me into this mess!)  It has definitely improved though (my thinking, not the cafeteria food!) being on this thread and having a support team like you guys
> I promise to log in tomorrow and be more diligent from now on, Scout's Honor!!



SO GLAD TO HAVE YOU BACK!!!  As you can see things have really slowed down here and we will be merging with the Mickey's in just 2 days time.  Well done on staying OP for the time away.  AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY 



belledreamer said:


> Not yet. I'm still watching Season 3.  But I'll definitely be getting the last season soon.
> 
> 
> 
> He totally is!   I honestly think that's one of the main reasons I watch.  I mean, he's a fantastic actor, but he's got these gorgeous blue-green eyes and a deep British voice that I just love.  He could read the phone book and I'd find it fascinating.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen Merlin or Psych, but I've heard they're both really good.
> 
> Ah, the new season of Doctor Who...   Which episode are you on?  The season finale was really good.  Saw it coming; but still really good.   I think they only have the first season of Sherlock on Netflix, but you'll really enjoy it once you get a chance to watch it.  And the guy who plays Sherlock, Benedict Cumberbatch...OMG!  It's worth watching just for him!
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> Good day so far today.  Really slow day at work so I got to go home early!
> 
> I did promise myself I would treat reward myself today for reaching one of my weight loss goals and since my latest favorite thing is Sherlock, I got this picture:
> put on a dog tag for me which I totally love and am wearing right now.
> 
> Would have taken a pic of me wearing it, but my hair is quite literally a rat's nest right now due to all this windy weather.  Looking forward to chilling out and relaxing for the rest of the day.
> 
> Have a good day fellow Donalds!



I like the reward you got for yourself. Great choice. Meets the challenge of rewarding oneself without food just perfectly!!



buzz5985 said:


> Congrats on your breakthrough.  That is a hard lesson for most woman to learn - you need to eat more to lose.
> 
> 
> 
> I always try to live in the now - unless I am mad at DH and bring something up from 20 years ago.    One thing that I find is distracting me lately is worrying about my Father.  I am lucky that he has the money to be able to afford a great Assisted Living facility - but his dementia has worsened over the past 3 months - it's just really hard to watch.  I felt really lucky when my phone rang last night at 1:15 AM with a reverse 911 call from our local police department that a 67 yo man with moderate dementia got away from the Care facility he was staying at.  It's about a 5 minute walk from my house.  The next thing I see is flashlights in my backyard, about a dozen police combing the neighborhood.  Helicopters searching.  As of now - they still haven't found the poor guy.  My heart goes out to his poor family.
> 
> Janis



Oh what a shock to receive a call like that in the middle of the night. Hopefully he has been found and all is well.

My grandmother was just placed in assisted living with beginnings of mild dementia. I see how it is really tearing my father apart. Big hugs to you and way to go for keeping on your journey.

°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°

Wednesday is here!!!  Let's get over the hump!!

Be back later to seehow things are going.

Christopher


----------



## donac

Good Wednesday morning everyone.  

Report got written yesterday.  We were so happy to finish it.  Now to proof read it.

I have a little problem at school.  I have several students who parents will email guidance or me about a  minor problem their child is having.  I feel that these are juniors and seniors in high school who are taking a college level course and they should be able to email or talk to me.  What do you guys feel about this?

I have to think about the qotd.  I can't think of one thing that made me decide I wanted to lose weight except for getting on a scale one morning and not liking the number on it. 

We have a delayed opening for the students so we can do some professional development.  It will not be a fun day.  We want to set up websites for each department but the person who runs the school website is in the math department and he feels that we are taking his job away from him.  It should be fun. 

Hope everyone is doing well.  We will be joining threads with Team Mickey in a couple of days.  

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

buzz5985 said:


> Congrats on your breakthrough.  That is a hard lesson for most woman to learn - you need to eat more to lose.
> 
> 
> 
> I always try to live in the now - unless I am mad at DH and bring something up from 20 years ago.    One thing that I find is distracting me lately is worrying about my Father.  I am lucky that he has the money to be able to afford a great Assisted Living facility - but his dementia has worsened over the past 3 months - it's just really hard to watch.  I felt really lucky when my phone rang last night at 1:15 AM with a reverse 911 call from our local police department that a 67 yo man with moderate dementia got away from the Care facility he was staying at.  It's about a 5 minute walk from my house.  The next thing I see is flashlights in my backyard, about a dozen police combing the neighborhood.  Helicopters searching.  As of now - they still haven't found the poor guy.  My heart goes out to his poor family.
> 
> Janis


Sorry to hear your troubles I wish I could take your burden for a day to give you some relief Please remember to take care of yourself and that the most important thing is you love your dad (even if he's no longer able to communicate as he once did I think on a deeper level people with dementia still sense when someone "belongs" to them). My heart goes out to you



D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> Mary and John from WALL-E
> 
> _Mary: [Mary is looking at the stars outside the Axiom while other passengers pass idly by] Oh! So many stars! Ah.
> [she sees WALL-E and EVE flying around outside]
> Mary: Oh! Hey! That's what's-his-name!
> [backs up, bumps into John]
> John: Hey! What the-?
> Mary: Look! Look, look, look!
> [she shuts off his chair and screen, making him aware of his surroundings]
> John: Huh? What?
> [sees WALL-E and EVE]
> John: Hey... I know that guy! It's uh, uh... WALL-E! That's it! Hey - WALL-E! It's your buddy John!
> Mary: [simultaneously] Hey! Hi, WALL-E!
> [John casually puts his right hand upon Mary's]
> John: [looks down, somewhat surprised; looks up at Mary, smiles] Hi.
> Mary: [smiles] Hi._
> 
> Mary and John were going along in their "normal" sedentary lives until WALL-E literally bumped them "off track". This bump opened their eyes to the truth around them. What was your bump? your wake up call? your WALL-E? Has that bump been strong enough to keep you on track or would it e helpful to have that bump revisit you now and again?



My bump was when my dad became ill and I realised that this man who I loved more than anything wasnt always going to be here and there was nothing I could do to change that but what I could do was make every moment count and to give him what he always gave me- my love and my time! I have a very spread out family and I want to be around as much as possible for as long as possible so I think I owe it to them to take care of myself. My dad took great care of himself everyday by just being moderate. He didnt know the meaning of the word diet but he didnt eat junk either Fresh food, home-cooked, moderate exercise, loved to laugh, married his best friend (they celebrated 55yr s 2wks befored he died and he sent me to get flowers)  and always did a good turn when he could! Can you tell he was/is my hero  He was a true gentleman and I miss him but I will go crunch a carrot now whle I dry my tears and make a renewed effort to be healthy so that I can see my kids grow and have families of their own
Sometimes I need to be reminded why I started taking steps to be healthy and why its so important to me so thanks for todays question (even though you made me cry I wont hold it against you 


donac said:


> Good Wednesday morning everyone.
> 
> Report got written yesterday.  We were so happy to finish it.  Now to proof read it.
> Glad you got it finished.
> I have a little problem at school.  I have several students who parents will email guidance or me about a  minor problem their child is having.  I feel that these are juniors and seniors in high school who are taking a college level course and they should be able to email or talk to me.  What do you guys feel about this?
> I'm not sure of the kids ages but if its only minor problems and they're 11 or older I think they should be able to talk to you one-on-one (or e-mail). Maybe advise their parents by letter that you're trying to encourage independance in this group of students so that they learn how to handle bigger concerns later in life
> I have to think about the qotd.  I can't think of one thing that made me decide I wanted to lose weight except for getting on a scale one morning and not liking the number on it.
> 
> We have a delayed opening for the students so we can do some professional development.  It will not be a fun day.  We want to set up websites for each department but the person who runs the school website is in the math department and he feels that we are taking his job away from him.  It should be fun.
> Oh Dear-good luck
> Hope everyone is doing well.  We will be joining threads with Team Mickey in a couple of days.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

ok I think I've killed the thread
You will be glad to know I'm no longer sobbing and am instead eating my healthy lunch so that I can live life to the full
Hope my last post didnt annoy anyone- I am just having one of those days-forgive me!
Hope you all having a good day


----------



## lisah0711

Looks like several folks on *TEAM DONALD* could use some extra   Great job on hanging tough and sticking with us even when times are tough! 

*Christopher,* great job coaching this week!    You've come up with a great and unique twist on the QOTD and that is not always easy to do.  I commend you! 

I'm looking forward to the merge on Friday!  See you all soon!


----------



## D73

donac said:


> Good Wednesday morning everyone.
> 
> Report got written yesterday.  We were so happy to finish it.  Now to proof read it.
> 
> I have a little problem at school.  I have several students who parents will email guidance or me about a  minor problem their child is having.  I feel that these are juniors and seniors in high school who are taking a college level course and they should be able to email or talk to me.  What do you guys feel about this?
> 
> Teacher opinion here. Juniors and Seniors taking college credits SHOULD be responsible enough to take care of this on their own. Parents of Juniors and Seniors generally ARE NOT READY to allow the students to take this responsibility.
> 
> I would recommend that you go ahead and answer the questions with a little side note of your wishes that in the future that these conversations/questions are directed from the students. And then I would perhaps place these expectations clearly in the literature/guidelines that is provided to these students/families when signing up for these opportunities. Clear expectations that you can reference can be very helpful.  Just my oppinion.
> 
> I have to think about the qotd.  I can't think of one thing that made me decide I wanted to lose weight except for getting on a scale one morning and not liking the number on it.
> 
> We have a delayed opening for the students so we can do some professional development.  It will not be a fun day.  We want to set up websites for each department but the person who runs the school website is in the math department and he feels that we are taking his job away from him.  It should be fun.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.  We will be joining threads with Team Mickey in a couple of days.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Take your time on the QOTD.....I purposefully made sure to save some of these really thinking questions for the end of the week. It is good to think!!!!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> My bump was when my dad became ill and I realised that this man who I loved more than anything wasnt always going to be here and there was nothing I could do to change that but what I could do was make every moment count and to give him what he always gave me- my love and my time! I have a very spread out family and I want to be around as much as possible for as long as possible so I think I owe it to them to take care of myself. My dad took great care of himself everyday by just being moderate. He didnt know the meaning of the word diet but he didnt eat junk either Fresh food, home-cooked, moderate exercise, loved to laugh, married his best friend (they celebrated 55yr s 2wks befored he died and he sent me to get flowers)  and always did a good turn when he could! Can you tell he was/is my hero  He was a true gentleman and I miss him but I will go crunch a carrot now whle I dry my tears and make a renewed effort to be healthy so that I can see my kids grow and have families of their own
> Sometimes I need to be reminded why I started taking steps to be healthy and why its so important to me so thanks for todays question (even though you made me cry I wont hold it against you



Thank you for sharing. We all have different things that have given us that push and being able to identify and share this shows to me that you are well on yuor way to success. You have an anchor!!!

Sorry I made you cry. Thank you for not holding it against me! BUt what inspiration.

No I don't think that you killed the thread.....it has been quite slow all together this week. We should see a few more come along soon.....I hope. 



lisah0711 said:


> Looks like several folks on *TEAM DONALD* could use some extra   Great job on hanging tough and sticking with us even when times are tough!
> 
> *Christopher,* great job coaching this week!    You've come up with a great and unique twist on the QOTD and that is not always easy to do.  I commend you!
> 
> I'm looking forward to the merge on Friday!  See you all soon!



Thanks Lisa. It has been a challenging week for the Donalds.  We seem to few lately and those that are here have been facing challenges along the way.

I had some fun putting together the questions this week. By week 12 we have shared so much with each other that I knew I had to approach things from a different angle. 

Looking forward to meeting some new folks next week when we merge. So what do you get when you cross a Mouse with a Duck?


----------



## mikamah

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> We missed you too Kathy!  Oh, you bet I am on the deck every morning this week!!!  Everything is swept and the chair are set up.  I put the wind chime up yesterday and cleaned off the electric grill!  Today I will put up the solar lights and start to plan my window box plantings...and maybe start my herbs!  Can't wait for spring!!!  I will think of you as I take the first sip!


Thanks Karen.  I still can't believe it's been so beautiful for so long in march.  I cleaned the porches and furniture and have had dinner out there all week.  I need to get a long baby gate so the dog can be out with us off the leash.  We just hook her leash to the table leg, but I know if I continue that she'll pull that table off the porch one day.  My special treat was sunday I didn't have to do the driving to baseball clinic, 3 of us share duty, so a friend stopped by and we sat on the front porch and had a beer. 



jillbur said:


> It's so hard to get on the computer when it's so beautiful outside. So, if I don't have time while at work (during my lunch break), I probably won't be on until later at night. I'm hoping this weather stays around and we have no more cold weather days. I can't wait to get out and mulch. I am thinking of using a company like TruGreen for my backyard (it's fenced in and we spend all our time out there). I hate to use chemicals, but DH and I have tried on our own and it's not working. I need to get rid of weeds and grubs and need a hardy grass since the dog tears up our yard.  Maybe I'll call around this week and try to find a more environmentally friendly company.
> 
> Jill


My lawn is a mess too, and now it's worse with the dog who loves to dig.  I need to do something with it this spring.  We sit more on the porches, but it's still nice to have it look decent for the neighbors.  Luckily none of my neighbors are the perfectly manicured yard types.  I think it's hard since there is usually a pretty strict waterban going on, so we all tend to go brown early in the summer. 



buzz5985 said:


> With all the great weather we have been having - I have been going to a local forest to walk.  The road is paved, and it has hills, gasping for breath hills - or there are hiking trails also - but this time of year too much mud.  I do take the stairs at work - until my knees start to bother me.  I go to the farthest bathroom at work - my building is 1/4 mile long.  Dh walked in on me while I was vacuming the other day.  I was kind of dancing and vacuming fast - he told me I was going to throw my back out or break a hip.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> The origianl Guinness stew recipe I had from Cooking Light called for Guinness draught.  Not the Stout - but I noticed they have another recipe on there that calls for Stout.  I had never eaten a parsnip before I had that stew.  I really like them.
> 
> Check your dog for ticks - we pulled 6 off of Patches yesterday and 2 today.  They weren't attached - just walking around.  We do use Frontline Plus, so I was surprised to see so many.  Just a heads up.  Check yourselves too.
> 
> Janis


I've never had parsnips either, but thought they were like turnip which i dont' like, so never tried them.  Thanks for the tick warning, I saw it on the news last night too.  Did you go to Breakheart?  I need to check that place out.  A friend of mine loves it there too.  We've been to the beach a few times with the dog, and she's so funny and afraid of the little waves in beverly, she'll probably freak when we take her to big beach. 



D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> QOTD Monday March 19 Gurgi from The Black Cauldron
> 
> Gurgi was always on the search for Munchies and Crunchies. When you get those urges to eat something right away, what have you got on hand that fits into your plan that you can grab? Do you plan for these sudden urges? Do you spread your meals out in small increments throughout the day to avoid these situations?


I often will find myself searching the kitchen, and coming up with nothing, which means I did well shopping and not buying the junk.  If I buy baked chips and I get into the craving mode, I can not control myself and will eat the whole bag, so I try not to do that.  I will pick up a couple small bags of chips for ds once in a while, but have been better about not bringing it in the house.  I always have apples and bananas in a bowl on the kitchen table, but they aren't usually what I'm looking for.  I do buy the Golden grahams smores bars for a chocolate fix at times, or some frozen yogurt.  The other treat once in a while I'll pick up lucky charms for an evenign snack.  But then ds wants it for breakfast, so it's not a great thing for me to have in the house.  At work, we used to have lorna doones shortbread cookies for the patients, and I would have several packs throughout many days, but they got rid of them, and graham crackers and saltines don't have the same appeal to me, so I'm usually controlled at work.



pjlla said:


> Morning friends!  Sorry I didn't get to pop in yesterday.  DD's swim meet went just fine, but no PB times for her.  For some reason the end of this season isn't going really great.  And she swam anchor for her team's "A" freestyle relay and feels like she lost a place for them (came in 2nd in their heat) because  of a lousy turn, so she is beating herself up about it.  She is trying hard to PROVE that she deserves that "A" relay place and is afraid that she blew it for next year.  We'll see what happens this summer.
> 
> This was her last regular season meet of the year.  Next weekend is YMCA New Englands at Harvard and that is it for the season.  It makes me realize that starting this fall everything will be her "last".  Her last home team Invitational, her last Bobcat Invitational, her last Regionals...etc.  I cannot BELIEVE she will be a Senior.  So grab your babies, toddlers, elementary kids, and junior high students and HUG THEM TIGHT!  Because the days go slowly, but the YEARS GO QUICKLY and they will be gone before you know it!!
> 
> I have two loads of laundry to fold and with today's nice weather I should have done another load of towels for the line, but I haven't.  Tonight's dinner is in the crockpot.  I wanted to make a "real" chili using stew beef instead of ground beef, but I couldn't find a recipe this morning, so I am winging it.  Wish us the best!
> 
> It looks like a beautiful week around here!  Temps on Thursday are predicted to possibly hit the 80's!  I'm excited to open some windows and enjoy the sunshine.
> 
> The girl that DD has been carpooling with to swim this season is officially done swimming (this week's practice is only for the kids who qualify for next weekend's Y New Englands), so I will have to drive DD all week.  That said, I think I will plan to do some walk/runs outside while she is swimming this week.  The practices will probably be shorter, since they are still tapering and that means it doesn't make sense for me to drop her and go home.  There is a nice quiet neighborhood next to the Y and it is a great place to walk and run.  So you heard it here first!  I WILL be walking/running outside this week during the evenings.
> 
> Well.... .off to get something productive done with my morning!  TTYL..........P


That's so hard to see dd do well but be so hard on herself at the same time. I hope she can realize how well she really is doing.  Sounds like another busy pjlla week ahead.  I saw harvard and thought it would be fun to come into boston and visit you, but my cousin is coming from arizona this weekend.  Is it this weekend, or the following one?  
My old furniture was beat up pretty bad, so we pay 10$ each and the town will pick it up.  Jordan's said they couldn't even move old furniture for you, so you needed to have it out of the area you wanted the new stuff.  Ds and I had fun dragging it out.  And we found some treasures in the couch- the missing tv and wii remote, 3 knitting needles, multiple pens, army guys, bakugan, it was quite the collection.  



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I'm in a mood today...no idea why.  Maybe just a bad feeling...my mom just called to tell me that my Godfather was just put on life support.  He has straggled with Lupis and heart complications for years and it looks like it is really catching up to him.  It doesn't look like he will last the week...
> 
> I'm sad but so grateful that I have had him in my life for this long.  He was on deaths door 14 years ago so I feel as though the past 14 years have been a blessing.
> 
> Happy Monday!
> ~Karen


 So sorry about your godfather.  It's so hard. Sending prayers your way, and  hoping he is comfortable and you and your family can find peace in the situation. 



D73 said:


> It appears that I may have killed the thread......so few people coming along to write. I guess the merge is coming at the right time. I just hope it is not my questions that have sent people running.
> 
> It has been a little tough being so far away today while my family and friends gathered for my godfather's funeral. But I am doing all right. I have now gotten tot he point of not having an appetite. So I am not sure which is better.....craving things I can't have or not eating enough calories. Hmmmm.
> 
> Time for me to head to bed. Will be back tomorrow!
> 
> Christopher


You are so NOT a thread killer.  Your questions are so fun and well thought out.  I remember you joined our little group of Donalds the week I was coaching, and I am sorry I haven't been here more to join in the conversation during your week.  You are doing a great job as coach.
Big hugs to you.  I'm sure it's been very difficult being so far away from your family during this sad time.



dvccruiser76 said:


> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 11?
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 11 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 0.44% - buzz5985
> #9 - 0.54% - Disneyluvr
> #8 - TIE - 0.63% - akhaloha & luvpoohandcompany
> #7 - 0.65% - #1hoosierfan
> #6 - 0.73% - liesel
> #5 - 0.74% - ougrad86
> #4 - 0.80% - dvccruiser76
> #3 - 1.17% - D73
> #2 - 1.19% - jillbur *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 11 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 1.48% - belledreamer *
> 
> !


Whoo hoo!!  Congratulations everyone!! especially Belledreamer!!  I'm noticing most of the top losers are the more frequent posters too!!  Definitely a correlation!!

And a big congrast to Sue our weighkeeper for being in the top 10, and a huge thank you for all your hard work and time!!



belledreamer said:


> Instead, I lost 3 lbs!Who would have guessed that eating more calories can actually help you LOSE weight?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHERLOCK!


Congrats biggest loser!!  It is amazing how sometimes we need to eat more to lose more.  Our bodies are very efficient and need the energy to burn the fat. 
 I never would have guessed sherlock could be so cute.



D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> QOTD Tuesday March 20   Edna "E" Mode from the Incredibles
> 
> _*Edna: This is a hobo suit, darling. You can't be seen in this. I won't allow it. Fifteen years ago, maybe, but now? Feh!
> Bob: Wait, what do you mean? *You* designed it.
> Edna: I never look back, darling! It distracts from the now.*_
> 
> How are you living in the now? Do you look back at all? for inspiration? determination?
> What challenges in your life distract you from the now?


I try not to dwell on the negatives in my past or my present.  I look at the bad stuff as learning experiences, and realize that everything that happens and how you deal with it is what makes me who I am today.  Sometimes my bad memory is a good thing, so details from the past that may be upsetting are dim, and the good things far outshine the bad.  I guess that is a selective memory.  



D73 said:


> Quiet morning ahead of me as my first class is ona field rip ad then I have planning on a Tuesday until lunch. Afternoon I normally have 4 lessons but will only have 3 as I am excused to go and attend a funeral service for the father of 2 students. So could be an emotional afternoon.
> 
> Christopher


Rough week for you.  Sending good thoughts, I hope everythign went ok at the funeral.



donac said:


> This month is hard for me.  I do spend a lot of time looking back.  I miss my friend who I used to work on the shows with.  I also think of a event that happened at my school several years ago that I just can't let go.  This has gotten me a down quite a bit in the last few weeks.   It does not help since I don't feel like working out.  I wish I could move on.  I hope I can learn how to.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.


 Hugs to you.  I'm sure your friend was a good support with the event that bothers you so too.  Hang in there. 



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> My energy just seemed zapped lately
> 
> I have a full day today at my new school and then spin tonight...hopefully my energy will return.  I'm upping my water intake to flush out the yuckies!!!!


I'm sure all that is going on with your godfather is very emotionally draining, and you need to be good to yourself and patient.  I think some extra porch/coffee time is in order this week.



::Snow_White:: said:


> :Oh well, it's spring break. Played some guitar hero, mario, and life with my brother and his friend yesterday. What can I say, we're children.  And I have an addiction to anything Mario & Luigi.
> 
> I'm sure today will be consisting of more video games, Star Wars, Disney planning, and calorie counting. Ahhhh, that's the life.
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful day!


Sounds like a great day!!  I just found the lost wii remote, after buying a couple new ones for christmas, and thought when my sil comes to visit, we can play some mariocart.  I always lose, but it will still be fun. lol.




JacksLilWench said:


> *Logs onto the boards with head hung low in shame* I'm a terrible team member.  I've been gone far too long to explain away, and really have no explanation for my crazy absence.  I'm sorry.  BUT.  I am back now and the good news is, I only fell off the wagon this past weekend (it was my birthday and I went to the beach and ATE.  A lot.)  I promise to be a good little Donald from now on!!  Starting right now!
> !!


Welcome back! It's good to see you and your jack avatar back!!



belledreamer said:


> put on a dog tag for me which I totally love and am wearing right now.
> 
> Would have taken a pic of me wearing it, but my hair is quite literally a rat's nest right now due to all this windy weather.  Looking forward to chilling out and relaxing for the rest of the day.
> 
> Have a good day fellow Donalds!


What a nice, fun reward!!



buzz5985 said:


> One thing that I find is distracting me lately is worrying about my Father.  I am lucky that he has the money to be able to afford a great Assisted Living facility - but his dementia has worsened over the past 3 months - it's just really hard to watch.  I felt really lucky when my phone rang last night at 1:15 AM with a reverse 911 call from our local police department that a 67 yo man with moderate dementia got away from the Care facility he was staying at.  It's about a 5 minute walk from my house.  The next thing I see is flashlights in my backyard, about a dozen police combing the neighborhood.  Helicopters searching.  As of now - they still haven't found the poor guy.  My heart goes out to his poor family.
> 
> Janis


I hope they found that poor man.  At least it's not our typical winter temperatures this week, he stands a better chance.  So sorry about your dad too.  Dementia is so hard to watch him slowly slipping away. 



D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> Mary and John from WALL-E
> 
> _Mary: [Mary is looking at the stars outside the Axiom while other passengers pass idly by] Oh! So many stars! Ah.
> [she sees WALL-E and EVE flying around outside]
> Mary: Oh! Hey! That's what's-his-name!
> [backs up, bumps into John]
> John: Hey! What the-?
> Mary: Look! Look, look, look!
> [she shuts off his chair and screen, making him aware of his surroundings]
> John: Huh? What?
> [sees WALL-E and EVE]
> John: Hey... I know that guy! It's uh, uh... WALL-E! That's it! Hey - WALL-E! It's your buddy John!
> Mary: [simultaneously] Hey! Hi, WALL-E!
> [John casually puts his right hand upon Mary's]
> John: [looks down, somewhat surprised; looks up at Mary, smiles] Hi.
> Mary: [smiles] Hi._
> 
> Mary and John were going along in their "normal" sedentary lives until WALL-E literally bumped them "off track". This bump opened their eyes to the truth around them. What was your bump? your wake up call? your WALL-E? Has that bump been strong enough to keep you on track or would it e helpful to have that bump revisit you now and again?


My big bump was about 6 years ago when my mom had a cardiac arrest, was in the hospital and rehab for a couple months, and had such a hard time.  I was pushing 230 at the time, and watched her and saw how much harder everythign was on her because of her weight, diabetes, lung disease, and I said that september that i was joining ww again, and I was never going to give up.  There have been many ups and downs along the way, but I have not ever gone back up to my high weight then, and am much more active and healthy than I have been in a long time.  It was a bump that was strong enough to keep me on track with the love and support I have gotten here.  I watched my mom for the next 3 years go through her own ups and downs with her health, and in helping her to try and get healthier and more active, that helped me also.   



donac said:


> I have a little problem at school.  I have several students who parents will email guidance or me about a  minor problem their child is having.  I feel that these are juniors and seniors in high school who are taking a college level course and they should be able to email or talk to me.  What do you guys feel about this?
> .


I'm thinking that the kids should be the ones handling the little issues, and if they do not get anywhere with the teachers, then parents should get involved.  Especially at that age.  I think there are many parents out there who micromanage their kids well into adulthood though, and this could just be that type of parent.  



luvpoohandcompany said:


> My bump was when my dad became ill and I realised that this man who I loved more than anything wasnt always going to be here and there was nothing I could do to change that but what I could do was make every moment count and to give him what he always gave me- my love and my time! I have a very spread out family and I want to be around as much as possible for as long as possible so I think I owe it to them to take care of myself. My dad took great care of himself everyday by just being moderate. He didnt know the meaning of the word diet but he didnt eat junk either: Fresh food, home-cooked, moderate exercise, loved to laugh, married his best friend (they celebrated 55yr s 2wks befored he died and he sent me to get flowers)  and always did a good turn when he could! Can you tell he was/is my hero He was a true gentleman and I miss him but I will go crunch a carrot now whle I dry my tears and make a renewed effort to be healthy so that I can see my kids grow and have families of their own
> Sometimes I need to be reminded why I started taking steps to be healthy and why its so important to me so thanks for todays question (even though you made me cry I wont hold it against you


This is so beautiful. Thanks for sharing and thanks the cry this morning. 

Hello to everyone I missed this morning!!

I woke up on monday lighter than I was on friday for the first time in a long time.    I hope that means I've turned the corner back into the wagon for good.  I was thinking Easter is in 2.5 weeks, and I'm 5.4 pounds away from ONE-derland but if I stay focused, that would be a great reward!!  So that's my goal!!  And to do that I will write every bite, and run/walk 3 days a week with the dog.

I am only working 10-2 today, and then poko and I will walk to pick up ds from school, and head to the beach for a picnic supper.  

Have a wonderful wednesday!!  Hope the sun is shining on you all!!


----------



## mikamah

luvpoohandcompany said:


> ok I think I've killed the thread
> You will be glad to know I'm no longer sobbing and am instead eating my healthy lunch so that I can live life to the full
> Hope my last post didnt annoy anyone- I am just having one of those days-forgive me!
> Hope you all having a good day


No, no, no, you never could annoy us with your beautiful post.  Some days those emotions come flowing out of us and truly inspire the others we share them with.  And I often have one of those days, and am always available for a good cry. 



lisah0711 said:


> Looks like several folks on *TEAM DONALD* could use some extra   Great job on hanging tough and sticking with us even when times are tough!
> 
> *Christopher,* great job coaching this week!    You've come up with a great and unique twist on the QOTD and that is not always easy to do.  I commend you!
> 
> I'm looking forward to the merge on Friday!  See you all soon!


Hi Lisa!!  So excited for the merge friday!! Thanks for the pixiedust!!  



D73 said:


> . So what do you get when you cross a Mouse with a Duck?


 A trip to disney?????  Even google didn't know!!  I hope you post the answer before I leave for work!!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

mikamah said:


> No, no, no, you never could annoy us with your beautiful post.  Some days those emotions come flowing out of us and truly inspire the others we share them with.  And I often have one of those days, and am always available for a good cry.
> 
> Hi Lisa!!  So excited for the merge friday!! Thanks for the pixiedust!!
> 
> A trip to disney?????  Even google didn't know!!  I hope you post the answer before I leave for work!!



Thanks for all the Kathy. Dont know what came over me today. Sometimes grief hits me like a sledgehammer but there ya go-at least I am lucky to have had such a great dad in the first place My youngest is off school today and spotted my tears and asked me why? When I told him he said "its all very well for Granda to go visit his family in heaven but we liked it much better when he was here with us on earth didnt we mummy?" How is it that a 5yr old can hit the nail right on the head lol.  Think I'd better go tidy up before I start again
Thanks again


----------



## D73

mikamah said:


> No, no, no, you never could annoy us with your beautiful post.  Some days those emotions come flowing out of us and truly inspire the others we share them with.  And I often have one of those days, and am always available for a good cry.
> 
> Hi Lisa!!  So excited for the merge friday!! Thanks for the pixiedust!!
> 
> A trip to disney?????  Even google didn't know!!  I hope you post the answer before I leave for work!!



Uh oh.....I am afraid this was a question and not a riddle......Hee hee. Now I feel like the Mad Hatter.

I guess I was wondering if we will have a new team emblem when we merge the mouse and duck threads or if we just become the Biggest Loser Thread.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

JacksLilWench said:


> *Logs onto the boards with head hung low in shame* I'm a terrible team member.  I've been gone far too long to explain away, and really have no explanation for my crazy absence.  I'm sorry.  BUT.  I am back now and the good news is, I only fell off the wagon this past weekend (it was my birthday and I went to the beach and ATE.  A lot.)  I promise to be a good little Donald from now on!!  Starting right now!
> 
> 
> 
> I live in the now because I have no time to live in the past!  I must say I look back though, for inspiration to do better in the future.  The challenges that distract me from the now are my short-sightedness.  I worry about what will happen when it's time to go to lunch- will the cafeteria have something healthy to serve and a good sized salad bar?  Or will it be burgers and fries (which got me into this mess!)  It has definitely improved though (my thinking, not the cafeteria food!) being on this thread and having a support team like you guys
> 
> I promise to log in tomorrow and be more diligent from now on, Scout's Honor!!



Welcome back!! Good for you for staying on the wagon and happy late birthday! 



belledreamer said:


> Not yet. I'm still watching Season 3.  But I'll definitely be getting the last season soon.
> 
> I've never seen Merlin or Psych, but I've heard they're both really good.
> 
> Ah, the new season of Doctor Who...   Which episode are you on?  The season finale was really good.  Saw it coming; but still really good.   I think they only have the first season of Sherlock on Netflix, but you'll really enjoy it once you get a chance to watch it.  And the guy who plays Sherlock, Benedict Cumberbatch...OMG!  It's worth watching just for him!
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> Good day so far today.  Really slow day at work so I got to go home early!
> 
> I did promise myself I would treat reward myself today for reaching one of my weight loss goals and since my latest favorite thing is Sherlock, I got this picture:
> put on a dog tag for me which I totally love and am wearing right now.
> 
> Would have taken a pic of me wearing it, but my hair is quite literally a rat's nest right now due to all this windy weather.  Looking forward to chilling out and relaxing for the rest of the day.
> 
> Have a good day fellow Donalds!



I do not remember the last episode I wathced, actually. The one where Amy kept seeing Rory dying but it was someone playing a trick on them and they kept getting seperated. I think I was DISing rolleyes1) so I might have missed a few things. I should probably watch it again.

Hehe. Oh, that's just another reason to watch a good tv show!  I will have to try and start it soon.

I bet it's cute!! Congrats on your reward! 



buzz5985 said:


> Congrats on your breakthrough.  That is a hard lesson for most woman to learn - you need to eat more to lose.
> 
> 
> 
> I always try to live in the now - unless I am mad at DH and bring something up from 20 years ago.    One thing that I find is distracting me lately is worrying about my Father.  I am lucky that he has the money to be able to afford a great Assisted Living facility - but his dementia has worsened over the past 3 months - it's just really hard to watch.  I felt really lucky when my phone rang last night at 1:15 AM with a reverse 911 call from our local police department that a 67 yo man with moderate dementia got away from the Care facility he was staying at.  It's about a 5 minute walk from my house.  The next thing I see is flashlights in my backyard, about a dozen police combing the neighborhood.  Helicopters searching.  As of now - they still haven't found the poor guy.  My heart goes out to his poor family.
> 
> Janis



 So sorry about your father.

I certainly hope they found the man, I'm sure his family was very upset. 



D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> Mary and John from WALL-E
> 
> Ah. Mary and John were going along in their "normal" sedentary lives until WALL-E literally bumped them "off track". This bump opened their eyes to the truth around them. What was your bump? your wake up call? your WALL-E? Has that bump been strong enough to keep you on track or would it e helpful to have that bump revisit you now and again?



Many things that add up overtime. Weight, photos, how I feel physically. I turned vegetarian and have no desire to smoke, drink, or do drugs and then I kind of realized if I'm willing to never have any of those things for my health why am I allowing junk food to shave years off my life? Some people that I know say "I am going to die eventually I am going to live eating what makes me happy. I like cake so I will eat cake and other junk" and I think to myself, is eating junk everyday worth the 2-5+ years that it could take away from my life being unhealthy/overweight/obese? No way! I can find healthy and delicious things to eat and be happy. Eat to live not live to eat.

Something else, when I first started counting my calories, I realized just how much I was eating and it became obvious why I gained weight back. So much of it was really high calorie foods. I could eat a whole box of macaroni and that was about 1000 calories! And that was just for dinner! Now I eat only 1 serving of everything and I still feel full and it's about the same amount or more than what I used to eat.

I also like a challenge and when I have my goal set on something I have to complete it or feel like a failure, so I think with that mindset it's hard for me not to suceed. One of the reasons I think I failed last time I lost weight was I didn't have a continuous goal. I maintained for a couple of months and then let go because I didn't feel like I was accomplishing anything better. This time around I want to race, be able to do a pull-up, a push-up and continuously increase my goals so I always have something to work towards.




D73 said:


> I have set a mini goal of 275 pounds which I am 72% to reaching.  Once there I reset the goal marker and go again. The smaller goals help keep me motivated for sure.
> 
> 
> I hope you are enjoying your days off. I love Mario and Luigi too.  Still my favorite would have to be Luigi's Mansion for GameCube.  Just love vacuuming up the ghosts.  Have you played that one?
> 
> Christopher



Mini-goals are great! I set my first goal for this challenge, a reasonable one and then I just keep moving it down. Defiitely is easier!

Thanks! Yes! I love that game, although I always jump a few times when the ghosts pop out of nowhere!



donac said:


> Good Wednesday morning everyone.
> 
> Report got written yesterday.  We were so happy to finish it.  Now to proof read it.
> 
> I have a little problem at school.  I have several students who parents will email guidance or me about a  minor problem their child is having.  I feel that these are juniors and seniors in high school who are taking a college level course and they should be able to email or talk to me.  What do you guys feel about this?
> 
> I have to think about the qotd.  I can't think of one thing that made me decide I wanted to lose weight except for getting on a scale one morning and not liking the number on it.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



That's a tough one. I'm actually really surprised so many parents step in like that. My mom would never email any teacher, it was always my problem, my responsibility. I think the kids, especially at that age, should be talking to you, but I'm not sure how you would approach the parent about that. I hope you can get it sorted!

Hope your day goes well!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> My bump was when my dad became ill and I realised that this man who I loved more than anything wasnt always going to be here and there was nothing I could do to change that but what I could do was make every moment count and to give him what he always gave me- my love and my time! I have a very spread out family and I want to be around as much as possible for as long as possible so I think I owe it to them to take care of myself. My dad took great care of himself everyday by just being moderate. He didnt know the meaning of the word diet but he didnt eat junk either Fresh food, home-cooked, moderate exercise, loved to laugh, married his best friend (they celebrated 55yr s 2wks befored he died and he sent me to get flowers)  and always did a good turn when he could! Can you tell he was/is my hero  He was a true gentleman and I miss him but I will go crunch a carrot now whle I dry my tears and make a renewed effort to be healthy so that I can see my kids grow and have families of their own
> Sometimes I need to be reminded why I started taking steps to be healthy and why its so important to me so thanks for todays question (even though you made me cry I wont hold it against you





A great post, and a great reason why you should be healthy!



lisah0711 said:


> Looks like several folks on *TEAM DONALD* could use some extra   Great job on hanging tough and sticking with us even when times are tough!
> 
> *Christopher,* great job coaching this week!  You've come up with a great and unique twist on the QOTD and that is not always easy to do.  I commend you!
> 
> I'm looking forward to the merge on Friday!  See you all soon!



Thanks, cannot wait until we merge!!



mikamah said:


> Sounds like a great day!!  I just found the lost wii remote, after buying a couple new ones for christmas, and thought when my sil comes to visit, we can play some mariocart.  I always lose, but it will still be fun. lol.
> 
> My big bump was about 6 years ago when my mom had a cardiac arrest, was in the hospital and rehab for a couple months, and had such a hard time.  I was pushing 230 at the time, and watched her and saw how much harder everythign was on her because of her weight, diabetes, lung disease, and I said that september that i was joining ww again, and I was never going to give up.  There have been many ups and downs along the way, but I have not ever gone back up to my high weight then, and am much more active and healthy than I have been in a long time.  It was a bump that was strong enough to keep me on track with the love and support I have gotten here.  I watched my mom for the next 3 years go through her own ups and downs with her health, and in helping her to try and get healthier and more active, that helped me also.
> 
> Hello to everyone I missed this morning!!
> 
> I woke up on monday lighter than I was on friday for the first time in a long time.   I hope that means I've turned the corner back into the wagon for good.  I was thinking Easter is in 2.5 weeks, and I'm 5.4 pounds away from ONE-derland but if I stay focused, that would be a great reward!!  So that's my goal!!  And to do that I will write every bite, and run/walk 3 days a week with the dog.
> 
> I am only working 10-2 today, and then poko and I will walk to pick up ds from school, and head to the beach for a picnic supper.
> 
> Have a wonderful wednesday!!  Hope the sun is shining on you all!!




Wow! You are so close to onederland!! You can do it!

Hope you have a great day!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Thanks for all the Kathy. Dont know what came over me today. Sometimes grief hits me like a sledgehammer but there ya go-at least I am lucky to have had such a great dad in the first place My youngest is off school today and spotted my tears and asked me why? When I told him he said "its all very well for Granda to go visit his family in heaven but we liked it much better when he was here with us on earth didnt we mummy?" How is it that a 5yr old can hit the nail right on the head lol.  Think I'd better go tidy up before I start again
> Thanks again



Wow, sometimes kids just say the perfect things, don't they? 

Hope you have a beautiful day!

----
Morning Donalds!!

I did rest yesterday, I promise! Now it's time to get back at it today! 

Typed up our entire WDW schedule last night. Took awhile but got it done. It made me start thinking. I was planning on letting loose on vacation and if I gained some weight fine. Now, I'm thinking, it took me 3 months to lose 10lbs. If I gain 5lbs, it'll take me another 1 1/2 months! I absolutely do not want that! Luckily, now that I'm into a routine the fruit and veggies will be at the top of my list, so maybe I will even come back lower after all the walking!

Hope you all have a wonderful day and make great choices! Only 2 days until weigh-in!


----------



## belledreamer

D73 said:


> Mary and John from WALL-E
> 
> _Mary: [Mary is looking at the stars outside the Axiom while other passengers pass idly by] Oh! So many stars! Ah.
> [she sees WALL-E and EVE flying around outside]
> Mary: Oh! Hey! That's what's-his-name!
> [backs up, bumps into John]
> John: Hey! What the-?
> Mary: Look! Look, look, look!
> [she shuts off his chair and screen, making him aware of his surroundings]
> John: Huh? What?
> [sees WALL-E and EVE]
> John: Hey... I know that guy! It's uh, uh... WALL-E! That's it! Hey - WALL-E! It's your buddy John!
> Mary: [simultaneously] Hey! Hi, WALL-E!
> [John casually puts his right hand upon Mary's]
> John: [looks down, somewhat surprised; looks up at Mary, smiles] Hi.
> Mary: [smiles] Hi._
> 
> Mary and John were going along in their "normal" sedentary lives until WALL-E literally bumped them "off track". This bump opened their eyes to the truth around them. What was your bump? your wake up call? your WALL-E? Has that bump been strong enough to keep you on track or would it e helpful to have that bump revisit you now and again?



I've had two.  The first one was the scare with my blood pressure being so high.  I still don't know if it was just a fluke that it was so high, but just the possibility of it already being in the 150's and being only in my 20's was enough to convince me that it was time to do something.  I just wish I hadn't waited so long.

The other is actually one of my relatives who is extremely overweight.  Can't get out of a chair without help, has sleep apnea, doesn't want to eat healthier food (a.k.a. 'Rabbit food') and while he see the need to make a change, he has no desire to do anything about it.  While I'm grateful that I never reached that point with my weight, every time I see this relative, I'm glad that I made changes when I did and it really makes me see how far I've come already.

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

Could the weather be any nastier today?! 

Had the intention of running more errands today, but with severe thunderstorm warnings until tomorrow and tornado watches until later this afternoon, I decided to come back home and hibernate today.

Only ate a Fiber bar for breakfast; not good when you're trying to up your calories...  But remembering that I'm trying to up my calories, made myself a whole wheat cheese quesadilla with some light sour cream and homemade pepper jelly. YUMMY!

Not much planned for the rest of the day. Feeling really sleepy right now, so I may catch a cat nap with the cat before trying to go to the gym.  I really want to get back in touch with the guy who did my personal training session to tell him that I've lost 6 lbs since the last time I saw him. 

Happy Hump day Donalds!


----------



## mikamah

luvpoohandcompany said:


> Thanks for all the Kathy. Dont know what came over me today. Sometimes grief hits me like a sledgehammer but there ya go-at least I am lucky to have had such a great dad in the first place My youngest is off school today and spotted my tears and asked me why? When I told him he said "its all very well for Granda to go visit his family in heaven but we liked it much better when he was here with us on earth didnt we mummy?" How is it that a 5yr old can hit the nail right on the head lol.  Think I'd better go tidy up before I start again
> Thanks again


Aw, so precious.  Kids are just amazing, and such a big comfort during those sad times too.  



D73 said:


> Uh oh.....I am afraid this was a question and not a riddle......Hee hee. Now I feel like the Mad Hatter.
> 
> I guess I was wondering if we will have a new team emblem when we merge the mouse and duck threads or if we just become the Biggest Loser Thread.


lol, guess I'm not very serious.  When I googled it, I saw milk and quackers, and didn't get it, but read further and it was what do you get when you mix a cow with a duck.   
 hmmmm, what do you get when you mix a mouse with a duck, I'm guessing double the inspiration and support!  



::Snow_White:: said:


> Typed up our entire WDW schedule last night. Took awhile but got it done. It made me start thinking. I was planning on letting loose on vacation and if I gained some weight fine. Now, I'm thinking, it took me 3 months to lose 10lbs. If I gain 5lbs, it'll take me another 1 1/2 months! I absolutely do not want that! Luckily, now that I'm into a routine the fruit and veggies will be at the top of my list, so maybe I will even come back lower after all the walking!


 I've been to wdw 6 times during this weight loss journey, and really do let loose, but with all the walking, may come back with just a few pounds, but when I come back, I make a pledge for day one to get back on plan completely, and that little gain will usually be gone by the next week.  I do try not to eat fried foods, and to get my water in each day, but it's vacation, so I do eat quite a bit, but you will do so much walking around, it really does make a big difference.  So where are you eating when you're there?  Love to live vicariously through others.



belledreamer said:


> Not much planned for the rest of the day. Feeling really sleepy right now, so I may catch a cat nap with the cat before trying to go to the gym.  I really want to get back in touch with the guy who did my personal training session to tell him that I've lost 6 lbs since the last time I saw him.


Hope you had a nice nap with the kitty.

Good afternoon!!  I walked the dog to pick up ds, and ds said he needed to chill after that walk home in the heat, so I had a few minutes.  We'll head to the beach for a picnic shortly, so I'll go pack us our supper.  

Have a nice evening!!


----------



## Disneyluvr

I am still here! I've just been lurking lately and not really posting. I'm not really sure why but I just felt a little overwhelmed I guess and kinda feeling like I didn't have anything to contribute. 

We've been having a lot of problems with our DS lately, so that and all the craziness at work getting ready for the state testing in a few weeks has left me feeling really down and vulnerable emotionally!

But somehow through it all I have continued to slowly loose. One pound at a time will get me to where I want to be!!

I have hit my dreaded weight of 184! Dreaded because for some reason every time I diet I have never gotten below 184. I get there and then I start to gain and go up and down but never past 184!  So now I am determined to finally get past that number


----------



## buzz5985

D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> Mary and John from WALL-E
> 
> _Mary: [Mary is looking at the stars outside the Axiom while other passengers pass idly by] Oh! So many stars! Ah.
> [she sees WALL-E and EVE flying around outside]
> Mary: Oh! Hey! That's what's-his-name!
> [backs up, bumps into John]
> John: Hey! What the-?
> Mary: Look! Look, look, look!
> [she shuts off his chair and screen, making him aware of his surroundings]
> John: Huh? What?
> [sees WALL-E and EVE]
> John: Hey... I know that guy! It's uh, uh... WALL-E! That's it! Hey - WALL-E! It's your buddy John!
> Mary: [simultaneously] Hey! Hi, WALL-E!
> [John casually puts his right hand upon Mary's]
> John: [looks down, somewhat surprised; looks up at Mary, smiles] Hi.
> Mary: [smiles] Hi._
> 
> Mary and John were going along in their "normal" sedentary lives until WALL-E literally bumped them "off track". This bump opened their eyes to the truth around them. What was your bump? your wake up call? your WALL-E? Has that bump been strong enough to keep you on track or would it e helpful to have that bump revisit you now and again?



Just being sick and tired - of being sluggish, tired, knees that hurt, feet that hurt, etc.  



D73 said:


> Oh what a shock to receive a call like that in the middle of the night. Hopefully he has been found and all is well.
> 
> My grandmother was just placed in assisted living with beginnings of mild dementia. I see how it is really tearing my father apart. Big hugs to you and way to go for keeping on your journey.
> 
> °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
> 
> Wednesday is here!!!  Let's get over the hump!!
> 
> Be back later to seehow things are going.
> 
> Christopher



It's really hard placing them in Assisted Living.  Taking their independence from them.  The hardest part was feeling guilty all the time for placing him.  Could I have done more to keep him at my house??  Alarms, extra locks, etc.  But then I hear a story about someone that "wanders" away - and know I did the right thing.

The gentleman in question was finally found at a bus stop in Haverhill.  He was visiting a friend.  Now what you need to know is Haverhill is about 25 miles from Wakefield.  



luvpoohandcompany said:


> ok I think I've killed the thread
> You will be glad to know I'm no longer sobbing and am instead eating my healthy lunch so that I can live life to the full
> Hope my last post didnt annoy anyone- I am just having one of those days-forgive me!
> Hope you all having a good day



I have been crying watching the Biggest Loser!!!  I think it's the hormones!!!!



donac said:


> Good Wednesday morning everyone.
> I have a little problem at school.  I have several students who parents will email guidance or me about a  minor problem their child is having.  I feel that these are juniors and seniors in high school who are taking a college level course and they should be able to email or talk to me.  What do you guys feel about this?



I agree. But you can't stop the "helicopter" parents.  



mikamah said:


> Thanks Karen.  I still can't believe it's been so beautiful for so long in march.  I cleaned the porches and furniture and have had dinner out there all week.  I need to get a long baby gate so the dog can be out with us off the leash.  We just hook her leash to the table leg, but I know if I continue that she'll pull that table off the porch one day.  My special treat was sunday I didn't have to do the driving to baseball clinic, 3 of us share duty, so a friend stopped by and we sat on the front porch and had a beer.
> 
> My lawn is a mess too, and now it's worse with the dog who loves to dig.  I need to do something with it this spring.  We sit more on the porches, but it's still nice to have it look decent for the neighbors.  Luckily none of my neighbors are the perfectly manicured yard types.  I think it's hard since there is usually a pretty strict waterban going on, so we all tend to go brown early in the summer.
> 
> I've never had parsnips either, but thought they were like turnip which i dont' like, so never tried them.  Thanks for the tick warning, I saw it on the news last night too.  Did you go to Breakheart?  I need to check that place out.  A friend of mine loves it there too.  We've been to the beach a few times with the dog, and she's so funny and afraid of the little waves in beverly, she'll probably freak when we take her to big beach.
> 
> I hope they found that poor man.  At least it's not our typical winter temperatures this week, he stands a better chance.  So sorry about your dad too.  Dementia is so hard to watch him slowly slipping away.



They found the gentleman in Haverhill at a bus stop.  

I go to Breakheart every weekend the weather is nice.  I go to the Wakefield entrance and do the short 2 mile loop.  Nice hilly walk.  You can google and find a map of the place.  Near the Saugus entrance is a dog park - but it's very small.  When Patches was only about 6 months we brought him up to Hampton Beach.  He freaked when he saw the horses.  

OK - did anyone watch the Biggest Loser last night??  Conda and Jeremy have got to go.      It was a fun show - they went to Hawaii and learned how to surf with Bethany Hamilton (the girl that had her arm chomped off by a shark).  She is such an inspiration - loved the movie about her too - Soul Surfer.  

Brought Dad to his 6 month check up.  We thought maybe his sugar was off and causing his recent confusion.  But his diabetes is well maintained, cut his cholesterol meds in half, may be taken off his high blood pressure meds next trip.  So the added confusion/delusions are just the advancing dementia.  

Janis


----------



## ::Snow_White::

mikamah said:


> I've been to wdw 6 times during this weight loss journey, and really do let loose, but with all the walking, may come back with just a few pounds, but when I come back, I make a pledge for day one to get back on plan completely, and that little gain will usually be gone by the next week.  I do try not to eat fried foods, and to get my water in each day, but it's vacation, so I do eat quite a bit, but you will do so much walking around, it really does make a big difference.  So where are you eating when you're there?  Love to live vicariously through others.
> 
> Have a nice evening!!



I wasn't worried about it but then I realized how long it's taken me to get this weight off and I'm not sure how much damage 11 days at the world is going to hurt me. I don't eat fried foods, unless it's fries at a restaurant, but we made up a menu and things we were possibly going to order to get an amount for food money and I have veggies burgers and vegetarian tofu salads on mine. I'll have a couple of ice creams, but hopefully I can drag myself over to the fruit carts a couple times instead! 

We have ADRs for Via Napoli, Garden Grill, Mama Melrose, and Ohana's. Those are probably going to be the worst as I'll be eating the most there. The rest are just CS which I'll be getting salads or vegetarian burgers. I'm sure when I get there I'll be having too much fun to want to eat! 



belledreamer said:


> Could the weather be any nastier today?!
> 
> Had the intention of running more errands today, but with severe thunderstorm warnings until tomorrow and tornado watches until later this afternoon, I decided to come back home and hibernate today.
> 
> Not much planned for the rest of the day. Feeling really sleepy right now, so I may catch a cat nap with the cat before trying to go to the gym.  I really want to get back in touch with the guy who did my personal training session to tell him that I've lost 6 lbs since the last time I saw him.
> 
> Happy Hump day Donalds!



It's STILL raining here too. I went outside once in rainboots and jacket to get the mail and that was it. 

Hope you made it to the gym despite the weather!

I thought I'd let you know that I sat down and started Sherlock today and I loved it!! The cab driver in A Study in Pink seriously creeped me out. Although I am a little sad they only have season 1 on netflix and the fact that there is only 3 episodes is a problem for me.  I'm so used to 13 episode seasons, and 3 is not enough for me! I finished The Blind Banker as well, that one was pretty intense!

Of course, anything by Steven Moffat is going to be good.

After I finish my workout I will be watching the 3rd episode. 

----
Okay, okay. I had 2 reese's cups today! It isn't really a confession, I woke up late so I had some extra calories and I haven't had a reeses cup in several weeks so I added it into my day and still have plenty for a healthy dinner. I was out of my 50 calorie dark chocolates I usually eat and they looked so good! It was quite delicious if I say so... Although I'm pretty sure those are not worth 210 calories on a regular basis. I'd much rather have my yogurt and granola for my snack!


----------



## jillbur

Hello Team Donald! I want to apologize for not replying tonight and not getting on the dis yesterday or today. In fact, I wasn't on a computer at all until now. With this gorgeous weather, getting to the gym, and going to swim lessons yesterday and church tonight, I've had no time. So, I wanted to check in and I will get all caught up tomorrow with replies for the QOTDs and replies to people, too. I hope everyone else is enjoying this beautiful weather and getting some outside exercise! Enjoy it and I will be back tomorrow!!

Jill


----------



## JacksLilWench

D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> Mary and John from WALL-E
> 
> _Mary: [Mary is looking at the stars outside the Axiom while other passengers pass idly by] Oh! So many stars! Ah.
> [she sees WALL-E and EVE flying around outside]
> Mary: Oh! Hey! That's what's-his-name!
> [backs up, bumps into John]
> John: Hey! What the-?
> Mary: Look! Look, look, look!
> [she shuts off his chair and screen, making him aware of his surroundings]
> John: Huh? What?
> [sees WALL-E and EVE]
> John: Hey... I know that guy! It's uh, uh... WALL-E! That's it! Hey - WALL-E! It's your buddy John!
> Mary: [simultaneously] Hey! Hi, WALL-E!
> [John casually puts his right hand upon Mary's]
> John: [looks down, somewhat surprised; looks up at Mary, smiles] Hi.
> Mary: [smiles] Hi._
> 
> Mary and John were going along in their "normal" sedentary lives until WALL-E literally bumped them "off track". This bump opened their eyes to the truth around them. What was your bump? your wake up call? your WALL-E? Has that bump been strong enough to keep you on track or would it e helpful to have that bump revisit you now and again?



My WALL-E was a picture of me in Epcot in 2007.  I'm sitting in front of the fountain in France enjoying a reeeally good glass of champagne...and I didn't even recognize myself in the picture.  I thought "Surely, I'm not that round all over, right?"  But sure enough I was!  It jumpstarted me into eating healthier and exercising.  Five years later, I'm still not quite where I want to be (I have fallen off a time or two...or six ) but I haven't given up yet and don't plan to anytime soon!!  If I find the picture I'll post it (in all actuality, it's not a bad picture, I just don't like the way I look at ALL!)


----------



## belledreamer

::Snow_White:: said:


> I thought I'd let you know that I sat down and started Sherlock today and I loved it!! The cab driver in A Study in Pink seriously creeped me out. Although I am a little sad they only have season 1 on netflix and the fact that there is only 3 episodes is a problem for me.  I'm so used to 13 episode seasons, and 3 is not enough for me! I finished The Blind Banker as well, that one was pretty intense!
> 
> Of course, anything by Steven Moffat is going to be good.
> 
> After I finish my workout I will be watching the 3rd episode.



YAY!  I'll make a Sherlockian out of you yet! 

You'll totally love the 3rd episode, especially the end.  Benedict and Martin really work wonderfully together as Sherlock and Watson; it's hard for me to imagine anybody else in those roles.

Haven't been able to watch Season 2 yet since it's not available on iTunes yet and I don't have BBC, but I'll PM you a couple of Season 2 clips I found online that you'll probably like. 

The end of season 2 will break your heart... 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

So I did catch my cat nap with the kitty today and was able to get in a little over an hour at the gym. I also saw my trainer there this evening, so I had to tell him about my 6 lbs loss since the last time he saw me so he's was very pleased to hear about that. 

The 25th anniversary cast of Les Mis was starting when I left so I hurried home and have it playing right now.  Beautiful musical; I don't why people give Nick Jonas so much grief of playing Marius.  He really did a beautiful job with it.

Gonna finish watching the show then heading to bed.  Good night all!


----------



## D73

*For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*

A Fly from A Bug's Life

*Fly: I only got twenty-four hours to live, and I ain't gonna waste it here.*

So what will you do with your next 24 hours before weigh-in to make sure it is not wasted?


----------



## donac

Good THursday morning everyone.  

Had a busy day at school.  Our department meeting went well and there were not too many problems.  

My classes were tough since the periods were shorten and I had to get a very important topic across to the students.   My head was spinning by the end of each class.  I will see how they did today when they ask their questions. 

I came home and took a short nap.  I feel like a cold is coming on but I am trying to avoid it.  I don't have time for one until next week.  

After dinner I worked on a quilt top.  This afternoon I have to pin it together and maybe start to quilt it. 



D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> A Fly from A Bug's Life
> 
> *Fly: I only got twenty-four hours to live, and I ain't gonna waste it here.*
> 
> So what will you do with your next 24 hours before weigh-in to make sure it is not wasted?



I will be working today to help finish costuming the anniversary show.  I know I will be running around like crazy tonight.  After school I will be up and down pinning the quilt I am finishing.  SO I guess you could day I am just moving as much as I can.

Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

mikamah said:


> Aw, so precious.  Kids are just amazing, and such a big comfort during those sad times too.
> 
> He really made me smile yesterday (as always) even though we both shed a few tears we were able to talk about all the things we loved best about "Granda". One of his favourite things was that they watched Toy Story together when Granda needed a wee doze. My poor dad-I think that was the closest he got to watching a "western" with my youngest My dad loved a good cowboy movie.
> 
> lol, guess I'm not very serious.  When I googled it, I saw milk and quackers, and didn't get it, but read further and it was what do you get when you mix a cow with a duck.
> hmmmm, what do you get when you mix a mouse with a duck, I'm guessing double the inspiration and support!
> 
> I've been to wdw 6 times during this weight loss journey, and really do let loose, but with all the walking, may come back with just a few pounds, but when I come back, I make a pledge for day one to get back on plan completely, and that little gain will usually be gone by the next week.  I do try not to eat fried foods, and to get my water in each day, but it's vacation, so I do eat quite a bit, but you will do so much walking around, it really does make a big difference.  So where are you eating when you're there?  Love to live vicariously through others.
> 
> Hope you had a nice nap with the kitty.
> 
> Good afternoon!!  I walked the dog to pick up ds, and ds said he needed to chill after that walk home in the heat, so I had a few minutes.  We'll head to the beach for a picnic shortly, so I'll go pack us our supper.
> Sounds like a fun day-I'd love to go for a picnic
> Have a nice evening!!





Disneyluvr said:


> I am still here! I've just been lurking lately and not really posting. I'm not really sure why but I just felt a little overwhelmed I guess and kinda feeling like I didn't have anything to contribute.
> 
> We've been having a lot of problems with our DS lately, so that and all the craziness at work getting ready for the state testing in a few weeks has left me feeling really down and vulnerable emotionally!
> 
> But somehow through it all I have continued to slowly loose. One pound at a time will get me to where I want to be!!
> Good for you for staying with the programmeYou will get there eventually
> 
> I have hit my dreaded weight of 184! Dreaded because for some reason every time I diet I have never gotten below 184. I get there and then I start to gain and go up and down but never past 184!  So now I am determined to finally get past that number


You can do it



buzz5985 said:


> Just being sick and tired - of being sluggish, tired, knees that hurt, feet that hurt, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> It's really hard placing them in Assisted Living.  Taking their independence from them.  The hardest part was feeling guilty all the time for placing him.  Could I have done more to keep him at my house??  Alarms, extra locks, etc.  But then I hear a story about someone that "wanders" away - and know I did the right thing.
> Dementia is such a tough illness-I used to work as a nurse and saw so many families torture themselves when making the decisions around care but sometimes there simply is no better wayI have already told my kids they are not to feel bad if I need to go into a care home in my old age (mind you they will probably still feel guilty). My teenager told me I'd better treat him nice so that they pick a nice one
> 
> The gentleman in question was finally found at a bus stop in Haverhill.  He was visiting a friend.  Now what you need to know is Haverhill is about 25 miles from Wakefield.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been crying watching the Biggest Loser!!!  I think it's the hormones!!!!
> 
> Your probably right
> 
> I agree. But you can't stop the "helicopter" parents.
> 
> 
> 
> Brought Dad to his 6 month check up.  We thought maybe his sugar was off and causing his recent confusion.  But his diabetes is well maintained, cut his cholesterol meds in half, may be taken off his high blood pressure meds next trip.  So the added confusion/delusions are just the advancing dementia.
> 
> Janis





D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> A Fly from A Bug's Life
> 
> *Fly: I only got twenty-four hours to live, and I ain't gonna waste it here.*
> 
> So what will you do with your next 24 hours before weigh-in to make sure it is not wasted?



Well today I have not 1 but 2 sick kids off school and I've been up since 4am coughing/wheezing. I have had to start a course of antibiotics and steroids to try and keep my asthma under control so fingers crossed it all improves as the day goes on I had planned to do some gardening work and to head for a walk but now thats been shelved and I will be staying put and dishing out ice-lollies and paracetamol to keep temps down all round
Good luck to everyone for tomorrow-I'm not hopeful this week but we shall see!
Have a great day


----------



## D73

::Snow_White:: said:


> Morning Donalds!!
> 
> I did rest yesterday, I promise! Now it's time to get back at it today!
> 
> Typed up our entire WDW schedule last night. Took awhile but got it done. It made me start thinking. I was planning on letting loose on vacation and if I gained some weight fine. Now, I'm thinking, it took me 3 months to lose 10lbs. If I gain 5lbs, it'll take me another 1 1/2 months! I absolutely do not want that! Luckily, now that I'm into a routine the fruit and veggies will be at the top of my list, so maybe I will even come back lower after all the walking!
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful day and make great choices! Only 2 days until weigh-in!



I am in the same conundrum regarding my upcoming vacation. So I too have been trying my best to plan the exercise while on the ship and "where is best to eat" for my WDW days.  I think I have chose a balance that will allow me to enjoy myself but not go completely overboard either. I think the best thing I am now armed with is an awareness and sense of keeping myself accountable. If I see the numbers start to slip, the exercise will increase and the No-No foods will decrease or be eliminated. 



belledreamer said:


> I've had two.  The first one was the scare with my blood pressure being so high.  I still don't know if it was just a fluke that it was so high, but just the possibility of it already being in the 150's and being only in my 20's was enough to convince me that it was time to do something.  I just wish I hadn't waited so long.
> 
> The other is actually one of my relatives who is extremely overweight.  Can't get out of a chair without help, has sleep apnea, doesn't want to eat healthier food (a.k.a. 'Rabbit food') and while he see the need to make a change, he has no desire to do anything about it.  While I'm grateful that I never reached that point with my weight, every time I see this relative, I'm glad that I made changes when I did and it really makes me see how far I've come already.
> I thnk that family/friends that have suffered due to wieght issues is a string encouragement for many people. I thin kthat it has been expressed by many of the team.
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> Could the weather be any nastier today?!
> 
> Had the intention of running more errands today, but with severe thunderstorm warnings until tomorrow and tornado watches until later this afternoon, I decided to come back home and hibernate today.
> 
> Only ate a Fiber bar for breakfast; not good when you're trying to up your calories...  But remembering that I'm trying to up my calories, made myself a whole wheat cheese quesadilla with some light sour cream and homemade pepper jelly. YUMMY!
> 
> Not much planned for the rest of the day. Feeling really sleepy right now, so I may catch a cat nap with the cat before trying to go to the gym.  I really want to get back in touch with the guy who did my personal training session to tell him that I've lost 6 lbs since the last time I saw him.
> 
> Happy Hump day Donalds!



Hope the weather did not keep you off track too much of the day. Did you find the trainer and share your news??



Disneyluvr said:


> I am still here! I've just been lurking lately and not really posting. I'm not really sure why but I just felt a little overwhelmed I guess and kinda feeling like I didn't have anything to contribute.
> 
> We've been having a lot of problems with our DS lately, so that and all the craziness at work getting ready for the state testing in a few weeks has left me feeling really down and vulnerable emotionally!
> 
> But somehow through it all I have continued to slowly loose. One pound at a time will get me to where I want to be!!
> 
> I have hit my dreaded weight of 184! Dreaded because for some reason every time I diet I have never gotten below 184. I get there and then I start to gain and go up and down but never past 184!  So now I am determined to finally get past that number




Glad you are still around and glad that you have posted. Yes 1 pound at a time is the way to go!!!

Stick with us, we will support you and celebrate that elusive 183.  It's just waiting for you!!!



buzz5985 said:


> Just being sick and tired - of being sluggish, tired, knees that hurt, feet that hurt, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> It's really hard placing them in Assisted Living.  Taking their independence from them.  The hardest part was feeling guilty all the time for placing him.  Could I have done more to keep him at my house??  Alarms, extra locks, etc.  But then I hear a story about someone that "wanders" away - and know I did the right thing.
> 
> The gentleman in question was finally found at a bus stop in Haverhill.  He was visiting a friend.  Now what you need to know is Haverhill is about 25 miles from Wakefield.
> 
> 
> 
> I go to Breakheart every weekend the weather is nice.  I go to the Wakefield entrance and do the short 2 mile loop.  Nice hilly walk.  You can google and find a map of the place.  Near the Saugus entrance is a dog park - but it's very small.  When Patches was only about 6 months we brought him up to Hampton Beach.  He freaked when he saw the horses.
> 
> OK - did anyone watch the Biggest Loser last night??  Conda and Jeremy have got to go.      It was a fun show - they went to Hawaii and learned how to surf with Bethany Hamilton (the girl that had her arm chomped off by a shark).  She is such an inspiration - loved the movie about her too - Soul Surfer.
> 
> Brought Dad to his 6 month check up.  We thought maybe his sugar was off and causing his recent confusion.  But his diabetes is well maintained, cut his cholesterol meds in half, may be taken off his high blood pressure meds next trip.  So the added confusion/delusions are just the advancing dementia.
> 
> Janis



I have not been watching the BL USA. But I have been watching Biggest Loser Australia.  Drama there too!  Seems the nature of the reality show now a days.  But I still do find the show inspirational.



::Snow_White:: said:


> It's STILL raining here too. I went outside once in rainboots and jacket to get the mail and that was it.
> 
> Hope you made it to the gym despite the weather!
> 
> I thought I'd let you know that I sat down and started Sherlock today and I loved it!! The cab driver in A Study in Pink seriously creeped me out. Although I am a little sad they only have season 1 on netflix and the fact that there is only 3 episodes is a problem for me.  I'm so used to 13 episode seasons, and 3 is not enough for me! I finished The Blind Banker as well, that one was pretty intense!
> 
> Of course, anything by Steven Moffat is going to be good.
> 
> After I finish my workout I will be watching the 3rd episode.
> 
> ----
> Okay, okay. I had 2 reese's cups today! It isn't really a confession, I woke up late so I had some extra calories and I haven't had a reeses cup in several weeks so I added it into my day and still have plenty for a healthy dinner. I was out of my 50 calorie dark chocolates I usually eat and they looked so good! It was quite delicious if I say so... Although I'm pretty sure those are not worth 210 calories on a regular basis. I'd much rather have my yogurt and granola for my snack!



Being aware of the calories before you eat them is a major step in the battle. You know how to adjust your day based on that and area ble to make a choice. Also knowing that they are not worth it all the time is a big step.  I did the same a couple weeks ago with a Snickers.....



jillbur said:


> Hello Team Donald! I want to apologize for not replying tonight and not getting on the dis yesterday or today. In fact, I wasn't on a computer at all until now. With this gorgeous weather, getting to the gym, and going to swim lessons yesterday and church tonight, I've had no time. So, I wanted to check in and I will get all caught up tomorrow with replies for the QOTDs and replies to people, too. I hope everyone else is enjoying this beautiful weather and getting some outside exercise! Enjoy it and I will be back tomorrow!!
> 
> Jill



We look forward to hearing more from you. It sounds like your reasons are valid and not excuses at all. 



JacksLilWench said:


> My WALL-E was a picture of me in Epcot in 2007.  I'm sitting in front of the fountain in France enjoying a reeeally good glass of champagne...and I didn't even recognize myself in the picture.  I thought "Surely, I'm not that round all over, right?"  But sure enough I was!  It jumpstarted me into eating healthier and exercising.  Five years later, I'm still not quite where I want to be (I have fallen off a time or two...or six ) but I haven't given up yet and don't plan to anytime soon!!  If I find the picture I'll post it (in all actuality, it's not a bad picture, I just don't like the way I look at ALL!)



I applaud you on being able to hold onto your picture as a reminder. I can honestly say that I recall throwing away pics of myslef that I did not like. Hmmmm what does that say about my state of denial at the time?



belledreamer said:


> So I did catch my cat nap with the kitty today and was able to get in a little over an hour at the gym. I also saw my trainer there this evening, so I had to tell him about my 6 lbs loss since the last time he saw me so he's was very pleased to hear about that.
> Ooops, negate my question from earlier!!!  Good for you!!!
> 
> The 25th anniversary cast of Les Mis was starting when I left so I hurried home and have it playing right now.  Beautiful musical; I don't why people give Nick Jonas so much grief of playing Marius.  He really did a beautiful job with it.
> I agree. I was pleasantly surprised at how well he did in that role. I was shocked when I first saw that he was playing it but enjyoed it none-the-less.
> 
> Gonna finish watching the show then heading to bed.  Good night all!





donac said:


> Good THursday morning everyone.
> 
> Had a busy day at school.  Our department meeting went well and there were not too many problems.
> 
> My classes were tough since the periods were shorten and I had to get a very important topic across to the students.   My head was spinning by the end of each class.  I will see how they did today when they ask their questions.
> 
> I came home and took a short nap.  I feel like a cold is coming on but I am trying to avoid it.  I don't have time for one until next week.
> 
> After dinner I worked on a quilt top.  This afternoon I have to pin it together and maybe start to quilt it.
> 
> 
> 
> I will be working today to help finish costuming the anniversary show.  I know I will be running around like crazy tonight.  After school I will be up and down pinning the quilt I am finishing.  SO I guess you could day I am just moving as much as I can.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Hope you are able to fight the cold completely and that you do not hav eit linger at all.

It sounds like you have quite a few exciting sewing projects going on. And hey if they keep you moving to burn some extra cals before tomorrow, then they are enjoyable and beneficial.



luvpoohandcompany said:


> Well today I have not 1 but 2 sick kids off school and I've been up since 4am coughing/wheezing. I have had to start a course of antibiotics and steroids to try and keep my asthma under control so fingers crossed it all improves as the day goes on I had planned to do some gardening work and to head for a walk but now thats been shelved and I will be staying put and dishing out ice-lollies and paracetamol to keep temps down all round
> Good luck to everyone for tomorrow-I'm not hopeful this week but we shall see!
> Have a great day



I hope that you are feeling better soon. Having a cold and cough to keep you up sure does not make a day of focusing on healthy living very easy. Stick to ice cubes instead of the ice-lollies (Popsicles for our American friends).  And you never know what the scale will say tomorow. You may get a surprise for the good.

§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§

Sorry for my delay in writing today. It was Student led Conferences today and I had to get to work early to set up and then went pretty much straight through the day with the conferences. But they are over and another big check on my list of TO BE DONE BEFORE VACATION hurdles.

My answer to the QOTD I guess, is that I will really ensure I give my all on my gym visit tonight and I will make sure that I get all my calorties. No skimping in hope of a reduction. That never works.

Hope all are well as things are REALLY QUIET on our last day as Team Donald.

Christopher


----------



## Disneyluvr

D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> A Fly from A Bug's Life
> 
> *Fly: I only got twenty-four hours to live, and I ain't gonna waste it here.*
> 
> So what will you do with your next 24 hours before weigh-in to make sure it is not wasted?



I am going to stay on track with my food, drink plenty of water, get in some exercise and laugh!


----------



## jillbur

dvccruiser76 said:


> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> Reminders:
> -after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenge  can re-start at any time, though
> -if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused
> 
> 
> First some stats
> 
> MAINTAINERS:
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 0
> 
> LOSERS:
> Current Participants-------------40!
> not reporting in for 1 week-----3
> not reporting in for 2 weeks----4
> not reporting in for 3 weeks----4
> Excused--------------------------3
> weigh ins-------------------------26
> gains-----------------------------2
> maintains------------------------5
> losses----------------------------18
> new or returning members ----1
> 
> 
> Biggest Loser Fall Challenge Week 11!
> This weeks group loss = 20.0 pounds!
> Average percentage of weight lost 0.39 %
> Total group weight loss so far 486.5 pounds!
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> Retention Rate (compared to the 72 participants we had sign up for our start week on January 1st)
> 40% (this includes the Losers, Maintainers and Excused people!). Let's keep sending those weights people!
> 
> 
> Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)
> 
> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of week 11?
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser Spring Challenge Team Donald Week 11 Superstars!!
> *#10 - 0.44% - buzz5985
> #9 - 0.54% - Disneyluvr
> #8 - TIE - 0.63% - akhaloha & luvpoohandcompany
> #7 - 0.65% - #1hoosierfan
> #6 - 0.73% - liesel
> #5 - 0.74% - ougrad86
> #4 - 0.80% - dvccruiser76
> #3 - 1.17% - D73
> #2 - 1.19% - jillbur *
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser Team Donald Spring Challenge Week 11 Biggest Loser is:
> *#1 - 1.48% - belledreamer *
> 
> Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.
> 
> Have a healthy day!
> *Congratulations belledreamer!!! *
> 
> What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week! :



Congrats to all the biggest losers!





dvccruiser76 said:


> *This week's winning team with 33.47% is Team Mickey!!*
> 
> *Team Donald weighed-in losing 15.84% for the week!*
> 
> Additional stats for the week!!!!
> 
> *BernardandMissBianca won for Team Mickey with 2.54% this week and was the overall Biggest Loser!!*
> 
> *Congrats to belledreamer who was Doanld's Team winner with 1.48%!*
> 
> Team Donald lost 20.0 pounds this week
> Team Mickey lost 17.7 pounds this week
> 
> *Team Donald leads the Total Weight Loss with 486.5 pounds and Team Mickey's total weight loss to date is 406.3!!!*
> Both teams together have lost 892.8 pounds!!!! Amazing!
> 
> Keep reading, keep posting and most of all keep losing and continue learning!!!!
> 
> Have an OP week



Great job by both teams! I can't believe merge time is here!




D73 said:


> QOTD Tuesday March 20   Edna "E" Mode from the Incredibles
> 
> _*Edna: This is a hobo suit, darling. You can't be seen in this. I won't allow it. Fifteen years ago, maybe, but now? Feh!
> Bob: Wait, what do you mean? *You* designed it.
> Edna: I never look back, darling! It distracts from the now.*_
> 
> How are you living in the now? Do you look back at all? for inspiration? determination?
> What challenges in your life distract you from the now?



I do look in the past for inspiration. My challenges are eating healthy when DH and kids want burger King for dinner. But, I think back to how far I've come and chug along.




D73 said:


> Mary and John from WALL-E
> 
> _Mary: [Mary is looking at the stars outside the Axiom while other passengers pass idly by] Oh! So many stars! Ah.
> [she sees WALL-E and EVE flying around outside]
> Mary: Oh! Hey! That's what's-his-name!
> [backs up, bumps into John]
> John: Hey! What the-?
> Mary: Look! Look, look, look!
> [she shuts off his chair and screen, making him aware of his surroundings]
> John: Huh? What?
> [sees WALL-E and EVE]
> John: Hey... I know that guy! It's uh, uh... WALL-E! That's it! Hey - WALL-E! It's your buddy John!
> Mary: [simultaneously] Hey! Hi, WALL-E!
> [John casually puts his right hand upon Mary's]
> John: [looks down, somewhat surprised; looks up at Mary, smiles] Hi.
> Mary: [smiles] Hi._
> 
> Mary and John were going along in their "normal" sedentary lives until WALL-E literally bumped them "off track". This bump opened their eyes to the truth around them. What was your bump? your wake up call? your WALL-E? Has that bump been strong enough to keep you on track or would it e helpful to have that bump revisit you now and again?



Honestly, I'm not sure one thing was my wake up call. I realized that once I had children, I wasn't putting myself first. At all. My whole life became about my kids (and DH and work). So, I realized I would be so much happier and healthier if I made time for myself and took care of myself. This is what started my love for working out at the gym and eventually running.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Okay, so I made it on, but now have a lunch meeting at 11. I did read through the last couple pages to get caught up, but don't have time for replies right now. I am going to the gym at 4:30 and my kids have swimming lessons at 7. Hopefully, I can find time after they are in bed to check back in. 

Christopher~thanks so much for coaching this week. I have really enjoyed your QOTDs! And, it's so nice to have a man's perspective on things! 

Have a great Thursday everyone!

Jill


----------



## ::Snow_White::

jillbur said:


> Hello Team Donald! I want to apologize for not replying tonight and not getting on the dis yesterday or today. In fact, I wasn't on a computer at all until now. With this gorgeous weather, getting to the gym, and going to swim lessons yesterday and church tonight, I've had no time. So, I wanted to check in and I will get all caught up tomorrow with replies for the QOTDs and replies to people, too. I hope everyone else is enjoying this beautiful weather and getting some outside exercise! Enjoy it and I will be back tomorrow!!
> 
> Jill



Glad you are able to enjoy the weather!! Last week was beautiful and went on a couple runs, but our yard is just full of water today. Hopefully it'll dry up this weekend!



belledreamer said:


> YAY!  I'll make a Sherlockian out of you yet!
> 
> You'll totally love the 3rd episode, especially the end.  Benedict and Martin really work wonderfully together as Sherlock and Watson; it's hard for me to imagine anybody else in those roles.
> 
> Haven't been able to watch Season 2 yet since it's not available on iTunes yet and I don't have BBC, but I'll PM you a couple of Season 2 clips I found online that you'll probably like.
> 
> The end of season 2 will break your heart...
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> So I did catch my cat nap with the kitty today and was able to get in a little over an hour at the gym. I also saw my trainer there this evening, so I had to tell him about my 6 lbs loss since the last time he saw me so he's was very pleased to hear about that.
> 
> The 25th anniversary cast of Les Mis was starting when I left so I hurried home and have it playing right now.  Beautiful musical; I don't why people give Nick Jonas so much grief of playing Marius.  He really did a beautiful job with it.
> 
> Gonna finish watching the show then heading to bed.  Good night all!



My brother walked into my room and said "Do you just find the most obscure british shows that nobody has heard of to watch?" and I said "Why, yes, I do." He stands there and watches a few minutes and then eventually grabs a soda, sits on my floor and finishes watching the episode.  I said "Good show, good show, huh? Huh? British tv is good, right?" 

He just smiled and said, "Sure." 

Yay! I'm sure he was happy!

I haven't ever seen Les Mis. I need to though!



D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> A Fly from A Bug's Life
> 
> *Fly: I only got twenty-four hours to live, and I ain't gonna waste it here.*
> 
> So what will you do with your next 24 hours before weigh-in to make sure it is not wasted?



I have another 30DS day ahead of me and I'll probably try and get some hula hooping in during my tv time. Still haven't gotten a stationary bike yet, so I'm limited to my hula hoop!



donac said:


> Good THursday morning everyone.
> 
> Had a busy day at school.  Our department meeting went well and there were not too many problems.
> 
> My classes were tough since the periods were shorten and I had to get a very important topic across to the students.   My head was spinning by the end of each class.  I will see how they did today when they ask their questions.
> 
> I came home and took a short nap.  I feel like a cold is coming on but I am trying to avoid it.  I don't have time for one until next week.
> 
> After dinner I worked on a quilt top.  This afternoon I have to pin it together and maybe start to quilt it.
> 
> 
> 
> I will be working today to help finish costuming the anniversary show.  I know I will be running around like crazy tonight.  After school I will be up and down pinning the quilt I am finishing.  SO I guess you could day I am just moving as much as I can.
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Hope you get rid of your cold and have a good day!



luvpoohandcompany said:


> You can do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well today I have not 1 but 2 sick kids off school and I've been up since 4am coughing/wheezing. I have had to start a course of antibiotics and steroids to try and keep my asthma under control so fingers crossed it all improves as the day goes on I had planned to do some gardening work and to head for a walk but now thats been shelved and I will be staying put and dishing out ice-lollies and paracetamol to keep temps down all round
> Good luck to everyone for tomorrow-I'm not hopeful this week but we shall see!
> Have a great day



Hope you feel better soon! Gardening sounds like fun, we are putting a small garden in our back yard for some strawberries and other vegetables.



D73 said:


> I am in the same conundrum regarding my upcoming vacation. So I too have been trying my best to plan the exercise while on the ship and "where is best to eat" for my WDW days.  I think I have chose a balance that will allow me to enjoy myself but not go completely overboard either. I think the best thing I am now armed with is an awareness and sense of keeping myself accountable. If I see the numbers start to slip, the exercise will increase and the No-No foods will decrease or be eliminated.
> 
> 
> Being aware of the calories before you eat them is a major step in the battle. You know how to adjust your day based on that and area ble to make a choice. Also knowing that they are not worth it all the time is a big step.  I did the same a couple weeks ago with a Snickers.....
> 
> §§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§
> 
> Sorry for my delay in writing today. It was Student led Conferences today and I had to get to work early to set up and then went pretty much straight through the day with the conferences. But they are over and another big check on my list of TO BE DONE BEFORE VACATION hurdles.
> 
> My answer to the QOTD I guess, is that I will really ensure I give my all on my gym visit tonight and I will make sure that I get all my calorties. No skimping in hope of a reduction. That never works.
> 
> Hope all are well as things are REALLY QUIET on our last day as Team Donald.
> 
> Christopher



Sounds like a good plan! It's hard to really know how you are going to react until you get there. 

The only thing I really have a problem with is reeses cups. Dark chocolate isn't as good so I'm not as tempted to eat as much. Good luck at the gym!

---
Good morning Donalds!

My best friend called and woke me up at 6:30 this morning to tell me that her and another one of my friends missed their flight home by 3 minutes. She wanted to tell me about how she ran down the hallway carrying her shoes because she didn't have time to put them on.  Their luggage was on their original flight and luckily they were able to get free tickets for a later flight! I've never been on a plane, I'm too scared, but airport lines are just another reason why I don't fly!

I started reading the hunger games a few days ago. I'm on chapter 5 and it's good! Hoping I can finish it by next weekend.


----------



## jillbur

D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> A Fly from A Bug's Life
> 
> *Fly: I only got twenty-four hours to live, and I ain't gonna waste it here.*
> 
> So what will you do with your next 24 hours before weigh-in to make sure it is not wasted?



Oops...missed this one. My Thursdays are pretty much the same. I go to the gym to a circuit training class from 4:30-5:30. I also really watch what I eat on Thursday. And, today, I am going to enjoy the 3rd day in a row of 80 degree temps! I am loving this March!

Jill


----------



## DisNorth

D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> A Fly from A Bug's Life
> 
> *Fly: I only got twenty-four hours to live, and I ain't gonna waste it here.*
> 
> So what will you do with your next 24 hours before weigh-in to make sure it is not wasted?



Drink lots of water! I don't think I've been drinking enough.




luvpoohandcompany said:


> Dementia is such a tough illness-I used to work as a nurse and saw so many families torture themselves when making the decisions around care but sometimes there simply is no better wayI have already told my kids they are not to feel bad if I need to go into a care home in my old age (mind you they will probably still feel guilty). My teenager told me I'd better treat him nice so that they pick a nice one
> 
> Well today I have not 1 but 2 sick kids off school and I've been up since 4am coughing/wheezing. I have had to start a course of antibiotics and steroids to try and keep my asthma under control so fingers crossed it all improves as the day goes on I had planned to do some gardening work and to head for a walk but now thats been shelved and I will be staying put and dishing out ice-lollies and paracetamol to keep temps down all round
> Good luck to everyone for tomorrow-I'm not hopeful this week but we shall see!
> Have a great day



I always tell my mom to be good and I'll make sure she gets put in a good home with a view of the gardens. 
Having everyone stick sucks! Hope you get better soon!!



Hope everyone has a healthy day today!


----------



## belledreamer

D73 said:


> A Fly from A Bug's Life
> 
> *Fly: I only got twenty-four hours to live, and I ain't gonna waste it here.*
> 
> So what will you do with your next 24 hours before weigh-in to make sure it is not wasted?



Mainly making sure that I make healthy choices with my meals today and maybe a little dancing. 



::Snow_White:: said:


> My brother walked into my room and said "Do you just find the most obscure British shows that nobody has heard of to watch?" and I said "Why, yes, I do." He stands there and watches a few minutes and then eventually grabs a soda, sits on my floor and finishes watching the episode.  I said "Good show, good show, huh? Huh? British tv is good, right?"
> 
> He just smiled and said, "Sure."
> 
> Yay! I'm sure he was happy!
> 
> I haven't ever seen Les Mis. I need to though!



When will brothers learn that we know what we're talking about when it comes to British TV? 

That made me smile.  So glad you shared that.  I know all my friends and co-workers think I'm weird for watching Doctor Who, but one of my co-workers stopped me the other day and told me that he'd been watching it because I caught his interest in it.   He's not a total fan yet, but I'll take it!

You'd probably like it.  I just bought the 10th Anniversary cast recording and have been listening to it all morning. 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

Fit into my size 14 capris this morning that I haven't been able to wear since last year!  And even better, they're loose!


----------



## JacksLilWench

D73 said:


> *For the QOTDs this week, I thought it would be interested to take a look at some of the characters that play a supporting role, a minor role or even a bit role in a Disney animated feature. Sometimes we can gleam quite a bit of wisdom from one of these characters if we take a moment to think about it.*
> 
> A Fly from A Bug's Life
> 
> *Fly: I only got twenty-four hours to live, and I ain't gonna waste it here.*
> 
> So what will you do with your next 24 hours before weigh-in to make sure it is not wasted?



I am drinking a lot of water and breathing deeply.  The second part may help more than the first, haha!  I hope falling off the boards for a while didn't hurt me too much.  I stayed on plan, but I know that with no accountability I strayed.  Tomorrow will be my first weigh-back-in for the challenge.  And all I can do right now is go from there  

This last week I've been pricing a trip for some friends and I for the ToT 10mi race in September, and it's suprisingly affordable!  It makes me even more excited to go.  The way it looks right now, I'll only have one friend going with me- a guy.  So I need two opinions.  Ladies, is it weird/awkward to travel to WDW with a platonic guy friend?  And what is the AS-Sports Resort like?  I'm assuming like the other AS Resorts, but any first-hand accounts would be awesome.  I picked staying there because I didn't want to freakout my friend too much, lol!


----------



## belledreamer

JacksLilWench said:


> This last week I've been pricing a trip for some friends and I for the ToT 10mi race in September, and it's surprisingly affordable!  It makes me even more excited to go.  The way it looks right now, I'll only have one friend going with me- a guy.  So I need two opinions.  Ladies, is it weird/awkward to travel to WDW with a platonic guy friend?  And what is the AS-Sports Resort like?  I'm assuming like the other AS Resorts, but any first-hand accounts would be awesome.  I picked staying there because I didn't want to freakout my friend too much, lol!



No advice on traveling with a platonic guy friend (although I wish I had one to go with me to WDW...)  But I've stayed at AS-Sports twice and really liked it.  It's very much like the other two, except sports themed.  I actually preferred it over AS-Movies. Plus if I remember correctly, Sports gets the bus first.


----------



## KDilly

belledreamer said:


> No advice on traveling with a platonic guy friend (although I wish I had one to go with me to WDW...)  But I've stayed at AS-Sports twice and really liked it.  It's very much like the other two, except sports themed.  I actually preferred it over AS-Movies. Plus if I remember correctly, Sports gets the bus first.



If it get's you the first bus even better, I would go Sports reguardless though 

-KD


----------



## ::Snow_White::

belledreamer said:


> When will brothers learn that we know what we're talking about when it comes to British TV?
> 
> That made me smile.  So glad you shared that.  I know all my friends and co-workers think I'm weird for watching Doctor Who, but one of my co-workers stopped me the other day and told me that he'd been watching it because I caught his interest in it.   He's not a total fan yet, but I'll take it!
> 
> You'd probably like it.  I just bought the 10th Anniversary cast recording and have been listening to it all morning.
> 
> *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
> 
> Fit into my size 14 capris this morning that I haven't been able to wear since last year!  And even better, they're loose!



Somebody on the DIS actually introduced me to Doctor Who too. They kept suggesting it and I finally gave in and ended up loving it. Made my friend watch it and she fell in love too. I recently found out another kid in our class watches it and the high school biology teacher has a Dalek poster on his wall! 

Woohoo!!

----
Hope you are all have a wonderful afternoon.

I have been mapping out the next 3 years of college, figuring out my classes for next semester and when I will graduate. Seems like I will be right on time and that's even leaving a semester open for the Disney college program! 

Still having some problems declaring my major and the classes, hopefully I can get it sorted out this month. It's driving me crazy.

Enjoy your evening!


----------



## mikamah

Just wanted to say a quick hello to my Donald teammates!  I'm not sure when we merge, but thank you all for the support and inspiration along this challenge.  We have such a nice group here.

Thank you *Christopher* for coaching this week and for the wonderful qotds.  You did a fantastic job as coach.  

We had another fun night at the beach, and can not believe it was 86 degrees here today.  Ds actually went in the water, shockingly cold just on my feet, but he had to do it.  The dog went in a little deeper to her belly, but that was enough and she was outta there.    They both dug a big hole, though the dog seemed to fill it in as ds dug it out, so he wanted separate digging holes.  

For todays qotd, I'd say I got my water and exercise in.  And did not eat this evening.  

Good luck to all on weighin day tomorrow!!!


----------



## JacksLilWench

belledreamer said:


> No advice on traveling with a platonic guy friend (although I wish I had one to go with me to WDW...)  But I've stayed at AS-Sports twice and really liked it.  It's very much like the other two, except sports themed.  I actually preferred it over AS-Movies. *Plus if I remember correctly, Sports gets the bus first. *



SOLD!!


----------



## buzz5985

Today is the day - 

it's MERGE time.  

Start posting on the original thread -- which can be found here.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2850167

cclovesdis will be our coach this week.  

Janis


----------



## DisNorth

buzz5985 said:


> Today is the day -
> 
> it's MERGE time.
> 
> Start posting on the original thread -- which can be found here.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2850167
> 
> cclovesdis will be our coach this week.
> 
> Janis



Merge time!

See you all on the new thread, I guess. before I hope over I wanted to thank  Christopher for coaching this week and for the fantasticl qotds.


----------



## DisNorth

double post


----------



## donac

Don't forget it is MOVING DAY See the link above.


----------



## mikamah

see you all over there!!!!


----------



## D73

THANKS DONALDS for a great last week as our single team. It was a pleasure to serve as your coach this week and I hope that the scale was nice to you this morning.

I am about to post on the Merged thread but wanted to thank you all here for the support and strnght you all have shown over the past 3 months.  Way to go!!!

See you all on the merged thread.


Christopher


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Just echoing what Christopher said! Thanks everyone for all the support and all the wonderful coaches we have had here at Donald! I have had a wonderful time. See you on the merged thread!


----------



## pjlla

Happy Saturday morning friends!  I know it is time for the merge, but since I had a super busy week and haven't had a chance to visit here in many days, I wanted to come here first to say hi. 

I'm very sorry I haven't been around. I worked two days this week in rooms with no internet available.... plus the evenings have been busy with "stuff".  I'm sure you all understand.  Plus the unseasonably warm spring weather has been pulling me outside when I have a spare minute!

I am going to try and find the time today to read back over the last few pages I've missed and catch up, but for the moment I'm going to pop over to the new merge thread and say hello to everyone!  

BBL to catch up!......................P


----------



## Heather.Mohler

I know we have merged now, but I missed some questions posted on here this week and wanted to get them answered.


QOTD Tuesday March 20   Edna "E" Mode from the Incredibles

_*Edna: This is a hobo suit, darling. You can't be seen in this. I won't allow it. Fifteen years ago, maybe, but now? Feh! 
Bob: Wait, what do you mean? *You* designed it. 
Edna: I never look back, darling! It distracts from the now.*_

How are you living in the now? Do you look back at all? for inspiration? determination?
What challenges in your life distract you from the now?[/QUOTE]

I have to admit, I don't spend much of my health-conscious life in the present.  I focus on the future and the rewards and goals I am working towards.  It keeps me going on the days when the present is demanding cheesecake.



Mary and John from WALL-E

_Mary: [Mary is looking at the stars outside the Axiom while other passengers pass idly by] Oh! So many stars! Ah. 
[she sees WALL-E and EVE flying around outside] 
Mary: Oh! Hey! That's what's-his-name! 
[backs up, bumps into John] 
John: Hey! What the-? 
Mary: Look! Look, look, look! 
[she shuts off his chair and screen, making him aware of his surroundings] 
John: Huh? What? 
[sees WALL-E and EVE] 
John: Hey... I know that guy! It's uh, uh... WALL-E! That's it! Hey - WALL-E! It's your buddy John! 
Mary: [simultaneously] Hey! Hi, WALL-E! 
[John casually puts his right hand upon Mary's] 
John: [looks down, somewhat surprised; looks up at Mary, smiles] Hi. 
Mary: [smiles] Hi._

Mary and John were going along in their "normal" sedentary lives until WALL-E literally bumped them "off track". This bump opened their eyes to the truth around them. What was your bump? your wake up call? your WALL-E? Has that bump been strong enough to keep you on track or would it e helpful to have that bump revisit you now and again?



My big bump was my flute professor relaying his week when his cousin had a heart attack, ended up in a coma, and was found to be completely brain dead at the age of 60.  All because he smoked and lived a generally unhealthy life.  So his mother had to make the decision to pull the plug.  I don't ever want my mother (or father) to have to deal with something like that.  And as frightening as they can be, I think a bump now and then can be very beneficial.



A Fly from A Bug's Life

*Fly: I only got twenty-four hours to live, and I ain't gonna waste it here.*

So what will you do with your next 24 hours before weigh-in to make sure it is not wasted?

I did it last night, actually.  I walked on the treadmill, lifted weights, and tried a few minutes on a new Pilates workout on Netflix.  



Have a great week everyone, and I'll see you on the new thread!


----------



## Mary•Poppins

donac said:


> Good Wednesday morning everyone.
> 
> Report got written yesterday.  We were so happy to finish it.  Now to proof read it.
> 
> I have a little problem at school.  I have several students who parents will email guidance or me about a  minor problem their child is having.  I feel that these are juniors and seniors in high school who are taking a college level course and they should be able to email or talk to me.  What do you guys feel about this?
> 
> Dona, my two sons have taken AP calc .... and yes ... we expect them to treat this class like a college class.  It is a great opportunity for them to build their own skills with dealing with problems.  My one son has struggled in the AP chem and calc classes.  We encouraged him to see his teachers.  However, when his grades were still not improving, we contacted his teachers (not the guidance counselor) to see what the problem was.  ..... and the problem was .... he wasn't doing his homework!!!  So ... together, we came up with a plan to get my son on the right track.  Thanks for all you do ... and hope these problems work themselves out.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a happy and healthy day.



Christopher .... THANK YOU for coaching last week.  I didn't get time to post on the thread and had to go back and read your QOTDs ... they were great!  I was lurking at times .... 

Excited about the merge!  I will be coaching soon ... and you are hard to follow!


----------

